# Sticky  What did you smoke today? HABANOS ONLY.



## 96Brigadier

I enjoy reading about what people are smoking but I'm only interested in Habanos. So, here's a thread for us to talk about what Habanos we're smoking, and of course in the Habanos section of Puff.

*Please keep this to Habanos only *

I'll start it off.

Saturday started with an '08 H.Upmann Coronas Major. I bought this box about 6 months ago and they weren't that good at the time, looks like 6 months in my humidor has helped as this one was much better than the last. After that I moved on to an '08 Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2. These are quickly becoming one of my favorite smokes, put an order in for two boxes today in fact. Cigar number three was supposed to be an '08 Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1, this cigar was so badly plugged that after fighting with it for 10 minutes I did an autopsy (it was so tightly wrapped it was like a brick inside, not to mention the several pieces of stem - by far the worst stick construction wise that I've ever had). So after suffering through that my real cigar number three became an '08 PLPC.

Sunday was an '07 Epi #2 and another '08 Juan Lopez #2. Mmm mmm good.


----------



## ruralhipster

Sunday night I smoked a jlp p.caz while walking my dog, had a little more strength than I like for the situation (walking with no beverage to cleanse the pallet). Tonight's planned dog walk cigar is a ryj millefleur. I have become a fan of the small corona sizes lately and can see my next order having some scdlh el.principe, monty 5's and fdc pc's in it.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Smoked a RASCC with my Saturday morning coffee out on the deck; it's such a great "morning coffee cigar" IMHO. All the rest of my weekend smokes were NCs so... yeah.


----------



## Benji

Montecristo No 3 and an afternoon coffee.


----------



## PJD

Had a great Monte #2 on Saturday afternoon (paired with Coke Zero) and then later that night a HdM Epicure #2, paired up with Aberlour A'bunadh single malt Scotch. It rained all day Sunday here so I didn't get a chance to have anything yesterday at all. Hoping to remedy this today.;


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

PJD said:


> Had a great Monte #2 on Saturday afternoon (paired with Coke Zero) and then later that night a HdM Epicure #2, paired up with Aberlour A'bunadh single malt Scotch. It rained all day Sunday here so I didn't get a chance to have anything yesterday at all. Hoping to remedy this today.;


I wish I could smoke HdM Epi#2s daily, but unfortuately I've only got a 15 pk, so I've got to stretch them out for a while.


----------



## PJD

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I wish I could smoke HdM Epi#2s daily, but unfortuately I've only got a 15 pk, so I've got to stretch them out for a while.


Truth be told I didn't enjoy it much beyond the first third. It had a magnificent aroma and burned straight as an arrow but it just didn't do anything for me. I bought a fiver of these (June 2008) online from another forum so maybe they were stored poorly or something; but honestly, it was slightly disappointing. I couldn't pick out any individual notes like I can with my Upmann Mag 46s or Boli RCs, and the volume of smoke was minimal. Perhaps a high-humidity smoking environment may have played havoc with it?


----------



## Rodeo

Had a Trinidad Coloniale yesterday after grilling steaks. Wonderful smoke!


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Last evening I smoked an El Rey del Mundo Tainos that was 12 years old. I received in a trade about two years ago. It was from 1998. At first it seemed very mild, with a very light floral flavor. After an inch or so, it picked up a little bit of sweet spiciness and light hints of a peppery spice. At this point the flavor profile was still very mild overall, with very little strength. Through the 2nd third the strength picked up to maybe medium, but the flavor profile stayed fairly mild. Mostly floral and sweet spices and only hints of a peppery spice. The final third started to pick up a bit of stronger flavors, more sweet spices and more peppery hits. The floral notes were gone at this point. This was a very pleasant and mostly mild smoke. I enjoyed it quite a bit for what it was, but hardly worth a 12 year wait to smoke!


----------



## asmartbull

Johnny OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mvorbrodt

Montecristo No 4 on Sunday night


----------



## mhartnett

Currently smoking an HDM Epicure #2. Not sure if I'm a huge fan...


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a Party 898 in honor of a fallen brother yesterday. RIP Big_A_Boyd.


----------



## asmartbull

mhartnett said:


> Currently smoking an HDM Epicure #2. Not sure if I'm a huge fan...


Mike, if it's your first, you will need to try another.
I had the same initial impression,,,,,tried a few more marca's
When I came back to it,,,,,it was awesome. Pairing is very important with 
that stick. I find a water, rootbeer, lemon Iced tea, all great choices.
It didn't work with beer or scotch. just simple ramblings.......


----------



## mhartnett

I have 2 more. I'll let them sit a while and check them out again.


----------



## harley33

A boli PC tonight and a Mag 46 last night. Mailman was nice to me today, so we'll see where that goes soon.


----------



## PJD

Magnum 46 for me tonight after a nice dinner; paired with Coke Zero and it just hit the spot.


----------



## Cadillac

Last night was a Reynaldo Petit Salomone & RASCC with some Varadero 7yr & Coke. Not bad for a Monday.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Cadillac said:


> Last night was a Reynaldo Petit Salomone & RASCC with some Varadero 7yr & Coke. Not bad for a Monday.


Very nice!


----------



## niterider56

Had a Parti Short on the way to work with my coffee just like most mornings.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ belicosos. The unsung hero of the line.


----------



## asmartbull

Party #2, with crown and coke......great afternoon
Need to take a nap


----------



## Tredegar

After my father and I got finished moving furniture, fixing my toilet and setting up a new comp, he says to me "I really could use a cigar." Since he likes mild smokes I brought out some Rafael Gonzales Panatela Extras. He really enjoyed it. So did I for that matter.


----------



## havanajohn

Two Partagas Mille Fleurs bookended a 8-9-8. Def a Party whore...


----------



## TrippMc4

Just smoked a Party Short. Was surprisingly bad. Not sure if it's because I just received them a week ago, or if it was the mold problem (that I wiped off and didn't seem to bad), or I just got a bad stick, but not very happy with it. Oh well, will have to try again!!!


----------



## bdw1984

H. Upmann LE Mag48 with my morning coffee on the deck watching Spain vs Switzerland. First Mag48 I've smoked and I must say I'm impressed. The cigar is obviously too young and tannic but very good and has tremendous promise. Have a good day all.


----------



## Rodeo

Last night I smoked an 05 Cohiba Robusto that the mailman had delivered about 8 hours earlier. They arrived here in record time, so I rationalized that the cigar was not too upset by its overseas journey.

I was correct! Lovely smoke, great Cohiba elegance with a side of beans  It was a little wet for my preference and the burn not perfect, but once these settle down I think they are going to be special.


----------



## mhartnett

SLR Serie A. I'm about halfway through, and unfortunately I think I need to chalk this up as another wanna buy a box cigar... My bank account doth protest.


----------



## BigKev77

PLPC this morning.



TrippMc4 said:


> Just smoked a Party Short. Was surprisingly bad. Not sure if it's because I just received them a week ago, or if it was the mold problem (that I wiped off and didn't seem to bad), or I just got a bad stick, but not very happy with it. Oh well, will have to try again!!!


If you had a mold problem they were probably still too wet. Were they muted and acrid? Party shorts are great little cigars. Give them more rest and I am sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## doubled

PSD4 with some buffalo trace celebrating paying off my 05 rubicon today


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba siglo VI. Slightly off on the burn but great volumes of toasty smoke.


----------



## pomorider

Romeo Purito


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All: I hope you are great.

Last night it was a Punch Punch outside the bullfight ring in Lisbon Portugal while having a beer. Very enjoyable.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull

27th anniversary today, so it looks like it will be
a "big stick" day.

Party Lussi
RAG
Trin Fundy

decisions, decisions

Wish I had a Sir Winston or Esplendidos (thanks to Jim).
Note to self,,,,Get some..........


----------



## Rodeo

Last night a Trinidad Robusto Extra as I watched my Celtics dominate the Lakers. For the first three quarters 

The cigar was similar. Started off lovely but halfway down, it wouldn't stay lit and became bitter. I stuck with it but with a couple minutes left in the game it became clear it was a lost cause.

And happy anniversary Al!


----------



## ROB968323

VR Unico...absolutely fantastic smoke!!


----------



## mhartnett

Rodeo said:


> Last night a Trinidad Robusto Extra as I watched my Celtics dominate the Lakers. For the first three quarters


I hear that. Unfortunately, I couldn't smoke while watching, but my feelings were the same.


----------



## bdw1984

just clipped an 898 and was going to smoke it during the USA vs. Slovenia game but Slovenia just scored.... going back in the drybox for now.


----------



## harley33

Monte 2 last night and probably be a XBMF tonight on the deck, assuming that I can figure which end to light... 

Happy Anny Al.


----------



## Habanolover

'04 Sancho Panza Molinos. Great cigar! :tu


----------



## Frinkiac7

HdM Epicure #1...can't get enough of em.


----------



## PJD

Just enjoying my first-ever RyJ Romeo #2. Vastly and immeasurably better than the RyJ Churchill that I suffered through from Montreal last year. I wish I could get a truckload of these sweet sticks for the winter!


----------



## bdw1984

PJD said:


> Just enjoying my first-ever RyJ Romeo #2. Vastly and immeasurably better than the RyJ Churchill that I suffered through from Montreal last year. I wish I could get a truckload of these sweet sticks for the winter!


as cheap as they are, that could be a possibility... it's one of those love/hate sticks... i love 'em, a lot hate 'em


----------



## BigKev77

JLP Cazadores...The Cremas are much better.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All: I hope you are well.

HDM Epicure Especial last night at a little outdoor cafe with a couple of beers, first beer was bought by me inside before I lit the cigar it was 3.20 euro, 2nd beer was brought by guy inside and cost 4.20 euro. that will teach me to leave the cigar outside and go in and get my own beer. 

Damn fine smoke though.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Cadillac

Did some work on the deck yesterday, then rewarded myself with some cold beer and a custom Reynaldo Torp, followed by a Parti PCE.... BOTH were excellent.


----------



## TrippMc4

Sat outside last night and had a RASS. Really enjoy this cigar.


----------



## Scott W.

Monte #4 (yr. unknown). tasty little thing


----------



## bpegler

Sitting out by the pool now smoking a Carlos Fernandez behike. For those who don't find CCs strong, you should try one of these. A custom powerhouse. Next week I plan to try my first cohiba behike.


----------



## arodgers

Had a summer party at work yesterday and managed to get in an SCdlH El Principe and a Bolivar Royal Coronas while I was out on the party boat. Water, Sun, Beer, and good cigars. Can't beat it.


----------



## harley33

My first SLR series A. Good but needs some time out. :smile:


----------



## harley33

SCDLH El Principe for breakfast. Very nice start to the day.

R&J Short Churchill after washing the cars. I really want to like this stick, but it just doesn't do anything for me. Very bland, very plain. At this point the rest of the box is going to sit in the cooler for a long time.


----------



## 96Brigadier

SCDLH La Fuerza paired with an Innis and Gunn Original beer. Mmm mm good.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> SCDLH El Principe for breakfast. Very nice start to the day.
> 
> R&J Short Churchill after washing the cars. I really want to like this stick, but it just doesn't do anything for me. Very bland, very plain. At this point the rest of the box is going to sit in the cooler for a long time.


I too had the El Principe with coffee at breakfast

Padron 64 after lunch with Root-beer

Party Prez with a Molson after dinner
Son had the LB 1922 with black coffee

I really took advantage of Fathers day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a custom roll Be-hike and Sublime from Martinez thanks Alan .
Neither was very exciting sort of one dimensional and harsh.
But they are young and i shall learn to be patient.


----------



## havanajohn

Fathers Day special... Partagas Mille Fleurs, and a '07 Partagas Culebra.


----------



## bouncintiga

cohiba sig 2 courtesy of brian (oz), real tasty smoke


----------



## BigKev77

08 Bolivar RC and it smoked great.


----------



## Jordan303

enjoyed the RyJ no 2 with an old friend of mine after a turkey dinner and a few pints.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2

Smoked a Cuaba while at the US Open Saturday watching Tiger bust out then crash and burn on Sunday. Froze my ass off out there.


----------



## Rodeo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had a custom roll Be-hike and Sublime from Martinez thanks Alan .
> Neither was very exciting sort of one dimensional and harsh.
> But they are young and i shall learn to be patient.


When those Fernandez first came in they were fantastic. Not just good, but freaking incredible. Now, after a month or so, they appear to be going through a sick phase. I'm gonna lay off them for a few months and see what happens.


----------



## audio1der

After 17+ hours of yard work this weekend, I was well rewarded with a lovely RYJ Churchill, HU MAG50 and 2 phenomenal Boli Coronas.(yes, coronas, not coronas extra or petit coronas) Those coronas are out of sight!


----------



## bdw1984

PL panatela for lunch and an 898 tonight


----------



## Chris R

Enjoying a Trinidad colonial while listening to a little clapton unplugged.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Party Short yesterday. First third was good, second third so so, final third down right harsh.


----------



## bpegler

RASS. What a great robusto!


----------



## Magnate

Love the RASS!! 

Put down a Vegas Robaina Unicos - Thanks Shuckins!!


----------



## mhartnett

Magnate said:


> Put down a Vegas Robaina Unicos - Thanks Shuckins!!


How was it? Is a review coming?


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

After a 9+ hour plane ride home from Europe I had a Partagas 898V out in my backyard with a beer and conversation with my wife. A great time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## 96Brigadier

Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2, DIC09 box code. These need some time in the humidor.. like a few years.


----------



## Tredegar

'10 RASCC. What an enjoyable smoke for something so new.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte #1 coffee black:beerchug:


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Royal selection No 11 Nov 2000


----------



## Magnate

mhartnett said:


> How was it? Is a review coming?


It was buttery and delicious!

Link to VR Unicos Review


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a Bolivar El torp damn its good!:beerchug:


----------



## Chris R

SCdLH el principe. A very nice lazy afternoon cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Siglo IV.......life is good
Boli EL torp tomorrow :clap2:


----------



## Shaz

Celebrating our wedding anniversary last night.
Punch Churchill from 00. Got a nice fire going in the pit in the back yard. Nice and relaxing.


----------



## asmartbull

I couldn't wait until tomorrow

Boli EL Torp

What a FINE cigar....Thanks Tony....


----------



## Chris R

Now smoking a Bolivar PC. I am beginning to understand the hype around CC...


----------



## mhartnett

A tasty Bolivar Corona Gigante from Amlique.

View attachment 51364


Although smooshed by the mailman, it still burned great and was delicious. Thanks again, Amlique.


----------



## bouncintiga

had an H. upmann mag 48 EL 09. mmm tastey but I will put them away for a while to mellow out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I couldn't wait until tomorrow
> 
> Boli EL Torp
> 
> What a FINE cigar....Thanks Tony....


Glad you enjoyed it Bull.
I got a feeling your gonna love the Partagas El as well.
Thank God for credit cards.


----------



## Habanolover

Just finished a RASCC with my morning coffee. Very tasty! :dr


----------



## 96Brigadier

'07 HdM Epi #2. Loved it.


----------



## Amlique

mhartnett said:


> A tasty Bolivar Corona Gigante from Amlique.
> 
> View attachment 51364
> 
> 
> Although smooshed by the mailman, it still burned great and was delicious. Thanks again, Amlique.


I'm glad you liked it. It's my favorite regular run cigar of all. It's a May 2007. I will hate when the box is finished.


----------



## Scott W.

98 Quintero on the drive in this morning, I love these little fuggers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas coronas seniors tubo one of the best $5 cigars i have ever had!eep::behindsofa::dizzy:


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba behike 54. Got a box two days ago and couldn't wait. The most perfect draw I've ever experienced. Light clear smooth nutty. Obviously very young but really special. I'm going to send one to a BOTL that does great reviews so you can hear more. I've got more coming in a box split so I'll try another in a few weeks.


----------



## Habanolover

bpegler said:


> Cohiba behike 54. Got a box two days ago and couldn't wait. The most perfect draw I've ever experienced. Light clear smooth nutty. Obviously very young but really special. I'm going to send one to a BOTL that does great reviews so you can hear more. I've got more coming in a box split so I'll try another in a few weeks.


OK Bob, I am officially jealous now! :tape:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Cohiba behike 54. Got a box two days ago and couldn't wait. The most perfect draw I've ever experienced. Light clear smooth nutty. Obviously very young but really special. I'm going to send one to a BOTL that does great reviews so you can hear more. I've got more coming in a box split so I'll try another in a few weeks.


Good i am glad you enjoy them Bob i was waiting for you to tell us how they are thanks for the heads up. :rockon:


----------



## Amlique

madurolover said:


> OK Bob, I am officially jealous now! :tape:


I figured you'd be one of the first to post a picture of a a shiny new box of these, Donnie.


----------



## arodgers

Smoking a Punch Churchill right now. I like the flavor, but it seems extremely mild and the draw is tight. I believe it's from 2001, but I'm not totally sure. It was a freebie thrown in on my last purchase.


----------



## harley33

Young Monte 2. Good, but to the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## 96Brigadier

H. Upmann No. 2. Great stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte especial #2 thanks Bull!:whoo:


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Corona Especiales...........AWESOME


----------



## harley33

Last night was a Cohiba VI. Mad at myself...First one ever... Had a cocktail or 2 too many and I thought it was the right thing to do.... Should have had a NC that was less expensive and wouldn't had known the difference.

Today was a Monte 2 and Johnny-O. Much better...

Live and learn.


----------



## Amlique

harley33 said:


> Last night was a Cohiba VI. Mad at myself...First one ever... Had a cocktail or 2 too many and I thought it was the right thing to do.... Should have had a NC that was less expensive and wouldn't had known the difference.
> 
> Today was a Monte 2 and Johnny-O. Much better...
> 
> Live and learn.


I aboslutely hate it when I do that. Get a little tipsy, then convince myself that that special stick in my humi is ready to smoke. Sorry that it happened to you too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Cohiba Corona Especiales...........AWESOME


Agreed just had the one you sent much thanks Bull man.


----------



## bpegler

Boli RC. Too hot for something bigger. These were the last cigar of the year I agreed with. Was that '07?


----------



## Chris R

SCdLH el principe with my morning coffee. A very nice match up.

I need order some more habanos before I burn though all of the ones I have now hahaha!


----------



## Mante

Bolivar Royal Corona. 08 Box. Very nice as usual but want to let these age. I'm finding it hard to do. LOL


----------



## 96Brigadier

Yesterday was a Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1 before dinner, HdM Epicure No. 1 after dinner. Oooh boy both were fantastic.


----------



## bouncintiga

had a BBF courtesy of scottw. I guess i was expecting more since it gets hyped on this forum a lot, but it certainly didn't disappoint!


----------



## bdw1984

siglo iv tubo last night... outstanding


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll Be-hike its enough to last me the rest of the day.


----------



## Scott W.

Nothing today but Smoked 2 Quinteros, 1 Fonseca Cosacos and a 09 Upmann Mag 48 LE yesterday


----------



## asmartbull

HDM Du Roi 02......Fan freekin tastic !


----------



## bdw1984

scottw said:


> Nothing today but Smoked 2 Quinteros, 1 Fonseca Cosacos and a 09 Upmann Mag 48 LE


and a partridge in a pear tree..... for me an 07 SCDLH El Principe- excellent. Tonight looking like a mag 50.


----------



## PunchMan6

Just tried my first Party Short...amazing!! Started out a bit slow and mellow, but then it picked up and became a flavor bomb till the nub...delish!!!


----------



## s_vivo

08 SCdLH El Principe with a good mate as his first cigar, my way of saying thanks for giving me the tour of BC.


----------



## Tredegar

After mowing the lawn I smoked an 08 Rafael Gonzales Panatela Extra and this evening an 08 Juan Lopez Petite Corona.


----------



## BigRay023

I packed a couple of Cosacos in my lunch for work today, we will see how it goes. Last week saftey got on me for smoking outside a designated smoking area, but what else are you to do when I'm stuck on my Crane for hours on endlayball:


----------



## asmartbull

CoRo....AWESOME
and
J-O Ninja Dart....Great...thanks Tony

It was a good day,,,and not done yet....


----------



## Tredegar

A poorly constructed, under filled La Flor De Cano Selectos. So far first dud of this marca.


----------



## harley33

A johnny o cazador. Too bad I had to rush thru the last 1/3 to get to a softball game. Should have had something a little shorter...


----------



## harley33

A magico. WOW... Like smoking a bar of dark baking chocolate. Very good, but not sure it's a midday smoke....:yield:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Was superb and i usually don't go for mild cigars great with coffee.
Cohiba Corona's Especiales couldn't get it drawing plugged so bad it was like sucking on a twig.
Thanks much Bull


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann #2,,,very nice in deed...........


----------



## BigRay023

Tried another couple "sale" Cosacos. All have been horribly plugged. Will smoke the test at work list to free up space in the 'dor.


----------



## bpegler

Siglo IV. 07 box, still needs another year or two.


----------



## Frinkiac7

ERdM Lunch Club. Good and tangy but a little dry, traveldor is getting low on water.


----------



## Tarks

Cohiba Sig II and a RyJ Duke tonight.


----------



## eyesack

1999 Punch Royal Selection No. 12!! SOOO good. and I'm SOOOOOO happy that these aren't plugged to shit like the 01 churchills!


----------



## tobacmon

TRINIDAD ROBUSTOS T -- a very nice peppery and spicy smoke that I truly enjoy...


----------



## Cadillac

Reynaldo Salomone followed by a Boli Simone. Canada Day today, so I'll be lighting up something special I think. :drinking:


----------



## niterider56

Smoked a parti short on the way to work (what else is new). Playing golf this afternoon and lined up a Sancho Panza Molina, SLR A, Fonseco Cosaco and a Parti Corona Junior. If I play like crap at least the smokes will be good.


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar PC. One of the best cigars I have had the pleasure of enjoying.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Juan Lopez #2 Sublime fruity sweet spicy awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serieD#5 El i am getting in as many cigars as possible. While the weather is cool in a couple of days the heat wave that's coming in. Is going to make it impossible to enjoy a cigar outside.:cowboyic9:


----------



## mhartnett

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Juan Lopez #2 ... awesome.


This.


----------



## Tarks

HdM Palmas Extra and a Trini Robusto T this afternoon in the heat.


----------



## bpegler

RA Gigantes. Easy draw, almost loosely rolled. Great smoke for a very pleasant evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boli el torp very good cigar was gonna do a review but i had company Happy 4th everyone.eace:


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a Boli PC with the father in law. His first CC. Not sure if he liked it or not. He said he did, so I'll go with that.


----------



## PJD

Monte #2 tonight. First 2/3 were great, despite wrapper cracks. Got real bitter with about 2" left and had to set it down. Boli RC tomorrow night.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All: I hope you are well.

HDM Epicure Especial, a darn fine smoke with a couple of Bell's Oberon beers and a beautiful glass of 23 year old Pappy Van Winkle, my last of the bottle. A good way to kick off a holiday weekend.

Best regards, tony


----------



## mvorbrodt

Bolivar Petite Corona


----------



## Tarks

HdM Palmas Extra, Boli Corona Jr and a Cohiba Reserva Seleccion Media Corona.


----------



## mhartnett

mvorbrodt said:


> Bolivar Petite Corona


How was it? Just got a few of these...


----------



## Mante

Had an LX2 that I didnt really understand or enjoy so followed it with a Juan Lopez Seleccion #2. Much better way to end the day!


----------



## TrippMc4

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No 2. Great smoke. Just picked up a box.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo sublimes EL 08. 81 degrees sitting by my pool. Yard work is done. This is the monte flavor I fell in love with all those years ago. And I love big cigars...
Life is really good.


----------



## mvorbrodt

mhartnett said:


> How was it? Just got a few of these...


I couldn't stop smoking! They are great!


----------



## JGD

Last night I split a Partagas Culebra with two buddies. It was quite good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti#1 boy that hit the spot after a great BBQ!


----------



## bouncintiga

had a trini reyes from a box of "el dentes" that i had to try ROTT to make sure they were legit and they were :nod: 

tasted decent for ROTT but with some rest they will be stellar!


----------



## aea6574

Another HDM tonight. I really enjoy everything about these cigars.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba siglo VI. Hotter than hell today but the pool is my friend. 2006 box really coming into their own.


----------



## bouncintiga

monte no. 4, still young but delicious! smoked it to finger burnin' nub


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just burned a JL#2 good cigar paired it with a harpoon ale. :bounce:


----------



## PunchMan6

last nite I had my first VR Unico...AMAZING!!!! Thank you Shuckins for helping me see the light!!! This cigar smokes "like a stick of salted butter" to quote Magnate!!! Killer smoke with some homebrewed Imperial IPA


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow you brew your own IPA its tough to make a good ale. Always wanted to try it never got started though.:bounce:

I apologize for the thread jack.


----------



## bouncintiga

just had an RASS, what a great smoke, just a little bit more of rest and they will be spectacular!


----------



## PJD

Today I was celebrating my last birthday to begin with a '4'. After a night at one of NYFC's best steakhouses, I just now fired up my first-ever Esplendido. Wow. Just...wow. A Partagas Lusi last night and now this great stick today. I can only imagine how these will be in another year or two.


----------



## 96Brigadier

I was off camping last week, took a few sticks along with me. Wednesday was a San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza. These are probably my favorite stick, love 'em. Thursday was a HdM Epi #1, had some serious draw issues and didn't want to fight with it so it went into the fire and out came a PLPC. Friday was a Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1, Saturday was another SCDLH La Fuerza. All in all a good time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Coronas seniors tubo too damn hot out tossed it half way through.


----------



## Tarks

I had a 2006 Reynaldo Corona Gorda this afternoon. Man, these are smoking great!


----------



## bouncintiga

a boli petit belicosos el, what a nice little smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Same cigar as yesterday tossed it 1/2 way through draw too tight and its too damn hot outside.:frown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally cooled down today smoked a Monte #1 i got in a box split. Young cigar but very nice indeed.


----------



## Tarks

Started the day off with a SCDLH Murallas. Trying to decide what next...


----------



## bpegler

RASS. Great smoke but it's too dang hot. 97 with humidity to match.


----------



## harley33

Rain on the way thank God. RASCC while grilling some strip steaks. Dinner over and time for something bigger.


----------



## Tarks

Had a VR Famosos on the deck with some Dogwatch Radio in the background.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Just finished creamy smooth chocolatey Cohiba Robusto


----------



## tpharkman

Partagas Short--the first third had so much flavor I swear they infuse their cigars in Cuba these days...jk--it was very complex toward the beginning and rivaled a banana split in its variety of flavor

Now editing original post because the final third is turning into a turd--tunnel tunnel tunnel, probably due more to humidity than cigar but it has become so so for sure


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ BELI 5x52


----------



## harley33

SLR while golfing and a siglo iv for dinner


----------



## bpegler

Juan Lopez #2. Full bodied and smooth.


----------



## eyesack

You guys are making me so jealous! I haven't been able to smoke much lately but Backwoods lolol. All my shit keeps tunneling lately because of the ambient humidity.


----------



## bouncintiga

a romeo mille fleurs, too young and full of ammonia. to the bottom of the coolidor they go.


----------



## Tarks

Smoked a HdM Palmas Extra and a 98 Partagas Luci. Both awesome cigars.


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> You guys are making me so jealous! I haven't been able to smoke much lately but Backwoods lolol. All my shit keeps tunneling lately because of the ambient humidity.


1: Stop storing them in your shorts.
2: Move to Australia.
3: Sorry about the medical condition. You need a Doc if your shit keeps tunneling.:dude::hippie:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RAG 07


----------



## mvorbrodt

Last night: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/272186-trinidad-robusto-extra-noobs-review.html


----------



## bdw1984

This week a Mag 50 and a Cohiba Mad 5 Secretos. Mag 50 needs years more before being smoked... the Cohiba was outstanding but needs some rest too. Tonight maybe a RASS or a VR Familiar after dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina D/A 08


----------



## McCleod

Partagas D 4


----------



## harley33

Trinidad EL '07


----------



## bpegler

RASS.


----------



## Tarks

Ramon Allones Benelux RE and an Upmann Coronas Major today.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Met up with ^^ Tarks ^^ last weekend while on vacation and was gifted a Cohiba Maduro Genios. Fantastic smoke and great company!


----------



## 96Brigadier

San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta last night. Mmm mmm good.


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Robusto T
JLP Cremas

It was a great day...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF sweet!


----------



## harley33

Trinidad Reyes


----------



## niterider56

Parti Short for breakfast and a Fonseco Coasaco after work.


----------



## bpegler

Siglo VI. Yummy.


----------



## mvorbrodt

HOYO DE MONTERREY EPICURE ESPECIALES

...and it floored me...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ey-epicure-especiales-review.html#post2913843


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry forgot to post yesterday a Carlos Fernandez Martinez Be- Hike still young but very nice getting better quickly.:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finishing a BBF from 05 fantastic life is good.:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just nubbed it !


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Epi #2
Humid outside......kinda went flat.....


----------



## harley33

Boli PC after working 15 hours yesterday. Very relaxing, should have went bigger...


----------



## bigswol2

hoyo de depute... Thanks BIG CLE for the smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 great stick smoking as much as i can today gonna be busy rest of the week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Partagas serie D#5 El great cigar!:smoke:


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a Bolivar PC what a great freaking cigar.


----------



## tpharkman

Monte #4--First one of these I have had in eleven years. Started a little harsh in the first half but is now coming into its own.


----------



## eyesack

1999 Punch RS12... So yummy! Gave one to a friend, we both nubbed the crap outta em . Contemplating sparking another stick...


----------



## asmartbull

Monte 4
RASS
JLP Cremas,,,ya know, I am enjoying this cheap stick...

a good day on the water..


----------



## ROB968323

Bolivar Limitada 2009


----------



## BigRay023

Am just finishing up my first Choix Supreme....excellent cigar. Glad I have a couple more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti #1 while cooking ribs all day just finished started at 10 this morning.
Party later more cigars for sure.:tea:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

eyesack said:


> 1999 Punch RS12... So yummy! Gave one to a friend, we both nubbed the crap outta em . Contemplating sparking another stick...


99 RS12

You are on the money Isaac
They are AWESOME

Are they still around?


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked a Cohiba Sig IV (yr. unknown) last night. Nice stick, was expecting more out of it though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoked a BOlivar EL torp after eating Ribs drinking lots of beer and B S ing I'm buzzed.:yield:


----------



## BigRay023

About to grill a tri-tip. I'm thinkin a 6pack of coors and Johny-O Short Pigtail should be about right timing for it to be a nice juicy tender medium-rare:amen:


----------



## PJD

LGC Medaille D'or No. 2, paired with Aberlour A'bunadh. Nice way to kill 90 minutes on a sultry summer night.


----------



## harley33

SCDLH El Principe with a cup of coffee and the Saturday paper on the deck. Great start to the weekend.


----------



## bpegler

I'm smoking a custom rolled cigar from the Robaina farm now. 60 ring gauge (guess ) by seven inch monster. It's so big it's hard to smoke. Complex. Citrus. Oak. Uneven burn. Weighs about a half pound. This thing should be illegal. 
Actually it is, come to think of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes Bob i remember you had mentioned that monster cigar to me.:biggrin1:
I am just smoking a Bolivar EL Torp can't keep my hands off these little critters.:dunno:


----------



## eyesack

bpegler said:


> I'm smoking a custom rolled cigar from the Robaina farm now. 60 ring gauge (guess ) by seven inch monster. It's so big it's hard to smoke. Complex. Citrus. Oak. Uneven burn. Weighs about a half pound. This thing should be illegal.
> Actually it is, come to think of it.


LOL That sounds freakin awesome! Take any pics?


----------



## Tarks

Smoked a Cohiba Sig II and a PLPC last night by the camp fire with a few buddies. Very relaxing, enjoyable night!


----------



## bpegler

eyesack said:


> LOL That sounds freakin awesome! Take any pics?


Tony and I have a little arrangement. My guess is that one day he'll have one of these for a full review with pictures. I'm still smoking this. Over three hours now. I'm not giving up. It's so strong now I feel it in my stomach. 
I had to pick a day I could really devote myself to this. 86 outside now and a nice breeze. My wife is getting a massage this afternoon so there are no distractions. 
This really is a monster stick. 
I can't describe the flavor it's so full by now. 
Not burnt just head spinning power. 
Earlier it was more complex. 
My palate can't keep up with this beautiful stick. 
I know Alejandro didn't roll it himself but it has the master's touch. 
I am humbled. 
I guess there won't be many more of these rolled. 
I wish I had enough for all of you to try one yourself.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:smoke::whoo::thumb:


----------



## Tarks

bpegler said:


> Tony and I have a little arrangement. My guess is that one day he'll have one of these for a full review with pictures. I'm still smoking this. Over three hours now. I'm not giving up. It's so strong now I feel it in my stomach.
> I had to pick a day I could really devote myself to this. 86 outside now and a nice breeze. My wife is getting a massage this afternoon so there are no distractions.
> This really is a monster stick.
> I can't describe the flavor it's so full by now.
> Not burnt just head spinning power.
> Earlier it was more complex.
> My palate can't keep up with this beautiful stick.
> I know Alejandro didn't roll it himself but it has the master's touch.
> I am humbled.
> I guess there won't be many more of these rolled.
> I wish I had enough for all of you to try one yourself.


I have had the pleasure of smoking many of the farmies from the Robaina farm and I have many sitting in the humi. I don't see any reason why they won't continue to roll these though.


----------



## bpegler

Tarks said:


> I have had the pleasure of smoking many of the farmies from the Robaina farm and I have many sitting in the humi. I don't see any reason why they won't continue to roll these though.


Of course you have had the advantage of actually visiting the farm! 
I just wonder if with the passing of the Don that things might change. My experience is that these are hard to come by outside of Cuba regardless.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have been around Cuban Cigars for 30 years and have never seen one. Actually and i admit this with no shame. I never even heard about one until Bob spoke of it in a conversation we had. No doubt Americans are at a dis advantage when it comes to Cuban Cigars. Restrictions on travel make it hard for us to see everything there is. But i have a feeling that is going to change very soon. Better get your passports up to date fellas.:biggrin1:


----------



## socapots

got a couple of these from a buddy today.
Smoked one... it was real dry.. but still not so bad. put the other one in the humi see how it feels in a month or so..


----------



## eyesack

Smoked a Sancho Panza something that was like a small lancero; mild and mellow, but pretty good. Not something I would buy, but 4 came free last time I ordered! Figured they gave me some because they know I like to share, so I gave my buddy one too lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

socapots said:


> got a couple of these from a buddy today.
> Smoked one... it was real dry.. but still not so bad. put the other one in the humi see how it feels in a month or so..


Nice post!:bump:


----------



## Magnate

This morning, Chaka went off to have breakfast with one of her lady friends... so, I stayed home and had a monte 3 with a couple cups of coffee and puff.com.


----------



## swingerofbirches

This is my virgin post in this thread ... WOO HOO!!!!!!!! :dude:


I smoked my first CC this past friday evening ... a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 ... great stick! I think mine was young since it had a medium grey ash and got progressively bitter as it went along ... but it started out sweet like honey and bread and had a wonderful aroma ... I think i got a taste of that CC twang too ... hit me in the back of my mouth (like where citric acid gets you ... if that makes any sense ... lol). It wasn't a taste I'd ever encountered before. 
I'm looking forward to smoking another one of these after another 6 months of rest or so ...


----------



## Scott W.

A Juan Lopez Seleccion #1 courtesy of my Uncle Joe, nice cigar


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoking a Party 898 with Tarks on Skype. One of my favorite CC.


----------



## Tarks

Cohiba Sig IV for me. Awesome cigar.


----------



## mhartnett

LGC Medaille d'Or #2. Meh. Something odd about it, but there was a very nice section on the middle with some cream and strawberry/raspberry fruit.


----------



## eyesack

Had a Party Mille Fleur today on the way to Philly but Holt's was closed  So, we sat and smoked in the park with other BOTL's.


----------



## SmoknTaz

eyesack said:


> Had a Party Mille Fleur today on the way to Philly but Holt's was closed  So, we sat and smoked in the park with other BOTL's.


Smoked my last Mille Fleur right after the 898 tonight. The best one in the box but I don't think I'll be ordering any more of them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PARTAGAS cORONA'S sENIORS t/a bOURBON SELTZER ON THE SIDE.
sORRY MY CORDLESS KEYBOARD IS ON THE BLINK.


----------



## PJD

Montecristo "C", EL-2003. For a stick that has some seriously mixed reviews it was really excellent until about 1.5" from the nub. Hoped for more, but still a good smoke. Overpriced for what I paid for them, though.


----------



## eyesack

SmoknTaz said:


> Smoked my last Mille Fleur right after the 898 tonight. The best one in the box but I don't think I'll be ordering any more of them.


I hear ya, I think I'm outgrowing the milder stuff. That and probably half of this box were plugged/poorly constructed. With time they've been getting better, but weren't as good off the truck as I'd hoped. The PCE's are better IMO at this point.

Right now, I'm smoking a Punch Churchill from 01 and it's actually NOT plugged!!!! Finally having a good one after multiple plugged ones is so rewarding!


----------



## Mante

Yet another RASS from an 07 Cabinet. Great as always & getting better with each one.:woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull

PLPC May 07
Mag 46 Jan 08

a fine day


----------



## ROB968323

Trinidad Reyes. Fantastic short smoke.


----------



## bouncintiga

eyesack said:


> Right now, I'm smoking a Punch Churchill from 01 and it's actually NOT plugged!!!! Finally having a good one after multiple plugged ones is so rewarding!


lol were you inspired by my text last night? Mine was slightly plugged but after a couple pokes it was just fine. last two inches were rough though.


----------



## 96Brigadier

This weekend... Partagas Salomon, Partagas Presidente, PLPC, and something else that I can't remember.


----------



## TrippMc4

Just finished off a tasty Partagas Short. I never get tired of these.


----------



## Tarks

Smoked a Cohiba Lancero and a Dip 4 this afternoon. Off to pick my evening sticks now!


----------



## shuckins




----------



## Tarks

Very nice Ron! How was it?

Tonight I fired up a Robaina RE Canada Petit Robaina. Can't wait to see what these are like with a few years on them. Huge potential!


----------



## eyesack

bouncintiga said:


> lol were you inspired by my text last night? Mine was slightly plugged but after a couple pokes it was just fine. last two inches were rough though.


Yeah man, in fact I was! I looked at my sea of cigars and was like... Hmmmm, what would make a nice quick night-cap... So naturally, I grabbed one of the biggest smokes in my cooler. LOL! I did a review in the reviews section but Bryant has my damn camera still


----------



## shuckins

Tarks said:


> Very nice Ron! How was it?


it was very good,but i think with some age the behike will be better.
i took some notes and pics and will post a review soon...


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a bolivar PC.


----------



## bouncintiga

had a trini reyes tonight, great as always, smoking this so i don't run through all my monte 4's so quickly!


----------



## PJD

Enjoyed a PSD4, paired with a Havana rum at a very cool cigar bar in Montreal. Great atmosphere and no cutting fee. The stick I brought with me would have cost $34 if I'd had to buy it on-site! Considering their walk-in humidor was sitting at 74.8% RH, I'm doubly-glad I didn't have to buy on premises! The first four PSD 4s I'd had were "meh" at best. With about a year on these at home (08 box code, IIRC), this one turned out much nicer. I think I'll save the last 5 until 2011.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ short Churchill.


----------



## jaypulay

Just finished a Diplo #5, I really love these tasty little treats. Think I'm gonna start bringin em to work for the lunch break.


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Corona

I am really starting to like things things
Great for hot summer day with light beverage


----------



## mhartnett

A couple puffs into what is (so far) a beautiful Party Short.


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal El Principe..............:third:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie P #2 A/T sweet smoke


----------



## audio1der

SCDLH Principe while claying & waxing the wife's van last night. Superb smoke.


----------



## ROB968323

Trinidad Robustos T. Loved it!!


----------



## Tarks

Smoked this last night. Good cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Coronas Major
LGC #4. 02..........love it


----------



## bdw1984

Smoking a Monte 4 as we speak. This example is the reason they are the best selling cigar in the world- outstanding. Smoked a Mag 46 (09 code) last night and should have waited- bland and one-dimensional. Haven't been smoking very much lately, 1-2 per week.


----------



## PunchMan6

NOTHING!!! No time to enjoy the leaf today!!! Too busy at work...boo hoo!!!


----------



## smelvis

BBF regular and LE


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> BBF regular and LE


I'd reply to this post but apparently it would serve no purpose as I havent been a member for 7 years and have to high a post count.


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> I'd reply to this post but apparently it would serve no purpose as I havent been a member for 7 years and have to high a post count.


Yes and I wouldn't care to hear it for the same reason, plus you gave money to the troops how dare you,


----------



## Cadillac

Tarks said:


> Smoked this last night. Good cigar.


Very, very VERY nice - And how was it?


----------



## Mante

*Biting Tongue Yet Again* NmmmmMnnnnMnnnnn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:arrow::boom::smoke2:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :arrow::boom::smoke2:


 Dont Tony, I like you but you will only earn bad omens with me. LMAO. :whoo::clap2::bitchslap: :BS-R-Us! (Not being particularly comical though)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Dont Tony, I like you but you will only earn bad omens with me. LMAO. :whoo::clap2::bitchslap: :BS-R-Us! (Not being particularly comical though)


ROTFLMAO! You did it to me again only this time it was coffee i almost spit all over my keyboard.:car:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ROTFLMAO! You did it to me again only this time it was coffee i almost spit all over my keyboard.:car:


Glad to see I can cause you MULTIPLE face spouts! LMAO. u:sl


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Glad to see I can cause you MULTIPLE face spouts! LMAO. u:sl


Yes its all good but you know its only a question of time before i start pissing my pants.:hmm:ound::boink::brick:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes its all good but you know its only a question of time before i start pissing my pants.:hmm:ound::boink::brick:


If they are the pants in your avatar, can I watch? TMI? LMAO. Oh no! I Didnt!:ask::emptybath:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> If they are the pants in your avatar, can I watch? TMI? LMAO. Oh no! I Didnt!:ask::emptybath:


I think the pants in you avatar are better suited as they are open and unrestricted therefore allowing maximum flow.:rofl::sorry:ound::rotfl::lol:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think the pants in you avatar are better suited as they are open and unrestricted therefore allowing maximum flow.:rofl::sorry:ound::rotfl::lol:


Tash says thankyou but slapped me in the back of the head for my previous comment. I spose I still win though? Maybe? What were we talking bout again? *Shaking Head* LMAO.:ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Tash says thankyou but slapped me in the back of the head for my previous comment. I spose I still win though? Maybe? What were we talking bout again? *Shaking Head* LMAO.:ask:


You got me i totally forgot the original topic.:ask: As usual i had fun kickin it with you bro. Stay cool bro i'm outta here.:rapture:


----------



## Tarks

Cadillac said:


> Very, very VERY nice - And how was it?


OK, back on topic. To answer your question, it was really fricken good! And that says a lot considering I am not an RA fan. I don't like the price on these though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ok back to topic:boohoo: just finished a Monti #1 than i got in a box split with a great BOTL. Fantastic cigars all of them. Have gone through 3 one better than the next. :boom:I think i will sit on the other 10 for a while they should become better with age.:smoke2:


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba siglo 6. 2005 box. Great smoke but the wrapper is less than perfect. Only in Cuba do they let their premium sticks have wrapper flaws. 
Of course it smokes like creamy heaven so all is forgiven.


----------



## Paint

601 Green Corona oops not a habano...:ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas S #5 with a nice cold beer. In the sun room with the fan in the window pulling the smoke out. Damn its hot in here.


----------



## harley33

Juan Lopez #1. I just got the box today and I had to try one. The rest are in the freezer. Good, but too moist.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 that's 3 cigars today i don't know whats wrong with me.:dance::smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull

Johnny 0.....it was going thru it's sick phase

Cohiba Siglo IV, 08,,,,,,good, looking forward to these in a cpl yrs.


Note to self......buy aged sticks


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked a Fonseca Delicias and a RA Celestiales Finos Asia Pacifico. I'm glad a friend talked me into buying a box of these and the CF was pretty good too :smoke2:


----------



## bouncintiga

also had a cohiba sig IV from 08 to celebrate winning my appeals court for a traffic offense the day before. did it all without a lawyer and saved myself $500 for a lawyer plus $1400 in insurance hikes for two bogus points on my license. now what to do with $1900 in savings? hmmmmm


----------



## swingerofbirches

Smoked a Party Short last night.


----------



## Scoop

Paint said:


> 601 Green Corona oops not a habano...:ask:


Nice...now what level am I?


----------



## Scott W.

Uppman mag 50
Boli PC


----------



## havanajohn

Hot as hell here in Jersey. Smoked a Trinidad Reyes with Hazlenut coffee on the porch this morning.


----------



## bouncintiga

monte 4, might have to let them rest up now, tastes like they're going into a sick period, they were smoking great before if not a little on the unpolished side. still young so we'll see.


----------



## asmartbull

Diplo 2

Very nice finish.....


----------



## jessejava187

Boil RC at the lake, yumm


----------



## mhartnett

What a disappointing cigar day. Smoked about a third of an RA Gigantes before the horribly tight draw and similarly horrible RA flavor forced me to put it down. It will take a lot for another RA to pass my lips. Not my thing. 

Then I lit up a Monte PE. I want to like these, but even with no distractions, this just couldn't hold my attention. Just a boring, boring cigar.

Oh well. Tomorrow I'll go back to a standby and get back on track.


----------



## asmartbull

mhartnett said:


> What a disappointing cigar day. Smoked about a third of an RA Gigantes before the horribly tight draw and similarly horrible RA flavor forced me to put it down. It will take a lot for another RA to pass my lips. Not my thing.
> 
> Then I lit up a Monte PE. I want to like these, but even with no distractions, this just couldn't hold my attention. Just a boring, boring cigar.
> 
> Oh well. Tomorrow I'll go back to a standby and get back on track.


What yr was the RAG
Usually they have a light draw....
If you like the RASS and RASCC, don't give up on the RAG


----------



## mhartnett

asmartbull said:


> What yr was the RAG
> Usually they have a light draw....
> If you like the RASS and RASCC, don't give up on the RAG


Haha. Don't much like the RASS, and I hated the RASCC I tried. Don't think the RA lineup suits my tastebuds much...


----------



## pointbreak

Today i only had a dip5 ,monte3,R&J churchill....


----------



## bpegler

Monte Eagle. I'm still not sure about these. Kinda one dimensional.


----------



## SmoknTaz

pointbreak said:


> Today i only had a dip5 ,monte3,R&J churchill....


That's all Steve? :clap2:


----------



## asmartbull

Monte Especial #2, 09
Awesome smoke
It's youth showed up 1/2 way thru the
last 1/3....got a little "metal taste".....
With a cpl years these will be GREAT


----------



## Scott W.

06 BBF


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal Oficios Jun 07
These are turning into great smokes.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After not smoking or drinking for 2 days ( that's a record):lol:
I am going to spark up a Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll sublime. I am also going to pair it with a Stone Sublime Ale.:caked::spank:


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> San Cristobal Oficios Jun 07
> These are turning into great smokes.....


and

Hoyo Des Dieux, Sep 03

Spice
Spice and Cream
Less Spice, Cream, woods.....

Nice stick


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> After not smoking or drinking for 2 days ( that's a record):lol:
> I am going to spark up a Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll sublime. I am also going to pair it with a Stone Sublime Ale.:caked::spank:


Tony
Let me know if they are thru the sick phase..........enjoy


----------



## bpegler

RyJ cazadores. Not a gentle smoke. As Cuban as can be though...


----------



## Habanolover

Yesterday I had a Reynaldo Robusto and tonight I am having a '06 Trini Reyes.

The Reynaldo was a bit one dimensional but oh man what a dimension it was. :dr

The Reyes is excellent as usual.


----------



## Habanolover

bpegler said:


> RyJ cazadores. Not a gentle smoke. As Cuban as can be though...


I love these. I always bring them up when people mention that Cuban cigars do not have the power of non-Cubans. :mrgreen:


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Epi 2
Good smoke but,
I think I like the 1 better


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> Let me know if they are thru the sick phase..........enjoy


Thanks Bull Man:yo:
They are better than they were but still need a little more napping. I will check on them again in a month or so.:croc:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a RYJ Duke EL just got these in let me tell ya they are amazing.:ranger:


----------



## mhartnett

The mailman stopped by today









and against my better judgment, immediately lit one on fire









Didn't burn all that well (shockingly), but these have promise, and they're only Feb 09.


----------



## asmartbull

mhartnett said:


> The mailman stopped by today
> 
> View attachment 32431
> 
> 
> and against my better judgment, immediately lit one on fire
> 
> View attachment 32432
> 
> 
> Didn't burn all that well (shockingly), but these have promise, and they're only Feb 09.


Very nice indeed

Try 1 in a month then

..........Give them a yr

They really need some time


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finishing up a Johnny-o Ninja Dart 2 hours of bliss!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Churchill. 1999 box. Nice stick.


----------



## bpegler

Habanolover said:


> I love these. I always bring them up when people mention that Cuban cigars do not have the power of non-Cubans. :mrgreen:


I had a buddy puke after such an experiment. He smoked it too fast, but ever after he was in awe of "how strong Cubans are".


----------



## Habanolover

Started off with a Party PCE then had a VR Famosos and then had a Johnny O Short Pigtail. Was a good day today hanging with Cadillac and smoking away!


----------



## asmartbull

CoRo Sep 08...............Awesome finish


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a Johnny-O VBMF with my neighbor.
After a Tomato and fresh mozzarella sandwich for lunch.
Now i never eat lunch but the tomatoes are from my garden and my neighbor made the mozzarella. 
Great cigar really compliments a great lunch and quality time spent with people you care for.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Well, yesterday I had a Cohiba Secretos, then finished it off with a 99 Juan Lopez #2 and really need to get more of the JL#2's. They ARE tasty. I think I know where another box of 99's are. I'll have to go looking.
Anybody want to pay for them for me?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Well, yesterday I had a Cohiba Secretos, then finished it off with a 99 Juan Lopez #2 and really need to get more of the JL#2's. They ARE tasty. I think I know where another box of 99's are. I'll have to go looking.
> Anybody want to pay for them for me?


I love JL#2's i will split a box with you.:smoke:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love JL#2's i will split a box with you.:smoke:


I just checked my vendor and he is out of the 99's
We can split a box of current production JL#2's
I would like that.

PM me with any details. the lowest price I've seen was a box for $124.46
Can you do better? If so definately let me know.

Hey, You're in NY. I'm headin that way this weekend. Biker bash in Wantagh Park in Long Island. Queensboro MC Rodeo. Always a good time.

Let me knwo about the JL's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

P.M sent


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a Partagas Corona's Seniors A/T Combo with a Harpoon Leviathon IPA. Damn this cigar is spicy kicking my butt strong but loving it. A true Partagas.:drinking:


----------



## x man

Lookin at the bay and the ocean and just finished a BBF 2001.
It was good but i would like some a few yrs older. I know i am never 
satisfied, it was my only one.


----------



## asmartbull

BBF 07
Burnt my fingers


----------



## BigKev77

A RASS that sucked balls. It was young (08 ) so I knew it wouldn't be great but this thing burned horribly and never developed past burned tobacco. Been in the cooler 3 months at 65%. Maybe it was just one of those days. Oh well....


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love JL#2's i will split a box with you.:smoke:





GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I just checked my vendor and he is out of the 99's
> We can split a box of current production JL#2's
> I would like that.
> 
> PM me with any details. the lowest price I've seen was a box for $124.46
> Can you do better? If so definately let me know.
> 
> Hey, You're in NY. I'm headin that way this weekend. Biker bash in Wantagh Park in Long Island. Queensboro MC Rodeo. Always a good time.
> 
> Let me knwo about the JL's


C'mon guys, you know better than to talk about this in the open.


----------



## Frinkiac7

I've been on a cigar hiatus for a few weeks as I'm trying to make my stock last. It's actually a lot cheaper to load up online and then bring them along with you than to buy them at local prices + jacked up import tax. Anyway, I've been having trouble with the humidity in my traveldor so I had to let the sticks sit for a while and hopefully get the most out of the humidifier.

Last night fired up a HdM Epicure No. 1 to ease myself back into the game, and it was pure bliss. Great sweet flavors, mild all the way through except not at all lacking in taste.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF from 07 great so far!


----------



## asmartbull

Monte #2, feb 07
This one was right on..........


----------



## bpegler

Siglo IV. Very gentle cigar from an 04 box.


----------



## Slow Burn

Montecristo #3. Very enjoyable but young and definately needs more time.


----------



## Mante

Vegas Robaina Famosos from an 08 box. These are still too young. Tash had a JLP Petite Cetros & loved it. First Cetros she has had so I guess I'll be buying more of them soon enough. LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Having an El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme from 07 with iced coffee.
What a nutritious breakfast:fish:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Having an El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme from 07 with iced coffee.
> What a nutritious breakfast:fish:


An 07 Iced Coffee? Hmmm, now your starting to worry me. Can you stand your spoon up in that drink? LMAO. :moony:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> An 07 Iced Coffee? Hmmm, now your starting to worry me. Can you stand your spoon up in that drink? LMAO. :moony:


:lolat: :tease::target:


----------



## Habanolover

Last night started with a Siglo VI and then a Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos. After dinner it was a Monte Sublime. All were very good.


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Last night started with a Siglo VI and then a Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos. After dinner it was a Monte Sublime. All were very good.


Someday when I can afford it I am going to send the troops some sticks like that, bet that would surprise them! Okay maybe I do have some but not the sublime or the VI's enough just being a little selfish I guess!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Last night:

HDM No.1
VR Famosos
RYJ Short C


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished up a Partagas Corona's Seniors A/T. With my uncle Pat God bless him he's going to be 85 in October. Great cigar sitting out back cool dry day. Listening to all his stories, he is a WWII Veteran. The places he has been things he has seen. Never get tired of kickin it with him Have a blessed day all.:usa2:


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a bolivar PC.


----------



## bdw1984

Chris R said:


> Just lit up a bolivar PC.


this from an 05 cab. happy sunday all


----------



## bouncintiga

monte 4 last night and a trini reyes right now. kinda plugged sigh...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 and a MAHARAJAH IPA after a great meal with friends and family.


----------



## asmartbull

Party 898 Sep 07

LOVE 'EM


----------



## bouncintiga

fonseca cosacos as a nice change up.


----------



## Krish the Fish

Just had my first one ever.

Fonseca No. 1 (Jan 09). Some burn issues, draw was firm, but still good. Great flavor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am finishing up a RYJ Duke as i type they are really awesome!:cowboyic9:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a PSD#2 El damn is it spicy a real Partagas.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Tony, do you mean PSP?



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking a PSD#2 A/T damn is it spicy a real Partagas.


----------



## Chris R

Enjoying a Party PEC. Probably the best $3 cigar I have had....


----------



## mhartnett

Just lit up a Boli PC. Starting to really enjoy these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez custom roll Sublime, man these things sure come out of their sick period quick .Real spicy opulent to smoke, i am enjoying the crap out of this one been at it 1 1/2 still got 1/3 left.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Tony, do you mean PSP?


No i meant a Edicion Limitada Release

Serie D No. 2 (2003) - 6 1/8" x 50 (156 x 19.84 mm), Doble, a robusto extra

Sorry i should have clarified but i was to busy enjoying it.
Also the A/T should be EL in the original post talk about being a keyboard spaz i just fixed it once again sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudo EL 07. These have improved remarkably over the past year.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No i meant a Edicion Limitada Release
> 
> Serie D No. 2 (2003) - 6 1/8" x 50 (156 x 19.84 mm), Doble, a robusto extra
> 
> Sorry i should have clarified but i was to busy enjoying it.
> Also the A/T should be EL in the original post talk about being a keyboard spaz i just fixed it once again sorry for the confusion.


Beautiful cigar Tony!


----------



## asmartbull

05 Siglo II, With little rest............
Draw was a little tighter than I like,,but I am sure it will be fine with more rest.
I really enjoyed the last 2/3's
More powerful than the othe's in the line .
Creamy Cocoa and sweet nuts.............


----------



## Habanolover

Last night started out with a SCdLH El Principe then onto a Bolivar Simones. The night was finished with a VR Famosos. Great smoking night overall.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Beautiful cigar Tony!


I still have a few good generous friends like yourself.:hug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ beli young but getting better creamy and spicy.


----------



## mhartnett

Currently being wowed by the first from a twelver of Trini Reyes. And to think... I regretted getting only twelve BEFORE I smoked any.

Also- I think this is the first time I've gotten sort of fruity notes from these. Has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## asmartbull

mhartnett said:


> Currently being wowed by the first from a twelver of Trini Reyes. And to think... I regretted getting only twelve BEFORE I smoked any.
> 
> Also- I think this is the first time I've gotten sort of fruity notes from these. Has anyone else noticed that?


I get creamy butter


----------



## Habanolover

Today after lunch was a Por Larranaga Robusto RE 2007. If you have not tried these you really need to get a hold of some and do so. Hints of leather and nuts with an underlying sweetness that is to die for.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Corona Major
Nice upmann flavor....very reasonable price


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Churchill. 1999. I'm falling in love again with these. Slight burn issues but overall a wonderful smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebras spicy sucker.:boxing:


----------



## TrippMc4

RyJ Short Chuchill. This was a gift and not what I typically smoke. I normally think of RyJ having a very mild flavor but this was quite the opposite. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## tpharkman

H Upmann Magnum 50--nice gentle smoke with a subtle flavor I could not put my finger on. Thought there was some type of fruit and then nuts...heck I don't really know but it was very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS with coffee this morning


----------



## asmartbull

Des Dieux 99,,,,,,,,,,,,great stick
Siglo 1, tight draw, I think the II's are better


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Culebras spicy sucker.:boxing:


i remember when this cigar was sic good. yr. 2001. Delish and strong.
I would trade for a twister of these.

Just smoked a 98 Punch PC. not great, but pretty darn good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> i remember when this cigar was sic good. yr. 2001. Delish and strong.
> I would trade for a twister of these.
> 
> Just smoked a 98 Punch PC. not great, but pretty darn good.


Yeah i liked the first release as well much better than the recent release.
I mean don't get me wrong it was a good cigar great for sharing.
I opened two up and 6 of us were shooting the breeze.
I call them the friendship stick.
I will probably get some more next order i place.
I keep them around for social occasions.

Back to topic a PSD#4 after a great meal at my uncle Pats and aunt Annette's house.:smoke2:


----------



## mhartnett

VR Famoso today. Perfect construction; perhaps a bit young. It was the last of my singles, so I'm not sure when it was rolled.


----------



## Tarks

Today.

Breakfast: Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios
Lunch: Dip 4
Supper: HdM Palmas Extra
Desert: Boli Corona Jr.


----------



## asmartbull

Tarks said:


> Today.
> 
> Breakfast: Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios
> Lunch: Dip 4
> Supper: HdM Palmas Extra
> Desert: Boli Corona Jr.


Jeff
I need more days like yours....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another ERDM CS after breakfast.


----------



## x man

I had a medium sized John o last night.
i was really impressed. Only the 2nd one ive smoked.
The 1st one was a small dart.
I dont know how old they were, they were traded to me.
Do they get better with yrs of age?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> I had a medium sized John o last night.
> i was really impressed. Only the 2nd one ive smoked.
> The 1st one was a small dart.
> I dont know how old they were, they were traded to me.
> Do they get better with yrs of age?


I don't know never seem to be able to hold on to them that long.:madgrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ torp after my 5 mile jog.
Gonna try to get a third cigar in after dinner.
So cool and no humidity here in the northeast.
Must take advantage.:wave:


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Sublimes EL 08. Big smoke. Huge flavor. Bitter chocolate undertone. Hot but less humid here in the south east. Good day for a cigar by the pool.


----------



## mhartnett

Tried to smoke an HdM Epicure #2, but the entire head of the cigar fell apart when I cut it. I didn't last very long trying to ignore the bits sticking to my lips, and the flavor wasn't helping a whole lot.

Oh, and shockingly, it is both hot and humid here.


----------



## mhartnett

2/3 through a Boli CG to make up for the HdM. And make up it has. Pervasive creaminess, earth, cinnamon spices, occasional white pepper through the nose. A very enjoyable smoke.

PS- thanks, Amlique


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As promised i am getting in my third cigar of the day. Was going to do a review but i am enjoying it too much maybe next time out.
Back to topic RYJ DUKE great cigar i really like these.:gossip:


----------



## Tarks

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> I need more days like yours....


Me too!


----------



## Tarks

I just smoked a Santos lonsdale. Pretty good cigar.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Cohiba Robusto. Ehhh.


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I don't know never seem to be able to hold on to them that long.:madgrin:


I found out the Jonnies are only 6 mnths old.
I need a bundle to age, i can do it, i dont smoke as much 
as u guys. Then in a few yrs i will share some around the
club here.


----------



## harley33

Monte 2 and a Magicos. The magicos was strong, not sure that I could tell it was a habanos... Still good though. Monte was young, but can't keep my hands off them.


----------



## asmartbull

Carlos Fernandez DL....awesome, thanks Steve
Party Culebras.....Spice cream.....outstanding,,,thanks Bob


----------



## Son Of Thor

My first order arrived today and I of course had to pick something to try tonight. I chose one of the SCDLH El Principe's. One reason being is that I got a box of them and most of my others were 3 and 5 packs so I didn't want to take the chance of wasting one of them smoking it ROTT.

The draw is a little tight on it, so I hit it with my new draw tool from Boom and that helped out some. I'm just getting into, but enjoying it so far.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Only 1 cigar today gents i am smoking it as i type.
RYJ DUKE EL to bad these only come in a 10 box. They are outstanding.:director:


----------



## asmartbull

PSD4,,,never let me down


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> PSD4,,,never let me down


Great smoke for aging as well.eace:


----------



## bpegler

RASS. Too hot for anything bigger.


----------



## bigslowrock

HUp Mag 46 tubo thanks to Warren and tash


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another ERDM CS with iced coffee and a power bar now that's a nutritious breakfast.mg:


----------



## audio1der

Boli Inmensa last night, by the fire with the neighbors. Great stick.


----------



## Habanolover

audio1der said:


> Boli Inmensa last night, by the fire with the neighbors. Great stick.


Have only had a couple of these. Great cigar. It is a shame they are discontinued. :bawling:


----------



## Chris R

JLP creama. For the price it a very good cigar.


----------



## mhartnett

H. Upmann PC. Way too young to really judge, but it got me excited about their potential. There was a potent licorice flavor on the draw, then, variously, cream, milk chocolate, more licorice, light spice, and leather. Near the end, there was a SPICE ATTACK! Overall, very pleasant, and I'll probably look into a box of these. 

Thanks, Martin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking an 05 Monti #2 gifted to me by a friend who came by for dinner. Great cigar short review to follow.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI. Been smoking a lot of cohibas lately. Dark rum and spun sugars in this baby. 
If it wasn't 93 degrees in the shade I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Habanolover

Smoking a '99 Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo de Depute 

Review will follow.


----------



## Son Of Thor

VR Famosos

Only my 2nd CC, and I have to say I'm enjoying the dark side so far... :hungry:


----------



## Habanolover

'91 Serie du Connaisseur No.3

Review to follow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Torp ok but too young.eace:


----------



## bdw1984

00 slr a


----------



## mhartnett

VR Unicos. An '09, and still obviously young, but I see good things ahead.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serieD #5 El damn these are good!:nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'm chain smoking today just had a Canoli with an Arogant Bastard Ale lighting up a Partagas Serie P #2.:cowboyic9:


----------



## havanajohn

Had three EL Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme cigars in the last Three days. All I can say Is WOW! Incredible smoke! IMHO equal to or better that a RASS. If you got me smoke em!!!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudos. Rich and full.


----------



## harley33

Siglo IV.  I need to keep my hands off these for awhile.


----------



## Chris R

Smoked a hoyo palms extra earlier today. Great little creamy cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ DUKE 09 review to follow


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ DUKE 09 review to follow


These are nice cigars Tony! :tu Looking forward to the review.


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar RC. Young but yummy.


----------



## Scott W.

I smoked two 2007 RASS. They were great!


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

I enjoyed an HDM Epicure #1 tonight while reading Psycho-Cybernetics in the back yard. A good time with a good smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up my first Cohiba. I decided to try the Siglo II first out of the few sizes I ordered. I'm not very far into it, but its pretty good so far. :biggrin:


----------



## mhartnett

Boli PC. Great with coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short this morning with coffee and power-bar good solid smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finishing up a Partagas Coronas Seniors A/T.
These are really great inexpensive too!


----------



## harley33

Johnny-o Cazadores and a Cruzan single barrel - Man is this a nice smoke


----------



## Habanolover

Boli Simones RE (Canadian) Just a very nice cigar that is only going to get better.


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Epicure no. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM grandes de espanas gifted to me with iced coffee after a pancake breakfast. Please excuse my spelling guys.:wave:


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez sublimes gifted from Tony. Smoking pretty [email protected]#n well. Great lazy afternoon smoke. 
Thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your welcome Bob thanks for picking my 2nd smoke of the day!
Been looking at these for a week trigger finger itchy!
Gonna pull the trigger nice and cool today and tomorrow in the northeast.
Good weather for a big smoke!:wave:


----------



## Cletus

Just enjoyed a Boli Royal Corona.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

I enjoyed an H. Upmann Magnum 50 and a family get together. It was a great smoke and a good time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

A Boli PC and a SLR A. The SLR was young, but was mild and very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice cool morning coffee in the back yard watching the dear feeding. Couple of yearlings and a ERDM CS to keep me company.:bolt:


----------



## bogner

smoked a Ramon Allones Specially Selected and a Montecristo Petit Edmundo - the latter had at least 2 years in the humi, and was by far one of my best smokes to date ..


----------



## Les Paul

Mid 80s Partagas Churchill Deluxe. One of the best cigars I've had to date.


----------



## Habanolover

'07 SCdLH El Principe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice Donnie no review?
That cigar must be sweet look at that ash!


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice Donnie no review?


Probably do one later tonight Tony on a different stick. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I look forward to it!


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI. Dropped the sucker hard and had split the wrapper but it still smoked pretty well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P#2 A/t tight draw review to follow as i really like these.


----------



## bigslowrock

Siglo I


----------



## havanajohn

Smoked another ERdM Choix Supreme. These are just like candy, I cant put em down.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They are my morning smoke i agree!


----------



## Habanolover

Secretos LPM NOV '07 Review to follow.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Cohiba Maduro Secretos


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudo. There was a discussion on another thread about maduro Cubans. This is close with a very dark (beyond Colorado) wrapper.


----------



## harley33

Just got a bundle of corona extra johnnies... ROTT yummy!


----------



## bouncintiga

another monte 4, these are my current go-to sticks and i'm glad i have another box on the way!


----------



## bigslowrock

Punch punch


----------



## cigar loco

Damn Donnie how long have you had that Ronson ??

Oh a Punch Petite Coronations for me tonight.:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Beli torp with black coffee.


----------



## Habanolover

cigar loco said:


> Damn Donnie how long have you had that Ronson ??


For a few years now. Damn thing is like a tank. Never purge, runs on Ronson fuel, lights on first click every time, and will light about 7 or cigars before refueling.

It also looks cool. Like some sort of relic or something. :tu


----------



## cigar loco

Habanolover said:


> For a few years now. Damn thing is like a tank. Never purge, runs on Ronson fuel, lights on first click every time, and will light about 7 or cigars before refueling.
> 
> It also looks cool. Like some sort of relic or something. :tu


Love the copper look, I've been thinking of buffing mine down, now I'm sure of it !! eace:


----------



## Son Of Thor

VR Famosos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS again this morning iced coffee power-bar. While watching the yearlings suckling on their moms teet in the back yard.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR serie A
Got to tell ya
I was not a fan of this offerring in the past
Since I have lowered my RH to 60, I am picking up flavors that 
were not present at 65.
This was a very nice stick


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> SLR serie A
> Got to tell ya
> I was not a fan of this offerring in the past
> Since I have lowered my RH to 60, I am picking up flavors that
> were not present at 65.
> This was a very nice stick


I am on the final 1/3 and am picking up some citrus / fruity ?????
I am not sure if it is "box" worth ......One more to try next week,,,and we will see.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Diplomaticos #2 earlier 2nd cigar of the day
Just finishing up a Saint Luis Rey Churchill 3rd cigar of the day. I gotta say Bull Man you hit the nail right on the head. I am getting the same flavors you are describing. Box worthy i dunno i am a full body type of guy these are too mild for me. But i am enjoying the experience.
Thanks again Magic Seven!


----------



## harley33

A monte 4 while grilling a couple of bone in ribeyes and then a 08 Mag 50 with a stiff rum and coke. All is good... for the moment...


----------



## smelvis

Siglo V still to young but not a waste!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Siglo II


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black toast and jam.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios, will post up a full review in a bit.


----------



## Scott W.

Last evening a Juan Lopez # 1 (yr. unknown). Very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Churchill 1/2 way through very nice. Thanks again Magic Seven:bounce:


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI. In honor of Martin's newborn. Great joy to you and your family Martin!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Monaracas (sp)
and
Siglo VI

Happy Birthday to yours, Martin


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes Martin my third cigar of the day been doing that a lot lately.
Is a Monticristo#2 in honor of your child's birth.


----------



## harley33

Party Lucy, a lot of a cigar. Congrats Martin.


----------



## Son Of Thor

SCDLH El Principe

I was really enjoying it until the storm cut it short. Even under my covered deck the wind started blowing the rain at me... :sad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Iced coffee frosted flakes ERDM CS


----------



## mhartnett

You're all about these EDRM Choix lately. Might need to check them out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i have one every morning they are so lite creamy with a caramel vanilla taste. They go great with the iced coffee. I am not a big eater at breakfast. So a milder cigar is the ticket try em youll like em maybe i think.:decision:


----------



## ROB968323

Cohiba Robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Robusto 07 so good i did a review on it,:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

Monte #5,,,,nice short smoke
Johnny O,,,,,these may have been better fresh....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Add a JLP cremas to the list and a Fonseca something or other to many cigars to much beer. 
Thanks again Bull Man!:dude:


----------



## cigar loco

I'm having a 04 Diplomaticos #2 , thanks to brother bpegler ! :yo:


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Monte #5,,,,nice short smoke
> Johnny O,,,,,these may have been better fresh....


Might have to agree with you.


----------



## bigslowrock

Johnny o 4.5" x 44ish. Not sure what that makes it. Thanks tjl


----------



## bouncintiga

RASS earlier, pretty young and is coming along nicely. now a VR famosos!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JLP cremas thanks Bull Man.
Iced coffee power-bar gonna go for a run weathers beautiful.


----------



## Mante

Me? Johnny O thanks to Tony, Tash a JLP thanks to my working my ass off! LMAO.:clap2::whoo::dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti #2 absolutely sublime.:dude:
I don't know how anybody could not love these.:hmm:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a RASS right now very nice.


----------



## bigslowrock

Bbf 09


----------



## bpegler

CoRo 2005. Tony got me thinking about these in his review. Great stick. Beautiful burn.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte 2
Tried wetting it first....
Very good stick


----------



## cigar loco

Had a Johnny-O short this evening from a pass, mellow with lots of twang on the front, moving to a lite pepper and cocoa on the second half, with a good kick in strength at the end, very enjoyable.


----------



## Son Of Thor

After reading Tony's review today on the CoRo I decided it was time to try one out myself.


----------



## bouncintiga

trini reyes and a cup of coffee mmm


----------



## havanajohn

Had a nice Partagas 8-9-8 during a thunderstorm, while on the porch.


----------



## mhartnett

BRC. Still not in love with these, but I'm starting to come around. I still think these and RASS are way overrated.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ DUKE nice cigar!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ short Churchill. Wonderful full smoke!


----------



## harley33

Mag 50. Loved it.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny-O shagfoot short


----------



## eyesack

smoked a Party MF followed by a Mag48 LE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Flor Del Cano a friend gifted me a five pack yesterday. Very smooth berry flavors my first 10 year old smoke in quite some time.


----------



## asmartbull

07 RASS
Listening to Rush
Talking with Tony
Accepting a new package from distant lands
Now pretending to be paying attention at a meeting

All in all, A fine day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF nice lot of coffee and chocolate flavors.


----------



## gator_79

Not today...But I had a good weekend this past weekend. An HdM Epi. II on Sat. Then after grilling steaks and haveing a nice dinner with my wife on Sunday I was able to relax with a Siglo IV.


----------



## mhartnett

asmartbull said:


> 07 RASS
> Listening to Rush
> Talking with Tony
> Accepting a new package from distant lands
> Now pretending to be paying attention at a meeting
> 
> All in all, A fine day


Sounds like it, minus the RASS, of course. (I do have one RASS left. May have to give it one last shot.)

Enjoying an Upmann PC, kindly gifted by Martin. I like these a lot. Nothing complex, etc., but a nice cinnamon and cream profile, with hints of licorice occasionally. Great burn. A fine accompaniment to drafting a music producer agreement in the gazebo.


----------



## Chris R

H.Upmann no.1 RAS NOV 09. Great burn, draw and thick smoke. A little mild for a evening cigar for me but I think if I smoke one earlier in the day it will really shine. It is still pretty young so some more time might help it too...

I know a lot of more serious cc smokers would probably disagree with me but this kinda reminds me of the el triunfador by tat...


----------



## bouncintiga

a PLPC from 08 that just came in today. looks like i caught it at a bad time, the 1st third was very harsh, 2nd third is mellowing out now and i can taste a berry/licorice flavor. i'm sure it'll improve soon.


----------



## mhartnett

bouncintiga said:


> a PLPC from 08 that just came in today. looks like i caught it at a bad time, the 1st third was very harsh, 2nd third is mellowing out now and i can taste a berry/licorice flavor. i'm sure it'll improve soon.


I just pulled the trigger on a 50 cab of these. I hope I don't have to wait long once they get here!


----------



## bouncintiga

mhartnett said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a 50 cab of these. I hope I don't have to wait long once they get here!


had to keep purging the stick to keep it smokable and it was very nice and creamy when i did it. I'll come back to it in a couple weeks to see how they have rested from the flight over. I just couldn't keep my hands off lol


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> 07 RASS
> Listening to Rush


Rush the band or Rush the talk show host?


----------



## mhartnett

bouncintiga said:


> I just couldn't keep my hands off lol


I understand that.


----------



## Amlique

harley33 said:


> Rush the band or Rush the talk show host?


Either one makes you a dork. oke::laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fonseca Thanks! Bull Man coffee black toast jam


----------



## Mante

Upmann Mag 46. MmmmmmmNmmmmmm. Thanks myself,It was da bomb.:target: (Tasting notes: Coffee & Black Toe Jam) ROTFLMAO.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Rush the band or Rush the talk show host?


 there's a band ?


----------



## asmartbull

ERDM Choix....with coffee
May be the best morning smoke
I have


----------



## asmartbull

mhartnett said:


> Sounds like it, minus the RASS, of course. (I do have one RASS left. May have to give it one last shot.)
> 
> Enjoying an Upmann PC, kindly gifted by Martin. I like these a lot. Nothing complex, etc., but a nice cinnamon and cream profile, with hints of licorice occasionally. Great burn. A fine accompaniment to drafting a music producer agreement in the gazebo.


Mike
I think you are the first person to say he dislikes the RASS.
Try pairing it with coffee or Iced tea.
I find both bring out flavors that are muted with
Scotch, Beer or Rum...


----------



## PJD

asmartbull said:


> Mike
> I think you are the first person to say he dislikes the RASS.
> Try pairing it with coffee or Iced tea.
> I find both bring out flavors that are muted with
> Scotch, Beer or Rum...


I'm also not a huge fan of the RASS. I've had about 8 or 9 and the flavours just don't blow me away. Since I'm neither a coffee or iced tea drinker, I'll try it with water first then Coke Zero.

After a 2-day rain delay I plan on smoking a Boli RC if it stays dry this afternoon.


----------



## asmartbull

99 des dieux
A fantastic offerring as long as you are not looking for spice.
A lighter smoke, creamy and smooth like few others
Tons of heavy smoke from a perfect draw.
This stick is better than I remembered and perhaps
taking to the 60 %rh.


----------



## mhartnett

asmartbull said:


> Mike
> I think you are the first person to say he dislikes the RASS.
> Try pairing it with coffee or Iced tea.
> I find both bring out flavors that are muted with
> Scotch, Beer or Rum...


It's not that I hate them or anything (the RASCC, on the other hand...). In my limited experience, they just haven't lived up to my expectations. I don't think I've had one with coffee though, so maybe tonight I'll experiment with that.


----------



## eyesack

JLP Cremas fresh out the vacuum pack. Tight draw, moist feel, but actually tastes pretty damn good!


----------



## bpegler

H. Upmann magnum 50. Nutty wonderfulness.


----------



## Scardinoz

I just had my first Johnny O via Jenady.

That was an awesome cigar.


----------



## Mante

Just finished an 07 RASS. I keep forgetting how good these are smoking. Take note anyone I have gifted a RASS recently, if it has rested a month smoke it!

Tash had her first R&J Tubos #3. Thought it was ho hum. Oh well, onto the RASCC & Trini Reyes for her. LOL:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CS Coffee


Yes please! Oh well, there goes my time at the top of the daily post count thingy, Tony found his fingers again. LMAO. :fencing:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Yes please! Oh well, there goes my time at the top of the daily post count thingy, Tony found his fingers again. LMAO. :fencing:


I missed you too Warren:hug: :fencing: :smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann PC 05
and coffee

Firm draw, FANTASTIC typical Upmann flavor
in a small package....


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos
Boring first 1/2
AWESOME 2nd half

I always have a hard time picking up the subtleties of this smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My friend Jimmy came buy for dinner gifted me a handful of Short Bolivars.
Smoking one right now stupendous three fingers of bourbon life is good!:smoke:


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behikes. Dark earthy and smoking well.


----------



## harley33

Watched the Space Station fly by tonight while enjoying an 08 Monte 2 and a dark rum cocktail. Perfect night, clear and about 70 degrees. Kids go back to school tomorrow and momma should be happy...


----------



## Son Of Thor

After 2 day of not having time for my usual smoke at night, I get to have one tonight.

Trini Reyes :smoke:


----------



## bouncintiga

another monte 4. glad i got another box of these earlier this week :smoke:


----------



## PJD

Magnum 46, from a 10-pack I purchased from a BoTL on another forum. Wonderful, rich, smoky and magnificently flavourful. These are now my special-event smokes (at least for now). This time, the special event was the end of 5 days of rain,the promise of a week of sunshine and the slow rebuilding of my collection. Paired with Glendronach 15 YO Single malt and a couple of squares of dark 65% chocolate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS iced coffee


----------



## mhartnett

RASS. This one was better, but I'm still not jumping to buy a box. Perhaps I've had less-than-ideal examples, but color me unimpressed with the RA line as a whole.


----------



## Cadillac

Went over to a friends house last night. Smoked an '03 ERDM Petit Corona, followed by a RyJ Wide Churchill. Both very good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fonseca something or other still drinking iced coffee


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann corona major tube may09

What a great stick
If you like upmanan, these are a must for an inexpensive
stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Gloria Cubana Jan 08 great cigar read the review.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Sublime EL 08. Intense Montecristo flavors. My favorite EL for the past couple years. In a decade...


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar PC very good but the finish is not as long as I remember.

I think it has to do with me now chew a ton a gum during the day since I am back in school which is something I rarely do during the summer...


----------



## Son Of Thor

I'm smoking my first Boli PC at the moment.

I'd describe it as a creamy piece of Big Red gum.... 

Interesting combination.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Tonight an HDM Epicure #1, nice smoke during the cyber herf.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee orange juice toast and jam. Morning Gents and a beautiful morning it is.:hippie:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CS Coffee orange juice toast and jam. Morning Gents and a beautiful morning it is.:hippie:


You must have way to many Choix Supremes as you seem to be smoking a lot of them lately. Can I inquire as to the box date?

BTW: You didnt bite on my "Giving Tony Sh*t" thread, hmmmm. LOL:bitchslap:


----------



## asmartbull

Juan Lopez May 08
Enjoyable cigar,,, I always have a hard time describing this stick.
I did notice a very sweet twist 1/2 way thru.
I think I prefer the #1,,,maybe because of size...

Party #2 tonight...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> You must have way to many Choix Supremes as you seem to be smoking a lot of them lately. Can I inquire as to the box date?
> 
> BTW: You didnt bite on my "Giving Tony Sh*t" thread, hmmmm. LOL:bitchslap:


TEB OCT 08
Sorry bro today was a very busy day no time too play maybe tomorrowoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti #2 three fingers of Bourbon long day i really need this.


----------



## asmartbull

Party #2
*Awesome*!........Creamy spice
This stick is definitely better since being stored at 60-63 rh

I still think the 898 is a step above


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Epi no. 1 eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just pulled out a Partagas #2 A/T as the Bourbon is still flowing gonna be a long nite.
Anybody wanna play poker me and Commensenseman are trying to get a game going. Texas hold em!


----------



## audio1der

Working on an '06 CoRo to de-stress after putting up some 12' resilient channel in the basement, by myself. Argh:frusty:


----------



## Tarks

Smoked a SCDLH La Punta on the streets of Whistler this afternoon. Nice mild cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Flor Del Cano Preferados nice creamy berry flavors great stick 10 yrs on it.
Actually just deciphered the box code it is from Dec 1998 almost 12 years old.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudo EL 07. Sweet woodsy flavor. 85 degrees by the pool. Yard work is finished. Life is tough.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Montecristo C EL 2003 last night. Pretty good.


----------



## CraigJS

A Party short, 2 slabs of St.Louis cut ribs, a Smoke Vault Smoker, an 84 degree day with low humidity, topped with a cold brew.... Mmmmmm!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti #2 almost 3 years on this bad boy it is Phenomenal.


----------



## LosingSleep

I also had a Monti #2 and now I'm working on a Party short. ...it's a good day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit my 3rd cigar of the day A Partagas Serie P #2 3 fingers of Makers Mark 46 Bourbon life is good!:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

*LGC Med D'or #4, Jul 02*
What a great change of pace cigar
May be the best LCG......
Fruit Spice Cream......
A cigar that requires you pay attention to enjoy
the subtleties....


----------



## niterider56

Sat at my local B&M today playing poker online and watching LLWS and football. Started with a sancho panza molina, then a boli pc and finished with my favorite a parti short. Can't get much better.:whoo:


----------



## mhartnett

Had a delicious Reyes earlier with some very enjoyable Stumptown coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mhartnett said:


> Had a delicious Reyes earlier with some very enjoyable Stumptown coffee.
> 
> View attachment 32682


Nice pic you should post it in the Macro thread.:beerchug:


----------



## mhartnett

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pic you should post it in the Macro thread.:beerchug:


Thanks! Maybe I will...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:beerchug::laser::clap2:


----------



## Mante

mhartnett said:


> Thanks! Maybe I will...


Maybe you DID! LOL :dude::whoo:


----------



## bigslowrock

Boli rc thanks to Warren and tash


----------



## cigar loco

Johnny O short tonight ROTT, should have let this rest some ! :frown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cigar loco said:


> Johnny O short tonight ROTT, should have let this rest some ! :frown:


I disagree smoked many a Johnny -O and fresh is the way to go IMHO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Maybe you DID! LOL :dude::whoo:


You wanna play crocodile Man :smoke::fencing::lever:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You wanna play crocodile Man :smoke::fencing::lever:


Names not Steve, it's Bruce and I'm still alive.:closed_2: LMAO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey Warren where is the giving tony Shite thread i can't find it?opcorn:


----------



## cigar loco

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I disagree smoked many a Johnny -O and fresh is the way to go IMHO!


Maybe ROTT was the wrong term !...I should have said straight from the mail box !!...I'll give them another try in a couple of weeks.:wacko:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cigar loco said:


> Maybe ROTT was the wrong term !...I should have said straight from the mail box !!...I'll give them another try in a couple of weeks.:wacko:


I tell you what i have found forget the lower R/H we store our Cubans at. Johnny -O's IMHO smoke better at a higher R/H same as non Cubans. Around 70% try it let us know what you think works for me!:smoke:


----------



## smelvis

cigar loco said:


> Maybe ROTT was the wrong term !...I should have said straight from the mail box !!...I'll give them another try in a couple of weeks.:wacko:


The one I had from the mail box was not good either, haven't ordered any because of it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> The one I had from the mail box was not good either, haven't ordered any because of it!


For the prices there are many other alternatives. Still and all The VBMF and Ninja Darts are great conversation pieces. You hand someone one of those they can't quite figure out what to say or do with it.


----------



## cigar loco

The one I had before was about the short size but with a pigtail and was a awesome smoke !!... any idea with vitola that was Tony ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cigar loco said:


> The one I had before was about the short size but with a pigtail and was a awesome smoke !!... any idea with vitola that was Tony ?


Sure Johnny calls those Pigtail Shorts.
His list is constantly changing until you e-mail him you never know what he has got. Not like you can count on a constant means to stock what you like.


----------



## cigar loco

Lol. well that name seems fitting, thats for the 411 bro !! :yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No worries mate!


----------



## Mante

To this thread I cant contribute as I smoked an NC but Tash had her first ever Monte, a #5 and loved it. Oh well, there goes half my cigar budget! LMAO. J/K Dear.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> To this thread I cant contribute as I smoked an NC but Tash had her first ever Monte, a #5 and loved it. Oh well, there goes half my cigar budget! LMAO. J/K Dear.


Now there don't be a Ralph Kramdon!

YouTube - Honeymooners Clip

:fencing::lever:opcorn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS iced coffee powerbar.


----------



## harley33

Dip #2...


----------



## cigar loco

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now there don't be a Ralph Kramdon!
> 
> YouTube - Honeymooners Clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the moon Alice !!!


----------



## Chris R

Enjoying a Party PEC right now!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC Preferidos while grilling steaks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3rd cigar of the day finally cooled off. HDM Epicure #2 Arrogant Bastard Ale.:drinking:


----------



## harley33

Sig IV. Great ending to the weekend.


----------



## 96Brigadier

VR Famosos. They just don't do it for me, don't think I'll be buying any more.


----------



## bdw1984

ene 09 BBF... lots of potential


----------



## Son Of Thor

Trini Coloniales


----------



## asmartbull

08 Boli Finos....never let me down
Monte #4....it was a good day


----------



## Son Of Thor

Sig IV

Starting off a little harsh, hopefully it smooths out as I get into it.


----------



## Tarks

I'm sitting on the deck of a house we rented on the Westbank of Kelowna smoking a RA Estupendos. What a friggen cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from a 3 mile run too hot today to do 5.
JLP iced coffee.
Had a BBQ yesterday and was gifted a handful HDM Petite Robusto's 
If it cools down a review later.
For now in the house A/C Blasting.:nod:


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo II , 05...............very nice way to end the day


----------



## harley33

R&J Duke. Good, but need to bring the RH down.


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Sublime. Awesome!


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Carlos Fernandez Sublime. Awesome!


Good to see they are rapidly are coming into their own ...


----------



## cigar loco

Got a 50 cab of 08 PLPC in yesterday, opened to inspect and fired one up, drew and burnt well with some nice flavors, can't wait to try one after they settle some .


----------



## asmartbull

cigar loco said:


> Got a 50 cab of 08 PLPC in yesterday, opened to inspect and fired one up, drew and burnt well with some nice flavors, can't wait to try one after they settle some .


By far one of my favorites PC
A cpl yrs goes a LONG way
Patience will be rewarded...............


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> By far one of my favorites PC
> A cpl yrs goes a LONG way
> Patience will be rewarded...............


Thank goodness there are 50 in a cab because Kym & patience do not play well together. LOL.


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar Royal Corona last night, fine, fine smoke. I had heard that from others here and glad I got some, an hour and twenty minutes of bliss.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM petite robusto yesterday ERDM CS today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JLP after a very rare lunch can't help it hungry today!


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

An HDM Epicure #1 with some Bookers, Bells and my wife for conversation. A great time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bpegler

H. Upmann Magnum 50. I love the Upmann profile and these suckers deliver it in droves.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fonseca with black coffee and toast to damn hot for anything else.:beerchug:


----------



## mhartnett

Had the last of my Upmann PCs this morning. Very nice until the last third, in which its youth showed. But it was from FEB 10, so I guess showing its youth wasn't unexpected. These have all been great, though. Very pleasant surprise. Thanks again, Martin.


----------



## asmartbull

JLP with iced coffee............

Carlos Fernandez DL custom.................Freekin' AMAZING


----------



## eyesack

Damnit, Bull!!!! So YOU'RE the guy who bought out all the JLP's before I could get to 'em... lol!!! J/K 

Smoking a SLR churchill and it is too wet at 65%.  Need to remember to buy 60% beads instead of cigars next time! LOL!

BTW, this tastes promising and maybe the other 2 I have will be ready come winter. I'm getting some cinnamon-tastes that seem like they'll go well with a hot cup of spiced apple cider after a day of shoveling snow.


----------



## asmartbull

eyesack said:


> Damnit, Bull!!!! So YOU'RE the guy who bought out all the JLP's before I could get to 'em... lol!!! J/K
> 
> Smoking a SLR churchill and it is too wet at 65%.  Need to remember to buy 60% beads instead of cigars next time! LOL!


I do have a LOT....arty:arty:arty:arty:

Add some dry KL and drop the RH......

All my cc's are at 60 (combination of 60 RH beads and KL)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ torp finally cooled down some Dogfish head 90 minute IPA. The damn 120 never made it to market.out:


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

Tonight it was a short smoke. A Cohiba Siglo I, that lasted a beautiful 30 minutes, this will be a great wintertime smoke in the garage. Paired it with a Bell's Oberon my summertime go to beer.

Best regards, tony


----------



## cigar loco

I'm about 2/3 thru a Boli Gold Medal, my first from an 09 box, very enjoyable with some nice flavor shifts .:yo:


----------



## harley33

HDM Epicure 1. Better now that things are drying out.


----------



## asmartbull

cigar loco said:


> I'm about 2/3 thru a Boli Gold Medal, my first from an 09 box, very enjoyable with some nice flavor shifts .:yo:


I think that Gold is going to be awesome in a few yrs..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am glad you are enjoying it Bull Man i never cared for them personally.
And i love the whole Bolivar line go figure.
Nite Gents!:beerchug:


----------



## cigar loco

asmartbull said:


> I think that Gold is going to be awesome in a few yrs..


Hope they last that long Bull, I'm just starting to build some stock and my palette is already getting spoiled !!


----------



## bigslowrock

Cohiba maduro thanks to Warren and tash hopefully this stick can purge dealing with my house getting broken into


----------



## asmartbull

cigar loco said:


> Hope they last that long Bull, I'm just starting to build some stock and my palette is already getting spoiled !!


Patience will be rewarded.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ DUKE young but good


----------



## bpegler

PSD Especial EL 2010. Yes I know it's too young even though the tobacco is a couple years old. The first third was magic. I've got a good nose for cigars and the initial puffs reminded me of PSD4s from the mid 90s. Last 2/3rds were less rich but hell it's young. I'll get a couple more boxes at least for the long sleep.
Best Partagas flavor I've tasted in years.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> PSD Especial EL 2010. Yes I know it's too young even though the tobacco is a couple years old. The first third was magic. I've got a good nose for cigars and the initial puffs reminded me of PSD4s from the mid 90s. Last 2/3rds were less rich but hell it's young. I'll get a couple more boxes at least for the long sleep.
> Best Partagas flavor I've tasted in years.


I have been hawking these for a while thanks for the info Bob!


----------



## mhartnett

Lit up an ERDM CS, and man did that thing taste young. I could see potential, but it was harsh and strong with ammonia. After a bit, I had to put it down.

In its place, I picked up a Mag 46 from the box I just received (ABR 09, I think). This thing is unbelievable. It's still young, and there are occasionally hits of harshness, but it's straight Nutella and coffee. Amazing cigar. Very pumped for the rest of this box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mhartnett said:


> Lit up an ERDM CS, and man did that thing taste young. I could see potential, but it was harsh and strong with ammonia. After a bit, I had to put it down.
> 
> In its place, I picked up a Mag 46 from the box I just received (ABR 09, I think). This thing is unbelievable. It's still young, and there are occasionally hits of harshness, but it's straight Nutella and coffee. Amazing cigar. Very pumped for the rest of this box.


Most likely over-humidified that's the harshness and ammonia you experience. Which is also the sign of a young cigar as well. But be it you just got these IMHO they are probably too wet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll Sublime Be-hike whatever.:faint:
Big stick that's real short on flavor.:cheeky:
Lots of smoke smooth draw no-fire a real dud!:spit:


----------



## x man

Upmann super corona from 2001
very relaxed cigar, , the cap was pplugged 
so i chopped it off, well balanced.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad to see your experience was better than mine!:bounce:


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll Sublime Be-hike whatever.:faint:
> Big stick that's real short on flavor.:cheeky:
> Lots of smoke smooth draw no-fire a real dud!:spit:


Smoke another one, i dont hang with a dud, life`s to short.
I am all about flavor, if it dosnt have it i toss it.


----------



## bigslowrock

Sig I


----------



## PJD

Boli RC paired with Dalmore Cigar Malt. Yummmmm!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> Smoke another one, i dont hang with a dud, life`s to short.
> I am all about flavor, if it dosnt have it i toss it.


Your right my brother i decided to light up a Partagas Serie P#2 much better!


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM EE I've really enjoyed it so far. I've liked all the HDM's I've tried so far and after Tony's review of the petit robusto I might have to try them out in the near future as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black


----------



## TrippMc4

Upmann Mag 46. Such a great smoke. Always consistent too which counts for a lot with ccs.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI. 72 and brilliant here in Knoxville. What a wonderful way to unwind!


----------



## aea6574

BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS a very fine smoke during a great day of college football. MSU win, UofM win and Purdue covering the spread.


----------



## smelvis

Partagas Series D the rest of the weekend is gonna be bombs from BOTL and Cuban Cigars.


----------



## Son Of Thor

RASCC draw is a little tight, but this thing is putting off a ton of smoke. This one is pretty fresh, but still pretty good. I can't wait to see how they progress with some age on them.


----------



## eyesack

99 Punch RS12 followed by a fresh off the truck today Boli PC. I actually think I liked the Boli better tonight. :O Maybe it's because I've been waiting a month to get them lol but man, 50 cigars for 185 was a great deal!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LGC Tainos beautiful chilly autumn like morning.


----------



## harley33

Yesterday was a BBF and Siglo IV. Not sure what today will bring... Should be a beautiful low humidity day.


----------



## x man

eyesack said:


> 99 Punch RS12 followed by a fresh off the truck today Boli PC. I actually think I liked the Boli better tonight. :O Maybe it's because I've been waiting a month to get them lol but man, 50 cigars for 185 was a great deal!


Boli pc`s can be the best bargain in the store.
Just see how they smoke in a few yrs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> Boli pc`s can be the best bargain in the store.
> Just see how they smoke in a few yrs.


They only get better with age a fine cigar for little money, one of my favorites!


----------



## Chris R

RASS pretty good for only being MAY 10. I bet by this time next year they will be some great smokes. 

I'll have to try one in a few months to see how they are coming along...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto 06 nice sweet woody 45 minute smoke!​


----------



## mhartnett

VR Unicos this morning. Nice, but still not outstanding.

Thinking about a Mag 46. Torn between knowing I should hold off on them longer and knowing how good that last one was in spite of its recent arrival.


----------



## LosingSleep

Started with a 06 HdM Ep.1 and it was a total dud. Got half way through and it puts me at 1 for 4 with these! Chased it with a Party short.


----------



## bigslowrock

Jo short


----------



## harley33

Duke and then a mag46. Duke was very good.


----------



## Cletus

I enjoyed the eff out of a Party Short on my front porch today. I had just finished a 16 mile mountain bike ride, it was 93*° *outside, and the dog was cold chillin' in the front yard. I had two Tecates while smoking the Short. Good times.

.


----------



## x man

Just finished a 1998 Punch PC.
It tried to unravel on me towards the end
buy i managed to nub it.
I might have one more somewhere.
Not great by my standards but not bad.
I was lookin for the Punch punch flavors from those yrs.
and these other punch sizes dont have it.


----------



## Magnate

Workin on my Bolivar Gold Medal review for that thread I haven't worked on in some time. Can't say Bolivar is my favorite marca...


----------



## mhartnett

Magnate said:


> Workin on my Bolivar Gold Medal review for that thread I haven't worked on in some time. Can't say Bolivar is my favorite marca...


Have you had the PC or the CG yet? The Royal Coronas aren't my favorite, but I've liked the others I've had (haven't tried the Gold Medal). Just saying I think the profiles might be different.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Hoyo Palmas Extra

Enjoying it so far as I was hoping since I've liked all the other HDM's I've tried


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee nice and hot and black its real nippy this morning!


----------



## audio1der

Boli Especiale No2 ('09 German RE) and an '00 HDM Churchill to celebrate the daughter's 1st birthday the other night. Splendid.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All: I hope you are doing great.

Only a short time today so a Monte #5, very tasty short smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## x man

just finished a Opus Magnum O
oops, i better go smoke a CC
sorry guys


----------



## sirxlaughs

1998 Bolivar CE. Still one of my faves.


----------



## harley33

Monte 4 this morning and a Monte 2 tonight.


----------



## LosingSleep

Enjoyed a RASS today and a Party short followed dnner. A great day.


----------



## Wiseguy1982

RyJ Churchill :couch2:


----------



## bigslowrock

RyJ Duke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 last night after desert!
ERDM CS this morning!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Coronas Seniors A/T great cigar for the money.


----------



## Tarks

99 Robaina Clasicos. One word...AWESOME!


----------



## PJD

'08 H. Upmann Sir Winston. Fatastic stick. I wanna box of these beauties. Burn's a little off and the draw a tad tight but the flavors are just superb--and I'm only an inch into it!


----------



## mhartnett

Trinidad Reyes. One of the most consistently delicious cigars I've smoked, and this time was no different. Fantastic coffee cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Flor Del Cano from 98 nice cigar very creamy lots of berry undertones.
Heating up again here in the north east Iced Coffee as well.


----------



## asmartbull

Monte #2 ( Mar 07)
What a great cigar
This box has been flawless


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM petite robusto 06 great cigar wish i had 10 boxes.


----------



## SmoknTaz

A Fonseca Delicias while doing some yard work this afternoon.


----------



## harley33

Started with a Dip #2. It canoed so bad that I had to put it aside. Sparked a FOX PL and it was solid. First Dip that I had an issue with.


----------



## Codename47

Last 2 days : Montecristo Petit Edmundo. One was awful, another great. Will post a review later


----------



## Mante

Smoked so far? None. About to smoke a Monte Edmundo.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HDM petite robusto 06 great cigar wish i had 10 boxes.


Damn..you are loven them lately................
Need to get them on the list..........


----------



## mhartnett

Just finished up a VR Famoso with coffee. Delicious as always.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JLP coffee black toast jam!
Morning gents.:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Damn..you are loven them lately................
> Need to get them on the list..........


Actually that was the last one. But there is a God Jimmy let the cat out of the bag last night. Talking about how its my birthday in a couple of weeks. Couple of bourbons later he drops it. He has 3 boxes left one is coming my way. You gotta love the power of alcohol. Hows that saying go a slip of the lip will sink a ship.:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull

Boli 09 EL Petit Beli......
A young cigar with GREAT promise.
I love this offerring....
Awesome aroma !
Perfect size !
Sweet woods like no other..
If I didn't know better, I would suspect it to be a maduro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am about 1/3 through a Carlos Fernandez Martinez Be- Hike.:bolt:


----------



## asmartbull

April 07 Tainos
A very nice offering....
1/3 way thru, subtle fruit....
Definately need to pay attention to get
everything out of this one.....
Dark coffee brings out some nice flavor


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> April 07 Tainos
> A very nice offering....
> 1/3 way thru, subtle fruit....
> Definately need to pay attention to get
> everything out of this one.....
> Dark coffee brings out some nice flavor


It was getting a little boring
when approacing the 1/2 way mark,,,,
when the citrus cream kicked in. Time to turn
to a light rum....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They can be floral and fruity at times.:washing:


----------



## eyesack

What's a Tainos again?
Think I might smoke my last PCE from last year...


----------



## cigar loco

:ask:


----------



## mhartnett

Trinidad Reyes. Delicious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC from 98 very nice smooth creamy berries. Black coffee toast and jam. Later Gents!


----------



## asmartbull

eyesack said:


> What's a Tainos again?
> Think I might smoke my last PCE from last year...


Sorry
La Gloria Cubana


----------



## bigslowrock

Vr famousos thanks to tash and warren


----------



## harley33

HDM Especial. Excellent... Thanks Tripp.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Carlos Fernandez Martinez this time in the Sublime format. One dimensional but very flavorful.:laser:


----------



## niterider56

Freshie Parti corona especial. Good flavor but need to put down for the next 12 to 18 months.


----------



## cigar loco

Monte Tubo 07 .....lip smackin good !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just got my arse handed to me in poker!
But not before i polished off a Juan Lopez #2 from 07 that was to die for!
What a friggen cigar good nite gents!:dude:


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked an 07 Boli PC, I love these little fuggers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS coffee hot and black power bar.


----------



## havanajohn

Irrelevant.


----------



## Codename47

havanajohn said:


> A final cigar at the shore house... AF Opus X xXx Power Ranger. A nice way to end the vacation.


Good to you but this is not cuban


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Hoyo De Monterrey Churchill - Man am I friggin' chill right now...:bowl:

Why do CC's have that effect on me? Anyone? :hmm:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Smoked an 09 ERdM Lunch Club at the end of the day...I let these sit undisturbed since May and man does it make all of the difference! Great mild cigar, lots of sweet and tangy flavors without being too strong. I found myself wishing it was a Choix Supreme so I could keep on enjoying it by the end.


----------



## havanajohn

Codename47 said:


> Good to you but this is not cuban


You are correct sir. Post corrected!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Churchill after BBQ Louisiana style cold beer life is great!:beerchug:


----------



## cigar loco

Johnny O Robusto Extra, a much better smoke now after a couple of weeks settling ! :thumb:


----------



## mhartnett

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ Churchill after BBQ Louisiana style cold beer life is great!:beerchug:


Wait- the BBQ was Louisiana-style, or the beer?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mhartnett said:


> Wait- the BBQ was Louisiana-style, or the beer?


The BBQ the beer was from California Stone Brewery.:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

Cubana Piramid EL 2008(sp)= poooo

Mah 46,,,, great


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Cubana Piramid EL 2008(sp)= poooo
> 
> Mah 46,,,, great


You mean the Cuaba Bull Man?
If so i am surprised as i found these to be Sublime.
Nice espresso coffee bean flavors spicy aged tobacco.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean the Cuaba Bull Man?
> If so i am surprised as i found these to be Sublime.
> Nice espresso coffee bean flavors spicy aged tobacco.


I like the Cuaba as well and thought it was one of the better ELs over the past few years.

PSD4 now. RyJ Churchill earlier. Just like Tony. Great minds...

Both wonderful.

Cigars that is.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> I like the Cuaba as well and thought it was one of the better ELs over the past few years.
> 
> PSD4 now. RyJ Churchill earlier. Just like Tony. Great minds...
> 
> Both wonderful.
> 
> Cigars that is.


Bob,the problem was the construction, or the way it was aged.
I got them from someone else, rested it for another month,,,,,and it
just exploded, wrapper cracked and it unraveled. Actually, come to think about it, I have the same problem with another stick in the same transaction. Perhaps I can give it 6 months and see how the others do..


----------



## Son Of Thor

Siglo II with a glass of some sort of blended red wine... :hmm:


----------



## Son Of Thor

SCDLH el principe this afternoon


----------



## x man

siglo I from 1994, and this was my last one.


----------



## PJD

Had a mini-herf in my back yard tonight. Smoked my first-ever Trinidad Robusto Extra - one of the very best cigars I've ever had. Paired with Glenmorangie La Santa, Ardbeg Uigeadail and some 70% dark chocolate. Followed up with a Monte 4 and more of the same accompaniments. Shared the wealth with some fine BOTLs and a few novices: Upmann Corona Majors, Monte 4s and a Monte 2 around the group. Wish we did this more than once a year!


----------



## Mante

PJD said:


> Had a mini-herf in my back yard tonight. Smoked my first-ever Trinidad Robusto Extra - one of the very best cigars I've ever had. Paired with Glenmorangie La Santa, Ardbeg Uigeadail and some 70% dark chocolate. Followed up with a Monte 4 and more of the same accompaniments. Shared the wealth with some fine BOTLs and a few novices: Upmann Corona Majors, Monte 4s and a Monte 2 around the group. Wish we did this more than once a year!


Would have been a fine time for sure Peter. You've got me contemplating a Monte #4 myself now. :madgrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS after a big eggs and pancake breakfast im stuffed.


----------



## harley33

Secretos and the Sunday paper.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 2010. Good cigar with lots of wonderful Montecristo richness. Not quite as good as the Partagas EL this year but worth the investment. The Sublime from 08 is my favorite Monte in years this is a close second. Why don't the Monte 2s taste like this anymore?


----------



## mhartnett

PLPC. Began a little slowly, but by the end was quite delicious, and that's saying something, considering my cab is less than 2 years old and just got here a couple days ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 2010. Good cigar with lots of wonderful Montecristo richness. Not quite as good as the Partagas EL this year but worth the investment. The Sublime from 08 is my favorite Monte in years this is a close second. Why don't the Monte 2s taste like this anymore?


I think they call it progress Bob :biglaugh:
Partagas Serie D #2 while watching the Giants kick butt.


----------



## asmartbull

RASS Sep 07
Damn, I love these..........


----------



## harley33

My first CoRo, thanks Tripp. Definitely different than the Siglo IV/VI I have. Is it me or am I missing something?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> My first CoRo, thanks Tripp. Definitely different than the Siglo IV/VI I have. Is it me or am I missing something?


No they are supposed to be different. You are smoking the classic line. The Siglo line offers different nuances. Thanks to Bull Man i had my first CoRo a couple of weeks back!:tea:


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> My first CoRo, thanks Tripp. Definitely different than the Siglo IV/VI I have. Is it me or am I missing something?


Jeff
You can definitely tell the difference between the classics and siglo.
I enjoy them both, I really enjoy the size of the IV.....wish the classic came in one...

Also
CoRo's young are good, but with 4-5 yrs are just AMAZING,,,,,,,
I think the Siglo I,II,III, and IV are better than the CoRO young

Sorry for the ramblings.......rum


----------



## Son Of Thor

Bolivar PC


----------



## bouncintiga

mhartnett said:


> View attachment 32832
> 
> 
> PLPC. Began a little slowly, but by the end was quite delicious, and that's saying something, considering my cab is less than 2 years old and just got here a couple days ago.


glad you liked them. I have a 2 year old cab too but I just haven't been wow'ed like some of the glowing reviews have been. to be fair i smoked one with only 2 weeks rest so hopefully they get better.


----------



## mhartnett

bouncintiga said:


> glad you liked them. I have a 2 year old cab too but I just haven't been wow'ed like some of the glowing reviews have been. to be fair i smoked one with only 2 weeks rest so hopefully they get better.


I think my expectations were fairly low going in, as I've heard that they need at least 3 years. I've only had one previously, and I'm not sure how much age it had on it, but it was pretty spectacular. This one wasn't anywhere near that level, but there were hints of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee eggs and ham.


----------



## thebayratt

Punch Churchill


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Petit Corona 05
Darkroast coffee

An awesome inexpensive stick
Note to self: Stock up for the Winter, Party shorts will get redundant
by Feb....


----------



## mhartnett

asmartbull said:


> Upmann Petit Corona 05
> Darkroast coffee
> 
> An awesome inexpensive stick
> Note to self: Stock up for the Winter, Party shorts will get redundant
> by Feb....


Glad to hear someone else likes these. They're good fresh, too. The three I had were FEB 10 and delicious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monticristo #2 07 box code Arrogant Bastard Ale nice combo.


----------



## Jenady

I just finished my first Pat Short. I liked it, a lot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice nubber


----------



## harley33

A Trini Robo, thanks Tripp. I think that I have a vitamin N buzz...


----------



## bouncintiga

a PLPC from 08, much better than the last one i had a couple weeks ago telling me they're progressing nicely.


----------



## niterider56

Smoked a Partagas Corona Especial from 2010 for breakfast. Smoked a Ramon Allones Small Club Corona from 08 after dinner.


----------



## asmartbull

bouncintiga said:


> a PLPC from 08, much better than the last one i had a couple weeks ago telling me they're progressing nicely.


your patience will be rewarded...


----------



## Codename47

Cohiba Siglo IV and Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro. Siglo 4 was revived after 3 months spent at ~30-40% RH so it tasted and smelled like old cabinet. Killed the cigar after 1/3  RYJ was good as always :thumb:


----------



## mhartnett

Boli PC. So far, so delicious.


----------



## asmartbull

Monte #4, Nov 08
I am having such GREAT luck with these
I wonder why I buy #2's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late start smoking today much to do.
A LFDC from 98 with a Starbucks coffee and muffin.:smoke:


----------



## niterider56

Smoked a Monte 4 on the way to work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM 06 Damn this seegar is sweet!


----------



## harley33

Siglo IV.... Piss Poor Planning on my part. Only 5 left. I should have another cab in the cooler...


----------



## Frinkiac7

ERdM Lunch Club. These are really good short smokes after having let them sit. I really should rein in the smoking though...only have a few left and the size was discontinued a year ago...no more where those came from!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Coronas senior A/T after a totally unexpected crazy morning. Just settling down for the first cigar of the day.:brick:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto 06 box code stupendous!


----------



## asmartbull

Juan Lopez #2
Good, but not blowing my sox off...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JLP coffee black power bar!


----------



## asmartbull

PLPC May 07
Boy what a differane 6 months make
Earth of a Upmann
with
Butter of a Trin Reye


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Duke very nice and very young!


----------



## Son Of Thor

RYJ Short Churchill, pretty fresh from the truck two days ago but quite tasty so far.


----------



## asmartbull

upmann coronas major

I am really likin these lately.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a late start first cigar of the day at 130 in the afternoon.
LFDC from 98 like the rest smooth creamy berries spice. 
Later Gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 after taco's and a Maharajah IPA.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Tarks

Spent the afternoon eherfing with some friends. I had a Party Short, SCDLH El Morro, Hoyo Epi 1 and a Monte Edmundo.


----------



## karmaz00

had a bolivar corona jr, with tarks, and a VR famosos later after dinner


----------



## Scott W.

a nice Partagas Mille Fleur from Sept '07, the month and year of my son's birth. I smoked one last night for his 3rd birthday. Very nice.


----------



## harley33

SLR Series A. Young, but pretty good.


----------



## asmartbull

VR Unicos, Thank you Jim
Very nice
Just moved to the top of the
"NEED" List


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A RASS from 08 What a great cigar!
Thanks so much Warren and Tash!:beerchug:


----------



## LosingSleep

2/3s of the way into a Boli RC. (thank you Fidel)


----------



## cigar loco

A Party PCE-10, smoked it to est. a base line, seems I'm in for a long wait on these ! :frown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cigar loco said:


> A Party PCE-10, smoked it to est. a base line, seems I'm in for a long wait on these ! :frown:


Not really check them every 6 months or so they come around rather quickly!


----------



## Slow Burn

Just finished the last of my 5'er of Monte No 3's. Still young but ever so delicious. May have to get a box of them and let them sit and age for a year or two if I can have the restraint to do that. I have become such a cc whore. Haven't opened my NC humi for over 2 months now. :biggrin1:


----------



## jeepthing

Half way through a Jose L Piedra First one. Nice Thanks Bro


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar PC. Apr 09. I am going to have to get a cab of these soon...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Petite Coronation Feb 07 Thanks Warren and Tash!


----------



## VoteKinky06

Punch Corona Oct '98, halfway through and loving it..


----------



## LosingSleep

Just toasted the foot of an RASS and looking forword to a quiet 90mins.


----------



## bouncintiga

a cuaba divinos and a cohiba sig 4. great day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba BE-HIKE 52 Thanks Warren and Tash!


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar RC, pleasurable early evening smoke while chatting with my wife.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Wiseguy1982

A Cohiba Sublime Edicion Limitada 2004 that turned out to be a knock off...

See here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/276276-have-i-been-taken-sucka.html


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM petit robusto, I was hoping for it to be just a shorter version of the #2 which it was in some aspects but didn't get that creamy taste out of it. It was a lot more woodsy than the #2's that I've had.


----------



## LosingSleep

Son Of Thor said:


> HDM petit robusto, I was hoping for it to be just a shorter version of the #2 which it was in some aspects but didn't get that creamy taste out of it. It was a lot more woodsy than the #2's that I've had.


That's what I get out of the Ep.1s. Ep.2s are in my next order for sure.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Sir Winston
This cigar just moved onto the
"Must Have" list......
Just awesome, Thanks Jim


----------



## mhartnett

asmartbull said:


> Upmann Sir Winston
> This cigar just moved onto the
> "Must Have" list......
> Just awesome, Thanks Jim


Oh nooo. I've heard great things about these, and I've recently become completely enamored of the Upmann marca. Going to need to pick some of these up...

Speaking of Upmanns:


----------



## zeavran1

Smoking my first ever Cohiba. Tastes delicious. Sadly I'm on the last third. Great experience.


----------



## bouncintiga

trini reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Upmann Sir Winston
> This cigar just moved onto the
> "Must Have" list......
> Just awesome, Thanks Jim


I told ya Bull Man the Sir Winston's are great!
Nothing like the Monarchs, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While waiting for the cable guy and talking to Bull Man decided to.
Smoke a Cohiba Corona's Esp 08 gifted to me by Warren and Tash Thanks Guys. After not smoking yesterday i am really enjoying it. Review later sorry but the pics will be with my camera phone.hoto:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

couldn't wait.........cracked open my new box RASS and sucked one down for an after lunch dessert!


----------



## sirxlaughs

05 PSD4.... it's mellowed out quite a bit


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto 06 splendid Later Gents!:gossip:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HDM Petite Robusto 06 splendid Later Gents!:gossip:


*Your diverse inventory ceases to amaze. :shock:
Hope you enjoyed......:mrgreen:*


----------



## smokinpeace

HdM #2. It was my first and no regrets. Gonna have to get me some more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mag 46 Thanks Warren and Tash!


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal El Principe, Jun 08
Love these

Behike 54
A carnival going on in my mouth.....
with an undertone of espy........


----------



## niterider56

On vacation in Costa Rica right now so everyday I have been able to smoke as many as I like. Today I had a Trini funedore from 98, a Toabado custom rolled from 08 and a Parti short from 06. Life is great.:mrgreen:


----------



## cigar loco

Boli Coronas Jr 08, my baseline from a box thats been settling a couple of weeks,
while it smoked well I found it rather one dimensional with some chocolate nuisances, hopefully more time will bring out some additional flavors.


----------



## bouncintiga

a PLPC and then a party short, wow now i understand. glad i got the 50cab. cheers!


----------



## Son Of Thor

cigar loco said:


> Boli Coronas Jr 08, my baseline from a box thats been settling a couple of weeks,
> while it smoked well I found it rather one dimensional with some chocolate nuisances, hopefully more time will bring out some additional flavors.


Kym, how would you compare them to the petit coronas? I was looking at the coronas jr and was ready to order some until the price changed on me over night. So I'll probably hold off for now, but was curious how they were. I didn't find much for reviews that were recent.


----------



## Son Of Thor

ERDM choix supreme, I was curious about them and then I saw Tony have quite a few of them in the morning with his coffee. So I pulled the trigger on them and I'm glad I did, it was a nice mild flavorful smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black toast and Marmalade.
Good pick up Thor glad you like them:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull

what the hell
May o9 erdm cs

Like most say
"nice morning cigar"
goes well with coffee


----------



## cigar loco

Son Of Thor said:


> Kym, how would you compare them to the petit coronas? I was looking at the coronas jr and was ready to order some until the price changed on me over night. So I'll probably hold off for now, but was curious how they were. I didn't find much for reviews that were recent.


Sorry Corey, the one PC that I've had was to long ago to make a comparison, I did find the JR to be a deceit smoke and am hoping it will gain some complexity after some more rest . :yo:


----------



## Son Of Thor

cigar loco said:


> Sorry Corey, the one PC that I've had was to long ago to make a comparison, I did find the JR to be a deceit smoke and am hoping it will gain some complexity after some more rest . :yo:


No problem, thanks for the reply on them.


----------



## harley33

08 monte 2. slight draw/smoke issues, but still pretty good.


----------



## ruralhipster

RyJ Millefleur on the drive to the golf course. A BBF from hole 4 to 12. Best day in quite some time.


----------



## Son Of Thor

RASCC


----------



## VoteKinky06

'07 PLPC, tastes like **** compared to the others i've had from the same cab, my taste buds must be off this morning


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC 98 egg whites toast coffee black.
Later Gents!


----------



## bouncintiga

VoteKinky06 said:


> '07 PLPC, tastes like **** compared to the others i've had from the same cab, my taste buds must be off this morning


funny you say that, I've been having taste inconsistencies with my cab too. The first one was crap (but it was literally ROTT so it gets a free pass), the 2nd was much better but could still use some age and I could see why people liked em, and then the last one i had was just crap. only time and more smoking will tell.


----------



## asmartbull

bouncintiga said:


> funny you say that, I've been having taste inconsistencies with my cab too. The first one was crap (but it was literally ROTT so it gets a free pass), the 2nd was much better but could still use some age and I could see why people liked em, and then the last one i had was just crap. only time and more smoking will tell.


If they are 08's,,,,,,many 08's are going thru a sick period now...


----------



## bouncintiga

asmartbull said:


> If they are 08's,,,,,,many 08's are going thru a sick period now...


you called it! hmm gonna have to search for a nice prize when I send you your box lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> If they are 08's,,,,,,many 08's are going thru a sick period now...


I never understood what many refer to as the sick period. That long after the production of a cigar. As i have never experienced it that far along. Sick period to me is one of two things. First over humidified cigars by vendors that can't be smoked that need to rest. Cigars that are not smoked within a couple of months of production that need to rest for a year. Nothing from 08 -07 is in any kind of sick period IMHO. They have past their prime for one reason or another and are now going to sleep never to return. Once cigars shut down 2-3 years down the line i have never seen them re-wake and turn into something fantastic. Just my 2 cents


----------



## asmartbull

Thanks to Cigar Geeks
I tried to post link, (User error)
*Cigar Aging*

*Contributed by Cigar Geeks member emind56*

I make no claims as to the originality of the information contained in this article. Anything I know about cigars and their behavior I have learned from those more experienced and wiser than myself, and from a little personal experience that I have picked up along the way. Cigars as they age pass through four distinct phases of development. These are in order; the sick period, first maturation, second maturation, and final maturation. For this article we will examine each in turn.***

The sick period, is a period in a cigars life which happens when the cigar is newly rolled. You can identify sick cigars as they will have a very ammoniac smell to them. This ammonia is the by product of the beginning stages of fermentation. How long the sick period lasts is determined by many causes, the rate of fermentation, packaging of the cigars, storage conditions, and lastly the tobacco itself. One thing is for sure, cigars in the sick period should not be smoked as it is definitely a waste of a good cigar. Timing the end of the sick period is more art than science, and it is hard to lay down any time frame. Generally, though the sick period seems to last from one year to as much as five years for stronger cigars. After coming out of the sick period a cigar enters into its period of first maturation, which we will examine next.

As cigars mature, the bitter tastes associated with the nicotine subside and this allows the rich flavors within the tobacco to become more apparent to the smoker. The time of first maturity is a time in the life of a cigar when many of the flavor producing oils are present and the nicotine has broken down to levels generally expectable to most people's palates. The exact time which first maturity occurs is different with each cigar, and also dependent upon the individual preferences of each collector. However some general guidelines can be illustrated. For milder cigars around 2-4 years would be a safe expectation. For medium bodied smokes 5-7 years seems to be a good rule of thumb. Cigars which are very full-bodied take the longest time to loose their bitter tannic flavors, and as a result can be expected not to reach first maturation until they are 7-10 years old.

Second maturation is the result of further fermentation in the tobacco, as more and more of the tannin and nicotine are broken down into simpler elements. Tannin is broken down into simpler molecules called phenol molecules, these are the molecules which when burned, thereby being mixed with oxygen, produce the aromas, and flavors associated with a fine cigar. This stage of maturation may not occur in a cigar for 15-25 years, and with milder cigars may never occur at all. By this time, almost all tannin should be gone, revealing a wonderful bouquet of aromas that were not even noticeable at the first stage of maturation.

Final Maturation, occurs, at its earliest, at around 20 years and continues for the rest of the cigars life. To smoke a cigar that has been properly aged at around 25-30 years of age, is to know how good a cigar can be. In my experience, smoking these cigars can best be described as transcendent. The flavors and aromas tasted on the palate and in the nose, are unlike any tobacco flavors, and ought to be experienced by every collector.

***The terms first maturation, second maturation, and final maturation were first used, as far as I know, by Min Ron Nee in his book An Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for the article Bull Man! I found it rather amusing personally. If i had to wait that long to smoke anything. I would have to find another hobby to keep me busy. Something that would give me as much pleasure as a cigar. I have tried sports cars and women. None hold a candle to a great cigar IMHO.:smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for the article Bull Man! I found it rather amusing personally. If i had to wait that long to smoke anything. I would have to find another hobby to keep me busy. Something that would give me as much pleasure as a cigar. I have tried sports cars and women. None hold a candle to a great cigar IMHO.:smoke2:


At least the cigar gets better with age.....(don't tell my wife I said that) :smoke2:


----------



## Codename47

Will be smoking Cohiba Robusto in a short time :hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> At least the cigar gets better with age.....(don't tell my wife I said that) :smoke2:


:tape::rofl::car:


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I never understood what many refer to as the sick period. That long after the production of a cigar. As i have never experienced it that far along. Sick period to me is one of two things. First over humidified cigars by vendors that can't be smoked that need to rest. Cigars that are not smoked within a couple of months of production that need to rest for a year. Nothing from 08 -07 is in any kind of sick period IMHO. They have past their prime for one reason or another and are now going to sleep never to return. Once cigars shut down 2-3 years down the line i have never seen them re-wake and turn into something fantastic. Just my 2 cents


I'm sure you have you heard of the theory that cigars go through sick periods over time due to continuous fermentation of the cigars. I thought the theory was a little off due to the fact that if it's continuous, shouldn't the ammonia or "bad flavors" keep going until after it's "done". so what exactly causes it to happen in time periods if it's supposed to be continuous?..

But I've just heard from other BOTL's that it does happen and they let the cigars rest until they get better. Personally I haven't been smoking long enough for this to happen. I do have a box of VR famosos that tasted decent when I first got them, then a while later tasted like crap (heavily ammoniated), but I haven't gone back to it since (been about 2 months now). which reminds me I should probably try one to see where it's at. Take care Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> I'm sure you have you heard of the theory that cigars go through sick periods over time due to continuous fermentation of the cigars. I thought the theory was a little off due to the fact that if it's continuous, shouldn't the ammonia or "bad flavors" keep going until after it's "done". so what exactly causes it to happen in time periods if it's supposed to be continuous?..
> 
> But I've just heard from other BOTL's that it does happen and they let the cigars rest until they get better. Personally I haven't been smoking long enough for this to happen. I do have a box of VR famosos that tasted decent when I first got them, then a while later tasted like crap (heavily ammoniated), but I haven't gone back to it since (been about 2 months now). which reminds me I should probably try one to see where it's at. Take care Tony!


As i said earlier i have seen it happen in new stock they sometimes need a year or more. But never on 2-3 year old stock. This going in and out of sick period to me is about as realistic as flying saucers. I am sure they /it exists to some degree.I mean why would anybody make something like that up. But i have never seen it/them.:car:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I'll probably be dead by the time mine have reached the third level and some one else is going to be enjoying my cigars.

I better just go smoke another green SLR A and only dream about about them reaching full maturity!

I've seen pictures....some do exist! (talking flying saucers) *


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo II, Nov 05
Dark coffer
Awesome smoke,,,,not going thru a sick period


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LGC Tainos 08 paired with a MAHARAJAH IPA.
Actually its a good pairing as they both have citrus fruity profiles.
Sort of like desert without the cake.hwell:


----------



## Frinkiac7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> LGC Tainos 08 paired with a MAHARAJAH IPA.
> Actually its a good pairing as they both have citrus fruity profiles.
> Sort of like desert without the cake.hwell:


Good call on the Tainos, I've always been curious about them, but see a lot of reviews where people say it's almost "too light." Do you get that feeling/how would you compare the flavor profile to an HdM or Choix Supreme?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Frinkiac7 said:


> Good call on the Tainos, I've always been curious about them, but see a lot of reviews where people say it's almost "too light." Do you get that feeling/how would you compare the flavor profile to an HdM or Choix Supreme?


Not lighter but a lot more Floral fruity citrus tasting.


----------



## phager

In honor of my ability to finally post here, and my new sig graphic, A Cohiba Siglo II. I got this in a bomb from Jesse, and my what a delicious smoke, spicy with a little nuttiness at the half way point.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

phager said:


> In honor of my ability to finally post here, and my new sig graphic, A Cohiba Siglo II. I got this in a bomb from Jesse, and my what a delicious smoke, spicy with a little nuttiness at the half way point.


I gots to know did it have the Twang:heh:
Welcome to the darkside my brother!


----------



## Son Of Thor

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## phager

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gots to know did it have the Twang:heh:
> Welcome to the darkside my brother!


It definitely had a spiciness that I haven't found in the NCs I've smoked. This being the first Cohiba I've had, it seemed to be much more pronounced then the other CCs I've had (RASCC, Bolivar, JLP).

This has definitely moved towards the top of my list for box purchase when finances allow!

And much thanks for the welcome to the dark side! What can I say, I've always had a taste for contraband :rotfl::smoke2:


----------



## harley33

Mag 50. Very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

phager said:


> It definitely had a spiciness that I haven't found in the NCs I've smoked. This being the first Cohiba I've had, it seemed to be much more pronounced then the other CCs I've had (RASCC, Bolivar, JLP).
> 
> This has definitely moved towards the top of my list for box purchase when finances allow!
> 
> And much thanks for the welcome to the dark side! What can I say, I've always had a taste for contraband :rotfl::smoke2:


Your Welcome!
Glad to have you aboard misery loves company hold on to your wallet.:smoke2:


----------



## bouncintiga

in honor of phager, i had a sig 2 also. damn tastey smokes


----------



## cigar loco

HU Coronas Minor 08, oh yeah !!...finally the taste I've been looking for !!


----------



## tpharkman

RASS--I recently started down this slope and everything I have is young but this smoke gave me some brief glimpses of what an aged CC has the potential to deliver. I will seal the box and wait until next year to try another one.


----------



## Codename47

Revived(spent whole winter season(6 months) in a dry humidor) 03 Cohiba Siglo IV. Cigar was average, however, it should have been fantastic if kept properly


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Rass from 08 after spending the day cutting down a tree in front of my house with my two friends Skip and Dean. Really sad about it the tree was over 100 years old. But was overcome by disease and an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## cigar loco

Monte #3 07, my first from the hairy box I posted about, ( I never have minded a little hair ) it smoked well and taste great !


----------



## KraZieMaN55

yum yum... an 05 BBF sitting outside in a sunny day in SF.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party PCE, nice little smoke. I'm not regretting picking up the two boxes I got when they were on sale. They are pretty fresh (MAR 10) but not bad.


----------



## niterider56

Boli pc from 05 while watching the volcano smoke too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Espy..............Perhaps the best CC 4 me....


----------



## Son Of Thor

Hoyo Palmas while grilling up some ribs.... mmmmmm for both of them


----------



## LosingSleep

Monte 2 and I'm wondering if I should even try the 4s. I mean, do they get any better?


----------



## harley33

Monte 4 with the Sunday paper this morning and a Mag 46 just now.


----------



## Chris R

ENE 10 bolivar PC. Second out of this box still need more time to get where my APR 09s are at but the construction on these seems to be better and they have darker wrappers.


----------



## Rodeo

Three, count em' THREE Dip 4's from an 08 box today. Man these are good!


----------



## mhartnett

06 Boli CE. Good, but I need to be more patient and let these rest before I smoke more of them. Burn issues, etc.


----------



## bouncintiga

'nother party short.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party PCE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Corona's seniors A/T.
These are great for the money


----------



## asmartbull

Monte #4, May 08,,,,what a great stick for the $$$$$


----------



## mvorbrodt

Monit #2. and it sucked bad.


----------



## Rodeo

mvorbrodt said:


> Monit #2. and it sucked bad.


I feel your pain brother, gave up on these myself. When I want a Pyramide, I have a great box of Dip #2 and two boxes of BBF. Both consistent and both are great cigars. Screw trying to find a good Monte 2


----------



## EricF

Wow I can finally post here!!!

I had a RASS yesterday tailgating before the Jets kicked ass in FL & had a PSD 4 on the way home today!

Yeah for me!:mod:


----------



## mhartnett

EricF said:


> Wow I can finally post here!!!
> 
> I had a RASS yesterday tailgating before the Jets kicked ass in FL & had a PSD 4 on the way home today!
> 
> Yeah for me!:mod:


How were they?


----------



## mhartnett

Had a Trini Reyes today. Really want to try the Robusto T and Fundadores, but keep putting off more Trinidads for other desires.


----------



## bouncintiga

a PSD4. needs more rest but lots of tasty potential


----------



## cigar loco

Johnny-O short !


----------



## niterider56

A Parti 898 from 98 and PSD4 from 09.


----------



## harley33

Siglo IV and I nubbed it. My favorite CC.


----------



## bouncintiga

a monte 4 as I watched the phillies clinch the NL east, this will be a memorable smoke


----------



## asmartbull

niterider56 said:


> A Parti 898 from 98 and PSD4 from 09.


How is that 98 ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS coffee black eggs whites and toast.:hungry:
Just placed an order for these they are on 3 box special at a great price.:rockon:


----------



## niterider56

Just finished a Por Larranga Robusto Asia Pacifico that was gifted to me by a friend. Very good smoke, wish I had another.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad to hear those are finally coming around!


----------



## Rodeo

Trini Reyes and yet another Dip 4. Both among my current favs


----------



## niterider56

ERDM Lonsdale from 97.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 Arrogant Bastard Ale!
Good pairing IMHO!:rockon:


----------



## asmartbull

RASS
Started rather spicy ????
which is unusual,,,,,,
Ended with awesome barnyard smokey cream


----------



## Son Of Thor

Boli RC


----------



## TrippMc4

Just finished a Monti 4. I must have gotten a bad box. This was my fourth or fifth from the box and none have been great. This was the best so far, but this is a late 08 box that has 4-5 months rest and all have been harsh about half way through which was never the case with my others...


----------



## niterider56

Finished off the evening with a Boli Gold Medal


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC from 98 iced coffee.


----------



## asmartbull

WOW
Upmann Connie 1, May 08
With jet lag before going in the freezer.
This is an awesome stick
Better than the 46 IMO
Will do a review in a few days


----------



## commonsenseman

My first Party Short.


----------



## Hoplophile

Just finished a RASS this afternoon... nice.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Jenady

I just got a shipment of Trinidad Robusto T's. They looked so good I had to violate my rule and smoke one right away. For a mild cigar it has amazing flavors. Now I have to let them rest a while and try again.


----------



## LosingSleep

Two days of rain meant two days without a stogie. Today is beautiful and I'm going with my favorite. Boli RC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> WOW
> Upmann Connie 1, May 08
> With jet lag before going in the freezer.
> This is an awesome stick
> Better than the 46 IMO
> Will do a review in a few days


I hate to say it Bull Man!

*BUT I TOLD YA SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tape2:hone::biggrin1:*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Torp nice creamy elegant buttery flavor!:humble:


----------



## tpharkman

SCdlH Principe...Just rcvd them yesterday. Except for the fact that it was rolled last week (few months ago), way overhumidified, and suffering from significant jet lag it definitely let me know that I made the right decision when I ordered two boxes instead of one.


----------



## harley33

BBF from a couple of years ago. I think it was my second or third box of CCs that I had purchased. Outstanding. There might be 1 or 2 left underneath the pile, too bad, they are great. I have a cab from a month ago, but they are going to sleep until next spring...

I was thinking while I enjoyed this cigar on the deck tonight, that this winter I will try to burn through my non CCs that I purchased while I was new to the hobby and make room for more of the cigars that I have to come to love.


----------



## bouncintiga

An RASS. tasty but i'm not sure i see the hype.


----------



## tpharkman

I said that after my first RASS but I smoked it way too overhumidified. Tried it again a little less humidified and while it didn't sing me Amazing Grace I did start to see the potential for this cigar to become an above average and fine cigar.


----------



## Son Of Thor

ERDM CS this morning with coffee.


----------



## mhartnett

Had a PLPC this afternoon. Still young, very spicy initially, then a bit of caramel, but not a ton yet. It was shockingly strong, though. Gave me the shakes.


----------



## niterider56

A Sancho Panza Molina after breakfast and then a Parti short after lunch.


----------



## Mante

Just needed a little smoke to chill out. Monte #5 FTW. Oh yeah, that did it nicely.:woohoo:

Dont post here much but since there are a few comments being made about irrelevant posts I thought I should type something supposedly worthwhile. LMAO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Iced Coffee Power Bar!:brick:
Pouring rain in the northeast had to smoke under the awning!:rant:


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo PC
A rainy day....
Coffee.....

Very creamy, woodsy, smoke
A perfect mid morning cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo PC
> A rainy day....
> Coffee.....
> 
> Very creamy, woodsy, smoke
> A perfect mid morning cigar


Hey Bull Man what's a Hoyo PC?:dunno::hmm:opcorn:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Bull Man what's a Hoyo PC?:dunno::hmm:opcorn:


 I stand corrected......

Hoyo Corona, May 08

I often forget about these....but very nice with coffee, on a really crappy day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I stand corrected......
> 
> Hoyo Corona, May 08
> 
> I often forget about these....but very nice with coffee, on a really crappy day


Thanks for the clarification Bull Man.:smoke:


----------



## bouncintiga

tpharkman said:


> I said that after my first RASS but I smoked it way too overhumidified. Tried it again a little less humidified and while it didn't sing me Amazing Grace I did start to see the potential for this cigar to become an above average and fine cigar.


i've lowered the humidity on my coolidor since it was previously closer to 67-68 and still i was like...it's good but i think the hype killed it for me with the expectations. it is a cheap smoke for its size though and it is tastey. i liked it more towards the end when the power started coming through.


----------



## DustinFuente

Haven't smoked it yet but thinking about a Montecristo #4


----------



## Jenady

Cohiba Secretos 03/08


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06 the rain has let up trying to finish before it starts back up.:wink:


----------



## aea6574

BBF for a beautiful two hours in 72 degree weather in Michigan. 

Great smoke, great day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

SLR series A 10/08. Enjoyed it and they are getting better.


----------



## Son Of Thor

My 2nd Cohiba Secretos, another disappointment... Guess I'll leave them alone for quite awhile now....


----------



## bouncintiga

monte 4 mmmm tasty


----------



## Frinkiac7

Juan Lopez No. 1 from 2010. Still really young, needs more time. Not a bad cigar but under-developed. Corona gorda is my favorite size, though, so I had to pick these up a few weeks ago when they were on sale!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> My 2nd Cohiba Secretos, another disappointment... Guess I'll leave them alone for quite awhile now....


After the let down I decided I better have another smoke tonight, so I finished the night off with a Trini Reyes. I really enjoyed this one, my first one was so so, but I think that was due to smoking it too soon after arrival.


----------



## Mante

PLPC....... Meh. out:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC 98 coffee toast jam!


----------



## asmartbull

LGC Tainos Apr 07,,,,,very nice with coffee


----------



## Tarks

Last night I enjoyed a 08 Cohiba Esplendido, Bolivar Simones and a 98 Partagas Tres Petit Coronas. A nice night by the fire.


----------



## Rodeo

Just lighting up one of my beloved 05 CoRos


----------



## Son Of Thor

ERDM CS with morning coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> ERDM CS with morning coffee


Did ya take advantage of the sale?


----------



## Son Of Thor

I didn't actually, the vendor I got them from before has a lower price per box on them actually. I'm hoping that vendor will get the cabs of them in soon and I'll probably pick one of those up.


----------



## Son Of Thor

I haven't gotten a full day off in awhile I feel like, so I've been enjoying my day out on the back deck still. I decided to smoke an SCDLH El principe next. Yum, even better than the first few I had after a little more rest in the huni.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MOntie #2 07 rain finally let up.
This seegar is fantastic!
I even did the Dickman cut in honor of DaFiddla!


----------



## Johnny Rock

'07 Esplendido, about a third into it. Very nice!! TGIF Happy Hour :ss


----------



## Jenady

'03 RyJ Coronas and '04 Cabanas Preciosas Both were exceptional smokes. Thank you Stephen, Rodeo.


----------



## Tarks

08 Cohiba Sig IV. Not ready yet. Needs at least another year.


----------



## niterider56

Last night of vacation in Costa Rica, smoked a Partagas Connaisseur #1 from 1996. Still very flavorful, with lots of leather and cocoa and a mellow spiciness.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Finished the nigth off with a RASCC


----------



## eyesack

9 year-old Punch RS 11... The man who I bought my 99 RS12's from threw one of these in as a bonus. Thank god I didn't buy a box of RS11's and get one RS12! It wasn't terrible in any way shape or form, but boy do I love the 12's much more!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Morning gents my usual ERDM coffee black in the back yard sun shinning chilly. Great day to be alive! Have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P#2 08 i gotta say these are really something special.
After raking leaves and cleaning up after the storm . A nice reward indeed after a fresh mozzarella and tomato lunch!


----------



## Cletus

Just nubbed a Party Short. More details here -> Life is Good

.


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo III, 07
I don't know why these are not talked about more.....
Awesome cigar


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Short Churchill. One of my favorite robustos...


----------



## Hoplophile

Cohiba Robusto today after lunch.

Cheers,
G


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3rd cigar of the day Carlos Fernandez Martinez Be-Hike Gotta say these are very nice after a short sick period. Salty nutty and spicy like a RASS on steroids.


----------



## cigar loco

07 Boli RC thanks to Warren & Tash !


----------



## Son Of Thor

Sig II


----------



## Cadillac

asmartbull said:


> Siglo III, 07
> I don't know why these are not talked about more.....
> Awesome cigar


Agreed. The III's are very good size as well. Another outstanding smoke rarely mentioned is the V's. That's OK, more for us!

Anyways, enjoyed an HdeM Epi#1 & a PCE last night with a great Port. Both were excellent.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS what else lol!


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CS what else lol!


:jaw: J/k

Now you have me wanting one...:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> :jaw: J/k
> 
> Now you have me wanting one...:yo:


I know the feeling i love em great early morning smoke with coffee. Try em at night after desert as well. As long as it wasn't a heavy meal.:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 to celebrate a big JETS win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JETS JETS JETS


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Royal Corona. I've been smoking more robustos lately. Dark and a hint of black cherries. The Cubans know how to make a robusto. I smoked a bunch of CoRos on vacation.

Life is good!


----------



## PJD

Boli PC today, Upmann Mag. 46 last night. Looks like it'll be too rainy to partake the next few days, though.


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Robusto T
It was a fine afternoon


----------



## Mante

Son Of Thor said:


> :jaw: J/k
> 
> Now you have me wanting one...:yo:


You cant have one, Tony owns the world's stock of them! :boink::lol:


----------



## bouncintiga

a trini reyes


----------



## TrippMc4

Trini Coloniales. Tasty...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS egg whites toast jam.
Chilly day here gonna rain next 3 days.
Later Gents!:car:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Cohiba Robusto this morning on my way to work.

Cohiba Siglo VI, HdM EE, H.Upmann Mag 46 this weekend.


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Des Dieux, 99
These were good when stored at 65%rh
Much Better at 60% rh
Mild to med with
a friuitness I seldom pick up


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06 after dinner.


----------



## Tredegar

Rafael Gonzalez Panatela Extra while changing the headlight on my Buick.


----------



## mhartnett

Had a delicious Boli CE from '06 today. The 5 I bought all seem to have tight draws, but the flavors are there. Chocolate cake and earth.


----------



## bouncintiga

party short, yum!


----------



## eyesack

I think I smoked an Original Cuban... (thanks Shuckins!) and then I followed it up with a Party Mille Fleur. LOVE to retrohale these!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow i am starting to feel like Bill Murray in that move where every day is the same as the last. :brick::loco::attention:

ERDM CS!


----------



## mhartnett

Just got an absolutely gorgeous box of Upmann PCs in the mail. MOA FEB 10. Super young, but I'm telling you: Jump on these bad boys now. I'm enjoying my first from this box, and third overall from early 2010, and Upmann is on a tear. Licorice, cream, cinnamon spice. Delicious.


----------



## Rodeo

Beautiful wrappers


----------



## bouncintiga

a scdlh el principe, inspired by the cc spice thread. getting some light hints of pepper but it's not overpowering. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Chris R

'10 RASCC

Note to self, get more of these for winter....


----------



## Son Of Thor

Trini Coloniales OCT 09... Yum


----------



## Frinkiac7

Broke my "let em sit" rule and had another '10 Party PCE...WAY better than the first out of the box and definitely on tap to smoke more of. Screw aging them, at this rate!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Frinkiac7 said:


> Broke my "let em sit" rule and had another '10 Party PCE...WAY better than the first out of the box and definitely on tap to smoke more of. Screw aging them, at this rate!


I'm really liking these myself. I picked up two boxes on my last order when they were on sale. I was really glad I did after the few I've had so far. :biggrin1:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Son Of Thor said:


> I'm really liking these myself. I picked up two boxes on my last order when they were on sale. I was really glad I did after the few I've had so far. :biggrin1:


Yeah the price was definitely right on these, tonight's smoke had me wishing I had picked up an extra box!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Erdm cs coffee black!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Connie 1, , 08
Quickly becoming one of my favorite cigars.
This one gets BOLDER with a cpl yrs on it ....
Flavors I don't get in any other CC....
Try one if you have the opportunity.

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am trying one right now thanks to you my brother!
Great cigar thanks Much!hone:


----------



## bouncintiga

i keep hearing about these connie 1's. I might have to order some next


----------



## Rodeo

A surprisingly mild, but tasty, RASS


----------



## Jenady

'07 Monte #3. Very enjoyable. Thanks to Rodeo.


----------



## mvorbrodt

RASS on the way to work.


----------



## bouncintiga

a monte petit edmundo for an almost perfect game by roy halladay :first:

the cigar is real good too


----------



## Frinkiac7

Another Party PCE, good as the last one, bad burn though but I just corrected.
Pulled up a chair on the lawn outside school, read before class and puffed away. Blew extra smoke downwind toward who turned up their nose.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC 98 coffee toast jam, Morning gents!:wave:


----------



## asmartbull

Monte 4 with coffee
a little tight, but nothing the draw tool can't fix


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd cigar of the day H Upmann Corona's Major .
Nice sweet spice Twangy acidic and meaty great smoke Thanks Bull Man!:wave:


----------



## dirletra

well a year ago i bought my first CCs (cohiba siglo II), this morning i woke up early knowing it would be the first time for me to officially taste one. it was a good day to celebrtate... i got accepted into my 'safety' colleges, today will be the last day i see my 5 month old nephew (he goin to japan for 2 months with my sister-in-law), and i'm officially NOT a father at the age of 21, also with cold weather coming, this would be a perfect opp to smoke. haha. i have to say this smoke was incredible and is the first cigar ive nubbed in months!! i want to chain smoke them all but i'm too cheap too


----------



## ROB968323

Cohiba Siglo VI...very disappointing!!


----------



## tdkimer

A buddy of mine brought back a box of Quinteros from his trip to Arruba and gifted them to me as a thank you for all the cigars I've supplied him with over the years. He's one of those friends that practically has his own shelf in my humi.

I have to say, while not the most refined CC, not too shabby at all. Definately had it's good moments, yet got harsh towards the end.


----------



## harley33

Dip #2 from '00 I think. Very nice.


----------



## Chris R

Enjoying a bolivar RC right now. TEB May 08. This is my 3rd one and this one is a hell of alot better than the others now they they have had a few months to settle. I cannot wait to see what these are like in May 11.


----------



## niterider56

Smoked a Monte 4 on the way home from work. the first third made me think I might need to let them rest longer but from then on it was a very good smoke.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny-O shagfoot short I believe it is called


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black.


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CS Coffee black.


No Jam today? You were getting pretty predictable there for awhile. :tease:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CS Coffee black.


Shocking.....:biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> No Jam today? You were getting pretty predictable there for awhile. :tease:





asmartbull said:


> Shocking.....:biggrin:


Sorry Fella's the older we get the more set in our ways and simplified life becomes.:cowboyic9:


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Petit Robusto, thanks for Tony
Very nice with a cup of coffee...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo Petit Robusto, thanks for Tony
> Very nice with a cup of coffee...


Glad you liked it Your Welcome!:nod:


----------



## Son Of Thor

ERDM CS with coffee and cream for me


----------



## The Waco Kid

My very first visit to the dark side! Partagas Serie D #4. Very nice! It was young but I couldn't wait any longer. I picked out a chocolate flavor, so had a couple of Hershey's kisses during the smoke - great stuff.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hot Indian summer day, 82 degrees. Cold nights killed all the bugs, and half the leaves are down, but it's still great to sit out in the yard and puff in peace.

PLPC, coffee with cream!

Gonna grill for dinner and probably look for a Partagas to finish the night...


----------



## Son Of Thor

Well tried to have a HDM petit robusto, but the draw was so tight so I tried the draw tool on it. All that did was split the whole cigar down the side. Time to find something else now instead I guess...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> ERDM CS with coffee and cream for me


I have corrupted you sir!:first::biggrin1::doh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I also had a HDM PR from 06 splendid cigar!:biggrin1:

I also just finished a Monte #2 from 07 that burned and tasted just like The Monte Sublime El. I really don't care for the Sublime so needless to say the cigar was less than i was hoping for.:doh:


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have corrupted you sir!:first::biggrin1::doh:


You sure have and I don't think its a bad thing... :biggrin1:


----------



## Hoplophile

Punch punch... first one of these I have ever smoked, it was a one of a few assorted singles I picked out with my last order... seems kind of so-so.

Cheers,
G


----------



## harley33

HDM Epi 1. Much better after a couple of months in the humi. The wrappers appeared to turn a darker shade of brown. Maybe it was the dark rum... Either way, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up a Siglo IV. We set a record high today for temp, so its still pretty warm out. I figured I should probably smoke something a little bigger tonight to enjoy the warm weather.


----------



## Schumi5

Had a Boli PC tonight. Just a wonderful little cigar. Traditionally Bolis haven't been too prominant in my humi but definitely going to explore this marca a little further!


----------



## SeanL

What a coincidence, I just finished up a Bolivar Petit Corona too. I just received a box and had to try one. Pretty good for being fresh (produced this year) and ROTT, but then again, I don't think it was in the mail for more than 18 hours which wouldn't have been too much time away from a climate controlled (presumably) environment. It was a lovely smoke and will only get better!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Corona's Senior A/T Coffee black Power bar.


----------



## Schumi5

SeanL said:


> What a coincidence, I just finished up a Bolivar Petit Corona too. I just received a box and had to try one. Pretty good for being fresh (produced this year) and ROTT, but then again, I don't think it was in the mail for more than 18 hours which wouldn't have been too much time away from a climate controlled (presumably) environment. It was a lovely smoke and will only get better!


They will certainly only get better. The one I had was from a box stamped Nov 08. With almost a couple of years on it, they are smoking superbly!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great day here in the northeast RYJ Torp Psd #2 life is good


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just finished up a RASCC


----------



## asmartbull

Monte 1, thanks to Tony
What an awesome stick,,,,,simply amazing with coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad you liked it Bull Man very different profile than the rest of the Monte line.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

Rasc... Yummm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can't believe it i am a junkie 4th cigar of the day Carlos Fernandez Martinez Be-Hike! Spicy MOFO!


----------



## bpegler

RASS. Spicy goodness.


----------



## cigar loco

An old Party PCE (yellow cello), rock hard, tight draw but smokable, consistent mild nutty flavor throughout.


----------



## niterider56

Spent the day at my local B&M watching football. Started with a Dip #2 then had a Monte 4 and ended it with a RASCC. Wonderful day.


----------



## bigslowrock

Punch punch 07


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI after a beautiful Michigan State victory with a fine bourbon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JLP coffee black gonna be smoking lots of these today as i will be working outside around the house.:bolt:


----------



## cigar loco

RyJ Mille Fleurs, abr 10 last night, very mild sweet flavors, great draw and burn, I assume this is what is meant by a floral bouquet as I was informed by my cigar Sensei that is want the name implies .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another 2 JLP while working outside around the house first one was plugged tossed it but the 2nd was quite good for what they are.:car:


----------



## mvorbrodt

JUST finished Triniday Reyes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a Partagas Pres thank you Bull Man!:thumb:
Great Partagas flavors paired with an Arrogant Bastard ale!:rapture:


----------



## bouncintiga

a delicious trini coloniales, should've gotten more when they were on sale, oh well.


----------



## socapots

bolivar. 
tasty


----------



## bouncintiga

a monte 4 during the phillies sweep, perfect pairing


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos...07
For the life of me, I can't understand why
these are not discussed more....


----------



## Rodeo

The Famoso is a wonderful cigar Al ... I have a box of DIC 09 that I'm trying to keep my hands off!

Yesterday was a "4" day, 2 Dip 4s and Sig IV. Today, just finished a Partagas Short.

I can't recommend the Dip 4 enough, it's been discontinued so better get em' while you can.


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> The Famoso is a wonderful cigar Al ... I have a box of DIC 09 that I'm trying to keep my hands off!
> 
> Yesterday was a "4" day, 2 Dip 4s and Sig IV. Today, just finished a Partagas Short.
> 
> I can't recommend the Dip 4 enough, it's been discontinued so better get em' while you can.


 got a cpl boxes 08 #4's,:tape2:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Actually it was yesterday

A Bolivar Panetella from somewhere between 80's - 90's Discontinued.
and a
RASS (don't know the year, but it wasn't bad)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished a RYJ Duke what a great cigar!:wave:


----------



## SeanL

I smoked my first Ramon Allones Specially Selected today. Very nice!


----------



## Cletus

Currently enjoying a RASCC with a _Tecate con limón_. Beautiful fall afternoon. No complaints.

(Well, one complaint: The RASCC was a little plugged but I was able to work it out.)

.


----------



## kutzy33

I had a Bolivair Corona Junior with a cup of Serreno.


----------



## Blackham

[No message]


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Corona Seniors A/T Coffee black.
That's a great pic by the way Blackham!


----------



## mhartnett

Agreed. Great picture. Still haven't tried any Diplos. I really need to remedy that.


----------



## asmartbull

Mag 46.......


----------



## Frinkiac7

PLPC, kept going out on me so it ended up a little charred from relights...started out great, though!


----------



## mhartnett

I had a PLPC today, too. The draw was super tight the whole way through, and it suffered as a result.


----------



## Chris R

VR Famaso DEC 09. 
Good not great,
Going to lay them down for a few more months before I revisit.


----------



## Frinkiac7

mhartnett said:


> I had a PLPC today, too. The draw was super tight the whole way through, and it suffered as a result.


I actually dry-boxed mine beforehand to open it up, as the previous one I had was a little tight. Would have thought it would have solved any cigar-going-out issues, too, but hey...

Great cigars, though. I wish the Por Larranaga line wasn't so small these days.


----------



## TrippMc4

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme


----------



## bouncintiga

tastey sig 2 yum!


----------



## eyesack

JLP Crema that's been sitting on my desk for... 2 months.
Honestly, I can't say that I can tell a difference between these dried sticks than regular ones. One side is burning a bit faster than the other, but the taste is still good, and certainly better than when I first bought them.


----------



## mhartnett

Frinkiac7 said:


> Great cigars, though. I wish the Por Larranaga line wasn't so small these days.


Agreed. I want to try the Montecarlos, too.


----------



## Mante

A Cohiba Siglo 1 (MAR 08 ). First smoke in two weeks due to being Ill and man that was the best Siglo 1 I've ever smoked! LOL. :beerchug:


----------



## bouncintiga

Tashaz said:


> A Cohiba Siglo 1 (MAR 08 ). First smoke in two weeks due to being Ill and man that was the best Siglo 1 I've ever smoked! LOL. :beerchug:


I hear ya, I think i may have a throat infection and may need to stop smoking for a while


----------



## asmartbull

bouncintiga said:


> I hear ya, I think i may have a throat infection and may need to stop smoking for a while


My wife tried that excuse one.....I didn't fall for it...:whoo:


----------



## ruralhipster

Montecristo Petit Tubo. A gift from a co-worker. Thought it was a "poor man's Monty 4" far less refined, a descent smoke but I can't say I would go out of my way to buy it. The best part is now I have a tube to haul a short corona single.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JLP coffee.


----------



## asmartbull

09 diplo 4,,,,sadly I thought I had 08's....
Great construction, good flavor...


----------



## Frinkiac7

PLPC with coffee after a massive, coronary-inducing breakfast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06
:dude::clap2::frusty::whoo::beerchug:arty::bowl:


----------



## EricF

RASS & a MAG 46 :dude::dude:

Today was a good day!


----------



## constant tilt

About a inch into my first PSD4... pretty killer so far. Second ISOM ever!!


----------



## Mante

Monte #4. Thats two smokes in two days after 2 weeks hiatus. Loving it! A break is always good for the palate, makes you appreciate them more methinks. :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Egg whites and Ham coffee black ERDM CS Later gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black LPLPC EMA SEP 08 just got these bad boy's in. Put em in the deep freeze took one out. First 1/3 uneventful tight draw bad burn to wet. 2 1/3 starting to open up honey and spice are the maim impressions. Won't try another for at least a month when they stabilize.


----------



## audio1der

Enjoyed the hell out of a Sig1 after lunch today. Justthe thing to de-stress afetr dealing with building facilities people about office moves for the whoel department.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann PC Nov 05
I am lovin' these....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Coronas seniors T/A


----------



## Frinkiac7

Party PCE...still young and pretty one-dimensional, but a nice balance of spice with a creamy texture. Good after dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC nice sweet spicy loads of TWANG!opcorn:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Trini Reyes DEC 09


----------



## niterider56

Played golf today smoked a Fonseca delicias, Opus DC, Monte 4 and a RASCC.


----------



## asmartbull

niterider56 said:


> Played golf today smoked a Fonseca delicias, Opus DC, Monte 4 and a RASCC.


That's quite a bit for mini golf.....:rotfl:


----------



## Codename47

niterider56 said:


> Played golf today smoked a Fonseca delicias, Opus DC, Monte 4 and a RASCC.


How much do you smoke a day?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its a beautiful day in the northeast Sunny dry no wind. I am clipping the head off a Sir Winston gifted to me. Thanks Bull Man!


----------



## Rodeo

very enjoyable monte 3 with coffee


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI. Great smoke on a perfect day. On the general cigar discussion board there's a thread asking about the difference between these and the dreaded red dots. I couldn't bring myself to post. 

This one is smoking well.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Monte 2
Boy, I got lucky with this box.
Everyone has been fantastic.
What a nice offerring especially with coffee on a cool
Fall day...


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Cohiba Siglo VI. Great smoke on a perfect day. On the general cigar discussion board there's a thread asking about the difference between these and the dreaded red dots. I couldn't bring myself to post.
> 
> This one is smoking well.


It's best not to rub it in
besides, they wouldn't understant.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Cohiba Siglo VI. Great smoke on a perfect day. On the general cigar discussion board there's a thread asking about the difference between these and the dreaded red dots. I couldn't bring myself to post.
> 
> This one is smoking well.


Bull Man is right Bob for some ignorance is truly bliss.
2nd cigar of the day Carlos Fernandez Martinez Be- Hike.
Best to smoke these big cigars before winter sets in.
These have come a long way, but nothings gonna beat that Sir Winston.
Absolutely fabulous thanks again Bull Man!:wave:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bull Man is right Bob for some ignorance is truly bliss.
> 2nd cigar of the day Carlos Fernandez Martinez Be- Hike.
> Best to smoke these big cigars before winter sets in.
> These have come a long way, but nothings gonna beat that Sir Winston.
> Absolutely fabulous thanks again Bull Man!:wave:


Aint them fantastic....:madgrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Aint them fantastic....:madgrin:


Them sure is :bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2: For ya my brother!


----------



## bouncintiga

had a PSD4 last night while at the stoudts beer festival. perfect compliment to awesome beer and food.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC Coffee Egg Whites and Ham, Damn this cigar is Twangy!:smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos
08

I am lovin' these.......
Gutta get a lot more......


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Reyes, oct 08
I love the earth buttery profile,
but I think my coffee over powered it.
My taste buds got all screwed up.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow i am 2 for 2 today a Partagas Serie P #2 Twang Twang Twang!


----------



## Chris R

JLP creama.


----------



## harley33

Siglo IV and a SLR to celebrate my first day back to work after a week off. Work sucked, cigars were great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee black!


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDMCS Coffee black!


can't you see we're talking, white!

i hope you've seen zach and mirri make a *****..


----------



## asmartbull

Party PCE......coffee,,,,nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd cigar of the day a Punch Churchill gifted to me by Alan AKA Bull Man. Sweet Stupendous Spectacular the 3 S's. Thank You very much Bull Man!:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::car:


----------



## TrippMc4

PSD4 after the Phillies loss. Would have been something nicer if they had pulled out a win! Still a very good cigar.


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike. Not terribly complex but full and powerful.


----------



## EricF

My first Party Short. Young but tasty!


----------



## niterider56

Parti short on the way to work


----------



## mhartnett

Boli PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC Eggs whites and Ham Coffee light and sweet. I gotta say coffee light and sweet was a great compliment to this fine cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> can't you see we're talking, white!
> 
> i hope you've seen zach and mirri make a *****..


Just for you my brother check today's post!:tease::nod::lolat:


----------



## asmartbull

Having a religous experience with
an 04 Boli Fino thanks to my buddy Steve...

Every time I get something from him, it cost me money...


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just for you my brother check today's post!:tease::nod::lolat:


I am jealous. Haven't enjoyed a cigar in almost a week no thanks to this cold. almost there...must persevere.

that's not to say i haven't smoked one though...just haven't enjoyed it LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee Egg Whites and ham!:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

06 diplo #4, thanks to steve
This cigar is soooooooooo, much better with yrs on it


----------



## bouncintiga

finally enjoyed a party short after having this annoying throat infection/cold thing. I dry boxed it and left it there for a while accidentally cuz of the cold but it smoked just fine and actually much better than when stored in the humi.


----------



## Rodeo

asmartbull said:


> 06 diplo #4, thanks to steve
> This cigar is soooooooooo, much better with yrs on it


I'm afraid I burned through and gave away pretty much my entire box of 06's, thinking I had another box ... but it turned out that the second box from that order was an 08, with the beautiful dark wrappers. Not sure how I missed that :hmm:

So I tried one of the 08s, and my verdict is ... they will be great with time, likely better than the 06, but they need more time.

No more Dip 4's for me for a while


----------



## Rodeo

Oh yea, had a really nice Sig IV this morning, so it's all good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06 what a great cigar!:beerchug:


----------



## bouncintiga

dry boxed trini reyes...no draw problems like every other one i've had...but the flavors were meh, might let these sit a while.


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDMCS Coffee Egg Whites and ham!:beerchug:


Breakfast of Champions!! :clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte #4 power-bar coffee black!


----------



## asmartbull

upmann corona major.....

I am lovin this cigar...............

a great everyday stick......:dude:


----------



## aea6574

Rodeo said:


> Oh yea, had a really nice Sig IV this morning, so it's all good


I had one of these tonight, 90 minutes of pleasure out by the fire chatting with the wife having a Bell's Two Hearted ale.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ TORP 08 these are really coming around TWANG TWANG TWANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::beerchug::dude:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party PCE


----------



## eyesack

JLP Crema!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Son Of Thor said:


> Party PCE


Same here, although NOT from the box o' mold!
Smoked it with a cigar holder, great experience. Smoking through the holder and not having any lip taste, not wetting the head of the cigar, and only tasting the smoke, I say these are damn good smokes!

Creamy texture, strong woodsy taste with spicy undertones.


----------



## Mante

Me: Vegas Robaina Famosos (Still too young but starting to come around) Tash: Monte #5 which she has enjoyed everytime she has smoked one, this time included.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte #4 again great with coffee~:cowboyic9:


----------



## cigar loco

Cohiba Siglo IV my first from a 09 cab, oh my what a great smoke, burn and draw spot on,
smooth mouthwatering flavors from start to finish, it will be hard to leave these to rest for long !


----------



## bigslowrock

PSD4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Arrogant Bastard Ale nice paring IMHO!:cowboyic9:


----------



## harley33

VR unicos '08... first unicos, not the last...


----------



## Cletus

Absolutely great fall day with temps in the low 60s. Enjoyed the f*$! out of a young Monte #5. Can't wait till the box gets a little more age.

.


----------



## PJD

Nov. 09 Boli Belicoso Fino, which I think was stored a little too moist (received from another BOTL this morning). Can't wait to see what the remaining five of these are like with another year on them, resting at 60-65%.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Had one of my Dip no. 5, pretty fresh of the truck but it was pretty good. Put off a ton of smoke, had some good flavors and I nubbed it. Can't wait to see how they are after a little more time to settle.


----------



## Frinkiac7

09 ERDM Lunch Club, only two left after this one, sad to see them go. Sweet citrus flavors throughout...damn good small cigar. Shame this was discontinued!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee and a pancake breakfast yum!:smoke:


----------



## harley33

Party MF


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Sublime EL 08. Talking about it on another thread made me want one. Perfect day for a big smoke 70 degrees occasional puffy clouds. Velvet clouds of caramel and that distinct Montecristo flavor coming from this beast of a stick. Reading Neil Gaiman's American Gods by my pool. A perfect afternoon my friends.


----------



## niterider56

a plpc with a cup of coffee.


----------



## harley33

A Party kind of day. Beautiful day in central Ohio. Party Lucy.


----------



## Hoplophile

Just finished an Upmann #2, NOV09. First one I've smoked out of a recent box purchase, and I was surprised by how good it was. I think these are going to become very, very good.

Cheers,
G


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D#4 after a long day of wrenching cars and fixing houses!


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC after watching my 16 yo make a few trips around the block on a 78 Honda 750 that we got going for him. Good times.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TrippMc4

Upmann mag 48 LE 2009. I am in love with these. I see they get mixed reviews, but every one I have had has been great.


----------



## jaypulay

Boli Corona Jr. - had in the humi for only a couple of weeks and haven't been able to resist the little glory sticks!


----------



## bouncintiga

a romeo short churchill and a PLPC. the PLPC's are starting to come around which is real nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black


Here I was thinking "ERDM CS" as usual and you caught me out! LMAO ound::cheeky:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I needed something with some kick to it one of those mornings!:high5:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I needed something with some kick to it one of those mornings!:high5:


Yep we all have those. :high5:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

well.....Yesterday:

00 Veg Soanes (or something like that)
Monti #4
Sig II
_______ I don't remember
98 Tres Petite Corona

It was a good day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Gloria Cubana Tainos 08 Sweet acidic very twangy real long pepper finish nice surprise.:smoke2:


----------



## VoteKinky06

bouncintiga said:


> a romeo short churchill and a PLPC. the PLPC's are starting to come around which is real nice


What year are those PLPC's


----------



## PJD

Monte-2 that originally had a little green fuzz around the head and neck. Wiped down very thoroughly, enjoyed immensely. Not dead yet so musta been OK :-D


----------



## bouncintiga

VoteKinky06 said:


> What year are those PLPC's


from 08. It may have just been that one stick though. I'm smoking another one now to confirm and it's not tasting as good as yesterday hmm...


----------



## Frinkiac7

I have an 08 cab of PLPC that just came to me in early Sept...at first they were off but needed some time to acclimatize, now they are smoking better but still need more time. Not at all bad right now, but they have yet to really come into their own IMO. I had one blah, a couple okay but lacking, and one that was amazing. Still, 08s are showing plenty of promise!


----------



## VoteKinky06

bouncintiga said:


> from 08. It may have just been that one stick though. I'm smoking another one now to confirm and it's not tasting as good as yesterday hmm...


Yeah, I smoked a few out of my '08 cab and got consistently poor results, try again in a few months:neutral:


----------



## bouncintiga

I think dry boxing would help immensely for the 08 plpc's. I pulled it right out of the humi tonight and the one from yesterday was a little dryer.


----------



## Mante

A mini herf. Me: An 08 RASS, Tash : Cohiba Siglo I, Scott Vivo : 08 RASS. The RASS were fairly one dimensional but they are in a little shock from the humi tetris. I'll try another in a month after they settle down as they were smoking great a few weeks ago.


----------



## asmartbull

bouncintiga said:


> I think dry boxing would help immensely for the 08 plpc's. I pulled it right out of the humi tonight and the one from yesterday was a little dryer.


This Summer I dropped my rh in cc coolers to 60,,and life has been good.
As far as the plpc,,,,,my 07's are making my day. my 08's are well on the way. It is true, these can be disappointing if
you are not patient..


----------



## bouncintiga

asmartbull said:


> This Summer I dropped my rh in cc coolers to 60,,and life has been good.
> As far as the plpc,,,,,my 07's are making my day. my 08's are well on the way. It is true, these can be disappointing if
> you are not patient..


yea, I put in 60RH beads a couple months ago but my RH is still holding steady at 65 (the RH of the previous beads I had). I'm guessing between very wet new stock going in and the extra moisture from being stored at 65RH for so long, my RH wont drop to 60 until december when the dry air will really help suck some of it out. patience it is I suppose.


----------



## LosingSleep

Working on a RASS. Boy, these have really made a push to the top of my favorites. Even with about 6 months rest, they wow me every time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Partagas serie D#2 both nice smokes great day 70 outside wo hoo!


----------



## PJD

Another stellar Mag. 46 from Nov. 09. What I'd really love to do is compare a relatively-recent Mag 46 with one from 05 or so (that's been properly stored) to see just where my recent purchases are heading - if I can stand letting them mellow that long!


----------



## asmartbull

You can buy 'em with several yrs on them.....


----------



## bouncintiga

09 diplo 4. some age will do wonders but right now it's only a decent smoke.


----------



## TrippMc4

Trinidad Reyes. Love those little guys!


----------



## Frinkiac7

HdM Palmas Extra, ABR 10. Young and delicious. About a year since I first cracked open a box of these, and five months since I last smoked a Palmas Extra. Hello old friend, you never let me down, even when ridiculously young. Shiny wrapper, nice natural box press. Good draw through a holder. Sweet, sugary tobacco flavor, great crisp smoke texture. Three more boxes of these wasn't enough...is it wrong for me to put this little gem up there with my favorites? Sweet, simple, and delivers. Did I mention that sweet, sweet, sugar taste? 

THIS little "cheap" stick is a great example of why Cubans are unbeatable...the richness of flavor in so little and so young a stick, the sheer enjoyment. This is so much more than tobacco. I never got that from any NC, yet here it is in a run-of-the-mill "second run" Cuban. Palmas Extra, always a special place in my heart as my first box purchase...my first Cuban love!


----------



## Jordan303

Played a round of golf today and enjoyed a JLP PC followed by a Quientero National. The first half of the Quintero was just ok but the second half was great. These may replace my JLP's.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Frinkiac7 said:


> HdM Palmas Extra, ABR 10. Young and delicious. About a year since I first cracked open a box of these, and five months since I last smoked a Palmas Extra. Hello old friend, you never let me down, even when ridiculously young. Shiny wrapper, nice natural box press. Good draw through a holder. Sweet, sugary tobacco flavor, great crisp smoke texture. Three more boxes of these wasn't enough...is it wrong for me to put this little gem up there with my favorites? Sweet, simple, and delivers. Did I mention that sweet, sweet, sugar taste?
> 
> THIS little "cheap" stick is a great example of why Cubans are unbeatable...the richness of flavor in so little and so young a stick, the sheer enjoyment. This is so much more than tobacco. I never got that from any NC, yet here it is in a run-of-the-mill "second run" Cuban. Palmas Extra, always a special place in my heart as my first box purchase...my first Cuban love!


I really enjoy these myself, only had a few out of my box so far. I've been meaning to pick up another box or two when I see them on sale.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just had my first Upmann tonight, a Mag 48. I really liked it, lots of chocolate flavor. I look forward to seeing how these are after a little more time in the humi, they are still pretty fresh of the truck.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Son Of Thor said:


> I really enjoy these myself, only had a few out of my box so far. I've been meaning to pick up another box or two when I see them on sale.


Yeah, they have got to be some of the best Cuban bang for your buck out there. Amazing little stick...I should add "when on," as a lot of people seem to have problems with a tight draw. Seems like it does well as a cigar that can be "sipped" instead of puffed on hard, anyway.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a PLRPC drinking coffee watching the hood of my Corvette turn cloudy. Yesterday was such a beautiful day i decided to take all the stone chips out of the hood. Nasty little buggers the buy product of those 175 MPH spirits on open stretches of road. Anyways it got humid overnight so the clear sucks the moisture out of the air. Shame as i layed it down perfect looked like a mirror. Now i get to do it all over again unless i get lucky and can buff it out:cheeky: 50-50 chance.:spit::decision:


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking a PLRPC drinking coffee watching the hood of my Corvette turn cloudy. Yesterday was such a beautiful day i decided to take all the stone chips out of the hood. Nasty little buggers the buy product of those 175 MPH spirits on open stretches of road. Anyways it got humid overnight so the clear sucks the moisture out of the air. Shame as i layed it down perfect looked like a mirror. Now i get to do it all over again unless i get lucky and can buff it out:cheeky: 50-50 chance.:spit::decision:


aw that sucks man. I always check the weather report before I decide to do any hardcore detailing. and I make sure it's real nice for at least a couple days too LOL. these days though. my car is my daily driver so I've been real lazy as far as cleaning it goes. plus now it's football season and sundays are when I detail.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> aw that sucks man. I always check the weather report before I decide to do any hardcore detailing. and I make sure it's real nice for at least a couple days too LOL. these days though. my car is my daily driver so I've been real lazy as far as cleaning it goes. plus now it's football season and sundays are when I detail.


I just put the dehumidifier in the garage and hit a couple of spots with a hair dryer old bodyman's trick. Cleared right up so i figure come tomorrow i can just compound it out.:high5:


----------



## bigswol2

Had an RS12 on the way in to work. Punch got it right on these!


----------



## asmartbull

RyJ EL 07

I am really not a fan of this marca,,,but
this is a very enjoyable smoke...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Esplendidos 2005 Thanks Bull Man!:high5:


----------



## harley33

My first Party Short. Should have listened to you guys a long time ago. Great little smoke for the money.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short corn flakes coffee black
:yo:


----------



## asmartbull

RASS, 07
simply amazing....
A great offerring with a cpl yrs on it...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Party Short while chatting with Bull Man. Powerful little sucker my lips are numb!

600 for you Bull Man

:biggrin:


----------



## PJD

First Siglo IV from the recent sale. Really nice to start and in the middle but harsh the last 2" or so. Couldn't nub it. I don't think I'll touch another one until next year. For cigars in that size range, I find the Mag. 46 to be a tastier stick with only a few weeks in the humidor after delivery.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Duke Arrogant Bastard Ale. 
After a day of wet sanding and polishing my hood came out great.:car:


----------



## mhartnett

Mag 46 this afternoon. Good, but not as good as the others from this box. Had a soft spot, which seemed to cause some draw problems.


----------



## harley33

Party Short.... addicted....


----------



## Son Of Thor

Upmann PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC egg whites and ham!


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos, May 08
I LOVE these guys.........
A must have....imo


----------



## harley33

Party short again.... I will mix it up tonight though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another RYJ Duke after carving pumpkins with the kids, we even made pumpkin pies and roasted the pumpkin seeds.:couch2:


----------



## harley33

Mag 48....


----------



## aea6574

Not a lot of time this afternoon. Did get a Montecristo #5 in and it was a fine short smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez be=hike while playing poker at the Friday night game.


----------



## Son Of Thor

SLR Regios


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC frosted flakes coffee black morning gents!


----------



## Johnny Rock

With a tear in my eye, I fired up my last '06 Cohiba Siglo III. What an awesome year for this stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Duke nice gar lotta coffee Cinnamon mocha undertones.


----------



## CraigJS

RyJ Short Churchill at the casino... Yummmmie!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Duke. Tony made me want one! Big beefy smoke. I think the Escudo from 07 is smoking better however.


----------



## asmartbull

El Principe from 08.
These are really coming into their own
Tight draw that opened nicely


----------



## harley33

Peer pressure... R&J Duke.


----------



## TrippMc4

Upmann Mag 46 and a RASS. Good day.


----------



## asmartbull

Johnny Rock said:


> With a tear in my eye, I fired up my last '06 Cohiba Siglo III. What an awesome year for this stick.


That sir, is avoidable.....


----------



## bouncintiga

cohiba sig 2. perfect draw, copious smoke damn tasty


----------



## harley33

Mag 48 and Party short to close out the weekend.

Back to work..... Uh....


----------



## Son Of Thor

RASCC


----------



## niterider56

SLR A from 01.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC frost overnight to cold for anything else lol!:spider:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra, outside with a light breeze and some sun. Straight woodsy out of this one, none of the sweetness I like so much. I attribute it to the wind blowing a bit all the time, gets in your face and harder to enjoy and pick out flavors. Don't really like smoking outside, at least not when there's any kind of breeze or other distraction!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another RYJ Duke one box down one to go!:hungry:


----------



## thebayratt

H Upman Coronas Major I got from a Smelvis bomb. (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274981-i-smarted-off-got-hit-hard-3.html#post2954539)
He said they are atleast 2yrs old.
Thanks Dave!!


----------



## avo_addict

Monte Grand Edmundo EL 2010, a good smoke, but need more time


----------



## harley33

a monte 2 from 08. just what I needed after a day from the dumper.


----------



## Tredegar

10 H Upmann PC. An absolute joy to smoke.


----------



## bouncintiga

monte 4 slightly plugged. hate when that happens


----------



## niterider56

Monte 4 on the way home from work.


----------



## Rodeo

Just finished a fantastic SLR Regios from 08


----------



## Frinkiac7

ERDM Lunch Club...damn good, sour and twangy!


----------



## jaypulay

Monte #5, over too quick though...


----------



## Mutombo

Gotta smoke something special to celebrate the Giants World Series victory! Maybe I'll finally smoke one of the Monte #2's I bought a few months ago!


----------



## eyesack

Bolivar Gigantes and now I'm about halfway through a Monte Especial 2!


----------



## ruralhipster

A Flor de Cano Selecto, still not sure if I like them or not. Might make it into the budget rotation if the next one is slightly less bitter in the last third.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS coffee black!:car:


----------



## Bunker

Saint Luis Rey Cabinet I received as a gift for the drive in today, lit up as I was leaving my polling place.
Tasted great but smoke was a little thin. 
It was a nice slow smoke and lasted all the way to the office, but I kept thinking about how many better NC's I would rather be smoking. (I know, sacrilege :bolt


----------



## asmartbull

Bunker said:


> Saint Luis Rey Cabinet I received as a gift for the drive in today, lit up as I was leaving my polling place.
> Tasted great but smoke was a little thin.
> It was a nice slow smoke and lasted all the way to the office, but I kept thinking about how many better NC's I would rather be smoking. (I know, sacrilege :bolt


Rick
It is a sin to smoke sub-par Cubans when there are so many GREAT NC's. I like to think of myself as a giver....
PM me,,,,I have a solution for your situation....:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I would take Bull Man up on his offer Bunker as he is a very generous BOTL!:second::twitch::gossip:


----------



## Bunker

PM sent :behindsofa:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06 boy was that good!:thumb:


----------



## TrippMc4

La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 2. Almost too cold outside for this long of a cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

HDM Palmas Extra,,,it was ok


----------



## gibson_es

A few now this cigar, its he one I tried to revive, I would call it a success, it could have been better but it was still pretty good, better then I had expected it to be. I believe a fiver is in my future.


----------



## Tredegar

08 Juan Lopez PC


----------



## bouncintiga

a plpc and a scdlh el principe


----------



## GentlemanJester

Just cracked the cab of Party Shorts... So excellent for what they cost... Can't wait to try them again in a month or so.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee dark not black and sweet nice pairing IMHO.:smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

BRC 08 with coffee
I am convinced, I will run out of $$$$
before I run out of GREAT cigars......
The BRC was great in every way.....
ray2:


----------



## bigswol2

RS 11 on the way to work. Great way to spend an hour!


----------



## Rodeo

H. Uppman Coronas Major x2. One in the morning, one afternoon.

Great value smoke. I take that back. Great smoke, period.


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> H. Uppman Coronas Major x2. One in the morning, one afternoon.
> 
> Great value smoke. I take that back. Great smoke, period.


I suspect that will be my "winter" stick of choice...
Still watchin' for sales...:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Bolivar pc 08 after dinner that's about as much time as i wanna spend outside thank you!:lever:


----------



## Rodeo

asmartbull said:


> I suspect that will be my "winter" stick of choice...
> Still watchin' for sales...:smoke:


Yea, I shoulda jumped on that one too ... but the Reyes had me focused like a laser 

OTOH, I have 2 boxes deep down in the cooler, and one I'm smoking through now, so I'll probably survive :smoke:


----------



## Domino68

Cohiba Esplendido. My first one. Really, really good but I guess I was expecting more from it.


----------



## harley33

Mag 46 with a cold. Might have to relax for a day or two so that I don't waste a good cigar.


----------



## Frinkiac7

RyJ Exhibicion No. 4...still finishing it up at the moment but am pretty disappointed.


----------



## jaypulay

SC El Principe, very nice... great burn, great draw, great taste!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee eggs whites toast dark jam.


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos 08

quikly working it's way into my
top 3 favorites......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished up a Partagas Serie P#2 tubo froze:rockon: my butt off. Cold and wet in the northeast.


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a CFM last night compliments of Bull. Very enjoyable hour and a half. Thanks Bull...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoying a Monte #2 from 07 as i type what a Sublime smoke later Gents!
:car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## jaypulay

Boli CJ with my coffee


----------



## Rodeo

Monte Sublime EL 08 last night. Wow, these cigars are evolving into something wonderful!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann, Petit Upmann

This will be in my winter rotation,,,or when time is
short....


----------



## Bunker

H. Upmann Corona Major


----------



## Son Of Thor

ERDM CS


----------



## sirxlaughs

Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos - needs more time


----------



## harley33

BBF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Montie #2 from 07 while at the poker game.


----------



## niterider56

A monte #4, drinking stella artois with a friend I haven't seen in 5 years.


----------



## Cadillac

Popped by a friends house after work yesterday. Sank back a couple of Newcastles and smoked a PCE. Man they're a good stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC Corn flakes coffee black!:smoke2:


----------



## Mante

Monte Petite Edmundo & French Press coffee, Trinidad Reyes for Tash.


----------



## harley33

Party Short.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At a friends house i went over to help him with a pluming leak 15 minute job. We hung around and smoked a Punch- Punch from 05 and a Punch Churchill from 05. Two great sticks i must admit!:smoke2::car::dance:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Yesterday a Palmas Extra on the way out to watch the Breeders Cup, then another one later that night. Both great...what an awesome stick.


----------



## TrippMc4

Siglo IV from a brand new box. They need rest, but it was still a good smoke.


----------



## CraigJS

Party Short with a Heineken and olives.. Could hardly wait to finish racking the leaves! :smoke2:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Grilled steaks and bs-ed with my family tonight, finished up with a great Party PCE on the porch afterward. Great night, great cigar...woodsy and cedary with a good dose of twang. Not terribly complicated, but it hit the spot. One-dimensional in the best kind of way.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Dip no. 5


----------



## harley33

VR Famoso. Very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS after a big Sunday breakfast mistake the cigar is too mild after a big meal tasted like nothing. Maybe it was just a dud!:bolt:


----------



## Frinkiac7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CS after a big Sunday breakfast mistake the cigar is too mild after a big meal tasted like nothing. Maybe it was just a dud!:bolt:


I really like ERDMs in the morning, but I usually don't eat that much for breakfast...if I had a big one I can see how it would blot out the cigar.

As for me, Palmas Extra so far today.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> VR Famoso. Very nice.


Jeff
the 08's are becoming one of my favorites,,,
Glad I read your post,,,helped me make my mind up
as to what I was going to smoke this afternoon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC 98 with my uncle Pat in the back yard great day great conversation flat cigar LOL!


----------



## bpegler

RAG. Beautiful day in Tennessee. About a third into this smoke and it's starting to really open up.


----------



## asmartbull

Boli 09 el

I love this size.......
a terriffic cigar, can't wait till these get a cpl yrs on them...
sweetness that I don't in many other cigars ( maduro-esk)


----------



## harley33

08 Juan Lopez #1 with the Sunday paper. Getting close to being a really good cigar.

Next is the last out: of my 08 Siglo IV's. Another SLB in the cooler that will wait until spring to make the journey from the basement to the cabinet upstairs. The good die young....


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Epi no.2


----------



## jaypulay

Montecristo #4 while relaxing on the deck in the sunshine


----------



## jedipastor

SCdlH Principe. Started nice, then got very sour. I think these will need some time.


----------



## karmaz00

RG petit corona 2003, deee-lish


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 last night fantastic cigar. To celebrate a big Jets victory at a local Gin mill with friends. This morning its business as usual ERDMCS Coffee black. Have a great day gents.:first:


----------



## Tredegar

09 Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06 3 fingers of bourbon.


----------



## audio1der

Party Short late last night to celebrate the end of laying subfloor in the basement; DELICIOUS. Best Party I've ever smoked.

MC#4 at lunch today- just fantastic!


----------



## TrippMc4

Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5


----------



## Tredegar

09 LFDC Selectos


----------



## Rodeo

a Cohiba Sig I ROTT. 

Not bad, expecting nice things from these little beauties


----------



## Herf N Turf

A 2007 BGM. I felt compelled to do a rather remedial, if not silly, review.

It was GREAT!


----------



## jimjim99

07 Party short, it was awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC Coffee black have a great day gents!


----------



## ROB968323

Bolivar Belicoso Fino. Absolutely amazing cigar!!


----------



## niterider56

PLPC on the way to work.


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos with my son.....

A great day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 nice crunchy Cuban ash accordion like and dark gray with black,
Cigar is strong sweet and spicy all at once towards the last 1/3 i am getting chocolate covered cherries This is real good!


----------



## harley33

My first upmann connie #1. Beautiful dark wrapper and a little too moist, but still a fine smoke. Can't wait for them to settle.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Party PCE. Cedar, light spice, and a surprising sweetness. I do declare that these have arrived...it was awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 Coffee black egg whites and ham have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC 08 Coffee black egg whites and ham have a great day gents!


I see your still liken' 'em....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know Bull Man i am loving them they have a spicy TWANG that is so unique. I think i am hooked i might grab more to smoke all winter. I think between these and some Partagas shorts i could stay a happy man Peace Bro!
HAPPY VETERANS DAY!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know Bull Man i am loving them they have a spicy TWANG that is so unique. I think i am hooked i might grab more to smoke all winter. I think between these and some Partagas shorts i could stay a happy man Peace Bro!
> HAPPY VETERANS DAY!


Happy Birthday to you Tony, (235th, Marine's Birthday)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Happy Birthday to you Tony, (235th, Marine's Birthday)


Damn im old 235 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Semper Fi my Brother:usa:


----------



## avo_addict

05 Monte #2, light colored wrapper, but it's good


----------



## asmartbull

PLPC JUN 07.......coming along nicely


----------



## niterider56

Super Partagas on the way to work.


----------



## harley33

Upman connie again. Me likey...


----------



## Chris R

Monty #4 first cigar in 2 weeks. A little harsh at a few points and I froze being outside but it was still was very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Cuaba Diadema 05 at my buddies restaurant in Brooklyn.
Wow what a stick Cinnamon nutmeg Pumpkin pie Spice.
Reminded me of a Davidoff from the 80's i smoked when they were still made in Cuba. Or one of Rudolfo Tobada custom Rolls!


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Upman connie again. Me likey...


Jeff as they settle they really come alive....I think they are better around 60 rh...........


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Jeff as they settle they really come alive....I think they are better around 60 rh...........


I believe that Alan. My next order will have a box for backup. They are close to the shade of your VR's that you posted. Thanks for the recommendation. Now on to the box of ERdM CS's that Tony talks so much about.

Thanks to all the Veterans out there... Freedom doesn't come free...

Have a great day all-


----------



## aea6574

Had a wonderful Cohiba Siglo IV at the Carnegie Club in NYC, great place.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS coffee dark power bar. 
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 great cigar Chocolate roasted nuts strong tobacco earthy core .:drum:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Had a Trini Coloniales this afternoon.


----------



## harley33

Monte '06 LE Robusto. Good, but maybe the bowl of chili for lunch got somewhat in the way... Do over this weekend...


----------



## bouncintiga

monte 4. wish i could taste it...sucks having having nasal problems..


----------



## niterider56

Upman corona minor on the way to work and a partagas corona especial for the ride home.


----------



## jaypulay

HdM du Prince from NPO Oct 04... great draw and burn, lotsa smoke and a creamy taste all the way. Wish I had a few more of these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black egg whites and ham!
Morning gents!:tea:


----------



## Chris R

Enjoying a lovely bolivar RC TEB MAY 08 on this beautiful november afternoon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Wide Churchill i remain unimpressed!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie P #2 ah that was worth the time!


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CS Coffee black egg whites and ham!
> Morning gents!:tea:


Why are your egg whites black? Are they working on reversing Michael Jackson's skin condition (identity crisis)?
Haha!:kicknuts::hug:


----------



## ckay

Did a trade with HavanaJohn a while back. Fired up a 2005 Rafael Gonzalez pantela from 2005. A bit plugged but loosened up on its own. Smoked well, and tasted even better.


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo IV, thanks to Kym.
Awesome finish.....
Honey-nut notes like no other...........
If they weren't so damn expensive....

Thanks Kym


----------



## Costa

'01 quai dorsay coronas claro


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny-O shag foot short


----------



## TrippMc4

Cohiba Robusto and VR Familiar on the golf course today. 65 and sunny in mid-November!


----------



## smelvis

BBF LE shorty


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 Cigars today PLPC Black Coffee Power bar for breakfast.
Fired up the Vette what a beautiful day headed to Brooklyn met some friends hung out at Sheepshead Bay Seafood lunch. Vegas Robaina Maestro after lunch what a friggin great cigar. Coffee, nut, Mocha espresso flavors loaded with TWANG. Dark oily wrappers almost like bittersweet chocolate. BBQ at my buddy's house in Graves end Brooklyn Porter house steaks Dog Fish Head IPA'S and a Punch Diadema for desert I was expecting more with all the hype . Not a bad cigar just didn't wow me. But after that Maestro what really could just got home what a great day. Missed you guys!:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 3 Cigars today PLPC Black Coffee Power bar for breakfast.
> Fired up the Vette what a beautiful day headed to Brooklyn met some friends hung out at Sheepshead Bay Seafood lunch. Vegas Robaina Maestro after lunch what a friggin great cigar. Coffee, nut, Mocha espresso flavors loaded with TWANG. Dark oily wrappers almost like bittersweet chocolate. BBQ at my buddy's house in Graves end Brooklyn Porter house steaks Dog Fish Head IPA'S and a Punch Diadema for desert I was expecting more with all the hype . Not a bad cigar just didn't wow me. But after that Maestro what really could just got home what a great day. Missed you guys!:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


Sounds like an awesome day my mentor!! LOL. :beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC coffee dark powerbar to much food yesterday gotta rest today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 after a grilled chicken and salad dinner and a big JETS victory!
J E T S J E T S J E T S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouncintiga

a BBF 07 courtesy of havanajohn, thanks man!

and a SCDLH El Principe at the garage days herf, great time gents! :beerchug:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Light, sweet, and easy Hoyo Palmas Extra.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black have a nice day gents!


----------



## niterider56

Plpc on the way to work. Very good smoke.


----------



## Chris R

Party PCE a little cold out but still a nice smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night HDM PR 06 while refinishing some furniture in the basement.

Right now PLPC Coffee black have a great day gents


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am in my basement refinishing a table, with a LGC Taino's hanging outta my mouth.:bolt:


----------



## Rodeo

I'm on my third PLPC today. Damm, this young cab of 08s are smoking great right now!


----------



## jedipastor

Boli PC from late '09. Tastes like a Boli, but tastes a lot younger than I'd hoped.


----------



## niterider56

Parti short from 06. Great smoke. Too bad I only have about 5 of these left from a cab of 50.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black dark toast and jam.
Later Gents have a great day!:dude:


----------



## Frinkiac7

HdM Palmas Extra...so sweet...like puffing a vanilla milkshake.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLRPC after a roast beef sandwich for lunch.
I am stuffed great cigar lots of spice a sweet malt kinda taste.eace:


----------



## Rodeo

Pretty good Monte 4 this morning. Not the most consistent of lines, but the good ones tend to make you forget the bad or so-so experiences


----------



## Tredegar

09 Rafael Gonzalez Panatella Extra. Not as good as the 08's but still quite enjoyable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Pretty good Monte 4 this morning. Not the most consistent of lines, but the good ones tend to make you forget the bad or so-so experiences


That's why i love the #2's the great ones are out of this world!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ DUKE after taking the kids out for Banana Brownie Sundaes!eace:


----------



## niterider56

Had a Parti pce on the way to work and a Fonseca delicias on the way home.


----------



## aea6574

Having an H.Upmann Magnum 50 while sitting by a pool in Miami.

Good times.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS coffee black egg whites and ham Good Morning Gents!:attention:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll Sublime while talking on the phone with Bull Man. Earthy sweet peppery with loads of Twang on the last third.:yo:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just fired up the last of my '06 Siglo VI's. First inch in and I am already in cigar heaven. 

Sadly the only sticks left from my '06 stock are 1- Monte #2, 2- Esplendidos, and 2- Sig III's.


----------



## Rodeo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll Sublime while talking on the phone with Bull Man. Earthy sweet peppery with loads of Twang on the last third.:yo:


Had one last night Tony ... these were fantastic fresh, then got kinda blah, and now seem to be coming around. I think they were rolled last spring if I remember correctly, the blink of an eye in aging terms, so let's hope they continue to develop.

Do you have the double lingero blend? Really glad I do, because for a big dark cigar I find them pretty mild, even with 2x lingero.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Had one last night Tony ... these were fantastic fresh, then got kinda blah, and now seem to be coming around. I think they were rolled last spring if I remember correctly, the blink of an eye in aging terms, so let's hope they continue to develop.
> 
> Do you have the double lingero blend? Really glad I do, because for a big dark cigar I find them pretty mild, even with 2x lingero.


No i wanted to try the Double Ligero but they were not available i split a couple of bundles with Alan back in the spring when they were running that sale.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short may 07 just got these in very spicy earth leather my favorite P.C LOTS OF TWANG !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P#2 after a nice homemade Pizza and Tossed salad Late lunch/ Dinner. 3 fingers of Bourbon smoking it as i type. Very earthy spicy loads of pepper and Twang the flavors come right out at ya. A real Partagas full body and refined.


----------



## thebayratt

Johnny O


----------



## harley33

Johnnie O too.

6 months ago these were outstanding... now average at best....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee dark pancakes its chilly here glad its a short cigar.
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Duke and more coffee my daughter just came home from the movies and nailed my with her camera phone LOL!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Edmundo. 62 and a little overcast. Lots of bitter sweet nuttiness.


----------



## sirxlaughs

'07 Partagas 989V. Different than your typical partagas which is why I love'em.


----------



## asmartbull

08 VR Famosos,,,,review to follow


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> 08 VR Famosos,,,,review to follow


Nice Bull Man about time someone did a review like the old days!


----------



## asmartbull

sirxlaughs said:


> '07 Partagas 989V. Different than your typical partagas which is why I love'em.


the 898 is my favorite party


----------



## cigar loco

PLPC 08 cab, mouthwatering with chocolate flavors, yum !


----------



## bouncintiga

enjoyed a tasty COH custom rolled. pretty good for being very young.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short 07 Coffee black power-bar!


----------



## harley33

ERdM CS. Nice mellow smoke for the morning. Today is going to be really nice in central Ohio, 65 and sunny. Mid 30's byt the end of the week... I hate winter. I need to move back to South Carolina.....

I think that I will pull out a CFM that was gifted to me from Alan to close out the warm weather.

Enjoy the day all-


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Agreed Jeff a great morning smoke also agree on those Ohio winters they are almost as bad as Chicago winters.


----------



## bpegler

It's still pretty warm here in the south so I'm sticking with bigger smokes while I can. Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 10. These are already smoking well. I've got some boxes set back for the long rest. Darker and earthier than the Montecristo Edmundo I smoked yesterday. Plus its even longer!


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> It's still pretty warm here in the south so I'm sticking with bigger smokes while I can. Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 10. These are already smoking well. I've got some boxes set back for the long rest. Darker and earthier than the Montecristo Edmundo I smoked yesterday. Plus its even longer!


Jealous as hell............:thumb:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Party PCE


----------



## Chris R

A hoyo palms extra. A few burn issues but still a very good cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

CoRo
Painfully slow start
to a Fantastic finish...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally made it to my man Jimmy's house Smoked That Be-Hike 56 as he promised what a great cigar for a great JETS victory!
I gotta say the 52 is still the best one i smoked the 56 had burn issues like the 54 i reviewed. Also strong unbalanced overwhelming flavors.These are way to young to be judged i will say this they will be great cigars in time. The flavors are there man are they there. The writing is on the wall you can always tell the winners at the starting gate. :first:


----------



## cigar loco

Had a Siglo IV today with my son will visiting the grandbaby, what a great day and a tasty cigar !!


----------



## ruralhipster

Had a Punch Punch. After a dud of a SLR Regio a few days back it's nice to go with a "benchmark" smoke and have it deliver.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee egg whites and ham have a great day gents!


----------



## Chris R

Siglo IV NOV 09. This is the second one I have had out of the box I got a few months ago. 

Some problems keeping it lit. 
The base flavor while rough around the edges was still enjoyable.
I am looking forward to trying these in a 4-6 months once they had some more time to rest.


----------



## Jenady

Esplendido. This has to be close to a perfect cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Epicure #2 This was an old stick laying in the bottom of the humi .
It had no band i think its from 02 or 03 nice woodsy oak flavor sweet and spicy an enjoyable stick.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

It was a SLR Serie A PAS Feb 01 and the citrus Twang is the Thang!!!!!!


----------



## aea6574

Same as Tony today- HDM Epicure #2

Sitting in my garage with a few magazines and a couple of Bell's beers.

Good time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull

Flying Pig at local B&M

Party 898 at a cigar/football benefit later
in the day.


----------



## rob51461

Hmmmmm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> It was a SLR Serie A PAS Feb 01 and the citrus Twang is the Thang!!!!!!


Nah it doesn't exist bro its all hype don't you taste it in the non Cubans ound:



asmartbull said:


> Flying Pig at local B&M
> 
> Party 898 at a cigar/football benefit later
> in the day.


Shame on you Bull Man a non Cuban:decision::high5::focus:

My usual ERDM CS Coffee dark dark toast and jam.
Morning gents!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nah it doesn't exist bro its all hype don't you taste it in the non Cubans ound:












YouTube - Whatcha talkin bout Willis

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## asmartbull

monte 4

wonderful........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finishing of a RASS from 08 Nutty, leather, sweet tons of smoke great Gar!


----------



## Chris R

Since it was a mild night out I lit up a 2ed cigar. 09 Bolivar PC great little cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black Gonna try not to eat today.
Tomorrows Thanksgiving there will be enough food on the table for a weeks worth of eating. :hungry:

*Thank God!:amen:
Happy Thanksgiving everyone i hope your table and your hearts are full of joy!ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
*


----------



## swingerofbirches

Little late with this entry ... but this past weekend I had a Carlos Fernandez Behike.  Great stick! Thanks Alan!


----------



## asmartbull

May 08 RASCC
truly under appreciated.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P#2 after a Macaroni and salad dinner so much for not eating today lol!


----------



## Mutombo

Monte 2


----------



## harley33

08 Monte 2. It was worth freezing my a$$ off for in the garage.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Morning Gents Happy Thanksgiving!
PLPC Coffee black headed out to my kid sisters for Thanksgiving wishing everyone the happiest of Holidays.


----------



## bpegler

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! 73 and partly cloudy here in Knoxville. Just finished the bird and I'm stuffed. Smoking a Montecristo Sublime EL 08. Beautiful dark wrapper. Perfect smoke perfect draw lots of Monte twang.
Hope everyone finds good health and joy this day.


----------



## harley33

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all! 

Unfortunately I work in retail, so that means that while I am off today, I will have to work tomorrow. The family, wife and 2 daughters, are up in Toledo to be with my family eating turkey.

It also means that I am getting ready to grill a 16oz strip steak and bake a sweet potato and make a salad.

That being said, a 08 Monte 4 while reading the paper this morning and a Johnny O after lunch (at least had a Turkey sandwich!). This could be a 4 cigar day since it's 58 here in Columbus.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## asmartbull

Party Short
while watching local High School FB....


----------



## Rodeo

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Smoking a wonderful BBF right now on a very full stomach.


----------



## x man

asmartbull said:


> May 08 RASCC
> truly under appreciated.......


I appreciate them, 08`s are yummy and will age even better.


----------



## eyesack

Happy Thxgiving everyone! I celebrated with a Party Mille Fleur while watching Family Guy with my girl.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hope everyone had a Happy Healthy Thanksgiving!
I had two Montie #2's from 07 yesterday one after dinner and one after that big JETS victory.
This morning a Partagas short coffee black 3 Advil's i got some hangover.


----------



## asmartbull

HDM #2
Gentleman Jack/Rocks/ Sliced apples
Yes, Sliced apples,,,,,an old timer
told me about fruit in Wiskey when enjoying cigars
that I would describe as sweet.......

I like it......


----------



## asmartbull

LGC Med D'or #4, 02
Coffee

Not a huge fan of real skinny stix,,,,
but this one is simply awesome


----------



## Scott W.

I havent had a cc today but Wednesday, I did smoke a very nice RyJ Churchill, not sure the year but it smoked great. Uncle Joe hooked me up with it.


----------



## harley33

A Monte 4 freezing my a$$ off in the garage. Worth every cold minute.


----------



## smelvis

Partagas President, and a few others was my day off.


----------



## bouncintiga

VR famosos that have finally come around and are smoking great and a RASCC courtesy of Joel, thanks man


----------



## mvorbrodt

Just finished watching "Grownups" with my wife and decided to head outside for a Cohiba Siglo VI. What a great cigar!

BTW, the movie was funny as hell! Good family film.


----------



## x man

08 Trini Coloniale, very distinct flavors for a young cigar.
Lots of strength in the finish.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

09 H.Upmann Mag 48 EL......BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Son Of Thor

Trini Reyes OUR AGO 08, it was pretty good. My first cigar in about a week and a half, its just too cold out lately. I could tell this one has smoothed out some compared to my 09 box.


----------



## jaypulay

SC El Principe... finally got one that wasn't plugged


----------



## eyesack

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> 09 H.Upmann Mag 48 EL......BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Those things are STRONG huh? I still have a handful from my graduation last year and I'm holding on to 'em for dear life lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black. Gonna try to get a Churchill sized cigar in later if the sun stays out and temps stay up.:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It was sunny today i was grilling in the back yard.
Decided to go with a La Gloria Cubana Tainos. Nice citrus flavors little to mild for BBQ.:smoke:


----------



## harley33

My first Punch - thanks Jim


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short 07 after a Pancake breakfast coffee black!


----------



## jaypulay

Monte #2


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short 07 after a Pancake breakfast coffee black!


Ah, 07, now were gettin somewhere.

Smoked a 08 Trini coloniale, nocked my socks off.
And the twang was off the charts right from jump st.
I highly recommend this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

" The Twang is the Thang!"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM PR 06 damn those went fast last one.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Dip no. 4 from JAN 08. My first out of the box and it was delicious! The flavors weren't over powering but really enjoyable. It was the perfect length smoke too, since I was getting a little cold by the time I was nubbing it. I'll definitely have to pick up another box of them to tuck away.


----------



## harley33

My first Siglo III. Very nice - Thanks Jim


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Im going for my first Cohiba Siglo IV right after dinner!!!!!!! Looking forward to it BIG TIME!!!


----------



## phager

Just had a Partagas Short. The box code is ABR 10 and I think it's in it's "sick" period. I think I'll let the rest of the box sit the winter out and see how they've improved with a few more months of age.

I definitely see potiental, nice spiciness and a lot of woodiness from the half I smoked, but more then a little ammonia in it at this point in time.


----------



## bigslowrock

CoRo


----------



## ShortyStogie

Cohiba Robusto? One of my faves..

Had a PSD4 from 05 last night, and a Montecristo C Cabinet from 03... Both were excellent, though the C Cab I think I had overhyped it in my mind...

-F


----------



## Frinkiac7

ERDM CS, first out of a box from October 2009. Beautiful wrapper, nice oily sheen. Great citrus flavors and plenty of twang. "The twang is the thang" all the way!


----------



## Chris R

Monty #4 pretty good even though it was pretty cold in the garage.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee black toast dark with jam!
Morning gents hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## bouncintiga

a quintero nacionales while doing yard work yesterday and a 08 plpc last night that I think have finally come around, well getting close to being great anyway so that's a plus! glad they come in cabs LOL


----------



## eyesack

bouncintiga said:


> a quintero nacionales while doing yard work yesterday and a 08 plpc last night that I think have finally come around, well getting close to being great anyway so that's a plus! glad they come in cabs LOL


Haha nice man!


----------



## asmartbull

Rey Del Mundo
it was a nice afternoon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas PSD4 while grilling out back on a sunny warm for this time of year day.


----------



## harley33

08 VR unicos. Last one :sad:. The weather was nice so I had to enjoy a big stick. Might be the last big stick of the season.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> 08 VR unicos. Last one :sad:. The weather was nice so I had to enjoy a big stick. Might be the last big stick of the season.


Waiting on some with fingers crossed.....
Quickly becoming a VR whore


----------



## harley33

I have my fingers crossed as well... :spy:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black Partagas short while waiting for the school bus with my son latter gents have a great day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC 98 coffee black have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

Monte Esp #2......

Very good....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Arrogant Bastard Ale screw the seizures!:rockon:


----------



## golfguy

Chris R said:


> Monty #4 pretty good even though it was pretty cold in the garage.


Same story, different country.

Got that to look forward to for a while here:rockon:


----------



## eyesack

asmartbull said:


> Monte Esp #2......
> 
> Very good....


I agree!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Punch Churchill, poor draw and really over-filled but not a bad smoke, opened up halfway through. Flavors were kind of muted, thought it'd be stronger. Twangy with a kind of fruitlike sweetness throughout, occasionally bitter.


----------



## PJD

PSP2 from Dec. 07. Very tight draw again, but what a frakkin' spectacular smoke. I've been puffin' NCs most of the last two weeks to make my now-harder-to-replace CC stock last longer and boy, lemme tell ya, going from some pretty nice NCs to this PSP2 was like going from coach to first-class. Flavour and aroma that were just positively superb. In the last two weeks I've had some Tats and a couple of S.T. Duponts, all of which were quite enjoyable but _nothing _like this beauty! Call it twang or whatever you want, but the difference was as plain as day.


----------



## asmartbull

PJD said:


> PSP2 from Dec. 07. Very tight draw again, but what a frakkin' spectacular smoke. I've been puffin' NCs most of the last two weeks to make my now-harder-to-replace CC stock last longer and boy, lemme tell ya, going from some pretty nice NCs to this PSP2 was like going from coach to first-class. Flavour and aroma that were just positively superb. In the last two weeks I've had some Tats and a couple of S.T. Duponts, all of which were quite enjoyable but _nothing _like this beauty! Call it twang or whatever you want, but the difference was as plain as day.


Peter, glad you enjoyed it,,,,
Try the 898, it's a religious experience...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PJD said:


> PSP2 from Dec. 07. Very tight draw again, but what a frakkin' spectacular smoke. I've been puffin' NCs most of the last two weeks to make my now-harder-to-replace CC stock last longer and boy, lemme tell ya, going from some pretty nice NCs to this PSP2 was like going from coach to first-class. Flavour and aroma that were just positively superb. In the last two weeks I've had some Tats and a couple of S.T. Duponts, all of which were quite enjoyable but _nothing _like this beauty! Call it twang or whatever you want, but the difference was as plain as day.


Finally a man with a palate!:hungry:
Bravo my friend, i agree and am a Partagas whore!:rockon:
op2:
Almost forgot what i came here for Partagas Short Coffee Dark Dark toast and Jam Have a great day Gents!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann PC 05,,,,,,,
A perfect quick smoke, to get me thru the day..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

03 Punch Coronation tubo sweet creamy honey nougat vanilla spice twang.
Awesome Thank you Steve AKA Rodeo!


----------



## bouncintiga

smoking a monte 4 watching the pregame for eagles/texans, go iggles!


----------



## Tarks

Smoked a Dip 5 this afternoon. A great, short winter stick!


----------



## BillyVoltaire

Just got done with a Cuaba Distinguidos. First one that I have had out of my batch, great construction, hint of cocoa and a little spicy. Good experience. This one had about six months in the humi.

BV


----------



## Rodeo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 03 Punch Coronation tubo sweet creamy honey nougat vanilla spice twang.
> Awesome Thank you Steve AKA Rodeo!


You didn't waste any time!  Glad you liked it Tony, I think those are smoking great right now

Currently puffing a Sig II with a cracked wrapper, trying to hold it together for dear life, sweet grassy goodness.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> You didn't waste any time!  Glad you liked it Tony, I think those are smoking great right now
> 
> Currently puffing a Sig II with a cracked wrapper, trying to hold it together for dear life, sweet grassy goodness.


I loved it awesome cigar that #2 keeps calling my name as that 898 does.
But i am saving them for a special occasion i am thinking Christmas for one New-Years for the other. That CORO is also an awesome stick maybe New Years eve. Once again much thanks.

Ok ERDM CS Coffee black Power bar Have a blessed day gentleman!


----------



## asmartbull

07 RASS,,,,,
Lovin' life...


----------



## shuckins

'08 party prez


----------



## x man

Upmann Magnum 50 EL
Very smooth and enjoyable


----------



## Frinkiac7

A delicious Hoyo Palmas Extra. Is there a better stick at this price point?!?!?!?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black in the sun room with egg whites and ham morning paper.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal Oficios, Jun 07
Damn, what an improvement,,,,
Mild, Sweet, Citrus Grass
A great afternoon stick
Would also go good with
an after dinner liquor....


----------



## x man

My 1st Siglo vi, 06.
Milder than i thought it would be.
Got a v, i will try later from 02.


----------



## shuckins

just lit a mag 46...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P#2 Very earthy and straightforward Spice Twang not overly complex. So frigging good though i don't mind freezing to smoke it LOL!


----------



## Qball

Bolivar Petit Belicosos Edicion Limitada 2009


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 in the sun room coffee black after a nice pancake bacon and egg breakfast. That's right i finally broke down and had a piece of bacon. If there are any customs agents reading posts Eat your hearts out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC 08 in the sun room coffee black after a nice pancake bacon and egg breakfast. That's right i finally broke down and had a piece of bacon. If there are any customs agents reading posts Eat your hearts out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Lmao, hahahahaha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd cigar of the day RYJ Duke 09 special occasion my uncle Pat stopped by 85 years old God bless him. We sat in the Sun porch heat on smoking cigars drinking coffee shooting the breeze Life is good. He had a Partagas short as he like smaller cigars. He just left to pick up his girlfriend, he has been married 4 times must run in the family. Once again customs can kiss my arse!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:bitchslap::bitchslap:
:bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## harley33

Yesterday enjoyed a Monte 4 in the morning... Afternoon was a Mag 46 that needs more rest... 

Last night was a HU connie... I think I was too far into the bottle of rum to enjoy... As a self imposed punishment, I had a La Aroma de Cuba this morning, after doing inventory...:hmm:


----------



## asmartbull

08 VR famosos..........simply incredible..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny -O while cleaning up the basement.
Very nice Peppery Grassy Cuban like Twang!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LGC M d ORO 02 long and thin peppery and loaded with twang last third.
Thanks Coop


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

TonyBrooklyn said:


> LGC M d ORO 02 long and thin peppery and loaded with twang last third.
> Thanks Coop


Just picked up a 1998 one of these and cant wait to enjoy it after a few days rest!!! Had a 98 Boli CE for lunch and cant figure out what to spark for the Jets Game??!???! Big game tonight Tony J*E*T*S*.....JETS JETS JETS


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Today a BRC.........in light of recent events.....
tomorrow, the cedar from a box of BRC's.ound:
*


----------



## mvorbrodt

H.Upmann Mag 46. Let my friend try Behike 52 which he loved.

Tomorrow... NOTHING!!! I'm afraid to smoke my CC now that future is uncertain.


----------



## bouncintiga

a party short and nubbed it to get every bit of twang considering the events of late.


----------



## 96Brigadier

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Just picked up a 1998 one of these and cant wait to enjoy it after a few days rest!!! Had a 98 Boli CE for lunch and cant figure out what to spark for the Jets Game??!???! Big game tonight Tony J*E*T*S*.....JETS JETS JETS


Jets are getting slaughtered! I didn't think the game would end up like this.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

96Brigadier said:


> Jets are getting slaughtered! I didn't think the game would end up like this.


Jets embarrassed themselves tonight!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

96Brigadier said:


> Jets are getting slaughtered! I didn't think the game would end up like this.





AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Jets embarrassed themselves tonight!!!!!!


Well you know i was hoping for the best. But the last second win and wins in overtime last couple of weeks. Shows me a struggling offense and defense you cant go into foxboro dragging your butt. Great accomplishment for the pats now there even for the season.

Partagas short coffee black powerbar have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny-O nice peppery sweet grassy twangy.


----------



## asmartbull

HDM #2, 07
Nice, but I think I prefer the #1....


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra, enjoyed it even more than usual knowing it might be a while before I can get some more of these beauties.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black dark toast and jam on a very chilly December morning.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

It wasn't cc

Wanted to see how life would be if Homeland
gets it's way.....

And it sucks.......

Over-priced, over rated NC's suck......:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Frinkiac7

asmartbull said:


> It wasn't cc
> 
> Wanted to see how life would be if Homeland
> gets it's way.....
> 
> And it sucks.......
> 
> Over-priced, over rated NC's suck......:new_all_coholic:


Oh man, don't get me started. I think I've been having nightmares the past couple of nights of what it would be like to go back to NCs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny -O Coffee black power-bar damn its cold this morning!
Have a nice day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow not many smoking these days, you can only ration so long gentlemen.
Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll Be -Hike gifted to me by Steve AKA Rodeo.


----------



## bouncintiga

trini reyes i haven't had in a while, smoking just fine! lower rh has done these things wonders.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow not many smoking these days, you can only ration so long gentlemen.
> Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll Be -Hike gifted to me by Steve AKA Rodeo.


PM sent :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Frinkiac7

PLPC, nice and twangy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> PM sent :rockon::rockon::rockon:


Got it thanks Bull Man!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee dark toast jam Frickin freezing here in the single digits!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fresh mozzarella prosciutto tomato sandwich on this wonderful coal fired oven crispy bread. Espresso and canoli. I'm stuffed. The cigar SCDLH Mercades 07.
Draw a little tight but what a flavorful sublime smoke. Thanks Coop!
:car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## asmartbull

I was planning on putting my first 50 yrs behind
me with an 05 Cohiba Esplendido...
Well it is to freekin' cold on the porch,,,even 
with the propane heater.
Grabbed a Johnny O.....
Been storing these closer to 70 RH....
More barnyard that I could have imagined.
A yr in the cooler has been very good to these....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3rd cigar of the day RASCC very young 2010 Thanks Coop!
Tanic harsh Twangy underlying RASS flavors sweet nutty.
Never smoked a cigar that young different not as bad as i thought it would be actually very interesting.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing fine this Friday.

Enjoyed a Boli RC today while watching my kid shovel snow. A good day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a Duke on this lovely 35 degree night


----------



## Frinkiac7

Party PCE, delicious spice and twang with a little bit of underlying sweetness. Absolutely great.


----------



## smelvis

BBF LE x 2 couldn't get enough of them today, must be at that stage!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee Black morning gents!


----------



## x man

Not today, yesterday, a fantastic 2003 BBF, smoked like silk.
Then i capped the day off, with a Siglo v from 2002, best finish in a 
cigar ive had in awhile, i nubbed it and it still tasted great.
And this is all after a Tat regio reserva i had at the Anarchy event
where Pete signed my 3 boxes.


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC Coffee Black morning gents!


BTW, those headlights look real, i`ll take that vette.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> Not today, yesterday, a fantastic 2003 BBF, smoked like silk.
> Then i capped the day off, with a Siglo v from 2002, best finish in a
> cigar ive had in awhile, i nubbed it and it still tasted great.
> And this is all after a Tat regio reserva i had at the Anarchy event
> where Pete signed my 3 boxes.


Very nice Art you a class act!


----------



## harley33

ERdM CS and the Saturday paper... perfect morning stick.


----------



## asmartbull

It going to be an 05 CoRo for 50 + 1.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> ERdM CS and the Saturday paper... perfect morning stick.


Agreed my favorite morning smoke!



asmartbull said:


> It going to be an 05 CoRo for 50 + 1.......


Enjoy it Bull Man i am saving the one Steve aka Rodeo gifted me till Christmas!


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> It going to be an 05 CoRo for 50 + 1.......


Its warmer on the porth than I first thought

Looks like La Gloria gets the call,,,,Med Dor #2

Perfect Draw
Light Smoke with friut in the backround....Very nice with coffee...
Better with iced tea or light rum


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am smoking a V.R Famosos got it in a trade with Coop thanks bro!
I figured i am out here slow grilling these pork chops and didn't want to light something i had to give my full attention to. It is real young another 2010 still better than a non Cuban but way too young to be judged.


----------



## harley33

My second non Siglo cohiba. A coro from 08. Glad I got the box!


----------



## Max_Power

My first BBF today. It was probably very young, but I loved the flavors past the first third.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee dark on the sun porch rainy chilly day beats the hell outta snow. Getting ready to make a big Sunday breakfast have a blessed day gents!


----------



## golfguy

Had a mini HERF with a group of great friends at our annual Christmas get together. Warmed up with a NC (Casa Magna Robusto) then enjoyed a Bolivar Belicoso, with cofee and cream. Mmm


----------



## ferks012

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am smoking a V.R Famosos got it in a trade with Coop thanks bro!
> I figured i am out here slow grilling these pork chops and didn't want to light something i had to give my full attention to. It is real young another 2010 still better than a non Cuban but way too young to be judged.


If that Famosos had as little as 2 years on it, it would be a whole new ballgame. I have been smoking the hell out of my 08's and they are a force to be reckoned with!! Glad you enjoyed though.


----------



## ferks012

Yesterday I lit up a HDM DC from 96 on a long car ride. Needless to say I had no complaints on the ride, and the Hoyo was spot on!


----------



## asmartbull

ferks012 said:


> If that Famosos had as little as 2 years on it, it would be a whole new ballgame. I have been smoking the hell out of my 08's and they are a force to be reckoned with!! Glad you enjoyed though.


+100
My 08's are fantastic........
Young they were ok,,,,


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1

These are by far the boldest spiciest Upmann
in the line up......Believe the reviews....
Like the off-spring of a Party #2 and Upmann #2

IMO...........lane:


----------



## harley33

Upman PC. Thanks Jim. This thing was ultra strong. WOW! I have a box of '10's and they are good. Next year they will be fantastic.


----------



## bdw1984

hey guys, good to see you all. Work has been crazy and I haven't had time to participate on the forums but you know I've been smoking!!! This weekend was an 06 BBF, JL Exclusivo Reino Unido, and by far my favorite of the three- Ramon Allones Superiores. The RA has a box code of JUL10 but is one of the best cigars I have smoked in a long time and will be a pleasure as they age.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

A Cohiba Siglo IV during while listening to the Lions win in my garage today.

Best regards, tony


----------



## woodted

Cohiba Siglo II 2006:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Epicure #2 from either 02 or 03 i forget cause in those days they were in Cabs band-less. Smoked one with my buddy Cosmo he is a Dolphins fan And my buddy Jimmy he is a Pats fan. We watched the games as i have sunday ticket ate burgers and chugged down Brooklyn brewery Black Chocolate Stouts. Great day to bombed to drive upstate i am spending the night in Brooklyn.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Trinidad Coloniales and a HdM Epi #2 on Friday. Bolivar Corona Extra today.


----------



## Frinkiac7

ERDM CS


----------



## mvorbrodt

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS coffee black .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Partagas Corona esp got in a trade with Coop young but nice. Right now a PLPC 08 very nice!:cowboyic9:


----------



## bouncintiga

good to see everyone enjoying their habanos despite the doom and gloom. 

evening gentlemen! puffin on a slightly plugged monte 4. i'm down to my last 12 hm....


----------



## 96Brigadier

Monte 4 myself tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black snow overnight chilly morning.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Party PCE


----------



## harley33

Party Short... real short.... 10 degrees outside.


----------



## asmartbull

Reading this board is making me sick
I am 12,000 feet in CO and can barely breath.

Sea level Friday,,,,,will make up for lost time this weekend


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black. Thank God for the sun porch its freezing!


----------



## TXsmoker

I finaly get to post here. Im just about to fire up this little jewel I got in trade. A little Bolivar


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra. Can never say enough good things about these.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

thanks to Ron i broke my habanos cherry tonight via a 3 year old Bolivar petit corona


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a SCdLH El Principie last night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee Dark power-bar have a nice day gents.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Upmann No. 2 last night. Mmm Mmm Good!


----------



## Rodeo

Been burning a lot of Johnny O's lately, what with the massacre and everything ... I'm in a hoarding mood 

Damm good smokes for the $$


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Rodeo said:


> Been burning a lot of Johnny O's lately, what with the massacre and everything ... I'm in a hoarding mood
> 
> Damm good smokes for the $$


*Copy that.........*(from my old trucker days)

*Just finished a JO RE .....dark oily wrap with a kick in pants of the spice girls chasing me.*
:der:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll getting better as time passes!


----------



## bdw1984

07 Bolivar Tubo no. 1... STRONG and pretty one-dimensional


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Egg whites and ham!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short but this one is special gifted to me by Dave AKA Starbuck thanks bro!


----------



## harley33

scdlh el principie with the Saturday paper and a cup o joe...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS Thanks to Dave AKA Starbuck sweet nutty heaven!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Not today, but yesterday, I polished off the last of my ERDM Lunch Clubs during the morning drive. Guess now I'll have to find some PCs.

Then a Hoyo Palmas Extra that night. 

Who knows what TODAY will bring...


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann pc 05..........I am lovin' these this winter


----------



## harley33

CoRo 08... ended to soon...


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> CoRo 08... ended to soon...


They are really coming into their own............


----------



## bpegler

RASS 07. Yummy spicy glory. About midway it really smoothed into a richness that is uniquely Ramon Allones. A tremendous value in a robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 Coffee dark pancake breakfast going to the city later best to fill up. Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## tdkimer

It's a beautiful Dec day here in KS. 47 degress and sunny, I can actually enjoy a smoke on the patio today. H Upmann Mag 46 Nov09. Really enjoying it.


----------



## cigar loco

Monte Petit Tubos, final broke my 3-week dry spell that was due to a chest cold, some nice woody flavors that I throughly enjoyed !!


----------



## 96Brigadier

H.upmann Corona Major. Thank god for radiant heaters, it's -17 outside right now (Celcius).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar #2 Thanks Dave aka starbuck last nite after the Christmas show at Radio City.
While watching the tree at Rockefeller center.
For those that haven't seen it!
They are camera phone pics please excuse the quality.











The last pic is our tree so you get the idea of how huge the one at Rockefeller center is.


----------



## bpegler

CoRo. 06. If there are any atheist out there you should give these a try. You will become a believer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo 11, 05,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,there is a god.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee black Dark toast jam.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## ferks012

Last night I smoked an h upmann from the 2007 travel humidor with some Buffalo Trace....UMMM


----------



## harley33

Last night was a Boli PC. First one in awhile. Very nice, enjoyed the 45 minutes of quiet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Working on a Johnny-O corona right now!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 10. Lots of cedar. These are very good now and will be outstanding in a few years. 48 degrees outside so I'm loving life.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Trinidad Reyes and a Rafael Gonzalez Panatella Extra last night,


----------



## Rodeo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Working on a Johnny-O corona right now!


Tony, I am loving these cigars right now, from a very recent bundle I received. Perfect midday smoke.

Just lit a CoRo and poured a few drams of Barbancourt 8 y.o.


----------



## bouncintiga

a quintero. glad i got a ton of these when they were dirt cheap. i'll be running through a lot more of these until this blockade is past us.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black reading the new Playboy came in the mail yesterday. Pam Anderson is on the cover damn she goes well with a good cigar and a good cup of coffee. Have a fantastic day gents.


----------



## asmartbull

Cuaba 2008 EL.....so far so good.....
The last one blew up on me......


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Cuaba 2008 EL.....so far so good.....
> The last one blew up on me......


 This one is letting me down,,,,
I think it was allowed to dry out by its previous master.....
Tried to bring it back........oh well


----------



## bopmachine

Well today I had RyJ Tubo no.3, a Cohiba Robusto and now Im smoking a petite punch. Been a really good day ;-)


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Another JO CE pigtail........these have been disappearing rather rapidly.:shocked:
What spice bomb...:faint:wishing I had gotten more of this batch back then. Nice dark oily wraps...very tasty.:smoke:*


----------



## 96Brigadier

'06 Edmundo today, nice smoke.


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Royal Corona. Full bodied and smoking life a champ.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black gonna start cooking soon.
The Feast of the Seven Fishes, festa dei sette pesci
Merry Christmas all.


----------



## harley33

SLR last night. Sitting here at work waiting for the all clear.... I love working in a retail enviroment.... I am ready for the holiday push to be OVER.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Robusto 05 after Christmas feast of seven fishes! Thanks again Rodeo!
Lots of very old white wine, homemade zeppole black coffee.









Merry Christmas To all and may God Bless!


----------



## tdkimer

RASCC, my first RA & loving it. Thanks Jeff. Washing it down with a Bridgeport Ebinezer Ale. Merry X Mas lads!


----------



## harley33

My pleasure Tony. PM me when you're ready to try something else. Merry Christmas All!


----------



## TXsmoker

I'll be firing up a Partagas Serie D #4 later that I got in trade recently. Its got a few years on it, so it should be a great smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo VI......................freekin awesome


Merry Christmas.............


----------



## harley33

Monte 4 from 08 and then a Johnny-O with 2 fingers of Makers Mark 46. I am done for the night. Sweet dreams all...


----------



## bpegler

HdM Regalos EL 07. Haven't smoked one Of these in a while. Bitter chocolate and cream. Doesn't taste much like a HdM. Complex but still could used a few more years. Still a nice smoke.


----------



## Bunker

I nice PSD5 early this afternoon


----------



## cigar loco

Had a RyJ Mille Fleurs with the father in law while having Christmas at their place, family, food, and a good smoke, what a great way to kick off Christmas !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An 04 Monte #2 after a Christmas breakfast!
I figure i better enjoy it now, later i will be at my sisters and its too cold to enjoy it outside.
Very smooth thick chewy smoke Caramel nutty spicy a sublime cigar.
Perfect to celebrate Jesus's birthday!
Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Bunker

I have a PSD4 from the Baby Alec pass lined up for later this afternoon.


----------



## bopmachine

Smoked a Behike 52 while the kids unwrapped thier gifts - what a great cigar!. Will have a Partagas Pyramides EL from 2000 after dinner, and really looking forward to it!


----------



## jbrown287

After I got home from breakfast I decided to fire up a Partagas Short that I had been gifted. I had to go with somehting short since I smoke outside and it was the littlest I had. It was my first CC.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Bolivar Gold Medal last night, and Punch Churchill just now


----------



## asmartbull

Something was really pulling me towards the BRC 07.......
and I am glad it did.....
Coffee.......

Awesome


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny-O coffee black ate so much yesterday i still feel full today!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LGC MDO 02 still drinking coffee got in a trade with Coop nice quick smoke!
Hope everyone is having a great day, just started snowing here.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*I went mining through my humi and lo and behold there it was.....RASS:smoke2: Nice surprise for the day aftermath of gorging myself stupid and drinking myself straight. :nono:*


----------



## TXsmoker

San Christobal De La Habana


----------



## harley33

sdclh el principie... perfect 30 minute smoke when it's 25 and breezy. end of this week looks like 50 degrees! watch out humi!


----------



## asmartbull

Jeff
Good call
I keep forgetting about those


----------



## Mante

Tash just finished an 09 Trinidad Reyes and was unimpressed. Yeah I know, too young for a Trinidad but she had to try. No more of these for Tash, she says, my wallet says thankyou. LOL. :violin::biglaugh:


----------



## bopmachine

Just smoked a Petite Punch. Got a RyJ Duke marked for the flame for after dinner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short 07 Coffee dark big Bacon and egg breakfast. 
Looking out the window at about a foot of snow figure I'll burn it up shoveling.
As soon as the wind dies down of course.:tea:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Had a Monti Tubo yesterday, and not smoking anything today! It's 39*F / 4*C outside and I'm in Pompano Beach FL. This is so lame!


----------



## Mante

mvorbrodt said:


> Had a Monti Tubo yesterday, and not smoking anything today! It's 39*F / 4*C outside and I'm in Pompano Beach FL. This is so lame!


Yep, 4C is too cold for me as well. Sh*t, under 10C is considered cold here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mvorbrodt said:


> Had a Monti Tubo yesterday, and not smoking anything today! It's 39*F / 4*C outside and I'm in Pompano Beach FL. This is so lame!


My friend Lisa lives in Boca spoke to her on Christmas eve. She said the weather has been like that for the past week. I said I'll trade with you any day of the week. So much for global warming.:tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black got a lousy cold and scratchy throat.
I can still taste this bad boy its Twanging my tongue off.


----------



## 96Brigadier

HdM Double Corona today, great smoke.


----------



## harley33

Party Short. I am done with Winter...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a nice day gents!


----------



## bopmachine

Had a lovely PSD4 EL2010. A bit young but still a great smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny- O corona after lunch Twang Twang Twang!


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ Short Churchills
It's early going, but so far very nice...
but nothing is jumping out at me.....
Let's see in 45 minutes


----------



## harley33

08 Mag 46... Very nice dark wrapper... Must have been too moist, bitter bitter bitter... Yuck. I think that I was premature since it's only been in the humi 3 days... That will teach me, but I couldn't help it since it's a balmy 40 degree day here.


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> RYJ Short Churchills
> It's early going, but so far very nice...
> but nothing is jumping out at me.....
> Let's see in 45 minutes


Hey Alan - I bought a box of these 2 years ago and they haven't done much for me, but as they age they have become better. Not sure that I would get another box, but they are showing some promise. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black flapjacks have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Johnny-O outside about 45 degrees life is good.


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Des Dieux, 02......
These have mellowed out nicely.
Very light fruity notes
60 RH has been good to these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo Des Dieux, 02......
> These have mellowed out nicely.
> Very light fruity notes
> 60 RH has been good to these


60 R/H is good to all Cubans Bullman glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Rodeo

Started the day with a very mild and lovely Trini Colonial. I think this was from an 05 box and wow they have rounded out nicely. Midday was Johnny O pigtail short with maybe a year on it -- after a long nasty period, these have come back!

Not sure what tonight holds ....


----------



## eyesack

Rodeo said:


> Started the day with a very mild and lovely Trini Colonial. I think this was from an 05 box and wow they have rounded out nicely. Midday was Johnny O pigtail short with maybe a year on it -- after a long nasty period, these have come back!
> 
> Not sure what tonight holds ....


Man, I'm drooling over my recent (and first!) bundle of JO Shorts. Tried one fresh from the baggie and it was WAY too wet. I dried them in my dry-box for the past two days and they now seem good enough to smoke again. The oil on these is very rich and sexy looking... Alas, I just had injections in my jaw joint, so I'm not sure how smoking a New Year's stick will turn out.

Here's what I've been smoking lately:








I figure if I smoke cigarettes, I might as well do it right, eh? :dude:


----------



## Mante

I smoked an NC but Tash had the ever reliable Monte #5. She had a Kahlua & Coke with it which paired well. Both smokes burnt superbly & were true to form in their profiles.:whoo:


----------



## Mante

Tashaz said:


> I smoked an NC but Tash had the ever reliable Monte #5. She had a Kahlua & Coke with it which paired well. Both smokes burnt superbly & were true to form in their profiles.:whoo:


 She put the can down & mixed up the Kahlua as the bourbon wasnt working with the Monte.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny-O coffee black.
Tonight a well aged Partagas 898 gifted to me by Steve Aka Rodeo.
Thanks Steve and a very Happy New Year to all!:beerchug:


----------



## harley33

Boli PC. Great morning so far.


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba maduro Genio, Yum I love these things!


----------



## 96Brigadier

Robaina farm custom roll and a Trini Reyes last night. The custom roll was niiiiiiiice. Tomorrow is going to be a Behike 52, don't think it is going to come close to the custom roll but we'll see.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

smelvis said:


> Cohiba maduro Genio, Yum I love these things!


*Hey thanks for the reminder.....I got one of these from you in John's last pass box.
Happy New year!*


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Esplendido, May 05

A religious experience............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Steven's well aged dark and oily 898 out of this world!:yo:


----------



## sirxlaughs

Ramon Allones Estupendo


----------



## bpegler

96Brigadier said:


> Robaina farm custom roll and a Trini Reyes last night. The custom roll was niiiiiiiice. Tomorrow is going to be a Behike 52, don't think it is going to come close to the custom roll but we'll see.


Those Robiana customs are spectacular. About thirty five recently found their way to my humidor. Rich sweet and better rolled than most farmies.

Smoked one myself today!

Definitely smoking better than the Behikes for now ...


----------



## Max_Power

It finally got warm enough today, I felt I had the time to properly enjoy a smoke. Pulled out a HDM Epi no2. It was great. Hopefully I can resist the urge to smoke more and get some time on the rest.


----------



## tdkimer

Had my first Party Short at the park while watching my kids play. I can see why you guys speak so highly of these little sticks, fantasic smoke. Another big thanks to Jeff.
We're in Pasadena visiting the inlaws, nice to be in cigar friendly weather again.


----------



## harley33

My last CFM on this beautiful 50 degree night. Thanks Alan!


----------



## drez

Cohiba esplendido


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black Partagas short Happy New Year to all!eace:


----------



## harley33

Had the great idea to start the New Year off with a CoRo. Note to self, don't do that again. Can't wait for a day full of college football.

Happy New Years!


----------



## sirxlaughs

'03 Sir Winston last night and an '07 Boli PC this morning. Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## bpegler

Another Robiana farm Sublime. Wrapper is almost maduro. Sweet citrus chocolate coffee. Lots of depth. Huge volumes of smoke. Slightly uneven burn. A bit like a Bolivar in terms of fullness. A two hour beast.

A great stick to watch the rain from. 57 degrees outside and I'm in Pinar del Rio heaven.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Another Robiana farm Sublime. Wrapper is almost maduro. Sweet citrus chocolate coffee. Lots of depth. Huge volumes of smoke. Slightly uneven burn. A bit like a Bolivar in terms of fullness. A two hour beast.
> 
> A great stick to watch the rain from. 57 degrees outside and I'm in Pinar del Rio heaven.


1/2 the time I read what Bob smokes cost me $$$$$$$$$
Damn you....


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> 1/2 the time I read what Bob smokes cost me $$$$$$$$$
> Damn you....


Thank the Good Lord those Cohiba Behikes didn't smoke this well young or we'd all be broke!

Have a great New Years brother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> 1/2 the time I read what Bob smokes cost me $$$$$$$$$
> Damn you....


Its only money can't take it with you.:mrgreen:oke::twitch:



bpegler said:


> Thank the Good Lord those Cohiba Behikes didn't smoke this well young or we'd all be broke!
> 
> Have a great New Years brother.


Back at ya!eace:


----------



## asmartbull

Connie 1, May 08......I am loving' these.
IMHO much better than Mags


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC for the New Year.


----------



## Rodeo

A cigar free weekend thus far, but not bad since my little kids have been keeping me company. Figured I'd have one last night after they went to bed but the little buggers outlasted me! 

Tonight they are going to bed early, and I think I'm going to try a sample from a box of 08 VR Famosos that are buried deep in the cooler. Reading about Mr. Pegler's Robina experience today I'm sure has something to do with my choice!


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> A cigar free weekend thus far, but not bad since my little kids have been keeping me company. Figured I'd have one last night after they went to bed but the little buggers outlasted me!
> 
> Tonight they are going to bed early, and I think I'm going to try a sample from a box of 08 VR Famosos that are buried deep in the cooler. Reading about Mr. Pegler's Robina experience today I'm sure has something to do with my choice!


I too almost went with the 08 Famosos,,,,,,,Damn Bob,,,,,now I am thinking about the farm..........


----------



## Johnny Rock

Had a March '09 Siglo IV, very good smoke but needs another 6 months to a year to be great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF with black coffee and a Cannoli! _eace:
_


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> I too almost went with the 08 Famosos,,,,,,,Damn Bob,,,,,now I am thinking about the farm..........


Only one piece of advice :

Pull the trigger!

The money we spend keeps us out of the opium dens...


----------



## bouncintiga

enjoyed a siglo 2 at 4 in the morning, happy new year everyone!


----------



## eyesack

I really want to give some of my CCs another shot but it's like a wasted stick in the cold. They just don't have the same taste! :*(


----------



## ferks012

smelvis said:


> Cohiba maduro Genio, Yum I love these things!


Just finished one of these and I found it fantastic, changed profiles on me at least 4 times....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee dark Johnny-O Powerbar almost all the snow has melted away good day gents.eace:


----------



## bopmachine

Smoking a RASS. very nice indeed.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Cohiba Behike 52 yesterday. Great smoke, not as good as the Robaina farm custom roll.


----------



## bpegler

96Brigadier said:


> Cohiba Behike 52 yesterday. Great smoke, not as good as the Robaina farm custom roll.


I couldn't agree more. We sound like an advertising agency for these but they're that good.

Guess what I'm smoking today?

Yep. Another Robaina farmie.

I hesitate to say much more about them. I'm hooked.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte #2 from 07 Arrogant Bastard Ale Goes well with a big Jets win!
TWANG TWANG TWANG


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos 08, I am love 'em now.......
Shots fired on farm items.......


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Shots fired on farm items.......


I am curious as well......


----------



## smelvis

Siglo V and BBF LMT


----------



## ferks012

asmartbull said:


> VR Famosos 08, I am love 'em now.......
> Shots fired on farm items.......


The 08's are ridiculous right now. I only have 2 left and really don't know what I am going to do without them in the near future....lane:


----------



## asmartbull

ferks012 said:


> The 08's are ridiculous right now. I only have 2 left and really don't know what I am going to do without them in the near future....lane:


 That is an understatement......
Quickly becoming one of my favorites.....
and it did very little for me fresh......


----------



## ferks012

asmartbull said:


> That is an understatement......
> Quickly becoming one of my favorites.....
> and it did very little for me fresh......


I agree 100% brother!!! Fresh i thought they were definitely off, when i revisited them a few months ago they have been flying out of my humi ever since, i am now down to 2 lonely soldiers!!


----------



## TrippMc4

Trini Reyes. Great little smoke on a cold night!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am smoking a PLPC on the way out the door have a great day gents!:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Corona's 07 or 08 can't remember its the last one at the bottom of the humi!:smoke:


----------



## TXsmoker

A Tabacos Quintero corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a blessed day gents!:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC 1998 started out real nice got flat half way through.:crash:


----------



## avo_addict

'01 ERDM Tainos, a little tight draw, but amazing flavors.


----------



## bigslowrock

ERDM CS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny -O box press corona coffee black the cigar is so sweet i could swear there is sugar in my coffee.:ask:


----------



## 96Brigadier

SCLDH El Principe and a La Gloria Exclusivo Cuba last night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black egg whites and ham. The snow is coming down and its beautiful to watch. Have a nice day gents!:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It was gonna be a Partagas 898 varnished, But my good friend Jimmy stopped over so its a Bolivar Royal Coronas 07 3 fingers of bourbon. Shooting the breeze snow has finally stopped life is good.:smoke2:


----------



## TXsmoker

Johnny-O Dark Short. Very good, but major draw issues. I think I will drybox the next one for a couple of days and see if that helps.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night Partagas 898 while playin poka what a great cigar slowly becoming my favorite.
Today Partagas short coffee black have a wonderful day gents i gotta go shovel some snow soon.


----------



## HydroRaven

HDM Le Hoyo du Maire. First time, liked it better than the RyJ Coronitas in Cedros.


----------



## dartstothesea

Partagas Serie D...mmmm nom nom


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 i forgot i had some of these its amazing what you find when stock is low. 1st one i picked was a tent stake had to toss it. But the second is really nice. Same size as the coronas seniors and the kick of a Partagas short.


----------



## Bunker

Vegas Robaina - tasty but tighter than a nun's .......


----------



## bpegler

Couldn't find an acid cuba cuba so I have to settle for a Cohiba Siglo 2. Not bad for one of those "Caribbean cigars"...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Couldn't find an acid cuba cuba so I have to settle for a Cohiba Siglo 2. Not bad for one of those "Caribbean cigars"...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:ound:ound:


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Super Partagas 06 i forgot i had some of these its amazing what you find when stock is low. 1st one i picked was a tent stake had to toss it. But the second is really nice. Same size as the coronas seniors and the kick of a Partagas short.


I love Partagas as a brand because of the huge variety of flavors in its line. For example, I thought the PSP2 would be just a bigger PSD4, when they are two totally different animals! I reach for a Mille Fleur a lot because they're easy to smoke (when not plugged lol), retrohale sweetly and earthily through the nose, and they're a good value stick in my opinion. If I want something with more kick, Partagas has that, too!

That being said, prolly gonna smoke a short tonight


----------



## harley33

Party Short... 16 degrees out...


----------



## asmartbull

Yesterday had a PRD farm-fresh piramid ( I was to impatient).....gunna try another before I come to any conclusions......


----------



## TXsmoker

Another Johnny-O. Dryboxing for a day helps a lot, but still a tight draw. Great taste though, more than worth it.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Boli RC and RASS. oh and i watched a lame a$$ but scary movie "the last exorcism"


----------



## smelvis

just s monte 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Yesterday had a PRD farm-fresh piramid ( I was to impatient).....gunna try another before I come to any conclusions......


Let us know how you make out with that Bull Man. I missed the boat on them but as they are coming into stock again.:decision:

Damn almost forgot ERDMCS coffee dark toast and jam power bar have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

PDR Farmies......Piramide.....
OK, This one confuses me..
I really enjoyed it.
It is really hard to pick up the nuances since there is a lot
going on.
There is a sweet BARNYARD things going on in the backround.
The ash is White/Grey.Very nice aroma.
Leather flows in and out.
I like the second more than the first.
Will withhold final judgement until I have had a third.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Last night was my anniversary. The wife and I had a great seafood dinner followed by an enjoyable evening in small cigar bar watching the football games.

I started with a H Upmann Mag 46. Then a 2006 God of Fire Don Carlos, followed by a Punch Punch. Was a great night.


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> PDR Farmies......Piramide.....
> OK, This one confuses me..
> I really enjoyed it.
> It is really hard to pick up the nuances since there is a lot
> going on.
> There is a sweet BARNYARD things going on in the backround.
> The ash is White/Grey.Very nice aroma.
> Leather flows in and out.
> I like the second more than the first.
> Will withhold final judgement until I have had a third.


to add just one more thing....
I am nubbing this one and am starting to get a
little metal taste .........

Will do a third one tomorrow.........


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> to add just one more thing....
> I am nubbing this one and am starting to get a
> little metal taste .........
> 
> Will do a third one tomorrow.........


You know the sweetness threw me at first too. Almost like a chocolate cherry?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lighting an RYJ Duke these are really coming around!:bounce:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

Just lit a 98 Le Hoyo Du Prince and enjoying a New Castle Brown Ale!!!!!


----------



## bpegler

Smoking a wonderful 05 Siglo I. Why They small Cohibas lately? Because its colder than a witches tit! I'm smoking outside now and praying for spring.


----------



## 96Brigadier

Just finished a Siglo VI. Great as usual.


----------



## Les Paul

Cohiba Siglo IV - 1993


Unfortunately expired.


----------



## bpegler

Les Paul said:


> Cohiba Siglo IV - 1993
> 
> Unfortunately expired.


A 1993 Cohiba from the Siglo line would be rare indeed. Image smoking a cigar from the year before they were released!


----------



## Les Paul

bpegler said:


> A 1993 Cohiba from the Siglo line would be rare indeed. Image smoking a cigar from the year before they were released!


Siglo I-V were developed in 1992...made *commercially* available in 1994. This cigar was purchased from a private collector. If you want more info, let me know.


----------



## HydroRaven

Les Paul said:


> Siglo I-V were developed in 1992...made *commercially* available in 1994. This cigar was purchased from a private collector. If you want more info, let me know.


I'm sure it must have cost a fortune :faint:


----------



## Les Paul

HydroRaven said:


> I'm sure it must have cost a fortune :faint:


It did! I am very thankful to have had the opportunity to smoke one!


----------



## HydroRaven

Was this collector abroad or in the country?


----------



## eyesack

Johnny-O Short! These are finally pulling well enough to smoke! I just hope they don't get sick too soon because I love the flavor! Not nubable yet, but every week the good-flavors develop sooner and last further down the stick. I may have to buy a dedicated cooler for JO's.


----------



## eyesack

HydroRaven said:


> Was this collector abroad or in the country?





Les Paul said:


> * If you want more info, let me know.*


Do this, Dave ^


----------



## HydroRaven

eyesack said:


> Do this, Dave ^


Sorry guys, still trying to get used to the rules of the habanos section. I'm not quite yet used to speaking in winks and nods


----------



## Les Paul

HydroRaven said:


> Sorry guys, still trying to get used to the rules of the habanos section. I'm not quite yet used to speaking in winks and nods


Check PM.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 April 09 wow what thick chewy smoke and buttery salty flavor. Almost like popcorn flavored with butter very different indeed.
Have a great day gents.


----------



## TXsmoker

Johnny-O. 2 days of dryboxing and a draw tool do wonders.


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo PC 05.......with coffee.....a nice short smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 these are really nice very powerful. I can't imagine what they must have been like fresh.:cowboyic9:


----------



## TXsmoker

Saint Luis Rey Series A


----------



## bouncintiga

h upmann coronas major, may need a little more time to smooth out but still twangy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

Party coronas senor, Nice but young........


----------



## bpegler

RASS. Creamy spice. This is what Cuban cigars are supposed to taste like. What a great basic robusto.

Those who think that CCs aren't great values should try these. I think I spent about$ 130 for this box.$5 a stick. And some people spend more on Gurkas ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 wow another strong earthy cigar. Starting to warm up about 30 degrees now. Calm lot of humidity in the air. I think the perfect storm is headed our way.:bounce:


----------



## harley33

An 08 Monte 4. Very nice and full. You guys talking about the custom rolled in the other thread has got me lookin'....


----------



## TXsmoker

Another Johnny-O. I love these cigars.


----------



## havanajohn

A very nice '08 Esplendido


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar. Man there's a lot of snow outside and its not even finished yet. Have a safe day gents


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas898 Varnished just got done with the shovel time too relax.:martini:


----------



## Les Paul

RG Lonsdale. I'm not sure from what year, LOL.


----------



## bpegler

Custom G. Ed. This is basically a toro sized custom. Very spicy and full bodied. Think Montecristo meets Ramon Allones. Wrapper is so oily it makes my finger slick. Dark grey ash. Young but smoking well, slightly uneven burn. 

An offer for the Bull Man only :

Want me to send you one of these? I feel terrible that my last recommendations didn't work out for you.


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal principe (sp)
It has been a yr since I visited with this stick.
I won't make that mistake again.
Possibly the best in the line ....as of today


----------



## tiger187126

an '04 Monte No.2

it was my introduction to the twang.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tiger187126 said:


> an '04 Monte No.2
> 
> it was my introduction to the twang.


And a great introduction it was i am sure there is none better IMHO!
:first:


----------



## tiger187126

TonyBrooklyn said:


> And a great introduction it was i am sure there is none better IMHO!
> :first:


definitely a good smoke. i'm going to have to smoke more CC's though to make sure. it's going to be hard work, but i think i'm up to the task.


----------



## harley33

tiger187126 said:


> an '04 Monte No.2
> 
> it was my introduction to the twang.


Great Start!


----------



## bouncintiga

J-O short courtesy of brotha Isaac! Very tasty to start, the finish was a little harsh. these will be great with more rest and maybe a little drier.


----------



## eyesack

bouncintiga said:


> J-O short courtesy of brotha Isaac! Very tasty to start, the finish was a little harsh. these will be great with more rest and maybe a little drier.


x2 on that ^ lol. Mine was unexpectedly spicy and less sweet than last one. Not sure, but these might have to go away for a while  Will test again next week to find out.

Also smoked my first RyJ Mille Fleur courtesy of Mr. Tiga last night; very tasty with potential for growth! I really like the RyJ flavor profile. Sweet and cedary, creamy, with a crisp, clean finish.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar couple of Advil that was a lot of snow to shovel.


----------



## asmartbull

Just started a Carlos Fernandez Coronas Extra.....
This has mellowed a bit,,,,,,but the barnyard
is awesome............glad I have a few bundles.....


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Just started a Carlos Fernandez Coronas Extra.....
> This has mellowed a bit,,,,,,but the barnyard
> is awesome............glad I have a few bundles.....


 OK
The first 1/3 ws very enjoyabe
The second 1/3 dropped off a little
and the last 1/3 is thundering back.

Like I told Tony
This is a great Summer BBQ cigar......
Not meaty enough to be an after diner stick....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Wide Churchill Wow this cigar is very powerful boarding on harsh on the first 1/3. Its really to young to judge as it is from Mar 2010 just wanted to get a baseline.


----------



## tdkimer

Yesterday was a Bolivar PC, and a H Upmann Mag 46.
Hanging out in the cliffs of Negril for our 10th Anniversary.


----------



## asmartbull

tdkimer said:


> Yesterday was a Bolivar PC, and a H Upmann Mag 46.
> Hanging out in the cliffs of Negril for our 10th Anniversary.


I have a pic like that,,,did you take the catamaran criuse...Ricks Cafe ?


----------



## tdkimer

asmartbull said:


> I have a pic like that,,,did you take the catamaran criuse...Ricks Cafe ?


We're staying at a small resort a couple properties away from Rick's. Our first time in JA, really enjoying it. For some reason my stogies & the Red Stripe taste better out here!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short egg whites and ham coffee black damn its cold here still only 6 degrees. Have a great day gents stay warm!


----------



## tiger187126

just smoked a Cohiba Coronas Especiales (9/05). i'm getting a little worried, between that and the monte i'm just not blown away yet. they were both consistently good cigars, but i just can't say that they are the best things since sliced bread.

maybe my standards are too high or i'm expecting something that's not there.

i know that the first CC i had was some kind of cohiba and it got me all fired up about them to begin with. i'm still trying to find that flavor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tiger187126 said:


> just smoked a Cohiba Coronas Especiales (9/05). i'm getting a little worried, between that and the monte i'm just not blown away yet. they were both consistently good cigars, but i just can't say that they are the best things since sliced bread.
> 
> maybe my standards are too high or i'm expecting something that's not there.
> 
> i know that the first CC i had was some kind of cohiba and it got me all fired up about them to begin with. i'm still trying to find that flavor.


Sadly it doesn't always work that way. I smoked a HDM out of the selection robusto box box in 03. To this day i can't find one just like it. The flavors were so pronounced and changed back an forth so many times. I have placed these expectations on other hoyo's only to be disappointed. So much so that i now avoid the line all together.:banghead:


----------



## tiger187126

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sadly it doesn't always work that way. I smoked a HDM out of the selection robusto box box in 03. To this day i can't find one just like it. The flavors were so pronounced and changed back an forth so many times. I have placed these expectations on other hoyo's only to be disappointed. So much so that i now avoid the line all together.:banghead:


damnit man! in times like these i need hope, not stories about lost flavors!

i'm actually thinking i might just sit on the rest of my "sampler" until the weather gets better and maybe then something will change.

it can't hurt to have these guys sit a little longer anyway.

it's this sweetness and it was there almost the entire smoke. it would dull down a little and other flavors would come in, but there was just this overarching sweet taste that i loved and i've even tasted hints of in some better nicaraguan cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tiger187126 said:


> damnit man! in times like these i need hope, not stories about lost flavors!
> 
> i'm actually thinking i might just sit on the rest of my "sampler" until the weather gets better and maybe then something will change.
> 
> it can't hurt to have these guys sit a little longer anyway.
> 
> it's this sweetness and it was there almost the entire smoke. it would dull down a little and other flavors would come in, but there was just this overarching sweet taste that i loved and i've even tasted hints of in some better nicaraguan cigars.


Next time i will lie to you.

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::tease::caked:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie p #2 07 wow this is really nice with some knob creek. Not many cigars can stand up to it this is really nice!


----------



## asmartbull

tiger187126 said:


> just smoked a Cohiba Coronas Especiales (9/05). i'm getting a little worried, between that and the monte i'm just not blown away yet. they were both consistently good cigars, but i just can't say that they are the best things since sliced bread.
> 
> maybe my standards are too high or i'm expecting something that's not there.
> 
> i know that the first CC i had was some kind of cohiba and it got me all fired up about them to begin with. i'm still trying to find that flavor.


I have so 05's and are really nice.....but I did drop the rh to <60......
It took me a while to get used to "sipping'. 
On a similar note I sent one to Tony and he said the draw was so tight, it smokes like a twig......Stay the course....


----------



## harley33

Hey Jeff-

Bull brings up a good point. 

I smoke outside and in the winter I know that I smoke quicker than in the summer sitting on the deck relaxing. I just enjoyed a anejo 55 tonight and while it's not a CC, I smoked it in less than an hour. Last night I had a San Cristobal El Princpie (sp) that I finished in 25 minutes. I don't think that I give give the cigars the time they deserve, and that's why I don't usually smoke my better stock in the winter.

Just a thought because I know that I am guilty of that. Don't give up just yet!

Jeff


----------



## tiger187126

harley33 said:


> Hey Jeff-
> 
> Bull brings up a good point.
> 
> I smoke outside and in the winter I know that I smoke quicker than in the summer sitting on the deck relaxing. I just enjoyed a anejo 55 tonight and while it's not a CC, I smoked it in less than an hour. Last night I had a San Cristobal El Princpie (sp) that I finished in 25 minutes. I don't think that I give give the cigars the time they deserve, and that's why I don't usually smoke my better stock in the winter.
> 
> Just a thought because I know that I am guilty of that. Don't give up just yet!
> 
> Jeff


i definitely am going to wait until the weather gets nicer before i try anymore. it's too bad i just can't walk into the b&m and smoke these, but i wouldn't want to bring any attention to the shop owner or myself since there are a lot of government officials that frequent the place.

oh well, patience is a virtue i hear.


----------



## Zfog

I just smoked a RASS at the herf in Mass.
Definately a great stick!!! I don't think it had a ton of time under its belt. But still a great stick. I can't wait til I have enough of a stash to have a bunch of well aged cubans!!! All in good time! lol


----------



## eyesack

Smoked a Party Short today with JohnnyMicro. Love these things in this weather! Short enough to not freeze thine arse off, spicy enough to keep your mouth/throat warm lol!

Thanks Chan for this one!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee Dark Power Bar cold as a witches tit out here!


----------



## tdkimer

Started the day yesterday with a RASS (thanks Jeff). What a smooth, delightful cigar. Tried the RASCC, but never had the RASS. Fantastic robusto.

Later I went with this...








The Reserva was refined, spicy, grassy, creamy, and twangy. Great stick!

Ending the night with an old favorite, Trinidad Coloniales


----------



## harley33

tdkimer said:


> Started the day yesterday with a RASS (thanks Jeff). What a smooth, delightful cigar. Tried the RASCC, but never had the RASS. Fantastic robusto.
> 
> Later I went with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reserva was refined, spicy, grassy, creamy, and twangy. Great stick!
> 
> Ending the night with an old favorite, Trinidad Coloniales


That doesn't look like Kansas....


----------



## bpegler

tdkimer said:


> Started the day yesterday with a RASS (thanks Jeff). What a smooth, delightful cigar. Tried the RASCC, but never had the RASS. Fantastic robusto.
> 
> Later I went with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reserva was refined, spicy, grassy, creamy, and twangy. Great stick!
> 
> Ending the night with an old favorite, Trinidad Coloniales


That is the most jealousy provoking post I have ever seen!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 good quick smoke!


----------



## eyesack

tdkimer said:


> Later I went with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Reserva was refined, spicy, grassy, creamy, and twangy. Great stick!


Must... Go to... Warm... Weather... haha nice day, huh?


----------



## Zfog

I smoked an H. Upman Coronas Major thanks to Smelvis (Dave).
It was great, I only had it for like a day. Although, I don't get as many opportunities to really sit, relax and enjoy a smoke as I did the last two days at a herf.


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba SigloIV, I am liking these more and more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 Coffee big Sunday Breakfast 30 degrees out feels like a heat wave.

LETS GO JETS!:ear::ear::ear::ear::ear:


----------



## TXsmoker

Another Johnny-O Dark Short. Im loving these. A couple of cup of Jamacian Blue Mountain coffee go well with these.


----------



## Scott W.

Just lit up a 08 VR #2. Excellent.


----------



## rcruz1211

Bolivar Petit Corona...what a little powerhouse! I'll be posting a review later.


----------



## bpegler

San Juan y Martinez Churchill. Another custom rolled cigar. Strong barnyard with a lot of bite. Sweet hickory undertones. Slow burning stick. A bit like the old RyJ Churchills before they were civilized. Medium volume of smoke. More strength than complexity. I'm only half way through but it's probably a two hour smoke. Good thing it's 47 and mostly sunny out!


----------



## tiger187126

RyJ short Churchill from '07


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Reyes 08.............Fan freekin tastic........


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> San Juan y Martinez Churchill. Another custom rolled cigar. Strong barnyard with a lot of bite. Sweet hickory undertones. Slow burning stick. A bit like the old RyJ Churchills before they were civilized. Medium volume of smoke. More strength than complexity. I'm only half way through but it's probably a two hour smoke. Good thing it's 47 and mostly sunny out!


I wish I was Bob's neighbor eace:


----------



## rcruz1211

asmartbull said:


> Trinidad Reyes 08.............Fan freekin tastic........


I'm going to see if I can snag one tomorrow. These small smokes are great for winter.


----------



## TXsmoker

Bolivar Belicoso


----------



## eyesack

Smoked my first party salomones and cohiba sig 6
Thanks Ron and HavanaJohn!


----------



## TrippMc4

SCdlH Principe. I usually love these but this one was a dud...


----------



## TrippMc4

eyesack said:


> Smoked my first party salomones and cohiba sig 6
> Thanks Ron and HavanaJohn!


How did you like the party salomones? I have a box of these but have not found the time to try one yet. They look spectacular though!


----------



## eyesack

TrippMc4 said:


> SCdlH Principe. I usually love these but this one was a dud...


Sorry to hear that, brother! I love the SCdlH flavor profile, but for some reason I keep finding excuses to buy Partagas and Monte more often.


TrippMc4 said:


> How did you like the party salomones? I have a box of these but have not found the time to try one yet. They look spectacular though!


I was gifted this one by Ron. Tasted like it had some time on it, burnt a little lop-sided, like most figurado's I've smoked; but boy was it great! Especially for a winter-time smoke, something with a lot of spice is nice to warm ya up! Give 'em a shot so you have a baseline for the rest of the box! :dude:


----------



## eyesack

Plus, the most entertaining part is right past the "nipple", when the rest of the "boob" ignites and you get slapped in the mouth with a wallop of flavor! lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH MURALLA 07 after a big JETS win Three Fingers of Pappy Van Winkle 23 yr old. After all this is a special occasion.
LETS GO JETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinpeace

Monte #2


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> SCDLH MURALLA 07 after a big JETS win Three Fingers of Pappy Van Winkle 23 yr old. After all this is a special occasion.
> LETS GO JETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


About that Three Fingers of Pappy Van Winkle 23... I think I just saw something like that on late-night Showtime! LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black while reading the N.Y Daily news and the N.Y Post sports sections. You gotta love the front pages!
:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black while reading the N.Y Daily news and the N.Y Post sports sections. You gotta love the front pages!
> :first::first::first::first::first:


*WHAAAAaaaaaT!* Not an ERDM Choix Supreme? I'm stunned into silence! (For about 45 seconds anyway).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> *WHAAAAaaaaaT!* Not an ERDM Choix Supreme? I'm stunned into silence! (For about 45 seconds anyway).


I ran out gotta order more!:laugh:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I ran out gotta order more!:laugh:


LMAO. I knew there was a valid reason. :mischief:


----------



## harley33

[No message]


----------



## Mante

harley33 said:


> View attachment 53985


 Since we are just quoting nothing I thought I might try it. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## harley33

Tashaz said:


> Since we are just quoting nothing I thought I might try it. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yeah, I was trying to stir the pot and I f'd up the attachment...










On topic, A 08 Monte 2 and 07 Mag 46 yesterday...


----------



## Mante

harley33 said:


> Yeah, I was trying to stir the pot and I f'd up the attachment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, A 08 Monte 2 and 07 Mag 46 yesterday...


LMAO. Bumped for playing.
:mischief:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Wide Churchill these are young but i really like them. Better than the short Churchill and nothing like the 7x47.


----------



## rcruz1211

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ Wide Churchill these are young but i really like them. Better than the short Churchill and nothing like the 7x47.


I have one of these resting...it looks fantastic!


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ Wide Churchill these are young but i really like them. Better than the short Churchill and nothing like the 7x47.


Are they fuller than the short churchills? I find the shorties to be really lacking in flavor. They are solid, good burning smokes, but for some reason my box is very lacking in the twang department.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rcruz1211 said:


> I have one of these resting...it looks fantastic!


Your gonna love it!



harley33 said:


> Are they fuller than the short churchills? I find the shorties to be really lacking in flavor. They are solid, good burning smokes, but for some reason my box is very lacking in the twang department.


Much fuller than the shorts, i only bought a ten box to try them i like them so much i am gonna pull the trigger on a full box. The only thing i am not crazy about is the large R/G. But they are loaded with TWANG!


----------



## TXsmoker

Johnny-O Dark Short. Im hooked on these smokes. Next order will include a couple of bundles of these, as well as something else from the Johnny-O line.


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Much fuller than the shorts, i only bought a ten box to try them i like them so much i am gonna pull the trigger on a full box. The only thing i am not crazy about is the large R/G. But they are loaded with TWANG!


Im going to have to look into a 10'er of these when I make my next purchase.


----------



## thebayratt

Jonny O Short, thanks to Isaac.


----------



## Tredegar

Quay D'Orsay Panatela 07


----------



## smelvis

Monte Peite, Bolivar Epicure, Siglo III and a Bolivar Royal all tubos


----------



## harley33

Monte 4 and a RASS. Monte wins...


----------



## HydroRaven

smelvis said:


> Monte Peite, Bolivar Epicure, Siglo III and a Bolivar Royal all tubos


Not all in one sitting I hope Dave


----------



## TrippMc4

Hoyo do Monterey LE 2007. Solid smoke but a little milder than I typically like.


----------



## Chris R

I wanted to see how my DEC 09 VR Famosos were coming along. It was defiantly better than the few I smoked better than the ones I smoked in early fall. 
They still need more time but I can tell the potential is there...


----------



## eyesack

Chris R said:


> I wanted to see how my DEC 09 VR Famosos were coming along. It was defiantly better than the few I smoked better than the ones I smoked in early fall.
> They still need more time but I can tell the potential is there...


That's the beauty of the hobby, my friend! Finding out when is a good time to smoke these and what RH you like them at is half the fun! Good info, btw.


----------



## smelvis

HydroRaven said:


> Not all in one sitting I hope Dave


one day and more actually.


----------



## eyesack

smelvis said:


> Monte Peite, Bolivar Epicure, Siglo III and a Bolivar Royal all tubos


And not a one was moldy?  lol


----------



## asmartbull

Chris R said:


> I wanted to see how my DEC 09 VR Famosos were coming along. It was defiantly better than the few I smoked better than the ones I smoked in early fall.
> They still need more time but I can tell the potential is there...


The 08's are becoming wonderful.............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black power bar looks like another shoveling day.


----------



## smelvis

eyesack said:


> And not a one was moldy?  lol


No why? :fish:


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> The 08's are becoming wonderful.............


I still think the 08's need time but that's just MHO. For all the raving about this cigar my 08's are not showing it yet. Good agreed, not great yet.

DAMN! My post counter went up! WTF?


----------



## asmartbull

Tashaz said:


> I still think the 08's need time but that's just MHO. For all the raving about this cigar my 08's are not showing it yet. Good agreed, not great yet.
> 
> DAMN! My post counter went up! WTF?


Agreed,,,,but this cigar has been my biggest surprise,,,,, From where
it started to where it is today is shocking for me.....Warren, are you sure you
aren't..................... never mind...:usa2:


----------



## Zfog

Had a Romeo y Julieta for breakfast with a nice regular D&D coffee!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny-O box pressed corona.:beerchug:


----------



## Krish the Fish

Had an '06 EL Cohiba Piramide...


----------



## smelvis

Yum


----------



## bigslowrock

lgc MdO#4


----------



## bouncintiga

lookin good dave!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 coffee black slippery out there today have a safe day gents!:dude:


----------



## Mante

A Nub 466T but it did say "Habano" on the band so I guess it belongs here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> A Nub 466T but it did say "Habano" on the band so I guess it belongs here.


:kicknuts::rofl::rofl:oke:eace:


----------



## Tredegar

10 H Upmann PC. Simply wonderful


----------



## asmartbull

Tredegar said:


> 10 H Upmann PC. Simply wonderful


 Ten Upmanns,,,damn


----------



## TXsmoker

Another Johnny-O.


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :kicknuts::rofl::rofl:oke:eace:


I promise to smoke a cuban next Tony. LOL. :dude:


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo I yesterday afternoon during a conference call. 

kind of fun to be on a call for work and enjoying a cigar at the same time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> I promise to smoke a cuban next Tony. LOL. :dude:


:whoo::dude::hug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 Varnished taking advantage as it is 40 degrees right now!:whoo:


----------



## tiger187126

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas 898 Varnished taking advantage as it is 40 degrees right now!:whoo:


It's a heat wave! I'm smoking a san cristobal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bigslowrock said:


> lgc MdO#4


Nice cigar from 02?


----------



## bouncintiga

a monte 4, delicious! first in a while.


----------



## harley33

Petite Edmundo this morning from 07 and a El principe tonight.


----------



## TXsmoker

Im just nubbing out a Johnny-O now, and Im thinking about firing up a VR that has been calling my name from my humi for a while now.


----------



## eyesack

Smoked a Boli PC today. Too bad they're a bit sick now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 great cheap smoke!
Almost forgot running late this morning Coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents!:smoke:


----------



## Mante

A Monte #4. Just to keep Tony happy as I said I would. LOL. It was a nice dependable smoke as always BTW.:smoke:


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a Diplomatico No. 2. It was very mild, but perfect for a morning smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

PLPC 07,,,,,A cpl yrs have been very nice to this cigar.
Any harshness is gone, and the flavors meld together nicely.
With coffee, very enjoyable


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another RYJ Wide Churchill before the sun goes down still almost 30 degrees heat wave!


----------



## rcruz1211

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another RYJ Wide Churchill before the sun goes down still almost 30 degrees heat wave!


You really seem to be enjoying that stick. I've seen you say great things about it several times. What is the flavor like?


----------



## tiger187126

SLR serie A from '02. You know Tony, you might be on to something with this whole "age" thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rcruz1211 said:


> You really seem to be enjoying that stick. I've seen you say great things about it several times. What is the flavor like?


Really not like any RYJ i have had before. A really strong tobacco core nutty spicy slightly sweet real meaty and loaded with TWANG. The first 1/3 is harsh but these are very young cigars. I am just going through this 10 box but not one has been disappointing yet. I think its time to order a full box or two. I'll keep you posted.:dude:



tiger187126 said:


> SLR serie A from '02. You know Tony, you might be on to something with this whole "age" thing.


Age is not good for most things my friend except Wine and Cigars!eace:


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> PLPC 07,,,,,A cpl yrs have been very nice to this cigar.
> Any harshness is gone, and the flavors meld together nicely.
> With coffee, very enjoyable


I am getting ready to nub this one, and damn 
an OMG moment......What I great hit of lightly spiced buttery Barnyard....
Well worth the wait....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rcruz1211 said:


> You really seem to be enjoying that stick. I've seen you say great things about it several times. What is the flavor like?


The TWANG i am getting in the last 1/3 of this stick is phenomenal.
I don't know if aging these will do them justice. In the sense they might mellow.


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Royal Corona. The last CA cigar of the year I agreed with until this year's.


----------



## harley33

Monte Petit Edmo. Very Monte like.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee dark egg whites and ham. Snowing again more shoveling today:hurt:. Have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Bolivar Royal Corona. The last CA cigar of the year I agreed with until this year's.


Bob
How long did it take to come around....
The last one I tried had 2 and it tasted like it was never going 
to turn the corner


----------



## HydroRaven

HdM Epicure #2

Next on the list is a RASS.


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Bob
> How long did it take to come around....
> The last one I tried had 2 and it tasted like it was never going
> to turn the corner


These are 07s. Smoking well just in the last year. I love them, but I agree they need rest. I had a couple 05 and 06 boxes but the gnomes must have raided my humidor and smoked them all. I still have some Boli CEs from 98 that are about perfect.

It's so hard to be patient ...


----------



## TXsmoker

Just about to fire up a Ramon Allones. Im guessing its a robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Immensias 07 3 fingers of Knob Creek i gotta say i am impressed not wowed but impressed. I stayed away from these for a long time. I figured if they are so good why are they still around. Boy was i wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## Zfog

I just smoked a Partagas Serie D no.4.
It was my first PSD4 and it was great!!! I think I favor the PSP2 just a little though.


----------



## mvorbrodt

Behike 56  :jaw:


----------



## Mante

Epicure #2. Yep, these are great with a year.


Sorry, bad lighting.


----------



## s_vivo

Too bad about the poor choice of drink....


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> Too bad about the poor choice of drink....


Wasnt a good match but I will say, blow it out your arse! LMAO.:dude:

790.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Frosted Flakes.
Damn its cold -5 degrees.:brick:


----------



## reblyell

Stopped by a friends house yesterday. He asked me if I wanted a cigar and I, of course, said "sure!"

He reached into the humi and said, "here try one of these" and handed me an R y J CC prob. Churchill size.

2 hours and 2 Scotches later, he handed me round 2; a Monte CC.

2 hours, 2 more Scotches, and a large pizza later, it was time for dessert; a tasty HdM Habana.

All of these had been in his humi for nearly 2 yrs. and were very well rested.

Good friend, good food, good booze, good conversation, great cigars, an afternoon well spent.


----------



## harley33

Johnny O...

Sounds like a great time Joe. It's 8 degrees here in central Ohio... I wish that I lived in a warmer climate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina Unicos 09 strong spicy cinnamon chocolate notes real earthy nice cigar!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Vegas Robaina Unicos 09 strong spicy cinnamon chocolate notes real earthy nice cigar!


Tony
Good to see you let it rest over night........or was it still chilly from the freezer...:tape:

I can imaging how great it is going to be when it thaws out....:evil:


----------



## asmartbull

I Cuaba something or other.
It is an iddy biddy one..........

The draw is much better than I remember
and very nice honey nuts.....

The Rum is a little over-powering.....

But I am happy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> Good to see you let it rest over night........or was it still chilly from the freezer...:tape:
> 
> I can imaging how great it is going to be when it thaws out....:evil:


You know it was right out of the freezer lol! I am on the last 1/3 it is Twanginging away great cigar. Thanks for the advice Bull Man!:hug:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know it was right out of the freezer lol! I am on the last 1/3 it is Twanginging away great cigar. Thanks for the advice Bull Man!:hug:


 I was praying you like it...

As you know , VR is quicly becoming my drug of choice


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> Good to see you let it rest over night........or was it still chilly from the freezer...:tape:
> 
> I can imaging how great it is going to be when it thaws out....:evil:


So, well rested equals no freezer burns? We're a hoot.

Balmy 35 degrees here in Tennessee. RyJ Escudo 07. Lots of sweetness for the Romeo line. Gets complex in the last third.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Got back from a long trip and it's so far below zero I don't even want to think about what smoking a cigar outdoors would be like! But there was plenty of time to smoke great stuff down in the southern hemisphere...perfect for churchills as there were no time constraints or having to worry about getting cold! So this is my "what did you smoke lately" entry for the past month or so...lots of HdM Palmas Extra, some Party PCEs, lots of ERDM CS, some La Gloria Tainos, Punch Churchill, an SLR DC, some cheapo Rafael Gonzales Panetelas I picked out of a forgotten box at the airport, and an overpriced fiver of Cohiba Coronas Especiales. 

Good to be back...actually not really! Wish I was still down south smoking it up, but at least I get to get back in gear on Puff. Sadly with this horrible weather, my smoking rate is bound to plummet.


----------



## Zfog

Jonny-O short dark. Great cigar so far!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Well I finally gave in and braved the cold after about a month without a cigar. I can't til I get to build the theater room/ cigar room this spring.

I had a Le Hoyo Du Maire from Dec 05 which only lasted about 20 minutes and that was almost too long... It was pretty good for a little smoke though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:woohoo:Minus 7 degrees up here Partagas short coffee black egg whites and ham sandwich. Hanging at my friend Brains Deli shooting the breeze. Stay Warm Gents!

_JETS !!!!!!!!!!! Jets Jets Jets_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigslowrock

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice cigar from 02?


yup from 02


----------



## bpegler

PSD1 EL 2004.

Oh my God!

It's been a while since I've had one. They've improved. Really complex. Like I started with a HdM that morphed into a Partagas about a third of the way in.
Cocoa spicy dreams.


----------



## Zfog

bpegler said:


> PSD1 EL 2004.
> 
> Oh my God!
> 
> It's been a while since I've had one. They've improved. Really complex. Like I started with a HdM that morphed into a Partagas about a third of the way in.
> Cocoa spicy dreams.


This description has me dying to try one. Cocoa spicy dreams eh? lol


----------



## KcJason1

Sancho Panza PC... Decent, But it was no Bolivar, or Monte #4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bigslowrock said:


> yup from 02


I didn't forget ya bro as soon as it lets me!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> This description has me dying to try one. Cocoa spicy dreams eh? lol


Good luck finding one and if you did i can't imagine the price tag!:bolt:


----------



## Zfog

I am smoking an HDM EE. I am still in the first third and so far this baby is tasting great.


----------



## bouncintiga

had my first monte 2 (WOW, i get the hype now and this was right on the money for great monte flavors) and a decade old punch RS12, delicious!


----------



## TrippMc4

Had a Monte 4 at halftime of the Packers vs. Bears game.


----------



## eyesack

bouncintiga said:


> had my first monte 2 (WOW, i get the hype now and this was right on the money for great monte flavors)!


Had the same! Thanks to John and Joel at our herf, I was able to smoke one and keep one for later! Also smoked a SCDLH El Principe thanks to the guy I just quoted.

Gonna have to find a few boxes of the 2's now. Damnit! LOL!
:clock: <-- is it just me or is this guy swinging his nuts?


----------



## Zfog

eyesack said:


> Had the same! Thanks to John and Joel at our herf, I was able to smoke one and keep one for later! Also smoked a SCDLH El Principe thanks to the guy I just quoted.
> 
> Gonna have to find a few boxes of the 2's now. Damnit! LOL!
> :clock: <-- is it just me or is this guy swinging his nuts?


Did you get a lot of twang?:laugh:

:clockdefinately swinging his nut):clock:


----------



## eyesack

Ya! I think I might have out-twanged even Tony today! lol! The Monte 2 is really, really a great smoke. Purged twice towards the end, but the flavors were so well-balanced, burnt great, and not overly powerful. I'd say it was a full-flavored, medium-bodied cigar only because I didn't get huge volumes of smoke, but it didn't need it.


----------



## TXsmoker

La Gloria Cubana


----------



## Tredegar

99 Saint Luis Rey Lonsdale. Very nice.


----------



## Rock31

My first Party Short, such a nice cigar!

Thanks Mr Zoober!


----------



## Tarks

Good day overall. Watched football all day at a buddies house. Smoked an 07 Monte Especial, 06 RyJ Ex 4, 08 Cohiba Sig II and a 08 HyM Epi Esp.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee black Have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar imensias 07 tight draw if it don't loosen up soon i am gonna toss it and start over.:bolt:


----------



## niterider56

Parti short with coffee on the way to work.


----------



## Rock31

Bolivar Gold Medal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late start today shovel shovel shovel snow snow snow!
V.R. Unicos about two pots of coffee black egg whites and ham.
Stay dry stay warm stay safe gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo:


----------



## asmartbull

BPC 07
I am glad I love these,,,caus tit's to freeking cold...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Near 30 degrees right now heat wave!
Partagas SP#2 early 07 boy i wish i had more of these!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Near 30 degrees right now heat wave!
> Partagas SP#2 early 07 boy i wish i had more of these!


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

That was my #3 this AM......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> That was my #3 this AM......


:jaw::yo:

Your as bad as i am Bull Man!:lol:


----------



## Chris R

JLP cream on my way home from school while stuck in traffic. I forgot how much I like these little buggers.


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Connie 2. Love this cigar!


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Near 30 degrees right now heat wave!
> Partagas SP#2 early 07 boy i wish i had more of these!


You're nuts, Tony! Are you smoking these outside every day?!?! Heat wave indeed... I'm going to celebrate my first day without cigarettes with something nice! :banghead: lol I know, I know; so counter-productive! :noidea:


----------



## bpegler

Juan Lopez# 2. Very spicy, a little butternut.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Absolutely freezing, warmed up the car in the garage and quickly smoked a HdM Palmas Extra. Why I still live here, I don't know!


----------



## Zfog

I just smoked an '09 Rass. While I froze my ass off, lol.


----------



## eyesack

Frinkiac7 said:


> Absolutely freezing, warmed up the car in the garage and quickly smoked a HdM Palmas Extra. Why I still live here, I don't know!


Jeez don't get carbon monoxide poisoning!!!!


----------



## Frinkiac7

eyesack said:


> Jeez don't get carbon monoxide poisoning!!!!


Lol okay, I should add that I turn off the engine after the car has warmed up, then crack the window a bit and smoke. Keeps it slightly warmer than the outside temp.


----------



## Termite

Just smoked a Cohiba Roubusto! First CC and it was GREAT! I thought I would be disappointed because I had hoped for so much but it did not disappoint me! :thumb:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

98 Hoyo Du Prince was TASTY!!!!! Thanks Oz!!!!!!!


----------



## eyesack

Frinkiac7 said:


> Lol okay, I should add that I turn off the engine after the car has warmed up, then crack the window a bit and smoke. Keeps it slightly warmer than the outside temp.


lol! Sometimes I go for an hour-or-so-long ride during the wintry months just as an excuse to be warm while smoking.

Congrats Termite! Popped your CC cherry on a good stick!
Right now I'm actually posting on a day when I can say I'm smoking a CC! Party 8-9-8. Now I see what everyone says about these! Great stick so far!!!arty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black egg whites and ham!
More snow on the way gotta keep my strength up!
Shovel shovel shovel have a blessed day gents!


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Connie 1 last night.


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC coffee black egg whites and ham!
> More snow on the way gotta keep my strength up!
> Shovel shovel shovel have a blessed day gents!


Every morning I always see Tony's "PLPC coffee black egg whites and ham". I could set my watch to it. Sometimes feels like groundhog day :tongue1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Every morning I always see Tony's "PLPC coffee black egg whites and ham". I could set my watch to it. Sometimes feels like groundhog day :tongue1:


It used to be ERDMCS but i ran out!:lalala:


----------



## tiger187126

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It used to be ERDMCS but i ran out!:lalala:


get ready to get your shovel back out, it's not looking good down here so i know it won't be good up there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tiger187126 said:


> get ready to get your shovel back out, it's not looking good down here so i know it won't be good up there.


The kids already got an early dismissal their letting them go at 10 O'clock.:faint:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Robusto (AKA) Coro Nov 08 3 fingers of Knob Creek snow coming down but its 31 degrees. Very pleasant life is good!:tea:


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Robusto (AKA) Coro Nov 08 3 fingers of Knob Creek snow coming down but its 31 degrees. Very pleasant life is good!:tea:


Bout to spark a Punch Churchill from '01 and relish the warm winter weather! 
Man, I need to stop smoking my good stuff!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Robusto (AKA) Coro Nov 08 3 fingers of Knob Creek snow coming down but its 31 degrees. Very pleasant life is good!:tea:


Damn,,,they probably still had had jet lag !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Damn,,,they probably still had had jet lag !!


Yeah but no freezer burn!:biglaugh:


----------



## harley33

VR fammie and a monte petit... both great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Frosted Flakes there GREAT!
Lotta snow outside gonna finish this cigar then shovel shovel shovel!
Have a great day gents!:rockon:


----------



## Mante

> What did you smoke today?


 My bank balance yet again. I upgraded our compressor. Hope it doesnt smoke! LOL. mg:

I'll swap you a ERDM CS for 10CFM Tony. (Cmon guys, he's one off 2K!)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> My bank balance yet again. I upgraded our compressor. Hope it doesnt smoke! LOL. mg:
> 
> I'll swap you a ERDM CS for 10CFM Tony. (Cmon guys, he's one off 2K!)


Sure thing bro! I'll ship you the 10 CFM by AIR MAIL!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sure thing bro! I'll ship you the 10 CFM by AIR MAIL!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


LMFAO. :rockon:


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> My bank balance yet again. I upgraded our compressor. Hope it doesnt smoke! LOL. mg:
> 
> I'll swap you a ERDM CS for 10CFM Tony. (Cmon guys, he's one off 2K!)


I tried 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TonyBrooklyn again


----------



## TXsmoker

smelvis said:


> I tried
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TonyBrooklyn again


Same here, must spread some first. Hmm, I guess I need to bump some people first.

Edit; Ok now I used al my bumps and that wasnt enough spreading around.


----------



## HydroRaven

Alright, I'll actually obey the good samaritan law and spread some to Tony. I want to see it over 2,000.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> I tried
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TonyBrooklyn again





TXsmoker said:


> Same here, must spread some first. Hmm, I guess I need to bump some people first.
> 
> Edit; Ok now I used al my bumps and that wasnt enough spreading around.





HydroRaven said:


> Alright, I'll actually obey the good samaritan law and spread some to Tony. I want to see it over 2,000.


Thank you gents your generosity is much appreciated!:drinking::grouphug::smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Rob T,,,,,,,,,,,A very nice smoke......


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ Wide Churchills,,,,thanks Tony
I must say that I have not been a fan of RYJ.
This cigar with Crown and Coke is a plesant surprise...


If friends keep visiting , I may have 3 cigar day.....


----------



## Zfog

asmartbull said:


> RYJ Wide Churchills,,,,thanks Tony
> I must say that I have not been a fan of RYJ.
> This cigar with Crown and Coke is a plesant surprise...
> 
> If friends keep visiting , I* may have 3 cigar day*.....


Sounds like a good day to me! :amen:


----------



## tiger187126

HDM Epi 2 from '04, i think this is the last of my original 10 that aren't from '08.

i'm letting all the '08 ones rest until at least summer.

come on mail.....


----------



## eyesack

Smokin one of the last of the handful of johnny o shorts. Gotta reup on these or mybe try a larger size


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> RYJ Wide Churchills,,,,thanks Tony
> I must say that I have not been a fan of RYJ.
> This cigar with Crown and Coke is a plesant surprise...
> 
> If friends keep visiting , I may have 3 cigar day.....


I thoroughly enjoyed the WC, Really hard for me to breakdown this stick.
I think I am just not a fan of such big RG anymore...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> RYJ Wide Churchills,,,,thanks Tony
> I must say that I have not been a fan of RYJ.
> This cigar with Crown and Coke is a plesant surprise...
> 
> If friends keep visiting , I may have 3 cigar day.....


Glad you enjoyed it Bull Man!
You are very welcome!
:drinking:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D Especial EL 2010 right out of the freezer!:smoke:
About a 1/3 of the way in let me just say these are special cigars.:amen:
I think these will age very well!:lever:


----------



## Chris R

JLP cream while I was shoveling some snow...


----------



## Zfog

Siglo ll This was a great smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Have a great day gents!


----------



## audio1der

In the last couple days, a '99 ERDM lonnie (still a touch tight, would have liked more smoke, but smooooooooooooth) and a '91 La Corona Panatela; lots of body and punch left in this one!


----------



## harley33

At home with a sick kid today... A H Upmann PC earlier and a Monte 4 a little bit ago.


----------



## Chris R

Hoyo Plams extra after class


----------



## Zeb Zoober

'06 RASS that was sent to me as part of my MAW from Brad. 

I am starting to see what a little age can do to these CCs. It was definately a more rounded and smoothed out smoke that kept the spice. Twas very cool to see how the flavors meld togather more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monticristo#2 07 3 fingers of Pappy Van Winkle life is good!:humble::amen:


----------



## Zfog

BBF thanks to HavanaJohn! Very nice so far.


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar royal corona last night in my hotel room.

One of the advantages of traveling is the occasion of being lucky enough to find a hotel that still has smoking rooms.

Best regards, tony


----------



## canuck2099

Cohiba Robusto, and it was gooooooooood !!


----------



## HydroRaven

RASCC, not bad for the price I must say. I'm no authority, but I might have tasted some nice nuttiness in there somewhere.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny-O box pressed corona coffee black Powerbar have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina Unicos 09 once again 3 fingers of Pappy gets the call.


----------



## bigslowrock

a long long time ago in a galaxy far far away, you know back when there was chatbox, I was bombed by the justice league.

Thanks to Jesse, Kym, Warren for this RyJ Short churchill tubo


----------



## Rock31

My last Party Short, guess it's just about time to try again


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black Breakfast of champions:third:
Have a blessed day gents!:yo:


----------



## eyesack

You too, Tony! Guys, it is too early to still be awake... Someone put a bullet in my head so I can sleep? lol j/k but only kind of... :yawn:


----------



## TXsmoker

Ramon Allones Belicosa Exclusivo Canada.


----------



## bpegler

It is 65 degrees and brilliantly sunny here in East Tennessee. I'm smoking a PdR Sublime custom by my pool. Of course the cover is still on the pool, but this is just about a perfect day to smoke a big cigar. 

I wish you all could join me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 hanging with my buddy Ben in Little Italy!


----------



## harley33

07 Mag 46. Heavy duty...


----------



## bigslowrock

Bbf 09


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Mag 46


----------



## Rock31

Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## asmartbull

HDM Epi 1, 08

For the life of me, I can't see how folks prefer the #2
over this one............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black egg whites and ham.layball:
Waiting for an oil delivery that's always fun at nearly $3.50 a gallon :crazy:
Stove broke too repairman coming for that as well.
I hope it warms up being that i am going to be bored waiting around. Might as well smoke as many cigars as i can!:dance:


----------



## Rock31

Hey maybe you will get a repair lady to come fix your stove! 

Gotta love oil and gas prices, just keep going up and up and up.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

RyJ Short Churchill gifted to me by Havana John and YourChoice (Joel).
Tasty cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> Hey maybe you will get a repair lady to come fix your stove!
> 
> Gotta love oil and gas prices, just keep going up and up and up.


A lady at the stove now there's a novelty in today's times:heh::dance:
With all that stuff in Egypt right now the price is going to continue to go up!:crazy:


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black egg whites and ham.layball:
> Waiting for an oil delivery that's always fun at nearly $3.50 a gallon :crazy:
> Stove broke too repairman coming for that as well.
> I hope it warms up being that i am going to be bored waiting around. Might as well smoke as many cigars as i can!:dance:


Tony, I have a question for you: Do you smoke and eat at the same time? I've been wondering this for quite some time lol.


----------



## tiger187126

eyesack said:


> Tony, I have a question for you: Do you smoke and eat at the same time? I've been wondering this for quite some time lol.


or he eats the cigars :der:

or he rolls his eggs, ham, and power bar in the CC wrapper and uses his black coffee as the glue. :hmm:

that tony's a strange man i tell ya.


----------



## asmartbull

johnny o,,,thanks tony..

and damn, it is cold on the porch...

a propane heater can only do so much....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eyesack said:


> Tony, I have a question for you: Do you smoke and eat at the same time? I've been wondering this for quite some time lol.


Oh my GOD never i think that's disgusting.
My sister Maria had a friend named Angela my GOD she was gorgeous i thought to myself Angela it fits she is Angelic! One day she came over to my Mothers for Sunday dinner! I watched in horror as she ate and smoked cigarettes at the same time. Needless to say i never viewed her in the same light again.:hmm:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> johnny o,,,thanks tony..
> 
> and damn, it is cold on the porch...
> 
> a propane heater can only do so much....


Your welcome BULL MAN!

It was about 30 when i left Brooklyn 20's up here i did smoke a PLPC on the way up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R. Unicos 09 very tasty indeed!


----------



## bpegler

CoRo 07. Still a tad young but coming around.


----------



## tiger187126

Monte #4 

Couldn't wait, still smoked pretty darn well.

I'm really going to be hard pressed to buy NCs in the future.


----------



## eyesack

Lolol! Thanks for straightening this out, Tony! Smoked a Choix Supreme omw home from school. NOW I seee... 


tiger187126 said:


> or he eats the cigars :der:
> 
> or he rolls his eggs, ham, and power bar in the CC wrapper and uses his black coffee as the glue. :hmm:
> 
> that tony's a strange man i tell ya.


----------



## Zfog

tiger187126 said:


> Monte #4
> 
> Couldn't wait, still smoked pretty darn well.
> 
> I'm really going to be hard pressed to buy NCs in the future.


I hear ya there brother!!!

I was wondering if Tony ate at the same time as smoking too. I figured to each his own. :rofl:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra on the drive in today. So few chances to smoke with this weather, I had to take advantage. 

On the smoking-while-eating note, I actually like it and would do it more if I could. Not all of the time, but with really great food, sometimes a great cigar just hits the spot and the flavor overload is something else. Of course, I don't really get a chance to do it indoors, and most people will look at you like you're a boor. But during the summer if I can cook and eat outside, I'll sit on the porch and eat breakfast and smoke, or grill something and eat it while smoking, sure. Wouldn't do it all the time, though. To each his own!


----------



## Tredegar

Partagas Series P No. 2 Very nice smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee Black Super Partagas 06 icy slippery nasty day stay safe gents!:yo:


----------



## Rodeo

Halfway through an 08 Uppman #1 gifted to me by Bull, very nice flavors and excellent burn. I see why you like these so much Al


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudo. Lots going on with this cigar. My favorite of the 07 ELs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 very pleasant cigar!:yo:


----------



## Rodeo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coro 08 very pleasant cigar!:yo:


Sampled a '10 CoRo last night ... trying to say away from my dwindling stock of 05s but I needed a CoRo fix. What a pleasant surprise, quality tobacco, beautifully constructed and dam good for a young 'un. These are going to age beautifully and I' sitting on 2 boxes :lock1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Sampled a '10 CoRo last night ... trying to say away from my dwindling stock of 05s but I needed a CoRo fix. What a pleasant surprise, quality tobacco, beautifully constructed and dam good for a young 'un. These are going to age beautifully and I' sitting on 2 boxes :lock1:


In 5 years your gonna have two fantastic boxes of cigars.:yo:
For me i have to buy them aged can't seem to sit on anything anymore.:noidea:


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a PSD4 while sitting in my truck. Damn winter!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Had a Monte something.........maybe a #4? (gifted from a contest I won on another board so I didn't ask what they were) Around corona/petite corona size. Reddish wrapper..nicely assembled.....the start up was nothing spectacular but it grew into a box of #4's being ordered! I hope that's what it was.* :noidea:


----------



## tiger187126

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Had a Monte something.........maybe a #4? (gifted from a contest I won on another board so I didn't ask what they were) Around corona/petite corona size. Reddish wrapper..nicely assembled.....the start up was nothing spectacular but it grew into a box of #4's being ordered! I hope that's what it was.* :noidea:


The no 4 is a petit corona.


----------



## harley33

Party Short while watching everything turn into an icicle...


----------



## TrippMc4

Trini Reyes. Great quick smoke before the ice storm comes through!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

tiger187126 said:


> The no 4 is a petit corona.


*I don't think it was a #3....I'm pretty sure it was #4.* *Kind of hard to measure the length now! :mrgreen:*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 Coffee black egg whites and ham!:hungry:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Super Partagas 06 Coffee black egg whites and ham!:hungry:


Shocking....HAM !:hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Shocking....HAM !:hungry:


Its the lean choice in breakfast meats:decision::hungry::rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit up a Partagas short in between shoveling slush and chopping ice!


----------



## asmartbull

Juam Lopez #1, 08
A little disssssappointed


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Super Partagas 06 Coffee black egg whites and ham!:hungry:


Tony, how in the world can you have an egg without the yolk? That is the best part. :dr

Just finished an '07 RyJ Cazadores. Head is spinning like a top. If anyone ever tells you that no Cuban has the strength of a non then point them to the Cazadores. :faint:


----------



## FridayGt

Just had myself a short little Cohiba Siglo I with a cappucino. I know, I make Afghanistan seem nice! lol.


----------



## Habanolover

FridayGt said:


> Just had myself a short little Cohiba Siglo I with a cappucino. I know, I make Afghanistan seem nice! lol.


Darn soldiers over there living the good life.

Just kidding bro. Glad to see any time you guys get a few minutes to relax. Stay safe and thank you for your service.


----------



## FridayGt

Habanolover said:


> Darn soldiers over there living the good life.
> 
> Just kidding bro. Glad to see any time you guys get a few minutes to relax. Stay safe and thank you for your service.


Hahaha, it's all good. Ordered the cappucino machine online for $20, "found" some wood to make outdoor furntiture and well CC's are a plenty out here, they're just dried out and need babying. I'm sure they're just not the same as a well maintained one, but interesting to compare the CC and NC versions to get my feet wet. These have been resting a bit so I took the chance and it paid off. Got some Partagas and some RyJ's waiting for the flame too!


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Juam Lopez #1, 08
> A little disssssappointed


 I need to stop posting before the last third...
The finish was spicy and much more interesting....
Still young....will revisit in a yr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Immensas 07 the jury is still out on these.
Don't know if i would go another box.


----------



## smokinpeace

RASS. Love this smoke.


----------



## Chris R

SCdLH principe 08 lighter on flavor than I remember but still a decent cigar...


----------



## niterider56

Parti Short from 08, wonderful as usual but damn near froze my butt off smoking this morning.


----------



## bouncintiga

been a while since i posted on puff (not having a laptop isn't helping) but currently enjoying a cohiba sig4 to celebrate my friend getting an interview he's been planning/waiting months for. smooth creamy cigar, cheers gents!


----------



## eyesack

Grats to Bryant, Andrew! Tell him I said so! What happened to your laptop? I smoked a Johnny-O Short today. They're officially sick after about 2 months rest. Now I know what they taste like when they're "on the way out" so I can stop smoking them ahead of time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee black power-bar!:beerchug:


----------



## Zfog

H. Upman Coronas Major and this is smoking nice!


----------



## niterider56

Another Parti short on the way to work. I gues I'm a parti short whore.


----------



## asmartbull

Bolivar Immensas 07 ........

I have yet to try a Boli I didn't like,,,and this is no exception.
A firm draw, typical boli profile with muted flavor compared to the
BRC or Finos......
I am not yet at the mid point, but I suspect if you want Boli flavor
try the PC,RC, Finos
This cigar would benifit greatly from a cpl days in a dry box....
If you like the size of this cigar, I would place it behind the 898.
I suspect these will be available for a while as.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 09 a very nice cigar!
Thanks for turning me on to these Bull Man!
I agree on the immensas glad you finally tried it.


----------



## TrippMc4

VR Familar. Great smoke. Can anyone tell me how this compares to the Famosos? I know they are similar in size, are they similar in taste? I have not had many VRs.


----------



## asmartbull

TrippMc4 said:


> VR Familar. Great smoke. Can anyone tell me how this compares to the Famosos? I know they are similar in size, are they similar in taste? I have not had many VRs.


 Very similar......
The beauty of VR is that the Familiar, Famosos, and Unicos are so similar,
you can buy the Size YOU enjoy.
I enjoy the ALL of them, but find myself reaching for the Famosos and Unicos as I prefer a lighter draw. There is no mistake in this marca...
but don't tell anyone.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 coffee black power bar have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Super Partagas 06 coffee black power bar have a great day gents!


Damn,,,my $$$ was on PLPC...
Oh well, there is always tomorrow..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Damn,,,my $$$ was on PLPC...
> Oh well, there is always tomorrow..


The only thing for sure is the coffee is always black!
:beerchug:


----------



## HydroRaven

Bolivar Petit Belicosos. Pretty good actually, given its age. I see tremendous aging potential.

Don't ask me to describe the different nuances, I'm not there yet. But it was a refreshing change from the regular Bolivar stuff, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Zfog

Montecristo Tubo. very nice mild stick, the draw and the burn were perfect and I enjoyed it thoroughly!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Sublime i was going to let this rest till spring.
But got antsy i must say these have come along tremendously in 10 months! For the money these are by far the best custom roll i have had in a long time!
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## bigslowrock

36 and pouring rain - smoking nothing today. :|


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez Sublime i was going to let this rest till spring.
> But got antsy i must say these have come along tremendously in 10 months! For the money these are by far the best custom roll i have had in a long time!
> :beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


good to hear they are coming around.....I am going to revisit in the spring


----------



## asmartbull

07 PLPC..........well worth the wait.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> 07 PLPC..........well worth the wait.......


What no coffee black egg whites and ham!
:rofl:ound::smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What no coffee black egg whites and ham!
> :rofl:ound::smoke2:


Hey......
I your going to have ham every day,,,a cigar every morning...keep the damn yoke in the egg:der:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Hey......
> I your going to have ham every day,,,a cigar every morning...keep the damn yoke in the egg:der:


That's the recipe for 100 years I'll see you when i get there!:beerchug:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just finished up my first Party Short. It was a balmy 34 degrees here today so I figured I better take the opportunity to have a cigar.


----------



## harley33

My first party #2. Not impressed for the $. The first third was loose, but the last 1/3 was good. Shorts are the only party that I seem to like.


----------



## Frinkiac7

harley33 said:


> My first party #2. Not impressed for the $. The first third was loose, but the last 1/3 was good. Shorts are the only party that I seem to like.


I've noticed these can be hit or miss...I've had mostly good luck. Was it out of a box or tubo?

Firing up a Party PCE here myself.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> My first party #2. Not impressed for the $. The first third was loose, but the last 1/3 was good. Shorts are the only party that I seem to like.


 Jeff , I would try an 898 before giving up on the line. IMHO they are the best Party offers......The P2 takes yrs to come into their own. I had an 07 that was pretty damn good...


----------



## Zfog

I am still a CC rookie but out of the 20 or so cubans that I have had the PSP2 is my favorite. Maybe it was just not ready.


----------



## harley33

It was an 08 tubo. Smelled great, just didn't deliver.

Alan - I think that our tastes are similar, I will have to try the 898's.

I was trying to get the complete line of #2 / Pyramids, but this one might not make the grade.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas 06 Coffee black watching the snow come down !:dude:


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Super Partagas 06 Coffee black watching the snow come down !:dude:


Snowing already? I guess its on its way over to us.... damnit!


----------



## tiger187126

'07 VR, milk skim, crispies cocoa


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> Snowing already? I guess its on its way over to us.... damnit!


Huge flakes for about an hour just stopped i think the rest of the day is supposed to be freezing rain. I'd rather have the snow!



tiger187126 said:


> '07 VR, milk skim, crispies cocoa


:clap2::clap2::clap2::dude::rofl:


----------



## asmartbull

Carlos Fernandez Piramide,,,thanks Bob....
A salty sweetness that I have yet to experience.
Much different than my other CF's......or perhaps
better aged....
With dark coffee,,,I am lovin' life today


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Carlos Fernandez Piramide,,,thanks Bob....
> A salty sweetness that I have yet to experience.
> Much different than my other CF's......or perhaps
> better aged....
> With dark coffee,,,I am lovin' life today


Glad you liked it Bull! I bought it a little over a year ago, but who knows how long it was since it was rolled?

San Juan y Martinez Churchill. 48 degrees here but the wind is blustering. Causes some tunneling. Strong cigar probably a little young but sometimes I like that raw Cuban taste. I'll be interested what you think of these Bull Man!

What a great weekend. Looking forward to the game tomorrow.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Glad you liked it Bull! I bought it a little over a year ago, but who knows how long it was since it was rolled?
> 
> San Juan y Martinez Churchill. 48 degrees here but the wind is blustering. Causes some tunneling. Strong cigar probably a little young but sometimes I like that raw Cuban taste. I'll be interested what you think of these Bull Man!
> 
> What a great weekend. Looking forward to the game tomorrow.


 I am finishing the final 1/3 ...The salt has dropped off and the barnyard has kicked in....More complexed than I remember in the other vitola's...
Am saving the Martinez for the Super Bowl....Thanks again


----------



## rcruz1211

I tried to smoke a Por Larranaga Alemania Exclusivo robusto but it was plugged...now I'm smoking a RASS


----------



## harley33

Yesterday, besides the PSD2, a ERdM CS in honor of Tony and a secretos later in the night. A Monte 4 this morning. Not sure what the next one will be... need to rummage around and find something I haven't had in a while... that kind of day in central Ohio... 35 degrees, gray and humid. Yuk.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D Especial 2010 El 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old.:beerchug:


----------



## aea6574

Celebrating something Tony or just felt like a little Pappy's today?

I went for a Cohiba Siglo I with some Bookers and a couple Bell's Hopslams.

Bes tregards, tony



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie D Especial 2010 El 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old.:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Celebrating something Tony or just felt like a little Pappy's today?
> 
> I went for a Cohiba Siglo I with some Bookers and a couple Bell's Hopslams.
> 
> Bes tregards, tony


I might ask you the same thing my brother nice selection you made tonight.
I figure life's to short to many cigars and liquor too little time!
"Life is for the living"
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Zfog

08 Trinidad coloniales from David. I figure 3 days is enough rest to spark one of these! I never said I was patient.


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Aristocrata. Even fresh, I like these little cigars.


----------



## 96Brigadier

January '08 RASS and an April '07 Epi 2. Both nice sticks.


----------



## rcruz1211

PSD4....on this beautiful German afternoon!


----------



## golfguy

Enjoyed an Upmann Petit Corona, with a cappuccino and Kahlua. mmm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee black you ready for this Bagel toasted dark with Cream Cheese after all i am in Brooklyn!oke::director:eace:


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC Coffee black you ready for this Bagel toasted dark with Cream Cheese after all i am in Brooklyn!oke::director:eace:


Yummm burnt bagels! oke::boxing::scared: Explains the billy goat pallet. :laugh:


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a gorgeous day just got back upstate about 40 degrees.
Lit up a Partagas Serie P #2 gonna enjoy the heat wave!eace:


----------



## TXsmoker

It took you an hour to get from Brooklyn to Upstate NY? I thought it would take longer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am only about 40 minutes from Yankee Staduim right above Westchester. If you catch it right no body on the road once you hit I 684. The speed limit is 65 i do 80 the whole way up. That's only if i am not driving my Corvette i made it once in 45 minutes from Brooklyn not Yankee Staduimoke:


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am only about 40 minutes from Yankee Staduim right above Westchester. If you catch it right no body on the road once you hit I 684. The speed limit is 65 i do 80 the whole way up. That's only if i am not driving my Corvette i made it once in 45 minutes from Brooklyn not Yankee Staduimoke:


Yea, at least 120 in the Vette right? I think thats where they get the best mileage.

I always liked Upstate NY. There is some pretty country up there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> Yea, at least 120 in the Vette right? I think thats where they get the best mileage.
> 
> I always liked Upstate NY. There is some pretty country up there.


LOL but so true at 120 M.PH. in overdrive i am still getting around 20 miles to the gallon. You gotta love Small Block Chevy's:mrgreen:
I am not to far up just far enough to escape the city.


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> LOL but so true at 120 M.PH. in overdrive i am still getting around 20 miles to the gallon. You gotta love Small Block Chevy's:mrgreen:
> I am not to far up just far enough to escape the city.


Thats not a smallblock, its an LSseries. Screw the wimpy 2 and 4 bolt mains, you have 6 bolts per main. And far better head design. Better EFI.

Thats cool. When I was an OTR driver I got to see a lot of that area. It was a suprise for a Texan that thought all of NY was like NYC. The Catskill mountains suprised me.


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto RE Asia Pacifico. Big 50 RG 6.1 inch cigar.

I'm at slightly past the halfway point in this gentle beauty. The first quarter was so mild it was like smoking delicious citrus air. Now it has really opened up and is moderate to almost full with nuts and oak along with sweet citrus. Lots of smoke, but The flavor comes on slowly. Very little punch like body, more like a well aged HdM.

A great cigar if you like them sneaking up on you. None of that in your face power of most of my customs.

If you know what I mean, the action is in the back of your throat and nose.

The draw and construction are superb.

A very good becoming great stick.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Had an SLR DC last night/early this morning. Helluva cigar, will try and post a review later.


----------



## bigslowrock

Sig III mmmmmmmmmm. 

If anyone is shopping for my bday, I'll take a box of these


----------



## TrippMc4

Super Bowl Sunday and it's 45 degrees outside in February! This calls for a special smoke!!!


















All I can say is . . . WOW!! I wish I could afford more of these!!


----------



## harley33

TrippMc4 said:


> Super Bowl Sunday and it's 45 degrees outside in February! This calls for a special smoke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is . . . WOW!! I wish I could afford more of these!!


Very Very Very Nice! I had big plans for today as the weather people said high of 44. LIARS... 32 and very overcast.


----------



## Chris R

Siglo IV NOV 09. 
Very good in some parts other parts left me wanting more.
I'll revisit in a few months....


----------



## asmartbull

Never mind,,,,,,a senior moment


----------



## CeeGar

PLPC from '06. Half plugged. <sigh>


----------



## Jaxon67

My one and only Partagas short. Of the three CC I have smoked, this was by far the best.
I wonder if I should get a box of these, or some RASCC?


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Siglo III....................
I love that no one talks for these.....
More for me............
Just awesome......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Arrogant Bastard Ale Coro 08 for Big Poppie for Nino for all the loved ones we miss so much!


----------



## Zfog

H. Upman Mag 46, perfect draw and ready for the game!


----------



## niterider56

Had a H Upman corona major with coffee this morning then had a PLPC and a Parti short with a few Stella Artois.


----------



## Mante

RyJ Short Churchill & a Mango Beer. Nice pairing with the sweet of the mango bringing out the cocoa but this box needs more time, it is only an infant at 12 months.:cowboyic9:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee Black!
Have a great day gents!:usa2:


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Imensas 07 3 fingers of Makers Mark.
I gotta say this cigar is all Bolivar Strong earthy!


----------



## asmartbull

09 RASCC,,,,all this talk about the 10 RASCC made me want to try a younger
RASCC......A very nice stick that still needs time.....
I still don't believe that the 2010 RASS/RASCC is not going to be good.
C'mon guys,,,are you really going to judge a yrs tobacco crop based on a 10 month old cigar.....


----------



## canuck2099

Just nub'ing an 08 PSD4 !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> 09 RASCC,,,,all this talk about the 10 RASCC made me want to try a younger
> RASCC......A very nice stick that still needs time.....
> I still don't believe that the 2010 RASS/RASCC is not going to be good.
> C'mon guys,,,are you really going to judge a yrs tobacco crop based on a 10 month old cigar.....


I guess i am bias in the sense i really don't care for the RASCC. I do however love the RASS. I got stuck with 2 rather flat boxes of RASCC i think that's what tainted my impression of them. In the end it comes down to that old saying. "Smoke what you like like what you smoke"


----------



## Zfog

08 BBF, bummed that I only have 1 left. Very good.


----------



## bouncintiga

diplo #4. smoooth


----------



## harley33

Monte Petit tubo. Good stuff!


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## harley33

H Upmann PC. Pretty good for a 10...


----------



## bouncintiga

enjoying a well rested trini reyes. when i first got them they were hopelessly plugged. now they are pulling like a perfect cigar should and i can see why people call them flavor bombs. cheers gents!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Wide Churchill. What a jaw breaker!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> RyJ Wide Churchill. What a jaw breaker!


Very uncomfortable cigar but the tastiest RYJ i ever smoked like it better than the DUKE!:bounce:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very uncomfortable cigar but the tastiest RYJ i ever smoked like it better than the DUKE!:bounce:


Yeah, I really enjoyed it. I'm going to buy a couple more boxes from last year. I've seen great new releases get ho hum over the next few years.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Yeah, I really enjoyed it. I'm going to buy a couple more boxes from last year. I've seen great new releases get ho hum over the next few years.


I really enjoyed the one Tony sent, but didn't get the sense that it had great aging potential. Now, I don't know what gives me these ideas,,,but it is evident in many sticks, ( behike, esplendido, sir winny)....just didn't get it from the RYJ


----------



## Jaxon67

My last fake Cohiba. Finally! 
Gift from my daughter obtained while in Costa Rica. If it was from anyone else....they would have met with a different fate.
Although.....they werent the worst cigars I have ever smoked.


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Aristocrat


----------



## Zfog

I smoked a box press Johnny-O thanks to the mystery BOTL! haha Thanks again!


----------



## bouncintiga

a wonderful gift from havanajohn, a very tasty sig6, thanks man!


----------



## harley33

1 inch of a plugged RASCC. No patience when it's 10 degrees outside.


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Aristocrat


----------



## TXsmoker

I decided its a 2 cigar morning. I just fired up a Cohiba Siglo II.


----------



## HydroRaven

TXsmoker said:


> I decided its a 2 cigar morning. I just fired up a Cohiba Siglo II.


Fancy!

Which one did you prefer?


----------



## TXsmoker

HydroRaven said:


> Fancy!
> 
> Which one did you prefer?


The Cohiba needs rest, but is pretty good. But, I really like the Aristocrats. They are from spring of 2010, but are smoking pretty good. I actualy like them better than the Mille Fleur's that are from 08.


----------



## harley33

My first Juan Lopez #2 '08. It's a keeper. Next order 1 of these and another Upmann Connie 1.


----------



## canuck2099

Cant decide. Next person to reply gets to decide ! It's either going to be a Cohiba Siglo I, Partagas Mille Fleur or a Monte Petite Tubo. Let me know !


----------



## bpegler

canuck2099 said:


> Cant decide. Next person to reply gets to decide ! It's either going to be a Cohiba Siglo I, Partagas Mille Fleur or a Monte Petite Tubo. Let me know !


Siglo I. You won't regret these. Small but beautiful.

I'm smoking a CoRo right now. Best robusto in the world.


----------



## canuck2099

canuck2099 said:


> Cant decide. Next person to reply gets to decide ! It's either going to be a Cohiba Siglo I, Partagas Mille Fleur or a Monte Petite Tubo. Let me know !


C'mon... I want to go and have a cigar !!!!


----------



## Rodeo

Bob's correct! Grab the Sig I and enjoy yourself!


----------



## canuck2099

Sig I it is. I only have 4 of these left. Hmmm may have to stock up again soon !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My first Habanos in 3 days had a bug wasn't in the mood to smoke or eat lost about 10 lbs!
Partagas Culebras 07 with my good friend Jimmy a fresh pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain!
Shooting the breeze so hungry i could eat a horse! Did i forget to mention Jimmy is a Chef!:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Zfog

How was the Culebra? I just got this bug you speak of.... bogus and I won't be smoking at all today. :frown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> How was the Culebra? I just got this bug you speak of.... bogus and I won't be smoking at all today. :frown:


I am about 1/2 way through it Jimmy's cooking up a storm in my kitchen.
When my daughter gets home from school she's gonna spend an hour washing dishes lol!
A very strong and earthy spicy TWANGY Partagas I can't imagine what these were like fresh. But then again in those closed coffins and aged in a closed box. They have not lost any punch IMHO!:thumb:


----------



## Krish the Fish

Behike 52 today. Amazing cigar.


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am about 1/2 way through it Jimmy's cooking up a storm in my kitchen.
> When my daughter gets home from school she's gonna spend an hour washing dishes lol!
> A very strong and earthy spicy TWANGY Partagas I can't imagine what these were like fresh. But then again in those closed coffins and aged in a closed box. They have not lost any punch IMHO!:thumb:


That sound fricken awesome! definately on the short side of my long list!
Now I am dying to smoke, but I won't waste a cigar to this flu.:laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> That sound fricken awesome! definately on the short side of my long list!
> Now I am dying to smoke, but I won't waste a cigar to this flu.:laugh:


Drink plenty of fluids i just got over it takes about 72 hours!eace:


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Drink plenty of fluids i just got over it takes about 72 hours!eace:


Will do brother, I hate getting sick. My wife is an LPN and you think she would take care of me. Instead I get thrown to the wolves. Haha Women!


----------



## harley33

Monte Petit Eddy from 07. Nice, I will reorder more of these.


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## Habanolover

Had a BGM from '08 earlier. Was pretty good but still needs about 2 more years to really shine. Back into the aging cooler they go.


----------



## eyesack

Habanolover said:


> Had a BGM from '08 earlier. Was pretty good but still needs about 2 more years to really shine. Back into the aging cooler they go.


Nice, Donnie! I'm going to get a few boxes of these I think. Even though they're more expensive than they used to be (what isn't?), they're sooo goooooood! I'd even say I like them more than all other Boli's I've had!

Guys, you're making me jealous! I'm getting too old to freeze in the garage lol and company's over sleeping above it, so I can't smoke anything but Marlboro Reds and American Spirits. Gonna give them up soon, though... I keep saying that...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black Rice Chex and Milk!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Aristocrat


----------



## Chris R

Party PCE last night. Very good first cigar I have had in about a week...


----------



## johnmoss

Having a Party Short from Apr 08.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Party Short with a _Cerveza Tecate con limón_ on the deck. It's a sunny 55° day and the snow is melting fast. Very nice.


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Connie 1. Very good smoke.


----------



## Zfog

Boli RC and its my first cigar in two days! whew


----------



## sirxlaughs

A "dry" PLPC. A "wetted" PLPC. Now washing out the taste of both of them with a Behike.


----------



## Habanolover

sirxlaughs said:


> A "dry" PLPC. A "wetted" PLPC. Now washing out the taste of both of them with a Behike.


:r :r


----------



## rcruz1211

Punch Punch!!! I am very impressed with this stick and as always..I'll be posting my newb review later.:thumb:


----------



## smelvis

Monte #2
Siglo 4

testing not bad after 1 year on the siglo but can't wait for a few more years.


----------



## HydroRaven

sirxlaughs said:


> A "dry" PLPC. A "wetted" PLPC. Now washing out the taste of both of them with a Behike.


Did you notice any difference?


----------



## HydroRaven

Party Short ABR07

On my "on the fly" list, it ranks pretty high.


----------



## sirxlaughs

HydroRaven said:


> Did you notice any difference?


The short answer is no. I'll be doing a longer writeup w/ pics and such when I get the chance.


----------



## bpegler

Partagas Serie D. No. 1EL 2004. I'm in love with these and that's a very bad thing.

Thank God my house is paid for!

Serious I recently got a couple 5ers of these and now I'm going to have to get more.

I really believe the 04 ELs are the best ever. The RyJ Hermosos are also pretty sweet. And if I win the lottery I'll stock up on the Cohiba sublimes. I think I saw them recently for just four figures a box ...


----------



## smelvis

Behike 56 Last one thinking I had a box coming which didn't work out. Now got to go looking again. BTW they just get better and better.

This was compliments of Ron Shuckins. Thanks Ron


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monte petit edmundo. 

Its suppose to be around 40 degrees here all week, I can finally start enjoying some cigars again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robinia Maestros 07 i was really looking forward to this cigar!
Dry boxed it two days after it spending 3 days in the freezer. Now i know why these are still around Flat terrible burn very disappointing. I will re-visit them in the summer hopefully it was just this stick!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra.


----------



## eyesack

Ha! I can finally post here! Party 898 with bouncintiga mmmmmm yummy!


----------



## harley33

Party #2. Better than the last one.


----------



## tiger187126

had an older looking jose la piedra with my dad with some single barrel bourbon for my birthday. extremely mild cigar, but hey can't beat the whole thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black got a hang over to much bourbon last night!:new_all_coholic::martini:
Have a great day gents!:angel:


----------



## HydroRaven

Never smoked a cigar with a hangover. Does it help, make it worse or has no effect?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Never smoked a cigar with a hangover. Does it help, make it worse or has no effect?


No difference at all for me!

2nd cigar of the day
Ramon Allones Gorditos De Allones Canadian Re 2010!
I wish i had bought 2 boxes of these now they are sold out. 
What a great cigar and so young tastes like the best RASS i ever had on steroids!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Vegas Robinia Maestros 07 i was really looking forward to this cigar!
> Dry boxed it two days after it spending 3 days in the freezer. Now i know why these are still around Flat terrible burn very disappointing. I will re-visit them in the summer hopefully it was just this stick!


I am hopeing they are just tired from the journey.....
Mine too was flat........my famosos are twice the cigar.... 
I'll revisit this in the Summer


----------



## bpegler

62 degrees and intense spring like sunshine. I'm smoking a 98 HdM DC. Very gentle for a cigar this size.
Butter and a bit of citrus.

My wife had surgery recently, so I'm at home more during the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice stick Bob best wishes to your wife for a Full and speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice stick Bob best wishes to your wife for a Full and speedy recovery!!!!!


Thanks Tony! She's doing pretty well. Taking time off to help her. I'm a mediocre nurse, but I get a couple hour break each day to smoke a cigar. Pay sucks, but the smoke break beats my day jobs benefits!


----------



## asmartbull

with all the talk of the monte 4 I figured 
I would see how mine are going......

Oct 08 #4,,,,and it is fantastic.....

Great draw, perfect burn and flavor to die for....

Maybe not "die for", but you know what I mean..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The 4 and 5 are both great quick smokes IMHO!


----------



## harley33

A SCdLH Oficios. My first SCdLH besides the El Princpe - Thanks Tripp!


----------



## CeeGar

Party short '06. Good to the last drop...


----------



## tdkimer

Oct 06 VR Famosos, first VR, nice smoke. Happy the temps are rising. Looking forward to more cigar friendly weather.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Tried a Montecristo Purito (machine made cigarillo). Pretty one-dimensional and harsh, but has a definite TWANG aftertaste.


----------



## bigslowrock

triny reyes 09


----------



## sengjc

All the talk of Montecristo has made me yearn for the CCs, so whipped out the old Monte 2 from the stock of 08s.

Ah the familiar taste and that inimitable flavour that TonyBrooklyn describes as Cuban 'twang'.

Rich sweetness of cocoa bean, cedar, some leather and creaminess on the exhale. Exhale aromas of earth and spice with cedar. Long aftertaste of coffee and earth. Sweet smelling on the nose, honey and wood.

Now into the second third and a little bit of toasted coffee creeps in, 'twanginess' with every puff.

Balance of flavours and spice.

Even burn and good draw.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Cuelebra's 07 Damn these are the Quintessential Partagas!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Cuelebra's 07 Damn these are the Quintessential Partagas!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


I may be crazy, but I believe them to be second to only the 898.

I think, I too will enjoy 1 this afternoon


----------



## asmartbull

Partagas Cuelebra's 07
I think Jeff turned me on to these....
and I am so glad he did....
What a fantastic cigar......
This cigar draws and burns better than most straight cigars...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 i am going to quote Mr. Pegler here!
"These will make believers of the Atheists"

They are really that good especially after a good meal!:hungry:


----------



## Zfog

I had a Part Short for breakfast and a Boli PC for dinner. My Cuban diet!
Even though these did not settle long they tastes awesome. The Partagas burned perfectly and was out of this world. The Bolivar had slight burn issues but I'm sure that will correct itself with some proper storage. I am living the good life brothers! :bounce:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Ramon Allones Lusitanos thanks to Bruno, I had pm'd him to ask what they were like and was told to check my mailbox a few days later. :rockon:

I let is rest for a couple weeks in the humi and decided to set fire to it this afternoon since it was nice out again. It was a pretty tasty little stick, I couldn't pick out all the flavors but it had a nice sweet note to it throughout. The beginning was mild to medium I'd say and then probably medium towards the end. I think I will probably pick up a box of them now after getting to try them out.

Thanks again Bruno!! :hungry:


----------



## harley33

A VR Clasico maybe? Thanks Tripp. It was very nice.

I have the Culebras from Party that I have been saving. I thought that it might be more of a conversation cigar, but maybe not. I will have to bring out a coffin of these to get the humi down and try one.


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar Royal Corona and an IBC root beer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black, supposed to get near 50 today trying to figure what to smoke this afternoon.:first:


----------



## sengjc

Was planning to go the Edmundo to compare with the Monte 2 yesterday...ala the thread...

Didn't get round to it, damned Melbourne rain. Cracked open a bottle of wine instead


----------



## asmartbull

BRC 07,,,,,,damn these are good


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto RE. A very creamy smoke. From cabinet 0362/1680.

Really living!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Partagas Serie D Especial I think i know whats gonna be on my next order. I would hate not to have these around!


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> A VR Clasico maybe? Thanks Tripp. It was very nice.
> 
> I have the Culebras from Party that I have been saving. I thought that it might be more of a conversation cigar, but maybe not. I will have to bring out a coffin of these to get the humi down and try one.


Jeff you should try the Culebras,,,Especially since
you are responsible for me falling in love with a twisted cigar !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Jeff you should try the Culebras,,,Especially since
> you are responsible for me falling in love with a twisted cigar !


I fell in love with a twisted woman twice!:roll::new_all_coholic::yell::martini::couch2:


----------



## Zfog

Twisted women are fun for a few minutes. Then misery for years! haha
I had a JLP Crema for breakfast. It was a good budget smoke.
Smoked a Party Short for lunch. I am loving these bad boys! I am going to have to check out those Culebras, they sound awesome!


----------



## canuck2099

A no name Cuban Petite Corona !

Just under a year ago I went to Havana for a week and one day we did a day trip out to the Vinales Valley. We visited a small plantation and the owner and his father did a cigar rolling demonstration. Although I didn't want to eat into my cigar allowance that I could bring back to Canada on a potential dog rocket, all the different vitolas rolled looked really good so I bought a small bundle of 10 pc's off him for 10 CUC ( about $10 ). I've had them resting for the past year and thought I would try one today and....WOW ! It was really good ! Great amount of smoke, very earthy, leathery and definate TWANG ! I now regret not buying more of these 'cheap-ass' Cuban smokes ! Next time I'll know better :hat:


----------



## Zfog

Thats awesome Scott, glad it was great. What would you compare it to?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

canuck2099 said:


> A no name Cuban Petite Corona !
> 
> Just under a year ago I went to Havana for a week and one day we did a day trip out to the Vinales Valley. We visited a small plantation and the owner and his father did a cigar rolling demonstration. Although I didn't want to eat into my cigar allowance that I could bring back to Canada on a potential dog rocket, all the different vitolas rolled looked really good so I bought a small bundle of 10 pc's off him for 10 CUC ( about $10 ). I've had them resting for the past year and thought I would try one today and....WOW ! It was really good ! Great amount of smoke, very earthy, leathery and definate TWANG ! I now regret not buying more of these 'cheap-ass' Cuban smokes ! Next time I'll know better :hat:


Many of my Canadian and European friends and family that have gone to Cuba in years past. Have brought me back some of these $1 or Peso cigars as they are called. Some of the best no name Cuban cigars i have sampled over the years!:canada:


----------



## canuck2099

Zfog said:


> Thats awesome Scott, glad it was great. What would you compare it to?


I dunno...maybe I am giving it too much credit but IMHO I swear it compared pretty favourably to the last Siglo II I smoked. Actually, as far as flavour is concerned it was very similar but the burn on the no name was better !


----------



## Zfog

Sounds like it was a bargain then. I wish Siglo ll were that cheap. lol Good stuff!


----------



## canuck2099

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many of my Canadian and European friends and family that have gone to Cuba in years past. Have brought me back some of these $1 or Peso cigars as they are called. Some of the best no name Cuban cigars i have sampled over the years!:canada:


Yeah, its a shame that I didn't get more. However, they can be a bit hit or miss from what I am told. Even if the tobacco is A grade some of the torcedore's might not be the best. Considering there is no quality control you might end up with some very tight/loose sticks etc. That would be the only issue as I dont care if they are not all uniform length/gauge !

My wife and I have discussed going back this year so I may be able to make up for my mistake !


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Mag 48 LE 09. First one out of a new box and they are still a little over humidified. One of my favorites though.


----------



## harley33

Well, it's a nice 60 degrees here in Columbus. Grilled burgers and it almost seemed like summer. I had my last 08 Monte #2. A wonderful smoke, sad to see them leave. I hope that the 09's I have had resting turn out to be just as good.

Thursday and Friday's weather looks just as good, so it's big stick time.


----------



## Chris R

Hoyo palms extra


----------



## Frinkiac7

Party PCE
Kind of "off," I hope it was just a bad one. Haven't reached for these in a few months.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black egg whites and ham!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## Son Of Thor

07 PLPC :hungry:


----------



## xhris

Cohiba Robusto. Date - unknown. 2 weeks from ROTT. :roll:










My first Cohiba and it lived up to the hype. I can only dream of how good these will be with some rest!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D Especial!
The only problem with these is they only come in a 10 count box!


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie D Especial!
> The only problem with these is they only come in a 10 count box!


I've had my eyes on these or the SD5's lately. Good to hear you like them.


----------



## rob51461

xhris said:


> Cohiba Robusto. Date - unknown. 2 weeks from ROTT. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Cohiba and it lived up to the hype. I can only dream of how good these will be with some rest!


I hope you have either small hands or a 3x converter in your camera!!
I just picked up a 3pk and cant wait to try


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> I've had my eyes on these or the SD5's lately. Good to hear you like them.


The SD#5 is my next purchase wanna get them before they sell out. They are going to be a regular production item soon.


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The SD#5 is my next purchase wanna get them before they sell out. They are going to be a regular production item soon.


I saw that and RA is suppose to have a petit robusto this year which I'm wondering if it will be like the Lusitanos I had the other day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> I saw that and RA is suppose to have a petit robusto this year which I'm wondering if it will be like the Lusitanos I had the other day.


I never like the re releases of an EL in regular production the Mag 50 comes to mind!


----------



## Son Of Thor

I'm just finishing up a Trini Rob T, I enjoyed it for the most part. Its still pretty young with a MAR 10 box code. It had some harsh spots, but when it didn't it was really good. A small purge took care of it most of the time when it started getting harsh. I'm hoping that they will smooth out with a little more time.


----------



## asmartbull

Handsome Jimmy Piramide custom
Thanks Jeff, it was 60 degrees and the suspense was killing me.
Perhaps Tony's impatience is wearing off on me.

INHO, this cigar is forgetable....by that I mean that a bundle could be in your cooler and you wouldn't miss them.....I say that with the price tad in mind (25.00)....Was it enjoyable yes. Better than most NC's, yes.
Worth the $$$$, no

Jeff, Thanks for saving me $$$$, IOU....


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Edmundo. It's dark, the moon is out and 63 degrees here in East Tennessee. I'm sitting outside with a couple buddies.

Very good cigar. Great night.


----------



## harley33

JL #2. Very enjoyable, great cigar at the price point.

Alan - my opinion as well. The wrapper is beautiful golden brown, perfectly rolled, a little light in weight. Very nice presentation. Just didn't pass the smoke test for the coin. That is the fun of this hobby, try new things, some you like, some you don't. I will do their other customs again though. March will be here soon.


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a Siglo vl for breakfast and a Johnny-O box press for dinner. I love this diet!


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar RC
First 1/2 ok but kinda flat
Second 1/2 very good, I didn't want it to end

Chris


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its already 40 degrees here so i am kicking it up a notch. Partagas 898 Varnished egg whites ham coffee black. Gonna try to get 3 cigars in today lol!


----------



## aea6574

Got a Cohiba Siglo IV in last night in my hotel room.

I am enjoying travel when I can find a smoking hotel room.

Best regards, tony


----------



## LincolnSmokes

I had a smaller partagas last night as a bday smoke, unfortunately as a cc noob I don't know the details. I was bombed it a while back. Very tasty!


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar CG. From an 08 box. Fairly light wrapper, slight box press. Razor edge on the burn.

A little young for a Boli this size, but its smoking like a champion. Love that Bolivar richness. A bit of dark cherry and almond.

Back to Bulls excellent question about aging, this had that wonderful full bodied complexity that should age very well. Of course, its a damn fine cigar to start with. I think these last few years have produced some great tobacco.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Immensas 07 wow this is a full body powerhouse a real Boli!
That's #2 for today gonna try to get one more in as tomorrow its back in the 30's!


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up an Upmann conn.1 about 20 min ago
It started out slow but seems to be opening up nicely now

Chris


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos......damn I am lovin' these.....


----------



## harley33

My first LGC. Maybe a 6x42/44? Very good. It was nice and it will go on the list. Thanks Tripp!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am in the back yard its 62 degrees an 08 Coro gets the call for the 3rd cigar of the day! I got a little over an hour before its dark!


----------



## tiger187126

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am in the back yard its 62 degrees an 08 Coro gets the call for the 3rd cigar of the day! I got a little over an hour before its dark!


Got up to 75 here today. Played nine holes of rusty golf and now I'm back home enjoying a boli PC with the dog. I'm gonna try to get one more in here before dark.

Edit:
And on to an el principe


----------



## Chris R

Chris R said:


> Just lit up an Upmann conn.1 about 20 min ago
> It started out slow but seems to be opening up nicely now
> 
> Chris


This cigar may have started slow but it finished fantastic.

These are only NOV 09 and I am going to have a hard time keeping my hands off of them this spring and summer.


----------



## asmartbull

Chris R said:


> This cigar may have started slow but it finished fantastic.
> 
> These are only NOV 09 and I am going to have a hard time keeping my hands off of them this spring and summer.


 Chris
I believe the connie 1 with a cpl yrs to be one of the finest ...in it's class.
Patience will be rewarded


----------



## Zfog

A very smooth PSD4 for dinner!


----------



## Chris R

asmartbull said:


> Chris
> I believe the connie 1 with a cpl yrs to be one of the finest ...in it's class.
> Patience will be rewarded


I can tell these are only going to get better with more time.
I plan on trying one of these every few months and see how they progress...
It is getting harder to smoke NCs.....


----------



## johnmoss

Partagas Short, every time I smoke one I'm amazed by these little things.


----------



## HydroRaven

HdM Epicure #2. I really enjoyed it, and at some point I swear I tasted some toast :loco:


----------



## harley33

A SC El Principe to start off the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF Thanks Phil!:woohoo:


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BBF Thanks Phil!:woohoo:


What no Green Eggs and Ham Sam I am????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> What no Green Eggs and Ham Sam I am????


Sorry bro Coffee black and a power bar!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Early happy hour today...My second to last Cohiba Esplendidos & RVW Lot B 12yr. old bourbon otr.


----------



## harley33

Cigar #2 is a Siglo IV. Yummy.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR 08, thanks for my friend Jeff.
This was a nice smoke . The aroma was awesome.
IMHO, I place it with the Juan Lopez, HDM Epi's of the world.
I think the DC would be awesome


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Des Dieux from 03. This is the oldest cigar I have smoked to date and probably the best I've had too. For sure in my top 5 smokes. Good thing I have 49 left...


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> HDM Des Dieux from 03. This is the oldest cigar I have smoked to date and probably the best I've had too. For sure in my top 5 smokes. Good thing I have 49 left...


 Corey
Good to see you are enjoying them....
Play with the pairing as many beverages help bring out some of the subtle
flavors


----------



## Son Of Thor

asmartbull said:


> Corey
> Good to see you are enjoying them....
> Play with the pairing as many beverages help bring out some of the subtle
> flavors


Do you have any suggestions for me? I was just drinking some diet pepsi today, but not much because the flavor of the cigar was too good on its own.


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> Do you have any suggestions for me? I was just drinking some diet pepsi today, but not much because the flavor of the cigar was too good on its own.


I have found that coffee's Iced and hot
Iced tea
Slightly fuity liquors
Grand Manier ( sp)
Slice Lemon in seltzer
Crown and Ginger
Don't laugh.......Dewars and water....(the only time I drink Dewars)Something in the blend that just works with that cigar...


----------



## Zfog

Kids are in bed and I am having a Bolivar PC for dinner! I am loving these sticks!


----------



## asmartbull

Zfog said:


> Kids are in bed and I am having a Bolivar PC for dinner! I am loving these sticks!


Great diet......


----------



## Zfog

asmartbull said:


> Great diet......


It's working for me! lol


----------



## Son Of Thor

Thanks Bull, I'll keep those in mind for the next time I have one.



asmartbull said:


> I have found that coffee's Iced and hot
> Iced tea
> Slightly fuity liquors
> Grand Manier ( sp)
> Slice Lemon in seltzer
> Crown and Ginger
> Don't laugh.......Dewars and water....(the only time I drink Dewars)Something in the blend that just works with that cigar...


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Du Maire from 05


----------



## Habanolover

Corey, any cigar in the Le Hoyo line is outstanding. They are often overlooked but they just seem to get better and better with age.

Nothing for me the past 2 days as I have a bit of an abscess in my mouth so I have been taking Lortabs and antibiotics which seem to destroy any flavor a cigar may have.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Habanolover said:


> Corey, any cigar in the Le Hoyo line is outstanding. They are often overlooked but they just seem to get better and better with age.
> 
> Nothing for me the past 2 days as I have a bit of an abscess in my mouth so I have been taking Lortabs and antibiotics which seem to destroy any flavor a cigar may have.


Well that a bummer, hopefully it will go away quickly.

This Du Maire really has a lot of flavor for such a small cigar. Its a great winter smoke, but I would say borderline expensive for its size. If they were just a little less I'd probably pick up another cab or two. The little cab they come in is quite a sight to see.


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Corey, any cigar in the Le Hoyo line is outstanding. They are often overlooked but they just seem to get better and better with age.
> 
> Nothing for me the past 2 days as I have a bit of an abscess in my mouth so I have been taking Lortabs and antibiotics which seem to destroy any flavor a cigar may have.


Ah ha I am still learning from you Donnie, remember you were one of the first to help me jump head first.

I say this because last night I was looking at this brand and have only seen but never smoked now I know it's a good gamble. Thanks again.

We an pick up so much info just by reading Puff.


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> Ah ha I am still learning from you Donnie, remember you were one of the first to help me jump head first.
> 
> I say this because last night I was looking at this brand and have only seen but never smoked now I know it's a good gamble. Thanks again.
> 
> We an pick up so much info just by reading Puff.


If you buy some and don't like them I know someone who does. 

Thanks for the compliment Dave. I too learn something new here daily. :tu


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*JO...first one in about 100 tries that was a hard draw. Sucked....:nono:.....I mean literally....I had to suck hard! After messing with for a while I was able to get it to loosen up but there was only about a third of it left and it was only a CE. On a brighter note, I just picked up a bundle of his B-52's. Now those a real pleasure.* :woohoo:


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> If you buy some and don't like them I know someone who does.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Dave. I too learn something new here daily. :tu


I just got caught up in the excitement and ordered a couple boxes one from each of two vendors hoping to get an older box.

The reviews all said the same thing pretty exciting for a reasonable prices box.

Thanks

PS
I am still a babe in the woods with the Cubans. so much to know it can and probably will take a lifetime


----------



## smelvis

Perfecto Dave said:


> *JO...first one in about 100 tries that was a hard draw. Sucked....:nono:.....I mean literally....I had to suck hard! After messing with for a while I was able to get it to loosen up but there was only about a third of it left and it was only a CE. On a brighter note, I just picked up a bundle of his B-52's. Now those a real pleasure.* :woohoo:


Very Cool Dave, I have yet to get any boxes! Congrats!


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> Well that a bummer, hopefully it will go away quickly.
> 
> This Du Maire really has a lot of flavor for such a small cigar. Its a great winter smoke, but I would say borderline expensive for its size. If they were just a little less I'd probably pick up another cab or two. The little cab they come in is quite a sight to see.


Try Des Dieux and Du Roi........the flavors won't hit you over the head...
You have to pay a bit of attention,,,but very nice offerings


----------



## rob51461

Im going up to Tonys place for ham eggwhites coffee black and whatever he has in his humi:car:


----------



## HydroRaven

Seriously, Tony has been awfully quiet this weekend. What's going on?


----------



## rob51461

HydroRaven said:


> Seriously, Tony has been awfully quiet this weekend. What's going on?


 He prolly got some:nono:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rob51461 said:


> Im going up to Tonys place for ham eggwhites coffee black and whatever he has in his humi:car:





HydroRaven said:


> Seriously, Tony has been awfully quiet this weekend. What's going on?


I am in Brooklyn for the week not going upstate till next Sunday. Kids have off from school. Get to see old friends and the battle axe my ex wife. She lives in Manhattan now on Riverside drive i am dropping them off there later to spend a couple of days. I am going to see as many friends and relatives as i can eat as much great Italian food and smoke many cigars!:thumb::bolt::car:


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am in Brooklyn for the week not going upstate till next Sunday. Kids have off from school. Get to see old friends and the battle axe my ex wife. She lives in Manhattan now on Riverside drive i am dropping them off there later to spend a couple of days. I am going to see as many friends and relatives as i can eat as much great Italian food and smoke many cigars!:thumb::bolt::car:


Hope you have a great time in the city T!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> Hope you have a great time in the city T!


Thanks Donnie I'll be heading out in a couple of hours! Can't wake her majesty before noon!:laugh:


----------



## rob51461

On a serious note Im thinking about burning my last, An H Upmann MAG 50. Maybe too long of a smoke tho


----------



## Zfog

Have a great time Tony!
I had a JLP Crema for breakfast and a Trini Reyes for brunch. With a couple Boton Creams donuts thrown in for good measure!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for the kind words Zach gonna head out now have a great day gents talk later!


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behikes. Dug this one from the depths. Covered with plume! Looks like someone hit it with a can of silver spray paint from a distance. Couldn't see it until I came outside.

Very nice medium bodied which has changed over the past few years. A very mellow cigar On a pretty afternoon. 

Good luck with the ex Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Bob i dropped the kids off and went on my way!
A Partagas 898 with a couple of friends gonna shower up go to Dinner with my girlfriend. Gonna take a walk down Sheepshead Bay after we eat seafood. Bringing a V.R Maestro's for the walkeace:


----------



## jaypulay

Enjoyed a PSD4 today... Seem to be getting a lot of consistency from the recent box I purchased. Very good smoke.


----------



## Zfog

Having Party Short for dinner!


----------



## bouncintiga

enjoyed a JO something or another (lol), a diplo #4, and a party short today at brian's garage day herf, great times as always watching the daytona 500


----------



## smelvis

Cohiba Genio Maduro


----------



## rob51461

Zfog said:


> Having Party Short for dinner!


 Wouldnt you rather smoke it than eat it?? I mean really. :yuck:u


----------



## Zfog

rob51461 said:


> Wouldnt you rather smoke it than eat it?? I mean really. :yuck:u


You'd think I would. :rofl:


----------



## bigslowrock

psd4


----------



## Krish the Fish

I forgot to post this. On Friday I had a 2007 Edmundo Dantes El Conde 109. Amazing amazing cigar. Very refined, great complex flavors. Best cigar I've ever had.


----------



## sengjc

Partagas P2 from a 15s Tubos Pack, 2009 batch. After quite a few NCs, some interesting and some excellent while most are ordinary, this is a welcomed relief.

Excellent as usual, earth served straight up in increasing intensity with rich dark chocolate and woody notes. Gradually introduces coffee as it progresses. Adds toast and leather towards the end.

A very reliable and flavoursome stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short wonderful.
Flapjacks Bacon Coffee black cooked by your 1/2 dressed girlfriend priceless.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Better late then never, right ... 

This past Saturday I smoked a MercerPDR Piramide ... WOW!!! 
I know that there's some speculation/chatter about the origin of this cigar but regardless of where it comes from this is a FANTASTIC smoke!!! 

I've been told that these are great right off the truck but mine have been sitting in my humi for a little while now and smoked incredibly well! (Starbuck had one at the same time as I did and he enjoyed his equally as much)

I'll be smoking another one of these in the near future for a TheCigarFeed review!!!


----------



## Habano

swingerofbirches said:


> Better late then never, right ...
> 
> This past Saturday I smoked a MercerPDR Piramide ... WOW!!!
> I know that there's some speculation/chatter about the origin of this cigar but regardless of where it comes from this is a FANTASTIC smoke!!!
> 
> I've been told that these are great right off the truck but mine have been sitting in my humi for a little while now and smoked incredibly well! (Starbuck had one at the same time as I did and he enjoyed his equally as much)
> 
> I'll be smoking another one of these in the near future for a TheCigarFeed review!!!


Totally agree with Charlie. I want to add, the damn thing had some "twang" that's for sure as it kicked my ass. I had plans to smoke another cigar later on, but pass up as I was still feeling the mighty beast well after the blow...lol. All seriousness, the Mercer PDR was indeed an excellent smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

swingerofbirches said:


> Better late then never, right ...
> 
> This past Saturday I smoked a MercerPDR Piramide ... WOW!!!
> I know that there's some speculation/chatter about the origin of this cigar but regardless of where it comes from this is a FANTASTIC smoke!!!
> 
> I've been told that these are great right off the truck but mine have been sitting in my humi for a little while now and smoked incredibly well! (Starbuck had one at the same time as I did and he enjoyed his equally as much)
> 
> I'll be smoking another one of these in the near future for a TheCigarFeed review!!!


Wow i am glad to hear you enjoyed it. I was going to pull the trigger and they where out. So i canceled my order. Then Bull Man didn't care for them so i never bothered after that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Totally agree with Charlie. I want to add, the damn thing had some "twang" that's for as it kicked my ass. I had plans to smoke another cigar later on, but pass up as I was still feeling the mighty beast well after the blow...lol. All seriousness, the Mercer PDR was indeed an excellent smoke.


Wow you too David i may have to re consider!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow you too David i may have to re consider!


Indeed it was impressive Tony. Well worth picking up a couple to see how you like them. I had plans to order a few over the weekend to see they were out as well. Onto the Carlos Fernandez I go! LOL.


----------



## swingerofbirches

It kicked both of our @sses ... 
I was planning on smoking another one after my PDR as well but ended up passing on it. Just sat there and tried to recover. LOL

It started out very strongly and then went to a medium-medium+ in the middle and then ramped way back up in the last third. Both david and I stood up and were wobbly ... LOL (smoked them in each other's company at a little Cincy herf this past saturday). 

The flavors were absolutely dynomite! 
Admittedly I haven't smoked a TON of really high end ccs but this was easily in my Top 5 CCs to date! Easily! 

I intend on getting some more of these!


----------



## asmartbull

Nothing for me for a week
I am on the road with my team in NY....
To Cold 
No Time
Don't want to smoke in front of the kids.
They know I enjoy cigars, and have celebrated
championship victory's with those over 18 (parent permission)...but this
isn't a freeking championship....so no excuse...
I am jealous of all of you for the next week


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Nothing for me for a week
> I am on the road with my team in NY....
> To Cold
> No Time
> Don't want to smoke in front of the kids.
> They know I enjoy cigars, and have celebrated
> championship victory's with those over 18 (parent permission)...but this
> isn't a freeking championship....so no excuse...
> I am jealous of all of you for the next week


I am lighting up an RYJ Wide Churchill Thinking of you Bull Man!:usa2:


----------



## Zfog

Smoking an 06 Partagas SP always great!


----------



## xhris

Continuing with my singles sampler, today I smoked a Bolivar Petit Corona... Wow! Instant Top3 for me! Loads of flavor in this small package. Despite its size it burned slowly and I got a good hour of enjoyment out of it! Plus, the price is right on a box! /sold








(for some reason my phone makes the cigar look huge in the pics, oh well, close up cigar pr0n)


----------



## Zfog

Either that or you have really tiny hands! jk
I love those Boli PC's.


----------



## HydroRaven

xhris said:


> (for some reason my phone makes the cigar look huge in the pics, oh well, close up cigar pr0n)


That's what she said :lolat:


----------



## eyesack

Smoked a Johnny O Mag47 today on the ride home from school. These are not ready and I would say won't be for at least a year... Ah well, good thing I bought them as a long-term investment!


----------



## sengjc

Saint Luis Rey Serie A. Good distinct flavours from a lesser known brand. Complex, balanced and nice spice.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Met up with 2 GREAT BOTL's today (well, actually Monday) at "A little taste of Cuba" in New Hope.
Smoked a Sig IV, a Mag 46('07), and a Tat Corojo 09 (I think that's right)
Had a great day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Petite Corona Coffee black have a great day gents!:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 09 Damn these are great sweet nutty cocoa!


----------



## Zfog

I had a Boli PC this morning and a Johnny-O Box press on my way home from work!


----------



## sengjc

Punch Super Selection No. 1. A refined medium-full-bodied and full flavoured Punch, better than the Punch Punch and noticeably deeper and richer in flavours than the Royal Selection No. 12. In my opinion, comparable to an aged Punch Churchill in terms of complexity, even when young, this one from an 07 cab.

Apparently discontinued in 2009. No wonder I don't see these around anymore. A shame.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee black have a blessed day gents!:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 while playing poker with Warren and Phil!:bolt:


----------



## tiger187126

gonna try another one of these rascc's.


----------



## Habanolover

Just finished a Dip #2 (year unknown). I know I am in the minority but the flavors in these are just so refined and subtle that it is hard not to just sit and enjoy it.


----------



## TrippMc4

Party Mille Fleurs gifted to me by a great botl. Very tasty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hanging with some buddy's in Brooklyn!
Cohiba Lancero's 06 really nice i got my eye on a box of these!
Only thing is they are the 5x5's i hate cigars stored in cardboard!:nono:


----------



## xhris

Trini Reyes this afternoon. Really good, but didn't blow me away like the Boli PC did. I'm really liking these smaller sizes. They are perfect for after work before it gets dark. i'll try the RASCC next and im saving the Party Short for last as ive heard the most about that one.


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hanging with some buddy's in Brooklyn!
> Cohiba Lancero's 06 really nice i got my eye on a box of these!
> Only thing is they are the 5x5's i hate cigars stored in cardboard!:nono:


You would hate this 01 Quintero Nacionales I'm smoking then! I found it in my trunk! I think it's been there since this summer sometime. Funny thing, it still tastes like they did while stored properly just burning a little faster. Creamy, nutty, and vanilla-y with mucho wango twango! Damnit, that Ted Nugent song from the video thread is in my head!


----------



## Sarge

I smoked everything today wishing I had a San Cristobal to try, Lol.... I'm dying to try one, they sound so tasty, pleasant and right up my alley... 

in all seriousness. I broke down and decided to smoke my 3rd Habanos Cigar today. It was an El Rey Del Mundo gifted to me from Starbucks. Thanks david! certainly a good cigar but not a fan. while i wouldn't but them I certainly enjoyed every last inch of that baby. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn hangover!:brick:
Coffee black Partagas short 3 Advil's!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 09 these are incredible i have a handful left out of a box of 25.


----------



## szyzk

Sarge said:


> I broke down and decided to smoke my 3rd Habanos Cigar today.


Third ever or third today?


----------



## Chris R

RASCC last night young but not bad....


----------



## Zfog

I smokes a Partagas Short on the way to work and as usual these babies are awesome. Like Tony says (and I agree) they are the strongest little cigar on the planet!


----------



## tiger187126

party short first than a trinidad reyes. I'll get more in depth tomorrow.


----------



## Sarge

szyzk said:


> Third ever or third today?


3rd ever bro! I'm like a Virgin when it comes to this stuff. So far I'm only liking 1/3 as well. Hopefully my next few Habanos sticks bump that ratio up a bit. Maybe I'll break down and smoke my 4th next week. I do have a few that need to be smoked then maybe I can convince myself to place my first CC order...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Coffee Black!
Still in Brooklyn won't leave till Sunday!


----------



## asmartbull

HDM Du Roi, 99
what an enjoyable smoke.
With coffee this was awesome.
It would also be nice with a light rum


----------



## tiger187126

so i actually had a trinidad coloniales and a party short.

the short started off spicy and ended kind of sweet, while the coloniales was smooth and clean the whole way through. the trinidad was definitely one of the best constructed cigars i've ever smoked.


----------



## asmartbull

99 Des Dieux
Making up for lost time....
Re-visiting some older sticks today
This is one that requires attention to be enjoyed...
and attention is what I have.....


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> 99 Des Dieux
> Making up for lost time....
> Re-visiting some older sticks today
> This is one that requires attention to be enjoyed...
> and attention is what I have.....


This might be one of the best "early day" ciagrs around.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow its really coming down thank GOD its rain!
Thank GOD for covered porches as well!
SCDLH Mercades 07 got this in a trade a while back!
Firm on the draw very sweet woodsy acidic!
_TWANG. TWANG. TWANG._


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So my good friend Henry stops by he just came from the post office. He just picked up his order been waiting 3 weeks. A Partagas Serie P#1 Jar gotta say the jar is lovely!:smoke2:
So thanks to Henry a Partagas Serie P#1 couple of bourbons 23 yr old Pappy. I just don't get the cigar a shorter P2 with nothing to distinguish it as different from the normal production p2. Except for the beautiful black porcelain jar!hwell:


----------



## Zfog

Had a JLP Crema this morning on the way to work. On my way home I smoked a Viaje Skull and Bones. The reason I mention the Viaje here is because the whole time I smoked the S&B I had my eyes on a Boli PC on the passenger seat.


----------



## harley33

Upmann PC. Great taste, terrible burn... It's a keeper though.


----------



## Zfog

Trini reyes thanks to David, good stuff!


----------



## harley33

Siglo VI.... jury is still out on these....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don't give up Jeff they take a while to come around!


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar PC


----------



## Son Of Thor

Upmann Mag 48


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't give up Jeff they take a while to come around!


Yeah, trying not to, but it's an 08 box and I've been trying one every 2/3/4 months. By the time they come around, they'll be gone!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas CueleBras Coffee black Bagel and cream Cheese!


----------



## HydroRaven

All 3 of them in one sitting Tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No just one out of the bundle!
It was the last one i smoked the others with my friend Henry yesterday!


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto. 07 RE. Lots of nuances. Citrus butter oak.


----------



## Chris R

RG pantels extra
Got these in on tuesday
Had this one in the dry box since then,

Stiff draw but there was no problem getting smoke out of it. Good flavor with plenty of twang.

Better than most $2 NCs and even a lot that cost more...


----------



## sirxlaughs

Cohiba 1966. So far, a tremendous smoke.


----------



## TrippMc4

ERdM Choix Supreme. Nice lighter smoke while doing some yard work.


----------



## asmartbull

sirxlaughs said:


> Cohiba 1966. So far, a tremendous smoke.


Bruno
Are they worth the price of admission ?
Is it one of the pre-releases (unbanded)


----------



## Frinkiac7

Chris R said:


> RG pantels extra
> Got these in on tuesday
> Had this one in the dry box since then,
> 
> Stiff draw but there was no problem getting smoke out of it. Good flavor with plenty of twang.
> 
> Better than most $2 NCs and even a lot that cost more...


I like these a lot, have only had singles bought while traveling before. I got a box in this week too but it's still resting. I hear the draw problems are the biggest negative, but they are very thin RG. I'm letting my box sit for a couple weeks yet and then I'm going to break into them. I'm hoping dryboxing will help with any draw problems I get in this box...


----------



## sirxlaughs

asmartbull said:


> Bruno
> Are they worth the price of admission ?
> Is it one of the pre-releases (unbanded)


It's hard to say since I'm about 1.5" in so far. I just got out of class and am enjoying the fantastic weather by the water. Yes, this is one of the prereleases. I can say, that I will not be smoking another until next year. I didn't ask about when they were rolled but thoey seem very (very) fresh to me. I'm taking notes and photos so I may write a review later.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Gordito's De Allones Canadian RE!
I should have picked up more of these!
Instead of grabbing the Maestro's!:yell:


----------



## asmartbull

A LP #9 Belicosos
Yes, I know this is the CC page..
But if I stated my opinion on the other page, it would just start a fight.

Anyone paying retail price for these, need to have their head examined.
I did my buddy a favor and split a box with him. These will be for sale 
as soon as I get the time to post them..........


----------



## sirxlaughs

asmartbull said:


> A LP #9 Belicosos
> Yes, I know this is the CC page..
> But if I stated my opinion on the other page, it would just start a fight.
> 
> Anyone paying retail price for these, need to have their head examined.
> I did my buddy a favor and split a box with him. These will be for sale
> as soon as I get the time to post them..........


The LP certainly isn't for everyone. Please don't take my comment the wrong way, but you probably would catch some flak. I don't think it'd be from not liking the cigar as much as criticizing people who might. I prefer the 52 myself. They improved a great deal for me after a few months.


----------



## asmartbull

sirxlaughs said:


> The LP certainly isn't for everyone. Please don't take my comment the wrong way, but you probably would catch some flak. I don't think it'd be from not liking the cigar as much as criticizing people who might. I prefer the 52 myself. They improved a great deal for me after a few months.


Agreed,,,,,that is why I vented here....
It's just my opinion....and I was the one who should have his head examined...........
I just keep thinking of all the better CC's I could have for the same $$$$

and I knew someone would take the bait.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> A LP #9 Belicosos
> Yes, I know this is the CC page..
> But if I stated my opinion on the other page, it would just start a fight.
> 
> Anyone paying retail price for these, need to have their head examined.
> I did my buddy a favor and split a box with him. These will be for sale
> as soon as I get the time to post them..........


That's why i like you so much Bull Man! Your just like me you call a Spade a Spade in a respectful manner! It is sad the messenger sometimes gets shot for the message! Its the price we pay to be the ones stand up and say what everybody is thinking!
:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## sirxlaughs

asmartbull said:


> Agreed,,,,,that is why I vented here....
> It's just my opinion....and I was the one who should have his head examined...........
> I just keep thinking of all the better CC's I could have for the same $$$$
> 
> and I knew someone would take the bait.....


Indeed it is your opinion. One I happen to agree with. Honestly, though, I think most on the forum would know that you are not being insulting. I don't think any of us can deny having a similar opinion of cigars we've smoked.


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Robusto T. Great smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull

sirxlaughs said:


> Indeed it is your opinion. One I happen to agree with. Honestly, though, I think most on the forum would know that you are not being insulting. I don't think any of us can deny having a similar opinion of cigars we've smoked.


In thinking about it,,,the best things about most NC's is the bands....
They come off so easily..........op2:

and the artwork is amazing...have you seen the birds on the San Cristobal NC's ??

Back to :martini:


----------



## sirxlaughs

asmartbull said:


> In thinking about it,,,the best things about most NC's is the bands....
> They come off so easily..........op2:
> 
> and the artwork is amazing...have you seen the birds on the San Cristobal NC's ??
> 
> Back to :martini:


I'm partial to the La Sirena bands. :lol:


----------



## bdw1984

LP or Lusi (or at least 30 other great cigars) for same price or less........ makes ya wonder!


----------



## Habanolover

La China Dbl Corona MAR '09


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice stick Donnie The Ronson and ash tray are out i feel a review coming on!:dude::clap2::beerchug:


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice stick Donnie The Ronson and ash tray are out i feel a review coming on!:dude::clap2::beerchug:


You know me too well my friend. Look for a review to be posted later tonight. It will take a while to get through this monster. :mrgreen:

Figured I would do a review since these are not often talked about around here.


----------



## sirxlaughs

Habanolover said:


> La China Dbl Corona MAR '09


That is one heck of a smooth wrapper. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> You know me too well my friend. Look for a review to be posted later tonight. It will take a while to get through this monster. :mrgreen:
> 
> Figured I would do a review since these are not often talked about around here.


I patiently await your findings!:whoo:


----------



## Zfog

That is a nice looking cigar! Is she the custom roller?


----------



## Habanolover

Zfog said:


> That is a nice looking cigar! Is she the custom roller?


Yes she is. She is known as one of the best Torcedors in the world.


----------



## Zfog

Habanolover said:


> Yes she is. She is known as one of the best Torcedors in the world.


Good to know, there is so much to learn on the dark side. lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> Yes she is. She is known as one of the best Torcedors in the world.


Since Rudolfo Tobada retired IMHO she is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Since Rudolfo Tobada retired IMHO she is the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She does a nice job. Many would argue that Hamlet is as good or better. The thing about it is that any of them can only do so much with the tobacco that is allotted to them. The better the tobacco the better the cigar. Of course I am sure that they do not receive subpar leaf to work with but it does vary to some degree.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Maestros 07 gonna give this another try. As i have a couple of hours to kill in Brooklyn. Before i pick the kids up at their mothers in Manhattan. And start that drive back upstate.:ballchain:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> V.R Maestros 07 gonna give this another try. As i have a couple of hours to kill in Brooklyn. Before i pick the kids up at their mothers in Manhattan. And start that drive back upstate.:ballchain:


That was the fastest 6 months I have ever seen ??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> That was the fastest 6 months I have ever seen ??


Well what happened was you told me you where dry boxing one before you left on your trip. So i took one with me when i left for Brooklyn for the week. I didn't hear anything bad about yours so i figured i would give it another shot. First 1/3 still very erratic burn 2nd 1/3 settled down. Got much stronger than the first one i smoked but nothing there worth the price of admission. I think it was stronger due to the fact i dry boxed it for 3 days. I am 1/2 way through and i gotta say that my Unicos make this Maestro look really bad.


----------



## Qball

Bolivar Belicosos Finos, followed by a Cohiba Siglos V. Both had about a year of humi time on them...

Oh.. and some Talisker Distiller's Edition Whisky


----------



## Habanolover

Sounds like it is time to lay them down for a long nap Tony.


----------



## jaypulay

Had a PLPC last night with some Anejo Reserva Havana Club


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> Sounds like it is time to lay them down for a long nap Tony.


Yeah i know patience is a virtue! They are from early 07 so i figured almost 4 years was enough. Obviously it is not they got such rave reviews when they first came out. Go Figure!


----------



## bpegler

Another anonymous custom cigar. My sad story is that my collection had exceeded my memory and my system for catalog. Thank goodness my really special customs aren't in this category. I was looking for a La China to compare to Donnie's excellent review but found this stick and decided to give it a try.

About seven inches long 50 RG, with a long taper to a rounded triple cap. I believe I bought this in the new LCdH in Cancun soon after it was built in 07 or 08, I'm not sure. Medium Colorado wrapper, cut foot (which is a billion unusual for these). Pre draw was effortless. 

Very dark gray ash. Medium full body. Toasted leather (okay I know that doesnt really exist) and caramel.

About a third in and its spun sugar at the carnival. Two inches Of ash and it may never fall off.
Whoever rolled this did a wonderful job.

I'll just smoke the rest and enjoy the warm rain.


----------



## Vicini

Just lit my first montecristo #4. And all I can see why they are one of the best selling cc


----------



## rob51461

RASCC


----------



## Zfog

Vicini said:


> Just lit my first montecristo #4. And all I can see why they are one of the best selling cc


Good stuff!



rob51461 said:


> RASCC


How was it Rob? As far as ROTT goes.


----------



## asmartbull

After reading Bobs post, I decided to try
the "mystery" custom he send a few weeks ago.
I seldom smoke a cigar that is 3 feet long,,,,,,,,but I am an hr into it
and have to tell you, I am lovin' life.
The aroma is intoxicating.
The underlying woodsy/creamy spice really never dissipates, yet
cocoa and more intense spice keeps entering the picture.
It is on the Medium side. The ash held for the first 2+inches.

Thanks again Bob


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> After reading Bobs post, I decided to try
> the "mystery" custom he send a few weeks ago.
> I seldom smoke a cigar that is 3 feet long,,,,,,,,but I am an hr into it
> and have to tell you, I am lovin' life.
> The aroma is intoxicating.
> The underlying woodsy/creamy spice really never dissipates, yet
> cocoa and more intense spice keeps entering the picture.
> It is on the Medium side. The ash held for the first 2+inches.
> 
> Thanks again Bob


Glad you liked it Al! It's like a little treasure trove in the bottom of my custom Cuban drawers. Sometimes ugly is beautiful...

Any trouble with that shaggy foot? It looked rough.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Glad you liked it Al! It's like a little treasure trove in the bottom of my custom Cuban drawers. Sometimes ugly is beautiful...
> 
> Any trouble with that shaggy foot? It looked rough.


I loved the shaggy foot and it was an easy/perfect light.
I am getting some spice that reminds me of the Party line
but it has a earthiness of an Upmann


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D Especial after a red Wine salad and pasta dinner!
This cigar continues to amaze and its so young!:madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:
Gonna pick up at least 2-3 boxes more of these to sit on next week. This week all the mortgage payments must go out!!!!!!!!!!
:ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie D Especial after a red Wine salad and pasta dinner!
> This cigar continues to amaze and its so young!:madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:
> Gonna pick up at least 2-3 boxes more of these to sit on next week. This week all the mortgage payments must go out!!!!!!!!!!
> :ballchain::ballchain::ballchain:


How would you compare it to the 898's you have been enjoying....
and
For those that don't know Tony
Sitting on sticks = Smoked by July 4th 2011

:wave:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> How would you compare it to the 898's you have been enjoying....
> and
> For those that don't know Tony
> Sitting on sticks = Smoked by July 4th 2011
> 
> :wave:


Better in a different kinda way. Please Bull Man allow me to explain sorta like a Coro and a Siglo IV. Each great for their size, right now i am into the #2 and Robusto formats. So this Partagas is a very pleasant offering. Now if you asking me would i suggest you buy a box. By all means BullMan you unlike i have patience these are great already. So with your patience i would say you can age them into masterpieces! I dunno about July 4th but i doubt they would make it past Labor Day!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rob51461

Zfog said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> How was it Rob? As far as ROTT goes.


It was good a little spicy because I was trying too hard to keep it lit


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Better in a different kinda way. Please Bull Man allow me to explain sorta like a Coro and a Siglo IV. Each great for their size, right now i am into the #2 and Robusto formats. So this Partagas is a very pleasant offering. Now if you asking me would i suggest you buy a box. By all means BullMan you unlike i have patience these are great already. So with your patience i would say you can age them into masterpieces! I dunno about July 4th but i doubt they would make it past Labor Day!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I was looking at those,,,,but have a hard time thinking they could be better than the 898 or P2 with a few yrs on them.
My 07 Prez's are coming along nicely


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I was looking at those,,,,but have a hard time thinking they could be better than the 898 or P2 with a few yrs on them.
> My 07 Prez's are coming along nicely


Bull Man they are just as good as the 898's already and much better than a 2 year old P#2 IMHO!:boom:
You see where i am going with this. But what do i know i taste things that are not on the flavor wheel!:wave:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bull Man they are just as good as the 898's already and much better than a 2 year old P#2 IMHO!:boom:
> You see where i am going with this. But what do i know i taste things that are not on the flavor wheel!:wave:


Twang ??:cell:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Twang ??:cell:


Is the THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfog

you guys are a riot, and you have me dyin for the twang thang. It was even my birthday party today and I didn't get to smoke. It was family time which I loved but boy did I wanna have a smoke!


----------



## Qball

Ramon Allones Specially Selected (with about 15 months on them)... and on stand-by a Bolivar Petit Belicos Edicion Limitada from 2009


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party SD4


----------



## HydroRaven

Went to the park yesterday with my wife and son, and I smoked a Party short. Really good with lots of flavours.

The only problem was trying to change a full diaper with the cigar in the mouth and the smoke blowing in my eyes. It should be a new olympic discipline.


----------



## jaypulay

RASCC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black!eep:


----------



## sengjc

Again!? With you consuming all the Shorts, no wonder the prices have gone up on these


----------



## sengjc

asmartbull said:


> I was looking at those,,,,but have a hard time thinking they could be better than the 898 or P2 with a few yrs on them.
> My 07 Prez's are coming along nicely


Partagas Presidentes are the best value Party in my opinion. Consider the size of these for less what you would normally pay for a D4.

More Cuban bang for your buck.


----------



## harley33

sirxlaughs said:


> It's hard to say since I'm about 1.5" in so far. I just got out of class and am enjoying the fantastic weather by the water. Yes, this is one of the prereleases. I can say, that I will not be smoking another until next year. I didn't ask about when they were rolled but thoey seem very (very) fresh to me. I'm taking notes and photos so I may write a review later.


I would be curious what you thought about it. I got my 5 pack today and am dying to try one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Gordittos De Allones Great Canadian RE!:bounce:


----------



## harley33

PdR farmie....


----------



## Zfog

I had a Bolivar PC this morning and it made the drive to Boston almost pleasurable. :bounce:


----------



## asmartbull

Des Dieux 02,,,,,,,,,,,,,a great smoke after one hell
of a hectic day...........


----------



## canuck2099

Partagas Mille Fleur

Tightish Draw
Nothing brilliant
Nothing poor
Just a cheaper version of a Monte 4 :bounce:


----------



## Zfog

i just lit up an 09 BBF for a decent birthday smoke!


----------



## Chris R

Party PCE very good...


----------



## TXsmoker

Bolivar Petit Corona


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Connie 1 and then a VR Famoso. Life is good.


----------



## eyesack

canuck2099 said:


> Partagas Mille Fleur
> 
> Tightish Draw
> Nothing brilliant
> Nothing poor
> Just a cheaper version of a Monte 4 :bounce:


Totally different animals, bro. :nono: Monte 4's are not nearly as earthy; I'd say a good Monte 4 tastes lightly floral, with an oaky tobacco taste, sometimes I get a little vanilla. Lighter flavors. Party MF's are somewhat spicier, more aromatic, with more complex flavors like nutmeg, vanilla, and light leather. How old was yours? The draw on the MF's are sometimes to the point I'd rather cut it up and put it into a pipe :lol:

But hey, maybe your palate is different than mine! I'm happy you liked it, though! :rockon:


----------



## eyesack

sengjc said:


> Partagas Presidentes are the best value Party in my opinion. Consider the size of these for less what you would normally pay for a D4.
> 
> More Cuban bang for your buck.


Are these really spicy? How long do they burn for? Any burn issues (most figurados I've smoked burn funny lol)?

...... Screw it! I'm going out for a smoke! You guys are making me itch! hahaha


----------



## eyesack

Ooooh yes!!! Just finished off a Boli PC. First time I've had one in a while and they are DEFINITELY out of the sick period I thought they were in! SOOOO GOOD! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOOD! :hc


----------



## canuck2099

eyesack said:


> Totally different animals, bro. :nono: Monte 4's are not nearly as earthy; I'd say a good Monte 4 tastes lightly floral, with an oaky tobacco taste, sometimes I get a little vanilla. Lighter flavors. Party MF's are somewhat spicier, more aromatic, with more complex flavors like nutmeg, vanilla, and light leather. How old was yours? The draw on the MF's are sometimes to the point I'd rather cut it up and put it into a pipe :lol:
> 
> But hey, maybe your palate is different than mine! I'm happy you liked it, though! :rockon:


Firstly Isaac, I would argue that our palate is probably quite different but what's the point and how do I prove that :help:?? When I first read your post I have to admit I felt a little :fu but then I realised that you were'nt being an arrogant SOB you were just making a comment based on experience that is, I admit, greater than mine and therefore more likely to be closer to accurate ( note, I am not going to say that you are totally right :rotfl

You are most likely right..... I think you have been a cigar fan for longer than me and I would therefore assume that you are able to pick the nuances of certain cigars better than a relative noob like me. In my defence ( not that I feel that I have been attacked ) I have'nt smoked a Monte 4 in quite a while but I have had quite a number of Mille Fleurs recently (mine are 09). I did a bit of research online after your response and there seem to be quite a few other BOTLs out there that see/taste some similarities with the two sticks.....makes me feel a bit better:ask::ask:.

I know that I still have quite some way to go to be able to pick up all the different flavour profiles that cigars offer, but hey, that's all part of the fun right ? :smoke:

PS I agree with the draw issues. I've had half a box of these and nearly every second one needs to be massaged and coaxed to give me a better draw !


----------



## eyesack

canuck2099 said:


> Firstly Isaac, I would argue that our palate is probably quite different but what's the point and how do I prove that :help:?? When I first read your post I have to admit I felt a little :fu but then I realised that you were'nt being an arrogant SOB you were just making a comment based on experience that is, I admit, greater than mine and therefore more likely to be closer to accurate ( note, I am not going to say that you are totally right :rotfl
> 
> You are most likely right..... I think you have been a cigar fan for longer than me and I would therefore assume that you are able to pick the nuances of certain cigars better than a relative noob like me. In my defence ( not that I feel that I have been attacked ) I have'nt smoked a Monte 4 in quite a while but I have had quite a number of Mille Fleurs recently (mine are 09). I did a bit of research online after your response and there seem to be quite a few other BOTLs out there that see/taste some similarities with the two sticks.....makes me feel a bit better:ask::ask:.
> 
> I know that I still have quite some way to go to be able to pick up all the different flavour profiles that cigars offer, but hey, that's all part of the fun right ? :smoke:
> 
> PS I agree with the draw issues. I've had half a box of these and nearly every second one needs to be massaged and coaxed to give me a better draw !


Haha yeah, Scott, I'm sorry if I offended you at all. I definitely had a moment of, "How do I say this without sounding like an ass..." quickly followed by a resounding fart of the intellectual variety! :doh: lol thanks for the good spirits! I like to think that defining the differences between peoples' palates may be as complicated as what people define "love" as!

I haven't been a cigar fan for much longer than almost 2 years, but thank you lol; I have certainly learned a lot from fellow BOTLs here!

How long have you had the box for? I found that taking one or two out of each row, then storing the box on its side and/or rotating each cigar helps loosen them over a few months time. It's an exercise in patience, but I've done this with a few boxes now and it seems to work well. Either that or dry them out to 55-60% before you smoke them. My last box of Mille Fleurs had the "Cuban box-press" but after 6 or so months of having some elbow room, they rounded out a bit and more air was flowing through the filler leaves.

Anyway, sorry again for the miscommunication and thanks for being patient with me! Had a full 12 hour day of school/homework/commuting after a weekend of no sleep 

:hug:
Isaac


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo Edmundo from the 08 or 09, so still young. Though young, this is one flavour and spice bomb! Intense Monte-bean flavours, cocoa, creaminess, earthy and now some coffee too and herbaceousnes, icing sugar sweet aftertaste with fragrant smoke to the nose.

Nice!


----------



## Mante

RyJ Cedros Deluxe No2. These are not highly regarded and I think the same as I am not a big fan of the smaller RG RyJ's. That being said, these have their place when paired with a similarly aged beer (In this case a Coopers Vintage from 2008 ). A wonderful floral & cedar journey between the two, very enjoyable!
Even more so when Tash is sitting with me smoking sugar barrel in the churchwarden pipe Rod gifted us!


----------



## harley33

Drinking beer at 7:15 in the morning?


----------



## Mante

harley33 said:


> Drinking beer at 7:15 in the morning?


LMAO, try 7:30PM.:madgrin::wave:layball:


----------



## harley33

Tashaz said:


> LMAO, try 7:30PM.:madgrin::wave:layball:


:tease::drinking:


----------



## lgomez

down to me second to last habano Punch RS#11


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann Corona's Juniors 06 Coffee Black!


----------



## rcruz1211

Bolivar RC and a T-bone steak!


----------



## TXsmoker

H. Upmann Majestic


----------



## austintxeric

broke down and am trying a HDM Epicure #2 from my first order. It was from a 3 pack so I assume it is very young. I have let it rest for only 3 weeks, so it may be a bit too soon, but I am picking out definite flavors that I enjoy and it is producing a ton of smoke! I am picking up that 'different' flavor that I have only tasted in the previous 5 cubans I have tried!


----------



## asmartbull

austintxeric said:


> broke down and am trying a HDM Epicure #2 from my first order. It was from a 3 pack so I assume it is very young. I have let it rest for only 3 weeks, so it may be a bit too soon, but I am picking out definite flavors that I enjoy and it is producing a ton of smoke! I am picking up that 'different' flavor that I have only tasted in the previous 5 cubans I have tried!


Just because it came a a 3'er or 5'er doesn't mean it is young
I have 02 and 03 that were in cardboard


----------



## austintxeric

I'm guessing there is no way for me to tell exactly, right? I only got a single 3 pack and there were no markings on the cardboard pack. 


asmartbull said:


> Just because it came a a 3'er or 5'er doesn't mean it is young
> I have 02 and 03 that were in cardboard


----------



## asmartbull

08 connie 1

crown and rootbeer....

Kinda makes it feel like summer


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Lancero right now with a Bell's Winter White, then I will have a root beer and then probably a Bell's Hopslam. Gotta feeling I am going to be here for a while.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull

aea6574 said:


> Cohiba Lancero right now with a Bell's Winter White, then I will have a root beer and then probably a Bell's Hopslam. Gotta feeling I am going to be here for a while.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Tony
Could you post some notes on it...
I am interested and have yet to have one..


----------



## aea6574

I can do you one better than that. PM me your address.



asmartbull said:


> Tony
> Could you post some notes on it...
> I am interested and have yet to have one..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> I can do you one better than that. PM me your address.


Damn you beat me to it i just got them today good for you Bull Man!
Nice Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05 Arrogant Bastard Ale great pairing to a great Day!
GOD is Good!


----------



## TrippMc4

09 RASS. I really enjoy these. Unfortunately I'm almost through my box and all the vendors I know only have 10 stock available and all I've heard are bad things about the 10s! I better make these last....


----------



## Zfog

Today has been cheapie day. I smoked 2 JLP Cremas. 1 on the way to work and 1 on the way home. These 2 dollar cubans are better than most 10 dollars nc's. Just my opinion of course! :beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

Zfog said:


> Today has been cheapie day. I smoked 2 JLP Cremas. 1 on the way to work and 1 on the way home. These 2 dollar cubans are better than most 10 dollars nc's. Just my opinion of course! :beerchug:


truer words are seldom spoken


----------



## Zfog

asmartbull said:


> truer words are seldom spoken


Try telling my wife that! :bowl:


----------



## xhris

just lit up a Monte #2 with a glass of scotch, really good so far! It sucks that my neighbor is smoking a "Crap and Mild" right now and that's all i keep smelling... oh well, to each his own


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> Today has been cheapie day. I smoked 2 JLP Cremas. 1 on the way to work and 1 on the way home. These 2 dollar cubans are better than most 10 dollars nc's. Just my opinion of course! :beerchug:


Your opinion and the opinion of many others on here!
We call ourselves the unsilent majority!!!!!!!!:beerchug:


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your opinion and the opinion of many others on here!
> We call ourselves the unsilent majority!!!!!!!!:beerchug:


You've got that right!
I'm about to spark up my first RASCC. Sure is a tiny little bugger!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Well first CC in months...

Started off humbly with a Quintero that I bought from a private BOTL.

I wasn't actually expecting much from this cigar as it is one of the cheapest CC's that you can purchase and had not heard a lot of great feedback but I was REALLY impressed with it. I loved the smaller RG and general vitola but it burned pretty even and had great flavor, not huge complexity but still good.

Perhaps it's just the placebo effect but I liked it!


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Well first CC in months...
> 
> Started off humbly with a Quintero that I bought from a private BOTL.
> 
> I wasn't actually expecting much from this cigar as it is one of the cheapest CC's that you can purchase and had not heard a lot of great feedback but I was REALLY impressed with it. I loved the smaller RG and general vitola but it burned pretty even and had great flavor, not huge complexity but still good.
> 
> Perhaps it's just the placebo effect but I liked it!


This is no placebo effect brother. As Tony says " _*The twang is the Thang"!!!!!*_


----------



## donovanrichardson

Zfog said:


> This is no placebo effect brother. As Tony says " _*The twang is the Thang"!!!!!*_


Yes! I definitely tasted some of that in there for sure! I can't wait to try some of the Fonseca that Steve is sending, my palate is a lot more developed from when I smoked them like 8 months ago


----------



## Zfog

donovanrichardson said:


> Yes! I definitely tasted some of that in there for sure! I can't wait to try some of the Fonseca that Steve is sending, my palate is a lot more developed from when I smoked them like 8 months ago


Walk into it expecting nothing!
btw this RASCC is freaking awesome!!! Who wants to buy some NC's?!!!!!!:faint2:


----------



## tdkimer

08 Boli PC. A nice little reminder of how much enjoyment a good stick brings.


----------



## StogieJim

Smoked a Ramon Allones Special Selection, I enjoyed it!

Thanks Martin!

Jim


----------



## Chris R

RG pantels extra followed by a SCdLH principe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Frosted Flakes there GREAT! Coffee black Partagas short.:bolt:


----------



## bpegler

Custom G Ed. Another custom rolled cigar for my particular fetish. 52 RG, roughly six inches long. Dark near maduro wrapper. Well constructed, the foot is cut. Draw is perfect. The burn is even. Tastes like a young Montecristo on steroids, like the sublime from 08. 

Life is good!


----------



## swingerofbirches

bpegler said:


> Custom G Ed. Another custom rolled cigar for my particular fetish. 52 RG, roughly six inches long. Dark near maduro wrapper. Well constructed, the foot is cut. Draw is perfect. The burn is even. Tastes like a young Montecristo on steroids, like the sublime from 08.
> 
> Life is good!


We should really start a custom rolled journal on here ... pics, reviews, etc ... 
That way there's a somewhat comprehensive list of the customs that folks on here smoke and their impressions ... 
Maybe help narrow down what to chase and what not to.


----------



## bdw1984

Decided to revisit a box of PL Panatelas, which is definitely my favorite cheap cigar. Box is 2 years old and I hadn't smoked one in about a year. Unfortunately, they were much better a year ago. This one was flat and vegetal. Gonna leave these alone for awhile.


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 Varnished.:hungry:


----------



## asmartbull

SLR Serie A, thanks Jeff

Ya know, I am enjoy this cigar.
It is the second one I tried.
There is something unique here,,,but ya need to pay attention


----------



## TXsmoker

RyJ Mille Fleur


----------



## harley33

Hey Alan - I believe that it's an 08.

Tonight was an 07 Mag 46 tubo. Rich,full and in your face. Wonderful nubbing experience. Might have to check the spreadsheet and reload.


----------



## Qball

H Upmann Coronas Major (in a little tiny tube). so cute


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Short coffee black have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man, your mornings are always the best Tony haha!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

donovanrichardson said:


> Man, your mornings are always the best Tony haha!


They would be better if this stinking economy would pick-up:faint:
:rofl::bounce:


----------



## thunderdan11

Is that your morning cigar? Sounds like a great way to start off a day....


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Short coffee black have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thunderdan11 said:


> Is that your morning cigar? Sounds like a great way to start off a day....


Yes things are slow so i can take a little time to enjoy myself.
I wish they would pick up as it would be nicer to start the day in the black!


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Habanero


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short


----------



## Son Of Thor

RASS


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal La Punta....

Now I know why this is seldom talked about......

Stay with El Principe's


----------



## Zfog

I had a Party short this morning and as usual it hit the spot.


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> San Cristobal La Punta....
> 
> Now I know why this is seldom talked about......
> 
> Stay with El Principe's


Did I just waste $55?


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar Royal Corona while sitting in the garage getting a lot of work done.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Did I just waste $55?


Jeff
Seeing that you and I share the same palate......yup

The good thing is that we didn't get boxes.....

I hope my other purchase form that place doesn't let me down...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Immensas 07 all i can say is WOW! 
These like to be stored and smoked around 55% R/H.
No more tight draw tons of rich Boli flavor!:bounce:


----------



## Rodeo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Immensas 07 all i can say is WOW!
> These like to be stored and smoked around 55% R/H.
> No more tight draw tons of rich Boli flavor!:bounce:


You gifted me a couple of those Tony, gonna have to dry box the he11 out of them before I try ...

Smoking a very nice LGC #4 02 from Bull Man. Lovely little cigar to sip on at the end of the day!


----------



## Zfog

asmartbull said:


> San Cristobal La Punta....
> 
> Now I know why this is seldom talked about......
> 
> Stay with El Principe's


Have yu had the La Fuerza? I got one in a sampler a while ago and still haven't tried it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> You gifted me a couple of those Tony, gonna have to dry box the he11 out of them before I try ...
> 
> Smoking a very nice LGC #4 02 from Bull Man. Lovely little cigar to sip on at the end of the day!


I would Steve i usually store at 60-63% but the draws were still tight.
So i have a dry box the R/h is the same as the house 55% what a difference.
The next one i try i am going to try and get closer to 50%.


----------



## Rodeo

I better hurry up then, I can't get anything near 50RH here in the spring or summer. Around April/May it becomes a fight to keep too much moisture OUT of the various humis


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hear you my brother from April into December i run dry Kitty Litter!


----------



## bpegler

RASS. Pepper out the wazoo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

From a RASS that's odd!
:hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## TXsmoker

Another Party Short. Im liking these.


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> Seeing that you and I share the same palate......yup
> 
> The good thing is that we didn't get boxes.....
> 
> I hope my other purchase form that place doesn't let me down...


Well... I tried one tonight. I might have this taste in my mouth for awhile... Not sure how I explain it, but its like a green, full tasting cigar. The other 4 will go into the cooler next time I open it. They do get a 10 in appearance though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The strongest smallest cigar on the planet bro!!!!!!!!
:laser::laser::laser::laser::laser:


----------



## donovanrichardson

Man, all of this talk of Party Shorts is making me want some haha!


----------



## TrippMc4

Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5. I know this is more of an acquired taste than most ccs but I really like them.


----------



## asmartbull

TrippMc4 said:


> Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5. I know this is more of an acquired taste than most ccs but I really like them.


Tripp
I too am sitting on a bunch of Coh maddies
I don't think is so much an acquired taste
as much as high expectation on a cigar that clearly
need 5+ yrs...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Tripp
> I too am sitting on a bunch of Coh maddies
> I don't think is so much an acquired taste
> as much as high expectation on a cigar that clearly
> need 5+ yrs...


Give them 10- 20 years IMHO they are nick named the Manuro 5 for a reason!


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> From a RASS that's odd!
> :hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm::hmm:


Yep. This is the last of an 06 box. Usually I find them nutty with some spice, but this one came out of a pepper shaker.


----------



## Mante

08 Monte Petite Edmundo as I needed something reliable tonight. These are starting to develop a very nice oiliness on the wrappers.:whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebra 07 Coffee black power bar have a blessed day gents!


----------



## harley33

My first Partagas Culebra 07. Very nice, surprisingly perfect burn. It's a keeper.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Aren't they amazing!!!!!!!!!:whoo::dude::beerchug:


----------



## harley33

Yes Sir! On the reorder list....


----------



## harley33

Unbanded 1966... Very nice, can't wait to see what they turn into. I enjoyed it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee Black!
Good day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## TXsmoker

Same as Tony. Party Short and black coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Copy Cat!!!!!!ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## TXsmoker

Hey, I drink black coffee every morning, Ive only recently been able to add the Party Short to the mix. Good combo, I must say...


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 late last night, or early this morning. Kind of a blur.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> Hey, I drink black coffee every morning, Ive only recently been able to add the Party Short to the mix. Good combo, I must say...


Goes great after a power-bar or egg whites and ham also!
:high5::bounce::decision::hungry::rockon:


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Goes great after a power-bar or egg whites and ham also!
> :high5::bounce::decision::hungry::rockon:


I wouldnt know about that. I dont think Ive ever had an egg without the yoke.

Oh yea, just finished a Boli PC.


----------



## bpegler

Handsome Jimmy Salmones. 7.2 inches by 57RG. Beautiful construction, colorado wrapper. He made some sweet cigars lately, but this isn't one of them. Plenty of ligero.
Burn is uneven, requiring a few touch ups. May have to do with the humidity, it's been raining here today.
Oak, spice and fresh bread. Pretty full, not a great deal of complexity. As it smokes, it becomes quite strong, really more of an after dinner cigar.
I would guess that in time it might settle down a bit, but I like fresh custom sticks.
You know, the draw on these is perfect. A master rolled it, and it shows.


----------



## harley33

Party #2. OK, not sure if it fits me or not.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 these continue to impress!


----------



## Zfog

Smoking my first cuban of the day.... Monte 4.


----------



## sengjc

Punch Royal Selection No. 12. This little petit corona puts to shame in terms of flavour the DPG My Father Le Bijou 1922 Toro I had earlier today.

Still prefer the Punch Super Selection No. 11, though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## xhris

HdM Epicure No. 2 with black coffee. Didn't expect much from this one, but so far, very good!


----------



## TXsmoker

Boli PC


----------



## harley33

ERdM CS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My last 07 Monticristo #2 what a wonderful cigar!!!!!!!!!!!
Paired with a Stella Artois it just doesn't get any better than this!:jaw:


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Siglo II, 05
I really like these


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV while drinking a Bell's Batch 10,000 then a Bell's Winter White and starting season 5 of The Wire.


----------



## smelvis

09 Gold Medal, Then an 08/06 (can't Remember) Pyramid Cohiba


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


> 09 Gold Medal, Then an 08/06 (can't Remember) Pyramid Cohiba


Dave
How are the GM's coming along ?


----------



## harley33

08 JL #2. I like this stick.


----------



## Chris R

On of my favorites bolivar RC


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short


----------



## Qball

My first Monte #2... Now I see why it's a perenial favorite! Nice smoke!

Goes great with a wee dram of Whisky!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra. First out of a box, about a year old at ENE 10. The thin rg made the draw a little tight starting out but it opened up nicely. Good tobacco flavors and a bitter cocoa body to it.


----------



## Qball

I'm finishing up that Monte now... delicious! Hmm... really digging it!


----------



## sengjc

Entering the final third of a Partagas Serie P No. 2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power-bar!!!!!:humble::usa::music:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 well deserved after clearing all the water out of the basement!:humble::biggrin1::first:


----------



## bdw1984

Pulled a Tony- 08 Party Short and Black Espresso. My homage!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> Pulled a Tony- 08 Party Short and Black Espresso. My homage!


Don't they go great with Black Coffee!
In the summer even better with iced coffee!!!!!!!!:thumb::cf:cp


----------



## bdw1984

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't they go great with Black Coffee!
> In the summer even better with iced coffee!!!!!!!!:thumb::cf:cp


IMO they are so good that it would be hard to make a bad drink selection. I only drink black coffee/espresso and don't drink alcohol so it's my premier drink pairing.


----------



## TXsmoker

Damn, I guess I need to make a pot of coffee. Im smoking a Party short, but Im just drinking a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann PC 05

very nice afternoon stick


----------



## Mr.Friday

Thanks to a fellow BOTL. Boli PC

Bull im diggin the hell out of your Avatar! Happiness is a belt fed weapon........fired by a chick with a rack like that.


----------



## Zfog

I took a couple days off of my Cubans to stretch them out. Today I smoke a Johnny-O box press (thanks Tony) and now I am smoking a Party Short.


----------



## TrippMc4

Boli PC


----------



## TXsmoker

H.Upmann Majestic


----------



## asmartbull

Mr.Friday said:


> Thanks to a fellow BOTL. Boli PC
> 
> Bull im diggin the hell out of your Avatar! Happiness is a belt fed weapon........fired by a chick with a rack like that.


A belt with cigars......


----------



## shuckins

just pulled a vi out of it's tube.

mmmmmm,buttery spice cake smell,with a hint of cedar...


----------



## Mr.Friday

asmartbull said:


> A belt with cigars......


even better


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Habanero


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lgomez

house rolled corona, pinar del rio wrapper, i forget the region of the filler and binder


----------



## eyesack

Johnny O Short (thanks to EKEngland07 Eric!) while doing some homework for my print media copy writing course. My professor tells us that beer helps the creative process. I beg to argue that Tobacco is ambrosia for the thinking man.


----------



## asmartbull

VR DA, 97
It was a great sunny day, so I had to try one.....
and have to say.......not terribly complexed,,,,
but I think it will be hard to beat this one 

Keep in mind I am a VR whore.......


----------



## Son Of Thor

Boli PC. 

I haven't had one of these for awhile but its even better than the first few I had from the box. I'm glad I still have a box and a half of these sitting. I don't remember the others having this much of a box pressed shape to them either.


----------



## Zfog

Siglo 1 this morning, and a Boli PC on the way home from work. Still wondering what I will smoke tonight...


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking a RyJ Duke. So far it's a let down. Very loose draw, with only a little smoke. As for the flavor, I'm picking up a little cedar and spice and a little TWANG, but not much else going on. I'm almost through the first third so hopefully things pick up in the second.


----------



## Chris R

H.upmann connie 1 this afternoon. Followed by Party PCE now


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC with some of the new Knob Creek single barrel.

Good stuff.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

An 08 Dip #2. Good but there are probably better for the price point.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> An 08 Dip #2. Good but there are probably better for the price point.


Jeff
Are you getting any vanilla out of those.
I have some 07's, that I get it from..
one of the few stick I get vanilla..


----------



## jaypulay

Currently puffin on a Party Short from MAR 10 - These are great cigars to smoke young IMHO


----------



## Mhouser7

Just finished a Partagas serie P #2.... Very well made cigar, Smoked GREAT but flavor wise needed some time (tubo 3 pack)


----------



## bdw1984

CoRo... bliss


----------



## smelvis

Older Party D I think he said it a jar release from Africa! Sure was good. Thanks again Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black egg whites and ham!
Partagas short for desert!!!!!!!!!:thumb::bolt:


----------



## Krish the Fish

Had a RASS yesterday... bad draw. It was either overhumidified (if that's possible at 65%) or plugged.


----------



## TXsmoker

Boli PC


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure. #2. One of my favorite milder smokes.


----------



## Zfog

Had a nice little pigtail Johnny-O this morning.


----------



## asmartbull

07 RASS.............I love this stick and damn, they are getting hard to find.

Hope to procure some 898's shortly


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Maestro's 07 Save your money fella's!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:frown::frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Connie 1. Draw was a bit tight on this one which is unusual for these in my experience. Still a great cigar though.


----------



## harley33

Connie 1's are a great cigar - Alan pushed me in that direction, I've smoked thru 1 box and have 2 backup boxes in the cooler now. Tonight was a JL #2. Another cigar that I will have to get backups for.


----------



## Qball

HdM Epicure Especial... started off rough, but now coming into it's own... I think it needs another 6 months in the humi!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Bolivar RC - First one, can't wait to enjoy the rest of the box!


----------



## Qball

Short and Sweet said:


> Bolivar RC - First one, can't wait to enjoy the rest of the box!


I really love Bolivars... I have the Belicoso Finos and Petit Belicosos and they are scrumptious... must get me some RCs when my stash gets lower... currently can't afford to get an entire box as space is tight...

Enjoy, Brother!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Qball said:


> I really love Bolivars... I have the Belicoso Finos and Petit Belicosos and they are scrumptious... must get me some RCs when my stash gets lower... currently can't afford to get an entire box as space is tight...
> 
> Enjoy, Brother!


Oh I will, I was surprised; was my first Bolivar and I loved the flavor profile. As i said I can't wait to work through more of the box and see how these age..

Trouble finding space? I can hold em in the mean time... can't guarantee they'll come back full though! LOL


----------



## karmaz00

Le Hoyo du Depute from 2000. was good little stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Now there's a cigar!!!!!!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black!
> Now there's a cigar!!!!!!!!


Hey Tony, I've been meaning to ask you, what is the average smoking time on a Partagas Short? Thanks man!


----------



## Qball

Excuse my ignorance... what's a Johnny-O


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey Tony, I've been meaning to ask you, what is the average smoking time on a Partagas Short? Thanks man!


For me 30-35 minutes but i am a hard draw kinda guy. I like a full mouth of smoke at every puff. I have seen some get them to last as long as 45 minutes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Qball said:


> Excuse my ignorance... what's a Johnny-O


A custom rolled Cuban Cigar!


----------



## asmartbull

CoRo...............damn good smoke


----------



## Son Of Thor

El principe from Nov 09

Great little cigar, i think I need to get to some more since I'm down to half a box.


----------



## Zfog

Had a Rascc. These are powerful little buggers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Immensas 07 Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For me 30-35 minutes but i am a hard draw kinda guy. I like a full mouth of smoke at every puff. I have seen some get them to last as long as 45 minutes!


Thanks Tony! You and me are alike, I too like to get a pretty nice amount of smoke in plus, I have a bit of a bad habit of smoking slightly on the faster side sometimes. That's definitely the perfect amount of time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Tony! You and me are alike, I too like to get a pretty nice amount of smoke in plus, I have a bit of a bad habit of smoking slightly on the faster side sometimes. That's definitely the perfect amount of time!


No sweat bro glad to be of assistance!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H UPMANN Corona's Juniors 06 nice sweet spicy stick!
Coffee black egg whites and ham.
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> H UPMANN Corona's Juniors 06 nice sweet spicy stick!
> Coffee black egg whites and ham.
> Have a blessed day gents!


I have a box of these from 06 also. I haven't tried any of them yet, but might have to change that today.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Smoking one of the Upmann Coronas junior from 06. Tony was spot on, sweet and a little spice on mine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Gorditos De Allones Canadian RE 2010!:smoke2:
Boy these are really nice to bad its only a ten count box!:frown:
3 fingers of Pappy thank GOD its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rapture:


----------



## Zfog

How are the Juniors compared to the Majors? I haven't heard too much about the Juniors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zfog said:


> How are the Juniors compared to the Majors? I haven't heard too much about the Juniors.


Horse of a different color not as meaty or twangy but very enjoyable none the less!


----------



## Zfog

Sounds like you can't go wrong for the money. Thanks Tony!


----------



## protekk

My first party short.....a little young but so good!!


----------



## gator_79

I'm currently smoking a PSD #4. it's a very good cigar, lots of smoke, perfect construction, and loads of TWANG.


----------



## Zfog

Monte no.4, my first smoke of the day!


----------



## Rock31

Monte #2 gifted to me!


----------



## harley33

Got home tonight after a week of jury duty.... first time ever..... hopefully the last.... should be over Monday if all works out OK. Boli RC before dinner and a VR Famoso after. I'm ready for bed and a nice quiet weekend... Cheers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05 3 fingers of Pappy 12 year old!
Life is good!!!!!!!!!
3 rd cigar of the day and the bottle of Pappy is 1/2 empty.
I guess if your an optimist its 1/2 full!


----------



## StogieJim

Had a Party Short today, simply awesome!

Jim


----------



## bopmachine

Had a trini fundadore last night, kicked today off with a cohiba robusto. Both smoked very nice indeed!


----------



## Mante

bopmachine said:


> Had a trini fundadore last night, kicked today off with a cohiba robusto. Both smoked very nice indeed!


Two very nice smokes Jose, a good 24 hrs indeed methinks.


----------



## sengjc

What did you have Warren? I've been ploughing through NCs again of late.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas cuelebras 07 coffee black!:mrgreen:
Pancake breakfast have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!ray:


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Habaenros


----------



## harley33

Partagas Culebras 07 as well...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 09 after some BBQ damn its nice today washing it down with a BECKS Dark!


----------



## Chris R

Montie #2 last night courtesy of tpharkman:smoke2: 
I am going to have to add some of these to one of my future orders.


----------



## asmartbull

Last night a VT Unicos 07....AWESOME

Today a Siglo III.............boys I gotta tell ya,,, the
last 1/3 of this cigar was fantastic......Remember the Bit-o-honey, candy bar........


----------



## thunderdan11

Old band style h upmann petite corona from 1998. I can not remember where I got this. I think I like the old style bands better....


----------



## harley33

Mag 46 from 07. This might be, for the price, one of the sticks that I could smoke everyday and be a happy man.


----------



## Habanolover

Toothache is about gone but I am going to wait until tomorrow to smoke. I think it will be a Monte Sublime.


----------



## bpegler

Habanolover said:


> Toothache is about gone but I am going to wait until tomorrow to smoke. I think it will be a Monte Sublime.


One of my favorites!

I've got a bit of a headcold, so I went Party Short.

Good medicine.


----------



## Habanolover

Yep, I am down to my last couple of them. Need to get some more. 

I bet the short helped clear the headcold out for a while, especially if you snorked some of it! :mrgreen:


----------



## bpegler

Habanolover said:


> Yep, I am down to my last couple of them. Need to get some more.
> 
> I bet the short helped clear the headcold out for a while, especially if you snorked some of it! :mrgreen:


Please don't tell my wife or my doctor, but that really does help!

There are a fair number of those sublimes around now, but I bet in a few years they'll be rarer than a hens tooth.


----------



## Habanolover

bpegler said:


> Please don't tell my wife or my doctor, but that really does help!
> 
> There are a fair number of those sublimes around now, but I bet in a few years they'll be rarer than a hens tooth.


I figure in about 5 years or so you will have to get these through a private sale or pay an exorbitant price.

PS Your secret is safe with me brother.


----------



## Qball

H Upmann Magnum 50

Boy is this a big stick!


----------



## Reino

My buddy came over after lunch and gifted me a Monte Open Master, was quite enjoyable.
Just finished an Upmann PC 08. What a little power house. This stick was very firm, draw was a little hard but very smokey. My favorite so far out my limited intro to CC's.


----------



## Son Of Thor

PLPC from Oct 07. Delicious


----------



## Qball

Following the Magnum 50 with a Party Series D No. 4


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> PLPC from Oct 07. Delicious


Corey
They are quickly becoming one of my favorite small cigars.......A tad expensive if you want 25 individual sticks......but

INHO, it blows the short out of the water......I will now duck:rain:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In honor of Bull Man!:tease:

_Partagas Short Coffee black big Sunday morning breakfast!:usa2:_


----------



## TXsmoker

Boli PC and black coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBQ Beer Cohiba Lancero 05!!!!!!!!!!arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## asmartbull

Carlos Fernandez
Guys, glad I didn't give up on thees.
Coming along nicely, the nap is over


----------



## Cadillac

Reynaldo custom Robusto. Man these are great smokes.


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Connie.... Great smoke.


----------



## Zfog

98 Punch RS 12. So far it is incredibly smooth!


----------



## Rock31

Johnny O & Monte 2

Got flavors from the Johnny O that I never tasted before, could not pinpoint it though at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 and the pappy is pouring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coro 08 and the pappy is pouring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man I have heard more about these CoRo's in the past week, I am chomping at the bit. You guys are killing me! :faint:


----------



## bdw1984

09 monte especial no. 2 and 08 diplo 2... the monte still needs some time but has tons of flavor. the diplo was amazing- opened with creamy, sweet and woody notes, picked up strength in the 2nd third predominate flavors of spice and wood and then let it down gently in the final 3rd with a combo of spice, wood, cream and a sugary note... tremendous


----------



## sengjc

Just lit a Montecristo C Edition Limitada 2003. This is perhaps the weakest of the Montecristo ELs ever released, mulled flavours, earthy and pepperry but is now beginning to show a little more chocolate and coffee flavours with a backdrop of cream and woody notes. Unfortunately this is the second last stick of this vitola so I may not get the chance to see its evolution very much further.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party Short Coffee Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## bdw1984

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Party Short Coffee Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin:


shocker! :jaw:


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Party Short Coffee Black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin:


I was just getting ready to post that in honor of Tony I had a Party Short and black coffee (Sorry T but no egg whites) :brick:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> I was just getting ready to post that in honor of Tony I had a Party Short and black coffee (Sorry T but no egg whites) :brick:


Don't feel bad i didn't have any egg whites today either!:nono:


----------



## bpegler

SCdlH Mercaderes. I haven't smoked one of these for about a year. At that time they were very difficult with their draw and mildly unimpressive flavor wise.

A year has helped. Easy draw. Mild to moderate fullness. Some interesting notes of old forrest and light spice.

This has matured well over the past year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La China custom roll this is a fat one at 52 R/G. About the size of a Siglo VI 1st third was harsh and filled with black pepper. 2nd third settled down slightly sweet and creamy lots of twang. I am on the last third now very creamy and still twanging away.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> La China custom roll this is a fat one at 52 R/G. About the size of a Siglo VI 1st third was harsh and filled with black pepper. 2nd third settled down slightly sweet and creamy lots of twang. I am on the last third now very creamy and still twanging away.


Tony,

It's my feeling that these are good now, but have enormous aging potential. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Habanolover

bpegler said:


> SCdlH Mercaderes. I haven't smoked one of these for about a year. At that time they were very difficult with their draw and mildly unimpressive flavor wise.
> 
> A year has helped. Easy draw. Mild to moderate fullness. Some interesting notes of old forrest and light spice.
> 
> This has matured well over the past year.


Glad to hear this Bob. I got the same impression and have a few resting that I have been cautious to smoke.



bpegler said:


> Tony,
> 
> It's my feeling that these are good now, but have enormous aging potential. What are your thoughts?


If you are talking about the La China's I think they have wonderful aging potential.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Tony,
> 
> It's my feeling that these are good now, but have enormous aging potential. What are your thoughts?


I think they will become classics. The last 1/3 of the cigar is so damn rich and creamy. I just nubbed it burned my lip an my fingers. I really don't do that very often. It is a very young cigar so aging will allow the flavors to meld. The first 1/3 harshness and pepper will mellow IMHO. Not often that i am impressed with a custom roll. But this one impressed the hell out of me.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just fired up the 08 Mag 46 that I got in my MAW. This is my first Mag 46, if it continues on like it started off I'll be looking to pick some of these up for sure. Thanks Tripp!


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think they will become classics. The last 1/3 of the cigar is so damn rich and creamy. I just nubbed it burned my lip an my fingers. I really don't do that very often. It is a very young cigar so aging will allow the flavors to meld. The first 1/3 harshness and pepper will mellow IMHO. Not often that i am impressed with a custom roll. But this one impressed the hell out of me.


Tony, what was the year on it?


----------



## Scott W.

I smoked a kick ass 2007 boli PC with my father yesterday sitting on the deck. Gotta grab another box, only got 10 left.


----------



## Zfog

scottw said:


> I smoked a kick ass 2007 boli PC with my father yesterday sitting on the deck. Gotta grab another box, only got 10 left.


I love that, I said something along the lines of that the other day and my wife just shook her head. :rant: :loco:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> Tony, what was the year on it?


About 3 weeks ago lol!


----------



## Habanolover

Can't make up my mind on a cigar or pipe. maybe I will just have to smoke both. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zfog

Habanolover said:


> Can't make up my mind on a cigar or pipe. maybe I will just have to smoke both. :mrgreen:


+1 to this


----------



## Habanolover

TonyBrooklyn said:


> About 3 weeks ago lol!


One of these days they are gonna get you for "Statutory Smoking"! :r


----------



## TXsmoker

H. Upmann Majestic


----------



## TrippMc4

In my infinite stupidity I am smoking an unbanded cc that was gifted to me by a great botl. 

Problem is, I didn't mark what it was or who sent it to me! 

This is one of the best cigars I've had in months and I don't know what it is or who to thank!!!


----------



## harley33

A Trini Robo Extra. Couldn't wait for it to settle down. A big stick, mellow and not young tasting. I added a 3 pack to an order so I don't know the age. It was OK, not bad at all, but the jury is still out based on the price. Followed it up with a Boli PC... Thanks Tripp! It was a good cigar night. I'll try one of their custom rolled this week after waiting a month....


----------



## jaypulay

Had a PLPC after work today.

PSD4 last night at a buddies engagement party.


----------



## Habanolover

Habanolover said:


> Can't make up my mind on a cigar or pipe. maybe I will just have to smoke both. :mrgreen:


Had a pipe earlier and just finished an '05 Boli PC. They were both very good.


----------



## bdw1984

08 HdM DC... vanilla, cream, wood... not very complex and didn't change much throughout... while i really liked the flavors i got, i wasn't overly impressed. not


----------



## sengjc

Vegas Robaina Unicos. Can't recall the year but quite possibly an 07/08. Bought two sticks last year and didn't find the first one to be too flash. Real subdued throughout.

After a year or so humidor time, this one started really well with deep rich chocolatey flavors and creamy notes, lovely lovely aroma and long nutty aftertaste. Balanced spice and very opulent smoke. The primary flavours are so intense there was hardly any need for retrohaling.

Then past the halfway mark, things went downhill and the flavours turn mulled then subdued. Retrohaling helps give some semblance of flavour, but only just. The only thing to look forward to is the floral cedary notes and creamy finish. A pity, I would have loved the primary flavours to continue on with the notes and finish adding another dimension to the complex mix.

Still, much better than the first time. Perhaps this stick requires some serious long term aging to be truly beautiful. Certainly not as accessible as the Don Alejandros but does have the hallmarks of being a wonderful smoke when aged, methinks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann corona's juniors 06 coffee black egg whites and ham!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31

Tony they don't have Egg Whites @ JR....should I make you some and pack you a brown bag lunch? 

Monte #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for the kind thought Rock Man.
But i will be getting there in time for a late lunch/dinner. Do they have Prosciutto and fresh Mozzarella.
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Scott W.

Zfog said:


> I love that, I said something along the lines of that the other day and my wife just shook her head. :rant: :loco:


Mine shakes her head at pretty much everything I say. :wacko:


----------



## Rock31

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for the kind thought Rock Man.
> But i will be getting there in time for a late lunch/dinner. Do they have Prosciutto and fresh Mozzarella.
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


LOL no Prosciutto and fresh mozzarella, but their food is quite good...you will find something


----------



## harley33

My first 898. Now I see what all the hype is about. Only got a box of 10, so I will have to fix that soon....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 3 fingers of Pappy Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## aea6574

harley33 said:


> My first 898. Now I see what all the hype is about. Only got a box of 10, so I will have to fix that soon....


They are nice. And the box for 10 is cool, I use one for loose change.

Best regards, tony


----------



## dmgizzo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for the kind thought Rock Man.
> But i will be getting there in time for a late lunch/dinner. Do they have Prosciutto and fresh Mozzarella.
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Don't forget the roasted peppers paisano !


----------



## asmartbull

Mag 46 at Lunch
Upmann epicures.......surprisingly nice.....really !, got a few boxes of these for
my son, as he really likes the smaller RG.....Glad they came x3


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> My first 898. Now I see what all the hype is about. Only got a box of 10, so I will have to fix that soon....


Jeff, Frankly....they are one of my favorites...and they
don't need to have 10 yrs on them to be good


----------



## WhoDat

Had a PDR Piramide after my workout. Very satisfying reward!


----------



## bouncintiga

enjoyed a psd4 last night. man i need to get a new laptop i feel like i haven't posted here in forever.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Uppmann coronas Juniors 06 coffee black egg whites and ham and roasted peppers on a roll. OHFORGETABOUTIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gossip:


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos....08

These are comimg along nicely

Patience is being rewarded


----------



## Son Of Thor

Punch Royal Selection 11 from Feb 08


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Gorditos De Allones Canadian Re 2010.
Becks Dark BBQ going as the Sun is out and boy is it strong!


----------



## StogieJim

H. Upmann Magnum 46 and an iced coffee at starbucks while reading puff!

Thanks Martin, great smoke!

Jim


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC with water today.


----------



## canuck2099

Partagas SD4. Its been a few weeks since I've had a Cuban as the weather has been pretty. I try to only smoke the Cubans when its nice out. Windy and crappy conditions are for the Non-Cubans !


----------



## bdw1984

Just finished an 07 SCDLH El Principe... amazing

Edit: forgot to add... Espresso black!!


----------



## TrippMc4

Party Mille Fleur 08. Mild and relaxing.


----------



## harley33

898


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> 898


Jeff
At this rate you will be out of them by next Thursday......get that credit card out


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> At this rate you will be out of them by next Thursday......get that credit card out


They are definitely on the list... I only like to have 1 shipment intransit until I place another :evil:. Otherwise the home minister will see packages arriving every other day and it get more expensive for me.... last shipment cost a color, mani and pedi... (still came out on top though :laugh


----------



## Rodeo

Got my du Rois in from the "clearance" sale last week, as a totally unexpected bonus they were 03s with an amazing aroma at cold. So amazing I had to try one  A very enjoyable smoke!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Rodeo said:


> Got my du Rois in from the "clearance" sale last week, as a totally unexpected bonus they were 03s with an amazing aroma at cold. So amazing I had to try one  A very enjoyable smoke!


If they are anything like the 03 Des Dieux's I have, I'm wishing I would have gotten some of them too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Uppmann corona's juniors 06 coffee black you know the rest!!!!!:smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba EL 2011 ( 66)
Folks, first want to thank Jeff for this stick. I am blessed to
to be able to sit here and smoke an unreleased stick that was gifted to me...
That said, I paired it with Iced Coffee since it is a 50 degree day and some of this F****ng snow is melting. The construction is perfect. The draw a little light, similar to the Behike 56. Upon lighting the first thing you notice is a sweet barnyard aroma. It is starting off similar to the Espy. No specific flavors are jumping out yet.....will get back at the 1/2 way point


----------



## Rodeo

Son Of Thor said:


> If they are anything like the 03 Des Dieux's I have, I'm wishing I would have gotten some of them too.


Nice Corey! What a treat to buy sale cigars and they arrive not only in perfect condition but with 7 years age on them  We should swap a few du Roi and des Dieux and see how they compare.

Today I lit an 09 Principe. Good smoke but could use some more box time. I'll try another tomorrow and see if I feel the same way.


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba EL 2011 ( 66)
Folks, first want to thank Jeff for this stick. I am blessed to
to be able to sit here and smoke an unreleased stick that was gifted to me...
That said, I paired it with Iced Coffee since it is a 50 degree day and some of this F****ng snow is melting. The construction is perfect. The draw a little light, similar to the Behike 56. Upon lighting the first thing you notice is a sweet barnyard aroma. It is starting off similar to the Espy. No specific flavors are jumping out yet.....will get back at the 1/2 way point

I am at the 1.2 way point. Volumes of smoke and a perfect burn.
Still one dimensional, Woods is entering the picture. Not terribly complexed so far.


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba EL 2011 ( 66)
Folks, first want to thank Jeff for this stick. I am blessed to
to be able to sit here and smoke an unreleased stick that was gifted to me...
That said, I paired it with Iced Coffee since it is a 50 degree day and some of this F****ng snow is melting. The construction is perfect. The draw a little light, similar to the Behike 56. Upon lighting the first thing you notice is a sweet barnyard aroma. It is starting off similar to the Espy. No specific flavors are jumping out yet.....will get back at the 1/2 way point

I am at the 1.2 way point. Volumes of smoke and a perfect burn.
Still one dimensional, Woods is entering the picture. Not terribly complexed so far.

Well into the final 1/3....Not enough change to mention. The burn and aroma are still great. Tons of sweet smoke....The best way of summing this one up....It's like a Swedish Massage without the happy ending.
Perhaps I am paying for being impatient...


----------



## bdw1984

08 party short 2x double espresso black


----------



## Bunker

A nice Bolivar Belicosos (thanks Ron)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Custom G. Ed_. _Single Thanks Jimmy you the man! BBQ going i gotta say its Okay. Little too sweet for my tastes i like the La China better.Paired with a Becks Dark!!!!!!!!!!:smoke2:_


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Secretos Nov 09

FRankly, I don't think I am a CC Maduro Man.

IMHO, by the time these turn, I am sure I will forget
where I put them......


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Du Roi from 02


----------



## harley33

Hey Bull- what you experienced is very close to what I did. I liked the taste, but nothing complex. I will probably put the others away and revisit later in the summer. If the prices are too bad, I'll pick up a box and see if there are any differences.


----------



## harley33

Monte EL '10. Might be the best cigar that I have had in a while. Yet another one to put on the list. The list is growing, not shrinking...


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Cohiba EL 2011 ( 66)
> Folks, first want to thank Jeff for this stick. I am blessed to
> to be able to sit here and smoke an unreleased stick that was gifted to me...
> That said, I paired it with Iced Coffee since it is a 50 degree day and some of this F****ng snow is melting. The construction is perfect. The draw a little light, similar to the Behike 56. Upon lighting the first thing you notice is a sweet barnyard aroma. It is starting off similar to the Espy. No specific flavors are jumping out yet.....will get back at the 1/2 way point
> 
> I am at the 1.2 way point. Volumes of smoke and a perfect burn.
> Still one dimensional, Woods is entering the picture. Not terribly complexed so far.
> 
> Well into the final 1/3....Not enough change to mention. The burn and aroma are still great. Tons of sweet smoke....The best way of summing this one up....It's like a Swedish Massage without the happy ending.
> Perhaps I am paying for being impatient...


The Cohiba Double Coronas took years before they came around. I'll smoke the 66 I was gifted in a couple weeks.

Jeff you are a great BOTL for sharing these with us.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Monte EL '10. Might be the best cigar that I have had in a while. Yet another one to put on the list. The list is growing, not shrinking...


Great minds think alike:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann corona's juniors 06 Coffee black egg whites and Ham!:banana:


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> H Upmann corona's juniors 06 Coffee black egg whites and Ham!:banana:


Hey Tony, do you like the Upman Junior or the Party Short better? Just curious your thoughts on them, thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey Tony, do you like the Upman Junior or the Party Short better? Just curious your thoughts on them, thanks!


The Party Short is always my favorite Petite Corona. But sometimes a little to overpowering early in the morning. For a morning smoke i like the H Upmann much better.:high5:


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Party Short is always my favorite Petite Corona. But sometimes a little to overpowering early in the morning. For a morning smoke i like the H Upmann much better.:high5:


Alright awesome! I do enjoy a nice mellow smoke as well, I've always enjoyed cigars a tad more on the mild side. Thanks brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## HydroRaven

Thanks to Tony, I'm a Party Short convert. But just like he said, I don't recommend them in the morning.

...

Actually I don't smoke anything in the morning, so there you have it.

...

But if I did, it wouldn't be the party short, even though I love them.

...

:focus:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice to see you posting Dave hows everything at home?


----------



## HydroRaven

Everything is fine over here, except for the odd tremor here and there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad too hear it stay safe my brother!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


----------



## x man

HydroRaven said:


> Everything is fine over here, except for the odd tremor here and there.


 Take care, smoke well.


----------



## bpegler

72 and sunny here in Tennessee, time for a big smoke.

Punch DC. September 98. From an intact box I've had for years and just broke into.

Some late 90s boxes are problematic, but this cigar is perfect. Beautiful [email protected] great draw.

That light Punch sweetness. This is why I used to love a Punch Punch. Except of course this cigar is huge.

Nice even burn. After 40 minutes I'm just at the first third. I wish I had more words for the lightness and nuances here. The cigar is airy. Light. Complex in sweetness but not in power. 

These are wonderful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny O Behique 52 walking along Sheepshead Bay after a great seafood lunch. Nice spice draw a little tight great ash and burn!:high5:


----------



## asmartbull

JL #2

I sometimes forget how good these are.....
Especially when you factor price.....


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> JL #2
> 
> I sometimes forget how good these are.....
> Especially when you factor price.....


One of the best values in cigars. Period.


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Johnny O Behique 52 walking along Sheepshead Bay after a great seafood lunch. Nice spice draw a little tight great ash and burn!:high5:


 Just about to lite up.
Used to eat in Sheeps Bay a lot. Fra Diavlo.
Is Lundy`s still cookin?


----------



## harley33

Party EL 10 Special.


----------



## harley33

Party EL 10 Special.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Imensas 07
Cohiba Robusto 08 while herfing with Ray Veeral Jim.
Check out the pics on Veerals thread!


----------



## mvorbrodt

RASS
RyJ SC


----------



## donovanrichardson

Partook in a Trinidad Reyes today, courtesy of Steve (Zeb Zoober) and it was quite good on flavor! Flawless construction and burn but I will admit, the draw was a bit on the tight side, good smoke though!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Power-bar coffee Black!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harley33

H Upmann PC.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Especiales (sp).....a great yard gar


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Robusto T,,,,
I wish these were not so expensive.....


----------



## bpegler

RAG. Another pretty day calls for a great Churchill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny-O Behique 52 after some marinated skirt steaks paired with a Beck's Dark!


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV with a couple of Bell's Hopslams while helping my kid working on his motorcycle, great afternoon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

LGC Tainos. Good Stuff....


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just fired up the Monte no. 2 that I received in the MAW


----------



## bpegler

La China Pigtail Robusto. I didnt like the first third. A little harsh. Second third is money.

I'll let these rest a while...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> La China Pigtail Robusto. I didnt like the first third. A little harsh. Second third is money.
> 
> I'll let these rest a while...


Yes Bob that's exactly how the one i smoked last week was. I have 4 left i think i will sit on them for a while. Try to at least i also noticed faint hints of ammonia present. Clearly these are way too young to be smoked. But the flavors are abundant i am sure these will come around nicely!


----------



## harley33

08 CoRo.


----------



## eyesack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Johnny-O Behique 52 after some marinated skirt steaks paired with a Beck's Dark!


How are those, Tony? The name makes me uber curious, but what's in a name, really? Skirt steak is f-ing brilliant, ain't it? Even if you overcook it to hell and back, it stays juicy and flavorful (although I'm sure you're a master grill-artist, so that probably didn't happen  ). Been a while since I've had some... Usually I use that cut in fajitas. Putting that down on the shopping list for tomorrow!


----------



## Habano

Cohiba 1966 EL


----------



## Scott W.

Trinidad Robusto T (2009)
Party Culebra (2007)
Cohiba Maduro Robusto (2009)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

eyesack said:


> How are those, Tony? The name makes me uber curious, but what's in a name, really? Skirt steak is f-ing brilliant, ain't it? Even if you overcook it to hell and back, it stays juicy and flavorful (although I'm sure you're a master grill-artist, so that probably didn't happen  ). Been a while since I've had some... Usually I use that cut in fajitas. Putting that down on the shopping list for tomorrow!


Like all johnny -O's they are spicy and intriguing very wet draw a little tight. This time they have a stronger than normal ammonia smell. I had gotten some other custom rolls and thought the ammonia was coming from them. But then realized it was the Johnny-O's. There is a taste in the Johnny -O that is found no where else i think everybody should try some! As far as the skirt steak i have left over i do the same thing Fajitas tomorrow. Today its Sausage, Hamburgers ,BBQ. Almost forgot today's smoke Partagas short Power-bar Coffee Black!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroRaven

Partagas Short while in the park. Lovely afternoon it was!


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Like all johnny -O's they are spicy and intriguing very wet draw a little tight. This time they have a stronger than normal ammonia smell. I had gotten some other custom rolls and thought the ammonia was coming from them. But then realized it was the Johnny-O's. There is a taste in the Johnny -O that is found no where else i think everybody should try some! As far as the skirt steak i have left over i do the same thing Fajitas tomorrow. Today its Sausage, Hamburgers ,BBQ. Almost forgot today's smoke Partagas short Power-bar Coffee Black!!!!!!!!!!!!


So would u say if they sit a year or so the ammonia disappears?
I have about 6 of them and some CR Taboadas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> So would u say if they sit a year or so the ammonia disappears?
> I have about 6 of them and some CR Taboadas.


The ones i have had in the past the ammonia went away after about 3 months. But then comes the sick period 1-2 years later they are back and sublime or so they say. I have never had any that old as i usually give them away and smoke them within the 3 months! Then place another order!


----------



## asmartbull

I realize this is the wrong forum....That Said,
I am about 1/2 way through a Padron 80th (33.00 in MD)
and have to say, it may be one of the best NC's I have tried.
When you factor in the price, I am not so sure.
Evey thing about this is good.
I just can't stop thinking about what 33.00 could buy for a Cuban stick.
Fact is, most of my favorite CC's are a 1/4 of the price and more enjoyable.
If I had to smoke only NC's, this would top the list.....but hell, that is a LOT
of $$$$

Sorry to post here,,,,had I posted on the other side, I would get a ton of nasty
replies. 

Tonight will be the Trinidad Fundy (97or 98 ?), gifted by Steve ( Rodio)
I am expecting a religious experience..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann coronas juniors 06 while doing some yard work.
No apologies necessary Bull Man we appreciate your input. Next time you have $33 burning a hole in your pocket light up a Be-Hike. :bounce:


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> H Upmann coronas juniors 06 while doing some yard work.
> No apologies necessary Bull Man we appreciate your input. Next time you have $33 burning a hole in your pocket light up a Be-Hike. :bounce:


Actually
My daughter wanted to show me a B&M in her town. Great place !
I saw the 80th....and since I feel awkward not buying something from a family owned small business, I pulled the trigger.....

It goes great with scotch


----------



## bpegler

Punch DC. Hell Bull, I do exactly the same thing. Go will a friend to a B&M and get a Padron. I always think two things :

Man they roll these beautifully.

They taste good, but not quite as good...

One of those Padrons equals two Siglo VI.


----------



## TXsmoker

asmartbull said:


> Actually
> My daughter wanted to show me a B&M in her town. Great place !
> I saw the 80th....and since I feel awkward not buying something from a family owned small business, I pulled the trigger.....
> 
> It goes great with scotch


I preffer the cheap Padron's to the top of the line ones anyday. The 2000, 3000 and Londre's (always maduro's for me) are cheap and great smokes. But, I only tend to go to them when Im low on my Cuban PC's. SPDM's are another, cheaper, alternative.


----------



## bdw1984

Last night was an 01 HDM DC- excellent 
Now is an 08 Sig II with a double espresso. This is by far the best one I have smoked from this box. Almost all the grassy nuances are gone and have given way to a more earthy and nutty core with a bit of spice and cream rubbed in. Lovely.


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Actually
> My daughter wanted to show me a B&M in her town. Great place !
> I saw the 80th....and since I feel awkward not buying something from a family owned small business, I pulled the trigger.....
> 
> It goes great with scotch


I've got a 46 that has been in the humi for about 6 months. I'll torch that soon. I will give it to Padron, their high end sticks are just plain beautiful.

Back to regularly scheduled programming....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Actually
> My daughter wanted to show me a B&M in her town. Great place !
> I saw the 80th....and since I feel awkward not buying something from a family owned small business, I pulled the trigger.....
> 
> It goes great with scotch


I hear ya my brother i am the same way! Always a sucker for small businesses trying to make out! To bad most Americans don't share our sentiment!


----------



## Rodeo

A really lovely 08 SLR Regios. Just got 3 more boxes of these with identical box code so decided to revisit the partial box in my cooler. The first one today, I clipped it with my V cutter and left the house early for an appointment. Turns out it had draw problems that, sans cutter, I tried to massage out until I eventually cracked the wrapper and ruined the cigar. So late afternoon I grabbed another, cut it properly with my Palio, and it was a real champ, on my front porch in the sun and a neglected copy of Keith Richards "Life."

Keith's either a witty, smart writer or really skilled in his choice of co-author. Going to enjoy this book, and the rest of my Regios!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Johnny -O Behique 52 I put this one in a dry box with dry kitty litter for 24 hrs. Not only is the ammonia smell gone. But it smoked like a champ. Guess where the rest of the bundle is going!:bounce:


----------



## aea6574

Montecristo Especiale, fine fine smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

Bespoke Custom....


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Bespoke Custom....


Wellllllllllllll, how was it ?


----------



## Son Of Thor

asmartbull said:


> Wellllllllllllll, how was it ?


X 2 :hmm:


----------



## EricF

A tasty Party 898 Varnish!


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo No. 2. Lots of tasty sweet cocoa and earth, ofttimes creamy. Balanced spice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a great day gents!:wave:


----------



## bpegler

Partagas Serie D Especial. I wish these were regular production. They taste like old PSD4s.

If you like full bodied these are really special.


----------



## swingerofbirches

^^^ Good to hear! I have one in the humi!


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos......
I can only imagine how these will be in a few yrs......
They make me happy


----------



## Zfog

Back to the regular smokes today. I had a Boli PC and a Party Short while driving to and from work!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Dip no. 5 from MAR 09


----------



## Son Of Thor

Next up is a CORO from May 09. This box has some dark wrappers on them compared to the 3 pack I started out with.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D Especial 
Thanks for picking my smoke Bob!
Only problem with these is i am down to 5 out of a 10 count box!


----------



## harley33

Son Of Thor said:


> X 2 :hmm:


Trini Robusto Extra. Started off good and the last 1/4 was hard to get a pull. Over all a good stick. Wish that I could justify a box.

The Bespoke was good, one dimensional, but not sure that I would re-order them with everything else out there at a better price.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann corona's juniors 06 Coffee Black!:wink:


----------



## bdw1984

Party short, double espresso black. Time to order another cab, this one is almost out.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR A....Thanks Jeff
Ya know there is something different
about this cigar......quite enjoyable, and under appreciated....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> Party short, double espresso black. Time to order another cab, this one is almost out.


My GOD i have created a monster!
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 09 Becks dark Steak and grilled chicken!:tea:


----------



## harley33

Party 898. I have found my new love....


----------



## Rodeo

harley33 said:


> Party 898. I have found my new love....


Haha! I do that a lot too ... don't worry pretty soon your eye will start to wander. The Habanos SA lineup is like a room full of pretty girls 

Right now I'm infatuated with the Sig III. Could there be a more perfect cigar?


----------



## harley33

Couldn't agree more Stephen. That is the fun of this hobby. I think that I found the perfect stick, then something new comes along and I bury those. Many moons later I look deep in the humi or cooler and find them again and it starts all over. 2 years ago I was on a BBF kick, last summer I was on a Famoso kick. They are in the cooler relaxing, maybe this summer...


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> Haha! I do that a lot too ... don't worry pretty soon your eye will start to wander. The Habanos SA lineup is like a room full of pretty girls
> 
> Right now I'm infatuated with the Sig III. Could there be a more perfect cigar?


Steve
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh on the III


----------



## Son Of Thor

asmartbull said:


> Steve
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh on the III


I've had my eye on them since they are the same size at the des dieux and they seem to get some pretty good reviews. ipe:


----------



## BMack

My first CC since 02, the first one since I actually legitimately took up the hobby: Bolivar PC. Ohh soo good.


----------



## sengjc

Juan Lopez Petit Corona. How do the Cubes do it? So much flavour and complexity in a small stick.

More like a Seleccion No. 1 than the No. 2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!:fear::director:
Snowing again damn it!


----------



## mvorbrodt

Last night, Trinidad RE


----------



## bdw1984

Smoked a 00 SLR A last night... amazing. The cigar has actually gained strength since the last time I smoked one from the same box and was definitely stronger than recent production A's! Tea, cedar, cream and earth... never harsh, just delightful. Gonna buy a cab to sit down for awhile...


----------



## x man

Boli CE 2007, great classic flavors.


----------



## TrippMc4

Monte #4 from 08. Tasty stick.


----------



## sengjc

Cabanas Superfinos from the 1990.


----------



## Sarge

I smoked a Por Larranaga Petit Corona this afternoon. Wow, absolutely beautiful. Too bad I just blew my load on a fiver of WMDs, over a pound of Sam Gawith pipe tobacco, a fiver of Viaje Oro, and a couple Fivers for two group buys I did. These are definitely a priority now. I don't think I've ever smoked a cigar that ridiculously cheap that was that incredibly tasty. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black Frosted flakes there great!


----------



## HydroRaven

HdM Short Robusto.


----------



## Son Of Thor

PL Robusto, my first out of the box and I'm really enjoying it. Similar to the PLPC's I've had, now I wish these weren't so expensive. :yield:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sunny 45 degrees here!
Johnny-O behique 52 very nice stick!


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> PL Robusto, my first out of the box and I'm really enjoying it. Similar to the PLPC's I've had, now I wish these weren't so expensive. :yield:


 Corey
I would love to read a review of these....


----------



## Son Of Thor

I don't pick up all the little flavors like others do when I read reviews. That is what has probably kept me from doing reviews.

What I got out of it is the caramel sweetness that I get from the PLPC's also. It had just a little bit of spice at the end of the finish too for the first inch or so and then that faded. I just removed the bands and I'm still getting that caramel sweetness and now I've picked up a little nutty flavor as well. 

It hasn't been pretty smooth without any harshness at all. It started off mild to medium and is more towards medium now at the end. The strength I would say about the same.

I had read that they tend to have a loose draw so I went with a punch on this one instead of cutting it. I think that was a good decision, I think it would have been too open if I had done a straight cut on it.

After having this today, I'm really like this marca. I like that caramel sweetness they have. I think I'm going to have to put the PL Encantos on my short list to give those a try next.

If you like the PLPC's I think you would like these as well. I'm just not sure they should be priced higher than the CORO's and the Trini Rob T's


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> I don't pick up all the little flavors like others do when I read reviews. That is what has probably kept me from doing reviews.
> 
> What I got out of it is the caramel sweetness that I get from the PLPC's also. It had just a little bit of spice at the end of the finish too for the first inch or so and then that faded. I just removed the bands and I'm still getting that caramel sweetness and now I've picked up a little nutty flavor as well.
> 
> It hasn't been pretty smooth without any harshness at all. It started off mild to medium and is more towards medium now at the end. The strength I would say about the same.
> 
> I had read that they tend to have a loose draw so I went with a punch on this one instead of cutting it. I think that was a good decision, I think it would have been too open if I had done a straight cut on it.
> 
> If you like the PLPC's I think you would like these as well. I'm just not sure they should be priced higher than the CORO's and the Trini Rob T's


 Corey, Thanks,,,,,,,good points with the CoRo and Trins..


----------



## rob51461

08 H Upmann Mag 46


----------



## Son Of Thor

I think I'm going to have to put the Encantos on my short list to try those out as well. I like the caramel sweetness that the marca seems to have.


----------



## thunderdan11

exactly what I am smoking except mine is 2008...Very enjoyable



x man said:


> Boli CE 2007, great classic flavors.


----------



## asmartbull

x man said:


> Boli CE 2007, great classic flavors.


 Art
How would you compare them to the Finos or PC........

I see 07's are still available....


----------



## harley33

Party 10 EL.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Party 10 EL.


 7 left ??????
Time to reorder.........

Jeff, since the 898 is your new love, how would you compare the EL


----------



## harley33

IMHO, The 898 wins. The EL is a nice stick, but the 898 is a smoother, relaxed smoke. I will buy more of the EL's, just on aging potential, but I can't beat the 898 so far. Both are on the list to reorder, 898 first though.


----------



## StogieJim

RASCC, compliments of Robert! 

Thanks man, a nice strong, spicy stick

Jim


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Uppmann Corona's Juniors 06 Coffee Black Power Bar!
Got such a lousy cold i can't taste a damn thing lol!


----------



## harley33

In honor of Tony, egg whites Ham and a party short after I get the kids to school...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Now there's a man that knows how to eat!
:yo::yo::smoke::cp:hungry:
_


----------



## rob51461

harley33 said:


> In honor of Tony, egg whites Ham and a party short after I get the kids to school...


 nice but you forgot the coffee black


----------



## asmartbull

LGC MD#2. '98...........Thanks Steve

I don't know what is better, a great stick
like this.... or having friends that gift you such cigars...


----------



## Rodeo

You're welcome Bull! You (and Bob) have been doing so much destruction around here, I figured you needed just a little payback!

(it was a Tainos


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> You're welcome Bull! You (and Bob) have been doing so much destruction around here, I figured you needed just a little payback!
> 
> (it was a Tainos


ahhhhhhhh, thanks....that explains it....
The flavor was confusing me.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Vegas Robaina Maestros 07 i got such a bad cold can't taste a thing. Best time IMHO to smoke a flat life less cigar!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Trinidad Coloniales

I enjoy these,,,,especially for the $$$$$$


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Connie 1. Disappointed with the burn, heavy canoeing, smoked in 30 minutes. First time this has happened to me with this stick, can't complain.

Waiting on my Buckeyes tonight... way past my bedtime....


----------



## harley33

Last smoke of the night, Party 898, 6 left but who's counting... :wave:


----------



## Son Of Thor

harley33 said:


> Last smoke of the night, Party 898, 6 left but who's counting... :wave:


Thanks for the info on these today. I'll be looking to pick some up on the next order I think.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short pancakes coffee black!


----------



## HydroRaven

Pancakes Tony? Feeling fancy today are we?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Isn't it terrible with butter oozing all over and real Maple syrup! I had a whole days worth of calories just for breakfast. I go off the deep end once in a while.:smoke2:


----------



## rob51461

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short pancakes coffee black!


 A short smoke after a short stack:dance:


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> 08 Trinidad Coloniales
> 
> I enjoy these,,,,especially for the $$$$$$


I've got an 08 box that is smoking great right now too. Wish I hadn't smoked as many of them as I already have. Great value.


----------



## harley33

H Upmann PC.


----------



## asmartbull

Party 898.......
Firmer draw tah I remember,,,,,need to lower the rh a little

IMHO, the best party in the line......


----------



## Rodeo

Another Siglo I this morning, man I love these little buggers! They just need to cut the price by 50% to make them perfect


----------



## niterider56

Parti short while walking the dogs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Bull for picking my afternoon smoke!
Partagas 898 09 i really love these!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monte Petit Edmundo


----------



## WhoDat

My 1st Party Short. All I gotta say is DAMN! That's a good cigar! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## dubels

JLP Creama


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Reyes 

One of the finest "small" cigars
on the earth


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking a Sig IV. Man what a smooth smoke.


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Mag 48 LE 2009. Really like these but also understand the aging potential so I may let bulk of these rest for a while.


----------



## Qball

Monte #2... Delicioso


----------



## Son Of Thor

Qball said:


> Monte #2... Delicioso


:hungry: I've been craving another one since I had my first one last weekend. Unfortunately it was my only one that I received in the MAW. I'll have to get some with my next order.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Frosted Flakes _There great!!!!!!!!_


----------



## harley33

ERdM CS.


----------



## Sarge

just finished up a SCDLH EP. I expected a bit more but it was a very fine smoke. Worth a buy in the future.... :tu


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Grand Edmundo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny -O Behique 52.:beerchug:


----------



## bdw1984

Esplendidio


----------



## harley33

08 CoRo listening to VCU take out the last remaining #1. Great tourney this year.


----------



## asmartbull

05 siglo II....more powerful than the rest of the siglos.
I think my 07's may be a tad better.......but that is what is so fun
with this hobbie......Time will tell


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Grand Edmundo.


It must be sunny again in Tenn.....

Bob, they will never age if you keep smoking them....


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> It must be sunny again in Tenn.....
> 
> Bob, they will never age if you keep smoking them....


Actually it was cool and overcast. I've got a couple boxes, and keep telling myself," just one more and I'll let the remainder rest".

Truth is, 5 years from now I'll be paying$ 265 a box for these saying" I should have left them alone" ...

Sigh.


----------



## harley33

bpegler said:


> Actually it was cool and overcast. I've got a couple boxes, and keep telling myself," just one more and I'll let the remainder rest".
> 
> Truth is, 5 years from now I'll be paying$ 265 a box for these saying" I should have left them alone" ...
> 
> Sigh.


Note to self.....


----------



## Frinkiac7

07 Trini Reyes in the morning, 07 Monte 4 in the evening...great day overall!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Lot of Reyes here today, after seeing Bull post about them I decided to have one. Now I see you had one as well Ben.

Reyes from AGO 08


----------



## gator_79

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Grand Edmundo.


I have a box and a half of these and I am seriously thinking about getting one more. Man these are good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann corona's juniors 06 egg whites ham coffee black have a great day gents!


----------



## bdw1984

Woke up sick... f'ed up my smoking plans for the next few days...:kicknuts:


----------



## stewartu

Ramon Allones Specially Selected. Excellent cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> Woke up sick... f'ed up my smoking plans for the next few days...:kicknuts:


I just got over it scratchy throat lots of nose and chest congestion takes about 3 days. I smoked through the cold couldn't taste much. So i picked the cigars that sucked lol! Feel better bro!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Partagas Serie D Especial


----------



## asmartbull

Bespoke Custom,,,,,thanks Jeff
Very nice stick
First puff reminded me of the Boli Petit Belicoso,,,,nice and sweet...
A fine afternoon it will be....


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just got over it scratchy throat lots of nose and chest congestion takes about 3 days. I smoked through the cold couldn't taste much. So i picked the cigars that sucked lol! Feel better bro!


Tony, I figured you had your collection whittled down to cigars that do not suck...ound:


----------



## asmartbull

I usually don't smoke in the car...but since
I had my sons truck, I gave ot a shot

Upmann especiales.......perfect 20 minute smoke.......

Glad they were x3..........I am digging this iddy biddy stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> Tony, I figured you had your collection whittled down to cigars that do not suck...ound:


Even us so called experts get a bad box here and there. The luck of the draw i think its called!:rant:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 i hung out with the rich folks today. Might as well smoke a rich cigar!:smokin:


----------



## bdw1984

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just got over it scratchy throat lots of nose and chest congestion takes about 3 days. I smoked through the cold couldn't taste much. So i picked the cigars that sucked lol! Feel better bro!


Thanks. Just added a fever to list of symptoms. Also have 2 exams due this week... I usually study while smoking, helps me focus. Hope this goes away quickly... I will be smoking a good one when this is all over, better believe that!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.


----------



## asmartbull

Party SD 2010 EL,,,,,,,Thanks Jeff
What a nice stickkkkkkk
I wish I had the patience to sit on a box of these for 10 yrs....


----------



## harley33

I agree with you. Next order will be another of those, another monte 10 EL and a full cab of the 898's.

Just enjoyed my first BHK, a 54. Started off very relaxed and built up as it went, perfect burn, burnt my fingers. Nine more of those.... will revisit later in the summer to see if the cost is justified............................ :lalala:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Cohiba Lancero 05.
Got a pot of Chili slow simmering on the stove.
By the time its ready i should just about be done smoking it!


----------



## harley33

JL #2. Yummy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just nubbed that Cohiba Lancero 2 hrs and the chili is ready.
Damn i am proud of myself i took it slow. Bob is right nothing beats a slow sipped Cohiba Lancero what a treat!


----------



## HydroRaven

Partagas Short. Always a good cigar to smoke in the park on a bright afternoon!


----------



## Scott W.

harley33 said:


> JL #2. Yummy!


Smoked my one and only not too long ago, I loved it. Its on the list.


----------



## harley33

Did Not enjoy a LGC Immenso.... I hope the others are better. The rest are getting a time-out in the bottom of the cooler. Best stick (for the money) of the day was the JL 2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and Ham.
God its gonna be a long day!


----------



## Bunker

I have a R&J #3 tubo waiting for my lunch walk.


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short and black coffee for me this morning.


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo IV

I love the size and it is very good, that
said I think the VI and III offer more flavor.


----------



## lgomez

Tony Loosen your grip on the party shorts, those are on my list to smoke once i find them

Loren


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a RYJ Wide Churchill's at lunch today. While waiting for epoxy to dry!


----------



## Zfog

Epoxy is some smelly stuff.
I had a Monte 4 whilst enjoying the nice weather!


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto.

Lovely cigar.


----------



## TrippMc4

Partagas Serie D Especial EL 2010

Draw was really tight on this one until about the last 1/4. That last 1/4 was worth the struggle though!


----------



## Son Of Thor

TrippMc4 said:


> Partagas Serie D Especial EL 2010
> 
> Draw was really tight on this one until about the last 1/4. That last 1/4 was worth the struggle though!


That sounds like the one I had a couple days ago. It was the one you sent me in the MAW.


----------



## Frinkiac7

07 Trini Coloniales...started out decent but I found the flavor just too light...not enough depth and too easy to waver over the line into bland or even bitter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lgomez said:


> Tony Loosen your grip on the party shorts, those are on my list to smoke once i find them
> 
> Loren


:brick::brick::brick:


----------



## Mr_mich

as a belated birthday gift to myself i am smoking on of my Romeo y Julieta EXHIBICION NO. 4 from 2002. 

Cigars get better with age, me on the other hand, we will see......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann corona's juniors 06 coffee black whites ham.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## asmartbull

Rass

love 'em.....07


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

Had a Cohiba Siglo IV with a Bell's Hopslam. Very nice.

Tony how is the RYJ Wide Churchill? I have heard good things.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are great.
> 
> Had a Cohiba Siglo IV with a Bell's Hopslam. Very nice.
> 
> Tony how is the RYJ Wide Churchill? I have heard good things.
> 
> Best regards, tony


I love them Spicy Twangy suckers. The only thing i don't like is the big R/G.
They are jawbreakers but the best RYJ i have had in some time.


----------



## gator_79

I just finished a Mag 48 LE, I found it kinda one deminsional. Lots of earth and twang, but very little else in flavor. this was my first and I got it in a MAW. I wanted to try it before I bought a box, but I will not be buying a box of these.

I had redeem myself so I lit up a PSD #4, my last one. I'm buying a box(10) of these to let rest. With 2-3 years these are great. Lots of nuts, with some choc., coffee and spice .


----------



## TrippMc4

Son Of Thor said:


> That sounds like the one I had a couple days ago. It was the one you sent me in the MAW.


Sorry about that! I was hoping it was just this one stick. Looks like I may have gotten a bad box.


----------



## Mante

07 BBF. MmmmmNmmmnnnmmmm.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monticristo #2 07 at lunch and a Partagas 898 09 after dinner!


----------



## HydroRaven

Sounds like a good day to me Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Not too bad my brother not too bad!
How are you guys doing over there.
I hope all is well!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas shorts egg whites and ham coffee black!


----------



## kjd2121

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas shorts egg whites and ham coffee black!


Very nice - I've had a Short the previous two evenings.


----------



## gator_79

I'm currently smoking a Trini Col. I'm about 1.5" into it and so far it is a god smoke. Smooth tobacco, with a little spice and some sweetness on the retrohale. I have high expectations for this one as it is my first trini. So far so good.


----------



## Rodeo

07 Monte 3. My favorite Monte vitola, wish I had more of these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I don't know what it is a mystery cigar i got from Rob in the Cuban MAW/PIF.
Looks very old as the cello is yellow!hoto:


----------



## Chris R

06 party short ROTT. 

As Tony would say the most powerful little cigar on the planet.


----------



## HydroRaven

Chris R said:


> 06 party short ROTT.
> 
> As Tony would say the most powerful little cigar on the planet.


I found a handful of 06 Party Shorts at my local LCDH a few months back. They are good, aren't they?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chris R said:


> 06 party short ROTT.
> 
> As Tony would say the most powerful little cigar on the planet.





HydroRaven said:


> I found a handful of 06 Party Shorts at my local LCDH a few months back. They are good, aren't they?


I could smoke them every day and not get tired of them:first: Just like pizza to me i could eat a slice everyday and never get tired of it. Actually i do smoke one almost every day. Pizza i only have once or twice a week.


----------



## Chris R

HydroRaven said:


> I found a handful of 06 Party Shorts at my local LCDH a few months back. They are good, aren't they?


O yea these are great!8) I got really lucky with the box code.


----------



## HydroRaven

Chris R said:


> O yea these are great!8) I got really lucky with the box code.


Did you purchase then recently with an 06 code or have you been sitting on them for a long time?


----------



## Chris R

HydroRaven said:


> Did you purchase then recently with an 06 code or have you been sitting on them for a long time?


I picked them up with the code, I got them in a broken/open box auction the other week...


----------



## HydroRaven

Hahaha! Guess we were competing for the same open box (boxes) then


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I from the Cuban MAW/PIF thanks Rob!
Very Grassy and Twangy this is a young Cohiba. Very powerful little sucker as well. If it weren't for the price these would give the Partagas short a run for the money!


----------



## bopmachine

Had a RASS earlier - very nice smoke - nice and even all the way through. Classic Ramon Allones profile with plenty of wood and twang. Smoking a petit punch now - very nice.


----------



## bigslowrock

Monte Edmundo

Thanks Vicini!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpegler

I am smoking a huge chocolate bar of a cigar. One of the early ELs.

It is one of my favorite Cubans, and imho one of the greatest cigars of all time.

What is it?

Can't say.

But an interesting group of ELs will be heading to our friend in New York Monday.

Tony the time draws near.

There is a chance that you've never smoked this one before.


----------



## Vicini

last night I smoked my first Cohiba Robusto ohh ohh my god that thing is amazing vets smooth complimented my single barrel very nicely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> I am smoking a huge chocolate bar of a cigar. One of the early ELs.
> 
> It is one of my favorite Cubans, and imho one of the greatest cigars of all time.
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Can't say.
> 
> But an interesting group of ELs will be heading to our friend in New York Monday.
> 
> Tony the time draws near.
> 
> There is a chance that you've never smoked this one before.


:smoke:

:hungry:
:woohoo::tea::yo:


----------



## aea6574

CoRo right now with a Bell's Oberon and a Makers 46. Oberon is Bell's summer beer that just came out this week. I think they were a bit early because it is still in the 40s and I am in the garage instead of the backyard.

Best regards, tony


----------



## protekk

Halfway through aBolivar petit corona......Perfect for this type of day..love these!!


----------



## x man

Monte 2 from 2006, this was not to shabby.:smoke2:


----------



## bdw1984

07 plpc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch 07 from the Cuban MAW/PIF thanks Rob!


----------



## Zfog

Another Monte 4 that I grabbed out of the humi by accident. It was a great mistake!


----------



## pistol

Had a '96 Partagas 898v this afternoon after a nice little 40 mile bike ride. These are so good with age on them. I wish I had more than a few left...


----------



## HydroRaven

Bolivar Petit Corona. It was my first one and it was a good one.


----------



## sengjc

Saint Luis Rey Pacificos. Hallmarks of a young Saint Luis Rey with lots of tea like notes. Though young, this has some complexity. Exudes a decadently rich and floral fragrance, almost hypnotic.

An elegant stick to be enjoyed with the nose and through retrohaling. One for ageing, methinks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC from the Cuban Maw/Pif thanks Rob!


----------



## Short and Sweet

Great smoke! Definitely surprised; was a pretty complex smoke with the flavors changing constantly, loved it with a cup of joe!


----------



## bpegler

Something about beautiful weather brings out the cigar snob in me.

70 degrees. Bright sunshine. Mild breeze.

Montecristo A circa 1993.

A little over nine inches of classic Cuban hedonism.

The pre light draw was perfect. Not always the case with the A s. For those who have been lucky enough to smoke Montecristos from before the cigar boom, this is that classic taste. I'm just in the first quarter and this cigar is nearly perfect. Burn is excellent with very little attention required to keep it razor sharp.

Almonds, oak, and Montecristo twang.

I am always searching for those Holy Grail cigars. This may be one. 

I'll get back later on the middle and finish on this beast.

To the brother who traded me the last few in this box, thank you. Even the box is gorgeous.


----------



## Short and Sweet

Bob that just sounds tasty! Enjoy it brother, sounds like you already are!


----------



## gator_79

The weather is perfect 77, with a light breeze. I'm about to light up a Monte GE 2010. drink of choice will be a Guinness. I need to bury the rest of these in my cooler before I smoke them all.


----------



## bpegler

Halfway through the Montecristo A.

Gradually building in strength. Smooth. Hints of bitter chocolate. Burn is slightly uneven now, but it doesn't require a touch up.

I still have a robusto sized cigar left...


----------



## Zfog

Looks like today is a Monte kind of day. I had an 03 Monte no 2.


----------



## gator_79

I'm 1/3 rd of the way through. This one is plugged a little bit, not really getting the amount of smoke I like but at least the flavors are all there. I'm getting lots of bitter dark choc., some coffee, and slight hints of wood. The flavors are very good as always. Loving the twang.


----------



## rob51461

No problem Tony!!


----------



## bpegler

bpegler said:


> Halfway through the Montecristo A.
> 
> Gradually building in strength. Smooth. Hints of bitter chocolate. Burn is slightly uneven now, but it doesn't require a touch up.
> 
> I still have a robusto sized cigar left...


At the nub now. This cigar never lost it's character. Strong and smooth until the end.

I usually don't rate cigars but this one is a classic. The best Montecristo I've smoked in years. Sublime and intoxicating.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow that was a nice 2 hour smoke Bob!
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny-O Behique 52 :beerchug:


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Johnny-O Behique 52 :beerchug:


A Johnny-O is on my menu for tonight as well.:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great choice Zach enjoy my brother!:beerchug:


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great choice Zach enjoy my brother!:beerchug:


I learn from the best!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for your kind words Zach you are a gentleman and a great BOTL!:beerchug::dude::beerchug:


----------



## HydroRaven

Bolivar Coronas Extra. Was surprisingly mild compared to the petit coronas.


----------



## harley33

Start the day with a RASCC, then a J&J Short Churchill that has finally turned into something and ended the night with a H Upmann Connie. Great day.


----------



## Frinkiac7

An old Punch Petit Coronation in tubo with the old brown paper band. No idea how old it was, but construction was crap and when I punched the cap, the whole cap fell off. Inside looks like shredded short filler. 

Started out okay, pretty one-dimensional and bland but with occasional hints of dried fruit that I associate with Punch...halfway through it got bitter and papery and I chucked it.


----------



## Mutombo

Had a Dirty Rat today followed by a PLPC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann coronas juniors 06 coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Bolivar petit belicoso last night

Upmann coronas junior 06 right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Bolivar petit belicoso last night
> 
> Upmann coronas junior 06 right now.


Aren't those juniors great just wish the price was a little lower!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie p #2 07


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Aren't those juniors great just wish the price was a little lower!


Yeah they are and I agree, I wish the price was a little lower.


----------



## harley33

Mag 46 '07. Only stick of the day. Shitty day in central Ohio. Rain rain and more rain.


----------



## TrippMc4

RyJ short Churchill right before first tip of the nat'l championship game.


----------



## pistol

I had the 2nd BBF out of one of my '01 cabs on the way to St. George today. It was very tasty, but it could've burned a little better. Not a big deal, hopefully tomorrow's smoke will be as nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## Tredegar

Partagas De Luxe with some age on it. Great flavors, horrible burn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a H Upmann Mag 46 After lunch. Cohiba Robusto right now both from the Cuban MAW/PIF thanks Rob


----------



## harley33

898 and then there were 3........


----------



## Chris R

Party short while doing some work for school:woohoo:


----------



## Qball

Cohina Siglos IV that have about 16 month of humi time on them. These babies are really putting out a lot of nice smoke and are very smoothe.


----------



## Zfog

Had 1/3 of a 07 Partagas Culebra earlier today! It was phenominal.


----------



## asmartbull

Zfog said:


> Had 1/3 of a 07 Partagas Culebra earlier today! It was phenominal.


One of my favs..........just incredible, glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## Frinkiac7

Punch Punch


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short


----------



## HydroRaven

Party short from my '10 cab. It tasted young, but I think if I'm able to sit on them for a while they'll be something.


----------



## pistol

Had a Punch SS#2 on the golf course today, and followed it up with a Don Pepin custom roll; two good smokes and a good round- can't beat it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chris R said:


> Party short while doing some work for school:woohoo:





TXsmoker said:


> Party Short





HydroRaven said:


> Party short from my '10 cab. It tasted young, but I think if I'm able to sit on them for a while they'll be something.


 :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:_

Partagas Short Coffee Black Whites and Ham!!!!!!!!!!!_

Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroRaven

You have made quite a Partagas Shorts club here Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> You have made quite a Partagas Shorts club here Tony!


Agreed between Partagas shorts and Kitty Litter i have indeed corrupted many!:wink:


----------



## gator_79

Just finished a HdM Epi 2, Very god as always. This box from '08 has been very consistant, smooth, creamy, and sweet, with a perfect draw everytime.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just toasted the foot of an 08 Coro!


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just toasted the foot of an 08 Coro!


Nice stuff! How is it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Nice stuff! How is it?


One of my favorite sticks Twangy grassy honey and nuts!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> One of my favorite sticks Twangy grassy honey and nuts!


Like a Bit-o-Honey candy bar.....


----------



## Mhouser7

Vegas Robaina Famosos but I just learned how to retro-hale so it made the smoking experience quite a bit different.


----------



## jaypulay

Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar Royal Corona while sitting at the back patio of the JW Marriott in Orlando. Good Smoke and great weather.

Best regards, tony


----------



## HydroRaven

RASS in the park. Perfect burn all the way to the end. Very tasty!


----------



## swingerofbirches

CRAP CRAP CRAP ... I always forget to log my CC smoke the day I actually smoke it. 

This past saturday I smoked another MercerPDR Piramide ... what a great smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H upmann coronas juniors 06 coffee black on this very dark rainy day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 read the review!:hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn am i the only one smoking today lol!
Johnny-O Behique 52 3 fingers of Pappy.:rockon:


----------



## harley33

That will change in 2 minutes....


----------



## bdw1984

09 Monte 2 on tues, tonight will be an 07 BCE


----------



## harley33

JL #2. I should have went NC. This cold / allergy thing is killing my taste buds.


----------



## shuckins

siglo vi tubo as i type this...


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## HydroRaven

shuckins said:


> siglo vi tubo as i type this...


Ever notice any differences between the Siglo IV cab and the tubos? I have, but my palette is not advanced enough yet to describe what those differences are. :help:


----------



## shuckins

HydroRaven said:


> Ever notice any differences between the Siglo IV cab and the tubos? I have, but my palette is not advanced enough yet to describe what those differences are. :help:


the vi is a lot creamier than the iv,and the iv is a little spicier to me...


----------



## Frinkiac7

Sancho Panza Non Plus...I was really surprised by this...good crisp tobacco flavors, a little bit of tea, and some salt! I nubbed this one...I hope they are all this good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham. Have a great day gents!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 08 these are so packed with tobacco. But draw so easy what a great tasting cigar!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## harley33

Monte EL 10. Cold/Allergies are somewhat gone. These are good!


----------



## CeeGar

harley33 said:


> Monte EL 10. Cold/Allergies are somewhat gone. These are good!


Been wondering about these, Jeff. May have to try one...


----------



## bdw1984

02 H. Upmann Monarcas that was gifted to me. Draw was a bit tight in the first 1/3 but opened up to reveal a subtle, refined smoke


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Funadore while sitting on the Lanai overlooking the gulf last night in Florida. Good times.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black Power-bar!
Beautiful sunny day:wave:


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short and coffee


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba BHK 54. Haven't had one in a few months. They are coming along nicely. Lots of sweet honeyed smoke.

It's 81 here in Knoxville. If a thunderstorm blows up while I'm smoking it will sure piss me off.


----------



## asmartbull

About to try one of the FRESH
Carlos Fernandez Double Ligero Coronas Gordas.......

Feels like Christmas.......


----------



## tdkimer

Just pulled a Monte 2 from the depths of my humi. My buddy brought it back from his honeymoon over 2 years ago. 1st CC Monte, fantastic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Exhibicion #2 EL 2001:madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:


----------



## asmartbull

Carlos Fernandez, DL, Corona Gorda............It's going to be a great Summer


----------



## harley33

Monte Petit Edmundo 07. Slight wrapper issues, but a good 45 minutes...


----------



## madirishman

Busted out my first CC today, a Bolivar Coronas Gigantes. My GF gave it to me as a gift nearly a year ago. I have been tempted to smoke it but wanted it to rest and wait for the right occasion. WOW was it good **crash** (falls further down the slope)


----------



## EricF

Started with a RASS then a Boli RC then a CoRo and I will finish off with a Parti 898 Varnish!


----------



## Reino

PSD #4, quite tasty, wife loved it. Thinking a Monte for the race.


----------



## aea6574

BBF while hanging out with my Father in Florida, great smoke and great time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bdw1984

08 Diplo 2... imo the best pyramide in the world right now... delicious


----------



## x man

08 PSD4, just a joy to smoke. It even showed some strength
at halftime.:gossip:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black donuts have a great day gents!


----------



## bdw1984

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC coffee black donuts have a great day gents!


Donuts!!???!!!!!??? :kicknuts:


----------



## Zfog

I smoked an 03 Punch Coronation thanks to our good friend Rodeo. It was the best Punch I have ever had! Thanks again Steve!


----------



## CeeGar

Smoked the first of my 2010 Monte #4's. What a nice smoke! Very rich tobacco and coffee flavors. Hints of spice and earthiness. These should age well....is everything from 2010 destined for greatness??? :ss


----------



## bpegler

84 degrees and sunny. My pool is open! Reading the new Michael Connelly novel. 

RyJ Hermosos No. 2. Wish that you all could join me...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> Donuts!!???!!!!!??? :kicknuts:


_I break stride once in awhile lol!_:biggrin:



bpegler said:


> 84 degrees and sunny. My pool is open! Reading the new Michael Connelly novel.
> 
> RyJ Hermosos No. 2. Wish that you all could join me...


_Oh but i already have earlier this week!_:tea:

_Just finished a Partagas Serie D #1 El 04 review to follow!_:drum:


----------



## OdessaDan

I finally got to smoke my first Cuban today. It's an H. Upmann petite corona, it was gifted to me by Bull. 

I will blame all my future purchases on him, well at least to my wife, lmao. Thanks again man it's awesome......


Dan


----------



## harley33

Another Monte PE 07. The good die young... beautiful day in central Ohio, maybe 80 and sunny. 

After dinner smoke will be a good big boy...


----------



## asmartbull

Behike 52.....
Got to tell you,,,,,,I think the 2010 CoRo is better young.......


Back to bed for at least a yr or 2.....


----------



## Vicini

RyJ PC

A great smoked bombed to me in December by Shuckins


----------



## Reino

Boli #1 tubo


----------



## harley33

Started out with a Trini Robo extra. Exploded on me half way through. Put it down and got a Upmann Connie to complete the night. Good night all.


----------



## Boston Rog

Partagas gifted to me :banana:


----------



## Son Of Thor

RyJ short Churchill


----------



## donovanrichardson

I forgot that I had a RASCC yesterday evening when I was jamming on guitar with some guys, great night!


----------



## Vicini

Sitting at a coffee house drinking a vanilla soda and enjoying a Bolivar PC

Good way to end the weekend


----------



## Frinkiac7

An early morning Rafael Gonzalez PE...delicious and a great way to start the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Power bar coffee black!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfog

I smoked a 2000 HDM Du Dauphin. It was fantastic, I have yet to have a bad Cuban from the supposed bad years!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sunny 72 degrees!

HDM Piramides El 03 Review to follow


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sunny 72 degrees!
> 
> HDM Piramides El 03 Review to follow


Looking forward to it Tony!


----------



## astripp

Enjoying a RASCC on my back porch in the warm spring weather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Drinking an Arrogant Bastard Ale smoking a CORO 08.
Smells so good shooting the breeze with my girlfriend she even likes the smell.
Oh well i guess i am getting lucky tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tredegar

09 Siglo II and some Calvados. Very nice match up.


----------



## socalocmatt

My first Monte #2. OMG is it smooth.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!:smoke2:


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short and coffee.


----------



## HydroRaven

Tried a Bolivar Simones today. Didn't finish it all, unfortunately not my favourite smoke


----------



## asmartbull

07 Boli CE.......Simply heaven...
A nice mix of Finos and PC....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_ RYJ Wide Churchill and it is Twanging my A$$ off!:smoke2:_


----------



## Rodeo

My bundle of JO Shorts is smoking really well right now. They are only like 3 months old, and typically would be in a nasty funk right now, so I'm taking advantage while I can.


----------



## donovanrichardson

I was going to start a whole new thread but I thought I would do just a large glorified post here.

I finally broke down and smoked one of my Fonseca No. 1s I had resting from a box split with Andy. As some of you know, I had been asking about them as they were one of my favorite smokes while I was overseas. So, just HOLDING this cigar brought back such memories from Beijing when I was there.

The Fonseca packaging is absolutely beautiful. It cut perfectly and the weather here in Iowa was absolutely gorgeous. Around 73 degrees and just perfect for shorts and flip flops. I grabbed an IBC Diet Root Beer for this girl. It accepted flame perfectly.

This cigar was great. Not quite the "holy grail" as I remembered it but honestly, I have never had a $4 NC smoke taste anywhere NEAR this good. A great mellow smoke that had a subtle sweetness to her and if I'm not mistaken, some citrus on the retrohale.

Here's a couple pictures of this great walk down memory lane!



















This has been one of the few cigars that I have felt the need to "nub" because it was just that good, thanks for looking guys!


----------



## eyesack

Rodeo said:


> My bundle of JO Shorts is smoking really well right now. They are only like 3 months old, and typically would be in a nasty funk right now, so I'm taking advantage while I can.


I'm jealous! Haha mine went sick a long time ago. I'll hold off on smoking the few I have left till next year. My Mag47's, on the other hand, are fantastic!

I finally smoked the first cigar in weeks today. Boli PC. I think my traveldor is over-humidified with a Fuente bovi-pack. It was a decent smoke, but dryer would definitely yield better results.


----------



## HydroRaven

What's a Mag 47?


----------



## Sarge

smoked a tasty PSD4 Tubo earlier. Don't worry, the tube is safe. My Polishness figured out how to remove the cigar first. :tu definitely another CC to add to the must buy list. nothing particularly fantastic but simply satisfying & solid.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas shorts coffee black gonna be a long day. But when i get home i think a surprise will be waiting for me! Have a great day gents!:high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Double Ligero custom roll Pyramid.
The ash is near white The spice and Twang and power are just right.
Burn is perfect i can't believe it these are ROTT!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez Double Ligero custom roll Pyramid.
> The ash is near white The spice and Twang and power are just right.
> Burn is perfect i can't believe it these are ROTT!


Wow. I've not heard of that one from Carlos. I love his custom rolls!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Wow. I've not heard of that one from Carlos. I love his custom rolls!


I smoked one ROTT the best Custom Roll i have had in a very long time!


----------



## Habano

Little one is in bed. Wife getting hair and lord knows what else done. Beautiful evening on the back deck watching the Reds game with the laptop in hand.

Prob one of the better 52's I've smoked. Roughly a year of age on this one. Lot's of smoke this evening. Hints of cream, leather, and spices here and there. Just a delightful smoke with an Amber Bock beer.

Sorry for crappy pics, taken with an iPhone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Love that ash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


----------



## thunderdan11

Wow, that looks tasty ...........


----------



## Vicini

damn that looks good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann corona's juniors 06 coffee black!
Have a great day gents!:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Corona 06......Awesome with a cup of coffee this AM


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV last night with a Fonseca 30yo Tawny.

Good nigh.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Exhibicion No.2. 

Loved Tonys review, but smoking these is even better.

If you love rich creamy cigars, this could be your huckleberry.


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> RyJ Exhibicion No.2.
> 
> Loved Tonys review, but smoking these is even better.
> 
> If you love rich creamy cigars, this could be your huckleberry.


Not one I've had, but do love creamy taste. Will def have to track this one down and give it a shot.


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> Not one I've had, but do love creamy taste. Will def have to track this one down and give it a shot.


Oh oh. Not sure many of these are still around. However I have noticed your generosity and wonderful contributions to the Habanos forum. Especially the Masters pass. Very nicely done.

So you could look around or just PM me your address and see what happens next...


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Oh oh. Not sure many of these are still around. However I have noticed your generosity and wonderful contributions to the Habanos forum. Especially the Masters pass. Very nicely done.
> 
> So you could look around or just PM me your address and see what happens next...


LOL....well you are just too kind sir. I knew these weren't an easy stick to come by, and figured I'd have to do some homework to track them down. Anything can be had for the right price correct? I'll shoot you a PM and we'll see if we can work something out.

:beerchug:


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> LOL....well you are just too kind sir. I knew these weren't an easy stick to come by, and figured I'd have to do some homework to track them down. Anything can be had for the right price correct? I'll shoot you a PM and we'll see if we can work something out.
> 
> :beerchug:


Nothing to work out. Just watch out for your mailbox.


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Nothing to work out. Just watch out for your mailbox.


You are just too kind Bob. Even in your PM you wouldn't let me propose a trade with you...lol. I will be on the lookout and as soon as they arrive I'll post a pic of the beauty.

Now...just remember, you may want to sleep with one eye open after this weekend.

:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful Sunny close to 70 degrees!
Partagas Serie D Especial El 2010.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> RyJ Exhibicion No.2.
> 
> Loved Tonys review, but smoking these is even better.
> 
> If you love rich creamy cigars, this could be your huckleberry.


Bob,,,,04's ????

:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

LGC MD #4, 02


sometimes sipping is nice.....


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Bob,,,,04's ????
> 
> :beerchug:


Nope. These are the 00-01 release. However the 04 Hermosos No.2 are smoking like a dream. More like a well aged Partagas than a RyJ.


----------



## protekk

Smoked my first RASCC....A little young but still very enjoyable!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black!
Have a great day gents!eace:


----------



## lgomez

H.Upmann Mag 50, with a bird in the air and my CC collection gaining steam i may jsut but into a box of these or the 48's similar taste profile? 

Loren


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Corona Extra, 07


What a terrific smoke....


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Connie 1, 08,,,,,,Boys, it's a fine day.
Another wonderful stick,,,I can't wait to see what these will be like in another yr....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Gordito's De Allones 2010 Canadian RE.
Damn i am gonna miss these when they are gone!
Like a RASS on steriods!


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC last night with one of the guys from our company at a conference down in FLA. We had some great conversation with some good drinks over a couple of these wonderful cigars. Running low and going to have to refill soon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

Party 898. Yummy Yummy Yummy....


----------



## bdw1984

2001 Boli Churchill. A great extinct cigar and this one was no exception... outstanding. On a sour note, I did have to physically handle an Acid Juicy Lucy to remove the bands for my lady friend. Good news is my hands didn't melt. Bad news is they stink like cherry perfume.


----------



## bdw1984

aea6574 said:


> Boli RC last night with one of the guys from our company at a conference down in FLA. We had some great conversation with some good drinks over a couple of these wonderful cigars. Running low and going to have to refill soon.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Where in FL is your conference?


----------



## Mhouser7

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ramon Allones Gordito's De Allones 2010 Canadian RE.
> Damn i am gonna miss these when they are gone!
> Like a RASS on steriods!


Damn! The RASS was my strongest cigar to date! That stick packed packed a punch, and a lunch!:mrgreen:


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo VI last night with a couple of Newcastles. Great, great cigar. In the past I have not had that much enjoyment with these as they have seemed a bit tight. This one however was great from start to finish, wtih a perfect burn and at one point with an ash about 3 inches long.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black Partagas shorts power bar.
Got a hang over damn it!


----------



## aea6574

bdw1984 said:


> Where in FL is your conference?


Howdy Ben: I hope you are great.

We were in Kissimee(sp?) at the Gaylord Palms. Nice place but no smoking rooms, had to head outside which was nice coming from Michigan.

Best regards, tony


----------



## EricF

A really tasty RASCC which I nubedd the hell out of!!!


----------



## harley33

CoRo 08 this morning, a JL 1 just now. That's all for today, g'night all!


----------



## x man

RASCC 08, it didnt suck. And a great draw.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sun finally came out beautiful day! Gonna take advantage as we are going to return to rain for 3 days. Johnny -O Behique 52 iced coffee in the back yard.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR Serie A, 08
With iced coffee, 
There is something about this cigar which is enjoyable
early in the afternoon with a non alcoholic drink.....


----------



## protekk

Bolivar petit corona and a cup of coffee outside in the sun.....life is pretty damn good right now!!


----------



## Chris R

Smoking a PLPC I got a few weeks ago. Meh ok, think ill put the rest to bed...


----------



## KcJason1

Smoked a Cohiba Robusto and then a H. Upman magnum 46 that I was gifted at a herf the other night... Both excellent sticks.. Kinda makes me want to edge my way to the ISOM slope... Lol


----------



## harley33

A monte El 10. Tough draw for the first half, but was very enjoyable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba lancero 05 in the Manhattan today. Just got home ice cold Becks and a Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll torp.:bounce:


----------



## tdkimer

08 Mag 46... Really started to shine at right around this point.


----------



## Sarge

Smoked a BoliPC '08 courtesy of Habanolover. :tu

And wow, I have to say, this one turned me onto Bolivar finally. The other two I've smoked I didn't care for at all. this one was absolutely incredible though. then I got about half way through it when it started tasting fresh, Lol. I'm definitely starting to see the age lines and why it's important to have all this time under a cigars belt... really enjoyed it though and will have to buy some eventually, if I ever find some spare change to slide them in, Lol...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Coffee black!


----------



## asmartbull

Du Roi,,thanks Steve.......There are very nice......the final 1/3 is awesome


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Custom roll Torp Damn these are special!:cheer2:


----------



## Termite

Bolivar Torp :smoke:


----------



## TrippMc4

SCdlH El Principe during the first intermission of the Flyers game!


----------



## bouncintiga

a delicious unbanded (read old) cigar that was a gift from OZ. i don't remember the marque but it's moot since i prob will never find one of these again but it is DELICIOUS. I will have to ask him about them though just for my own curiosity.


----------



## bdw1984

01 Hoyo Du Roi and an 07 PLPC... the HDM was divine, the PLPC sucked


----------



## Herf N Turf

bdw1984 said:


> the PLPC sucked


Knowing you, you sucked it too hard.

Just sayin'.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!


----------



## mvorbrodt

nothing in last 2 weeks, whole family been sick like dogs! damn cold virus!


----------



## Rodeo

bdw1984 said:


> 01 Hoyo Du Roi and an 07 PLPC... the HDM was divine, the PLPC sucked


Well ... that's not good. I just got a cab of 07 PLPC


----------



## havanajohn

bouncintiga said:


> a delicious unbanded (read old) cigar that was a gift from OZ. i don't remember the marque but it's moot since i prob will never find one of these again but it is DELICIOUS. I will have to ask him about them though just for my own curiosity.


I will bet it was that '98 H Upmann Connoisseur No.1 from Brian. They were exquisite!


----------



## asmartbull

Boli CE 07.....
Can you tell, I have been lovin' them.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got home from a long meeting siting back doing paperwork. With a double espresso and a Partagas Serie P#2 from 07 nice pairing.


----------



## bdw1984

Rodeo said:


> Well ... that's not good. I just got a cab of 07 PLPC


Mine is an 07 cab too, this one was just underfilled and harsh, the rest were delicious


----------



## Zfog

I had a Party 898 during a round of golf. Life truly doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## harley33

Party 898. Great stick.


----------



## bouncintiga

havanajohn said:


> I will bet it was that '98 H Upmann Connoisseur No.1 from Brian. They were exquisite!


john now that you jogged my memory I think it might've been the hoyo du price he handed out from waaaaay back. I believe that was a smaller RG cigar. I still have the connie #1 he gave us much more recently (even though I believe that was around christmas time?!) lol, guess i need to smoke more.

anyway. about to clip the end off a trini coloniales. cheers gents


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night after picking up my son in Manhattan Coro 08!
This morning my usual Partagas short coffee black.


----------



## asmartbull

upmann corona major.......
For the $$$$, it is hard to beat these as a morning smoke with coffee


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto. Not everyone's cup of tea, but i love them. Mild but complex.

One of my favorite REs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny -O Behique 52 Sweet salty like peanut brittle with hints of caramel. These are the best Johnny-O's i have smoked to date!


----------



## bouncintiga

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Johnny -O Behique 52 Sweet salty like peanut brittle with hints of caramel. These are the best Johnny-O's i have smoked to date!


i might already know the answer, but are they a fresh batch?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bouncintiga said:


> i might already know the answer, but are they a fresh batch?


Yes a couple of months old!:beerchug:


----------



## Chris R

Montie #4 last night, party short now:whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black English muffin and butter!


----------



## asmartbull

Got the JO Behike 52 ready to go in a hr......
Thanks Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My pleasure enjoy Bull!:high5:


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Got the JO Behike 52 ready to go in a hr......
> Thanks Tony


The JO to date.....by far......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Vegas Robinia Unicos from 09!


----------



## asmartbull

Tony
How was the 09


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just nubbed it Bull!
Damn it was sweet chocolaty twangy a sublime cigar!
Can't beat a V.R with a couple of years on it.


----------



## kylej1

I am trying to snag a few Unicos, before ordering a box. I only have had the Familair, from 04, 08. The 04s were magnificent, luckily know where I can get them with that year .


----------



## harley33

I pulled out a Johnnie O from last year. It was very good, past the sick period. Topped off the night with a Party EL '10. Wasn't as good as the last couple, must have been my dinner that screwed that up.


----------



## bdw1984

07 PL Robustos de Larranaga... didn't get to pay as much attention to it as I would have liked, but still a very nice cigar. Subtle, nuanced sweetness with a bit of spice on the lips.


----------



## asmartbull

Trin Fundy 97 ???, Thanks to Rodio
I now know what he is talking about......Just Awesome


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Lancero, a gift from Tony. 05 I believe.

First a confession.

I puff on too many cigars.

This beauty requires slow sipping. God I love the classic Cohiba taste, more than the 1492s. Honey and cream. 

Perfect construction, thank goodness. Draws easily.

Thanks Tony, she's a beauty.


----------



## bdw1984

09 Monte Especiales no. 2, double espresso black and some pelligrino while on my patio writing a paper on fiscal policy during the depression.... 3 out of 4 ain't bad!


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a mighty fine Siglo 1!


----------



## Barefoot

Fired up one of these straight from the freezer. Pretty darn good for a Jan 2010.


----------



## kylej1

Herf with a buddy today. Here was the menu...









Was a good day.


----------



## Rock31

JO Lancero.

Great cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Cohiba Lancero, a gift from Tony. 05 I believe.
> 
> First a confession.
> 
> I puff on too many cigars.
> 
> This beauty requires slow sipping. God I love the classic Cohiba taste, more than the 1492s. Honey and cream.
> 
> Perfect construction, thank goodness. Draws easily.
> 
> Thanks Tony, she's a beauty.


Glad you enjoy it Bob!
You are very welcome.
Busy day for me i started with a Partagas Culebra's that i shared with Jimmy and Frank. Then a Coro this afternoon at the gin mill!
Just finished dinner and lighting a Johnny -O Behike 52!
:woohoo:


----------



## harley33

Just had my first of the day, it was from my MAW. Thanks so much Bull. CoRo '10. I see what all the hype is about these guys. These will give the '08's a run for their money for sure. A little green but you can tell they are going to ROCK!


----------



## HydroRaven

kylej1 said:


> Herf with a buddy today. Here was the menu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a good day.


Kyle, that looks like a buffet to me :woohoo:


----------



## Blacklog_angler

HydroRaven said:


> Kyle, that looks like a buffet to me :woohoo:


:second:

Cohiba IV for me today.


----------



## kylej1

The Reynaldo Corona Gordas were the highlight. From 07.


----------



## harley33

A SCdH La Punta. Bought a 5'er online and I don't think they do anything for me. I tried...

On a brighter note, the wife joined me... While I was outside with the La Punta, she went through 2 humi's and 2 coolers (Ahh!!!) to find a little Tat to join me. I bought a cab of 50 petit brown label tat's a year or so ago for her.

She couldn't find the petit Tat, so I got her a H Upmann Epi that Bull gifted me. She said pepper and a little cocoa. She has a cigar a year, so she's done for this year...

She also said that I have enough cigars............ shit...


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> A SCdH La Punta. Bought a 5'er online and I don't think they do anything for me. I tried...
> 
> On a brighter note, the wife joined me... While I was outside with the La Punta, she went through 2 humi's and 2 coolers (Ahh!!!) to find a little Tat to join me. I bought a cab of 50 petit brown label tat's a year or so ago for her.
> 
> She couldn't find the petit Tat, so I got her a H Upmann Epi that Bull gifted me. She said pepper and a little cocoa. She has a cigar a year, so she's done for this year...
> 
> She also said that I have enough cigars............ shit...


That la punta was a big disappointment for me also....was hoping it would be a big el principe....I was wrong


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Almost out time to reorder!


----------



## TrippMc4

Upmann Connie 1 yesterday before the flyers game

Today, SCdlH El Principe. Quick smoke while the rain stopped for a bit.


----------



## asmartbull

Tough choice, but went with Siglo IV
Very nice smoke, but I may be one of the few that prefers the 
III....at least for today.....


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a hoyo palms extra, great value for the money.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Immensas 07 Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout!
This is really a great pairing as it brings out the Bolivar profile!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monticristo #2 last one from 07.
Still paired with a Brooklyn Brewery Black chocolate stout.
Once again nice pairing as i like the chocolate notes and signature Monti #2 spice!


----------



## Big Rick

Just had my first Romeo y Julieta ’05 Churchill Tubo. I got it in a pass and it was amazing. 

We had snow this morning so the spring chores are on hold so I figured I would have something special with my coffee. I fired up the stove and the garage never smelled better.

I can now see the attraction and how the obsession can grow! I should have heeded the warnings.


----------



## chasingstanley

RyJ Regalias De Londres


----------



## lgomez

had my first monti #4 nao to let the other to rest up


----------



## Habanolover

Cohiba Sublime.

It was... sublime. :mrgreen:

Was gifted 2 of these and this one was even better than the first one, if that is possible.


----------



## bpegler

Habanolover said:


> Cohiba Sublime.
> 
> It was... sublime. :mrgreen:
> 
> Was gifted 2 of these and this one was even better than the first one, if that is possible.


I'm very impressed! The EL from 04 or the 08 book?


----------



## Habanolover

bpegler said:


> I'm very impressed! The EL from 04 or the 08 book?


It was the '04 Bob. I wish I had a couple from the book. Or even just a couple more of the ELs.


----------



## bdw1984

newer CoRo... young tasting but powerful and delicious...


----------



## sengjc

San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta from the 2001 make year. Mellow with age and deliciously mild, creamy and nuancey with not the slightest bit of harshness.

Smooth as silk and the only spice available is on the nose when retrohaled. Long and lingering sweet, floral aftertaste, occasionally honeyed, occasionally caramel-like. This is a marked contrast to the more recent sticks of this vitola that I have had.

As much as I like full bodied and spicy Cubes, I'll always have a little space in the humidor for this and the Fonseca brand for my mild, daytime indulgences.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann corona's juniors 06 coffee black!
Taking a Coro 08, Partagas serie P#2 07 for later.
Headed to my kid sisters for Easter dinner Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## bdw1984

Upmann 2... complex, deep and intriguing. Some of the darkest wrappers I have ever seen on CC's.


----------



## kylej1

HdM Regalos EL 07


----------



## asmartbull

05 Espy
One of the best cigars to come off the island.....


----------



## harley33

Well, my first Espy, Thanks to Bull. WOW, what a different taste, something that I could get used to. I can honestly say that I have never had something like this. Nubbed it, the wife made fun of me thinking that I was going to burn my lips. The taste is still in my mouth and I like it. 

Thank you Alan for the experience.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Well, my first Espy, Thanks to Bull. WOW, what a different taste, something that I could get used to. I can honestly say that I have never had something like this. Nubbed it, the wife made fun of me thinking that I was going to burn my lips. The taste is still in my mouth and I like it.
> 
> Thank you Alan for the experience.


My friend.....I don't think I did you any favors....
All I know, is that I am looking for another box too


----------



## EricF

Enjoying a '10 CoRo as I type this!


----------



## Habanolover

Monte Especial '95

Unfortunately the draw really tightened up about 30 minutes into it. Draw poker has made it somewhat smokable. Draw was fine on the pre-light. Oh well, the flavor is still outstanding.


----------



## Son Of Thor

99 Des Dieux


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

My lovely bride suggested having a cigar while sitting in the back yard with a fire since it is warming up in michigan.

Had a Cohiba Siglo IV with a Bell's Hopslam and two Bell's Oberons, a great night with my wife and our first fire in the backyard of the year.

A really nice smoke but if I am honest I am enjoying the CoRos and the Siglo VI more.

Best regards, tony


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Coronas Senior. Short break from all the NCs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black whites and ham!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Immensas 07 double espresso sitting at the dock of the bay watching the tide roll away!:biggrin:


----------



## lgomez

VR Famosos


----------



## asmartbull

Finos........Loving summer


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D Especial El 2010
While watching about the federal reserve on You Tube!


----------



## TrippMc4

Montecristo No. 2. A little tight on the draw but still great.


----------



## harley33

A #2 and enjoying the temporary lack of rain....


----------



## sengjc

Cuaba Salomones from the 2008.

Have not had a biggish Cube in a while so I figured I'd better slot this in my schedule on this last day of my Easter vacation. An excellent stick with intense and rich flavours, weighty and generously filled.

Quite a challenge to keep it burning straight though. Just past the shoulder portion and the best that I can manage at present is to keep it burning evenly. The burn line is slowly correcting itself.

Discounting that excellent flavours of nutmeg, earth, mellow-creaminess, caramel sweetness, mocha, woodiness. Long lasting aftertaste of woodiness, caramel, nutmeg, black pepper, flowery notes and cocoa bean. Complex and balanced with a mild spice. Lovely sweet musky scent on the nose.

Smooth and thick smoke, almost liquid. Very ethereal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## asmartbull

SLR Serie A.....Very nice with coffee in the AM...thanks to my son Sean


----------



## Animal

Smoking a Cohiba Maduro that I got from Richie. Been a rough day, feels good to unwind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Torp!
Very nice and sweet spicy strong 80 beautiful degrees outside!


----------



## harley33

Monte 2 again...


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Epicure
15 minutes.....just enough to get me through the night


----------



## astripp

Had a partagas lusi from 08 this morning. It was a wonderful 3 hour smoke to go with the web updates I was making and the coffee and fruit salad for breakfast. The last half hour was such an intense vanilla sweet spice that I wished it would never end. I don't normally do cgs since they take forever to smoke and I don't often have the time but it made me glad I ordered the box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee Black!
Breakfast of champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oke:eace::dude:


----------



## smelvis

Monte petit tubo and coke  Morning all


----------



## asmartbull

ERDM CS, with coffee

A nice AM smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Cuelebra's 07 and a Becks Dark for lunch!


----------



## donovanrichardson

asmartbull said:


> ERDM CS, with coffee
> 
> A nice AM smoke


Is it a pretty mild cigar Alan?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The BBQ is on i am slow smoking Ribs and a brisket!
Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll Sublime gets the call!
These are much better with a year on them!
But nothing compared to the latest batch!:nod:


----------



## asmartbull

donovanrichardson said:


> Is it a pretty mild cigar Alan?


It is mild to Med with more flavor than power.
I enjoy them with Coffee, Iced Coffee , Iced tea.

Most of my adult beverages over power them


----------



## donovanrichardson

asmartbull said:


> It is mild to Med with more flavor than power.
> I enjoy them with Coffee, Iced Coffee , Iced tea.
> 
> Most of my adult beverages over power them


Thanks Alan! Might have to check these out!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished eating was gonna re-light the Carlos!
But i got a call it appears that a job i bid on some time ago was just awarded to me!:bowdown: So it appears it is cause for celebration. As i type i am lighting a CORO 08 and pouring 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos No.2. Cocoa puffs. 

Watching a wicked line of storms roll up from Alabama. Tornado watch in effect.

I love storms and cigars. Rolling thunder from a few miles off. 70 degrees, some wind gusts but I'm several feet inside my garage with the door open.


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just finished eating was gonna re-light the Carlos!
> But i got a call it appears that a job i bid on some time ago was just awarded to me!:bowdown: So it appears it is cause for celebration. As i type i am lighting a CORO 08 and pouring 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old!


Great news Tony! Congrats brother!!! i bet that Coro tasted as good as a Coro ever has!


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just finished eating was gonna re-light the Carlos!
> But i got a call it appears that a job i bid on some time ago was just awarded to me!:bowdown: So it appears it is cause for celebration. As i type i am lighting a CORO 08 and pouring 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old!


Congrats Tony!! Cause for celebration :thumb::woohoo:


----------



## CeeGar

bpegler said:


> RyJ Hermosos No.2. Cocoa puffs.
> 
> Watching a wicked line of storms roll up from Alabama. Tornado watch in effect.
> 
> I love storms and cigars. Rolling thunder from a few miles off. 70 degrees, some wind gusts but I'm several feet inside my garage with the door open.


Right there with ya, Bob. Waiting this one out...


----------



## harley33

A Mag 46 from 07. I love these. Thanks to Tripp to turning me on to these gems.


----------



## Chris R

Half way through a RASS tighter draw but still good flavor.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> RyJ Hermosos No.2. Cocoa puffs.
> 
> Watching a wicked line of storms roll up from Alabama. Tornado watch in effect.
> 
> I love storms and cigars. Rolling thunder from a few miles off. 70 degrees, some wind gusts but I'm several feet inside my garage with the door open.


Bob...04 ??


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Bob...04 ??


Yep!

Just watched the most amazing hail storm smoking this beauty. Golf ball sized.

The cigar is cocoa and cream with just enough spice to keep it interesting.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Yep!
> 
> Just watched the most amazing hail storm smoking this beauty. Golf ball sized.
> 
> The cigar is cocoa and cream with just enough spice to keep it interesting.


Can't freeking wait...................
Talk soon, my friend


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Can't freeking wait...................
> Talk soon, my friend


When you open that box...

The smell is so good my wife complemented it. These were stored perfectly.

Talk soon...


----------



## BDog

bpegler said:


> RyJ Hermosos No.2. Cocoa puffs.
> 
> Watching a wicked line of storms roll up from Alabama. Tornado watch in effect.
> 
> I love storms and cigars. Rolling thunder from a few miles off. 70 degrees, some wind gusts but I'm several feet inside my garage with the door open.


Sounds Heavenly!

Monte #4 (some slight burn issues) and a Vegas Robaina Famosos for me today. Picked these up in the Masters Pass.

The Vegas Robaina seems pretty underrated as this was one tasty smoke.


----------



## astripp

Had a famosos myself tonight.


----------



## HydroRaven

Sitting down with a glass of Grand Marnier to my first Party 8-9-8 V. So far so good, with plenty of thick smoke from the get-go. I have high hopes for these.


----------



## donovanrichardson

HydroRaven said:


> Sitting down with a glass of Grand Marnier to my first Party 8-9-8 V. So far so good, with plenty of thick smoke from the get-go. I have high hopes for these.


I read this post and thought to myself, wow, it's really early for Grand Mariner or any alcohol for that matter...then I looked at the city and saw Tokyo and realized the time difference haha!


----------



## HydroRaven

There is a 13 hour difference, so I guess I'm not as sleazy as you initially thought


----------



## Rock31

Bolivar CE, thanks Bull!


----------



## lgomez

HdM Epi No2

im liking the robusto sizes


----------



## Reino

last night... RyJ Escudos LE 07, thought it was pretty darn outstanding, actually very outstanding.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Corona Major.....Nice Upmann flavor for the $$$$$


----------



## harley33

CoRo 08 to start the weekend off a little early.


----------



## hoosiers2006

lgomez said:


> HdM Epi No2
> 
> im liking the robusto sizes


One of my all time favorite smokes.


----------



## asmartbull

RASS, 07
Time to order another cab...


----------



## donovanrichardson

HydroRaven said:


> There is a 13 hour difference, so I guess I'm not as sleazy as you initially thought


Haha no worries my man! Yeah I thought that was about right, it was a 13 hour time difference in Beijing as well.


----------



## FridayGt

Cohiba siglo, accompanied by a woodford reserve.
Definitely bringing the woodsy notes to the front with the combo, and really making me start to understand twang... lol.


----------



## bdw1984

98 BBF... forgot how strong Bolivars can be, even after 13yrs


----------



## asmartbull

HDM EPI 2, 07,,,,,,Nice smoke, but I may be one of the few that prefers the #1


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo No.3

From the mid 1970s.

A fabulous gift from Steve aka Rodeo.

The wrapper is very light. The band is so old that I didn't even realize how much they had changed over the decades.

Construction is excellent. Pre light draw is perfect. Thank Goodness! Almost no flavor from the cigar before I light it.

Lights easily. It's waited over 35 years for this moment.

Very light but glorious flavor. Almonds. Butter. Hints of spun sugar at a carnival.

Amazingly, the ash is burning razor straight.

If this cigar had any harshness or bitterness, it left decades ago.

This is the smoothest cigar I have ever smoked.

Now the flavor is gently increasing. It has a hint of cocoa. A little less sweet. 

I'm at the halfway point and that classic Montecristo flavor is kicking in.

I'll report back when I'm done.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Montecristo No.4
> 
> From the mid 1970s.
> 
> A fabulous gift from Steve aka Rodeo.
> 
> The wrapper is very light. The band is so old that I didn't even realize how much they had changed over the decades.
> 
> Construction is excellent. Pre light draw is perfect. Thank Goodness! Almost no flavor from the cigar before I light it.
> 
> Lights easily. It's waited over 35 years for this moment.
> 
> Very light but glorious flavor. Almonds. Butter. Hints of spun sugar at a carnival.
> 
> Amazingly, the ash is burning razor straight.
> 
> If this cigar had any harshness or bitterness, it left decades ago.
> 
> This is the smoothest cigar I have ever smoked.
> 
> Now the flavor is gently increasing. It has a hint of cocoa. A little less sweet.
> 
> I'm at the halfway point and that classic Montecristo flavor is kicking in.
> 
> I'll report back when I'm done.


Just incredible,,,,,,you two are playing in a totally different sandbox....


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Just incredible,,,,,,you two are playing in a totally different sandbox....


I'm running out of words. This cigar far surpasses my vocabulary.


----------



## harley33

I am glad that my palette is like a piece of granite...


----------



## Blacklog_angler

08 Partagas Lusitania and a Root Beer. Actually goes rather well together!


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> HDM EPI 2, 07,,,,,,Nice smoke, but I may be one of the few that prefers the #1


You and me both my friend. Also, Bob is my idol. That is all


----------



## aea6574

Siglo IV with a couple of Bell's Oberon beers. Good Friday afternoon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## HydroRaven

bpegler said:


> Montecristo No.3
> 
> From the mid 1970s.
> 
> A fabulous gift from Steve aka Rodeo.
> 
> The wrapper is very light. The band is so old that I didn't even realize how much they had changed over the decades.
> 
> Construction is excellent. Pre light draw is perfect. Thank Goodness! Almost no flavor from the cigar before I light it.
> 
> Lights easily. It's waited over 35 years for this moment.
> 
> Very light but glorious flavor. Almonds. Butter. Hints of spun sugar at a carnival.
> 
> Amazingly, the ash is burning razor straight.
> 
> If this cigar had any harshness or bitterness, it left decades ago.
> 
> This is the smoothest cigar I have ever smoked.
> 
> Now the flavor is gently increasing. It has a hint of cocoa. A little less sweet.
> 
> I'm at the halfway point and that classic Montecristo flavor is kicking in.
> 
> I'll report back when I'm done.


I still have quite a while before I'm able to discern all those different flavours, but I'll let that be a goal for me. Sounds like you're glad you got to smoke them. 35 years can be quite a wait :jaw:


----------



## BDog

Boli Petite Corona - 
Thanks Cuban Masters Pass!


----------



## HydroRaven

H. Upmann Magnum 48. Was quite tasty, with lots of roasted nuts at first, which turned into spice and chocolate. Would definitely do again!


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ Hermosos EL, 04......French roast coffee

This cigar is still has jet lag.....and the rh is off
That said, it is like no other RYJ I have had.....
I love this one...
Like Bob said, very un RYJ like...
Cocoa Puffs is a great way to describe it...


----------



## lgomez

VR Famosos... on my list of box buys thing is tasty


----------



## chasingstanley

HydroRaven said:


> I still have quite a while before I'm able to discern all those different flavours, but I'll let that be a goal for me. Sounds like you're glad you got to smoke them. 35 years can be quite a wait :jaw:


Nice review sir


----------



## eyesack

HydroRaven said:


> I still have quite a while before I'm able to discern all those different flavours, but I'll let that be a goal for me. Sounds like you're glad you got to smoke them. 35 years can be quite a wait :jaw:


I'm with this guy ^ haha sounds like a great stick! I smoked an early 90's A the other day. I think I smoked it too fast because it got a little harsher on me than I would expect, so next 3 will be slower


----------



## harley33

A LGC Tanios, Thanks Bull!


----------



## BDog

San Cristobal De La Habana - Officios. Coffee, nuts, cocoa and vanilla. Creamy smoke. Great stuff!
Thanks Cuban Masters Pass


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monticristo #2 09 Becks Dark!


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a montie #4 after cutting the grass...


----------



## protekk

A Cohiba siglo II 09 and a couple of guiness draughts.


----------



## Vicini

Monte #4 while working some OT


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Lancero with a Bell's Oberon which will be my normal beer for this summer.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Frinkiac7

Had a Palmas Extra on the porch...I did some box tetris a few months ago, and these got shifted down towards the bottom so I wasn't digging into them as much. After today I moved a box of them back to the top of the coolerdor.


----------



## Yamaha53

Last night I enjoyed my first Ramon Allones, Bits of Havana I think it was, I may be wrong. Very good smoke IMO.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba pirimides EL 06. An excellent smoke, these are smoking better than the Behikes at this moment, imho. A darker flavor than regular production Cohibas.

I'm getting my palette ready to try the Cohiba 1966 EL 2011 here in the next couple of days. The provenance of these pre release cigars is now one of the heated questions on some of the other boards.

Since my ticket to this years Habanos festival seemed to have been lost in the mail again, I didnt get a chance to smoke one of the 1966s they presented there.

At least I'm certain of my pirimides authenticity so fair or unfair this will be my benchmark.

BTW, if you are following the controversy, and care about my opinion, I'm an agnostic.

The cigar was a generous gift from Jeff -Harley 33.

The 1966 will tell me something.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebras 07 coffee black this morning,
Another monti #2 from 09 while i am babysitting the BBQ.
I think 09 is a year that really is outstanding for the monti #2!


----------



## harley33

I agree with you Tony. My 09 box is very nice. Hopefully I can leave my hands off of them.

Bob - I read that 6 page discussion last Thursday morning. Interesting topic and a better read. 

Not sure that I remember if I gave you the banded or unbanded 66. I have had 2 of the unbanded and 1 of the banded. For some reason, the unbanded ones are more Cohiba taste (butterfinger is I think Alan calls it!). I'll have to do another banded one, maybe tonight and see if my opinion changes.

I bought a fiver of each for novelty sake - if I didn't get a nice tax return from Uncle, I would probably have not done it. Now if I only had a dancing banana...

Hope you enjoy it - Jeff


----------



## EricF

Great little Trini Reyes this am and now a HDM Epi 2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll torp!
3 Fingers of Pappy after a rack of ribs and wild rice!:car::thumb:


----------



## astripp

Had an 09 RASS at a cigar event this evening, along with an Italian lager and they went nicely with each other.


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll torp!
> 3 Fingers of Pappy after a rack of ribs and wild rice!:car::thumb:


I was wondering what you thought would be the best ribs cigar? What about the best steak cigar (talking Kobe beef here )


----------



## Jeff3C

Smoked my first Bolivar yesterday that smelvis sent to me in a bomb a couple weeks ago. It was an awesome smoke, Thanks Dave!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> I was wondering what you thought would be the best ribs cigar? What about the best steak cigar (talking Kobe beef here )


A Bolivar or a Partagas are my first two choices!
Right now i am having a Cohiba Reserva from 03 and some 20 year old Pappy!
"Let freedom reign"!


----------



## Chris R

Party short, tight draw but still good flavor.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party short while grilling


----------



## Tredegar

08 Juan Lopez PC with some Woodford Reserve. Great combination. This cigar is really coming around.


----------



## Chris R

A very enjoyable upmann conn. 1


----------



## harley33

R&J EL '07. I like it.


----------



## Sarge

Mmm Yummy! definitely add these to the must buy more list. :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson

Sarge said:


> Mmm Yummy! definitely add these to the must buy more list. :tu


Looks awesome Sarge! I need to try one of those out! I'm not sure that I don't have one hiding somewhere...


----------



## Rodeo

PL Encantos, RE 2010. Pretty good cigar that needs some serious rest methinks. If they bloom anything like the PLPC, I'll be in for a real treat in a few years!


----------



## bdw1984

02 boli corona gigantes while watching my heat dog the celtics! Cigar was outstanding, so was the game


----------



## Mhouser7

RASCC from 2010. Very creamy smooth stick..


----------



## astripp

'10 CoRo from the order that arrived today. It was rough from having just shipped, with burn troubles but it was tasty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Cuelebras 07 Coffee black whites and ham!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann PC, 05
One of my fav smaller RG...Nice
but the Corona Major is a better smoke for less $$$$$$


----------



## HydroRaven

Party Short '10. Young, but surprisingly good :thumb:


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC with a Fosters.


----------



## bpegler

So, what's nine inches long and has a 55 RG? 

A Cuaba Diademas!

I got these as a bit of a lark. Some of my poker buddies smoke those huge 60RG NCs. There has, from time to time been a bit of banter about the size of everyone's cigars.

This is my admittedly adolescent response.

This giant cigar comes in boxes of five, and each cigar is wrapped in foil resting in individual coffins. Very cool presentation. The cigar band is on the outside of the foil, so you take the band off and unravel the foil exposing the naked nine inches underneath.

This is like having a teenager describe a cigar, isn't it?

Anyway, the draw is perfect. Lighting this giant perfecto is easy, and can easily be done with one match, but I used my lighter.

Amazingly it is smoking quite well!

I'm not the biggest fan of the Cuaba line, though I think the Pirimides EL 08 are pretty special. This sucker tasks more like a gentle Partagas than a Cuaba. Pretty fine smoke.

I think I'm committed for a couple more hours, I'll report back then.

Bob


----------



## BMack

Very nice! I've never had a Cuaba but I've been very intrigued by them as I love perfectos.  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## kylej1

'08 Upmann No. 2, later tonight


----------



## bpegler

Down to the last couple inches of the Diademas. A thoroughly pleasant smoke, but surprisingly one dimensional. I'm kinda surprised at that...


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo III
Cohiba makes so many freeking great cigars, it's hard to decide what to smoke....I can say that I think my III's are coming around better than the IV's of the same yrs.....Tried the new xikar V cut,,,,and I am loving life..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny =O Behique 52


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Siglo III
> Cohiba makes so many freeking great cigars, it's hard to decide what to smoke....I can say that I think my III's are coming around better than the IV's of the same yrs.....Tried the new xikar V cut,,,,and I am loving life..


Well, I am on the last 1/3 and have to say, I think I am a "classic" guy
I can't stop thinking that the CoRo, Espy, Especiales,,,are all more enjoyable for me............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Well, I am on the last 1/3 and have to say, I think I am a "classic" guy
> I can't stop thinking that the CoRo, Espy, Especiales,,,are all more enjoyable for me............


Agree on that the classic line is what its about for me as well! On a side note i am enjoying this Johnny -O far more than any Siglo VI i have ever had!


----------



## Chris R

Siglo IV


----------



## EricF

Currently enjoying a Parti 898 Varnish


----------



## bdw1984

08 dip 2 while herfing with EricF


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> 08 dip 2 while herfing with EricF


Nem
I heard the 08's are coming along nicely.....True ??


----------



## bdw1984

IMO they are the best no 2 in the world right now

Also smoked an 09 PSD4 tonight... starting to bloom and lose some of its youth... very good


----------



## Frinkiac7

08 Sancho Panza Non Plus...these are damn good, definitely "slept on."


----------



## asmartbull

04, RYJ Hermosos, EL
Having a hard time leaving these alone.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning!
Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll torp right now! Damn these are special!


----------



## asmartbull

Party Coronas Senior.....
I really like this cigar.....


----------



## eyesack

06 PSD 4... so far only an 8th of an inch in, and I can tell this is gonna be a special cigar! Definitely a slow-puffer.


----------



## Chris R

RG pantels extra this afternoon, a few months at 60% has opened up the draw nicely on these
PLPC right now


----------



## Tarks

07 Boli Inmensas for breakfast, 06 Party 898 for lunch and a Boli Simones for dinner!


----------



## gator_79

Just ate dinner, enchiladas with beans, rice, and a spicy sourcream sauce. Now I'm going outside to enjoy a Boli BBF. It's from a 2010 box but I really want to see how these are coming. The BBF is by far my favorite Boli.


----------



## gator_79

Update: This is a gorgous cigar, milk choc wrapper, and perfect construction and draw. I'm into the last third, the flavors are very good. Lots of cuban tobacco, dark coffee, and earth. Also some spice coming in and out. There is a reason this is one of my favorite CC's. Even though this is a 2010 box, and it is a little young it is very good and I can only imagine what a year or two will do.

Note: Thanks Big Slow Rock for answering my MAW and sending me a BBF, that was my first and I immedietly ordered this box. Your a great BOTL.


----------



## kylej1

'00 Punch RS12


----------



## bdw1984

gator_79 said:


> Update:
> 
> Note: Thanks Big Slow Rock for answering my MAW and sending me a BBF, * that was my first and I immedietly ordered this box.* Your a great BOTL.


Gotta love this hobby.....


----------



## SmoknTaz

Partagas 898 tonight with a couple of herfing friends.


----------



## sengjc

Zino Platinum Master Edition 2008. Yummy.


----------



## sengjc

sengjc said:


> Zino Platinum Master Edition 2008. Yummy.


Sorry, wrong section.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and Ham!


----------



## donovanrichardson

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short whites and Ham!


I can finally be like TonyBrooklyn!

I smoked a Party Short yesterday though, good little cigar but my draw was very tight but that's my own fault for higher RH!


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Robusto Extra
I sometimes forget how good these are......
To bad they are so freekin' expensive


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Trinidad Robusto Extra
> I sometimes forget how good these are......
> To bad they are so freekin' expensive


I've got an 05 box still wrapped in wax paper. Didn't buy it with age, I've just kept it since 06 when it was still a baby.

If we can ever get a few of us together from this board for a herf, we'll open that puppy up.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Tasty ERDM CS.


----------



## bpegler

A fake Cohiba 1966 EL 2011. See my mini review in a separate thread. Not a bad cigar...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 at lunch with my good friend Frank!
We where blown away by this great Cuban a Classic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Cohiba Lancero 05 this is a great cigar day!:wink:


----------



## kjd2121

Smoked a White Owl from back in the 50's - Clear Tobacco - cigars rolled with Cuban tobacco. Very smooth with some bite in the middle. Tasted sweet candy towards the end.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 last night or early this morning at a very cool place in NYC enjoyed with some water and a couple of well made Sazeracs.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just fired up an Upmann connie 1 from 08. I received this in a trade and its the first time I've tried one. If it continues like the opening, I think I'll see a box of these in my humidor before long.


----------



## Pipedreamz

Edit: Wrong forum..... :doh:


----------



## dadof3illinois

San Cristobal El Principe. Love the carmel flavor I get from these.


----------



## HydroRaven

Smoked a Partagas something-or-another. Don't know which stick, it was a gift from someone and they didn't remember what the name of it was. Was good, with lots of creaminess in the first third and spice in the second. Wish I knew what it was or how old it was :dunno:


----------



## bdw1984

07 secretos maduro last night and an 08 trini coloniales tonight... Didn't make it through the first third of either... Gotta smoke something special tomorrow to make up for the last 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black:dude:


----------



## Big Rick

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black:dude:


Great minds think alike! My new favorite breakfast: Partagas Short and Emeril's Big Easy Bold.


----------



## Mante

Not a damn thing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Cuelebras 07 draw tight cigar delicious almost done with a pot of coffee!eace:


----------



## Johnny Rock

About 1/3 into a '06 Siglo VI, Cigar Nirvana.


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a hoyo palams extra


----------



## asmartbull

Carlos Fernandez Custom,Coronas Gorda, DL.......These are going to be really nice


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto RE. 

Last night I smoked a Partagas 8-9-8 UV 1998. First I've smoked from a new box. Very smooth and rich. Too bad this cigar was discontinued.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 08 gotta put these on the shopping list!


----------



## gator_79

HydroRaven said:


> Smoked a Partagas something-or-another. Don't know which stick, it was a gift from someone and they didn't remember what the name of it was. Was good, with lots of creaminess in the first third and spice in the second. Wish I knew what it was or how old it was :dunno:


Sounds like a PSD 4. If not try a PSD 4 with at least 2-3 years. By far the best Party I have ever had. Creamy, smooth, woody, with spice in the end.


----------



## HydroRaven

gator_79 said:


> Sounds like a PSD 4. If not try a PSD 4 with at least 2-3 years. By far the best Party I have ever had. Creamy, smooth, woody, with spice in the end.


Nah, it was the same ring gage as the short, but longer. My guess is it was a Mille Fleurs or a Petit Coronas Especiales.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Special K milk and berries yummy!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Finished off last night with an 07 RASS...tasty.


----------



## Rodeo

Last night I had yet another '10 CoRo. Still very good but I think these are maybe starting to go into funky phase. I'm gonna try to leave them alone for a while


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebras 07 switched to iced coffee!
Time to put these on the shopping list as well!


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Culebras 07 switched to iced coffee!
> Time to put these on the shopping list as well!


Rumor has it that these are being discontinued...


----------



## jaypulay

Mag 46 from 09 last night. Great smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Rumor has it that these are being discontinued...


I heard that as well and that's a damn shame!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D Especial while talking to Don Herf and Turf!


----------



## asmartbull

VR Uinico, 08...these have come a long way....Light them if you have 'em


and 

Upmann epicure ( great 18 minute smoke)


----------



## harley33

08 HDM Epicure #1. Ultra black ash, terrible burn, pretty good flavor.

Beautiful day though.


----------



## rob51461

A Montecristo 2010 EL thanks to Jeff Harley Thanks


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar RC


----------



## Mr_mich

Had my first party short ROTT, it was amazing. Nubbed it till i was burning my fingertips. :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!
Have a great day my friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV last night in the backyard with a Dogfish and a nice fire.

tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from a 5 mile walk!
Cohiba Lancero 05 with a protein shake!


----------



## asmartbull

BCE 07........Flawless construction
and a flavor bomb.......
My favorite Boli.....


----------



## aea6574

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just got back from a 5 mile walk!
> Cohiba Lancero 05 with a protein shake!


Who says smoking a cigar is not exercise?


----------



## Son Of Thor

Upmann no 2


----------



## Chris R

Monte #4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and hameace:


----------



## asmartbull

Party Short 08......What a difference a yr makes....

Damn 08 is turning into a great yr


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Party Short 08......What a difference a yr makes....
> 
> Damn 08 is turning into a great yr


Update....on the last 1/3....this one turned flatter than Twiggy
"there's one in every croud"


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Genios. Read the recent review and decided, why not?

Too darn sweet is why not...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Update....on the last 1/3....this one turned flatter than Twiggy
> "there's one in every croud"


TWIGGY Damn BullMan you just gave your age away!
Only old farts like me remember TWIGGY!
Any ways i am smoking a Johnny -O behique 52 while clean out the back yard!


----------



## Rodeo

I thought Twiggy was hot


----------



## chasingstanley

RyJ Belvedere not a bad cheapie


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished a burger off the grill!
Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll 3 fingers of Pappy!
Can't help but think that for the money these are the best purchase i have made in quite a while!eace:


----------



## Son Of Thor

ERDM Choix Supreme, just like my Upmann 2 last night I had to let it go half way through. Neither of them were good at all. Hopefully the rest of the cigar week is better.


----------



## asmartbull

CoRo, 08
Freekin' fantastic

Frankly, I could smoke these daily....


----------



## Chris R

Punch Churchill I got as a freebie with an order last year, 
very enjoyable better than I expected.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Boli Gold Medal from 07 and some Zacapa 23


----------



## Frinkiac7

SP Non Plus


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites ham coffee black!
It's a beautiful morning!


----------



## asmartbull

SLR Serie A, 08
French Press Dark Roast coffee

A great way to start the day......

This cigar has it's place as an early to mid day cigar that goes well
with Coffee/ced Coffee/ Iced Tea


----------



## Chris R

While reading that CC seed thread lol...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from my 5 mile walk. Once again a cohiba lancero 05 and a protein shake!


----------



## bpegler

A Te Amo!!!!!

Oh wait...

Darn...

I seem to be all out of mixed blend puros.

Looks like I'm stuck with another dog turd Cuban.

RyJ Hermosos No. 2 EL 04.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## eyesack

Chris R said:


> Punch Churchill I got as a freebie with an order last year,
> very enjoyable better than I expected.


Lucky man! They're like just slightly better than a 50% chance you get a good one lol. Maybe a 52% chance


----------



## Chris R

eyesack said:


> Lucky man! They're like just slightly better than a 50% chance you get a good one lol. Maybe a 52% chance


Haha yea, before I cut it I figured I would end up grabbing something else because of all of the stuff i have heard about these being plugged. 8)

Are there any current production/readily available Punch cigars that are good? I enjoyed the flavor of this cigar a lot but, I am not really a Churchill guy...


----------



## eyesack

Chris R said:


> Haha yea, before I cut it I figured I would end up grabbing something else because of all of the stuff i have heard about these being plugged. 8)
> 
> Are there any current production/readily available Punch cigars that are good? I enjoyed the flavor of this cigar a lot but, I am not really a Churchill guy...


I honestly don't know. I've really only smoked aged Punch's. From what I understand, most of the line needs a good few years before they're good. If you can find Royal Selection 12's, they discontinued those, so grab some to try. Actually, I lied; my dad brought 2 Punch Petit Coronations back from vacation, I smoked one so far that was really good. Plugged a bit, but good. From what I hear, it's not common for current production Punch's to be plugged.

If you like the taste profile, a NC alternative could be the Fuente 858 or Don Lino Africa.


----------



## asmartbull

Tonight is going to be the connie 1 according to some a "Dog rocket"

I know it's not Mexican, but it will have to due.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll torp!
These where rolled in Mexico!
:new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:
:new_all_coholic::new_all_coholic:
:new_all_coholic:


----------



## Frinkiac7

Those older Punch churchills are always a crap shoot, I have received several as freebies. When they're good, and can draw, I enjoy them a lot. Assuming you can get smoke out of them, I like the flavor profile and I wish they were more consistent.

I haven't had as much luck getting the same flavors from newer production Punches, though. They have cut so many vitolas...what's left seem really inconsistent, especially the dreaded Punch Punch. I WANT to like what's left of the Punch line, but it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Rodeo

Finally fired up the Monte Gran Edmundo EL 2010 Mr. Pegler kindly sent to me. WOW, this cigar lives up to the hype. Wonderful rich Monte flavors, not yet fully melded together, but this cigar just screams potential. Going to be stocking up on these great cigars while the getting is good.


----------



## Qball

Partagas Series D Especial Edicion Limitada 2010

Paired with Dowmore 15-year Distiller's Edition Scotch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II hiding at the bottom of the humi. 
Coffee black no breakfast. My daughter played hookie from school. So i figure when she gets up i will take her to the mall and breakfast. She has a school trip coming up of course she needs a wardrobe to go!:doh:


----------



## Bunker

St Luis Rey regios right now. Better than the last few CC's I have burned


----------



## asmartbull

Bunker said:


> St Luis Rey regios right now. Better than the last few CC's I have burned


Glad you enjoyed it......I really find them to be a great afternoon cigar..


----------



## Rodeo

Bunker said:


> St Luis Rey regios right now. Better than the last few CC's I have burned


An unappreciated robusto with delicate nuanced flavors. When the mood strikes these really hit the spot!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann Connoisseur #1:cowboyic9: This is a special cigar Thanks BullMan!:tea:


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Maduro 5 with a Dogfish brew of some sort then a Bell's Oberon. 

I was not a big fan of the Cohiba Maduro when I first had one but this one has been resting for over a year. I think I have heard others say it that these are great with a little rest. May have to get a box and hide them in the bottom of the cooler.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bdw1984

JUL 10 Lusi- what a cigar. Earth, sugar, spice, wood and a flavor that i can't put my finger on right now... 3 distinct flavor changes throughout the cigar. picked up hints of ammonia in the last 1/2 inch but that's to be expected. Down to the bottom for these babies- see you guys next year!


----------



## tpharkman

PSP2 and now onto my first ever 8-9-8 I just traded for. I love smoking into the wee hours of the evening and tonight has been no exception.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black!:ranger:


----------



## Big Rick

Playing hokie (off to the doctor for a check-up ... doc is a cigar smoker so he won't yell too much) so I am having my "Tony Inspired" breakfast. Parti Short and coffee. I could get used to this!


----------



## HydroRaven

Having a HdM Epicure Especial along with a Grand Marnier. Surprisingly smooth with lots of creamy notes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny -O Behique 52


----------



## asmartbull

A wonderful Monte #2 with Goslings on the rocks......
When they are on this is a wonderful cigar...


----------



## szyzk

A Party Short. I have a feeling I'll need an endless supply of these, they are so consistent in quality and flavor even at a young age and I find myself passing over NCs at 2-3x the price just to smoke another. What a great cigar!


----------



## x man

06 coro, not too shabby.:wave:


----------



## Sarge

Smoked a RASCC earlier. Tasty but wasn't too impressed. Hopefully the RASS is better when I get my hands on one... :tu


----------



## sengjc

Halfway the first third of a 2007 Edicion Limitada Romeo y Julieta Escudos. Lots of initial spice and powerful flavours in this one.

It is very well filled to the point of being slightly plugged initially but nothing my draw poking system can't handle. 

Rich and luxuriant. Lots of chocolate. Much better smoking now but still relatively youngish. Between this and the 2009 Edicion Limitada Romeo y Julieta Duke, the Duke is likely to trump this. Still, a nice smoke all the same.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Halfway the first third of a 2007 Edicion Limitada Romeo y Julieta Escudos. Lots of initial spice and powerful flavours in this one.
> 
> It is very well filled to the point of being slightly plugged initially but nothing my draw poking system can't handle.
> 
> Rich and luxuriant. Lots of chocolate. Much better smoking now but still relatively youngish. Between this and the 2009 Edicion Limitada Romeo y Julieta Duke, the Duke is likely to trump this. Still, a nice smoke all the same.


So I heard Seng. LOL. Just playing with ya. :dude:


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> So I heard Seng. LOL. Just playing with ya. :dude:


Hehe . You're guilty of it too.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Hehe . You're guilty of it too.


Absolutely!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinidad Reyes coffee black big country breakfast for me and the kids!
:laser::laser::laser::laser::laser:


----------



## EricF

My first PLPC. Got it from Ben in a pass.

Thanks it is real tasty!


----------



## bpegler

SCdlH O'Reilly from the 09 book. I'm going to start a new thread on these...


----------



## szyzk

x man said:


> 06 coro, not too shabby.:wave:


I still haven't come across a CoRo. From everything I've read, I think I'm going to enjoy them even more than I enjoy the Siglos.



Sarge said:


> Smoked a RASCC earlier. Tasty but wasn't too impressed. Hopefully the RASS is better when I get my hands on one... :tu


Same here! #3 on my wishlist is a Coro, #4 is a RASS. So many good things have been said about them, especially here on Puff... Once things cool off (literally) and I start purchasing again, I'll have to order a box.


----------



## bdw1984

10 slr regios on my deck with a good friend and my puppy! Cigar was excellent as was the company.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08:beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ EL 04,,,got to say, I have been looking forward to this cigar all day.
Thought I would never say that about a RYJ.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had to toss the Coro don't ask pilot error!
LGC 07 Taino's Thanks BullMan this is a great cigar. Citrus Twang ,sweet spectacular!


----------



## HydroRaven

Smoking a '10 Party Short. Very good with the Partagas signature spice to it. Young, but a tasty, strong stick.


----------



## Chris R

SCdLH principe yum!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had to toss the Coro don't ask pilot error!


*HA....I hate it when they slip out of my mouth and land in the toilet!
*:lolat:


----------



## smelvis

Umpman Sir Winston compliments of Ron


----------



## bdw1984

06 punch ss1... very good. first day i've smoked two cigars in a day in quite some time


----------



## asmartbull

smelvis said:


> Umpman Sir Winston compliments of Ron


Dave what was your thoughts on the cigar. I ask because it is one of my favorite cigars....


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> RYJ EL 04,,,got to say, I have been looking forward to this cigar all day.
> Thought I would never say that about a RYJ.......


LOL. Yep, I used to say that too.


----------



## HydroRaven

smelvis said:


> Umpman Sir Winston compliments of Ron


I was fortunate enough to get one too from Ron. It'll be my first, after I let it rest a bit.


----------



## Big Rick

My new Sunday morning routine = Party Short and coffee. Perfect start to a day.


----------



## Mante

Big Rick said:


> My new Sunday morning routine = Party Short and coffee. Perfect start to a day.


Yes Tony. ound:ound:ound:

In jest my Brooklyn friend. :high5:


----------



## Tredegar

09 LFDC Selectos.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR Regio, with coffee......
A nice morning cigar,,,thanks Steve for turning me on to these..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H upmann coronas juniors 06 frosted flakes coffee black.


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Corona Gigante. I love Bolivars, and this is a big one.

BTW, you guys with the Sir Winnies need to keep your mouths shut. If word about these gets out...

Seriously, these used to be considered one of the top few cigars in the world.

The big secret is that they still are.

Now hush.


----------



## aea6574

boli RC with some Knob Creek small batch and a Bell's Oberon while watching the steam come off the pool. 

Thought the weather was warming up.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> boli RC with some Knob Creek small batch and a Bell's Oberon while watching the steam come off the pool.
> 
> Thought the weather was warming up.
> 
> Best regards, tony


How is the small batch Tony?
I saw it out last week was gonna grab it. But went for the industrial size Knob Creek it was on sale at Viscount for $57.


----------



## aea6574

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How is the small batch Tony?
> I saw it out last week was gonna grab it. But went for the industrial size Knob Creek it was on sale at Viscount for $57.


Afternoon Tony. I am really kind of enjoying it, it is no Pappy as you know. But with one cube to cut the 120+ proof it is pretty enjoyable and has a nice spice flavor to it. If you like the regular Knob Creek I would certainly give it a try if you get the chance.

tony


----------



## Chris R

Hoyo palms extra, good until the last 1/3 when it started to get bitter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Afternoon Tony. I am really kind of enjoying it, it is no Pappy as you know. But with one cube to cut the 120+ proof it is pretty enjoyable and has a nice spice flavor to it. If you like the regular Knob Creek I would certainly give it a try if you get the chance.
> 
> tony


Thanks for the heads up peace bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a BCE 07 the pre light draw is already Twangy.
This is gonna be a great smoke.
Thanks BullMan!


----------



## asmartbull

With all this talk about LE's.....
Boli 09 Petit Belicos.....
Traditional boli flavors with a sweet citrus twist.
I love this vitola.....


----------



## TrippMc4

RyJ Short Churchill on the golf course today. Nice smoke while playing a great round of golf before the rain came through.


----------



## Chris R

The Party thread inspired me to light up a party short:woohoo:


----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> Dave what was your thoughts on the cigar. I ask because it is one of my favorite cigars....


I want more lots and lots more. It reminded me of an older Cohiba weird huh but regardless of my un refined taste buds I know what I like and this was out of the ball park.

Thanks Again Ron!


----------



## EricF

SCdlH El Principe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short after a nice seafood lunch quick smoke on a drizzly day!:frown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 fingers of pappy shooting the breeze with a good friend!
V.R Unicos 09 life is good! peace gentleman!


----------



## TXsmoker

Bespoke PC. Finaly got my reship so I have some ISOM smokes again.


----------



## astripp

ERDM Choix Supreme - full of honey, cream, and herbs. I pulled one out of Dav0's playbook and used my cob to nub it because it was so good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V 09 while talking to Don Herf and Turf!


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Reyes.....Nice and crisp....


----------



## bdw1984

'09 898. does anything even need to be said?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black watching it pour outside!


----------



## HydroRaven

Up early, Tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just posting early actually i am up 5 a.m every morning. The rain kept me up all night hitting the awnings!:rain: Have a great day Dave!


----------



## HydroRaven

You too Tony!


----------



## asmartbull

Party Short with French Press.......
what a wonderful morning....


----------



## TXsmoker

JLPC. My first one, and I must say its not bad at all rott.


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> Party Short with French Press.......
> what a wonderful morning....


Nothing better than French press. For a few years,it was all I drank. Now, I'm pretty dedicated to espresso but miss the ritual and taste of the press. More than worth thhe extra effort.


----------



## HydroRaven

Party Short.


Again


I am essentially turning into Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Party Short with French Press.......
> what a wonderful morning....





HydroRaven said:


> Party Short.
> 
> Again
> 
> I am essentially turning into Tony


Oh my God what have i done!!!!!!!!!:tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monticristo #2 09 after a very disappointing meeting this morning!
If i was not able to escape with a great Cuban Cigar! Well I'll put it to you this way i am very grateful to GOD for all i have!:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Mr_mich

RASCC on the back deck of the old condo. While taking a break from moving.


----------



## asmartbull

PLPC 07.......Creamy Caramel....Well worth the wait


----------



## harley33

08 CoRo... Must have had something on the pallet since it took half the stick to turn into a Cohiba. I'll have to dig around to find the night cap for tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am polishing off this mini keg of Heineken with some friends!
Just passed out some Partagas 898 V from 09!
Peace my brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippMc4

Partagas Mille Fleur before the rain starts again. Not as good as the shorts, but still a nice relaxing smoke.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monte 2 after a long crappy day on a roof. Time to relax a little before bed and do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham coffee black!


----------



## asmartbull

ERDM CS....French Press.....a good start to a crappy weather day......


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar BF last night with a couple of 312 beers outside our hotel near Chicago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Frank stopped by! Rainy day you gotta love these excuses to drink and smoke cigars! Partagas Serie D Especials Knob Creek shooting the breeze! I wish i was rich i could get used to this!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nite cap Coro 08!:smoke::drinking::amen:


----------



## Chris R

RASCC good, but I think I like the RASS better...


----------



## harley33

Bespoke custom roll. Definitely enjoyed it, but for the price they won't be on the repurchase list.


----------



## EricF

Boli RC


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Esplendido 08. Great stick, could use a couple more years.

Here's an example of how my palette has changed over the years. I used to love the Siglo line, but now I really get more from the classic line.


----------



## kylej1

'99 Sancho Panza Bachilleries


----------



## BDog

RASS - Got a bit bitter towards the end , but a purge helped it a bit.









Yesterday was a very nice El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme. Lots of great flavors in this stick. I was surprised. I picked out the leather for sure and some cedar tones to it.


----------



## bdw1984

09 monte especiales no 2, 07 plpc, and '10 monte edmundo that i grabbed from the pass... was a good day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites ham Java black!


----------



## dirletra

Well I thought I'd celebrate today cos I just finished a semester at a new college and I got decent grades. I'm smoking a Monty 4 right now from 08. Unfortunately it's all plugged!! I'm too cheap to throw it out so I'm tryin to make it work.


----------



## asmartbull

898 UV.......just getting into this.....Already want more..


----------



## astripp

Sancho Panza Non Plus


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 with my good friend Frank at lunch bring back a couple of cars from Springfield Mass!
Just finished some BBQ with the kids! Getting into an 08 CORO!


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> 898 UV.......just getting into this.....Already want more..


 I can't believe these are discontinued..........someone screwed up...


----------



## harley33

08 R&J Short Churchill. These are finally turning into something.


----------



## Mutombo

'09 Siglo IV. Great till about 1.5" left then got a little bitter. Probably a little young still but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## seank1

My first Cohiba Behike 56 courtesy of Mikemets.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black what a boring life i lead!hwell:


----------



## HydroRaven

Another Party Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OCD i guess:washing:


----------



## HydroRaven

I meant for myself Tony! I just had another one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You caught me Dave woke up late was up till 2 a.m. Its gonna take the rest of this pot of coffee. And maybe another party short before i clear my head!:smoke2:


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You caught me Dave woke up late was up till 2 a.m. Its gonna take the rest of this pot of coffee. And maybe another party short before i clear my head!:smoke2:


Any situation which requires smoking a cigar is a good situation as far as I'm concerned :thumb::smoke2:


----------



## gentimmy

OCT '09 PLPC last night at Stanley's Cigar Lounge with Erich (Evonnida), a couple of my highschool buddies, and some guys from another forum.

paired with a glass of Tank 7

it was great!


----------



## TXsmoker

JLPC. Another great little smoke, and another that I will have to order more of.


----------



## bdw1984

Regios


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 2010 Thanks to Dave Hydro Raven i finally get to try a 2010!:smoke2:


----------



## TrippMc4

08 CoRo and a Corona! Love these and can't wait to try the 10s everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The 10 i am smoking is quite young a little tanic at times very Grassy and a Twang that is very acidic. These will be right up there with the great 08 in a couple of years!


----------



## asmartbull

RA Exclusivo Portugal,,,,Thanks Dave (Smelvis)

I will run out of $$$ before great cigars


----------



## Qball

H Upmann Magnum 50

Niiiice


----------



## Chris R

RG pantels extra after a long day of work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 can't keep my hands off these! Hard to believe they are going to be any better!:bolt:


----------



## aea6574

HDM epi 1. For over two hours tonight. Great smoke.

Was kind of surprised by how good and how long.

Best regards, tony


----------



## EricF

Tasty little Trini Reyes


----------



## socalocmatt

Bought my first house a couple months ago and just finished everything to move in. Moving in tomorrow. Going to have me a Siglo VI in a couple hours as my last cigar at my old place.


----------



## HydroRaven

Enjoy it Matt, you don't get many "last day in the house" smokes.


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks. Just finished it off with some jacuzzi time and a couple glasses of wine. A nice "closing" experience. Now... what will my "first cigar in my new house" be?


----------



## Big Rick

Trinidad Reyes and coffee may be my new weekend morning routine. Awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great idea Trini Reyes Rott coffee black Special K and milk!:rockon:


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Pirimides EL 06, waiting for the world to end.

Here's a funny story:

Weather permitting, I smoke out by my pool. It's in the low 80s now, so I took a little break and jumped in. I didnt think about how cool and overcast it has been this week. Anyone who has jumped into a mountain stream on a warm day knows what happened next.

Nothing like the sound of a big man squeaking...


----------



## EricF

So far a Monte 4 and a HUppman Mag 48 LE 09


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took the kids and a friends daughter to the Carnival! Rained all week so this was the day got home lit up an 05 Cohiba Lancero. Just started raining again.:faint:


----------



## Chris R

SLR regio, review posted. 

Chris


----------



## Mutombo

About to go smoke a BHK 52 with the wife for our 1st anniversary!


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up PLPC


----------



## harley33

Mutombo said:


> About to go smoke a BHK 52 with the wife for our 1st anniversary!


Congrats! Hoping for many more!

Siglo VI... finally tastes like a Cohiba, unfortunately it took 8 of them and then there were 2....


----------



## dav0

08 Monte #2

View attachment 55833


----------



## swingerofbirches

Today was a pretty epic CC smoking failure ... 

I started off with a Quintero Nationales but it was plugged so tightly that I couldn't even get my draw tool (a tooth pic) so I turned to a Johnny-O Petit Corona which had a really tight draw also but opened up with a little coaxing from my tooth pic only to reveal that it was sick. 

So ... overall it was a pretty crappy CC day for me. Maybe this just means that the next CC i smoke will be amazing. LOL


----------



## ptpablo

RyJ short churchill tubo with my dad for his 61st b-day... awesome day!!!!!


----------



## dav0

ptpablo said:


> RyJ short churchill tubo with my dad for his 61st b-day... awesome day!!!!!


Very nice Jim! :smile:


----------



## CeeGar

07 HDM Epi 2 and few Coronas!


----------



## Habano

A beautiful evening on the back deck with a bottle of Caymus Special Select bottle of wine and a nice Cohiba Gran Reserva! Wow what a combination they were. Damn well better be for the price of both of them! LOL.


----------



## sengjc

Just lit a Cohiba Siglo VI.

This one was from an 08 box if I recall correctly and sustained some transit damage on its reddish hue, colorado wrapper. Very well filled to the point of the dry draw being a little tighter than usual so I applied the draw poker on this one then dry boxed it for two days prior to lighting up today.

Rich round flavours exude in copious amounts of smoke. Classic grassiness and extremely strong nutmeg and burnt caramel nuances. Long aftertaste of those flavour-nuances as well. Lots of mocha, a touch of earth. Did I mention the long aftertaste because I am still tasting it right now. Smooth delivery. Hedonistic scent on the nose ranging from baby powder sweet to floral fresh do rich Old Spice. A real joy to retrohale this as it unlocks loads of complexity and creaminess that complements that long and lingering aftertaste.

Though enjoyable, I have to say this stick is not at its fullest potential yet. I cannot wait to have a crack at his brothers sometime down the track when they have matured somewhat.

Who said CCs can't burn straight? This one has a razor sharp burn line and ripply salt and pepper ash.


----------



## Big Rick

Had to try a Boli Finos this morning. It was great. New to me ... a little bit too much for the morning (time-wise not strength-wise) definately a three cups of coffee cigar. I am going to pull a few out of the box and put the others away.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I Iced Coffee!:rockon:


----------



## Rock31

Party Short.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Coffee black....Party short........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sitting around shotting the breeze with uncles Pat and Frank!
A round of Vegas Robinia Maestro's for everyone!
These seem to be much better now must be the company!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Chris R

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sitting around shotting the breeze with uncles Pat and Frank!
> A round of Vegas Robinia Maestro's for everyone!
> These seem to be much better now must be the company!
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Good company can make bad cigars enjoyable :banana:

Just lit up a bolivar pc.


----------



## bopmachine

Had 2 friends over today for a small herf. I had a Punch Punch and a few NCs which shall remain nameless


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished an early Sunday dinner!
Shrimp Scampi over bow tie pasta and peas! The meal was a hit kids loved it so did my uncles! They just left gonna kick back 3 fingers of pappy and a Carlos Fernandez Martinez!


----------



## thebayratt

HdM Petit Robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn all this talk about Partagas shorts on that other thread! Just lit one up! Thanks to Dave Hydro Raven thanks bro! I am saving the 99 for a review this one is a 2010 it is spectacular!:first:


----------



## harley33

08 JL #2, this is one of the over looked CCs IMHO. Very nice.


----------



## Tarks

03 BBF. Sublime!


----------



## bdw1984

08 Party salamone from the pass during the Heat game... game was great, cigar was mediocre. have a great week guys


----------



## Rodeo

Another bland Monte2 last night, from 03. Waste of a good smoking opportunity. Maybe they're expired, maybe I have the worst luck in the world when it comes to this cigar, maybe I just don't like MC2.

Whatever, I'm not asking her out again


----------



## TXsmoker

Party Short


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> Another bland Monte2 last night, from 03. Waste of a good smoking opportunity. Maybe they're expired, maybe I have the worst luck in the world when it comes to this cigar, maybe I just don't like MC2.
> 
> Whatever, I'm not asking her out again


Steve,
The laws of probability...
With every No
Your
Close to your next YES....

The sad part is that I have never had a bad 03 ????


----------



## Mutombo

Starbuck said:


> A beautiful evening on the back deck with a bottle of Caymus Special Select bottle of wine and a nice Cohiba Gran Reserva! Wow what a combination they were. Damn well better be for the price of both of them! LOL.


Caymus makes a good wine. We were just tasting at the winery yesterday! I'm not sure I'd make it a regular purchase though as there are many other Napa cabs I enjoy more (for a lot less $$).


----------



## bpegler

Partagas Churchill from 2000. A problematic year for Cuban cigars. The wrapper is a bit veiny. Surprisingly, there are no other construction issues. Very nice draw, with just the right amount of resistance. No tent peg here!

Lots of that wonderful Partagas fullness. Coffee with cream.

I'm surprised at how well this one is smoking. To be fair, a couple of its brethren on the upper layer look like they were rolled by a 4 year old with ADD. Wrappers so loose there are visible gaps.

Normally I would just toss these, but since the cigars are really very tasty, if you want to fool with a couple oddly rolled 11year old partys, I'll send them your way.

First PM gets them.


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ Hermosos 04 EL

Thank you Bob for suggesting these......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a Partagas short coffee black on the way to work.
Got rained out at 11 am packed it in so i lit up a RYJ Wide Churchill for the ride home!


----------



## TXsmoker

Bespoke PC. It would be a decent smoke at half the price, but I doubt I will order more.


----------



## astripp

PLPC


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Started out the Bday with a Dip 2........picked up a fiver a few months back and figured today was as good as any to give one a ride.
Well constructed....smooth wrapper....nice color....pre lite says this is going to be a mild, smooth hour. Did not disappoint......started out on the mild side and ramped up to a soft medium in the flavors. A creamy smooth, leathery taste was most predominate and it grew on this all the way till it went to sleep. Lit draw and burn was in the high numbers........got a little squirrely around the paste used on the band but straightened right up after I gave a stern talking too.
Definitely has a place in my rotation.....will put in a box order for some.

Next up on the list of the day is a Hup #2 scheduled in for this afternoon. :smoke2: 
*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed to the gameroom Johnny-O Behique 52!
Figure i am going to get in as many cigars as i can today. I will probably be too busy rest of the week!
Happy Birthday Dave!
And thanks to all you great BOTL who made my trip to the gameroom possible!!!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Thanks Tony......put on a hat arty: and join the party*.:wave:


----------



## gator_79

Currently smoking a Punch Punch. I'm not sure what year these are, they were from a 5'er. Prelite I got a strong taste of tobacco and nutmeg. 

Into the first third and nutmeg is the predominant flavor, along with some wood, and twangy tobacco goodness.


----------



## smelvis

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Thanks Tony......put on a hat arty: and join the party*.:wave:


Happy Birthday Bro, smoke good!!


----------



## harley33

Happy Birthday Dave- The Dip 2 is another one that flies under the radar!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Thanks for the wishes guys....plenty of hatsarty: to go around.....stop by and put one on. :martini:Have a few of these planned for this evening...
The Up 2 got pushed into the evening hours but a replacement showed up and you guessed it...............Party short and myself had a lovely afternoon. My good neighbor friend stopped by with some fresh baked brownies and we jammed!

*


----------



## Son Of Thor

VR Famoso The last one from the 3 pack I ordered last year. Its definitely going to be time to crack into the box of them now. I had forgotten how good these are.


----------



## HydroRaven

Happy birthday Dave! Enjoy all of your smokes !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I had a Trinidad Reyes on the way into work Damn my truck smells like a cigar Bar! lol!

I am lighting and 08 CORO as we speak!:high5:


----------



## Rock31

Monte #2


----------



## TrippMc4

Mag 46. Down to my last 2. Looks like it's time to reorder!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos No. 2 EL 04. Who would have figured this would be my go-to smoke?


----------



## asmartbull

RA Aisa release, thanks Smelvis 

I love the size...I wish all the major marcas made
this vitola..That said, this guy is going to need some serious time.
I would not have guessed that it was a RA. The spice resembled
a party......So if you are expecting a RA on steroids, this aint for you.
For my taste buds, I prefer the RASS with a few yrs on it....Thank
God, 'cause they are cheaper.....


----------



## harley33

A 08 VR Famoso. First one in awhile. Paired with a Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout. The beer was too much for the stick, but the stick was fantastic on the retro. These are terrific.


----------



## eyesack

asmartbull said:


> RA Aisa release, thanks Smelvis
> 
> I love the size...I wish all the major marcas made
> this vitola..That said, this guy is going to need some serious time.
> I would not have guessed that it was a RA. The spice resembled
> a party......So if you are expecting a RA on steroids, this aint for you.
> For my taste buds, I prefer the RASS with a few yrs on it....Thank
> God, 'cause they are cheaper.....


Is that the Celestios Finos? I have one too from a MAW/PIF, but haven't touched it yet. I guess it'll stay tucked away for a while.


----------



## eyesack

bpegler said:


> RyJ Hermosos No. 2 EL 04. Who would have figured this would be my go-to smoke?


What? You have an EL as your GO-TO? Dang man lol! Dude... nuts lol!

So, I take it that the waters calmed down and it's safe to swim guys?


----------



## asmartbull

This lovely sunny morning...
San Cristobal, El Principe, 08 
IMHO, the best of the Marca
Paired with french press dark roast.....amazing

This afternoon, RyJ Hermosos LE 04......with Iced Coffee
I love anticipation...


----------



## lgomez

Miami Heat won last night was going to have my only behike 54 today but opted to save that for the finals and fired up a Ramon Allones Exclusivo BENELUX


----------



## harley33

Trini Robo Extra ROTT. Nice and smooth medium, then the kicker at about the 3/4 way. These will rest for awhile and see what comes of them.


----------



## TXsmoker

Boli Gold Medal from 08. Very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Siglo I this morning Montie #2 09 now!:dude:


----------



## harley33

Juan Lopez #2 08. Last third a little overpowering........................... :frusty:


----------



## Mr_mich

Partagas Corona Senior. Great stick. only have 1 left. Will have to pick up more.


----------



## Mr_mich

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Siglo I this morning Montie #2 09 now!:dude:


By the way, Tony, how many sticks do you average a day? I see you posting multiples on here all the time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mr_mich said:


> By the way, Tony, how many sticks do you average a day? I see you posting multiples on here all the time.


1-3 arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Mr_mich

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 1-3 arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


And always great sticks. You are a lucky man.

I wish i had the time and the $ to smoke that much twang :biggrin:

But since i can't i will be content with my 1-3 cigars a week. Somehow after joining this side, they all seem to be CC's lateley :clap2:


----------



## harley33

Upman Connie 1 from 08. Best stick of the day.


----------



## astripp

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 1-3 arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


He means 1-3 Partagas shorts per day, plus any others :beerchug:


----------



## aea6574

Bolo RC right now at bar & books on Hudson.


----------



## BDog

Par-tay Short '10! Excellent! Im with the crowd on these! Great smoke when time is tight and you want that Partagas experience. I am surprised that it has just as much taste and flavor as its older brother the Series D P4.


----------



## asmartbull

I know this is the CC thread......
That said Don did a review on the Viaje holiday blend, I remembered I had one, so I lit it up.....

Enjoyable cigar it was,,,,on the floor it did put...me.
Had to get so root-beer (sugar)
I forget the power of NC's.
Have not been this woozy in yrs......

Some of those sticks should come with a warning...


----------



## TXsmoker

asmartbull said:


> I know this is the CC thread......
> That said Don did a review on the Viaje holiday blend, I remembered I had one, so I lit it up.....
> 
> Enjoyable cigar it was,,,,on the floor it did put...me.
> Had to get so root-beer (sugar)
> I forget the power of NC's.
> Have not been this woozy in yrs......
> 
> Some of those sticks should come with a warning...


If the Viaje put you on the floor, Im guessing you have never smoked a Flying Pig or Dirty Rat? Or any LP blend for that matter?

On topic, just fired up a Party Habanero. Great little smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

TXsmoker said:


> If the Viaje put you on the floor, Im guessing you have never smoked a Flying Pig or Dirty Rat? Or any LP blend for that matter?
> 
> On topic, just fired up a Party Habanero. Great little smoke.


Ya know, I have had all of them, I prefer the 9 over the ........perhaps it's the lack of lunch .....or I am getting a little woosy in my old age


----------



## TXsmoker

asmartbull said:


> Ya know, I have had all of them, I prefer the 9 over the ........perhaps it's the lack of lunch .....or I am getting a little woosy in my old age


Ah, lack of lunch, that would make sence. A Piggy was one of the first to sneak up on me on an empty stomach, but I love them now. 3 Empty boxes to prove it. Not as good as Cuban's, but a nice change every once in a while.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I know this is the CC thread......
> That said Don did a review on the Viaje holiday blend, I remembered I had one, so I lit it up.....
> 
> Enjoyable cigar it was,,,,on the floor it did put...me.
> Had to get so root-beer (sugar)
> I forget the power of NC's.
> Have not been this woozy in yrs......
> 
> Some of those sticks should come with a warning...


Stay away from those N.C's Bull they are poison!uke:

I had a Party short this morning 
Just clipped a Party 898 V for tonight!
:martini:


----------



## BDog

When I first smoked some of the Viaje line it gave me a nicotine rush and some lightheadedness , but the more I continued to smoke them the more my tolerance for heavy bursts of nicotine increased. Only to a point though as an Antano Dark Corojo still wastes me!


RASS 10' this morning/afternoon. No pic - camera was not handy.
Super stick as always!


----------



## asmartbull

Trin Coloniales....
Not as good as the reyes, but a size I enjoy
without breaking the bank


----------



## eyesack

Finally smoking something worth writing home about haha. I've been trying to smoke a lot more NC's lately because they take up more real estate in my cooler and I'm getting low on CC stock. That'll change soon, though.

Party Mille Fleur, I don't remember what year (recent), but it's yummy. Smoking 898v's ruined me, though. No other Partagas cigar will ever stack up lol!


----------



## Rodeo

Johnny O Short earlier today, I think these are maybe 6 months old, and they are smoking really nicely. My prior experience with these was smoke them fresh or put them away for a year or more, but not so with this batch.

Followed up with an 07 Party Short i just finished. Got a 50 cab of these recently, and if they all smoke like this one I'm gonna be a happy guy!


----------



## bdw1984

Smoked a Padron 45th maduro tonight at a b&m watching my Heat make history ... the reason I am posting this in the habanos forum is that I would have rather smoked pretty much any cc in my collection and saved the $20+ I spent... Not even close to the refinement or balance, just strong. Reminds me why I smoke CC's. Goodnight guys, GO HEAT!


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> Smoked a Padron 45th maduro tonight at a b&m watching my Heat make history ... the reason I am posting this in the habanos forum is that I would have rather smoked pretty much any cc in my collection and saved the $20+ I spent... Not even close to the refinement or balance, just strong. Reminds me why I smoke CC's. Goodnight guys, GO HEAT!


Ben..again, great minds.....I too find myself at a B&M and reach for the Padron or LP #9.....and always think I could have 2 Coro's for the same $$$$.
I gauge everything of that cigar...at 10.00 it is the best value IMHO


----------



## Mayne Street

I had a Bolivar RC tubo. I think it's the best cigar I've had to date. Granted, I've only been smoking for 2 years, but I thought it was better than the Siglo IV I had the next night.


----------



## lgomez

well looks like the miami heat are the eastern conference champions

heres a video of what im having today, relevent to this thread https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150622974420615&comments


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> Ben..again, great minds.....I too find myself at a B&M and reach for the Padron or LP #9.....and always think I could have 2 Coro's for the same $$$$.
> I gauge everything of that cigar...at 10.00 it is the best value IMHO


That's funny... I use 898's and Shorts as my measuring stick. Last night I kept thinking, a Party short and $20 back in my pocket would have been infinitely better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I this morning coffee black nice ride to work!
To hot to fast got some cold cuts for dinner!
Couple of becks dark and a montie #2 09 right now!:tea:


----------



## TXsmoker

H.Upmann Mag 46


----------



## Habano

Smoked a H Upmann Mag 50 on the front nine and then smoked a Cohiba Siglo VI on the back nine.


----------



## Schumi5

Tony, what kind of age do you find works best for your Siglo I's? I recently purchased a couple of 5 packs. Tried one pretty much off the truck and was a bit underwhelemed. Figure they need to sleep for a couple of years. Thoughts?


----------



## sengjc

It's the start of the weekend and I am just about 10 minutes into my first stick for this weekend.

Ramon Allones Gigantes.

Can't remember the exact year but I recall it being from the 02/03. Starts of medium bodied but very flavourful: mild toast, creamy-nutty, rich earth, oak, coffee bean with ample amounts of complexity. Spice with every draw.

The smoke will increases in body and intensity, as well as introduce some nutmeg nuances and caramel sweetness. Tea like notes come later on with mellow leather. Long earthy and nutty aftertaste.

Reputed to be the strongest of the CC DCs. If by "strongest" this means "full flavoured", I surely agree. This is a richly opulent, smooth and decadent stick.


----------



## bdw1984

00 SLR A, 08 Party Short, 08 PSP 2


----------



## Chris R

Siglo IV


----------



## asmartbull

Schumi5 said:


> Tony, what kind of age do you find works best for your Siglo I's? I recently purchased a couple of 5 packs. Tried one pretty much off the truck and was a bit underwhelemed. Figure they need to sleep for a couple of years. Thoughts?


It is safe to say they everything needs at least 2 yrs.
Anything less than that can be underwhelming.
That said, there are exceptions to the rule, as we know there are some ok sticks ROTT. The Siglo I is just not one of them.


----------



## Son Of Thor

SLR Regios, it was much better than the first one last summer. Now I'm glad I picked up the 50 cab of them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Schumi5 said:


> Tony, what kind of age do you find works best for your Siglo I's? I recently purchased a couple of 5 packs. Tried one pretty much off the truck and was a bit underwhelemed. Figure they need to sleep for a couple of years. Thoughts?


3-5 years works well for Cohiba's in general!
There are always exceptions had a 2010 CORO gifted to me by Dave HYDRORAVEN i must say it was not yet ready. But still a sublime smoke!:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit an 05 Cohiba Lancero i gotta say its like no Cohiba i have ever tasted.
The flavor is sharp meaty and Twangy. My daughter even commented saying 
"Dad what are you smoking the smoke smells sharp"

:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## HydroRaven

'10 CoRo. Started full of promise, but then the age factor crept in. They will be good in a few years :thumb:


----------



## Mr_mich

Half way through a party short and sipping on a glass of glenlevit nadura. Great way to relax after working my a$$ off all day on the house.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Enjoying a nice calm evening with a Trini Rob T and some Havana Club 7


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced Coffee!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Serie D #4 around 3'oclock!
Just finished grilling some skirt steaks i am stuffed!
Johnny-o Behique 52 couple of becks darks chasing it with some Pappy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes coffee black watching the rain come down listening to the thunder.
Supposed to clear out by noon and be a great day.


----------



## TXsmoker

H. Upmann Mag 46 and black coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1999 Partagas short Iced coffee while slow smoking ribs!
Thanks Dave HYDRORAVEN!
I posted a review!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party PCE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn i am stuffed we all ate observed a moment of silence at 3. 
Lighting an 08 Coro as i type Peace!:tea:


----------



## bdw1984

Saturday was a BHK 52, Party P1 , 07 PL Robustos De Larranga. Sunday was an 07 SCDLH El Principe, 06 Monte Especiales, 08 Party Short, 05 RA Eminencia. Today is going to be a 98 898 uv. Been a good weekend


----------



## szyzk

Sancho Panza Non-Plus, one of my favorites!


----------



## harley33

bdw1984 said:


> Been a good weekend


You think? WOW!


----------



## bboz

cohiba siglo III tubo with a mojito in the afternoon sun...a great way to relax


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another burger then an espresso and a canoli.
Jimbo breaks out the Cohiba 52 Be-Hikes!
Damn life is good!
Hope everyone had a safe happy healthy holiday!:tea:


----------



## Chris R

H.upmann connie #1 good but not as enjoyable as some of the other ones I smoked...


----------



## asmartbull

2010 Monte GE EL,,,,,,have to put these away fora few yrs....


----------



## harley33

BHK 54......


----------



## KcJason1

Quintero.. Not a great smoke.. But ok at best.. Seems a bit over humidified though..


----------



## x man

Sig vi 08
Trini Col. 04
:israel:


----------



## Tritones

Partagas Salomon! Thanks, Dave!


----------



## BDog

Party Short 10' . These have become a go to smoke rather quickly! I am really beginning to enjoy the vitola and will be venturing out into similar ring gauge sized CC's. i.e Vegas Robaina Famosos , Trini Reyes...


----------



## asmartbull

BCE, 03.....I am officially spoiled.....Short of the Simones, the BCE is my favorite Boli....by far...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning long day! Don't think i'll be smoking tonight!


----------



## Chris R

About halfway through a PLPC great little cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

RyJ, Hermosos, EL, 04


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> RyJ, Hermosos, EL, 04


Great minds...

Ditto.


----------



## asmartbull

I don't know what I am going to do when they're gone......
NEVER thought I would enjoy RyJ EL as a go-to


----------



## eyesack

KcJason1 said:


> Quintero.. Not a great smoke.. But ok at best.. Seems a bit over humidified though..


How old is it? And didn't these just come off the truck? lol 

Smokin' a Johnny-O Short... So far, a bit blander than I remember. :\ Hopefully it'll improve or else these go away for a few more months lol.

And now to watch some anime...


----------



## aea6574

HDM Epi #1 outside the Doubletree in Roswell, GA.


----------



## eyesack

eyesack said:


> Smokin' a Johnny-O Short... So far, a bit blander than I remember. :\ Hopefully it'll improve or else these go away for a few more months lol.


I think these need a few more months. Tasted like a sour cranberry or something, is that the "sick" period taste?:ask:


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal El Principe, 08.............FABULOUS short smoke


----------



## harley33

09 898. My favorite "new to me" stick.


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Connie #1 '08. Fantastic!


----------



## JGD

'99 Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Depute - one of the cigars that I was able to rescue from mold. A very tasty little treat!


----------



## bdw1984

A '10 slr regios that showed it's youth. These babies are going down to the bottom for a while.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR A, 08
Man my taste may be changing, or this cigar is.
I am really enjoying the 08 SLR's
I may pull the trigger on a cab of 06's.....


----------



## astripp

Boli RC. Full of citrus twang. Pulled out a cob to nub it.


----------



## bc8436

PLPC from '08 this afternoon with a cup of coffee. 

It was like riding a chocolate cloud into the skies.


----------



## EricF

a VR Familiar gifted to me by another BOTL


----------



## harley33

R&J 07 EL...


----------



## TrippMc4

Trini Reyes. Wish I had gone with something that lasted longer. Such a great night to sit outside! May have to go out with another...


----------



## harley33

08 CoRo. Quick burner, the pilot might have errored on this one. Have to wait on the black box for confirmation.


----------



## amateurke

An 13 year old RyJ Churchill. Not a big fan of the brand but I have to say; this was more than a fairly well cigar!!! :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My friend Jimmy is over 3 fingers of Pappy Frank is on the way. He scored a box of Be-Hike 56's we are going to initiate the box. Should be a blast missed you guys i have been busy.:grouphug:


----------



## TXsmoker

H. Upmann Mag 46


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1/3 of the way into this 56 Be-Hike let me just say this is a great cigar!. First 56 i have had maybe its the pappy. But i think the cigar is :smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## ShawnBC

Had a Cohiba Exquisitos yesterday! Not a very popular stick around here I guess! I think it's decent but not extraordinary. Granted, it was not made to be an exceptional cigar like their Behike lines!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Punch RS 11, I saw Bull asking about them so I figured I'd try one again. My first from the box wasn't real impressive.


----------



## socalocmatt

RyJ no. 2


----------



## Big Rick

Up early this morning and am having my first RASCC ever with my coffee. Not too sure it can touch the Short or Reyes as my morning smoke but I am glad I grabbed some.


----------



## asmartbull

Son Of Thor said:


> Punch RS 11, I saw Bull asking about them so I figured I'd try one again. My first from the box wasn't real impressive.


 Corey
What yr was it ???


----------



## Son Of Thor

asmartbull said:


> Corey
> What yr was it ???


FEB 08 It was a fantastic smoke last night. My first one must have just been a dud.


----------



## aea6574

BBF last night, great smoke with a Pappy 15.

tony


----------



## Son Of Thor

JL no 1 and some Zacapa 23


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finished an Oct. 2010 Partagas Lusitania for happy hour with JD on the rocks. Was good, but needs another year. I'll let the other nine sleep for a while.


----------



## TrippMc4

Party 898 and SCdlH Oficios


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 3 fingers of knob creek!:dude::beerchug::whoo:


----------



## HydroRaven

PSP2 yesterday night, outside. If it wasn't for the mosquitoes, it would've been a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## asmartbull

VR Unicos, 08...Heavenly
Review to follow.....


----------



## Captnstabn

Smoked my first RyJ short Churchill. I thought it was pretty good. Not as great as the CoRo that I had the other day, but still good.


----------



## Scott W.

98 Quintero. nothing special.


----------



## bpegler

A fresh Cohiba Siglo VI custom rolled for a BOTL that came off the table in Cuba maybe two weeks ago. Really raw. Darkest ash I've seen in a bit. Lots of bite.

These really need about 5 years to mature, but the raw power is intoxicating.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny O short behique


----------



## sengjc

Vegas Robaina Petit Robaina RE Canada 2009.

This stick has been resting for two years. Rich toasty tasting with nuancey subtle flavours. Some tea like notes as the stick progresses. My take is the spice is overwhelmingly intense and not very balanced as a result. Could do with less spice and stronger flavours.

Retrohaling does yield some rich earthiness and that Cuban twang with some oaky aftertaste with a herbal edge bringing some semblance of balance but the spice overpowers soon thereafter.

Well constructed, good burn and draw but overall, just a mediocre effort in my opinion. Then again, this Cuban brand does not usually appeal to me.


----------



## smelvis

Working on an 06 Party D #4 very tasty wish they were easier to come by!


----------



## asmartbull

sengjc said:


> Vegas Robaina Petit Robaina RE Canada 2009.
> 
> This stick has been resting for two years. Rich toasty tasting with nuancey subtle flavours. Some tea like notes as the stick progresses. My take is the spice is overwhelmingly intense and not very balanced as a result. Could do with less spice and stronger flavours.
> 
> Retrohaling does yield some rich earthiness and that Cuban twang with some oaky aftertaste with a herbal edge bringing some semblance of balance but the spice overpowers soon thereafter.
> 
> Well constructed, good burn and draw but overall, just a mediocre effort in my opinion. Then again, this Cuban brand does not usually appeal to me.


 Seng
That cigar has nothing in common with regular production.If you give up on the line, you only leave more for the rest of us.....on second thought,,,never mind:first:


----------



## sengjc

asmartbull said:


> Seng
> That cigar has nothing in common with regular production.If you give up on the line, you only leave more for the rest of us.....on second thought,,,never mind:first:


Who said anything about giving up? 

I still like the Dons on occasion and I still believe the Unicos have lots of aging potential.

Like you said, I am sure it is just a hiccup in their portfolio (or maybe it is just the stick I sampled) as it is uncharacteristically imbalanced.


----------



## harley33

J-O corona with a little over a year on it. Very enjoyable.


----------



## socalocmatt

Monte #4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robiana Unicos 09 after a pasta dinner chasing it with an 03 Chianti from Italy!


----------



## bpegler

Handsome Jimmy Pepper Salomones. Beautiful cigar. Perfect construction. Medium full. 
93 degrees out by the pool, I'm in and out but the cigar keeps burning well.
Re-reading Foote's Civil War narrative, I'm in the middle of volume 2.
Life is tough, but I suffer silently.


----------



## Son Of Thor

RASS, why I haven't ordered a box of these yet is beyond me. Better add them to the endless list.


----------



## asmartbull

P2, 08, Enjoyable, but.....Not even close to ready.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> P2, 08, Enjoyable, but.....Not even close to ready.....


Think 2013 BullMan!
Some come around in 3 years but 5 years is the target range!


----------



## harley33

Mag 46 from 07.... YUK! Not sure if the veins where the issue or whatever was on my palate, but only did 1/2 of it. Usually a favorite, not sure what happened.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Think 2013 BullMan!
> Some come around in 3 years but 5 years is the target range!


Luckily the 898's are more enjoyable younger ....


----------



## harley33

BBF from 08. I am leaving the dark side and moving over to the light side for my after dinner stick. Flavors were great, but draw was weak... Start over tomorrow....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am lighting a Partagas SerieP #2 from 07 these are ready!
Bullmans post caused me to re evaluate my stash! All is well !!!!!!!!!!!!!
:martini::martini::martini::martini::martini:


----------



## smelvis

Siglo III with a year + and Edmundo LE a Party Presidents and then nons


----------



## ptpablo

Wrapped up my 2 week vacation with dinner at a local Cuban restaurant for my brother in-law's birthday and what better way to cap the night then with a BBF on the deck with a fire!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ptpablo said:


> Wrapped up my 2 week vacation with dinner at a local Cuban restaurant for my brother in-law's birthday and what better way to cap the night then with a BBF on the deck with a fire!!!!! PRICELESS!!!!


Your a class act JIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippMc4

Cohiba Siglo IV on the golf course today. Great cigar and played well too!


----------



## TXsmoker

Cohiba Robusto


----------



## astripp

Epicure #2 and it was delightful.


----------



## Frinkiac7

ERDM CS


----------



## sengjc

Punch Punch Punch.

Spicy and woody with a slight chilliness, almost herbaceous note. Retrohaling yields some sweetness, almost oaky vanillin. The wood and spice is strong but not overpowering, quite full bodied flavours with lingering earthiness. Developes coffee and toastiness. Not much complexity, just raw strength and primary flavours straight up, smooth delivery with just a touch creamy note. Has a nice cedary aftertaste that is tinged with a herbal note.

Even burning, good draw and nice ash formation. Certainly no where near as refined as the Churchill and Double Corona nor elegant as the Super/Royal Selections in my opinion. Definitely a young stick as evident from the tannic nature of the smoke past the halfway mark.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR Regios, 08, thanks Steve
I am amazed at how much I enjoy the SLR's with an iced coffee
on a hot Summer day......Again, thanks Stave and Jeff....It may be time for a cab. I do tend to like the size of the A (Corona Gorda)....


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto d Punch RE. Wonderful, light to medium, complex.


----------



## tdkimer

Oct09 Trinidad Coloniales on the way into work this AM. First stogie after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. So nice to get back on the train...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Siglo I to work. Reyes on the way home. Partagas 898 right now!


----------



## Scott W.

tdkimer said:


> Oct09 Trinidad Coloniales on the way into work this AM. First stogie after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. So nice to get back on the train...


I've been looking to get a box of the Trini Coloniales, what were your thoughts about the cigar?

For me it was a '00 Punch RS11 today while working in the yard.


----------



## asmartbull

Famosos 08......my how they are coming along....


----------



## Chris R

Montie #4 only few left time to reorder soon...


----------



## harley33

06 Espy with jet lag..... came home at lunch and kept 1 out and the rest went into the freezer... had to do it after the awesome 05 I had (thanks bull). The rest will sit, hopefully for awhile.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> 06 Espy with jet lag..... came home at lunch and kept 1 out and the rest went into the freezer... had to do it after the awesome 05 I had (thanks bull). The rest will sit, hopefully for awhile.


 I have yet to try the 06,,,,wanted to give it a few weeks to rest up
and settle down...These really like low 60's


----------



## harley33

Thanks for the info Alan. I was more like a kid on Christmas... The first half was good although not as smooth as your gift, but then the neighbors came over with their 2 year old and I put it down. It went out and when I applied the torch, it wasn't the same. You'll have to let me know what you think as I'll probably not touch them again for awhile. I'll order more based on the feedback. The retro "is to die for".


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Fresh as a new born's behind feb 11 plpc. Just got my second cab in from the order and one on top had a small split in the foot so there's no way it could go in the freezer like that ......had to be burnt.*:eyebrows:


----------



## TrippMc4

Perfecto Dave said:


> *Fresh as a new born's behind feb 11 plpc. Just got my second cab in from the order and one on top had a small split in the foot so there's no way it could go in the freezer like that ......had to be burnt.*:eyebrows:


How are the 11's smoking? I have a cab of PLPC's on the way and I am assuming they are going to be 11's.


----------



## Pipedreamz

My first Punch Punch gifted from a local BOTL. OH... MY... GOD.. This this is great!!!!! I was about to order something for my other hobby.. Not anymore, a box of these trumps all right now.


----------



## Son Of Thor

TrippMc4 said:


> How are the 11's smoking? I have a cab of PLPC's on the way and I am assuming they are going to be 11's.


Curious as well, and decided to have one from my 07 cab. Its about half gone an I figure I should probably get some ordered up for when these are gone.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> How are the 11's smoking? I have a cab of PLPC's on the way and I am assuming they are going to be 11's.





> Curious as well, and decided to have one from my 07 cab. Its about half gone an I figure I should probably get some ordered up for when these are gone.


*I gotta say it really wasn't too bad at all. The only thing I had to compare it too were some 08's that I had a little while back and they were pretty much a match in the flavor dept from what I can remember. These weren't too wet at all and the burn was dead straight down to the last 1/4 when it started a little canoeing campaign. Started to get a bit harsh at the end also but not unbearable. Could have been I was taking it down to warm fingers also.  No doubt what some time will do but I'm certainly happy I picked up two of them.*


----------



## Tredegar

09 Siglo II I was told this is about the time that they start coming in to their own and they weren't kidding. What a great smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo VI....with a cpl yrs on it,,,,,It was very enjoyable, but
these puppies are YRS away from reaching their potential.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos EL 2004 A very fine celebratory cigar!
Was going to revue it but i am enjoying it so much i am lost in the moment!
3 fingers of some very old Pappy Life is good!
Thank You BullMan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar RC, one of my favorites


----------



## TrippMc4

'09 Monti No.2


----------



## Son Of Thor

03 Bolivar Corona Extra


----------



## eyesack

I think I just had a 'gargasm lol. Smoking an HdM EE right now, and WOW! Soo creamy, smooth, and twangy and it's a nice long smoke! I haven't had something this good in a while since I've been trying to smoke through my NC's. These easily earn a spot on my list of must-stock smokes along with Party 898's and Monte Especial/esp no. 2's. I'm slowly but surely sliding down the slope guys! Help me before it's too late! LOL!


----------



## canuck2099

Went to a fellow BOTLs place today after work and enjoyed a fantastic Monte Edmundo with a couple of Cuba Libre's. Perfect way to end the day. I also scored a Partagas 898, 4 Partagas Series P no2 and three more Edmundo's. It pays to have friends who have friends who just travelled to Cuba ! There was also supposed to be a full box of Punch Punch's but unfortunately our mule didn't come through with those ( will have to wait till I go to Cuba in December !)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Stay cool gents its gonna be a scorcher in the north east today!


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black!
> Stay cool gents its gonna be a scorcher in the north east today!


We had those days here Monday and Tuesday Tony, 99 on Monday and 93 yesterday. We were doing a reroof those days too. :der:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> We had those days here Monday and Tuesday Tony, 99 on Monday and 93 yesterday. We were doing a reroof those days too. :der:


Wow i feel for you my brother! I am off for the rest of the week got lucky i guess!


----------



## astripp

The ac was left on when going to work for that reason.


----------



## primetime76

An awful Party...not sure which is was but it was plugged. Produced little to no smoke. Was nothing like the Party short that I smoked a short time ago...this one was longer and a small (maybe 46) ring and I couldn't get it going...even after poking through it to open it up a bit.


----------



## Tredegar

RyJ Mille Fleurs paired with some Calvados. What a great combo.


----------



## dav0

Yesterday morn, but wanted to post anyway. My all time favorite early day CC:










It must have been _specially selected _for me! :smile:

BTW, paired with 6oz Americano 4 oz Expresso and a smidge of 1/2&1/2


----------



## bboz

Late last night I had a psp2. Young but not bitter nor green. Def going to be even better in a few months. Had less than a year of age on them


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Having a siglo I with a Becks too hot out for a long cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cooling down a bit! 
Partagas serie D especial iced coffee Lemon Merange pie!:wink:


----------



## TXsmoker

H. Upmann Mag 46


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up since 5 am SigloI and a Reyes back to back with iced coffe gonna be way too hot to smoke later gonna hit 100 today!
Stay cool my friends!


----------



## asmartbull

ERDM CS,,,,,,getting one in before it hits 90 degrees


----------



## HydroRaven

Party Short in the backyard, watching the rain fall. Quite relaxing!


----------



## dav0

In this heat I can't bear to smoke anything decent - looked at my CCs for 5 minutes before heading to work though! :heh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar immensas 07 after i long ride in the vette. Smoked it while washing the car in the driveway its the only way i could stand the heat. The digital thermometer says 100 degrees Fahrenheit. In the house now cold becks in hand A/C blasting i ain't going out for nothing!
:car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## Tritones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar immensas 07 after i long ride in the vette. Smoked it while washing the car in the driveway its the only way i could stand the heat. The digital thermometer says 100 degrees Fahrenheit. In the house now cold becks in hand A/C blasting i ain't going out for nothing!
> :car::car::car::car::car:


Tony smoked a Habano??????? :rofl: ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice to see you in this neck of the woods Mike!:smoke2:

Vegas Robiana Maestros 07 after some Zuppa de clams lots of wine with friends!
This unlike the others i smoked was very enjoyable cream in layers just a hint of Cocoa and twang!


----------



## Chris R

Hoyo Palms extra now, great value for the money.


----------



## harley33

08 Dip #2. Hmmm kind of one dimensional for some reason....


----------



## BDog

ErDM CS - Very pleasing! :tu


----------



## amateurke

Juan Lopez Selection #1. Perfect cigar to start the day...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Siglo I coffee black so glad it cooled down!


----------



## Chris R

Party short now.


----------



## harley33

07 EL R&J.... Good stuff!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Simones Canadian RE Thanks BullMan!
Review up!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-bolivar-simones-canadian-re.html#post3268086


----------



## asmartbull

RyJ Hermosos EL 04,,,Need to slow down,,,,,at this rate they will be gone before August...


----------



## harley33

CFM DL Torp. WOW these are getting stronger I think....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Iced coffee lemon merange pie Monti #2 09!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Lucky Charms magically delicious!


----------



## sengjc

Came back from Saturday night drinks and had a Partagas Lusitania. It was Partagas night tonight, for some odd reason, everyone else whipped out something Partagas be it a Presidente, P2 or 898.

Strange...Must be the winter chill.


----------



## Son Of Thor

VR Unicos, Thanks Bull! I see some more of these in my future...:heh:


----------



## protekk

Halfway through a RASCC 09


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rain stopped a Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll 3 fingers of Pappy!:high5:


----------



## harley33

09 Trini Rob Extra. Now that the humidity is down, these are nice.


----------



## Chris R

H.Upmann #2, Review posted 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/292541-h-upmann-2-2010-review.html#post3269649


----------



## harley33

Connie 1 with Harley


----------



## socapots

had a monte #4 this morning. good smoke..
But i had to suck like i was earning a dollar. lol..
didnt have a good enough draw tool to attempt a poke either.
gotta find one somewhere.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Cohiba Sig II


----------



## PJD

Treated myself to a 2001 BBF, _in memoriam_ of someone very special. Hoping the next one will be under far better circumstances. Lenny'd have been proud!

I'm beginning to understand the hype of aging (though I doubt I could ever afford to buy sticks that old regularly, and I'll never have that much patience )


----------



## szyzk

'08 Super Partagas - review to follow...


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos Edicion Regional Asia-Pacifico 2009.

This RE from past experience is one prone to construction issues: splitting wrapper and often tightly rolled. This one I am having is tightly rolled but a quick fix with the draw poker and all is well.

Discounting the construction issues, the couple of years has really changed this stick into an exquisitely rich and rounded smoke with real depth of flavour. Lots of cocoa, dark chocolate, rich roasted coffee and caramel notes, creamy and mildly sweetish. Retrohaling yields strong nutmeg and kitchen spice. Honeyed aroma on the nose aftertaste of earth and lingering floral-cedar. Complex and smooth flavour delivery, spice balanced. And I am still in the first third.

Still burning evenly but I expect the burn line to go all wavy as the stick progresses. Also will develop tea-like flavours.

This has always been an underrated RE in the past, a dark horse. Evidently it is now starting to come round and show its potential.


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Petit Unicos Edicion Regional Canada 2009.

Continuing on with the Regionals of Ramon Allones. First time with this vitola. This is a different stick altogether compared with the Celestiales Finos. Milder and more subtle but similar flavour profile. Lacks the flavour depth and intensity but makes up in the richness of the nuances and refinement. This stick is slightly sweeter, less spicy and built for retrohaling.

If I am to draw some parallels to the existing standard production vitolas, this is more Specially Selected whereas the Celestiales Finos I had earlier is more Gigantes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I and a Trinidad Reyes after Breakfast!


----------



## Tredegar

06 Cuaba Tradicionales.


----------



## socapots

party short.
yummy smoke for sure.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny O shagfoot short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohibaa Lancero 05 some Red Wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> Johnny O shagfoot short


The opening of this was really spicy which I don't usually care for in a cigar. It quickly lost that though and has been all vanilla, nuts and a creamy taste since then. Probably the best Johnny O I've had so far. These have been resting in the humi for about 9-10 months I'd say.


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohibaa Lancero


How was it? I've always wanted to try the Lancero!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> How was it? I've always wanted to try the Lancero!


All i can say is that if there is a heaven for cigar smokers this is it! Spicy tenacious sumptuous extraordinary cigar. But as Bob Peglar states it must be sipped to fully appreciate!:smoke:


----------



## harley33

Party EL 10. A little bit of a side winder burn, but it was OK. That was the rest of the open box I had. The rest will sleep until next year and I'll try 'em again. One left of the Monte EL 10 box. The other boxes will sleep for a while too. Can't wait to see what comes out later this Summer.


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All i can say is that if there is a heaven for cigar smokers this is it! Spicy tenacious sumptuous extraordinary cigar. But as Bob Peglar states it must be sipped to fully appreciate!:smoke:


Sounds great! I'll have to track one down eventually - that and the CoRo are the two Cohibas that have caught my eye.

Currently smoking a Partagas 8-9-8, will review when finished...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just out of the shower!
Smoking a Johnny -o Behike 52 gotta run gents girlfriend on the way!
Peace to you all!:drinking::smoke::hug:


----------



## TrippMc4

Just finished my first Cohiba Esplendidos. Wow! I've been itching to try this ever since it was given to me in a MAW a few months ago. It was everything I was hoping for. Looking back, I should have taken some pics and done a review, but I was too distracted smoking this special cigar!


----------



## socapots

got the joy of having couple more smokes today
Another party short.
and a hoyo epicure 1. that was one hell of a smoke. time to buy a box of those. lol.


----------



## szyzk

socapots said:


> and a hoyo epicure 1. that was one hell of a smoke. time to buy a box of those. lol.


I love the Epi 2s. Bought a 15 pack a few months ago that came in from 2007.


----------



## sengjc

San Cristobal de La Habana La Punta, batch year 2001.

Nice mild medium bodied stick, mellow and fragrant. Creamy and mildly sweet. Complex with earthy, woodsy, toasty and leathery notes vying for attention over a backdrop of coffee and caramel. Strong nutmeg nuance. Aftertaste is mainly coffeeish then a lingering floral honey.

The years have been kind to this stick and aged it gracefully.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up PLPC on this beautiful June day,


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Finos 06...The darkest wrapper I have seen on a Boli.
Just an awesome cigar...need to get more...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll torp!
Arrogant bastard ale.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monte Grand Edmundo


----------



## Tredegar

08 Juan Lopez PC. What a great smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short at 5 am, Siglo I at 6am ,Just lighting a Reyes its 7am.
Iced coffee :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 last one with a becks Dark!:smoke2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Partay shortski and a JO B52 so far and it's only 4.30 *


----------



## Chris R

Party PCE.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Sure do hope the sun stays out today.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Last night I smoked a SCdLH Oficios ... review posted in the review section.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just read it nice Charlie thanks!!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


----------



## asmartbull

Party Prez.....I love the shape, the taste........everything about it.....
Going lonnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## Chris R

RASCC, these have gotten better with some down time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Today was an RYJ Day a Wide Churchills by the bay in Brooklyn after a seafood lunch with a good friend. A Duke right now while smoking some ribs at home!:bounce:


----------



## harley33

Party 898 '09. I need to stop buying this LE stuff and get back to bread and butter. These can't be beat..... I wonder what they would be if I let them sit for awhile....


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Party 898 '09. I need to stop buying this LE stuff and get back to bread and butter. These can't be beat..... I wonder what they would be if I let them sit for awhile....


I'm with you.....
and good luck finding 898's with a few yrs on them


----------



## szyzk

Party Pres thanks to Al. Great cigar!


----------



## Habanolover

'98 H. Upmann Singulares.

Was my last one and I am very sad to see it go.


----------



## socapots

went all out last night.. barking at the moon, smoked a couple party shorts, a couple RyJ corinitas, and a Cristobal el prince... i think. lol..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black a nice bagel that i picked up in Brooklyn yesterday! Gonna hit the road i am burning day light two beautiful days in a row! Have a nice day gents!!!!!!!!!:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie P#2 07 Dog Fish Head 90 minute IPA!


----------



## ptpablo

Cohiba siglo III, first one and i'm adding it to the list!!:thumb:


----------



## TrippMc4

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No.2


----------



## Chris R

Party Short right now after work:banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I Iced Coffee on the sweet side. Gonna light a Reyes as well as the rain is coming down not much else to do.:wave:


----------



## sengjc

Romeo y Julieta Cazadores from the time of "NIVELACUSO".

One and only stick from the local LCdH when they had a clearance a couple of years back, unbanded, in a foil bag packed in a high box. The box stamp had a few V's on it.

Not as strong and toasty as more recent offerings but definitely more mellow, rich, sweet and creamy, a touch herbaceous and honeyed. Very perfumed aroma on the nose. Long aftertaste of nutmeg and floral-cedar.

Burns real evenly but draw is a little tight for my liking. Smooth and very nuancey-complex. Definitely balanced.

Almost reminds of an aged Por Larranaga Petit Corona at the start, but now building up to show more Romeo y Julieta character with some leather, slight earth and cocoa. Past the halfway mark and spice is now beginning to make its presence felt.

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## HydroRaven

Siglo II. Started with a big punch and smoothed out. The last third was the best third for me.


----------



## astripp

Cuaba Salamon. It is an inch in and tasty.


----------



## asmartbull

Sir Winny....One of the finest ciars in the world.....with such regular production
cigars, I say screw El's, RE's and any other E there may be......


----------



## Chris R

Hoyo palms extra right now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and 3 fingers of Knob Creek the weekend is here!


----------



## TrippMc4

TonyBrooklyn said:


> CORO and 3 fingers of Knob Creek the weekend is here!


So jealous! My plan is very similar. I was planning on a Siglo IV and some Oban to start the weekend! A couple hours to go though...


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*JL #2 '08.....Worthy of a box buy.* :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TrippMc4 said:


> So jealous! My plan is very similar. I was planning on a Siglo IV and some Oban to start the weekend! A couple hours to go though...


Don't sweat it bro you will get your chance enjoy life!

Partagas serie D especial still on the knob creek doing very well!


----------



## sengjc

asmartbull said:


> Sir Winny....One of the finest ciars in the world.....with such regular production
> cigars, I say screw El's, RE's and any other E there may be......


No, no...
:nono:


----------



## Yamaha53

Smoked my last PD4 today in celebration of my day off work and a long weekend.


----------



## harley33

R&J EL 07. Happy Father's Day weekend all!


----------



## bdw1984

'10 Sir Winny... amazing. Best cigar in the world? Just might be...


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> Sir Winny....One of the finest ciars in the world.....with such regular production
> cigars, I say screw El's, RE's and any other E there may be......


Funny, just saw this... get out of my brain bull man!


----------



## 1029henry

Trinidad Reyes....dee-licious!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black toast and jam!


----------



## asmartbull

SLR A, Iced Coffee,,,,,Awesome late AM Smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom roll Corona Gorda.
Damn powerful little sucker smoked it while talking to BullMan and touching up the bumper on my Lincoln.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 09 sweet chocolate boli spice fantastic.
After a dinner of fried Calamari hot marinara sauce on the side.
Some knob creek life is good!:martini:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny O piramide with dark EL type wrapper, just like my last Johnny O the 9-10 months of rest have sure made these so much better. Its mostly a black coffee flavor here starting out and putting out tons of smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Johnny=o's of late have been off the hook!


----------



## harley33

A 08 CoRo earlier and a Monte EL '10. CoRo was great, monte was a little flat. Tomorrow will be a good day! Espy in hand!


----------



## Son Of Thor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Johnny=o's of late have been off the hook!


Yeah this one was good until the last 1 1/2 then it got bitter on me. I'm looking forward to the dark wrapper sublimes that should be arriving next week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull

08 VR Unicos....Freeking great

tomorrow Espy....


----------



## constant tilt

My last BRC time to order a box of BBFs


----------



## sckfck




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pancake breakfast iced coffee!
Sitting out back with a partagas Culebra's from 07.
Happy Fathers Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:martini::couch2::usa:


----------



## bdw1984

07 El Principe... Good but not great... these could still do well with a few more years. Happy Father's Day to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The ribs pulled pork and brisket are almost coming off the BBQ/ Smoker!
Had a Partagas 898V while cooking and drinking with friends.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie P#1 from the jar! Jimmy bought these over i must say they are coming along very nicely. So damn stuffed so much food! I hope everyone is having a great Father's Day!:martini:


----------



## aea6574

Chimay Blue with a Siglo VI. Wife is making city chicken now and I may get another cigar this evening.

Happy Father's day to all.

Best regards, tony


----------



## sckfck

Siglo I thanks to Richard. 








I'm really becoming a fan of these smaller vitolas.


----------



## harley33

About a year old Johnny-O cazadore after the morning run with my 12 year old. A 2010 EL My Father (don't blaze me Tony!) and now a 06 Espy with a good dark rum and diet.

Happy Father's Day all!


----------



## asmartbull

BBF 07
BRC 07,

To windy for the Espy.......

Happy Fathers Day, Gents.....


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just fired up a PL Encantos. I've been looking forward to this one for awhile now.


----------



## socapots

Hoyo epi 1, and some shorts earlier.
and ending the day on the patio.. alone.. enjoying a monte#4.
lovin this right now.
Happy fathers day to all


----------



## Son Of Thor

I really enjoyed the Encantos, next up is a PSD4. Decided to check in on these and see how they are coming along. Box is from ABR 10, I haven't had one from this box since sometime mid winter.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*An early 10 SLR A.....they're starting to come home but tucked 'em back in.*


----------



## bdw1984

00 SLR A... Unfortunately, I only have a few left of the box I purchased last year. Being from 2000, there were a few in the box that were plugged, fortunately for me the one I smoked tonight was not. Delicious... tastes of tea, honey and cedar


----------



## sengjc

Punch Churchill from the 2008.

One of the few vitolas of Punch that I like very much, the others being the Super Selection No. 1 and the Double Corona. Possessing very distinct Punch sweet oaky vanillin, hickory woodsiness and cedar-floral notes not unlike a well aged Cameroon but more intense, thick and rich.

Add the occasional barnyardy earthiness and nutmeggy complexity. Minus the overt toasty notes usually associated with the Punch Punch vitola. Medium bodied but full flavoured. Best aged to really bring out the creamy-nuttiness and elegance this marque is capable of.

This is an excellently good stick from a lesser known brand. Very well constructed and even burning. Razor edged balanced. Still only a young stick that is only scratching the surface of what it can morph into - a truly complex and opulent stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I coffee black!


----------



## astripp

What about the egg whites?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tomorrow will be Whites i gave them a break today!

Dog fish Head 90 minute IPA BBF 09!


----------



## szyzk

HdM No 1 from 2007... What a glorious cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee whites and ham!


----------



## Rock31

Taking one from Tony's book with a Party Short!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Corona Gorda Iced coffee. While touching up my Lincoln bumper! Damn humidity paint takes forever to flash over!


----------



## TXsmoker

Im about to fire up a H. Upmann mag 46 and take the dog for a walk.


----------



## asmartbull

Punch 08 , UK RE,,,,,,review to follow


----------



## Chris R

PLPC now, great little cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08!eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I and trinidad reyes coffee black!
See you guys later as i am off to the action with my buddy Frank to pick a few cars up! Think I'll bring a couple of Monte #2 for the ride up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D especial Iced Coffee after a long day of riding through storms! Springfield Mass got hit really hard so we only made one trip!:car:


----------



## rob51461

Partagus 898 thanks to harley33:hat:


----------



## harley33

Rob, hope that you enjoyed it. I just enjoyed a young 09 BBF. Good but young....


----------



## TrippMc4

Cohiba Siglo IV. David's post about Cohibas made my mouth water. Great smoke!


----------



## smelvis

A short Monte and now just getting ready for a H Upman Mag46 tubo from a great bomb by Vicini, Thanks Bro


----------



## 68 Lotus

Me Very First CC!.:nod:......Romeo Y Julieta No.3 Tubo

Thanks Dog Rocket Dave! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## sckfck

Earlier a party salomon. Good but not impressed. Seemed one dimensional.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black , then some Special K and a trini Reyes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 09 i love these great smoke for short money!
Some Bookers bourbon looks like an early weekend!:bolt:


----------



## sckfck

Trinidad Reyes with coffee:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Vegas Robaina Famosos from 2007. Possibly one of the best cubans I have ever smoked. Soooooo smooth.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sweet chocolate goodness glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## aea6574

Romeo y Julieta Cedros De Luxe No. 2.

Did not wow me.

tony


----------



## asmartbull

Punch RS 11, 05
Very nice, I may have over powered it with rum
as a pairing...


----------



## TXsmoker

Boli Gold Medal while sitting on the porch with my dog.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny O dark sublime


----------



## BMack

San Cristóbal La Punta Pyramid... started off pretty bland but settled into a nice smoke.


----------



## Mr_mich

Party short, in a boat but not on the water


----------



## astripp

Party short. I think it raining out (and being a very humid day) negatively affected the cigar since it was way more bitter in the last half than the first. Still loved the gingerbread and pepper.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some pancakes and black coffee Cohiba Siglo I another rainy day Enjoy gents!


----------



## primetime76

Party Short on my way in this morning...another stick from our good buddy Shuckins!


----------



## amsgpwarrior

Heading to Acapulco today. Brought along some SCDH Mercaderes, Vegas Robaina Famosos, BBF's, and PSD4's. What should I smoke today?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D #4 Iced coffee!


----------



## Mr_mich

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas serie D #4 Iced coffee!


I had an iced coffee.........

but alas, no cigar :bawling:


----------



## x man

07 Edmundo hit the spot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished some shrimp scampi over bow tie pasta with baby peas! 
Lighting up a Partagas serie P#2 07 Black coffee with some sambuca!


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just finished some shrimp scampi over bow tie pasta with baby peas!
> Lighting up a Partagas serie P#2 07 Black coffee with some sambuca!


Awesome Mr. Tone


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

I just had a Monte 5, lovely little smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> Awesome Mr. Tone


Hey Art how the hell are ya bro long time no see!
Hope all is well!


----------



## smelvis

A Sir Winston fresh off the truck and yes it needed to sit damn my impatience LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> A Sir Winston fresh off the truck and yes it needed to sit damn my impatience LOL


Damn Dave you have been spending a lot of time here lately! Which is a good thing are you crossing over to the dark side full time!:tape2:


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Dave you have been spending a lot of time here lately! Which is a good thing are you crossing over to the dark side full time!:tape2:


No bro wishful thinking you need a partner I know LOL Just stocking up on stuff I was not buying much when the scare was on so catching up, also there's always that fear of being disabled and being money smart I wouldn't spend much if my income went away. and also just in case they open the flood gates I want to have stock to wait out the herds and there is so many I just don't have yet, isn't it a rule you have to have several boxes of everything? :dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> No bro wishful thinking you need a partner I know LOL Just stocking up on stuff I was not buying much when the scare was on so catching up, also there's always that fear of being disabled and being money smart I wouldn't spend much if my income went away. and also just in case they open the flood gates I want to have stock to wait out the herds and there is so many I just don't have yet, isn't it a rule you have to have several boxes of everything? :dunno:


Yes Dave i used to live by that rule when i first started. But it quickly grew to an obsession i had 5 150 Qt marine coolers up and running. For me it became more of a job than a hobby. As i got older i relished that like money you can't take it with you. And so i keep on hand at any given time about a years worth of cigars. Past that i really don't care! But that's me you enjoy as you see fit!


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes Dave i used to live by that rule when i first started. But it quickly grew to an obsession i had 5 150 Qt marine coolers up and running. For me it became more of a job than a hobby. As i got older i relished that like money you can't take it with you. And so i keep on hand at any given time about a years worth of cigars. Past that i really don't care! But that's me you enjoy as you see fit!


I am into aging so that kinda ruins me there and at any time my income could just stop with no notice so it's important to me to have my cigars if I end up herfing across America I need cigars lots and lots of cigars  :biggrin1:


----------



## ptpablo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just finished some shrimp scampi over bow tie pasta with baby peas!
> Lighting up a Partagas serie P#2 07 Black coffee with some sambuca!


Now thats living!!! myself, i just enjoyed a Monte 2 after a grilled chicken, wet mozz and roasted pepper sandwich ( little balsamic to)


----------



## Chris R

Party Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced coffee!


----------



## fivespdcat

San Cristobal, all I can say is WOW! Now I know why you guys are always hiding out over here! This is a absolute breakthrough for me, this stick is delicious, much better than the Monte No. 3 yesterday (don't throw any rocks at me, I just don't really like em :behindsofa. Now to start some research!:spy:


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI that was just incredible. Shared one with a buddy and it was plugged and he did not enjoy it. Oh well, mine was tasty.

tony


----------



## asmartbull

fivespdcat said:


> San Cristobal, all I can say is WOW! Now I know why you guys are always hiding out over here! This is a absolute breakthrough for me, this stick is delicious, much better than the Monte No. 3 yesterday (don't throw any rocks at me, I just don't really like em :behindsofa. Now to start some research!:spy:


Abe
Certain things we keep to ourselves.....SC is one of them....Shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a BBF 09 still on the iced coffee!


----------



## HydroRaven

So Tony, you go through a Party Short faster than an iced coffee?!?


----------



## fivespdcat

asmartbull said:


> Abe
> Certain things we keep to ourselves.....SC is one of them....Shhhhhhhhhh


Now I know why!

BTW, it wasn't a SC, it was a Gautanemara.... :spy::rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> So Tony, you go through a Party Short faster than an iced coffee?!?


No what i meant was i am still drinking Iced coffee been up since 5 am. I am on my 2nd pot. I know i am a caffeine addict. Goes well with my cigar addiction!
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## asmartbull

RyJ, Hermosos #2 EL, 04........Finally lovin' an RyJ


----------



## asmartbull

going to the CoRo.....
It is going to be a fine day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for picking my smoke BullMan!
Coro 08! Stella Artois:bounce:


----------



## gator_79

I got off work early and finally had time for a smoke. This being my first one in over a week I decided to go with a Sig IV. 1 hr. 45 mins. and very enjoyable.


----------



## BDog

ERdM Choix Supreme


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar PC, good flavor but for some reason it is giving me heart burn.


----------



## szyzk

07 Cohiba Genios - wonderful
08 Trinidad Reyes - wonderful
07 Vegas Robaina Famosos - wonderful

It was a great start to my birthday weekend!


----------



## BMack

Bolivar PC, thanks Ron!!!!


----------



## smelvis

Unbanded something someone sent me, I think it was a Johnny o? which wouldn't be Cuban either way it was just okay and I had it about six months. I have about 20 unbanded cigars. wish people who so kindly send would label them. or I could ask myself darn it Dave you stupid stupid man


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites ham pancakes and sausage damn i am stuffed!


----------



## asmartbull

SC El Principe, Coffee dark,.......Yummy breakfast


----------



## eyesack

Oh dear God, this is a great cigar! Punch Black Prince, can of Barq's and a shit eating grin.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just fired up a '10 Siglo VI for happy hour. A very good crop last year! :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some grilled pork chops wild rice coupe of Stella's!
Now a Partagas 898 09 Peace gentlemen!


----------



## harley33

An 09 Monte 2. I need to keep my hands off these......


----------



## aea6574

A Boli Gold Medal. Very nice. Need to get some more of these.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> An 09 Monte 2. I need to keep my hands off these......


Good luck as i cant seem to! :cowboyic9:

Johnny -O Behique 52 these are starting to turn sour!


----------



## TrippMc4

VR Familiar '09. Great cigar on the golf course.


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Good luck as i cant seem to! :cowboyic9:


If I had known how good these were going to be, I would have ordered a couple more boxes... Now I have to see how the 10's are going to turn out.


----------



## ssutton219

01 SLR corona.......what a way to end my 9 day vacation.....




off to bed I go...



Shawn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee at 5 am. Just lighting a Cohiba siglo I now after some cereal for breakfast.


----------



## sckfck

Last night I got to enjoy the one, and probably only Cohiba Gran Reserva I'll ever have. I love smoking LE's!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Yesterday I smoked a......oh yeah, 

'07 Monti 4 (I think it was an 07)
'98 H.Upmann Connie #1
'00 SLR Series A

there may have been another one in there somewhere also. 
I tend not to pay it much mind anymore. 
I still have a hard time deciding but after that.....well.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte #2 09 Stella Artois!


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Coronas, 05.....boooooooooring


----------



## ptpablo

Partagas 898......gifted by a good friend!!! not bad, would like to revisit this one.


----------



## harley33

08 dip #2. I am not sure if these are hit and miss, especially from the same box, but this was good. The last one was average at best. Must have something to do with my mind set, dinner and choice of beverage.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am pissed off right now so i decided to take it out on a BBF from 09.
I am going to pour me three fingers of Pappy and cool off!hwell:


----------



## Chris R

Party short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chris R said:


> Party short


I just bumped ya for having class kid!:boom::smoke2:


----------



## Chris R

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I just bumped ya for having class kid!:boom::smoke2:


Thanks for the bump brother:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chris R said:


> Thanks for the bump brother:smoke2:


:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Son Of Thor

PSD4, I couldn't stop thinking about these since the one the other night was so good. This one is nothing special though.

May have spoke too soon, the draw just opened up and its tasting great now like the one the other night. These are from ABR 10. Only 5 or 6 left from my 10ct box. Time for a 25ct to let sit for awhile.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I Frosted flakes coffee black! 
Have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

On this afternoons menu is a gifted 06 Diplo #2. Getting my iced coffee ready and looking forward to see these have developed over the yrs..


----------



## lukesparksoff

MC #2 ,old faithful was right on time


----------



## sckfck

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos. 
Really enjoying it!:woohoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez DL Gorona Gorda While changing the wiper motor in my Lincoln what a pain in the arse!
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Chris R

RASS, great to be able to sit down with a cigar after spending the whole day painting.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

CoRo from 10. As others have said this is a great smoking cigar.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 09 great cigar had to toss it at the last 1/3 damn mosquitoes where eating me alive in the back yard!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party P2 TEB MAY 07 with and iced coffee


----------



## chu2

Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto. My first cigar in a long while, and it was delicious!
:roll:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!:rockon:


----------



## harley33

Unusual for me to have a weekday morning cigar, but I had to take the truck in for a recall. ERdM CS. Great morning stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez DL Corona gorda!
Strong little sucker on an empty stomach not the wisest thing to do!mg:


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Epicure Especial, haven't had one from this box for over a year. Figured I'd see how they were progressing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and Ham!


----------



## asmartbull

A Gifted RA,EL France.......I am 1/2 way through and have to say it is a bit of a roller-coster. Flavors are on and off.
More on than off. This just moved toward the top of the list...​


----------



## Chris R

PLPC now, H.Upmann connie #1 last night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05! Iced Coffee i am good to go!eace:


----------



## mvorbrodt

Punch Punch last night, RASS this morning


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*106* today...mister fan and a short. :whoo:*


----------



## aea6574

RyJ Short Churchill -Did not wow me.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monet Especial no. 2, thanks Bull!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos No. 2. What a wonderful cigar.


----------



## bdw1984

bpegler said:


> RyJ Hermosos No. 2. What a wonderful cigar.


Me too... same experience. Amazing. Great minds...


----------



## asmartbull

That made 3 of us.......

:ranger:

At least I am in good company...

Today will be an Espy or Sir Winnie day


----------



## TrippMc4

Smoking a great Sir Winnie gifted to me by an extremely generous BOTL! Perfect start to the long weekend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning on the way to work!:smoke2:
Union finally called with a two or three week job just long enough to bump you from the list.:ask: Then it takes another year to get called again gotta love this economy!:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## harley33

08 SLR Series A....First 2/3 was nice, the last was hot. Probably my fault.


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted
Punch , Exclusivo India .
Must say that I have never fallen in love with the Marca.
That said, this was a VERY good cigar.
Construction, draw, ash, flavor....all great. The best way to 
describe this cigar is "layers of woods"....
I wish this was a corona gorda !


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> A gifted
> Punch , Exclusivo India .
> Must say that I have never fallen in love with the Marca.
> That said, this was a VERY good cigar.
> Construction, draw, ash, flavor....all great. The best way to
> describe this cigar is "layers of woods"....
> I wish this was a corona gorda !


Was that the Punch Platinum?


----------



## harley33

Mag 46 from 08, much better!


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Was that the Punch Platinum?


Not sure,,,it had a silver wrapper over 2/3's of the cigar


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Not sure,,,it had a silver wrapper over 2/3's of the cigar


What size? Was it huge?


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> What size? Was it huge?


The size of texas !, ....I have an email in to the gifter to get more info on it


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> The size of texas !, ....I have an email in to the gifter to get more info on it


I'm purposely not looking this up, so if my memory is shot it will be pretty funny. I think this is the Punch Platinum and was only sold in like one duty free shop somewhere in India. It was made in very small numbers and is a diadema. That's some trivia off the top of my head.

I tried to get a few of these, and didn't have much luck.


----------



## eyesack

asmartbull said:


> A gifted
> Punch , Exclusivo India .
> Must say that I have never fallen in love with the Marca.
> That said, this was a VERY good cigar.
> Construction, draw, ash, flavor....all great. The best way to
> describe this cigar is "layers of woods"....
> I wish this was a corona gorda !


I love Punches. They take a LONG time (for most of our patience, anyway) to develop, though. At least from what I hear lol! I've only smoked old ones.

I smoked a '98 Statos De Luxe Delerios last night. Very good cigar for a sammich-type. Perfect for a quick blast of aged flavor. Looking forward to tonight, I plan on delving into a '98 Punch Churchill to see how it stacks up against the crappily-made '01s.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> I'm purposely not looking this up, so if my memory is shot it will be pretty funny. I think this is the Punch Platinum and was only sold in like one duty free shop somewhere in India. It was made in very small numbers and is a diadema. That's some trivia off the top of my head.
> 
> I tried to get a few of these, and didn't have much luck.


YES, Platinos.....:boom:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just a plain old BBF 09 chocolate honey nutty strong tobacco loaded with Twang!:smoke2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*J-O torp.....wasn't the same as they were earlier this year. Try again next year and see what's up.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini reyes coffee black frosted flakes and milk good morning gents
:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Tredegar

10 H Upmann PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking some ribs out back Cohiba Lancero 05 Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## Chris R

Saint Louis Rey regio


----------



## APBTMarcel

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking some ribs out back Cohiba Lancero 05 Arrogant Bastard Ale!


Living the life, lol.


----------



## aea6574

Party Short - How did I never have these before? Wow!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

APBTMarcel said:


> Living the life, lol.


Damn did i sip that cigar and the rewards where amazing i just nubbed it the ribs are ready lets eat!


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking some ribs out back Cohiba Lancero 05 Arrogant Bastard Ale!


Nice Tony. I spent $120 on various things to throw on the smoker on the 4th. Ive actualy got a friend bringing me his smoker because just mine aint going to cut it. Planning on smoking my last BGM and smoking some CoRo's with a friend before blowing stuff up. Should be a great day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> Nice Tony. I spent $120 on various things to throw on the smoker on the 4th. Ive actualy got a friend bringing me his smoker because just mine aint going to cut it. Planning on smoking my last BGM and smoking some CoRo's with a friend before blowing stuff up. Should be a great day.


Nice to see you Adam Have a Happy Healthy Safe 4th!:boom:


----------



## chrisw17

Sitting on my deck with a CoRo and some Ron Zacappa ... Great start to hopefully an awesome weekend


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice to see you Adam Have a Happy Healthy Safe 4th!:boom:


Im around. Still posting on the phone because it will take another 2 weeks to get internet set up out here. Not too bad though, phone is pretty quick. Have a happy, safe and healthy 4th yourself.


----------



## asmartbull

06 Espy, 2 hrs of heaven
08 PSD4,,still needs time...


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny O pigtail short


----------



## szyzk

08 RASCC


----------



## Qball

09 Bolivar BFF


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 while watching some fireworks. Good night.


----------



## smelvis

A party Jar release out of Africa, Next a 30 tear old Davidoff Both gifts from a friend


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM PC from 05 if I remember correctly. Thanks Bull!


----------



## sengjc

Yesterday night, I had the Punch Punch Punch. Woody and toasty. A touch unbalanced.

This afternoon, I am enjoying a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1.

Mild-medium but never a boring stick with all the nuance and complexity. Imagine coffee and hot chocolate mixed then sweetened with honey with a dash of lemon zest.

As the stick progresses, add more coffee and a touch of leather. Heavily perfumed with a lingering spice on the palate. The sweetness never fades but is ever present.

Retrohaling accentuates the creaminess, introduces some earthiness and brings out the nutmeg in spades.

Even burning and a touch of resistance on the draw.

An ideal stick for beginners or a very good daytime stick for the more experienced. Or if you are like me, an excellent stick if you have just recovered from a winter cold.


----------



## sengjc

Fonseca Cosacos from the 07.

Herbaceous with honeyed nuances. Black pepper and some earth, very perfumed and a joy to retrohale to get that nutmeg and honey. Nutty aftertaste with earth and chocolate.

Quite straightforward but has an unmistakable richness and depth, hallmarks of all CCs.

Spice on the nose, medium bodied.


----------



## Sarge

smoking my first SCDLH La Punta. Not sure how old but it's got some age. a tasty treat for sure. :tu


----------



## HydroRaven

First cigar in over 2 weeks. Partagas Serie D Especial.


----------



## asmartbull

06 SLR A. With coffee
went with the "wetting" technique...just felt like it....
Nice late morning smoke


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Robusto Extra 05. Fresh unsalted butter. I believe I got the last box of these from a vendor. I really think the pre 08 Trini REs are superior, and 04, 05 are superb. This cigar is delicate and burns razor sharp.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny O Mag 52... Great flavors, just wish the draw would open up. I was told these were similar to the Siglo VI's. I haven't smoked the one I have so I can't make a comparison yet.


----------



## bdw1984

Pl panatela this am, slr regios now, lusi later


----------



## aea6574

2010 Custom Grand Edmundo outside with a Caparihna(sp?) and a couple of beers. Good afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I this morning Partagas Serie P#2 now!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Party Short after breakfast, Monte 4 for happy hour. So far I am really enjoying the 2010 crop.


----------



## asmartbull

connie 1
Awesome 1st 1/3
A little bland, 2nd 1/3
Fantastic final 1/3


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just fired up an Upmann Mag 50 while watching fireworks from my deck.


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Funadore - Great Great smoke. with some Pappy's 15.


----------



## sengjc

Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1.

Not sure the provenance of this stick as I got this as a mix 25s sampler of various Corona Gordas. My previous experiences from various sources have always reinforced my opinion that this is one of the better and more consistent Habanos marques in current production and this is definitely one of my preferred Habanos vitolas. Medium bodied in strength but possessing a flavour profile that is opulent and very rich.

Starts of cedary-woody, oaky vanillin and floral-fruity. Then becomes richly chocolatey and coffee, creamy and caramelly. Complex with nutmeg and all manner of nuances in abundance. Long aftertaste that is a touch herbaceous and very floral-fruity...and I am just halfway the first third. Intoxicating aroma on the nose.

Always good quality construction with a finely veined wrapper and even hue. Even burning with good draw delivering a satisfying, smooth and balanced complex smoke.

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL OUR US BOTLS!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced coffee!
:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## smelvis

African Jar release Partagas
30 year old Davidoff
Cohiba Maduro Genios
09 siglo II, IV,V and VI
07 siglo III and VI
and a few more mixed stuff


----------



## sengjc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short Iced coffee!
> :usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


Too hot for black coffee?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> Too hot for black coffee?


Way too hot and muggy your winter is our summer!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## sengjc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Way too hot and muggy your winter is our summer!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


Tell me about it, it is cold and windy today


----------



## HydroRaven

smelvis said:


> African Jar release Partagas
> 30 year old Davidoff
> Cohiba Maduro Genios
> 09 siglo II, IV,V and VI
> 07 siglo III and VI
> and a few more mixed stuff


Dang, where do you find the time to smoke 9+ cigars in a day, Dave? :smoke:


----------



## smelvis

HydroRaven said:


> Dang, where do you find the time to smoke 9+ cigars in a day, Dave? :smoke:


Three day Holiday weekend David and it started about 30 hours ago for the Cubans give or take a few hours, There was also some tats and others in there as well. I don't sleep much either my back keeps me awake a lot dang it. Today I think maybe a Fuentes day an maybe a few bombed smokes.

I smoked Friday night some really big coffin with a glass sliding lid that I think Ray gifted me. man that took a couple hours. Still have no clue what it was LOL :dunno:

Yes I smoke a lot when home, is that not normal LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## HydroRaven

smelvis said:


> Three day Holiday weekend David and it started about 30 hours ago for the Cubans give or take a few hours, There was also some tats and others in there as well. I don't sleep much either my back keeps me awake a lot dang it. Today I think maybe a Fuentes day an maybe a few bombed smokes.
> 
> I smoked Friday night some really big coffin with a glass sliding lid that I think Ray gifted me. man that took a couple hours. Still have no clue what it was LOL :dunno:
> 
> Yes I smoke a lot when home, is that not normal LOL :biggrin1:


Scared me there for a while. I thought that was all in one day. My mistake :crazy:


----------



## smelvis

Not much more than a day actually David


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Corona's Seniors T/A still iced coffee no alcohol till afternoon!
:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## tdkimer

Boli PC 09. Been smoking a pork shoulder for the past 3 hrs. Happy 4th gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn i am stuffed Ribs, Steaks, Dogs, Corn ,Burgers, Beer, Key lime pie!
And i am lighting up a Partagas Serie D Especial!
For My Dad For Jim's Dad For Phil's Dad! 
For all the fallen hero's that made the ultimate sacrifice!
May they all R.I.P!
ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:
ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## APBTMarcel

Partagas 898 '98 - Delicious


----------



## Chris R

Siglo IV:smoke:

Happy 4th everybody!


----------



## harley33

08 CoRo. Fantastic...


----------



## asmartbull

07 Upmann #2
07 BPC.



A great day..


----------



## dav0

Monte Grand Edmundo EL 2010


----------



## TrippMc4

'09 Siglo IV. Great end to the long weekend! I wish I was more patient so these could age longer!


----------



## ssutton219

Just finished an 08 Upmann


MMMMMMMM so much better then the M-80 from last night:wink:



Shawn


----------



## Chris R

Party PCE now


----------



## Son Of Thor

RASCC with a Partagas short on deck


----------



## 68 Lotus

Just finished a Siglo 1


----------



## E Dogg

68 Lotus said:


> Just finished a Siglo 1


Haha. me too. An '08 siglo I from socalocmatt. Thanks Matt! Finally tasted some twang!


----------



## Rock31

BHK 52


----------



## bdw1984

short, monte especial no. 2 and Ryj Hermoso no. 2. Happy 4th guys!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Son Of Thor said:


> RASCC with a Partagas short on deck


The Party short was the clear winner tonight. I'm not sure why I don't smoke more of these. This is only my second one from my box.


----------



## 68 Lotus

E Dogg said:


> Haha. me too. An '08 siglo I from socalocmatt. Thanks Matt! Finally tasted some twang!


Yep!! That's the one! :laugh:...Thanks Matt! :thumb:


----------



## sengjc

Quintero Panatela from the 08.

This is proof that good CCs do not have to cost an arm an a leg. A nice short smoke full of Cuban goodness, perfect for this wet, cold and windy winter night.


----------



## swingerofbirches

I keep forgetting to post in here ... well, i smoked a LGC MdO2 (2008) thanks to Al this past weekend. Thanks again Al!


----------



## Chris R

party short


----------



## aea6574

CoRo - Love these.


----------



## astripp

J-O Corona Gorda. It was great! Twang, nut, baking spices, barnyard.


----------



## Barefoot

An Upmann Coronas Major; good lord these are so good!


----------



## harley33

Handsome Jimmy pyramid. Better than the first one I had a couple of months ago. A sweet, medium flavor.


----------



## Tritones

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos, thanks to asmartbull!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/292398-who-wants-review-cigar.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/294062-cohiba-maduro-5-secretos-review.html


----------



## szyzk

09 Vegas Robaina Petit _Canuckian_ Edition... I suppose it was a belated Canada Day cigar!


----------



## bpegler

PSD3 EL 01. Very heavy dark wrapper. After a decade, this stick is still strong as hell. If you love the Partagas profile, this might be your huckleberry.

Twang, as I call the earthy deep metallic flavor, is out the ying yang.

A cigar to wake the dead...


----------



## szyzk

bpegler said:


> PSD3 EL 01. Very heavy dark wrapper. After a decade, this stick is still strong as hell. If you love the Partagas profile, this might be your huckleberry.
> 
> Twang, as I call the earthy deep metallic flavor, is out the ying yang.
> 
> A cigar to wake the dead...


Sounds great!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Siglo IV...Just incredible....


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> 06 Siglo IV...Just incredible....


A wise man once told me everything from 06 is special...

I believe that wise man was you, Al.


----------



## Chris R

Montie #4, a little hot but this cigar makes it bearable :cb


----------



## harley33

08 JL #1. A couple of big veins, but burnt perfectly.


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Mag 48 LE 2009. I know these get mixed reviews but I absolutely love them. Great flavors.


----------



## Son Of Thor

LGC Tainos 07


----------



## chewwy26

partagas D #4 thanks to a bomb by shuckins

Ron thanks again cigar was great

I always enjoy the partagas D


----------



## aea6574

Party Short. Good, very good.


----------



## rob51461

H Upmann Coronas Jr from 06..........Im in love!!


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted Trinidad Rob T.......I sometimes forget how great these are...


----------



## Tredegar

RG Panatela Extra 10

Monte #4 09


----------



## Chris R

hoyo palams extra now


----------



## protekk

Just lit an 09 Juan Lopez PC!!


----------



## asmartbull

Monte Esp. #2
Quickly becoming my Fav Monte


----------



## bdw1984

08 Sig II

@ Al, Monte Esp. 2 is amazing. Glad you like these almost as much as I do. 09's smoke really well as do 06.


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> 08 Sig II
> 
> @ Al, Monte Esp. 2 is amazing. Glad you like these almost as much as I do. 09's smoke really well as do 06.


I am working my wy throught a box of 09's, but I see 06 just moved to the top of the list............................Ben, I bet you hummie looks like mine...


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> Ben, I bet you hummie looks like mine...


One day I hope :target:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 long week glad its Friday!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Nubbing a Party Short atm for happy hour, thinking about Monte #4 for desert.


----------



## tdkimer

Party Short 1st from a new box May 10. Oh sweet goodness...


----------



## harley33

Monte 4 from 09 to end the night. Cheers all!


----------



## Chris R

Trinidad colonial yumm!!


----------



## aea6574

Trini Robusto T - Really do like but not as much as the CoRo.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull

Apr 11 Prez.
Unless it's a custom, I seldom smoke anything this young.
Got to tell ya, for a young wipper-snapper, this was a fine
cigar. The creamy spice we all love...Really shows promise......Will revisit in a few yrs. 
You guys can take all the shorts and leave the Prez for me....


----------



## astripp

08 ERDM CS and a 10 RASCC. The ERDM was beautiful as a morning smoke with its clover honey, vanilla, and sweet hay. The RASCC was a bit young yet but had the nice nuttiness and coffee that makes me look forward to the box aging more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shot down to Brooklyn its a quick ride in a Vette lol!
Came back upstate as i have a job for a little while least ways!lol!
Grilling some pin wheel sausage and steaks!
Drinking a hop stupid Ale and smoking a Partagas short!
I already have a CORO picked out for desert!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Son Of Thor

SLR Regios from ENE 10, I figured it was time to revisit these from a year ago. It has started off great so far.


----------



## harley33

Got to the OBX about 2 hours ago. A stiff rum and diet and a JL #2 to relax on the top of the house. :smoke:


----------



## chewwy26

san cristobal 
born on date June 07 
what a great smoke medium and lotsa flavors 
glad i got 2 boxes almost gone through one gota slow down

:amen:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Johnny-O dark sublime


----------



## sengjc

Quai d'Orsay Imperiales from 2001.

Second of a three stick selection from the same box. Got this about a year plus from a local B&M. I recall my impression with the first stick was quite ordinary. Even when retrohaled liberally, the flavours and nuances were thin and austere. It was quite ROTT then.

This time round following much rest, the stick has improved. Still mild but it has developed a pleasant creamy character and a lush fruity with floral-cedary complexity as well A's honeyed tones.

Also it has a lingering sweetness that complements the flavour-nuances and a slight peppery spice that does not overpower the delicacy of the smoke. Unmistakable Cuban in flavour quality and with an aftertaste that is herbaceous, light tobacco and black pepper. Sandy rather than earthy. Strong, sweet aroma on the nose.

Excellent draw despite being generously filled. Even burning with chunky salt and pepper ash.

Still a little mild for my taste but I can see it has has transformed into something classy and balanced. Very elegant stick that is more suited for a cool spring morning rather than this dull, wet and dreary winter afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I Iced coffee!
Gonna hit the road early gonna be a beautiful day!
Peace!
:car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Churchill De Luxe from 2000.

One of my all time favorites but now sadly discontinued. A flavour bomb, full of Partagas goodness and earthy complexity. Now with some age, it has become an elegant flavour bomb chock full of complexity as well and that signature Cuban nutmeg is in abundance. This is the ultimate retrohaling stick, mellow, rich and possessing a great depth of flavours and nuances. Long aftertaste of sweet earth and woodiness.

Just under a box left but not to worry, I am predicting the Serie P No. 2 will be a worthy successor.

Generously filled while being a bit tight on the draw but it soon loosens as the stick warms up. Even and slow burning with chunky salt and pepper ash, balanced and thick smoke to be savored slowly, in my case with a quadruple shot of Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva 15 Year Old, neat to sipped slowly from my favorite Glencairn glass in between puffs.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Espendido 06. Hard not to love these. Perfect construction and draw. Classic Cohiba flavor.

Life is very good my friends...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boli Fino 09!:tea:


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar RC.


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Magnum 46 of an unknown box date. From the excellent construction and apparent ammonia tinge on the nose, I am guessing quite young, maybe late 2009 onwards? Toothy appearance with a significant vein.

A hedonistic stick. Rich light toasted coffee, vanillin-oakiness, floral yet savoury notes and discernible signature olive-vegetal nuances. Very balanced medium-full bodied flavours, more medium than full but smooth as silk and mouth coating thick.

Creamy to the extent of being buttery-oily. Touch of earth on the finish with a lasting aftertaste olive-vegetal, oily aftertaste. Retrohaling accentuates the sweetness but it is more of a sweet-salty savoriness. Love the woodsy-nutmeg, olive-vegetal complexity with clean tobacco nuances. Heady coffeeish aroma on the nose and mildly spicy. Develops some young leather as it progresses.

As I have mentioned, excellent construction: generously filled yet possessing an excellent draw and even burn line. Chunky salt and pepper ash.


----------



## swingerofbirches

Yesterday afternoon I smoked a 2011 Double Ligero Custom that Bob sent me ... :O


----------



## asmartbull

swingerofbirches said:


> Yesterday afternoon I smoked a 2011 Double Ligero Custom that Bob sent me ... :O


aaaaaaaaaaaand...

Just curious what you thought about the power and aging possibilities.


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 UV......Heavenly,,,,,,why they got rid of this is beyond me....


----------



## APBTMarcel

asmartbull said:


> 98 898 UV......Heavenly,,,,,,why they got rid of this is beyond me....


I wish I had a box of these. A very generous botl included one on a trade and I absolutely loved it. I hope you have more tucked away bull for much more future enjoyment.


----------



## Chris R

A fresh 2011 party short ROTT. 
I need to have more patientes in trying my cigars lol...


----------



## APBTMarcel

Chris R said:


> A fresh 2011 party short ROTT.
> I need to have more patientes in trying my cigars lol...


Lol, yes you do. But the shorts aren't bad ROTT. I did the same as you when I got mine but luckily got a bunch so one down wasn't so bad.


----------



## Chris R

Motecristo #4 now


----------



## mike91LX

just finished a RA lusitanos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Gordito's de Allones 3 fingers of Pappy life is good!:faint:


----------



## Son Of Thor

RyJ short churchill DIC 09, these are coming along nicely.


----------



## bdw1984

What a day.... Lunch, Upmann 2. Tonight, 03 SP Corona Gigantes and a Punch Serie C from the 1960s. The Upmann was very good, the SP was great, the Punch was in my top 5 cigars ever. After 40-50 yrs, this thing still had plenty of strength and was so balanced, rich and flavorful that it's tough to put into words. Amazing.

I had a disaster of a day from about 9:30am-7pm... it's amazing how great cigars enjoyed with friends can turn a day around.


----------



## harley33

Last night, 08 Coro and some Makers on top of the cottage in OBX


----------



## Chris R

Up early today (for me anyway lol) to take care of some stuff around the house. 

Finished what needed to be done so i figured I would check my 06 Cohiba corona especials that i got and June to see how they are doing. 

So far so good...


----------



## harley33

Party short before hitting the beach. Heat index over 100 today.


----------



## asmartbull

06 Connie 1, thank you Bob.
Much stronger than the 08.
Has power that rivaled the Boli's
Woods out the ying yang.....


----------



## tdkimer

Great scene Jeff. Good stuff!



harley33 said:


> Last night, 08 Coro and some Makers on top of the cottage in OBX


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Espendido 06 this afternoon.

Montecristo Sublime EL 08 this evening.

Temperature stayed in the eighties, lots of fronts rolled through. I celebrated not roasting with some big sticks.

For those in northern climates, it was supposed to be 99 here today, so 86 was a cool break.


----------



## socalocmatt

[No message]


----------



## bpegler

Oh my. Yikes.

Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## TrippMc4

bpegler said:


> Oh my. Yikes.
> 
> Houston, we have a problem.


Was thinking the same thing. What exactly is that second band????


----------



## Chris R

TrippMc4 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. What exactly is that second band????


I could be wrong but my understanding is other band is used for diplomatic gifts.


----------



## socalocmatt

Yea. I questioned the same thing. It was a gift. Everything else about it passed but that second band. Even the flavor is there. Thus the post. Never had a fake from him but there always a first. Any thoughts? I've read a few different things but want to get others opinions.


----------



## bpegler

Let me be as clear as I can be. A few months ago a large number of HTF Cuban cigars were sold by an individual. These included pre release Ediccion Limitadas, books, and diplomatic cigars. 

The diplomatic cigars were Cohiba Lanceros with a palm tree.

These cigars are fakes.

I am 99.99% sure that the picture above is one of these counterfeits.

I am so sorry Matt, but these need to be taken out of commission.


----------



## socalocmatt

Chris R said:


> I could be wrong but my understanding is other band is used for diplomatic gifts.


That's actually what he told me but I'm not gonna jump on the defense.


----------



## socalocmatt

bpegler said:


> Let me be as clear as I can be. A few months ago a large number of HTF Cuban cigars were sold by an individual. These included pre release Ediccion Limitadas, books, and diplomatic cigars.
> 
> The diplomatic cigars were Cohiba Lanceros with a palm tree.
> 
> These cigars are fakes.
> 
> I am 99.99% sure that the picture above is one of these counterfeits.
> 
> I am so sorry Matt, but these need to be taken out of commission.


Hey, no offense taken. I appreciate the heads up on it. That's one of the many great things about Puff.


----------



## bpegler

socalocmatt said:


> That's actually what he told me but I'm not gonna jump on the defense.


Please let your friend know these are fakes. They need to be returned to the seller or destroyed. This is a huge issue in the world of rare cigars.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Juan Lopez no. 2


----------



## asmartbull

05 Trinidad Rob E.........This is a "refined" cigar


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Johnny -O......I think he called these cazadores?.... Don't remember. About 18 months old...some fine smoke for the $.

(pay no attention to the nasty, rusty ash holder....it has sentimental value)


----------



## Son Of Thor

RASS with a glass of wine


----------



## aea6574

BBF outside by the fire with a Grape soda and a water.

Good night.

tony


----------



## Chris R

RG pantelas extra this afternoon, great little cigar when the draw is workable.


----------



## protekk

I chose an HDM epi #1 with a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout for an absolutely amazing day in New York!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have been grabbing quick smokes all week on the way to work! Partagas shorts, Cohiba SigloI's, Trini Reyes! So i decided i needed something special! I grabbed an 08 CORO and a Dogfish head world wide stout!:woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull

08 Mag 46.....it was ok..


----------



## Habano

Decided to light one of these up as I have a few and a generous member here sent me another to rest in its place!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Had an evening stop off at Granny's farm last night, sat out on the deck as the sun went down with a Party PCE and a cold one, watched deer run around out in the alfalfa field. Great smoke and a great evening.


----------



## CeeGar

Frinkiac7 said:


> Had an evening stop off at Granny's farm last night, sat out on the deck as the sun went down with a Party PCE and a cold one, watched deer run around out in the alfalfa field. Great smoke and a great evening.


That sounds very relaxing, Ben! Sometimes the moment and setting can make the cigar that much better.


----------



## asmartbull

CoRo 06,,,,,just freeking fantastic......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 Varnished and a dog fish head 120 minute IPA!
The very hard to find beer is courtesy of James JGD!
I really need this it has been a killer week!
Thanks again James!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

08 JL #2...nice cigar...dark wrapper..nice oil sheen on the burn...not overwhelming or over wowing...just good island tabaccy.


----------



## sengjc

Saint Luis Rey Churchill from 2001.

Like a mild Serie A, yet every bit as enjoyable. Milk chocolate, cafe latte, earthy, grassy-hay, vanilla and a hint of Chinese five spice, all wrapped in a silky smooth package. Sweetness from the cedar and honey-caramel highlights. Occasional citrus note, aromatic on the nose, albeit not as much as the Serie A.

Long earthy, touch herbally and gently nutty aftertaste. Complex with lots of flavour evolution, very nuancey making this a lovely stick to retrohale. The milder flavour profile of this stick is balanced with a comparatively lower spice level.

Even burning yielding chunky and rippled ash. Not as rich nor intense when compared to the Serie A but very elegant, perhaps even more refined. A medium bodied stick.


----------



## tobacmon

El rey del Mundo Robusto sent to me in the Bombing raid that was bestrode on me. 

Today is my 17th wedding anniversary and needed something special to bring back memories. Dinner will be something else to smok. Look forward to this evening!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black frosted flakes there great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon

TonyBrooklyn said:


> *Partagas short coffee black frosted flakes there great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*ROLMAO------------*eace:


----------



## sengjc

Punch Churchill from 1994.

Unlike the much younger 2008 I had earlier in the month, this is mellower and creamy. The years have been kind to this stick, tempering the overt toasted woodiness this marque is prone to suffer from, transforming it into a rich woodsy flavour that complements the buttery creaminess on the tongue. Other flavours detected: mocha sweetened with honey and caramel with a sprinkling of cinnamon, some salty savouriness, mild toasted oak and earth.

Not particularly earthy but exudes heaps of nutmegginess when retrohaled with a long after note of the same nutmegginess, sweet herbaceousness, long and lingering. Mildly spicy. Intoxicatingly perfumed aroma.

Excellent draw, even burning yielding chunky and rippled, white ash.

This is a rich and opulent smoke that is on the fuller side of medium. Not particularly complex but the flavours do evolve while being decadently indulgent. Balanced and very classy indeed.


----------



## HydroRaven

CeeGar said:


> That sounds very relaxing, Ben! Sometimes the moment and setting can make the cigar that much better.


Couldn't agree with you more on that one Colin!

As for me I just had a Party Short while watching fireworks. Very nice evening indeed.


----------



## TrippMc4

ERdM Choix Supreme while watching the British Open.


----------



## dav0

HdM EE - had burn issues but didn't deter from the taste - perhaps I need to bring down the RH in the CC humi .............


----------



## dav0

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black frosted flakes there great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm, Tony the Tiger eh? :smile:


----------



## Chris R

Enjoying a RASS with the dogs on this beautiful summer day.

Chris


----------



## tdkimer

Party Short taking refuge in the shade on the patio. Still hot as heck today in Larry KS.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Early meal today some grilled Rib Eye's Corn salad!
Now i am sitting back with an 05 Cohiba Lancero 3 fingers of Pappy!


----------



## bdw1984

'11 from a friend's cab... put it out less than an inch in... super tannic, chlorine on lips... told him to put these down for 5 years


----------



## HydroRaven

bdw1984 said:


> '11 from a friend's cab... put it out less than an inch in... super tannic, chlorine on lips... told him to put these down for 5 years


Maybe I'm dense or something, but what was it that you smoked, Ben?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:noidea::noidea::noidea:
:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## bdw1984

hahahahah just noticed this! PLPC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 09 aRROGANT bASTARD aLE! GOD HOW I LOVE THE WEEKENDS!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
dAMN key boards acting up gotta change the batteries again!


----------



## bc8436

Smoked a '08 BBF last night. It's a cigar that never really blows me away, but such a solid, dependable performer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05 after a very nice Pasta meat gravy salad and Red Wine dinner!:biggrin:


----------



## APBTMarcel

PLPC - '06, great little smoke.


----------



## protekk

My youngest daughter was christened today so Im smoking a Trinidad Robusto Extra to celebrate (after her official celebration). Basically Im topping off a great day with a great cigar. I'm pairing it with a Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout. Life just keeps getting better!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

A RASS from 07, I can definitely tell the difference between this one and the one from 10 that I had a few nights ago. Much smoother and has mellowed out some also.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning!
Partagas serie D especial Hop Stupid Ale right now!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Delicious PLPC from DIC 08. About 6 more months on these since last try, they are much sweeter and delicious, really coming around. Before they were kind of bland and with a half & half or cream flavor, now they are distinctly sweet. Great smoke.


----------



## Chris R

Just lit up a bolivar pc


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks to Zilla, a Bolivar Royal Coronas. Or at least thats what I think it is by the size and RG.


----------



## sckfck

Siglo I with coffee. Thanks Matt


----------



## socalocmatt

:thumb:


----------



## neocacher

RASCC. 2nd one from box Nov 10. Smoking ok!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI this morning.
Carlos Fernandez Martinez Corona Gorda 3 fingers of Pappy!


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Simone
Not as good as it was 6 months ago.....
I am starting to believe in 2nd fermantation.....


----------



## Chris R

San Cristobal principe to muggy out for anything longer

Chris


----------



## astripp

Burnt my left index finger pretty well with the ash off a Monte 4. The cigar was full of nutmeg, coffee, and cocoa. The heat is getting to me though and I might need more trips to the lounge since the back porch is killer.


----------



## harley33

07 monte petite eddie. Wanted a bigger stick than a PC, but the 90+ heat didn't help.


----------



## Son Of Thor

PSD4 from 07


----------



## mike91LX

started off the day with a party short and finished with a 10' CoRo. I loved the coro already i cant wait to see what happens with some age (if i can keep my hands off them)


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party short and an iced coffee


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte PE....
Typical Monte profile,,,which I really like, 
but I think I am liking' the smaller RG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes this morning.
Montie #2 09 3 fingers of Pappy now!


----------



## Son Of Thor

PL Robusto Asia Pacifico RE


----------



## Son Of Thor

PL Encantos with an iced coffee


----------



## bc8436

Smoked a '09 Epicure No. 1 this morning after breakfast. I had forgotten about this box as it was hidden behind others in the humidor. A smooth and creamy cigar, very nice.


----------



## sckfck

Party short with coffee. My last cc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning!
V.R Unicos Lemon Merange pie Iced Coffee now!


----------



## seank1

Siglo VI '09 such a creamy shooth cigar.


----------



## zeavran1

smoking my last El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. Love it.


----------



## TrippMc4

'09 RASS. Very loose draw but a tasty stick.


----------



## bdw1984

'10 VR Unicos... Deelish! :hungry:


----------



## Son Of Thor

HDM Des Dieux from 03


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

Monte Especial in SF in a park talking with my eldest son.

Good time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

06 Coho CE ROTT. Had to do it.... Pulled 2 out and the rest went into the freezer. First half was good, not great, classic Coho flavor, the last half was really full tasting, not what I usually get with a Coho. Time will tell...


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Especiales......the best Monte on the planet...at least today


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas. Almost nine inches, 56 RG. I'm outside playing poker with my buddies sweating like a pig. 

It's really early, but I'm up. 

3 hours of Cuban goodness in this puppy.


----------



## harley33

Hopefully what ever just came through here (except for the rain) makes it there Bob. We went from 97 to 82 in about 10 minutes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn was it brutal today got up to 105 degrees!
Trini Reyes this morning, Hop Stoopid ale and a Montie #2 09 now.


----------



## sckfck

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn was it brutal today got up to 105 degrees!
> Trini Reyes this morning, Hop Stoopid ale and a Montie #2 09 now.


Still yet to try a Monte #2. Definitely on the list.


----------



## seank1

Cohiba Behike 54


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI pancakes coffee black!
A/C is all ready blasting gonna be another scorcher!
My son Dom's 13 th birthday today officially a teenager.
I think we will head out to a nice air conditioned movie theater!


----------



## astripp

Enjoy the movie AC! It's a Party Short morning for me.


----------



## 3smokesaround

98 Sir Winston - amazing smoke!


----------



## bdw1984

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba SigloI pancakes coffee black!
> A/C is all ready blasting gonna be another scorcher!
> My son Dom's 13 th birthday today officially a teenager.
> I think we will head out to a nice air conditioned movie theater!


Nice! Congrats my friend! Tell the little man happy b-day from Puff!


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ Hermosos #2, 04...................I am cocoa for cocoa puffs..........

Monte #4, 06................It was a nice day..............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> Nice! Congrats my friend! Tell the little man happy b-day from Puff!


Thanks Ben:wink:
A St Luis Rey Churchill from 1998 the year Dominick was born paired with an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> Nice! Congrats my friend! Tell the little man happy b-day from Puff!


Thanks Ben:wink:
A St Luis Rey Churchill from 1998 the year Dominick was born paired with an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## szyzk

3smokesaround said:


> 98 Sir Winston - amazing smoke!


Nice! I'm still looking around for my first one, I haven't been impressed with the Upmann's but I don't want to give up on the line before I try one of these.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks Ben:wink:
> A St Luis Rey Churchill from 1998 the year Dominick was born paired with an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


Happy Birthday to your son, Tony!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Boli CE from 03 with some Legendario 7 yr rum :cowboyic9:


----------



## sengjc

Fonseca No. 1 from 2008.

Like the H. Upmann No. 2, this stick is one that is often overlooked, in my opinion. Starts off mild-medium becoming medium and ending on the fuller side of medium, this stick has many flavour profiles that take their turn to impress at various stages of the stick: fresh citrussy and fruity, herbaceous and cedary, mellow tobacco and pepper, chocholatey and coffeeish, wood and earth.

Though the flavours are mildish and nuancey the smoke itself is harmoniously balanced, opulently creamy-smooth and richly thick with a lingering sweet earthiness. Retrohaling accentuates the Cuban nutmegginess tempered with honeyed-cedar notes and some earthiness. The aroma on the nose is similarly complex, sometimes orange peel, sometimes a rich deep caramel, even mango.

Burns a little wavy but the draw is good. A very tasty Lonsdale to be savoured slowly during the day.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Had an 08 Boli Inmensa. I haven't smoked any out of this box but had been giving a way a couple to my uncle and his sailing buddies which they raved about, so I needed to sit down and try one. First 1/3 or half was good but not great, Boli profile but very subdued. Not a BBF by and stretch. Right about the halfway point it opened up and really hit the spot! Still not a spice bomb, but full flavor. More smooth. A great cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> Nice! I'm still looking around for my first one, I haven't been impressed with the Upmann's but I don't want to give up on the line before I try one of these.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your son, Tony!


Thanks Andrew!:nod:

Partagas short Coffee Black Frosted Flakes and milk there great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## Son Of Thor

ERDM Choix Supreme from NOV 09


----------



## bdw1984

Yesterday was a 98 898uv and an 05 Fundy... damn good day if I may say so myself... Today, I'm thinking about lighting up an 05 (Original release) PSP2


----------



## bdw1984

make that an 04 CoLa... life is great. Have a great day my friends


----------



## Tredegar

00 Vegueros Seaone
10 Hoyo Palmas Extra


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## harley33

Storm rolling thru and finally cooler temps! Upmann Connie from 08. Consistent stick.


----------



## astripp

09 erdm cs


----------



## dav0

HdM Epi Especial from May of last year - not bad at all! :smoke2:


----------



## Chris R

2/3 of the way through a 06 Cohiba corona especial so far a great cigar.


----------



## bdw1984

08 Monte Sublime LE. Delicious


----------



## asmartbull

PL Encantos (sp)..............need to learn to be patient....whese will be stellar in a cpl yrs...


----------



## RBGTAG

Son Of Thor said:


> ERDM Choix Supreme from NOV 09


I have been wanting to get a box of these. What is your take on them?


----------



## Rays98GoVols

MC#2 Sunday evening with a New York strip afterward...yum!


----------



## neocacher

jLP Cazadores. Smoked it literally ROTT. I know, too soon. lol. But it was great until 2 inches left. What great bargain! If these get better with age i will be very happy. Almost a must have for friends and if you have to throw half of it away due to time. Thanks to those of u that recommended it. JAN11 5 five packs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Double Corona 2003 EL!:whoo:
With my good friend Jimmy he brought the cigars!:dude:
I broke out the 20 year old Pappy!eace:


----------



## Rays98GoVols

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Double Corona 2003 EL!:whoo:
> With my good friend Jimmy he brought the cigars!:dude:
> I broke out the 20 year old Pappy!eace:


That's one of my top 5 cigars. I only have 7 left from my box and torn between smoking / hoarding, smoking / hoarding.:decision:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rays98GoVols said:


> That's one of my top 5 cigars. I only have 7 left from my box and torn between smoking / hoarding, smoking / hoarding.:decision:


What a sublime smoke most definitely one of the best Cohiba's i have had in years!


----------



## Barefoot

Found just a touch of mold on one of these Siglo 2s; good as an excuse to put it out of its misery. You know, these things aint so bad.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What a sublime smoke most definitely one of the best Cohiba's i have had in years!


My next 'wish' cigar is a Behike 56. They are just s o o o o expensive, and kinda hard to find.


----------



## aea6574

Montecristo #2, just a damn fine cigar. I know you all already know this but it was an hour and a half of fun.

Best regards, tony


----------



## szyzk

08 Monte 4... This cigar opens up so much after the first half inch, it just becomes a thing of beauty.


----------



## Ammosmoke

Bit of an everyday smoke, but I had a Quintero last night. To be honest, I don't know the name of the particular gar, it was a gift.


----------



## sengjc

Fonseca Cosacos from the 2007.

Love this stick for a quick fix. It's been a long day at work and real cold outdoors right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll!
Excellent cigar!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Dug out my first Monte #4! Very impressed with this cigar! Not the greatest CC I have had but really good I would say all the same!


----------



## harley33

Party 898. Very nice relaxing stick.


----------



## TXsmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll!
> Excellent cigar!


The two you sent me were incredible. I thank you agian for them Tony.

I just finished my last Patagas culebra. A great smoke, if only from late 09. Typical strong Party flavor with lots of twang. Great burn and draw from such a goofy looking twisted up cigar. I've got to buy more. Smoked this one with a couple glasses of Grahms 6 grape port. Nice combo and a great evening watching storms build to the south-east.


----------



## bdw1984

05 PSP 2... delicious


----------



## socalocmatt

Siglo I and a glass of wine. A nice night cap.


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure No. 2 2005, a gift from Starbuck, and a cup of Starbucks house blend.

I love HdMs with a bit of age, the very definition of citrus in a cigar.

Perfect breakfast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TXsmoker said:


> The two you sent me were incredible. I thank you agian for them Tony.
> 
> I just finished my last Patagas culebra. A great smoke, if only from late 09. Typical strong Party flavor with lots of twang. Great burn and draw from such a goofy looking twisted up cigar. I've got to buy more. Smoked this one with a couple glasses of Grahms 6 grape port. Nice combo and a great evening watching storms build to the south-east.


You are very welcome my friend!
An 08 Coro for me tonight with a Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## Son Of Thor

VR Unicos from 09, had to try out my new camera tonight.


----------



## bdw1984

Nice pic Corey. How was the VR? I smoked a '10 Winny tonight.


----------



## Son Of Thor

The VR was good, but it was just too humid outside to keep it going I think. I finally gave up half way through it.


----------



## neocacher

I smoked two JLP Cazadores yesterday. I was in a hurry yesterday and only smoked 2/3 of each.


----------



## astripp

SLR Regios.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #4 07! Thanks ARNIE!
Paired with 3 fingers of 20 year old Pappy!
After a nice Frittata for dinner Peppers and Herbs courtesy of ARNIE as well!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Was humid as all hell so went with a short smoke

RASCC from 08

Was a decent smoke but nothing tremendous. I actually liked this smoke with no age better.


----------



## asmartbull

08 CoRo
06 VR Famosos...................a fine afternoon


----------



## Chris R

A little ways into a 08 SLR A, so far it has been good.

Chris


----------



## RBGTAG

Had the first of my Partagas shorts tonight...pretty much rott. It burned even, great smoke, a little spice, I'm sure as most mention it will be great with some age, but not bad.


----------



## bdw1984

09 QdO Corona- outstanding
10 Monte GE- not very good, going to bed for a long time


----------



## harley33

bdw1984 said:


> 09 QdO Corona- outstanding


I like to hear this... :smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> 09 QdO Corona- outstanding
> 10 Monte GE- not very good, going to bed for a long time


QdO....Really ?
Does the profile resemble previous yrs ?
I see there is a lot of the talk on these .


----------



## bdw1984

Al, to me it was a perfect daytime cigar. Medium bodied, creamy smoke, bready notes, some fruitiness... all very well balanced and delicious. I am definitely getting another box or 3.

Maybe I'll smoke another one this weekend and review it.


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> Al, to me it was a perfect daytime cigar. Medium bodied, creamy smoke, bready notes, some fruitiness... all very well balanced and delicious. I am definitely getting another box or 3.
> 
> Maybe I'll smoke another one this weekend and review it.


sonofabitch.....just what I need, another "must have"......
Thanks Ben !


----------



## astripp

'09 CoRo, and it is ridiculously good.


----------



## sligub

Bhk 52 which I had to bite because I only noticed that I'd forgotten a cutter after I lit.


----------



## protekk

My last Monte #4 from 2007. Thankfully I have some left from an 09 box but this one was a great choice!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Corona's 08 Thanks Arnie!:smoke:
3 fingers of some A.H Hirsch 16 year old!:lever:
The bottle is 1/2 gone impossible to find more!!!:drinking:


----------



## sligub

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Royal Corona's 08 Thanks Arnie!:smoke:
> 3 fingers of some A.H Hirsch 16 year old!:lever:
> The bottle is 1/2 gone impossible to find more!!!:drinking:


Try here they have everything
A H Hirsch Reserve 16 Year Old : Buy Online - The Whisky Exchange


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks bro but at 250 British pounds sterling just a little to rich for my blood!


----------



## Mutombo

May '08 BBF!


----------



## Mr_mich

After a disappointing performance from a Monte 5 i had to put a solid performer in the rotation. 

Party Short for the win!


----------



## mikejh

HdM Epicure No2, purchased in October 2009, very smooth


----------



## bcannon87

2 days ago on the way to work i enjoyed a very nice Cohiba Siglo I! It was Great!!


----------



## harley33

07 Monte Petite Edmundo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A boli petite corona this morning Thanks ARNIE!
Right now a SCDLH El Morro from 07 lots of chocolate and coffee flavors!
3 fingers of knob creek!


----------



## Chris R

Working my way through a siglo IV, great freaking cigar!!!


----------



## dav0

Monte #4 (green, Feb 2011)
Bolivar RC (Aug 2009)


----------



## Son Of Thor

Boli PC a little while ago


----------



## sengjc

Cohiba Siglo IV this evening. Earlier today a San Cristobal de La Habana La Punta.


----------



## Son Of Thor

SCDLH El Principe with coffee.


----------



## bdw1984

09 Monte Especial no. 2... what a great cigar.


----------



## Frinkiac7

08 Sancho Panza Non Plus...tasty.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Upmann #2
09 Upmann Epicicures
06 Boli RC

Catching up for lost time.........


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI then a Boli RC last night.

Nothing yet tonight but the night is young.

tony


----------



## astripp

SLR Regios, a little young.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Gloria Cubana Tainos 08 very nice mellow citrus floral notes!


----------



## harley33

PL robusto 07. Good but still needs to relax a bit.


----------



## HydroRaven

...


...


Nothing...


...


:sad:


----------



## Son Of Thor

RA Lusitanos


----------



## bdw1984

harley33 said:


> PL robusto 07. Good but still needs to relax a bit.


Too soon Jeff! Trust me, I know how it is.


----------



## Big Rick

BBF ... a bit big for my morning cigar but it "jumped out" at me. A two cups of coffee cigar for sure. It was awesome.


----------



## bdw1984

Big Rick said:


> BBF ... a bit big for my morning cigar but it "jumped out" at me. A two cups of coffee cigar for sure. It was awesome.


What yr Rick?


----------



## Big Rick

bdw1984 said:


> What yr Rick?


An '09. Normally I am a Short, Reyes or El Principe fan for breakfast (and all other times for that matter) but for some reason the Boli looked too good this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning!
Just clipped the head on a SCDLH Muralla glass of Red Wine for after dinner!


----------



## asmartbull

Party Prez, 07...............I LOVE this cigar......


----------



## harley33

A late 08 HDM Epicure 1. I was about to give up on them..... turned out to be a good, not great smoke.


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Connie 1 JUL 08. Fantastic...


----------



## CeeGar

05 Trini Coloniales...thanks to David (Starbuck) from my MAW. 6 years has not mellowed this stick! Tons of smoke and spice. Super tasty!


----------



## bdw1984

10 Upmann 2


----------



## Tredegar

09 Siglo II


----------



## socapots

harley33 said:


> A late 08 HDM Epicure 1. I was about to give up on them..... turned out to be a good, not great smoke.


had an 09 today. It was not as good as the others ive smoked from the bunch.


----------



## asmartbull

An 08 Monte 2 that may have been the best Monte, I have ever had....
I guess this is why I keep coming back to it.....
If they were all this good, it is all I would smoke....







at least this week............:martini:


----------



## aea6574

A great Party Short. I am so glad I have you all to call my friends. Without the words of Tony and others I dod not think I would have tried this.

A great peppery short smoke.

tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning!
Monte #2 09 now with an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## harley33

QdO Corona. Potential...


----------



## TrippMc4

harley33 said:


> QdO Corona. Potential...


I'm starting to hear a lot of talk about these. What is the profile like? I've never tried these and know very little about them.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra...just had to crack open my last box of these, it'll be time to re-up.


----------



## TrippMc4

Monte No 4, Jul 07. Good, not great...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes this morning!
Partagas Serie D especial El! Paired with Dog Fish Head 120 minute IPA!
Thanks Casey Jones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A..........Really liking them.....
06 Monte 4......A little bland.....


----------



## harley33

09 QdO Corona and a R&J 07 EL.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos No. 2 EL 04. One of my favorite evening cigars.


----------



## CeeGar

TrippMc4 said:


> Monte No 4, Jul 07. Good, not great...





asmartbull said:


> 08 SLR A..........Really liking them.....
> 06 Monte 4......A little bland.....


Having an 06 Monte 4 right now. Creamy chocolate twang....neener, neener 
:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC


----------



## hardcz

punch black prince


----------



## astripp

Working from my back porch this morning, black coffee and a party lusitania, and I'm in heaven. 

I think there's a reason half of all my cubans are some form of partagas, the coffee, pepper, vanilla, cocoa, spice, tea, leather, earthy mustiness, and twang all bundled together make a wonderful smoke. My first cigar was a partagas, and so in a lot of ways it is like a first love.


----------



## dav0

Monte #4 - bit tight on the draw....


----------



## bboz

Vegas Robina Unicos young '10 but tasty. Most of the '10s Ive had are pretty good young


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning!
V.R Unicos 09 Arrogant Bastard Ale right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


----------



## bc8436

Quintero Londres Extra this morning after breakfast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

astripp said:


> Working from my back porch this morning, black coffee and a party lusitania, and I'm in heaven.
> 
> I think there's a reason half of all my cubans are some form of partagas, the coffee, pepper, vanilla, cocoa, spice, tea, leather, earthy mustiness, and twang all bundled together make a wonderful smoke. My first cigar was a partagas, and so in a lot of ways it is like a first love.


Couldn't have said it any better!
:rockon::high5::bounce:


----------



## bpegler

Juan Lopez No. 2. Solid spice, not too complex. A good stick.


----------



## Herf N Turf

bpegler said:


> Juan Lopez No. 2. Solid spice, not too complex. A good stick.


"Hi, my name is Bob Pegler and I can completely define a great cigar in seven words."

I love you, Bob!


----------



## KcJason1

Portages 898 nov 09'

First one outta box, never had a 898 before.. It's FANTASTIC!!!! Razor sharp burn as well!


----------



## protekk

An 08' SLR Regios.


----------



## harley33

KcJason1 said:


> Portages 898 nov 09'
> 
> First one outta box, never had a 898 before.. It's FANTASTIC!!!! Razor sharp burn as well!


They are great aren't they!


----------



## TXsmoker

KcJason1 said:


> Portages 898 nov 09'
> 
> First one outta box, never had a 898 before.. It's FANTASTIC!!!! Razor sharp burn as well!


Ive beem meaning to get my hands on a box of those. Never had one but I hear good things and I like every other party Ive smoked.


----------



## CeeGar

06 RASS. So far...delicious


----------



## bpegler

TXsmoker said:


> Ive beem meaning to get my hands on a box of those. Never had one but I hear good things and I like every other party Ive smoked.


Mildly controversial statement:

Besides a Lusitania with real age, the 8-9-8s are the best cigar in the regular Partagas line.

They also look beautiful in the hand, long and slender.


----------



## KcJason1

TXsmoker said:


> Ive beem meaning to get my hands on a box of those. Never had one but I hear good things and I like every other party Ive smoked.


They are great.. I think you can get a 10ct cab for about $90.. And the little box looks cool as well.. I'm thinking I need a full 25ct before to long just to hold onto... People say they are like crack.. I can definitely see that.. I will revisit in november when mine hit the 2 year mark..


----------



## bdw1984

bpegler said:


> Mildly controversial statement:
> 
> Besides a Lusitania with real age, the 8-9-8s are the best cigar in the regular Partagas line.
> 
> They also look beautiful in the hand, long and slender.


Not controversial to me...

I smoked an 09 898 tonight and it was fantastic. To me these are better than the 05 (original release) PSP 2 that I have, and blow the SD4 out of the water. I have only smoked a handful of Presidentes, but the 898 shines brighter imo. If they still made the SDCs, I may argue...

For me:

1) Lusi
2) 898
3) Shorts
4) All others


----------



## asmartbull

Today it is going to be a "big" day
05 Esplendido
08 Sir Winston......

and need to buy more 898's.............

Enjoy the day gents........


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Today it is going to be a "big" day
> 05 Esplendido
> 08 Sir Winston......
> 
> and need to buy more 898's.............
> 
> Enjoy the day gents........


I guess I missed the "smoke the greatest Churchills in the world" memo.

Enjoy those great cigars Al!

All I have to decide "what smokes best in an oven" cigar today. Another upper 90s day.


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> Today it is going to be a "big" day
> 05 Esplendido
> 08 Sir Winston......
> 
> and need to buy more 898's.............
> 
> Enjoy the day gents........


Pretty good day there sir. Enjoy them, you deserve it. Still undecided for the day...


----------



## sligub

06 monti no2 
06 cohiba le06 pyramide


----------



## asmartbull

A great cigar day
Sir Winnie.......Best of the day.....Hands Down
Espy......Over shadowed by Winnie,,,,but awesome
Opus X, PL,,,,,the amature amonst professionals


----------



## astripp

I hear a lot of praise for the sir winnies. I'm surprised you put it over the espy, and that your 3 cigars are big. My 3 cigar days almost always mean two are minutos or pcs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partaags short this morning!
Right now a Partagas 898 i believe it is from 09 threw the box out can't remember!:clock:


----------



## asmartbull

astripp said:


> I hear a lot of praise for the sir winnies. I'm surprised you put it over the espy, and that your 3 cigars are big. My 3 cigar days almost always mean two are minutos or pcs.


I had 7 hrs of drifting on the lake......
and the Sir Winnies win the first round....

and

It's the first time I have ever smoken that much in one day....


----------



## Chris R

08 trindad colonial this afternoon.

Now Padilla 32, cannot hold a candle to the trinidad.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 5 tonight. Short and good.


----------



## mike91LX

had my first PLPC thanks to shuckins today, will def be picking up a cab of these soon


----------



## bdw1984

08 JL 1- didn't burn well at all (common complaint with these) but had some good flavors. These simply aren't ready yet but have a lot of potential.

Have a good weekend gents.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Morning early risers!
And a beautiful day it is!mg:
Partagas Short very dark Iced Coffee no sugar!
Have a fabulous day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroRaven

Damn Tony, you don't waste any time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Damn Tony, you don't waste any time!


Been up since 4.30 A.M :rockon:


----------



## sengjc

asmartbull said:


> I had 7 hrs of drifting on the lake......


Gone fishin?


----------



## asmartbull

sengjc said:


> Gone fishin?


Gone Drinkin'................

This AM, PLPC with French Press..........


----------



## bigslowrock

Had a Party Short last night after taking 2 weeks off with a cold.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo No.2 2004. This Monte is ON! Medium bodied, burned sugar, roasted peanuts. A hint of allspice.

This is the best Montecristo I've smoked since a mid 70s No.3 I had a few months ago.

Of course, this is also the last from it's box...


----------



## bdw1984

Party Short... was so hot outside I had to throw it out halfway in


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Northern Lights 09 Thanks Ron!!!!!!!
After a Rib eye steak Home made Baked beans Corn on the Cob!
3 fingers of Pappy life is good!:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a great cigar thanks again Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## s_vivo

A young Boli RC with a drop of red.


----------



## Big Rick

Trying to change up the morning routine a bit. I have just been so happy and comfortable with a breakfast rotation of Shorts, Reyes or El Principe but grabbed a '10 Monte #4 (my first ever) this morning. Very, very mild. Too mild perhaps but a good cigar for a dark, rainy morning. My coffee may have overpowered it a bit too.


----------



## smelvis

Party Jar Release Africa = Thanks Ron
Party Presidents
H Upmann Sir Winston
Monte Petit Tubo

Now for Sunday

PS
I am Dreaming of my collection aging like some of you! mine is two years old at the beginning with a few lucky older ones and a few older Purchases. Man I wish I had started buying Cubans ten years ago boy was I late to the game or what


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a big Sunday breakfast with the kids!
A Cohiba Siglo I and a Trini Reyes back to back!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Sir Winnie last night. Thanks Ben


----------



## bdw1984

Son Of Thor said:


> Sir Winnie last night. Thanks Ben


How was it?


----------



## Son Of Thor

bdw1984 said:


> How was it?


I should have let it sit longer, but couldn't wait to try it. It was good when it would stay lit for me. I had to constantly keep lighting it though after the half way point.


----------



## CeeGar

Plucked a JLP Cazadores on the way out to finish some yard work this morning. It always surprises me how tasty those little mothers can be! Sometimes difficult to categorize it as just a "yard gar".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I know i was going to save it till my birthday but i couldn't keep my hands off it! Not a Cuban in the traditional sense but still made with Cuban tobacco!
A Cinco clear Havana cigar gifted to me by RON!
Thanks again my brother it was one hell of a refined smoke!
Flavors in layers creamy and still strong after and i am guessing now about 50 years!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Beli Fino 09 Some Red Wine left over from Sunday dinner Ciao!


----------



## 5.0

Smoked a Partagas Solomon covered in beautiful bloom kindly gifted by Don Fransisco of Don Fransisco cigars


----------



## smelvis

5point0 said:


> Smoked a Partagas Solomon covered in beautiful bloom kindly gifted by Don Fransisco of Don Fransisco cigars


How was it bro been looking at them for months and haven't pulled the trigger. they look great. It is okay to ask questions on this thread isn't it?

Thanks


----------



## harley33

My first Coho 06 EL pyramid. Jury is still out on this guy. What are the thoughts on these? Not sure that they are worth the price of admission....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> My first Coho 06 EL pyramid. Jury is still out on this guy. What are the thoughts on these? Not sure that they are worth the price of admission....


The 01's were much better just plagued with construction issues! The 06's lack flavor and depth compared to the 01's IMHO!


----------



## harley33

Thanks Tony. I experienced exactly what you described. Chocolate, but that was it. Not complex at all. Not sure aging will do anything with these guys.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Thanks Tony. I experienced exactly what you described. Chocolate, but that was it. Not complex at all. Not sure aging will do anything with these guys.


They were one dimensional in 06 and they still are today! At $30 a stick i would rather grab a box of Be-Hike 52's!


----------



## astripp

RASCC since it was raining and I wanted a quick smoke that wouldn't go bitter from the humidity.


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL......A little to humid,,,,,the draw was a tad tight.......
Siglo VI, with a few yrs on it.......Fantastic second half....


----------



## Chris R

ERDM choix, perfect afternoon cigar. Thanks Tripp!
Now bolivar PC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just finished some Lemon Merange pie and Iced Coffee!
Damn my girls a good cook!
Bolivar Imensas 07!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdw1984

04 Sig 6.... amazing :llama:


----------



## loki993

Well not today but last night actually. I didnt want a long smoke and I figured why not have one of my the SCDLH Principes I got from Thad a while back, hopefully thats ok to say. Anyway theyre the only 2 I had so Ive been saving them, I figured why not, they do me no good sitting in the humi lol what better time to smoke it but now.

Well glad I did too, very tasty. Tons of twang and really full bodied for such a small smoke. It was great all around thats for sure. 

It was the second CC Ive had and now I only have one left lol. Ill have to get my hands on more thats for sure. They definitely have a flavor that is unique for sure.


----------



## harley33




----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


>


Hopefully you enjoyed it.....


----------



## harley33

Yes I did! :smoke2:

Thank you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A partagas short this morning in the building i was working in! When asked to put it out I replied Go shit in you hard hat needless to say i was dismissed which was my intention all along, I have had just about all i could stand of one man and his ego! Needless to say when i invited him out to the parking lot to settle it like gentleman he refused. I have not been that mad in years! Never has someone found all the buttons and pushed them in the right sequence!
Just finished dinner an Arrogant Bastard Ale named after me of course!
And a 2006 Re Bolivar Thanks Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

Party 898 UV.....Today, this is the best cigar in the world....


----------



## harley33

Siglo 6.... major burn issues. Not happy with that.


----------



## Scott W.

Yesterday it was a 09 Mag 50, in my top 5 right now.


----------



## TrippMc4

Just finished up a Cohiba Corona Especial '05. Thanks harley33!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced Coffee Black!
Have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tea:


----------



## sengjc

Quintero Panatela.

Short and straightforward stick with lots of Cuban goodness. Not much time for anything else tonight, unfortunately.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CFM CG DL 3 fingers of knob creek!:tea:


----------



## asmartbull

09 898......Amazing....No doubt in my mind that the 898 is the best
in the line up......the question...Is the V better than the UV.....
Slight edge to the UV...at least this week...


----------



## harley33

Going with the crowd, 09 898. This is in my top 5 for sure, elegance, perfect burn, complete enjoyment. If you are on the fence, go for it.


----------



## astripp

Buy em by the mastercase! I wish I could.


----------



## smelvis

Nothing yet but after some Layer talk gonna smoke a Cohhiba Grand Reserva. Times to shot to wait for good news that sometimes seems to never come!!!!


----------



## bpegler

Partagas 8-9-8 UV from 98. Such an incredibly smooth smoke. I think the Varnished may be a bit more complex, but really these cigars have nothing to do with each other.

(The mere fact that we are lucky enough to have an opinion on these wonderful cigars is fabulous.)


----------



## smelvis

smelvis said:


> Nothing yet but after some Layer talk gonna smoke a Cohhiba Grand Reserva. Times to shot to wait for good news that sometimes seems to never come!!!!


I lied not on purpose a good bud Ron gave me one and I already smoked it but I still have this Behike he also gave me, sometimes a good smoke given by a good friend boosts the mood, Thanks Ron :tea:

I was so fluttered my spelling was worse than usual damn shaking hands, so a picture anyway.

Bob how are those UN varnished I have been looking ever since I heard you fellers rave about them. if they are out there they are well hidden. I like the varnished and some day will find a box probably pay dearly but I will find one!


----------



## bpegler

Dave,

The reason you can't find any UVs is because Bull bought them all! Just PM me your address and I'll find one of the few Bull didn't smoke yet and send it your way.

If Habanos SA hadn't discontinued these, we wouldn't have this problem.

Next there won't be any more RyJ Hermosos and I'll be really pissed.


----------



## s_vivo

smelvis said:


> Nothing yet but after some Layer talk gonna smoke a Cohhiba Grand Reserva. Times to shot to wait for good news that sometimes seems to never come!!!!


Let me know how it smokes mate, I'm still waiting to light mine up....


----------



## s_vivo

Nevermind.....too slow on the typing for me


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> Let me know how it smokes mate, I'm still waiting to light mine up....


It was pretty good not worth the money but it was a gift so at that price delicious , smoking a 56 Behike now it's as good as the reserva to me maybe better?

Ron gifted them to me, what a guy huh?


----------



## s_vivo

smelvis said:


> It was pretty good not worth the money but it was a gift so at that price delicious , smoking a 56 Behike now it's as good as the reserva to me maybe better?
> 
> Ron gifted them to me, what a guy huh?


A man who could be held no higher in regard....

Have you compared all the BHK's yet?

I still haven't even lit one up yet.......the 54s I've got have been resting for about a year now, so they are getting close to being ready.


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> A man who could be held no higher in regard....
> 
> Have you compared all the BHK's yet?
> 
> I still haven't even lit one up yet.......the 54s I've got have been resting for about a year now, so they are getting close to being ready.


Naw just this one a 56 and another of the same, very good. The 2nd one was rested better and I can taste the nub as I type,


----------



## sengjc

Punch Punch Punch.

Last stick and I dry boxed this for a month to the point of being almost ambient humidity, which about 55% RH where I am at.

No more overt woodiness and very much better with interesting walnut and coffee-earthy notes. I guess these are one of those sticks that do better dry. Medium-full with moderate spice. Smooth delivery.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Partagas Short at 5 a.m, Cohiba Siglo I now
Coffee black later gents.
*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Grilled sausage and peppers out back!
Arrogant Bastard Ale Monticristo #2 09!
Or was it really it had no triple cap!
mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:


----------



## Mr_mich

Partyshort, Just finishing it up.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sir Winnie is on deck for tonight.....
Looks like a good "porch sitting" evening....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for picking my evening cigar BullMan!
I shall have a Sir Winston gifted me by no other than Ron!
Thanks bro!:rockon:


----------



## bdw1984

Fine, since you guys insist... Winny it is


----------



## asmartbull

I am 1/2 way through Sir Winnie (09) and have to say this may top my Espy's.......Tonight, the SW is the best cigar in the world....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am about 1/3 into the one Ron gifted me! Don't know what year it is but damn is it good! I may have to grab a box! Thanks again Ron!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habano

The Sir Winston I've not had, but hear many good things about it Hope you gents enjoy the Sir Winnie's tonight and not sure what I'll be smoking yet on the back deck as it's a perfect evening!


----------



## harley33

This is going to cost me some cash$$$$ !!!!!!..... I hate when I can't play along... I will correct this situation...


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> This is going to cost me some cash$$$$ !!!!!!..... I hate when I can't play along... I will correct this situation...


I can fix that.....


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> The Sir Winston I've not had, but hear many good things about it Hope you gents enjoy the Sir Winnie's tonight and not sure what I'll be smoking yet on the back deck as it's a perfect evening!


I can fix that...


----------



## TrippMc4

asmartbull said:


> I can fix that...


Damn you Bull! You beat me to it! I had the same idea... My Sir Winnie's are still a little young though (Dec 10) so go ahead and hit them!

I'm smoking a PSD4. Not quite a Sir Winnie but still a great smoke!


----------



## Chris R

SLR A this afternoon, tight draw but great flavor. 

PLPC now


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> I can fix that.....


No Sir, I have a plan in place for a long term solution. :rockon:

You have been way too kind to me.

"Please expect delivery in 10 - 22 working days" :hungry:
To make up for my lack of stock of the big boys, I enjoyed a 05 PSP #2.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> No Sir, I have a plan in place for a long term solution. :rockon:
> 
> You have been way too kind to me.
> 
> "Please expect delivery in 10 - 22 working days" :hungry:
> To make up for my lack of stock of the big boys, I enjoyed a 05 PSP #2.


*Please expect delivery in 3 days*


----------



## lebz

Smoking a romeo y julieta regalias de londres on the terrace... CN tower is glowing orange tonight

Enjoy these tasty little treats!


----------



## ptpablo

enjoyed a siglo VI and a Stewarts rootbeer on the deck, on this beautiful evening!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

About a third of the way in to the RyJ 04 EL that I got from Ben in our trade. I decided to try this one out while the box I just got takes a little nap.


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> *Please expect delivery in 3 days*


:spank: You know better than to tempt fate around here Jeff. The Bull sees all...

Cory, how did you like the RyJ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced Coffee black!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Son Of Thor

bdw1984 said:


> :spank: You know better than to tempt fate around here Jeff. The Bull sees all...
> 
> Cory, how did you like the RyJ?


The RyJ was good :bounce:


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Siglo I out on the deck last night. What a wonderful little smoke, it makes me wonder what a cohiba lancero might be like. It seems that I am starting g to really enjoy smaller ring smokes I just love the way the larger rings look and feel.


----------



## asmartbull

Looking forward to tonight,,,I think it is going to be a Upmann #2 or
a BCE 07................perhaps I will start earlier and have both......:hungry:


----------



## Mayne Street

Monte Edmundo with a Dewar's.


----------



## asmartbull

Change of plans...
The Trinidad Rob T was calling......
Who am I to say no..........

Simply Fabulous....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CFM DL Torp Seltzer with lemon double the Twang LOL!


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> Change of plans...
> The Trinidad Rob T was calling......
> Who am I to say no..........
> 
> Simply Fabulous....


Got to say...The rh in one of the cooler has spiked to 67.......
This Trin Rob T is spicier than anyone to date....
Totally different that 60.......
I would have never recognized this as a Trinidad.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Got to say...The rh in one of the cooler has spiked to 67.......
> This Trin Rob T is spicier than anyone to date....
> Totally different that 60.......
> I would have never recognized this as a Trinidad.....


:attention::attention::attention:
:attention::attention:
Time to swap out that Kitty Litter!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :attention::attention::attention:
> :attention::attention:
> Time to swap out that Kitty Litter!


Tomorrow......


----------



## aea6574

Viaje holiday blend this afternoon and a Boli RC this evening. I could definately tell the diference between these two.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Perry72

08 Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## Chris R

RASCC, best one I have had so far, great little cigar reminded so much of it big brother the RASS.

RG pantel's extra, after work while watching the debate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI iced coffee !
Have a great day gents!:thumb:


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Magnum 46 2006. These are smoking well, my favorite from the Magnum line. Not a Sir Winston mind you, but great for a morning smoke.


----------



## protekk

In the First third of an 08 Monte 2 and it's a good one!!


----------



## sligub

06 cohiba robusto


----------



## Chris R

06 Cohiba CE, this cigar puts most high end NCs to shame!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My pal Jimmy is over just finished burgers dogs steaks corn on the grill!
Couple of espressos with anisette and canoli.
Couple of Monticristo Compay cigars these are the i believe 02. They look like a Partagas Salomone with the foot cut square.
Can't be sure if they are really Cuban Cigars or non Cuban cigars!ound:


----------



## s_vivo

Mag 46 Mar 08, out of a cab......might need a little while longer.
Mag 48 EL for the GF and she loved it.....I may have snuck a drag or two and will be definitely be cracking another one of these in the near future.


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My pal Jimmy is over just finished burgers dogs steaks corn on the grill!
> Couple of espressos with anisette and canoli.
> Couple of Monticristo Compay cigars these are the i believe 02. They look like a Partagas Salomone with the foot cut square.
> *Can't be sure if they are really Cuban Cigars or non Cuban cigars!*ound:


Sounds like trouble to me, Tony...


----------



## szyzk

SCdlH La Punta from 08, if I remember correctly.


----------



## asmartbull

08 P2.......needs more time....


----------



## s_vivo

2002 La Gloria Cubana Medaille d' Or No 1
Thanks Benji!!


----------



## aea6574

Trini Robusto T last night. Nice cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 Coffee black i got a hell of a hangover!


----------



## bdw1984

03 Des Dieux from Corey yesterday, 06 Lusi from a friend last night. Both cigars were incredible in their own right, but there's something about smoking an aged Lusi that makes you feel like royalty... It was one hell of a cigar.


----------



## Mante

Siglo VI GR from 2009. Hmmmmm, very refined but has more potential. Wait for these in about three years I say.


----------



## HydroRaven

Was that the birthday smoke, Warren?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice Birthday Gar for sure!:first:


----------



## Mante

HydroRaven said:


> Was that the birthday smoke, Warren?


Yes it was. A great cigar but has the potential to be astounding me thinks.

Indeed Tony, what better way to enjoy a birthday than do it with a gifted smoke? This is how I pay my homage to the BOTL's. I enjoy the gifts.


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC 08 Coffee black i got a hell of a hangover!


Where's my invite? I would have brought the donuts!

I'm gonna fire up the French Press this morning and then fire up a Fonseca Cosacos!


----------



## dav0

A simply amazing (especially since it's still green) Monte #4 with my coffee! Box date on this was Feb 11.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 seltzer water while smoking some ribs!


----------



## socalocmatt

Punch Punch and a cold brew.


----------



## sengjc

San Cristobal de La Habana Principe.

Youngish, probably a 2010? Haven't had a CC in a while and this little stick never fails to impress. Yummy creamy mocha flavours and nutmeggy-Cuban twang out in spades.

Impeccably constructed, there's something about this line that always sees it wrapped in the most exquisitely oily and finely veined wrappers, at least based on my experience with them so far.

Just a touch resistance on the draw, how I like my CCs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Coronas seniors! Coffee black Egg Whites Bacon Rye toast!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

Yesyerday a change ofplans
Had 3, 1/3's of the Party Cellebra (sp)
I get more flavor outof these than any party short....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Terrible rainy day!
My buddy Frank just came over uncle Pat is on the way just toasted the foot on an Partagas 898 V from 09. I gotta say these are the bomb!


----------



## harley33

05 Cohiba Corona Especiales. These are hit and miss... sort of like the 06 EL in flavor, perfect burn, just not real complex. Not sure they are worth the coin....

Live and burn...


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> 05 Cohiba Corona Especiales. These are hit and miss... sort of like the 06 EL in flavor, perfect burn, just not real complex. Not sure they are worth the coin....
> 
> Live and burn...


Jeff
I have found that true for many 05-06.
I am looking for 08 and younger.......I think recent production will
out-perform those years...


----------



## asmartbull

Starting the day with EMP in a Four dot.....oops wrong forum....
To be followed by Epi 2 with oj...


----------



## harley33

Thanks for advice Bull... There are a couple of things that I want from pre 06 and then I think that I am going to start focusing more on recent boxes. The Sig 4's & 6's from that time period have my attention. 

I have some Punch RS11 in route from that time period. Have to see how they end up. I have had 2 Punch in my life, so it'll be a "New to Me"...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Thanks for advice Bull... There are a couple of things that I want from pre 06 and then I think that I am going to start focusing more on recent boxes. The Sig 4's & 6's from that time period have my attention.
> 
> I have some Punch RS11 in route from that time period. Have to see how they end up. I have had 2 Punch in my life, so it'll be a "New to Me"...


I would stay away from Punch 05-08 after that they seem to have gotten back on track but that's just me!
Enjoy your smokes!


----------



## CeeGar

'09 VR Famoso and a diet Dr.Pepper....smoking and burning nice. :smoke:


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 and a Party Short last night with some Pappy 20.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Monte 2 and a Party Short last night with some Pappy 20.


Damn Tony your a man after my own heart and a class act!
Pat Frank Jimmy just left had a great day! Sitting back with a BBF 09 and some Makers Mark! Cheers to all!


----------



## Son Of Thor

Party P2 from 05, excellent cigar


----------



## castaweb

*Bolivar Belicosos Finos bombed to me by Shuckins. This was a nice way to wind down the day today.*


----------



## harley33

Celebrating a beautiful night in central Ohio...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced Coffee Dark have a nice day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Partagas 898 V at lunch and a Partagas SD#4 now. I guess its just one of those Partagas days!:cheer2:


----------



## astripp

Lusi this afternoon. Nice way to spend a rainy day.


----------



## harley33

Beautiful night tonight for deck activities. Bolivar Simones. An hour of bliss! Thank you!


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Beautiful night tonight for deck activities. Bolivar Simones. An hour of bliss! Thank you!


One of the best "new to me" for the yr.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee black!


----------



## Tredegar

10 Monte 4. Simply awesome.


----------



## asmartbull

Tredegar said:


> 10 Monte 4. Simply awesome.


 Good to hear....not a lot of reviews on these....


----------



## bdw1984

Yesterday was a 2010 PSD LE- horrible, wouldn't stay lit and was sour/tannic

Followed that up with a 99 RyJ Exhibicion no. 4- beautiful cigar. mild, very complex and flavorful.


----------



## asmartbull

ERDM CS........Nice "early day" cigar,,,,,,,Good with iced coffee.
My taste are changing a bit, and these are getting boring...


----------



## bpegler

bdw1984 said:


> Yesterday was a 2010 PSD LE- horrible, wouldn't stay lit and was sour/tannic
> 
> Followed that up with a 99 RyJ Exhibicion no. 4- beautiful cigar. mild, very complex and flavorful.


Are the RyJ cab worthy?


----------



## jakesmokes

Smoking a Partagas P2 at the moment. Sitting in my backyard in the sun. I am, uh, working at home


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:boink::boink::boink::boink:
:brick::brick:


asmartbull said:


> ERDM CS........Nice "early day" cigar,,,,,,,Good with iced coffee.
> My taste are changing a bit, and these are getting boring...


I thought you decided to keep them i never heard back from you!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Rass
The woodsy notes were noticeably absent...
The spice was slightly exaggerated....
The first 2 1/3's were muttled
The final 1/3 epic


----------



## TrippMc4

HdM Epicure No. 1 - Oct '05. Really great first 2/3, last 1/3 was a little bitter. These haven't been resting too long in the humi so may need a little more time but I have a feeling they will be great in a few more weeks...


----------



## harley33

Party 2. Great smoke and exhale, but the aftertaste was different. Hmmm... Maybe Bull is right and why mess with a good thing.... 898!


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC while on a conference call tonight. 

Nice to smoke while working.

best regards, tony


----------



## bdw1984

'05 Punch RS 11- meh

PL Encantos courtesy of Corey- lovely. Def. buying a box to bury for the long haul. These have lots of legs, should be beautiful in 3-5


----------



## socalocmatt

Just fired up a Monte 4.


----------



## Tredegar

Bolivar Bonita: date unknown. Another great cigar that, unfortunately, has been discontinued.


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Serie P No. 1 from 2010.

A relatively youngish stick but already displaying all the traits that make this illustrious marque famous. Some A-grade tobacco was used to make this stick. Lovely, simply extraordinary.

Would I buy it again? Probably not. Why not?

I can get two Partagas Serie P No. 2 for the price of one Partagas Serie P No. 1. They will give me the same amount of flavour and enjoyment. Still a most hedonistic stick, a must for the Partagas lovers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee!:ranger:


----------



## dav0

Well, not today, but my last cigar last night was a fine Party Serie D Especial 2010 box date July 2010. Tasted pretty damn good with just a year!izza:


----------



## asmartbull

With sun in the forecast and rum on the boat, Mr. Prez gets the call
with Mr. Upamnn the II, on deck.


----------



## KcJason1

Sitting on the Patio, 76 degrees with a slight breeze and smoking a Party short w/Black coffee!!! Smoking my first short ever and I must say what a fantastic combination.. Before I die give me a box of shorts to smoke with my last meal!

The weather makes it so much better after that silly heat streak of 100+ days for a month!

Great day to be off!!
Jason


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta love the Partagas short black coffee combo!!!!!!!!!!!:yo:
A CFMDL CG Iced dark coffee while washing the Corvette after a quick run to Brooklyn and back!


----------



## HydroRaven

H. Upmann Connie 1 yesterday with a few glasses of red.


----------



## astripp

Beautiful day on the Cape, smoked an 898 with my morning coffee and an SLR Regios in the afternoon with some reading. The 09 Regios are really coming around and I'm starting to find some mint in the last third in addition to the anise and vanilla. The 898 was a joy as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 fingers of pappy and a RYJ from 04 courtesy of Mr. Mich Thanks bro!


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 UV.......Stupendous
05 Monte Especiales.....IMHO, one of the finest Monte's period.


----------



## harley33

09 898 and it was great after a shitty day. My wife and kids are now talking to me..... :x


----------



## CeeGar

harley33 said:


> 09 898 and it was great after a shitty day. My wife and kids are now talking to me..... :x


Man, must be something in the air....


----------



## Mr_mich

harley33 said:


> 09 898 and it was great after a shitty day. My wife and kids are now talking to me..... :x


an 898 has a way of making days better, you just gotta find a better hiding spot from the wife and kids to :smoke:


----------



## ssutton219

2010 Upmann


One of my favs!!!




Shawn


----------



## s_vivo

An 08ish Monte 4, must say only into the first third and really enjoying it. These are the most sold cigar for a reason I suppose.


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 1 from 2009.

Milder than the Mag 46 but typical flavours are there. I find this stick to have better balance and refinement while the Mag 46 has more intensity of flavour. Comparable to the Mag 50 except the Mag 50 loses out in complexity. An aromatic, medium bodied stick from an illustrious CC brand that will not disappoint the twang hunters.

A word warning though, be prepared to be all twanged-out after this. 

Very rich and most satisfying with lots of potential.


----------



## Mayne Street

Boli Gold Medal


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am smoking a Partagas Short after some frosted flakes with a banana. :banana:Accompanied with black coffee from my new coffee maker. But this is no ordinary Partagas short. As it was gifted to me by Mr. Mich thanks bro gifted cigars are always better!:high5::rockon:


----------



## asmartbull

Mayne Street said:


> Boli Gold Medal


 Brett
How are these coming along ?


----------



## Mayne Street

To be honest, I wasn't overly impressed with it. I bought it from a B&M in Dublin and it may have been over humidified and/or young. I had one burn issue that needed to be corrected, it went out on me twice, burned hot entering the final third and tasted bitter (also entering the final third).

It was still better than most NCs though! Couldn't beat the setting either, sitting in a pub in Dublin having a Guinness.


----------



## bdw1984

Smoked an 02 Punch SS 2 from a friend's cab last night... pretty boring


----------



## asmartbull

Lunch time is calling for another monte especiales........Can you see the smile on my face ???


----------



## Mutombo

I've got a Mag 48 teed up for the drive home later today.


----------



## dav0

My next to last Monte #4 from a box of 10 with a date of Feb 2011.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Churchill from the bottom of the foot locker!
Not sure of the date but its pretty darn old! It has the old style band and i have not bought these in at least 10 or 12 years.
Sweet nutty and as smooth as the prom queens thighs lol!


----------



## bdw1984

10 Coro- delicious

@ Tony- I miss those old RyJ Churchills, esp. the tubos :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bdw1984 said:


> 10 Coro- delicious
> 
> @ Tony- I miss those old RyJ Churchills, esp. the tubos :hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


I just put it out a 1/2 hour ago i forgot how good these were!


----------



## usrower321

My computer decided to short out today so I figured I would smoke my first cc. 

Partagas mille fleurs. Thank you Tripp!


----------



## fanman1

you know the saying never judge a book by its cover. the same thing goes with cigar bands. i was looking for a quick smoke this evening so i could go to bed at a reasonable time (that didnt work). the olny thing in my humi that was smallish was this Macanudo cru royalle. i hesitantly decided i would give it a go. i had a tough time getting the thing lit in the wind but i ot there and this is how it went. 

the the first half inch of the cigar was bad, it was bitter and gross but probably because i has such a bad light. from there it went into a nice medium flavor with a bit of very plesant spice. at the final third it really got good. i dont know what to call the flavors it was manly a good flavor with a hint of nice flavor and with a nice adition of spice. i would say it started out mild-med and progressed its way to med-full. and i realy was expecting it to be bad just because of the mac name on there. but the mac name did ensure perfect burn and great construction. so i think im gonna buy a fiver sor somthing of these ecause they are a realy great smoke with a bad band.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black iced coffee! Have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroRaven

Austin, I think you got the wrong section, buddy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn Dave i just saw that!:ranger:


----------



## sengjc

HydroRaven said:


> Austin, I think you got the wrong section, buddy


LMAO. Yeah it does get confusing sometimes. Just the other day I posted about my CC smoke in the NC equivalent thread.


----------



## Son Of Thor

PLPC from 07


----------



## CeeGar

Son Of Thor said:


> PLPC from 07


How was it? I still have some 07 that I haven't touched in a long time.


----------



## asmartbull

This afteroon smoke will be an 08 HU #2


----------



## protekk

Enjoying a PSD4 courtesy of Shuckins!! Thanks buddy!!


----------



## TrippMc4

'06 Espy. Wow...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ El 2004 Arrogant Bastard Ale Stupendous!


----------



## fanman1

sengjc said:


> LMAO. Yeah it does get confusing sometimes. Just the other day I posted about my CC smoke in the NC equivalent thread.


thanks for not judging me too hard. it was late.


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> This afteroon smoke will be an 08 HU #2


After that was an 08 VR Unicos which blew the Upmann out of the water...


----------



## bpegler

2004 RyJ Hermosos No. 2. Tony got me thinking about these with his post.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hope you enjoy yours as much as i did mine!:bounce:


----------



## primetime76

Party serie d #4...my first REAL Cuban attempt...so far so good!


----------



## Vicini

primetime76 said:


> Party serie d #4...my first REAL Cuban attempt...so far so good!


damn good smoke boss. Enjoy.


----------



## aea6574

Party Short with a Bell's Oberon.


----------



## bdw1984

Epic day of smoking...

Lunch was an 09 QdO corona- delicious

Dinner was an '03 Punch SS 1- simply outstanding... what Punch could and used to be

And for the finale... A 1960s Dunhill Don Candido 506. This cigar is as good as it gets. I think that it's the best cigar I've ever smoked... Can't remember having smoked anything better. For a 50yo cigar, it was strong, balanced and so complex that I had to close my eyes to try and identify flavors. This cigar had been stored impeccably and has certainly stood the test of time...


----------



## asmartbull

bdw1984 said:


> Epic day of smoking...
> 
> Lunch was an 09 QdO corona- delicious
> 
> Dinner was an '03 Punch SS 1- simply outstanding... what Punch could and used to be
> 
> And for the finale... A 1960s Dunhill Don Candido 506. This cigar is as good as it gets. I think that it's the best cigar I've ever smoked... Can't remember having smoked anything better. For a 50yo cigar, it was strong, balanced and so complex that I had to close my eyes to try and identify flavors. This cigar had been stored impeccably and has certainly stood the test of time...


Ben
Wish you had snapped a pic of the Dunhill.....Great cigar for a deserving brother..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Iced coffee!!!!!


----------



## harley33

Yesterday was a good day, but not as good as Ben's... Got off work a little early and decided to opt on a 898UV. This was an awesome stick. To me, the profile was very similar to the other 898, but this had something more on the second half. A delightful hour plus. Thank You!

After dinner I went with a 09 Siglo IV. Started out good, but young, exploded about an inch in. There was a crack in the wrapper and I had a bad feeling that was going to happen.... went back in and got a Punch RS 11 from 05. This was my first out of the box. I'll have another one this weekend and wait to draw a conclusion.

Cheers to a great weekend!


----------



## harley33

Went with another Punch after washing both cars. Yuck. bitter. Too much humidity I assume. These will calm down for awhile.


----------



## Frinkiac7

LGC Tainos, a great light cigar as always.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Partagas 898 V while smoking ribs out back!


----------



## ssutton219

2001 SLR corona...



God I love these!!!



Shawn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just had this for dinner with an Arrogant Bastard Ale!



Having this for desert with another Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## ssutton219

I think I hate you tony!





Shawn


----------



## asmartbull

A terrific 07 Monte PE


----------



## astripp

Tony, no way you had 2 racks of ribs and 6 ears of corn by yourself! I can eat, but a full rack does me in any day of the week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

astripp said:


> Tony, no way you had 2 racks of ribs and 6 ears of corn by yourself! I can eat, but a full rack does me in any day of the week.


No i meant i made this and ate this for dinner! I had 5 ribs and 2 ears of corn! The kids ate to Dom and Lily had two ears of corn! Got it at the farm stand so sweet but the kernels were a little small.! And there are enough ribs left for 3 more meals leftovers in the fridge!


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI, damn fine cigar.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Scott W.

Monte Edmundo (no Tube)
Johnny O fresh rolled

good day.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Since it was my first I am not 100% sure what it was. To the best of my knowledge it was a Por Larranaga Petit Corona. It was very "sour" tasting. That is the best descriptive word I can think of. I can't pinpoint what it was but kind of a kimchi-ish, sour cream-ish bite to it. It was certainly much different than any cigar I've had. It was way too dense, and required a lot of work to loosen it up to get it to smoke normally (paper clip). Overall, a good experience. It certainly wasn't anything to turn me away from the forbidden fruit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black Partagas short!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## bdw1984

Per Bull's request


----------



## asmartbull

For lunch I will be serving an 05 Esplendido.
Dinner looks to be a 05 Monte Especiales .
May finish the night with the pipe......

You all are welcome for lunch....


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> For lunch I will be serving an 05 Esplendido.
> Dinner looks to be a 05 Monte Especiales .
> May finish the night with the pipe......
> 
> You all are welcome for lunch....


Sounds great, Bull. How long will it be until your menu goes like this?

lunch- pipe
dinner - pipe
nightcap- pipe 
:roll:


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> You all are welcome for lunch....


Road Trip!

Last night was a Sir Winnie. Very nice stick, but I still think the Espy wins out. My biggest problem with the churchill / DC's is that I can't sit still for 2 hours. You definitely have to plan ahead for the big boys.

This morning will be a 08 SLR Series A, a bottle of water and the Sunday paper.


----------



## asmartbull

CeeGar said:


> Sounds great, Bull. How long will it be until your menu goes like this?
> 
> lunch- pipe
> dinner - pipe
> nightcap- pipe
> :roll:


Colin
Not likely, but the pipe has it's place. I don't smoke cigars in the car or in the house. Both places that I can enjoy the pipe. It is also good when time is at a premium..... 
I am luck I don't have to choose


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> Colin
> Not likely, but the pipe has it's place. I don't smoke cigars in the car or in the house. Both places that I can enjoy the pipe. It is also good when time is at a premium.....
> I am luck I don't have to choose


Same here. My wife doesn't mind my pipe...she don't like my stinky cigars.


----------



## bpegler

Punch Punch 09. A gift from Martin. Review is posted.


----------



## astripp

ERDM CS to finish my vacation.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Had a Rafael Gonzalez Panetela with coffee this morning, nice and easy, sweet chocolate. Warming up for something bigger this evening...


----------



## harley33

07 R&J EL. A little less chocolate than it's older brother, but still good in it's own right.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A BBF 09 while the power was out and i was talking to BullMan!


----------



## bigslowrock

Party short


----------



## bpegler

Johnny O. Kind of one dimensional. I wished I liked these more.


----------



## CeeGar

bigslowrock said:


> Party short


Same here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have some Johnny-O's just dug one out lets see how its coming along! These were in the funk couple of months back!


----------



## harley33

Trinidad Robusto Extra. These are coming along nicely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No the O's are still in the funk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebz

Weather cleared in TO. Spent most of the day watching Netflix (catching up on some 80s action flicks) while the dog nursed her sore back (she injured it last week.. on some Meds) and the gf played on her IPAD.

So here we have it.. patio smoking action with a Romeo No2 and the Habanos section open. First time enjoying a coffee with a CC.. amazing.. only down side it dropped to 65 degree

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/toronto2011082100021.jpg/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC iced coffee have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

This morning SLR A,,,,making the French Press as I type...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS this is really yummy the PLPC left me hungry!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Yesterday:

Sig II and a 99 JL#2
Both were AWESOME


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Either a Sir winnie or a Monarch not really sure as it was at the bottom of the foot locker! Paired with Makers Mark 46 very nice cigar!


----------



## aea6574

Monte Especial #1. 2.5 hours + of great smoking experience while sitting on the back deck working. Winter is going to suck.

Best regards, tony


----------



## thrasher64

About to light up a '10 RASCC. Looking forward to flavor!


----------



## thrasher64

Man those things pack a punch, no subtly, heavy cuban flavor, vanilla, leather. Not 1/3rd through and my head was swimming.


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a 2007 Saint Luis Rey Serie A that was gifted to me by ja3480.


----------



## Chris R

2010 RASS, great cigar!!


----------



## lebz

aea6574 said:


> Monte Especial #1. 2.5 hours + of great smoking experience while sitting on the back deck working. Winter is going to suck.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Agreed!


----------



## smelvis

08 Siglo III Just got started on it but III is onbe of my favorites.


----------



## asmartbull

Dave
Shhhhhhhhhh on the III, more for us....

Tonight another SLR A with black coffee........for some reason
it just worked tonight


----------



## Tredegar

'10 H Upmann Petit Corona. Wonderful smoke.


----------



## Scott W.

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> Shhhhhhhhhh on the III, more for us....
> 
> Tonight another SLR A with black coffee........for some reason
> it just worked tonight


What year Bull? my 01's are still not quite there yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning!
BBF 09 now!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff

MC#2 and a cup of coffee


----------



## TrippMc4

Punch Small Club - RE France

Picked 2 of these up when I was in Monte Carlo back in May. This was the first one I tried. Really impressed me! For a little cigar it was very flavorful and was surprisingly complex. Wish I had picked up more of them!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lukesparksoff said:


> MC#2 and a cup of coffee


:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:
:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## szyzk

09 Fonseca Cosacos gifted to me by a local cigar-smoking buddy!


----------



## Qball

'09 Cohiba Siglos IV... these are maturing nicely. Smoke output has increased.... and the smell is simply define...


----------



## Big Rick

An amazing CORO thanks to Asmartbull. Thank you so much for the great cigar, conversation and education. I learned a lot today. Thanks again for your generosity.


----------



## bdw1984

PL Robusto- yummy


----------



## Rock31

Party Short.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just stopped in to say Top of the morning to ya all!
Have a blessed day gotta head out i am burning daylight!
Partagas short coffee Black!


----------



## asmartbull

Big Rick said:


> An amazing CORO thanks to Asmartbull. Thank you so much for the great cigar, conversation and education. I learned a lot today. Thanks again for your generosity.


I too had a time. Now that you know where I live and where the coolers are, no need to be a stranger........I also had Siglo III that was exceptionally good.


----------



## primetime76

Going to make it a CORO or RASS ('07) tonight for sure...too tired the last couple nights to smoke...and I too WILL herf with AL...soon...very soon!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Toasting the foot on an RYJ Hermoses 04 El .Some Pappy for company!
Peace gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

In the dry box is an 08 Trinidad Coloniales.....Almost forgot
I had these...


----------



## titlowda

Bull I would really like to know what you think of the 08 trini. I got a box of 08's in the mail the other day and have them resting due to a few weeks in transit. Just want to know if they are worth chasing another box.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Esplendido 2006.

Adjectives elude me.

It really is that good...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn those RYJ's are a hell of a cigar with a hell of an ugly band!:bounce:ound::faint:


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn those RYJ's are a hell of a cigar with a hell of an ugly band!:bounce:ound::faint:


Well, you weren't planning on smoking the band. At least I hope not!! ound::boink::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

titlowda said:


> Bull I would really like to know what you think of the 08 trini. I got a box of 08's in the mail the other day and have them resting due to a few weeks in transit. Just want to know if they are worth chasing another box.


This one was great out of the gate,but not much for stamina.
The first 2 1/3's were a carnival for the palate, then she faded.
Dollar for dollar the reyes may be the gem....I just like saving the Reyes for when time is at a premium....and I want a premium cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn those RYJ's are a hell of a cigar with a hell of an ugly band!:bounce:ound::faint:


 My friend, there is no way those are lasting the Summer.


----------



## Habano

09 Party Short (Tony's cigar I now call them lol).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> My friend, there is no way those are lasting the Summer.


Summer I'll be lucky if they last till the end of the month!
ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> 09 Party Short (Tony's cigar I now call them lol).


Aren't they great though!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn those RYJ's are a hell of a cigar with a hell of an ugly band!:bounce:ound::faint:


Exactly why I bought two boxes with a third on the way. A special treat indeed!!


----------



## jeepthing

Juan Lopez Habana nice stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black! :thumb:here comes the rain!:frown:


----------



## Frodo

Bolivar Asia Pasifico RE (short robusto) with coffee. Not bad...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tall Dark Iced coffee slightly sweet!
An ERDM CS 09!
Watching the rain come down!


----------



## maxwell62

Partagas Habana Short Story first small Cuban for me 70mins, yup slow puffer, not a bad smoke.:biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CFMDL CG with a good friend this afternoon.


----------



## harley33

06 Espy. Started off a little harsh, but soon settled down to a great 90 minutes.


----------



## tpharkman

Bolivar Corona Gigantes 06. While it is a very nice cigar, the sad thing is it's the only one out of the fiver I bought that wasn't plugged.


----------



## x man

07 CCE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black!


----------



## astripp

Sir Winston and a cup of black coffee.
I think this really does live up to the hype.


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal El Principe......Just awesome.............


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> San Cristobal El Principe......Just awesome.............


:hungry::hungry: I need to re-stock on these...the fact that i'm out makes me :frusty: :tsk:


----------



## Chris R

RyJ short churchill, thanks Tripp! 
I know these get mixed review but I am really enjoying this cigar!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a BBF 09 3 fingers of knob creek!
Thank GOD its Friday!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just lit a BBF 09 3 fingers of knob creek!
> Thank GOD its Friday!


Your not out of they RyJ's already, are you ?...:whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Your not out of they RyJ's already, are you ?...:whoo:




Nah Bull i am behaving myself!:beerchug:


----------



## Rodeo

Had an 09 Quai D'Orsay corona today ROTT, no experience with this marca and I must say I liked it. Its a light, almost citrus-like smoke, very easy to puff, well-constructed with a darker wrapper than I expected. Corona size suits me very well too. I'll let them settle down and try another in a few weeks, but this one was really promising.

BTW, hey guys! Have not been around in a while, nice to lots of new faces and the same level of knowledge and excitement about our great hobby.


----------



## CeeGar

Hey! Welcome back, Steve!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Had an 09 Quai D'Orsay corona today ROTT, no experience with this marca and I must say I liked it. Its a light, almost citrus-like smoke, very easy to puff, well-constructed with a darker wrapper than I expected. Corona size suits me very well too. I'll let them settle down and try another in a few weeks, but this one was really promising.
> 
> BTW, hey guys! Have not been around in a while, nice to lots of new faces and the same level of knowledge and excitement about our great hobby.


Nice to see ya back Stephen!:dude:
BullMan and Bob are Mods!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::beerchug:


----------



## Rodeo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice to see ya back Stephen!:dude:
> BullMan and Bob are Mods!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo::beerchug:


Back at ya Tony! OMG you're correct, congrats Bull and Bob, two of the best members on this board!


----------



## harley33

Tony won't do it, so I will....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Back at ya Tony! OMG you're correct, congrats Bull and Bob, two of the best members on this board!


And what am i chopped liver!out:
Just joking welcome back bump coming your way!:dude:


----------



## primetime76

My very first CoRo!!! So excited...it isn't disappointing through the first inch!


----------



## asmartbull

primetime76 said:


> My very first CoRo!!! So excited...it isn't disappointing through the first inch!


Think Bit-O-Honey candy bar.........and hold on to your wallet


----------



## primetime76

Amazing for sure bullman! Should have gone with tje RASS first...a little cheaper...lol


----------



## primetime76

After smoking this CoRo I will never look at cigars the same again...thanks to Ron!


----------



## CeeGar

primetime76 said:


> After smoking this CoRo I will never look at cigars the same again...thanks to Ron!


Another one bites the dust! It's ok, Kipp....fly into the light


----------



## loki993

One more step closer to the edge and I think I'm getting ready to jump off lol. Tonight was a Monte #2 I got from a BOTL. Paired it with a Stone Escondian Black IPA. 


Great cigar. This is my 3rd CC so far and Ive decided I need more, lol soon. Also if anyone was interested the beer was really good too lol. Don't know though. I do have a question about the cigar, but Id rather not bring it up here. Think I could Pm someone about it?


----------



## dahu

today/tonight was a great time, my first multiple cigar day! Smoked a CoRo, SCdlH Principe, and a Shark. Hanging out with my Mom and Pops who are in NE from PA.


----------



## dahu

loki993 said:


> One more step closer to the edge and I think I'm getting ready to jump off lol. Tonight was a Monte #2 I got from a BOTL. Paired it with a Stone Escondian Black IPA.
> 
> Great cigar. This is my 3rd CC so far and Ive decided I need more, lol soon. Also if anyone was interested the beer was really good too lol. Don't know though. I do have a question about the cigar, but Id rather not bring it up here. Think I could Pm someone about it?


PM sent


----------



## StogieNinja

Oh my gosh. One of the most satisfying smokes of my life!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Large iced coffee Bagel with cream cheese and lox!
Damn i love ethnic food its what culture is all about!
ERDM CS Damn these are so good i wish i had more really great morning smoke!


----------



## harley33

Coffee, egg sandwich and a boli PC to start the day. Breakfast of champions!


----------



## asmartbull

Today I enjoyed the most interesting Monte 2 I have ever had.
It was either an 06 or 08. A gifted cigar that's writing has come off my label.
Spice like a Party
Woods like an Upmann
Cocoa like a VR
Muttled together, for a circus on my palate.

OK, bring on the hurricane...


----------



## Rodeo

Dip #4 for breakfast. 06 I think. Looked like a chocolate bar with a gorgeous wrapper and tasted like ... well like a well-aged dip 4 (I'm no good picking out specific flavors unless they bang me over the head). Very satisfying smoke, another HSA deletion that I'd like to see back, will smoke these over Monte 4s all day long

Storm prep almost complete, I'm thinking about a Trini Coloniale ... or maybe I'll grab a Trini T to say on the HSA deletion trail


----------



## CeeGar

For tonight,either an 06 Party Presidente or 06 Cohiba Siglo III...can't decide


----------



## dahu

asmartbull said:


> Today I enjoyed the most interesting Monte 2 I have ever had.
> It was either an 06 or 08. A gifted cigar that's writing has come off my label.
> Spice like a Party
> Woods like an Upmann
> Cocoa like a VR
> Muttled together, for a circus on my palate.
> 
> OK, bring on the hurricane...


Could storage ever cause a mix of flavors? If the Monte was in with a party, an upmann, etc? probably something that a less experienced smoker wouldn't even pick up, but just thought I'd ask.


----------



## asmartbull

dahu said:


> Could storage ever cause a mix of flavors? If the Monte was in with a party, an upmann, etc? probably something that a less experienced smoker wouldn't even pick up, but just thought I'd ask.


No. Storage has nothing to do with it.

They are hand rolled leaves that are aging.
Sometimes you just pick up some notes
more than others....


----------



## astripp

PLPC this morning, the cab I have needs more age.


----------



## dav0

Sitting in my man cave, still dry, finishing up a year old HdM Epi Esp.Hope I can say the same this time tomorroww!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 this afternoon we had a little party pizza ice cream for the kids!
Cigars bourbon beer for the adults sort of a pre hurricane party!
Everybody just left if anyone loses power or water tomorrow i will take em all in. Generator full and ready to rock!

Partags 898 V now from 09 gonna kick back watch the rain!
Stay safe all!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Exhibiccion No.2 EL 2001 this afternoon.

Partagas Serie D No.3 EL 2001 this evening.

Two ugly yet beautiful 10 year old ELs in one day.

Both fantastic in their own right.

Did a review on the Partagas.

Cigar nirvana.


----------



## szyzk

Por Larranaga PC!


----------



## CeeGar

Went with the Presidente....and it's not letting me down!


----------



## harley33

09 BBF. Great stick on a great night. Be safe on the East Coast!


----------



## Habano

99 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4 from a cab. First one, my god was it amazing. So glad a second box shipped Friday morning. Just an awesome treat after dinner this evening!


----------



## bpegler

Starbuck said:


> 99 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4 from a cab. First one, my god was it amazing. So glad a second box shipped Friday morning. Just an awesome treat after dinner this evening!


I was afraid of this.

Another to my must buy list.

My credit card is melting, melting.


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> I was afraid of this.
> 
> Another to my must buy list.
> 
> My credit card is melting, melting.


Not sure how many are left Bob, three at the time when I bought my second right before vacation, and that was two weeks ago. If you can't get your hands on a cab, let me know and I'll be glad to send you some your way.

Planning to smoke a couple more and conduct a full review in a few weeks. First box/cab of any pre 2000 cigars I've ever owned so I want to get another stick or two under my belt before I attempt a review on these sticks.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 out in the sun this afternoon.

Great, great smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## tpharkman

Parti Seri P 2--mine are still young but they gain a little bit with every few months of rest.


----------



## sengjc

Quintero Panatela from 2008 at the mall with some latte while waiting on my wife to conclude her shopping.


----------



## quo155

Enjoyed a _wonderful_ Montecristo No. 4 with my buddy TJ tonight...here it is at the point of _the nub_ (I used my new Craftsman nubber!)


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> 99 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4 from a cab. First one, my god was it amazing. So glad a second box shipped Friday morning. Just an awesome treat after dinner this evening!


David
Are they typical RyJ flavors or more like the 04's we talk about ?
I as because I really don't like the typical RyJ. The 04's are great because they don't resemble it....


----------



## Mante

What did I smoke? A Monte Petite Edmundo (from 2008 & great) and Tash smoked a Monte #5 but that is not the story here. Today was a celebration for my 8yo son's birthday & we had a few close friends here. The highlight for me was when I asked the guests if they would enjoy a cigar & one guy whom I've never met piped up with a resounding "Yes!".

I showed him what he had to deal with as far as my stock & gently interrogated him on his smoking experience. This guy did us all proud as he picked a 2007 RASCC & nubbed the stick. He really was disappointed when it was finished. Funny how you meet guys that have little smoking experience (He has had a few cigars but obviously never a well rested Puro) and they astound you. He left with a Monte Petite Edmundo box that held some good cigars & a small humidifier just so I could allow him to continue his journey.

Slope? No, I never push anyone! :mischief::evil::mischief:


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a PL 07 robusto. These are a lot better now that the humidity is out of them.


----------



## smelvis

asmartbull said:


> David
> Are they typical RyJ flavors or more like the 04's we talk about ?
> I as because I really don't like the typical RyJ. The 04's are great because they don't resemble it....


I'd like to hear the answer because my guy's have the 50 cab back in stock and want to make sure they are a good buy for aging. Are they guy's? :gaga:

Thanks


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> David
> Are they typical RyJ flavors or more like the 04's we talk about ?
> I as because I really don't like the typical RyJ. The 04's are great because they don't resemble it....


Al, I've not smoked a ton of the 04 EL's yet alone Romeo y Julieta's in general. As for the flavors of the 99 RyJ Ex No4, I did get some hits that brought back memories of the 04 EL to be honest. It's hard for me to make an accurate comparison over the entire RyJ line as like I said I have not smoked a ton of RyJ's in general. However, if you did like the 04 EL and the flavors, I don't believe you'd be disappointed with the 99 RyJ Ex No4. I also want to add that I do not have a lot of experience with sticks pre-2000. To date, I've probably smoked a dozen or so cigars 2000 and earlier. I wish I could give you better and more accurate answer, but I believe I don't have the time put in yet with Cubans and RyJ's especially to make an accurate statement for you.

The last thing I want to do is say "yes" the 99 RyJ Ex No4 has the same flavors as the 04 EL, you run out and buy a cab and be extremely disappointed and the flavors are not there like they are for me. And of course our palates are completely different as well. Yours is def more fine tuned than mine...lol. To be honest, for the price of the cab and breakdown of a single stick from 99, this is a flat out steal to me.



smelvis said:


> I'd like to hear the answer because my guy's have the 50 cab back in stock and want to make sure they are a good buy for aging. Are they guy's? :gaga:
> 
> Thanks


Read above Dave in regards to my thoughts on the 99 RyJ Ex No4. As for your "guys"....lol, def sure you are using the same source as me and as I told Bob earlier, two weeks ago when I ordered my second cab, they were down to three boxes. So I am not sure how many, if any are still left. I'd shoot them an email to confirm before you place an order.


----------



## bpegler

HdM Regalos EL 07. Pretty blah. See my review, it might save you some money.


----------



## smelvis

Thanks guy's

So how about the fresh Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4 (50) will they be worth sitting on, I am not normally a RyJ guy per say. Though they are cheap enough to gamble and use as bombs or trade I guess.


Sorry if my naivete is so obvious


----------



## quo155

Tashaz said:


> What did I smoke? A Monte Petite Edmundo (from 2008 & great) and Tash smoked a Monte #5 but that is not the story here. Today was a celebration for my 8yo son's birthday & we had a few close friends here. The highlight for me was when I asked the guests if they would enjoy a cigar & one guy whom I've never met piped up with a resounding "Yes!".
> 
> I showed him what he had to deal with as far as my stock & gently interrogated him on his smoking experience. This guy did us all proud as he picked a 2007 RASCC & nubbed the stick. He really was disappointed when it was finished. Funny how you meet guys that have little smoking experience (He has had a few cigars but obviously never a well rested Puro) and they astound you. He left with a Monte Petite Edmundo box that held some good cigars & a small humidifier just so I could allow him to continue his journey.
> 
> Slope? No, I never push anyone! :mischief::evil::mischief:


:clap2: Hey Warren, well done brother! That is very nice of you to send a newly met BOTL..._or will be soon_....a cigar box and some sticks...props to you brother!!! (+RG)


----------



## aea6574

HDM EE1 while reading a book about restoring a Porsche, that seems like a slope I should not get pushed over.


----------



## harley33

05 Party 2. Tight draw, but pretty good.


----------



## dahu

And a local brew.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Juan Lopez No. 1 ABR 10. Been about a year since I smoked one of these, they were green then and although the sickness is over, these still have a long way to go. Flavors not developed enough or distinct, still has a pretty good nicotine kick. Back down to the bottom of the cooler with these, we'll see you in 2012!


----------



## lebz

dahu said:


> And a local brew.


Badass local brew! Love the emblem.

Smoking a short Churchill after a dreadful drive from cottage country and before the work week ahead.


----------



## bdw1984

asmartbull said:


> David
> Are they typical RyJ flavors or more like the 04's we talk about ?
> I as because I really don't like the typical RyJ. The 04's are great because they don't resemble it....


I know you didn't ask me, but I've been smoking out a a cab of these as well (may have even influenced David to get some  ) I find them to be med-mild, with floral, herbal, woody and cream notes (a hint of spice as well, maybe attributed to the wood??). They are very complex and intriguing and can certainly be smoked as an evening cigar. They are different from the Hermoso 2, but in a good way. They are certainly less heavy and dark- no chocolate, leather or earth. In a lot of ways, they actually remind me of an aged Cohiba where the flavors bounce off one another and meld into a complex, balanced and enjoyable smoke. These are not the "typical RyJ" that we all think of.

On a side note- the cab I have is full of some of the ugliest cigars I have ever seen. Looks like they were put together by Dr. Frankenstein himself.

For me, these are an easy buy and they will continue to age well.


----------



## bdw1984

I smoked an 08 Lusi tonight- simply amazing.


----------



## jakesmokes

Partagas p2 and d4


----------



## Son Of Thor

Just lit up a BHK 52. I've been holding off trying these and decided I would try one tonight on my sons 3rd birthday. We took him to Chuck E Cheese and had a great time with him and all of our family. Now that he's in bed I decided to finish the night off with, hopefully a great cigar.


----------



## jdfutureman

I'm just an inch into a Monte #2. Sitting in the hotel pool here in Gainesville. peaceful night and it's So smooth.


----------



## Tan18_01

HDM du prince.
Some draw issues but all the expected flavors were there. 
Overall a satisfying smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

05 espy.......ummmm ummmmmmmmmmm ummmmm


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> 05 espy.......ummmm ummmmmmmmmmm ummmmm


How do they compare to the 06s?


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> How do they compare to the 06s?


Would love to know as well as I've got a box of 04's waiting to be smoked.


----------



## primetime76

An H Upmann Coronas Major on the ride home followed by something cuban tonight...unless I am too tired after the kiddos head to bed! Maybe the RASS from Starbuck or a Siglo from Shuckins!


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> How do they compare to the 06s?


So hard to tell
I may give the edge to the 06's
Still looking for 08's


----------



## thrasher64

Nubin a 08 H Upmann Coronas Major at the moment, fantastic.


----------



## harley33

08 HdM epicure 1.


----------



## asmartbull

Cigar 1.....review to follow,,,,not sure if I should be posting on this forum


----------



## aea6574

Party Short. No eggs.


----------



## astripp

What about coffee black?


----------



## Frodo

Cohiba Siglo III with Wiser's Legacy. Not the greatest pair - and I'm not sure Cohiba is my marca...


----------



## szyzk

It's kind of lonely without Tony here, so in his honor...

08 upmann coronas major coffee black

No eggs white, sorry folks.


----------



## astripp

10 Upmann 2 coffee black.


----------



## primetime76

My first ever H. Upmann Coronas Major....so far so good!


----------



## Mr_mich

Heading to the dog park here in a few minutes. Plan on smoking a Monte 5 while watching the pootch run around


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a HDM Particulares from a great friend and BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Frank Thanks Puff!
Most of all Thanks GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just lit a HDM Particulares from a great friend and BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks Frank Thanks Puff!
> Most of all Thanks GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad to see you back, Tony! We were all drinking coffee black in your honor - everybody missed you! :rockon:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just lit a HDM Particulares from a great friend and BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks Frank Thanks Puff!
> Most of all Thanks GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We missed you Tony. I haven't seen those HdM monsters in years! How did it smoke?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> Glad to see you back, Tony! We were all drinking coffee black in your honor - everybody missed you! :rockon:


Thanks my brother great to be back!



bpegler said:


> We missed you Tony. I haven't seen those HdM monsters in years! How did it smoke?


Like all of them tight on the draw! But good friends and company made it all the better! It has a lot of spice and Cuban Charisma very un typical of a Hoyo! IMHO One of the the best Hoyo i ever smoked! Right up there with the 2003 El pyramide!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black!


!!!

This place feels like home again! Everything's back where it should be!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS last one i got from a great BOTL!:drinking:


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black!


Ha! Typical and with eggs correct?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Ha! Typical and with eggs correct?


Not today my friend i have been eating too much lately! I gotta cut back for a few days! Its going to be a huge Labor day BBQ gonna do 1 meal a day for the next few days!


----------



## astripp

In honor of Tony, coffee black, party short. I wish I had a lifetime supply of them.


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Not today my friend i have been eating too much lately! I gotta cut back for a few days! Its going to be a huge Labor day BBQ gonna do 1 meal a day for the next few days!


I employ the one meal a day approach as well but mine lasts all day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

astripp said:


> In honor of Tony, coffee black, party short. I wish I had a lifetime supply of them.


So do i they are that good!



jdfutureman said:


> I employ the one meal a day approach as well but mine lasts all day.


:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:

CFM CR CG my friend Frank had the Torp!
Smoked it too fast he got a little queasy!
I smoked mine slow that Double Ligero has some kick!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar #2 read the review!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee dark!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## aea6574

CoRo while watching Michigan State win last night. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short iced coffee dark!
> Have a blessed day gents!


I too, went with the Party Short this morning...such a good stick. I have now smoked 3 of them and the flavor has been spot on each time.


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short iced coffee dark!
> Have a blessed day gents!





primetime76 said:


> I too, went with the Party Short this morning...such a good stick. I have now smoked 3 of them and the flavor has been spot on each time.


Same :smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Coronas A/T these tubes are purdy!
Thanks Jake!


----------



## asmartbull

CoRo 08...............The best Robusto on the planet


----------



## astripp

Sir Winnie, fabulous smoke.


----------



## KcJason1

Last night: 
Juan Lopez #1 08'
Followed up by a Party short

Today:
Boli PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas SERIE D #4 another great cigar!
Thanks again Jake!
This bad boy is right up there with the Coro!


----------



## jdfutureman

Just lit my first Vegas Robaina Unicos. Nice start, I'm pretty sure I'll be laying down a review.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2


----------



## Mr_mich

Punch Churchill from 1999 - thanks Derek

Paired with a 90 minute IPA from Dogfishhead


----------



## sengjc

A very young and ROTT H. Upmann Upmann No. 2. BRU MAR 11.

Possibly a touch dry as well.

Raw and young but with much potential. A sleeper IMO.


----------



## z0diac

Monte #4. I had reservations about them the first few I smoked, but this last one was creamy like a #2. Great smoke.


----------



## Sarge

I finally broke down & smoked my first Monte 2. Was from a sampler I bought from a BOTL earlier this year. Definitely had some good age on it, the ash was damn near black, dark dark charcoal and black. Loved it thought I did expect a little more. Smoking it moved Monte up on the list as a possible next buy. Now to get my hands on some of the other CCs I need to try yet. :tu


----------



## Mante

Not today as I'm piping but on Friday night whilst herfing with SVivo I smoked an aged 898 UV. Superb smoke & I thank Scott for the opportunity to enjoy it. :dude: Was great catching up & shooting the breeze with all 4 of us enjoying our smokes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short! Thanks Dave (Starbuck)
Iced Coffee dark ok so i broke my diet Whites and Ham!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro gifted to me by a dear friend!
Just had to break the news to him that it was a fake!
Damn how i hate when that happens!
You know my daughter Lillian said just what i was thinking as i lit it!
"Daddy that's not a Cohiba the wrapper is to dark and it doesn't smell right"
A chip off the old block!


----------



## aea6574

Party Short with Eagle Rare.


----------



## Poneill272

H. Upmann #2. Thanks Dav0!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee Black !:lever::lever::lever:
Happy Labor Day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking::drinking:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas SERIE P #2 Damn what a great cigar!


----------



## asmartbull

08 VR Unicos.
Un Freekin' Fab U lishous.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Particulares El from 2000 quite possibly one of the finest Hoyo's ever!
Except for the incredibly tight draws this one is not bad as it was stored in the 50-55% R/h range!
Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV with a cider and Makers Mark.


----------



## Habano

1997 VR Famosos with Sam Adams Boston while watching the Miami/Maryland game.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Whites and Ham!:fear:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Best Damn RASS i ever smoked nothing beats a gifted cigar!
Thanks Colin AKA CEEGAR!:smoke:


----------



## bpegler

*** Custom Sublimes. These just came out, and this was an interesting combination of pepper and sweetness. Beautiful wrapper, very well rolled. A strong sucker.

I think these are quite good, but not as good a value as the Fernandez customs.


----------



## asmartbull

Dave's #2...........A nice afternoon cigar that works well with iced coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> *** Custom Sublimes. These just came out, and this was an interesting combination of pepper and sweetness. Beautiful wrapper, very well rolled. A strong sucker.
> 
> I think these are quite good, but not as good a value as the Fernandez customs.


I don't think any custom beats the Fernandez dollar for dollar!
When they are on they are like a montie #2 IMHO!
Unbeatable!


----------



## socalocmatt

13 hour day and time to take a cigar and "me time" break. Going with a nice and mild 08 Monte Edmundo and a glass or Merlot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Thanks CeeGar coffee black!


----------



## primetime76

A D&D with cream and sugar and a San Cristobal de la Hababa Torp...amazing smoke. Now, to finish and get painting!


----------



## primetime76

RASS 2007 from Starbuck...on my lunch break! Since I have now smoked a few Cubans, I really have no desire to smoke my NC's any more...I always thought that there couldn't be a difference...and that a cigar was a cigar. Lit up a Pinar Del Rio and tossed it...just didn't for it for me at all....maybe it is just a Cuban kind of day. Back to my Tatuaje's tomorrow!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 El 2004!:jaw:
After a brick oven coal fired crispy Pizza!


----------



## asmartbull

The 08 Connie 1 is calling my name....Sig's too


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Maestros 07 RE Had two left my buddy Frank came over we lit em up. I just don't get them at all.:dunno: He loves his but then most of his purchases are bundles from C.I.:tape2:


----------



## Mr_mich

Party short and a cup of coffee.


sound familiar :biggrin:


----------



## HydroRaven

In the first third of a Cohiba Robusto. Lots of thick, blue smoke and plenty of that grassy Cohiba flavour!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Thanks Colin!
Coffee black whites and ham!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 after lunch boy when they are on they are spectacular!


----------



## asmartbull

LGC MD#2, 08
If you are looking for "in your face" flavors, look
elsewhere....
If you want to taste floral fruity notes, this is for you.
That said the #4 is also VERY nice....


----------



## astripp

Punch DC, toffee, clover honey, and Cuban earth, but wish the flavors were more robust.


----------



## Chris R

RASCC last night, VR famaso now.


----------



## eggopp

Ive just finished a rather 'average' HdM Epi Esp, i think it was a little too young making it average, from a late 09


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lighting up an RYJ #2 Hermosos 2004 El! I probably should not as i feel like i am coming down with a chest cold! I figure get this one in while i can!
:woohoo::rant::brick::banghead::loco:


----------



## aea6574

Party Short, Nubbed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's what i am talking about!!!!!!!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## titlowda

Heading out to enjoy a RASS.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black!
This chest cold is making it hard to enjoy a cigar!


----------



## CeeGar

Tonight I am going to smoke one of those beautiful cigars that Tony B. sent to me. The only problem is, which one??? :hmm::noidea: Good problem to have, right? :mischief:


----------



## x man

Recent smokes.
08 Rass
08 trini coloniale
08 Petite eddie


----------



## Son Of Thor

Upmann Coronas Junior from 06


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son Of Thor said:


> Upmann Coronas Junior from 06


That was yummy i'll bet! I gotta pass on smoking for a couple of days got this damn chest cold just starting to break up! I went through a box of those in a flash i wish i had gotten more!


----------



## asmartbull

PL Asia Pacifico.........The stars must be in perfect
alignment because this is wonderful....


----------



## harley33

Party p2 05. Perfect!


----------



## Frinkiac7

90 degree September night up here. Probably the last truly warm weather we'll have all year...fired up a LGC Tainos. I really don't smoke these often enough, I kick myself every time I smoke one for not smoking them more often!


----------



## Dizzy

I'm celebrating my 3 month old son, and the fact that he's finally sleeping in his own crib. Currently smoking a Por Larranga that Shuckins bombed with. Don't know anything other than the label, but I'm wishing it wasn't the only CC I had in my humidor...Mucho flavor, no harshness. Tis a GOOD night


----------



## gator_79

I smoked an HdM Epi 2 yesterday. It was from '09 and it was a very nice cigar. Smooth and creamy, with lots of nuts and earthy twang, a little coffee, and a sweetness that I din't remember these having before. This was a pretty good cigar when young but the resting period has definitely turned this cigar into a very good smoke. If you like mild to med. smokes I recomend giving this one a try.


----------



## CeeGar

Didn't get to smoke last night...but am currently enjoying an 06 PSD4 on a beautiful GA day.
The cigar is tasting lovely, even though the burn is a bit erratic. I think due to the windy conditions outside. Hope everyone has a great, relaxing weekend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am jealous all you guys puffing away while i nurse this cold!
:new_all_coholic:


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am jealous all you guys puffing away while i nurse this cold!
> :new_all_coholic:


aww..sorry T :hug: Gotta take of yourself though.


----------



## Dizzy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am jealous all you guys puffing away while i nurse this cold!
> :new_all_coholic:


While it might suck, think of how delicious they'll be after your short break.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am jealous all you guys puffing away while i nurse this cold!
> :new_all_coholic:


The good news is that with you sick, the international sales of Partagas Shorts has declined 97%, resulting in a huge buying opportunity for the rest of us!

Seriously, I hope you feel better soon.

RyJ Hermosos No.2 for me today. The sky here is October blue.


----------



## Max_Power

Haven't smoked it yet, but I've pulled out a couple of Jose l piedra petite Cazadores for the ride down to long island.

They are pretty much Rott, but hey, they didn't cost enough to bother resting much.

Should be lighting them shortly.


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Robusto T with a Delirium Nocturnum while watching Michigan State play.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Max_Power

aea6574 said:


> Trinidad Robusto T with a Delirium Nocturnum while watching Michigan State play.
> 
> Best regards, tony


Incredible drink. The tremens has to be my favorite beer ever.


----------



## Son Of Thor

RyJ Hermosos No.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> The good news is that with you sick, the international sales of Partagas Shorts has declined 97%, resulting in a huge buying opportunity for the rest of us!
> 
> Seriously, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> RyJ Hermosos No.2 for me today. The sky here is October blue.


Thanks Bob i hope i get better soon too!
Every-time i go by a humidor i hear voices! lol!


----------



## Hinson

Cohiba Siglo II, great start to the day.


----------



## astripp

Siglo I, thanks to David.


----------



## asmartbull

A wonderful day reflecting on history.

Bob sent me a custom that he labeled " It's pretty old, not sure what it is".
It was the size of a small baseball bat. If I had the ability to can the aroma, I would....then send it to all Noob's........It was heavy woods/earth/barnyard.
The second half turned into a spice bomb. 2.5 hrs of bliss.

After waking from my nap, I enjoyed an 08 RASS......While good, it had a tough act to follow.

Thanks Bob


----------



## aea6574

Monte Especiale #1 from 2006 with some Eagle Rare while watching the Lions go to victory.

Best regards, tony


----------



## dahu

Rascc w/ a busch light. 
Not exactly a cohiba GR with pappy 20yo, but it was a pretty relaxing afternoon.


----------



## CeeGar

'03 Hoyo des dieux, starting out a bit more powerful than I expected.


----------



## astripp

Party 898 with a friend and his girlfriend. Lots of storytelling, enjoying the smoke and the company this evening.


----------



## dahu

Finished off the night with a Monte 4. Great young smoke, box code of 2010.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good morning gents just hanging around whiffing your second hand smoke!:couch2:


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Good morning gents just hanging around whiffing your second hand smoke!:couch2:


hang in there Tony. You'll be back in action in no time. Feel better.

It's a gorgeous day and am enjoying a Punch Coronations, I believe. I say that because it was bombed to me by Ron(Shuckins) but has no tube.

I'll be posting a short review when I'm done.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks BRO!
Feeling a little better now i just lit a BBF 09 as i was able to taste my dinner tonight!:rotfl:


----------



## CeeGar

Tony is back in the saddle!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn that cigar was good just nubbed it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced coffee have a great day gents!


----------



## sengjc

Fonseca Cosacos from 2007.


----------



## primetime76

Bolivar Royal Corona...after presenting the city with a check for almost $4,000 that me and a friend raised towards a new community center.


----------



## Rodeo

Good on you Kipp!

Last night while my bud smoked his pipe I had a QdO Corona from this 09 box I got recently ... the blind taste test got me interested to smoke another. Fine cigar, the kind of stick you can pick up anytime, mild to medium in strength and body, an easy enjoyable smoke with subtle and pleasant flavors.


----------



## aea6574

Party Short last night while in my hotel room. I love hotels that still have smoking rooms since I do not smoke inside at home.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jdfutureman

Just had a Monte #2! Beautiful day in the park


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a busy day i had! Not complaining mind you just taking a moment to count my blessings!
Partagas 898 V 09 wow what a chocolate stick!
3 fingers of Pappy life is good!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## Poneill272

Glad to hear you are staying busy Tony!!!!


I'm smoking a PsD4! A favorite of mine, and also a gift from Donnie (Habanolover) when we met up back in June! MMMM! :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Phil!
Partagas short coffee black!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## Mante

Just lit up a Bolivar RC June 09. MmmmmmmmMmmm.... Love these things!:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 El 2004 What a great cigar on a really great day!
:car::car::car::car::car:


----------



## Tarks

Smoked an 07 Boli RC. Very tasty cigar.


----------



## canuck2099

It wasn't today but on the weekend......Montecristo Edmundo. Awesome cigar, and the good thing is I have a full box of them coming my way shortly !


----------



## Rodeo

Last night I had a fantastic dinner outside on a friends' patio. Maybe one of the last beautiful nights of the year here in the northeast, with great food, wine and conversation. Brought over some 09 Trinidad Robusto Ts, which we started before dinner. I was initially disappointed, the cigar tasted a bit dry to me, but about an inch in it started to shine and never let up. Rich Trinidad blend, which I find really distinctive and delicious, just kept building onward and upward, through the relight after dinner, and down to the nub. A great night and a wonderful cuban cigar.


----------



## CeeGar

Sounds like a great evening, Stephen. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05 i am making up for lost time! Besides its gonna rain tomorrow! And these really are the last days of summer!


----------



## Chris R

Motie #4 right now while working on my resume and Bolivar PC last night.


----------



## harley33

08 BBF. Wish I had more of these.


----------



## jakesmokes

Portages salmone. Bolivar RC. Pretty tasty for being young.


----------



## astripp

PLPC while studying for tomorrow's comprehensive exam.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black white and ham!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## socalocmatt

Watching the sunset with a Monte 4 and some scotch.


----------



## StogieNinja

2010 Partagas Serie P No. 2. Young, but yummy!!!


----------



## bopmachine

Ryj Short Churchill with some nice mayan coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## HydroRaven

I was expecting nothing less, Tony


----------



## CeeGar

H.Upmann Mag '09 EL


----------



## bopmachine

Cuaba Salmones… all twang. Loving it.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Espendido 06. 

As good as it gets.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I did a BBF 09 after lunch today!
Gonna light up a Coro 08 right now!


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo II, 05
I consider myself a "classic line guy"
but this little one is justfreekinfantastic......


----------



## harley33

04 Siglo VI.... Hmmm


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> 04 Siglo VI.... Hmmm


I was waiting to see how these were....

Jeff, Were they worth the wait ?
How would you compare to the 06 Espy
I know apples and oranges, but just curious


----------



## harley33

First take would say that the 06 Espy's win, hands down. To be fair, today was a shitty day and I didn't give it the time it deserved - I thought (assumed) that I would. I gave them 2 weeks to rest from their journey.

I am still working as I type, so my mind is on other things (work, uggghhh). I'll revisit soon when my mind and my time is free. These are definitely not a winter smoke!


----------



## astripp

'10 CoRo and an '03 Punch DC herfing with friends tonight.


----------



## bigslowrock

1/3 of a J-O Lance!

damn you rain!


----------



## s_vivo

Party short.


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> Party short.


And your thoughts?:tease:


----------



## s_vivo

Meh!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!
Have a great day gents!:tea:


----------



## Mante

s_vivo said:


> Meh!


LMAO. Agreed!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short! 
In remembrance of a friend i used to have! May he R.I.P. we all used to call him the sad clown! He would smile crack jokes all the time. But he really was unhappy with life near the end he would look for confrontation with those around him. He just passed this weekend got the word from another friend.
R.I.P Austin!ray2:


----------



## Mante

My condolences to your friends family Tony, may they find peace. :amen:


----------



## HydroRaven

Sorry to hear that, Tony. My condolences!


----------



## TrippMc4

Just finished up a Monte #2 from '09. Love these!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Sorry to hear that, Tony. My condolences!


Thanks Dave i hope he found in death what he could not in life!
Skirt steaks corn on the BBQ!
3 fingers of Pappy!
And a LGC Imensos i believe its spelled!


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto. Very delicate.

Tony, sorry for the loss Of your friend.

How did that LGC smoke?


----------



## dahu

Monte petit Eddy. It was amazing


----------



## CeeGar

06 Sig III...very tasty


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Maduro, nice cigar.


----------



## APBTMarcel

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## sengjc

Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos EL 2007. LSM OCT 2007.

Mild-medium with spice on the nose, floral-fruity yet has mellow-earthiness, cocoa and ample sweetness. Leaves a lingering cedary nuttiness. Retrohaling yields some creamy notes and introduces some leathery and woodsy nuances. Does not seem to have the elegant character the marque is associated with but plenty of nuances still.

Does not compare to the 2003 EL Piramides but a very enjoyable smoke for the day time.


----------



## bopmachine

browsing the thread to get some inspiration for my noon smoke. I really fancy a Monte Edmundo, but currently out. A trip to the B&M might be in order!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Punch Super Robusto. Very delicate.
> 
> Tony, sorry for the loss Of your friend.
> 
> How did that LGC smoke?


Thanks Bob!

Actually it smoked like a dream sweet citrus creamy!
Reminded me of one of those Orange Julius drinks we used to get on Broadway in Manhattan.
Not much depth or complexity but these are very young.
To be honest at $15 a stick i can think of better cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost forgot PLPC coffee black peace gents!:yo:


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Funadore while wathching the Detroit Lions go to victory.

Best regards, tony


----------



## dahu

Smoking a Punch Churchill, drinking an old fashioned.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ryj Hermosos #2 2004 last night while walking the feast of San Gennaro!

Partagas short coffee black this morning peace gents!


----------



## primetime76

Romeo y Julieta Wide Churchill...delicious, but damn, that is some RG!


----------



## HydroRaven

Had an H. Upmann Connie 1. Unfortunately this one was a complete wind tunnel


----------



## Rodeo

Yesterday. Trini Robusto T



huh? what happened to my image????


----------



## bigslowrock

there you go


----------



## Rodeo

thanks Jason, how'd you do that???


----------



## bigslowrock

you had an extra slash at the end of the addy


----------



## jdfutureman

Vegas Robaina Unicos at lunch. A real treat.


----------



## eggopp

Ive just finished off a Partagas Serie D #4 always one of my fav smokes


----------



## astripp

Fresh Upmann Regalia. Nice flavors, but young.


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Especial ............This is the best smoking Monte I own....

Today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I had a Ryj Hermoses #2 el 2004 after lunch with my buddy Frank!
His birthday is today as well but he is a baby only 41!
I just finished my birthday cake with my kids and girlfriend!
I just lit an *Edmundo Dantes* Conde *109 from 07!*


----------



## astripp

Happy birthday Tony! Nice smoke selection. Trini Robusto T for me.


----------



## Domino68

Romeo y Julieta No. 2 tubos.


----------



## Sarge

Mmmm I shouldn't have scrolled through a few pages. Some great cigars guys. :tu

I decided to smoke this Ramon Allones Asia Pacifico. Not sure how old it is but it's been in my humi dam near all year; early March. It's probably the last CC from my very first sampler I bought from a BOTL here. talk about fantastic. exactly what I needed to remind me CCs are the best. been a little while....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

astripp said:


> Happy birthday Tony! Nice smoke selection. Trini Robusto T for me.


Thanks bro!

Partagas short coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents Peace!


----------



## sligub

H Upmann Magnum 48 EL 2009 (OSB AGO 09)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 09 after lunch!:nod:


----------



## astripp

Upmann CM from '08


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I had a Ryj Hermoses #2 el 2004 after lunch with my buddy Frank!
> His birthday is today as well but he is a baby only 41!
> I just finished my birthday cake with my kids and girlfriend!
> I just lit an *Edmundo Dantes* Conde *109 from 07!*


Those Conde 109s are my favorite RE, hands down. The Edmundo Dantes 54 will be here soon. I have a friend who says the profile is similar.

I hope he's right!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Those Conde 109s are my favorite RE, hands down. The Edmundo Dantes 54 will be here soon. I have a friend who says the profile is similar.
> 
> I hope he's right!


Can't wait to try them! You know the first release of 109's where much better than the 2nd IMHO! How do you feel about the 2nd release Bob?


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't wait to try them! You know the first release of 109's where much better than the 2nd IMHO! How do you feel about the 2nd release Bob?


Good, but not as rich. The OR Edmundo Dantes taste exactly like a Montecristo should. I wish I hadn't burned through them so quickly.

There's a lot of discussion about whether premium prices on cigars is worth it. Often it isn't, but $30 for the OR 109s is a fair price for such a huge luscious cigar. Still some in Mexican LCdHs.


----------



## dahu

R&J Churchill, Thanks Krystian (mr.mich)!!!
This was a great cigar!


----------



## StogieNinja

Courtesy of Phil:










So good I had to write my first review!


----------



## teedles915

Just finished a Partagas Serie D No.4 Tubo. It was amazing!!!!!! Maybe I am starting to figure out this twang thang. I mean this one really, really , really was to my liking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Good, but not as rich. The OR Edmundo Dantes taste exactly like a Montecristo should. I wish I hadn't burned through them so quickly.
> 
> There's a lot of discussion about whether premium prices on cigars is worth it. Often it isn't, but $30 for the OR 109s is a fair price for such a huge luscious cigar. Still some in Mexican LCdHs.


Yes i have heard they are still around! I grabbed a box back in 08 in Tijuana At the LCDH!
Sure wish i had gotten more!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI coffee black!
Please take a moment and say a prayer for our brother Paul Today!


----------



## sengjc

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1 from a mixed sampler so the age in unknown.

Mild bodied and, very nuancey and creamy. Cuba's answer to the stellar Davidoff Short T I had this morning. While the Davidoff is definitely more opulent and richer in terms of creaminess and smoke texture, the Hoyo has a more elegant character, a little spicier and is actually more complex, believe it or not.

Plus it is hard to beat that Cuban nutmegginess that pervades from the aroma through to the primary flavours right through to the fade and finish, even until the aftertaste, adding a new dimension.

Burns even yielding dense segments of light grey ash. Excellent construction and draw. Yet another hedonistically good mild bodied stick that better for the daytime but surprisingly enjoyable now after dinner too.


----------



## APBTMarcel

Cuaba Generosos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #4 07 a celebratory cigar!
As they are finally paving the street outside my home upstate!
It was so bad that coming up it in my truck you would hit your head a dozen times before pulling in the driveway!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05 Slightly over humidified!
Its a long story i posted about it in the kitty litter thread!
3 fingers of Pappy gets the call!


----------



## harley33

07 R&J EL. A little sweet at the beginning, which I didn't like, but settled down to a good hour of quiet time.


----------



## bpegler

*** Custom Sublimes. Rarely do I have such complicated feelings about a cigar. Of course it's super young, rolled earlier this year. There is an unusual heavy dark flavor I have trouble identifying. Like burned peanuts?

I don't think it's sick. I like the cigar. I wonder if I'm tasting a combination of aged and young tobaccos rolled together.

There was some question about whether these were Cuban or not. Trust me, heavy Cuban but with that darkness. Maybe fresh ligero?


----------



## harley33

Interesting Bob. Assuming that we are talking about the same custom, I have seen on other boards the question of authenticity, but I will definitely take your opinion as fact. The sublime is a little bit bigger than I usually enjoy, but if the smaller ring gauge comes available again, I'll give it a shot.

A CFM to finish out the night for me. My day is complete! :target:


----------



## CeeGar

07 BBF...courtesy of TonyB! Thank you my friend. It is smoking nicely!:smoke:


----------



## aea6574

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Lancero 05 Slightly over humidified!
> Its a long story i posted about it in the kitty litter thread!
> 3 fingers of Pappy gets the call!


This is a good night. Tony be on the look out for Pappy's they said on the facebook it should be be releasing to distribution in two or three weeks.

Fingers crossed that we both get some.

Best regards, tony


----------



## asmartbull

07 Boli Finos.....I will post the review tomorrow.
..............an awesome experience....


----------



## titlowda

H. Upmann courtesy of Ron.


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> 07 Boli Finos.....I will post the review tomorrow.
> ..............an awesome experience....


can't wait to compare notes, Bull...as I am enjoying this smoke immensely!


----------



## Wallbright

JLP Crema (2010 Code) with my roomate. Great cigar for the price. It's no Cohiba but has that basic CC taste.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee Black!
Happy Birthday Lily!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08!


----------



## aea6574

Party Short, nice little smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TrippMc4

BBF '09. Still getting over a cold so I didn't get as much out of it as I would have liked but it was still a great smoke!


----------



## socalocmatt

Siglo IV '08


----------



## Dizzy

Just smoked a Trinidad Robusto Extra bombed to me by a fellow BOTL. Good little smoke with some good flavor. First time I had one of these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes,Cohiba siglo I back to back with coffee black!:first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 09 this afternoon Damn what a great cigar!!!!!!


----------



## protekk

SCDLH Oficios 08......a great smoke!


----------



## bigslowrock

ERDM CS 04

this is my 4th ERDM. I think I'm pretty well settled that they just don't suit my taste profile.


----------



## jdfutureman

My first PSD4 and the review is posted!


----------



## EricF

Fonseca Cosacos. not too bad!


----------



## astripp

Cuaba LE Piramide, Upmann 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black! A bit of a hangover damn i love the weekends!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 damn i am down to a handful of these!


----------



## x man

98 R&J Churchill, one left.
Not too shabby.


----------



## aea6574

Carlos Fernandez custom, thanks again Bullman. Great, great smoke.

Best regards, tony


----------



## PufPufPass

You guys made me do it.

Last night I smoked this and only Monte No.2 that I had in my humi, with exactly 1 yr rest on it. It was not bad, not sure it is the best example of this fine cigar, maybe it needed more rest, maybe it what others described as Monte 2 not ON. Not a WOW I got from it like I got from RyJ Cedros No.1 with 4 years on it I smoked some time ago. It would be interesting to try the Monte No.2 from 2007-2008 that everyone is talking about, if I ever get lucky to find one to sample.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Double Coronas 2003 EL three fingers of knob creek and the company of some real great friends!:nod:


----------



## golfguy

Caved and smoked the Party short i picked up this week. Not to shabby. Will have to pick up a box and give the next ones more time.


----------



## astripp

Monte 2010 LE grand Edmundo thanks to Starbuck.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Double Coronas 2003 EL three fingers of knob creek and the company of some real great friends!:nod:


I am sooo jealous. That big Cohiba doesn't suck. Your friend wouldn't be named John perchance?

Anyway, I'm smoking a Trinidad Robusto Extra 2005. Incredibly mild. Layers...


----------



## Wildone

On a lovely fall morning here in Colorado

View attachment 57345


View attachment 57346


I like Fall mornings


----------



## Wildone

And in the late Afternoon...

View attachment 57347


----------



## gator_79

Smoked a RyJ Short Churchill last night, This was the second from from my box of 10 dated OCT 10. A mild smoke, creamy and smooth, overall a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks to Ian:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

smoked a Juan Lopez seleccion #1 from SEP 08....a mild smoke,but a very nice volley of chocolate and pepper playing back and forth..wish that I had smoked it with a cup of coffee,but that's for the next one...a very nice mid-afternoon smoke


----------



## StogieNinja

Thank you, Ian!


----------



## bopmachine

About a quater inch into a HyDM Epi 1. Nice. very mild cigar perfect for this early morning.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thank you, Ian!


Dude..you should buy a pipe so you can nub a bad boy like that all the way down


----------



## MarkC

Just finished a Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill thanks to some crazy Aussie (hi, Warren!), and two thoughts occur to me:

1. Holy s**t! I don't remember cigars tasting this good! Of course my previous cigar experience was years ago when I was still a cigarette junkie and my sense of smell was shot to hell, but still...

2. I wonder how quickly I can sell my pipes and tobacco and convert to cigars?

Okay, just kidding on the second one. I think.


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> Just finished a Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill thanks to some crazy Aussie (hi, Warren!), and two thoughts occur to me:
> 
> 1. Holy s**t! I don't remember cigars tasting this good! Of course my previous cigar experience was years ago when I was still a cigarette junkie and my sense of smell was shot to hell, but still...
> 
> 2. I wonder how quickly I can sell my pipes and tobacco and convert to cigars?
> 
> Okay, just kidding on the second one. I think.


LMAO. Glad you enjoyed it Mark.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> I am sooo jealous. That big Cohiba doesn't suck. Your friend wouldn't be named John perchance?
> 
> Anyway, I'm smoking a Trinidad Robusto Extra 2005. Incredibly mild. Layers...


Actually my friends name that got me some is Bill. They are still around amazingly. At close to 1k a box not your everyday smoke for sure.
Anyway Partagas short coffee black have a blessed day gents!


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Actually my friends name that got me some is Bill. They are still around amazingly. At close to 1k a box not your everyday smoke for sure.
> Anyway Partagas short coffee black have a blessed day gents!


You do love those Party shorts, eh tony? Maybe I will smoke my last one today to bring the sox luck...god knows they need it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

primetime76 said:


> You do love those Party shorts, eh tony? Maybe I will smoke my last one today to bring the sox luck...god knows they need it!


Yeah i do! Some say they are too strong and lack refinement! For me they are the cats meow! In fact if i had to live on only 3 different cigars for the rest of my life they would be. Partagas shorts. CORO"S And Montie #2's! Yes good luck to you today! No other team is going to give the Yankees the competition the Sox have this year. Would be a shame if you guys did not get into the post season. To early for the rivalry to end! Peace my brother!


----------



## primetime76

I like them a lot also...well, the 3 I have smoked. Lol. You are right, nothing beats sox vs yanks for a chance to advance to the series! Have a good day sir!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah i do! Some say they are too strong and lack refinement! For me they are the cats meow! In fact if i had to live on only 3 different cigars for the rest of my life they would be. Partagas shorts. CORO"S And Montie #2's! Yes good luck to you today! No other team is going to give the Yankees the competition the Sox have this year. Would be a shame if you guys did not get into the post season. To early for the rivalry to end! Peace my brother!


----------



## harley33

QD Corona 09. A lovely hour without drama.... :llama:


----------



## CeeGar

'08 Siglo I. Pure enjoyment...45 minutes of kingly smoking


----------



## bpegler

Mercer PdR Sublimes. Since the vendor is gone forever, the full name is safe now. I loved these cigars fresh. Nine months later, and they still smoke well, but some of the flavor has washed out.

I have some custom rolled cigars that have improved with age, but most smoke well fresh. Steve reminded me of this since I'm ordering more Carlos Fernandez Behikes.

I will burn those babies up. May have to send a few to friends...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Please Please be my friend uncle Bob!!!!!!!!!!:mischief:

BBF 09 on the back porch sun finally popped out!


----------



## Chris R

Cohiba CE, troges hopback last night.


----------



## StogieNinja

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Dude..you should buy a pipe so you can nub a bad boy like that all the way down


Actually, I have a pipe, but the RG was too narrow on this one. Which wouldn't have mattered anyway because I was conversing with my brother in law about some important personal stuff in his life, and it went out, so I just left it. Relights that short have never worked out for me.


----------



## Rodeo

06 Dip 4. A consistent winner for me


----------



## harley33

04 Siglo VI. Second shot at these. This was much better as work screwed up the first one. This was a very very enjoyable smoke. Might have to look at getting more of these. Not sure it was a Espy with the same age, but it was certainly a great hour and a half.


----------



## astripp

CoRo in celebration of my first bike race today. No drinks since I popped some advil, since 40 miles on my bike=pain.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D Especial, Partagas P1 from the Jar!
Good friends great food great cigars!:first:
One lousy football game!uke:
Getting to come here and complain about it!:grouphug:
PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte 2
Today, this was the best cigar in the world.
A great day with great friends.....I believe atmosphere can make a good cigar GREAT
Tomorrow, who knows?


----------



## aea6574

09 Monte 2

A great cigar with a great friend while watching the Lions come back from a 20-0 deficit.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TrippMc4

Party Short - a gift from Starbuck for participating in the blind taste test. Thank you David!


----------



## Chris R

Rass tonight great cigar


----------



## smelvis

I started to post names but pretty much have smoked all Cubans since Thursday night. Had some pretty good expensive cigars and some pretty good cheap cigars. I am learning I need to investigate the cheaper ones myself as what some don't like that is very cheap is pretty darn good to me. I will post names later when I get it all figured out. Going to place some new orders as soon as my reading is done.

Dave


----------



## Mr_mich

Just finished a Partagas Short while watching Thor, love that little cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Been up since 5am a Cohiba Siglo I then a trini reyes coffee black!
Taking a Partagas short with me on the way to Brooklyn.
Insurance check cleared funds in the account.
Gotta start fixing my house in Brooklyn.
:tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## primetime76

Juan lopez from shuckins! Good luck with the repairs Tony!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Been up since 5am a Cohiba Siglo I then a trini reyes coffee black!
> Taking a Partagas short with me on the way to Brooklyn.
> Insurance check cleared funds in the account.
> Gotta start fixing my house in Brooklyn.
> :tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## CeeGar

'08 Sancho Panza non-plus last night by the firepit....relaxing


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RyJ el 04 Long day nice to be in the saddle again!
Roofs off the house tomorrow framing and sheeting!
It goes fast when you got 7 people helping out!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

primetime76 said:


> Juan lopez from shuckins! Good luck with the repairs Tony!


Thank you bro!


----------



## lebz

Monte #3 fired up right now


----------



## EricF

A gifted Mag 46! Real tasty!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late start Partagas short black coffee gotta get going!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

My first BBF in the park. What a beautiful day it turned out to be and a beautiful cigar. I'll have some thoughts on it later:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF it is these are either from 03 or 05. Pulled em out of my humi in Brooklyn They survived only to be torched LOL!


----------



## Mr_mich

I have a H Upmann #2 ( the torepedo ) dryboxing at home. I'm off in 30 min and plan on spaking that bad boy up. I got it in a bomb from Shuckins a while back. I will try and do a review but i may have to work while smoking.


----------



## sligub

06 Monti no2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes coffee black whites and ham stay safe gents see ya later!


----------



## gator_79

Smoked a PSD #4 this morning after work. Very good flavors as always but the draw was a little tight for my liking. It was still very enjoyable.


----------



## asmartbull

After practice today will be
Iced coffee and SLR A, 07....
There is just something about that stick
that I enjoy...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Long day Rain sun rain Sun!
V.R Unicos 09 3 well deserved fingers of Knob Creek!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## harley33

Started with a Mag 46 that was less than enjoyable.... went next to a party short to straighten things out.


----------



## Poneill272

Nubbing a PsD4 right now. Watching Americas next top model with the wife..:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Qball

Trinidad Robusto Extra... my first Trinidad... very nice.

Also arrived today... Cohiba Maduros.... muhahahahaha


----------



## sengjc

Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1, date unknown but probably 2009 or 2010. This stick is from my personal stock and not the one Sir Ron bombed me with.

One of my preferred Cuban vitolas, this medium bodied stick is as usual, pure class: well balanced, complex and nuancey. Highly aromatic and a stick to be enjoyed with the nose as much as with the mouth.

Very well constructed which is unsurprising as this marque is known for it's consistency.

A most rewarding smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rained out today after chasing a mouse around my basement this morning!
A Partagas short on this raw wet unrefined day!


----------



## aea6574

Also going with a Party Short while working and surfing the web.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jdfutureman

Just finished a Monte #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF once again i am lost for the year either 03 or 05!
Sun Rain Rain Sun No BBQ sandwiches and an ice cold brew!


----------



## asmartbull

BCE 07, IMHO, one of the finest regular production cigars....
This 07 blows any Finos out of the water...............


----------



## harley33

08 CoRo and a stiff Appleton Estate cocktail. Not sure it gets any better than this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I at 5 am Trini reyes at 6 am Coffee black.
Beautiful day in Sheepshead bay Brooklyn clear dry sunny!
Gonna lite a Partagas short now with some more coffee. 
Roof is getting shingled all that's left is the inside work.:amen:


----------



## bopmachine

Monte Edmundo. Young (feb 11) but still very good.


----------



## Rodeo

08 SLR Regios the past 2 nights. These baby's are on right now! Maybe a third tonight???


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> 08 SLR Regios the past 2 nights. These baby's are on right now! Maybe a third tonight???


Thanks for choosing tonight's cigar.....


----------



## Wildone

Boli petite Beli. 
Not to Bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Cohiba Lancero 05 after some smoked ribs and a couple of brews!


----------



## harley33

A siglo 2 earlier and a R&J el 04 before dinner. Now to dig into the humi for the night cap.


----------



## Dizzy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just lit a Cohiba Lancero 05 after some smoked ribs and a couple of brews!


Now THAT's a rough life... HAHA


----------



## bopmachine

Well I wanted to smoke a petite punch but they are getting harder to find, so I am forced to smoke a INOC cigar for my morning smoke. but never fear there is a Monte edumundo marked for lunch.


----------



## sengjc

Bolivar Coronas from 1995, box date CSV-VG 1.

It appears that time has tempered this stick lending a refined creaminess to the balanced flavours. Still the youthful edge and strength is still perceptible. Very aromatic with plenty of complex nuances.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another unrefined day for us peasants lol!
Partagas short coffee black hang over as well.
Went out with a woman last night that could drink me under the table.
Had a great time just can't remember all of it.:dunno:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hang over gone still coffee black power bar in my tummy!
Partagas serie D#4!


----------



## socalocmatt

Started with a Monte 2. Gonna go with a Bolivar gold foil next.


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Funadore while watching Michigan State win.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas culebras the pappy is flowing!


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas culebras the pappy is flowing!


Note to self, ignore any posts from Tony after 11 Pm tonight. It will be the Pappy talking!

RyJ Hermosos No 2, these really don't suck. BTW, in 04, nobody loved these. Now they're magic. Seven years really helped.


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> Note to self, ignore any posts from Tony after 11 Pm tonight. It will be the Pappy talking!.


Ha especially after being hung over this morning.

H Upmann #2 over here


----------



## APBTMarcel

Ramon Allones Gigante


----------



## Qball

Cohiba Coronas Especiales


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Note to self, ignore any posts from Tony after 11 Pm tonight. It will be the Pappy talking!
> 
> RyJ Hermosos No 2, these really don't suck. BTW, in 04, nobody loved these. Now they're magic. Seven years really helped.





jdfutureman said:


> Ha especially after being hung over this morning.
> 
> H Upmann #2 over here


Just checking in to see how you guys are doing!


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Superiores, LCdH exclusive for 2010.

I have to say I am not very impressed with this at the start, feels real light in the hand and soft to the touch. The wrapper is nice and seamlessly applied though.

Now Ramon Allones is to me, one of the more flavourful of the Cuban marques with a distinct earthy-fruitiness to it. This stick does not disappoint albeit it is a gentler version of the marque, like a Specially Selected, more so than the Small Club Corona or the Gigantes. Imagine an extra long Specially Selected and that pretty much sums this stick up.

Sweet vanillin, cocoa bean, cafe latte, nutmeg, cedar, caramel and young leather are the predominant notes and flavours. Quite complex with some barnyardy hints nestled among the earthy finish. Very fragrant aroma and a lovely stick to retrohale. The aftertaste starts of earthy, fades into cedar-woody, then coffee and ending with a lingering oily-nuttiness. Not particularly creamy but does have smooth delivery of flavours which gives the impression of creaminess. Spice levels are mild to my taste. A touch of ammonia reminds of the stick's relative youth.

Draws well with an even burn but I am smoking it slowly given the loose fill to prevent overheating. Highly enjoyable and blended to be savoured slowly but my impression is that of a stick that is better smoked young.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black big country breakfast!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## rejart

Just finished a Por Larrañaga PC. Wow what a difference. Good stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V cut this bad boy in 1/2 as an experiment i really did not want to commit to the whole cigar. I was expecting more of a Partagas short taste. But not so its an 898 all the way.


----------



## StogieNinja

Enjoyed a 2009 Boli RC, thanks to Ian (the_brain) last night. Delicious!!!


----------



## CeeGar

08 Juan Lopez #2....better than the last couple of these i've had. The wind today is wreaking havoc on the burn, though.


----------



## bpegler

Mid 50s, clear October blue sky here. Big cigar weather. Ramon Allones Gigantes. At this moment it's the perfect double corona. Very rich.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Feeling super.


----------



## Dizzy

Cohiba Secretos Maduro #5 this morning with a cup of black coffee... I think I should have had my breakfast first  Stronger little smoke than I expected


----------



## aea6574

CoRo while watching the Lions not play very well.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The other 1/2 of that 898V of course!


----------



## asmartbull

Cohiba Siglo VI,,,,Thank you Jeff. FP coffee on a rainy day, and with the Cowboys ahead.....A fine day.........I am glad I don't have to decide between these and the Espy's...


----------



## harley33

A trini robo extra. nubbed it. good stuff!
:laugh:


----------



## bopmachine

Punch Petite Punch. Why oh why did they ever delete this cigar… so great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partags serie D especial the only thing wrong with these is they only come in 10 count boxes!
No booze today i am on the wagon i think i got brain damage past two days!:twitch:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini reyes coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinidad Colonalies from 08!
Thanks Art Opus-X Man!


----------



## k-morelli

H. Upmann PC, on my journey to my first cc buy


----------



## astripp

Siglo VI -- wonderful cream, hay, honey, vanilla.


----------



## bpegler

*** Custom Sublime.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Desert time Coffee black piece of Boston cream pie Boli P.C!


----------



## Tarks

PLPC and a Boli GM tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I Coffee black have a blessed day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 at lunch!:smoke2:


----------



## aea6574

Have a bit of a cold so nothing yesterday or today. So smoke one for me.

Hopefully I will be back to it tomorrow.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bpegler

VR Famosos 07. Cream and a hint of nutmeg.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Siglo II
Great little smoke....


----------



## lebz

I had a Partagas - Super Partagas today with my evening walk with the dog. 

I was excited to give this a try but I wasn't really digging it too much. I would give it another try though


----------



## Qball

Cohiba Maduro Magicos... really what I expected a maduro wrappered Cohiba to be. Excellent! This will get even BETTER with some age on them!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini reyes coffee black banana pancakes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Coronations tubo at lunch from 09. A Punch-Punch from 09 as well on deck!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos
Cocoa and cream goodness......
Well worth the wait.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

at this very moment,I'm down to the last inch of a 10 PLPC and it is smoking beautifully.....normally I'm not a fan of white pepper,but I'm picking up some toffee in the background and they're blending like a dream. I can't help but think of a Don Pepin cigar while I'm smoking this. I'm not a huge DPG fan,but I do believe this PLPC was the inspiration for his blends.
I can only imagine how truly superb these are going to smoke a year from now...and then 2 years.

50-cab..come to Papa


----------



## Poneill272

07 punch punch. First one and I like it! Lol! Thanks Zfog, wherever you are. :thumb:


----------



## Wildone

Boli RC...NOT BAD....


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Super Partagas, box code: MAU ENE 2011.

Chocholate, earth and caramel dominate with plenty of spice. Smoke slowly to reveal the subtle nuances and complex array of notes.

Very lovely to retrohale. Excellent stick. Stronger than the Culebras and very Partagas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black breakfast is on the table!


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #2 last night. Delish!


----------



## Mante

07 Rass. A superb smoke that has settled into it's true form. Coffee, cedar, dark chocolate & a hint of pepper but just a hint. There are nuts in there as well. Great cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Nice seafood lunch walk along the bay!
*Cohiba Esplendidos* 05 thanks Jimmy!_
:first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn doesn't anyone else smoke!:dunno:
RYJ Hermosos #2 el 04 Becks Dark,after some dry rubbed grilled pork Chops baked potatoes with broccoli and cheese and Brussels sprouts!


----------



## EricF

Enjoying a H Upmann Mag 46.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

09 H Upmann Mag 46 - First one from the box and excellent!!


----------



## CeeGar

06 Party SP2


----------



## jdfutureman

Just an inch into my first Cohiba Siglo VI and it's an 08. A very big thank you to Bob!

Had a fantastic piece of grouper and some homemade chocolate/peanut butter ice cream at dinner. Now with some B&B by the hotel pool/hottub on a perfect 70 degree evening in Gainesville. :first:


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Edmundo 08. Good solid smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lets get this party started
Coffee black whites and ham Partagas short TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76

Party short for tony and the yankees!


----------



## Hinson

Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 for Kipp and the Sox!:roll:


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie #2 for Kipp and the Sox!:roll:


Hell...after the way we ended the season, I'LL TAKE IT! ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

primetime76 said:


> Hell...after the way we ended the season, I'LL TAKE IT! ound:


In the end my brother we didn't do much better! As i said earlier the two best teams didn't get to play! Yanks Sox that was a shame.


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> In the end my brother we didn't do much better! As i said earlier the two best teams didn't get to play! Yanks Sox that was a shame.


That is for sure, and now I pull for the Tigers...the city of Detroit could use the pick-me-up...but to stay on topic, I just purchased some 12 year old RyJ's and will be smoking them soon! LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some grilled sausages tossed salad crispy Italian bread!
For desert Becks Dark and a CORO 08!


----------



## mata777

An aged cohiba siglo I. Very tasty.


----------



## Chris R

Cohiba CE, great cigar to relax after a long week of tests and interviews.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Cohiba Espy..doesn't get much better!


----------



## KcJason1

Party short


----------



## bigslowrock

My first Party 898 

Thanks astripp!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Trinidad Robusto T, creamy, smooth...very relaxing


----------



## sengjc

Saint Luis Rey Double Corona from a 2006 cab.

Lovely honeyish,rich chocolate, plenty of Cuban nutmegginess, floral and fruity notes with some earthy highlights. Retrohaling introduces creamy cedar and intensifies the earth. Long aftertaste of cedar and earth. Very aromatic.

Evenly burning with densely chunky and ripply ash.

Age defiant, the smoke is as youthful as if just rolled. One of Cuba's best kept secrets IMO.


----------



## bopmachine

RASS. was hiding out single in the box storage. I suspect it was trying to make a break for it. It must be punished with flame to discourage the other inmates.


----------



## Mante

bopmachine said:


> .............RASS. was hiding out single in the box storage. I suspect it was trying to make a break for it. It must be punished with flame to discourage the other inmates.


Happy Anniversary again Jose and Josette.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I coffee black Power bar!


----------



## bpegler

Robaina Padrinos, rolled on the farm a few years ago when the Don was still alive. 7.5 inch, maybe 58 or 60I RG. It's 70 and clear,this will take a few hours. I'll try to write a review, if I'm still standing. BTW, this cigar has nothing to do with the Mercer cigar, but the ash is lighter than most.

I deeply hope that this is an early celebration of my beloved Volunteers whipping those godless Bulldogs, but we shall see...


----------



## asmartbull

RYJ Hermosos El 04
Even with a cold, this was a great cigar.....

And Notre Dame is kicking Butt....

A fine afternoon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of cigars today Partagas 898V after Lunch!
Vegas Robaina Unicos now!


----------



## primetime76

My first Monte #4...was wonderful!


----------



## Wildone

PL Robusto Asin Pacifica
View attachment 57556


----------



## s_vivo

APR 11 CoRo


----------



## HydroRaven

Wildone said:


> PL Robusto Asin Pacifica
> View attachment 57556


How was it?


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI while watching Michigan.


----------



## Wildone

HydroRaven said:


> How was it?


Not bad, a little medium, the first half had light spice and good smoke a little less flavor, but left me wanting.
The last half picked up a bit and tried to get thicker,deeper and spicier,honey carmel and earthyness. I wood say a Medium strength 
I have a box of these,I know they have a place in the line up.
They are from 07 maybe more age ? We will see.
3 out of 5, IMO.
View attachment 57567


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #2 tailgating at the Giants game

Go G-men!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy morning running around looking for antibiotics for birds long story.
Partagas short coffee black Lox cream cheese and Bagels GOD i love ethnic food!:hungry:


----------



## astripp

RASS from march 10. This sucker is strong and my first from this box and I think I will let the rest nap till the spring.


----------



## asmartbull

Sig VI, thanks Jeff........

A perfect cigar!


----------



## bpegler

VR Famosos 07. Great finish to a beautiful day in the Smokies.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn it was a beautiful day in Brooklyn today!
The bay was so beautiful Seafood dinner a walk along the bay.
With my girlfriend and my children!
Cohiba 54 Be-Hike a great present from a dear friend thanks Jimmy!
:high5::rockon::bounce:


----------



## Wildone

Kicked back this afternoon with :

View attachment 57569


View attachment 57570


----------



## Wildone

I know some don't care for them, but enjoyable.


----------



## harley33

The maddies are a different animal. Not the typical habano. If they were priced a little closer to the others, they would be a keeper.


----------



## HydroRaven

Had my first Monte #4 last week, which was gifted to me (thank you Starbucks!) and I got a lot of that "bread" taste everyone talks about. It did make quite an impression on me and I will definitely consider a box of those for my next purchase.


----------



## jdfutureman

Backed up the Monte #2 from the tailgate to a Diplomatica #2 from '02 this evening. Very nice will probably post a review:bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee light and sweet its a holiday!
Happy Columbus Day!:cowboyic9:


----------



## thebayratt

... Wrong thread


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask::ask:


----------



## Tredegar

10 RyJ Short Churchill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 after some grilled dry rubbed BBQ pork-chops!


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn it was a beautiful day in Brooklyn today!
> The bay was so beautiful Seafood dinner a walk along the bay.
> With my girlfriend and my children!
> Cohiba 54 Be-Hike a great present from a dear friend thanks Jimmy!
> :high5::rockon::bounce:


SOunds like a killer evening! I have a behike from Starbuck...haven't had the right moment to smoke it yet though...what is it like Tony? What flavors should I expect?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

primetime76 said:


> SOunds like a killer evening! I have a behike from Starbuck...haven't had the right moment to smoke it yet though...what is it like Tony? What flavors should I expect?


Pretty much just like these two i smoked a 52 and a 54.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/276290-cohiba-hike-52-birthday-cigar-2.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/272118-cohiba-hike-review-5.html

The flavors are plentiful and explosive what a great frickin cigar that can only get better with age.
I have not pulled the trigger on a box yet i just can't justify the cost. I am lucky as the 3 i have smoked have been gifted me. I am hoping when the Cohiba 1966 hits the shelves the price on these will drop!


----------



## Wildone

Tony,
The 66 hit and they are wanting 466 for ten !
That is pretty steep.
Hope to find them cheaper.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pretty much just like these two i smoked a 52 and a 54.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/276290-cohiba-hike-52-birthday-cigar-2.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/272118-cohiba-hike-review-5.html
> 
> The flavors are plentiful and explosive what a great frickin cigar that can only get better with age.
> I have not pulled the trigger on a box yet i just can't justify the cost. I am lucky as the 3 i have smoked have been gifted me. I am hoping when the Cohiba 1966 hits the shelves the price on these will drop!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Tony,
> The 66 hit and they are wanting 466 for ten !
> That is pretty steep.
> Hope to find them cheaper.


Yes i know the lowest i have seen is around $450!


----------



## astripp

RyJ Wide Churchill this morning. Johnny-O tonight.


----------



## Wildone

RyJ short church this morn..
fixing to find something good this Holiday afternoon.


----------



## TrippMc4

Just finished up an '09 CoRo. Draw was a little tight but still a great cigar!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos No 2 EL 04. I really love these.


----------



## Wildone

This ones for Tony, I know why he enjoys these !
View attachment 57573

Now to find an Evening stick.


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar PC right now for a min celebration of an offer for an internship in my desired field of accounting. :cowboyic9::cowboyic9:

PLPC last night and Liga Privida on Saturday. Both of these $5 cubans blow that expensive NC out of the water.


----------



## Qball

San Cristobal de la Habana Oficios


----------



## tpharkman

LGC Tainos--I haven't found the perfect beverage combination for this stick but when I do it is going to be fun. To me it is so light bodied that maybe champagne or the champagne of beers maybe what the doctor ordered. One thing I enjoy about this particular cc is the burn is always, always razor freakin sharp.


----------



## asmartbull

tpharkman said:


> LGC Tainos--I haven't found the perfect beverage combination for this stick but when I do it is going to be fun. To me it is so light bodied that maybe champagne or the champagne of beers maybe what the doctor ordered. One thing I enjoy about this particular cc is the burn is always, always razor freakin sharp.


I have found Iced Tea to go wonderfully with the Tainos
Orange flavored seltzer also works.
"Arnold Palmer's" if you are looking for alcohol

All three will bring out the fruity notes


----------



## tpharkman

asmartbull said:


> I have found Iced Tea to go wonderfully with the Tainos
> Orange flavored seltzer also works.
> "Arnold Palmer's" if you are looking for alcohol
> 
> All three will bring out the fruity notes


Fancy you mentioning the fruity notes because they are ever present in this smoke. I love an Arnold Palmer without the alcohol and when feeling frisky I love to add a little "snip" to the bottom of the glass.


----------



## Wildone

Topped the Evening off with a Trini Robusto T...very relaxing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> This ones for Tony, I know why he enjoys these !
> View attachment 57573
> 
> Now to find an Evening stick.


Aren't they great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Partagas short coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Casey Jones

tpharkman said:


> Fancy you mentioning the fruity notes because they are ever present in this smoke. I love an Arnold Palmer without the alcohol and when feeling frisky I love to add a little "snip" to the bottom of the glass.


Arnold Palmer with alcohol = John Daly


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 salad and sandwich for lunch!


----------



## bpegler

LGC MdOs #3 2002. Great big guy smoking a very slender cigar.

Sip...honey...sip...honey...

Very delicious light sweet smoke.


----------



## Wildone

A Boli RC....after work,...not bad.


----------



## x man

Tried one of my pre release MGE`s.
from 2/10, aging very nicely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes coffee black toast and jam!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch DC from 01 10 years has done nothing for this cigaruke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tossed the Punch!
Partagas Serie D Especial 3 fingers of Pappy!
Special it is!:first:


----------



## TrippMc4

PSD4 just before the rain started.


----------



## Wildone

PL RO Asian Regional


----------



## StogieNinja

Yummy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76

Have a cold...feel like shit...so what better way to make one feel better than enjoying a PSD4 in the morning? It was still delicious!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some shirmp fra diavlo over spaghetti for dinner!
Bolivar Royal Coronas black coffee and Italian cheesecake for desert!


----------



## jdfutureman

primetime76 said:


> Have a cold...feel like shit...so what better way to make one feel better than enjoying a PSD4 in the morning? It was still delicious!


Kipp way to overcome the adversity :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris R

Party PCE right now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

primetime76 said:


> Have a cold...feel like shit...so what better way to make one feel better than enjoying a PSD4 in the morning? It was still delicious!


Let me know if you want some Parrot juice LOL!
Feel better bro!


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal Officios (sp).....Best tasting tent peg on the market.
I am pulling so hard, I think I just swallowed a tooth

Tossed it
LGC MD4, 02.........Much better


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All of those LCDH release SCDLH are that way!
Its a shame because flavor wise they are incredible!


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All of those LCDH release SCDLH are that way!
> Its a shame because flavor wise they are incredible!


Is it limited only to SCdlH or are the other marcas' LCDH releases in the same boat?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Is it limited only to SCdlH or are the other marcas' LCDH releases in the same boat?


I found that the SCDLH and the Bolivar Gold Medals to be rolled to tight!
Any other LCDH release i have had has been fine!
Good question Dave i would hit ya but it tells me i love ya too much.
Every-time i try and bump someone today i get that message!


----------



## ShortFuse

H. Upmann Magnum 50 - absolutely splendid! Can't rain on my parade today!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes coffee black!
Damn cough is coming back!
Maybe the doc is right i should quit cigars.mg:


----------



## sengjc

Vegueros Seoane yesterday, probably from 05-06?

Amazing volume of smoke from such a small stick.


----------



## HydroRaven

Had a Partagas Connoisseur 1 tonight. Boy was that a good cigar!!!


----------



## TrippMc4

PLPC - Feb '11. Only got through 1/3 of this before it started to pour on me. I thought the storms had all passed through...

Some days I wish I was allowed to smoke in the house. I was really enjoying my Friday afternoon smoke!


----------



## sligub

Monti 2010 le








.

It had a huge crack so I had to


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Trini Reyes coffee black!
> Damn cough is coming back!
> Maybe the doc is right i should quit cigars.mg:


I knew I felt a terrible disturbance in the force...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:biglaugh:

Cough or no cough its been a long day!
Partagas Serie P #2 in honor of John's post!:wink:
Seltzer with lemon takes my dry throat away!:tea:


----------



## Wildone

Cohiba Sig III


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short at 5a.m coffee black!

Just finished a short stack of pancakes bacon crisp.
Going with a Saint Louis Rey Regios from 07!


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Esplendido 2006. When these are gone, I will be very, very sad...


----------



## Wildone

Parti Short, Hot tub, creamed coffee = relax


----------



## Wildone

How was yours ?



TonyBrooklyn said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> Cough or no cough its been a long day!
> Partagas Serie P #2 in honor of John's post!:wink:
> Seltzer with lemon takes my dry throat away!:tea:


----------



## ejgarnut

Hoyo Epicure Especial (thanks Dave/smelvis !) paired with a bit of Woodford Reserve and a nice sunny autumn day.

Life is good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> How was yours ?


Yummy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a nice crispy Brooklyn Pizza made with fresh mozzarella!
At the famous Totonno's in Coney Island!
A RYJ Hermos #2 El 2004


----------



## TrippMc4

H Upmann Mag 48 EL 2009


----------



## EricF

a '10 RASS last night


----------



## aea6574

A wonderful CoLa while watching the Spartans beat Michigan.

Best regards, tony


----------



## x man

TonyBrooklyn said:


> After a nice crispy Brooklyn Pizza made with fresh mozzarella!
> At the famous Totonno's in Coney Island!
> A RYJ Hermos #2 El 2004


Is that the place where they spread on the grated parm 
before serving. Great pie and great cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

x man said:


> Is that the place where they spread on the grated parm
> before serving. Great pie and great cigar.


 The sauce is lightly spooned over the thin slices Brooklyn-made, fresh mozzarella. Grated cheese is added just as the pie comes out of the oven!
The real secret is the coal fired oven gives it a slightly smoky flavor!


----------



## TXsmoker

Super Partagas and a Woodchuck Hard Apple Cider.


----------



## protekk

Boli PC from 08


----------



## Wildone

Monte 2...Great Evening stick.
View attachment 57618


----------



## sengjc

*** Custom Rolled 2011 Sublimes.

Curiously dark, marbelised wrapper with one or two significant veins, weighty in the hand and well filled with one or two soft spots. You can feel some more veins underneath the thick, leathery wrapper. The pre lit aroma resembles that of a CC but the bouquet of the dry draw suggest otherwise, very curious.

The flavours are even more curious. About a medium to full bodied stick, the flavours resemble very closely that of a Nicaraguan, twang and all, almost Don Pepin like, to be honest with the massive black pepper and loads of spice, coffeeish with some young leathery notes, slightly earthy and the touch of ammonia, a testament to it's youth. Not particularly complex but the flavours are pleasing and harmonious. A touch of herbaceousness with some sweetness when retrohaled. Long aftertaste of mild coffee, some pepper and earth, dark chocolate and some oily-nuttiness. Very even burning and excellent drawing yielding thick smoke and chunky ash.

This is an excellent smoke, that is perhaps still young. But calling it a Cuban is stretching the imagination a bit, in my opinion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black toast and jam!


----------



## szyzk

sengjc said:


> *** Custom Rolled 2011 Sublimes.
> 
> Curiously dark, marbelised wrapper with one or two significant veins, weighty in the hand and well filled with one or two soft spots. You can feel some more veins underneath the thick, leathery wrapper. The pre lit aroma resembles that of a CC but the bouquet of the dry draw suggest otherwise, very curious.
> 
> The flavours are even more curious. About a medium to full bodied stick, the flavours resemble very closely that of a Nicaraguan, twang and all, almost Don Pepin like, to be honest with the massive black pepper and loads of spice, coffeeish with some young leathery notes, slightly earthy and the touch of ammonia, a testament to it's youth. Not particularly complex but the flavours are pleasing and harmonious. A touch of herbaceousness with some sweetness when retrohaled. Long aftertaste of mild coffee, some pepper and earth, dark chocolate and some oily-nuttiness. Very even burning and excellent drawing yielding thick smoke and chunky ash.
> 
> This is an excellent smoke, that is perhaps still young. But calling it a Cuban is stretching the imagination a bit, in my opinion.


That's the exact same experience I had when I smoked one a week or two ago!


----------



## CeeGar

last night...06 Monte 2 & 08 VR Clasicos, with a few libations


----------



## bpegler

Gentlemen,
Let's be careful about naming vendors, or using their initials in a thread. A few vendors are commonly referred to by their initials, but we can't do that here.

Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Really nice dry sunny day 2nd cigar of the day. Partagas 898 V 09 this is a great representation of the Partagas Marca!


----------



## bc8436

Smoked an '08 BBF and a '10 Party Shorts last night. 

Going with a Dip #2 and a 898V for football today!


----------



## astripp

RyJ Ex No 4. The wood and cherry were fantastic with dusting of cocoa.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Uncle Pat 85 and Aunt Annette 88 just left after Sunday dinner GOD BLESS them!:grouphug:
A Cohiba Lancero 05 Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## astripp

Upmann Epicure. Beautiful little smoke. Upmann wood, some gentle earth and a touch of spice.


----------



## WyldKnyght

I'm going to smoke a JLP Brevas in an hour...


----------



## Wildone

CoRo this morning and then afternoon a Co Magica Maddy...
still debating this late Night...Hmmmmm


----------



## protekk

Had a '10 party shorts after I put the little ones to sleep.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## KcJason1

Drinking coffee black and smoking a partagas short for breakfast!


----------



## astripp

Monte 2, coffee and cream.


----------



## Rodeo

Had an 09 Sir Winston yesterday watching the Pats beat (barely!!!) the Cowboys. Great game and great cigar

First one out of a box I got about 1.5 years ago, I'm glad I waited and I'm glad that I have another box on the way


----------



## jdfutureman

Enjoyed a RyJ Ex No. 4 outside at lunchtime today. Perfect day paired with one smooth flavorful cigar! 

The last third poured on the flavors and made me break out my nubber.:smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull

09 Siglo IV
Just an awesome cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 Becks dark!


----------



## TrippMc4

VR Famosos '10. Although young, still a great stick.


----------



## Wildone

BBF, good strong stick ...but flaking issue. 
View attachment 57629


----------



## apollyon9515

Party short 10, right off the truck and seems a little harsh to me. Gonna put them in the freezer and lettem rest for a few weeks at the right RH and try it again.


----------



## socalocmatt

Ending my evening with a glass of wine and a RyJ #2.


----------



## sengjc

szyzk said:


> That's the exact same experience I had when I smoked one a week or two ago!


Glad I am not the only one. Does anyone know if they are of CC origin?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I coffee almost black!


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba siglo I coffee almost black!


Mixing it up are we Tony? Where's the classic Party Short with eggs and coffee? LOL. Have a good day Tony.


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL, These are tons better at 58 rh..........


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> 04 RYJ EL, These are tons better at 58 rh..........


Heh really Al? I've got my three boxes at 60-61%RH. Do you think I'd notice much of a difference at a three percent swing?


----------



## asmartbull

Starbuck said:


> Heh really Al? I've got my three boxes at 60-61%RH. Do you think I'd notice much of a difference at a three percent swing?


Dave
I don't know.
I went from 63/65 to 58 and the there was a noticeable difference.


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> I don't know.
> I went from 63/65 to 58 and the there was a noticeable difference.


Thanks Al. Might experiment a little and pull out a couple to store at 58% and leave the rest at 60-61% to see if there is a difference.


----------



## bpegler

sengjc said:


> Glad I am not the only one. Does anyone know if they are of CC origin?


According to the source wrapper, binder, and filler are Cuban. Like all cigars it depends on if you trust your vendor. If you don't trust, don't buy.

My guess is Cabaiguan region. Heavy ligero. Too young.


----------



## Rodeo

asmartbull said:


> 04 RYJ EL, These are tons better at 58 rh..........


Al, had one last night. Probably closer to 62rh, the 5th or 6th one I've had from this box and it was a really good smoke ... now that I think about it after your post, I keep liking these more and more, and I bet it's because the box I received maybe 3 months ago is acclimating to lower rh.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starbuck said:


> Mixing it up are we Tony? Where's the classic Party Short with eggs and coffee? LOL. Have a good day Tony.


Thanks you as well my brother!

You guys made up my mind thank you all!
RYJ Hermosos #2 04 EL 3 fingers of Pappy!
I gotta say i store at 59-63% and these are fine!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos No 2.

I'm a victim of peer pressure...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## astripp

How do you all have this impossible to find LE? Did Puff FOGs buy them all? Unreal. I had a SCDLH Principe.


----------



## bpegler

I think a few of us have cornered the RyJ Hermosos No 2 market. 04 was a great year for ELs.

Kinda scary...

A lot do end up in bombs!!!


----------



## Rodeo

It's like prospecting for gold. When you find a vein you exploit it till it's exhausted.


----------



## astripp

I pulled out a SLR Pacifico since your talks of fancy cigars made me hanker for something special. The Pacifico gets little buzz around here but is an amazing cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black toast jam egg-whites!
Peace my brothers have a blessed day!


----------



## k-morelli

party short sitting in traffic going to work


----------



## jdfutureman

k-morelli said:


> party short sitting in traffic going to work


Kyle, I guess there can be some benefits to traffic :smoke:


----------



## k-morelli

jdfutureman said:


> Kyle, I guess there can be some benefits to traffic :smoke:


yup sat in it just long enough to finish it too


----------



## bpegler

HdM Double Corona. I remember when this was the most sought after cigar in the world.

Now nobody has the time for a DC.

1997 smoking very well. Perfect razor sharp burn. Sweet cedar.


----------



## Wildone

RyJSC..pleasant..


----------



## EricF

08 PLPC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes coffee black whites and ham!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 after a big meal!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Epi......Short on time, full on flavor


----------



## jdfutureman

Partagas Prez with a Guiness :beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

jdfutureman said:


> Partagas Prez with a Guiness :beerchug:


Thanks John,
You just picked tonighs smoke for me,
but I will pair it with spiced rum


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> Thanks John,
> You just picked tonighs smoke for me,
> but I will pair it with spiced rum


No sir, thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Wildone

Boli RC....Very Nice !


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike. I let this one rest almost 4 hours before I torched it. Perfectly rolled. Strong barnyard, lots of depth. Semi sweet chocolate.

I really love a freshly rolled custom Cuban. It has a wonderful bite. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Carlos Fernandez Behike. I let this one rest almost 4 hours before I torched it. Perfectly rolled. Strong barnyard, lots of depth. Semi sweet chocolate.
> 
> I really love a freshly rolled custom Cuban. It has a wonderful bite. Not for the faint of heart.


Wow, 240 minutes of rest.......

Not sure I would have had that much discipline....


----------



## bigslowrock

take that long to open the package?


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Wow, 240 minutes of rest.......
> 
> Not sure I would have had that much discipline....


Lol, it was hard Al! Probably the best Fernandez I've smoked.


----------



## WhoDat

Smokin a Partagas 898! So far, a kick a$$ smoke! What can I say, I love the Partagas!


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> Lol, it was hard Al! Probably the best Fernandez I've smoked.


Excellent Bob glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## jdfutureman

Oh I almost forget after my Party Prez earlier and a ribeye I've got my first Party Short for desert with a jack n coke:clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## astripp

WhoDat said:


> Smokin a Partagas 898! So far, a kick a$$ smoke! What can I say, I love the Partagas!


Best Cigar in the world!

I'm starting my day with a Siglo IV and coffee black.


----------



## ShortFuse

2030 hrs, 59F in the desert, Boli RC from a friend, with black Dunkin Donuts coffee, TonyBrooklyn style! 

Life is good! Had a CC to celebrate the President's big announcement today! We've known for a while, but now it is official, we should be home right around the holidays!


----------



## APBTMarcel

First CoRo last night. Young but still very good. Need to stash a box one of these days.


----------



## Chris R

Party Short now, its too cold here in state college for anything longer.



ShortFuse said:


> 2030 hrs, 59F in the desert, Boli RC from a friend, with black Dunkin Donuts coffee, TonyBrooklyn style!
> 
> Life is good! Had a CC to celebrate the President's big announcement today! We've known for a while, but now it is official, we should be home right around the holidays!


Thankyou for your service!! I am glad to hear you are coming home!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ShortFuse said:


> 2030 hrs, 59F in the desert, Boli RC from a friend, with black Dunkin Donuts coffee, TonyBrooklyn style!
> 
> Life is good! Had a CC to celebrate the President's big announcement today! We've known for a while, but now it is official, we should be home right around the holidays!


Glad to hear your coming home soldier stay safe till then!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angel:

Cuaba Divinos just got these in they are really young my first 2011 stock from Feb! Good short smoke one dimension but that dimension was nice! We will see what time does for these!


----------



## astripp

RyJ Ex No 4 - delightful.


----------



## Wildone

House Blend CC came in, very good sticks.Smoked a Coronas Gorda.

View attachment 57661


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short at 5am trini reyes at 7 am Cohiba siglo I right now!
Big pot of black coffee writing up estimates! Beautiful sunny day have a blessed one! Peace gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


----------



## CeeGar

last night-Trinidad Ingenios EL 2007. Nothing stellar, but a nice smoke. Leaning toward the full-bodied side. Woodsy flavors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 09 cold becks dark Sausages on the BBQ peppers and onions on the side burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Sounds good...be right over !



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie#2 09 cold becks dark Sausages on the BBQ peppers and onions on the side burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Sounds good...be right over !


My pleasure bro plenty for everyone!lane:


----------



## szyzk

At work coffee black Partagas Short!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

szyzk said:


> At work coffee black Partagas Short!


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Wildone

CoRo...On a Sunny Fall Afternoon...Nice !!


----------



## avitti

Just finished a Trinidad Robust T. Creamy cigar,hints of cedar, cocoa a little pepper excellent cigar.I can't believe they're discontinuing these. gotta get 2 boxes of these after the holidays for sure.


----------



## aea6574

Party Short.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 3 fingers of knob creek.


----------



## jdfutureman

Boli Coronas or Coronas Extra? not quite sure, with some Bowmore Islay:thumb:


----------



## jdfutureman

jdfutureman said:


> Boli Coronas or Coronas Extra? not quite sure, with some Bowmore Islay:thumb:


CE it is I'm told. Still pouring on the flavors at the midway point :thumb:


----------



## Wildone

Dont know if it was the hot tub, the Rum, or the House blend Beli CC,
but I got my A$$ handed to me....WOW !!


----------



## ShortFuse

I had a LGC RE last night and gifted a Monte #2 to one of our LTs. The LGC smoked fine, but the story was seeing how happy the LT was with a real CC! 

Have a good day everybody!


----------



## smelvis

I started smoking almost a Cubans on the weekend nothing special but all delicious. I guess the Sir Winnie has become a fav and the genios are always good. The rest was pretty run of the mill stuff.


----------



## s_vivo

smelvis said:


> I started smoking almost a Cubans on the weekend nothing special but all delicious. I guess the Sir Winnie has become a fav and the genios are always good. The rest was pretty run of the mill stuff.


What's the Sir Winnie like Dave? Did you get them fresh or with a couple of years? You must be starting to make a dent into the CC/NC balance in your stash?


----------



## sengjc

Cohiba Siglo I from 2007 earlier in the morning and now a Bolivar Tubos No. 2 from 2010. It's PC Sunday.


----------



## smelvis

s_vivo said:


> What's the Sir Winnie like Dave? Did you get them fresh or with a couple of years? You must be starting to make a dent into the CC/NC balance in your stash?


They been coming consistently at 2010's and I tell ya even ROTT they are tasty they going to be something special with some age on them, one of the best tips I got from Ron of which there have been many. Yeah my tower is full and another not quite as big a cab I'm working.

What I did was take all the full sealed or opened but full that are for aging only and moved them into a different cab and smoke outta the tower it still has a bunch full in it but always have to have at least one box of everything easy to get at  Yeah it's a building okay bro but have to slow down buying anyway for awhile and take a breather till I know what the future holds.

Highly recommend them Scott! :hungry:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black flapjacks eggs and bacon good morning gents!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeGar

H.Upmann Coronas Major....not sure of year, but is smoking nicely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 getting ready for the JETS game. I know i shouldn't watch it then they might win LOL! But friends are over so its gonna be an afternoon of beer cigars and football!


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Bolivar Belicoso Fino outside for once since the weather has kinda sucked lately.

My lovely bride has been very accommodating allowing me a nightly smoke in the house but it's starting to be little more than a can of Lysol can overcome


----------



## golfguy

Right now I'm on the back deck, enjoying one of the last nice days of the year, sipping on light rum & coke, planning next weekends NYC getaway, and smoking an RYJ short Churchill.


----------



## asmartbull

Diplo 4, 09..........This is a much better cigar than I remember...
Great cigar at a very good price.....


----------



## TrippMc4

Behike 52 to finish off my birthday weekend. What a great cigar!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D Especial 3 finger of pappy big JETS win!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## aea6574

two Monte 2s today, a very good day even if the Lions could not win.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76

RASS...thanks to a Big Slow Rock! Amazing cigar...


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher

H. Upmann coronas major tubos. Been sitting for most of a year. My god its tasty- smoking now


----------



## astripp

RyJ Hermosas no 2. It is a great smoke! made today's drudge tasks not feel so bad.


----------



## ferks012

Smoking a Partagas Piramides EL 2000.... WOW


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar beli fino 3 fingers of something forgot which bottle i grabbed!


:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## bpegler

ferks012 said:


> Smoking a Partagas Piramides EL 2000.... WOW


Jealous
Jealous
Jealous...


----------



## ferks012

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas serie D Especial 3 finger of pappy big JETS win!
> Peace my brothers!


Tony how are the Party D Especial's smoking?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ferks012 said:


> Tony how are the Party D Especial's smoking?


Fantastic my brother one of my favorite EL'S! In fact one of our favorite vendors has a 3 box sale! This has been brought to my attention by a mutual friend of ours! So my order from 5 weeks ago has still not landed. Vendor says its now 60 days before refund. So i just pulled the trigger on the 3 boxes as to not get caught up ordering over the holidays! Customs will have to smoke on somebody else s generosity this year!:yo:


----------



## ferks012

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Fantastic my brother one of my favorite EL'S! In fact one of our favorite vendors has a 3 box sale! This has been brought to my attention by a mutual friend of ours! So my order from 5 weeks ago has still not landed. Vendor says its now 60 days before refund. So i just pulled the trigger on the 3 boxes as to not get caught up ordering over the holidays! Customs will have to smoke on somebody else s generosity this year!:yo:


I saw that deal!!! I'm tempted as I have heard good things but somehow have yet to smoke one!! Keep it going bro...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black orange juice and steroids breakfast of champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

SLR A, 08
Some days the A and a cup of coffee just hits the spot.
This is one of those days....


----------



## astripp

SLR doesn't get a lot of love around here, but they make some terrific cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taste starting to return slightly. So i am going with a CORO from 08. Nice cold Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## avitti

Trinidad T, one word to describe this cigar,creamy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes coffee black orange juice dark toast and jam!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

H Upmann Coronas Major 09. Very nice!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cuaba Divino's after lunch!


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Rob T with dark roast coffee

I always question if these are worth the price...
and the answer is hell yes..

Buttery,,, Creamy,,,, with hints of spice.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V 09 a great stick after some chili for dinner!


----------



## Rodeo

Lots of Trini Ts being smoked lately, I had one last night and it was delicious. Everytime I smoke one I think its the best robusto in the world, until my next CoRo. Rinse and repeat, I'm happy to keep changing my mind 

I just don't understand these being deleted ... they are a wonderful cigar, just introduced in 09 to enthusiastic reviews, from a well-respected marca. Even f they didn't sell as expected, it's a brand new cigar, give it a chance!

Stock up now while you have the chance fellas ...


----------



## TrippMc4

Monte No 4 '07 with an iced tea. Nice smoke on a gorgeous night!


----------



## Wildone

O.K. you convinced me...I better spark one up and seeop2:



asmartbull said:


> Trinidad Rob T with dark roast coffee
> 
> I always question if these are worth the price...
> and the answer is hell yes..
> 
> Buttery,,, Creamy,,,, with hints of spice.....


----------



## ferks012

H. Upmann Monarch A/T 2003... Bliss!


----------



## astripp

Plpc from '10. Nice sweetness and bread pudding like flavor.


----------



## Wildone

Trini rob. T with 4 fingers (liberal)*RON ZACPA *hot tub (*ALMOST) better than sex good , after a hard days work..I agree ...HELL YES !!!!! *



astripp said:


> Plpc from '10. Nice sweetness and bread pudding like flavor.


----------



## CeeGar

'10 CoRo as I'm typing...I don't believe I could ever tire of this cigar.


----------



## Rodeo

CeeGar said:


> '10 CoRo as I'm typing...I don't believe I could ever tire of this cigar.


My '10 CoRos started off fantastic 6 months ago but seem to have gone into a bit of a funk lately ...


----------



## CeeGar

Rodeo said:


> My '10 CoRos started off fantastic 6 months ago but seem to have gone into a bit of a funk lately ...


I will say that it has changed somewhat...but I'm not sure how I'd classify the difference. Maybe not a funk, but it is different. I'm still enjoying the smoke just as much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black orange juice!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:car:


----------



## Mante

Romeo y Julieta Celestiales Finos 98. This was a very fine cigar and balanced almost to a fault. Awesome is all I can say. :smoke: A gift BTW from a friend that is not on this board otherwise I would be sprouting thanks in other threads.


----------



## sengjc

Fonseca No. 1 from 2009. Yum!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Epicure

This is my "Winter Porch and commuting"cigar.
Tons of flavor is an iddy- biddy stick


----------



## astripp

Just had an Upmann Epicure myself.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cuaba Divinos after lunch good quick smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas SerieD#4 3 fingers of makers!


----------



## Wildone

Hoya Epi # 1...velvet smooth, and alluring.
A comfort stick....very nice !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

When i was into HDM EPI i always preferred the #2 Woody Spicy Tenacious for a Hoyo least ways!
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Serie D Especiale EL 2010.

Big Partagas earthiness, deep and rich with loads of dark roasted coffee and spice. Well rounded on the palate, full bodied and spicy. Nutmeggy Cuban twang all the way. What a Partagas should be! 

With any luck, the Serie E will turn out like this with age.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black orange juice toast and jam!


----------



## HydroRaven

Toast and ham? I thought the black coffee went with the egg whites, Tony, not toast and ham.


----------



## PufPufPass

Wed night : Boli PC (feb 10) strong tobacco flavor, tough draw but fixed it with a poker, felt it needed more rest, but curious to see it with 3 years of age, had to switch Sam Adams Cream Stout for Dr Pepper, it was a bad Combo..

Tues night: San Crystobal EP with Dr Pepper.. not a bad small cigar (Preferred Trini Reyes)

Mon Night: Party Mille Fleurs with Ginger Ale, very unique flavor, dying to try Shorts

Saturday Morning: Trini Reyes with fresh grind coffee and sugar, such a 1st class small cigar, nubbed it, it was so delicate and felt so prestigious, can't wait to try Robusto T and others in the line..

All courtesy of Mr. Tripp, thank you sir!


----------



## TrippMc4

PufPufPass said:


> Wed night : Boli PC (feb 10) strong tobacco flavor, tough draw but fixed it with a poker, felt it needed more rest, but curious to see it with 3 years of age, had to switch Sam Adams Cream Stout for Dr Pepper, it was a bad Combo..
> 
> Tues night: San Crystobal EP with Dr Pepper.. not a bad small cigar (Preferred Trini Reyes)
> 
> Mon Night: Party Mille Fleurs with Ginger Ale, very unique flavor, dying to try Shorts
> 
> Saturday Morning: Trini Reyes with fresh grind coffee and sugar, such a 1st class small cigar, nubbed it, it was so delicate and felt so prestigious, can't wait to try Robusto T and others in the line..
> 
> All courtesy of Mr. Tripp, thank you sir!


Glad you enjoyed! Did you have your birthday smoke????


----------



## PufPufPass

TrippMc4 said:


> Glad you enjoyed! Did you have your birthday smoke????


Thank you Tripp. No, hahaha, I so wanted to, but the weather turned, and I had spicy food as well, did not want to spoil the stick.. My friends from NY are coming over next weekend, so I will hit it then, can't wait! Today I will spark BBF! Thank you again my friend..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Toast and ham? I thought the black coffee went with the egg whites, Tony, not toast and ham.


I mixed it up a little.
V.R Unicos 09 3 fingers of the new Knob Creek Single barrel 120 proof!
This is a real arse kicker of a bourbon. So many flavors dancing on the palate!


----------



## astripp

Upmann CM, beautiful wood, nutmeg, earth.


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Salomones LCDH Exclusive from 2008.

A lovely stick to start the weekend off with. Massive in stature with a big Partagas flavour to suit. Starts off with a spicy blast, lots of wood and spice notes with heaps of classic Partagas earth, full bodied and rich.

Past the tapered shoulder, the spiciness subsides to a lingering presence with the rawness of the bold flavours slightly diminished giving the stick better balance. Highly aromatic on the nose.

I won't say it is particularly complex but it is very nuancey, rich in aroma and there is the ever present earthy richness that this marque is famous for making it very interesting with every puff a delicious experience.

Construction wise, the stick is quite tightly rolled and consistently so as evident from its other counterparts from the same box and another box. While the draw can be tight before the shoulder, it soon opens up once you have progressed past the shoulder. The stick does want to develope a wavy burn but proper smoking technic and gradual, infrequent puffs effectively prevent this from happening.

In my opinion, this stick is still in its youth and not yet refined despite displaying an impressive array of classic Partagas traits. If you have a box of these, I would suggest forgetting about it for another 3-5 years before taking another look. Otherwise try the Cuaba Salomones. The 2008 stick I had earlier this year is lovely smoking already.


----------



## TrippMc4

HdM Epicure No 1 '05. These things are smoking GREAT!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 2004 El!
Watching the first snow come down!
Some Black coffee egg whites and Ham! 
Short review to follow. Sorry only camera phone pictures!


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes in the Cool Fall Morning,with a cup of strong freshly ground Java, sugared. Very nice !


----------



## astripp

JLP Cazadore while watching the rain come down.


----------



## gator_79

Smoked a VR Unicos last night after enjoying a grilled ribeye. Paired it with 3 fingers of macallan 12 yr. Man what a great stick, and a great pairing.


----------



## bc8436

'10 Sir Winne last night during the snow. 

'08 BRC right now.


----------



## rocker06

I can tell everyone what I didn't smoke cuz of crapy weather, which doesn't stop me from smoking that often... Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure N'2. There is always tomorrow though. I can't wait for the first snowfall, looking foward to grilling a steak and enjoying something special.


----------



## Wildone

Hupman # 46...Very smooth, creamy, sweet Tobacco.
A good light- med stick.


----------



## asmartbull

VR Famosos...08..Patience has been rewarded...Cocoa up the ying-yang


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Diplomaticos #2. My first Diplomaticos, but definitely not my last. It was wonderful....


----------



## PufPufPass

RyJ Short Churchill, courtesy of Tripp, thank you brother.. Very toasty smoke.. love it with fresh grind coffee and sugar on Sunday morning..


----------



## astripp

Cohiba Robusto from April '11. It was a lovely smoke, with the sweet hay, chocolate, pepper, but it lacked the vanilla and coffee bean flavors I normally have found in CoRos.


----------



## HydroRaven

Had my first Punch Northern Light yesterday afternoon. Was a very interesting smoke. I'll give the rest of the box some time to sleep and revisit them in a while.


----------



## Wildone

Hoya Epi # 1....very pleasant smoke


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked a June 2010 Hoyo Palma Extra yesterday. They were delivered 3 days ago but I couldn't help myself and it was a very nice smoke. Could use some rest but I enjoyed it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 black coffee two eggs over light sausage bacon toast orange juice!
I owe you guys a review from Saturday on the RYJ.
Been a crazy last 4-5 days! GOD BLESS and tell someone you love em today!


----------



## sengjc

Had a Montecristo Tubos from 2001 earlier. Could do with more dry box time, me thinks but otherwise a very refined and richly flavoured, balanced smoke with lots of complexity and nuances.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF from 07 arrogant bastard ale!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 coffee black!


----------



## sengjc

Vegueros Seoane from early last decade. Sports night tonight.


----------



## ShortFuse

WTG Tony with the Stone Brewery Arrogant Bastard! Fizzy yellow beer is for wussies! 

:focus: 

I had a Boli RC that was gifted from Ian. The one Pete sent me will no doubt be smoked in the coming weeks! You guys are all great. Have a great day!


----------



## astripp

J-O DC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lotta cigars today both on the road and at the wake of a dear friend!

V.R unicos 09, Partagas Lusi from 05, SCDLH ELMorro from 07!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## astripp

Sorry to hear about your friend, but when I go, I'd like folks to celebrate my passing with such a fine selection.


----------



## Qball

Juan Lopez #4 RE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

astripp said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend, but when I go, I'd like folks to celebrate my passing with such a fine selection.


Thanks for your kind words Andrew!


----------



## sengjc

Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1. This is twang-tastic!


----------



## Chris R

SLR A now, Cohiba CE last night.

Chris


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cuaba in the A.M coffee black!
El Rey Del Mundo Tainos at lunch.
Taking a Cohiba Espy to the wake along with some tag along s to hand out!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## jdfutureman

Party Short with a can of Bud right now. In honor of your dear friend Tony, sorry for your loss.


----------



## jdfutureman

Just loaded up with some sushi & sake so time for a
Monte #2!!! it's dead on :biggrin:


----------



## TrippMc4

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No. 4. These little guys really have some nice flavors.


----------



## astripp

RyJ Hermosas #2 2004. She was a beauty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> Party Short with a can of Bud right now. In honor of your dear friend Tony, sorry for your loss.


Thanks for your kind words John!
No matter how many of these things you go to you never get used to them.
2 more nights then the funeral on Monday can't go fast enough!
Smoked some great gars got to chew the fat with many i have not seen in years! That's the good part, The bad part is dealing with your own sorrow and seeing everyone deal with theirs. The funny part is Women they all in times like this are looking for company! Back to topic home at last 3 well deserved fingers of pappy!
Cohiba Lancero 05!


----------



## Wildone

Tuff times Tony...Makes us realize not to take anything for granted..

Smoked a Cohiba Magico


----------



## Mante

Wildone said:


> Smoked a Cohiba Magico


I heard that Magicos brought you luck as well David. :madgrin::rotfl:


----------



## MarkC

Getting ready to smoke my first Montecristo No. 4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chocolate chip Pancakes crisp bacon coffee black ERDM Choix Supreme.
I haven't forgotten i owe you guys a review i promised last week before the storm will post shortly!


----------



## zeebra

My first time posting in this thread...

Smoked a Party short last night, which was gifted to me by Reino, John, and I finally lit it up last night.

What a great freaking smoke!!! Lasted about 35-40 minutes, great burn, great flavor! Glad I ordered a box already.

After smoking some CC's and NCs, I am starting to see what some of you guys are talking about. Thanks!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now there's a man with taste!

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## rocker06

Nice, what did you have with it? I'd say thats right up there with a Cohiba IV



MarkC said:


> Getting ready to smoke my first Montecristo No. 4.


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes before bed

View attachment 57794


Coro this Morning

View attachment 57795


In the only place I can smoke and stay warm in the Fall,Winter,the Hot Tub

View attachment 57796


----------



## astripp

RG CE, it is a shame that this cigar is discontinued. Floral, spice, chocolate, and a jam like stewed fruit sweetness.


----------



## TrippMc4

Trinidad Robusto T '09. Perfect day outside to enjoy a great smoke.


----------



## avitti

Stopped smoking cigarettes going on two weeks today.Smoking more cigars lately. A Epie 2 this morning,Siglo III at lunch. Going to light up a Boli RC after dinner then a Party D4 night cap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stick with it Tony you can do it!
A Partagas Serie D Especial after some smoked pork chops on the BBQ!


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Funadore while watching Michigan State, great smoke and game.

Best regards, tony


----------



## ShortFuse

I had a JLP Conservas.  Tasty little smoke and for the price I plan on tossing some on my first order! Its funny, but it seems like I say that a lot! Soon I'll be back home and not inbetween addresses and able to have things shipped again!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 3 fingers of Bookers bourbon.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

BBF with a Smith and Wesson (the drink). 

Goes surprisingly well together!


----------



## MarkC

rocker06 said:


> Nice, what did you have with it? I'd say thats right up there with a Cohiba IV


Just water; hoping to pick up any taste I can as a complete noob. I must say, this was a very distinctive cigar, but that may be because I primarily smoke NCs at this time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI powerbar Coffee Black!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A round of RYJ Hermosos#2 EL 2004 5 total for all in attendance at the jets game at my house! Home made pizza with extra cheese peperoni and mushrooms homemade Buffalo wings on the BBQ with blue cheese dressing celery sticks! Ice cold Dogfish head 60 and 90 minute IPA'S. Big Jets win and friends to share it with PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodeo

Working on an 07 BCE Pats Giants just started. This cigar puts a smile on my face every time! Sooooo good

Tony, we'll see your Jets next week!


----------



## Wildone

BBF on a pre-game before the Broncos -Raiders game

View attachment 57806

held its ash well !! 
View attachment 57807


----------



## CeeGar

RA Gorditos De Allones 2010 RE

A slice of heaven! Thanks to my buddy TonyBrooklyn for this fine smoke. It was awesome, my friend!! :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Working on an 07 BCE Pats Giants just started. This cigar puts a smile on my face every time! Sooooo good
> 
> Tony, we'll see your Jets next week!


Doesn't look to good for ya the stars are in perfect alignment in New York!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:


CeeGar said:


> RA Gorditos De Allones 2010 RE
> 
> A slice of heaven! Thanks to my buddy TonyBrooklyn for this fine smoke. It was awesome, my friend!! :thumb:


Great cigar Great beer Hell Great picture!
Glad you enjoyed it my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## aea6574

Party Short with a Bell's and then a Dogfish Head out back with about a 62 degree day, very nice.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!eace:


----------



## gator_79

Just finished another VR Unicos. I love this cigar. Very creamy smoke with lots of flavors, dark choc. and espresso, hints of wood, spice, and earth. I think I tasted a little caramel and leather in there too at times. Nice smoke with perfect draw and construction.

This was the last of 3 singles that I picked up when I was in Russia. I have a box waiting for me at home in the cooler. This is becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a BBF from 07 at lunch!
Sparking up a Partagas serie D Especial A Dog fish head 90 IPA!


----------



## Wildone

Could not wait....Came today, sparked a Trini Short Robusto with a Friend. 
Very enjoyable ROTT, strong,sweet, thick smoke ..Yummmmm.


----------



## Qball

About to light up a Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Monte PE tonight. Boy I have fallen hard for that wonderful "sour twang" of this and the #2!


----------



## BDog

Cuaba Generosos Sep 2007

Picked up notes of vanilla at the start and floral undertones. Super!


----------



## Wildone

PLPC and Ron Zacapa Rum..before bed, by the Moon Light......very nice
View attachment 57821


----------



## Mante

Bolivar Royal Coronas 08. French press coffee.:biggrin1:


----------



## asmartbull

Lighting up a PLPC with some dark roast......A fine day on the way...


----------



## asmartbull

All this talk about Monte 2's got me in the mood for one...

65 Degrees and sunny,,,one of the few nice days remaining before the snow flies.

This 08 is a fine cigar,,,that said the especial 2 has more flavor


----------



## Rodeo

That's funny Bull I had the same thought last night but not enough time for a Monte 2. So I went in the complete opposite direction. Found an 05 HDM du Gormet that was gifted to me a while back. Lovely long skinny cigar with wonderful flavors. My 1st and only one of these beauties


----------



## Nathan King

An '09 Monte 2. Coffee, vanilla, cocoa, fruit, and a touch of orange peel. What a smoke!


----------



## TrippMc4

VR Famosos '10. Chocolatey goodness.


----------



## ptpablo

H Upmann magnum 50 and Stewarts root beer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pattagas short in the A.M with black coffee!
A partagas Serie D#5 after lunch
A Partagas Lusi after dinner walking along the Bay in Brooklyn with my ex wife and kids!:loco::woohoo::brick:


----------



## HydroRaven

SCdlH El Principe, after Don's statement. Interesting smoke, but the jury is still out. I'll have to have another one in order to make up my mind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cuaba Divino's coffee black rice crispy's and 2% milk!:attention:

I know i know but i had to change it up a little.:nono:

Taking my daughter with me to work as she got suspended from school for a few days.:rant:
This should be an interesting day for sure!:brick:
Peace my brothers!:woohoo:


----------



## astripp

Don't they realize a few days of working with you she will be on the Part Short, whites, ham, and coffe black regimen!


----------



## asmartbull

07 RASS
Less than epic....
so-so at best.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Vixen a Sam Adams brew! Its a Chili Chocolate bock dark and interesting.
Like this Montie # 2 from 09 i have paired it with.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos #2 EL 04. Blame it on Tonys wonderful review.

These have a special place in my heart. And a decent section in my humidor.


----------



## astripp

BBF - full of wood, citrus twang, and hints of spice.


----------



## Herf N Turf

RASS - from a recent hit. Too wet. Shoulda waited.


----------



## Qball

Currently enjoying a Cohiba Coronas Especiales


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes.....nice...


----------



## jdfutureman

Smoked my first RASS tonight! I'm sure it was fresh and it still rocked. It just got better and better right until the end. I can also see how some age can be advantageous. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee Black Cohiba siglo II! 
Another day in Paradise!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

Yesterday...08 JL #2.......Average...


----------



## Habano

Enjoyed a nice '04 Romeo y Julieta EL on the porch without Puff to read.


----------



## asmartbull

I woke up this morning really wanting a SLR A for lunch.
I enjoy this seldom discussed cigar, with iced coffee

I usually forget I have these......I guess every cigar has it's place


----------



## astripp

I really like SLR as a marca, but it doesn't get a lot of love around these parts.


----------



## asmartbull

astripp said:


> I really like SLR as a marca, but it doesn't get a lot of love around these parts.


I think that is because we don't think of them as "Must Have"......
They are not great ROTT...
Many don't try them unless they see them on sale...
I am glad I have mine.....The Regios are also underestimated


----------



## Wildone

Hoya Epi # 1..Creame
View attachment 62785
d 
Coffee in th Hot Tub on a cool Fall Morning.

Giving Thanks To all that have served AND will Serve,in Conflicts and Wars and Peace Time....THANK YOU !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning coffee black! Great combo
A Punch -Punch 09 at lunch Meh!
A SCDLH EL MORRO 3 fingers of Knob Creek Reserve!


----------



## sengjc

Had a long run of NCs so I figured I should take a break and smoke a CC today. Fonseca No. 1 from 2009. Lovely floral fruity and sweet nuances. An good stick for this warmish day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I short stack of hot cakes juice and black coffee!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## jdfutureman

Finally able to post and wanted to share my thursday night. My first CoRo! followed by my first SCdlH El Principe!!

What a great night.


----------



## harley33

QdO Corona to start the day.


----------



## Trev

Uncharacteristically warm here today, so I was able to sit outside with a Party short and a nice cold Czechvar.


----------



## protekk

SCDLH El Principe after lunch


----------



## Wildone

Cohiba Esplendido, a little to long for the cool weather but....very nice !
Will be good Summer smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of Cohiba lancero's 05 at a friends house after lunch least i could do Rich is a great cook!

Gonna light up a Coro 08 now with a new Sam Adams Double IPA!


----------



## aea6574

Party 898 with a couple of DFH beers and a little Pappy 15 while watching Michigan State play to a win.

best regards, tony


----------



## Chris R

SLA A while tailgating after the very emotional PSU game. 


We Are STILL PENN STATE!!!!


----------



## avitti

Mag 46 while checking out the new site on puff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Party 898 with a couple of DFH beers and a little Pappy 15 while watching Michigan State play to a win.
> 
> best regards, tony


You my brother got class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Damn that 898 and some pappy rock!
time for another cigar thanks bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

4 th cigar of the day thanks to Tony's post can't get it out of my mind!
Partagas 898 09 some 15 year old Pappy on deck!


----------



## Wildone

H. Upmann # 2..not bad..needs some more rest though...


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa is sitting by the fire. Mrs. Claus is frisky i told her after i finish my be-hike and hot rum Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## Hopperb

Nubbed a Cohiba Robusto down to less than 1/2" just a few minutes ago - Excellent!


----------



## tdkimer

Party Short & a Guinness.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hopperb said:


> Nubbed a Cohiba Robusto down to less than 1/2" just a few minutes ago - Excellent!





tdkimer said:


> Party Short & a Guinness.


You Guys Got Class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## Wildone

Santa....Are you going to climb down her chimney ?:???: Has she been naughty ?
you get a bump for that !!


----------



## sengjc

Started with a JL Seleccion No. 4 RE Asia-Pacifico 2010 and finished with a Bolivar Gigantes from 2008 at the Melbourne Herf yesterday. Paired with pale ale and stout at one of Melbourne's last remaining smoking venues.


----------



## Flux

Liga Privada T-52 Robusto. Damn I love these things.


----------



## sengjc

Flux said:


> Liga Privada T-52 Robusto. Damn I love these things.


Must be a new release. :lol:

As for me: Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux, unbanded cab from 2003.

Complex and balanced. Mild but full flavoured. Very elegant and classy. Retrohale liberally to unlock the full potential of this stick.

Apart from some easily correctable burn and draw issues, this is a most excellent stick.


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Sir Winston from 2008. Must be entering a bit of a sick period as the flavours are not as vibrant as I recall them to be.

Either that or I have smoked too many for the day.

Still a very fine smoke after it had some warming up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D#4 coffee Black!
Fresh Brooklyn hand rolled boiled bagels with cream cheese bacon and tomato.
From one of the last great Jewish Bagel makers. I love ethnic food!


----------



## harley33

Yesterday a 06 CoRo thanks to Jason! Superb stick. Also a 05 Party #2 after watching my Buckeyes get their a$$ handed to them.... WOW are they bad... bring on NCAA Basketball...


----------



## gator_79

I will be lighting up a Monte #2 tonight after having a grilled ribeye.


----------



## asmartbull

Today's pre-game smoke will be Monte GE 2010..........

With lots of scotch to was away memories of the worst FB game
my school has ever played...( 47-0). Time for this coach to become a fan..


----------



## CeeGar

HdM Epi 2....meh:yawn:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

VR Maestros 07 Damn it was the bomb what a great frickin cigar the first one i have enjoyed!


----------



## Wildone

RyJ Short on a cool winter afternoon after a Denver when...not bad !!
View attachment 62837


----------



## aea6574

CoRo with a DFH Olde School while watching the Lions, hopefully they will look better in the second half.

Best regards, tony


----------



## avitti

Smoking a Mag 46 while waiting for the Jets game.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I got an 08 CORO on deck for the game with some Dogfish head IPA!
J E T S jets jets jets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermit

I celebrated the Saints' all too thrilling victory over the 
hated Falcons with a Trinidad Fundadore (STE May '07). 
Delightful cigar, perfect draw and razor sharp burn.


----------



## lebz

Code:




Just got back from the gfs parents house.... Helped purge there old stuff as they are selling...enjoying a monte #3 and a cold craft brew lager.... Man it's getting cold!


----------



## Qball

Juan Lopez #4 RE (Asia/Pacific)


----------



## Vwluv10338

San Cristobal de la Habana el principe

Fantastic


----------



## usrower321

Qball said:


> Juan Lopez #4 RE (Asia/Pacific)


Was that just after a relight or something? The blue flame looks pretty nifty


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
I owe I owe so off to work i go!
Have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodeo

A spot on 08 SLR Regios last night while watching the Patriots get their mojo back. Fantastic cigar, awesome game!


----------



## zeebra

Montecristo #2, which was gifted to me, now I'm going to go buy a box! Huge difference smoking a CC than a NC!! Just fantastic!! Box was from early 2011..


----------



## asmartbull

This afternoon...07 PLPC with iced coffee....
Well worth the wait....


----------



## jdfutureman

Had my first (been saying that a lot lately :biggrin ERDM Choix Supreme in the park today. Great lunchtime smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch 09 right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Punch Punch 09 right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really ????

Have not heard that lately...


----------



## Secret Santa2

asmartbull said:


> Really ????
> 
> Have not heard that lately...


Santa either great post asmartbull!

:clap2:


----------



## Rodeo

asmartbull said:


> This afternoon...07 PLPC with iced coffee....
> Well worth the wait....


Al, I pulled the first PLPC out of an 07 cab over the weekend and lit it up ... maybe it was me, or maybe it was a dud, but it was a mediocre smoke. Not bad, just none of the caramel spice I was anticipating. Gonna try another in the next week or so, if it's the same as the first, I'll put them back and check in next year


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Really ????
> 
> Have not heard that lately...


Not the greatest mind you but yeah it was quite good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partags serie D Especial on deck 3 fingers of knob creek reserve!


----------



## TrippMc4

Cohiba Siglo II with an iced tea on a really comfortable November night.


----------



## Qball

Monte Grand Edmundo LE 2010


----------



## CeeGar

05 SCdlH El Principe....just amazing!


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa is having a Rass from the 09 year.


----------



## protekk

A 2008 Upmann Connie No.1 on a beautiful New York night!


----------



## jdfutureman

Secret Santa2 said:


> Santa is having a Rass from the 09 year.


Funny, as a kid I never would have guessed that Santa was such big cc fan :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Connie 1, 08
This could easily be my daily smoke....


----------



## jdfutureman

SCdlH El Principe. The flavors just come pouring out of this little treat. Definitely in the running for my next purchase.


----------



## asmartbull

jdfutureman said:


> SCdlH El Principe. The flavors just come pouring out of this little treat. Definitely in the running for my next purchase.


John....Shhhhhhhhhh no need to share everything...


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> John....Shhhhhhhhhh no need to share everything...


Oh right Al, I just got a bit excited that's all. :nod:


----------



## Rodeo

Should I point out that I was all over that three box special from one of our favorite vendors last month?


----------



## Trev

Monte #5. Better than I expected when it got past the first 1/3.


----------



## asmartbull

Rodeo said:


> Should I point out that I was all over that three box special from one of our favorite vendors last month?


I clearly wasn't paying attention......:frusty:


----------



## Chris R

Rass last night, PLPC right now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cuabs Divinos coffee black this morning!
Partagas Corona's Seniors pizza iced tea for lunch!
Just a plain old Partagas Serie D #4 after dinner.
Working a 90 lb jack hammer all day humbles one.
In such a way as to appreciate the simple things in life!


----------



## avitti

Going to spark up Royal Corona.
Tone the jack hammer reminds me of when i was on a crew of 30 that jacked out many a floor on the old 7 WTC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hear ya my brother!


----------



## astripp

RyJ ex #4


----------



## TheLurch

Yesterday:
H. Upmann Majestic
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill

Today:
H. Upmann Majestic
Montecristo Petite Edmundo(right now watching some basketball!!!)


----------



## astripp

Don't see that kind of Majestic love around too much.


----------



## jdfutureman

Ah, knocked back some tacos and just sitting on the porch with a Party Short and 3 fingers of Bowmore Islay. Yummy


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behikes. What a fantastic cigar. Very rich.


----------



## Wildone

SC La Fuerza......heavy rich smoke, no retro hale burn...seemed more full than med. stick..IMO....nice !

View attachment 62901


----------



## ShortFuse

I started the day off here loading up our container to go home. Made sweeter by this Mag 46.










Burn straightened back out shortly after the picture.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham back on the chain gang!


----------



## avitti

Boli RC with espresso,waiting for DMV to open the doors.


----------



## bpegler

LGC MdO #3 from 02. Over the years my tastes have changed. I now love these slender medium bodied sipping cigars. That was not always the case...


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Coloniales, 08
Often forgot about, this is a good cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

White slice for lunch with a green tea!
Partagas Serie D #4!


----------



## 68 Lotus

An HDM Epi No#2


----------



## Habano

About two hours out from lighting up a '99 Romeo y Julieta Ex No4 with Ben (Short and sweet). Ben will also be enjoying one as well when we meet up this evening.


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Carlos Fernandez Behikes. What a fantastic cigar. Very rich.


Errr I'm jealous! Love his custom rolls!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 2004 Must be the power of suggestion. These just seem to get better and better every-time i pick one up. I think its because i keep em just about 60% R/H.


----------



## Big Rick

A Reyes this afternoon and a VR Famosos as I type this. Man, I love these VRs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well i learned a very important thing tonight! Can't smoke such a great cigar and play chess at the same time. The cigar is so distracting that you get your ass whopped. By someone you usually beat!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!
Have a blessed day gents! One more day of working that 90 Lb hammer for me!


----------



## asmartbull

BCE 07........The flavors coming out of this cigar
blows my mind......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 Arrogant Bastard Ale!
After some real hot homemade Texas style Chili no beans of course!
The flavors in this cigar are so abundant and refined, I really have to think about my purchases after the holidays!
IMHO there is not a better robusto out there!
So why order anything else!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black frosted flakes and milk have a great day gents!


----------



## HydroRaven

H. Upmann connie 1 and a Party 898, with drinks and good company. Doesn't get any better than that :thumb:


----------



## szyzk

Party SP No 2 from Jan 09 and a rootbeer. Loads of sweet, milky coffee flavors coming from the cigar!


----------



## jdfutureman

Enjoyed my first Partagas 898 from '08 and it was a fine smoke indeed. Thanks Andrew:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A partagas Serie P#2 at lunch.
A V.R famosos right know.


----------



## avitti

a Cohiba day: Siglo III - CoRo as i type- and possibly a Genios 5 for the finale


----------



## Trev

Petit Edmundo. On the golf course.


----------



## niterider56

A SLR A from 01 with a little Buffalo Trace on the side/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A fresh hand rolled water boiled Brooklyn Bagel cream cheese coffee black Partagas short of course!


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A fresh hand rolled water boiled Brooklyn Bagel


Oh man... Tony, that sounds way too good right now!

I'm taking a VR Famosos and a BBF into work this morning. Not sure which I'll choose, I'll have to see what my mood is like when I get there!


----------



## avitti

A Boli RC-Bustelo espresso.getting ready to prep some doughs and fillings for Turkey Day.


----------



## asmartbull

Lunch will be a Party Prez and coffee.....

Not sure whats for dinner yet


----------



## harley33

06 Monte #3... This one was quite tasty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished some grilled pork chops grilled corn and potatoes!
Topped it off with A Cohiba Siglo VI and some Becks Dark!


----------



## asmartbull

Mag 46, 08 
This is my favorite vitola.
A well balance dose of woods, spice and a little cinnamon
All in all a very good cigar,,,,so why can't I stop
think ..I wish I grabbed a Connie 1


----------



## HydroRaven

I know what you mean, Al. I have been quite happy with my Connie 1s. I do have a Sir Winnie in my humidor, which was gifted to me, but I'm still a little intimidated by it. Guess the connie 1s will have to do until I can work the courage to go for the Sir Winnie.


----------



## aea6574

Monte #2 and some Pappy 15, a good afternoon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Chris R

Trinidad colonial this afternoon.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Esplendido 06. I love the Sir Winnies, but today this is my favorite Churchill. Cohibas with a bit of age are so smooooth...


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 63017
View attachment 63018

A Cohoba Sec. Maduro with a sifter of B and B.... Very nice on this Winter night...


----------



## sengjc

Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro from the trade with Matt.

Initially, I found it to be spicy with milk coffee and cocoa flavours of moderate intensity. Leaves a light cedary aftertaste with a mellow tobacco, nutmeg like impression when retrohaled. Quite a tight draw and visibly veiny through the wrapper.

Some Cuban earthy richness and that rich chocholatey note that I find the cigars of this illustrious marque seem to posses does make occasional appearances as it progresses down the stick.

The Mille Fleur has better balance in my opinion and the Romeo series are significantly better.

Not really refined but not a bad short smoke for it's price. Still, I would rather the Partagas Super Partagas for this price point.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee black morning gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

Had a HdM Epi#2 last night. Absolutely loved it. This is right up there at the top of my buy list for after the holidays.


----------



## Wildone

A RASS, thick smoke, creamy, sweet tobacco, light to med.profile, and creamed coffee on this beautiful Winter Morning, greeting the day... a great Morning stick !
View attachment 63026
View attachment 63027


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Epi 1 08,....While the 2 gets a lot of attention, and few cigars are better with OJ in the morning,
IMHO the 1 is a more complexed cigar and better balanced......
I do think noobs will like the 2 over the 1.
If you are a corona gorda guy, the 1 is your choice.


----------



## Reino

2002 San Cristobal de la Habana el Principe

My first and quite tasty I must say. Nice construction, nice draw for an 02. Very smokey and a hint of sweetness, nice morning smoke.


----------



## protekk

'10 HDM Epi 2. It was the second one I've had and it was better than the first one I had a month or so ago!!


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo Epi 1 08,....While the 2 gets a lot of attention, and few cigars are better with OJ in the morning,
> IMHO the 1 is a more complexed cigar and better balanced......
> I do think noobs will like the 2 over the 1.
> If you are a corona gorda guy, the 1 is your choice.


Al I took your advice for noobs and started with the #2 and loved it. But given this statement I may take your advice again and buy the #1's


----------



## harley33

R&J 04 EL... These seem to be losing their chocolate flavor, maybe it's me. Still a good hour+ event.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch at Lunch BBQ all day to full for dinner!
So its a SCDLH El Morro for desert coffee black piece of homemade Italian cheesecake!
This is the last 70 degree day we are going to see till next spring!


----------



## Wildone

A CORO and a DRB micro brew on a pleasant Winter Afternoom..Nice stick...


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo VI with some Pappy 15 while watching the Lions go to a win.

Good day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You got class bro!


----------



## harley33

My first HdM Short Piramides..... I liked it. Might have to order another box.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> My first HdM Short Piramides..... I liked it. Might have to order another box.


Jeff
Did it have the typical HDM profile ??? what did you like ?.......................Very little written on these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am very interested to hear about these as well!


----------



## harley33

Well... my noob opinion is that they have the HDM profile, medium at best, but the wrapper is almost maduro which gives it a little different bang. I'm a corona gordo guy, but the piramides shape with a 46 RG is a winner in my books. Retro was very nice for something so young.

Tony and Bull.... Incoming.... Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Qball

Boli RC as gifted to me by K. Corleon. I always appreciate a nice CC to enjoy, thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Well... my noob opinion is that they have the HDM profile, medium at best, but the wrapper is almost maduro which gives it a little different bang. I'm a corona gordo guy, but the piramides shape with a 46 RG is a winner in my books. Retro was very nice for something so young.
> 
> Tony and Bull.... Incoming.... Happy Turkey Day!


Thanks Jeff and a happy healthy to you and yours as well!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## szyzk

In honor of Tony...

One very beautiful Partagas Short and one very fragrant cup of dark roast coffee, black


----------



## HydroRaven

Had a SCdlH El Principe with some darjeeling tea. The cigar was interesting, with a bitterness that was quite intriguing.


----------



## jdfutureman

Boli PC in the park. Actually a nice day to enjoy this flavor packed treat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie P#2 in honor of Thom's great review!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

As I head to the porch I think I will grab a SLR Regios to go with
my Iced coffee.....


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas serie P#2 in honor of Thom's great review!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guess that gives away what I smoked today!  Depending on what MRE I get tomorrow, it will be a ESPY or LGC RE.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05 these are cigar sipping nirvana!


----------



## MarkC

OMG OMG OMG!!! It's happening! I'm smoking a Montecristo No. 4 and I CAN TASTE THE COFFEE!!!

Ahem. Sorry; I'll calm down now. Noobie excitement...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I coffee black Frosted flakes and milk there great!


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Corona Especiales 07. A wonderful gift from Brad. Not a Cohiba I'm terribly familiar with, I usually reach for a Lanceros when I'm thinking skinny Cohibas.

This may change my mind. White chocolate and brazil nuts. Lots of cream, it wraps around your tongue.

If Brad and the type of band didn't confirm this was an 07, I would have guessed much earlier.

BTW, it is 72 degrees outside now.

I'm in heaven.


----------



## harley33

bpegler said:


> BTW, it is 72 degrees outside now.
> 
> I'm in heaven.


I'm looking for Noah to pull up in his ark and take me to lunch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crispy Pizza couple of drinks at lunch with an old friend!
Partagas Serie D #5 08!


----------



## asmartbull

Connie 1 08,,,,I am loving this cigar.....One of the few that has got stronger with a couple
yrs on them........Time to get more......much more !


----------



## avitti

Siglo III- a rich sweetness.hints of cocoa.Lower the RH down to 60 all the sticks are smoking great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just banged my friggin knee so hard!
Its time for some 20 year old Pappy!
Partagas 898V 09!


----------



## Wildone

Monte Edm. EL 10...Smooth,creamy, thick heavy rich flavored smoke,choco and coffee,very clean and relaxing stick,....A ++++

View attachment 63096


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HdM Short Piramides el 2011 Sam Adams Vixen!
Nice combo chocolate and spice!
Thanks Jeff Harley 33!


----------



## ShortFuse

LGC Delicioso RE Cuba. It was the bee knees! Wish I could of kept it down longer, but its smoke it or watch Customs toss it. Check out the review if you have any.


----------



## EricF

Monte petite tubo courtesy of smelvis.


----------



## Wildone

Parti D EL 10 ...A powerhouse.....
View attachment 63113


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HdM Short Piramides el 2011 Sam Adams Vixen!
> Nice combo chocolate and spice!
> Thanks Jeff Harley 33!


Tony, how was the HdM Short Piramides? Would you recommend a box?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Tony, how was the HdM Short Piramides? Would you recommend a box?


YES most diffidently!
What a great cigar!
Right after the holidays its on my list along with the grand Edmoundo!


----------



## szyzk

A Monte No 2. It was hands down one of the best cigars I've ever smoked, tasty right down to the nub! Tons of wonderful flavors, a perfect draw, it was one of those cigars that hit the spot from the moment I lit it up.

Unfortunately I have no idea how old it was, but I do know that it was aged when it came to me. It's also unfortunate that I don't have any more.  I think it's going to be a box purchase early next year, though!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti #3 Thanks Jeff Harley33 coffee black bacon and eggs!
Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## harley33

Monte #3 from 06 for me as well. Jury is still out on these.


----------



## jdfutureman

Enjoyed an Upmann 46 and a Party Short yesterday. That Short struck the right chords. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Monte #3 from 06 for me as well. Jury is still out on these.


I really enjoyed mine thanks again JEFF!


----------



## asmartbull

I was reaching for the 898 UN and notives the PLPC's 07 have not seen the light of
day for a while......
Simply put this 07 is proof that the good Lord smoked Cuban cigars.
Well worth the wait for the buttery/woodsy notes...

Have a great day...


----------



## avitti

Party D4 with homemade pizza,homemade **** red and the Packers-Lions game,


----------



## Wildone

Trini Robo. T with an extra large Expresso..before Breakfast... what a beautiful morning...

View attachment 63130


----------



## Secret Santa2

asmartbull said:


> I was reaching for the 898 UN and notives the PLPC's 07 have not seen the light of
> day for a while......
> Simply put this 07 is proof that the good Lord smoked Cuban cigars.
> Well worth the wait for the buttery/woodsy notes...
> 
> Have a great day...


Santa knows for a fact that the good Lord smokes only Cuban's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM short piramides el Thanks again Harley
RYJ Hermoses #2 04 el
Coro 08 on deck for desert damn i am stuffed Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## harley33

11 sig II, too young, have to put these down before I waste them. 08 Trini Robusto Extra, good! That's it for turkey day. I am stuffed and will be in bed early.... l hate retail... tomorrow will be HELL. Come on Spring!


----------



## Chris R

Bolivar PC last night- fantastic little cigar, most high end NCs cannot hold a candle to this cigar!
Siglo IV for turkey day- absolutely superb one of the best cigars of my life!


----------



## Qball

Juan Lopez Selection No. 4 RE (Asia/Pacificos)


----------



## ShortFuse

2006 Cohiba Exquisitos - Sweet mocha goodness, excellent aroma, and the most pleasant retrohale I've experienced in any cigar. Heres a link to my review http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ohiba-exquisitos-2006-review.html#post3441496


----------



## aea6574

09 CoLa today with a Chimay and some Wild Turkey Kentucky Select, good day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Wildone

Sir Winston...last smoke of the Day...after all the festivities...what a great sipping stick...lasted forever it seemed...A++


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black hangover!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## gator_79

Smoked a Monte GE 2010 last night. It was a very good smoke. Started off with lots of earthy flavors, hints of Choc and dark espresso, and just a hint of spice. After about one inch the flavors changed to lots of dark choc, hints of espresso, and a little caramel. It was a great smoke and very creamy. Can't wait to see what these are like in another year.


----------



## asmartbull

LGC MD #4, 02
If you are in to sipping and like a light fruity
smoke......and can find them.....they are well worth the price of admission

I will miss these..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R unicos 08 nice solid smoke nothing fancy just pure Cuban power and twang!


----------



## aea6574

Monte #2 with a Bell's Hopslam and then a DFH 90.

A good day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Wildone

PLPC...very nice...


----------



## KcJason1

RyJ hermosos EL 04... fan-freaking-tastic 

Review to follow shortly!

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Chris R

PLPC this morning
Party PCE now


----------



## rocker06

Great Thanksgiving, Series P. No. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI Coffee black whites and ham.


----------



## Chris R

SLR A this afternoon. I am not sure what a post dinner smoke will be....


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes...always a nice quick stick...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What started out as a friendly get together today close to 70 degrees. Wound up being 35 people i BBQ all day steaks burgers dogs drank lots of beer smoked lots of cigars.
Monticristo #2 07, Carlos Fernandez Custom roll, Cohiba siglo VI from 05.


----------



## TrippMc4

Cohiba Siglo IV from 09. Great stick on a gorgeous day! I wish more November days were like this.


----------



## Trev

RyJ coronitas en cedro. Too bad this one sucked. Usually an innocent, cheap cuban worth the money. 
This one wouldn't stay lit and burned as uneven as hell, but tasted okay. An unusual conditon considering I seldom have that trouble with cigars from the B&M I go to.


----------



## HydroRaven

I have to admit that the 2 RyJ coronitas en cedro I had didn't do it for me either, Trev.


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Robusto T with some DFT and some Wild Turkey Kentucky Spirit. Good day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## bpegler

Mercer PDR custom Piramide. I guess it's safe to say that no more of these get rolled. Too bad, because I love em.

Of course, I'll have some in stock for a while still...


----------



## Chris R

My First Upmann SW. Thanks Tripp!! Great Cigar!

While typing up a review for a bolivar RC

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-bolivar-royal-corona-review.html#post3442648


----------



## KcJason1

partagas short and coffee black


----------



## HydroRaven

KcJason1 said:


> partagas short and coffee black


Tony, seems like you have a disciple :biglaugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Tony, seems like you have a disciple :biglaugh:


Between Partagas shorts and Kitty Litter yes i have many!

In honor of the legacy!

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another big BBQ this may be the last one of the season as far as gatherings go. I said that last week but the great weather keeps coming. Thank GOD not ready for winter. BBF 08. Coro 08 so far. The ribs are smoking the beer is flowing cigars are puffing have a great day gents!


----------



## Wildone

Monte GE LE 10, in the Hot tub before Church this Morn....Thank God for warm water to sit in...It was 6 degrees this Morning drinking 
a large Expresso while smoking..cold...but very enjoyable !


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behikes. 58 degrees, watching the rain fall, enjoying Grisham's latest book. 

Really living...


----------



## asmartbull

Just starting an 898 UV with some dark roast.....a fine afternoon here at Loon Mtn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Suns going down still an amazing 57 degrees! Coffee brewing cookies cake ice cream broke open an 09 box of montie#2's


----------



## HydroRaven

Party Short with some darjeeling tea.


----------



## primetime76

I am going with a Romeo y Julieta Desde 1875 (No. 1)....I got this from a cruise that my parents went on (so yes, I realize that there is a good chance that it is a fake...but it was from my mom, who is VERY anti-smoking) so I will enjoy it just because of the meaning behind it.


----------



## rocker06

Sounds good, even if it is fake, thats cool she got it for you... Right on


----------



## Quint

Well not today but last night Partagas Serie P No. 2 from 09 absolutley orgasmic. I actually forgot I had a box these babies the were tucked down the bottom of my humidor. Burned perfectly rich complex taste and complemented by a bottle of Cabinet


----------



## jdfutureman

SLR Regios in the park. Immediate coffee, a little cream and nuts what a great start.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I this morning just finished up a Cohiba robusto at lunch. Gonna go with a Cohiba Lancero after still another BBQ for dinner. Hell its 65 degrees outside. Oh GOD please make this weather last all winter.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Royal Robusto

While not yet through puberty,,,,,,,,buy these if you can......Good today,but I think 
they will be stellar...

Next nice day, I will get pics and review


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

4 th cigar of the day a punch punch 09 its still 55 outside warm and calm. The cigar is extraordinary only because of the weather!


----------



## avitti

A cup of Cafe Bustelo.two epi #2's. one for the old lady and a game of scrabble. If she get too much of a lead i can all ways blow smoke at her.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom super robusto. New shoe leather. Very full. Twang McTwangerston.

Great after dinner.

The rain is still falling. So is the temperature. 

A great evening for a hearty cigar.


----------



## TrippMc4

asmartbull said:


> Upmann Royal Robusto
> 
> While not yet through puberty,,,,,,,,buy these if you can......Good today,but I think
> they will be stellar...
> 
> Next nice day, I will get pics and review


I am halfway through my first one of these and I have to agree. This is a very nice smoke already and has a lot of potential.

Don't tell too many people though as only 5,000 boxes were made I think!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a great day gents!


----------



## Mante

07 Punch Petite Coronation. A superb smoke as always, these have a little twist that I admire greatly.


----------



## Wildone

Co Sig I, quick little stick, not bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Grilled cheese and ham tomato for lunch coffee black!
SCDLH El Morro gotta enjoy this cloudy 60 degree day before it starts raining.


----------



## lebz

Well I took the day off hoping to get a nice smoke in... but its been purring rain since last night. Cannot wait for Florida come March Break


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos
A Hearty cocoa and cream treat on a rainy dark day.
It make me feel better


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy day i wasn't gonna do anything. I wound up doing everything! Just picked up a Pizza for the kids. Gonna kick back with an Arrogant Bastard Ale and an 08 CORO.


----------



## Wildone

Hoya Epi # 1 and a Stella Artois...very nice and relaxing...


----------



## StogieNinja

Courtesy of Scott (s_vivo) in a blind trade. 2008 Monte #4. Thanks Scott!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## primetime76

Should be seeing a sampler for bullman today or tomorrow...can not wait to break into it!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Trinidad Reyes.
Not often talked about.....but they should be.
The most sophisticated little cigar on the market.


----------



## HydroRaven

asmartbull said:


> 08 Trinidad Reyes.
> Not often talked about.....but they should be.
> The most sophisticated little cigar on the market.


Good to hear, Al. Wasn't sure about them since they seem to go unnoticed, but I was looking at buying a few at my B&M to try.


----------



## asmartbull

HydroRaven said:


> Good to hear, Al. Wasn't sure about them since they seem to go unnoticed, but I was looking at buying a few at my B&M to try.


I think the price is a factor when guys are thinking of them....BUY WITH CONFIDENCE !
A woodsy, buttery smoke with lightly spiced notes in the background..


----------



## Wildone

+ 1 Very nice



asmartbull said:


> 08 Trinidad Reyes.
> Not often talked about.....but they should be.
> The most sophisticated little cigar on the market.


----------



## harley33

Jury duty today. What a day. What a waste of taxpayers money. Enough said. 

Dinner done, out to the garage for my 1 cigar. Picked a R&J EL 04. Cut it, poured a cocktail and retreated. Tent stake, plugged impossible draw, messed with it, but don't have the patience. No big deal, after a box of these and 1 plugged, glad I didn't gift it to someone. 

Went back in and grabbed a trusty Upmann connie 1 from 08. Punched it and really easy draw. Lit it and off we go. Too much draw, tunnel. The cherry is 1/4 inch in and all of a sudden, a hole burns 1.5 inches into the stick. Chuck it. Losing my patience...

HdM EL 11. Cut it and back into the garage. Total time so far, about 20 minutes. This guy is cooperating. My palate is shot. I'm pissed. Should have grabbed a NC. Tomorrow should be better....


----------



## tiger187126

harley33 said:


> Jury duty today. What a day. What a waste of taxpayers money. Enough said.
> 
> Dinner done, out to the garage for my 1 cigar. Picked a R&J EL 04. Cut it, poured a cocktail and retreated. Tent stake, plugged impossible draw, messed with it, but don't have the patience. No big deal, after a box of these and 1 plugged, glad I didn't gift it to someone.
> 
> Went back in and grabbed a trusty Upmann connie 1 from 08. Punched it and really easy draw. Lit it and off we go. Too much draw, tunnel. The cherry is 1/4 inch in and all of a sudden, a hole burns 1.5 inches into the stick. Chuck it. Losing my patience...
> 
> HdM EL 11. Cut it and back into the garage. Total time so far, about 20 minutes. This guy is cooperating. My palate is shot. I'm pissed. Should have grabbed a NC. Tomorrow should be better....


i smoked an undercrown while my girlfriend enjoyed a party short. it was flawless halfway through and then all of the sudden i had to relite and then it started tunneling. i really think it's the weather.

i just can't enjoy NCs anymore. it's a shame. CCs just taste like they have more subtle complexity. i feel like NCs are kind of flat or punch you in the face.

i'll have to perform more experiments.

how about that buckeye basketball? at least we have one sport that we can feel good about rooting for this year.

*edit: the complaint was about my undercrown, her party short was flawless.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 63285

Co Maddy Sec...Very nice this Evening....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents!
Remember its the holiday season life is good!


----------



## TrippMc4

PSD4. I love the flavor of these but this one's draw was a little loose. Still nubbed it though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting a late start today! 
2 nd cigar of the morning.Trini Reyes coffee black Total whole wheat flakes and milk!


----------



## asmartbull

Connie 06.....Still has jet lag.........these could easily be my everyday smoke


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> Connie 06.....Still has jet lag.........these could easily be my everyday smoke


I've got to get my hands on some Connie's. Al do they work ROTT?

I just enjoyed a Boli Coronas Junior


----------



## asmartbull

jdfutureman said:


> I've got to get my hands on some Connie's. Al do they work ROTT?
> 
> I just enjoyed a Boli Coronas Junior


John
I have not had one with less than 2 yrs, so I can't say. That siad, I think I remember 09's available


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ El 04 after some crisp homemade Pizza.
Gonna wash it down with some Mc Sorley's Black Irish Lager!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 63327
CoRo with some Chimay Blue...What a pleasant night in the Hottub....


----------



## gator_79

I just finished my first Monte #3 '10. The draw was extremely loose, probably the loosest of any CC I have smoked, but it produced lots of thick creamy smoke. The flavors were typical Monte, dark choc was the dominating flavor, with earthy undertones, hints of leather, that zesty Cuban Twang, and just a liitle vanilla that crept in here and there. Overall it was good but with better cunstruction I think it could be great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## jdfutureman

Had a Monte GE EL 2010 with lunch. Just as I remember my first one, Super!


----------



## asmartbull

RASCC.........I superb winter cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie petite Edmundo at lunch!
Montie #2 right now!


----------



## Wildone

Co Sig VI....held its ash well, on this cool Winter day....Nice
View attachment 63362


----------



## MarkC

Just lit up the last Montecristo No. 4. Looks like my main December order is going out of country...


----------



## Hermit

Just pulled the first from a cab of
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial. PAL JUL 08


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black this morning!
LGC MDO #3 2002 right now still black coffee!
Thanks BOB!


----------



## asmartbull

Going to have an 898 UV with some Iced Tea for lunch...


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto del Punch, RE Asia Pacifico. One of my favorite light cigars.

How did that LGC smoke for you Tony? A lot milder than your Party Shorts...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A lot of floral and vegetale notes very mild and creamy.


----------



## Wildone

San Cristobal La Fuerza...on this fine Winter Morn...this one seemed to smoke light -medium unlike the last one that seemed med-full...interesting..
View attachment 63380
:hmm:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Leaving for the ceremonial lighting of the trees and Christmas parade in town. My buddy Dave is the electrician that lights em up. The man behind the curtain like the wizard of OZ as he puts it. Bringing two RYJ Hermosos El 2004 one for each of us. And a handful of Partagas series D# 4 to share as well.


----------



## aea6574

Bolivar BF with a DFH 90 and a Four Roses, good afternoon.


----------



## pomorider

a Monte No.4 to celebrate the end of racing season.


----------



## LSUTIGER

'05 monte no 2 and '06 erdm cs to celebrate SEC championship win. will break out the good stuff if they win BCS NCG.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee black Bacon cream cheese and tomato on rye toast. I am not in Brooklyn this weekend and refuse to punish my palate with an upstate Bagel! Have a great day gents!


----------



## harley33

Yesterday was a good day, the weather cooperated and I did a whole bunch of nothing except watch football and basketball. 06 espy, 09 monte 2 and an 08 BBF. 09 QdO to start today. Have a great day!


----------



## asmartbull

Monte Especial.. 06.......one of the best montes I have ever had.....


----------



## Wildone

Party Short this morn on the Mountain 
....A Co Maddy Sec while shoveling the Drive...Winter smoking isnt so Bad....


----------



## Tarks

I haven't posted much in this thread lately but feel the need today. Smoking an 03 Hoyo Des Dieux that is a stunningly great cigar. Paired with a diet Pepsi.


----------



## s_vivo

Tarks said:


> I haven't posted much in this thread lately but feel the need today. Smoking an 03 Hoyo Des Dieux that is a stunningly great cigar. Paired with a diet Pepsi.


Awesome I have a few of these left, what flavour profile?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D #5 El


----------



## TrippMc4

VR Unicos. My last one! Shouldn't let that happen with such a good cigar. Guess it's time to order some more...


----------



## aea6574

Monte #2 while watching the Lions play a not very good football game.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black rice chex and milk!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## HydroRaven

Also had a VR Unicos, my first one actually. The cigar was a lot milder than I expected. The draw was a little on the loose end for me, but otherwise perfect construction. Took me about 2 house to smoke in a coffeeshop, was quite enjoyable.


----------



## avitti

Trinny Robusto T the Daily News and Bustelo coffee,a great way to start a Monday.


----------



## jdfutureman

About to light up an ERDM Choix Supreme for a mid morning treat.


----------



## jdfutureman

jdfutureman said:


> About to light up an ERDM Choix Supreme for a mid morning treat.


Well that CS was very nice. I had some lunch and now back outside for a PSD4! It's the only way to take advantage of such a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from the doctor! He gave me some inhaleable steroids for this bronchial irritation i can't shake.
$100 for the x-ray $225 for the script [coverage only pays $50] $40 for the visit He tells me to lay off cigars for a month.
Sitting here smoking a Punch Punch 09 priceless!


----------



## asmartbull

Diplo 4
These are often compared to the Monte 4......


and shouldn't be......Most of the time they are tons better !!


----------



## zenom

Thinking about smoking my only real Cohiba tonight. Especially since all I have ever had is the Partagas #4 and Jose L. Piedra. Would be nice to see what a real Cohiba tastes like after my recent experience.


----------



## protekk

asmartbull said:


> Diplo 4
> These are often compared to the Monte 4......
> 
> and shouldn't be......Most of the time they are tons better !!


Al, I have just a few left and I've been refraining from lighting them up but it's not easy. I _really_ like these!!


----------



## avitti

Just finished a H.Up Mag 46. Great cigar a rich sweetness,creamy smoke with just hints of spice.Paired it with just spring water.Iy was one of those cigars that you wished lasted forever.


----------



## Scott W.

Hoyo Palma Extras again, nice quick smoke. Good price point, these are from 09


----------



## Wildone

Por Lar. Robo Asian Release..sweet caramel...light fruit, clean smoke...ahhhhh..nice !
In the Hot tub temp... 0 degrees and very enjoyable. With a pint of Blue Chimay,,
View attachment 63422


----------



## BamaDoc77

2011 MONSdale


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Whites and Ham peace my brothers!


----------



## zenom

So far a Monte #4 and now a RASS. Both of them which were gifted to me. This RASS is good. Been in my humidor for about 2 mos not sure how old it was before that


----------



## jdfutureman

Partagas Serie D Especial LE 2010 - Oddly enough I can't find any reviews on it but I'll take care of that a bit later.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C!
Trying to cut back on cigars like the doc said for a month!:lie::lie::lie:

Nah they just came had to check em out!


----------



## StogieNinja

On vacation in Seaside, OR, enjoying this courtesy of Ian. Great, short smoke, perfect for an Oregon coast (read: freezing cold) beach!


----------



## harley33

Party 898. These are a treat!


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 2..with a Pint of Blue Chimay... very Relaxing !


----------



## protekk

harley33 said:


> Party 898. These are a treat!


I said I was gonna wait until after new year but I just pulled the trigger on these.....Pics to come (hopefully) in 7 to 10 business days.


----------



## Qball

Johnny O Sublime shaggy foot!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C coffee black


----------



## asmartbull

07 Party Corona Senior
Enjoyable even with a head cold.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll torp from a vendor i have not used in a while.
Sweet spicy very wet, the jury is still out on these.


----------



## raycarlo

Only resting a week but couldn't wait any longer, first Party Short from my first purchase. Dropped it so there's some damage to the cap but smoking perfectly fine


----------



## StogieNinja

Ain't they grand, ray?


----------



## raycarlo

That they are Derek, that they are. Can't wait to see how it changes with rest.


----------



## StogieNinja

Ive never let any sit long enough to rest


----------



## jdfutureman

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ive never let any sit long enough to rest


That's exactly why I bought the 50 cab. 8)


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos Edicion Regional 2009 Exclusivo Asia-Pacifico. Box code STA JUN 2009.

A lovely Habano but choose wisely as the construction can be very inconsistent, even within the same box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C coffee black!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My friend frank came over with a Filet Mignon so we marinated it! Cooked it on the BBQ had a few brews! And a couple of Custom roll Havana's! Sweet spicy with a twang and cherry finish!


----------



## jdfutureman

Party Short right now. It's super cold out but this baby is so good I don't care :biggrin:


----------



## Qball

Sin Winston thanks to a trade with Smelvis. Thanks Bro!


----------



## raycarlo

Smoked party shorts with MrFuentes, his first CC, they were were'nt horrible.


----------



## raycarlo

Typo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## Mante

Timing today was hectic with a rebuilt engine car going out & a service being undertaken while educating Tash on what is involved (She is coming to work part time as of january), to that end I have smoked 4 Monte minis & a Purito, A good day indeed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Love getting up early i get two cigars in before its time to head out!
Bolivar Petite Corona coffee black!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TrippMc4

La Gloria Cubana RE UK. I'm a LGC junkie but this is the first RE I've had and it's a real treat.


----------



## jdfutureman

Enjoying the he$$ out of a RASS right now. There will be a purchase of these after the new year no doubt!

Tripp would love to locate some LGC glad you're enjoying it and

Tony great new pic for your avatar!!!

Have a great Friday gents.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 Arrogant Bastard Ale Makers Mark chaser!


----------



## HydroRaven

Had a Party Lusitanias (thanks to Starbucks and his Cuban pass). Took me the better part of 2 hours and I enjoyed it a lot. However, I believe the 8-9-8 I've had so far to be a tad ahead of them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C coffee black have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

This morning I woke up wanting an Upmann #2
so, that's what's for brunch.....


----------



## Wildone

Last night 2 quick sticks, a Co Sig 1, and a Trini Reyes with some Ron Zacappa...nice Eve.
View attachment 63515
View attachment 63516


----------



## CeeGar

'05 Monte 4....coffee and cream. Super tasty!


----------



## TXsmoker

Partagas Super Partagas and Dr Pepper.


----------



## tpharkman

Seri D 4 and a JL 1


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Sir Winston 09
With some Jefferson Reserve,,,,,One of my best cigars and
my favorite bourbon....Boys, if you have not tried this bourbon, you should


----------



## astripp

Party 898.


----------



## szyzk

Juan Lopez No. 1, my first, thanks to Pete. I'll be buying a box of these soon!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll torp this afternoon with a good friend!
Partagas 898 V 09 and a shot of Pappy's! Now


----------



## Wildone

Hoya Epi # 1 ...Very nice....


----------



## Engineer99

H Upmann Magnum 50 with a box date of April '08. Powerful and complex. Great cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Big Sunday breakfast Cohiba Siglo I!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## Wildone

Boli RC...with a large Expresso this Morn in the Hot tub..0 degrees outside...very nice !


----------



## CeeGar

07 BBF, plugged. grrr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D especial Arrogant Bastard Ale!
Big JETS Win!


----------



## harley33

Siglo II... ho hum...


----------



## aea6574

Dip 2 and some spiked Eggnog


----------



## Scott W.

aea6574 said:


> Dip 2 and some spiked Eggnog


How was that combo? I would imagine the creaminess of the Nog worked great with the creamy twangy smoke of the Diplo.


----------



## Wildone

A House blend CC Duke....on this cool Winter Eve, warmed up to 22 degrees !...River is freezing up...But the smoke is warming me up !
View attachment 63550


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ hermosos #2 el 2004 3 fingers of Pappy!
A fine compliment to a great day!


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ hermosos #2 el 2004 3 fingers of Pappy!
> A fine compliment to a great day!


Man, everyone keeps on smoking these. I need to find a box somewhere and see what the hype is all about!


----------



## karmaz00

09 rynoldo corona gorda (cuban custom)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## avitti

Siglo III,espesso and the daily news.. good combo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kicking back with a Rass from 07 and a Fosters premuim ale in the green can with a red pop top. The cigar is ok but the beer tastes like turpentine!


----------



## Nathan King

For lunch I had Pâté de Campagne with a great Burgundy followed by a Montecristo No. 2 for dessert. Divine.


----------



## MarkC

RyJ Short Churchill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas shorts coffee black!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 3fingers of Makers!


----------



## karmaz00

first was a 07 PLPC, then 2000 H.Upmann Belvederes


----------



## Sarge

Unfortunately selection is still uber thin. 2012 Year 2 & year of the Habanos hopefully. 

Anyway opened up the day w/ a PSD4 for early '11. Right now smoking a J-O Roll courtesy of a member @ Saints & Sinners. Haven't had many and most have been meh but this one is incredible. Loving it. :tu


----------



## Wildone

Monte GE EL...amd a pint of Blue Chimay = relax..nice


----------



## Damselnotindistress

I just enjoyed a rarely (if ever) talked about Troya tubos, small and sleek but VERY tasty, wonderful habana aroma! Truly impressive for such a small and inexpensive smoke!:clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black !
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Reynoldo Custom Roll 2011 courtesy of Mr Pegler! Review to follow if the site gets out of crawl mode!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Reynaldo Custom Roll 2011 courtesy of Mr Pegler! Review to follow if the site gets out of crawl mode!


----------



## jdfutureman

Boli RC 09 thanks to Tony. My first and very nice. VRU on deck for later :biggrin:


----------



## lebz

Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto ... first time smoking these.. glad I got 15! Enjoying it so far


----------



## canuck2099

Monte # 2. Actually a kind of ugly, bumpy and fairly light coloured stick. If I hadn't purchased it at an LCDH in Havana I would of thought it was a fake. However, all worries faded away once lit !


----------



## jdfutureman

VRU time and it's cocoa woody thru 1/3 with a little JD rocks


----------



## neil

Quai D' Orsay Coronas Claro. this is only my 3rd CC ive ever smoked, but i loved every minute of it. ive read a lot of reviews on this stick and i feel its under rated. lots of great flavors in this cigar. it was creamy, smooth, light creamy milk chocolate, floral. overall, i would love to smoke more of these!

i am new to the world of CC's, do you guys have any recommendations for me?


----------



## Mr_mich

H Upmann Corona Junior that Shawn bombed me at the absolute perfect time.


----------



## Mr_mich

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas shorts coffee black!
> Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm glad to see some things never change.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV with water this afternoon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Wildone

H. Upman 46.....nice..


----------



## raycarlo

Currently smoking a Bolivar Belicosos Finos with an iced tea, so far so good.


----------



## Secret Santa2

Santa is smoking a bowl of some very old Belinda Cuban pipe tobacco.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finishing up a Boli GM from a Mar 2011 box split.

Pretty fantastic smoke. I'm a Bolivar believer!!! Got this box about 3 weeks ago, pretty much ROTT!


----------



## jdfutureman

Will be lighting up my first Johnny O in a while at a friends house on the Gulf coast.


----------



## harley33

Sabrosos... ROTT. Lighter Punch flavor. Have to let them sit and make the final call.


----------



## Nathan King

I smoked a tasty H. Upmann Sir Winston after dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C coffee black short stack of flapjacks.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Be-Hike! How i love his work the man is an artist! :dude:
Becks Dark to accompany this fine cigar!:whoo:
Thank you Mr. Pegler!:beerchug:


----------



## Wildone

Trini Ro T and a large Chimay Clinq Cents...both are to smooth, very nice !
View attachment 63712


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Be-Hike! How i love his work the man is an artist! :dude:
> Becks Dark to accompany this fine cigar!:whoo:
> Thank you Mr. Pegler!:beerchug:


Every communication I have about his cigars refers to him as "Master Carlos...". For once, I believe that word is the correct designation.

Smoking one of those monster Reynaldos now. Another great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez what a busy day last minute CHRISTMAS shopping.
Just settling down to a Partagas serie D Especial 3 fingers of Makers Mark.
Peace my brothers! 
Yes Bob i agree Mr Carlos i mean Mr. Master rolls some great cigars!
That Reynaldo guy is pretty darn good too!


----------



## asmartbull

'10 52 Behike
I think this cigar is going to take a few more yrs to truly be enjoyed


----------



## aea6574

CoRo today with some Four Roses


----------



## avitti

Siglo III with jut good ole water..


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Tampa Custom roll and a Los Statos De Luxe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Brooklyn Bagel Cream cheese and LOX!
Partagas short coffee black!:first:
Got a damn hangover:dunno: have a great day gents!:biggrin1:


----------



## Wildone

Co Maddy Sec + large expresso =Very nice !


----------



## bpegler

Another unidentified custom roll. Generally I try to keep my unbanded custom cigars in bundles with pretty ribbon from old boxes so they keep together and stay semi organized. As everyone has figured out by now, this approach begins to break down at some point, and a lot of loose, unbanded cigars find their way to the bottom of my rather deep drawers I keep them in. Some are still easy to identify, by their size and construction.

This is one of those where I have no idea. In my defense, I probably have a couple, er, few hundred custom rolls. One of those sub hobbies of mine.

This cigar is ugly. About the size of a corona gorda, but maybe a 48 RG. The wrapper is dark and has heavy veins. The cigar has flat spots, not the sign of great construction.

Not every custom I own was rolled by a named roller. This looks like a farm rolled cigar. I buy some of these at LCdHs, or from private parties who I know well, usually by reputation. It's not a Johnny-O, I'm not one of his big fans. The foot was cut, unlike the shag or closed foot in so many customs.

Despite all the cosmetic flaws, it burns decently, no touch ups.

And it smokes very well. Deep Partagas flavors. Additionally it has a strong hardwood tones. Some sweetness in the retrohale.

A very nice, very ugly smoke. I wonder if I have another in there?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sounds interesting Bob!
I am smoking a plain Jane PSD#4 paired with a Becks Dark.
Getting ready for the Jets game.


----------



## aea6574

Boli BF with some Bell's Two Hearted while herfing with some guys from Puff.

A good day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 07 coffee black frosted flakes and milk!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

Connie 1, 06
just a wonderful cigar......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sir Winne 07 becks Dark.


----------



## jdfutureman

Partagas Short with some Ten Fidy.


----------



## protekk

Romeo Y Julieta exhibicion #4 with an Anchor Steam Christmas Ale.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C Coffee Black Whites and Ham.
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## HydroRaven

BBF and my first JLPC last Friday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2 nd cigar of the day while wrapping CHRISTMAS presents.
Partagas SERIE P#2 still coffee black peace my brothers!


----------



## avitti

Mag 46 and Bustelo espresso-


----------



## asmartbull

Todays Lunch, Party Prez
Mid-day snack, SLR A and Iced Coffee


----------



## protekk

An '09 BBF....really nice cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas SERIE D #5 these are a regular release now!
They are great with 3 fingers of Pappy.


----------



## avitti

Smoking my last Party D4- they are good.will re-up on the 3rd,gotta have em.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They are back for sure and smoking well young!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Power Bar!
Have a blessed day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avitti

Boli RC,coffee and the daily news-good combo.


----------



## jdfutureman

A nice Partagas 898 thanks to my secret Santa. Thanks again Tony.


----------



## asmartbull

SLR A.
Iced Coffee
I don't know what it is about this cigar.....But I do enjoy it..


----------



## astripp

PLPC


----------



## HydroRaven

A Party Short with a Grand Marnier at my local neighbourhood bar.


----------



## avitti

a Siglo Vi and cold water. enjoying it and relaxing,Christmas baking is finally done.


----------



## astripp

Upmann Regalia.


----------



## loki993

RASS, my first. Very nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I Power Bar coffee black!
Trying to figure out my new Droid phone.
Best part is i don't have to type i can say it it types it for me pretty cool!


----------



## waylman

Partagas short. Packs a punch for a lil guy!


----------



## asmartbull

All this talk about Monte Esp 2, has me wanting one.
Going to get an iced coffee and watch the snow melt.....


----------



## jdfutureman

Upmann Corona Major outside at lunch.


----------



## KcJason1

Turning my first Trini RoT to ash! Great stick...


----------



## astripp

SLR Pacifico. Damn what a good cigar.


----------



## pomorider

a Quintero Purito. The weather is too cold for a bigger stick.


----------



## HydroRaven

Cohiba Sig II. Was quite harsh, I think I took this one in the sick period.


----------



## Wildone

BBF with a brew....nice ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Funny the more i talk in this phone the better it types
Okay enough of that Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## bigslowrock

had a PSD4 last night! Seemed like it had been over two weeks since I had a cigar.


----------



## avitti

Taking a Mag 46 out to the garage to prep the snow blower- with hopes that i won't have to use it this year... right


----------



## asmartbull

Just lit up a 99 RJY that was a gift from Dave (starbuck)
To be honest, I am really not a fan of this line. I enjoy the 04 Hermosos.....
and now the 99 EX #4.
This adds a whole new layer to barnyard....


----------



## Mr_mich

09 fonseca Brian the Brain hit me with. Talk about tasty!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #5 3 fingers of Pappy!


----------



## Wildone

Punch Royal Select # 12....interesting ....


----------



## the_brain

SCDLH Oficios - 2007 - One of my favorites of the SCDLH line..


----------



## sengjc

Hoyo de Monterrey Piramides EL 2003.

Pure hedonism. One of the best ELs ever. Sadly I believe this is my last one. It has been a remarkable journey over the years, I must say.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One of my favorite EL of all time i have one as well, gifted to me by Mr, Pegler.
Every time i walk by my stash i hear it calling me lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
No eating all day as tonight is the feast of Christmas eve. 
Feast of the Seven Fishes i am not really a fish eater so its seven different types of sea food.
Shrimp Clam Mussels Lobster Scungili Calamari Oysters.
Wherever you are whatever you do please don't drink and drive.
Have a happy healthy great day MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## avitti

HOyo EPI #2, one of the cigars that led me on this quest. I all ways enjoy an Epi w/coffee in the am.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Finos...........I love these..


----------



## Wildone

SLR Lonsdale.....interesting...


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI while watching the Lions beating up on the Chargers. Good day.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM EL 2003 after alot of food friends booze. 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!
Thanks Mr. Pegler for a great Christmas eve cigar!


----------



## harley33

RA Extra earlier and an Upmann Connie from 06. Merry Christmas All!


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> RA Extra earlier and an Upmann Connie from 06. Merry Christmas All!


Jeff
That sounds like tomorrows menu
What did you think of both ??


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> That sounds like tomorrows menu
> What did you think of both ??


Unfortunately I got pulled in a couple of directions with family on the RA, so it didn't get my full attention, but the Connie was really nice....keeper for sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coconut custard pie cherry pie and canoli's all home made of course!
Black coffee with a shot of Sambuca!
Ramon Allones Gorditos de Allones RE !
Merry Christmas my brothers!


----------



## Big Rick

Just finished my Christmas morning cigar. An 07 VR Famosos and lots of coffee ... boy is it cold! Funny how it worked out as I thought I would grab something special this morning but I grabbed the tried and true Famosos instead. Never lets me down. Merry Christmas!


----------



## asmartbull

Big Rick said:


> Just finished my Christmas morning cigar. An 07 VR Famosos and lots of coffee ... boy is it cold! Funny how it worked out as I thought I would grab something special this morning but I grabbed the tried and true Famosos instead. Never lets me down. Merry Christmas!


Rick
For many the Famosos is a "special" cigar...your just spoiled now......Merry Christmas and I hope we can meet up again soon.....


----------



## Mante

In the last 24 hours: 8-9-8V, Cohiba Robusto, Behike 54, RyJ Churchill and a Montecristo Sublime. Man this has been a journey through heaven but I'm all smoked out! LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black hang over city lol!
Hope everyone had a great Christmas Eve!
Partagas short to go with the coffee Has a great Christmas Day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 el 2004 nice chocolatey spicy twang stick.:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 fingers of Bakers and an Cohiba Lancero from 05


----------



## Wildone

Large expresso and a SLR Corona.. Very nice after a large meal....Hope all is enjoying the day...Happy Holidays


----------



## Oldmso54

Cohiba Behike gifted to me by David (Starbuck) several mths ago - was saving it for Xmas day


----------



## Big Rick

asmartbull said:


> Rick
> For many the Famosos is a "special" cigar...your just spoiled now......Merry Christmas and I hope we can meet up again soon.....


Al,
You are correct. Spoiled rotten. It was just that I had about four or five "special" smokes put aside for Christmas vacation but that Famosos just called the loudest! Hope the family is well and look forward to another cigar together in 2012!

This morning Trini Reyes and coffee. Beautiful morning.


----------



## avitti

Mag 46 nice smoke but i'm missing my D4's and Boli RC with morning coffee-New Year can't get here fast enough..


----------



## Wildone

Parti # P 2 , relaxing in the hot tub..very nice !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just finished a Montecristo No. 4


----------



## aea6574

Does a fake Monte 2 count? Was not that great.


----------



## sengjc

Vegueros Seoane.

A pity this marque is now discontinued. The sweet grassy herbaceousness will be sorely missed.


----------



## astripp

RyJ Ex #4 from 99. This cigar is wonderful. Full of cedar and cream and cocoa and cherry.


----------



## asmartbull

All this talk about Monte 2's had me craving one
and damn this 08 is just fantastic.
If they we all this good, life would be easy....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

aea6574 said:


> Does a fake Monte 2 count? Was not that great.


*If it's any consolation I recently smoked an obvious counterfeit San Cristobel Mercerderes last week. Truly unfortunate...it looked soooo authentic.


----------



## BMack

sengjc said:


> Vegueros Seoane.
> 
> A pity this marque is now discontinued. The sweet grassy herbaceousness will be sorely missed.


I was able to acquire one and I cannot bare to smoke it because based on everything I hear, they were amazing. What exactly happened to them? It seems as though there was a good reputation, sad that they let a good name/blend go away.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba 66 yesterday HDM short Pyramide el today peace my brothers!


----------



## protekk

An '08 Diplimaticos No. 4..........I Love this stick and actually have a box coming soon!


----------



## aea6574

Damselnotindistress said:


> *If it's any consolation I recently smoked an obvious counterfeit San Cristobel Mercerderes last week. Truly unfortunate...it looked soooo authentic.


Janet, that is a bummer. Fortunately I got to have a very nice real Monte 2 today that was just wonderful.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Jaxon67

Vegas Robaina Famoso. Plugged and tasted like a turd. My fault. Over humidified. I knew better....oh well.


----------



## astripp

Birthday smoke list: Party Lusitania, CoRo.


----------



## Habano

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba 66 yesterday HDM short Pyramide el today peace my brothers!


What did you think of the '66? Loaded with some nic, but overall the flavor profile was really good. I can see these having some potential in a few years.



astripp said:


> Birthday smoke list: Party Lusitania, CoRo.


Happy Birthday Tripp and hope you enjoy the smokes!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The 66 was strong full of nic more like a custom roll. 

Petite edmundo coffee black to go.
See ya later gents me and Max are going on a 5 mile hike.


----------



## Wildone

How did you like the Maddy wrapper on.the 66 ? Or how you put it
Manuro.
Are they worth the $ ?


----------



## Habano

astripp said:


> Birthday smoke list: Party Lusitania, CoRo.


I'm an idiot. I said Happy Birthday to Tripp in my earlier post when it was supposed to be you Andrew. So let me try again....Happy Birthday Andrew!"...lol.


----------



## asmartbull

Today I will have the 05 Hoyo that Dave generously gifted to me for 

Christmas............looking forward to a fine afternoon


----------



## swingerofbirches

Nice choice ... an aged Hoyo always makes for a good afternoon.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Just enjoyed a Por Larranaga Montecarlos :rockon:


----------



## astripp

No worries Dave, I knew what you meant. Since Tripp is my last name, I've been called that plenty. 
I also had an Upmann Epicure to round out the day since I had friends over who still had plenty of cigar when I was done with my CoRo. The Epicure has so much flavor for such a small cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy birthday Andrew!
Janet how are those montecarlos i always look at them but never pull the trigger?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #5 3 fingers of Makers.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Party short in the am.

Boli GM for happy hour.


----------



## raycarlo

My first Trinidad Reyes (I think) that I picked up in a trade.


----------



## Wildone

Hoya Epi # 1,some Pappy 23 in the hottub...very nice !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy birthday Andrew!
> Janet how are those montecarlos i always look at them but never pull the trigger?


 Tony, I have to confess this is NOT my favorite cigar size. But with the shrinking scarcity of anything bigger than petite coronas (in regular production) Por Larranagas, not to mention the very attractive price for the smaller size, I just broke down and got it. And why - because the Por Larries have the best and greatest (IMHO) honeyed brandywine, mapley flavor and aroma among Havanas that can effortlessly be enjoyed, savored, ooo'ed and ahh'ed over! One can never go wrong with a Por Larranaga Habana cigar. The Regional productions are a tad iffy here and there, however.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damselnotindistress said:


> Tony, I have to confess this is NOT my favorite cigar size. But with the shrinking scarcity of anything bigger than petite coronas (in regular production) Por Larranagas, not to mention the very attractive price for the smaller size, I just broke down and got it. And why - because the Por Larries have the best and greatest (IMHO) honeyed brandywine, mapley flavor and aroma among Havanas that can effortlessly be enjoyed, savored, ooo'ed and ahh'ed over! One can never go wrong with a Por Larranaga Habana cigar. The Regional productions are a tad iffy here and there, however.


Thanks Janet for taking the time to give me your honest opinion. You are a much needed / refreshing addition to the Habano's section.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Coronations tubo coffee black peace my brothers and sisters!


----------



## Rodeo

Nothing since Christmas ... Miserable head cold


----------



## jdfutureman

Rodeo said:


> Nothing since Christmas ... Miserable head cold


Sorry to hear that Stephen. Feel better. 
I'm enjoying my first HdM Epi#1 and it's delish so far.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks Janet for taking the time to give me your honest opinion. You are a much needed / refreshing addition to the Habano's section.


:yo: Thank you for making my day and for the kind words, Tony


----------



## jdfutureman

Damselnotindistress said:


> :yo: Thank you for making my day and for the kind words, Tony


Tony speaks the truth and I'll second the sentiment :biggrin:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

jdfutureman said:


> Tony speaks the truth and I'll second the sentiment :biggrin:


Thank you, JD:car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rodeo said:


> Nothing since Christmas ... Miserable head cold


Vicks in a pot with a towel over your head works wonders feel better!



Damselnotindistress said:


> :yo: Thank you for making my day and for the kind words, Tony


My pleasure Janet!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 while on the trail with Max and the kids!


----------



## asmartbull

I am heading onto the porch with an 08 Diplo #4
These have turned into a great cigar......
Get them if you can...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 05 Some knob creek single barrel reserve at 60% alcohol its kicking my butt!
Gonna log out before i get sloppy.
"GOOD NITE And may GOD BLESS!"- Red Skelton


----------



## bpegler

Punch Double Corona 1998. Somehow, I've got almost a full box of these gentle giants. Very honeyed smoke. A mild to moderate cigar with lots of nuances. My guess is that this will take about 2.5 hours or so.


----------



## Rock31

Party 898


----------



## harley33

Monte Edmundo


----------



## Wildone

Upman Mag 46


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 cold water w/lemon,putting this day to rest.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A La Flor de Cano Petite Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham.
Have a blessed day Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## jdfutureman

PSP2 in the park on one last lunch smoke of the year! Gorgeous day

This routine has served me well this past year and is where I smoke my first ____ (insert cc here) for many new to me sticks. Nice to be able to get one more in :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

this afternoon will be an 898 UV with some Jefferson Reserve......
I will miss these when they are gone.....


----------



## astripp

PLPC with my morning coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Belocoso Fino 07 this afternoon on the way to pick up my brother at the airport.


----------



## aea6574

A fantastic CoRo while watching the Baylor game, truly a fantastic cigar every time.

Best regards, tony


----------



## avitti

Just returned from the barber shop-Brought Mag 46's for me and 2 pals.Very creamy smoke,with a richness on your palate and back of your throat -a champagne like taste.great smoke and great company


----------



## protekk

A 2010 Montecristo #2 after a day in the city with my girls...A great cigar to complete a great day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 07 coffee black power bar!
The calm before the storm. Big family get together tonight lots of booze and cigars!
Happy New Years to all!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Upmann #2
Iced coffee.

I have yet to have a disappointing HU#2

If you don't ave time for the Sir Winston,,,this is a suitable substitute.


----------



## protekk

ERDM Choix Supreme after brunch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Walking along the bay in Brooklyn With my Brother Tom smoking a couple of Cohiba Double Corona's El 2003.
You know these are all but extinct nice to be able to enjoy them with someone you love. GOD BLESS Happy New Year!


----------



## CeeGar

'08 Cohiba Siglo III and some Maker's Mark on ice. Delicious :hungry:


----------



## Wildone

PLPC with a large Expresso....


----------



## astripp

Today was a Partagas PSDE 2010 LE, and a J-O Mag52 shagfoot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Out in the back yard house is full music pumping drinks flowing damn i am stuffed. Shooting the breeze with my bro and a couple of friends.
Playing with my droid figure i would pop in and break your chops!
CORO"S all around just cracked open the 20 year old Pappy! Happy New Year!


----------



## Big Rick

Cold, cold this morning but the 2006 Bolivair Alemania with a couple cups of coffee was the perfect start to my day. Happy New Year!


----------



## avitti

Smokes a Genios Maduro late last night but i doubt that i could have typed.It was rustic looking-veins protruding,one section looked like a baseball stitching and near the head it actually over-lapped.Their was nothing to it in the first inch of cigar but then it opened up,woodsy,a nice spicy well developed smoke with a razor burn.i guess its never judge a book by its cover for this one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black what a frigging hang over!
No booze today for sure Peace gents.


----------



## harley33

898 and some chai tea. Nice pairing.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*Another Por Larranaga Petite Corona!


----------



## protekk

Juan Lopez PC while out for a walk with my girls on this beautiful 50 degree day!


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 bustelo coffee watching the end of the Jets season.


----------



## Wildone

Cohiba Sec. Maddy after Church large Expresso...Nice !
Ready for big lunch, and the Broncos due or die game.


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Petit Belicosos EL 09
This cigar has lost a lot of the sweetness I tasted when they were fresh.
Not the typical Boli flavor, more Hoyo with a Party twist. I think they need a cpl more yrs.....


I should add that my son is smoking the same cigar.
He LOVES, Diplo 4's, Upmann PC's, Epicures, Hoyo's and shorts.
For him, this is the best cigar he has had.......


----------



## harley33

08 Upmann #2 after some homemade ham, red beans and rice. The store was out of black eye peas, so I went with the red beans. Gotta get one more stick in tonight before all hell freezes over tomorrow. Windy as heck here now. Tomorrow high of 25...


----------



## PufPufPass

New Years Eve smoke (Thank you Starbuck Dave!), gota love Florida.. This will be great in 2 years or so like everyone says, loved it:


----------



## Scott W.

1998 Fonseca Cosacos. Nice short smoke.


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Esplendido, just a great smoke. So glad I got a box of these.

Best regards, tony


----------



## eyesack

Perfect day for the first cigar of 2012. Just finished up a Punch Coronation with at least a year of age on it. Whew that little sucker packs a punch! No pun intended 

Happy New Year, my BOTLs!


----------



## johnmoss

Enjoying a Partagas No. 1


----------



## astripp

Monte 2 with a finger of Maker's.


----------



## jdfutureman

Chose a BBF '10 as my first cigar of 2012. I figured it's been a few months so I should check on my box. I'm blown away by these, man they're good. I'm pairing it with some Cuvee des Trolls Especiale Belgian Ale. And my Giants are looking tough but just want to see them finish strong. 

Awesome night and Happy New Year to everyone hanging out around here!!


----------



## jdfutureman

Partagas Short nightcap. Great follow up to the BBF. 

Way to finish G-men!


----------



## Wildone

Trini Short Robo T late Afternoon, and a CoRo this Eve to finish the first day of the Year...


----------



## HydroRaven

Had a CoRo for new year's eve. Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

05 Cola last night.
Partagas short this morning.


----------



## asmartbull

All this talk of Epi's helped make today's decision.
Epi 2 with a few yrs on it, it is....
My taste must be changing because this one was
underwhelming.
For me this is an early day smoke.........


----------



## astripp

I like the few epi 1's I've had, but haven't liked the 2's or EEs all that much.


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Funadore today while watching a great Michigan State victory.

best regards, tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 07 becks dark peace my brothers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC coffee black whites and Ham!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn doesn't anyone else smoke here?
Partagas SERIE D # 5 Becks Dark!
Get puffing will ya guys.:couch2:


----------



## Wildone

Party short... DRB micro..... Nice !


----------



## BDog

Monte # 2 on New Years Day! Always a pleasure.


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos RE Asia-Pacifico 2009.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos RE Asia-Pacifico 2009.


Ooohh, Ooooohh, Oooohhh! Nice smoke IMHO Seng. :yo:

I'm glad you post up what you smoke Seng as I get to enjoy your journey which is similar to mine. I just dont see the point in advertising everything I smoke as it serves little purpose. Just my way of looking at life, I'm glad yours in particular is different.


----------



## Mante

BDog said:


> Monte # 2 on New Years Day! Always a pleasure.


Wow Bruce, that is one hell of a cut on a #2. Did it unravel?


----------



## smelvis

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn doesn't anyone else smoke here?
> Partagas SERIE D # 5 Becks Dark!
> Get puffing will ya guys.:couch2:


I'm smoking Cubans only this week as Al suggested on another thread til Sunday at least. just to much to post.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smelvis said:


> I'm smoking Cubans only this week as Al suggested on another thread til Sunday at least. just to much to post.


I hear ya my brother.
Partagas short coffee black whites and bacon crazy morning!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## avitti

Siglo III,espresso, toast with orange marmalade while reading the Daily news- outstanding.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Siglo III,espresso, toast with orange marmalade while reading the Daily news- outstanding.


I tell ya your a class act espresso Cohiba's dark toast and orange marmalade are 3 of my favorite things.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finishing up a Coro from 08 this after BBQ in 15 degree weather.
You gotta admit i am a screwball LOL!
Inside now gonna take the chill off with 3 fingers of Knob Creek reserve!


----------



## HydroRaven

Had my first Hoyo du Roi. Started with a dry woodsy taste, which mellowed out eventually into some mild spice. Paired it with a Chimay Triple, it was a good treat.


----------



## aea6574

Diplo #2


----------



## bpegler

CoRo. I've been smoking a lot of unusual and custom rolls lately, then I smoke a CoRo and wonder why.

Really it's nice to have Cadillac problems.


----------



## lebz

I had my first Cohiba (Siglo 1)...ROTT. I was excited but it was really windy out ..not too sure if that added to my disappointment . But I still have hope these are awesome! Nice size smoke for the winter


----------



## Wildone

Trini. Robo. T...and a Stello Artois...Very Enjoyable !


----------



## andrprosh

Monte #4 - my first CC ever!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black short stack,
Have a great day gentlemen!


----------



## astripp

RASCC, and it had a crazy runner and was very bitter. Can't win them all.


----------



## jdfutureman

andrprosh said:


> Monte #4 - my first CC ever!


Andriy, congrats to you!


----------



## asmartbull

Back to my winter sticks.......08 Upmann Corona Major.....

12 weeks to Spring....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie E #2 
{A Serie D#4 Serie D #5} on steroids Mix . The reviews are all over the place on these. But i think one of the best new Partagas to come out in quite a while.
Pairs well with an Arrogant Bastard ale!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Finally smoked the only Habanos in my collection. This Montecristo No 5 is about 6 years old. I picked a few up on a cruise years ago, just because I could, before I ever really even got into cigars a few years later. I must figure out how to acquire more now that I really have the bug.


----------



## Rock31

Monte EL 2010 Grand Edmundo.


----------



## BDog

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Finally smoked the only Habanos in my collection. This Montecristo No 5 is about 6 years old. I picked a few up on a cruise years ago, just because I could, before I ever really even got into cigars a few years later. I must figure out how to acquire more now that I really have the bug.


Looks to be a well cared for smoke for being 6 years old! Good on ya for proper ageing!

Smoked a PSD4 from 11' today. Everything I expected it would be!


----------



## avitti

Siglo VI -cold water,nice end to a long day


----------



## Wildone

BBF and a Stella Artois...VERY NICE !


----------



## lebz

Gave the Siglo I another try.. this time when I got home and on the terrace. What a freaking powerhouse this little guy is. I started to burn my fingers trying to nub it. Going to let them rest a while longer before I give it another go and review them.


----------



## BDog

My Uzi Weights a Ton - bait fish ...

Nice sub 1 hour winter smoke! Brazillan Mata Fina filler mixed with some Joyo De Nic tobacco from Nicaragua.
Sweet and Earthy!


----------



## BDog

BDog said:


> My Uzi Weights a Ton - bait fish ...
> 
> Nice sub 1 hour winter smoke! Brazillan Mata Fina filler mixed with some Joyo De Nic tobacco from Nicaragua.
> Sweet and Earthy!
> 
> Thanks Chuck!


Sorry wrong section.


----------



## usrower321

may 11 boli pc

good but rough around the edges. Thanks for the advice guys...this was a great first box purchase


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Sancho Panza Belicoso


----------



## thegoldenmackid

HDM EL Piramídes 2003


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> Ooohh, Ooooohh, Oooohhh! Nice smoke IMHO Seng. :yo:
> 
> I'm glad you post up what you smoke Seng as I get to enjoy your journey which is similar to mine. I just dont see the point in advertising everything I smoke as it serves little purpose. Just my way of looking at life, I'm glad yours in particular is different.


No worries, mate. 

You know I mainly post to build up the post count. :lol:

You haven't smoked the one I bombed you way back in the day with the pipe baccy for Tash?


----------



## sengjc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie E #2
> {A Serie D#4 Serie D #5} on steroids Mix . The reviews are all over the place on these. But i think one of the best new Partagas to come out in quite a while.
> Pairs well with an Arrogant Bastard ale!


Must give it another shot then.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> Must give it another shot then.


I think they are worth it, but many do not. I am not particularly fond of large ring gauge cigars in general. But this one kept me busy the whole time great smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black powerbar my daughter missed the bus gotta take her to school. Coffee pots on the blink!Somehow i have a feeling its gonna be one of those days! Have a great day gents!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie E #2
> {A Serie D#4 Serie D #5} on steroids Mix . The reviews are all over the place on these. But i think one of the best new Partagas to come out in quite a while.
> Pairs well with an Arrogant Bastard ale!





sengjc said:


> Must give it another shot then.


I'm a lot more confident that I would enjoy these but I haven't been able to get a shot yet. Been looking for some time. Somedayray:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monte Grand Edmundo


----------



## jdfutureman

Cohiba Siglo 9!

.....

Oh wait I mean Siglo IV from 09 :biggrin:

I couldn't resist :r:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 coffee black nice cigar for a beautiful day!
GOD i hope it stays like this all winter!


----------



## avitti

Genios 5,coffee w/side of cheesecake on the back porch in January-unbelievable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Genios 5,coffee w/side of cheesecake on the back porch in January-unbelievable.


Homemade cheesecake i'll bet!:nod:


----------



## harley33

Last day of vacation until feb....

A HdM Epi 1 from 08 after breakfast (didn't have very much twang!) and a BHK 54 on this beautiful 50+ degree day in central Ohio. The BHK was terrific....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice to hear the 54's are coming around another nice day coming tommorow spark em up!


----------



## harley33

The 54's have been sitting in the cooler for a year at least. This weather is perfect, I guess we can blame it on global warming............... Big Stick Weekend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All this talk of 898's Partagas 898V 07 3 fingers of Makers TGIF!


----------



## usrower321

Great so far. Thanks Tripp!


----------



## asmartbull

Nothing today, but with sun in the forecast, 
Espy or Sir Winnie gets the call tomorrow


----------



## Wildone

Siglo VI....NICE !
View attachment 64195


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black salted Brooklyn bagel with a schmear!
Beautiful day already enjoy!


----------



## avitti

Siglo III-coffee-back porch again- in January.. I think mother nature is having a senior moment.


----------



## astripp

Upmann Epicure this morning.


----------



## protekk

Upmann Mag 46 in this beautiful weather!


----------



## bpegler

Warm day calls for a big cigar. Partagas Lusitania. First from an 08 box.

Anyone else smoke DCs anymore? I find myself smoking fewer.

This cigar is really very nice. Lots of leather.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sir Winston.........and loving every inch of it....


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> 08 Sir Winston.........and loving every inch of it....


What's not to love?

Such a refined, classic smoke. And they only get better over time.


----------



## Chris R

After a week of smoking NCs at holts this week after work. This mild day calls for a fine cuban, Cohiba CE, gotta love cubans!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte Grand Edmundo 
A PSD#4
And much aggravation gonna go grill some steaks. If you have time my brothers please check out my thread about Max.


----------



## Vwluv10338

I went with a small SCdlH El Principe today. My 3 month old went down for a nap and I thought I had enough time. Nope. 1/2 to 3/4 and she woke up so I did a purge and cut. Of course she fell back alseep 20 minutes later but I couldnt shake the bad taste out of my relit stick. Oh well. It was my last one from a fiver split. I guess its time for a box.


----------



## aea6574

Siglo IV last night with a nice wine in Bardstown Kentucky. I know I should have been drinking bourbon.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Wildone

Monte GE EL...Nice smoke in the hot tub while a light snow falls...very Relaxing !


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Allones Extra LE 2011 now. Cohiba 1966 LE 2011 yesterday.

Found the Allones Extra sharing many similar traits to the Gigantes: woody, leathery, dryish, coffeeish, spicy and powerful. You would like this if you like the Bolivar Coronas Extra, Siglo IV, Punch Punch Punch or Partagas Shorts. Powerful, spicy and raw smoke for lovers of the full body. A keeper if only to see if time will temper this raw beast.

Found the Cohiba 1966 to be mellow and smooth. Imagine Behike richness but mellowed out and creamy like a Maduro 5 with the Siglo grassy sweetness. A medium bodied smoke, slightly full but very smooth. In terms of flavour, I think it is just slightly under when compared to a Siglo VI but more than a Siglo III for sure. I think this will suit lovers of the Montecristo No. 2. Considering the indicative pricing of the 1966, I would personally go for a BHK 56, possibly even the Siglo VI with some age, over this. Don't get me wrong, this is a very fine and elegant smoke, just that I think that the BHK 56 is more satisfying. Watch out for the nicotine buzz at the conclusion of this stick. A short to medium term keeper in my opinion. I can see this stick developing more finesse and complexity in the next 3-5 years up to maybe 10-12 years but enjoy it while the lovely youthful and bright flavours are present.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 in the sun room black coffee homemade blueberry pancakes.
Peace gents!


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 in the sun room black coffee homemade blueberry pancakes.
> Peace gents!


Not sure which sounds better...the cigar or the pancakes!?!?


----------



## harley33

A very uneventful H Upmann Connie 1 from 08 while reading the Sunday paper. My last one from that box.


----------



## jdfutureman

Seng, thanks for the info.  Such a helpful post deserves some RG!



sengjc said:


> Ramon Allones Allones Extra LE 2011 now. Cohiba 1966 LE 2011 yesterday.
> 
> Found the Allones Extra sharing many similar traits to the Gigantes: woody, leathery, dryish, coffeeish, spicy and powerful. You would like this if you like the Bolivar Coronas Extra, Siglo IV, Punch Punch Punch or Partagas Shorts. Powerful, spicy and raw smoke for lovers of the full body. A keeper if only to see if time will temper this raw beast.
> 
> Found the Cohiba 1966 to be mellow and smooth. Imagine Behike richness but mellowed out and creamy like a Maduro 5 with the Siglo grassy sweetness. A medium bodied smoke, slightly full but very smooth. In terms of flavour, I think it is just slightly under when compared to a Siglo VI but more than a Siglo III for sure. I think this will suit lovers of the Montecristo No. 2. Considering the indicative pricing of the 1966, I would personally go for a BHK 56, possibly even the Siglo VI with some age, over this. Don't get me wrong, this is a very fine and elegant smoke, just that I think that the BHK 56 is more satisfying. Watch out for the nicotine buzz at the conclusion of this stick. A short to medium term keeper in my opinion. I can see this stick developing more finesse and complexity in the next 3-5 years up to maybe 10-12 years but enjoy it while the lovely youthful and bright flavours are present.


----------



## protekk

Had an HDM Epi 2 while taking down the Christmas lights. Now the Giants game...Go big blue!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*The new Quay D'Orsay Superiores Asia Regional (needs more humidor time)

*Ramon Allones Specially Selected - smoked all the way down to the nub, yummy!:biggrin1:


----------



## avitti

Watching the Giants-enjoying a creamy Trini T


----------



## TrippMc4

PSD #4 and a VR Famosos. Finally over my cold and can enjoy the flavor of these smokes!!


----------



## Wildone

SLR Corona...Ron Zacapa before the Bronco game....lets see what happens ....*DEFENCE* !!!!
View attachment 64217


----------



## bpegler

SCdlH Mercaderes. These are opening up finally. Very pleasant smoke.

And Seng, if you happen to read this, do you find the 56s are smoking well now? I thought They were still way too young, with the 52s and 54s smoking better. Nice reviews.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

smoked an '06 Cohiba Esplendido to celebrate the Giants beating the Falcons...smoking an Espy is like smoking a velvety smooth Siglo and a peppery CoRo at the same time....perfect balance of flavors....superb smoke.

bring on the Pack..we're ready to rumble at Lambeau.

GO BIG BLUE!!!!!!


----------



## johnmoss

Party short


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 64230
Cohiba Maddy Magico..after a Bronco *WIN* ! :boxing:
View attachment 64231


----------



## sengjc

Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides EL 2011.

Without a doubt, my pick of the three ELs for 2011. Deep and rich flavours with the legs to go the distance. Remember the Piramides EL 2003? I believe this has the trappings to rival if not surpass even that.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Piramides EL 2011.
> 
> Without a doubt, my pick of the three ELs for 2011. Deep and rich flavours with the legs to go the distance. Remember the Piramides EL 2003? I believe this has the trappings to rival if not surpass even that.


I would agree with you Seng. This cigar is the one that I consider worthy out of the 2011 ELs as it has the most potential, some of which has already been shown in spades. :smoke:


----------



## sengjc

bpegler said:


> And Seng, if you happen to read this, do you find the 56s are smoking well now? I thought They were still way too young, with the 52s and 54s smoking better. Nice reviews.


You are right, Bob. I was comparing young sticks with young sticks. 

You never really know with more certainty until you set fire to one, I think. 

But you really have to smoke this new Short Hoyos, the bomb, I tell you. Either that or I have just smoked a freak stick.


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> I would agree with you Seng. This cigar is the one that I consider worthy out of the 2011 ELs as it has the most potential, some of which has already been shown in spades. :smoke:


Thanks matey. Indeed, I just cannot seem to put it down.

The RA EL 2011, I have some reservations if age will temper it but this, I can say with certainty will age gracefully while maintaining a fine balance.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## HydroRaven

Haven't smoked anything but did order a box of those Hoyo piramides the boys down under are talking about


----------



## sengjc

Good good...

I can collect my cheque from Habanos SA for helping them move stock. It looks like I have drummed up enough interest in this dud. :twisted:


----------



## bpegler

sengjc said:


> You are right, Bob. I was comparing young sticks with young sticks.
> 
> You never really know with more certainty until you set fire to one, I think.
> 
> But you really have to smoke this new Short Hoyos, the bomb, I tell you. Either that or I have just smoked a freak stick.


I listed the short Hoyo as my favorite new production cigar of 2011 in another thread. I agree, think they captured the 03 profile, and that's one of the great Havanas from the past decade.


----------



## PufPufPass

bpegler said:


> I listed the short Hoyo as my favorite new production cigar of 2011 in another thread. I agree, think they captured the 03 profile, and that's one of the great Havanas from the past decade.


Bob,
I also had Hoyo EL11 past weekend and thought it was great, toasty, with this thick dry finish that was very unique. Thank you Dave/Starbuck, I will be getting a box of these to age.

Yesterday I had Monte GE EL10 (Dave/Starbuck thanks again) and it started toasty with nice Cuban tobacco taste but did not develop for me much, just nice Cuban tobacco taste, not worth $15 a pop price for me, not sure how they would age, unless there are very lite nuances that I am not picking up that others do, I like in your face flavors.

Personally Monte Mo.2 I had with 1 year on it about 6 months ago I liked better and will be getting a 2011 box soon to age..

I finished the day with 2011 Anejo No.46 and it was best Anejo I ever had, I will be picking up more to age, they are $9.60 a pop at my B&M..


----------



## astripp

RyJ Cazadores from March 11. A lot of ammonia in the last third, but damn is this a strong cigar. We'll see how they smoke again in the summer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 from 2011 i gotta say the wrapper is like dark chocolate and almost as sweet! Earthy spicy Twangy a real Partagas. I have not seen them smoke good young in a long time.


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 from 2011 i gotta say the wrapper is like dark chocolate and almost as sweet! Earthy spicy Twangy a real Partagas. I have not seen them smoke good young in a long time.


glad to hear you think that! My 11's are terrific to this cc noob IMHO.


----------



## bpegler

Custom rolled Robusto Extra rolled by Santos. If you're not familiar with Santos, he appears with some regularity on Nino's blog. One of the top rollers, but he doesn't travel as much out of Cuba.

Medium full, very rich, excellent construction and tobacco.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> glad to hear you think that! My 11's are terrific to this cc noob IMHO.


OMG on of the best Partagas i have smoked in a while!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So good i am lighting another as i type!


----------



## bpegler

Well Tony, if a Partagas whore like you loves the PSD4s from 11 that much, I guess I'll have to buy a box.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Well Tony, if a Partagas whore like you loves the PSD4s from 11 that much, I guess I'll have to buy a box.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


You are welcome my brother ! Believe it or not i have found the 10 count boxes to have the dark wrappers and best taste!
Enjoy and peace my brother!


----------



## sengjc

bpegler said:


> Custom rolled Robusto Extra rolled by Santos. If you're not familiar with Santos, he appears with some regularity on Nino's blog. One of the top rollers, but he doesn't travel as much out of Cuba.
> 
> Medium full, very rich, excellent construction and tobacco.


This?

http://dribbble.com/system/users/1765/screenshots/157154/santos2.jpg?1309385908


----------



## bpegler

sengjc said:


> This?
> 
> http://dribbble.com/system/users/1765/screenshots/157154/santos2.jpg?1309385908


Nope. Santos is the house roller at the LCdH in the Commodoro Hotel in Havana. I believe he was the manager of the Partagas factory in the 90s.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Nope. Santos is the house roller at the LCdH in the Commodoro Hotel in Havana. I believe he was the manager of the Partagas factory in the 90s.


Ah yes i remember them well the 90's that is and all those great Salomone's !


----------



## HydroRaven

Had a SCdlH El Principe in the park. Enjoyable, with a grassy start that mellowed out into spice.


----------



## sengjc

bpegler said:


> Nope. Santos is the house roller at the LCdH in the Commodoro Hotel in Havana. I believe he was the manager of the Partagas factory in the 90s.


Just yanking your chain, Bob.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Whites and ham! Peace my brothers have a blessed day!


----------



## bpegler

sengjc said:


> Just yanking your chain, Bob.


I always forget to stand on my head when I read your posts!


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 with a few fingers of Pappy 20 while watching Bama last night.

Best regards, tony


----------



## sengjc

bpegler said:


> I always forget to stand on my head when I read your posts!


˙qoq 'noʎ dlǝɥ ǝɯ ʇǝ˥


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 damn i know i should have gotten more of these!
Can't keep my hands off them. After years of waiting for a vintage crop to be rolled into Partagas. My ship has finally landed and its the Queen Mary!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 damn i know i should have gotten more of these!
> Can't keep my hands off them. After years of waiting for a vintage crop to be rolled into Partagas. My ship has finally landed and its the Queen Mary!


Tony
Any ammonia or bitterness ??
These have historically taken yrs to be good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These are right out of the freezer and spectacular no bitterness no ammonia the burn is off but they are wet!
Just posted a thread with pictures!
Buy with confidence my friend!


----------



## avitti

Just torched a Mag 46- glad to hear about the D4's mine should be landing here this week.


----------



## asmartbull

07 PLPC
Time has been very good to these...
Time to reorder..............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite Edmundo these are from Jul 2011. My first Montie from 2011, Very nice cigar no bitterness no tanis no Ammonia. Twangy signature montie spice enjoyable but not a #2.


----------



## BDog

Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## canuck2099

Same cigar as you Tony, mine being BME ABR 11. Weather was finally sunny and dry so a Cuban was called for !



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie Petite Edmundo these are from Jul 2011. My first Montie from 2011, Very nice cigar no bitterness no tanis no Ammonia. Twangy signature montie spice enjoyable but not a #2.


----------



## sengjc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 damn i know i should have gotten more of these!
> Can't keep my hands off them. After years of waiting for a vintage crop to be rolled into Partagas. My ship has finally landed and its the Queen Mary!


Mmmmm...some feedback from some of my cigar smoking friends have been similarly positive but I was skeptical. I guess should break into a recent box I got of these to see for myself.

I have been stocking up P2s though since I have always preferred P2s over D4s. The recent P2s are looking good too. Maybe the Partagas brand in general has been getting lots of the good stuff of late.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> Mmmmm...some feedback from some of my cigar smoking friends have been similarly positive but I was skeptical. I guess should break into a recent box I got of these to see for myself.
> 
> I have been stocking up P2s though since I have always preferred P2s over D4s. The recent P2s are looking good too. Maybe the Partagas brand in general has been getting lots of the good stuff of late.


I was thinking the same thing i have some P2's 898's shorts PSD#4's all from 2011 on the way. I was specific about box dates. A little experiment if they are all as good as The PSD#4 i shall stock up on nothing but Partagas for the rest of the year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black powerbar peace gents!


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was thinking the same thing i have some P2's 898's shorts PSD#4's all from 2011 on the way. I was specific about box dates. A little experiment if they are all as good as The PSD#4 i shall stock up on nothing but Partagas for the rest of the year.


Let me know how they are Tony, I might have to do the same.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HydroRaven said:


> Let me know how they are Tony, I might have to do the same.


Sure thing bro i love to share with friends!


----------



## primetime76

HydroRaven said:


> Let me know how they are Tony, I might have to do the same.


I believe that either the 898 or the SD#4 will be my next purchase...I really need to get my HTF NC's on the sale forum so I can get smoking the twangy goodness...smoked a Lito Gomez yesterday, though the taste was decent it was so spicy and the nic kick was almost unbearable.....time to make the transition (ahhh, my Cuban Dad (Tony) would be so proud!) LOL


----------



## CeeGar

primetime76 said:


> I believe that either the 898 or the SD#4 will be my next purchase...I really need to get my HTF NC's on the sale forum so I can get smoking the twangy goodness...smoked a Lito Gomez yesterday, though the taste was decent it was so spicy and the nic kick was almost unbearable.....*time to make the transition* (ahhh, my Cuban Dad (Tony) would be so proud!) LOL


The dark side is strong in this one....put a fork in him guys, he's done. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> The dark side is strong in this one....put a fork in him guys, he's done. :thumb:


Medium well right now i am guessing well done in a few more months. By the end of the year crispy like all of us Habanophiles!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Cazadores 2011 got these in a box split. Just as i remembered them the only difference is now they have bands on them That's how long it has been since i smoked one. Raw Cuban power one dimensional bordering on harsh these will age very well!


----------



## asmartbull

06 BCE
Don't laugh, but this may be the best regular production Boli, I have ever had...


----------



## karmaz00

05 monty 5, great little smoke


----------



## jdfutureman

Juan Lopez PC this afternoon out on the pier. Quite nice.


----------



## Hermit

I'm currently enjoying a lovely Bolivar Petit Corona (POS ABR 07). :tu


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 good draw,smooth,creamy with fruit notes after the first 1/3.This one was on the money,the kind you wish would never end.


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Epi 2 good draw,smooth,creamy with fruit notes after the first 1/3.This one was on the money,the kind you wish would never end.


love those 2's glad you enjoyed it. I enjoyed a SCdlH El Principe earlier and it was so sweet!

Thanks Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes,,,and a hot cup of sweet tea in the hot tub on this cold lovely winter night...VERY RELAXING !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## sengjc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was thinking the same thing i have some P2's 898's shorts PSD#4's all from 2011 on the way. I was specific about box dates. A little experiment if they are all as good as The PSD#4 i shall stock up on nothing but Partagas for the rest of the year.


Let us know about the Shorts will ya.

I recall some 898s I got from an AUS split a while back (2011) look very well made too.

I have a sneaky feeling that you will be well stocked with Partagas before long. 

Conversely, a recent 10s box of Monte 4s look quite bad but then the 10s box of No. 2s were actually good compared to an earlier (also 2011) batch of No. 2s. Go figure... :dunno:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> Let us know about the Shorts will ya.
> 
> I recall some 898s I got from an AUS split a while back (2011) look very well made too.
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling that you will be well stocked with Partagas before long.
> 
> Conversely, a recent 10s box of Monte 4s look quite bad but then the 10s box of No. 2s were actually good compared to an earlier (also 2011) batch of No. 2s. Go figure... :dunno:


All Marcas/ Vitolas get their special allotments of tobacco;s You ever notice one year its Juan Lopez next Ramon Allones next LGC next Bolivar next Vegas Robaina etc. It has been quite a while for the PSD#4. For a Partagas whore like myself its a golden time, i am tired of substituting other marca's for my true love lol!


----------



## sengjc

You may well just be right but I don't smoke enough variety of CC brands regularly to pick that up. Of late, even less so of the CCs as they are mainly NCs.

Of late, have been doing a string of 1+ year old ABs in a lead up to the remaining Prensado that I have. Practising for this #1 cigar of the year.


----------



## avitti

ERDM CS- coffee black,waiting on the oven to preheat have some serious baking this am


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez Tony between cooking great food and smoking cigars when do ya sleep LOL?


----------



## jdfutureman

Finally got a chance to add that I finished yesterday off with a PSD4 and yes it was tremendous! It was at my friends place on the gulf at his fire pit. What a day, 4 cigars three of which were cc's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 2011 3 fingers of Knob Creek reserve watching the rain come down.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez Tony between cooking great food and smoking cigars when do ya sleep LOL?


 Mag 46- a splash of Grand Marnier 1 ice cube- To answer your question Tone.i sleep the whole month of August.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

Bolivar BF -11 Quite tasty


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1...hot sweet Tea..very quiet and smooth comforting stick...


----------



## Staxed

Figured since I can finally see the Habano section, I'd celebrate the occasion with my first PSD#4 today.


----------



## jdfutureman

Wildone said:


> Hoyo Epi # 1...hot sweet Tea..very quiet and smooth comforting stick...


HdM Epi #1 as well, David. Great flavor ride!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Petite Corona coffee black whites and ham!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## avitti

Genios 5-ginger ale.. still on the fence with these maduros. After 4-5 months of rest at least they're staring to taste like cubans,not sure if i will ever re-order these,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie E#2 after lunch with a friend!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie E#2 after lunch with a friend!


Man I'd love to find some of those E#2's! I'm enjoying another HdM Epi #1 from Feb 09 and this one is even better. Very nice twang.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rafael Gonzalez Coronas extra's these are discontinued i forgot all about them till i read Andrews review. Sadly time has not been good to these as i recall they were put to rest for the same reason.
3 fingers of pappy keeping warm on a cold windy night!


----------



## astripp

99 SLR Lonsdale. Apricot, shortbread, ginger, earth, leather, sweetness, well aged smooth mustiness, this cigar is a beauty.


----------



## asmartbull

astripp said:


> 99 SLR Lonsdale. Apricot, shortbread, ginger, earth, leather, sweetness, well aged smooth mustiness, this cigar is a beauty.


Andrew believe "rest" is the time it takes to eat dinner.....:hungry:


----------



## avitti

Epi 2- with a small beer. creamy, rich fruity with tons of smoke. Epi 2 will be my winter smoke and go to cigar till spring. Just untied the yellow ribbon.by the time principes and party shorts arrive-freeze then rest- spring will be here.I believe i can live with this..


----------



## Wildone

Parti P 2...Nice !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

1st Punch Sabroso Asia RE - real, REAL nice and exquisite Cuban twang!

2nd Bolivar Coronas Extra - very powerful, salty smoke :thumb:


----------



## sengjc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rafael Gonzalez Coronas extra's these are discontinued i forgot all about them till i read Andrews review. Sadly time has not been good to these as i recall they were put to rest for the same reason.
> 3 fingers of pappy keeping warm on a cold windy night!


Probably too light for you. I mean, geez, you wake up with a Shorts!


----------



## astripp

asmartbull said:


> Andrew believe "rest" is the time it takes to eat dinner.....:hungry:


My first 12 year old box, I was like a kid in a candy store, you've got to try at least one!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Brooklyn bagel with cream cheese bacon and tomato. Going for a walk down the bay my good friend Louie is in from Georgia gonna take some montie #2's and PSD#4's. I am dieing to see what he thinks of the PSD#4's. Have a great day gents!


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black Brooklyn bagel with cream cheese bacon and tomato. Going for a walk down the bay my good friend Louie is in from Georgia gonna take some montie #2's and PSD#4's. I am dieing to see what he thinks of the PSD#4's. Have a great day gents!


25 ct and 10 ct boxes of PSD4's will be ordered tomorrow or Monday as well as a 15 ct box of CoRo...leaves me about $115 to blow...any suggestions Tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

primetime76 said:


> 25 ct and 10 ct boxes of PSD4's will be ordered tomorrow or Monday as well as a 15 ct box of CoRo...leaves me about $115 to blow...any suggestions Tony?


Pick yourself up a box of petite coronas great cold weather smoke.
Partagas short
Bolivar P.C or corona's junior
H upman petite corona or corona juniors
Those are smoking the best young right now IMHO.
Oh in case you haven't guessed the Shorts are my favorite lol!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pick yourself up a box of petite coronas great cold weather smoke.
> Partagas short
> Bolivar P.C or corona's junior
> H upman petite corona or corona juniors
> Those are smoking the best young right now IMHO.
> Oh in case you haven't guessed the Shorts are my favorite lol!


I would have bet everything I owned that you would have said (10) Monte #2 .............
ps
The bank really owns everything I have, so no big loss

115.00 may be the perfect number for Epicures or Principes........just saying


----------



## primetime76

I am thinking about the Upmann Coronas Junior


----------



## asmartbull

primetime76 said:


> I am thinking about the Upmann Coronas Junior


Kipp
The CJ is a good smoke..
For similar $$$$ the Corona Majors give you more bang for the buck......

No mistake either way


----------



## primetime76

asmartbull said:


> Kipp
> The CJ is a good smoke..
> For similar $$$$ the Corona Majors give you more bang for the buck......
> 
> No mistake either way


Thanks Al...hey, while I have your ear, is there something out there that compares to CoRo that isn't so damn expensive? Oh, and to stay on topic, I will be smoking a RASS and something else during tonights Partiots game.


----------



## asmartbull

primetime76 said:


> Thanks Al...hey, while I have your ear, is there something out there that compares to CoRo that isn't so damn expensive? Oh, and to stay on topic, I will be smoking a RASS and something else during tonights Partiots game.


We may want to start a new thread about this, but to answer your question, in that similar size
I love RASS, VR Famosos, and Upmann Connie 1, ( Not a lot of press on these, and I am thankful because that leaves more for me. I LOVE them)


----------



## Wildone

RASS on this lovely Winter Day...Always seems to be very consistant stick !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I would have bet everything I owned that you would have said (10) Monte #2 .............
> ps
> The bank really owns everything I have, so no big loss
> 
> 115.00 may be the perfect number for Epicures or Principes........just saying


You know i would have BullMan i love the #2 but its winter so i figure give him something he can smoke now. Besides the 10's and 11's are really not ready IMHO he is just starting out he has not enough stock to buy boxes to sit on.


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i would have BullMan i love the #2 but its winter so i figure give him something he can smoke now. Besides the 10's and 11's are really not ready IMHO he is just starting out he has not enough stock to buy boxes to sit on.


Bingo Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna finally relax my friend has gone to visit others. So a Cohiba Lancero from 05 another 3 fingers of Pappy gets the call peace gents!


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gonna finally relax my friend has gone to visit others. So a Cohiba Lancero from 05 another 3 fingers of Pappy gets the call peace gents!


2 hours from game time...and we are looking at 3 fingers of Glenlivet 12 years (probably times 2 or 3...LOL), a RASS and a H. Upmann #2...a good night, lets go Patriots!


----------



## HydroRaven

Had a 2011 8-9-8 with a Japanese craft porter beer. A pleasant amount of Partagas spice with hints of roasted tobacco and I think I picked some coffee in there. Or it could be from the beer


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks like a nice place to relax and have a smoke! Aren't those 2011 Partagas special.


----------



## Wildone

SLR Corona...Game Time !


----------



## StogieNinja

'08 RASS from a blind trade with Scott (s_vivo), smoked at Smokey Joes with Krystian (Mr_Mich), Brad (skfr518 ), Jerrod (anonobomber), Vinnie (er.. Vinnie ), and Chris. Good times!


----------



## Bad Andy

Just had my first RASS. What an amazing smoke. Definatly planning on getting a few more.


----------



## jdfutureman

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> '08 RASS from a blind trade with Scott (s_vivo), smoked at Smokey Joes with Krystian (Mr_Mich), Brad (skfr518 ), Jerrod (anonobomber), Vinnie (er.. Vinnie ), and Chris. Good times!


Well done gents!


----------



## HydroRaven

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like a nice place to relax and have a smoke! Aren't those 2011 Partagas special.


It was a nice place. They had about 40 different kinds of craft beers on tap and another 30-40 or so microbrews to choose from.

And yes, that '11 8-9-8 was good. I've only had that one, but based on what you said, 2011 might be the year of the Partagas.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo & Julieta Cazadores:nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another nice sunny day siting by the waterside view Just finished breakfast Brooklyn Bagel with Lox and Cream Cheese.
Sparking up a PLPC from 08 and some black coffee > Peace gents.


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 after espresso-pancakes w/strawberry bourbon sauce.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi 2 on this Beautiful Winter Morn..


----------



## asmartbull

Well, it is 6 degrees out and I am bundled up on mu porch with a little space heater
smoking of the the best values out there....an 06 Connie 1
With the legs that these have, they will smoke fine for another 10 yrs...


----------



## primetime76

asmartbull said:


> Well, it is 6 degrees out and I am bundled up on mu porch with a little space heater
> smoking of the the best values out there....an 06 Connie 1
> With the legs that these have, they will smoke fine for another 10 yrs...


You are a braver man than I am Al...on another note, I will be paying for a box of CoRo, PSD4's and another RASS this week! Super excited to get these all in and get to smoking!


----------



## asmartbull

Kipp
Welcome to the club...
Time to get another credit card that the Mrs won't see.


----------



## primetime76

asmartbull said:


> Kipp
> Welcome to the club...
> Time to get another credit card that the Mrs won't see.


Nope...don't need it! LOL

I am sending you an email to your gmail acct now...


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> Kipp
> Welcome to the club...
> Time to get another credit card that the Mrs won't see.


An start selling off more than just nc cigars :biggrin:


----------



## jdfutureman

Upmann Mag 46 with some Rogue Choco Stout.

Go Giants!


----------



## avitti

A Trini T thoroughly enjoying it and the Giant game-so far


----------



## astripp

Al, I use one of these for my back porch









What do you use?


----------



## asmartbull

It's twin brother......works like a charm....


----------



## Qball

Monte #2 from '09 and some single malt! I have a little ceramic heater running on the porch too! About to go get the parabolic from the garage!


----------



## Wildone

BBF.... This Evening, nice !


----------



## Qball

Wildone said:


> BBF.... This Evening, nice !


Awesome stick. This was my first purchase of a CC and I got hooked. So aromatic and just plain splendid!


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Magnum 46.

Like water to a desert wanderer: a welcomed break from all the NCs I have been smoking. Indeed it is true: "Habanos, unique since 1492."


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 coffee and the daily news-all way a good combo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Partagas serie P#2 3 fingers of makers waiting for the storm to hit. Cloud cover waves are hitting hard here in Sheepshead Bay hoping for just rain.


----------



## Oldmso54

A Boli Gold Medal this AM & a SCdlH Principe this afternoon = its good to have a day off!!


----------



## CeeGar

Punch Punch, that was better than I expected it to be.


----------



## TrippMc4

CoRo '11. These are quite good for being so young.


----------



## astripp

ERDM CS and an Upmann Epicure


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 hot chocolate w/rum+frangelico reading some threads


----------



## sengjc

Bolivar Coronas Extra with some age on it. A great pity they discontinued this fine, age-worthy vitola. Definitely a vitola that showcases the capability of the Bolivar marque.


----------



## gator_79

Smoked an '09 Monte #2 this weekend. The draw was a little tight but the flavors were outstanding.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## avitti

ERDM CS on my way to the barber shop.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 2011 after lunch.


----------



## bpegler

Warm rainy afternoon. Perfect for a CoRo. Spot on the wrapper where it looks like someone cut it with a fingernail! Doesn't effect the draw, but nobody but Habanos SA would let that get through quality control.

Mini rant over. Life is good.


----------



## bpegler

Warm rainy afternoon. Perfect for a CoRo. Spot on the wrapper where it looks like someone cut it with a fingernail! Doesn't effect the draw, but nobody but Habanos SA would let that get through quality control.

Mini rant over. Life is good.


----------



## asmartbull

RA Extra 2011
Well, I am half way through this very young cigar, and all I can say is that
It is one of the more powerful CC's with a slight saltiness on the lips.
This box has been stored at 63 rh and that it to high for this one.
If you are looking for something good ROTT, this is not for you.
Be prepared to wait several yrs for this one.
I will do a review later next month when the rh drops...


----------



## astripp

Thoughts on how it compares to the Celestial Fino, another WAY strong RA?

SLR Lonsdale was my afternoon cigar. Herbal, apricot, toast, leather, ginger cake, and earth with the mustiness of age. Smooth as silk.


----------



## the_brain

Bolivar EL 2009 Petit Belicosos at the LCDH in Toronto. Yummm


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> RA Extra 2011
> Well, I am half way through this very young cigar, and all I can say is that
> It is one of the more powerful CC's with a slight saltiness on the lips.
> This box has been stored at 63 rh and that it to high for this one.
> If you are looking for something good ROTT, this is not for you.
> Be prepared to wait several yrs for this one.
> 
> I will do a review later next month when the rh drops...


Glad to hear this, Ive got 4 boxes wrapped in wax paper, looks like 2025 will be the year to be unveiled for me.. LOL


----------



## sengjc

SCdlH La Punta 2011.



astripp said:


> Thoughts on how it compares to the Celestial Fino, another WAY STRONG RA...


IMO, yes. If you like RA Gigantes, you'll love these. Stronger than the Celestiales Finos. Most powerful of the three ELs 2011.

Age worthy? Definitely but the question in my mind is, will they become balanced and discard the raw edge? I am not totally convinced but hoping they will like a Siglo IV. Only time will tell.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a nice day gents!


----------



## Wildone

PLPC...nice flavors...


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 espresso waiting on the oven to heat,but really really waiting on usps. Car 54 where are you???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch 09 nice flavors gingerbread and spice not much TWANG though.


----------



## avitti

Siglo III hot cocoa w/splash of peppermint schnapps-very soothing.


----------



## HydroRaven

Party Short. Was harsh, didn't smoke like what I'm used to. I'll wait a while before sparking another one.


----------



## Wildone

RASS...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Trini T coffee and figuring out what to order on Monday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Cazadores 2011 Powerful unrefined like a Hemi Road Runner in the 1/4 mile!


----------



## asmartbull

98 SLR lonny, thanks to Andrew
A slightly firm draw from a cigar that reminds me
of freshly baked bread.
It smells like Spring and would be the perfect late
afternoon Summer-time smoke.
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Serie D No. 4 from a recent mid 2011 batch.

2011 is the year of the Partagas


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An unbanded smoke that purported to have some "Pre-Embargo" in it. It was indeed incredibly delicious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar TGIF!


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 espresso pancakes w/strawberry bourbon sauce.. Taking the day off,will do nothing except breathe,eat and smoke cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tuna Salad lunch Partagas 898V seltzer with lemon and lime.


----------



## jdfutureman

Diplo #4 with a roast beef sandwich. My first and it's a shame they're going away. Thanks again Mike.


----------



## avitti

Mag 46 ginger ale on the side.


----------



## asmartbull

09 898 with iced coffee.
IMHO it's the best in the line.
I am hoping the 11's are as good
as the PSD4's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF09 BullMan put the bug in my head when i spoke to him this afternoon.
3 fingers of Knob Creek reserve TGIF!


----------



## protekk

jdfutureman said:


> Diplo #4 with a roast beef sandwich. My first and it's a shame they're going away. Thanks again Mike.


You know I love these!! Glad you enjoyed it. Got a line on a few boxes too but they are going quick!


----------



## HydroRaven

Had my first Sir Winston (which was excellent) and a PSD4. Both were gifted, so I don't know the dates, but if I did, I would definitely buy boxes of them.


----------



## astripp

Monte 2 and a RyJ Ex #4. The RyJ was from 99, and damn was it a fine smoke.


----------



## bigslowrock

had a nice J-O this afternoon. and now it just rains and rains and rains.


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 2...under the Winter night Stars..in the Hot tub...Hot Sweet Tea....So Relaxing....


----------



## avitti

Siglo III coffee black w/homemade chocolate hazelnut biscotti-watching the snow fall.Enjoying the moment-


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme light coffee sweet blueberry pancakes watching the snow come down.
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## asmartbull

For brunch I will be enjoying an 07 Petit Edmundo....I really like these
with a cup of coffee on a snowy Winter's morning.


----------



## protekk

Just cleared the driveway and finished my second to last '09 Coro. Man I have to get more of these!


----------



## ShortFuse

No snow, but its cold enough that if I smoke today, it will definitely be a habano!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Snow still falling cold as a witches tit outside lol!
Fresh Pot of black coffee for me hot chocolate for the kids.
A RASS from 09 nice stick but to be honest i like them better ROTT.


----------



## avitti

Genios 5 hot chocolate w/dark rum. did i mention i really hate snow removal


----------



## Truebigmike75

Just lit up my first Monte no2 Thanks Mike


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 3 fingers of Pappy peace gents.


----------



## primetime76

I am not sure what I am more jealous of at times...Tonys cigars or his breakfasts...lol


----------



## Wildone

Punch Royal 12....interesting...


----------



## astripp

898 UV from a trade with Al. The smoke is refined as can be, but it tasted almost more like a Monte to me than a Partagas.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoking my first Partagas SD4 on break at work. I'm in love.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2008 Boli RC, these have really mellowed out. Easy through the nose. Subtle hints of salted caramel and mild orange peel on the aftertaste.


----------



## szyzk

2008 Cohiba Siglo IV... Lovely smoke, I'm glad I have a few more tucked away!


----------



## astripp

Monte Especiale #2 thanks to Al with coffee and cream.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power-bar. Lot of food this afternoon lots of Football. Whomever your rooting for enjoy the Games.
Peace my brothers!


----------



## asmartbull

Feeling like a hobo, sitting on the porch in front of
my space heater ......
smoking an 04 RYJ El.........

I wonder how much longer these have before they fall of........


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Feeling like a hobo, sitting on the porch in front of
> my space heater ......
> smoking an 04 RYJ El.........
> 
> I wonder how much longer these have before they fall of........


Let's hope they have several more years, or I'll be badly stuck!

I'm smoking a Reynaldo Super Robusto. Lots of cedar and black cherries. Some cocoa on the retrohale.


----------



## avitti

Boli RC sipping some Makers Mark- waiting on the early game.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Boli Gold Medal and some JD, waiting on the late game.


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI and a DFH 120 while watching football today.

Best regards, tony


----------



## ShortFuse

Just toasted a Partagas Coronas Jr... waiting on the rain to stop!


----------



## Wildone

PLPC on this snowy Winter Afternoon in between games...Nice !


----------



## avitti

RyJ Churchill-go giants.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yesterday too much food too much booze and a 1/2 dozen cigars lol!
Great Giants win!
Coffee black hang over Partagas short.
Have a blessed day gents.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Prosciutto fresh mozzarella tomatoes oil and vinegar for lunch.
Manhattan Special coffee soda.
PSD#4 for dessert.


----------



## TrippMc4

'09 Siglo I after the rain stopped.


----------



## protekk

An '09 BBF....Very nice, these are a real treat!


----------



## Tredegar

09 HUpmann Mag46


----------



## sengjc

Have been on the Quint Panatelas diet for the past four days. Ideal short smoke when vacationing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar coronas junior coffee black O.J dark Toast and Jam.
Have a blessed day gents.


----------



## Wildone

A little late but yesterday was a good 3 stick day...

Parti Short...PLPC...and Hoyo Epi # 1..all very nice ....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 after some pizza for lunch.


----------



## jdfutureman

Party Short in the Park. Wish I made it out earlier when it was warmer and less windy. But a treat just the same.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Monte 2
Got to say, I am seldom disappointed with this cigar.
This is a VERY good cigar...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still 45 degrees outside gotta get one more in.
PSD#4 3 fingers of knob creek.


----------



## Bunner

I smoked my first Partagas Short the other day. It was ok. Not awesome but ok for me. Maybe the age had something to do with it.


----------



## Wildone

Doing Avalanche Control on Vail Pass, enjoyed a quick Parti Short..nice quick 30 minute stick.

View attachment 64654
View attachment 64655


----------



## avitti

Party D4 -out of the freezer at lunch time-smoking like nobody's business at 8pm-very nice.


----------



## Wildone

Boli Gold...Very Nice !


----------



## AStateJB

My first Partagas, compliments of Tony (5point0). Great smoke!


----------



## protekk

2011 Boli PC.....Young but good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham.
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## primetime76

asmartbull said:


> 08 Monte 2
> Got to say, I am seldom disappointed with this cigar.
> This is a VERY good cigar...


I am going to have to hit some Monte 2's in the next order...never had one and people seem to rave about them. I am kind of torn on my recent order as well...did I make the right choice going with the Boli RC instead of the Monte 4?


----------



## the_brain

primetime76 said:


> I am going to have to hit some Monte 2's in the next order...never had one and people seem to rave about them. I am kind of torn on my recent order as well...did I make the right choice going with the Boli RC instead of the Monte 4?


Brain: The Monte #2 can be a bit of hit or miss... It is either awesome or ok... The Boli RC is more consistently great...


----------



## avitti

the_brain said:


> Brain: The Monte #2 can be a bit of hit or miss... It is either awesome or ok... The Boli RC is more consistently great...


 I most definitely agree with this.


----------



## avitti

Siglo III -down to the last 2 sticks,but the birds in the air.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn another great day gonna go grill some sausages drink a couple of beers.
Smoke a Montie Petite Edmundo.


----------



## asmartbull

Time for a change of pace
Trinidad Coloniales 08.....
Often overlooked, but very good with a cup of coffee


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Los Statos deluxe Delirios***:smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Okay change of pace ERDM Choix Supreme Cafe con Leche breakfast burrito.
Have a great day gents.


----------



## avitti

Epi 2- coffee -reading threads- waiting on on the oven-cheesecakes today


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo
Short Pirimide EL 11

I usually don't enjoy young cigars, but this one shows some real promise.
I will revisit them in a yr or 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tuna sandwich for lunch rough day waterproofing a basement.
Smoked a PSD#4 after lunch while watching the paint dry.
The owner came down and said your smoking i said DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## protekk

'08 SCDLH Oficios.....very nice cigar but I only have a couple left.


----------



## avitti

PD 4's- after hours at the barber shop-enticing 2 BOTL's to the dark side. It worked they want in on the next bird flight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Power-bar.
Have a great day gents!


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo
> Short Pirimide EL 11
> 
> I usually don't enjoy young cigars, but this one shows some real promise.
> I will revisit them in a yr or 2


I hit on one today also.... Very smooth , light and Tasty !


----------



## HydroRaven

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo
> Short Pirimide EL 11
> 
> I usually don't enjoy young cigars, but this one shows some real promise.
> I will revisit them in a yr or 2


That is excellent news. Everyone keeps on saying the same thing about this cigar, I'm getting quite impatient here. Hopefully I'll be able to give you guys my thoughts on these soon.


----------



## sengjc

Damselnotindistress said:


> Los Statos deluxe Delirios***:smile:


Another discontinued marque. Well done!

HdM Coronations for me today.


----------



## asmartbull

All this talk about PSD4's has me craving one this afternoon.
I think I will see how the 09's are coming around


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

How's that 09 BullMan i am smoking an 11 with a Beck's Dark on a rainy afternoon TGIF!


----------



## asmartbull

it is OK,,,,,I think I just prefer the 898 more.
These still need time..IMHO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good time to go in the freezer grab one of those 11's.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Good time to go in the freezer grab one of those 11's.


the 11 will be on tomorrows menu.....

Frankly the 09 Prez is smoking better than the 09 PSD4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> the 11 will be on tomorrows menu.....
> 
> Frankly the 09 Prez is smoking better than the 09 PSD4


Sometimes those PSD#4 take five years to come around good news your almost there. And the 11's will surprise you i think!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sometimes those PSD#4 take five years to come around good news your almost there. And the 11's will surprise you i think!


Yeah....I am going to light up a CoRo (08) and pretent the PSD4 was just a Pre-game warm-up..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Yeah....I am going to light up a CoRo (08) and pretent the PSD4 was just a Pre-game warm-up..


That's the spirit BullMan!


----------



## aea6574

H. Upman Corona Major this afternoon, a pretty enjoyable smoke for the cost.

Best regards, tony


----------



## DanR

Party Short thanks to Andrew (Szyzk). It had a tight draw to it at first, but it came around nicely. Now I just need to find some ointment to heal this burn I got on my lips for taking it down too far! :lol:


----------



## Wildone

BBF..Relaxing in the Hot tub on this snowy Winter night...very nice !


----------



## EricF

'11 Trini Reyes & a '08 PLPC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black good morning gents!


----------



## Dom

EricF said:


> '11 Trini Reyes & a '08 PLPC


I also had a PLPC this morning, i bought a box almost 3 years ago now (dated nov09) and ive smoked half of that box since then and 8/10 have been almost unsmokeable due to tight draw, i mean PLUGGED.

Is this common with these? i know that young ccs are known to have draw problems but ive had these for 3 years now :frusty:


----------



## bpegler

Dom said:


> I also had a PLPC this morning, i bought a box almost 3 years ago now (dated nov09) and ive smoked half of that box since then and 8/10 have been almost unsmokeable due to tight draw, i mean PLUGGED.
> 
> Is this common with these? i know that young ccs are known to have draw problems but ive had these for 3 years now :frusty:


Dominic,

What's your RH? And are you sure it's correct? Sounds like over humidified sticks...


----------



## Dom

i've had all of my CCs at 60-65% every day for the last 4 years. Too high? havent had a draw problem with anything else


----------



## CeeGar

Dom said:


> i've had all of my CCs at 60-65% every day for the last 4 years. Too high? havent had a draw problem with anything else


I store everything at 60-62 and still drybox what I plan on smoking. Most of the time I only do this for cigars larger than a pc. What are the odds of having a whole box of plugged sticks? It's never happened in my 20+ years of smoking. I'm not going to say it can't, though.


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 Bustelo espresso- i use to keep my sticks at 63-65rh,but i found that they smoke much better at 60-62-thanks too the brothers on the Dark Side section.


----------



## bpegler

Dom said:


> i've had all of my CCs at 60-65% every day for the last 4 years. Too high? havent had a draw problem with anything else


Generally, that number of plugged sticks means that box is over humidified. Try Colins idea of dry boxing for a couple days on a single that you want to smoke. If the box was from, say, 2001 I would guess construction problems. But not from a 09 box.

I'm smoking a RyJ Hermosos No.2, and trying to stay warm. Speaking of 04 ELs, I have some HdM Epicure Especial EL 04 on the way. Should be interesting...


----------



## asmartbull

07 BBF..........This cigar is in the "zone"......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

09 BBF while talking to BullMan today and waiting for the electrician.


----------



## Wildone

RyJ Wide...good stick, but the RG is a little bigger than I prefer...but I will smoke and enjoy them nonetheless !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally i can relax 08 CORO 3 fingers of Pappy gets the call.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez don't anybody smoke here! Come on fella's its a Saturday night! Just got home from a Date with my girlfriend kids are already in bed. Firing up a San Cristobal De La Habana El Morro from 07! I gotta tell ya its the only San Cristobal i ever cared for. Another 3 fingers of Pappy gonna finish this cigar post a little and hit the sack. Peace my brothers i love ya all "Good Nite and may GOD bless"_ Red Skelton


----------



## PJD

Monte 4 from Feb. 2011. Still far too harsh in the last third. This was the second stick from that box so I won't touch it again til next winter. Ran out of other short-durations ISOMs  last week, alas. Any good ROTT shorties?


----------



## DanR

Based on Tony's suggestion for us CC newbies, I ordered some PSD4s about two weeks ago. They came in today. I am going to freeze them tomorrow, but decided to have one ROTT first. Great recommendation Tony! Thanks!!


----------



## HydroRaven

H.Upmann Half Corona. Enjoyable, but definitely young.


----------



## Big Rick

Wildone said:


> RyJ Wide...good stick, but the RG is a little bigger than I prefer...but I will smoke and enjoy them nonetheless !


Saw this post and decided to follow suit. Same reaction as David. The Wide is too big to be a favorite but was a very good cigar with coffee this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanR said:


> Based on Tony's suggestion for us CC newbies, I ordered some PSD4s about two weeks ago. They came in today. I am going to freeze them tomorrow, but decided to have one ROTT first. Great recommendation Tony! Thanks!!


You are very welcome sir!

Big Sunday breakfast really out of character for me two eggs over easy yes with the yolks 4 strips of Bacon buttered bagel Coffee dark but sweet.
Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios gifted to me a long time ago!
Have a great day gents!


----------



## Dom

shouldve posted, yesterday was a great saturday: JLP cazadores, ryj #2 , and a 09 Bolivar RC that was absolutely fenominal!!! (it had been almost a year since i smoked one) :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## CeeGar

'11 CoRo with coffee. Sitting on the front porch enjoying a beautiful morning, watching the birds play. I must say, everything i've had from the 2011 offerings has been superb. Another great year for Cuban tobacco.


----------



## Wildone

PLPC...Enjoying this Beautiful Winter Morning...
View attachment 64715


----------



## avitti

Mag 46 coffee black -split the screen reading the Sunday paper and Puff


----------



## astripp

RyJ cazadores, and a couple cups of coffee. Damn this cigar is strong. Bits of leather and earth and a whole lot of zing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V sitting with my uncle Pat shooting the breeze another great day here in the northeast.


----------



## avitti

Boli RC -lots of flavor for a young stick-will order these again when my wallet catches up to my thoughts..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Grabbed a Partagas serie P#2 after some pizza and a couple of brews getting chilly out now.


----------



## asmartbull

PSD4 '11, Have to say that this may be the best young PSD4, but still got very muttled
layers of spice with out much complexity......Heck, it hasn't reached puberty, so I am not sure what I was thinking.
IMHO, this will be a great cigar with some time under it's belt and would not be surprised to see these
go sick soon.
For me, it still pales in comparison to the 898....


----------



## aea6574

CoRo while hanging out in chat. I need to learn names that go with username. I know mine is a pain as well.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Dom

avitti said:


> Boli RC -lots of flavor for a young stick-will order these again when my wallet catches up to my thoughts..


had one yesterday 09 that was fenominal!


----------



## Dom

jlp cazadores (daily go-to) 

partagas pce sept. 08 -- amazing cigar! these were good rott but damn has it matured into an unbeleivably delicious cigar! 

seems like 08-09 CCs are smoking well (for me atleast)


----------



## Wildone

SLR Churchill....nice ... now to finish the Pro Bowl...


----------



## lebz

hoyo de monterrey petit robusto.. really enjoying these! I had a NC today as well in the AM when we took the dog for a walk downtown.. not the same


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Quay D'Orsay Superiores RE. MUCH improved by now with some humidor time :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham. Have a blessed day!


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo No. 3 in the hotel's smoking room.

First stick in Kyoto, Japan.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebra 07 after a taco lunch.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Dam Tony ! I love your style !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull

08 CoRo with coffee
Sitting like a hobo on the porch in front of the space heater......


It is so worth it.........


----------



## Wildone

Parti Short....
View attachment 64741


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC while huddled around my heater in my garage. Love Michigan.

Best regards, tony


----------



## TrippMc4

PLPC outside with the dog. He likes this weather a lot more than I do!


----------



## Wildone

Co Magico...This one was very thick, head floaty stick....


----------



## WyldKnyght

Had a Partagas Serie D No.4 with Sandeep, helping him down the slope, which wasn't hard, had him hooked before the first 3rd was done


----------



## sengjc

HdM Short Piramides EL 2011 here in Kyoto, Japan after a dinner full of sake.

I am convinced this is destined to be classic stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Parti Short....
> View attachment 64741


Great picture thanks for picking my morning smoke with a black coffee of course!
Have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

Just enjoyed a Trini T with coffee on the back porch on the last day of Jan. nice, very nice.


----------



## jdfutureman

HdM Epi#2 in the park after lunch. This last 1/3 is treating me very nicely.


----------



## asmartbull

This afternoons pre-dinner smoke is going to be the 07 BCE with some
Jefferson Reserve.
This 07 has the best Boli flavor I have ever experienced....PERIOD.

Lucky they came in cabs of 50


----------



## Habano

asmartbull said:


> This afternoons pre-dinner smoke is going to be the 07 BCE with some
> Jefferson Reserve.
> This 07 has the best Boli flavor I have ever experienced....PERIOD.
> 
> Lucky they came in cabs of 50


I never did pick some of these up when you told me about them months ago. Will have to look at and see if they still have stock of them and if so get an order in.

Enjoy the smoke and drink Al.


----------



## BlackandGold508

<------ Jealous of you guys ! Not only of the smokes, but your knowledge !


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Smoked, or should I say, attempted to smoke, a Montecristo No. 2 today. The draw was so tight that it was pretty much unsmokable. That's three in a row with the same problem. So frustrating because the flavor is there, it's just impossible to get any smoke. I've yet to smoke a good one. It's really put me off of these cigars. Really glad I didn't buy a whole box right now.


----------



## Wildone

PLPC this Morning....


----------



## aea6574

another H Upman Corona Major today.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just lit this up...










Cohiba Siglo VI

Paired with Cruzan Single Barrel Rum - Incredible so far! Grass, nuts, cedar, perfect draw and burn... This is my first Cohiba and so far it's blowing my mind! Must. Order. Another. Box (or two).


----------



## harley33

Bravo_Kilo said:


> Just lit this up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba Siglo VI
> 
> Paired with Cruzan Single Barrel Rum - Incredible so far! Grass, nuts, cedar, perfect draw and burn... This is my first Cohiba and so far it's blowing my mind! Must. Order. Another. Box (or two).


Ben those are amazing with a little bit of age. An hour plus of pure bliss.

I've had 5 or 6 of the RA Extras over the last week or so. These are excellent. The one tonight was almost turning, hopefully it was a bum stick... I don't want to put these away... they are too good.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Ben those are amazing with a little bit of age. An hour plus of pure bliss.
> 
> I've had 5 or 6 of the RA Extras over the last week or so. These are excellent. The one tonight was almost turning, hopefully it was a bum stick... I don't want to put these away... they are too good.


Jeff
Are you finding the RA Extras ready for a nap ?


----------



## harley33

Hey Alan-

God I hope not... 

I am hoping tonight was just a stick that was "different"... It was good at the beginning, but the last third was bitter, haven't had that taste in these yet. I've been able to nub every one of them.

They are definitely my choice as far a size goes, and the flavors have been to my liking. I'm glad I went a little crazy on purchasing them, they are keepers. I've been thru a half of box and haven't had this issue....

I'll revisit in a day or two.


----------



## Hopperb

Cohiba Siglo II paired with a tumbler of JW Black.


----------



## Wildone

After hearing Jeff say a positive ...had to pull out a RA Extra...a very smooth rich stick...I believe they will only get ++++ better..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ El 04 yesterday afternoon while chatting with BullMan.
Partagas short coffee black this fine A.M Peace my brothers/ sisters!


----------



## sengjc

Quintero Panatela.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Beli Fino 07 and a seafood lunch!


----------



## jdfutureman

Just finishing up my first Upmann Connie #1 and yes it was pulled from my box that just landed today. 

Wow is all I have to say. Smooth creamy Earthy coffee nutty delight all the way through. Really looking forward to letting these settle in after the freeze. With that here's my first hat tip to Al, thanks for talking these up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Suns out showers have passed 60 degrees outside Montie Petite Edmondo 3 fingers of Makers Mark!
Yep you heard right its afternoon and i am celebrating spring!
Peace my brothers/Sisters!


----------



## priorwomanmarine

601 Red Label Habano Robusto. This was my first one and I will definitely be getting some more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry fellow Marine this is for real Habanos only lol!


----------



## bpegler

PSD4 2011. Based on everyone raving about these I bought a few 10 count boxes. Very reasonably priced.

Very full bodied, typical Partagas profile. Excellent construction and burn. I will smoke some more of these and lay a few boxes down for a long nap.

I agree that these are good young, and have a feeling they'll only get better.


----------



## asmartbull

An 08 Famosos......
These just keep getting better and better....


----------



## avitti

Siglo III bustelo coffee in the garage-a little too windy for the back porch


----------



## Hopperb

PSD4 and a glass of Bookers at Libation Station in Johnson City TN


----------



## Wildone

Parti Short this Morning....and a Upmann # 2 this Eve....


----------



## Vitulla

Cohiba Maduro Secreto.
Its quite cold here, but I needed a small fix. Took care of it, tasted great!


----------



## protekk

HDM Epicure No. 1....Very nice in this 55 degree evening in New York..


----------



## max gas

SCdLH el principe.....very tastey stick. Great quick smoke


----------



## WyldKnyght

Vegas Robaina Unicos.... hmmm my fav!!!


----------



## Barefoot

HDM Epi #2. Is there anything better than the second third of this cigar? Just a wonderful smoke. This was a celebratorial cigar today as I received a huge promotion. Couldn't wait to get home and fire one up and exhale, both literally and figuratively!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee dark and sweet toast and Jam. Have a great day all!


----------



## jdfutureman

Barefoot said:


> HDM Epi #2. Is there anything better than the second third of this cigar? Just a wonderful smoke. This was a celebratorial cigar today as I received a huge promotion. Couldn't wait to get home and fire one up and exhale, both literally and figuratively!


Matt, congrats on the promotion! Can't beat having a great cigar to celebrate it either.


----------



## avitti

ERDM CS espresso-waiting on the oven,like usual


----------



## Jay106n

A beer and a couple of crappy cigars...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stopped off at my favorite Deli on the way back from errands!
Brooklyn Bagel Lox and Cream Cheese i know i know but i was hungry lol!
Bolivar Coronas Junior with a dark sweet coffee as i type!


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure Especial EL 04.

Wow, what a fantastic smoke. Some of the chocolate found in the 03 pyramid, but this is much stronger. Complex leathers with a very creamy smoke. 

Probably the strongest HdM I've smoked, perhaps as powerful as the PSD1s EL 04. 

Some burn issues, it seems like a lot of the pre 07 ELs had very heavy wrappers. Really, the wrapper is just a bit thick, but the scent it gives off is intoxicating.

Wonderful cigar to smoke on a spring like afternoon in early February.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Siglo II......very nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and a chocolate egg cream nice combo.


----------



## BlackandGold508

This is officially my new fav thread ! lol


----------



## Wildone

PLPC ...This Afternoon..


----------



## gator_79

Enjoying another PSD4 from Jun 11 right now. I need to pick up another box or 2 of these. Very smooth and loaded with flavor.


----------



## jdfutureman

Party short


----------



## jdfutureman

One more Party short to cap off an awesome night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black cream cheese and a Brooklyn Bagel!
Have a blessed day!


----------



## Scott W.

Nothing! But I'm having coffee, egg whites and ham so I feel like Tony this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Corona's after a Tuna sandwich and some Iced Tea.:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shoot the weathers grand a partagas 898V before the sun goes down 3 fingers of Knob Creek TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

When I opened a cooler the SLR A was yelling the loudest....
There is just something about this 08 that is very nice...


----------



## Bunner

I had an PSD 4 from 2010 lastnight for the first time. It was ok. I think I will have to try this and the short again... I think I might not be a partagas fan.


----------



## asmartbull

Bunner said:


> I had an PSD 4 from 2010 lastnight for the first time. It was ok. I think I will have to try this and the short again... I think I might not be a partagas fan.


Don't judge the entire line on the 2010 PSD4.
They still need a cpl yrs.
Try the Short, or better yet, the 898 ( Best of the bunch IMHO)
I also am a fan of the PREZ, but am in the minority on that one


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bunner said:


> I had an PSD 4 from 2010 lastnight for the first time. It was ok. I think I will have to try this and the short again... I think I might not be a partagas fan.


Get your hands on some 2011's they are good to go ROTT so sure am i that you will love them. That i offer you this guarantee any that you do not want :tape2.M me for details as i do not wish to violate the rules of the forum!


----------



## harley33

Hey Ryan-

Don't give up on the parties, they are a great marca. I have not had a lot of luck with the 4's.... I have 08's and 09's that just aren't there for me. The 898's are wonderful IMHO. Shorts are great with little time and the EL '10's show promise. I have a handful of P2's from 05 left that are extremely nice. From the sounds of it, the PSD4 11's are great, I just haven't jumped on that bandwagon yet.... soon.... Jeff


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Hey Ryan-
> 
> Don't give up on the parties, they are a great marca. I have not had a lot of luck with the 4's.... I have 08's and 09's that just aren't there for me. The 898's are wonderful IMHO. Shorts are great with little time and the EL '10's show promise. I have a handful of P2's from 05 left that are extremely nice. From the sounds of it, the PSD4 11's are great, I just haven't jumped on that bandwagon yet.... soon.... Jeff


Jeff your telling me you have not tried a 2011 PSD#4?
If so please P.m me your addy my brother i will take care of you right away.
Along with some others least i can do for one as generous as you!


----------



## usrower321

H Upmann PC. Twanging my ass off right now. Great cedar, cocoa and espresso flavors but I can tell it's pretty young. Looks like H Upmann might be next on my order list. Not sure if this stick is representative of the marca though and whether it'd be good to go toward the coronas major or the mag 46's for a similar profile. Time to surf the reviews.

Happy Friday Puffers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Hey Ryan-
> 
> Don't give up on the parties, they are a great marca. I have not had a lot of luck with the 4's.... I have 08's and 09's that just aren't there for me. The 898's are wonderful IMHO. Shorts are great with little time and the EL '10's show promise. I have a handful of P2's from 05 left that are extremely nice. From the sounds of it, the PSD4 11's are great, I just haven't jumped on that bandwagon yet.... soon.... Jeff


Check your P.M!


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Check your P.M!


Thank You Kind Sir!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Thank You Kind Sir!


Don't mention it for a great BOTL as generous as you the pleasure is all mine!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 2011 why not and a Warm Welcome nut brown Ale left over from the holidays. Found it in the back of the fridge.


----------



## Dom

smoking my 1st ever hdm, palmas extra. review to come!


----------



## Scott W.

Great cigar


----------



## Dom

scottw said:


> Great cigar


so far so good


----------



## usrower321

Dom said:


> smoking my 1st ever hdm, palmas extra. review to come!


Looking forward to that review! One of the cigars on my list


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*Trinidad Reyes and Partagas Short


----------



## HydroRaven

Damselnotindistress said:


> *Trinidad Reyes and Partagas Short


I've been meaning to get some of those Reyes for a bit now. If you compare them to the Shorts, how are they?


----------



## asmartbull

HydroRaven said:


> I've been meaning to get some of those Reyes for a bit now. If you compare them to the Shorts, how are they?


Dave, top shelf is top shelf.
If you are into a , sophisticated, buttery, woodsy cigar,,,,they are for you. They share the same profile as the Fundy....A very good cigar
that's price keeps it a well kept secret.


----------



## HydroRaven

asmartbull said:


> Dave, top shelf is top shelf.
> If you are into a , sophisticated, buttery, woodsy cigar,,,,they are for you. They share the same profile as the Fundy....A very good cigar
> that's price keeps it a well kept secret.


Thanks for that, Al. I would've bumped ya but I love you too much already


----------



## Bunner

asmartbull said:


> Don't judge the entire line on the 2010 PSD4.
> They still need a cpl yrs.
> Try the Short, or better yet, the 898 ( Best of the bunch IMHO)
> I also am a fan of the PREZ, but am in the minority on that one


dont get me wrong, not judging the entire line. I want to try the 898 as well as the PSP2 so not done yet 



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Get your hands on some 2011's they are good to go ROTT so sure am i that you will love them. That i offer you this guarantee any that you do not want :tape2.M me for details as i do not wish to violate the rules of the forum!


thats intersting a 2011? Huh.



harley33 said:


> Hey Ryan-
> 
> Don't give up on the parties, they are a great marca. I have not had a lot of luck with the 4's.... I have 08's and 09's that just aren't there for me. The 898's are wonderful IMHO. Shorts are great with little time and the EL '10's show promise. I have a handful of P2's from 05 left that are extremely nice. From the sounds of it, the PSD4 11's are great, I just haven't jumped on that bandwagon yet.... soon.... Jeff


In general I wont ever judge anything on 1 cigar i prefer a sampling of 2-3.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I coffee dark and sweet Brooklyn Bagel lox and cream cheese.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Thank You Kind Sir!


Coming at ya DC#
0311 1660 0000 2497 9364


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo EL Pyramid with a large espresso...on the cold Winter Morn...Very Nice !


----------



## Dom

09 PLPC & cafe con leche. Wow these have gotten good


----------



## asmartbull

This afternoons pre-nap smoke will be the always good
04 RYJ Hermosos with iced coffee.

I'll tell ya what...I am about an inch into this one
and I am getting a saltiness that I have never experienced....
The lips are tingling.....I like it


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coming at ya DC#
> 0311 1660 0000 2497 9364


Thanks very much, look forward to them. Nothing yet today, but I want something different.... maybe a Punch RS 11 or PL RE 07 robo.... Time to go dig around cooler....


----------



## avitti

Boli RC time to check out the 2011 batch


----------



## Dom

avitti said:


> Boli RC time to check out the 2011 batch


Let me know how theyre smoking!! Im half way thru my 09's and it might be time for a new box.


----------



## avitti

Dom said:


> Let me know how theyre smoking!! Im half way thru my 09's and it might be time for a new box.


 Dom,i'm half way through the stick-good draw,easy light,perfect burn-packed with flavor for a MAR 11 stick-IMO will only get better with age.The RC is a must have in my humi.


----------



## bpegler

CoRo 07. A beautiful cigar on a rainy day.


----------



## Chris R

Montie #4, after two weeks of smoking only NCs at Holts post work.
All I have to say is there nothing in the world like a fine cuban cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another great day got up to 47 not bad for February.
A Cohiba Lancero from 05 3 fingers of Knob Creek.


----------



## EricF

'07 Dip #2


----------



## harley33

I went with my first Party p2 from '10 to check them out. Starting out quite nicely.


----------



## avitti

Mini-herf at the barber shop. I had a D4 brought a MAG 46 and Boli RC for my pals. They lit up their Virtue's instead-tossed their Virtues's after a 1/4". The force of the Dark Side is strong indeed.The D4 was great with some coffee,home made **** red wine and some cannoli's-nice afternoon indeed.


----------



## Wildone

CoRo...and some hot Sweet Tea on this lovely Winter Afternoon...Very Nice !


----------



## jdfutureman

A HdM Epi #1 earlier with some old fraternity brothers getting together down here in Puerto Rico. And finishing the night up with a Party Short 

Go Giants :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Corned beef hash and eggs Brooklyn Bagel i know i am really hooked on these lol.
Trinidad Reyes coffee black.
Enjoy SuperBowl Sunday GO BIG BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dom

rainy sunday morning with a PLPC & cafe con leche


----------



## lebz

Hoyo Petit robusto and some local roasted coffee


----------



## asmartbull

06 Esplendido..............I wish they made a "classic" in a Corona Gorda !!!!

I love this cigar...


----------



## jdfutureman

PSD4 by the pool. Great cigar to mentally prepare for the game

Go Big Blue !


----------



## harley33

06 Punch RS 11. It was nice. The pre light draw is intriguing.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> 06 Punch RS 11. It was nice. The pre light draw is intriguing.


.

Jeff
Did they live up to expectations ??
I have been disappointed in a few


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> .
> 
> Jeff
> Did they live up to expectations ??
> I have been disappointed in a few


This one did, but I have had others that definitely did not. They are hit and miss. I've gone thru half the box, and it's a 50/50... Not sure that I would put them on the repurchase list. The Punch profile is interesting when it's on for sure.


----------



## Wildone

Trini T ....perfect !


----------



## Wildone

PLPC at Halftime...NICE !


----------



## Poneill272

2001 BBF. Thanks Zfog!!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Carlos Fernandez custom rolled robusto... *drool*:banana:


----------



## jdfutureman

BBF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black what a frickin hang over. Big Super-Bowl party the G men brought it home!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Duke 09 after get this a Philly cheese Chicken steak sandwich at the car action with my buddy Frank.


----------



## Wildone

Parti Short....


----------



## asmartbull

All this talk about Rass in the other thread, left me wanting one.
This 07 has the perfect balance of woods, spice and a touch of black cherry..


----------



## BlackandGold508

Tony, you make me wanna hop in my truck, drove out to NY and have a coffee with you !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> Tony, you make me wanna hop in my truck, drove out to NY and have a coffee with you !


Anytime my brother your in town let me know it would be an honor!
As long as you like Cuban cigars that's all i can offer you.


----------



## bpegler

Santos custom rolled double robusto. 

Yummy.


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anytime my brother your in town let me know it would be an honor!
> As long as you like Cuban cigars that's all i can offer you.


The Honor would be all mine !!! Ya, i think a Cuban would be alright. lol. Your the man Tony !!!


----------



## usrower321

11 PSD4. Started out a little grassy but came into some good spice, leather, cocoa, and some anise before I finished. Glad I picked these up. Thanks again for the recommendation Tony!


----------



## harley33

PSD4 '11. These are way better than the 08's and 09's I have. Darker wrappers and fuller taste. Time to look into these! Thanks Tony!


----------



## Wildone

Gloria Cubana Madaille # 4...Very nice....


----------



## Wildone

as Al says....A sipping stick !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Flor De Cano Petite en Cedros


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> PSD4 '11. These are way better than the 08's and 09's I have. Darker wrappers and fuller taste. Time to look into these! Thanks Tony!


Your Welcome glad you enjoyed it.
I tell you i am enjoying them better than my 08 CORO'S.
Trinidad Reyes Coffee light and sweet Whites and ham.
Have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 coffee black


----------



## Dom

Just tried my 1st La Flor de Cano, the Selectos ... hmmmmmm for the price: :jaw:


----------



## TrippMc4

'10 Cohiba Behike 52. Wow are these good...


----------



## LLave

RyJ Short Churchill, really only the second CC I have ever had. It was a very nice smoke


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 UV
I will miss these when they are gone...


----------



## Wildone

Upman Mag 46...always pleasant !


----------



## Zfog

I fell back on old reliable and smoked a Party Short.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Pyramid EL...Very Nice !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Power-bar peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Siglo III espresso toast with orange marmalade


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow Tony nice breakfast Jeff Harley gifted me a siglo III the other day and i love Orange Marmalade.
Thanks for picking tomorrows breakfast !
RYJ Short Churchill got it in a pass the first two thirds were flat the last third out of his world.


----------



## Dom

Just closed an account, and I guess my boss was feeling like a cigar... .and knowing that i smoke he sent me to grab a couple :smokin:

40 min. later we're half way through a couple PSD4's :bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The 11's are great ROTT!


----------



## aea6574

Party Short, as always great.

Best regards, tony


----------



## avitti

down to the last 1/3 of an Epi 2-wonderful creamy smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III thanks to Jeff coffee black dark toast orange marmalade.
Peace everyone


----------



## avitti

Boli Rc steak and eggs coffee black,orange juice-waiting on the oven baking white chocolate and orange marmalade cheesecakes today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 from 07 after a tuna on a bagel lunch with a good friend.


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A with iced coffee


Boy, it feels like Spring.....


----------



## avitti

Genios 5 is on the plate.Supper first,pasta fagioli w/formaggio on top,**** red,rustic italian bread w/hard sweet and hot sausages chunks right out of the oven.


----------



## bpegler

Smoking a Santos custom sitting on a balcony looking at the ocean here in Myrtle Beach. Cool, upper 40s, with a nice sea breeze.

Life is tough.


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed my final '11 PSD4 from Tony. Had some burn issues, but the flavor was there! These are keepers, and now I have to punish my credit card.


----------



## jaypulay

My first smoke in about 3 months... a PLPC that hit the spot.... smoked it down to almost nothing.


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Enjoyed my final '11 PSD4 from Tony. Had some burn issues, but the flavor was there! These are keepers, and now I have to punish my credit card.


I also hope to have some first hand experience on the 2011 898 soon....so save room on that credit card


----------



## Wildone

SCDLH La Fuerza...on this cold Winter night...with some Ron Zacapa....Very Nice !


----------



## avitti

asmartbull said:


> I also hope to have some first hand experience on the 2011 898 soon....so save room on that credit card


 Would love to hear your views on the 898 Al,reloading and set to pull the trigger in 2 weeks.Just haven't picked my targets yet,and your picks are usually "BULLS-EYES" IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Those 11 PSD4's are the bomb i had an 07 PSD4 yesterday it pales by comparison.

Partagas short coffee black have a blessed day gents!


----------



## Mante

Partagas Short 09 just to try them again this afternoon, Meh as usual. H. Upmann Mag 46 from 08, great smoke & very enjoyable.


----------



## Mante

asmartbull said:


> I also hope to have some first hand experience on the 2011 898 soon....so save room on that credit card


I think the 2011 898 is a superb smoke Al, for what it's worth.


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Royal Robusto. Beautiful cigar with a lot of sweet cedar. Way too young, I'll let the rest sit for a few years.

Imho, a decent investment cigar, if you don't mind waiting.


----------



## Dom

JLP Petit Cetros after lunch


----------



## Dom




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinadad Short RobustoT sorry i just don't get it should of had a CORO.


----------



## Engineer99

Bolivar Gold Medal gifted by a fellow Bay Area BOTL. I was curious how a smaller RG would stack up to the RC and BF. It was a little wet but performed nicely and was enjoyable.


----------



## jdfutureman

Bolivar Petite Corona this afternoon in the park. What great flavor. It has been quite the winter for smoking :biggrin:


----------



## HydroRaven

asmartbull said:


> I also hope to have some first hand experience on the 2011 898 soon....so save room on that credit card





Tashaz said:


> I think the 2011 898 is a superb smoke Al, for what it's worth.


I completely agree with you Warren. The cab I got, of which I only smoked one, looks pretty good. I don't have a lot of 8-9-8 experience, but that one was a fantastic smoke. I am fighting myself every day not to smoke them all in one shot.


----------



## harley33

HydroRaven said:


> I completely agree with you Warren. The cab I got, of which I only smoked one, looks pretty good. I don't have a lot of 8-9-8 experience, but that one was a fantastic smoke. I am fighting myself every day not to smoke them all in one shot.


Oh shit... I don't want to hear this... I don't have anymore storage room.... the 898 is my favorite Party....


----------



## jaypulay

Boli CJ from 08 - always a solid smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black big breakfast watching the snow flurries come down.


----------



## Wildone

PLPC.....not bad....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Snow melting as it hits the ground thank GOD!
Cohiba SigloII thanks Jeff Harley33 great burn construction signature Cohiba grassyness!


----------



## avitti

ERDM CS coffee black also very happy not having to "play" with the snow.


----------



## Wildone

Thats the best part of Winter is SNOW...if you live in it, you should enjoy it...before long it will be gone...Summer is not to far...Enjoying a Parti Short
View attachment 65086


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Thats the best part of Winter is SNOW...if you live in it, you should enjoy it...before long it will be gone...Summer is not to far...Enjoying a Parti Short
> View attachment 65086


David
As you know,
atmosphere can really accentuate a good cigar. I am planing our 4 trip to CO ( Copper) in April. Perhaps we can meet up.
By that time we should be ready for Spring cigars...


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ Hermosos EL
I will really miss these when they are gone....

All remaining boxes are getting wrapped in saran-wrap today..


----------



## Wildone

Sounds good Al, hopefully we can get together.

As you know,
atmosphere can really accentuate a good cigar. I am planing our 4 trip to CO ( Copper) in April. Perhaps we can meet up.
By that time we should be ready for Spring cigars...[/QUOTE]


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 04 RYJ Hermosos EL
> I will really miss these when they are gone....
> 
> All remaining boxes are getting wrapped in saran-wrap today..


Hey Al is the Saran wrap your super long term storage technique? or just a reminder to keep your hands off them :biggrin:

Im enjoying a party short on the porch as the snow starts up again


----------



## IBEW

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black big breakfast watching the snow flurries come down.


Oh yes, the breakfast of champions!


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> 04 RYJ Hermosos EL
> I will really miss these when they are gone....
> 
> All remaining boxes are getting wrapped in saran-wrap today..


I've got a couple wrapped. They need to stay that way! Do you think that they will mellow more, with more age? I like them just the way the are.


----------



## Wildone

Parti P 2...not bad !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> 04 RYJ Hermosos EL
> I will really miss these when they are gone....
> 
> All remaining boxes are getting wrapped in saran-wrap today..


With the stash you have that is a monumental task!:martini:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 07 3 fingers of Makers after a nice meal with my best friend his kids and mine!


----------



## astripp

RASS today. They've come out of sick I think, no ammonia, no harshness.


----------



## Mante

Herfing this afternoon with a bunch of Perth BOTLs & a SOTL. I smoked an 07 RASCC, an 08 Petite Edmundo and a 09 Bolivar Gold Medal. Tash smoked an 06 Siglo II & a 09 Bolivar Gold Medal. Woot! Good times. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scott W.

Looks like a good time Warren!


----------



## Mante

scottw said:


> Looks like a good time Warren!


Cheers Scott, it was a blast. As we struggle to find public bars to smoke in due to laws I was astounded at how well we were accepted here. Not one negative comment from anyone in the establishment even after we went through around 30 cigars between us! As one cigar smoker there said, "This is refreshing as it is nice to light up a cigar & not be viewed as a disease carrier". These will become monthly meets.


----------



## asmartbull

Nice pics, look like a good time.
Sadly those places are fewer and far between ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee light and sweet toast and jam Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Awesome Pic Warren ! Beautiful Place !!! I can actually add to this thread today !!! wooooo ! Woke up early , made a big cup of coffee, headed out to the garage and enjoyed the HELL out of a Bolivar Petite Corona.


----------



## Mante

BlackandGold508 said:


> Woke up early , made a big cup of coffee, headed out to the garage and enjoyed the HELL out of a Bolivar Petite Corona.


That right there is the best advertisement for why we enjoy cigars. Love your work Keith.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished brewing a pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain Special coffee deserves a special cigar. 
Cohiba Lancero 05 good combo gonna go look at puppies today peace gents!


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo du Roi....some Hot Sweet Tea...in the Hot tub this Morning...Very Nice !


----------



## avitti

Trin T espresso with a splash-sicilian pizza in the oven-football withdrawals start today.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Epi 2
Got to say something is off, perhaps my taste is changing, but
this one isn't doing much for me.
It could be I prefer the #1 a little more.
I burnt the roof of my mouth on hot coffee.
The 11 degree porch with space heater I am sitting in front of...
or to much Sailor Jerry's in my ginger....

Thinking about it now, it probably isn't the cigar...


----------



## BlackandGold508

Never enough Sailor ! lol


----------



## bpegler

CoRo 07, looking at the beautiful Atlantic here in Myrtle Beach.

It's too @#$% cold for me, I've turned into a wuss. 41 degrees, and I have a heavy coat on.

Looks like a nice time, Warren! Like Al said, it's getting harder to find places we're welcome.

Modern day lepers...


----------



## Wildone

Monte GE EL ...The River broke open...means Spring is getting closer....
View attachment 65138


----------



## protekk

Just finished the last of my 2008 SCDLH Oficios!


----------



## harley33

Great pics Warren, look like some good clean fun! Summer time... I am ready. 

Monte PE from Tony, thank you sir. The recent offerings are great IMHO.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Pyramid EL..Very smooth !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar Coronas Extra


----------



## Mante

Punch Punch Tubo. Yup, that did nicely. :dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Great pics Warren, look like some good clean fun! Summer time... I am ready.
> 
> Monte PE from Tony, thank you sir. The recent offerings are great IMHO.


My pleasure Jeff glad you liked it.
Partagas short black coffee whites and ham.
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 grilled cheese w/pancetta and tomato,coffee for lunch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lovely sunny day while out getting Valentines day goodies a pack of beef jerky a Becks Dark and a RASS from 07 kinda flattened out i think these smoke better young!


----------



## ShortFuse

Working my way through the Siglo Series. Last night had a Siglo II that I used my Xikar 007 punch on. That lead to an overly tight draw. Currently on the final third of a Siglo III that was cut with my Palio. Draw is much better, but since I have the garage open while I smoke some ribs it is definitely a much colder experience! 

Gonna write some reviews of these two cigars for your enjoyment a bit later too!


----------



## TrippMc4

VR Famosos '10


----------



## harley33

TrippMc4 said:


> VR Famosos '10


So how was it? Down to about 5 or 6 from 08 and I will need to restock.

I enjoyed a PS2 from 05,,,,, one of the best $10 cigars I have.

Take care - Jeff


----------



## Hopperb

CoRo right off the truck


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham!
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## avitti

Upmamn PC with water 1st one.. earthy slight sweetness almost like a caramel taste. Thanks to all who recommended this in earlier thread-its a keeper


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finishing up an Montie #2 from 07 i figure i gotta get my smokes in now later I'll be with my girlfriend


----------



## dav0

A year old PSD4, drawn to the red band for VD day I guess!


----------



## TrippMc4

harley33 said:


> So how was it? Down to about 5 or 6 from 08 and I will need to restock.
> 
> I enjoyed a PS2 from 05,,,,, one of the best $10 cigars I have.
> 
> Take care - Jeff


I think the 2010s are terrific. This is one of my favorite cigars right now and I always keep a box handy. Time for you to restock!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished a late lunch roast beef sandwich wont get to go out to dinner till around 8 p.m.
So a third cigar a Cohiba SigloIII thanks to Jeff Harley 33.


----------



## Dom

FINALLY got around to smoking a Ramon Allones, picked up a RASS last night.

Just put it down and I have to say, it was exceptional!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Coro get the call on this Sunny 45 degree day.....


----------



## jdfutureman

Party Short with a guiness outside on a rainy Gainesville evening. 

Had my first HdM EE last night which was from 09. Really smooth and probably a better midday smoke. Loved the caramel halfway through and the graham cracker :biggrin:


----------



## harley33

1/2 day at work today. Had a Dip 2 from 08... Hmm ho hum... not bad. After dinner it was a PL robo. A lot of floral on the first half and it ended quite nicely. Good experience.


----------



## Scott W.

Just lit an 07 Boli PC. Fuggin delicious


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee dark and sweet toast and jam.
Top of the morning to ya gents!


----------



## Mante

scottw said:


> Just lit an 07 Boli PC. Fuggin delicious


I've got a couple of those coming on a promise, your making me wish they arrive soon.


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> I've got a couple of those coming on a promise, your making me wish they arrive soon.


Show off...


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Show off...


LOL. I'll set this straight right now. A Perth BOTL has these incoming & I discussed a trade. Simple really.:lalala::cheeky::ban:


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> LOL. I'll set this straight right now. A Perth BOTL has these incoming & I discussed a trade. Simple really.:lalala::cheeky::ban:


There can be only one other Perth BOTL I know who will go to lengths to source something like this out...


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC 08 coffee dark and sweet toast and jam.
> Top of the morning to ya gents!


Upman pc espresso. I see you have your Irish on today Tone,i believe the proper response is: and the rest of the day to you,sir.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> There can be only one other Perth BOTL I know who will go to lengths to source something like this out...


Nope, different forum, you lose. LMAO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Upman pc espresso. I see you have your Irish on today Tone,i believe the proper response is: and the rest of the day to you,sir.


Every time i spend the night with my girl The Irish rubs off lol. We went to Rao's last night for Valentines Day in the old Italian part of Harlem.
I gotta say i really like this one smart independent i think i am hooked lol!


----------



## Poneill272

lol tony!


smoked my first Behike 52 today. thanks starbuck!


----------



## Wildone

Co Maddy Sec..Nice !


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> Nope, different forum, you lose. LMAO.




I never knew we were in competition.


----------



## BamaDoc77

1999 CoRo........Twice


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> 1999 CoRo........Twice


doc
Do those still have legs.
The last time I had some early 2000's, I remember thinking they were on the down-side ??


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Every time i spend the night with my girl The Irish rubs off lol. We went to Rao's last night for Valentines Day in the old Italian part of Harlem.
> I gotta say i really like this one smart independent i think i am hooked lol!


That's a totally different but equally dangerous slope my friend,but you all ready know this.


----------



## TrippMc4

'06 Cohiba Eplendidos. Incredible cigar...


----------



## asmartbull

This afternoon Sr Winny gets the call.............It gives me something to look forward to....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee Brooklyn Bagel watching the sun come up over the mountain.
Have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee black pancakes w/strawberry bourbon sauce,nice,very nice


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sir Winston..........IMHO the best big cigar in the world





today....

If I could get this flavor in a Corona Gorda, I would be in Heaven


----------



## jaypulay

'10 JL#2 - Love this robusto...


----------



## bboz

Had a 11 party short on my walk to the train to work. Nice and tasty


----------



## ShortFuse

After Tony hyped up the 11 PSD4... I decided to see what the hype was about.

1" in and some quick notes...
-ash is a nice medium grey with black waves,
-flavors are still mostly earthy with some wood
-incredibly smooth for a young cigar

Pairing up well with an Arnold Palmer Half n Half.










Finally hit the last third and a lot more spice has shown up as well as a little more nicotine. Fabulous considering its age!


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Royal Robo... Nice, has some potential.


----------



## avitti

Genios Madruo-mini herf at the barber shop-wine coffee orange marmalade cheesecake passed out some maduro's-nice night


----------



## BMack

Smoked a Por Larranga PC last night...absolutely delicious!


----------



## Wildone

CoRo, in the Hot tub...under the Winter stars... with hot sweet tea...Very Nice !


----------



## Vitulla

had my first partagas d no.4
excellent little smoke. had a little trouble with the burn, I will try to lower my humidity to 60-62% in my coolerdor and try another one in a month


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM C.S Coffee black power bar have a blessed day gents!


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee black with enough sugar to keep me up from a 4:30 am airport run


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Principe coffee black with enough sugar to keep me up from a 4:30 am airport run


Switch to double espresso:woohoo:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Switch to double espresso:woohoo:


 That would make it flying,not driving to the airport Tone


----------



## asmartbull

06 connie 1.....love these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

07 Montie #2 after some taco's and beer eaten outside on this beautiful spring 58 degree day!
I dunno a couple of degrees warmer and i gotta do some reviews!


----------



## bpegler

Santos Doble 2012. Almost 60 degrees here, good day for a big cigar talking with a buddy about cigars.

Thinking I may buy some 8-9-8 V, not sure if I'm going for 98s or recent production.


----------



## jimbo1

PSD#2, really great cigar.


----------



## avitti

Upman PC i think i'm liking the pc format


----------



## Wildone

RAE EL...What a rich, full, acidic stick at a young stage...can not wait to see how these develop... with 3 fingers of Angels Envy Bourbon...VERY NICE !!!


----------



## harley33

The RAE EL's are great. I had a Espy from 06 that was good, but not up to the hype as usual. I'll blame it on the dinner I had.


----------



## sengjc

Johnno Torpedo rolled late Oct 2011.

An interesting Cuban. Medium bodied.


----------



## Big Rick

'08 VR Famosos with a kick ass Italian roast. Perfect February morning in New Hampshire! I think I will have another round of both.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow another great day sun coming up over the mountain.
Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 smooth and creamy...with a large espresso..... Very relaxing....


----------



## Wildone

whoops..... double post...guess it was double good !!!


----------



## asmartbull

One of the best siglo IV's I have had in a long time.
Perhaps 58 rh has been good for this....


----------



## Wildone

BBF... always consistant....Fishing the River today....


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> BBF... always consistant....Fishing the River today....


I am jealous on both parts...


----------



## BamaDoc77

Two '09 JLP Nacionales....


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Had my first Trinidad Reyes today ROTT. Excellent. Glad I have the whole rest of the box all to myself.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Big country breakfast PLPC 08 black coffee peace gents!


----------



## Trilobyte

In celebration of getting bombed with the Chat Archaeology Monte #2s, I grabbed a Monte #2 out of my stash and fired it up while V-herfing with a few fellow puffers. As always, I enjoyed it to the end.


----------



## Swany

Fonseca delicias with black coffee....good breakfast


----------



## BlackandGold508

This was yesterday on our way to Boston, to do some Irish pub crawling. A Punch petite corona for me , and a petite Juan Lopez for my buddy. Both absolutely deelicious !!! Both with ice coffees, made for an Amazing ride to the city !! Great Day !!! Gonna go for a PSD4 this morning in a few with a coffee ! Enjoy your sunday fellas !!!!


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Just burned my fingers with a Party Short.


----------



## Wildone

Sig # 1...with some hot sweet Tea...Very Enjoyable !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 2011 walking along the bay after a seafood lunch with my girl and my children Peace my brothers/sisters!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Quay D' Orsay corona


----------



## Hopperb

Currently smoking a RASS paired with water.


----------



## Wildone

Diplo #4.... Ron Zacapa.....smooth !


----------



## BamaDoc77

Carlos Valdez (level 9 roller, retired from Paratags factory) custom rolled torpedo... delish!


----------



## astripp

Upmann Corona Major. I wolfed down a box of epicures so I am going back to the CMs for my wood fix.


----------



## Wildone

PSD # 4...Nice !


----------



## harley33

HdM Epi 1. This is the second or third in a row with a big vein... Crazy burn, but the flavors were there.


----------



## Hopperb

HDM EPi #2


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats from 2008.

Started off well but the raw edge became increasingly noticeable towards the last third. Needs more time, I believe.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Partagas Aristocrats from 2008.
> 
> Started off well but the raw edge became increasingly noticeable towards the last third. Needs more time, I believe.


And there is our quandary, 4 years and needs more time. I'm all for ageing to 5 years but after that it better be bloody good as I am a smoker not a collector! :thumb:


----------



## Wildone

+ 1

*I'm all for ageing to 5 years but after that it better be bloody good as I am a smoker not a collector! :thumb:[/QUOTE]*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME Cafe con leche western omelet with all the trimmings.
Have a great day all!


----------



## lebz

Nephews over for a sleep over. Many hours of Wii and RootBeer... I snuck in a quick Monte Club! Nothing fancy but it does the trick


----------



## StogieNinja

Monte 2 after evening service last night, thanks very much to ol pinhead Pete!



















Ash went long!










Thanks again, Pete!


----------



## Wildone

Parti Short.... on this Snowy Winter Morn ...


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A, with iced coffee.........
glad you guys leave these all for ME : )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 09 after a great day here at the Bay with family and friends peace my brothers/sisters.


----------



## avitti

asmartbull said:


> 08 SLR A, with iced coffee.........
> glad you guys leave these all for ME : )


The SLR A have been on my wishlist for sometime now,i believe its time to move them to the cart.Thanks Al your post has made up my mind.Gotta love the Habanos section,such a cauldron of knowledge in here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM C.S cafe con leche power-bar peace all!


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc coffee black burnt toast w/orange marmalade


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'm jealous i love dark toast and marmalade.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I'm jealous i love dark toast and marmalade.


 Thanks Tone for leaving some Party shorts on the world market.As soon as i get them will be doing egg whites and ham and the occasional power bar..lol


----------



## BamaDoc77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM C.S cafe con leche power-bar peace all!


Guys, Im a little scared, thats two cigars in a row (for Tony) that were not Partagas. Moons will un-align, snow in summertime, ...this is the apocalypse.

Tony's "usual" day..
1.Party short
2.Breathe
3.Partagas D4
4.Partagas "something"

JUST KIDDING TONY! Hope you enjoyed em, peace.

-Doc


----------



## astripp

If you are a party fan, what other marca do you need?


----------



## BamaDoc77

Im a Party whore too, he has great tastes...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Im a Party whore too, he has great tastes...


R/G bump for you sir us Partagas Whores must stick together:drinking:


----------



## Wildone

Sig I... this Morning, took the week off with the Kids, they are on Winter break for a week.
Todays daughters birthday, and might Drive to New Mexico so they can visit Grandparents... 
Damn 600 mile drive !


----------



## asmartbull

Mapping out my trip to NY
I am enjoying another 04 RYJ EL Hermosos #2...
It may be in my imagination, but these BVD Nov 04
are even better than the GEP Oct 04..........Perfect Draws !


----------



## Habano

Ah! Guess I'll need to confirm the box codes for the boxes I have. Just a lovely stick, as you've said numerous times.

Enjoy the trip NY Al.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 back in the saddle!


----------



## avitti

SCH Principe- think i;m getting "addicted" to these smaller cc sticks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black dark toast and Jam.
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## jdfutureman

Really enjoying my first JL #1 in the park. Review will be forthcoming.


----------



## avitti

Connie 1 ROTT- will try to post pics later of new arrivals,the key word being try.


----------



## asmartbull

MOnte 10 GE EL...........these are going to be terrific.
I am shocked to see these still available.
That said the 2010 , #2's are coming along a very nicely...


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Connie 1 ROTT- will try to post pics later of new arrivals,the key word being try.


Couldn't be more pleased with my May '10 Connie 1 purchase even though I've only had one so far.

Slipped in a Party Short after my JL #1 earlier. Beautiful day out there.


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> MOnte 10 GE EL...........these are going to be terrific.


Nice to hear you say that as I'm trying to forget about the couple boxes I'm sitting on. :biggrin:


----------



## avitti

Party shorts dark coffee egg whites and ham... sounds very familiar for some reason


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can't seem to find my cigar and breakfast:yield:
Okay Bolivar Petite Corona after Brooklyn Bagel and lox cream cheese black coffee.
Have a blessed day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sitting literally on a dock at the bay girlfriends making lunch for me and the youngins. 
Just finishing up a BBF from 03 or 04 can't be sure as the box was tossed long ago.
Time to head back home later gator!


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI from 06. Very strong molasses. It's 71 degrees here in sunny Knoxville.


----------



## jdfutureman

Loving my Connie #1 in the park after a nice lamb sandwich lunch.


----------



## asmartbull

BCE 07
It's a freeking' sin that these are being discontinued !


----------



## lebz

Siglo 1....windows are wide open... 4 degrees in TO! Woman is out for the night


----------



## Bad Finger

Cain F, Antano Dark Corojo, and a Diamond Crown Maxiums last night


----------



## CeeGar

Bad Finger said:


> Cain F, Antano Dark Corojo, and a Diamond Crown Maxiums last night


Clancy, have you smoked any Cuban cigars recently? :wink:


----------



## Thurm15

A Punch Corona from 1998. Lots of Flavor still left in her too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mushroom and red bell pepper omelets crisp bacon black coffee damn i could get used to this.
PLPC 08 siting by the window watch the fog over the water, Have a great day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On deck PSD#4


----------



## astripp

asmartbull said:


> MOnte 10 GE EL...........these are going to be terrific.
> I am shocked to see these still available.
> That said the 2010 , #2's are coming along a very nicely...


Because of your description, I ordered another 2 boxes today, as well as a few other goodies. One specific vendor has them ridiculously low priced and I figured I'd stock up while the getting is good.


----------



## 54 Conqueror

Trinidad Robusto T last night.

What a great smoke.


----------



## avitti

Principe-espresso bagel with a smear


----------



## jdfutureman

Enjoying my last smoke at Mahogany Cigar Bar here in Philly. Sad to say its closing next week. 

So I'm going with a Monte Grand Edmundo EL. Just love it.


----------



## jdfutureman

Backing up my Monte GE EL with an Upmann Corona major as my final Mahogany cigar. 

Enjoy your Friday Gents


----------



## astripp

I had an Upmann CM myself today. Wonderful cigar.


----------



## KcJason1

siglo IV ABR 11...
Good.. But need rest!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Montecristo Gran Reserva No.2 and a Por Larranaga Petite Corona...Ahhhhh!:smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night.



This morning.



Figure i better learn my droid lol!
Peace all!


----------



## smokinpeace

Tony, what La Gloria was that? Med No. 1? I love this marca and had an amazing Gloriosos last night. I


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Gloria Cubana Medaille D´Or No. 2


----------



## smokinpeace

I just got a recent box of the 2's and have been holding off trying them. Habanos needs to realize this is a marca worth preserving. Hope you enjoyed it Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Brennan it was a nice change of pace nice morning smoke. Plenty of citrus notes and that TWANG we all love.


----------



## BlackandGold508

I didnt know LG made cc's. Silly noob. Looks deelicious !! About to go light up a Punch Petite Corona ! Have a great saturday everyone !!


----------



## avitti

upmann pc coffee-breakfast wrap


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4, enjoying coffee in New Mexico.


----------



## Hopperb

Upmann Magnum 50


----------



## harley33

06 Upmann Connie #1....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 08 or 09 while talking to Scott W on the phone.


----------



## astripp

SLR Pacifico. Glad another box is aging in the cooler, since I've got less than ten in my humidor. Apricot, shortbread, cream, herbs, gingerbread, and so smooth.


----------



## dav0

View attachment 65625


This lovely tasting PSD#2 from Jan/2011 - tasting good! Take note of the Stinky & matches compliments of my Secret Santa! I have an idea of who it was, and retailiation will be forthcoming!


----------



## dav0

View attachment 65626


And that, my brothers is what I mean by "nubbed on a screw"! :evil:


----------



## asmartbull

astripp said:


> SLR Pacifico. Glad another box is aging in the cooler, since I've got less than ten in my humidor. Apricot, shortbread, cream, herbs, gingerbread, and so smooth.


Andrew
How do these compare to the A and Lonny ?..Very little is written on them


----------



## bpegler

Partagas Serie D Especial EL 10. These are starting to become something special.

Both these and the Montecristo GE EL 10 are readily available, and reasonably cheap. In 2-3 years, they will be neither. Get a bunch now.


----------



## Wildone

BBF .... Very nice !


----------



## astripp

asmartbull said:


> Andrew
> How do these compare to the A and Lonny ?..Very little is written on them


Richer in flavor than the A, Lonny, and Regios. Since the DCs are only available by the 50 cab, I don't have any but know others have remarked on the similarity. The apricot is much more distinct than A's and Regios of the same vintage. For a regional release, it isn't bad in price either since you are getting a legit piramide for the cigar instead of a short robusto or short belicoso. The blend is more a medium to medium full by the end while the others I've found to be more mild-medium over the length of the cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful spring like day Partagas short black coffee pancakes!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Gonna go battle the chilly air and enjoy a SCDLH EP. Happy Daytona 500 day !!!!


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee dark taylor ham& eggs


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Beautiful spring like day Partagas short black coffee pancakes!


I gotta order these. Have heard nothing but good things. Have a good sunday Tony !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> I gotta order these. Have heard nothing but good things. Have a good sunday Tony !!


You won't be disappointed i assure you!
You have a great day as well!
Peace my brother!


----------



## astripp

Boli BBF, black coffee, cold hands on the back porch.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi Esp.... visiting with folks in New Mexico, fixing to hit the Highway on the 600 miles back to Colorado...
Very Nice Stick, on a Beautiful Day ....


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 last night, love that cigar.

Best regards, tony


----------



## harley33

RA RE Lusitanos. Not ready....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RA Extra Thanks to Jeff Harley33.
I liked it very much just grabbed a couple of boxes.


----------



## BMack

PSD4


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RA Extra Thanks to Jeff Harley33.
> I liked it very much just grabbed a couple of boxes.


I've only been in this CC thing a couple of years, but this is the best new production stick that I have purchased. Glad you enjoyed Tony!


----------



## AStateJB

It was Friday, not today, but I enjoyed an amazing 2007 Cohiba Corona Especial! Not my first CC, but definitely another big shove toward the edge of the slope! Man that's steep! And a looooong way down too! :lol:


----------



## TrippMc4

SCdlH Oficios '09


----------



## protekk

'10 Upmann connie No.1. Very nice stick!


----------



## CeeGar

What an evening. Ribeye steaks off the grill with roasted potatos. Now a PSD4 & Newcastle by the fire pit.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

An H Upmann No. 2 with my UFC 144 bout!


----------



## BlackandGold508

CeeGar said:


> What an evening. Ribeye steaks off the grill with roasted potatos. Now a PSD4 & Newcastle by the fire pit.


I like your style Colin !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 cafe con leche breakfast burrito.
Busy day today gotta run peace gents!


----------



## smokinpeace

'09 Trini Robusto T to start the morning off.


----------



## avitti

Connie 1 waiting on sausage peps&onions w/glass of beer


----------



## BlackandGold508

avitti said:


> Connie 1 waiting on sausage peps&onions w/glass of beer


I like your style as well Tony., lol


----------



## astripp

This morning was a party short, but the coffee had cream.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Monte No.4 on my lunch break. Tasty as usual.


----------



## ten08

Boli PC from my NST with usrower321. I had a crappy day at work, and this really turned it around for me tonight. Big thanks Brian! :rockon:








Excited to be posting in this thread for the 1st time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short out the door with my black coffee in hand another crazy day.
Peace gents!


----------



## BDog

ten08 said:


> Boli PC from my NST with usrower321. I had a crappy day at work, and this really turned it around for me tonight. Big thanks Brian! :rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to be posting in this thread for the 1st time.


Nice first post! Looks delicious. 
Vegas Robaina Famosos with nice warm mocha this AM for me!


----------



## Hopperb

CORO this afternoon for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hopperb said:


> CORO this afternoon for me


Me too but mine was fake!out:


----------



## avitti

PD4 these are still smoking great young MAR 11


----------



## astripp

FOH Mystery review petite corona. Anyone else playing in their contest?


----------



## harley33

I saw that, but I thought that I was too late to join the party. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## avitti

09 Mag 46 as all ways a rich and creamy smoke


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc coffee black dark toast w/orange marmalade


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a fake Montie Edmundo this morning. I am smoking a real deal PSD#4 while drinking a Manhattan special Coffee Soda.


----------



## bpegler

CoLa 05. Thank God, not a fake!

Nougat filling in a candy bar is a wonderful tasting note.

Plus just a touch of triple sec. Way in the background.

67 degrees and the big storms are about to blow in.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> CoLa 05. Thank God, not a fake!
> 
> Nougat filling in a candy bar is a wonderful tasting note.
> 
> Plus just a touch of triple sec. Way in the background.
> 
> 67 degrees and the big storms are about to blow in.


Is that one of the ones i sent you Bob?


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Is that one of the ones i sent you Bob?


If they were 05s, it must be. I just had the year jotted down in my singles drawer.

A really fabulous smoke. Layers of subtle flavors. I love the linea classica, and the CoLa may be the purest example.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> If they were 05s, it must be. I just had the year jotted down in my singles drawer.
> 
> A really fabulous smoke. Layers of subtle flavors. I love the linea classica, and the CoLa may be the purest example.


Glad you enjoyed it i love them as well.


----------



## asmartbull

RA Extra
Got to say, I love the size,,,,,not sure I am going to load up on them.....


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> RA Extra
> Got to say, I love the size,,,,,not sure I am going to load up on them.....


Al, I'll be trying my first after dinner. Had an '08 Principe on the water this afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee eggs whites and ham.
Have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc coffee black-waiting on the oven-who wants cheesecake?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I still haven't had the time to bake the recipes you sent me Tony. But my girlfriend Jamie is gonna do them for Easter.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I still haven't had the time to bake the recipes you sent me Tony. But my girlfriend Jamie is gonna do them for Easter.


Tone i'm looking to make 3 new recipes-favorite cookies,fruits.alcohol and chocolate-if you or anyone else interested shoot me a pm for your own personalized recipe


----------



## CeeGar

04 RYJ EL Hermosos #2 lined up for my B-day smoke. Thanks TonyB! arty:


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> RA Extra
> Got to say, I love the size,,,,,not sure I am going to load up on them.....


Well I my first RA Extra last night and I'd say it had hints of brilliance at certain moments but not enough to make me call it box worthy. The flavors were very nice overall but the occasional attention grabber puffs keeps me optimistic. Glad I have one more to allow further investigation.


----------



## avitti

Boli RC right after lunch


----------



## asmartbull

SLR A,,,,,,,,,,,,,Iced coffee,,,,Life is good


----------



## avitti

PD4 to put this day to rest


----------



## Wildone

Parti P 4...on this snowy Winter night...with 3 fingers of Angels Envy... in the Hot tub....Life is good !


----------



## jdfutureman

Sitting by the hot tub on a gorgeous evening and having my first Trinidad. Half way through my Fundadores and find myself exhaling into the slight breeze so I can enjoy the smoke a second time :biggrin:

This is actually trouble as I might have to explore the Trinidad's more. 

Oh and have a few fingers of B&B along for the ride.


----------



## UpInSmoak

HDM petite robusto from April 11. Probably still a little too young...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham another crazy day later gents!


----------



## IBEW

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short black coffee whites and ham another crazy day later gents!


Great minds think alike Brother,
Sitting on the patio after breakfast, 70* & sunny, Partigas Short & black coffee.
This is going to be a good day!


----------



## dav0

It's Friday, morning break with my buddy Ramon


----------



## avitti

Epi 2-love the floral and fruity notes of this classic cuban


----------



## bpegler

A monster line of storms rolling in. Thunder and the rain is just now picking up tempo.

I'm watching from my nice dry garage, about 8 feet from the doorway.


Smoking a HdM Epicure Especial EL 04. Very nearly a perfect cigar. Lush chocolates mixed with cream.

I wonder if any of the current ELs will smoke this well in 2020.

What a great hobby!


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo 11 El ..............If I only had a Crystal Ball !

I am having a real hard time discerning what I am getting for flavors, but I like them.
Cake-bread come to mind ....but this is YOUNG


----------



## jdfutureman

Connie#1 by the river


----------



## ShortFuse

The best cigar I've had in recent memory... I'm having a SCdlH El Principe with my Dad!!! 

They're young, but this is still a goodie!


----------



## sengjc

Been a while since my last Cuban and it is mid afternoon so I would like something mildish, so a compromise of both objectives: HdM LE Hoyo Des Dieux. 

A more pronouncedly woody HdM but with the same sweet, cocoa-ish, floralness intermingled. Mild-medium becoming medium but full flavoured, balanced and nuancey. Retrohale for the cream and biscuits. Smooth and classy.


----------



## Tarks

I had a JL 2 and a Sig IV today. Both outstanding.


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee black dark toast-hey who took the marmalade?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black eggs whites crisp bacon on an Arthur Avenue roll. These guys from the Bronx bake almost as good as the Brooklyn bakeries lol!
RYJ cazadoes from 11 i know what a strong cigar for breakfast. But i was in the mood you know i just grabbed two more boxes of these i really like the power. Sort of one dimensional but its a good dimension. I wonder what age will do for these my guess is they will age very well.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Gonna go enjoy a rainy morning in the garage with a coffee and a BBF '11. BTW Thom, I agree. The SCDLH EP, is amazing !!!! Have a great saturday my friends !!!!


----------



## protekk

Finished a 2008 Dip 4 this morning


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just smoked a PSP#2 Fake and a Montie #2 Reserva fake check out the threads do they count LOL!


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a QdO Corona. Nice citrus finish.


----------



## asmartbull

06 Connie 1......
IMHO the connie 1 
Regardless, of box code, I have never been disappointed with this cigar.
Factor in the price and it is a "must have"


----------



## Wildone

On this Snowy Winter Morn..Hoyo Pyr
View attachment 65808


----------



## dav0

My first Monte Esp. #2 - box date Feb/2011 - as good as reported!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 11 just fired the grill up nice sunny 55 degree day!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 11 just fired the grill up nice sunny 55 degree day!


Tony I just saw your post and had to fire a PSD4 11 up as well. I'm very glad I did. Oh and 3 fingers of Glenfidich.

Tony, Hope you enjoyed your grill work:clap2:


----------



## havanajohn

HdM Epicure Especial, and a couple of fingers of Johnny Walker Double Black.


----------



## BlackandGold508

jdfutureman said:


> Tony I just saw your post and had to fire a PSD4 11 up as well. I'm very glad I did. Oh and 3 fingers of Glenfidich.
> 
> Tony, Hope you enjoyed your grill work:clap2:


Well, i am sitting here with a cute little beer buzz, already had a nice first bowl of baccy, and am now debating on going to ALSO enjoy a PSD4 !! Of course with a full glass of something nice. Dam you guys !! lol. Hope the grilling came out great as well Tony !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> Tony I just saw your post and had to fire a PSD4 11 up as well. I'm very glad I did. Oh and 3 fingers of Glenfidich.
> 
> Tony, Hope you enjoyed your grill work:clap2:





BlackandGold508 said:


> Well, i am sitting here with a cute little beer buzz, already had a nice first bowl of baccy, and am now debating on going to ALSO enjoy a PSD4 !! Of course with a full glass of something nice. Dam you guys !! lol. Hope the grilling came out great as well Tony !!


Yes i love BBQ i love the PSD#4 more glad you guys enjoy them as well!

Partagas 898v coffee black big breakfast.


----------



## avitti

Pincipe Bustelo espresso reading the Sunday papers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Pincipe Bustelo espresso reading the Sunday papers


PSD#4 11 while baking your cheesecake recipe thanks Tony you can see them here!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/307179-italian-cheesecakes.html


----------



## astripp

CoRo with the morning coffee after eggs over easy and buttered dark whole wheat toast.


----------



## avitti

Party short- frittata alle salsiccie,coffee black


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Party short- frittata alle salsiccie,coffee black


Nice My grandmother used to make them all the time.
R.I.P she used to call it peasant food but damn was it good.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones LE Extra and a Bolivar Belicoso Fino for the Meisha Tate vs. Rhonda Rousey fight on "Strikeforce" last night. Damn! I wanted Meisha Tate to win! :boxing:


----------



## jaypulay

Enjoyed a PLPC (OPM ENE 10) last night with my bro. A few too many Cuba Libres though... Head sore today.


----------



## protekk

Siglo II and a glass of Chimay Blue


----------



## dav0

A one year old Monte Edmundo, forgot how much I like this cigar!



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice My grandmother used to make them all the time.
> R.I.P she used to call it peasant food but damn was it good.


Tony, my wife is making stuffed artichokes right now using a reciepe passed down from my grandma, she called em' gagouchulas (don't know the scigi spelling, but we pronounced it gaa-gauch-u-la).

But I'm wondering if anyone knows of a southern Italian receipe for dandelion greens my grandma referred to as gadoons (gaa-doon)? Took the dandelion greens, dipped in egg and breaded then fried! Man I loved them.


----------



## asmartbull

11 898......IMHO, this is superior to the 11 PSD4.....
Much more complexed and refined. I will buy many boxes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dav0 said:


> A one year old Monte Edmundo, forgot how much I like this cigar!
> 
> Tony, my wife is making stuffed artichokes right now using a reciepe passed down from my grandma, she called em' gagouchulas (don't know the scigi spelling, but we pronounced it gaa-gauch-u-la).
> 
> But I'm wondering if anyone knows of a southern Italian receipe for dandelion greens my grandma referred to as gadoons (gaa-doon)? Took the dandelion greens, dipped in egg and breaded then fried! Man I loved them.


Damn i love artichokes Stuffed. And Dandelion greens in a salad are out of this world and good for you too. We got a reservoir near my house Upstate when they start blooming. All you see is asses and elbows people come from miles around to pick them. They grow by the thousands rumor has it its because of the nutrient rich soil from the fish poop in the lake lol.
We just finished dinner and desert the cheese cakes where a big hit. 3 fingers of the new Knob Creek Rye Bourbon my buddy Mike just dropped it off. Its real good but you won't be able to get it in the stores till late May June. A Montie Grand Edmundo 2010 Okay i guess i think the #2 is better.

11 898......IMHO, this is superior to the 11 PSD4.....
Much more complexed and refined. I will buy many boxes

Nice to hear BullMan a banner year for Partagas no doubt!


----------



## avitti

dav0 said:


> A one year old Monte Edmundo, forgot how much I like this cigar!
> 
> Tony, my wife is making stuffed artichokes right now using a reciepe passed down from my grandma, she called em' gagouchulas (don't know the scigi spelling, but we pronounced it gaa-gauch-u-la).
> 
> But I'm wondering if anyone knows of a southern Italian receipe for dandelion greens my grandma referred to as gadoons (gaa-doon)? Took the dandelion greens, dipped in egg and breaded then fried! Man I loved them.


DavO the artichokes recipe is called cacocciuli and the dandelions recipe is probably cardoons,if you like can ask a good friend if his mom passed down that recipe


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV while enjoying a Dogfish Head World Wide Stout. Great combination.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## sengjc

Cohiba Siglo I from 2008. Yummy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A little too much Rye last night lol!
Strong black coffee Partagas short power bar.
Great day all!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Deciding between a RASS, a BBF, or maybe a PSD4. Screw it, its my Birthday, i'll smoke em all. LOL


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas Serie No. 2 Pyramide


----------



## astripp

BlackandGold508 said:


> Deciding between a RASS, a BBF, or maybe a PSD4. Screw it, its my Birthday, i'll smoke em all. LOL


Happy Birthday!

I'm hitting up a PSD4 myself.


----------



## BlackandGold508

astripp said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I'm hitting up a PSD4 myself.


Thanks Brutha !!!!


----------



## dav0

avitti said:


> DavO the artichokes recipe is called cacocciuli and the dandelions recipe is probably cardoons,if you like can ask a good friend if his mom passed down that recipe


Tony, thanks for the correct spellings, and really glad to hear someone else has a memory of the cardoons. Trying to get my wife to try and make em' but she didn't believe me when I told her about them! Only thing she remembers about dandelions was she used to feed them to our pet iguana when we had it 20 years ago.


----------



## dav0

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn i love artichokes Stuffed. And Dandelion greens in a salad are out of this world and good for you too. We got a reservoir near my house Upstate when they start blooming. All you see is asses and elbows people come from miles around to pick them. They grow by the thousands rumor has it its because of the nutrient rich soil from the fish poop in the lake lol.
> We just finished dinner and desert the cheese cakes where a big hit. 3 fingers of the new Knob Creek Rye Bourbon my buddy Mike just dropped it off. Its real good but you won't be able to get it in the stores till late May June. A Montie Grand Edmundo 2010 Okay i guess i think the #2 is better.
> 
> 11 898......IMHO, this is superior to the 11 PSD4.....
> Much more complexed and refined. I will buy many boxes
> 
> Nice to hear BullMan a banner year for Partagas no doubt!


TonyB, The artichokes (cacocciuli, thanks TonyA) were OK, but my grandma used to make em' on the stovetop in a pot, sort of steamed and my wife takes a shortcut and uses the oven, not exactly the same, but the stuffing was ok. Don't tell my wife I said that though.... :wink:


----------



## 54 Conqueror

BlackandGold508 said:


> Deciding between a RASS, a BBF, or maybe a PSD4. Screw it, its my Birthday, i'll smoke em all. LOL


Dang, if there had been a PSP No.2 on your list I could have just said "ditto"


----------



## avitti

asmartbull said:


> 11 898......IMHO, this is superior to the 11 PSD4.....
> Much more complexed and refined. I will buy many boxes


 Was waiting for this kind of recommendation on the 898's.. Thank you Bull


----------



## bboz

Had an 11 party short on the walk to work. They just keep getting better


----------



## asmartbull

Another 04 RYJ EL........I will miss these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> Deciding between a RASS, a BBF, or maybe a PSD4. Screw it, its my Birthday, i'll smoke em all. LOL


Happy birthday brother and wishes for many more to come!

I am gonna fire up the grill Becks Dark and a CORO 08 to keep me company!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Thanks Tony !! Just enjoyed the hell out of a '11 RASS, Thanks Kipp !!!!! What next ?? lol


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

I'm enjoying the hell out of a Party Short right now, with a Bolivar Gold Medal on deck for later today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy night no sleep we got a puppy last night Lillian got her way a Yorkie there goes my cigar budget i only grabbed one box of PSD#4's this morning i can't help hording these. I also grabbed a couple of boxes of 898V as Bull said they are great.
Big pot of Black Coffee Power -bar Partagas short while bonding with a new member of the family.
She likes the cigar smoke it makes her curious it also make her sneeze lol!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Regios......A nice change of pace cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite Edmundo while grilling some Sausages.


----------



## Hopperb

Currently enjoying a Diplimomaticos 2


----------



## Wildone

CoRo on a Sunny Day waiting for the next Storm to roll in.
Then off to my boys Wrestling match at the Middle School.


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie Petite Edmundo while grilling some Sausages.


How are these Tony ? I have heard they can be a little spicy for a cc ?


----------



## usrower321

June 10 Monte #4. Good construction and burned great just definitely sick. Some woody flavor and earth but flat and a bit bitter. These will go down for a long time.


----------



## jaypulay

PSD4 from SEP 10 - good solid 45 minute smoke.


----------



## Juicestain

One of those cheap-ass Punch churchills, pretty good for about 4 puffs after I poke it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> How are these Tony ? I have heard they can be a little spicy for a cc ?


The 10's and 11's are excellent great ROTT!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee light and sweet{Cafe con Leche} whites and ham Peace all!


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos RE Asia Pacifico 2009.

Not such a powerhouse smoke but better balanced than the current release Allones Extra EL 2011 of the same marque, IMO.

Still flavour packed and the complexity is top notch. Smoke these now and smoke the Allones Extra when you run out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos RE Asia Pacifico 2009.
> 
> Not such a powerhouse smoke but better balanced than the current release Allones Extra EL 2011 of the same marque, IMO.
> 
> Still flavour packed and the complexity is top notch. Smoke these now and smoke the Allones Extra when you run out.


Nice to hear i have some on the way!


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc coffee dark toast w/ marmalade


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RyJ Cazadores with my Mullein tea i really like these.


----------



## asmartbull

sengjc said:


> Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos RE Asia Pacifico 2009.
> 
> Not such a powerhouse smoke but better balanced than the current release Allones Extra EL 2011 of the same marque, IMO.
> 
> Still flavour packed and the complexity is top notch. Smoke these now and smoke the Allones Extra when you run out.


These have got my attention.
Not as much written on them as I would like, and very mixed reviews.....what to do, what to do ???


----------



## jdfutureman

Partagas 898 in the park. This is only the third one that I have had and thought the others were pretty good but this one was/is great. Coupled with the year partagas has had in 2011 a box purchase soon is a no brainer.IMHO


----------



## asmartbull

With a sunny 55 degree afternoon on hand, an 08 CoRo with Iced coffee gets the call.
Tomorrow is supposed to be 60,,,perhaps an Espy.
Bring on Spring !


----------



## Hopperb

HDM Petite Robusto while on a conference call


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going out back to burn i mean grill some meat LGC Tainos gets the call.


----------



## astripp

Upmann 2 right now and a boli PC on bat. Working through all the latest birds to land to see how they are smoking.


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4....very smooth and creamy...Nice !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.


----------



## avitti

Principe espresso and crumb cake hot outta the oven-nice,very nice


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats from 2009.


----------



## BMack

Juan Lopez No 1... one of the best cigars I've had to date. What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## neil

JLP petit cazadores, not a bad cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Esplendido.............today, this is the best cigar in the world


----------



## aea6574

Party Short and a Bell's Hopslam.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Allones Extra short review coming up.


----------



## avitti

will chose one of these sticks to smoke now-graciously gifted by astripp










No,it wasn't gifted 8 years ago-have to change the date on the camera..


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad RE 06. I will really miss these. Wonder what HSA will do with this line?


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> Trinidad RE 06. I will really miss these. Wonder what HSA will do with this line?


I had my first Fundadores last week and immediately ordered a box. Hopefully they keep 'em going.

I'm having my first VR Famosos which is from 08 and it's wonderful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## ten08

PSD4 gifted by bpegler. Very tasty. Thanks again Bob!


----------



## avitti

Epi 2 Beer Brats for lunch


----------



## jdfutureman

SLR Regios after the gym :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

RA Extra


Boys,,,,,I will leave these for you.
I prefer a plain old RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D No 5 short review to follow.


----------



## Wildone

Siglo # 1 earlier, and a Trini Reyes this Afternoon


----------



## Wildone

Parti D # 4..... and a Warsteiner ... on this Spring like warm Afternoon...Very Nice !


----------



## avitti

My first Quai d'Orsay-medium light smoke citrus cedar woodsy great appearance nice draw good burn. A corona gifted by astripp-nice stick


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> RA Extra
> 
> Boys,,,,,I will leave these for you.
> I prefer a plain old RASS


Alan-

This is weird... we usually like the same stuff. I really like the RA extra and I don't have 1 RASS in stock as they don't do much for me. What's the code on the box?

Jeff


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black cinnamon swirl french toast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just Took the pooch for a walk a very chilly 27 degree morning Bolivar Corona's Junior to keep me company.


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just Took the pooch for a walk a very chilly 27 degree morning Bolivar Corona's Junior to keep me company.


Your braver than me. lol. I have my first Party Short on deck, but i dont wanna go out in the cold to smoke it. lol


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 and an Espresso..on thisBright Spring like Morn....Enjoyable !


----------



## avitti

Sancho Panza non plus coffee hold the salt-never tasted salt in a cigar before-then woodsy, grass ,earth


----------



## eyesack

avitti said:


> Sancho Panza non plus coffee hold the salt-never tasted salt in a cigar before-then woodsy, grass ,earth


Those cigars remind me slightly of the Padron non anni line, like salty peanuts or something haha.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yep those Panzi's remind me of urinated on grass clippings a marca i never could stand.mg:ainkiller::mmph:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yep those Panzi's remind me of urinated on grass clippings a marca i never could stand.mg:ainkiller::mmph:


Brush gargle rinse repeat,repeat repeat and can still taste the salt.


----------



## asmartbull

Starting to sound like a broken record, but 
I just had the BEST 04 RYJ El, I have ever had.
Perfect draw and flavors were so pronounced that my dog Sig
could discern them. .....Iced coffee for the first 1/2 followed by some
newly acquired Irish whiskey


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Brush gargle rinse repeat,repeat repeat and can still taste the salt.


Try some seltzer water with lemon or lime. If that don't work a good belt of Bourbon usually works.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Try some seltzer water with lemon or lime. If that don't work a good belt of Bourbon usually works.


 Thank you sir,bourbon did the trick.


----------



## BlackandGold508

asmartbull said:


> Starting to sound like a broken record, but
> I just had the BEST 04 RYJ El, I have ever had.
> Perfect draw and flavors were so pronounced that my dog Sig
> could discern them. .....Iced coffee for the first 1/2 followed by some
> newly acquired Irish whiskey


Nice to see the whiskey coming in handy already Al !!! lol


----------



## protekk

An '08 VR Famoso.....Real nice on this chilly day......Thanks Bull!


----------



## aea6574

BBF with a couple of beers while watching Michigan not play very well against Ohio.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

Sir Winnie gets the call with a Blue Chimay... Watching the kids drive some golf balls on this beautiful Spring Afternoon..


----------



## vink

Montecristo open junior


----------



## MarkC

Today was the first day it was actually warm enough to open windows and, yes, sit outside on the front porch with a stick (and coffee; too cold for a brew yet!) so I celebrated with a Partagas 8-9-8.


----------



## ShortFuse

This afternoon at 130 CST, it was 64F and I had a RASS while my daughter napped.


----------



## sengjc

HdM Epicure No. 1 this afternoon and now Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1. Both are top notch in my books.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> HdM Epicure No. 1 this afternoon and now Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1. Both are top notch in my books.


Very nice Seng.  I just curtailed my journey with an 04 Partagas 898 and what a journey it was. Superb smoke.


----------



## sengjc

I figured I should come back to CCs after my long sojourn into the NC world. It started way back before I joined the forums.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Thank you sir,bourbon did the trick.


Glad to be of service sir!

Big country breakfast out on the veranda.
Still a little chilly but should warm up nicely like this ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Def warming up here in Mass. Gonna have my first Party Short in a bit out on the deck. Followed by something else. lol Will post pics in a bit. Enjoy your sunday guys !!


----------



## Wildone

Trini Short, large espresso relaxing this Fine Spring like Morn..
View attachment 66013


----------



## bpegler

VR Famosos 07. Not too strong, not too light. Just right. 

Yesterday, a wonderful little LGC MdO #3 from 03.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo VI from 06 or 07 never been a fan of these but it is 57 degrees outside and i am smoking ribs so its a good 2 hour smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted 10 Espy ( these are going to be great)
and Boli Simones , a perfect day


----------



## primetime76

My all time favorite cigar...CoRo (and then a Camacho 1962)...the CoRo is just so damn good, ROTT, with age...doesn't matter...it NEVER dissapoints.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The weather is still great a Punch Double Corona from 05 3 fingers of Pappy. Taking a moment to count my blessings while saying a prayer for ScottW.


----------



## Wildone

PLPC and a Budweiser enjoying the Afternoon.


----------



## CeeGar

H.Upmann Connie, thanks to Bull-man!


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Magnum 46. Another top notch corona gordas.


----------



## avitti

asmartbull said:


> A gifted 10 Espy ( these are going to be great)
> and Boli Simones , a perfect day


 How long would you say Bull until the Espy 10's hit their sweet spot..


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts, from 2008 I believe. Getting reacquainted with ol' faithful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham.
Have a blessed day all.:rockon:


----------



## asmartbull

avitti said:


> How long would you say Bull until the Espy 10's hit their sweet spot..


Tony
If I didn't have any, I would not hesitate to get some and smoke as soon as they are acclimated.
That said my 06, and 08 are really sweet now, still getting better with time.


----------



## avitti

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> If I didn't have any, I would not hesitate to get some and smoke as soon as they are acclimated.
> That said my 06, and 08 are really sweet now, still getting better with time.


 Thanks Bull,my box date is only 10-so they will nap but i'll nudge them in 6 months to see how they're coming along


----------



## avitti

Principe bustelo coffee waiting on the oven,as usual.


----------



## Wildone

Principe also ... Very Nice !


----------



## harley33

At home with a sick kid, so I opted for a SLR Series A. Nice morning cigar.


----------



## jdfutureman

Having a Juan Lopez #1. Another enjoyable corona gorda option in my stable. I love when I can punch a CG for a sweet draw and the ash on these hangs on so well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V ROTT finger licking good !

My new smoking partner!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Serie A, with iced coffee, this is a nice mid-day smoke.
Anyone know how the 11's are doing ?
I have heard good things..


----------



## protekk

'10 SD4 on a beautiful NY day with my two little ladies.....Life is great!!


----------



## Wildone

Punch Royal 12 and a Budweiser... Not bad...


----------



## astripp

Monte GE, the first 2/3rds were great, but you could tell the last third still needs a bit of time. 

Al, the 2011 SLR A I had just wasn't ready yet.


----------



## asmartbull

astripp said:


> Monte GE, the first 2/3rds were great, but you could tell the last third still needs a bit of time.
> 
> Al, the 2011 SLR A I had just wasn't ready yet.


Andrew, knowing you are the only other guy here that like these, I should have just PM'ed you
Thanks, My Friend


----------



## TrippMc4

'10 Upmann Sir Winston


----------



## asmartbull

TrippMc4 said:


> '10 Upmann Sir Winston


Tripp
How are they coming along ?


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Tripp
> How are they coming along ?


I would be curious as well. I have a box that I have not touched yet.

I enjoyed a R&J EL 07. It was a very nice experience, medium at best, but it had that R&J flavor. Sometimes I like that flavor, sometimes not, but tonight I definitely did.


----------



## BlackandGold508

65 in plymouth yesterday. Really enjoyed this smoke. Would this be considered a "budget" cc ?? The saltiness accompanied the Tang and Tonics nicely !! Gonna be 70 today, cant wait to get out of work !!! Enjoy your day fellas !!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar.


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats, from 2009 I believe.

Nice little short smoke for when time is short and the occasion calls for something less demanding. Dry boxing and aging are key prerequisites. Developes creaminess with age and loses the harsh mineral edge. Dry boxing helps significantly to rid the stick of residual ammonia which this stick has a tendency for.

A lighter bodied Partagas, about medium-full bodied. Just light one up, chuck it in your mouth and let the Partagas goodness flow through.


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black power bar.[/QUOTE
> 
> No messing around today Tony !! lol


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc coffee dark and sweet


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

Started the day with an 09 RASS. Working on an 11 PSD4 now with a CoRo on deck for later.

It's a Robusto kind of day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 with a good friend after lunch this one was from an earlier purchase about 2 months old. I think it tasted better Rott but that's just me i guess.


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Rob Extra.....Damn these are good !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Cazadores 3 fingers of Makers.


----------



## astripp

RGCE while grilling for the first time of the season. It is a great medium cigar.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Roi...interesting


----------



## avitti

PD4 coffee BACK PORCH hoping spring has sprung


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 with a good friend after lunch this one was from an earlier purchase about 2 months old. I think it tasted better Rott but that's just me i guess.


I'm with you here, Tony. Mine *almost* seem to be on the verge of going sick. And I'm gonna level with ya... I'm devastated.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Bravo_Kilo said:


> I'm with you here, Tony. Mine *almost* seem to be on the verge of going sick. And I'm gonna level with ya... I'm devastated.


So i should quickly be smoking mine from 3/11 ??


----------



## protekk

2011 Partagas 898 V.....Still tasting great and it is definitely my current favorite.


----------



## tdkimer

2010 Hoyo short robusto. Amazing aroma although I think it needs more time.​


----------



## asmartbull

protekk said:


> 2011 Partagas 898 V.....Still tasting great and it is definitely my current favorite.


This may be the best of 11's regular production!


----------



## sengjc

Doing a TonyBrooklyn... 

Partagas Shorts, no coffee but how does Cooper's Sparkling Ale sound?


----------



## BlackandGold508

sengjc said:


> Doing a TonyBrooklyn...
> 
> Partagas Shorts, no coffee but how does Cooper's Sparkling Ale sound?


Wheres the egg whites ??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar.
Have a blessed day gents.


----------



## avitti

sengjc said:


> Doing a TonyBrooklyn...
> 
> Partagas Shorts, no coffee but how does Cooper's Sparkling Ale sound?





BlackandGold508 said:


> Wheres the egg whites ??[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't forget to add the ham to make it a power breakfast..


----------



## jdfutureman

Connie #1 gets the call on this incredible day. 

Hope you get a chance to enjoy it gents.:biggrin1:


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo EL Pyr.with a cup of Coffee....Nice !


----------



## avitti

Boli RC Bustelo coffee back porch looks like the outside smoking light is on gentlemen.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A PSD#4 after sharing some of the best brownies i ever ate in my life!
Thank You Mr Vitti!


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo II, thanks to our local bombing crew.............just awesome


----------



## Wildone

DIplo # 4 .... always a smooth creamy pleasing
staple... bad thing is only a box and a half left..


----------



## BlackandGold508

asmartbull said:


> Siglo II, thanks to our local bombing crew.............just awesome


Who ? Us !? :beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO 07 Damn these are sweet Chocolate Tobacco Chocolate Tobacco In between TWANG TWANG TWANG!
Some dark anejo Rum as spring is in the air!


----------



## Wildone

BBF sitting by the River...Nice!


----------



## tdkimer

Had a 06 VR Famosos that I got a while back. It was just meh... I've been questioning the validity of these the entire time. They were petecas, so I had no luck checking codes. Oh well, only one left anyway, onto the others I guess...


----------



## asmartbull

tdkimer said:


> Had a 06 VR Famosos that I got a while back. It was just meh... I've been questioning the validity of these the entire time. They were petecas, so I had no luck checking codes. Oh well, only one left anyway, onto the others I guess...


Try lowering the rh to 58......that is there sweet zone


----------



## kapathy

monte 4 from '10 thanks to the ninja....... much. much. much. better experience than my first monte 4...... its amazing what the drop fro 65% to 60% does.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Bolivar Royal Coronas from Ian.... amazing smoke!!!!!


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Magnum 48 EL 2009.

Excellent stick. Do not be deceived by its diminutive size, it is a slow burning stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee some homemade brownies from a dear friend!


----------



## jdfutureman

An Upmann Mag 46 in the park today. What a beautifully constructed cigar. Just gorgeous and tasty but I have to give the edge to the Connie #1 IMHO which I had yesterday. Even though I love the corona gorda size.


----------



## asmartbull

08 CoRo..........I Love the classic line


----------



## astripp

Last night an SLR Regios, this morning an ERDM CS. The nod goes to the regios, but I was also with friends while this morning it was just me and the coffee.


----------



## Son Of Thor

RyJ Hermoso no. 2. I just got my project car running and took it for a short drive. I figured I have something special to celebrate.


----------



## Tarks

RyJ Hermosos No. 1 2003 LE. Haven't smoked one in a long time. Pretty darn good cigars IMO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 for me Shell Steak bone for Bella!
Cigar courtesy of Keith Black and Gold 508 Thanks my brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee black sitting on the back porch waiting on the oven


----------



## BlackandGold508

Love the pic Tony, Your Welcome !!!!


----------



## Wildone

RASS & a DogfishHead 90 sitting in a Lounge chair by the River...
Very Nice !


----------



## Hopperb

HDM Epi2 from 2011 needs more rest...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con Leche Brooklyn Bagel Cream Cheese and Lox.
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## astripp

JL 2, just a great cigar, leather, wood, a touch of spice. While the big names often get more press, the smaller marcas put out great cigars.


----------



## jdfutureman

SCdlH El Principe from 08. Couldn't wait until lunch time to torch it.


----------



## Hopperb

RYJ PC with coffee this morning


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted SLR lonsdale.....despite a slightly firm draw, a very enjoyable cigar on
this rainy afternoon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A RASS thanks to Keith Black and Gold 508. Gotta say the first 1/2 of this cigar was very uneventful. But the 2nd half was an explosion of flavors and TWANG.
These are too young to be appreciated let them sit my brother you shall be rewarded.


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A RASS thanks to Keith Black and Gold 508. Gotta say the first 1/2 of this cigar was very uneventful. But the 2nd half was an explosion of flavors and TWANG.
> These are too young to be appreciated let them sit my brother you shall be rewarded.


Very good to know Tony, Thank You !! have not had one yet from this box. How long should they rest ? Soooo, the 2 cigars are gone, one thing left to have !!!! lol


----------



## asmartbull

just finished an upmann epicures........a flavor bomb !


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes on the Mountain....Not Bad !


----------



## BMack

Yet another JL No 1, I'm addicted... though very good, this one from 2010 was no where near the amazement of the one from 2009, MUST FIND MORE!


----------



## gator_79

Just got my new lighter(Xikar XTX double flame, black) so I decided to try it out. I had a SCDLH El Principe and I'm about to smoke a HdM Epi 2. Man I love this lighter, it toasts the foot in no time and really does a great job on the light. The price was good too. $31 on Cbid, what a steal.


----------



## protekk

This morning I enjoyed an 08 JL PC courtesy of Tredegar and right now I'm enjoying a 2010 RASS courtesy of Shortfuse. I guess you could say today was a day of gifts for me......some very tasty gifts at that, thanks fellas!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> Very good to know Tony, Thank You !! have not had one yet from this box. How long should they rest ? Soooo, the 2 cigars are gone, one thing left to have !!!! lol


No my brother thank you! I would put them down try one in 6 months see how it is if its no good. Try another one in a year, if not another 6 months when they hit their peak. Smoke em up the secret is to have a rotation going so there is always something to smoke! Almost forgot working on the Bourbon as we speak tell your buddy:martini::first:


----------



## Hopperb

PSD #4 after some yard work with a Corona very good!


----------



## harley33

Had my first '10 Monte #2. Enjoyed it tremendously... These will be good.


----------



## Wildone

LGC # 4...Not Bad....


----------



## HydroRaven

Went to this awesome cigar lounge in Tokyo last night with the Tokyo cigar society. Had a Bolivar Royal Corona, a Por Larranaga Robusto de Larranaga and a '98 Saint Luis Rey Lonsdale.

The place we went to was amazing! They had such a collection of cigars! They had some O'Reilly from 2009, Some Partagas salomones from one of the anniversary humidors (155 if I remember correctly), some Cuban Davidoffs, etc. I didn't buy any of the rare sticks but it was fun looking at them nonetheless.


----------



## astripp

Finishing the night with a PSD4 from 2011. She is quite the cigar. I'm glad spring has come so I can have more than a minuto or PC on the back porch in the evenings.


----------



## Hopperb

Wrapping up the day with my first Siglo VI and I have to say WOW! Just ordered a box.


----------



## jaypulay

JL#2 - ABR 10 - I love these!!! Almost done my cab. Will have to pick up another next month when I visit Cuba.


----------



## Wildone

PSD #4......Very Enjoyable....


----------



## sengjc

Cohiba Siglo VI.

Hedonistic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scrambled eggs with fresh Mozzarella Brooklyn bagel coffee black, SCDLH El Principle for desert.


----------



## asmartbull

This AM, an 06 Monte Especial with coffee........Just freekin heavenly


Folks, if you have not tried any long skinny CC's you are missing one hell of an experience


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee dark wash rinse repeat


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Mag. 46....Espresso in the Hottub....enjoying this peaceful Morn.


----------



## PufPufPass

Party 898 with coffee after breakfast. Half way through. Nothing special, tobacco taste, did not pick up anything else so far.


----------



## TNTitan

Behike courtesy of Apollyon. My first one and definitely a superb smoke.


----------



## CeeGar

08 Juan Lopez #1 that was a flavor bomb. Enjoyed the cigar and my coffee to the last drop! :cf Have a great day folks!


----------



## protekk

A 2008 partagas 898 courtesy of astripp... Thanks buddy it's smoking great.


----------



## BamaDoc77

1999 CoRo
06 BBF
11 JLP Nacionales


----------



## bpegler

99 Partagas Churchill de Lux. Finally in it's own. Unfortunately discontinued.


----------



## Wildone

RyJ Short....


----------



## astripp

protekk said:


> A 2008 partagas 898 courtesy of astripp... Thanks buddy it's smoking great.


Most welcome. They are amazing cigars.


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted 07 Famosos ( Thanks Rick) that was just awesome....


----------



## jdfutureman

CoRo on the backporch on a calm evening. This one is worth moving to the chair under the stars and not staring at the screen for a bit.:thumb:


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Churchill De Luxe from 2000.

A lovely smoke. A pity they got discontinued.


----------



## kapathy

psd4 from mar 11........ ya know im starting to really hate the fact that im raiding my cc humi way mor than my nc humi's....... i blame you all!


----------



## sengjc

Bolivar Gold Medal from 2007.

Richly earthy and lots of toasty tobacco flavours. Lots of spice. Lovely smoke but I prefer the Bolivar Corona Gigantes to this, to be honest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V after a big pancake breakfast black coffee and Florida strawberries.


----------



## BamaDoc77

OSE MAY07 Sir Winston.. Best cigar I've had all year, hands down.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> OSE MAY07 Sir Winston.. Best cigar I've had all year, hands down.


I am glad to hear that Bama thinking about some 03's.


----------



## BamaDoc77

03s are delicious too...wasnt a big fan of 04 or 05, but 06-til now seems like ones for the ages, or AGING rather...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Bama on your input order placed!
Right now i am smoking a Montie Grand Edmundo i still say the #2 is better lol!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Esplendido...2 hrs of bliss


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 this Morn...and a Punch Royal 12 this Afternoon...Very Nice !


----------



## Hopperb

Connie #1 while working on a backhoe in the yard digging out, and laying the stone for a dry creek bed. I didn't get to focus on it but the creaminess was wonderful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Diplo # 4 this Morn...and a Punch Royal 12 this Afternoon...Very Nice !


Damn Wildone i love the new avatar is she married have any sisters lol!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Afternoon.....Carlos Valdez custom (drool), padron 3000 (yummy, always consistent), then a 2010 Trini Reyes (sick, not good, they need a lot more time down)


----------



## harley33

A '10 Monte #2 during a rain storm. Too much humidity in the air, good flavor, no smoke. A RA extra earlier, these might have lost their robust flavor. I've got about 5 or 6 from the first box still in the "ready to smoke" humidor, but the other boxes won't see daylight for a while.


----------



## astripp

Party short, and again to steal Tony's catchphrase I am twanging my ass off. Best minuto day in and day out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham.
Have a great day all!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Forgot to post yesterday. Was 70 and Sunny in Plymouth. Started with a NC, and realized i have just about lost my flavor for them, and quickly switched to a SCDLH EP '11. Was heavenly with a couple Tang and Tonics !! Cant wait to get out of work today and see what CC will be talking to me when i open the humi. Have a good one guys !!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

RASS today as I've waited long enough for them to recover from their journey. Actually seeking shade in the park. 

Amazing day!


----------



## asmartbull

an 04 RYJ in this 70 degree weather.............I will miss these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2001 Trinidad Doble Robusto from the farmhouse humidor gifted to me by Mr. Pegler 1/2000 made review to follow.


----------



## avitti

Connie 1 coffee black after 7 hours of car shopping w/girl friend--would have preferred root canal without novocaine


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn site timed my out while writing the damn review:frusty:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Upmann corona junior


----------



## asmartbull

06 connie 1
I have never been disappointed with any Connie.
It could easily be my daily smoke


----------



## astripp

PSD4


----------



## TrippMc4

'11 Siglo II. Very nice for a young cigar.


----------



## Wildone

Boli Gold....Nice !


----------



## jaypulay

PSD4 - GOT SEP 10. Wrapper cracked a end of 1/3. A solid smoke nevertheless. These have been my go to's for the last 6 months.


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Connie 1... Great end to a shitty day!


----------



## Scott W.

Sounds like some great smoking guys, checking in with my cardiologist to see how much longer before I can have a smoke


----------



## Scott W.

asmartbull said:


> an 04 RYJ in this 70 degree weather.............I will miss these


 jealous Bullman, sounds like a great day with a great stick


----------



## BlackandGold508

I know i am still new to the cc world. But this is my new favorite smoke to date. Party Short '10. Was amazing from beginning to end !!!


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Specially Selected now, Partagas Aristocrats yesterday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short pales in comparison to the cigar i smoked yesterday. Black coffee whites and ham. Have a blessed day all!


----------



## BlackandGold508

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short pales in comparison to the cigar i smoked yesterday. Black coffee whites and ham. Have a blessed day all!


Dont make me come to NY !!! :fencing: lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dont make me come to NY !!! :fencing: lol


Your always welcome bro!


----------



## astripp

SLR Lonsdale, and boy is this a good cigar for warm weather.


----------



## jdfutureman

Juan Lopez #1 which very enjoyable, again


----------



## asmartbull

08 Unicos....Summer is here, at least for the moment....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie GE sorry i just don't get these gonna spark up a #2 after dinner!


----------



## Hopperb

Juan Lopez #2 and a Monte #2


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898...Nice !


----------



## Old Salty

Smoked a couple PSD4's.......very, very tasty!


----------



## sengjc

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill. 2008 batch, I believe.

Lovely smoke this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC cafe con leche breakfast burrito.
Peace my brothers.


----------



## ten08

Last night was my first Monte #2 and it was fantastic! I've never had a cigar go through as many flavor changes along the way. Construction/draw was perfect, which I understand should not be taken for granted. It was so good that some of the local wildlife wanted a taste when I finally set it down!

 

Thanks for the experience Bob!


----------



## BamaDoc77

JLP Nacionales this morning, with Emeril's Big and Bold coffee. I am happy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short my first 2011 they just landed. Gotta say once again great cigar. I have yet to sample a bad Partagas from11 they don't exist :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sir Winston
The first 1/3 was so-so
The final 2/3's, heavenly.............

That said, I have had some #2 that were equally as good


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee on back porch wondering how the Jets will use Tebow in their offense.


----------



## bpegler

Adam, I'm so glad you enjoyed that Montecristo #2. They are the Havana I first fell in love with. I'm sure that I'm not the only one.

Today is another beautiful sunny day, so one of my last few SLR As from an 01 box. Smoking like a honeyed dream.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 can't be beat when there on they are heavan!
Just lit a PSD#4 damn i love these Becks to keep me company while grilling out back.


----------



## asmartbull

11, 898.....If I were a betting man, I would say that these may be the best regular production
cigar of 11.
Guys going deep will be rewarded....


----------



## Wildone

PLPC this Morn. & a Parti Short Mid Afternoon.. both Nice ...
Now what for the Eve...


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> 11, 898.....If I were a betting man, I would say that these may be the best regular production
> cigar of 11.
> Guys going deep will be rewarded....


Ooooh, Im in deep then, Lexington Steele deep.


----------



## Son Of Thor

My first Party 898 and definitely not my last. Paired with a Rogue Brutal IPA. I can't believe I have waiting this long to try these. I'll have to put this one down for my next order.


----------



## Wildone

Trini Robusto T...YUMM....


----------



## sengjc

Por Larranaga Petit Corona, 2008.

Lots of cream, nuts and caramel in this one. Rich and luxurious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee power-bar while getting boxes ready to mail.
Peace all!


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn Wildone i love the new avatar is she married have any sisters lol!


I knew you could tell a good CC...:mischief:


----------



## aea6574

CoRo yesterday afternoon. Such an incredible smoke, wish I could smoke these every day.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee black making a shopping list while planning what to attack with badda-bing


----------



## jdfutureman

11 PSD4 in the park before the temp ramps into summer territory this afternoon. 

What a stick!


----------



## asmartbull

Today we are serving an 08 LGC MD#2 with Iced Coffee followed
by some Jefferson Reserve.
Anyone who can make it over is welcome to partake


----------



## astripp

Spent the morning with my last lusitania from 08. 2 hours, 45 minutes of a great journey.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Monte 2.....if it were any better, it would be illegal......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Sabrosos Asian Re review to follow then i gotta tend the BBQ


----------



## Hopperb

Upmann #2 excellent!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monticristo #2 09 3 fingers of Havana Club 7 year old. 
Damn i don't know whats sweeter!!!!!!!!!!:second:


----------



## astripp

HDM Des Dieux from '03. 
When I first tried this cigar, I was unimpressed because it was so hyped. I had an aged, a recent, and almost wrote it off. Then I lit one up since warmth and spring made me hanker for something lighter but I wasn't feeling fruit tonight. 
The cigar has toffee, subtle spice, and a honeyed cream. The cigar isn't blow you away good, but is high quality, easy smoking, smooth as silk, and takes you on a nice path. I think the cigar is more a great regular smoke, and not the special occasion cigar it was made out to be.


----------



## CeeGar

astripp said:


> HDM Des Dieux from '03.
> When I first tried this cigar, I was unimpressed because it was so hyped. I had an aged, a recent, and almost wrote it off. Then I lit one up since warmth and spring made me hanker for something lighter but I wasn't feeling fruit tonight.
> The cigar has toffee, subtle spice, and a honeyed cream. The cigar isn't blow you away good, but is high quality, easy smoking, smooth as silk, and takes you on a nice path. I think the cigar is more a great regular smoke, and not the special occasion cigar it was made out to be.


I still have some of these. I have not smoked one in quite some time. Maybe they are not benefiting from further aging.....


----------



## asmartbull

CeeGar said:


> I still have some of these. I have not smoked one in quite some time. Maybe they are not benefiting from further aging.....


Colin
I have gone through a cpl boxes of the 03's and would recommend them smoking or wrapping them to slow the process.
IMHO, they could soon could loose their legs..


----------



## jdfutureman

I finally put down that RP Ocean Club and lit a Party short. Thank goodness! I feel much better now thank you :biggrin:


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo Edmundo, 2010.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black power bar peace all!


----------



## BlackandGold508

I know this is What DID You Smoke Today, and not What ARE You Gonna Smoke today....But 3 hours into work, and my day has been a shi*show so far !! I have a date with a round of golf later, and a PSD4 !!!!!! Bring on the weekend !!!


----------



## astripp

10 minutes into one of the fabled '01 SLR DC. If the start is any indication, there is a reason this cigar has such a reputation.


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc coffee dark on the back porch-looks like a beautiful day


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> Colin
> I have gone through a cpl boxes of the 03's and would recommend them smoking or wrapping them to slow the process.
> IMHO, they could soon could loose their legs..


Thanks for the tip, Al. It seems that the last time I did have one it was a bit underwhelming. May go ahead and burn through these, as I need the humi space anyhow. lol


----------



## jdfutureman

astripp said:


> 10 minutes into one of the fabled '01 SLR DC. If the start is any indication, there is a reason this cigar has such a reputation.


Andrew, I'm curious how this guy finished up for you?


----------



## astripp

jdfutureman said:


> Andrew, I'm curious how this guy finished up for you?


John,
It is only an hour in at this point but the SLR DC is going strong still. There is classic SLR apricot, earth, sweetness, bread pudding, and on the finish that herbal flavor I often find in SLR. Sometimes I think that herbal flavor is what happens to the licorice that is prominent when younger. It is lush and there is tons of smoke. Next year I will grab a cab for aging if this is what 11 years does to the DC.


----------



## Hopperb

Upmann Mag 50 on the deck while on a conference call


----------



## astripp

The final stretch brought some changes, where the fruit died off, with bread pudding being strong, especially through the nose and the aroma was very coffee like. The cigar is very complex, and is a great journey. I put this cigar above yesterday's 08 lusi. This is a great cigar for when you have a long, long time since a double corona is a 2+ hour smoke. This lasted me 2 hours 20 minutes of smoke time, and I didn't nub it so it could easily have lasted another 15 or so if I had a nubber or corncob handy.


----------



## Wildone

Siglo VI...Very vice clean, crisp and smooth..with a cup of Coffee this Morn..
Enjoying this Spring warm Day...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO sweet strong spicy chocolate nuts bliss.
Should have reviewed it but got lost in the moment.


----------



## asmartbull

A 10 CCE that still had jet lag......Great cohiba flavor
I wish they made a "classic" in a corona gorda !!!!


----------



## gator_79

Just finished a HdM Epi 2 while sitting on my back deck watching the thunderstorm roll through. It cooled the weather down a made for a very enjoyable smoke. Add for the smoke the draw was perfect and the flavor was mild to med, creamy, earth, hints of wood, choc., and coffee.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Trinidad Reyes............Spied Smoked Butter...........just awesome


----------



## Wildone

LGC # 2... Light , quiet smoke.... with a Blue Chimay... Nice !


----------



## yellowv

Cohiba secretos V Maduro. Tasty little bastard.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee after an egg white tomato red bell pepper omelet ala Lillian.


----------



## ptpablo

H. Upmann mag 48 EL 09 with a Tully's french roast K-cup on the deck. quietest morning i had in 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## eyesack

Someone talk me out of smoking one of these ROTT please! They've been talking to me in my sleep


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The kids are flying a kite in the back yard.
A Monti Grand Edmundo and an Arnold Palmer life is good!


----------



## BlackandGold508

Light one up Isaac !!!!! lol. did that help ?


----------



## asmartbull

08 Fundy....Boys if you ever want to feel like royalty,,,smoke one of these....


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1 this Morn, before the drive to Steamboat.
Sitting here waiting for my boys next Wrestling match.
He is 1 and 1 so far today.


----------



## astripp

Principe this morning. Full of spice, even more than some shorts I've had.


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Hoyo Epi # 1 this Morn, before the drive to Steamboat.
> Sitting here waiting for my boys next Wrestling match.
> He is 1 and 1 so far today.


David, just a side note, I am heading to Copper next Thursday for a week, perhaps we can catch up


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> David, just a side note, I am heading to Copper next Thursday for a week, perhaps we can catch up


Sounds good Al, I hope it works out that we can hook up.
Breckenridge used to have a Cigar friendly
Lounge.


----------



## Hopperb

CoRo this afternoon


----------



## harley33

Last night had a R&J EL '04 that was fabulous, this morning enjoyed a H Upmann Royal Robbie and the loser of the lot this afternoon was a Siglo VI from 04. Those might have to go....


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Last night had a R&J EL '04 that was fabulous, this morning enjoyed a H Upmann Royal Robbie and the loser of the lot this afternoon was a Siglo VI from 04. Those might have to go....


Sorry to hear about the VI, I always wondered why they were still around
Today, I wrapped another box of the RYJ's....want to keep them just the way they are...


----------



## harley33

Bull- as I recall, they were not like this last year, but who knows. The R&J's are perfect right now IMHO. I have a couple of singles left from the first box, the other 2 are sealed tight. I don't want them to change.


----------



## BamaDoc77

HdM Epicure #2 (TUBO)...Very young, but QUITE good. This one is ROTT.


----------



## ptpablo

magic hat #9 and reminding myself how good a RASS really is!!!!!!


----------



## Slowreaction

My first Cuban. Belocosos fino from 08 or 09 from what I was told.


----------



## CeeGar

2002 Cohiba Siglo V. An elegant smoke to be sure. Roasted coffee beans, creamy, slight cedar and pepper. A very complex and rich cigar. I have some more of these...I may have to break out a review on the next one.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Dip no. 5 while playing with my son outside.


----------



## aea6574

898 while watching some basketball today.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Hopperb

PSD4 and a cup of Green Mtn Coffee this evening


----------



## lebz

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## Son Of Thor

CORO from May 09, this is my third one from this box and it was definitely better than the last one, which was probably a year ago. This one tunneled on me for most of it which I think is what caused the harshness in the middle of it. So I guess I'm still waiting to have a great coro, hopefully this box comes around or maybe I need to pick up a newer box of them to try out.


----------



## z0diac

Had a Montecristo Petit Edmundo. Started off absolutely FABULOUS. I just wanted to rip it apart and eat the thing it was so good. For the FIRST half. For some reason the 2nd end was more acrid, dirty, etc.. dunno why. My others from the same box weren't like that. I might just have to smoke another to test


----------



## Wildone

BBF.... and a Blue Chimay in the Hot tub kicking back this lovely Eve .... Nice !


----------



## sengjc

Last night with mates and slow drinks: Montecristo A from 2008. The most refined of Montecristos and truly showcases what the illustrious marque is capable. A class above all the other vitolas in its portfolio, ultra complex, zero harshness, ultra smooth, ultra rich exceedingly aromatic and perfectly constructed.

This followed by a Partagas Aristocrats to cap off the night which.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My Cohiba 1966 LE that arrived some months ago. S-W-E-E-E-E-E-T!!!:thumb: Wonderful! And I did have to adjust my eyesight a little bit to regain focus!


----------



## eyesack

PSD4 earlier today just because it was nice out


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V coffee black after a big country breakfast.


----------



## avitti

Party short Bustelo coffee eggs over


----------



## astripp

Upmann 46, coffee black. I love the Upmann Epicure because it has so much of the 46, but I can smoke the epicure in the winter while I take my time with CG's.


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba BHK 54 from a '10 box. These are wonderful, lots of tropical nuts. Three more years and they'll be perfect.

Probably. 


I don't think I have enough from this early release.

Hope The 56s turn out this well.


----------



## Wildone

PD # 4 ... on this Beauty of a Morn....even the grass is starting to turn green !
View attachment 66286


----------



## Reino

Boli #1 Tubo Sept 09


----------



## harley33

'10 Winnie the pooh...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Weather warmed up sun came out cold spell on the way took advantage and grabbed a Partagas Serie D Especial too bad they only come in 10 count boxes!


----------



## astripp

Still, there are some serious sales going on for the PSDE if you want to stock up!


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ..............just great
08 JL Corona Gorda......Better than most NC's, not as good as most CC's


----------



## Son Of Thor

Trinidad Reyes, I'd say the best one of these I have had yet. 

Very smooth, all the harshness is gone that was in some of the previous ones I've had.


----------



## Wildone

PL Robo. Asian RE...not bad....


----------



## Hopperb

VR Unicos


----------



## yellowv

Party Short with about 3 years on it.


----------



## piperdown

Monte #4. Nice and smooth.


----------



## MarkC

RyJ Churchill


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Presidente, 2008.


----------



## sengjc

bpegler said:


> Cohiba BHK 54 from a '10 box. These are wonderful, lots of tropical nuts. Three more years and they'll be perfect.
> 
> Probably.
> 
> I don't think I have enough from this early release.
> 
> Hope The 56s turn out this well.


Only time will tell.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

Principe Bustelo dark cheese burger cheese burger cheese burger-hey i skipped breakfast


----------



## asmartbull

Today we are serving Boli Simones with Jefferson's Reserve,,,,All are welcome...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Most of the day in meetings just gonna sit back Becks Dark Montie #2 on deck!


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> Today we are serving Boli Simones with Jefferson's Reserve,,,,All are welcome...


How are those Al ? I have been eyeing a box.


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> How are those Al ? I have been eyeing a box.


David
They are very good now and will be outstanding.
One of the best Boli's I have ever had.


----------



## kapathy

romeo Y julietta regalia de londres from 06......good burn, little smoke tight draw..... i think maybe to soon after delivery for these


----------



## asmartbull

09 Party Prez.
I love this cigar.
Not "exceptional" in any one category, but "very good"
in all of them.

What idiot decided to stop making these.....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

A '98 Hoyo de M....something or other. I forget what it is called but I am pretty sure I can't get them any more
An '03 Cohiba Reserva Selectiones Torpedo
An 08 PSD4,
A '00 Vegueros seoane
I think that was it.......


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo & Julieta Milles Fleurs


----------



## Wildone

RyJ petite Corona this Morn.... Siglo I this Afternoon.....Enjoyable !


----------



## sengjc

asmartbull said:


> 09 Party Prez.
> I love this cigar.
> Not "exceptional" in any one category, but "very good"
> in all of them.
> 
> What idiot decided to stop making these.....


They discontinued the Presidentes?

No wonder they are so hard to find these days...


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee black w/shot of espresso time to make the doughnuts..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee black Partagas short 2 over easy potatoes bacon. Cold as a witches tit out there this morning.


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

09' Bolivar Gold Medal to start the day. I'm surprised these aren't more popular. Oh well, more for me!


----------



## Nathan King

Some espresso and a Trinidad Reyes on my patio this beautiful morning. The birds were chirping, my Yorkie was sitting next to me, and the sun was just coming up. Perfection! Even this hectic start to the work day can't shake me from the good mood the experience put me in.


----------



## Hopperb

Party Short with Kona coffee this morning and currently a PSD4 while on a conference call


----------



## avitti

Connie 1-prosciutto and mozzarella more coffee please


----------



## dav0

Gonna have me my first "farm fresh" Johnny-O today at lunch time! It's the "World Famous Rollers" Short Piramide shagfoot:









I can't wait!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte #2,,,,I have yet to be disappointed with a box younger than these .....Cocoa up the wazoo


----------



## karatekyle

Posting to follow. And to find this thread later! I've got 10-15 southern island sticks sitting here in my humidor from you twangy cigar boys. I think I'll spark one next Saturday if this cold goes away!

I'm Kyle, by the way. If any of you guys vacation on the pipe side of the forum, you've probably seen a bit more of me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V cafe con leche!


----------



## bpegler

Okay, my day changed because of talking to Al.

He reminded me to be grateful for a gorgeous day and smoke a big cigar.

76 degrees right now, brilliant sunshine, dogwoods and redbuds are in full bloom. Fixed quick burgers on the grill for an early dinner.

Now the cigar. 2010 Handsome Jimmy custom rolled Salomones. A maduro beast. Very dark for a Havana.

Pre draw faint leather. Really superb construction. Easy draw, but not loose.

I'm early in this stick. Cedar and honey butter. Tons of smoke, I look like the Wizard of Oz.

Only a couple more hours to go...


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes.... Nice !


----------



## doomXsaloon

Dang, guess I should've posted this here! Bear with me, fellas....I'm new to the twang!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/308285-my-1st-partagas-serie-d-no-4-a.html


----------



## sengjc

Cuaba Distinguidos from 2008. Smooth creaminess.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee Brooklyn bagel tomato and bacon and cream cheese.
Have a great day all!


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE with a Bloody -Mary
This may be the best Boli I have ever had and
the idiot who discontinued them, should be shot !


----------



## jdfutureman

Had my first Quai D'Orsay last night. It was an Imperiales and it has some very nice subtle twang. I enjoyed it but it isn't moving to my must have list.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sharp provolone and a dry sausage from Arthur Ave that i had in the back of the fridge. Damn i got no Italian bread so i am using a Bagel lol!
PSD#4 for desert watching the thunderstorms roll through!:dude:


----------



## piperdown

dav0 said:


> Gonna have me my first "farm fresh" Johnny-O today at lunch time! It's the "World Famous Rollers" Short Piramide shagfoot:
> 
> View attachment 37732
> 
> 
> I can't wait!


Hey I've got a couple of those! Almost forgot I had them. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## karatekyle

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sharp provolone and a dry sausage from Arthur Ave that i had in the back of the fridge. Damn i got no Italian bread so i am using a Bagel lol!
> PSD#4 for desert watching the thunderstorms roll through!:dude:


I don't know what I like more about this thread. The delicious sounding cigars or Tony's amazing mealtime masterpieces :hungry:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Decided to check in on my PL Encantos, it was pretty good. They can probably use a little more tiime to smooth out some, but I was getting some of that PL caramel flavor in it.


----------



## asmartbull

10, 52 Behike
I once described this as a circus for you palate.
It is settling down to be class act.
While getting better, I will not smoke another for at least a yr.
These are long term investments boys.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monte Petit Edmundo


----------



## KcJason1

99 RyJ exhibition #4


----------



## avitti

jdfutureman said:


> Had my first Quai D'Orsay last night. It was an Imperiales and it has some very nice subtle twang. I enjoyed it but it isn't moving to my must have list.


X 2


----------



## jdfutureman

El Principe by the pool for happy hour. Down in FL for the evening


----------



## Wildone

jdfutureman said:


> El Principe by the pool for happy hour. Down in FL for the evening


Same here in Colorado..... Nice !


----------



## jdfutureman

David maybe I should consult with you later on my after dinner smoke. :biggrin1:


----------



## dav0

Son Of Thor said:


> Monte Petit Edmundo


Al, glad that you enjoyed that fine smoke, but I must pose a question. I just enjoyed this TTT Robbie-T and it's the best cigar I've had in a year!

Given the fact that Trini's are made in the same factory, were the flagship habano prior to Cohiba, and even down to the pretty little pigtail, is the Behike really worth that extra $20. I'm not being sarcastic, I've never had the later, but I sure do love the former!

Now the pron:









It could just be that the days are getting longer, and I was able to get home from my 9 to 5 and still catch some rays. Or it may be that the past few days have been chilly, and after a brief thundershows (in March?) it was my mood welcomed the incoming warmth, but as I said, I can't recall a better cigar in the past 365 days!

And the proof:









The good ones get screwed in the end! BTW, still wound up burning my fingers because I smoked it down so far the screw heated up!


----------



## asmartbull

dav0 said:


> Al, glad that you enjoyed that fine smoke, but I must pose a question. I just enjoyed this TTT Robbie-T and it's the best cigar I've had in a year!
> 
> Given the fact that Trini's are made in the same factory, were the flagship habano prior to Cohiba, and even down to the pretty little pigtail, is the Behike really worth that extra $20. I'm not being sarcastic, I've never had the later, but I sure do love the former!
> 
> Now the pron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be that the days are getting longer, and I was able to get home from my 9 to 5 and still catch some rays. Or it may be that the past few days have been chilly, and after a brief thundershows (in March?) it was my mood welcomed the incoming warmth, but as I said, I can't recall a better cigar in the past 365 days!
> 
> And the proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good ones get screwed in the end! BTW, still wound up burning my fingers because I smoked it down so far the screw heated up!


Dave
Great question and perhaps a couple guys might chime in to balance my input.
IMHO, TODAY, the 2010's are not worth it to me. The 52's are going for about 25.00+/- and it is not 5.00 better than the 10 Espy or Winston. That isn't to say that 5 yrs from now I will think the same. I think it has incredible potential, if you are prepared to wait. It just isn't a cigar that smokes well young. The other day I had an 09 Trin Fundy that also blew it away........It really comes down to weather you have enough CC's to put these away for a few yrs. PM me your addy and you can decide for yourself.....

To add one more thing....For guys that are new to this side, there are probably 20 other cigars I would try first


----------



## doomXsaloon

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> Great question and perhaps a couple guys might chime in to balance my input.
> IMHO, TODAY, the 2010's are not worth it to me. The 52's are going for about 25.00+/- and it is not 5.00 better than the 10 Espy or Winston. That isn't to say that 5 yrs from now I will think the same. I think it has incredible potential, if you are prepared to wait. It just isn't a cigar that smokes well young. The other day I had an 09 Trin Fundy that also blew it away........It really comes down to weather you have enough CC's to put these away for a few yrs. PM me your addy and you can decide for yourself.....
> 
> To add one more thing....For guys that are new to this side, there are probably 20 other cigars I would try first


So, having smoked my first PSD4 yesterday (I'm still smiling!), what, for example, are some of these 20 that I might look to next??
Thanks!


----------



## piperdown

Trini pc, rather nice but kind of bland compared to the monte #4 the other day.


----------



## asmartbull

doomXsaloon said:


> So, having smoked my first PSD4 yesterday (I'm still smiling!), what, for example, are some of these 20 that I might look to next??
> Thanks!


Ken
I will just list a few of my Favs from various Marcas
CoRo, Esplendido
UpMann, Epicures, Corona Major, Connie 1, #2, Sir Winston ( I like Upmann)I 
Party 898
Monte #2, #4, Especiales, Gran Edmundo
VR Unicos, Famosos
Boli, PC, Finos, Corona Extra, Corona Extra
Hoyo Epi 2, I prefer the 1
RASS, RASCC

IMHO, Noobs should try these before dropping big cash on cigars that just take a long time to come around

Happy Hunting


----------



## dav0

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> Great question and perhaps a couple guys might chime in to balance my input.
> IMHO, TODAY, the 2010's are not worth it to me. The 52's are going for about 25.00+/- and it is not 5.00 better than the 10 Espy or Winston. That isn't to say that 5 yrs from now I will think the same. I think it has incredible potential, if you are prepared to wait. It just isn't a cigar that smokes well young. The other day I had an 09 Trin Fundy that also blew it away........It really comes down to weather you have enough CC's to put these away for a few yrs. PM me your addy and you can decide for yourself.....
> 
> To add one more thing....For guys that are new to this side, there are probably 20 other cigars I would try first


Thanks for the info Al, my trigger finger has really been itching on the Behike 52, but just can't come to terms on the cost! BTW, the Trini today was from 09/2010 and I hadn't had one, probably, in 2+ years, but when I did it was probably fresh, all the more reason today's may have blown my mind that much more. Funny thing is, a few years ago after trying out the Robbie-T I didn't think they warranted the price difference between it and a HdM Epi 2 or Monte Eddy! Just always thought of myself as of a everyday production cigar guy.



doomXsaloon said:


> So, having smoked my first PSD4 yesterday (I'm still smiling!), what, for example, are some of these 20 that I might look to next??
> Thanks!


Al's advice is sound, you can take his list to the bank!


----------



## doomXsaloon

asmartbull said:


> Ken
> I will just list a few of my Favs from various Marcas
> CoRo, Esplendido
> UpMann, Epicures, Corona Major, Connie 1, #2, Sir Winston ( I like Upmann)I
> Party 898
> Monte #2, #4, Especiales, Gran Edmundo
> VR Unicos, Famosos
> Boli, PC, Finos, Corona Extra, Corona Extra
> Hoyo Epi 2, I prefer the 1
> RASS, RASCC
> 
> IMHO, Noobs should try these before dropping big cash on cigars that just take a long time to come around
> 
> Happy Hunting


Thanks...I've got me a shopping list! lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## asmartbull

Today the Regios was yelling the loudest..........With iced coffee, it is a great mid-day smoke


----------



## bboz

Had a Trini reyes on my walk to the PATH station. Perfect smoke for the walk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

08 CORO right now after helping my buddy Dave cut down a Canadian Maple.


----------



## jdfutureman

Connie #1 while taking a walk in the woods after lunch.


----------



## yellowv

Tomorrow I am having 2 wisdom teeth and another molar removed. Won't be able to smoke probably for a couple of weeks at least. So I made the last one before count.


----------



## jdfutureman

HdM EE before dinner by a lake. It was a nice day. Now for the evening Flight back north


----------



## Wildone

LGC # 2...Light and smooth...not bad...


----------



## jdfutureman

OH I almost forget the BBF With some B&B last night by the pool. 

Shawn, we'll get em next trip


----------



## harley33

Birthday cigar was a BHK 56 that I have had for about a year or so. First third was nice with slight almonds and mild grassy flavors, middle third was good but not anything that jumped out, last third was like the first, but more "in your face". Overall, a nice B-Day smoke, but not sure it's worthy of the price tag.... I had a '10 Winnie in the bullpen, should have gone that route.


----------



## Wildone

Happy B-day Jeff.....


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos #2. Just one of my favorites. Last one in this box, but I've got some depth in these.

I'm always a little sad finishing up a great box.


----------



## Wildone

bpegler said:


> RyJ Hermosos #2. Just one of my favorites. Last one in this box, but I've got some depth in these.
> 
> I'm always a little sad finishing up a great box.


Found a box or 2 but I did not pull the trigger as they are 500 $ a box now and I had not tried one so I am gun shy with that price...


----------



## harley33

I'm with you Bob, I have a couple of singles sitting in the main humi, but I am putting it off since I will have to crack a new box open when they are gone. I have a little depth, but what is the correct safety stock? Is there such a thing? I'll kick myself if they disappear....


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> Happy B-day Jeff.....


Thanks David - It was a good day!


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> Found a box or 2 but I did not pull the trigger as they are 500 $ a box now and I had not tried one so I am gun shy with that price...


IMHO $500 is too much without trying them. PM your addy, and you can judge for yourself.

Jeff


----------



## Wildone

harley33 said:


> IMHO $500 is too much without trying them. PM your addy, and you can judge for yourself.
> 
> Jeff


That is such an act of Generosity, I am flattered. Thanks Jeff for the offer....
Tried to RG you but it says spread it around more before I can hit you again.....


----------



## tdkimer

[SUB]Party Short on my commute home. 
Happy B Day Jeff! Kind regards to a great BOTL!![/SUB]


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Serie P No. 2, more from the 2008 stash.

Has developed an interesting fruity note, almost Bolivar like. Greater depth of earth and chocolate. Fast becoming my no. 1 stick, watch out Shorts!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee power bar Happy birthday Jeff very generous.


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> I'm with you Bob, I have a couple of singles sitting in the main humi, but I am putting it off since I will have to crack a new box open when they are gone. I have a little depth, but what is the correct safety stock? Is there such a thing? I'll kick myself if they disappear....


One thing is for certain. They will disappear. When they do, probably will reappear on the secondary market at around $125-150 a fiver.

I think that this is a multiple box worthy cigar, and has the legs for many more years, although Als idea of keeping these in low air exchange packaging has real merit.

BTW, very generous of you to gift cigars on your birthday, Jeff!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> That is such an act of Generosity, I am flattered. Thanks Jeff for the offer....
> Tried to RG you but it says spread it around more before I can hit you again.....


I got him for ya just reloaded!


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I got him for ya just reloaded!


Thanks Tony... I will hit you also when it lets me Reload....


----------



## Bunner

I had another one of my Trini Reyes and they are freaking awesome. Very smooth with a sligth pepper. mmmm must buy more


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

08 CORO after a long meeting in JERSEY!


----------



## Tarks

Just puffing on a Boli Especial No. 1. Good cigars.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Monte Grand Edmundo :cowboyic9:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite Edmundo and a Spaten i really like these next to the #2 my favorite Montie!:nod:


----------



## Wildone

Enjoying this Beautiful Friday Afternoon...
View attachment 66346


----------



## Wildone

Trini Short Rob. T to end this night....VERY NICE !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My second Montecristo Gran Reserva No. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee short stack of pancakes real butter and real Maple syrup yummy.


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short black coffee short stack of pancakes real butter and real Maple syrup yummy.


Damn, you are making me hungry....


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Pyr. EL. Espresso....


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc a little tight on the draw-but nice


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure Especial EL 04. Wonderful cigar. Started a little "favorite EL" thread because of it...


----------



## lebz

Smoking my first CORO.. Was bombed to me by golf guy in the Canadian secret Santa. Honestly... This is incredible


----------



## harley33

Busted open a box of '10 Mag 50's that I have had for a year or so. I had 1 and the rest are going back to time-out in the cooler. Enough said....


----------



## KcJason1

Trinidad fundy Simply fantastic!


----------



## truckertim

Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill. Tasty lil boogers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Busted open a box of '10 Mag 50's that I have had for a year or so. I had 1 and the rest are going back to time-out in the cooler. Enough said....


Sorry for your disappointment Jeff was never a fan of the 50 my poison is the 46.

3 fingers of knob creek and a CORO for me.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Carlos Valdez custom roll, looks like a turd, smokes like a dream


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back from Peter Luger's with my girlfriend A Montie#2 gets the call.
Nothing like a great cigar after a meal.


----------



## yellowv

Mmmmm a nice steak and a Monte #2 is indeed a great combo.


----------



## piperdown

Psd4 from 09. Very nice.


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI...and some Port after a Good Day with the Family...


----------



## sengjc

A gifted Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2. Very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 black coffee big country breakfast.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1..and Coffee on a Beautiful Sunshine Morning...


----------



## Wildone

Liked the first stick so much, I will use the double post and do a GE EL Monte....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got the smoker going out back its ribs steaks burgers and dogs.
Gonna light another Montie Grand Edmundo if its good maybe a review if not i am going to pass out the last two boxes at my BBQ today and good Riddance.


----------



## ShortFuse

Is it me, or did that sound like an invitation? 

Had the smoker going yesterday with ribs and keilbasa. Had some buddies from work come over and we did a Senior NCO and Officer call. Smoked some Boli RCs and a couple of Monte 2s. We drank enough New Belgium beer for twice as many people. It was fun and we got to see each other without the rank on. Something we will do again.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Anytime my brother anytime, Glad you guys had a great get together. I am hoping as everyone will be here soon the damn rain holds up at least i know what cigars i will be passing out lol!


----------



## ShortFuse

Even with the rain... Good company makes the lousiest cigars better. But hey, I dont have to tell you that!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Truer words where never spoken. The socialization part of this hobby or obsession as i like to call it. Is the best part smoking eating drinking talking what else is there!
My invitation always stands Thom would be an honor to have you!


----------



## ShortFuse

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Truer words where never spoken. The socialization part of this hobby or obsession as i like to call it. Is the best part smoking eating drinking talking what else is there!
> My invitation always stands Thom would be an honor to have you!


I think I'll be up that way in September for some work related stuff. Gonna go hang out in NYC for a week or two during the UN General Assembly. Hopefully, I can snag some free time and figure out the public transit system. If not, we have tons of room here in Kansas and if you ever get exhausted in your search for the middle of nowhere...I have a good rest stop!

Back to topic! Im gonna dig out a good Cuban and smoke instead of banter in this thread! Sunday afternoon... I reckon a COLA!


----------



## Son Of Thor

PSD4 from 06 if I remember right. Its from a loose 5 pack in the humidor. I'm curious to see how it compares or differs from the recent production D4's I've had.


----------



## Wildone

Just a relaxing lazy Sunday, hitting another stick, a PD # 4:dizzy: ...Them damn Otters eating all the Trout in the River :mad2: only 1 so far Today.....
View attachment 66366
View attachment 66367


----------



## jdfutureman

Back in FL for less than 48 hrs. By the hottub with a gifted Diplomaticos #2 and a guiness. 

Very smooth with a perfect burn and perfect weather.


----------



## Wildone

jdfutureman said:


> Back in FL for less than 48 hrs. By the hottub with a gifted Diplomaticos #2 and a guiness.
> 
> Very smooth with a perfect burn and perfect weather.


Sounds Enjoyable...


----------



## szyzk

In Vegas right now, relaxing in the hotel room after a LONG day! Enjoying a '11 PSD4, have my legs stretched out in a comfortable chaise lounge with a great view of the strip. Life couldn't get any better.


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo No. 2 from a recent batch, ROA JUL 11.

Excellent smoking despite its youth. A return to form as I have been experiencing quite a few subpar batches in recent years.

Watch out Partagas P2, Montecristo No. 2 is making a come back!


----------



## Wildone

szyzk said:


> In Vegas right now, relaxing in the hotel room after a LONG day! Enjoying a '11 PSD4, have my legs stretched out in a comfortable chaise lounge with a great view of the strip. Life couldn't get any better.


Sounds like the High Life....Hope you have a blast....


----------



## szyzk

Wildone said:


> Sounds like the High Life....Hope you have a blast....


Oh yeah, it's wonderful! I'm going to find a few hours this afternoon to enjoy an HdM Epicure 1 from 2006. I probably won't have a cigar tonight because we have show tickets and we're having a late meal, then we'll be gambling into the wee hours... But, I'll take a Siglo I with me just in case!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short this morning A PSD#4 now.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Bolivar Belicosos Finos


----------



## jdfutureman

Back out by the hottub with a Juan Lopez #1. This is already owing away the MF Le Bijou I just finished. 

After 4 of these I'm super impressed with the construction and burn. I love the way these start mild and build.


----------



## szyzk

A 2004 Siglo I this afternoon after an AWESOME lunch of a few glasses of cask-aged IPA, "gourmet" poutine (duck confit, house-made cheese curd and veal stock reduction instead of traditional gravy), roasted bone marrow with a bacon marmalade, welsh rarebit (with an IPA/cheddar sauce), and one of the best burgers I've ever eaten: grass-fed beef (cooked rare) topped with gruyere, roasted tomato and Guiness aioli... Won a little bit of money gambling, went to a show, gambled a bit more, decided to skip dinner since I was still stuffed from lunch, drank my weight in scotch & sodas and then smoked a 2007 Siglo IV while playing video poker!


----------



## Wildone

szyzk said:


> A 2004 Siglo I this afternoon after an AWESOME lunch of a few glasses of cask-aged IPA, "gourmet" poutine (duck confit, house-made cheese curd and veal stock reduction instead of traditional gravy), roasted bone marrow with a bacon marmalade, welsh rarebit (with an IPA/cheddar sauce), and one of the best burgers I've ever eaten: grass-fed beef (cooked rare) topped with gruyere, roasted tomato and Guiness aioli... Won a little bit of money gambling, went to a show, gambled a bit more, decided to skip dinner since I was still stuffed from lunch, drank my weight in scotch & sodas and then smoked a 2007 Siglo IV while playing video poker!


Indulgence is the way of life in Sin City...I think your old Avitar horns are comming out ! Now bring out the Dancing girls.........
Smoked a El Principe...


----------



## szyzk

Wildone said:


> Indulgence is the way of life in Sin City...I think your old Avitar horns are comming out ! Now bring out the Dancing girls.........
> Smoked a El Principe...


I agree about indulgence, but I can't keep up a unnatural pace for too long! I'm skipping breakfast and will be spending my lunch money at the cigar lounge while my wife has her hair cut, so yesterday's lunch better have legs! :lol:

I'm taking an '06 HdM Epicure 1 and a '10 SCdlH Oficios to the lounge, not sure right now which one I want to smoke so I best take both to be safe.


----------



## Hopperb

RASS on another conference call...


----------



## Wildone

Silo I... Very Nice !


----------



## dav0

Johnny-O pigtail/shagfoot Cazador - farm fresh goodness!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham this morning.
Long day that started out shitty, but soon turned into one of the best days i have had in a very long time.
Always believe in the power of the LORD!
Sitting back with a Double Arrogant Bastard ale and a custom roll Robusto,



Its a custom roll Bespoke quite old and quite good the perfect ending to a great day thank you JESUS!


----------



## szyzk

Ended up smoking the Epicure No. 1 early this afternoon. On first smoke 12 short months ago it quickly became one of my favorites, and I enjoy them today just as much! I would take one of these over quite a few other cigars any day!


----------



## Wildone

Trini Short Rob. T...Nice !


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts...yum yum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee rice Chex and fresh strawberries.
I know i know but i gotta mix it up a little. Have a blessed day all!


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> rice Chex and fresh strawberries


Somebody send a dozen eggs to Tony, stat!


----------



## Johnny Rock

About an inch into an '09 Upmann Mag 50 I scored on a box split with a bud of mine.

Happy hour is very happy atm..... sweet tobacco, cedar, notes of dark coffee and nuts, and of course zee twango!!!

MMMMM, MMMMM good!!! :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 09 one dimensional but it was a great dimension review to follow if my droid uploads the pics.
I e-mailed them to myself still waiting for them to land!


----------



## Wildone

Parti Short this Morn.... Trini Robusto T now.....I must be on a Trini kick lately .....


----------



## asmartbull

I was sitting by a stream in Copper CO, trying to decide what to smoke, when a
gentleman asked if I minded some company. He then went on to tell me how he has been 
Nic and the DR on all these cigar trips. He then went on to tell me
how all the good rollers are no longer in Cuba and the CC's are an inferior cigar.
I gave him a Party 898 and had to take a phone call. 10 minutes later he apologized. 
Longer story short,,,,, he walked away with 5 of my CC's and I had a Padron 26. It didn't
suck, but not worth the price of admission


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tis better to give than receive!
Nice job BULLMAN i love making believers out of atheists!


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> I was sitting by a stream in Copper CO, trying to decide what to smoke, when a
> gentleman asked if I minded some company. He then went on to tell me how he has been
> Nic and the DR on all these cigar trips. He then went on to tell me
> how all the good rollers are no longer in Cuba and the CC's are an inferior cigar.
> I gave him a Party 898 and had to take a phone call. 10 minutes later he apologized.
> Longer story short,,,,, he walked away with 5 of my CC's and I had a Padron 26. It didn't
> suck, but not worth the price of admission


If you are in Copper I will pm you my # I wouldnt mind smoking a stick with you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese.
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## dav0

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short black coffee Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese.
> Have a blessed day all!


Tony you LOVE those Party shorts early in the day, don't ya? :smile:

This Eddy got it's due, a little large for the AM but what the hell, it was a bit young at a year:










Of course you know where it ended up:


----------



## szyzk

Smoking an 02/07 Boli CE right now - GREAT cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy thanks Mr Vitti!


----------



## Wildone

PLPC...Nice !


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats.


----------



## szyzk

03/11 PSD4 tonight... The second half of these cigars is just incredible, almost an overpowering burnt caramel flavor that is soooooo good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix supreme black coffee sweet Brooklyn Bagel cream Cheese and LOX.
No meat today have a blessed Good Friday!


----------



## Mante

Monte #4, Eggs, Ham, Veal & Fresh ground coffee. Life is good!


----------



## jdfutureman

09 HdM Epi #1. Just Delicious


----------



## Wildone

RA EL...


----------



## ShortFuse

Nothing too crazy. JLP Conservas from SEP 10. Just going to ease into a long weekend nice and slow. The cigar is rustic as hell but smokes about 100 times better than similarly priced NCs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My first ever HUpmann epicures Courtesy of BamaDoc thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## protekk

2010 Trini Robusto T courtesy of "Shortfuse". Thanks bud it's smoking great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn that Epicure was nice a cross between an H Upmann purito and a corona's junior. Very powerful little cigar i am gonna mix it up in the morning now. A nice alternative change of pace from the Party Short.


----------



## BamaDoc77

09 RG Coronas Extra...they dont get alot of publicity around here but damn, salted buttery pecan.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MDO #2 thanks Avitti!


----------



## harley33

07 Espy to start the weekend. Spring break is almost over.... hwell:


----------



## BamaDoc77

2007 Sir Winston.. ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

A little late, but I smoked a Vegas Robaina Unicos last night!!!!


----------



## Wildone

PD # 4..On this windy night....


----------



## sengjc

Punch Churchill, 2008.

One of the few vitolas from this marque that I enjoy.


----------



## Hopperb

2011 CoRo these just keep getting better and better


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo "C" EL 2003. Last stick and really sad to see it go.


----------



## avitti

Principe Bustelo espresso crumb cake-its going to be a beautiful day-There's nothing i have to do


----------



## Herf N Turf

BamaDoc77 said:


> 09 RG Coronas Extra...they dont get alot of publicity around here but damn, salted buttery pecan.


"Salted, buttery pecan?" You must realize, you're killing me. Right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann Epicure #2 Black Coffee Thanks again Bama!


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> H Upmann Epicure #2 Black Coffee Thanks again Bama!


Still full from the canolis eh Tony?
San cristobal el principle


----------



## aea6574

Party Short, best find ever I think. 

Thanks Tony

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

CORO this Great Morning espresso, draining & cleaning the Hot tub .....


----------



## Hopperb

On the deck enjoying the sun with the dogs and a Partagas #2 this is the toothiest wrapper I've ever seen. Very good


----------



## asmartbull

Just trying a 10 Coh Esp....
Gents, you can keep the Sig's and leave the classics to me


----------



## z0diac

Monte #2 before the game last night:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Montecristo Edmundo...


----------



## sengjc

Saint Luis Rey Churchill from 2001.

Exceedingly rich and aromatic.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

RASS Sep '11...bleh!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short black coffee Happy Easter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sengjc

Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos 2009 RE Asia-Pacifico.

Yet another rich and aromatic smoke.


----------



## avitti

Upmann pc Bustelo coffee-enjoy your Easter Sunday


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 3, ...Coffee, Thanks Jeff....Happy Easter....


----------



## jdfutureman

08 El Principe as scheduled with coffee and a touch of Grand Marnier as I'm tending to the Ham


----------



## dav0

Happy Easter or Passover, started today with a Cohiba Siglo II:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM lunch Club while the ham is in the oven Thanks Bama!
An Cohiba ESPY after the feast thanks Avitti!


----------



## jdfutureman

Ah closing the evening with a Party Short. Tried an nc but gave up on it before the midpoint.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Bolivar Petit Corona after lunch and a PSD4 late afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee!


----------



## asmartbull

'10 CCE...........Honey-Nut Grass...............Love it !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Leftover Ham sandwiches with the kids for lunch!
Carlos Valdez Custom Roll Thanks Bama!


----------



## BamaDoc77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Leftover Ham sandwiches with the kids for lunch!
> Carlos Valdez Custom Roll Thanks Bama!


So what did you think??


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats. Workday after Easter break blues and now playing catch up to accumulated workload.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> So what did you think??


I liked it so much i wrote a review on it!
Great cigar can't thank you enough Bama!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/308878-carlos-valdez-custom-roll.html


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost forgot whites and bacon black coffee partagas short.


----------



## dav0

Gonna take this fresh Johnny-O Mag47 out for a coffee break RIGHT NOW:


----------



## jdfutureman

RASS today. My 11'a are not as good as they were a month or two ago. The underlying base is not bad but the Flavors are more muddled. 

May have to take a break from them for a while. Anyone else finding something similar on these lately?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Grand Edmundo:frusty: still trying to like these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 while grilling some Ribs ,Burgers and dogs now that's more like it!


----------



## karmaz00

VR farmie, robusto..and a 06 PPCE


----------



## Wildone

Principe and more to follow.... and 8 butts for our Groups Safety Meeting....
View attachment 66531
View attachment 66532


----------



## asmartbull

07 RASCC , Love these things


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Principe and more to follow.... and 8 butts for our Groups Safety Meeting....
> View attachment 66531
> View attachment 66532


nice when do we eat lol!


----------



## Wildone

Tony, I will slap on 4 Briskets for the extra company...Any time the invite is open.....
View attachment 66533

SLR Churchhill at the moment.....


----------



## piperdown

psd4.....my first to be exact....very nice....some aroma in it I couldn't identify. It was like when you forgot what you were going to say...you know it but can't recall.
Anyway, great stick. Definately a box purchase in the near future.


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats with Harviestoun Old Engine Oil.

The earthiness of the smoke brings out the sweetness in the malt and the bitterness of the hops accentuates the nuttiness in the smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Tony, I will slap on 4 Briskets for the extra company...Any time the invite is open.....
> View attachment 66533
> 
> SLR Churchhill at the moment.....


Thanks David!
That goes both ways you know anytime your out by me your more than welcome!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy morning Partagas short power-bar black coffee.
Just got home and put on some beef stew for the kids little chilly today gonna smoke a CORO out back while the stew is on.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Diplo 2
Ok young, and getting pretty darn good now.
The IV may be the best bang for the buck in this Marca


----------



## asmartbull

Given it is such a beautiful night, I am enjoying
an HU Robusto with 3 fingers of Jefferson's Reserve.......

Damn, I wish they were available in 25 ct boxes !!


----------



## dav0

J-O Lance, gotta say second one I've had of 5 with a tight draw. Perhaps more time in the 62RH will help with the last three...


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos #2 EL 04. I'm cuckoo for cocoa puff...


----------



## Wildone

An RASS after a quick moving Storm...Nice !


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*My La Flor de Cano short robusto Regional that arrived last week. Despite being a size I'm not crazy about I can truly say it has that familiar La Flor de Cano honeyed Vuelta Abajo Habana flavor and aroma! T'was truly a good and wonderful smoke!:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC breakfast burrito Cafe con leche Have a blessed day all!


----------



## astripp

JL 2, coffee black.


----------



## protekk

HDM Epi No2 on this beautiful afternoon....


----------



## asmartbull

07 Petit Edmundo...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ryj Cazadores after lunch A Cohiba Espy after some grilled dry aged rib steaks 3 fingers of Pappy oh life is so good!


----------



## BMack

Cohiba Siglo I


----------



## dav0

My favorite smoke, RASS:









Tasty as all get out at 1 year. Wish I could get em rested longer!


----------



## asmartbull

Epicures.............tasty little buggers...


----------



## jdfutureman

PSD4 on the back porch on this beautiful evening


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace all!


----------



## protekk

Took my daughter for a bike ride, well she rode and I smoked a 2010 SLR Regios. Great way to start the weekend!


----------



## jdfutureman

Found some time to squeeze in an El Principe in the park. Glad I did. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 simply amazing for such a young cigar!


----------



## dav0

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 simply amazing for such a young cigar!


How young Tony? Read somewhere there's a sick period from 3mos till older than a year, but every one I've had tasted fine regardless.

Of course, knowing you, young can be anywhere up to 5 years! :smile:


----------



## Bravo_Kilo

PSD4 from Feb 2011. It doesn't suck, but I feel like some more down time would do the rest of the box some good.


----------



## protekk

2008 Diplomaticos 4....... these never disappoint.


----------



## Wildone

Damn Mike ..... I am also hitting on a Diplo.
# 4.... As you stated always consistant !


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 UV..........so very nice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Hoyo Piramide 11 El i gotta say these are gonna be another of the great ones.


----------



## keithfjr

PSD4 from Sept 11. Absolutely lovely


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dav0 said:


> How young Tony? Read somewhere there's a sick period from 3mos till older than a year, but every one I've had tasted fine regardless.
> 
> Of course, knowing you, young can be anywhere up to 5 years! :smile:


March of 2011 a little over a year old.


----------



## BMack

RA SCC... what a delightful little stick, about an hour of relaxing enjoyment.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I black coffee gonna be a beautiful day enjoy all!


----------



## Son Of Thor

PL Robusto


----------



## Chris R

RASCC now with iced coffee.


----------



## Wildone

Upman Connie...Thanks Harley33


----------



## dav0

Johnny-O Cazadore from 2009 someone sent me - been smokin' some fresh ones and it was cool to see the difference. Not a bad middle of the road smoke, the differences were much what I expected, smoother, more pleasant. I smoked it right out of the Priority box, so it may not have been the best situation for the burn, but still not very complex. I imagine that's due to using tobacco on hand and not really working out a "blend". Do you knowledgable folks think this lack of dimention could be because they use the same leaf for filler and binder?


----------



## asmartbull

Monte 2, 08 Just ok


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie lonsdale from 97 after some sausage grilled steaks and lots of beers.


----------



## tpharkman

Serie D No. 4 from 2011. First half unremarkable then it settled into something really nice. Then a seriously plugged Cuaba figurado.


----------



## Juicestain

Juan Lopez pc this morning while working on my truck.


----------



## sengjc

Quai d'Orsay Imperiales from 2001, lucky last.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black big Sunday breakfast peace all!


----------



## Nathan

06 monte #2 yesterday. It wasn't bad but I've never been impressed with them.


----------



## Wildone

Siglo # 1 on the Mountain... Must of Snowed
atleast 12 inches...Life is Good !


----------



## asmartbull

06 Connie 1.....these have gotten stronger !
I think the 08's may be smoking better.
These are going to be stellar in a few years.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hey Tony the Twang-man! Am smoking the Vegas Robaina Espaina Regional. SOOOO NIIICEEE!!!:rockon:


----------



## hoosiers2006

2010 Cohiba Robusto. Had to fight the wind but it was well worth it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damselnotindistress said:


> Hey Tony the Twang-man! Am smoking the Vegas Robaina Espaina Regional. SOOOO NIIICEEE!!!:rockon:


I am glad Janet thanks for getting back to me on that!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost forgot a Partagas 898V at noon and a PSD#4 after dinner with friends,an all Partagas day all from 2011 and all out of this world!:beerchug:


----------



## Wildone

House Blend Duke...Not Bad !


----------



## Nathan

I had an 07 San Cristobal la Fuerza today that was fantastic. A few years on this guy made the biggest difference in the world.


----------



## sengjc

Wildone said:


> House Blend Duke...Not Bad !


How was it? If it is what I think it is, would be keen for some feedback, please. I got one as a freebie and am interested to know what to expect. 

As for me, more Partagas Aristocrats from the 08/09 stash.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> House Blend Duke...Not Bad !


They can be real sweet at times i like them a lot.

PLPC bagel with Bacon cream cheese and tomato [Peace gents!


----------



## sengjc

Sweet's good. Got a penchant for sweet smokes.


----------



## Bunner

Had a couple Vegas Robania RE Canadas this weekend... wow I freaking loved it. Wish i could get my hands on a box....


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #2 in the park before it gets too hot today:biggrin:

This last third is really nice considering it's only a year old. 
It's a little strong for a prelunch smoke but since I'm on vaca for the rest of the week. Jimmy crack corn and I don't care!


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL......I wil miss these......


----------



## Wildone

Cohiba Sec. Maddy..nice !


----------



## avitti

Had a Mag 46 at lunchtime-
Next up a Monte 2 gifted from Tripp


----------



## asmartbull

Siglo III, Just OK


----------



## bpegler

Earlier today, a very light pre embargo cigar from the 1930s. First out of an intact box that I recently acquired.

Now a PSD Especial EL 10. They're giving these away right now.


----------



## Wildone

sengjc said:


> Sweet's good. Got a penchant for sweet smokes.


*They can be real sweet at times i like them a lot.

PLPC bagel with Bacon cream cheese and tomato [Peace gents! *

Then you will enjoy this smooth,honeyed,bread stick....first 1/2 inch starts rough then works out to be very nice...


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham.
Gotta run gents i am burning daylight have a great day!


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE.....A stupendous cigar.....with legs to last another decade


----------



## Wildone

Monte GE EL... Nice... Kids are off on Spring Break... so I took off work for the rest of week.....
Maybe we will just kick back or ???? no telling ....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a long day looking at boats i am finally enjoying a Cohiba Siglo VI from 05 gotta say it took a long time to get there but it has arrived in style!


----------



## dav0

@ midday a year old Monte Eddy

@ 5pm an 08 Cohiba CE


----------



## yellowv

PSD4


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Montecristo No. 2. It was S-W-E-E-E-E-E-T!!! :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann epicure coffee black toast and marmalade peace All!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal coronas right out of the freezer cool burning delicious!


----------



## Wildone

Siglo 1...not bad...


----------



## asmartbull

10 CCE....I Have been looking forward to this all day !..One of my Favs !


----------



## jdfutureman

SCdlH El Principe in the hotel parking lot. Ha, at least I have a beer and it's a gorgeous night. I needed a little reflection/enjoyment time after taking my girls to the beach here in Naples today. My 5 year old proclaimed it the best day ever:biggrin:


----------



## piperdown

09 party short...whew...spicy!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts, 2008. Smooth and rich. Age has tempered the beast somewhat making it into a beauty!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short black coffee power-bar gotta hit the road burning daylight peace all!


----------



## Wildone

PL Asian Robusto... Last Eve after a fun day with the Kids........


----------



## asmartbull

08 Regios with iced coffee,,,,,,,,,,there is just something enjoyable about this everyday cigar.....


----------



## dav0

Not sure how I feel about my first try at this little CC - this one reportedly had a couple a three years on it. Not very complex but plenty of flavor, then again, why would I expect complexity from a 42 RG? It was a gift so I'm not complaining and it had a beautiful draw and burn. I thought is was a machine roll when I got it but a quick google didn't confirm it so I suppose it was hand rolled. Man, I'm still such a noob in so many ways!


----------



## lebz

Well..over 20 degrees in TO... Blue Jay's have the dome open.. And I am sitting back on the terrace having a local brew and my first H Upmann Coronas Minor...nice smoke so far!


----------



## protekk

dav0 said:


> Not sure how I feel about my first try at this little CC - this one reportedly had a couple a three years on it. Not very complex but plenty of flavor, then again, why would I expect complexity from a 42 RG? It was a gift so I'm not complaining and it had a beautiful draw and burn. I thought is was a machine roll when I got it but a quick google didn't confirm it so I suppose it was hand rolled. Man, I'm still such a noob in so many ways!


Hey Davo looks like the Diplo #4 and they are hand rolled and I really like them too. Right oon the mark they are not too complex but have good flavor and are very consistent. It's a shame they are getting harder to find.


----------



## harley33

Had a RA Extra, only a handful left from the box. I enjoyed it, but won't be opening another box for awhile. I think that if they mellow out with a little bit of age, gain some complexity, they will be stellar.


----------



## piperdown

Had another party short to confirmed the spice....yep...it's there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In honor of the piper Partagas short black coffee going for the burn. Peace all!


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo 11 EL............Can't tell what kind of legs these will have.
Probably worth getting a few more boxes,,,,but it is going to be some time
before they start to shine


----------



## astripp

JL 2, a nice no frills cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

A young, Over-humidified, Jet Lagged, PL Montecalos
that was impressive for the first 2/3.
Sweet woods with a bit of honey.....A good value


----------



## Wildone

SLR Corona....Not Bad !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 after lunch on the way back from boat hunting.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 3 fingers of Maker Mark TGIF!


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes...Very Nice....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme


----------



## Tarks

Boli Gold Medal, BBF and an Allone Extra. Great all around.


----------



## sengjc

An unknown Johnny O!

It is a Salomon vitola with a curious "tobacco flower" made out of filler at the foot. Almost too pretty to torch. A shagfoot figurado?

Nice toasted tobacco flavours, medium bodied. Construction is quite poor though, at one point near midway, it canoed nearly 2.5 inches despite my best efforts to correct it. After correction, it canoed again and frequently went off.

Despite the apparent construction issues, it was still enjoyable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann Epicures Black Coffee juice toast and Marmalade. Peace all!


----------



## avitti

Party short-Bustelo coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Homemade Calzones for lunch man are they ugly but taste great. An R.A extra on deck.


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Mag 46...not bad....


----------



## Juicestain

Thanks Shawn/Oldmso54! Rustic looking and damn good morning smoke:thumb:


----------



## asmartbull

08 coro.............very nice


----------



## piperdown

Another darn party short.....the way I keep smoking these things I'm gonna run out quick....


----------



## dav0

Feb 07 Cohiba Corona Especial - smoked to to 1/4 inch on a screw - that's the advantage of smoking lots-o-NCs, when I finally do grab a Cuban cigar, it ROCKS! (um except that sick PSD4 I had last month when Ray-ray stopped by)! I hope the PSD4s I have left recover soon!


----------



## BamaDoc77

RG Corona Extra.


----------



## Juicestain

Vegas Robaina Unicos, Thanks to the Herfabomber:thumb:


----------



## protekk

A 2009 Punch Punch courtesy of Mr. Tredegar...Very nice!!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 66807

RyJ EL , Thanks Jeff (Harley33)
Smooth, clean, enjoyable smoke !


----------



## jdfutureman

Party Short to wrap up vaca


----------



## Juicestain

Siglo II


----------



## sengjc

Punch Churchill from 1994.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI Hash and eggs coffee black have a great day all!


----------



## ShortFuse

I'm on call this week. Last night I lit up a 2010 PSD4 and got about 5 minutes into it before I got called out for a suspect package at 9pm. I got back around midnight and didn't have the juice to relight it. So now this morning I'm relighting that PSD4. After cutting a bit more off of it, and letting it dry box in my garage overnight, its still not a bad cigar! 

Hopefully today is less eventful and I can enjoy something else properly! If I'm feeling real froggy, I might just get my note pad out and write a review!


----------



## Wildone

Trini Short Rob T and an espresso.... On this Gorgeous Morning..... Nice !


----------



## aea6574

Party 898 while watching some hockey this afternoon.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

10 Grand Edmundo EL
A good cigar that is slightly bigger than I prefer.
NO more big RG's for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Baked Ziti PSD#4 on deck.


----------



## Son Of Thor

Bolivar corona extra


----------



## harley33

Half way through a very young vr unicos... These are a winner. Perfect draw and burn. 2011 is a great year.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Carlos Valdez Custom (robusto)


----------



## Wildone

SLR Lonsdale....Very Nice !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee black toast with Orange Marmalade. Have a blessed day all!


----------



## bouncintiga

hey guys, long time no post. am enjoying a party short this cool afternoon. take care everyone!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice to see you back Andrew!
Bolivar Royal Coronas.


----------



## Chris R

Party Short on this very unspring like day here in happy valley.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Romeo & Julieta Belicoso Fino. Stayed wonderful all the way down to the nub! Great smoking evening tonight! :smoke:


----------



## sengjc

Into the final third of this lovely Cohiba Siglo VI from 2008.


----------



## asmartbull

This afternoon I am going to try an 11's VR Classico. I hope these are as good as the other 11's


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> This afternoon I am going to try an 11's VR Classico. I hope these are as good as the other 11's


Keep us posted, Al.


----------



## asmartbull

CeeGar said:


> Keep us posted, Al.


This 11 is smoking as well as the PSD4.
Probably the best young VR I have had, and it is only hrs out of the freezer.
At some point that may go dumb, but I doubt you will have to wait 3 yrs, like we did in the past


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning just finished a late lunch Montie petite Edmundo gets the call.


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> This 11 is smoking as well as the PSD4.
> Probably the best young VR I have had, and it is only hrs out of the freezer.
> At some point that may go dumb, but I doubt you will have to wait 3 yrs, like we did in the past


Good news. Thanks brother.


----------



## Hopperb

DIP#2


----------



## yellowv

H Upmann Mag 50 ROTT. Absolutely fantastic. I can only imagine how these will be with some time on them.


----------



## Wildone

RAE EL...Very good stick now, but strong. I think these will be great later...


----------



## harley33

VR Unicos from 11. My second from the box. These are very good. Once my accounts receivable slow down, I will be ordering another box.


----------



## jdfutureman

Party short right now.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

I enjoyed a Juan Lopez PC while watching the neighborhood brown bats patrolling at dusk.


----------



## tysalem

Just finished a R&J Romeo No. 2 that I picked up while in Italy. It started off on the mild side then picked up nicely near the half-way point.









Pure goodness right till the end.


----------



## sengjc

tysalem said:


> Just finished a R&J Romeo No. 2 that I picked up while in Italy...Pure goodness right till the end.


Good to see another who does not think the RyJ Romeos are subpar. I am partial to the No. 1s and No. 2s myself.

As for me today, Partagas Shorts with Harviestoun Old Engine Oil. Heavenly combo.


----------



## lebz

Monte#3.... Took the day off!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning SCDLH EL MORRO now


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A properly aged Sancho Panza Belicoso - sooooo NICE!!! :thumb: smoked all the way to the nub!


----------



## piperdown

RASS...finally tried one..very smooth..slightly tighter draw than I was expecting but nothing to get overly concerned about.


----------



## tysalem

Having my first PSD#4. My god this is a damn fine cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

08 CoLa.............Man, I could get spoiled smoking these....


----------



## Big Rick

On vacation this week so have more garage time than usual. So far I have had a Trini Reyes for breakfast, a VR Famosos for lunch and a BBF for my pre-dinner smoke. Off to Smoke & Spirits Cigar Bar after supper ... no idea yet what I am going to bring with me. I love vacation!


----------



## asmartbull

Big Rick said:


> On vacation this week so have more garage time than usual. So far I have had a Trini Reyes for breakfast, a VR Famosos for lunch and a BBF for my pre-dinner smoke. Off to the Cigar Bar after supper ... no idea yet what I am going to bring with me. I love vacation!


Rick, where you off to tonight ?

PS the VR Classico's are smoking fine!


----------



## aea6574

Coronas Major this afternoon while reading a book out back with a lovely Manhattan.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## dav0

My favorite all time CC - one year old and it can already stand:










The really good ones get the cobb:


----------



## Big Rick

Hey, Al,
There is a new cigar shop / full bar in Rochester. Nice selection of NCs, great alcohol selection too. Best of all there is no cutting fee for those of us who chose to bring our own.

I am going to have to grab some Classicos in the next order.


----------



## avitti

03 SCdLH Principe a gift from CeeGAR(Colin) like smoking a piece of heaven.


----------



## Wildone

CoRo last Eve... Nice...


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats from 2008/2009 stash. Nice earthiness to it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning 898V now.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Sig II for lunch............
not sure what's for dinner...

Back to old reliable, 04 RYJ.............predictably perfect.


----------



## piperdown

Boli pc.....


----------



## john_007

RASS really good, smoked for 90 min. The best part is its only going to get better with time.


----------



## Wildone

P D # 4..Nice...


----------



## BamaDoc77

MAR10 898V....currently


----------



## jdfutureman

10 JL #1. Amazingly This box has the best construction I've experienced in a cc that I can remember. 

Two ashes takes me all the way through these corona gordas. Oops spoke too soon just ashes my lap:shocked:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 on Deck from Jan 2011 just got these in from a group buy they look and smell fantastic!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 66957

Trini Reyes...nice ! On the Mountain after a light Snowfall of a couple inches..


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Los Statos Deluxe Delirios. It's my "to heart" Habano because it and a Quintero were my first acquired Cubans back in 1997.


----------



## asmartbull

Got to stop smoking these 04 RYJ Hermosos...............This profile is
really finding a way into my heart..........I will miss them


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie #2 on Deck from Jan 2011 just got these in from a group buy they look and smell fantastic!


Tony, Looking forward to your thoughts on it!


----------



## jaypulay

Boli CJ from 08 - these just keep on getting better!


----------



## sengjc

Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacific 2010.

IMO, not a bad mild-medium bodied smoke, just not special enough to warrant the extra premium you pay for this RE. I think you will be more satisfied with the Petit Coronas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> Tony, Looking forward to your thoughts on it!


Nice cigar that paired great with some brandy still too young i am sure time will be good to these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI black coffee cold morning up here in the northeast.


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure Especial EL 2004. Like smoking a Swiss chocolate bar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Especial No.2 just got these in a box split. Good cigar but i am not ditching the #2 just yet.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked a Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios last night with Sandeep.


----------



## asmartbull

04 ryj..........a fine everyday smoke.....................jk


----------



## BMack

LOL, just because you've been smoking one everyday doesn't make it an everyday smoke Al! LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 3 fingers of Pappy who says you can't drink and post lol!


----------



## aea6574

Party Short and a Sazerac made with Pappy Family Rye while reading Speak to Win by Brian Tracy. 

A productive and fun afternoon.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898....nice... Soaking in the Hot tub ...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas Serie E No. 2


----------



## tysalem

Long shift at work tonight. Unwinding with a PSD#4 and a glass of Johnnie Walker Green Label.


----------



## sengjc

Saint Luis Rey Pacificos RE Asia-Pacifico 2009.

One of the better REs ever released. Imagine a Serie A that is richer and creamier with plenty of complexity and a more resonating twang, and the Serie A is already a top class smoke in my books. 

I am smoking these sparingly as I am keen to see how they develop with age. My guess is they will be extraordinary in time.


----------



## MarkC

I thought I could avoid this section, but I'm smoking a Cohiba Siglo VI right now and started crying three puffs in because it was the only one I had...this is not a good sign.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Big Sunday breakfast toast bacon potatoes eggs yolks and all LOL!
Black coffee and an ERDM Choix Supreme Have a great day all!


----------



## tysalem

MarkC said:


> I thought I could avoid this section, but I'm smoking a Cohiba Siglo VI right now and started crying three puffs in because it was the only one I had...this is not a good sign.


Nope, it's a great sign! :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished what i believe was a Super Partagas Courtesy of Matt Hoosiers 2006 strong little sucker.


----------



## Wildone

RASS... Not bad....


----------



## asmartbull

This sunny afternoon has warmed my porch nicely
and I think I am going reach for another ryj 04.......


----------



## dav0

The same sun that was shining on Al just above me (both here and geographically) in NH was shining on my back deck. After my better half T-bone and I cleaned it up we sat and enjoyed some espresso and I had this 2 year old R&J Cazadore, yummy:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Raphael Gonzalez Corona courtesy of Matt Hoosiers 2006 thanks bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Montie #2 from 09 damn fly landed in my 3 fingers of pappy 20 year old.
Shame for the fly he died i tossed him out.
I'll be damned if i am tossing the drink lol!:dude:


----------



## harley33

09 Monte #2 for me as well. Wasn't "on" but certainly not "off". Enjoyable. Might be able to sneak 1 more short one in tonight before the work week starts...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Quay D'Orsay corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JLPC coffee black toast and marmalade have a blessed day all.


----------



## avitti

Party short -Bustelo black great way to start a Monday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Especial No.2 iced sweet tea.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 from 2011 very Floral sweet start 1/2 way in wow a real ass whopping these will age nice!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie #2 from 2011 very Floral sweet start 1/2 way in wow a real ass whopping these will age nice!


Great to hear, I backed up the truck on these :biggrin1:

So Tony since you had both today, any more thoughts on the #2 vs the Especial #2?


----------



## asmartbull

09 PLPC....meh
10 JL #2...meh

later tonight 05 Epi 1........let's hope things improve..........


----------



## Wildone

Earlier a Sir Winston....Yummm


----------



## dav0

Yay, my PDS4 are over the flu, boy, I hope they didn't make my other CCs sick :wink:


----------



## asmartbull

I am 1/2 way through a Jet-Lagged 05 Epi 1.
Paired with fresh Iced Tea...........this is my perfect morning to midday cigar.
I am always nervous getting a 50 cab of a yr I am not familiar with, but am happy I did ......
Faint citrus notes in the background has this cigar smelling as good as it taste..


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> I am 1/2 way through a Jet-Lagged 05 Epi 1.
> Paired with fresh Iced Tea...........this is my perfect morning to midday cigar.
> I am always nervous getting a 50 cab of a yr I am not familiar with, but am happy I did ......
> Faint citrus notes in the background has this cigar smelling as good as it taste..


Al Glad to hear that is working well for you. I stared at those for a long time and Tripp was kind enough to share a pair with me. Interesting vs my 09's. Sorry to hear the JL #2 disappointed.


----------



## Tredegar

11 Party Short. Simply wonderful


----------



## Hopperb

Earlier today a Party Short , then an HDM Short Robusto, and currently a Boli RC paired with a glass of Laphroaig 18 and I can only say that both are better with age!


----------



## eyesack

Smoked an 898 today! Had a plug in it, but even with my furious puffing, never got bitey. I <3 Parties!


----------



## BMack

asmartbull said:


> 09 PLPC....meh
> 10 JL #2...meh
> 
> later tonight 05 Epi 1........let's hope things improve..........


I also thought the Juan Lopez I had from '10 was meh...hoping they improve because at this point they are far from '09 IMO.


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE.............Freekin fantastic. The perfect Boli...........IMHO..


----------



## dav0

Six week old Johnny-O Mag47 - still smokin' well - might get one more in before they go to sleep for a year.


----------



## dav0

eyesack said:


> Smoked an 898 today! Had a plug in it, but even with my furious puffing, never got bitey. I <3 Parties!


You Party Animal! :evil:


----------



## asmartbull

07 cce..........freeking fantastic...


----------



## dav0

Monte Esp #2 from a Feb 2011 box, nice.


----------



## harley33

H upmann 2 earlier and a great Upmann royal robusto.


----------



## Wildone

PLPC earlier...not bad....


----------



## jdfutureman

JL #1, very enjoyable.


----------



## Wildone

Parti Short.... Always good for a quickie....


----------



## asmartbull

SLR Lonnie............so very nice.


----------



## Chris R

ERDM Choix, this morning, still jet lagged but a great cigar for early in the day with a cup of coffee! 
This is going to be one of my go to cigars this spring/summer!


----------



## jdfutureman

11 Monte #2 is really something for being so young. Oh and 3 fingers of Glenfiddich SR.


----------



## Nathan

01 LGC Tainos
Disappointing, I've smoked 3 out of this box and been let down every time. I get some wiffs of floral notes, a little toasted honey but it feels really flat. Draw was poor and had to do double or triple puffs to get a suitable amount of smoke, which would lead me to believe that it is overhumidified but everything else smokes great. Next year I'll make a note to dry box it for a day before smoking and see if it fixes it.


----------



## asmartbull

Nathan said:


> 01 LGC Tainos
> Disappointing, I've smoked 3 out of this box and been let down every time. I get some wiffs of floral notes, a little toasted honey but it feels really flat. Draw was poor and had to do double or triple puffs to get a suitable amount of smoke, which would lead me to believe that it is overhumidified but everything else smokes great. Next year I'll make a note to dry box it for a day before smoking and see if it fixes it.


I have gone through a few boxes of those and don't think time is on your side.
Smoke them as a low rh and smoke them while they have what is left of their legs.


----------



## Nathan

asmartbull said:


> I have gone through a few boxes of those and don't think time is on your side.
> Smoke them as a low rh and smoke them while they have what is left of their legs.


That very well could be, time probably will probably make my complaints of flatness worse. I just keep hoping that I will become more sophisticated and figure out how to taste the lighter notes. I'll try them sooner dry and see if it helps.


----------



## Chris R

SCDLH principe with iced coffee now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Robusto 08 first cigar in two days this has been a crazy week missed you guys.


----------



## asmartbull

04 Ryj Hermosos....the draw was slightly firmer than most
Nothing a small drill can't fix....but is never the same..


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67120

View attachment 67121

A Parti Prez while kicking back fishing....at least I caught supper....
And the stick was good also !


----------



## Scott W.

A young Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## tysalem

Smoking an excellent PSD#4. These are too damn good.


----------



## pistol

Had one of my favorites tonight, '03 Esplendidos. Phenomenal cigar, too bad I only have 10 left...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham Black Coffee!
Have a blessed day!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte Petit Edmundo...........What an enjoyable cigar.......classic monte profile.
I think these age well in tubes


----------



## tysalem

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short whites and ham Black Coffee!
> Have a blessed day!


I still need to get my hands on some Party shorts.

I love the change to your signature by the way! :thumb:


----------



## Wildone

VR Famoso.... Not bad....


----------



## Kindanutz

1 year old Monte no. 2 with some coffee... Yumm!...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Any Questions? :mrgreen:


----------



## protekk

Partagas 898 this afternoon. Hopefully get another in after the girls go to sleep


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Fonseca Amateur France Regional 2011. T'was truly phenomenal...hated for it to end!!


----------



## keithfjr

Hoyo de Monterey Epicure No. 2. My first one, wow what an excellent stick.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas 898 Varnished...sum' bitch was plugged :tsk:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67156

Smokin RyJ EL with a friend drinking his Home brewed beer
and then some Scotch waiting for his Hot tub to be delivered....


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1 with some cold-press iced coffee
A fine morning it is...


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Once it cools off in the garage (it's beetle-hatching weather now), I'm going to dip into my newer Monte #4s to see how they're tasting.


----------



## piperdown

Party short this morning.
Was going to have a Johnny O this afternoon but when I went to look for them somehow they ended up in my 68% humi and they're a little too squishy. Promptly moved them to the 62%. Maybe in two weeks.


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL with some Jefferson Reserve Very Small Batch

I know,,,,,,,,, predicable


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tysalem said:


> I still need to get my hands on some Party shorts.
> 
> I love the change to your signature by the way! :thumb:


Thanks I barely was able to get it to fit!
Shot me your addy kid i will get some Partagas Shorts out to ya.
P.m me as i am not on here that much these days and might miss the post!
From one Marine to another!
Semper Fi


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost forgot a Montie Especial No.2 now i know why BullMan likes these sweet chocolate sticks yum!
Paired with a Becks Dark the one made in Germany not the newer one they produce in the states.
I actually bought a palate full at my local distributor/ friend as the new stuff from the states sucks.
Sorta like buying cigars and storing them the only problem drinking it before it expires next year lol!


----------



## Vwluv10338

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Almost forgot a Montie Especial No.2 now i know why BullMan likes these sweet chocolate sticks yum!
> Paired with a Becks Dark the one made in Germany not the newer one they produce in the states.
> I actually bought a palate full at my local distributor/ friend as the new stuff from the states sucks.
> Sorta like buying cigars and storing them the only problem drinking it before it expires next year lol!


Good news on the Esp 2 since I have not tried mine yet. On another note....... buying beer by the palate........ like a boss


----------



## harley33

Baller...


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Almost forgot a Montie Especial No.2 now i know why BullMan likes these sweet chocolate sticks yum!
> Paired with a Becks Dark the one made in Germany not the newer one they produce in the states.
> I actually bought a palate full at my local distributor/ friend as the new stuff from the states sucks.
> Sorta like buying cigars and storing them the only problem drinking it before it expires next year lol!


Becks Dark!? From Germany!? Oh that's awesome!!

Oh, and had a lovely Boli pc...getting better.


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Serie E No. 2, the second of a pair of loose sticks purchased from two different sources. This one I believe is from the LCdH here in Melbourne. Well constructed with a dark, oily wrapper.

I remember the first time smoking this late last year/early this year, I was quite unimpressed. I suspected the stick was still too ROTT.

Now with some months of rest on the second stick, what a transformation! Deep and rich, with the typical sweet earthiness, black coffee, toasty wood, leather and spice. Retrohaling unleashes the caramel-nutmeg and accentuates the earthiness. Earthy and oaky finish becoming toasty at times with the occassional savoury-barnyard note. Smooth delivery with an ever present level of spiciness.

About the halfway mark, the depth of flavour is replaced by a monotonous wood, mild leather, earth and watery coffee. The finish becomes a lingering cedariness, much like the same issue I had with the first stick but this time the wood is not overtly toasty and it is far better balanced. Not sure if the bigger ring gauge is the cause of this monotonic change mid way. The flavours are still smooth, just not as rich nor diverse as before.

Good draw and even burning throughout. Dense smoke generation but not really aromatic on the nose. A promising start becoming a rather slack finish.

It is noticeably more toasty and woody than the either the Serie P No. 1, Serie P No. 2 or the Serie D No. 4 but it has its own appeal to a point. My preference is still with the Serie P No. 2 for having a better balanced, more complex and range of flavours in its profile. It does try to emulate the 8-9-8 somewhat, but I feel it lacks the concentration and finesse. It also displays some raw strength and power of a young Shorts or the Lusitiana but only in the first quarter or so.

Its pricing and difference in profile means I am not likely to buy a 25s box for keeping to see how this new line will develop though my interest is peaked based on this new experience and I might get a 5s box to see if it will improve with age. It is my opinion that I have only scratched the surface with this new line and there is some hidden potential to be discovered that only age will reveal but I won't hold my breath.

To be revisited in time.


----------



## sengjc

Trinidad Fundadores, old band circa 1997-2003.

Heavenly. Sweet vanilla, honey and caramel with creaminess, elegant and complex. Toffee and coffee notes are evident as the stick progresses. Long and lingering aftertaste that begins cedary, then nutty, finally becoming a floral linger. Highly aromatic, medium bodied.

Still prefer the Montecristo Especiale, Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 1 or Cohiba Lanceros to this but it is a nice break from the standard marques.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> Becks Dark!? From Germany!? Oh that's awesome!!
> 
> Oh, and had a lovely Boli pc...getting better.


Yes its an older Pallet from the end of 2011. They started brewing here in the states in St. Louis beginning of this year. Part of the Franchiser Bush Monopoly LOL! It think it stinks when i run out gonna switch to Stella but i and friends are good for now. Bolivars Rock glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I after a big country breakfast peace all!


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1.... with Espresso..... So Nice !


----------



## Kindanutz

In the middle of a CoRo right now.... Absolutely excellent...

Edit: and I just a ashed all over myself... Lol


----------



## dav0

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Almost forgot a Montie Especial No.2 now i know why BullMan likes these sweet chocolate sticks yum!
> Paired with a Becks Dark the one made in Germany not the newer one they produce in the states.
> I actually bought a palate full at my local distributor/ friend as the new stuff from the states sucks.
> Sorta like buying cigars and storing them the only problem drinking it before it expires next year lol!


First, dang Tony, buying your brew by the pallet! Now that, my friend, is dedication to your tastes. And Al also turned me onto the Monte Esp #2, very good smoke even young.

This morning (just barely as I had a gig last night) while enjoying the hot tub/pool (tub 105 deg./pool 61 deg.) this Coh CE from 08:


----------



## asmartbull

07 Boli Finos
All I could think for the first 2/3 was, damn this is a strong cigar !
It didn't taste young, but it also didn't taste like a cigar with almost 5 yrs on it.
The final 1/3 all things came together nicely
IMHO, 07 was a great year for all things Boli............these have legs for at least another 5 yrs.


----------



## Wildone

Trini. Col.....Very Nice....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V after a nice Pasta dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dav0 said:


> First, dang Tony, buying your brew by the pallet! Now that, my friend, is dedication to your tastes. And Al also turned me onto the Monte Esp #2, very good smoke even young.
> 
> This morning (just barely as I had a gig last night) while enjoying the hot tub/pool (tub 105 deg./pool 61 deg.) this Coh CE from 08:


You know i wasn't gonna but the new stuff really stinks. Reminds me of when Coke came out with that new Coke back in the 80's everyone switched to Pepsi. Then they re released the original Coke, i don't know if Anheuser-Busch is messing with the formula here in the states. So a Pallet comes out to about $10 a 12 pack beats the hell out of paying $15 and my buddy warehouses it for free. How's that song go I get by with a little help from my friends! Peace Bro!


----------



## m00chness

Had a nice montecristo white dipped in jack Daniels honey while I trimmed A tree (3 ft tree), and cut my neighbors menace tree down (who is in his 90s).


----------



## usrower321

m00chness said:


> Had a nice montecristo white dipped in jack Daniels honey while I trimmed A tree (3 ft tree), and cut my neighbors menace tree down (who is in his 90s).


psst...wrong thread.


----------



## m00chness

usrower321 said:


> psst...wrong thread.


Bah, meant a #2. I typed this just as I ordered my next set of whites. My mistake :help:


----------



## jdfutureman

07 SCdlH Mercaderes. A real pleasure to smoke.


----------



## Wildone

Parti Prez..
View attachment 67182


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch Benelux Exclusivo Regional


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Started off with a CoRo, then a PSD4 and later, a RASS.


----------



## Bad Andy

Just got out of the hot tub having a Monti #4 from about 2008. Really a great smoke.


----------



## aea6574

Diplomatica 2 while sitting in the back yard, glad the weather is getting nicer.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## sengjc

Quai d'Orsay RE Asia Pacific 2011.

Posted a review in the Review Section.

I think there are mixed feelings on this stick but I for one enjoyed my first one.

I have to say I am beginning to develope some respect for this obscure marque that I wasn't impressed with the first time I tried a Imperiales some time back.


----------



## Kindanutz

My first RASS thanks to Jason... Tasty little Cuban treat!...

Thanks again Jason


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie# 2 09 after a big BBQ!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Upmann Corona Major
A good HU fix....

To take care of my San Cristobal craving
a nice El Principe with a few yrs on it........


----------



## Hopperb

Mag 46 followed up by a La Gloria Cubana Medaille D-Or No.1


----------



## StogieNinja

A special thanks to Scott (s_vivo) for this 2006 VR from our trade last year. Very nice! Quite mild, but delicious!


----------



## Sarge

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> A special thanks to Scott (s_vivo) for this 2006 VR from our trade last year. Very nice! Quite mild, but delicious!


those are quite delicious... very nice. :thumb: I didn't buy much for myself last year but I did snag a box of VRs for myself @ Christmas. :thumb: Great cigar!

think it's been a while since I enjoyed a good CC. then again the way my memory has been lately & how much I smoke it could've been last week for all I know. :laugh: Definitely been a long time since I smoked one of these & after gifting/trading most my box out over the course of the year I figured I best get rid of my last one. so I smoked this earlier


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats from 2009 stock.

Lovely little Partagas.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann #2, for the times that you don't have time for the Sir Winston


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D especial 3 fingers of Pappy.


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas serie D especial 3 fingers of Pappy.


Joining you with some Pappy 23 and a Parti El D 10....


----------



## jdfutureman

99 LGC MdO#1. Simply on the money.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black Coffee bagel cream cheese and Lox.
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## Chris R

Friday- Party Short and Coffee
Saturday- SigloIV and Glenmoragie 10yr
Monday-Montie 4 Iced coffee
Today- ERDM choix coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Corona's Especials 09 sweet nutty grassy like a Lancero without the sooty finish nice!


----------



## asmartbull

Another 04 RYJ Hermosos.....I am actually getting a saltiness on my lips.
It is quite nice


----------



## dav0

just getting down to the last third of a Bespoke Laguito #5 - these things must have been sitting for quite a while because they do not smoke like a fresh cigar, very light ash and smooth yet flavorful! My thought is that they don't sell many of these custom rolls.


----------



## jdfutureman

Long day and just getting to my Party 898. It's perfect for dessert after a
Nice bone-in ribeye!


----------



## tysalem

Long day today. Finished physical testing at MEPS for the Marines which lasted half the day, then worked till now. Unwinding with a phenomenal PSD#4. I thought these were great ROTT, but these are even better with just a few weeks of rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.
Have a great day all!


----------



## Johnny Rock

About and inch into a HdM Double Corona (7-3/5" X 49 rg) of unknown year, but it is smoking fantastic. The power of this cigar is apparent 7 inches away...LOL. Can't wait to see how it progresses. :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 at lunch.
SCDLH EL MORRO now Dogfish head 120 IPA.
OH Yeah its that good!


----------



## Johnny Rock

My Father-in-law just stuck his head out of his garage (next door) to tell me he was enjoying the aroma of the HdM...:ss


----------



## asmartbull

08 Mag 46
When these are gone, they will not be replaced.
I prefer the classic line much better

07 CCE.........I have to remember to "sip"......I really like this cigar


----------



## dav0

Up and down day, still feeling good about the results of my blood work indicating that the diet is working to get my cholesterol and blood sugar levels back in range, but then today in the mail, a "traffic light camera" ticket! Oh well, cie la vie, and PSP2 to ease my mind:










Box code was Jan. of last year, tasting good.


----------



## Johnny Rock

2 hrs into the HdM Double Corona, an awesome smoke. Got about 2 inches left. Not sure how you can smoke this in one sitting...LOL :ss I'm trying....not a happy hour stick, more like 2.5-3 hrs...


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Oooh, I found a tissue-wrapped Fonseca PC in the humi. I think I'll smoke that.


----------



## Tarks

Monte Sublime.


----------



## eyesack

Well, I'll be posting a few reviews this weekend and next week of the most top-shelf smokes I have that I've been saving for graduation. Most are LEs and REs


----------



## BMack

BBF from JGD! Thank you Santa!


----------



## jdfutureman

Had a nice conference here in West Palm Beach this week and now it is time to go home. I'll recap

Tuesday - 99 LGC MdO #1 - Extraordinary
Wednesday - 11 Partagas 898 - great start and finish 
Thursday - 09 HdM EE - this may exceed the #1 for me
This morning - 11 RASS - really good and better than a month ago

I wish it was Tuesday again ;-)


----------



## RealSRS

this thread lacks pictures

Last night: 06' Siglo III









Wednesday Afternoon: 05 HdM Epi 2









This is my first post in the habanos section. So glad its finally unlocked for me!

I enjoyed the HdM epi 2 more than I did the siglo III. HdM was AMAZING!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham this morning.
Montie#2 Grand Reserva now scored 5 in a box split with two other great BOTL. At around $125 a cigar.
5 was all i could afford i am grateful for the opportunity.


----------



## protekk

2010 H Upmann connie 1....very nice


----------



## Hopperb

JLP Cremas on another conference call today...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Canadian RE petite torpedo and Jose`L. Piedra Brevas


----------



## sengjc

A gifted Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial.

Sublime, sheer class.


----------



## sengjc

Punch Double Coronas, 2007.

Hedonistic. One of the few vitolas of Punch that I still enjoy when time allows it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 or 09 can't remember tossed the box coffee black corn chex and milk bananas.
Have a great day all!


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 + Espresso = Very Nice Morning....


----------



## Scott W.

I'm smoking a 97 Punch RS 11, sitting down by the lake and talking to Tony Brooklyn on the phone, what a great morning.


----------



## keithfjr

Had a Monte PE after work yesterday ROTT. I think they need some downtime before I revisit them.


----------



## raycarlo

Had my first Partagas Serie D 4 from a box purchase, paired it with some Deanston 12 yo, very good combo


----------



## Scott W.

Deanston 12 at 11 am, you are my hero


----------



## Kampaigner

Yesterday Morning - PSD4
Yesterday afternoon - Partega's Corona Senior
Yesterday Night Padronn 2000

Was a good day


----------



## asmartbull

04 ESPY
Today, this cigar is the best in the world.....


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC along with a Mint Julep, reliving the Derby.


----------



## Scott W.

'10 HdM Palma Extra. Another year would be great on this but they are always good IMO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 Grand reserva review up enjoy gents!


----------



## hardcz

punch black prince '01, still tasty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CCE 09 some Jamaican Blue mountain, Bagel Lox Cream cheese.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1 with Coffee...Enjoy the Day and wish your Speacial Ladies a Great Day...


----------



## asmartbull

08 P2, Good, but not really ready for prime-time


----------



## RealSRS

05 Hoyo epi 2, not half as good as the first I smoked. Interesting and disappointing.


----------



## Zfog

1/3 of a partagas Culebra! I love these things.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BRC! Hey Zach whats up bro!


----------



## dav0

CCE 08 with morning coffee - just "eh", but I was kinda tired!


----------



## Zfog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BRC! Hey Zach whats up bro!


Nothin much Tony, just enjoyin a killer Cuban! How are ya?


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Trini Reyes


----------



## Wildone

SCDLH La Fuerza & some Rum....Very Nice !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Black coffee Bagel with Bacon cream cheese tomato.
An airport run to JFK then a day at a friends house in Jersey. Enjoy all!


----------



## asmartbull

Thoroughly enjoying an 05 Sig II with iced coffee...


----------



## yellowv

Cohiba Coronas Especciales.


----------



## asmartbull

06 Connie 1.......damn these things aren't loosing anything


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> 06 Connie 1.......damn these things aren't loosing anything


They might have some long legs....


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> They might have some long legs....


I think the 08's may be ready before these are.....


----------



## harley33

When I think about it, the wrappers on the 06's are similar to the wrappers on the R&J 04 EL's. Very dark brown and a coarse appearance. Maybe they need another 2 years to relax...


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67422

Parti Prez


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> View attachment 67422
> 
> Parti Prez


Sick David..... in so many ways.... I am envious....


----------



## Wildone

harley33 said:


> Sick David..... in so many ways.... I am envious....


Jeff PM me your address


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> Jeff PM me your address


OK David, I want to smoke a very nice cigar in your backyard, then get up and put the hip-waders on and go fish in the river. Come back with 3 or 4 nice trout and grill them. Why do I live in central Ohio.....


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV....Very Smooth and Nice.....


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Parti 898 UV....Very Smooth and Nice.....


David
You didn't waste any time breaking in to your new stock....
How do they compare to the 898 V....?


----------



## avitti

harley33 said:


> OK David, I want to smoke a very nice cigar in your backyard, then get up and put the hip-waders on and go fish in the river. Come back with 3 or 4 nice trout and grill them. Why do I live in central Ohio.....


Jeff you forgot to finish off the day with a scotch and CoRo in the hot tub


----------



## harley33

avitti said:


> Jeff you forgot to finish off the day with a scotch and CoRo in the hot tub


Amen Tony. I don't want his cigars, I want his setup. Another 10 years in the subdivision living mode and then I'm moving where I want retire. Just gotta get the Kids thru school.


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> David
> You didn't waste any time breaking in to your new stock....
> How do they compare to the 898 V....?


Liked it very much,what is funny I thought I picked up flavors similar
at points in it campared to the RyJ EL04. 
It was silky smooth and had nice flavors throughout. 
I know why both 898s are Top Notch cigars.
the box code for the 898 uv is : TEN CCLR
and the Prez was PBS MAR 08.
Would Highly Recommend.


----------



## apexking




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning rain-out theater today gonna grab a Coro now!
Yesterday so many cigars and food.
Partagas SerieD #3 2001 Partagas lonsdales from 03 Montie especial #2's Bolivar Royal Coronas And for Desert Cohiba Espy's.
Thanks for a great time VIT!


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR Regios....For lunch with an iced coffee, I like these....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Amen Tony. I don't want his cigars, I want his setup. Another 10 years in the subdivision living mode and then I'm moving where I want retire. Just gotta get the Kids thru school.


Get the Kids through school and stay married! Divorce has an ugly way of messing up plans.


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Get the Kids through school and stay married! Divorce has an ugly way of messing up plans.


Funny you say that, last Sunday was 17 years.... Marriage is grand, divorce is 50 grand (if you're lucky...) ....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Funny you say that, last Sunday was 17 years.... Marriage is grand, divorce is 50 grand (if you're lucky...) ....


You telling me i am an expert at divorce a two time loser :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Partagas short this morning black coffee bagel bacon cream-cheese tomato have a great day all!


----------



## sengjc

harley33 said:


> ...Marriage is grand, divorce is 50 grand (if you're lucky...) ...


Very well put, how true too.


----------



## dav0

Well, actually had this last evening, but want to post it anyway. My favorite regular production CC:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Becks Dark for lunch!
Got my tomato plants in the sun is out beautiful day!


----------



## asmartbull

08 VR Unicos............These are coming into their own..........


----------



## eyesack

Just nubbed the crap out of an SLR Regios. These now go to the top of my next buy list for sure! Why haven't I found this gem sooner?! Thanks, Mike!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V Stone brewery Russian Imperial Stout so good i feel like a communist LOL!


----------



## imported_Mike_E

H. Upman Magnum 46 (4/10)


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Super Partagas. MAN, what a great little CC!! :rockon:


----------



## Wildone

RyJ #2 EL with some Rum.... Very Relaxing....


----------



## asmartbull

eyesack said:


> Just nubbed the crap out of an SLR Regios. These now go to the top of my next buy list for sure! Why haven't I found this gem sooner?! Thanks, Mike!


Isaac
Shhhhhhhhhhhh, there are only a few of us that speak of these.....
Let's keep it that way.....

on a serious note, I would not be surprise to see these on the endangered species list soon..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Black Coffee have a great day all!


----------



## Kindanutz

Monte no. 2 after breakfast with the morning latte...


----------



## asmartbull

Regios and coffee....Breakfast of champions


----------



## sengjc

Punch Coronation Tubos, 2007.

It would appear age has not dulled this stick. Still vibrant.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Becks Dark Hot dogs and Burgers on the grill!


----------



## eyesack

Ah, good choice, my man! I hope they don't end up on that list! There are too many smokes that have died that way. Speaking of which, is there an updated list of the entire H S.A. product line? If it weren't 11:00 p.m., I'd say I'm about to have a coffee and a cigar. Alas, I'll just have a cigar  Be back soon with pics.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Cohiba Robustos courtesy of Gasdocok...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo & Julieta Belicoso


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I coffee black Corn Chex and milk.
TGIF!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts.

Freezing cold day and I have been crook since last night from a tummy bug. Quite a distressing day.

At least the Shorts will always cheer me up.


----------



## piperdown

Sinus infection clearing up so a party short on the way into work.
For lunch it's going to be pizza, lemonade and a monty pc on an upper deck at a local Irish pub.


----------



## jdfutureman

Party short to help push out this sore throught on this beautiful day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 and a becks dark beef jerky lunch!


----------



## Wildone

Upmann # 2 and a glass of Cabernet after mowing the Lawn...Nice Reward....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extras


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1......This is smoking better than my 06's. May be my favorite regular production
"non-premium" cigar


----------



## lebz

Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres.... a nice value Cigar


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Rafael Gonzales lonsdale


----------



## sum12nv

Just had a Cohiba Robusto


----------



## imported_Mike_E

PLPC


----------



## sengjc

El Rey del Mundo Demi Tasse from 2007.

A real tasty little tacker.


----------



## sengjc

sum12nv said:


> Just had a Cohiba Robusto


That's got a very nice colour and sheen to the wrapper, what box code is it?


----------



## sum12nv

sengjc said:


> what box code is it?


I received it in a contest I won so I couldnt tell you. Sorry!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of Partagas shorts while planting an herb garden with my daughter.


----------



## ten08

RyJ Short Churchill

ROTT. I waited as long as I could to test the first one from the 10-box (a looong 4 days :lol. It most definitely needed more time to bring the RH down. First half was quite nice, but then it quickly turned bitter and had tunneling issues the rest of the way. I pushed through, but it improved only slightly at the very end. I expect the next one will be much better ...I'll try to wait til July. :biggrin:


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV with Sweet Tea...Vey Nice !
View attachment 67501


----------



## lebz

Having a Siglo 1 (my have these blossomed since I put them away in December) and a Bud.... watching the Jays


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Cazadore from a December 2000 box. Opened it last night for my Poker buddies. The foil wrapping around these had massive nicotine stains on the side of the cigar feet. One of my friends remarked that it looked like the cigars has done something obscene.

Beautiful rough unbanded cigar. Tastes like a really well aged RyJ, all the harshness is gone. Leather. More leather. Not complex, but very rich.

This is a wonderful example of why aged Havanas are the greatest cigars in the world.

My buddies, who run the spectrum from occasional smokers to aficionados all loved them. A couple were surprised by the nicotine content. They are stronger than they taste.

RyJs don't get a lot of love anymore, but these are wonderful.

BTW, no draw issues with any of these.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Fundy.
not quite ready, but very enjoyable, especially if you like spiced butter


----------



## Wildone

SLR Lonsdale beyween the Rain Showers... Time has treated this one well !
View attachment 67508


----------



## dav0

The very patient BOTL in this thread inspire awe and envy - one day I will have cigars that are truely ready. Till that day comes, I've got to take what pleasure I can from this Trini Robbi-T from 4/2011:


----------



## Othello

ten08 said:


> RyJ Short Churchill
> 
> ROTT. I waited as long as I could to test the first one from the 10-box (a looong 4 days :lol. It most definitely needed more time to bring the RH down. First half was quite nice, but then it quickly turned bitter and had tunneling issues the rest of the way. I pushed through, but it improved only slightly at the very end. I expect the next one will be much better ...I'll try to wait til July. :biggrin:


I have a box of the RyJ Wide Churchills from Apr 10, and they still need some time...... had similar issues to yours, mostly bitterness, may be entering the sick period. I won't revisit those for a year or more. 
Now my box of RyJ Belicosos from July of 10 are smoking great! No issues there!


----------



## ten08

Othello said:


> I have a box of the RyJ Wide Churchills from Apr 10, and they still need some time...... had similar issues to yours, mostly bitterness, may be entering the sick period. I won't revisit those for a year or more.
> Now my box of RyJ Belicosos from July of 10 are smoking great! No issues there!


I'm still hopeful that mine will settle quickly. They will get a few more chances before I would decide to bury the box. I'm really new at this, I don't have much else to pick from, and experimenting is fun! 
:chk


----------



## sum12nv

Montecristo 2


----------



## Chris R

Party 898 with iced coffee, what a great cigar, this is my second one my first prob would have been better if I would not have as much to drink haha


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 2...always seems consistant .....
View attachment 67516


----------



## Othello

ten08 said:


> I'm still hopeful that mine will settle quickly. They will get a few more chances before I would decide to bury the box. I'm really new at this, I don't have much else to pick from, and experimenting is fun!
> :chk


Adam,
I hope they settle for you too! Let them rest a bit and try again, and meanwhile, you have to get more so you can experiment more ( here I am enabling you down the slippery slope! :mischief: Don't let it get you down, I still haven't figured out out if I am on the slippery slope, the Crazy train or both! :loco: )! I am still kinda new to this as well, but have been 'experimenting' a lot. I have been fortunate; most of the boxes I get from 10-11 are smoking great right now and I have to discipline myself to let them age. Good luck!

ps- I let my RyJ wides rest for over a month OTT, before I tried one. Waited two weeks and tried another, same result. Just an FYI


----------



## imported_Mike_E

SCDLH El Principe with ice tea.


----------



## WyldKnyght

PSD4 on Vherf


----------



## ptpablo

RyJ short Churchill and a cup of Green Mountain Sumatran reserve, just waiting for the baby's to wake!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 black coffee big Sunday breakfast peace all!


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4,coffee & Biscuts,Gravy,Eggs & Sausage...Happy Sunday Everyone.....


----------



## Kindanutz

Got a CoRo billowing clouds of smoke while drinking my iced coffee...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just nubbed a SCDLH EL MORRO from 07 paired well with a Dogfish head 90 minute IPA!


----------



## aea6574

Love the Dogfish Head 90 Minute Tony.

Went with a Cohiba Siglo IV today along with some Sangria while trying to get a tan.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

09 898 with Jefferson reserve, then spiced rum....
These are coming along nicely. Patience will be rewarded....


----------



## Othello

Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1. April 2011 box date. Smoking very well but still a little fresh. I had to try one, and now I will bury them....... they are going to be spectacular when I 'dig' them up!


----------



## Wildone

Parti Prez & a Warsteiner...Nice Combo...
View attachment 67555


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #2 on my cousin's back porch. Nice night


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> Parti Prez & a Warsteiner...Nice Combo...
> View attachment 67555


David- I think that you put that background in your pictures just to drive me nuts.... :doh:


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Mag 46 & water while soaking....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham here comes the rain!


----------



## jdfutureman

Party short on the porch watching the rain ;-))


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains stopped real calm i am smoking a SCDLH El Principe nice sweet full of twang Some Buffalo Trace i am as they say good to go!


----------



## asmartbull

Starting to sound like a broken record......RYJ Hermosos...........What can I say, I like them


----------



## protekk

Rain, Rangers and a partagas Serie D No.4


----------



## Tredegar

09 Bolivar Especiales No.2 RE Germany. Good news: It was delicious. Bad news: It was the only one in my humidor. But hey, it was my birthday.


----------



## eyesack

2009 Punch Northern Lights. Hands down, one of the best cigars I've smoked to date!










http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/310745-punch-northern-lights.html

Click here for review ^!


----------



## jdfutureman

Enjoying my first BCE. Loads of Boli flavor and it's just a terrific size.


----------



## asmartbull

John
Glad to hear..........I am a huge fan of the CCE's 

today I am enjoying an 08 Serie A.....not my favorite, but I go through a hell of a lot of these


----------



## Othello

View attachment 67608
Actually smoked this early this morning ( 12:30 AM ) after work.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning PDS#4 this afternoon 898V on deck for after dinner with a very dry martini.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

BPC with coffee


----------



## eyesack

Mag 46 so far tonight. Going out to grab a bite, then It'll be back to the garage to finish up the Dragon Tattoo (Millennium miniseries) movies


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham black coffee!
Have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

Party D 4- they haven't gone south on me yet.


----------



## Vwluv10338

RyJ Ex #4 1999


----------



## FridayGt

2001 Fonseca Cosaco with some Four Roses Bourbon... Mmmmm


----------



## eyesack

I hope you took the wrapping paper off first! :rofl: hahaha!

Smokin' a Monte Grand Edmundo. Yummy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 these are really shinning Black coffee have a great day all!


----------



## jdfutureman

HdM EE in the park. A tad light on flavor, I prefer the 1 and 2 but a nice midday smoke nontheless.


----------



## Othello

House of F***** C**** C***** House Blend Belicoso. Recieved this as a freebie with a box purchase ( RyJ Belicosos ) last fall. Just lit it up, so far so good.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sir Winston.....These are special


----------



## FridayGt

eyesack said:


> I hope you took the wrapping paper off first! :rofl: hahaha!
> 
> Smokin' a Monte Grand Edmundo. Yummy!


Of course not! Kept my burn-line in check! :wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie especials very nice!


----------



## bpegler

Earlier a RyJ Cazadore '00.

Now a Santos Double Robusto.

Hot here in the South...


----------



## Wildone

CoRo......Nice !


----------



## WyldKnyght

Cohiba Siglo I, I picked up from the ISOM January 2011


----------



## Vicini

H upmann mag 46 with a jack and mexicoke


----------



## Damselnotindistress

San Cristobel La Punta Belicoso - t'was s-w-e-e-e-e-e-t!!! :smoke2:


----------



## jdfutureman

99 RyJ Ex #4. Nice way to kick off the holiday weekend.


----------



## FridayGt

'12 PSD4. First thought's? Young. Defenitely could benefit tremendously from age, but what can't. Initial puffs struck me a little less refined than I anticipated, but passing out of the 1st third now it's starting to hold to it's namesake. Defenitely a young cigar, but still quite nice.


----------



## piperdown

Boli pc...yum!


----------



## asmartbull

Going to light up a Boli Simone
These have never let me down and are my favorite Boli....


----------



## piperdown

asmartbull said:


> Going to light up a Boli Simone
> These have never let me down and are my favorite Boli....


Al, since they're the same length but different rg how much to they differ from the pc? I really like the Boli pc.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning Montie#2 09 now 3 fingers of Pappy TGIF!


----------



## FridayGt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short this morning Montie#2 09 now *3 fingers of Pappy* TGIF!


Whew, that'll get the weekend started!


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> Going to light up a Boli Simone
> These have never let me down and are my favorite Boli....


Now that sounds good! ....Whats the Beverage of choice with it ?


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Now thats sounds good! ....Whats the Beverage of choice with it ?


Jefferson Reserve Very Small Batch ( Bourbon)


----------



## Sarge

First one, Smoke #2 of the day, Happy Birthday to Me! :thumb: there's no better time than the present to first enjoy a first.


----------



## harley33

Very nice Sarge. They are a treat... even better if you can let them sit for awhile.


----------



## Chris R

Punch puch now


----------



## Wildone

Sarge said:


> First one, Smoke #2 of the day, Happy Birthday to Me! :thumb: there's no better time than the present to first enjoy a first.
> 
> *Happy Birthday *...Nice Choice ...Hope you have a *Fantastic Day *!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch (vintage) Seleccion 11


----------



## Wildone

RyJ #2 Hermosa EL with a Warsteiner.....Nice !


----------



## Othello

Smoked a Cohiba Siglo IV earlier today, just finished a Hoyo de Monterey Double Corona.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black while in a chat with ScottW


----------



## Scott W.

Last night, Bolivar EL from 2009
this morning 2008 Bolivar Belicoso Fino along with a nice chat with Tony Brooklyn. Great morning!


----------



## Kindanutz

Puffin on a CoRo....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My good buddy Jimmy just came over with a couple of Cohiba Double Corona's 2003 El's i am breaking out the Pappy 20 year old a great holiday weekend GOD Bless all!


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My good buddy Jimmy just came over with a couple of Cohiba Double Corona's 2003 El's i am breaking out the Pappy 20 year old a great holiday weekend GOD Bless all!


Sounds like 2 hours of pure bliss Tony. Enjoy!


----------



## neil

Jose L Piedra Crema. not bad for a $2 smoke!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67727

898 UV Parti...with Sweet Tea...Nice !


----------



## jdfutureman

Connie #1 on the back porch with sone Glenfiddich


----------



## Slowreaction

Royal corona


----------



## imported_Mike_E

PLPC and SIGLO V


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Sounds like 2 hours of pure bliss Tony. Enjoy!


Thanks Jeff it was!

Partagas short black coffee a little too much Pappy last night.
Gotta shake it off lol!


----------



## AStateJB

Thank you, Shuckins!


----------



## FridayGt

AStateJB said:


> Thank you, Shuckins!


Oh nice! How was it? II've been eyeballing those thinking about trying to track down a 5'er or something.


----------



## AStateJB

It's delicious. I'd say medium bodied at most, with a mostly toasty flavor, a hint of hay, and mild sweet twang. No idea how old this one is though... especially considering who it came from! :lol:


----------



## FridayGt

Mmmm, now THAT sounds like some flavor I like! Ok, might have to try to track some down now. Lol.


----------



## AStateJB

FridayGt said:


> Mmmm, now THAT sounds like some flavor I like! Ok, might have to try to track some down now. Lol.


It was good enough I stuck in in a pipe for the last few puffs, after I scorched the heck out of my fingers! :lol:


----------



## FridayGt

AStateJB said:


> It was good enough I stuck in in a pipe for the last few puffs, after I scorched the heck out of my fingers! :lol:


Ooooh, yummy, yummy, yummy! Next month, next month. Lol. I can't believe how much I've dropped on stogies this past month.. Lol


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1 & Coffee....Nice !


----------



## KcJason1

RASS 11'... Great really need a box now! Must resist!


----------



## ShortFuse

CoLa from OCT '05 followed up by a Super Partagas two cigars that just went well together.


----------



## Othello

Well, I was going to post these last night, but waited too long........ you know what happened next; zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Monecristo 2010 EL
View attachment 67738
Partagas Serie P No.2
View attachment 67739


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy 05












Partagas short 09


----------



## Chris R

Party898 greatful dead pandora


----------



## Othello

View attachment 67744

Montecristo No.4 for a night cap. These 2011's are smoking great!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrat. Yummy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I coffee black Happy Memorial Day all!


----------



## AStateJB

Another bombed CC for me this morning. This one came from Tony (5.0). Thanks, Tony!


----------



## BMack

Josh, you're having one hell of a weekend aren't you?! Good!


----------



## AStateJB

BMack said:


> Josh, you're having one hell of a weekend aren't you?! Good!


Yeah, it's not too shabby.  I'm thinking either Boli Gold Medal or an LP9 when I get home tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A great cigar gifted to me by a great BOTL Thanks Mr.Pegler!


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying my second CC ever. A Montecristo Edmundo gifted to me by Dav0. Thank you, brother! Wow is all I can say...


----------



## FridayGt

Enjoying a Boli PC again, with a nice 3 finger glass of four roses while listening to The Marshall Tucker Band, Can't you see. This is a magical moment in my backyard with my feet up. Thank you to those that gave the ultimate sacrifice so that I didn't have to. Without you I wouldn't be here and know this joy in my life.


----------



## Scott W.

Tucking into a 08 EDrM Choix Supreme


----------



## Othello

View attachment 67766
09' Partagas 898 varnished


----------



## Chris R

Cce with elijah Craig, good mix


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham and oh damn a hangover lol!


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A with coffee for lunch..........
I like it


----------



## avitti

Siglo I during my ice coffee break and a party short now


----------



## Vicini

PSD4 with a Jack & mexicoke


----------



## Wildone

898 UV....Nice !


----------



## Sarge

Not sure if it's just a continuation of my birthday or just treating myself with some of the presents. :dunno: Started off the day smoking a Sancho Panza Beli [08] for breakfast courtesy of "The Flying Reino" Not really a cigar I've looked at or given much thought but dam, was one hell of a smoke. There's was something I absolutely really liked & it reminded me a lot of a dirtier Monte 2. It is a shame they're not a little cheaper though. Regardless it was a solid cigar & if/when I actually get around to buying some of these atop the list these are definitely in my cross hairs.

After dinner I had a little courtesy of Ron. Mmmm, now this was an excellent cigar. The only shame here was the fact I didn't have another smoke when I was done. :thumb: Then again if I did it would probably have been a shame to smoke the other. :dunno: Awesome smoke, thanks Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham cooler today thank GOD!
Have a good one!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats. Yum yum yum.


----------



## asmartbull

08 RASS with some Cold Press Iced Coffee
One of the best I have had......Getting some Black Cherry in the back-round...
Today's cigar will justify another box or 2


----------



## Othello

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black whites and ham cooler today thank GOD!
> Have a good one!


No wonder you can't find these; Tony is smoking them all!  Puff away, Tony, and enjoy!! :rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Funny i tried to get some today vendor was out lol!
PSP#2 after a long day!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Currently puffing a Cohiba Siglo VI. Since I'm getting married on Saturday it seemed like a good time to light it up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I iced coffee dark Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese have a blessed day all!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Siglo IV
While I prefer the classic line, it is hard to ignore that these are stellar cigars and
age wonderfully......I wish the classic's were available in a corona gorda


----------



## avitti

Secretos this morning while pre- heating oven-party short now while waitng on the oven


----------



## jdfutureman

AgentJuggernaut said:


> Currently puffing a Cohiba Siglo VI. Since I'm getting married on Saturday it seemed like a good time to light it up.


Congrats and good luck on Saturday!

I'm smoking my first PSD4 from 2012 and the party run appears to be continuing. Nice smoke rOTT and I expect they'll age well!


----------



## muddy

First cigar today Juan Lopez


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67816

Upmann Lonsdale & Dogfish 90....Not Bad !


----------



## bpegler

BHK 52 watching a thunderstorm roll in.

Really living...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yesterday after BBQ Cohiba Lancero 05










Even Bella had a hot dog cigar lol!


----------



## Chris R

PLPC


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Diplomaticos #4 from early '08. Fine indeed.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67839

Hoyo Epi..... for a small stick 35 RG and 8 years I am surprised 
how well they still smoke....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto 06 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old T.G.I.F!


----------



## Wildone

Wildone said:


> View attachment 67839
> Upmann Epi..... for a small stick 35 RG and 8 years I am surprised
> how well they still smoke....


 woops said Hoyo..Meant Upmann:gossip:


----------



## FridayGt

Saint Jimbob said:


> Diplomaticos #4 from early '08. Fine indeed.


Dude, I'm excited!


----------



## asmartbull

An over humidified 08 Distinguidos.
Got 1/2 way through and tossed it.....
Time for an 05 Sig II....this never disappoints..


----------



## Tarks

La Escepcion Selectos Finos, 02 Hoyo Des Dieux and an 08 Sig II.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee watching the thunderstorms roll through!


----------



## avitti

Principe this morning-custom rolled right now.


----------



## Wildone

Had to try a CFCR when I received them in today.....
View attachment 67893

I think these were his Assistants helping Carlos to Roll these :beerchug:
View attachment 67894


----------



## muddy

Monte robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another HDM Petite Robusto 06 didn't think much of them when i got them last year but boy did they come around!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Especial #2 with iced coffee then 2 finger of Jefferson Reserve.....Damn, that was a perfect smoke


----------



## harley33

Monte 4 this morning, a 08 espy while chattin' with some friends and now a 04 r&j el. Today was a good day!


----------



## yellowv

CoRo


----------



## keithfjr

HDM Epi #2


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar B-2 Canadian RE


----------



## imported_Mike_E

RASS in the morning, Anejo 46 in the afternoon, a Siglo IV after dinner and a RASS late at night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace gents!


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1 & Coffee.... The Morning is good!


----------



## KcJason1

12' Carlos Fernandez custom roll, and a dirty rat.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar Petite Corona with the Antonio Tarver vs. LeTeef Kayode bout on Showtime! :boxing::smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

2010 Monte GE, EL
One of the few cigars that smoked well ROTT....
and I don't remember them having a sick period


as I get to the final 1/3 it is showing it's youth.
Give these a couple more years and they will be a real treat.


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Juan Lopez PC, from Jul '11, with much anticipation..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBQ and a Montie #2!


----------



## Othello

Saint Jimbob said:


> Juan Lopez PC, from Jul '11, with much anticipation..


I have a Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1 from April 2011 on deck for tonight


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 67910

Parti Lonsdale after a Mid-Day Snack...Very Tasty !


----------



## Saint Jimbob

Othello said:


> I have a Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1 from April 2011 on deck for tonight


I bet it will be exquisite. My wife just went out in the garage, after I was done, and said she smelled something "clovey", and was curious about what I was smoking out there ;-)


----------



## Othello

Saint Jimbob said:


> I bet it will be exquisite. My wife just went out in the garage, after I was done, and said she smelled something "clovey", and was curious about what I was smoking out there ;-)



View attachment 67927
Wow, this stick is smoking like a dream! Nuts, cocoa and creamy! I'm just at the end of the first third and picking up those floral ( "clovey"? ) notes. I can imagine how tasty these will be with another two years time. I am enjoying this with a really nice Italian Chianti from 2008, and watching the season finale of "Game of Thrones".


----------



## Vicini

Cohiba siglo II while waiting for my next train to arrive


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee Black.
Whites and Ham peace all!


----------



## Mante

Othello said:


> Wow, this stick is smoking like a dream! Nuts, cocoa and creamy! I'm just at the end of the first third and picking up those floral ( "clovey"? ) notes. I can imagine how tasty these will be with another two years time. I am enjoying this with a really nice Italian Chianti from 2008, and watching the season finale of "Game of Thrones".


Very nice & agreed, a couple more years & those will be right up there with the best. :thumb:


----------



## jdfutureman

Othello said:


> View attachment 67927
> Wow, this stick is smoking like a dream! Nuts, cocoa and creamy! I'm just at the end of the first third and picking up those floral ( "clovey"? ) notes. I can imagine how tasty these will be with another two years time. I am enjoying this with a really nice Italian Chianti from 2008, and watching the season finale of "Game of Thrones".


Enjoying a JL #1 in the park myself from mid 10. I love these and the burn is very impressive.


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee dark


----------



## asmartbull

On the recommendation of Jeff ( Harley) I tried the 11 Unicos.
I gutta say that this 11 is smoking better young than previous yrs offering.
There is also a pleasant spice that is hangs in the back-round....
I think I shall get another box....


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> On the recommendation of Jeff ( Harley) I tried the 11 Unicos.
> I gutta say that this 11 is smoking better young than previous yrs offering.
> There is also a pleasant spice that is hangs in the back-round....
> I think I shall get another box....


Nice to hear Al. Have you had a chance to try other 11 VR's to see if its marca wide?


----------



## asmartbull

jdfutureman said:


> Nice to hear Al. Have you had a chance to try other 11 VR's to see if its marca wide?


I tried the 11 classico before I put them away......shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone about these, I don't have
enough of them put away yet...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 while helping a friend trim down some bushes.


----------



## BMack

Cohiba Siglo VI 2008 yesterday. Went with it because of the date ( 2008 ) because I turned 28.


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR Regios with iced coffee
there is just something about these in the morning or afternoon
that works....


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos #2 EL 04. If you love cocoa...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bmack said:


> cohiba siglo vi 2008 yesterday. Went with it because of the date ( 2008 ) because i turned 28.


happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

BMack said:


> Cohiba Siglo VI 2008 yesterday. Went with it because of the date ( 2008 ) because I turned 28.


Happy B-Day !


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> On the recommendation of Jeff ( Harley) I tried the 11 Unicos.
> I gutta say that this 11 is smoking better young than previous yrs offering.
> There is also a pleasant spice that is hangs in the back-round....
> I think I shall get another box....


I had another Unicos tonight. It was very good for such a young cigar. I will probably take a couple more out to sample for the summer and the rest are taking a nap. I need to look at the other VR's now. This probably sounds like a broken record, but the 11's across the board are great.


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 1....Not Bad......


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Coronas Major from 2007.

Phew, still has quite a spice kick to it. Medium bodied with an interesting herbaceous note amidst all that toasted wood, tobacco and spice. A touch nutmeggy on the retrohale. Very nice and quite complex.

The aroma is very fragrant but there is a little ammonia tinge, probably can benefit from some more aging, methinks.


----------



## asmartbull

09 Juan Lopez #1
I have ignored these for a yr as I wasn't impressed.
That said, these have come a LONG way and are becoming quite
enjoyable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning , Montie especials 2 at noon, Cohiba Corona's especials now.


----------



## avitti

99 SLR Lonsdale-flavor bomb.sweet with notes of honey,light hay and wood could of swore a taste of graham crackers was present-thank you Andy-astripp


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> 99 SLR Lonsdale-flavor bomb.sweet with notes of honey,light hay and wood could of swore a taste of graham crackers was present-thank you Andy-astripp


They always reminded me of the sweet bread with the colored hard boiled eggs my Grandmother R.I.P. would make for Easter!


----------



## BMack

asmartbull said:


> 09 Juan Lopez #1
> I have ignored these for a yr as I wasn't impressed.
> That said, these have come a LONG way and are becoming quite
> enjoyable.


The 09s are smoking very well right now!


----------



## tysalem

Just lit up a Bolivar Belicosos Finos as a little personal celebration. I was finally able to swear in today to the Marine Corps.


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 09 Juan Lopez #1
> I have ignored these for a yr as I wasn't impressed.
> That said, these have come a LONG way and are becoming quite
> enjoyable.


Good to know but my 10's aren't going to last much longer i really like them already. Oh well.

11's are on the way we'll see if I can give it the old college try and forget about half of them for a while.


----------



## jdfutureman

tysalem said:


> Just lit up a Bolivar Belicosos Finos as a little personal celebration. I was finally able to swear in today to the Marine Corps.


Congrats Tyler! And an excellent selection for the celebration.


----------



## jdfutureman

I've got a Monte #2 going with 2 fingers of woodford reserve


----------



## tysalem

jdfutureman said:


> Congrats Tyler! And an excellent selection for the celebration.


Thank you, John. It's proving to be a fantastic smoke so far. 


jdfutureman said:


> I've got a Monte #2 going with 2 fingers of woodford reserve


Sounds amazing right about now.


----------



## Othello

Hey Tyler, congratulations! I was going to pull out a BBF to smoke in honor of your acceptance, but it's late and I just didn't feel I had the time ( just came home off of the afternoon shift ), so I decided to smoke this H. Upmann Magnum 46 from Mar 11. Tasty, but youthful. Anyway, congratulations, and start practising folding your underwear into perfect six inch squares! :tease:
View attachment 67974


----------



## tysalem

Othello said:


> Hey Tyler, congratulations! I was going to pull out a BBF to smoke in honor of your acceptance, but it's late and I just didn't feel I had the time ( just came home off of the afternoon shift ), so I decided to smoke this H. Upmann Magnum 46 from Mar 11. Tasty, but youthful. Anyway, congratulations, and start practising folding your underwear into perfect six inch squares! :tease:
> View attachment 67974


Thanks Tim! Luckily I still have plenty of time to practice folding haha.


----------



## Othello

"and start practising" ....... Doh!:doh: I meant practicing!


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1.....A great example of the benefits of a Cab.
.


----------



## KcJason1

HdM epicure especial. Not sure of the year.. Good but needed time.


----------



## Othello

RyJ Wide Churchill JUL 10....... needs a little more time
View attachment 67986


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ Hermosos #2 EL.....Predictably terrific....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V from 07 nice stick i like the 09's better.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jose`L. Piedra Cremas - good fast Habano delight for a quick view of Strikeforce MMA rerun of Nick Diaz vs. Frank Shamrock. Poor Shamrock beaten to a pulp by the fierce Nick Diaz...:crutch:


----------



## Othello

Hoyo de Monterrey Des Dieux DIC 03. All I can say is :whoo: and :rapture:


----------



## Kindanutz

Montecristo No. 2 with the morning coffee...

I sincerely wish the habanos forum here at puff had more traffic and activity... So much to learn with so little resources... The NC forum has all the resources one would ever need, but the Cuban forum leaves an empty hole with more to be desired... One day maybe, one day...

Have a great day everybody!...


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Serie D No. 4 from 2008.

This is one from a box at the local LCdH that I purchased four singles from. Chanced upon them a couple of years back and noticed their unusually dark and oily appearance.

Raw power, this is the Partagas profile that first attracted me to the marque. Earth spice, leather, coffee, wood, pepper and toasty tobacco in abundant intensity and vying with each other for the focus of your palate.


----------



## jswaykos

Took an extended lunch break - forwarded office calls to my cell - and enjoyed a Partagas Short:


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted SLR A.............A great change of pace....with a very unique profile


----------



## zipa

Had an RyJ Churchill to celebrate that it's Thursday! 

Took some evidence to back it up as well:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI this morning Cohiba Coronas especials at lunch CORO now.


----------



## dav0

A two year old Trini Robby-T, just the trick to perk me up after laying out some unexpected cash for a repair......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kindanutz said:


> Montecristo No. 2 with the morning coffee...
> 
> I sincerely wish the habanos forum here at puff had more traffic and activity... So much to learn with so little resources... The NC forum has all the resources one would ever need, but the Cuban forum leaves an empty hole with more to be desired... One day maybe, one day...
> 
> Have a great day everybody!...


You too buddy!


----------



## bpegler

CoLa 2005, first cigar in a couple days. My wife has been in the hospital getting a new knee.

Surgery went very well, so this was a mini celebration.

Completely off topic, she's hilarious on morphine. After surgery the nurse did a history and asked her if she drank. My wife responded, "well, it's a little early honey, but a cocktail might be nice. What you got? "...


----------



## harley33

bpegler said:


> CoLa 2005, first cigar in a couple days. My wife has been in the hospital getting a new knee.
> 
> Surgery went very well, so this was a mini celebration.
> 
> Completely off topic, she's hilarious on morphine. After surgery the nurse did a history and asked her if she drank. My wife responded, "well, it's a little early honey, but a cocktail might be nice. What you got? "...


Too funny Bob. I have helped my Dad thru a couple of surgeries and have similar reactions. Life is good.


----------



## BMack

hahaha, glad the surgery went well! Best wishes in her recover


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale....Very Nice Stick !
View attachment 68034


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Superiores...n-i-i-c-c-c-e!!! :dance:


----------



## aea6574

Diplo 2 while trying to get some sun.


----------



## Mante

Another cuban cigar.  :gossip:


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1.... & Green Tea..... Nice....


----------



## asmartbull

08 P2
It has been a yr since I have tried these last.
While not yet ready for prime-time, the improvement is remarkable.
I wish I had gone deeper


----------



## Trex




----------



## aea6574

HU Corona Major today, just a great little smoke. Enjoyed with a Mint Julep.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A great day for Havana's!


----------



## harley33

Two Great Sticks Tony! Those should be in everyone's humi.


----------



## burritosdaily

Just curious... how much age on that bad boy?



TonyBrooklyn said:


> A great day for Havana's!


----------



## Wildone

SLR Churchill & Mint Julip after mowing the Lawn....Nice !
View attachment 68087


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

burritosdaily said:


> Just curious... how much age on that bad boy?


That was an 07 my friend and as smooth as the prom Queens thigh's LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black my daughters in the kitchen making breakfast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> CoLa 2005, first cigar in a couple days. My wife has been in the hospital getting a new knee.
> 
> Surgery went very well, so this was a mini celebration.
> 
> Completely off topic, she's hilarious on morphine. After surgery the nurse did a history and asked her if she drank. My wife responded, "well, it's a little early honey, but a cocktail might be nice. What you got? "...


Glad to hear all went well Bob GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite robusto 06 3 fingers of Knob Creek.


----------



## asmartbull

Today was/is a good day
08 Connie 1
08 VR Famosos
and now an 06 Espy to celebrate my daughters engagement......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Today was/is a good day
> 08 Connie 1
> 08 VR Famosos
> and now an 06 Espy to celebrate my daughters engagement......


Nice line up Bull, Congrats may GOD BLESS you all with long prosperous lives and many Grand Children!


----------



## Wildone

Parti EL 04 & Warsteiner....Very Pleasant Stick.....
View attachment 68102


----------



## dav0

asmartbull said:


> Today was/is a good day
> 08 Connie 1
> 08 VR Famosos
> and now an 06 Espy to celebrate my daughters engagement......


Congratulations Al!

RASS:


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> Today was/is a good day
> 08 Connie 1
> 08 VR Famosos
> and now an 06 Espy to celebrate my daughters engagement......


Congrats Al......


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> Today was/is a good day
> 08 Connie 1
> 08 VR Famosos
> and now an 06 Espy to celebrate my daughters engagement......


Congratulations, my friend! Wonderful news.

I'm smoking a custom double corona. Lots of butter. Like the smell of butter when it first hits a frying pan.

Yum.


----------



## aea6574

Congrats as well, very exciting.

I enjoyed a CoRo today with some friends and a nice bourbon.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## sengjc

Congratulations, Bullman.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I black coffee big country breakfast.


----------



## Scott W.

Just about to spark up a 2009 RASS


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 & Coffee....


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68107
I smoked this Montecristo Open Junior during my lunch break yesterday.... had to work an afternoon shift Saturday. This really made it bearable :laugh: Then an after work stop at the grocery, I indulged in a Bolivar Belicosos Finos. It was a good day and I made some extra cash :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure No. 1 from a 05 cab. Very sweet with light citrus.


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Funadore, been a while since I had one of these, a really great cigar.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## primetime76

Early '11 PSD4.....amazing cigar at a incredible price.


----------



## asmartbull

08 LGC MD #2.......OK......

11 Montecarlos,,,,,,,surprisingly good for such a young cigar......


----------



## Othello

SLR Serie A from mar 11. Very good for a youngster. Had a nice sweet/honey flavor in the first third, then woody, definitely full bodied from the last half. Excellent burn and draw with plenty of smoke. Enjoyed with a Great Lakes Brewing Co. Elliot Ness Amber Lager.
View attachment 68129


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 1 & a Mojito while grillig some Fillets...Nice !
View attachment 68131


----------



## Othello

Ramon Allones Gigantes from Apr 11
View attachment 68135


----------



## keithfjr

RASS from April 2011. Pretty tasty but could use some more downtime


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Juan Lopez Pyramide Asia Regional. One of the best Juan Lopez's I've ever had! :whoo:


----------



## StogieNinja

Tonight, a *Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill*, courtesy of *Ian (the_brain)* with the wife on the hammock. Let summer begin!










Thank you, Ian!


----------



## imported_Mike_E

CoRo, JL1 and BPC


----------



## sengjc

H. Upmann Half Corona, first time with this vitola, one of two selected from a box at the local LCdH.

Starts off a bit coffeeish, toasty and harsh at the start but that soon subsided becoming the more familiar nuttiness. The flavours are still muted at this point until about the half inch mark when the profile opens up more into familiar territory: caramel, spices, oak, coffee, dark cocoa, nuttiness, there is a floral note hidden in there and a touch of the old olive.

Retrohaling accentuates the nutmeg and introduces a little barnyard-earth. Flavours are now smooth but still a little muted. What is most appealing is the aroma which is very rich and chocholatey.

Construction is top notch with an even burn and slight resistance to the draw. While quite an enjoyable little smoke, I would much rather a Mag 46 or a Coronas Major. Still I think the stick is still young as there is a slight tannic/metallic edge.

I think there is some potential in there and in my opinion, the vitola deserves another shot after some age which I will gladly oblige with its counterpart.


----------



## Wildone

Last Stick of the last Night, a Young La Escepcion EL & a Glass of Cabernet ....Very Nice !
View attachment 68139


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Last Stick of the last Night, a Young La Escepcion EL & a Glass of Cabernet ....Very Nice !
> View attachment 68139


David
What were your thoughts on the La Escepcion......I see these getting more press lately..


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> David
> What were your thoughts on the La Escepcion......I see these getting more press lately..


Al,

They are good now...but I have a feeling these will be more than Fantastic later...


----------



## ten08

Montecristo No.2 from March 2011. My first sample from the box, and only the 2nd No.2 I've ever had (confidently, that is). Not as smooth as my first, which had 2yrs of rest. It had similar flavors for the most part, but more of an overall "in your face" than harmonious transitions. 

However, in the last third, I got a noticeable minty note -- not vegetal like a mint leaf, and not as medicinal as the menthol in Vick's rub, but somewhere in between. It was odd, but not unpleasant. Am I crazy or has anyone experienced this?


----------



## asmartbull

ten08 said:


> Montecristo No.2 from March 2011. My first sample from the box, and only the 2nd No.2 I've ever had (confidently, that is). Not as smooth as my first, which had 2yrs of rest. It had similar flavors for the most part, but more of an overall "in your face" than harmonious transitions.
> 
> However, in the last third, I got a noticeable minty note -- not vegetal like a mint leaf, and not as medicinal as the menthol in Vick's rub, but somewhere in between. It was odd, but not unpleasant. Am I crazy or has anyone experienced this?


Very typical final 1/3 in a young cigar.....time heals that.


----------



## ten08

asmartbull said:


> Very typical final 1/3 in a young cigar.....time heals that.


That's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks Al. :yo:


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68140
Well, I had planned on running the weed eater all day before work, but the rain came..... cleaned my kitchen and smoked this Mar 11 Mag 46 instead. What a dilema, huh? :wink: 
Then, the red, white, and blue truck really made my day by dropping off a box of Sancho Panza Belicosos ( Jul 02 ), 10 Cohiba Robusto ( Jul 11 ) and a box of Partagas Shorts ( Jul 11 )!


----------



## asmartbull

11 Hoyo Piramide EL
The undertones of this cigar remind me of the 04 RYJ ( light cocoa).
These are smoking pretty good for a cigar not yet through puberty


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Party Super with 9/11 box date...surprisingly good.


----------



## StogieNinja

2009 Cohiba Secretos, thank you very much to Pinhead Pete!










My review of the cigar is here!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC this morning a SCDLH EL MORRO now peace all!


----------



## asmartbull

09 Boli Petit Belicosos...
Not the typical Boli profile.
Sweet tobacco with a creamy woodsy finish.
Almost maduro in nature

There are many on both sides of the fence. I enjoy them, but not for the prices they are getting for them these
days...My friends that mostly smoke NC's really like these.......go figure


----------



## Wildone

Punch Super Sel. # 12....First half inch started perfumy.....Then after that
game ON....Full of very nice Flavors........


----------



## Vwluv10338

a very very large CF Custom roll


----------



## apexking

R&J Mille Fluere was m first one and liked it so much 1/2 way through i ordered a box!


----------



## jdfutureman

Vwluv10338 said:


> a very very large CF Custom roll


Eric how did you like it?


----------



## jdfutureman

99 LGC MdO #1 right now. Tasty, smooth and balanced. With some woodford reserve makes for an Awesome evening on the porch


----------



## BMack

CoH Custom Rolled Salomon


----------



## sengjc

BMack said:


> CoH Custom Rolled Salomon


How was it?


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats paired with Angostura 1824 rum. Lovely interplay of flavours.

I daresay Partagas has got to be the best marque in all of Habanos portfolio. Bold words, I know but I am consistently impressed with the marque's general performance across its regular production lines and what a diverse range it has!


----------



## smokinpeace

This morning calls for a LGC Tainos.


----------



## Wildone

SLR Lonsdale & Coffee on this Fine Morn.


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 UV
this is a perfect Partagas


----------



## Kindanutz

On a RASS right now... Lovin it!


----------



## BMack

sengjc said:


> How was it?


The first 1/3 SUCKED but the last 2/3 was pretty darn good! I wrote a review that will be posted later.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M a Montie No2 Especial now i am really starting to like these a lot peace all!


----------



## dav0

A Boli CJ from Jun 08 this morning after a 3.4 mile walk - tasted yummie!


----------



## imported_Mike_E

A PSD4...damn things smoke so good!


----------



## avitti

CoLa last night-boli pc this morning-PD4 right now


----------



## BMack

CoH Custom rolled Pigtail Robusto


----------



## asmartbull

Since last night I have been in the mood for a RASS
Something about the hints of black cherry that yells to me.
Noticed I don't have the inventory I would like.....Time to get a cab

On a side note,,,,,this is a cigar that is definitely better when it come from a wood box ...Just 1 persons opinion


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 & Coffee ..... On the Folks Patio visiting in New Mexico.....Nice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 v 07 what a great frickin cigar!


----------



## Kindanutz

Just got done with my very first PSD4 out of my newly acquired box from June 11... Unfortunately my first PSD4 was plagued with construction issues... It burned very uneven, had a plug and the wrapper cracked on the 2nd third of the cigar making it buldge right before the crack... After using a draw tool to punch thru the plug I still had a hard draw which made the cigar burn hot... I could absolutely taste the complexities of the cigar with most of the flavors... But alot of the joy of this masterpiece was killed by the heat... I can tell that smoking the next one is going to be a real treat... I hope!?...


----------



## Wildone

Sig. # 1....not bad.....


----------



## bpegler

Kindanutz said:


> Just got done with my very first PSD4 out of my newly acquired box from June 11... Unfortunately my first PSD4 was plagued with construction issues... It burned very uneven, had a plug and the wrapper cracked on the 2nd third of the cigar making it buldge right before the crack... After using a draw tool to punch thru the plug I still had a hard draw which made the cigar burn hot... I could absolutely taste the complexities of the cigar with most of the flavors... But alot of the joy of this masterpiece was killed by the heat... I can tell that smoking the next one is going to be a real treat... I hope!?...


Humidity might be your problem. Get these down to 60-62% RH and see if the "construction" problems don't disappear.

Smoked a 05 CoLa tonight, simply wonderful.


----------



## Chris R

Party PCE tonight


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Extra LE


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee black toast w/straw-bourbon jelly..this could be addicting


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts. Great smoke as always.


----------



## Wildone

Trini Short Robo EL..... Nice.....


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Partagas 898


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto 06 and a stella!


----------



## Kindanutz

bpegler said:


> Humidity might be your problem. Get these down to 60-62% RH and see if the "construction" problems don't disappear.
> 
> Smoked a 05 CoLa tonight, simply wonderful.


I have all my cubans sitting at 63-64% right now... I've really never had a problem with my CoRos, Monte No. 2s, or RASS... Should I bring it down a little?...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Gordito De Allones Canadian Regional :tu:tu !


----------



## aea6574

Another HU Corona Major tonight, need to buy more of these and the Shorts.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

PD # 4....... Not Bad........


----------



## Chris R

H.upmann cj 06 with iced coffee this morning while getting ready for my Econ test. For some reason I study better with habano in hand haha!


----------



## Othello

My first Cohiba Robusto! From JUL 11. It's really delicious!
View attachment 68222


----------



## burritosdaily

Othello said:


> My first Cohiba Robusto! From JUL 11. It's really delicious!
> View attachment 68222


Awesome pic.... need to try one of those....


----------



## avitti

Principe,Bustelo dark slice of orange marmalade cheesecake


----------



## asmartbull

Damselnotindistress said:


> Ramon Allones Gordito De Allones Canadian Regional :tu:tu !


May have been the best RA I have ever had.....I sold have gone deep...


----------



## asmartbull

avitti said:


> Principe,Bustelo dark slice of orange marmalade cheesecake


Tony
I am not sure if I am more jealous of what you are smoking or what you are eating......


----------



## sengjc

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 3.

Excellent smoke, nice and mellow. Very rich and chocolatey. Wood and leather complexity.


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 & Coffee..... Not Bad !


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68230

Started the morning off with some flax cereal with strawberries, blueberries and blackberries and almond milk, then off for a massage and then the Chiropractor. After that a haircut and a four mile hike........ then a stroll in the garden with a Partagas Short! What a day! I hope my night at work is this good


----------



## avitti

As soon as the sun clears the back porch- a CF custom Behike


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My last 08 CORO 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old TGIF!


----------



## protekk

SLR Regios and a stella on this beautiful NY evening. I love these cigars.....and the beer!


----------



## asmartbull

07 BRC...meh.....


----------



## sengjc

A mild and flavourful Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations circa 2008. The perfect morning smoke.


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68268

02 Sancho Panza Belicoso. I was a little surprised by the black pepper at the foot, but this quickly dissipated into a mildly toasty and woody smoke. The aroma is sweet, I actually walked out of the room and back in a couple of times to enjoy it :biglaugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*sfogliatella coffee black Partagas short peace all!*


----------



## avitti

Boli pc Bustelo dark-toast w/ strawberry-bourbon jelly -nice combo to start the day


----------



## aea6574

CoRo, damn I love that cigar, wish I could smoke only these.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

BBF & Coffee to start this Beautiful New Mexico Morn.....


----------



## newbcub

I had a Monte # 2 last night..(Fantastic as usual) I don't know if I have ever had a bad one.
The box date is feb 2012 so by what I have read here it may almost be time to let them rest.??.
I think I will have to expand my collection and pick up a few of the boli pc and RASS by the way you guys rave about them...
Slippery slope me A$$.... more like a steep cliff...


----------



## burritosdaily

newbcub said:


> I had a Monte # 2 last night..(Fantastic as usual) I don't know if I have ever had a bad one.
> The box date is feb 2012 so by what I have read here it may almost be time to let them rest.??.
> I think I will have to expand my collection and pick up a few of the boli pc and RASS by the way you guys rave about them...
> Slippery slope me A$$.... more like a steep cliff...


Good to hear... I just received a 2012 box as well and haven't fired one up... I hope to in a couple weeks. Good to hear it was nice so young...


----------



## Scott W.

[HR][/HR]98 punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi from 05 and a Stella!
I tell you the best Partagas i have smoked in quite some time!


----------



## Zfog

Nice looking smoke Tony!
I was going to smoke an old 898 instead I opted for an 08 BBF. Great with a Sam Adams.


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68305
View attachment 68306

Since so many 2011's are smoking so good, I just had to try this one out. It was a bit harsh at first light, but has mellowed considerably. A nice smoke that will be great. Greats Lakes Brewery created a new pilsner that I am trying, called the "Wright Pils"....... it's pretty tasty too!


----------



## yellowv




----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Lusi from 05 and a Stella!
> I tell you the best Partagas i have smoked in quite some time!


Wow Tony that's really saying something!


----------



## jdfutureman

Siglo VI from 03 on this Fathers Day eve. Since this is the time I'll really be able to focus on a smoke and it is working out swimmingly:smoke:


----------



## apexking

Very enjoyable erdm cs...i forgot box date but want to say '10


----------



## avitti

Party short on the porch with the old ball and chain nagging at me--very enjoyable cigar


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68315

JUL 11 Montecristo No. 4, quickly becoming one of my favorites


----------



## sengjc

El Rey del Mundo Demi Tasse, 2007. Small yet amazingly rich in flavour and complexity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese and Nova Lox tall iced coffee. Surrounded by those who love me plenty of smiles hugs and gifts.
Smoking a El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Happy Father's day all!:rockon:


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee black-slice of choc/coconut cheesecake-got to stop the cheesecake sliver for breakfast-but it's makes a fine combo


----------



## asmartbull

Epi 1 with my coffee...
This is a very nice early day cigar....


----------



## Scott W.

Just tucked into a RyJ short Churchill. Haven't had one of these in about 2 yrs


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales - very fine, fine habana smoke while affordable! :high5:


----------



## imported_Mike_E

RASS with coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RyJ Hermosos #2 El 3 fingers of Pappy Happy fathers day Dad R.I.P!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Por Larranaga Petite Corona :smoke: mmm MMM!!!


----------



## Wildone

Monte EL GE this Morn... RyJ EL 04 Mid Afternoon &
a Parti EL 04 this Eve.....Happy Fathers Day to all the 
Dads.......


----------



## Othello

Ramon Allones Gigantes APR 11.
View attachment 68343


----------



## aea6574

Trinidad Robusto Extra with some Pappy, great Father's Day.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## ShortFuse

RASS Nov 10, not sick anymore, but not what I remembered from ROTT. Very woody with some mild spice on the retrohale. Good, but still not quite there.


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Partaga Aristocrat...don't know why I didn't smoke something bigger.


----------



## BMack

Was kind of depressed after seeing all my friends post pictures on facebook of them with their Dads, having lost my Dad almost 3 years ago so I wanted a nice long smoke to keep me busy...so I lit up a Partagas 8-9-8, probably the best tasting Partagas I've ever had!


----------



## apexking

Cohiba siglo ii with my good friend celebrating our 1st fathers day and trini reys later with my fam...night before also had a great erdm cs


----------



## avitti

99 Partagas 898 uv -fabulous smoke, yesterday thank you -riverwild

Epie#2 coffee dark w/crumb cake this morning-the 2 while enjoyable is now to 'light' for my tastes but still a good morning cigar


----------



## asmartbull

Epicures for breakfasr
08 CoRo, so-so for lunch
898 is getting the call for dinner...it never disappoints...


----------



## jdfutureman

A young RyJ Short Churchill. Good thing I don't have an extensive inventory of aged stock otherwise I might not enjoy all my youngin's as much as I do:laugh:


----------



## Kindanutz

Kindanutz said:


> Just got done with my very first PSD4 out of my newly acquired box from June 11... Unfortunately my first PSD4 was plagued with construction issues... It burned very uneven, had a plug and the wrapper cracked on the 2nd third of the cigar making it buldge right before the crack... After using a draw tool to punch thru the plug I still had a hard draw which made the cigar burn hot... I could absolutely taste the complexities of the cigar with most of the flavors... But alot of the joy of this masterpiece was killed by the heat... I can tell that smoking the next one is going to be a real treat... I hope!?...





bpegler said:


> Humidity might be your problem. Get these down to 60-62% RH and see if the "construction" problems don't disappear.
> 
> Smoked a 05 CoLa tonight, simply wonderful.





Kindanutz said:


> I have all my cubans sitting at 63-64% right now... I've really never had a problem with my CoRos, Monte No. 2s, or RASS... Should I bring it down a little?...


Well I just jumped on another PSD4 and it was amazing!... I took the advise of lowering the humidity of my cubans and left the lids of the boxes open so it could equalize a little quicker... Well after waiting 4 more days with the top level of my wineador sitting at 61-62% I decided to give it another go around... I have to say that all the construction issues I spoke of before completely disappeared... The PSD4 was an absolute treat... Love that twang!!!...


----------



## ltcal94

Not today , but on Saturday. Went out with my son fro a Fathers Day's Eve beer and I enjoyed a Cohiba BHK52 and he had a Trinidad Reyes, his first CC .


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68374
View attachment 68376

July 10 RyJ Belicosos and a July 11 Partagas Short.


----------



## avitti

99 Boli lonsdale-powerful earthy tones,dried fruit with subtle hints of cocoa and cream-razor burn,great construction a pleasure to smoke


----------



## IBEW

PSP2, awesome, loved it; perfect burn and an ash that held for almost half the stick, sorry, no pics but it DID happen!


----------



## avitti

Boli pc Bustelo coffee reading the online news


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short, CORO, HDM petite Robusto peace all!


----------



## asmartbull

1/2 way through an 08 JL #1......
Boy how taste can change.
I have really never been a big fan of these....but
lately, I have really been liking J Lopez....


----------



## dav0

A Boli CJ from Jun of 08 - just had to reward myself for walking to and from my day job today (7 miles round trip) and I was not dissapointed!










Now Al, I know I've read your comments that the PC is better than the CJ so I will just have to get some because if it's an even better small smoke than this it MUST be a mind-blower, and you know I respect your pallet! :smile:


----------



## bpegler

Hamlet custom double robusto rolled Toronto 2011 during his Canadian tour.

A stunning cigar. Perfect rolling.

Caramel. Layers.


----------



## Wildone

VR Clasico....Nice....
View attachment 68406


----------



## newbcub

Partag 898 june 2011... Unfortunatley they just arrived and I had to have one...
It's so hard to not try a new arrival. Tastes great just a little hard to keep lit... I need to let them rest for a little... a little.


----------



## avitti

Partagas lonsdale 00-creamy clean tobacco with earth leather and a slight fruit or honey hints.Excellent construction and razor burn.Cuba must have been out of their minds to discontinue these cigars


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short , PSD#4.and a A PSP#2 now Stay cool gents!


----------



## Othello

Went for a hike and caught the last rays of the solstice sun
View attachment 68422


Then smoked this H. Upmann Magnum 50 from AGO 10
View attachment 68423


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV....Nice !
View attachment 68426


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI, CORO damn its hot out!


----------



## Kindanutz

^^^ ohh yeah... It brutal here in NYC and on the island... Gotta love A/C...


----------



## Scott W.

1999 slr a


----------



## Nathan King

I had a wonderful Taboada Robusto this morning.


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba sigloI, CORO damn its hot out!


Agreed, I moved my lunch smoke up to 9 am:shocked: The Monte #4 was quite enjoyable though


----------



## burritosdaily

I had my first monty #2 today..... mixed thoughts. the construction was not great and it was VERY YOUNG. so, some of the burn issues and a little harshness I attribute to the young tobacco and that I think it was stored at 70%. That said, I was able to taste the potential of this cigar... hopefully someday I'm able to enjoy one with a little time on it and a little dryer.


----------



## avitti

Principe Iced Bustelo coffee-no pleasure in smoking outside for the last few days


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 sweet spicy damn its good every inch a great cigar 3 fingers of Pappy watching the thunderstorms roll through temp down 15 degrees thank GOD!


----------



## Scott W.

avitti said:


> Principe Iced Bustelo coffee-no pleasure in smoking outside for the last few days


Agreed bro, sucks out


----------



## Bad Finger

Pre-Herf Undercrown Gran Toro


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie #2 07 sweet spicy damn its good every inch a great cigar 3 fingers of Pappy watching the thunderstorms roll through temp down 15 degrees thank GOD!


Yes Tony temp is great now. Boli Coronas Extra with 3 fingers of woodford reserve.


----------



## Othello

RyJ Escudo EL 07. What a great smoke. The first third was sweet and peppery, and then transitioned into a nice cedar and earth, and then raisins on the finish.
View attachment 68485
View attachment 68486


----------



## Wildone

Parti Culebra , Punch Black Prince & Parti de Parti # 1 ....Damn, just a kicked back Day...........


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Juan Lopez Torepedo Asia RE and a J.Flor De Cano lonsdale to finish up. Nice Havana aromatic smokes! :thumb:


----------



## avitti

La Escepcion -a flavor bomb from start to finish-it opened with a crescendo-lulled for a second mid-way and finished with a roar.there's nothing dull about this RE.


----------



## primetime76

avitti said:


> La Escepcion -a flavor bomb from start to finish-it opened with a crescendo-lulled for a second mid-way and finished with a roar.there's nothing dull about this RE.


Mmmmmm......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'm jealous all i had was a Partagas short.


----------



## primetime76

Party Short, whites and ham and a black coffee....oops...channeled my inner Tony (haven't smoked anything yet today...lol)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Actually my Daughter made breakfast it was cut up Strawberries and Banana's whites and Bacon boy was it greasy. But it makes her so happy to make breakfast for me and Dom. I just smile and eat it all can't beat a breakfast made with love!


----------



## aea6574

Party 898 with some Pappy 23 late last night or early this morning. Such a great combination.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

COH Custom Roll Becks Dark!


----------



## dav0

Boli CJ from 08 with my Americano/esspresso blend after a breakfast of egg white/turkey sausage on whole wheat flatbread - good start to the weekend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CCE 07 another Becks Dark.


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale & Mikes Hard Lemonade while Grilling .... Nice !


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* '02 898... Happy mouse here...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Very VERY good.


----------



## newbcub

About to light my First Cohiba.. A siglo VI. 
Sure is a beautiful and well constructed cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 Especial iced coffee power bar on this lovely Sunday Morning Peace all!


----------



## primetime76

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie#2 Especial iced coffee power bar on this lovely Sunday Morning Peace all!


Picking up a couple buddies, heading to Fenway and firing up a Carlos Fernandez custom.....going to be. Great day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

primetime76 said:


> Picking up a couple buddies, heading to Fenway and firing up a Carlos Fernandez custom.....going to be. Great day!


Enjoy it my brother!


----------



## Othello

This is actually from last night.... Vegas Robaina Unicos AGO 11. My first VR ever...and, all I can say is WOW!
View attachment 68522


----------



## avitti

Principe Bustelo coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just washed the Corvette Partagas short gets the call!


----------



## Wildone

RyJ EL # 2 & a Mojito...... Not Bad !
View attachment 68526


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An old Bolivar Lonsdale i know its old because it is from before the time they had bands.
My guess is 02 or 03 but could be 04.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry just realized they had bands in 02 so its gotta be older than that.
I love digging in the bottom of the footlocker never no what your gonna come up with lol!


----------



## Othello

OCT 2004 Punch Churchill
View attachment 68541


----------



## newbcub

In the last third of a R y J cedro deluxe#2 from june 2011 box.
Way better than I remember my last one being a few months ago. Have to try 1 again 
6 months from now...


----------



## sengjc

Had a C** Custom 2011 Piramides earlier. Nice and smooth, very unique predominantly dryish profile. Has a milkiness that balances the dryish profile well.

Quite an improvement from the Sublimes in the same blend that I had last year, perhaps it is time to dig them out for a revisit.

Note to Bullman and Bob: Self censoring. :lol:


----------



## jdfutureman

Really enjoying this '12 PSD4 on a beauty of a day. These babies are just so solid for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Celestial Fino's!
What a great cigar strongest of the Asian Pacific releases i have ever smoked.
Box is from Jun 09 # 3002 of 4000.


----------



## Scott W.

Nice Tone! What did you do to your fuggin finger?


----------



## Chris R

Sigolo IV last night, erdm Chiox this afternoon, scdlh principe now.


----------



## avitti

Cohiba Corona Especiales- classic smoke


----------



## tdkimer

10 Hoyo Short Robusto. Finally starting to show signs of promise. Will revisit in a couple months if I can hold out.


----------



## Kindanutz

I'm all over a PSD4 and lovin every puff....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Nice Tone! What did you do to your fuggin finger?


Occupational hazard 
I was working with a moron.
Thought the nail was gonna fall off but it stayed on should grow out in about a year.
Let me see at 3 cigars a day that's LOL!

Partagas short this morning coffee black power bar peace all!


----------



## sengjc

San Cristobal de La Habana Principe. Short smoke for a long day at work.


----------



## Wildone

La Escepcion EL Italy

View attachment 68612


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 07 after a frustration meeting with the school board!
Amazing how a great cigar takes the edge off!


----------



## jdfutureman

SCdlH Mercaderes from 07. I have to give props to Tripp for pushing me over the edge to grab a box pre price increase! 
Love em


----------



## Wildone

ERDM L'Epoque RE 09 ...Not Bad.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tall iced coffee dark and sweet ERDM CHOIX SUPREME!


----------



## asmartbull

Todays mid morning smoke is 
an 08 JL #1, while it is a good smoke,
I find the corona gorda ( #1) more to my liking


----------



## jdfutureman

CCE with poor draw. Hope the Others are not like this. Will have to knock down the rH if another is like this one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## asmartbull

07 CCE Cocoa and Vanilla bean, with a hint of grass.
Quickly becoming one of my favorite Cohibas


----------



## avitti

Connie 1 with iced coffee-all ways a pleasurable smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dinner!:wink:



Desert!:biggrin:


----------



## Othello

02 Sancho Panza Belicosos
View attachment 68656


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*I miss my father very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wrong Spot EDit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI better smoke now gonna be a scorcher next 3 days!


----------



## Saint Jimbob

40th B-day herf last night, I broke out the July '11 Trinidad Reyes (Nom nom nom), and later finally torched the Bolivar Royal Corona (Thanks, Shuckins!). Great night, Incredible cigars..


----------



## avitti

Principe-Bustelo dark-slice of double cherry cheesecake.awesome creamy combo


----------



## mxracercam




----------



## asmartbull

For lunch a nice 08 SLR A with iced coffee.....

Perhaps, if I keep substituting cigars for meals, I can loose some weight.....


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 & Coffee...nice Morning Stick.....


----------



## newbcub

I am probably going to regret posting this, but last night my friend and I smoked a
Guantanamera...They were from a wedding earlier in the year, ( gift) ....
AHHH what a god awful smoke for a CC. Although I have had N.C that were more awful.
I only wish I had a better pallette to describe this smoke, grassy, light flavor. but it did burn good and even.


----------



## asmartbull

newbcub said:


> I am probably going to regret posting this, but last night my friend and I smoked a
> Guantanamera...They were from a wedding earlier in the year, ( gift) ....
> AHHH what a god awful smoke for a CC. Although I have had N.C that were more awful.
> I only wish I had a better pallette to describe this smoke, grassy, light flavor. but it did burn good and even.


Rookie mistake......chock it up to a learning experience


----------



## Scott W.

Only Tony would have this pairing at 10:30 am. Love that guy


----------



## newbcub

[Rookie mistake......chock it up to a learning experience 

LOL. I still have 1 resting from the wedding.... I will try it in a few years. Maybe
Or just give it to someone who doesn't know any better.
My mouth still feels kind of chalky from it. Very strange.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Only Tony would have this pairing at 10:30 am. Love that guy


Actually it was after lunch at around 1:00 P.M

Celestial Fino's at noon all i can say is don't read the thoughts on this cigar. I held back so long from buying because of mixed reviews. These are off the wall mad good short review to follow!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1.....Never disappoints...


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Actually it was after lunch at around 1:00 P.M
> 
> Celestial Fino's at noon all i can say is don't read the thoughts on this cigar. I held back so long from buying because of mixed reviews. These are off the wall mad good short review to follow!


Tony
I look forward to the review........as you stated, they are all over the place...


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Coronas Gigantes. From a 08 box. Starting to smoke pretty well.

BTW, it's 7:30 PM and 100 friggen degrees out. The cigar lit itself!


----------



## Othello

Trinidad Coloniales NOV 11, while watching the Indians/Orioles game. Even in it's youth, this is a spectacular cigar! Sweet wood and cocoa, with a lightly spicy/floral finish. I wish I had bought a box instead of the five pack. It's not too late to rectify that error :bolt:
View attachment 68688

....and then the Indians snapped their losing streak! A good night!


----------



## newbcub

Parti 898 fron june 2011.. After this one I will let the others rest... I promise.


----------



## avitti

Secretos -root beer- back porch is tolerable at 82 degrees


----------



## imported_Mike_E

H.U.No.2 with Gatorade...at the golf course.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tall iced coffee almost 90 already Partagas short have a blessed day all and please stay cool drink plenty!


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte GE in the shade. Warm day.


----------



## Wildone

EDRM & Coffee on this decent Morn....


----------



## asmartbull

Reaching for a gifted 07 Hoyo Regalos (sp) EL
I have been wanting to try one of these for a while..
Thanks Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its 90 degrees cold beer in my hand A/C on and a SCDLH courtesy of Andrew and ZK!:high5:


----------



## apexking

Boli rc with an arnold palmer celebrating the start of my 1 week vaca!


----------



## apexking

apexking said:


> Boli rc with an arnold palmer celebrating the start of my 1 week vaca!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoy it my friend!


----------



## Othello

I have the entire week off as well, 9 days, so I kicked it off with a JUL 11 Cohiba Robusto...... me thinks I will be hitting the stash pretty hard. Birthday is Friday, too, and I have a couple of special sticks I've been saving for that. 
View attachment 68726


----------



## Othello

Then for a night cap, a MAR 08 San Cristobal De La Habana Officios. Stellar cigar! 
View attachment 68727


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V 07 Iced coffee Dark and sweet.
Supposed to hit 100 today so i figure i will smoke now while its only about 70 degrees.
Have a great day all drink plenty of fluids stay cool!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC still on Iced Coffee!
Thanks Andrew and ZK!


----------



## avitti

Siglo I Bustelo coffee-


----------



## Goldstein




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very nice Montie courtesy of Andrew and Zk!


----------



## burritosdaily

Craig, that is a GREAT looking stogie... :razz:



Goldstein said:


>


----------



## aea6574

Great minds. I also had a Boli RC last night.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee black-if it gets any colder in the basement may need to put a sweatshirt on.


----------



## Othello

I went on a shopping excursion into Amish country this morning, smoked a Partagas Short there and back....
View attachment 68752
View attachment 68753


----------



## jdfutureman

Just winding up a SCdlH Mercaderes from 07 and closing in on an hour and three quarters of pure pleasure


----------



## Othello

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme from May 11
View attachment 68766


----------



## jdfutureman

jdfutureman said:


> Just winding up a SCdlH Mercaderes from 07 and closing in on an hour and three quarters of pure pleasure


Party short now to finish the evening


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*A good ole' Jose L. Piedra Nacionale that made the other 2 NC's I'd had seem like plain cardboard!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee black!
Thanks Andrew and ZK!


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Pyr. EL & Coffee on this cool Mountain Morn....these are comming along nicely.....


----------



## Othello

After breakfast & coffee, I went on a five mile hike. It was hot at 86 degrees, but there was a merciful breeze blowing in a rain that is going to miss me anyway. So now, a Montecristo No.4 while I brew a batch of Chamomile sun tea!
View attachment 68774


----------



## Othello

Wildone said:


> Hoyo Pyr. EL & Coffee on this cool Mountain Morn....these are comming along nicely.....


Are these the 2011 EL's?


----------



## Wildone

Othello said:


> Are these the 2011 EL's?


yes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just an 898 V too hot really but what the heck!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Specially Selected


----------



## Wildone

Sir Winnie & Mojito under a Shade Tree....Very Nice !
View attachment 68778


View attachment 68779

Yes it was that GOOD !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba SigloI coffee black!
> Thanks Andrew and ZK!


Sorry just realized typo it was a Siglo II to late to edit!
It was sweet thanks again!


----------



## Othello

JUN 10 Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1
View attachment 68780


----------



## Othello

DIC 10 Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona
View attachment 68784
View attachment 68785


----------



## Wildone

Punch BP after Dinner.....Nice....


----------



## sengjc

Nice!

I am having me a Quintero Panatela this wet, wintry night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## jdfutureman

Mid morning Monte #4. A bit young but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## asmartbull

Sir Winston
ALL things considered, I believe this to be be best
regular production cigar on the market


----------



## avitti

Siglo I- coffee dark-a good eye opener


----------



## Chris R

ERDM chiox, what a perfect summer cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks David RIVERWILD/ WILDONE!


----------



## apexking

R&J mille fluer...it was so so....i think o need to let these boxes sit another month or so.


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks David RIVERWILD/ WILDONE!
> 
> http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad36/TonyBrooklyn/IMG_20120702_161854.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice fingernail


----------



## lebz

Monte #3 while I unwind from the cottage with ChE part 1


----------



## Vitulla

H upmann royal robusto


----------



## avitti

Monte especiale #2


----------



## Othello

DIC 11 H. Upmann Corona Major Tubo. Really spicy at the foot on lighting, very firm draw which opened up nicely before the halfway point. Very nice coffee and fresh tobacco flavor. I will be putting the others to rest for some time....
View attachment 68802
View attachment 68803


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Nice fingernail


I had it done at the Manicurist its the latest style ROTFLMAO!

Partagas short iced coffee thinking about a bagel.


----------



## avitti

Principe-espresso-toast with strawberry/bourbon jelly


----------



## Othello

Flax cereal with Almond milk, Strawberries and Blueberries..... then coffee and a Trinidad Reyes. Sorry, no picture of the cereal :tease:
View attachment 68813


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Black Prince 01!
Thanks RiverWild/ Wildone!










Loads of Twang sweet tea and very citrus like lemons!
Great cigar the last 1/3 was real spicy reminded me of a Punch Punch from the old days!


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE.....a freekin fantastic boli with legs for at least a decade
08 RASS...I get some black-cherry from these and I don't reach for then nearly enough


----------



## Vitulla

Vegas Robaina Petit Robaina(canada regional)


----------



## bazookajoe8

H Upmann Mag 46


----------



## Othello

AGO 10 H. Upmann Magnum 50. A really nice smoke...... on my way to a hike before the sun goes down. I should be able to get two miles in......
View attachment 68828
View attachment 68829


----------



## Othello

JUN 09 Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished. A wonderful smoke! Wood and leather in the first third with a sort of sour barnyard flavour appearing, then just before the final third a sweet, chocolate spice! WOW! Draw was perfect and the burn was almost flawless, requiring one minor touch up at the half way point. It will be a sad day when I finish this box....
View attachment 68835
View attachment 68836
View attachment 68837
View attachment 68838


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short tall dark sweet iced coffee Brooklyn Bagel cream cheese and lox!
Happy 4th all!


----------



## Vicini

Trinidad short robusto while sitting at work waiting for my train to leave


----------



## aea6574

Trini Robusto Extra. Nice cigar on a rainy night.

Best regards, 
Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II my favorite of the Siglo series!


----------



## Wildone

EDRM & Coffee on this pleasant Morning....Happy 4th of July America... it is a Celebration...We are a Young Nation !
View attachment 68843


----------



## Chris R

RG CE and coffee.


----------



## bpegler

HdM epicure #1 from a 05 cab. A wonderful first smoke of the day. Sitting by the pool on another scorcher.

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 68847

View attachment 68848


----------



## jdfutureman

As mentioned Tony's 4th thread an 08 VR Famosos. Quite nice


----------



## Othello

Romeo y Julietta Escudo EL 07
View attachment 68853
View attachment 68854

I hope all had a safe and happy 4th!!


----------



## Wildone

RyJ # 2 EL 04 and Rum & Coke to end this 4th of July....Hope all had an Enjoyable Holiday !
View attachment 68855


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#1 El yesterday thanks Wild one what a great cigar.
Took some pictures i gotta write a review it was just fantastic.

Partagas 898 UV also courtesy of River Wild this morning Coffee black have a great day all!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Aristocrats...spicy young one.


----------



## Othello

Trinidad Reyes with my morning coffee and a really good book; "At Home: A Short History of Private Life" by Bill Bryson. I highly recommend this book ( and the cigar! )!
View attachment 68885


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V from the Andrew /Zk Bombing very nice!


----------



## asmartbull

12 Boli Britanica's.....
Today, this is not a good cigar and it is going to be YEARS before they come around.
That said, I am in for the long run as these muted flavors has great potential.
Do not buy these you plan on smoking them in the next 5 yrs...
Patience will be rewarded...


Keep in mind, a few are saying these are ready because of the lack of ammonia.....
The latter part of that statement is true...


----------



## Othello

SLR Seire A
View attachment 68890


----------



## jakecartier3

Padilla Habano...kind of a go to classic


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez custom rolled Behike. These came off the table a week ago.

Absolutely incredible. Very rich honeyed chocolate.


----------



## jakecartier3

jakecartier3 said:


> Padilla Habano...kind of a go to classic


Whoops, I definitely posted that in the wrong thread. Sorry everyone :/


----------



## Othello

EMA JUN 07 PLPC. Delicious, woody with a very light spice..... very smooth!!
View attachment 68893
View attachment 68894
View attachment 68895


----------



## Othello

Wrapping it up with a Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 2010


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black another scorcher on the way stay cool gents!:wink:


----------



## dav0

Yesterday - my last PSD4, bout' a year old and tasty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestios Fino's while waiting for the Fed Ex truck to deliver parts so i can fix the A/C in my Lincoln!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> R.A Celestios Fino's while waiting for the Fed Ex truck to deliver parts so i can fix the A/C in my Lincoln!


That's waiting in style! A/C is critical right now.

I'm burning an 08 SCdlH El Principe and loving it.


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted 07 San Cristobal LCDH Mercaderes

One of the finest cigars I have smoked in a while.......

With iced coffee, it is a killer combination...

Thanks Dan....


----------



## Wildone

Monte ESP # 2... What a nice stick.....


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Monte ESP # 2... What a nice stick.....


David
That is quickly becoming one of my favorite Montes.....never disappoints..


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> David
> That is quickly becoming one of my favorite Montes.....never disappoints..


I wholehearted agree with you Al....


----------



## aea6574

Party Short while laying on a floaty in my pool, nice day.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Othello

Celebrating my 51st birthday today. I had a Partagas Short with my morning coffee, and now am enjoying a 1998 Punch Churchill! Delicious! Nice oily, chocolate wrapper. This tastes a bit different than the recent Punch Churchills I've smoked. It has more....... Ooomph! Or do I mean 'Punch"? :laugh: Smooth and a bit spicy at the same time....
View attachment 68960
View attachment 68961


----------



## Wildone

Othello said:


> Celebrating my 51st birthday today. I had a Partagas Short with my morning coffee, and now am enjoying a 1998 Punch Churchill! Delicious! Nice oily, chocolate wrapper. This tastes a bit different than the recent Punch Churchills I've smoked. It has more....... Ooomph! Or do I mean 'Punch"? :laugh: Smooth and a bit spicy at the same time....
> View attachment 68960
> View attachment 68961


Happy B-Day Tim, hope you enjoyed your Day...


----------



## jdfutureman

PSP2 from 10 on the back porch. It's a powerhouse in its youth and a fun little change from my shorts, D4's, and 898's. I will let the other 7 or 8 rest from my box of 10 for some time.


----------



## newbcub

Just lit up a monte #2. This will be the last one before they sleep for a while...
Good night my little friends....:frown:


----------



## Othello

View attachment 68964


Wildone said:


> Happy B-Day Tim, hope you enjoyed your Day...


Thank you, David, I did! Treated myself to a late show ("Savages") at the theater and am topping off the night with a 08 SCDLH Officios.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced coffee gonna be another hot one today peace gents!


----------



## Chris R

Party short with some tulllamore dew 10yr last night, SCDLH principe now.


----------



## Wildone

RA EL..... Had to visit them..... Interesting.......


----------



## Othello

Montecristo No.4 with my morning coffee....... weather report said it was supposed to be 104F today, but it was downgraded to just 100F :faint2:


----------



## dav0

SO FREAKIN' HOT, soooo, went to a local B&M, bought an overpriced Padron so I could sit in the lounge and enjoy a 2 year old Trini-Fundy! Well worth it as it was well enjoyed.


----------



## asmartbull

Cuaba distinguidos, much better than the first one. I now store these at 58rh. 
A unique nutty profile


----------



## Othello

NOV 11 Partagas Serie P No. 2. Another Partagas that is just out of this world! A cigar this good in it's youth should be a classic with some time on it. Luckily, I have most of the 25 count left.... but how will I ever manage to leave them unmolested :dunno:
View attachment 68999
View attachment 69000

It's 9 pm and it's still 93 degrees.....mg:


----------



## Tarks

87 ERDM Grande de Espagne paired with an Orval. Both good but the beer was better.


----------



## Wildone

Upman Monarch...on this cool 58 degree Mountain Eve.....
View attachment 69001


----------



## Othello

07 Saint Luis Rey Serie A
View attachment 69004


----------



## sengjc

A really rustic looking re-roll made from plugged CCs and NCs my mate gifted me. Nice and balanced.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Busted my knuckles fixing cars yesterday damn was it hot. Don't look better for today. Iced coffee Lilian is in the kitchen making breakfast. Smoking an ERDM Choix Supreme with an iced coffee. Stay cool all!


----------



## dav0

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Busted my knuckles fixing cars yesterday damn was it hot. Don't look better for today. Iced coffee Lilian is in the kitchen making breakfast. Smoking an ERDM Choix Supreme with an iced coffee. Stay cool all!


Dunno Tony, it's sposed' to be a bit cooler today here in Joisey, but if you're out there working in this, I guess 8 to 10 degrees really doesn't feel any cooler!

As for my smoke, I think sometime after 10 am I will enjoy a Boli CJ from 08.


----------



## android

had my first Vegas Robania Famosos last night... very tasty although a bit wet.


----------



## newbcub

A siglo VI on the deck last night with a mojito. Unlike the rest of the country we are finally getting summer.


----------



## aea6574

CoRo on this beautiful day before I start a new career tomorrow. Paired with a DFH Positive Contact which I must say is a fine, fine beer. All the while watching The A-Team.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

08 Lusi that started out with a firm draw and was only meahhhhhhhh
but loosened up nicely and finished in typical party form

08 Connie 1.........This is one of my go-to CC's that never let me down.....except some 06's that still need time, but will be epic


----------



## Damselnotindistress

J. Cano en Cedros. GREAT little habana smoke!


----------



## newbcub

Another beauty night out this way.
R.A.G that just came out of the freezer, I just couldn't wait. Very good smoke, really enjoyed it.
Unfortunatley the box code is Jan 12.. So according to what I've read The sick period is about to begin.... Time to rest these ones too..
My whole damn stash is resting...LOL next year will be awesome..


----------



## IBEW

Finishing off the night with a PSP2, I really like these!


----------



## dav0

In a few minutes, will fire up a Bespoke Laquito #5


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I think I have found a new likeable and very enjoyable cigar....Robaina Famosos. The 08's are doing it all for me!:smoke2:


----------



## asmartbull

70 degrees....45 rh...08 Sir Winnie.....heaven


----------



## Kindanutz

PSD4... Mmmm...


----------



## avitti

Cohiba CE and Party short-with Tony Brooklyn who stopped by with lunch today..


----------



## Vitulla

RyJ short Churchill, has some potential...


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Cohiba CE and Party short-with Tony Brooklyn who stopped by with lunch today..


That's sounds awesome. I'm sure you gents enjoyed!


----------



## jdfutureman

I'm half way thru a Monte #2. It's a true staple for me.


----------



## Othello

newbcub said:


> Another beauty night out this way.
> R.A.G that just came out of the freezer, I just couldn't wait. Very good smoke, really enjoyed it.
> Unfortunatley the box code is Jan 12.. So according to what I've read The sick period is about to begin.... Time to rest these ones too..
> My whole damn stash is resting...LOL next year will be awesome..


I have an April 2011 box of these and they are out of this world! I'm letting mine rest a bit too, but it's hard to stay away from them.


----------



## Scott W.

avitti said:


> Cohiba CE and Party short-with Tony Brooklyn who stopped by with lunch today..


Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Othello

Tonight I enjoyed a Saint Luis Rey Serie A from MAR 11 with a really nice, slightly chilled Italian Chianti.....
View attachment 69068
View attachment 69069


----------



## newbcub

yeah they are great!!!. and I can see myself digging up 1 more before they sleep. Even though I should know better...LOL...When I opened the box, that first smell was heavenly.
Nice pics BTW
Cheers


Othello said:


> I have an April 2011 box of these and they are out of this world! I'm letting mine rest a bit too, but it's hard to stay away from them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Cohiba CE and Party short-with Tony Brooklyn who stopped by with lunch today..


Yeah we had a great time!
Another Party short this morning dark iced coffee
Vit is one generous BOTL.
Remember dinner and cigars tomorrow Vit!


----------



## sengjc

Trinidad Reyes from Kev-o.

Zingy and twangy at the same time. 


Thanks Kev, lovely smoke and you've got good taste.


----------



## jdfutureman

PSD4 never dissapoints.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 at lunch PSP#2 now thanks Vit see ya tomorrow!
Food cigars and more cigars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV & a Mojito after work .... Nice !


----------



## Othello

79 degrees and a steady breeze..... relief! Smoking an April 2010 RyJ Wide Churchills and playing with the cartoon feature on my phone camera......
View attachment 69078
View attachment 69079


----------



## yellowv

Last Night








Tonight


----------



## StogieNinja

With immense gratitude to Ian (the_brain):










Incredible. Review posted here!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI Iced coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie petite Edmundo still iced coffee gonna eat something this cigar is in the pit of my stomach lol!


----------



## avitti

Principe-Bustelo espresso


----------



## Chris R

R&J short churchill now. Punch Punch last night.


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Monarch en tubo 2007. Pre light draw was phenomenal, slight hint of brazil nuts. Nice medium bodied cigar with typical Upmann flavors, very nice. Less complex than a Sir Winston, but really excellent construction and flavors.

A keeper for sure.


----------



## Othello

View attachment 69121
View attachment 69122


----------



## Wildone

Boli Simone after work....not bad......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ryj Hermosos#2 El 04 yesterday at a great dinner party hosted by Vit!
Black coffee Cohiba siglo I today peace all!


----------



## harley33

Party 898 UV last night, compliments of David. Quite the elegant smooth smoke. Thanks Wild...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Grabbing a Monti petite Edmundo as i head out the door peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

98 Des Dauphin, A firmer draw than I prefer which distracted me from some of the subtle flavors

03 Des Dieux. an enjoyable cigar that I believe is on the back-side of life. My son LOVED his

11 Unicos,,,,,,These have real potential and are much better young that previous yrs.

Thank You, Jeff ( Harley) for a great day of gifted cigars.....


----------



## jdfutureman

Cohiba Coronas Extra before lunch. It's young but is still quite satisfying. But I realty need to let the rest rest. :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

Had to try another 11 Unicos to see if yesterdays was a fluke.
For the record, these are smoking so much better than previous yrs with the same amount of time on them.
Look for these to be stellar in just a few yrs....


----------



## harley33

Definitely agree Alan... I have some VR DA's on the way, hopefully they follow suit...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II this morning.
Just had a Cohiba Siglo VI after a fine lunch on Arthur Avenue with Frank and Jimmy.
Salute"


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC along with some Pappy last night with a buddy in the backyard, great night.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Siglo I w/iced coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Happy Friday the 13th all!
I always say 13 is my favorite number 17 my least favorite. GOD is my luck!
On to tonight's smoke A St Luis Rey Churchill from 1998 sweet bland and nutty.
3 fingers of pappy 23 yr old!
Thank you Jesus for this blessing Amen.


----------



## harley33

11 VR Unicos...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CCE 09 tall Iced coffee dark and slightly sweet like the cigar!
GOD bless all have a great day!


----------



## vink

Smoked an awesome RASS last night. Bought a couple of singles not a long time ago to begin to try out cubans. Got PSD4, MOnte 2 , CORO and RASS all from 2011. Decided to try them out even if their young and everything and the PSD4 had that harsh taste to me, the monte 2 was good but damn that RASS was just fantastic! That cigar got that nutty, woody, leathery flavors, with some spice. Got to find some more now!


----------



## dav0

Yesterday while in hot tub/pool Sig II from Nov. 2011

Right now a Monte #2 of unknown year while re-filling above mentioned hot tub......


----------



## avitti

Party short-Bustelo espresso/ toast w/strawberry-bourbon jelly... good stuff IMHO


----------



## Wildone

ERDM & Tea....on this overcast day....Nice.....


----------



## Oliva

Monte edmundo!!!


----------



## E Dogg

My first Cohiba Maduro 5

The secritos size which was perfect this morning with a cup of cuban coffee (thanks to my buddy Big J) :smoke:










This was an absolutely fantastic smoke. While into the little nub I got some nice chocolatey notes :dr


----------



## smokinpeace

Smoked a couple of celebration cigars last night and today. Last night it was a Monte Gran Reserva and this afternoon a LGC Gloriosos. Now back to cheap cigars.


----------



## asmartbull

10 yr old Dex Dieux for breakfast with coffee ( Much more enjoyable with a coffee pairing)
08 CoRo.....Just good


----------



## newbcub

Boli pc yesterdaday afternoon and a parti lusi in the evening.


----------



## Kindanutz

On a CoRo right now... I smell a little ammonia so I think I'm gonna need to let them rest alittle...


----------



## Othello

You guys are right about these Vegas Robaina Unicos..... I am smoking one from August 2011, and it is fantastic! Really nice and sweet kind of spice on light up, then ....raisins? I'm almost at the half way point and the sweet spice is giving way to some faint leather and aromatic wood, and the twang has been kicking in. Draw and burn are perfect, with copious amounts of smoke!
This is the second one I have smoked from a five pack that I bought. I am just about to go for a whole box......
View attachment 69226


----------



## sengjc

Yesterday: RyJ Hermosos 2, Partagas Aristocrats.

Right now: HdM Palmas.


----------



## Othello

2007 PLPC, sweet, nutty and delicious!
View attachment 69228


----------



## Wildone

he cool Eve and light RainUpmann Lonsdale.....What a fantastic stick..... even the kids came out to enjoy the light Rain and cool Eve...... ATTACH=CONFIG]69230[/ATTACH]


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie Du _Connoisseur_ No.1 very old very strong tall iced coffee dark and sweet.


----------



## avitti

Siglo I Bustelo coffee


----------



## Othello

On my front porch with a Partagas Short and my morning coffee. It's overcast with a nice breeze. A nice change from yesterdays sauna ...... glad I kept reading about Tony B smoking these as it compelled me to try some. These are a July 2011 box and man are they delicious!


----------



## ptpablo

Went to the park this morning with wife and kids and enjoyed a PSD4 with a large Dunkin Donuts ice coffee!!!!!


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Gran Reserva with some fine bourbon last night after my Son's grad party.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## jdfutureman

aea6574 said:


> Cohiba Gran Reserva with some fine bourbon last night after my Son's grad party.
> 
> Best regards, Tony


Tony, congratulations on your son! And a fine way to celebrate.

Ironically I just lit an 09 Siglo I that you gave me in last year's Secret Santa!.?! I'll enjoy it in your son's honor. :bounce:


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted 03 Sir Winston ( Thanks Jeff)..
Long story short, this was a good cigar,,,,frankly I think the SW may be one the best regular
production cigars in the world. This one was a bit off it's game. I suspect it was due to improper storage
at some point.....Just a word to the wise, use caution when buying aged inventory from the 2nd and 3rd tier vendors...


----------



## harley33

Alan- I agree with you about the SW. I think for the money, when you can find them, the Winnie is the top of the churchill size mountain. Honestly my '10s smoke a lot better than those 03s. Live and learn, a $300+ lesson. I will smoke them over time and see if they change. If not, the first half is somewhat enjoyable and go into knowing I'll toss the second...


----------



## Othello

Still a fine breeze blowing as I enjoy an 11 SLR Serie A and a Stella......
View attachment 69238


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Alan- I agree with you about the SW. I think for the money, when you can find them, the Winnie is the top of the churchill size mountain. Honestly my '10s smoke a lot better than those 03s. Live and learn, a $300+ lesson. I will smoke them over time and see if they change. If not, the first half is somewhat enjoyable and go into knowing I'll toss the second...


Jeff, I would have made the same bet for the $$$$$,,,still I pleasant 1st half


----------



## Othello

Finishing up the night with a delicious 08 SCDLH Officios... have a great week everyone!


----------



## Vitulla

Trinidad Reyes. Very nice little smoke


----------



## newbcub

Parti 898... I think I like it more than the lusi I recently smoked.. It's close tho.
We'll have to keep on smoking'em and comparing them...:smile:


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts, another one from the 2008 stock.

Wherever I go, no matter how far, I will always come back to these little buggers.


----------



## Vicini

Boli gold medal with a Jack & Pepsi

nice way to end the night


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy day Partagas snort coffee black peace all!


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Crazy day Partagas snort coffee black peace all!


Upmann Epicure -Bustelo dark..

Now Tone its definitely crazy day-so did you snort the Partagas or the coffee:laugh:


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sig IV, While I like the classic line more, I prefer this size.....
I just hate the price...


----------



## E Dogg

Had my first all habanos weekend 

Started Sat off with that Cohibo maddie and then finished the day with a Boli pc










Then Sunday was a HdM Epi no.2










All of these were from '11 and all of em were sooo freakin good. I can only imagine what some aged habanos are gonna be like :dr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Upmann Epicure -Bustelo dark..
> 
> Now Tone its definitely crazy day-so did you snort the Partagas or the coffee:laugh:


ROTFLMFAO! You got me!
Oh what a cluster fck of a day.
Carlos Fernandez Custom roll Be-Hike in the back yard before it hits 90!
Thanks Vit!


----------



## newbcub

Had a Boli Gold medal on the deck last evening. But can't post my pics for some reason....


----------



## aea6574

Diplo 2 last night while hanging out with the Mrs.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Vit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Be-Hike!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte PE
I have had better !


----------



## bigslowrock

Psd4 mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jdfutureman

bigslowrock said:


> Psd4 mmmmmmmmmmm


Same here including the mmmmmmm


----------



## kdmckin

A Bolivar Gold Medal Thanks to Pinhead Pete!


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Rob Extra....
If these were less expensive, I don't think
they would be being discontinued....


----------



## usrower321

kdmckin said:


> A Bolivar Gold Medal Thanks to Pinhead Pete!


how was it?


----------



## avitti

PSD1 2004 EL------ one hell of a smoke..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M a H Upmann Connie #1 now damn its hot!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie one as the thunder comes in........One of the few CC's that get stronger with a few yrs....


----------



## newbcub

Mar 10 punch punch. What a nice smoke on a relaxing Tuesday afternoon.:smile:
Cheers.


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 08 Connie one as the thunder comes in........One of the few CC's that get stronger with a few yrs....


Al I always appreciate your comments, Thanks. I'll let most of my 10's continue to sit quietly.

I'm working on a Carlos Fernandez custom roll. Quality.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short tall iced coffee gonna be another scorcher today.


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure-Thank you Tony B.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tasty little buggers ain't they!

All this talk of the Cohiba 66 has caused me to pull one out of mothballs. As soon as the thunderstorms pass this bad boy will perish by incineration!


----------



## Kindanutz

RASS... Gotta love these little bad boys...


----------



## asmartbull

07 San Cristobal Mercaderas.........damn good stuff !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 09 temps finally dropped thank God!
Iced Coffee Frosted flakes there Great!
Peace all!


----------



## Sarge




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Charlottes 1998 thanks Derrek AKA dvickery!


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 07 San Cristobal Mercaderas.........damn good stuff !


Makes me want to pull one 

Monte #2 here late last night.


----------



## newbcub

Uppmann #2 - Was so good I may have to have another.
Other than the few plugs in a a couple cigars. I haven't smoked a C.C I don't like..and haven't even tried an L.E yet..
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 09 Coffee black rainy and cool thank GOD that heat was a killer!


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Monarch & Coffee.....Nice !

View attachment 69408


----------



## asmartbull

10 GE, EL.....this is really "on"......Very good for a young cigar


----------



## Kindanutz

15 minutes into a Monte No. 2... My absolute all time favorite smoke...


----------



## newbcub

Just started a Boli P.C. Much better draw thatn the last I smoked.


----------



## Scott W.

newbcub said:


> Just started a Boli P.C. Much better draw thatn the last I smoked.


My favorite, enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 V this afternoon An old Partagas serie C tonight Bourbon flowing peace gents!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

One of the Vegas Robaina Espana RE's. Had a smile on my face throughout and all the way down to the nub, it was that good!! :happy:


----------



## avitti

PSD1 2004 EL- 2hrs 45minutes of cigar bliss-on the back porch with a good friend for his birthday smoke


----------



## Scott W.

Awesome Vit!


----------



## sengjc

Montecristo Tubos from the 2000 stash.

Sublime smoke, highly aromatic. Rich and complex. A sipping cigar to be enjoyed slowly by itself.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Sigko I iced coffee Nice day enjoy all!


----------



## bpegler

avitti said:


> PSD1 2004 EL- 2hrs 45minutes of cigar bliss-on the back porch with a good friend for his birthday smoke


One of the best ELs ever, imho. Although all the 04 ELs are great.

I'm smoking a Trinidad RE from 05. A beautiful and very refined cigar. I will miss these, although I'm not convinced that recent production was as good...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sausage on the grill was talking to Bullman yesterday he put the bug in my head!



Bolivar Beli Fino 07 for desert!


----------



## avitti

Cohiba CE -have to pick up a box of these for sure-08


----------



## Wildone

Upmann 46 ..... Not Bad. ......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Mag 46 is the best of the Mag bunch IMHO!


----------



## harley33

Sir Winnie to start the long week..


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Especiales #2........lovin' the sipin'


----------



## Habano

In honor of the Open Championships this weekend. I found it fitting to smoke a 2001 Esplendido "PGA".


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black waiting for the ex wife to arrive for Dom's birthday!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epie-Bustelo coffe- and a HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DOMINIC


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black waiting for the ex wife to arrive for Dom's birthday!


Tell big Dom I said happy birthday!


----------



## Wildone

avitti said:


> Upmann epie-Bustelo coffe- and a HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO DOMINIC


Hope Dom has a Great Day.... Happy B-Day...


----------



## Kindanutz

PSD4 with the morning coffee... Excellent...


----------



## aea6574

CoRo with some Pappy 20.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## newbcub

Parti P #2 on the deck. Very nice cigar.


----------



## aea6574

Here is a pic, could not figure out how to edit my post-


----------



## bazookajoe8

LGC MD #2. Thanks AL!


----------



## asmartbull

08 898..........just great with legs for a decade
Epicures.......tasty little bugger


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

aea6574 said:


> Here is a pic, could not figure out how to edit my post-


Time to get more Pappy's!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great celebratory cigar for my son Dominick's birthday 14 years old a young man!
I remember when he was born seems like yesterday!
Vit you made him very happy with that generous gift Thanks!


----------



## RealSRS

2010 Monte 3 - needs more rest


----------



## Wildone

Boli CE....Nice !

View attachment 69471


----------



## avitti

Siglo I Bustelo espresso-nice way to start your week


----------



## newbcub

Parti 898 last night. For me this may be the perfect sized smoke.. 
Can't wait to try the shorts..
Cheers.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos
While many from this box have been great, this one really needs more time......
I would have thought this was a '10


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this morning.

Cohiba 66 Arrogant Bastard Ale now!


----------



## jdfutureman

newbcub said:


> Parti 898 last night. For me this may be the perfect sized smoke..
> Can't wait to try the shorts..
> Cheers.


Half way through an 898 myself tonight. Wonderful! M I would add the short is an entirely different experience as is the PSD4. I do enjoy each of them.


----------



## newbcub

I have some shorts on the way!!!. A lot of folks speak very highly of them..I can't even look at PSD4, I've already blown my budget for a while...LOL..
I have enjoyed every Parti I have ever smoked as I do with most C.C's
Enjoy the last half of that cigar John !
Cheers.



jdfutureman said:


> Half way through an 898 myself tonight. Wonderful! M I would add the short is an entirely different experience as is the PSD4. I do enjoy each of them.


----------



## Wildone

Trini Short Robo T...Nice !
View attachment 69507


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partags short this morning a Piedra now thanks squids and WyldNight!


----------



## asmartbull

05 Sig II.......very nice, but I think my 08's may outshine these...


----------



## avitti

Siglo I- Bustelo dark-great way to start the day


----------



## jdfutureman

enjoyed a ERDM CS in the park this morning courtesy of Justin (apexking), Thanks again!


----------



## Kindanutz

Just sparked up a 2 year old Monte no. 2... By far my favorite cigar....


----------



## asmartbull

FEb 12 VRDA
Not very complex, but these are going to great with time.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
A Partagas serie p#2 gotta be 07 or 09 nice cigar loads of twang!
Arrogant Bastard Ale after a fine Coney Island hot dog and Knish dinner!


----------



## raycarlo

PSD4 10 paired with a delerium tremens, so far, great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You sir got class!


----------



## Othello

I had a serious computer glitch last night and didn't get to post this; I recieved an 'excellent' report from the Dentist and Hygenist yesterday, and celebrated with a VR Unicos and the last of a nice 2008 Italian Chianti.......


----------



## Chris R

ERDM chiox this morning, I cannot get enough of these for an early day smoke.

SCDLH principe now.


----------



## avitti

Siglo II -iced orange-lemon tea-sweet!!


----------



## avitti

Mag 46 -coffee black


----------



## asmartbull

07 SCDLH Marcredes ( sp).......:gossip:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro at lunch and an HDM epicure #1 now peace gents!


----------



## newbcub

Since I am a year older today. I will smoke two
Uppman #2 this afternoon and this evening... I don't know just yet.
Cheers


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm trying to be better about posting acknowledgements when I smoked a gifted cigar! I'm a little late, but these were courtesy of sdlaird and sweater88, I smoked a pair of these back to back on Tuesday evening. One from 2010, one from 2011. Oddly enough, I thought the 2011 was a touch better in flavor. Anyone else have a similar experience? At any rate, both were _phenomenal_, and I thank you both!


----------



## Othello

newbcub said:


> Since I am a year older today. I will smoke two
> Uppman #2 this afternoon and this evening... I don't know just yet.
> Cheers


Happy Birthday, Cub! Enjoy your day and your cigars!


----------



## Othello

Sitting on the front porch, enjoying this steady rain and an 07 SLR Eerie A


----------



## avitti

Custom marevas-ehh--bustelo dark/cannoli


----------



## newbcub

Thanks Tim ( Othello ).
2nd cigar was a siglo VI , with my fancy new lighter from G.F.. These are damn good too..







Cheers


----------



## avitti

Party 898 after lunch..a great smoke


----------



## newbcub

I agree Tony. The 8-9-8 is a great smoke. Unfortunatley I need to let mine rest fo a while.
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

newbcub said:


> I agree Tony. The 8-9-8 is a great smoke. Unfortunatley I need to let mine rest fo a while.
> Cheers.


Which you will be rewarded greatly for doing .IMO a multi-box purchase


----------



## asmartbull

SLR A....08
A perfect midday cigar...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PARTAGS SHORT IN THE a.m
a VERY OlD hOYO FROM 1993 THANKS DERRECK!
gOTTa Go chaNGe keyboard BAT


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo fat robusto. This thing must be like a 58 RG. It weighs a ton, and is a real jaw breaker. Huge volumes of smoke. Caramel, leather, more caramel. Full bodied.

Okay, the real name isn't fat robusto, I made that up. Reynaldo makes some odd shapes that don't lend themselves to our typical nomenclature. I think he just called these robustos, but they are the Refrigerator Perry of robustos.

Evening gents.


----------



## abhoe

I enjoyed a Boli Petite Corona. Many thanks to SocalOCMAtt for this out of the Wheel of Destruction.










Probably going to light up a PSD4 later tonight.


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo fat robusto. This thing must be like a 58 RG. It weighs a ton, and is a real jaw breaker. Huge volumes of smoke. Caramel, leather, more caramel. Full bodied.
> 
> Okay, the real name isn't fat robusto, I made that up. Reynaldo makes some odd shapes that don't lend themselves to our typical nomenclature. I think he just called these robustos, but they are the Refrigerator Perry of robustos.
> 
> Evening gents.


Bob now that sounds incredible. Really. I still keep a small stable of 60 RG nc's.

But I'm still enjoying the heck out of this BBF. The first box I got was awesome but at first puff of this new box probably will top those.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero coffee black on the porch overlooking the ocean in Sheepshead Bay.


----------



## avitti

While there's a break in the weather-going to light up a La Escepcion


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas PC...SOLID!! :thumb:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 69651


ERdM & Coffee....What a nice Morning stick......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I think the Lancero!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Esplendido.......I often say the SW may be the best regular production cigar in the world....but
today this Espy is #1.....Nuts, Honey, Woodsy Spice.......


----------



## Herf N Turf

Tortured myself with a David-OFF Millennium blend this morning. Can't wait for this evening's excursion into a Johnny-O Short, to purge the horror from my palette.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Tortured myself with a David-OFF Millennium blend this morning. Can't wait for this evening's excursion into a Johnny-O Short, to purge the horror from my palette.


Serves you right for smoking non Cubans then coming to the Cuban section to complain about it!

:kicknuts:oke::fear:eace::beerchug:


----------



## Othello

Mandatory Saturday today, shitty day too. I'm grateful for the OT, but not the crappy days. I got home and unwound with a Summer Shandy and an Oficio,,,,,, that's the head mouser, Chester, laying on the chair next to me. He doesn't smoke, so he's just taking a nap/break from his duties. He brings me a mouse every couple of days, but hasn't deposited any in my shoes yet.....


----------



## bpegler

Handsome Jimmy Sublime. Medium full, nothing like that sweet stuff he was rolling for a bit. Nougat and cream with a dose of spice. Good summer cigar.


----------



## Wildone

PL & a Glass of Cabernet....Nice......

View attachment 69680


----------



## avitti

05 898-have to hunt down some aged Partagas-these aged smokes open up a whole new cliff to slide down on...:boom:


----------



## Sarge

'98 Fundadores. couldn't resist the urge any longer. Can't wait over a decade for a box to age. the horror, the torture, but oh what the joy & flavor. :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

Had this Monte 2 tonight, thanks to m00chness.










It paired almost perfectly with the Dalwhinnie! Thanks Allen!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts that I was gifted by Matt. Thanks Matt.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a hang over !
Black Coffee and a Partagas short!
Gonna go soak my head lol!


----------



## avitti

Principe-Bustello-eggs over/toast


----------



## asmartbull

avitti said:


> 05 898-have to hunt down some aged Partagas-these aged smokes open up a whole new cliff to slide down on...:boom:


Like minds...........I too am hunting.....


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Creamed Coffee...Happy Sunday.....

View attachment 69692


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Esplendido last night, what a great great cigar.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Othello

Trinidad Reyes with my morning coffee. A delicuious little smoke.


----------



## harley33

Party el 04. Half way and it is nice! Thank you David!


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Monarch ....Before the Rain....
View attachment 69698


----------



## Othello

08 Oficios and some Kracken Black Spiced Rum with a tall water back. Tasty! Just lit up an 11 Monte No. 4 to finish the night..... back to the salt mine at 7 AM ( and thankful to be going, in case you were wondering :happy: )


----------



## jdfutureman

Let's see I had a 99 LGC MdO #1, BBF and a Monte #2 yesterday. A Partagas 898 and jL #1 today. 

Just doing a little catching up


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Juan Lopez Torpedo French Regional...and was it s-w-e-el-l-l-l!!


----------



## Sarge

my first










doesn't seem like the typical Monte but pretty dam good.


----------



## avitti

Principe-Bustelo dark-orange marmalade/ toast


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte Petit Edmundo......liking these


----------



## newbcub

Smoked a parti short this morning. I wish I had bought more than a box...:hmm:
Cheers.


----------



## apexking

Parti 898 thanks to Jason! At first it looked huge but then it went down so quick!


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Shorts, 08s.

Excellent smoking for cold weather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hoyo De Depute 1993 thanks Derrick! Egg whites ham and coffee!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure -coffee dark-thank you Tony B- love these little cigars


----------



## Wildone

avitti said:


> Upmann epicure -coffee dark-thank you Tony B- love these little cigars


Very enjoyable little stick...... Down to my last 5.... More on the way....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Today's a gifted cigar day a young Partagas 898V rom a PIF on another forum!
Thanks APOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BMack

avitti said:


> Upmann epicure -coffee dark-thank you Tony B- love these little cigars


I have to say, I was very impressed with the one I got from CKI...best bang for your buck by far, they're easily worth twice the price.


----------



## Wildone

RyJ # 2 & Rum & Coke after work = Nice !

View attachment 69780


----------



## avitti

Hoyo Epie #2 -bustello light and sweet.. once these last few are gone-they're gone for good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black in the A.M
Prosciutto Fresh Mozzarella Manhattan special coffee soda for lunch!
HDM Petite Robusto for desert!


----------



## jdfutureman

BBF In the park. Love these and I'm glad I have nearly 2 boxes. Now to let them rest some more...


----------



## piperdown

Had to get the nasty taste of a cohiba red dot out of my mouth so I fired up a Boli pc. Much better.....


----------



## Othello

piperdown said:


> Had to get the nasty taste of a cohiba red dot out of my mouth so I fired up a Boli pc. Much better.....


That is why they are oft referred to as Red "Dud"! :tongue: Don't feel too poorly; I smoked an OSOK the other night that was dead flat old leather all the way through.... it did liven up a bit towards the end, but I had to light up an Oficios so I wasn't cheated out of my smoking pleasure for the night.

Currently enjoying an 11 Trinidad Coloniales...........


----------



## jdfutureman

CoRo for the evening smoke. Can't get enough of them.


----------



## avitti

Boli pc -thanks for the smoke T Brooklyn-did i mention i like this vitola :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your welcome Vit I love em too!

Partagas short in the A.m Black coffee chaser!
Got a SCDLH El Morro from 97 on deck for after dinner!


----------



## avitti

Party short -Bustelo iced coffee-nice pairing in the am

898 after lunch


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE...IMHO the best regular production Boli





Sadly, they stopped making it.....


----------



## lebz

Haven't been around for awhile but fired up a Romeo short and catching up on puff!


----------



## newbcub

Had a Punch punch tonight and a trini rey ROTT this afternoon. I have to stop doing that..
Cheers


----------



## sum12nv

2006 CORO mmmmm so tasty


----------



## Wildone

Last Eve after work ...Hoyo EL 07....not bad....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham this morning!

Finished a job up so time to celebrate.
I got i Hop Stupid ale in a frosted mug!
And a Cohiba 04 Lancero Thanks Apolly!


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 UV.......Still got it's legs.......


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure-iced Bustelo-


----------



## asmartbull

04 COLA....worth every penny


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 69880


PL on this Cool Mountain Eve....


----------



## avitti

Wildone said:


> View attachment 69880
> 
> 
> PL on this Cool Mountain Eve....


You're not making any fans on the east coast with that comment bro..but nice smoke..:smoke:


----------



## PJD

Just starting in on a sampler of Johnny-O sticks that landed earlier this week. I wasn't impressed by the Corona Gorda last night (probably still too moist), but _damn_...I'm puffin' away on a natural wrapper Robusto tonight. Sweet Jeebus, but that's one of the most delicious cigars I've had in months. Not a word of exaggeration.

I'm not one of those guys who can give you "a note of this, a hint of that," but what I can say is it's complex, very pleasant on the palate, not a hint of bitterness and just....wow. John's magical cigar elves have woven pure magic in this stick. Probably in for another bundle of these next month.


----------



## Othello

02 Sancho Panza Belicosos


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1 for breakfast....

a good early day cigar.......


----------



## harley33

Othello said:


> 02 Sancho Panza Belicosos
> View attachment 39665


How was it Tim - Been staring at those for awhile, I'm a sucker for a pyramid...


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> How was it Tim - Been staring at those for awhile, I'm a sucker for a pyramid...


Jeff
I may have a couple I can send you.
Since you and I appear to enjoy the same cigars, I think this one may disappoint you,,,,


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> I may have a couple I can send you.
> Since you and I appear to enjoy the cigars, I think this one may disappoint you,,,,


Thanks for the offer. Our tastes are usually pretty similar, so you can save the postage.... and I just saved $200.... :lol:


----------



## harley33

I guess that I am trying to find that diamond in the rough.  The CG is my favorite size and the next would be the pyramid / beli. I think that the Cohiba pyramids should be coming out soon, but I am sure they will be hard to catch and even harder to justify.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee!


----------



## Othello

harley33 said:


> Thanks for the offer. Our tastes are usually pretty similar, so you can save the postage.... and I just saved $200.... :lol:


Jeff,
Al makes a valid point. The newer production Sancho Belis are OK, but you would be better off with some VR Unicos.
The 02 Sanchos I have are pretty darn good when they are right...... however there are vast inconsistencies within the same box; one was completely plugged and unsmokable, two had tight draw with one being dead flat and the other being hot and spicy, then two were spot on like a wood and leather dream coated with vanilla!
The one I smoked last night started out good but with a very firm draw due to a hard spot in the center. I didn't enjoy it. It was an expensive CC noob learning experience.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 69927
View attachment 69928
+ Coffee = Happy Saturday Morn !


----------



## max gas

My first CoRo. Outstanding stick. By far the best cigar I've ever had


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The Ramon Allones gigantes size Espana Regional. Man, that was an awesome cigar!!! Smoked it all the way to the nub, and it's been some time since I've been through a Double Corona!


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee dark and sweet


----------



## newbcub

Parti P 2 on the deck last night, great smoke.
Parti's are slowly becoming my go to c.c's , but stil need to try a lot more. 
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 2010 after some BBQ and beer damn its hot outside!


----------



## aea6574

CoRo here as well. And yes it is damn hot in Michigan today as well. 

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

JL # 1 & Tea....


----------



## Othello

Earlier today, an 08 Oficios







Right now, an 07 Escudo EL


----------



## Wildone

Punch Black Prince.....Nice !

View attachment 69952


----------



## StogieNinja

THanks Jonathan!


----------



## Puro_Angler

06 Trini Reyes with jim Beam black. 1st half was a little rough/2nd half was pure twang.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II big breakfast Iced Dark Coffee watching the ocean.


----------



## Wildone

ERdM & Coffee on this Beautiful Morn....Happy Sunday !
View attachment 69957


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Siglo II big breakfast Iced Dark Coffee watching the ocean.


Sounds Relaxing Tony..... What a Treat !


----------



## smelvis

07 BBF and a 08 SigloIII tubo it's early though


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sheepshead Bay is beautiful today a walk along the promenade!
Cohiba Siglo VI to keep me company!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> ERdM & Coffee on this Beautiful Morn....Happy Sunday !
> View attachment 69957


Oh buddy you know how to live!


----------



## Othello

DIC 11 H. Upmann Corona Major T/A. Young, but tasty! Enjoyed with my morning coffee whilst watching the rain storm under cover of the porch....


----------



## Othello

JUL 11 Partagas Short. Gawd, I just love these! One day, I would like to smoke an aged one, but who can keep them that long? :decision:


----------



## harley33

R&j el 04. Tent stake. One a box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

Parti Prez while Grilling....Very Nice !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> R&j el 04. Tent stake. One a box.


Two boxes i never got a plugged one tight yes but plugged no! Bad break i guess! I hope the next one is the bomb!


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Two boxes i never got a plugged one tight yes but plugged no! Bad break i guess! I hope the next one is the bomb!


Tight for sure, but what little smoke i got, i enjoyed. Not complaining a bit, they are great sticks. 09 monte 2 tonight. This doesnt have a draw Issue


----------



## newbcub

Parti short in the afternoon and Uppman #2 in the evening. Both very good smokes.
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure Bustelo dark


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Upmann epicure Bustelo dark


Tony....it's about time you sit down with a two hour jawbreaker smoke, instead of those mini 'gars. I know you have at least one! :eyebrows::nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie especial#2 coffee black!


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> Tony....it's about time you sit down with a two hour jawbreaker smoke, instead of those mini 'gars. I know you have at least one! :eyebrows::nod:


Well my friend,you talk to that old hag mother nature,tell her to ease up on the heat and humidity.Then and only then i will go on the back porch and gladly spark up a multi-hour CEEGar...:smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

On the Epicures bandwagon......tasty little suckers.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very old HUppmann Super Corona from 01 Thanks Derrek!


----------



## newbcub

Trini Fundadores on the deck. This was a really nice smoke. Now time to try and let some rest.
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Risking the wrath of CEEGAR- Upmann pc--------------lol


----------



## Wildone

PL.......after work.....Nice Stick.....

View attachment 69997


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## apexking

Siglo iv from 09 to celebrate my 32nd bday today!


----------



## protekk

apexking said:


> Siglo iv from 09 to celebrate my 32nd bday today!
> 
> Great choice Justin and a very happy birthday to you!!


----------



## asmartbull

08 CoRo...pretty good.
While a one of the best robusto's, I wish I had reached for it's big brother Espy, of it's skinny cousin CCE...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice Happy Birthday!

H Uppman Connie #1 05 or 07 i am guessing as that's the last box codes i remember buying. Much stronger now than when bought. Meaty twangy sharp Cuban flavor! These age by far better than most Havana's!


----------



## apexking

Thanks guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

apexking said:


> Thanks guys!


Don't mention it kid!
Sorry we didn't get a chance to hook up in July!
Life's been crazy!
R/G birthday bump coming your way!
Almost forgot Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll Be-Hike Thanks Vit!


----------



## harley33

Happy Birthday Justin. Great choice!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Feb 12 Monty Crisco Number 4.

Not the most exciting girl in the room, but can't complain, either.

This is another of the now-popular "enigma Cubans"; I don't think age will particularly help them, but I don't get a sense it will hurt them, either.

Go, Habanos SA, GO!

I really do think they'll get it right, eventually.


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Risking the wrath of CEEGAR- Upmann pc--------------lol


Eh...the cooler weather will be along soon enough. Then we'll bitch about it being too cold! :rotfl: On the back deck tonight with an 08 VR Famosos and a C & C.


----------



## piperdown

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Des Dieux '03.
Ehh, not much to recommend.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 70029

Upmann Lonsdale,....Not Bad !


----------



## avitti

2004 RyJ HERMOSO 2 EL


----------



## Wildone

avitti said:


> 2004 RyJ HERMOSO 2 EL


Nice...How did it smoke ?


----------



## Othello

piperdown said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Des Dieux '03.
> Ehh, not much to recommend.


Eric,
Do you know the box code for the 03 Le Hoyo? I had a couple from a PFS DIC 03 cab and they were spectacular.......


----------



## piperdown

Othello said:


> Eric,
> Do you know the box code for the 03 Le Hoyo? I had a couple from a PFS DIC 03 cab and they were spectacular.......


I don't as it was a split. I got the year date but nothing else.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham black coffee!
Gotta make a run to Connecticut see ya later guys!


----------



## avitti

Principes -Bustelo dark-toast w/cherry-bourbon jelly


----------



## newbcub

Party short last night watching the thunderstorms roll in. Glad I have more of these on the way..
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V some seltzer Ham and cheese sandwich!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Epicures...Perfect commuting cigar
07 BCE.....Freekin amazing
08 Monte 2....Great out of the gate, but not much for stamina....


----------



## jaysalti

My second cc... A gifted psd4. It was an excellent smoke from start to finish. Thanks you, Chris!


----------



## Kruz

Al what is a BCE?



asmartbull said:


> 08 Epicures...Perfect commuting cigar
> 07 BCE.....Freekin amazing
> 08 Monte 2....Great out of the gate, but not much for stamina....


----------



## harley33

Robert - BCE --> Bolivar corona extra.... for some reason Habanos SA decided these shouldn't be produced anymore. What they were thinking? Who knows....

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Bol|ivar#Coronas_Extra


----------



## aea6574

My first Trini Reyes last night and WOW what a creamy little short smoke, need more of these.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H uppmann petite corona coffee black waiting on breakfast.


----------



## protekk

Had my second Bolivar 108 RE Espanha from a 10 count box.....It was better than the first I had but still a bit on the average side.


----------



## sengjc

Cold and windy today so I am just going to have a Cohiba Mini.


----------



## dav0

PE Bespoke Laguito No. 5 - nice custom roll....


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A, waiting for these thunderstorms to role through


----------



## Kruz

Thanks Jeff!



harley33 said:


> Robert - BCE --> Bolivar corona extra.... for some reason Habanos SA decided these shouldn't be produced anymore. What they were thinking? Who knows....
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Bol|ivar#Coronas_Extra


----------



## Herf N Turf

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short whites and ham black coffee!
> Gotta make a run to Connecticut see ya later guys!


Why does there always seem to be food, specifically ham, involved in your smoking escapades of late?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Why does there always seem to be food, specifically ham, involved in your smoking escapades of late?


Ham is a low fat breakfast meat along with egg whites it provides loads of protein! Combined with a black coffee and a Partagas short its a real kick in the pants! How do you think i keep a girlfriend 17 years my junior! Now on to lunch a slice of Pizza at the mall with my daughter while taking her shopping! Her favorite store hot topic. For desert a Starbucks bold pick of the day and a CORO 09 peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> Cold and windy today so I am just going to have a Cohiba Mini.


Not here 87 and Sunny you guys down under got it backwards Winter in August LOL!


----------



## asmartbull

05 sig II......iced coffee...very nice


----------



## avitti

Principe this morning-Siglo II now... iced orange tea with both


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 new stock Arrogant Bastard Ale!
Vit see ya tomorrow!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## apexking

Thanks Tony!!! Im around whenever you want to get together.


----------



## Wildone

Parti de Parti # 1.... Rum & Coke after work = Nice !

View attachment 70097


----------



## newbcub

Last night smoked a RyJ #1 from a tubo.. It was good but not great, for me anyway.
Glad it was a gift and not a purchase...
Cheers.


----------



## Herf N Turf

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How do you think i keep a girlfriend 17 years my junior!


Okay, I'll bite...

Because she's blind and has a poor sense of smell?


----------



## Wildone

ERdM....Nice !
View attachment 70120


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay, I'll bite...
> 
> Because she's blind and has a poor sense of smell?


Now you really don't expect me to dignify that with an answer!

:nono::loco::lever::bitchslap::car:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham Coffee black in the A.M
Then a CORO, Bolivar Royal Corona, PSD#4 at Vits house.


----------



## avitti

09 CoRo--02 SLR Lonsdale-Party short..before and after lunch with T.Brooklyn,, great smokes-great time -great friend


----------



## jdfutureman

BBF on the course this afternoon. Somehow it didn't rain


----------



## ssutton219

01 SLR Churchill

One of my FAVS!!










The Troll


----------



## avitti

Siglo II --sleep is so overrated


----------



## sengjc

Bolivar Lonsdale, CSU-VC2...Pre 1999, I think.

Suave and sublime. Highly aromatic.


----------



## sengjc

Cabanas y Carbajal Perfectos from 2000.

Smooth and aromatic. Creamy almonds with a wheatiness.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme Pancakes Maple syrup Bacon Iced Coffee good morning gents!


----------



## Wildone

PL with Morning Coffee....Very Pleasant....
View attachment 70167


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jose' L. Piedra Cremas. Smoked pretty hot


----------



## protekk

2006 Party SD 3 EL


----------



## bazookajoe8

SLR Regios. pretty good for the morning smoke


----------



## Herf N Turf

Smoked another Monte' 4 at my B&M (after purchasing something of course). Had a nice conversation with Mr Brooklyn and we both agreed, we absolutely LOVE that all the new Cuban stuff is coming ready to go. No more hunting down box codes, or waiting years to smoke something, only to find it needs another YEAR. Viva Habanos!


----------



## asmartbull

o4 RYJ EL
predictably perfect...........

I will miss these


----------



## burritosdaily

Herf N Turf said:


> all the new Cuban stuff is coming ready to go. No more... waiting years to smoke something, only to find it needs another YEAR.


Don, could you explain this? I've missed this somewhere along the way........


----------



## avitti

Ramon Allones Superiores--just cracked the box open-figured it was time to see what its got.


----------



## avitti

burritosdaily said:


> Don, could you explain this? I've missed this somewhere along the way........


If i may. Years back if you bought a box of Cuban cigars it was all most mandatory to let it rest preferably 18 months if not 2 years from the box code date before you could start enjoying those cigars.Since 2011 with most but not all marcas and vitolas you could start enjoying these cigars after as little as a month or two of rest time. Of course the cigar will not be at its peak performance level but none the less you can have an enjoyable smoking session and not have to wait those 2 years.


----------



## burritosdaily

avitti said:


> If i may. Years back if you bought a box of Cuban cigars it was all most mandatory to let it rest preferably 18 months if not 2 years from the box code date before you could start enjoying those cigars.Since 2011 with most but not all marcas and vitolas you could start enjoying these cigars after as little as a month or two of rest time. Of course the cigar will not be at its peak performance level but none the less you can have an enjoyable smoking session and not have to wait those 2 years.


Thanks Tony! This is the first I have read about this...... always learning around here. :whoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V after a seafood dinner!


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 and a very large mint julep while trying to catch up on Mad Men.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## harley33

HU PC this morning (nice) and a Trini Rob Extra (tossed it half way thru... too much rh I hope).


----------



## piperdown

Not a damn thing because of a cold I have...and the weather is cool, dry and comfortable......:frown: :banghead:


----------



## Puro_Angler

'05 RASS and Jim Beam black tonight


----------



## sengjc

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Gourmet that I was gifted and now a Quintero Nacionales.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee Black waiting for my daughter to cook breakfast.


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 & Coffee....Happy Sunday Morn.....
View attachment 70202


----------



## avitti

My last Epi #2-Bustelo dark---no longer enjoy these like i use to =out of rotation


----------



## asmartbull

06 Espy....Heaven on earth........Can only imagine how these will be when they turn 10


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Maddy with the new Four Roses for 2012, a great pairing.

A good celebration for our 24th anniversary today.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## newbcub

Boli P.C yesterday afternoon. great little smoke.
And a party Lusi in the evening trying to watch the meteor shower...Too many lights in the city.. but the cigar was awesome and lasted well into the night.
Cheers


----------



## Wildone

Parti Lonsdale after Lunch......
View attachment 70207


----------



## protekk

Got 3 in today:
SLR Regios
Partagas SD3 2006 EL
HDM Short Piramides 2011 EL


----------



## jdfutureman

protekk said:


> Got 3 in today:
> SLR Regios
> Partagas SD3 2006 EL
> HDM Short Piramides 2011 EL


Mike, now that's a nice day! how did the Party and HdM measure up?


----------



## Wildone

5 FINGERS of Pendelton & RyJ # 2 to end this Night...VERY NICE !
View attachment 70214


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Busy day yesterday Suspension upgrade on the MarkVIII!
Bolivar Royal Coronas at the start!






PSD#4 at the finish! Both cigars courtesy of Vit ! Thanks Bro!


----------



## apexking

Bushings and springs? Was hoping to see some jrz or motons seeing that you are a baller tony! 

Enjoying my first boli pc this morning starting the work week on the deck with lots of excel cells to be filled out over the next 3hrs!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

PSD 4 for me yesterday and a RASS. Yummy cigars for sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Esception Italian RE Iced Coffee Dark and sweet while taking care off a neglected garden!
Again cigar courtesy of Vit Thanks my brother short review to follow!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Finos..........Just perfect...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto 06 these continue to get better and amaze.


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Lonsdale.....Always a pleasing Stick.....
View attachment 70265


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## avitti

Mag 46-Bustelo black


----------



## Mante

Not tonight but last night, an 898 from 03. Superb as always. Got carried away by the night & it was a superb night for many reasons.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HDM Petite Robusto 06 these continue to get better and amaze.


I didn't think this profile would be in your wheelhouse.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I didn't think this profile would be in your wheelhouse.....


To be honest BullMan they are not really. More of a change of pace i was gifted a 25 SLB couple of years back on my birthday if you remember. I sent you a few i didn't care for them then as i recall neither did you. So i pretty much put them away and forgot about them. Grabbed one out of curiosity i actually enjoy them when i want something on the lighter side. They have become woody like an HDM Epicure #2 and creamy like an aged ERDM Choix Supreme or a RASS.


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 07 Finos..........Just perfect...


Love to hear that Al as I've got two younger boxes and already love them.

Trini Reyes, my first. Not too bad but halfway thru its not my favorite little guy. Beautiful day after the rain has rolled thru.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 04 Gifted to me by Apolly Thanks bro!


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70314


Monte No. 2... one of my all time favorites...


----------



## Vitulla

With all the talk I pulled a bolivar gold medal out that I had before my trip.
I'm enjoying it quite a bit actually


----------



## choinga

Vitulla said:


> With all the talk I pulled a bolivar gold medal out that I had before my trip.
> I'm enjoying it quite a bit actually


are these as full bodied as I've read? I recall reading sometihng that this is one of the fullest stoges out there right now. True?


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Monarch + 4 fingers of Pendelton = Nice !
View attachment 70320


----------



## jdfutureman

07 SCdlH Mercaderes with a nice helping of John Powers on a beautiful night. Already an hour and a half in with a half of the final third left. Don't want it to end :biggrin:


----------



## avitti




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## jdfutureman

BRC in the park which I have to say started off uneventful but is clicking here in the second third.


----------



## avitti

PSD4- 09 coming along nicely


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V while waiting for a lumber delivery!


----------



## asmartbull

07 San Cristobal Mercedres (sp)......58 rh, perfect draw,....a fine afternoon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Here come the thunderstorms SCDLH EL MORRO 07 as soon as they pass!


----------



## Wildone

Parti El 04 ...after work....Not Bad....
View attachment 70368


----------



## Othello

May 11 ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 07 San Cristobal Mercedres (sp)......58 rh, perfect draw,....a fine afternoon


Al just look at my post from last night. Mercaderes! Glad you enjoy them.

898V here tonight.


----------



## StogieNinja

Yet another casualty of the "lost label." A fantastic smoke, so thank you to whomever blessed me with this one!

Ah, summer...










Nubbed!


----------



## newbcub

Partagas short on the deck this evening. From a 2010 Cab.. amazing little smokes..
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A with my afternoon iced coffee
Predictably good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Be-Hike after a rough day at the office lol!
Thanks Vit!




You see the stringers in this picture they are hanging in the air the only thing holding them up is the Fascia board lol!



The way it should be done!



Time for a cigar!


----------



## john_007

Man great work Tony, and great cigars guys. I'm enjoying a montecristo no. 1 from may of 2010.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks John!
Partagas short whites and ham coffee black!
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Especiales.....Never disappoints and may be the best regular production Monte


----------



## gasdocok

Fitting that my post follows the Bull man. I just enjoyed an LGC MdO 2 from '08 thanks to him.

Delish!


----------



## asmartbull

gasdocok said:


> Fitting that my post follows the Bull man. I just enjoyed an LGC MdO 2 from '08 thanks to him.
> 
> Delish!


Glad you enjoyed it Doc.....


----------



## Wildone

Boli Bonita...Smokes simular to the Boli Lonsdale Nice quiet, mild,thick smoke, Morning Stick.....


----------



## piperdown

Cohiba sig IV. Still young but not bad. Needs more time to really come into it's own.


----------



## primetime76

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yet another casualty of the "lost label." A fantastic smoke, so thank you to whomever blessed me with this one!
> 
> Ah, summer...
> 
> http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i327/aninjaforallseasons/Smokin/77CD597B.jpg[/IM
> 
> Nubbed!
> 
> [IMG]http://imagestore.puff.com/misc/p_3653673_1.jpg


Now that is a nub! Nicely done D!!


----------



## Wildone

La Escepcion....not bad.......

View attachment 70421


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese and Lox.
Watching the fog burn off the bay Peace all!


----------



## Wildone

ERdM& Coffee on this Quiet Peaceful Morn....Only draw back...Fingers getting Cold.....
View attachment 70440
View attachment 70441


----------



## asmartbull

05 EPI 1
While they don't curl my toes, I find myself reaching for them with my morning coffee


Edit
I stored a few of these at 57 rh and can say that I am getting a spice that did not exist at 62....just an FYI


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch pyramide Asia Regional


----------



## avitti

09 Boli RC-Bustelo black -its getting closer the last third still needs more down time


----------



## avitti

Wildone said:


> ERdM& Coffee on this Quiet Peaceful Morn....Only draw back...Fingers getting Cold.....
> View attachment 70440
> View attachment 70441


Going to put an embargo on your posts with ALL of those first world problems you have living on the mountain..:boohoo:---lol


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying my first (of many) PSD4 thanks to Pete. Absolutely loving this cigar.


----------



## newbcub

Had a Punch Punch from 10.. Some issues with the burn. 
Not a bad smoke, just not my favorite.
Cheers


----------



## Wildone

avitti said:


> Going to put an embargo on your posts with ALL of those first world problems you have living on the mountain..:boohoo:---lol


You know how it is...I should of listened.....

Matt Foley Motivational Speaker- I live in a van down by the river - YouTube

:focus:


----------



## aea6574

Diplo 2 with some Elijah Craig 18 during a beautiful afternoon.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Well its either thank you Tony B or curse you in two languages --yes it was that good


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike rolled a couple months ago. It's really very nice here, mid 70s this evening with a slight breeze.

Big cigar was perfect.


----------



## asmartbull

07 898
Damn these are going to have great legs...


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 2....... Nice Stick......

View attachment 70473


----------



## pistol

Wildone said:


> Monte # 2....... Nice Stick......
> 
> View attachment 70473


That's not a monte #2, but nice back drop! Had an 06 psp #2, great smoke, wish I had more.


----------



## Wildone

pistol said:


> That's not a monte #2, but nice back drop! Had an 06 psp #2, great smoke, wish I had more.


The lesser spoke of Monte 2........Monte Especiales # 2 ...I get lazy some times....


----------



## pistol

Wildone said:


> The lesser spoke of Monte 2........Monte Especiales # 2 ...I get lazy some times....


Ah, my bad!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas El 2004 last night thanks Vit!
A great cigar on a cool night after a day of fun with Jamie and the kids!
Partagas short black coffee waiting on pancakes bacon and eggs.
Watch the tide come in at the bay!
Have a blessed day all and remember GOD loves you!


----------



## Wildone

PL & Coffee this Morn Happy Sunday.....

View attachment 70475


----------



## HugSeal

Smoking a RASS as I type. First time I smoked one they were a bit harsh(just when I got them) but they've been sitting in the humi for a few months at somewhere between 62 and 63RH and that really did a huge difference. 

I cannot pick up too many nuances since well, I am still somewhat of a noob according to me and I haven't had many opportunities to practise during the summer .

But they are smooth, tasty and overall very good. That's enough for me


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #2 on top of the Dunes by the beach at the beginning of vaca. 

Wish I could bottle this experience. Good for the soul


----------



## newbcub

Great choice John.
I'm half way through a monte #2. For me this is such a reliable smoke..
Cheers and enjoy the vacation..


----------



## Wildone

RyJ # 2 EL 04....Nice Stick....


----------



## aea6574

Party Short last night while hanging with my wife.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A celestos finos last night with a Mojito.
Partagas short coffee black whites and ham now!
Peace my Brothers!


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70502


Morning coffee and PSD4.... how can life get any better?...


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ Hermosos EL with my afternoon iced coffee, while shopping on-line
for "island wedding" shirts........The mundane is always better when smoking a great cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and an Arnold Palmer!


----------



## avitti

CoRo with a Partagas short chaser -around midnight 

Upmann epicure with Bustelo lunch time


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Corona and a Mojito now after a day of installing railings!


----------



## raycarlo

Montecristo #5 straight from the freezer, great little stick.


----------



## Wildone

Parti P # 2 after work....Nice Stick....

View attachment 70515


----------



## pistol

Nice work tony, nothing like a little sweat equity! As for the Donkeys fan (sorry am a chiefs fan!) great smk: psp2s are amongst my favorites.... I took my rep in Dallas and her husband out tonight, and I had a nice hdm du prince before bed. It could've been an an 04 or 06, but it's was so nice. I shouldve checked the box code, but I was in a hurry to leave town. It was creamy and full of nuanced flavors; what a wonderful smoke. When I get home in a week, I'll be sure to verify the vintage. Cheers, have a nice night.

Pete


----------



## avitti

CCE late night smoking is peaceful and serene-but need to get back on schedule


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagqs short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

This afternoon will be an 04 Espy kind of day.
Football camp starts tomorrow, so today is the official end of my Summer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar petite beli 09 EL!
While smoking some ribs with Hickory from trees that fell on my property during that freak storm last October! 







:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## asmartbull

Went to reach for the Espy and a Sir Winston jumped into my hands........Damn fine cigar


----------



## harley33

Enjoy football Alan, best time of the year! Tony, Good Eats!


----------



## sengjc

Cabanas y Carbajal Perfectos from 2000. Yummy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI Iced coffee dark and sweet Peace gents!


----------



## apexking

Celebrating my sons 6month birthday today, starting the day off with a lil pl panetella, will follow with a combo of siglo ii or iv, and psd4 maybe monti 2.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOD BLESS you all and keep you safe!


----------



## apexking

Part 2


----------



## avitti

Siglo II -with herbal orange tea


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Celestial Fino's RE Flavor Bomb!


----------



## jdfutureman

apexking said:


> Part 2


Justin, happy birthday to your little one! Enjoy the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a beautiful day for smoking toasting the foot on a SCDLH EL MORRO peace gents!:rockon:


----------



## avitti

Partagas Lonsdale oh yeah the 99 has plenty to offer still-one helluva cigar


----------



## raycarlo

Started with a Bolivar PC then a Monte 5


----------



## jdfutureman

BBF is my BFF what can I say. Love em. This one is on top of the dune at the beach.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee dark and sweet whites and ham. After an hour and a half on the phone with the bank. Someone tried to steal my identity and apply for a loan.:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## monsterBEN

apexking said:


> Celebrating my sons 6month birthday today, starting the day off with a lil pl panetella, will follow with a combo of siglo ii or iv, and psd4 maybe monti 2.....


Congrats Justin! Very Cute... Your son looks good too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 07 and a Coca Cola!


----------



## avitti

Monte 4 with a side of rum and cola


----------



## raycarlo

Another two cigar night, started with a RASS, then PSD4


----------



## Wildone

Boli Bretana & Green Tea....Very Nice for being so Young.....
View attachment 70583


----------



## newbcub

A Trini Reyes tonight. A good quick smoke.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black T.G.I.F.


----------



## rhetorik

I think I'm going to break into my Monte Petite Edmundos form '07 that I received recently. I've got 15 of those bad boys with my name on it, after tonight I think it will be 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 07 after a chicken Teriyaki and rice lunch!


----------



## Scott W.

Did you make the chicken teriyaki Tone?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Did you make the chicken teriyaki Tone?


As a matter of fact i did.
You know me too well my brother!
I cut the chicken up and marinate it for 24 hours.
I have tried it with Beef and Pork but i think the Chicken works best.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 Fingers of Knob Creek PSD#4 from the last trip to Vit's thanks bro!


----------



## CeeGar

A nice evening with RyJ


----------



## avitti

Siglo I and SCdLH Oficios-tasty little cigars


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Siglo I and SCdLH Oficios-tasty little cigars


Nice day there Tony. On the SCdlH train as well with a Principe


----------



## bazookajoe8

had a SDdlH el principe this morning as well. tasty little guy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## longburn

I had a Hoyo de Monterrey in my dreams and a tat in my reality, does that count?ound:


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first Vega Robaina. Very nice.


----------



## ShortFuse

'11 CoRo from Gasdock. A wonderful cigar made better by coming from a friend. Thank you Matt!

Doing wonders to calm me some before I go to the shopping mall with my girls. Good-bye monthly habano budget


----------



## Wildone

PL & Green Tea this Morn...Not Bad.....
View attachment 70648


----------



## avitti

Monte GE-- a few more years and will be a pleasure to smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 and a 60 minute Dogfish head IPA!
Gotta say it don't get much better than this!


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70657


Picture says it all


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Jamaican Blue mountain estate nice combo.


----------



## sengjc

F*C House Blend Corona Gorda.

There is something unmistakably H. Upmann and Cohiba Linea Clasica about this custom blend. Very interesting and a really good smoke. I think it is quite ageworthy too.

Paired with some Weston's Old Rosie Scrumpy Cider.


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee black taylor ham&eggs


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4......... Happy Sunday.........

View attachment 70677


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 last night while watching a little pre-season football.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sengjc said:


> F*C House Blend Corona Gorda.
> 
> There is something unmistakably H. Upmann and Cohiba Linea Clasica about this custom blend. Very interesting and a really good smoke. I think it is quite ageworthy too.
> 
> Paired with some Weston's Old Rosie Scrumpy Cider.


Last bundle i got from Bill tasted like cardboard and dish-soap.
Glad someone has use for them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll BeHike! Thanks Vit!
Becks Dark the one from Germany for desert.
The one made in the states i have no use for.
10 12 packs left out of a pallet i bought in the spring should last till my Labor Day Bash.
Then i gotta find another Dark Beer for everyday!


----------



## Wildone

Boli Simone & Chimay......
Before......
View attachment 70684

& after...sad to see them both go...but good company while they stayed......Parting it such sweet sorrow !
View attachment 70685


----------



## newbcub

R.A extra 2011 last evening after dinner. Very good smoke, showed a little youth near the end. Will revisit near christmas
Cheers.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Sig IV
While I really enjoy this cigar, I prefer the classic line
If they only made classics in corona gorda's......


----------



## lebz

Took the dog out for a walk. Had a Romeo no2 that was gifted. Not bad.. Had it's highs and lows. Having a local brew and watching some TV to cap it off!


----------



## avitti

Boli pc -bustelo black-vacation is over-so its back to retirement---lmfao


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced Coffee Black!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 now with an Arrogant Bastard Ale after some pizza with the kids! Its amazing how much that Gargoyle on the bottle reminds me of myself lol!:banana:ound::faint::high5::smile:


----------



## avitti

Last Mag 46 with iced tea-think i'll stick to the Connie #1's and not revisit the 46 for awhile


----------



## smokin3000gt

PSD4 - what a smoke!


----------



## bpegler

A great big Santos Double Corona. If I was doing a blind taste test, the tobacco is very similar to a Reynaldo I smoked recently. Maybe they are sharing...

Anyway, this has a bit of butternut in the retrohale. A pleasant but unusual note.


----------



## jdfutureman

07 SCdlH Mercaderes along with a friend who recently became a father for the third time.


----------



## jdfutureman

Back again with a CoH custom roll tto finish the night. Solid start


----------



## rhetorik

jdfutureman said:


> Back again with a CoH custom roll tto finish the night. Solid start


Which of their custom rolls was it? I've been thinking about picking up some of these as I've heard good things. What are some of the best?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

98, 898 with iced tea.........Down to the bottom row...I will miss these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Famosos 08 nice chocolate stick with a nicotine hit!


----------



## jdfutureman

rhetorik said:


> Which of their custom rolls was it? I've been thinking about picking up some of these as I've heard good things. What are some of the best?


Emmett, it was the Sublime which is 54 x 6.5 I believe. It's a quality smoke with great flavor. I've had three and of course this last one was the best. I think it had more balance with the increased rest. Very consistent but I just relaxed with it and didn't pay too close attention to the specific flavors. It's worth grabbing a few for sure.

I have only had this size so I can't compare to others sizes though.


----------



## rhetorik

jdfutureman said:


> Emmett, it was the Sublime which is 54 x 6.5 I believe. It's a quality smoke with great flavor. I've had three and of course this last one was the best. I think it had more balance with the increased rest. Very consistent but I just relaxed with it and didn't pay too close attention to the specific flavors. It's worth grabbing a few for sure.


Thanks for the info John, that's one of the ones I had heard others say was quite good, so maybe this will be the bundle I pick up from them.


----------



## jdfutureman

Had a JL #1 this afternoon by the pool until the rain blew thru but tucked under cover and was able to finish it after the rain by the pool. It burned very well even given the circumstances and refused to go out. I'm glad this newer box has as good as construction as my previous box which was something I really enjoyed about this corona gorda.


----------



## Tarks

Smoked a 03 BBF, Boli Simones and a La Escepcion RE today. All three were stellar.


----------



## avitti

Principe-Bustelo dark/hazelnut


----------



## sengjc

Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 3 paired with some Asahi beer.

This is some stick.


----------



## Mante

sengjc said:


> Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 3 paired with some Asahi beer.
> 
> This is some stick.


So I hear. Now, buy a box or two. :mischief:

On a side note, you have not replied to my PM & that is worrying. :biggrin:


----------



## sengjc

Tashaz said:


> ...On a side note, you have not replied to my PM & that is worrying. :biggrin:


Yes I have, only just.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee light and sweet whites and ham.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A, Celestial Fino's NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike. He is rolling again, I believe starting today or tomorrow. I've pre ordered another bundle of these.

My favorite thing is getting to ask for the cigars to be blended my way...

Medium full to full. Plenty of ligero. Reddish wrapper if he's got any. (Rojo is my favorite shade).

I'm sure these will be ready soon...

(That last line is a lie I tell myself. Really they will take a long time, but I'm a fairly patient man).


----------



## newbcub

After reading this.. it's just soo hard to wait... Damn my impatience I'm taking one camping this weekend..:smoke:

Cheers. 


TonyBrooklyn said:


> R.A, Celestial Fino's NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeGar

bpegler said:


> Carlos Fernandez Behike. He is rolling again, I believe starting today or tomorrow. I've pre ordered another bundle of these.
> 
> My favorite thing is getting to ask for the cigars to be blended my way...
> 
> *Medium full to full. Plenty of ligero. Reddish wrapper if he's got any. (Rojo is my favorite shade).*
> 
> I'm sure these will be ready soon...
> 
> (That last line is a lie I tell myself. Really they will take a long time, but I'm a fairly patient man).


These sound just awesome, Bob. It makes my mouth water just reading the blend description! Please tell me you'll consider posting just 1 pic...


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898.....RUM & Coke....Very Relaxing......
View attachment 70802


----------



## avitti

Early morning herf with Mr.Behike----------------


----------



## Shemp75

bpegler said:


> Carlos Fernandez Behike. He is rolling again, I believe starting today or tomorrow. I've pre ordered another bundle of these.
> 
> My favorite thing is getting to ask for the cigars to be blended my way...
> 
> Medium full to full. Plenty of ligero. Reddish wrapper if he's got any. (Rojo is my favorite shade).
> 
> I'm sure these will be ready soon...
> 
> (That last line is a lie I tell myself. Really they will take a long time, but I'm a fairly patient man).


I dont know who you are but you are my HERO!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Coffee black whites and Ham on this chilly but beautiful morning!


----------



## newbcub

Just finished loading the car.!! ERDM - P.C.. These little guys are quite good..!!
An extra long long weekend. Have a great long weekend BOTL /SOTL's
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Partagas PSD#4 with a BECKS DARK after some dogs and burgers!


----------



## rhetorik

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A Partagas PSD#4 with a BECKS DARK after some dogs and burgers!


mmm jealous


----------



## asmartbull

07 PLPC...nice
07 CCE.....Much better than the robusto ( IMHO)


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee black- believe it or not time to hit the rack


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black crazy day !


----------



## Wildone

RASS & Hot Sweet Tea soaking.....Nice Morning Stick.......

View attachment 70859


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1 with iced coffee......
While this cigar won't "wow" you, I find myself
reaching for them early in the day..


----------



## avitti

RA Extra--only into it a third of the way-a sugar cane raw sweetness some -bread like notes-brash and young-glad i brought a box will revisit in 6 months
will be much better in 2-3 years...


----------



## smokin3000gt

avitti said:


> RA Extra--only into it a third of the way-a sugar cane raw sweetness some -bread like notes-brash and young-glad i brought a box will revisit in 6 months
> will be much better in 2-3 years...


How young?


----------



## avitti

smokin3000gt said:


> How young?


Sept 11's--it did have hint of chocolate and cocoa in 1/2 half-box worthy??? Yes IMHO


----------



## smokin3000gt

avitti said:


> Sept 11's--it did have hint of chocolate and cocoa in 1/2 half-box worthy??? Yes IMHO


Good to know Thanks! :smoke:


----------



## avitti

97 Esplendido


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first Boli belicosos finos.


----------



## Vitulla

avitti said:


> RA Extra--only into it a third of the way-a sugar cane raw sweetness some -bread like notes-brash and young-glad i brought a box will revisit in 6 months
> will be much better in 2-3 years...


had a single stick with my bud last night, unaware of date code as I bought a box and 2 singles to try right away. Excellent little stick, but you can tell its a little young. Glad I picked up a box, these will be great in a few years. Very sweet notes and quite a bit of chocolate.


----------



## Vitulla

avitti said:


> RA Extra--only into it a third of the way-a sugar cane raw sweetness some -bread like notes-brash and young-glad i brought a box will revisit in 6 months
> will be much better in 2-3 years...


had a single stick with my bud last night, unaware of date code as I bought a box and 2 singles to try right away. Excellent little stick, but you can tell its a little young. Glad I picked up a box, these will be great in a few years. Very sweet notes and quite a bit of chocolate.


----------



## Wildone

Boli Bonita & Sweet Hot Tea This Morn.....

View attachment 70862


----------



## jdfutureman

nikonnut said:


> Trying my first Boli belicosos finos.


Christopher What did you think of the BBF?

I had a Party Short while doing some hardwork


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## burritosdaily

Wildone, that is a GREAT view... I'm jealous ... nothing like that around here :boohoo:


----------



## Wildone

La Escepcion before Dinner and Bowling with the Family....

View attachment 70871


----------



## asmartbull

08 Monte 2.......I wish I grabbed the Especiales..


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 08 Monte 2.......I wish I grabbed the Especiales..


As a large #2 fan I've got to get some of those. But not tonight.

Just getting underway with my first RyJ 2004 EL. Such fine construction and a wrapper that you dream about and bring a perfect draw with it. Looking forward to the ride this evening.


----------



## jdfutureman

jdfutureman said:


> As a large #2 fan I've got to get some of those. But not tonight.
> 
> Just getting underway with my first RyJ 2004 EL. Such fine construction and a wrapper that you dream about and bring a perfect draw with it. Looking forward to the ride this evening.


I forgot to mention this was made possible by Mr. Pegler. Ive been sitting on this for quite some time. Thanks so much for this wonderful flavor ride. I raise my glass toward Tennessee this evening!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Diplomaticos No. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Coffee Black Orange juice and toast.
Peace gents!


----------



## nikonnut

SCdLH El Principe. Just a wonderful little cigar.


----------



## avitti

Haven't said this in a few months: Principe -coffee dark-waiting on the oven !!!!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Espy
Few regular production cigars rival this one.....Just one mans opinion...

Would hate to decide between the Espy and Sir Winston for king of the big cigars..


----------



## aea6574

CoLa with some Ancient Ancient Age and some Pappy 20.

A good night.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A most spectacular Montecristo No. 2!


----------



## Wildone

PL while grilling some Ribs......
View attachment 70965


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A RA celestial Fino's with my buddy Frank in the afternoon going to pick up parts for the Corvette.
A HDM El Primide 2011 after some dogs and burgers.


----------



## protekk

AN H.Upmann Royal Robusto gifted from harley33 (Thanks brother) this afternoon and a partagas 898V 2009 this evening!!


----------



## jdfutureman

this evening's pairing. My first of each
The Sir Winston is a May 12 and is awesome in the first half inch


----------



## border bandit

My first Montecristo #2. By far, one of the best smokesi have ever had.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Vegas Robaina Spain RE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME coffee dark and sweet and Iced Got the smoker going slow and low.
Happy Labor Day all!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure -coffee dark--- Have a great Labor Day Monday


----------



## harley33

05 HDM Epicure and a cold chai tea. Thanks Alan!


----------



## chef-zorba

Don Alejandro to lined up today. Have a good day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This smoking meat is hard work LOL!
SCDLH EL MORRO 07 and Becks Dark keeping me company!
Where ever you are what ever your doing have a safe happy and healthy holiday!


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Coffe......Nice !
View attachment 70985


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC and what I think was my first couple of Margaritas of the summer.

Trust everyone is enjoying the holiday.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 nice finish to a great day!


----------



## bpegler

Handsome Jimmy Sublime. Nearly perfect construction.

This is my pattern:

Recent custom rolls.

Well aged factory Havanas.

Seems like everything has less than six months or more than five years.


----------



## CeeGar

Speaking of custom rolls, had this one today that was quite nice.


----------



## Wildone

Boli Simone....

View attachment 70988


----------



## harley33

CoLa to end the holiday weekend... Peace!


----------



## bpegler

CeeGar said:


> Speaking of custom rolls, had this one today that was quite nice.


Beautiful cigar Colin! A sublime or behike?

Who rolled it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Handsome Jimmy Sublime. Nearly perfect construction.
> 
> This is my pattern:
> 
> Recent custom rolls.
> 
> Well aged factory Havanas.
> 
> Seems like everything has less than six months or more than five years.


Are those even still available since that vendor took a powder?


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Are those even still available since that vendor took a powder?


Yes, but these are not those "sweet" cigars he was rolling. The lack of ligero made those almost unsmokable.

You might like these, Tony. Medium bodied, like a H Upmann from years ago.


----------



## CeeGar

bpegler said:


> Beautiful cigar Colin! A sublime or behike?
> 
> Who rolled it?


Bob, it was a vendor custom. A sublime. It is still a relatively young cigar, but it was much better than I expected it to be. It was some what full-bodied. Quite rich and tasty.


----------



## avitti

Siglo II iced tea- back porch-perfect night


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PARTAGAS SHORT COFFEE BLACK HANGOVER PEACE GENTS!:horn::director::frusty:


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 70999


A well rested CORO...


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE My favorite regular production Boli......This is what they should all taste like..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie E thanks Jimmy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham coffee black peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL..........with my afternoon iced coffee.........I am a happy camper


----------



## E Dogg

enjoyed this the other day, PLPC. great little smoke. I'm still new to cc's and am loving all the PCs I've been trying :smoke:


----------



## asmartbull

E Dogg said:


> enjoyed this the other day, PLPC. great little smoke. I'm still new to cc's and am loving all the PCs I've been trying :smoke:


I have also been surprised by how good the montecarlo's have been.....and they are short $$$$


----------



## newbcub

Great weekened away from the city..
R.A celes finos..- Good stick but definatley has some power.
Cohiba sig VI - always a good smoke.
Trini fundadore - really like these
Uppman #2 - another beauty..

Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 this afternoon while busting knuckles on cars.

Partagas 898V and the last of the Becks Dark from Germany now.


----------



## android

Rafael Gonzales (not sure on the size, seems like a petit corona) from Shane (foster0274) circa 2006... delicious.


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee w/hazelnut-toast with raspberry-bourbon sauce-it was all damn good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black beautiful day today full of fun and adventure!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## asmartbull

08 RASS....While recent production is getting good press for
being better young than these were ( which is true),,,,,,there is no substitute for time....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

White Slice with a green Tea and a Montie #2 while wrenching the Corvette!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos#2 EL 2004 and a Stella my to go beer now that the Becks is gone.


----------



## ten08

Re-testing my Bolivar PC from Nov '11 this evening. They are still very young, but much better than the last one from a month or so ago. Heading to Savannah tomorrow for a fun weekend of celebration with friends, and these will be my surprise for the guys. I think they're finally good enough to share, at least for CC noobs like us. :smile:


----------



## hawesg

H Upmann corona major, sitting in a park with my girlfriend who lives in Vancouver, great afternoon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black orange juice bagel cream cheese and Lox!
T.G.I.F peace all!


----------



## avitti

Principe-coffee black-good breakfast-lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice to see you up in the day time lol!


----------



## asmartbull

05 EPI 1
A very nice morning smoke......breakfast of champions.....


----------



## jdfutureman

PSD4 in the park on a warm but nice day.


----------



## newbcub

Where in Vancouver are ya.????



hawesg said:


> H Upmann corona major, sitting in a park with my girlfriend who lives in Vancouver, great afternoon


----------



## hawesg

newbcub said:


> Where in Vancouver are ya.????


Point Grey


----------



## newbcub

Nice part of the city. I was just down there this morning on Tolmie St...
Hope you have a great trip. P.M me if you have time and want to have a smoke..
Cheers.



hawesg said:


> Point Grey


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO and a Stella Artois gotta smoke these Churchill's before winter hits!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sir Winne 03 and 3 fingers of pappy thanks for the birthday gifts Jimmy!


----------



## Wildone

RyJ....... Bombay & Tonic....Nice.....

View attachment 71088


----------



## protekk

AN RyJ 2004 EL generously gifted to me from Jeff "Harley 33", and a few Joe Mama"s Milk stouts!!


----------



## ssutton219

Another 01 SLR Churchill...


By far one of my Favs!!!


The Troll


----------



## hawesg

H upman magnum 46 that has been aging since 2005. Unfortunately I feel like my short trip took away from it little the Cabinet at the shop was at 69 and 1 day at 62 probably isn't long enough to bring it down, it was still fantastic mostly, I just feel it would have been even better otherwise.


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure-coffee dark w/hazelnut--good bang for your bucks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## avitti

Siglo II more coffee


----------



## avitti

Monte 2--if it tanks i'll never buy another one


----------



## nikonnut

Trying a Monte #1. Really fighting it.


----------



## Wildone

ERdM & Hot Tea this Morn....


----------



## protekk

Fonseca RE Benelux......my first Fonseca. Gifted from Tredegar. Thanks buddy!!


----------



## bpegler

'01 JL #1. Incredible cigar, mild chocolate and rich cream. Started a thread on '01 cigars, would love your thoughts.


----------



## harley33

avitti said:


> Monte 2--if it tanks i'll never buy another one


Even if it has a GR band on it?


----------



## newbcub

Partagas short on the deck last evening with freinds from alberta..
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 97 a little past its prime some cocoa and that signature Monti Spice thanks Jimmy!


----------



## kylej1

'11 RASSC


----------



## asmartbull

10 Behike 52......I may be the only guy on earth that prefers the Espy.
I had a 10 Espy last night and it was substantially better.....but then I have the palate
of a goat..


----------



## aea6574

CoRo while watching Michigan squeak and Michigan State look good.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## tiger187126

had some of those farm rolls around so i smoked one. don't really age well, but once i got a third in it was still pretty good.


----------



## jdfutureman

My first VR Don Alejandro on the back porch. Beautiful night with a great companion. Creamy smooth as silk for this fresh Feb 12 and I'm in the process of trying not to burn my fingers now. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee black damn the summer is really over chilly in the mornings.


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee dark-slice of raspberry cheesecake


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Por Larranaga short panatella - oh what a Heavenly (though quick) experience!


----------



## CeeGar

05 CoRo earlier this morning, now a SCdlH El Principe with more coffee. Starting out to be a good day...


----------



## Wildone

Trini Reyes....& Hot Green Tea....Happy Sunday.....


----------



## k-morelli

PSD4 to celebrate the first sunday of the NFL season and my first CC purchase with some help from some BOTL and a night and morning full of research and reading. Thanks again


----------



## nikonnut

Having a HdM epicure especial courtesy of Pete. Love it! Thank you so much, Pete


----------



## asmartbull

Party 898.....IMHO a perfect representation of the marca


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial Finos To Celebrate a big JETS Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aea6574

Montecristo 2 while watching the Lions squeak to a win.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## lebz

Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres! My first ever CC buy a few years back. Nothing fancy but I do enjoy this quick smoke. GO JETS


----------



## avitti

06 Espy at the end of the Denver-Steelers game


----------



## jdfutureman

Took the opportunity to smoke a cigar this morning.... I mean work from home this morning.

Anyway, 09 HdM Epi #1, perfect for this perfect day.


----------



## newbcub

Has a R.A.G yesterday afternoon after the football games. It was good but Still needs a bit more time.
Cheers


----------



## E Dogg

This was the other night....

Punch Punch


----------



## rhetorik

Had a pre-broncos game PSD4, maybe I will keep smoking one before every game as long as they keep winning


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M 
Montie #2 after lunch!
PSD#4 and a Sam Adams Boston Lager now after a long day!


----------



## aea6574

RASS with the new single barrel release from Four Roses for 2012. A good way to celebrate another year on this earth.

Cheers to All.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## newbcub

Happy Birthday Tony.. Another year younger..
Cheers



aea6574 said:


> RASS with the new single barrel release from Four Roses for 2012. A good way to celebrate another year on this earth.
> 
> Cheers to All.
> 
> Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

RA Celestial Finos.......Still not sure what I think about these.......


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71160


Bolivar PC.. this is only my second Bolivar, so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## bpegler

Santos Double Corona. 77 degrees, almost no humidity. Perfect night for a big stick.


----------



## border bandit

First Partagas Series D No.4. Great smoke.


----------



## Puro_Angler

Monte #5 while grilling some ribeyes and taking advantage of the "cool front" that rolled in.


----------



## jdfutureman

BBF on the course this afternoon.


----------



## hawesg

Monte especial no 2 (2009) before heading back to America tommorow.


----------



## avitti

Connie 1 coffee dark -on a beautiful morning with just the right amount of chill in the air--


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ Hermosos EL.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An all Partagas day A Short a PSP#2 PSD#4


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez #2 this afternoon- i like these they have their own distinct flavor profile


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71180


RASS... absolutely lovely...


----------



## newbcub

Boli R.C., My first..I think I like the P.C's a little more.. 
Cheers


----------



## Wildone

RyJ # 2 EL....Very Nice Stick.......


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> An all Partagas day A Short a PSP#2 PSD#4


Tony sounds like An old fashioned trifecta. I've got an RyJ short Churchill overlooking the boardwalk at Revel in AC. Really makes you feel alive, I would recommend it :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Especiales 2.........My favorite Monte.....at the moment...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
Rass at Lunch!
Montie #2 while on the phone with Vit Peace my brothers!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A well aged Jose' L. Piedra Nacionales. Twas a VERY nice and aromatic Habana smoke! :thumb:


----------



## Wildone

RA '' Super Ramon''
View attachment 71199


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> RA '' Super Ramon''
> View attachment 71199


David,
What did you think ?


----------



## jdfutureman

08 SCdlH Principe in the park at lunchtime. :biggrin:


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> David,
> What did you think ?


Al,

I enjoyed it, I think it has great promise down the line..........


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Regalia from 94. Ugly machine made cigar. Brilliant smoke.

If there are any NCs that came hold a candle to this really cheap Havana for creamy nuttiness, I would be stunned. The intensity is still here after 18 years. Admittedly, no complexity, but it is short filler.

The cheapest tobacco in 1994 Cuba was still pretty awsome.


----------



## zephead61

Enjoying a Hoyo Epicure No. 2 as I write this. Yum!


----------



## newbcub

Boli P.C with a cup of coffee on the deck this afternoon.:thumb:
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M!
A Rass and Stella now.


----------



## Othello

Trinidad Coloniales.


----------



## avitti

Party short -coffee dark oreo cookies-had extra from a cheesecake crust


----------



## asmartbull

Last night I revisited Punch....
Time I will never get back..


----------



## Kindanutz

jdfutureman said:


> Tony sounds like An old fashioned trifecta. I've got an RyJ short Churchill overlooking the boardwalk at Revel in AC. Really makes you feel alive, I would recommend it :biggrin:


Awesome brotha.... livin the life I see... I just recently stayed at revel for a week for my bday in June... smoking fine sticks on the boardwalk and the beach... only issue I had was that revel is the only non-smoking hotel in AC... when we first checked in I thought it was going to be a problem, but it was great to get out and walk around while puffing... enjoy!...


----------



## jdfutureman

Kindanutz said:


> Awesome brotha.... livin the life I see... I just recently stayed at revel for a week for my bday in June... smoking fine sticks on the boardwalk and the beach... only issue I had was that revel is the only non-smoking hotel in AC... when we first checked in I thought it was going to be a problem, but it was great to get out and walk around while puffing... enjoy!...


Yeah the non smoking thing sucks but I was only there for a night and I caught awesome evening weather. Must of been a real thorn for a week.

Having a 99 RyJ Ex#4 in the park.


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 V....Time has bee kind to these....Elegant, smooth, flavorful....paired with Creamed Coffee.....Nice !
View attachment 71235


----------



## aea6574

H Upman Corona Major and a CoRo last nigh with some really great bourbon while down at the Kentucky Bourbon Festival.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## harley33

Monte EL 10 and Sig II so far today. Good Day!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos...the 1st 1/2 was just ok......but the final 1/2 was worth waiting for.


----------



## ptpablo

CORO, sitting in traffic on the Garden State Parkway. It made it so much more bearable!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII in the A.M
RA celestial finos while talking to Vit!
Waiting for my girlfriend to pick me up A Coro gets the call!


----------



## bpegler

*** custom 56. Really full bodied big custom Havana from a popular vendor. If you like them strong and rich, this might be your cup of tea.


----------



## dvickery

nuffin yet...tossup between ryj cazadore or boli corona or erdm petit corona...i will know in 5min or so.

derrek


----------



## jdfutureman

An 08 Juan Lopez #2 this evening. Can't waste this weather! Thanks Craig


----------



## longburn

I got my first CC order....whoohoo! I've been on pins and needles waiting on it but it made it safely. I'm on the slope and falling fast and loving it! Check it out, a cautious but quality order of Partagas Serie D robusto ten pack.






/ATTACH]


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure-espresso and cannoli breakfast


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a PSD4 as an after breakfast treat.


----------



## Wildone

PL this chilly Morn...& creamed Coffee.....= Nice !
View attachment 71262


----------



## AStateJB

Checking my newest arrivals today.










Good, but still young even to my amateur palate. I'll check back in 6 months.


----------



## bpegler

Just a few hours until my beloved Volunteers take on the godless Florida Gators here in Knoxville.

SEC football in a year that will see Tennessee ascend back to our rightful place atop the SEC East.

I'm smoking a wonderful Trinidad Robusto Extra from 05. Like my beloved Vols, a cigar far greater than the press it gets.

Life is good.


----------



## gasdocok

AStateJB said:


> Checking my newest arrivals today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, but still young even to my amateur palate. I'll check back in 6 months.


What's the box code on that one? I have a few around I need to try out.


----------



## AStateJB

gasdocok said:


> What's the box code on that one? I have a few around I need to try out.


April 12. I expected it to be a little rough, but wanted to see exactly where they were. Turns out they were at the intersection of pepper and hay. :lol:


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Robusto T.......If "royalty" was a flavor, this is it...


----------



## AStateJB

asmartbull said:


> Trinidad Robusto T.......If "royalty" was a flavor, this is it...


That sounds delicious! How old was it?


----------



## Wildone

Cohiba & a Mojito after a nice Mexican food outing.....= Nice......
View attachment 71278

View attachment 71279


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #4 on the back porch after hanging out at my neighbors fire pit.


----------



## vink

Smoking a Boli BF from 2009. Started off quite spicy and woody. Cc noob here but wondering if I love the more full flavor/full body cubans.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spending the weekend at the Borgota hotel and casino in Atlantic city N.J.
I love this place smoking everywhere i even got Jamie to take a few drags off a Partagas short!
I guess as long as there's money to be made anything goes the last frontier/ safe-haven for cigar smokers lol!


----------



## Wildone

Diplo # 4 & Coffee.....Happy Sunday......

View attachment 71281


----------



## newbcub

Monte espeacial #2 last night. I really want to like these but the last two had serious plug issues. ???..
Cheers.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo & Julieta Short Churchill Tubos


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee black bagel w/a smear


----------



## newbcub

After watching my team lose yesterday... Uppman #2, very good and way more reliable than J-E-T-S offense... Just sad...
Cheers..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn i love this place great shows great food lots to do!
I am smoking a Cohiba Espy as i type that i got from a guy that grew up two blocks away from me in Brooklyn.
It really is a small world gotta go still got another day here see ya all later!


----------



## Sarge

just finishing this great smoke. My One, My Only, & hopefully not my last. :tu


----------



## bpegler

Santos DC on a cool rainy night.


----------



## avitti

ERDM CS coffee black- back porch -very nice


----------



## raycarlo

H Upmann Sir Winston May 11 box code, milder than I thought it would be


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Vit!
Sorry for the crappy pics i am pooped!
To lazy to dig out the camera came home from 4 days in Atlantic City Vit Birthday bombed me!
The rum is as smooth as a baby's ass!
The cigar is a Quintessential Cuban!


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71349


RASS one of my favorite Cubans...


----------



## asmartbull

07 PLPC
Worth the wait


----------



## jdfutureman

11 Monte #4 in the park. These recently have started to show some potential.:biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1998 Partagas Lonsdale Thanks Vit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> 07 PLPC
> Worth the wait


Nice to hear i just scored a Cab of 08's for a special friends birthday.


----------



## asmartbull

07 CCE........If you don't like nuts and honey, this isn't for you...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## Kindanutz

View attachment 71426


RASS... yet again.... I'm officially hooked... 2011s are smoking so nicely right now...


----------



## newbcub

Just finished my first CoRo... It was good but I will definatley let the other one rest for a few more months.
Cheers


----------



## longburn

A Hoyo petite robusto courtesy of Piperdown and that awesome bomb he gifted me with.....THANKS PIPER! I loved the flavor profile and construction. The construction was picture perfect. The flavor started of herbal, sort of like tea and green spices then transgressed into a bit of spice and moist tobacco ending with spice and sort of a honey cinnamon flavor if that makes sense.
The only thing I didn't like was it's size, I think it's 50RG x 4 1/2. It was just awkward to hold and smoke. It should have been a little longer or thinner I think.


----------



## Kindanutz

Cohiba robusto... absolutely lovely...
Chilling with my little kitty Ruby watchin the NFL network and highlights from the giants slaughtering North Carolina...
View attachment 71454


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Quintero Nacionales that I've had aging since 1998


----------



## avitti

08 CCE
Fine cigar- multi box worthy


----------



## protekk

A Romeo Y Julieta Hermosos No.2 EL 2004 with a few Newcastles........Beautiful night and a great end to the week:


----------



## piperdown

A Boli pc and a rum and coke this evening after getting up at 4 am and traveling 11 hrs to visit my mom in Idaho.
Let me tell you, it was very relaxing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas EL 2004 last night while watching a big Yankees victory Thanks Vit!
ERDM CS coffee black big breakfast Happy Birthday Lillian!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure-coffee black-waiting on the oven--thank you Astipp

And wishing Lillian a Happy Birthday--pass it along Tone.. ahh i'll call


----------



## Othello

Partagas Short..... the cloud cover just broke and the sun is shinning...... just in time to go to work.


----------



## sean373

Partagas Mille Fleurs and 2 cups of coffee. The draw was a bit snug but still an enjoyable start to the morning.


----------



## protekk

A 2009 SCDLH El Principe after a few hours work cleaning up the yard.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Upmann epicure-coffee black-waiting on the oven--thank you Astipp
> 
> And wishing Lillian a Happy Birthday--pass it along Tone.. ahh i'll call


Thanks my brother you made her very happy!
Sitting down with a Rass now that the birthday party is winding down!
Thanks Astripp (Andrew)!


----------



## jdfutureman

Sir Winston with some Woodford Reserve this evening


----------



## Wildone

98 Parti 898.....Nice Stick on a cool Eve.....

View attachment 71506


----------



## longburn

A 2004 Montecristo # 3 with coffee brewed in a french press from home roasted beans with cream, what a great combination. It complimented the cigar perfectly. I enjoyed it until I literally burned my fingers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme Brooklyn Bagel cream cheese and Lox coffee light and sweet peace all!


----------



## avitti

Siglo I- coffee dark Neapolitan cheesecake


----------



## aea6574

Montecristo Especial while watching Michigan not look very good.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

ERdM...& Hot Green Tea....Happy Sunday.....
View attachment 71517


----------



## avitti

07 Epicure waiting on the Jets game


----------



## newbcub

Parti short this morning... I hope we kick'em good... The dolphins are my favorite team to beat....LOL
Cheers Tony and enjoy the game....



avitti said:


> 07 Epicure waiting on the Jets game


----------



## protekk

On a beautiful fall morning:


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1
These could easily be my "everyday" smoke...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 great minds think alike BullMan!
Sipping on some 7 year old Havana club!
Thanks Vit for the Drink!
Thanks Andrew for the cigar!


----------



## avitti

Party short -coffee dark
more coffee -Upmann epicure


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M JL#2 and a Stella now!


----------



## avitti

08 PLPC-Thanks Tone---


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike. This came off the table maybe two weeks ago, so it's FRESH! Lot of bite, but tremendous fresh bread and a new note for me:

Peat. Lots of it, like you find in very pricey adult beverages coming from Scotland. Don't really know how it found it's way into a fresh Cuban custom, but it's very tasty.

That's one of my favorite things about custom rolled cigars, every batch is unique.


----------



## harley33

01 Boli Lonsdale. Very nice, except lighter than most Boli's, but that is OK.


----------



## choinga

...smoked my first Siglo VI last night...WOW. Good thing I bought a box of 10...if these things get better with age (basically smoked this one ROTT) then they may become my new favorite smoke.


----------



## newbcub

Party Lusi while watching the game tonight. Way better than the last I smoked ROTT...
And way better than the Refs in tonights game...WTH are the NFL thinking, make a deal already...!!!!. ( sorry off topic)

Cheers


----------



## asmartbull

07 PE.........These are growing on me


----------



## avitti

Siglo II in the am
Connie 1 in the pm
Party Lonsdale after dark


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> 08 PLPC-Thanks Tone---


Your welcome Happy Birthday!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS in the A.M!
1998 Partagas Lonsdale Thanks Vit! :dude: no alcohol on the wagon till the weekend:laugh:


----------



## protekk

A 2003 H. Upmann Sir Winston with A few Newcastles:


----------



## buttstitches

Last night before bed


----------



## protekk

A 1999 LGC MDO #1 thanks to John "jdfutureman"....Really nice cigar:


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 Andorra RE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M!
Partagas Serie P #2 now nice with a cold seltzer slice of lime!


----------



## protekk

@09 Ramon Allones Celestial Finos RE with a DOgfish Head 90 Minute IPA.....Life is Good:


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I'm smoking my first Hoyo Epicure Especial. Traded a Monte #2 for it to a friend here locally. I was considering buying a box and wanted to try one first. I'm finding it a little too mild for me, so I think I'm going to revise my plan to getting some PSD4's instead since everyone here seems to find those pretty good.


----------



## Kindanutz

These early 2011 RASS are smoking so well I just can't put them to sleep for long... smoke em while the smoking is good...

View attachment 71685


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 in the A.M Stupendous cigar!
A Juan Lopez #2 now with a Sam Adams Boston Lager another great cigar and its only an 11 so much for aging lol!


----------



## yellowv

99 Hoyo Des Dieux. Wow! Thanks Dan.


----------



## mata777

Tonight's smoking and drinking session. Boli pc (May 11 box code) and HC Anejo 7 with coke. I'm loving life


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Saint Luis Rey Asia Pacifico RE


----------



## avitti

o8 CCE ---wonderful cigar-hunting an aged box -close to pulling the trigger


----------



## ShortFuse

Was awarded the Army Master Explosive Ordnance Disposal Badge today and am having this to celebrate!










Very young and fresh, but I dont have any older ones to pull from! Thanks to my EOD Brother Rob for hooking me up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII in the A.M. Stopped for lunch grabbed a power bar seltzer and a Rass while talking to Bullman.
Havana Club 7 year old and a Partagas Lonsdale 98 now Thanks Vit!


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I waited what seemed like forever to view the habanos forum! Been having NC's lately since it's been too cold to smoke outdoors, but had my first RAE from the box today. With all the hype around it, I expected much more, but it was pretty disappointing. Just generic chocolate and flavors were very muted. Gona let them sit for 6 months and hope it gets better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese and lox coffee black and strong.

Bolivar coronas juniors damn these are magic.
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## avitti

PLPC coffee black-Thanks Tony B


----------



## Wildone

04 Co. Sig VI......What an aluring Stick........
View attachment 71800


----------



## aea6574

Tini Robusto Extra with a couple of different Four Roses selections while watching MSU not win.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## newbcub

Trini reyes on Thursday, Great little smoke. 
Punch Punch on Friday, I have very mixed feelings about these, But my friends like them so I don't feel as bad about buying a box...
Cheers


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee dark.. looking forward to the NFL games with pro refs today


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale Greeting this Morn..... Happy Sunday.....
View attachment 71810


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a Boli corona junior on a nice cool, overcast day. Nice way to pass a Sunday.


----------



## AStateJB

Smoking a bombed stick from Björn (hugseal) this morning.










Great smoke, even young! Now I understand why Kipp was always raving about RASS. :lol: Thanks, Björn!


----------



## V-ret

Ok, school a brother right quick. What is RASS? I've seen this a lot lately.


----------



## AStateJB

Ramone Allones Specially Selected

It's a great smoke at a good price and even smokes well young. That's a hard combination to beat!


----------



## V-ret

Got it. I figured it was the name of the cigar but I couldn't figure out the 2 ss's. I'll have to add this to the list of cigars to try. Thanks


----------



## AStateJB

They are definitely a must try. No problem.


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV....& a Chimay....Watching the Broncos give it a go....... Nice !

View attachment 71819


----------



## asmartbull

A shockingly good Monte 4 from 08.........these are the ones that keep you coming back


----------



## newbcub

Cohiba Siglo II this evening after a very depressing afternoon of football....C'est la vie..
Cheers.


----------



## aea6574

CoRo while tailgating before a disappointing Lions game. 

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann CM.......got to love some of the multi-box sales are yrs ago


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez custom Behike. Cool rainy evening, nice big smoke.

I'm off to Scottsdale Arizona later this week. Wonder how that dry heat will effect my Havanas?

Here in Tennessee dry heat is a mere rumor. When it's hot, it's sticky.


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Monrch...... Nice Stick......

View attachment 71876


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted Upmann 1/2 corona.
First I should say, I love most things Upmann and
this is no exception. Not sure I would be buying these to sit on, but they
will have a place in my "cold-weather" rotation or when time is short.


----------



## harley33

A Dip #1 from 01. Need to get these under 65%. I was impatient and the last 1/3 was tight... Overall an enjoyable cigar...


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 coffee dark w/crumb cake


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Juan Lopez # 5 coffee dark w/crumb cake


Killing me :rip::rotfl:


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> Killing me :rip::rotfl:


I;m getting 3-4 more boxes -i really enjoy this as a morning cigar but its a great quick anytime smoke--will take care of my esteemed brother from GA when these land


----------



## asmartbull

08 Coro
A very good robusto, some say the best.
Lately, the CCE has outshined these, but not today . This one was ON


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> I;m getting 3-4 more boxes -i really enjoy this as a morning cigar but its a great quick anytime smoke--will take care of my esteemed brother from GA when these land


Thanks for your kindness, my friend. I have wanted to try one after I saw your pic and then read your notes. This cigar sounds like it might be in my wheelhouse. But then again if it is...i'm screwed. Lol.


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV.... & Paulaner Lager..... something about a Parti with a little time on them.... = Nice.....

View attachment 71914


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> Thanks for your kindness, my friend. I have wanted to try one after I saw your pic and then read your notes. This cigar sounds like it might be in my wheelhouse. But then again if it is...i'm screwed. Lol.


Ill make it 4 boxes then---


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee dark-sliver of cherry pie


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I'm enjoying my first Trinidad Reyes. I didn't know cigars could be this good.


----------



## asmartbull

07 PLPC
Well worth the wait......


----------



## bpegler

I'm on vacation. Sitting by a pool here next to the airport in Atlanta. Flying to Phoenix in the morning, then a week at the Marriott Camelback Inn in Tuscon. I have 22 cigars to fortify me during the journey.

Right now I'm smoking an 08 CoRo, like Al smoked last night. Really these should be at least 5 years old, but cheating a year isn't hurting any.

Great smoke, and the ash is phenomenally grey.

Really living...


----------



## harley33

A Party EL 04. Fighting with my dog to give me the green ball so that I can throw it for him. I give up, it's cigar time...


----------



## newbcub

My first Connie #1.. I think this stick just made the box worthy list..
That list is getting a little long..
Cheers.


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> I'm on vacation. Sitting by a pool here next to the airport in Atlanta. Flying to Phoenix in the morning, then a week at the Marriott Camelback Inn in Tuscon. I have 22 cigars to fortify me during the journey.
> 
> Right now I'm smoking an 08 CoRo, like Al smoked last night. Really these should be at least 5 years old, but cheating a year isn't hurting any.
> 
> Great smoke, and the ash is phenomenally grey.
> 
> Really living...


Bob enjoy your vaca! And those cigars.

Speaking of 08's I had a VR Famosos last night. It just got better and better all the way to the nub.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Vegas Robaina Spain RE


----------



## avitti

Siglo I espresso-caramel/praline cheesecake


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Siglo I espresso-caramel/praline cheesecake


Tony have a great day m friend.

Im enjoying a Monte #4 in the park. Gotta take advantage of this rather while it's around


----------



## bazookajoe8

SCDlh El Principe with morning coffee


----------



## raycarlo

Enjoying a SCdlH Oficios with a Dogfish Head Punkin Ale, life is good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

First cigar in a week JL#2 and a Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## asmartbull

07 Sig IV.........Very enjoyable...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Orange juice black coffee Partagas short back in the saddle again!


----------



## Wildone

ERdM & Coffee, on this Calm Cool Morn....

View attachment 71975


----------



## avitti

J L # 5 -coffee dark/caramel-praline cheesecake


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 beautiful day by the bay in Brooklyn!


----------



## newbcub

Last night I had my 2nd R.A Celestial Finos... Wow,!!!! what a difference a few months in the humi makes.
Much better that the last. Actually makes me want another tonight. Great flavor profile but the burn could be better.
Cheers


----------



## raycarlo

Por Larranaga Legendarios, great way to spend an hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## aea6574

Diplo 2 with a bourbon/apple cider/lemon juice cocktail.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS black coffee cannoli


----------



## asmartbull

TRinidad Robusto Extra
I like these a lot, but not the price.
At least they are keeping the Reyes and Fundy...


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> First cigar in a week JL#2 and a Sam Adams Boston Lager


Damn bro, you ok? A whole week?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Damn bro, you ok? A whole week?


Hi Scott i am okay know had a bad case of the Flu!
Thanks for asking peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican blue Mountain black short stack and bacon,
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale & Hot Tea......What a Pleasant Stick...


----------



## asmartbull

04....RYJ Hermosos #2....Old reliable !


----------



## newbcub

Boli p.c last evening. ERDM p.c while watching football.

Cheers.


----------



## bpegler

Looking out at Camelback Mountain enjoying a CoLa from 05. The sun has set, but it's still 89 degrees here. We're having a wonderful trip, went to Apache Junction today, and up into the mountains. Yesterday drove to Sedona and through the Red Rock country. Apparently Sedona used to be a quaint town, now it's mostly tourists and old hippies who like the elephants go one place to die.

Otherworldly beauty here in Arizona, and a fantastic highway system with 75 mph speed limits.

Smoking is easy here, really no breeze and the lack of humidity makes my cigars burn razor sharp.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Quay D'Orsay Superiores Asia Regional. L-o-o-o-o-v-e-l-y!!


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee black-cannoli


----------



## bpegler

JL #1 from 2001. Classic Cuban, great complexity. Pairs well with coffee, since the cigar has some expresso notes.

Cool desert morning, the temperature is in the mid 60s and I'm surrounded by birds and the occasional jackrabbit.

I think that the jackrabbits are drawn to my Havana...


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 2 & Apple Cider on this Lazy Columbus Day.....

View attachment 72018


----------



## newbcub

VR Famoso, getting ready to watch MNF...
Cheers


----------



## z0diac

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro (NC)

Diplimatico #2

(my first time smoking either) Had the Brick House on the drive out to a fall fair on the weekend, had the Diplimatico on the way back


----------



## asmartbull

A fresh ROTT Upmann 1/2 corona
These will have a place next to the Epicures and El Principe's as a Winter go-to


----------



## Flapjack23

PSD4 ROTT. 2 made it out before the rest went into the freezer, wont be around when they get out!


----------



## Wildone

Boli Brit & a Glass of Tawny Port...... Stock up if able IMHO....what a nice Boli.....

View attachment 72036


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Boli Brit & a Glass of Tawny Port...... Stock up if able IMHO....what a nice Boli.....
> 
> View attachment 72036


Glad to hear these are coming along....My first thought was that these were going to need some time


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> Glad to hear these are coming along....My first thought was that these were going to need some time


The more time the better they will be, I have a hunch


----------



## avitti

99 Partagas Connaissuer # 1 coffee on the side excellent cigar


----------



## avitti

Siglo I with some espresso


----------



## asmartbull

02 LGC MD#2......very nice change of pace


----------



## teedles915

Bolivar Belicosos Finos 09, with a lil Four Roses Single Barrel.


----------



## harley33

11 SLR Regios. Wouldn't have guessed it was just over a year old. Recent production is stellar....


----------



## CeeGar

harley33 said:


> 11 SLR Regios. Wouldn't have guessed it was just over a year old. Recent production is stellar....


I agree, Jeff. To be honest, the tobacco coming out of Cuba over the last few years has been extremely impressive. The new golden age? We shall see.


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike 2012. Great custom by one of my favorite rollers.

I agree with the sentiment expressed above about the quality of recent production Havanas. Reminds me of the pre boom cigars in terms of quality. 

If we could get some of the old corojo back...


----------



## avitti

08 Boli BF time has been good to this cigar


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 -this is a great short smoke pairs well with coffee or a mojito


----------



## z0diac

I'll be having this one in about 3hrs. R&J Tubo #2.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1.....um um good...one of the best in 08


----------



## avitti

08 boli gold medal


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

avitti said:


> 08 boli gold medal


How was it? I've got a box from that year resting right now, haven't tried one yet.


----------



## avitti

GoJohnnyGo said:


> How was it? I've got a box from that year resting right now, haven't tried one yet.


A gifted cigar-nice flavor -complex-strong at the bottom third--could use more down time


----------



## protekk

A 1999 Romeo y Julieta exhibicion #4.....


----------



## jdfutureman

A year old RASS. I recall them to be pretty good fresh but went on a little hiatus. They are coming back nicely. I'll let the handful remaining to rest more of which I wish I had more.


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee black--down to half a box-while a nice morning smoke on the fence on re-ordering boxes for next year---


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & Coffee on the Pass early this Morn.....

View attachment 72130


----------



## smokin3000gt

David_ESM aka Dr. Dry Butt gifted me my first Boli PC and I smoked today for breakfast. Fantastic little cigar! I've been on the fence whether or not to pick up a box but it's just a matter of time now. Thanks again, David!


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale............

View attachment 72136


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very old PSD#4 3 fingers of Pappy!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## avitti

Jackpot Monte 2-every puff is milk chocolate-watching the Yankee game---go get em pappagallo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GO YANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That Pappagallo better win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrx04

Go tigers baby!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Jamaican Blue Mountain estate black!


----------



## avitti

Epicure-coffee black---waiting on the oven--on a Sunday no less


----------



## CeeGar

Party 898 and vino last night. RyJ 04 EL and coffee this morning.


----------



## Wildone

Monte Esp. # 2 & Creamed Coffee.....Happy Sunday......

View attachment 72144


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 BBQ out back life is good!


----------



## bpegler

HdM Du Dauphin from June 1999. Great cigar from a very sketchy year. Wrapper has extraordinary fine veins, looks like the older pre hybrid wrapper. Perfect draw and construction. Delicate cotton candy, smooth finish.

This is from a H&F box, and I think that matters for an otherwise difficult production year. I would strongly suggest avoiding any grey market cigars from '99.

Without knowing the box code, I would have guessed '96 or '97 based on flavor and construction.

BTW, I'm back in Tennessee, but I loved Arizona.


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A
With all the talk about SLR DC's from Jeff,,,,,it just put me in the mood

I am sitting on my porch, sitting in front of my propane heater, watching the Cowboys through the window.
Feel like a hobo.......with a smile


----------



## capttrips

Just completed a HdM Coronation Tubo that I received in a bomb. This thing put anything I have ever smoked to shame. Smooth and nutty throughout. I wish I could smoke them all the time!!


----------



## newbcub

Last night smoked a partagas short from a 2009 Cab... Amazing
R.A Celestial Finos after dinner. I think I will take another box of these...
Now to pick the Sunday smoke...
Cheers.


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Lonsdale & Tawny Port.....

View attachment 72146


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a 10 SLR Regios with the Sunday paper this morning, afternoon was a R&J EL 04 and the night cap is copy cat of Bob's, HDM Du Dauphin... a H&K box as well, but I can't read the box code, either 99 or 98... nice....


----------



## wrx04

Smoked a Monte 4 while watching the lions win today. It was very good, and the draw wasnt half as tight as a couple others from the same box. Huge plus that the tigers went up 2 games as well. Good day all around!


----------



## avitti

Hoyo EE was time for a change of pace


----------



## phager

Smoked part of an '08 Party Short. I'm not sure what it is about this box, but everyone has been uber tight on the draw. I don't think it's the RH since the coolidor is rock steady at 63% and this one I even dryboxed for a week. May have just gotten a bum box.


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Hoyo EE was time for a change of pace


Hope you enjoyed it Tony. I had my first PLPC and it was an 08. Not too bad.


----------



## V-ret

Monte #4. This one has only been in the humidor for 2 days so it was still a little over humidified but still a delicious smoke (I couldn't wait I had to taste it  ) I'll taste this again in about a month and it should be an even better smoke.

The draw on this cigar was great so hopefully the rest of the box will be as well.


----------



## avitti

Partagas Astorias--coffee dark-a taste of caramel/praline cheesecake---------Thank you Jeff(Harley33) for the wonderful smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short this A.M JL#2 now after a seafood dinner!


----------



## asmartbull

RA Asia Pacifico.
While I have enjoyed these, I find them terribly inconsistent.
Some are more "on" than others and construction has been so-so.
It is sad, because I love the vitola....
Just to be clear, I have never had a bad one, just a few that were not on par with the others...


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> Enjoyed a 10 SLR Regios with the Sunday paper this morning, afternoon was a R&J EL 04 and the night cap is copy cat of Bob's, HDM Du Dauphin... a H&K box as well, but I can't read the box code, either 99 or 98... nice....


If your box code ends with "00" good chance it's a post May '99. Mine is ESOO, or June 1999.

I know it seems like that should be from 2000, but it's Cuba ...

Anyway, smoking a Carlos Fernandez Behike that's a month old tonight. Yin and Yang...


----------



## newbcub

Trini reyes last evening. Partagas SP#2 for MNF...
Should be a good game.
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII coffee black babysitting two dogs today.


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte GE in the park on a perfect fall day. It has been a while since I busted one of these out but it's good to check in. I for one am a fan.


----------



## lasix

Just finished a PSD4. Hmmmm what to smoke next?


----------



## Sarge

not much time before haircut & it just so happens my short smoke stash is depleted.... by default this incredible Reyes courtesy of Reino! thanks again bud! Love these, crap, love Trini's. :tu


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 07 while babysitting the dogs!










Please welcome Baxter the newest member of the family!
He is a 3 year male old Yorkshire Terrier sort of a rescue my Ex wife doesn't want him anymore as it interferes with her travel plans.
I figured before she put him down i would take him nice dog that needs a lot of work.
But Bella accepted him after a few growls and snaps to let him know who's boss so he's in.
Update on Bella turns out shes a silky or Australian terrier not a Yorkie as the breeder thought.
Great hunting dog haven't seen a mouse since we got her they are bred to hunt rodents better than a cat in that dept!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

My second one of these and I love them. 08 Hoyo petit robusto, black coffee. Awesome little pick-me-up after work.


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Lonny, thanks to Jeff (Harley)
When ever jeff sends me something, it cost me $$$$


----------



## phager

JLP Cremas. These are my guilty little pleasure. This one was from 09 and age definitely improves even these guy's. Smooth, twangy and plenty of smoke production. Color me happy!


----------



## newbcub

Partagas 898. It's been a while since I had one of these, and their getting beter and better.
Cheers


----------



## protekk

A 2009 SLR Pacificos RE last night with a few GUiness black lagers:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black Peace gents!


----------



## lasix

Cohiba robusto


----------



## RealSRS

HdM Hoyo Le hoyo du gourmet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice day just clipped the head off a Partagas El 2004 Heineken Dark Lager after a day of wrenching the Corvette!


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ Hermosos #2.....predictably perfect


----------



## Othello

JUL 10 RyJ Belicosos. These are starting to get that Buttery/Silky/Woody profile that I've enjoyed in other RyJ's..... a little more time


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black and a Claritin i hate this time of year allergy city lol!


----------



## raycarlo

Ramon Allones Superiores


----------



## wrx04

PSD4 along with a coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 as well after a Prosciutto and fresh Mozzarella sandwich for lunch!


----------



## jdfutureman

Siglo II in the park. Nice change of pace smoke but not a regular for me.


----------



## bpegler

0'07 Upmann Monarch en tubo. For year I thought the Monarch was the ugly second cousin to The Sir Winston.

Perhaps I was mistaken.

Beautiful reddish brown wrapper, and that wonderful Upmann profile with extra nuttiness. Plus the silver tubes are just too cool...


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV.....Nice Stick......

View attachment 72291


----------



## asmartbull

07 Party Culebras with my son on his birthday.
I really enjoy these...My favorite small Party


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> 0'07 Upmann Monarch en tubo. For year I thought the Monarch was the ugly second cousin to The Sir Winston.
> 
> Perhaps I was mistaken.
> 
> Beautiful reddish brown wrapper, and that wonderful Upmann profile with extra nuttiness. Plus the silver tubes are just too cool...


While this may not be the proper place for the question, I'm curious to know the difference between the two. Same vitola. Thx


----------



## protekk

A 2004 Romeo Y Julieta Hermosos #2 LE and a couple of GUiness black lagers on a beautiful New York night:


----------



## bpegler

jdfutureman said:


> While this may not be the proper place for the question, I'm curious to know the difference between the two. Same vitola. Thx


Historically, the Sir Winnie was the top of the line. Used to be argued, with good reason, that the Sir Winston was the premier Julietta #2, surpassing even the Cohiba. The Monarch was the everyman's cigar.

However, although the Sir Winnies are still excellent, some of the Monarchs are fabulous. Perhaps less complex, but complexity isn't everything. Also, although one can argue that they're all the same, I think the tubos are superior to the regular production. No idea why...

HSA has seen fit to discontinue a lot of classic cigars, and the Monarchs are no longer with us...


----------



## newbcub

Monte #2. Good old reliable, after watching a rather meh football game tonight.
Cheers


----------



## Damselnotindistress

San Cristobel de la Habana La Punta torpedo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme Cafe con Leche light and sweet whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Principe-coffee dark-taylor ham egg&cheese


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #1 2004 El on this chilly rainy day!



Thanks VIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #4 after the rain. Nice afternoon now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Clipping the head off a 2004 Cohiba Sublimes Jimmy is over he brings the cigars i supply the 20 year old Pappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peace my brothers gotta go as soon it will be Pappy talking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
T.G.I.F enjoy the weekend love ya all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott W.

Have fun buddy......save some exclamation points for next week!:lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

09 JL #1......
These have always been better than ok...especially for the $$$$.
..but with a few yrs on them they are 
A nice change-of-pace cigar


----------



## Blacklog_angler

2007 SC Mercaderes


----------



## harley33

09 Monte 2.... Hmm .... not on... F'ing monte 2's, they are fantastic when they are on and overrated when they are not...


----------



## avitti

harley33 said:


> 09 Monte 2.... Hmm .... not on... F'ing monte 2's, they are fantastic when they are on and overrated when they are not...


+1 love/hate em


----------



## avitti

06 Cohiba EL-Piramides--mojito on the side


----------



## V-ret

Still saving up for some Cohibas! Come on tax return!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas 898 Varnished - all the way to the nub! :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I can't stop smoking my Reyes. They're not even fully rested from the trip to my house but I love them. I'll have to get another box.


----------



## AStateJB

I feel like Tony B this morning...










Party Short with my morning coffee. :lol:

Thanks for the great smoke T.W.!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos #2 EL 04. These continue to be reliably great. Toothy wrapper...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AStateJB said:


> I feel like Tony B this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party Short with my morning coffee. :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the great smoke T.W.!


Copy Cat LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 while talking to VIT on the phone peace gents!


----------



## AStateJB

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Copy Cat LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol:


----------



## AStateJB

Double post...


----------



## avitti

Boli RE Benelux-Fabulosos-nice flavors-nothing to write home about


----------



## Wildone

Parti de Parti...Rum & Coke....Nice......

View attachment 72336


----------



## avitti

08 JL 2 --Smoking better than the RE Fabulosos


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> 08 JL 2 --Smoking better than the RE Fabulosos


Nice to hear. I'm a JL 1 fan more than the 2 but haven't had any that old. PSD4 myself tonight which never disappoint.


----------



## newbcub

Cohiba siglo VI. good cigar but needs a little more time.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Blue-mountain Jamaican black have a nice day gents!


----------



## Wildone

Monte Esp. # 2 & Creamed Coffee.....Happy Sunday.....

View attachment 72352


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hupmann LCDH something or other lol!


----------



## avitti

Party shorts-coffee black-coffee black-coffee black--too much HC 7 yr last night


----------



## Tarks

Enjoying an 08 Hoyo Epi Esp with a home brewed English nut ale. Go Vikes!


----------



## newbcub

Uppman #2 getting ready to watch the J-E-T-S game. 
at least I know the cigar will be good. LOLeace:
Cheers


----------



## avitti

O8 Boli RC for me 08 Trini T for my friend Carlo-------wireless is off by 6 -humi is 61-room 56


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cuaba Generosos


----------



## V-ret

Last night I enjoyed a Trinidad Reyes (very tight) and my friends enjoyed a Montecristo #4. It was a great night!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Party lusitanias with black coffee and then kraken rum: Sunday funday :happy::happy:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

898 V 07 3 fingers of makers!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Flor de Cano Petite En Cedro and was it N-I-C-C-C-E!!! :smoke2:


----------



## avitti

Monte Grand Edmundo El------deep dark rich chocolate notes


----------



## hawesg

Finaly got around to lighting up one of the few Cubans I've got lying around 
Hoyo de Monterey coronations


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hate this time of year allergies galore.
So i gotta smoke ass kicking cigars to taste them lol!
Partagas Short Coffee Black peace all!


----------



## newbcub

Last night while watching the late game, tried to smoke monte espeacial #2.
Like almost every other one in my box... TENT PEGS, I will pass on this cigar in the future. The # 2 is much more
reliable cigar for me...IMHO...
Cheers


----------



## avitti

Epicure -coffee black-back porch nice day


----------



## avitti

RA Superior--watching Monday night football


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale..............

View attachment 72400


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

Yesterday an 07 RASS.......While recent production is better than that of a couple yrs ago, there
is no substitute for time.....I should have gone deeper when these were cheap.

Today, 08 SLR A......There is just something about "cake-bread" in the background that keeps me coming back.


----------



## Wildone

SL Corona........

View attachment 72415


----------



## jdfutureman

CoH custom roll. Tasty but not complex. I'll enjoy these but won't be looking for more. This wonderful Florida evening makes it better as well :biggrin:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Punch Punch


----------



## avitti

View attachment 72421


09 Boli EL Petite Belicosos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a blessed day all!


----------



## capttrips

Just finished a Montecristo Serie D no.4. Creamy twang. Draw was a tad tight, but burned my finger smoking this little beauty.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

capttrips said:


> Just finished a Montecristo Serie D no.4. Creamy twang. Draw was a tad tight, but burned my finger smoking this little beauty.


A Montecristo Serie D No.4???? Do you mean an LE No.4? If it IS a Monte Serie D then that's a brand new series I know I haven't heard of yet! To date I've only seen Partagas with the Serie No's.


----------



## avitti

Damselnotindistress said:


> A Montecristo Serie D No.4???? Do you mean an LE No.4? If it IS a Monte Serie D then that's a brand new series I know I haven't heard of yet! To date I've only seen Partagas with the Serie No's.


I don't think there is an EL # 4 in the Monte marca--there is the reserva 07 that is a #4 -and a commemorative # 4


----------



## Archun

Last Sunday,
Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ DUKE 09 I'll be sad when these are all gone!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos
Well worth the wait.....

I like the most things VR, but the classicos are becoming quite a treat


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ah the witching hour 3 fingers of Makers SCDLH EL MORRO 07.


----------



## wrx04

I smoked 2 RyJ #3's last night. I may have to toast up a RASS tonight since my Tigers are getting killed and i dont have to work tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I bought mostly robustos when I first started out but realized I preferred the long and skinny cigars. It's been a while so I had a sudden craving for a PSD 4 last night, and it delivered!










Enjoyed my first Epi 2 but every one of them after that were underwhelming. Decided to give it a shot again and this time they were surprisingly good.


----------



## avitti

JL # 5 ---outstanding small smoke-imho


----------



## avitti

View attachment 72447


Monte 4---back on the night shift


----------



## avitti

View attachment 72448


08 PLPC-Thanks Tone


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice looking Jets Humi in that first pick:smoke2:
Partagas short coffee black buttered roll peace gents!


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice looking Jets Humi in that first pick:smoke2:
> Partagas short coffee black buttered roll peace gents!


Next time you cross the river you can have the salomones and hermosos# 2's sitting in the Jets humi...


----------



## newbcub

ERDM p.c last night. Good little smoke for a Wednesday night
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Next time you cross the river you can have the salomones and hermosos# 2's sitting in the Jets humi...


As soon as our package lands we will make the day of it!
Cold cuts from the pork store and pastries from 18th avenue in Brooklyn!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost forgot PSP#2 after some pizza for lunch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte #2 while talking to Vit!
I gotta say this allergy medicine takes away a lot of taste buds.
Felt like i was smoking a shoe LOL!


----------



## bpegler

Hamlet Doubles. Rolled during his 2011 Canadian tour.

A fair amount of hype, some generated by yours truly around custom Havanas. When you smoke a real masterpiece like this, it's like watching Jordan in his day.

Not hype at all. Creamy almonds, like smoking amaretto.


----------



## Flapjack23

wrx04 said:


> I smoked 2 RyJ #3's last night. I may have to toast up a RASS tonight since my Tigers are getting killed and i dont have to work tomorrow. We will see.


What a crappy game....Hope they pull it together for the next one

PSD4 tonight tho!


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Monte #2 while talking to Vit!
> I gotta say this allergy medicine takes away a lot of taste buds.
> Felt like i was smoking a shoe LOL!


So you're saying predominantly a leather taste profile---------lmao


----------



## newbcub

Bolivar Coronas Extra from 2007.. A few fell out of the box and didn't make it to the freezer.
Great cigar, but are kind of hard to find lately..
Cheers


----------



## avitti

04 SLR dc

View attachment 72468


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Quay D'Orsay Corona and then followed up with a Diplomaticos No.2 yum! :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI coffee black Brooklyn Bagel with a shmear!


----------



## Ryan7311

Subscribing for ideas on what to buy and to pose a question...

I live overseas and can pick these up very easily. Which are good out of the box if I am unsure about storage conditions n' such? I'm not really wasting them because I can always walk 10min from the house and get more.


----------



## avitti

Ryan7311 said:


> Subscribing for ideas on what to buy and to pose a question...
> 
> I live overseas and can pick these up very easily. Which are good out of the box if I am unsure about storage conditions n' such? I'm not really wasting them because I can always walk 10min from the house and get more.


I would move you question to a thread of its own--that being said many pc's smoke well young-for that matter a lot of cuban cigars smoke well young in last years product.
If you have a store 10 minutes away and can buy singles, i would say that is a beautiful thing.... back to topic:

Principe coffee black-egg and cheese omlett


----------



## asmartbull

On todays menu 
2012 Upmann EL Robusto..........will make notes and report


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie E #2 Damn this is a very fat full flavored Partagas.
Not a fan of large R/G Cigars but in this case i will make an exception.
After a roast beef lunch and a hot cup of black coffee on this Autumn day!


----------



## newbcub

Partagas Serie E #2 Damn this is a very fat full flavored Partagas.
Not a fan of large R/G Cigars but in this case i will make an exception.
After a roast beef lunch and a hot cup of black coffee on this Autumn day!




Nice looking sticks Tony. " the glory of Joe and the JETS" sticker.. I hope the glory days come back at least once in my lifetime.
Cheers and enjoy.


----------



## asmartbull

asmartbull said:


> On todays menu
> 2012 Upmann EL Robusto..........will make notes and report


Well, this cigar reminded me of my first prom date

The first couple minutes were fantastic and had me incredibly optimistic :bounce:.
The next 1/2 had me wishing I had brought another :lalala:.
The final 1/4 lived up to expectations. :banana:

Frankly, for 1/2 the cigar I was wishing I grabbed an 08 Connie 1
While I think time will reward these, I am not sure they will justify the price...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

newbcub said:


> Partagas Serie E #2 Damn this is a very fat full flavored Partagas.
> Not a fan of large R/G Cigars but in this case i will make an exception.
> After a roast beef lunch and a hot cup of black coffee on this Autumn day!
> 
> Nice looking sticks Tony. " the glory of Joe and the JETS" sticker.. I hope the glory days come back at least once in my lifetime.
> Cheers and enjoy.


A Jets fan that lives in Vancouver! 
Buddy you got class!
Peace my brother!


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> Well, this cigar reminded me of my first prom date
> 
> The first couple minutes were fantastic and had me incredibly optimistic :bounce:.
> The next 1/2 had me wishing I had brought another :lalala:.
> The final 1/4 lived up to expectations. :banana:
> 
> Frankly, for 1/2 the cigar I was wishing I grabbed an 08 Connie 1
> While I think time will reward these, I am not sure they will justify the price...


Got these along with the Partagas Serie C No3, also. After reading your thoughts, I think I may just let the Upmann EL's take a long nap before sampling. But I don't think I can keep myself from trying one of the Partagas. They smell delicious. Have you tried one of those yet, Al?


----------



## asmartbull

CeeGar said:


> Got these along with the Partagas Serie C No3, also. After reading your thoughts, I think I may just let the Upmann EL's take a long nap before sampling. But I don't think I can keep myself from trying one of the Partagas. They smell delicious. Have you tried one of those yet, Al?


I passed on the Party's
All in all, I can't imagine liking them more than the 898......


----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> I passed on the Party's
> All in all, I can't imagine liking them more than the 898......


I may just have to send you one so you can see if your imagination is correct......


----------



## Wildone

Sir Winnie........

View attachment 72477


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> I may just have to send you one so you can see if your imagination is correct......


That will teach him!
Don't let Al fool ya at heart he is a Party Whore LOL!


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That will teach him!
> Don't let Al fool ya at heart he is a Party Whore LOL!


I think we all are...Hehe ound:


----------



## aea6574

A very tasty CoRo yesterday afternoon, sadly nothing today.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## dvickery

partagas tres petit corona...magnificent cigar.

derrek


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The one the only Montecristo No. 2! :dude:


----------



## avitti

Juan LOpez # 5 RE

View attachment 72487


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Coffee black peace gents!


----------



## Tarks

Starting off the day with an original release, 1997 Robaina Unicos.


----------



## newbcub

Had A V.R unicos. Was very good with a unique flavor profile ( can't put my finger on it yet)
Was a little young and bitey.. will need a bit more time ( JUl 11 ).
@ Tarks. How are these with that much age..???
Cheers


----------



## Tarks

Fantastic! Cream is the predominant flavour with roasted coffee bean and chocolate in the background. A real treat. Smooth, smooth, smooth. And lots of legs left.


----------



## Tarks

Moving onto a 98 Dip 4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short while shooting the shit with Vit!

Bella's Halloween Costume!


----------



## Tarks

Now puffing away on a recent Santos corona custom.


----------



## Wildone

Punch Medalla De Oro........

View attachment 72498


----------



## aea6574

BBF and it was very tasty.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

09 Bolivar Petite Belicosos-started out easy and sweet finished with kick a$$ power---very nice


----------



## avitti

View attachment 72507
View attachment 72506


Trini Reyes


----------



## Ryan7311

avitti said:


> View attachment 72507
> View attachment 72506
> 
> 
> Trini Reyes


Buddy and I lit 2 of these up last night. I've been getting onto him about his RH in his humi. Mine smoked like a champ, his did not. Draw issues and burn issues. I think he is getting himself some kitty litter finally.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Jamaican blue mountain estate iced and dark and sweet!
Have a blessed day all!!!


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL waiting for this storm.......


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Lonsdale & Hot Sweet Tea......Happy Sunday........


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Down to the nub on my first Monty no.2. 

Amazing cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished some baked Ravioli and salad for dinner.
Gonna light up a Partagas lonesdale from 98 the year Dom was born!
Thanks Vit!


----------



## ptpablo

Smoked a PSD4 at the sh*ty Jets game. enjoyed the smoke and thats about all i enjoyed!


----------



## aea6574

A Siglo VI- had forgotten how great these are.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## newbcub

I am glad they didn't show this game today on the West coast. The updates were depressing.
Partagas short in the afternoon. Trini Fundadores after dinner.

Cheers



ptpablo said:


> Smoked a PSD4 at the sh*ty Jets game. enjoyed the smoke and thats about all i enjoyed!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 72544


sclf.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 last night few knob creeks watching Detroit get swept.
Partagas short big breakfast got a feeling the storm is gonna be a rough one stay safe all!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1
This could easily by my daily smoke.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

898V earlier a PSD#4 now 60 outside drizzle wind is whipping right around 50 MPH.
The storm is still hundreds of miles away!
GOD help us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpegler

05 CoLa. Great cigar, but my thoughts and prayers are for you in the Northeast.

Stay safe, buddies.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

One of my last two remaining Behike 56's!


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV & Glass of Port...Well wishes for all effected in the East......

View attachment 72592


----------



## newbcub

Connie # 1 - Good luck to all those on the east coast and everyone else in Sandy's path..


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

PSD #4. Very young and rott but still delicious.


----------



## asmartbull

San Cristobal El Principe.......terrific little smoke


----------



## Wildone

Boli CE.........

View attachment 72605


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A NICE ERDM Choix Supreme! :smoke2:


----------



## newbcub

Boli p.c after dinner tonight.
Cheers


----------



## nikesupremedunk

Had a Boli PC last night as well...I'm seriously thinking of buying a 50 cab next.


----------



## newbcub

LOL yeah they are good. Some of them can be a bit pluggy though. I like most things Bolivar...LOL
Cheers



nikesupremedunk said:


> Had a Boli PC last night as well...I'm seriously thinking of buying a 50 cab next.


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 UV.....Nice round edges


----------



## harley33

07 Monte Edmundo. A lot better than the other 14... too bad they are gone.


----------



## Wildone

CCE.....Happy Halloween......

View attachment 72628


----------



## newbcub

Happy Halloween. 
BCE..!!!! these are fantastic. I really need to find some more..
Cheers


----------



## tiger187126

one of those farm rolls from a year or two ago while handing out candy with the bonfire going. it was a good night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 from 97 nice sweet chocolate no spice or twang.


----------



## jdfutureman

RyJ Short Churchill. Pretty nice smoke. Best ive had from this 11 box


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lonesdale 98 i smoked many really old cigars past few days as far back as 95 i figure what the hell am i saving them for!
Very thankful that we all are safe!
Thank you Jesus for this blessing!- Amen


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I hear you Tony! How was it?


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte 4
DAMN !.....one of the best in a LONG time.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I hear you Tony! How was it?


Pretty damn good but you know what being alive and with loved ones while smoking it PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

05 Montie #2 sweet chocolate bliss 3 fingers of knob Creek reserve and the company of some special people!


----------



## harley33

08 SLR A. Enjoyable...


----------



## avitti

Principe -Bustelo black -percolated ----nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Principe -Bustelo black -percolated ----nice


Hey your back on the grid!
WELCOME back my friend to the show that never ends!!!!!!!!!!!!

Partagas short black coffee!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas from the selection robousto's 03 Pappy gets the call!


----------



## E Dogg

Workin on a RASS right now. My second one ever and think it's one of my favorite habanos. Damn this thing is so good. I would be afraid to try one with some age as this only has a year on it and os soooo smoothe.


----------



## Wildone

Pl......

View attachment 72681


----------



## newbcub

SLR Pacifico this evening at home watching a movie.
Cheers


----------



## IBEW

It's been a Parti day,
Started with a PSD4 this morning,
a short after lunch
and ending the day with an 898.

Yes, today was a good day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black!
I gotta piggy back on what Mark said.
Any day with your head above water is a good day and after Sandy i mean that literally!


----------



## avitti

Party short -coffee black..is there an echo in the room--i'll add it's sure nice to hear the coffee percolating


----------



## Mante

Partagas Serie D No. 4 Reserva. This IS a very good cigar about now. I wish I had more as these are the true example of what Partagas should be nowadays instead of the current production examples. I am not a fan of pepper or spice but both were controlled in this cigar adding to the experience. Superlative!


----------



## protekk

2002 LGC MDO#1 last night with a few Founders porters:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 either 06 or 07 not really sure Nice cigar complex and earthy spicy a real Partagas!


----------



## Wildone

ERdM & Creamed Coffee......

View attachment 72705


----------



## newbcub

Parti Short on this dreary grey day.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie E #2 Damn i really like these go great with an ice Cold Fosters Lager in the green can!


----------



## Ryan7311

Partagas serie D #2


----------



## Wildone

Monte Esp. # 2....

View attachment 72726


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican Blue mountain Black big country breakfast peace all!


----------



## Wildone

RASS & Hot Sweet Tea........ Happy Sunday........

View attachment 72742


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday to you my friend!
Coro 06 still Jamaican Blue Mountain black!


----------



## ptpablo

Cohiba maddy 5 and Sumatra reserve coffee. Finally a nice morning in NJ!


----------



## newbcub

Sir Winnie last evening with some friends. Great cigar.
Cheers


----------



## asmartbull

RA Asia Pacific.....if they were a this great, I would go deep.
Sadly it is not the case....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 05 on this Autumn day!
Time has been very good to these!


----------



## mata777

TonyBrooklyn said:


> JL#2 05 on this Autumn day!
> Time has been very good to these!


Awesome smokes Tony! I'm working my way through an 09 box which is superb. Do you know how the younger ones are smoking? I think I'm due for a fresh box next year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

mata777 said:


> Awesome smokes Tony! I'm working my way through an 09 box which is superb. Do you know how the younger ones are smoking? I think I'm due for a fresh box next year.


I gotta tell you since 07 JL#2, Rass , ERDMCS smoke very well very young!
GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mata777

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta tell you since 07 JL#2, Rass , ERDMCS smoke very well very young!
> GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good deal Tony, thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Wildone

Upmann EL.......

View attachment 72754


----------



## z0diac

Last night - Bolivar Royal Corona (my first one ever)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short coffee black as soon as i get Dom on the bus its off to Brooklyn!
I wonder if they will let me swing by and pick up my package at customs LOL!


----------



## aea6574

Party Short with some Larceny bourbon.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Party short coffee black as soon as i get Dom on the bus its off to Brooklyn!
> I wonder if they will let me swing by and pick up my package at customs LOL!


Let me know how it goes buddy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Let me know how it goes buddy


I will bro leaving in a few as soon as Dom's bus comes!


----------



## Mante

z0diac said:


> Last night - Bolivar Royal Corona (my first one ever)


And your opinion Jake?


----------



## Archun

Sunday:
Right after lunch:








In the evening:


----------



## newbcub

SCDLH Mercaderers wathcing the night game. I think they still need a little rest from shipping, but had to try one regardless.
Cheers


----------



## hawesg

a few days ago I lit up this San cristobal


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## ptpablo

Por Larranaga PC. with a Stewarts Root beer. I received this stick in a purchase of other cc's as a gift and let me say that it is a stick i would of never purchased. But thanks to a BOTL that bought this cigar to my attention. This will be added to my rotation and it won't break the budget. winner!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS 07 while sitting at the dock today by the Bay!
The water so serene gentle waves hitting the beach. Hard to believe another storm is almost here!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Boli pc and a ranger ipa. Great combo on a chilly (54 :mrgreen savannah evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The witching hour 3 fingers of Pappy Partagas Lusi 05 peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!:madgrin:
The best is yet to come LOL!ainkiller:
"Don't think twice its just another day for you you and me in paradise"!- Phil Collins:help:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

another party short on this snowy day coffee with cream and sugar tomatoes fresh mozzarella on a Brooklyn Bagel!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black off to the Bay as soon as the kids go to school as per the delay have a nice day!


----------



## capttrips

Monte N0. 4 with an iced tea. This is by far one of my favorite CCs. The flavors just envelope the palate with Cubany Twang. Think this one is definitely a box purchase.


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 V & Rum Coke.........

View attachment 72852


----------



## newbcub

Uppman p.c - Seemed a liitle off and I like most things Uppman.
will revisit in a few months.
Cheers.


----------



## mata777

Jose L Piedra petit cazador from apr10 with HC7 and Mexican coke. Great cold weather budget smoke. I for some reason like the rustic look of these cigars and the flavors are all classic habanos. I just scored a box conservas that is in the air right now but I've had some difficulty finding this marca lately.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee con leche peace gents!


----------



## capttrips

mata777 said:


> Jose L Piedra petit cazador from apr10 with HC7 and Mexican coke. Great cold weather budget smoke. I for some reason like the rustic look of these cigars and the flavors are all classic habanos. I just scored a box conservas that is in the air right now but I've had some difficulty finding this marca lately.


Looks like it got ran over by a car!! Might have to get me some.


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #2 in the park.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Really nice at the Bay today hoped over to the Manhattan beach side smoked a Coro this fella kept me company!LOL!


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL, Hermosos #2, not sure where this one got it's power and spice.....
The draw is also on the easy side......
Pleasantly surprised.........


----------



## mata777

capttrips said:


> Looks like it got ran over by a car!! Might have to get me some.


They are probably the ugliest cigar coming out of Cuba but they smoke very well for the money!


----------



## newbcub

BCE tonight. These are fantastic. 
Cheers


----------



## Wildone

BBF...... Rum & Coke.........

View attachment 72911


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee black-egg whites and ham---------sounds familiar for some odd reason::smoke:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Coffee black with a bourbon stinger:evil: very young psd4 awesome Saturday morning with perfect weather! Cheers!!


----------



## protekk

2010 Bolivar CE last night in the lounge (AKA the garage):


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Corned beef hash over easy eggs {that's right yolks and all} Toasted Brooklyn Bagel Coffee black Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## protekk

A 2006 Montecristo Especial No.2 this afternoon:


----------



## ShortFuse

RA CF RE Asia Pacific from JUN09. Got them in on Wednesday and still not quite acclimated. Burn was terrible but i think some more time in the humi will help dry them out and perfect the flaws. I will also smoke the next one when I dont have 40mph wind gusts.


----------



## asmartbull

A monte 2 with a few yrs on it.
Underwhelming........I think the Especiales is tons better


----------



## newbcub

V.R Unicos tonight.
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Pres Meh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3 Fingers of Knob Creek Reserve oh yeah now your talking!


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 -really enjoy smoking these with a mojito....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Son of a gun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vampire slayer welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See ya TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Jamaican blue mountain black Happy vets day!


----------



## border bandit

My first Bolivar Gold Medal and thanks to the company I got it from, with 4 years of rest on it. I had heard a lot of good feedback about the GM, but man it was a great smoke. 

Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## neil

smoked a cohiba siglo VI last night. man, what a smoke! it was a little young, but in a few years, they will be fantastic!


----------



## asmartbull

My first SLR DC ( Thanks to Jeff)
I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was like the best "A" with a little cake-bread.
My goal is for someday to have the time to enjoy these daily.......


----------



## Wildone

[SUB]Sig I & Coffee this Morning....... Happy Sunday........
View attachment 72978


----------



## newbcub

R.A.G this afternoon waiting for the game to start.. 
Haven't had one in a while, forgot how big these smokes are.!
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas El 2004 thanks Vit!
Lots of BBQ and beer good friends to celebrate with!
Happy Veterans Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Trini Col...... & Ron Zacapa...on this late peaceful Eve.....
View attachment 72992


----------



## Feldenak

An unbanded Montecristo. I don't remember what it was exactly. I bought it in Italy and brought it home in my herfador. A glass of Glenlivet and this cigar...a truely sublime experience. I gotta start exploring ISOMs more


----------



## border bandit

Wildone said:


> Trini Col...... & Ron Zacapa...on this late peaceful Eve.....


I stayed in Estes Park this time last year. My wife had to drag me home, I loved smoking a cigar in that beautiful scenery.


----------



## purepoker

Smoked a Tatuaje Anarchy... Had a couple of black and tan's with it... Simply amazing!!!


----------



## aea6574

Vegas Robaina Unico while watching the Lions loose today. 

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black and a short stack of griddle cakes peace gents!


----------



## phager

09 RASS with a double mocha. Really liked this one, Construction was a bit meh, with a large hard spot around the band that killed the draw, but after a bunch of pokes with my Czech tool, the draw opened up and the flavors were excellent! I definitely need to put these on my short list for a future purchase.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Party short , water.


----------



## jdfutureman

09 CCE on a fine fall day. Second half was much better than the first half.


----------



## asmartbull

07 CCE.......For when you just don't have time for an espy......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partags SERIE D#1 2004 El Damn these blow the RYJ"s from 04 right out of the water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn Vit just nubbed that party pure heaven thanks!


----------



## Wildone

Parti Charlotte......Thanks Jeff...(harley33)......

View attachment 73022


----------



## protekk

2006 Partagas Serie D #3 El. The taste was awesome, chocolate and cream but the burn was a little fugazi at points..... it was like the wrapper did'nt want to stay lit unless puffed on a bit more aggressively than usual. Might drybox the next one a few days or maybe lower the rest of the box to 58 RH......Still the taste was awesome:


----------



## avitti

Smoke a few on the back porch with my friend Carlo--i took the Escepcion and PSP2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black see ya at noon Vit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL Regional and a Cohiba Espy at Vits!
Great cigars with great friends life is good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Cafe Con Leche waiting on Frank and the Corvette!


----------



## asmartbull

08 RASS...............Just wonderful.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Salomone LCDH release 08 Thanks Vit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newbcub

ERDM - p.c tonight after watching the game.
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez don't nobody smoke around here ???????????????????:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Partagas Lonsdale 98 Thanks Vit!
3 Fingers of Pappy the witching hour is upon us lol!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## border bandit

Monte petite edmundo. It was ROTT, probably could've benefited from some rest but I smoked it anyway. Stall damn good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## aea6574

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez don't nobody smoke around here ???????????????????:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Partagas Lonsdale 98 Thanks Vit!
> 3 Fingers of Pappy the witching hour is upon us lol!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Very nice Tony. I went for a Monte 2 and a few fingers of Angel's Envy last night.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## BaconStrips

I smoked a RyJ short Churchill from Feb12, still a bit young but it was pretty good.


----------



## asmartbull

08 El Principe with dark roast......tasty little bugger


----------



## bpegler

HdM Du Dauphin. Wonderful small, light, citrus cigar.


----------



## newbcub

May 10 Punch Punch. Was better than the last one i smoked. 
Cheers


----------



## aea6574

Vegas Robainas Unico with some PHC 2012.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## protekk

A 2010 Upmann Connie No.1 earlier today. A very nice one all around!


----------



## ShortFuse

09 CORO. Really hitting good now!


----------



## hawesg

Just about to light a Bolivar PC after dinner, looking forward to it, its been a while.


----------



## sweater88

Lgc medaille d'or no.3 from 2002. Thanks Matt!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan7311

Cohiba behike


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Jamaican Blue Mountain black.
Big country breakfast peace all!


----------



## capttrips

Cohiba Panatella (?) I received in a sampler. Great cigar I could smoke all the time! Easy 45 minute cigar packed with spice and what came across as cedar. Buying a box of these.


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV..... Happy Sunday......
View attachment 73182

Daughter thought I needed a Smoking Partner......
View attachment 73183


----------



## Kswicky

Party Presidente 
Cohiba Siglo IV 

Great weather today!


----------



## newbcub

Monte #2 - Good old relliable, for me anyway..
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 Sam Adams Boston Lager!
Nice to see the Jets finally win one!


----------



## Goatmilk

About to light up a Bolivar to celebrate my 30th. This will be my first cc. Thanks again Shuckins!


----------



## protekk

A 2004 Romeo Y Julieta hermosos No. 2 EL....very enjoyable!


----------



## ptpablo

H.Upmann Royal Robusto celebrating a long time coming Jets win!


----------



## aea6574

Trini Robusto Extra with some 4RsB 2012 while hoping for the Lions to win.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham back on the chain gang!


----------



## jdfutureman

BBF in the park on a decent day :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Digging a trench and mixing cement by hand Meh!

Partagas Serie E#2 Priceless!


----------



## Feldenak

It wasn't today but on Saturday night I smoked a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial sent to me in the NST. What a sublime experience. I gotta find a site or sites that sell samplers. There's so many CCs that, while I've gotten some great suggestions from people here, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## showcattle

had my first CC a monty club today. It was delicious, i can feel the slip down the slope starting.


----------



## newbcub

Partagas short catching the end of MNF.. 
Cheers.


----------



## Wildone

Parti D EL 10 & 5 fingers Angels Envy............
View attachment 73214


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham Peace gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdfutureman

JL #1 on a beautiful day.


----------



## bpegler

HdM Regalos EL 07. Tried one about a month or so ago and it was fair. A bit washed out tasting. This cigar is similar. Moments when I think it will be great, then the flavors die. Really it is way too young for this to be happening.

Lucky me, I have still another unopened box. Sometimes unopened boxes hold their flavor better, we shall see.

BTW, I loved the HdM ELs from 03 and 04, so I had real hope for these.

If my next box is like these, my poker buddies will be smoking Regalos for a few weeks...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Solomone LCDH release 08 Thanks Vit!
Ice cold Sam Adams Boston lager!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a great frigging cigar a two plus hour smoke just look at that thick rich blue smoke it burned with!
Out a site thanks again Vit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lasix

Bolivar Petite Belicosa editicion limitada 2009. Yummy!!!!!


----------



## thunderdan11

Partagas short with nice cup of coffee. Trying to figure out what to smoke tomorrow now. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Tarks

I enjoyed an early 80's RyJ Churchill this afternoon.


----------



## Ryan7311

Cohiba mini in the car on the way to the airport.


----------



## avitti

09 Ramon Allones--CF Asia Pacifico RE----------Thanks to T.Brooklyn


----------



## Scott W.

avitti said:


> 09 Ramon Allones--CF Asia Pacifico RE----------Thanks to T.Brooklyn


I love the way you two privately kick the shit out of each other with smokes.


----------



## avitti

scottw said:


> I love the way you two privately kick the shit out of each other with smokes.


Si tratta di una vendetta privata, una cosa del sangue.. lmfao


----------



## ShortFuse

98 Punch Corona - Pretty sure it wasn't a fake!  

Only having two left


----------



## asmartbull

Over the last couple days
I have been enjoying Espys and SW's.
IMHO,,,, all things considered,,,,the 2 best regular production Habanos.
My goal is to someday have the time to enjoy them daily...


----------



## Scott W.

avitti said:


> Si tratta di una vendetta privata, una cosa del sangue.. lmfao


è piuttosto la battaglia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II scrambled eggs yolks and all with chedder cheese Brooklyn Bagel coffee black!
_GOD BLESS US ALL EACH AND EVERYONE AMEN_Tiny Tim
HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## dav0

8:30 AM double espresso & Monte Esp 2 from Feb 11 - good start Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## BaconStrips

Just lit up a PSD5 to go with some white coffee. Even though it's a young cigar (jun 12) it's smoking nice, and tastes great. Awesome budget CC!


----------



## crgcpro

I smoke some of my Unicorns on holidays. Today's lineup includes:

Cohiba Lancero "05" from a member of my club
Sir Winston "08" from AR at CBID
Cohiba Special Roll-year unknown from a buddy


----------



## bpegler

Vegas Robaina Maestros from the 5 Aniversario humidor. Phenomenal smoke. Did a little write up in my Thanksgiving Smokes thread.


----------



## avitti

Piramides Extra


----------



## avitti

Principe coffee black/ goes good with a sliver of pumpkin cheesecake-not a typical breakfast but damn good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
So how was the Cohiba Vit??????????????


----------



## bpegler

05 Trinidad RE. A delicious, delicate cigar. These don't get a lot of love, but the first few years of production were great, imho.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 while talking to Vit!


----------



## asmartbull

52 Behike.....coming along nicely, but I still prefer the Espy.....Time will tell the tale


----------



## avitti

Party D4 -on the porch a few hours ago---with the weather changing, soon its time for PLAN B smoking area


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

A Cohiba 1966


----------



## protekk

A 2008 Bolivar SImones RE Canada:


----------



## xSentinelx

2011 Montecristo Edmundo from Bpegler. My first Havana so far I'm still on the fence bout these sticks leaning a bit more to the dark side . But I have to admit it was very interesting and I think I experienced that Twang. Thanks again Bob this a cigar I can buy a box of.


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 ---coffee black-waiting on the oven


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII while wrenching the Vette coffee black peace gents!


----------



## caputofj

RASS...and my wife is making a fritatta...life is good...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 and a hot Chocolate break man its getting cold outside!


----------



## thunderdan11

A Ramon Allones exclusivo Canada. It is a great cigar.


----------



## aea6574

Monte #2 with some of the new Four Roses Small Batch limited edition 2012, a great combination.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very old Partagas while watching the fireplace at Jamie's house damn life is good!
Now i gotta get back before she notices peace gents!


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A very old Partagas while watching the fireplace at Jamie's house damn life is good!
> Now i gotta get back before she notices peace gents!


quando gli occhi irlandesi stanno sorridendo - ridere il mio culo off


----------



## newbcub

RyJ Churchill while watching a movie with some friends.
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> quando gli occhi irlandesi stanno sorridendo - ridere il mio culo off


Il mondo intero sorride con te ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!
Il più stretto figa vince sempre!!!!!!
E Jamie è il più stretto!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Jamaican blue mountain hotcakes and sausage.


----------



## lostdog13

whoops, wrong thread...


----------



## Wildone

ERdM CS....... Happy Sunday......

View attachment 73305


----------



## Bondo 440

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black Jamaican blue mountain hotcakes and sausage.


Sounds like a good way to start the day !



lostdog13 said:


> whoops, wrong thread...


 Whoops , me too ! Good thing I haven't decided what to smoke today yet anyway ...


----------



## ptpablo

RyJ Hermosos 04 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW is all i can say! one of the best CC's i have had to date!


----------



## thunderdan11




----------



## thunderdan11

Finally reclaimed my man cave. Smoking a Ramon Allones.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass after a trip to Wal-Mart for my daughters MP3 player!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Siglo IV
While a bigger fan of the Classic line, this Siglo was superb !


----------



## newbcub

Partagas short, about to go out a fix a leaky roof.
Cheers.


----------



## hawesg

A psd4 while doing some studying


----------



## avitti

Party 898 watching the Giants beating the Packers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## hawesg

That looks familiar tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks just like yours LOL!


----------



## bouncintiga

Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while but I did get to meet up with HavanaJohn and Mike the other day and enjoyed a perfectly dry boxed RASS. cheers everyone!


----------



## Wildone

Sig I...Mid - Afternoon..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black waiting on the storm


----------



## avitti

Epicure -coffee black


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wet snow early dismissals got my errands done some wet snow falling!
Pot of gravy on the stove kicking back with!
A PSD#4 peace gents!


----------



## thunderdan11

A Cohiba espy and a cup of monkey joe colombian supremo decaf. I am only watching rain in southern New Jersey.


----------



## avitti

07 Oficios---damn fine cigar--imo


----------



## Wildone

Monte Esp # 2...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Siglo 1---coffee dark-sliver of Neapolitan cheesecake


----------



## Saint Jimbob

avitti said:


> 07 Oficios---damn fine cigar--imo


Smoked a '10 Oficios while watching the Giants snuff the Packers. Great already, will only get better with age (if I don't smoke them all before the year is out..).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Prosciutto fresh mozzarella from the pork store!
A RASS from 07 for desert!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 05 while talking to Vit!!!!!!!
Absolutely one of the best Partagas i have smoked in recent years!


----------



## talidin

I had a Trinidad Robusto with a pigtail cap from 2007ish courtesy of my boss.:biggrin1:


----------



## avitti

08 Boli Coronas Junior---very flavorful minutos---Thanks Tone and you were right -better than the pc--imo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yeah i like em a lot Vit but for the price many pass em up and grab the P.C.
I personally think that is a mistake while the P.C is a fine cigar,
The C.J blows it out of the water IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black short stack.
22 its cold outside need something that sticks to the ribs.
Peace my brothers


----------



## caputofj

hanging lights...bbf in hand...anthem cider on stoop...life is good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 thanks Santa!


----------



## asmartbull

Rass Asia Pacific
Love the flavor
Hate the construction


----------



## avitti

98 Partagas Lonsdale--really enjoy smoking these cigars---more on the way


----------



## Scott W.

avitti said:


> 08 Boli Coronas Junior---very flavorful minutos---Thanks Tone and you were right -better than the pc--imo


Wow, that's the next purchase or me then. Never had a CJ but I looooooove the pcs. Note to self, get boli cjs


----------



## newbcub

Uppman #2 watching the end of a pretty good Thursday night game.
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Siglo II-mojito chaser------------very enjoyable after a long baking day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partags short damn this coffee is black almost mud LOL!


----------



## avitti

08 PLPC-----another thank you to T.Brooklyn


----------



## k-morelli

HdM Epicure Especial on my last day of work before I leave for the DOC academy


----------



## jdfutureman

BCE in the park.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Corona 09 rather nice cigar i must say.


----------



## limdull

2011 CoLa :rockon:


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Short Piramide
I like 'em
Going deep


----------



## avitti

08 BRC---------perfect vitola for waiting on the oven-baking cheesecakes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Alright the witching hour is upon us!
Partagas Salomone LCDH release 2008 Thanks Vit 3 fingers of Pappy!


----------



## crgcpro

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Royal Corona 09 rather nice cigar i must say.


I had the same today "09" Boli RC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

crgcpro said:


> I had the same today "09" Boli RC


Great cigar can't go wrong!
Supposed to get a heat wave here in NY on Sunday and Monday.
Got some stuff for the grill gonna smoke some of the larger sticks.
I got a feeling its the last chance before winter gets a grip and doesn't let go till spring!


----------



## Wildone

Boli Bret...... & Zacapa = Nice..........
View attachment 73532


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> Boli Bret...... & Zacapa = Nice..........
> View attachment 73532


David
How are they coming along ???


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> David
> How are they coming along ???


Not bad Al....Smoother than the Simones......


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Por Larranaga PC


----------



## hawesg




----------



## newbcub

SLR Pacifico on this friday evening. very enjoyable
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black cold this morning dusting of snow.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Latte on this pleasant Morn.......

View attachment 73546


----------



## Jordan23

Partagas Short, doing my best Tony Brooklyn imitation.

Nice start to my morning after a good breakfast with my wife at Hardees.

Now if Georgia beat bama it'll be a great day.


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee black-the Whole egg w/cheese on rye.............


----------



## Jordan23

Lovin the new avi Tony!


----------



## ShortFuse

A young CoRo, Feb12. Not quite there yet.


----------



## vink

Had a 03 Hoyo des Dieux


----------



## [email protected]

Boli pc with my old man. Its close to the holidays but the weather disagrees.


----------



## asmartbull

Trin Robusto T
Such a unique profile......
I often wondered if these were worth the $$$$$
Hell ya !


----------



## [email protected]

Epi no 2. The boli wasnt enough


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

Parti D 1.....smoking well..........


----------



## protekk

A 2011 CoRO and a 2012 Anchor Steam Christmas Ale:


----------



## limdull

Montecristo PE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II Jamaican blue mountain gonna be between 50- 60 next couple of days gonna try to get into some larger sticks.
Maybe an end of fall review i got a Punch Double Corona from 1999 caling my name!


----------



## avitti

Principe-coffee dark-waiting to bake or football --leaning towards football


----------



## Wildone

Boli Bonita & a Latte....... Happy Sunday.........
View attachment 73562


----------



## capttrips

Guantanamera Cristales. This was by far the ugliest, poorly constructed cigar I have ever smoked, but it wasn't that bad. The flavor really carried throughout and the twang was nice.


----------



## asmartbull

Getting ready to light up an 07 BCE
Why these were discontinued, I don't know...but someone should be fired !!!


----------



## mata777

asmartbull said:


> Getting ready to light up an 07 BCE
> Why these were discontinued, I don't know...but someone should be fired !!!


They are my favorite vitola in the boli line. I still can't belive to this day that they discontiuned it! Enjoy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Prez Thanks Vit!
I gotta say this cigar has changed my view of the Prez!
Past ones from 07 to 09 have been mediocre at best!
But this one was a blast the last third was off the hook!
My hats off to recent production A Partagas so damn earthy and spicy a powerhouse!


----------



## ShortFuse

HDM PR - Perfect cigar for a 70* day in December!!! 

Tony - you tried any recent production Party MILFs? Wonder if they have the same bang on them that the 11 and 12 Shorts and D4s have had?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wildone

+1.....Parti Prez........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I saw the pic across the way!
Copy Cat LOL!


----------



## harley33

Slr dc 09


----------



## Damselnotindistress

capttrips said:


> Guantanamera Cristales. This was by far the ugliest, poorly constructed cigar I have ever smoked, but it wasn't that bad. The flavor really carried throughout and the twang was nice.


:bowdown: Ahhh! At last! Gee, THANKS, Dave for giving this, finally, a non-condemning view of a Guantanamera! They may come to pieces on your tongue while trying to enjoy, but it's still fine flavored Havana taste and aroma! Thanks again, man! I stay buried down in the shadows because of everybody's view when I get one or more, and enjoy great Cuban taste from it!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar large Pyramide Canadian Regional - smoked down to the nub! Really Cuban pleasure and enjoyment!


----------



## Cannon500

Just sat down with a JLP Brevas (courtesy of Shuckins), and I'm liking it. Beats the heck out of just about any NC I've tried at this price point.


----------



## protekk

A 2008 VR Famosos this afternoon with my brother and some 2012 Anchor Steam Christmas Ale:


----------



## aea6574

Boli BF with some Four Roses.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 -coffee dark-looks like its going to be a hectic Monday


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Juan Lopez # 5 -coffee dark-looks like its going to be a hectic Monday


At least you got a smoke in :biggrin:

Well it's 60+ here today so there is only one place for me to be. 
In the park with an 09 LGC MdO#1. This one is in rough shape split wrapper cracked near the cap but it's smoking like a champ. Feels like a free cigar. Ha :whoo:


----------



## limdull

Hoyo de Monterrey - Petit Robustos, wrapper is all split but its still smoking good


----------



## protekk

Today I enjoyed a 2010 RASS and a beautiful NY afternoon. I'll be sure to have something nice tonight for the Giants game. GO Blue!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 07


----------



## Wildone

Jl # 1...............

View attachment 73577


----------



## capttrips

Cohiba Panatella. Looking at this one would probably laugh and pass it off as some lame cigar. They would be wrong! This little Panatella is packed with twang. Great spice and wood.


----------



## protekk

Watching the Giants and smoking a Romeo Y Julieta Hermosos No.2 2004 EL.....oh and drinking an anchor Steam Christmas Ale:


----------



## caputofj

RASS standing outside indianapolis airport....gorgeous weather  plane delayed ...anyone any hints for posting quick picks from phone or do you have to use a website


F


----------



## Sarge

HdM Epi 2 for breakfast. After giving most of my box away last year I think this is was the first I've smoke in over a year. DIC 10 stamp... smoking lovely. nuff said. :tu


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 2--love the flavor profile of this cigar


----------



## newbcub

Trini reyes catching the end of MNF. A good game tonight.
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black !


----------



## avitti

Siglo I -coffee w/hazelnut and chocolate biscotti


----------



## jdfutureman

Siglo IV in the park.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie p #2 05 thanks Santa!


----------



## lasix

2001 Punch Black Prince. One of my all time favorites, with a French Bordeaux.


----------



## Kindanutz

2 year old RASS with a 6 pack of Brooklyn lager... I call that a great day off... The only thing that could have made the day better was a giants divisional game win over the redskins last night...


----------



## avitti

Monte 520 with a mojito chaser-Thanks to Harley 33---(Jeff)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS very young either 10 or 11 started out lousy but half way through it turned very nice finish i nubbed it! Great desert cigar after some BBQ pork chops.


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lons..... & Zacapa.....Very Nice.........

View attachment 73598


----------



## avitti

C3 FOR ME -RA Extra for Carlo


----------



## StogieJim

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah i like em a lot Vit but for the price many pass em up and grab the P.C.
> I personally think that is a mistake while the P.C is a fine cigar,
> The C.J blows it out of the water IMHO.


Tony, is the C.J. good ROTT like the PC's?


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure-coffee black- the whole damn pot--a couple homemade biscotti----------------note to self no more mason jar mojito's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yeah Vit them clears will kick the shit outta you the next day lol!
Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## limdull

Party short is giving problems now onto a por larranaga encantos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice day 55 outside.
Montie#2 gets the call Dog fish Head 90 IPA!


----------



## limdull

The por larranaga encantos Was good had an incredible sweetness now I'm smoking a Rass


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Epi, out Hiking..........

View attachment 73617


----------



## newbcub

Partagas SP#2 this evening.
Cheers


----------



## john37

BHK 54, original release. 1st 54 i've ever smoked, definitely wont be the last. HOT DAYUM!!!!!


----------



## hawesg

Psd4, thanks santa


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee very hot and black cold as a witches tit out there!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

StogieJim said:


> Tony, is the C.J. good ROTT like the PC's?


I think their better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry i took so long to respond just saw your question!


----------



## asmartbull

2012 Upmann 1/2 corona
Could be my new favorite winter stick......That said, it is not sure it is worth 140.00/ box

Edit: The best 2012 to date....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass 07 sweet nutty and quick.


----------



## hawesg

A monti #2 while trying to get through some reading for finals


----------



## crgcpro

HDM Epi #2 Tubo from Jul 10. Still a little fresh but very good. The rest of them will be outstanding in 6-12 months.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 - to the nub! :smoke2:


----------



## Feldenak

Wrong thread


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI.........
& some nice Rum gifted by Jeff ( harley33)
View attachment 73648


----------



## caputofj

pSD4 while spending the majority of night trying to figure out why one third of my holiday lights were out....merry christmas all....god I love that cigar


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee light and sweet-dark toast w/orange marmalade


----------



## asmartbull

Another Upmann 1/2 corona ...I think these will become staples in my coolers ( for the Winter)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black damn chilly this morning!


----------



## Scott W.

A young plpc....nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898v does it really get any better!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas 898v does it really get any better!


Probably not Tony. 
I'm enjoying a Christmas party short. After my company's Christmas lunch :biggrin:


----------



## asmartbull

Time is short again today, so again reaching for a 1/2 corona.....These have earned a place on the cooler...


----------



## harley33

H Upmann Lonsdale... Pretty good.....


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo.......
View attachment 73694


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Escepcion Italian RE - Thanks, Ron! :hug:


----------



## jdfutureman

RASS on the porch listening to the rain


----------



## newbcub

SCDLH Mercaderes - The first one I smoked ROTT and it was o.k. 
This one was amazing with only a few months rest.
Cheers


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 -coffee and crumb cake---time to get busy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Corona's Juniors coffee black peace gents!:tea:


----------



## avitti

Saint Luis Rey Serie A--waiting on the oven---------------


----------



## Oldmso54

enjoying a La Flor de Cano as I type this - nice mild, uncomplicated morning smoke (OK it's noon but I started it this morning - LOL)


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Saint Luis Rey Serie A--waiting on the oven---------------


Poor Vit....still slaving in the kitchen. The holiday rush is on! Going out for a TB special, short and (more) black coffee :nod: Guess i'll be in the garage...the rain won't let up.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1
A fine midday cigar...


----------



## mpls

Alright!!! My first post in this section...I feel all grows'd up - actually not at all. After being glued to my iPad all Thurs night checking out this part of the forum, I've learned that my experience in this area is nonexistent and it'll be a while before that changes. I look forward to it though, see ya around fellas!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2003 Sir Winston thanks Stoner Errrrrrr i mean Santa


----------



## hawesg




----------



## limdull

Monte 5 great quick smoke. Cant make for upman half corona to get in at my source.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Jamaican Blue Mountain Black!


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee dark -toast w/strawberry /bourbon sauce


----------



## CeeGar

No need in a nap for this bad boy. It was good to go!


----------



## caputofj

more lights outside (raining ugghh)...psd4 gets the call (do they really get better with age..cant imagine it)....all after bagels with lox and a few bloody mary's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #5 after Sunday dinner while talking to Vit!


----------



## mpls

One of these little guys while snow blowing...


----------



## capttrips

Cohiba Panatella. Perfect size and twang for a rainy evening.


----------



## hawesg




----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure coffee dark on this rainy foggy Monday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Top of the Morning gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short after dinner dodging raindrops and talking to Vit!:beerchug:


----------



## Habanolover

In celebration of Al's B'day I am smoking a Partagas Charlotte.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going out side right now with an 898V damn its 65 degrees out there gonna take it while i can!


----------



## jurgenph

i turned into a noob all over agin ... ROTT my first order! it was a bit wet i believe... heh.
i just couldn't wait 










J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last nights 898V 07 what a great cigar and the weather a perfect 65!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Salomone LCDH release 08 great cigar thanks Vit!:thumb:


----------



## jdfutureman

JL #1 on a sunny Florida day


----------



## limdull

Partagas - Serie D No.4


----------



## asmartbull

old reliable...
04 RYJ hermosos EL............a fine afternoon


----------



## jdfutureman

limdull said:


> Partagas - Serie D No.4


Me too. After some fine lamb chops


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## StogieJim

Tony, you've got the life brother!!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Coh Especiales......For times when you just don't have time for an Espy....


----------



## Jordan23

PSD 4-2012. It was okay. The 2012 party short was a lot better. Gonna sit these down a bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 05 thanks Stoner Errr i mean Santa!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar PC - wonderful, oh what a WONDERFUL head spinning experience!! - Ahhhh! :bowl:


----------



## asmartbull

2010 PSD4 Esp...
It was time to revisit.....
Frankly, it just reinforces that the 898 is the best of the bunch
Putting these away for yrs......perhaps the corners will round off


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All Partagas day smoked on Arthur Ave with My Buddy Frank and his cousin Robert Great guys great time.
I bought cigars at the Arthur Cigar store rolled right in front of us!
I donated them and we smoked PSD#4, 898v PSP#2's!


----------



## Scott W.

Boy I sure love dominicks, if you headed down by Hughes ave , you'd be by Addeos bakery, it used to be Presti's Italian bakery, my grandfather Cologero Presti owned it.


----------



## avitti

scottw said:


> Boy I sure love dominicks, if you headed down by Hughes ave , you'd be by Addeos bakery, it used to be Presti's Italian bakery, my grandfather Cologero Presti owned it.


Spent many a summer night of my youth getting serenaded to sleep by the 3rd ave el where it crossed 187 and washington ave...those were the summers spent at my grandparents-may they R.I.P.


----------



## avitti

Party short -coffee dark/crumb cake--waiting on the oven


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a great day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## StogieJim

Looking good Tony!


----------



## xSentinelx

Havana thanks to bpegler. Ramon allones checking my theory to see if Cubans causes nightmares!


----------



## asmartbull

An 08 Siglo IV
These are getting pretty darn good
If the "classic" came in a corona gorda, I would be in cigar heaven


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch Petite Pyramide Sudan RE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure-coffee dark-chocolate biscotti


----------



## djsmiles

Montecristo #2


----------



## protekk

A 2010 Partagas 898 V......had a lot of chocolate/cocoa in the last bit Very enjoyable:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUppmann Sir Winston post boom early 2000 i guess interesting cigar review shortly!


----------



## bazookajoe8

birthday smoke!


----------



## limdull

Trinidad - Reyes


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Siglo VI...rather young but still good, nonetheless.


----------



## newbcub

BCE from 2007. What an amazing cigar. Why these were discontinued is beyond me.
Cheers.


----------



## KcJason1

2007 Cohiba Siglo II Tubo... Simply Fantastic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Jamaican blue mountain black and sweet have a blessed day all!


----------



## asmartbull

Going to revisit the 06 Connie 1
Last time I checked they still need time and the 08's were tons better.
Let's see how these are coming along...


----------



## Feldenak

Velvety smooth Party Short


----------



## harley33

Winnie from 2010. Almost half the cost of an espy, and twice as hard to find. Coincidence?


----------



## asmartbull

NO......Most think Upmanns of 2010 is going to be hard to find soon
I would get as many SW's as possible and looking forward buy them early every year.
Seems since 08 they are getting harder and harder to find


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn am i stuffed Jets don't play till 730 Gonna grab an old Punch Double Corona From the tent stake box wish me luck LOL!


----------



## StogieJim

Just smokes a SCDLH Principe gifted to my by Colin (CeeGar) and OH. MY. GOD. I get it now. I'm screwed


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn am i stuffed Jets don't play till 730 Gonna grab an old Punch Double Corona From the tent stake box wish me luck LOL!


Tone--Jets don't play today--Monday night-and luck will not help--lol


----------



## newbcub

Yup Vit is right. Jets are Monday night Tony. Maybe we can get to 500 after this one.. maybe LOL. 
Uppman p.c this afternoon watching the late games.
Cheers.



avitti said:


> Tone--Jets don't play today--Monday night-and luck will not help--lol


----------



## jdfutureman

StogieJim said:


> Just smokes a SCDLH Principe gifted to my by Colin (CeeGar) and OH. MY. GOD. I get it now. I'm screwed


Jim, me thinks your toast. I have a box from 08 and these are soooo good


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

RASS, awesome every time.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo du Prince


----------



## aea6574

Trini Robusto Extra with some Parker Heritage Collection from 2010.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

07 Petit Edmundo Tube
So far these have been 50/50
This one is enjoyable, but not at the top of its class....


----------



## avitti

Partagas C3 El while herfing with T.Brooklyn and Carlo...The company was much better than the cigar--it needs a long rest the C3...Even then i doubt highly i will purchase more of them......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I gotta agree Vit great day lousy cigar lol!
I can't believe that was a Partagas the profile is so off!
I would like to think it was a bad stick but 2 back to back highly unlikely.
Any way thanks for a great time.
Every-time i leave your house my hands are full Thanks my friend!


----------



## Scott W.

T,

Pick me up next time.


----------



## Tarks

06 Cohiba lancero tonigth watching MNF.


----------



## Tarks

avitti said:


> Partagas C3 El while herfing with T.Brooklyn and Carlo...The company was much better than the cigar--it needs a long rest the C3...Even then i doubt highly i will purchase more of them......


Hmmm, I have smoked a handful of these and IMO they are stellar! Don't give up on them, perhaps you have a bad box or they are in a sick period?


----------



## newbcub

Trini fundadore ( spelling.?.) watching MNF.
At least the D looks good.
Cheers


----------



## hawesg

A parti short, fortunately I am in Canada for a few weeks, so I can pick these guys up at the shop, unfourtunatly it's freezing outside and Canadian prices suck


----------



## StogieJim

jdfutureman said:


> Jim, me thinks your toast. I have a box from 08 and these are soooo good


You're not kidding man. that was easily the best cigar I've ever had. There goes the bank account!


----------



## Feldenak

SCdlH El Principe....holy cow, what a terrific smoke. These have to go on my list for a purchase.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My second Partagas short black coffee whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 2 coffee dark with cannoli


----------



## limdull

Montecristo - Petit Edmundo was ok but in the last 3rd had major burn issues. It refused to relight no matter what i did


----------



## asmartbull

2012 Party C #3, thanks to Colin
Thoughts....let me lay the foundation.
I am not a Party Whore, but the 898 is one of my favorites.
I enjoy the Prez more than the Short and the best Party's to date have been 10 yrs old.
Clearly I enjoy round edges ( if that makes sense) 

IMHO ( For Me) this is going to be a stellar cigar. It is good now and does not slap you in the face.
It comes off as a cigar with some time on it.
These are going to be stellar and in great demand in a few yrs.
Only you can decide it they are worth the $$$$$


----------



## limdull

Party 898v to follow my Petit Edmundo


----------



## Tarks

Monte Grand Edmundo with a pot of Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee.


----------



## Tarks

Moving along to a 98 Partagas Charlotte. Wonderful with a cup of java!


----------



## Tarks

Tarks said:


> Moving along to a 98 Partagas Charlotte. Wonderful with a cup of java!


Ooops. Make that a 97.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

VEGAS ROBINA DON Alejandro Makers Mark 46
Thanks Vit!
Great cigar !


----------



## RealSRS




----------



## CeeGar

asmartbull said:


> 2012 Party C #3, thanks to Colin
> Thoughts....let me lay the foundation.
> I am not a Party Whore, but the 898 is one of my favorites.
> I enjoy the Prez more than the Short and the best Party's to date have been 10 yrs old.
> Clearly I enjoy round edges ( if that makes sense)
> 
> IMHO ( For Me) this is going to be a stellar cigar. It is good now and does not slap you in the face.
> It comes off as a cigar with some time on it.
> These are going to be stellar and in great demand in a few yrs.
> Only you can decide it they are worth the $$$$$


Al, I agree with your take on this cigar. I'm glad you liked it. I really enjoyed my experience with this smoke, as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am glad you gentleman find pleasure in this New Partagas i don't understand it but i am glad!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am glad you gentleman find pleasure in this New Partagas i don't understand it but i am glad!


Tony
I too have thought about this...
Fact is we both think the 898 is a top shelf Party, perhaps for different things we get from it.
You like the short, I like the Prez or Corona Senior.
The C3 reminded me of things I enjoyed in the 898 without the things I don't enjoy with the Short. 
Got to love this hobby


----------



## caputofj

Trini Reyes...the only thing wrong with this cigar....too short...like a little drop of heaven on a cold day...this box is not going to last long


----------



## caputofj

caputofj said:


> Trini Reyes...the only thing wrong with this cigar....too short...like a little drop of heaven on a cold day...this box is not going to last long


Blaylock was right ...lol


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am glad you gentleman find pleasure in this New Partagas i don't understand it but i am glad!





asmartbull said:


> Tony
> I too have thought about this...
> Fact is we both think the 898 is a top shelf Party, perhaps for different things we get from it.
> You like the short, I like the Prez or Corona Senior.
> The C3 reminded me of things I enjoyed in the 898 without the things I don't enjoy with the Short.
> Got to love this hobby


 If i had only one Partagas cigar to smoke-as much as i do enjoy the shorts and the 898--it would be the 898's slightly smaller cousin-Partagas lonsdales-now if that damn bird would finally find my freezer--but that's a story for another thread


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> I too have thought about this...
> Fact is we both think the 898 is a top shelf Party, perhaps for different things we get from it.
> You like the short, I like the Prez or Corona Senior.
> The C3 reminded me of things I enjoyed in the 898 without the things I don't enjoy with the Short.
> Got to love this hobby


A great hobby no doubt Bull its a constant evolving never boring damn expensive one lol!



avitti said:


> If i had only one Partagas cigar to smoke-as much as i do enjoy the shorts and the 898--it would be the 898's slightly smaller cousin-Partagas lonsdales-now if that damn bird would finally find my freezer--but that's a story for another thread


The bird will land just in time for Christmas i bet!

Now time for my morning cigar Partagas short coffee black peace gents!:high5:


----------



## tpharkman

Are the Partagas Coronas still available to buy? I have always wanted to acquire a box of these and with all this talk of a Party my interest has been rekindled.


----------



## splattttttt

Been several weeks now, but the El Rey del Mundo pc I smoke on the way to Brooklyn made my ride there the best in thirty years. Can still remember that experience today.
I would love to order some of them after I receive my half of a box split of short Party. Waitin a long time now ) :
That one was a gift from harley33 aka Jeff, or vice versa ( :


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 on this sunny afternoon still black coffee !


----------



## avitti

tpharkman said:


> Are the Partagas Coronas still available to buy? I have always wanted to acquire a box of these and with all this talk of a Party my interest has been rekindled.


Both the coronas-senior and junior are still current production products


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure -coffee dark--sweating the mailbox---lmfao


----------



## jdfutureman

10 Upmannn Connie #1 in the park. They're coming around nicely. The last third was a treat.


----------



## limdull

PLPC followed by a La Gloria Cubana Medaille D´Or No. 3, with a Monte #4 on deck


----------



## asmartbull

2012 Upmann Robusto EL, Thanks to Colin
These are not smoking as well ROTT as others have in previous years.
The aroma is more intoxicating that the actual flavor, but the flavor is like a lion wanting
out of his den. The price tag has me stalled in my tracks, but I do believe this is going to be
magical in a few years. If you are thinking of buying these and enjoying them in the near future, you will be disappointed.
Not sure I will go deep, but I will be getting wet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sparking up an 898V after some taco's and beer!


----------



## BMack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sparking up an 898V after some taco's and beer!


That sounds like my kind of day!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMack said:


> That sounds like my kind of day!!!


I love tacos and beer bro!
Just like i love to see old friends posting again!!!!!!!


----------



## splattttttt

Tony had a smoking day today ( :


----------



## avitti

Siglo II -hot chocolate with a shot of creme de cocoa in it


----------



## avitti

Epicure -coffee black .crumb cake-a good day to make cuccidati or maybe ricotta cookies


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful sunny day going out back to smoke my first 2011 CORO Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## asmartbull

The ugliest 04 RYJ Hermosos EL #2 I have ever seen.
Looks as fake as a 3.00 bill.
I think a near sighted 2nd grader with mittens applied the ban and the wrapper 
is coming is unrolling....................Damn, if they could all be this good !!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898 UV post boom 99-01


----------



## imported_Mike_E

Partagas Short and coffee. Just a great combination to start off on a nice but chilly day. Going with a RASS, RyJ Short Churchill or a CoRo for my afternoon smoke.


----------



## karmaz00

RG PC. on the deck in the snow! lol


----------



## pistol

Had an 05 PSP#2 from a box that I've been sitting on since 2007. It was phenomenal, wish I had more than 6 left! We've had 105 inches of snow so far this year, so there's reason to celebrate!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They are great i have one i am holding on to can't bring myself to smoke it LOL!


----------



## pistol

Yeah, I wish I could afford to buy them aged, but it's fun to smoke cigars that you've patient with. It just sucks to run out!


----------



## mpls




----------



## phager

Just finished a PLPC from '08 generously gifted to me from Kym (CigarLoco) a few years back. I'm too buzzed from a few good home brews to write up a good review, but this was a great smoke; Creamy, with leather, a little bit of chocolate and tons of ceder and spice! A great way to wrap up the evening, and another box on the to purchase list!


----------



## splattttttt

pistol said:


> Yeah, I wish I could afford to buy them aged, but it's fun to smoke cigars that you've patient with. It just sucks to run out!


sounds painful. But you still have a few left. Maybe you can make it to 2020? :cheer2:


----------



## avitti

Just torched up a Celestiales Finos 09 Ramon Allones--waiting for THE FOUR HORSEMAN --------------


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad you liked it Vit!
Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rain ended suns out 56 degrees waiting for the kids to get home 1/2 a day. What better way to spend it than with a SCDLH EL MORRO.


----------



## asmartbull

Revisiting an 09 Upmann #2.....Guys, if you are looking for SW's and coming up short, don't
hesitate to try these.....


----------



## Bondo 440

Garro Double Habano. Surprisingly light medium till maybe the last third. I even retrohaled it a bit. Not too complex.

Partnered with a glass of Kracken and coke. Cheap cigar. I have pictures from the session in case I do another review


----------



## [email protected]

monte something was in a tubo, acquired from trade. very nice, although a little grassy towards the end, maybe i was smoking it too fast as the eggnog started to kick in. heres to the holiday weekend. :smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch Exclusivo Nordicos RE - thanks, Ron! :kiss:


----------



## EricF

'11 PLPC


----------



## newbcub

Partagas short 09 - these are very nice with a little time on them.
Finishing the last little bit of christmas stuff.
Cheers


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch PC


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee black a sliver of neapolitan cheesecake-----------waiting on the oven -like usual


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## Jordan23

Boli PC. Woody core nutty gentle spices and so twangy!


----------



## limdull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black!


Care to give a hint on how many shorts you smoke a year?


----------



## Wildone

PL.......... On this pleasant below zero Winters Night..........
View attachment 74026


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI with some PHC 2012 while watching the Lions not play very well.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## newbcub

Allones Extra. The first one I've had for a few months. 
They are good now but I think time will be good to these.
Cheers


----------



## avitti

BBF -MOJITO-watching the out of the playoff Jets


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale......as the Snow starts..... Happy Sunday........
View attachment 74028


----------



## asmartbull

Getting ready to light up a 98 898....I will miss these when they are gone......


----------



## newbcub

Sir Winston watching the end of the game.
Cheers.


----------



## hawesg

Nice quick smoke for this weather


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain!
_MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!_


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann 1/2 Corona
This has made it to the top of the Winter rotation
or when time is short and I want my Upmann fix...


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 --will miss these terribly when i run out


----------



## Vitulla

asmartbull said:


> Upmann 1/2 Corona
> This has made it to the top of the Winter rotation
> or when time is short and I want my Upmann fix...


Think I will light one up tonight. PS: You never got back to me...


----------



## Jordan23

Bolivar Pc watching law and order svu.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo Epicure' No.1


----------



## Damselnotindistress

...and a Por Larranaga PC. Down to the nub! :smoke:


----------



## Wildone

Parti de Parti....... On this quiet peaceful Eve....
As the Snow falls.......
View attachment 74060


----------



## avitti

04 Partagas D1 LE-------3 fingers J.W.Black----listening to Christmas opera music


----------



## newbcub

Monte #2 on this christmas eve.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_On this beautiful day we even got a dusting of snow!
Wouldn't want to break stride so a party short coffee black big breakfast on the way!
Happy Birthday Jesus!
Merry Christmas everyone!_


----------



## splattttttt

Great way to honor this day Tony. God speed.


----------



## johnmoss

SCdlH El Principe - I love these things, but wish they had a little better draw. I've not had one yet that wasn't a least a little to tight, and most are way to much so.


----------



## Tarks

01 Cohiba lancero this morning with some Jamaican Blue Mountain. A wonderful morning indeed!


----------



## harley33

08 espy... Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Wildone

A gifted Upmann from Jeff (harley33) ..........Very Nice.......
Merry CHRISTmas.........
View attachment 74076


----------



## bpegler

05 Trinidad Robusto Extra. A delicious honeyed smoke. Light medium and complex.

Merry Christmas ye merry gentlemen!


----------



## CigarGoogler

I smoked a relatively pleasant Partagas Presidente. I say relatively because it was still quite green--as all of my cc's are, unfortunately--but I just couldn't resist. In just a year or two, I'll have some that are ready to be smoked! LOL


----------



## thebayratt

07 Bolivar BBF I got it from one of you great guys on Puff. Sorry I lost track of who, but much appreciated!!!


----------



## Scott W.

Hoyo Epi #2....thanks Uncle Joe!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar CJ coffee black cold as a witches tit outside!


----------



## asmartbull

El Principe......a fine winter Porch Hobo cigar....


----------



## bpegler

Smoking a huge fat Reynaldo custom. This cigar burns perfectly, even though the RG must be a jaw breaking 60 or thereabouts. I don't think I've ever seen a thin Reynaldo, he must get paid by the pound.

So, you might wonder where I smoke this monster. I wish it was warm, but since it's not here's what I do:

I go into the garage, run the door halfway up, and sit in my car with the heat on. I am personally responsible for melting the polar caps...

Plug my DROID in, and here I am i'm Havana heaven.


----------



## tpharkman

bpegler said:


> Smoking a huge fat Reynaldo custom. This cigar burns perfectly, even though the RG must be a jaw breaking 60 or thereabouts. I don't think I've ever seen a thin Reynaldo, he must get paid by the pound.
> 
> So, you might wonder where I smoke this monster. I wish it was warm, but since it's not here's what I do:
> 
> I go into the garage, run the door halfway up, and sit in my car with the heat on. I am personally responsible for melting the polar caps...
> 
> Plug my DROID in, and here I am i'm Havana heaven.


Absolutely awesome...


----------



## BMack

bpegler said:


> Smoking a huge fat Reynaldo custom. This cigar burns perfectly, even though the RG must be a jaw breaking 60 or thereabouts. I don't think I've ever seen a thin Reynaldo, he must get paid by the pound.
> 
> So, you might wonder where I smoke this monster. I wish it was warm, but since it's not here's what I do:
> 
> I go into the garage, run the door halfway up, and sit in my car with the heat on. I am personally responsible for melting the polar caps...
> 
> Plug my DROID in, and here I am i'm Havana heaven.


hahaha. Next time post pics!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

'guess Tony Brooklyn's finally rubbed off on me...a Partagas Short! :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Coffee black watching the snow melt as the rain comes down!


----------



## ShortFuse

VR Famoso. Tight tight tight draw. Sitting in the garage coming up with my plan for today. What things on the to do list, do I want to do?


----------



## avitti

Partagas D5 -coffee dark- crumb cake-snow sucks


----------



## asmartbull

Another very young 1/2 corona......with my afternoon coffee...
I do like these when time is short.
That said, it is hard to justify the prices they ask for them ......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 and a Brooklyn Lager!


----------



## CigarGoogler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie P #2 and a Brooklyn Lager!


Now that is a great pairing! I almost got my hands on a box of Serie P #2s, but he sold them before I could claim them. I will get some of those eventually...I _really_ want to try them out. LOVE Partagas and have read amazing things on the P2.


----------



## Othello

09 Siglo II


----------



## Marcm15

H. Upmann Magnum 46 - My very first Habano ever and it was immediately upon delivery from the Mailman in the middle of the afternoon!! I just received them, and the Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure #2's I ordered. I was like a little kid who finally got the gift they always wanted and couldn't wait to smoke at least one...


----------



## CeeGar

Like Al, I'm playing hobo by the heater in the garage. A CoRo and ginger ale are my company.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CigarGoogler said:


> Now that is a great pairing! I almost got my hands on a box of Serie P #2s, but he sold them before I could claim them. I will get some of those eventually...I _really_ want to try them out. LOVE Partagas and have read amazing things on the P2.


You know the P2 used to need a lot of rest to shine!
But recent years 09 and up are stellar ROTT!


----------



## CigarGoogler

I've heard the same. My source just sold the only box he had, so I nabbed some Siglo IV's from 2/10 to help ease the pain. Now, I wait. I will get a box though. That is happening.


----------



## newbcub

R.A Celestial fino. Good cigar but the burn was sooo un even... LOL
Cheers


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee chocolate walnut biscotti


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## CigarGoogler

Dear Tony(Brooklyn),

I am writing to inform you that I am currently packing my things with the expectation that I will be moving in with you post-haste. Please accept this notification in order to help you prepare for my arrival by toasting the foot--on my behalf--on one of your many lovely cigars. 

As you were.

Sincerely grateful,
Your new roommate (Trevyn)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mi Casa es su Casa!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter!


----------



## BMack

Damn Tony, can I come too? I want to see snow for the holidays!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMack said:


> Damn Tony, can I come too? I want to see snow for the holidays!


Anytime Brian would be an honor to have you!


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter!


Hey, where did you get that pic?:laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Hey, where did you get that pic?:laugh:


A very good friend i think you know him!
:mischief::laugh::mrgreen:


----------



## avitti

07 SCdLH Oficios and mojito's with my nephew Matt.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy i am stuffed!
PSD#4 and a Brooklyn Lager for desert!


----------



## [email protected]

So i crack open the box of party shorts that arrived today and ATTEMPTED to smoke one. Damn thing, even after using my brand new draw tool and recutting the head i looked like a real life puffer fish trying to get smoke. Maybe give em a week or so and im gonna try again. What a bummer


----------



## protekk

[email protected] said:


> So i crack open the box of party shorts that arrived today and ATTEMPTED to smoke one. Damn thing, even after using my brand new draw tool and recutting the head i looked like a real life puffer fish trying to get smoke. Maybe give em a week or so and im gonna try again. What a bummer


Definitely give them at least a week or two rest....


----------



## BMack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anytime Brian would be an honor to have you!


On my way!

...I wish


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar Exclusivo China RE


----------



## Sarge

VR Famosos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black short stack flapjacks Peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMack said:


> On my way!
> 
> ...I wish


One day for sure my friend!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos,,,,,I have had better.....But still pretty damn good


----------



## harley33

07 SCdLH mercerder..... Or however you spell it


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> 07 SCdLH mercerder..... Or however you spell it


Jeff
How are they coming along ???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> 07 SCdLH mercerder..... Or however you spell it


That's cool bro we know what you mean i used to call them Mercedes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 Brooklyn Lager!


----------



## newbcub

Boli p.c this evening.

** on a side note. I had a 2007 Mercaderes a few weeks ago as well.
Personally It was one of the best of the year for me and will be my New years cigar.

Cheers


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

Yesterday I had an El Rey Mundo petit corona, today was an H. Upmann petit corona, both gifted by the_Brain when I first arrived at Puff.

I had been holding on to them (CCs) but passed the 100 day mark awhile ago and decided to enjoy them, what was I waiting for? 

Thanks again to the_Brain for the great smokes. Preferred the the El Rey Mundo to the H. Uppman, but that may be because it was cold out today and I was rushed.


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> How are they coming along ???


Al- Really enjoyed it to the LCdH band, then was a little harsh. I was probably rushing it since it was about 25 degrees out... I'm not half way thru the box yet and have a replacement already on the short list. These are worth the price of admission....but don't tell anyone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Jamaican Blue Mountain after a cut throat shave i love Sunday Mornings!
Peace Gents!


----------



## SmoknTaz

RyJ Duke and an 02' Dip 4 last night while watching UFC last night. Fights were a little disappointing (except for Miller/Lauzon) but the smokes were stellar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Sam Adams Boston Lager!


----------



## asmartbull

1/2 corona on the porch playing Hobo....


----------



## Habanolover

Just finished a Siglo VI '08. Still too young but did have some hints of that famous Cohiba grass flavor
to it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Habanolover said:


> Just finished a Siglo VI '08. Still too young but did have some hints of that famous Cohiba grass flavor
> to it.


Yeah those VI's take a long time to come around.


----------



## Jordan23

Party short. Super bland. Next time Ill try to drybox first.


----------



## newbcub

Boli G.M. the first I've had since summer. 
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Last PLPC -HC 7 neat--------------Thanks for the smoke Brooklyn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Won't smoke another one of these till next year!LOL
GOD Willing Happy New Year To All!


----------



## newbcub

Normally Not a morning smoker, but today had a Partagas short with coffee...not black but sweet and blonde 
I see how some people reallly like this pairing. LOL eace:
Cheers.


----------



## aea6574

CoRo last night while watching football.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 -----espresso/ toast with strawberry bourbon sauce


----------



## avitti

Party short -another round of coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar CJ Cafe con Leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## djsmiles

I enjoyed a Partagas Serie P no. 2 with a few friends at midnight.


----------



## limdull

Monte #4 was meh


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

[No message]


----------



## newbcub

Monte # 2 tonight. Old reliable..
Cheers


----------



## Sarge

maybe this will be the year of Habanos. I definitely need to start buying. I only bought one box last year, VR Famosos from '08 which have nearly all been gifted now. :ask: Figured I'd kick off the year right w/ one of my last couple Epi 2 from my first CC purchase way back in 2011. :tu Mmmmmm Mmmmmmm gOOd.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Busy morning on my 2nd Partagas short off to estimate another job peace gents!


----------



## Feldenak

It wasn't today but NYE, I had a 6 year old Siglo VI (very generous party host). Absolutely delicious.


----------



## limdull

Bolivar Belicosos Finos


----------



## limdull

Party Serie D No. 4 :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sitting back with a PSD#4 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale after a day of dealing with customers that want something for nothing!


----------



## Feldenak

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sitting back with a PSD#4 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale after a day of dealing with customers that want something for nothing!


You're in New York...I assume you have an indoor smoking area or you're freezing your nuggets off with that. :lol:


----------



## aea6574

Going with a Diplo 2 for the Sugar Bowl tonight.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Sarge

RA EL '11. Hopefully next time they pop up not only can I catch them but have some money to burn. :tu keep getting notification at work then get home, too late. Or once now I just didn't have it to burn.... sneaky bastages.


----------



## CigarGoogler

I finally got around to smoking one of my Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos. I won't bore you all with a review, since that's been done here multiple times already; however, I will say that I loved it (I'm a big maduro fan, and these are a unique take on them) enough to consider grabbing a box of the Genios.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

20 degrees outside yep its January alright another Partagas short steaming hot cup of java!


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 RE was saving this last one till the new boxes arrived --yes i am a happy camper


----------



## sweater88

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sitting back with a PSD#4 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale after a day of dealing with customers that want something for nothing!


no kidding Tony. Thats why i got out of construction. those customers are like vermin, a cancer to the construction industry!


----------



## Breezy818

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 20 degrees outside yep its January alright another Partagas short steaming hot cup of java!


Tony, I know you are a big Party Shorts fan. How long do you typically age/rest them? What month year are you smoking from now? I just picked up a 50 cab a month ago. I've been holding out,but tempted to test one. Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

sweater88 said:


> no kidding Tony. Thats why i got out of construction. those customers are like vermin, a cancer to the construction industry!


Sounds like personal problem!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breezy818 said:


> Tony, I know you are a big Party Shorts fan. How long do you typically age/rest them? What month year are you smoking from now? I just picked up a 50 cab a month ago. I've been holding out,but tempted to test one. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Dan


I usually smoke one ROTT for a base line then let em sit at least a year!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a blessed day gents!


----------



## aea6574

CoRo while watching the game last night.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Party short coffee dark--trying to pick 4 winners for an NFL playoff pool--whose got the locks??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Party short coffee dark--trying to pick 4 winners for an NFL playoff pool--whose got the locks??


There are no locks my friend only keys LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie P#2 05 read about it here!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/321715-partagas-serie-p-2-05-a.html#post3778182
Peace my brothers!


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE......What a great year for these........


----------



## avitti

asmartbull said:


> 07 BCE......What a great year for these........


Glad to hear that Al-i have a box of 07's chilling out in the freezer-with a slew of friends.
Will post some pics next week-but most likely won't enjoy one till late spring..


----------



## Wildone

Monte Ed.............. & glass of Port.........
View attachment 74269


----------



## Sarge




----------



## protekk

A 2010 Cohiba CE (and a fuente unnamed reserve) with a couple of Anchor Steam Christmas ale at the local B&M....very nice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black and a hangover!


----------



## splattttttt

best remedy for that Friday night hangover. Enjoy the day bud.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 74286


Was looking for a morning cigar--and up popped the J L # 5-going to perk some coffee going to be a good day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> View attachment 74286
> 
> 
> Was looking for a morning cigar--and up popped the J L # 5-going to perk some coffee going to be a good day


The cigar that took a month to come home LOL!
At least he was nice enough to stop and pose for pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 Last night while watching football. Love this time of year.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## harley33

I believe that I will have to copy David and go with an Edmundo circa 05 with extreme jet lag.....


----------



## newbcub

About to light a BCG.. watch some football ...
Wildcard weekend.!!. Even though my team was beyond terrible this year. LOL

Cheers.


----------



## mpls

Siglo III at a shop this morning...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch 97 Double Corona from the tent stake humidor!


----------



## Sarge

Mmm Punch, & from '97. Nice Tony... been jonesin for a Punch lately for some reason. really tempted to buy a box of Punch Punch so I at least have some around aging. I say this every year but hopefully this year I can start placing more orders containing cigars from ISOM...

decided to fire up this beaut tonight. It's settled down BIG TIME these past several months. Leaps and Bounds more refined than they were fresh...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sarge said:


> Mmm Punch, & from '97. Nice Tony... been jonesin for a Punch lately for some reason. really tempted to buy a box of Punch Punch so I at least have some around aging. I say this every year but hopefully this year I can start placing more orders containing cigars from ISOM...
> 
> decided to fire up this beaut tonight. It's settled down BIG TIME these past several months. Leaps and Bounds more refined than they were fresh...


Punch Punch used to be my to go stick!
I smoked them like i now smoke Partagas shorts!
They changed the blend back around 07 the really last great ones i had were from 05.
That Hoyo your smoking is a great stick the next great Hoyo Pyramid after the famed 03 release IMHO!


----------



## Othello

Bolivar Simones


----------



## avitti

Party short a few hours ago---believe its time for my first CCE of the year------------note to self stop taking naps at 8pm


----------



## avitti

Well i lied -went with the RA Celestiales Finos o9-----------That was the easy part to pick-deciding what to have with my black coffee not so easy--when in doubt-coffee cake and brownies--------Yo Brooklyn thanks for the smoke brother-excellent cigar imho. sorry about the big picture


----------



## Scott W.

Way to go at almost 3 am....Vit, you are my idol! I'd e shitting the bed if I did this before going to sleep:biggrin1:


----------



## avitti

Now the CCE from 02 stellar cigar and one of my favorites--a small crack by the foot-due to operator malfunction-but will be gone after the first few puffs


----------



## Scott W.

Very nice Vit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Well i lied -went with the RA Celestiales Finos o9-----------That was the easy part to pick-deciding what to have with my black coffee not so easy--when in doubt-coffee cake and brownies--------Yo Brooklyn thanks for the smoke brother-excellent cigar imho. sorry about the big picture


Glad you enjoyed it my friend i like em too!
Must be tough chasing Vampires and smoking Cuban Cigars LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

35 degrees here a heat wave for January in new york!
Partagas short Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Peace my brothers!


----------



## harley33

My last H Upmann PC... maybe I didn't give them enough time, but they are not on the re-order list....


----------



## newbcub

Partagas short with a coffee for the early game. I would like to see Ray play a few more games..
Go Ravens and Hawks later on. 
Cheers and enjoy the games.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

40 outside a PSD#4 while Sunday dinner is in the oven!


----------



## Scott W.

Roasted chicken Tony?


----------



## aea6574

RASS while watching football this afternoon.

Along with a little bourbon and beer.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## tpharkman

harley33 said:


> My last H Upmann PC... maybe I didn't give them enough time, but they are not on the re-order list....


I have been curious about these Jeff. What are they like? Why are they on your naughty list? I have never had one and I am always interested in smaller less expensive cigars that are good and I want to make sure I keep the bad ones off my list.


----------



## Wildone

Parti 898 UV......... Happy Sunday...........
View attachment 74300


----------



## harley33

Hey Thad- Not sure what it is about them. Most Upmanns, in my experience, have taken a little time to come around. I probably didn't give these little guys enough time. 

It was a box of early '10s (I would have to double check to be sure). They weren't harsh, but they were full, with a taste that didn't go along with my morning. I usually smoke PC sized cigars in the morning and I would rather have something creamy smooth and something not "in your face".

I probably should have smoked these in the afternoon/evening with a cocktail... but I still love the Sir Winny and #2's...


----------



## CeeGar

Sun is peeking out. Taking this outside with me to find a warm spot!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Roasted chicken Tony?


No bro that was yesterday when we spoke today was Lasagna!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Presidente Thanks uncle Vit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

I got a message that the Prez was smoking well and lit up an 07 myself......
I really like these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> I got a message that the Prez was smoking well and lit up an 07 myself......
> I really like these


Smoking very well and i had written them off silly me!


----------



## caputofj

gorgeous day in NJ... started this morning off with a reyes accompanied with an espresso and noninno amaro... lunch time came with a campari negroni and psd4 and just finished a RASS with a grappa after a nice dinner of gravy and rigatoni....what a great day....I am just trying to figure out my next order....898 or lusitanias??? any input appreciated


----------



## V-ret

Currently smoking a H. Upmann Connoisseur #1 from Jun 2011. Pretty darn tasty so far


----------



## newbcub

SLR Pacifico again after a good football day.. I really enjoy these. 
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Siglo I-coffee black---when these are gone-will not revisit--while it is a fine Havana-for the price will find a suitable replacement


----------



## asmartbull

Epicures, French Press, A fine start to the day !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to finish these up i liked them better last year they are going flat IMHO!


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez custom Behike. A big cigar for a big night of football.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

caputofj said:


> gorgeous day in NJ... started this morning off with a reyes accompanied with an espresso and noninno amaro... lunch time came with a campari negroni and psd4 and just finished a RASS with a grappa after a nice dinner of gravy and rigatoni....what a great day....I am just trying to figure out my next order....898 or lusitanias??? any input appreciated


IMHO go with the 898V!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Time to finish these up i liked them better last year they are going flat IMHO!


Great Pics...
Got most of mine in Wax-paper.......slowing aging to a crawl....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Great Pics...
> Got most of mine in Wax-paper.......slowing aging to a crawl....


Probably best thing maybe some plastic wrap as well.


----------



## limdull

H. Upmann Royal Robusto


----------



## splattttttt

asmartbull said:


> Great Pics...


Tony's little private Idaho lol...


----------



## avitti

Partagas D5 -coffee with hazelnut--the 5 while still young and green showed a good kick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

5 degrees = Epicures.......and it makes my gloves smell sweet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A ST LUIS REY on this wonderful day!
From 2007 courtesy of Charlie on Davids Forum!
Thank you my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

another 1/2 corona.....these are moving up on my Winter cigar list.....20 minutes of Upmann Woodsiness..


----------



## avitti

Siglo III hot chocolate/cream de cocoa---------last #III ------very nice-will not revisit though


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang later gents!


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #2 on this 50 degree day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann epicure SCDLH Orifico's LCDH release thanks Vit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## bpegler

Had a good Sublime rolled by Handsome Jimmy last night, while talking to a couple good friends.

Friendship and cigars are what it's all about. You can never have too many.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of PSD#4's while sitting in Traffic Thanks Vit!


----------



## ShortFuse

HDM Epi 2. These are good!


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> Friendship and cigars are what it's all about. You can never have too many.


Very well put Bob


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A couple of PSD#4's while sitting in Traffic Thanks Vit!


only time I don't mind traffic jams Tony. But a NY traffic issue requires special attention and patients. Or else we're talkin KILL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## limdull

Monte 5, now a siglo 2


----------



## harley33

Monte Edmundo with a couple of years on it... 60 degrees here!


----------



## asmartbull

epicures and coffee in front of the space heater......winter sucks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Edmundo while driving very nice cigar!


----------



## bpegler

asmartbull said:


> epicures and coffee in front of the space heater......winter sucks


It's 65 with light rain here now, come south buddy!

Poker night. First stick a HdM Epi #1, then the Partagas Lusitanias.


----------



## CeeGar

RASS...love these smokes. I don't ever want my humi to be without them. :smoke:


----------



## avitti

J L #5-------the good news got all my cigars out of the freezer into the humi's--the bad news -probably have room for another 50-60 Havanas...just once i'd like to have no room at the inn for even one more cigar-that day will happen this year-then instead of being on the slippery slope,i'll be in the cabin drinking a mojito and smoking a Cohiba Double Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang later gents!


----------



## [email protected]

Cohiba secretos , nice little smoke after way too much cafe cubano on this foggy saturday
View attachment 74416


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang later gents!


.........and don't be late.....lmfao


----------



## asmartbull

07 CCE...For times when you just don't have time for
an Espy.....Damn these things shine....


----------



## newbcub

I will be lighting a BCE 07 for divisional weekend kick off.!! 
Enjoy the games..
Cheers


----------



## avitti

BBF -while doing my best impression of a slave driving boss...yo Brooklyn ain't you finished yet....lmao


----------



## CeeGar

Warm weather calls for a big stogie. Maybe an Espy tonight? ...yes I believe so. :tongue1:
70 and sunny here today. Beautiful.


----------



## limdull

Bolivar - Belicosos Finos


----------



## harley33

VR Uni that is barely out of diapers


----------



## DanR

99' HdM Du Dauphin courtesy of Bpegler! Lovely smoke for a lovely evening.


----------



## Scott W.

Ooooooh, nice Dan. Enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00

07 choix today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Extra 2011 thanks Vit after a great meatloaf thanks Silvia!


----------



## avitti

99 Partagas Seleccion Privada

View attachment 74441


----------



## EricF

09 Parti 898 V


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudos, EL 07. It's taken some time, but these are smoking very well now.


----------



## tntclip

I smoked an 2005 psd4 and an2001 partagas 898 uv


----------



## avitti

09 D4------checking the time line-small piece of chocolate and water side---first few puff-outstanding--lets see where the last few puffs are at


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales, a wonderful, affordable smoke!


----------



## tntclip

tntclip said:


> I smoked an 2005 psd4 and an2001 partagas 898 uv


Sorry my mistake. It was from a varnished box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jamaican Blue Mountain Flapjacks Cut throat shave GOD i love Sundays!
Back to Back JL#5 Andora Regional Release Thanks Uncle Vit!


----------



## CeeGar

RyJ Short Churchill w/ coffee.


----------



## newbcub

Partagas short / coffee while watching the early game. Go hawks.
Cheers


----------



## Wildone

Parti Charlotte & Green Tea......... Happy Sunday..........
View attachment 74452


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Wildone said:


> Parti Charlotte & Green Tea......... Happy Sunday..........
> View attachment 74452


YAAAAY!! :hippie: Another herb tea drinker with one's cigars!


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure Especial EL 04. So good I had to start a thread...


----------



## asmartbull

RA Asia Pacifico.....The last couple I had were pretty good.....Still hit or miss


----------



## aea6574

Enjoying a CoRo today, I know there has not been a lot of talk about this lately, but a damn fine cigar.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Prez while driving terrible burn great taste.


----------



## Wildone

Sig I...... Winding down this cold snowy Eve........
View attachment 74471


----------



## newbcub

Partagas 8-9-8 after dinner. These or another cab of shorts will be my next purchase.
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Principe -coffee dark-an Hawaiian blend-very good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## limdull

PLPC


----------



## piperdown

RASS...after (go ahead and give me a bad time) a micky D's #2. Yes, that's right, a quarter pounder with cheese, fries and a drink...and the RASS right after was phenominal!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH orificos


----------



## limdull

Monte#4


----------



## jdfutureman

piperdown said:


> RASS...after (go ahead and give me a bad time) a micky D's #2. Yes, that's right, a quarter pounder with cheese, fries and a drink...and the RASS right after was phenominal!


I'll bet :biggrin:


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Edmundo 05. I love the profile of a Monte. These are light, have minor burn issues, but are still extraordinary cigars at a reasonable price.

BTW, the nice spring weather went away. 36 and rainy now. Still, I love listening to the rain while I smoke.


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Lonsdale .........
View attachment 74502


----------



## avitti

Connie 1---found this hiding at the bottom of the humi--how it got there -no idea


----------



## avitti

Party short -coffee dark-its either good morning or good night


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Thanks Charlie! whites and ham coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 the calm before the storm snow on the way!


----------



## OnePyroTec

First smoke of the day was a Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 07 damn near 40 degrees outside storm still not here gonna ride the wave!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
About 6 inches of snow outside.
Stay safe and warm gents!


----------



## asmartbull

a VERY good Monte IV from 08.....if they could all be this good!


----------



## crgcpro

RASCC. My first one. Very good! I've loved the RASS for a while but the RASCC are always out of stock when I order but a buddy sent me a 5'er of them.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Por Larranaga Panatela. And what a POWERFUL small stick! GREAT!


----------



## avitti

07 Oficios -water chaser--a little more painting of the smoke room


----------



## avitti

VR Famosos---HC RUM and coffee chaser---the coffee really makes the flavors pop out of this cigar--imo


----------



## avitti

98 Party lonsdales-to kill the night or start the day--either way fantastic cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee have a blessed day all!


----------



## asmartbull

Epicures with hot chocolate, in front of the space heater.......A hobo I am....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost hit 40 today had a Custom roll from the bottom of one of the humi's.
I don't even remember what it was.
Note to self use labels LOL!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just an old Bolivar from the 20th century


----------



## NoirNick

My first smoke to report on the Habanos forum:

Just finished a Partagas Shorts (i believe, horrible at remembering titles). It was my third Habanos ever, but I really enjoyed that twang.


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> Epicures with hot chocolate, in front of the space heater.......A hobo I am....


Al I feel your pain kinda. Back to Philly tomorrow but It's 40 here in Florida tonight!!! WTF???

At least I'm in a bar that is cigar smoker friendly. So a 99 LGC MdO #1 and while some have had draw issues I have had nothing but great experiences with this box.


----------



## jdfutureman

Just had to report last evenings smokes because it was an incredible run. Carlos Fernandez Behike followed by an 898 followed by a BBF. They were enjoyed around a fire pit in Florida.


----------



## avitti

Monte Edmundo--hot chocolate/cream de cacoa


----------



## crgcpro

"06" rass
"10" rascc


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Monte Edmundo--hot chocolate/cream de cacoa


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black T.G.I.F!


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee w/hazelnut----60 days to spring---enjoy your weekend


----------



## avitti

Partagas Aristocrat -coffee dark--tasty -a subtle sweetness coats the palate-to begin


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back early dug deep grabbed the box of 2012 shorts gonna try another its cold outside!


----------



## limdull

Montecristo - Petit Edmundo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just landed in Sheepshead Bay gonna spend the weekend clear cold crisp sky's SCDLH EL MORRO 05 gets the call 3 fingers of Pappy as well!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Saint Luis Rey Serie A, and what a Heavenly experience all the way to the nub! EXCELLENT Havana smoke!


----------



## asmartbull

09 898....very nice today, but is going to be stellar in a few more yrs..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III in the A.M.Bolivar Corona's extra 07 in the afternoon thanks Vit!
Partagas Salomone LCDH release Now thanks again Vit.
Arrogant Bastard Ale i could swear this Gargoyle on the bottle is my twin brother LOL!


----------



## NoirNick

Second Partagas ever! Coronas Junior. Good smoke!


----------



## harley33

Monte 520. Good so far.


----------



## DanR

01 Juan Lopez #1 - it's a beautiful day, mid 60s and clear blue skies. A good day for an aged habano. Bob (bpegler) sent this one. It's a REALLY nice smoke.


----------



## Marcm15

My first Mag46 and some Johnny Walker Blue - It was a great afternoon...


----------



## newbcub

11 VR Unicos - Was good , but a bit more time, will re visit in a few months
Cheers


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Montecristo Petite Edmundo - G-R-E-E-A-A-A-T Twang!!!! :bounce:


----------



## splattttttt

can;t really identify it, but it's an H. Upman. Length is 4and /1/2" x 42mm maybe? Thanks Jeff; aka Harley33
Gonna smoke it while watching the NE Patriots first half game. AF77 shark during the secon part.


----------



## avitti

Party short-backed upped by a JL #5 -the short is from 09 and time has done these good -a sweetness not seen in younger sticks--the # 5 was on the road for 28 days-rather dull--will need a good 5-6 months of down time before revisiting


----------



## numismaniac

Had a VR Famosos, last night, 06 or 07, not sure, really smooth...............thanks Ron/WHistlebritches


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No Partagas shorts left at the Brooklyn house another Cohiba SigloIII Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee black big breakfast.
Gonna be another great day at the Bay temps near 50.
Wherever you are have a blessed day peace my brothers!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No Partagas shorts left at the Brooklyn house another Cohiba SigloIII Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee black big breakfast.
> Gonna be another great day at the Bay temps near 50.
> Wherever you are have a blessed day peace my brothers!


thanks brother Tony. A great one here in the north east for sure.
Gonna relax at the Elk's lounge in Andover MA with some buds all day and watch the Pats (no jinxing) while making lots of smoke. 
Among the many I selected, one will be an Upmann Regalias perhaps?, gifted to me by Jeff aka Harley33. Thanks Jeff!!!
And like Tony says... "*Wherever you are have a blessed day peace my brothers!*"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your a good man Jack!


----------



## harley33

splattttttt said:


> thanks brother Tony. A great one here in the north east for sure.
> Gonna relax at the Elk's lounge in Andover MA with some buds all day and watch the Pats (no jinxing) while making lots of smoke.
> Among the many I selected, one will be an Upmann Regalias perhaps?, gifted to me by Jeff aka Harley33. Thanks Jeff!!!
> And like Tony says... "*Wherever you are have a blessed day peace my brothers!*"


You won't be disappointed (I hope). They are great for a young cigar.


----------



## splattttttt

harley33 said:


> You won't be disappointed (I hope). They are great for a young cigar.


I've read they're rather complex. I'm really looking forward to it. You'll hears me singing Hallelujah if you listen real hard lol

Brother Tony, thanks man ( :

Thanks Jeff :hungry:


----------



## newbcub

Diviosinal championship weekend..!! (already) Damn, time goes fast...
Partagas short with a coffee... Was going to mix it up with a boli p.c, but my last batch seem a little pluggy.??.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Be-Hike Damn these are sweet.


----------



## harley33

Party c3, smooth for a youngster.


----------



## Wildone

Trini Col..... Happy Sunday...........
View attachment 74624


----------



## avitti

Partagas Astorias -hot chocolate going watch some football


----------



## aea6574

A Cohiba Genios tonight while having a little Four Roses and watching football.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Epicure--waiting on the PSD1 and the end of the pat vs raven game


----------



## newbcub

After dinner an RyJ cedro deluxe #2... 
A while in the humi and these are all right... 
Cheers.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Belinda machine made tubo. Held its own til the end!


----------



## avitti

PSD#1 --backed up with a Boli gold medal 07--------hot chocolate chasers

View attachment 74632


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #5 Coffee black !


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom Roll Be-Hike Damn these are sweet.


OMG Tony, I have one that Bob aka *bpegler* gifted me. Can't wait to light this master piece my self. Thanks for the reminder Brother.


----------



## IBEW

Just got out the nub tool for this PSD4.
Please don't end, I'll burn my lips, you're that good!


----------



## avitti

Custom rolled minuto---nothing to write home about


----------



## avitti

2010 Serie D Especial-------------thank you Al

View attachment 74635


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> OMG Tony, I have one that Bob aka *bpegler* gifted me. Can't wait to light this master piece my self. Thanks for the reminder Brother.


Enjoy it my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from Brooklyn Partagas short Sam Adams!


----------



## avitti

Principe -espresso with a touch of hazelnut--damn cold outside today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black so damn cold the coffee almost froze lol!


----------



## splattttttt

you two is hard to the core :nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> you two is hard to the core :nod:


This morning i am frozen to the core LOL!
Good morning Jack!


----------



## splattttttt

:smile: hey Tony~ Have a great day Brother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You as well Jack Bundle up!:smow:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 in the sun-room watching video's on Cuba after lunch great Chicken Salad thanks Lillian!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You as well Jack Bundle up!:smow:


couldn't find my Polar fleese beanie. The knit woll just wouldn't cut it Tony. My poor head ached.
Did you say "sun room"? 
My patio facing north is a walk out from my basement. I so want to build something like that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> couldn't find my Polar fleese beanie. The knit woll just wouldn't cut it Tony. My poor head ached.
> Did you say "sun room"?
> My patio facing north is a walk out from my basement. I so want to build something like that.


Yeah it has sliding glass doors so i can cut it off from the rest of the house.
Crank up the kerosine heater open a window stick a fan it it.
Its still cold but tolerable outside its 18 degrees and windy Yuck!


----------



## splattttttt

Northern Tool is having a heater sale. Thought I might take over the girls play house they never used. It's mint lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now that sounds like a plan GOD i hate winter!


----------



## BamaDoc77

09 Trini Reyes...BTW, Im back ya'll......been off the forums a while due to work, got married, etc.


----------



## CeeGar

BamaDoc77 said:


> 09 Trini Reyes...BTW, Im back ya'll......been off the forums a while due to work, got married, etc.


Congrats Doc! And welcome back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> 09 Trini Reyes...BTW, Im back ya'll......been off the forums a while due to work, got married, etc.


Best of luck Doc!
Welcome Home!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black !
So cold my skin is peeling off lol!


----------



## splattttttt

^^^^
maniac ( :


----------



## avitti

D4 Bustelo dark--in the basement-might not leave the house till spring--


----------



## BamaDoc77

06 BBF...OMG these have really mellowed out. Quality subtle spice, almost hints of cranberry coming through these now, thats a first for me with BBF flavors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

18 degrees outside Montie #5 was about all i could take!


----------



## NoirNick

Waiting until the end of my shift to light up a Partagas Short! Can't wait!


----------



## OnePyroTec

today's smokes were first, second, & third parts of a Partagas Culebra. :nerd:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black while waiting for Dom's school bus Damn its 0 outside!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up to 21 now Montie #5 gets the call.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo super fat robusto extra. Really, I just keep making up names for these. 58-60 RG by about 5.5 inches. This, from the same guy who loves sipping on a lancero.

Big, robust, sweet wood and layers of cream. Coats your mouth. Gorgeous wrappers on these.

Ever burned cherry tree wood? That sweet aromatic scent is prevalent in these. 

Huddled in my garage, I'm a happy hermit.

Stay warm, amigos!


----------



## newbcub

PSP2 - Tha last one I had seemed a little off. Tonights was fantastic. !!
funny how that works..
Cheers.


----------



## NavyPiper

Hey I can finally join this thread now!

Having an H Uppman Connie #1! Blown away! I'm in Heaven!

Please forgive the manic exuberance, I'm just in total joy right now! Lol!

Doc


----------



## MarkC

After my joke the other day about dropping a PSD4, I figured it was time to try my first. Without a doubt, the best cigar I have ever smoked. This thing had more flavor before I grabbed the lighter than other cigars had while smoking. 

I kind of feel like I wasted fifty five years...


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee light and sweet-------got a nice sweetness in the background--but i swore for a few puffs got a floral rose like taste-yo Brooklyn do i need a vacation in the ward or what????????lmao


----------



## avitti

MarkC said:


> After my joke the other day about dropping a PSD4, I figured it was time to try my first. Without a doubt, the best cigar I have ever smoked. This thing had more flavor before I grabbed the lighter than other cigars had while smoking.
> 
> I kind of feel like I wasted fifty five years...


Mark the D4 was waiting for you for 55 years the only waste would have been not trying it at all


----------



## avitti

Smoking an 898-Made homemade hot chocolate using hersheys cocoa--added a bit of baileys-creame de cocoa and smidge of coffee liqueur--damn this is good


----------



## Scott W.

Jeez Vit.....what a way to start the morning!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black and hot sun coming up over the mountain.

Damn near 7 degrees outside LOL!


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Smoking an 898-Made homemade hot chocolate using hersheys cocoa--added a bit of baileys-creame de cocoa and smidge of coffee liqueur--damn this is good


friggin' sweet!! :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas Milles Fleurs. Excellent - EXCELLENT!!! GREAT Havana smoke all the way to the nub!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 07 time has been good to these peace all!


----------



## harley33

avitti said:


> Smoking an 898-Made homemade hot chocolate using hersheys cocoa--added a bit of baileys-creame de cocoa and smidge of coffee liqueur--damn this is good


Life of the retired..... Yes I am jealous... Only 15 more years to go... a gifted R&J Ex4 from 04 for me. Very nice smoke.


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Robusto Extra '05. Great cigar with proper aging.

Let me be so bold as to suggest they smoke better than the Cohiba Siglo VI from the same time period.


----------



## splattttttt

avitti said:


> Smoking an 898-Made homemade hot chocolate using hersheys cocoa--added a bit of baileys-creame de cocoa and smidge of coffee liqueur--damn this is good










+ the avitti







=


----------



## Lrbergin

MarkC said:


> After my joke the other day about dropping a PSD4, I figured it was time to try my first. Without a doubt, the best cigar I have ever smoked. This thing had more flavor before I grabbed the lighter than other cigars had while smoking.
> 
> I kind of feel like I wasted fifty five years...


I feel the same way after the one I had tonight....only I only wasted 33.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Aging Room M356.. (dont flame) A GREAT NC Cigar
Trini 06 Reyes
JLP 09 Cazadores, bitterness and "cheapness" is gone, turned into some fine smokes...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar Coronas Extra :dude:


----------



## avitti

00 party lonsdales---dress box variety w/band on-excellent construction-firm to touch no soft spots-great flavor-razor burn--it one of those cigars that you constantly are looking at--i usually pair older stock with water--tonight homemade hot chocolate/baileys


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar coronas juniors coffee black short stack peace gents!


----------



## [email protected]

Party short coffee black, guess all the shorts needed was some time to acclimate


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night 3 Bolivar Imensas from 05 Jimmy and Frank came over we got the cradle in the Vette hooked everything up.
It was about 9 pm was gonna take her for a ride started snowing.
First snow my gal has ever seen!


----------



## avitti

Party D5--------from 11 smokes well but needs more time


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finishing up a PSD#4 09 Arrogant Bastard Ale i fell off the wagon lol!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just finishing up a PSD#4 09 Arrogant Bastard Ale i fell off the wagon lol!


krappas!


----------



## DanR

My RASS showed up in the mailbox today, so I grabbed a few to enjoy now and tucked the rest in the freezer. This is my first taste of the RASS, and granted it was ROTT like right now, but it was good. Not quite as nice as the aged sticks that Bpegler sent (not even close actually), but very nice. Of course, it helps that it was 73 degrees outside today!


----------



## Marcm15

An Epi #2 with some Johnny Walker Gold - Not sure that was exactly the right beverage to pair with that stick. Something just didn't seem exactly right????


----------



## BamaDoc77

Monte #2, now a Trini Reyes


----------



## MarkC

Monte #4


----------



## jdfutureman

BCE


----------



## avitti

Petite Edmundo -hot chocolate with creame de cocoa n bits of chocolate

View attachment 74750


----------



## lebz

House to myself... Smoking an epi #2 from a box I picked up in the spring. Wow this is really incredible. Now my favourite smoke. Perfect balance


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Jamacian Blue Mountain Black Big breakfast on the way Peace Gents!


----------



## avitti

Upmann Connie ! -coffee dark and hot


----------



## Wildone

UHC.... Thanks Al.... ( Bull)....... Happy Sunday...........
View attachment 74751


----------



## newbcub

El principle with a cafe this morning.
Cheers


----------



## asmartbull

08 RASS.....so over-looked.....thank God, more for me...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Hoyo EE from this year. It's good but needs some time. This box will go into deep sleep.


----------



## BMack

asmartbull said:


> 08 RASS.....so over-looked.....thank God, more for me...


Every RASS I've had has been pretty young(and it's one of my favorite cigars) so I have a couple questions for you, if you don't mind. What happens flavor-wise with 4+ years on them? Also, is it something about that year?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## thunderdan11

Man does that look good, the cigar looks pretty tasty as well......:smile:



Wildone said:


> UHC.... Thanks Al.... ( Bull)....... Happy Sunday...........
> View attachment 74751


----------



## Marcm15

In my very limited trek through the dark side I have come to enjoy these Mag 46's so much...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme


----------



## avitti

Party Presidentes hot chocolate/coffee liqueur --hot chocolate is the new drink till spring-except with vintage cigars-water


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Rafael Gonzales PC


----------



## newbcub

Uppman #2 after dinner tonight
Cheers.


----------



## avitti

Cohiba secretos--coffee with a splash of drambuie---


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee hot and black waiting on the snow!


----------



## avitti

08 pd#5 EL -hot cocoa/baileys


----------



## harley33

A Monte Edmundo from 05. I know that these are above average, but today I put it down half way thru. I really wanted to enjoy a cigar since it's 50 degrees here. I think that if you're not in the right mood, even a good cigar doesn't taste right. Oh well tomorrow is supposed to be even warmer.


----------



## avitti

Party short --steak and egg omelet coffee dark..going to be a nice warm day today


----------



## Marcm15

Epi#2 Coffee Black - even with the ice storm yesterday, it's like a heat wave here today...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Bolivar Royal Coronas today.

PSP#2 on deck!


----------



## Jordan23

Party short.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 74804

PL & few fingers of Angels Envy ..........


----------



## MarkC

Another PSD4. I need to get used to these things before I smoke in public again; I hate people that smack their lips all the time...


----------



## OnePyroTec

Only one cigar today, a well aged Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished that almost got the best of me. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Party short -coffee dark peace gents----------hey wait a minute--lol


----------



## Marcm15

My CC stash although growing is still fairly limited. This a.m. Was a great Mag 46 with lots of black coffee...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Party short -coffee dark peace gents----------hey wait a minute--lol


Wise Guy LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Chiox Supreme 07 tall iced coffee enjoying the warm foggy weather!


----------



## avitti

09 PSD# 4 -more coffee---these are turning for the better--i may have mentioned that before


----------



## avitti

99 Upmann Monarchs hot chocolate/baileys-------needs touch up now and again-draws a bit tight--but tastes delicious


----------



## Jordan23

avitti said:


> Party short -coffee dark peace gents----------hey wait a minute--lol


:rotfl: T Brooklyn has that trademarked!


----------



## avitti

Principe and my new homemade hot cocoa recipe-with a splash of baileys --what's not to like


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD Especial EL thanks Vit!


----------



## Breezy818

H Upmann Half Corona. Short and sweet!


----------



## Jordan23

2012 bolivar Pc. They're getting there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme Cafe and a breakfast burrito.Peace gents


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee light and sweet--------going to replace these with Upmann half corona-before Al corners the entire market-


----------



## splattttttt

avitti said:


> Siglo I coffee light and sweet--------going to replace these with Upmann half corona-before Al corners the entire market-


The Bull would only pursue such an endevour, so that he would be able to supply his Puff fish fiends. That I know is a fact :usa2:


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ Hermosos II EL
Glad I have a few boxes in wax paper


----------



## avitti

splattttttt said:


> The Bull would only pursue such an endevour, so that he would be able to supply his Puff fish fiends. That I know is a fact :usa2:


Jack is that Puff fish fiends or friends...........i have a better chance of getting some with the former not the latter...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Famosos at Lunch 07!
V.R Don Alexandro 07 now 3 fingers of pappy gonna get this cigar in before the cold hits!
Later gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black and hot oh yeah its February all right!


----------



## avitti

Epicure-coffee dark--here comes the weekend


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd pot of coffee ready another Partagas short on this chilly day T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avitti

09 Petite Belicosos LE -hot chocolate/baileys----------nice very nice


----------



## MarkC

You know, when I came here three and a half years ago, I was looking to be thrown down the pipe slope. And I guess it's only fair that you have all thrown me down the cigar slope, and have me teetering on the Cuban slope. But having hot chocolate show up in my cupboard after all these years is just inexcusable; have you people no shame?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

PUNCH Punch - they're aging NICELY!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just fired up my first Jose L. Piedra Cazadores. While the draw is very tight the flavor is beautiful Cuba. It may be short filler but its mighty good especially for rott.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 74868
Some old rotting leaves


----------



## splattttttt

avitti said:


> View attachment 74868
> Some old rotting leaves


I just found out today that a Behike in Canada can retail for as much as $120 mg:


----------



## avitti

splattttttt said:


> I just found out today that a Behike in Canada can retail for as much as $120 mg:


That is f n crazy


----------



## newbcub

Yup, it sure is.. Connie # 1 gets the call tonight..
Cheers
edit: I also should add. Thats why we don't buy them here...LOL



avitti said:


> That is f n crazy


----------



## OnePyroTec

just nubbed a 10+ year old Saint Luis Rey Serie A


----------



## Mante

My credit card, again. :evil: LOL

Tis the season to be buying....tra la la la la....la la la la........Smoke more gars while your credit is frying....tra la la la la....la la la la......


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure--coffee dark--enjoy your weekend


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE 07 my daughter made pancakes coffee black its cold today peace all!


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Lons & Green Tea this Sunny Morn........
Hoping the Ground Hog is right this time..........
36% is not good odds to side with though ...........
View attachment 74880


----------



## asmartbull

02 LGC MD#4.....It doesn't turn the world on fire, but a very nice "change of pace" cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie E No 2 Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## avitti

Principe-coffee hot,oatmeal hot-wishing it was moderately hot outside-----------Super Bowl Sunday-enjoy your cigars ladies and gents


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II Jamaican Blue Mountain cut throat shave and a big breakfast!
GOD i love Sunday's Peace Gents!


----------



## Wildone

Parti Charlotte.....Happy Sunday.......

View attachment 74904


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo VI after a nice Mulligan Stew Thanks Jamie!


----------



## Breezy818

An 01 Diplomatico 4, terrible construction and I chucked in the first 1/3 as it was nearly unsmokable and took way too much effort. 

Needed something dependable for a follow-up. Trinidad Reyes!


----------



## Wildone

Pre Game warm up...... Monte Esp # 2 & Rum n Coke..........
View attachment 74910


----------



## splattttttt

Nice looking tooth on the Monte. How long as it slept for?


----------



## newbcub

Superbowl Sunday..!! I'm torn, either a Lusi or a Mercaderes.. I think it will be the SCDLH..
Cheers.


----------



## CeeGar

A little VR action before the game...


----------



## Wildone

splattttttt said:


> Nice looking tooth on the Monte. How long as it slept for?


Still kicking on, after 14 years.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 this afternoon while hanging doors and talking with BullMan!

Gonna finish up a few things PSP#2 on deck!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short hot black coffee nippy outside snow falling peace gents!


----------



## BMack

I had a horrible day yesterday so last night I smoked my first Habano in a while, an underwhelming Fonseca Delicias.


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann RR,,,,,,going deep!


----------



## NoirNick

Partagas Short with a cup of Coffee this morning. Great way to start the day.


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Salomones, just rolled. A wonderful after dinner smoke!


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Lonsdale ..... This warm comfortable Eve...........

View attachment 74973


----------



## BamaDoc77

04 monte #2...not bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


Back into the shorts lately I see Tony. Nothing like an old friend. 

A Monte Petite Tubo was very kind to me during lunch today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Back into the shorts lately I see Tony. Nothing like an old friend.
> 
> A Monte Petite Tubo was very kind to me during lunch today.


Nothing beats a loyal friend!:smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMack said:


> I had a horrible day yesterday so last night I smoked my first Habano in a while, an underwhelming Fonseca Delicias.


Sorry to hear of your bad day Brian, i never liked Fonseca's much.
If your looking for a good cheap smoke go with a JLP.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez Custom roll from a couple of years back Fantastic!


----------



## avitti

The paradox of the Cohiba line--Maduro Magicos 08------no love for these but i like them from time to time


----------



## BMack

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear of your bad day Brian, i never liked Fonseca's much.
> If your looking for a good cheap smoke go with a JLP.


Thanks but I'm too broke for that too, haha. It was just something that's been resting in the humidor for several months.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

JLP Cazadores. Another one with a bad draw but still an amazing stick for the $$


----------



## OnePyroTec

Couple good yard gars today :hat: 1996 Fonseca Cosacos & 1998 Hoyo de Monterrey Short Corona


----------



## NoirNick

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


I've grown rather fond of this pairing myself!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

NoirNick said:


> I've grown rather fond of this pairing myself!


Yup its my all time favorite good strong cup of black coffee and a strong cigar to smack me in the face in the morning.
That combined with a face washed in cold water is sure to wake one up.

Partagas short black coffee whites and Ham have a great day all!


----------



## BMack

Continuing my bad week, I decided to smoke a good cigar to turn the vibes around. It kinda worked until mid-afternoon. Either way, I slept a little better last night after this Juan Lopez #1 from 2008:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some ash on that JL#1 glad to hear your enjoying a good cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A fake Cohiba Espy out of the gifted cigar humidor can't remember where i got it been there a long time.
Tossed it about an inch in opened it up just as i thought Fake Fake Fake!
Grabbed a Bolivar royal Corona out of the same humidor it was such a great smoke!
Stay warm stay safe all snows on the way!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75015

Parti 898 UV...... Rum & Coke....... Is it Friday yet ?


----------



## Sarge

Getting my fix for the day. Kinda been so-so on these. Not sure how old it is but it's probably from 09 & finally a great CoRo. Definitely the first that I'm really loving. :tu


----------



## NavyPiper

Today after work I celebrated the early start to my weekend with a RASS, which I gotta say was absofrickkinlutley amazing!

Life is good, and I am blessed. Have a great weekend Y'all!

Doc


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee dark---not liking this weather forecast -not liking it at all


----------



## asmartbull

08 Reyes with Dark Roast watching the snow storm......I do love these cigars...


----------



## thunderdan11

Cohiba corona especiales with nice cup of coffee. I forgot how much I enjoyed these sticks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Snow coming down hard now Partagas 898V coffee black.
Stay safe stay warm!


----------



## NoirNick

Johnny O short that was snuck into a tin of Papas I ordered from a fellow member and a cup of French Pressed French Roast. Holy wow, fantastic smoke, so much flavor.


----------



## BamaDoc77

07 Sir Winnie after work in a bit.. cant effing wait..


----------



## asmartbull

reaching for a Trin Robsto T........thank god many have overlooked these


----------



## bpegler

Sitting here looking out at Myrtle Beach, low 60s. Brown and blue water, lots of sun. I'm on a 10th floor balcony, light sea breeze.

RyJ Escudo EL 07. These have become very sweet and surprisingly complex over the years. Nothing like regular production RyJ. Only complaint is the wrapper wasn't rolled perfectly.

It's just Cuba, ugly wrapper, great cigar.


----------



## avitti

bpegler said:


> Sitting here looking out at Myrtle Beach, low 60s. Brown and blue water, lots of sun. I'm on a 10th floor balcony, light sea breeze.
> 
> RyJ Escudo EL 07. These have become very sweet and surprisingly complex over the years. Nothing like regular production RyJ. Only complaint is the wrapper wasn't rolled perfectly.
> 
> It's just Cuba, ugly wrapper, great cigar.


I am very jealous--oh yea almost forgot...and the cigar too....damn snow


----------



## OnePyroTec

I just put down a Cuban Custom Blend Robusto by Senor Fidel Segui. WOW what a nice strong cigar, definitely not to be smoked again on an empty stomach. Don't let the first few mild puffs fool you, these things turn into on full bodied power house.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another cigar from the gifted humidor!
Let it snow let it snow let it snow!


----------



## Scott W.

Put a beach chair on my front porch, poured a bourbon and had a 2010 party short. It was cold but nice watching the snow come down. Came back in and my pot of chicken vegetable soup was done.....nice.


----------



## newbcub

After dinner. About to light a HdM churchill. Never had one of these. Should be interesting.
Cheers.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Monsdale.


----------



## Sarge




----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another cigar from the gifted humidor!
> Let it snow let it snow let it snow!


what a BOSS!
And to all of you fine Habano loving gents... And especially to those of you in the far reaches of the North East region of the greatest country on earth! Take it easy :smoke:


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee dark--snow removal is in the thinking about it stage....


----------



## MarkC

Had an RyJ Cedros De Luxe No. 3 (if I got that right). I've seen this referred to as a "beginners cigar", and, being a beginner, I can't argue with that. Definitely enjoyed it. I don't know if it's because it was older than other Cubans I've smoked (not that much older, APR 10 box date), but it really stood out. I suppose this will be one of those that I'll leave behind as my palate progresses, but for right now, it hits the spot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope everyone got through the storm safe we got 13 inches peace gents!


----------



## thunderdan11

I just smoked a Romeo and Juliet exh 4, while sitting around the firepit outside, cooking hotdogs over the open fire with my family. Life is great. Enjoy the weekend all.


----------



## BamaDoc77

07 HU Monarch Tubo. Very mild, but every once in a while a little flavor from a Winston sneaks in, but it vanishes too quickly.


----------



## OnePyroTec

MarkC said:


> Had an RyJ Cedros De Luxe No. 3 (if I got that right). I've seen this referred to as a "beginners cigar", and, being a beginner, I can't argue with that. Definitely enjoyed it. I don't know if it's because it was older than other Cubans I've smoked (not that much older, APR 10 box date), but it really stood out. I suppose this will be one of those that I'll leave behind as my palate progresses, but for right now, it hits the spot.


IMHO, there are nothing wrong with "beginner" cigars. Too many put focus on the strong and or expensive stuff and end up missing out on a lot of good cigars. That is fine if that is all you want, but every real seasoned vet I have personally met has a wide range of cigars in their cabinets. Except for the short fillers...no one has ever admitted to buying those for some reason.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos with hot chocolate....a fine combination on the cold winters day...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a lot of digging out a SCDLH EL MORRO and a hot shower!


----------



## bpegler

JL #1 from '01. Lovely cigar.


----------



## harley33

SLR DC. Feels like summer.


----------



## CeeGar

A lovely smoke for a lovely day. Sunny and 60 here today! No snow to speak of....:behindsofa:


----------



## splattttttt

CeeGar said:


> A lovely smoke for a lovely day. Sunny and 60 here today! No snow to speak of....:behindsofa:


----------



## harley33

Boli Brit to end the evening


----------



## Marcm15

My FIRST (of many) PSD4 - What an amazing cigar!! I am loving the dark side...


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> Boli Brit to end the evening


Jeff
Have these settled down at all ?


----------



## harley33

Still have their edge, but that is what I was looking for tonight. Medium strong, nice after a rich pasta dinner... These will be good... Got to keep my hands out of the box..


----------



## splattttttt

harley33 said:


> Still have their edge, but that is what I was looking for tonight. Medium strong, nice after a rich pasta dinner... These will be good... Got to keep my hands out of the box..


I'll protect the box for you Jeff. Least I can do for a great BOTL :twisted:


----------



## Scott W.

Suzza(Chris) and I met at the shop today and I bought along some 2009 Boli CEs....very nice.

then he hit me with an LP L 40, very nice gesture.


----------



## avitti

06 CCE-hot chocolate splash of hazelnut------wanna make this day a ancient memory


----------



## Scott W.

scottw said:


> Suzza(Chris) and I met at the shop today and I bought along some 2009 Boli CEs....very nice.
> 
> then he hit me with an LP L 40, very nice gesture.


Sorry, my mistake, they were Boli RCs, not CEs


----------



## newbcub

Siglo VI this evening. Last one I had was last Summer. Should be good
Cheers. and stay safe East coasters.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Cut throat shave and a big breakfast!
Happy Sunday all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Monte Esp # 2.............. Happy Sunday...........
View attachment 75078


----------



## newbcub

Paratags short with a coffee this beautiful morning.!!
Cheers.


----------



## asmartbull

06 CCE.....Vanilla Bean/Grass and coffee.what is not to like


----------



## splattttttt

Sept.012 Party shorts w/a demitasse 'o Tuscan sippin chocolate. It's grand to be alive.
Al, with the grass... What variety was that?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Gold Medal 07 i visit these every once in a while. The most lack luster Bolivar i have ever smoked well almost the 07 immensas were pretty dull to!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished a early Sunday dinner!
Bolivar Coronas Extra 07 now that's more like it!
Suns out clear sky about 40 degrees like Jack says "It's grand to be alive"


----------



## splattttttt

:beerchug:


----------



## BamaDoc77

06 Boli RC. Not even in the same ballpark as the BBF from the same year, but the RC is still tasty.


----------



## OnePyroTec

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Gold Medal 07 i visit these every once in a while. The most lack luster Bolivar i have ever smoked well almost the 07 immensas were pretty dull to!


The newer release Gold Medals don't seem to take off to something good until the last inch, so by then, it is too late.


----------



## BamaDoc77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Gold Medal 07 i visit these every once in a while. The most lack luster Bolivar i have ever smoked well almost the 07 immensas were pretty dull to!


Never Been a fan of these. Wouldn't mind it if they discontinued these and brought back the Cab 50 of BCE.


----------



## DanR

I think the picture says it all. Had a nice day on the course today!


----------



## newbcub

+1 to this. The BCE a great stick.!!
Monte # 2 tonight. 
Cheers.



BamaDoc77 said:


> Never Been a fan of these. Wouldn't mind it if they discontinued these and brought back the Cab 50 of BCE.


----------



## Sarge

DanR said:


> I think the picture says it all. Had a nice day on the course today!


yes it does. that pic says, yes sir you are a dick! Golfing in Feb, must be nice. :tu in all seriousness, very nice on both fronts. :tu :tu Can't wait to pull the clubs out


----------



## DanR

Sarge said:


> yes it does. that pic says, yes sir you are a dick! Golfing in Feb, must be nice. :tu in all seriousness, very nice on both fronts. :tu :tu Can't wait to pull the clubs out


ound: I guess I shouldn't tell you that I was wearing shorts and a polo shirt, and even got some sunburn on the noggin! :biggrin:


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 1 for me and a party presidentes for my buddy Carlo-mojito chaser
Today Siglo I -coffee dark gets the call


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> The newer release Gold Medals don't seem to take off to something good until the last inch, so by then, it is too late.





BamaDoc77 said:


> Never Been a fan of these. Wouldn't mind it if they discontinued these and brought back the Cab 50 of BCE.


I must agree the original release was the best these re releases don't cut it at all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> The newer release Gold Medals don't seem to take off to something good until the last inch, so by then, it is too late.


Partagas short whites and ham coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME these were tight at 60% R/H but 6 months at 55% and boy they smoke like a dream!
Cream leather sweet savory spice yum!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDM CHOIX SUPREME these were tight at 60% R/H but 6 months at 55% and boy they smoke like a dream!
> Cream leather sweet savory spice yum!


so your theory on lowering the rh to improve drawability was a success!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> so your theory on lowering the rh to improve drawability was a success!


Yes Sir!!!!!!!!!
But this holds true for cigars in general no matter what their origin.
But i find Cubans to benefit the most of all cigars.


----------



## Marcm15

Monte #2 - Black Coffee - Rushed it a bit as something came up during my smoke - wasn't the greatest but it was almost ROTT or should I say plane...


----------



## aea6574

Monte Edmundo yesterday, had been over a week since I had a cigar and I really enjoyed this along with a Red Wings win.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 3 fingers of Pappy!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75105

Upmann Lonsdale, Rum & Coke............


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BBF 07 3 fingers of Pappy!


Tony, I attribute the chronic shortage of Pappy to my good friend in Brooklyn...

I'm smoking a RyJ Escudos again tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Tony, I attribute the chronic shortage of Pappy to my good friend in Brooklyn...
> 
> I'm smoking a RyJ Escudos again tonight.


My Friend you know me too well!
Any shortage of Pappy or Partagas shorts.
And i am guilty as charged!


----------



## splattttttt

bpegler said:


> Tony, I attribute the chronic shortage of Pappy to my good friend in Brooklyn...


Probably right Bob.


----------



## Sarge

DanR said:


> ound: I guess I shouldn't tell you that I was wearing shorts and a polo shirt, and even got some sunburn on the noggin! :biggrin:


yeah that was a bad idea.... I'm going to assume the roll of Dan. Texas here I come!! :laugh:

smoked a HdM Epi 2 earlier. So good, love me some Epicures....


----------



## BamaDoc77

07 Punch #11 . Thank you Ryan (Bartolomeo) !


----------



## avitti

A Monte 2 and P D 4 tonight


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 while waiting on a 30 foot ladder!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE07 while talking with BullMan!


----------



## BamaDoc77

This is page #666 , lets move this on quickly.. ha ha.. Gonna have a PSD4 tonight


----------



## splattttttt

BamaDoc77 said:


> This is page #666 , lets move this on quickly.. ha ha.. Gonna have a PSD4 tonight


bumped for goodness sake.


----------



## Wildone

Upmann RR.......... Rum & Coke.........
View attachment 75133


----------



## harley33

I'll grab an Upmann Lonsdale to get us off this page...


----------



## BamaDoc77

2011 psp #2


----------



## preston

punch - punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## Stonefox

Montecristo Edicion Limitada 2008 Sublime. I must say that this was the last one out of my box and it has been sitting there for a few years. What a change it has made the past few years! A delightful smooth smoke from the beginning to the end. Nice even burn. No problems. Just a wonderful hour smoke!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Psd4..w ice cold coca cola...


----------



## kuntry08

I haven't even made my first official cc purchase, as I'm having a hard time finding a vendor that I feel good about. But I felt obligated to help move us off this page. LOL!


----------



## John75

I smoked a RASS last night. Hopefully that helps get us to page #667 !


----------



## John75

John75 said:


> I smoked a RASS last night. Hopefully that helps get us to page #667 !


And I'll be smoking a Short Hoyo Piramide tonight! C'mon 667.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme at lunch BCE 07 on deck with a Stone Imperial Russian Stout!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Rainbows and Ponies!!!!!!!!! (Sorry, random blurts to move us to the next page). Moving on...


----------



## aea6574

Had a marvelous CoRo last night while watching Michigan State embarrass Michigan.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## BamaDoc77

04 RyJ LE


----------



## CeeGar

05 Cohiba lancero with hot tea. Sitting close to the heater in the garage....


----------



## newbcub

Had time for a quick smoke tonight. Uppman p.c. -
Cheers


----------



## avitti

02 party lonsdales------simply delicious


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black going out to breakfast with Jamie soon.
Happy Valentines Day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black going out to breakfast with Jamie soon.
> Happy Valentines Day!!!!!!!!!!!!


what a softy ( ;
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Marcm15

Mag 46 Black Coffee - Beautiful day so far...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> what a softy ( ;
> Enjoy!!!


Like soft serve ice cream lol!
Spent the whole day didn't even smoke after breakfast lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II coffee black whites and ham have a blessed day gents!


----------



## splattttttt

respect the yolk ( ;


thanks brah~


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 05 literally sitting at the Dock of the bay. Beautiful day in Brooklyn almost 60 degrees!
You gotta love double digits in February!


----------



## splattttttt

that's *smokin!*, weather~


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75231

PL........ Rum & Coke..............


----------



## Damselnotindistress

H Upmann Magnum 46 tonight. Man, what some time in the humi can do for that smoke, yum! :rockon: nubbed it, man - NUBBED IT!


----------



## MarkC

It's North America day, taco night and now a Monte No. 4 with Crown Royal, all with a hockey game going. Judging by this smoke, I guess the bad one I had earlier was just them living up to their reputation for inconsistency.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back in the 40's today Partagas short coffee black Peace gents!


----------



## newbcub

Sir winnie last night from a '12 box. It was good but needs some more time.
Thankfully I still have some from an '09 split.
Cheers on this beautiful Saturday morning.


----------



## protekk

Physical this morning so onto the first cigar in a month a 2005 Monte Especiale No.2!


----------



## avitti

06 Party Connaisseur # 1---hot chocolate/baileys chaser and Upmann connie 1 last night

Juan lopez # 2 after lunch today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar royal Corona after a nice seafood lunch at Randazzo's.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=456224&with_photo_id=70175592&order=date_desc


----------



## avitti

La Escepcion Select Finos RE--------------hot chocolate/baileys--


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar royal Corona after a nice seafood lunch at Randazzo's.
> 
> Panoramio - Photos of the World


that's in Sheepshead Bay. 10:min from my sister's house.


----------



## avitti

2002 Punch Ninfas.
View attachment 75259


----------



## SmoknTaz

Smoked an 07 PLPC and a fresh RGPC this evening. The PL was good but I enjoyed the RG a little more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> that's in Sheepshead Bay. 10:min from my sister's house.


Yup its walking distance from my home in Sheepshead Bay. A block from the ocean Kids are on winter recess now. I had some repairs to do so we are spending some time there.
When the kids are in School we stay at the house up state. Most any other time and all Summer the house by the Bay gets the call!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Cutthroat shave waiting for the kids to get up.
Then out for a big breakfast we go!


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Epi # 1............. Happy Sunday..........
View attachment 75282


----------



## newbcub

smoked an el priniciple and a boli p.c last evening. 
As much as I like Boli's. my box of p.c's has been real hit or miss on being pluggy
Think I will be skipping them in the future.
Cheers


----------



## asmartbull

A pretty good weekend
o4 RYJ Hermosos EL
Hoyo Petit Piramide 
07 Siglo IV


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chilly day by the Bay!
SCDLH El MORRO 07 after some surf and turf action.
3 Fingers of Pappy fire place going life is good peace gents!


----------



## splattttttt

David, I have that same tree in my back yard lol



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Chilly day by the Bay!
> SCDLH El MORRO 07 after some surf and turf action.
> 3 Fingers of Pappy fire place going life is good peace gents!


 livin it right~


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Lons..............
View attachment 75293


----------



## newbcub

07 BCE tonight. started a little tight but what a great cigar. 
Cheers


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee black
View attachment 75301


----------



## asmartbull

08 Reyes with coffee........Love these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL Principe whites and Taylor ham coffee black gonna head back up state after lunch have a great day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 07 on the ride up. I can't believe they wanna pull these with a great cigar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black lots of catching up to do have a great day gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Salomone from the Partagas factory a very splendid cigar!


----------



## harley33

HDM Epi Delux... very young...


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann Corona Major.......I like'em


----------



## EricF

'05 HU Mag 46


----------



## avitti

Monte especiale

View attachment 75362


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.


----------



## asmartbull

another 1/2 corona while walking the dog....these are getting a little sleepy, but
I think the nap will be brief....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short some pasta Fagoli at uncle Vits Then a PSD#4!


----------



## BamaDoc77

PSP 2... always nice.


----------



## EricF

'10 RASS & a '11 Trini Reyes


----------



## splattttttt

Pasta e fagioli. La mia specializzione fratello Tony...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> Pasta e fagioli. La mia specializzione fratello Tony...


Damn that looks good Jack!
Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang today Peace Gents!


----------



## splattttttt

a little crushed tomato and fresh basil goes a long way with it. Conquer the day brothers!


----------



## nfusion770

Last night- Trinidad Reyes. Only had about 10 months on it and I had to put aside the scotch so I could taste it but I another box of these might be in my future. The only downside is they are too small.


----------



## EricF

'12 HDM EPI #2 
'12 Boli RC


----------



## avitti

Upmann royal robusto

View attachment 75415


----------



## BamaDoc77

SANTOS Canonazo


----------



## splattttttt

BamaDoc77 said:


> SANTOS Canonazo


world famous?


----------



## BamaDoc77

splattttttt said:


> world famous?


You know it, this one actually IS from Santos though. I trust my source immensely.


----------



## splattttttt

BamaDoc77 said:


> You know it, this one actually IS from Santos though. I trust my source immensely.


Johnny told me the same. Never tried'm, so I goin in blind. Waiting!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My favorite go-to Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Partagas short whites and ham coffee black!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A lot of stops today so a couple more petite coronas A El Principe an a PLPC .


----------



## asmartbull

A PERFECT 08 Monte 2.........


----------



## thunderdan11

A very tasty 05 espy. Love these. Down to my last 05....hwell:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 09 and 3 fingers of Pappy!
T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## nishdog007

A *plugged* HdM Epi.2 :x:x:x (especially when it starts tunnelling)!!


----------



## EricF

'12 Ryj Ex #4 
'08 BGM


----------



## newbcub

Uppman majestic that I received from a trade from great BOTL.
I actually really liked this cigar, very nice size as well.
Cheers.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee top of the morning gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caputofj

RASS on my way to work


----------



## bpegler

Partagas 8-9-8 V '99. A wonderful cigar. Complex and elegant.


----------



## asmartbull

08 RASS.......I enjoy these


----------



## BamaDoc77

Psp2 2011


----------



## Wildone

Monte # 2.......... The River is breaking open..........Spring is near.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 3 fingers of Knob Creek peace gents!


----------



## Wildone

Wildone said:


> Monte # 2.......... The River is breaking open..........Spring is near.......


P.S. Thanks David aka Starbuck....


----------



## splattttttt

a Vegas Rabaina Famosos, vintage 07... Thanks Bob *aka; bpegler*


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Edmundo '05. Great second cigar for the day.

Jack, I hope that VR smoked well for you!


----------



## splattttttt

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Edmundo '05. Great second cigar for the day.
> 
> Jack, I hope that VR smoked well for you!


as far as my palate was concerned, it was twang all the way ( ;


----------



## nfusion770

What do you say guys- do I dare spark up a Dec 2011 Behike or is that just foolish? I had one cuban so far that tasted like ammonia and it was pretty horrible. I hate having to wait.


----------



## splattttttt

nfusion770 said:


> What do you say guys- do I dare spark up a Dec 2011 Behike or is that just foolish? I had one cuban so far that tasted like ammonia and it was pretty horrible. I hate having to wait.


best to have a buddy (me) take the risk for you. Report will follow there after.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Flapjacks and Ham!


----------



## Hopperb

RyJ PC with Tullys blend coffee this morning. These are from 08 I believe and pretty smooth


----------



## asmartbull

06 COLA..........Heaven !


----------



## newbcub

Smoked some Cuaba last night.. not sure which.. personally I found it mediocre at best.
this morning partagas short with some cubita coffee..!!!. reminds me of someplace...lol
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 suns out in the 40's birds are chirping!
Spring is in the air won't be long now!


----------



## nfusion770

That might have been better. I knew it was a bad idea but who among us really has the will power to forgo such opportunity (especially when you have 10 of them )?

It was a letdown. Not because of the cigar necessarily (It wasn't bad just too wet- too ROTT, had to re-light a few times), but I have been smoking way more than usual and my palate is pretty exhausted and I am still have a touch of a cold. I knew this and did it anyway. Oh well, I could probably list a 100 worse ways to blow $40, and I enjoyed a dram of glenfarclas 17 when I was done so the night wasn't a complete loss. Plus now that I have it out of my system the next one will be timed better.

Moral of the story folks, a case can be made for simply sending your smokes to Jack.



splattttttt said:


> best to have a buddy (me) take the risk for you. Report will follow there after.


----------



## harley33

SLR Pacificos - Very nice


----------



## Wildone

R & J EL............ This Snowy Windy Day....... Happy Sunday..........
View attachment 75485


----------



## splattttttt

That's too bad Dave. Give your palate a break. Nurse that cold with a nettypot and be patient. That's the name 'o the game.


----------



## protekk

A 2004 CoLa from Keith:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 after a big Sunday dinner!


----------



## EricF

Last night,
'11 HDM Petite Robusto
12 HU Half Corona

Today,
12 PL Monte Carlo


----------



## Jordan23

San Cristobal wp. 2012 young. Muted sweetness, Cuban tobacco flavor, and faint spice. Not bad for a 2012


----------



## CeeGar

nice day for a boli


----------



## aea6574

Diplo 2 this afternoon while watching basketball, thinking about heading out to the garage for another.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## harley33

aea6574 said:


> Diplo 2 this afternoon while watching basketball, thinking about heading out to the garage for another.
> 
> Best regards, Tony


CFM after a great game. Go Bucks!


----------



## EricF

'10 Parti Short


----------



## newbcub

Just finishing up with a monte #2 . Great as usual.!! ole'reliable..lol
Cheers


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Qdo Superiores RE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short hot black coffee back on the chain gang peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

11Clasico...........good today, but will be stellar with a few yrs..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme at lunch. Meh!

PSD#4 09 now great cigar glad i got more coming!


----------



## EricF

'11 RyJ CAzadores
'09 RACF Exclusivo Asia Pacifico


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lonsdale ........... Rum & Coke.........
View attachment 75506


----------



## BamaDoc77

06 BBF.. these are just plain stupid good.


----------



## splattttttt

BamaDoc77 said:


> 06 BBF.. these are just plain stupid good.


a smart choice indeed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and a very hot black coffee peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 07 Iced coffee storm on the way.


----------



## Thurm15

Sancho Panza Bachilleres with my Coffee.


----------



## asmartbull

Another Upmann 1/2 corona......My new Winter favorite


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black pouring rain we dodged a big bullet no snow/ ice!
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## asmartbull

02 Party Lonny....Thanks to Tony A, Just amazing !......The 1st Party that I have had that rivals the 98 898 UV, and may have it beat...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS 09 waiting for the dreaded trip to the vet!


----------



## Lrbergin

11' BPC while shoveling 12" of snow off the back deck....for the second time in a week. Made it less miserable. Come on spring!


----------



## Wildone

898 uv...................
View attachment 75526


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RASS 09 waiting for the dreaded trip to the vet!


Tony, we're getting a German pup!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Hoyo Palmas Extra, bundled up sitting outside in FLORIDA of all places (isn't it supposed to be warm here?).
Beats the heck out of up north...first smoke in a while.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> Tony, we're getting a German pup!


Congrats Jack we had to put Baxter down last night. We only had him a few months we adopted him from my Ex wife. He was only a few years old he had intestinal blockages a few operations his kidneys finally gave out. Gonna take my daughter to look at puppies when she gets home from school today. Our other dog Bella keeps going to the door and looking for Baxter R.I.P Baxter!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry for that thread Jack Gents you get it thread Jack LOL!
Partagas Short coffee Black Peace Gents!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Congrats Jack we had to put Baxter down last night. We only had him a few months we adopted him from my Ex wife. He was only a few years old he had intestinal blockages a few operations his kidneys finally gave out. Gonna take my daughter to look at puppies when she gets home from school today. Our other dog Bella keeps going to the door and looking for Baxter R.I.P Baxter!


Aww bro. I'm sure it hurt. My sympathies to you and everyone who knew, loved and will miss Baxter.
Great to hear that you're movin on.
We need a puppy thread (;


----------



## asmartbull

Monte 2012 EL, thanks to Tony A......Outstanding for a young cigar......to bad it is just to damn fat...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 after picking up a lovely package of 09 PSD#4's this afternoon.

Going out in a bit puppy hunting gonna take a PSD#4 with me for the ride!


----------



## EricF

'05 HU Mag 46
'12 Dip #2


----------



## Wildone

FCC House blend Robo..............
View attachment 75555


----------



## protekk

A 2009 H Upmann No.2 with some Lefthand Brewing Fade to Black:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo de Monterrey DC - aged over 3 years in the humidor! Yum! :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Just stopped by to wish Cee-Gar -Colin- a HAPPY BIRTHDAY...smoke something epic today my friend


----------



## asmartbull

another 1/2 corona while walking the dog...


----------



## harley33

A CCE to start the weekend. Where are the warmer temps? F'ing 30 degrees today and tomorrow in central Ohio.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75582

ERdM........ On this pleasant Afternoon................


----------



## BamaDoc77

Carlos Fernandez custom


----------



## newbcub

Punch punch this evening. listening to the rain rain rain...
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A 1998 Partagas Serie Du Connaisseur No.2 Last night i bought two cabs of these back in 98 when Dom was born.
I can't believe how strong they still are problematic burn but the taste was off the hook. Almost through one Cab the other is wrapped tight in deep storage. Gonna crack it open for Dom's 18th Birthday party!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black x2 i am doubling up gonna spend the day looking for puppies peace gents!


----------



## aea6574

Trini Robusto Extra with a few fingers of Pappy 23 last night, great evening.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## thunderdan11

07 party short with a cup of coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting a bit chilly now gonna get in a PSP#2 from 07 with an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75601

R.A......... Rum & Coke..... On this Beautiful Day........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican Blue Mountain black Big Breakfast on the way.
Have a great day all!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba SigloII Jamaican Blue Mountain black Big Breakfast on the way.
> Have a great day all!


That alone, might equal your awesome day yesterday


----------



## newbcub

PSP2 last night with some freinds from outta town.
Cheers


----------



## Wildone

J.L. R.E. & Coffee........ Happy Sunday........ Thanks Todd (tksamtec)
View attachment 75609


----------



## djsmiles

2010 Trinidad Reyes


----------



## asmartbull

RA Petit Beli......ask me again in a yr.....


----------



## splattttttt

asmartbull said:


> RA Petit Beli......ask me again in a yr.....


I revisited a NC cigar today that almost made me vomit. Someone needs to invent a cigar thermometer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> I revisited a NC cigar today that almost made me vomit. Someone needs to invent a cigar thermometer.


That's Funny awe thanks for the chuckle!
Bump worthy for sure but i gotta spread it around!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 from 09 just got these in a few days ago mad twang off the hook spice an awesome Partagas that was the best cigar of the week!
Smoked it at noon lighting a Bolivar Royal Corona now with a triple IPA craft beer.
Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 from 09 just got these in a few days ago mad twang off the hook spice an awesome Partagas that was the best cigar of the week!
> Smoked it at noon lighting a Bolivar Royal Corona now with a triple IPA craft beer.
> Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


Can't bump you either Tony. But yes, was/is a great Sunday ( :


----------



## nfusion770

Trinidad robusto extra. One word review: delicious.


----------



## newbcub

Siglo II - Hate to say it, but glad I only have a few left.

Cheers


----------



## karmaz00

had a monty 520, great cigar, and they are going to be even better with some age


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham!
Spring is in the air enjoy the day gents!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My last Montecristo No.2 Gran Reserva


----------



## asmartbull

07 Boli Finos.......I do love these...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ El 2004 nice cigar combo with an Imperial Russian Stone brewery Stout!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Coffee black whites and ham!
Gotta run down to Brooklyn catch ya later all have a great day!


----------



## IBEW

Out on the patio, PSD4 with black coffee.
Mid 70's this morning in Houston.
Just living the dream!


----------



## John75

IBEW said:


> Out on the patio, PSD4 with black coffee.
> Mid 70's this morning in Houston.
> Just living the dream!


Figures, the wife and I were in Houston this past weekend visiting friends and it was really chilly! Would have been nice to get some of that 70º weather!

On the cigar front, smoked a Boli PC last night, as usual, it was a very good smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

11 RA Superiores......Another corona gorda to add to the coolers


----------



## djsmiles

'06 Rafael Gonzalez Petit Corona


----------



## bpegler

HdM DC '01. Toasted almonds. Great draw, but this beast keeps ashing all over my shirt.

Don't hear much about these anymore.

Anybody still take the time to smoke a DC?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Punch Punch 2010. I went into it with low expectations and have been really impressed. Great smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> HdM DC '01. Toasted almonds. Great draw, but this beast keeps ashing all over my shirt.
> 
> Don't hear much about these anymore.
> 
> Anybody still take the time to smoke a DC?


The last DC i smoked was a Punch from the late 90's. It just quite simply was not worth the time that was involved. For some reason i have lost my taste for Churchill and Double Coronas in general. I am hoping this is just a phase that passes as i really used to like the Vitola a lot!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black waiting on the snow storm stay safe all!


----------



## asmartbull

Another 1/2 corona while walking the dog this morning.....So glad these were recommended .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 09 Fantastic!
Looks like the snow is going to remain Rain thank GOD!


----------



## EricF

09 VR Petite Robaina RE Canada

Dam, these are tasty!!!


----------



## protekk

Partagas 898 2010....Nice smoke:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Had a nice little yard gar on my way home tonight, 1996 Fonseca Cosacos


----------



## olotti

protekk said:


> Partagas 898 2010....Nice smoke:


These are awesome cigars, nice choice. My fav of all the Paty line nowadays, the D4 coming in a close second.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham snow just started coming down stay safe all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 Large Dunkin Donuts coffee and a Boston creme doughnut.
Snow just flurries melting as it lands looks like we got lucky!
Where ever you are be safe my friends!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

We got hit looks like about a foot!
Got my truck back last night about 9 p.m not gonna shovel anything gonna be 50 next two days just put her in 4 wheel drive till it melts. 
Partagas short pancakes and black coffee.
Watching the kids shovel.
PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piperdown

TonyBrooklyn said:


> We got hit looks like about a foot!
> Got my truck back last night about 9 p.m not gonna shovel anything gonna be 50 next two days just put her in 4 wheel drive till it melts.
> Partagas short pancakes and black coffee.
> Watching the kids shovel.
> PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that's the start of a good day!


----------



## asmartbull

Upmann #2 .......love them


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

98 Partagas Lusitania Tough on the draw but big on flavor!


----------



## newbcub

last night smoked a punch margeritta 02. Smaller than I normally smoke, but WOW on the flavor.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> Now that's the start of a good day!


I did turn out fairly nice i even got a call on something i was waiting for!
Thanks for the good karma bro!


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Corona Gigantes '99. Wow! Layers of milk chocolate, dark cherries.

Havana Nirvana...


----------



## Lrbergin

Monte #2 09' that really hit the spot on a Friday evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Corona's extra 07 3 fingers of Pappy i shall be sad when these are gone!
But for now i am a very happy camper!


----------



## NavyPiper

Upmann Connie #1 . After dry boxing for a week, it was so dry the band slid off! But hey I finally got one that had a decent draw, and still had a fantastic flavor with a hint of salt. Yumm!!!

Man I love those sticks!

Doc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

NavyPiper said:


> Upmann Connie #1 . After dry boxing for a week, it was so dry the band slid off! But hey I finally got one that had a decent draw, and still had a fantastic flavor with a hint of salt. Yumm!!!
> 
> Man I love those sticks!
> 
> Doc


One of the few Cuban Cigars that gets stronger with age!
Sit on a few for 3-5 years a treat to be had fore sure!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Tampa Customs by Reynaldo


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75728


Rum & Coke...........


----------



## aea6574

Diplo 2 while walking to the bar this afternoon.

best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 a great cigar on a great sunny day by the bay!


----------



## djsmiles

Tony, I keep seeing you post your Party Shorts. Making me anxious about my first box of them in customs. Lol.


----------



## newbcub

ERDM p.c '10 last night. Really enjoyed it. 
I have a chance to pick up a box of these and some lunch clubs. Think I may pull the trigger.
Cheers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> Tony, I keep seeing you post your Party Shorts. Making me anxious about my first box of them in customs. Lol.


Enjoy them when they land!


----------



## harley33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 a great cigar on a great sunny day by the bay!


Good call! I decided to open another box and enjoy one too.


----------



## morganti

Monti #2 - it was great to finally sit outside with a light sweater - especially after this winter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> Good call! I decided to open another box and enjoy one too.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican blue Mountain black, Big Sunday Breakfast Sunny day by the Bay.
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75745


CCE & Coffee............ Happy Sunday.................


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Don Alejandro 07 tossed it lousy taste draw loaded with stems.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 09 to save the day what a great cigar!


----------



## thegunslinger

A Por Larranaga panatela with some Famous Grouse 12 year.


----------



## Tarks

I just cracked a box of 08 Party Shorts. With only 5 years age, these cigars are no longer a one trick pony. Fabulous short cigar. Another 5 years and these should be even better.


----------



## aea6574

Cohiba Siglo IV, been a while since I have had one of these and it is enjoyable especially with some Four Roses bourbon.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## newbcub

Hey Tony B. what a shame on that V.R..very sad..
Last night a VR Unico. this morning a BRC 09 with my coffee. Absolutley fantastic start to the day
Cheers


----------



## preston

partagas 898 courtesy of Blacklog_angler


----------



## EricF

Herfed at a friends house and what a day it was!

I smoked these
11RASS
12 BRC
2007 RyJ Escudo
02 LGC MDO #4

These were the PPP
70's, 80's, and 90's RyJ Corona
60's santa felipe
99 Monte A
Pre embargo Dunhill #25 
2003 Cohiba EL DC
93 CoRo
79 Monte #2 
80's Monte #2 
2008 Monsdale
70's 898 NV
80's 898 V
99 HU Corona
02 RA 898 
06 Trini Double Robusto from the book
87 HU SW
99 RA PC
09 LGC Exclusivo Cuba


----------



## Damselnotindistress

EricF said:


> Herfed at a friends house and what a day it was!
> 
> I smoked these
> 11RASS
> 12 BRC
> 2007 RyJ Escudo
> 02 LGC MDO #4
> 
> These were the PPP
> 70's, 80's, and 90's RyJ Corona
> 60's santa felipe
> 99 Monte A
> Pre embargo Dunhill #25
> 2003 Cohiba EL DC
> 93 CoRo
> 79 Monte #2
> 80's Monte #2
> 2008 Monsdale
> 70's 898 NV
> 80's 898 V
> 99 HU Corona
> 02 RA 898
> 06 Trini Double Robusto from the book
> 87 HU SW
> 99 RA PC
> 09 LGC Exclusivo Cuba


MAN, you guys threw down, didn't ya! :rockon:


----------



## Wildone

Diplomaticos.............Earlier in the Day.........

View attachment 75752


----------



## piperdown

Fired up a '09 party short on the way in to work this morning! Needed a little spice to get me moving.


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL......after buying a new gun and visiting my favorite B&M.....A fine day !


----------



## djsmiles

asmartbull said:


> 04 RYJ EL......after buying a new gun and visiting my favorite B&M.....A fine day !


I need a new gun. Picked up an Umlaut Industries lower for my gf's build the other day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

newbcub said:


> Hey Tony B. what a shame on that V.R..very sad..
> Last night a VR Unico. this morning a BRC 09 with my coffee. Absolutley fantastic start to the day
> Cheers


Yes i agree damn shame but i hate draw pokers and that cigar was a tent stake lol!
Peace bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC in the A.m A Rass at lunch Ramon Allones Celestial Finos now with a Dogfish head 90 minute IPA!
Didn't plan it just happen an all R.A Day!
Peace all!
Congrats on the new firearm BullMan!


----------



## bpegler

Mid 50s right now. Perfect weather for a Carlos Fernandez Salomones. Beautiful shape, very full.

Have a great day, gentlemen and gentlewomen!


----------



## EricF

'12 HDM Epi #2 
'12 Parti Presidente


----------



## djsmiles

Sancho Panza Non Plus


----------



## BamaDoc77

bpegler said:


> Mid 50s right now. Perfect weather for a Carlos Fernandez Salomones. Beautiful shape, very full.
> 
> Have a great day, gentlemen and gentlewomen!


I have enjoyed mine also. Still a little wet, but great cigars!


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A with my iced coffee....There is a saltiness I don't remember from last Summer

Edit: these have found their legs and I am optimistic about them going the distance...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy day drove 3 hours away up near Binghamton.
Old friends old cars lots of cigars.
All Partagas all quite old.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Crazy day drove 3 hours away up near Binghamton.
> Old friends old cars lots of cigars.
> All Partagas all quite old.


Love aged Partagas, Tony! They just get more complex over time, and have great legs.

Smoking a Santos Sublime '13 right now. Cocoa and more cocoa, lots of bite.

Uber fresh.


----------



## burritosdaily

Extremely enjoyable 2011 PSD4 at a lake house with great friends...


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sig III....often overlooked...thank God!


----------



## Tarks

Smoked an 09 Sig II while brewing a 5 gal batch of blonde ale this afternoon.


----------



## Tarks

asmartbull said:


> 08 Sig III....often overlooked...thank God!


Don't say that, HSA is capable of discontinuing it!


----------



## asmartbull

Re-visiting an 09 Upmann #2 .........these are coming along nicely !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Excuse my absence Gentleman !~Bob that Santos sounds great!
Cohiba Espy and a Sam Adams Boston Lager Good to be home!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Excuse my absence Gentleman !~Bob that Santos sounds great!
> Cohiba Espy and a Sam Adams Boston Lager Good to be home!


Your Excused......
Missed seeing your "Party Short, Egg Whites, Ham, Peace Gents" or how ever that goes....

Another 1/2 corona on this chilly "almost Spring" night


----------



## harley33

'10 CoRo... Good but still isn't there yet... See you again in the summer...


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75865


Sig VI & few fingers of Blantons...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Your Excused......
> Missed seeing your "Party Short, Egg Whites, Ham, Peace Gents" or how ever that goes....
> 
> Another 1/2 corona on this chilly "almost Spring" night


In your honor BullMan!
I am back on track!
Partagas short coffee black whites and ham Peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial Fino's Maharaja IPA T.G.I.F!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Gold Medal the last Mohegan wouldn't you know its a damn good cigar must be the kicker they throw in the box.
To sucker you into buying another box.
Its good but not that good.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75872


Monte Ed..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee hot and black.
Have a great day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A nice surprise at the post office an H Upmann 1/2 Corona with a dark sweet iced coffee.
I see why Bullman likes these so much. They are very unique!


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad RE '05. Spectacular cigar, astonishing brilliant spring day. 67 degrees and all the sun one could wish for.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 75883


Parti Prez& Hot Sweet Tea.............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 09 Thanks Bullman!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Lite breakfast.
The Corned beef is simmering away.
Happy St Patrick's Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z0diac

Diplimatico #2 and a giant (nc) Brick House Mighty Might Maduro (6x60) :


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE is getting the call for this afternoons smoke......Can't wait !


----------



## Othello

Enjoyed this 2011 Descobridores last night, and decided to smoke an 03 Le Hoyo Des Diuex with my morning coffee..... haven't decided whats on deck for this evening yet.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Corned beef Cabbage and Potatoes.
Nice Cold Maharaja IPA 
Partagas El from 2004 i like the RYJ better!LOL
Happy St Patty's Day All!


----------



## avitti

The last PLPC-should have given this one away also..Never cared for them-definitely won't see this again.


----------



## harley33

Punch RS 11 from 05.... these have been hit and miss. This one was a hit.


----------



## thegunslinger

Enjoyed a Hupmann No 2 with my coffee this morning.


----------



## burritosdaily

RASS on the patio with my wife... enjoying our small window of enjoyable weather here.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Quintero Favorito. Although typical great Havana flavor it was terribly underfilled and full of air. And this is one that would require a V-cut; I spent much of my smoking time with this having to spit out bits and pieces of tobacco off my tongue throughout. A tad annoying experience I'm afraid :tsk:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace all!


----------



## Jordan23

Party Short for lunch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 after a Corned Beef sandwich and a beer you gotta love leftovers lol!


----------



## BamaDoc77

HU Royal Robusto. Wow. These are still young and confused but they are going to be something special.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short very black very hot coffee damn chilly outside shoveling snow!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 started snowing again more hot coffee to keep me warm.


----------



## asmartbull

09 CORO......Iced coffee....getting through another snowy day....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally stopped snowing suns out about 40 degrees!
Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA paired with the best Torpedo i own Monticristo #2 07.


----------



## splattttttt

slow day


----------



## Thurm15

12 Cuaba Salamones right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a great first day of spring all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

splattttttt said:


> slow day


That's a beautiful pup Jack Congrats bro!


----------



## splattttttt

Sorry for misleading you brother, but that ain't Bentley. Bentley's a mutt we think. Lots of Terrier though and leaning towards Pit with a dash of Hound and possibly Mastiff.
I'll get some pics up soon though, cause he's much more handsome than I described him LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You didn't mis lead bro i just Ass Sumed LOL!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 after a chicken salad sandwich waiting for the impossible LOL!


----------



## asmartbull

A gifted Juan Lopez Exclusivo Andorra, Thanks Tony !
Hard to describe the profile, but I like it..


----------



## BamaDoc77

My second RA Extra of the day. Hadn't had one in over a year. This is an awesome smoke. Sooooo much better now and I think it's got legs for years to come. Lots of coffee mocha flavors, a hint of nutella and just a little pencil lead flavor creeps in. Much creamier and balanced now.


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> My second RA Extra of the day. Hadn't had one in over a year. This is an awesome smoke. Sooooo much better now and I think it's got legs for years to come. Lots of coffee mocha flavors, a hint of nutella and just a little pencil lead flavor creeps in. Much creamier and balanced now.


This is good to hear as I was going to write them off....I think the fact that they went to sleep early, help keep them readily available


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> This is good to hear as I was going to write them off....I think the fact that they went to sleep early, help keep them readily available


Yes.. Those 2 I had today are as an enjoyable smoke that I have had in the past year. I wished (as i smoked) they were Churchill size!


----------



## fauxtrot

I had my first CC today - a Partagas Short. I enjoyed it, but it didn't really wow me. It had at least a few years on it, so I don't think that was an issue. Can anyone suggest a CC that I can somewhat easily find online that may do the trick? I want to be made a believer!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham in the A.M

Partagas Serie E #2 now after a Prosciutto and fresh Mozzarella sandwich for lunch!


----------



## asmartbull

11 RA Superiores (sp)........goodbye RASS


----------



## BamaDoc77

Nov12 Quint Favorito, ROTT..not bad, guilt free smoking right here


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 fingers of Makers 46 Por Laranga RE to keep me company.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black long day today gotta stick around and wait for some overnighted papers. About as much fun as watching paint dry LOL!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1......one of my favorite CC's


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76067


Custom Beli.......


----------



## Richm20

Put down that cigar and ski that ill


----------



## Richm20

BHK54, and a PSD4 now


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

08 hdm petit robusto


----------



## EricF

'09 VR Petite Robaina Exclusivo Canada


----------



## djsmiles

Monty #4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Reynaldo Custom roll my buddies Rico and Bobby sent me from Canada last night.
Partagas short coffee black eggs over easy crisp bacon toast.
Have a great one all!


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Simones.....My Fav RE


----------



## harley33

11 VR Unico and a 11 Party 898 today. Both very nice. I'll give the construction edge to the 898 and the flavor edge to the Unico. Might have to take advantage of the 40+ sunny day and reach for the 3rd cigar of the day.... doesn't happen often this early in the year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial Finos RE and a Stone Brewery Lucky Bastard 13 Lager!


----------



## EricF

'12 HU Half Corona
'12 parti Short
'11 QDO Corona
'?? HU Connie 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain black big breakfast as soon as the kids get up.
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76120


Monte Esp # 2 & creamed Coffee....... Happy Sunday ...............


----------



## aea6574

Been a great two days. Yesterday a Monte Especial and a Monte 2, today a Siglo VI. 

All of this accompanied by some fantastic bourbon and wine.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

SLR DC.....2 hours of heaven !


----------



## EricF

'11 Boli CJ this morning with coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Regios....Remember when these were 90.00/box ????


----------



## BamaDoc77

Jun12 Dip #2 . Cigar is good, but smelling a fresh full box of Dips is really a treat unlike any other boxes. You can almost smell the barn!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76175

Upmann Monarch.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short toast and Marmalade coffee black peace gents!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Especiales.....My favorite Monte...almost to much cocoa


----------



## BamaDoc77

OSE May07 Winnie


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham still on the chain gang have a great day all!


----------



## djsmiles

2010 Juan Lopez Selection no. 1


----------



## asmartbull

Royal Robusto......A fine cigar....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spring is here 50 degrees outside in the back yard figuring out my garden how quick it comes Summer next stop!
SCDLH EL MORRO 07 and a Third Shift Amber Lager to help me figure lol!


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Spring is here 50 degrees outside in the back yard figuring out my garden how quick it comes Summer next stop!
> SCDLH EL MORRO 07 and a Third Shift Amber Lager to help me figure lol!


Tony, how are they coming along ????


----------



## mata777

Late night snack. I wish spring would get here quicker.

07 Siglo I and Ron Zacapa.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Tony, how are they coming along ????


I will say quite nicely BullMan i always liked the EL Morro my favorite from the line.
Very dark chocolate undertones like cocoa powder and a nice tobacco core light on the twang.
But heavy on the complexity, its always the same though.
By the time i get to enjoy them i am down to the last few of them LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black short stack of pancakes peace gents!


----------



## aea6574

CoRo last night with a few fingers of Pappy. Great combination.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Gordo1473

Monticristo petit edmundo . My first cc. I understand the twang now. I'm gonna post a review later. Other than wonky burn it was great


----------



## klittle250

My first PLPC thanks to Thad. It's very subtle and relaxing


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76261


Super Ramon & Blue Chimay...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Dark toast and Marmalade.
No Meat Good Friday have a blessed day all!


----------



## jdfutureman

PSD4 in the freakin park! All i an say is It's about time. This Jan '12 has very good and deep rich flavors. Seems like it still maintained the 2011 qualities.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican Blue mountain Black Big Breakfast.
Happy Easter Sunday All!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Short Hoyo Pyramide EL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ham's in the oven PSP#2 07 in the back yard!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76351

ERdM & Green Tea....... As Dawn approaches.......
Happy Easter........ Happy Sunday............


----------



## klittle250

Ramon Allones Extra EL, happy Easter all!


----------



## BamaDoc77

2011 Trinidad Robustos T.


----------



## avitti

Cohiba Sublime 04 EL


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Cohiba Sublime 04 EL


Need I ask how it was? 
I'm enjoying a back porch BRC this evening after quite a meal with the inlaws.


----------



## olotti

BBF 09' little loose on the draw but still pure Boli just love em.. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Scott W.

Love the bolis .........just ,ove em. Haven't had the 09 BBF but the 10s are satisfying for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## jdfutureman

scottw said:


> Love the bolis .........just ,ove em. Haven't had the 09 BBF but the 10s are satisfying for sure. Enjoy.


I'm with you on the 10's Scott. Love em.


----------



## Scott W.

All the best John!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

2010 #4 . My first #4 and it was great.


----------



## Breezy818

This weekend
Friday - 08 PLPC
Sat - 11 Trini Reyes
Just now - 12 Party Short


----------



## Breezy818

BamaDoc77 said:


> 2011 Trinidad Robustos T.


How was it? I have some 2010s that I haven't cracked into yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE07 while filling out papers for my daughters college admissions.
Smoked it slow took me an hour and a half for me that's a record.
Usually a 45 minute smoke i now understand the meaning of sipping.
Fantastic experience you learn something new everyday.
Now the trick is to stay with it.


----------



## JG5000

I'm smoking an H Up Corona minor.. taste great but plugged. I just took a wooden skewer to try to get a decent draw it did help...

Had Partagas D4 on the weekend that was plugged!!!

Annoying!!!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76394


PL this Eve........


----------



## EricF

'12 Dip #2


----------



## jdfutureman

11 Monte #2 on the golf course. Very good all the way thru.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JG5000 said:


> I'm smoking an H Up Corona minor.. taste great but plugged. I just took a wooden skewer to try to get a decent draw it did help...
> 
> Had Partagas D4 on the weekend that was plugged!!!
> 
> Annoying!!!


Try dropping your R/H a bit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D#5 after a Calazone for lunch

Partagas Serie E#2 Arrogant Bastard Ale now.


----------



## EricF

RyJ Escudos EL 2007


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham have a blessed day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 2009 after a nice lunch with a pretty lady.


----------



## EricF

Undated Cohiba CE
'12 PSE #2


----------



## Scott W.

Smokin a 2010 BBF, glass of red and a chiminea fire on the deck, very nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy 09 Knob Creek while watching Boardwalk Empire on Demand.
Hard to watch that show without a cigar and a drink!


----------



## Tarks

01 CoLa. Excellent cigar.


----------



## Scott W.

I'll trade you both


----------



## Tarks

Santos Corona now.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76436


898 v........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX Supreme Cafe Con Leche breakfast burrito peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful Day suns out birds chirping Bolivar Lonsdale 98.
Enjoy spring everyone!


----------



## Scott W.

Last night after my Boli BBF, I sparked a 07 Boli PC, my favorite cigar, just love em.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dog Fish Head 120 minute IPA Partagas Serie E #2 and some great company!
Ah yes life is good!:mrgreen:


----------



## shakinghorizons

Monte #4 - YUM!


----------



## MarkC

I haven't been pulling out cigars lately as my 'inner piper' has been in control, but I pulled out a Monte no. 4 last night, and while my last comment was about a crappy one from this box, I'm happy to announce that it wasn't the whole box. This one was heavenly!


----------



## EricF

'10 Behike 52
'11 VR Famoso
Undated Trini Robo E


----------



## Breezy818

HU Mag 46. I don't remember these being so tasty. This one was great, box purchase in the near future


----------



## olotti

Wildone said:


> View attachment 76436
> 
> 
> 898 v........


Ugh so jealous. I only have one left from 09 and I just cant smoke it until I get more. Prob my fav all time Partagas next to the SdC3.


----------



## AndyJCL

Had my first Cohiba Siglo VI and it was great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black T.G.I.F!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back did 3 miles on the bike trail with the pooch.
Partagas Salomone from the Partagas factory on deck gonna pair it with a DogFish head 90 minute IPA!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76470

Enjoying before Errands.......


----------



## EricF

Undated Monte #2 
'12 HU Half Corona
'12 PSD5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 2004 EL and a Boris the Spider Imperial Russian Stout 
It really doesn't get any better!


----------



## protekk

A BOlivar Simones Canada RE and a FOunders Porter. Beautiful Spring day in NY:


----------



## CeeGar

08 Robusto this evening. TGIF for sure!


----------



## harley33

Looks good Colin. I had a box of 08's and I wish I still had them... 11 VR for me and it was an bakers unsweetened chocolate bar. Nubbed it good!


----------



## Breezy818

June 12 RASCC. 1st half was awesome, 2nd half not so much.


----------



## Tarks

08 Esplendido. Never fails.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black toast and jam.
What a wild party last night i think i got brain damage ouch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 firing up the grill slow smoked ribs coming up!


----------



## avitti

Rafael Gonzalez lonsdales--putting these on the list -2 boxes


----------



## asmartbull

Getting ready to light a gifted '95 Coh IV......Just need to get the French Press out..


----------



## harley33

10 Sir Winnie. So far so good.


----------



## klittle250

'12 RASCC


----------



## avitti

98 party lonsdales-paired with a small glass of homemade **** red----nice, very nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain big Sunday breakfast have a great day all!:thumb:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76489


Monte Esp. # 2 & Creamed Coffee.......Happy Sunday........


----------



## CeeGar

07 Boli CE this morning after a big breakfast. Gifted by Bull...thanks for the excellent smoke!


----------



## avitti

00 party lonsdales--coffee dark---------02 is on deck


----------



## EricF

'12 Boli RC


----------



## asmartbull

07 San Cristobal Mercaderes......Time has been kind to these...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial Fino's and a Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA while tending the grill!


----------



## Tarks

03 Hoyo Des Dieux and an 08 PLPC while watching baseball and curling.


----------



## klittle250




----------



## caputofj

yesterday was a RASS in the am while finishing my pork butt...followed by a monte #2 and 2 fingers of george t. stagg....today a boli RC now deciding between 898 or a bbf...decisions decisions


----------



## harley33

Dip Numero Uno from 02... Very good!


----------



## avitti

02 party lonsdales -water chaser -as soon as i find where i put the vector five fuel


----------



## harley33

avitti said:


> 02 party lonsdales -water chaser -as soon as i find where i put the vector five fuel


We have clearance, Clarence..... Roger Roger. What's your vector Victor?

Listen, and you listen close: flying a plane is no different than riding a bicycle, just a lot harder to put baseball cards in the spokes.


----------



## protekk

A 2004 Romeo y Julieta Hermosos No.2 EL and a Southern Tier Imperial Choklat stout. A great pairing and a great NY day:


----------



## Cadillac

Mag 50 with a couple fingers of Johnny Walker.... C'mon warm weather!!!!!


----------



## thegunslinger

Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2 with some Glendronach. Great cigar, just needs a little rest (box is from NOV 12).


----------



## ptpablo

Monte 2 and a H. Upmann Royal Robusto. The Royal Robusto was outstanding and i feel a box purchase coming on.


----------



## harley33

The 2010 RR's are outstanding smokes. Have a couple of boxes of 12's but haven't touched them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> A 2004 Romeo y Julieta Hermosos No.2 EL and a Southern Tier Imperial Choklat stout. A great pairing and a great NY day:


Great cigar nice pic thanks for sharing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## lebz




----------



## asmartbull

08 HU Corona Major......a fine cigar, especially when they were going for 60.00/box


----------



## jdfutureman

Upmann Mag 46 freshly arrived from Keith. Beautiful day. Hope everyone gets a chance to enjoy it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Churchill from the Boom years while smoking a brisket out back.
Gotta be 70 outside Spring is here Bye Jack Frost LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 a very Cold Arrogant Bastard ale after a great Brisket late lunch early dinner.


----------



## EricF

'01 Fonseca Cosacos
'09 VR FAmiliar


----------



## protekk

A young 2012 Party Prez. These will be real nice given a bit of time:


----------



## avitti

09 Boli RC for me -09 D4 for Carlo---both Havanas are coming along very nicely


----------



## aea6574

Punch Punch last night while watching basketball at an outside bar in Savannah, very nice cigar and great to be able to sit at a bar and smoke, not a lot of that going on anymore.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## k-morelli

Boli PC since today is my Sunday


----------



## EricF

'11 Sancho Panza Molinas


----------



## Tarks

2003 Monte C LE this afternoon. Wonderful smoke.


----------



## gator_79

Enjoying a '10 VR Famosos. So smooth and creamy.


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A.........Not going to blow your sox off.......but very enjoyable


----------



## CeeGar

Carlos Fernandez custom petite piramide. Extremely toothy wrapper. Loads of full-bodied goodness...one of the best custom rolls I've ever had!









Smoking like a champ!


----------



## EricF

'12 Monte 520


----------



## ptpablo

'10 RASS and my last sam adams winter on the deck with the kiddies all tucked away! uhhhh silence!!! NICE!!!!


----------



## avitti

Party short now --cohiba CE on deck and i mean on the back deck outside later---------finally


----------



## avitti

06 CCE-


----------



## splattttttt

CeeGar said:


> Carlos Fernandez custom petite piramide. Extremely toothy wrapper. Loads of full-bodied goodness...one of the best custom rolls I've ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking like a champ!


thanks for sharing Colin... Any particular age that. Flavor characteristics?


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76579

ERdM & Hot Green Tea..........


----------



## CeeGar

splattttttt said:


> thanks for sharing Colin... Any particular age that. Flavor characteristics?


Jack, this was a pretty fresh custom roll. Probably a month or so at this point. The smell was barnyard and pure rich tobacco. Tasting notes ranged from a slightly acidic dark chocolate to earth and wood notes with hints of leather showing up. The retrohale was thick and luscious, not harsh at all. A superb smoking experience. I burnt my fingers nubbing this jewel. Hopefully the others I have will stand up to this one!


----------



## splattttttt

CeeGar said:


> Jack, this was a pretty fresh custom roll. Probably a month or so at this point. The smell was barnyard and pure rich tobacco. Tasting notes ranged from a slightly acidic dark chocolate to earth and wood notes with hints of leather showing up. The retrohale was thick and luscious, not harsh at all. A superb smoking experience. I burnt my fingers nubbing this jewel. Hopefully the others I have will stand up to this one!


nice~ thanks!
Gonna have any left to age, or just live for the moment?


----------



## CeeGar

splattttttt said:


> nice~ thanks!
> Gonna have any left to age, or just live for the moment?


I have a few to sock away. Wish now that I had gotten more!


----------



## avitti

Principe- coffee light and sweet-while putting the finishing touches on a raised vegetable garden planter-sometimes you just got to do it yourself to get what you want..


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte Esp #2 .......IMHO, best in the marca..


----------



## protekk

A 2006 Partagas Serie D No.3 EL with a Left Hand Milk Stout on a beautiful day!!


----------



## EricF

'09 VR Petite Robaina RE Canada
'12 Boli RC
Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos


----------



## harley33

JL #5 compliments of Tony V. Nice little smoke!


----------



## djsmiles

protekk said:


> A 2006 Partagas Serie D No.3 EL with a Left Hand Milk Stout on a beautiful day!!


That combo looks super tasty. :smoke:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76628

SLR Lonsdale & few fingers of Scotch..............


----------



## AndyJCL

San Cristobal DLH. Great smooth smoke


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked a Boli RC from JUN12 last night. Just some lemon flavored water to accompany it.

What a unique smelling/tasting cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

PL Montecarlo......wish I knew about these a few years ago.....Great Value !


----------



## EricF

'11 HDM Petite Robusto
'10 Monte #5 
'12 Trini Reyes
'12 Monte Espy #2


----------



## MarkC

RyJ Romeo No. 2. The normal RyJ flavors with a heady dose of cat piss. I assume this is lesson one in "The Sick Period". If not, someone around here is in big trouble...


----------



## harley33

MarkC said:


> RyJ Romeo No. 2. The normal RyJ flavors with a heady dose of cat piss.


Never thought of it that way, but I think that you are on to something...

R&J EL 04. Pretty good, but this box might not be as good as the previous one.


----------



## splattttttt

I can produce all the cat piss you fine gents desire if it's pleasurable to mix with this forbidden fruit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black ham an eggs.
T>G>I>F have a great weekend all!


----------



## asmartbull

RA Superiores........With a little time, these will fit perfectly in my wheelhouse....My RASS sbstitute


----------



## avitti

Thanks to Eric-piperdown- i will besmoking the 07 Simones Canada RE tonight-but thats not all-he caught me off guard and bombed me with some very nice Havanas.I will enjoy smoking each and every one... Eric-i'll be seeing you brother.


----------



## CeeGar

Great selection of smokes Tony, enjoy them! I like your work, Eric :yo:


----------



## EricF

'12 SCdlH El Principe
'07 Trini Ingenios EL


----------



## piperdown

'09 party short on the way home from work.
Mmmm,mmmm, good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy 07 while walking the boardwalk peace all!


----------



## CeeGar

09 VR Famosos. Coming along nicely. Beautiful day here today!


----------



## Scott W.

Waiting for the wife and son to leave then its the Party el or the CoRo that Colin gave me.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just fired up a '09 PSD4 for happy hour. Wow, just wow...cigar heaven.

Got a few more I'm saving.


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL
I was ready for this gentle giant,,,,right up to the point that it slapped me in the face.
Not sure where it got it's legs, but it isn't smoking like an 8 yr old cigar...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slow smoking some ribs Dogfish-head IPA 90 minute and a Coro 09 to keep me company.


----------



## [email protected]

Me and my father enjoyed a couple party shorts over some Sierra Nevada torpedo ipa and casual convo on this beautiful day. nothing better, except going to see my lil bro on a few with some psd4's.


----------



## klittle250

'11 Boli PC, my first one but won't be my last


----------



## EricF

'10 SCdlH El Principe
'09 Punch Punch
RA EL 2011


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Slow smoking some ribs Dogfish-head IPA 90 minute and a Coro 09 to keep me company.


You live the good life man


----------



## [email protected]

EricF said:


> '10 SCdlH El Principe
> '09 Punch Punch
> RA EL 2011


how was that punch punch, I have one same age resting for a nice day. looking forward to it.


----------



## avitti

06 CCE while v-herfing with a few BOTL------------damn fine cigar


----------



## BMack

RASS with a buddy of mine that has officially separated with his wife...makes my little trip to the ER this past week seem like a paper cut. A good cigar with a great friend that hasn't had a Habano since he was deployed in Iraq, he liked it a lot too.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Partagas PC Especiales. Smoked a tad hot. Then a Hoyo Palmas Extra and it was great and smooth all the way through! :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 or 07 forgot which its in an older humidor.
Jamaican blue mountain black Eggs toast bacon.
Gonna meet up with 5 buddies later i have not seen in a long time.
Gonna crack open a box of Montie 520's i have sitting since February.
Have a Happy Sunday all!


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi I with the morning coffee.........a great start to this dreary Sunday day..


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Lancero 06 or 07 forgot which its in an older humidor.
> Jamaican blue mountain black Eggs toast bacon.
> Gonna meet up with 5 buddies later i have not seen in a long time.
> Gonna crack open a box of Montie 520's i have sitting since February.
> Have a Happy Sunday all!


Sounds great!


----------



## Scott W.

Had an 08 PLPC and a 2010 HdM Palma Extras last night


----------



## Wildone

Parti Charlotte & Hot Green Tea.......
Thanks Tony (Avitti).........
Happy Sunday............


----------



## Breezy818

Friday Nite - RoyalRobusto
Sat Nite - VR Unicos
Sunday AM - Dip no 4


----------



## wrx04

Partagas short coffee black:mrgreen:

That was my first party short. Very good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Had an 08 PLPC and a 2010 HdM Palma Extras last night


Those 08 PLPC'S are off the hook mad good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie 520 EL sorry like the Sublimes and the Grand Edmundo i just don't get these!
I would rather have a plain old Montie #2 must be my billy goat palate kicking in LOL!


----------



## avitti

08 Genios Maduro-my favorite nc Havana.....watching The Master


----------



## protekk

A 2007 SCDLH Mercaderes with a Southern Tier Choklat Imperial Stout:


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1......perfect


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those 08 PLPC'S are off the hook mad good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was a really nice smoke.


----------



## EricF

[email protected] said:


> how was that punch punch, I have one same age resting for a nice day. looking forward to it.


The first 2/3's were good and the last 1/3 was stellar! I have a few more that I will let rest up some more


----------



## EricF

'12 HU Half Corona
'11 Trini Fundy


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch Medalle d'Oro UK RE. Two and a half hours of quality Habana bliss! :smoke2:


----------



## Simon.G

Saturday: Wide Churchill (mellow, mild, very pleasant)
Sunday: Cohiba Secretos (difficult draw, not as robust as my last Secretos experience)


----------



## harley33

Yesterday was a J-Lo #2 from an unknown year and a Royal Robusto from '10. I really like the RR, hope the 12's are just as good.


----------



## chargerfan

Decided to try out a D4 that was graciously gifted me. What, where'd that hole come from? Dammit, look how it turned out. Oh well...


----------



## harley33

Le Hoyo du Roi, on the fence with these...


----------



## protekk

2002 LGC MDO No.4.....I enjoyed this one:


----------



## asmartbull

05 Siglo II..........these will go the distance....


----------



## Scott W.

protekk said:


> 2002 LGC MDO No.4.....I enjoyed this one:


Dayum I'm officially jealous.


----------



## CeeGar

Nice little smoke courtesy of Uncle Vit. Thank you, my friend!


----------



## avitti

98 party lonsdale--cocoa/baileys


----------



## Breezy818

Boli PC from 2011. These always deliver!


----------



## MarkC

Smoking an RyJ Cedro No. 3 with the first cup of coffee from my new coffee press. Tea just wasn't cutting it with cigars, though I still prefer it with the pipe, but no way I was giving up limited counter space to a coffee pot again.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 76751


Punch RS # 12..... Had not visited in awhile...... Not bad........


----------



## nfusion770

The fundy. Always great.


----------



## Isaac

I got my cereza popped today!!! I was bombed a few months ago and among the stash were dos habanos. I've been waiting for my palette to mature, and the occasion to be special. Recently, I got a promotion at work, had my 35th b-day, and finished my first humidor build, in addition the weather was perfect,so today I lit up a 2005 Bolivar PC!

So for my first time, the weather was 75F with a few clouds and a slight breeze out of the S.E. It was noon and I had the house to myself....well except for my dog Scout roaming the back yard looking for squirrels. Out on the patio, I was listening to some classical music on NPR. My bare feet were up as I slowly began toasting the foot giving it a gentle blow every so often to check the progress. Achieving an even glow across the foot, I cut the cap. SNIP!!! a perfectly clean cut! I felt like a teenager about to touch a naked woman for the first time! The first gentle puff was thick and flavorful. I closed my eyes and concentrated on the flavors, thinking about the long tradition that I had just stepped into. The draw was light but not airy. The ash was light but firm until given a light tap at which point it fell in black and grey chunks. Whats that flavor Im getting?....Could it be that ever so elusive twang??? I settled into heaven listening to the music and trying to imagine the fields where this joy was concieved, the stacks in which it sat while fermenting during its gestation, and then finally the sight of the factory in which this lovely stick was born. A little over an hour later, I set the last inch down to smolder to a peaceful rest.

Now if I can only figure out how to get more. Im torn about smoking the second. On one hand I anxiously await that flavor again, but on the other hand, until I find more, its the only one I have to look forward to!


----------



## CeeGar

Isaac said:


> I got my cereza popped today!!! I was bombed a few months ago and among the stash were dos habanos. I've been waiting for my palette to mature, and the occasion to be special. Recently, I got a promotion at work, had my 35th b-day, and finished my first humidor build, in addition the weather was perfect,so today I lit up a 2005 Bolivar PC!
> 
> So for my first time, the weather was 75F with a few clouds and a slight breeze out of the S.E. It was noon and I had the house to myself....well except for my dog Scout roaming the back yard looking for squirrels. Out on the patio, I was listening to some classical music on NPR. My bare feet were up as I slowly began toasting the foot giving it a gentle blow every so often to check the progress. Achieving an even glow across the foot, I cut the cap. SNIP!!! a perfectly clean cut! I felt like a teenager about to touch a naked woman for the first time! The first gentle puff was thick and flavorful. I closed my eyes and concentrated on the flavors, thinking about the long tradition that I had just stepped into. The draw was light but not airy. The ash was light but firm until given a light tap at which point it fell in black and grey chunks. Whats that flavor Im getting?....Could it be that ever so elusive twang??? I settled into heaven listening to the music and trying to imagine the fields where this joy was concieved, the stacks in which it sat while fermenting during its gestation, and then finally the sight of the factory in which this lovely stick was born. A little over an hour later, I set the last inch down to smolder to a peaceful rest.
> 
> Now if I can only figure out how to get more. Im torn about smoking the second. On one hand I anxiously await that flavor again, but on the other hand, until I find more, its the only one I have to look forward to!
> View attachment 43761


And the hook has been set....:fish2: Congrats on your first!


----------



## asmartbull

Isaac said:


> I got my cereza popped today!!! I was bombed a few months ago and among the stash were dos habanos. I've been waiting for my palette to mature, and the occasion to be special. Recently, I got a promotion at work, had my 35th b-day, and finished my first humidor build, in addition the weather was perfect,so today I lit up a 2005 Bolivar PC!
> 
> So for my first time, the weather was 75F with a few clouds and a slight breeze out of the S.E. It was noon and I had the house to myself....well except for my dog Scout roaming the back yard looking for squirrels. Out on the patio, I was listening to some classical music on NPR. My bare feet were up as I slowly began toasting the foot giving it a gentle blow every so often to check the progress. Achieving an even glow across the foot, I cut the cap. SNIP!!! a perfectly clean cut! I felt like a teenager about to touch a naked woman for the first time! The first gentle puff was thick and flavorful. I closed my eyes and concentrated on the flavors, thinking about the long tradition that I had just stepped into. The draw was light but not airy. The ash was light but firm until given a light tap at which point it fell in black and grey chunks. Whats that flavor Im getting?....Could it be that ever so elusive twang??? I settled into heaven listening to the music and trying to imagine the fields where this joy was concieved, the stacks in which it sat while fermenting during its gestation, and then finally the sight of the factory in which this lovely stick was born. A little over an hour later, I set the last inch down to smolder to a peaceful rest.
> 
> Now if I can only figure out how to get more. Im torn about smoking the second. On one hand I anxiously await that flavor again, but on the other hand, until I find more, its the only one I have to look forward to!
> View attachment 43761


You have no idea how much $$$$ smoking the second is going to cost you !!
On second thought, what the hell, it is money and rolled up rotting leaves..


----------



## ten08

Isaac said:


> I got my cereza popped today!!! I was bombed a few months ago and among the stash were dos habanos. I've been waiting for my palette to mature, and the occasion to be special. Recently, I got a promotion at work, had my 35th b-day, and finished my first humidor build, in addition the weather was perfect,so today I lit up a 2005 Bolivar PC!
> 
> So for my first time, the weather was 75F with a few clouds and a slight breeze out of the S.E. It was noon and I had the house to myself....well except for my dog Scout roaming the back yard looking for squirrels. Out on the patio, I was listening to some classical music on NPR. My bare feet were up as I slowly began toasting the foot giving it a gentle blow every so often to check the progress. Achieving an even glow across the foot, I cut the cap. SNIP!!! a perfectly clean cut! I felt like a teenager about to touch a naked woman for the first time! The first gentle puff was thick and flavorful. I closed my eyes and concentrated on the flavors, thinking about the long tradition that I had just stepped into. The draw was light but not airy. The ash was light but firm until given a light tap at which point it fell in black and grey chunks. Whats that flavor Im getting?....Could it be that ever so elusive twang??? I settled into heaven listening to the music and trying to imagine the fields where this joy was concieved, the stacks in which it sat while fermenting during its gestation, and then finally the sight of the factory in which this lovely stick was born. A little over an hour later, I set the last inch down to smolder to a peaceful rest.
> 
> Now if I can only figure out how to get more. Im torn about smoking the second. On one hand I anxiously await that flavor again, but on the other hand, until I find more, its the only one I have to look forward to!
> View attachment 43761


Congrats Isaac! :thumb: My first was a gifted Boli PC as well. So good. I haven't heard of anyone _not _liking them.


----------



## nfusion770

Nice story Isaac- you always remember your first. 

In my case we were both a little drunk. She was a gorgeous and shapely Partagas P2, mature well beyond her 2012 box date. We flirted a little but the excitement quickly got the better of us. There was a lot of fumbling, some confusion and it was pretty raw and dirty, but in the end our passions converged into an experience that can only be described as a brief glimpse of the sublime. 

Ultimately I had to dump her but the memory gives me a thrill to this very day.


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Rob T with a few years on it......An hour of heaven.....Got to get me some Extra's while they are still around


----------



## asmartbull

Round 2

Boli Simone......Going deeper. These are going to be stellar


----------



## avitti

ERDM lonsdales--------cocoa w/baileys -enjoyable thank you TMS-Matt- not sure he's a member on this forum ???


----------



## klittle250




----------



## EricF

'12 BBF


----------



## avitti

Diplomatico 1---a change of pace --gifted by Harley 33--thanks Jeff


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## morganti

H. Upmann Magnum 46 from 2005. Awesome!


----------



## lebz

Got home to some nice weather. Got in a frosty Lager and my first Party Short. I can see why Tony loves these.. Wow! Go Jays


----------



## EricF

'12 pse #2 
'09 racf


----------



## protekk

An April 2011 Partagas 898 from my 2nd daughters birthday cigar box (obviously born April 2011) paired with a Founders Breakfast Stout:


----------



## jabuan

scottw said:


> Dayum I'm officially jealous.


as am i.


----------



## piperdown

'12 Boli rc. Still a bit young but has good potential.


----------



## protekk

Bolivar Fabulosos 2009 RE Benelux. It was OK at best:


----------



## asmartbull

protekk said:


> Bolivar Fabulosos 2009 RE Benelux. It was OK at best:


Mike
You continue to save me $$$$$$$, Thanks


----------



## thegunslinger

PL Montecarlos. Not sure of age as it was a gift (guessing not that old) but I may have to pick them up to replace my PL panatelas when they run out.


----------



## EricF

Undated Hu Connie 1
'08 BGM
'11 Monte Edmundo


----------



## harley33

Recent Party Prez..... All Partagas for sure...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Too Many great Havanas in the past week to mention!
Right now a Cohiba Pyramids from the selection Reservas.
3 Fingers of Pappy Life is good May GOD bless us all!


----------



## EricF

Undated Hu Connie 1
'08 BGM
'11 Monte Edmundo
'08 HU Mag 48 Tubo


----------



## asmartbull

Another 04 RYJ EL.......This box has legs beyond others......


----------



## EricF

'08 Trini Robo E


----------



## thegunslinger

'11 Monte #4 . Very smooth and creamy cigar with some strength to it.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar 5at Alamenia RE


----------



## asmartbull

Dip IV with a few years on it............didn't suck!


----------



## CeeGar

'11 PSD4 & double C&C to put this Sunday in perspective.


----------



## EricF

'07 SLR DC


----------



## harley33

EricF said:


> '07 SLR DC


Great cigar! A CoLa for me to end the week.


----------



## Tritones

CeeGar said:


> '11 PSD4 ...


I had one of those today, too! They have really come a long way since the last one I tried - about 6 months ago.


----------



## asmartbull

RA Gorditos.........ROTT, Over Humidified, Cracked Foot............Going Deep!


----------



## nfusion770

I dug into the Monte 520 EL. A little wet by incredibly tasty. I gotta start paying more attention RG. Good or not, I am no longer a fan of jawbreakers.


----------



## aea6574

Got to have a wonderful RASS while having some great bourbon yesterday.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

Checking in to see how the 09 CoRo is doing......While the CCE may have the edge on flavor, the

robusto is coming along nicely......I always wonder if they are worth the $$$$, but am happy I have them

when I am sitting on my porch on a fine Spring day...


----------



## john_007

Cohiba sig 1 a day in the dry box did wonders. Perfect draw, creamy smoth. 70 degrees out shaping up to be a good day!


----------



## EricF

Today was a Trini day for me!
'11 Reyes this am and an '08 Fundy on the way home


----------



## nfusion770

EricF said:


> Today was a Trini day for me!
> '11 Reyes this am and an '08 Fundy on the way home


Must be quite a commute.

partagas sp2 for me.


----------



## john_007

It's a cohiba day, finishing it off with a corona especial, stone porter, and some single malt scotch. Have a good night gentlemen.


----------



## John75

john_007 said:


> View attachment 43843
> 
> It's a cohiba day, finishing it off with a corona especial, stone porter, and some single malt scotch. Have a good night gentlemen.


How is the Corona Especial? I have almost pulled the trigger on those four or five times now.


----------



## chargerfan

John75 said:


> How is the Corona Especial? I have almost pulled the trigger on those four or five times now.


For sure. I'm anxious to try them and have a couple 5 packs on the way. Man they're not cheap, but that is my favorite size cigar to smoke!


----------



## avitti

The CCE won't let you down..Right after you buy your first box-start thinking of the second box to lay down for a long nap--say 4-5 years,you will be rewarded after the wait


----------



## john_007

John75 said:


> How is the Corona Especial? I have almost pulled the trigger on those four or five times now.


Really smooth, I smoked. It down to my finger tips. No harshness whatsoever, the box I have is a 2012 so no where near its prime what I can tell you is the foundation is there. But with all that said its an expensive smoke, and for the price you could get more of multiple smokes. That choice is up to you, good luck. Any choice you make will be a good one.


----------



## John75

john_007 said:


> Really smooth, I smoked. It down to my finger tips. No harshness whatsoever, the box I have is a 2012 so no where near its prime what I can tell you is the foundation is there. But with all that said its an expensive smoke, and for the price you could get more of multiple smokes. That choice is up to you, good luck. Any choice you make will be a good one.


Thanks for the reply! I'll probably hold off on these simply because of the expense, I also just ordered a box of RyJ Exhibition 4's so my 1 box purchase per month budget has been blown already. Some time soon I'll grab a box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas PSP#2 09 Ruthless Rye Ale while talking to the Man Bullman!


----------



## EricF

'10 HU Mag 46
'12 PSD #5


----------



## harley33

09 Sig IV. I am slowly losing my patience on the Cohiba line and the price they command. Started off nice, but turned into straight tobacco after half way.


----------



## bpegler

Santos Flying Pig. Really a very nice custom, big volumes of smoke. Twang like you can taste the Cuban barnyard out the ying yang.


----------



## Scott W.

Never even heard of this Bob, do you have a pic?


----------



## bpegler

scottw said:


> Never even heard of this Bob, do you have a pic?


Scott, I don't do pictures, but I believe you do. After you PM me your address, you can try one and post a picture of it.

Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## harley33

bpegler said:


> Scott, I don't do pictures, but I believe you do. After you PM me your address, you can try one and post a picture of it.
> 
> Thanks for volunteering!


Very nice!


----------



## splattttttt

bpegler said:


> Santos Flying Pig. Really a very nice custom, big volumes of smoke. Twang like you can taste the Cuban barnyard out the ying yang.


Bob, with age or fresh?


----------



## Scott W.

bpegler said:


> Scott, I don't do pictures, but I believe you do. After you PM me your address, you can try one and post a picture of it.
> 
> Thanks for volunteering!


What? I'm a lousy photographer:biglaugh: I am blown away Bob.


----------



## bpegler

splattttttt said:


> Bob, with age or fresh?


Maybe 3 weeks old. About as fresh as can be. I have cigar bipolar disease. Aged regular production, fresh customs. Rarely anything in the middle.


----------



## nfusion770

Trinidad robusto extra may 11, i think. One of my older boxes. For some reason seems like a better RG than the monte 520, but just a touch smaller. Sweet, toasted twang to my non advanced palate.


----------



## Scott W.

PLPC


----------



## nfusion770

Plpc and bolivar finos are on the next order for sure.


----------



## Scott W.

These are good. I bought a fiver from a friend...when things improve, they are on the list. This is my last but I was really jonesing for one.


----------



## splattttttt

bpegler said:


> Maybe 3 weeks old. About as fresh as can be. I have cigar bipolar disease. Aged regular production, fresh customs. Rarely anything in the middle.


actually an ingenious way to maintain rotations. Clever!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

I smoked my 2nd of 3 Quintero Favoritos and this time I used a V-cutter that I traded one of my many guillotine cutters for at my local B&M. The first one I tried I used the guillotine - and had to spend the entire time spitting out tobacco bits and pieces off my tongue. Flavor was spot on Habana-esque but I couldn't enjoy it due to this. It also came off as pretty underfilled. But the V-cut made a 75% improvement in my experience.


----------



## chargerfan

06 Cohiba Corona Especial.


----------



## protekk

A 2012 JL No.1 on a beautiful NY afternoon............


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1............love these


----------



## EricF

'09 VR Petite Robaina RE Canada


----------



## avitti

Boli petite belicosos el---thank you piperdown--Eric--might just have to grab a box of these


----------



## asmartbull

EricF said:


> '09 VR Petite Robaina RE Canada


Eric
Are these worth the price of admission ???


----------



## asmartbull

10 SLR DC..............When an "A" just isn't long enough


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo VI thanks Jimmy!


----------



## EricF

asmartbull said:


> Eric
> Are these worth the price of admission ???


I think so. I have had to look around for the 3/4 of a box I have and not one has let me down yet.


----------



## EricF

'06 PSP2
'12 Boli RC
'09 RACF


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez #5 ---


----------



## asmartbull

08 Distinguidos......This one was really on.........sad they are not all this good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sitting back with a PSP#2 TEB 08 and a Speak Easy Big Daddy IPA!
It really doesn't get any better!
Thanks Bullman you da Man!


----------



## EricF

'11 RyJ Wide Churchill


----------



## Damselnotindistress

El Rey Del Mundo Anniversary Asia RE 2012. Nubbed it! GREAT!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just fired up my first Cohiba! 07 Siglo II. This thing is fanfreakentastic. Paired with an ice cold guiness.


----------



## asmartbull

08 SW.........Firmer draw than I prefer, but very good flavor


----------



## protekk

2008 H.Upmann connie no.1 on a beautiful NY afternoon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another PSP#2 TEB 08 Speak Easy Prohibition Ale after some grilled cheese and parsley sausages.


----------



## Wildone

Cuaba.........
View attachment 77025


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Sublime EL 04.

This cigar is a good example of why you can spend stupid money and feel good about it. 

Is it really worth 6 times the cost of an excellent regular production cigar?

Yep...


----------



## EricF

'12 PLMC
'11 Cohiba Sig III


----------



## avitti

bpegler said:


> Cohiba Sublime EL 04.
> 
> Is it really worth 6 times the cost of an excellent regular production cigar?
> 
> Yep...


BOB--that has got to be the 64,000 dollar question and the quintessential answer.


----------



## bpegler

avitti said:


> BOB--that has got to be the 64,000 dollar question and the quintessential answer.


You know, Tony I get a little tired of people who have never tried a certain cigar deciding that they "can't be worth it".

As you well know, some of them are...


----------



## piperdown

bpegler said:


> You know, Tony I get a little tired of people who have never tried a certain cigar deciding that they "can't be worth it".
> 
> As you well know, some of them are...


I apologize Bob as I'm guilty of making that comment more than once.
I really shouldn't say that because I'm one of the first to say to friends 'yes, this scotch IS worth X', when they find out what I've spent on a bottle.


----------



## bpegler

piperdown said:


> I apologize Bob as I'm guilty of making that comment more than once.
> I really shouldn't say that because I'm one of the first to say to friends 'yes, this scotch IS worth X', when they find out what I've spent on a bottle.


Eric, I find your posts both thoughtful and well informed.

I was really talking about a long thread I read on another forum about Montecristo GRs. A supposed expert, who has about a million posts, held out his negative opinion about these.

Problem is, he had never smoked one.

I get tired of opinionated post hogs, who have little or no experience to back up their claims.

You don't resemble think at all, Eric.


----------



## piperdown

bpegler said:


> Eric, I find your posts both thoughtful and well informed.
> 
> I was really talking about a long thread I read on another forum about Montecristo GRs. A supposed expert, who has about a million posts, held out his negative opinion about these.
> 
> Problem is, he had never smoked one.
> 
> I get tired of opinionated post hogs, who have little or no experience to back up their claims.
> 
> You don't resemble think at all, Eric.


Bob, I didn't think you were pointing fingers at me or most on here, but I gave the apology because I have been guilty about posting on 'how can the experience justify the price' without taking into consideration many aspects; aspects that after consideration make an incredible difference.
It is something I work at constantly as its too easy to give opinions without knowledge or experience.
Reminds me of the old saying, walk a mile in another mans shoes.....


----------



## djsmiles

The gf and I enjoying Party Shorts.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar Britanica UK RE 2012. Absolutely fantastic all the way through to the nub!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain frying some Bacon gonna grab a dozen eggs.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Cadillac

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain frying some Bacon gonna grab a dozen eggs.
> Happy Sunday all!


Nice!

I'm thinkin' the same thing.....

Smoking an El Principe w/ a Stabuck's Sumatra - Then I'm going to get the cast iron fired up with some bacon & eggs.


----------



## klittle250

I'm pulling a Tony this morning. Big breakfast, tall coffee, Party Short


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77041


Hoyo.......These are comming around nicely.....Happy Sunday......


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Rass. I forget the box code but still very young. Good smoke but a little harsh. I need to forget about these for a while.


----------



## asmartbull

09 Upmann #2 ............makes me wonder why I stray from regular production !!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Montie #2 from 07 after a Sunday Pasta Dinner.


----------



## klittle250

It looked like Wildlone was on to something....


----------



## piperdown

Dip #2 from '08 courtesy of Jeff ( @harley33 ).
Damn good cigar! Great flavor, very good draw, decent burn but had to touch it up a bit. 
With the flavor on these I didn't care about the burn, wish it could go on and on....


----------



## avitti

06 Partagas Coronas-wondering if i can track these down--


----------



## olotti

12' BPC absolutely fantastic. I have about five left from the box and this one has been the standout. I thought it was going to be a little hard on the draw but it opened right up after lighting and only excelled. Pure Boli in this one, coffee, earth a little dark chocolate, some craminess and a gorgeous pepper through the nose, started med then went right into med-full. The smoke smelled of roasted coffee and burnt/ dark chocolate and cedar.


----------



## olotti

In regards to the Party corona post, I forgot to quote. GL one of my fav Partagas cigars. They're out there but a little more pricey since being discontinued. If you have the funds they're def worth it.


----------



## EricF

'10 SCdlH EL Principe
'11 JL #1 
2010 Monte Grand Edmundo EL


----------



## BamaDoc77

Hamlet Flying Pig...omg


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M:smoke:
PSP#2 08 lunchtime.:smoke:
PSD#4 09 Now.:smoke:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

05 JLP cremas. These may be short filler but man, they just rock! :rockon:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77085

ERdM Corona Deluxe........


----------



## EricF

'01 Fonseco Cosacos
'04 RyJ Ex #4


----------



## asmartbull

Revisiting an the 10 Monte #2 ......The first 2/3's were as good as any Monte I have ever smoked...
The last 1/3 showed it's youth...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short A.M
JL#2 Lunch
BBF now with a speak easy Prohibition ALE!


----------



## JG5000

Serie D no 4. Second one from the box and plugged again. The aroma and what smoke I can get out of it is good. They have been in my humi for over a month at 61.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77096


R.A. Gran Robo & a Corona beer......


----------



## klittle250

Finished this up after work and enjoyed my first ever VR Famosa during the process, it definitely won't be my last. I honestly never knew why they made nubber tools until I moved over to the dark side, now I know.


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> View attachment 77096
> 
> 
> R.A. Gran Robo & a Corona beer......


What are your thoughts ???


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> What are your thoughts ???


Started out a little grassy (dry) for the first inch then started to develop some good sweetness
the last was well worth the wait........


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Gran Brittanica UK Regional


----------



## olotti

BCE 07' from a cab. Absolutely sensational, 95 rated cigar all the way and they have atleast another decade on em. They won't last that long I can assure you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partragas short A.M

PSP#2 09 Lunch

PSD#4 11 with a Sierra Nevada Stout after some grilled T-Bones!


----------



## bpegler

Edmundo Dantes 54 RE Mexico. Really a very nice smoke, lots of Montecristo flavor.


----------



## piperdown

Carlos Fernandez (sp?) custom roll. Behike size.
I'm not sure I can adequately express the shear pleasure I had smoking that cigar.
Thick, rich smoke that was light at the same time. Floral hints with vanilla, light oakyness, and baking spices.
Each 1/3 was something new and exciting.
A rass reminds me of this cigar but the CF was so much more.....


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way to work.


----------



## Scott W.

Santos Flying Pig custom, thanks Bob! Pictures as promised out by the fire.


----------



## bpegler

Scott, you are now my official photographer!

Hope it smoked well for you, my friend.


----------



## Scott W.

Still on it. Very woodsy, a little leather and some damn good twang. Nice long finish on this too.....loving it


----------



## MarkC

I lit up a Monte #4 and the Sharks score immediately. Coincidence? I think not...


----------



## avitti

09-898 getting better everytime i light one up


----------



## nfusion770

2010 Monte Seleccion Robustos. These are pretty expensive but man, every one of them is really good.


----------



## nfusion770

And now a Monte 2 of unknown origin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partags short A.M
PSD#4 Lunch
Partagas Salomone LCDH release with a Sierra Nevada Porter now.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Punch punch and a few drams of highland park 12. Not the best combo but my only options right now (traveling).


----------



## EricF

Undated Sig II
Undated Cohiba CE
'12 Boli RC


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5- 07 Boli Coronas Extra-mojito chaser double it up for my friend Carlo -on the back porch.just finished up


----------



## Scott W.

Not a bad night Vit! Sounds great


----------



## Simon.G

Thinking to fire up a WARLOCK after work today. Drink wise, I've got a can of Bacardi and Ginger Ale.
Fingers crossed tomorrow will be a cuban with either Red Wine, or some liquor...


----------



## piperdown

I'm either going to sample a young psd4 to see how they're doing or fire up a rass.

At least I have this afternoon to make the decision for the ride home.


----------



## asmartbull

HU 1/2 corona..........these have gone to bed
Hoyo CS..........Not much better


----------



## protekk

An H. Upmann No.2 while BBQ some rib eye:


----------



## piperdown

piperdown said:


> I'm either going to sample a young psd4 to see how they're doing or fire up a rass.
> 
> At least I have this afternoon to make the decision for the ride home.


Harrumph! Neither, needed a shorter smoke so....party short '09


----------



## CeeGar

Alright, I give up. I go out to smoke..it starts raining. I come in...it stops. Done this twice now, not doing it again.:rant:


----------



## piperdown

CeeGar said:


> Alright, I give up. I go out to smoke..it starts raining. I come in...it stops. Done this twice now, not doing it again.:rant:


Lol!


----------



## EricF

'08 Parti PC
'09 RACF


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> Alright, I give up. I go out to smoke..it starts raining. I come in...it stops. Done this twice now, not doing it again.:rant:


Just go outside with your umbrella......lol


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Just go outside with your umbrella......lol


I'm not that dedicated tonight. Think I'll just stay in and drink....:drinking:


----------



## nfusion770

CeeGar said:


> I'm not that dedicated tonight. Think I'll just stay in and drink....:drinking:


:big laugh:

Count your blessings, it friggen snowed here today. Unbelievable. Thank god for smoking inside.

Siglo 6 with a year on it, BTW.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME coffee black Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese and Lox.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo de Monterrey du Prince HR!


----------



## bpegler

Custom rolled lonsdale, on a cool wet afternoon. Can't name the roller, but I'm sure many of you can guess. 

Some very nice almond in this cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hoyo Palma 3 fingers of Pappy Great day sunny and in the 70's Thanks SCOTT W!


----------



## protekk

Boli SImones.....I love these..


----------



## Hopperb

young Siglo VI (ABR12) but not bad in the first 1/3


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hoyo Palma 3 fingers of Pappy Great day sunny and in the 70's Thanks SCOTT W!


Let us know what you think.


----------



## EricF

'08 Trini Robo E
'12 HDM Epi #2


----------



## harley33

898, perfect as always.


----------



## pippin925

PSD No4 thanks to Wallbright. This is only my 2nd cc and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Let us know what you think.


It was very nice rich mild woody tangy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II Jamaican Blue mountain Black.
No breakfast today heading to the city to get my daughter a prom dress.
Then its a big lunch in China Town.
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## CeeGar

Finally caught a break in the rain. Coffee & '06 Monte 4...oh so good.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Finos..............Yummy


----------



## protekk

A 2011 H. Upmann SW.....nice day nice cigar=great life!


----------



## avitti

97 partagas charlottes--small glass of homemade red vino


----------



## asmartbull

Cracked my last cab of 07 BCE's........this is even better than previous cabs !........Brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 and a couple of margaritas yesterday for Cinco de Mayo.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## nfusion770

My first Por Larranaga of any kind- Belicoso Extra. Came in a sampler so all I know is it has been resting for a month. Fantastic cigar, I need to get a box.


----------



## smoking ash

Monte #2 with coffee for a afternoon relaxation break.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short A.M

PSD#4 Lunch

St Luis Rey Serie A 2000 now Thanks SCOTT W!


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1 OK
Monte 4, 06, ok
09 Sig II, ok


----------



## harley33

Custom lonsdale. Absolutely heaven.


----------



## avitti

97 party lonsdales- while herfing w/a few friends


----------



## Scott W.

09 Monte #5 with a side of Jack thanks to a Buddy of mine from BROOKLYN!


----------



## splattttttt

harley33 said:


> Custom lonsdale. Absolutely heaven.


Oh. Diverting by using code eh?


----------



## harley33

splattttttt said:


> Oh. Diverting by using code eh?


Who,me? Never... :lie:


----------



## aea6574

VR Unicos last night with a few fingers of Four Roses Single Barrel.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
JL#2 at Lunch
PSD#4 3 fingers of Pappy now.
Coming in 5 days ahead of schedule with tomorrow off Priceless!


----------



## asmartbull

Trin Rob E
I am glad everyone stopped talking about these !!!


----------



## shakinghorizons

Party Short - unknown age


----------



## EricF

'12 Parti Short
'11 Trini Fundy


----------



## Scott W.

Gonna tuck into a 99 party Charlotte, thanks Tony B!









About an inch and a half in and WOW, what a little flavor bomb. Pairing great with the iced coffee.


----------



## BMack

Had a horrible day after a pretty crappy week and a half, so I figured I'd turn it around with my "white whale" cigar...the cigar I've been dying to try for soo long.

RyJ 2004...that turned out to be overfilled in the head and underfilled in the foot, even numerous attempts with my draw tool didn't help for more than a puff or two. Moral of story; If you have a bad day and think it can't get worse...don't smoke the cigar you've been eying for years.


----------



## john_007

BMack said:


> Had a horrible day after a pretty crappy week and a half, so I figured I'd turn it around with my "white whale" cigar...the cigar I've been dying to try for soo long.
> 
> RyJ 2004...that turned out to be overfilled in the head and underfilled in the foot, even numerous attempts with my draw tool didn't help for more than a puff or two. Moral of story; If you have a bad day and think it can't get worse...don't smoke the cigar you've been eying for years.
> 
> Really sorry to hear its been rough as of late, hope thing get better soon.
> 
> I'm smoking a party 898 really not impressed by the first two thirds, last third things a picking up. At one point loads of twang faded fast now just good smoke no decernable flavors really.


----------



## Scott W.

BMack said:


> Had a horrible day after a pretty crappy week and a half, so I figured I'd turn it around with my "white whale" cigar...the cigar I've been dying to try for soo long.
> 
> RyJ 2004...that turned out to be overfilled in the head and underfilled in the foot, even numerous attempts with my draw tool didn't help for more than a puff or two. Moral of story; If you have a bad day and think it can't get worse...don't smoke the cigar you've been eying for years.


A crappy end to a crappy day. I home tomorrow treats you better Brian.


----------



## avitti

Exclusivo Italia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!
Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 09 after a Capocollo and provolone sandwich with vinegar peppers and a Sam Adams Boston lager!


----------



## piperdown

Pic self explaining


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

JL no 1 with a Spanish coffee. :thumb:


----------



## smoking ash

Monte #4 and a few fat tires


----------



## jurgenph

john_007 said:


> I'm smoking a party 898 really not impressed by the first two thirds, last third things a picking up. At one point loads of twang faded fast now just good smoke no decernable flavors really.


what year was it? i recently had my 1st 898, it was a 2011 (sept IIRC)
it was not a bad cigar, but it was *very* mild.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black!
> Have a great day gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


Tony, how long do you rest/age those shorts?
so far, the best one i've had was ROTT.

J.


----------



## john_007

jurgenph said:


> what year was it? i recently had my 1st 898, it was a 2011 (sept IIRC)
> it was not a bad cigar, but it was *very* mild.
> 
> Tony, how long do you rest/age those shorts?
> so far, the best one i've had was ROTT.
> 
> J.


It was a 12 I think can't remember what month as I gave the box to a friend. Started out really mild, not what I've come to expect from partagas. It did pick up and smoked to the nub.


----------



## protekk

A 2010 Bolivar Coronas Extra with a Southern Tier Imperial stout while my blood pressure skyrockets watching the Ranger game...


----------



## EricF

'08 BGM
'11 Punch RS 12
'11 RA EL


----------



## Scott W.

Sounds like a good night Eric!


----------



## Habanolover

My last '07 Boli Simones. While it was :dr the fact that is was my last one is


----------



## Dazz

Bolivar PC with a cup of coffee. It was a little windy today so I had to do a couple of touch ups, otherwise it was beautiful, as always .

























Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## piperdown

Habanolover said:


> My last '07 Boli Simones. While it was :dr the fact that is was my last one is


Ughh, that sucks you're out!


----------



## asmartbull

Habanolover said:


> My last '07 Boli Simones. While it was :dr the fact that is was my last one is


pm sent


----------



## Habanolover

asmartbull said:


> pm sent


Received. Thanks Al. :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

Monte PE 2010. Sick period still there, albeit much diminished.


----------



## Habanolover

BamaDoc77 said:


> Monte PE 2010. Sick period still there, albeit much diminished.


Let us know when they turn around. I have heard from others that these needed more time.


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short while enjoying a day off.


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5--went deep,going deeper


----------



## asmartbull

09 Juan Lopex #1 ...a very enjoyable corona gorda, but not sure I will buy another box


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jurgenph said:


> what year was it? i recently had my 1st 898, it was a 2011 (sept IIRC)
> it was not a bad cigar, but it was *very* mild.
> 
> Tony, how long do you rest/age those shorts?
> so far, the best one i've had was ROTT.
> 
> J.


I like em fresh no more than 3 years old!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS in the A.M
PSP#2 09 after lunch.
Coro 08 and a DOS EQUIS now


----------



## EricF

'12 Boli RC on the way to work
'09 VR Familiar before dinner
'12 PSD4 after dinner


----------



## BamaDoc77

Hamlet Salamone


----------



## thegunslinger

Last night a '12 Boli Tubos #1 w/lemon water.










Tonight a '12 H. Upmann Mag 46 w/Sam Adams White Lantern.


----------



## piperdown

Smoked a '10 rass on the way home last night.
Damn, what a great cigar!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77354

98 Parti 898 V & cup of Hot Green Tea.........


----------



## piperdown

Wildone said:


> View attachment 77354
> 
> 98 Parti 898 V & cup of Hot Green Tea.........


Damn! That's a fine looking cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Pc in the A.M
PSD#4 at lunch with my crew.
Montie 520 3 fingers of Pappy now T.G.I.F!


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A for lunch
08 Connie 1 for dinner

A great diet for a FRiday


----------



## BamaDoc77

Carlos Fernandez custom Conde 109.


----------



## BamaDoc77

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Pc in the A.M
> PSD#4 at lunch with my crew.
> Montie 520 3 fingers of Pappy now T.G.I.F!


Totally in love with the 520. Dense, young, so much potential.


----------



## CeeGar

Another CF custom short piramide tonight. Love this cigar....a lot.


----------



## avitti

Either a Partagas Connaisseur # 1 from 02 or a Partagas corona from 06 will get burned tonight.Carlo can smoke the one i don't pick


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Either a Partagas Connaisseur # 1 from 02 or a Partagas corona from 06 will get burned tonight.Carlo can smoke the one i don't pick


Can't really go wrong, can you?? :wink:


----------



## protekk

A perfect 2008 Dip 4 with an Anchor Steam 2012 Christmas Ale chaser after work:



Tonight it is a custom roll with a cigar city Bolita Double Brown Ale while watching the NY Rangers:


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI while having some Four Roses Small Batch 2012 and watching the Red Wings.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## piperdown

Old stand by and ever faithful.....Boli pc.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Espana RE


----------



## Scott W.

Monte #5 , thanks T!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Totally in love with the 520. Dense, young, so much potential.


Sadly Bama i just can't figure the 520 out yet.
Like the Montie Sublime, Grand Edmundo, i just don't get it.
I think it will age very well the tobacco and construction are top notch.
But the profile leaves me wanting.
For me the #2 still gets it done my favorite Montie.
Glad to hear you are enjoying them!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

scottw said:


> Monte #5 , thanks T!


My pleasure how was it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Tall Iced Coffee gonna start breakfast soon kids still sleeping have a great day all!


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My pleasure how was it?


I really enjoyed it, very much


----------



## EricF

'12 Party Short to start the day.


----------



## asmartbull

Going to "church" with an 08 SLR......shows promise...will report back later


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Re damn sweet cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ramon Allones Re damn sweet cigar.


Tony
What RE ???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> What RE ???












Not my picture but that's the cigar.

Ramon Allones Estupendos RE Asia Pacifico


----------



## asmartbull

HU Royal Robusto damn these are going to be good


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way in to work.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 bolivar Pc. 

These are good. I'm saving half the box cant wait to watch em age.


----------



## piperdown

Psd4 earlier today.
Woof that was one spicy cigar. Wonder if the roller had been eating habanero peppers while rolling.


----------



## harley33

Connie 1 and my Dad enjoyed a CCE. These times don't happen enough.


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> HU Royal Robusto damn these are going to be good


Yep..went deep on em....great minds think alike!


----------



## Scott W.

2008 BRC, better than the last one I smoked 6 months ago. Might wait another 6 months for the next. Only 7 left in this box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jam blue mountain big breakfast.
Don't forget to hug a Mom Today!
HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

ERdM & Hot Green Tea........ Happy Sunday n wishing all the Mothers a Wonderful Day........ Treat them well Dads.......
View attachment 77401


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Phoenicio Lebanon Regional Edition and a Seltzer while smoking some ribs!


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ramon Allones Phoenicio Lebanon Regional Edition and a Seltzer while smoking some ribs!


Sounds like its a Great Day.........


----------



## CeeGar

2005 Cohiba Lancero gifted a couple years ago by TonyB. A little Crown Reserve on the side. Thanks for the excellent smoke, my friend. Happy Mother's day to all the special ladies out there!


----------



## Scott W.

Oh snap! What a sexy picture.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77414

& glass of Tawny ...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Sounds like its a Great Day.........


Not to shabby



CeeGar said:


> 2005 Cohiba Lancero gifted a couple years ago by TonyB. A little Crown Reserve on the side. Thanks for the excellent smoke, my friend. Happy Mother's day to all the special ladies out there!


Can't believe you held on to it so long!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Sounds like its a Great Day.........





Wildone said:


> View attachment 77414
> 
> & glass of Tawny ...........


There's times like now where i don't really feel like a cigar.
I come across one of your pictures.
And man i feel like i am right there.


----------



## asmartbull

07 PLPC......worth the wait....


----------



## klittle250

Had a nice Sig II today thanks to @OldSkoolTarHeel


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Greeting the newbies has made me hungry LOL!
BCE 07 Sierra Nevada Stout!


----------



## olotti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Greeting the newbies has made me hungry LOL!
> BCE 07 Sierra Nevada Stout!


Im debating one myself, such a stellar cigar.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo PC


----------



## asmartbull

Just trying some recent production to get a starting point.
Today it was the 12 Connie 1.......going to be years for this one,,,,but buy them all day long at 160.00


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas shorts all day on my 5th now!


----------



## asmartbull

06 Monte ESP #2 ......hard to beat these with regular production


----------



## olotti

Another stellar bpc's from my new box. See my review for thoughts on the first out of the box I smoked. So far 2-2 this is gonna b a hard box to lay down.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77433

Boli Bret.......


----------



## smoking ash

Bolivar Simones CRE 2008 with a few NBB Rolle Bolle.


----------



## Scott W.

1998 punch PC from the sale days. Actually a good smoke.


----------



## Sarge

my last PSD4 from my one and only purchase. think box stamp was late '09, might have been early '10. Kinda disappointed. Not really living up to PSD4 standards. Not to say it's bad but they've been much better


----------



## smoking ash

H Upmann 48


----------



## piperdown

Pulled a psd4 from a march '10 box to compare to the '12 I smoked within the past week.
Spice is still there but much more mellow than the '12.
I think the '10 still needs another year or so to really hit its stride.


----------



## nfusion770

My first Paratagas Lusitania- no idea on age. Just simply awesome. I bought a box blind that is in transit- so glad I did.


----------



## Hopperb

Party 898


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte PE...........just ok


----------



## jabuan

In the midst of nubbing my first habano. Monte #4 feb 11

Wooo!


----------



## smoking ash

HDM palmas with black coffee


----------



## JG5000

HDM coronation beautiful wrapper. plugged.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Famosos.....these are coming into their own...


----------



## BamaDoc77

RG corona


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> RG corona


Doc,
Thoughts ???


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> Doc,
> Thoughts ???


Pretty good. These are a few years old and have developed quite nicely. A little soapy tasting mid way for a minute but a nice afternoon cigar nonetheless. Send me your address and I will send you a few..


----------



## asmartbull

BamaDoc77 said:


> Pretty good. These are a few years old and have developed quite nicely. A little soapy tasting mid way for a minute but a nice afternoon cigar nonetheless. Send me your address and I will send you a few..


No need, I have some Corona Gorda's on the way.....just curious....


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> No need, I have some Corona Gorda's on the way.....just curious....


Ok, then someone else send me his address


----------



## JG5000

Bolivar tubos 2 w some eagle rare. Nice combo


----------



## UTKhodgy

BamaDoc77 said:


> Ok, then someone else send me his address


Looks like there might be someone who dislikes him enough to do just that.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/325856-why-i-hate-al.html

;-)


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77471

Cuaba & Ice Water...........


----------



## olotti

Another stellar Dec 12 BPC. So solid for just 6 months This box wont make it through the summer. Paired with a nice heavy local stout, pure magic together, loads of chocolate, coffee and spice.


----------



## avitti

05-Monte 2--no complaints with this one--it was on the mark


----------



## piperdown

The last Monte #4 from '10 I had. At least I think it might be the last since I only rumaged around a little bit.

Very nice cigar. Glad I've got a couple boxes of these...sad that they're young right now.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Dip 2...........very nice


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked a '12 Boli RC last night.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Some old Davidoff thing. ...


----------



## EricF

'12 PSD4 on the way to work
'12 BRC on the way home


----------



## orion1

I smoked my first CC. It was a RASS. I don't know if they get better with age but it tasted darn good to me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So many cigars over the past few days. But this one is really hitting the spot a plain old Montie #2 from 07!
"Top of the world ma"


----------



## EricF

'11 Trini Fundy after dinner


----------



## piperdown

orion1 said:


> I smoked my first CC. It was a RASS. I don't know if they get better with age but it tasted darn good to me.


Rass are phenomenal and do get better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a great day all!


----------



## protekk

A 2005 monte especiales No 2.......very enjoyable....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones with the 2nd LCDH band thanks Jimmy!


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way in to work.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sir Winston....IMHO the best regular production cigar, year after year


----------



## chargerfan

H. Upmann Half Corona. IMO, best stick for the money out there. $5-$6, had some good and some great. I dry boxed tonight's stick for 2 days and it was phenomenal!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jamaican blue mountain black big breakfast Cohiba siglo III.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77518

UHC & creamed Coffee....... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 09 on this rainy day by the bay!


----------



## avitti

Siglo I coffee dark -watching the rain fall---


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudos EL 07. In really good cigars, there is a point where they shift from good to really special. Imho, this is now officially a special cigar. A bit floral perhaps, but with real depth.

A bit of heresy, these may be smoking better than the 04 EL Hermosos #2 . Which is a shame, because I'm so deep in the 04s.

That's life I suppose.


----------



## EricF

'10 SCdlH El Principe
'99 Parti de Parti #1 
'02 LGC MDO #4


----------



## asmartbull

99 898 UV...perfect
08 Connie 1...my go-to


----------



## klittle250

2010 Monte Grand Edmundo, pretty tasty to my noobish palette


----------



## bpegler

klittle250 said:


> 2010 Monte Grand Edmundo, pretty tasty to my noobish palette


Your palette is just fine...


----------



## protekk

An 2006 SCDLH Mercaderes before the Rangers loss......


----------



## djsmiles

protekk said:


> An 2006 SCDLH Mercaderes before the Rangers loss......


Unfortunately, I did not have a CC to celebrate a Bruins win. :dude::mrgreen:


----------



## avitti

Sparking a few Monte Grand Edmundos----Carlo is stopping buy and we're going to check on their progression

View attachment 77529


----------



## EricF

'08 Parti Mille Fleur
'09 Parti 898


----------



## piperdown

HU half corona date unknown.
Broke my rule about letting them acclimate.
Out of the freezer at 2 pm, fired one up at 6:30 pm.
Great little smoke. I foresee a couple boxes if I can find them.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77542

Soaking in the Tub with a light Rainfall ........


----------



## nfusion770

Picked up a few monte gran reservas and figured I had to try one know what I had. I didn't know they made a cigar this good-never wanted it to end. I had a 10 year old sir Winnie last night and it was outstanding as well. Great weekend to say the least


----------



## avitti

Progress report on the MGE--imo-a picture says a 1000 words--

View attachment 77543


----------



## ColdSmoker

smoked a Quintero Panatelas (127x37) this afternoon. Crappy draw and the wrapper was all jacked up but I suspect that was only due to a rough road to its final resting place in my stinky. 

With some work and persistence I finally got her opened up and was rewarded. Some wood and nut (he said "wood and nut") flavors that I have never tasted. Great sweet tobacco consistency the whole way through. I'd give it 85 but had it burned right it would be a 92+ stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Playing hooky today gotta take the Corvette in for an alignment.
Summers almost here its a short season Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

nfusion770 said:


> Picked up a few monte gran reservas and figured I had to try one know what I had. I didn't know they made a cigar this good-never wanted it to end. I had a 10 year old sir Winnie last night and it was outstanding as well. Great weekend to say the least


Yeah those MGR'S are off the hook mad good!
Best #2 i ever smoked bar none.
I just met a guy John who smoked one over the weekend he said it was okay.
I said to him where did you get it he replies a friend of a friend who got them in a group buy.
I politely explained to him about all the fakes around.
He says i figured that!
Its a shame really anytime i meet someone that dislikes a Cuban Cigar.
The story is the same.


----------



## Simon.G

Saturday: H.Upmann Half Corona
Thoughts: Sharp spice: start-midway. Spice mellows out midway and slowly diminishes with bags of smoke along the way! I LIKE!











Sunday: Saint Luis Rey Serie A
Thoughts: Slightly tight draw. Not much going on flavour wise for my liking. Laid to rest around 2/3's in.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1 (50 Cab)....a great early day cigars, whether it be with coffee or iced tea..
These have improved since last Summer


----------



## nfusion770

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah those MGR'S are off the hook mad good!
> Best #2 [/URL] i ever smoked bar none.
> I just met a guy John who smoked one over the weekend he said it was okay.
> I said to him where did you get it he replies a friend of a friend who got them in a group buy.
> I politely explained to him about all the fakes around.
> He says i figured that!
> Its a shame really anytime i meet someone that dislikes a Cuban Cigar.
> The story is the same.


I have heard a lot of them are re-banded #2 's but I suppose it could be even worse than that. For the price you want to know who you are getting them from.

I am not great at picking out flavors but I have smoked enough cigars to know what I think is great. You can tell these are great by the beautiful, pungent odor. This thing covered my mouth with flavor, made it water and the finish lasted forever. It was truly the best cigar I have ever had. I hardly ever nub cigars, but I nubbed this one.


----------



## asmartbull

1/2 corona.....perfect when time is short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 07 or 09 can't remember.


----------



## asmartbull

08 HU CM..........these have got real good


----------



## orion1

Today I had my first Monte #2 (2012). Creamy with hints of coffee and leather but not as spicy as I was expecting. No burn or construction issues. I enjoyed it but was not blown away. We'll see what resting them does.


----------



## protekk

A Boli PC (2010?) gifted by a fine BOTL......outside with the little ones. Life is good!


----------



## EricF

'12 BBF
'12 RyJ Churchill Tubo


----------



## olotti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> JL#2 07 or 09 can't remember.


How was this? Both years are supposed to be very good. Very underrated cigar and sometimes can surprise with a little bit of power, but it's not consistent power mostly a nice med. body smoke.


----------



## klittle250

My first RASS


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77556

BBF on the pleasant Eve..............


----------



## john_007

Great minds think alike.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo & Julieta Milles Fleurs. Is it me or are almost all R&J's these days smoking hot???


----------



## smoking ash

RACC with ice water and sprig of fresh mint


----------



## asmartbull

El Principe with coffee.....the breakfast of champions


----------



## smoking ash

Siglo II just before the rain started. again..


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A.......


----------



## EricF

'12 JL #1 on the way home
'12 Monte #2 after dinner


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77570

R.A. after mowing the Lawn.......coming along nicely.........


----------



## djsmiles

Siglo II


----------



## avitti

06 Siglo VI--root beer chaser...was good -not great


----------



## smoking ash

Monte #4 and black coffee beautiful start to the day..


----------



## klittle250

smoking ash said:


> Monte #4 and black coffee beautiful start to the day..


Yup, much nicer day today. Nice to see another Arkansan on here


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short


----------



## smoking ash

klittle250 said:


> Yup, much nicer day today. Nice to see another Arkansan on here


And what a day it turned out to be! Hope you got a chance to enjoy it! Hopefully you had time to burn something...

lunch then a PSD4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So Many Partagas so little time!


----------



## asmartbull

a 2010 Monte #2 
If they were all this good, I would seldom smoke anything else........

Well, that really isn't true, but you get the point


----------



## [email protected]

A few cohiba minis and a ERdM demi, time is always of the essence


----------



## piperdown

Currently a HdM palmas courtesy of @asmartbull

2 inches in and enjoying this cigar.
While it has woodiness it not super strong but more mellow. Dry but rich....kinda hard to explain.


----------



## klittle250

My first Hoyo EE


----------



## caputofj

celebrating passing my boards....been 10 years of training/lots of sacrifice...Think I will choose a Cohiba Lancero that I have been saving with some george stagg.....


----------



## piperdown

CF custom roll behike size.
Been resting for about 6 weeks.
Interesting soapy hit right off the bat but not really bad.
Bit of what I take as white pepper.
Very clean tasting and smooth, at least for the first couple inches.

I think I wish I would have got a few more.


----------



## nfusion770

In the middle of a SLR Regios. No idea on age/ box code.


----------



## splattttttt

caputofj said:


> celebrating passing my boards....been 10 years of training/lots of sacrifice...Think I will choose a Cohiba Lancero that I have been saving with some george stagg.....


Congratulations Frank :clap2:


----------



## avitti

Partagas LE 04 Serie D # 1 -mojito chaser


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77600

ERdM Lons..........


----------



## asmartbull

2010 Sig II....just ok


----------



## BamaDoc77

HU Londres


----------



## crgcpro

Smoking through a birthday package from one of my buds at CBID:

Trini Fundadores 6/99
LGC Medaille D'or #3 3/02
HdM Le Hoyo du Dauphin....very old!

Great evening to smoke some nice aged ones!


----------



## avitti

Jl # 5

View attachment 77618


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V coffee black!
Early start on this Memorial Day weekend!
Have a Happy , Healthy everyone!


----------



## yellot00tr

Quick smoke-Montecriso Purito while walking to work. Really tasty for such a small, short filler smoke. Like smoking a hot chocolate


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 ERDM Choix Supreme.
Nice lunch and a Shipyard IPA!


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Petit Piramide.......These have come a long way and the their future is promising....


----------



## OnePyroTec

home for an few days so the first thing I pulled out was a nice custom roll with a shaggy foot and pigtail head arty:


----------



## orion1

I am smoking my first Monte LE 2010. It is the first time I taste salt in a cigar. Very interesting. I am going to let the rest rest for few months.


----------



## klittle250




----------



## EricF

'12 Parti Short
Undated Cohiba CE
'11 PSD4 before dinner
'02 RA 898V after dinner with some Glenfiddich 12yr

Happy Birthday to me! :tu


----------



## Wildone

EricF said:


> '12 Parti Short
> Undated Cohiba CE
> '11 PSD4 before dinner
> '02 RA 898V after dinner with some Glenfiddich 12yr
> 
> Happy Birthday to me! :tu


Sounds like it was.....Happy B-Day.....


----------



## djsmiles

Monty # 4


----------



## Habano

2008 Partagas Lusi.


----------



## olotti

Another stellar BPC 12' but this had hints of ammonia through the nose then the next draw it would be gone so this will prob be the last for 2 months then I'll go back again. Still an awesome cigar as the boli flavor comes through in spades.


----------



## protekk

A 2011 Siglo II perfect burn, tons of smoke impeccable taste......it was a good night!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 Coffee black watching the rain hit the shoreline!


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee w/hazelnut-homemade crumb cake--what's not to like


----------



## avitti

Upmann 1/2 corona--got to thank the 'Bullman' for suggesting these-gem of a small cigar


----------



## bpegler

Spectacular sunshine. Sitting by the pool smoking a RyJ Cazadore from a 2000 box. Spicy nutty goodness. Age has mellowed these Hunters a bit.

BTW, for those who, like myself at one time, avoid these "bad years", there are some real gems out there. I think that provenance and storage are critical factors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Seafood lunch down the bay!
Walking back a Partagas 898V from 07 rains holding up for now anyways!


----------



## asmartbull

RA Celestial Finos.....didn't suck..


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77638

Diplo with Coffee this Morn..........


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short


----------



## john_007

While smoking 4 racks of ribs, going to be a good night. Cain is going to defend his belt.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 while watching the Red Wings not finish up against Chicago.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77649

HdM & Hot Chocolate....... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloIII Jamaican blue mountain black!
Big Breakfast thanks Lily!
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## KcJason1

Havent smoked yet today but here is yesterdays list that i smoked while watching the scenery at the pool

10' Partagas Corona Senior
09' Cola


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BamaDoc77 said:


> Monte PE 2010. Sick period still there, albeit much diminished.


Sorry to hear it Bama they usually turn around quick.


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1...........could easily be my ever-day cigar...


----------



## protekk

An April 2013 custom rolled coronas extra yesterday:


A youngish Party SD4 this morning:


----------



## Jordan23

2012 party short.

I know its young,,but my 12 bolivar pcs are way better. At least so far.


----------



## CeeGar

2012 RA Superiores with the family around the fire pit tonight. Beautiful night in N Ga...perfect weather. Cigar was good but the company was even better.


----------



## harley33

Sounds good to me Colin. A VR Anny earlier today and a Bolivar Simones now. Time for bed... Great holiday weekend, enjoy everyone.


----------



## Habano

Siglo II on the deck tonight. Nice night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Memorial Day!
Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## piperdown

Had the second of two HdM palmas that @asmartbull sent me last night.
Definitely going to get a box or two.

Thanks Al!!


----------



## asmartbull

piperdown said:


> Had the second of two HdM palmas that @asmartbull sent me last night.
> Definitely going to get a box or two.
> 
> Thanks Al!!


Glad to help you stimulate the economy....


----------



## piperdown

asmartbull said:


> Glad to help you stimulate the economy....


:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 08 while smoking some Ribs and a Brisket!
Thanks to the man BULLMan!
Thanks bro!


----------



## Hopperb

H Upmann Mag 48 2010


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas Milles Fleurs


----------



## asmartbull

06 Espy.....pure bliss !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2's09, RYJ EL 04, Partagas SD04 El's!
Great smokes great food drinks most importantly friends!
Stay safe all have a Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## klittle250




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

My first of many to come. Loved it!


----------



## protekk

Last Night a 2008 Upmann Connie No.1......Just a consistently great smoke:



Today had a 2004 RYJ Hermosos No.2 while grilling:



And a Bolivar "108" RE Espana after dinner:


Need less to say it was a good weekend for me!


----------



## numismaniac

RyJ Coronitas en cedros, this afternoon........just couldn't wait, even though they need a few more months, at least


----------



## avitti

06 Party SC#1 -root beer chaser---damn these are good


----------



## ColdSmoker

Cuaba Generoso


----------



## avitti

08 Monte Sublime--------water and small mojito chaser------------not sure but this one might have been gifted by CEE-GAR---thank you Colin


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A very wonderful Partagas 898 Varnished! What a WONDERFUL Havana experience! :rockon:


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> 08 Monte Sublime--------water and small mojito chaser------------not sure but this one might have been gifted by CEE-GAR---thank you Colin


Hope you enjoyed it, Vit! I have been hanging on to the last couple of these that I have. Hate to see them go, as I probably will have a difficult time replacing them. Especially at a reasonable price.


----------



## JG5000

Partagas coronas junior. A gift re gift from someone who went to Cuba. In the old style tubos. Who knows how long it has not been in a humidor for before I got it but its tasty and the tubos must have saved it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An all Partagas day today a Short, PSD#4 and now an 898V!


----------



## orion1

HdM Epicure Especial. Salty, earthy and some wood flavors. Didn't have any burn problems so I am a happy puffer today!


----------



## EricF

HU Mag 46
'12 PSE #2 
'12 BRC
'12 HDM Epi #2


----------



## jabuan

My first 2011 BBF. Holy shit!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Imensas 07 Boli Pc Bolivar Beli Fino!


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI, Let's Go Red Wings.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## avitti

Good way to start the day--or is it finish the day


----------



## splattttttt

so difficult to find bread like that on this side 'o the NE. And when you do, it's like four bucks a loaf. Not like Brooklyn ) :


----------



## avitti

splattttttt said:


> so difficult to find bread like that on this side 'o the NE. And when you do, it's like four bucks a loaf. Not like Brooklyn ) :


I Can find it right in my kitchen Jack--that's homemade bread


----------



## piperdown

avitti said:


> Good way to start the day--or is it finish the day


Damn T, that's a great way to start or end the day!
I'd bump you but I've got to spread the love around first...lol


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> I Can find it right in my kitchen Jack--that's homemade bread


:hungry::hungry::thumb:


----------



## splattttttt

Damn Tony, you must be an iron chef


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI in the A.m, CORO at lunch, Pulling out an Espy now Smoking some meat and drinking some Saranac IPA damn its a butt kicker at 8.5 ABV!


----------



## orion1

RASS; my second one and it is delicious!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

JLP cremas. Pretty tight but good.


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Hot Green Tea...........


----------



## OnePyroTec

Starting the day with a Partagas SP2 & big glass of unsweetened tea


----------



## djsmiles

The GF and I each had a Monty # 4. One was so tight we ditched it. And shared the other one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie # 5 in the A.m Petite Edmundo at lunch #2 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77774

R n J & few fingers Scotch.........


----------



## avitti

Party short - coffee black -have a great weekend


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## smoking ash

RASCC with coffee and cream. Happy Saturday!


----------



## shaun341

Had my 2nd CC ever last night and it was a gift from another site and I enjoyed it very much. Starting to join the dark side slowly but surely lol.

RASS


----------



## protekk

A 2002 LGC No.4 with water:



ANd a La Escepcion Selectos FInos RE ITaly with a Founders Imperial Stout:


----------



## BamaDoc77

protekk said:


> A 2002 LGC No.4 with water:
> 
> 
> 
> ANd a La Escepcion Selectos FInos RE ITaly with a Founders Imperial Stout:


How was the La Escepcion? I have a few boxes and cant bring myself to break into them..


----------



## Hopperb

Go ahead and break into a box. They are wonderful. Smoking this one right now.


----------



## protekk

BamaDoc77 said:


> How was the La Escepcion? I have a few boxes and cant bring myself to break into them..


I really like these. These are from a 10er I bought from a friend and I've had 3 or 4 and they are a well constructed, quality cigar with a great burn every time (so far) and ample smoke. Its got a nice rich taste, leather, honey and cedar but smooth, no harshness at all until the last half inch or so. I am so glad I have a box coming soon:woohoo:


----------



## bpegler

Punch Super Robusto RE Asia. Big cigar, but very delicate Punch flavors.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just fired up a lusitania on this lazy Saturday. Despite being barely over 1 year old these are fantastic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Washed and waxed the Corvette!



After a job well-done nothing beats a great cigar!


----------



## CeeGar

protekk said:


> I really like these. These are from a 10er I bought from a friend and I've had 3 or 4 and they are a well constructed, quality cigar with a great burn every time (so far) and ample smoke. Its got a nice rich taste, leather, honey and cedar but smooth, no harshness at all until the last half inch or so. I am so glad I have a box coming soon:woohoo:


How about 2?


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

HDM palmas extra with a Sam's Summer. Nice combo!


----------



## avitti

El Morro + El Mojito= El of a good time


----------



## protekk

CeeGar said:


> How about 2?


HAhahaahahahaaha........more is better:hungry:


----------



## BamaDoc77

Carlos Fernandez Dom Perignon, and an IBC diet rootbeer. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77796

ERdM & a beer............


----------



## CeeGar

BamaDoc77 said:


> Carlos Fernandez Dom Perignon, and an IBC diet rootbeer. Highly recommended.


I'm going through the latest CF's I got, Doc. Short Piramides. They have been hitting my wheelhouse as of late. Wish I had grabbed more.


----------



## jdfutureman

BBF on the back porch.


----------



## Habano




----------



## piperdown

CeeGar said:


> I'm going through the latest CF's I got, Doc. Short Piramides. They have been hitting my wheelhouse as of late. Wish I had grabbed more.


I hear both of you, wish I had gotten more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain you all know the rest!
Have a nice Sunday all!


----------



## splattttttt

Paintball in the heat all day with pipe bowls during breaks. Habano style HERF tonight with the gang.


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain you all know the rest!
> Have a nice Sunday all!


Same to you, Tony!



splattttttt said:


> Paintball in the heat all day with pipe bowls during breaks. Habano style HERF tonight with the gang.


Sounds like a fun day, Jack.

Have a great day gang! :wave:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice and breezy low 80's burning some meat on the BBQ!
Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA and a Ramon Allones Specially Selected!


----------



## EricF

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice and breezy low 80's burning some meat on the BBQ!
> Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA and a Ramon Allones Specially Selected!


That is a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon!!!


----------



## piperdown

Boli Simone
Draw is a little tight on this one. Not too annoying but still distracting.


----------



## piperdown

piperdown said:


> Boli Simone
> Draw is a little tight on this one. Not too annoying but still distracting.


Draw became too tight to enjoy even with a draw tool.
Pitched it and now firing up a HU #2 . Much better.

Also enjoying a Batch 19 beer from Coors. It's a pre-prohibition recipe. Not bad.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Had my 1st Monte #4 , very tight almost couldn't smoke it but my buddy thought his was the best cigar he has ever smoked. Finishing the weekend now with another HDM PE, starting to really really like these.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Santos Torpedo


----------



## piperdown

BamaDoc77 said:


> Santos Torpedo


Thoughts?


----------



## BamaDoc77

piperdown said:


> Thoughts?


Pitched it. . Way into the sick period. Fired up an Oliva V. For a NC, is a great cigar.


----------



## piperdown

BamaDoc77 said:


> Pitched it. . Way into the sick period. Fired up an Oliva V. For a NC, is a great cigar.


Ah. That's what happened with the HU #2 . Half way and very strong ammonia. The rest will need another couple years.

After two cigars giving me trouble today I gave up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black on the way in.
Partagas short coffee black on the way back.
Rain-out theater


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished some steak and eggs tall glass of iced coffee, Ramon Allones Superiores on deck.


----------



## asmartbull

Just back from a brief get-away
Sig VI with a few years on it.....OK at best !
04 RYJ EL from a box that has been wrapped for a few years.. Perfect
98 Party 898 UV...Heaven
Several 1/2 coronas,,,,These are great when time is short.
Trin Rob T....Getting there!
08 Connie 1...My goto for a reason
07 BCE,,,,,Why aren't they all this good
02 MDO 4....like the citrus
Several El Principe's with my breakfast coffee
Custom Short Piramide ( Thanks Jeff)....STRONG and Spicy.....look for these to shine in 5 yrs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Welcome back BULLMAN!

Just dropped my daughter off at her prom.
Got a few hours off gonna kick back with a Partagas Lusi from 07 and a Manhattan Special coffee soda!


----------



## harley33

'12 QdO Imperiales. ROTT. Should be interesting, never had one.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Having a 97 Partagas 8 9 8..beyond sublime. ...


----------



## Habano

[/URL]


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77857

Boli Sim.........


----------



## avitti

SCDH Principe-coffee light--waiting on the oven-per usual


----------



## Wildone

lgc # 2.............
View attachment 77865


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #5 in the A.m
Montie #2 after lunch
Montie Grand Reserva on deck 3 fingers of pappy.


----------



## asmartbull

11 Superiores.....I find these making their way into the rotation once they get
a little more time on them


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way in to work tonight.


----------



## bpegler

Doc's pictures got me jealous. Looking at those beautiful Lusitanias from 1990.

So I had to dig deep tonight.

Montecristo A, 1993. A Cuban monster. Like smoking liquid cocoa. Layers and layers of flavor.

This is why we age cigars. The flavors become more distinct, more precise. This tastes exactly like my favorite memories of a Montecristo. Perfect little cone on the end, great burn and construction.

A few hours of Havana bliss.


----------



## Hopperb

How are the MGR's Tony? I know you loved them at release are they holding there or improving?

Thanks!


----------



## avitti

Hopperb said:


> How are the MGR's Tony? I know you loved them at release are they holding there or improving?
> 
> Thanks!


Bill a picture says 1000 words -look for the smallest nub in the ash tray ....

Oops-sorry wrong Tony--didn't see that


----------



## Habano

1998 Partagas 898.


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5 --coffee dark-enjoying my favorite pastime--watching the tomatoes grow


----------



## avitti

Siglo II and a bit more coffee


----------



## avitti

06 Mag 46---sweet tea---looks like a cigar smoking day and the day is young


----------



## splattttttt

Cool. Enjoy Tony


----------



## BamaDoc77

avitti said:


> 06 Mag 46---sweet tea---looks like a cigar smoking day and the day is young


Beautiful colorations on the 06's


----------



## Smoke0ne

How are the Magnum 46's? I'm not sure what my next CC purchase will be, but I'm leaning towards a box of Magnum's and a box of Party shorts. Don't mind putting em to rest but if they don't come into their fullest until 5+ years old, I might stay away until my CC inventory grows.


----------



## asmartbull

Smoke0ne said:


> How are the Magnum 46's? I'm not sure what my next CC purchase will be, but I'm leaning towards a box of Magnum's and a box of Party shorts. Don't mind putting em to rest but if they don't come into their fullest until 5+ years old, I might stay away until my CC inventory grows.


Sam
IMHO the Mag 46 is the best in the Mag series.....for my $$$$ the connie1 get the nod most days.....But that is just one mans opinion..


----------



## asmartbull

03 Des Dieux ( Thanks David) with some sweet-tea....with the legs falling off these are still a good midday cigar....This one has me thinking about them again


----------



## asmartbull

11 RR..................back to bed !


----------



## avitti

CF custom something or other


----------



## piperdown

asmartbull said:


> 03 Des Dieux ( Thanks David) with some sweet-tea....with the legs falling off these are still a good midday cigar....This one has me thinking about them again


Don't think that.....


----------



## Habano

2002 LGC Tainos.


----------



## piperdown

Habano said:


> 2002 LGC Tainos.


Diggin the Ronson.


----------



## wrx04

Monte #4 . Plugged/tight draw, but still tasted pretty good. These things are hit or miss with the draw IME.

View attachment 77948


----------



## avitti

Finishing the day with a party D5


----------



## avitti

Smoke0ne said:


> How are the Magnum 46's? I'm not sure what my next CC purchase will be, but I'm leaning towards a box of Magnum's and a box of Party shorts. Don't mind putting em to rest but if they don't come into their fullest until 5+ years old, I might stay away until my CC inventory grows.


A friend of mine once said smoking a Mag 46 when it was 'on' was like sipping champagne --i'm happy to say this was one of those cigars.


----------



## asmartbull

MGR....Perfect in every way, but IMHO...TODAY, this cigar is not worth 60.00-100.00........The rest are going away for a while


----------



## asmartbull

08 Regios....Glad these are often overlooked.....


----------



## smoking ash

RASS on a nice afternoon with good company


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hopperb said:


> How are the MGR's Tony? I know you loved them at release are they holding there or improving?
> 
> Thanks!


I tell you they are by far the best #2 i ever smoked in my life.
Thank God for cousins that travel word round bringing home goodies!
If you can snag some real ones not the many fakes being offered.
You are in for the treat of your life!
My advice if you can GO DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Today was a make up day so i did everything twice.
2 Partagas shorts Two PSD#4's,


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 77982

PL...............


----------



## avitti

This morning lineup--while watching the rain fall and enjoying some Kona Coffee---Upmann epi---JL#5---BCJ


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black nice start on a 3 day weekend!


----------



## smoking ash

Partagas mille fluers and coffee while procrastinating yard work. Good morning and happy weekend everyone!


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1...good, not great


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 after a nice day of shopping with my daughter for all those things she needs for college.


----------



## jurgenph

yesterday... 2012 siglo I
needs more time...


J.


----------



## asmartbull

A VR Classico with an unknown year.......IMHO, this is where VR really shines


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78002

La Escep, & a Margarita........


----------



## thebigk

13 years to day and she's out with the girl's. So now that kids are in bed I am going to have my first a 09 PL Panatela from a good BOTL


----------



## Tobias Lutz

El Rey del Mundo Habana


----------



## orion1

Trini T robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes Cafe Con Leche breakfast burrito peace gents!


----------



## avitti

Principe -coffee dark--have a great weekend one and all


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinidad Colonials while working in the garden. 
Suns sticking its head in and out.
Gonna pull the Corvette out of the garage enjoy the day all!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Tobias Lutz said:


> El Rey del Mundo Habana


*Was it a Choix Supreme?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Damselnotindistress said:


> *Was it a Choix Supreme?


It was a Demi Tasse that a BOTL sent me. Not counting two cigars over a decade ago before I knew how to even cut one, it was the first CC I have ever had. It was tasty. :smoke2:


----------



## Gordo1473

Wrong thread.


----------



## harley33

PL Encantos


----------



## asmartbull

harley33 said:


> PL Encantos


Jeff
How are these smoking ??


----------



## harley33

asmartbull said:


> Jeff
> How are these smoking ??


Hey Al- Only my second one, PL flavor is there, but I need to dry them out more. 2 weeks and I'll give an update. Promising though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba pyramid Reserva from the 30 count box GKI Jun03 not too shabby at that.


----------



## jabuan

His and her habanos
12 slr regios
12 bolo corona junior


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Breakfast on the way.
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## avitti

BCJ-coffee dark--toasted italian bread/cherry-bourbon jelly


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE 07 after talking to BullMan on the phone.

Suns out Corvette washed gonna go for a ride!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78026

CCE & Coffee........ Happy Sunday......


----------



## Jordan23

Boli pc lined for the finals tonight.


----------



## harley33

RA Gordito. Still too moist.


----------



## asmartbull

07 BBF
08 El Principe
10 Behike 52
A fine day it was....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Met up with Jimmy and Frank at City Island bought 3 Partagas lonsdales from either 97 or 99 had them so long i forgot.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78038

Monte # 2...........


----------



## avitti

98 party 898's for Carlo and i -a JL# 5 for Jill--mojitos all around--Was a B-day today-----------------------A thank you to Tripp for the 898's


----------



## Jordan23

Bolivar Pc dependable even for a 2012. Earthy, citrus, and a sweetness I like.


----------



## avitti

Medallie D'OR #3-- coffee dark -- Thank you Eric -piperdown-


----------



## smoking ash

Monte #1 while recharging my zen :biggrin:


----------



## avitti

Boli CJ ---more coffee


----------



## piperdown

avitti said:


> Medallie D'OR #3-- coffee dark -- Thank you Eric -piperdown-


:tu


----------



## orion1

Smoked my first PSD4. Flavor was great but construction sucked. I had to correct the burn 4 times. Not a humidity problem because I keep all my CC at 63% and it has not happened with RASS, Mont #2 , HdM or Trini T.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short!
PSD#4 08 thanks BullMan
PSP#2 09 once again thanks Bull!


----------



## avitti

98 Upmann Lonsdales

View attachment 78052


----------



## Jordan23

orion1 said:


> Smoked my first PSD4. Flavor was great but construction sucked. I had to correct the burn 4 times. Not a humidity problem because I keep all my CC at 63% and it has not happened with RASS, Mont #2 , HdM or Trini T.


...that sucks man. I hope the next one is better. Ive had great luck with psd4s construction.


----------



## Habano

Lovely 1980's Monte Especial.


----------



## smoking ash

Boli PC ROTT


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78058

R.A. Gran Rob...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short.
ERDM lonsdale 1998 to mild for me but a sweet heady cigar.
Partagas Serie D Especial DogFish head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## djsmiles

Siglo II


----------



## avitti

07 Boli Coronas Extra----------hoping the 08 are as good as the 07's

View attachment 78080


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermosos #2 EL '04. These still smoke well, but I'm a little tired of them.

So, they go deeper into rotation.


----------



## splattttttt

bpegler said:


> RyJ Hermosos #2 EL '04. These still smoke well, but I'm a little tired of them.
> 
> So, they go deeper into rotation.


maintain a proper pace with all that is good, one will find a happier return to a finer comeback.
Should that proverb seem filled with a heap 'o BS... You can always send them out to one who's less experienced (me) to help confirm the validity to your laments.


----------



## bpegler

splattttttt said:


> maintain a proper pace with all that is good, one will find a happier return to a finer comeback.
> Should that proverb seem filled with a heap 'o BS... You can always send them out to one who's less experienced (me) to help confirm the validity to your laments.


Well, Jack, I'm not sure the quote is BS, but I'd be happy to send you a couple of these for your pleasure.

Shoot me your address in a PM...


----------



## splattttttt

bpegler said:


> Well, Jack, I'm not sure the quote is BS, but I'd be happy to send you a couple of these for your pleasure.
> 
> Shoot me your address in a PM...


Gladly. And please be sure to pass a wish, or two?, of your own on to me. My genie is more than capable :juggle: and Thanks Rob.


----------



## Habano

04 RyJ EL during game three of the NBA Finals.


----------



## bpegler

splattttttt said:


> Gladly. And please be sure to pass a wish, or two?, of your own on to me. My genie is more than capable :juggle: and Thanks Rob.


Just pass your Genies wish to the next guy. It's how the brotherhood works...

I'll try to get a little something out tomorrow.


----------



## splattttttt

bpegler said:


> Just pass your Genies wish to the next guy. It's how the brotherhood works...
> 
> I'll try to get a little something out tomorrow.


Well, there are plenty of fine tobacco fiends all over this forum and I've got plenty to share. Happy to PIF with... One way or another. May it be loose, tinned or rolled. Done... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/326486-my-pif-first-accept.html#post3859564


----------



## piperdown

Plpc. Either they're not ready (no ammonia though) or they just don't fit my flavor profile.


----------



## protekk

Smoked a 2008 Upmann COnnie No 1, which is amazing unto itself, but paired with a North Coast Brother Thelonious and a beautiful NY night this is heaven:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Vegas Robaina Famoso


----------



## avitti

Party short-coffee w/hazelnut-dark toast w/strawberry-bourbon jelly------great combo imho


----------



## Simon.G

Last Thursday: Trinidad Robusto T (smoked great)
Friday: Cohiba Robusto (disappointing tastes)
Saturday: R&J Wide Churchill (smoked well, very mild, not overly complex)


----------



## EricF

'12 Sig II
'12 BRC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short
RYJ cazadores.
RYJ Hermosos #2 2004 EL Bob put the bug in my head LOL!


----------



## jurgenph

EricF said:


> '12 Sig II


how are those smoking? i've got some '12 sig II's that i'm afraid to touch for a while.

J.


----------



## EricF

jurgenph said:


> how are those smoking? i've got some '12 sig II's that i'm afraid to touch for a while.
> 
> J.


I am about half way thru my box and they get a little better every time I revisit. I really enjoyed the one I had today.


----------



## JG5000

JLP cremas. Surprisingly great


----------



## bpegler

JG5000 said:


> JLP cremas. Surprisingly great


For a cigar that costs less than $2 they are a spectacular value. They taste like raw Cuban tobacco, and that's a very fine thing, imho. Better than any $5 NC.

Tonight I'm smoking a Santos custom Robusto Extra, with the nifty shag foot. Really fresh, pretty darn good.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2011 CoRo..meh


----------



## djsmiles

Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure no. 2 and some Balvenie 15


----------



## djsmiles

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Wildone

Parti Prez........ always interesting......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black rain-out theater.
Have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

Siglo I--coffee dark--waiting on the storm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Copocollo, Prosciutto, Fresh Mozzarella Garden hot house tomatoes glass of home made Red Wine Excellent!
A Couple of Por Larrañaga Valiosos SWISS Regional Production 2009 Pretty darn nice! 
The company of a good friend Priceless!


----------



## dvickery

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Copocollo, Prosciutto, Fresh Mozzarella Garden hot house tomatoes glass of home made Red Wine Excellent!
> A Couple of Por Larrañaga Valiosos SWISS Regional Production 2009 Pretty darn nice!
> The company of a good friend Priceless!


sounds like heaven to me.

derrek


----------



## protekk

2010 Monte GE EL and a Brother Thelonious brown ale. These are not my favorite monte's or my favorite EL. Have a few left then they are out of rotation:


----------



## CeeGar

Hmm. You know I've been hearing this from a couple different folks lately. I never did break down and buy any of them. I'm starting to feel that maybe that was for the best?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

dvickery said:


> sounds like heaven to me.
> 
> derrek


A slice of it least ways!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 07 and a Founders IPA!


----------



## protekk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas 898V 07 and a Founders IPA!


NIce TOny! Cant go wrong with any of the Founders brews and paired with an 898.......sounds great..


----------



## klittle250

Old reliable after a long, hard day while enjoying the nice 108 degree heat index


----------



## djsmiles

klittle250 said:


> Old reliable after a long, hard day while enjoying the nice 108 degree heat index


Had one on my way in to work.


----------



## Habano

2010 Carlos Fernandez custom while watching game four.


----------



## harley33

H Upmann #2 '08. These are hit and miss. 08 is such a great year for the most part.


----------



## avitti

This morning's lineup--Upmann 1/2 corona--- BCJ -BCE

View attachment 78128


----------



## Just1ce

It's not often I get to post in here, but last night I smoked a Montecristo open eagle junior.


----------



## jdfutureman

10 Monte #4 in the park. Lovely day and smoke.


----------



## Smoke0ne

H Upmann regalias from a January 2012 box. Excellent.


----------



## protekk

A 2008 Dip No.4 while outside with the girls........These rarely disappoint and today was no different!


----------



## KcJason1

HDM EPI2


----------



## CeeGar

2008 Partagas Short today that was excellent!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> NIce TOny! Cant go wrong with any of the Founders brews and paired with an 898.......sounds great..


They are on sale at the local market $10.99 for a 6 pack. So i just grabbed a 6 pack of founders Dirty Bastard i like it and the IPA very much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI
CORO at lunch
Espy on deck!


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba sigloI
> CORO at lunch
> Espy on deck!


Now that's a good day!


----------



## Habano

Bolivar Simones.


----------



## Dazz

Partagas SD4 with a beer. 

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## TTecheTTe

Dazz said:


> Partagas SD4 with a beer.
> 
> Cheers-
> Dazz


ound: Love the new icon; you two having a pint or two of Fosters?!


----------



## Dazz

TTecheTTe said:


> ound: Love the new icon; you two having a pint or two of Fosters?!


lol, you know it:wink:. Gotta watch out for kangaroos though, they steal your beer when your not looking.

Have a good one Mari.

-
Dazz


----------



## smoking ash

Boli PC and some quiet time! :smoke: Have a great weekend and happy Fathers day!:mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> Now that's a good day!


Yes it was a fine day just wish summer would get here already.
This has been the coldest summer i can ever remember.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## jabuan

protekk said:


> 2010 Monte GE EL and a Brother Thelonious brown ale. These are not my favorite monte's or my favorite EL. Have a few left then they are out of rotation:


Brought a four pack of brother thelonious to a cigar event tonight on account of your pics...damn did it go well woth a UF13...woo.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Just finished mowing the lawn, so it's a Boli PC and a Guinness. Yeah, I know, but need the strength so I can shower...



Dazz said:


> lol, you know it:wink:. Gotta watch out for kangaroos though, they steal your beer when your not looking.


:lol: yeah that's a smooth looking operator - has a sly look like he just slid a pint over...


----------



## asmartbull

HU #2 , when you don't have time for a SW


----------



## klittle250




----------



## orion1

Party 898. Very nice.


----------



## piperdown

rass last night, rass this morning, Boli pc this afternoon.
It's been a while since I had that many cigars in a 24 hr period.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 08 after Shrimp Fra Diavlo late lunch early dinner.
Got some black coffee and Anisette cheesecake for desert.
Montie #2 from 07 gets the call.


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez # 5---while searching for tobacconists in  Alicante Spain and Geneva Switzerland..It's good to have a sister in Europe who's retired and likes to travel.A few more RE and duty frees to squeeze in the humi's


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> HU #2 , when you don't have time for a SW


Al I found the time for a SW this evening. Also slipped an El Principe in after my cherios this morning.


----------



## harley33

Last night enjoyed a Boli Simones and a Party Charlottes.


----------



## splattttttt

I need a sister like Tony's (avittti)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Jamie and the kids making a special breakfast.
Happy Fathers Day all!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure -coffee dark--crumbcake


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78201

Hoyo & Coffee....... Happy Sunday .....
*Enjoy your day DADS !*


----------



## avitti

Going to light up a Monte Grand Edmundo-pairing-root beer...................side note. Cee-Gar might have to send you a few so you can judge for yourself if it's box worthy..If you like the Sublimes you will definitely enjoy these..IMO


----------



## protekk

Had 2 good ones yesterday. First a 2012 Upmann HC gifted from a fine BOTL:


And a 2011 JL No.1 with a Founders Imperial Stout while watching hockey:


----------



## aea6574

2 Monte 2s last night and a CoRo yesterday afternoon.

A fine day.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 08 watching the ocean on the veranda.


----------



## CeeGar

splattttttt said:


> I need a sister like Tony's (avittti)


Don't we all??


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Going to light up a Monte Grand Edmundo-pairing-root beer...................side note. Cee-Gar might have to send you a few so you can judge for yourself if it's box worthy..If you like the Sublimes you will definitely enjoy these..IMO


Yeah... I really like the Sublime, T. I would be impressed if the GE stacked up to them!


----------



## CeeGar

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## klittle250

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## asmartbull

A Fundy......making a good day great !


----------



## avitti

another 07 BCE--lemonade chaser--nice-very nice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_​_
PSD No.1 EL 2004 thanks Jimmy Surrounded by Family and friends!arty:
Sam Adams Boston Lager great BBQ .:beerchug:
Just got a text from Ray AKA Rockman Happy Fathers Day to you my friend!:dude:


----------



## Puro_Angler

06 Trini Reyes and an iced latte this fine afternoon. Happy Father's Day gentlemen.


----------



## avitti

It seems Carlo and his soon to be SIL are coming over to smoke..Going to give Corey an MGR and one of the empty MGR boxes to take with him.
Took out a 
98 Party Lusi--for me
98 Party Lonsdales--for Corey
02-Serie Connaisseur-----for Carlo

Mason jar mojito is chillin in the fridge----this will be my first aged lusi--sourced a box -not cheap,but i think well worth it
View attachment 78207


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78208


OR Hoyo 04 Short Robusto--while waiting for the guys


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Palmas Grandes these were discontinued in the early 80's i believe.
Thanks Frank nice fathers day gift!:dude::beerchug:
Its on deck next cigar we smoke its gonna be a long night.:whoo:
Lucky for me i am self employed LOL!arty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a great cigar nite guys!
Happy Fathers Day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djsmiles

Epicure 2


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78210

Punch & a Margarita....... Thanks Al ( asmartbull).........


----------



## splattttttt

winding it down with the HDM el Bob sent me. Best father's day gift. 
The guitar ten pack lesson package will also help me become a lot less annoying as well.


----------



## Simon.G

Saturday: Cohiba Siglo I (Really didn't take to the flavors & tastes at all... almost sour & bitter)
Sunday: Hoyo Petit Robusto (First Half mild-medium very pleasant. Second half very leathery, tastes & flavors did a big U-turn)

Still preferring the H.Upmann Half Corona as a 45 min smoke...


----------



## Damselnotindistress

QdO Coronas Claro!


----------



## smoking ash

HDM EPI #2 with some Irish tea


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short
PSP#2
Partagas Lusi now!


----------



## dvickery

short...yummmmmmm.

derrek


----------



## asmartbull

08 PLPC.....coming along nicely...worth the wait..


----------



## djsmiles

Had a Monte # 4 on the way to th girlfriends house last night. I need to get more.


----------



## Simon.G

I'm trying my first ever Monty No.4 this weekend.
I keep hearing/reading a lot of good things...


----------



## avitti

Ramon Allones Lusitanos---iced coffee --very nice


----------



## orion1

RASS. This is my second one and as yummy as the first one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Pc
Bolivar BCE
Bolivar Imensas now with a Sam Adams


----------



## asmartbull

I swear the narcotics are playing with my palate, as nothing taste good lately.
Simone
Superiores (sp)
1/2 corona
Coro
Trin Reyes...............all just ok


----------



## piperdown

asmartbull said:


> I swear the narcotics are playing with my palate, as nothing taste good lately.
> Simone
> Superiores (sp)
> 1/2 corona
> Coro
> Trin Reyes...............all just ok


Ouch!
Actually you're probably right as pain killers will effect perception.


----------



## jurgenph

my 1st RASS... do you think i liked it?










J.


----------



## piperdown

jurgenph said:


> my 1st RASS... do you think i liked it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Obviously you hated it...lol


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way to work.


----------



## Jordan23

asmartbull said:


> I swear the narcotics are playing with my palate, as nothing taste good lately.
> Simone
> Superiores (sp)
> 1/2 corona
> Coro
> Trin Reyes...............all just ok


Medicine will do that Al. Sorry to hear...


----------



## olotti

asmartbull said:


> I swear the narcotics are playing with my palate, as nothing taste good lately.
> Simone
> Superiores (sp)
> 1/2 corona
> Coro
> Trin Reyes...............all just ok


That sucks and eat your fiber as those Narcs will seriously bind you up. Hope ya get off em soon so you can taste again.


----------



## Simon.G

I had a Montecristo No.4 for the first time, last night after dinner.
I paired it up with a Rum and Lemonade.
The first third was pretty pleasant, very easy going.
The second third, is where things got interesting! I was experiencing an ever so slight salty taste on the lips and mouth
it almost felt like I had a small slither of butter on the tip of my tongue! Has anyone else experienced this before?
It was actually very nice!
The third third turned a bit bland, which is when I laid it to rest...


----------



## protekk

A 1998 Party 898 with a few Allagash Tripel's on an amazing NY day....love the 898 in general but this one was special:




A 2004 RyJ Hermosos No.2 the other night:


Monte Edmondo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short
PSD#4
Partagas Serire D Especial


----------



## smoking ash

BRC with black coffee Sept '12 Looking forward to these in 3-4 years time to compare. Good morning have a great day!


----------



## ten08

My first Partagas Short was good ROTT. Easy to see why everyone recommends them. :thumb:

The burn was affected by the breeze from the gulf, but wasn't troublesome. A crooked burn on vacation beats a perfect burn at home, right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC
RASS
RA Celestial fino while chatting with BullMan!


----------



## asmartbull

Just finished the Hoyo Petit Piramide....Best cigar of the day...These are young and clearly need time, but there is something about them that just works for me.....A yr ago, I would not have thought that these would be in my wheelhouse


----------



## Habano

Game seven time in Miami. Looking forward to another great game.


----------



## JeepGuy

protekk said:


> A 1998 Party 898 with a few Allagash Tripel's on an amazing NY day....love the 898 in general but this one was special:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2004 RyJ Hermosos No.2 the other night:
> 
> 
> Monte Edmondo:


I haven't had any of those cigars but Allagash makes some dang good beer! I think my favorite is Allagash Curieux. mmm


----------



## avitti

A few on the back porch with Carlo

View attachment 78312


----------



## Jordan23

Monte 2 2012

It must have been on because it was incredibly good. Like one of the best five gars I've had good.


----------



## Simon.G

H.Upmann Half Corona.
Initial spice which mellows out.
The ash on this little fella REFUSED to fall off


----------



## asmartbull

A heavenly 06 Espy......what a great regular production cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H upmann puritos all day 3 to be exact.
Now a Land Shark lager and a Sir Winston after some grilled Rib Eyes and salad T.G.I. F!


----------



## klittle250




----------



## avitti

Ready to spark a Lonsdales-Partagas---v herfing with a few friends-lemonade chaser


----------



## thebigk

klittle250 said:


>


 Don't know what looks better the gar or the tomatoes in the background


----------



## ejewell

Simon.G said:


> H.Upmann Half Corona.
> Initial spice which mellows out.
> The ash on this little fella REFUSED to fall off


beautiful! tgif


----------



## Habano

New La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or #4 .

Will post a review later on.


----------



## thebigk

Was going to have a 11 Boli pc was told I need something stronger so it Siglo II


----------



## EricF

'09 VR Petite Robaina
'12 QdO Imperiales
'09 RG CE


----------



## Habano

Next up tonight. Trinidad Factory Hermosos #2 .


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short this evening.


----------



## avitti

Habano said:


> New La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or #4 .
> 
> Will post a review later on.


Great pics Dave--i love to actually see the cigars that people are smoking--theres never enough of cigar pron --nice ashtray btw


----------



## Scott W.

Totally jealous.


----------



## smoking ash

Boli Simones CRE and tea. Happy weekend!


----------



## asmartbull

EricF said:


> '09 VR Petite Robaina
> '12 QdO Imperiales
> '09 RG CE


Eric, Do you really think the PR is worth the price of admission.....and how are they coming along....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 coffee light and sweet.
Have a great day all!


----------



## Habano

avitti said:


> Great pics Dave--i love to actually see the cigars that people are smoking--theres never enough of cigar pron --nice ashtray btw


Thanks Tony. As they are say, pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## ten08

JLP Cazador. I enjoyed it well enough, but I think my expectations were too high. I wanted to join the chorus of "best value in the cigar world", but this first impression is leaning towards "best $2 yardgar". I'll probably pick up a bundle next time I need some cheapies.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Edmundo '05. Just goes to show that regular production Havanas with a little age really do shine.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Those QdO sets are awesome, David! Mighty fine looking china; do you know who made it? 
arty: I'm expecting my bday gift in today's post! 



Habano said:


>


For breakfast, a party Short with, what else, cafe' cubana.


----------



## djsmiles

Siglo II


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Treated my father-in-law to a Monte #4 , we each nubbed one, absolutely fantastic smokes!


----------



## Habano

TTecheTTe said:


> Those QdO sets are awesome, David! Mighty fine looking china; do you know who made it?


Thank you. It's from the Pacific Cigar Company Anniversary set (Jar and Ashtray) that was just release not long ago.


----------



## lebz

Monte #3 .. .. Fantastic after a steak dinner


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Behike 56 that has been sitting for nigh on to 3 years in the Daniel Marshall humidor. Had it with the Broner vs. Maglianni fight on Showtime tonight


----------



## jabuan

Simon.G said:


> I'm trying my first ever Monty No.4 this weekend.
> I keep hearing/reading a lot of good things...


a 2 year old monte 4 was my intro into habanos. it was pretty magical. i wonder what they're gonna be like with age. that actually might be my first cc box purchase.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> For breakfast, a party Short with, what else, cafe' cubana.


Lady you got Class!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar Asian Pacific release Jamaican blue mountain black Going out for breakfast.
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## avitti

Monte petite edmundo---coffee w/hazelnut

View attachment 78372


----------



## john_007

My first cohiba robusto, the day after my birth day. Finally got a second to sit down and enjoya cigar. Have a great day guys.


----------



## avitti

Gauging progress on the RA Extra


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 08 Land Shark Lager BBQ up and running!


----------



## CeeGar

A pleasant way to start the Sunday


----------



## bpegler

Cuaba Piramides EL 08. Lots of cedar. Good medium bodied smoke, that gets little press.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Cuaba Piramides EL 08. Lots of cedar. Good medium bodied smoke, that gets little press.


Always liked them a little pricy but hell its only money LOL!


----------



## BamaDoc77

avitti said:


> Gauging progress on the RA Extra


What do you think. More chocolate in each one I have.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Salomone from the factory still loving the sunshine and Land Shark Lager.
Good friends good food!


----------



## BamaDoc77

CeeGar said:


> A pleasant way to start the Sunday


Quite a steering morning cigar Colin. It will wake you up huh?


----------



## Frinkiac7

Dug deep into the cooler today and pulled out a box of 08 Boli Inmensas that I'd barely made a dent in.
High plains wind was whipping today, which was kind of unpleasant, but this was still the best smoke I've had in a long time! Paired it with some Balvenie Doublewood. Whatever harsh spice these had when they were younger is totally gone, this was a spectacular smoke. A shame they were discontinued...I will have to ration the ones that are left!


----------



## CeeGar

BamaDoc77 said:


> Quite a steering morning cigar Colin. It will wake you up huh?


Absolutely Doc. It was perfect after a hearty breakfast. Paired it with black coffee. Love the profile on these cigars!


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> Absolutely Doc. It was perfect after a hearty breakfast. Paired it with black coffee. Love the profile on these cigars!


Bro-you will catch one of those select finos that will knock you back in the chair, on the bottom third.-this has been a public service announcement...if this was a real emergency,etc etc etc


----------



## BamaDoc77

avitti said:


> Bro-you will catch one of those select finos that will knock you back in the chair, on the bottom third.-this has been a public service announcement...if this was a real emergency,etc etc etc


Exactly my thoughts, I am sitting on a few boxes.....scared to open them until they cool off after a few years. I had a single when they came out and it was all pepper......but showed tremendous potential, and rare to boot.


----------



## Habano




----------



## asmartbull

08 slr a......with iced coffee......perfect for a bad-ass hot day


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Gave one of these JLPs a try. Box code says Feb 12. It was kind of ugly, burned a little crooked, and a little harsh at times but overall a pretty good smoke for short $$$.


----------



## bpegler

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Gave one of these JLPs a try. Box code says Feb 12. It was kind of ugly, burned a little crooked, and a little harsh at times but overall a pretty good smoke for short $$$.
> View attachment 44616


Talk about short money, I give JLPs away like crazy on my Friday poker game. Just got two 5x5s of cremas for about a buck and a quarter a stick.

Hand rolled, mixed filler. Great value for a truly cheap cigar.


----------



## bpegler

Tonight's fare is a wonderful '10 Reynaldo Custom Piramides. Lots of cocoa and sweet hay.

My last from this bundle. Very sad...


----------



## Habano

Santos on the deck while the wife is away.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 last night with some great hockey.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

Mons custom gifted by David....
The best cigar I have had this year....period


----------



## piperdown

rass on the way home from work.
Since I left early today I took my time and, after getting home, just sat on the front steps and watched the clouds go by. Enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Habano

Ramon Allones Gordito.


----------



## avitti

Habano said:


> Ramon Allones Gordito.


Really nice pics lately--new camera????


----------



## thebigk

Kids are bin bed and going out my first well most any habano is my first but really looking forward to this one a 2011 boli pc


----------



## protekk

A 2010 RASS. Great burn, great taste and just an enjoyable cigar overall


----------



## jabuan

I've created a monster. I dig up an NC and the girlfriend said, "I'll take a bolivar." Grabbed her a tubo #2 from 12 and after the firdt third she says "I think I only wanna smoke Habanos from now on."

There goes the credit card! Hahahaha


----------



## Simon.G

jabuan said:


> a 2 year old monte 4 was my intro into habanos. it was pretty magical. i wonder what they're gonna be like with age. that actually might be my first cc box purchase.


I fired a Monte 4 since, and to begin with it was pretty pleasant.
Then halfway onward there was a nice buttery, almost lightly salted aftertaste which went well
with my rum and lemonade  Bought another since


----------



## Habano

avitti said:


> Really nice pics lately--new camera????


Nope. Just the usual iPhone 5 since it's quick and easy. But thank you for noticing T. Lol.


----------



## smoking ash

Monte #4 and tea while enjoying the morning cool:smoke2: Good day!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78455


Juan Lopez # 5---coffee dark


----------



## djsmiles

jabuan said:


> I've created a monster. I dig up an NC and the girlfriend said, "I'll take a bolivar." Grabbed her a tubo #2 from 12 and after the firdt third she says "I think I only wanna smoke Habanos from now on."
> 
> There goes the credit card! Hahahaha


I feel your pain brother. My girlfriends favorite use to be Padrone '64 Maduro. However, she is learning the Cuban ropes with me. 

Had a Party Short last night.


----------



## BlazinBajan

Ending this long hot day with a RyJ Short Churchill another day in the Box !


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78458


Upmann Noellas---nice-very nice


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1......predictably perfect......with long legs to boot


----------



## thegunslinger

A year old Mag 46. Think I'm going to let the rest of the box sit for another 6 months before I try another one.


----------



## asmartbull

02 MD4......mild, but unique......perfect for sipping alongside an iced tea


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A bunch of Partagas Shorts 898V and PSD#4's. Past couple of days its been real hot and humid. 
Not complaining glad to be busy hope everyone is well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Saint Luis Rey Regios


----------



## JG5000

Damselnotindistress said:


> Saint Luis Rey Regios


I understand those are smoking great.

Upmann half corona. nice


----------



## protekk

A gifted 2008 Bolivar Immesas...a very enjoyable cigar:


----------



## asmartbull

Boli Brit.........wish i went deeper


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After reading Daves post Mille's and Supers all day for the money you can't beat em!


----------



## avitti

BamaDoc77 said:


> What do you think. More chocolate in each one I have.


Sorry Doc --missed this post somehow---yes the flavor are starting to come to the front-they are getting better-2-3 more years these will start to shine


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78465


Party SC# 1--Iced coffee---gotta love aged Partagas cigars


----------



## Habano

Monsdale from 2010.


----------



## avitti

08 Monte PE---first ever craft beer-Breckenridge vanilla porter


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way in to work tonight.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78490


Hoyo & Sweet Tea..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An all Cohiba day SigloII, CORO, ESPY NOW!


----------



## Habano

PL Robusto.


----------



## djsmiles

Habano said:


> PL Robusto.


Been meaning to ask, where did you find that beautiful ashtray?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar Coronas Extra


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham.


----------



## shaun341

RyJ coronitas en cedro


----------



## bpegler

VR Unicos, a gift from Al. It's been a while since I last smoked one. Excellent construction, beautiful Colorado wrapper. I smoked a PSP2 last night, imagine my surprise that this is a stronger cigar! Could be age, but this is stronger and has more body than the PSP2, which I usually think of as the strongest pirimides.

I would have saved it for later in the day. A great after dinner cigar, imho.


----------



## asmartbull

RA 30th...Heaven !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Unicos 09 i had gotten these a while ago Bob has persuaded me to re visit them!
Heineken to keep my company BBQ warming up!


----------



## JG5000

SDN4


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Spent the last 80 minutes with a Super Partagas. Pretty massive flavor for a small (to me) RG cigar.


----------



## avitti

06 J L Corona-Saison du Buff craft beer----still tastes like dirty water to me--4 more to try


----------



## TTecheTTe

Breakfast of Champions: BCJ with cafe' cubana. At only 16 months, these little babies are maturing nicely. The omnipresent hay is now subdued revealing the more balanced profile.


Mmm, a fresh pot and a second helping.


Licking the plate...




jabuan said:


> ...girlfriend said, "I'll take a bolivar."


Love 'em! You must have had some age on that one, next time give her a green one! BCJ/BPC were my primary habano until Tony got me on his party line! I can't believe how good the Shorts are ROTT, and they're giving the Boli's a much needed rest.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lady you got Class!


Since I got it from you, you would know! Thank you!



Habano said:


> Thank you. It's from the Pacific Cigar Company Anniversary set (Jar and Ashtray) that was just release not long ago.


If a fine china company made it for them, it will often have their mark on the bottom. They look awfully nice to be just a factory job.


----------



## smoking ash

The heat has broke for a very pleasant time outdoors. RASCC, RY&JMF, and BPC. Happy Sunday all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 Jamaican blue mountain black big breakfast on the way Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djsmiles

HDM Petite Robusto


----------



## avitti

09 Boli BF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spaghetti with white clam sauce, glass of white wine.
2009 CORO.


----------



## TTecheTTe

avitti said:


> 09 Boli BF


:hungry: Party Short and cafe' for breakfast.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Spaghetti with white clam sauce, glass of white wine.
> 2009 CORO.


Did you smoke the latter, or all three?


----------



## avitti

Behike 52 just checking the timeline

View attachment 78526


----------



## avitti

09 CoRo better than the Behike imho


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> 09 CoRo better than the Behike imho


Yeah but how did they compare to the BBF 

Had a 11 CoRo last night myself. It was very nice can't wait til they get another year on them or so. I remember from my youth being told 3 is a magic number.


----------



## Jordan23

Hdm epicure 2. Complex, citrus, fruity, woody core. A solid smoke.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Big glass of tea and sacrificed a Toboada...only 5 left :help:


----------



## Kindanutz

11 CoRo... Great smoke...


----------



## john_007

Don't really no what to think, some parts so some parts not so good. I've never really had luck with montecristo, anyway time for a coro since it looks so good in Tony's post.


----------



## olotti

08 Party Lusi. 94 cigar very smooth and refined in the first half but very D4 the second half, best of both worlds. Have two left and the plan is to let one go another 5yrs and see where they go but it was a great hour and a half cigar.


----------



## avitti

jdfutureman said:


> Yeah but how did they compare to the BBF
> 
> Had a 11 CoRo last night myself. It was very nice can't wait til they get another year on them or so. I remember from my youth being told 3 is a magic number.


John both 09's have turned the corner and they will now continue to only smoke better-i'm glad that i have both-that being said the CoRo leads that race and probably all ways will--imho


----------



## olotti

I'm with ya , I have one of these cigars but the Monte profile and I just don't see eye to eye some amazing but most are meh to me. It's like I'm chasing that perfect golf shot so I go back but and then I'm consistently let down. I figured by now I'm not a Monte fan overall.



john_007 said:


> View attachment 44683
> 
> Don't really no what to think, some parts so some parts not so good. I've never really had luck with montecristo, anyway time for a coro since it looks so good in Tony's post.


----------



## TTecheTTe

avitti said:


> 09 CoRo better than the Behike imho


If only you guys smoked these a few days ago!

Decided to expand my horizons (primarily Boli, and Shorts added this year), and had just bought Cohiba Piramides Extra. I'm looking at SLR Regios and/or Pacificos and HdM EN2 (even though I prefer full to med-full). Your thoughts?


----------



## avitti

TTecheTTe said:


> If only you guys smoked these a few days ago!
> 
> Decided to expand my horizons (primarily Boli, and Shorts added this year), and had just bought Cohiba Piramides Extra. I'm looking at SLR Regios and/or Pacificos and HdM EN2 (even though I prefer full to med-full). Your thoughts?


All good Havanas that you mentioned--The Cohiba PE will need years before deciding if its worth the money-on the SLR and Hoyo's-i consider them a change of pace for myself-would take the SLR over the Hoyo's -with a not to the short piramides el


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Behike 52 just checking the timeline
> 
> View attachment 78526





avitti said:


> 09 CoRo better than the Behike imho


The Behike needs serious long term aging, IMO. The handful I've smoked have been harsh with muddled flavors, but you can tell there is a beast lurking there. CoRo's on the other hand need time as well, but nothing near what the Behike is requiring. My experience so far...


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> The Behike needs serious long term aging, IMO. The handful I've smoked have been harsh with muddled flavors, but you can tell there is a beast lurking there. CoRo's on the other hand need time as well, but nothing near what the Behike is requiring. My experience so far...


Exactly-i just cut my version down to six words and a acronym ----------:beerchug:


----------



## CeeGar

avitti said:


> Exactly-i just cut my version down to six words and a acronym ----------:beerchug:


You watch yourself old man or else you'll find yourself on the receiving end of some more "southern hospitality" via usps! 
:biglaugh:


----------



## avitti

CeeGar said:


> You watch yourself old man or else you'll find yourself on the receiving end of some more "southern hospitality" via usps!
> :biglaugh:


Sticks and stones may break my bones but CEE-GAR would never harm me----------lmfao


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar PC
Bolivar Imensas
Bolivar Beli Fino. Rain out Theater lol!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Party Short breakfast. Houston humidity was very unkind.




avitti said:


> All good Havanas that you mentioned--The Cohiba PE will need years before deciding if its worth the money-on the SLR and Hoyo's-i consider them a change of pace for myself-would take the SLR over the Hoyo's -with a not to the short piramides el


Thanks, Tony! I was planning on 5yrs for the Cohiba with a test at three and then annualy (likely be 1/yr starting EOY at 1/2.)



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar PC
> Bolivar Imensas
> Bolivar Beli Fino. Rain out Theater lol!


Jeez, another Boli of a day! :rockon:


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short


----------



## asmartbull

SLR DC...fresh baked bread


----------



## Habano

avitti said:


> Behike 52 just checking the timeline
> 
> View attachment 78526





avitti said:


> 09 CoRo better than the Behike imho


Well what year was the BHK 52 from? I don't think it is a fair assessment if the BHK 52 was from say 2011 or 2012 and compare it to a 2009 Cohiba Robusto. Most would say no shit the 2009 CoRo would be better.

Comparing a four year old CoRo to a four year old BHK 52 would be a better idea. But of course that is not possible yet.


----------



## john_007

Habano said:


> Well what year was the BHK 52 from? I don't think it is a fair assessment if the BHK 52 was from say 2011 or 2012 and compare it to a 2009 Cohiba Robusto. Most would say no shit the 2009 CoRo would be better.
> 
> Comparing a four year old CoRo to a four year old BHK 52 would be a better idea. But of course that is not possible yet.


I would think its fair if you also factor in price point.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short PSD#4 a PSP#2 08 on deck.


----------



## avitti

Habano said:


> Well what year was the BHK 52 from? I don't think it is a fair assessment if the BHK 52 was from say 2011 or 2012 and compare it to a 2009 Cohiba Robusto. Most would say no shit the 2009 CoRo would be better.
> 
> Comparing a four year old CoRo to a four year old BHK 52 would be a better idea. But of course that is not possible yet.


Easy there Starbuck -was only checking the progress of the Behike it was an early 11 ...I'm thinking they made you the Behike spoke person with the 25-30 boxes you own


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:crazy:
Third Partagas short coffee black rain out theater.
Oh well time to go shopping and stock up for the 5 day weekend!
Enjoy the holiday All!:smoke2:


----------



## smoking ash

SCBLP and coffee. Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## orion1

Boli PC. My first but not my last.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1.......with iced tea...these have become VERY good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well the ribs are rubbed the steaks and chops marinating.
Time for a SCDLH EL MORRO and a Heineken!


----------



## asmartbull

gordito.......while i dont chase RE's,,,,,RA has quit a few good ones


----------



## avitti

09 SLR Regios-----wishing all a great Fourth of July


----------



## jmj_203

Half coronas. I loved the 2 I smoked awhile ago. Todays was good, i think they're going to be awesome in time though. Great quick smoke. Cant wait until these get a few years in my Ager wino. Let's see if I can not eff up the pic this time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A few cigars this morning while smoking some ribs, brisket, Pork.
Since 4 A.m a SCDLH el Principe, Cohiba Siglo I Now a Partagas short coffee black.
Enjoy the 4th!
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Wildone

UHC & Coffee..... Happy 4th of July.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_As always great picture David!
Happy 4th everyone!
A round of RYJ Hermosos #2 04 and Dog Fish head 120 IPA.s!

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## orion1

Cohiba Siglo II. Maybe is too young (2012) but I was not impressed.


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez custom Salomones, a real monster rolled extra Fuerte for me. I can't remember a cooler Independence Day here in the Southeast, plus it's wet.

But the cigar is exceptional.


----------



## djsmiles

Finishing off a Party Short after a game at Fenway.


----------



## BamaDoc77

2011 jlp nacionales.. These age so greatly. Almost like smoking sugar cane now.


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL....09 CF lonsdale, 08 Sig. IV...


----------



## Shemp75

My 4th of July smoke!

Behike!


----------



## djsmiles

Enjoyed a Partagas Serie D no. 4 while my brother in law had a HdM Petite Robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and the strongest black coffee!
What a hangover i think i have brain damage LOL!


----------



## smoking ash

Big day yesterday monte #4 , BPC, and Monte#2. Hope everyone had a great 4th. Happy Friday!:usa:


----------



## protekk

2008 Diplo No. 4:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two Dogs and a beer!
ERDM Anniversary Asian Pacific Release not quite ready but i am very intrigued by this cigar!
At $20 a pop not cheap but not out of reach for a special smoke.
As with every Asian Pacific Release i get my hands on.
No matter what the Marca they all are outstanding IMHO.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Monte#2
View attachment 78594


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Salomone from the Partagas factory thanks Jimmy!


----------



## asmartbull

08 CoRo......I like these....
05 Epi 1......Usually a mid day or morning smoke.....but it is wonderful tonight with freshly brewed iced tea


----------



## avitti

06 Espy--lemonade on the side


----------



## sjcruiser36

Last night for moms birthday, and in celebration of the Fourth of July, smoked a Monte #2 gifted to me from one of my brother in-laws for my birthday on the 2nd, and tonight smoked a Siglo II that I had stashed away.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme Iced Coffee nice and sweet!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 08 very nice Dogfish head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78603


09 Monte 2--this one was rather good


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78601


Boli Lons..........


----------



## asmartbull

08 Unicos these are getting good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Margarita's some good old boys that blew in from the south!
PSD El's From 2004.
Friends and family priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

06 especiales #2 ........ugly, cracked foot, terrible burn.....possibly the best tasting Monte I have had in a year.....


----------



## avitti

98 Charlottes -Partagas
02 Lonsdales - Partagas------------

View attachment 78608


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 Jamaican Blue Mountain black.
Cut throat shave Big breakfast on the way.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure--coffee dark


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78609


ERdM & Coffee...... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## asmartbull

Wildone said:


> View attachment 78609
> 
> 
> ERdM & Coffee...... Happy Sunday.......


David
How are these...and how do they compare to the CSS......happy Sunday


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> David
> How are these...and how do they compare to the CSS......happy Sunday


Morning Al,

I find them more rounded in all. If you like the ERdM profile, worth the extra IMO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After getting my Mark VIII out of the paint shop!




Now after washing and waxing the Corvette!

There's Jamie guarding it LOL!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78619


Juan Lopez # 5


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78621


09 D4 --flavors are starting to pop


----------



## beercritic

I had a (gifted) Bolivar about 4.5 inches, guessing 44 RG. smoked for an hour & 15 minutes. I don't know if my retrohale is improving, or the stick was just awesome.

A couple years ago I had a Partagas Party Short (also gifted). Damn, that was incredible.

But, I fear ISOMs are too expensive and I have no clue where to shop for price/securely.


----------



## avitti

beercritic said:


> I had a (gifted) Bolivar about 4.5 inches, guessing 44 RG. smoked for an hour & 15 minutes. I don't know if my retrohale is improving, or the stick was just awesome.
> 
> A couple years ago I had a Partagas Party Short (also gifted). Damn, that was incredible.
> 
> But, I fear ISOMs are too expensive and I have no clue where to shop for price/securely.


Some prices are very reasonable-imho


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78623

P.L. this pleasant Eve..........


----------



## djsmiles

TonyBrooklyn said:


> After getting my Mark VIII out of the paint shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now after washing and waxing the Corvette!
> 
> There's Jamie guarding it LOL!


Looks like you had an excelent day today Tony. :smoke2:


----------



## NuG

Smoked a Por Larranaga petit corona today. 1 hour 30 min smoke down to the nub. These are a good smoke for the price


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78624


09 Upmann Connie 1


----------



## smoking ash

RASCC while smoking ribs with nbb fat tire and monte #2 at the end of the day! Good Monday morning! :yawn:


----------



## jabuan

Another one oft 11 Connie 1s. So nice.


----------



## jabuan

Another one oft 11 Connie 1s. So nice.


----------



## djsmiles

Siglo II after mowing the lawn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> Looks like you had an excelent day today Tony. :smoke2:


Not too shabby my brother!:dude:eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
PSD#4 08 now after a Coppoclo and provolone sandwich


----------



## protekk

A 2011 HDM EL Usually a favorite today was just OK.......


----------



## orion1

I had a RASS. I love these cigars.


----------



## BamaDoc77

HdM EE numero uno...in Mexico...if anyone needs me to pick up Dante's, LMK...haha


----------



## avitti

BamaDoc77 said:


> HdM EE numero uno...in Mexico...if anyone needs me to pick up Dante's, LMK...haha


Yo Doc--thought it was against your hippocratic oath to administer low blows----


----------



## djsmiles

Petite Robusto


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78641


A few to celebrate --my good friend Carlo-his daughter just got married a few days ago

not wasting time on this damn photo uploader--later


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78644

R&J.......


----------



## avitti




----------



## smoking ash

SCDLH El Principe with tea. Good Tuesday morning :clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI in the am.
Coro08 now God i love these 1/2 days all Summer long.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i have loved all the Asian releases i have smoked i can't buy them fast enough!
This Por Laranga is no exception off the hook mad good!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78649


02 Serie Connaisseur No 1--Partagas--------damn fine Havana


----------



## protekk

Smoked a 2005 Montecristo Especiales No 2 at the park with the family on a beautiful day. This was a fantastic cigar:


----------



## bpegler

PSP2 '06 waiting for yet another thunderstorm. This cigar is well rounded.


----------



## BamaDoc77

avitti said:


> Yo Doc--thought it was against your hippocratic oath to administer low blows----


Sorry about that..haha. It ain't a bad thing.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My last load of Brazilian Mahogany AKA/ pronounced I-Pay arrived today!
630 A.M on the button an old friend to keep me company til my crew got in at 7!


----------



## djsmiles

We should have a Short party Tony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My last load of Brazilian Mahogany AKA/ pronounced I-Pay arrived today!
> 630 A.M on the button an old friend to keep me company til my crew got in at 7!





djsmiles said:


> We should have a Short party Tony.


Now that sounds like a plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy John just stopped in.
Haven't seen him in almost 2 years.
A couple of Espy's from 09 to celebrate this special moment a Heineken for me a Corona for him.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

08 boli PC with a finger of ardbeg uigeadail and a black IPA. Man, what a good way to turn around a long day at work. Just realized also these PCs were my first cc purchase almost a year ago. Time flies.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78689


09 D4-these are a pleasure to smoke


----------



## bpegler

Punch Churchill '99. I've had this box for years, rarely in the mood for a big Punch. So I broke one out tonight.

This cigar is past it's prime. In fact, it is about lifeless. The first two draws were interesting, then nothing.

No problems with construction or draw, just no flavors.

These shall find their way to my poker buddies. They'll smoke anything.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78693


6x52 Yolanda.......... Very enjoyable .........


----------



## sjcruiser36

Cohiba Siglo II

View attachment 78695


----------



## Smoke0ne

Trinidad Reyes from a Jun 2012 box. Not sure what the deal was, but it wouldn't draw well and burned hot/acrid. Pulled from a humidor resting at 65%- very odd, could have just been an off stick or needed more age.


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE.....predictably perfect....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
Montie #2 at lunch.
HDM Double Corona on deck now!


----------



## avitti

Upmann # 2 -a fine torpedo more consistent than the Monte 2 -imo----------very pleasurable 1hr and 30 minutes it was


----------



## jdfutureman

avitti said:


> Upmann # 2 -a fine torpedo more consistent than the Monte 2 -imo----------very pleasurable 1hr and 30 minutes it was


Glad you enjoy them T. I've only had one and it didn't knock my socks off. But that was way back when i was a greenhorn. Probably would try again if I have a let down on my Monte #2 's which hasn't happened to me yet.

10 Fundy last night wih 3 fingers of John Powers. Wonderful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
PSE#2 after lunch.
Partagas LUSI on deck BBQ up and its Margaretta time T.G.I.F!


----------



## protekk

A couple of 2008's the past couple of days. Last night a 2008 VR Famosos:



ANd today a 2008 Bolivar Simones which was fantastic as usual:


----------



## klittle250

Party Short during my escape from work



Now a Hoyo EL enjoying the unseasonably cool evening


----------



## Wildone

R.A. Super Ramon.......... 
View attachment 78770


----------



## JG5000

Went to a local patio in Toronto, planned to smoke a psd4 but apparently the patio only allows cigarettes not cigars...not sure I understand that rule.
having a quick jlp pc before bed.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Early breakfast. I need to hide these. Seems like ordering a cab this week has been an excuse to polish off the one I have. I think I need to place a another order; I'm thinking Super Parti.





klittle250 said:


> Now a Hoyo EL enjoying the unseasonably cool evening


that just makes me salivate. :dr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short tall iced coffee dark and sweet.


----------



## Mante

Juan Lopez Sel #2 from a cab split, 07. Great cigar & I am very glad I have a number left. Enjoy your cigars people. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> Juan Lopez Sel #2 from a cab split, 07. Great cigar & I am very glad I have a number left. Enjoy your cigars people. :thumb:


They are great cigars that smoke really well fresh also.
But i think the 07's were the best of all time.
Funny i gave my foreman around 20 or so Cuban cigars to smoke over the course of the job.
Of all the ones i gave him he raves about the JL#2.
I got an email from one of our vendors having a July sale they were on the list of sale items.
I told him John my foreman. He says and i quote.
"Can i go in the trailer and use your laptop you can dock me for the time"
Yes they are that good and believe me you can't make this stuff up LOL!


----------



## smoking ash

party short with tea. Happy weekend all! :smoke2:


----------



## TTecheTTe

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are great cigars that smoke really well fresh also.
> But i think the 07's were the best of all time.
> Funny i gave my foreman around 20 or so Cuban cigars to smoke over the course of the job.
> Of all the ones i gave him he raves about the JL#2.
> I got an email from one of our vendors having a July sale they were on the list of sale items.
> I told him John my foreman. He says and i quote.
> "Can i go in the trailer and use your laptop you can dock me for the time"
> Yes they are that good and believe me you can't make this stuff up LOL!


Now why did you have to go on and do that? Warren's post was bad enough! JLN2 don't get a whole lot of love, but I've been seeing a lot of them lately.

Smoking a 12/12 baby:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> Now why did you have to go on and do that? Warren's post was bad enough! JLN2 don't get a whole lot of love, but I've been seeing a lot of them lately.
> 
> Smoking a 12/12 baby:


I said it before I'll say it again Lady you got class!

On my 2nd Partagas short Iced coffee still the beverage of choice.


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are great cigars that smoke really well fresh also.
> But i think the 07's were the best of all time.
> Funny i gave my foreman around 20 or so Cuban cigars to smoke over the course of the job.
> Of all the ones i gave him he raves about the JL#2.
> I got an email from one of our vendors having a July sale they were on the list of sale items.
> I told him John my foreman. He says and i quote.
> "Can i go in the trailer and use your laptop you can dock me for the time"
> Yes they are that good and believe me you can't make this stuff up LOL!


LOL. I'd give any employee time if he/she wanted to buy such cigars. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tashaz said:


> LOL. I'd give any employee time if he/she wanted to buy such cigars. :thumb:


Great minds think alike!
I did he did always best to keep staff happy!
Besides he is a good man more of a friend than an employee!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Monte #2 with some highland park 18 as a little day before my birthday celebration. Cheers!


----------



## shaun341

With all this talk about the JL no 2 I decided today was a good day to try one of the JL no1s from 3/11 I picked up a few weeks back. Excellent smoke, if the no 2s are similar I would jump on that special Tony saw also ( think I saw the same special never ordered from there yet though).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hope the image works first time trying to do one using imageshack


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Went for a short ride in the Vette got cloudy came back.
BBF from 07 nice stick!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Monte #4 reading Con Law this afternoon
Heading to the deck with a Siglo I for more Con Law reading


----------



## jurgenph

still trying to find the partagas short sweet spot...

04/2012 today, seemed to have had the life sucked out of it. not much going on besides pretty mild creamy woodsy tobacco.










J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Imensas 07 Fosters Lager in the green can!


----------



## avitti

O9 RG Coronas Extra--Cubano-style Espresso


----------



## Beeman

avitti said:


> O9 RG Coronas Extra--Cubano-style Espresso


What is that magical device you have? Looks very interesting


----------



## jurgenph

Beeman said:


> What is that magical device you have? Looks very interesting


you mean the way he placed his lighter on top of his cutter? 

J.


----------



## Beeman

jurgenph said:


> you mean the way he placed his lighter on top of his cutter?
> 
> J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up early this Sunday had a nightmare dreamed i bought a box of fake Montie #2 's

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican blue mountain black headed to the city for breakfast with some friends.
Have a great day all!:mrgreen:eace:


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sig IV ....proof that Cohiba needs at least 5 yr....and is worth the wait


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Banging around the village with some friends St Luis Rey Churchill's to keep us company.,
Damn that Freedom Tower is breath taking!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Montecristo No. 3


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> 08 Sig IV ....proof that Cohiba needs at least 5 yr....and is worth the wait


And it still stands, 08 was fantastic for cohiba..


----------



## TTecheTTe

A storm is due, so Houston had a nice summer evening for a change and I sat out while grilling. Enjoyed my favorite new $3 Merlot, and an '08 PLBE.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> I said it before I'll say it again Lady you got class!
> 
> On my 2nd Partagas short Iced coffee still the beverage of choice.


..._again?_ It's practically your signature! You spoil us! Another trailer of IPE - that is going to some awesome, big deck! You'll probably have a real nightmare tonight - a cellar of counterfiets!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78806

Upmann Lons.......


----------



## Calikind

Great smoke to end a great weekend..


----------



## protekk

A 2010 BOli PC while walking through town:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short, PSD#4 898V on deck!


----------



## bpegler

Santos Robusto Extra with icewater on the side. It's hot...


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78833


----------



## asmartbull

09 JL #1 ..............proof that twang exist.....


----------



## orion1

PSD#4 for me today. Yummy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III, Coro, Espy on deck with a Fosters Lager!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78841

Boli this pleasant Eve........


----------



## TTecheTTe

Parti Short for breakfast, and now a Quintero afternoon since they just arrived. Would love to see what some age would do to these, but they'll be lucky to get a decent seasoning. Don't have that twang, but these thangs are a good cheap smoke!


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked an '09 Party Short last night. It was my first one. In the last third, I picked up some distinct saltiness. Is this normal for them? Or did someone get my cigar all sweaty?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An all Partagas day Short PSD#4 PSP#2


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## UTKhodgy

asmartbull said:


> 09 JL #1 ..............proof that twang exist.....


Have one from '10. This makes me very excited to try it out soon. Maybe post-bar exam celebratory smoke?


----------



## protekk

A La Escepcion RE Italia.......quality smoke!


----------



## jurgenph

last night... the last one in a 3 pack carton of montecristo no.4 purchased autumn-ish 2012
i was less than impressed by each one of em. either these need more rest, or i just got a bum batch.


J.


----------



## protekk

My last 2008 Connie No.1....These have not let me down at all not once! They will be missed...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Only a BBF before lunch no time to smoke and it was almost 100 degrees outside.


----------



## smoking ash

Happy Friday!!:bounce:


----------



## Wildone

[SUB][/SUB]Mag 46 ............


----------



## stonecutter2

Boli PC from @TTecheTTe :thumb: Thanks, Mari!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas EL 2004 now paired with a Pandora's Bock ale. Partagas short in the A.M.
T.G.I.F


----------



## shaun341

Por Larranaga PC once the heat cooled off some



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asmartbull

09 Trin Rob T.....Getting there


----------



## Beeman

Had my first ever Habanos today. Cohiba Siglo II. Loved it!


----------



## djsmiles

Shared a Siglo II with the girlfriend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME Iced coffee light and sweet.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78903

UHC & Coffee...........


----------



## JG5000

RJ tubos No. 2 this morning
RG Perlas before going out last night

both fantastic


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Coronas Giganties Heineken on tap


----------



## AndrewNYC

Rome Y Julietta -- Romeo no 2 purchased earlier this year in Duty Free.

Nice!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo V Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Gonna head down the bay grab breakfast as soon as the kids wake up.
Have a great day all!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78916
Party short--w/breakfast


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Canadian RE big pyramide!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Gorditos De Allones Canadian RE after some sausage off the grill.


----------



## bpegler

Monsdale on a rainy afternoon. Nice custom...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very enjoyable Partagas Serie C El i may have judged these a bit harshly as they are coming along nicely. A little sweet for a Partagas. But what a great aged Havana taste. Paired with a Pandora's Bock Ale!


----------



## protekk

A 2004 RyJ Hermosos No.2 EL on a beautiful day:


----------



## shaun341

05 ERDM choix supreme this morning



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asmartbull

11 RR........very young, but these are going to be stellar....perfect for me when I don't have time for a SW


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked an '01 Juan Lopez #1 . Fantastic smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

thegunslinger said:


> Smoked an '01 Juan Lopez #1 . Fantastic smoke.


No need to share this info....:mrgreen:


----------



## thegunslinger

asmartbull said:


> No need to share this info....:mrgreen:


Should I also not mention that I have 4 more? :bounce:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M. PSD#4 now took a half day heading down to the Jersey Shore tomorrow.
Its Doms birthday he loves the beach gonna stay the week.
Can't decide which cigars too takeeace:eace:eace:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Couple of Quinteros...



avitti said:


> View attachment 78916
> Party short--w/breakfast


Call me next time! :hungry:


----------



## smoking ash

Hope everybody's day has been as good as mine! Happy Monday evening!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

08 petit robusto


----------



## john_007

I had a cohiba robusto and an Arnold palmer after my first training run for the california international marathon. It was a welcomed distraction.


----------



## chargerfan

GoJohnnyGo said:


> 08 petit robusto


It looks like you smoked that in about 8 minutes...nice pic


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78943


Short breakfast-light and sweet on the side


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Yeah, I did it in one huge draw. They say the CCs taste better that way.


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE...My favorite regular production Boli


----------



## BamaDoc77

Juan lopez seleccion no.1. Nutty, malty, hints of sweet cream in the background. Haven't had one of these in years. Damn good stick.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Epi 1 with Iced Tea....


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78975


Siglo I--Kona black


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 and a Land Shark Lager on tap after a day of fun.


----------



## protekk

Tonights smoke is a 2006 Party SD3 EL.....aside from 1 that was plugged this box has been stellar:



Last night I enjoyed a fresh 2012 RASS courtesy of TruebigMike:


----------



## Regiampiero

This past weekend (Not exactly today) I finally put to rest my 8 year old Partagas Lusitania. It will be remembered as one of the best smokes I've ever had. :rip: 

Now we wait until my new box ages at least 5 years. This sucks! Is there a seller out there that sells these things with a few years on them already?


----------



## djsmiles

PSD 4 this morning.


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL...........still awesome


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 78995

Charlotte ...............


----------



## avitti

View attachment 78996


Party short--coffee w/hazelnut


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partly cloudy today in WildWood N.J
So i took advantage sat on my balcony and smoked not 1 not 2 but 3 EL'S A Cohiba from 03 a Partagas from 04 and an RYJ from 04.
Damn this is fun lol!


----------



## TTecheTTe

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partly cloudy today in WildWood N.J
> So i took advantage sat on my balcony and smoked not 1 not 2 but 3 EL'S A Cohiba from 03 a Partagas from 04 and an RYJ from 04.
> Damn this is fun lol!


And heeerre's Tony! 
I've Got The World On A String - YouTube

Had to pull that up after your post! I'm sitting on my patio with my second Parti Short. Listening to 'Ol Blue Eyes and watching the grass grow back after this mornings cut.


----------



## ColdSmoker




----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79007

& a Mojito ...... As the soothing Rain falls.........


----------



## BamaDoc77

PSP no.2...nutty goodness.


----------



## asmartbull

RA CF...there is just something about these I find enjoyable


----------



## avitti

Party short -Kona black


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79018


98--898----


----------



## jurgenph

avitti said:


> 98--898----


i had one of those so far, and it was WAY more full bodied than a 2011 898. was not expecting that.
was yours the same?

J.


----------



## avitti

jurgenph said:


> i had one of those so far, and it was WAY more full bodied than a 2011 898. was not expecting that.
> was yours the same?
> 
> J.


Sorry -haven't smoke any 11's yet---working on 08-09's and much older---but compared to those these 98's are more refined ,easier to pick up the flavors-and the flavors are more in the front-smoother and just more enjoyable to smoke


----------



## caputofj

first parti lusitania..what a smoke...2 hours of pure goodness...thought I wasused to strong cigars but this one makes you sweat a bit. I had it after a nice panbroiled ribeye and a nice bordeaux. I thought I had a full stomach but jeez this cigar is not for the weak of heart......
Looking forward to letting these sit a bit


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79020

Behemoth C.F. Custom..........


----------



## djsmiles

Parti Short to end a good day.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Waiting on the lambchops grilling...then a couple more...





avitti said:


> Party short -Kona black


:lol: I can't help but think I have been an influence on your presentation! But, you really must start crediting the china! Is the blue & white Churchill Willow-Blue?


----------



## smoking ash

Happy Saturday!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Sitting on the patio with a large beaker of cafe' cubano and a Parti Short. Just waiting for the mailman to deliver another cab...


----------



## aea6574

CoRo yesterday afternoon. I really wish I could smoke these every day.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL
11 RA Superiores
1/2 corona...........a good day


----------



## Cadillac

'06 Punch Punch with coffee. Gettin' ready for the day.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79045


Juan Lopez Reg. Andorra


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79046

R.G.Perlas & Coffee........ Happy Sunday...........


----------



## bpegler

HdM Epicure De Luxe, LCdH '12. I'm trying to decide how deep to go with these.

On the negative side, the two bands on this petite Edmundo look stupid. The Hoyo band is super wide and says "Epicure De Luxe" on the band beneath the regular emblem. Just in case you forget what you're smoking. Then there's the LCdH second band. The combination takes up about half the cigar.

And I think petite Edmundos are too short and fat.

On the other hand, construction is superb. Lots of the Hoyo profile, but a little less citrus and a bit more chocolate.

I guess we have Cadillac problems...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Punch punch from 2010, I think? Man. I really like these things very unique spicy profile. :rockon: I'm enjoying it with laphroig cask strength and a Sierra Nevada torpedo. Life is good.


----------



## asmartbull

07 San Cristobal Mercadres...it has taken 9 months for these to get to the desired RH......Time well spent !


----------



## BamaDoc77

Hamlet Lancero


----------



## bpegler

BamaDoc77 said:


> Hamlet Lancero


Well, Doc, no one will accuse you of being too wordy!

Did it smoke well?

My Hamlets, Reynaldos, and La Chinas are slowly dwindling. I'm not sure re supply will be very easy. I'm not sure who is even rolling anymore.


----------



## jdfutureman

asmartbull said:


> 07 San Cristobal Mercadres...it has taken 9 months for these to get to the desired RH......Time well spent !


Wow that's something. I almost lit one of mine yesterday which I've had for over a year now but haven't smoked one in a few months. I did have a 99 LGC MdO #1 followed by a Monte #2 followed by a Partagas 898. Terrific Saturday at Saratoga!

I must add that when I lit the LGC I wondered if it was even lit. The smoke was so light and smooth it took 3 draws to convince myself it was lit. From there the flavors built the whole way. I haven't been dissapointed by any in this box yet.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Por Larranaga small panatela


----------



## john_007

cohiba corona especial. man these are great really complex, great smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got home from the Jersey Shore. Started out at Wildwood Crest worked our way back up The coast stayed at Long Branch and Seaside Heights.
The last cigar i smoked on the beach.





Don't you dare smoke that cigar here LOL!



Smoke it here Dad we will play in the sand LOL!


----------



## BamaDoc77

bpegler said:


> Well, Doc, no one will accuse you of being too wordy!
> 
> Did it smoke well?
> 
> My Hamlets, Reynaldos, and La Chinas are slowly dwindling. I'm not sure re supply will be very easy. I'm not sure who is even rolling anymore.


It was quite a beautiful smoke. I am still just blown away how 'perfect' custom rolls are in regards to construction compared to mass produced cigars. Not only beautiful to smoke, but beautiful to hold and roll across the table to be enamored at the construction.


----------



## ColdSmoker

PSD4


----------



## asmartbull

JL #1 with a few years on it.......didn't suck


----------



## djsmiles

asmartbull said:


> JL #1 with a few years on it.......didn't suck


I don't know why, but that "didn't suck" made me literally laugh out loud. :mrgreen:


----------



## djsmiles

TonyBrooklyn said:


> .


Looks like you had an awesome day.


----------



## avitti

La Punta


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> Looks like you had an awesome day.


Yeah we had a nice time thanks for your kind words!


----------



## shaun341

avitti said:


> La Punta


good beer too


----------



## BamaDoc77

asmartbull said:


> JL #1 with a few years on it.......didn't suck


Has become my favorite JL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Vacations over gotta get my daughter packed and ready for college.
Have a great day all!:nod:


----------



## smoking ash

Warm, humid and rain showers moving in great day for rest and relaxation. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## orion1

Started the morning with a Boli RC. Now I am finkshing a Co Siglo II.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79067


My favorite JL -#5


----------



## BamaDoc77

avitti said:


> View attachment 79067
> 
> 
> My favorite JL -#5


I need to get some of those..


----------



## asmartbull

09 CoRo..Not ready for prime-time


----------



## jurgenph

asmartbull said:


> 09 CoRo..Not ready for prime-time


the 08 coro i had a few days ago didn't impress me either.
had me scratching my head and wondering what all the fuss is about and why i payed so much for 'em 

J.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79075

Part de Parti # 1...............


----------



## asmartbull

jurgenph said:


> the 08 coro i had a few days ago didn't impress me either.
> had me scratching my head and wondering what all the fuss is about and why i payed so much for 'em
> 
> J.


I have actually been a fan of most of the 08 Cohiba's.....The CCE's tend to smoke the best with few years on them.
Fact of the matter......Some of my BEST smoking experiences have been with Coh Espy's..Stay the course..


----------



## avitti

SCdLH-Primcipe---Kona black


----------



## jdfutureman

98 Boli Corona. I'm at the midpoint and the show is really getting good.


----------



## asmartbull

07 Monte PE.......if they could all be this good !!!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79096


02 Partagas Lonsdales---root beer chaser-


----------



## bpegler

Mercer PdR Sublime. Still a great stick, loads of chocolate smoke.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79098


09 Boli Petit Belicosos---flavor bomb with a kick--on occasion


----------



## Othello

The last stick from a JUL 02 box of Sancho Panza Belicosos ..... box was hit and miss, but this one was 'on'! Sad to see them go


----------



## BamaDoc77

Another splendid JL No.1


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79100

P.L. This fine Evening.............


----------



## Othello

Off work and enjoying a day game along with a Punch Descobridores! Excellent ( and to sweeten the pot, the 'Tribe' is winning again! )


----------



## shaun341

Monte 2

First one out of the Monte line. Thought the first 3rd was an airball but it got good around halff way. Wondering if the smaller vitolas would be more like the last half of this one.


----------



## asmartbull

RA CF...not as "on" as others in the cab, but enjoyable non-the-less


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Only one cigar today a Monti #2 Grand Reserva and a Heineken peace my brothers.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Only one cigar today a Monti #2 Grand Reserva and a Heineken peace my brothers.


One of the few Reservas/Gran Reservas to live up to the hype. Imho.

I'm enjoying a Santos Robusto Extra this evening.


----------



## harley33

Checking in on an 11 CoRo. Potential is certainly there, but young for sure. See you in the Spring.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79120

Parti Prez...........


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79151


04 Monte--09 La Punta---for my very good friend Carlo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> One of the few Reservas/Gran Reservas to live up to the hype. Imho.
> 
> I'm enjoying a Santos Robusto Extra this evening.


I must concur my friend those bad boys really rock!
On a side note those Santo's ain't no slouches either!
One of the best Custom rolls, they as the Montie live up to the hype!:dude:


----------



## gehrig97

Took three years but these PSD4s have finally rounded into shape! Enjoying one as I type this. Still the best.

Box date April 2010.


----------



## crgcpro

Smoking my last Plumy "07" Cuaba Salomone! Hate to see these disappear but I don't think they would have ever gotten any better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black top of the morning to ya!


----------



## Frinkiac7

10 Juan Lopez #1 , nice and spicy.


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79214


Seeing how the La Escepcion are coming along


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Boil RC today. It was a good cigar but not the right cigar for this afternoon.

JL No. 1 yesterday. It was phenomenal. Check out the review I put I in the review section (shameless plug)8).


----------



## Othello

98 Bolivar Corona


----------



## Wildone

1966.....Rum & Coke.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohibe Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain black.
Big breakfast on the way.
Happy Sunday !


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79229


Principe


----------



## smoking ash

Hope the weekend has been great for everyone!


----------



## Othello

09 El Principe ....... Thanks, Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 08 lemon lime seltzer.:thumb:


----------



## protekk

A 2005 Monte Especiales No 2 yesterday:


ANd a 2008 Dip No.4 today.......Life is good!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of friends coming over BBQ is up and running PSP#2 09 Heineken to keep me company while i am cookin in Brooklyn.


----------



## crgcpro

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 and some Four Roses single barrel.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## olotti

Dec 12' Bpc. This box has been so stellar I've had it for maybe 4 months and I'm down to 4 left, just hits it's stride right from the first puff and never had a bad one out of the box. Guess it's time to order more and for the money nothing better IMHO. Later a 11' Mag 46, can't wait.


----------



## jurgenph

Shared my last two RASS with a friend last night.

J.


----------



## harley33

Pretty good weekend. 05 Fundy and Dip 1 on Friday night. Yesterday an Upmann 1/2 corona while grilling and a 10 Behike 54 afterwards. Today a 11 Boli Gigantes and a Party El 4 now. It was a great weekend all around.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a blessed day all!


----------



## smoking ash

With a cup of good coffee while enjoying the cool of the morning watching the hummers have breakfast. Happy Monday! :smoke2:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Robusto Extra. With age, these are gentle refined and very complex.

Since they're no longer in production, in a few years they will all be aged...


----------



## Frinkiac7

08 VR Unicos


----------



## avitti

Carlo stopped by-it was time to gauge the MGR---it was excellent,however i was looking for epic..Will revisit next August


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79277

Yolanda Custom, On this Rainy Night.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Othello

Bolivar Simones







2000 Partagas Lonsdale


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee blackeace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 08 lemon lime seltzer.
No beach today looks like rain.
O well time to catch up on some cigars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlazinBajan

Monte #2 and Milk tea splash of French vanilla... great way to start the day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some grilled goodies on the BBQ a Partagas Lusi from 07 and a Heineken.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## shaun341

My first RyJ short church. Enjoyed it



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another rainy day at the Bay.
St Louis Rey Churchill 08 lemon lime seltzer.


----------



## asmartbull

RA Gordito...A very good cigar that just didn't grab my attention tonight...


----------



## avitti

View attachment 79351


98 Lonsdales Partagas


----------



## olotti

09 BBF pretty meh and I usually love this cigar. I think I've found that the BPC and BCE just deliver an intensity of flavor that the BBF just doesn't have and that's what I've come to expect out of every Boli. Others from the same box have hit that mark but this one is just missing it.


----------



## dgold21




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC 08 Iced coffee dark and sweet slice of Juniors cheesecake.
For those that don't know Juniors a little description.
Have a great day all.


----------



## asmartbull

98 898 with my late morning iced dark roast........this cigar has ruined the rest of the marca for me...
While the 99's are close, these are just stellar..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rainy day at the Bay.
Bolivar Giganties 07 and a Margarita T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 with some Four Roses Single Barrel private bottling from the Party source.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Habano

12 Monsdale.


----------



## Frinkiac7

08 Upmann no 2


----------



## Habano

02 Party Lons.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boli P.C coffee black whites and ham.


----------



## Hopperb

09 PL Montecarlo with coffee


----------



## Wildone

Double post.....


----------



## Wildone

J.L. # 5.......


----------



## protekk

A very nice 2011 HDM Short Piramides EL last night!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF Arrogant Bastard Ale by the pool with some friends.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79433

R.A............


----------



## aea6574

Boli RC with an Old Fashioned made with Old Ezra 101.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte GE with some John Powers


----------



## ColdSmoker




----------



## avitti

View attachment 79437


Party short-sausage and onion omelet -kona black


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 05 Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black.
Bagels lox whitefish tomatoes red onions.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79440

Sig I & Coffee...... Happy Sunday......


----------



## thebigk

Some nice sunday smokes and the Cohiba Lancero on my bucket list I have date with a Boli BF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie 03 Iced Coffee on the back deck!:rockon:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79449

Sig VI......... On this Comfortable Eve........


----------



## Damselnotindistress

H Upmann Half Corona. Sure did wish it was MORE!


----------



## avitti

Upmann epicure -coffee dark-no pic today--rainy and overcast-hell it looks like night time this morning


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann 1/2 Corona damn these are tasty Ham and eggs coffee black!:wink:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Happy and a Sad day today.
Got all the things my Daughter needs to head up to College. Then it hit me she's leaving.
Partagas Lusi 07 Lemon lime seltzer


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79458


SCdLH Muralla........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#5 coffee black pancakes on the way.
Have a great day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## protekk

Celebrated my 43rd yesterday with a few cigars. First a La Escepcion Selectos Finos ER Italy while on a midday walk with my girls:



Then a '98 Party 898 with a couple of Chimay's to cap off a great day:


----------



## Wildone

protekk said:


> Celebrated my 43rd yesterday with a few cigars. First a La Escepcion Selectos Finos ER Italy while on a midday walk with my girls:
> 
> 
> 
> Then a '98 Party 898 with a couple of Chimay's to cap off a great day:
> 
> [/URoL]




Sounds like a Wonderful Day Mike..... Happy B-Day !


----------



## djsmiles

protekk said:


> Celebrated my 43rd yesterday with a few cigars. First a La Escepcion Selectos Finos ER Italy while on a midday walk with my girls:
> 
> 
> 
> Then a '98 Party 898 with a couple of Chimay's to cap off a great day:


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Sounds like a Wonderful Day Mike..... Happy B-Day !


+1 Happy Birthday MIKE!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On this Rainy day by the Bay Iced Coffee the Dunkin Donuts Way!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Petite Magnifico. More "Magnifico" than "Petite", probably a 58 RG or so.

Fabulous cigar, deep oak flavor. Perfect construction.

Word is that I bought the last of a brothers Reynaldo collection today, thank goodness because I've had some trouble sourcing these of late.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Party d4. My third out of a 10 box I've had for about 6-8 months. The first one I've really enjoyed, I can see where these are going and finally understand the hype.


----------



## dgold21

This one has been resting awhile...6 years about...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Circa 07 Cafe con leche breakfast burrito peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Split a Salami and Provolone sandwich with Dom.
He gets an ice cream for desert.
All i get is this CORO from 07!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ramon Allones Celestial Fino's circa 09 i believe.
Arrogant Bastard Ale one damn tasty SEE_GAR!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Dom just had some Pizza.
BBF 07 and a seltzer for dessert!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Unicos.....these are getting there !


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79534

Salomones......


----------



## ColdSmoker

Punch! So good. Not sure which one it is though. Seems too thick to be the punch punch but too short to be the doble coronas? It was like 6x50


----------



## dgold21

Boli coronas extra...with some age...'07 I think


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Big beach party last night i think i got brain damage LOL!
Lots of hot black coffee.
Partagas short.


----------



## djsmiles

'12 Coro and a Carmal iced coffee from D&D


----------



## shaun341

Last night enjoyed my first Juan Lopez #2


----------



## protekk

Bolivar Simones Re Canada with a couple Chimay Blue's:


----------



## john_007

protekk said:


> Bolivar Simones Re Canada with a couple Chimay Blue's:


That looks amazing. enjoy brother!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

San Cristobal de La Habana El Principe


----------



## djsmiles

Harpoon Irish Stout and a HdM Epi 2 at the DKM concert


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Another punch punch from 2010. I've only got two more of these and that makes me sad but they are so enjoyable I've been smoking them up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I was wasted away again last night in Margarettaville mad party lots of great friends and food.
Once again loads of hot black coffee Partagas short.
Peace all!


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was wasted away again last night in Margarettaville mad party lots of great friends and food.
> Once again loads of hot black coffee Partagas short.
> Peace all!


LOL. May the sunlight treat you kindly Tony.


----------



## Jordan23

12 cohiba cce courtesy of john007. 

I really enjoyed it. Wood leather, spice, honey, and grass.

Thanks bro!


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Robusto Extra '06. Such a relaxing, elegant smoke. Hint if molasses...


----------



## asmartbull

An 08 Cuaba distingidos (sp) what a waste of time.............
08 RASS ( TEB).....dam things are ON !


----------



## Scott W.

asmartbull said:


> An 08 Cuaba distingidos (sp) what a waste of time.............
> 08 RASS ( TEB).....dam things are ON !


Ooooohhhhh, time to reopen the box of RASS I got in my humidor.


----------



## avitti

Descbridores-Portugal RE----nice change of pace smoke


----------



## dgold21

RASS, my first...from a new box that I got a couple weeks ago. Had to try it, the rest of the box will sit a bit longer...but I have to say, this is a nice smoke for having so little rest


----------



## avitti

Principe-coffee dark


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue mountain Black.
Surprise brunch on the way.
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Gordo1473

Siglo II while smoking a pork shoulder


----------



## thebigk

Took the kids to the longest parade I have ever been to. I think they both brought home ten pounds of candy each When they went to bed it was time for dad to have some candy

View attachment 79579


sep12 RYJ Wide very mild with a strong twang to remind you that it the forbidden candy


----------



## jurgenph

'12 bolivar petite corona.










J.


----------



## lukesparksoff

Monte#2
View attachment 79582


----------



## bpegler

MGR this afternoon, Santos Robusto Extra this evening. A cool, cloudy day. Perfect for good cigars.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 this afternoon with a couple mint juleps.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79587


----------



## jurgenph

@Wildone how was it? i've got a few of those, and read a few less than stellar reviews on 'em

J.


----------



## Wildone

jurgenph said:


> @Wildone how was it? i've got a few of those, and read a few less than stellar reviews on 'em
> 
> J.


Nice ! Rich, Creamy & Smooth..... Only to get better IMO........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced Coffee light and sweet Breakfast on the way Peace all!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The One, the Only...Montecristo No. 2! :rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ah Janet you read my mind!
Cappocollo and Provolone for lunch Lemon lime seltzer.
Monti #2 on deck!


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked an SLR Serie A last night. Nothing impressive but a decent smoke.

I'm having my wisdom teeth out tomorrow, so tonight's smoke will likely be a good one to make up for the 4-5 days I won't be smoking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO on the back porch


----------



## djsmiles

PSD 4 on this comfy August evening.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Boli pc. Big body in a little cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

09 Trinidad Robusto T
This reminded me of a girl I dated named Julie
Dam, she was hot....5' 6", 115 lbs with a knock out body.
She showed up on our date with a revealing sheer top and skin tight jeans.
Upon seeing her I thought I was in for a treat. Took her to a "nicer" pizza place ( I was 16 yrs old)
When the brought the bread-sticks came all I could focus on was what's to come.
By the time the meal came all I could do was think about her taller sister that had a questionable reputation.
Years later in college, I had a chance to go out again with Julie......:biggrin:

Lets hope this ages as good as Julie did...


----------



## bpegler

Partagas 898 UV from '98. Gentle and complex.


----------



## Shemp75

A Bolivar


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Shemp75 said:


> A Bolivar


Ahhhh....you can never have too many Bolivars! :smoke2:


----------



## bpegler

BHK 56, with a nice view of Piney Creek on the Cumberland Plateau.


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE.....these are going to be spectacular in a few yrs


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> View attachment 45277
> 
> 
> BHK 56, with a nice view of Piney Creek on the Cumberland Plateau.


Nice to see you got the Camera working Bob!
Damn that's a great picture!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Fresh HU half corona.. Hopefully it was because it was fresh, but I just don't get it..? 2 or 3 glimmers of goodness, but rather boring and one dimensional.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Choix Supreme Whites and ham coffee light iced sweet.
Peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 08 While watch the full moon over the water at the bay!


----------



## shaun341

started off with a H Upmann half corona and finished with a Punch Punch



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brazil stogie

Hey guys!!! Excited to finally have access to this section! Just smoked a MC petit edmundo, was delicious!


----------



## brazil stogie

BamaDoc77 said:


> Fresh HU half corona.. Hopefully it was because it was fresh, but I just don't get it..? 2 or 3 glimmers of goodness, but rather boring and one dimensional.


I have gone through several boxes of these in the last few months, and sometimes I get a few that taste really bland...but some are delicious! Better luck my friend.


----------



## asmartbull

04 ryj el.......BVD box code and it was ON


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
Just sat by the water and smoked a PSD#4 09 peace gents!


----------



## thegunslinger

'03 HdM Hoyo Des Dieux. Quite the enjoyable smoke. Too bad I only have one other left.


----------



## brazil stogie

lighting up a RASS


----------



## protekk

2004 RyJ Hermosos No. 2 and some Chimay Blue for my last Friday in Portugal:


----------



## Jordan23

protekk said:


> 2004 RyJ Hermosos No. 2 and some Chimay Blue for my last Friday in Portugal:


Enjoy your trip my friend!


----------



## protekk

Jordan23 said:


> Enjoy your trip my friend!


Thank you brother, I most definately will!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> 2004 RyJ Hermosos No. 2 and some Chimay Blue for my last Friday in Portugal:


Yes enjoy the trip great SEEGAR!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC in the A.M
Rass at lunch.
Bolivar Coronas Giganties on deck with an Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## Gordo1473

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC in the A.M
> Rass at lunch.
> Bolivar Coronas Giganties on deck with an Arrogant Bastard Ale.


Very nice. Plus my favorite beer


----------



## asmartbull

08 Unicos.....glad I was patient


----------



## dgold21

SCdlH El Principe


----------



## Damselnotindistress

RyJ Cedros Deluxe No. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black going out for breakfast peace all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79714

Parti Junior..........


----------



## piperdown

'11 Boli rc. Not bad for being young. Should be fantastic in 2-3 years.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a day out at sea.
A good old Montie #2 07 and a glass Guinness Stout.


----------



## Dazz

Had a Boli PC after lunch today with a Singapore blend coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jamaican Blue Mountain estate black Cohiba siglo III Big breakfast buffet Happy Sunday all!


----------



## CeeGar

I am weak...can't keep my hands off these. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79726

898 UV........ Happy Sunday..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stopped at a friends Egg Plant i love it so damn salty i couldn't eat it!
Gonna cleanse my palate with an RYJ EL Hermosos #2 2004 LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna walk down the bay now taking Bella with me. Dogs are great company and old friend to keep me and Bella company. A SCDLH EL MORRO from 07 damn i wish i had gone deep on these. So much Chocolate and spice. That is so well rounded you would swear it was illegal LOL!


----------



## harley33

05 Fundy earlier and a young SLR A after dinner. Time for bed! The work week is upon us.


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC


----------



## aea6574

Monte2 yesterday with a couple of Mint Juleps.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Calikind

Partagás Serie D No.5


----------



## djsmiles

HdM Epicure 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An all Bolivar day
PC in the A.M BBF at lunch, getting into a Short Bolivar Asian RE now!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79780

Parti Lonsdale ...... Thanks Tony ( Avitti)..........


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo lancero. Simply phenomenal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

No time today for long smokes!
Partagas short
Boli CJ
PLPC


----------



## Wildone

:ask:
View attachment 79847

Parti & Coke...........


----------



## asmartbull

MGR = Happy, Happy, Happy..............now I have to leave them alone


----------



## CeeGar

HU half corona and coffee this morning. Man, these little smokes are tasty...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1


----------



## protekk

Last day on the other side with a 2011 Behike 52:


First day back in NY with a 2008 SCDLH Oficios:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short, Partagas short, Partagas short. It was a short day lol!


----------



## Scott W.

Might have been a short day but you had managed to squeeze in three party's.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Montie No. 2. It was a little tight but I got that worked out and it was grand.


----------



## thegunslinger

RA LCDH Superiores


----------



## boro62

Bolivar petit corona....was a bit tight throughout though


----------



## john_007

thegunslinger said:


> View attachment 45431
> 
> 
> RA LCDH Superiores


how are you liking those? was thinking about looking into getting a box.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Ramón Allones Specially Selected


----------



## thegunslinger

john_007 said:


> how are you liking those? was thinking about looking into getting a box.


My first one of a 5er I bought from another BOTL and I'm now considering a box in the future. Opens with a peppery punch to your mouth then an inch in fades into a very pleasant mix of cocoa, coffee, cream, nuts, wood, and a little leather, strengthening as you progress. Very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte #4 on a pleasant day in the park.


----------



## shaun341

H Upmann Royal Robusto yesterday in the garage cause of the rain.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## brazil stogie

shaun341 said:


> H Upmann Royal Robusto yesterday in the garage cause of the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


one of my favorites!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Party Short


----------



## john_007

thegunslinger said:


> My first one of a 5er I bought from another BOTL and I'm now considering a box in the future. Opens with a peppery punch to your mouth then an inch in fades into a very pleasant mix of cocoa, coffee, cream, nuts, wood, and a little leather, strengthening as you progress. Very enjoyable smoke.


sounds really good, i'm going to look into them. so many cigars so little time.


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC on the way to work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Might have been a short day but you had managed to squeeze in three party's.


ROTFLMAO! I needed a good laugh!
Bump for you sir!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II in the A.M
Coro at lunch
Behike 52 and a Stone Imperial Russian stout on deck!


----------



## Scott W.

Gracias my good friend


----------



## Wildone

Monte.........


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Double (7 1/2 x 50) from the 02 Farmhouse Humidor to get my birthday started right.


----------



## protekk

Best wishes for a happy birthday Bob ^^^

A few from the last couple days

2000 Partagas lonsdale with an oaked Arrogant Bastard ale... Everything about this cigar was excellent:


A 2008 PLPC from Keith:


Last night a 2011 Partagas Serie SD4 which performed very well with a Stone Russian Imperial Stout:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> View attachment 45465
> 
> 
> Trinidad Double (7 1/2 x 50) from the 02 Farmhouse Humidor to get my birthday started right.


Have a Happy and healthy Birthday with many more to come my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Best wishes for a happy birthday Bob ^^^
> 
> A few from the last couple days
> 
> 2000 Partagas lonsdale with an oaked Arrogant Bastard ale... Everything about this cigar was excellent:
> 
> 
> A 2008 PLPC from Keith:
> 
> 
> Last night a 2011 Partagas Serie SD4 which performed very well with a Stone Russian Imperial Stout:


3 of my favorite cigars and two of my favorite beers !
BRO you got class!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Nothing all day SCDLH EL MORRO EAR SEPT 01 on deck thanks for reminding me i had these John.
I had forgotten all about them!


----------



## john_007

bpegler said:


> View attachment 45465
> 
> 
> Trinidad Double (7 1/2 x 50) from the 02 Farmhouse Humidor to get my birthday started right.


happy birth day, hope it is a great one.


----------



## john_007

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F!
> Nothing all day SCDLH EL MORRO EAR SEPT 01 on deck thanks for reminding me i had these John.
> I had forgotten all about them!


Hey thats what i'm here for, i guess my noob questions pay off in the end. Enjoy the cigar tony.:welcome:


----------



## ColdSmoker

3/09 RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoying the last weekend of summer!
Coro in the A.M Espy now.
Have a great Labor day weekend all!


----------



## john_007

Smoking a bolivar PC while smoking some pork butts. Can't wait for ufc 164 tonight I think a monte grand Edmundo next.


----------



## dgold21

Got a gig tonight, and usually can't smoke...but it's at a casino tonight so smoking is allowed. I'm bringing a RASS for post-show...won't get home until after close to 2 a.m. but it's all good.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

07 montie No.4 not bad at all.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79987

C.F. Custom B........ Rum & Coke.........


----------



## protekk

A 2010 Partagas 898 with some Alesmith Speedway Stout:


ANd a 2010 SLR serie A courtesy of a fine BOTL with a Brooklyn Local 2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 05 Jamaican Blue mountain estate black.
Going out to brunch Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 79994

Dip # 4.......... Happy Sunday.........


----------



## klittle250




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo lancero by the pool. Beautiful weekend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short black coffee on this rainy day at the Bay!
Happy Labor Day all!


----------



## avitti

Party short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Salomone's LCDH release all around.
Beers Burgers Dogs and steaks.
Clouds breaking up sun poking through Peace All!:dude:


----------



## DanR

I'm having a fantastic day by the pool, with a RyJ LE 2004 - courtesy of Bpegler. An awesome smoke! Thanks, Bob.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn i am stuffed!
HDM Short Hoyo Pyramid El 2011!
Some black coffee and anisette canoli's for desert!
Hope everyone enjoyed the last weekend of Summer!


----------



## asmartbull

RA Superiores......like'em


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80023

La Escep............


----------



## Damselnotindistress

My Cohiba Pyramide - MAN, what a smoke! All the way to the nub! GREAT!!! :rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

First cigar of the day busy driving Lillian up to college damn i miss her already!
Partagas 898V life's simple pleasures are the best!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2010 punch punch. Burning through this box pretty quickly. I'll be sad to see them go.


----------



## asmartbull

05 Sig II
The first half was forgettable...
The second was memorable.....


----------



## thebigk

My Labor Day weekend smokes

View attachment 80057


very enjoyable smoke

View attachment 80058


An RASS the best smoke of the weekend better then the Opus x need to pick up more the only one I had


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC to end a very frustrating day.


----------



## Ky70

I was a little concerned when I saw only 1 dot on the PSD4 band but after a bit of research felt a little better...and after firing one up, my concerns are gone away. Though its been a couple of years since I smoked a Habanos, the unmistakable flavor and feeling in my stomach (hard to describe) confirms that I'm ok. Love it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC in the A.M
Rass after Lunch.
Bolivar Royal Corona on deck with an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## Habano

1997 Punch SS No2.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80093

J.l. # 5..........


----------



## jabuan

My first siglo 1 from 2010. Stronger than I expected it to be. Really complex finish (almost seemed to happen on three phases with most draws) and a lot of transitions in such a small smoke. Got a little harsh at the halfway point. Then transitioned to back to enjoyable. cinnamon, wood, old bread, grass and floral notes are some of the things I pulled out. Maybe it needed some more downtime but I liked it a lot. Can't wait to try the other vitolas.


----------



## jdfutureman

08 SCdlH Principe with my coffee and an early visit to the park today. These are really smoking well.


----------



## protekk

Smoked a 2008 PL Belicosos Extra RE from a box brought only to be smoked on my first daughters birthday:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had to run a few things up to my daughter!
I am glad she forget them was great to see her!
Behike 52 3 fingers of Pappy 20 year old!


----------



## asmartbull

El Principe with my evening coffee.........getting cold tonight so this little buggar will have to do


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying a Boli PC thanks to Eric (thebigk)


----------



## djsmiles

Breaking in the new SUV right.


----------



## Wildone

52........Porch......light Rain..... Enjoying Broncos Season opener.......


----------



## mata777

Enjoying what's left of summer here with a late night snack. Bells Oberon ale and a 2011 R&J short. Stay well everyone!


----------



## john_007

Wildone said:


> View attachment 45563
> 
> 52........Porch......light Rain..... Enjoying Broncos Season opener.......


Looks like you had a great night. Payton is probably on the behike level.


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked a 2005 H Upmann Mag46 the other night. Unfortunately, I did it despite my better instincts not to as I was coming down with a cold and my throat was already scratchy. I'm sure my sense of smell and taste weren't up to par for full enjoyment.


----------



## Hubby

Tobias Lutz said:


> Ramón Allones Specially Selected


Hey Tobias... How was that Ramon Allones Specially Selected???


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hubby said:


> Hey Tobias... How was that Ramon Allones Specially Selected???


It was pretty tasty. It was one of three that had been given to me by other botls, so it had some age on it. I had smoked one before ordering a box last month, but haven't had any from the shipment yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 after a seafood lunch at the bay!
Last weekend here for me Monday its back to the grind!


----------



## shaun341

'10' JL2 from a great BOTL yesterday not sure what I am going to grab yet tonight.


----------



## shaun341

Grabbed an 07 RASS gifted from a great BOTL tonight



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Habano

Cohiba Double Corona. Picked up a couple boxes of these this week. Checking to see how these are doing.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80138

P.L.........


----------



## Gordo1473

Night before my wedding. Sitting on patio


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> Night before my wedding. Sitting on patio


 Nice stick to go with and Good Luck


----------



## pippin925

Gordo1473 said:


> Night before my wedding. Sitting on patio


Best of luck and congratulations!


----------



## Gordo1473

Thanks all. I found one amazing woman this time


----------



## Hubby

Gordo1473 said:


> Night before my wedding. Sitting on patio


Congrats Brian... Heres to many years of happiness and smooth sailing for you and the future wifey!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## jdfutureman

A pair of El Principe's by the fire pit. Nice evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> View attachment 80138
> 
> P.L.........


Very nice David!
I have a box in route, smoked about 5 over the summer and decided to pull the trigger!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC circa 08 Cafe con leche breakfast burrito peace to all!


----------



## brazil stogie

tried first siglo II, loved it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PL Asian Pacific RE Damn these are sweet!


----------



## asmartbull

10 Monte GE EL....Glad I went deep


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80181

Trini & a little Scotch.........


----------



## ColdSmoker

'07


----------



## jdfutureman

Party Lonsdale. ToP notch


----------



## jurgenph

aug 2008 h upmann connaisseur no.1

blind box purchase... 1st sampling today.
it was a good buy 

draw was very tight though.










J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Pyramid EL 2006 i gotta say the 2001's were better taste wise. While they were plagued with construction issues. These 06's smoke like a dream but leave much to be desired in the taste dept. A fine cigar mind you but nothing like the 01 release. Leaving for brunch along the bay with friends before i head back upstate. Just wanted to pop in and wish all a very Happy Sunday!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 after a very big and very ugly Jets win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80216


r & j......... Dfh 90..............


----------



## Kindanutz

punch 2011 Edición Regional Suiza


----------



## jdfutureman

Principe and coffee this afternoon. Nice


----------



## brazil stogie

today I started with a siglo VI, then in the evening a BBF


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL...still going strong


----------



## thegunslinger

PL Encantos. DELISH! I have a full review I'll post over in the review sub-forum. But in short, a more refined version of the PLPC in terms of flavor in an awesome format (dalia/lonsdale). They'll probably be even better given another couple years of aging.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Just coming back from 8 great nights in the Caribbean, and got to chance to try some new smokes, along with some old standbys. I was trying to keep track of what was smoked where, and with what drink, but it didn't work out to well as I kept leaving my phone with my cigar app in the room. The two drinks I tried for the first time were Glenmorangie (picked up a bottle to bring home) and Macallan, along with my usually Courvoisier.

Cohiba Siglo II
Cohiba Siglo IV
Montecristo Open Master
Montecristo Open Eagle
Smoked a Bolivar also, but the label flew away, and the other ones is in a deep freeze, and will post photos in a few days.


----------



## brazil stogie

sjcruiser36 said:


> Just coming back from 8 great nights in the Caribbean, and got to chance to try some new smokes, along with some old standbys. I was trying to keep track of what was smoked where, and with what drink, but it didn't work out to well as I kept leaving my phone with my cigar app in the room. The two drinks I tried for the first time were Glenmorangie (picked up a bottle to bring home) and Macallan, along with my usually Courvoisier.
> 
> Cohiba Siglo II
> Cohiba Siglo IV
> Montecristo Open Master
> Montecristo Open Eagle
> Smoked a Bolivar also, but the label flew away, and the other ones is in a deep freeze, and will post photos in a few days.


Very nice! I just hope you got yourself some regular line Montys because those open line don't represent the real monty flavour IMHO! What did u think of the siglos and boli?


----------



## sjcruiser36

brazil stogie said:


> Very nice! I just hope you got yourself some regular line Montys because those open line don't represent the real monty flavour IMHO! What did u think of the siglos and boli?


I've had the Siglo's before so knew what to expect, and the Boli was just so so, but it may have been due to how much I had to drink. I should have waited to smoke it. I didn't pick up any of the classics, but my BIL grabbed a few #2 's and Edmundo's. They were a little steep for my price, but if everything works out, I'll be adding a few to my humidor soon. We didn't want to take to much of a risk while on vacation. Also the main locations for picking them up was closed due to Rosh Hashanah so that pretty much put a dent in what we could get.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo II in the A.m
Coro at lunch
Punch Punch 09 now!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Reyes.....very buttery


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike '11. Lovely cigar, almonds, unsalted peanuts, a bit of peat.

Like smoking an old Partagas.


----------



## djsmiles

Had a SCdlH Principe thanks to @dgold21


----------



## piperdown

bpegler said:


> View attachment 45629
> 
> 
> Carlos Fernandez Behike '11. Lovely cigar, almonds, unsalted peanuts, a bit of peat.
> 
> Like smoking an old Partagas.


Beautiful Bob. I've got some from '11 but have not visited them since I first received them.


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on this nice afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Serie D'Oro No. 2 LE 2013 on deck.
Heineken chaser!


----------



## asmartbull

11 RR.....these are starting to wake up......glad I went deep


----------



## sjcruiser36

Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn what a great beach day 95 at the bay. Just cooled down a Montie #2 circa 05 and a Lowenbrau German brew.
Have not seen these around in a long time great beer Great SEEGAR!
Peace all!


----------



## harley33

2011 Sig III. Starting to come into the enjoyable phase. :dude:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80346

Charlotte .............


----------



## nfusion770

Wildone said:


> View attachment 80346
> 
> Charlotte .............


A Broncos fan- I'll be damned . Charlottes were before my time.

Ramon Allones Grande RE and Macallan 12 while listening to Avitti tell tales of yore. If they were only 898 instead of 343.


----------



## asmartbull

09, 898.....all other Party's pale in comparison


----------



## shaun341

PSD4 yesterday evening



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy on deck Arrogant Bastard Ale Chaser!


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Escudo EL '07. Good cigar, kinda citrus for a RyJ. Smoking well.


----------



## Habano




----------



## protekk

AN H. Upmann No.2, gifted from a fine BOTL, and a cigar city Bolita while watching Thursday night football:


----------



## protekk

A 2011 Santos custom and a 2012 Anchor Steam Christmas Ale on a beautiful NY afternoon:


----------



## commonsenseman

Mike, you always make me jealous with your delicious cigar/beer combos!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## jabuan

How are those @TonyBrooklyn?


----------



## jabuan

commonsenseman said:


> Mike, you always make me jealous with your delicious cigar/beer combos!


Same here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jabuan said:


> How are those @TonyBrooklyn?


Very nice!


----------



## jabuan

Roger that. Those are in the deep sleep section of my little wineador.


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC


----------



## Habano

1998 Partagas 898.


----------



## ColdSmoker

JLopez


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short French press Black whites and ham.
Great day to be alive get out there and make it count!
Peace Gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd of the day Quai D'Orsay Imperiales after an espresso and a Cannoli.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo D EL 05. These are finally smoking well. Perfect afternoon by the pool.


----------



## protekk

2008 Dip. No 4 while playing ball with my girls.......beautiful day in NY:


----------



## brazil stogie

tried the new Bolivar Redentor. Very good draw, plenty of smoke with typical bolivar flavors. However I think it could use some rest.


----------



## thegunslinger

SLR Regios.


----------



## Habano




----------



## StogieJim

Watching the rain and smoking a party short. Paired up with a Santa Fe imperial java stout 

Life is good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloIII Jamaican blue mountain heading out for some brunch in a while.
Peace gents!


----------



## jurgenph

how do these age? this one seemed just too young...










J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

View attachment 80467


My first Behike (a 56)


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

How'd that go Tobias? Should I get a box?

I burned a Boli RC tubo. Not great but I've been rushing this box (it's an early 2011) they aren't in their prime yet and it's apparent.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

GoJohnnyGo said:


> How'd that go Tobias? Should I get a box?


It's going well so far. Only about halfway through. I was fortunate enough to get this through a trade with another botl, so it had some age on it already. I'm enjoying it so far, but the price tag on a box is a bit of a stretch for my budget. Ever since I starting looking into Habanos the Behike has had an odd sort of allure, so I'm glad to finally try one out.


----------



## jurgenph

Tobias Lutz said:


> My first Behike (a 56)


damn tobias 
i'm sitting on a behike sampler, and i'm waiting for all the planets to align until i light one of 'em...

J.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

It would be a very indulgent purchase for me. I really want to try one but a box purchase will probably be my only chance. I'm glad you got your hands on one.


----------



## thegunslinger

Keeping with the Cohiba theme...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









CoRo I got in the CC/NC Maw, I believe it was from 2010. Not bad, but I felt like I was missing something in the flavor. Maybe needed another year or two for those flavors to become more pronounced.


----------



## smoking ash

Party short while enjoying some fine weather!


----------



## commonsenseman

Tobias Lutz said:


> View attachment 80467
> 
> 
> My first Behike (a 56)


Uhhhh, that's awesome!

So, is it worth the price tag?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

commonsenseman said:


> Uhhhh, that's awesome!
> 
> So, is it worth the price tag?


For a special occasion, possibly, but I'm not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger on a box. I can get well over a hundred good Habanos in a smaller vitola for the price of a box.


----------



## Hubby

Tobias Lutz said:


> For a special occasion, possibly, but I'm not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger on a box. I can get well over a hundred good Habanos in a smaller vitola for the price of a box.


I know what you mean.. That would be a special purchase and my budget(for ANY cigars) would be gone for a while!


----------



## commonsenseman

Box split?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

commonsenseman said:


> Box split?


Yeah, this would probably be a good one for a split in my opinion. Right now I'm trying to build an initial inventory with some quality smokes, but the type I can afford to buy in quantity. Once I have a nice starter going I'll be more interested in trying to get a hold of some of these nicer smokes. I've got to be frugal to get my collection off the ground right now.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tobias Lutz said:


> Yeah, this would probably be a good one for a split in my opinion. Right now I'm trying to build an initial inventory with some quality smokes, but the type I can afford to buy in quantity. Once I have a nice starter going I'll be more interested in trying to get a hold of some of these nicer smokes. I've got to be frugal to get my collection off the ground right now.


I hear ya man, I doubt I could justify even half a box of these right now. Although the temptation is still there......

I suppose I better stick to my el-cheapos.


----------



## jurgenph

Tobias Lutz said:


> For a special occasion, possibly, but I'm not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger on a box.


no review? 

J.


----------



## protekk

A couple from Sunday-Funday........A couple of Chimay Blue's and:

A 2004 RyJ Hermosos No.2 LE:



ANd a La escepcion Selectos FInos RE Italy:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 05 after a long day peace gents!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Petite Magnifico. A delicious 58 RG monster.


----------



## Scott W.

Looks might tasty Bob!


----------



## sjcruiser36

RASS, I'm still licking my lips!!!!!

View attachment 80499


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Trinidad Reyes. Pretty good.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## smoking ash

This Weather! Glad to see the heat go away and I can resume normal outdoor activities!:mrgreen:arty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO circa 07 very nice i have paired it with a 90 minute Dog Fish Head IPA.


----------



## boro62

San cristobal de la Havana el principe


----------



## jdfutureman

boro62 said:


> San cristobal de la Havana el principe


Had one last night. Love em


----------



## boro62

jdfutureman said:


> Had one last night. Love em


really loved mine this morning as well. had some great complexity to it


----------



## thegunslinger

I really need to get me some El Principes as I hear nothing but good things about them.


----------



## djsmiles

Smoking my first RASS off the back deck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sitting down with a Cohiba Espy 09 and a Lowenbrau


----------



## protekk

Punch Descobidores RE Portugal while grilling.....great smoke:


----------



## smoking ash

while just letting the time slip by slowlyeace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 Coffee black Short stack of pancakes!


----------



## thebigk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Lancero 06 Coffee black Short stack of pancakes!


 Sounds like a good way to start your B-Day

Happy birthday Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thebigk said:


> Sounds like a good way to start your B-Day
> 
> Happy birthday Tony


Thank you Bro!


----------



## Arizona Dave

Now that's a Punch I haven't tried! Looks good!



protekk said:


> Punch Descobidores RE Portugal while grilling.....great smoke:


----------



## bpegler

Hamlet Robusto Extra from '09 or '10. Loads of caramel.

Happy Birthday Tony!!!!!!!


----------



## harley33

SLR Series A. Young but pretty darn good. Happy Born on Date Tony!


----------



## TTecheTTe

smoking ash said:


> This Weather! Glad to see the heat go away and I can resume normal outdoor activities!:mrgreen:arty:


Oh, yeah, another biter! :thumb: On my sixth BCJ today.


----------



## protekk

Double post


----------



## protekk

Arizona Dave said:


> Now that's a Punch I haven't tried! Looks good!


They are very good! I love them

And a big happy birthday to you mr brooklyn!!!


----------



## avitti

Sir Winnie 07---the 97 DA is for Carlo--finally has time to smoke his birthday cigar-------------------Thank you Habano for the Robaina OR DA


----------



## Habano

Mercer custom. One of the great customs that will be missed.


----------



## jurgenph

'12 bolivar petite corona, finally smoking good 
too bad it was my last one.










J.


----------



## StogieJim




----------



## madbricky

Happy Birthday @TonyBrooklyn ! Im making my first and probably last for a while. Enjoying the heck out a Partagas series D #4 Habano from my newbie trade. What an awesome botl to share such a well aged treat. I was saving it for a celebration but things have gotten bad lately and I was not being good and blew up my cbid credit card and went over. Stupid me. Semi retired guys are supposed to be smarter than that. So this Partagas is making me feel better lol


----------



## Arizona Dave

Tony, happy birthday man!


----------



## StogieJim

Happy bday @TonyBrooklyn !!!!


----------



## thegunslinger

H. Upmann Royal Robusto from a Jan '13 box. I've read reviews from the OR and 2nd year boxes that stated these smoked well young (as in 6 months young). Either I had a bad cigar or the newer production runs aren't to the same level of quality because I think these need to rest for a year or two.


----------



## commonsenseman

Ho-lee-crap.


----------



## ColdSmoker

'00 Party 8-9-8


----------



## protekk

1998 Party 898 and a couple Anchor Steam Christmas Ales last night:


----------



## smoking ash

PLPC and coffee while the rain slowly stops after almost 3 inches today. The air is cooling and starting to feel like fall around here.


----------



## jurgenph

2007 diplomaticos... not bad, not good, just OK.










J.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80641

Upmann ............

Happy B-Day Tony....... Hope your day was Blessed.........


----------



## shaun341

A Mag 46 from 10 with some Four Roses Small Batch yesterday. It was a nice evening



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for the birthday wishes Guys!
A Partagas short this morning while doing laundry and talking to Bullman.
Damn i guess i can multi task!


----------



## IBEW

Started this morning with my favorite breakfast...
Steak & egg omelet with black coffee, finished with a RASCC and more coffee.

Happy Birthday @TonyBrooklyn 
_Sorry I'm a few days late Bro - hope you had a great day!_


----------



## KcJason1

Think I may fire up a party short before heading out to the Royals game.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Party short earlier. Predictably good. JLP cazadores now. Very salty and leathery. I like it. A lot of these have been plugged but this one is smoking well.


----------



## brazil stogie

Partagas P2 in the afternoon, and now after dinner Uppman royal robusto. Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## ShortFuse

After a long break from this board, I'm back. Tonight I'm having a Carlos Fernandez Custom dalia. Xikar X2 cutter



Plenty of twang and nice sweet floral notes.



Construction is exactly what you would expect from a roller of his caliber.


----------



## piperdown

ShortFuse said:


> After a long break from this board, I'm back. Tonight I'm having a Carlos Fernandez Custom dalia. Xikar X2 cutter
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of twang and nice sweet floral notes.
> 
> 
> 
> Construction is exactly what you would expect from a roller of his caliber.


Glad you're back posting Thom!

Those CF's are delicious aren't they.....


----------



## ShortFuse

All good things come to an end.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III coffee black Brooklyn Bagel Lox and cream cheese.
Happy Sunday gents!


----------



## thebigk

Starting Sunday off with a PL Montecarlo Tight draw at first but opening up to be a wonderful stick...Now if the Viks could win


----------



## avitti

Party short


----------



## jdfutureman

ShortFuse said:


> All good things come to an end.


Thomas good to see you're back. Hope all is well!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ST LUIS REY SERIE A by the bay on this sunny day :dude:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80673

HdM Epi # 1 & Coffee........ Happy Sunday ..........


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked my first Terminator (Punch Punch, one of Arnold's favorites) with some coffee. Think I may need to buy a box now.


----------



## Arizona Dave

I love Punch! I'm eyeing a Lambs Club Cubano for after dinner....


----------



## jurgenph

cohiba piramides extra
interesting flavor profile.










J.


----------



## ShortFuse

Just a few of these... Now one fewer tonight!

Decided to celebrate a Browns victory. A sweet cigar made sweeter as it was a gift from Tony V.





Thank you brother!!!


----------



## protekk

A 2006 Montecristo No.2 courtesy of Keith "Klittle250". This was a good one thanks bro:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO circa 07 .


----------



## smoking ash

BCJ with coffee and cream. Happy Monday!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe


----------



## Calikind

BRC- Wow this was great! First one Ive had with a couple years on it. This by far is the best CC I've had. Now I'm starting to get it..


----------



## szyzk

Calikind said:


> BRC- Wow this was great! First one Ive had with a couple years on it. This by far is the best CC I've had. Now I'm starting to get it..


Nice choice, Rob! The BRC is my favorite Boli... It's an almost perfect cigar!


----------



## StogieJim

Literally ROTT!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

StogieJim said:


> Literally ROTT!


did you wait a few minutes, or did you light it off the exhaust pipe on the UPS truck? :biggrin:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Boli PC.. Yum!


----------



## thegunslinger

StogieJim said:


> Literally ROTT!


Make that two of us! Stuck it in the freezer for an hour to get some of the moisture out and then fired it up. Was a beautiful smoke.


----------



## StogieJim

Tobias, pretty much man! That would be a sight to see though!

Damn Julian good call. I should have done that. That wasn't too enjoyable of a smoke. Was way too wet and kept going out and I puffed on it so hard the flavor was pretty muddy. Lesson learned! Glad you enjoyed yours though


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08


----------



## jabuan

07 qdo corona claro down to the band and then some.


----------



## jdfutureman

My first SCdlH Oficios nice but isn't measuring up to the Principe for me yet


----------



## smoking ash

Well worth a couple bucks! :nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 07


----------



## asmartbull

09 JL #1

This isn't cigar is never going to set the world on fire, but it will delver a consistent, enjoyable smoke for an hour

and will continue to improve with time.....JUst very good tobacco !!!


----------



## szyzk

My first PSD5. Glad I have a box incoming, these are tasty little buggers!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Nothing today but yesterday I had a Boli pc and hdm petit robusto. Both from 08. Both were great!


----------



## Calikind

szyzk said:


> Nice choice, Rob! The BRC is my favorite Boli... It's an almost perfect cigar!


Box on way! Thanks Andrew


----------



## Arizona Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Lancero 07


 Hmmm.......love the Cohiba's, maybe I should look up the lancero's or see if they have any Tins like the Punch bolos.


----------



## protekk

A RA Celestial Finos 2009 RE with a CHimay Blue:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Party Short, yum


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80766

SLR Churhill last Eve..........


----------



## thegunslinger

protekk said:


> A RA Celestial Finos 2009 RE with a CHimay Blue:


I REALLY want to try some of these. It seems like they're becoming progressively harder to find.


----------



## jdfutureman

jdfutureman said:


> My first SCdlH Oficios nice but isn't measuring up to the Principe for me yet


Back to the Principe today. Althought I didn't know the age of the Oficios and my Principe's may be older I plan to stick with these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial Finos damn these are nice.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Mike, I finally tried some Chimay after seeing you pairing it with cigars so often. Now I know why you do it, it's a great cigar beer. Tonight I'm going to have a steak followed by a montie 2.


----------



## wrx04

Just smoked my first CoRo AND my first aged CC (this one was from 2005). Now i know why you guys say aged CC's are awesome. This was an incredible smoke.


----------



## pippin925

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Mike, I finally tried some Chimay after seeing you pairing it with cigars so often. Now I know why you do it, it's a great cigar beer. Tonight I'm going to have a steak followed by a montie 2.


I agree, most of the Trappist ales make make a good pairing with a cigar. Plus their just incredible on their own.


----------



## pippin925

Lit up a PSD No4 from my first box that a received a few weeks ago. 
Cold draw was incredible, some saltiness and bitterness, but it was really good bitterness if that makes sense. After I lit it I got hit with a lot of what I'll call spice on the first half, i also got some ammonia smell off the foot. After the halfway point, that spiciness calmed down somewhat and it became quite enjoyable. 

So is that harshness I'm describing a sign of a young cigar that needs to sit for some time. I assume so, but wanted others input since I'm still new around here. I was gifted one awhile back that had a few years rest and I didn't get that extreme spiciness as I did on this one.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I changed my mind last minute and ended up sharing some 07 siglo IIs with a friend. It was a good call.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo de Monterrey 2011 EL Short Pyramide


----------



## boro62

had a cohiba behike 56


----------



## commonsenseman

Trinidad Reyes from late 2012, I can't imagine these getting any better :biggrin:


----------



## thegunslinger

Had an RyJ Exhibicion #4 last night. Not exactly impressed by it...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 Brooklyn Ale!


----------



## smoking ash

RASCC


----------



## jdfutureman

A young Sir Winston. Last third was the best which was a nice surprise for this youngin


----------



## Arizona Dave

This evening, I smoked a Oliveros King Havano Claro Squire, this one surprised me. I wasn't expecting much from this lil' brother. Starts off bold, and mellows off into a smooth creamy dominican. The rest in my Humi could use a little rest, I'm thinking Cedar would add a nice edition to the taste.


----------



## protekk

An 09 Bolivar Belicosos Finos and a Joe Mamas Milk Stout very nice combo:


----------



## ColdSmoker

Siglo III from last night


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80819

T.R.T. & Coffee......


----------



## protekk

An 2009 Upmann mag 48 LE thanks to Mike "Truebig" ....Thanks man really enjoyed this one:


----------



## djsmiles

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished a CORO from 13 ROTT.
Very promising best young Cohiba i have had since 08, 09 ,10.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Bolivar Petit Corona


----------



## Arizona Dave

[QUOTE: An 09 Bolivar Belicosos Finos and a Joe Mamas Milk Stout very nice combo:/QUOTE]

Mike, that Bolivar looks very very tasty, I don't know why I haven't picked any up yet? Looks like many others like it too.......


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar PC


----------



## bpegler

'99 Partagas Lonsdale. Great cigar on an early fall afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 07 in the am.
A very young Coro now!


----------



## thebigk

H.U. Half corona....Before lunch


----------



## pippin925

Had a Bolivar PC this afternoon. Even being very young, it was excellent.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80840

Fuerza........


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked a Bolivar RC from JUN 12 and it was awesome. I'd smoked a couple when I got the box back in April and they were definitely off. But now they're hitting their stride. Another 6-12 months and they should be amazing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
PSD#5 at lunch.
Partagas 898V Now.
Did i forget to mention?
I am a Party Whore!:brick:


----------



## thebigk

Should have an hour or so after work before the wife and kids get home so I think I will go for a Parti Short


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Montie #2 and this thing is ON!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80868

Monte # 1..........


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Aurora Cameroon..........Can't seem to afford enough of these!


----------



## protekk

@ nice cigars yesterday. First a 2008 Diplomaticos No. 4 then a 2000 Partagas Lonsdale with some Founders Imperial Stout for Monday Night Football


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Behike 56 Damn nice SEEGAR!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Party short earlier.


----------



## bresdogsr

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Party short earlier.


Me too


----------



## Damselnotindistress

El Rey Del Mundo Asia RE. Truly, truly benefited from all those months in my Daniel Marshal humidor!


----------



## jdfutureman

00 Boli Coronas in the park. What a day.


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC earlier


----------



## harley33

99 Punch DC from a member on another board. Flawless construction and burn. Enjoyed it. 

Congrats to you John!


----------



## Wildone

jdfutureman said:


> 00 Boli Coronas in the park. What a day.


Congrats !


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 80921

Monte # 2........


----------



## protekk

jdfutureman said:


> 00 Boli Coronas in the park. What a day.


COngrats Buddy!!

A 2008 SCDLH Oficios with some Founders IMperial Stout and Thursday night football. This one was very good:


----------



## protekk

jdfutureman said:


> 00 Boli Coronas in the park. What a day.


COngrats Buddy!!

A 2008 SCDLH Oficios with some Founders IMperial Stout and Thursday night football. This one was very good:


----------



## thegunslinger

Taking my lunch break to go smoke a Party short.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 damn these are from April 2012 and i really can't imagine them getting any better SUPERB!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Flor de Cano PC


----------



## dgold21

'06 Boli CG...happy birthday to me


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cuaba Generosos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero after breakfast coffee black big pancake and eggs ham breakfast.
I have not smoked much lately as time and the lack of smoker friendly spots has had its affect on one of my favorite pass times.
But i shall endeavor to make up for lost time this weekend.
Coro and iced coffee on deck!


----------



## JJ3

BPC along with my manly coffee mug.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Corona Gorda. Great custom from '11.

Go Vols!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ah yes a great day at the bay seafood sun and sky.
A Cohiba Espy on the way for a long walk down the bay!
Peace to all!:rockon:


----------



## protekk

Passing the time on a beautiful NY day with my girls and my brother. He had an 08 Dip 4 and I enjoyed a 2012 Santos Custom Lancero. Paired with a southern Tier Chokolat:


----------



## bresdogsr

Boli PC ROTT young but good!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 80969


Party short-coffee black +


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black.
Rainy cloudy day heading out for brunch in a couple of hours.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Big Brunch rain has let up at least for now!
SCDLH EL MORRO for that long walk down the bay!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

R.A. Extra yesterday. Today is a Cola.


----------



## pippin925

Relaxing after Sunday dinner with an espresso and a Boli PC


----------



## brazil stogie

Savoring a Siglo IV with a dram of Zacapa 23


----------



## piperdown

Rass while at the nascar race today.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Vegas Robaina Famosos while playing the slots in A.C. this morning. The place was almost empty so I didn't have to overhear the comments about the smoke from cigarette smokers in the smoking section, and a RASS tonight to finish out the day. Back to the school work in the morning.


----------



## protekk

A 2011 RA Superiores from Keith "Klittle250" with a Chimay Blue and Sunday Night Football:


----------



## thebigk

Watch the second half of the game with a RASCC great little stick


----------



## protekk

A 2008 Bolivar Simones RE Canada with a couple 2012 Anchor Steam Christmas Ales for Monday Night Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
PSD#5 now!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

JL1. I'm not sure if I just got a good box or what but I love these things. I've only had three or four of them but every one has been phenomenal.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Edmundo '05. Sweet milk chocolate.

A great example of a regular production Havana with a few years...


----------



## ColdSmoker

'05 PSP2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

coldsmoker said:


> '05 psp2


nice seegar bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short very black very hot coffee on this chilly October morning!


----------



## Gordo1473

My first RASS


----------



## thebigk

Gordo1473 said:


> My first RASS


 Congrats now you will want a box


----------



## Gordo1473

thebigk said:


> Congrats now you will want a box


I agree with this statement


----------



## protekk

A 2005 Monte Especiales No.2 with a Keegan Ales Joe Mama Milk Stout and Hockey on a crisp NY night:


----------



## asmartbull

05 EPI I
Just great tobacco


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Breakfast burrito Cafe Con Leche!


----------



## avitti

View attachment 46191
-------Juan Lopez # 5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 after a job well done on a kitchen remodel.:rockon:


----------



## Arizona Dave

Havana blend Churchill, last one! Time to stock up again. I literally crave the flavors in this one....


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I just pit down a RASS. It was great. The weather is finally perfect for cigar smoking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## commonsenseman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BBF 07 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


That sounds like a great combo! I LOVE Arrogant Bastard.


----------



## Arizona Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BBF 07 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


Is that the Prez's Ale?


----------



## protekk

A 2009 VR Unicos from Keith "klittle250" paired up with a Southern Tier Choklat for the Giants game. The pairing worked very nicely now if only big blue could win a game:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial fino's and a Stella.


----------



## wrx04

Trinidad reyes with some four roses small batch. Im really enjoying this little smoke tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black waiting for the oil man to come fill the tank. Damn i hate winter!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 09 after some grilled steaks couple of brews with my dear friend Frank Peace all!


----------



## JJ3

Psd4!


----------



## protekk

Enjoyed 2 smokes yesterday. First up was a 2012 HDM Epi No.1.....straight tobacco taste and was just "meh":



then a 2011 JL No. 1. A fantastic stick paired with a couple of Newcastles:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III coffee black big country breakfast happy Sunday!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Party Lusi last night. It was plugged and barely drew. Pretty big disappointment.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Party Lusi last night. It was plugged and barely drew. Pretty big disappointment.


Sorry to hear hope you chucked it and were able to enjoy another!


----------



## Scardinoz

Custom rolled corona extra.

At least Tony is a face I still recognize around here.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I should have but I was at a friends cookout without anything else. Good night though, life could have been worse.


----------



## wrx04

RyJ short churchill with black coffee.


----------



## jurgenph

2005 partagas series P no.2










J.


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez custom Solomones outside my room here at the JW Mariott Camelback Inn in Scottsdale. Lovely cigar, lovely evening.


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a Johnny O Flying Pig courtesy of @jgros001

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81124

Muralla & glass of Port........


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Por Larranaga PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scardinoz said:


> Custom rolled corona extra.
> 
> At least Tony is a face I still recognize around here.


Hey Zach how goes it?
Last i heard you were headed for the Corps.
Hope all is well peace bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C Coffee black whites and ham!


----------



## protekk

A 2009 SLR Pacificos for Sunday Night Football:


----------



## aea6574

Good Day All-

Got to enjoy a Party 898 and a Monte 2 over the weekend with some Four Roses Small Batch 2013 Limited Edition, a great weekend.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## greige matter

PSP#2 last night sitting outside by the fire with a Baker's on the rocks.

Doesn't get much better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 2013 after some grilled Skirt steaks couple of Fosters Lagers and some great company.
Peace all.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Montie 2 and some Glennmorangie 10yr. Great combo!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> CORO 2013 after some grilled Skirt steaks couple of Fosters Lagers and some great company.
> Peace all.


How was the 13 coro?


----------



## Jordan23

Earlier today a 2011 rass.


----------



## bresdogsr

Over the weekend:
Party Short
RyJ Short Churchill
RASS
Punch Churchill


----------



## commonsenseman

Party Short while watching Seinfeld.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81145

HdM Regalos & Hot Tea...........


----------



## protekk

1998 Party 898 with a couple Founders Imperial Stouts for Monday night Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Cafe con leche breakfast burrito Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bank does not open till 9 am. So i am just grabbing another SEEGAR.
Bolivar coronas juniors coffee black peace gents!


----------



## brazil stogie

went crazy today and smoked a party short after lunch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 after lunch and the bank!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO Surf and Turf couple of brews.

Damn i gotta stop eating all this red meat smoking cigars and drinking beer LOL!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Montecristo Edmundo

Horrible pic, great cigar.


----------



## protekk

Tobias Lutz said:


> Montecristo Edmundo
> Horrible pic, great cigar.


Hey Tobias it is Such a bad pic it looks like a RG hahahahahahh:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

protekk said:


> Hey Tobias it is Such a bad pic it looks like a RG hahahahahahh:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Jesus- I think I just need to just go to sleep and try again tomorrow. That's the second wrong photo link I've put up today :frusty:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

There we go:

View attachment 81161


----------



## sjcruiser36

Cohiba Siglo II earlier tonight while going through different websites looking at specs and reviews on wine coolers.


----------



## djsmiles

Parti Short earlier this evening.


----------



## JJ3

HU 1/2 Corona and Tea on a cool night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some more red meat Dogs and burgers some Fosters Lagers to wash it down.
A young CORO 2013 for desert!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81187

Noellas while grilling a few Birds......


----------



## thebigk

Had a Parti Short while I put a package together for some one


----------



## thebigk

Wildone said:


> View attachment 81187
> 
> Noellas while grilling a few Birds......


 Nice pick with the sun and smoke almost looks magical


----------



## mata777

At tgr halfway point of a JLP petit cazadores from 2011 and some HC 7 rum. Cheap and cheerful entertainment. Stay well everyone!


----------



## CeeGar

mata777 said:


> At tgr halfway point of a JLP petit cazadores from 2011 and some HC 7 rum. Cheap and cheerful entertainment. Stay well everyone!


Cheap entertainment is better than no entertainment at all! Cheers :beerchug:


----------



## Dazz

PSD4 with a pot of tea-



















Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## protekk

A 2011 HDM Short Piramides LE with a couple Founders Imperial Stouts and NY Ranger hockey:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just stopped in smoking a Monti #2 from 07 while cruising Puff Peace gents!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

My first CC that I purchased and wasn't gifted by a friend. Boli PC :bounce:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Ramon Allones Specially Selected or RASS as we call it! Has been in the Daniel Marshall humidor for half a year now and it was sooooo smooth and fantabulous...was nearly ready to take to bed with me for hot sexy looove! Rapture! Mmmmm, it was N-I-I-I-C-C-E! :rockon:


----------



## CeeGar

Damselnotindistress said:


> Ramon Allones Specially Selected or RASS as we call it! Has been in the Daniel Marshall humidor for half a year now and it was sooooo smooth and fantabulous...was nearly ready to take to bed with me for hot sexy looove! Rapture! Mmmmm, it was N-I-I-I-C-C-E! :rockon:


:shocked: ound:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M.
Just got back from the yearly physical clean bill of health 
Thank you GOD!
Gonna enjoy this sunny day Cohiba Espy gets the call.
Have a great day and happy weekend all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished up some Chinese food HUpmann #2 09 on deck!


----------



## Gordo1473

This one


----------



## sjcruiser36

Romeo y Julieta Millie Fleurs


----------



## brazil stogie

going to fire up a Trinidad Robusto T, have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Salty

My first CC, and it was a Parti short. Unbelivable. To say it was subtle, complex, and well balanced would not do justice. The experience was more akin to waking up from a coma, and suddenly being able to taste, and smell things that I was not able to before. Well, that is a bit mellow dramatic, but it is hard to put into words the actual experience I had today. Couldn't wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## djsmiles

Had a break in our low light quals the other day. So I decided to enjoy a Boli PC.


----------



## jurgenph

starting the weekend with a 2011 partagas 898










J.


----------



## protekk

A very tasty 2012 Partagas 898 with some Alesmith Speedway Stout last night:


----------



## protekk

double post


----------



## smoking ash

While tending the grill. Have a great weekend all!:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from doing laundry my machine broke couple of weeks back. With all the pretty women i meet doing laundry. All of a sudden i have no desire to buy another machine LOL!
PSD#4 08 kept me company.


----------



## JJ3

Starting off the day with a party shorts.


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way in to work.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81224


r & j.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain black good to be home.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## thebigk

Had PLPC and a local brew while watching the IRL race last night
View attachment 81228


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out to Jimmy's gonna watch the Jets and Pats.
First game of the season i am watching.
Smoking a Hupman Con #1 for the ride.


----------



## CeeGar

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. I am!


----------



## D307P

My first CC. Boli Royal Corona. Enjoyed it very much, but draw was a little tight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very big cigar Partagas Custom roll Salomone from the factory.
To celebrate a big Jets victory!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81232

Charlotte ......... Happy Sunday.........


----------



## sjcruiser36

RASS, my new go to cigar.


----------



## D307P

Partagas


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just torched up a hoyo epicure especial. Wonderful!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi Circa 05 very nice SEEGAR!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81258

Boli........


----------



## protekk

A 2004 RyJ Hermosos No.2 with an Alesmith Speedway Stout for SUnday Night Football:



A 2011 PArtagas Series P, courtesy of a fine BOTL, for the GIants game:


----------



## tnlawyer

Wildone said:


> View attachment 81258
> 
> Boli........


Cigars and breast milk...yum! :lol:


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Lusi Circa 05 very nice SEEGAR!


Sounds awesome bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M
RYJ Romeo en tubo #2 thanks to my foreman i corupted him a while back.
Coro 08 now peace all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81273


Hoyo...........


----------



## ichett

D307P said:


> My first CC. Boli Royal Corona. Enjoyed it very much, but draw was a little tight.


I've never seen a boli band like that before. Is that new? or Old?


----------



## D307P

ichett said:


> I've never seen a boli band like that before. Is that new? or Old?


Not sure, I would have to check with my friend. Are you thinking it is not a real Bolivar? I'm not experienced enough to tell myself, but knowing this guy I would think it is real.


----------



## ichett

D307P said:


> Not sure, I would have to check with my friend. Are you thinking it is not a real Bolivar? I'm not experienced enough to tell myself, but knowing this guy I would think it is real.


I'm a noob my self, I've just never seen a boli band like that before.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Coro with a glass of Pino Grigio. Not bad.


----------



## avitti

ichett said:


> I've never seen a boli band like that before. Is that new? or Old?


courtesy of CCW-Cuban cigar website -just click on a band to enlarge it 
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Bol|ivar


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81296

Edmundo..........


----------



## protekk

2006 Partagas SD No3 LE with a couple of Newcastles and Football. These never disappoint great flavor no issues with burn or being plugged, tons of smoke.....just a great cigar:


----------



## commonsenseman

Trini Reyes with a cup of Irish Breakfast tea.


----------



## thebigk

Boli PC while watching the Cards take game two


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81324

Monte # 4.........


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC before work.


----------



## CeeGar

A great Saturday so far. 1998 Partagas 898 after a big breakfast. Kahlua & coffee on the side!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very busy week just stopped in to say Hi to all!
CORO 13 Pabst Blue Ribbon on tap Peace gents!


----------



## jurgenph

shorts day...

monte no.5, partagas short

















J.


----------



## szyzk

You only live once... Smoking my second La Escepcion in as many days.


----------



## JJ3

HDM Epi 2 with my buddy.


----------



## brazil stogie

Party shorts after brazilian feijoada, Siglo II after dinner..and RASS after the Cards win game 3!


----------



## Cigars&GTRs

Trinidad, with a Balvenie Caribbean Cask


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

About to torch an 08 hoyo petit robusto with a cup of coffee I just made in an aeropress. Happy fall Sunday morning.


----------



## protekk

Enjoyed a La Escepcion Selectos FInos RE Italia last night with a Lagunitas Imperial Stout. Cold night in the garage but well worth it:


----------



## protekk

Double post


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain brunch in a while Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81381

Noellas & Coffee........ Happy Sunday.........


----------



## CeeGar

2010 CoRo makes for a good start today!


----------



## D307P

Tried the Cohiba Siglo VI I was gifted several months ago. I thought it was very smooth. My wife said it smelled good so I let her try it and she liked it, and she is usually a flavored stick smoker.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My good friend Ray AKA Rockman sends me a pic of a beautiful Partagas Reserva Damn i am jealous!
Just a plain old Montie #2 for me and a cup of black coffee!


----------



## JG5000

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My good friend Ray AKA Rockman sends me a pic of a beautiful Partagas Reserva Damn i am jealous!
> Just a plain old Montie #2 for me and a cup of black coffee!


haha poor guy! :tu:


----------



## Gordo1473

A boli PC


----------



## harley33

PSP2 from 05. Beautiful brown rose colored wrapper. Pretty nice so far.


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short earlier.


----------



## protekk

I had a 2012 BBF for the Giants game:



And a 2004 RyJ Hermosos No.2 with some Founders Devil Dancer Triple IPA for Sunday Night Football:


----------



## bresdogsr

Boli PC


----------



## thebigk

Smoked my first Parti 898 last night need to get some more of these


----------



## thebigk

thebigk said:


> Smoked my first Parti 898 last night need to get some more of these



View attachment 81398


It started with a light draw but open up to be wonderful stick


----------



## Wildone

RA Gordita & Coffee........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very busy day just lit up a BBF from 07 seltzer chaser!


----------



## Wildone

Might be a 2 stick Refreshment........


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81424

Trini Short Robo T ........ Darn those large Refreshments............


----------



## sjcruiser36

Partagas Serie D No. 5. Great smoky cigar, that kept catching me off guard. I guess it didn't help to have my arm and hand that was holding it at a little less than nose level while leaning in against the patio post. Lesson learned!!! lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass 07 after some Cappacolo and fresh Mozzarella.


----------



## JG5000

This one made a bad day a little better. Thank you Cuba.
mag 48 2009


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81469

Monte & glass of Wine on this Snowy Night...........


----------



## sjcruiser36

Johnny-O Corona Extra


----------



## thebigk

Started with a Tat mini wolf but tunneled so bad that I tossed it and had a VR Famosos


----------



## john_007

thebigk said:


> Started with a Tat mini wolf but tunneled so bad that I tossed it and had a VR Famosos


Hope the VR made up for the bad stick.

Monte Grand Edmundo while watching a movie on the deck, have a good night everyone.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUpmann Petite Corona in the A.M
HUpmann #2 after lunch and a meeting.
Ordered a Pizza for Dinner to busy to cook HUpmann Half Corona to chilly for a big SEEGAR!
I gotta say BullMan you where right these Half Corona's are off the hook.
My favorite Upmann of the day!


----------



## john_007

I need to stop smoking these, or get more.


----------



## protekk

My last 2010 Trinidad Robustos T and some Founders Imperial Stout last night:


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a PSD4 last night. Great cigar.


----------



## thebigk

Had to take a little trip for work so I grabbed a JLP for the trip. Buy far the best JLP I have ever had


----------



## Wildone

LFDC....... Happy Halloween..........


----------



## dgold21

RASS...wooooo, scaaaaary!


----------



## protekk

A 2012 Party Prez with a Founders Devil Dancer Triple IPA. Last inch was a bit harsh but overall a nice cigar:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking my hangover medicine, Partagas short strong black coffee.
Hope everyone had a great Halloween.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up a Punch Coronation. My wife is dropping of the kids at her brother's house and then we're on our way to the Mountains for a few days where even our cell-phones don't work :biggrin: I've got a nice mix of cigars and pipe tins packed and I'm ready for some relaxation. With the way work is trending lately, this will be the last peace I get until Christmas. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## CeeGar

Tobias Lutz said:


> About to fire up a Punch Coronation. My wife is dropping of the kids at her brother's house and then we're on our way to the Mountains for a few days where even our cell-phones don't work :biggrin: I've got a nice mix of cigars and pipe tins packed and I'm ready for some relaxation. With the way work is trending lately, this will be the last peace I get until Christmas. Have a great weekend everybody!


Sounds great, Tobias. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #5 quite possibly the best Partagas in my lineup!


----------



## Arizona Dave

I haven't decided yet, I have so many good ones since I won the Puff Lotto for october.......I'm deciding between Padron, A.F. short story maduro, or a Papa Fridas...........

Anyone who wants to join the lotto, it's here:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/lottery/283116-puff-cigar-lotto-new-post.html


----------



## djsmiles

HdM Epicure 2


----------



## djsmiles

Oops, double tap. :redface:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81553

898 v...........


----------



## BamaDoc77

10 PSP2. Doesnt suck.


----------



## thebigk

So the wife is going shopping for a couple of days with her girl friends . So might be the last chance for me get in a smoke but don't know what to smoke
View attachment 81556


The one with the white band is a RyJ 99 EXT 4 . Any thoughts


----------



## szyzk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Serie D #5 quite possibly the best Partagas in my lineup!


Just had a box land today. They smell great!


----------



## jabuan

thebigk said:


> So the wife is going shopping for a couple of days with her girl friends . So might be the last chance for me get in a smoke but don't know what to smoke
> View attachment 81556
> 
> 
> The one with the white band is a RyJ 99 EXT 4 . Any thoughts


all of em.


----------



## thebigk

jabuan said:


> all of em.


 in time


----------



## JJ3

Edmundo tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## thebigk

Well I went with the PL
View attachment 81563


MMMMMMMMMMM So much TWANG


----------



## CeeGar

I believe this was an '08 Partagas 898? Not sure on the year. It was a gifted cigar from some time ago...anyway, a perfect start for the weekend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a lovely day at the Bay Cohiba Espy gets the call.
Gonna walk back slow finish her up.
Then grill some Skirt Steaks and Mushrooms on the BBQ.
Lets face it there ain't gonna be many if any more 60 degree days this time of year.
In New York anyways!


----------



## brazil stogie

kicking back with H Uppman royal robusto, great weekend all!


----------



## jurgenph

canadian breakfast... bolivar simones.










J.


----------



## pippin925

Pretty steamy down here today so I took the kids to the beach and then hung out by the pool. Smoked this Partagas that was gifted by @nfusion770 awhile back. Not sure the age or exact vitola, but it was excellent. It was about 5 1/2" and 40-42RG.

I haven't seen Dave around here lately, but thanks for the great cigar.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81568

j.l. # 5........


----------



## djsmiles

RyJ Mille Fleurs


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jamaican blue mountain black Cohiba siglo IV Brooklyn Bagels with cream cheese Lox and Whitefish.
Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## protekk

Yesterday was a day of gifts. Smoked a JL No.1 from True big Mike in the afternoon while helping my daughter fly her kite


and had a 2007 PL Robusto RE from Keith KLittle250 with a LEft Hand Wake up Dead Imperial Stout and Rangers hockey. Was a beauty of a day in NY:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81574

Dip # 4 & Coffee......... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## CeeGar

RA Sup. and strong coffee this morning treated me well!


----------



## JG5000

Lovely day and this Monte 4 was on.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H UPMANN Half Corona at half time watching the Jets Kick New Orleans Saints butts!:smoke2:
Coro 08 now with a Stone Brewery IPA to celebrate what is most likely the biggest victory the JETS will pull off all year!:smoke2:


----------



## jurgenph

another canadian regional edition bolivar today... the B-2










J.


----------



## thebigk

A JL#1 while watching the game


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jose`L. Piedra Nacionales


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M 898V now peace all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81589

E 2 & glass of Scotch........


----------



## jabuan

AME MAR 13


----------



## thebigk

Just finished off a H Upmann Half Corona what a great little stick :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Huppman 1/2 Corona in the A.M
HUpmann #2 at lunch
Connie #1 now i gotta say the Upmanns smoke real well young!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81604

Hoyo & Hot Chocolate on this cold Snowy Eve...........


----------



## jurgenph

2011 PSD4... unfurtunately, this one had construction problems. terribly underfilled. no resistance to the draw, started out nice sipping it. but about half an inch in, it started to tunnel beyond repair, and the flavor took a turn... tossed it out after just 1 inch 










J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Rain-out theater today Peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A CORO after a seafood lunch

Think i am gonna Grab a Montie#2 and a brew after dinner!


----------



## ColdSmoker

2009 Punch Punch


----------



## jabuan

ugly stick. ugly burn. but flavors were actually nice. started kinda bland but coffee and wood came into the mix somehow and made it a lot better. habano flavors and aroma for a crazy low price? you can't **** with it.

mahalo to @RealSRS for the stick!


----------



## commonsenseman

@jabuan

Which JLP is that?


----------



## jabuan

@commonsenseman '12 cazadores. pleasantly surprised. I'm reading that these are dubbed "not the most complex" of sticks. but raw almonds just came into play. hahaha.

gotta be honest, this thing has tasted and performed better than that HDM epi 2 I had the other day.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81629

Upmann Lons.........


----------



## commonsenseman

jabuan said:


> @commonsenseman '12 cazadores. pleasantly surprised. I'm reading that these are dubbed "not the most complex" of sticks. but raw almonds just came into play. hahaha.
> 
> gotta be honest, this thing has tasted and performed better than that HDM epi 2 I had the other day.


I've hear more good stuff about these cheapos, than some of the more expensive brands. If this was only a '12 and it performed that well, I'll have to add it to my JLP list.


----------



## brazil stogie

smoking a monte 4 right now...eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS in the A.M JL#2 after lunch Cohiba Siglo VI and a Becks now!


----------



## djsmiles

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## smoking ash

yesterday

today
Happy Weekend all!:mrgreen::bounce:


----------



## shaun341

It was nice out this morning so I thought I would kicks this Saturday off with some coffee and a H Upmann Half Corona



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a Brooklyn Egg Cream.


----------



## JJ3

PLP on a chilly day.


----------



## jurgenph

'11 monte no.2










J.


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black Big Sunday breakfast.
Happy Sunday All!


----------



## JJ3

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Lancero 06 Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black Big Sunday breakfast.
> Happy Sunday All!


Great combo. Love Blue Mountain coffee!


----------



## jurgenph

2010 EL montecristo

one side didn't want to burn though, and i can't help but think that this didn't really help out with the flavors, or lack thereof 

















J.


----------



## protekk

A 2000 party lonsdale with some founders imperial stout the other night



and a La escepcion Selectos finos yesterday:


----------



## CeeGar

CF custom piramide this afternoon. Excellent smoke.


----------



## smoking ash

Have a good week all! :smoke2:


----------



## jabuan

CeeGar said:


> CF custom piramide this afternoon. Excellent smoke.


pardon my ignorance. but "CF?"


----------



## protekk

jabuan said:


> pardon my ignorance. but "CF?"


That would be a Carlos Fernandez custom roll. He is a master roller.


----------



## thegunslinger

jabuan said:


> pardon my ignorance. but "CF?"


I'm guessing it's Carlos Fernandez.


----------



## protekk

A 2010 Upmann Connie No.1 for a mid-morning snack today:


----------



## jurgenph

CeeGar said:


> CF custom piramide this afternoon. Excellent smoke.


great minds think alike... 










J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An all Upmann day 1/2 Corona in the A.m Connie #1 at Lunch Sir Winston on Deck with a Heineken Dark Beer!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Boli PC after work. I love them but really need to expand my CC variety..


----------



## djsmiles

Boli PC on the way in to work.


----------



## jabuan

roger that. thank you.


----------



## CeeGar

protekk said:


> That would be a Carlos Fernandez custom roll. He is a master roller.


Yes he is!



thegunslinger said:


> I'm guessing it's Carlos Fernandez.


You guess correctly.


----------



## smoking ash

Happy Veterans Day to all those who fought for our freedom. Thank You!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GnarlyEggs said:


> Boli PC after work. I love them but really need to expand my CC variety..


You know Joe its funny you say that. A very good friend of mine and i were discussing that the other day. How many different Marcas and vitolas we had years back. But as we have become older and have spent many years smoking. Its seems to go in reverse now we have 5 different Marcas Max and about 3 different vitolas. I think its only normal to want a diversified stash of cigars. And one should try as many as his pocket can stand!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C thanks Joe for reminding me how good these are!
Bagel with a schmear coffee hot and black. Waiting for the snow to let up so i can get to work !
Peace all!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know Joe its funny you say that. A very good friend of mine and i were discussing that the other day. How many different Marcas and vitolas we had years back. But as we have become older and have spent many years smoking. Its seems to go in reverse now we have 5 different Marcas Max and about 3 different vitolas. I think its only normal to want a diversified stash of cigars. And one should try as many as his pocket can stand!


Well, for me I haven't really explored many marcas yet. I have reached this point in NC where I slimmed down my choices, but not CC as I have not had enough variety in order to narrow yet! I hope soon to be able to try more. Enjoy that Boli!


----------



## Passprotection

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar P.C thanks Joe for reminding me how good these are!
> Bagel with a schmear coffee hot and black. Waiting for the snow to let up so i can get to work !
> Peace all!


I'm getting the CC bug and really think this will be my first box purchase - and I haven't even tried one yet. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oh Damn i played hooky LOL BBF 07 after a Prosciutto and fresh mozzarella sandwich.


----------



## john_007

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh Damn i played hooky LOL BBF 07 after a Prosciutto and fresh mozzarella sandwich.


sometimes you just have to make time for the important things. I think ill have a bbf now that you mention it.


----------



## thebigk

last night it was a PLPC the strongest PC I have ever had dam it was good


----------



## D307P

Yesterday was pretty cold and windy so I sat in the garage with a Ramon Allones Gigantes. I'm not big on the 7+ inch sticks and the first 3 inches had no flavor and an extremely tight draw. Last 4 inches opened up and was very good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

john_007 said:


> sometimes you just have to make time for the important things. I think ill have a bbf now that you mention it.


No Doubt life's too damn short for anything else! So how was it?



D307P said:


> Yesterday was pretty cold and windy so I sat in the garage with a Ramon Allones Gigantes. I'm not big on the 7+ inch sticks and the first 3 inches had no flavor and an extremely tight draw. Last 4 inches opened up and was very good.


They need a lot of rest and storage at 55-60% R/H to really shine. But they are a fine SEEGAR!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had some Taco's and beer for dinner a Coro is on deck for desert!


----------



## john_007

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No Doubt life's too damn short for anything else! So how was it?/QUOTE]
> 
> Actually it was the first cigar ive had to put out half way through in a long while, tasted like i was chewing pine needles.
> 
> I think ill smoke a petit Edmundo tonight.


----------



## LGHT

smoked an 05 RASS last night after dinner at Mortons. I still think those cigars are a bit too strong for my pallet or they need even more rest.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up a Boli PC...and after this week it is very much needed. :frusty:


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Really beenshowing the cigars no love lately, so I put down the pipe for the evening and am going to light up a Monte Regata.


----------



## SigMike

First CC today and it was a PSD4...enjoyed it so much that I forgot to take a pic.


----------



## djsmiles

PSD4


----------



## sjcruiser36

Trini Reyes


----------



## sjcruiser36

SigMike said:


> First CC today and it was a PSD4...enjoyed it so much that I forgot to take a pic.


Sounds like me until someone sarcastically reminds me to take one.


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & glass of Port........


----------



## Arizona Dave

I had a San Lotano Habano Torpedo last week, and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a black coffee.


----------



## JJ3

Monte and coffee on a warm day in jersey.


----------



## protekk

A 2008 Monte Sublimes LE on a 60 degree day in NY:


----------



## thebigk

Didn't smoke them today but my last two

View attachment 81762

99 RyJ #4 
View attachment 81763


Both were dam good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H UPMANN Sir Winston and a Negra Modelo on this beautiful day by the bay!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Was a nice night out, but I didn't feel like getting dressed or taking the dog for a walk, so I kept the shorts on, put on a sweatshirt, and played catch while partaking in a Vegueros Seoane (I think). Was a stowaway in a trade with a fellow BOTL. Nice "quick" smoke that I wish was longer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Coronas Especial Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Big breakfast on the way.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## smoking ash

Happy Sunday! Will be praying for you folks up in Illinois and Indiana today with all the bad looking weather coming. Keep your heads down!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Had my self a Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos with the morning Coffee!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO and a Heineken Dark while watching the Jets lose to the bills.


----------



## Scott W.

They look like shit T.


----------



## djsmiles

HdM Epicure 2


----------



## protekk

It was a two cigar day (so far) on a warm, rainy NY day:

First an '09 QdO Corona courtesy of Keith's "KLittle" MAW. Thnkas bro great smoke!!

And for the Giants game a '10 Boli CE for me.These are smoking real nice right now and a '10 Cohiba CE for my brother:


----------



## thebigk

RASCC While watching the Vikings pick a small stick because I knew it would be over quick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> They look like shit T.


So what else is new LOL!
They will be lucky to finish at 500.

Couple of Partagas shorts throughout the day.
Partagas Salomone LCDH release and an Arrogant Bastard Ale now.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81814

Dip # 1 & glass of Port.......


----------



## john_007

Wildone said:


> View attachment 81814
> 
> Dip # 1 & glass of Port.......


Diplo 1, wow i never see those around, how was.


----------



## protekk

An H. Upmann No 2 and a Rochefort 10 for Monday Night Football:


----------



## djsmiles

HdM Epicure 2.


----------



## smoking ash

Happy hump day!:biggrin:


----------



## sjcruiser36

32 degrees out here and colder than a witches teet, but not so cold that I couldn't enjoy a smoke, Ramon Allones Small Club Corona


----------



## TTecheTTe

Is it my imagination or are there more posts of Bolis the past few months? Up to this year, I primarily smoked BCJ's but didn't notice (many) posts of other Bolis until recently.

It's been a Monte4 day, and Parti short evening with Makers Mark. Another round and I might be in another thread.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Had my very first Party Short! Very box worthy! :woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull

Last couple days on a party kick

98 898.....this one was off a bit
99 898....As good as some of the best 898's I have had
09 Prez...Glad you guys leave more of these for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H UPMANN 1/2 Corona in the A.M
Connie #1 now Peace all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81894

Dip# 4 & few fingers of Russell's Reserve on this Snowy Eve........


----------



## djsmiles

PSD 4


----------



## Marlow

Just noticed that the Habanos part of the forum is now open to me, I think I will celebrate with a Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Depute.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH Principe in the A.M , SCDLH EL MORRO now.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo this Snowy Eve..........


----------



## BlueDevil07

First CC ever. Took one out of the box after freezing for a few days.


----------



## Marlow

I lied and told you that I was to smoke a Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Depute, but it was in truth a Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Marie, it wasn't a deliberate lie, I was just wrong. :smile: Anyways, the Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Marie was a big hit for me, I can definitely recommend it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME frosted flakes and cream coffee black.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

One of my La Flor de Cano Grandioso Asia RE's


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way in for overtime.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial Fino's RE Damn i am sorry i didn't get more when they were around!


----------



## bresdogsr

MOnte #4 while putting up Christmas lights. ROTT, young but good. The rest will be napping until spring.


----------



## Wildone

john_007 said:


> Diplo 1, wow i never see those around, how was.


Smoking well, with legs to last a few more years......


----------



## smoking ash

Happy Sunday! :biggrin1:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloIII Bacon and egg breakfast black coffee.
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## UTKhodgy

@Wildone That picture makes me hate you.


----------



## thebigk

Smoked this big guy while watching some football last night

View attachment 81933


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short.


----------



## Marlow

Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas, pretty good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H UPmann 1/2 Corona in the A.m Connie #1 now can't keep my hands off them. Probably the finest Corona Gorda i own at the moment and they are only two years old.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 81947

Upmann Lonnie & few fingers of Bourbon...........


----------



## bpegler

Cueto custom Robusto Extra. A kick in the gut strong.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Today was a carbon copy of yesterday. Its starting to scare me can i go from a Party whore to an H Upmann fanatic :jaw::brick::loco:


----------



## djsmiles

@TonyBrooklyn, those HU Half Corona's good young?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> @TonyBrooklyn, those HU Half Corona's good young?


I think they are great ROTT!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Rain-out theater!


----------



## madmarvcr

Punch Royal Corona with an expresso


----------



## commonsenseman

Party Short with a glass of Brown Shugga!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and a Starbucks Italian Roast coffee.
Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## concig

A Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure 2.A bit too tight draw but otherwise fine.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82011

Escep. & few fingers of Rum before Dinner.....
Happy Thanksgiving......


----------



## Just1ce

Hoyo de Monterey Epicure no. 1. Started off pretty bad, but is improving nicely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1/2 Corona in the A.m and a Connie#1 after lunch #2 on deck and some 20 year old Pappy.
Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Canones. Really fresh, these were in his hand a week ago. Delicious.


----------



## protekk

My first in a few days a 2009 BBF while getting christmas lights from the garage:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Boli PC with a glass of Eagle Rare 10yr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black on this cold November morning.


----------



## smoking ash

Good morning have a great weekend!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black on this cold November morning.


I'm about to fire up my first ever Party short while I hang my Christmas lights outside, thanks to @jurgenph


----------



## concig

A Partagas serie P no.2


----------



## Marlow

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm about to fire up my first ever Party short while I hang my Christmas lights outside, thanks to @jurgenph


You can not go wrong with Partagas Shorts, among my favourites.


----------



## D307P

First Boli PC out of a box I got about 2 weeks ago. Very tight so far, almost to point of unenjoyable.


----------



## avitti

02 Partagas Serie du Connaisseur # 1


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82041

R n J and Beer..............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Bagels Lox cream cheese.
On this beautiful Sunday Morning!


----------



## concig

A hoyo de monterrey coronations tubo with morning coffee.
Despite some negative comments by many , this is one of my favorite cheap cc's.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Friday: BPC with a glass of Pappy 15
Saturday: Nothing, down with a cold
Sunday: Still down with a cold


----------



## harley33

Enjoyed a 08 Lusi last night after the near heart attack watching my Buckeyes lack of defense. Pathetic...


----------



## djsmiles

PSP 2 and some Balvenie 15.


----------



## protekk

A few from this weekend. First a 2011 HUHC on Saturday morming:



ANd today while putting up some Christmas lights a 2006 ERDM CS courtesy of Keith "KLittle":



And for the Giants game a 2008 SCDLH Oficios with a couple Founders Backwoods Bastard:


----------



## thebigk

An 02 LGC #2

View attachment 82052

First 1/4 it was hard to keep lite but it came in to it's own for the rest of it's time


----------



## Cigar5150

djsmiles said:


> PSP 2 and some Balvenie 15.


I was right with ya, Bro. Bal Doublewood here.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## thegunslinger

Hopping on the Bal train, choo choo.

Bal 12 Doublewood w/a Cohiba Corona Especiales. First Cohiba that I've really enjoyed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short, Partagas Short ,Partagas short it was a short day LOL!


----------



## smoking ash

On a warm December day.


----------



## D307P

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## asmartbull

Hoyo Petit Robusto
ROTT,,,,,Forgettable !


----------



## Cigar5150

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo Petit Robusto
> ROTT,,,,,Forgettable !


I just ordered a box of those. Should have them Thurs. They have been reviewed as young, but having great potential. Thanks for the heads up. They'll be taking an extended nap. Should be a nice cold weather smoke... next winter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All the talk about the Hoyo Petite Robusto had me curious. 
Just lit one from a few years back buried deep in the foot locker.
Gotta say i always liked them better than the Epicure #2 .
And probably liked them better than most people do.
This one and i'll quote Bullman Was Forgettable.


----------



## Cigar5150

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All the talk about the Hoyo Petite Robusto had me curious.
> Just lit one from a few years back buried deep in the foot locker.
> Gotta say i always liked them better than the Epicure #2 .
> And probably liked them better than most people do.
> This one and i'll quote Bullman Was Forgettable.


Tony, say it ain't so!! ray: Before I put them to sleep I like to smoke a single first, but maybe I'll resist the urge. I'll try to post up some photos this weekend, in the "Latest CC Purchase" thread, after I have them in hand.


----------



## avitti

02 Partagas Lonsdales a little bit of ice coffee with a good pour of Baileys


----------



## thebigk

HUHC While watching the Gophers take out the Noles


----------



## john_007

asmartbull said:


> Hoyo Petit Robusto
> ROTT,,,,,Forgettable !


Same here i have been disappointed with these so far.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful day for this time of year.
Figured i would get a few big cigars in.
Cohiba Lancero in the A.m
Montie Sublime after lunch.
SCDLH EL MORRO now peace all!


----------



## A.McSmoke

Montecristo Eagle...not bad, but I was expecting more


----------



## sjcruiser36

Party Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham rain out theater!


----------



## greige matter

I was ready to smoke a Boli PC on the walk to the office this morning. Damned thing was plugged. That has never happened before. I guess you could say I was disappointed.


----------



## D307P

Sitting outside with a Boli PC


----------



## sjcruiser36

D307P said:


> Sitting outside with a Boli PC


Good choice, had the same. The weathers nasty here today, but I couldn't resist a mid-afternoon smoke while watching the deer graze in my neighbors field.


----------



## D307P

sjcruiser36 said:


> Good choice, had the same. The weathers nasty here today, but I couldn't resist a mid-afternoon smoke while watching the deer graze in my neighbors field.


Leaving for Philly at 5, taking wife to Wells Fargo Center to see Pink in concert. Her favorite singer. Packed a few sticks for the trip. I hate the Schuylkill Expressway on a Friday evening.....


----------



## sjcruiser36

D307P said:


> Leaving for Philly at 5, taking wife to Wells Fargo Center to see Pink in concert. Her favorite singer. Packed a few sticks for the trip. I hate the Schuylkill Expressway on a Friday evening.....


I hate the Schuylkill any day of the week!! I was heading over to the city last weekend to do some shopping at Franklin Mill and King of Prussia, but after the Mills, I decided to come back over to Jersey and take the scenic route through Washington Crossing State Park and the back roads up to the outlets in Flemington in place of fighting for a parking spot and traffic on the PA Turnpike. Hopefully all the traffic should be going in the opposite direction heading out of town, but you can never predict Philly traffic. Safe travels, and enjoy the concert!!!


----------



## concig

Montecristo Petit Edmundo.


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black have a great day all!


----------



## protekk

A 2011 Romeo y JUlieta Cazadores the other night with a couple of 2014 Anchor Steam Christmas Ales:



A 2011 Cohiba Siglo IV with a bomber of Lagunitas Imperial Stout last night:


----------



## thebigk

had this last night

View attachment 82227

Monte PE


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black have a great day all!


THIS


----------



## BlueDevil07

Boli PC with French vanilla coffee.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82233

Monte 3 & Coffee..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and a Newcastle brown ale after some Chicken Cutlets and Broccoli with butter sauce.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 06 Jamaican blue mountain black big country breakfast.
Getting ready for the storm stay safe all!


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way to my folks.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82245

Hoyo......... Happy Sunday.........


----------



## protekk

Enjoyed a 2011 Punch Descobridores RE Portugal with a Founders Backwoods Bastard on this cold NY afternoon:


----------



## wrx04

Smoked a party short while walking the dog. I love these things......really enjoyed it. I gotta pick up another box or two.


----------



## pippin925

Smoked a Boli PC this afternoon.


----------



## thebigk

06 PSD3 thanks to @protekk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black seems like the rain is freezing a little stay safe all.


----------



## madmarvcr

Montecristo Open Junior from purchase in summer 2012, with a dunkin donut coffee sitting in the SUV. 3 degrees here in Iowa.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 coffee black.


----------



## D307P

Boli PC. My CC order was delivered 3 weeks ago and the ones I smoked have had extremely tight draws. @avitti suggested lowering my RH. I keep all the CCs in a seperate humi so I removed the Bovida pack and RH has been 60. Also dry boxed it over night and draw today was perfect. Very enjoyable


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 Heineken Dark peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS in the A.M
Rass now!


----------



## D307P

Monte #2 a friend gifted me. First one I ever had and its very good. Have to add these to a future wish list order.


----------



## D307P

Parti Short. Since I took the recommendation to lower my CCs RH to 60 and dry box, the draws have been perfect. Thanks


----------



## Merovius

Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No. 2 

Smoked like a dream with an enjoyable flavor profile but could probably have done better with more rest.


----------



## ColdSmoker

This is a nice treat.


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> This is a nice treat.


BCJ?


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82309

R.A...........


----------



## concig

Partagas Serie D No.4
Perfect after a year's rest.


----------



## Marlow

concig said:


> Partagas Serie D No.4
> Perfect after a year's rest.


I love that cigar.

Now, San Cristobal El Principe. Not great.


----------



## concig

Marlow said:


> I love that cigar.


Yes it is a great cigar.
While I smoke many other Cubans too, I always return to the D4,some P2 and Montecristo Edmundo & Petit Edmundo.
As I get older, my preferences are very narrowed. Somehow I feel that the whole Cuban cigar history and tradition is embodied in the above mentioned cigars.
IMO of course


----------



## D307P

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## ColdSmoker

HIM said:


> BCJ?


yep, from you


----------



## HIM

ColdSmoker said:


> yep, from you


Nice... I'm glad to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## Marlow

Romeo y Julieta Petit Corona, pleasant but not great.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy Heineken peace all!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Monte 4 with a few years on it. Very good.


----------



## djsmiles

09/12 HUHC. I'm liking these.


----------



## D307P

Boli PC


----------



## Arizona Dave

Calikind said:


> BRC- Wow this was great! First one Ive had with a couple years on it. This by far is the best CC I've had. Now I'm starting to get it..


Those are fantastic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1/2 corona in the A.M
Connie #1 now night all!


----------



## Jordan23

Earlier today I had a 2011 Monte 2


----------



## GnarlyEggs

5 year old JLPC ...Yum!!!!


----------



## Arizona Dave

La Aurora Puro vintage 2004, very good smoke!


----------



## Passprotection

My first contribution to this side... Hope it's a long pleasant road! Boli PC that's what I dreamed of. Now just need to let the others sleep for a few months and quit giving these Smurf, I mean out:


----------



## knilas

Hoyo Epi 2....and it was gooood!!


----------



## Passprotection

knilas said:


> Hoyo Epi 2....and it was gooood!!


I've got a few of these resting too may try one on New Years day.


----------



## knilas

Passprotection said:


> I've got a few of these resting too may try one on New Years day.


Mine have a couple years rest on em. One of the first purchases on the dark side...that and some Upmann 46's. The one you were holding in ur hand in a previous post is one of my favorites! The boli, party d-4, and Monte 4 (and 2..and edmundo) are tough to beat. But I'm relatively new to the dark side..so that may change..lol


----------



## Passprotection

knilas said:


> Mine have a couple years rest on em. One of the first purchases on the dark side...that and some Upmann 46's. The one you were holding in ur hand in a previous post is one of my favorites! The boli, party d-4, and Monte 4 (and 2..and edmundo) are tough to beat. But I'm relatively new to the dark side..so that may change..lol


Mine (in cooler now) will never see that kind of age. Lol

Couldn't edit but I was smoking a JC - just wish it was a little larger. Will defanately get the PC next go around though.


----------



## knilas

I've got some RC's. Love em! Have yet to try the JC or PC.


----------



## Marlow

Saint Luis Rey Regios, delicious!


----------



## D307P

Boli PC


----------



## thebigk

A fresh RASS need a few touch ups but still had that good RA flavors


----------



## brazil stogie

Corona Especiale, I like!


----------



## smoking ash

On a cold rainy day..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche Breakfast Burrito while watching the snow come down!


----------



## pippin925

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche Breakfast Burrito while watching the snow come down!


Sounds like a great way to spend a winter morning, enjoy!


----------



## D307P

Parti Short


----------



## A.McSmoke

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche Breakfast Burrito while watching the snow come down!


Sounds Awesome. I'm really missing NYC right now. It's snowed once since I've been in NC, and I had to clear off the entire front yard to make one snowball. My poor kid couldn't even retaliate...


----------



## knilas

None yet..but a Boli Royal C is calling to me! I too am watching big fluffy snowflakes fall outside my window. Think I'll add some righteous smoke rings to them!


----------



## concig

HDM short robusto.
My favorite HDM.


----------



## D307P

Partagas Series D No.4 I was gifted by a guy at the local B&M Lounge. I am not an experienced CC smoke like a lot of you, but this reminds me of a Don Pepin Blue Label.


----------



## knilas

Decided on a Monte PE instead of the Boli. Delish w/ a cup of 8 O'clock French Vanilla!!


----------



## jabuan

a quinTERRIBLE favorito. not my style.


----------



## brazil stogie

after some steak, a RASS to kick back with!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Monte #4 out back looking at the new snow coming down


----------



## Marlow

Sancho Panza Non Plus, ok cigar.


----------



## jurgenph

ramon allones extra










J.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Boli PC


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Bolivar PC. Ahhhhh! :angel:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My usual Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate black.
Jamie's in the kitchen making breakfast.
Can't wait for Lillian to come home from college next week for Christmas Vacation.
I miss her banging around downstairs.
And she's a better cook LOL!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

jurgenph said:


> ramon allones extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


How are these?? I really want to try them. I just love the look and band too!

Lighting up a CoRo as we speak


----------



## wrx04

PSD4 with my coffee


----------



## sjcruiser36

knilas said:


> View attachment 47025
> 
> 
> Decided on a Monte PE instead of the Boli. Delish w/ a cup of 8 O'clock French Vanilla!!
> 
> View attachment 47025


Had a Monte PE the other night for the first time, with my new favorite drink, gin and tonic. A very nice smoke, and a change up from the Boli PC, RASS or RASCC. Was shared with one of my BIL's, who enjoyed it as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from digging out really not much out there thank God!
SCDLH EL MORRO and a hot chocolate nice pairing!


----------



## madmarvcr

Quintero Brevas

I really like these. I have seen a few posts where some do not. For $3 or $4 a stick, they are just as good or better than a NC for same price you can get off of C-bid.


----------



## Marlow

Por Larranaga Petit Corona, Speyburn 10yo Single Malt on the side. A thoroughly pleasant smoke.


----------



## D307P

My wife and her sister are in the kitchen baking cookies so i headed to the garage for a Boli PC


----------



## brazil stogie

H Uppman royal robusto, very smooth!


----------



## knilas

Hoyo Epi Especial. Very smooth and satisfying!


----------



## D307P

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Monte PE. Picking up some red pepper-like spice. Got a whiff of ammonia, too, but they are pretty ROTT.


----------



## EricF

'02 LGC MdO #3 
RACF
'12 PSE2


----------



## sjcruiser36

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. First two thirds were great, last third became a little harsh and bitter, which was probably a combination of puffing to many times in the cold while trying to get the dog inside, or from the black coffee I was drinking. Will give another one a try when I don't have any distractions.


----------



## knilas

Burnt a Punch Punch after dinner. It was just ok..


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82433

898 UV & few fingers of Zaya........


----------



## D307P

Parti Short


----------



## D307P

Deleted double post


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All Minutos today Partagas Short, Bolivar Coronas junior, RASCC.
Just no time for anything else peace all!


----------



## jurgenph

GnarlyEggs said:


> How are these?? I really want to try them. I just love the look and band too!
> 
> Lighting up a CoRo as we speak


my noob description of these would be a habano with a maduro profile.
@Wildone @avitti
coming along nicely, but i think it needs more time, still a bit rough.

J.


----------



## jurgenph

last night... wife and i got to spend some time in big sur without the kids 
time to break out a "special occasion" stick.










J.


----------



## knilas

Got some Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos awhile back. Wish I hadn't...not a fan. May have to trade em..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII coffee black watching the snow fall peace all!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Parti Serie P No 2. A guy at the B&M Lounge and I are always gifting sticks back and forth. Last night I gave him a God of Fire 2010 and he gave me the Serie P No 2 and a Fuente Untold Story. About 5 of us do this and it is a lot of fun giving and receiving.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All these Cohiba pics made me want another Coro 08 after shoveling the snow that never stops lol!


----------



## asmartbull

HUHC....my go-to winter "hobo on the porch"cigar


----------



## sullen

RASS


----------



## D307P

Finishing the night with a Parti Short


----------



## thebigk

Dug deep today and pulled this out







One of the best smokes that I ever had


----------



## D307P

Boli PC


----------



## madmarvcr

H. Upmann Regalias


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My first cigar of the day St Luis Rey Regios 3 fingers of Pappy peace all!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Cuaba Salomon I got from a friend at the B&M Lounge. I had gifted him a stick he was trying to find, and he returned the favor with this one.


----------



## knilas

What a cool picture!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Flor De A. Allones Selección Privada Lancero. A gift from another BOTL.


----------



## D307P

knilas said:


> What a cool picture!


Thanks. I smoke in the garage and the background is the hood of my wife's Dodge Durango. The floodlight on the front wall gives a cool light effect on the cigars. Just using my iPhone.


----------



## knilas

D307P said:


> Thanks. I smoke in the garage and the background is the hood of my wife's Dodge Durango. The floodlight on the front wall gives a cool light effect on the cigars. Just using my iPhone.


Pretty sweet! I especially like the blue cherry! Lol


----------



## thebigk

sjcruiser36 said:


> Flor De A. Allones Selección Privada Lancero. A gift from another BOTL.


 Hey P. I don't think that is a Cuban I do believe it is a JR cigar


----------



## sjcruiser36

thebigk said:


> Hey P. I don't think that is a Cuban I do believe it is a JR cigar


Thanks for the info. I had it listed under the Cuban Collection in my cigar app., after smoking the first one I had. I didn't see any reference to Cuba on it, but the first and this one had some serious twang!!! I'm heading over to JR now to get some more. Thanks again for the clarification.


----------



## thebigk

sjcruiser36 said:


> Thanks for the info. I had it listed under the Cuban Collection in my cigar app., after smoking the first one I had. I didn't see any reference to Cuba on it, but the first and this one had some serious twang!!! I'm heading over to JR now to get some more. Thanks again for the clarification.


 This is the best place for Cuban Cigars http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


----------



## Cigar5150

thebigk said:


> This is the best place for Cuban Cigars http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


Great link. Thanks Eric!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Im just finishing up my first El Principe. I should have tried these a long time ago. What a great little cigar. :dude:


----------



## smoking ash

This

and that


----------



## D307P

Boli PC


----------



## knilas

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Im just finishing up my first El Principe. I should have tried these a long time ago. What a great little cigar. :dude:


Been lookin at those. They're kinda on the mild side, aren't they?


----------



## sjcruiser36

thebigk said:


> This is the best place for Cuban Cigars http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


Thanks!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 fingers of Rowans Creek Cohiba Espy peace all!


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 3 fingers of Rowans Creek Cohiba Espy peace all!


How's the Rowans? Always leery of spending money on KBD juice, and if I was going to I've always had Noah's Mill in mind.


----------



## madmarvcr

Jose Piedra Petit Cazadores (43x4)
Not one of my favorites, but for $2 it is a great little smoke when you dont have much time


----------



## brazil stogie

After lunch, PLPC...now after work, El Principe. Both first timers!


----------



## sullen

RA Superiores


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> How's the Rowans? Always leery of spending money on KBD juice, and if I was going to I've always had Noah's Mill in mind.


A very pleasant surprise!
100 proof at around $45 a bottle with tax a no brainier.
Can't afford to drink Pappy every night LOL!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

knilas said:


> Been lookin at those. They're kinda on the mild side, aren't they?


Yeah, it was pretty mild. I remember getting graham cracker notes from it. Very good. The box code is 2011 so it has some time on it. Im not sure how they taste fresh but hear good things.


----------



## knilas

@GoJohnnyGo

Ok..thanks for the info brother!


----------



## avitti

Going to spark a 10 CCE to see where its at-then an 07 BCE cause i know where its at..


----------



## brazil stogie

after a brazilian bbq dinner, enjoying a delightful party 898 ...my first one, fantastic!


----------



## john_007

Probably going to light up a Ramon Allones Ciestiales Finos tonight for my work christmas poker game. This is bitter sweet as it will be the first of my last box. Pictures will follow if im not to under the table.


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way in to work today.


----------



## thebigk

My second JL #1 My first was tasted raw with burn problems this was a bonus stick from a buy and it was a thing of beauty perfect burn great flavors need to let the rest of mine nap for some time and see if they can grow up to become like this one


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heavy breakfast a nice homemade Fritatta big glass of Chocolate milk PSP#2 08 to wash it down.


----------



## madmarvcr

RASS from a 2010 box, excellent! Posting from iPhone. Haven't figured out how to add a pic


----------



## D307P

57 degrees out. Parti Short and the new puppy


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Its warm! Smoking a Siglo VI!!


----------



## thebigk

A HU Mag 50 with a local brew


----------



## wrx04

Smoked a Tatuaje black lancero followed by a Monte #4 ..........even though the draw was a bit tight, the CC wins *hands down* IMO.

If the monte #4 's were a bit more consistent with construction, they would be VERY hard to beat. Great smoke.


----------



## wrx04

D307P said:


> 57 degrees out. Parti Short and the new puppy


Nice lookin' pup.


----------



## smoking ash




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain estate black.
Some eggs Benedict life is good!
Peace all!


----------



## D307P

wrx04 said:


> Nice lookin' pup.


Thanks, she is a Catahoula Leopard Dog that was in a high kill shelter in the Carolinas. We got her through a rescue organization


----------



## Jordan23

Last night I enjoyed a Upmann no 2.

My first. This was a wonderful cigar especially for a 2012.


----------



## jurgenph

my last siglo II










J.


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying the warm afternoon outside with the kids and Bolivar pc.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just torched an 11 connie #1 yummy yummy yummy. The CS Laphroig aint bad either


----------



## protekk

A Party 898 from santa and an ANchor Christmas for the Giants game:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Went to the job site did some paperwork/payroll rain out today.
Smoked a Rass with a sweet dark Starbucks Christmas Coffee and a scone.
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## protekk

A 2011 RA Allones Extra LE with a couple Bourbon County Stouts for Sunday night Football.


----------



## Jordan23

Last night I had a HDM Palmas Extra from 2012 (I believe).

I finished it and promptly ordered another box. It's nothing like finding a cigar that you feel is very underpriced.


----------



## knilas

Jordan23 said:


> Last night I had a HDM Palmas Extra from 2012 (I believe).
> 
> I finished it and promptly ordered another box. It's nothing like finding a cigar that you feel is very underpriced.


Hmmm...may have to look into those..


----------



## smoking ash

First one of these for me and no way the last! Merry Christmas!


----------



## concig

Montecristo Puritos after a long time.
A must from now on......again.No complains,just perfect when time is very limited.


----------



## JG5000

Breakfast in Cuba


----------



## swamper

Smoking a Partagas short which is my second CC. I'm studying and taking classes to test for my USCG 1600 ton license. I definetely have to order some for when I pass the test.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## bpegler

Cueto Salomones on a chilly Christmas Eve.

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## UTKhodgy

bpegler said:


> View attachment 47152
> 
> 
> Cueto Salomones on a chilly Christmas Eve.
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!


Sure was chilly, Bob. Kept me indoors today. Hope to enjoy a smoke and a hike tomorrow.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82597

Sig VI............ Merry CHRISTmas......


----------



## JKlavins

Enjoying a RASS, the other HTF stuff is tomorrow! Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Sometime after midnight while hitting the slots, a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Behike 52, 54 yesterday.
Taking a 56 over to my sisters for today.
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D307P

Siglo IV


----------



## jp1979

Trinnie Reyes at about noon.


----------



## djsmiles

CoRo for Christmas.



Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## knilas

H.Upmann 46. Very tasty!!


----------



## concig

montecristo no.4
Nice with morning coffee


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The third of my 5 pack sampler of La Flor de Cano Fabuloso Asia RE's, with a V-cut doing just nicely!


----------



## greige matter

H.Upmann Half Corona with coffee this morning. First one out of the box. Young but still very good. Can't wait to see what they are like in 6 months to a year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II in the A.m a CORO at Lunch Espy on deck!
Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebigk

My Christmas smokes 
Eve a 06 PL Lons RE Alemania 
Day a 12 Dip RE Spain


----------



## ColdSmoker

1999 Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No. 4


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Party Short


----------



## asmartbull

08 PLPC.....a nice Winters smoke with my afternoon coffee


----------



## protekk

HDM Short Piramides LE today with a Founders Imperial Stout:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann 1/2 Corona in the A.M Connie #1 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale now.


----------



## egoo33

Montecristo petite edmundo my first ever Cuban great way to cap off a great week, I feel I'm headed down a slippery slope


----------



## thebigk

A Punch Pc 
View attachment 82635


----------



## jabuan

in can't wait to finish work and have a habano. what to smoke what to smoke?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82640

Boli Lons & hot Green Tea..........


----------



## tnlawyer

Boli PC and a cup of Cuban coffee

View attachment 82641


----------



## BlueDevil07

Boli PC with a cup of Starbucks Holiday blend


----------



## protekk

Headed to the city with my girls to see the Rockettes but managed to get a Cohiba CE in on a beautiful NY day:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

St Louie Rey Serie A by the bay on this beautiful Day!
I guess i am a poet but i didn't know it lol!ound::banana::smile::rockon::high5:


----------



## sjcruiser36

Monte Petite Tubo. I definitely have to stop smoking while I'm gambling because I'm paying way to much attention to the cigar than the money I'm loosing, but it's all in fun!!!


----------



## sjcruiser36

egoo33 said:


> Montecristo petite edmundo my first ever Cuban great way to cap off a great week, I feel I'm headed down a slippery slope


One of my new favorites, and it definitely goes well with a cup of joe. Enjoy that slippery slope!!!


----------



## avitti

Burned one with my good friend Carlo--the 06 Hoyo for him the Conde 54 for me--both enjoyable holiday smokes


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way in to work.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Was going to go to the billiards club and cigar bar and watch Liverpool trounce Chelsea, but they don't open until 1. It is too rainy outside to enjoy a good stick during the game without mucking it up with humidity. Thus, I am going to head there at 1 and watch the Panthers trounce the Falcons over a JL2, Trini Reyes, and a NC.


----------



## thebigk

00 Punch Churchill for a 13 year old stick it still had a lot of twangey goodness 
View attachment 82650


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Morning Monte 4!


----------



## knilas

My first Partagas short. Although young, quite yummy!


----------



## protekk

A 2010 Bolivar CE while watching the Giants in the garage. Great smoke&#8230;.


----------



## thebigk

Had my first Quintero thanks to @Tobias Lutz not bad stick could see myself picking a few up

This one was a Brevas how do the Favoritos compare to it


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas En Cedro PC


----------



## JG5000

Boli cj


----------



## Merovius

Bolivar RC-not so great


----------



## Merovius

Bolivar RC-not so great


----------



## kuntry08

Damselnotindistress said:


> A Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas En Cedro PC


How do you like that stick? I've been searching for some affordable options for my next order (once my first official order arrives) and those caught my eye.


----------



## thebigk

Have the day off so I had a PLP for lunch


----------



## D307P

Boli PC


----------



## knilas

Monte 4 w/ a cup of Joe. Nice!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short PSD#4 PSP#2


----------



## smoking ash

HU Majestic 


Nice budget smoke!


----------



## brazil stogie

Partagas 898!


----------



## thebigk

Smoking a 12 Monte #2 and drinking a Schell's Firebrick


----------



## Damselnotindistress

kuntry08 said:


> How do you like that stick? I've been searching for some affordable options for my next order (once my first official order arrives) and those caught my eye.


 I think this PC en cedros makes a better showing of the Romeo y Julieta line than what has been coming out these days...the Belicosos, the newer EL releases, etc. have been distressingly disappointing for a Habano cigar line. This Romeo (the Coronitas En Cedro) has been consistently satisfying and flavorful, sweet and cool to the tongue, smooth and with our beloved Havana aroma wafting through the air - ahhhh! In other words - yes, I'd highly recommend this smoke.


----------



## Merovius

Lil' Eddie



Spicy sweet flavors wrapped around a woody tobacco core. Solid performance and construction. Not bad.


----------



## knilas

Merovius said:


> Lil' Eddie
> 
> 
> 
> Spicy sweet flavors wrapped around a woody tobacco core. Solid performance and construction. Not bad.


Those are tasty..one of my favorites!


----------



## brazil stogie

BBF with morning coffee


----------



## commonsenseman

Quintero Brevas for me today. I wasn't expecting much, but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Merovius

A plumey Ramon Allones. This thing went down like candy with its sweet, thick, chewy smoke and oily mouth feel. The 1st half brought a bit of white pepper from the toasted foot with subtle mushroom. The 2nd half brought a pinch of star anise and orange peel. The flavors were almost muted but it was probably the smoothest cigar Ive ever smoked. Really nice


----------



## smoking ash

Monte petit 


Happy New Year!arty::smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of montie #2 last night while out and about with friends and family.
An RYJ Hermosos #2 from 04 after the ball drop.
This morning business as usual a bit hung over.
Partagas short coffee black straightened me right out.
Happy New Year all!


----------



## john_007

Monte 2 last night, still have not decided for tonight.


----------



## knilas

Punch Punch... Watching the Rose Bowl.


----------



## knilas

smoking ash said:


> Monte petit
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!arty::smoke2:


A great smoke! Dig the new band too!


----------



## djsmiles

First smoke of the new year was a tasty BBF.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Por Larranaga Encantos Asia RE!


----------



## knilas

djsmiles said:


> First smoke of the new year was a tasty BBF.


Yummy!


----------



## Passprotection

djsmiles said:


> First smoke of the new year was a tasty BBF.


Looks great!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Not a fan of the new Monte bands. Reminds me too much of the NC band.


----------



## horton21

'12 San Cristobal El Principe while visiting in Nashville. Nice quick CC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of Cohiba 66's Lots of celebrations yesterday Happy new Year to all!

Cohiba Lancero 06 Eggs Benedict and mimosa's this wonderful morning peace all!


----------



## kuntry08

My first official smoke of 2014 was a Cohiba Siglo V. Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I smoked my first Partagas Short to end 2013.


----------



## Merovius

Monte 2 - Got a good one from 2011. 


Really diggin the balance between earthy twang, spice and sweet. Solid.


----------



## madmarvcr

Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Party Short watching the snow fall!


----------



## yaqui

RASS, a little tight on the draw, but my first smoke out of the box. A few months rest will probably be better.


----------



## djsmiles

Enjoyed a tasty '09 Diplomaticos # 4 courtesy of Protekk.


----------



## knilas

djsmiles said:


> Enjoyed a tasty '09 Diplomaticos # 4 courtesy of Protekk.


Oh wow!! Been really wanting to try one of those! Congrats!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Work Closed tomorrow! Time for a nice stick. Too cold for anything larger, so I am going Boli PC


----------



## knilas

GnarlyEggs said:


> Work Closed tomorrow! Time for a nice stick. Too cold for anything larger, so I am going Boli PC


Congrats Joe! And enjoy that Boli!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII coffee black whites and ham.


----------



## Hubby

We had our first Cubans last night! Boli PC... It was pretty good... To excited we forgot to take a picture!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Just made a nice bacon and scrapple omelette. HDMEpi1 with a Coffee with Almond Joy Creamer. Nice way to enjoy my snow day and look out on the 10 inches of fresh snow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Went down to Tonnios in Coney Island grabbed a couple of Fresh Mozzarella pies Some Manhattan special coffee sodas.
Had a Pizza party with the kids.
Now i am sitting back with a much deserved Montie #2 Grand reserva.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Went down to Tonnios in Coney Island grabbed a couple of Fresh Mozzarella pies Some Manhattan special coffee sodas.
Had a Pizza party with the kids.
Now i am sitting back with a much deserved Montie #2 Grand reserva.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Apologies for the Double Post the site has been hard to maneuver all day.eace:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

madmarvcr said:


> Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro
> View attachment 47266


Hey! I had one of those last week! :thumb:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo y Julieta Belicoso Fino and well aged it was!


----------



## Merovius

Serie P No. 2 - very nice spice that tingles the tongue. Im becoming a Partagas fan.


----------



## knilas

Trini Reyes


----------



## smoking ash

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black only a couple of degrees outside stay warm all!


----------



## sullen

bolivar pc with my second coffee this am.


----------



## protekk

Went sledding with the girls then home for a quick 1999 JL Patricia, courtesy of a great BOTL, while the girls play in the snow:


----------



## knilas

Partagas Short while watching football. Love these lil sticks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got back from the barber 3 fingers of Rowans Creek and a PSP#2 08 on this very cold night!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Smoked a Monte 2 at the lounge earlier.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Over the past few days while away with the family for an extended holiday.

H. Upmann Petite Corona
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Siglo II
RASS
Monte PE
El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme


----------



## sjcruiser36

GnarlyEggs said:


> Just made a nice bacon and scrapple omelette. HDMEpi1 with a Coffee with Almond Joy Creamer. Nice way to enjoy my snow day and look out on the 10 inches of fresh snow.


Had some Scrapple last Sunday at Phily Diner in Runnemede in honor of my great aunt who would have been 100 years old, but passed in May. It was my favorite that she cooked, crunchy on the outside, and smooth and creamy on the inside. This is one of the few places that ever gets it right in the preparation!!!!


----------



## knilas

What is scrapple?


----------



## GnarlyEggs

sjcruiser36 said:


> Had some Scrapple last Sunday at Phily Diner in Runnemede in honor of my great aunt who would have been 100 years old, but passed in May. It was my favorite that she cooked, crunchy on the outside, and smooth and creamy on the inside. This is one of the few places that ever gets it right in the preparation!!!!


That's the best way to cook it!



knilas said:


> What is scrapple?


I knew someone would ask! It is the best breakfast meat known to man. http://www.whatisscrapple.com/a-video-presentation-to-help-you-understand-scrapple


----------



## BlueDevil07

lol. Throw in some fried liver pudding and you're in business.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloIII Jamaican Blue Mountain estate Ham,Bacon, Sausage, and Eggs Happy Sunday all!


----------



## brazil stogie

hot mortadella and cheese sandwich, coffee...now a COLA to start off sunday.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Finishing off the scrapple I have here, with a Monte 4


----------



## Marlow

Having been sick and not able to smoke since before christmas, today I could finally smoke again, had a Trinidad Reyes and a Bolivar PC.


----------



## knilas

Trini Reyes this evening. Parti short this afternoon


----------



## thebigk

Just finished 11 VR Unicos 
View attachment 82832

I can still taste dark chocolate


----------



## smoking ash

Happy Monday!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H UPmann 1/2 Corona coffee black rain out theater!


----------



## Merovius

Behike 52


----------



## Marlow

Merovius said:


> Behike 52


Never tried a Behike. I have always thought it is not worth the money, what do you think?

Just that picture makes me feel more that I am right, paying that much money for a cigar and it better be perfectly constructed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Marlow said:


> Never tried a Behike. I have always thought it is not worth the money, what do you think?
> 
> Just that picture makes me feel more that I am right, paying that much money for a cigar and it better be perfectly constructed.


Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder that babe is gorgeous to me.
Best part is she tastes better than she looks.
Plenty of reviews in the Habanos section.
I know i did a couple on Be-hikes complete with pictures.
Best to be fully informed before drawing a conclusion IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smoking ash said:


> Happy Monday!


That's a great SEEGAR for the money one of the best Re's i have ever smoked!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro13 kinda rough around the edges but has the potential for long term aging.


----------



## Marlow

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder that babe is gorgeous to me.
> Best part is she tastes better than she looks.
> Plenty of reviews in the Habanos section.
> I know i did a couple on Be-hikes complete with pictures.
> Best to be fully informed before drawing a conclusion IMHO.


You are right, but I am not drawing conclusions, I would love to try it, I'm just not ready to pay for it at this time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Marlow said:


> You are right, but I am not drawing conclusions, I would love to try it, I'm just not ready to pay for it at this time.


Yes i know what your saying and i agree!
It is a lot of scratch for a cigar.
But once one gets past the sticker shock it is an enjoyable smoke.
Peace my brother!


----------



## Merovius

Marlow said:


> Never tried a Behike. I have always thought it is not worth the money, what do you think?
> 
> Just that picture makes me feel more that I am right, paying that much money for a cigar and it better be perfectly constructed.


The picture is deceiving. I was testing the ash because its a high ender. I held it in relatively the same position for quite some time. I eventually said "ok thats long enough" and tapped it. The burn was back to razor sharp. The smoke output was full with an effortless draw. I took it to the nub and it remained firm, never went squishy. In short, performance is what impressed me most. The cigar was flavorful but perhaps a bit young. Well balanced and tasty but not incedibly complex. I would try one if you have the chance. Cant recommened buying a box, though some will disagree.


----------



## Marlow

Cool, good to know. I will definitely try it one day.


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way in to work tonight.


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coro13 kinda rough around the edges but has the potential for long term aging.


Need to save up and get a some. Maybe the old refund...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black while walking the dog damn its cold out there Bundle up stay warm!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a Siglo IV in the garage since it is below zero outside. Really like these.


----------



## Merovius

Cohiba 1966. Long smoke reading at a cafe.


----------



## Calikind

Boli pc. couple years on these now and i really like where they are going.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gorditos De Allones Canadian RE one fine SEEGAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegunslinger

Party Short.


----------



## asmartbull

13 party prez.....


----------



## knilas

'11 Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos









Sweet chocolatey goodness!! Time for a re-order. :cell:


----------



## madmarvcr

Rass, 04/12


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Bolivar PC Hupmann 1/2 corona.
Too damn busy to damn cold for anything else LOL!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82897

SLR C & few fingers of Rum.........


----------



## sjcruiser36

A Bolivar, it wasn't as cold out tonight, and I had some company to make the time go by, along with a cup of tea with apple brandy.


----------



## Carpenter69

Merovius said:


> Cohiba 1966. Long smoke reading at a cafe.


Can't wait until spring to fire one of these up. Also the monte sublime.


----------



## D307P

Trinidad Reyes gifted to me by a friend from the local B&M lounge


----------



## Merovius

Partagas 898


@knilas I havent heard a lot of praise for the Secretos Maduro but decided to be the judge and picked one up anyway. Glad I did.

Cheers.


----------



## knilas

Merovius said:


> Partagas 898
> 
> 
> @knilas I havent heard a lot of praise for the Secretos Maduro but decided to be the judge and picked one up anyway. Glad I did.
> 
> Cheers.


Tyler, To be honest when I first received them they weren't all that...actually gave a few away...but as they've aged they've really come into their own. Quite the flavorful lil smoke, imo. Will buy again and I'm definitely gonna try to pick up some of those you have in ur hand there too. Hear great things about them.

Cheers to you too, brother!


----------



## sullen

RA Superiores

Have alot to try and learn, but I think this is my fav so far from the dozen or so I've tried...


----------



## D307P

Parti Short


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Behike 52


Is this really a $37 stick??:faint:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Upman Mag46 ... this thing is good


----------



## Merovius

I might be in love, if only she had longer legs. Partagas D4, Med+ just the way I like 'em.



Perfect construction on this one, full flavor and dynamic. Earthy, sweet and tangy with a spice that dances on the tongue. Excellent.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short in the A.M a Lusi now after lunch and a seltzer water!


----------



## thebigk

Just finished my first QdO Corona from 2013 man are they good now I see why people think this is the best smoking 2013


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace all!


----------



## Merovius

Day trip by train, Firenze to Pisa. Sat down at a nice little cafe with my lady. She had the mixed berry gelato and I had the Italian Por Larrañaga.



Perfect day, life is good. Bless.


----------



## knilas

thebigk said:


> Just finished my first QdO Corona from 2013 man are they good now I see why people think this is the best smoking 2013


May have to add those to my wish list/ shopping cart! Thx for the tip!


----------



## Scott W.

Merovius said:


> Day trip by train, Firenze to Pisa. Sat down at a nice little cafe with my lady. She had the mixed berry gelato and I had the Italian Por Larrañaga.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect day, life is good. Bless.


Call me 100% jealous. Looks amazing


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Boli PC with a side of tornado warning :smoke2:

As a side note, I can finally pick up on the twang thanks to Tony's chicken picatta analogy!


----------



## Ky70

Enjoying a BBF from a protekk. Love it...thanks Mike!


----------



## ShortFuse

Monte 2 w/ french press sumatra. Soon to be followed up with BLTs for dinner.


----------



## JG5000

Hoyo PE from JN 2013. 
They need some time.


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## sullen

rass


----------



## ColdSmoker

June '12 Diplomaticos #2


----------



## sjcruiser36

ColdSmoker said:


> June '12 Diplomaticos #2


I have a couple resting in humidor. Can't wait to try one out in a few months.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain estate big breakfast on the way Happy Sunday all!


----------



## thebigk

13 Parti Mille Fleurs... Good cheap Parti


----------



## protekk

Had a 2013 Monte PE with an Anchor Christmas ale yesterday afternoon:



ANd a 2011 Trinidad Fundy with a couple Founders Imperial Stouts last night:


----------



## D307P

Parti Short


----------



## KcJason1

SigIII and HC7


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Siglo IV after sisters Birthday dinner!


----------



## knilas

Hoyo Epi Especial while watching a movie...









Sooooo good n creamy!! Yum!


----------



## Passprotection

Boli CJ


----------



## Marlow

Partagas Short, have been a favourite of mine since I first tried it a few years ago. Typhoo tea on the side.


----------



## D307P

Bolivar PC


----------



## madmarvcr

Partagas Mille Fleur, i can't wait until the Iowa winter is over, and I don't have to smoke in the SUV


----------



## Hubby

madmarvcr said:


> Partagas Mille Fleur, i can't wait until the Iowa winter is over, and I don't have to smoke in the SUV
> 
> View attachment 47421


I hear you there mad... Luckily we have an old POS Bonneville that doesnt run sitting off to the side... So we ran an extension cord a little heater and we smoke in there... Warm and out of the wind... And we dont care about the smell getting stuck in there... Take out the laptop and just chill and smoke with the wifey!


----------



## knilas

madmarvcr said:


> Partagas Mille Fleur, i can't wait until the Iowa winter is over, and I don't have to smoke in the SUV
> 
> View attachment 47421


Lol! I can certainly relate and definitely prefer a warm comfy spot to indulge in a fine cigar! Personally I was hesitant to smoke in my home, but one particular cold spell forced me to make a decision. Sit in my cold uncomfortable garage or vehicle, or light one up inside. So..I lit up a favorite..parked my butt in my recliner and enjoyed my favorite past time. The smell did linger for about an hour, but after that not even a trace of it. The cold air return on your furnace honestly filters out most of the smoke. Problem solved. Try it! You may he surprised and relieved!


----------



## Hubby

Parti Short and homebrewed Dunkin Donuts Vanilla coffee!


----------



## knilas

Hubby said:


> Parti Short and homebrewed Dunkin Donuts Vanilla coffee!


Great combo right there!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC in the a.m Meh!
Rass at lunch now that's more like it!
R.A Celestial Fino's and a Fosters Premium Ale in the green can now!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 82988

Trini Col. & few fingers Rum.........


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way to work


----------



## olotti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RASCC in the a.m Meh!
> Rass at lunch now that's more like it!
> R.A Celestial Fino's and a Fosters Premium Ale in the green can now!


Tony always love the theme. Whats your take on the RACF's? I have about 8 left myself haven't smoked one since spring but I remember that the edge seems to have rolled off a bit and really got some nice rich deep typical RA dark fruit flavor. I'm gonna light another when the weather warms here in a couple months. Personally I Love the size and overall I think they are a great cigar, especially now that they're not knock you out strong, in the first year these were, well some of mine were def nicotine heavy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

olotti said:


> Tony always love the theme. Whats your take on the RACF's? I have about 8 left myself haven't smoked one since spring but I remember that the edge seems to have rolled off a bit and really got some nice rich deep typical RA dark fruit flavor. I'm gonna light another when the weather warms here in a couple months. Personally I Love the size and overall I think they are a great cigar, especially now that they're not knock you out strong, in the first year these were, well some of mine were def nicotine heavy.


I love em sad part i only have a few left.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 coffee black doing paperwork rain-out theater!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

After dinner RASS


----------



## greige matter

djsmiles said:


> HUHC on the way to work


Same for me this morning. Great little smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

I too think this afternoon will be a 1/2 corona day....


----------



## D307P

Bolivar PC


----------



## Marlow

Montecristo No. 5, Typhoo tea on the side. Very nice little cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Today was the Cohiba trifecta.
SigloI in the A.M
SigloII after Lunch.
SigloIII on deck with a couple of fingers of Rowans Creek.
Peace all!


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short day.


----------



## BamaDoc77

06 Taboada


----------



## Sprouthog

RASS


----------



## Passprotection

RASCC


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83061

R.A. C. F. & a few fingers


----------



## Sprouthog

Bolivar Petite Corona


----------



## harley33

Hoyo EL 11 last night. Very non Hoyo and maybe that is why I like'em


----------



## smoking ash

HU 1/2


ME


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Punch Petit Coronation


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #4 in the A.M
Montie #2 now after some homemade cavatelli and a nice beef Ragu.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Hoyo petit robusto 2008. I love these but am sadly nearing the end of my 15ct. These will be replaced with a cabinet, soon.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Tobias Lutz said:


> Punch Petit Coronation


How was that? I really like the punch punch but haven't tried any of their other stuff.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

GoJohnnyGo said:


> How was that? I really like the punch punch but haven't tried any of their other stuff.


This one needed a little more rest. I bought the box in August. The flavor was nice, but still somewhat rough around the edges. For the price, I think they'll end up being worthwhile in another 6 months.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## protekk

A couple from yesterday

First a SLR Pacificos in the afternoon:


Than a 2011 HU Connie No. ! with some Founders Imperial Stout:


----------



## thebigk

Last night it was a Dip 4 Don't understand why they cut these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black.


Let's go ahead and just make this an acronym and add it to the acronym definition thread.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSCB


----------



## BlueDevil07

UTKhodgy said:


> Let's go ahead and just make this an acronym and add it to the acronym definition thread.


Don't forget the EW. :biggrin:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83109

lfdc.........


----------



## D307P

Partagas Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo V Jamaican Blue mountain Estate Black Make your own Brooklyn bagel with cream cheese bacon and tomato.
Getting ready for the big game GO BRONCO'S!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Steak Egg and Cheese on a Bagel with a Party Short and Black Coffee! @TonyBrooklyn Man your go to combo is good!!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83118

Dip & Coffee...... Happy Sunday........


----------



## knilas

Monte 4 w/ french vanilla 8 o'clock. Yum!


----------



## UTKhodgy

SCdlH La Fuerza followed up with a Trini Reyes.

The La Fuerza was INCREDIBLE! I hope the El Ps taste like that because I will for sure order a box of those if so.


----------



## Wildone

66...... Rum & Coke....... After confirming the Broncos make the Big Show........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GnarlyEggs said:


> Steak Egg and Cheese on a Bagel with a Party Short and Black Coffee! @TonyBrooklyn Man your go to combo is good!!


 @GnarlyEggs Yours sounds damn tasty as well gonna give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> View attachment 47521
> 
> 66...... Rum & Coke....... After confirming the Broncos make the Big Show........


They sure are Peyton was spectacular!
RYJ #2 04 3 fingers of Pappy to celebrate!


----------



## Hubby

Wildone said:


> View attachment 47521
> 
> 66...... Rum & Coke....... After confirming the Broncos make the Big Show........


Now that's how you celebrate...We will see if you will be playing my 9ers!!!!!!


----------



## knilas

Custom Rolled Lancero


----------



## djsmiles

My consolation smoke. Diplomatico # 4. Stupid Patriots...


----------



## Laynard

knilas said:


> Custom Rolled Lancero


How are the custom rolleds? Comparable to any brands?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## thegunslinger

Celebrating a job promo (and also finally getting over a cold) with a Siglo 3 and some Glendronach 15.


----------



## Marlow

thegunslinger said:


> Celebrating a job promo (and also finally getting over a cold) with a Siglo 3 and some Glendronach 15.


Congratulations!

Trinidad Reyes for me.


----------



## knilas

Laynard said:


> How are the custom rolleds? Comparable to any brands?


I've had some in the past that were just eh, but this one was quite tasty! The barnyard scent I got reminded me of when I used to work on my uncles farm slopping hogs...lol Sounds gross but is typical of most Cubans, imo. Lots of interesting notes waved thru it from time to time. Although subtle, I noticed caramel, chocolate, cream, and nutmeg (espcecially on the retro). Woody cedary finish w/ slight leather. Aroma was nearly intoxicating. I almost enjoy the smell of burning CC more than actually smoking it sometimes. lol

This one seemed more Party-esque, but as a whole I wouldn't tie them to any particular brand... they truly are their own animal imho. Very rustic and this one was great ROTT, as most are.


----------



## smoking ash

Great flavor a little tight on the draw, not a deal breaker but a distraction non the less. First of this box hope the rest are better.:biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 after burning the roof of my mouth with some pizza.
A few nice cold Arrogant Bastard Ales should cool it off LOL!


----------



## djsmiles

Wildone said:


> View attachment 47521
> 
> 66...... Rum & Coke....... After confirming the Broncos make the Big Show........


Nice. The Bronco's clearly came to play. I'm just happy the game didn't end due to some BS call. wish it was closer though. Stupid Patriots.... Sad panda.


----------



## Jordan23

Two cigar day. RG Perla 2012-my first and I liked it. Then a 2012 psd 4 that are really coming along.


----------



## UTKhodgy

My first BCJ - pretty good, tasty nearly the same as the BPC. Starting to think I'm not that much of a Boli fan to the extent that Bolis are better than 95% of the NCs I've had but just median compared to some CCs

Nightcapped with a Party Short - damn good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short strong black coffee on this cold morning.
Have a great day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 08 still on the black coffee.
Snows heading in stay safe all!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSP#2 08 still on the black coffee.
> Snows heading in stay safe all!


Heading in? done got here! haha. I'm not leaving my house!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> Heading in? done got here! haha. I'm not leaving my house!


Went out to do a few thing slippery as a mother out there. 
I think i am going to follow your model and bunker down till its over.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black 5 degrees out damn its cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black 5 degrees out damn its cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tell me about it. Phone says "high of 12, low of 9. Actual, -6)

I didn't have a smoke this morning but that temperature warranted a bit of bourbon in my coffee!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> Tell me about it. Phone says "high of 12, low of 9. Actual, -6)
> 
> I didn't have a smoke this morning but that temperature warranted a bit of bourbon in my coffee!


Alright you twisted my arm LOL!
Partagas short coffee black with a shot of Rowans Creek in it.
Too damn cold for anything else.


----------



## john_007

Juan Lopez PC. coffee with cream its about 65 out right now.


----------



## smoking ash

maimed it up a bit but was still good :smoke:


----------



## smoking ash

double post but not sure why or what I did. Sorry about dat:loco:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Boli pc with some bowmore scotch. Im about to switch over to port charlotte 6. Good combo on a chilly evening.


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Alright you twisted my arm LOL!
> Partagas short coffee black with a shot of Rowans Creek in it.
> Too damn cold for anything else.


You're keeping it classier than me. This is what I use on most mornings:

http://danmurphys.com.au/media/DM/Product/750x2000/725745_0_9999_v1_m56577569850542950.jpg



john_007 said:


> Juan Lopez PC. coffee with cream its about 65 out right now.


You can keep that kinda sh** to yourself. :fish: haha. I'll be smoking again as soon as I'm feeling better!


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way to work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCJ coffee black another freezer outside stay warm all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ham and Swiss on a Arthur Ave Baguette PSD#5 08 for a nice walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## Marlow

Trinidad Reyes, Lapsang Souchong tea on the side.


----------



## jabuan

My first ever RyJ ex no 4. No clue of the Year since gifted. There are three possible conclusions. 

1. It's fake
2. My taste buds are off this afternoon
3. Bad stick

This does not taste cuban at all. Only thing cuban about it this far is the wonky burn.


----------



## six10

jabuan said:


> My first ever RyJ ex no 4. No clue of the Year since gifted. There are three possible conclusions.
> 
> 1. It's fake
> 2. My taste buds are off this afternoon
> 3. Bad stick
> 
> This does not taste cuban at all. Only thing cuban about it this far is the wonky burn.


I had the same experience with the only one I ever smoked too. Was expecting more. I have always enjoyed the No.2 tubo though.


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short today.


----------



## Bondo 440

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BCJ coffee black another freezer outside stay warm all!


Yep Tomorrow I'm starting up the SUV and going back inside and brew a pot of coffee. Then my evil plan will be in motion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUpmann 1/2 Corona Coffee Black another eskimo day outside.


----------



## thebigk

My B-Day smokes 
RyJ #4 in the afternoon and after the kids were in bed it was RyJ EL 09


----------



## jabuan

Happy birthday, eric!


----------



## thegunslinger

H Upmann Mag 46, delicious as always.


----------



## D307P

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 El 2004 3 fingers of Pappy and an Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## Wildone

thebigk said:


> My B-Day smokes
> RyJ #4 in the afternoon and after the kids were in bed it was RyJ EL 09


Happy B-Day Eric.......


----------



## thebigk

jabuan said:


> Happy birthday, eric!





Wildone said:


> Happy B-Day Eric.......


 Thanks guys


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar PC Coffee Black peace all!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Finally took a picture!!


----------



## protekk

A 2012 Partagas Presidente:


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ Hermosos #2 El 2004 3 fingers of Pappy and an Arrogant Bastard Ale.


Is that 6 fingers of Pappy in a week? You make me want to pour some of my 15. You're doing it the right way. Drink it down.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> Is that 6 fingers of Pappy in a week? You make me want to pour some of my 15. You're doing it the right way. Drink it down.


The weeks not over yet LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO Dog Fish Head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Bolivar RC Tubo. Gotdang delicious :dude:


----------



## GnarlyEggs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> SCDLH EL MORRO Dog Fish Head 90 minute IPA.


90 minute is AWESOME!! You try the 120?


----------



## ColdSmoker

Punch Punch


----------



## Marlow

Just tried the Montecristo Petit Edmundo for the first time, delicious!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GnarlyEggs said:


> 90 minute is AWESOME!! You try the 120?


Yes i did a few summers back.
Kind of a citrus hoppy flavor sorta thick it coats a glass like motor oil.
ABV a bit too high IMHO you can taste the alcohol in the beer.
One small bottle is a bit much. Many share it i have been told.
I think the 60 minute is a bit mild the 120 too strong i like the 90 just right.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloIII Jamaican Blue Mountain estate black.
Big breakfast on the way Happy Sunday all!


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i did a few summers back.
> Kind of a citrus hoppy flavor sorta thick it coats a glass like motor oil.
> ABV a bit too high IMHO you can taste the alcohol in the beer.
> One small bottle is a bit much. Many share it i have been told.
> I think the 60 minute is a bit mild the 120 too strong i like the 90 just right.


A warm, green spring day outside with friends, meats smoking, a 4-pack of the 90min IPA, and two great cigars. A damn near perfect day. Just a dream in January.


----------



## .cigardude.

Ramon Allones SS.....MMMMM tastyness


----------



## BlueDevil07

Trini Reyes last night.


----------



## knilas

BlueDevil07 said:


> Trini Reyes last night.


How'd ya like it?


----------



## Damselnotindistress

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme!


----------



## BlueDevil07

knilas said:


> How'd ya like it?


Not bad at all. I noticed the age helped mellow/blend the flavors compared the the ROTT ccs I've been trying, and it didn't draw tight at all. Definitely tasted some raw peanut and grassy/vegetal nuances.


----------



## knilas

Good deal!


----------



## Hubby

Partagas short for the Wifey and I... Now back to cleaning to the basement!


----------



## knilas

Monte PE w/ black coffee lightly sweetened. Good combo imo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Out in the garage checking the Corvette Coro 08 while warming her up.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just put out a RASS. I honestly didn't care for these when the box was fresh but now that Im halfway through it and they are starting to mellow Im falling in love. I think Ill seek out a cab when these are almost gone.


----------



## Laynard

Just had my first! Bolivar PC.







All thanks to an extremely generous BOTL. Thanks, Joe! These are definitely going to be on my first order.


----------



## UTKhodgy

BPC and a pour of Pappy 15 to celebrate getting a new dog!


----------



## smoking ash

Been a working weekend so time was limited for quick smokes. A couple HU 1/2 coronas and SCDLH El Príncipe. The weather has been really nice but is headed back south for the rest of the week. Happy Monday all! eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H UPMANN 1/2 Corona coffee black juice and toast peace all!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Its a beautiful day and I've got nothing to do so I just put the fire to a 09 Montecristo A.


----------



## JG5000

HUHC.


----------



## hawg

Monticristo white label and a guantanamera. very enjoyable.


----------



## smoking ash

HU 1/2 


And a J'O


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn its cold out Partagas short coffee black while battling the cold.


----------



## Merovius

Back in the states w/an unbanded BHK 54


----------



## BamaDoc77

Conde 109. Best cigar I've had in a year, by a mile.


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way in to work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 new release coffee black while messing around in the garage thank GOD its heated.


----------



## kuntry08

Montecristo Petit Edmundo with some Appleton Estate Signature Blend rum. Perfect way to spend a snow day!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

SC El Principe with a few pours of the famous grouse. The cigar is amazing the scotch is ok.


----------



## protekk

kuntry08 said:


> Perfect way to spend a snow day!


I bet you don't get to say that too often!


----------



## kuntry08

protekk said:


> I bet you don't get to say that too often!


Only the second time in my life!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO after some Chicken Picatta over bow tie pasta and fresh snow peas.


----------



## D307P

Partagas Serie P No 2 from a recent order. Perfect draw, great smoke.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Party Short, the smoke was great, but not my freezing hands as I couldn't find my smoking gloves. I think the dog buried them under the snow somewhere.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83376

Hoyo & few fingers of Rum..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann 1/2 Corona Starbucks Italian roast black.


----------



## thebigk

PSD4 dam good smoke


----------



## D307P

Partagas Short


----------



## BlueDevil07

SCdLH El Principe, literally ROTT. Draw is perfect.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

JL no1. Predictably delicious.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Party 898! Yum


----------



## GnarlyEggs

A lot of scdlh love here will have to try one


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black heat wave next several days actually gonna get above freezing.


----------



## Marlow

Partagas Serie D No. 4, Typhoo tea on the side. Lovely.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black heat wave next several days actually gonna get above freezing.


Gonna feel warm enough to break out the Double Coronas!!

Cheeseburger(leftover from last night) Omlette with a coffee and a RASCC for breakfast.


----------



## thebigk

Boli Cj last night


----------



## greige matter

H.Upmann with a green tea and honey this morning.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Party Short is punched and sitting on my desk...60 minutes till the end of my work week. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

St Luis Rey Serie A on this beautiful day by the bay!


----------



## D307P

Partagas Serie D No 4.


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## horton21

Trinidad Reyes from June 2012. 
This is the 3rd stick I've had from this box. This one was very good. The year+ I've had it resting helped. Probably needs more rest.
Even burn, good smoke production, nice flavors. More kick than I expected or remember from the first two Reyes I had.


----------



## Passprotection

horton21 said:


> Trinidad Reyes from June 2012.
> This is the 3rd stick I've had from this box. This one was very good. The year+ I've had it resting helped. Probably needs more rest.
> Even burn, good smoke production, nice flavors. More kick than I expected or remember from the first two Reyes I had.


I've been intreagued buy these lately for some reason. On my short list for sure.


----------



## thebigk

Last night it was a 2013 QdO Corona man these are good need to restock


----------



## madmarvcr

A RASS with dunkin donut coffee. I thought I only had 1 left. Found a second one in the cooler


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sprouthog said:


> Punch Punch


How was it?
Used to be my to go stick.
Around 05 they changed the blend not to my liking.
Tried them again in 06,07,08 gave up in 09.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 08 after some eggs Benedict mimosa's and black coffee.
Getting ready for the Superbowl.
GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Vegueros Seoane with a cup of joe in between doing taxes.


----------



## thebigk

sjcruiser36 said:


> Vegueros Seoane with a cup of joe in between doing taxes.


What did you think of the Vegueros have heard a lot of negative stuff on them


----------



## Marlow

Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill, Tenuta Sant'Antonio Monti Garbi Ripasso 2008 on the side, delicious.



Passprotection said:


> I've been intreagued buy these lately for some reason. On my short list for sure.


For what it is worth, I would recommend them too.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Boli PC followed by a Monte 2 so far sitting at the B&M


----------



## jabuan

HUHC AME FEB 13. Am i the only one that doesn't care for these?


----------



## protekk

It finally got above 40 degrees so I broke out an '08 Party Lusitania in the garage:


----------



## D307P

Smoked a Partagas Short on the way to B&M lounge today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero 06 Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black Brooklyn Bagels with the works.
Happy Sunday all!
GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull

Yesterday while watch pond hockey
08 Connie 1....superb for what it is.
12. HUHC.......Perfect to satisfy the need


----------



## Scott W.

2007 Boli PC with a buddy last night and drinking Spanish Brandy
Had some guests as well


----------



## UTKhodgy

The good stuff always comes out on days like today. Excited to see what everyone is having.


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Coffee......... Happy Super Bowl Sunday...........
View attachment 83504


----------



## sjcruiser36

thebigk said:


> What did you think of the Vegueros have heard a lot of negative stuff on them


It was an OK smoke. Not the best, and not the worst either. I was looking for a few awhile back, but seems as if they're hard to find, and I moved on to other smokes.


----------



## D307P

Partagas Serie P No 2, one of my new favorites. 45 degrees outside but they are saying possible 8" of snow starting late tonight. Damn Groundhog


----------



## Sprouthog

Party P2


----------



## Sprouthog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How was it?
> Used to be my to go stick.
> Around 05 they changed the blend not to my liking.
> Tried them again in 06,07,08 gave up in 09.


It was ok but it seemed a little young. Was hoping it would be better with 2 months rest. As a ROTT I think I'd look for something else. New to CC's but I prefer the PP2 and RASS do far. Thanks for asking.


----------



## madmarvcr

Sprouthog said:


> It was ok but it seemed a little young. Was hoping it would be better with 2 months rest. As a ROTT I think I'd look for something else. New to CC's but I prefer the PP2 and RASS do far. Thanks for asking.


I have a box of Punch Punch from Apr 13. I smoked 2 so far. They are still young. I will smoke another Apr 14. But will leave rest of the box rest till Apr 15


----------



## D307P

An after Super Bowl Partagas Short


----------



## Sprouthog

madmarvcr said:


> I have a box of Punch Punch from Apr 13. I smoked 2 so far. They are still young. I will smoke another Apr 14. But will leave rest of the box rest till Apr 15


Mine was from Jun 12. It had been next up in my rotation so I probably won't get back to it again for about a year. Hoping for the best.


----------



## madmarvcr

Sprouthog said:


> Mine was from Jun 12. It had been next up in my rotation so I probably won't get back to it again for about a year. Hoping for the best.


I have 7 Punch Royal Coronation left from 2011. Those have been really good. I hope the Punch Punch are as good with some age.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Sprouthog said:


> Mine was from Jun 12. It had been next up in my rotation so I probably won't get back to it again for about a year. Hoping for the best.


Sad to hear. I also have a box of tubos from '13 and was hoping to take 2 up to a NASCAR race to split with my dad who likes a Cuban but doesn't need a whopper.


----------



## djsmiles

D307P said:


> An after Super Bowl Partagas Short


Same here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sprouthog said:


> It was ok but it seemed a little young. Was hoping it would be better with 2 months rest. As a ROTT I think I'd look for something else. New to CC's but I prefer the PP2 and RASS do far. Thanks for asking.


:thumb::dude:eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black waiting on the snow storm.


----------



## Marlow

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2, Typhoo tea on the side.


----------



## asmartbull

04 SLR Churchill, thanks to Jeff
What a great cigar.....


----------



## protekk

A 2009 Dip 4 before Superbowl. These never disappoint:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Snow coming down very pleasant out right around freezing.
PSD#4 09 and some hot coffee sweet and dark gets the call.


----------



## pmr1010

PSP#2. Nice.


----------



## knilas

protekk said:


> A 2009 Dip 4 before Superbowl. These never disappoint:


Sweet! Great smoke when you can find them. Seem to rarely be in stock.


----------



## D307P

Monte #2


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

knilas said:


> Sweet! Great smoke when you can find them. Seem to rarely be in stock.


That's a discontinued smoke so buy them up if you ever see them!


----------



## knilas

GoJohnnyGo said:


> That's a discontinued smoke so buy them up if you ever see them!


Hadnt heard that. Are they doing away w/ the 5's as well?


----------



## Johnny Rock

Opened a box of 2010 Siglo IV's. This baby is sweet sugary espresso, then salt and nuts. Draw is a little tight, but a slow burn into the happy hour. Caramel nuts now. Awesome smoke.


----------



## protekk

knilas said:


> Hadnt heard that. Are they doing away w/ the 5's as well?


The No.1 and 3 were discontinued in 2006
The No.4 and 5 were discontinued in 2010
There were No.6 and 7 that were discontinued in early 1980's
The No. 2's are about all I can find now

The No.4's are very enjoyable smoke. Consistent quality and burn and a very unique taste


----------



## knilas

protekk said:


> The No.1 and 3 were discontinued in 2006
> The No.4 and 5 were discontinued in 2010
> There were No.6 and 7 that were discontinued in early 1980's
> The No. 2's are about all I can find now
> 
> The No.4's are very enjoyable smoke. Consistent quality and burn and a very unique taste


Thanks for the heads up! Better hold on to those 4's..they're golden!


----------



## thebigk

knilas said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Better hold on to those 4's..they're golden!


 Hey Scott all the info you will need http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/

Check it out great website


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII coffee dark and sweet just shoveled out getting ready for the next wave stay safe all!


----------



## Passprotection

Enjoying the best Boli CJ that I've had out of the box - maybe it has something to do with me not smoking in quite a few days but this thing is good.


----------



## john_007

I smoked a PsP2 and a johnny O flying pig last night, after a steak dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 after some Prosciutto and fresh Mozzarella Manhattan special coffee soda.
Kinda nice out bright and sunny.
The calm before the storm.


----------



## madmarvcr

Montecristo Edmundo from 2011


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Quick BPC


----------



## thebigk

My last two 
07 HdM Epi 2 
13 RASCC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short hot black coffee let it snow let it snow let it snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djsmiles

Came in from snow blowing to a nice breakfast/pre work snack of bacon, eggs, and toast. Enjoyed a Party Short and some Kona on a leisurely drive to work. 



Nuke plants aren't gonna protect themselves...


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short hot black coffee let it snow let it snow let it snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just missed the brunt of it here in jersey. Enjoy Tony. Calling for a nice storm now?!?!?

Having a Carlos Fernandez custom roll with some Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Nature

A very cold day following our first significant snow warranted a visit to my favorite Cigar Bar to enjoy my very first CC:
Montecristo #2 .

Paired with a warming glass of Knob Creek.
It was wonderful!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Nature said:


> A very cold day following our first significant snow warranted a visit to my favorite Cigar Bar to enjoy my very first CC:
> Montecristo #2
> 
> Paired with a warming glass of Knob Creek.
> It was wonderful!


Nice pick. Having the same, but pretty young (ABR 13).


----------



## UTKhodgy

How _is_ the "Cigar of the Year"? Also have GUT ABR 13.


----------



## BlueDevil07

UTKhodgy said:


> How _is_ the "Cigar of the Year"? Also have GUT ABR 13.


It's a little bland to me. It started out well enough, but the draw is super loose. I have a bad case of dry mouth/sinuses, too, so my taste could be shot.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Smoked my first Juan Lopez. JLPC. I like it. Nice creamy espresso notes!


----------



## D307P

Had a Partagas Serie D No. 4 this afternoon


----------



## D307P

BlueDevil07 said:


> It's a little bland to me. It started out well enough, but the draw is super loose. I have a bad case of dry mouth/sinuses, too, so my taste could be shot.


I actually like the Partagas Serie P No 2 better than the Monte 2


----------



## Marlow

Trinidad Reyes before bed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME breakfast burrito coffee on the dark side and sweet!


----------



## JG5000

Boli CJ.
Just celebrated its first birthday. 
Excellent


----------



## JG5000




----------



## madmarvcr

Bolivar EL 2009, not my favorite, BBF and BRC much better


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 coffee dark and sweet gotta get off the sugar LOL!


----------



## Passprotection

Goodmorning. Having my first Party Short! Yum


----------



## Cigar5150

My perfect morning:

Three mile hike in the hills with the three big dogs chasing away the morning fog. Late, hearty breakfast of corned beef, cabbage and carrots with jalepeño mustard. PSD4 (perfect burn, perfect draw and all the toasty leather, nuts and twang I love about this stick :ss), coffee with a shot of Baily's and a chocolate truffle. The sun is out again in SoCal and life is great! Happy Friday all! Go USA! :dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann #2 while trying to log in with my Droid!


----------



## D307P

Partagas P2. I think these are better then the #1 rated Monte #2


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83641

R.A.C.F........... Tgif ............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Today was Pizza Friday dessert Cohiba lancero and a HOP STOOPID ALE on deck.


----------



## Laynard

My second Habano. I'm getting hooked.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial Finos Starbucks Italian Roast.


----------



## thebigk

Last night 
View attachment 83651


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Smoking a RA Superiores at the lounge


----------



## sjcruiser36

Cohiba Siglo VI while pulling the slots last night. Not a good night for me, but the better half won all our money back plus some. Now lets see if I can manage to get a few bucks to order a box of smokes.


----------



## bpegler

'95 Punch SS #1 . On the 18th floor of a hotel sitting on my balcony watching the Atlantic ocean on a cool night at Myrtle Beach.

What an astonishing cigar. The first couple draws were almost empty air. I thought perhaps 19 years was too long. Then bam. Oak, very dark unsweetened chocolate. Incredible power.

The wrapper is finely veined, from a time before the hybrid leaf. Cigar smokes great, no touch ups and huge volumes of smoke.

I forgot how strong Punch cigars once were. None of the sweetness we find now.

Old cigars and the sound of waves crashing. Life is very, very good.


----------



## jdfutureman

bpegler said:


> '95 Punch SS #1 [/URL] . On the 18th floor of a hotel sitting on my balcony watching the Atlantic ocean on a cool night at Myrtle Beach.
> 
> What an astonishing cigar. The first couple draws were almost empty air. I thought perhaps 19 years was too long. Then bam. Oak, very dark unsweetened chocolate. Incredible power.
> 
> The wrapper is finely veined, from a time before the hybrid leaf. Cigar smokes great, no touch ups and huge volumes of smoke.
> 
> I forgot how strong Punch cigars once were. None of the sweetness we find now.
> 
> Old cigars and the sound of waves crashing. Life is very, very good.


Very nice Bob and I'm trying to imagine that is my environment because it's 22 here on my back porch with my 10 JL #1 . These are treating better than the weather.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Boli PC and a cup of joe, black.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> '95 Punch SS #1 . On the 18th floor of a hotel sitting on my balcony watching the Atlantic ocean on a cool night at Myrtle Beach.
> 
> What an astonishing cigar. The first couple draws were almost empty air. I thought perhaps 19 years was too long. Then bam. Oak, very dark unsweetened chocolate. Incredible power.
> 
> The wrapper is finely veined, from a time before the hybrid leaf. Cigar smokes great, no touch ups and huge volumes of smoke.
> 
> I forgot how strong Punch cigars once were. None of the sweetness we find now.
> 
> Old cigars and the sound of waves crashing. Life is very, very good.


WOW that is so true the wrappers and blends have changed so much over the years. Some for the better some like the Punch for the worst IMHO.
Alright that's enough these trips down memory lane make me feel old LOL!
If you see Donnie wandering around send him back.
Tel him we miss him!
Glad to hear your having a grand time!
Enjoy your vacation my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black Happy Sunday all!


----------



## thebigk

Monte PE with a Oatmeal Stout
View attachment 83674


----------



## Johnny Rock

PSD #4 , Jim Beam Devil's Cut, neat...happy hour!


----------



## Laynard

Johnny Rock said:


> PSD #4 , Jim Beam Devil's Cut, neat...happy hour!


This sounds killer.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

More snow... Ugh... Heading outside with a RASCC to shovel.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black just a dusting of snow here thank GOD!


----------



## wrx04

RyJ #4 . This was my first CC purchase.....maybe 1.5 years ago now. Not a great stick, but not bad for walking the dog on a freezing afternoon in MI.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Franks and beans lots of beer a PSP#2 08 for dessert.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83704

Lon's & few fingers of Rum...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn its cold outside PLPC coffee black can't wait till spring!


----------



## brazil stogie

Last night, JL n2, SLR double corona, and today a party short from a cab of 50. These all arrived yesterday. SLR needs to rest, others are smoking great!


----------



## madmarvcr

Cohiba Siglo V Tubo. Was a Great Smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 08 or 09 forgot which Protein Shake and a brisk walk peace all!


----------



## JG5000

Smoked my first Trini Reyes today. box from March 2013.

Great construction. Good smoke. Very rich tasting.


----------



## Merovius

Vegas Robaina Unicos 2007. Head was plugged so badly that I had to use a plug tool. Profile wasnt my favorite either. I really expected a lot more from this stick, pretty disappointing.



I have 7 left, if someone really loves these Id be willing to trade. Ill obviously take a closer look to see if the others are rock solid like this one was. They came from the LCDH in Tirana, Albania. Just throwin it out there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 and a DogFish Head 90 minute IPA!


----------



## thebigk

Merovius said:


> Vegas Robaina Unicos 2007. Head was plugged so badly that I had to use a plug tool. Profile wasnt my favorite either. I really expected a lot more from this stick, pretty disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 7 left, if someone really loves these Id be willing to trade. Ill obviously take a closer look to see if the others are rock solid like this one was. They came from the LCDH in Tirana, Albania. Just throwin it out there.


 Maybe that one was just off give another a try before you kick them out


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Boli 08 pc with a big laphroig 10yr. The cigar was amazing and the scotch was great though I really prefer the cask strength.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short H Upmann 1/2 corona busy morning on my 2nd pot of Joe.


----------



## madmarvcr

Vegas Robaina Unicos Feb 2011.. mine was a great smoke with no draw issues. This box is stored at 55% RH. @Merovius don't give up on the rest of yours


----------



## Nature

Montecristo #2 
Second one.
Better than the first.

Paired with a flight of Glenfiddich; 12y, 15y, 18y


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I smoked a Boli PC during my snowy commute home today. The 60 miles normally takes 55-60 minutes. Today it took 3 hours and 30 minutes :frusty: At least I'm taking the rest of the week off.


----------



## Hubby

Tobias Lutz said:


> I smoked a Boli PC during my snowy commute home today. The 60 miles normally takes 55-60 minutes. Today it took 3 hours and 30 minutes :frusty: At least I'm taking the rest of the week off.


Ouch! Thats harsh! 3 hours uke:


----------



## sjcruiser36

Party Short while getting the gear ready for the next round of snow. I'm glad I loaded up early, as the stores are crazy with people doing last minute shopping and looking for salt.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy is it coming down PLPC coffee light and sweet big breakfast on the way.


----------



## concig

A R&J short churchill . I am always enjoying these and today it was not an exception.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Foot of snow here already.. Trinidad Reyes on the porch


----------



## BlueDevil07

Party short, courtesy of @knilas. Definitely not going out today thanks to the "snowpocalypse" here in NC. Or as it's called up north, "Thursday." :biggrin:


----------



## thebigk

BlueDevil07 said:


> Party short, courtesy of @knilas. Definitely not going out today thanks to the "snowpocalypse" here in NC. Or as it's called up north, "Thursday." :biggrin:


 No we call it a dusting


----------



## knilas

BlueDevil07 said:


> Party short, courtesy of @knilas. Definitely not going out today thanks to the "snowpocalypse" here in NC. Or as it's called up north, "Thursday." :biggrin:


Oh...so I guess you've already beaten the mad rush to the store to buy up all the milk, bread, batteries and other essentials y'all think y'all will need in case y'all get snowed in for weeks! Lol.

Enjoy the smoke, my friend!


----------



## BlueDevil07

knilas said:


> Oh...so I guess you've already beaten the mad rush to the store to buy up all the milk, bread, batteries and other essentials y'all think y'all will need in case y'all get snowed in for weeks! Lol.
> 
> Enjoy the smoke, my friend!


We need those milk sandwiches!


----------



## Tarks

Enjoyed a 01 CoLa this afternoon in the hot tub. Been a brutal cold winter this year.


----------



## bresdogsr

Enjoying cigars through your posts. Waiting for some warm weather.


----------



## Marlow

Just tried a Montecristo No. 5, out of a fiver ROTT, delicious. I think I prefer it over the No. 4. Also got a bunch of habanos to try and a box of Partagas Shorts today, and should get a humidor delivered today as well. I'm pretty excited. :smile:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black boy there's a lot of snow out there.
Take it slow guys they don't call it heart attack snow for nothing!


----------



## madmarvcr

Rafael Gonzalez Panatela driving to work in the dark this moring


----------



## D307P

Partagas D4 after another day of clearing snow.


----------



## Marlow

Partagas Short, beer on the side. This cigar is just unbeatable for it's value, I just love it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Clean up complete Two houses two plows two cigars.
A Connie #1 at lunch.
A H Upmann #2 now.
Loving this hot chocolate with a shot of Rowans Creek.
Stay safe all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee very Black very strong very hot.
Damn hangover these Valentines day /snow day party's are for you young guys.
I just gotta learn to say no LOL!


----------



## ejewell

Had this guy yesterday while watching the departed for the first time. And yes my pants are undone, it was a rough week. My ass should be home in TN right now but this weather had other plans.

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/ErikJewell/media/IMG_20140214_155748616_HDR_zpsbgzrryv4.jpg.html

Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 2010

Have to say I think I like the creaminess of the RA AE 2011 a bit better. Probably a good thing considering I only had one GE and I have a box of AE. :smoke:


----------



## D307P

Cohiba Siglo IV

http://s775.photobucket.com/user/d307p/media/1DD5BAD3-811F-4A3D-94B5-EFC9314BF56F.jpg.html


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Dogfish head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 Dogfish head 90 minute IPA.


Life is good buddy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scott W. said:


> Life is good buddy!


Sure is my friend!
Love the new Avatar!
Refreshing to see a man like yourself that cares about family the way you do!
The little guy is growing up quick.
Don't stop and blink you turn around and their in college!
Be well Peace my brother!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Just finished a BBF. I have to say I like the BPC and BRC better for sure


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

98 Bolivar Corona.


----------



## madmarvcr

HdM epicure 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 08 Arrogant Bastard Ale gets the call!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 06 Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black going out for Brunch Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## D307P

Smoking a RASS from a box that came this week, but couldn't wait to try one. Perfect draw and flavor, but feels a little damp.


----------



## brazil stogie

started Sunday morning with a cup of coffee, hot salami sandwich, then a PLPC. Now playing some poker online with a JL#2. Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Par-tay 898. :chk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice meal Chicken with fresh vegetables really hit the spot.
For Dessert a SCDLH La Punta 09 and a seltzer water!


----------



## UTKhodgy

BCJ at the dog park today. Monte 4 (my first) and a BCJ at the bar with the best man last night. Great times. The Monte 4 was a knocker!


----------



## brazil stogie

Partagas 898 after chicken roast dinner..hmmm!


----------



## Jordan23

2013 coro earlier tonight.

currently enjoying an hdm palmas.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

A nice RASS tonight


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black single digits outside is this crap ever gonna end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigar5150

D307P said:


> Smoking a RASS from a box that came this week, but couldn't wait to try one. Perfect draw and flavor, but feels a little damp.


Nice! Got a box on the way.


----------



## thebigk

Over the weekend
PL Rob.
00 Black Prince
12 Half Corona

Over all a good weekend


----------



## brazil stogie

Partagas short after lunch. Can't believe how much better these can be when from a cabinet of 50. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Merovius

@dgold21 hooked me up with a RASS in a trade a while back. Ive been itching to smoke this one after seeing its popularity here on Puff. Gave it 3 months in the humi and burned it today.



I always love it when a cap comes off perfectly, its the little things ya know? Draw was perfect w/an abundance of balanced flavors.

Great smoke man, Ill be looking for more of these. Thanks!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Another RASS... 08 very nice creamy dried fruit flavors


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83872

LGc...... I smell Spring........


----------



## BlueDevil07

El Principe (note: do not smoke one with cheap beer!)


----------



## Passprotection

Having a one person Party! artyShort)


----------



## Laynard

H. Upmann Petit Corona. I heard JFK smoked these, so I figured it'd be a good Prez Day smoke. Paired with a Widmer Bros. Alchemy Ale.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 83886

R.A.C.F. & glass of Port..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Laynard said:


> H. Upmann Petit Corona. I heard JFK smoked these, so I figured it'd be a good Prez Day smoke. Paired with a Widmer Bros. Alchemy Ale.


You are very miss informed JFK smoked Petite Upmanns a machine made cigar no longer available.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann 1/2 Corona coffee black another snow on snow off day a little rain later stay safe all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Not much going on today gonna catch up on some cigar smoking.
PSD#4 09 2nd pot of Java!


----------



## Jordan23

31st B Day smoke for me. 2012 Monte 2


----------



## Laynard

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You are very miss informed JFK smoked Petite Upmanns a machine made cigar no longer available.


I can see where my confusion lies. Oh well, it was still a good smoke! Thanks for the info Tony.


----------



## Marlow

H. Upmann Half Corona, these Upmann coronas, junior, half and major are safe money. Very nice.


----------



## madmarvcr

HdM Epicure No. 2 from 2010... Excellent! My last one, but just bought a box of 15


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Laynard said:


> I can see where my confusion lies. Oh well, it was still a good smoke! Thanks for the info Tony.


Your Welcome Bro!


----------



## bresdogsr

Trini Reyes from @knilas 
Great little cigar. My first, will not be my last.


----------



## D307P

RASS. This one is pretty tight compared to the one I had the other day


----------



## Marlow

Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto, I really like these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some homemade Ravioli and a nice Ragu Gravy.
In the 30's outside Coro and 3 fingers of Rowans Creek.


----------



## knilas

bresdogsr said:


> Trini Reyes from @knilas
> Great little cigar. My first, will not be my last.


Glad you enjoyed it John! :smoke:


----------



## D307P

Monte #2


----------



## Wildone

Jordan23 said:


> 31st B Day smoke for me. 2012 Monte 2


Happy B-Day Troy.......... Hope your Day was Blessed........


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Boli PC almost done this box and will need more


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

11 monte #2 . Ill miss this box when it's gone it has been beautiful.


----------



## Marlow

Por Larranaga Montecarlos, second time is the charm, the only other experience I've had with these was a bad one, plugged and unsmokeable. This one was pretty nice though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> 31st B Day smoke for me. 2012 Monte 2


:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Cafe Con Leche Ham and Whites Peace all!


----------



## Cigar5150

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short Cafe Con Leche Ham and Whites Peace all!


You meant Jamón y Blancos... :hungry: :smile: Hope you're warming up over on the other coast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar5150 said:


> You meant Jamón y Blancos... :hungry: :smile: Hope you're warming up over on the other coast.


40's and 50's next couple of days you guys out west got all the great weather!:bowdown:hoto::first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 nice stick!


----------



## jdfutureman

Last night I had an Alfredo Robusto, BBF and a Monte #2 . Big night and all 3 were very good.


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :bl:bl:bl:bl:bl


Thanks for the well wishes, bro!


----------



## jabuan

Went with this dynamic duo last night. Not too shabby.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, bro!


:bounce::high5::rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Coronas Extra and a Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## olotti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Coronas Extra and a Arrogant Bastard Ale!


Now there's a nice combo. What year was the BCE, my fav Boli of all time, I have some 07's that are phenomenal.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

olotti said:


> Now there's a nice combo. What year was the BCE, my fav Boli of all time, I have some 07's that are phenomenal.


It was an 07 sadly i only have one left and they are impossible to find!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black i hope it stays warm enough to melt this crap!


----------



## smoking ash

Has been some really nice wx over the last couple days. Highs in the low 70's.
Conni1


RASS


----------



## JG5000

Been smoking some very unimpressive NC's the last few days. I'm going for a Partagas Short : )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass 09 Seltzer Water enjoying the thaw out!


----------



## smoking ash

HU Majestic while getting some chores finished up


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A.CS 09 and a Double Dog Double IPA!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hupmann 1/2 Corona damn these are tasty little suckers since i dropped the R/H to 50%


----------



## Calikind

Monty #4


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Quintero Breva is sitting on my desk for the drive home. All I can say is the guy with the glue at the Quintero factory is in desperate need of some Ritalin- that band was almost decoupaged on there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montecristo Double Edmundo Raging Bitch Belgium Style IPA.


----------



## wrx04

Party short in the garage.

Its 33* here and feels like summer. Is that bad? This has been a brutal winter.....cant wait 'til spring so i can fire one up a little more often.


----------



## JG5000

Glad I didn't give up on these. What a change a few months can make.


----------



## JG5000

Your at 50 rh..for real?
I have bee. At low 60s and have burn problems with these. Maybe time to experiment.

Meant to quote Tony B on the HUHC's.

Too many rums after poker night : )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JG5000 said:


> Your at 50 rh..for real?
> I have bee. At low 60s and have burn problems with these. Maybe time to experiment.
> 
> Meant to quote Tony B on the HUHC's.
> 
> Too many rums after poker night : )


I had problems with them at 60 as well. Almost everyone was plugged/tough draw. At 50 they smoke themselves LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black nice day today enjoy all!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

HDM EE yesterday on a long drive. It was a beautiful cigar.

Ive been considering the Epicure #2 recently. Do they share a similar taste profile? I love the EE but want something a little smaller.


----------



## thebigk

Smoked a great cigar on the worst night of my life The cigar was an 08 Boli Short The Bad part was that my two year old left my house in an ambulance all is good now he quit breathing last night and we had to call 911 the good news is i get to go get him and his mom at 11:00


----------



## madmarvcr

GoJohnnyGo said:


> HDM EE yesterday on a long drive. It was a beautiful cigar.
> 
> Ive been considering the Epicure #2 recently. Do they share a similar taste profile? I love the EE but want something a little smaller.


I was thinking the opposite. I have Ep 2's and was thinking about EE's for summer. If you have an extra EE, I will trade an Ep 2 for an EE


----------



## madmarvcr

@thebigk
I am glad everyone is safe.


----------



## madmarvcr

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I had problems with them at 60 as well. Almost everyone was plugged/tough draw. At 50 they smoke themselves LOL!


I keep all my CC's at 55 rh.. No burn or draw issues.. Sometimes some minor cracking when I cut the cap


----------



## madmarvcr

VR Unicos and Starbucks latte


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

madmarvcr said:


> I keep all my CC's at 55 rh.. No burn or draw issues.. Sometimes some minor cracking when I cut the cap


:mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 after lunch these to had draw issues at higher R/H.
At 50% i get flavors i never tasted and a great draw as well.
The HUpManns of late are rolled with a lot of tobacco this R/H seems to work best for them IMHO.


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Connie #1 after lunch these to had draw issues at higher R/H.
> At 50% i get flavors i never tasted and a great draw as well.
> The HUpManns of late are rolled with a lot of tobacco this R/H seems to work best for them IMHO.


Tony, how do the connies rank among your robusto favorites? I love PSD 4, RASS, and CORO. Ive been tempted to get some connies.


----------



## Marlow

Bolivar Belicosos Finos, I loved it, magnificent!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> Tony, how do the connies rank among your robusto favorites? I love PSD 4, RASS, and CORO. Ive been tempted to get some connies.


.
They are box worthy 
That being said i like them as a change of pace.
I my friend i am like you PSD#4, Rass, and CORO's are my favorite Robusto's.
Hope this helps rather than confuses!


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> .
> They are box worthy
> That being said i like them as a change of pace.
> I my friend i am like you PSD#4, Rass, and CORO's are my favorite Robusto's.
> Hope this helps rather than confuses!


Thanks for the intel!


----------



## olotti

Broke out some big guns for my daughters 1st birthday party, Sir Winnie 10', PsDC3 07' and finishing the night with a BCE 07'. Great day all around!!!


----------



## knilas

'08 Short Boli Asia Pacific


----------



## Marlow

Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Du Depute, I like this one, but I think it would be much tastier with some age, and the cubans that need to be aged need to be aged for a long time, and I don't have the patience for that :smile:. Still very nice though.


----------



## Laynard

HUHC after a black light fun run in San Jose. Paired with Harp lager.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloIII Jamaican Blue Mountain dark touch of sugar.
Waiting on breakfast Happy Sunday All!


----------



## cigarmax

PSD4 with a touch of Highland Park. Last night. Perfect night cap.


----------



## thebigk

Last night Selectos Finos and a couple fingers of Buffalo Trace


----------



## jabuan

thebigk said:


> Last night Selectos Finos and a couple fingers of Buffalo Trace


that sounds like my kinda night.


----------



## thebigk

jabuan said:


> that sounds like my kinda night.


It was great combo wish i could afford more but at $500 a box no way


----------



## concig

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure 2.Excellent.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi Double Dog Double IPA


----------



## harley33

Had a CF custom earlier, no Bueno... A PL Robusto, ultra plugged and tossed. A R&J EL 04 that was consistent as it gets.


----------



## protekk

2006 Partagas SDC No.1 while working in the garage:


----------



## ptpablo

Juan Lopez no.1 and it was my first and def. not my last!! i purchased a box immediately!!! and what a beautiful day it was in New Jersey!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Dunkin Donuts Extra Large Light and Sweet!


----------



## concig

Bolivar RC one of the favorites that , strangely , I don't smoke frequently ???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 after some shrimp cocktails on City Island.


----------



## Marlow

Ramon Allones Small Club Corona and Por Larranaga Petit Corona today.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Belinda Tubos


----------



## BlueDevil07

JL 1 from a box split with an awesome BOTL. Chocolate aroma right out of the box and great draw. Can't wait till these age a bit.


----------



## syphon101

Bolivar PC with a HopSlam Ale

( I'd take a picture if my camera didn't eat the batteries faster than I buy them )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass 07 a little past its prime IMHO coffee black .


----------



## rhounsell

Couple of days ago had my first chance to enjoy a stick on the deck this year, still a little cold for a long smoke so enjoyed a Siglo I


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 and a RED Coffee Porter on tap after a great BBQ lunch with my girl at my favorite smoke house HOLY SMOKES on 6n in Mahopac.


----------



## jabuan

Marlow said:


> Ramon Allones Small Club Corona and Por Larranaga Petit Corona today.


RASCC is such an awesome little smoke.


----------



## Marlow

jabuan said:


> RASCC is such an awesome little smoke.


It is a very nice little cigar.


----------



## Marlow

Partagas Short before bed. This is without a doubt one of my favourite cigars and my first cuban box buy not counting a 12-cigar Trinidad Reyes box.


----------



## greige matter

Lost a good friend to cancer this weekend. Figured now was the time to open up the box of PSD4 a friend brought me back from Austria in Sept 13. Fantastic cigar. Thanks Bob!!!


----------



## D307P

RASS. Love these


----------



## UTKhodgy

Not today, but had a Punch Punch tubo with the pops while walking around Daytona before the 500. Great cigar, bummed I only got to see 38 laps because of the rain.


----------



## thebigk

UTKhodgy said:


> Not today, but had a Punch Punch tubo with the pops while walking around Daytona before the 500. Great cigar, bummed I only got to see 38 laps because of the rain.


 that sucks about the 500 Fox and nascar loved it all the way to the bank The 500 in prime time


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Montie#2 and a RED Coffee Porter on tap after a great BBQ lunch with my girl at my favorite smoke house HOLY SMOKES on 6n in Mahopac.


Tony the BBQ sounds very nice as does the porter not to mention the #2 .

10 Connie #1 which still is young and not quite ready


----------



## concig

Montecristo Open Master.Much better now than 8 months ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jdfutureman said:


> Tony the BBQ sounds very nice as does the porter not to mention the #2 .
> 
> 10 Connie #1 which still is young and not quite ready


If you want to try some John this is it!

Red Eye Coffee Porter | Two Brothers Brewing Company | Warrenville, IL | BeerAdvocate
If you like porters your gonna love this one.
Peace bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black looks like the deep freeze is back stay warm all!


----------



## jdfutureman

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you want to try some John this is it!
> 
> Red Eye Coffee Porter | Two Brothers Brewing Company | Warrenville, IL | BeerAdvocate
> If you like porters your gonna love this one.
> Peace bro!


Thanks Tony. I'll have to track some down. I've heard good things about Two Brothers. 
I fit in a party short last night before hitting the sack. Back to the cold NE this morning. Like you said stay warm.


----------



## asmartbull

with Winter's cold settling back in, my HUHC's are getting a lot of attention


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Here i sit in my nice warm house eating an ice cream cone complaining to my brother on the phone who lives in San Diego about how cold it is! LOL
PSD#4 seltzer water on deck.


----------



## concig

Partagas serie D no.5
Good but not as good as the D4 imo.


----------



## D307P

Partagas Short


----------



## Passprotection

Boli CJ


----------



## Passprotection

The prime reason why I enjoy smaller violas: after one gets torched 30-45 minutes later, if time permits, light up another!

Now smoking a Parti short - my current favorite CC.

(Damn I need to get a dependable lighter)


----------



## JG5000

HUHC

wood


----------



## ejewell

asmartbull said:


> with Winter's cold settling back in, my HUHC's are getting a lot of attention





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Here i sit in my nice warm house eating an ice cream cone complaining to my brother on the phone who lives in San Diego about how cold it is! LOL
> PSD#4 seltzer water on deck.


you guys are right. too damn cold! Smoking a BPC right "meow" INSIDE. A perk of being single and owning my own place.

(meow reference from those who have seen super troopers, if you haven't, you need to!)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black while reading this sent from a friend.

THIS IS ACTUALLY PRETTY COOL&#8230;.. READ IT IF YOU HAVE A FEW MINUTES. J

> 
> It takes glass one million years to decompose, which means it never wears out and can be recycled an infinite amount of times! 
> 
> Gold is the only metal that doesn't rust, even if it's buried in the ground for thousands of years. 
> 
> Your tongue is the only muscle in your body that is attached at only one end. 
> 
> If you stop getting thirsty, you need to drink more water. When a human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off. 
> 
> Zero is the only number that cannot be represented by Roman numerals. 
> 
> Kites were used in the American Civil War to deliver letters and newspapers. 
> 
> The song, A uld Lang Syne, is sung at the stroke of midnight in almost every English-speaking country in the world to bring in the new year. 
> 
> Drinking water after eating reduces the acid in your mouth by 61 percent. 
> 
> The roar that we hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins in the ear. 
> 
> Nine out of every 10 living things live in the ocean. 
> 
> The banana cannot reproduce itself. It can be propagated only by the hand of man. 
> 
> Airports at higher altitudes require a longer airstrip because of lower air density. 
> 
> The University of Alaska spans four time zones. 
> 
> The tooth is the only part of the human body that cannot heal itself. 
> 
> In ancient Greece , tossing an apple to a girl was a traditional proposal of marriage. Catching it meant she accepted. 
> 
> Warner Communications paid $28 million for the copyright to the song 'Happy Birthday'. 
> 
> Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair. 
> 
> A comet's tail always points away from the sun. 
> 
> The Swine Flu vaccine in 1976 caused more death and illness than the disease it was intended to prevent. 
> 
> Caffeine increases the power of aspirin and other painkillers, that's why it's found in some medicines. 
> 
> The military salute is a motion that evolved from medieval times, when knights in armor raised their visors to reveal their identity. 
> 
> If you get into the bottom of a well or a tall chimney and look up, you can see stars, even in the middle of the day. < BR>> 
> When a person dies, hearing is the last sense to go. The first sense lost is sight. 
> 
> In ancient times strangers shook hands to show that they were unarmed. 
> 
> Strawberries are the only fruits whose seeds grow on the outside. 
> 
> Avocados have the highest calories of any fruit at 167 calories per hundred grams. 
> 
> The moon moves about two inches away from the Earth each year. 
> 
> The Earth gets 100 tons heavier every day due to falling space dust. 
> 
> Because of earth's gravi ty, it is impossible for mountains to be higher than 15,000 meters. 
> 
> Soldiers do not march in step when going across bridges because they could set up a vibration which could be sufficient to knock the bridge down. 
> 
> Everything weighs one percent less at the equator. 
> 
> For every extra kilogram carried on a space flight, 530 kg of extra fuel are needed at lift-off. 
> 
> The letter J does not appear anywhere on the periodic table of the elements. 
>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Cazadores and Nugget Nectar craft brew.


----------



## A.McSmoke

Bolivar Royal Coronas


----------



## Laynard

Smoking my first RASS after a long day.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ Cazadores and Nugget Nectar craft brew.


Great beer choice. I love almost all of Troegs. How is the nugget nectar this year?


----------



## asmartbull

04 RYJ EL from a wrapped box......still got legs enough for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GnarlyEggs said:


> Great beer choice. I love almost all of Troegs. How is the nugget nectar this year?


Its great Joe i like it better than DogFishHead IPA! Problem is its so damn hard to get ! My buddy Dennis owns a few beer distribution centers and he can only get about 10 cases at a time between two stores. Its a hot seller for sure now i know why. One of the best beers i have had in quite a while IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann half Corona coffee black.
Cold as a witches tit out there!
Stay warm and safe all!


----------



## jabuan

Finishing up a 12 boli cg. Not my favorite format to smoke on the regular. But this one has been a journey. The last third is fuggin magical right now.


----------



## smoking ash

Monty #2 with iced tea yesterday afternoon after some yard work.


----------



## D307P

Partagas D4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUpmann#2 after a Ham and Cheese on homemade bread.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cohiba Espy 3 fingers of Rowans Creek Peace all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 84158

Boli Bret.........


----------



## BadBeerBreath

One of these little guys....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Some frosted flakes fresh fruit coffee black.
Really nice and sunny out.
The calm before the storm.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Boli PC with sweet iced tea


----------



## harley33

11 Coro. Too wet and bitter..... fail.


----------



## thebigk

harley33 said:


> 11 Coro. Too wet and bitter..... fail.


 Were you just testing them or just a bad stick


----------



## harley33

thebigk said:


> Were you just testing them or just a bad stick


No, pulled it from the cooler a couple of days ago. Should have let is sit for a couple of weeks. Operator error. I couldn't help myself with a beautiful day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black heading out for brunch later Happy Sunday!


----------



## BlueDevil07

PL panetela in the sunny 64 degree breeze.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Juan Lopez #1


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way in to work.


----------



## Laynard

My last BPC until my next order comes in. Hopefully tomorrow! ray2:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 84210

Boli CE & glass of Port........ Thanks Al.........


----------



## Sprouthog

RASS


----------



## knilas

Boli PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black the snow blew right by us thank GOD!


----------



## thebigk

Couple over the weekend 
Or HURR 
Monte #4


----------



## D307P

RASS


----------



## jdfutureman

12 PSD4 which was on the money


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee and a buttered roll.


----------



## Marlow

Partagas Serie D No.4. So good, can't go wrong with this cigar.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

You guys sold me. Also going with a PSD4 tonight


----------



## EricF

Boli night tonight:
'13 RC & a '09 GM


----------



## TTecheTTe

Where is the PWI thread?! Enjoyong a Parti Super, & after an oz of vodka (real cheap drunk in my old age) I'm shopping ebaysomesomethingpleasestopme!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace all!


----------



## smoking ash

HU #2


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way to CT to get a new-to-me toy out of CT gun jail.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 after getting my ashes at church Happy ash Wednesday.


----------



## syphon101

Bout to fire up my first PSD4.


----------



## knilas

syphon101 said:


> Bout to fire up my first PSD4.
> 
> Woo hoo! It's all over but the shoutin now! Lol. Enjoy it brother!
> 
> View attachment 48315


Woo hoo! Its all over but the shoutin now! Enjoy it bro! :banana:


----------



## knilas

Monte 4


----------



## Laynard

syphon101 said:


> Bout to fire up my first PSD4.
> 
> View attachment 48315


I just got an order of these. When I get around to lighting one up, it'll be my first too.


----------



## syphon101

Laynard said:


> I just got an order of these. When I get around to lighting one up, it'll be my first too.


Nice, I couldn't help myself after seeing everyone posting that they were smoking one the other day. I only had two, but now I'll be getting a box or splitting one soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee ham and eggs.


----------



## Marlow

Romeo y Julieta Petit Churchill. I wonder how come the bands on cubans so often are much more difficult to remove compared to non cubans, must be a different glue. You wonder why they don't change it.


----------



## knilas

Rascc...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a shot of Rowans Creek


----------



## D307P

Monte #2


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Sublime. Big smoke for a warmer day.


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rass and a shot of Rowans Creek


Got my dad a bottle of Rowan's Creek and Noah's Mill for his birthday today. Excited to try to Rowan's with how much you've been drinking it. 3 fingers here, dash in the coffee there.

Got to figure what Habanos to share with him.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Party short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> Got my dad a bottle of Rowan's Creek and Noah's Mill for his birthday today. Excited to try to Rowan's with how much you've been drinking it. 3 fingers here, dash in the coffee there.
> 
> Got to figure what Habanos to share with him.


Two excellent very reasonably priced Bourbons i think your Dad is gonna love them.
I wish him a very happy birthday.
Any Medium to Full body Cuban will work nicely


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black waiting on this big heat wave that's supposed to pass through.


----------



## Passprotection

Romon Allones Small Club Corona. Have a feeling that within the year I'll have CC's than NC's.


----------



## jabuan

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDMCS Some frosted flakes fresh fruit coffee black.
> Really nice and sunny out.
> The calm before the storm.


Had my first ERDMCS the other night from 2012. Very floral and flavorful. An elegant smoke.


----------



## jabuan

Passprotection said:


> Romon Allones Small Club Corona. Have a feeling that within the year I'll have CC's than NC's.


I guarantee it'll be sooner. Lol. Then again, I don't know how big your stash is. Hehehe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jabuan said:


> Had my first ERDMCS the other night from 2012. Very floral and flavorful. An elegant smoke.


Nice stick in the A.M or after a light meal IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 04 EL and a Nugget Nectar.


----------



## klittle250

Boli RC and some Caribbean Cask


----------



## jabuan

klittle250 said:


> Boli RC and some Caribbean Cask


One of the few puros above 46 RG that are in my rotation. So difficult to stay away from. Very nice pairing.


----------



## wrx04

PSD4 with a Bell's smitten golden rye ale


----------



## Marlow

My first Montecristo No.2, Villa Antinori 2010 on the side, very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUpmann 1/2 Corona coffee dark on the sweet side.
Waiting for it to warm up supposed to be a scorcher today LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sir Winston 09 and a seltzer water while soaking up this beautiful sun shine!


----------



## D307P

RASS. One of my favorites


----------



## protekk

Checking in on the '13 SLR Regios with a Bell's Hopslam:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Flor de Cano Asia RE Exclusivo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Yesterday was a SLR Serie A. Pretty mild for my tastes, but great flavors


----------



## concig

A fake Hoyo Petit Robusto :lol:

I told seller I'm going there tomorrow for a refund and he agreed.

Well..... not that bad,if I get a huge discount,I may think to keep them too .... hahaha


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Monte 2 from 05 ! Was great


----------



## Laynard

'11 RASup


----------



## UTKhodgy

Punch Punch tubo and a Corona Extra after a 8 mile hike with some dogs


----------



## knilas

'12 HdM PR. Had some burn issues, but overall was pretty enjoyable


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C coffee black Spring is in the air!


----------



## thebigk

07 PL Rob. RE with a couple Scheels Firebrick


----------



## aea6574

CoRo yesterday afternoon while watching the Shining. Forgot how great of a movie it is.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just lit up a Upmann PC. Unknown vintage, wonderful cigar. These may be my next PC box purchase.


----------



## protekk

HDM Short Piramides today after work....waiting on the warm weather:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass 09 and a seltzer water.


----------



## ColdSmoker




----------



## ColdSmoker

UTKhodgy said:


> Punch Punch tubo and a Corona Extra after a 8 mile hike with some dogs


One of my favorites!


----------



## concig

R&J Petit Churchills


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black damn it finally feels like spring !


----------



## thebigk

Monte PE


----------



## jabuan

protekk said:


> HDM Short Piramides today after work....waiting on the warm weather:


the only EL i have in my stash. had my first one a couple weeks ago. chocolatey as hell.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd cigar today beautiful by the bay Saint Luis Rey Serie A!
I'm a poet and didn't know it!
LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColdSmoker

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 2nd cigar today beautiful by the bay Saint Luis Rey Serie A!
> I'm a poet and didn't know it!
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ha!

Hey, why don't I just go eat some hay, make things out of clay, lay by the bay? I just may! What'd ya say?


----------



## tnlawyer

^Poetry is gay :lol:


----------



## six10

Apr 13 Trini Reyes, I feel sorry for the cigar who has to follow this one lol. Wow.


----------



## protekk

A 2011 BBF with a Rochefort 10 quadruple on a beautiful NY afternoon. Love the BBF and the beer was excellent....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ColdSmoker said:


> ha!
> 
> Hey, why don't I just go eat some hay, make things out of clay, lay by the bay? I just may! What'd ya say?


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tnlawyer said:


> ^Poetry is gay :lol:


Its all i have i can't sing like you J.R. Cash! lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO and a Nugget Nectar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee light and sweet peace all!


----------



## brimy623

This was gifted to me with ~2 yrs rest on it.


----------



## NasierK

tnlawyer said:


> ^Poetry is gay :lol:


Sounds like the first line of a Haiku


----------



## NasierK

Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 2010


----------



## JG5000

RASCC what a treat this was


----------



## john_007

Cohiba Piramides last night, from 2012. Needs more time but potential is there very sweet to start, but was kind of a one trick pony.


----------



## Jordan23

2005 psp 2!


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Party D4 tonight. Need to throw more on next order.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Coronas juniors coffee black its mighty cold outside today peace all!


----------



## smoking ash

Yesterday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Coronas right out of the freezer.
I gotta say i have gotten quite a few boxes of cigars with the MUR 13 box code.
Now i know codes are randomly generated and don't mean much these days.
But the boxes of Rass and Bolivars with that code are off the HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D307P

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a Perpetual IPA.


----------



## syphon101

First Partagas Short


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## Sprouthog

RASS


----------



## Laynard

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bolivar Royal Coronas right out of the freezer.
> I gotta say i have gotten quite a few boxes of cigars with the MUR 13 box code.
> Now i know codes are randomly generated and don't mean much these days.
> But the boxes of Rass and Bolivars with that code are off the HOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to hear. I have a box of MUR 13 BPCs resting now. I will have to track down some RASS next.


----------



## UTKhodgy

I got the MUR 13 BCJs over here! Who has the BBFs? Ha!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Laynard said:


> Good to hear. I have a box of MUR 13 BPCs resting now. I will have to track down some RASS next.





UTKhodgy said:


> I got the MUR 13 BCJs over here! Who has the BBFs? Ha!


Quite common for now i have not requested and they just keep coming. I am sure vendors have plenty in stock.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Laynard said:


> Good to hear. I have a box of MUR 13 BPCs resting now. I will have to track down some RASS next.


Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Bolivar Royal Coronas Seltzer water T.G.I.F!


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC while my twins skate in the background.


----------



## thebigk

Off of work today so a rare afternoon smoke Connie #1


----------



## ColdSmoker

HUHC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee light and sweet big breakfast on the way peace to all!


----------



## Merovius

About 20 min into my first Lusitania


----------



## protekk

Having an '09 SLR DC while outside with the girls enjoying the 50 degree weather:


----------



## BlueDevil07

SCdLH El Principe. Mid-60s today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass MUR 13 another great stick!


----------



## protekk

One more for today....a 2011 Monte No.4 with a Goose Island Bourbon County stout. Both the beer and cigar were fantastic:


----------



## djsmiles

PSD4 and a Dunkin' hazelnut.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

The new Montecristo Petite No. 2. Excellent smoke though IMHO not as spectacular as the regular Monte No.2!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jamaican Blue Mountain Black taking a Cohiba Lancero with me out to brunch in about an hour Peace all!


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Libertador, LCdH. Watching the rain coming down on the beach from my balcony.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stomachs a little queasy gonna have a PSD#4 and a Ginger Ale that should help lol!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Flor de Cano petit corona


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Rafael Gonzalez perla. Quick smoke


----------



## knilas

Connie 1 w/ a sweet tea


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Had few good smokes over the last few days.. PL Encantos, RASup, PSD4, and a RASS this weekend


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham.


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rass MUR 13 another great stick!


Just had a box of RASS MUR OCT 13 from one of your favorite vendors arrive. Ravishing smell. All around tremendously pleased with my latest spending spree.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> Just had a box of RASS MUR OCT 13 from one of your favorite vendors arrive. Ravishing smell. All around tremendously pleased with my latest spending spree.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pulling on a ESPY from 09 while simmering the Corned Beef's!
Happy St Pats Day All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merovius

RYJ Wide Churchill - I know a lot of people arent crazy about these but I found it to be complex and dynamic albeit Mild-Med. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 Sam Adams REBEL IPA after a great St Pats Day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUpmann1/2 corona coffee black GOD i love holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took my girlfriend shopping now i am gonna sit back with a HDM Double Corona's and enjoy this wonderful day!


----------



## Merovius

Punch Punch Tubos '11


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## Merovius

Boli Finos


----------



## Passprotection

If my cooler was just full of shorts, I'd be a happy man.


----------



## concig

Partagas serie P no.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 one of the short ones no one likes i love them!


----------



## Jordan23

2012 bbf...very good.


----------



## Sprouthog

Connie 1


----------



## thebigk

12 erdm pc
View attachment 84553


----------



## john_007

smoking a RASS right now, such a solid smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar P.C coffee black peace all!


----------



## NasierK

Celebrated the first day of spring with a Cohiba 1966 Edición Limitada 2011.


----------



## D307P

PSD4


----------



## brazil stogie

Party short after lunch, RASS after work, Reyes after dinner!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

60 degrees outside smoking a rass
basking in the Sun posting with my droid laugh out loud


----------



## D307P

Boli PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

San Cristobal de la Habana El Morro nugget nectar watching reruns of The Sopranos on HBO


----------



## djsmiles

JL 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII Coffee Black while reading the morning paper.


----------



## concig

One of my favorites HDM Petit Robusto.
Time has done them good as first signs of bloom are now becoming visible.
I wish they were bigger


----------



## protekk

Last night had a 2008 Bolivar CE and a Lagunitas Imperial Stout:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Cohiba a Lancero circa 06 still black coffee hanging on the back deck!


----------



## BlueDevil07

PL panetela and a Smuttynose Old Brown Dog ale. Supposed to hit 70 today!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Gloria Cubana Medailles D'Oro No.2 Now THAT'S what a Habana is supposed to TASTE like!!! Three thumbs up! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: Absolutely scrumptious and potent!


----------



## UTKhodgy

BCJ at the dog park!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sad day today Behike 52 5 fingers of pappy for Mr. William Kelly!


----------



## BlueDevil07

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sad day today Behike 52 5 fingers of pappy for Mr. William Kelly!


At first I thought that awesome combo was the "sad day" part. Missed the last part.


----------



## john_007

Had a Bolivar britanica Exclusive for England, I need to stop getting so worked up for regionals.


----------



## concig

HU half corona with morning coffee


----------



## smoking ash

wrapping up a long week. Happy Weekend! :drinking:


----------



## protekk

A 2011 JL No.1 with a trappistes Rochefort 8. Great day, great pairing:


----------



## concig

A partagas short.Will last just for the first half of the football match I'm about to watch :-(
We'll see about the second half


----------



## thebigk

One of the best i have had
View attachment 84608

Will need more of these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas connoisseur number one flapjacks eggs sausage black coffee


----------



## aea6574

Siglo IV this afternoon while watching basketball.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## UTKhodgy

Monte 4 (RAL JUL 11) and a water on the balcony with March Madness on the iPad and a dog at my feet.

Last one of these from this box was incredible. Loads of cream and sweetness. This one has lots of grassy and lemon flavor. If you've ever had Basil Hayden's this one mirrors that warm lemon with honey flavor. 

Still in the 1st third. Liking the flavor but if it switched over to some cocoa and cream it would be fantastic


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sad day today Behike 52 5 fingers of pappy for Mr. William Kelly!


Sounds like an excellent pairing. I'm afraid to say I don't know who that gentleman was and I can't find anything about him on the Google. ha.



john_007 said:


> Had a Bolivar britanica Exclusive for England, I need to stop getting so worked up for regionals.


They are a trap! I'm sucked in as well.



thebigk said:


> One of the best i have had
> Will need more of these





UTKhodgy said:


> Monte 4 (RAL JUL 11) and a water on the balcony with March Madness on the iPad and a dog at my feet.
> 
> Last one of these from this box was incredible. Loads of cream and sweetness. This one has lots of grassy and lemon flavor. If you've ever had Basil Hayden's this one mirrors that warm lemon with honey flavor.
> 
> Still in the 1st third. Liking the flavor but if it switched over to some cocoa and cream it would be fantastic


Everyone is smoking their fine habanos and I've just been drinking myself into oblivion this weekend. hmm.

Guess I'll light up a Punch EL 13 and follow suit with you Eric while I cook some food for the week. Eating healthy sucks

Gonna bake up some Parmesan Asparagus along with baked chicken and chop it all up and throw it together in some rice.

If it takes long enough I'll light up that monte 4 you bombed me Andrew. Keep hearing great things about the 4s. and if the one you gave me is from the same box then I'm definitely jonesin for that basil haydens feel!

I think this will be my pairing for today.... PS. thanks Joe aka Hambone aka @GnarlyEggs for the Punch, got my box resting. :Smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang lol!


----------



## brazil stogie

Triny reyes after lunch! Good week everybody!


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme yesterday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dunkin Donuts coffee El Principe meh


----------



## D307P

Partagas Short


----------



## rob51461

My last one a Cohiba Sig 4. Gonna have it with a strong cup of Bustelo:smoke2:


----------



## concig

concig said:


> A partagas short.Will last just for the first half of the football match I'm about to watch :-(
> We'll see about the second half


During the half time break,I got 2x5-packs of jl.piedra nacionales from a convenient store near my house to have around while watching the second half but also other weekend football games with friends.
Well,not only these were a pleasant surprise but proved to be an ideal cheap cigar to have around when doing something and don't want to concentrate on the cigar qualities.
No prizes for appearance, no complexity !!! , but an honest pleasant and good tasting cheapo , nice draw , lots of smoke and nice smell !!!!!
I'm smoking one now as I'm working with my soldering iron.I wonder how I missed these all this time.


----------



## sullen

siglo i


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 the small ones everyone hates.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

JL1


----------



## Wildone

Monte & Rum n Coke....... Is Winter over yet ?


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Wildone said:


> View attachment 48548
> 
> Monte & Rum n Coke....... Is Winter over yet ?


Sure looks like it when you lounge outside without pants on!!


----------



## thebigk

Wildone said:


> View attachment 48548
> 
> Monte & Rum n Coke....... Is Winter over yet ?


 No that's living


----------



## BlueDevil07

Monte No. 4. Pretty good after two weeks rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar coronas junior coffee black peace gents!


----------



## thebigk

My last couple
07 Boli Simones
07 PLPC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BRC after a late breakfast early lunch.


----------



## sullen

monte 5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a Sam Adams Rebel IPA!


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way to work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BRC 09 and a shot of Pappy for Mr. Kelly!
R.I.P my friend!


----------



## BlueDevil07

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BRC 09 and a shot of Pappy for Mr. Kelly!
> R.I.P my friend!


Sorry about your friend, Tony. I was hoping he was getting better since there were no new updates.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueDevil07 said:


> Sorry about your friend, Tony. I was hoping he was getting better since there were no new updates.


Thanks Farrell!
Its bittersweet i am sad i lost a friend. At the same time glad GOD took him so that he did not suffer.


----------



## LGHT

Wildone said:


> View attachment 48548
> 
> Monte & Rum n Coke....... Is Winter over yet ?


I have almost the same pic of me sitting on my patio, but I had a nice custom taboada hand roll and a mojita with a funny umbrella my wife put in it... Life is good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back on track Sir Winston 07 and 3 Fingers of Pappy R.I.P Billy!


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short today.


----------



## olotti

An awesome PSD4 from JUN 13' this is the third I've smoked from a box I received 2 weeks ago and they are prob the fullest D4's I've had in a long time along with that sweet Party spice and creamy too, they get a little darker in the back half due to their age so I'll smoke these slowly but they're off to a sublime start, they have serious ageing potential if they make it that far lol.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

J.L. Piedra Brevas


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee hot and black Top of the morning to you all!


----------



## The invisible man

My first Parti Short.First 3rd full and spicy,2nd 3rd spice fades but this cigar remaines full with a smooth, rich cuban profile through out the remainder of the cigar. Great smoke for the money, now I understand the love affair everyone has with these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 09 Nugget Nectar T.G.I.F!


----------



## madmarvcr

Cracked open a box PLU ABR 12 of RyJ short churchills. It's not a coro or RASS, but still very nice. Smooth and mellow


----------



## Old Smokey

Smoking a Monte #4 . This is my 3rd ever Habanos. Hopefully not my last.

Tony, I am sincerely sorry to hear about your friend. My condolences to you and his family. May God's loving spirit be manifest to you all.


----------



## Laynard




----------



## pmr1010

I enjoyed my first RASS today and I'm sorry it didn't happen sooner. That is a great smoke!


----------



## Sprouthog

JL2


----------



## olotti

PLPC dont know the month but they are from 13' vendor only ships 25 at a time so I got the first 25 today and they smelled so good I had to smoke one. Little firecrackers with a cream undertone these will be great as they acclimate and age.


----------



## mata777

Late night snack. '07 Monte #5 . One of the best short smokes I've had lately.


----------



## pippin925

Enjoyed a H Upmann majestic while doing some work in the shop this morning


----------



## Wildone

Escep. & Coffee.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Old Smokey said:


> Smoking a Monte #4 . This is my 3rd ever Habanos. Hopefully not my last.
> 
> Tony, I am sincerely sorry to hear about your friend. My condolences to you and his family. May God's loving spirit be manifest to you all.


Thanks much Steve!
May GOD BLESS us all each and every one i think Tiny Tim said that!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BRC 11 after lunch today had a close call with Bella our dog.
It appears she likes to swallow raw hides whole a quick turn upside down and a blow to the belly. Dislodged it enough so i could reach in and grab it out of her throat.
No more raw hides for you young lady LOL!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I've had a head cold all week and this is the first day I've felt like smoking, so I chose to go with something short:

A Rafael Gonzales Perla


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BRC 11 after lunch today had a close call with Bella our dog.
> It appears she likes to swallow raw hides whole a quick turn upside down and a blow to the belly. Dislodged it enough so i could reach in and grab it out of her throat.
> No more raw hides for you young lady LOL!


Quick thinking T. I stop giving our dog raw hides. Just denta sticks for snacks now. Glad Bella is okay.

Smoking a 2011 RASS. I still have yet to be wowed by these. Good smoke but Coros, BRC, and PSD4s over this all day.


----------



## djsmiles

Some Balvenie 15 and a HdM Epicure 2


----------



## BlueDevil07

A Boli PC after lunch, and now a HdM Epi 2. The Epi 2 is spongy and burning hot. Could pick up on fruity/floral/nutty notes at times, but it's a letdown. Will wait for the others to rest.


----------



## olotti

Party 898 Jun 13'. First 3/4 were great then about at the band it showed it's youth and just got dark, dank, bitter, real heavy and had to put it down but they show great potential especially so young.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cohiba Siglo IV for a belated birthday smoke!


----------



## smoking ash

HUPC and coffee


----------



## thebigk

Parti Prez It was a wind tunnel but i powered through it


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> Quick thinking T. I stop giving our dog raw hides. Just denta sticks for snacks now. Glad Bella is okay.
> 
> Smoking a 2011 RASS. I still have yet to be wowed by these. Good smoke but Coros, BRC, and PSD4s over this all day.


Thanks my friend it was a scary few minutes for sure all the bags of raw hides went in the trash.
Give the Rass some more time most are great fresh but some need a longer nap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jamaican estate Black Cohiba SigloIII going to brunch soon Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Walt69

HDM Epi. #2 ...good stuff.


----------



## ejewell

Walt69 said:


> HDM Epi. #2 ...good stuff.


Cab worthy?

I really want a cab of SOMETHING. just to have one. ha. even though 2x25 are typically cheaper.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Bolivar PC yesterday.

RA Sup today


----------



## D307P

RASS


----------



## sullen

trinidad reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO 09 Sam Adams Rebel IPA.


----------



## thebigk

Going to play with kids in the back yard bringing a Cuaba Divinos will be my first of this marca


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Around the fire last night I had a delicious punch DC.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short and a Schlafly Dry Hopped APA. Ready to watch Kentucky lose.

Smoking down my Party Shorts to convince my wife to go for the cab.


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Give the Rass some more time most are great fresh but some need a longer nap.


Thanks and will do bro!


----------



## Walt69

ejewell said:


> Cab worthy?
> 
> I really want a cab of SOMETHING. just to have one. ha. even though 2x25 are typically cheaper.


Try one or two first, I'm fairly new to CC's so take it for what it's worth lol. It has an almost buttery/savory flavor to start then settles into a medium bodied smooth smoke with some sweet cedar and white pepper/spice, all with "what I assume is that CC twang?" in the background with a fairly open draw and substantial smoke production. Not a strong smoke, but has decent body. I'd smoke another lol.


----------



## pippin925

Boli PC this afternoon


----------



## Jordan23

2012 JLP crema during my first round of golf this year. The cigar > my wedges.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> Party Short and a Schlafly Dry Hopped APA. Ready to watch Kentucky lose.
> 
> Smoking down my Party Shorts to convince my wife to go for the cab.


but they didnt. :/


----------



## ejewell

Vegas Robaina petit robusto Portugal 2007

Good smoke on a lazy Sunday


----------



## Sprouthog

RyJ Tubo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC cafe con leche watching the sleet roll in.


----------



## smoking ash

The end of a fine week with a fine cigar! Happy Monday!


----------



## jabuan

thebigk said:


> Going to play with kids in the back yard bringing a Cuaba Divinos will be my first of this marca


Whadja think? I've been debating picking up a box. But keep getting side tracked by Bolí and cohiba. Hahahaha


----------



## thebigk

jabuan said:


> Whadja think? I've been debating picking up a box. But keep getting side tracked by Bolí and cohiba. Hahahaha


 I would say keep getting side tracked if you can find a couple go with it but I don't think there box worthy Not saying they were bad just not as good as others in there same price range


----------



## concig

R&J short churchills


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass MUR 13 damn tasty seegar for something so young!


----------



## jabuan

BCJ and coffee.


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short and some Kona.


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rass MUR 13 damn tasty seegar for something so young!


You're going to make me break into my MUR 13s and not age them, aren't you?


----------



## brazil stogie

Triny robusto, monte 4 and now a cola! have a great week everyone!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Monte PE right now. It's pretty bland. Box code was May 13. Sick period, maybe?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> You're going to make me break into my MUR 13s and not age them, aren't you?


:mischief:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black gonna be a splendid day today!


----------



## concig

ejewell said:


> Cab worthy?
> 
> I really want a cab of SOMETHING. just to have one. ha. even though 2x25 are typically cheaper.


If you are asking for opinions,for me it is no.
Yes for the HDM Petit Ropusto.
Try both and see how you like them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 after some dried sausage and provolone!


----------



## jabuan

BCJ And root beer. Works well.


----------



## protekk

A couple from the last couple of days. First a Hoyo petit Robusto from a trade with a fine BOTL:



A 2007 PLPC....I keep trying to like these but I think I'm done:



And a favorite that never disappoints Diplomaticos No.4....This is an '08 paired with a Goose Island Bourbon County stout:


----------



## thebigk

protekk said:


> A couple from the last couple of days. First a Hoyo petit Robusto from a trade with a fine BOTL:
> 
> 
> 
> A 2007 PLPC....I keep trying to like these but I think I'm done:
> 
> 
> 
> And a favorite that never disappoints Diplomaticos No.4....This is an '08 paired with a Goose Island Bourbon County stout:


 Can't believe you don't like the PLPC's but I'm a PL lover


----------



## protekk

thebigk said:


> Can't believe you don't like the PLPC's but I'm a PL lover


The RE's are a different ballgame like the robo's and the belis but regular production just doesn't do it for me. I want to get the caramel, graham cracker, honey, creamy tastes that many experience but my goat palette just doesn't comply. Oh well smoke what you like Right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Coffee black spring is here Thank GOD!


----------



## smoking ash

HUHC and cup a coffee or two. Good morning!!! :smoke2:


----------



## thebigk

protekk said:


> The RE's are a different ballgame like the robo's and the belis but regular production just doesn't do it for me. I want to get the caramel, graham cracker, honey, creamy tastes that many experience but my goat palette just doesn't comply. Oh well smoke what you like Right?


 True that no need to spend money on something you don't like when there are so many more out there


----------



## DooDude

You guys are killing me! I only have 4 Habanos left to my name and not a new one in sight! I have been hoarding them and I cant take it anymore?


----------



## smoking ash

DooDude said:


> You guys are killing me! I only have 4 Habanos left to my name and not a new one in sight! I have been hoarding them and I cant take it anymore?


no time like the present to get a bird in the air!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## DooDude

smoking ash said:


> no time like the present to get a bird in the air!:rockon::rockon::rockon:


Yes I agree! I just cant figure out which Bird I can trust?


----------



## concig

PUNCH Royal Coronation in silver tube.


----------



## sullen

monte 3, nice but the draw is TIGHT


----------



## thegunslinger

The always trusty and reliable Party Short!


----------



## Marlow

Had a Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill out in the sun earlier today, very nice flavour and perfect construction.


----------



## BlueDevil07

HUHC right now. 80+ degrees today. They should just cut out Spring and Fall as seasons.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

HUHC. But her its 2 celsius


----------



## jdfutureman

HURR time. This box is young has light wrappers and many nuances.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 84823

Punch MDO & Beer........


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

:dude::dude:


Wildone said:


> View attachment 84823
> 
> Punch MDO & Beer........


I wanted to bump you for that but the rg gods won't let me right now. Nice smoke! :rockon:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just wrapping up my first JL PC. I'm not sure of the year as this was purchased as a single. Great smoke but I prefer the no1. Now I've got to try the no2.


----------



## protekk

2011 Rass and a Cigar City Jai Alai.....one of the better Rass I've had:


----------



## Arizona Dave

Rolled my first entubado style cigar. Tomorrow a nicaraguan habano Puro, with some habano liguero, Entubado style.


----------



## smoking ash

Boli CJ yesterday afternoon while taking a break from a little spring clean up



Under the gun for potential severe weather today. Be safe everyone! :behindsofa:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short H Upmann half corona coffee black back to back!


----------



## Marlow

Another lovely, sunny day. Could sit outside in a T-shirt, spring is officially here. :smile: Just had a Montecristo Petit Edmundo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF 07 and a Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball Ale :first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An old Lusi and a Nugget Nectar.


----------



## UTKhodgy

SEP 13 SCdlH El Principe and a Lagunitas Pils.

Gonna have to get a box of Morros now I guess!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> SEP 13 SCdlH El Principe and a Lagunitas Pils.
> 
> Gonna have to get a box of Morros now I guess!


How is the Pils????????????????


----------



## olotti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> An old Lusi and a Nugget Nectar.


How did you like the nugget nectar. Cant get it here but I had a friend who recently did some work in Philly and just raved about it.


----------



## Arizona Dave

A beautiful Nicaraguan Habano Puro I rolled myself, Cuban Entubado style.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

olotti said:


> How did you like the nugget nectar. Cant get it here but I had a friend who recently did some work in Philly and just raved about it.


I like them a lot just discovered them a few months back.
Actually their Perpetual Ale is pretty good as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced coffee whites and ham.


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How is the Pils????????????????


The Pils is my 2nd favorite Lagunitas behind the Sucks. I think it is the best mass-distributed pilsner you can get outside of a fresh one in the Czech. Crisp, clean but heavy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> The Pils is my 2nd favorite Lagunitas behind the Sucks. I think it is the best mass-distributed pilsner you can get outside of a fresh one in the Czech. Crisp, clean but heavy.


Thanks bro now i have two to add to my list LOL.
Its great when you meet someone that has similar tastes!
:rockon:


----------



## madmarvcr

PSD4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Coronas Extra and a hairy EYEBALL ALE T.G.I.F


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way to work. Sunday can't come soon enough.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like them a lot just discovered them a few months back.
> Actually their Perpetual Ale is pretty good as well.


That is my favorite beer they make!

If you can find it.. try the Victory DirtWolf Double IPA!!!! Best i've had in a while!


----------



## BlueDevil07

JLPC and a root beer. I don't recommend smoking root beer. :der:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GnarlyEggs said:


> That is my favorite beer they make!
> 
> If you can find it.. try the Victory DirtWolf Double IPA!!!! Best i've had in a while!


I shall ask around thank you my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

EL Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme coffee dark and sweet big breakfast coming up.
Top Of The Morning to you Gents!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Last night was a RASS MUR 13 and a Lagunitas Pils. Will be hard not to repeat that today.


----------



## thegunslinger

UTKhodgy said:


> Last night was a RASS MUR 13 and a Lagunitas Pils. Will be hard not to repeat that today.


I got a box of MUR 13 RASS as well and they are downright delicious. Too bad I had to split it halfsies with a friend...

Smoked a SCdlH Oficios last night. Damn fine cigar in its own right.


----------



## madmarvcr

Monty No.2 Sep 12
Man, this sucker was a cocoa bomb.
This particular stick had a chocolate wrapper with a nice sheen.
Nice construction with a cocoa aroma.
Pre light draw was perfect. If CA got a batch like this no wonder it was #1 .
First 3rd was smooth and mellow. A perfect bite started in the 2nd third and remained to the end



First 3rd


Second 3rd


Last 3rd


----------



## smknjoecool

Pretty look'n stogie there. I have my first ones on the way and can't wait to try one!


----------



## UTKhodgy

RASS MUR 13 (sadly just 23 left now) and another Lagunitas PILS


----------



## thegunslinger

Bolivar Gold Medal today.


----------



## protekk

A HU mag 46 this morning


and an '01 VR Clasicos and a Jai Alai this afternoon:


----------



## thebigk

Connie #1


----------



## ejewell

Had another Punch d'Oro EL 13.

Still fantastic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Alright alright you guys twisted my arm LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tape2:
Rass MUR13 and a Nugget Nectar Glory Glory Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


----------



## BlueDevil07

ABR 13 Monte No. 2 and a Sweetwater IPA. I think this box is cursed with construction issues. Just glad it was only 10.


----------



## Wildone

Bret........ Rum & Coke.........


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Alright alright you guys twisted my arm LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tape2:
> Rass MUR13 and a Nugget Nectar Glory Glory Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:


Man you just make it sound like we're always beating you up, Tony! :rofl:


----------



## jabuan

Cant say away from the BCJ. TEB MAR 08. Fuggin delicious!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Cohiba Lancero coffee black going to brunch a little later.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## thebigk

A 2011 RA Sup and something from my local brewery 
View attachment 84896

Thanks @Laynard


----------



## UTKhodgy

BlueDevil07 said:


> ABR 13 Monte No. 2 and a Sweetwater IPA. I think this box is cursed with construction issues. Just glad it was only 10.


CA Cigar of the Year. Hmm. Hoping my ABR 13s come out ok.


----------



## Laynard

thebigk said:


> A 2011 RA Sup and something from my local brewery
> View attachment 84896
> 
> Thanks @Laynard


A real man's flu shot!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 84897

P 1 & Coffee......... Happy Sunday........


----------



## DooDude

Just finished my very last Vegas Robaina Unicos. Very Sad Day Indeed!


----------



## UTKhodgy

BPC and a Heineken Light


----------



## Laynard

RASCC before the race begins.

Edit: Just turned on the TV to find out about the rain. :???:


----------



## thegunslinger

MAY 13 Siglo IV. Very tasty already. Just had a bit of a lopsided burn problem in the first third as you can see.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Working in the yard so I started with a 1998 Hoyo de Monterrey Short coronas.


----------



## protekk

An '08 Cohiba Espy, which was perfect with an Alesmith Speedway Stout bomber and some BBQ. A perfect day in NY:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2012 Hoyo EE. Not as good as my last one but still great. I really like hdm.


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying my first RASS


----------



## ptpablo

Trinidad Coloniales. My first and not my last.... picking some of these up very soon!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partags short coffee black whites and ham.


----------



## concig

Monte no.4


----------



## BlueDevil07

UTKhodgy said:


> CA Cigar of the Year. Hmm. Hoping my ABR 13s come out ok.


Mine appear dry, but not spongy. At the same time they look underfilled. The twang is there but not very strong. The flavors were mostly woody like a pencil. Never got any cocoa flavor from it. I picked them up from a trusted vendor, so I'm assuming it was just the typical construction issues that get talked about.


----------



## thegunslinger

I've always heard/been told that you shouldn't buy Montecristos unless you can inspect them yourself (or have a trusted vendor who will do that for you). Their production rate is so high (good cigars when they're on, marquee name, not as expensive as Cohiba) that those construction issues abound and chances are good you get a bad batch if you buy blind.


----------



## aea6574

Went for a CoRo yesterday afternoon and I think it will be a Monte 2 this evening while watching basketball.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had a home rolled habano today with liguero and a Habana 2000 wrapper. Home run!!!


----------



## DooDude

pippin925 said:


> Enjoying my first RASS


Just ordered my first box of these1 I hope there as good as everyone say's?


----------



## djsmiles

HdM Epicure 2 and Bushmill's 16


----------



## DooDude

Just pulled a Partagas Serie D #4 for the game.


----------



## brazil stogie

enjoying a CORO this evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee black peace gents!


----------



## madmarvcr

Siglo I before I get to work


----------



## DooDude

DooDude said:


> Just pulled a Partagas Serie D #4 for the game.


Wow! What a disappointment that was! Just not a good experience this time around.


----------



## JG5000

SCDLH El Principe.

nubbed


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO and a HAIRY EYEBALL ALE


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 84954

P.L. Rum n Coke & Sunshine..........


----------



## jabuan

I'm going with the @TonyBrooklyn special. Parti short. Coffee strong.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another HAIRY EYEBALL ALE boy i am really liking these and a Coro.


----------



## Wildone

66 & some Dessert Wine........


----------



## protekk

An '01 Rafael Gonzalez CE COurtesy of Scott "Knilas" after work yesterday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee dark and sweet have a great day all!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Waiting for the electrical inspector at one of my job sites. 
Monte #4 and a large regular from Tim hortons. 
It's a beautiful day


----------



## D307P

Washing wife's SUV with a RASS


----------



## smknjoecool

One of those 5/2013 CoRos that I was "hoping" had plume. The wrapper cracked a little in the humi and it seemed a little dry. Plus, I screwed up a little when cutting it. :tsk: Still a nice mellow smoke though...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS MUR 13 Hairy Eyeball Ale.


----------



## jabuan

PLP while on my walk to work.


----------



## Passprotection

I wanted so smoke something good / special (at least to me) as I just learned that one of my childhood idles died yesterday. To the 10 year old boy in '88 who had all of his action figures and posters on my wall, he ment a lot to me in that time. Goodby Ultimate Warrior!!


----------



## BlueDevil07

HdM palmas extra. Tasty with a root beer.


----------



## Sprouthog

BBF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee very black and hot. Gotta stop going to these parties i get invited to and start acting my age ouch!


----------



## Marlow

Montecristo No.5 with black coffee.


----------



## D307P

Bolivar PC


----------



## ejewell

Marlow said:


> Montecristo No.5 with black coffee.


THAT ASHTRAY! awesome.


----------



## jp1979

Trinnie Reyes that just hit the year mark, these are my first cigars that I have smoked through a box over the course of a year. I'm not sure I could tell that much of a difference, but I still have one row left.


----------



## ejewell

Smoked my first H.Upmann RR. Was super tight and impossible to smoke I shoulda let it be... but I was already at the pool hall.


----------



## Marlow

ejewell said:


> THAT ASHTRAY! awesome.


Thank you, I really like it. :yo:


----------



## protekk

An '11 Monte 4 with a Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball (I've been watching your posts @TonyBrooklyn lol while watching the Ranger game. The cigar was great and the beer wasn't bad either:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@protekk
They kinda grow on you for me its the chocolate undertones. 
Reminds me of a Montie #2 when there on.
Enjoy Bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black gonna be a long day gotta take a deadbeat to court wish me luck.


----------



## madmarvcr

RyJ petit Churchill from a recent 5er purchase


----------



## brimy623

Courtesy of @GnarlyEggs



Nice smoke although not blown away.


----------



## sullen

monte 2


----------



## smknjoecool

Nice. Can't wait until mine get here. How long does it take to smoke, 1.5 hrs.? Anybody have a Monty 2 Petit yet? I have some of those coming too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 07 3 fingers of Pappy gotta celebrate waking up a dead beat Cheers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smknjoecool said:


> Nice. Can't wait until mine get here. How long does it take to smoke, 1.5 hrs.? Anybody have a Monty 2 Petit yet? I have some of those coming too.


 @smknjoecool
Yes i have had some i like em a lot!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 85015

Super Ramon & Rum n Coke........ Thanks @Bull........


----------



## BlueDevil07

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i have had some i like em a lot!


Yours must not have come from the land down under.


----------



## smknjoecool

BlueDevil07 said:


> Yours must not have come from the land down under.


I saw that "emotional" review too, but it didn't dissuade me! They seem perfect for when you want a shorter smoke. The price was almost the same as the regulars though. :shock: I can get 'em cheaper next time though if I decide I like 'em.


----------



## madmarvcr

smknjoecool said:


> Nice. Can't wait until mine get here. How long does it take to smoke, 1.5 hrs.? Anybody have a Monty 2 Petit yet? I have some of those coming too.


I got a 5er of the Monty petit #2 . But I am going to let them rest for a yr before trying one. I have enough regular #2 's to hold me over


----------



## DanTheSmoker

La Flor De Cano Petit Corona. 
Didn't expect much. But it really exceeded my expectations. Can't wait to have another


----------



## protekk

An 09 BBF with a Founders KBS last night:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueDevil07 said:


> Yours must not have come from the land down under.


That is correct


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee black gonna hit 70 today at the bay later gents!


----------



## BlueDevil07

El Prince and coffee with cream.


----------



## thebigk

A couple from Friday
View attachment 85030

View attachment 85031


----------



## madmarvcr

Got a Fonseca as a freebie in my recent 5er's purchase

Kinda mild, tight draw, great construction, but not much flavor

I should have left it rest for a month or two.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short a water and moving day at the Masters!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 09 and a seltzer water.


----------



## protekk

An '04 Romeo y Julieta Hermosos No.2 LE on a beautiful NY day:


----------



## UTKhodgy

SCdlH El Principe with a Dark Russian, creamy garlic and sun dried tomato chicken linguine on deck. Still moving day at the Masters!


----------



## thebigk

Just finished a PLMC


----------



## pippin925

Juan Lopez No 1 and some mojitos this afternoon


----------



## BlueDevil07

JL1 with a Founders All Day IPA


----------



## ejewell

Along with this awesome RASS from '08 courtesy of @GnarlyEggs, today I also smoked:

H.Upmann Mag 48 EL 2009
2013 Party Short
RyJ Short Churchill.

Today was a good. day.


----------



## Breezy818

The ugliest looking Sir Winston ive ever seen. Smoked amazing though!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba lancero black Coffee happy Sunday all!


----------



## djsmiles

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba lancero black Coffee happy Sunday all!


Damn Tony, you're up early. 

Had a Party Short on the way in to work last night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

djsmiles said:


> Damn Tony, you're up early.
> 
> Had a Party Short on the way in to work last night.


I kinda never went to bed Peace Bro!


----------



## djsmiles

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I kinda never went to bed Peace Bro!


:beerchug:


----------



## UTKhodgy

BCJ, Vanilla frappucinno with a dash of Four Roses, Liverpool kit and scarf on, *YNWA! GO REDS*


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> BCJ, Vanilla frappucinno with a dash of Four Roses, Liverpool kit and scarf on, *YNWA! GO REDS*


I be that's difficult. ;P


----------



## Jordan23

2012 hdm palmas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS MUR 13 and a seltzer water while walking on the beach.


----------



## thegunslinger

Last night a Por Larranaga Encantos at the B&M hanging with friends.










And just lit up a Mag 46 while enjoying a whiskey rickey on this beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## six10

View attachment 85054

jl2


----------



## protekk

Got a couple in today.
First up a 2009 Cohiba Siglo II:



Followed up with a 2011CF conde 109 custom:



Chased both with a couple Founders Breakfast Stouts........Today was a good day!


----------



## ejewell

protekk said:


> Got a couple in today.
> 
> Chased both with a couple Founders Breakfast Stouts........Today was a good day!


I love that stout. I'm trying to get my grubby hands on their new Kentucky Breakfast Stout


----------



## protekk

ejewell said:


> I love that stout. I'm trying to get my grubby hands on their new Kentucky Breakfast Stout


I got 3 bottles of KBS. Me and my BIL had a pair and now I have 1 left.......They were very good, hope more come to Long Island


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 85058

S.R.T & hot Green Tea.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang peace all!


----------



## madmarvcr

Monty Open regata dunkin donut coffee before work


----------



## Passprotection

Just enjoyed another Boli CJ. Damn good and perfect vitola.


----------



## DooDude

Party Short and a Dark Kona.


----------



## sullen

april 99' coronas extra
finally getting to sample an aged cuban..
the draw is terrible, but the taste is fantastic.


----------



## D307P

Partagas Serie D No 4


----------



## smknjoecool

sullen said:


> april 99' coronas extra
> finally getting to sample an aged cuban..
> the draw is terrible, but the taste is fantastic.


Wow, that looks like a dark maduro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro after some grilled skirt steaks and a Fosters Lager in the green can!


----------



## DooDude

Before Dinner, another Shorty with a Black n Tan from the local Brewery.

After Dinner, hmmmmm?


----------



## DooDude

Try again.


----------



## djsmiles

Thank you @protekk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS cafe con leche rain out theater peace all.


----------



## protekk

A JL No.4 RE with a Goose Island Bourbon County Stout last night:


----------



## john_007

An 08 esplendio last night while watching GOT. Good 2 hour smoke, but worth the money idk.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial fino's Some homemade pizza with fresh mozzarella and basil from the garden Manhattan Special to wash it down.


----------



## DooDude

Well rested Cohiba Millenium Pyramid. Been waiting a long time to smoke this gift from an old friend from TN. First day on the Golf Course seemed like a great day to fire it up. 

It was good, but it didn't knock my socks off!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A Trinidad Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba 66 3 fingers of Pappy.


----------



## smknjoecool

Which Pappy...15, 20, or 23?


----------



## BlueDevil07

PL panetela. This schizo weather has to go!


----------



## djsmiles

JL 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

smknjoecool said:


> Which Pappy...15, 20, or 23?


15!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueDevil07 said:


> PL panetela. This schizo weather has to go!


Partagas short coffee black.
I gotta agree with you snow a couple of days before Easter sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## protekk

A Bolivar GM with a Bells Kalamazoo Stout yesterday in the rain:


----------



## DooDude

Monti Ed and a double Expresso.


----------



## smknjoecool

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 15!


That's my pick of the 3. I hope you got it when it was still on shelves for $65 a year or two ago. It's good, but not worth a penny over $100. The prices now are stupid. I prefer Old Rip 10 for $35-$40 anyway. Good stuff Tony and good taste!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro from 11 still needs more nap time BBQ up and running smoking some Ribs Peace all!


----------



## US2China

While visiting DC- I had a monte 2 and Bass at the only place I found that allowed smoking, and a monte 2 with some Bulleit bourbon on the balcony at the Omni Shoreham.


----------



## thebigk

Just finished a JL#2


----------



## boro62

had me a monte petit no 2


----------



## DooDude

RASCC with a tall black Kona Blend.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Starbucks _Komodo dragon_ peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another HUHC waiting for it to warm up a little gotta pour cement today.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Montecristo No. 1


----------



## DooDude

Monte Edy while chasin the little white ball.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The first of a Partagas culebra trifecta


----------



## protekk

An '09 Dip 4 with a Cigar City Jai Alai IPA:


----------



## jabuan

djsmiles said:


> Thank you @protekk


((Napoleon dynamite voice)) luckyyyyyy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi 05 3 fingers of Rowans creek.


----------



## djsmiles

'13 CoRo and some Yuengling.


----------



## pippin925

PSD 4 while I watch the Rangers whip up on Philly :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites no ham happy Good Friday!


----------



## ejewell

boro62 said:


> had me a monte petit no 2


How was it??



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another HUHC waiting for it to warm up a little gotta pour cement today.


Hmmm. Giving any deadbeats cement coffins?! :spy:

Lol. Happy friday all.


----------



## sullen

monte 2


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## protekk

Celebrating my youngest daughters birthday with An April 2011 Partagas 898 from her "birthday box" pairing with a Jai Alai IPA.....Dinner and ice cream cake to come :whoo:arty:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mike makes a great suggestion so Partagas 898V 09 3 fingers of Pappy in honor of his daughters birthday.
Like i need a reason to drink or smoke LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The second installment of my Partagas culebra with some coffee and Irish cream


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black peace all.


----------



## DooDude

Punch punch while golfing.

And a monte #2 while sittin in the turkey blind waitin for a visit from Mr Big.


----------



## tnlawyer

Cafe Cubano and a Diplomaticos #2

View attachment 85137


----------



## Calikind

Party #4


----------



## tnlawyer

tnlawyer said:


> Cafe Cubano and a Diplomaticos #2
> 
> View attachment 85137


Why isn't my picture showing up?


----------



## smknjoecool

tnlawyer said:


> Why isn't my picture showing up?


It is. I've noticed that pics that you upload don't show up in the browser you used to upload unless you clear all history.


----------



## tnlawyer

smknjoecool said:


> It is. I've noticed that pics that you upload don't show up in the browser you used to upload unless you clear all history.


Ah ok. Thanks


----------



## smknjoecool

No problem!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Monte 4 RAL JUL 11 and a HAIRY Eyeball ale


----------



## UTKhodgy

UTKhodgy said:


> Monte 4 RAL JUL 11 and a HAIRY Eyeball ale


1) These RAL JUL 11 4s are PHENOMs. Go so well with a good beer.
2) The @TonyBrooklyn Hairy Eyeball Ales are great standing alone, but fantastic combined with the 4s.

Tony, grab a 4 out of one of your good boxes and crack a Hairy Eyeball.

Those beers are $5 bombers at my local store and they have tons. ABV of a wine. Need to buy more.


----------



## UTKhodgy

PSD4 POU AGO 13 with a Dogfish Head Midas Touch


----------



## smknjoecool

That's some damn fine beer! A lot of hard core beer guys don't fall all over themselves for it, but I do.


----------



## UTKhodgy

The Midas is really a wine in my opinion, but it tastes great and Dogfish just came back to Tennessee so I bought most of what the liquor store got in that day.


----------



## smknjoecool

It is like a sweet wine for sure. I like just about everything they put out.


----------



## UTKhodgy

smknjoecool said:


> It is like a sweet wine for sure. I like just about everything they put out.


Same shop was selling 12oz bottles of 120min for $10 but charging just $10 for a 4-pack of the 90min. The 90min is the best they have so that was a no-brainer. Also grabbed a bomber of Noble Rot. Interested to try that. Got lucky on 4/15 and snagged a bomber of Enjoy By 4/20 and I've never seen Enjoy By in my neck of the woods. THAT was a beer.

My true tastes lie with Belgian tripels - Westmalle poured fresh in Bruges by a local tender is the best beer I've ever had. I like that bubblegum, banana peel quality.


----------



## smknjoecool

The 90 is good. I used to like the 60 as a "session" beer, but it's too bland for me now.  One of my favorites is Flying Dog's Double Dog. Everything else they put out is crap really.

...on topic. I'm going to fire up one of those Petit MC2's I either late tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> 1) These RAL JUL 11 4s are PHENOMs. Go so well with a good beer.
> 2) The @TonyBrooklyn Hairy Eyeball Ales are great standing alone, but fantastic combined with the 4s.
> 
> Tony, grab a 4 out of one of your good boxes and crack a Hairy Eyeball.
> 
> Those beers are $5 bombers at my local store and they have tons. ABV of a wine. Need to buy more.


 @UTKhodgy Glad you liked it i grabbed a case of 12 for $60 a bargain i think. Many don't care for them that's great leaves more for us LOL!
I like the chocolate undertones i find it goes well with most any Montie.
Peace bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass MUR13 and 3 fingers of makers mark Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## protekk

First a 2013 SLR Regios...much better than the first I had from the box:



Next a Party Serie E No2 while grilling:


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Cleaning the yard. Start with a RyJ #3 Tubo and a medium regular from Tim hortons.








Finished with a JLP Petit Cazadores.


----------



## US2China

Monte 2 and prairie gin and tonic.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Breakfast was egg whites, cheese, bread, a Party Short and a strong coffee with espresso and amaretto.

Lunch and dinner will be seasoned leg of lamb and homemade tiramisu with a 90min IPA and a Ramon Allones AE courtesy of @ejewell. Nightcap will be Pappy 15 and Mad Men.

Happy Easter y'all.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> Breakfast was egg whites, cheese, bread, a Party Short and a strong coffee with espresso and amaretto.
> 
> Lunch and dinner will be seasoned leg of lamb and homemade tiramisu with a 90min IPA and a Ramon Allones AE courtesy of @ejewell. Nightcap will be Pappy 15 and Mad Men.
> 
> Happy Easter y'all.


This. This sounds like an Easter I could get behind.

I'm just grading lab notebooks today but I might dig something out to smoke that's good.


----------



## madmarvcr

VR Unicos on a beautiful Easter morning


----------



## BlueDevil07

Monte 4 with coffee and cream. The coffee/cream really brings out the subtle flavors. Picked up toasted marshmallow in the first third.


----------



## bpegler

Robaina Farm rolled Padrino. Rolled when Don Alejandro was still alive. A 7" by 60 RG monster.

One of my favorites. Around 70 degrees by the pool.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## DooDude

Monte #2 before Easter Dinner.

Happy easter y'all!


----------



## DooDude

madmarvcr said:


> VR Unicos on a beautiful Easter morning


That is like my all time favorite CC! How much rest has it had if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## madmarvcr

DooDude said:


> That is like my all time favorite CC! How much rest has it had if you dont mind me askin?


Box code on these VR Unicos is SUB JUN 11

They have been sitting for 2 yrs. this box has been smoking better than Monty 2's I have


----------



## ejewell

LFDC Grandioso while grading Chem lab reports.

Makes a working easter a bit better. Happy easter all!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

The final third of my Partagas culebra with a glass of ginger ale.


----------



## ejewell

Tobias Lutz said:


> The final third of my Partagas culebra with a glass of ginger ale.


Now that you've rounded it off for the weekend. how was it?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

ejewell said:


> Now that you've rounded it off for the weekend. how was it?


I enjoyed it. Of the few Partagas I have smoked, it reminded me most of an 898. It had some vanilla notes that I thought were pretty cool, especially since they seemed to only appear in the middle of the cigar. They finished a little stronger than I expected. I don't know if it was the nature of being culebra, but it seemed like I had to relight a lot (3-4 times each). This cigar had age when I got it in trade, and I have held it for 6+ months at 60-61, so I don't believe that was the issue. Either way, it was a minor inconvenience. At times I did feel a bit silly trying to hold the thing comfortably on account of all the turns :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BHK52 after a nice Easter Sunday dinner glass of wine life is good


----------



## UTKhodgy

RA AE 90min IPA pouring like it is in a photo shoot.


----------



## UTKhodgy

El Principe and another 90min IPA. Can I finish the 4-pack?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

UTKhodgy said:


> PSD4 POU AGO 13 with a Dogfish Head Midas Touch


Your dog is awesome! 
Huhc and an HDM EE today both were fantastic.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> El Principe and another 90min IPA. Can I finish the 4-pack?


Dogfish head? that 4 pack will hit you in the face. haha. I don't like IPA but I love that one.
@Tobias Lutz

Sounds like I will have an interesting time with mine whenever I find the right occasion for them. lol.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

PSD 5 08 EL after a huge Easter dinner


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way to work.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and leftover ham.


----------



## thegunslinger

Monte #2 with some homemade lemonade on Sat. I think it had about 4 years on it (was a gift) and it was smooth and fantastic.










Boli LCDH Libertador after Easter brunch yesterday with a whiskey rickey. Definitely young (OCT 13 box) but shows promise.


----------



## D307P

Monte #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow crazy day gonna sit back with a PSD#4 and a Nugget Nectar.


----------



## thebigk

Cf Rob. extra
View attachment 85203


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang peace all!


----------



## smoking ash

Over the last busy week!






Thanks to Eric thebigK for these!




Happy Tuesday!


----------



## protekk

Had a few over the last couple of days. After Easter dinner an '08 Cohiba Espy:



Yesterday a 2011 Hoyo Short Piramides with a Jai Alai IPA:



And a SCDLH Mercaderes, gifted by @TruEbigmike with my last Founders KBS:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black gotta run peace all!


----------



## smoking ash

Opened up a cab of these I got last year. Not ready yet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

R.A Celestial finos Asian RE 09 and a protein shake.
Sorry to see these go wish i had more.


----------



## ejewell

protekk said:


> And a SCDLH Mercaderes, gifted by TruE bigmike with my last Founders KBS:


Mention KBS one more time and I WILL CUT YOU. haha. It still hasn't found its way out here...


----------



## DooDude

Party Short while hitting a bucket of balls.


----------



## protekk

ejewell said:


> Mention KBS one more time and I WILL CUT YOU. haha. It still hasn't found its way out here...


Like I said it is my last one....... although one distributor said they may get a couple more cases.:drinking:


----------



## smknjoecool

Monte 2 Petit. Fresh off the truck last Friday and it was a big mistake smoking it this soon. I couldn't get it to stay lit and I just let it go out after a half inch or so. Live and learn...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black whites and ham/


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> R.A Celestial finos Asian RE 09 and a protein shake.
> Sorry to see these go wish i had more.


 @GnarlyEggs....... Sorry Tony, disregard. I'm just grilling up some beef between me and Joe. haha. :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> @GnarlyEggs....... Sorry Tony, disregard. I'm just grilling up some beef between me and Joe. haha. :smoke:


Oh don't worry about Joe his one went out yesterday morning along with 6 hitch hikers!

eep:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BRC 07 Heineken draft after some fresh Mozzarella and Basil Pizza!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh don't worry about Joe his one went out yesterday morning along with 6 hitch hikers!
> 
> eep:


Lucky Bastidge.

No, I was just drawing his attention to your post about being plum out of BCF's. He knows I am looking for some and thought I hit you up in a PM trying to take some off your hands (jokingly accused).

Talk about getting knickers in a twist, Joe. :kicknuts: jk jk.

So I was proving my innocence.  for once. haha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> Lucky Bastidge.
> 
> No, I was just drawing his attention to your post about being plum out of BCF's. He knows I am looking for some and thought I hit you up in a PM trying to take some off your hands (jokingly accused).
> 
> Talk about getting knickers in a twist, Joe. :kicknuts: jk jk.
> 
> So I was proving my innocence.  for once. haha


You mean BCE's?
Now it makes sense LOL!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You mean BCE's?
> Now it makes sense LOL!


I think I mean BCF?? lol. Bolivar Celestiales Finos, not Bolivar Coronas Extras. :smoke:

Unfamiliar abbreviation, my bad.

Once I rebuilt my savings I was thinking about going on a hunt for some. They're just so sexy looking. And I've been enjoying how RA have been smoking lately.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> I think I mean BCF?? lol. Bolivar Celestiales Finos, not Bolivar Coronas Extras. :smoke:
> 
> Unfamiliar abbreviation, my bad.
> 
> Once I rebuilt my savings I was thinking about going on a hunt for some. They're just so sexy looking. And I've been enjoying how RA have been smoking lately.


Sorry bro no such animal.
They are Ramon Allones Celestial Finos.
And i wish i knew where to get more.
They got lack luster reviews when they first came out.
There where plenty around i and some others bought a few cabs now they are all gone.
Next time gotta learn to keep my big mouth shut lol!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro no such animal.
> They are Ramon Allones Celestial Finos.
> And i wish i knew where to get more.
> They got lack luster reviews when they first came out.
> There where plenty around i and some others bought a few cabs now they are all gone.
> Next time gotta learn to keep my big mouth shut lol!


God I'm such an idiot..... :fish:

I kept saying Bolivar but I meant RA... on the one you quoted me I said bolivar but then was like "I like how RA have been smoking so I want some"
And you're spot on with BCE, which something separate I was trying to find

The embarrassment right now... knows no bounds.

I'm gonna go hide now. This presentation I'm working on right now is frying my brain.


----------



## smknjoecool

They say "no hard liquor before noon" for a reason, bro. :dizzy:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> God I'm such an idiot..... :fish:
> 
> I kept saying Bolivar but I meant RA... on the one you quoted me I said bolivar but then was like "I like how RA have been smoking so I want some"
> And you're spot on with BCE, which something separate I was trying to find
> 
> The embarrassment right now... knows no bounds.
> 
> I'm gonna go hide now. This presentation I'm working on right now is frying my brain.


Don't be silly its a mistake anyone can make.
By the way there is a vendor that has them if you really want them.
At $100 over the cost of what the cabs originally cost me i passed.
Its a matter of principal.
But if you want them P.M me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:laugh:


smknjoecool said:


> They say "no hard liquor before noon" for a reason, bro. :dizzy:


:laugh:


----------



## D307P

RASS


----------



## six10

View attachment 85279

bcj


----------



## BlueDevil07

First RASS. Not sure of the age, but the twang is subtle and the "stewed fruit" definitely there.


----------



## Jordan23

'12 HDM Palmas Extra.


----------



## ejewell

smknjoecool said:


> They say "no hard liquor before noon" for a reason, bro. :dizzy:


Everyone is entitled to an opinion... 'their' opinion is just wrong. haha.

One does not simply get to campus at 8am to administer a lab final... and do it without bourbon in the coffee!


----------



## thebigk

SLR Pacificos While watching the Wild take game 4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## madmarvcr

PSD no. 5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con leche waiting on an inspector.


----------



## brazil stogie

changed it up and smoked a Monte 4 after lunch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE 02 on deck 3 fingers of Pappy thanks Joe!


----------



## smknjoecool

I must be shopping at the wrong liquor stores or I'm not making enough money. :clap2:

You drink well, Tony...you drink (and smoke) well. :dude:

I'm getting ready to spark up a NC and maybe have a pour of OWA, or ORVW...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@smknjoecool

We only go around once my friend enjoy every minute!


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BCE 02 on deck 3 fingers of Pappy thanks Joe!


You're about up to hands in Pappy now. That's like 30 fingers of Pappy since the past allocation. I got 6 fingers high left in the bottle of my 15, but just found out tonight I snagged a bottle of the Booker's 25th!

CHEERS.


----------



## US2China

I suggest some old blowhard for you lovers of pappy. That is a fine drink. I had 2 fingers with as Siglo V.


----------



## smknjoecool

Thanks James, but I'll pass on the Blowhard. I'm not a fan of Old Charter.  If you're pouring I won't turn it down though.


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> You're about up to hands in Pappy now. That's like 30 fingers of Pappy since the past allocation. I got 6 fingers high left in the bottle of my 15, but just found out tonight I snagged a bottle of the Booker's 25th!
> 
> CHEERS.


Bookers is a great sippin Bourbon your gonna love it!
Cheers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCJ coffee black peace all!


----------



## smoking ash

Happy Saturday!


----------



## ejewell

accidentally smoked a ROTT RASS not the one that had rested a month or so. haha. The creaminess was there, but it was mostly masked.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BCE 02 on deck 3 fingers of Pappy thanks Joe!


How was the stick??


----------



## BlueDevil07

Parti short and coffee aka the @TonyBrooklyn special :biggrin:


----------



## CeeGar

Starting off Saturday right! Partagas Presidente with Crown and Coke.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

HUpmann Connie 1 was very good a little earlier. Boli PC now! Good day


----------



## chewwy26

Por Laranga Magnifico 2007 or 8 don't remember and don't want to look at box now 
Regional release Asia /Pacifico


----------



## madmarvcr

Punch Punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GnarlyEggs said:


> How was the stick??


So good i just had another !
Did you try any of the sticks i sent you yet?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE02 and a Fosters Lager after some grilled skirt steaks and Sauteed Mushrooms garden salad homemade bread.


----------



## asmartbull

HU A........If like HU, you will love the A.....sadly it is priced up there with the SW, which will make many pause...


----------



## ejewell

dip 2 w big gruesome pb stout...mmmm while grillin. enjoy your saturday all!!


----------



## thebigk

RyJ en Cedro may need to get a box and hide it for a few years not bad but young


----------



## bpegler

Custom Double Robusto. Loads of flavor and practically no bite for a cigar rolled for me just a couple months ago.

If there's anything more decadent than having a Havana rolled to your specifications by a master roller, I'm not sure what it might be...


----------



## thebigk

bpegler said:


> Custom Double Robusto. Loads of flavor and practically no bite for a cigar rolled for me just a couple months ago.
> 
> If there's anything more decadent than having a Havana rolled to your specifications by a master roller, I'm not sure what it might be...


 Smoking it in Cuba


----------



## Arizona Dave

Had a Habano Entubado (Cuban style) rolled puro, which I rolled. Love these!


----------



## Sprouthog

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican Blue mountain estate damn its my turn to make breakfast!
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

A few friends and I had some 05 JLP cremas last night. Not bad for what they are.


----------



## madmarvcr

Monty edmundo from ABR 11


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Custom Double Robusto. Loads of flavor and practically no bite for a cigar rolled for me just a couple months ago.
> 
> If there's anything more decadent than having a Havana rolled to your specifications by a master roller, I'm not sure what it might be...


Me Either!!!!!!!!!



thebigk said:


> Smoking it in Cuba


Okay you got me !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Me Either!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay you got me !!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe smoking it in Cuba with my friends! Have a great day, Tony.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

Monte GE followed up with an 07 RASS from @TonyBrooklyn both were great cigars. If only the Flyers won!


----------



## Passprotection

A great (aren't they all?) Parti Short.


----------



## D307P

Boli PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass 07 after taking the kids to a carnival over in Danbury Ct.


----------



## Wildone

Yolanda Canonazo................
View attachment 85356


----------



## ejewell

My first El Principe courtesy of @UTKhodgy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Maybe smoking it in Cuba with my friends! Have a great day, Tony.


Now that sounds like a plan.:mischief:
Enjoy your day as well my friend!eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GnarlyEggs said:


> Monte GE followed up with an 07 RASS from @TonyBrooklyn both were great cigars. If only the Flyers won!


Glad you enjoyed it that's what its all about.:amen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee hot and black.


----------



## DooDude

Edmundo while playing a round. Party short and a Martini while in front of the Wild Turkey Kabobs on the grill.


----------



## madmarvcr

SLR Regios ABR 13


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on another inspection so i can close some walls up. PLPC to keep me company.


----------



## smoking ash

While watching the weather yesterday. Thoughts and prayers for all that was effected by yesterdays tornado's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Coronas 09 celebrating the bottle of Pappy i didn't buy!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

About to fire up a Party Short with an after dinner cup of coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC cafe con leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## smoking ash

HUPC what a wonderful 71F afternoon!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and a Heineken.


----------



## BlueDevil07

12 RASCC. Picking up notes of cherries and nuts.


----------



## smknjoecool

Cool, just what I've been looking for in a smoke. Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## BlueDevil07

smknjoecool said:


> Cool, just what I've been looking for in a smoke. Mine should be here tomorrow.


You won't be disappointed. :smoke:


----------



## Jordan23

Upmann day. huhc earlier and awesome connie 1 now.


----------



## Rock31




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar CJ coffee black peace gents.


----------



## jp1979

Today was my smoking/golfing buddy's birthday so I brought these to the course.


----------



## asmartbull

08 SRL A.......A wonderful Summer corona gorda


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished a Rass and a Heineken on this very rainy chilly day.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

RASS and a few manhattans. Awesome combo.


----------



## pmr1010

San Cristobal El Principe and iced tea. Very nice little cigar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A quick Por Larranaga panetela before putting the kids to bed.


----------



## djsmiles

JL 1


----------



## jabuan

11 siglo II and a pour of flor de caña 7 year and some accordion swing. Not sure how I started listening to this while smoking but Yup, it works.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## concig

A Partagas coronas senior.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BULLMAN Custom Roll while walking the dog.











I rarely post pics in this thread but this cigar was magical reminded me of an 80's Davidorff or Toboada custom.
Thank you my friend!


----------



## smknjoecool

I broke down and sparked up my first RASS that's ROTT (box code of AGO-13). To my surprise it smoked great! I can just imagine what these will be like in the next 6 months to a year...if I can wait.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace !


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC while running errands.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar Asian RE 2008 and a kukII Banana nut Ale.


----------



## brazil stogie

smknjoecool said:


> I broke down and sparked up my first RASS that's ROTT (box code of AGO-13). To my surprise it smoked great! I can just imagine what these will be like in the next 6 months to a year...if I can wait.
> View attachment 49026


good you fired one up! These are good from the get go!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 85434

R.A.C.F. before Dinner.........


----------



## BlueDevil07

HdM Epi 2. Not doing it for me. Are these smoking well ROTT?


----------



## jabuan

BlueDevil07 said:


> HdM Epi 2. Not doing it for me. Are these smoking well ROTT?


These have been hit and miss for me. Of the 10-12 I've had I only really enjoyed 3-4. Profile is ok, but.....just not my thing. 
I've been smoking out of an AME FEB 13 box.


----------



## Arizona Dave

Smoked a home rolled Nicaraguan Habano today, but added Dominican Liguero and Brazillian Mata Fina for a little extra "Oomph" I rolled it Cuban Entubado style, plus added a little Piloto Cubano which bounced off the Habano very nicely.






It's the 7 X 62" pictured on the right side of the Humi, with the lighter Habana 2000 Wrapper. Now have to order some more leaf! (Yeah, the bottom is filled, so is the desk humi).


----------



## protekk

An SLR Pacificos and a Bells Kalamazoo Stout while waching the NY Rangers last night:


----------



## Jordan23

2013 RASS


----------



## six10

View attachment 85457

Trinidad Reyes


----------



## Zenistar

Partagás Serie D No.5 Limitada with a large coffee on the porch - considering it's spring here, it was freezing!


----------



## Jordan23

Another Connie 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 07 and another KUKII this one an IPA not to shabby.


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme and an iced coffee.


----------



## ejewell

OR HUHC courtesy of @klittle250

I should've let it rest longer but I couldn't help it. I smoked a Goldie 2 and it just doesn't hold a candle to what @TonyBrooklyn would call dat "cuban twang" haha. So I grabbed this baby and took her to the nub.


----------



## Zenistar

One of my favourite go to smokes - Punch-Punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue mountain estate black breakfast on the way Happy Sunday all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zenistar said:


> One of my favourite go to smokes - Punch-Punch


Used to be my to go stick as well till about 07 when they changed the blend.
Is it recent production?


----------



## Zenistar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Used to be my to go stick as well till about 07 when they changed the blend.
> Is it recent production?


Based on the humidor it was in, it would be early 2000's.


----------



## madmarvcr

HdM Ep #2


----------



## BlueDevil07

madmarvcr said:


> HdM Ep #2


How's it smoking?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Zenistar said:


> Based on the humidor it was in, it would be early 2000's.


That's a nice smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Rass MUR13 while changing the burners on my Char Griller.


----------



## madmarvcr

BlueDevil07 said:


> How's it smoking?


I have 8 left from 2012, they are smoking great.

I smoked one from 2013 box last week, still needs more time, next summer they should be good


----------



## Zenistar

Watched the sunset with a coffee and a..


----------



## brazil stogie

SLR double corona with some coffee on this lazy sunny sunday afternoon...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a Maharaja IPA!


----------



## Herf N Turf

Zenistar said:


> Watched the sunset with a coffee and a..


GREAT seeing you back and smoking GREAT sticks!!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

HdM Epicure No.1- excellent, Excellent, EXCELLENT! Did I say - Excellent!? :thumb:


----------



## Jordan23

2013 rass awesome...I must get more...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee dark and sweet.
Reading the forums damn trolls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenistar

Partagas Salomones while finishing off some work on the porch.


----------



## smknjoecool

First Boli PC. Nice and sweet. I've noticed all of the CCs I've had so far have a nice "classic" profile that I prefer.


----------



## smoking ash

On a sunny warm Cinco de Mayo 2014!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Asian RE 2008 3 fingers of Knob creek reserve.


----------



## six10

View attachment 85493

Partagas Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee dark and sweet peace all!


----------



## asmartbull

07 CCE....IMHO, the most consistent Coh from yr to yr


----------



## protekk

A couple from the last few days of fantastic smoking

First a '01 Punch RS12 that smoked beautifully:


An '11 Connie 1...another fantastic smoke while barbecuing:


And today a 2012 Upmann no 2 while playing with my girls:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a dogfish head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Hoyo de Monterrey - Palmas Extra


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> A couple from the last few days of fantastic smoking
> 
> First a '01 Punch RS12 that smoked beautifully:
> 
> 
> An '11 Connie 1...another fantastic smoke while barbecuing:
> 
> 
> And today a 2012 Upmann no 2 while playing with my girls:


NICE pic Mike nothing beats time spent with the kids!


----------



## Wildone

Monte & few fingers of Bourbon........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham coffee black.


----------



## DooDude

Last night while golfing with my 2 sons, an Epi #2 from 2013. ok, still smoking a little young IMHO.

This morning a RASS. Wonderful way to take in the morning sunrise! Excellent smoke.


----------



## Merovius

Vegas Robaina Unicos May '13



Much better than the '07 I had a few months ago. It was like smoking a stick of salted butter, incredibly smooth. The flavors are subtle and dont jump out at you, kind of have to pay attention to it. The nic strength really sneaks up on you. Not sure if sitting in the sun played a part but I usually smoke 2 a day and this thing kind of knocked me on my ass. Great smoke though.


----------



## Zenistar

Montecristo #5 from a box produced in 2000, smooth but still had a kick.


----------



## Sprouthog

TRey


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE07 after lunch Thanks Bullman great SEEGAR!:thumb:
Came home lit up a PSD#5 current release Meh.:car:
Don't know if it was sick or maybe the BCE was so good nothing could touch it.:ask:


----------



## thegunslinger

Couldn't resist trying out my first LGC. An MdO #2 from '11.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Finally got into this box. AGO13 Might need to wait a few more weeks. But they are still good.

First habano I have had in over 2 years


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee light and sweet breakfast burrito on this rainy day.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 Siglo. I enjoyed it. I know its still young, but these need to be more in line with Shorts or Boli PCs to buy more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite #2 thanks Jimmy i gotta say it may be a rip off price wise.
But damn that was one tasty stick!
Like a chocolate truffle creamy and sweet.


----------



## Passprotection

Romeo #1 that was gifted to me from a friend at work who's dad gave it to me. A lot better than I expected - will probably own a box at some point.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Not sure of the age but most likely young.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 upmann 2-so far so good.


----------



## jp1979

JL #2


----------



## thegunslinger

Bolivar Royal Corona from 12. Man these things are fantastic right now. I'd put them up there among my favorite cigars. So smooth and loaded with flavor.


----------



## jmacn

Jordan23 said:


> 2012 upmann 2-so far so good.


You can never go wrong with an Upmann. I don't think they even know how to make a bad cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#1 01 yesterday after a late lunch extraordinary cigar thanks BullMan!
Coffee dark and sweet HUHC now.
Top of the morning gents!


----------



## smoking ash

On a very nice evening! :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar Iced coffee under the awning on the back deck watching the rainfall.


----------



## brazil stogie

After steak, brown rice and beans and baked potato..all slobbed with HOT SAUCE, smoked a tasty party short! TGIF!!!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Short Bolivar Iced coffee under the awning on the back deck watching the rainfall.


How are those coming along? was thinking about a box in lieu of being unable to get ahold of the the Celestiales.

Initial review from Rob at FoH was lackluster, several years ago


----------



## ejewell

I'm about to smoke myself stupid. I haven't been able to smoke all week. I had a UF4 last night but I need some ISOM love.

I'll update in a bit. :smoke:

EDIT: Getting my fix! Celebrating the completion of my first year of my PhD


----------



## Sprouthog

Monte 2


----------



## jp1979

ejewell said:


> I'm about to smoke myself stupid. I haven't been able to smoke all week. I had a UF4 last night but I need some ISOM love.
> 
> I'll update in a bit. :smoke:
> 
> EDIT: Getting my fix! Celebrating the completion of my first year of my PhD


This guy knows how to party!


----------



## djsmiles




----------



## ejewell

Dessert time. haha. Everyone have a good night!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ejewell said:


> How are those coming along? was thinking about a box in lieu of being unable to get ahold of the the Celestiales.
> 
> Initial review from Rob at FoH was lackluster, several years ago


The Celestial Finos didn't fair well originally either.
I think the short bolivar is a gem.
I love reviews they leave more cigars on the shelves for me lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black another rainy day should clear out tomorrow peace all!


----------



## thebigk

06 RGPC While watching the Wild take game 4


----------



## madmarvcr

'11 RASS excellent...only 2 left


----------



## BlueDevil07

ejewell said:


> I'm about to smoke myself stupid. I haven't been able to smoke all week. I had a UF4 last night but I need some ISOM love.
> 
> I'll update in a bit. :smoke:
> 
> EDIT: Getting my fix! Celebrating the completion of my first year of my PhD


Might I interest you in a bottle of the finest 2014 Boone's Farm, sir? :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDevil07

RASCC and coffee


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Celestial Finos didn't fair well originally either.
> I think the short bolivar is a gem.
> I love reviews they leave more cigars on the shelves for me lol!


dont BS me Tony! :car: lol.

I have one last ditch effort at a box of the CFs... Otherwise I may move on to the Short Bolis.



BlueDevil07 said:


> Might I interest you in a bottle of the finest 2014 Boone's Farm, sir? :biggrin:


Hmmmmm not quite my favorite vintage sir. You may however be able to persuade me with the 2012 Strawberry vintage! :biggrin:


----------



## Jordan23

2012 RG pc...solid needs another year or two I think

very good 2012 Party Prez from Mike. Tasty!


----------



## Zenistar

Ramon Allones Specially selected and a Ramon Allones 2011 Limitada, the latter had an extremely tight draw which spoilt it slightly


----------



## UTKhodgy

First good Trini Reyes I've had with a Flat12 Walkabout

Tonight is a MUR OCT 13 RASS with something tasty.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Partagas PCE


----------



## Wildone

PLRo..........
View attachment 85542


----------



## jdfutureman

Monte GE after a long day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII Jamaican Blue mountain Black Happy Sunday!


----------



## madmarvcr

'12 Monty no.1 as good as a no.2


----------



## thebigk

Last night 2011 Ra Sup

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms


----------



## AuTechCoM

My first Partagas Short. This is an amazing little stick.


----------



## momo439

Two nights ago, while still in Cuba, a Cohiba Robusto. I just had to put one down before leaving... back in Canada now...


----------



## six10

View attachment 85545

Rascc


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party 898 AGO 13. Very tasty this young!

Had a glass of Mama's Little Yella Pils but wasn't cold enough in this sun. Switched to ice water and a glass of Larceny on the rocks.


----------



## Wildone

Lons.....as the Snow falls...........
View attachment 85546


----------



## DooDude

Had me a RASCC also. Paired it with a High Ball.


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.


----------



## jabuan

Bolí CJ and root beer.


----------



## DooDude

Rascc while looking for a few Moral Mushrooms... Found a nice mess. 

gonna cook em up tonight with a nice steak and finish it with a Mag 46


----------



## thebigk

jabuan said:


> Bolí CJ and root beer.


 I need to try the root beer combo


----------



## six10

View attachment 85566

Punch Coronation


----------



## john_007

I had a RA Celestial Finos. Man these are in the sweet spot so much complexity, so many wrote these off at first im on my third box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee black


----------



## Cigars&GTRs

Currently smoking a Partagas Series D No. 4, such a nice evening


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con leche whites and ham peace!


----------



## smoking ash

HU Majestic on cool rainy day


----------



## Jordan23

Last night I had a tasty 2012 HDM Epicure 2.

A good cigar, just not sure if the flavors are in my wheelhouse or not.


----------



## brazil stogie

Last night enjoyed a beautiful Partagas 898. Have a nice day everybody!


----------



## sullen

no. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 09 Thanks Bullman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordan23

2008 connie from Mike (prottekk).

Easy 92/100 for me. 

It was like my 2012s but richer, more full flavored (DEEP wood, cream, refined leather, and surprisingly mild spice/white pepper from time to time), and that peanut butter taste (best adjective I got) I get with my young upmanns (epicure, no 2, HCs) is more muted and not so "peanutbuttery" (again best I got). The thing that shocked me was that it was much stronger than my 2012s. I considered connie 1s a mild smoke, but this was solid medium, and I had a nicotine buzz going at the end. In my amateur expectation these have legs for years.

Anyway, this convinced me to order my second box of these tonight. Cuba sure does robustos well. I've loved all except HDM epicure 2s (which I like). I still havent tried any from Juan Lopez or VR. Between this, RASS, PSD4s, and BRC...I need another job.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

RASCC from a box that was delivered the other day.. EML NOV13.. Needs to rest, but damn good


----------



## smknjoecool

Jordan23 said:


> 2008 connie from Mike (prottekk).
> 
> Easy 92/100 for me.
> 
> It was like my 2012s but richer, more full flavored (DEEP wood, cream, refined leather, and surprisingly mild spice/white pepper from time to time), and that peanut butter taste (best adjective I got) I get with my young upmanns (epicure, no 2, HCs) is more muted and not so "peanutbuttery" (again best I got). The thing that shocked me was that it was much stronger than my 2012s. I considered connie 1s a mild smoke, but this was solid medium, and I had a nicotine buzz going at the end. In my amateur expectation these have legs for years.
> 
> Anyway, this convinced me to order my second box of these tonight. Cuba sure does robustos well. I've loved all except HDM epicure 2s (which I like). I still havent tried any from Juan Lopez or VR. Between this, RASS, PSD4s, and BRC...I need another job.


Don't forget CoRo. My first one was very good. Overpriced maybe, but it doesn't have to be your daily smoke either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee black whites and ham peace!


----------



## john_007

Cohiba Piramides extra. so not impressed will not touch another one for a long time. Tobacco is quality, just has no personality so one dimensional.


----------



## six10

GnarlyEggs said:


> RASCC from a box that was delivered the other day.. EML NOV13.. Needs to rest, but damn good


Ya I just tried the first of my rascc (JUL 13) and although good they definitely need more time, sort of muddled.


----------



## smoking ash

Fine cigar! Thanks Eric @thebigk


----------



## Jordan23

smknjoecool said:


> Don't forget CoRo. My first one was very good. Overpriced maybe, but it doesn't have to be your daily smoke either.


I didnt forget them. I just forgot to write them. They're in the coolers too. I agree with you that they're overpriced. Not overrated, just overpriced.


----------



## Sprouthog

PSD4


----------



## zoey

H. Upmann No.1 finally dabbling my feet in the land of CC!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

El Rey del Mundo Demi Tasse eggs bacon toast black coffee!


----------



## DooDude

zoey said:


> H. Upmann No.1 finally dabbling my feet in the land of CC!!


Had one of those yesterday while hunting moral mushrooms. Rascc this morning.


----------



## sullen

serie e no.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## Drez_

Just finishing up a San Cristobal El Principe - 1st Cuban :whoo:


----------



## six10

Drez_ said:


> Just finishing up a San Cristobal El Principe - 1st Cuban :whoo:


What did you think? Was it anything like you expected? Just curious..


----------



## six10

View attachment 85618

Trinidad Reyes... happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Drez_

six10 said:


> What did you think? Was it anything like you expected? Just curious..


Try going into any new cigar with no expectations, just be open to the experience itself. Went into this one the same way.

I enjoyed it, especially for something that offers a quicker smoke than I'm used to with some of my favorite NC. Definitely had a different flavor behind some of the woody spice that I am used to from other cigars.

Was good, but I guess I can't say I was amazed or wowed to the point of saying "I'll never smoke NC again." I have a few others to try, so we'll see how those go in the near future. :mrgreen:


----------



## six10

Oh ok cool glad you enjoyed it, if you get a chance might want to try recent Bolivar Corona Juniors..been fantastic.


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## thebigk

2013 RyJ Cazzie with the gold medal winner in Vienna style lager Schells Firebrick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass MUR13 damn i love these coffee black peace!


----------



## AuTechCoM

Enjoying the crap out of this HDM. Not sure what it is exactly.


----------



## thebigk

AuTechCoM said:


> Enjoying the crap out of this HDM. Not sure what it is exactly.


 Looks like a Palmas extra


----------



## AuTechCoM

thebigk said:


> Looks like a Palmas extra


Well it is "extra" tasty and that sounds right. Since the BOTL I got it from was smoking them recently


----------



## UTKhodgy

My last Boli PC and a Founders Centennial IPA. Time to make the Bolis a box purchase.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and a Maharaja IPA!


----------



## DTPRB

Cohiba bhk 52. It was also my first cc ever


----------



## protekk

Had an '07 Monte Esp. No.1 last night courtesy of a fine BOTL:



And today an '08 Party Lusi and a Stone Black IPA during the NY Ranger game:


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes after some yard work.


----------



## DooDude

Well rested RASS while tending some wild turkey kabobs on the grill.


----------



## djsmiles

PSD4 and some Kona to finish off an awesome day with my munchkins.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloIV Jamaican blue mountain estate black.
Going to brunch in a few gonna go out on a friends boat after.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## sullen

siglo iii & coffee ~ good morning~!


----------



## Wildone

P # 1 & Coffee......... Happy Sunday..........
View attachment 85675


----------



## thebigk

2013 Parti Prez last night


----------



## BlueDevil07

HUHC at the moment


----------



## brazil stogie

Monte 4 this morning, in half hour will smoke a SLR DC and watch a big football/soccer rivalry match here in Brazil...Sao Paulo X Flamengo! Happy Sunday!


----------



## sullen

huhc


----------



## Merovius

Monte Double Edmundo





A lot going on in this smoke, great stick!


----------



## Scott W.

djsmiles said:


> ERDM Choix Supreme


Mmmmmmmmm, me likey


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short earlier this afternoon.


----------



## DooDude

Monte PE this morning, RASS on the front 9, Diplo #2 on the back 9


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black top of the morning gents!


----------



## brazil stogie

Today after lunch I went a little crazy and smoke a party short!!!


----------



## Cigars&GTRs

La Gloria Cubana Churchill on the deck at the cottage


----------



## zoey

Cigars>Rs said:


> La Gloria Cubana Churchill on the deck at the cottage


At the cottage....fancy mofo


----------



## djsmiles

An '05 H. Upmann Mag 46 I got from @thebigk in the Cuban maw/pif. Delicious.


----------



## UTKhodgy

RASS MUR OCT 13 and a Founders All Day IPA.

Could have both all day everyday.


----------



## BlueDevil07

"Celebrating" handing in my two-week notice with a BRC and a Bell's Two-Hearted ale.


----------



## concig

H UPMANN Half corona this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM Demi Tasse coffee and a doughnut!


----------



## Drez_

Had a Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 on the way home from work.

All that's left is the band


----------



## sullen

2008 party short


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Drez_ said:


> Had a Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 on the way home from work.
> 
> All that's left is the band


How did you like it?


----------



## The invisible man

Boli PC and Laphroig 10, damm good,what a cigar should be


----------



## djsmiles

Went in to work today, and was told to go home. Apparently I scheduled a vacation day today. Lol. So I am now enjoying this Juan Lopez no. 1.


----------



## djsmiles

Oops, double tap.


----------



## jdfutureman

JL #4 followed by a JaN 11 PSD4


----------



## Jordan23

2007 Bolivar CE. Thanks Mike (protekk)!


----------



## thegunslinger

My first Partagas Serie E No 2. Really nice cigar. Milder in strength than the PSD4s, still has some pepper kick, but has a sweeter profile. It also kicked out a ton of smoke.


----------



## Rock31




----------



## Rock31




----------



## sullen

2 cigars and 2 beers before noon, i like your style!


----------



## sullen

BBF
don't know the date, but goddamn this is smooth!


----------



## brazil stogie

sullen said:


> BBF
> don't know the date, but goddamn this is smooth!


nice smoke! I love it too, getting 2 cabs on sunday!


----------



## ejewell

It's humpday. Whisky is warranted!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar Asian RE Tall glass of Guinness stout on tap.


----------



## GnarlyEggs

ejewell said:


> It's humpday. Whisky is warranted!


Nothing like clipping your toenails, drinking whisky and smoking a nice cigar!!


----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


----------



## ejewell

GnarlyEggs said:


> Nothing like clipping your toenails, drinking whisky and smoking a nice cigar!!


Look hard and you can see the playboy bunny on my favorite lighter.

And I clipped my fingernails you cheeky punk. :smoke:


----------



## jp1979

Monte PE after dinner.


----------



## Passprotection

A late night Serie D No. 4 that is exceptional!


----------



## ejewell

Passprotection said:


> A late night Serie D No. 4 that is exceptional!


More like early morning by my eyes.


----------



## jabuan

thebigk said:


> I need to try the root beer combo


not the most elegant pairing, but i like it.


----------



## Emperor Zurg

Just finished up the last half of a Flor De Rafael Gonzalez sent to me by a BOTL who shall remain nameless to protect the guilty. 

Smoked half of it this morning, let it go out, didn't purge, clip or anything. Stuck it in one of those singles tubes from Thomson Cigar and put it in the freezer. Just fired it up again and the flavor was pretty much the same as when I left off over 4 hours ago. May have picked up a little more pepper but that's it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another short Bolivar and a seltzer water.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham peace all!


----------



## madmarvcr

Off work today, sitting on the deck with a cohiba espy


----------



## sullen

2008 mag46


----------



## EricF

'90 Punch Coronation with some Glenfiddich 15 to celebrate my youngest graduating from High School tonight!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short and mocha jet black coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee dark sweet small stack of flap jacks peace all!


----------



## concig

Bolivar RC.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch Punch corona gorda


----------



## six10

Three days off. Three days off. See how they run. See how they run..
View attachment 85822


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 85824

Estupendo & Ice Coffee...........


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes


----------



## john_007

RA allones extra. one of the best EL 's I have ever had.


----------



## jabuan

john_007 said:


> RA allones extra. one of the best EL 's I have ever had.


I've heard so many mixed reviews on these. glad you liked it though.


----------



## UTKhodgy

El Principe and a Founders Centennial IPA during a pop up summer shower.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Monte No. 2 with a glass of pinot noir. I misplaced my top hat and monocle, though. :smoke:


----------



## pmr1010

Trinidad Reyes this morning, Ramon Allones Specially Selected this evening. Loved both!


----------



## wrx04

Monte #4 on our new patio. Great night.


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC


----------



## AuTechCoM

MY God this is good. Just a little tight on the draw. I hope it opens up


----------



## Damselnotindistress

AuTechCoM said:


> MY God this is good. Just a little tight on the draw. I hope it opens up


*Uhm. Hmm. Er - what was it????? :noidea:


----------



## AuTechCoM

Damselnotindistress said:


> *Uhm. Hmm. Er - what was it????? :noidea:


I guess I forgot to post the image... I fixed it and its a Boli PC


----------



## jabuan

MUR ENE 13. ¡Que rico! I can't get enough of these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy after a nice Sunday breakfast Cappuccino Happy Sunday.


----------



## BlueDevil07

RASCC and iced hazelnut coffee with cream


----------



## Damselnotindistress

AuTechCoM said:


> I guess I forgot to post the image... I fixed it and its a Boli PC


:high5: Mmmmm yummy! I luuuv me some Bolivars - ANY size!


----------



## Darkavenger

Tried this today. I think once I'm in the market for more cigars I'm going to take the plunge. Time to so some reading on the subject in order to feel more confident


----------



## Drez_

Haven't smoked it yet, but will be when we go out soon.


----------



## knilas

Boli Pc and an Orange Shandy courtesy of @Tombstone.


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 85838

Monarch, while grilling Ribs...........


----------



## UTKhodgy

David I still haven't been able to rep you. Not sure how many times I have to spread reputation around. You deserve a bump.

Having a firecracker of a BCJ with some Old Grand Dad and Ginger Ale.


----------



## sullen

RASS - phones charging so no pic

safe from noobs posting NONSTOP useless meaningless babble here, goddamn....


----------



## sullen

concig said:


> Bolivar RC.


NICE pic!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> David I still haven't been able to rep you. Not sure how many times I have to spread reputation around. You deserve a bump.
> 
> Having a firecracker of a BCJ with some Old Grand Dad and Ginger Ale.


Taken care of!
Don't look now!
Double trouble lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo V slow smoking the Ribs now Sausage, Dogs, Hamburgers, Steaks, later.
Happy Memorial Day to All!


----------



## Arizona Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba siglo V slow smoking the Ribs now Sausage, Dogs, Hamburgers, Steaks, later.
> Happy Memorial Day to All!


Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## wrx04

HdM Epicure No.2

Perfect start to the day....


----------



## sullen

Petit Robusto ~


----------



## thegunslinger

Thank you to any vets here on Puff, Happy Memorial Day!










The Siglo IV is quickly becoming one of my favorites. And so young too at just 1 year! Accompanied by an Old Fashioned.


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes


----------



## Wildone

Thank you !















Enjoying a Cigar due to their Sacrifice .......


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short and a Bourbon Ginger Ale.


----------



## Jordan23

Thanks to the vets in my family, on Puff, and around the world!

Smoke a PSD4 from 2013.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham coffee black and strong.
You gotta love the day after a holiday lol!


----------



## protekk

A couple from Memorial day:

2013 QDO Corona from a fine BOTL:



RA Celestial Finos watching Hockey:


----------



## ejewell

john_007 said:


> RA allones extra. one of the best EL 's I have ever had.





jabuan said:


> I've heard so many mixed reviews on these. glad you liked it though.


I'm on the boat for awesome.

I have had a few recently that came close, though.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> David I still haven't been able to rep you. Not sure how many times I have to spread reputation around. You deserve a bump.
> 
> Having a firecracker of a BCJ with some Old Grand Dad and Ginger Ale.


I think it is time I pick up a bottle of whiskey to go with some ginger ale....


----------



## aea6574

Had a CoRo and a Monte 2 over the holiday weekend.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## zoey

Jose L Piedra Cazadores was magic in a stick.....I wish it had lasted longer...


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back on the chain gang ERDM CS Coffee and flapjacks peace all!


----------



## pmr1010

I was fortunate enough to smoke my first of each of these this afternoon: Bolivar Petite Corona and Juan Lopez Petit Corona. Every new car I smoke is another level of amazing. I liked the JL a lot!


----------



## ejewell

RA AE while getting back in the swing of things at the local pool hall.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloII coffee and juice peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slow day today waiting for the Fed-Ex man to get here with a set of injectors for the Corvette.
Cohiba Espy 09 to keep me company!


----------



## zoey

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Slow day today waiting for the Fed-Ex man to get here with a set of injectors for the Corvette.
> Cohiba Espy 09 to keep me company!


How many CCs do you have? Mega jelly!


----------



## Sprouthog

PLPC


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short and an Old Grand Dad with Ginger Ale. Summer go-to.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

HUHC with some water.


----------



## protekk

1999 Party 898 while watching the Rangers last night:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace all!


----------



## ejewell

had my first BRC last night courtesy of @klittle250 followed up with a party short. I ain mad.

Got some BRC tubos yesterday from '11. Excited to get at those.


----------



## wrx04

H Upmann mag 50

I am starting to notice the difference age makes. Most of my sticks are nearly two years now, and i can definitely pick out the flavors much easier than i could before. Either my palate is more refined or the cigars are definitely improving. Maybe both. 

It should be a great summer:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Arrogant Bastard Ale.


----------



## UTKhodgy

BCJ and a Jai Alai


----------



## brazil stogie

PUNCH Clasicos Swiss Regional Production 2011...hmmm so so


----------



## protekk

A Monte GE courtesy of @klittle250 and a Lagunitas Imperial Stout


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee and corn flakes peace!


----------



## madmarvcr

San cristabol la punta


----------



## AuTechCoM

Enjoying the hell out of this.


----------



## UTKhodgy

RAL JUL 11 Monte 4 and a local brewed saison.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 after a great date with a fine lady!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba lancero Thanks Jimmy.
Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black.
Daughters home from college making breakfast.
Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Jordan23

Last night had a 2012 Party Prez.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a wonderful day today was hope everyones day went as well.
Partagas 898V Thanks BullMan!


----------



## Keeper01

Now I get it!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Punch Punch A/T and a Jai Alai


----------



## six10

View attachment 85950

Short


----------



## jp1979

Siglo II


----------



## Laynard




----------



## ejewell

13' RASS. 

I love RASScrack.


----------



## protekk

Smoked a 2013 Santos CE custom while watching some hockey. Smoked one fresh a year ago and it was not a good experience but after a year rest this one did not disappoint:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I coffee to go peace all!


----------



## madmarvcr

Partagas super partagas before heading to work


----------



## brazil stogie

Cohiba Piramide Extra tubo, was delicious. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Ky70

Finally got the great weather I've been holding out for and really enjoyed a Hdm #1 .


----------



## asmartbull

09 SLR DC...very nice
CF Custom. ...recent production. .I like it
AM Custom Corona Gorda..best cigar of the year for me


----------



## JRM03

Party Short and a Siglo III


----------



## usafvet509

A big damn Johnny O.... not sure what called, but is about 8x50 and shagfooted


----------



## protekk

'11 Boli PC before dinner......real nice:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 85992


After a Day of activities for my eldest Sons B-Day, grabbed a stick from one of his boxes.
16 years gone in a flash.......
I am Blessed with a fine young Man...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy belated birthday for your Son i am sure he is a fine young gentleman. After all the apple never falls far from the tree. GOD bless you all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Coffee light and sweet damn i am late gotta run peace to all!


----------



## Bshambo

Smoked my first Rass last night and it was awesome.


----------



## brazil stogie

Wildone said:


> View attachment 85992
> 
> 
> After a Day of activities for my eldest Sons B-Day, grabbed a stick from one of his boxes.
> 16 years gone in a flash.......
> I am Blessed with a fine young Man...........


Happy Birthday to your son, David! He's blessed too brother!


----------



## six10

View attachment 85995

jl2


----------



## sullen

m2


----------



## Passprotection

Boli CJ - great vitola.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party short and a really strong black cup of joe!


----------



## Rock31




----------



## A.McSmoke

H. Upmann Coronas Minor...thoroughly enjoyed!








[/URL]H. Upmann by mcfaddenal, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Btubes18

Keeper01 said:


> Now I get it!


I smoked this exact cigar yesterday. It was ok, how did you like it?


----------



## Keeper01

Btubes18 said:


> I smoked this exact cigar yesterday. It was ok, how did you like it?


I really enjoyed it, but it was my first Habano, so I didn't really have anything to compare it to.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 09 3 fingers of Knob Creek after some disconcerting news.


----------



## JRM03

All sounds great except for the news Tony. Hope all is well for ya Bro. 
Upmann Connie 1 this evening.


----------



## protekk

An RA Gladiator RE Andes with a Stone Imperial Stout last night:


----------



## BlueDevil07

'13 Monte PE. Muggy as hell today, so tunneling was an issue.


----------



## asmartbull

01 JL 1.....the way Cubans are supposed to be


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Edmundo after some BBQ.


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC on the way in to work.


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes for lunch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 after a long day peace to all!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Bolivar Royal Corona tonight :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Waking up in the house you grew up in surrounded by those who love you.
Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black.
> Waking up in the house you grew up in surrounded by those who love you.
> Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well said Tony.


----------



## JRM03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black.
> Waking up in the house you grew up in surrounded by those who love you.
> Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!


Right there with ya Tony. Beautiful day and starting with a Short as well. Paired with a Monster Energy. 31 years old and still hate coffee.


----------



## AuTechCoM




----------



## sullen

connoisseur 1


----------



## jabuan

protekk said:


> '11 Boli PC before dinner......real nice:


nice! these are smoking beautifully for me right now! had one the other day and i wanted to chew on the nub. hahahaha.


----------



## Sprouthog

PSD4


----------



## djsmiles

Party Short on the way to work.


----------



## BlueDevil07

'13 HdM palmas extra. Dry boxing for 2 days helped a lot with the draw and burn, but still tastes very young.


----------



## Sprouthog

Connie 1 courtesy of GnarlyEggs. Thx


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain black.
God its a beautiful Sunday by the Bay.
Have a great day all!


----------



## thebigk

Last night was my first cigar in two weeks 
2010 CoLa
It was a fine smoke


----------



## JRM03

Punch Punch. Never disappoints. Good day Gentlemen


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short courtesy of JRM03, many thanks.


----------



## six10

Romeo Tubo No.2


----------



## brimy623

PSD4



About 1/2" into it & still waiting for something really good to pop. Maybe because my boy didn't take care of them too well (his humi was leaking bad),


----------



## Darkavenger

Thoroughly enjoyed this


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham peace to all!


----------



## djsmiles

Punch Punch I got from @thebigk in the Cuban PIF/MAW. Its not bad. Don't think I would drop the money on a box right now. But I am enjoying it.


----------



## TTecheTTe

04/12 BCJ's by the box. I think my remaining stock needs to go into the gun safe...


----------



## TTecheTTe

jabuan said:


> nice! these are smoking beautifully for me right now! had one the other day and i wanted to chew on the nub. hahahaha.


Man, you just had to say that! :sl na na na na not hearing! Have more boxes to hide now.



protekk said:


> '11 Boli PC before dinner......real nice:


Excellent pic! That's my rountine (BCJ)!


----------



## protekk

'09 BBF with a Southern Tier Choklat for the game last night.......at least the cigar and beer were good:


----------



## asmartbull

I think today is going to be an 01 SLR DC afternoon...just have to line up the beverage....this smoking thing is almost a full time job


----------



## brazil stogie

asmartbull said:


> I think today is going to be an 01 SLR DC afternoon...just have to line up the beverage....this smoking thing is almost a full time job


lol


----------



## asmartbull

Custom AM Robusto....one of this year's favorites


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Celebratory SEEGAR BHK 52 3 fingers of Pappy Thank you Jesus for this blessing Amen!


----------



## six10

View attachment 86088

Romeo Corinita en cedro with a few years on it definitely worth the wait...Mmmm


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Celebratory SEEGAR BHK 52 3 fingers of Pappy Thank you Jesus for this blessing Amen!


How do you like the Behike?
Is it worth the money?


----------



## Laynard

It's been too hot and work's been too chaotic for anything but a RASCC:


----------



## BlueDevil07

Laynard said:


> It's been too hot and work's been too chaotic for anything but a RASCC


Excellent choice. Smoking one now. :smoke2:


----------



## TTecheTTe

At this moment, A Bolivar Corona Junior; sulking something pitifully over missing 2 hockey games, just finding the the NHL SC Series at 3-0, and realizing that I narrowly escaped missing the Final.

As I puff and miserate, I find myself unable to enjoy my BCJ - my most pleasurable daily. I'm restraining myself from self-soothing with a BHK 54 '12, PL Ltd '08, or other suitable alternative as I'm certain it will be a total waste of a fine cigar.

The cooler of bundles was wiped out in my latest infirmity, but now that I've had time to think I know that I've one trashy stick from a long past trade somewhere. Yeah, time to smoke it in anticipatory sorry of a Rangers loss. Yeah, "that's The ticket."


----------



## djsmiles

PSD 4


----------



## six10

View attachment 86095

Partagas Short


----------



## asmartbull

JL #4 . ...like them


----------



## Tobias Lutz

To celebrate our daughter turning one today, arty: I'm enjoying a good cigar and feeling truly blessed :nod:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tobias Lutz said:


> To celebrate our daughter turning one today, arty: I'm enjoying a good cigar and feeling truly blessed :nod:


Best wishes Happy Birthday little one!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Edmundo and a Brooklyn Pilsner Ale.


----------



## jabuan

07 PLPC.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> To celebrate our daughter turning one today, arty: I'm enjoying a good cigar and feeling truly blessed :nod:


Happy birthday to your daughter! I'll keep an eye out for her review. "The aroma is that of freshly pureed peas with notes of Enfamil." :smoke2:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

BlueDevil07 said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter! I'll keep an eye out for her review. "The aroma is that of freshly pureed peas with notes of Enfamil." :smoke2:


----------



## The invisible man

RASS and a Blue Moon great pairing


----------



## protekk

An '07 Bolivar CE with a Bourbon County Stout for the Rangers game:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> An '07 Bolivar CE with a Bourbon County Stout for the Rangers game:


And a great game it was!
GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black another rainy day time to go make the donuts peace all!


----------



## thebigk

2013 AM custom Robusto What a great cigar


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

thebigk said:


> 2013 AM custom Robusto What a great cigar


Mind if you inform me what AM stands for?


----------



## thebigk

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Mind if you inform me what AM stands for?


 AM is the man who rolled them that's all I will say imam open forum


----------



## BlueDevil07

'13 Monte 4


----------



## Sprouthog

RyJ tubo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro 08 Irish Setter Red ale by the Thirsty Dog Brewery.


----------



## ejewell

Sig IV while cooking dinner. Wish I knew what the year was because it is goooooooooooood.


----------



## Sprouthog

JL2


----------



## six10

09 Monte #5 followed by a Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## olotti

Jun 11' RyJ Cazzie every bit as abrasive and awesome as I could expect.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I coffee dark whites and ham.


----------



## asmartbull

RA CF......construction is so-so, but the dried fruit notes are worth a couple touch ups


----------



## asmartbull

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coro 08 Irish Setter Red ale by the Thirsty Dog Brewery.


How the heck do you still have any 08's......Happy Father's Day buddy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> How the heck do you still have any 08's......Happy Father's Day buddy!


I actually have one more left that i intend to smoke on Sunday.
Happy Fathers Day my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Long day today T.G.I.F PSD#4 Brooklyn Brewery Pennant 55 Ale.


----------



## AuTechCoM




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee dark peace gents!


----------



## madmarvcr

RyJ Belicosos


----------



## thebigk

madmarvcr said:


> RyJ Belicosos


Your thoughts some people love or hate them. I have yet to try one because of that


----------



## protekk

A 2010 QDO Imperiales courtesy of a fine BOTL for the Ranger game........great smoke:


----------



## madmarvcr

thebigk said:


> Your thoughts some people love or hate them. I have yet to try one because of that


I like them, but not favorite, if you like piramides or belcoso go with VR Unicos or Monty 2

The first 3rd was excellent 
The 2nd third was flat and burn issues, maybe I was puffing to fast trying to get back to first 3rd
I slowed back and final 3rd was good as well, burnt my fingers finishing it.


----------



## UTKhodgy

First Party Short from a cab. This one is a late 2012 cab. Holy shit it is good! Went ahead and set another out. I will smoke it with a Enjoy By 07/04 before or during the ENG/ITA match.


----------



## Jordan23

Long day-workout with my wife, watched Weeds (i dont get it she does) on Netflix with my wife, helped my dad move some furniture around, tried a bad non cuban (torano loyal)...and settled on my go to ...2012 HDM Palmas....they're always at least enjoyable and sometimes really good.


----------



## ejewell

UTKhodgy said:


> First Party Short from a cab. This one is a late 2012 cab. Holy shit it is good! Went ahead and set another out. I will smoke it with a Enjoy By 07/04 before or during the ENG/ITA match.


forza azzurri!!


----------



## ejewell

'06 Mercadores!

Blanton's Special Reserve!

Enjoying all the games today...


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 86167

Fundi............


----------



## JRM03

Party Short this morning before I got yard work underway.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar Asian RE 08 Brooklyn Brewery Lager!


----------



## protekk

While watching the Italy game smoked a '12 Espy with an Ithaca Flower Power IPA:


----------



## pmr1010

Wildone, how was the Fundadores? I have a box of them that I've been wanting to crack open but don't want to waste the cigar. 
I smoked a Trinidad Robusto tonight, very nice. Creamy Cuban goodness.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Siglo II


----------



## Hubby

Party Short with the Wifey and then house cleaning/dusting....


----------



## six10

Partagas Short and a thunderstorm
View attachment 86175


----------



## Wildone

pmr1010 said:


> Wildone, how was the Fundadores? I have a box of them that I've been wanting to crack open but don't want to waste the cigar.
> I smoked a Trinidad Robusto tonight, very nice. Creamy Cuban goodness.


Smooth, quiet, creamy, elegant. A bookmark to see how they're coming, 4 years on it and smoking well...... Hope this helps......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain black, going out to brunch as soon as the rest of the gang gets here!
Happy Fathers Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican blue mountain black, going out to brunch as soon as the rest of the gang gets here!
> Happy Fathers Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy Father's Day Tony!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Happy Father's Day Tony!!!


Headed to the pool taking a Petite Monti #2 for the ride.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Headed to the pool taking a Petite Monti #2 for the ride.


Sounds good to me brother. Stay safe!


----------



## quo155

Happy Fathers Day fellers...

I rarely post here but I can today as I'm celebrating Fathers Day with a HDM Epicure No2, paired with an Angry Orchard Apple Cider...a great day to be outside!


----------



## Merovius

Trinidad Robusto T



Twang is heavy and strong on this one. Didnt realize this was discontinued or I would have grabbed more. Great stick!


----------



## aea6574

Little Monte 5 today, had not had one of these for a while and it was enjoyable.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Keeper01

Happy Father's Day to me.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Having my first HUC1. This box is from 2011. 3.5 weeks out of the freezer so hope it burns well.


----------



## thebigk

An 2013 MUR QdO Corona


----------



## protekk

I got a couple beauties in between fathers day festivities. First is an '05 Monte Especiales No.2 with an Ithaca Flower Power IPA while watching Ecuador.vs. Switzerland:



After the girls went to bed I had a '08 PL Belicosos Extra courtesy of a fine BOTL with a Victory Dirt Wolf:


----------



## thebigk

Now smoking a 2013 RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## BlazinBajan

Hope everyone had a Happy Fathers Day







RyJ Romeo #1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham back on the chain gang.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a day everything went my way.
Kickin back with a PSD#4 an a Brooklyn Brewery Pre Prohibition Lager peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished frying up some Calamari few friends over Arrogant Bastard Ales and Coro's for everyone.
Hope everyones day went as well as mine!


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just finished frying up some Calamari few friends over Arrogant Bastard Ales and Coro's for everyone.
> Hope everyones day went as well as mine!


Nice buddy! Better than my day:beerchug:


----------



## protekk

A 2012 HDM Epi No 1 with a Victory Dirtwolf last night. This was the first from this box that I actually enjoyed:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee have a great day all!


----------



## JG5000

RASCC

Surprisingly smoking better than anything in my CC collection right now. I need more!


----------



## sullen

Por Larrañaga ~ Petit Corona ~ 2012

Had a montecarlo and hated it, wasn't expecting much from this, but this little fvcker is actually wow'ing me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Edmundo and a Big Bear Black Stout.


----------



## JRM03

Party short and some iced tea to cap off another day.


----------



## djsmiles

Sitting on the back deck, watching the firefly's do their thing, and enjoying a CoRo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and A Captain Lawrence IPA


----------



## hawg

Montecristo. Very small version though.


----------



## six10

Rascc
View attachment 86223


----------



## thebigk

08 Cohiba Genios and some W L Weller


----------



## Laynard

RASCC


----------



## TTecheTTe

Several earlier, but evening found the best smoke: I went for a Parti Super, but caught a seductive wink from Monte#4 out of the corner of my eye. Oh, yes, he did want me. He's a simple man, but it's time for a full stogie seduction - far too many quickies for too long!

Davidoff matches, 3; Punch (no cavewomaning tonight); Barry White; Beer; oh, and Monte of course...

Cue Barry: Barry White´S Greatest Hits. Full Album - YouTube

Mmmm. Slow toast, slow until it spontaneously combusts from heat alone!

Now, a gentle nip of the head with punch...

And, a final, gentle kiss of flame from match 3 to heat up the action...










Oh, yes, YES!

Hmmm, this will be the start of a long evening....


----------



## TTecheTTe

Mmmm, finished so good - wanting more! The finish:










Sooo yes, more Monte, another beer, and of course, more Barry!










Barry White - You're So Good, You're Bad: 




:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace all!


----------



## asmartbull

Trinidad Rob T 09.....damn things makes ya feel like royalty.
A gentle complex cigar....


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Enjoying a cigar at the conclusion of a four day work-week :biggrin: I'm leaving in the morning for a weekend away with my wife- the dogs go to my mother's tonight, and the kids go to her mother's in the AM.


----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


----------



## six10

JUL 12 Punch Coronation_these are seriously hitting their stride... deep dark damp earth
View attachment 86239


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2. EXCELLENT!


----------



## protekk

An '08 Punch SS 1 with an Ithaca Flower Power:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace!


----------



## djsmiles

JL1 last night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee light nice day out enjoy all!


----------



## protekk

Had a 2012 Party 898 last night with a couple of Jai Alai's....The 898 was spot on and the beer wasn't bad either :smile::


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Montecristo No. 3


----------



## brazil stogie

BBF after closing shop this saturday and done for the weekend.


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes


----------



## JRM03

Boli PC tonight.


----------



## six10

Juan Lopez No.2
View attachment 86275


----------



## thebigk

Smoked an 09 898 last night


----------



## madmarvcr

BBF 12


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo V Jamaican Blue mountain estate headed out to brunch and the pool Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Merovius

2011 Mag 46



Go USA! "I believe that we will win, I believe that we will win!"


----------



## sullen

my last monte 2 from this june '12 box that has the 'chocolate milkshake' flavor going on . . . 
bittersweet.... sad (but delicious) day


----------



## asmartbull

11 Hoyo EL.....glad I went deep


----------



## jabuan

asmartbull said:


> 11 Hoyo EL.....glad I went deep


the last one i had had a a couple of raws that tasted like salted pretzel then transitioned to floral and peat. bugger was tasty.


----------



## wrx04

RyJ robusto from '05 this morning
Partagas 8-9-8 now


----------



## brazil stogie

898 last night, SLR DC while watching Korea X Argelia. Now waiting for USA!!! GO USA!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite montie #2 coffee dark whites and ham.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba espy celebratory SEEGAR all went well with my kid sister!
Thank you JESUS for the BLESSING AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AuTechCoM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba espy celebratory SEEGAR all went well with my kid sister!
> Thank you JESUS for the BLESSING AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome tony!!!! That is great to hear


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks @AuTechCoM headed to the city soon to pick her up.

St Luis Rey Serie A for the ride.
Just finished a partagas short peace to all!


----------



## stltimmy1979

H Upmann No 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn i hit it lucky in and out of Manhattan faster than you can spit.
Gonna sit on the back deck with my sister.
Shoot the breeze and count my blessings!
Coro gets the call!
Thank you my Lord!


----------



## Just1ce

Montecristo open eagle junior with around a year of rest. Great little smoke. A bit more kick than the first one I had last summer.


----------



## six10

LUM APR 13 Reyes_ left me completely satisfied. Rich, smooth spice and leather. Delicious.
View attachment 86335


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I coffee dark peace my brothers!


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba siglo I coffee dark peace my brothers!


Nice little smoke Tony. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mante said:


> Nice little smoke Tony. :thumb:


Hi Warren nice to see you back!
Hope all is well!
Peace bro!


----------



## asmartbull

09 coro......the best robusto in the world


----------



## brazil stogie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba espy celebratory SEEGAR all went well with my kid sister!
> Thank you JESUS for the BLESSING AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


awesome Tony!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brazil stogie said:


> awesome Tony!!!


Thank you Ed for all your kind thoughts prayers and caring!
GOD Bless!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Please hit Tony for me...as usual my RG gun is f defective...

Dang these hot, young 4 '12 habanos! Monte#4 providing his first morning pleasuring, with his service of venti Cafe' Cubano. He insists on servicing another 3-5 times during the day; I should be ashamed that I permitted him to cougarize me, but I'm not...












TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba siglo I coffee dark peace my brothers!


Didn't plan on it, but been hitting Apr '12 Coh SigII hard - these young'ns were too tasty! I only opened to initiate my nephew on habanos on a recent visit, and then, well...

My 4am bedtime Abr '12 Coh SigII (great night's sleep!):









Carnage started after my favorite nephew surprised me with a visit on his way through Houston. He started cigars this past year, so I initiated him into habanos. That resulted in a 24 hr herf that did a little damage (but was so worth it!):

Yeah, Tony, cleaned out a box of Parti Shorts! He's on your Parti Train now - that will be his first box.


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba espy celebratory SEEGAR all went well with my kid sister!
> Thank you JESUS for the BLESSING AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great news, Tony! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## protekk

A couple from the last couple of days:

2012 HU No.2 with some Jai Alai IPA



2008 Dip No.4 before Barbecue last night



Finally a 2011 Partagas SD4 with some Flower Power IPA for a nightcap:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TTecheTTe said:


> Please hit Tony for me...as usual my RG gun is f defective...
> 
> Dang these hot, young 4 '12 habanos! Monte#4 providing his first morning pleasuring, with his service of venti Cafe' Cubano. He insists on servicing another 3-5 times during the day; I should be ashamed that I permitted him to cougarize me, but I'm not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't plan on it, but been hitting Apr '12 Coh SigII hard - these young'ns were too tasty! I only opened to initiate my nephew on habanos on a recent visit, and then, well...
> 
> My 4am bedtime Abr '12 Coh SigII (great night's sleep!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carnage started after my favorite nephew surprised me with a visit on his way through Houston. He started cigars this past year, so I initiated him into habanos. That resulted in a 24 hr herf that did a little damage (but was so worth it!):
> 
> Yeah, Tony, cleaned out a box of Parti Shorts! He's on your Parti Train now - that will be his first box.


Yes i am smoking Oct 13 Siglo I's i gotta say they are fantastic. So much so i think i am putting down the shorts for a while!
Nice to see you back Classy Lady!


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1......just keep getting better and better


----------



## six10

OCT 12 Partagas Short 
View attachment 86367


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass 09 and an Captain Lawrence IPA!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Ahh, cracked another birthday box: '08 Por Larranaga ERAP Belicosos Extra

Waited to pair this with the bday 2004 PJ Cuvee Belle Epoque - and the combination was hea-ven-LY! So worth the wait! Half a bottle to go, so two more on deck!



















Cheers, Puff Friends! Everyday is a gift - celebrate! Carpe diem!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI Black coffee Peace all!


----------



## Merovius

2012 Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi Dog fish Head 120 IPA!


----------



## Sprouthog

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cohiba siglo I coffee black Ham and Egg sandwiches to go.
Peace to all!


----------



## concig

My first Monte Petit no.2 from a box of 10 dated November '13.
Surely it won't be the last, although it seems to need some more time.
Still,it smoked and burned very well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE 02 from a split with Gnarly Eggs sorry to see these go last one on deck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ah the witching hour is upon us lol!
SCDLH EL MORRO and a Witches' Brew - Brouwerij Van Steenberge N.V. what else:thumb::rapture:


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC and some Kona to start the day.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

H Upmann Magnum 46; velvety blanket of Havana aroma permeating throughout my soul! :angel:


----------



## protekk

A 2011 VR Unicos with some Flower Power IPA:


----------



## JRM03

A Punch Punch to start off the afternoon.


----------



## six10

Partagas Short
View attachment 86422


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BeHike 52 and an Maharaja IPA


----------



## Laynard




----------



## pmr1010

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2. Beautiful smoke with a nice summer citrus twist. I forgot about that, next week maybe a Long Island Iced Tea with one.


----------



## djsmiles

To finish off a wonderful day, courtesy of @protekk.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloIII Jamaican blue mountain black going out to Brunch soon Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## pmr1010

Bolivar Petite Corona. Mmmm...


----------



## concig

Partagas P2 very late last night.
Hoyo petit robusto in the afternoon today.
Tonight,is a football night,we'll see


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short after a big breakfast. Hup Holland! Down with our CONCACAF rivals!


----------



## sullen

2008 magnum 46


----------



## JRM03

Party Short for breakfast. You can never have enough of these guys!!!
You are my Idol Tony! Lightin up Behikes like its nothing but business.


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba 66 with my buddy Frankie the company was great the cigar Meh!
Day at the pool with friends and family Priceless!


----------



## Hubby

Parti Short and Bolivar PC....


----------



## djsmiles

Finishing off the weekend with a 2011 898 I received in the PIF/MAW, and some Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Saint Luis Rey Serie A


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee light and sweet


----------



## protekk

"11 CoRo and a Flower Power IPA last night:


----------



## jabuan

One of the sexiest representation of my 2012 box of coloniales.


----------



## jabuan

My bad. Double tap.


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked an DEC 12 H Upmann Royal Robusto last night. Better than the first I had 6 months ago but I think another 6 months and these will be awesome.


----------



## brazil stogie

thegunslinger said:


> Smoked an DEC 12 H Upmann Royal Robusto last night. Better than the first I had 6 months ago but I think another 6 months and these will be awesome.


I got a box from Jan 13 left...giving it more time as well!


----------



## stltimmy1979

Boli PC. Celebrating a nice end of fiscal quarter...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Regios Heineken.


----------



## BlueDevil07

PL panetela


----------



## six10

Romeo Coronita en cedro


----------



## brazil stogie

JL #2 , stoked to watch USA X BELGIUM tomorrow, later guys!


----------



## stltimmy1979

Quick RASS before heading out to watch the USMNT. Go get'em boys!


----------



## six10

Corona Junior
View attachment 86498


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Custom roll must be 15 years old and a Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA after a very busy day!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A Custom roll must be 15 years old and a Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA after a very busy day!


That sounds delicious! How did you enjoy it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That sounds delicious! How did you enjoy it?


I am smoking now as i type. I think its a little past its prime but still offers a very creamy smooth taste i am only a 1/3 of the way in. Its getting stronger i think the last 1/3 will be the best it always is for me. No matter what Cuban Cigar i smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

May 13 M2
I am optimistic. ...


----------



## brazil stogie

BHK 52 after sashimi!


----------



## djsmiles

JL 1 on this muggy evening.


----------



## Merovius

Late night D4



AGO '13. Its all there but a bit young still.


----------



## The invisible man

4am short, have to get them in where I can.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!


----------



## protekk

Punch Descobridores on my last night in New York until September:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V and a couple of Heinekens after busting my knuckles in 90 degree weather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR SERIE A and a Sam Adams watching the thunderstorms roll on by peace gents!


----------



## JG5000




----------



## Merovius

'08 Cazadores



Rich, smooth and flavorful. Delightful.


----------



## mata777

2011 R&J Short Churchill, mild but packed with awesome flavors!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba siglo I Coffee black hanging around waiting for the Fed-Ex man to come with my replacement phone.


----------



## concig

A partagas short from a box (november 2005) I got yesterday.
This cigar was the only from the box that was not perfect,having a long (half the length,starting from the foot) slit,of the wrapper and binder.
I thought I could try and smoke it instead of throwing it away,and guess what .
It smoked perfectly as if there was no problem whatsoever !!!!!!!!Perfect draw and razor sharp burn too !!!!!!!
All others are in perfect condition and are now in the freezer for a few days.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas Petite Corona Especiale`


----------



## asmartbull

AM Custom Robusto. ....wonderful


----------



## six10

Juan Lopez No.2 black coffee, Pandora and a day off...
View attachment 86535


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi and a Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA.


----------



## Merovius

Birthday 898 Oct '12


----------



## brazil stogie

BBF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Been smoking the ribs since 3 a.m many Partagas shorts and cups of coffee.
Enjoy the 4th all stay dry and safe.
Peace


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All the ribs are done just in time the showers are passing through. Everything else gets cooked under the awning or in the garage.
Psd#4 while finishing up!
Happy 4th to all.


----------



## madmarvcr

Happy July 4th everyone.
First cigar of the day, an RA ER Canada Gordito 2010
Smooth, Creamy, excellent, this one better than RASS if that's possible


----------



## BlueDevil07

Happy 4th! 

Just lit up a HdM 2. Total wind tunnel. Might toss it and switch to something else.


----------



## brazil stogie

Happy 4th y'all!!!


----------



## brazil stogie

Siglo IV while watching Germany X France


----------



## TTecheTTe

My toast, with greatest and gladdest gratitude, to all who serve today to keep us free - and to those who have given their lives to obtain it:

2008 Por Larranaga Belicoso Extra EAP, paired with a very apropos 2000 Smith Woodhouse Porto.










I smoke these with a fine champagne or vintage LL Meursault, but was out. Next best was the vintage port, which has turned out to very happy, and appropriate, accidental pairing. The sweetness is a perfect compliment to the delicate smoke.

Although I had other wine that might have gone as well, in the end I chose the Port; for:

1. The fortification of the wine represents the strength of our country and of those whom serve today to protect it. 
2. The ruby red color honors the blood that was shed to obtain our freedom, and the blood that is shed to maintain it.

I thank all whom serve from the depth of my heart. I ask that you thank your loved ones for me by giving them the biggest hug and kiss you can. I love them for their sacrifices, which at home are equally as great.


----------



## asmartbull

12 HURR
Love these


----------



## aea6574

Trini Robusto Extra wish some nice bourbon this afternoon.


----------



## JRM03

Party Short for breakfast and a Connie 1 for dinner.


----------



## djsmiles

Happy 4th all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Morning to all boy that was some party. I hope everyone had a great 4th!
Partagas short and very hot very black coffee peace to all.


----------



## protekk

'10 HU Connie #1 ....first one of vacation. Not a bad start:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Redux 4th of July party again last night damn am i hung over.
Cohiba lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate.
Waiting for everyone out to brunch we go.
Peace all happy sunday!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Cafe' cubano and Monte #4 . x4. But then, it's only 1pm...


----------



## TTecheTTe

djsmiles said:


> Happy 4th all.


Is that a Sig VI, Steve? Love that stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a Sam Adams


----------



## Jordan23

RASS and The Killing on netflix


----------



## Merovius

Especiale No.1


----------



## Passprotection

Merovius said:


> Especiale No.1


Now that is nice! on top of my WTT list.


----------



## djsmiles

TTecheTTe said:


> Is that a Sig VI, Steve? Love that stick.


It was actually a Robusto. 

Enjoying an ERDM Choix Supreme on my last night in DC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace all!


----------



## protekk

'08 Dip 4 with a Trappistes Rochefort 8 on a beautiful night.....life does not get much better than this:


----------



## asmartbull

Baby M2....much better this time a round


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a Sam Adams i am loving their new IPA series!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee black sure is quiet around here peace all!


----------



## pmr1010

Glenmorangie Lasanta and Juan Lopez Petite Corona. Good match, this little cigar held up to the Scotch very nicely.


----------



## asmartbull

PL Robusto. .....ok


----------



## protekk

An '07 Boli CE and a Chimay Grande Reserve:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scorcher today 90 degrees Petite Montie #2 and a DogFish head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## Sprouthog

Tat Cojonu 2012. Oops wrong thread.


----------



## ShaneG

Celebrated my entry to this sub forum with this

My first. I like it a lot! I need to go independently research how to get more of such a thing.


----------



## BlueDevil07

JL 1. Aging nicely. Picking up on some stone fruit flavors, sorta like freshly picked plum/apricot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and an iced coffee stay cool all Peace!


----------



## concig

A Partagas aristocrat from my latest buy.
Although quite young ( JUN 2013 ) it smoked perfectly.Great draw,rasor sharp burn,long ashes,no touch-ups.
A true Partagas and great value.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Regios on the back deck Iced Tea chaser.
I took yesterday and today off.
Ain't gonna fry my brain like i did last year on that boardwalk LOL!


----------



## protekk

Selectos Finos and a Trappiste Rochefort 8:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddies Frank and Jimmy are on their way over as i type.
Be-Hike 52's and some 15 year old Pappy on deck peace all!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Cohiba Siglo III, found this one hiding in the bottom of the humidor next to some other forgotten smokes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace all!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddies Frank and Jimmy are on their way over as i type.
> Be-Hike 52's and some 15 year old Pappy on deck peace all!


You got too much damn pappy!


----------



## ejewell

Had a RA Sup last night at the bar. Good stuff. 

Wish I could smoke more but it kills my work out.


----------



## six10

Juan Lopez No.2 
View attachment 86682


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham T.G.I.F!


----------



## concig

A Partagas Coronas senior in the morning and now a Hoyo Coronations. Not my favorite Hoyo,but it was my last one lying in the humidor,so,I decided to go for it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR REGIOS Sam Adams IPA.


----------



## The invisible man

May 12 Epi 2


----------



## BlueDevil07

An awful '13 Monte 2. Tastes like pencil shavings.


----------



## Joe Bonzo

The first party short from my newly acquired box. Damn good, but definitely in need of a bit more rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee black peace gents


----------



## greige matter

Bolivar PC with my morning tea. Wonderful!


----------



## madmarvcr

San Cristobal La Fuerza from '10 on a lazy Sunday morning


----------



## protekk

Epi No.1 on a beautiful afternoon:


----------



## Scott W.

madmarvcr said:


> San Cristobal La Fuerza from '10 on a lazy Sunday morning


It's Sunday where you live?


----------



## madmarvcr

Scott W. said:


> It's Sunday where you live?


Oh crap! lol. I was off yesterday, throwing my timing off


----------



## concig

A July '13 Hoyo petit robusto for the football semi final.
It turned out too grassy and young.If anything it matched perfectly with a bad game


----------



## Scott W.

madmarvcr said:


> Oh crap! lol. I was off yesterday, throwing my timing off


Thought you might have been vacationing in Australia or something.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA.


----------



## brazil stogie

Short after lunch, BBF during the Brazil match, JL #2 now. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## pmr1010

Cohiba Siglo VI and some fresh home made lemon iced tea. Really nice.


----------



## concig

Today is a very special day for me and my family.
My father was able with some help to get up from bed for the first time since Xmas 2013.
We had a very nice day all including his grand grand son whom he loves very much.
I have ready some of my favorite cc's in the soon-to-smoke drying box.I'm not sure what will be the first to pick but for a day like this it will surely be more than one before the day ends.
Peace and health to all


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

concig said:


> Today is a very special day for me and my family.
> My father was able with some help to get up from bed for the first time since Xmas 2013.
> We had a very nice day all including his grand grand son whom he loves very much.
> I have ready some of my favorite cc's in the soon-to-smoke drying box.I'm not sure what will be the first to pick but for a day like this it will surely be more than one before the day ends.
> Peace and health to all


Thats great news GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Blueberry pancakes how i love Sundays!
Peace all!


----------



## concig

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thats great news GOD BLESS!


Thank you Tony,
GOD BLESS ALL


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

concig said:


> Today is a very special day for me and my family.
> My father was able with some help to get up from bed for the first time since Xmas 2013.
> We had a very nice day all including his grand grand son whom he loves very much.
> I have ready some of my favorite cc's in the soon-to-smoke drying box.I'm not sure what will be the first to pick but for a day like this it will surely be more than one before the day ends.
> Peace and health to all


That's awesome to hear and a great way to start my day.
Thanks and RG bump for you!


----------



## six10

Short with black coffee gorgeous afternoon here have a good one everyone
View attachment 86744


----------



## asmartbull

Twas a good weekend
04 RyJ EL......great
08 SW............possibly the most consistent big boy year after year.
07 Finos.......what a difference a yr makes.
Tonight, 14 A M custom, corona gorda


----------



## protekk

Great news Nick. Much happiness and many blessings to you and your family!


----------



## protekk

concig said:


> Today is a very special day for me and my family.
> My father was able with some help to get up from bed for the first time since Xmas 2013.
> We had a very nice day all including his grand grand son whom he loves very much.
> I have ready some of my favorite cc's in the soon-to-smoke drying box.I'm not sure what will be the first to pick but for a day like this it will surely be more than one before the day ends.
> Peace and health to all


Great news Nick. Much happiness and many blessings to you and your family!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some friends just left just me and a Coro and my good buddy Sam Adams to keep me company!


----------



## protekk

'05 Monte especiales No.2 with some Chimay Blue:


----------



## concig

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's awesome to hear and a great way to start my day.
> Thanks and RG bump for you!





protekk said:


> Great news Nick. Much happiness and many blessings to you and your family!


Thank you both :smile:


----------



## JRM03

Partagas no.4


----------



## ejewell

Celebrating a glorious World Cup Victory....

Guess you can't guess which is me. haha.


----------



## Passprotection

ejewell said:


> Celebrating a glorious World Cup Victory....
> 
> Guess you can't guess which is me. haha.


Lol at the photobombed girl in orange.


----------



## ejewell

Passprotection said:


> Lol at the photobombed girl in orange.


she was stuffing her face pretty good. I had been there a bit already so she knew I was there.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 86767

T.R.Ex..........


----------



## jabuan

13 monte 3. Very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy day many Cubans all Partagas peace to all!


----------



## six10

'12 Romeo Tubo No.2
View attachment 86780


----------



## pmr1010

2013 Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2 and a Cherry Coke. Don't laugh, its a terrific pairing. Dr. Pepper is too!


----------



## brazil stogie

Monte 4, brrr...its freezing in Brazil! 59F


----------



## asmartbull

08 unicos.......well worth the wait....


----------



## JRM03

Siglo III. Not much going on, creamy on the palliate but kind of a downer, only a year so plenty of time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

First cigar of the day SLR Serie A Sam adams to wash it down.


----------



## brazil stogie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> First cigar of the day SLR Serie A Sam adams to wash it down.


Dang Tony, first of the day after 9pm??? What up??!!


----------



## smoking ash

Couldn't pass up the chance to enjoy the wonderful weather. Happy Wednesday! :smoke2:


----------



## six10

Reyes
View attachment 86812


----------



## concig

Bolivar Bonitas


----------



## asmartbull

07 BCE......perfect
AM Custom Robusto. ..one of the best cigars of the year

Edit...on the 07 I did go back to wetting the cigar prior to smoking and I think the the cooler wrapper may have helped....who know, but I will be experimenting a little more with this method


----------



## thebigk

asmartbull said:


> 07 BCE......perfect
> AM Custom Robusto. ..one of the best cigars of the year
> 
> Edit...on the 07 I did go back to wetting the cigar prior to smoking and I think the the cooler wrapper may have helped....who know, but I will be experimenting a little more with this method


Al was the AM from 2014 or did it have some time on it the three I have had were all 13-14 and were great is it even worth aging them


----------



## asmartbull

thebigk said:


> Al was the AM from 2014 or did it have some time on it the three I have had were all 13-14 and were great is it even worth aging them


I think 1/14


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 86826

P.M. & Sweet Tea...........


----------



## brazil stogie

Wildone said:


> View attachment 86826
> 
> P.M. & Sweet Tea...........


Looks delicious David!


----------



## Sprouthog

T Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brazil stogie said:


> Dang Tony, first of the day after 9pm??? What up??!!


I know thats like unbelievable i wake up with a seegar in my hand. LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC this morning HU#2 now peace all!


----------



## protekk

Bolivar Simones after lunch celebrating my 10th wedding anniversary:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

protekk said:


> Bolivar Simones after lunch celebrating my 10th wedding anniversary:


Congratulations brother!!! Hope you are having a good time over there in Europe.


----------



## Jordan23

from 2012


----------



## Jordan23

protekk said:


> Bolivar Simones after lunch celebrating my 10th wedding anniversary:


Happy anniversary Mike!


----------



## Sprouthog

COH Lance


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Jordan23 said:


> from 2012


Cute dog and stick stick!
Mind letting me know the breed?


----------



## thebigk

My first Connie A


----------



## The invisible man

Monte PE May 13, my 2nd one, have to say I am not liking these much so far. Maybe a few years rest will do them some justice.


----------



## asmartbull

09 Trinidad ROBUSTO T
Makes ya feel like royalty.


----------



## ejewell

thebigk said:


> My first Connie A


How are they


----------



## brazil stogie

rice and beans with steak for lunch, now celebrating puff's return with a party short!


----------



## six10

brazil stogie said:


> ...now celebrating puff's return with a party short!


Same here!!!


----------



## concig

Monte PE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar 3 fingers of Pappy peace all!


----------



## UTKhodgy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Short Bolivar 3 fingers of Pappy peace all!


You must be related to Mammy to get all of this Pappy. Drinking a fire Four Roses OBSK Private Barrel selection. Don't tell them, but it is better than the 125th Anniversary and nearly as good as the 2013 LE Single Barrel!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Short Bolivar 3 fingers of Pappy peace all!





UTKhodgy said:


> You must be related to Mammy to get all of this Pappy. Drinking a fire Four Roses OBSK Private Barrel selection. Don't tell them, but it is better than the 125th Anniversary and nearly as good as the 2013 LE Single Barrel!


Andrew, That's what I'm sayin!!!! Maybe he knows who took those some 10,000 bottles or whatever of the Pappy...

And Tony you were right about the Short Bolivars, Picked up a box and smoked one ROTT. Definitely gonna be good fantastic once they acclimate.


----------



## smoking ash

HU Connie1


----------



## concig

Partagas shorts in the morning and another one now.


----------



## Passprotection

A Monti #4 that's a bit too fresh. Have to let the others rest for a year or so before I try again.


----------



## sjcruiser36

PD5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> You must be related to Mammy to get all of this Pappy. Drinking a fire Four Roses OBSK Private Barrel selection. Don't tell them, but it is better than the 125th Anniversary and nearly as good as the 2013 LE Single Barrel!





ejewell said:


> Andrew, That's what I'm sayin!!!! Maybe he knows who took those some 10,000 bottles or whatever of the Pappy...
> 
> And Tony you were right about the Short Bolivars, Picked up a box and smoked one ROTT. Definitely gonna be good fantastic once they acclimate.


Hows that song go ah yes i remember!

I get by with a little help from my friends!
Those short bolivars rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch from 2013 bought them last year put them away.
Today was my son Dominick's 16th birthday.
So i broke them out everyone loved them me included.
It was like seeing an old friend that came home from college.
I gotta say i hope they are all this good.


----------



## thebigk

A CoRo and Coors
View attachment 86912


----------



## JG5000

I had my first super partagas. Wasn't expecting much, it was very good.


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked a RASS on lunch break. Mmm mmm good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Frank is on his way Behike 52's on deck bucket with ice and beer on the back porch peace all!


----------



## jabuan

What else would I be smoking on the man's birthday? Who am I kidding? I don't need his bday to smoke a perfect BCJ.


----------



## sjcruiser36

RASS


----------



## Laynard

I'm jumping on the birthday bandwagon. BPC:


----------



## Sprouthog

BBF


----------



## Calikind

Monti #4


----------



## brazil stogie

SCDLH El Principe


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Rascc


----------



## Keeper01




----------



## AuTechCoM

Keeper01 said:


>


Jealous of that... I am thinking about lighting a Maduro 5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch 13 nice stick


----------



## UTKhodgy

Calikind said:


> Monti #4


I can't quit staring at that Pliny!


----------



## brazil stogie

COLA with coffee!


----------



## BlueDevil07

RA Superior yesterday


----------



## Sprouthog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Punch Punch 13 nice stick


And the ones I've had have gotten better with rest.

T Reyes tonight


----------



## thebigk

09 slr dc 
View attachment 86949


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 86950

P.L. & few fingers Garrison......


----------



## djsmiles

HUHC earlier tonight.


----------



## jabuan

12 SLR regio


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black.
Showers passing through as soon as it clears up out to brunch.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Sprouthog

PSD4


----------



## The invisible man

BlueDevil07 said:


> RA Superior yesterday


So, what did you think?


----------



## Merovius

BBF


----------



## thebigk

Smoking a a good 2012 Monte 2


----------



## jabuan

thebigk said:


> 09 slr dc
> View attachment 86949


Very nice. I've become a fan of SLR. That dc is fuggin huge though! Only time I'd smoke a dc is while watching a football game or games. Just too much of a time commitment.


----------



## brazil stogie

jabuan said:


> Very nice. I've become a fan of SLR. That dc is fuggin huge though! Only time I'd smoke a dc is while watching a football game or games. Just too much of a time commitment.


It is my choice of sunday smoke when I am not golfing and watching a game on tv.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie # 2 from 02 peace gents!


----------



## thebigk

jabuan said:


> Very nice. I've become a fan of SLR. That dc is fuggin huge though! Only time I'd smoke a dc is while watching a football game or games. Just too much of a time commitment.


 I don't smoke many but would be happy if I could only smoke that one it was great


----------



## egoo33

About to fire up my first HDM Epicure Deluxe


----------



## asmartbull

07 CCE. ...imho, the most consistent COH yr to yr


----------



## djsmiles

JL 1. Hope the sky doesn't open up again while I'm enjoying this stick.


----------



## concig

A Partagas aristocrats with morning coffee.
Can that be plum? These are only from JUN2013 ???


----------



## Juicestain

Dame fine smoke.
Actually from Sunday night, pretty lazy on my documenting lately.


----------



## BlueDevil07

The invisible man said:


> So, what did you think?


Not bad. Wasn't sure what to expect. I got apple on the cold draw, but the smoke flavors were a tad muted, and there was an odd flavor of boiled egg/cruciferous vegetable (craziness, I know). I wonder if some sulfur was present or made its way in the soil (maybe from fertilizer?). I'll try one again in a few months.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite #2 and a Sam adams after a long but rewarding day.


----------



## CeeGar

2010 CoRo today. All I can say is if you don't have some of these squirreled away, you should! These things are coming along so nicely. It was hitting all the marks. A luxurious, velvety smoke...a real finger burner. Enough to make me break out the camera, lol.


----------



## Scott W.

'12 Reyes


----------



## Passprotection

CeeGar said:


> 2010 CoRo today. All I can say is if you don't have some of these squirreled away, you should! These things are coming along so nicely. It was hitting all the marks. A luxurious, velvety smoke...a real finger burner. Enough to make me break out the camera, lol.


Colin the camera is upside down man (had to sorry). Yeah the CoRo is definitely on my to try list. Glad to hear that you enjoyed


----------



## CeeGar

Passprotection said:


> Colin the camera is upside down man (had to sorry). Yeah the CoRo is definitely on my to try list. Glad to hear that you enjoyed


Hmmm. So what else is on your "to try" list?


----------



## Passprotection

CeeGar said:


> Hmmm. So what else is on your "to try" list?


:tape:

Nothing. Nothing at all


----------



## CeeGar

Passprotection said:


> :tape:
> 
> Nothing. Nothing at all


Ok. You had your chance. Be seeing you.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

My first ever I think I like it more because it might be forbidden

http://s475.photobucket.com/user/pdq_wizzard/media/20140729_204717_2.jpg.html


----------



## usafvet509

A Cohiba Siglo IV on the occasion of my bday, and the beginning of EMT school. This be my first official CC, not counting the Johnny O. And it is awesome, and it is thanks to @Old Smokey. Thanks again, Steve!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

pdq_wizzard said:


> My first ever I think I like it more because it might be forbidden
> 
> http://s475.photobucket.com/user/pdq_wizzard/media/20140729_204717_2.jpg.html


phone keep uploading the same one to Photobucket and I deleted the wrong one :mmph:


----------



## Old Smokey

usafvet509 said:


> A Cohiba Siglo IV on the occasion of my bday, and the beginning of EMT school. This be my first official CC, not counting the Johnny O. And it is awesome, and it is thanks to @Old Smokey. Thanks again, Steve!


Trent, I am glad you enjoyed it. Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## protekk

Enjoying a 2013 CF custom Dalias......cocoa, dark chocolate and some black cherry = very nice:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CF custom roll Behike nice Seegar Sam Adams Ipa as well peace all!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

protekk said:


> Enjoying a 2013 CF custom Dalias......cocoa, dark chocolate and some black cherry = very nice:





TonyBrooklyn said:


> CF custom roll Behike nice Seegar Sam Adams Ipa as well peace all!


Just curious, would anyone mind filling me in what a CF custom is? Whether it be here or through PM?


----------



## asmartbull

07 Sig lV
A good cigar, but I really prefer the classic series more


----------



## protekk

A 2012 Espy with a few (too many) Chimay Blues last night:


----------



## BlueDevil07

HdM Palmas Extra


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## asmartbull

11 RR
Really good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch 13 my old friend is back!
Glad they got the blend straightened out.
Boy did i miss these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Just curious, would anyone mind filling me in what a CF custom is? Whether it be here or through PM?


Carlos Fernandez Martinez is a cigar roller from Cuba!
He visits LCDH's where he rolls Cuban Leaf into magical cigars.
He usually visits Cancun and Tijuana.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Carlos Fernandez Martinez is a cigar roller from Cuba!
> He visits LCDH's where he rolls Cuban Leaf into magical cigars.
> He usually visits Cancun and Tijuana.


That's good to know! Mike also sent me a PM about it. 
Just curious, are these officially sanctioned by Habanos SA?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's good to know! Mike also sent me a PM about it.
> Just curious, are these officially sanctioned by Habanos SA?


Not to my knowledge no.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Not to my knowledge no.


Interesting. Thanks for letting me know brother! 
I got a Monsdale in my humidor. I don't think I got the heart to burn it yet.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party V 898


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87053

T.R.Ex. & Ice Cream Cake.......


----------



## hott wheellzz

A couple of nights ago for my brothers last night as a bachelor. Drinking some Glenlevit 21 with it.

However, for being a super premium stick we were both unimpressed. We have a box with 2 years on it sitting, so hopefully they age well.


----------



## protekk

'11 Juan Lopez No.1 with a Chimay Blue. Happy Friday!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee black Frosted flakes and milk.
There GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black brunch later.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## concig

Monte PE.


----------



## momo439

Hoyo de Monterey Grand Epicure EL 2013


----------



## wrx04

Monte 2 to start off day one of my nine day vacation.


----------



## Heath

upmann mag 46 '13 tasty


----------



## Merovius

hott wheellzz said:


> A couple of nights ago for my brothers last night as a bachelor. Drinking some Glenlevit 21 with it.
> 
> However, for being a super premium stick we were both unimpressed. We have a box with 2 years on it sitting, so hopefully they age well.


Yeah man, found them to be surprisingly mild for such a high priming leaf. Hunters and Frankau lists 'em at Full, the ones out of my two boxes (BHK54-10/13; BHK52-7/12) have been Mild-Med . But it does beg a question for me and Id love some feedback from guys that have been burning these regularly for years. Ive heard these need 3-5 years, will that just take out the "youngness" or will it actually develop more flavor, complexity and body? My experience with aged CCs has generally yielded a more refined and sometimes more complex profile but also typically more subtle and mild.


----------



## CeeGar

Merovius said:


> Yeah man, found them to be surprisingly mild for such a high priming leaf. Hunters and Frankau lists 'em at Full, the ones out of my two boxes (BHK54-10/13; BHK52-7/12) have been Mild-Med . But it does beg a question for me and Id love some feedback from guys that have been burning these regularly for years. Ive heard these need 3-5 years, will that just take out the "youngness" or will it actually develop more flavor, complexity and body? My experience with aging has generally yielded a more refined and sometimes more complex profile but also typically more subtle and mild.


Well, you are the first person I've seen call them mild. My experience has been that they can be harsh and a little bitter. The flavors are there, but honestly, I think these will be strong smokes for many years to come. I'm hoping that time will smooth the rough edges to really let the character come through. I have smoked every size and have pretty much the same opinion about them all. 10 plus years for these smokes will not be out of the question even a little. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brazil stogie

CORO on this lovely sunday afternoon in Sao Paulo, Brazil.


----------



## Sprouthog

JL2


----------



## Merovius

June 2011


----------



## jabuan

Expensive isn't always good and cheap isn't always bad. This happens to be cheap and good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Be-Hike 52 after some BBQ Beer and friends and family!
Life is good enjoy it my friends!
And before you go to bed tonight remember to thank the man upstairs!


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## Scott W.

An '06 Monte #2


----------



## smoking ash

HU Robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Long day indeed H Upmann #2 and a Sam Adams to relax!


----------



## jabuan

Mahalo @thebigk. Ok. I now get the allure of the monte 2. Very nice.


----------



## djsmiles

CoRo and some Kona.


----------



## Scott W.

BHK 54. The thing blew up on me. My hygros are reading 64 so I'm jot sure what's up.


----------



## madmarvcr

Yesterday, Trinidad Coloniales SUE FEB 14
Smoked one ROTT. It was excellent. I was not expecting it to be this good being this young.


----------



## smoking ash

Famosos



Been a outstanding summer so far weather wise here! Happy Tuesday :dude::bounce:


----------



## concig

Hoyo Epicure 2 after some good rest in the humidor.Nice.


----------



## asmartbull

RACF........IFFY construction at best
Very good flavor


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar and a Heineken peace all!


----------



## hott wheellzz

Yeah my brother and I both thought they were very mild sticks as well. We were definitely expecting a fuller profile, but that isn't what we got. I don't remember exactly right now as my brother picked these ones up, but I think they were from either late 2012 or early 2013. so maybe these needed a little more time, but being such premium sticks the fact that they weren't quite there was disappointing.



Merovius said:


> Yeah man, found them to be surprisingly mild for such a high priming leaf. Hunters and Frankau lists 'em at Full, the ones out of my two boxes (BHK54-10/13; BHK52-7/12) have been Mild-Med . But it does beg a question for me and Id love some feedback from guys that have been burning these regularly for years. Ive heard these need 3-5 years, will that just take out the "youngness" or will it actually develop more flavor, complexity and body? My experience with aged CCs has generally yielded a more refined and sometimes more complex profile but also typically more subtle and mild.


----------



## concig

Partagas aristocrats with morning coffee.


----------



## madmarvcr

Yesterday, H Upmann No. 2, 2011
Better than recent Monty 2's


----------



## madmarvcr

HdM petit robustos before heading to work


----------



## protekk

An '04 RyJ Hermosos No.2 EL with a craft beer from the Netherlands called Hill Devil double IPA...not a bad day:


----------



## Sprouthog

PLPC


----------



## Sprouthog

ERDM lonsdale


----------



## Ants

R&J No. 2 with a double espresso on the patio.


----------



## protekk

'99 Partagas 898 washed down with Chimay Blue....Just a couple left and I'll be sad when these are gone:


----------



## UTKhodgy

protekk said:


> '99 Partagas 898 washed down with Chimay Blue....Just a couple left and I'll be sad when these are gone:


Hell yea, love 898s. Bet those 99s are incredible.


----------



## protekk

UTKhodgy said:


> Hell yea, love 898s. Bet those 99s are incredible.


The 898's are a top 3 cigar for me and the 99's are an excellent example of a finely aged havana


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee breakfast on the way peace to all!


----------



## Cocker_dude

After a long week of work, I decided to celebrate the end of it with my first CC and a 21 year old Glenlivet. Wow...to both.


----------



## madmarvcr

PSD4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late start today Punch -Punch 13 headed out the door great day to all!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Vegueros Seoane, last one out of a fiver I got last year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jamaican Blue Mountain estate black.
Cohiba Lancero going to brunch soon.
Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Wildone

Noella & Coffee....... Happy Sunday..........
View attachment 87219


----------



## Merovius

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Late start today Punch -Punch 13 headed out the door great day to all!


'09 Punch Punch Tubos



The burn really needs to slow down!


----------



## UTKhodgy

First ever Monte 2 (GUT ABR 13) for the 1-year anniversary. Steaks and Goose Island Sofie on deck then Pappy 15 for dessert.


----------



## thechasm442

I can finally post here thanks to a sweet bomb from @jp1979

On a related note...this little guy is in the running for my new budget smoke.


----------



## jabuan

12 PSD4 and Tabasco chocolate. Magic.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 Cohiba CCE. I know I'm probably smoking these at least 5 years too early. But no way I'd pony up 300 a box for these. Not much there but Cohiba sweet grassiness, slight black pepper, hints of honey/vanilla, and creamy retrohale. Dont get me wrong it was good. But at the price point I expect great. Maybe with Cohiba I'll stick with occasional robustos and siglos.


----------



## BlueDevil07

RG Perla and a New Belgium Trippel. Good deal of ammonia coming off the perla. Taste buds and smell were screwed up for a long time, but this is a good sign I think.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Had a quick RyJ Club out on the terrace of the hotel room we are in.


----------



## Shemp75

was feeling for something "Unique"

So i smoked a Enrique Mons Jr "Monsdale" custom roll


----------



## brazil stogie

This weekend...Petit #2 , Double Edmundo, VG Famoso, HU Connie A. All these were first time for me, all tasty! My favorite was the Connie A. Have a great week fellow puffers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brazil stogie said:


> This weekend...Petit #2 , Double Edmundo, VG Famoso, HU Connie A. All these were first time for me, all tasty! My favorite was the Connie A. Have a great week fellow puffers!


Thanks Ed you have a great week too!
SCDLH EL MORRO and a heineken peace to all!


----------



## JustinThyme

PSD4


----------



## sjcruiser36

Enjoying an El Rey Del Mundo with my buddy.
View attachment 87245


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87246

Oficios + Rum n Coke = Relaxed......


----------



## The invisible man

jabuan said:


> 12 PSD4 and Tabasco chocolate. Magic.


Spicey chocolate tobasco? Do you take shots or dab it on your tounge between puffs or what?


----------



## jabuan

The invisible man said:


> Spicey chocolate tobasco? Do you take shots or dab it on your tounge between puffs or what?


It's not a sauce. They're actually small wedges of chocolate. Eat a piece very couple of puffs. I only had like 3 or 4 wedges. The chocolate is extremely rich for me.


----------



## The invisible man

jabuan said:


> It's not a sauce. They're actually small wedges of chocolate. Eat a piece very couple of puffs. I only had like 3 or 4 wedges. The chocolate is extremely rich for me.


Sounds good, had some chipotle chocolate at a whiskey tasting in SF last year, gooood stuff.Never ate chocolate and smoked though, I'll have to try that.


----------



## djsmiles

ERDM Choix Supreme and some Kona


----------



## brazil stogie

Broke out a new party short cab, went 5 days without one!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH PUNCH 13 Shot of Tequila and a Sam Adams Peace to all!


----------



## protekk

A couple of beauties today. First up an '08 Dip 4 for a rare morning smoke:


Followed up by an '11 Behike 52 after a huge seafood lunch:


----------



## LGHT

Someone other than me actually likes Diplo's!! Yeah!


----------



## False Cast

No pics but a very good Monte 4. I need to try a Diplo 2 before they go the way of the Diplo 4!


----------



## protekk

LGHT said:


> Someone other than me actually likes Diplo's!! Yeah!


Definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## thegunslinger

Bolivar Royal Corona.


----------



## BlueDevil07

'12 RASCC. Odd perfumey flavor at the start. Anyone ever tasted this before?


----------



## asmartbull

1 yr old Des Dieux
These will go down for years, but taste promising


----------



## defetis

This was amazing


----------



## protekk

Sublime with some Chimay Blue. I am still not sold on the sublimes. They are good but not great to me:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Sublime with some Chimay Blue. I am still not sold on the sublimes. They are good but not great to me:


Don't despair i never cared for them either!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regios and a Sam Adams


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87292

D.C. & Tea...... Pleasant night as the Rain falls.......


----------



## pmr1010

Bolivar PC and a coffee, light and sweet.


----------



## brazil stogie

Wildone said:


> View attachment 87292
> 
> D.C. & Tea...... Pleasant night as the Rain falls.......


very nice David!


----------



## Shemp75

just got them in but with a box code of 2013 i was thinking they was good to go



it was awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and some tequila peace to all!


----------



## pmr1010

Partagas Short and some iced tea. Store bought unfortunately...


----------



## thebigk

A 2012 H.U. #2 with a local brew


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short and a Stone Saison


----------



## jp1979

Smoked a Monte Open Eagle and HDM Epicure Especial (which was awesome) while golfing today. Was paired up with a guy that was burning through Tabak Especials like they were Marb lights... got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## egoo33

Bolivar PC


----------



## egoo33

Round 2 HDM Epicure De Luxe it's official I'm a full on convert to the darkside


----------



## protekk

2011 Upmann SW and all is good in my world:


----------



## Wildone

Fundi......... To end the Eve.........


----------



## tmoran

Popped my Habano cherry this morning! Coffee and a Party Short for a very generous BOTL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche Breakfast Burrito.


----------



## Jordan23

tmoran said:


> Popped my Habano cherry this morning! Coffee and a Party Short for a very generous BOTL.


Congrats! What did you think of the short?


----------



## tmoran

Jordan23 said:


> Congrats! What did you think of the short?


I thought it was excellent. I'm not sure if I get the whole twang thing yet. There was a slightly sour taste on my lips, which I enjoy, but not sure that if that is it. I'm not much for identifying exotic flavors in my tobacco, but it was very smooth and definitely paired well with black coffee. I can see why people enjoy these in the morning.

I guess the best indicator of what I thought of it was that immediately after smoking it, I placed my second CC order. I didn't order any more Party Shorts, because I still want to try as many different marcas as possible, but I like the general flavor profile and could definitely see myself sliding down the slipper slope of the dark side. There are some stronger NC's I like, but I tend to enjoy the mild to medium sticks in smaller vitolas, so I guess it is natural I would end up enjoying the Habanos.


----------



## concig

tmoran said:


> I guess the best indicator of what I thought of it was that immediately after smoking it, I placed my second CC order. I didn't order any more Party Shorts, because I still want to try as many different marcas as possible, but I like the general flavor profile and could definitely see myself sliding down the slipper slope of the dark side. There are some stronger NC's I like, but I tend to enjoy the mild to medium sticks in smaller vitolas, so I guess it is natural I would end up enjoying the Habanos.


Smaller cc vitolas are not necessarily mild to medium.
In fact many of them are quite strong.
I am now smoking a Partagas Aristocrat and it is really strong. I would recommend it to any one who likes the shorts,it is my everyday smoke for sometime now as I cannot easily get any shorts here any longer.
I am a Partagas fan for many years and I can tell this is a real Partagas by all means.
Price is great too,something like 25-30% cheaper than the shorts, and are a bit "longer" too 
Enjoy your journey to the cc world !!!


----------



## tmoran

concig said:


> Smaller cc vitolas are not necessarily mild to medium.
> In fact many of them are quite strong.
> I am now smoking a Partagas Aristocrat and it is really strong. I would recommend it to any one who likes the shorts,it is my everyday smoke for sometime now as I cannot easily get any shorts here any longer.
> I am a Partagas fan for many years and I can tell this is a real Partagas by all means.
> Price is great too,something like 25-30% cheaper than the shorts, and are a bit "longer" too
> Enjoy your journey to the cc world !!!


Thanks, I will have to add them to my next list. Getting into the CC's is really almost like starting back at square one, but that is half the fun. The helpful community here also makes it much less intimidating.


----------



## streetz166

Monte No. 2 last night


----------



## jaysalti

RG Perlas. My first RG... Not my last. Courtesy of Eric. Thanks man!


----------



## Jordan23

While watching "End of Watch"


----------



## Keeper01

One of my favorite CC's that I've tried so far.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Second forbidden I have had


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Bolivar coronas junior with some espresso


----------



## Merovius




----------



## jp1979

Smoked a siglo 2 and a ryj church on the course this morning.....


----------



## thegunslinger

Smoked FANTASTIC Bolivar Coronas Junior. Wish every stick could be this good.


----------



## egoo33

@Jordan23 Great movie have you seen street kings?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SigloII this morning Coro while BBQing this afternoon.
Company just left Behike 52 and a Founders Devil Dancer triple IPA on deck.


----------



## Jordan23

egoo33 said:


> @Jordan23 Great movie have you seen street kings?


Naw, I just checked and its not on netflix for stream. If its good though, I may have to seek it out.


----------



## egoo33

Jordan23 said:


> Naw, I just checked and its not on netflix for stream. If its good though, I may have to seek it out.


Check it out its all by David Ayer who did Training Day and Harsh Times and the new Arnold movie Sabotage


----------



## Ky70

These are coming along nicely after I left em alone for about 10 months.


----------



## concig

Partagas Coronas Senior.


----------



## djsmiles

Ky70 said:


> These are coming along nicely after I left em alone for about 10 months.


Where did you get that cigar holder?

JL1 for me today.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87421

CoRo & few fingers Hibiki.........


----------



## smoking ash

Upmann goodness


----------



## Ky70

djsmiles said:


> Where did you get that cigar holder?
> 
> JL1 for me today.


Steve, google cigarbrake. I've used these more this summer than I do a standard ashrtray. Price is right and it functions well as a holder/makeshift ashtray


----------



## djsmiles

Ky70 said:


> Steve, google cigarbrake. I've used these more this summer than I do a standard ashrtray. Price is right and it functions well as a holder/makeshift ashtray


Cool, thanks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My cousin Frank just got in from Europe stopping by to say hello.
Cohiba Espys and some 20 year old Pappy on deck.
Awaiting his arrival.


----------



## djsmiles

PSD4


----------



## concig

Quinero Brevas while I was out for some errands.
I much prefer their robusto Favoritos.


----------



## brazil stogie

Siglo I after lunch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Punch 13 and a Lake Placid craft beer.


----------



## protekk

Last night a 2007 Boli CE.....a great smoke:


Tonight a La Escepcion with a Super Bock Imperial Stout.....Another great cigar and I'll just say that Portugal is lacking in the "specialty" beer industry compared to the U.S.:


----------



## JustinThyme

2013 Boli PC ROTT! Couldn't help myself.:smoke:


----------



## brazil stogie

JustinThyme said:


> 2013 Boli PC ROTT! Couldn't help myself.:smoke:


just had a fresh one too!


----------



## Passprotection

"Short" break before I cut grass.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

View attachment 87510


----------



## Merovius

JLPC July '12


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and an Arrogant Bastard Ale!


----------



## egoo33

Boli PC


----------



## tedski

'85 Rafael Gonzales Vitola G


----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## Passprotection

tedski said:


> '85 Rafael Gonzales Vitola G


As in 1985?! Now that is some serious age.


----------



## Sprouthog

HU Sir Winston


----------



## madmarvcr

Party short, 2007, gifted from friend


----------



## jabuan

TonyBrooklyn said:


> SigloII this morning Coro while BBQing this afternoon.
> Company just left Behike 52 and a Founders Devil Dancer triple IPA on deck.


Sounds like you're living my dream. Very nice nice brotha.


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## momo439

El Rey Del Mundo Ifantes Cuba RE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and an Arrogant Bastard ale after some homemade Pizza.


----------



## JustinThyme

RASS while Murphy the Lab waters the grass on our evening walk.


----------



## Jordan23

QDO. Nice woody herbal profile with an interesting citrus sweetness. May be to light in body for my taste, though.


----------



## Passprotection

Jordan23 said:


> QDO. Nice woody herbal profile with an interesting citrus sweetness. May be to light in body for my taste, though.


I thought the same think when I smoked one this morning. Way too light even for the AM.


----------



## Jordan23

Passprotection said:


> I thought the same think when I smoked one this morning. Way too light even for the AM.


Yeah...good cigar...just not for me.


----------



## CeeGar

Jordan23 said:


> Yeah...good cigar...just not for me.


Same here. These just aren't strong enough for my goat palate.


----------



## Shemp75

for the life of me can't remember who blessed me with this stick but i am extremely grateful for it

A custom rolled CC lancero (my guess is it was a johnny-0?)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Coffee Black and strong God how i missed these!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another short and Black coffee making up for lost time on this cloudy Saturday peace all!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Coffee black, ham biscuits, bacon, sausage and eggs with a Party Short sitting in the shadows of Bristol Motor Speedway


----------



## pmr1010

I ended last night with a August 2011 Partagas Series D No 4 and a coffee and I started today off with the same thing. A gift from my boss, nice!


----------



## jabuan

Passprotection said:


> "Short" break before I cut grass.


I've been using a punch on my minutes lately and it has not disappointed!


----------



## Passprotection

jabuan said:


> I've been using a punch on my minutes lately and it has not disappointed!


Yeah punches are great if the draw is not too tight - my favorite cut for sure.


----------



## jabuan

first time i've every gotten a hint of peanut butter in a cigar. fuggin tasty as hell!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

HU Connie 1 today. The best hot weather cigar I've found.


----------



## aea6574

Monte 2 this afternoon. Enjoyable.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## imported_mark_j

Smoked my first CC this afternoon. It was a little Fonseca (very) petit corona wrapped in this weird white foam/paper. Courtesy of Tobias Lutz.

H O L Y C R A P

It was the best cigar I've ever smoked. My wife took a draw and could only say "wow". The damn little thing burned for almost an hour. Incredible. I should have snapped a picture of it. I smoked an Illusione Epenay this morning and the Fonseca curb stomped it.


----------



## wrx04

PSD4 from '05

Very good


----------



## Frankenstein

montecristo petit edmundo from 2010 - burned the fingertips in this balmy evening.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Although not today as I haven't been near my laptop for a couple of days - had a HUHC on Friday evening for a digital herf event on FB organised by Dave at the Cigar Jukebox. Was rather nice, but got a little hit from the nic I wasn't anticipating.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87573

R.A.C.F. & Coffee....... Happy Sunday........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The usual for me on this lovely Sunday.
Cohiba SigloIII Jamaican Blue Mountain estate iced coffee.
Going out to a Brunch Happy Sunday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## concig

Monte petit tubos.Got some of these from a LCDH's reseller who had them on offer at less than 5.50 euros per stick.
Very happy I must say, I have always liked these slightly better than the no.4,their construction is more consistent .
Might get some more before the offer ends.


----------



## Sprouthog

HUHC


----------



## JustinThyme

Saint Luis Rey Regios


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Por Larranaga Montecarlo


----------



## BlueDevil07

PSD4 from Aug 13. These need a long nap.


----------



## Merovius

Suitcase special - Monte EL 520


----------



## djsmiles

Had this fine RA Superiores after launching my gf's 1911 recoil spring plug in to the unknown. Lol


----------



## protekk

2011 Connie No.1 with a Rochefort 8......possibly my last cigar in Portugal and a great one it was:


----------



## brazil stogie

Siglo I after lunch. Great week everybody!


----------



## asmartbull

09 Finos......good but not as good as the BCE with the same age


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a Heineken peace all!


----------



## JustinThyme

Boli PC


----------



## szyzk

Hey all, it's been a while!

It's currently sunny, about 72 degrees here... Have a giant mason jar filled with a sweet, sweet mojito - HC3, homemade turbinado syrup, spearmint from my garden, and Key Lime that my buddy in FL grew & overnighted to me - in my left hand and in my right is an Upmann Mag 50 of undetermined age. It's a great evening!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Monte Open Junior. Draw is tight


----------



## knilas

'12 Rascc. Tasty!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH PUNCH 13 Damn nice stick!
Glass of Hard Lemonade as well!


----------



## djsmiles

CoRo and some coffee.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

HUHC SUB 10/11 compliments of @protekk 
Thank you so much for some very awesome smokes!!! Much needed after such a stressful week.


----------



## szyzk

HUHC and a Bustello iced coffee. Still muggy from last night. This is a great way to start the day!


----------



## szyzk

On my way out the door I opened a humidor I rarely venture into and grabbed a Johnny-O WF Coronas Extras from August 2011. I have about 20 of these left, if they continue to age this well I can't imagine how they'll taste in another few years!


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

898v and a protein shake


----------



## egoo33

Couldn't wait RYJ short church


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87620

Punch on this pleasant Eve.......


----------



## six10

JUL 13 Rascc. After a couple of months rest the flavors have really opened up big time. Perfumy sweet cedar cherry twang.
View attachment 87632


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

JL #2 , a few pours of crown and the new live Lucero album. A great evening.


----------



## Frankenstein

2011 Party short. Bursting with flavor! I have resorted to guillotining as v cutting is too tight of a draw on this batch.


----------



## protekk

13 RA Superiores and a Bell Two Hearted Ale last night:


----------



## Merovius

protekk said:


> 13 RA Superiores and a Bell Two Hearted Ale last night:


Thats encouraging, got a box on the way. Hope its '13!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 three fingers of Makers Mark Reserve single barrel T.G.I.F!


----------



## Jordan23

HUHC from 2013.


----------



## egoo33

Jordan23 said:


> HUHC from 2013.


What's the smoke time on that 30 min?


----------



## bresdogsr

Last night a RyJ Exhibition #4 FEB 13 much better than 6 months ago.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Por Larranaga Montecarlos w/ a Dos Equis


----------



## Jordan23

egoo33 said:


> What's the smoke time on that 30 min?


Eric, probably for most. But I'm slow smokers, so close to 50 mins for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace gents!:dude:


----------



## protekk

An '06 Imperiales with a two hearted ale last night. The beer was good but the cigar was great:


----------



## jabuan

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The usual for me on this lovely Sunday.
> Cohiba SigloIII Jamaican Blue Mountain estate iced coffee.
> Going out to a Brunch Happy Sunday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My 13 siglo III started out bland as hell. Glad it was patient. It turned into one of the best cigars I've ever had. Really came alive in the second third. Third third was utter sexiness. Not bad for a "young" cohiba. I'm gonna have to get my hands on some aged / rested cohibas to see the difference. Hows it possible that these get even better? Hahahaha


----------



## Heath

starting the day off on a high note
'11 monte #4 and folgers classic roast


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87653

P 1 & Coffee.... On this pleasant Morn......


----------



## Merovius

Lookin good David!

'09 Familiar for me


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO Sam Adams Latitude IPA Peace to all!


----------



## [email protected]

Boli jc ROTT, well wife put them in winedor for me a few days ago since I've been out of town but they are fresh and delish and I think may13


----------



## jabuan

12 SPNP. pleasantly surprised by how tasty it is.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Coronas Especiales Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black brunch later Happy Sunday!


----------



## protekk

2011 VR Unicos with a couple of Dirtwolf DIPA's. I love the dirt wolf's and the cigar is full flavored and rich. It made for a good night:


----------



## Merovius

'11 Hoyo Epi2

Filter



No Filter


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy and some Makers Mark!


----------



## smoking ash

Dip #2 and a little iced tea in the cool of the evening yesterday. Happy Labor Day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The ribs have been smoking since 5 a.m many seegars in-between.
Partagas short, HuHC, PLPC, Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Passprotection

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The ribs have been smoking since 5 a.m many seegars in-between.
> Partagas short, HuHC, PLPC, Happy Labor Day!


I'm jelly


----------



## brazil stogie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The ribs have been smoking since 5 a.m many seegars in-between.
> Partagas short, HuHC, PLPC, Happy Labor Day!


Happy Labor Day!!!


----------



## Heath

hu connie #1 '11 it was awesome as usual room note was freaking tasty too


----------



## six10

Terrific 09 Monte 5 on a beautiful lazy afternoon. Subtle refined muskiness...
View attachment 87688
Happy Labor Day everyone!!!


----------



## egoo33

Bolivar PC


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Passprotection said:


> I'm jelly


Everyone's jealous of Tony's stash!
I can only imagine there treasures in there.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2011 MC#2 with a westbrook IPA. Great cigar, the matching was a little off but it all worked out. :biggrin1:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87689

R n J & sweet Tea........


----------



## sjcruiser36

Rass

View attachment 87696


----------



## protekk

A 2009 BBf yesterday with a couple Two hearted ales yesterday. Whenever I open this box it smells of chocolate and cocoa. The taste is full flavored and very well balanced. This box of BBF's is a favorite box of mine.



Today a 2012 Upmann RR courtesy of fine BOTL with a Dirt Wolf or two. Thanks brother......great smoke:


----------



## jp1979

Boli royal corona


----------



## brazil stogie

Connie A


----------



## Wildone

66 & Beer..... Hope all had a great long Weekend...........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black waiting for the bank to open. Then i am back on the chain gang!
Peace to all!


----------



## ejewell

Wildone said:


> View attachment 50464
> 
> 66 & Beer..... Hope all had a great long Weekend...........


GD puff, making me spread the rep before I can give you some. 

That's a sexy pairing, I hope it was as good as I think it would be.


----------



## ejewell

Had a very good Labor Day. Hung out with the best company, and had two great cigars.


----------



## brazil stogie

Siglo I after lunch!


----------



## sjcruiser36

ejewell said:


> Had a very good Labor Day. Hung out with the best company, and had two great cigars.


Sometimes I feel that my Puggle and the deer on my neighbors farm are the best smoking company I can have. Unless he gets restless and decides to run to the gate to scare them off, I can enjoy the peace and quiet, or try to figure out all the flavors or aroma of the cigar, or resort to the confusion of my own mind!!! lol


----------



## Heath

my first RASS box date nov 13 a couple boxes just feel from the sky cant wait to see what some patience will do to theses


----------



## egoo33

RYJ Short Churchill


----------



## Frankenstein

found a single Party Short in the bottom of the humidor with a wounded wrapper.... had to put the poor guy out of his misery.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee Dark and sweet nice combo Peace to all!


----------



## smoking ash

HUHC


----------



## Heath

san cristobal el principe a little young but good


----------



## Hubby

Took a little longer of a lunch and pulled out the Parti Short!


----------



## six10

Punch Coronation.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee light and sweet peace all!


----------



## brazil stogie

party short after lunch, peace!


----------



## protekk

A 2008 Por Larranaga Belicosos Extra from my first daughters "birthday box" last night.....These are always special:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A JL#2 from 11 and a Flower Power craft IPA from Ithaca brewery. Also a Super Kitty dark ale from another craft brewery in the Hudson Valley.
I love attending these craft beer festivals. Changes ones whole perspective on beer IMHO!


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## Trackmyer

After dinner went out to garden to pick veggies and enjoy a Partagas SDN4


----------



## sjcruiser36

Por Larranaga

View attachment 87731


----------



## sjcruiser36

protekk said:


> A 2008 Por Larranaga Belicosos Extra from my first daughters "birthday box" last night.....These are always special:


Nice choice!!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Siglo VI


----------



## Merovius

Figured tonight was as good a night as any to get into my first Fundadores.

'10 Courtesy of PMR1010



Delicious smoke, thanks brother!


----------



## six10

View attachment 87732


Another dynamite short ; )


----------



## Shemp75

Super Yum!


----------



## jabuan

siglo III and belhaven scottish ale. took a while to warm up, but when it did....GAAAAAHHHHDAMMMMM.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a seltzer water with lemon after shopping and lunch with Jamie.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Just smoked a BPC last night and was completely converted to the darkside. It was so damn good I nubbed it till the end. 
Today I bought my first box of cigars ever, BPC, as a result. 
No more will I pay for overpriced NC. 
Habanos for life!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

My first contribution to this thread and my first CC in at least a 2-years. Thanks to a very generous Puff brother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar 3 fingers of Pappy!
T.G.I.F!


----------



## BlueDevil07

CoRo. Bought as a single so not sure of the year. Probably '13.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME Iced Coffee peace all!


----------



## madmarvcr

Monty #2 SEP 12 and dunkin donut coffee


----------



## Merovius

Young RASS Oct. '13


----------



## JustinThyme

Boli PC with an ice cold SA Octoberfest after cutting the grass.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Martinez Custom and an ice cold DogFish Head 90 minute IPA.
On what is said to be the last day of this heat wave.
Buckle up winters on the way!


----------



## sjcruiser36

An early smoke night sitting outside enjoying the sound and smell of the rain, along with the cool breeze.

Monte PE

View attachment 87755


----------



## sjcruiser36

An early smoke night sitting outside enjoying the sound and smell of the rain, along with the cool breeze.

Monte PE


----------



## six10

View attachment 87757


MAR 12 Romeo Coronita


----------



## Heath

hoya epi #2 july 13 real good could use some rest


----------



## brazil stogie

JL#2


----------



## djsmiles

One of the best CoRo's I've had. 07/2013. Very tasty.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro13 Jamaican Blue Mountain Estate Black!
You all know the deal by now Brunch Later.
Happy Sunday to All!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I guess i got up to early. Or everyone decided to sleep late LOL!
Either way its time for another smoke.
Cohiba Coronas Especiales Iced Coffee dark and sweet.
Once again a very Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Trackmyer

Spent the early morning scouting for geese,



Then came home to a nice short smoke,


----------



## UTKhodgy

A very delicious BCJ with a water. Best BCJ to date. The time at the lower RH has helped these, I think.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its like old times Jets and Dolphins a top of the AFC east.
No love for the Pats!
Behike 52's for everyone just a break then back to football, Family, Friends!


----------



## smoking ash

Good to last draw! Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Jordan23

2013 BBF. Surprised it was so young and still so excellent.


----------



## JustinThyme

Trackmyer said:


> Spent the early morning scouting for geese,
> 
> 
> 
> Then came home to a nice short smoke,


What kind of geese are you looking for? The geese are so thick around here they are a nuisance. Murphy the lab gets to chase them every day on our walks.

That boat ride in an of itself in the early morning hours is pure ecstasy!


----------



## Trackmyer

JustinThyme said:


> What kind of geese are you looking for? The geese are so thick around here they are a nuisance. Murphy the lab gets to chase them every day on our walks.
> 
> That boat ride in an of itself in the early morning hours is pure ecstasy!


Indeed, the air was crisp and cool, all the daily concerns just wash away while on the water.
As to the geese, our nuisance season for Canada geese is from Sept 1-25, but since our farm lands still hold corn and soy bean it drives us to the water for this time of year. Scouted the Mohawk River today to see what it holds. Lots of ducks and some geese, we had a great time boat riding and enjoying the scenery. No birds to bring home for dinner, but great day none the less.


----------



## jp1979

HDM coronations


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87778

R.A.C.F. & few fingers Hibiki...........


----------



## protekk

Had a couple for the first football Sunday. First up an '06 Party series D No. 3. This one did'nt do much for me:

http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/protekk1/media/IMG_5367_zps3f3664f5.jpg.html

An '09 SLR DC......a bit loose on the draw but overall very good cigar:

http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/protekk1/media/IMG_5374_zps72dae76f.jpg.html


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 2011 after a Capocollo and fresh Mozzarella sandwich with garden tomatoes.
Damn what a Powerful tasty Seegar a real Partagas!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro after a nice day at the park.
Peace!


----------



## ejewell

I've been slacking on the posting, but definitely not the smoking!

4R SB BS OBSK mash bill with ERDM Infantes Cuba ER

HUHC with same

99 Punch Black Prince courtesy of a great BOTL with 4R

PL Encantos with Spaten Dunkel and my best smoking buddy.

Not gonna spam pics, just post my favorite two.


----------



## Scott W.

Last night was a few SCdlH el principles with my dad while fishing and having a campfire


----------



## sjcruiser36

Boli PC


----------



## bresdogsr

JL #1 very tasty and a HUHC


----------



## Jordan23

Rass and Monday Night Football.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee damn its cold outside! @Scott W. Nice pics bro of a great time with your dad!


----------



## madmarvcr

Some smokes during the recent break


----------



## sjcruiser36

Diplomaticos No. 2


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee another cold morning peace to all!


----------



## ejewell

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HUHC black coffee another cold morning peace to all!


I keep leaving my sliding door open and when I go downstairs I realize the mistake I have made. But damn this weather is beautiful! High of 68 low of 47, I could do this all year!

RASS/Southern Tier Warlock. Tis the season


----------



## sjcruiser36

It's nice here across the river also. I was just trying to decide what to smoke this afternoon/night, but it's so nice out, I'm tempted to get a smokes to go, and head down the shore and take a walk on the Boardwalk before getting something to eat and drink, possibly at Margaritaville!!!!


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked a 07 partagas Mille fleur. Not the best cigar but when I was new to cigars I bought this box and it's from the month/ year of my sons birth. I smoke 1 per year on his birthday. After 7 years they are getting better.


----------



## six10

Reyes

View attachment 87830


----------



## Laynard

RASCC


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 87831

Diplo..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con leche peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pl Encantos Asian Pacific regional release.
I have yet to find an Asian Pacific release i did not like these are no exception.
Wonderful and amazingly strong considering they are PL's and they have been resting for 4 years.


----------



## egoo33

Upmann PC plugged like a mother, to the bottom of the humidor they go


----------



## Sprouthog

Quintero Corona


----------



## Shemp75

Cohiba piramides extra


----------



## thebigk

Shemp75 said:


> Cohiba piramides extra


 Baller


----------



## six10

Bcj 
View attachment 87847


----------



## momo439

Edmundo

Edit: forgot to mention it was in a dry box for a couple of days and man did it ever showed! The flavours were so much crisper


----------



## OnePyroTec

Started the day with another little RyJ Belveder from '88


----------



## jp1979

Golfing today I smoked a Monte Open Eagle and a HDM EE. Im not sure why I haven't switched completely over to the Darkside yet, but I feel like it is coming soon.


----------



## Heath

connie #1 I really dig it.


----------



## Scott W.

PL Montecarlo.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Bolivar Tubos (red tube)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee a bit of a hangover but its all good.
Peace to all!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Shemp75 said:


> Cohiba piramides extra


Nice cigar!!! I have a few of the PE tubos in the humidor that I'm waiting to smoke.


----------



## sjcruiser36

Last night, a RASCC. Tonight will probably be a NC.


----------



## egoo33

Shemp75 said:


> Cohiba piramides extra


Obligatory those are fake send them to me for disposal


----------



## jabuan

un Trinidad rey esta tarde


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Iced Jamaican Blue Mountain headed out to brunch peace to all!


----------



## magoo6541

Iced coffee with a Cohiba Siglo I. Not a bad start to work today.


----------



## madmarvcr

This weekends choices

VR Unicos 2011
Montecristo Edmundo 2011


----------



## piperdown

Well, at 12:45 am this morning on the way back from poker night had a HUHC. Perfect for the 40 min drive home.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 PL Montecarlos.

Nice mild flavorful cigar.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

CF custom. Fantastic. This will be my last one for a year or so.


----------



## Sprouthog

CORO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO Captain Lawrence IPA


----------



## CeeGar

GoJohnnyGo said:


> CF custom. Fantastic. This will be my last one for a year or so.


I concur. CF custom piramide on this beautiful evening was great.


----------



## six10

View attachment 87919

Romeo Tubo No.2


----------



## magoo6541

No picture but after dinner I had a Partagas SP2. It was absolutely perfect. I found out that one of my coworkers enjoys cigars so I gifted him a Partagas Shorts to have with me. He said it was really nice and I gave him a little education about habanos. Apparently he did enjoy it since he's considering buying a box or cabinet to share with his father and grandfather!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee black peace to all!


----------



## fattaman

GoJohnnyGo said:


> CF custom. Fantastic. This will be my last one for a year or so.


What does CF stand for kind sir?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Carlos Fernandez custom rolls.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Heading to the front 9 today with a Lazaro Collazo robusto.

A friend picked them up while in the U.K. at a rolling event. No idea...hope they are as good as the ones he sent last year. :noidea:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2011JL #1 . This box is nearing it's end and has had some gems and some duds, this one was brilliant.


----------



## OnePyroTec

OnePyroTec said:


> Heading to the front 9 today with a Lazaro Collazo robusto.
> 
> A friend picked them up while in the U.K. at a rolling event. No idea...hope they are as good as the ones he sent last year. :noidea:


Turns out these are good cigars. It started out good and just got better. The burn wasn't perfect with the wind, one relight, and lasted 9 holes.


----------



## jabuan

12 PSD 4. either this tent count box has been a bad example, or i'm just not feeling these.


----------



## brazil stogie

Monte Espy #2 , this one is so tasty!


----------



## fattaman

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Carlos Fernandez custom rolls.


Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black cold as a witches well you get the idea!


----------



## MarkC

Had one of my dwindling RyJ Romeo No. 2 tubos today. I should have thrown these away; they're starting to taste really nice, as if my palate has been bumped to a higher setting. I can't help thinking that if these rather ordinary smokes taste this good, what would that PD4 taste like now. Hopefully I can avoid the lure. I'd ask for a 'good luck' from you guys on this, but I know you wouldn't mean it... :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC after a ham and cheese sandwich damn these are good!


----------



## magoo6541

After lunch I had one of my regular smokes... San Cristobal de la Habana El Princpie. Unfortunately it burned one sided most of the way but straightened out for the last 3rd. Overall it was a good smoke.


----------



## jabuan

another gauche pairing by yours truly. hot damm these are good! and barely a year and a half old.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS Ham and eggs coffee black peace.


----------



## smoking ash

Over the last few days
























Man the weather has be,en great!


----------



## Heath

had a boli corona junior earlier. shwuy it had some power


----------



## brazil stogie

Boli PC, to me the best of 2014!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

brazil stogie said:


> Boli PC, to me the best of 2014!


Indeed! I just got my first box yesterday. I think it's my new favorite stick.

Anyway just smoked a RG Perlas. Needed much more time in my opinion. Quite harsh, but sweet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloII after some Iced coffee and an argument with next door neighbor.
It appears his two parking spots are not enough for him he wants mine as well.
I tell you this condo living ain't all what its cracked up to be.
Should have never sold the home upstate.
Thank God i still have the house in Brooklyn.
Thanks for letting me rant!
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro after a lite lunch


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba SigloII after some Iced coffee and an argument with next door neighbor.
> It appears his two parking spots are not enough for him he wants mine as well.
> I tell you this condo living ain't all what its cracked up to be.
> Should have never sold the home upstate.
> Thank God i still have the house in Brooklyn.
> Thanks for letting me rant!
> Peace to all!


I feel that. 
What ever happened to the family car? 
Everyone wants their own damned car now a days...
Then people wonder why there is traffic and congestion.


----------



## magoo6541

Bolivar Belicosos Finos 

One of my absolute favorites that never disappoints.


----------



## JustTroItIn

brazil stogie said:


> Boli PC, to me the best of 2014!


I haven't had the chance to try many CC's thus far, but this has been my only box purchase. I have had no regrets.


----------



## Sprouthog

JL#1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace.


----------



## madmarvcr

Vegas Robaina Petit Robaina EL Canada 2009 before heading to work.
Just Excellent!!! Never had a bad VR


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee milk and sugar


----------



## madmarvcr

Bolivar Royal Corona


----------



## six10

View attachment 87999

Partagas Short. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## tnlawyer

SCDLH El Principe and a Cuban coffee


----------



## magoo6541

Epicure Especial with morning coffee.


----------



## brimy623

Draw is a little tight, but it's still nice. I'll roll it a little bit & try to loosen it up!


----------



## Jordan23

2012 RG Perla...very good.


----------



## Heath

partagas s d4 in the pipe shop while lady briar turns out another briar perfection


----------



## JustinThyme

brimy623 said:


> Draw is a little tight, but it's still nice. I'll roll it a little bit & try to loosen it up!


Nice stick Brian, Ive been plowing through these. One thing I have noted about CCs that I have been getting anyhow is there are a lot more instances of tight draw. Some of it has to do with young sticks, some the lack of cuban QC. Most of the Boli PCs that start off tight usually open up after the first third.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PL Encantos sausage eggs pancake breakfast Jamaican Blue Mountain.
Sometimes sleeping over the girl friends has its advantages.
Lovely day today gonna hit close to 80.
Gonna head to the shore this is probably the last day like this for a long time.
Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## brimy623

JustinThyme said:


> Nice stick Brian, Ive been plowing through these. One thing I have noted about CCs that I have been getting anyhow is there are a lot more instances of tight draw. Some of it has to do with young sticks, some the lack of cuban QC. Most of the Boli PCs that start off tight usually open up after the first third.


Unfortunately the draw didn't open up consistently, I had to "pinch & roll" before every draw. Still tasted very good! Hoping that the other I have resting doesn't suffer the same.


----------



## Scott W.

HDM Palma extra with my dad by the campfire. Folks came by for a nice visit yesterday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brimy623 said:


> Unfortunately the draw didn't open up consistently, I had to "pinch & roll" before every draw. Still tasted very good! Hoping that the other I have resting doesn't suffer the same.


9 out of 10 complaints about tight draws can be attributed to R/H very few are construction issues. All Habanos go through draw tests at the factory. Along with fumigation and freezing.
I have found that lowering the R/H into the low to mid 50's works magic on draw issues.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos #2 damn powerful for a ten year old Seegar.


----------



## brimy623

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 9 out of 10 complaints about tight draws can be attributed to R/H very few are construction issues. All Habanos go through draw tests at the factory. Along with fumigation and freezing.
> I have found that lowering the R/H into the low to mid 50's works magic on draw issues.


Thx for the advice. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Jordan23

Grass and fresh air for this guy.



2012 Palma for me. This is one of those sticks that always does it for me.


----------



## Jordan23

Scott W. said:


> HDM Palma extra with my dad by the campfire. Folks came by for a nice visit yesterday


Great minds think alike Scott. I'm smoking a HDM with my dad (he's smoking a Benson and Hedgesuke and watching the packers. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Jordan23

2 cigar day.

2013 Super Party. This is one of the sticks that smoke well young,IMO.


----------



## egoo33

I had a Bolivar PC yesterday at my daughters bday party and now I just started a RYJ Short Churchill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Behike 52 and a Devil Dancer triple IPA.
On this summer like day by the bay!


----------



## jabuan

after ignoring the marca for a very long time because of shitty experiences I reluctantly torched this 12 ryj short Churchill. I am pleasantly surprised that I'm enjoying it.


----------



## magoo6541

After a heavy dinner, I stepped outside for a Partagas SDN4 that's 3 years old. 
It was smoking wonderfully until I took the picture and I had to put it down for a fire alarm. Fortunately we weren't the first due engine and we were cancelled fairly quickly. I got back and put the fire to it and it relit pretty well and the break didn't hurt the experience too much.


----------



## Scott W.

Jordan23 said:


> Great minds think alike Scott. I'm smoking a HDM with my dad (he's smoking a Benson and Hedgesuke and watching the packers. Enjoy your day!


Nothing like time spent with pop that's for sure....enjoy!


----------



## Scott W.

jabuan said:


> after ignoring the marca for a very long time because of shitty experiences I reluctantly torched this 12 ryj short Churchill. I am pleasantly surprised that I'm enjoying it.


I have a few left from 09 that I'm forcing myself not to smoke


----------



## SeanTheEvans

A gifted Bolivar Corona Jr. - made it a very nice morning, despite being up and about by 4AM


----------



## jabuan

Scott W. said:


> I have a few left from 09 that I'm forcing myself not to smoke


nice! like i said i had all but given up on ryj, but today's stick made me think otherwise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace!


----------



## T.E.Fox

Monte #5 last night for a digital herf for a chap's birthday. Draw was a bit tight, but otherwise a pretty mellow and easy smoke.


----------



## madmarvcr

jabuan said:


> after ignoring the marca for a very long time because of shitty experiences I reluctantly torched this 12 ryj short Churchill. I am pleasantly surprised that I'm enjoying it.


I love these, not sure why the get a bad rap.
Have 1 left from 09 and a box from 2012, waiting till next summer to crack open that box


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have just been informed that its National Coffee day.
So the 2nd pot is up ERDMCS to keep us company.


----------



## six10

View attachment 88042

Punch Coronation


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ EL 2004 coffee black while driving and helping a friend out.
Thanks for the SeeGar Jimmy.


----------



## smoking ash

Needs a little more time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Short Bolivar Dog Fish Head 90 minute IPA!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Boli pc for lunch


----------



## Damselnotindistress

H Upmann Magnum 46 Tubos


----------



## Herf N Turf

Damselnotindistress said:


> H Upmann Magnum 46 Tubos


Jeepers, I love those things. My fav' of all the mags. I don't know why it doesn't get more love.

My indulgence was an Espy' from '07. Not bad... heh


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee light and sweet peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PL Encantos Re and another pot of coffee.
To much time on my hands i thought things were turning around last year.
2013 was one of my best ever now its back in the dumper.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PL Encantos Re and another pot of coffee.
> To much time on my hands i thought things were turning around last year.
> 2013 was one of my best ever now its back in the dumper.


Sorry to hear, but I've always done better on odd years anyway, maybe you'll be the same way.

Regardless, at least you're smoking good! :smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SeanTheEvans said:


> Sorry to hear, but I've always done better on odd years anyway, maybe you'll be the same way.
> 
> Regardless, at least you're smoking good! :smoke2:


 thanks for the kind words broI always do better with odd numbers myself


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

wow I just realized how hard it is to post from your phone sure wish we had the tap n talk


----------



## Passprotection

HUHC Nov 12


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Herf N Turf said:


> Jeepers, I love those things. My fav' of all the mags. I don't know why it doesn't get more love.
> 
> My indulgence was an Espy' from '07. Not bad... heh


 *Actually, I enjoyed my Bolivar Tubos No.1 a lot more! Plus, I think I might have over-humidified it a tad :frown: I've had this Tubo for going on 3 or 4 years now, but I kept it sealed inside the tube instead of taking the end twist cover off. However, I did enjoy the relaxing sensation of my fine Havana Seegar!


----------



## egoo33

All this talk of reform had me wanting a smoke all the firing up my first Cohiba, now smoking a Siglo II


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black whites and ham peace all!


----------



## Shemp75

OOPS!


----------



## Shemp75

Passprotection said:


> HUHC Nov 12


Loving these right now. Had one after breakfast and one after lunch yesterday


----------



## asmartbull

08 Sig IV..perfect


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta take a ride down to Westchester and bid a job.
JL#2 riding shotgun


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Went to watch the Big Break golf tournament today and decided to punch my Punch.


----------



## stltimmy1979

@tonyB. My first Partagas Short. It was much smaller than anticipated, I thought would be closer to the Boli PC in size. Nowhere near, but I understand your love for this CC. Not a long smoke, full of flavor though. And a darn nice pricepoint! Thanks!


----------



## stltimmy1979

By the by, it was straight OTT, Sept 13. Slight construction issue, but smoked beautifully.


----------



## brimy623




----------



## Sprouthog

HdM Ep1


----------



## egoo33

Upmann PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace all!


----------



## Passprotection

Shemp75 said:


> Loving these right now. Had one after breakfast and one after lunch yesterday


Agree, will get a box at some point. thanks!


----------



## JustinThyme

Partagas 898 ATM with a nice cupa joe.


----------



## Passprotection

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short black coffee peace all!


Had the exact same this AM! Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## six10

Rascc


----------



## SeanTheEvans




----------



## brimy623

SeanTheEvans said:


>


What was your thoughts on this stick?!


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Saint Luis Rey Serie A


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Passprotection said:


> Had the exact same this AM! Hope you enjoyed it.


Yes i did thanks bro!
How was yours?
Aren't they special like Pizza i could have them everyday!


----------



## Heath

monte #4 paired with comfort inn free coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry almost forgot was skimming the other new and exciting threads!
HUHC Cafe con leche breakfast on the way.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry almost forgot was skimming the other new and exciting threads!
> HUHC Cafe con leche breakfast on the way.


Wonderful smoke. 
Hopefully there can be some new life in the Habanos section!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

brimy623 said:


> What was your thoughts on this stick?!


Well I definitely need to drop RH, never had such burn issues with such a small cigar, but I know why at least.

So tight for the 1st 3rd, then I started enjoying it more rather than working for it in the 2nd. The last 3rd was heaven, and what I'd expect the whole smoke to be if I store it properly. I ended up nubbing it on a pencil, my fist time resorting to nub-tools, lol


----------



## brimy623

SeanTheEvans said:


> Well I definitely need to drop RH, never had such burn issues with such a small cigar, but I know why at least.
> 
> So tight for the 1st 3rd, then I started enjoying it more rather than working for it in the 2nd. The last 3rd was heaven, and what I'd expect the whole smoke to be if I store it properly. I ended up nubbing it on a pencil, my fist time resorting to nub-tools, lol


LOL on the nub tool!
+1 to my "to try" list.
You said it's small, what vitola?


----------



## six10

View attachment 88109

OCT 12 Short. Interesting to compare to my younger ones. More defined floral and fruit notes with an added chalkiness, and of course that fantastic spice. Tamed mongrel I guess. A real treat.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

brimy623 said:


> LOL on the nub tool!
> +1 to my "to try" list.
> You said it's small, what vitola?


 El Principe

I tend to stick to small cigars to make up for having a huge...


----------



## JustinThyme

SeanTheEvans said:


> El Principe
> 
> I tend to stick to small cigars to make up for having a huge fixation on my small package


There, I finished it for you. LOL

Burned a few today.
Boli PC on the way to work in Jersey city
SC El Principe on the way back
Then when walking Murphy the lab tonight I had to try a JLPC ROTT. It was good but the draw was tighter than a goats ass.


----------



## Passprotection

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i did thanks bro!
> How was yours?
> Aren't they special like Pizza i could have them everyday!


It was great as usual! izza:


----------



## SeanTheEvans

JustinThyme said:


> There, I finished it for you. LOL
> 
> Burned a few today.
> Boli PC on the way to work in Jersey city
> SC El Principe on the way back
> Then when walking Murphy the lab tonight I had to try a JLPC ROTT. It was good but the draw was tighter than a goats ass.


I was going to say "lack of time to smoke", which some people apparently do not have any issues with...

is there a pill I can take for that?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba coronas especiales Iced Jamaican Blue Mountain Bagels with Cream cheese and Lox Brooklyn style.
Happy Sunday peace to all!


----------



## Heath

had a rass yesterday after lunch while the 4yr daughter was catching blue gill and sun pirch as fast as I could put more worm on the hook


----------



## JustinThyme

Heath said:


> had a rass yesterday after lunch while the 4yr daughter was catching blue gill and sun pirch as fast as I could put more worm on the hook


Now those are the days!

About to spark up a Boli PC to go with my coffee.


----------



## madmarvcr

RASS FEB 11


----------



## brazil stogie

finishing up a tasty JL#2 from a cab of 50. After a year's rest these are excellent now!


----------



## Bernardini

My first Party Short (MAY 2013). I see why some of you guys brag on these things. Nice little smoke!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88115

P.L. + beer + Football = pleasant Fall Afternoon.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee heading out to bid a job.
Wish me luck.
Peace to all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PL encantos, SLR REgios, Coro very busy day indeed.


----------



## egoo33

Quai D'Orsay corona thanks to my guy @jaysalti


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black whites and ham.
Peace to all!


----------



## Archun

A 1960 Macanudo


----------



## Merovius




----------



## egoo33

HDM Epicure De Luxe


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88167

Lons & Soda.......


----------



## six10

View attachment 88170

Corona Junior


----------



## Calikind

Boli pc- three years on these and they are tasting really good.


----------



## Shemp75

Hoyo De Monterry Petite Robusto


----------



## thebigk

Shemp75 said:


> Hoyo De Monterry Petite Robusto


 How'd she smoke


----------



## Shemp75

Dude, pretty damn tasty. Kind of regretting i didn't get a full box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CS coffee and a donut peace to all!


----------



## Merovius




----------



## smoking ash

Boli RC and a big eddy uber octoberfest on this pleasant evening.


----------



## pippin925

Afternoon smoke and watching the sun set


----------



## egoo33

Monte Edmundo


----------



## Passprotection

Merovius said:


>


How was it Tyler? Been thinking of getting some as their pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 Party CS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LFDC cafe con leche breakfast burrito peace!


----------



## Saltmarsh

Partagas Aristocrats 14, this one will need some aging.


----------



## Sprouthog

HU Mag46


----------



## egoo33

JL PC


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88194

P.S.C. # 3 & Hibiki........


----------



## Shemp75

2002 lgc medaille d'or #4 (thanks to BigK!)



yes it was outstanding!


----------



## Engineer99

Shemp75 said:


> 2002 lgc medaille d'or #4 (thanks to BigK!)
> 
> 
> 
> yes it was outstanding!


Dang, that cigar has some leg for sure...It took three scrolls on the mouse wheel to get to the end of that pic...I guess thebig...kahuna? has really got it goin' on.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE circa 02 coffee and eggs peace all!


----------



## egoo33

Upmann Mag 46


----------



## jp1979




----------



## brimy623

HUHC


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas 898 Varnished. Put me in Habana Heaven! :angel:


----------



## protekk

A 2011 VR Unicos with some Founders Dark Penance......both were very good:


----------



## Bernardini

jp1979 said:


>


Double Bogey on number two, the second easiest hole on the course!  I hate when that happens. (happens to me alot!) :banghead:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just a plain old Partagas short and a plain old cup of Maxwell House black coffee.


----------



## jp1979

Bernardini said:


> Double Bogey on number two, the second easiest hole on the course!  I hate when that happens. (happens to me alot!) :banghead:


It was a rough one yesterday. Finished at 83 with 3 more doubles. But my cigars were good


----------



## pippin925

Enjoying an HDm Epi No1 and espresso while the little one takes a nap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCE 02 last one hate to see it gone but cigars are meant to be smoked.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Honey-do list accomplished. RASS w/ Pumpkin latte. Counting down the hours until the NLCS starts!


----------



## CeeGar

stltimmy1979 said:


> Honey-do list accomplished. RASS w/ Pumpkin latte. Counting down the hours until the NLCS starts!


One of my favorites, Tim. Try it with some hot chocolate!


----------



## stltimmy1979

CeeGar said:


> One of my favorites, Tim. Try it with some hot chocolate!


That sounds like a great idea, perhaps around a bonfire after a nice steak. Yummm!


----------



## CeeGar

stltimmy1979 said:


> That sounds like a great idea, perhaps around a bonfire after a nice steak. Yummm!


Now you're talking!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

jp1979 said:


> It was a rough one yesterday. Finished at 83 with 3 more doubles. But my cigars were good


83! I hate you! I haven't seen the 80's in quite a while.


----------



## jp1979

MDSPHOTO said:


> 83! I hate you! I haven't seen the 80's in quite a while.


I'm a severe hot head when it comes to golf, I was contemplating donating everything golf related that I own to the First Tee after yesterdays round.


----------



## Merovius

Such a treat to be smoking outside here in Oct.


Absolutely gorgeous, the stick isn't bad either.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

jp1979 said:


> I'm a severe hot head when it comes to golf, I was contemplating donating everything golf related that I own to the First Tee after yesterdays round.


I have not really played since Hawaii last year, just started chipping and putting again and looking forward to some winter golf. I used to be like you, but came to the realization I am never going to be a scratch golfer so enjoy the day, your cigar and your partners.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Merovius said:


> Such a treat to be smoking outside here in Oct.
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous, the stick isn't bad either.


I'm surprised you have anything left to smoke after the carnage that you have wrought on this world. You have my vote for BOM (Brother of the Month).


----------



## jp1979

MDSPHOTO said:


> I have not really played since Hawaii last year, just started chipping and putting again and looking forward to some winter golf. I used to be like you, but came to the realization I am never going to be a scratch golfer so enjoy the day, your cigar and your partners.


I'm getting closer to the mythical "0" handicap, went from 11 to 9 to 6 and I have been stuck at 6 for 2 years now.... because of rounds like these.... makes me angry.


----------



## jp1979

Merovius said:


> Such a treat to be smoking outside here in Oct.
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous, the stick isn't bad either.


The Open series gets such a bad wrap. I have had 2 Open Master, an Open Eagle and bought a box of Open Junior. I think they are very good after a little downtime.


----------



## Sprouthog

HUHC


----------



## protekk

'07 SCDLH Mercaderes with a couple Founders Dark Penance while watching Portugal vs. France. Cigar was real good, the beer is amazing but the game was neither:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Jose`L. Piedras Cazadores


----------



## CeeGar

PSD4 sitting by the firepit. Just watched the kids make s'mores...nice evening out.


----------



## pippin925

Partagas short after breakfast.


----------



## brazil stogie

Cola with coffee!


----------



## pippin925

Grilling up some wings for the giants game tonight. Smoking a juan Lopez no 1 while tending to the grill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All Cohiba Sunday.
SigloII in the A.m
Coro at the Car show in Conn.
Espy now after a nice dinner with friends.
Happy Sunday to all!
Peace


----------



## OnePyroTec

Cracked a fresh box of Bolivar Coronas Juniors May 14. Used a V-cut, draw was about perfect for me, but needed two touch-ups during the course of the smoke. It never went out even after some good pauses.

Box smell makes you want to grab a fork & knife & jump in.
First third was so-so screaming the rest of the box needs a nap.
Second third got better and the final third really picked up the pace. After some nap time, these should be good smokes from start to finish.


----------



## egoo33

bears win time for a boli pc


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Partagas Short. 
Too much spice and wood now. Perfect stick to age!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Damselnotindistress said:


> Jose`L. Piedras Cazadores


How do you like them? 
I wanted to buy some, but don't know whether it would be a deal or not.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Damselnotindistress said:


> Jose`L. Piedras Cazadores


How do you like them? 
I wanted to buy some, but don't know whether it would be a deal or not.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Underwhelmed by the #4 today. I think they'll sleep til next summer.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> How do you like them?
> I wanted to buy some, but don't know whether it would be a deal or not.


Well - it's meant to be an affordable slightly less than premium smoke for a Cuban. Cuba's star selections, the Hoyo de Monterrey's, Montecristo's, Cohiba's, etc., come from tobacco from their Vuelta Abajo region. The Jose`L. Piedras come from tobacco from the Vuelta Arriba region. It's sort of a more glorified "Peso" cigar, the name of the cigars left there for the regular Cuban populace. I'll choose these when I just want a "regular" but still Cuban tobacco smoke. On average I'd say it's just that - enjoyable while still "average". Hope this helps some!


----------



## brazil stogie

Connie A during first half of Giants football game...dang!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee.
Happy Columbus Day!


----------



## protekk

A couple from yesterday. First an'08 ERDM CS courtesy of a fine brother from another board.



A 2011 Party SD4 with some Founders Dark Penance for the Giants game:


----------



## Passprotection

Currently enjoying my "birthday smoke". Thanks to everybody whom responded in the other thread.

BTW, I'm 37


----------



## bresdogsr

Ws a good long weekend.
Super Partagas, RyJ Churchill, Hoyo Coronations, RA Celestios Finos, Party Short, 09 Boli Gold Medal and an 00 Partagas de Partagas.


----------



## six10

bresdogsr said:


> Ws a good long weekend.
> Super Partagas, RyJ Churchill, Hoyo Coronations, RA Celestios Finos, Party Short, 09 Boli Gold Medal and an 00 Partagas de Partagas.


 What are your thoughts on the Hoyo Coronation's? I have come close to adding them recently but didn't.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Passprotection said:


> Currently enjoying my "birthday smoke". Thanks to everybody whom responded in the other thread.
> 
> BTW, I'm 37


Happy birthday my brother! Hope you had a great 37th!
How did you enjoy that lovely stick?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CCE big country breakfast peace to all.


----------



## concig

Trinidad Reyes.I'm always surprised these last for around an hour !!!!!
This makes them a good value too, lasting more than many robustos.


----------



## egoo33

party serie d 4


----------



## Passprotection

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Happy birthday my brother! Hope you had a great 37th!
> How did you enjoy that lovely stick?


It was splendid but even better after the fact when I realized that I'm only 36 - not 37! :der:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Passprotection said:


> It was splendid but even better after the fact when I realized that I'm only 36 - not 37! :der:


LOL. 
Sounds like you had some good liquor as well!


----------



## CeeGar

Passprotection said:


> It was splendid but even better after the fact when I realized that I'm only 36 - not 37! :der:


That's too funny :beerchug:


----------



## Passprotection

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> LOL.
> Sounds like you had some good liquor as well!


Hell, who knows, I might be 35 again next year!!


----------



## protekk

Checking the temp on '12 Monte Especiales No.2 last night.The draw was a bit tight and it got a little bitter and tannic, especially in the second half:



Tonight I enjoyed my last Celestial Finos with a Founders Dark Penance while watching the Ranger/Islander game. The game was horrible but The cigar was as powerful and rich as always they will be missed:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham cheese too. Coffee black peace to all.


----------



## concig

Partagas coronas senior


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Merovius

Quickie courtesy of PMR



Lovely!


----------



## asmartbull

RA petite belisosos. 
Started good, but these are sleeping.
I will revisit in a yr or 2


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88277

R.A.C.F. & Root beer..........


----------



## brimy623

Trying my 1st RASS.
Hoping the rain holds off long enough that I can relax and enjoy.


----------



## smoking ash

Checking in on these VR unis








Back to sleepy they go


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all.


----------



## concig

Montecristo petit tubos. Actually they are outside their tubes for a long time now,and they are fine.


----------



## greige matter

Bolivar PC. Coffee black.


----------



## CeeGar

brimy623 said:


> Trying my 1st RASS.
> Hoping the rain holds off long enough that I can relax and enjoy.


How was it for you? These have a permanent spot in my humi.


----------



## brimy623

CeeGar said:


> How was it for you? These have a permanent spot in my humi.


They will for me too!! :eyebrows:

Very nice flavors (one in particular that I can't readily identify but was great), nice draw & great burn until the final inch when it started to tunnel on me & get hot.

I think it needed a little more humi time.

I will be buying more of these.


----------



## concig

A great cigar indeed


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> They will for me too!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Very nice flavors (one in particular that I can't readily identify but was great), nice draw & great burn until the final inch when it started to tunnel on me & get hot.
> 
> I think it needed a little more humi time.
> 
> I will be buying more of these.


Is that the one I sent you? Never had a CC tunnel on me, one of the characteristics I really like about them. If that was mine, I shipped with a 72% Boveda and keep my humi at 60-65%

So the wrapper/binder would have been wetter than the filler, def needed to acclimate. Sorry that happened but glad youre a fan 

Siglo V Tubos JUL 13 LCDH



Smoking well with little time.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> Is that the one I sent you? Never had a CC tunnel on me, one of the characteristics I really like about them. If that was mine, I shipped with a 72% Boveda and keep my humi at 60-65%
> 
> So the wrapper/binder would have been wetter than the filler, def needed to acclimate. Sorry that happened but glad youre a fan
> 
> Siglo V Tubos JUL 13 LCDH
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking well with little time.


No Tyler,

It was one I got with the sampler that I bought!

When I saw the Boveda pak that you sent I knew that I would need to let it acclimate.

But for the first 3.5-4 inches, it was delicious. Looking forward to the next one and more!


----------



## concig

My last Bolivar Coronas from 2003 :-(


----------



## egoo33

monte pe


----------



## bpegler

Enjoying a warm dry night in Tucson with a Reynaldo custom Sublime.

First time visiting here, really beautiful mountains to the east of me.


----------



## JustinThyme

I was on a mission today for some reason.

Boli PC on the way to Newark for the rush hour ride this morning then a Party short for the ride home. Well next thing you know Murphy the lab is needing a walk (aka excuse for a nice long one while I make a stick disappear in a burst of flame) and out came CoRo that I finished out on the back deck.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88297

Edmundo & Football...... 9 years young and pure Monte bliss........


----------



## pdq_wizzard




----------



## Laynard

egoo33 said:


> monte pe


Hey! I know this backdrop! Love the Mosaic. Keeps my sticks at 63% steady.


----------



## protekk

2004 RyJ Hermosos No.2 and A couple Founders Dark Penance for TNF:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con leche breakfast burrito to start this weekend off.
T.G.I.F.!


----------



## pippin925

Last nights smoke.


----------



## egoo33

Laynard said:


> Hey! I know this backdrop! Love the Mosaic. Keeps my sticks at 63% steady.


Good eye got it way back when for $8 shipped, too good of a deal and sure as hell beats tupperware


----------



## stltimmy1979

Boli PC on the golf course


----------



## egoo33

pippin925 said:


> Last nights smoke.


pippin aint easy, how was the beer loved the biscotti break


----------



## CeeGar

mini-herf with a few of the guys before we leave work this evening!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

CeeGar said:


> mini-herf with a few of the guys before we leave work this evening!:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Wish I was there!
Enjoy the HUHCs!!!


----------



## asmartbull

09 Trinidad Rob T
a fine cigar.....


----------



## egoo33

upmann pc


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

asmartbull said:


> 09 Trinidad Rob T
> a fine cigar.....


I wish they were still in production! Read many fine reviews. How was yours?


----------



## jp1979

Golfing today:
HDM Epicure Deluxe
Monte Edmundo
RyJ Short Church


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> Golfing today:
> HDM Epicure Deluxe
> Monte Edmundo
> RyJ Short Church


How'd those treat ya


----------



## asmartbull

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I wish they were still in production! Read many fine reviews. How was yours?


I have enjoyed these since they were released...to bad this marca is cutting vitolas...


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

asmartbull said:


> I have enjoyed these since they were released...to bad this marca is cutting vitolas...


Indeed! I think it might have to do with Cohiba being turned into the flagship brand.


----------



## knilas

Upmann PC so far. More to come.


----------



## [email protected]

Ra club corona on lunch break


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> How'd those treat ya


The HDM draw was super tight, the Monte was good and the short church was too. None will make my favorites list but I'm definitely glad I tried them. That was my second RyJ and it is safe to say I probably won't buy any. The HDM was a struggle with the tight draw so I'm not counting it out. The Monte I think was on the younger side? Had a crap load of glue for the band and took the wrapper with it when I removed the band. Smoked the last half with just the binder. Overall typical day on the course and an odd day for Cigar construction.


----------



## sjcruiser36




----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> The HDM draw was super tight, the Monte was good and the short church was too. None will make my favorites list but I'm definitely glad I tried them. That was my second RyJ and it is safe to say I probably won't buy any. The HDM was a struggle with the tight draw so I'm not counting it out. The Monte I think was on the younger side? Had a crap load of glue for the band and took the wrapper with it when I removed the band. Smoked the last half with just the binder. Overall typical day on the course and an odd day for Cigar construction.


I'm surprised on the draw for the HDM I've gone through almost an entire box and haven't had any issues, not sure on the year of the Monte but I just recently got it about 2-3 weeks ago so that may have been it. The rest of my RyJ are taking a nap haven't really done a lot for me not bad not great but good. I would give the HDM another shot they've been good to me


----------



## pippin925

egoo33 said:


> pippin aint easy, how was the beer loved the biscotti break


It was excellent. I picked up that and donut break And currently the hunt for some biscotti break.


----------



## egoo33

pippin925 said:


> It was excellent. I picked up that and donut break And currently the hunt for some biscotti break.


you'll love it, there are so many out there that i don't even know whats what but when i see them i grab them


----------



## jp1979

egoo33 said:


> I'm surprised on the draw for the HDM I've gone through almost an entire box and haven't had any issues, not sure on the year of the Monte but I just recently got it about 2-3 weeks ago so that may have been it. The rest of my RyJ are taking a nap haven't really done a lot for me not bad not great but good. I would give the HDM another shot they've been good to me


I like everything HDM that I have tried, so it was kind of disappointing that the draw was so tight. I will definitely retry that one.


----------



## egoo33

jp1979 said:


> I like everything HDM that I have tried, so it was kind of disappointing that the draw was so tight. I will definitely retry that one.


I got them on an august special for $88 but if push came to shove i'd take the EE over the De Luxe just because its cheaper and i think its a better smoke but can't go wrong


----------



## Shemp75

just got them and i couldn't wait to try one

Edmundo Dantes Condes 54 Er Mexico 2011


OMFG!! Epic smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II Iced coffee on what promises to be the last 70 degree day for quite some time.


----------



## concig

Monte 4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cola and a Coke for an early lunch.


----------



## CeeGar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cola and a Coke for an early lunch.


We should all be smoking that well. Very nice, Tone!!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Shemp75 said:


> just got them and i couldn't wait to try one
> 
> Edmundo Dantes Condes 54 Er Mexico 2011
> 
> 
> OMFG!! Epic smoke!


That's a hell of a stick. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## CeeGar

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> That's a hell of a stick. Glad you enjoyed it!


The wrapper is gorgeous!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

CeeGar said:


> The wrapper is gorgeous!


Indeed. I love the band as well. 
Big Dumas fan here! I would not have the courage to smoke that, but that's why I got you lovely gentlemen! I live through you guys.
:wink:


----------



## six10

View attachment 88322

JL2. Around two year mark and sort of meh, think I will try to lay off them for a year.


----------



## pippin925

Trinidad Reyes before heading out to dinner


----------



## Heath

2011 hu connie #1 ice cold pabst lazy Saturday afternoon


----------



## Saltmarsh

Was thinking of making my icon this CC image, but not sure if a CC image is allowed?
HU CON 1


----------



## CeeGar

PSD3 this evening.


----------



## pippin925

CeeGar said:


> PSD3 this evening.


So good it turned your world upside down. :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CeeGar said:


> PSD3 this evening.


Now you did it!
I just drooled all over my key board.
That's a Damn fine smoke there!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## brazil stogie

BHK 52


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Sprouthog

BHK54


----------



## Wildone

M.G.E. & Tea........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee and juice.
Top of the morning gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Early lunch some more of those great garden tomatoes.
With prosciutto and fresh Mozzarella.
Coro and Coke for dessert.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Working out on the patio, enjoying a warm fall day in St Louis. First SLR Regios, burning/tasting quite well for being so young. Ill attempt again to post a picture (you would think for a guy in the software biz this would be simple!).


----------



## Merovius

Burning this Fincato '12 P2


----------



## egoo33

i have two of these guys one from a trade and one from the maw trying to get a baseline


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee to go peace to all!


----------



## concig

Hoyo petit robusto.
Tonight is football night and a few more goodies are waiting in tne "ready-to-smoke" tupperdor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 oh baby is it on!


----------



## smoking ash

Thanks to a great BOTL!


----------



## Merovius

First SLR

Serie A



This is an excellent cigar, Im sold!

Not sure why these dont get more love.

Anyone have thoughts on these compared to the Pacificos? On average- better, worse?


----------



## six10

Merovius said:


> First SLR Serie A
> This is an excellent cigar, Im sold!
> 
> Not sure why these dont get more love.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on these compared to the Pacificos? On average- better, worse?


Love these too. Smoked through a box with ten years on it a few years ago_ talk about smoking bliss.


----------



## x man

Boli RE Canada 07
howdy y`all


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88375

Estupendo........


----------



## stltimmy1979

smoking ash said:


> Thanks to a great BOTL!


Lucky you, sorry naive. Is that a CORO or of Siglo?


----------



## sjcruiser36




----------



## smoking ash

stltimmy1979 said:


> Lucky you, sorry naive. Is that a CORO or of Siglo?


Silo I 
was very yummy for age almost had to grab another!


----------



## bpegler

Enjoying a beautiful desert evening in Scottsdale watching the sky turn dark blue around Camelback Mountain.

A delicious Montecristo Double Corona EL 01 is keeping me company.

Life doesn't suck...


----------



## six10

View attachment 88378

Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloI coffee and pancakes eggs and bacon peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC fresh cup o joe.


----------



## concig

HUHC in the morning with coffee and now a partagas aristocrat.


----------



## Redwyvern

Bolivar PC, the first of my contest winnings, and my very first CC (Thanks again Pippin925)

As my very first CC, I can tell you that I loved it, it was everything I expected it to be, and I look forward to smoking the rest of my winnings! 

No pic this time, I was too engrossed in simply enjoying it.


Up next will probably be the Party Short.


----------



## Sprouthog

HdM E DLX


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Sprouthog

Monte E1


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## six10

View attachment 88401

Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC on yet another rainy day!


----------



## concig

The last of a few singles I found H.Upmann Belvederes from 2003.
Delicious and spicy !!!!! I hope to be able to get some more soon.


----------



## egoo33

my weekend just started lets do it right monte 2


----------



## Bernardini

Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleur


----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88419

T.R.T. few fingers Blowhard & Football........


----------



## Jordan23

Really good. A gift from a brother on another forum.


----------



## Redwyvern

Party Short. My 2nd CC ever. Man, oh man, what a little powerhouse!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee!
Top of the morning gents!


----------



## concig

Monte 4


----------



## egoo33




----------



## stltimmy1979

Monte #4 . Happy Friday everyone, have a great weekend!


----------



## Redwyvern

H. Upmann Connie 1. It was great after a failed attempt of a RASS. The RASS had a plugged head, and unraveling wrapper issues. :banghead:


----------



## momo439

BRC; that was the best cigar I had lately. I burned my lips and fingers on that one. It's a single I picked up in Cuba and if I had an other one, I think I would've lit another one.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Oh very nice, Sig 1. Great evening smoke.


----------



## Shemp75

PL Belicoso Extra RE Asia Pacifico 2009

Earthy & Grassy & Twangy Jizzness


----------



## Heath

had a monte #4 2011 in the hotel parking lot last night.


----------



## Habano

Conde 109 by the fire.


----------



## egoo33

party serie d 4


----------



## concig

Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## tmoran

concig said:


> Trinidad Reyes.


Fine choice. Same here.


----------



## concig

tmoran said:


> Fine choice. Same here.


:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short more black coffee gonna head out later gents!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Parti & Coffee........


----------



## concig

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another Partagas short more black coffee gonna head out later gents!


2 shorts = 1 long


----------



## stltimmy1979

Trini Reyes with root beer lounging in the yard with the dogs.

Heading out for 9 soon, thinking JL1 courtesy of another BOTL.

Then BBQ, maybe a fresh Siglo II to cap off my day as a bachelor!


----------



## Bernardini

Partagas SDN4. My first one, just getting into first third, and all I can say is "Twang"!


----------



## smoking ash

WOW! 








RAG May 2010


----------



## Jordan23

2012 RASSC. A little rough and unrefined. More bite/pepper than fruit. Time to forget about 'em for a while.


----------



## brazil stogie

Party short after lunch, Boli Gigante in the afternoon, Party 898 now...great weekend all!


----------



## Habano

Por Larranga Magnificos while watching the OSU/PSU game by the fire.


----------



## egoo33

Jose Piedra Cazadore


----------



## Sprouthog

BHK52


----------



## concig

HDM Petit Robusto and coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III Jamaican Blue Mountain Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Chad202

First Habano C/O a great botl and FD pumpkin ale. Stoked!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All this talk of churchills.
Cohiba Espy circa 05 thanks jimmy.
Now i have till 9 P.m to smoke it so i should be just fine.


----------



## egoo33

JLP Cazadore


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee peace to all!


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lite lunch Garden tomatoes/Basil and homemade fresh Mozzarella.
Montie #2 Becks Dark get the call.


----------



## concig

cohiba secretos.


----------



## Merovius

Young Non Plus, JUN 13. Really good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PL Encantos Re 2010 these just arrived Dic 10 box code.
A little wet but smoking lovely.


----------



## protekk

Just getting over a head cold so first one in a while.....2011 Upmann Connie 1:


----------



## Booyaa

An Epi #2 this evening. Smoked as lovely as ever. Beautiful smoke that I nubbed into oblivion.


----------



## Redwyvern

I enjoyed the last of my CC, a Por Larranaga PC. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## egoo33

RASS


----------



## momo439

Redwyvern said:


> I enjoyed the last of my CC, a Por Larranaga PC. I enjoyed it very much.


That's a sad moment


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short whites and ham coffee black.
Peace!


----------



## concig

cohiba exquisitos.


----------



## stltimmy1979

Wow, Boli PC. However this one is from 2011. Thanks to another brother for the hit.

My Boli experience has been from relatively young sticks, either 13 or 14. This one really exemplifies what aging can do to an already good cigar. Freakin delicious!


----------



## protekk

An '09 SLR DC with some Founders Dark Penance on a beautiful NY night last evening:


----------



## smoking ash

HU robusto and some eagle rare.. Oh that sweet cedar and twang!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.


----------



## concig

Monte no.5 
........sounds like mambo no.5 , hahaha


----------



## cakeanddottle

HUHC my first ever CC and I was eager to try one, literally ROTT.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!


----------



## asmartbull

08 JL2......very good cigar


----------



## JustinThyme

BBF ROTT, couldnt help myself!


----------



## Sprouthog

BOLCJ


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88547

Bachilleres & Hibiki.........


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Sprouthog

BOLBF


----------



## momo439

cakeanddottle said:


> HUHC my first ever CC and I was eager to try one, literally ROTT.


How was it?


----------



## StogieNinja

Catching up. A few good smokes over the past several weeks:

Party Short while the kids play:









JL4, while herfing it up with some old friends:









PLPC while on a rare, quiet, solitary walk:









2012 EPC Short Run while studying for my Series 63:









2013 H Upmann Half Corona on a study break:









Monte 2, celebrating my passing my Series 63!


----------



## cakeanddottle

momo439 said:


> How was it?


Excellent although the Upmann profile seemed milder than my preference. Great flavor and very nice construction.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back to back Bolivar Coronas Juniors black coffee.
Long week T.G.I.F Happy Halloween.
Peace to all.


----------



## concig

Romeo y Julieta mille fleurs after some time.A bit tight draw but nothing too serious.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## cakeanddottle

Omg this El Principe is tasty!


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## egoo33

HDM Petite Robo, Colder than a Witches Tit tonight need more short smokes


----------



## JustinThyme

Started off with a JLPC, then a Coro followed by a BBF and finished off tonight with a Partagas 898.
Smoked too many today!


----------



## concig

Partagas coronas senior.


----------



## pmr1010

Sadly I have to take a few days off of cigar smoking. I have a horrible sinus infection and cannot smell or taste anything. This sucks but I'm enjoying reading what everyone else is enjoying.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Petite Coronas black coffee on a rainy morning.


----------



## madmarvcr

BBF from 2012


----------



## JustinThyme

Monte petit no2


----------



## zabhatton




----------



## smoking ash

On this cool afternoon. Happy weekend!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 Circa 07 thanks Jimbo 3 fingers of Pappy peace to all!


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88589

P # 2 & few fingers of a local Rye Whiskey, 10th Mountain......


----------



## brimy623




----------



## cakeanddottle

brimy623 said:


>


How is it? That's one I'm really looking forward to trying.


----------



## brimy623

cakeanddottle said:


> How is it? That's one I'm really looking forward to trying.


It's nice, but I'm not impressed.
That San Cristobal you had sounds so much better!


----------



## protekk

2006 PSD No.3 yesterday afternoon in the garage:


----------



## Jordan23

PLP 2011. Thanks Kyle.


----------



## Merovius




----------



## Heath

had a hu connie #1 yesterday on my way home from work. it was good as usual.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all.


----------



## egoo33

boli pc.... for science


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black damn i hate winter!


----------



## concig

Bolivar Bonitas from 2004. Still have 9 more and I know I'll be very sad when I smoke the last one :-(


----------



## brimy623




----------



## concig

partagas aristocrats


----------



## protekk

Had a 2009 Boli GM with some Founders Dark Penance yesterday while cleaning up the garage:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee another beautiful day peace!


----------



## concig

While being at lcdh to buy some cigars, I grabbed a single RASS and smoked it this afternoon. Unfortunately it was almost unsmokable with very tight draw.I had to quit at around first third.This was the first time to have such tight draw from a RASS :-(
Football night tonight so I hope to enjoy whatever I decide to smoke while watching the games.


----------



## Keeper01

I'm celebrating my birthday with this tasty stick.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Cool evening great smoke.


----------



## asmartbull

Saltmarsh said:


> Cool evening great smoke.


Mark,
I see yor preferences are changing a but ; )


----------



## JustinThyme

Boli CJ this morning
Parti 898 this afternoon
Puffing on a SLR Regios ATM ROTT today.


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## jp1979




----------



## Damselnotindistress

'Nuther Partagas 898!


----------



## concig

HUPC with morning coffee


----------



## pdq_wizzard

Keeper01 said:


> I'm celebrating my birthday with this tasty stick.


Happy belated birthday Bryan!


----------



## pdq_wizzard

The cap came apart on the cut.


----------



## protekk

A couple from the last couple of days. First a 2013 Punch Serie d'oro No 2 with some dark penance. Showed some promise but had a real tight draw. I should have waited a bit longer before cracking into them.



A 2013 Rass. Real nice in the first half then got a bit bitter. I am not a huge fan of RASS but I keep trying to like them:


----------



## Keeper01

pdq_wizzard said:


> Happy belated birthday Bryan!


Thank you!


----------



## JustinThyme

protekk said:


> A 2013 Rass. Real nice in the first half then got a bit bitter. I am not a huge fan of RASS but I keep trying to like them:


You can send me all of your RASS. One of my favs. You can also send me one of the d'oro No 2 LOL.

Todays smokes

RASS with morning coffee
CoRo in the afternoon
Parti short for Fidos walk

Im contemplating A BBF while I go sit in the man cave and watch my new 60 inch LED. Amazed at advances in technology. I had a 60 inch HD before but it was a 10 year old DLP and the bulb went for the 3rd time but this time it popped and took the DLP mirror with it. Cost of repair was half way to a new one sooooooo.


----------



## momo439

JustinThyme said:


> Todays smokes
> 
> RASS with morning coffee
> CoRo in the afternoon
> Parti short for Fidos walk


Man... I'm jealous... most of the time I can't even smoke once a week... maybe some day I'll get to smoke at least once a day!


----------



## Jordan23

HDM Palmas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace!


----------



## concig

Hdm petit robusto.


----------



## six10

Gorgeous fall morning with Epi 2 and Dunn Bros. expresso. Absolutely working for me on all levels. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Merovius

2011 Monte 2


----------



## Trackmyer

Duck n Goose hunting this morning. A relaxing Partagas this afternoon while cleaning the gun.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Be-Hike 54 not quite ready old bardstown estate bottled Kentucky straight bourbon whiskey._


----------



## Saltmarsh

RASS.


----------



## thebigk

06 898 and some football
View attachment 88722


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Coronas Especiales waiting on my Jamaican Blue Mountain to finish brewing.
Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## pippin925

Taken advantage of the warmer weather to do some wood working and enjoying a party short outside.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 RG Perlas.

Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## Heath

johnny o's I am really digging these rott


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba espy 3 fingers of Pappy after a big Jets win!


----------



## sjcruiser36

Quick and simple meal in the crock pot/slow cooker, and nice cigar to follow.


----------



## Merovius

Superiores



Excellent construction on this one, smooth and satisfying. :eyebrows:


----------



## Bad Andy

Just a simple PSD4. Good like always.


----------



## protekk

'06 QDO Imperiales and beer for Sunday Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V and a sam adams Rebel Ipa.


----------



## pippin925

BBF and an evolution No 3 ale


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## six10

Trinidad Reyes. Love these things.


----------



## protekk

'09 BBF with some breakfast stout and Monday night Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great minds think alike Mike.
BBF 11 Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## pippin925

Siglo I


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1.....just great


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #4 Dogfish head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Bernardini

2009 Monte no.5. Perfect for a very cold day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Be-Hike 52 3 fingers of Pappy and a Heineken.


----------



## Sprouthog

PSD4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 11 3 fingers of Pappy T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

P.S.C. # 3......


----------



## john_007

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSP#2 11 3 fingers of Pappy T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


enjoy the pappy guys, think I missed my window to get a bottle this year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all.


----------



## pippin925

'11 connie 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lanceros Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Going out to brunch chilly one today stay warm all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 Dogfish head 90 minute IPA after a killer day peace all.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## tmoran

cakeanddottle said:


>


How did you like it? I had my first of these yesterday morning and found it to be excellent. Right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Too mild for my preference. Good, just too mild. When I want something mild I'm looking more at a medium bodied cigar, coming from Nicaraguans. I'd take an Upmann over an HdM, I got more complexity and flavor from the HUHC I smoked. So far the best cigar I've smoked that I consider mild was an ERdM Choix Supreme, just loved that one.


----------



## tmoran

Thanks for the recommendation. I have a couple of the Choix Supremes from a box split I am looking forward to trying.


----------



## cakeanddottle

tmoran said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I have a couple of the Choix Supremes from a box split I am looking forward to trying.


In all fairness to this HdM, it opened up and got more flavorful around the halfway mark. Good cigar but I still like Upmann and ERdM better, based on my extremely limited experience.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88858

S.P. Corona & few fingers Sazerac........


----------



## Merovius

Burned a La Escepcion last night with my boy for his birthday.

Cohiba PE MUR JUL 12


----------



## asmartbull

HUHC....it is getting cold outside


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88876

# 3 & few fingers........


----------



## six10

12 Punch Coronation what a strange masterpiece. Musk, leather, Amaretto, occasional berry. Looking forward to untubing one of these in five or 20 years.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> HUHC....it is getting cold outside


Its been cold LOL.
Past 2 days HUHC's get the call for me as well.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its been cold LOL.
> Past 2 days HUHC's get the call for me as well.


Me too, garage is freezing. 2013 HUHC for me.


----------



## six10

View attachment 88889

Monte 4


----------



## brazil stogie

Had my first SW tonight, simply amazing cigar!


----------



## Dual-500

Cohiba Siglo II


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88903

Parti Lons & few fingers Sazerac.........


----------



## jusphil85

Had my first cc today, JLP ,a cheapy but surprised me, I enjoyed this all the way to the nub!


----------



## Heath

nice. excellent choice.


jusphil85 said:


> Had my first cc today, JLP ,a cheapy but surprised me, I enjoyed this all the way to the nub!


----------



## Sprouthog

Connie 1


----------



## Herf N Turf

I don't usually post in these threads, but today was pretty special. I decided to fly solo to my club this evening and grabbed a "bug out". I reached into the humi and grabbed a 2004 Juan Lopez 2, a 2007 Monte 2 and a 2005 Luci. At the last minute, I determined I'd have the Luci. Great prelight nose, took to the flame like a champ and just DE-LIVERED!

Interesting, there was the current, "Ashton Celebration" tour event at the shop. A couple of very cool guys came upstairs and we blew into full-on herf mode. I gave them the remaining two sticks and one was immediately sacrificed; the Monte 2. I don't don't think our fellow BOTL had had too many of these, because he went at it like a wolf on a pork chop. His eyes glazed over and he had this fantastic grin on his face throughout.

And a good time was had by all...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Be-Hike 52 3 fingers of Pappy and a heineken after a Westchester Burger Company Burger that was out of this world to say the least!
T.G.I.F i hope you all have a great weekend!
eace:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo y Julieta Petite Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Black Coffee waiting for the Oil man to drop a delivery.
Did i forget to mention how much i hate winter lol!


----------



## madmarvcr

HU Connie No.1


----------



## six10

View attachment 88947

Epi 2. Burning through these. At a whopping 5 months, the middle is sooo good.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Booyaa

SLR Double Corona. Very tasty it was too.


----------



## pippin925

Enjoyed an SLR in front of the heater last night.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88952

# 5..... on this Snowy Eve........


----------



## Heath

I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Heath

smoked my first party short. I know it's a favorite of allot of you for a quick smoke I am not a fan don't get me wrong of course I burned my fingers burning every last bit. I don't think I'm going to get a box though. can't wait to try a huhc the uppmanns seem to be more up my alley.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 07 after some over easy eggs bacon muffins damn i am stuffed super Sunday breakfast.
Jamaican Blue Mountain Black and orange juice to wash it down.
Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## pippin925

Making the most of the warm day. Watching the kids play and enjoying a Juan Lopez No 1


----------



## Chad202

Partagas corona.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## cakeanddottle

Holy cow I am digging this SLR


----------



## Jordan23

A sublime 2013 BBF. It was incredible.


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 88973

Noella & Hot Chocolate on this peaceful Eve.........


----------



## six10

cakeanddottle said:


> Holy cow I am digging this SLR


That's funny I was looking at your first post with photo and thought to myself "ooh he's gonna like that one"... then I scrolled down to your next post.

Just finished a Boli Corona junior.


----------



## KungFumeta

La Gloria Cubana Medailler D'or N8.

Sorely disappointed by the lack of strength and flavor, specially at such a steep price. The draw was less than satisfactory too.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## JustinThyme

Boli PC this morning
CoRo this afternoon
About to put a spark to a box of RASS that are ROTT today. I opened the box and the smell alone was damn near good as sex!
Nice HQ box!


----------



## JustinThyme

cakeanddottle said:


>


Love these!
One of my go to 1 hour sticks.


----------



## cakeanddottle

JustinThyme said:


> Love these!
> One of my go to 1 hour sticks.


Very good but it didn't blow my mind like the SLR last night

Oops maybe I need to pay attention before responding 
Thought you quoted tonight's JL 2
Getting old need reading glasses


----------



## Damselnotindistress

La Flor de Cano Selectos. Has been aging for quite some time (a couple of years) in the Daniel Marshall humidor. Was quite wonderful in aroma and flavor!


----------



## protekk

Here are a couple from the last few days:

First a La escepcion RE Italy. Great as always:



An RA Allones Extra LE. I keep trying to like these but IMO they are just OK:



Last night was an '11 CoRo which was exactly what you would expect from a great cigar:


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 89018

Yolanda Custom & few fingers Pappy........


----------



## jabuan

09 la fuerza. they've finally come around.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of HUHC and black coffee while waiting for the power to come back on.
Been on and off all night a lot of heavy wet snow throughout the nite.
Stay safe enjoy your Turkey day.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Yesterday afternoon I had my first Party. Draw was very snug, but loved the flavors.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## tmoran

My first RASS after a fantastic day and huge meal. Man did that hit the spot. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Puffing on an 05 Partagas Lusitania 5 fingers of Pappy hey its a big SeeGar LOL!
Just stopped in to see how everyones doing.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black T.G.I.F!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie #2 and a Brooklyn Brewery Oktoberfest beer after some leftover Ham and turkey sandwiches.


----------



## jusphil85

HU connie #1


----------



## Wildone

R y J & glass of Cabernet..........


----------



## lukesparksoff

Monte #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late night Jamie just wants to fight LOL!
Chillin in Brooklyn Just dropped in to say hi.
SCDLH EL MORRO 07 got these from the same person that sent the money clip:cheer2:
Class act that Ravinous guy is lol!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## KungFumeta

Wouldnt let me upload the pic.

Partagas serie du connaiseur nº 3 for a quiet saturday morning at home with my GF. The draw is a tiny bit tight for my liking and the flavors are there, but all in all, unimpressive compared to some of the brand's other offerings at a significantly lower price.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oh boy oh boy St Luis Rey Serie A Brooklyn Bagel cream cheese bacon and tomatoes.
Heading out to catch up on Christmas shopping.
Peace my brothers!


----------



## OnePyroTec

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh boy oh boy St Luis Rey Serie A Brooklyn Bagel cream cheese bacon and tomatoes.
> Heading out to catch up on Christmas shopping.
> Peace my brothers!


Christmas shopping! Well that just earns another notch on the 'ol respect stick for not caving and calling it Holiday shopping. Be careful of the crazies Tony!


----------



## six10

View attachment 89062

Epi 2 black coffee. Happy weekend everyone.


----------



## KungFumeta

Currently in a state of absolute bliss finishing off an h upmann epicure and a dram of Lagavulin 16yo. I shall be purchasing a box of these little epicures in the near future...


----------



## six10

KungFumeta said:


> Currently in a state of absolute bliss finishing off an h upmann epicure and a dram of Lagavulin 16yo. I shall be purchasing a box of these little epicures in the near future...


Sounds good, sometimes those little smokes can surprise you...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

Oops sorry guys - wrong forum. :ban: :yield:


----------



## cakeanddottle

First one of these, looking forward to it


----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


> First one of these, looking forward to it


your humidor is looking a little emptier than usual....


----------



## cakeanddottle

jp1979 said:


> your humidor is looking a little emptier than usual....


Yeah I'm transitioning to a lot more focus on Habanos, and I'm still exploring. I need to order a few more boxes before the top shelf is as stocked as it was with Nicaraguans.


----------



## jp1979

cakeanddottle said:


> Yeah I'm transitioning to a lot more focus on Habanos, and I'm still exploring. I need to order a few more boxes before the top shelf is as stocked as it was with Nicaraguans.


I am done buying NC for a while, want to get my stash to an even 50/50 CC/NC split before I start buying them again.


----------



## six10

View attachment 89083

09 Monte 5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OnePyroTec said:


> Christmas shopping! Well that just earns another notch on the 'ol respect stick for not caving and calling it Holiday shopping. Be careful of the crazies Tony!


Jesus is the reason for the season!
Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Coronas especiales Jamaican Blue Mountain.
Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Party Short and water. It has been a while.


----------



## JustinThyme

Parti 898 with a few fingers of Glenlivet Nadurra is going over quite well.


----------



## Hubby

We pulled out a good ole Monti 520s! I love this stick!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## six10

A really good Rascc.


----------



## Dual-500

Bolivar Royal Corona that's been in the Wineador for about 9 months.... Have another box of them aging.


----------



## KungFumeta

Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo du Deputé along with a glass of champagne. Excellent.


----------



## asmartbull

08 JL #1 
perfect for what it is.....wish I went deeper....


----------



## asmartbull

08 JL #1 
perfect for what it is.....wish I went deeper....


----------



## momo439

Dual-500 said:


> Bolivar Royal Corona that's been in the Wineador for about 9 months.... Have another box of them aging.


Woo... I had one o those a couple of weeks ago and I was sad to run out of cigar. I regret not getting a box; it's on my purchase list now


----------



## Dual-500

momo439 said:


> Woo... I had one o those a couple of weeks ago and I was sad to run out of cigar. I regret not getting a box; it's on my purchase list now


They're ok out of the box - but really good after 6-9 months of aging. The flavor is smoother and a bit more complex. I always keep a drawer of them in my humidor now.


----------



## momo439

Dual-500 said:


> They're ok out of the box - but really good after 6-9 months of aging. The flavor is smoother and a bit more complex. I always keep a drawer of them in my humidor now.


It was a single I got while on a trip seven months ago so I figure it was at about just that nine months. Thanks for the tip, I appreciate it since I don't have anymore to compare it to. On an other note, what would you suggest I seek interest into considering that flavour profile? I just got a sampler in with some BPC, Monte 2, Punch Cor, Punch Punch, RASS and Siglo VI but I'm open to recommendation I case I went completely wrong. Thanks for your time


----------



## Dual-500

PM sent


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V and a Brooklyn Brewery Oktoberfest beer.
Perfect ending to a perfect day.
Peace to all!


----------



## Wildone

Celest & few fingers Sazerac.........


----------



## momo439

Punch Petit Coronation


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Romeo & Julieta Coronas


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Magic Hat not quite IPA nice combo.


----------



## JustinThyme

PSP2, great smoke!


----------



## six10

Short. You know your good when I am standing in 20* weather to be with you.


----------



## Saltmarsh

weather warmed up this evening, so I went with a larger cigar tonight. Vegas Robaina - Famosos


----------



## Sprouthog

JL#2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche breakfast burrito.
On a side note the holiday season can be stressful for many. No job prospects bad economy loved ones gone etc.
A dear friend tried to take his life a few days back. Ran a car in the garage door closed.
Thank GOD someone saw the smoke as they drove by and called the police.
I spent the day with him yesterday i don't know if i reached him or not. My point if there is one life is precious don't through it away.
Peace to all!


----------



## brazil stogie

Just smoked the last of JP #2 from cab of 50. These took a few months to wake up, but towards the end they were great! Will get me more


----------



## momo439

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche breakfast burrito.
> On a side note the holiday season can be stressful for many. No job prospects bad economy loved ones gone etc.
> A dear friend tried to take his life a few days back. Ran a car in the garage door closed.
> Thank GOD someone saw the smoke as they drove by and called the police.
> I spent the day with him yesterday i don't know if i reached him or not. My point if there is one life is precious don't through it away.
> Peace to all!


Sorry to hear that about your friend, I deeply hope he'll get better. I hope he understands that it gets better and that he'll get some help. I myself was diagnosed with PTSD and got down that dark path. I only see too much of my military peers taking their own life.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

momo439 said:


> Sorry to hear that about your friend, I deeply hope he'll get better. I hope he understands that it gets better and that he'll get some help. I myself was diagnosed with PTSD and got down that dark path. I only see too much of my military peers taking their own life.


Thank you bro for taking the time to share your thoughts and well wishes.
Actually to all that P.m me Thank you as well!
It really is nice to see i have so many friends that i have never even met face to face!
May GOD BLESS you all.
Peace my brothers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very Busy day today more Christmas shopping on he way.
Partagas short coffee black.
Peace to all!


----------



## six10

View attachment 89185

Putting new accessories to work with a Reyes. Fantastic sweet cedar and spice from this little guy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti #2 all this talk of them has got me in the mood to sit down with an old friend.


----------



## cakeanddottle

Enjoying Championship Saturday and a cigar I've been looking forward to


----------



## Calikind




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba coronas especiales Jamaican Blue Mountain.
Got stuck at the house upstate this weekend.
As that's the Case gonna make a big country breakfast and decorate the tree with the kids.
Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## madmarvcr

My last PSD4 from 2009


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO after a day of setting up the tree making Sunday diner and watching the Jets dump another one.
3 fingers of Old Grand Dad 114 gets the call.


----------



## UTKhodgy

H Upmann Connie 1 and an Enjoy By 12/26 IPA while watching UNC


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 89201

P.D.O.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black damn its colder than a witches tit outside.


----------



## Hubby

Parti Short with the Wifey on the way to work!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta take a ride to Mt Vernon taking a PSD#4 for company later gents!


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Merovius

HUHC



Thanks Al!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch RE 2007 Asian Pacific release Thank you Art AKA X-Man


----------



## magoo6541

I had to try one even though it's young.... Cohiba Esplendidos Jul 14.

Easily one of the best cigars I've had. The flavors were rich and easily identifiable. The last third went a little harsh but that's part of it being so young. Perfect draw but the burn was a little uneven but it was cold and windy this evening so I can't fault it.


----------



## Kasanova King

Only my 3rd Habano to date...very tasty....I'm starting to understand the "dark side"....:lol:


----------



## six10

View attachment 89230

Epi 2


----------



## KungFumeta

Not today but over the weekend. I was changing homes so I didn't have much internet time.

Quintero Petit Quintero. Somewhat dissappointing, specially after what i'd heard about them.
H. Upmann Half Corona. This one lasted me close to an hour. I was amazed!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee rain out theatre.


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## Merovius

JL1


----------



## smoking ash

RAPU RE JUL 09


----------



## Dual-500

Smoked a San Cristobal La Fuerza last night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V 3 fingers of Makers to take the chill out of my old bones lol!


----------



## six10

View attachment 89250

Romeo tubo no. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black flooding everywhere this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a Seltzer water while cooking some Pasta Fagioli for Dinner.


----------



## momo439

HUHC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Rass and a Farm House SESSION IPA


----------



## Saltmarsh

Bolivar - Petit Corona.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black after cleaning cars and shoveling some light snow.
Damn i hate winter!


----------



## Trackmyer

This mornings cigar.



This afternoons cigar, smoked the first quarter while I watched this poor ADF fella hauling tandoms rock back and forth stuck in the parking lot.


----------



## Saltmarsh

Walked the dog, picked a HUHC just the right size.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Today I had a young Bolivar Coronas Junior from mid 2014 and an old RyJ Belvedere from late 1988


----------



## Sprouthog

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee taking a ride into westchester later gents.


----------



## Merovius

Dbl Ed after a long week and gd is it good. TGIF!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinidad Reyes coffee black peace to all.


----------



## madmarvcr

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme JUN 14
I couldn't wait, had to try one from box I got Monday
Young but very good. Can't wait until summer of 2016, they will be excellent


----------



## Wildone

View attachment 89328

S.P.B. & Coffee.......


----------



## UTKhodgy

2003 RASS (my oldest smoke ever and courtesy of a gentleman from Puff) and 3 fingers of Elmer T Lee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba BHK 52 3 fingers of Pappy i can't wait for 2014 to pass.


----------



## KungFumeta

This morning
















Yesterday. This one was definitely very mellowed out compared to fresh examples, but it's impossible to for me to tell whether it's because of the age or because it was improperly stored at some point. Should have been since it came from a b&m, but b&m's in Spain aren't always as diligent with walk-in maintenance as one would hope...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Coronas Especiales Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Bacon and Eggs and Brooklyn Bagels on the way.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Shemp75

HUHC



*Stock photo


----------



## Shemp75

Oops, Double post


----------



## asmartbull

13 Des dieux....these will be as good as the 03's


----------



## gtechva

Villiger Export Maduro


----------



## cakeanddottle

gtechva said:


> Villiger Export Maduro


um...


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## jabuan

my last 12 BBF. I shoulda bought five more boxes.


----------



## KungFumeta

Shemp75 said:


> HUHC
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock photo


Its amazing how well these are selling. They're all the rage in the spanish forum I frequent.

For me they kinda defeat the point of being a smaller stick by taking me close to an hour to finish...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

H. Upmann half corona.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Regios Dog Fish Head 90 Minute IPA.


----------



## JustinThyme

Punch Punch that was absolutely perfect!


----------



## six10

View attachment 89376

Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee dark and slightly sweet.
Just got back from Comcast swapped out modems can't believe how much faster this is.


----------



## Calikind




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 2013 after some Chinese for Lunch Damn it i am hungry again LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee thank GOD all this precip we have been getting is rain!


----------



## fattaman

First CC in forever. I think it's time to find an online supplier.


----------



## jusphil85

Hoyo de Monterrey petite robusto and black coffee


----------



## Saltmarsh

A great RASS this evening as the sun set.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee doing a pulled pork on the smoker outback.
Went in at 630 this morning should be done in time for dinner in about 10 hours or so.
Nice and slow 170-190 degrees YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy looking at this Pork is making me hungry.
PSD#4 Seltzer water and oh look a piece of pork just fell off lol!


----------



## Sprouthog

PLPC


----------



## Old Smokey

I rarely smoke a Cuban as I don't have very many, but decided tonight to splurge a little. Grabbed a Por Larranaga Exclusivo Alemania robusto, which I knew nothing about. Smelled it, cut it, smelled it again, checked the draw and it was very tight. Anyway, I am fighting my way through it and it has loosened up to be smokeable. A very mild, grassy smoke. For some reason I was expecting a more full bodied smoke, but Cubans are new to me.


----------



## six10

Monte 4. Smoking better than I expected at only 9 months. Grassy at first which I wasn't expecting then that deep rich Monte earth patchouli greatness.


----------



## Jordan23

Boli PC. It was excellent.


----------



## thechasm442

Not much Habano experience here but this is a pretty tasty mild, woodsy smoke. Thanks to @jp1979


----------



## jp1979

thechasm442 said:


> Not much Habano experience here but this is a pretty tasty mild, woodsy smoke. Thanks to @jp1979


You are just getting to that now? Damn, seems like I sent that forever ago.


----------



## jabuan

BHK52 BTL JUL 12 ¡Que rico!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie #2 coffee black power bar.
Working at home trying to get bids out.
Hopefully 2015 will be better as 2014 really sucked for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 full Size this time Coffee still Black.
All submissions almost done.
Peace to all!


----------



## Trackmyer

A little smoke with a lot of flavor. Call me impressed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee counting down the days till Christmas!


----------



## madmarvcr

Finally tried my first Petit No. 2 from a 5 pack sampler I got this summer
The first 1/2 inch, it had a young feel and taste, after that was way much better
Hints of leather, wood and cocoa 
Very good finish


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nothing beats a CORO 3 fingers of Pappy after some homemade Pasta Fagioli.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## Trackmyer

Nice relaxing cigar and beverage this afternoon after a cold morning hunt.


----------



## Dual-500

Gettin's ready to hammer the Cohiba in the middle of the pack. Not sure what it is, but it looks like a dandy. Package arrived from a fellow member in Canada.



















Sent him a few back:


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My daughters home from college upstate woke up to the smell of Bacon and eggs.
So we all 3 of us sat down to breakfast got to talking so much what a great Sunday.
Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Happy Sunday peace to all!


----------



## six10

View attachment 89497


----------



## Nicks85

My first cc post. Smoking this bolivar that I recieved from the NOOB SS.


----------



## momo439

Dual-500 said:


> Gettin's ready to hammer the Cohiba in the middle of the pack. Not sure what it is, but it looks like a dandy. Package arrived from a fellow member in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent him a few back:


It's a Siglo IV my friend and I hope you enjoyed! I can not express my gratitude enough for the outstanding selection your sending my way


----------



## jp1979

HU Connie 1 at the driving range and a HU Mag 50 while watching football this afternoon.


----------



## Dual-500

momo439 said:


> It's a Siglo IV my friend and I hope you enjoyed! I can not express my gratitude enough for the outstanding selection your sending my way


The Cohiba Siglo IV tonight - going out in a few minutes - turn on some MMA and hit the smoking deck. I ended up smoking the El Rey Del Mundo last night? Yummie


----------



## momo439

Dual-500 said:


> The Cohiba Siglo IV tonight - going out in a few minutes - turn on some MMA and hit the smoking deck. I ended up smoking the El Rey Del Mundo last night? Yummie


I know!! I love that Rey Del Mundo, regional edition Cuba. I picked up the last box at the LCDH while in Cayo Santa Maria on a trip last May. It's too bad they only made 5000 boxes. I'm glad you liked it. Only six left in a box of ten


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black its beginning to look a lot like CHRISTMAS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another HUHC still black coffee. Getting all my paperwork done before the New Year. I pray 2015 is very prosperous for all!


----------



## Dual-500

momo439 said:


> It's a Siglo IV my friend and I hope you enjoyed! I can not express my gratitude enough for the outstanding selection your sending my way


For whatever reason, I grabbed the #6 and smoked it. Didn't even want to know what it was before the burn for any perception slant that may cause. I smoked it and liked it. Great draw, flavorful, consistent, nice even burn. I checked today and it was the Paul Stulac "Angel" - that's a damn fine cigar.

Today will be the Cohiba Siglo IV. Going out right now for that bad boy since it's holidays off time and the whole house humidifier system project is officially finished and tested. 

Other than the Siglo IV, I'll smoke the others - then see what they were after the fact.


----------



## brimy623

Good morning!
Parti short for breakfast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey Brian where you been bro!
Hope all is well MERRY CHRISTMAS.
Partagas short coffee light and sweet breakfast burrito.


----------



## six10

Trinidad Reyes_ fantastic.


----------



## brimy623

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Brian where you been bro!
> Hope all is well MERRY CHRISTMAS.
> Partagas short coffee light and sweet breakfast burrito.


Hey Tony!
One of those times where "life" just got busy! Plus it's been cold down here in BK so I haven't been smoking as much as normal (gotta get an air purifier so that I can smoke in the house!)
Gotta do another Parti short because I wasn't digging this one.


----------



## momo439

Dual-500 said:


> For whatever reason, I grabbed the #6 and smoked it. Didn't even want to know what it was before the burn for any perception slant that may cause. I smoked it and liked it. Great draw, flavorful, consistent, nice even burn. I checked today and it was the Paul Stulac "Angel" - that's a damn fine cigar.
> 
> Today will be the Cohiba Siglo IV. Going out right now for that bad boy since it's holidays off time and the whole house humidifier system project is officially finished and tested.
> 
> Other than the Siglo IV, I'll smoke the others - then see what they were after the fact.


Some Angels may just fall from the sky some day


----------



## OnePyroTec

Only only little cigar from the ISOM today. It was an RyJ Belvederes from 1988


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel

I enjoyed a RyJ Edicion Limitada from 2004, I believe, earlier today.


----------



## pdq_wizzard

With thanks, Merry Christmas


----------



## Heath

my dad and both had a 2011 h upmann connie #1 while sitting around the fire pit.


----------



## fattaman




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegueros - Mananitas coffee black got these as a stocking stuffer from Jaime.
Boy i am glad shes not here to see the look on my face as i smoke one.
They taste like the soot from the chimney LOL!


----------



## madmarvcr

Party Short


----------



## UTKhodgy

Yesterday it was 2 Party Shorts and a PSD4. Today it is a 898. Good weather from the Florida gulf coast


----------



## magoo6541




----------



## UTKhodgy

Another Party Short. Mimosa. Cloudy and cool morning from the Florida gulf coast.


----------



## madmarvcr

Cedros de Luxe No. 1


----------



## zabhatton

This seems like a party short thread lol. I guess weather makes great minds think alike

I'm opting for a RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short toasted bagel coffee dark and sweet.
Can't wait to kick 2014 out the door and welcome in 2015.


----------



## pippin925

Great weather today. Sat out and enjoyed another connie #1


----------



## jusphil85

JL #1 with coffee. Im pretty sure this one had that Cuban twang you guys talk about! Help. Im falling and I cant get up!


----------



## Calikind




----------



## six10

View attachment 89629

Rascc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero watching the coffee perk. Heading out to the city with the kids. Gonna take them to see their Mother in Manhattan. A movie some lunch later i hope the day goes well. Peace to all happy Sunday.


----------



## madmarvcr

RA ER Canada Gorditos 2010


----------



## streetz166




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba espy and a seltzer water after a very busy day in the city peace to all.


----------



## anthony d

Smoked my last one tonight, a HUHC... Love these! Looks like I gotta place another order soon!


----------



## Wildone

P.S.C. 3 & few fingers 23 after a long day.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V coffee dark and sweet peace!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and a seltzer water Peace gents.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC this morning a SLR SERIE A now Brooklyn egg cream to wash it down.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn whats up no one smokes anymore getting ready to go out.
Taking a Punch asian pacific release from 07 for the ride.
Once again thank you Art X-Man!


----------



## Saltmarsh

I needed to break up Tony's run...


----------



## zabhatton

Over humidified that's that shhh I don't like!


----------



## six10

View attachment 89678

Partagas Short


----------



## Goatmilk




----------



## Shemp75

Goatmilk said:


>


WHAT??????????


----------



## JIK

Nice smokes on here. Cool to finally see the section.


----------



## KungFumeta

Party Short with breakfast as my first cigar of 2015 while watching Vienna's New Year's concert live on TV.

Very happy 2015 to you all!!!!


----------



## madmarvcr

First smoke of 2015
VR Unicos FEB 11, so underrated and Excellent
A great way to start the new year


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy new Year to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good Riddance 2014 !!!!!!!!!!
HELLO 2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I Pray it is a great Year for all!
So happy am i i shall treat this like a Sunday.
Jamaican Blue Mountain Black Cohiba Lancero Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heath

huhc and some bubbly. bring on 2015 lets roll.


----------



## Goatmilk

Shemp75 said:


> WHAT??????????


Some guy from Brooklyn sent it. Figured I'd better smoke it before he realized his mistake and asked for it back


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed down the stairs to sit down and eat New Years Day Dinner.
The 2nd wave of friends and family are due at 5 P.M.
Some espy's on board for all.
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auburnguy

My first ever CC. Very good.


----------



## Sprouthog

BHK52


----------



## six10

View attachment 89721


----------



## KungFumeta

Auburnguy said:


> My first ever CC. Very good.


Congrats. I'm rather fond of that particular CC, specially when it draws right.

Beware, your slope just got a heck of a lot more slippery...


----------



## madmarvcr

Quintero, quick cheap smoke before work


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Coffee black peace to all.


----------



## six10

JL2.


----------



## cakeanddottle

First cigar since Dec. 22. Whole family struck by some mutant flu strain, still have symptoms 2 weeks in and that's with antibiotics. Just got home from vacation, and boy have I been looking forward to this cigar and it is absolutely living up to expectations. Good to be back in the saddle.


----------



## fattaman

Not even a super tight draw could ruin this truly delicious cigar.


----------



## KungFumeta

RGM panatela, black coffee, freshly squeezed orange juice and a glass of Anna de Codorniú cava. I love weekend mornings. Every day should start like this.


----------



## madmarvcr

HdM Des Dieux


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late start today SLR SERIE A Cafe con leche Bacon and egg Sandwich peace to all.


----------



## Sigaar

My first shipment came in today. Thoroughly enjoying a Bolivar Petit Corona right now!


----------



## madmarvcr

PSD No.4, McD coffee, 3 deg F in Iowa


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Coronas Especial's Jamaican Blue Mountain.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## protekk

Finally got one in this week. '98 Lons with some Port wine:


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## KungFumeta

Partagás Mille Fleurs from Jan 2014. Last time i smoked one from this box was back in july, almost ROTT. Now with six month's rest on them they are coming along really nicely. The last third is still somewhat harsh though...


----------



## brazil stogie

After hitting the gym for the first time this year, finishing off the day with a delicious Connie A.


----------



## zoey

Put the fire to this punk....mucho delicious


----------



## Calikind




----------



## Merovius




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Having some friends over, We are going to have some venison sausages from a deer i got on opening day. My buddy Jimmy smoked them they have been hanging for weeks.
Some Pappy Van Winkle 12 year old and BHK 52's should pair nice with the venison.
Peace to all.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Tony, ever make deer cubes? Got a friend that cuts inch square cubes and cooks them like they are Kansas City burnt ends. Just unbelievable. Glad the Pappy is still flowing. I got pretty lucky this year as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UTKhodgy said:


> Tony, ever make deer cubes? Got a friend that cuts inch square cubes and cooks them like they are Kansas City burnt ends. Just unbelievable. Glad the Pappy is still flowing. I got pretty lucky this year as well.


Never tried that thanks for the tip next time out i will give it a try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a seltzer water peace to all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nobody smokes anymore LOL!
Its been real cold as of late.
Montie Especials and a Coca Cola.


----------



## jusphil85

Had my first psd4. I will tell you its not my last!


----------



## thebigk

00 HDM du prince


----------



## madmarvcr

Bolivar No. 1, Starbucks coffee, before work


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a Farmhouse IPA!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee burning day light peace all!


----------



## madmarvcr

Monty No. 1


----------



## madmarvcr

I usually don't do this, but this Monty 1 has been exceptional this morning and the light grey ash is lighter than usual.
It is from a 2011 box.


----------



## Wildone

Prez & Coffee.........


----------



## OnePyroTec

Been smoking some RyJ Belvederes from Nov '00 and Cuaba Generosos from May '13


----------



## thebigk

09 QDO Imp


----------



## UTKhodgy

Wildone said:


> View attachment 51799
> 
> Prez & Coffee.........


Just got a box. What do you think?


----------



## cameradude

HdM Epicure No. 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CCE Jamaican Blue Mountain going to brunch soon Happy Sunday!


----------



## madmarvcr

Siglo II, McD coffee


----------



## Wildone

UTKhodgy said:


> Just got a box. What do you think?


I enjoy these, this box is 15 years young with lots left.
Hope you enjoy them also......,


----------



## thebigk

Wildone said:


> I enjoy these, this box is 15 years young with lots left.
> Hope you enjoy them also......,


 I bet they are amazing


----------



## Sprouthog

Siglo III


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass coffee black peace to all!


----------



## OnePyroTec

RyJ Belvederes from Aug. 1988.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas 898V seltzer water.


----------



## brimy623

My 1st smoke of 2015...


----------



## brazil stogie

Party short after lunch in this 100F weather :flame:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie#1 all this talk got me curious. Damn they are really that good!


----------



## Passprotection




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!


----------



## madmarvcr

HUHC before work.. Great short smoke in the iowa cold


----------



## jp1979

JL #1 and Bolivar PC


----------



## six10

Trinidad Reyes.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Giving the party short another go. Lovely first and second third, but final third went south a bit. Pretty good overall.


----------



## T.E.Fox

Double post be damned!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee a little warmer today thank GOD.


----------



## Wildone

898 UV & beer on this cold but beautiful Winters day.......


----------



## Sprouthog

Montecristo - Especial No.1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee peace to all!


----------



## madmarvcr

Another HUHC ... HU Friday


----------



## momo439

My very first BPC and I absolutely loved it


----------



## thebigk

A BBF and a few beers


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cohiba Siglo II! MMMmmm, yummy! All the way down to the nub:smoke2:


----------



## Laynard

My first Monte No. 5. Some nice sweetness, but a nice kick of body to it as well.


----------



## fattaman

A no. 2 paired with a coffee milk stout I brewed a month ago. Delicious!


----------



## penna stogey

T.E.Fox said:


> Double post be damned!


Triple post.....Damned by the masses


----------



## madmarvcr

Montecristo No. 2


----------



## Trackmyer

For the money, one of the best sticks out there. IMO


----------



## madmarvcr

ERdM CS


----------



## Wildone

Corona & Coffee....... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Happy Sunday.


----------



## jp1979

Hoyo DC


----------



## sjcruiser36

Was warm enough out today in spite of the rain to enjoy a HDM Epi. #1 while burnin some chops on the grill for dinner. Of course I had my usual company waiting for me to drop one, or to try to catch the juices overflowing from the drip pan.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## six10

Epi 2.


----------



## cameradude




----------



## brazil stogie

Short with coffee in the morning, PL PC, BPC, RASS :dude:


----------



## KungFumeta

cakeanddottle said:


>


One of these for me too.

I really liked the flavors coming off it, but my stick had a hard draw so I got tired of working my lungs for said flavors and didn't nub it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all.


----------



## Jordan23

Hdm palmas and slots at the casino.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## brazil stogie

HDM Epi2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee busy day ahead peace to all!


----------



## lebz

Tried out a HyDM Epi Especial and it needs more time to settle at my preferred humidity level. Spent most of the time dealing with burn issues but once it was fixed up it was quite nice. Will give it a go come spring!


----------



## six10

View attachment 90212

Epi 2.


----------



## Engineer99

lebz said:


> Tried out a HyDM Epi Especial and it needs more time to settle at my preferred humidity level. Spent most of the time dealing with burn issues but once it was fixed up it was quite nice. Will give it a go come spring!


I had the same experience...way too wet to smoke even four months on and need a lot of time to acclimate. I'm going to sit on mine for quite a long time...years probably.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche Breakfast Burrito. Peace to all!


----------



## Passprotection

Siglo I


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## six10

View attachment 90254

Corona Junior.


----------



## thebigk

Just Allright


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## thebigk

A VR Maestros 
simply amazing


----------



## madmarvcr

RyJ Cedros Deluxe no. 3


----------



## neocacher

SCdLH el principe


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR SERIE A after lunch.


----------



## Merovius

A very good Du Prince



Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## thebigk

Espy


----------



## Skeat5353

I love when two nations make peace.


----------



## cakeanddottle




----------



## OnePyroTec

Had a little Cuaba Generosos for the ride to work this morning.


----------



## jabuan

LGC MDO 4 MUR MAR 13. fuggin magical!


----------



## madmarvcr

RA Gorditos ER Canada 2010


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy Jamaican blue mountain coffee for breakfast.
Cohiba Siglo VI now after discussing vacation plans and some brunch with friends and family.
Happy Sunday to all GOD BLESS


----------



## sjcruiser36




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 07 3 fingers of Knob Creek Reserve riding out the storm stay safe all!


----------



## six10

View attachment 90374

Partagas Short.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee bacon and eggs on the way.
Looks like about 7 inches or so of snow outside. We should get another 3 today.
10 inches total i think we dodged a big bullet.


----------



## BMack

six10 said:


> View attachment 90374
> 
> Partagas Short.


Awesome, a Coke and a smile


----------



## Jordan23

Super partagas for last gar of the night.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee.


----------



## Skeat5353

Great pairing!


----------



## Jordan23

Thanks AL (asmartbull). 1st 3rd was ho hum...last 2/3rds really blossomed.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Punch Punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black damn its cold outside.


----------



## brimy623

My 1st Habana RyJ.
Not sure how much time on it since "birth" but I've had it in my humi for ~6 months.
I've been keeping it at 60% (thanks to leaky humi, 65% Boveda).
Great burn & decent flavors. Definitely have to get a few more to try down the line as I continue to explore the product from ISOM.
Definitely a different experience from NC's as I tend to smoke fuller sticks on that side.


----------



## Merovius

brimy623 said:


> My 1st Habana RyJ.
> Not sure how much time on it since "birth" but I've had it in my humi for ~6 months.
> I've been keeping it at 60% (thanks to leaky humi, 65% Boveda).
> Great burn & decent flavors. Definitely have to get a few more to try down the line as I continue to explore the product from ISOM.
> Definitely a different experience from NC's as I tend to smoke fuller sticks on that side.


 LAR AGO 12 Cazadores brother.

Not the typical RYJ profile here, Full bodied Habanos.

Romeo y Julieta Cazadores Cigars - Cuban Cigars Reviews

This particular batch was a bit softer than other box dates Ive had, but in a good way imo. Anyway, glad you liked it.


----------



## brimy623

Merovius said:


> LAR AGO 12 Cazadores brother.
> 
> Not the typical RYJ profile here, *Full bodied Habanos*.
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Cazadores Cigars - Cuban Cigars Reviews
> 
> This particular batch was a bit softer than other box dates Ive had, but in a good way imo. Anyway, glad you liked it.


Thx Tyler! @Merovius (I have to get some labels so that I can remember where I got sticks that I didn't buy!! :hmm: I thought this was one I bought in a sampler from a BOTL)

I did enjoy it. But if this if full, thank goodness I'm learning to enjoy the flavors!


----------



## Sprouthog

BBF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Be Hike 52 3 fingers of Pappy PUFF is back time to celebrate!


----------



## splattttttt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Be Hike 52 3 fingers of Pappy PUFF is back time to celebrate!


Indeed!


----------



## Kevin Keith

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Be Hike 52 3 fingers of Pappy PUFF is back time to celebrate!


woohoo!


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo P.B.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black eggs and bacon.
Peace to all!


----------



## tobacmon

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black eggs and bacon.
> Peace to all!


Seems like the early morning started off well ole friend


----------



## madmarvcr

Welcome Back Puff!!!!!
HdM Epicure No. 2 with a MCD coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tobacmon said:


> Seems like the early morning started off well ole friend


Lifes simple pleasures are the best!
Stay well my friend!


----------



## gtechva

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black eggs and bacon.
> Peace to all!


Sorry about your black eggs...


----------



## Sigaar




----------



## Bodhi Satva

PLPC


----------



## Laynard

@JohnG

Is the Habanos section now completely public, or is the prerequisite time and post requirements for vetting still in place?


----------



## HIM

Looks to be a free for all Layne.


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas Corona. Smoked pretty hot


----------



## madmarvcr

Montecristo Edmundo- FEB 11


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba SigloVI Jamaican blue mountain big get together with friends and family today to honer a great man that passed.
R.I.P Uncle Pat who was 88 years old the last WWII hero i know.
A great man friend and inspiration


----------



## egoo33

Last stick from my first box


----------



## PrimeTime

a 2009 Rafael Gonzalez of some sort. So tasty!


----------



## brazil stogie

Last party short from cab of 50...tomorrow will crack open a new cab! LOL


----------



## Calikind




----------



## asmartbull

09 RA Canadian RE....every bit as good as the CF


----------



## UTKhodgy

Watching Fox News through the window? Good lucking cigar, by the way, and nice quality picture.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy and a Magic Hat Starlit Anise Porter.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all!


----------



## Rock31




----------



## Sigaar

Enjoying a San Cristobal de la Habana el Principe with a GlenDronach 12 single malt.:smoke:


----------



## egoo33

special occasion smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS breakfast burrito coffee black Damn i thought spring was on the way!


----------



## Kevin Keith

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn i thought spring was on the way!


I guess it got snowed in!


----------



## brazil stogie

During last night's poker with buddies...Monte GE, then Boli Gigante!


----------



## Sigaar

H. Upmann Half Corona. :thumb:


----------



## egoo33

boli rc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUP Half Corona eggs and ham toast black coffee.
Another snowy day!
Can't say i ever remember so many back to back storms in March.
This has to be the worst winter i can remember for a long time.
Peace to all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a DogFish Head 90 minute IPA.


----------



## Sprouthog

JL2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC Black coffee peace to all!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## egoo33




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie #2 pancake breakfast black coffee.
It promises to be a sunny much warmer day today.
Enjoy whatever you chose to do.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Fresh Siglo I last night before bed


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Jamaican Blue Mountain Black.
Breakfast on the way what a wonderful day!
Whatever it is your looking for in life i hope you all find it!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## brazil stogie

PLPC, great sunday everbody!


----------



## madmarvcr

Partagas Series P No. 2


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Coffee..... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## Sigaar

H. Upmann Half Corona. Gotta get a box of these!


----------



## MJ23

Super party....it was 'aiight. Be blessed all.

For some reason I can't post pics.


----------



## Jordan23

Oops...wrong profile used below. Super party.


----------



## Wildone

Boli Lons & Sweet Tea.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy day today temps are finally reaching into the mid 50's today Thank GOD!
Almost forgot Partagas 898V Seltzer water.
Peace to all!


----------



## asmartbull

09 corona extra..nothing objectionable, but nothing note worthy


----------



## Sigaar

55F and sunny where I am today, so enjoying a San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe outside!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Jordan23

Tasty Rass.


----------



## jabuan

12 BCJ and Guinness


----------



## jabuan

egoo33 said:


> View attachment 52192


got my box resting. what're your thoughts on the smoke?


----------



## egoo33

1/3 was great then it starting falling off the cliff it got pretty harsh, lay them down!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a chocolate egg cream.


----------



## egoo33




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee black power bar peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Behike 52 and a Magic Hat Encore American Wheat IPA.


----------



## egoo33

reclaimed my deck snow is almost all but gone connie 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Palmas coffee black,Best wishes for a great day to all!


----------



## egoo33

sig 1


----------



## egoo33

too damn nice for just one smoke happy spring


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## Wildone

Trini RoBo & few fingers Pappy........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all.


----------



## madmarvcr

H. Upmann Coronas Major



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigaar

Montecristo No.4:smoke2:


----------



## Han Solo Cup

Cohiba Robusto (got about 7 left)


----------



## dannyG

Partagás Series D No. 4 with some Angel's Envy bourbon . . .a beautiful combo!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## madmarvcr

72 deg F in Iowa 
Quai D'Orsay



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R y J E.L. 04 & beer........ T.G.I.F......


----------



## Sigaar

I rarely have two sticks on the same day...my first Partagas...a Serie D No.5 with a dram of Talisker 10.


----------



## egoo33

why are all my pictures showing up as attachments the tap a talk updates have sucked lately


----------



## Sigaar

egoo33 said:


> why are all my pictures showing up as attachments the tap a talk updates have sucked lately


I dumped Tapatalk when I started having issues with posting pics. Honestly, I don't miss it...more trouble than it was worth. YMMV.


----------



## egoo33

Sigaar said:


> I dumped Tapatalk when I started having issues with posting pics. Honestly, I don't miss it...more trouble than it was worth. YMMV.


it works on all the other forums i frequent, i like it bc its one less step to add in a picture, glad puff has it and looks like it made it out of the stone age.


----------



## Sigaar

egoo33 said:


> it works on all the other forums i frequent, i like it bc its one less step to add in a picture, glad puff has it and looks like it made it out of the stone age.


It used to work fine for me, then maybe 3 months ago I couldn't post pics on another forum I frequent. I ended up just deleting it from my phone and access forums on my browser. Not perfect, but works for me.


----------



## madmarvcr

Nice morning in Iowa

PSD no. 4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Black coffee eggs and bacon.
Thank GOD its only raining couldn't stand another snow storm!


----------



## UTKhodgy

QdO Corona and a Nooner pilsner


----------



## egoo33

99 Black Prince


----------



## madmarvcr

Another nice morning in Iowa

ERdM



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P 1, Sweet Tea & Sunshine........ Happy Sunday.......


----------



## BlueDevil07

Boli PC


----------



## egoo33




----------



## brazil stogie

After a green salad, steak, rice and beans lunch...a partagas short to start the week!


----------



## Sigaar

RASCC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Circa 07 Magic Hat Ale.


----------



## Wildone

Upman # 2 & Ballast Point Black Marlin.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Taking Jamie out for Breakfast.
Top of the Morning Lads!


----------



## bpegler




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> View attachment 52211


Bro you got class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Black coffee damn hangover LOL!


----------



## asmartbull

11 CoRo from my singles draw..
If they made this blend in a corona gorda, I would be in heaven.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee .
Off to the auction with my buddy Frank.
Gonna take a couple of PSP #2 for the ride.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party 898


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & beer.........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC Black Coffee peace to all


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III bacon eggs potatoes coffee toast.
Nice day at the bay temps coming up suns out.
I hope this was the last snow for the season.
Peace to all and remember.
Happiness is where you find it!


----------



## madmarvcr

Another beautiful morning in Iowa

HdM EP no. 1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33




----------



## asmartbull

Gorditos. ..nearly perfect!


----------



## madmarvcr

Chilly morning

VR Unicos 2011



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

triny robo


----------



## BlueDevil07

RASCC


----------



## StogieNinja

'12 Siglo IV.

Great smoke. Still needs to calm down a little, but a great smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee.
Trying to keep it together R.I.P Lillian.
I will never forget you.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Working on a ERDM CS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee.
Trying to make sense of it all.
Life the big mystery.
Peace to all.
Hug someone you love today and let them know you care.


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & beer......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee peace!


----------



## madmarvcr

Jose L Piedra, quick smoke before work



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer........


----------



## Sprouthog

Monte 2


----------



## madmarvcr

Cohiba Secretos, quick smoke before work



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

favorite in the marca


----------



## madmarvcr

Dip No. 2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 1, and MAN was it fantastic!!!


----------



## madmarvcr

RA Gorditos RE Canada 2010

One of my favorites on a nice cool morning in Iowa



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigaar

Bolivar No.3 tubo


----------



## egoo33




----------



## StogieNinja

Enjoyed a beautiful '13 Cohiba Robusto. No idea on the box code, I also think these will get even better with a little more time (not that it matters, I have only two left).

Also, fwiw... this tastes nothing like the Siglo IV I had the other night, despite being made "exactly the same" with no blend


----------



## egoo33

mag 50 from 08


----------



## egoo33

Round 2


----------



## egoo33




----------



## madmarvcr

Starting today I will smoke a different cuban for each day of the month of April. My version of 30 for 30. Today is a machine made Belinda



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33




----------



## DanTheSmoker

RyJ tubo 3 with a couple years on it. Kind of mellow


----------



## madmarvcr

My second cigar brand in my 30 for 30 in April

HdM Coronation



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigaar

RASCC mar '13


----------



## Quint

Nice looking cigar, love the ashtray.........


----------



## egoo33




----------



## madmarvcr

Day 3 of my 30 for 30 in April

SCdH El Principe



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Monte. PE. Second of my daughter's birthday box. Mar. 13 code. Was good but I think it could use a bit more rest. Also burn was terrible. Had to relight a couple times.


----------



## brazil stogie

CORO after sushi tonight


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 4 of my 30 for 30 in April

H. Upmann No. 2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas E2 with Johnnie Walker Swing.


----------



## Wildone

Trini Robo Ex & few fingers Saz.......


----------



## Seamus55418




----------



## madmarvcr

Day 5 of my 30 for 30 in April

My Easter cigar, a Partagas 898 from 2007 , my favorite Partagas



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Ramon Allones "Allones Extra" Edición Limitada 2011


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 6 of my 30 for 30 in April

My second machine made, Guantanamera Cristales



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 7 for my 30 for 30 in April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

Not a fan when first released, but I am getting there...imho, still not worth the price of admission, but time will tell. These still need a few more yrs.


----------



## Wildone

Upmann Royal Robo & few fingers Saz......


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 8 of my 30 for 30 in April

Cuaba Divinos



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 9 of my 30 for 30 in April

Bolivar Petit Corona



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Open Junior (November 2010)


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 10 of my 30 for 30 in April 
Montecristo No. 4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Esplendido


----------



## Matyoka

Bolivar 108 RE Spain 2010. Very delish!!!


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 11 of my 30 for 30 in April

Diplomaticos No. 2

Finally can enjoy a larger cigar. During the week I have to pick smaller cigars before I head to work for my 30 for 30

Beautiful morning in Iowa



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

AM Robo


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

egoo33 said:


> AM Robo
> 
> View attachment 52345


AM?


----------



## egoo33

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> AM?


Alfredo Martinez


----------



## Matyoka

One of the best Cuban Custom Rolls come from Alfredo. Very nice!!!


----------



## Matyoka

egoo33 said:


> Alfredo Martinez


Having an AM as well. Bit beat up but does the job... Perfect when paired with some good coffee...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Piramide Extra (sorry, no picture)


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 12 of my 30 for 30 in April 
30 different Cuban brands in 30 days

Another beautiful morning in Iowa

La Gloria Cubana MdO No. 2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

The last havannas I have smoked within the last weeks (Montecristo Edmundo, Upmann Conn. No. 1, Saint Luis Rey Double Corona (one of the last existing pieces), Partagás Serie D No. 4) I was all disappointed of. It seem as the quality goes steadily down...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

CigarsinBerlin said:


> The last havannas I have smoked within the last weeks (Montecristo Edmundo, Upmann Conn. No. 1, Saint Luis Rey Double Corona (one of the last existing pieces), Partagás Serie D No. 4) I was all disappointed of. It seem as the quality goes steadily down...


Sometimes I feel the same.


----------



## Packerjh

My last few...

PL Secretos - Pretty good...will get better










2000 Punch (didn't research vitola) - delish but tight draw that was frustrating










La Flor de Cano Gran Cano RE Gran Bretana - Soooo glad I have a box of these!










Pretty good last few sticks...NEXT!


----------



## Matyoka

CigarsinBerlin said:


> The last havannas I have smoked within the last weeks (Montecristo Edmundo, Upmann Conn. No. 1, Saint Luis Rey Double Corona (one of the last existing pieces), Partagás Serie D No. 4) I was all disappointed of. It seem as the quality goes steadily down...


That is an absurd statement Sebastian. My latest "fresh" PSD4 was an amazing stick and so were all the other Habanos I recently smoked. Maybe your palate is malfunctioning and needs a reset


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 13 of my 30 for 30 in April
Fonseca Delicias



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aea6574

CoRo on Sunday, still love this cigar.


----------



## egoo33

11 CORO


----------



## Matyoka

That looks delicious E.


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 14 in my 30 for 30 in April

Quintero Brevas



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazil stogie

cracked open a new cab of party shorts, the first one was quite delish!!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas C3 Edición Limitada 2012


----------



## madmarvcr

It's the halfway point.
Day 15 of my 30 for 30 in April. 15 brands to go

Trinidad Reyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomF

H. Upmann Magnum 46, May14. First of a box of 25 I received last week.


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 16 of my 30 for 30 in April

Por Larranaga petit corona



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Ramon Allones Specially Selected (code MUR date OCT13)


----------



## Sprouthog

Party Short


----------



## TomF

Bolivar Royal Corona Tubo


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Sprouthog

BBF


----------



## elco69

Had a horrible experience with a La Gloria Cubana earlier today, figured I couldn't end the day with that. So I opened up my coolidor and pulled out a PSD4


----------



## elco69

Sprouthog said:


> BBF


Nice, I have a SLD box, begging to be opened and smoked, but I am trying to practice patience.


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 17 of my 30 for 30
30 different Cuban brands in 30 days

Ramon Allones Specially Selected



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Mine was from Oct 13. 1st smoked was April 14 and it was bad. I've had 2 since then and theyre getting better. Stick with RASS, JL2, Connie 1's and Party Shorts while they age.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

To confirm, it's already great! 
Ramon Allones Specially Selected (code MUR, date OCT13)


----------



## Matyoka

Daniel, I agree!!! We just opened an MUR '13 and boy... smoke like a dream!!!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## elco69

You are getting me excited for a RASS, I have a box coming in soon. How long should I let them rest before trying one? Daniel, what is that coffee drink that you are having, looks awesome.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> You are getting me excited for a RASS, I have a box coming in soon. How long should I let them rest before trying one? Daniel, what is that coffee drink that you are having, looks awesome.


Henry, I bought a box in January 2014 and started to smoke six months ago, maybe seven. I must confess it was hard to wait for enjoy them. 
I still have thirteen sticks from this box in my wineador but I payed for another box this week in São Paulo where I can get a best price. (Note: I live two thousand miles from São Paulo so it's coming through brazilian postal service. 2 or 3 days timing delivery.)
I think this robusto from Ramon Allones doesn't need too much time to be a great deal. At least one year from production date is enough to make it calm and ready to go.
About the coffee, that's an old and good "cappuccino".
Cheers! 
Daniel.


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Partagás Shorts for breakfast...


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 18 of my 30 for 30 in April 
Quai D'Orsay Imperiales

Too bad these are being discontinued



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

madmarvcr said:


> Day 18 of my 30 for 30 in April
> Quai D'Orsay Imperiales
> 
> Too bad these are being discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of your car today, ahm? 
Cheers!


----------



## dadof3illinois

01 SCDLH El Principe


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Maybe, yes. Or I should smoke even more ;-)


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Sometimes I feel the same.


Thanks for the answer. Which Cubans have you smoked within the last weeks?


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Matyoka said:


> That is an absurd statement Sebastian. My latest "fresh" PSD4 was an amazing stick and so were all the other Habanos I recently smoked. Maybe your palate is malfunctioning and needs a reset


Thanks for the hint: I have had PSD4 before and I liked it. It was smoother and more complex than other Partagás cigars I have had before (smaller one such as Mille Fleurs, Aristocrats but also the big Lusitanias). However, the last Cubans lacked complexity. However, i will try more again. I have had too many from Nicaragua and Honduras within the last weeks...


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

One thing I am really interested in: Where do you get good Cubans from in the US? I am from Germany and people say here, that in the US you can`t buy cuban cigars..???


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 19 of my 30 for 30 in April

Sancho Panza Belicosos



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Matyoka

Sebastian,

Cuban goods including cigars are illegal in the US due to the 1962 Embargo. Therefore we buy them from Switzerland, Germany, Hong Kong, Australia, Holland... etc etc


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo N°4 (code EML, date ENE14)


----------



## Matyoka

Smoking a Grand Edmundo as we speak...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 20 of my 30 for 30 in April 
A machine made, Troya
We are two thirds of the way through my 30 cuban brands in 30 days. Only 10 brands left.

Stay tuned for the last 10 and get a recap in Instagram at #mads30for30



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matyoka

Madmarvcr,

You displayed some outstanding cigars brother... First thing I do in the morning is come and look at what you smoke/ed today 

Lev


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 21 of my 30 for 30 in April
Cohiba Siglo III
April 21st is a special day for me so I chose a Cohiba. Siglo V is my favorite, but I do not have enough time before work, so a Siglo III



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomF

Partagas Serie D #4 - Box date MAY14


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 22 of my 30 for 30 in April

Rafael Gonzalez Petit Corona



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matyoka

Wednesday is my usual cigar day and now and then I sit down with my cigar brothers on Sundays as well... Today's stick was a Ramon Allones Estupendos that practically kicked my taste buds all over the place. Highly recommend them if they pop up!!


----------



## NormH3

Yes I had one after dinner last night. This was my very first. PL Pantelas (I think). My lighter broke the other day. Had to light up the old fashion way.


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 23 of my 30 for 30 in April 
Romeo y Julieta Petit Churchill 
My favorite RyJ is a Short Churchill but I don't have enough time before work. But the Petit is also a tasty stick



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomF

Cohiba Siglo III (Yesterday)


----------



## Sprouthog

PSD4


----------



## Habana Mike

Custom Reynaldos Sublimes double ligero. Picked it up at Conde Villanueva last fall










Started out with a mule kick!


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 24 of my 30 for 30 in April
30 Cuban brands in 30 days

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 25 of my 30 for 30 in April 
Juan Lopez Seleccion no. 1
Only 5 days and 5 brands left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and some eggs bacon black coffee.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 26 of my 30 for 30 in April 
Vegas Robaina Unicos from SEP 11



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomF

Montecristo #2 - OPG MAY14

















Ahhhhh.....


----------



## Matyoka

Montecristo 520


----------



## BamaDoc77

Been gone too long guys sorry.... JUan Lopez from 2004


----------



## Habana Mike

Smoked me an ERDM Aniversario


----------



## Matyoka

Nice cigar and ashtray Mike


----------



## Habana Mike

Matyoka said:


> Nice cigar and ashtray Mike


Thanks! I like them both!


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 27 of my 30 for 30 in April

La Flor de Cano



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

BBF


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & few fingers Saz.......


----------



## Matyoka

RyJ Exhibicion #4 on this fine evening.


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 28 of my 30 for 30 in April

Vegueros Tapados 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matyoka

New band on those Vegueros?


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Muralla & beer.....


----------



## StogieNinja

Excellent PLM MAY '11 while watching Daredevil on Netflix. Lovely.


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 29 of my 30 for 30 in April 
Saint Luis Rey Regios

Only one day left!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomF

Punch Punch Tubo - EML FEB14


----------



## NormH3

TomF said:


> Punch Punch Tubo - EML FEB14
> 
> View attachment 52436
> 
> View attachment 52437


Acoustic Guitar Forum?


----------



## madmarvcr

Day 30 of my 30 for 30 in April. It is finally here

Punch Punch
30 different Cuban brands in 30 days
You can get a recap of all 30 brands on Instagram at #mads30for30


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A. ....
Wish I had a few more cabs


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

madmarvcr said:


> Day 30 of my 30 for 30 in April. It is finally here
> 
> Punch Punch
> 30 different Cuban brands in 30 days
> You can get a recap of all 30 brands on Instagram at #mads30for30


Congratulations! You have a nice collection.

It was 30 great days.

Regards,

Daniel Corrêa.


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## Sprouthog

JL1


----------



## UTKhodgy

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Excellent PLM MAY '11 while watching Daredevil on Netflix. Lovely.


Got the same box, on sale as I am assuming you did as well. They've been great but a little light and airy on the bunching.


----------



## StogieNinja

UTKhodgy said:


> Got the same box, on sale as I am assuming you did as well. They've been great but a little light and airy on the bunching.


I got mine last year sometime, not sure exactly but I think when they first popped up. No draw problems for me, at least not that I can recall. I've smoked through about half a box.


----------



## TomF

NormH3 said:


> Acoustic Guitar Forum?


UMGF - Martinfest coffee mugs.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas Serie C No. 3 Edición Limitada 2012


----------



## egoo33




----------



## madmarvcr

BBF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

Cuaba Distinguidos



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

BBF


----------



## egoo33




----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

egoo33 said:


> View attachment 52443


A great cigar deserves greats accessories.... nice lighter!


----------



## egoo33

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> A great cigar deserves greats accessories.... nice lighter!


Thanks I got tired of my Xikar breaking every other month and having to swap them out so I figured I'd plunk down the money and get a mini jet, I was mulling over a soft flame but since I only smoke outside I went with the torch.


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Vegueros Mananitas. Smoked pretty hot and harsh. Probably due to its very small size :neutral:


----------



## TomF

Cohiba Siglo III - MUL DIC 13 - Ahhhhhh....








La Gloria Cubana Inmenso - ULA SEP 14 - Still young, but spectacular!


----------



## Packerjh

My birthday smoke was a special one...this was bombed to me by BOTL Shuckins and is from a box he acquired that was authenticated as rolled in 1915....yep, 100 years old. It was super smooth and still had a fair bit of pepper through the nose. I could smoke these a couple times per week...IF I had the stash....I don't so I won't! A great burn as well...all the way to the nub!


----------



## madmarvcr

Juan Lopez Supreme RE Canada 2011


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Dip # 4 & Coffee.... Happy Sunday......


----------



## TomF

Bolivar RC A/T - MAY14


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Packerjh said:


> My birthday smoke was a special one...this was bombed to me by BOTL Shuckins and is from a box he acquired
> 
> Packerjh, Happy birthday to you!!!
> I bet your experience has been fantastic!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Packerjh said:


> My birthday smoke was a special one...this was bombed to me by BOTL Shuckins and is from a box he acquired that was authenticated as rolled in 1915....yep, 100 years old. It was super smooth and still had a fair bit of pepper through the nose. I could smoke these a couple times per week...IF I had the stash....I don't so I won't! A great burn as well...all the way to the nub!


Jason, happy birthday to you! 
I bet your experience has been fantastic!


----------



## aliz

Everyday for the past couple of days ive been smoking 2-3 Partagas serie P2's spice bombs! heavenly!


----------



## Habana Mike

Sublime!


----------



## Matyoka

Quick smoke with a couple of my buddies at Fox in Gilbert, AZ. MUR JUN 13 was an amazing box...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Open Junior (pre-lunch)


----------



## Matyoka

Tapatalk doesn't seem to post pictures for some reason, so a couple of sticks were left out... Today's smoke was a Lebanese Ramon Allones RE that ended up being one of the greatest sticks this year.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas Serie C No. 3 Edición Limitada 2012


----------



## Sprouthog

HUHC


----------



## Sprouthog

Siglo III


----------



## madmarvcr

A new Siglo II, 2014. It is nice but older ones are better



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomF

La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or #2 - ULA JUL14

First out of a new box I just received, only 10 months old but already no ammonia. Very flavorful. These will be fantastic with age!


----------



## madmarvcr

RyJ Wide Churchill. This thing is a fatty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazil stogie

Last RASS from a cab of 50...hoping a sale on these will come up soon!


----------



## Matyoka

Romeo y Julieta Exhibition No. 4... by the time I realized I didn't take a picture all I got was the nub and band LOL


----------



## madmarvcr

Trinidad Coloniales from 2011
Best cigar so far in 2015
I can't believe how white the ash is. Not sure I captured it in the pic





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmarvcr

RA Gorditos RE Canada 2010 on a lazy Sunday morning



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

After a special mother's day lunch, Cohiba Siglo IV (three or four years aged in my wineador)


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Open Master


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas Serie C No. 3 Edición Limitada 2012 (used cedar spill to light it... uhmmmm...)


----------



## elco69

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## Wildone

Parti & beer.......


----------



## StogieNinja

Revisiting a stick that was not great last time I tried one. Now I get what all the fuss is about!

GUT MAY 13


----------



## elco69

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial with Balvenie 12yo Single Malt Scotch.. Celebrating Warriors win over Memphis, series now 3-2 Warriors.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Breakfast cigar with style. 
Montecristo N°4 (code AEM, date ENE14)


----------



## TomF

LGC Medaille d'Or #2 ULA JUL14, with coffee.


----------



## Matyoka

Trinidad Ingenios @ poolside...


----------



## Sprouthog

Ramon Allones - Allones Superiores


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas Serie C No. 3 Edición Limitada 2012


----------



## madmarvcr

Yesterday, the new PSD no. 6



Today, HdM Ep No. 2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure de Luxe LCDH (code EML, date SEP14)


----------



## TomF

I'm sure I can't be the only one, but I've just discovered that a Partagas Short paired with a Hendrick's & Tonic w/ Lime is a killer combo!


----------



## Wildone

Noella & Green Tea.... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## beammeup

El Principe nubbed it 70 mins


----------



## TomF

Punch Punch - LOA SEP14

Not quite out of the sick period yet, but still pretty damn good. Will revisit over the fall Holidays.


----------



## elco69

Ramon Allones Specially Selected


----------



## StogieNinja

I've only smoked a few QdO's but they've impressed each time. This one was rich with caramel sweetness. Delicious!


----------



## dahu

Por Larranga Pantera

Test. Dahu.


----------



## Matyoka

Wednesday smoke was PL Encantos. Was a good stick, but not as good as the Epicure Especial from Sunday...


----------



## Sprouthog

Connie 1


----------



## TomF

Punch Punch Tubo - EML FEB14


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure de Luxe Edición La Casa Del Habano (EML SEP14)


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Petit Edmundo (ALT NOV12)


----------



## beammeup

El Principe and a lot of chilian wine.


----------



## beammeup

DannyboyBtazil, which one did you like better?


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

beammeup said:


> DannyboyBtazil, which one did you like better?


Montecristo Petit Edmundo has more complexity and flavors. I really love the Montecristo blends. 
Cheers!


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas Serie C No. 3 Edición Limitada 2012


----------



## TomF

Partagas Lusitania - MUL JUN14

2 hours of pure bliss...


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Matyoka

Ramon Allones RE Canada yesterday:


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Petit Edmundo (code ALT, date NOV12)


----------



## Nathan King

A Trinidad Ingenios. I wasn't very impressed when I first received my boxes (especially considering the price), but my patience seems to be paying off. Pleasantly sweet without becoming cloying, floral, minty, and much improved. I still prefer several of the regular production cigars over these.


----------



## Wildone

M.P. 2 & beer.......


----------



## TomF

Partagas Short - GUT SEP13

Two times!


----------



## Matyoka

Siglo VI for my Wednesday stick. Fresh, but man oh man... full of flavors!!!


----------



## Nathan King

It's a beautiful evening for a Montecristo No. 2 from a December '09 box. Talk about tasting cream! I love these because they're so rich without being too powerful. I'm on my last row of my last box of these! :sad:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Two small sticks today an HUHC followed by an El Principe. Both were fantastic.


----------



## Wildone

H.S.J. & Green Tea........


----------



## elco69

Wildone said:


> H.S.J. & Green Tea........


How is the HdM Series Le Hoyo de San Juan? I was curious about the new size and debated over order a 10 box.


----------



## TomF

La Gloria Cubana Inmenso - MUR JUN12


----------



## Wildone

elco69 said:


> How is the HdM Series Le Hoyo de San Juan? I was curious about the new size and debated over order a 10 box.


Not bad first have was edgy, last half more rounded and pleasant. Hoyos takes a bit to come around. Worth a box IMO.......


----------



## elco69

Wildone said:


> Not bad first have was edgy, last half more rounded and pleasant. Hoyos takes a bit to come around. Worth a box IMO.......


Thanks David, i will probably pick up a box in the next week or two, then let them sleep for a year or so.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Thanks David, i will probably pick up a box in the next week or two, then let them sleep for a year or so.


I bought a 25 Cigars box (code OLM, date FEB15). I'll keep in my wineador at least one year to start enjoy them. I confess I'm anxious.


----------



## elco69

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> I confess I'm anxious.


It so hard not to dive into them, but I got plenty of NC and DR to keep my hobby going til the time comes.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> It so hard not to dive into them, but I got plenty of NC and DR to keep my hobby going til the time comes.


Yeah, I'm doing the same. LOL


----------



## Wildone

Punch & beer......


----------



## Sprouthog

Party Short


----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


----------



## Wildone

Churchill & few fingers Nikka........


----------



## elco69

elco69 said:


> Thanks David, i will probably pick up a box in the next week or two, then let them sleep for a year or so.


UGH, I went to order a couple of boxes today and they are sold out. All the other suppliers jacked up the price because of how slow they are being released.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

T.S.R.T. & Ice Coffee during afternoon Rain shower.........


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Fresh CF Behike with a black tea latte. Awesome.


----------



## Wildone

P2 after rafting........


----------



## TomF

Partagas 8-9-8. First of a box I received last week. RAE OCT14

Wow! A longer Short!! These I suspect will age beautifully.


----------



## Seamus55418

H. Upman No. 2 and a 20 year old sherry bomb from Macallan. The Upmans just landed Wednesday and this one was great even with my wife rushing it along. Will be hard to let the rest of the box age the way I know they should.


----------



## egoo33

feels more like early october than june weather be damned


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & Ice Coffee...... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## Wildone

# 3 & beer......


----------



## TomF

Down to the last third of this Siglo III (MUL DEC 13), and I've finally gotten past the plug...


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Romeo y Julieta Wide Churchill. Last one of a box of ten I've bought last year. It's a very good deal into the big rings cubans options.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

My first Montecristo Petit N°2.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Dipped into my CF stash again with a 1yr old lancero. A little young on the back end but overall a really good cigar.


----------



## Wildone

Noella & beer.......


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## TomF

Another Siglo III, this time with a Maker's Mark Manhattan. And this one wasn't plugged!


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

# 3 & beer........


----------



## StogieNinja

A few days ago:
I've only smoked a few QdO's but there impressed each time. This one was rich with caramel sweetness. Delicious!










Tonight, a really good Johnny-O given to me by @KJND almost two years ago.










Thanks man, what a treat!


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & few fingers........


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Partagas Serie C No. 3 Edición Limitada 2012 (code AME, date NOV12)


----------



## Matyoka

Enjoying a Montecristo Edmundo as my Wednesday stick


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2011 Punch DC today. It wasn't anything special.


----------



## Packerjh

Enjoying a lovely 2014 Sancho Panza Belicosos with a Havana Club mojitos....life is good in the Smurf Village!


----------



## elco69

At least a 3 year old Montecristo #2 (thanks Nathan for this beauty!) and my new JetLine Table Top Quad Torch


----------



## Sprouthog

JL2


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Siglo V


----------



## elco69

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> Cohiba Siglo V


Daniel, you got all these nice beautiful sticks :wink: I would love to see a pic of your whole stash.


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & Ice Coffee.......


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Open Junior


----------



## egoo33




----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Petit Edmundo (code ALT, date NOV12)


----------



## TomF

HU Connie #1 , first of a box (PLM MAY11). Apparently a really nice box...

Another of my DEC13 Siglo III's. I'm burning through these pretty quickly, and I've shared some, so I only have 10 left. A few have had very hard draws, and there was one that was so badly plugged that I had to cut half of it off, but even as inconsistent as the construction has been from this box, the flavor has always been there. These are some yummy bastards.


----------



## Wildone

U.A. & beer......


----------



## Wildone

Esp 2 & Ice Coffee......


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Robusto (my favorite cuban robusto size)


----------



## Wildone

Epi 1 & Green Tea..... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## egoo33

celebrating my bday a bit early


----------



## Wildone

egoo33 said:


> celebrating my bday a bit early
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Happy B-Day Eric........


----------



## egoo33

Wildone said:


> egoo33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> celebrating my bday a bit early
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Happy B-Day Eric........
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir
Click to expand...


----------



## gtechva

egoo33 said:


> celebrating my bday a bit early
> 
> View attachment 52669


Happy Early Birthday


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer.....


----------



## egoo33

gtechva said:


> Happy Early Birthday


thanks


----------



## elco69

Por Larranaga Regional


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Wildone said:


> R.A.C.F. & beer.....


Ramon Allones Celestiales Finos Edición Regional Asia Pacifico 2009.
This cigar really seems be awesome! 
Congrats for enjoined it!


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & beer........


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Siglo VI


----------



## Wildone

Custom & beer........


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Principe & beer......


----------



## Sprouthog

Party Short


----------



## Wildone

Charlotte & Green Tea........


----------



## elco69

Trinidad EL 2007


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Epi.Dlx. & beer.......


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

R.A.P.B. & Ice Coffee.......


----------



## steve2jenny

I just had an East India Co cigar classic. Had one about three weeks ago and still had one in my humidor. Same result, terrible cigar. Had them sitting about 50 days. Thought the first one might have been a fluke if you will. Second one just as bad. Not even worth a picture to post.


----------



## Wildone

Encanto & beer.......


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI today, not a stick I get to have very often but really enjoy, but nowhere near as much as the CoRo.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## Wildone

Parti & beer on this warm Night.......


----------



## Wildone

Mons & Root beer Float........


----------



## Wildone

P.C. & Ice Coffee.......


----------



## TomF

H. Upmann Magnum 46 - GEO MAY14

Heavenly with a Maison Surrenne cognac.


----------



## Wildone

RyJ & beer.......


----------



## Wildone

Prez & Ice Coffee.........


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Church & beer........


----------



## Sprouthog

Bol Corona Junior


----------



## Sprouthog

PLPC


----------



## Wildone

Noella & Coffee.......


----------



## elco69

Saint Luis Rey


----------



## elco69

On to CC #2 today. Por Larranaga Regional Espana 2013 in Secretos, I usually don't like small cigars but for CC's I don't mind, this is mighty nice, would make perfect breakfast cigar.


----------



## TomF

Just got done with a lovely Connie 1.


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Upmann & beer......


----------



## egoo33

punch & pliny


----------



## Wildone

Parti & beer........


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & beer.......


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro (at least 4 years old) and Richard Wagner. The classics side by side!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just finishing off my first and only Cohiba espy. I've been saving this guy for a few years and it did not disappoint. Elegant, complex, sweet and light are all words that come to mind. I'm really digging Cohiba lately. :rockon:


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

H. Upmann Noellas Glass Jar LCDH (code UPE, date JUL13) and a Nespresso Monsoon Malabar Limited Edition.


----------



## elco69

DanyBoyBrazil said:


> H. Upmann Noellas Glass Jar LCDH (code UPE, date JUL13) and a Nespresso Monsoon Malabar Limited Edition.


Welcome back Daniel, where ya been?


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

elco69 said:


> Welcome back Daniel, where ya been?


Thanks, Henry. 
Working a lot, buddy, so there's no time to keep the forum actualized. 
I'm trying to get back. 
See you.


----------



## Wildone

Principe & Mojito, while Sissy lounges.......


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

07 Siglo II. Damn good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Seamus55418

Enjoyed a beautiful early evening out on the front porch with a Partagas D4 and a heavy pour of Dalmore's cigar malt.


----------



## egoo33

party lusi


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Robusto (AGO13) with an awesome portuguese brandy called Adega Velha. That was a great marriage.


----------



## Wildone

M.P. 2& Ice Coffee......


----------



## elco69

Wildone said:


> M.P. 2& Ice Coffee......


I am trying hard not to dive into my Monte 2's, I just got them and they need to go to sleep for a few years, but they are so good.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Predelectos on a hot evening.

Beautiful custom, lots of fresh baked bread and cashews.


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & beer.......


----------



## Wildone

# 4.........


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## Sprouthog

Monte2


----------



## egoo33




----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure de Luxe (code EML, date SEP14)


----------



## egoo33

coro


----------



## asmartbull

Fresh JO corona gordas...one dimensional, but enjoyable....and good value


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

A triple burned up tonight:
1st) Cohiba Maduro 5 Mágicos (code LTB, date JUN12)
2nd) Avo Domaine #10 Robusto
3rd) Cohiba Pequeño


----------



## egoo33

huhc


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & Coffee.......


----------



## egoo33

boli rc


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Churchill Añejados (code OBE, date DIC 08)


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & chaos........


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & Ice Coffee....... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## Wildone

U.A. & water.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

First Seegar since Lillian's passing.
Custom rolled Yolonda a great gifted cigar.
Thanks Jimbo Peace my brothers.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Romeo y Julieta Piramide Añejados (code TPG, date OCT 08)


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

E.R.d.M. & Ice Coffee.......


----------



## Wildone

Robo T & Ice Coffee......


----------



## egoo33

chilly in july


----------



## Wildone

B.S. & beer for our Canadian neighbors......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee.
Didn't realise how much i missed these.


----------



## Sprouthog

BOLCJ


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Romeo y Julieta Pirámides Añejados (code TPG, date OCT 08)


----------



## Sprouthog

PSD4


----------



## Wildone

Short Robo & Green Tea......


----------



## Wildone

SLR A & Frap....... Thanks Nick......


----------



## Wildone

UPC & beer..... Thanks Nick.......


----------



## elco69

Wildone said:


> UPC & beer..... Thanks Nick.......


Hey David, just curious, how come you don't partake in any other conversations here? You got a lot of tasty cigars and I think with a collection like you have, you can contribute to the forums.


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI beer.....


----------



## Wildone

# 5....... Happy Independence Day America !


----------



## Wildone

A little wet time with the Family.....








Now a P 2, & Mojito grilling Ribs, Chicken.........


----------



## Wildone

# 3........


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Churchill Añejados (code OBE, date DIC 08)


----------



## Wildone

T.Rex & few fingers Nikka.......


----------



## elco69

Partagas Serie D No. 5 EL 2008 with Sadaf Special Earl Grey w/touch of honey


----------



## LutzSpearo

First time posting in here (hello!) and first time with the RyJ Short Churchill. Normally not a RyJ fan but this is great. After 1.5 hours, nubbing it as far as I can right now.


----------



## LutzSpearo




----------



## elco69

Custom rolled by Alfredo Martinez.....DELICIOUS!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Roc585

Monte Petit Edmundo - very nice!


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer.........


----------



## Roc585

Wildone said:


> R.A.C.F. & beer.........
> 
> I have to ask.. the beer you are always drinking (Pliny the Elder), I have been dying to get my hands on but live in the Northeast and is not available around here. Does it live up to the hype?? Just a curious fellow beer lover. Cheers!


----------



## CigarsinBerlin

Montecristo Churchill Anejado: The best cuban cigar I have smoked within the last 2 years! Great complexity, great taste!


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## Wildone

Roc585 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> I have to ask.. the beer you are always drinking (Pliny the Elder), I have been dying to get my hands on but live in the Northeast and is not available around here. Does it live up to the hype?? Just a curious fellow beer lover. Cheers!


Its balanced for a double IPA, they do a good job. 
I wonder about the hype, it only comes around here 
roughly 4-6 weeks and only a few places get a single case....


----------



## Wildone

Yolanda & few fingers Yamazaki.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Open Master (code LUB, date SEP14) and an amazing cappuccino.


----------



## LutzSpearo

HUpmann Magnum 46, box code AUB OCT12. 
If it was the only cigar I could smoke, that'd probably be alright.


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & Sweet Tea......


----------



## Roc585

Wildone said:


> Its balanced for a double IPA, they do a good job.
> I wonder about the hype, it only comes around here
> roughly 4-6 weeks and only a few places get a single case....


Ah, hopefully one day I'll come across it.. Interesting that you pair cigars with ipa's. I find it takes over my palate when smoking. Usually stick to stouts/porters for beer pairings. To each their own!


----------



## CraigT78

My first post in this section - also my first Bolivar. Two years old and was fantastic. I will be looking to get more of these!


----------



## Wildone

Principe & Coffee.......


----------



## Habano

Mons Robusto with Grey Goose and pineapple juice with fresh oranges while sitting poolside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.C. & Coffee.... Happy Sunday......


----------



## lostmedic

@Wildone I want to come and raid your humidor!!!


----------



## elco69

Boli RC


----------



## Wildone

Eddy & beer.....


----------



## Derrty0657

So jealous of you guys for being able to enjoy a nice Cuban!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Just broke into my HUP Royal Robustos. LUB Oct 2014. Wonderful!


----------



## LutzSpearo

BPC
These are smoking so much better than I expected


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Pyramid custom roll on a warm humid evening.


----------



## tysalem

Decided to pull a Party Short out of the box that I got in the mail today. Overall it was a great smoke. Lasted just over 45 minutes and provided some great flavors. The draw was pretty tight, but that's probably due to the higher RH that the stick was at from shipping. I'm excited to see how these develop with a little bit of rest on them.


----------



## Wildone

H. 46 & beer......


----------



## elco69

ERDM Chois Supreme, damn tasty with my iced coffee.


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

P.L. & few fingers Saz......


----------



## concig

My last Sancho Panza Belicosos from 2000 box (last night).


----------



## concig

Reyes.I'm told these and the robusto etxras are back,so,now I can smoke a few from my older ones more frequently.


----------



## Sprouthog

HUHC


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Robusto Suprema and a book.


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & beer.......


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Churchill Añejados (code OBE, date DIC 08) & Iced Coffee (no sugar... LOL)


----------



## Sprouthog

CORO


----------



## LutzSpearo

Petit Robusto


----------



## Wildone

F.D.C. & Ice Coffee......


----------



## elco69

VR Maestro RE '07, tasty and smooth


----------



## concig

A lovely Bolivar Bonitas in the afternoon,one of the few left from my 2004 box, and a Montecristo Petit No.2 tonight.


----------



## egoo33

finally friday


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Romeo y Julieta Pirámides Añejados (code TPG, date OCT 08) and my new Xicar ashtray.


----------



## Wildone

J.L. # 1 & few fingers Saz.....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Le Hoyo San Juan. Excellent - EXCELLENT!!! :rockon:


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & Ice Coffee.......


----------



## concig

HUHC in the morning and now an Allones Extra


----------



## Wildone

P.R.S. 12 & beer.....


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

All day long:

01 Romeo y Julieta Pirámides Añejados (TPG OCT08);
01 Ramon Allones Specially Selected (MUR OCT13);
01 San Cristobal de La Habana La Punta (MLO MAR12)

wow.... today was a great day!!!
Thanks God!!!


----------



## egoo33

an absolute treat


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Sancho Panza Belicoso. One of the more better aged ones! Great smoke! :thumb:


----------



## concig

montecristo no.4


----------



## Wildone

S.d.C. # 3 & Ice Coffee.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## StogieNinja

2011 HDM Ep 2. A decent cigar, one I enjoyed, but that I'm scratching off my "must have" list. Lovely cigar in its own right, but just doesn't quite match up to its peers. Will probably maintain a fiver, but not a box purchase for me.


----------



## Slostang

concig said:


> montecristo no.4


I'm about to buy a fiver of these and play with the CC voodoo. Kinda want to hang onto the SLR DC I got the other day.


----------



## Wildone

Cuaba & few fingers Pap 23......


----------



## concig

Slostang said:


> I'm about to buy a fiver of these and play with the CC voodoo. Kinda want to hang onto the SLR DC I got the other day.


I think you will like the no.4 , it is a cigar everybody likes


----------



## concig

Hope to finish with house painting today.
A HUHC with ice coffee seems to be a good way to start the day.


----------



## concig

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 2011 HDM Ep 2. A decent cigar, one I enjoyed, but that I'm scratching off my "must have" list. Lovely cigar in its own right, but just doesn't quite match up to its peers. Will probably maintain a fiver, but not a box purchase for me.


I agree with you on these.Not bad but quite uninteresting overall for me.I'm buying 1-2 from time to time but feelings are always the same.For a mild smooth robusto I'd prefer the R&J short churchills.


----------



## Roc585

HU Coronas Major = Delicious


----------



## concig

el principe


----------



## concig

A 2000 Bolivar Coronas.


----------



## Isonj

Enjoying a RASS at soccer practice. Watching, not playing


----------



## Wildone

E 2 for me & BBF for a Bud & beers before the Rockies......


----------



## LutzSpearo

BRC


----------



## Roc585

RYJ Petite Churchill


----------



## concig

cuaba divinos


----------



## egoo33

coro


----------



## elco69

'11 Party Short, no pic phone is dead


----------



## Roc585

Vegueros Entretiempo - Very nice smoke..

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme - Good, but nothing I would go out of my way for..


----------



## concig

Siglo II


----------



## elco69

Johnny O Custom rolled Flying Pig - very enjoyable 2 weeks out of the freezer, prepping my new 120qt cooler for my CC box storage

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tysalem

View attachment 96650


Nice Party Short with a cold beer.


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Sprouthog

BBF


----------



## elco69

SLR Regios


----------



## concig

HUHC '13


----------



## LutzSpearo

BPC


----------



## Roc585

Juan Lopez Seleccion #2 - Wonderful smoke


----------



## Bad Andy

Last night enjoyed a Ramon Alloñes Alloñes Extra LE2011. I hadn't had one in quite a while, maybe 9 months or so. It was quite good and these are really starting to come into their own. I still have 2/3 of a box left, but these will be hard to resist for a while.


----------



## StogieNinja

Bad Andy said:


> Last night enjoyed a Ramon Alloñes Alloñes Extra LE2011. I hadn't had one in quite a while, maybe 9 months or so. It was quite good and these are really starting to come into their own. I still have 2/3 of a box left, but these will be hard to resist for a while.


Interested to hear your take, do they still come across as kind of like an NC, or are they moving more towards the normal RA profile?


----------



## concig

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Interested to hear your take, do they still come across as kind of like an NC, or are they moving more towards the normal RA profile?


Interesting question.2-3 I smoked so far,really tasted more like Nicaraguan than Cuban.I can't believe they will change too much,perhaps they will become a bit smoother and less spicy.Still, a good cigar in its own way.


----------



## Bad Andy

I very much agree. Nothing like the RASS, but they seam a bit more mellow than before. Certainly a good smoke, but you are right, more like a Nicaraguan.


----------



## gtechva

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2


----------



## Wildone

D.A. & few fingers Saz.....


----------



## Wildone

H.S.J. & a refreshing Dark & Stormy......


----------



## StogieNinja

Savoring the nub of a Quintero Favorito smoked while doing yard work today. I loath yard work. I loath it a little less with a Cuban.


----------



## Wildone

Bachilleres Ice Coffee...... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## concig

maduro 5 secretos


----------



## Wildone

T.C. & another Dark n Stormy......


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Partagas Lusitana while watching Arnold and Stallone in "Escape Plan" with my brother! :smoke:


----------



## concig

Partagas coronas senior


----------



## Slostang

My first habano smoked, Cuaba Tradicionales paired with a Blue Moon. Fantastic smoke / flavor / construction / burn. This is going to be expensive. Time to do more research for sources...


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN




----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & Dark n Stormy......


----------



## Seamus55418

CORO
MUL July 14
My first from this box. Had a initial edge of ammonia but that was probably due to initial issues getting it going. I was out at a scenic but windy overlook above the Mississippi. Two big runners started right away, but then it settled down and burned even like a champ despite some strong winds.


----------



## elco69

Seamus55418 said:


> CORO MUL July 14


I debated over the CORO, I only have one and I think from the same date code and location. How was the smoke overall? I ended up smoking a Johnny O unsure of vitola but damn good so far.


----------



## lostmedic

Interesting cap there


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Interesting cap there


i know, right?! Have tons of shaggy foots, but shaggy cap? It smokes well though.


----------



## Seamus55418

elco69 said:


> I debated over the CORO, I only have one and I think from the same date code and location. How was the smoke overall?


To be honest, it was one of those times where you want to smoke something nice but you also can't really focus on it to do it justice. I lit it up after leaving a board meeting and started smoking it while walking across a bridge over the Mississippi to my car, then drove home with the top down. I actually gave it so little attention while driving that it went out. Finished the last third in my back yard and interestingly enough that was the best portion until the final nub. Complete recovery from heating it up too much at the start and then letting it go out. Construction was great and it sorted out the bad start on its own and burned evenly from then on. Flavors seemed a bit milder then my last ones, which had aged for several years. I want to smoke another first, but I'm thinking of hiding the box under something else and letting them age for a while.


----------



## elco69

Seamus55418 said:


> To be honest, it was one of those times where you want to smoke something nice but you also can't really focus on it to do it justice. I lit it up after leaving a board meeting and started smoking it while walking across a bridge over the Mississippi to my car, then drove home with the top down. I actually gave it so little attention while driving that it went out. Finished the last third in my back yard and interestingly enough that was the best portion until the final nub. Complete recovery from heating it up too much at the start and then letting it go out. Construction was great and it sorted out the bad start on its own and burned evenly from then on. Flavors seemed a bit milder then my last ones, which had aged for several years. I want to smoke another first, but I'm thinking of hiding the box under something else and letting them age for a while.


Cohibas are ones that I want to try then let the rest age for a few years. A BOTL sent me the CORO to try, heard they do great with about 4-5 years on them. Most likely any boxes that I buy will go into my cooler and left in the garage away from my usual stash hopefully be that out of sight out mind type thing. I will pull mine out in a week or so and hopefully August sales will be posted up.


----------



## TomF

Bolivar Royal Corona - ULA AGO14

Sweet, smooth, creamy, gingerbread goodness.


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & Dark n Stormy........


----------



## lostmedic

Wildone said:


> T.R.T. & Dark n Stormy........


What is a dark and stormy


----------



## Wildone

lostmedic said:


> What is a dark and stormy


A good Ginger Beer topped with a couple shots good dark Rum..... Hits the spot in hot weather.....


----------



## lostmedic

Sounds interesting I see you always have intersting good drinks with your awesome sticks


----------



## quazy50

I need to start writing down everything @Wildone smokes and drinks and create a bucket list because it all looks amazing and delicious! Plus where he smokes looks spectacular!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ORMason

BBF AGO 14, smoking well to be so young. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concig

JL Seleccion no.1


----------



## Wildone

Punch & Beer......


----------



## concig

Partagas Serie D No.6


----------



## concig

BBF


----------



## DrBob

Going to be a Cohiba Siglo III as soon as I get home. Courtesy of @Work4Play in a noob pif last September. Been waiting for the right occasion and today is it. Promoted, taking over the biggest project at my work, and a 20% raise! Not a bad week.


----------



## ORMason

DrBob said:


> Going to be a Cohiba Siglo III as soon as I get home. Courtesy of @Work4Play in a noob pif last September. Been waiting for the right occasion and today is it. Promoted, taking over the biggest project at my work, and a 20% raise! Not a bad week.


Congrats bro! Enjoy that smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

DrBob said:


> Going to be a Cohiba Siglo III as soon as I get home. Courtesy of @Work4Play in a noob pif last September. Been waiting for the right occasion and today is it. Promoted, taking over the biggest project at my work, and a 20% raise! Not a bad week.


Congratulations! Good for you


----------



## Sprouthog

Party Short


----------



## Wildone

S.d.C. 3 & Dark n Stormy on the hot as H_ _ _ Afternoon......


----------



## Sprouthog

HdMEp1


----------



## concig

Vegueros Entretiempos with morning coffee


----------



## concig

Sprouthog said:


> HdMEp1


imo the best epicure so far !!!


----------



## Wildone

Noella & Green Tea.....


----------



## concig

PSD4


----------



## egoo33

ROTT solid will only get better


----------



## elco69

CF Custom Conde 109. No pic as my phone is dead.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Romeo y Julieta Pirámides Añejados (TPG OCT08) & Jameson on the rocks.


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & Ice Coffee on a peaceful Morn....


----------



## concig

Reyes


----------



## egoo33

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









non plus


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF i will quote Bullman here.
"It didn't suck" LOL
Just not what i expected is all.
But then no 2014 tobacco i have smoked was/is.


----------



## Wildone

PLPC & beverage, while the Brisket smokes.......


----------



## bpegler

Fernandez custom Behike on a warm summer evening.


----------



## quazy50

Por Larranaga










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concig

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BBF i will quote Bullman here.
> "It didn't suck" LOL
> Just not what i expected is all.
> But then no 2014 tobacco i have smoked was/is.


Tony,most of the 2014 monte no.4 (in packs of 3) , I find them to be really good,requiring only 1-2 months to be near perfect.
In general,I agree with you though especially most HDM PR , EPI2 .
I mainly buy from LCDH and always look for boxes with a few years on them.
So far,I've been lucky


----------



## concig

BCJ


----------



## Wildone

Corona & Coffee...... Happy Sunday.......


----------



## egoo33

hot one today enjoying a '14 CORO


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> hot one today enjoying a '14 CORO
> 
> View attachment 53493


How are the 14' CoRo smoking right now? I got one chilling in the coolidor and debating on smoking it now or later.


----------



## egoo33

@elco69

i split 15 and got 8 and have been plowing through them youth is there but not that hot wet grass taste its a little sharp but i am really liking them im waiting for another sale on them kicking myself for not getting them when brian had them on sale. if im not mistaken this is from may 14 dont know the factory think it was ama or lar dont keep

smoke it sure there are enough ppl who would go in on a split with you if you want to to deeper


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> @elco69
> 
> i split 15 and got 8 and have been plowing through them youth is there but not that hot wet grass taste its a little sharp but i am really liking them im waiting for another sale on them kicking myself for not getting them when brian had them on sale. if im not mistaken this is from may 14 dont know the factory think it was ama or lar dont keep
> 
> smoke it sure there are enough ppl who would go in on a split with you if you want to to deeper


I got a split coming up but of course somewhere else. Still wish Puff.com would keep up with the times and let us discuss this more.


----------



## egoo33

pm is your friend &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## euro

Montecristo No. 2. I love this cigar, I enjoyed it till the last bit.


----------



## Wildone

Parti & beer.....


----------



## concig

monte no.4
This and some others I got a few months ago,have darker than usual wrappers(darker than the picture actually)
No doubt they have the no.4 flavors etc... they seem a bit stronger and fuller,but great however.
Strange but they somehow remind me of cohibas secretos !!!!!


----------



## concig

I guess it is obvious how enjoyable it was :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## ForceofWill

Naturally I had to try one ROTT


----------



## elco69

PL Exclusivo Espana in Secretos - perfect for the 45 min quickie


----------



## Wildone

U.A. & beverage.......


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Churchill Añejados (OBE DIC08) & a great Cacau Iced Coffee.


----------



## Wildone

Simone & beer.....


----------



## Seamus55418

H. Upmann #2 and a 24 year old blended speysider


----------



## concig

petit robusto


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Piramide Extra 2012.

Not too shabby...


----------



## Wildone

P.l. & Pappy......


----------



## MAPS

Just tried a Beheke (56) never had a big one like this as I like big ring cigars but U need to know we up here (Canada) need over 1000 dollars for a box (10) or one for 120, so its not everday U buy a box, but I can honestly say it's probably one of the best cigars I have ever smoked regardless Cuban or Not (Im not really a Cuban (cigar) fan) This cigar was something,
If ever any one here (Im a newbie to this site) gets a chance to smoke one, don't pass on it.


----------



## concig

siglo 3


----------



## egoo33

night cap perfect end to the night


----------



## ORMason

SLR Serie A









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Green Tea.....


----------



## soildoc

Monte no 2 on vacation


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Montecristo Petit N°2 & a well done cappuccino.


----------



## john_007

This last night, great cigar I prefer this to the Cohiba of the same size fwiw.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Robusto & Cigar Aficionado


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Cohiba Siglo IV & cappuccino to close the three cuban cigar night...


----------



## Wildone

U. 48 & Coffee.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## concig

RASS now and a Monte 4 in the afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

S.C.O. That the pup got ahold of....


----------



## soildoc

Serie E no 2


----------



## ForceofWill

Rass


----------



## ForceofWill

So the first third didn't impress me but starting at the second third I get this wonderful twang in the middle back of my tongue and roof. Very nice smoke now. Draw was initially very tight but it opened up.

Still doesn't blow me away like the BPC did, neither did the partagas or Monte 2. Those BPC man...mmmm


----------



## elco69

Montecristo #4 ....damn tasty!


----------



## Wildone

RyJ & Dark n Stormy to end the Eve.....


----------



## ORMason

Juan Lopez 2 to end the weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.G.M. & Dark n Stormy to unwind on this hot Eve.....


----------



## TomF

Ramon Allones Gigantes - EML SEP14

2 hours and 10 minutes of smoking bliss.


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P. & few fingers Saz.....


----------



## elco69

LGC #4


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> LGC #4
> View attachment 53624


How. Does that compare to the nc line?


----------



## elco69

Doesn't compare at all. I like the LGC Serie R and it is a solid smoke, but this one was packed full of flavor that just coated your mouth with thick smoke of cashew, baked bread, very faint pepper, ultra smooth...... I kind of stopped comparing CC to NC for a couple of reasons, majority of the CC marcas and the NC counterparts are not even the same company, they are just completely different smoke entirely. IMHO one is not better than the other, but i do find myself craving a CC more than an NC


----------



## Wildone

R.G.C. This Morn......


----------



## ODA 564

R &J Wide Churchill. I almost wept when I had to stub it out.


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## ForceofWill

It's time for my first cohiba. Pre light tasting is exciting.


----------



## elco69

Last night had HUPC '13


----------



## Wildone

RyJ & beer......


----------



## Sprouthog

JL1


----------



## quazy50

ForceofWill said:


> It's time for my first cohiba. Pre light tasting is exciting.
> 
> View attachment 53637


Thoughts? Eagerly awaiting! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

quazy50 said:


> Thoughts? Eagerly awaiting! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it more than the RASS, the flavors seemed more refined and nothing stood out to me more than the other, they just worked together.

I honestly still am the most impressed with the BPC box I got and I'm gonna get some Bolivar royal coronas because of it.


----------



## DanyBoyBrazil

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure N°2 is so far from my top 5 list, but this one was the last of a couple I've bought 7 or 8 months ago and I thought it must be burned out tonight!!! Mission completed with 8.5 scores.


----------



## Wildone

M.P. 2 & beer......


----------



## elco69

So wife decided to go out with the ladies tonight, so i am gonna celebrate with a

Ramon Allones Gordito Exclusivo '10 I believe


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Church, Frap & baseball on a cool light rain Eve on the porch......


----------



## Slostang

'97 RYJ church by the fire.


----------



## soildoc

BPC. Landed last week, and great ROTT.


----------



## concig

Punch corona (2000-2001)
Not very happy but good.Mostly pepper and leather but no complexity from start to finish.
It had excellent draw and burn however.


----------



## StogieNinja

'07 H Upmann Connie 1.

So good. So, so good.


----------



## ForceofWill

Bpc


----------



## Wildone

Dark & Storm, Horses & Dogs....








After a Rockies win


----------



## ForceofWill

Went to the Sox game on Saturday. Would have been amazing if I could have had a smoke while sitting there.


----------



## concig

2000 Bolivar Corona.Still very good,I just think that they started loosing some of their flavors.


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & beer.....


----------



## BelleboBaggins

Wrong place


----------



## brazil stogie

last punch punch from Nov 08


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & beer, courtesy of Jeff....


----------



## elco69

HU Petitie Corona '11


----------



## lostmedic

Well after a good smoke before dinner. Then a failed one after. I decided to pop my cherry. Woah right away the flavors are great smooth. Retrohale did not hurt for the first time. I may be in trouble.....


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Well after a good smoke before dinner. Then a failed one after. I decided to pop my cherry. Woah right away the flavors are great smooth. Retrohale did not hurt for the first time. I may be in trouble.....
> 
> View attachment 53765


Wooohooo, I knew you would like that one. On the retrohale, you should pick up some slight stewed fruit, which makes that RASS special. Not bad for only a year old. I think that was a JUN '14, but I would have to double check.

Keep me posted on what you think on the rest of it.


----------



## lostmedic

@elco69 your advice has been spot on. But as for stewed fruits???? I don't know bout that lol


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 your advice has been spot on. But as for stewed fruits???? I don't know bout that lol


Give it bit, usually around the end of the first third you should start picking it up, hopefully. either way it is a great smoke.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 your advice has been spot on. But as for stewed fruits???? I don't know bout that lol


Well......how was your first CC experience?


----------



## lostmedic

So good. Lived up to the hype. Only issue wasn't with the cigar but the almost 100% humidity that caused the last third to have some burn issues but didn't affect the flavor at all. My wallet could be in serious trouble

Btw just finished it after an hour and a half of smoking.


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> So good. Lived up to the hype. Only issue wasn't with the cigar but the almost 100% humidity that caused the last third to have some burn issues but didn't affect the flavor at all. My wallet could be in serious trouble


Glad you enjoyed it brotha! Yeah, your wallet can be in serious trouble, I pretty much stopped buying NC and have spent close to $2k on CC's in the past few months. I try hard not to, but I can't help it when I find deals that i have to jump on.


----------



## soildoc

HDM Epicure no 2


----------



## TomF

Ramon Allones Specially Selected AUM MAR15

Awesome! I hope I can exercise some self control so that I can taste what these are going to be like a year or two from now.


----------



## elco69

I saw all the RASS' being smoked lately, figured I would have one too


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer......


----------



## concig

TomF said:


> Ramon Allones Specially Selected AUM MAR15
> 
> Awesome! I hope I can exercise some self control so that I can taste what these are going to be like a year or two from now.
> 
> View attachment 53769





elco69 said:


> I saw all the RASS' being smoked lately, figured I would have one too
> View attachment 53778


Why not? :smile:
One from my MUR JUN 13 box now, great full body from the start with near perfect draw and burn.


----------



## Sprouthog

HUHC


----------



## elco69

Sprouthog said:


> HUHC


Just ordered a box this AM


----------



## Sprouthog

Party 898


----------



## Sprouthog

elco69 said:


> Just ordered a box this AM


They're a nice addition to any smalls collection. I find them to be more full bodied than some of the other smalls.


----------



## egoo33

big thanks to @Heath


----------



## Wildone

S.R..A. & Manhattan, trying the luck at Ponies n Dogs......


----------



## ForceofWill

Looks like a sweet place!


----------



## droy1958




----------



## egoo33

night cap


----------



## Wildone

A gifted V.R. & ice water after mowing the lawn....Thanks Jeff....


----------



## ODA 564

Cohiba Maduro 5 robusto.


----------



## egoo33




----------



## Wildone

Was going to have a couple fingers of a current Japanese score.....








decided beer was better for the day & R.A.C.F.....


----------



## Slostang

Monte no. 4 and the HK MP5 sub machine gun. Excellent pairing for any Sunday afternoon.


----------



## whodeeni




----------



## brazil stogie

Sunday's smokes: SLRDC, RASS, PLPC


----------



## ForceofWill

Bout to fire up an Edmundo. Only my second Monte, my first was a #4


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## ForceofWill

I thoroughly enjoyed that from start to finish. Just a great example of a CC for me, nice spice starting at the last third for me. Pondering over what I want to order next. Most likely a box of BPC's again but need to pick something else.


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & D.n.S...... Life is good for the moment.......


----------



## Slostang

Wildone said:


> D.C. & D.n.S...... Life is good for the moment.......


How was it? Waiting for the right time for my SLR DC.


----------



## Wildone

Slostang said:


> How was it? Waiting for the right time for my SLR DC.


Excellent as always....


----------



## elco69

@RunDMC

"It's party time, and we came here to party
so get up and move your body, cause it's party time
It's party time, and we came here to party
so get up and move your body, cause it's party time"

Party Lusi basically ROTT and still delicious.


----------



## egoo33




----------



## ForceofWill

Last third of the Brickhouse I got bored. Happens for me with Churchills that are just "good", decided to fire up a BPC since I have duty tomorrow till 10pm. My son likes to wear bands like rings lol.


----------



## Wildone

Gifted U.M. 50. Thanks Nick....& few fingers Hibiki 12....


----------



## egoo33

checking in need a lot more tine missing that floral note good but nowhere near ready


----------



## Tman

Smoking some ROTT...not bad not bad at all!


----------



## elco69

Vegueros Tapados, ROTT, just received yesterday.So far it is pretty good, thinking about ordering a couple more tins of these and the Entiempos


----------



## Sprouthog

BOL CJ


----------



## egoo33

POS April 11 Connie 1


----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> Vegueros Tapados, ROTT, just received yesterday.So far it is pretty good, thinking about ordering a couple more tins of these and the Entiempos
> 
> View attachment 53927


i have the beli and great value tin for $74 cant be beat


----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> i have the beli and great value tin for $74 cant be beat


These are very good for the price. PMR from the place updated his thoughts on them. I might get a few tins and stash them away for year.


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & few fingers Pappy....


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

L.E. & beer.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi Paired with an iced coffee after a big country breakfast.


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & Green Tea.... Happy Sunday......


----------



## ForceofWill

Good day so far after that Ashton.


----------



## ForceofWill




----------



## Heath

ay ho what up mag 46 and some brew.


----------



## knilas




----------



## Wildone

Classico & few fingers Yamazaki 12.....


----------



## egoo33

back and settled a little robusto supremo for my supremo robusto


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. Tonight with a few fingers Blowhard.......


----------



## Wildone

egoo33 said:


> back and settled a little robusto supremo for my supremo robusto/QUOTE]
> 
> Congratulations on your new addition, Blessings and well wishes for the health of your Wife & baby and you...


----------



## voiceoverguy

Nice day for a good smoke.


----------



## egoo33

Wildone said:


> B.B.F. Tonight with a few fingers Blowhard.......


thank you, now the hard part of juggling a baby and a 3 yr old :vs_shocked:

it's like riding a bike forgot a lot of things but they are slowing coming back.


----------



## ORMason

I'm really liking these VR famosos, I can't leave them alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer....


----------



## elco69

Didn't get a chance to have a BDay smoke yesterday so I am treating myself to a '11 Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## Wildone

Mojito, only had dark Rum.... & Fuerza......


----------



## knilas

Connie 1....Yum!










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## voiceoverguy

knilas said:


> Connie 1....Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


2:24 am? Someone was up late... You know what they say, "nothing good ever happens after midnight". Love the slippers, btw (too bad they're OSU...)


----------



## Wildone

P.L.S. & Coffee.....


----------



## knilas

voiceoverguy said:


> 2:24 am? Someone was up late... You know what they say, "nothing good ever happens after midnight". Love the slippers, btw (too bad they're OSU...)


Yessiree! I'm a night owl, but not by choice. I work 4- 10 hour days from 3-1:30am. Makes for a long night, but I get 3 day weekends this way.

And who doesnt like OSU!?!?  

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Party Short


----------



## Wildone

T.C. & beer..... T.G.I.T......


----------



## Bird-Dog

knilas said:


> And who doesnt like OSU!?!?


Uh, sorry buckeyes, and no offense intended personally, but the answer is _"Anybody and everybody who didn't go there!"_

Get's real old being corrected with the ol' _"It's *THE* Ohio State"_ thing. If it's such a big deal how come your own fans-in-the-stands yell _"Go Ohio State"_ not _"Go *THE* Ohio State"_?

Anyway, back on topic... had a BPC last night that was spectacular... ULA ABR 14.


----------



## knilas

curmudgeonista said:


> Uh, sorry buckeyes, and no offense intended, but the answer is _"Anybody and everybody who didn't go there!"_ Get's real old being corrected with the ol' _"It's *THE* Ohio State"_ thing. If it's such a big deal how come your fans-in-the-stands yell _"Go Ohio State"_ not _"Go *THE* Ohio State"_?
> 
> Anyway, back on topic... had a BPC last night that was spectacular... ULA ABR 14.


Not a problem, none taken. Was totally a tongue in cheek comment. . Wasn't intended to get anyone's skivvies in a wad.









Dip 2

Go Buckeyes!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Mailman skipped my house. He has until I finish this delicious BPC to give me my crowned heads lol.


----------



## Amc82

This nice little Partagas 









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

08 Choix










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slostang

Siglo II and beer


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & few fingers Hibiki 12.....


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & Coffee......


----------



## Wildone

D. 3 & beer, while the Tri-Tip grills......


----------



## knilas

Punch Mdo 2 EL

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

Robaina RE Espana '07, bombed by a good brotha on another forum.


----------



## egoo33

knilas said:


> Yessiree! I'm a night owl, but not by choice. I work 4- 10 hour days from 3-1:30am. Makes for a long night, but I get 3 day weekends this way.
> 
> And who doesnt like OSU!?!?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


better watch out my huskies are coming into town week 3


----------



## egoo33

grandes


----------



## knilas

egoo33 said:


> better watch out my huskies are coming into town week 3


We'll be ready for em. Lol


----------



## egoo33

knilas said:


> We'll be ready for em. Lol


just make it respectable :vs_sob:


----------



## knilas

egoo33 said:


> just make it respectable :vs_sob:


No Illinois is usually a pretty tough out. We may struggle with them.... 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & Green Tea.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusitania getting ready for the big BBQ tomorrow.
My first since Lillian's passing R.I.P sweetheart.
Everyone have a happy healthy Labor day.


----------



## quazy50

My last Por Larranaga. Gifted 2 about 4 years ago. I don't buy CCs so idk if I'll get any more but it's good. My future SIL had a baby boy today too so I'm a God Father and a Pseudo uncle. A little celebration is in order id say. I'll have another celebratory smoke with the father soon too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC

Bolivar Royal Corona with a perfect cup of Cafe Bustelo.


----------



## Wildone

Epi I & sweet Tea.....


----------



## ForceofWill

BPC and Jim Beam Maple in Root Beer. Don't knock it lol. Maple whiskey with root beer is like pancakes in a glass.


----------



## ForceofWill

Anyone ever see writing on the inside of a CC band? QC maybe?


----------



## elco69

BPC courtesy of @curmudgeonista thank you very much, this was absolutely the best way to start off the morning on the course.


----------



## JDom58

Wildone said:


> Sig I & Green Tea.... Happy Sunday....


Hey aren't there supposed to be three rows of squares across the top front of the ring? :vs_worry:


----------



## ForceofWill

Everytime I have a BPC it makes me so happy I bought a box but pissed I can't afford a palate of them lol.


----------



## Bird-Dog

JDom58 said:


> Hey aren't there supposed to be three rows of squares across the top front of the ring? :vs_worry:











c1993 to 2003 -- Discontinued​


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones while watching the ocean.

A monster (7"x60RG) custom roll.

Reynaldo may be my favorite roller right now...


----------



## JDom58

curmudgeonista said:


> View attachment 54109
> 
> c1993 to 2003 -- Discontinued​


Ah OK just the newer bands have the three rows, thanks for the info.


----------



## elco69

JDom58 said:


> Ah OK just the newer bands have the three rows, thanks for the info.


The bands before the most recent had 3 rows, raised letters, etc. The newest bands are similar to the BHK bands with holograms


----------



## Wildone

S.C.O. & beer.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Cimarrones while watching the ocean.
> 
> A monster (7"x60RG) custom roll.
> 
> Reynaldo may be my favorite roller right now...


Very Nice Happy Birthday my friend i left you a message don't know if you got it.
Should be in the user notes wouldn't let me leave a visitor message.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very Nice Happy Birthday my friend i left you a message don't know if you got it.
> Should be in the user notes wouldn't let me leave a visitor message.


Thanks Tony! I cut off all the message functions when this place was a zoo...

Always great to hear from you.


----------



## Wildone

Robo & beer......


----------



## Seamus55418

Had one of my 2013 Partagas D4's Sunday night. Very nice. Planned to smoke something special Memorial Day but the day got away from me and I never had the time to do a special cigar justice.


----------



## StogieNinja

'13 PLPC over lunch, thanks to @Rupe!


----------



## elco69

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> '13 PLPC over lunch, thanks to @Rupe!


How are you liking the PLPC with a couple of years on it? I had a couple with a one year rest on it and I found pretty good. Good enough that I just ordered a 50 Cab.


----------



## StogieNinja

elco69 said:


> How are you liking the PLPC with a couple of years on it? I had a couple with a one year rest on it and I found pretty good. Good enough that I just ordered a 50 Cab.


I almost ordered one as well last night too, but my luck getting stuff through has not been great lately.

For the record, I made a mistake, this was a panatela, not a petit corona. It was good, but not great. Needs more downtime I think. For the PLPC everyone always says 4-5 years, so it would seem to hold true in this case as well.


----------



## Wildone

P 2 & beer....


----------



## elco69

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I almost ordered one as well last night too, but my luck getting stuff through has not been great lately.
> 
> For the record, I made a mistake, this was a panatela, not a petit corona. It was good, but not great. Needs more downtime I think. For the PLPC everyone always says 4-5 years, so it would seem to hold true in this case as well.


Thanks, I will pull a few out, then stash the box away. I noticed that some people have a tendency to get snagged more than others. My last order showed it left Los Angeles 3 days ago, but nothing since then, kinda worried but fingers crossed.


----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## StogieNinja

elco69 said:


> Thanks, I will pull a few out, then stash the box away. I noticed that some people have a tendency to get snagged more than others. My last order showed it left Los Angeles 3 days ago, but nothing since then, kinda worried but fingers crossed.


If it left LA and disappeared, you're all good, they'll show in a few days. If it arrived at LA and disappeared, you're on the waiting list to get a replacement.


----------



## egoo33

amazing smoke and beer if you can even call it that


----------



## Wildone

C.G. & Apple juice....


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Diademas. About a 10" monster of a custom roll. 3 hours easily to smoke this beast.


----------



## ForceofWill

Man Tennessee has got some nice ocean front! Guess I should have believed that guy trying to sell me property.


----------



## bpegler

ForceofWill said:


> Man Tennessee has got some nice ocean front! Guess I should have believed that guy trying to sell me property.


Not so much in Tennessee this week, oceanfront in South Carolina...

But I may be the only guy who is smoking a monster Havana on the whole Grand Strand right now!

Enjoy your weekend...


----------



## PuroTrader

Partagas SD4 from 2009. This is easily one of my favorite regular production cigars


----------



## egoo33

HUHC LAR 13 before the first round of games


----------



## knilas

Qdo Corona

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

earned a lot of pride stickers i see, ready for next week the pride of illinois the beloved niu huskies travel to columbus where the will unravel the perfect season for the much vaunted buckeyes and cement their legacy as the powerhouse of the midwest @knilas


----------



## knilas

egoo33 said:


> earned a lot of pride stickers i see, ready for next week the pride of illinois the beloved niu huskies travel to columbus where the will unravel the perfect season for the much vaunted buckeyes and cement their legacy as the powerhouse of the midwest @knilas


   I'd be willing to put a fiver on that... 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

knilas said:


> I'd be willing to put a fiver on that...
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


i need to see the spread lol, its not fair that braxton miller is a wr. i am content with a gmac bowl this season &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## knilas

egoo33 said:


> i need to see the spread lol, its not fair that braxton miller is a wr. i am content with a gmac bowl this season &#55357;&#56833;


U know where to find me...lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

itll have to be your garage @knilas


----------



## knilas

egoo33 said:


> itll have to be your garage @knilas


Bring the drinks. I've got the cigars covered. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Chocolate fireplug...


----------



## Wildone

P. M. 2 & Ice Coffee.....


----------



## soildoc

Magnum 46


----------



## Aquaelvis

I was trying to do some work on my Harley this morning, when I moved my tank I heard a terrible sound. Sure enough there was a hot wheels car in my tank! I guess I should mention the tank is off and was wrapped up inside my house. After my tins came back from the painter I stored the in the dining room. 
Well long story short, there are scratches in my custom paint- looks like a kid drove a toy car around on them! 
So I needed something special... (I wanted a kids head but my wife said no) 
I decided to try my only cc... por larranaga habana, exclusivo espana.


----------



## lostmedic

Aquaelvis said:


> I was trying to do some work on my Harley this morning, when I moved my tank I heard a terrible sound. Sure enough there was a hot wheels car in my tank! I guess I should mention the tank is off and was wrapped up inside my house. After my tins came back from the painter I stored the in the dining room.
> Well long story short, there are scratches in my custom paint- looks like a kid drove a toy car around on them!
> So I needed something special... (I wanted a kids head but my wife said no)
> I decided to try my only cc... por larranaga habana, exclusivo espana.


id be so upset and sad at the same time


----------



## Aquaelvis

lostmedic said:


> id be so upset and sad at the same time


I cried in my heart.


----------



## ForceofWill

Aquaelvis said:


> I cried in my heart.


Was this you after?


----------



## bpegler

Wonderful way to end an evening...


----------



## Wildone

C.F.P. , D. n S. & football....


----------



## Wildone

Gourmet & Green Tea... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## Wildone

Q.D.C. & beer...


----------



## Seamus55418




----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & Coffee......


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & few fingers Pappy....


----------



## egoo33

lgc 2


----------



## Packerjh

Had this delish Partagas Serie D #6 courtesy of TheBigK (thanks buddy!) while deep sea fishing....










Then enjoyed an awesome HdM Epicure #2 with some Makers...










Life is good!


----------



## concig

Βolivar Bonitas (2001)


----------



## elco69

CoRo, wanted to smoke it last night to celebrate the 49ers win over the Vikings, but it was raining. @Jade Falcon did you watch the game?








**UPDATE** this was soo good and it only had 1 year on it. I am going to pick up a box to let them rest for 5 years or soo. I Wish I could keep going


----------



## Jade Falcon

elco69 said:


> CoRo, wanted to smoke it last night to celebrate the 49ers win over the Vikings, but it was raining. *@Jade Falcon did you watch the game?*
> View attachment 54232
> 
> 
> **UPDATE** this was soo good and it only had 1 year on it. I am going to pick up a box to let them rest for 5 years or soo. I Wish I could keep going
> 
> View attachment 54233


You bet your ass I watched the game! I was at a 300-member-capacity 49er Club in Portland, Oregon: The Portland 49er Faithful Booster Club. How about that Carlos Hyde! That dude is a BEAST!

Never did get out to the lounge and smoke though. It was too late by the time I got home, that I just called it off. I would have been there for only an hour before they closed. If I'm not too tired tonight, I'll try it, or tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll something or other from the island a friend bought back from Cuba.
The cigar was real and also very forgettable.
The size was 6x58 one of the newer donkey dick cigars that are rolled on the island now.


----------



## elco69

Jade Falcon said:


> You bet your ass I watched the game! I was at a 300-member-capacity 49er Club in Portland, Oregon: The Portland 49er Faithful Booster Club. How about that Carlos Hyde! That dude is a BEAST!


I called it last year with some of the guys. If Gore leaves because of the changes in coaching staff, Hyde is going to show the world how badass he can be. From the few plays from last year, I knew we had a star. Watching Kap was also a huge improvement, who da thunk that he can be a pocket player and a running back...lol Training has done him well and just like they mention on TV, you just gotta let a Ferrari be a Ferrari and not make it act like a Prius, that is exactly what Tomsoula is doing. If I was Kap, when he took that big hit and just got up, I would have gotten in Smith's face and beated my chest "That's all you got?" Damn i was excited watching them, everyone talked about how good Viking's defense was going to be and how A Peterson was gonna run all over us, I hope last nights game shut them all up

NINERS FAITHFUL BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> CoRo, wanted to smoke it last night to celebrate the 49ers win over the Vikings, but it was raining. @Jade Falcon did you watch the game?
> View attachment 54232
> 
> 
> **UPDATE** this was soo good and it only had 1 year on it. I am going to pick up a box to let them rest for 5 years or soo. I Wish I could keep going
> 
> View attachment 54233


you did it!!! i didnt think you were serious!


----------



## egoo33

lotso love for the rjy church


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> you did it!!! i didnt think you were serious!


I just coudn't wait any longer, texting you didn't help either...lol


----------



## lostmedic

haha your welcome :vs_smirk:


----------



## bpegler

A beautiful fall like evening...


----------



## Wildone

S.R.T. & beer.....


----------



## elco69

JL #2 from Sep '13


----------



## Jade Falcon

EDIT: wrong forum, sorry.


----------



## ForceofWill

BBF


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer... T.G.I.T.....


----------



## ForceofWill

I wanna take a field trip to @Wildone house and see his liquor cabinet and humidor lol.


----------



## bpegler

Custom rolled Salomones on a warm evening.


----------



## Sprouthog

Cohiba Lancero


----------



## BMWBen

BBF tonight and all I can say is wow awesome smoke. Smoked it all the way down to a nub and it was full of great taste, very smooth, never went out and never got hot.


----------



## BMWBen

Here's a pic mid smoke


----------



## egoo33




----------



## JDom58

Man every time I look through this thread I begin to drool.


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> View attachment 54302


Non-Plus?


----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> Non-Plus?


yup


----------



## Wildone

Rockies.... 







....
Walked down to Delanies for a stick....
C.F.P......


----------



## Wildone

P.L.......


----------



## egoo33

Lucy


----------



## elco69

No Pic, but enjoyed a nice PLS RE Espana with my uncle last night.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Coffee.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## BEEEZZE

I hate this thread! I really don't but I just keep telling myself that so I don't make stupid decisions!


----------



## Bird-Dog

No hate. 

I just don't think anyone's interested in seeing me post:
BCJ
BCJ
BCJ
etc...


----------



## concig

A 2006 Partagas Coronas senior.


----------



## Wildone

RyJ & Port, on this gorgeous Eve....


----------



## Jordan23

Over the flu so......2013 Rass (very nice) and GB on SNF.


----------



## concig

Partagas SP2


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C.....


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & beer....


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & beer....


----------



## ForceofWill

David, in the impending zombie apocalypse can I come to your place if I bring guns and smokes?


----------



## lostmedic

Just starting already smooth retrohale and nutty flavor at first


----------



## CraigT78

Partagas d4 last night. Very good, the dark side is growing stronger.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> Partagas d4 last night. Very good, the dark side is growing stronger.....


Did both you and @lostmedic plan to smoke those yesterday? Or was it just coincidental, that the only 2 people to get the PSD4 from me, smoke them the same night.

Anywhoo, fantastic smoke..I haven't had any from that box, in about 4 months, so I will be enjoying one today too.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> Did both you and @lostmedic plan to smoke those yesterday? Or was it just coincidental, that the only 2 people to get the PSD4 from me, smoke them the same night.
> 
> Anywhoo, fantastic smoke..I haven't had any from that box, in about 4 months, so I will be enjoying one today too.


Great minds think alike! Enjoy yours, they are dreamy.


----------



## lostmedic

Like I texted you last night @elco69 it's my new favorite smoke


----------



## elco69

@CraigT78 and @lostmedic I was feeling a little left out, so I grabbed one today. it is about 6 months younger then the ones you guys had, but damn tasty none the less.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> @CraigT78 and @lostmedic I was feeling a little left out, so I grabbed one today. it is about 6 months younger then the ones you guys had, but damn tasty none the less.
> View attachment 54404


If you send me and @lostmedic some more of those we can online herf - I'm sure he won't mind!!


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> If you send me and @lostmedic some more of those we can online herf - I'm sure he won't mind!!


I tell you what @CraigT78 you donate to my brother's bike ride, I will send you another one. @lostmedic will already get another from me.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/350713-need-littrel-help-ms-society.html


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> I tell you what @CraigT78 you donate to my brother's bike ride, I will send you another one. @lostmedic will already get another from me.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/350713-need-littrel-help-ms-society.html


You got it brother - I will have a donation out tonight.


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> You got it brother - I will have a donation out tonight.


Thank you and means a lot to me and my bro!


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> I tell you what @CraigT78 you donate to my brother's bike ride, I will send you another one. @lostmedic will already get another from me.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/350713-need-littrel-help-ms-society.html


I didn't do it to get cigars! It's a good cause


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> I didn't do it to get cigars! It's a good cause


I know...giving you one because you are good guy and partially for feeling a bit guilty for getting you into the deep end....lol:vs_laugh:


----------



## lostmedic

At the rate I'm going I'm kicking myself on not getting a cc whynter. ( that doesn't mean I want one asap now. So don't try it)


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> At the rate I'm going I'm kicking myself on not getting a cc whynter. ( that doesn't mean I want one asap now. So don't try it)


Lol


----------



## Wildone

Bachilleres earlier.....








CoRo & Cream Soda now....


----------



## egoo33

JO LC Robo before they get sick


----------



## ORMason

HDM epi 1 and I enjoyed it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Classico & beer... T.G.I.T......


----------



## bpegler

Beautiful foot on this Handsome Jimmy custom









After the fire:








Maduro wrapper, something rarely seen on a Havana...


----------



## Sprouthog

HU46


----------



## ForceofWill

Had a BRC


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Hoyo Serie Le Hoyo thick corona gorda...smoooooooth all the way! :smoke: :rockon:


----------



## lostmedic

Just a small 45 minute smoke while out on the walk with the fiancé.


----------



## protekk

A '12 Upmann SW with an Alesmith SPeedway Stout. Not a bad night at all:


----------



## Wildone

P I & Coffee....


----------



## Wildone

Monte & few fingers Hibiki 12......








After a afternoon enjoying Autumn....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Cohiba Robusto Supremo Magnifico! :smoke2:


----------



## Damselnotindistress

*You've sure got some lovely scenery to smoke by, Dave! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Wildone

Prez & Coffee.. 








while the Brisket n Shoulders smoke......


----------



## lostmedic

Wildone said:


> Prez & Coffee..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the Brisket n Shoulders smoke......


I'll see you I. 8ish hours. I'll bring the beer!


----------



## gtechva

Wildone said:


> Prez & Coffee..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the Brisket n Shoulders smoke......


Ah, more beautiful scenery!

Would like to see a picture of that cooking rig.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyos & beer.....


----------



## gator_79

I haven't posted here in a while, due to Navy Deployments and a few other issues I slowed down for a while. Well now I'm back! Most of my stock is from 2010 and 2011. I'm currently smoking a Monte #4, Mar 11 and after dinner I have a Boli BBF, JUN 10 lined up. It feels good to be back on here... Cheers!


----------



## lostmedic

Welcome back!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

Dejavu with a lot of this pictures lol.

2011 Fundy


----------



## Wildone

Robo T & few fingers......


----------



## lostmedic

Currently smoking a HdM ee


----------



## gator_79

Avery Tweak with a 2010 BBF. This Cigar never disappoints!


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN

lostmedic said:


> At the rate I'm going I'm kicking myself on not getting a cc whynter. ( that doesn't mean I want one asap now. So don't try it)


Get the Whytner. It's worth it! If fact get two!


----------



## lostmedic

Not when they are back over 400 bucks haha I'll stay with coolers


----------



## Wildone

Simone & beer......


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> I'll see you I. 8ish hours. I'll bring the beer!


It better be Piney Elder, or I don't think he'd drink it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78

RA SS with an OHB Oktoberfest. It was just okay. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TShaq

Siglo I right off the truck...Was pretty good considering it came off a truck and into my hands. Was aged 2 years previous. First time with this little guy. The other 11 will surely get better with age.


----------



## Wildone

Classico & few fingers Pappy.....


----------



## gator_79

VR Unicos 2010 with an Oscar Blues Ten Fidy.


----------



## Wildone

Short.....


----------



## bpegler

CoRoSu on an early fall day...


----------



## PuroTrader

Admittedly I am not the biggest R&J fan, but these are smoking like pure caramel!


----------



## lostmedic

From May/2014. Got fleeting hints of cocoa and cream with a slight harshness. Definitely will need more rest. Wavy burn. Overal okay smoke


----------



## Wildone

PdP 1 & few fingers Weller 12....


----------



## Negatron

My first post in this thread, as well as my first time having a CC ever.







2011 reyes gifted to me in an amazing sampler trade with the_brain. Creamy, woody, and a floraly-spice that I've never experienced before. I really like the spice without having a capsaicin-like burn typical of many NCs. flavor got a bit more chocolatey on the end. The taste didnt change much, but was consistent and never got old. This gal got nubbed HARD. Maybe its the CC, maybe brain takes exceptional care in his sticks, all I know is the flavor is amazing. Glad to be able experience some great CCs that I otherwise don't have access to. More to come!


----------



## scottdill

Padron 4000 Natural to kick off a rainy Saturday watching football.


----------



## Wildone

Cano Short & Green Tea........


----------



## protekk

AN '11 Monte 4 with some Weller 12 year:


----------



## Wildone

Officio & Coffee.... Happy Sunday......


----------



## ForceofWill

BBF and dogfish 61 minute. Cigar is seriously plugged, takes a triple draw to get even a little smoke but the flavors are there so we push on lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> CoRoSu on an early fall day...


Sacrilege Mr Peglar smoking a cigar from 14 never thought i would see you ever puffing anything with less than a decade on it LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForceofWill said:


> BBF and dogfish 61 minute. Cigar is seriously plugged, takes a triple draw to get even a little smoke but the flavors are there so we push on lol.
> 
> View attachment 54646


Hows that 61?


----------



## Wildone

D.C. + beer + Football = pleasant Eve.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

My BIL will be in Canada most of next week. What should I suggest he pick up to smoke?


----------



## protekk

Living in the land of double bands yesterday during a big Giants win. First up an '07 Vegas Robaina Maestro:



Then an '11 Ramon Allones Allones Extra:


----------



## Wildone

Corona & few fingers Saz......


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Behike, a custom from 2011 or '12. Very warm evening...


----------



## concig

Monte media corona.Too young now,but I expect it to shine after some time.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer....


----------



## egoo33

long overdue


----------



## protekk

'13 Regios with some CIgar City for MNF:



'08 Diplomaticos with some breakfast stout:


----------



## lostmedic

Nothing special but was putting my bands on these and couldn't resist smoking one. Very green ene 2015


----------



## elco69

VHERF'd with @lostmedic and enjoyed a nice HUHC


----------



## Wildone

Classico & beer.....


----------



## gator_79

Cohiba Esplindido while sharing some great beers.


----------



## bpegler

Handsome Jimmy Sublime. Rolled at the LCdH in Cozumel.

Very strong cigar, lots of ligero in the blend.


----------



## elco69

gator_79 said:


> Cohiba Esplindido while sharing some great beers.


how was the Espy? is it worth going deep on the box?


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & few fingers Saz.....


----------



## gator_79

The Espy is always worth getting a box. They are a little pricier than what I usually smoke, but I always keep some on hand.


----------



## protekk

Boli Simones and some 4 roses fro Thursday Night Football:


----------



## Negatron

Partagas serie D. The cold draw had that same floral-spice note as the trinidad, but much more mellow. Another one of those sticks I just retro all day. 
I think im becoming a believer...


----------



## elco69

Negatron said:


> View attachment 54774
> 
> 
> Partagas serie D. The cold draw had that same floral-spice note as the trinidad, but much more mellow. Another one of those sticks I just retro all day.
> I think im becoming a believer...


You think!? I know you will be a convert......Enjoy!


----------



## lostmedic

Negatron said:


> View attachment 54774
> 
> 
> Partagas serie D. The cold draw had that same floral-spice note as the trinidad, but much more mellow. Another one of those sticks I just retro all day.
> I think im becoming a believer...


my favorite cigar currently. @elco69 bombed me one that i am saving for a special day


----------



## elco69

Negatron said:


> View attachment 54774
> 
> 
> Partagas serie D. The cold draw had that same floral-spice note as the trinidad, but much more mellow. Another one of those sticks I just retro all day.
> I think im becoming a believer...


Well Derek, what did you think of it?


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & glass of Shiraz.....


----------



## protekk

'11 Fundy, breakfast stout and Rangers hockey. What more could you ask for?:


----------



## gator_79

VR Famosos, while watching what I hope will be another Gator victory!


----------



## Wildone

Patricia & Green Tea.... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## Wildone

Corona, beer, Trip Tip Grillin, Football = enjoyable Autumn Day......


----------



## protekk

A couple nice ones the last couple of nights.
First up Punch Serie D'Oro No. 2 with some Weller and the NY Rangers:



Last night a '12 Party Prez with Some CIgar CIty Maduro's and NY Giant Football


----------



## ORMason

PLPC while smoking ribs. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

898 UV & RB.....


----------



## elco69

Sig II from ABR '14, from trade with @NCPANTHERZFAN enjoying it with an Angry Orchard Hard Cider, sorry crappy cell camera and low light








**Update** it got nubbed


----------



## BEEEZZE

First one.. Thanks to my boy ROOKE in the NST!!








Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

BRC and maple whiskey/root beer.


----------



## lostmedic

First stick since Thursday BPC oct 2014


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> First stick since Thursday BPC oct 2014


The BPC is good, that PSD4 I sent you would be better oke::vs_laugh:


----------



## lostmedic

elco69 said:


> The BPC is good, that PSD4 I sent you would be better oke::vs_laugh:


It would but I have it hidden under 24 quinteros so it's not easy to get too :vs_karate:


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> It would but I have it hidden under 24 quinteros so it's not easy to get too :vs_karate:


Wish I could do that with my cooler. Burry the whole thing in the backyard and dig it up in 5 years


----------



## lostmedic

Hf beads vacuum seal it and put it in a locked box send me the key or the box I'll help you out


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> Hf beads vacuum seal it and put it in a locked box send me the key or the box I'll help you out


Only if I knew that it would hold up for 5 years...it would suck to dig it back up and they all dried out and fell apart or a goffer dug its way through and smoked them all.


----------



## lostmedic

And them to me. I will willing to hold them with no charge and will do quality assurance for you...


----------



## C.Rock

Partagas - my first in many years. Just ok.,


----------



## lostmedic

C.Rock said:


> Partagas - my first in many years. Just ok.,


What one?


----------



## Wildone

BBF & beer......


----------



## lostmedic

Final product


----------



## Wildone

Punch & few fingers Hibiki....


----------



## Packerjh

Enjoying a Por Larranaga Encantos RE Asia Pacifico .... OMG, I think this is what every cigar should strive to be...utterly perfect!


----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 54862
> 
> Final product


Is that the 4?


----------



## protekk

A '12 HDM No. 1 with some founders Breakfast Stout:


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & beer.....


----------



## protekk

A delicious Punch Sabrosos from a BOTL from another forum with some four roses while flipping between the NY Rangers and the NY Mets games:


----------



## elco69

Enjoying stick #2 today. HU Regalias '08 while doing my veneer project on my Whynter drawers and shelves. pics of that going up soon.


----------



## Chewbacca

Upmann Magnum 46.


----------



## Wildone

Monarch & beer.....


----------



## tomm783

Bolivar Belicosos, only my second ever but my my, a very lovely cigar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Gourmet.....


----------



## concig

Old monte tubos (2002-2003).


----------



## Panderson85

RyJ Churchill from 2009.


----------



## Wildone

Esp 2, & few fingers Yamazaki 12.... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## lostmedic

Hupmann pc


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer.....


----------



## knilas

Yesterday's smokes:
'10 Rgpe









05 Trini fundy









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seamus55418

Sunday afternoon smoke. Montecristo and Macallan


----------



## elco69

Enjoying a Monte 2 with the Captain and Root Beer


----------



## Wildone

Freshy VI & beer.....


----------



## protekk

Had a couple of nice ones yesterday in the 70 degree weather. First up an'11 Monte No.4:



ANd a HDM Short Piramides with Breakfast stout for the Mets game:


----------



## lostmedic

no picture as it was super dark out. But i had a BRC from '14 that lasted just over two hours nice smoke!


----------



## George007

Puffed a Romeo Y Julieta Belicoso this morning before work. Very good stick and has been aging for over a year.


----------



## elco69

From the other night, just haven't gotten around to posting it.

'98 RyJ Cazadores, a very gracious bomb from a great brotha!


----------



## Wildone

Bret & few fingers Pappy.....


----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


----------



## protekk

NY weather has been beautiful the last couple of days.
First up an 11 Siglo 2:


Last night a '13 SP Belicosos with some founders and the Rangers:


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & Coffee......


----------



## concig

R & J petit corona


----------



## elco69

Enjoying a very nice OMG! Party 8-9-8 '03 bombed by @lostmedic while vherfing with him and @Amelia Isabelle 
That was so good, I nubbed the hell out of it, thanks for the screen grab Amy! You can tell I was proud of that....lol


----------



## protekk

'14 QDO Imperiales with some Elijah Craig. These are wonderful cigars, great construction and smoke production and I find a real sweetness to them with hints of cocoa and cedar:



On a side note I have been searching to find discontinued lists from the last couple of years and through searching I found this and it is so sad. Glad I have a few boxes!

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/webf...Quai-D-Orsay-Brand-Cut-Down-to-One-Size-17983


----------



## Wildone

Príncipe & Hot Chocolate....


----------



## lostmedic

Wildone said:


> Príncipe & Hot Chocolate....


hot chocolate looks amazing!


----------



## egoo33

First smoke from a 15 box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> Enjoying a very nice OMG! Party 8-9-8 '03 bombed by @lostmedic while vherfing with him and @Amelia Isabelle
> That was so good, I nubbed the hell out of it, thanks for the screen grab Amy! You can tell I was proud of that....lol
> View attachment 55062
> 
> 
> View attachment 55063


Are you wearing a coat? It's not that cold yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> Are you wearing a coat? It's not that cold yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a jacket, Eddie Bauer Wind breaker with thin fleece lining. It was t-shirt weather when I started then the foggy ocean breeze kicks in and drop like 10-15 degrees in minutes


----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> Just a jacket, Eddie Bauer Wind breaker with thin fleece lining. It was t-shirt weather when I started then the foggy ocean breeze kicks in and drop like 10-15 degrees in minutes


California cold 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> California cold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it!

It reminds of my friend who grew up in Samoa, when he moved here, he would wear sweater and a scarf when it was in the 80's


----------



## egoo33

It's still short weather until the first snow fall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> It's still short weather until the first snow fall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When does it starting snowing there in IL?


----------



## egoo33

elco69 said:


> When does it starting snowing there in IL?


Raining now and get windy so any week now time to invest in a heater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

egoo33 said:


> Raining now and get windy so any week now time to invest in a heater
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, gotta keep those CC's warm:vs_smile:


----------



## Chewbacca

A Hoyo de Monterrey Coronation tubo, with a can of Pepsi. 

Might have been better with a very cold Coke. Or two. Maybe with a good, thick rum included, but 'not tonight, Josephine' because this little General has 'school' in the morning. A good steak would have helped proceedings too, instead of an average burger. 

Verdict: A very enjoyable middle (more like 60% - the start was a tiny bit rough) with great lingering aftertaste. Smooth draw and consistent burn. The final stretch was a bit tough, so I ended the relationship before the bitter end. A repeat performance is on the cards.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Wildone said:


> Bret & few fingers Pappy.....


Where on earth do you find pappy? Practically doesn't exist in Canada

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

RyJ Churchill. .been resting in my humi for a good 10 months, not sure the year as my parents brought it back for me in a really nice box of singles they put together. .








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

Nubbin this RyJ and have a visitor








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Nubbin this RyJ and have a visitor
> View attachment 55080
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Quick, kiss her!

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ORMason

SLR Serie A on a cool day in Texas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

U.A. & beer.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## TN-ffemtp

Epi #2 and some Bushmills Blackbush


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## elco69

lostmedic said:


> View attachment 55119


Lusi sure is tall.


----------



## protekk

A '13 MUR E2 and breakfast stout for the Giants game yesterday:


----------



## Wildone

S.R.T. & few fingers Zaya......


----------



## saleen0027

Oops wrong thread, don't know how to delete post just edit it. :vs_frown:


----------



## Bpcgars

Man that thing looks so good!


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E. & few fingers Pappy....


----------



## Champagne InHand

My first Cuban in my residence. Beats running to the Niagara Peninsula. 








What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Chris80

Champagne InHand said:


> My first Cuban in my residence. Beats running to the Niagara Peninsula.
> View attachment 55159
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Looks delicious!

Hold on a sec, just got smoke in my eyes!


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & D&S....


----------



## Dual-500

Partagas - Serie D No.4 - ordered the first box of them a couple of weeks ago - already smoked about 1/2 of them, so another box is on the way.


----------



## lostmedic

Quickie while driving to the hunting grounds today


----------



## protekk

A '12 BBF with some Breakfast stout while suffering through the Mets game:


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

RyJ short Churchill with some Basil Hayden 








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWBen

Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure Especial with some rum


----------



## Sprouthog

BRC


----------



## 2skinny

Monte #4 from 2011. Very relaxing after a long day.


----------



## Wildone

Escep & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

P.LP. & beer.....


----------



## Chewbacca

A Romeo y Julieta Tubo No 3, with a Moroccan tea. Definitely a good partnership. It might have been a whole lot better if I didn't have a gut full of Mexican food. Lesson learned there. I will stick to the Arabic food next time. 

Really gotta road test more cigars with the Moroccan tea.


----------



## Van_Wilderness

courtesy of @elco69








it was like smoking honey :vs_box:









last third was a bit rough, totally my fault. I didn't listen to instructions. 
My first and um, yeah.... :vs_boom: blown away :dude:


----------



## 2skinny

Siglo II, couldn't wait. Aug 14, too young lol


----------



## protekk

an '05 Dip No. 1 with some Breakfast Stout and the NY Mets:


----------



## Chewbacca

Punch Petit Coronations Tubo with a Coke, which cost as much as the cigar. 
A good combination, in lieu of alcohol to partner with. Coke definitely tops Pepsi with the milder Cubans.


----------



## Chewbacca

Whoops, double post. 
Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima.


----------



## Sigaar




----------



## Chewbacca

Sigaar said:


>


Excellent choice of cigar. All it is missing is an epic location 
If I was head of distribution at Bolivar, I would severely limit their smoking to epic locations at epic times - only. I would send a lackey to hand them out to the chosen few at jaw-droppingly historic moments, to all worthies, not just the high and mighty.


----------



## socalocmatt

So good!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

socalocmatt said:


> So good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What an Excellent combo! The Rochefort is a favorite belgian of mine.


----------



## socalocmatt

protekk said:


> What an Excellent combo! The Rochefort is a favorite belgian of mine.


I have a weakness for Belgian ales. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

I am sure you have had it matt but if not try the 10. It is sublime


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & Water.......


----------



## gtechva

Chewbacca said:


> Punch Petit Coronations Tubo with a Coke, which cost as much as the cigar.
> A good combination, in lieu of alcohol to partner with. Coke definitely tops Pepsi with the milder Cubans.
> 
> View attachment 55210


I gotta ask. Are Cokes expensive where you are, or did you get a great deal on the cigar?


----------



## Chewbacca

gtechva said:


> I gotta ask. Are Cokes expensive where you are, or did you get a great deal on the cigar?


About $10 for a Coke in a fancy smanchy hotel where I could puff in peace, without having my ear drums obliterated by loud 'music' made some dickhead DJ. If I'd walked two minutes up the road, I'd have paid a tenth of that price. You know what they say about a fool and his money.


----------



## protekk

Punch Descobridores, Weller 12 year and a disappointing Mets game after trick or treating with the girls:


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & Coffee..... Happy Sunday......


----------



## Wildone

Reyes & beer, pre game, pre Dinner......


----------



## Churchhill CO

It was hard to put it out.


----------



## protekk

La Escepcion Selectos Finos with a bomber of Speedway Stout for the Giants game. Rough day for NY sports:


----------



## ORMason

Last night, RA Superiores while watching the Cowboys lose. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness

'11 Trinidad Fundadores courtesy of @elco69















Soooo Tasty


----------



## Champagne InHand

Head cold but on the mend. Just the little Bolivar Corona Junior. I really like this size for cold days or nights.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I meant to attach this. Little phone is not working with website well. Need to get back to tapatalk.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & few fingers Yamazaki 12......


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

socalocmatt said:


> I have a weakness for Belgian ales.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ever had St. Bernardus ABT 12? Amazing beer. .

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## concig

siglo I


----------



## socalocmatt

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Ever had St. Bernardus ABT 12? Amazing beer. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Yep yep. Another tasty Belgian Ale. Had that a few days ago.

I was actually in Brussels for about a week in August with my wife and a few S/BOTL. Cigars and beers were flowing like water! :lol: I was able to sneak back some Westvleteran and Cantillon. I do have to say that the Belgian offerings are much more crisp over there in comparison to what is exported.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

BRC and blanton's








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

My makeshift nubber...








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chewbacca said:


> A Romeo y Julieta Tubo No 3, with a Moroccan tea. Definitely a good partnership. It might have been a whole lot better if I didn't have a gut full of Mexican food. Lesson learned there. I will stick to the Arabic food next time.
> 
> Really gotta road test more cigars with the Moroccan tea.


As far as habanos go, I think both RyJ and Cohiba blow their NC namesakes out if the water. RyJ Cubans are always class and solidly enjoyable. Without the massive price increase because of notoriety. I really like RyJ No. 2 but especially No. 3. Smaller but so flavorful.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cdncubanlvr said:


> My makeshift nubber...
> View attachment 55268
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That looks like a cigar lovers baby pacifier. Note do not insert lit end into mouth by accident. Nice alternative to burnt fingers.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

socalocmatt said:


> Yep yep. Another tasty Belgian Ale. Had that a few days ago.
> 
> I was actually in Brussels for about a week in August with my wife and a few S/BOTL. Cigars and beers were flowing like water! :lol: I was able to sneak back some Westvleteran and Cantillon. I do have to say that the Belgian offerings are much more crisp over there in comparison to what is exported.


I have a friend who annually runs the Berlin marathon just to go beer drinking post run. He says it's a fine tradition with plenty of good beer and wines made available specifically catering to the runners and fans. Must be nice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## 2skinny

2012 Partagas Serie E no. 2 with a 1/2 coke 1/2 Russell's Reserve mixture. On the front porch with Ralph, my neighbors Daniff. Good night. Btw, Ralph out weights me by about 30 lbs.


----------



## Wildone

Príncipe & Coffee......


----------



## 2skinny

Partagas Seleccion Privada LE 2014


----------



## protekk

The weather here has been outstanding. Last night had a '11 VR Unicos with beer:


----------



## Wildone

Du Roi & beer.......


----------



## Sprouthog

LGCMdO2


----------



## 2skinny

Yet another Siglo II. The weather is crazy. 68° @ 21:00 in Kentucky in November is great cigar and De Leon weather.


----------



## protekk

A' 12 PArty 898 with some Jeffersons Reserve. Awesome evening:


----------



## Wildone

Patricia & Hot Chocolate... Garage season has started.....


----------



## Chewbacca

protekk said:


> A' 12 PArty 898 with some Jeffersons Reserve. Awesome evening:


A mighty fine combination, sir. 
A good Bourbon with a Partagas is like Fred and Ginger.


----------



## elco69

Forgot to take pics, but had a HU Connie A and a Monte 4 while VHerfing with a couple of good gentlemen


----------



## lostmedic




----------



## Wildone

VI & beer....


----------



## protekk

A Diplomaticos Bushido last night. Had water for the first half then switched to Jeffersons reserve. I was a bit underwhelmed probably because of the hype surrounding this cigar. It was a good cigar from beginning to end and consistent. Very smooth, and a solid medium strength. I picked up some mushroom, leather and some darker earthier notes. Looking forward to see how these develop with some more downtime:


----------



## Seamus55418




----------



## 2skinny

2012 Party E2. Very good with a Russels Reserve laced egg nog.


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewbacca

Seamus55418 said:


> View attachment 55325


How was that combo? I would have guessed that the Bolly would be a bit too heavy to mix with the Powers.


----------



## concig

Tonight it will be monte night,either a tubos,or petit edmundo, or (most probably) both


----------



## Seamus55418

Chewbacca said:


> How was that combo? I would have guessed that the Bolly would be a bit too heavy to mix with the Powers.


Combo was good. I wasn't really looking for an equally matched pair, just a pair that could play together. The Powers was a well behaved wingman to Simón.


----------



## Wildone

U. Ro & few fingers Weller......


----------



## concig

A humble JLP cazadores.Mild,pleasant,honest.Just perfect with coffee while servicing an old amp.


----------



## Rondo

My first habano. I enjoyed the distinct flavor very much.

View attachment 55336


Thank you Brother Henry.


----------



## elco69

Rondo said:


> My first habano. I enjoyed the distinct flavor very much.
> 
> View attachment 55336
> 
> 
> Thank you Brother Henry.


Welcome sir! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer......


----------



## Wildone

V.C. & glass of Malbec....


----------



## Wildone

P.L.S......


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & hot Grog this cool snowy Eve.....


----------



## ThaDrake

I just got some JLP Cazadores. I had one yesterday and it was so bad and sour. I had another today just to see if it was maybe that they are inconsistent. This one was much better. Still had that fresh taste and at this price, I think I prefer the Quintero Brevas. I'm going to wait at least a month to try another. Having liked brevas a lot and that I enjoy a few a week, I thought I'd give these other cheap ones a try.


----------



## elco69

Wildone said:


> P.L.S......


These are smoking great right now, really have come into their own in the past month or 2 for me


----------



## elco69

No Pic, but had a HU Connie 1 POS Sep 11 while vherfing with some of the boys


----------



## Sigaar

BBF while vHerfing.


----------



## protekk

Sancho Panza Belicosos with some Rochefort 8:


----------



## Wildone

E2 & 4 fingers Pappy.....


----------



## Wildone

Fons.... & Green Tea.....


----------



## elco69

Today's Double Header, may end up going Triple.

Trinidad Reyes and SLR Inca


----------



## Wildone

Monte & Latte....


----------



## Wildone

S.d.C 3 & beer searing n grilling the Tri Tip....


----------



## NasierK

Hoyo de Monterrey le Hoyo des Dieux (2003)


----------



## elco69

NasierK said:


> Hoyo de Monterrey le Hoyo des Dieux (2003)


Awesome stick and equally delicious looking tray in the background.


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN




----------



## NasierK

elco69 said:


> Awesome stick and equally delicious looking tray in the background.


It was actually a horrible pairing. Left most of it untouched... this cigar would go better with sweet sweet snacks like chocolates and fudge. Next time....


----------



## protekk

A gifted Party 898 from @Sigaar with Breakfast Stout and Rangers hockey. Thanks bro I have never had an 898 disappoint:


----------



## Wildone

C.J. & Coffee.... Happy Sunday......


----------



## egoo33

898










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Latte.....


----------



## protekk

'14 Upmann No.2 and some beer and football with little brother:


----------



## Wildone

T.C. & Latte......


----------



## elco69

BRS '13 Sancho Panza Belicoso courtesy of a good BOTL!


----------



## 2skinny

ROTT (literally) Bolivar CJ. I had a party EL2014 in dry box, but just don't have time tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Fresh Punch & beer... Thanks @Merovius.....


----------



## concig

My birthday today and had a monte 4 in the morning.I have a plan for later and tonight I'll post a couple of pictures when I decide the next move :vs_closedeyes::ss


----------



## 2skinny

concig said:


> My birthday today and had a monte 4 in the morning.I have a plan for later and tonight I'll post a couple of pictures when I decide the next move :vs_closedeyes::ss


Happy happy birthday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2skinny

Literally ROTT Ramon Allones SS. My first RASS and I am in love. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & beer on this cool Eve......


----------



## concig

2skinny said:


> Happy happy birthday!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THANKS :tea:


----------



## Wildone

concig said:


> My birthday today and had a monte 4 in the morning.I have a plan for later and tonight I'll post a couple of pictures when I decide the next move :vs_closedeyes::ss


Hope you enjoy your day... Happy B-Day...


----------



## concig

Wildone said:


> Hope you enjoy your day... Happy B-Day...


We have David thanks.Just me my daughters with their husbands but it was nice.My wife is coming back from a business trip today with my present which I'm sure it will be in a wooden box :vs_smile:
The P2 was from last night.


----------



## protekk

@concig - Happy birthday Nick!

AN '07 Party SDC No. 2 with some Breakfast Stout last night:


----------



## concig

Thanks Mike


----------



## Chewbacca

First night out with the squad in feckin' ages and I brought a bundle of my old faithful Upmann Magnum 46s with me. I gave my bud first call and his was a delight. 

My 46 was a dog. I fought the mother of all battles with that stick. I held onto it like a Staffordshire Pitbull, but I had to let go of it well before half time, totally knocked for six. That's the first 46 that ever let me down and I've smoked a forest of them. Damn fine odds, so I can't complain. 

I retreated to a Punch Coronation and that improved the evening, but I was so floored by the battle with the 46 that I didn't enjoy it as much as I would have. 

My bud had a repeat performance with the third 46, and he was as happy as a dog with two cocks. I got the pig in the middle. My other squad buddy also had an Upmann and virtually ate his. It was that good.

No pix unfortunately, because it was as black as the color of my true love's hair in that joint. 
A good evening despite the hernia-inducing battle with the dud 46.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer....


----------



## Sprouthog

CORO


----------



## Wildone

H.E.E & Port......


----------



## SmokingAndInvesting

I enjoyed a black ops connecticut toro on the way home today. First time that I have had one of these. They are made by Gurkha but are cheaper smokes. A great stick if you like a coffee flavor.


----------



## George007

Enjoyed a wonderful habano this evening. Got a couple boxes of these a while back from a client of mine and have been aged for years. Cohiba Sublimes 2004.


----------



## elco69

SmokingAndInvesting said:


> I enjoyed a black ops connecticut toro on the way home today. First time that I have had one of these. They are made by Gurkha but are cheaper smokes. A great stick if you like a coffee flavor.


How dare you taint this fine thread with talks of Gurkha! ....lol

You posted in wrong section brotha, this is Habanos territory.


----------



## 808smoke_eater

Looks like a Pliny the elder. Jealous!



Wildone said:


> CoRo & beer on this cool Eve......


----------



## Wildone

Find & Green Tea......


----------



## mikebot

George007 said:


> Enjoyed a wonderful habano this evening. Got a couple boxes of these a while back from a client of mine and have been aged for years. Cohiba Sublimes 2004.


Was the "C" in "Cuba" on the band pierced in 2004?


----------



## concig

The "C" in Cuba on the band looks strange ?


----------



## protekk

Had an '05 Diplomaticos No.1 While grilling last night. I've had 3 from this box 2 were amazing but this one was just OK due to "firm" draw:


----------



## Wildone

Reyes & Coffee.... Happy Sunday...








This heard had 21 small Bulls hanging with the Cows, couldn't get to close as they were on the run.....


----------



## George007

Not sure I am following you correct. 

I got them about 5 years ago or so. They have been sitting in the bottom on my humidor and when I transported the stick that night it was in my jacket pocket so if something if weird on the band it would be my own fault.


----------



## George007

Uneven lighting a possibility? I was sitting right under a overhead light and a combination of that and the Iphone camera would make it look weird?


----------



## Wildone

Simone + beer + football = relaxed Eve.....


----------



## mikebot

George007 said:


> Uneven lighting a possibility? I was sitting right under a overhead light and a combination of that and the Iphone camera would make it look weird?


Hi George,
I am always curious about Cohiba labels, because I have been the victim of so many fakes! I am by no means an expert, but I thought that the letter C in Cuba typically looks different? Hoping to understand for my own knowledge what to look for. Maybe one of the elders can chime in... But again, I know very little about CC's.


----------



## George007

All my Cubans come from La Casa Del Habano. However, these came from a friend of mine years ago. The box and all appeared to be good. I should compare this to my LCDH Cohibas and see.


----------



## mikebot

George007 said:


> All my Cubans come from La Casa Del Habano. However, these came from a friend of mine years ago. The box and all appeared to be good. I should compare this to my LCDH Cohibas and see.


Yeah let us know what you find! Thanks!


----------



## concig

Check the bands with these (standard band D ) . Check letter "C" if it is the same,it is not very clear in your photo.
http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=Cohiba
Cigars from LCDH should be ok.


----------



## elco69

Punch Double Corona while reorganizing my NC stash, looks like another sale will be going up.


----------



## concig

Vegas Robaina Famosos


----------



## George007

Checked them all and compared them to the website. They are all the same. Raised letters. It was just the way the pic was taken. Angel and lighting.


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & beer......


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Shiraz......


----------



## Wildone

Short Cano & beer before constructing the Turducken.....


----------



## Wildone

898 V & decent pour of Pappy.....


----------



## Sigaar

Enjoyed this last night while vherfing with a few of the guys


----------



## Wildone

Bachillares & Mimosas..... Have a Blessed Thanksgiving......


----------



## mikebot

Wildone said:


> 898 V & decent pour of Pappy.....


Any tips on a reasonably priced bottle?


----------



## argonaut

Last night I had a celebration of my natal date and smoked the first habano I've ever had (thanks to a certain someone here on the forum -- you know who you are, sir, and I say "thank you" once again). It was a Partagas Presidente, and I did indeed feel worthy to administer the body politic of my choosing.

There were plenty of favorable auspices beforehand: I saw a bald eagle fly about 20 feet above my head at the lake that afternoon, and I saw a shooting star that evening on the patio while finishing the smoke (a little bit higher than 20 feet, as you can imagine). There was some rum imbibed as well, although I started with a _cafe con leche_ first (which was good), and then went to a cup of hot black tea (which paired the best; even better than the rum). It was a cold afternoon/eve so I had to stay warm.

After it was all said and done, I very much enjoyed the smoke, and would agree that this tobacco had a distinctive twang to it, but I wouldn't say it's my favorite flavor profile. I might say that it was the most elegantly constructed and even-keeled of what I've smoked so far, though.

As far as NCs go, this CC mostt reminded me of an Oliva I had last month because it had a very similar "twang" of sweet and sour, which was unexpected. This Partagas had a more refined taste than the Oliva, though, and perhaps a hint of fermented goodness to it. Either way, it was a great cigar and a great experience.


----------



## protekk

Managed to have a few Thanksgiving day cigars between cooking and eating.
First up is a'10 LGC MDO No.4. This was a beauty, great flavor, perfect burn and draw just a great cigar:



At night a '14 "MUO" RyJ Churchill. Maybe it was because it was the end of a long day filled with food and booze but this was a very bland cigar and got rough in the final third @jp1979 I really appreciate the opportunity to try them as I've been chasing them for a while:


----------



## m_cat12

Ha! I'm looking for a bottle of the elusive Pappy myself! I'm in PA and we have a lottery system for exclusive offerings. My chances are slim! I did research online the resale of the typical 59 of 10 yr and folks are asking 450! 

I've never tried it but I'm a serious scotch and bourbon guy. I'm guessing Pappy tastes like hitting the Powerball! Lol


----------



## Wildone

P.B.P. & Green Tea.....


----------



## Wildone

mikebot said:


> Any tips on a reasonably priced bottle?


Know your liquor store Manager, it's a tight market.


----------



## Wildone

Monte & Shiraz.....


----------



## koprut69

Smoking it now acually


----------



## Wildone

Fons & Green Tea.....


----------



## Wildone

G.d.E. & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

Epi & Coffee.... Happy Sunday......


----------



## Wildone

Lons, few fingers Yamazaki 12 & football.....


----------



## Wildone

D. 3 & grabbed this Bakers Dozen......


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing up a wonderful Partagas Serie D no. 4, but look at how thin the wrapper is. Falling apart because of too much glue on the cigar band. Otherwise a great stick but this nub is unacceptable in NC cigars. 









Really a tasty cigar but the best part is now ruined.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> Finishing up a wonderful Partagas Serie D no. 4, but look at how thin the wrapper is. Falling apart because of too much glue on the cigar band. Otherwise a great stick but this nub is unacceptable in NC cigars.
> 
> Really a tasty cigar but the best part is now ruined.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


That sucks that, that happened to the wrapper. I have had many, knock on wood, that hasn't happened to me. Possibly too dry?


----------



## Seamus55418

So that's the new look for BCS. I was travelling and wasn't able to pick any up this year (most stores here limit purchases to 2 bottles). Lucky me, a local pub had both 2014 and 2015 on tap for a very brief period this weekend. I think 2015 is the better of the two.



Wildone said:


> D. 3 & grabbed this Bakers Dozen......


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> That sucks that, that happened to the wrapper. I have had many, knock on wood, that hasn't happened to me. Possibly too dry?


It wasn't too dry. I had pulled it last night with a Kristoff but didn't et around to smoking it. It stayed locked up in a small ziplock until this afternoon. The wrapper was just unusually thin. I need to check the date in the box as these are smoking like they have quite a bit of age on them. The smoke up to that point was excellent. I even tried to get around tears by using my damp fingers but it was a no go. I just have had that kind of thin wrapper in any NC of recent purchase. I usually only buy the better quality sticks so I'm sure it happens with thin wrappers like criollo and some others too. I just bought another box of Kristoff in criollo, so knock on wood that their wrappers aren't paper thin.

Overall it was an excellent stick with even burn not needing retouching with really pleasant smoke. Comparing it to the LP T52 I'm dealing with right now it was light years ahead. This Liga Privada just doesn't want to stay lit because I'm not pulling smoke every 30 seconds. I hate being rushed on a smoke especially pricy sticks. The LP is probably twice the price of the Parti D no. 4. I think I'll only buy Undercrowns from now on and very rarely. I've built up a decent supply of sticks now both NC and now with 6 boxes of habanos. I'm really running low on room again.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'99 La Flor de Cano Selectos (box code EGD CCUT).









Not half bad for a cheap machine-made. Last time I smoked one from this batch was 5 or 6 years ago and it was fricken awful. I'd pretty well written these off. Glad they came around.


----------



## egoo33

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Esp 2 & Port.....


----------



## concig

montecristo PE


----------



## Wildone

P 2 & beer, normally an IPA drinker and think it'll stay that way....


----------



## concig

A (2000) JL celeccion 1 late last night.It was just great.


----------



## elco69

No pic, but had a SP Non-Plus courtesy of a fine gentleman


----------



## talisker10

Romeo y julietta #3 tubo, paired with a cappuccino


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> No pic, but had a SP Non-Plus courtesy of a fine gentleman


How did you like the Sancho Panza? I bought some Bolivar petit coronas today. Much to think about. Had a watch come in that I need to fix. That should put me in a better mood. My dumb but large hound puppy started chewing on the wall in our room. My wife is going to lose it.

The wall needs new paint anyway and some drywall mud because I put a ceiling fan in a few years back but never fully fixed the switch back to new.

Aye, yae yae. Or whatever Ricky Ricardo would say when he got home to Lucy.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Champagne InHand said:


> How did you like the Sancho Panza? I bought some Bolivar petit coronas today. Much to think about. Had a watch come in that I need to fix. That should put me in a better mood. My dumb but large hound puppy started chewing on the wall in our room. My wife is going to lose it.
> 
> The wall needs new paint anyway and some drywall mud because I put a ceiling fan in a few years back but never fully fixed the switch back to new.
> 
> Aye, yae yae. Or whatever Ricky Ricardo would say when he got home to Lucy.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


It was ok, it was an ABR '14.....good salty taste to it, but still too much youth. I have a box that I am going to let sleep for at least a few years. BPC are one of my favorites right now. They are smoking well considering how young they are. I very much enjoy them now, but I feel I will be greatly rewarded for my patience of I wait. Thankfully I have a large stash of NC's and a few boxes of already aged sticks, to get me by until then.


----------



## Sprouthog

LGC Immensos


----------



## Wildone

C.F. & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

Noella & Coffee....


----------



## elco69

Nov '07 Sancho Panza Belicoso, a little quiet before the storm......have unplanned server install to replace dead server and rescue all the data

**UPDATE** down to the last third and OMG this hit my top 3 CC. gonna order more


----------



## Wildone

Escep . & beer.....


----------



## mikebot

I think this is a Reyes.


----------



## Wildone

Dip., & Port......


----------



## elco69

Young but very good ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## protekk

Took advantage of great NY weather for an 2012 Sir Winston yesterday:


----------



## concig

Last night it was a monte edmundo.Lately,I'm not lucky with these.This one had very nice draw, bad burn,flat flavors and lack of complexity.And it was not young.....
The Metaxa obviously stole the show for last night :vs_smile:


----------



## Wildone

Reyes & Coffee on a CHRISTmas tree scouting..... Happy Sunday....


----------



## Chewbacca

Wildone said:


> Reyes & Coffee on a CHRISTmas tree scouting..... Happy Sunday....


Wildone's pix of cigars with Ansel Adams backgrounds are hard to beat.


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer......


----------



## protekk

Got a couple in yesterday during the disaster of a Giants game.
First up a La Escepcion Selectos finos and an amazing chocolate stout from a local brewery:




Then a very good Sancho Belicosos:


----------



## Champagne InHand

A Bolivar Corona Junior. I was able to fit the nub perfectly in a pipe I had from Peterson's of Dublin. It was nice getting every puff out of those great little sticks. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Just wrapped up the PIA Server project, treating myself to an '11 Siglo VI


----------



## Panderson85

elco69 said:


> Just wrapped up the PIA Server project, treating myself to an '11 Siglo VI
> View attachment 55699


Great cigar, been too long since I've had one.


----------



## Wildone

Punch & beer....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying some sweet red tea/mate this morning with a Partagas Serie D no.4. These really are wonderful smokes. I cleaned out the pipe in case I run into troubles removing the cigar band once more. I don't want to waste any of this stick. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Petite Monte #2 , courtesy of my boy @jp1979, thanks brotha!


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer......


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & beer.....


----------



## elco69

'09 VR Exclusivo Canada while VHerfing with my boy @lostmedic


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo, beer & Football.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Walked the dog so a BCJ. Used the pipe to finish it. Great little stick. In the pipe it actually seemed stronger. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

Monte.....


----------



## Seamus55418

Monte Double Edmundo ROTT.

I replaced all the windows in my house this summer/fall and am working to finish up the trim before snow flies. The Monte was a solid 2 hour treat as I worked yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

Epi & Coffee....









A few out and about.....


----------



## Chewbacca

I always look forward to Wildone's photos. Expecting to see a photo of him hanging tough and smoking a stogie with a grizzly. 

I saw out the day with a spanking Romeo No.3 with some sort of pineapple and coconut concoction (not a bad duet, imho - smooth on sweet) which I nubbed, followed in short order a Jose Piedra Brevas with a Coke. Both sticks were tip top. Best brace I've had in ages. 

I'd forgotten just how good the JP Brevas are. A bloody bargain at a shade under $2 a stick, something that has earned them a definite place right at the front of my 2016 running order. For sure they aren't a Rolls Royce of a cigar, they are more like a Toyota Hilux, but you know what they say about Hiluxes. 

I reckon I'm gonna put Santa's selection of Bolivars, Upmanns, Montes, Cohibas RyJs etc etc out to pasture for spec occasions, and have the JPs on constant standby as a rapid reaction smoke. The RyJ was definitely the more quality of smoke (no doubt), but not by a country mile. Or maybe I just expected a rougher ride from the JPs, which was far from the case.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bolivar Royal Corona with some homemade limoncello over ice and seltzer. Great stuff.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & beer......


----------



## Wildone

Principe & Coffee..... Happy Sunday.....









Suns up.....


----------



## protekk

65 degrees on Long Island yesterday. Perfect day for a double. First up a fresh 2015 Boli CG with some Rochefort 10:


Then a '13 Party Serie E No. 2 with some Jeffersons Reserve:


----------



## concig

Chewbacca said:


> I always look forward to Wildone's photos.


I'd say we all do :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Wildone

S.C.O., beer & football.....


----------



## deke

For my birthday yesterday with the temps in the 60s in Michigan, in mid-December. Monte and Blanton's.


----------



## Wildone

Corona, beer & snow.....


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI & beer.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I would have liked a Boli Petit Corona but with a bit of a headache I needed a milder stick. I will try one soon though. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## elco69

Stick #2 , bottle #2 from yesterday


----------



## TXsmoker

I smoked a Party Short from 09. It's been a few years, I quit smoking all together to kick the cig habbit. At least now my stash is pretty well aged...


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & beer, starting early.......


----------



## stunna

Smoked my very first Cohiba Siglo VI today from MAR 15 production. Great cigar, but curious about its authenticity. Flavor was cosistent with everything that I've read, serial # checked out and box was authentic. I even cut the last 3 inches open and it was nicely wrapped in leaves that weren't broken apart. 

My concern has to do with the label. I've read that the labels are printed using a high end printer, but I have some inconsistent formatting (e.g. The gold box around the "COHIBA" raised gold print was slightly off, revealing small portions of the white squares on part of the wrapper. Thoughts?


----------



## mikebot

stunna said:


> Smoked my very first Cohiba Siglo VI today from MAR 15 production. Great cigar, but curious about its authenticity. Flavor was cosistent with everything that I've read, serial # checked out and box was authentic. I even cut the last 3 inches open and it was nicely wrapped in leaves that weren't broken apart.
> 
> My concern has to do with the label. I've read that the labels are printed using a high end printer, but I have some inconsistent formatting (e.g. The gold box around the "COHIBA" raised gold print was slightly off, revealing small portions of the white squares on part of the wrapper. Thoughts?


Upload a photo. You can also refer to the Counterfeit Gallery: http://www.cigaraficionado.com/counterfeit
Many recent production Cohiba's sport the holographic bands. I just got a box of Cohiba Robustos from '14 that had these holographic bands, so if you got 2015 production without them, I would be curious...
http://www.cigaraficionado.com/webfeatures/show/id/New-Holographic-Cohiba-Bands-Arriving-18054


----------



## Wildone

PLPC & Coffee......


----------



## stunna

stunna said:


> Smoked my very first Cohiba Siglo VI today from MAR 15 production. Great cigar, but curious about its authenticity. Flavor was cosistent with everything that I've read, serial # checked out and box was authentic. I even cut the last 3 inches open and it was nicely wrapped in leaves that weren't broken apart.
> 
> My concern has to do with the label. I've read that the labels are printed using a high end printer, but I have some inconsistent formatting (e.g. The gold box around the "COHIBA" raised gold print was slightly off, revealing small portions of the white squares on part of the wrapper. Thoughts?


Everything checks out except the bands...


----------



## stunna

They taste great. Just asking because I'm ordering a box of behkes from the same guy...$80 a stick.


----------



## mikebot

stunna said:


> They taste great. Just asking because I'm ordering a box of behkes from the same guy...$80 a stick.


If you enjoy the taste, I guess that's the most important thing.

Do you have a black light? Should see this on the box label:


----------



## stunna

I'm sure it will...the serial # checked out. But I've heard all of those are replicable using stolen tags etc.


----------



## protekk

Playing hooky today and enjoyed an '02 MDO no.1. What a great cigar. Perfect constuction, tons of smoke even when sipped and aged tobacco, nuty and woody a packed a bit of a punch for a 13 year old beauty. Just sublime!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wildone said:


> PLPC & Coffee......


Love the "TARBUCKS" cup! :bitchslap:


----------



## concig

stunna said:


> Everything checks out except the bands...


Yes,the bands do not look genuine


----------



## Champagne InHand

While not ROTT. They were picked up this morning so pretty dang close to ROTT. Boli Belicoso Fina. From Oct 2014. Different shape but that familiar Boli taste. Strong and full. These needs some aging to get better. Still I thought I should try one.

With real sugar Pepsi and pyrat rum. 









It was really good. Got better all the way down to the nub which was getting a little hot in hand so I tossed it. A solid 75 minute stick. Great construction and burn. Started to mellow after the first third, but in a good way.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!

Come on autocorrect Peosi is not a word


----------



## Wildone

Parti & beer.....


----------



## Sprouthog

RASS


----------



## BMWBen

Monte #1 , I thought I took a pic but I guess not. Great smoke!


----------



## Wildone

Fons & Green Tea.....


----------



## George007

Romeo Y Julieta #3 Tubos


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Cream Soda....


----------



## BMWBen

El Rey Del Mundo, the flavor was good but wow it was like trying to suck smoke through a wooden dowel, definitely the worst draw I've ever had. The weird thing is the Monte 1 was pretty bad too but I just chalked it up to the lonsdale vitola


----------



## elco69

'08 SCDLH El Principe, courtesy of a fine gentleman, while packing up round 2 of XMas Bombs


----------



## Champagne InHand

elco69 said:


> '08 SCDLH El Principe, courtesy of a fine gentleman, while packing up round 2 of XMas Bombs
> View attachment 55841


Very nice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

# 5 & Coffee......


----------



## elco69

BMWBen said:


> El Rey Del Mundo, the flavor was good but wow it was like trying to suck smoke through a wooden dowel, definitely the worst draw I've ever had. The weird thing is the Monte 1 was pretty bad too but I just chalked it up to the lonsdale vitola
> View attachment 55838


What do you store them at? I usually will smoke my CC in the 60-65%, but prefer the lower of that range. I find the Choix and Monte 1 be on the lower and maybe even with a day or 2 of dry boxing. When they are at 65% or higher, I get the same experience as you do


----------



## BMWBen

@elco69 65% right now but I'll definitely try the dry boxing next with the other ERDM as I've read a lot of guys use that method with cubans. No harm done you learn something new every day


----------



## Wildone

G.d.E. & beer......


----------



## elco69

ROA JUN '11 Monte 1 while labeling and emptying some partial boxes


----------



## stunna

I was going to smoke this one just now, but it's probably a fake Cohiba Grand Reserve! See the "C" in Cuba. 

The dots on this one look legit.


----------



## stunna

Nevermind! Dots do not look legit after comparing to a real Cohiba. FML


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & Coffee..... Happy Sunday....


----------



## Wildone

R.S.R. & beer....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gotta be really careful with choosing a vendor and especially with Cohiba. It's why I haven't bought any Cohiba for so long even with them legal just across the border. 

It's one thing to by a solid replica watch as you can put it on the chronometer/time grapher and see how accurate the movement is after opening it up as well as compare all the direct parts. With consumables, I just don't want to take that chance. 

I have loads of replica oil paintings in y house. I wanted my kids growing up with art they could recognize in Art History books or in the museums. 

Kind of like buying CDs or electronic music. You don't worry that it's toxic and you know the musicians are singing but not trapped inside the recording. 

With fake cigars, like any faked beverage, you just don't know what all is in it and you don't want to be putting that into your body. 

I buy wines on release or from a legit vendor buying them ex chateaux. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## egoo33

Wildone said:


> R.S.R. & beer....


what did you think of the hateful 8? i really enjoyed it but thought it was too dialogue heavy and the dialogue just seemed to be used as a way to transition through scenes


----------



## Wildone

egoo33 said:


> what did you think of the hateful 8? i really enjoyed it but thought it was too dialogue heavy and the dialogue just seemed to be used as a way to transition through scenes


Agree, not his best film. Seemed lacking, finish was disappointing....


----------



## Wildone

Church & beer.....


----------



## tomp

*Siglo VI*

DEC14 box code. Dont find the need to age these anymore than 1 year.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Mal and I are smoking RASS! First habano.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.S. & few fingers Weller 12........


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & beer......


----------



## jmcqueen

My delicious Christmas Eve smoke will be.....


----------



## tomp

Love the Cedros!!!


----------



## selpo

Had the HDM Epicure Especial with Glendronach 21- creamy and sweet, pretty much the extent of my palate right now.
Sorry, cannot figure out how to rotate the photos.


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & beer.....


----------



## WABOOM

today after dinner I smoked a Fonseca Kadette Habano. Doesn't sound impressive compared to all the others ones I see on this page, but I enjoyed it quite a bit. (do not keep these little guys at a RH above 66-67) . I am dry boxing these right now and they keep getting better.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & few fingers....
Merry CHRISTmas.....


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P. & coffee......


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Dip #4









Cracked the box yesterday for my Christmas Day smoke. Fan-f'in-tastic! Had to have another today to make sure it wasn't a fluke. It wasn't. Also trying out my new personal ashtray Santa left me in my stocking. Perfect desk accessory!


----------



## havanajohn

Had a very nice Cohiba Robusto from '09.


----------



## Wildone

66 & Wine......


----------



## gator_79

VR Unicos Oct 2010, Christmas night. This cigar is smoking very well. Enjoyed it while drinking a Bourbon County Coffee.


----------



## gator_79




----------



## Wildone

Brit + beer + Football = sweet Afternoon .....
Happy Sunday....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey Bob You and me in pink WTF?
MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey Bob You and me in pink WTF?
> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


Hope your CHRISTmas was blessed.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Hope your CHRISTmas was blessed.....


Thanks Bro!0:vs_cool::wink2:


----------



## Wildone

Deme Tasse & coffee.... Enjoying the Sunrise....


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & few fingers Nikka.......


----------



## Champagne InHand

Crazy snow, ice and freezing rain. Took out the dog to check the mailbox and just get outside. Necessary gear. 








But while not tobacco, I was happy seeing COH sending me this nice single serving size ashtray. I've been looking for the perfect size ashtray to take out to the hot tub 









Now if I can walk through the nastiness to smoke a CC.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## brazil stogie

Smoked first Party Prez today, excellent cigar!


----------



## asmartbull

Truly underestimated and a great value


----------



## Wildone

Monarch & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

Boil & beer.....


----------



## Carolus Rex

About to light up this Montecristo a friend here in Brazil gave me. As this is my first Cuban I am not sure exactly which vitola this is. My guess is the A at 9 1/4 inches, it does sport the new band with the embossed lettering and the gold fleur de lys.

I would love to take it home and let it rest for awhile. But I don't have anything big enough to store it in and I would hate myself if Customs took it when I got back to Dallas.

Either way I'm popping my CC cherry on this one, unless one of you says it is fake.


----------



## lostmedic

Trying to figure this new update out


----------



## mikebot

lostmedic said:


> Trying to figure this new update out


Welcome back! Long time no see! Happy New Year!


----------



## stunna

Cohiba Esplendidos!!! Damn good!


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & beer......


----------



## Sprouthog

Bhk52


----------



## Carolus Rex

Cohiba Siglo II - very smooth


----------



## Wildone

Classico, Hot Chocolate & Parade = pleasant start for the New Year......


----------



## tomp

2011 Lusitania


----------



## Wildone

Monte & beer......


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Cuaba Exclusivos









Oops, I may have been a little slow-on-the-draw with the camera! But, it t'were good! LOL


----------



## Wildone

P.C.d.P. & Green Tea......


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wildone said:


> P.C.d.P. & Green Tea......


What an outstanding cabinet you have @Wildone. Always interested to see what you come up with next.

Go Dogs!


----------



## tomp

curmudgeonista said:


> What an outstanding cabinet you have @Wildone. Always interested to see what you come up with next.
> 
> Go Dogs!


What a great game that was!


----------



## jmcqueen

Partagas Serie D No. 4. Delicious, even in the wind and cold.


----------



## Champagne InHand

jmcqueen said:


> Partagas Serie D No. 4. Delicious, even in the wind and cold.


I really love those smokes.

I picked out a Bolivar Belicoso Fina with a glass of pineapple juice and rum.

Very enjoyable cigar.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & beer....


----------



## Wildone

U. 2 & beer.....


----------



## Seamus55418

Had a PSD4 and a dram of Dalmore's cigar malt on Saturday night.


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & beer......


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & few fingers Weller 12.....


----------



## elco69

stunna said:


> Cohiba Esplendidos!!! Damn good!


Glad you enjoyed that one brotha!


----------



## stunna

elco69 said:


> Glad you enjoyed that one brotha!


actually a corona especial...yum


----------



## stunna

Carolus Rex said:


> About to light up this Montecristo a friend here in Brazil gave me. As this is my first Cuban I am not sure exactly which vitola this is. My guess is the A at 9 1/4 inches, it does sport the new band with the embossed lettering and the gold fleur de lys.
> 
> I would love to take it home and let it rest for awhile. But I don't have anything big enough to store it in and I would hate myself if Customs took it when I got back to Dallas.
> 
> Either way I'm popping my CC cherry on this one, unless one of you says it is fake.


That's massive! Enjoyl


----------



## Wildone

Lons & beer....


----------



## elco69

stunna said:


> actually a corona especial...yum


Soon enough brotha!


----------



## Wildone

Esp. # 2 & beer.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Ramon Allones Allones Superiores


----------



## Wildone

Esep & few fingers Nik.....


----------



## Chewbacca

An HdM Epicure No.1 with a Pepsi. 
Very smooth, but solid. I ran it right down the end. Smooth, clean burn. Very satisfied with it. 
Definitely one for the special moments and this was one of them. 

Sorry, no pix. It was as dark as in the inside of a nun's knickers. 
So feckin' dark that I put the wrong end in my mouth when I let it go out for a bit when chatting to the squad. Yuk! 
Took a full can of Pepsi to wash out the ash.


----------



## Wildone

Corona & Green Tea....


----------



## Bird-Dog

'01 jlpc


----------



## stunna

THIS! In a bofa parking lot! But damn good!!


----------



## elco69

stunna said:


> THIS! In a bofa parking lot! But damn good!!


What happened J!? There's nothing left...lol


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Coffee.....


----------



## stunna

I smoked all of it before I remembered to snap a photo! I guess you can say my mind was elsewhere. Damn good smoke! Thank you.


----------



## Wildone

# 3 & Coffee.... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## elco69

stunna said:


> I smoked all of it before I remembered to snap a photo! I guess you can say my mind was elsewhere. Damn good smoke! Thank you.


No prob brotha, glad u enjoyed it!


----------



## Wildone

Lib & Manhattan, after dropping the boy off at a G-Easy concert.....


----------



## Wildone

Prez & Hot Chocolate.....


----------



## jmcqueen

wildone, i about fell outta my chair when i saw what was on your TV in the background (air quality alert!). great choice in a cc, btw!


----------



## tomp

I was busy yesterday. Started the day off with a Siglo Vi for breakfast, Opus Shark for lunch and dinner was a nice PSD4. No room for desert!


----------



## Wildone

B.G.M. & beer.....


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wildone said:


> B.G.M. & beer.....


Dayum! Unicorn after unicorn after unicorn!


----------



## bpegler

PSD5 EL 08. Rarely smoke a little Partagas these days...

And for those wondering, I have no clue about the pink...


----------



## Hawkeye72

Bolivar Royal Corona great cigar going to need another box soon.


----------



## elco69

Putting around on the practice green enjoying a nice Bolivar Petite Belicoso LE 2009 courtesy of @CraigT78 via PIF


----------



## bpegler

LFdC Gran Cano while driving...


----------



## Wildone

U.A. & few fingers Weller 12.....


----------



## Wildone

Simone & beer....


----------



## bpegler

Custom rolled by Reynaldo. He tends to roll some monsters, this is probably 65RG or so.

But the tobacco is extraordinary. Like smoking warm sugar cookies.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party 898


----------



## egoo33

LGC 4 Aug 13


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & Green Tea....


----------



## HighNoon

Partagas Limitada 2014 in my garage palace


----------



## HighNoon

bpegler said:


> Custom rolled by Reynaldo. He tends to roll some monsters, this is probably 65RG or so.
> 
> But the tobacco is extraordinary. Like smoking warm sugar cookies.


Wow that is a beast! I will have to consider locating some of those customs. They sound great.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.S. & Coffee.....


----------



## bpegler

HighNoon said:


> Wow that is a beast! I will have to consider locating some of those customs. They sound great.


He rolls out of Hotel Conde de Villanueva. Great cigars, but somebody has to travel to Cuba to get some bundles.

BTW, since Cuba travel is much more available to US citizens now, I think that buying custom rolled cigars from one of the famous rollers, or farm cigars from one of the famous farms provides a better deal than buying regular production.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## brazil stogie

finishing work...saturday afternoon after work is my favorite time of the week! Will light up a Party President in about half hour. Have a good weekend everybody.


----------



## jmcqueen

Partagas Milles Fleurs w/ a cup of home-roasted Costa Rican coffee. What a great little hand-rolled, delicious gem of a cigar! Flavor+


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer.....


----------



## mikebot

I had a very rare Cohiba. Never seen one of these before. Tasted like cinnamon swirl. Monster ring gauge. Off the charts, I'd say.


----------



## bpegler

mikebot said:


> I had a very rare Cohiba. Never seen one of these before. Tasted like cinnamon swirl. Monster ring gauge. Off the charts, I'd say.


Hilarious! Love the carefully applied dots on the band. Whoever made that for you is a real artist. Did it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## m_cat12

mikebot said:


> I had a very rare Cohiba. Never seen one of these before. Tasted like cinnamon swirl. Monster ring gauge. Off the charts, I'd say.


Awesome cake! I'd be afraid to eat the lit part lol. You have some very nice friends. Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Bird-Dog

mikebot said:


> I had a very rare Cohiba. Never seen one of these before. Tasted like cinnamon swirl. Monster ring gauge. Off the charts, I'd say.


Hmmm... I think that might be a fake. The band seems a little off.

LOL

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wildone

mikebot said:


> I had a very rare Cohiba. Never seen one of these before. Tasted like cinnamon swirl. Monster ring gauge. Off the charts, I'd say.


Yum.... Happy B-Day.....


----------



## Wildone

Demi Tassi & Rocky Mountain High.....


----------



## elco69

Double Header today Feb '14 PLPC and '07 SP Beli


----------



## Wildone

Monte & beer......


----------



## BigRay023

FDC Selecto. Driving from one frac pad to the next.


----------



## HighNoon

bpegler said:


> He rolls out of Hotel Conde de Villanueva. Great cigars, but somebody has to travel to Cuba to get some bundles.
> 
> BTW, since Cuba travel is much more available to US citizens now, I think that buying custom rolled cigars from one of the famous rollers, or farm cigars from one of the famous farms provides a better deal than buying regular production.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course.


Ah! That is why I have never seen them for sale at my usual haunts! Well, I suppose I can always hope for a vacation in cuba, or that I bump into someone who was fortunate enough to grab some extras.

So far I have been enjoying the AM robustos for a mild smoke. However I haven't been wowed with Johnny o sticks enough to buy a bundle. I have been interested in exploring some more customs though. All in due time


----------



## elco69

'10 SP RE Espana DC with a couple fingers of Bavelnie @craigt78


----------



## talisker10

Fonseca delicias tonite. The draw is real tight on this one, but a pleasant smoke.


----------



## m_cat12

Inaugural smoking experience. I can now officially say that yes, it is definitely worth it. Decided to try the Monte 4. Im now a huge fan and very grateful!


----------



## Wildone

Punch & beer....


----------



## Wildone

S.C. # 3 & Coffee.....


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Sublime Extra. These were just rolled at a LCdH 1 1/2 weeks ago. Notice the closed foot.

Very powerful, black coffee notes. Rolled with a bit of extra ligero, at my request.

Also, I asked for the Sublime Extra size, which is almost never seen. 54RG x 7".

Definitely an after dinner cigar.


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI & beer.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I am very much enjoying a Partagas SD4 with rum laced pineapple juice.

This one has had some good humidor time. Creamy, caramels, pecans and that fruitcake notes that stuck out in the beginning of the smoke. Such a smooth and creamy cigar and even though it's very cold, about 18F, I am loving every puff. The retrohale also shows some floral notes of violets. Really a nice cigar and so much more flavor profil than the better NC I've had lately. Maybe not better by far but completely a different and more enjoyable slow smoke.









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tapatalk issues with Puff. Enjoying a Parti SD4. 

An amazing cigar of extremely creamy flavors with some floral notes. Sorry if this is a repeat but the tapatalk note said my comment was probably being removed as we speak. 

Nice to enjoy a Habano this early in the year.


----------



## stunna

Thanks to my new bf, I'm enjoying this lovely RyJ Churchill. Yum!


----------



## Wildone

Escep & beer.......


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. Work at a cigar shop in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Just stumbled onto this site today so naturally I joined right away.

Smoked today. Diplomaticos Cuba Regional Edition.


----------



## elco69

enjoying La Escepcion Selectos Finos with a NYF Root Beer


----------



## JDom58

elco69 said:


> enjoying La Escepcion Selectos Finos with a NYF Root Beer


Love the top pic, excellent composition!!


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer.....


----------



## egoo33

Nice to be close to freezing instead of subzero










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Green Tea.....


----------



## egoo33




----------



## bpegler

Another Carlos Fernandez Sublime Extra. Pretty wrappers on these.


----------



## Wildone

Short Cano & Coffee.....


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Cohiba Robusto. What a smoooooooth stick. Hope everyone's weekend has been a smoky one so far!


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & beer....


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & Coffee on the years first Full Moon.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## m_cat12

Unfortunately i do not have a pic due to juggling the snow blowing and house projects AND trying to sneak in a few minutes of smoke time. Not favorable in my household at the moment. Hopefully time will lessen the aggravation! 

Purchased a few fivers a few weeks/months ago and decided to try the Partagas Serie 4 last evening. Accompanied by a Glenmorangie (first) and then finishing of the last of my Balvanie 14yr Caribbean Cask (second). 

Couldnt truly get the full experience of my smoke. Sort of feel like i wasted one...

Heres a pic of my recent haul P4 included. Back to snow blowing!


----------



## concig

This afternoon,the best monte no.5 I ever had.Everything was just perfect. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## MaxG

Jose Piedra Cazadore. I just love this cigar. For the price, it just can't be beat. Not my favorite by a long shot, but probably the CC I smoke most often. Trying to save my Monte Petit No 2s for next week's trip to the beach. Hope I can hold out....


- MG


----------



## Wildone

Monte & beer......


----------



## Steve C.

I'm feeling like a red headed step child. Everyone has CC's but me. :crying:


----------



## concig

A Partagas serie D no. 6 late last night.IMO these are great future classics :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 on the way back from the bookie while counting my winnings.
Thanks mr Manning!
GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 on the way back from the bookie while counting my winnings.
> Thanks mr Manning!
> GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


Nice to see you posting Tony....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Nice to see you posting Tony....


Thanks Bro always a pleasure to see you!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. & few fingers Nikki C.G......


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 on the way back from the bookie while counting my winnings.
> 
> Thanks mr Manning!
> 
> GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


Peyton played a very smart game.

Good to see you buddy!

Jimmy Sotolongo Sublime this evening:


----------



## Rock31

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#4 on the way back from the bookie while counting my winnings.
> Thanks mr Manning!
> GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## stunna

My favorite Habano (Cohiba Especiales) and whiskey!


----------



## bpegler

Another Carlos Fernandez Sublime Extra...

These are reminiscent of the old Partagas blend.


----------



## WIEisME

Psd4 this weekend at a race I attended


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & beer.....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Cohiba Siglo III!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Peyton played a very smart game.
> 
> Good to see you buddy!
> 
> Jimmy Sotolongo Sublime this evening:


A very smart game indeed. Hope he goes all the way. He is a gentleman and a great athlete. Nice to see you my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rock31 said:


> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


ROCKMAN What's Happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Seamus55418

I found a ratty looking Vegueros Mananitas in the bottom of my tupperdor and smoked it while shoveling snow last night. No photos because it was dark and snowy. I was really pleased with it though. The extra time sitting around did it some good.


----------



## beerhound34

My smoke porch finally thawed out so I figured I was time to try a RASS. So far so good!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & Hot Chocolate......


----------



## Wildone

C.F......


----------



## Damselnotindistress

Fonseca No. 4 Benelux RE! It truly was a chocolate bar with molasses and maple flavors and nuances! A perfect Habana masterpiece of enjoyment! Bravo!!!


----------



## Habano

Beautiful day here. Sunny and low 60's.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elco69

'08 Mag 50 with a NYF Root Beer, courtesy of Santa


----------



## jmcqueen

Partagas Mille Fleurs w/ home-roasted three-blend coffee on a 60˚F day here in Ohio...at the end of January! The cigar & coffee pairing was sublime.


----------



## MaxG

BCJ on the balcony. 

Nothing like a Boli on the beach! 



- MG


----------



## beerhound34

Series D #4, TX in the glass and a fire outside.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Panetela & beer.....


----------



## Habano

QdO Imperiales from 05 by the fire while catching up on Black Sails.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & Coffee.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## Wildone

P.d.P. # 1 & beer....


----------



## Damselnotindistress

A Romeo y Julieta Anejados pyramide! Great!!!


----------



## ThaDrake

Last night I had my first Partaga Series D No. 4 and I wasn't that impresses. I didn't really give them much chance to rest. That's probably why. I find the Mille Fleurs to be quite a bit better. I'm going to let the rest sit for at least a few months.


----------



## Bird-Dog

ThaDrake said:


> Last night I had my first Partaga Series D No. 4 and I wasn't that impresses. I didn't really give them much chance to rest. That's probably why. I find the Mille Fleurs to be quite a bit better. I'm going to let the rest sit for at least a few months.


I bought a box several years ago, my first PSD4's, that weren't very good,. Rest/age has not improved them. Consequently, I haven't ever bought more. But from all the rave reviews it's a pretty safe bet that I just got a bad batch.

Consistency does count, though. So does box code. I'm gun-shy on these unless and until the opportunity presents itself to get a verified good box code.


----------



## Bird-Dog

My first Monte Media Corona, a gift from @*elco69*.

Love the half corona format already from HUHC's, which are also great little cigars. The MMC is every bit as good, but different. Classic Montecristo flavors and Cuban "twang" in spades! A perfect midday coffee-break smoke!

Thanks again Henry!


----------



## WIEisME

Monte#4 aged for 4 years


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo E.E. & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

Another U.H.C. & Coffee......


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Monte Esp#2


----------



## Wildone

Sig I ......


----------



## Wildone

Classico & beer.....


----------



## TheSoldier

A RASS (or two!)


----------



## Wildone

J.L. # 1 & beer......


----------



## Chewbacca

A Romeo Y Julieta Wide Churchill with a Lagavullin and ginger ale. A mighty fine combo, me hearties! 

This baby had a 55 ring gauge. That's normally pushing my jaw too far, but on this occasion I didn't notice. Might have to reconsider. 

It had a great lingering aftertaste. The Lagavullin and ginger ale brought out a lot of the peaty sweetness in the stick. Excellent draw and burn.


----------



## Wildone

Pan & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

P. M. 2 & Coffee....


----------



## Chewbacca

Some day Wildone will post a photo like this of himself and his 'pooch', while smoking a cigar.


----------



## elco69

Another hard day at the office with iced coffee and ULA JUL'13 QDO Imperiales


----------



## Bird-Dog

Chewbacca said:


> Some day Wildone will post a photo like this of himself and *his 'pooch', while smoking a cigar*.


What does the bear smoke?

Answer: 
sʇuɐʍ ǝɥ ƃuıɥʇʎuɐ


----------



## Wildone

R.S.R. & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & beer......


----------



## Wildone

Reyes & Coffee..... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## bpegler

05 Trinidad Robusto Extra. Smoking very well.


----------



## mikebot




----------



## Wildone

Escep. & beer.. Pre Game....


----------



## KenF13

mikebot said:


>


Cuban Crafters perfect cutter?


----------



## KenF13

It is official, I have crossed over to the dark side. PSD#4


----------



## Wildone

Couldn't waste it..... Halftime.....








Dog is having anxiety ......


----------



## Seamus55418

Hoyo Epi2 to belatedly commemorate 44 years.


----------



## Wildone

Victory is SWEET......


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & Apple Juice..... recouping......


----------



## Chewbacca

Wildone said:


> Couldn't waste it..... Halftime.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog is having anxiety ......


Who needs the shrink's couch, when a cigar, a whiskey, and a couple of buddies is better.

What's the mutt's problem? Is some cat in his office giving him grief? The pussyification of the world is getting really bad....


----------



## Rondo

I'm more concerned about why @Negatron is creeping behind your doggies bed.
Might want to hide your good lighter. 
Just sayin.


----------



## Negatron

Rondo said:


> I'm more concerned about why @Negatron is creeping behind your doggies bed.
> Might want to hide your good lighter.
> Just sayin.


I can't buy my own CCs so I steal them from everyone else

When you can't find it I laugh at you and go "you don't remember smoking that two weeks ago?"

Hope to god he doesn't keep a log


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Victory is SWEET......


Sure is smoked many habanos while watching Mr Manning beat the big Fig Newton. That's what they where calling him at the local watering hole. Sore loser as well i believe. Most of the evening was a blur LOL.
Now mr, Manning can retire so much for all who said he was done.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BHK 52 Arrogant Bastard Bourbon Barrel Aged peace gents!


----------



## bpegler

A little something to warm me up on a cold night.


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P. & Juice.......


----------



## Bird-Dog

Had a lovely little RyJ Petit Princess this afternoon courtesy of @*elco69* (Thank you Henry!).








(Sorry, file photo only.)

I have to admit, I didn't realize it wasn't a Parti Shorts that I'd assumed it to be when Henry's bomb detonated, what with red & gold band and small size (though to be fair, I should have noticed it's a slightly smaller perla, not a minuto). Had to go look it up on CCW. Turns out only fairly recently discontinued, in 2012, and these little jewels never registered on my radar - never even heard of them - though now I wish I had while they were still in production.

Very nice little coffee-break smoke with tons of typical RyJ earth and fruit.


----------



## elco69

Enjoying a great La Escepcion Don Jose with my boy @stunna while hitting some golf balls at the range.


----------



## Wildone

Lons & juice....


----------



## stunna

Golf & Don Jose! Thanks to @elco69!


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer......


----------



## Wildone

R.G. & Ice Cream Float......


----------



## tonyzoc

Smoking this with some black tea on a rainy Shanghai morning. 
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/...2-8BB0-4D2F-8128-2F4C604FFDA7_zpspunzquug.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Sweet Tea.....


----------



## the1and0nly

Enjoying this h.upmann and some macallan. Solid stick and solid Scotch


----------



## JDom58

This was gifted to me some time ago to experience the world of CCs and it sure did not disappoint!!


----------



## selpo

the1and0nly said:


> Enjoying this h.upmann and some macallan. Solid stick and solid Scotch


Great pair!

HU Magnum 46 was my first Cuban and had paired it with the JW Blue label, I love the Macallan 18 and 21 more.


----------



## Wildone

H.S.J. & Tea.....


----------



## Wildone

Prez & Hot Chocolate.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## Wildone

U.A. & Tea......


----------



## Wildone

Corona & beer......


----------



## Wildone

Fons & Tea.....


----------



## the1and0nly

selpo said:


> Great pair!
> 
> HU Magnum 46 was my first Cuban and had paired it with the JW Blue label, I love the Macallan 18 and 21 more.


Agreed! That was Macallan 18 and a connoisseur #1, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## stunna

Relaxing commute today thanks to Don Jose via @elco69. :grin2:


----------



## Wildone

Corona......


----------



## Wildone

V.R. & Hot Chocolate......


----------



## lostmedic

Media corona


----------



## Wildone

Parti & few fingers Nikka......


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & beer....


----------



## elco69

'10 HDM Epi 1 for lunch


----------



## lostmedic

Nice old stick


----------



## Wildone

E.R.D.M. & iced Carmel Macchiato.....,


----------



## MaxG

Had the first of my new shipment of BBF at lunch. Sorry, no pic. It was fantastic. I've missed these greatly. 


- MG


----------



## Wildone

U.S.W. & Port....


----------



## socalocmatt

Had this earlier today. The '10s are starting to shine. Can't wait to see how they develop in a couple more years.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

socalocmatt said:


> Had this earlier today. The '10s are starting to shine. Can't wait to see how they develop in a couple more years.
> [IMQG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160220/4011132f5b9b1561914751dc10630c61.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Is it a Robusto or one of their Siglo? Looks yummy!


----------



## socalocmatt

selpo said:


> Is it a Robusto or one of their Siglo? Looks yummy!


Behike 56 (might have been a 54, can't remember)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

socalocmatt said:


> Behike 56 (might have been a 54, can't remember)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ah.., even better!!


----------



## lostmedic

Ago 03 8-9-8. With @elco69 and @sigaar


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. & coffee....


----------



## Madlying

Keeping in tradition with the topic, I dreamed I smoked a nice Cuban today. Ok enough of my humor, I would like to get two nice boxes of some very good smokes. The last I smoked was a Romeo y Julieta, and it was horrible. Any recommendations, I do love a good Upmann.


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P.C. & coffee.....


----------



## the1and0nly

Grabbed a tin of these Tapados since I was curious about the Vegueros relaunch.. been very pleasantly surprised, especially for the $. Great value stick. Awesome packaging as well.


----------



## tomp

Upmann co 1 from 07


----------



## Wildone

Esp 2 & coffee....


----------



## talisker10

H. Upmann half corona. Woody cedar notes, no spice. Unfortunately a bit sour with burn in the back of the throat. Even though the production date is jul 2014, there's still ammonia here.


----------



## stunna

Enjoying the finest w/ @elco69 in the background taking a selfie. #Philz + #Noella


----------



## elco69

stunna said:


> Enjoying the finest w/ @elco69 in the background taking a selfie. #Philz + #Noella


Looks like a good combo there, wish I had one, oh wait, I did....haha


----------



## Seamus55418

Monte Double Edmundo last Sunday to celebrate the Wild win over the Blackhawks.


----------



## Wildone

Escep......


----------



## KenF13




----------



## Wildone

S.T.R.T. & coffee......


----------



## Wildone

Cano & coffee.....


----------



## Wildone

Monte & beer....


----------



## Rondo

My first post in this thread.

PS5 PC

View attachment 65314


Very smooth & very delicious.
Thank you all.


----------



## George007

Enjoying a well aged Montecristo #4. My first #4. I have 6 boxes of #2's on the way still. 
Beautiful day here in NY. Cleaned the cars and went for a nice walk with my beautiful lady.


----------



## MaxG

HdM Epi2 closing out a gorgeous, Carolina weekend.


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & beer.....


----------



## Mistur_Jay

afternoon everyone! With the XVIII Festival Habano underway,
gonna start with this lovely Monte #2&#127810; gonna be smokin`all cubans this week


----------



## Wildone

L.S.D.L......







for 2 $ light and simple....


----------



## Wildone

Torreon & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

P.S.J. & few fingers Nikka.....


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & few fingers Sazerac......


----------



## MaxG

Monte petite #2. Wonderful.


----------



## Sprouthog

Bcj


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & beer......


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2. Great cigar!


----------



## Wildone

P 2 & beer after scalping the grass.....


----------



## avitti

Upmann A


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-03/IMAG0253_zps6kqiedj1.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedgy

I'm loving the new bands.

Great cigar!


George007 said:


> Montecristo #2. Great cigar!


----------



## Wildone

T.C. & beer after a motorcycle ride....


----------



## Wildone

Encanto & beer, Happy Sunday.....


----------



## Wildone

Epi & coffee....


----------



## Wildone

B.G.M. & Frap.....


----------



## George007

6 boxes of Montecristo #2's came to me today. I was going to age 5 boxes and give 1 box to my girlfriend but I had to smoke just one Cigar. I have no self control. What a great stick!


----------



## m_cat12

Sunset, 73 degrees, sitting outside on my back deck enjoying an unseasonably warm evening.


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & beer.....


----------



## tomp

PSD4 2008 and a sweet tea


----------



## Wildone

U.M. 56 & Rum & Coke.....


----------



## Wildone

RASS & beer....


----------



## KenF13

Bolivar Libertador. Excellent stick, have nine that will get some rest.


----------



## Sprouthog

Jl1


----------



## Seamus55418

CORO. Fabulous. Going to be hard to put much more age on these.
MUL JUL 14


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Carmel Frap......


----------



## the1and0nly

Couldn't resist one of the secretos ROTT

great little stick.



















Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

HdM coronation paired w/ corona


----------



## Wildone

Charlotte & Frap....


----------



## Rondo

BCJ and Pepsi

View attachment 66953


Delicious smoke with strange plastic/metallic aftertaste. Is that common?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> BCJ and Pepsi
> 
> Delicious smoke with strange plastic/metallic aftertaste. Is that common?


I haven't found these too offer up an aftertaste I'd describe that way. Maybe it's just youth?


----------



## Rondo

Perhaps. I received them from a Brother a few months ago.
Thanks for the info, Mudge.


----------



## Wildone

Fons & Green Tea... Happy Sunday....


----------



## tomp

Wildone said:


> Fons & Green Tea... Happy Sunday....


Is the dog eyeing your Fonseca?


----------



## MaxG

Punch Punch and southern sweet tea.


----------



## Wildone

66 & Moscow Mule.....


----------



## tomp

Distiguido and a little anejo!


----------



## tomp

Upmann conn 1 and 3 more fingers!!!


----------



## Wildone

R y J & beer.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and a seltzer water.
Peace gents


----------



## Chewbacca

No photos because it was (once again) as dark as a....I've run out of idioms. 

Anyhoo, a Romeo no2 to get me off the blocks, and then the pièce de résistance, an HdM epicure, with a couple of shots of Napoleon Armagnac. 

Scratch this one into your bed posts fellow punters: the HdM Epi and armagnac went together like Bogie and Bacall.


----------



## Wildone

Short ......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Corned beef briskets are slow cookin.
JL#2 keeping me company.
Happy Saint Patrick's Day to all.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 67442


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & coffee.......


----------



## talisker10

Rafael Gonzalez panetelas extra with a cup of tea. Very simple smoke. Cedary woody notes all the way thru. A bit boring.


----------



## ForceofWill

Took a couple weeks off to reset the old palate. First smoke back tonight, BPC mmmmmmm.


----------



## Wildone

B.L. & Hot Chocolate.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Epi 1


----------



## Champagne InHand

Partagas Mille Fleur with Irish stout. Nice and floral, but the foot blew out which made me have to cut the first inch off. It's to bad because this is a tasty little cigar. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer.....


----------



## TN-ffemtp

H Upmann Petit Corona and some Glenmorangie Nectar D'OR.

When I first got these I didn't think too much of them, but they have been sitting in my humi for almost a year and I will have to say it is not bad at all now.


----------



## tomp

Punch punch and beer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZigarrenYCC

Smoooooooth, mild and sweet. Burned my fingers trying to smoke it til the end.


----------



## Wildone

P.L.S. & Green Tea....


----------



## Wildone

U. 2 & beer....


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & coffee.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## ForceofWill

Wildone said:


> P.S. & coffee.... Happy Sunday....


I hate you lol. :wink2:

I still want that field trip to Wild's house.


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & Frap.....


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P. & beer....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 with Guiness. Much to young. Smooth but tight draw and smooth flavors but it could use a year of humidor time. I just wanted to see what a Maduro Cohiba tasted like. So much more mellow and medium bodied than almost all the NC Maduro sticks I smoke regularly. Still a nice change of pace. Nutty, creamy with a little bit of leather in the smooth mix.










What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## tomp

The question should be what will I smoke tonight.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slt5103

Today was a RYJ Millie Fleur. Sadly it's almost gone. Great CC flavors from beginning to end. Has been sitting in the Humi for a few months, and it was time to enjoy it! The last CC I have... For now ?.


----------



## asmartbull

09 RA Canada....very close to the 09 RACF









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## tomp

Siglo VI MAR 14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

V.R.U. & beer....


----------



## Old530

Cohiba Genios Maduro 5. Nov 2014 box. 1st box that I have ordered online.


----------



## asmartbull

06 Esp. The way Monte was meant to be!









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & coffee.....


----------



## Wildone

P.S.J. & few fingers Saz.....


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & few fingers Saz.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Hu46


----------



## Wildone

R.G. & Hot Chocolate.....


----------



## asmartbull

08 Connie 1, what a tremendous value!

"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Old530

LFD Camaroon


----------



## the1and0nly

JL1 to end the week. Smoking great compared to when they first came in.


----------



## Scap

Smoked my first BBF.

Damn it was delicious.


----------



## protekk

GOt a couple of beauties in yesterday. First a 2015 La Escepcion Don Jose with some Hopslam:



A 2014 Punch Punch with some Lawsons Jade IPA in the evening:


----------



## Wildone

D 4 & Hot Chocolate.....


----------



## asmartbull

RA Canada. Still not sure what I think about them









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Scap

RASS, so far it is mild at about 3/4" in, but it smells and tastes great.


----------



## Wildone

Tella, before the High School play.....


----------



## Rondo

ERDM demitasse 
a tasty little morsel

View attachment 68602


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

San Cristóbal De La Habana El Punto X2 Damn tasty sticks!


----------



## talisker10

H. Upmann coronas major


----------



## Rondo

Rass

View attachment 68706


----------



## tomp

D4 and sweet tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-03/IMAG0292_zpsbwhsmtam.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & beer..... Happy Easter...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildone

Corona & Frap......


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great ashtray, TonyB. 
I saw that one a few weeks ago when I was in the market, but white thing don't stay that way for long in my possession.


----------



## George007

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just stunning! I love that cigar. I have about 5 BHK's left that have been aging for a damn good amount of time now.


----------



## Old530

Flathead Carb 660


----------



## Bird-Dog

Nope!


----------



## Rondo

uh-uh


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo, Rum n Coke....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Hoyo, Rum n Coke....


Now we are back on track:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just a plain old partagas short and an iced coffee.
Peace gents!


----------



## Wildone

Corona & beer....


----------



## Scap

I'm a Noob posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## tomp

Boli LAK and sweet tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Freshy Panza & few fingers Blowhard......


----------



## tomp

Love Sancho!


----------



## Wildone

P.D. & few fingers Saz....


----------



## MaxG

Got home after wrapping up a 2+ year consulting contract with a wonderful client. Time to celebrate and reflect.

A Monte #2 with a cocktail on a warm, very humid day in NC.



- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MAX:wink2: you got great taste!
Thanks for picking my evening smoke!
Montecristo #2 it is peace gents!


----------



## MaxG

TonyBrooklyn said:


> MAX:wink2: you got great taste!
> Thanks for picking my evening smoke!
> Montecristo #2 it is peace gents!


My pleasure, Tony. Hope yours is as good as mine was.

Absolute perfect construction, great taste first puff to whisker-threatening nub.

- MG


----------



## Wildone

U. 48.....


----------



## the1and0nly

CoRo with Macallan 18 on the side. Hard to beat.










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

# 3 & hot Chocolate.....


----------



## Pandyboy

H Upman Mag 50. Lovely.


----------



## Wildone

H.R. beer &Sunshine.....


----------



## selpo

the1and0nly said:


> CoRo with Macallan 18 on the side. Hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


That looks like a great combo!!

I know the Macallan 18 but have not had the CoRo yet, but 2 cabinets coming my way- Can't wait!!


----------



## tomp

VI and sweet tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & beer.... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## Scap

Psd 4


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

2011 Fundy. Fantastic!!


----------



## tomp

Luci and Cabernet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.D.1 & beer.....had to giggle on the drink by, perfect for Colorado....


----------



## Wildone

Patricia & beer.....


----------



## KenF13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenF13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.R. & beer....


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & Coffee...... Something about Mornings, just seem to be peaceful....


----------



## selpo

Wildone said:


> Sig I & Coffee...... Something about Mornings, just seem to be peaceful....


The beautiful scenery probably has a lot to do with it!!:wink2:


----------



## Wildone

Prez & few fingers Elmer....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusitania and a Saranac Legacy IPA.
Peace Gents!


----------



## George007

Have not had much time in the last month but today I got to puff! Cohiba Siglo V and Romeo Tubo #2.


----------



## KenF13

Monte No. 2 - aged about 2 yrs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & beer.....


----------



## tonyzoc

Taste good but tight draw.

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0326_zpselxo7beb.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2. Watching the masters


----------



## George007

Romeo Tubos #2 aged very well. Watching the masters. What better way to enjoy a Saturday?


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer.....


----------



## TheSoldier

Cohiba Sigalo VI, very tasty!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro on a nice spring like day.
As my good friend David would say.
"Happy Sunday"


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & Coffee.... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## Scap

RASS and Coca Cola


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Tall iced coffee Peace Gents!


----------



## Wildone

Eddy & beer....


----------



## Tubescreamer

Bolivar Belicosos Finos, Dec14.... I always enjoy smoking the BBF...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a seltzer water on this rainy day by the bay.
Peace gents:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed almost every mm of a Parti short while walking the dog this afternoon. Even let him off to go smelling for and extra 5 minutes so I could finish up. 

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## droy1958

Por Larranga Panatela.....


----------



## protekk

AN '09 Bolivar Greco courtesy of a fine brother. Beautiful day and a beautiful cigar:


----------



## Wildone

Torreon & beer......


----------



## Wildone

Escep S.F. & green Tea Frap.....


----------



## Matt_21

I smoked my very first Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No.2 last night.
Very good cigar.
Sorry, forgot to snap a pic.


----------



## Wildone

V.R.C. & Gatorade....


----------



## Packerjh

That selectos finos is a fabulous smoke. I'm super jelly right now!


----------



## protekk

'13 Partagas E2 and this years KBS last night watching playoff hockey:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Sprouthog

Party Short


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P.C. & beer.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi


----------



## tonyzoc

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/tonyzoc/Mobile Uploads/2016-04/IMAG0338_zpsuqmicpfs.jpg

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 rass


----------



## Wildone

J.L. 1 & few fingers Elmer.....


----------



## protekk

'14 BBF, some Sip of Sunshine and hockey:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC tall iced coffee peace gents!


----------



## Rondo

Demi tasse

View attachment 70586


----------



## Wildone

Dip 3......


----------



## Wildone

Boli & beer.....


----------



## Wildone

Noella, DnS while polishing boots......


----------



## Wildone

Grandes & Hot Toddy.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch-Punch after brunch peace gents!


----------



## Wildone

D.T. & coffee..... Happy Sunday....


----------



## Wildone

P.d.P. 1 & beer.....


----------



## MrCrowley39

I just got done a tasty Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs with a local micro brewery lager while watching the sun go down.


----------



## Hudabear

My first CC!!!! I'm now a firm believer of the dark side. BCJ from a BOTL. 
Ps. The band and wrapper may look weird because of post photo editing but it's legit.


----------



## protekk

An '08 Mag 50 and beer for Saturdays Ranger win:



And an '11 Party 898 last night from my daughters birthday box.....she turns 5 today:


----------



## Tubescreamer

Another BBF today, from OCT2014...


----------



## Scap

Had an H. Upmann last night.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 71001


----------



## asmartbull

11 Hoyo EL
Hoping they start to resemble the 03's 









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Bird-Dog

SCdlH EP - youngish EML ABR 15, but delightful!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Cohiba with a 2009 box code
Thanks, Trevor


----------



## Dalharuk

Hi all! New to puff. I just cracked a box of RYJ Mille Fleur's and a bottle of 7yr HC to enjoy with this perfect spring evening. (Seems I need to get the hang of the photo editing. Lol)


----------



## MrCrowley39

Had a Quintero Favorito with a Rye and ginger. Pretty decent smoke for the price point (cheapest Cuban Robusto in Canada)


----------



## droy1958

Partagas Super Paratagas...


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying my first Montecristo No.4.


----------



## Wildone

H.E.E. & Hot Toddy....


----------



## Padron42

H. Upmann coronas minor '13


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2 aged well to perfection.


----------



## tomp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

10 H2.....the most consistent Pyramid on the market 









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## mikebot




----------



## Padron42

H. Upmann half corona ('15). Not bad at all but will save most of the rest for a while


----------



## tomp

Conni 1 poolside after a hard day fishing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Sprouthog

Hdmdc


----------



## Rondo

rass

View attachment 71514


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tomp said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking bass good eating!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS hash eggs and coffee T.G.I.F peace gents!


----------



## protekk

A couple from yesterday. First up an '11 Regios with some Fiddlehead:



And for the sad excuse of a hockey game last night a Boli Brit and a few SOS:


----------



## droy1958

Por Larranga Panatela...


----------



## Wildone

898 U.V. & hot Toddy.....


----------



## m_cat12

In process. Putzing around the yard today. Vanilla Pepsi accompanying.


----------



## droy1958

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Député


----------



## asmartbull

14 LGC MD 2. Since the 02's I have been disappointed and disinterested. These are much better than the previous 12 yrs









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## ForceofWill

BBF and Ron Zacapa


----------



## Tubescreamer

Something to cure the Monday Blues....


----------



## asmartbull

13 RYJ Churchill... Forgettable!









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Scap

asmartbull said:


> 13 RYJ Churchill... Forgettable!


Does that mean it wasn't any good?


----------



## asmartbull

Scap said:


> Does that mean it wasn't any good?


Good.not great..this marcas has disappointed me for yrs. The last good ones were the 04 EL


----------



## Scap

asmartbull said:


> Good.not great..this marcas has disappointed me for yrs. The last good ones were the 04 EL


Wow, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## droy1958

San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe...


----------



## tomp

B52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.......


----------



## droy1958

Well the wifey said I can grill tonight, so I told her I wanted to slip a cigar in before I cooked, so it's this Cuaba.....


----------



## Scap

Wow, just plain wow. Amazing stick tonight.


----------



## Frinkiac7

I finally found a B&M with some CCs here in the D.R. and loaded up on a variety pack. Prices were not great compared to what we can get from our sources back stateside but I refuse to smoke more downright garbage or disappointing NCs. Last night I nubbed a Quintero Brevas that was suprisingly good...one-dimensional but nice twang...unpretentious but needed. Had a ERDM petit corona tonight that was disappointing...either dried out or tired from storage at the B&M. It had a few pangs of ERDM flavor but was mostly bitter...a shame because ERDM Choix Supreme and the old Lunch Clubs are some of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Rondo

SC El Principe

View attachment 72138


_or was it a stick of sweet butter?
_


----------



## JDom58

Rondo said:


> SC El Principe
> 
> View attachment 72138
> 
> 
> _or was it a stick of sweet butter?
> _


Hey Ron, how you been buddy, always love your presentations!!

Iv'e been so freaking busy getting our MIA branch off the ground I haven't posted in a while :frown2:


----------



## Wildone

Cano Short.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Bbf


----------



## Scap

E2


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & coffee.....


----------



## Wildone

# 5 grilling.....


----------



## Frinkiac7

1. QDO Coronas Claro - from a B&M and I think it had storage issues over its lifetime. Still not bad, reminds me of LGC Tainos which I love(d). Good enough to probably try a box at some point.

2. RG Petit Corona - good but surprising lack of cocoa powder I love in this marca.

3. Boli Coronas Junior - best of the day and most true to form--short and sweet, tangy tobacco with a twinge of Boli spice.


----------



## protekk

A Punch Descobridores in the afternoon:



And a '12 Upmann SW last night with some Rochefort 8. This one was a beauty:


----------



## m_cat12

Petite Corona after lunch in the rain.


----------



## droy1958

A San Cristobal whatever with some more Maker's Mark...


----------



## Wildone

E 2 & DnS......


----------



## talisker10

Punch coronation tubo. The smoke has a nice toasted tobacco aroma. Snug draw. Felt like some twang tonight.


----------



## asmartbull

15 RA EL. ROTT!
Going deep









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a Parti short. Decent smoke but less floral than the one a couple weeks back. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

Eddy & beer....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC tall iced coffee top of the morning gents!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Another ERDM Petit Corona. This was better than last week's. Dry boxing the rest for longer to try and get them right. Don't trust B&M storage solutions.


----------



## droy1958

Por Larranga Panatela...


----------



## Padron42

Partagas Lusitaina '14 Right off the truck. I broke my rule about that because they were wrapped with a Boveda and they looked good. I made the right call!


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & Mayan Mule.....


----------



## asmartbull

RACF....should have gone deeper 









"With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## ForceofWill

At the lounge still pissed. New drink ordered and fired up a BPC. I need it right now. Full story in the accessories forum.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I took the dog for a mid morning walk around 10, and decided to give a Partagas Mille Fleur a try. Last time I had some burn issues and then canoeing, but today this was a very nice and enjoyable stick. Basically the same dimensions as a petite corona, the Mille Fleurs are an outstanding value. They may not be as fully flavored as some other Parti sticks, but I found it good enough to linger on the porch and brush the dogs coat out while numbing the very end. It would have been perfect with some mate, or black tea. I just didn't think to grab a drink when I got back to the house.


----------



## Sprouthog

Psp2


----------



## Wildone

Reyes & coffee this Morning.....


----------



## Wildone

Dante & beer.....


----------



## Rondo

JLP Cremas

View attachment 73393


----------



## droy1958

Por Larranga Panatela...


----------



## Stonato~

QUOTE=Wildone;3901658]Reyes & coffee this Morning.....








[/QUOTE]

Eerily looks just like my yard. 
Love those Trini's!


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & beer....









All the Best,
David


----------



## Padron42

Had a '13 RASCC this afternoon after a round of golf in Pinehurst in beautiful weather. Great day!


----------



## Wildone

U 2 & Rum n Coke......


----------



## Scap

Connie #1. Needs some rest before I smoke another.


----------



## droy1958

Out on the deck this morning with the wifey drinking Irish Coffee and working over a Por Larranga Panatela...


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.S. & beer....


----------



## droy1958

According to the weatherman, I'm going to die in a tornado tonight, so I fired up this Cohiba Sig Six. Been fun bantering with y'all....


----------



## Wildone

Gourmet & beer....


----------



## protekk

Couple of nice ones from yesterday. First a '14 JL No.2:



Then a '14 Connie A with some beer:


----------



## selpo

droy1958 said:


> According to the weatherman, I'm going to die in a tornado tonight, so I fired up this Cohiba Sig Six. Been fun bantering with y'all....


Hope you are doing OK


----------



## m_cat12

Packing these for our family trip to St John USVI. I plan on finding ample time to enjoy a smoke and scenery. Hope to send back some cool pics!


----------



## protekk

An '07 Boli CE while firing up the grill:


----------



## Scap

Fresh off the truck. 13 day voyage and they are still quite moist. Gonna be stellar with a few more moths of age.


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & Green Tea Frap......


----------



## tomp

B52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## Sprouthog

SP Beiicoso


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones after a rain storm.

I love the big custom rolls, this is a 3 hour monster 7" x 60RG...

Rey has some outstanding tobacco these days.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & GTF.....


----------



## avitti

Don Jose

View attachment 74073


----------



## Scap




----------



## Rondo

Shorty


----------



## tonyzoc

Siglio I



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Last night's nightcap -02 Partagas Lonsdales


----------



## MaxG

Scap said:


>


How was it? Back in the day, these used to be da bomb, but I've heard more variation in reports lately.

- MG


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & Sunshine......


----------



## Scap

MaxG said:


> How was it? Back in the day, these used to be da bomb, but I've heard more variation in reports lately.
> 
> - MG


Was my first ever RyJ Churchill.... But I did like it very much.

Couldn't really smoke it any shorter.


----------



## Scap

I'm just over an inch into this one.


----------



## avitti

Siglo III


----------



## avitti

Nightcap--Por Larranaga Picadores


----------



## Wildone

Esp. # 2 , Rum n Coke.....


----------



## harley33

Great cigar.....


----------



## Bird-Dog

harley33 said:


> Great cigar.....


Nice!

Welcome back! Nice to see another FOG wander back in. Stick around, we're having some fun!


----------



## avitti

Boli jr for breakfast


----------



## tomp

BHK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

At the lounge with a BBF and Manhattan


----------



## Wildone

Punch & beer..... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## avitti

98 Party Lonsdales--dress box--prefer the cabs


----------



## StogieNinja

Actually from a few days ago, with thanks to @curmudgeonista. Thanks, Jack!


----------



## harley33

Pic after a cold day of softball...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Found this old Upmann 1 hiding in the humidor.


----------



## harley33

A 15 BBF after putting the new grill together. I should have let Lowes do it for me.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

harley33 said:


> A 15 BBF after putting the *new grill *together. I should have let Lowes do it for me.


You mean the new 48,000 BTU cigar lighter?


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Port.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2015 Partagas short and an iced coffee.
I gotta say the Partagas from 13,14,15 are smoking great.
Peace gents


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#1 first time having one of these as i always go for the #2.
Very nice i didn't realize what i was missing.


----------



## harley33

10 Cazzie.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Cohiba Siglo V--not my favorite Cohiba but still damn good


----------



## Wildone

Monarch & beer....


----------



## protekk

A couple of Diplomaticos the last couple of nights.
2015 Diplomatico No. 2 with a local breweries award winning Belgia. The cigar and the beer were both excellent:



An '05 Diplomaticos No. 1 with some Breakfast Stout:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Dunkin Dounuts iced coffee peace gents.


----------



## avitti

RA Short Perfecto with my morning coffee


----------



## Wildone

B.C.J. earlier .....









Esep & Soda this Eve.....


----------



## avitti

96 SLR Churchill---should have bought more when i had the opportunity.Smoked this last night excellent cigar.


----------



## Sprouthog

Huhc


----------



## Sprouthog

Monte2


----------



## Wildone

T.S.R. & beer grilling......


----------



## Padron42

'14 Lusi









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Italia Re--Selectos Finos


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & beer......


----------



## Scap

Mag 56 and a glass of Bellemeade


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just clipped a Bolivar Libertador for a long walk down the bay.
God Bless 
Have a great day


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just clipped a Bolivar Libertador for a long walk down the bay.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> Have a great day


Enjoy the walk. A fantastic cigar to walk with. One of my favorites.


----------



## protekk

Last couple of nights.
'13 Monte No. 2 with cigar city Maduro:



and checking in on a '15 Bolivar CG with a Bells Java:


----------



## Wildone

520, Rum n Coke.... Grabbed the 520 cause my Son Graduated today and started High School in 2012.....


----------



## Scap

Yummy


----------



## Rondo

Wildone said:


> Grabbed the 520 cause my Son Graduated today and started High School in 2012.....


Congrats, D.
From experience, I can say, you _both_ earned it.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wildone said:


> 520, Rum n Coke.... Grabbed the 520 cause my Son Graduated today and started High School in 2012.....


Nice! Congratulations to the both of you!

My son graduates this coming week. Love the idea of a cigar with some connection to the event. I have a Monte Especial from the year he was born, 1997. Seems like a good time to give it a whirl.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Double Corona EL 2001.

The past 15 years have been kind to these. Layers and layers of chocolate. Old Montecristo flavors.

The secondary band looks like hell, I see some pictures of these with pristine bands, but not mine. But I don't smoke bands!

Really an amazing cigar.


----------



## avitti

11 Lanceros


----------



## droy1958

Por Larranga Panatela with a splash of Maker's Mark.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have my last graduating next year. I have mixed feelings about it but time slows for nobody. Congrats. I guess embracing it is the best route. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## avitti

Serie D Especial


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> I have my last graduating next year. I have mixed feelings about it but time slows for nobody. Congrats. I guess embracing it is the best route.


He's my youngest (of two). My daughter just graduated college with her BFA a couple of weeks ago. Don't have any '93 CC's to celebrate with, though. LOL

It's definitely bittersweet approaching empty-nesthood. So many years running every which way for baseball practices, and volleyball games, and band recitals, and drama productions, and... helping with homework and teaching them how to swim or fish or ride a bike, then how to drive and balance a checkbook... but so proud of what they've grown up to be.

Anyway, tonight's fare is an SLR Serie A. PUO MAY 14, two years old in honor of two graduations!


----------



## MyFatherFan

First CC. It was pretty good, not what I was expecting. I'll have to try a few more for comparison, but it is in my top 3 now.


----------



## Bird-Dog

MyFatherFan said:


> First CC. It was pretty good, not what I was expecting. I'll have to try a few more for comparison, but it is in my top 3 now.


Pretty much ROTT, if I'm not mistaken. Give 'em a chance to acclimate, but also be aware that consistency is not always the strong-suit of CC's. One may be so-so and the next phenomenal, though when you get a really good one the chances are usually pretty good that the rest of the box will be too.


----------



## Wildone

Roi & coffee..... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## MyFatherFan

curmudgeonista said:


> Pretty much ROTT, if I'm not mistaken. Give 'em a chance to acclimate, but also be aware that consistency is not always the strong-suit of CC's. One may be so-so and the next phenomenal, though when you get a really good one the chances are usually pretty good that the rest of the box will be too.


Yea, it was ROTT. Wanted to at least try one to get rid of the itch to smoke them, now they will sit and rest.


----------



## Padron42

MyFatherFan said:


> Yea, it was ROTT. Wanted to at least try one to get rid of the itch to smoke them, now they will sit and rest.


I also dipped into one of the Monte #4s and I'll be resting the rest of the box split for a month or so. Flavor was amazing but had draw problems, felt like it may be a bit too wet still.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RASCC while grilling with family. 









Excellent little smoke.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Ranger0282

@MyFatherFan may I suggest swinging an axe for a couple of days or taking some chains and throwing them around a few stumps. Those hands of yours look a little.....lets say...Soft ?

Just busting your chops brother....you know you're my Bud


----------



## MaxG

I bought 3 bottles of Port for each of my sons when they were born. They are currently resting in a wine fridge (they make them for wine too -- who knew?) and the first will be gifted them upon college graduation. That will be 2018 for my oldest. 1994 was a great year for Port, and sons. 

Today I had an HDM Epi #2. Very nice. I love the nuances of a milder cigar, not that strong CCs can't be (or aren't) nuanced as well.

Yesterday I had an absolutely gorgeous RyJ Cazadore. Dark, oily, assertive, fantastic. I keep a Modus handy for tight draws, not needed in this case, and nubbing, definitely needed. 


- MG


----------



## Wildone

R.S. 12 & beer....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just dropped off a car at the auction for a friend.
Standing around waiting for paperwork so i can take a car back.
PSD#4 gets the call, i tell you these are so good.
I don't mind waiting one bit.:vs_peace:


----------



## ForceofWill

Firing up a BPC. Can never have too many Dupont's to choose from lol. (three are another guys here lol).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love my DuPont as well great lighters.:wink2:
JL#1 after a burger what a beautiful day Summer is upon us.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Sublime, rolled a few weeks ago.


----------



## Wildone

Epi # 1 & beer.....


----------



## avitti

La Flor de Cano- Gran Cano Re Great Britain
That's a mouthful of a name for one cigar .


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & Port.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Carlos Fernandez Sublime, rolled a few weeks ago.





Wildone said:


> Epi # 1 & beer.....





avitti said:


> La Flor de Cano- Gran Cano Re Great Britain
> That's a mouthful of a name for one cigar .





Wildone said:


> R.A. & Port.....


You guys got class !!!!!!!!!
Just a plain Jane Party short and an iced coffee for me.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vegueros Tapados for a morning treat.









For such an unstoried marca, they hit me square in my wheelhouse with the do-over. Lovin' these!


----------



## avitti

09 Monte 2--un banded from Oz back in the day


----------



## Scap




----------



## Padron42

2 '13s today. HU Petit Corona & BBF 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & beer....


----------



## protekk

2011 Trinidad Fundy and a Cigar City Maduro.........Excellent:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just stopped by to see what everyone's smoking today. 
Don't mind this nosy-body :grin2:
Carry on gents have a blessed day!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Alright finally got around to grabbing an HUHC . Boy i really like these in the morning. Very easy smoking flavorful not in your face. Cuban twang.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Alright finally got around to grabbing an HUHC . Boy i really like these in the morning. Very easy smoking flavorful not in your face. Cuban twang.


Tone--the days of smoking a Party short with coffee black in the morning are over for me.Just couldn't handle it anymore,bout a little over a year ago. I can do the Upmann epie,1/2 corona-Trini reyes
rascc--and a few other for the wake up smoke.I needed my coffee to wake me not the cigar..Might be sacrilegious but i don't have 1 party short in the humidor and not sure if i'm ever buying more.......why do i feel like i need to say 1 Our Father and 2 Hail Mary's now


----------



## avitti

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am doing a LAGUNITA"S Day Time ale with a Boli Lib.
Peace gents


----------



## droy1958

Por Larranga Panatela


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '12 PLPC on an overcast evening.


----------



## selpo

CoRo NOV 15, with about a month's rest in my humidor

Very smooth with lots of hay, occasional milk, nuts and chocolate- that is the extent of my palate right now


----------



## Wildone

Simone & beer.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes after a bowl of Lucky Charms there both magically Delicious.
Peace.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Simone & beer.....


Love your posts David.
Simply put you got class.:vs_cool:
Keep trying to hit ya but it says i gotta spread it around!:serious:
Be warned your in the cross-hairs.:smile2:


----------



## avitti

Monte 4 ---finally picked up some more small morning smokes


----------



## UBC03

Didn't cut the grass for 2 weeks. I've had to cut it 4 times in 2 days to get it to the right height. Takin a smoke break before I rake the hay field I call a yard.








First few draws about caved my head in. .Bad part is I was excited to use my new toy from jack , @curmudgeonista . Worked like a dream. Way better than jamming my coat hanger in it. It would of destroyed this little guy. 








The nubber is perfect. Lays nicely in the ash tray and no spinning like my pipe tool I usually use. 








Great cigar. Great and useful tool . If you're thinkin about getting one, pull the trigger. It's worth it. Good job Jack


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## Sprouthog

Psd4


----------



## avitti

11 St. Luis Rey Serie A


----------



## Wildone

C.P. & Port.......


----------



## TCstr8

Only CCs I've smoked are all PC. This is probably my favorite one so far. Getting to be time to branch out I think.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Por Larranaga Panetelas


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & green Tea......


----------



## avitti

First the Rascc and then the R.Gonzalez perla


----------



## Scap

Lusitania and Bellemeade.


----------



## Rondo

Monte 2


----------



## tomp

Burned one of the Chateau Margeau. Exceptional. The only pic I took was the nub. I will take a pic of the other one when I fire it up. I wish they all smoked like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo, coffee & sunshine.....


----------



## avitti

Montecristo # 4 with a cup of Verona


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an SP Molinos from the upper deck.


----------



## MaxG

Punch Punch at the pool. Cookout with the family after. Perfect.


- MG


----------



## Wildone

Lons & few fingers Elmer......


----------



## droy1958

Super Partagas before I go in for the evening....


----------



## Engineer99

Monte #1


----------



## Scap

Grand Edmundo


----------



## avitti

Upmann LE 12 Robusto


----------



## MaxG

A wonderful Mag 46 to wrap up yesterday.


- MG


----------



## Rondo

ERDM demitasse and iced coffee









aphid not included


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

Classico, coffee.... Happy Sunday....


----------



## Cletus

Went for a ride this morning. 15 miles, 1100 ft. elevation gain, 100% pure fun.











Enjoying a post-ride Mag46 on a beautiful spring day.


----------



## ForceofWill

Little Corona junior


----------



## tomp

B52

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Fundy earlier










Series A tonight


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & beer.....


----------



## harley33

Brisket on the smoker and a 08 Series A from a great BOTL on another board


----------



## Wildone

T.S.R.T. & coffee......


----------



## avitti

Rascc---Fine tuning the a/c and humidifier to get the humidors to desired levels...not quite where i want then yet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Snapped a picture went outside to turn the ribs came back.



Fargin Sh*t!



But she survived who says Cuban Cigars are constructed poorly.
That's some drop and no cracks.
I tell you don't know many non Cubans that could survive a fall like that.
Happy Memorial Day to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

Party Serie E2.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Fargin Sh*t!
> 
> 
> 
> But she survived who says Cuban Cigars are constructed poorly.
> That's some drop and no cracks.
> I tell you don't know many non Cubans that could survive a fall like that.
> Happy Memorial Day to all!:vs_cool:


I think Senor Simon may have suffered a little blurry vision from the bump on the head.


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Mag 56 EL 15.


----------



## Scap

bpegler said:


> H Upmann Mag 56 EL 15.


Amazing, aren't they?


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PLPC while listening to the rain on the awning.


----------



## UBC03

One of my favorite smokes (thanks @StogieNinja ) with my favorite smoking buddy.


----------



## Wildone

Monte & milk shake......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Peace gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Extra credit if you remember this cigar.

Mercer PDR Sublime. 2010.

One of the great cigar controversies.

This one is still smoking well!


----------



## Rondo

bpegler said:


> Mercer PDR Sublime. 2010.
> 
> One of the great cigar controversies.


Sounds interesting.
Enlighten this noob, big Brother.


----------



## bpegler

Rondo said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> Enlighten this noob, big Brother.


Drew Mercer owned a LCdH in Merida, Mexico. He sold these custom rolls, and claimed they were from the Robaina farm in Cuba.

The problem is that he never had permission to use the Robaina name. The most important farm in Cuba.

No one really knows where these were rolled, or by whom exactly. Drew insisted to the end that they came from the Robaina farm.

Eventually Drew got in so much trouble that he lost the LCdH franchise.

Despite the controversy, I always enjoyed smoking these, but they're almost all gone.


----------



## Wildone

E 2 & beer......


----------



## Padron42

Early morning coffee and Monte No. 4

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Extra credit if you remember this cigar.
> 
> Mercer PDR Sublime. 2010.
> 
> One of the great cigar controversies.
> 
> This one is still smoking well!


Oh how could one forget.
A classic indeed!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going thru the drive thru at Dunkin Donuts.
Grabbing my usual Tall Iced Coffee.
HUHC hanging out of my mouth as i reach for the cash to pay.
The usual girl is not here.
The new one i gather by her facial expressions not very fond of cigars.:surprise:
Oh Well Best wishes for a great day to all!


----------



## avitti

R.Gonzalez Perlas


----------



## Scap

Picadore and Coffee.


----------



## Hudabear

Modus tool at it again! PSD4 from May '15. From beginning of lighting this I found myself chasing this very elusive berry sweetness throughout. When I entered the last third I got this small hint of cookie dough which was freaking delicious. Going to sit on the last four in my humi.


----------



## Wildone

Príncipe & coffee......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'm doing a new Belgium Fat Tire Ale and a Partagas Lusi.


----------



## avitti

RASCC


----------



## Champagne InHand

Boli CJ. The only stick out of 3 that burned like it was designed too. Tasted fantastic too. Held an ash for so long while walking the dog, I was so shocked. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an HUHC on a beautiful spring evening.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & few fingers Elmer.....


----------



## avitti

Cohiba Robusto Supremos---a sip of Homemade **** Red--believe me theres only a sip in there the rest in sprite. Trust me you can't taste the sprite.
I put a cup of this wine in the gravy when i make 8 quarts and you can still taste a hint of this wine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jl#1 iced coffee bagel with cream cheese peace gents!


----------



## selpo

Wildone said:


> R.A.C.F. & few fingers Elmer.....


Just got hold of a bottle of Elmer T Lee- great bourbon for the price.


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Quintero ... it was my first so I can justify my following statement:

BEST cigar I've had in a long, long time! I just busted my Cuban cherry!

Thank you, @Ranger0282!


----------



## talisker10

Ryj coronitas. Sweet fruity taste and cedar, and twang. Decent everyday smoke.


----------



## Rondo

Welcome aboard, CT


----------



## Bird-Dog

WinsorHumidors said:


> Quintero ... it was my first so I can justify my following statement:
> 
> BEST cigar I've had in a long, long time! I just busted my Cuban cherry!
> 
> Thank you, @*Ranger0282*!


You sure that was a Cuban Quintero? I sold Ranger a few discontinued NC Quintero Belicosos from my stash. Much better than the CC Quints, IMO.


----------



## Ranger0282

Yep...those were the ones....After buying "The Owl" I sent him one as a Thank You. Being my collection is limited, I considered that particular cigar as the best I had. He to contacted me as I did you and said what a damn fine cigar it was. In short I mentioned how I had tried to find them and found they were of Cuban origin and that one was discontinued. I told him I had written a thread all about it but being computer illiterate as I so commonly claim to be, had no idea how to find it.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ranger0282 said:


> Yep...those were the ones....After buying "The Owl" I sent him one as a Thank You. Being my collection is limited, I considered that particular cigar as the best I had. He to contacted me as I did you and said what a damn fine cigar it was. In short *I mentioned how I had tried to find them and found they were of Cuban origin* and that one was discontinued. I told him I had written a thread all about it but being computer illiterate as I so commonly claim to be, had no idea how to find it.


Nope! Tried to tell you they were NC's. Altadis put those out for the US market a while back, then discontinued them in about 2010 or 2011. Long filler cigars; I believe they were made in Nicaragua with Nicaraguan and Honduran filler, and a Honduran wrapper. Good cigars that never quite found their proper market niche.

OTOH, Cuban Quinteros are all short filler (tripa corta). Cheap, but IMO not nearly as worthwhile.

Sorry to dispel the illusion @WinsorHumidors, but I wouldn't want you to go ordering CC Quints thinking you're getting the same thing.


----------



## WinsorHumidors

Awww ... well at least my cherry is still intact!

In any event, that Quinteros was AMAZING ... I thank the whole supply line for getting that cigar into my mouth!

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## Ranger0282

I am sorry..I am not making myself clear and obviously I am at fault. I completely remember you telling me those were Nicaraguan BUT..when I Googled them I found the NAME was from a Cuban Company and you can still buy them from Cuba but not the one I got from you. Quinteros, by goggling the name, says they started in Cuba. When I contacted you I thought they were Cuban. This is my bad and after reading what I posted I can see where I went wrong. Most of this...I Think...can be found in my original Thread Thanking you for letting go of a few....

P.S Gotta go milk goats now.......hopefully I will at least get that right


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ranger0282 said:


> I am sorry..I am not making myself clear and obviously I am at fault. I completely remember you telling me those were Nicaraguan BUT..when I Googled them I found the NAME was from a Cuban Company and you can still buy them from Cuba but not the one I got from you. Quinteros, by goggling the name, says they started in Cuba. When I contacted you I thought they were Cuban. This is my bad and after reading what I posted I can see where I went wrong. Most of this...I Think...can be found in my original Thread Thanking you for letting go of a few....
> 
> P.S Gotta go milk goats now.......hopefully I will at least get that right


You'll find that CC and NC brands with the same name have zero in common. Some like the Quinteros don't even have an historical connection. Just a trademark grab AFAIK.


----------



## Ranger0282

Now YOU of all people know how cigar uneducated I am so may I ask what I am sure is going to be the dumbest question ever. ...The name and brand Cohiba is Cuban....I know they have Cohibas one could buy out of the Thompson catalog...would that not be name infringement? 
Curm....don't bash me here please....I honestly just don't know?


P.S again.....In my way of thinking, don't laugh..too hard.....a Cuban Cohiba X is made of tobacco leaves from tobacco plant types A, G, J, and M all rolled up. If Cohiba X is made in Istanbul, it is still made from tobacco leaves from plant types A,G,J, and M. The only difference is those plants grow better in Cuba. Ta-DAAAA straight out of the book.. Cigars For Dummys..


----------



## Scap

Ranger0282 said:


> Now YOU of all people know how cigar uneducated I am so may I ask what I am sure is going to be the dumbest question ever....The name and brand Cohiba is Cuban....I know they have Cohibas one could buy out of the Thompson catalog...would that not be name infringement? Like Toyota being Japanese but built in U.S.A
> Curm....don't bash me here please....I honestly just don't know?


That'll be part of the fireworks if the CC embargo goes away.


----------



## Ranger0282

I copied the part where I wrote on the Quinteros Thread...here it is

Well, I reached in and pulled out this Quintero. As soon as I lite it I knew it was going to be good but had no idea it was going to be GREAT. I kept looking at the label trying to find "Habanos" on there somewhere. As soon as I was done I Googled it and found out Quinteros are a CC. Looked on all my known sites and didn't see it. Looked at all the NC sites and still didn't find it. So I contacted curmudgeonista and asked him where I could buy these at. Now get this&#8230;&#8230;he told they were Honduran and they only cost $2. Two bucks for the best cigar I smoke all year! Ta-Da-DAAAAAAH ! Homey hit the Jackpot! I am set for life!!...... THEN&#8230;.curmudgeonista told me this particular Quintero has been discontinued! Ain't that a kick in the ASS! They haven't invented a cuss word to yell for what I felt. I am going with Gluberfreakanuts at the moment. Speechless, and for me, that's saying something. So, after some shrude negotiations on my part ( ok, yeah I begged ) curmudgeonista sold me a 5'er being that there are no more to be had. I just got the package and in true Curmudgeonista fashion&#8230;.I get nine. So in short&#8230;..Thanks @*curmudgeonista*!!!! You Da Man!!! Now go ahead and tell everyone how I was 2 days late sending your money&#8230;..


----------



## avitti

Ranger0282 said:


> Now YOU of all people know how cigar uneducated I am so may I ask what I am sure is going to be the dumbest question ever. ...The name and brand Cohiba is Cuban....I know they have Cohibas one could buy out of the Thompson catalog...would that not be name infringement?
> Curm....don't bash me here please....I honestly just don't know?
> 
> P.S again.....In my way of thinking, don't laugh..too hard.....a Cuban Cohiba X is made of tobacco leaves from tobacco plant types A, G, J, and M all rolled up. If Cohiba X is made in Istanbul, it is still made from tobacco leaves from plant types A,G,J, and M. The only difference is those plants grow better in Cuba. Ta-DAAAA straight out of the book.. Cigars For Dummys..


It's a little complicated to say the least. Some brand names like Partagas are owned by Altadis USA--Those brands shouldn't have much of a problem. Habano S A= Altadis.. Then General Cigar
i believe owns many of the other brand names -thats where the problem comes in. Also Cuba let their trademark expire in the USA by not paying their fees. Basically a real big cluster fluk..Let them sort it out, i'll just watch and smoke my cigars...Someone will probaly come along and explain it in more detail and straighten this post out.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ranger0282 said:


> Now YOU of all people know how cigar uneducated I am so may I ask what I am sure is going to be the dumbest question ever. ...The name and brand Cohiba is Cuban....I know they have Cohibas one could buy out of the Thompson catalog...would that not be name infringement?
> Curm....don't bash me here please....I honestly just don't know?
> 
> P.S again.....In my way of thinking, don't laugh..too hard.....a Cuban Cohiba X is made of tobacco leaves from tobacco plant types A, G, J, and M all rolled up. If Cohiba X is made in Istanbul, it is still made from tobacco leaves from plant types A,G,J, and M. The only difference is those plants grow better in Cuba. Ta-DAAAA straight out of the book.. Cigars For Dummys..


I should bash you over the gol'darn haid! All this time on Puff (and the other one) I thought you'd been reading the threads. But I guess old habits die hard and you've just been lookin' at the pictures (sorry, no foldouts).

Just kidding.

This isn't the place for a long dissertation. But the basics are, when Castro nationalized the Cuban tobacco industry a lot of the families that had previously owned cigar brands there exited the scene and established themselves elsewhere... DR, Honduras, the Canary Islands, etc... They took their brand names with them, sort of. In most of the rest of the world their legal claims were denied, because Cuba claimed them too. But with the embargo, Cuban ex-pats were able to market under those names here in the USA.

Fast-forward and the rights to most of those US trademarks have been bought up by the cigar industry's versions of big-tobacco. So, in a lot of those cases there isn't even a family thread or a progression of the blender's art running through them any more.

And then there are the Cuban marcas that came along later, most notably Cohiba, along with a few other later ones. The Cuban Cohiba label wasn't even started until some five years after the embargo began. It's a construct; an invention of the Cuban communist system, not a traditional family enterprise.

But, some years later a light-bulb went off over some American marketeer's head, _"If they can't sell 'em here, and US trademark law prevents them from protecting the name if they don't sell them here, well then why don't we register the name and cash in on its notoriety?" _And the rest is history. Fame and fortune for both brands. But, zero in common. I mean nothing, no-thing, nada, zip, nuttin' honey!

EDIT: Mine took longer to write than Tony's! :bitchslap:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimmarones. Another of Rey's 7"x60 RG masterpieces.

Beautiful construction, of course. But the tobacco is spectacular. Think strong Cohiba, like the OR Behikes.

When one of the master rollers gets hold of wonderful leaf, the results are the best cigars coming off the island right now.

If you get a chance to smoke any of the current Reynaldo's please do. I understand that Alex is rolling some great stuff now as well.


----------



## Sprouthog

Secretos Mad 5


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying the last RASS from a Jun '12 cab. Lots of good memories from this cab. Don't recall a single fail.










What a fantastic smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

Jl2


----------



## Wildone

El Rey Lons & few fingers Blowhard out of my Sons Birth box for his 18th.....


----------



## protekk

A SLR Pacificos with some Hopslam.......not a bad evening at all:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS iced coffee T.G.I.F
Peace gents!


----------



## selpo

Wildone said:


> El Rey Lons & few fingers Blowhard out of my Sons Birth box for his 18th.....


Please wish your son a Very Happy Birthday from all of us at PUFF. May his life be full of good health, wealth and happiness!


----------



## Rondo

Wildone said:


> El Rey Lons & few fingers Blowhard out of my Sons Birth box for his 18th.....


Congrats all around, D.
It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wildone said:


> El Rey Lons & few fingers Blowhard out of my Sons Birth box for his 18th.....


Good lookin' kid... and lucky to have a Dad like you.

Cheers to the birthday boy... er, wait... I think he just qualified for his man card!


----------



## n0s4atu

Well it wasn't today, but last week and I only today can post here. I helped my friend change his brakes and thought I deserved a little something special and the wife decided she wanted to try one of the Monte #4s I got with her in mind since it's a smaller ring gauge. She's been enjoying various vanilla flavored cigars, but upon having the Monte she promptly said it was her favorite and that maybe I should order a whole box. I was so proud. lol

Question, I've tried a couple Cohibas, Montes, have some RyJ and Partagas on hand. I want to venture out and try something new. For me, full flavor is just fine, but the wife likes something a bit more mild. Any suggestions that sort of fall in the middle there?
Thanks!


----------



## Bird-Dog

n0s4atu said:


> Well it wasn't today, but last week and I only today can post here. I helped my friend change his brakes and thought I deserved a little something special and the wife decided she wanted to try one of the Monte #4s I got with her in mind since it's a smaller ring gauge. She's been enjoying various vanilla flavored cigars, but upon having the Monte she promptly said it was her favorite and that maybe I should order a whole box. I was so proud. lol
> 
> Question, I've tried a couple Cohibas, Montes, have some RyJ and Partagas on hand. I want to venture out and try something new. For me, full flavor is just fine, but the wife likes something a bit more mild. * Any suggestions that sort of fall in the middle there?*
> Thanks!


PLPC
SCdH EP
HUHC


----------



## JDom58

Wildone said:


> El Rey Lons & few fingers Blowhard out of my Sons Birth box for his 18th.....


Hi Wildone, that's awesome, great pic. Those are times you cherish for a lifetime!!


----------



## n0s4atu

curmudgeonista said:


> PLPC
> SCdH EP
> HUHC


I definitely think the HUHC sounds like a good bet, just based on everything I've seen here. I'm sure the other's are awesome as well, but I'm more familiar with H. Upmann.

Edit: 
Well caving to "peer pressure" I put in the order for the HUHC. lol Required lots of arm twisting obviously.

Edit: Oops some HDM Epicure Deluxe fell into my basket from somewhere else and it just seemed rude to put them back. I better just call it a day at work. Clearly I'm not doing anything other than getting myself into trouble. Off I go to fire up the grill. That'll distract the wife when she gets home and has a delicious meal waiting. I need to remember to smoke more and buy less. lol


----------



## eliot

Don't mind me, just testing if I can post in Habanos now.


----------



## selpo

n0s4atu said:


> I definitely think the HUHC sounds like a good bet, just based on everything I've seen here. I'm sure the other's are awesome as well, but I'm more familiar with H. Upmann.
> 
> Edit:
> Well caving to "peer pressure" I put in the order for the HUHC. lol Required lots of arm twisting obviously.
> 
> Edit: Oops some HDM Epicure Deluxe fell into my basket from somewhere else and it just seemed rude to put them back. I better just call it a day at work. Clearly I'm not doing anything other than getting myself into trouble. Off I go to fire up the grill. That'll distract the wife when she gets home and has a delicious meal waiting. I need to remember to smoke more and buy less. lol


I was going to recommend the Epicure Especial and saw that the "WWW lady" helped you out!


----------



## avitti

Monte 4 -with a touch of **** 'grape juice'


----------



## Rondo

Bcj


----------



## Cletus

^^ Funny @Rondo, that's exactly what I chose tonight

Enjoying a TEB Nov '08 BCJ. The box code chasers rave about the TEBs. This is the 3rd cigar I've had from this box and while they've all been solid my socks are still on. I've got a TEB Jun '07 box of RASCC buried somewhere that may be nirvana.


----------



## protekk

A Diplomaticos Bushido last night while watching USA vs. Columbia. This is my second one from the box and while the first was very underwhelming, this one was clicking on all cylinders. Great construction and burn, and amazing flavor. It's youth showed at the final fourth but it was an amazing cigar:


----------



## 4thtry

3 BCJ's on one page!

One of my first CCs and I couldn't resist this morning. So far a delicious smoke


----------



## TCstr8

Trying to get this HUPC in before the rain.

Edit: and 5 minutes later I'm in the garage... guess that's better than no cigar.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and a Raging Bitch Belgian IPA


----------



## Wildone

898 V & beer.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Today was about the shorter sticks. Both the aged BCJ and the new Partagas shorty were nice. Too humid to sit out all that long for larger sticks, though it did cool off as the sun got lower in the sky. Long days now for us.


----------



## Padron42

RASS. Picked a bad choice to try the new modus draw poker out on but a great one to try the nubber on.


----------



## Wildone

Corona & coffee.... Happy Sunday.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a Punch Punch with my buddy Frank!
Every cloud has a silver lining i guess.
The cigar sucked, but i spent time with a friend.
I made a donation he likes them.
So as i handed him the box i said "Vaya con Dios"


----------



## Cletus

It's in the mid 80s this afternoon so I'm enjoying a PLPC under the shade tree.


----------



## Wildone

Punch & beer, on this peaceful, pleasant, quiet Eve.....


----------



## avitti

Monte 4 then a Rascc ---Zeroing in on Rh and temp levels


----------



## talisker10

My first montecristo, a number 4, and liking it. Nutty, creamy, spice, coffee with milk.


----------



## Jordan23

2012 HDM Palmas last night while watching the game.


----------



## Wildone

Corona & water.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Parti Short with Guinness. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## MDinius

This weekends smokes. Liked the Juan Lopez and LOVED the RASS. Even though the RASS was ROTT, was a very good smoke. I'll monitoring their rest very closely in anticipation!


----------



## Jordan23

2012 jl something


----------



## MDinius

Partagas Mille Fleur. These are my favorite of the PC box split (Monte #2, HUPC, BPC, RGPC). Great burn, thick smoke, and creamy. Definitely getting a box of these.


----------



## TCstr8

MDinius said:


> Partagas Mille Fleur. These are my favorite of the PC box split (Monte #2, HUPC, BPC, RGPC). Great burn, thick smoke, and creamy. Definitely getting a box of these.


Have made my way through 1 of each, and like them all, but think I'm partial to the BPC. Going to try and give them some more rest, and come back for another round.


----------



## Wildone

T.Rex & few fingers Elmer.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Iced Coffee peace gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jordan23

Coffee and Partagas Short.


----------



## Scap

Coffee and RASS this beautiful morning.


----------



## MaxG

Jordan23 said:


> Coffee and Partagas Short.


My favorite (and typical weekend) breakfast...

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

Nic.. nic.. niccups ('scuse me) from an HU Majestic. 

(hic)

Not much to look at, so no pics. But a decent daily budget stick with a big nic-kick I never noticed before!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed out to grab some kitchen cabinets and counter tops for a side job. JL#1 coming along for the ride.


----------



## Grey Goose

Wish I was closer to you...lol

www.GeneralStoneManagement.com

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## bpegler

Another of these:










From here:










Rolled by Reynaldo just 2 weeks ago.

(The CdV picture is not mine, unfortunately, but the Cimarrones is)


----------



## Scap

Finished up a great day with this Monte #2 from '12.


----------



## harley33

Vacation day 3. Deluxe By the pool and a SLR DC enjoying the evening.


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> Nic.. nic.. niccups ('scuse me) from an HU Majestic.
> 
> (hic)
> 
> Not much to look at, so no pics. But a decent daily budget stick with a big nic-kick I never noticed before!


And, you've done it again...

Finding prices on the stick that made Monkey Man hiccup... Gotta have it...

- MG


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a beautiful box-pressed '99 VR Clasico. Flawless construction and perfect draw. Definitely NOT a fire sale cigar!


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> And, you've done it again...
> 
> Finding prices on the stick that made Monkey Man hiccup... Gotta have it...
> 
> - MG


LOL

But I think I could come up with some better choices.


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> LOL
> 
> But I think I could come up with some better choices.


All ears...

- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> All ears...
> 
> - MG


I'll start taking notes... just for you. :vs_cool:

Of recent memory, though, for budget nic-bombs: RGPC, Super Partagas and PCE, and sometimes (surprisingly) SCdlH EP... oh, and the Vegueros you already know about @MaxG.


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & few fingers......


----------



## Padron42

Bolivar PC. Then later a PSP2. Great night

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A 2012 Party 898......still a top 3 regular production:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and a STELLA peace gents.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying the nub of a Parti short right now. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## fimpster

Smoking a Bolivar Petit Corona from recent box-split. I'm calling it my first CC since now that I know better, the ones I smoked on holiday in Mexico were likely not ISOM. 

These have only been resting for 3-4 weeks, but I read that Bolivar pc's are good young, although I know they will improve. It's quite nice, and there is a unique flavor I haven't been able to name that I don't recall ever getting in NC sticks.


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying my first PL Picador and a pleasant spring evening.


----------



## Padron42

Padron42 said:


> Bolivar PC. Then later a PSP2. Great night
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just re-posting this for tonight's post because I had another Bolivar PC at the same place with the same view and weather. No 2nd cigar tonight though


----------



## Wildone

Fuerza & few fingers .......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced coffee have a blessed day all.:vs_cool:


----------



## harley33

Last night


----------



## Scap

A Punch Punch for Lunch


----------



## TCstr8

RASS

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Por Larranaga Robusto Superior Re Andorra


----------



## Sprouthog

El Principe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> A Punch Punch for Lunch Lunch


Fixed it for ya'!


----------



## Scap

curmudgeonista said:


> Fixed it for ya'!


I wanted to say Lunch Lunch real bad....but felt like it was too much.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> I wanted to say Lunch Lunch real bad....but felt like it was too much.


You were probably right.

I was going to have a RASCC after dinner, but all the clubs around here are pretty big.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an HUHC with Coco. We hit 90° today but right now its a very pleasant 84°.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy that was a great Lusi


----------



## Grey Goose

This little Upmann Cameroon is a delight...



















Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Jordan23

Juan Lopez from 2013.


----------



## Sprouthog

898


----------



## avitti

SLR Serie A---and a touch of **** Red


----------



## Champagne InHand

Boli PC with Guinness. 



What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Saint Luis Rey Regios and an Iced Coffee.
T.G.I.F. :vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

Monte 4 with morning coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boli Lib and a Sam Adams Boston Lager.
After some grilled Tri Tip Steaks and a Cesar salad.:smile2:


----------



## harley33

SP Eslavo six days into vacation. The weather has been perfect.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

I'm about to light up this beautifull lusi on my birthday.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hudabear

Regiampiero said:


> I'm about to light up this beautifull lusi on my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Happy birthday brother.


----------



## Regiampiero

Hudabear said:


> Happy birthday brother.


Thank you sir, I'm entering the final third. Twang city.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## harley33

Noella nightcap


----------



## droy1958

Regiampiero said:


> I'm about to light up this beautifull lusi on my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


HB2U....and many more.....


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P. & Kentucky Mule.......


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, @Regiampiero :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Cletus

Watching the sun come up with a KDT and coffee.


----------



## avitti

Por Larranaga Panetelas


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regiampiero said:


> I'm about to light up this beautifull lusi on my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


 :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Por Larranaga Panetelas


I thought you hated those Por Larrangas. Didn't i give you a cab of 50 for your birthday? I remember you couldn't sell them fast enough. :vs_unimpressed:Why the change of heart?:surprise: I told you they were great cigars.:vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :vs_cool:


Thanks for the present lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Corona & coffee......


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I thought you hated those Por Larrangas. Didn't i give you a cab of 50 for your birthday? I remember you couldn't sell them fast enough. :vs_unimpressed:Why the change of heart?:surprise: I told you they were great cigars.:vs_cool:


Palate changed....for instance i still love Partagas marca,but i no longer enjoy the in your face strength of their new cigars. Basically now enjoy medium more than full flavor.. Live and learn....and Tone if that was the only mistake i made getting rid of those PLPC's i would be a very lucky man


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Palate changed....for instance i still love Partagas marca,but i no longer enjoy the in your face strength of their new cigars. Basically now enjoy medium more than full flavor.. Live and learn....and Tone if that was the only mistake i made getting rid of those PLPC's i would be a very lucky man


No offense meant bro please don't take it wrong. When i give someone something they are free to do as they wish. I just remembered you were so adamant about how much you disliked them. I am glad you re introduced them to your rotation of cigars. And i hear ya bro things change hell we all change.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late lunch early dinner



This is desert, Would love to tell you what it is. Be damned if i know, its from an old cab that got tossed. Back in the day when Cab cigars had no bands.


----------



## avitti

Monte 4


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '99 SP Molino on a pleasant evening. No complaints.


----------



## avitti

RG Perla


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Royal Robusto after brunch Peace.:vs_cool:


----------



## selpo

Had my first RA Superiores from a box dated Nov 14- lots of dried fruits, coffee, molasses and hay, enjoyed it so much that I forgot to take a photo...:frown2:

.... Did not forget to order another box as soon as I got home:wink2:


----------



## Wildone

Patricia & water......


----------



## Cletus

It's been a great day so far. I've been able to enjoy two of my favorite activities: mountain biking and enjoying a post-ride cigar.

Lots of rain in the last month means the wildflowers are in full bloom in the foothills.










Enjoying a tasty post-ride PLPC.


----------



## talisker10

Hdm petit robusto. I love the flavor profile of hdm. I'm getting sweet coffee notes from this one. smokeable down to the nub, on this fine Sunday evening.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A very nice Partagas short. I smoked it very slowly. It burned perfectly and was so nub worthy. Such nice florals. I really to in small puffs and this really showed off the florals. I think these are tied with Bolivar Corona Juniors, but I like that I can buy a cabinet filled with 50, which makes this a slightly better value. 

I'm hoping with time that the RASCC can get up to this level in the tupperdor. I'll be adding some SCdlH El Príncipe to the rotations this Winter and Spring. I look forward to seeing if the Parti stands out as much then. Need to buy some more BCJ too. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## avitti

Getting old, made some homemade pasta for Sunday dinner,forgot the camera downstairs.Poured a glass of **** Red forgot to put it in this picture. At least i'm smoking an 09 D4 that should make me forget what i forgot........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Winding down with a Sam Adams Boston Lager and a SCDLH EL MORRO. After a day of family friends BBQ . Damn it was a lovely day today. Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Frap.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass cica 07 and a seltzer water with a twist.
Peace gents


----------



## avitti

Mag 46


----------



## selpo

avitti said:


> Mag 46


This was my first cuban cigar, love it.


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & beer on this Rainy, stormy night......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee :vs_cool:


----------



## ForceofWill

BPC and Manhattan


----------



## avitti

Monte 4 before dinner


----------



## Wildone

Epi # 1......


----------



## Champagne InHand

My last BCJ. I think I liked them more when the box was just opened. Still a great little smoke. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCJ and coffee damn little tasty buggers.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

RASS. In my limited CC experience, absolutely love these.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

TCstr8 said:


> RASS. In my limited CC experience, absolutely love these.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just curious how old, how much rest that has. I've heard they're good quite young.


----------



## TCstr8

fimpster said:


> Just curious how old, how much rest that has. I've heard they're good quite young.


April 2015 was box code. Been resting for a couple weeks in my tupperdor. Slight burn issues on this latest one. Had one last week that was perfect.

Granted my noob palate and being brand new to CCs may be a contributing factor in my fondness.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an after-dinner Party Habanero.


----------



## MDinius

My first Cohiba. Siglo II and it's fantastic.


----------



## Wildone

Escep. & soda.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS coffee Top of the morning gents.
Gotta make an airport run.
You all have a great day.:vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero

MDinius said:


> My first Cohiba. Siglo II and it's fantastic.


I'm glad it is because it should still be in his sick period.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Monte Media Corona. Pretty tasty...time will do these some good tho. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Hope I'm not breaking the rules too much... but;
In Canada, bought a few cc's but damn taxes! Ouch.
Here's the unworthy stick I am having here at the office before I floor it back to the land of good and plenty, where I can enjoy a nicely aged CC this evening! ;-)









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Rondo

'11 Fundador


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lights went out working in my buddy's classic car garage.:surprise:
Electrician hit a power line :vs_laugh:
Oh well time to light up this custom roll.:smile2:


----------



## bpegler

This gentleman:








(Not my picture)

Rolled this:








(My picture)

Alejandro Gonzalez Arias Prince

Alex is one of the hot new rollers, rolling at the Comodoro Hotel in Havana. This cigar, a 6"x60 RG custom is known as his "Prince". Very strong, deep dark and Cuban as can be.

An after dinner smoke.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Lights went out working in my buddy's classic car garage.:surprise:
> 
> Electrician hit a power line :vs_laugh:
> 
> Oh well time to light up this custom roll.:smile2:


That is a beautiful pigtail on the cigar, Tony! Who rolled it?


----------



## Sprouthog

Huhc


----------



## Wildone

Bachillares & beer......


----------



## Sprouthog

HdM Epicure De Luxe


----------



## George007

Cohiba Siglo I


----------



## avitti

ERdM-Choix Supreme


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> That is a beautiful pigtail on the cigar, Tony! Who rolled it?


You know Bob i wish i knew. My buddy Frank who's Garage i was working on gave it to me. He in turn got a humidor willed to him from his uncle Louie who past a few weeks back. Filled with a bunch of custom rolled Cubans. Louie loved to travel and he loved cigars R.I.P 0


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee and toast T.G.I.F Peace to all.


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Culebra & partners Heady clone......


----------



## pistol

Had a '00 partagas lonsdale today on the deck today, was really nice


----------



## harley33

97 BCG


----------



## Frinkiac7

Going to deviate from the "rules" of this thread a little bit...am in the Dominican Republic right now so CC supply is limited. I had a gifted Opus X tonight (luckily did not pay for it). It was okay but I think a Quintero I had a few weeks ago was better! Cannot beat TWANG!


----------



## MaxG

Champagne InHand said:


> My last BCJ. I think I liked them more when the box was just opened. Still a great little smoke.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Went through that with a MOE JUN 14 RyJ Cazadore. Losing some of it's mongrel. Settling down. Disappointing me.

- MG


----------



## Cletus

Waiting for the sun with an R&J Sport Largo and coffee.


----------



## Wildone

Esp. # 2 & coffee......


----------



## n0s4atu

Enjoyed a Cohiba Genio Maduro last night in the hot tub while at the beach. First one I've tried from the box and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Mag 46 on a hot afternoon.


----------



## Jordan23

First one....nice.


----------



## MaxG

An absolutely phenomenal PMS FEB 15 Bolivar Belicosos Finos. Perfect from puff one. 

With my sons for Father's Day weekend. Doesn't get better.


- MG


----------



## Wildone

Simone & Mojito......


----------



## avitti

Got this Party short in a noob trade with an active duty Marine on another board. Figured i'd do a throwback Sunday. This was my Sunday breakfast for many years ..more or less


----------



## Rondo

Rass


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForceofWill

The fathers day choices. Went with the BBF.


----------



## Steve C.

Did an HU M46 last night. Only had a couple weeks rest, but was still great.


----------



## harley33

02 Upmann #2 with coffee this morning and. 10 Winnie.

Happy Dads day !


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## Hudabear

Happy Father's Day everyone. X marks the spot, or hits the spot


----------



## Turkmen

Happy Father's day everyone!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying the last cigar from an Oct '07 box of Punch Punch.
Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Sprouthog

Bhk52


----------



## Bird-Dog

PL Picadores. 

My first, an OTL NOV 15. Very good in its youth, but should be truly outstanding with a few years on 'em.


----------



## Wildone

Super Ramon......


----------



## talisker10

curmudgeonista said:


> PL Picadores.
> 
> My first, an OTL NOV 15. Very good in its youth, but should be truly outstanding with a few years on 'em.


I have one resting in my humidor, also from a 2015 box. Just curious if you got those caramel notes, which pl supposedly has, mentioned in many reviews I've read?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and an iced coffee peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> I have one resting in my humidor, also from a 2015 box. Just curious if you got those caramel notes, which pl supposedly has, mentioned in many reviews I've read?


The caramel is certainly there. But, my one and only Pica so far seemed fuller bodied than other regular production PL's... sort of a cross between a RASS and a PLPC.


----------



## Frinkiac7

Jordan23 said:


> First one....nice.


Is that a Tainos? Lucky man...I can't find them anymore. I had two boxes right before they were discontinued...smoked most of one and am saving the other. One of the best Churchills IMO.


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & water... Hard to believe Summer officially arrived.....


----------



## gator_79

Smoking my last HdM Epi De Luxe LCDH. Such a great smoke, this box has been consistent throughout. I already know that a box of these will be included in my order.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Iced Coffee no sugar.
Trying to cheer up very disappointed in the actions or rather road my Son has taken.
Grandma used to say R.I.P.
"Raising kids sometimes is a lot like raising pigs. The only difference being at least with pigs you get bacon"
Never really gave that saying much thought until today.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Lancero Iced Coffee no sugar.
> Trying to cheer up very disappointed in the actions or rather road my Son has taken.
> Grandma used to say R.I.P.
> "Raising kids sometimes is a lot like raising pigs. The only difference being at least with pigs you get bacon"
> Never really gave that saying much thought until today.
> Peace to all.:vs_cool:


Hope nothing serious Tony.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.P.B. & sweet Tea.....


----------



## StogieNinja

Ahhh, vacation. Wife is sleeping peacefully, I'm on the balcony enjoying the sunshine, strong black coffee, and a morning smoke.


----------



## selpo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cohiba Lancero Iced Coffee no sugar.
> Trying to cheer up very disappointed in the actions or rather road my Son has taken.
> Grandma used to say R.I.P.
> "Raising kids sometimes is a lot like raising pigs. The only difference being at least with pigs you get bacon"
> Never really gave that saying much thought until today.
> Peace to all.:vs_cool:


I feel your pain- have two teenagers and I have to wonder sometime what I did to deserve this:grin2:
In the end, all you can do is do your best, teach them the right morals and values and hope they listened to you, because they are going to realize when they are in their 30's, that you did your best!


----------



## MaxG

We're all there, been there, or will be. God bless you, brother.




- MG, father of two boys


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regiampiero said:


> Hope nothing serious Tony.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk





selpo said:


> I feel your pain- have two teenagers and I have to wonder sometime what I did to deserve this:grin2:
> In the end, all you can do is do your best, teach them the right morals and values and hope they listened to you, because they are going to realize when they are in their 30's, that you did your best!


Thanks very much guys for your support.:vs_cool:
Kids get to be a certain age and no one can tell them what to do.
No one could tell me anything at that age either.
My father R.I.P. used to say to me.
"OH yes your gonna be 25 for ever get everything you want and everyone is gonna like you":vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MaxG said:


> We're all there, been there, or will be. God bless you, brother.
> 
> - MG, father of two boys


Sorry ment to include you in the post as well. I did the Multi quote thingy but i messed it up. Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## StogieNinja

Punch Punch Jun 2005, same month and year we were married. The marriage is still amazing, so is the cigar!


----------



## Wildone

H.R. & Mojito...


----------



## Cletus

It was stupid hot today -- it peaked at 104° earlier. Right now it's a tolerable 91°.
I'm enjoying a beautiful '12 PLPC despite the heat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee and juice.
Peace to all.
Regards
Tony


----------



## StogieNinja

"The best part of waking up..."

Vacation, Day 3: PL Secretos with black coffee for breakfast, while the wife sleeps peacefully. Watching the ships and planes and boats come in and out if the harbor. A good start to the day!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 RyJ Cazzie. KICK ARSE! And plenty of "mongrel". This is what every high-gravity Nicaraguan (ligero loaded) should aspire to. These were soaking wet when I got 'em. But a little over a year @ 65% has finally wrung them out good.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Por Larranaga Montecarlo, courtesy @curmudgeonista. Thanks, Jack!

I finally decided to toss it after it went out near the end, but I could have smoked this cigar out of existence. Fine stick!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimmarones, recently rolled by Rey.

On a little trip to Fall Creek Falls, lake in the background.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just enjoying a Parti Miile Fleur. These should age quite nicely. Pretty mild-medium daily cigar that is great for QPR value. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Engineer99

Polished off a Sancho Panza Non Plus...Where has this cigar been all my life? Criminally underrated.


----------



## Wildone

Grandes, found abused behind some boxes. I refuse to waist it. Smoking surprisingly well for the damage..... 65 degrees light rain... Perfect...


----------



## harley33

Monte 2


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PL Picador during a gentle rain storm.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Royal Robusto black cup of Joe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Cano & green Tea.....


----------



## StogieNinja

Diplo 2 with cold brew on the last morning of our anniversary trip to Victoria BC. I tried using a bunch of hotel's prepackaged coffee grounds to make cold brew. Cold brewing did not improve the coffee at all. Nearly undrinkable. Fortunately the cigar, while young, was much better!


----------



## Grey Goose

StogieNinja said:


> Diplo 2 with cold brew on the last morning of our anniversary trip to Victoria BC. I tried using a bunch of hotel's prepackaged coffee grounds to make cold brew. Cold brewing did not improve the coffee at all. Nearly undrinkable. Fortunately the cigar, while young, was much better!


Now that's a cigar! ;-)


----------



## bpegler

Alex "Prince", the shaggy foot is just starting to burn.


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & beer....


----------



## Cletus

Relaxing with a tasty '07 Trini Rey.


----------



## Sprouthog

Monte2


----------



## MaxG

RASCC for breakfast out on the patio. Scored a homerun for a client and decided to celebrate this afternoon. Poked my head outside and was reminded that a heat index in the triple digits makes my e-cig taste freakin' awesome!


- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sprouthog said:


> Monte2


Same for me this evening.


----------



## MaxG

Monte 2 was the first cigar I was truly in awe of. I simply couldn't believe what I was tasting. Like my first glass of Pappy.

I still love them. I bought a 3 pack of the petit Monte # 2 and was so disappointed with the first two. The third was fantastic. C'est la vie...


- MG


----------



## Sprouthog

curmudgeonista said:


> Same for me this evening.


May 13 and it was exceptional.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sprouthog said:


> May 13 and it was exceptional.


Nice! '13 was a good year.

I'm in the middle of an '09 from the last remaining pateca out of a 5x3. Not benchmark, but not bad. Still, I'd rather have had your '13. There's a point at which vintage means more than age.


----------



## Engineer99

Just finishing up a Quai d'Orsay corona....I have to repeat my accolades for the SP Non Plus for this cigar as well. 

Recent production, brought to the proper smoking RH and it's amazing...Super smooth with layers of citrus, nuts, and cream.


----------



## Wildone

Escep & beer....


----------



## avitti

J.Lopez 1 with morning coffee---had to use some tetris skill
to get these stored.....which is all ways a good problem


----------



## ForceofWill

BPC after funeral. This one had a ridiculously tight pack and hardly drew, got to bust out the Modus on it. It was so full it actually cracked the wrapper a bit when I used the draw tool. Should still hold up and at least it's drawing now.

+1 for the Modus


----------



## avitti

...on second thought--**** 'grape juice' with an SLR A


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Another Reynaldo Cimarrones here by the lake. 3+ hour smoke ahead of me.

The customs coming out of Havana are among the best I've seen in the last 5 years. Love fresh customs and aged regular production.


----------



## Cletus

Winding down after a rough work week with a '99 VR Clasico.


----------



## Wildone

Punch & beer...


----------



## TCstr8

RASS. Got to pick me up some more of these ASAP

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

First Fundadore from the box that landed yesterday.


----------



## Dual-500

Just burned a Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores for an afternoon quickie - tasty little smokes.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '12 Mag 46 on a very pleasant evening.


----------



## rockethead26

My first confirmed CC compliments of @*azmadurolover*. Thanks, brother. This was a very pleasant smoke.


----------



## StogieNinja

Nubbing this ERDM Choix Supreme on the patio to close out the week.

What are you smoking tonight? Whatever it is, savor it! If you're smoking, life is good!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying my first RASCC with my Sunday morning coffee......not even a full inch in as I write this, I'm already wishing I had more....can't order anything either because Canada Post is about to start their strike, I guess I'll have to buy singles from the B&M.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really enjoyed nubbing a Parti short while sipping Ginger Beer. Homemade stuff I put downstairs and forgot about. It's dry. It must be about 14% ABV. Got a little buzz while watching the hound try and smell everything while tied in a runner to the big Ash tree. I could smoke these shorts everyday and be happy for life. Best QPR in all of the habanos section. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

PLPC & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took couple of days off went to the Jersey Shore. 
Hope everyone is well.
Peace to all!


----------



## rockethead26

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Took couple of days off went to the Jersey Shore.
> Hope everyone is well.
> Peace to all!


Enjoy your down time,


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E. & beer...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Midnight and finally cool enough to enjoy a Partagas short. I need to order another cabinet of 50 sticks or two sooner than later. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

rockethead26 said:


> Enjoy your down time,


Thanks for the well wishes.:wink2:
Time to go make the donuts as they say.
HUHC Coffee peace to all!

:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for the well wishes.:wink2:
> Time to go make the donuts as they say.
> HUHC Coffee peace to all!
> 
> :vs_cool:


Speaking of, a box of Upmann Half Coronas just arrived while we were on vacation and I figured I would sample one last night. 
Very nice little smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

n0s4atu said:


> Speaking of, a box of Upmann Half Coronas just arrived while we were on vacation and I figured I would sample one last night.
> 
> Very nice little smoke.


I've been tempted by these many times. The juniors have just a touch more in length but that 3.5" stick looks good. I need a good 25 minute stick.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

Rey & Sunshine.....


----------



## Bird-Dog

curmudgeonista said:


> ...my first ever JO custom rolls pending.





MaxG said:


> Interested to hear how the customs flip your switch. I've heard everything from "I think I saw God" to "Every single one was plugged and tasted like asphalt."
> 
> - MG


 @*MaxG* - JO's arrived today. Hence, trying my first freshie ROTT tonight, a WF Corona Extra. Rustic, but beautiful in its own slightly bowed, somewhat lumpy way. Very wet, which I think is to be expected. But, with that go the typical problems with draw, burn, and smoke production.

Some bitter notes at the barest beginning, which I also attribute to over-humidification.. or more aptly "not yet dried out from the rolling table". But, that quickly gave way to underlying flavors entertainingly reminiscent of a very good Partagas Short, especially on the retro.

I would venture to say, these are destined to be really great once they just settle into being somewhat more flammable! I don't think extended aging will be necessary, beyond any sick period that may arise. Once the rest come out of the freezer I think I'll try dry-boxing one for a few days. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains finally cooled it down a little. 
Trini Reyes Iced Coffee Peace To All!:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been tempted by these many times. The juniors have just a touch more in length but that 3.5" stick looks good. I need a good 25 minute stick.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


This really seemed to fit the bill for a half hour smoke. I would imagine with a bit more rest they'd be even better, but it smoked really nice and I'd say my only regret was that it didn't last longer.

Definitely makes me want to try more from Upmann.


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> @*MaxG* - JO's arrived today.
> 
> ...
> 
> I would venture to say, these are destined to be really great once they just settle into being somewhat more flammable! I don't think extended aging will be necessary, beyond any sick period that may arise. Once the rest come out of the freezer I think I'll try dry-boxing one for a few days.


Sounds like you picked a winner, @curmudgeonista. Congratulations.

- MG


----------



## avitti

Party 898


----------



## MyFatherFan

2nd CC, 1st Monte. Had this Friday night while camping.


----------



## rockethead26

MyFatherFan said:


> 2nd CC, 1st Monte. Had this Friday night while camping.


and...?


----------



## MyFatherFan

rockethead26 said:


> and...?


I Enjoyed it. Great taste

Tight draw and didn't have a screw nearby so I couldn't fully nub it since I don't have any of those tools yet.


----------



## Wildone

Famosos.....


----------



## George007

Working on one of my rental properties today. Nice hot and humid day for a Habano. Rain came and took a break. Romeo Y Julieta #3 Tubos. These are best when they are well aged. I would say box worthy due to the low cost and value.


----------



## harley33

Beautiful day. Mid 70s and a slight breeze.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Don Alejandro Lagunita's
Little Sumpin ale.
Not too shabby :wink2:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a BCJ on a hot and muggy evening.


----------



## avitti

MGR
Going to light this baby up in a little while from now. Some say these are special occasion cigars.I dont adhere to this notion because no one is promised tomorrow. If you feel that this needs a special day to smoke--June *28th 2016-from the dawn of time to time in perpetuum no other day will have this date. This day is then unique,which makes it one of a kind which makes this a special occasion. So like the man said-if you gotem smoke em.

** On a side note: Want to thank Tony Brooklyn for turning me on to my 1st MGR.. My wallet on the other hand doesn't share the feeling though.........:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

avitti said:


> If you feel that this needs a special day to smoke--June 26th 2016-from the dawn of time to time in perpetuum no other day will have this date. This day is then unique,which makes it one of a kind which makes this a special occasion. So like the man said-if you gotem smoke em.


It's an especially auspicious occasion since this particular June 26th falls on the 28th!

Enjoy!

BRC for my 1st tonight. Don't know what'll be on-deck, but the wife went up early with a headache and I got an early start on my evening smoke. So a follow-up is almost a sure thing. I know it may sound as though I'm celebrating her pain, but it's actually in appreciation of her graciousness for exempting from sharing it!


----------



## avitti

curmudgeonista said:


> It's an especially auspicious occasion since this particular June 26th falls on the 28th!
> 
> Enjoy!
> !


oops--well that makes it an even more special occasion.....

i'll have to *edit the date


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Partagas short iced coffee.
Peace!


----------



## rockethead26

TonyBrooklyn said:


> V.R Don Alejandro Lagunita's
> Little Sumpin ale.
> Not too shabby :wink2:


Those Little Sumpin ales are pretty tasty. Currently, my wife's favorite bottled beer. I like em too!


----------



## avitti

Aniversario--ERDM


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & coffee...


----------



## Rondo

M2


----------



## avitti

Bolivar Petit Belicosos


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & Sweet Tea......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina Famoso and an Arizona white and black tea.
Damn that's a big can and a lot of tea for 99 cents.
But then that V.R is a lot of SEEGAR for around 5 bucks!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Trying to shake off a craptacular day with an HUHC.


----------



## Wildone

Church & beer...


----------



## Grey Goose

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## avitti

Ramon Allones Short Perfecto with Verona coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Pan & coffee...


----------



## avitti

Hoyo DC


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & soda.....


----------



## Sprouthog

Bcj


----------



## TCstr8

HU Mag 46

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

Monarch & beer...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Monte #5

Second CC ever and wow is this thing tasty!

I have only one problem with the cigar...... I'm enjoying it way too much and there is simply not enough of it 



















"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced Java T.G.I.F


----------



## MaxG

First El Principe from a SEP (I think) 15 box. Very muted at first. But improved in the second third.


Will rest them for another 6 months or so.




- MG


----------



## avitti

08 Party Lusi----Breakfast smoke-the years have taken off the rough edges..quite enjoyable ...... and i blame the custom bastages for making me run out of small morning smokes


----------



## avitti

Choix Supreme for lunch


----------



## Frinkiac7

Had a ERDM CS at a B&M in the airport yesterday waiting to fly out. Wasn't bad but nothing of those classic ERDM flavors I love. Looked at the box on the shelf and it was a 2012. I've heard the 15s are smoking great though.


----------



## fimpster

Monte 5. 

My first Montecristo. I've got some 4's resting a couple months now, but I recently aquired this 5 that already had some sleep, so now that it's been sitting in my humi for a couple weeks I fired it up. 

Mmmm, I am enjoying this smoke! I will be putting my Modus to work on this one!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Diplomaticos No.4.

MOLASSES, MOLASSES, MOLASSES! (yum)


----------



## MDinius

Party Mille Fleur


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & coffee...









All the Best,
David


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

erdm demi tasse coffee to go.
Not a bad stick for the money Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Fons. & coffee...


----------



## Wildone

E 2 & Weller 107...


----------



## Rondo

ERdM Demitasse









Burn and flavors much more enjoyable after a years nap.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying my Sunday morning, coffee and a Quintero Favorito. I usually find the Favorito to be slightly on the easy side for a draw when using a punch but today it's really on the tight side....wish I had Modus tool.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & choc Milk... Happy Sunday...


----------



## knilas

2010

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An HUHC after breakfast.
H Upmann #2 as i type.
Peace to all.


----------



## Cletus

Winding down my Sunday with an SP Molino.


----------



## Wildone

M.G.E. & beer, waiting for a Firework Display...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_HAPPY 4TH Of JULY TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

Trini Reyes and Coffee.


----------



## Wildone

Reyes & coffee, on this beautiful 4th of July Morning...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PLPC on a hot afternoon.
Happy 4th of July!


----------



## TCstr8

Relegated to the garage on this rainy 4th.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Fuerza.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Boli PC. Draw is a bit tighter than a month or so back. 









What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Hudabear

Champagne InHand said:


> Boli PC. Draw is a bit tighter than a month or so back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Right picture?


----------



## MaxG

Monte #3 with a Cuba Libre. Fantastic. I know the Monte 4 lust rampant, and I don't deny it, but the #3 does so much more for me. YMMV.


- MG


----------



## Dual-500

Smoked a San Cristobal La Fuerza this afternoon - passed out a El Morro to a homeless guy and lit up with him.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones on a hot and muggy evening.

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hudabear said:


> Right picture?


Wrong cigar entered. Parti Mille Fleur.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer playing Croquet with the Family...


----------



## Regiampiero

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _HAPPY 4TH Of JULY TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> Trini Reyes and Coffee.


To you as well, and hopefully one day we'll celebrate with and edition esclusiva US.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Jordan23

M2
.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. I trust everyone had a great holiday. Slow start for me this morning. PLPC and an iced coffee. Peace to all!


----------



## MaxG

PLPC, first of a cab of 50, EML MAY 15, with a coffee. On the patio in air so humid you risk drowning by breathing. 


- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes after some waffles and coffee.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really enjoying the nub of a Parti Short this afternoon making the most of the MODUS tool.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & Mojito...


----------



## Cletus

I'm thoroughly enjoying a Picador on a stupid hot evening. These are solid cigars.


----------



## Turkmen




----------



## ForceofWill

Got these not too long ago but couldn't resist. Still a little wet but great.


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2. Aged 1 year and my God is it good. Perfect for a humid day after work.


----------



## Rondo

M pe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 first Seegar of the day.
Boy i needed that!:grin2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Racc


----------



## Sprouthog

RA Allones Superiore


----------



## Grey Goose

This little biach is rolled damn tight, and the filler seems very compacted.








Hopefully it will open up as I get thru this 3rd...

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Bird-Dog

'10 Partagas PCE - the little engine that could








(file photo)


----------



## Grey Goose

Grey Goose said:


> This little biach is rolled damn tight, and the filler seems very compacted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will open up as I get thru this 3rd...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


Better but still no cigar... lol









Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Grey Goose

Makeshift Modus...







@curmudgeonista

Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Super Partagas iced coffee peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I might have to dig out a Boli Libertador for tonight. These have some age. DEC 2013 date. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## BMWBen

Champagne InHand said:


> I might have to dig out a Boli Libertador for tonight. These have some age. DEC 2013 date.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


Have you smoked one before? I've been wondering how those are


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BMWBen said:


> Have you smoked one before? I've been wondering how those are


Just smoked through a ten box 4th of July.
They are outstanding.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

To damn hot too cook.:frown2:
Cold cuts for dinner.:wink2:
H Upmann #2 gets the call for desert.:vs_cool:


----------



## justice123

Just had a Liga Privada #9 what a complete let down. Aged it and rested it. IMHO it doesn't live up to the hype or cost at all. I was really looking forward to this cigar. This is my second one, the first was the same, so I thought I should give it another chance. I have gad may cigars half the cost that blow the Privada away.


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & water...









All the Best,
David


----------



## TCstr8

My first Monte #2. Still partial to RASS

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

Enjoying an HDM this hot Friday evening


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a beautiful Mag46 on a quiet evening.










The hummingbirds keep coming by but I'm not fast enough to snap their photo.


----------



## selpo

Beautiful view @Cletus!


----------



## TCstr8

I'll second that @Cletus

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Frinkiac7

Tried one of my LGC MDO#4 right off the truck because the rest of my sticks are still iffy from over-humidification. OCT 15. 
Box smell of these is pure tobacco as is the taste...no other flavors at this point. Almost tastes like the crisp tobacco flavor you find in good cigarettes like a Dunhill. There was the occasional hint of sweetness that hints at what these can be with appropriate age and good rest. LGC is one of my favorite flavor profiles so I have great expectations for these. They're going into a fresh, clean cooler for a long nap.


----------



## Cletus

selpo said:


> Beautiful view @*Cletus*!





TCstr8 said:


> I'll second that @*Cletus*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks @selpo and @TCstr8 !
Yes, the view is better than we expected. We're renting a mountain house for a long weekend. Good stuff!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

R.G.C. & coffee...


----------



## Frinkiac7

08 Sancho Panza Non Plus...last from a box split I did way back in the day with Colin! Still very good although the salt flavor was hard to find until the second half...first half was all cream. Great with coffee!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PLPC on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Grey Goose

About to liberate this from it's tubo bondage...










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

P.B.P. & Mojito...


----------



## rockethead26

After a four hour hike up on the peaks with my wife today and an hour at the local brewery for a beer and a burger, I broke out my first H Upmann Royal Robusto out of my first box of CC's. It has about three weeks on it and it was a very pleasant smoke. I'll pull another one after three months to compare notes. After, I set up my small scope for a peek at the moon. Great day!


----------



## Frinkiac7

Wrapped up the night sitting outside reading with one of my PLPC from DIC 08. This is a good one...cured of the "gas" it had before...nubbed it!


----------



## Wildone

M 4 & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## harley33

A couple on the course Friday afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of HUHC'S while lounging around.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## selpo

harley33 said:


> A couple on the course Friday afternoon.


Lived in the North hills for a while and enjoyed playing Treesdale, Wildwood and Old Stonewall.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BMWBen said:


> Have you smoked one before? I've been wondering how those are


These are Sublime. But a head cold has got in my way. Nothing but a Parti Mille Fleur today. I should have enjoyed it much more but those are the breaks.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

Lons & water...


----------



## UBC03

Sitting on the deck hoping I lose some ebay bids on pipes. .so far I'm 5 for 5..not good

Edit; 6 for 6
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frinkiac7

Partagas PCE '10 for breakfast with berries and coffee.

SLR DC '09 at night...part of my control experiment from my over-humidified stash. Noticeably humid but not bad...first quarter was spicy almost like a Partagas...second half had tangy notes and crisp tobacco, hints of the apricot you sometimes get with this...last quarter was humid and dull. Overall still too muted due to over-humidification but am glad these aren't totally ruined. Luckily there are 40+ left to go!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS iced coffee hope everyone had a great weekend.:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ERDMCS iced coffee hope everyone had a great weekend.:vs_cool:


Thanks for the 'hit' Tone. I may have to go to college to find out how to write on your profile page...LMAO X 3


----------



## GunHand

avitti said:


> Thanks for the 'hit' Tone. I may have to go to college to find out how to write on your profile page...LMAO X 3


 No kidding!!!:surprise::smile2::vs_laugh:


----------



## Grey Goose

Partagas Mille Fleurs, a little flyfishing, and an afternoon walk with my wife along the river... 

...excelente combinaci'on. ;-)


----------



## Wildone

P.L.B. & beer...


----------



## Frinkiac7

09 PLPC for breakfast with coffee

13 RASS after dinner with some Laphroaig


----------



## Frinkiac7

LGC MDO No 4, coffee, strawberries, toast. Heaven. These smoke like a dream...great draw and tons of smoke.


----------



## Wildone

Corona & Root beer Float...


----------



## Champagne InHand

OMG. I forgot how awesome these are. 
Bolivar Libertador. Feeling like Fidel once did!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & beer...


----------



## MaxG

Celebrating my 50th with a Cohiba Piramides Extra. As we speak. Type. Write. Communicate. 


- MG


----------



## selpo

MaxG said:


> Celebrating my 50th with a Cohiba Piramides Extra. As we speak. Type. Write. Communicate.
> 
> - MG


Many Happy Returns of the day, @MaxG!!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Happy Birthday @MaxG!

Nice pick for your BD smoke!


----------



## Navistar

Happy BD!


----------



## Wildone

MaxG said:


> Celebrating my 50th with a Cohiba Piramides Extra. As we speak. Type. Write. Communicate.
> 
> - MG


Enjoy... Happy B-Day...


----------



## Grey Goose

Wish I could go back and do my 50th again @MaxG, ahh, hope you're enjoying your landmark BDay as much as I enjoyed mine! ;-)

Happy birthday young man!


----------



## avitti

Rascc--Verona dark


----------



## Champagne InHand

BBF. It was really tasty. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## UBC03

avitti said:


> Rascc--Verona dark


You consumed more healthy food in your breakfast bowl than I've had in six months.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Floated the upper CDA river this morning, enjoyed a HdM Double Coronas, both ended almost simultaneously... perfection.


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro (Alex) custom Prince (rolled at the Hotel Comodoro in Havana). Notice the shag foot, both before and after the flame:



















Enjoy your evening, gentlemen.


----------



## harley33

Enjoying my favorite R&J


----------



## Sprouthog

Epi1


----------



## fimpster

HU PC. The draw is a tad tight, but it's an otherwise excellent cigar.


----------



## Wildone

H.S.J. & beer...


----------



## Navistar

Wildone said:


> H.S.J. & beer...


Almost as difficult to get that beer as it is to get a cc here in Colorado. Nice combo.


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

Bonita & water...


----------



## rockethead26

Happy 50th MaxG! Still a spring chicken!


----------



## rockethead26

avitti said:


> Rascc--Verona dark


I see you have all the proper food groups represented. Gold star for you!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PL Picador on a cool evening.


----------



## harley33

Sally


----------



## ForceofWill

Mag 46 with some Highland Park 25yr


----------



## selpo

RASS! Almost forgot to take a photo, it was so good!


----------



## selpo

ForceofWill said:


> Mag 46 with some Highland Park 25yr


Great combo! My first cc was the Mag 46 with a 21 yr Glenfiddich at Dubai Airport- need to revisit the HU 46 again, Enjoy!!


----------



## Rondo

rascc


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> rascc
> 
> View attachment 82425


Must be a trick of the camera, but that certainly looks bigger, more RASS-like.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC X2 coffee and toast.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

du Roi & coffee...


----------



## Rondo

curmudgeonista said:


> Must be a trick of the camera, but that certainly looks bigger, more RASS-like.


Probably was. I looked on the green box and couldn't find any info.
2:00 minor for fraudulent posting.


----------



## Grey Goose

Good morning fella's.

Nice cup of camp coffee, and a RyJ Coronitas En Cedro... was a little rough looking, and a tad soft, but it smoked and tasted GRRRREAT! ;-)


----------



## Cletus

SP Molino on a hot afternoon.


----------



## TCstr8

Partagas Serie E No. 2.

Probably #2 on my list of CCs (limited experience so far). Has a little of that taste in a RASS...still can't figure out what that taste is.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.C. & Mojito....


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Hoyo and coffee










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## MaxG

Cletus said:


> Enjoying a PL Picador on a cool evening.


I can't even imagine a "cool evening" right now.

- MG


----------



## harley33

05 P2


----------



## Wildone

S.P. late Eve smoke, watching the new Tarzan movie....


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2


----------



## George007

Cohiba Siglo II.


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & Frap... Happy Sunday...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*GOD how i love Sundays! Peace* :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced Coffee .
I trust everyone had a great weekend.
Peace.:vs_cool:


----------



## Grey Goose

Good morning guys... 
A little punch and some some fresh ground Black Dog coffee...
Yum!










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Hudabear

Also last night. Curiosity got the better of me and I lit up one of the Jose L. Piedra. Glad I did because I found some mold on the wrapper which led to me opening all the boxes of 5 to inspect the rest and wipe accordingly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Cletus

It's rainy and windy so I've taken refuge on the covered front porch. 
Enjoying a Trini Rey while catching up on the forums.


----------



## Wildone

P # 2 & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced coffee 
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really enjoyed an aged Boli Royal Corona. Stuck on vacation. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## George007

Cohiba Robusto.... If you have not had one I would jump on that. Let them age for a little while and you have yourself a very nice treat.


----------



## MaxG

Hudabear said:


> Also last night. Curiosity got the better of me and I lit up one of the Jose L. Piedra. Glad I did because I found some mold on the wrapper which led to me opening all the boxes of 5 to inspect the rest and wipe accordingly.


And, what did you think?

I use to save the clipped caps of my JLPs and smoke them in a pipe. Ok, weird, I guess. But I prefer "avant garde."

Oh, and I think asphalt and napalm are coveted tobacco flavor.

- MG


----------



## Hudabear

MaxG said:


> And, what did you think?
> 
> I use to save the clipped caps of my JLPs and smoke them in a pipe. Ok, weird, I guess. But I prefer "avant garde."
> 
> Oh, and I think asphalt and napalm are coveted tobacco flavor.
> 
> - MG


It was ok. I could taste potential but it just wasn't there. At least not yet. I only got them about a week ago and after two weeks of travel time I should have let it nap more. I'll revisit in a few weeks. I've heard good things about these budget smokes which is why I bought them in the first place.


----------



## MaxG

Last night, on Hatteras. After a pound and a half of Alaskan snow and king crab legs with family. Rivers of rum, sun, ocean breeze, and not a thought of work or the "real" world. Niiiiiiiiiiiice...


- MG


----------



## MaxG

Hudabear said:


> It was ok. I could taste potential but it just wasn't there. At least not yet. I only got them about a week ago and after two weeks of travel time I should have let it nap more. I'll revisit in a few weeks. I've heard good things about these budget smokes which is why I bought them in the first place.


They actually never "get there." JLPs are Cuba's reminder that "even our crap is better than 98% of NCs."

I respect that.

And you'll find dozens in my humidor. :smile2:

- MG


----------



## Hudabear

MaxG said:


> They actually never "get there." JLPs are Cuba's reminder that "even our crap is better than 98% of NCs."
> 
> I respect that.
> 
> And you'll find dozens in my humidor. :smile2:
> 
> - MG


I definitely enjoyed the nuances I did pick up with RH still too high. I'm a big fan of the sweet tobacco.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hudabear said:


> It was ok. I could taste potential but it just wasn't there. At least not yet. I only got them about a week ago and after two weeks of travel time I should have let it nap more. I'll revisit in a few weeks. I've heard good things about these budget smokes which is why I bought them in the first place.


I wouldn't expect to much from them. Short filler floor sweepings and i would imagine pubic hairs. These are not the top shelf of Cuban Marca's no matter how long they age. IMHO a turd will always be a turd.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO imho the best of the Marca:vs_cool:


----------



## Hudabear

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wouldn't expect to much from them. Short filler floor sweepings and i would imagine pubic hairs. These are not the top shelf of Cuban Marca's no matter how long they age. IMHO a turd will always be a turd.:vs_laugh:


A little snarky. I'm sorry I don't smoke your level of quality smokes.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones before the torch:










And after:










7" monster custom rolled Cubans are a real treat. Not for the faint of heart.

Reynaldo is rolling some Sublimes with a shaggy foot for me right now. Well, next week, actually. Mostly he rolls a closed foot like this cigar, but I like to be a pain...

Several of the Cuban custom rollers are great blenders as well. Rey is one of the best. Think very strong Cohiba and old school Partagas having a party...


----------



## bpegler

Hudabear said:


> A little snarky. I'm sorry I don't smoke your level of quality smokes.


It's just Tony being his cigar snobby self. JLPs are mixed filler, and are man made, not machine made. No weird hairs.

Btw, I'm a terrible cigar snob as well, but I can appreciate a good value as well. I think JLPs are a tremendous value. Now Guantanameras make me puke, but that's just me. Somebody smokes them, just not me.


----------



## Grey Goose

Hudabear said:


> A little snarky. I'm sorry I don't smoke your level of quality smokes.


Was he a little snarky, perhaps, was he spot on, no question although painted with a broad brush stroke to be sure.

But at the end of the day, it really doesn't matter though brother, like you have pointed out previously, its all about learning for you at this point, if you didn't buy them you wouldn't be able to tell all the "I remember when I was new I bought a box of JLP's..." stories. ;-)

If you're looking for an inexpensive Cuban marca there are several that stand out, but the RG Perlas might be a logical next step up.

Rafael Gonzalez M. Perlas Cigars - Cuban Cigars Reviews

Contrast that with (Don't know what vitola you have, but they're pretty much all the same);

http://www.cigars-review.org/Jose-L.-Piedra-Petit-Cazadores.htm

Good luck and long ashes regardless.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Been enjoying some Parti Shorts and had a well aged Bolivar Royal Corona that was almost magical this afternoon. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Can I get any opinions on the Fonseca habanos? I've put off buying any as the prices seem almost too low. 

For great value, IMHO, purchasing Parti Shorts and Bolivar Corona juniors seem to very much justify their <$4/stick cost. 

Juan Lopez are terrific is you can have the patience to age them a few years too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## bpegler

Champagne InHand said:


> Can I get any opinions on the Fonseca habanos? I've put off buying any as the prices seem almost too low.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


The Fonsecas are very, very light. If you enjoy Bolis and Party's, you might find them lacking.


----------



## avitti

Hudabear said:


> Even when I'm not new I'll probably still be buying the cazadores.
> Why is everyone on their high horses today?


That's an easy one to answer - Full Moon tonight !!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sorry, but I have to agree with @*TonyBrooklyn*. I've tried over and over to like JLP's. But that dog won't hunt. The only thing I've ever found interesting about them is seeing how far I can flick 'em in the yard after choking down the first inch and then deciding I shouldn't have even lit the dang thing. Not snobby, or snarky. I just lack the masochistic tendencies required of JLP smokers. (THAT was snarky!)

And, yes, they are handmade since 2002, though still _tripa cortas_. Before that they were machine made. The only MM Cubans now are ICT products like Guano-ton-amera, minis, and such. No HSA products are machine made. That review site someone sited is full of ancient info. Should have been updated ages ago. Irresponsible to leave outdated info on current products, if you ask me.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

avitti said:


> That's an easy one to answer - Full Moon tonight !!


That's right huh? Gonna have to light a stick tonight and spend some time howling at the moon...

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## avitti

First------what's a JLP......only kidding..Myself i really don't care for them. Then again i really didn't enjoy the RyJ Hermosa 2 that everyone else seemed to love..You like what you like and that's that.

Just lit this 06 Funndie


----------



## Cletus

Went for a ride after work.
Ran into TURKEYS!!!



















Made it back home before rains.
I'm enjoying a '12 Mag 46 with a tall G&T.


----------



## UBC03

You could wrap a swisher in a havana band and my moochin buddies will wet themselves.. So I ordered some to give out to guys that keep eye balling my top shelf but knew better. Plus it sounds like a good golf cigar. Less than 2$ why the hell not. If I hate em, my buddies will smoke anything so they won't sit around long.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Retracted.


----------



## BMWBen

Hudabear said:


> Even when I'm not new I'll probably still be buying the cazadores.
> Why is everyone on their high horses today? If you want to talk crap cigars grey goose we could talk PIF.


Not very cool to insult free cigars, especially all good smokes. It's not like it was a gurkha sampler..
JLP's are crap anyone will tell you that, its not an insult or to be taken personally.


----------



## Wildone

P 2 & Mojito...


----------



## selpo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> SCDLH EL MORRO imho the best of the Marca:vs_cool:


 @TonyBrooklyn, have you tasted the 2016 la Fuerza? Rob from FOH seems to be very high on the 2016 release- I am debating between this and the El principe, which I know is one of @curmudgeonista's favorite.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I picked up a couple JLP's to try, although it will never be a go to stick for me I can see it having a place in my humidor. I have buddies that don't smoke a lot but want a Cuban stick, or for golf (if I ever find the time), a night of heavy drinking etc, basically for an activity that if I set it down and I forget it oh well. But if I want a relaxing stick I'll reach for others every time. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

@curmudgeonista- Jack, I would love to have your opinion too regarding the Scdlh line. Thank you.


----------



## Bird-Dog

selpo said:


> @*curmudgeonista*- Jack, I would love to have your opinion too regarding the Scdlh line. Thank you.


I'm not going to be much help. The El Principe is the only SCdlH I've ever smoked.

Sure, I've lusted after virtually every other vitola in that marca. But I've yet to actually pull the trigger on any besides the humble little EP.

So, I'm as curious as you are to hear what someone with more extensive experience with them has to say.


----------



## selpo

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm not going to be much help. The El Principe is the only SCdlH I've ever smoked.
> 
> Sure, I've lusted after virtually every other vitola in that marca. But I've yet to actually pull the trigger on any besides the humble little EP.
> 
> So, I'm as curious as you are to hear what someone with more extensive experience with them has to say.


Thank you Jack. I appreciate your input and respect your opinion plus I think our tastes are similar. I will keep you posted, I may just buy some of each, TOS box code is supposed to be consistent for 2015 and 2016.


----------



## Grey Goose

Okay... I will put the needle back on the record...lol.

Gonna step outside and enjoy myself a nice fat Upmann. ;-)










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hudabear said:


> A little snarky. I'm sorry I don't smoke your level of quality smokes.


I am sorry Mr Soprano next time i shall sugar coat for you.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

selpo said:


> @TonyBrooklyn, have you tasted the 2016 la Fuerza? Rob from FOH seems to be very high on the 2016 release- I am debating between this and the El principe, which I know is one of @curmudgeonista's favorite.


No i can't say i have tasted the 2016. The last box i had was from 13. I am sure they are fine smokes, i like the whole SCDLH line. The EL MORRO to me is just my personal favorite.:vs_cool:


----------



## Hudabear

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am sorry Mr Soprano next time i shall sugar coat for you.:vs_laugh:


Call me tony lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and an Expresso. I know i know a hard way to start the morning. But i need an eye opener. My friend Gary's mom had passed 84 years old GOD rest her soul. The Wake was a big party lots of alcohol. Just the way she would have wanted it. We will all miss her.0


----------



## MaxG

Just finished a Rafael Gonzalez Petit Corona, ULE OCT 15.

Probably the best stick I've had ROTT. Toast, toasted tobacco, some bitter chocolate, leather. Just wonderful.

Sort of like the love child of a Monte and an early 2000s Bolivar. Really enjoyed this C&C (under $5 / ea).



- MG


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH LA PUNTA after a burger and a Seltzer water.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ran down to the pork store saw an old friend. Just picked up his package at the post office. So i invited him over grilling some sausage for dinner. Oh did i forget to mention he got a box of Montie #2's. Guess what i am smoking.:wink2:


----------



## StogieNinja

*I'm cleaning up this garbage, and we're moving on.

Be respectful. If someone is disrespectful, DO NOT RESPOND IN KIND, simply report it and walk away. If you cannot handle that, don't let the door hit you on the way out.

Thank you.*


----------



## knilas

D6 and Eliot Ness

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

knilas said:


> D6 and Eliot Ness
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


How do you like the D6? I've eyed those, but the pricetag relative to the D4/D5 keeps me away.


----------



## Hudabear

knilas said:


> D6 and Eliot Ness
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Eliot ness amber by Great Lakes?


----------



## Wildone

T .R.T. & beer


----------



## Grey Goose

Another Upmann and a delicious Grand Teton Brewing "208"...










...Yum.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Grey Goose

As I was posting that I realized I forgot to post these of a Punch Coronation from early this morning heading out to cast some flies on the St Joe...



















Was a great little smoke.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## talisker10

Monte no. 5. Small smoke, big flavors of cappuccino and spice. Very nice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 lemon lime seltzer water.
Almost out of these i hope my package lands soon.
Doesn't look good stuck 3 days at JFK.:frown2:


----------



## Rondo

Wildone said:


> T .R.T. & beer


Man, I wish the T would come back.


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I wouldn't expect to much from them. Short filler floor sweepings and i would imagine pubic hairs. These are not the top shelf of Cuban Marca's no matter how long they age. IMHO a turd will always be a turd.:vs_laugh:


It may be a turd, but it an authentic Puban.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> It may be a turd, but it an authentic Puban.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Grey Goose

Hey guys, a quick although prudent digression if I may...

I am getting older, and am less apt to suffer what I perceive as insult or injury these days.

That is unlikely to change, but one thing I have never forgotten and has served me well over the years was some advice my Dad gave me as a young man, he said when things are not clear, and you struggle with what to do in a given situation_, _"_just do the next right indicated thing_".

So without rehashing the details, or trying to assign either guilt or innocence, I would like to extend an apology to @Hudabear for my part in our squabble yesterday, I'd also like to apologize to Gary @Cigary who was simply trying to resolve the thing and I was not instrumental in that effort, and finally, I apologize to you guys, my Habanos Cigar Culture brothers for interrupting your enjoyment of this thread which we all dig so much in its unadulterated form.

Disculpas a mis hermanos!

...Okay lets resume our cubans, I'm gonna have a myself a Mojito! LOL


----------



## Sprouthog

Scdlh ep


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_GOD IS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Fundadores 2005. Gentle but complex.


----------



## Wildone

M.T. & beer...


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi


----------



## Cigary

Grey Goose said:


> Hey guys, a quick although prudent digression if I may...
> 
> I am getting older, and am less apt to suffer what I perceive as insult or injury these days.
> 
> That is unlikely to change, but one thing I have never forgotten and has served me well over the years was some advice my Dad gave me as a young man, he said when things are not clear, and you struggle with what to do in a given situation_, _"_just do the next right indicated thing_".
> 
> So without rehashing the details, or trying to assign either guilt or innocence, I would like to extend an apology to @Hudabear for my part in our squabble yesterday, I'd also like to apologize to Gary @Cigary who was simply trying to resolve the thing and I was not instrumental in that effort, and finally, I apologize to you guys, my Habanos Cigar Culture brothers for interrupting your enjoyment of this thread which we all dig so much in its unadulterated form.
> 
> Disculpas a mis hermanos!
> 
> ...Okay lets resume our cubans, I'm gonna have a myself a Mojito! LOL


Well done and well said and makes me proud to serve as a Moderator when members can do "the right thing"...takes guts to step up some times in spite of our own flaws...which everyone of us have. Who's up for a rousing rendition of Kumbaya?


----------



## Grey Goose

Cigary said:


> Well done and well said and makes me proud to serve as a Moderator when members can do "the right thing"...takes guts to step up some times in spite of our own flaws...which everyone of us have. Who's up for a rousing rendition of Kumbaya?


LOL, well, thanks Gary, appreciated your involvement and value your advice.

...I suppose I am more of a tortoise and less of a hare when it comes to these things.

Now, let's get our Habanos herf on, shall we... ;-)


----------



## avitti

Cigary said:


> Who's up for a rousing rendition of Kumbaya?


I was counting on Michael row the boat ashore..then again you can't all ways get what you want.............................


----------



## Grey Goose

avitti said:


> I was counting on Michael row the boat ashore..then again you can't all ways get what you want.............................


...but if you try sometimes, you just might find, you get what you need.

@*Cigary* ...;-)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC iced coffee T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Shunamaji

Starting out the morning with a rascc










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cat12

Didn't have a chance to post my vacation photos with my friends. St. John USVI


----------



## UBC03

Beautiful view bro..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

m_cat12 said:


> Didn't have a chance to post my vacation photos with my friends. St. John USVI


Spectacular I hope you had/ Have a great time! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Long day boy was it hot mercury climbed to 99 degrees.
Short smoke then a am heading for the A/C.
Trini Reyes Seltzer water get the call!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

I've been wanting a smoke for days, but after working in the heat all day ,I can't bring myself to leave the ac when I get home. But it's still better than winter, so I'm not b#tchin.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & Mojito...


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying a '99 VR Clasico on a hot-as-balls evening.


----------



## avitti

Earlier this evening -Monte Esp 2










Now a SLR A


----------



## TCstr8

HdM Epicure Especial MAE JUN15

1st one of these. Will buy more.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG

avitti said:


> Now a SLR A


66.6 degrees, the humidor of the Beast.

>

- MG


----------



## avitti

MaxG said:


> 66.6 degrees, the humidor of the Beast.
> 
> >
> 
> - MG


No, that would be 666 degrees....one helluva a hot smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and Iced Coffee figure i better smoke now before the mercury climbs. Gonna be another scorcher.
Peace:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG

Bolivar Coronas Junior, ULA MAR 15.

Still pegging pretty high on the "dud" meter, but some welcome glimpses of hope in the 2nd half. I'll try another 6 months down.


- MG


----------



## Wildone

Príncipe & coffee...


----------



## Cletus

Saw some more turkeys on my ride this morning. There were quite a few chicks but I was unable to get their picture.










Enjoying a Picador while the dog and cat check out the birds.


----------



## TCstr8

Monte #4, not sure how long I want to be out in this heat and humidity.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Famosos & water...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

6:30 and its still 93 outside:surprise:
That's okay gotta go pick up my girl.
Just Bought an old mercury sable moon roof ice cold A/C.
Its perfect for smoking cigars.
Gonna test it out taking a Boli Coronas Giganties for the ride.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Arias custom Prince. Some storms are moving in and cooling things off a little.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just Bought an old mercury sable moon roof ice cold A/C.
> Its perfect for smoking cigars.


Good luck with the car bro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Good luck with the car bro


Thanks Vit its a great smoking car.
Gonna use it to bang around

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero with an iced coffee after breakfast.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Fired up my first Partagas Mille Fleurs, a nice surprise from how it was described. It's hot and humid this morning, but not sure if that's affecting things. So far so good though.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

898 UV & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## avitti

Upmann 1/2 corona


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PLPC after a hot, muggy hike with the family.


----------



## ForceofWill

BPC and Manhattan

You know I love this combo when I just type "B" on my phone and the keyboard gives me "BPC and Manhattan" automatically hahaha.


----------



## avitti

Trinidad Coloniales 14---smoking especially well for a young cigar


----------



## ForceofWill

Keeping it brand loyal with a BBF


----------



## UBC03

Thunderstorm rolled through dropped the temp 15°..and ended my yard work. .









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

My birthday smoke 







Cedar, light brown sugar earthy but a different type of earthy. The retroX is maple syrup covered cashews. 














A lot of vanilla bean in this nub. What a pleasure this stick is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday bro

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Happy Birthday!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chris80 said:


> My birthday smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar, light brown sugar earthy but a different type of earthy. The retroX is maple syrup covered cashews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Chris80

Thank you everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Happy Bday Chris! Party hardy... LOL. ;-)


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, young man.


----------



## Wildone

C.F.C..... tried to smoke it but only made it half way wonder if it's even Cuban tobacco...








Asked my daughter if she would pick me something good... P.1 shows up. She has fantastic taste...


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> My birthday smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cedar, light brown sugar earthy but a different type of earthy. The retroX is maple syrup covered cashews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of vanilla bean in this nub. What a pleasure this stick is!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Lost my virginity today. Monte #5. Rested it a week and couldn't take it anymore. I liked it a lot. I have one more. I could see myself buying a box in the future.


----------



## Dual-500

Ams417 said:


> Lost my virginity today. Monte #5. Rested it a week and couldn't take it anymore. I liked it a lot. I have one more. I could see myself buying a box in the future.


Good that you have a couple of them. That' something I always do when giving someone a cigar to test out- I always give out a least 2, they can get a good assessment of them.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS iced coffee another scorcher today.
Stay cool peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Drummerguy1584

@Chris80 -happy birthday!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Grey Goose

Good morning Hermanos...









"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a Steak dinner.


----------



## Chris80

Thank you again everyone for the birthday wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer...


----------



## Grey Goose

Just am having a HDM Epi No. 2... I don't smoke these often... but I should, very nice ride!


----------



## Cletus

HUHC after dinner on a pleasant evening.


----------



## Grey Goose

Monte No. 5 from 2008... thanks to my kind friend Kyle.

Very nice!










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Cigary

Grey Goose said:


> Monte No. 5 from 2008... thanks to my kind friend Kyle.
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


Jealous...blow some smoke thisaway.:smile2:


----------



## Grey Goose

Cigary said:


> Jealous...blow some smoke thisaway.:smile2:


Done.

The smoke might not make it there, but the goodwill most certainly will.

Cheers. ;-)

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Grey Goose

Hate to see it go... where's Jack when you need him...lol.










"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Bolivar #2 Corona. Never got around to puffing one. Glad I did! Great cigar! Since I am at my home in FL for sometime I can take time and enjoy some of my new shipment.


----------



## Hudabear

Grey Goose said:


> Hate to see it go... where's Jack when you need him...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


I'm assuming because you want jack to hold it for you so you don't burn your fingers?? Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBf and a seltzer water :vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

Upmann Connie 1


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones by the pool.

Another very hot evening.


----------



## Cletus

Shaking off a crappy day with a great BCJ and a G&T.


----------



## Grey Goose

Hudabear said:


> I'm assuming because you want jack to hold it for you so you don't burn your fingers?? Lol


Well as nice as that would be, no, no that's not quite what I was inferring, I was actually wishing right then that I had a Modus Tool, and as Jack has a trunk full of them... well you get the point.

...cute though Huda, very cute.


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. & water...


----------



## Grey Goose

At friends for a small dinner party this evening, and I don't want to be the guy taking pictures of himself smoking a cigar, lol, which is a shame cause its an amazing spot, anyway, I brought a couple SLR Regios, and the host and I are enjoying them immensely!

The libation pairing is the Zaya rum we brought, works beautifully, as would be expected.

Have a great evening gents!

...ahhh. ;-)


Sent from my Samsung Smartphone


----------



## Rondo

scep


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Iced Coffee have a blessed day all.:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

RASS

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Don Alejandro Damn fine SEEGAR.:wink2:


----------



## Wildone

S.P.C. & Mojito...


----------



## Cletus

Picador on a hot evening.
(If you look closely enough you'll see a dogbutt above the cigar band)


----------



## Hudabear

Post 1000! The long awaited post has finally come to deliver us! Lol 
For this post I wanted something special so I decided after long debate to go with a PSD 4. My last of a fiver that I wish was a tenner. This post isn't just a look back at the last six months I've been here making stupid remarks and getting on the veterans' nerves, but it's a nod in the direction of all the great brothers and sisters that kept me coming back for more. Without your help I'd be lost and probably would have not made it through the noob stage of this wonderful hobby. This post is a nod to the camaraderie shared and the laughs passed along these past six months. Although it's a team effort this wouldn't be an acceptance speech without singling out a few that went above and beyond. @Rondo starting with a random bomb and teaching me privately how to set up my Tupperware and answer other random questions, talk about Jewish stuffs, all with the patience of steel. @UBC03 for commiserating about such a terrible city for professional sports, back and forth banter, and overall great guy to get to know and shoot the breeze with. Makes me laugh even when he almost loses an eye. @curmudgeonista for putting up with my incessant PMs regarding everything under the sun in the world of cigars and having the patience and understanding to deal with me. @TCstr8 @MyFatherFan @Cigary @SoCal Gunner @Drummerguy1584 all for being reliable when looking for interesting exciting and humorous conversation. If I forgot anyone specific I sincerely apologize but they're motioning me to get off the stage. I look forward to getting to know some of you like I know the above group of individuals.

As for the contest I have not checked who the winner is yet so it will be a surprise. If you are the winner please pm me your address and you will get your half eaten smokes.


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Very well said @Hudabear, I hope to be able to post something so eloquently said when I hit the 1k benchmark as well. Glad you're here!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Hudabear

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Very well said @Hudabear, I hope to be able to post something to eloquently said when I hit the 1k benchmark as well. Glad you're here!
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Thanks brother. Now if you'll excuse me I have a day's worth of posting to catch up on lol


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hudabear said:


> Thanks brother. Now if you'll excuse me *I have a day's worth of posting to catch up on *lol


Rigged!

__________________________

Thanks for the mention @*Hudabear*. You've certainly made it an interesting 5-years!

Oh wait, you say it's only been 6-months? Well then...










:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Thanks @Hudabear. ...GO BROWNS

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

If it's Brown flush it down. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> If it's Brown flush it down.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's a new one. ..damn sarcasm button isn't working.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What's the matter no one smokes anymore LOL!
ERDMCS iced coffee gonna be another hot one today.
Stay cool all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well heat wave is gonna break tomorrow thank GOD!
Almost 6 P.M its still 90 outside.:surprise:
PSD#4 and an Arrogant Bastard Ale.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a box-pressed Molino with a tall G&T before dinner.


----------



## Sprouthog

Huhc


----------



## bpegler

Another Alex Prince, watching the cooling rains come in. Temperatures in the 70s now.


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & Mojito...


----------



## Rondo

Pd4


----------



## MrCrowley39

Went for a budget (but still tasty to me) CC this morning while I wait for the brake work to be done on the vehicle....So glad this repair is under warranty, it won't dip into the cigar fund.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

Parti Mille Fleurs, and way too much coffee! LOL

The fly fishing was unreal this morning!


----------



## BigB2943

Romeo Juliet petit carona. Bit disappointed. Had relight a couple times. However I was driving with my windows open.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peace to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## BigB2943

All day smokes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigB2943

knilas said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


How is the draw?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Mag46 on a beautiful evening.


----------



## avitti

J.Lopez 1


----------



## Wildone

Punch...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Boli GM on a hot afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A couple of HUHC'S while running errands. I gotta say the heat is still with us.
The mercury dropped 10 degrees but the humidity climbed to 100%:surprise:


----------



## TCstr8

Draw is pretty tight. Seems to be listening up some. Not sure if normal for these long-uns.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

TCstr8 said:


> Draw is pretty tight. Seems to be listening up some. Not sure if normal for these long-uns.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Modus will fix that 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TCstr8

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Modus will fix that
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


The likelihood of me being able to use it and not pierce the wrapper on a 7.6" Lusitania is slim to none. Hell, I wouldn't trust me self not to hurt myself or ruin a short one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Romeo Y Julieta Churchill


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> The likelihood of me being able to use it and not pierce the wrapper on a 7.6" Lusitania is slim to none. Hell, I wouldn't trust me self not to hurt myself or ruin a short one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's actually easier to use than you'd think. I've only drawn blood once.

I learned to not hurriedly put it together in the dark.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

It was surprisingly easy for me to use on a punch coronation which was pretty small as well


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Wildone

Tubo & Milkshake...


----------



## Scap

Lusi and rum.


----------



## TCstr8

Drummerguy1584 said:


> It was surprisingly easy for me to use on a punch coronation which was pretty small as well
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Is this not recommended....










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

My first VR..tasty.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## knilas

BigB2943 said:


> How is the draw?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying this Monte #4 & coffee before I get ready for work.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero after brunch.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

VR Clasico and seltzer on a hot afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

520 & Mojito...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas corona iced coffee.

Top of the morning gents:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

Upmann half corona / some Verona coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just finished lunch heading out with.
SCDLH La Punta :vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & beer...


----------



## Grey Goose

Exhausted, hiked up to a mountain lake in Montana, fly fished all day with my 19 yr old son, just got home... ugh.

Not letting on to him though, LOL.

Had a RASS, and a Punch Punch today, thought of you guys when I did, cheers.

ZZzz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced coffee peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarrones.


----------



## bpegler

For anyone interested, this is a picture from "Dirty Ashes" showing one of Rey's rollers in his shop rolling Cimarrones. See the pile of cigars to the left of the roller, those are Cimarrones. One of the largest Cuban custom rolls, but not quite the largest.


----------



## Cletus

Having a very enjoyable after-dinner Party Habanero on a breezy evening.


----------



## Wildone

Torreon & beer...


----------



## Rondo

Demitasse









Good day to you all.


----------



## knilas

Upmann PC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO and a Sam Adams.
Fine cigar to cap off a near perfect day.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

It's stupid hot outside this evening. I've lit up a quick HUHC paired with ice water.


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & beer...


----------



## Grey Goose

Am enjoying a HUPC and a cup of joe...

...just got home from casting some flies, caught a few small Cutthroat, gonna be a great day!

Hope you all have the same. ;-)


----------



## bpegler

Shaggy foot on this evenings Alex Prince.


----------



## Cletus

SP Molino on a cool evening.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Oops, forgot to take a pre-light pic...
Nice, I just screwed up on my first post over here.


----------



## Wildone

Sally & Rum n Coke...


----------



## avitti




----------



## Wildone

Patricia & coffee...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a great way to beat the heat!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Grey Goose

HdM Epi #2










Hey Tony, 
Looks like we'll be in NYC for a couple days in September, tried to PM you but... anyway if you're game I'd luv to buy you a beer and burn one with you.
Cheers,
- GG


----------



## Cletus

Went for a ride earlier and rode past this guy. Yep, he's a rattler. Once I passed him I got off my bike and snapped a few photos.....from a safe distance of course.



















I'm celebrating having cheated death with a Picador and a G&T.


----------



## Dual-500

Rondo said:


> scep
> 
> View attachment 83609


What is that? I have some La Fuerza's, but it looks almost like a belicosos roll - or is it the camera angle?


----------



## Rondo

slr regio


----------



## Rondo

Dual-500 said:


> What is that? I have some La Fuerza's, but it looks almost like a belicosos roll - or is it the camera angle?


It was an el Principe


----------



## Wildone

U2 & DnS....








After the Rockies...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Partagas Mille Fleur



















Didn't have a AF that's had enough rest to light up tonight, but rest in peace Don Carlos Sr. This one is for you...

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## avitti

1/2 Corona Upmann


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just fired up this RYJ Mille Fleurs.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Grey Goose said:


> HdM Epi #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tony,
> Looks like we'll be in NYC for a couple days in September, tried to PM you but... anyway if you're game I'd luv to buy you a beer and burn one with you.
> Cheers,
> - GG


Sorry bro didn't get your P.M.
My birthday is the 19th of September i am going to Italy this year.
Much to do maybe can swing it.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sunday gravy is up and simmering.
Just stopped for a quick smoke.
Cohiba siglo II and a seltzer water.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## MikeFox87

Can't see the cigar, but I thought the pic was cool from Windsor last night. Monte #4 - delicious smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very old Partagas short while making a beer run.
After wrenching the Sable.
And stirring the gravy.
I know i know sometimes its good to be an octopus LOL!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a VR Clasico after lunch on a hot afternoon.


----------



## Grey Goose

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro didn't get your P.M.
> My birthday is the 19th of September i am going to Italy this year.
> Much to do maybe can swing it.:vs_cool:


I will be pretty busy myself, meeting a customer from Brazil, have to wine and dine them, but I will let you know when we're there and if we can fit it in, we'll have a mini Habanos herf for an hour or two, if not no worries. ;-)


----------



## Navistar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro didn't get your P.M.
> My birthday is the 19th of September i am going to Italy this year.
> Much to do maybe can swing it.:vs_cool:


Best dam day of the year. &#128526;


----------



## Regiampiero

Where in Italy are you going @TonyBrooklyn? And have you been before?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regiampiero said:


> Where in Italy are you going @TonyBrooklyn? And have you been before?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Rome, Naples, Venice, Sorrento, Reggio Calabria.

Yes was in Italy in the 80's with my father a couple of years before his passing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Bespoke about 3 years old or so.
Gotta say its a smooth creamy smoke.
But the Twang is gone.:vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rome, Naples, Venice, Sorrento, Reggio Calabria.
> 
> Yes was in Italy in the 80's with my father a couple of years before his passing.


Well enjoy my friend, things have changed since. Be careful of the rip-offs and have an have a "ba ba" for me when you get to Naples.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regiampiero said:


> Well enjoy my friend, things have changed since. Be careful of the rip-offs and have an have a "ba ba" for me when you get to Naples.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The Ba Ba was my grandmothers favorite.0
With the custard middle and rum.
Thanks for the well wishes.
And the wonderful memory :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H upmann #2 and a seltzer water.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

If it's Tuesday, must be time for another Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## Rondo

J L 2









My first Juan Lopez. 
Heavy cedar and a little pine with a ton of twang. 
2nd half was full of orange peel and über twang. 
I haven't been aiming at the heavy flavors in my cc world, but this was very enjoyable.


----------



## Wildone

Robo & beer...


----------



## Cletus

PLPC on an overcast evening.


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sunday gravy is up and simmering.
> Just stopped for a quick smoke.
> Cohiba siglo II and a seltzer water.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Man, I wish my wife could make gravy like my nonna.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rome, Naples, Venice, Sorrento, Reggio Calabria.


Looks like you'll be covering the whole 'boot'. If you stop by Fincato when in Rome give Emiliano my best regards. Safe travels


----------



## Navistar

Dam it's killing me to sit on these two boxes for a month but I think it will be worth it. i have rushed plenty of good potential gars and regretted it. Will post up my first cc pic in September.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Looks like you'll be covering the whole 'boot'. If you stop by Fincato when in Rome give Emiliano my best regards. Safe travels


Sure thing I was going to its on the agenda. But you know i have been there kinda small. Was thinking of the one in Milan. But that's about a 6 hour train ride from Rome. But only about 4 from Venice i think maybe oh shoot i dunno. This going on vacation is sure a lot of work.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Churchill Meh! :frown2:


----------



## Navistar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Vegas Robaina Famoso and an Arizona white and black tea.
> Damn that's a big can and a lot of tea for 99 cents.
> But then that V.R is a lot of SEEGAR for around 5 bucks!:vs_cool:


Thinking of getting a box of these. Still have the same opinion?


----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## Sprouthog

Punch Punch


----------



## Sprouthog

Bcj


----------



## Cletus

^^On the same page as you @*Sprouthog*

Enjoying an '08 BCJ with a tall G&T on a hot afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> Thinking of getting a box of these. Still have the same opinion?


Yeah i love them :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heat index 100 in some places today brutal humidity.
Arrogant Bastard Ale the big bottle gotta re hydrate LOL!
HDM Epy #2 to keep us company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & coffee...


----------



## BigB2943

Usually the draw is too tight so I end up cutting it in half. However this one is smoking well is and quite enjoyable.








I forgot how enjoyable they smoke when they have a decent draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Anyone had the R&J coronitas en cedro lately? Seems r&j can be hit or miss. I have a box coming any day.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Navistar said:


> Anyone had the R&J coronitas en cedro lately? Seems r&j can be hit or miss. I have a box coming any day.


The RyJ CenC is in my regular rotation ATM. They have been extremely good lately. An outstanding value at around $3.00 a stick. I'm on my second box this year, with a third one waiting in the wings delivered just a few days ago.


----------



## Navistar

great. If they have the same effect on me I will stock up as well. One of the best values I have seen


----------



## BigB2943

Decided to take the little guys big brother out for the next couple hours. Flash thunderstorms with swimming pool made the decision easy.

No 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Cletus said:


> ^^On the same page as you @*Sprouthog*
> 
> Enjoying an '08 BCJ with a tall G&T on a hot afternoon.


Good stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> Anyone had the R&J coronitas en cedro lately? Seems r&j can be hit or miss. I have a box coming any day.


Aside from the Cazadores and a RYJ Limited Edition from years back.
Any RYJ has for the most part been a disappointment for me personally.
But what your doing is the right way to go.
Try as much as you can so you can determine all your likes and dislikes.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO Now this is a great Churchill.
Seltzer water all day long to hot for anything else.
Peace to all stay cool.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Aside from the Cazadores and a RYJ Limited Edition from years back.
> Any RYJ has for the most part been a disappointment for me personally.
> But what your doing is the right way to go.
> Try as much as you can so you can determine all your likes and dislikes.:vs_cool:


There are a few I've had good luck with. Aside from the CenC and Cazzies already mentioned, I've quite liked Short Churchills, but A/T only. Good luck with tubos version; bad luck w/ them otherwise. Also have had hit-and-miss with RyJ PC's, but pretty darn good on the hits. Can't think of anything else unless you go back to the mid-1990's.


----------



## Wildone

# 4 Hiking...








Bloody Mary afterwards...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wildone said:


> # 4 Hiking...
> 
> Bloody Mary afterwards...


That is one really exceptional looking Bloody Mary!

P.S. The cigar was nice too.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Really enjoying this Vegas Robaina...first one and won't be the last.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

MrCrowley39 said:


> Really enjoying this Vegas Robaina...first one and won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Famoso? I have a box coming. Can't wait


----------



## MrCrowley39

Navistar said:


> Famoso? I have a box coming. Can't wait


Sure is. Very smooth but the LCDH had these for a couple years already so they may need time.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a late-morning Punch DC on a lazy Saturday.


----------



## Wildone

U.R.R. & soda...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Grabbed a partagas short on the way to do errands.
So frigging hot had to smoke it in the car.
With the A/C on MAX.
and the moon-roof open
Peace to all stay cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grey Goose

Mojito and HUPC...


----------



## Navistar

28 months old. I can get used to this. 😎


----------



## Grey Goose

Sometimes a perfectly good thing can actually....










Get even a little bit better...










...and better.


----------



## Navistar

Really digging the lonsdale lately. Great pic Grey


----------



## Wildone

Bonita & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Navistar

The Montecristo #1 I had last night was flavorful but on the milder side. Is Bolivar more on the full side?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> The Montecristo #1 I had last night was flavorful but on the milder side. Is Bolivar more on the full side?


About as full as one can get.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero :vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Mag46 on a hot afternoon.


----------



## TCstr8

Saint Luis Rey Regios

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

*@curmudgeonista told me a few days ago that I had access here, thank you for this. *

So this afternoon with the storm moving over me. I decided to christen my first time on this thread with a Serie D #4 Partagas Habana Red >

026.jpg

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/17948-curmudgeonista.html


----------



## BigB2943

Couple Montecristo cigarillos then Romeo Juliette petit corona 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.L. & beer...


----------



## MrCrowley39

My first HUHC with my morning coffee. Back to work today after 12 days off. Really enjoying this stick so far.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

In the case it hasn't become clear, I am building my CC stash. The Vegas Robaina should be here any day. Thinking about getting a box of Rafael Gonzalez Petites. I see older posts saying they are a wonderful, lighter smoke. Anyone have a young box that can say the same?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Navistar said:


> In the case it hasn't become clear, I am building my CC stash. The Vegas Robaina should be here any day. Thinking about getting a box of Rafael Gonzalez Petites. I see older posts saying they are a wonderful, lighter smoke. Anyone have a young box that can say the same?


I've been smoking on a box of 2014 RGPC's for about 3-months now, and I have a box of 2015's waiting in the wings. They are wonderful cigars. Not light, however, IMO. Easily medium at the very least. Very rich and flavorful.


----------



## avitti

Punch DC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

St Louie Rey by the bay.
Still very warm but tolerable.
Damn heat wave costs money.
Just paid my electric bill.
Could have got a box of SEEGARS for what it cost this past month. OUCH:frown2:


----------



## Rondo

LFdC Grandioso


----------



## twink

Been a long day, but all good news....2 fingers sweet feed, and Por Larranaga

005.jpg


----------



## WABOOM

courtesy of @twink


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra, cremas
Fantastic stick, I nearly smoked it out of existence. I love woody cigars

Thanks, Jack!


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## avitti

520


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee and juice. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Grey Goose

Fish tacos for lunch today, followed by a local Huckleberry Shandy and a Punch Punch.

God bless America!


----------



## twink

Breathing therapy class today, yep learning to breath I is :vs_laugh:>:vs_laugh:

DSC02379.jpg


----------



## Wildone

A few sticks relaxing in LoDo...


----------



## TCstr8

Enjoying one of my favorites before heading to the airport to Las Vegas for UFC 202. Pretty damn excited to go to my first UFC event in Las Vegas.

Not sure if I'll have the time to hit up any of the cigar bars, wanted to check out the new one at Caesars.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu

TCstr8 said:


> Enjoying one of my favorites before heading to the airport to Las Vegas for UFC 202. Pretty damn excited to go to my first UFC event in Las Vegas.
> 
> Not sure if I'll have the time to hit up any of the cigar bars, wanted to check out the new one at Caesars.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You're going to have a great time. UFC events are always a blast, but when McGregor headlines a show it's on a whole different level, because of the Irish fans who come in. They make it a completely different atmosphere. We were here for Aldo vs. McGregor and it was great. If you're a fan, definitely check out the weigh ins and the Q&A before them, with the Irish fans you'll be guaranteed a great experience. At the Q&A before the 194 weigh ins, aside from all silly questions, one guy actually serenaded Holly Holm and it was hilarious (he was a pretty decent singer too). I'm sure that's on YouTube, but I'm not sure if that will capture how loud it got when everyone was singing along. I've never been to a weigh in with a party atmosphere like that. The fight itself was extremely short and deafening when McGregor starched Aldo, followed by craziness, Conga lines, and drinking until dawn. We tapped out well before that though. lol

Have fun! And if you walk around MGM on the day of the fights you'll no doubt run into a few of the fighters milling about.


----------



## TCstr8

n0s4atu said:


> You're going to have a great time. UFC events are always a blast, but when McGregor headlines a show it's on a whole different level, because of the Irish fans who come in. They make it a completely different atmosphere. We were here for Aldo vs. McGregor and it was great. If you're a fan, definitely check out the weigh ins and the Q&A before them, with the Irish fans you'll be guaranteed a great experience. At the Q&A before the 194 weigh ins, aside from all silly questions, one guy actually serenaded Holly Holm and it was hilarious (he was a pretty decent singer too). I'm sure that's on YouTube, but I'm not sure if that will capture how loud it got when everyone was singing along. I've never been to a weigh in with a party atmosphere like that. The fight itself was extremely short and deafening when McGregor starched Aldo, followed by craziness, Conga lines, and drinking until dawn. We tapped out well before that though. lol
> 
> Have fun! And if you walk around MGM on the day of the fights you'll no doubt run into a few of the fighters milling about.


Nice. Went to a main event in Milwaukee a few years ago (had 2nd row floor seats.....for the same price I'm paying for close to nose bleeds in vegas...ouch).

Plan on going to weigh in tomorrow, but doesn't look like they are doing a Q&A, instead doing a press conference with Bisping and Henderson.

Hoping the Irish fans come out, but was reading that there won't be as many because slot of them came to UFC 200 because they got tickets/airfare before McGregor/Diaz was pulled.

Either way, should be a good time.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

bpc


----------



## Sprouthog

Party Short


----------



## Navistar

My first from a 22 month old box. Time to light up.


----------



## Sprouthog

Hu46


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & beer...


----------



## Navistar

I am ready to get my hands on some RA. Maybe some superiores.

Some of that Pliny the elder and younger would be nice too. Hard to find in my neck of the woods


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

Lusi... Very nice


----------



## Wildone

Navistar said:


> I am ready to get my hands on some RA. Maybe some superiores.
> 
> Some of that Pliny the elder and younger would be nice too. Hard to find in my neck of the woods


Just returned home from Denver. The Falling Rock Tap House in LoDo has Pliny on tap.
The bonus is, on the same block as Delaney's Cigar Lounge, should be able to drink well....


----------



## dgold21

RASS with a Zacapa rum


----------



## Wildone

Reyes & coffee...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PLPC on a cool afternoon.


----------



## Navistar

My first R&J Coronitas paired with a Dry Dock Apricot Blonde


----------



## MrCrowley39

So glad I found the HUHC, I need a box or 3, they match so well with my Sunday morning coffee. A great smoke time for a little stick but not so long that feels like it's dragging on.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

H.E.D. & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## cigaraddict

MrCrowley39 said:


> So glad I found the HUHC, I need a box or 3, they match so well with my Sunday morning coffee. A great smoke time for a little stick but not so long that feels like it's dragging on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


+1,000,000 these need to come in a 50 cab 
immediately...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Coffee and Quai d'Orsay Imperiales


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina bhk 56 on a rainy afternoon.

For those who are not familiar, these are Cuban "Farmies", rolled entirely from the leaf of a single farm. Binder, wrapper, filler all come from Papo Robaina's farm, which is near the (now deceased) Don Alejandro Robaina's farm. Farmies can be very rough, but these were rolled by someone with factory level skills.

Not too many places outside Cuba that have all the proper tobacco you need for a great cigar all on one farm. Even most puros are blended from different farms.

While slightly one dimensional, this is a wonderful cigar, full of honey and some spiciness from the ligero.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a quick RG Panetela on a hot afternoon.


----------



## harley33

Relaxing before the work week starts.

Beautiful evening with low humidity.


----------



## cigaraddict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & beer...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Nightcap


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Sublime. Cooler temperatures this evening.


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & beer...


----------



## Scap

Monte #3 this evening.


----------



## Cletus

Waiting on the sunrise while enjoying a KDT with my morning coffee.


----------



## n0s4atu

Beautiful day here and since I'm waiting on delivery of the wife's new washer and dryer, I figure I might as well take full advantage. This has only been resting a couple weeks, but I couldn't resist trying one since it's my first in-law free, peaceful morning in about a week.


----------



## knilas

Punch Corona









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom rolled Prince. He's going to roll me some Sublimes in a couple weeks. Great tobacco, some of the best coming off the Island, imho.


----------



## Rondo

vr famoso









when I saw that Herman Munster head, I had to go cloverleaf, but I'd be open to suggestions for the future.


----------



## Wildone

Fundi & beer...


----------



## Sprouthog

Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina's BHK 56.


----------



## George007

Had a Juan Lopez Habano. Tasty little smoke!


----------



## Wildone

Tubo & few fingers on this cool rainy Eve...


----------



## n0s4atu

For anyone wondering about the Dip 2, it was definitely too fresh. Had to relight a couple times, and really all I got out of it was a ton of cedar and some spice. I think after it lays down a nice long while it'll be darn good. It's the first cigar I've had ROTT that I could tell really wasn't ready to be smoked.


----------



## Bird-Dog

n0s4atu said:


> For anyone wondering about the Dip 2, it was definitely too fresh. Had to relight a couple times, and really all I got out of it was a ton of cedar and some spice. I think after it lays down a nice long while it'll be darn good. It's the first cigar I've had ROTT that I could tell really wasn't ready to be smoked.


The larger the RG, the less inclined I am to smoke ROTT.


----------



## n0s4atu

curmudgeonista said:


> The larger the RG, the less inclined I am to smoke ROTT.


I think I may have to follow this rule from here on out. Plus this is the newest box in my collection Dic 15. At points I felt like I was just smoking the cedar that came in the box itself. I'm thinking I will revisit in December or January once they celebrate their first birthday then let them sleep for another year or so.


----------



## Wildone

RoBo & water...


----------



## Scap

Psd#4


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Juan Lopez Sel No. 2 courtesy of @Grey Goose - Thank you Charles!

It's been too long since my last cigar... This hit the spot!



















"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## George007

Travers Day 2016 here in Saratoga, NY! Big day for horse racing! Starting off the celebrations with a Cohiba Piramides Extra aged about 2 years. Very solid smoke when paired with this fine Champaign.


----------



## Grey Goose

Despite the risk of coming off snooty or whatever, I have to say, if the truth be told....

...I can barely tolerate run of the mill production NC sticks anymore, in fact I just don't even smoke em much.

It seems I am enjoying NC's less and less, it's like aside from the usual suspects, ie; Pardon's, Illusione's, and Ashton's, etc.etc., the other 97% of the NC world just tastes like rolled up paper and/or plain ole pepper, lol.

At least that's where I am, or my palate is rather, so far as it is when compared to the wonderful complexity, and rich Habanos flavor profiles!










I've always dabbled in CC boxes, got into it pretty heavy in the late 90's/early 2K's, and have always smoked them, have several boxes that are almost 20 years old, but I smoked them sporadically...

...now the reverse is true, I smoke CC's almost exclusively and dabble in the NC stuff.

Just thought it was funny how the more things change, the more they stay the same. ;-)


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PL Picador on a breezy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## bpegler

You can see the closed foot on this Reynaldo Sublime just starting to burn.

Beautiful Colorado wrapper, lovely smoke.


----------



## Wildone

E 2 & beer...


----------



## rockethead26

The sun finally made it out for a few hours this afternoon so I treated myself to a RASS from Apr 15. Thanks @TCstr8! Wonderful smoke and I finally think I know what the twang is you guys talk about. I liked it although I see why no one can describe it better than "twang".


----------



## Shunamaji

PSD4 from OCT 14









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Juan Lopez Sel No. 2 courtesy of @Grey Goose - Thank you Charles!
> 
> It's been too long since my last cigar... This hit the spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


Looks like you enjoyed that one!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Grey Goose said:


> Despite the risk of coming off snooty or whatever, I have to say, if the truth be told....
> 
> ...I can barely tolerate run of the mill production NC sticks anymore, in fact I just don't even smoke em much.
> 
> It seems I am enjoying NC's less and less, it's like aside from the usual suspects, ie; Pardon's, Illusione's, and Ashton's, etc.etc., the other 97% of the NC world just tastes like rolled up paper and/or plain ole pepper, lol.
> 
> At least that's where I am, or my palate is rather, so far as it is when compared to the wonderful complexity, and rich Habanos flavor profiles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dabbled in CC boxes, got into it pretty heavy in the late 90's/early 2K's, and have always smoked them, have several boxes that are almost 20 years old, but I smoked them sporadically...
> 
> ...now the reverse is true, I smoke CC's almost exclusively and dabble in the NC stuff.
> 
> Just thought it was funny how the more things change, the more they stay the same. ;-)


Just about like anything else in life... remember the days of downing Miller Genuine Daft (or insert mass-domestic here) and thinking it was delicious?


----------



## MrCrowley39

Starting out my Sunday with an H.Upmann Regalias. Early on it seems to be a miss for me, I'll keep going and see if things change, I'm hoping they do!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

erdm demitasse









safe and fun Sunday to all


----------



## MrCrowley39

MrCrowley39 said:


> Starting out my Sunday with an H.Upmann Regalias. Early on it seems to be a miss for me, I'll keep going and see if things change, I'm hoping they do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


So I'm into the final third. The flavours have me wanting to try another but the tight draw left me wondering what could have been with this stick had I not needed to double puff it and caused it to burn warmer than normal.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Príncipe & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Grey Goose

SoCal Gunner said:


> Just about like anything else in life... remember the days of downing Miller Genuine Daft (or insert mass-domestic here) and thinking it was delicious?


I grew up in the beer biz, my grandfather started one of the biggest Anheuser-Busch distributorships in the country, tho the bar has definitely gone up since the old Busch days, I am not past guzzling a bunch of pilsners, even if they be Hams or PBR's, lol.


----------



## Cletus

It's a beautiful evening out with the temp around 75°F / 24 °C. I'm thoroughly enjoying a '99 VR Clasico while nursing a tall Sapphire and tonic. Life is good.


----------



## cigaraddict

NOV 15 RASS

Undeniable youth; but the depth of flavor is already there. Nutty, slight woodiness, already incredibly rich and the classic Ramon dark sweetness/fruit is here. Great oils and dark wrappers.... The current crop of RASS is hard to beat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Grey Goose said:


> I grew up in the beer biz, my grandfather started one of the biggest Anheuser-Busch distributorships in the country, tho the bar has definitely gone up since the old Busch days, I am not past guzzling a bunch of pilsners, even if they be Hams or PBR's, lol.


Nothing wrong with a PBR every once in a while... My tri tip was marinating in one today 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Wildone

H.S.J....


----------



## gator_79

About to light up this Petite #2, I was pleasantly surprised when I got this box, Nov 2014 in my most recent order.


----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## Scap

H. Upmann Corona Major Tubo

Was amazing.


----------



## Wildone

P.D. & beer...


----------



## Rondo

bpc


----------



## harley33

Change of pace.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I had my first Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial the other night.

I guess a month and a half of rest wasn't enough as the burn was super uneven and the stick had major tunnelling and all. 

I assume this meant the stick was still too wet yes??


----------



## avitti

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I had my first Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial the other night.
> 
> I guess a month and a half of rest wasn't enough as the burn was super uneven and the stick had major tunnelling and all.
> 
> I assume this meant the stick was still too wet yes??


Yes indeed it is..


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

avitti said:


> Yes indeed it is..


Woohoo. I was right


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F. & water...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an '08 BCJ on a cool evening.


----------



## Wildone

Churchill & beer...


----------



## cigaraddict

'10 RyJ CeC with the morning coffee

Not bad (and not the top of the line tobacco I know) but expected more from 6ish years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Huhc


----------



## Rondo

Grandy


----------



## MaxG

PSP2. Mild developing to medium body. Floral developing to woody, with spices. My first of this box. Delicious and delightful. 

- MG


----------



## George007

Ramon Allones Habano.


----------



## Sprouthog

Rag


----------



## Navistar

My first properly acclimated Bolivar paired with my first ever glass of spiced rum. I think something in my pants moved. This pairing is quite arousing to say the least.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Which Spiced Rum did you go with?


----------



## Navistar

Cheap captain Morgan spiced. Wanted to make sure I like the platform before diving into more expensive and complex rum


----------



## Navistar

Partagas serie 4, Montecristo no 1 and this bolivar are making it very hard to find happiness in the nc sticks. They keep setting my standards higher and higher.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an early morning Sport Largo with coffee. I love this time of day -- it's an hour before sunrise and no one is up but me, the dog, and the cat.


----------



## Wildone

# 5 & coffee, as the Rain falls. Very peaceful Morn...


----------



## Cletus

Trying out Botanist for the first time with a '99 SP Molino on a beautiful late-summer evening.










The Botanist is pretty good and very smooth. The G&T pairs nicely with the Molino.










Had to refill the G&T. May have a 3rd before the Molino is done. What a great way to end the work week!










Last fourth:


----------



## Wildone

V.R.A. & coffee, on this quiet Eve...


----------



## Navistar

Had a MC No 1. They need a little more time to acclimate. The last 3rd is still damp. I can't wait to break out a Robaina @Wildone


----------



## cigaraddict

Wildone said:


> V.R.A. & coffee, on this quiet Eve...


one of my all time favs; brilliant size and balance IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Well aged RyJ on a late afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxG

I welcomed Hermine to North Carolina yesterday with a very nice Mag 46.

It could be mentioned that it took a flippin' hurricane to produce the most pleasant smoking weather of the summer here, but that would be too depressing. So I won't mention it.


- MG


----------



## Regiampiero

Kicking off the long weekend with this breakfast combo. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & coffee...


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

knilas said:


> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


O-H


----------



## harley33

Espy and football.


----------



## Wildone

M.E. # 2 & coffee on this cool rainy Morn... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PLPC on a hot Sunday afternoon


----------



## Grey Goose

Cohiba Robusto


----------



## Shunamaji

had an HdM no 1 this morning that had problems staying lit and a very tight draw... could be related. The flavor was amazing.

Just had a CoRo that was sitting right next to it that was good. No issues with draw or problems staying lit.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

harley33 said:


> O-H


-IO!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

I usually have my CC on Sunday mornings but a 7a-4p work shift stopped that this weekend. Taking advantage of being on the afternoon shift today and thought I'd try a new to me CC, a Vegueros Mananitas. The wife decided that it would be better to buy coffee this morning so I'm stuck with that.......









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'10 Familiar


----------



## Wildone

Punch & Ice Coffee...


----------



## Navistar

Petite #2 with spiced rum while watching the sun disappear behind the Rockies. Been a good day. Hope you all can say the same.


----------



## Cletus

Winding down the three-day weekend with a '12 Mag46 and a tall G&T. Good times.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Home from fishing, packed everything away, winding down the holiday weekend with a 2012 RASS. Superb thus far.


----------



## Bird-Dog

SoCal Gunner said:


> Home from fishing, packed everything away, winding down the holiday weekend with a 2012 RASS. Superb thus far.


Pic looks like an RA Superiores, no?


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Yes sir


----------



## Navistar

I think he is just asking because a RASS is different from Superiores. Both good in my opinion.


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & Bourbon Cream Milkshake...


----------



## Navistar

@Wildone do you know the significance of the red band? It's on the RA Superiores as well


----------



## Wildone

Navistar said:


> @Wildone do you know the significance of the red band? It's on the RA Superiores as well


LCdH release the band signifies...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back in the saddle great to be back home.
Partagas short and an espresso.
I guess its gonna take a while to get Italy out of my blood.
Hope you are all well.
Peace my brothers.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Back in the saddle great to be back home.
> Partagas short and an espresso.
> I guess its gonna take a while to get Italy out of my blood.
> Hope you are all well.
> Peace my brothers.


Italy will never be out of your blood......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 after some homemade Pizza.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Sublime on a hot night...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC iced coffee.
Looks like summer for the next few days least ways.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

R&J CeC for breakfast


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a tasty PL Picador on a pleasant late-summer evening.


----------



## Navistar

A wonderful cigar to finish off a hearty meal of beef ribs, baked potato, fried green tomatoes and Cole slaw. This smoke is well worth the $4.60 I paid for it, even rott.


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Iced coffee and a Custom roll something or other i got while on vacation.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 and a Sam Adams Boston Lager.
Just popped in to say hi to all.
I gotta go work the BBQ and burn some meat.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex Prince sitting by the pool on a hot evening.


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Bcj


----------



## Sprouthog

Bcg


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
HUHC iced coffee T.G.I.F.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

Quintero Favorito this morning. For the price it's a damn nice smoke.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Starting out my three day weekend with a Montecristo Petit Tubo and a coffee. This stick was actually a birthday (back in June) present from my team. It's mild and after about the first half inch it's really starting to wake with flavours.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Turkmen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts on the Japanese whiskey? 
I haven't been able to bring myself to try any, though from everything I've read, they are making some masterful concoctions.


----------



## Wildone

Corona & coffee...


----------



## Turkmen

SoCal Gunner said:


> Thoughts on the Japanese whiskey?
> I haven't been able to bring myself to try any, though from everything I've read, they are making some masterful concoctions.


It's good. Might be little on a sweeter side. The funny thing is that Hibiki stopped putting age on their wiskey. I think they have shortage of aged stuff, so they mix bunch of different stuff. Hibiki 12 is nowhere to be found, and if you find it it's over priced. I personally would recommend Hakushu 12 if you are pairing with a cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

07 DC.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

<wrong thread>


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> Courtesy of @azmadurlover - been wanting to try one of these forever.


Wrong thread, but right cigar lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Regiampiero said:


> Wrong thread, but right cigar lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I blame tapatalk!


----------



## Regiampiero

SoCal Gunner said:


> I blame tapatalk!


Damn tapatalk! I usually blame phone dumbphone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyzoc

Short Churchill


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS coffee and toast.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & coffee...


----------



## avitti

08 Lusi


----------



## fattaman

Fried up some chicken for supper and now enjoying this JL2 while watching some surfing online.


----------



## Rondo

bpc









Still no love for the Boli


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> bpc
> 
> View attachment 89554
> 
> 
> Still no love for the Boli


Sorry to hear that bro. I always thought Bolivar to be one of my favorite Marca's. And in the smaller Vitola's like you have there. Real flavor bombs. Let them rest for a while maybe 6 month's then try again.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Navistar

Think I will pair it up with a gin martini


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and a Mimosa after a big brunch. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying my routine of a CC on a Sunday morning. Quintero Favoritos, I find these have a rock solid "value". There's better sure but they are also twice the cost (but not really twice as good) in a similar vitola. $8 compared to $20+ (in Canadian funds).









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L.S. & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2 aged 4 years on this bad boy! Amazing smoke! Veins on the Habano and all. Watching some football by the pool. Feeling very blessed on this 9-11.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a May '13 HUHC on a hot late-summer afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## MikeFox87

BPC - my two NC's didn't get it done today. Needed something that I knew would get the job done. 75 and sunny. No complaints


----------



## Navistar

MikeFox87 said:


> BPC - my two NC's didn't get it done today. Needed something that I knew would get the job done. 75 and sunny. No complaints


Bolivar has not let me down either.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.R. & milkshake...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM DEMI TASSE Iced coffee.
I gotta say for a bargain stick i am impressed.
Thanks Jimbo.:vs_cool:
Peace to all.


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Sublime Extra. Look at the size difference compared to a Montecristo Sublime EL 08. This is a beast.










After the fire. A caramel bomb.

Alex is rolling great stuff right now.


----------



## avitti

Mag 46---no band before 05


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes coffee black.
Can't do the iced coffee on these chilly mornings.
Alas i must be getting old. :vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Demitasse









Everyone have a safe and productive day.


----------



## Wildone

R.G.C. & coffee this Morn...









Patricia & water...


----------



## harley33

H Upmann #1. Good draw and still has legs!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone slept well. Hell i did lazy this morning LOL!
JL #1 fried egg on a roll coffee black. Not necessary in that order or together. But you guys all know me long enough to get the picture. Have a great day my friends GOD be with you!:vs_cool:


----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## Rondo

Serious smoke production from this Vigia.


----------



## Chris80

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I trust everyone slept well. Hell i did lazy this morning LOL!
> 
> JL #1 fried egg on a roll coffee black. Not necessary in that order or together. But you guys all know me long enough to get the picture. Have a great day my friends GOD be with you!:vs_cool:


I think that's what I miss most about home. (Besides my family) Bacon and egg on a roll and a coffee regular from the deli.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> Serious smoke production from this Vigia.
> 
> View attachment 90153


Shoot! First the FDA... and now you're gonna' bring the EPA down on us too! :surprise:


----------



## Wildone

Culebras & home brew ...


----------



## rockethead26

Rondo said:


> Serious smoke production from this Vigia.
> 
> View attachment 90153


Great pic @Rondo! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_*PEACE TO ALL!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## talisker10

Trini reyes - roasted nuts, creme brûlée


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 after a burger and a brew.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Sublime. Very dark ash.

Rey is probably rolling the strongest customs coming out of Cuba right now.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi


----------



## MaxG

PSD5, PUO MAY 14, while watching TNF. First one out of the box. 

Pre-party for the end of a long week.


- MG


----------



## Navistar

So good. Oh my. I took a little advice from TonyBrooklyn and dropped my CCs down to 60% with heartfelt beads and the last two smokes have been phenomenal with flavor and draw. 

Coincidence? Maybe. I will continue this method until proven wrong.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Black coffee damn its chilly out side!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & soda...


----------



## Steve C.

Wildone said:


> T.R.T. & soda...


Wildone, Just wondering what part of the country you're in. Many of the pictures are just soooo beautiful, as if you are in a ranger's station in the mountains.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That was a seegar worth three pictures.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Steve C. said:


> Wildone, Just wondering what part of the country you're in. Many of the pictures are just soooo beautiful, as if you are in a ranger's station in the mountains.


I think the Denver Broncos avatar will give you a hint.:vs_laugh:
And yes i agree David lives in a beautiful area and should have been a photographer.:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Cohiba Robusto. Aged 1 year.


----------



## Wildone

Steve C. said:


> Wildone, Just wondering what part of the country you're in. Many of the pictures are just soooo beautiful, as if you are in a ranger's station in the mountains.


Central Mountains in Colorado


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an '08 BCJ with a tall G&T on a cool evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## cigaraddict

cigaraddict said:


> '10 RyJ CeC with the morning coffee
> 
> Not bad (and not the top of the line tobacco I know) but expected more from 6ish years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grabbed the last one in the box for this evening and lowered the humidity to 60% from 63%... Still meh must not be a Romeo guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Vegas Robaina and a Stella.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.S. & coffee this cool Fall Morn... Happy Sunday...


----------



## avitti

D4-with some dark roast


----------



## Regiampiero

Breakfast of champions. CC, black coffee and a freshly picked fig. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero after a big Sunday Brunch with Family and Friends.
All i gotta say is never underestimate the power of prayer.
May GOD keep you all safe on this blessed Sunday.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an Ago '12 PLPC on a hot afternoon.


----------



## George007

Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills. Why not just say Robusto??


----------



## Wildone

Lons & few fingers...


----------



## Grey Goose




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

H. Upmann


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
PLPC Iced coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

Going to be firing this up in just a few minutes.
Question for everyone here and I suppose I could have posted somewhere else, but I didn't want to waste a whole thread dedicated to it. I've slowly lowered my humidor down to around 65% (sometimes 64 and as low as 63), but I'm having issues when cutting that I never had before, the caps have been splitting on me lately below my cut. the cigar doesn't completely come apart on me or anything but the cap itself is essentially not held on by much and often has to be readjusted as it comes loose and dangles if that makes sense. Definitely makes smoking a fine cigar less enjoyable when you have to work at it. 
I've tried cutting with a perfect cutter, an Xi2 and a Cuban Crafters guillotine and had the issue with all 3. So is it technique or is the RH a bit low for my particular needs? Or should I just invest in a sharper cutter?
Thanks all!


----------



## avitti

n0s4atu said:


> Going to be firing this up in just a few minutes.
> Question for everyone here and I suppose I could have posted somewhere else, but I didn't want to waste a whole thread dedicated to it. I've slowly lowered my humidor down to around 65% (sometimes 64 and as low as 63), but I'm having issues when cutting that I never had before, the caps have been splitting on me lately below my cut. the cigar doesn't completely come apart on me or anything but the cap itself is essentially not held on by much and often has to be readjusted as it comes loose and dangles if that makes sense. Definitely makes smoking a fine cigar less enjoyable when you have to work at it.
> I've tried cutting with a perfect cutter, an Xi2 and a Cuban Crafters guillotine and had the issue with all 3. So is it technique or is the RH a bit low for my particular needs? Or should I just invest in a sharper cutter?
> Thanks all!


Moisten the head of the cigar before you cut


----------



## n0s4atu

avitti said:


> Moisten the head of the cigar before you cut


I'm not sure why I didn't actually think of trying that. Thanks! I will absolutely do that on my next cigar.


----------



## UBC03

n0s4atu said:


> I'm not sure why I didn't actually think of trying that. Thanks! I will absolutely do that on my next cigar.


Just make sure you're using your own cutter.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Demi before dinner.









Earned my check today and I plan on a nice stick after dinner and a couple bourbons if I don't go to sleep.


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. earlier...








Tubo & few fingers now...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

PL at band practice



















"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At my buddies used car lot. 
While shooting the breeze talking about old times. 
It will never be the same.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A package i had been waiting for that i mailed to myself from Italy landed today.
PSD#5 and a seltzer water.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A package i had been waiting for that i mailed to myself from Italy landed today.
> PSD#5 and a seltzer water.:vs_cool:


Wasn't the seltzer a little shook up from the trip all the way from Italy?

j/k - Carry on.


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones, before and after flame. I've got about 3 hours to smoke this. 7"x 60 RG. Very strong, complex blend.

The better known rollers still get great leaf in Havana.

Enjoy your evening, gentlemen.


----------



## n0s4atu

Tonight did some grilling and dinner out on the deck and for desert a nice CoRo as the sun goes down.
Oh and in the quest to get my cut just perfect I think I was cutting with too slow a motion, thereby pulling rather than making a quick cut. Tonight the cut was smooth and no cracking thank goodness. 
I don't know that the CoRo is my favorite cigar, it's certainly up there, but it's a damn good cigar.
And Bpegler, that Cimarrones looks amazing.


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI & beer...


----------



## avitti

Coloniales


----------



## George007

Bolivar #2. Even when not aged this cigar is so tasty! Very underrated and very box worthy.


----------



## tonyzoc

A present from my sister who just got back from Europe...on the morning ride with a coffee.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Hdmdc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Double Corona T.G.I.F:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

E 2 & coffee on this cool full day of Fall...


----------



## Wildone

Img_5784.jpg


----------



## cigaraddict

Eduardo custom roll (LCdH belgium) weird mix of salt, heavy meats, and almost perfume tea flavor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Early morning '11 HdM petit robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PLPC on a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sitting down with my buddy Frank.
After six hours of attempting to change the engine in his Rav4.
Still a long way to go. So we packed it in lit up a couple of.
SCDLH EL MORRO"S.
Almost forgot pairing it with some Sam Adams Boston Lager's
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dual-500

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sitting down with my buddy Frank.
> After six hours of attempting to change the engine in his Rav4.
> Still a long way to go. So we packed it in lit up a couple of.
> SCDLH EL MORRO"S.
> Almost forgot pairing it with some Sam Adams Boston Lager's
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Good fall back plan!


----------



## Wildone

UpRo & coffee...


----------



## Navistar

Been a while since I have smoked one this far. Even after this picture was taken I couldn't put it down. VR Famosas is wonderful


----------



## cigaraddict

Navistar said:


> Been a while since I have smoked one this far. Even after this picture was taken I couldn't put it down. VR Famosas is wonderful


One of my favorites; fresh and aged they are very flavorful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Nov 14 Monte #4


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sitting down with my buddy Frank.
> After six hours of attempting to change the engine in his Rav4.
> Still a long way to go. So we packed it in lit up a couple of.
> SCDLH EL MORRO"S.
> Almost forgot pairing it with some Sam Adams Boston Lager's
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


I thought you about to say you paired it with 10W50!


----------



## Wildone

Short Cano & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Cletus

Listening to the Broncos/Bengals game while enjoying an Oct '14 PL Picador on another beautiful fall day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi 3 fingers of Makers after a rough day. Speaking of fingers i smashed my pointer so bad the nail ripped right off.:frown2::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

Had a BCJ while running errands. Apparently I don't know how the camera on my phone works. Took 3 pics none saved

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

G.E. & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black. Winter is upon us damn its chilly this morning.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I notice on chilly days i eat more and smoke more.
PSD#5 after lunch.:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Cohiba Robusto. Aged very well! Old label and all.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Sublime.


----------



## talisker10

Yep, this is the life.

Give a man a cigar, and he's happy. What makes women happy? Don't know, do you?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Yep, this is the life.
> 
> Give a man a cigar, and he's happy. What makes women happy? Don't know, do you?


That remains the big mystery in life. I can tell you what does not make them happy.:vs_laugh:
But the post would be like 5,000 words.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a Starbucks Mocha Frappuccino with a couple of scoops of protein powder. Gotta cut back today:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> Yep, this is the life.
> 
> Give a man a cigar, and he's happy. What makes women happy? Don't know, do you?


For starters, making sure men don't do any of those things that make us happy.

Beyond that, beats me.

EDIT: Although now that I think about it, money seems to be pretty popular with a lot of 'em I've met (meaning MY money, not theirs - somehow it always becomes OUR money if I had it first, but not the other way around).


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

09 Lanceros---


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass after late lunch. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Habanero with morning coffee - Great breakfast cigar!
Monte #4 after lunch (and still lingering on the last inch now) - Classic!

HUHC's and Vegueros Mananitas packed-up in my Herf-a-Dor for a cigar event featuring Modus this evening, if I get to smoke my own (short cigars so I can demonstrate the Modus tool's nubber quicker).

Then perhaps a BBF or a JL#2 for a nightcap when I get home. We'll see!

This is sure to be a 6 cigar day! I don't smoke that many in a day often, but when I do CC's rule-the-school!


----------



## George007

Bolivar


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Jul '11 Party Habanero and a tall G&T on a mild fall evening.


----------



## Wildone

U 2 & beer...


----------



## Grey Goose

Punch Punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF and a seltzer water. I trust everyone had a great day.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina's BHK 56.


----------



## Scap

Monte #4.


----------



## Sprouthog

Bcj


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a May '13 HUHC on a cool evening.


----------



## cigaraddict

'11 ERdM dt 
42 might be my rg limit, too small for my preference










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi and a Starbucks Frappuccino with the protein powder again. Getting hooked on these a liquid lunch so to speak. 
T.G.I.F. taking time to smell the roses on this rainy day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

T.S.R.T. & few fingers...


----------



## George007

Cohiba BHK 56. Wow!


----------



## rockethead26

Partagas Mille Fleur with a Milk Stout


----------



## poppajon75

This is my first post in this thread and, my first experience with Habanos. A gift from a BOTL. JLP looks to be a corona.














It tastes familiar but, different if that makes sense. I fear that 65%rh may be a little high for it because I'm seeing the telltale swell behind the foot. All in all I'm enjoying this smoke and, I can see myself spending money on this.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

@poppajon75 - JLP's are like the jonboats of CC's. If you liked being on the water in one, just wait until you get behind the wheel of a fast cabin cruiser!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a big glass of OJ peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> @poppajon75 - JLP's are like the jonboats of CC's. If you liked being on the water in one, just wait until you get behind the wheel of a fast cabin cruiser!


I've got a course plotted on a Monte #2 and, a RASS also gifted to me very generously by a BOTL. I'm just waiting for the seas to be right. I'm one excited captain I can tell you. I can see boating becoming a new hobby 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Charlotte & coffee...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a great Jun '99 SP Molino on a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## cigaraddict

'14 HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Enjoying this stick and my new v cutter.


----------



## Wildone

Gordito & few fingers...


----------



## avitti

Monte 5 with morning coffee


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very nice CORO after a brunch. Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> For starters, making sure men don't do any of those things that make us happy.
> 
> Beyond that, beats me.
> 
> EDIT: Although now that I think about it, money seems to be pretty popular with a lot of 'em I've met (meaning MY money, not theirs - somehow it always becomes OUR money if I had it first, but not the other way around).


Boys like girls. Girls like cars and money.

- MG


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying my first Rafael Gonzalez Perlas. I've got to start building a bigger CC stash, there's way too many good ones!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

# 4, coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an Oct '14 Picador on a breezy afternoon.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Courtesy of @Ams417 after a lazy Sunday filled with Football.


----------



## Wildone

S.C.O. & beer...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

'15 QdO Corona with some Maestro Dobel Diamanté tequila










Smoked great once I cleared this big plug










Modus tithe rescue!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Let me start off by saying Happy New Year to all that follow the Jewish faith.
Sure was tough watching the Jets play yesterday. Man do they suck the worst team i have seen in a long time. And i have been watching them for more years than i care to admit to lol! Top of the morning to all! I am sitting back with a Cohiba Lancero on this beautiful morning iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Let me start off by saying Happy New Year to all that follow the Jewish faith.
> Sure was tough watching the Jets play yesterday. Man do they suck the worst team i have seen in a long time. And i have been watching them for more years than i care to admit to lol! Top of the morning to all! I am sitting back with a Cohiba Lancero on this beautiful morning iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 while out for a walk down the bay.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Escep & few fingers...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

H. Upmann Majestic with coffee for breakfast










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR REGIOS after lunch peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## tobacmon

HDM Epi 2 for my ride home from work earlier.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #2 after some grilled Sausage and a brew.
Damn its getting chilly winter around the corner.:vs_cool:


----------



## cigaraddict

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

J/Lopez #5----------02 Party Lonsdales------ Siglo VI Linea 1492..breakfast lunch and after dinner cee-gars


----------



## Wildone

Lib & water on this cool, windy Eve...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
HUHC black coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

P.C.S. & coffee this fine Morn...


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez custom Prince.

On a little trip to Arizona, in Flagstaff right now.

Somebody forgot to put all the air in the air here. 7000 feet is a little thin...

Cigars help, thank goodness.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi


----------



## Rondo

Be well, all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO walking down the bay on this beautiful day.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a May '12 Mag46 on a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## TCstr8

Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2

ORA OCT14

First JL. Enjoying this very much.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Arizona day. Painted Desert:








Petrified Forest:








Carlos Fernandez Sublime Extra:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huhc coffee toast juice. chilly morning. Hope everyone is well.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov '08 BCJ on a sunny day.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & beer...


----------



## George007

SAN Cristobal decent little puff


----------



## knilas

RyJ with my morning coffee. Have a great Sunday, everyone! 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Monte #5


----------



## MikeFox87

Monte #2 - a little underwhelming. Not much in the flavor dept. Single, so no box code, but I've been sitting on it for about 18 months. Dud maybe? Hopefully the next one is better!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas lusi after a big Sunday meal Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Red rocks near Sedona:









Cohiba Robusto Suprema:


----------



## tobacmon

Likes these little smokes


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P.C. & coffee...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope all is well on this chilly Columbus day.
PLPC coffee and my doggie to keep me compnay.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

D 4 Especial


----------



## bpegler

Enjoying a Reynaldo Sublime here at the JW Marriott Camelback Resort in Scottsdale. It's certainly warm enough!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hello my friends i hope all is well with you.
Enjoying a HDM Double Coronas man i forgot how easy these are to smoke.
Sorta like desert after a meal. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & Grog...


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones, Camelback Mountain in the distance.


----------



## Rondo

Demitasse 
A nice way to prepare for the day ahead.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## harley33

D.C. Cocktail and some 2112. Pretty good evening.


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Sublime.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I'm sitting outside on this chilly (52°F) Thursday morning as my vacation days tick away. It's the start of the NHL season (at least for my team) tonight so I'm enjoying a Quintero Favorito with my morning coffee. Go Wings Go!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Serie A wishes for a great day to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Hdmdc


----------



## cigaraddict

'14 HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padron42

RASCC & this tonight









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

'12 Party Prez with some Barrier Suburba IPA for Thursday night Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well its Pizza Friday here. Siting back with a BBF after some Pizza of course. T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & beer...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an Oct '14 Picador with a tall G&T on a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## Cletus

Waiting on the sunrise with a KDT and coffee.


----------



## Cletus

Three in a row....where are all the CC smokers?

Summer's last hurrah with temps in the mid 80s. I'm enjoying a R&J Sport Largo under the shade tree.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cletus said:


> Three in a row....where are all the CC smokers?


I never remember to take pics... and when I do they come out lousy.

Smoked so far this month:


----------



## StogieNinja

curmudgeonista said:


> I never remember to take pics... and when I do they come out lousy.
> 
> Smoked so far this month:
> 
> View attachment 92905


Good lawd, Jack.


----------



## Shunamaji

Had my first EL, 
Ramon Allones Club Allones EL 2015, to celebrate my promotion at work

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

StogieNinja said:


> Good lawd, Jack.


I know, I know. Looks kinda' sparse, eh? But to be fair, I did leave out the NC's!

Anyway, had a magnificent pre-movie SCdlH El Principe this evening (Deepwater Horizon - I rate it about 8.5 out of 10 popcorn kernels, BTW)... and sitting down to decide on a nightcap cigar to read by now. I'm thinking either an SLR Serie A or a Vegueros Tapados. Hmmm ????


----------



## StogieNinja

Meanwhile I haven't enjoyed a cigar in October! I can't shake this dadgum cold.


----------



## talisker10

curmudgeonista said:


> I never remember to take pics... and when I do they come out lousy.
> 
> Smoked so far this month:
> 
> View attachment 92905


How was the lub mag 46? Looking to pick up a box.


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 92993


----------



## Wildone

Cano & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> How was the lub mag 46? Looking to pick up a box.


Excellent! I LUB, LUB, LUB them!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo VI on this beautiful Sunday Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

P I & few fingers Saz...


----------



## avitti

Coloniales


----------



## rockethead26

First SCdLH El Principe out of a FEB 15 box I received back on Sept 18th. Tasty little smoke and thanks to those who recommended them. Paired with a Myer's Rum and Mexican Coke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another beautiful day Saint Luis Rey by the bay. Thank you Jesus for this blessing. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Lonsdale or #1 as its called i forgot how sweet a cigar they really are.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

Monte 3


----------



## Wildone

du Roi...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back in the saddle again. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Cohiba Robusto. Wonderful smoke! Box worthy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO a little young but nice.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

A BHK 56 sized cigar from Papo Robaina's farm.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Navistar

Bolivar PC. These are wonderful right now


----------



## protekk

A '12 Hoyo No. 1 and beer. These No.1 's keep getting better and better......just a fine stick from beginning to end:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes Iced Coffee Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Edmundo very young very wet but what a powerhouse loads of twang and that signature Montie spice.



Funky burn:vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Sublime.


----------



## protekk

Checking on the 2015 Fundadores. These are already great cigars. Perfect construction, great smoke production and burn and excellent taste. You would think these are a few years old:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
HUHC coffee juice.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar royal corona after some fresh Cavatelli and homemade gravy:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince.


----------



## Sprouthog

El Principe


----------



## Sprouthog

LGC Inmensos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy winter is rolling in all the leaves are falling.
Out on the deck with a trini reyes some black coffee and juice.
I wish everyone a happy and healthy weekend!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an Ago '12 PLPC paired with a G&T on a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## UBC03

Oct 14 petite quint paired with a Big Gulp.. 










I love these cheap little bastards.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> Oct 14 petite quint paired with a Big Gulp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these cheap little bastards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That so 'Murica right there! Cuban and a Big Gulp, driving down the road! Hell Yeah!


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Oct 14 petite quint *paired with a Big Gulp*..


You funny man.


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> That so 'Murica right there! Cuban and a Big Gulp, driving down the road! Hell Yeah!


Best part is I was drivin my fat @ss to the gym...now that's 'murica.

Takes me 25 or so mins to get to the gym. Perfect timing for a smoke before and after.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.C.F...


----------



## Navistar

Think I got a good one!


----------



## knilas

RGPE '08









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Breakfast smoke


----------



## cigaraddict

Errands and a '14 HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

I'm with @cigaraddict, though mine is a May '13 HUHC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SoCal Gunner said:


> That so 'Murica right there! Cuban and a Big Gulp, driving down the road! Hell Yeah!


Not for nothing SoCal but that avatar gives new meaning to the term Big Gulp. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a really fun day horsing around like an adolescent. 
SCDLH EL MORRO time to get serious :vs_laugh:
Or maybe not! Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

H. Upmann Coronas Major - "Grab & growl" tubos for a drive in the N.Ga. mountains. Two weeks early for peak Fall leaf color (drat). But we had a nice lunch in Dahlonega. Picked up a box of fudge there and took my wife to Amicalola falls to nibble on it. Then a top-down drive (mit Zigarre) through apple orchard territory including a stop for fresh squeezed cider. Wrapped up with a winery visit. Nice day.

Ran into some friends, another couple we know, in Dahlonega who laughed when they saw us and said, "So this is what empty nesters do!" (they also just sent their youngest away to college). It wasn't until we were lounging at some winery chateau that I asked my wife if she realized it was a date - LOL.


----------



## Navistar

curmudgeonista said:


> H. Upmann Coronas Major - "Grab & growl" tubos for a drive in the N.Ga. mountains. Two weeks early for peak Fall leaf color (drat). But we had a nice lunch in Dahlonega. Picked up a box of fudge there and took my wife to Amicalola falls to nibble on it. Then a top-down drive (mit Zigarre) through apple orchard territory including a stop for fresh squeezed cider. Wrapped up with a winery visit. Nice day.
> 
> Ran into some friends, another couple we know, in Dahlonega who laughed when they saw us and said, "So this is what empty nesters do!" (they also just sent their youngest away to college). It wasn't until we were lounging at some winery chateau that I asked my wife if she realized it was a date - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 94121


Sounds like a great day. Man points to ya


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '99 Molino on a mild fall afternoon.


----------



## Rondo

Lookin down the barrel of an '09 Lusi


----------



## Regiampiero

The draw on this is as tight as the sticks I'm trimming off my tree. I don't think I'll get through the first half before I say enough. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> H. Upmann Coronas Major - "Grab & growl" tubos for a drive in the N.Ga. mountains. Two weeks early for peak Fall leaf color (drat). But we had a nice lunch in Dahlonega. Picked up a box of fudge there and took my wife to Amicalola falls to nibble on it. Then a top-down drive (mit Zigarre) through apple orchard territory including a stop for fresh squeezed cider. Wrapped up with a winery visit. Nice day.
> 
> Ran into some friends, another couple we know, in Dahlonega who laughed when they saw us and said, "So this is what empty nesters do!" (they also just sent their youngest away to college). It wasn't until we were lounging at some winery chateau that I asked my wife if she realized it was a date - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 94121


Memories are made of this!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro peace to all on GOD'S day!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> H. Upmann Coronas Major - "Grab & growl" tubos for a drive in the N.Ga. mountains. Two weeks early for peak Fall leaf color (drat). But we had a nice lunch in Dahlonega. Picked up a box of fudge there and took my wife to Amicalola falls to nibble on it. Then a top-down drive (mit Zigarre) through apple orchard territory including a stop for fresh squeezed cider. Wrapped up with a winery visit. Nice day.
> 
> Ran into some friends, another couple we know, in Dahlonega who laughed when they saw us and said, "So this is what empty nesters do!" (they also just sent their youngest away to college). It wasn't until we were lounging at some winery chateau that I asked my wife if she realized it was a date - LOL.
> 
> View attachment 94121


Went leaf looking with Rhonda today.. Cooper's rock in Morgantown. Had a really good time. So much work lately, we never get to see each other. So it was a day well spent.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500

Cohiba Siglo IV.


----------



## protekk

'13 Partagas Series E No. 2 with some Singlecut Full Stack IPA:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Mag 46 this Morn...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry guys i had a pick but Photobucket is acting up.
PLPC double espresso and a canoli.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Smoked a couple partagas with my pops. Got em from @TCstr8..

The old man suggested we fire a couple up. His first cc , cubs first trip to the series in his lifetime..made sense to me..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying very hard to enjoy the first if my well rested Juan Lopez No. 1 that have rested in my tupperdor for a year. Tasty and fun. Just very cold and windy outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

"OH WOW!" moment with a really exceptional RGPC - RAE ABR 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Photobucket still on the fritz.
Montie#4 and a supermarket coffee and sweet roll coming out of Hanafords.
Saw a man living in his car with his cat.
I stopped and said oh my GOD that could be anyone.
I stopped for a moment to count my blessings.
I approached the car to see if the man was alright as he was elderly.
He said yes you could see the look in his eyes.
Somewhere between pride and shame. I said hey hows about a cup of coffee and something to eat.
He thought about it for a moment i went back in the store. Grabbed him some cold cuts bread cat food cup of Joe and a box of doughnuts prepaid gift card. Came back outside didn't see the car. Looked around he had moved it further back away from the store. I walked over he got out and met me halfway. I thought as i handed him the package. Wouldn't it be a lovely world if everything was that easy.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Photobucket still on the fritz.
> Montie#4 and a supermarket coffee and sweet roll coming out of Hanafords.
> Saw a man living in his car with his cat.
> I stopped and said oh my GOD that could be anyone.
> I stopped for a moment to count my blessings.
> I approached the car to see if the man was alright as he was elderly.
> He said yes you could see the look in his eyes.
> Somewhere between pride and shame. I said hey hows about a cup of coffee and something to eat.
> He thought about it for a moment i went back in the store. Grabbed him some cold cuts bread cat food cup of Joe and a box of doughnuts prepaid gift card. Came back outside didn't see the car. Looked around he had moved it further back away from the store. I walked over he got out and met me halfway. I thought as i handed him the package. Wouldn't it be a lovely world if everything was that easy.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Very nice gesture Tone.............'give and it will be given to you'


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Very nice gesture Tone.............'give and it will be given to you'


Thanks Vit! You know there is a certain amount of pleasure that comes from doing things to help others. I can't describe it it just feels real good. The best part of getting to do it like that. Besides the thanks smiles or even grunts lol! Is knowing that 100% of what you gave that person went directly to them. Instead of lining some corporations pockets. What really gets me is this is America and no one should be hungry or homeless. I bet if we spent one third of what we give to foreign counties. On those right here need i say more.:vs_cool: Almost forgot BBF after some dried sausage fresh baked bread and fresh mozzarella. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

P.L. Robo & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas coronas seniors iced coffee via Dunkin Donuts.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

B.C.E....


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Custom rolled Prince, before and after the flame tonight:


----------



## Sprouthog

Hdmdc


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 - 2014's are coming around nicely now...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! Top of the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

My first CoRo. Certainly will not be my last.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a May '12 Mag46 on a beautiful Friday afternoon.


----------



## Sprouthog

Bhk52


----------



## Navistar

Got this off a friend from another forum. Had a very hard time keeping it down. Can't wait any longer. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Scap

Mag 50


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee and juice. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

^^^
I'm right there with you Tony, except my "coffee and juice" is "gin and tonic".


----------



## Rondo

'09 Mag 50









I'm not scared by the anti smoking label on the box, but the skull in the smoke with the bullet hole in his head freaks me out a bit. (Tilt clockwise 45')

I wonder how they do that?


----------



## Wildone

Monte Tubo & beer...


----------



## Rondo

PL Montecarlo


----------



## knilas

HUHC

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Jun '12 RASS on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## protekk

Yesterday a '13 Upmann Connie A. Just a fantastic cigar:



Today a '12 BBF with some Barrier Daddy Warbucks DIPA. A beautiful afternoon in NY:


----------



## cigaraddict

ABR '14 HdMEdL

Construction and burn on these is exceptional; flavor needs some time (sharpness slightly overtakes the delicate flavor) rest them up.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bpegler

On point with Halloween candy and Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## Wildone

CoRo to end All Hallows Eve, with hot Chocolate...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope everyone got lots of tricks and treats LOL!
Somebody here really spiked the punch bowl.
Haven't had a hangover in a long time ouch!
Partagas short black coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Morning to all A gifted Montie Open and a Starbucks Kumoto Dragon.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Second half of October - mostly smaller cigars. Left the NC's on the list this time. Ended up averaging exactly two cigars per day for the month - 62 total, some days only one, others as many as four.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bpegler

Smoking this:









Getting ready for this:


----------



## protekk

A 2007 Partagas SDC No. 2 on a beautiful NY afternoon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Amazing weather here Partagas short black coffee juice.
Nice job last night Chicago.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Had a couple of these while stacking wood at my parents. Had another on the way home. 
I love these cheap, little guys. Smashed one while I was working and didn't have the urge to cry.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

What I passed up to smoke. Too chilly to smoke outside tonight. Having some scotch indoors instead.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF and a Heineken after a very long day.
Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

Scdlh principe and Sam Adams lager


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi


----------



## Scap

Been enjoying this for the last couple hours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F.
PLPC coffee Juice.
Be safe out there!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Navistar

My first punch punch


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nice sunny but cool day here. I thought I would go down to the cellar to dig out a couple habanos. I am smoking a H. Upmann Magnum 50, but the burn is very wonky, then it will straighten out, but get off again. Great flavors of creamy hay and nuts. Pretty mild-medium, but tasty. Later up is a Boli Royal Corona. 









I should note that while walking the dog it was windy as all get out. Perhaps that's why it was off. Now on the porch it's seeming to settle down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Went to my parents, put together my last tree stand . Now tryin to figure out where to hang it.









Got smart and left 20 of these here in some Tupperware.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

1 Year aged Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a Dog Fish Head 120 after a really nice late lunch at Dominick's up on Arthur Avenue.
:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coro and a Dog Fish Head 120 after a really nice late lunch at Dominick's up on Arthur Avenue.
> :vs_cool:


I heard they have a menu now, is that true?? and with prices on it no less...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> I heard they have a menu now, is that true?? and with prices on it no less...


You know we just sat down about a dozen of us. The waiter came out said what's going on in the kitchen. We ordered you know 3 meats 3 fish 3 orders of Macaroni etc. Everything still served family style everybody dig in. But now that you mention it i did see some people on the other-side looking at something that could have been a menu. I really didn't pay it any mind, who would think you would ever see a menu at Dominick's. What is the world coming to.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed out to help a buddy pull a tranny on his Vette.
PLPC coffee for breakfast. Have a great day all:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying an Oct '01 Vegueros Especiales No.1 on a warm Saturday afternoon. The G&T pairs nicely with the Vegueros.


----------



## UBC03

Running errands..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a day a little more involved than was originally thought.
Really enjoying this BBF and a cup of Espresso.
Peace to all!


----------



## Navistar

Principe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 07 after a very pleasant brunch with friends and family on God's day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

PLPC on another warm afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out to the Bronx to pick up a tranny for my buddies Vette.
SCDLH EL MORRO for the ride.
Great day and peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

There's a joke there but don't want to offend him /her. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Mag 46. Relaxing smoke on a cool evening.


----------



## protekk

A couple of beauts on this beautiful fall weekend in NY!
First a '13 JL No. 2 on Saturday:



And on Sunday a '13 SLR Regios:


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> B.P.B...


Damn that a nice old gas pump.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bpegler

Smoking in the smoke:

Alejandro Gonzalez Sublime 









But the conditions out here are terrible. Large forest fires on the NC/TN border. The air is acrid.


----------



## George007

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Heading out to the Bronx to pick up a tranny for my buddies Vette.
> SCDLH EL MORRO for the ride.
> Great day and peace to all!:vs_cool:


Being a car guy myself we both know what it means to "Blow a tranny"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

George007 said:


> Being a car guy myself we both know what it means to "Blow a tranny"


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:






OR for those that are curious :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Okay enough playing around time to get going.
Petite Montie #2 and a coffee.
Walking down the bay going to vote.
What a great day out.
Remember where-ever you are today to stop and rock the vote!
This is an important election and America needs our help.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

On my way to pick up pops to vote. 









they're still young but tasty.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Boli and coffee... Regardless of your political views, I encourage everyone of you to go vote. Have a great day everyone!










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a turnout today. Never seen the polls that crowded since Ronald Reagan ran in the 80's.
Bolivar Liberator and a Sam Adams on this election day.
GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones on Election Day. I always enjoy exercising my right to vote !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## tonyzoc

Something to celebrate


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

'15 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cigaraddict said:


> '15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like it? I just grabbed a box on sale. I figure with the cold weather coming a good cheap smoke.:vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How did you like it? I just grabbed a box on sale. I figure with the cold weather coming a good cheap smoke.:vs_cool:


Given how much he cut off the top, it kind of verifies all the chit people have been saying about the poor construction. I was about to pull the trigger on that deal too Tony, hopefully you get a good box.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regiampiero said:


> Given how much he cut off the top, it kind of verifies all the chit people have been saying about the poor construction. I was about to pull the trigger on that deal too Tony, hopefully you get a good box.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thank you my brother:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Partagas Lusi while listening to Dean Martin on you Tube 3 fingers of knob creek.
Nice way to spend Trump day errr i mean hump day.:wink2:


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Prince. Cooler night, most of the smoke from forest fires has cleared.


----------



## Navistar

Coro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
PLPC juice coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Good Morning World


----------



## cigaraddict

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank you my brother:vs_cool:


Construction was perfect, just happened to straight cut it instead of my usual angle with torps. The flavor was lackluster but it had its moments. I grabbed a few boxes earlier this year with "meh" hopes and it wasn't completely disappointing. When opens are good, they are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero

cigaraddict said:


> Construction was perfect, just happened to straight cut it instead of my usual angle with torps. The flavor was lackluster but it had its moments. I grabbed a few boxes earlier this year with "meh" hopes and it wasn't completely disappointing. When opens are good, they are great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for getting back on those.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Partagas Short


----------



## Bird-Dog

avitti said:


> Partagas Short


Had a 2010 just the other day from a box that had been disappointing up to that point. Hence I'd sort of switched my preference in minutos over to BCJ's and SCdlH EP's for the longest time. Well, 6 1/2 years did the trick! Finally lived up to their billing. Now the question is, smoke 'em up as fast as I can? Or wait to see if they continue to improve over the next few years?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Had a 2010 just the other day from a box that had been disappointing up to that point. Hence I'd sort of switched my preference in minutos over to BCJ's and SCdlH EP's for the longest time. Well, 6 1/2 years did the trick! Finally lived up to their billing. Now the question is, smoke 'em up as fast as I can? Or wait to see if they continue to improve over the next few years?


I like em fresh no more than a year. I have on occasion got a dead box. Let it sit as you did and bam right in the kisser lip smacking twang. But i have never let em go more than 3 years. If i had to choose personally i would smoke em up. Sometimes less equals more. Good Luck.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO Sam Adams Boston Lager.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## cigaraddict

'14 HUHC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E. & beer...


----------



## Sprouthog

Rag


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. ERDMCS coffee toast.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:

Don't forget to thank a Vet!


----------



## avitti

curmudgeonista said:


> Had a 2010 just the other day from a box that had been disappointing up to that point. Hence I'd sort of switched my preference in minutos over to BCJ's and SCdlH EP's for the longest time. Well, 6 1/2 years did the trick! Finally lived up to their billing. Now the question is, smoke 'em up as fast as I can? Or wait to see if they continue to improve over the next few years?


Even the shorts have long legs...partagas cigars with some serious downtime are a different beast all together,imo


----------



## avitti

Hoyo Epicure 2


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov '08 BCJ on the back deck.


----------



## protekk

A 2014 QDO Imperiales with coffee:



And a Punch Descobridores after dinner:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Regios coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## avitti

Monte 3


----------



## poppajon75

My second from the ISOM. I think I'm getting a grasp on what twang is about. This is awesome!


----------



## Wildone

Escep & coffee...


----------



## TCstr8

Mag 46 (LUB SEP14)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a MOE Oct '14 Picador with a G&T on a beautiful fall afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and a Sam Adams Boston Lager.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Ams417

MC#4 in Mexico. Went to the LCDH. Prices are about double what we pay online. Glad I hauled some sticks down here with me. Can't afford to smoke many CC's at these prices. Paid about $14.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a UPE May '12 Mag46 while Coco stands guard.


----------



## csk415

Get to enjoy my first cc thanks to Jack. Well deserved after finishing up the kitchen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## protekk

2014 RA Gigantes on a beautiful NY Sunday:


----------



## Wildone

P.L.Ro. & beer...


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Sublime.


----------



## cigaraddict

HUHC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

'13 Monte Especiale No. 2 and beer for the NY Giants game:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Trini Reyes Coffee toast and juice for me.
I hope you all have a fantastic day!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie open after a late lunch.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## Wildone

Lons & beer...


----------



## avitti

Juan Lopez #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day to all.
Sitting here filling out paperwork.
Partagas short black coffee.
It's all i can do to stay awake.
Have i forgot to mention how much i hate paperwork.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & soda...


----------



## avitti

Monte #3


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Sancho Panza Belicosos UME ABR 14



















"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## protekk

An '09 Ramon Allones Petit Unicos:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Morning to all.
ERDMCS coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegueros Mananita after dinner.
Had to try one not bad for a cheapo.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Vegueros Mananita after dinner.
> Had to try one not bad for a cheapo.:vs_cool:


I love 'em; the Tapados even more. Both are staples in my world.

With only 16 in a pack and the resulting low buy-in, it's easy to lose sight of the fact that the per stick cost on the Mananitas is about on par with the fairly similarly sized HUHC and only a notch below your average PC. So, in the grand scheme of things I don't really consider them a cheapo in the sense that they cost less than comparables, but rather a budget-friendly cigar priced just right for their size.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I love 'em; the Tapados even more. Both are staples in my world.
> 
> With only 16 in a pack and a resultant low buy-in, it's easy to lose sight of the fact that the per stick cost on the Mananitas is about on par with the fairly similarly sized HUHC and and only a half-a-notch below your average PC. So, in the grand scheme of things I don't really consider them a cheapo in the sense that they cost less than comparables, but rather a budget sized cigar priced just right for their size.


That is a very good point Jack.
$4.065 a stick on sale.
The HUHC at $99 last time on sale for 25 came to $3.96 a stick respectively.
My reference to cheap was not in the traditional sense.
I take it for granted at times that people understand what i mean without my clarification.
To me any cigar less than $5 a stick is a cheapo.
With today's prices you can't even get an egg sandwich and a coffee for less than $7.
I may have to up my my thinking to any stick under $7.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is a very good point Jack.
> $4.065 a stick on sale.
> The HUHC at $99 last time on sale for 25 came to $3.96 a stick respectively.
> My reference to cheap was not in the traditional sense.
> I take it for granted at times that people understand what i mean without my clarification.
> To me any cigar less than $5 a stick is a cheapo.
> With today's prices you can't even get an egg sandwich and a coffee for less than $7.
> I may have to up my my thinking to any stick under $7.
> :vs_laugh:


Hmmm... I'll have to remember that_ - Tony's Egg Sandwich Cigar Scale









_


----------



## Sprouthog

898


----------



## Wildone

B.S.B. & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short X2 and a couple of coffees while finishing up some more paperwork.
T.G.I.F!:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

My breakfast smoke. TGIF!


----------



## Wildone

Corona & beer...


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Partagas Serie D No.4 compliments of @Grey Goose with some Gnarly Head 1924 Double Black Red










Coffee would've been a better pairing choice. Still a great stick

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## avitti

#4


----------



## Rondo




----------



## protekk

An '08 Mag 50 with some Death by Coconut:


----------



## jjjoseph

Tried a Partagas junior corona and loved it. Had no burn issues at all and it was smooth and mild the entire time with a ton of smoke. I think I'm going to stick with corona style cigars.


----------



## Turkmen

Celebrated with my wife our 7th anniversary


----------



## MyFatherFan

Partagas Corona Junior - excellent smoke!!


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & beer...


----------



## tonyzoc

RyJ #2 A/T from the garage watching it snow at 32F



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Heading to Rhon's mom's to check out how the new smoker does in the snow.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Turkmen said:


> Celebrated with my wife our 7th anniversary


Happy Anniversary! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo VI and a Brooklyn Brewery Lager. :vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a BAM Jun '12 RASS with a tall G&T.


----------



## protekk

Got a few in yesterday one before the city trip with my girls one after the city trip while fighting my computer:

Pre city a 2012 VR Famosos:



and a Boli Simones after a long day in manhattan:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'13 RG Perlas this afternoon that lasted over an hour and a half!
:jaw:

Sorry no pics. It just went by too quick to snap one (j/k).

Thinking BRC this for this evening's fare.


----------



## Wildone

Sal & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS coffee juice.
Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

First cigar from a bundle of Reynaldo Cimarrones rolled just last week. These have dark wrappers and smoke very well.

I don't usually buy into the whole dark, oily wrapper hype, but these are the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## MyFatherFan

Grilling in 34 degree weather and enjoying another tasty CC. I'm up to 4 CC now and have found the appreciation for them. It's a whole new world on the ISOM!!


----------



## UBC03

MyFatherFan said:


> Grilling in 34 degree weather and enjoying another tasty CC. I'm up to 4 CC now and have found the appreciation for them. It's a whole new world on the ISOM!!












Welcome

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Eddy & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well winter has finally landed.
Cold as a witches tit this morning lol.
Tall cup of black coffee had a damaged Lusi so i clipped the bad part off.
Away we go to great the day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

UpRo & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee toast.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RyJ Cazadores forgot how strong these really are.:surprise::vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

Trini reyes


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E. & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Thanksgiving!
Fresh ham and turkey are going slow and low.
Took a moment to say hi.
And enjoy a SLR Serie A and a coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

My first RASS and, third CC.







It's amazing. I couldn't think of a better day to smoke a cigar passed on to me in the spirit of giving. Thank you brother.

Update:







Absolutely amazing the whole way through. 
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Probably the first of many today. CoLa


----------



## George007

Happy Thanksgiving! Montecristo #2


----------



## Scap

Last night.


----------



## Cletus

I was able to get in a Thanksgiving Day ride this morning. It was a little breezy and cold, around 45°F (7.2° Canadian), but I had a blast and ran into lots of wildlife.










I saw at least three different deer herds.










How appropriate that I saw a couple of wild turkeys (they don't like to have their picture taken).










Our turkey dinner will be ready in a few hours. I've got plenty of time to relax in the sun on the back deck with a PL Picador and a tall G&T.










Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Rondo

HdM EdL


----------



## bpegler

Alex Sublime custom. I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.
I usually take the day after off.
But i had to drive my girlfriend to work. Besides her car is in my garage waiting for me to fix it.:vs_laugh:
Punch- Punch and i tall iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

My drunken Thanksgiving eve cigar of choice. A 2014 Bolivar Super Coronas:


----------



## Wildone

Cano & football...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and a Coke peace to all!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an RSE Abr '03 RG Panetela on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Jordan23

Rascc



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

CPE and some football.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> CORO and a Coke peace to all!


Nice pairing Tone. thanks for the rg 'hit' sorry it took so long to acknowledge.Seems i have to spread some cheer before i can return fire.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an AME Ago '12 PLPC on a warm afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Nice pairing Tone. thanks for the rg 'hit' sorry it took so long to acknowledge.Seems i have to spread some cheer before i can return fire.


Sometimes it takes me awhile to notice when i get a hit. The new site takes some getting used to.
No need for apologies :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## harley33

The game


----------



## Wildone

harley33 said:


> The game


Helluva game, what a come back...


----------



## Wildone

P 2 & beer...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## SoCal Gunner

Smoked with a friend Thanksgiving night around the fire pit.


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of @curmudgeonista


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy after some espresso and a canoli.
I hope everyone is blessed on GOD'S day.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good morning to all.
San Cristóbal de La Habana El Príncipe and coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> View attachment 97313


That's a really great budget smoke.
Getting harder to find as of late.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Cuelebra's one of three shared with two great friends Harold and Frank :smile2:


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & beer...


----------



## WNYTony

With thanks to @MyFatherFan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & few fingers Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hump day is here SLR SERIE A after some pancakes and coffee.
Great day to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & beer...


----------



## Navistar

Had a mc #4. Disliked the two from a box so the remainder have to go down for a year. Hope they get better.


----------



## harley33

Banged up #2 and a D&S on a 60 degree night in the 'burg.


----------



## protekk

A 2011 Cohiba Siglo II and some Death By Coconut on a rainy eve:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Navistar said:


> Had a mc #4. Disliked the two from a box so the remainder have to go down for a year. Hope they get better.


Sounds like the right thing to do. Montes typically respond well to putting some time on 'em for me. On the downside that may be because the #4 is arguably the highest volume _tripa corta_ produced; so it might just be written in the cards that we have to give them the extra time that the rolling rooms and vendors' shelves can't or won't allow for.


----------



## MDinius

Mag46


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee juice the week is flying by.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Bird-Dog

MMC (Monte Media Corona) today. Easily the best cigar I've smoked all month! Seriously, though, what an outstanding little cigar!


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI & few fingers Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche.
Peace to all!


----------



## bpegler

Edmundo Dantes Belicoso, new RE just released here in Mexico.

I'm enjoying this in Puerto Aventuras, a small gated community about an hour south of Cancun in the Riviera Maya.

Life is tough...


----------



## Rondo

This is very tasty considering it's only a '14.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Looking forward to the next 24.


----------



## Wildone

Punch & beer...


----------



## bpegler

Alex Custom Prince.


----------



## MaxG

RA Club Allones, OPG, JUL 15


----------



## protekk

Chilly outside but still managed to get in a 2005 Diplomaticos No.1 and some Half Acre Gone Away:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Sublime under the Palm Trees.


----------



## Wildone

Sir Winnie & beer...


----------



## Wildone

Short & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Sublime under the Palm Trees.


That's it now i am jealous its Farkin freezing here!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sunday's are special peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jordan23

Dip no 2.


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Diplomaticos #2 I swear for the life of me i just don't get these.:frown2::vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Diplomaticos #2 I swear for the life of me i just don't get these.:frown2::vs_laugh::vs_cool:


Aren't they supposed to be cut-rate Montes? Easy to forget.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones and the Caribbean...


----------



## Wildone

Tubo & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Aren't they supposed to be cut-rate Montes? Easy to forget.


Yes Jack that was the pretense they where marketed under in the old days.$15 - $25 less a box than a Montie #2 depending on where they were purchased.I have tried them so many times over the years,trying to keep an open mind. I even made the mistake of buying a box once. Boy that was a long 25 cigars :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Partagas short coffee black Brooklyn bagel with a schmear Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got done what a day in the end all went well.
I hope everyone's day was a good one.
Gonna settle in with a CORO and a Keegan Ale's Mothers Milk.:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

Don Jose----good smoke but they won't have the legs like the select finos-imho


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hump day is finally here HUHC coffee and juice.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Fundi and a seltzer water.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Monte & few fingers Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
PLPC Cafe Con Leche.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR SERIE A and a Dog Fish Head 60 min IPA.
Hope everyone had a great day.
I am a poet and i didn't even know it. ROTFLMFAO.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*T.G.I.F*

Dunkin Donuts drive thru coffee and a Party Short.
Have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn that's a lousy picture my cell phone camera just crapped out. Time to hit the Verizon store, That's a Montie Edmundo. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Navistar

MC petite #2. I have enjoyed the 3 I bought from a friend so I threw down for a box from 2013. Hope they smoke just as well.


----------



## Wildone

Escep & beer...


----------



## MyFatherFan

MC #4 @Ranger0282 thanks for sharing Dave. I enjoyed it very much.

Father-in-law had the Padilla Cava but it was too strong for his liking.
@UBC03 ashtray is getting use! Thanks Dino


----------



## UBC03

MyFatherFan said:


> MC #4 @Ranger0282 thanks for sharing Dave. I enjoyed it very much.
> 
> Father-in-law had the Padilla Cava but it was too strong for his liking.
> 
> @UBC03 ashtray is getting use! Thanks Dino


Beats ashin on the ground.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Broke in my buddy's new heater in his garage. Had a BJC and a couple Quints. The guys loved the modus. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Last night the first cigars I passed out were BJCs. One of the comments were "holy $hit this is what cigars should taste like and they're how much." I love watchin guys reactions to their first cc. It's the same "where have you been all my life" reaction I had a short time ago when Jack hooked me up with me first cc.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC after breakfast on the way to the Verizon store.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HUHC after breakfast on the way to the Verizon store.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Nothing worse than the Verizon store. Wait an hour to be spoken down to by some 20 something because I'm not using my phone to it's fullest potential. Don't really care about what my phone's capable of. I'm lucky I figured out how to turn it on.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Short & coffee...


----------



## avitti

Siglo III


----------



## Cletus

Temps were in the low 20s this morning so I was able to get in a snow ride before the trails started to thaw. Fortunately some fatbikers had created a nice track in the snow.










It's four hours later and the Colorado sun is quickly melting everything. With temps in the low 50s it's perfect conditions for a RASS and a tall G&T.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quick nooner out with the Dog


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pouring rain and chilly, but the most beautiful morning. Been cooking pancakes and bacon since 630 a.m. You see all of my children are here with me throughout the holidays. Gotta sneak away for a st luis rey, GOD BLESS:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Pouring rain and chilly, but the most beautiful morning. Been cooking pancakes and bacon since 630 a.m. You see all of my children are here with me throughout the holidays. Gotta sneak away for a st luis rey, GOD BLESS:vs_cool:


That's one of the things I miss the most, since my girls moved out. It's amazing how much a few teenage girls can pack away.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Wildone said:


> D.C. & beer...


 @Wildone how do you have an endless supply of Pliney and BP?


----------



## Wildone

Noella & Green Tea...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

Quintero









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Back home again, I've traded the Tropics for the heater in my garage.

Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Back home again, I've traded the Tropics for the heater in my garage.
> 
> Reynaldo Cimarrones.


Welcome back..Just in time for the POLAR VORTEX..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Welcome back..Just in time for the POLAR VORTEX..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk












All the iguanas say "boo"...


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> All the iguanas say "boo"...












Welcome back

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

RASS and MNF


----------



## Wildone

V.R.A. & beer...


----------



## Wildone

Corona & beer...


----------



## gator_79

Monte Petite #2 and Knob Creek 100 proof. I'm really digging the petite #2, as my work schedule for now doesn't allow 2 hours or more after work to enjoy a smoke. Perfect cigar for around the 1 hour mark.


----------



## Vallac

Hit the spot


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Sublime.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO and a dog fish head Breakfast Stout. Not much time to smoke these days GOD i love the Holidays.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

P.L.Robo & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents:vs_cool:
Heading out to do some last minute Christmas shopping.
Partagas short and a black coffee to keep me company.
Peace to all!


----------



## bpegler

Alex (Alejandro Gonzalez) custom Prince on another cold night in the Garage.


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & beer...


----------



## TCstr8

Love the RASS but still on the fence on these.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. BPC coffee juice.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P.C. & coffee...


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2


----------



## Wildone

T.F. & beer...


----------



## harley33

Monte Sublime, cocktail and Rocket football.


----------



## poppajon75

HdM EdL.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Reyes and ginger beer


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & Bourbon...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hope all is well my friends. Got some bad news today a very dear friend has passed. Lucky son of a gun died in his sleep.
Smoking a Coro in honor of his passing he was a life long friend. May peace find you all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Condolences my friend.. Tough to lose someone during the holiday season.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Epicure no. 2 on this chilly Sunday evening.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.S. & hot chocolate... Happy Sunday...


----------



## poppajon75

A peso cigar of the El Cacique variety.








Never even heard of them until just recently.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

2015 Bolivar CG with some Death by Coconut for the Giants game:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Condolences my friend.. Tough to lose someone during the holiday season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you your kind thoughts are much appreciated.
Yes losing Billy is a big blow we were like brothers. We used to cut out of school hop the D train go up to the Bronx and catch a Yankee game. I shall mourn his loss for some time. On the bright side of it all you know every cloud has a silver lining. For the first time ever all 5 of my children are here with me for the entire holiday season. Thank you Jesus for this blessing Amen.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out to the haberdasher Partagas short black coffee.
Have a very wonderful day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

RASS and Glenfarclas 21


----------



## Wildone

B.C.G. & beer...


----------



## gator_79

When in Okinawa... Drink local whiskey, it pairs well with this 2011 PSD4.


----------



## Wildone

S.R. & beer...


----------



## avitti

Thank you @Bird_Dog---------Serie du Connaisseur#2


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## Wildone

J.L. # 1 & few fingers Saz...








That good...


----------



## Slowpokebill

The sun came out between snowstorms. It was a perfect time to enjoy a cup of coffee and a Montechristo No5. What pleasant little smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a couple of Partagas Culebras with friends at Billy's funeral.
R.I.P Mr Gagliardo.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had another Montecristo Purito last night 

They are indeed tasty little guys for a fast 15-20 minute "outside during winter" smoke. I am considering buying more.


----------



## avitti

Monte 5 --dark roast- Italian pastry


----------



## harley33

Merry Christmas.

Trying out a espy with 2 years on it.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had a montecristo purito earlier.


----------



## Wildone

S.P. & beer...


----------



## gator_79

Monte #4, with some Knob Creek this morning when I got off work.


----------



## poppajon75

BJC and, coffee to start Christmas morning.


----------



## UBC03

I was reading posts yesterday. @TonyBrooklyn made me realize that some of yunz guys stick mainly to the habanos section.

Just wanted to let yunz know we're running a Superbowl block in the contest section.

If you're not a NC smoker I understand, BUT the sticks could be ammo for bombs and the troop donations will be coming up you'll need ncs for that also...just sayin. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Just finished an HU Royal Robusto, I can't remember what the date and box code is as I don't have the box with me, it's either Oct or Nov 2015, but for a your cigar, about a year old, this thing was amazing. No ammonia or harsh bitter flavors, a little spice up front, but mostly rich creamy smoke, lots of earthy twang, notes of espresso or dark choc, and a slightly sweet finish. I can only imagine what these will be in a couple more years. Glad I have another box in the air. Maybe I need to order another box or 2 just to be sure I have enough on hand... lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!:vs_cool:
*


A very old Montie #2 Thanks Bobby


----------



## Turkmen

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Starting day with Siglo III and mimosa


----------



## Westside Threat

BCG while smoking a turkey


----------



## Bird-Dog

SLR Inca for a Christmas afternoon break...










Edit: Blech! Looked great with the double bands and handsome wrapper. But the flavor profile was just bitter aspirin with cardboard and burning yard leaves. Glad I only had one... well actually, not glad I even had one.


----------



## harley33

Sig 6 watching the Steelers after a big meal. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Monte Esp#2 - Now we're talkin'.










Short-fat SLR Inca earlier today sucked; bitter but otherwise tasteless. Long & skinny Monte wins the day... er, night!


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Had my last Montecristo Purito last night


----------



## Wildone

Patricia & coffee...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> SLR Inca for a Christmas afternoon break...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Blech! Looked great with the double bands and handsome wrapper. But the flavor profile was just bitter aspirin with cardboard and burning yard leaves. Glad I only had one... well actually, not glad I even had one.


Everyone know s how i feel about double banded seegars. An advertising gimmick most of the time. That being said i have had some double bands that totally changed my point of view. I have found personally they need lots of rest to shine. They also like lower humidity than most. Bitter taste is usually a sign of too young tobacco or over humidity in Cuban cigar tobacco. As always this is just my opinion not craved in stone YMMV.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi great after lunch smoke Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## gator_79

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Everyone know s how i feel about double banded seegars. An advertising gimmick most of the time. That being said i have had some double bands that totally changed my point of view. I have found personally they need lots of rest to shine. They also like lower humidity than most. Bitter taste is usually a sign of too young tobacco or over humidity in Cuban cigar tobacco. As always this is just my opinion not craved in stone YMMV.:vs_cool:


Tony, What do you think about the H. Upmann LCDH Royal Robusto. I had one the other day and thought it was amazing, even at just over a year old.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Everyone know s how i feel about double banded seegars. An advertising gimmick most of the time. That being said i have had some double bands that totally changed my point of view. I have found personally they need lots of rest to shine. They also like lower humidity than most. Bitter taste is usually a sign of too young tobacco or over humidity in Cuban cigar tobacco. As always this is just my opinion not craved in stone YMMV.:vs_cool:


I'm all for aging. But if you can't smoke the dang thing 2+ years out from production and with 11-mos resting (and cherished) in my humi at 64%-65%, then you might as well put a third band on it that says "For Display Only"!

Big-time anticipation; big-time let down.

It was a regional for Peru, though. Maybe they figured everyone's palate was so numbed out from chewing coca leaves that they wouldn't notice how bad this thing sucked!

And just in case my previous description was too ambiguous, let me sum it up in the immortal words of Ron White:

SLR Inca's *SU-U-U-U-U-UCK!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

gator_79 said:


> Tony, What do you think about the H. Upmann LCDH Royal Robusto. I had one the other day and thought it was amazing, even at just over a year old.


I love them
Not really regional though.
Different in many ways.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm all for aging. But if you can't smoke the dang thing 2-years+ out from production and with 11-mos resting (and cherished) in my humi at 64%-65%, then you might as well put a third band on it that says "For Display Only"!
> 
> Big-time anticipation; big-time let down.
> 
> It was a regional for Peru, though. Maybe they figured everyone's palate was so numbed out from chewing coca leaves that they wouldn't notice how bad this thing sucked!
> 
> And just in case my previous description was too ambiguous, let me sum it up in the immortal words of Ron White:
> 
> SLR Inca's *SU-U-U-U-U-UCK!*


Sorry for your disappointment. Regional releases have always been hit or miss. And really don't shine till at least 5 years out. All of the Asian releases years back where infamous for that.


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez custom Prince:


----------



## Wildone

P.L. Robo & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto while running some errands.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Wildone

P 2 & few fingers Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee on this chilly day.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch-Punch and a Dogfish Head Breakfast Stout.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez Sublime Extra:


----------



## Wildone

P.D.C. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con leche breakfast burrito.
Have not done that in a while :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## gator_79

Just finished a Cohiba Robusto, with a couple Mojitos. Made the Mojitos with Havana Club Anos Rum, I really like the way a Mojito pairs with a good cigar.


----------



## poppajon75

JLP


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. Partagas short coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Scdlh el principe, my first. What a great little smoke.


----------



## poppajon75

talisker10 said:


> Scdlh el principe, my first. What a great little smoke.


I've got one of those tucked away that I've been curious about. Glad to hear that it's a pleaser.


----------



## talisker10

poppajon75 said:


> I've got one of those tucked away that I've been curious about. Glad to hear that it's a pleaser.


Very enjoyable. This one came from a '14 box. First thing I tasted was caramel and burnt sugar, along with leather, earth, spice and sweetness. I wish I had bought more. Great draw and construction, compared to a plugged epi 2 I had last week.


----------



## SoCal Gunner




----------



## Slowpokebill

Just finished a Juan Lopez Seleccion NO.1 SLB. It was an okay smoke but nothing to write home about...I think it would be a good smoke while fishing.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & beer...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Leaving for upstate big New Years Eve party tonight. Jack's package awaits me. And i have a feeling maybe another lost package. Everyone please stay safe and have a very Happy New Year.
Cohiba Esplendido coming along for the ride.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Cohiba Robusto. Aged 1 Year.


----------



## UBC03

Had two of these riding from store to store looking for a pork roast and or kielbasa.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.A. & beer on ice while dinner is cooking... Wishes for a Blessed, healthy, happy, prosperous & safe New Year to all...










Whiskey then beer your in the clear, let's hope...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Wishing you all a happy, healthy and, prosperous New Year!

Starting 2017 with an SCdLH from a brother on another forum.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Trini Reyes for New Years Day brunch...


----------



## talisker10

poppajon75 said:


> Wishing you all a happy, healthy and, prosperous New Year!
> 
> Starting 2017 with an SCdLH from a brother on another forum.


So how was the el principe?


----------



## poppajon75

talisker10 said:


> So how was the el principe?


I thought it was wonderful. I picked up some of the caramel, toasted tobacco and, light earth. The smoke was abundant and, the finish I would consider having a medium duration. Retro was very pleasant adding a touch of leather. It's definately going on my future purchase list. Very grateful to have the opportunity to try it.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Had to do a few chores outside and got a bit chilled. But, ya just gotta smoke a habano on New Years Day, don't you ?! :grin2:

In any case, temps warmed up from 16F to 19F so I thought I'd celebrate 2017. Thought it best to light up a shorter length smoke, so went with the HUHC so kindly given to me by Jack. - - Burn may look a little wonky in the photo. But I was cold from being outside for awhile and may have been shivering (just a little). My aim with the lighter was probably off. The burn line straighten itself out nicely. I grabbed a hot cup of coffee, the shivering stopped, and I throughly enjoyed my first cigar of 2017. Happy New Year everyone !


----------



## Navistar

I am having great luck with the weather. 50 degrees and no wind. 

First smoke of the year is a RACA. Enjoyable


----------



## Westside Threat

CORO & Ginger Beer


----------



## Wildone

D.B. & beer...


----------



## csk415

Thank you Jack. Perfect way to end a shitty day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All the posts with snow in the back ground remind me that winter is here. We have been real lucky in New York in that sense.
PLPC coffee juice and some homade donuts. Happy New Year peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## harley33

A gift from a great friend not on this board. Happy New Years.


----------



## Slowpokebill

That was one of the better hour and half smokes Ive enjoyed in sometime


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back to the grind HUHC coffee juice peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another HUHC no time for a long smoke besides its pouring outside:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Coronitas en Cedro on a pleasant afternoon; overcast but in the 60's. These little CenC's continue to amaze me with just how good they are for so little money!


----------



## Rondo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## Wildone

Tubo & beer...


----------



## Bird-Dog

PL Picadores


----------



## George007

A aged and beat up Montecristo #2. Decided to take it to its final resting place


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC and coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Johnny-O Colonials...


----------



## poppajon75

Quintero from a gracious member here.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rafael Gonzalez PC...


----------



## Wildone

U. 2 & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H. UPMANN Epicures and a cup of Joe peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> H. UPMANN Epicures and a cup of Joe peace to all.:vs_cool:


One of my favorite small smokes and one i enjoy with a darker wrapper...thanks for the rg 'hit' Tone,i really need to check the user cp more often.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Super Party on a sunny & cool afternoon... er... Partagas Super Partagas.

Espresso to the PMF's milk-coffee & mocha, and the PCE's dark chocolate & black coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> One of my favorite small smokes and one i enjoy with a darker wrapper...thanks for the rg 'hit' Tone,i really need to check the user cp more often.


You are very welcome bro! That CP gets me as well i liked the old system better LOL! Our buddies with the i Have them on sale right now $75 a box :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Frankie just dropped in so we did lunch. Brooklyn Bagels with Bacon Cream cheese and tomatoes. Montie #2's for desert.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina's BHK 56. Light snow tonight.


----------



## Wildone

T.Rex & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of eggs and toast coffee and a BPC T.G.I.F Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

ERdM demitasse

View attachment 100585


----------



## George007

Romeo and hot coco. Running errands all day with the work van getting ready to leave for Bahamas and Florida.


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & coffee to greet the Morning...


----------



## poppajon75

RASS and, two fingers of 4 Roses Small Batch.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte Petit #2 with a patch job and the head cut back too far trying to find the problem. But all is well after a little skin graft.


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC and an iced coffee via the local diner. The girl looked at me like i was crazy iced coffee she said?:vs_laugh:
Peace my brothers:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just a snowy very cold day today, i dunno must be getting old i used to play in the snow.:vs_laugh:
Slow simmering a brisket got Sam Adams and SCDLH ELMORRO to keep me company.:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

PSD4 OAT DIC 10

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

H.D. & coffee...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Johnny-O Baby Salomon. Forgot to take a photo, so I'll give you a soundtrack for Wildone's great wildlife pics instead...


----------



## MaxG

curmudgeonista said:


> Johnny-O Baby Salomon.


How was the Salomon? I just got some in, but haven't lit one yet.

The Flying Pigs look and smell fantastic.

- MG


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just a snowy very cold day today, i dunno must be getting old i used to play in the snow.:vs_laugh::vs_cool:


The closest i'm getting to the snow this year will be looking at it through a window
Smoking a SLR Serie A right now


----------



## Bird-Dog

MaxG said:


> How was the Salomon? I just got some in, but haven't lit one yet.
> 
> The Flying Pigs look and smell fantastic.
> 
> - MG


Good, but could use some more time. Only been resting since October and still smoking a little on the wet side.

OTOH, I got some smaller JO perfectos in only about 3 weeks ago seem better, though of course still wet too. I suppose that's the old "smoke 'em very fresh or give 'em a year" axiom rearing it's head. Maybe someone more experienced with customs/freshies like @bpegler can chime in with tips on best practices.


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> Good, but could use some more time. Only been resting since October and still smoking a little on the wet side.
> 
> OTOH, I got some smaller JO perfectos in only about 3 weeks ago seem better, though of course still wet too. I suppose that's the old "smoke 'em very fresh or give 'em a year" axiom rearing it's head. Maybe someone more experienced with customs/freshies like @bpegler can chime in with tips on best practices.


Imho, John's cigars are all over the place. Some can be smoked immediately, and you get that fresh rolled "bite". Others are so wet that they're unsmokable for months.

Kind of a crapshoot.

Of course John is simply sourcing these cigars, not rolling them.

In contrast, all of Alex's cigars are smokable immediately. Better aged tobacco, mostly. Better leaf as well.

I love fresh customs and aged regular production...


----------



## bpegler

Wildone said:


> H.D. & coffee...


Those pictures are breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Wildone

U.R.R. & beer...


----------



## Rondo

Parti Short


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 RyJ PC - Really nice! I'm gonna' have to put these back on the re-stock list!

BTW, I watered this cigar before smoking and it seems to be helping. With wrappers flaking and cracking on almost every cigar as I smoke them lately, I've been constantly grabbing for the cigar glue. I'm sure a lot of you guys will remember the cigar watering craze that circulated several years back. Don't hear much about it now, and the purpose was always rather vague (I suppose it was just cool to learn that you could do it without ruining the cigar). But, I think it may have real merit here in the dry winter air!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> '14 RyJ PC - Really nice! I'm gonna' have to put these back on the re-stock list!
> 
> BTW, I watered this cigar before smoking and it seems to be helping. With wrappers flaking and cracking on almost every cigar as I smoke them lately, I've been constantly grabbing for the cigar glue. I'm sure a lot of you guys will remember the cigar watering craze that circulated several years back. Don't hear much about it now, and the purpose was always rather vague (I suppose it was just cool to learn that you could do it without ruining the cigar). But, I think it may have real merit here in the dry winter air!
> 
> View attachment 100850


I think Cigary ran some tests on that a while back.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cola after Sunday dinner peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

520 & beer...


----------



## Bird-Dog

'10 Partagas PCE. Last from the box... and only two boxes left. Time to reload!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 whites ham coffee black PSD#4 peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC and a Dunkin Donuts drive thru coffee Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

My first MC of this marca. 
#2 petite.







First time with a V cut on a torpedo as well.







Good stuff man!

Update: Great cigar! Cedar, earth, wood and, some light red pepper is what I got from it. Very smooth and, pleasant the whole way through.







As far as I could take it bare handed.


----------



## George007

Cohiba Eaplendido on the boat. Aged a few years. Old Cohiba Bands


----------



## Wildone

P.L.Ro & hot Chocolate...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee juice headed to the car auction in Springfield mass.
Gonna be in the fifties today gonna try and smoke as many seegars as i can.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Busy day at the auction we snagged 3 cars and in reality one of them you could say we stole:vs_laugh:
PSP#2 for me PSD#4 for my new business partner Frank.
And a couple of coro's after lunch to celebrate our first business venture.Wish me luck fella's the only thing i know about cars is how to fix them.:vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Busy day at the auction we snagged 3 cars and in reality one of them you could say we stole:vs_laugh:
> PSP#2 for me PSD#4 for my new business partner Frank.
> And a couple of coro's after lunch to celebrate our first business venture.Wish me luck fella's the only thing i know about cars is how to fix them.:vs_laugh::vs_cool:


Congrats Tony! Best of luck in the new venture. Sounds like a perfect partnership too... like Mike Brewer and Edd China from Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## poppajon75

Unfortunately I had to give up on one of my favorite NC's because it wasn't acting right.








Mr Gonzalez is treating me right though.


----------



## bpegler

Alex Custom Prince.


----------



## Rondo

Celebrating the life of a great man.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Congrats Tony! Best of luck in the new venture. Sounds like a perfect partnership too... like Mike Brewer and Edd China from Wheeler Dealers.


Thank you bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow can't believe its like 50 outside after all it is January.
Big weather calls for a big cigar HDM Double Corona Have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## gator_79

Monte #4 and a little bit of Knob Creek.


----------



## George007

Bolivar. Very underrated cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

George007 said:


> Bolivar. Very underrated cigars.


Oh i dunno about under rated i just love em!:smile2:
BBF after a long day!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Abundant pepper and, twang.


----------



## harley33

After dinner to celebrate my youngest's 16th birthday. Espy....


----------



## Wildone

C.S. & beer...


----------



## protekk

Got one in on a 55* ny winters night. A 2011 La Escepcion Selectos Finos and some Singlecut HEavy Boots of Lead got the call tonight:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F gotta make a trip to the lot upstate.
Took a couple of PSP #2 to keep me company.
Have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

PMF courtesy of @MyFatherFan. One of my favorite cigars from one of my favorite Puffers.

Thank you Mitch. It's a dandy. I hope the rest of the box was this good too!


----------



## MyFatherFan

curmudgeonista said:


> PMF courtesy of @MyFatherFan. One of my favorite cigars from one of my favorite Puffers.
> 
> Thank you Mitch. It's a dandy. I hope the rest of the box was this good too!
> 
> View attachment 101169


Glad I hit you with a favorite! Guess I'll just have to send another for comparison >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy its cold again Partagas short:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

2007 partagas presidente. Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 Monte #1 - This may be my first of these ever; can't remember. Nice.


----------



## Ams417

2015 Monte #4. I was fortunate enough to acquire two boxes of 25 for peanuts. One of my favorite smokes when its on, and these are as good as I've had. I have decided to forgo any additional NC sticks at this time, and may liquidate some of my stash. I have full on caught the CC sickness. I hit a nice bonus this year too, will have to reward myself with 2 or 3 boxes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ams417 said:


> 2015 Monte #4. I was fortunate enough to acquire two boxes of 25 for peanuts. One of my favorite smokes when its on, and these are as good as I've had. I have decided to forgo any additional NC sticks at this time, and may liquidate some of my stash. I have full on caught the CC sickness. I hit a nice bonus this year too, will have to reward myself with 2 or 3 boxes.


Watch your arse its a slippery slop!:vs_laugh:
Welcome to the Darkside!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Watch your arse its a slippery slop!:vs_laugh:
> Welcome to the Darkside!:vs_cool:


John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band instead of Michael Paré and the movie footage. Nice!


----------



## UBC03

Ams417 said:


> 2015 Monte #4. I was fortunate enough to acquire two boxes of 25 for peanuts. One of my favorite smokes when its on, and these are as good as I've had. I have decided to forgo any additional NC sticks at this time, and may liquidate some of my stash. I have full on caught the CC sickness. I hit a nice bonus this year too, will have to reward myself with 2 or 3 boxes.


So screwed..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band instead of Michael Paré and the movie footage. Nice!


I always figured Eddie Wilson singing it was an imitation sorta like a non Cuban. John Cafferty is the real deal like a Cuban. Often imitated but never duplicated.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cold and nasty outside HUHC :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I always figured Eddie Wilson singing it was an imitation sorta like a non Cuban. John Cafferty is the real deal like a Cuban. Often imitated but never duplicated.:vs_cool:


Certainly. I'm just not so sure Cafferty could make the girls go all tumbly inside like Pare did... and Eddie WAS cool. LOL

Pare was also cool in _Streets of Fire_, though a young Diane Lane (I like her now too) and music by The Blasters were the real highlights for me.


----------



## Ams417

UBC03 said:


> So screwed..


I'm not buying anything that won't fit into my wineador. I have three boxes of CC's and a few singles so far. 2 box MC#4 and 1 box HUHC. I like the HUHC enough I want a box of HUPC to try out. Ive practiced restraint well so far. I need to smoke though, sell, or give away NC's before I buy more boxes of CC.


----------



## Navistar

BBF and scotch in a smoky blues bar with a young woman I have had my eye on for quite some time . Lovin life right now


----------



## Bird-Dog

Johnny-O President









Update: Nic bomb!


----------



## Wildone

Fons # 1 & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Certainly. I'm just not so sure Cafferty could make the girls go all tumbly inside like Pare did... and Eddie WAS cool. LOL
> 
> Pare was also cool in _Streets of Fire_, though a young Diane Lane (I like her now too) and music by The Blasters were the real highlights for me.


Great flick you gotta love the 80's music, girls with the big hairdo's. :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pot of gravy on the stove GOD i love Sunday's :smile2:
Cohiba Espy on the back deck watching the gravy simmer.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Nice day here! BPC to follow up a sunny Sunday afternoon drive with the top down!


----------



## Jordan23

Last few smokes and a partagas Mille fluers.














































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Imperiales from 2012.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a Boli PC with almost 3 years of age on it. Great while watching that NFC shootout. Dallas D choked at the worst possible time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Dunkin Donuts iced coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & coffee...


----------



## harley33

SLR DC. Best DC IMHO.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones. Almost 60 outside tonight!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Parti MF. Like many I feel caught between puffing this slow and having it constantly go out or sucking so hard I worry that my trachea will collapse.

Finally at the nub it's perfect but I do feel it in my throat after 30+ minutes. However the flavors and aromas are just beautiful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> Parti MF. Like many I feel caught between puffing this slow and having it constantly go out or sucking so hard I worry that my trachea will collapse.
> 
> Finally at the nub it's perfect but I do feel it in my throat after 30+ minutes. However the flavors and aromas are just beautiful.


Hmmm.I've been through at least half-a-dozen boxes of PMF in the last year and a half and encountered very few draw problems. 90%+ have been exemplary. Sorry to hear you're having problems with yours. I'd use your draw tool to give 'em a tune-up, including on the fly if one acts up while you're smoking. It's not just for plugged cigars ya' know. :wink2:


----------



## Wildone

P.d.O. & beer...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a Cohiba Mágico. I think these are quite tasty and very different from any NC Maduro or and Habano. I like the line up even if for Cohiba purests the maddie is sacrilege. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'10 PCE - Just popped the seal on another box of these, only to find I've been sitting on a whole box of red cigars... and I do LOVE red cigars. Outstanding!


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> '10 PCE - Just popped the seal on another box of these, only to find I've been sitting on a whole box of red cigars... and I do LOVE red cigars. Outstanding!
> 
> View attachment 101681


What a beauty. With 6 years plus I would bet that is one tasty stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.S.B. & beer...


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas Mille Fleur.








Really nice little smoke. Is it just me or, had anyone picked up a hint of cloves in these?








Gratuitous Modus shot. Again, it rocks! If you don't have one, I'd look into getting one.


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> '10 PCE - Just popped the seal on another box of these, only to find I've been sitting on a whole box of red cigars... and I do LOVE red cigars. Outstanding!
> 
> View attachment 101681


Rojo is my favorite wrapper shade as well. Forget that dark oily stuff!

For tonight, another Reynaldo Cimarrones:









Now, you may be asking yourself, Bob when are you going to stop smoking those little 7" x 60RG Cimarrones, and start smoking something really big?

Next month, I should have a bundle of Rey's Maravillas, a real monster at 9 1/4" x 55 RG. He should start rolling them in early February. Stay tuned...


----------



## Slowpokebill

Just finished a Partagas PCE. I think I found my new go to Petite Corona.


----------



## harley33

Still don't get these.


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P. & few fingers W 12...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Insomnia struck last night so I am fully enjoying a wonderful Parti MF. This is one of the easiest I have smoked. I will keep the dry box method in my list of tricks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna smoke a big cigar at Frank's funeral this morning, after we slide him in the tomb. 
Bringing 7 SCDLH EL MORRO one for each pallbearer while we stand around and tell stories. And Frank gets one in his casket to go. :vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

My first Vegas Robaina Unico. Enjoyed while testing out Luke Cage in HDR (Definitely have to run the ethernet down, wifi won't cut it for the signal apparently).


----------



## UBC03

For a day like today, when a pipe just won't cut it...Thanks @Rondo


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC


----------



## WABOOM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gonna smoke a big cigar at Frank's funeral this morning, after we slide him in the tomb.
> Bringing 7 SCDLH EL MORRO one for each pallbearer while we stand around and tell stories. And Frank gets one in his casket to go. :vs_cool:


My condolences. My eyes got watery when I read that. Seriously.


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gonna smoke a big cigar at Frank's funeral this morning, after we slide him in the tomb.
> 
> Bringing 7 SCDLH EL MORRO one for each pallbearer while we stand around and tell stories. And Frank gets one in his casket to go. :vs_cool:


Burying friends always sucks. It does help to have a plan for remembering them such as you guys had.

Many a friend in SOFREPs circles have bought dress pins after dress pins, be they SEALs, SF, SAS. They fly all over the world as more friends keep dying, long after coming home.

My buddy trained Chris Kyle. He of course attended that funeral, at Cowboys stadium and slammed his SEAL pin into the coffin. It for just a moment makes you feel part of something bigger.

But even if you watched the movie, you get a sense of how frustrating these things can be. I put something in my father's coffin. I hated going through that but the funeral was a chance for mutual grieving and I got to find out some fun stories about dad.

I think the Irish have it down pretty well with the wake and drinking with heir departed loved one. The cigar thing sounds similar.

Many condolences.

I enjoyed a Parti Short tonight and it was so smooth. No Modus was even necessary for full nub enjoyment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Parti & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F It was a long week for sure. An older PLPC from the days when they had no bands Thanks Jimmy.
R.I.P Frankie we all miss you! To everyone here i wish you a wonderful weekend. Look at that as i snapped the pic GOD smiled upon us. Peace to all!


----------



## chadderkdawg

Monte #2 this morning.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Darnedest thing last night... I had a Punch Punch that only lasted less than 45-mins, and that was smoking it down under 1" (even though I found it too light for my tastes). So, I decided I had time for a RASCC before bed, but after an hour of smoking I was only halfway though the dang thing! Had to put it down and go get some sleep. If anything my cadence was faster on the RASCC b/c I knew time was going to run out.

Just goes to show...


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Darnedest thing last night... I had a Punch Punch that only lasted less than 45-mins, and that was smoking it down under 1" (even though I found it too light for my tastes). So, I decided I had time for a RASCC before bed, but after an hour of smoking I was only halfway though the dang thing! Had to put it down and go get some sleep. If anything my cadence was faster on the RASCC b/c I knew time was going to run out.
> 
> Just goes to show...


RASCC are one long lasting short. I was blown away at how much time it took to finish one of these. I had been planning on taking a box of them with me to Nica but after seeing how long they lasted I swapped boxes out of the Cuban tupperdor and grabbed some Boli PCs. The hotels are non-smoking, which I prefer but would only want to spend an hour with a stick outside. When the sun starts setting anywhere where mossies flock at dusk you want to be indoors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Reloba peso cigar - surprisingly good


----------



## Champagne InHand

I took the man above's advice and pulled a cigar from ny box designated for Nica. Enjoying the Boli PC for all it's glory. I'll have to put in a different cigar or three into the box before departing but as we have said you just can't go wrong with any of the Cuban marques PC size. Every one is a test to smoke. I'm just sipping ice water with mine while enjoying tub time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

PL after a great dinner on a 65 degree night. Unreal.


----------



## protekk

A beautiful NY day today so I grabbed a '15 CoLa with some coffee after finally taking down my Christmas lights:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another Part Short. Gold Standard for me considering draw is just perfect and it smokes cool to the nub without even using the Modus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Short Cano & hot Chocolate... Happy Sunday...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cola and an Iced Coffee on GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going to pick up my girlfriend for Sunday dinner. Coro to keep me some company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of @curmudgeonista


----------



## gator_79

H. Uppman Royal Robusto, as always a great smoke. The glass of scotch however needs to be refilled.


----------



## Wildone

Fuerza & beer...


----------



## protekk

2014 PSD No.4 and some Rangers hockey yesterday:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC iced coffee peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass after a homemade Pizza.
Damn i forgot how great they are:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

Upmann #2. Smoking very well


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just finished another Parti MF with a tough draw. Perhaps it was my fault for using a punch on the back. Still it was tasty. I'll cut them from now on until forever.

Wouldn't you know I missed the mail carrier today, so off to the postal office tomorrow to retrieve my PSD5s.

At least they showed up before I had left town. Special thanks for that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Montecristo Media Corona - excellent smoke
Another one courtesy of @curmudgeonista


----------



## Champagne InHand

WNYTony said:


> Montecristo Media Corona - excellent smoke
> 
> Another one courtesy of @curmudgeonista


Love that ashtray. I have the yellow Cohiba from COH that I love for traveling or tub side. Where did you find that one? Is it Mahogany? I'll be on the look out for some similar things while in Nica. I'm not bringing a lot back but I know they have a ton of hardwood forests and one can easily find jewelry, while I don't wear, but figure a small ash tray might be nice. Love that size easily fits in the pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Champagne InHand said:


> Live that ashtray. I have the yellow Cohiba from COH that I love for traveling or tub side. Where did you find that one? Is it Mahogany? I'll be on the look out for some similar things while in Nica. I'm not bringing a lot back but I know they have a ton of hardwood forests and one can easily find jewelry, while I don't wear, but figure a small ash tray might be nice. Love that size easily fits in the pocket.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No - it's a metal and I believe they called the color rose gold. It's got the Cohiba logo inside but I really bought it for the rest and well design. It was a fleabay special - around $15 if I remember correctly.
Perfect for me as I normally smoke by myself.


----------



## Wildone

Churchill & few fingers W 12...








That enjoyable...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'07 plpc


----------



## poppajon75

Reloba peso cigar.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E. & few fingers W 12...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monti#2 after some favorites from the pork store for lunch. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

At Lido Beach
Me, the BRC @FTPuff, the SLR Regio


----------



## George007

Rondo said:


> At Lido Beach
> Me, the BRC
> @FTPuff, the SLR Regio
> 
> View attachment 103097


Just got back a couple days ago.


----------



## Wildone

R.G.C. & Rum n Coke...


----------



## Turkmen

Club Allones - one of the best CCs that I've smoked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. PLPC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Starting the day with a Vegueros.







Five consecutive days off from work and, Senior Bowl on Saturday


----------



## George007

Hoyo


----------



## Bird-Dog

2011 RG Perlas - First from the batch and the best one of these I've ever had! Proves good things come in small packages. Incredible!


----------



## poppajon75

You twisted my arm Jack. Also an '11 RGP







I'm enjoying the evolving finish that to me moves through earth, pepper, toasted tobacco and, new leather on the retro. The twang lingers substantially as well as an herbal presence. If it makes sense the flavors are not at all transparent.


----------



## WABOOM

short. ROTT. (I had to). I don't regret it at all. It's burning good.







tastes great too. Don't laugh at me for this but I swear to God I tasted popcorn


----------



## WABOOM

... I'm f***ed. What am I gonna do with all my NC's?


----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> ... I'm f***ed. What am I gonna do with all my NC's?


Looks like the WTS section may get busy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Aristocrat coffee black T.G.I.F :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Mille Fleurs ROTT - I've only ever had one box of these before and wasn't impressed. But these are good. Honestly though, I can't tell a lick of difference between these and PMF's.

_"Hey Rodrigo, roll up another batch of Mille Fleurs."
"Which ones? Romeos or Partagas?"
"I dunno'. Does it matter?"
_


----------



## Navistar

Having a R&J Churchill. It has a good creamy flavor but not the berry flavor like a wide Churchill I received from a forum friend. Too bad


----------



## Wildone

H.d.D. & beer...


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture as it was too dark, but shortly after waking up in a suburban/rural Michigan I enjoyed a nice Bolivar PC. They are almost perfect now. Heading to DTW at 4pm to catch that ride to Nica. 

This will be one of my last postings from the states. 

Cheers everybody. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> No picture as it was too dark, but shortly after waking up in a suburban/rural Michigan I enjoyed a nice Bolivar PC. They are almost perfect now. Heading to DTW at 4pm to catch that ride to Nica.
> 
> This will be one of my last postings from the states.
> 
> Cheers everybody.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be safe bro..enjoy the trip


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a Bolivar, not sure which one it's a corona, for some reason the site won't load the pic.


----------



## Navistar

My first johnny o. Pretty good


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. Churhill & few fingers W 12...


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & Green Tea... Happy Sunday...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Lighting up a Jack's Christmas special after changing the oil on the truck.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Parti Short with nice big thermo cup of coffee and a little bit of chocolate (yeah I have a bit of a sweet tooth). In the pick-up truck. Temp in the 30s so its warming up. I'll be ready for the spring as warm air mixed with the colder air outside (to ventilate) has been cracking wrappers. This Parti did pretty well though. Only a little crack at one point. But not too bad.


----------



## Regiampiero

Checking on how these are doing. Not quite there, maybe a couple more years. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

First smoke of the year - BAM Jun '12 RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> No picture as it was too dark, but shortly after waking up in a suburban/rural Michigan I enjoyed a nice Bolivar PC. They are almost perfect now. Heading to DTW at 4pm to catch that ride to Nica.
> 
> This will be one of my last postings from the states.
> 
> Cheers everybody.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Vaya con Dios" :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee juice i hope everyone had a great weekend!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas




----------



## Wildone

Tubo & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Aristocrat and coffee really starting to like these.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had an old Cuban over the weekend someone gave it to me long time ago.
I hardly ever post a picture and had forgot about it till now.
For the life of me i can't remember what it was. Corona Gorda size tasted like a Punch - Punch.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scott W.

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had an old Cuban over the weekend someone gave it to me long time ago.
> I hardly ever post a picture and had forgot about it till now.
> For the life of me i can't remember what it was. Corona Gorda size tasted like a Punch - Punch.:vs_cool:


Punch RS 11? They came unbanded for some time I believe


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scott W. said:


> Punch RS 11? They came unbanded for some time I believe


Punch Punch came unbanded in 50/cabs too. But then, so did a lot of other CG's.


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> Punch Punch came unbanded in 50/cabs too. But then, so did a lot of other CG's.


I still have a cab of JL #1s that are unbanded...

For tonight, an Alex Sublime:


----------



## Wildone

P.L. Ro. & few fingers W. 12...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PLPC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

'14 Quintero nearly ROTT while at work.







One of favorite stops around the city. Figured it would be a nice photo opp.


----------



## avitti

Select Finos with some Baileys/hot chocolate


----------



## Grey Goose

RASCC with coffee this morning.

Twin Engine Coffee, its superb Nica beans, highly recommended. ;-)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina's BHK 56


----------



## Wildone

P.R.S. 12 & W 12...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC black coffee on this cold morning.
T.G.I.F. have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & few fingers Saz...


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide Churchill


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & few fingers Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy on this beautiful GOD'S day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Esp. # 2 & Ice Tea... Happy Sunday...


----------



## knilas

Edmundo Sunday









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying a MOE Oct '14 PL Picador on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

Sir Winnie & beer...


----------



## Ams417

Had an HUPC and a Partagas of some kind, about PC sized. Considering my next move. I bonus-ed this year at work. I plan to treat myself to a box or two soon. Maybe some BPC or HUPC. I will post looking for suggestions when I get back from vacation. Dont want them to sit in the mailbox while I am away.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a nice weekend.
SLR SERIE A coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

H.G. & soda...


----------



## knilas

RASCC


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC on this cloudy wet day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## harley33

60 degrees. Crazy.


----------



## Wildone

P.C.d.P. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another cloudy day getting in a SLR SERIE A before the snow rolls in later.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

60 degrees today and 6-12 inch snowstorm tonight. Time to celebrate with an 06 Diplomaticos No 3:


----------



## Scap

QdO Corona.

Delicious!


----------



## Wildone

Lons & few fingers Saz...


----------



## gator_79

Smoking a Monte EL 2010 GE. Phenomenal smoke as always. Also tried a new whiskey, it's from Taiwan, I have never heard of it. I thought since I'm in the Philippines I might as well try new stuff. The whiskey is pairing nicely with the cigar. We are smoking at the Midori Hotel cigar bar, they allowed us to bring in our own cigars. Very nice place if anyone is ever in Clark, PI.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes while watching the blizzard of 17.
2017 that is! :vs_laugh:
Be safe out there peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince.


----------



## UBC03

Little cheapie for the road... @Rondo there gloves kick @ss


----------



## Wildone

Choix & beer on the Global warming Eve on the porch...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F i pray all weathered the storm okay. Got some shoveling to do, Partagas Lusi to keep me company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

09 Dip#4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a coke.:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying a TEB Nov '08 BCJ on a beautiful 74°F afternoon.


----------



## Scap

Bolivar Belicoso Fino from my first ever box split.

The split that sent be down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Turkmen

Double edmundo and red breast after a loooong week...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.S.B. & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC after Bagels coffee and juice:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Another beautiful day today.
Enjoying an SCO Oct '01 Vegueros Especiales No 1.


----------



## talisker10

Ryj short churchill tubo. Toasted tobacco, spice, cedar, twang, hint of cherry sweetness. This doesn't get much love, but it's pretty good. Box worthy imho, medium bodied and medium strength. Would buy again.


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> Ryj short churchill tubo. Toasted tobacco, spice, cedar, twang, hint of cherry sweetness. This doesn't get much love, but it's pretty good. Box worthy imho, medium bodied and medium strength. Would buy again.


I've always had good luck with the tubos version of the Short Churchill. Naked ones, not so much.


----------



## MaxG

Partagas Serie P No. 2, ETP SEP 15

At the end of a beautiful, 74 degree North Carolina day...

- MG


----------



## Wildone

Super Ramon & few fingers Saz...


----------



## poppajon75

MC Media Corona







A lot more robust than I had anticipated. A very pleasant surprise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero after brunch watching this crap fall out of the sky. Did i ever mention how much i hate winter! Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

'11 fundy yesterday:


----------



## Wildone

G.E. & coffee, Happy Sunday...


----------



## Joe Sticks

Boli CJ


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wildone

Q.D.P. & Tea...


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk which has too many damn ads!!!


----------



## knilas

D6. Coming along nicely!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2:vs_cool:
after a lot of shoveling :frown2:
I hope everyone made it through the storm okay.:smile2:


----------



## Grey Goose

Trinidad Vigia, and liking it... ;-)


----------



## Wildone

T.V. & Frap. Haven't visited these for 3 years...


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & W 12...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee and juice.
Gotta head out to Springfield Mass today. Pick up a few cars that we bought before Frank's passing .
Bringing a pair of BBF'S one for me and one for Frank.
Its gonna be a long ride.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out to pick up the misses.
Happy Valentines Day to all!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 (oops, 1st ash dropped as I was lining up the camera)


----------



## knilas




----------



## Wildone

Quick Short Church & beer before Dinner...


----------



## Bird-Dog

'13 Cuaba Exclusivos - Unfortunately, it's like sucking sirloin through a straw right now. If it doesn't open up soon I'm gonna' have to gut it.


----------



## Joe Sticks

curmudgeonista said:


> '13 Cuaba Exclusivos - Unfortunately, it's like sucking sirloin through a straw right now. If it doesn't open up soon I'm gonna' have to gut it.
> 
> View attachment 105833


Does this look like a job for the newest Modus Tool model ?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Joe Sticks said:


> Does this look like a job for the newest Modus Tool model ?


I didn't think so at first, but danged if the Modus II didn't do the trick! The head was very tight and there was a knot a little way past the band, both of which were preventing it from drawing well.. But, the Cuaba was cut to about 32 RG at the clip and I was afraid using the draw tool on it would just bust the wrapper.

But, it reached a point where I either had to try or pitch the cigar, Being careful not to put too much pressure on the cigar, I dug out a pilot hole in the very end by rotating the "harpoon" end of the draw tool skewer. Then I worked my way in inch by inch, hooking and pulling some tobacco out as I went until I got to the plug. A little twist and pull on the blockage cleared it right up! Smoked beautifully after that and I've got it on the nubber right now!


----------



## Joe Sticks

@curmudgeonista - would you recommend trying the Modus I first and then the Modus II if that was required ? Or could you tell right off the bat that your best bet was the Modus II ?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Joe Sticks said:


> @*curmudgeonista* - would you recommend trying the Modus I first and then the Modus II if that was required ? Or could you tell right off the bat that your best bet was the Modus II ?


I'm doing my "long-term road test" on a pre-production prototype of the new one, so I just reached for it first. But it was the right tool for the job, for sure. Being able to "drill out" or "scoop out" a pilot hole made it possible to fix this perfecto with its very skinny head. I think the original might have popped this one.

For the time being, we will continue to carry the woodies in their original form, as well as the new Modus II. But, the new draw tool design could end up being phased in on woodies too eventually. I know I like it. Seems more foolproof to me; easier to get the desired result. But, I will keep my ear to the ground when they are released to see if others who try both agree.

For the record, I'm happy to have both personally, and keep them both close at hand. There are certainly situations where I would reach for the original first. But if I had to have just one, I'd opt for the Modus II. Then again, if I ever stuck to a "just have one" algorithm I wouldn't have 10+ lighters and more than a dozen cutters! LOL

BTW, I said in our pre-sale listing that the first of the Modus II's were expected to arrive somewhere between mid-March and mid-April. But we are actually ahead of schedule and are expecting them in about 2-weeks. If you want in on the pre-launch special, now's the time! (apologies for the info-mercial)


----------



## avitti

H.Upmann 46


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Rass boy these are real good for such young Seegars.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & W 12...


----------



## avitti

NL # 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee gonna need it. Lots of paperwork today peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just lit a Montie #2 from 2013 its really hitting the spot. After a meal of Shrimp Scampi over bow tie pasta and peas.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

V.R.F. & beer...


----------



## Bird-Dog

2010 VR Familiares from my dear friend @Rondo. Thank you Ron! Enjoying it all the more for being such a generous gift.


----------



## gator_79

Monte #3, dated Jun 2015, from the hotel cigar bar here in the Philippine's. Probably overpaid, but I really wanted one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F ERDMCS After a Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese and Lox.
Enjoy the weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Scap

Nubbing a PSD4.
Now that some of my boxes are hitting a year of rest, I'm being treated to an even better cigar than when they were young.


----------



## harley33

Lusi and the blue jackets.


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Cazadores - MOE JUN 14 - Fantastic cigar!


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. Churchill & W 12...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO after a workout and a protein shake.
I dunno does the two good things cancel the one bad thing.
The two good things being the cigar and the workout, those protein shakes taste like :vs_poop:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> those protein shakes taste like :vs_poop:


Nothin a half dozen donuts can't get rid of...


----------



## TCstr8

LGC Immensos compliments of a BOTL on another forum.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## acitalianman13

First cohiba I have had, unfortunately it was not a very good experience. I was getting a weird taste, uneven burn and kind of nauseating feeling i think it needed to be rested more. I purchased it two months ago from la casa del habano. I was also storing it with a 69 humidity pack ? What do you guys think ? I was getting pretty much a roasted nutty flavor ?


----------



## avitti

acitalianman13 said:


> I was also storing it with a 69 humidity pack ? What do you guys think ? I was getting pretty much a roasted nutty flavor ?


Bring the rh down to around 61-63--try again in 3 months,if you have the patience 6 months


----------



## acitalianman13

avitti said:


> Bring the rh down to around 61-63--try again in 3 months,if you have the patience 6 months


ok Just switched to strictly 65 boveda and 65 beads. I was noticing a lot of my sticks were on the soft side and burning retarded !!


----------



## Wildone

H.U.A. & beer...


----------



## Joe Sticks

Inside light just burned out in my pick-up, so no pic. But right now am enjoying a HUPC.


----------



## avitti

Last night a MGE ---Now a peso cigar thanks to my infamous friend the Bird_Dog


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

acitalianman13 said:


> First cohiba I have had, unfortunately it was not a very good experience. I was getting a weird taste, uneven burn and kind of nauseating feeling i think it needed to be rested more. I purchased it two months ago from la casa del habano. I was also storing it with a 69 humidity pack ? What do you guys think ? I was getting pretty much a roasted nutty flavor ?


Try storing closer to 60% R/H. Cohiba's give my taste buds a romp of flavors. Grass, Hay, Twang and a bit oh honey after taste like the candy.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero on this beautiful Sunday GOD"S day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

Petite Quintero in Mexico Beach while out on a great bike ride.


----------



## harley33

Beautiful weekend in da 'burg....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

harley33 said:


> Beautiful weekend in da 'burg....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes it is


----------



## Bird-Dog

poppajon75 said:


> Petite Quintero in Mexico Beach while out on a great bike ride.


There's that blurred-out label again. Can't blame you, though. >

I really don't mean to be too hard on HSA's poor red-headed step-children. But, there are so much better CC's available for the same money. Just in the past month I've laid in 5 or 6 boxes of good long filler Partagas and RyJ's going for about the same as the short filler QPQ's... and not really giving anything up in size or smoking duration either.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> There's that blurred-out label again. Can't blame you, though. >
> 
> I really don't mean to be too hard on HSA's poor red-headed step-children. But, there are so much better CC's available for the same money. Just in the past month I've laid in 5 or 6 boxes of good long filler Partagas and RyJ's going for about the same as the short filler QPQ's... and not really giving anything up in size or smoking duration either.


The place with the cheap and cheerful double bundles has em for less than a box of partis.


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> There's that blurred-out label again. Can't blame you, though. >
> 
> I really don't mean to be too hard on HSA's poor red-headed step-children. But, there are so much better CC's available for the same money. Just in the past month I've laid in 5 or 6 boxes of good long filler Partagas and RyJ's going for about the same as the short filler QPQ's... and not really giving anything up in size or smoking duration either.


There's definitely some great long fillers on the budget end of the spectrum which, I'll get to in time. I like the Quints for take alongs and, sharing with buddies who might not smoke cigars often. They've got a place in my rotation.


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> The place with the cheap and cheerful double bundles has em for less than a box of partis.


Touché! That is a quite a price.



poppajon75 said:


> There's definitely some great long fillers on the budget end of the spectrum which, I'll get to in time. I like the Quints for take alongs and, sharing with buddies who might not smoke cigars often. They've got a place in my rotation.


Point taken. Once upon a time I thought they had a place in mine too. But it was a rocky relationship and I decided to go barefoot. I kept the sock and they got the boot!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR SERIE A Iced coffee me thinks the winter cold snap has left us.:vs_cool:
Come on down Spring your the nest contestant! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents, PLPC and coffee heading out to measure up a side job. Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

La Escepción Don José - My first. Burn line was trying to go wonky, but straightened out with a touch-up. Cold draw was all fruit salad. Opening notes of stewed fruit, turning to mushroom and... umami?

One of my favorite cousins passed away yesterday. I thought it appropriate to smoke a really good cigar in his honor today. He would have loved this one.


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> La Escepción Don José - My first. Burn line was trying to go wonky, but straightened out with a touch-up. Cold draw was all fruit salad. Opening notes of stewed fruit, turning to mushroom and... umami?
> 
> One of my favorite cousins passed away yesterday. I thought it appropriate to smoke a really good cigar in his honor today. He would have loved this one.
> 
> View attachment 106490


My condolences Jack


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> My condolences Jack


Thanks Dino. Bill would have wanted us to celebrate his life, not bemoan his death. Thankfully I got to spend Christmas Eve with him and we shared a couple of Romeo y Julietas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> La Escepción Don José - My first. Burn line was trying to go wonky, but straightened out with a touch-up. Cold draw was all fruit salad. Opening notes of stewed fruit, turning to mushroom and... umami?
> 
> One of my favorite cousins passed away yesterday. I thought it appropriate to smoke a really good cigar in his honor today. He would have loved this one.
> 
> View attachment 106490


Please except my sincerest condolences for your loss!
And that is a great SEEGAR!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Coronas Giganties.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Had a Quintero on my way to pizza hut..haven't had explosive diarrhea in a while so I figured pizza hut along with the taco bell I had for lunch should take care of that...lol


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.S. & beer...


----------



## Wildone

curmudgeonista said:


> La Escepción Don José - My first. Burn line was trying to go wonky, but straightened out with a touch-up. Cold draw was all fruit salad. Opening notes of stewed fruit, turning to mushroom and... umami?
> 
> One of my favorite cousins passed away yesterday. I thought it appropriate to smoke a really good cigar in his honor today. He would have loved this one.


Peace be with him.


----------



## avitti

09 D4---i prefer my Partagas cigars with lighter wrappers and this isn't one of those


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wildone said:


> Peace be with him.


Thank you David. I can only wish to go as peacefully and easily... and make it to 82 too!


----------



## Navistar

good combination


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe Con Leche
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas damn strong SEEGAR on the way to Downtown Brooklyn.:vs_cool:


----------



## harley33

11 898. Great cigar. Still has plenty of the Partagas bite, but not so much that it makes your eyes water...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & beer...








Esp. # 2 & W 12...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hanging out with man's best friend.


----------



## UBC03

Had a parti mf on the way to the chiropractor. Worst cigar outta the box. Left my modus's at home. Tight as hell for the first 1/3 , opened up late. The usual mild pepper, hay taste. But a little over half way I hit a spot that tasted like when you walk past a fire and someone burning plastic. Only lasted a few puffs but almost made me ditch it. It ended great. Open draw , earth and hay notes. But it took awhile to get the garbage/plastic taste outta my head.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee T.G.I.F!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO on this beautiful 75 degree day.
I have all but forgotten any budget smoke with this weather.:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2 Almost too good!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Don't spend much time on the dark side - smoked this yesterday with a buddy who returned from Panama.


----------



## Turkmen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & beer...


----------



## Ams417

Picked up a MC Media Corona from the LCDH in Puerto Vallarta today while out on a stroll. Paid like $220P or $11 usd, yikes. Good smoke while I hobbled my crippled self down to the beach. I'm totally ready to go home and let my feet heal up. I'm perpetuating my issues here. Can't stay off my feet, feet can't heal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

no 1 tubo.


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & W 12...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohíba Coronas Especiales on GOD"S day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Sig I & coffee, Happy Sunday...


----------



## Wildone

Sally & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs, this guy probably needs more rest, but I have only tasted a couple of the lower end habanos thus far so I don't really know. It is still quite an enjoyable smoke, the main component being the creaminess which is very nice and lingering in the mouth.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:


----------



## poppajon75

SCdLH Perlas.







Great short smoke.


----------



## harley33

Little guy on this chilly night


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spring is among us!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. Church & beer...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC iced coffee peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On this cloudy rainy day really hits the spot.:vs_cool:
Can't go wrong with these my trigger finger is itchy:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildone

Boli & Elmer T...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all!


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F. HUHC Cafe con leche peace to all!_:vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull

I forget how to post pics, but a lovely 08 Espy.......howdy all


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Saz...


----------



## Wildone

Good to see you posting again Al


----------



## 4thtry

2012 VR Famosos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

We're having spring weather for the 4th of March with temps in the mid 60s.

I went for a ride this morning and saw this guy giving me the stinkeye.










Right now I'm enjoying a BAM Jun '12 RASS while Coco catches some rays.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

First one of these, watching it rain and enjoying a cup of JBM.


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & Saz...


----------



## MyFatherFan

FDRG Marquez jun 15'

Compliments of a BOTL from Puff (sorry, didn't note who).

Thanks though! Great smoke loved it!

And the wife let me smoke in her nail/sewing room!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo I too Cold for anything big.
Enjoy GOD'S day all Peace my brothers.:vs_cool:
@asmartbull welcome home bro!


----------



## Wildone

Esp. # 2 & coffee, Happy Sunday...


----------



## asmartbull

13 Des Dieux. Coming along nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes i am a Party Whore!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an Oct '14 Picador on a warm Sunday afternoon.


----------



## asmartbull

Went real deep in PICADORES and glad I did!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Had a Quintero on my way to the chiropractor this morning. Also has the chance to test out my new MODUS II .. The punch works great. The quint didn't really need it but I had to try the draw tool..it went from a little snug to wide open quickly. ..

Gotta say Jack, @curmudgeonista , another superb design.


----------



## knilas

Weekend smokes. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Penny & green Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An Old Cuban without a band, 1967 Buick Wildcat for company.:vs_cool:
God how i miss you Frank! R.I.P. Buddy!


----------



## asmartbull

13 AM robusto, excellent! Would love some feedback on current production???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I love you Einstein, but I won't share my Parti Short with you.


----------



## knilas

MMC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

E 2 & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee on this chilly rainy day.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## 4thtry

Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra. From '07. Was gifted to me by a botl on another forum and is my first CC any smaller than a PC. Surprised how delicious this smoke is given it's small stature










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Was cleaning my console out, Anyone care to Guess :vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Was cleaning my console out, Anyone care to Guess :vs_laugh:


You're definitely not an H. Upman, Partagas fan with the occasional MC by chance....

Enjoying a Rafael Gonzalez.


----------



## harley33

05 P2.


----------



## Wildone

Boli & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced coffee Hump day its is Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Just picked up some Hoyo De Monterrey's. nice chubby cigar that won't break the bank.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn fine SEEGAR for a 2015 Spicy sweet and in your face TWANG!:vs_cool:


----------



## JimOD

PMF. First time posting in Habanos . I don't have many cc's (yet), but I enjoy what I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JimOD said:


> PMF. First time posting in Habanos . I don't have many cc's (yet), but I enjoy what I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Welcome to the DARKSIDE


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 108722


----------



## UBC03

Had a JLP on the way to get a couple meatball and a couple sausage sandwiches..place still grinds EVERYTHING in house.

20 mins to,20 mins from. Perfect smoke for the trip. Finished it up pulling in the driveway.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas.


----------



## Wildone

# 3 & water...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes watching the snow fall T.G.I.F.:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Cohiba Siglo I. Nice little smoke for the 30min break or short time to kill


----------



## asmartbull

07 and worth the wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Harry just got back from St Lucia haven't seen him since Franks death .
Bought me $60 he had borrowed and interest lol.
Gonna light that baby up in 3-2-1 :ss


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy Harry just got back from St Lucia haven't seen him since Franks death .
> Bought me $60 he had borrowed and interest lol.
> Gonna light that baby up in 3-2-1 :ss


Looks fake to me. Better check those bills too. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildone

Sal...


----------



## Wildone

S.P...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Looks fake to me. Better check those bills too. :vs_laugh:


As real as the road i am driving on. Unless i just crossed over to the twilight zone.:vs_laugh: I had my doubts as well but he purchased a full box no singles. And i obviously taught Harry well. That was one fine Montie Chocolate that signature Montie spice and the whole last half was TWANG! Seeing is believing.











Finger burning good Thanks Harry!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero after a big country breakfast with friends and family.
Enjoy God's day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC with some coffee before my buddy shows up to change the rear tire on his bike.







It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Bolivar from @poppajon75 while finishing up baseboards... this poor cigar got dropped and smashed by lumber, but it still smoked well and was tasty. I might being hanging out on this side a little more often in the future.


----------



## 4thtry

Usually prefer the smaller Rgs but this one is pretty damn good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

09 Dip4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee. Yearly physical this morning and nothing beats a good breakfast to start the day. :vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull

Alex custom corona girds waiting for the Nor Easter to roll in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte Petit No.2. Too much discussion so I decided to try these. With over 3 years since production and a month or so to acclimate to the weather here. I like them. I might like the No.4 better but I'm a PC type of cigar smoker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Breaking in the new phone and camera. I wish it made me younger, but it's been one helluva past 5 days.


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & Green Tea...


----------



## blackrabbit

Montecristo #5. This is still young and I know it is a lower end Habano, but it still was better than most non-Habanos that I have tried. I love the smell and the creamy/tangy flavor that lingers in the mouth. It had an odd little vegetable type flavor in there as well but overall very enjoyable.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## blackrabbit

Great photo!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 109226


Thoughts on these? I have a box if the number 1s aging away. I have had one and wasn't disappointed.

I know they need some aging. How much age is on that No.2?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Not sure,D.
I got it from my secret Santa.
Latte, cinnamon and light wood.
I'm not sad I received a box last week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WOW is it snowing:surprise:
Thank GOD the garage is attached to the house.
In the garage smoking a Partagas Serie P#2 thermos of hot java.
Let it snow let it snow let it snow.
Peace my brothers:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Monte Petit No.2. Too much discussion so I decided to try these. With over 3 years since production and a month or so to acclimate to the weather here. I like them. I might like the No.4 better but I'm a PC type of cigar smoker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking in the new phone and camera. I wish it made me younger, but it's been one helluva past 5 days.


Just grow the beard and you'll look like the guy to the left {your avatar}.
I have learned one thing in the last 10 years.
There is no dignity in dying or getting old.:frown2:
Ya just gotta keep on puffing!
Peace Bro!


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> WOW is it snowing:surprise:
> 
> Thank GOD the garage is attached to the house.
> 
> In the garage smoking a Partagas Serie P#2 thermos of hot java.
> 
> Let it snow let it snow let it snow.
> 
> Peace my brothers:vs_cool:


At first I read this a little dyslexic and thought you were in the garbage attached to the house. Images of Oscar the Grouch were popping up.

Bringing back great memories. Stay safe. The city always gets crazy when snow gets more than a dusting. Enjoy that punto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A Boli PC I pulled out of the box I took to Nica left in the short box. It was so good as I endured falling snow and blowing winds while enjoying. I smoked it to the tiny nub using a pair of stitching removal tweezers. 

Sorry no picture. Now to pull my towel out of the plastic grocery bag and do a quick wipe down before hauling myself into the house. 

I really dislike this Winter Storm Stella. We have about a good foot of snow that's blowing and drifting as it's still coming down. School is closed tomorrow, for the 4th day out of the past 5. Unheard of in Western Upstate NY. 

Some clean up tomorrow as the lake snows begin but the main system pulls away. TG for power this week. What a difference. Of course this is hampering my mail and parcel delivery but I'm remaining patient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

520 & Green Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee i hope all weathered the storm okay.
We got hit hard here in Sheepshead Bay i got a drift in front of my house. Up to my waist gonna be a fun day shoveling.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull

07 Prez. My favorite Party









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4, while sitting in a virtual snow globe. While still snowing, the winds has everything blowing and drifting around. No place to put my cigar down. The towel, lighter and modus are tucked away in a bag for when needed. I will be glad when Stella vacates the area permanently.

Still an enjoyable No.4. I probably wouldn't have come had I realized the vortex nature of the snow and wind. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Rgpc


----------



## Cletus

It's 75° at 6:30pm -- perfect weather for an HUHC after dinner.


----------



## Scap

Plpc


----------



## Wildone

Epi. Esp...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HUHC Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


With the weather like it is up there right now, isn't all coffee iced?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> With the weather like it is up there right now, isn't all coffee iced?


As soon as you walk out the door with it:vs_laugh:


----------



## asmartbull

08 SLR A while playing hobo in the garage. Getting ready to call Brooklyn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After talking with Bullman :vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

Sun feels good.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones.


----------



## Sprouthog

Monte4


----------



## Wildone

D.P.


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. Church...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Happy Saint Pats Day to all.
My Corned Beefs are going on the stove now slow and low.
ERDMCS and Cafe Con Leche to keep me company.:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2 fresh out of the box!


----------



## Scap

QdO Corona


----------



## Wildone

P.L. Robo...


----------



## knilas

PCE










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Double Coronas Forgot how much i like these.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 Mudge









Serious banana undertones.


----------



## Cletus

We're having crazy weather for the last weekend of winter. Right now its a beautiful 82°F on the back deck. I'm thoroughly enjoying a TEB Nov '08 BCJ and seltzer.


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F...


----------



## 4thtry

'15 Monte Media Corona yesterday while giving the truck a bath.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Best wishes to all for a wonderful GOD"S day:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

The end of a Parti MF here. It was very tight. Needed to use the Modus to free up some draw. Still nubbable and this part is what I am really enjoying. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

U. 48... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## harley33

Harley and I enjoying some college basketball. Kentucky and Wichita state is exciting. Michigan game was great too.


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a BAM Jun '12 RASS on another beautiful winter day in the 80s.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After Sunday dinner watching the snow melt.:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short cup of Joe peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and a Bourbon and Coke in honor of the late great Mr. Chuck Berry R.I.P


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla.


Is that a t-ball bat?


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had a Parti MF at my parents. No pics, didn't want the old man makin fun of me for taking a picture of a cigar to post.


----------



## Wildone

U.V. 898 & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Had a Parti MF at my parents. No pics, didn't want the old man makin fun of me for taking a picture of a cigar to post.


Believe me i know the feeling!:vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Is that a t-ball bat?


With the exception of Cueto, I think Reynaldo rolls the biggest custom cigars coming out of Havana. Certainly the strongest...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Not working until 1pm has it's advantages when the sun is out! Custom rolled robusto from a B&M.









Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed a nice Monte No.4 in the wee hours of last night. Therefore no pictures. Quite and relaxing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

One of the only LFDC I enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.C.J...


----------



## Champagne InHand

asmartbull said:


> One of the only LFDC I enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was curious about this marque. You don't see much of it for sale. Plenty of others to choose from.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Super Partagas. Only had it for 2 weeks. Had to give it a try.


----------



## Ams417

Just got a box of those. They smell awesome. Can't wait to try one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario D

Trinidad Reyes, popped my Cuban cherry with this guy. Hints of honey in the beginning, then I tasted a nuttiness in the 2nd third, the final third was pretty hot and peppery (it was peppery throughout). 

Not bad at all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche breakfast burrito. Happy Hump Day :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

An excellent Monte No.4, with throwback Pepsi. Cold outside but sunny. Tolerable in the tub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> Super Partagas. Only had it for 2 weeks. Had to give it a try.


Can't beat those at such a reasonable price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Didn't have a lot of time, but I had just long enough to enjoy a 2013 RASCC. Time to order another box.


----------



## asmartbull

06 ESP. The most consistent Monte made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Naked old CORO thanks Jimmy. 
A classic like Jimmy's 68 Riv.
Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> Can't beat those at such a reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big time. For $100 a month, I could easily get by... on only these.


----------



## Wildone

Tubo...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short cup of Joe Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Started the day with a Monte No.4 that turned out to be plugged. Not happy as when these sticks are on they are so good. A quick cut of the burnt foot and a little modding with the Mofus tool and this is now quite enjoyable. With a cold CocaCola. Very nice now. Thanks Jack for giving me rescue options.










Sometimes with Cubans you do get a plugged cigar. But many are quite fixable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Was it worth all the fuss? In short yes! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monite #2 circa 05 finger burning good!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

A #2 from an excellent brother here. A great smoke to help celebrate my wife putting up with my shenanigans for 10 years now.







I've heard that these are hit or, miss. This one to me is a home run. Why did I wait so long to smoke this?

I have no intentions of letting any of it go to waste.









Fanfreakingtastic!


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> A #2 from an excellent brother here. A great smoke to help celebrate my wife putting up with my shenanigans for 10 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that these are hit or, miss. This one to me is a home run. Why did I wait so long to smoke this?


Happy anniversary....my condolences to your wife..lol


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Happy anniversary....my condolences to your wife..lol


Thanks bro. I'm a little suspicious... She brought me a beer and, suggested that I smoke a nice cigar.....


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> Thanks bro. I'm a little suspicious... She brought me a beer and, suggested that I smoke a nice cigar.....


Well it was nice knowin ya...think I saw that trick once on Dateline..


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina's BHK 56.


----------



## WABOOM

Right off the plane. Fantastic. Buttery. Hint of egg yolk.


----------



## harley33

Alex. First one I had was uneventful. This is top notch.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Dip 2


----------



## Wildone

D.C...


----------



## csk415

WABOOM said:


> Right off the plane. Fantastic. Buttery. Hint of egg yolk.


This is the first time I have seen egg yolk used in describing a cigar.


----------



## WABOOM

csk415 said:


> This is the first time I have seen egg yolk used in describing a cigar.


It was a first for me! First time time I've really got a creamy richness. Slightly salty, slighty tangy zip. It honestly was reminiscent of a runny yolk!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F PLPC Cafe con leche peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Flew into Cancun last night for a week in PDC. Enjoying one of my favorite Mexican rituals - a fine Cuban cigar on the rooftop deck.










Waiting on the sun to burn the clouds away. It's supposed to get up to 86°F / 30°C today.










Got caught up in a quick-moving rain shower and had to move to the downstairs deck. First world problems indeed!


----------



## Slowpokebill

Enjoyed my first HUPC last night with a wee dram of Ardbeg. Mmm Mmmm good.


----------



## knilas

Yesterday...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cletus said:


> Flew into Cancun last night for a week in PDC. Enjoying one of my favorite Mexican rituals - a fine Cuban cigar on the rooftop deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the sun to burn the clouds away. It's supposed to get up to 86°F / 30°C today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got caught up in a quick-moving rain shower and had to move to the downstairs deck. First world problems indeed!


PDC is a beautiful part of this world. As the rainy season approaches passing showers will be the norm. Still a fantastic place to holiday.

If you haven't experienced Xel-ha, it's worth the price of admission seeing this tropical oasis that was carved by hand using no heavy machinery many decades ago, is quite amazing.

Food and drink were included in the price of admission when we visited about 6 years back. I know a lot of the PDC area has changed since then. I think it was early 2011 that we were there and already the were extending the super highway, building large home improvement warehouse type stores amongst other very large retail outlets. PDC used to be a huge favorite of British and North American ex-Pats, but many have since moved farther down the Yucatán or into other countries of Central America.

Enjoy your trip. Your memories will be priceless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cletus said:


> Flew into Cancun last night for a week in PDC. Enjoying one of my favorite Mexican rituals - a fine Cuban cigar on the rooftop deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the sun to burn the clouds away. It's supposed to get up to 86°F / 30°C today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got caught up in a quick-moving rain shower and had to move to the downstairs deck. First world problems indeed!


Damn i am jealous you lucky son of a gun!
Enjoy bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

@*Champagne InHand* we'll be hitting up Xel-Ha sometime this week. It's a family favorite that we've enjoyed on our last three visits to Playa.
Thanks @*TonyBrooklyn* with the dollar at 1-to20 against the peso it makes for a cheap trip to Mexico!

Went to the ocean this morning and now after lunch I'm "watching the kids" by the pool with an RG Perla.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO on this spring like day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Romeo Y Julieta Wide Churchill


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoyed this robusto by Frank Correnti!
















Sent from Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T...


----------



## Cletus

Watching the sunrise with a '99 VR Clasico and coffee.


----------



## TCstr8

#2 to start the day.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2 aged 1 year.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov 08 BCJ on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## knilas

Double Edmundo from 13










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

DC and some BB with Harley.


----------



## Wildone

C.F...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Peace to all on GOD"S day!:vs_cool:


----------



## JimOD

Club Allones. Another great recommendation from the experienced members here on the forum. Affordable and "on sale" cc's have opened up a whole new world. I sure appreciate all the great advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knilas

Boli cj after planting trees. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & Tea... Happy Sunday...


----------



## harley33

Series A with some basketball.


----------



## WNYTony

Ramon Allones


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an '01 Vegueros Especiales No 1 about 30 minutes before dawn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cup of Joe peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

# 2...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PL Picadores by the pool. Bliss!


----------



## asmartbull

Have yet to have anything from 08 that wasn't great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Cheap and, cheerful.







The more of these I smoke, the more I notice a consistency in the way that they smoke. I know they're not everyone's cup of tea but, honestly I haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a Coke after some burgers on the grill. Spring is in the air!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

J.L. & water...


----------



## Champagne InHand

ROTT these smelled great and since they were made almost 3 years ago I decided to give the Monte Petit No.2 a try. Nice creamy cigar. Can't wait to have them with a few more years on them. With ice water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas




----------



## Wildone

Lons...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee:vs_cool: peace to all!


----------



## Cletus

Mag 46 at sunrise.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Boli PC. Not as enjoyable as when smoked after resting in the box. I pulled a few of these out of the box for some room for a few NCs on my trip to Nica. Those PCs sat in the box and were great. I've been finishing the few I pulled and they have been losing there nice flavors stick by stick.

This isn't bad, but it hasn't been sitting beside its compadres and something is a bit bitter in the smoke. 








With ice water. Perhaps it needs a Cuba libre or some other beverage to pair with. I've been smoking Montes recently with water lately and they are much more enjoyable with plain water.

Does anybody think that setting these aside with NCs could have affected their flavor or is it that they could just be shutting down? They were made in 2014. Strange!

There is the barnyard along with some dark florals and sea salt but this wonky bitterness is quite unusual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just stopped to have a Rass with my buddy.
After putting a starter in his 1979 Eldorado.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Boli PC. Not as enjoyable as when smoked after resting in the box. I pulled a few of these out of the box for some room for a few NCs on my trip to Nica. Those PCs sat in the box and were great. I've been finishing the few I pulled and they have been losing there nice flavors stick by stick.
> 
> This isn't bad, but it hasn't been sitting beside its compadres and something is a bit bitter in the smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With ice water. Perhaps it needs a Cuba libre or some other beverage to pair with. I've been smoking Montes recently with water lately and they are much more enjoyable with plain water.
> 
> Does anybody think that setting these aside with NCs could have affected their flavor or is it that they could just be shutting down? They were made in 2014. Strange!
> 
> There is the barnyard along with some dark florals and sea salt but this wonky bitterness is quite unusual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me personally bitterness is one of two things.
A cigar that is either too young or too wet.:vs_cool:
Then again the N.C'S in their jealousy of the Superior Cuban.
Might have stole all the flavors from them.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an HUHC on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

U.M. 50...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Couldn't resist the aged Monte 3. Probably need these to dry out just a touch. They were packed with a 69 rH Bóveda so draw is a bit tight, though tasty. 
With water. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee Juice, Happy Hump Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Waiting on the sunrise with a PLPC and coffee.


----------



## Cletus

Chillin' by the pool with a BAM Jun '12 RASS.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## knilas

14 Choix


----------



## harley33

14 Upmann #2 earlier and a siglo VI before dinner. If I work it right I might actually have 3 cigars today. That is a rare event for me.


----------



## BaconandEggs

After 9 or 10 months as a member on this forum, I finally reached the 100 post mark. "What took you so long?" you may ask. My answer will remain as "beats me, but I made it!"

I just think of it as a well cooked corned beef... worth the wait.

Anywho, what better way to do a first post in this forum than on this post!

Partagas - Mille Fleurs


----------



## UBC03

BaconandEggs said:


> After 9 or 10 months as a member on this forum, I finally reached the 100 post mark. "What took you so long?" you may ask. My answer will remain as "beats me, but I made it!"
> 
> I just think of it as a well cooked corned beef... worth the wait.
> 
> Anywho, what better way to do a first post in this forum than on this post!
> 
> Partagas - Mille Fleurs


Welcome


----------



## Rondo

My first Alejandro, a Behike 52. 
Anise, wintergreen and sugar cane. 
I believe I've discovered a new spoke on my wheel.


----------



## JimOD

Rondo said:


> My first Alejandro, a Behike 52.
> 
> Anise, wintergreen and sugar cane.
> 
> I believe I've discovered a new spoke on my wheel.
> 
> View attachment 111529


Sorry to see the gloves are still on☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

P.L...


----------



## krnhecty

i had a Juan Lopez Seleccion no. 2 today for the first time today... surprisingly REALLY NICE SMOKE!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Woke up pretty early so I decided to grab a longer smoke with my morning coffee -- a '99 SP Molinos.










Still waiting on the sun.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


Haven't seen you post this with the egg whites to finish off the 'trifecta' breakfast in sometime


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo Petit No.2. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Montecristo Open Master.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Haven't seen you post this with the egg whites to finish off the 'trifecta' breakfast in sometime


That used to be my breakfast of champions. These days i try to mix it up and not hold on so tightly.Life is just too damn short Peace my brother!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an MUA Sep '09 Boli Gold Medal with a cerveza by the pool.










What a beautiful cigar. Thankfully I still have 1 1/2 boxes of BGMs left.


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ash had just fallen.




Oh No






Not to fret!



Great SEEGAR Lousy burn till the last third.
The end was so good i had to burn my fingers.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Sprouthog

El Príncipe


----------



## Sprouthog

La Punta


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. Church & Almond milk...


----------



## Cletus

It's about an hour before sunrise on getaway day. I'm enjoying a KDT with coffee before the hectic day of travel begins.


----------



## knilas

Meant to post this yesterday. Oops!

D6 and a glass of Belhaven Scottish Ale










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con leche. T.G.I.F have a great weekend!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Oxpx


----------



## Wildone

Alex & Tea...


----------



## avitti

OXPX ???--I can usually figure out most Havana cigar acronyms....being i misplaced my Captain Midnight decoder ring can someone clue me in on this one...


----------



## Bird-Dog

avitti said:


> OXPX ???--I can usually figure out most Havana cigar acronyms....being i misplaced my Captain Midnight decoder ring can someone clue me in on this one...


I think that would be an NC spy, albeit a tasty one, that slipped in through the back door... Opus X Perfecxion X


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo Petit No.2, but missing my modus tool. I have had to jerry rig paper clips. Still quite enjoyable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Gourmet & Tea...


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH ELMORRO On this beautiful sunny GOD'S day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

Happy Sunday!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an RSE Abr '03 RG Panetela on a beautiful spring afternoon.


----------



## Rondo

'09 Mercaderes


----------



## knilas

Round two. Stupendous!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Had a great day with my oldest daughter, we finished 3rd in the Family Twosome Zone Round bowling tournament. Capping off the day with a craft beer and a Cuban custom roll, also the virgin cut with my new perfect cutter!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Punch & Tea... Happy Sunday...


----------



## 4thtry

HdM Epi Especial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Simone & Tea...


----------



## Wildone

D.P.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the mornings gents and a lovely morning it is!
Spring is here BBF and an iced coffee.
Peace to all! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/images/smilies/vs_cool.gif


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a Troegs Sunshine Pilsner after a long day wrenching classic iron.


----------



## Wildone

Bonita & Tea...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Scap

Monte #4 after 2 weeks of sinus issues.


----------



## Wildone

# 2...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe Con Leche breakfast burrito on this rainy chilly day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No.4 that I dry boxed overnight but still tight as hell even with a run if the Modus up it.

Still so tasty. Twisted hay, barn yard, wood but creamy. The last part got another Modus poke and it's all god now.

Crazy day here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Montecristo No.4 that I dry boxed overnight but still tight as hell even with a run if the Modus up it.
> 
> Still so tasty. Twisted hay, barn yard, wood but creamy. The last part got another Modus poke and it's all god now.
> 
> Crazy day here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The MODUS works great, but it really shines once the tobacco warms up and gets a little moisture to it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Not sure why this reposted. Sorry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and a Sprite after some grilled sausage:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

12 Connie 1










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> The MODUS works great, but it really shines once the tobacco warms up and gets a little moisture to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I totally agree. The Modus tool is a great way to spend $40. I lost my first one and don't regret having to buy a second. They really were a great item to put out there for all of us who enjoy a good, tight cigar that needs just a bit of help in the airflow department. The nub holder is just an added bonus. Thanks again Jack for getting these into our hands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> I totally agree. The Modus tool is a great way to spend $40. I lost my first one and don't regret having to buy a second. They really were a great item to put out there for all of us who enjoy a good, tight cigar that needs just a bit of help in the airflow department. The nub holder is just an added bonus. Thanks again Jack for getting these into our hands.


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Wildone

Sig VI...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced coffee Happy hump day:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a seltzer after some burgers on the BBQ spring is here enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Jorge Monsdale


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Jorge Monsdale
> 
> View attachment 112841


Looks good. How would you describe it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Yummy.


----------



## Wildone

Lib & Tea...


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> Looks good. How would you describe it?


Expert construction. No burn or draw issues.
Simple flavors. Classic Cuban tobacco, wood, green tea, occasional basil.
Last inch got sour.
Two thumbs up for a cigar rolled less than 8 weeks ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents ERDMCS Iced coffee Peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

From last night, Monte #4 Abr 07.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wildone said:


> Lib & Tea...


I really love that cigar. For those rare occasions when you just want something predictably great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Double Corona after some homemade pizza.:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short cup of Joe T.G.I.F!:vs_cool:


----------



## BaconandEggs

Trinidad Reyes!


----------



## Wildone

Simone & Tea...


----------



## Scap

Such a lovely find in my singles drawer.


----------



## Wildone

U.Ro...


----------



## Cletus

It's an hour before sunrise and the temp is a very pleasant 66°F. I'm enjoying a Party Habaneros with my morning coffee.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an '09 Trini Reyes on a warm and breezy afternoon.


----------



## Engineer99

Early B-Day smoke...'13 Party Lusi


----------



## knilas

Dip 2









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Eddie & Tea...


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & Suntory...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Engineer99 said:


> Early B-Day smoke...'13 Party Lusi


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy on this beautiful day GOD"S day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

SLR RE









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had 2 quinteros while golfing the worst round in my life.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.3 from Dec 07. Great smoke now it's acclimated. I have had a few pieces of cracking wrapper, but the stick is 11 years old. Note to self, remove band before smoking next time. With water and a yogurt/fruit smoothie back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Mag 56 EL '15:


----------



## Wildone

P 2...


----------



## JimOD

COH 56. I tried one of these ROTT three months ago and it was a little harsh. After resting these last three months, the harshness has subsided and the flavors have begun to blend. I feel like it's not where it should be yet. I'll try again three months from now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scott1256ca

my first post to this section. Upmann Connoisseur A. Great cigar! Pleasure to smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee back on the chain gang gonna be 80 degrees today :smile2:
Enjoy the day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Dip. & Tea, better than the last time I visited this stick...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## blackrabbit

I tried another Super-Partagas. It is really young and I am sure needs a couple more years. I will smoke another next year and see how they are then.


----------



## knilas

Epi 1









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Was active on the site when I smoked these but not allowed in this section


----------



## Gummy Jones

Now that I'm allowed in this section


----------



## Champagne InHand

11+ year old Monte No.3 smoking so nicely. This time I removed the band before lighting. Very pleasant cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Selectos from a little Christmas bomb @*curmudgeonista* sent me. Thank you Jack.....


----------



## droy1958

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Engineer99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early B-Day smoke...'13 Party Lusi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell were we talking about? It's hardon me enough without having to deal with such thangs, butt I'll try.....:surprise:
Click to expand...


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Had 2 quinteros while golfing the worst round in my life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If it will make you feel any better, the last time I went golfing (1978ish) I strategically managed to carve out a 112 at the Par 3. The 3 loser idiots I was stuck with for the "hole" round couldn't manage any better than sixties to seventies. They had no idea how to get the full value out of a round of golf. Reminds me of the idiots that routinely "accidentally" make strikes at the bowling alley. Ignorance is bliss these days....


----------



## Wildone

Dieux grilling few Fillets...


----------



## Champagne InHand

droy1958 said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell were we talking about? It's hardon me enough without having to deal with such thangs, butt I'll try.....:surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> You are killings me with such great beauty.
> However as I slowly make that ascent to 50, I can say that if a Habano or NC displeased me, it doesn't plot to kill me, it won't cost me way more than half I'm worth, which isn't saying a lot except for the grief part.
> 
> I'm not dead yet though.
> 
> Just please don't post any Ducati photos or similar would have, should haves, and will never again haves. Same with photos of a 1999 Suzuki Hayabusa. I regret ever selling that machine and always will think of that as one of my biggest preventable mistakes in life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> droy1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are killings me with such great beauty.
> However as I slowly make that ascent to 50, I can say that if a Habano or NC displeased me, it doesn't plot to kill me, it won't cost me way more than half I'm worth, which isn't saying a lot except for the grief part.
> 
> I'm not dead yet though.
> 
> Just please don't post any Ducati photos or similar would have, should haves, and will never again haves. Same with photos of a 1999 Suzuki Hayabusa. I regret ever selling that machine and always will think of that as one of my biggest preventable mistakes in life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My friend i left 50 in the dust quite some time ago LOL!
> Age is just a number live as long as you can enjoy as much as you can.
> As far as selling off vintage iron that goes with the territory.:vs_cool:
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Epi De Luxe LCDH and an iced coffee be safe out there peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

For just $1.78 a piece you can re home these red banded step children of Habanos. Quinteros deserve a good home.


----------



## knilas

Pic









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

On my way to get flowers to plant..just enough time for this little guy









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a brew what a nice day!:vs_cool:


----------



## droy1958

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Champagne InHand said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend i left 50 in the dust quite some time ago LOL!
> Age is just a number live as long as you can enjoy as much as you can.
> As far as selling off vintage iron that goes with the territory.:vs_cool:
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir, the next time around I'm sixty with the mind of a thirty year old. Reminds me of the old Little Feat song "Old Folks Boogie". You know you're over the hill when your mind makes a promise that your body can't fill.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Wildone

Magico has been sitting around like tits on a boar hog, all show and no go... decided to pull one and give it a whirl again. I know why these have been sitting for a decade...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WNYTony

A little something @curmudgeonista dropped on me. Thanks Jack


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture but a Parti Mille Fleur which was very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Happy Happy Hump Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Just opened the pool. Reynaldo Maravilla.


----------



## Wildone

Monte & Tea...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wildone said:


> Monte & Tea...


That looks so tasty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Sent to me by @poppajon75. Thank you brother. Its nice to sample one instead of blindly buying some. I wouldn't mind keeping these on hand. I'll end up ordering some soon.


----------



## UBC03

Ok @poppajon75 .. We gotta quit sending these out. If enough people start liking, then ordering. We're screwed.. Next thing ya know they'll Jack the price up to 2$ a stick..the horror    ..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Ok @*poppajon75* .. We gotta quit sending these out. If enough people start liking, then ordering. We're screwed.. Next thing ya know they'll Jack the price up to 2$ a stick..the horror    ..lol


Or maybe they'll Dino the crap outta' them and they won't be worth a darn anymore! :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## knilas

RA Gorditos


----------



## knilas

'08 Punch PC or del Punch...whichever the case it is good!


----------



## TCstr8

knilas said:


> RA Gorditos


How was it? Huge fan of the RASS, so have been eyeing some of the RE's

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

TCstr8 said:


> How was it? Huge fan of the RASS, so have been eyeing some of the RE's
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Buy as many as you can. One of the best RA, IMO.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

knilas said:


> Buy as many as you can. One of the best RA, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Great... Now I'm gonna be on the hunt for them. Thanks....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '10 R&J Sport Largo after dinner.


----------



## MyFatherFan

H. Upmann PC with a Founders Dirty Bastard.

The Modus II really came in handy to open up that tight draw. Highly recommend if you do not already have one you should look into getting one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC iced coffee after a ham and egg sandwich.
Gotta get the Vette out of mothballs and do spring maintenance.
Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PLPC iced coffee after a ham and egg sandwich.
> Gotta get the Vette out of mothballs and do spring maintenance.
> Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


you have a blessed day as well tony!


----------



## TCstr8

'10 PSD4









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Huhc


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Tea...


----------



## Sprouthog

Vrda


----------



## Wildone

U. 50 & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero Iced Coffee T.G.I.F.
And a special Friday it is, Remember no meat to those that Observe.
May GOD Bless you all Happy Easter!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

What a great start to this Good Friday! Vanilla cappuccino and a custom roll!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

MrCrowley39 said:


> What a great start to this Good Friday! Vanilla cappuccino and a custom roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Who was the roller?


----------



## MrCrowley39

bpegler said:


> Who was the roller?


His name is Pedro, that's all the B&M would tell me about his name. Up here in Canada CC are on the pricey side, only Quintero Favoritos (and some machine made stuff) being under the $10 mark, these come in at $8 CDN or $5-$6 USD, for the size and profile I think they are a good buy but I've only been in this hobby a year now so my knowledge and experience are not up to the standards of those with more experience and better pallets.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had a jlp on the way to get gas for my mower. On the plus side I found a new use for my modus..digging a piece of plastic that was wrapped up in the filler.. Gotta love cheapies ,they're full of surprises.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Romeo wide on this holy day of Good Friday. Happy Easter/Passover to everyone.


----------



## George007

Montecristo #5


----------



## Scap

Piddling out in my shed, and enjoying the crap outta this RyJ


----------



## JimOD

George007 said:


> Romeo wide on this holy day of Good Friday. Happy Easter/Passover to everyone.


Back atcha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> Piddling out in my shed, and enjoying the crap outta this RyJ
> 
> View attachment 115129


Can't quite get a handle on the the size from the photo. Cazzie?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I know we have plenty of Genios Maduro 5 haters, but since I smoke plenty of NC and maduros I don't mind them at all. That and I just broke through a 2 day headache and needed something rather mellow.

With just ice water.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

curmudgeonista said:


> Can't quite get a handle on the the size from the photo. Cazzie?


That's what I determined by looking at CCW, but I wasn't certain.


----------



## 4thtry

RASCC Tonight








Boli CJ last night 








Coronitas en Cedro Wednesday night









I need to post here more often. Once in a while I pop back in & I miss it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

4thtry said:


> I need to post here more often. Once in a while I pop back in & I miss it.


You're in good company here. But it is hard to be everywhere at once!


----------



## 4thtry

curmudgeonista said:


> You're in good company here. But it is hard to be everywhere at once!


I recognize a few names here and there from another forum, you're one of them. I'll get on one forum for a bit then I'm a horse with Blinders lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Edit to review 
1/3 boring, disappointing, close to pitching 
2/3 butterscotch, ginger thru the nose
3/3 sour cherries and root beer

Hard to get over that first third. 
Maybe this was just a dud. 
Almost bought a box last year. 
Glad I didn't.


----------



## knilas

RG Panatelas Extra with coffee while pondering yard work and a honey do list... 










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Nice morning cigar courtesy of @poppajon75. This cigar really hits the sweet spot for me. Thanks poppa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2


----------



## TCstr8

Sancho Panza Eslavo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PL Picadores on a beautiful spring day.


----------



## knilas

Cletus said:


> Enjoying a PL Picadores on a beautiful spring day.


Back home, huh?  

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Fighting a sinus infection but I think I have it beat.


----------



## knilas

TOS AGO 15. Good gawd!!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.3. 









With a ginger ale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

No 1. ROTT. Tastes good. No complaints.


----------



## Wildone

# 4 earlier...


----------



## Rondo

Custom Cañonazo by Alejandro Gonzalez


----------



## knilas

Half corona. Happy Easter!!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

I figured out my allergy attack was a full blown sinusitis episode when my temp was 103° yesterday. After a shot in each cheek and, a really sweaty nights sleep I was itching for a smoke.


----------



## Scap

Grabbed a pair of Lusis and met up with a buddy.
This was his first Lusi and it floored him. It's always good to see someone enjoy a cigar as much as he did.


----------



## bpegler

Rondo said:


> Custom Cañonazo by Alejandro Gonzalez
> 
> View attachment 115586


Alex has some great tobacco right now. Yummy cigars!


----------



## JimOD

PMF. A good short smoke before the Easter chores start. It was great thanks to an assist from the Modus II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gator_79

H. Upmann Regalias. Very nice smoke at a great price point. Absolutely producing a ton of smoke right now.


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying a BAM Jun '12 RASS on a very pleasant Sunday afternoon.


----------



## harley33

Brisket on the smoker and time for some baseball.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ramon Allones Superiors


----------



## harley33

Dinner done. Time for hockey.


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture of me my SIL, and BIL as some don't want to be nagged by the matriarch as I smoker a 2010 Monte No.3. I just don't give a crap at this age. I enjoyed folio around with my FIL checking cars randomly unlocked to see where their washer fluid levels were and topping them off. He's totally game for fooling around Ike this. Information is information. 

Nice smoke. Most of the BILs and SILs passed our check. Take the laughs when you can get them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

Partagas Habaneros compliments of @curmudgeonista .

Was a great smoke, would have this again!


----------



## 4thtry

'14 Punch Punch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Back from Easter dinner with the moms. Time for this Ex #4 from '14 and a beer. Peace y'all!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Happy Sunday, Happy Easter, Hope all had a "Blessed Day"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Petite Corona Iced coffee :vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & coffee...


----------



## Wildone

# 4...


----------



## knilas

Burning some tunes for a good buddy. Gonna be a one or two cigar job. Not sure how many beers... 










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Aristocrat from the wreckage left by a mad monkey. Quite a nice smoke, wood, straw, sweetness, a little tang, good strength. Thank you sir, quite enjoyable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 and a brew:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an AME Ago 12 PLPC after dinner.


----------



## Scap

Was gifted this on Saturday. It is dying an honorable death this evening.


----------



## Wildone

Fino & Grape Cream slush...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alex Sublime freshie, my first ever Alejandro Gonzalez Arias custom...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Boli PC with water. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC on this chilly morning peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & coffee...


----------



## avitti

Ramon Allones Short Perfectos


----------



## Wildone

B.P.B. & Rootbeer float...


----------



## Rondo

S3


----------



## JimOD

Wildone said:


> B.P.B. & Rootbeer float...


You have my vote for best pairing of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll while getting Frank's 1962 Cadillac ready for spring Carlisle Damn i miss you buddy!





:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an SCO Oct '01 Vegueros Especiales No1 on another beautiful evening.


----------



## knilas

Delicious Monte 5. Another gorgeous night here.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Short & coffee...


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Custom roll while getting Frank's 1962 Cadillac ready for spring Carlisle Damn i miss you buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vs_cool:


My buddy, a youngster, has a nice 1969 Caddy he is restoring. All she needs now is the paint. The off-White pearl has faded but she's a beautiful car. I know your buddy would be happy to know you are taking good care of the Caddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> My buddy, a youngster, has a nice 1969 Caddy he is restoring. All she needs now is the paint. The off-White pearl has faded but she's a beautiful car. I know your buddy would be happy to know you are taking good care of the Caddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just put a smile on my face thanks bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hupmann Royal Robusto Right off the truck:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

#4


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture. It is dark but enjoying a Monte No.3. With Irish Stout and ice water. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RG, perlas courtesy of @poppajon75. Nice little "cheap and cheerful"


----------



## Scap

JUN 16, HU #2.
Delicioso


----------



## avitti

Familiar with a late night espresso


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## n0s4atu

Forgot to upload this yesterday.


----------



## knilas

PL Panatela with coffee this morning.  









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. Ro. & coffee...


----------



## knilas

Yummy RG










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoRo...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Bcj


----------



## 4thtry

Partagas Super Party & some Col EH Taylor

Cheap smoke & good Bourbon, neither disappointed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi


----------



## avitti

J.Lopez Maximos


----------



## WABOOM

This one had a small tear in the wrapper ( an excuse to fire one up ROTT )


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC iced coffee T.G.I.F.
Headed out to Spring Carlisle Have a great weekend all!


----------



## poppajon75

A little JLP action at my favorite little spot to visit at work. Courtesy of a fine brother here. I didn't ask him to light it either.... that'd just be weird


----------



## Gummy Jones

WABOOM said:


> This one had a small tear in the wrapper ( an excuse to fire one up ROTT )


rott and less than a year old
how was it?


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. Church...


----------



## Bird-Dog

08 PSD4 - These took a looooong time to come around, but are finally smoking really well... now that I'm down to my next to last one. :frown2:


----------



## WABOOM

Gummy Jones said:


> rott and less than a year old
> how was it?


Tasted fine. Draw was firm and output was lacking, but it didn't taste sick or overly fresh. Honestly if the draw was a little more free I wouldn't have any complaint.


----------



## knilas

'03 #1 Tubos 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Huhc, great stick but too short.


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> Huhc, great stick but too short.


Agree. IMO 44 is an ideal RG. AFAIK, since discontinuing the Bolivar Coronas Extra, the only other current regular production 44's are the Montecristo Media Corona (same Half Cornona vitola as the HUHC) and Trinidad Coloniales. I wish there were more. OTOH, the HU Mag46 is a nice longer-lasting step-up form the HUHC.


----------



## poppajon75

EPT MAR*16 Tubos #2. This cigar doesn't "monkey" around  
Thank you brother.


----------



## knilas

Serie A and 4RSB. Great combo. Cheers!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

curmudgeonista said:


> Agree. IMO 44 is an ideal RG. AFAIK, since discontinuing the Bolivar Coronas Extra, the only other current regular production 44's are the Montecristo Media Corona (same Half Cornona vitola as the HUHC) and Trinidad Coloniales. I wish there were more. OTOH, the HU Mag46 is a nice longer-lasting step-up form the HUHC.


I was unimpressed with the mag 46, maybe it needed more age. This one smoked deliciously, being young, coming from a SOM 16 box. Question is, besides the mag 46 and the coro major tubo, which other hu is closest to the huhc in flavor and smokes well young?


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> I was unimpressed with the mag 46, maybe it needed more age. This one smoked deliciously, being young, coming from a SOM 16 box. Question is, besides the mag 46 and the coro major tubo, which other hu is closest to the huhc in flavor and smokes well young?


I would have said Mag46, except maybe for the youth thing. And that's relative. I've got 2014's that smoked great with just 2-years on them. Still pretty young IMO. Might be worth giving it another shot.

Otherwise, I'm not sure what to tell you. Maybe someone else will chime in with a different POV. For example, the H.Up Connossieur A seems to be universally applauded. And since that was just released in 2013, I would correlate that to smoking well young. Whether it resembles the HUHC profile I do not know. I have not had the opportunity to try one yet,


----------



## knilas

Short Church and coffee this am.. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Boli. T...


----------



## UBC03

Got a fiver if h.uppman half coronas from a box split delivered to my dad's, since I'm working and don't like boxes laying in the hedges when I get home.

Figured I'd fire one up with pops.
Here's the conversation..
Him: is that more of those commie cigars?
Me: yep, you want one?

Him: Nope, got a half smoked parodi in the cup holder of the tractor. 

That's my dad. I've forced ccs on him before but I've learned if it ain't a parodi , it ain't for him. But I'll keep offering.




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Got a fiver if h.uppman half coronas from a box split delivered to my dad's, since I'm working and don't like boxes laying in the hedges when I get home.
> 
> Figured I'd fire one up with pops.
> Here's the conversation..
> Him: is that more of those commie cigars?
> Me: yep, you want one?
> 
> Him: Nope, got a half smoked parodi in the cup holder of the tractor.
> 
> That's my dad. I've forced ccs on him before but I've learned if it ain't a parodi , it ain't for him. But I'll keep offering.


Next time tell him, _"Yep, we're burning their crops. Damn commies."_


----------



## knilas

El Principe 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Boli Tubos #2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

08 Upmann Mag50 from a very generous Christmas @Rondo-Bomb. Thank you, my friend. My first Mag50, and a great one!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Earlier while walking the dog I really enjoyed a Parti Short. Just great in every way.

I was home alone tonight. Watching a little TV/sports and fell asleep way too early, so I'm having a midnight smoke in between watching the Oilers finish off the Sharks and smoking a Monte No.4 while sitting in the tub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Monte & Saz this early Morn... Happy Sunday...


----------



## TCstr8

HdM Regalos









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A pretty young Monte No.4 packaged 2 years ago. I probably should have let it sit but I was digging through the Cuban boxes and I noticed I hadn't sampled one from this box yet.

With iced tea and lemon. Not bad so far a bit of grass and barnyard. These are usually best at the end of the stick. Just starting out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Monsdale LCDH Club Habana 2016. 'Burgs in water. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Jun '99 SP Molinos on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Long weekend hope everyone had a great one Beautiful sunny and 70 on this God's day.

Some cigars i smoked at spring Carlisle half the cars came back half sold.
Not too bad actually quite good batting 500.
There is always Fall Carlisle. :vs_cool:





Custom roll in the shop.
Peace to all!


----------



## knilas

Mason's not impressed with this '14 Ex 4, but I am! Wish I had more...










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & Tea...


----------



## Bird-Dog

PL Picadores...


----------



## scott1256ca

Cohiba Maduro Secretos (or however you say it). Much as I enjoyed the Bellas Artes that preceeded this, this is just in a different category. Very pleasant cigar. Sit back and enjoy that Ahhhh! moment.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## knilas

Yum!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.d.C. 2 before Dinner and the Snow...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4, with a serious tough draw. Still pretty tasty. The rH must have been too high in my singles box.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

Champagne InHand said:


> Monte No.4, with a serious tough draw. Still pretty tasty. The rH must have been too high in my singles


Maybe, or the soul crushing knowledge that the roller is not free to realize even a small portion of the value he brings to the process, may have affected his craftsmanship on that particular stick. It's an unfortunate drawback of the system currently employed on my favorite tobacco producing island.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

JimOD said:


> Maybe, or the soul crushing knowledge that the roller is not free to realize even a small portion of the value he brings to the process, may have affected his craftsmanship on that particular stick. It's an unfortunate drawback of the system currently employed on my favorite tobacco producing island.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not sure that any factory rollers outside of a few boutique shops in Miami see much in the way of money. Certainly not in Nicaragua or the DR.

The problems with Cuban rollers were during the cigar boom years, '98-'01. They had a bunch of new rollers and poorly aged tobacco. Current production is really pretty good.

It is a side benefit to the custom rollers in Havana (that some of us buy from) that they get to keep a little extra coin. A combination of the greatest rollers in the world, and the best tobacco is something rather special.

I think that even in Cuba, capitalism is growing. US tourism will help a great deal.

Reynaldo is rolling yet another bundle for me right now:










(Picture courtesy of Halfwheel).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC cafe con leche breakfast burrito on this rainy chilly day.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

bpegler said:


> I'm not sure that any factory rollers outside of a few boutique shops in Miami see much in the way of money. Certainly not in Nicaragua or the DR.
> 
> The problems with Cuban rollers were during the cigar boom years, '98-'01. They had a bunch of new rollers and poorly aged tobacco. Current production is really pretty good.
> 
> It is a side benefit to the custom rollers in Havana (that some of us buy from) that they get to keep a little extra coin. A combination of the greatest rollers in the world, and the best tobacco is something rather special.
> 
> I think that even in Cuba, capitalism is growing. US tourism will help a great deal.
> 
> Reynaldo is rolling yet another bundle for me right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture courtesy of Halfwheel).


In Nica the rollers are usually happy to have a job and take pride in their work. It's strange, by Western standards to watch them work, as the work in teams and yet the rollers are not allowed to talk during their work except for basic communication. They do get breaks where they can talk, but it seems strange when you see others working around the cities freely conversing with each other as well as people that pass through.

This was one out of a paper 3 pack where the other two smoked great or st least much freer draws. I tossed the single in the box where the rH sometimes climbs towards 67-68 and that I think made the problem rather than the rollers. A few years back I bought 3 boxes of some Ecuadorian puros that were rolled by Havana rollers in loan to the DR. They were tight as all get out. Buena Vista 2002s. I've let a few remain and they are pretty good if kept below 65rH. They burn all sorts of wonky and are buy no way premium cigars, though their floral aromas have become intriguing over the past few months.

What can I say. It was 3 boxes of 10s for $40 delivered. I figured it was worth a shot. Beautiful boxes made by the same company that produce Cohiba boxes. Inside was a full bio sheet in the individual rollers, all three boxes had different rollers. All boxes were different in draw and construction. It just went to show how much and individual can impact a cigar. The box that a younger lady rolled were much better in construction that the two men. One younger and one by a much older man, all from Havana.

They may be custom rollers these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Speaking of Reynaldo Custom Rolls:










A Maravilla rolled two weeks ago.


----------



## Wildone

Trini & Tea...


----------



## harley33

After two weeks I think that I have beat this sinus infection.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH EL MORRO and a Sam Adams Rebel IPA:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC iced coffee top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

My first Cuaba. Why didn't you bogarts tell me how tasty they were?


----------



## Wildone

Corona...


----------



## harley33

Imp










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Whites and ham.
Breakfast of champions lol!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No.3, with an iced green tea.

Rondo sized ash here at the nub. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black Whites and ham.
> Breakfast of champions lol!
> Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


That's the ticket !!!!!


----------



## knilas

This here Corona










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

My first Punch from the island.


----------



## TCstr8

'13 Punch. Compliments of a BOTL on another forum. My first one, and will be my next purchase.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TCstr8 said:


> '13 Punch. Compliments of a BOTL on another forum. My first one, and will be my next purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It must be a first Punch kind of day. I don't really have the history on this one but, it's very nice. Not disappointed one bit.


----------



## Rondo

Rass


----------



## 4thtry

There's that dog I love!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Bcj


----------



## bpegler

Real Reynaldo custom Maravilla.

Fake pirate ship.

Cozumel evening...


----------



## 4thtry

898 and it's phenomenal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Hdmdc


----------



## 4thtry

Round 2. LUB '14 HUHC. Fantastic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.T. & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC iced coffee juice T.G.I.F :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

If I'm smoking a cigar in the morning, I must be on vacation!










RA has a great profile for the first cigar of the day. Dark fruit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn Bob you know how to live Bro i'm Jealous:vs_cool:

Just a plain Jane PSP#2 for me on this beautiful 80 degree day.
Enjoy the weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Milles Fleurs a little over 2 years on it. Good smoke, wood/cedar, creaminess, getting better flavor the further down it burned. It got creamier, sweeter, and a little chocolate towards the end.


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide & a nice glass of red after a fine steak dinner. Happy Friday!


----------



## harley33

Golfing earlier










Now this after a great Mexican taco bar.


----------



## knilas

Boli PC watching the storms roll in.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

H.Upmann Magnum 50. Tastes nice. The cap area was a bit softer than the rest of the cigar, but it's not affecting the smoking or enjoyment. With a Virgil's Root Beer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Arias custom Prince. Cruise ship departing in the distance.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

From the piney woods of East Tx,


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> From the piney woods of East Tx,
> 
> View attachment 118602


Seeing those pine trees in the distance makes me miss home. There's not much for trees out here in west texas. 12 more days and I'll be headed east though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> Seeing those pine trees in the distance makes me miss home. There's not much for trees out here in west texas. 12 more days and I'll be headed east though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grew up in the Phoenix area and West Tx, about a quarter mile down the road from here there are a couple of sections of old growth pines, it's a bit overwhelming!


----------



## bobbya08

OneStrangeOne said:


> I grew up in the Phoenix area and West Tx, about a quarter mile down the road from here there are a couple of sections of old growth pines, it's a bit overwhelming!


I've lived in east Texas pretty much all my life. I'm just out here in west Texas for work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. A & Saz...


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Robusto Suprema for breakfast this morning:


----------



## Wildone

Epi & coffee, something seems wrong with my picture Bob...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bpegler

Wildone said:


> Epi & coffee, something seems wrong with my picture Bob...


I believe that the cruise ship is a little off frame on yours!


----------



## TCstr8

SLR RE Asia Pacifico









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Last minute camping trip. Monte #4 for me and a DE Java for the girlfriend.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Famosos, vintage '14










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Love the sun grown


----------



## bpegler

Gummy Jones said:


> Love the sun grown


I'm sure it's a fine cigar, but I'm not sure that this is the best thread for it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No.3. With Yuengling and a water back. Testing out my poorly designed self contained portable ash tray. I needs water or sand in the base as it's way too top heavy. I will epoxy some large washers to it base as it's a nice idea. It just need a bit of perfecting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Dieux & Tea...


----------



## bpegler

Another Cozumel sunset, another Reynaldo Maravilla:









Life is tough.


----------



## harley33

My third Alex. Got to figure out how to get a bundle. Enjoy these more than the AM's

Prom day is finally in the books. Shitty weather but the girls were beautiful. One more daughter to go. Not sure I want it to end.

Cheers.


----------



## 4thtry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Mille Fleur after some s'mores.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> My third Alex. Got to figure out how to get a bundle. Enjoy these more than the AM's
> 
> Prom day is finally in the books. Shitty weather but the girls were beautiful. One more daughter to go. Not sure I want it to end.
> 
> Cheers.


Maybe a little bird will get you the information you want on getting some Alex customs...


----------



## knilas

Nightcap.. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

VI & Suntory...


----------



## bpegler

HdM Grand Epicure EL '13 for breakfast:










Nice citrus.


----------



## knilas

JL 1 to start the day. Usually not a big fan of JL, but this one is starting out pretty decent. Happy Sunday all! 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 05 after brunch with family and friends.
Peace be with you on God's day:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Media Corona. Thank you @poppajon75


----------



## tonyzoc

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

OR Partagas E #2---while many Havana cigars are now approachable younger,it still takes 5 years for a Partagas
to let out that sweetness imo..


----------



## Champagne InHand

avitti said:


> OR Partagas E #2---while many Havana cigars are now approachable younger,it still takes 5 years for a Partagas
> 
> to let out that sweetness imo..


Good to know. I have a couple of small boxes of these resting. I will not touch them for a few years minimum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff

Sunny and 90 degrees with a light breeze here in FL......Mr. Mojito, meet Mr. Habana...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an HUHC on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## poppajon75

Had my eye on a longer smoke but, I'm ready for some a/c and supper. La Perla to the rescue.


----------



## 4thtry

'14 RGPC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

80 & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starting some ribs early this morning should be done around 3 pm.
Aristocrat keeping me company.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Yolanda custom Pyramid for breakfast this morning:


----------



## knilas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Starting some ribs early this morning should be done around 3 pm.
> Aristocrat keeping me company.
> Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


I like your set up with the big hunk of wood. Never thot to do it that way. Very cool! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

*First CC*

My 1st CC ever RyJ Mille Fleur

From a recent purchase and although they are a couple years old, they have only been in the Wineador for a little over a week so I wasn't expecting much. Definitely a couple moments of new unique flavors that I have yet to experience, but pretty harsh overall. Now that I have that out of my system, I'll go back to smoking my NC's and give these and my other new CC's some time to settle down a bit.

I will say that construction seemed pretty spot on, so no issues there. Perfect draw with just a cap removal.


----------



## Champagne InHand

knilas said:


> I like your set up with the big hunk of wood. Never thot to do it that way. Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same. I've always used an inexpensive smoker or added a smoke box which isn't a great solution. Very innovative on your part there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

bpegler said:


> I'm sure it's a fine cigar, but I'm not sure that this is the best thread for it.


sorry was on my phone with patchy reception
hopefully I can be forgiven 0


----------



## bpegler

Gummy Jones said:


> sorry was on my phone with patchy reception
> 
> hopefully I can be forgiven 0


----------



## TCstr8

My first Don Jose. Big fan.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

knilas said:


> I like your set up with the big hunk of wood. Never thot to do it that way. Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Took a little longer than i expected.:vs_cool:

Just finished at 4:13


----------



## knilas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Took a little longer than i expected.:vs_cool:
> 
> Just finished at 4:13


Just in time for me to get home from work. What time we eating!? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

knilas said:


> Just in time for me to get home from work. What time we eating!?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You better hurry up there 1/2 gone :vs_laugh:


----------



## knilas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You better hurry up there 1/2 gone :vs_laugh:


Next time Tony. Enjoy! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

RyJ
Ex #4


----------



## poppajon75

The ever vigilant cigar buddy.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarrones:


----------



## knilas

How do they get so much flavor packed into such a little cigar!?










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F...


----------



## scott1256ca

My first cohiba siglo VI.
May not represent the best value for money, but definitely one of the best cigars I have ever smoked. Gives my beloved davidoff year of the snake a run for it's money. Depending on mood, either this or the davidoff would be may favorite so far. 
Smoked a bit past that last pic.
What a great cigar!
Again with the Glendronach 12, but this time I mostly just sniffed at the scotch until the cigar was done. I think that helps me appreciate the cigar more.

Also, I have moved to punching a lot more cigars. I like the v-cut as well, but the punch has become my go to.


----------



## talisker10

scott1256ca said:


> My first cohiba siglo VI.
> May not represent the best value for money, but definitely one of the best cigars I have ever smoked. Gives my beloved davidoff year of the snake a run for it's money. Depending on mood, either this or the davidoff would be may favorite so far.
> Smoked a bit past that last pic.
> What a great cigar!
> Again with the Glendronach 12, but this time I mostly just sniffed at the scotch until the cigar was done. I think that helps me appreciate the cigar more.
> 
> Also, I have moved to punching a lot more cigars. I like the v-cut as well, but the punch has become my go to.


What's with the green spot?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## scott1256ca

I started to use various coloured dots to track date. I decided it was easier and less error prone to just write the date on a piece of tape, but of course those don't have cello, so I left the green dot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Regios Canoli and black coffee:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Rey and sunset.


----------



## Wildone

Sally & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced coffee Happy Hump Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

SLR Marquez RE Cuba. A very rich cigar, perhaps a bit heavier than I would normally smoke for breakfast:










Forgive the wonky burn, the breeze is pretty stiff this morning.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte Petit No.2 with coffee. 









Nub worthy for sure. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

#2 from 2011. Meh...










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD

knilas said:


> #2 from 2011. Meh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


If you have others you don't want to keep, I would take them off your hands. You can PM me if you decide to let them go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Custom. This cigar is about 65-70RG, but only 3" long:


----------



## FTPuff

Tonight I decided to be a meat smoker.... followed by a Partagas #2


----------



## Ams417

Had a plugged PLP. Had to roll it between the fingers a bit to get it to loosen up. Rainy, dreary day here in the Missouri flood zone.


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee juice on this thirsty Thursday Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Pyramid Extra for breakfast this morning:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## knilas

'11 Connie 1









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Regios after some grilled sausage.
So glad they are on sale this month can't keep my hands off of them.:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

TReyes


----------



## 4thtry

'15 BBF with some locally brewed double IPA deliciousness










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Party Habanero on a beautiful Thursday evening.


----------



## ebnash

Well, it only took me 3 days to break my rule and wait to smoke anymore of my CC's for another month. I was inspired by @Champagne InHand recent post smoking a #2 Petit. The weather was warm and calm out on the deck so I moved outside and lit this up. This was from a box of (5) 3 Packs with a date code of ABR 14.

I was not expecting much since they've only been with me for a couple weeks, but this cigar was an eye opener and I can't wait to see how much better they get with time. This is the 1st time I've really noticed distinct flavor shifts throughout a cigar. Started off a little harsh and peppery, but the foot smoke was truly aromatic of warm dry dinner rolls. A little further in and some cocoa along with warm toast flavors. Then I started to pick up on something like orange peel which became very noticeable a little further in. As I approached the last couple inches, I got bombed with a combination of citrus peel, sourdough, and cinnamon spices with a little salt on the lips. Wow, I have never experienced so many flavors at once in a cigar. I won't say it was life changing, but a serious eye opener.

I'm gonna have to hit up Jack for a Modus cause these will all need to be smoked deep!


----------



## Sprouthog

Rag


----------



## Wildone

Winnie & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC cafe con leche breakfast burrito T.G.I.F!
Enjoy the weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

A 2014 LE Cohiba for breakfast on this cloudy morning:


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> A 2014 LE Cohiba for breakfast on this cloudy morning:


So, what's going on Bob? You smoked through all the custom rolls you brought with you and are just left with these bottom-of-the-barrel spares now?

(j/k)


----------



## Wildone

Newbie & coffee...


----------



## Semper Noctem

I don't have anything to add. I just wanted to post in here anyway, since I hit 100 and can. 


A co-worker is TDY in Kuwait right now and he is supposed to bring me a care package when he returns. So, fingers crossed I will have something to share in a couple weeks time.


Until then, I will live vicariously through you all. Cheers!


----------



## avitti

Semper Noctem said:


> I don't have anything to add. I just wanted to post in here anyway, since I hit 100 and can.
> 
> A co-worker is TDY in Kuwait right now and he is supposed to bring me a care package when he returns. So, fingers crossed I will have something to share in a couple weeks time.
> 
> Until then, I will live vicariously through you all. Cheers!


Welcome to The Dark Side...........


----------



## Bird-Dog

2010 Por Larranaga Encantos.

Needed a pick-me-up on this gray rainy day. Selected this rare and wonderful RE dalia so generously gifted to me by @Scap and resting since December.


----------



## blackrabbit

Partagas short on a quite warm afternoon. Nice creamy cedar throughout. Smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## knilas

Tos 15 petit










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> So, what's going on Bob? You smoked through all the custom rolls you brought with you and are just left with these bottom-of-the-barrel spares now?
> 
> (j/k)


Fear not, my friend! Yet another Reynaldo Maravilla, from a seemingly endless supply:










The problem is, packing these monsters. I brought a half dozen for the trip. I don't have anything to hold a 9 1/2 inch cigar. So I wrapped them together in bubble wrap. Then big rubber bands to hold them together. About the size of a football.

My wife looked at the bundle, and then saw my regular travel humidor that was also making the trip. She looked at me and said, "you're kidding, right?"

My next investment needs to be a travel humidor suitcase...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte #3 with coffee.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a BAM Jun '12 RASS on the upper deck on a beautiful Saturday afternoon.


----------



## knilas

Been at work since 5am. Home now. First beer and gar of the day. Cheers! 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

H. Upmann Connossieur A for Derby Day! My first Connie A!


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez custom Prince:










Just flew into Atlanta, will drive home tomorrow.


----------



## Wildone

P.d.P. 1 & Tea...


----------



## knilas

SLR A 2014. Just back from a long walk with Ma'Shugga on this gorgeous evening.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Getting ready to fire up this Monte 3 shortly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My first Monti, all I know about it is that is a corona size and I've had it since Sept 2013. Pretty tight draw, I'm hoping I get thru it without overheating it,


----------



## Cletus

Waiting on the sunrise with an $&J Sport Largo and coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Fear not, my friend! Yet another Reynaldo Maravilla, from a seemingly endless supply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, packing these monsters. I brought a half dozen for the trip. I don't have anything to hold a 9 1/2 inch cigar. So I wrapped them together in bubble wrap. Then big rubber bands to hold them together. About the size of a football.
> 
> My wife looked at the bundle, and then saw my regular travel humidor that was also making the trip. She looked at me and said, "you're kidding, right?"
> 
> My next investment needs to be a travel humidor suitcase...


Try an Ammo can i doubt the TSA would appreciate it though:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On this beautiful GOD"S day i wish you all peace love and happiness!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PL Picadores and seltzer on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

Q.C. & Tea... Happy Sunday...


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's been a couple weeks since my last cigar (sick and cold, rainy weather). Today is all sunshine, enjoying a custom roll and local craftbeer!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Plpc


----------



## Sprouthog

Hu2


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PLPC coffee and cake peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

2013 MdO #2. Decided one day off a week wasn't enough, so I took today off too. Glad I did... It's a beauty! So is this cigar...










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

knilas said:


> 2013 MdO #2. Decided one day off a week wasn't enough, so I took today off too. Glad I did... It's a beauty! So is this cigar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


spending a day off with a lovely lady
sounds about right :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4 and San Pellegrino. Works quite nicely. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Gummy Jones said:


> spending a day off with a lovely lady
> sounds about right :wink2:


Absolutely! Especially one as fine as this one. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

My first erdm courtesy of @knilas 
Damn good smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

V.R.F. & Frap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche Brooklyn Bagel with a schmear Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

HU Regalias LER ABR-16
I'm in love even ROTT. Don't think I'm buying any more cigars until I buy more of these. Can't wait to see what some rest does for em.


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C. & Cold brew...


----------



## Rondo

Sig II


----------



## Wildone

U.M. 50 & Tea...


----------



## ebnash

HU Coronas Major Tubos with an 805 Lager this evening.

Amazing little cigar here from LAU OCT 15 Box that has been in my Wineador for about 3 weeks and I will be on the hunt to find more. Perfect construction and burn from start to finish. Lots of warm toast notes and about halfway I started getting a toasted marshmallow on the draw and retrohale. No pepper here and not event a hint of any bitterness throughout. I really can't imagine this getting any better, but I will try to pace myself. Certainly worthy of being a daily smoke especially considering the price point. I feel like I'm slipping away to a dark place.

It's funny because just yesterday I saw a ridiculous video review of these on You Tube where some knuckle head who was clearly smoking an over humidified cigar declared the entire HU Habanos line to be unsmokable. This was after smoking only 1 from a box he recently purchased in the Caribbean. What a clown. I should probably message him and tell him to send all of them to me for proper disposal..

Also worth mentioning that I used a 9mm punch for this stick and I will continue this as it worked out perfectly. My 1st punched cigar as I received my Modus II from @*curmudgeonista* yesterday!

@*blackrabbit*t I sent you one of these from this box on a PIF a couple weeks ago, so just a nudge that it is good to go. Fire it up


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> U.H.C. & Cold brew...


That view is breath taking you lucky son of a gun. Nice to see the snow is gone from the mountain.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## knilas

EE 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MC Media Corona and, ice water. Perfect short smoke after a grueling day.


----------



## 4thtry

'15 Fundy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & Cold brew...


----------



## harley33

E2 and some hockey


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee after some bacon and eggs Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

A nice Parti short during yesterday's morning dog walk. Always a pleasure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

RyJ Mille Fleur with Nespresso Intenso for breakfast


----------



## Rondo

Pre dinner demitasse.


----------



## scott1256ca

Rondo said:


> Sig II
> 
> View attachment 120537


Does that mean you have 3 more to go before you get to the Sig VI?


----------



## knilas

04 Punch DC

















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Dantes EL 16. Generous volumes of smoke. Mild to moderate, with a pleasant nuttiness.


----------



## Sprouthog

Party short


----------



## bobbya08

Cohiba short

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

knilas said:


> 04 Punch DC


Very nice. I've been going back and forth on pulling the trigger on a box of Punch Punch as I am very curious about this brand. That looks like a nice long smoke!


----------



## knilas

ebnash said:


> Very nice. I've been going back and forth on pulling the trigger on a box of Punch Punch as I am very curious about this brand. That looks like a nice long smoke!


Pull the trigger bro. No better time than the present.  The 16s are pretty decent ROTT.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

knilas said:


> Pull the trigger bro. No better time than the present.  The 16s are pretty decent ROTT.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's kind of a silly reason, but to be honest, my interest in Punch Punch actually stems from an article I read sometime back that the ex Govenator enjoyed these as a daily burner.


----------



## Sprouthog

Lusi


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ramon Allones Superiores


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.C. & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short coffee black T.G.I.F peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Short coffee black T.G.I.F peace to all!:vs_cool:


Love your attitude, Brother.
Have a blessed day, everyone.


----------



## poppajon75

Didn't have my cutter at work. This is exactly why I keep a punch on my keyring. Cheep and, cheerful while diagnosing a panel at work.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4 with a seltzer water. 















hanging outside with the hound as we wait for a friend who can trim nails without drawing blood. I suck at that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & Cold Brew...


----------



## JtAv8tor

curmudgeonista said:


> Ramon Allones Superiores
> 
> View attachment 121298


One of my favorite RAs ..heck I like all the RA who am I kidding haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knilas

08 Choix and some KD. Cheers!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Series D #4. A complex enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Rondo

'10 VR Familiares


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Nov '99 VR Clasico on a beautiful Friday evening.


----------



## Wildone

# 1 & few fingers...


----------



## WABOOM

Boli No. 2


----------



## Wildone

S.C.O. & coffee...


----------



## TCstr8

My first Connie A. Very impressed.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

On the back deck watching some NCAA softball with the wife. This is my first one of these. It's a 2012 box code. Not bad for an el cheapo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

On the upper deck enjoying a BAM Jun '12 RASS on a beautiful spring afternoon.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another Monte No.4. With water and while a bit of a tight draw it's quite a nice smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

M. Esp. 2 & Tea...


----------



## harley33

#2 and hockey


----------



## Rondo

Parti E2


----------



## TCstr8

MAE JUN15 Hdm EE









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RyJ Romeo de Luxe compliments of a BOTL from another forum.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an RSE Abr 03 RG Panetela and seltzer on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## harley33

Big boli after a great Mother's Day meal. Listening to the Pirates starting a new 6 game losing streak.


----------



## knilas

Punch Punch 16. Rather tasty! &#128523;









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing up a Montecristo No.4 3- pack today. Watered down pineapple juice. Soon to have Rum and Mai-Tai mix in it.










I've gotta say this one is fairly "meh." I'm nowhere near half way, but it started with a really tight draw and not a lot of flavors. I do have a back up at the ready.

I'm hoping that will not be necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_79

Monte Edmundo with a pour of Eagle Rare 10.


----------



## Wildone

Fons. after breakfast...


----------



## Champagne InHand

gator_79 said:


> Monte Edmundo with a pour of Eagle Rare 10.


I think some Edmundos will be my next purchase. The Monte No.4 turned out to have some construction issues. I kept it going and with uneven burning toasted hay, graham crackers and butter came out. I still tossed it as it was just a pain, but that sometimes happens with all cigars.

The Edmundos intrigue me. I think a 10er box might need to be given a fair chance. I do like those subtle flavors that many Montes have in them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back to the grind starting the day with a SLR Serie A Peace my brothers:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Starting the day of with a nice little RyJ MF and some coffee while chomping on raw almonds.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bobbya08

RyJ MF this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'11


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying my last R&J Sport Largo from a MUA Mar 10 box on a pleasant Monday evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC after Black coffee Brooklyn Bagel and lox. Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Vallac

This hit the spot!!!!









Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P.C. Snow in the forecast...


----------



## poppajon75

LEP ABR-16 HU Regalias. For scientific purposes. You know, to make sure the first one I had ROTT last week wasn't a fluke. Not a fluke.


----------



## LeatherNeck

*Popping the Habana Cherry*

A virgin no more! On this momentus occasion, I've decided to start my CC journey with this Montecristo Open Regata with a tag that reads UME May 16. This stick was sent to me from Jack @curmudgeonista during a 2017 Rocket Launch last month. I figured a month should be plenty of time to acclimate. Gotta say, the flavor profile is a bit different than I had expected. Definitely not anything like it's NC cousin (in a good way). Got any more? LOL Just kidding. Very nice, thanks Jack, it's burning like a beauty!


----------



## poppajon75

LeatherNeck said:


> A virgin no more! On this momentus occasion, I've decided to start my CC journey with this Montecristo Open Regata with a tag that reads UME May 16. This stick was sent to me from Jack @curmudgeonista during a 2017 Rocket Launch last month. I figured a month should be plenty of time to acclimate. Gotta say, the flavor profile is a bit different than I had expected. Definitely not anything like it's NC cousin (in a good way). Got any more? LOL Just kidding. Very nice, thanks Jack, it's burning like a beauty!


And so it begins. You didn't just test the water with your toe there, you cannonballed.


----------



## Bird-Dog

LeatherNeck said:


> A virgin no more! On this momentus occasion, I've decided to start my CC journey with this Montecristo Open Regata with a tag that reads UME May 16. This stick was sent to me from Jack @*curmudgeonista* during a 2017 Rocket Launch last month. I figured a month should be plenty of time to acclimate. Gotta say, the flavor profile is a bit different than I had expected. Definitely not anything like it's NC cousin (in a good way). Got any more? LOL Just kidding. Very nice, thanks Jack, it's burning like a beauty!


Kinda' slipping in the back door with that one. Not the most fabled CC out there. A little on the light side, but good flavors. Sort of the Cuban equivalent of the mild Connecticut wrapped NC's so often recommended for beginners. If you like that one, you're gonna' LOVE what comes after as you explore the category further up the chain.


----------



## LeatherNeck

curmudgeonista said:


> Kinda' slipping in the back door with that one. Not the most fabled CC out there. A little on the light side, but good flavors. Sort of the Cuban equivalent of the mild Connecticut wrapped NC's so often recommended for beginners. If you like that one, you're gonna' LOVE what comes after as you explore the category further up the chain.


I had to nub it, it was that good! Perfect burn and absolutely no issues whatsoever. The last 3rd suprised me with a bomb of pepper (liked it).


----------



## Bird-Dog

LeatherNeck said:


> I had to nub it, it was that good! Perfect burn and absolutely no issues whatsoever. The last 3rd suprised me with a bomb of pepper (liked it).


Whatever that was you used for a nubber, it's the wrong tool... especially with one of my cigars! :vs_mad:


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> LeatherNeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to nub it, it was that good! Perfect burn and absolutely no issues whatsoever. The last 3rd suprised me with a bomb of pepper (liked it).
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever that was you used for a nubber, it's the wrong tool... especially with one of my cigars!
Click to expand...

Indian giver


----------



## harley33

VRDA. Pretty darn good.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gummy Jones said:


> Indian giver


Not so! I give life to nubable cigars!


----------



## knilas

harley33 said:


> VRDA. Pretty darn good.


Nice! Just picked some up. What year are yours?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

knilas said:


> Nice! Just picked some up. What year are yours?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


2011 I think - These are not "in your face" and I like that. Reminds of the 2010 Famosos that I had. Great flavor and easy to retro without your eyes watering 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A tight, but tasty M4


----------



## LeatherNeck

curmudgeonista said:


> Whatever that was you used for a nubber, it's the wrong tool... especially with one of my cigars! :vs_mad:


Ummm sorry :vs_sad:, it's all I've got. :yield:


----------



## knilas

harley33 said:


> 2011 I think - These are not "in your face" and I like that. Reminds of the 2010 Famosos that I had. Great flavor and easy to retro without your eyes watering
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think mine are 14's. 14 seemed to be a stellar year for alot of sticks. I'll letcha know... 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

curmudgeonista said:


> Not so! I give life to nubable cigars!


I'd love to get ahold of one of those fancy modus tools of yours... Don't want to hijack the thread, but if you're so inclined shoot me a PM with the details on buying one!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

You're in luck.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-forum/248338-modus-father-s-day-special.html


----------



## Bird-Dog

awk6898 said:


> I'd love to get ahold of one of those fancy modus tools of yours... Don't want to hijack the thread, but if you're so inclined shoot me a PM with the details on buying one!


Info and latest forum specials on Modus can be found in the Retailer section here and here...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retail...-specials.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retail...y-special.html

They are also available on Amazon and eBay.

Edit: Oops! @Rondo beat me to it! Thanks Ron!

P.S. If anyone objects to me posting the links here LMK and I'll take 'em down.


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.R. & Suntory...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee gonna be a scorcher today peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Sd4 and lemonade. The wrapper seems thick. One side is burning faster than the other, needing freq touch ups. Still, heavenly. Powerful though. Definitely has legs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short too hot for anything else 91 degrees in the shade.:vs_laugh:
Summer is here!:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

RASS on this fine evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte Petit No.2 with all the fixings on tap for playoff hockey. With pineapple juice, tito's vodka with a splash of ginger ale over ice.

Hot here 86F and buggy.


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Monte Petit No.2 with all the fixings on tap for playoff hockey. With pineapple juice, tito's vodka with a splash of ginger ale over ice.
> 
> Hot here 86F and buggy.


Man that looks good and that Tito's is good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

This thread is an absolute delight


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like Titos as a mixer. If drinking martinis or similar or just vodka soda/rocks I choose Ketel One. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

Just fired up the Cohiba Maduro 5, while watching the blood bath in Ottawa. Bripper has me scanning for tix this Friday but I can't dump $500, when heading to Nica on Tuesday for dental work and such.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Two-fer tonight at the campground. First time smoking the HUPC. Damn good smoke... Now I finally got the girlfriend smoking her first Cuban tonight but it's too dark for pics. We're both enjoying Por Larranaga's by the campfire. She said "This tastes like how the cigar shops humidor smells!" &#128512; Chalk that up as a win. Except now I guess I have to buy twice as many?...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee gonna be another scorcher peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chilling in the office with the A/C blasting Damn its 93 outside!
SLR Regios to keep me company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Something quick before my afternoon nap.








Paired with AJ and Honey Maids. :grin2:


----------



## George007

Ever get that cigar you hate to ever see end? That is this one! I don't even know how many years aged this Montecristo #2 is but it was beat up a little bit but those are the best ones!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC and a Brooklyn Summer Ale good day for it as the mercury reads 91 degrees.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Went golfing has 2 quints..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez custom Prince:










We have about a million little frogs in the pond this year.


----------



## Sprouthog

Rascc


----------



## 4thtry

Mag46










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Went golfing has 2 quints..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What did you shoot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isonj

Since it is a tad windy I lit this up in the garage

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170519/ae877d5d512ddb41492890e683c486cc.jpg[/IM

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> What did you shoot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a scramble...ended up even... It was brutal but we had a blast.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> It was a scramble...ended up even... It was brutal but we had a blast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I love to play golf I'm just not that great at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Rag


----------



## Scap

La Punta.


----------



## Wildone

Corona earlier...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Corona earlier...


I thought you were joking when you said snow in the forecast. And here its been in the ninety's last three days. Supposed to cool down tonight. Enjoy the weekend peace Bro:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC after a breakfast burrito Cafe Con Leche.
Temps gonna cool down tonight T.G.I.F!
Have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

B.P.C.


----------



## UBC03

Wildone said:


> B.P.C.


You've for some great views brother

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> You've for some great views brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


None better absolutely breath taking!:vs_OMG:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Right out of the freezer story to follow stay tuned!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Quint from Dino. Just started but soothing a day of issues. Even Tapatalk won't upload now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

RyJ newbie & tea...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> Quint from Dino. Just started but soothing a day of issues. Even Tapatalk won't upload now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with ya bud
I have had as bad a week as I can remember
but alas, I will join you with a stick (in spirit at least) here shortly


----------



## JimOD

Mag 50. Very good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

Tried a just landed H, Hpmann Corona Major with some Zaya 12 rum. It smoked great ROTT.


----------



## Wildone

M.D. newbie & coffee on this cool Sat. Morn...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Running errands Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

RA Gordito de Allones and some HC7. (You are right @knilas)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

LGC Medaille D'Oro No.2... bombed from a buddy on another forum. Paired with a Bahama Buck's Hawaiian shaved ice. Fabulous cigar!


----------



## MyFatherFan

@Mounivong Siglo VI was awesome! Thank you for sharing this one. Very unique flavor and it sure did not disappoint!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an AME Ago '12 PLPC on a beautiful Saturday afternoon.


----------



## bobbya08

Party Short ROTT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & coffee, nice enough this afternoon to mow the grass and sit on the porch...


----------



## awk6898

Cheapie for the ride home. They're terrible. Short filler. Rough. DON'T BUY THESE. THEY SUCK!

Hopefully that threw you guys off their track and you won't get hooked on them. For $2 these things hit the spot every time. Maybe if no one else finds out about these they'll keep the price down for just us to enjoy.... They'll definitely keep a spot in my humidor.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Put it this way, the order we made a few weeks ago, they couldn't fill a 2 bundle order. I think the secret is out.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

UBC03 said:


> Put it this way, the order we made a few weeks ago, they couldn't fill a 2 bundle order. I think the secret is out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

awk6898 said:


> Cheapie for the ride home. They're terrible. Short filler. Rough. DON'T BUY THESE. THEY SUCK!
> 
> Hopefully that threw you guys off their track and you won't get hooked on them. For $2 these things hit the spot every time. Maybe if no one else finds out about these they'll keep the price down for just us to enjoy.... They'll definitely keep a spot in my humidor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Definetly on my list to try. I placed an order today but the vendor didn't have these so maybe next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & coffee, Happy Sunday...


----------



## Rondo

Alex


----------



## FTPuff

Rondo said:


> Alex
> 
> [iurl="http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=123290&d=1495383590"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Nice! Nubbed that thing! And a little Santana in the background....smooth brother...smooth...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero on this beautiful day GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a UPE May 12 Mag46 on a breezy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## harley33

DC with a decade on it.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Worked all weekend now to enjoy this custom roll!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide.


----------



## UBC03

A smoke after a rain soaked day of golf..
It was great rott









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tonight after a weekend of mess, I enjoyed some fishing then came home and now will relax with the wife and a RASS

Thanks again @bobbya08










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Tonight after a weekend of mess, I enjoyed some fishing then came home and now will relax with the wife and a RASS
> 
> Thanks again @bobbya08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome hope you enjoy it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of @curmudgeonista . Thank you!


----------



## bobbya08

Been driving since 10 this morning I've got about 20 miles to go so I fired this little guy up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No.3. With Pepsi over ice just chilling after a rainy afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Punch & Elmer T...


----------



## ebnash

Monte Petit No. 2
Been keeping these at 62% and this one was burning too hot for me. Going to get these moved up to 65% and see if they cool down a bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Had this RyJ Friday night compliments of @curmudgeonista and this Cohiba cigarello compliments of @bobbya08
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Love having time for a smoke in the morning. RyJ MF. Just can't believe how tasty these are.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Had this tasty Monte No 4 courtesy of @curmudgeonista (thanks Jack!)
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 ERDM Choix Supreme courtesy of @*knilas*. He also sent me a 2014 of the same which I smoked last week. Thank you Scott!

Both great cigars. But distinctly different. The 2014 lived up(?) to the breed's billing as a light-medium cigar, though with lots of flavor in that Graham cracker/apple pie spice end of the spectrum. I suspect vintage more than age, but the 2008 was MUCH fuller and lived in a darker palate of espresso and baker's chocolate.


----------



## knilas

Petit #2. These will need to marinate alot longer.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR REGIOS Gin and Tonic :vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

Coronation n a howler of local brew..










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Simone & coffee...


----------



## Scap

Monte#4.

Best stick I've had all month.


----------



## WNYTony




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Tubo on this brisk Morn...


----------



## knilas

Tight draw... But what flavors I'm getting are good! 15 El P









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Coronas Gordas Añejados from a super generous Christmas bombing by @selpo. What a treat! Thank you Selva!


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


That's how you treat an RA. That thread with the pic of one being held under the kitchen faucet made my eyes bleed.


----------



## knilas

Picadores










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoked a Monte No.4 while driving to Cleveland this morning. I had no time before boarding so while cruising the NYS Thruway West of the PA state line I fired one up with the window cracked open. Brought a full box to Nica. Along with a few choice shorts from NC origins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 7444


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 123929


That's quite a big nut you got yourself there Ron

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P 2 & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> That's how you treat an RA. That thread with the pic of one being held under the kitchen faucet made my eyes bleed.


I am having a beer with an old friend my buddy Rass. Now i ask ya what's so bad about that.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black after 3 egg whites and ham peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Pretty hot afternoon here, lots of people out and about everywhere. I smoked this Ramon Allones running some errands and finished relaxing in the backyard. Good smoke that I am sure could use more rest, but you smoke what you got, and I still enjoyed it.


----------



## poppajon75

Today it's a Quai D'Orsay corona EPT NOV-15 from Jack @curmudgeonista. Cold draw I was getting graham crackers. I'm getting light toast with unsalted butter and, just a hint of very light pepper. There's also a sweetness in the finish. This would be a great light cigar to have a cup of coffee while watching the sunrise. Had a stem the size of my big toe that I was able to get out at the halfway point. Draw was a little snug for my liking but, with the help of a Modus this baby's perfect. (Yes, shameless plug for the Modus but, a very real testimonial)
These are on my buy list now so, thank you again for broadening my horizons. It's also going to meet the nubbing end of the Modus also.















Kinda don't want to put it down.


----------



## UBC03

Havin a quick smoke on the way to get a new phone..So if you didn't hear from me in awhile that's why.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Havin a quick smoke on the way to get a new phone..So if you didn't hear from me in awhile that's why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I see now why the number @Cigary gave me has been busy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Havin a quick smoke on the way to get a new phone..So if you didn't hear from me in awhile that's why.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the warning!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Saint Louie Rey Serie A after a happy happy hump day:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

PL Picadores
OTL NOV 15


----------



## JimOD

20 minutes to spare, and I'm a sucker for short filler. Love these little guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & Elmer T...


----------



## JimOD

Nothing to post, I just wanted to be number 20,000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oh boy this week is flying by PLPC cafe con leche Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## csk415

Rondo said:


> View attachment 123929
> 
> 
> View attachment 7444


What is that chest, box or whatever it's called?


----------



## Bird-Dog

csk415 said:


> What is that chest, box or whatever it's called?


Are you looking at one of @Rondo's giant nuts?


----------



## scott1256ca

When I "liked" curmudgeonista's last post, I don't want anyone to think that means that I like Rondo's nuts.


----------



## ADRUNKK

scott1256ca said:


> When I "liked" curmudgeonista's last post, I don't want anyone to think that means that I like Rondo's nuts.


Not liking his nuts??? Now that's just weird.


----------



## poppajon75

RACA 2015. No code as it was a gift.


----------



## poppajon75

scott1256ca said:


> When I "liked" curmudgeonista's last post, I don't want anyone to think that means that I like Rondo's nuts.


Why not? Does he not amuse you?


----------



## TCstr8

'15 CoRo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

curmudgeonista said:


> Are you looking at one of @Rondo's giant nuts?


Seen bigger nuts. Talking about this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Bird-Dog

csk415 said:


> Seen bigger nuts. Talking about this.


Partagas 150th Anniversary Humidor.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Monte #2


----------



## Wildone

Churhill & Elmer T...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
HUHC Coffee Juice T.G.I.F!
The Holiday weekend is here!


----------



## poppajon75

Petit Quintero while working today.


----------



## Wildone

P.C.d.P. & coffee...


----------



## bpegler

Getting started on a long weekend:










Partagas Seleccion Privada EL 14.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Siglo II courtesy of @protekk in a Christmas Bomb that's been marinading a while. Thank you Mike!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov 08 BCJ on a beautiful Friday evening.


----------



## Scap

Punch Punch 
Arrived with busted wrapper, so had to kill it.


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

'11 Clasicos pairs well with the HC7. Cheers!

















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & few fingers...


----------



## TCstr8

Diplo Bushido









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Escep. & coffee...


----------



## Rondo

ERdM PC


----------



## MrCrowley39

A custom roll and craftbeer!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

MrCrowley39 said:


> A custom roll and craftbeer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I'm always interested in knowing who rolled the custom.

Mine tonight is a Reynaldo Maravilla:










Or, as I believe Jack suggested, a baseball bat...

Light rain, fresh mulch, a great cigar.

Some of my favorite scents.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> I'm always interested in knowing who rolled the custom.
> 
> Mine tonight is a Reynaldo Maravilla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, as I believe Jack suggested, a baseball bat...
> 
> Light rain, fresh mulch, a great cigar.
> 
> Some of my favorite scents.


Ah, yes. But what a bat!


----------



## MrCrowley39

bpegler said:


> I'm always interested in knowing who rolled the custom.
> 
> Mine tonight is a Reynaldo Maravilla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, as I believe Jack suggested, a baseball bat...
> 
> Light rain, fresh mulch, a great cigar.
> 
> Some of my favorite scents.


I'll ask again next time I'm at the B&M - they're rolled for the store that's about an hour from me. I know its not any of the "known" custom rollers that we hear/ tap about.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> Ah, yes. But what a bat!


I was lucky enough to get to smoke one of the Montecristo Maravillas from '05. They were a little shorter (7 1/2") cigar, but also 55RG. Hard to acquire.

Really no comparison. The Montecristo was good, but Rey's are great.

When Enrique Mons was alive, and still rolling, he made the greatest skinnies in the world. Jorge continues in that tradition.

But Reynaldo is the master of the monsters. Better than Cueto, I think. But I don't smoke many of Cueto's cigars these days.

We are so lucky to get to smoke such great cigars. I'm always afraid that Cuba will drive out the last of their real Masters.

Like Hamlet. I'm so grateful for his freedom, but I do miss his cigars.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PUM Dic 12 RG Perla on a breezy and overcast Saturday night.


----------



## knilas

O8 Punch PC










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> We are so lucky to get to smoke such great cigars. I'm always afraid that Cuba will drive out the last of their real Masters.


You, yes. We, not so much as we'd like, as some of us haven't cracked the code yet. :frown2:


----------



## Scap

PLPC

Always a nice little short fix.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Enjoying this nice little Party compliments of @curmudgeonista. Thanks Jack!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy after a big country breakfast on this blessed GOD"S day!
I am Spending the holiday in the boonies with friends.
Enjoy Memorial day celebrations and please stop at three for a moment.
And thank those that fought and died for the freedoms we enjoy.
GOD be with you all Peace:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

R.S.S. & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Gummy Jones

With most of my cigars recovering from the deep freeze it's dino to the rescue. Thanks brother!


----------



## Rondo

'08 Mag 50


----------



## Cletus

Saw a small group of deer on my ride this morning.










Back at home now enjoying an SCO Oct '01 Vegueros Especiales No.1.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Current situation. RyJ courtesy of @bobbya08









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Long day. Picked this to go with my after dinner coffee.








Two hours later...


----------



## knilas

Earlier. Was junk, so I sparked up the punch. Much better!
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Lib. & Tea...


----------



## Wildone

Enjoying a D 2 remembering and giving Thanks to those who can't.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Hdm petit robusto, armed with my new toys.


----------



## TCstr8

HU #2









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an AME Ago '12 PLPC on a beautiful spring day.


----------



## aea6574

Siglo VI for the holiday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Harley and Espy last night.










Tapatalk is giving me fits.


----------



## bobbya08

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Current situation. RyJ courtesy of @bobbya08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Enjoying this little guy after a long day. 








I had to drill the curve today, for you guys that aren't familiar with oilfield stuff. It's the part of the oil well that's horizontal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

HU Mag 46.
So far purdy tasty


----------



## 4thtry

'14 Picadores










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Epi 1 and hockey. Go Preds!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.P.B. getting schooled from my Son after getting the garden in...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Partagas Series P #2


----------



## JtAv8tor

Home from the beach and enjoying one for the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!
HUHC Iced coffee and one hell of a hangover lol
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

bobbya08 said:


> How was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tasty! tyvm :vs_cool:


----------



## PhilB

Sunday's offering: My first Monte No.2


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a Montecristo No.4, while on the streets of Leon, Nicaragua. Seems very strange but it was a nice smoke on a beautiful, if hot morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

PhilB said:


> Sunday's offering: My first Monte No.2


how old was it and what is your opinion on it?
i have debated tracking a few down given their mystique.


----------



## PhilB

Gummy Jones said:


> how old was it and what is your opinion on it?
> i have debated tracking a few down given their mystique.


Probably not very old, I just bought it from a local convenience store (no problem here in Canada!), and it was in my humidor since May 10th, so just a little over 2 weeks, at roughly 65F and 65%.

First, I'm very new at this, so take my opinion for what it's worth. It was fairly mild, but _very_ smooth, and delicious. I thought it had a real tight draw at first, until I realized I could cut back a torpedo/pyramid way more than I thought.

A few days earlier, I smoked my first Monte No.4, and here's what I wrote about that afterwards (on a few other forums, since I didn't have access to this section here yet). I'd say the same would apply to this:



> Holy crap, I *get* it.
> 
> My palate is definitely not refined enough to pick up the "flavours", but this was smooth and delicious. First cigar where I acknowledge noticeable changes as I smoked, and first one I smoked until my fingers almost got burnt.
> 
> Probably one of my favourites so far. Smoked it real nice and slow, aware that the smaller ring gauge than my usual robustos meant I had to ensure no overheating, it actually took well over an hour, probably 75-90 minutes, and I enjoyed every slow, methodical draw and retrohale.
> 
> As a bonus, I produced the nicest smoke rings I ever had, but I think that's just because there was zero wind
> 
> If these get better with age, I need to buy more.
> 
> I'll be curious to see how the No.2 I've been saving compares.


Now, I realize these are probably the Budweiser of the CC, but I have a 10 box of the No.2s on the way. I'll be curious to see how they get after some aging. Smoking time for me was close to 2 hours.


----------



## Bird-Dog

PhilB said:


> Now, I realize these are probably the Budweiser of the CC, but I have a 10 box of the No.2s on the way. I'll be curious to see how they get after some aging. Smoking time for me was close to 2 hours.


Maybe comparable in breadth of distribution, but otherwise not a fair analogy. Monte #4's and #2's are benchmarks when you get a good one that's "on". Their high volume, wide distribution, and multiple factories producing them do tend to make it a bit of a challenge to always find them at their best, though.


----------



## PhilB

curmudgeonista said:


> Maybe comparable in breadth of distribution, but otherwise not a fair analogy. Monte #4's and #2's are benchmarks when you get a good one that's "on". Their high volume, wide distribution, and multiple factories producing them do tend to make it a bit of a challenge to always find them at their best, though.


That makes a lot of sense. I have no frame of reference to know if I got ones that were "on" or not, since I had a sample size of one for each model!

Regardless, I really enjoyed it, and that seems to be the only benchmark that really matters. Will I enjoy them the same a few years into this? I have no idea. I may enjoy them less relatively to others, but I can't see myself disliking them!

I've only had 2 cigars so far I would consider total dog rockets (both very local brands in Mexico that I can't find anything about) . Even the cheap Te-Amos (puros, not the World Selections or Evolutions...the ones that many people seem to really hate) I got are fine. Clearly very mild and one-dimensional, but I still enjoy sitting down with them for an hour. Even the cheapo Quorums I bought have been...OK. Clearly not my favourite, but not offensive.

Like my wife knows: I'm easy (but I'm not cheap!) :grin2:


----------



## BMWBen

RyJ Beli from 2014


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Wildone

B.P.C. & water...


----------



## Champagne InHand

PhilB said:


> That makes a lot of sense. I have no frame of reference to know if I got ones that were "on" or not, since I had a sample size of one for each model!
> 
> Regardless, I really enjoyed it, and that seems to be the only benchmark that really matters. Will I enjoy them the same a few years into this? I have no idea. I may enjoy them less relatively to others, but I can't see myself disliking them!
> 
> I've only had 2 cigars so far I would consider total dog rockets (both very local brands in Mexico that I can't find anything about) . Even the cheap Te-Amos (puros, not the World Selections or Evolutions...the ones that many people seem to really hate) I got are fine. Clearly very mild and one-dimensional, but I still enjoy sitting down with them for an hour. Even the cheapo Quorums I bought have been...OK. Clearly not my favourite, but not offensive.
> 
> Like my wife knows: I'm easy (but I'm not cheap!) :grin2:


I really like Montecristo as far as flavor profile. Sure there are going to be quality issues now and again but as Jack stated the No.4, is the benchmark PC in the Habanos portfolio as is the No.2 for Punto ended Cuban cigars.

Much as the CORO is for Robusto, where it edges out the stiff competition of the Edmundo or the SDN4, and it costs are also much higher.

I hope to find the same pleasure with the Edmundo, but I'm not holding my breath.

I think smoking Cubans requires the patience of not vacuuming the cigar, as well as letting it adjust to you box's rH but Monte's do not need massive aging to be enjoyed. I bought a well stored box of Monte No.3 and while fine I don't find them any more flavorful than the 2013-2015 Montes I am enjoying.

Partagas=Patience. Same with many a Bolivar or RA. Maybe that's what I like in Montes is the ability to enjoy with just a month or so of adjustments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

RyJ MF with Coffee


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC Iced coffee on this happy happy hump day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR REGIOS after some BBQ and my buddy Sam Adams keeping me company.:vs_laugh:


----------



## poppajon75

HUR. A little wonky burn issue with this one but, no worries. It's still fantastic.


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & tea...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an SAR Jul '11 Party Habanero on a beautiful Wednesday evening.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

E2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents Montie media corona Thanks Jimbo.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Upmann Coronas Major Tubos

These are easily the nubbiest cigars I've smoked so far. Great toasted marshmallow graham cracker that just builds up to the end.


----------



## droy1958

Bringing in June with a Monte #2.....


----------



## TCstr8

RA Allones Extra EL 2011









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina BHK 56:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Bird-Dog

Damn guys! Some mighty fine vegetation destroyed by slash & burn today!

About to sacrifice an '07 Robaina Familiar myself, a gift from my "Secret Santa" on another forum last Christmas (Thanks man! You're a saint!)...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I have no clue what I'm doing over here, but @poppajon75 sent me this in my Superbowl prize pack.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Tubo & few fingers...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Iced Coffee after a Brooklyn Bagel with a Schmear.
T.G.I.F Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Corona & coffee...


----------



## Joe Sticks

HU Mag 46 from '08. Delicious stick but the breezes are starting to wonkify the burn a little bit.


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2 and some rib eye steaks


----------



## Rondo

Pinar del Rio farm roll.


----------



## knilas

Birthday weekend started with couple Scottish Ales and a RyJ Short Churchill (no pic). Progressed to a Partagas PCE and 4 Roses Single Barrel. Got a feeling it's gonna be a fun ride!! Cheers!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

knilas said:


> Birthday weekend started with couple Scottish Ales and a RyJ Short Churchill (no pic). Progressed to a Partagas PCE and 4 Roses Single Barrel. Got a feeling it's gonna be a fun ride!! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Happy birthday

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

H. Upmann Corona Major A/T and a cup off coffee while taking a break from yard work this morning.


----------



## Randy956

Won't be long and I'll post my own here. 👍


----------



## Bird-Dog

knilas said:


> Birthday weekend started with couple Scottish Ales and a RyJ Short Churchill (no pic). Progressed to a Partagas PCE and 4 Roses Single Barrel. Got a feeling it's gonna be a fun ride!! Cheers!


Have "The Happy Birthday" Buckeye!


----------



## harley33

First time on the patio this year with a SUB 11 Sig VI. Happy birthday Scott. You should have one of these in your humi.


----------



## Scap

BCG.... Forgot I bought this box. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a UPE May 13 HUHC at the start of a beautiful weekend.


----------



## knilas

harley33 said:


> First time on the patio this year with a SUB 11 Sig VI. Happy birthday Scott. You should have one of these in your humi.


I do buddy... Thanks to you. Sux you aren't here.. I'd smoke it with ya and we'd toss back a few. &#128521;

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Tonight, I join the big leagues. Bought this Siglo III from a BOTL on a Canadian Facebook group. It's been resting since 2013.

My first real Cohiba since I've learned how to somewhat smoke properly (I think I bought one 20+ years ago punched a hole in it with my Swiss Army Knife awl and probably smoked it 87 times too quickly. Hadn't touched a cigar since until about 2 months ago.)


----------



## Wildone

Lons from my boys Birth box, with my Son on a Beauty of an Eve...


----------



## Isonj

Morning smoke with my coffee









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

A little present from @UBC03 . Thanks brother. My first Bolivar and it definitely didn't disappoint.


----------



## Scap

Party Short and coffee for morning meditation.


----------



## Wildone

Bonita & coffee...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Wildone said:


> Lons from my boys Birth box, with my Son on a Beauty of an Eve...


how old is your son


----------



## Wildone

Gummy Jones said:


> how old is your son


He turned 19...


----------



## Rondo

Perlas

View attachment 126817


----------



## UBC03

Wildone said:


> Lons from my boys Birth box, with my Son on a Beauty of an Eve...


That's awesome.. Great spending quality time with the kids. Next thing ya know they've got their own family and those moments are few and far between.

The boys got no calluses, no cuts, no mangled fingers... Smart kid. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Monte 80th. Beautiful day out, probably going to equal too many beers and just the right amount of cigars on the deck.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> Monte 80th. Beautiful day out, probably going to equal too many beers and just the right amount of cigars on the deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


How's that thing smoking? I've got 4 sitting in my tupperdor at the house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

bobbya08 said:


> How's that thing smoking? I've got 4 sitting in my tupperdor at the house.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty damn good. This one has been resting for 90+ days I believe. One little touch up, other that perfect. I don't have the palette to detect flavors so I keep my reviews to 1-5 stars and this one is 4.5-5 stars.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> Pretty damn good. This one has been resting for 90+ days I believe. One little touch up, other that perfect. I don't have the palette to detect flavors so I keep my reviews to 1-5 stars and this one is 4.5-5 stars.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm planning on letting them rest for awhile before I fire one up. I'm tempted to fire one up though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RASS









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Piramide. I instantly regretted lighting this up so soon. I should have waited. It's pretty bitter. Like watermelon rind. Maybe it'll fade as it goes down.


----------



## Cletus

It's National Trails Day in the US and I did my part to help build a new trail along with about 70 other volunteers. It's pretty cool to start the day with a line of flags and end up by lunchtime with a hiking trail.

Before:










After:










I'm more sore than I care to admit and I'm pretty sure I'll feel worse in the morning. But for now I'm resting comfortable with a BAM Jun 12 RASS on the upper deck.


----------



## WABOOM

Well it has gotten a lot better. Has become sweeter. I'm getting a sweet and sour leather flavor. She's strong too. I'm getting a buzz and I smoke cigars everyday. I'm kind of a Habano noob... so please excuse my small complaints. but I certainly prefer Partagas and Bolivar to this. The cigar is obviously too fresh. I'm not getting any ammonia but it almost has a spoiled butter flavor.


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> ...please excuse my small complaints. but I certainly prefer Partagas and Bolivar to this.


You are not alone. At twice the price it's hard for me to forgive any Cohiba that doesn't deliver twice the pleasure 100% of the time.


----------



## Wildone

Newbie & tea lounging...


----------



## bobbya08

Wildone said:


> Newbie & tea lounging...


I just recently got a box of these I'm curious to know your thoughts on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Quickie Huhc










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Consistently inconsistent Monte 2.


----------



## Wildone

bobbya08 said:


> I just recently got a box of these I'm curious to know your thoughts on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Approachable now IMO, curious to see how they develop...


----------



## Wildone

harley33 said:


> Consistently inconsistent Monte 2.


I see you have your crop out for your famous Pesto...:hungry:


----------



## harley33

Wildone said:


> I see you have your crop out for your famous Pesto...:hungry:


Ha! The youngest asked if we could have pesto tonight. I said it would be at least 2 weeks. Pesto and pizza are the only things that she eats leftovers of. Finally got her to like chicken added into the pesto.


----------



## knilas

SUB 11 Sign VI thanks to @harley33. Macallan 12 chaser. Cheers!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

cohiba maduro 5 Secretos. Better than they were a couple of months ago (and it was pretty good!). Tighter draw than I remember though.


----------



## Slowpokebill

H. Upmann PC while fishing yesrterday


----------



## harley33

I woke up at 5am and the house was quiet so I decided to grab a cigar and enjoy it at the casino. It was a good morning for sure.


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## George007

harley33 said:


> I woke up at 5am and the house was quiet so I decided to grab a cigar and enjoy it at the casino. It was a good morning for sure.


Great hit!


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an RSE Abr 03 RG Panetela after a hike with the family.


----------



## Jordan23

Connie and Braves. Happy Sunday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Courtesy of @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Courtesy of @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Enjoy buddy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Lons on a rainy evening.


----------



## erosing

Bolivar PC


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Evening B-Day lineup. 04 Dip 3 along with some Doublewood. Cherry effectively placed on top..










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

A quick Millie Fleur after dinner by the C&D Canal.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & few fingers Saz...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chilling with a Monte No.4 and a shandy made with Yuengling and a splash of Lemon San Pellegrino.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

I had a fabulous Monte #4 last night. No pics. It was the ugliest M4 I've ever seen. Had to glue the patchwork wrapper back in 5 or 6 places. But dang! It was the best one I've had in ages... right down to the nub!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

knilas said:


> Birthday weekend started with couple Scottish Ales and a RyJ Short Churchill (no pic). Progressed to a Partagas PCE and 4 Roses Single Barrel. Got a feeling it's gonna be a fun ride!! Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Happy belated birthday wishes i hope shes the right size:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## knilas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes i hope shes the right size:vs_laugh:


Oh hell yeah!!! Thanks Tony. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC. One item in the pic is ROTT and, the other is rotten.
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla. Our lavender got a little crushed by the rain today:


----------



## Randy956

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla. Our lavender got a little crushed by the rain today:


Looks like a good stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla. Our lavender got a little crushed by the rain today:


Every time you post a smoke I'm jealous. Great looking cigar.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had a Quint on the way to the store.. Tapatalk won't let me post a pic.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> Had a Quint on the way to the store.. Tapatalk won't let me post a pic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Huh? You are new to this, aren't you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Seriously, I'm champing at the bit to order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Started ordering in September.

Fire up a new thread if you've got basic, non specific questions. Remember no sources or how to acquire sources or cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Bret & green Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC Iced coffee another wet day chilly summer so far.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Courtesy of @curmudgeonista my morning drive smoke, loving the flavors thanks again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Enjoyed this guy whilst playing some Corn Hole over the weekend courtesy of @bobbya08

Thanks brother!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Enjoyed this guy whilst playing some Corn Hole over the weekend courtesy of @bobbya08
> 
> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice little yard gars... Using a punch keeps the short filler in the cigar not your mouth.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

UBC03 said:


> Nice little yard gars... Using a punch keeps the short filler in the cigar not your mouth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yessir, it was great for walking around playing yard games. I did punch it as well. Nice even burn, no construction issues, great yard gar


----------



## bobbya08

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Enjoyed this guy whilst playing some Corn Hole over the weekend courtesy of @bobbya08
> 
> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it sir. I've got a few more I can send you if you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

bobbya08 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it sir. I've got a few more I can send you if you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's ok, save it for another noob looking to explore CC's. I enjoyed it a lot though. My goal was just to try different price points and flavor profiles of CCs to get a good understanding of them before I made some purchases, and I believe I have achieved that . I can definitely see myself picking some of these up for yard gar purposes, it was very enjoyable. I also really liked the Monte # 4 that @curmudgeonista sent along. Saving the RASS you sent and the Mag 46 from Jack for when I'm feeling better, and that should conclude my tasting session :vs_cool:

Thank you both for your samples, it was VERY much appreciated!


----------



## WABOOM

'14 Cazadores courtesy of @curmudgeonista THANK YOU! . The dimple fascinates me because I've never once seen it on any NC cigar. Yet more often than not CC's have it! I punched this with my .30-06 shell


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR REGIOS after some homemade ravioli and gravy:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Lons & tea...


----------



## awk6898

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Enjoyed this guy whilst playing some Corn Hole over the weekend courtesy of @bobbya08
> 
> Thanks brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How would you compare them up against our beloved Quinteros?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

RGPC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov 08 BCJ on a pleasant evening.


----------



## PhilB

About to try my smallest ring gauge ever. Partagas de Luxe.


----------



## Wildone

520 & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC Happy Hump Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

awk6898 said:


> How would you compare them up against our beloved Quinteros?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I actually haven't had a Quinteros so I can't compare sadly. I will say that it burned great, had some decent flavor to it with no construction issues. They are worth a try IMHO

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

awk6898 said:


> How would you compare them up against our beloved Quinteros?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Personally I find the JLPs to be a bit more creamy while the Quints are stronger on the flavor profile with a more toasted tobacco flavor. Both great cheap and, cheerfuls. Both worthy of a try in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

tubos no. 2


----------



## Rondo

Buttery shortbread, all day.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rondo said:


> Buttery shortbread, all day.
> 
> View attachment 127801


i have no clue what this even is but nice view!


----------



## Rondo

La Flor de Cano
Limited Edition Asia
2013 Grandioso


----------



## poppajon75

RyJ Tubo #1 given to me by @WABOOM. It's like snickerdoodle with twang. Maybe I just really want a snickerdoodle... Great cigar man, thank you!









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Lusi after a trip to Nathans in Coney island. Damn there's nothing like a great Seegar after a great Hot Dog!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a Montecristo Petit No.2 with Jameson's on ice with some 7up in the mix.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Super Partagas


----------



## 4thtry

My first of 13 days off from work. Had to kick it off right with a great local IPA & a '15 SLR Regios










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Alrightdriver

This thread= jealousy 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Dieux...


----------



## avitti

Monte 1 -- while watching Yankees vs Boston


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PUM Dic 12 RG Perla on a hot evening.


----------



## Scap

Connie A.
It's delicious, too.

Paired with water.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4 with Yuengling. 









Loving tonight's hockey game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Iced Coffee T.G.I.F peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Juan Lopez Seleccion no 2 courtesy of @curmudgeonista . 
Perfect way to start the day. These are everything I am looking for in a Cuban cigar. Toasty, creamy, leathery, the tangy popcorn kernel nuttiness. 
Thank you Sir. I will be buying a box of this as my CC robusto.


----------



## Wildone

Noella & coffee...


----------



## LeatherNeck

A short Quint while I wait on some Dunhill Nightcap to dry.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Custom rolled from many moons ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knilas

Rgpc










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#2 and a brew peace to all!:vs_cool:

Can't seem to log into Photobucket so you will have to take my word for it:vs_laugh:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a gifted Quintero on the first 90 degree day of the year.


----------



## Scap

Cletus said:


> Enjoying a gifted Quintero on the first 90 degree day of the year.


First? You better catch up! Lol

Here's my middle finger to the work week. Don Alejandro.


----------



## Wildone

Prez. & tea...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a shout out to Dino. While in Nica, D treated me to a sampler I brought to Nica comparing quite a few aged Quints and some JLPs. 

I think I favor the JLPs. I had a few Quinteros that were a bit dirty tasting but the others seemed fine. All the JLPs were pretty tasty from the budget friendly selections of the ISOM. Again thanks Dino. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a beautiful full moon with an TAU May 11 HdM du Maire and coffee before the sun comes up.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wildone

E.E. & coffee...


----------



## TCstr8

LFDC Grandiosos w/ some HC7









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an LRE Mar 09 QdO Corona on a hot and breezy afternoon.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Thanks to a BOTL @WABOOM









I'm really enjoying this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## George007

After some steaks on the grill, pool and hot tub we have our Cohiba Siglo V. Aged never because they are too good to keep resting.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm down to just one Parti Shirt after this very enjoyable stick.

I must stick up. These really smoke well above their price point. 









Nice salty Cuban tobacco. Enough said on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Hoyo Double E. Lovely!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 Dip LE 
At a cigarbeque with my cigar/whiskey club.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

'11 Fundy with a view










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Muralla & few fingers...


----------



## WNYTony

Petite Robusto


----------



## awk6898

Breakfast of champions after 48hrs straight at work. Thanks @UBC03








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba lancero on this beautiful day GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

Party short. Coffee creamed.  Happy Sunday y'all!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm down to just one Parti Shirt after this very enjoyable stick.
> 
> I must stick up. These really smoke well above their price point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice salty Cuban tobacco. Enough said on that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are out of party shirts just go shirtless
shirts are over rated

but id definitely keep more of those cigars on hand


----------



## Wildone

# 5 & chocolate milk... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Rondo

Alex Cañonazo 
Be safe and share the love.


----------



## avitti

Lanceros while watching the Yankee vs O's


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a GLP Abr 10 R&J Mille Fleur after a hike with the family.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Too damn hot to smoke outside.:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brimy623

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Too damn hot to smoke outside.:vs_cool:


That's why I'm going to wait until the sun goes down! Hopefully it will cool off a little bit. Weather man talking "heatwave" over the next 3 days.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

"Lusi." Just the sheer size of this makes me smile. With rum and Pepsi over ice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff

Yum


----------



## Scap

In honor of a botl I lost to cancer.


----------



## awk6898

Mille Fleur from a '14 box after dinner at the Inn. Much needed.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced coffee Gonna get this one in before the heat hits.
Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4 this hot morning. High 80s already.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pre-outing SCdLH El Principe with ice water. Pretty tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out with a SCDLH ELMORRO thank GOD for A/C:vs_laugh:
Current conditions at
New York, Kennedy International Airport (KJFK)
Lat: 40.64°NLon: 73.76°WElev: 10ft.

A Few Clouds
85°F
29°C
Humidity	53%
Wind Speed	S 15 mph
Barometer	29.94 in (1013.8 mb)
Dewpoint	66°F (19°C)
Visibility	10.00 mi
Heat Index	87°F (31°C)
Last update	12 Jun 4:51 pm EDT :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

A Johnny-O
This was the first time i have picked up individual flavors in a cigar, this had a sweetness like toffee with a touch of salt, peanuts, Had to trim it a few times, didn't burn straight, didn't care, i loved the thing.


----------



## bpegler

If it's Monday, I'm probably smoking a Reynaldo Maravilla:










It's pleasant sitting in the shade by the pool...


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> If it's Monday, I'm probably smoking a Reynaldo Maravilla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pleasant sitting in the shade by the pool...


Wow is all I got buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee gonna get this in before the heat hits.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

RyJ MF and iced coffee for breakfast. Stay cool today for all my brothers on the east coast.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting the mid morning with a RASCC and ice water.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'08 SC Mercaderes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> '08 SC Mercaderes
> 
> View attachment 129186


How's the draw on that everyone i have ever had, the Muralla included where tent pegs:vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally cooled down Partagas Lusitania and a Coke:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How's the draw on that everyone i have ever had, the Muralla included where tent pegs:vs_mad:


I split a box of these last year with @selpo, smoked maybe 6, and haven't had any issues with draw, burn or construction. In the past, I V cut, today's was an 11mm punch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents HUHC Iced Coffee.
Happy Hump Day:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

These little suckers...about 45 mins out of one yesterday..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Monsdale custom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Mundo...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to roll, Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another trip to Nathans in Coney Island.
Another Partagas Lusitania for desert. :vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

16 Punch Punch










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

knilas said:


> 16 Punch Punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


How are the fresh ones doing? I'm not sure if I want a box of Punch Punch or Mag46's next. I've yet to smoke either, but both are getting pretty good reviews currently.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

awk6898 said:


> How are the fresh ones doing? I'm not sure if I want a box of Punch Punch or Mag46's next. I've yet to smoke either, but both are getting pretty good reviews currently.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


This box has been super tasty so far..which hasn't always been the case with fresh punch. These will only get better, of course. As far as your dilemma... Buy both! &#128521;

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

knilas said:


> 16 Punch Punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have a box on the way can't wait.


----------



## knilas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have a box on the way can't wait.


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how "ready" they are. I can get you the code if you'd like to compare. Stay groovy~

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'15 EE









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Scap

Yum


----------



## Wildone

Trini & Tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Iced Coffee T.G.I.F Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an early morning Demi Tasse with coffee.


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC on this throttle back Friday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting ready to go out and pick up the old Lady. Time to start the weekend SCDLH EL MORRO for the ride.:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

Not sure which Monte this is it was gifted to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

An expert pairing


----------



## poppajon75

bobbya08 said:


> Not sure which Monte this is it was gifted to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the Media Corona but, I might be mistaken.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bobbya08 said:


> Not sure which Monte this is it was gifted to me.


I'm guessing No.5 based on the photo. That'd be about 4" x 40 RG. Sound about right?


----------



## bobbya08

curmudgeonista said:


> I'm guessing No.5 based on the photo. That'd be about 4" x 40 RG. Sound about right?


I think you may be correct sir. I knew one of you guys would know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Corona & water on this hot NM Afternoon...


----------



## harley33

TGIF


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a MUR Jun 12 RAAS on a warm and breezy evening.


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F...


----------



## PhilB

Trying one of these for the first time tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> Corona & water on this hot NM Afternoon...


Damn bro didn't you get snow a couple of weeks back:vs_laugh:
Stay cool my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

A morning smoke, custom cc and a vanilla hazelnut coffee!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning smoke thanks to @bobbya08

Coffee straight from Odin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knilas

Corona n coffee










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

El Principe last night. These shorts grow on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn bro didn't you get snow a couple of weeks back:vs_laugh:
> Stay cool my brother!:vs_cool:


Slight change in elevation, I think! From the CO mountains to NM desert.

I hear they have a Bahama Buck's in Clovis, though. So you can still get your snow by the cupful there! LOL


----------



## MisterSurgery

This unidentified guy was purchased in '07 or '08, and is going to be either a Fonseca or RyJ (pretty sure it's a Fonseca). I had a list that matched bands with the cigars from that particular vacation, but lost the list and the bands, so all I know is it's a Cuban from that trip.


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & water....


----------



## Wildone

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn bro didn't you get snow a couple of weeks back:vs_laugh:
> Stay cool my brother!:vs_cool:


I hear you Tony, sure could use some of the white stuff about now...


----------



## TCstr8

'13 No. 2

Side note. Thank you @curmudgeonista your Modus II saved the day.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

I came upon this rattler on my morning ride. Shooed him off the trail with water from my camelback. He was not happy with me!










Back at home now enjoying a GLP Abr 10 Mille Fleur on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cletus said:


> I came upon this rattler on my morning ride. Shooed him off the trail with water from my camelback. He was not happy with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home now enjoying a GLP Abr 10 Mille Fleur on a beautiful afternoon.


You might have saved his life. He needs to steer clear of humans.

Good that you are looking out for natures creatures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Cletus said:


> I came upon this rattler on my morning ride. Shooed him off the trail with water from my camelback. He was not happy with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back at home now enjoying a GLP Abr 10 Mille Fleur on a beautiful afternoon.


Nice little rattle bug there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

It won't let me post a pic.. An el credito , a peso cigar from @ curmudgeonista..
Thanks Jack
I love these ugly little bastards..


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

PhilB said:


> Trying one of these for the first time tonight.


How was that? How would you rank it among other upmanns?


----------



## PhilB

talisker10 said:


> How was that? How would you rank it among other upmanns?


Can't say, it was my first Upmann ever!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decide to toss a corona sized Mr. Sam as I was in a mood to delve into my Big Cubans.

I'm loving the Bolivar Gigante. Such rich, but smooth flavor. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

A little short filler in the way to pick up my smoker at Rhon's mom's.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Going to try one of these babies with a friend.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Very proud of these two young ladies that call me Dad. Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Sublime:










Cashews and light hay. Great summer smoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Sublime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashews and light hay. Great summer smoke.


That is a monster lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

harley33 said:


> Very proud of these two young ladies that call me Dad. Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there.


Beautiful girls!

But I'm not sure you should post their pics with all the younger guys that hang around here. You're liable to end up with them having boyfriends who mooch all your good cigars! :vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler

Alrightdriver said:


> That is a monster lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


6 1/2" x 54 RG. But a surprisingly easy smoke.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

From dino
Never had this little guy before
Thanks


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte 4 now that things are starting to cool off. 









and into the drink some hot ash just dropped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Wildone

Escep & Tea...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Partagas mille fleur ROTT because I'm impatient.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Partagas mille fleur ROTT because I'm impatient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Now we're talking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

Another tasty super party 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

Another Super Party










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Last night.


----------



## knilas

Lgc 4










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

2015 Monte 4 to start my day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy fathers day to all on the beautiful Sunday God's Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC. Easily one of my favorites. Happy father's day to the other father's amongst us.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

poppajon75 said:


> HUHC. Easily one of my favorites. Happy father's day to the other father's amongst us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Those things are amazing little smokes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Bpc


----------



## Wildone

R.A. Happy Sunday... Hope all Fathers or who has nurtured and set guidance of accountability and integrity to all in their path has a Blessed Day...









I always wondered, how a man can be so patience and strict at the same time; I am very very thankful to you for all the support in my bad times and cheerful memories in my good times. Love you from the bottom of my heart papa!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yum


----------



## LeatherNeck

Happy Father's Day! Thanks @curmudgeonista for this Punch!


----------



## bobbya08

Alex custom at the lake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

poppajon75 said:


> HUHC. Easily one of my favorites. Happy father's day to the other father's amongst us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Ah-ha, one with a long finish ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PhilB

A classic, Monte No.4 this fine Sunday.


----------



## WABOOM

Alrightdriver said:


> Partagas mille fleur ROTT because I'm impatient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


First Cuban? Talk!!!


----------



## Fusion

Part of my Fathers day gift from my daughters, Monte Petit Tubo which i read is a No.4 in a Tube.


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> First Cuban? Talk!!!


Was good, but not my first. I didn't have permission to post on this side for my first. I really dig the full flavor without the Pepper i find in a lot of nc's. Not that the spice is bad. I like the cookie like flavor if that is even the right way to say it. It has been in all the cc's I've tried so far.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte Petit No.2. I have 2 more in ny cigar case as I head over to the in-laws. Quite tasty sticks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

poppajon75 said:


> HUHC. Easily one of my favorites. Happy father's day to the other father's amongst us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Got one of these I plan on torching later. Had it a couple months from Dino. What's the profile?


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Sprouthog

Happy Father's Day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Instead of the H. Uppman that I had planned on smoking, I decided to fire this monkey up. Lol! Thanks Jack @curmudgeonista for yet another wonderful Father's Day smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

2nd Petit No.2 this evening. A bit rainy but great for strolling around after a great meal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

LeatherNeck said:


> Instead of the H. Uppman that I had planned on smoking, I decided to fire this monkey up. Lol! Thanks Jack @curmudgeonista for yet another wonderful Father's Day smoke.


The extra band is awesome.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Went on a hike with the family earlier today. Great views of the front range of the Rockies.










Enjoying an after-dinner AME Ago 12 PLPC.


----------



## Fusion

oops wrong thread


----------



## harley33

Happy Father's Day everyone.


----------



## gtechva

Super Partagas and some Mojito


----------



## LeatherNeck

Alrightdriver said:


> The extra band is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I think Jack does this to let someone know that it's a "special" cigar. Am I correct @curmudgeonista?


----------



## Bird-Dog

LeatherNeck said:


> I think Jack does this to let someone know that it's a "special" cigar. Am I correct @*curmudgeonista*?


Yep, I think that one was included the Rocket Launch, but was the supposed non-rocket add-on. Truth be told, there weren't any in that packet I really wouldn't smoke, but that was the one out of the group I'd favor most. So I added the genuine @*Rondo* designed "monkey mojo" band.

How'd it smoke BTW?


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Quick taster


----------



## Jordan23

D4 from 2015..young but good. Also trying cheaper scotch... monkey shoulder is yummy.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee juice have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & coffee...


----------



## MrCrowley39

My custom roll for this morning and the R.G. from Father's Day Morning.
















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Picked this up from BaconandEggs a while back and now I feel like eating breakfast again
Honestly this is an excellent smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regalia ROTT to set a baseline 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Regalia ROTT to set a baseline
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Scientific purposes of course

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

JtAv8tor said:


> Regalia ROTT to set a baseline
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I actually really dig them ROTT.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

poppajon75 said:


> I actually really dig them ROTT.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


A bit of a tight draw but other than that tasting pretty darn good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MyFatherFan

MUL DEC 14 compliments of @curmudgeonista Very good smoke. Thanks Jack









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & water...


----------



## harley33

Happy Monday


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla Monday...


----------



## knilas

MUR 13 RASS









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, I think that one was included the Rocket Launch, but was the supposed non-rocket add-on. Truth be told, there weren't any in that packet I really wouldn't smoke, but that was the one out of the group I'd favor most. So I added the genuine @*Rondo* designed "monkey mojo" band.
> 
> How'd it smoke BTW?


Sorry to make you wait 24 hrs. I've been busy today (last day before my workweek starts on Tues.). That Hoyo was pretty good. I think it smoked for almost an hour. When I go on my cruise in Oct. I'll keep my eyes open for them at the LCDH's. With that one gone, I think I have finally made it through all of the fine smokes you sent me. And what a way to end it on Father's Day! Thanks Jack, from what I recall, all that you sent me were fine sticks! Rocket Launch be damned! :wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

LeatherNeck said:


> Sorry to make you wait 24 hrs. I've been busy today (last day before my workweek starts on Tues.). That Hoyo was pretty good. I think it smoked for almost an hour. When I go on my cruise in Oct. I'll keep my eyes open for them at the LCDH's. With that one gone, I think I have finally made it through all of the fine smokes you sent me. And what a way to end it on Father's Day! Thanks Jack, from what I recall, all that you sent me were fine sticks! Rocket Launch be damned! :wink2:


Glad you liked it. Those Hoyo Petit Robustos don't get a lot of press. Kind of a stepchild because of it's size, I guess. But, it's the cigar that convinced me I need to explore the marque more, and only recently at that. I'd basically ignored HdM for about 20 years because I thought the few I had overseas back then were too mild... and the ones I had then probably were at the time. But between these shorties and some Epicure No.1's I got last month I can see there's some big flavor potential there. Still a rookie when it comes to the brand, though.

Tonight I'm going in for another recent rediscovery, an RyJ Exibicion No.3 from a batch of 2009's I lucked into (and also a coronas gordas like the Epi1 mentioned above).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and a tall black iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Dieux & water...


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> God bless


You as well bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Scap

PL Picadores
Never lets me down


----------



## Rondo

'14 PL Montecarlo


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & water...


----------



## JtAv8tor

3 oil changes done after getting home from work..my time to relax now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Saying goodbye to spring with a BAM Jun 12 RASS. We hit 98°F today but right now its a pleasant 93°F.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Parti Prez


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR Serie A on this very nice sunny hump day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Cletus

Keeping cool with an RSE Abr 03 RG Panetela and ice cold_ limonata._

_







_


----------



## Wildone

E 2, on the porch light rain...









After stopping by the Norman Petty Studios, where Roy Orbison, Buddy Holly, Waylon Jennings recorded in the 50s...









A machine that cuts vinyl records on that still works...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con leche peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MyFatherFan

Delicious HdM Epi. 1
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Staycation don't mind if I do


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a nice night ya filthy animals


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Corona major. Quite a nice smoke!


----------



## harley33

P2


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov 08 BCJ on an overcast and mild evening.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Mag46 - Sorry, no pics. Ran outta' flash cubes for the Kodak Instamatic.









file photo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Media Corona T.G.I.F enjoy the weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MidwestToker

Holy crap. Why did I only get petite coronas? I could spend two hours smoking this. It'll be hard to let the others rest...

Now I want to sample all the ISOM offerings! Such a unique profile. And the foot smoke is unbelievable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & coffee on a pleasant NM Morn...


----------



## Randy956

Gummy Jones said:


> Staycation don't mind if I do


Not wanting to take this thread too far off topic, but gotta ask about the ashtray. I've seen shorter ones similar but I like the tall one you have. Where did you get it, if you don't mind my asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Reynaldo custom robusto


----------



## Wildone

# 3 & water...


----------



## Randy956

harley33 said:


> Happy Monday


That dog looks like my old smoking buddy. I really miss him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harley33

Randy956 said:


> That dog looks like my old smoking buddy. I really miss him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is Harley. He is a Labradoodle and he is 12 years old. He's still a puppy in his head but his hips think otherwise. He gets a shot in his backend every 3 weeks to help. Not sure it is helping but I really want to think it is.

After dinner I grab my IPad and he knows it's 1-2 hours of man time out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

BCG. TGIF.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Randy956 said:


> Not wanting to take this thread too far off topic, but gotta ask about the ashtray. I've seen shorter ones similar but I like the tall one you have. Where did you get it, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


sent you a pm bud


----------



## Wildone

B.G.M...


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Well, being a noob to this side of the forum I can only tell you that this is a Bolivar that is marked ULA May 15.
@azmadurolover gave me this a year ago as "karma" and figured it was time to enjoy it under the pink sky.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well, being a noob to this side of the forum I can only tell you that this is a Bolivar that is marked ULA May 15.
> @azmadurolover gave me this a year ago as "karma" and figured it was time to enjoy it under the pink sky.












Ok CC'ers... if I liked this cigar, I'd Love a ?


----------



## UBC03

Another....

Try any parti.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Corona Major to start the weekend
Thank you, Erik










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short on this lovely Saturday Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

Mag 46 to start the day.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Monte Petit Tubos.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

UBC03 said:


> Another....
> 
> Try any parti..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


LoL


----------



## TCstr8

LUB '15 Connie A.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.S...









After looking at cars, for some reason this old Buick stood out to me...


----------



## Slowpokebill

While fishing for Kokanee Salmon yesterday morning a Party D4 and then a Por Larranaga Monte Carlo for dessert after a grilled fresh salmon dinner


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Nov 99 VR Clasico paired with a grapefruit Izze on a pleasant Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

Winnie...









Last car the Sultan of Swat owned before his death, 1948 Lincoln...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinidad Fumadores on this beautiful day GOD'S day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

P Short










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

D.P.R. & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Kidvegas

I've put off for many months the lighting of my very first CC. Waiting for a special occasion and subconsciously protecting myself from the possibility of another "Slippery Slope" lol...or as some have put it "The Slippery Slope".

Turned 38 today! Figured that's enough of a special occasion to spark up the Partagas Short given to me by the always generous @WABOOM thanks again bro for this opportunity. And to all the other generous gentlemen here at Puff who've also sent my way some quality sticks from the island. You know who you are and your generosity knows no bounds!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Really enjoying finishing this one right now.


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Happy birthday bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Kidvegas said:


> I've put off for many months the lighting of my very first CC. Waiting for a special occasion and subconsciously protecting myself from the possibility of another "Slippery Slope" lol...or as some have put it "The Slippery Slope"...


Aaaaaand?


----------



## Wildone

Kidvegas said:


> I've put off for many months the lighting of my very first CC. Waiting for a special occasion and subconsciously protecting myself from the possibility of another "Slippery Slope" lol...or as some have put it "The Slippery Slope".
> 
> Turned 38 today! Figured that's enough of a special occasion to spark up the Partagas Short
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy B-Day... Enjoy your day...


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Aaaaaand?
> 
> View attachment 131442


Fantastic! The floral notes blew me away and a very enjoyable sweetness that fully coated the palette. If those are the usual profiles with the CC I'm in big trouble...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Yessss!!!!!!


----------



## WABOOM

Happy Birthday big dogg.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PUM Dic 12 RG Perla on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Randy956

HUCM

mmmmm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Kidvegas said:


> Fantastic! The floral notes blew me away and a very enjoyable sweetness that fully coated the palette. If those are the usual profiles with the CC I'm in big trouble...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same camp. Time to change inventory. I'll be sending out some gifts soon.

If at two years the HU is this good then it's time for a total inventory turn.

HAPPY 38th, bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Monte & water...


----------



## Randy956

Por Larranaga with water









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alex custom courtesy of my man Bobby. More floral notes than anything I have smoked before. Very unique and really good. Final third is awesome.


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Alex custom courtesy of my man Bobby. More floral notes than anything I have smoked before. Very unique and really good. Final third is awesome.


Glad you liked it buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a quick after-dinner Cohiba Panetela on a pleasant evening.


----------



## Thig

Wrong thread


----------



## Thig

Sorry, wrong thread. Please move.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Partagas mf.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Last night an '09 Lusi and some Trillium.....not bad at all:


----------



## gunnersguru

last night I had a monticristo open regata and shiner bock


----------



## Randy956

Monti #4 and a nice cab after work.










Here is the nub:










I have a problem! 

Barb laughed and made a smart a$$ comment about how it was done in the 70s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla, on a gorgeous early summer evening:


----------



## Scap

PLPC.
But the skeeters are eating me alive


----------



## JtAv8tor

Yard mowed now its smoke time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an RSE Abr 03 RG Panetela on a hot Tuesday evening.


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Yard mowed now its smoke time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How are those? I haven't tried one from my box yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> How are those? I haven't tried one from my box yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad this one needed the MODUS tool to get a stem out and help the draw. But other than that a good smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Son in law and I shared Lusis yesterday. Always an amazing cigar. 

A few Montes mixed in over the past couple of days as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Mundo & Cabernet...


----------



## MrCrowley39

This custom roll, coffee and the quiet is all I need as I enjoy the morning before heading into work for an afternoon shift today.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

MrCrowley39 said:


> This custom roll, coffee and the quiet is all I need as I enjoy the morning before heading into work for an afternoon shift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I believe that we should adopt a new rule here. If you post a picture of a custom roll, and don't name the roller, all your custom rolls will be confiscated.

Seriously, nice looking wrapper your cigar. Who is the roller?


----------



## Randy956

MrCrowley39 said:


> This custom roll, coffee and the quiet is all I need as I enjoy the morning before heading into work for an afternoon shift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

H Upmann. CM

Love these things. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## awk6898

My first JLP. I'm digging these guys from @bobbya08









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Regios while listening to baseball on a beautiful night.


----------



## JtAv8tor

@bobbya08 yeah this one is from a trade/attack and is meeting the flame now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Shaking off a stressful day at work with a GLP Abr 10 R&J Mille Fleur paired with a grapefruit soda.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just got a package from @JtAv8tor in a trade. Can't be more happy. Time to pop my cherry! Packaging was fantastic!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Just got a package from @JtAv8tor in a trade. Can't be more happy. Time to pop my cherry! Packaging was fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one Hell of a trade!! Enjoy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Just got a package from @JtAv8tor in a trade. Can't be more happy. Time to pop my cherry! Packaging was fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice selection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Very nice selection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong thread....sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

harley33 said:


> Regios while listening to baseball on a beautiful night.


my pics turn out just like your pics . lol


----------



## Wildone

Boli...


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & coffee...


----------



## tonyzoc

I got a couple of these from a relative who went to Germany for work. Machine made short fill but after six month rest, not bad.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

2015 party 898 and some trillium after last nights dinner:


----------



## ebnash

Monte 2 Petit with coffee this morning. 

About a month ago, I was going through the Wineador drawers and accidentally left this cigar out on the floor. When I stood up, I stepped on this one. I used the Modus glue to patch it up and put it away to recover. Smoked great with no issues. A few touch ups here and there, but this has been par for the course with these


----------



## csk415

Not my usual place to post what I'm smoking. But today I get to.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

El príncipe this morning but it just wasn't the same with rain, high humidity and a sensitive head. 

Crazy wet weather all week here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Carlos Fernandez custom 2013. Courtesy of a very generous anonymous brother. This is an amazingly delicious cigar.


----------



## harley33

Boli


----------



## JtAv8tor

After dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an LRE Mar 09 Q d'O Corona that's producing volumes of thick, chewy smoke.


----------



## GOT14U

Those Cubans might be on to something, not a bad stick at all. Very smooth! @JtAv8tor thanks! Glade we were able to trade!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

GOT14U said:


> Those Cubans might be on to something, not a bad stick at all. Very smooth! @JtAv8tor thanks! Glade we were able to trade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! They might be onto something...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

H. Upmann from @curmudgeonista payout from Superbowl Pool.

Marked PUO DIC 14, but I'm too green on this side to know what it means other than a factory and date (right? ).


----------



## Fusion

Johnny-O Baby Salomon ROTT


----------



## JtAv8tor

SoCal Gunner said:


> H. Upmann from @curmudgeonista payout from Superbowl Pool.
> 
> Marked PUO DIC 14, but I'm too green on this side to know what it means other than a factory and date (right? ).


I am guessing it most likely was DEC for December 14 and the POU is factory code 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

R.S.S. & coffee...


----------



## poppajon75

Petit Quintero









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

bpegler said:


> I believe that we should adopt a new rule here. If you post a picture of a custom roll, and don't name the roller, all your custom rolls will be confiscated.
> 
> Seriously, nice looking wrapper your cigar. Who is the roller?


I asked the store a while back and I keep bugging for more details, they only said his name is Pedro. It's a reputable b&m so I have zero reason to doubt them, I'm sure it's only to keep their houseblend between them and the roller.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Harley and I getting ready for a five day weekend.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying a BAM Jun 12 RASS on a mild summer evening.


----------



## Wildone

Church. & few fingers Saz...


----------



## Wildone

B.C.E. & coffee...


----------



## JtAv8tor

RASCC and coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

ROTT, I'm looking forward to these drying out a bit. I already like the profile. I think these will be a winner in a few months time.


----------



## TCstr8

SLR Pacificos









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> RASCC and coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A box of those beauties should be here any day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> A box of those beauties should be here any day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I lucked out on 2013 box of them that are smoking beautifully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Demitasse with my buddy.


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> ROTT, I'm looking forward to these drying out a bit. I already like the profile. I think these will be a winner in a few months time.


I'll have to try those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had to try a legit HdM ROTT. Very nice and will only get better.

Humid as all get out so I have to watch the wrapper if I walk in the wind.

Still a nice little Robusto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

88 freshie & tea...


----------



## PhilB

Enjoying one of these by the ocean right now.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Papo custom BHK 56, that had a little accident:










Dropped the poor thing, but it's been glued together, and is holding.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a wonderful GLP Abr 10 R&J Mille Fleur on a pleasant Saturday evening.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Got me a small one for the last of the night! Really is so good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff

Sunday morning Bloody Marys Cuban style...


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Got me a small one for the last of the night! Really is so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those half coronas are little crack sticks I tell you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

FTPuff said:


> Sunday morning Bloody Marys Cuban style...


I see you made one for me
ill be right over


----------



## Randy956

Getting ready to burn this puppy down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Those half coronas are little crack sticks I tell you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah those are perfect on so many levels. Taste, time, etc.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Man, the RA has some kick to it. Took me by surprise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> Man, the RA has some kick to it. Took me by surprise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


But so tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

RA on a skewer. Pretentious sophistication. Barb laughs at me when I use this thing. Waste not, want not, I say. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> RA on a skewer. Pretentious sophistication. Barb laughs at me when I use this thing. Waste not, want not, I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One phrase to avoid is " DO YOU HOW MUCH I PAY FOR THESE THINGS?".. lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> One phrase to avoid is " DO YOU HOW MUCH I PAY FOR THESE THINGS?".. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Agree completely!!!

I got them on sale, 3 bucks each she thinks. I don't outright lie but I say it's one of my value sticks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

First of the day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Custom Robusto Extra


----------



## UBC03

???????
Don't know what it is, but I know where to post it...lol









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erosing

This thing is amazing, getting a nice almonds/cashew butter with some bready light pepper. It even relights well., gone out thrice so far. I'll need to pick up a box of these.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Number 3 for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

H.U. & few fingers Stag...


----------



## Randy956

Love me some H. Upmann. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> RA on a skewer. Pretentious sophistication. Barb laughs at me when I use this thing. Waste not, want not, I say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My wife says the exact same. I just stare back at here and say nothing. Gets her worried I'm plotting against her....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an AME Ago 12 PLPC with a peach soda.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Dinner and my first Punch Punch before watching Fireworks with the gf. I'll definitely be buying more of these. What a great smoke.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & water...


----------



## bobbya08

Wildone said:


> CoLa & water...


Very nice sir. Definetly on my to try list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

RASCC this evening.


----------



## Randy956

Getting to light this up in a few minutes










EDIT:
this needed more rest. It was too wet to smoke. I took the last third apart to see how it was made. Lots of full leaves. After the remnants dried in the ashtray I lit them. It's a very pleasant aroma. If I were an "incense kinda guy" this would be a sweet aroma in the house. Barb wouldn't agree, I'm sure. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Engineer99

awk6898 said:


> Dinner and my first Punch Punch before watching Fireworks with the gf. I'll definitely be buying more of these. What a great smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Wait a sec, I don't see any cigars or food in that pic...:wink2:


----------



## Randy956

Typical engineer: look up! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awk6898

Engineer99 said:


> Wait a sec, I don't see any cigars or food in that pic...:wink2:


Thought you guys might enjoy that. Lol

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No.4 after finishing off an HdM Epicure #2 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Norteño to start the evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> Norteño to start the evening!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Kid has had a couple drinks already...haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Kidvegas said:


> Norteño to start the evening!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What on earth is that thing?

Tonight, another Papo Robaina custom BHK 56. This one isn't damaged:


----------



## Randy956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Kidvegas said:


> Norteño to start the evening!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are too funny. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PhilB

Bought this Monte No.2 in honour of the ones I had to refuse due to Canada Customs trying to bend me over.

I don't mind paying duties and tax, but not when it's more than 100% of the full Canadian B&M retail *including* tax and duty...


----------



## George007

Monte #2 & NY Yankee wine. Pool food hot tub and grill all set for tomorrow. Happy 4th


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a beautiful box-pressed Nov 99 VR Clasico and listening to Journey Captured (one of my favorite live albums) while catching up on cigar forums. Good times.










Lots of goodness yet to come!


----------



## Wildone

A & soda, waiting on the night for fireworks...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yup these Cubans know about some cigars. @JtAv8tor delicious 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Boli...


----------



## MisterSurgery

"Lost" the band on this when I bought it in St. Maarten ten years ago; it's a RyJ.

Dig the plume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A young RYJ Mille Fleurs, it's surprisingly smooth given that I've only had it since March.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

#4
Everyone have fun and be safe today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just dropped in to wish everyone a Happy Healthy Safe 4th of July!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Coffee and a 2015 HDM this morning! Cheers and have a safe 4th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just dropped in to wish everyone a Happy Healthy Safe 4th of July!:vs_cool:


Tony, Photo Bucket wants a bunch of money from you. They have become a rip off.


----------



## Wildone

Lons. & water... Independence Day Blessing to all for an enjoyable one...









"It is by the goodness of God that in our country we have those three unspeakably precious things: freedom of speech, freedom of conscience, and the prudence never to practice either of them."
--Mark Twain


----------



## Sprouthog

Happy fourth. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Partagas mf









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Scattered showers this evening. I'm celebrating the 4th by burning the fields of communist Cuba.

Reynaldo Maravilla.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Scattered showers this evening. I'm celebrating the 4th by burning the fields of communist Cuba.
> 
> Reynaldo Maravilla.


LOL - Burn that mother to the ground!

Will join you in a little slash & burn later this evening.


----------



## Scap




----------



## WABOOM

P2 sent to me courtesy @curmudgeonista ... absolutely delicious smoke, this cigar is nothing short of amazing. thank you.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an RSE Abr 03 RG Panetela while waiting on the fireworks.


----------



## awk6898

Happy Independence Day gentlemen. And thank you to @UBC03 for a great little smoke.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

H.E. playing Croquet with the family...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Another from the mystery sampler..

The wrapper was missing a big chunk under the band.. Smoked it all the way down until it blew up..lol.. Great box pressed smoke..
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

These have been so dang tasty. Just with ice water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Tony, Photo Bucket wants a bunch of money from you. They have become a rip off.


It would appear that way thanks for the heads up my friend.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a Happy Safe 4 th of July.
SCDLH EL MORRO on this beautiful sunny afternoon peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## harley33

Espy for DC


----------



## protekk

First 2 from Portugal. Yesterdays smoke was a 2012 CCE:



Today I got to enjoy an '07 SCDLH Mercaderes:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov 08 BCJ on a stupid hot evening.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.3. From DIC 2007.

I think I like Montes more towards 1-4 years of age. With age they change, but not bad just different.

The aged ones have nice spice and smoothness to go with that twang and touch of salt. The leather part towards the end,
tastes a bit like a split leather used in watch straps and handbags.

The ones from '12-'16 have the twang, salt, toasted hay but the spices are more subtle and the creaminess seems more up front and floral profiles are there in most cases.

These are just my observations as I explore the Montecristo brand in comparison to Partagas, Bolivar and the other Marques that really develop into a very different beast with age.

While I still enjoy some NCs from time to time, it's easy to see that I like the medium strength even starting mild in some but that very unique full flavor profile.

At least in this box of well aged Montes I just don't get any florals, which is why I think I would not age them as long as certain other Marques.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E. & few fingers...


----------



## TCstr8

RA Allones Extra.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Cheapie while waiting for dinner to cook.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

'10 PSD4









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Epicure No.2. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Mojito...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Couldn't wait any longer! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Couldn't wait any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Couldn't wait any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly not as good as the upman half coronas! Glad I got a box of them coming my way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Had a 2011 Upmann Connie 1 with a Colossus Wonderlust........not too shabby:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

An HUCM and coffee!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

End of a nice Parti MF. One more box of these in the tupperdor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

H.G. & coffee...


----------



## Randy956

Mag 46 with water



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Spending a long weekend in the mountains. Right now I'm watching a rainstorm while enjoying a MUR Jun 12 RA Allones Superior. Had to build a ghetto ashtray as there were none in the condo.










Pretty nice view from the deck.


----------



## Randy956

Cletus said:


> Spending a long weekend in the mountains. Right now I'm watching a rainstorm while enjoying a MUR Jun 12 RA Allones Superior. Had to build a ghetto ashtray as there were none in the condo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice view from the deck.


Love the view, like the ashtray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Shameless plug for the Modus as it saved the mag 46










I really like this tool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

My wife said I am a tool. Is that a good thing?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> My wife said I am a tool. Is that a good thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Depends if she was referring to a jack or a impact power drill.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love seein' those old bands!


----------



## Champagne InHand

One of my last Parti Shorts. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

E.D. & tea...


----------



## Randy956

Ramon Allones Superiores before errand running










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & coffee...


----------



## MidwestToker

RyJ Petit Churchill courtesy of @WABOOM - thanks brother.

This is a wolf in sheep's clothing. I expected something pretty tame, but there's a nice kick of pepper. Really creamy and nutty, too. Fantastic with some iced coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a good weekend


----------



## TCstr8

CoRo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an LRE Mar 09 QdO Corona while watching the clouds move in over the mountains.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Salomónes


----------



## Westside Threat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sancho Panza Belicoso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Vegas Robaina Famosos


----------



## Semper Noctem

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that is a beautiful stick.


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & few fingers Stag...


----------



## protekk

2012 Party Prez with some Sovina IPA:


----------



## quesquared

Like most, I've been lurkung here for a while. I have been reluctant to post here since 1. I got a sampler prior to joining and I'm not sure of legit sources (I did try to do my due diligence) and 2. I don't know a great deal about habanos to be a productive contributor.

Decided to take the plunge and try one. If it's not legit it was still really delicious. Completely different from NCs, very floral, really no spice and something citrus like...I think??? I might be in trouble lol I have to try more.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Demi & coffee...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Boli corona junior.. As i get ready for slip and slide kickball









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro on this wonderful day GOD"S day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956

Flavor time;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ForceofWill

First smoke back home...... delicious. I guess this is an OG Modus, I see there's a V2 now lol.


----------



## Sprouthog

HUHC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Welcome @quesquared
Sounds like you caught a good one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No,3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Alex custom, perlas. I'm in love.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

A round in the 70s... FINALLY..
Been playin like crap









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

RyJ.C. & water...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> A round in the 70s... FINALLY..
> Been playin like crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


70s - im impressed
miniature golf i assume?


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> 70s - im impressed
> miniature golf i assume?


Front nine...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Another custom rolled stick, can't buy em fast enough!!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnersguru

H. Upmann magnum 46


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm growing quite fond of these short Principes. Jul 14 and mellow but flavorful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Been waiting for a break in the hot weather to smoke this in one sitting, down to 94F today so here goes.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a BAM Jun 12 RASS with a blackberry soda* on a beautiful Monday evening.

*the glass may have been 1/3 full of gin before the soda was added


----------



## Wildone

D 4 & water...


----------



## Scap

Mag 46.
Needed something to wash the taste of Monday out of my mouth.

Hate the first few days back after a vacation....


----------



## Scap

Cletus said:


> Enjoying a BAM Jun 12 RASS with a blackberry soda* on a beautiful Monday evening.
> 
> *the glass may have been 1/3 full of gin before the soda was added


Love me some Izze. The cherry lime is mind bending.


----------



## Randy956

Quint day. Nothing fancy but I'm enjoying it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy to take the edge off!
Couple of crazy weeks back to back. 
I would post a pic but Photobucket blows Chunks!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones on a warm summer night:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Twice in 2 days over here on the dark side, going to have to be careful :grin2:
Johnny-O Baby Salomon now much dryer and delicious.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a GLP Abr 10 R&J MF paired with a peach soda.


----------



## Wildone

Monte & water...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced Coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Morning smoke. Montecristo Petit No.2 with sweet tea on ice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Walking around Sheepshead Bay with my old friend Mr. Punch-Punch for company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rocking another SCdLH Principe since I bright the box upstairs.

Warm, very muggy day making me pay close attention to the wrapper but its handling this 90%rH pretty well.

With a cheap but cold Labatt's Blue light. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla. View from my balcony here at Fall Creek Falls Park.

Rain ended earlier, and there's a gentle breeze.


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla. View from my balcony here at Fall Creek Falls Park.
> 
> Rain ended earlier, and there's a gentle breeze.


With the sticks you post... I want to be like you When i grow up lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Alrightdriver said:


> With the sticks you post... I want to be like you When i grow up lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You and me both.


----------



## protekk

Marbella SPain with a 2013 JL No.2.:


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee another muggy one here today peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Fall Creek Falls (256') earlier today:










2008 Cohiba Siglo VI now:










Enjoy your day, gentlemen!


----------



## TCstr8

RASS









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## TCstr8

Alex custom









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

6 trips to the DMV today to finally get the truck registered so tonight I am enjoying a MAg 46










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thig

JtAv8tor said:


> 6 trips to the DMV today to finally get the truck registered so tonight I am enjoying a MAg 46


GA law is so screwed you got to have a picture of you coming out of the womb to prove you should be here to get a drivers lecense.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a June 99 SP Molino on a hot Thursday evening.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thig said:


> GA law is so screwed you got to have a picture of you coming out of the womb to prove you should be here to get a drivers lecense.


Never worked so hard to pay a fee/tax lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Du Roi...


----------



## Sprouthog

PSP2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Iced coffee T.G.I.F Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2007 Punch with a cup of Sumatra coffee,


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P.C. & coffee...


----------



## bobbya08

Custom Monsdale on the beach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> Custom Monsdale on the beach.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous here.. I love the beach.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Jealous here.. I love the beach.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nice little breeze blowing life is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla on a very quiet evening.


----------



## George007

When you sell your flip house for full asking price how do you celebrate? Steaks and Partagas Series D #4


----------



## Wildone

R.G. & Frap...


----------



## harley33

09 X


----------



## Randy956

H. Upmann PC. One of my favorites. 2015










Thanks to SOME people who took me to the dark side. 
Jack
Dino


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Snuck out of work a little early and went for a ride. Had to wait on this guy to cross the trail.










Enjoying a post-ride SCO Oct 01 Especiales No1 with a peach soda.


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> H. Upmann PC. One of my favorites. 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to SOME people who took me to the dark side.
> Jack
> Dino
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks ????

Don't hear that too often...lol

Remember that this time next year .

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

harley33 said:


> 09 X


Damn that's some great looking Basil.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Topes thanks Roger:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> Thanks ????
> 
> Don't hear that too often...lol
> 
> Remember that this time next year .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This time next year my "inventory" will have its first year of rest.

The plan is to take several with me on a cruise around Ireland and Scotland next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

A young but decent RyJ Mille Fleurs.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a GLP Abr 10 R&J Mille Fleurs on a hot and muggy Saturday.


----------



## TCstr8

SLR Pacificos









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

U.V. 898...


----------



## TCstr8

Johnny-O custom. Guessing these go in Habanos section.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Literally ROTT
I'm sure this is a mistake but I can't wait. Box code is SEP 2016









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Misty morning hike:










Evening Reynaldo:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Diplomático No.2. My first go at this box. I'm quite happy with the cigar though because of wind I had to watch the wrapper. Nice flavors of toasted hay, nuts and those subtle spices of nutmeg and cinnamon

The night the town's firemans carnival comes to its end. Fireworks at midnight. Joy, joy.

The hound isn't a fan unless out in the street where he can see them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had this on my way to put outdoor carpet on the porch and paint the front porch.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Had this on my way to put outdoor carpet on the porch and paint the front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Really? Feet in your photo? oke:

(Okay, "foot" in your photo?) :bolt:


----------



## Alrightdriver

curmudgeonista said:


> Really? Feet in your photo? oke:
> 
> (Okay, "foot" in your photo?) :bolt:


Lmao... After all the complaints, he does it to himself!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Lmao... After all the complaints, he does it to himself!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk





curmudgeonista said:


> Really? Feet in your photo? oke:
> 
> (Okay, "foot" in your photo?) :bolt:


That's a foot INSIDE A SOCK, INSIDE A SHOE... thank you very much

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Habano

Lovely evening out on the patio. Super Ramon from Canada.


----------



## Fusion

Johnny-O Shag Foot tonight


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> That's a foot INSIDE A SOCK, INSIDE A SHOE, INSIDE A MOUTH... thank you very much


Fixed it for ya'

Just kidding... I'm really on your side, being opposed to feet pics too.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Partagas and a cup of Cafe Bustelo to get my morning started.
Good morning Puffers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero after breakfast with Family On GOD"S day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

RyJ MF with an Anderson Valley Briney Melon GOSE. Last of these sticks left over from my sale. It is a good one!


----------



## Wildone

Mundo & Mojito... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Nov 99 VR Clasico on a hot Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Custom roll (Belicoso/Torpedo) and drinks. These aren't quite as good as the custom roll robustos I usually get.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

'15 Mag 50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

La Corona Robusto Custom. Getting better but still need some rest.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

PC


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a nice numero duece going till I dropped it in the pool! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

GOT14U said:


> Had me a nice numero duece going till I dropped it in the pool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That may be the saddest thing I've heard today.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & few fingers Stag...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Wildone said:


> CoRo & few fingers Stag...


Is that plume down the side? Some age on that one.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Alrightdriver said:


> That may be the saddest thing I've heard today.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah you should have saw my 11 yr olds eyes....then he said " your pissed aren't you?" Made me laugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

An '09 BBF last night with some Califa craft brew from Spain.Cigar was amazing beer not too bad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC iced Coffee happy happy Monday to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> '15 Mag 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How does it compare to the Mag 46?


----------



## Randy956

RASS 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass after a pulled pork sandwich and a coke:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956

It's a two cigar night since I was too busy to bid on an H. Upmann cigar mold 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Randy956 said:


> How does it compare to the Mag 46?


Very similar flavors, a bit stronger on the Woody notes as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FTPuff

Randy956 said:


> RASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Me too.... my first... strong little guy...


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & water...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habano

Don Jose while walking the pup this evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BCJ and a Dunkin Donuts Iced Coffee.
My nephews 2nd day working at DD figured i would stop by and wish him luck.
Have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

Had a 2011 Behike 52 and some OPO 74 brewing "red Mesquito" today to celebrate 13 years of marriage:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Had a 2011 Behike 52 and some OPO 74 brewing "red Mesquito" today to celebrate 13 years of marriage:


Many congrats bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Double Corona after some burgers and dogs.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Back home finally and enjoying an El Principe.

Finally these are about the right humidity and matching the outside humidity of 65%.










Tomorrow's humidity will be back up in the high 80s. Not great for smoking the narrow ring gauge sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Ending the day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Many congrats bro!:vs_cool:


I wanna be like you when I grow up! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

protekk said:


> Had a 2011 Behike 52 and some OPO 74 brewing "red Mesquito" today to celebrate 13 years of marriage:


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff

Tonight was a Punch night...


----------



## Wildone

V.R. & water...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC Iced Coffee Happy Hump Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC









Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte #3 with iced tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Harley and I listening to baseball and enjoying a 11 series A.


----------



## Wildone

Eddy & few fingers Stag...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con leche peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

Connie A (LUB JUN15)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

I'm kinda jonesing for an HUHC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## protekk

A 2015 SP Belicosos with some Oitava Colina Urraca Vendaval IPA on a beautiful evening:


----------



## Rondo

Congrats, Brother.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Randy956 said:


> I'm kinda jonesing for an HUHC.


Go for it. They're usually pretty good candidates for ROTT.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a TEB Nov 08 BCJ with a pineapple soda.


----------



## Wildone

50 & water...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced coffee T.G.I.F enjoy the weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Aristocrat '14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## talisker10

Rg perlas som oct 15. Strong leather note in this one, pleasant.


----------



## Wildone

E.E. & coffee...


----------



## MidwestToker

Wildone said:


> E.E. & coffee...


Nicely done, sir.


----------



## Bird-Dog

First cigar of the BD weekend, Partagas CG Anejados...


----------



## Wildone

curmudgeonista said:


> First cigar of the BD weekend, Partagas CG Anejados...


Happy Birthday, hope you have a Blessed and enjoyable one...


----------



## Alrightdriver

curmudgeonista said:


> First cigar of the BD weekend, Partagas CG Anejados...
> 
> View attachment 136282


Nice to know you are also hard at work on solitaire lol. Thought bd weekends were for relaxing lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Fundy & few fingers...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slr a


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> First cigar of the BD weekend, Partagas CG Anejados...
> 
> View attachment 136282





curmudgeonista said:


> Slr a
> 
> View attachment 136458


Enjoy best wishes for many more!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch- Punch iced DD Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Had these tasty little morsels yesterday! Keeper for sure! Thx 
@JtAv8tor

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Happy Birthday!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are you drinking already? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.P.B. & coffee. Hummingbirds are going crazy, Geese are starting to gather and fly. Sure seems early this year...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Car gar for the ride to a job site


----------



## Rondo

CoLa


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> CoLa
> View attachment 136522


That's a good looking cigar sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Rondo said:


> CoLa
> View attachment 136522


Sweet mother of God I want that!


----------



## bobbya08

Semper Noctem said:


> Sweet mother of God I want that!


These are definetly on my short list to try. I just can't seem to locate any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Cigar envy is never a good thing. 
Thou shalt not covet thy neighbors cigar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

I'm thoroughly enjoying a MOE Oct 14 PL Picador with a blackberry soda on a lazy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Randy956

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Why did they make these nuggets of flavor so small?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a RA for pre dinner smoke! 3rd today....I'm liking how this weekend is going so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Randy956 said:


> Why did they make these nuggets of flavor so small?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So true! Can't wait till my box gets here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Grande & water...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Not a single fish was caught today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Wildone said:


> Grande & water...


That glass is awesome!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Not a single fish was caught today...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And 100 times better day then at work! Jealous that you were fishin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an after-dinner RSE Abr 03 RG Panetela with a peach soda.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Sorry, wrong place


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Monte #4 then taking the family over to the local stables, my work is putting on a family day.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Fons & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Semper Noctem

Wildone said:


> Grande & water...


Love all the cc lanceros! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My sons birthday party everyone will be here in about 45 minutes. Just enough time to get this in. 
Happy GOD'S Day to all!


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My sons birthday party everyone will be here in about 45 minutes. Just enough time to get this in.
> Happy GOD'S Day to all!


Tell him we said happy birthday from his uncles and a couple distant cousins once removed on puff.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My sons birthday party everyone will be here in about 45 minutes. Just enough time to get this in.
> Happy GOD'S Day to all!


A full glass of that 120 will set you right. Big fan of the 120 and of bells hopslam when I can get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Little El Principe but wind is making it tough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a MUR Jun 12 RA Allones Superior on a hot and muggy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Sprouthog

Vacation starts now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Boli & water...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an after-dinner ERDM Demi Tasse as the temps cool down.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying out my first H.Upmann Connie A. as I rewatch last weeks GofT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Coronas Major Tubo. Can you age tubos? Or should they be removed from the tube first? Or does anyone know if these are worth the effort?


----------



## PhilB

Enjoying this deliciousness...


----------



## protekk

2011 Fundy with some Mean Sardine Voragem Black IPA:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Media Corona coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Seeing what these little beauties are all about while my boys swim in the rain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch-Punch and a coke.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Epicure no.2. Very young but smoking decently. These need some rest as do my H.Upmann Connnie A to see more than a decent built cigar. No florals today. But not a total loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Jimmy Sotolongo Sublime:


----------



## Wildone

A.C. & water...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an LRE Mar 09 QdO Corona with a blackberry soda.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Cafe con leche on this chilly morning peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForceofWill

Post garage cleanup smoke and margarita with grand Marnier and tres generaciones anejo.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS while sharing a COKE with my son.:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956

HUHC to close the evening. Life is good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Corona...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a GLP Abr 10 R&J Mille Fleurs during a pleasant rainstorm.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Randy956 said:


> HUHC to close the evening. Life is good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


you sure thats an huhc?


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & water...


----------



## protekk

An '05 Diplomaticos No. 1 with some Brewdog APA on a beautiful evening!


----------



## Randy956

Gummy Jones said:


> you sure thats an huhc?


I'm sure it is NOT.
It's an HUCM. I was distracted by my wife at the moment. :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Randy956 said:


> HUHC to close the evening. Life is good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amen my brother Amen!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Randy956 said:


> I'm sure it is NOT.
> It's an HUCM. I was distracted by my wife at the moment. :smile2:


wives are good things


----------



## Wildone

C.J. & coffee...


----------



## Randy956

This time I'm telling the truth. HUHC
SoooGooood. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

Wildone said:


> C.J. & coffee...


You inspired me.. Only I'm having a peach beer with it.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

QdO Imp after the daughters softball game


----------



## Wildone

D.C. Saz...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Reynaldo Robusto


----------



## bobbya08

curmudgeonista said:


> Reynaldo Robusto
> 
> View attachment 137834


That looks excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bobbya08 said:


> That looks excellent


My first (and only ATM). This one just wanted to tease me with hints of what's to come without fully developing. I was told it's a freshie from May. I have a fiver from the same batch coming next week that I think I'll try to sit on for a year or two.


----------



## bobbya08

curmudgeonista said:


> My first (and only ATM). This one just wanted to tease me with hints of what's to come without fully developing. I was told it's a freshie from May. I have a fiver from the same batch coming next week that I think I'll try to sit on for a year or two.


Well you have impeccable taste from what I've seen so I will take your word for it. I'm still searching for that one CC that just blows me away. I've tried many but I'm still searching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bobbya08 said:


> Well you have impeccable taste from what I've seen so I will take your word for it. I'm still searching for that one CC that just blows me away. I've tried many but I'm still searching.


Thanks Bobby. You know the problem as well as I do. When you do get one that flat blows you away it's difficult to replicate time after time. Consistency is not their strong suit (and I'm talking regular production; I've had very little exposure to customs so far). Fortunately the average run-of-the-mill experience is still pretty darn good. So when you do get one of those OMG moments it's a bonus. And I guess that's part of why I like to spread my bets. The true phenoms can sneak up on you from just about any random box of any vitola in any marca.


----------



## bobbya08

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks Bobby. You know the problem as well as I do. When you do get one that flat blows you away it's difficult to replicate time after time. Consistency is not their strong suit (and I'm talking regular production; I've had very little exposure to customs so far). Fortunately the average run-of-the-mill experience is still pretty darn good. So when you do get one of those OMG moments it's a bonus. And I guess that's part of why I like to spread my bets. The true phenoms can sneak up on you from just about any random box of any vitola in any marca.


I agree 100%. I've had a few customs and they were good. I've also had a few regular production cc that were good also. It does seem that regular production seems to lack in consistency.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

8-9-8


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> That looks excellent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





curmudgeonista said:


> My first (and only ATM). This one just wanted to tease me with hints of what's to come without fully developing. I was told it's a freshie from May. I have a fiver from the same batch coming next week that I think I'll try to sit on for a year or two.





bobbya08 said:


> Well you have impeccable taste from what I've seen so I will take your word for it. I'm still searching for that one CC that just blows me away. I've tried many but I'm still searching.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks Bobby. You know the problem as well as I do. When you do get one that flat blows you away it's difficult to replicate time after time. Consistency is not their strong suit (and I'm talking regular production; I've had very little exposure to customs so far). Fortunately the average run-of-the-mill experience is still pretty darn good. So when you do get one of those OMG moments it's a bonus. And I guess that's part of why I like to spread my bets. The true phenoms can sneak up on you from just about any random box of any vitola in any marca.





bobbya08 said:


> I agree 100%. I've had a few customs and they were good. I've also had a few regular production cc that were good also. It does seem that regular production seems to lack in consistency.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me guess you changed your name to Thread Jack :vs_laugh:
Sorry couldn't resist as your always saying it.
Customs are lots of fun enjoy Jack.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Coronas Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rott from dino
Thanks buddy


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RASS









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

I only have 2 flavors and since i did a Bolivar cj last night its a partagas mille fleur tonight.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla:


Once again.. I want to be like you When I grow up. That is a fantastic looking smoke.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alrightdriver said:


> Once again.. I want to be like you When I grow up. That is a fantastic looking smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


But these days my left knee hurts like hell when I stand up. Decades later, football is not our friend.

But we're all lucky to smoke such great cigars.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> But these days my left knee hurts like hell when I stand up. Decades later, football is not our friend.
> 
> But we're all lucky to smoke such great cigars.


I thought maybe that was the knee you rested that cigar on.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> But these days my left knee hurts like hell when I stand up. Decades later, football is not our friend.
> 
> But we're all lucky to smoke such great cigars.


I didn't even play football and my knees hate me. The good smokes however I agree, I love it when I find one that I never want to end. And this forum leads me to a lot of those.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I emptied out a box of El Principe shorts into a dedicated shorts box. Or so I thought. As I was taking empty boxes to the waste bin I had 3 lose ones fall out. The aren't completely dry thanks to it being a humid Summer, and 3 cool days with little AC because of a cool streak.

So I am sacrificing these over the next couple days as I'm sure they are at about 53-55%rH. Just not as tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

3 year old Camacho that I got in a Pif from ivandrocco. Thank you sir! Quite a good tasty smoke. It did have some minor construction issues but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Sprouthog

HU2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> But these days my left knee hurts like hell when I stand up. Decades later, football is not our friend.
> 
> But we're all lucky to smoke such great cigars.


I hear you my friend its like everything we ever did to ourselves is saying.
Bro what the hell were you thinking.
I have an old football injury in my left knee as well.
Years of construction work and wrenching cars has not helped.
Had it operated on twice over the course of my life.
Its starting to act up again. I tried this stuff called DMSO very controversial.
Its an industrial solvent made from the manufacture of wood pulp.
Like us Its been around since the beginning of time :vs_laugh:
No side effects odorless tasteless a wonder drug some say.
Decided to see if it was for real or snake oil.
Been using it since around the new year.
I gotta say it works give it a try.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie #2 coffee juice T.G.I.F :vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

Just landed some singles and had ordered two of most of them but three of the little ones so I had something to satisfy the rott urge without doing too much damage! Here's what I had over the last couple of days: HUHC, BCJ, Party Short. All a bit wet of course but already showing promise .
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Three Lions said:


> Just landed some singles and had ordered two of most of them but three of the little ones so I had something to satisfy the rott urge without doing too much damage! Here's what I had over the last couple of days: HUHC, BCJ, Party Short. All a bit wet of course but already showing promise .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess they fixed it..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

UBC03 said:


> Guess they fixed it..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hah yes! I PM'd Cricket...

Thanks

TL


----------



## Gummy Jones

blackrabbit said:


> 3 year old Camacho that I got in a Pif from ivandrocco. Thank you sir! Quite a good tasty smoke. It did have some minor construction issues but I enjoyed it.


camacho rolls/rolled cubans?


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC at my spot.
















Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

poppajon75 said:


> HUHC at my spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


Beautiful spot for a smoke on good weather days. Love it. Seems pretty peaceful assuming nothing loud is out of frame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

StillPuffin said:


> Beautiful spot for a smoke on good weather days. Love it. Seems pretty peaceful assuming nothing loud is out of frame
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a subdivision in progress across the way but, all was quiet today. It's an offshoot of North Bay and, occasionally some really good eating size redfish are pulled from this spot. You can see mullet jumping often too. I've seen gators there as well. They must think they're crocodiles swimming in the salt water. Silly gators.

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Gummy Jones said:


> camacho rolls/rolled cubans?


No, , I was just spacey and put the post in the wrong section. It should be in non-habanos.


----------



## Gummy Jones

blackrabbit said:


> No, , I was just spacey and put the post in the wrong section. It should be in non-habanos.


ive made the same mistake
especially when posting from my phone


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> Just landed some singles and had ordered two of most of them but three of the little ones so I had something to satisfy the rott urge without doing too much damage! Here's what I had over the last couple of days: HUHC, BCJ, Party Short. All a bit wet of course but already showing promise .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the DarkSide!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie # 2 Circa 07 after some Prosciutto, Garden Tomatoes, and fresh Mozzarella enjoy the weekend-all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & water...


----------



## Gummy Jones

This normal for the back of a Bolivar?


----------



## Rondo

Reyes before dinner.


----------



## Randy956

TCstr8 said:


> RASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I may fire one of those up tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

Does this cigar make my hand look big? lol ROTT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Does this cigar make my hand look big? lol ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are pretty good little smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Those are pretty good little smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great for AZ summer time! Or Texas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

bobbya08 said:


> Those are pretty good little smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's no joke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

'15 RASS


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Does this cigar make my hand look big? lol ROTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fee fie foe fum


----------



## Randy956

It's difficult to follow up a RASS but I'm not ready to go inside for the evening.


----------



## Habano

Evening. Hamlet Salamones from 2014. Have a good weekend gents.


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo & Saz...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Let's run it back


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> This normal for the back of a Bolivar?


I have seen numbers or sometimes what appears to be initials on the back of bands.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie P #2 coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

MIL wants a pedestal sink installed..on my way to Lowe's









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> MIL wants a pedestal sink installed..on my way to Lowe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


For a guy that grumbles about feet you seem to take pics of yours pretty often lol. Tisk tisk.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Snickering...,


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> For a guy that grumbles about feet you seem to take pics of yours pretty often lol. Tisk tisk.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If you're seein my feet, you need to get the hell outta my shower, YA PERV..

That's the only time they see daylight..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> If you're seein my feet, you need to get the hell outta my shower, YA PERV..
> 
> That's the only time they see daylight..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol.. Well it's in a shoe but still..

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

'13 RASCC and yes I am just now waking up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Cano green Tea...


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a BAM Jun 12 RASS on a grey and rainy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## TCstr8

CoRo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

JtAv8tor said:


> '13 RASCC and yes I am just now waking up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can't go wrong there!


----------



## TCstr8

LFdC Grandiosos









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have seen numbers or sometimes what appears to be initials on the back of bands.


thanks
wonder if they use them as a place holder or inspection or what


----------



## Wildone

Fresh R.R.C & Mojito grilling some birds...


----------



## harley33

Let's see if 5+ years has done anything with this guy.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an after-dinner GLP Abr 10 R&J Mille Fleurs with a peach soda.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla after the first three hours:


----------



## scott1256ca

Loved this


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a Bolivia and it had a wanky burn, but corrected itself and was great!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Bolivar corona junior, saved by the modus 2. With some coffee. Woke up against my will on my day off so i figured i should make the best of it. 
For some reason the app won't let me ad the pic this morning. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

'14 Imperiales for Sunday morning


----------



## JtAv8tor

Very much enjoyed this last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Fons # 1 & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Very much enjoyed this last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy after brunch enjoy this day GOD"S day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed me a Bolivia and it had a wanly burn, but corrected itself and was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like a sniper got em


----------



## GOT14U

Gummy Jones said:


> looks like a sniper got em


I don't know it just all of a sudden burned through. Gave it a bit and let it burn down to the hole and then was a great stick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## MrCrowley39

These got a lot better, had one a while back and it just okay, nearing the one year mark now and they've started to really mellow and balance out. With another 6mths to a year these could be something really great!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

What stick is that @MrCrowley39
I've never seen a wrapper like that.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Rondo said:


> What stick is that @MrCrowley39
> I've never seen a wrapper like that.


It's a Frank Correnti cigar. I bought them last year in a fiver, this year I may buy a box.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Gonna give this a try...my second habano









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

quesquared said:


> Gonna give this a try...my second habano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Get your feet wet son! 
Looks awesome.


----------



## quesquared

Gummy Jones said:


> Get your feet wet son!
> Looks awesome.


It was pretty damn tasty!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MrCrowley39 said:


> It's a Frank Correnti cigar. I bought them last year in a fiver, this year I may buy a box.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Correnti is still in business that's great news. I had a friend that lived in Ontario. We used to go there all the time. Have not been able to go there since his passing. If memory serves me correct they are a Nicaraguan/ Cuban blend. They do come very wet remind me of Johnny O's in that respect.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## ebnash

Coronas Major. One of my favorites gifted by a friend


----------



## MrCrowley39

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Correnti is still in business that's great news. I had a friend that lived in Ontario. We used to go there all the time. Have not been able to go there since his passing. If memory serves me correct they are a Nicaraguan/ Cuban blend. They do come very wet remind me of Johnny O's in that respect.


Yes, still in business, I went for a visit last year and will probably go again this year (I'm only 3hrs down the highway and I have a buddy that lives just a few minutes from the shop). They are not blended though, Frank Correnti's grandson was who we spoke with last year and he was very clear they are not blended, it's a question he gets a lot. I wonder if they were blended before and that's why he gets that question so much. The cigars were very wet and squishy but now they are firm with a little bounce to them and the flavours were very much improved compared to the one I smoke in the spring.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Nov 99 VR Clasico on a pleasant Sunday evening.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Backyard relaxing time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black on this chilly morning peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Partagas serie p no 2, with oban little bay


----------



## Rondo

#2


----------



## pwaggs

First ever Habano. H. Upman Corona Major.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## UBC03

pwaggs said:


> First ever Habano. H. Upman Corona Major.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


SO SCREWED..LOL
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/270b1b53-2428-4097-a513-84aab2054b0a#ryEFXxVT8-.copy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an RSE Abr 03 RG Panetela on a hot Monday evening.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rott


----------



## Bird-Dog

pwaggs said:


> First ever Habano. H. Upman Corona Major.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Darkside.

I think posting this has become mandatory...


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo Especial No.2 - ready for action!


----------



## Wildone

D.A. & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning to all ERDMCS Coffee Juice Toast Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

No picture courtesy of Tapatalk being moody. 

But really enjoying the Montecristo Petit 
No.2. From a 2013 stamped box. 

With as much as I've enjoyed the Petit No.2, I don't feel I'm missing much with the longer 
No.2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince, just off the table:


----------



## Wildone

P # 1 & Frap...


----------



## Kidvegas

Sup fellas! Some righteous Brothers here on the forum have blessed me with a few cigars from the Darkside I've only indulged in 1 and it was a fantastic parti short.

Tonight offering was sent by another spectacular BOTL @curmudgeonista a nice looking Vegueros Entretiempos can't wait to put some flames to this sucka. Thanks again bro!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an LRE Mar 09 Q d'O Corona with a peach soda on a pleasant Tuesday evening.


----------



## protekk

2013 SLR A with some Portuguese craft beer:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SLR SERIE A Happy hump day!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a mini this morning. Wish they were just a bit bigger.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## Rondo

Petite Corona


----------



## Wildone

Monte & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC coffee black Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another El Principe while I watch in amazement and try not to be pissed that my wine grapes are getting pummeled.

Check it out. 








Up close on the smaller sized hail that blew in on my opened cover of my hot tub. 









I have video but don't think Tapatalk will post it. Huge thunder boomers as well.

The hound is freaking out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Another El Principe while I watch in amazement and try not to be pissed that my wine grapes are getting pummeled.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close on the smaller sized hail that blew in on my opened cover of my hot tub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have video but don't think Tapatalk will post it. Huge thunder boomers as well.
> 
> The hound is freaking out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That right there is brutal.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Hot and humid pool day! Romeo wide aged


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC X 2 one for now with coffee one for the ride in.
T.G.I.F don't think i could do another day long week.
Enjoy the weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

A 2014 QDO Imperiales........Smoking fantastic:


----------



## Champagne InHand

BRC. Probably the worst burn I have had in my CC collection.

I'm dry boxing a few good CCs for the weekend.

It's tastes fine though but kind of mellow for a Bolivar. Though I think Royal Coronas are know for being the lightest bodied Boli in the taste category.










Looks as if we are going to get smashed by another afternoon thunderstorm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Had a '14 H. Upmann Coronas Major that blew me away yesterday while sitting at my son's new off-campus rental house waiting for the cable guy (or newly infested, depending on how you look at it). I wasn't overly impressed with these Upmanns at first, even with 2-years on 'em already. But another year in the humidor and they're really shining now.

Great flavors and a huge nic-kick that made waiting 3-hours for AT&T to NOT SHOW UP slightly less frustrating... but only slightly. The house is being shared by 4 roommates, all sophomores, with enough room for 3 or 4 more if the landlady would let them. Already reminds me of the Delta's from _Animal House_. Good thing these guys aren't really in a Frat, or they'd end up on double-secret probation too!









file photo


----------



## Wildone

R.A.G. & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and an iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Wildone said:


> R.A.G. & Saz...


young squire it appears you pulled the sword from the stone


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & coffee...


----------



## WABOOM

Jose Raul and O'Daly custom , robusto extra.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a late-morning MOE Oct 14 Picador.


----------



## TCstr8

SP Eslavo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided to burn a few Cubans this weekend. Right now I'm enjoying a VR famoso. With water.

Good Cuban twang, a touch of salt and fine tobacco. It's too young to have many other complex notes but this has serious aging potential. I would ideally like to sit on the remainder of the box for two more years.

Other than the Monte No.4 from 2016, which were fantastic from the start I think that the sticks I have with 2016 or just the 3 letter month and "16" will do much better with some time on them.

How about you guys?

Are there any 2016 that you have tried fresh after getting the rH right that seem like they are reader to smoke? I've had some Parti Shorts and BCJ that were great ROTT. 
What are your experiences?










BTW. I would buy these again in a heartbeat. This is starting to show some floral notes at the halfway point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

ERDM Choix Supreme with Russian Caravan Tea. My firs ERDM - really enjoying it as an afternoon smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

CoRo


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Sublime Extra:


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a GLP Abr 10 R&J MF on a breezy and overcast Saturday evening.


----------



## ebnash

After a long day of driving around, it's good to be home and have generous cigar gifting friends. 

H Upmann Coronas Major and Woodford Reserve/Soda.


----------



## Wildone

Yolanda Canonazo & Saz...


----------



## csk415

With thanks to @bobbya08 I get to visit this thread. It's been a great smoke. Thanks Bobby.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> With thanks to @bobbya08 I get to visit this thread. It's been a great smoke. Thanks Bobby.


Glad you liked it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

2010 LGC No. 4 for breakfast yesterday:


----------



## JtAv8tor

A bit of sanity prior to in-laws lunch day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

HDM Des Dieux '03. 
My god. I don't know how much better a cigar can get... Im experiencing euphoria with every puff. 
Tangy leather, fig, wheat bread crust, malted milk balls (Whoppers), very slight floral.


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Three Lions

Magnum 46 with Russian Caravan Tea and a good book. That's my Sunday afternoon relaxation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Three Lions said:


> Magnum 46 with Russian Caravan Tea and a good book. That's my Sunday afternoon relaxation.


Hit reply before attaching the photo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a long day i hate working on Sunday GOD"S day.



Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

This rass I believe it is. Courtesy of @JtAv8tor thank you.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCrowley39

Tonight we enjoy a custom roll and fireworks!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a sublime LRE Mar 09 Q d'O Corona on a cool and overcast Sunday evening.


----------



## Rondo

HU Majestic


----------



## socalocmatt

Been busy with a new job. First cigar on a couple of weeks. So, I cracked open a box and am enjoying this 2010 Monte GE with a glass of 2012 Duckhorn cab and enjoyed some reading.


----------



## Three Lions

My first BBF. I probably had it too soon after shipping, but although it was good, I wasn't as excited as I hoped I would be. Fortunately I have another one that I will let rest for a while.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

HDM Coronations


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced coffee back to the grind enjoy the day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Fonseca Delicias. CCs and, cubic inches.









Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Three Lions said:


> My first BBF. I probably had it too soon after shipping, but although it was good, I wasn't as excited as I hoped I would be. Fortunately I have another one that I will let rest for a while.


It took me a handful of trys to enjoy a Boli.
Get back on that horse down the road.


----------



## Three Lions

Rondo said:


> It took me a handful of trys to enjoy a Boli.
> Get back on that horse down the road.


Interesting to hear - thanks. I also had a Corona Junior that I almost enjoyed more. Everyone said the BBF was strong - but I didn't find it particularly strong - certainly not nicotine strength. And maybe medium plus in body. Somehow it seemed very integrated - hard for me to pull out many individual flavors. Dense and smooth - but a bit hard to understand. I know that sounds strange - it may be that it was still settling from the shipping. If it were a wine I'd say it was a bit "closed" and needed to "open up". But it may be, as you say, that I need to get to know the style better and refine my palate. It's certainly quite different from the other CCs I have tried. It doesn't have the "twang" for example - at least not to me.

Phew! It's hard work but someone has to do it:smile2:

TL


----------



## protekk

Last night's 2011 Party SD4 with some really Carbonated Fuzeta Double IPA:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:










Rainy evening.


----------



## bobbya08

protekk said:


> Last night's 2011 Party SD4 with some really Carbonated Fuzeta Double IPA:


Sorry wrong post


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Prince:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy evening.


You're the king of the custom rolls lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

bobbya08 said:


> You're the king of the custom rolls lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a few regular production that I put away for the long sleep. But in my somewhat overblown opinion, nothing coming from the Island is as good as the better customs right now.

This cigar has a little bite, because it's so fresh. But it also has oak, peat, and dark cherries. Lots of depth. Like a Bolivar on steroids.

The better custom rolls remind me of the old Havanas.

I have no idea how Alex is getting such great tobacco. But I have a feeling that some money is crossing palms.


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> There are a few regular production that I put away for the long sleep. But in my somewhat overblown opinion, nothing coming from the Island is as good as the better customs right now.
> 
> This cigar has a little bite, because it's so fresh. But it also has oak, peat, and dark cherries. Lots of depth. Like a Bolivar on steroids.
> 
> The better custom rolls remind me of the old Havanas.
> 
> I have no idea how Alex is getting such great tobacco. But I have a feeling that some money is crossing palms.


The few customs I have are still too young to smoke so I'm patiently waiting to try them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

No idea if this is legit or not - I bought it in Nassau, Bahamas. The band appears to check out, and the cello had a tobacco tax paid sticker on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Maxh92 said:


> No idea if this is legit or not - I bought it in Nassau, Bahamas. The band appears to check out, and the cello had a tobacco tax paid sticker on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not real, sorry. I hope that it smoked okay for you.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> It's not real, sorry. I hope that it smoked okay for you.


+1

@*Maxh92*, they don't come cello'd and that wrapper would not begin to pass muster. In fact, I've never seen a wrapper like that on even the lowest-of-the-low Cuban peso cigars. Not that they can't be ugly too, but a different kind of ugly... and certainly not on a Cohiba. And, well, Nassau is another hotbed for ripping off the tourists with fakes. Sorry!


----------



## Three Lions

My first RASS. Not my last for sure. Still a little damp in the second half since it's not rested enough from being shipped. Still good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

HdM Coronations EML ABR 15 - As my buddy @MaxG pointed out to me, these still offer up a good bit of the "mongrel", which is entirely pleasurable. I wonder if keeping them closed up tight in the tubes will help make that feelin' last. I'm sure they'll be great with some age on them, but I'm lovin' 'em just as they are in their relative youth.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and the strongest cup of coffee have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

After a long night and a rough start. I now have a coffee and part mf..









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Getting it done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TCstr8

SLR Regios










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Saint Luis Rey....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch Double Corona and a Sam Adams Boston Lager Peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Skipped my usual short filler.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a BAM Jun 12 RASS on a cool and pleasant Tuesday evening.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maxh92

curmudgeonista said:


> +1
> 
> @*Maxh92*, they don't come cello'd and that wrapper would not begin to pass muster. In fact, I've never seen a wrapper like that on even the lowest-of-the-low Cuban peso cigars. Not that they can't be ugly too, but a different kind of ugly... and certainly not on a Cohiba. And, well, Nassau is another hotbed for ripping off the tourists with fakes. Sorry!


Honestly- I figured as much. It ended up smoking decently. Nothing great. But not bad. Whoever did the band did a good job, though. It had most of the qualities of a Cohiba band. Even the embossing was done well.

Live and learn, right? Makes for a good story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Prez...


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Short Churchill A/T


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee Juice Happy Hump Day to All!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

First of a new cab of PLPC.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Late morning Mag46


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a MUR Jun 12 RA Allones Superior while Coco stands guard.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Epicure #2 Coffee Juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Such a good way to start a day off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Not a lot of time. Quint to the rescue.









Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

BCJ, ROTT


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thig said:


> BCJ, ROTT


Those are pretty good ROTT. But then again i haven't tried one with any real time on it. Mine have about 3 almost 4 months now and haven't changed much.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Alrightdriver said:


> Those are pretty good ROTT. But then again i haven't tried one with any real time on it. Mine have about 3 almost 4 months now and haven't changed much.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The box had a July 2016 date but I put the rest to bed for a while.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thig said:


> The box had a July 2016 date but I put the rest to bed for a while.


I've bombed a few of mine out and been smoking one every Couple weeks. They are great with a coffee in the morning IMHO.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Is there any difference in flavor between the BCJ and the BPC? Is it just a matter of length (so to speak?)

I've tried the BCJ but not the BPC.

TL


----------



## Alrightdriver

Three Lions said:


> Is there any difference in flavor between the BCJ and the BPC? Is it just a matter of length (so to speak?)
> 
> I've tried the BCJ but not the BPC.
> 
> TL


Good question. I've only tried the BCJ as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Three Lions said:


> Is there any difference in flavor between the BCJ and the BPC? Is it just a matter of length (so to speak?)
> 
> I've tried the BCJ but not the BPC.
> 
> TL


That was my first CC ever so I am not qualified to say.


----------



## brimy623

Vegas Robaina Famosos









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Punch & Saz...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Arrived home a bit late for a full smoke. A Parti Short hits the spot.

Twang- check
Nice oily spicy wrapper - check

Would like a slightly more open draw like the HUHC. Still a great smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

My very last '04 Romeo y Julieta Hermosos No. 2:


----------



## protekk

A sublime 2011 CoRo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F just wanted to stop in and wish everybody a great weekend.
Off to Rhode Island for a wedding see ya all on Monday.
Partagas Lusi coming along for the ride.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F just wanted to stop in and wish everybody a great weekend.
> Off to Rhode Island for a wedding see ya all on Monday.
> Partagas Lusi coming along for the ride.:vs_cool:


Enjoy..be safe

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Dip 1 listening to football with Harley.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a GLP Abr 10 R&J Mille Fleurs with a G&T on a pleasant Friday evening.


----------



## TCstr8

After dinner Party Short









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker

Tubos #2










Tight draw, but decent smoke output. Might need to bring these down to 62. They taste great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & Saz...


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & green Tea...


----------



## Randy956

This by far, the longest cigar I've ever attempted


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> This by far, the longest cigar I've ever attempted


Smoked this today it's the longest cigar I've had in a long time. Gotta be 6".









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Randy956 said:


> This by far, the longest cigar I've ever attempted


Damn I am envious, and I am not talking about a cigar.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Thig said:


> Randy956 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This by far, the longest cigar I've ever attempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I am envious, and I am not talking about a cigar.
Click to expand...

You must really like those loafers


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Three Lions

Randy956 said:


> This by far, the longest cigar I've ever attempted


Lusitania? So how was it? I have a couple waiting to recover from shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'14 Series D No 4









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'14 Monte Edmundo









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smoked one of the 2016 HUHC to test them, very late at night as the dog needed his legs stretched. Enjoyable 20-25 minute smoke. Simple at this stage but good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> Lusitania? So how was it? I have a couple waiting to recover from shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loved it. Took a while but was good. 
I've another resting and beckoning me to burn it down.


----------



## scott1256ca

Upmann Mag 54. Wonderful. There is just something about the CC's. I wish I could get them without the ridiculous tariffs and/or duties us Canucks have to pay.
Sorry for the terrible pic.


----------



## Three Lions

Randy956 said:


> Loved it. Took a while but was good.
> I've another resting and beckoning me to burn it down.


Glad to hear it. I have to be patient and let mine rest a little longer...

TL


----------



## protekk

Diplomaticos Bushido yesterday:


----------



## Wildone

Rey & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A buddy of mine broke down on the way back home. So we got some parts fixed it montie #2 never tasted so good.
Happy GOD"S day to all!


----------



## awk6898

Easy day at the firehouse and my first ever Boli PC. Happy Sunday all.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

awk6898 said:


> Easy day at the firehouse and my first ever Boli PC. Happy Sunday all.


How did you like it? And have you had a BCJ before? I've been wondering if they taste the same?

TL


----------



## awk6898

Three Lions said:


> How did you like it? And have you had a BCJ before? I've been wondering if they taste the same?
> 
> TL


Really enjoyed it. Didn't have the harshness that the BCJ had. Though I've only had 1 of each so my experience is incredibly limited.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

45 minute drive to Home Depot ...yeah might turn into a 90 minute drive haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a PUM Dic 12 RG Perla and soda on a beautiful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Wildone

M.T. & Weller highball, after mowing the grass. Minus the lemon peel & ginger ale &#128580;...


----------



## yamirstogies239

cohiba robusto birthday smoke








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

yamirstogies239 said:


> cohiba robusto birthday smoke
> View attachment 142433
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday! Picked a mighty fine smoke to celebrate.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

TCstr8 said:


> Happy Birthday! Picked a mighty fine smoke to celebrate.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


thank you TCstr8 really ennyoing it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

yamirstogies239 said:


> cohiba robusto birthday smoke
> View attachment 142433
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday. You might want to rake a closer look at the band. It doesn't look authentic to me in a number of respects:

I don't see any holograms on the gold top and bottom. There is uneven white space around the head. The checker pattern is uneven at the top. Overall print quality seems too low.

I don't mean to be rude - but I thought you would want to look into it if there was any doubt.

Here's a picture of an authentic band from my July 2016 CoRo for comparison.


----------



## yamirstogies239

Three Lions said:


> Happy birthday. You might want to rake a closer look at the band. It doesn't look authentic to me in a number of respects:
> 
> I don't see any holograms on the gold top and bottom. There is uneven white space around the head. The checker pattern is uneven at the top. Overall print quality seems too low.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude - but I thought you would want to look into it if there was any doubt.
> 
> Here's a picture of an authentic band from my July 2016 CoRo for comparison.


i see your point well my mom got it from a friend of her in cuba that works in the factory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

yamirstogies239 said:


> i see your point well my mom got it from a friend of her in cuba that works in the factory


As long as you enjoyed it then it got the job done! Hope you're having a great birthday.

TL


----------



## yamirstogies239

Three Lions said:


> As long as you enjoyed it then it got the job done! Hope you're having a great birthday.
> 
> TL


i know but now that you told me and i look at it i feel like she got ripe off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

yamirstogies239 said:


> i know but now that you told me and i look at it i feel like she got ripe off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It happens 90% of the time , so don't feel alone. It is the thought that counts.

LCDH are the letters you're looking for when purchasing.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

UBC03 said:


> It happens 90% of the time , so don't feel alone. It is the thought that counts.
> 
> LCDH are the letters you're looking for when purchasing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


this are the letters on bottom of box and this are the boxes
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I'm sorry..
la casa del habanos..

It's stores certified to sell ccs. Sorry for the misunderstanding.. Look for them when purchasing when your out of the country.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

UBC03 said:


> I'm sorry..
> la casa del habanos..
> 
> It's stores certified to sell ccs. Sorry for the misunderstanding.. Look for them when purchasing when your out of the country.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


so i got fake cubans great thats awsome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

yamirstogies239 said:


> so i got fake cubans great thats awsome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert on ccs..but I'll ask.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## yamirstogies239

UBC03 said:


> I'm no expert on ccs..but I'll ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


please because i cant believe my mom try to give me a good gift and they riped her off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> Happy Birthday! Picked a mighty fine smoke to celebrate.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk[/quote @curmudgeonista , @bpegler , @TonyBrooklyn . These look real?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

yamirstogies239 said:


> please because i cant believe my mom try to give me a good gift and they riped her off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She did give you a good gift...LIFE..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> @*curmudgeonista* , @*bpegler* , @*TonyBrooklyn* . These look real?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Based on the band, I'd have to say no, not the real deal.


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> I'm no expert on ccs..but I'll ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/quote @curmudgeonista , @bpegler , @TonyBrooklyn...
> 
> Phone went goofy on the last mention just making sure the bat signal went out..lol
> 
> Tapatalk is all crapped up.. Sorry guys.
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

yamirstogies239 said:


> this are the letters on bottom of box and this are the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on some preliminary research the CCUA box code would mean April 1999 and the Box Stamp doesn't match with what it should have been in 1999.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

The bands were quite different in 1999. Unfortunately, those are fakes.


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert on ccs..but I'll ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/quote @*curmudgeonista* , @*bpegler* , @*TonyBrooklyn*...
> 
> Phone went goofy on the last mention just making sure the bat signal went out..lol
> 
> Tapatalk is all crapped up.. Sorry guys.
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You have to close the "[/quote". Looks like you over-wrote it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kidvegas

Sucks ya got some fake ones bro. Mom tried doing right you a solid! Unfortunately made the same mistake many before and after will assuredly make. Happy Birthday anyway Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Kidvegas said:


> Sucks ya got some fake ones bro. Mom tried doing right you a solid! Unfortunately made the same mistake many before and after will assuredly make. Happy Birthday anyway Brother!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

An @UBC03 favorite courtesy @poppajon! First quint fired up before Lobsters and corn on the cob!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

yamirstogies239 said:


> please because i cant believe my mom try to give me a good gift and they riped her off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really sorry - I'm gutted. I debated whether to post or not. I think it's better if everyone learns what to look for. It's not your mom's fault obviously. The lesson for everyone is to buy from authorized outlets if you're not experienced at spotting fakes.

If you type the Robusto bar code number 000030768062 (on the bottom of the seal) into this site:

Authenticity Check | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial

you'll see that the original code was for some Romeo Y Julieta cigars.

I have a fake Esplendido that a friend bought as a box purchase on the streets of Havana. He too thought it was genuine. It happens a lot to a great many people.

Best wishes on your birthday.

TL


----------



## yamirstogies239

Three Lions said:


> I'm really sorry - I'm gutted. I debated whether to post or not. I think it's better if everyone learns what to look for. It's not your mom's fault obviously. The lesson for everyone is to buy from authorized outlets if you're not experienced at spotting fakes.
> 
> If you type the Robusto bar code number 000030768062 (on the bottom of the seal) into this site:
> 
> Authenticity Check | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial
> 
> you'll see that the original code was for some Romeo Y Julieta cigars.
> 
> I have a fake Esplendido that a friend bought as a box purchase on the streets of Havana. He too thought it was genuine. It happens a lot to a great many people.
> 
> Best wishes on your birthday.
> 
> TL


thank you sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Romeo wide solid smoke! Very box worthy!


----------



## WABOOM

Alex, perlas


----------



## Three Lions

George007 said:


> Romeo wide solid smoke! Very box worthy!


Great to hear. I have a couple of regular Churchills resting right now. They'll be my first RyJ experience. Looking forward to it.

TL


----------



## ebnash

Bolivar Belicoso compliments of @Champagne InHand when me met in NY last week. Thanks brother, it is splendid!


----------



## Three Lions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Three Lions said:


> I'm really sorry - I'm gutted. I debated whether to post or not. I think it's better if everyone learns what to look for. It's not your mom's fault obviously. The lesson for everyone is to buy from authorized outlets if you're not experienced at spotting fakes.
> 
> If you type the Robusto bar code number 000030768062 (on the bottom of the seal) into this site:
> 
> Authenticity Check | Habanos s.a - Sitio Oficial
> 
> you'll see that the original code was for some Romeo Y Julieta cigars.
> 
> I have a fake Esplendido that a friend bought as a box purchase on the streets of Havana. He too thought it was genuine. It happens a lot to a great many people.
> 
> Best wishes on your birthday.
> 
> TL


This happens monthly give or take. Someone gets a gift or gets a deal on vacation.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A El Príncipe tasted so good after a nasty culebra , which I will not make the mistake of buying ever again. There is a reason they twist these wrapper sticks for the employees to smoke. Just nasty and strong nicotine. 

I really enjoyed the little SCdLH as I watched Episode 6 of GOT. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> The bands were quite different in 1999. Unfortunately, those are fakes.


I must concur fully.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back to the grind PLPC Iced Coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> This happens monthly give or take. Someone gets a gift or gets a deal on vacation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately very true. That is why, in the world of Cuban cigars, we really buy the seller, not the cigar.


----------



## Gummy Jones

yamirstogies239 said:


> thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am a cc noob but almost posted a few concerns while salivating over your initial pictures
i decided it best to let more knowledgeable folks chime in

at the end of the day, it sounds like someone who loves you got you a great birthday gift!
your mom sounds like a great lady.
how did they smoke?
if you enjoy them then thats all that matters. 
who knows, maybe they are cohibas that were smuggled out of the factory and put in an old box with secondary market bands

if you cut one open make sure you post the pics!!!


----------



## yamirstogies239

Gummy Jones said:


> i am a cc noob but almost posted a few concerns while salivating over your initial pictures
> 
> i decided it best to let more knowledgeable folks chime in
> 
> at the end of the day, it sounds like someone who loves you got you a great birthday gift!
> 
> your mom sounds like a great lady.
> 
> how did they smoke?
> 
> if you enjoy them then thats all that matters.
> 
> who knows, maybe they are cohibas that were smuggled out of the factory and put in an old box with secondary market bands
> 
> if you cut one open make sure you post the pics!!!


they smoked great and i had no burn issues with it and as a matter of fact i opened it and there was no little bit and pieces it had leaves

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

yamirstogies239 said:


> they smoked great and i had no burn issues with it and as a matter of fact i opened it and there was no little bit and pieces it had leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


coro is on my short list to try but if i had a few i would gladly swap 1 or 2 so we could each compare
if i get ahold of some the offer will still stand 
thanks for posting the pic!

is that pic you posted just part of the partially smoked cigar (as it appears) or is that an entire unlit cigar?


----------



## yamirstogies239

Gummy Jones said:


> coro is on my short list to try but if i had a few i would gladly swap 1 or 2 so we could each compare
> if i get ahold of some the offer will still stand
> thanks for posting the pic!
> 
> is that pic you posted just part of the partially smoked cigar (as it appears) or is that an entire unlit cigar?


just part of about an inch and ahalf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

yamirstogies239 said:


> just part of about an inch and ahalf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i thought thats what it was
some times its hard to judge scale in the pics and wanted to double check


----------



## yamirstogies239

Gummy Jones said:


> i thought thats what it was
> 
> some times its hard to judge scale in the pics and wanted to double check


can they still be authentic if they have full leaves inside and not little bits and pieces even if they have a different band???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

yamirstogies239 said:


> can they still be authentic if they have full leaves inside and not little bits and pieces even if they have a different band???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


id say if you like them and they were a gift from someone you love then thats all that matters

but after that its like opening pandoras box

fakes can be original cigars (grey market or stolen) or original materials (whole leaves stolen or cuttings/sweepings rolled by actual factory workers or someone else) or similar materials that were sourced from somewhere else (like other cuban tobacco or non cuban tobacco or who knows what rolled by someone who works in the factory or someones uncle or who knows)

im sure there are plenty more options as well

im not sure going down that rabbit hole will yield much more than opinion and confusion

aside from knowing your source (most important) and the usual details (box codes, bands, roll, box, etc - also important) taste and burn are your best bets (hard to fake taste).

for the record many many b/sotl here know much more than me about cuban cigars - im just trying to help a little bit


----------



## yamirstogies239

Gummy Jones said:


> id say if you like them and they were a gift from someone you love then thats all that matters
> 
> but after that its like opening pandoras box
> 
> fakes can be original cigars (grey market or stolen) or original materials (whole leaves stolen or cuttings/sweepings rolled by actual factory workers or someone else) or similar materials that were sourced from somewhere else (like other cuban tobacco or non cuban tobacco or who knows what rolled by someone who works in the factory or someones uncle or who knows)
> 
> im sure there are plenty more options as well
> 
> im not sure going down that rabbit hole will yield much more than opinion and confusion
> 
> aside from knowing your source (most important) and the usual details (box codes, bands, roll, box, etc - also important) taste and burn are your best bets (hard to fake taste).
> 
> for the record many many b/sotl here know much more than me about cuban cigars - im just trying to help a little bit


i know and i appreciate that because i dont know much about cubans and im cuban but i didnt live there that much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

yamirstogies239 said:


> can they still be authentic if they have full leaves inside and not little bits and pieces even if they have a different band???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not the expert on Cubans that others are but I will chime in and say that not only was the band a really awful copy, but the wrapper and the roll do not look correct
At least they weren't filled with rubber and saw dust and the gift was given with the best of intentions
You can smoke them and appreciate them for that alone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm not the expert on Cubans that others are but I will chime in and say that not only was the band a really awful copy, but the wrapper and the roll do not look correct
> At least they weren't filled with rubber and saw dust and the gift was given with the best of intentions
> You can smoke them and appreciate them for that alone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably a lower end cigar with a fauxhiba band. Like you said, no floor sweepings so that's a bonus.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Epicure #2 And a brew peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Familiares while walking through the back forty. 
Ok, it's really only eight.


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Tea...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

HUPC







Like candy


----------



## Bird-Dog

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I'm not the expert on Cubans that others are but I will chime in and say that not only was the band a really awful copy, but the wrapper and the roll do not look correct
> At least they weren't filled with rubber and saw dust and the gift was given with the best of intentions
> You can smoke them and appreciate them for that alone





UBC03 said:


> Probably a lower end cigar with a fauxhiba band. Like you said, no floor sweepings so that's a bonus.


The good news is, faux though they may be, if they were bought in Cuba they are likely rolled with Cuban tobacco. And the construction looks okay from the dissection pic. As you both say, not trash and floor sweepings. So, perhaps they are on par with some of the J-O freshies that are pictured on these boards occasionally. That is to say, not a Cohiba, but not bad for a $5 or $6 cigar. Fingers crossed for @yamirstogies239 that this is so.


----------



## Bird-Dog

HdM Coronations


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch -Punch On this Tuesday morning Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Cheap and Cheerful for the ride home from work.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

awk6898 said:


> Cheap and Cheerful for the ride home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You work 3rd shift?


----------



## awk6898

Semper Noctem said:


> You work 3rd shift?


I work two 24 hour shifts a week 7am-7am. It's called a 24/48 with a Kelly... 24 on, 48 off, and then once every three weeks I get 5 days off in a row for my 'kelly day'.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

awk6898 said:


> I work two 24 hour shifts a week 7am-7am. It's called a 24/48 with a Kelly... 24 on, 48 off, and then once every three weeks I get 5 days off in a row for my 'kelly day'.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


What kind of work is that? An odd schedule.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

awk6898 said:


> I work two 24 hour shifts a week 7am-7am. It's called a 24/48 with a Kelly... 24 on, 48 off, and then once every three weeks I get 5 days off in a row for my 'kelly day'.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





Alrightdriver said:


> What kind of work is that? An odd schedule.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'd guess either a firefighter or Doctor who is on call.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alrightdriver said:


> What kind of work is that? An odd schedule.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk










.


----------



## Semper Noctem

curmudgeonista said:


> .


Yep, I think so too.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Semper Noctem said:


> Yep, I think so too.





curmudgeonista said:


> .


That sounds right.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Semper Noctem said:


> Yep, I think so too.





Alrightdriver said:


> That sounds right.


It wasn't a guess. @awk6898 has said he's a firefighter on other threads.


----------



## Semper Noctem

curmudgeonista said:


> It wasn't a guess. @awk6898 has said he's a firefighter on other threads.


Ah, well... there you have it. lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

Semper Noctem said:


> I'd guess either a firefighter or Doctor who is on call.


I've worked shifts like this before in hospitals. Also some schedules where you worked 7 days straight with 13-14 hour shifts but you had 7 days off straight. While some took mini-vacations others would pick up a second full time job to make ends meet, or if they just didn't like the spouse. Hospitals usually would give you 24-28 vacation days.

All that work could give one a treasure chest for a blessed month of vacationing as well as enjoying some expensive hobbies or paying off mortgages regally quickly.

I agree with Rondo on those little HUHCs. Just like adult candy. Pleasant and fun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## MidwestToker

I've had the pleasure of smoking a few different CCs and all have been really good. This is the first to really blow my skirt up. Like, mind blown. Got this from @JtAv8tor - thanks, bud! Do you think the longer vitolas (same RG) will taste similar? I'm now on the hunt. (This is the half corona, I think).


----------



## bobbya08

MidwestToker said:


> I've had the pleasure of smoking a few different CCs and all have been really good. This is the first to really blow my skirt up. Like, mind blown. Got this from @JtAv8tor - thanks, bud! Do you think the longer vitolas (same RG) will taste similar? I'm now on the hunt. (This is the half corona, I think).


I have enjoyed all the Upmanns I've tried so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

MidwestToker said:


> I've had the pleasure of smoking a few different CCs and all have been really good. This is the first to really blow my skirt up. Like, mind blown. Got this from @JtAv8tor - thanks, bud! Do you think the longer vitolas (same RG) will taste similar? I'm now on the hunt. (This is the half corona, I think).


The Mag 46 and 50s are similar in flavor profiles as well. But the half coronas are little crack sticks. And seem to last forever for their size !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an 09 Q d'O Corona on a pleasant and rainy evening.


----------



## bobbya08

'01 Cola.









The draw was a little tight so I thought it would be a great time to try out my new modus. Well I broke it somehow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> '01 Cola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The draw was a little tight so I thought it would be a great time to try out my new modus. Well I broke it somehow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you got the draw fixed before it broke. Mine has saved a few for me. Perhaps a pair of pliers can make the harpoon still work.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> '01 Cola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The draw was a little tight so I thought it would be a great time to try out my new modus. Well I broke it somehow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe he will send you a new one since it broke. But then again you rig hands jack shit up. Lord knows I've welded up enough of the shit you guys break all the time....lol... in fact maybe I can weld it up for you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Maybe he will send you a new one since it broke. But then again you rig hands jack shit up. Lord knows I've welded up enough of the shit you guys break all the time....lol... in fact maybe I can weld it up for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was the first time I've used it. I pushed it in and it came apart when I pulled it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Shit got serious today....been putting of burning this bad boy for awhile now. Ya I'm hooked! Fine as cigar thx @JtAv8tor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

I've tried the Partigas Short. Now to try the Long! But there's a steak dinner I have to consume first. I'll get back later with a report.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> This was the first time I've used it. I pushed it in and it came apart when I pulled it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you just got the unlucky draw.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> I think you just got the unlucky draw.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I know it's a good tool. I've never heard a bad word spoken about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Maybe he will send you a new one since it broke. But then again you rig hands jack shit up. Lord knows I've welded up enough of the shit you guys break all the time....lol... in fact maybe I can weld it up for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I promise plenty of care was taken I dang sure didn't want to ruin this cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> I promise plenty of care was taken I dang sure didn't want to ruin this cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you are going to need a mulligan on That stick... Good thing you got more than one lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Sounds like you are going to need a mulligan on That stick... Good thing you got more than one lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I managed to get it smoking good. It's a great cigar no doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> This was the first time I've used it. I pushed it in and it came apart when I pulled it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mention it to Jack..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Mention it to Jack..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I sent him a PM earlier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> I sent him a PM earlier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok..I'm sure he'd want to know.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Ok..I'm sure he'd want to know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm not in any way upset about it. Things happen it's no biggie. I may have used it wrong hell I don't know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> I'm not in any way upset about it. Things happen it's no biggie. I may have used it wrong hell I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your drilling tobacco not oil. Lol...
This popped into my mind.


----------



## bobbya08

csk415 said:


> Your drilling tobacco not oil. Lol...
> This popped into my mind.


That's hilarious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a piece of candy late night. Humidity and temps are at least tolerable now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

vegueros entretiempos from a good forum friend. These are very simple but tasty sticks. Seem worth the price so far


----------



## Three Lions

Three Lions said:


> I've tried the Partigas Short. Now to try the Long! But there's a steak dinner I have to consume first. I'll get back later with a report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Conclusion: this is a big cigar - 2h20m smoking time. Great construction. Middle third was the best. Got stronger in the last third - no surprise there. Wouldn't want one every night but was a great experience. Amazingly similar to the Short in flavor. Glad I had the steak first. Some of the benefit was undone by the half bottle of wine 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

I got a 898 off a good friend here and I loved it. Probably should have stopped at half a bottle like you 😇


----------



## Three Lions

Navistar said:


> I got a 898 off a good friend here and I loved it. Probably should have stopped at half a bottle like you &#128519;


On my list to try. And yes, it's hard to resist once the bottle is open :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee Happy hump day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

a 2010 Bolivar CE last night........always a good smoke:


----------



## pwaggs

H Upman La Casa del Habano









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wildone

U. 50 & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
HUHC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Out walkin houses and checking my crews with a little crack stick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## GOT14U

Did like this one as much as the other CC's I've had....maybe due to construction issues. Still was better then working...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


Yikes that burn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Monte 4 tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

How are those anejedos? Worth the extra cash?


----------



## bobbya08

Navistar said:


> How are those anejedos? Worth the extra cash?


This is the first one I've smoked. It's pretty good so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L.E. & water...


----------



## WABOOM

Alfredo Martinez custom, robusto. 
Phenomenal


----------



## George007

Cohiba Esplendidos & Dom 2006. Another evening in paradise


----------



## Three Lions

Wait - that label on the Dom doesn't look quite right to me...

Just kidding. You sure know how to live life!

TL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

George007 said:


> Cohiba Esplendidos & Dom 2006. Another evening in paradise


George i always said you got class!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short iced coffee.
Going through the motions this morning most likely gonna get rained out.
Have a great weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Semper Noctem

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F Partagas short iced coffee.
> Going through the motions this morning most likely gonna get rained out.
> Have a great weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


I want your life. Golf and cigars every morning? Where do I sign up? Want to adopt a 31 year old?


----------



## poppajon75

One of the fantastic cigars @curmudgeonista has hit me with. You won't have to twist my arm to get me to smoke these. Very nice Jack, thank you.
















Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I found a hidden Partí Short in the box filled with just shorts. Truly a hidden treasure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F...


----------



## yamirstogies239

bolivar number 3 gift i got while back


----------



## harley33

Super.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an 08 BCJ on a beautiful Friday evening.


----------



## Navistar

VR Unicos. VR has remained one of my favorites over a year now


----------



## Wildone

Fundy & Weller...


----------



## Wildone

P.B.P. & coffee...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Break time with my pal RASS


----------



## harley33

Alex after heavy duty thunderstorms. Beautiful now.


----------



## bpegler

harley33 said:


> Alex after heavy duty thunderstorms. Beautiful now.












Nice evening for an Alex...


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.C. & Tea...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

upmann mag 46. Good, but I think it needed more time. It was a trade, and I'm not sure how old it is. Not very I'd guess.


----------



## WNYTony

Fonseca Deldias


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good friends


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.P. & Tea... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I'm in love


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

VR anny while the girls do some crafts for the oldest's dorm room. Thursday is the day she becomes a college freshman. Going to be a tough week for all.


----------



## Wildone

Simone & Saz...


----------



## Rondo

Sig IV
First from an '11 box. 
Sweet hay, green tea and brown sugar.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> Sig IV
> First from an '11 box.
> Sweet hay, green tea and brown sugar.
> 
> View attachment 144937


What bolt is that big? Did you find that at the top of Jack's bean stalk?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Can anyone recommend a good short smoke CC, RG less than 40 and around 4 inches. I need something to smoke around 20 minutes while I walk the dog.


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '10 R&J Mille Fleurs on a beautiful Monday evening.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A 3 pack of Monte No.4 over the trip to college town this weekend. Loved them. HUHC during the new moon tonight. Bugs everywhere. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Thig said:


> Can anyone recommend a good short smoke CC, RG less than 40 and around 4 inches. I need something to smoke around 20 minutes while I walk the dog.


Montecristo #5 and Rafael Gonzalez Perlas... both 4x40

Or go to CCW and plug your numbers in...

https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/cigar/search


----------



## Fusion

Thig said:


> Can anyone recommend a good short smoke CC, RG less than 40 and around 4 inches. I need something to smoke around 20 minutes while I walk the dog.


Dont know if i can recommend them because i just got them today but the size seems to be what your looking for, Hoyo de Monterrey Du Marie, 3.9x30


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & Saz...


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Montecristo #5 and Rafael Gonzalez Perlas... both 4x40
> 
> Or go to CCW and plug your numbers in...
> 
> https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/cigar/search


Ron has highly recommended or enjoyed the ERdM sticks that are shorter and of thinner ring gauge for Winter. 
As for the Monte No.5s, I need to buy a couple of boxes of these as I really like the Monte flavor profile.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

curmudgeonista said:


> Montecristo #5 and Rafael Gonzalez Perlas... both 4x40
> 
> Or go to CCW and plug your numbers in...
> 
> https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/cigar/search


Thanks for the link, I will look into it.


----------



## Thig

Fusion said:


> Dont know if i can recommend them because i just got them today but the size seems to be what your looking for, Hoyo de Monterrey Du Marie, 3.9x30


Thanks, I will do a little reading and may give them a try. Let me know if you try one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Waiting for a dang update to my Jeeps Uconnect system. These vehicles today have way to much interconnection. 

Smoking a little HUHC. I thought they would be done long ago. USB connection and download. 

Just a water but I'm starving now. Great little cigar though. 


Tapatalk is not loading picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed me a quickie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying an '03 RG Panetela on a pleasant evening.


----------



## Wildone

Escep & Weller...


----------



## Piper

harley33 said:


> VR anny while the girls do some crafts for the oldest's dorm room. Thursday is the day she becomes a college freshman. Going to be a tough week for all.


A bittersweet moment. Congratulations to you and your college freshman. May be hardest on her younger sister.


----------



## harley33

Piper said:


> A bittersweet moment. Congratulations to you and your college freshman. May be hardest on her younger sister.


It is going to be tough on the youngest no doubt. They are best friends. I'll have my hands full with Mama Bear too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The end of a SCdLH El Principe. Just water this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.P.C. & water...


----------



## Thig

Wildone said:


> B.P.C. & water...


What a peaceful setting for a cigar.


----------



## Randy956

RASS with a pale ale. 









I've had these RASS a couple of months now. I never imagined how much better they could get with some RH adjustment. They are. 2016 vintage. I'm really digging them now.


----------



## harley33

Espy.


----------



## Randy956

Champagne InHand said:


> Waiting for a dang update to my Jeeps Uconnect system. These vehicles today have way to much interconnection.
> 
> Smoking a little HUHC. I thought they would be done long ago. USB connection and download.
> 
> Just a water but I'm starving now. Great little cigar though.
> 
> Tapatalk is not loading picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk does that to me often.


----------



## ebnash

Smoking a Montecristo No 2 Petit in the hotel Gazebo with ice water. There is some cloud cover this afternoon so it's only 102.


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> Waiting for a dang update to my Jeeps Uconnect system. These vehicles today have way to much interconnection.
> 
> Smoking a little HUHC. I thought they would be done long ago. USB connection and download.


You must have an android phone cause my wife's wrangler needs a U Connect update since she got a new phone. Bluetooth will not pair. What a pain


----------



## Wildone

H.C. & Weller...


----------



## Three Lions

RyJ Churchills. My first RyJ. I liked it. Fairly quick smoke for its size. Got some of that "twang" but also a nutty flavor. Also something almost like pine - at least to me. I have a second one to sample but so far there are other CCs I've tried that are more box-worthy.

TL

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Three Lions said:


> RyJ Churchills. My first RyJ. I liked it. Fairly quick smoke for its size. Got some of that "twang" but also a nutty flavor. Also something almost like pine - at least to me. I have a second one to sample but so far there are other CCs I've tried that are more box-worthy.
> 
> TL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some bullys from RyJ that have that almost pine taste to them. I wasn't a fan. I just give them the evil eye now when i open that tup lol.

Edit.. Wasn't paying attention to Which thread This was the ones i had we're nc's oops .. I should learn to read

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alrightdriver said:


> I have some bullys from RyJ that have that almost pine taste to them. I wasn't a fan. I just give them the evil eye now when i open that tup lol.
> 
> Edit.. Wasn't paying attention to Which thread This was the ones i had we're nc's oops .. I should learn to read


Yep, different animal entirely. No relationship whatsoever. Not even as close cousins as Stan Lee and Bruce Lee!


----------



## Alrightdriver

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, different animal entirely. No relationship whatsoever. Not even as close cousins as Stan Lee and Bruce Lee!


Yep. I'm at work and checked in for a min.. Like now.. and didn't read lol. Oops.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

HUCM in the hotel gazebo again. About 104F and drinking ice water. Peaceful and quiet at the moment after a crap-filled day.


----------



## Wildone

P.D. # 1 & Saz...


----------



## UBC03

HUHC while on my way to Mickey Dees to grab a heart attack in a sack.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC for me as well this morning. These are becoming a favorite quick smoke. I had 2 El Principe yesterday. Good smokes as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> HUHC while on my way to Mickey Dees to grab a heart attack in a sack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Don't forget the extra cholesterol!! It's only a small upcharge.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Don't forget the extra cholesterol!! It's only a small upcharge.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Don't worry.. I got the hash browns to put on my steak, egg, and cheese bagel.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Treating myself today.


----------



## TCstr8

'14 Punch Punch









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

ebnash said:


> HUCM in the hotel gazebo again. About 104F and drinking ice water. Peaceful and quiet at the moment after a crap-filled day.


The struggle is real!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Raining like hell here, messing up my Friday cigar on the deck.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cool day here. Just another El Principe. It's almost time to pull my box of RASCC up to the Shorts box to make room for more HUHCs coming in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '12 RASS to start off the weekend.


----------



## Three Lions

Got home later so chose a BCJ to finish the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## George007

Partagas d


----------



## George007

Romeo watching a sunset in paradise


----------



## Wildone

M.D. & coffee...


----------



## Three Lions

Two for one post this morning.

I tried my second HUHC with coffee this morning. The first was ROTT but this one had rested and showed me why you all call this a crack stick! It's perfection. The flavor, construction, burn and draw are all amazing. Even the band comes off easily! I have one more left of the three I got in my sampler. I will be ordering a box today.










I was less excited by the Mag 46 I had the other day. The draw was a bit tight and at its best it was great but both the burn and the flavor seemed inconsistent. Wanted this to be a box purchase but not yet for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Three Lions said:


> Wait - that label on the Dom doesn't look quite right to me...
> 
> Just kidding. You sure know how to live life!
> 
> TL


Thank you sir


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a '99 VR Clasico on a beautiful Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Jordan23

BBF

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Prince:


Quickie smoke tonight?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

RASS tonight. Has hoped it would be enough for me to order a box. Alas the draw was tight. Will have to try more singles before committing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Cracked wrappers are a bummer... But it gives me an excuse to smoke from a fresh 50 cab...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Three Lions said:


> RASS tonight. Has hoped it would be enough for me to order a box. Alas the draw was tight. Will have to try more singles before committing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you had to cut most of the cap off to get a draw, maybe you need to try a Modus tool, it could have been plugged.


----------



## Three Lions

Thig said:


> Looks like you had to cut most of the cap off to get a draw, maybe you need to try a Modus tool, it could have been plugged.


Yes - I did cut off most of the cap. It didn't help that much. The draw remained tight throughout the whole stick so I'm thinking it was just a tight pack rather than a plug somewhere. It also became soft and spongy quite early on in the smoke. It was with all my other cigars at 65% RH so it wasn't wet before I smoked it.

TL


----------



## Champagne InHand

I headed downstairs to grab an HUHC then thought a second. Rough night. I am trying to smoke through the remainder of the El Príncipes. 









A strange evening last night. My wife took me to some animal adventure. I wasn't thrilled because of no smoking and a crappy Google maps route through Prison City USA aka Attica, but I met this cheerful camel named Randy and had a good time.

I also recognized where we were at so an easy ride home.

Here is a shot of me with Randy the camel. 









He was acquired from a bankrupt micro circus. He had been bottle fed as a baby and loved to hang out with the humans.

I'm normally not a camel fan. Most have personality traits that aren't becoming. Lol! All in all decent night. Glad it's a cool but sunny Sunday now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus

Enjoying a Q d'O Corona on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Golf today.. We won the back , I won my division in a tie breaker..

Gave my buddy one of those 70x 80 asylum monstrosities, he loved it









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig




----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished an HUHC. The 2 additional boxes should be here next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

I know who won but.. im about to watch the fight from last night.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Johnn'y O Custom on this hot afternoon


----------



## Three Lions

In honor of the Vigia review by @Pandyboy I lit up a Trinidad Reyes. Great little stick especially after a few months rest.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

H. 56 & Saz...


----------



## Three Lions

ERDM Choix Supreme. Flawless construction with unctuous smoke. Now that's box-worthy. Only problem is my usual sources are out of boxes! Oh the irony. Ah well, patience is a virtue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Three Lions said:


> In honor of the Vigia review by @Pandyboy I lit up a Trinidad Reyes. Great little stick especially after a few months rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm glad it inspired you. Great smoke!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'12
Cashews and sweet butter. 
Time smoothes.


----------



## bpegler

9 1/2" of Cuban goodness:










Reynaldo Maravilla.

These have a closed foot, so the initial burn is always a bit wonky.

This bundle has some really nice wrappers.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> 9 1/2" of Cuban goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynaldo Maravilla.
> 
> These have a closed foot, so the initial burn is always a bit wonky.
> 
> This bundle has some really nice wrappers.


Close to a foot! Got it!

(j/k)


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> Close to a foot! Got it!
> 
> (j/k)


I do have a weakness for closed and shaggy feet. Just saying...


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> I do have a weakness for closed and shaggy feet. Just saying...


Don't tell Dino!

I smoked an MMC this afternoon. Wouldn't even show up in the picture you took. :serious:


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't tell Dino!
> 
> I smoked an MMC this afternoon. Wouldn't even show up in the picture you took. :serious:


         

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.C. & Saz...


----------



## Champagne InHand

I enjoyed a HUHC. So much I decided I wasn't done. I thought I would compare it to a 10 year old Monte No.3.

No comparison though. Maybe it's the age or the crop but the Monte #3 tastes drier. Less fresh.

I've always believed that most Montecristo smoke better with just a few years on them.

The full Corona doesn't suck but it is slowly taking shape. Very different (un-Monte like) flavor profile than even the more recent No 2, Edmundo, PE, No.4 No.5 purchases, which I thoroughly have enjoyed.










So anyhow I've decided that this source is not for me anymore. I just can't trust the QC. It is what it is.

I'll most likely use these as demonstrations to other local CC enthusiasts on what not to expect from a Montecristo purchase.

I've had some seriously questionable cigars in Niagara Falls and even Toronto. I wonder if these were even real Habanos as they are just too different from all of my other experiences. Luckily I've just bought a few boxes over the years from this source.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Ramon Allones 2015


----------



## JtAv8tor

Regional for the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cletus

Thoroughly enjoying an after-dinner R&J Mille Fleurs on a pleasant Tuesday evening.


----------



## Wildone

VI & Saz...


----------



## Gummy Jones

The cigar was just here a couple minutes ago


----------



## bobbya08

I figured I'd set fire to this no. 2 for my birthday and the fact that it's been 10 days without a cigar for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Not having much luck with my second BBF. This one had rested but started off with an impossible draw. Ended up chopping off he whole head. The draw improved significantly but the burn wasn't ideal. It had moments of excellence but they came and went. Maybe it needed much more rest than the other sticks I got in the same batch. I'll get some more singles at some point and revisit this one. No box for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> Not having much luck with my second BBF. This one had rested but started off with an impossible draw. Ended up chopping off he whole head. The draw improved significantly but the burn wasn't ideal. It had moments of excellence but they came and went. Maybe it needed much more rest than the other sticks I got in the same batch. I'll get some more singles at some point and revisit this one. No box for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found these good bit of time to settle down or you end up with bizarre burn pattern.

I try to lit my Habanos with a match or basic lighter unless there is some wind. It help to get the wrapper lit evenly but even then the BBF can act up. Now like Gummy ousted I had one of these early this morning.

Just candy from Cuba. 









I don't know why my phone wants to turn this sideways.

H.Upmann cigar bands are so beautiful.

I wish the equally elegant Partagas cigar band was a touch thicker. Both have such deep reds with gold and white.

Simple yet elegant. I tire of too many NCs with big bold wrappers that have a cigar that disappoints.

I'm usually not a huge fan of Habanos with double bands but I've had a few that were really good and justified that extra charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

U.H.C...


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo in the rain:










We are getting some of the outer bands of Harvey here in East Tennessee.


----------



## droy1958

Well, we're celebrating our 26th anniversary today, so I'm having a Punch Coronations tonight thanks to @curmudgeonista. I've got it surrounded by some pipes that I've been working on......


----------



## droy1958

bobbya08 said:


> i figured i'd set fire to this no. 2 for my birthday and the fact that it's been 10 days without a cigar for me.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


hb2u......


----------



## Wildone

UMundo & Weller...


----------



## Three Lions

Good night all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Wildone said:


> UMundo & Weller...


Which Weller expression? Also, that is a manly pour!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive #5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning drive #5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


F150 for the win.


----------



## Wildone

Semper Noctem said:


> Which Weller expression? Also, that is a manly pour!


This go was a few fingers of 12, go to on the bar for around 25 $ is a bargain...


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. While dog walking I ran into my postman. Loved that he had a package for me and stopped to get a signature while I was down the street. No cigars but a watch I had been waiting in. Seiko SARX045.

When I'm done with the candy I will be carefully opening my box from Tokyo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Wildone said:


> This go was a few fingers of 12, go to on the bar for around 25 $ is a bargain...
> View attachment 147161


I like the twelve as well, but the 107 is my favorite of the three. I love them all though - you have good taste my friend.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Monte 4 as an afternoon smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Regios waiting on the Buckeyes / Indiana. Some wheated Weller to pass the time. Good suggestion David !


----------



## Westside Threat

JtAv8tor said:


> Regional for the evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How's this coming along?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Westside Threat said:


> How's this coming along?


I greatly enjoyed it, only had a couple of them so will keep an eye out for some more for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

2015 not too bad at all, getting better for sure










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Santos custom, (a shaggy foot corona)
WOW!!! This this has ultra twang. This is a mouthwatering RAISIN bomb with woodiness. It has the antique store note that I love. This is the kind of cigar that I can tell was horrible when it was fresh. I can taste what used to be bitter. Its extremely good. 
Courtesy of an anonymous brother.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first tubo number 2 courtesy of @JtAv8tor









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Demitasse 
Happy and safe Friday, everyone.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Grabbed a quick HUHC thanks to @bobbya08


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing up these nice little El Principe shorts.

Very nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A. & green Tea...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Three Lions

Just me, the Pacific Ocean and a Partagas Short.

And a boat of course...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

HUHC for an afternoon break. This one is off a little, but still okay-ish.

Out of curiosity I ran up my August numbers by marca, now that the month has been put to bed. Just an average month overall with 65 smoked, including 2 NC's and a JO. Percentages are mostly in-line with inventory.

11 Partagas 17% 
8 H. Upmann 12% 
7 Bolivar 11% 
7 Hoyo de Monterrey 11% 
5 Vegueros 8% 
5 Romeo y Julieta 8% 
4 Montecristo 6% 
4 Rafael Gonzalez 6% 
3 Ramon Allones 5% 
2 Fonseca 3% 
1 Quai D'Orsay 2% 
1 Juan Lopez 2% 
1 Vegas Robaina 2% 
1 San Cristobal 2% 
1 Diplomaticos 2% 
1 El Rey del Mundo 2% 
1 JO Custom 2% 
2 NC 3% 
65


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> Just me, the Pacific Ocean and a Partagas Short.
> 
> And a boat of course...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't get much better. I hope it's not a Panga boat. I love being out on the Pacific. It's been far too long. I was tempted to go out when in Poneloya but the boats were very small.

Just an HUHC on a chilly afternoon. Slacking rather than mowing. Contemplating going to watch local HS football with friends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Monti


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> HUHC for an afternoon break. This one is off a little, but still okay-ish.
> 
> Out of curiosity I ran up my August numbers by marca, now that the month has been put to bed. Just an average month overall with 65 smoked, including 2 NC's and a JO. Percentages are mostly in-line with inventory.
> 
> 11 Partagas 17%
> 8 H. Upmann 12%
> 7 Bolivar 11%
> 7 Hoyo de Monterrey 11%
> 5 Vegueros 8%
> 5 Romeo y Julieta 8%
> 4 Montecristo 6%
> 4 Rafael Gonzalez 6%
> 3 Ramon Allones 5%
> 2 Fonseca 3%
> 1 Quai D'Orsay 2%
> 1 Juan Lopez 2%
> 1 Vegas Robaina 2%
> 1 San  Cristobal 2%
> 1 Diplomaticos 2%
> 1 El Rey del Mundo 2%
> 1 JO Custom 2%
> 2 NC 3%
> 65


Okay, now we know why you're such a font of knowledge on CCs!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Knocking back another El Principe with some Guinness. A 4 cigar day.

Man I'm missing my daughter. Sliced my finger prepping dinner.

As per the norm here as the Sun gets forthrr and farther down the skyline and the daylight becomes scarcer and scarcer, the alcohol consumption rises as do some other vices.

I just need to keep up a decent amount of walking and eating properly. At least that's what I tell myself to justify my actions. That and start taking the Vitamin D pills again. .

At least NCAA football is back as well as English PL football. Soon we will be at playoff baseball as well.

I guess I'm getting old. It's the normal course of events.

Thanks to Jack for recommending The Vegueros. I'm quite looking forward to trying them.

Other than RoMa Craft and a few select others, my desire to enjoy the Habanos has increased so much. I like the consistent expectations even if there is a snafu here and there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P. & water...


----------



## Rondo

E2


----------



## Three Lions

Champagne InHand said:


> It doesn't get much better. I hope it's not a Panga boat. I love being out on the Pacific. It's been far too long. I was tempted to go out when in Poneloya but the boats were very small.
> 
> Just an HUHC on a chilly afternoon. Slacking rather than mowing. Contemplating going to watch local HS football with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bigger - 54' trawler - pretty stable.

Gotta like those HUHCs.

TL


----------



## Wildone

88 & coffee...


----------



## protekk

A couple over the last two days. First up a 2014 Upmann Royal Robusto courtesy of a fine BOTL. Thanks bud it was pretty dam good!



Last night was a 2014 RyJ Churchill also smoking fantastic:


----------



## Three Lions

BCJ in a popular harbor on a holiday weekend. Glass of Ballast Point Even Keel to accompany.

Hope everyone in th US is enjoying their holiday weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Three Lions said:


> BCJ in a popular harbor on a holiday weekend. Glass of Ballast Point Even Keel to accompany.
> 
> Hope everyone in th US is enjoying their holiday weekend.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Catalina ?


----------



## Three Lions

Wildone said:


> Catalina ?


Half Moon Bay - on a record breaking hot weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Puffing on a Bolivar PC, I had buried away in the short stick humidor. Sort of losing its flavors. I had left this out with very little humidity upon returning from Nica. I didn't see it in a box I was tossing. Rehydrating hasn't been successful. 

No picture as I'm using the tablet. It's just not as vibrant as most Habanos, particularly Bolis. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> Half Moon Bay - on a record breaking hot weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my home beach for surfing and body boarding when in high school or home from University. We lived just over the hills in Foster City. Just follow route 92 towards the Bay.

Big White Shark area. I have seem many there in my day. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Champagne InHand said:


> That was my home beach for surfing and body boarding when in high school or home from University. We lived just over the hills in Foster City. Just follow route 92 towards the Bay.
> 
> Big White Shark area. I have seem many there in my day. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad to be on your home turf. I'm going to be here all week. Temps should start to drop down to seasonal norms. Since you know HMB you'll be shocked to know it was 94F here today!

TL


----------



## Three Lions

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you think? Did you like it? I have had one of the two I bought - I was impressed. Not a lot of transition for such a big cigar - but it kept me interested the whole time.

TL


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> HUHC for an afternoon break. This one is off a little, but still okay-ish.
> 
> Out of curiosity I ran up my August numbers by marca, now that the month has been put to bed. Just an average month overall with 65 smoked, including 2 NC's and a JO. Percentages are mostly in-line with inventory.
> 
> 11 Partagas 17%
> 8 H. Upmann 12%
> 7 Bolivar 11%
> 7 Hoyo de Monterrey 11%
> 5 Vegueros 8%
> 5 Romeo y Julieta 8%
> 4 Montecristo 6%
> 4 Rafael Gonzalez 6%
> 3 Ramon Allones 5%
> 2 Fonseca 3%
> 1 Quai D'Orsay 2%
> 1 Juan Lopez 2%
> 1 Vegas Robaina 2%
> 1 San Cristobal 2%
> 1 Diplomaticos 2%
> 1 El Rey del Mundo 2%
> 1 JO Custom 2%
> 2 NC 3%
> 65


I'm fascinated by the diligence you display. Kind of reminds me of Sam Rothstein running the Tangiers on Casino.


----------



## Slowpokebill

HUPC while dove hunting.


----------



## Sprouthog

Three Lions said:


> What did you think? Did you like it? I have had one of the two I bought - I was impressed. Not a lot of transition for such a big cigar - but it kept me interested the whole time.
> 
> TL


Lusi's are box worthy, specially when you have time for a long smoke.

Other vitolas I enjoy are the hdmdc, rag, bcg and esplendido.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Front porch sittin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> Glad to be on your home turf. I'm going to be here all week. Temps should start to drop down to seasonal norms. Since you know HMB you'll be shocked to know it was 94F here today!
> 
> TL


Yep. Friends in the hills of San Mateo posted 100F. Unheard of on the SF peninsula. "The coldest Winter I ever spent, was a Summer in San Francisco .' -Mark Twain.

Almost nobody has air conditioners on the peninsula above Palo Alto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just enjoying a morning HUHC. 
These are such a treat to smoke. A daily smoke for sure. I had 5 boxes I bought for Winter. Now down to 4.5 without it dropping into the 40s yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Champagne InHand said:


> Just enjoying a morning HUHC.
> These are such a treat to smoke. A daily smoke for sure. I had 5 boxes I bought for Winter. Now down to 4.5 without it dropping into the 40s yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one left from the three I got as singles. But as you know I have more on the way. 2 boxes of HUHC, 1 of BCJ and 1 of Parti Shorts. That will give me close to 100 quick smokes to keep me going. Maybe some will even get the chance to age!

TL


----------



## protekk

My oldest turns 9 today. SO last nights choice was an easy one because I only have one per year: EMA September 2008 Por Laranaga Belicosos Extra from her birthday box!


----------



## Wildone

# 2 & green Tea...
Happy Sunday...


----------



## Three Lions

Sprouthog said:


> Lusi's are box worthy, specially when you have time for a long smoke.
> 
> Other vitolas I enjoy are the hdmdc, rag, bcg and esplendido.


Good to know. If the second is as good as the first I can see a box in my future.

TL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Tried to smoke this thing! Had to toss it tho 
 life to short for a $hitty burnin cigar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its 105 here and this Johnny "O" Baby Salomon is behaving itself and tasting delish


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

After. breakfast RASS with morning coffee


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. Nice morning smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F Partagas short iced coffee.
> Going through the motions this morning most likely gonna get rained out.
> Have a great weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


Got into a bad car wreck thunderstorms all day one bad one washed out road. Thank God no one got killed on the mend thanks to all that reached out to me. Nice to be back .:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Be-hike 52 hanging at a friends BBQ Happy Labor Day to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got into a bad car wreck thunderstorms all day one bad one washed out road. Thank God no one got killed on the mend thanks to all that reached out to me. Nice to be back .:vs_cool:


Nice you have ya back..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

An '09 Partagas Lusi last night:


----------



## JtAv8tor

First one for the day with my 3 or 4th cup of coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Tea...


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> First one for the day with my 3 or 4th cup of coffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That called super charged lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Crack stick on a much cooler Labor Day afternoon. Temps have dropped by over 20F and most of the boats have headed back to their home ports. Time for some quiet relaxation with Herr Upmann.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of @poppajon75
Thanks brother.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## poppajon75

WABOOM said:


> Courtesy of @poppajon75
> Thanks brother.


Hope you enjoyed it. I believe that is one of the 2011 I had. Well, I still have one left. The best RGP I've had to date.

Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it. I believe that is one of the 2011 I had. Well, I still have one left. The best RGP I've had to date.
> 
> Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


It tasted nice and mellow. Very good.


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day celebration.
I personally think i got brain damage :vs_laugh:
Partagas short black coffee i gotta say a bet chilly today.
Old man winter i stretching his legs methinks.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Found a book while on vacation, enjoying it and a HUHC before heading home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Found a Parti Short I stashed away. I have one more and these are smoking so nicely. With Guinness and a touch of water. However the cigar is so pleasing I just need to wet my lips now and again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tony I'm glad to hear you are on the mend. I hope the Caddy is fine as well. It was a horrible Labor Day weekend here at least in our little area of our Suburban ROC nook. 2 separate car accidents with fatalities just one main road away and one was a guy just walking his dog and crossing a street as I often do. Then we had a domestic dispute turn into a police hunt of an armed suspect where our neighborhood was locked down with everybody inside with locked doors as the police and K-9 units tracked and caught the nutter. 

I hope you mend well and that either the vette or Caddy can be salvaged too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Champagne InHand said:


> Found a Parti Short I stashed away. I have one more and these are smoking so nicely. With Guinness and a touch of water. However the cigar is so pleasing I just need to wet my lips now and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice - I have a box on the way. Definitely worth having plenty of these on hand.

TL


----------



## bobbya08

2012 CORO this morning before our Boston trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 D&D Iced Coffee kinda warm over night and muggy this A/M
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Breakfast cigar today. HUHC. 









These may not be the prettiest stubbies when it comes to "a gorgeous wrapper," but consistent good smoke pops to mind and saving $35-$40 a box over Media Coronas makes perfect sense, even though I need to try some of the MMCs to be sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Late last night felt like a smoke, decided 3 weeks was long enough for me to try these.
HDM Du Marie, great 40 min smoke, loved it, only 24 left lol


----------



## scott1256ca

Coronations. Mmmmmm...


----------



## WABOOM

Wow, ROTT and it's terrific.















That burned phenomenally. Mouth watering.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Make it a double

So good when it hits your lips


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Mag 50 POU Jun 13










Draw was on the tight side, so used the modus for the first time. Draw opened up and smoke output increased .


----------



## Champagne InHand

El Principe.









Taking in some Coltrane on Pandora while smoking this little gem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Custom  courtesy of a good brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Beautiful burn and ash on this as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Saz...


----------



## poppajon75

Fonseca at work.









Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

3 HUHC in a row for the day. I have to say I can't believe how easy it is to love such a small cigar. The 44rg makes this one.

I'll have big expectations for the MC when I light one up. 
With leftover white wine (Riesling,) from dinner and ice water.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> 3 HUHC in a row for the day. I have to say I can't believe how easy it is to love such a small cigar. The 44rg makes this one.
> 
> I'll have big expectations for the MC when I light one up.


MMC's are different. Not necessarily better; not necessarily worse; just different. If you are expecting them to be an elevated HUHC, you may be disappointed.

OTOH, if you're looking for a smaller format in the same vein as other modern Montecristo releases such as the Edmundo series then you should be quite happy with them. IMO the #5 remains the small-format champion in an old-school Montecristo profile, though.


----------



## Wildone

U. 46 & Weller...


----------



## Three Lions

CoRo tonight. Haven't had one in a while. Wow they really are well constructed!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Three Lions said:


> CoRo tonight. Haven't had one in a while. Wow they really are well constructed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> 3 HUHC in a row for the day. I have to say I can't believe how easy it is to love such a small cigar. The 44rg makes this one.
> 
> I'll have big expectations for the MC when I light one up.
> With leftover white wine (Riesling,) from dinner and ice water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love The Media Coronas went through two boxes like that. Can't wait for them to go back on sale. The HUHC are a great smoke to. With winter coming MC, HUHC, Partagas Shorts, are all i really smoke unless BPC go on sale LOL!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
MC Petite #2 with a couple of run away friends from Florida staying with us.
May GOD keep everyone in the path of the storm safe.:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love The Media Coronas went through two boxes like that. Can't wait for them to go back on sale. The HUHC are a great smoke to. With winter coming MC, HUHC, Partagas Shorts, are all i really smoke unless BPC go on sale LOL!:vs_cool:


I have 2 boxes of HUHC and 1 each Parti Shorts and BCJ on the way. Not that winter really slows down my cigar smoking.

TL


----------



## bpegler

Early afternoon H Upmann Magnum 56 EL 15:










I'll get to watch the Volunteers play later today with my son, who is visiting from his home in Florida. He has evacuated, obviously.

We don't have to worry about storm surges here in Tennessee.

For those Floridians who are staying put, please stay safe. This storm is really pushing a ton of water. Remember that you can hide from the wind, but not the storm surges.


----------



## Wildone

T.V. & green Tea...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Bcj. The longer these sit the better they taste. And they are still petty young.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Time to relax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Late night PAC-12 football after early English Premier League win for MC, whine I decided to follow last year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Corona & Weller...


----------



## UBC03

This had much more nic kick and pepper than I would of expected. Of course it could of been the fact I was pretty dehydrated and drained after ten hours of work in the heat.lol

Great smoke regardless.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.S & coffee, early morning hike... Happy Sunday...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

H. Upmann on this cool, windy, and rainy Sunday morning. Tomorrow we get pummeled by Irma.:frown2:


----------



## GOT14U

A good stick, quiet morning, and a book....I can dig it. Oh and it's below 90 degrees.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

UBC03 said:


> This had much more nic kick and pepper than I would of expected. Of course it could of been the fact I was pretty dehydrated and drained after ten hours of work in the heat.lol
> 
> Great smoke regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Remember my first Cuban experience that I posted here? It was with this same cigar (different vitola) that you gifted me right after I joined Puff. My comments and experience was the exact same. I also remarked that it was very spicy/peppery. You didn't believe though, did ya Jack?:wink2: I loved it too and was very shocked to get those flavors and strengths from what most people think of as not typical for that brand.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> This had much more nic kick and pepper than I would of expected. Of course it could of been the fact I was pretty dehydrated and drained after ten hours of work in the heat.lol
> 
> Great smoke regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think you have a giant cigar beetle infestation lol. Regular cigar beetles don't leave holes that big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

L.G.C #2 & coffee...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 3 for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Partagas serie P No.2 from @curmudgeonista. First time with this and can't wait!

Thanks again Bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas... I'm a fan.


----------



## GOT14U

Wildone said:


> L.G.C #2 & coffee...


How are these too the NCs....I know everyone will say apple to oranges but I'm talking nuances. Stronger, Weeler, smoother?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Apples to onions, Bro.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> Apples to onions, Bro.


Lol... how did I know this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

This was probably my first real one, courtesy of @ForceofWill. It was earlier this summer but I was waiting for the clock to be up to be able to post here. Moon-rise at Nags Head - same spot my wife and I have been going for 20 years


----------



## Shunamaji

Siglo II and some local whiskey









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

GOT14U said:


> How are these too the NCs....I know everyone will say apple to oranges but I'm talking nuances. Stronger, Weeler, smoother?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although I do smoke NCs from time to time I have not tried that particular one.
This CC is soft with subtle complexities, copious amount of smoke. As the years
pass, its allure becomes more defined. IMO...


----------



## Wildone

Simone & Tea...


----------



## GOT14U

Finishing off the evening! Gonna throw in a pic of one good lookin boy! Ladies watch out!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just the regular short El Principe and a HUHC. I'm bringing up another box of the HUHC along with a box of RASCC to sit in the shorts only humidor. 

Fall is coming early here. Cold nights. I might get enough Chardonnay juice for a gallon of sparkling wine. Otherwise the grass is growing like it's early May. Strange to see the seasons reverse but it will be my 15th year in total watching NY State go through the change. 

I am just prepping everything for the cold months. I trust our Florida, Texas and Gulf brethren are faring well. I know those in the W/SW can't foresee Autumn yet. Hang in there guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Got a couple of beauties in this weekend: First a '14 Cohiba Espy. Great smoke perfect construction:



For the Giants game a 2012 Party Series E2 courtesy of a fine BOTL THese are my 2nd favorite Partagas next to the 898. Strong, rich and just an all around winner:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents:vs_cool:
BPC coffee and juice peace to all!


----------



## bobbya08

Nice trinidad to start the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Forgot to post this yesterday afternoon. Epi 2 and Russian Caravan Tea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Veguero ROTT. 
Cuban and Canadian pairing well tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:










We're getting some of the bands from Irma all the way up here in Tennessee. Plus it's quite cool.

The cigar keeps me warm!


----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie, these are great but just a little too small, should be good for a 40 min smoke when it gets cold


----------



## Rondo

Grandioso


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fusion said:


> HDM Du Marie, these are great but just a little too small, should be good for a 40 min smoke when it gets cold


I saw a close relative but just a bit thicker for a very close price. Save the thin ones for the cold months coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

No. 4 this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

HUHC ULE MAR 15 ROTT. Angels Envy on the side.

What a little firecracker. Left me wanting more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Up and at 'en a little earlier than usual this time of year. It's supposed to be a warm 80F day here.

RASCC with iced tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

My last HUCM and smoking just as tasty as the 1st


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC after dinner with both Guinness and water. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Pannie & water...


----------



## scott1256ca

Actually from Sunday. Serie E #2


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas Short ROTT from MAR 15.

Awesome. Fantastic open draw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

This little guy today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> This little guy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto, this afternoon. It's decent out so maybe a bigger stick to enjoy later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Today I had a monti #4 and like the others in this batch, had a horribly tight draw so I decided to deconstruct it. It's got lots of bits and pieces in it and not all "long" filler. They used the accordion method of bunching but they rolled in lots of small bits. 








Quality control isn't a high priority with this stick.
I'm doing to take apart a whole one to confirm that. I'm disappointed in the construction of this Monti.
The binder, wrapper, seco and ligero were all long. But as you can see, lots of smaller bits to make up volume of the stick.


----------



## Three Lions

Randy956 said:


> Today I had a monti #4 and like the others in this batch, had a horribly tight draw so I decided to deconstruct it. It's got lots of bits and pieces in it and not all "long" filler. They used the accordion method of bunching but they rolled in lots of small bits.
> 
> Quality control isn't a high priority with this stick.
> I'm doing to take apart a whole one to confirm that. I'm disappointed in the construction of this Monti.
> The binder, wrapper, seco and ligero were all long. But as you can see, lots of smaller bits to make up volume of the stick.


I've been working my way through a 5x3 pack of Monte 4s and have to admit I've been a bit underwhelmed. Perhaps they don't have enough age on them - they're at least a year old as I recall though.

TL


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Randy956 said:


> Today I had a monti #4 and like the others in this batch, had a horribly tight draw so I decided to deconstruct it. It's got lots of bits and pieces in it and not all "long" filler. They used the accordion method of bunching but they rolled in lots of small bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality control isn't a high priority with this stick.
> I'm doing to take apart a whole one to confirm that. I'm disappointed in the construction of this Monti.
> The binder, wrapper, seco and ligero were all long. But as you can see, lots of smaller bits to make up volume of the stick.


Damn it - I finally pull the trigger on CC and it's none other than MC#4s. I thought I made a "safe choice".
.
FML


----------



## Randy956

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn it - I finally pull the trigger on CC and it's none other than MC#4s. I thought I made a "safe choice".
> .
> FML


You did right. They are good cigars. Just some draw impossibly tight.


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> I've been working my way through a 5x3 pack of Monte 4s and have to admit I've been a bit underwhelmed. Perhaps they don't have enough age on them - they're at least a year old as I recall though.
> 
> TL


Mine are 2015.


----------



## Randy956

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn it - I finally pull the trigger on CC and it's none other than MC#4s. I thought I made a "safe choice".
> .
> FML


I took an H Upmann apart and it was all long filler and hand bunched. I was surprised the monti had so many small bits in it.


----------



## Three Lions

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn it - I finally pull the trigger on CC and it's none other than MC#4s. I thought I made a "safe choice".
> .
> FML


Don't worry - I haven't experienced draw problems much myself. It's more the profile isn't doing it for me. And that's a totally personal thing - I'm still learning my palate. It's a long, tough job, but someone has to do it!

TL


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> Don't worry - I haven't experienced draw problems much myself. It's more the profile isn't doing it for me. And that's a totally personal thing - I'm still learning my palate. It's a long, tough job, but someone has to do it!
> 
> TL


H. Upmann and RA are my faves so far. I've got cohiba Maduro waiting for me. I'm thinking next spring before I tag into those.


----------



## Three Lions

Randy956 said:


> H. Upmann and RA are my faves so far. I've got cohiba Maduro waiting for me. I'm thinking next spring before I tag into those.


I'm with you on H. Upmann. I've only had a couple of RASS and still reserving judgement. I had a 5 pack of Cohiba Siglo II and they didn't do anything for me, but the Robustos are in my wheelhouse. Partagas has my number - I like the P2, D4, Lusitanias and Shorts so far. Of the Monte line it's only the #2 that is a repeat buy for me.

TL


----------



## Randy956

I need to try partsgus and bulivar.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #2's and #4's are probably the two highest volume Cubans made. Consequently, they're produced in quite a few different factories, yielding results that are all over the board. The most consistent thing about them is their inconsistency. 

Nevertheless, when they're good, they're grrrrreat! So I keep buying them hoping I can get just one phenomenal box out of every three or four. As long as the others don't totally suck, it's okay. Oh, and playing the box-code game can improve your chances. And while age will sometimes help, it's still hit & miss. I've got some ARG 14's right now that are passable and some GEO 15's that are spectacular! Go figure.


----------



## Wildone

G.E. & Saz...


----------



## ebnash

Randy956 said:


> H. Upmann and RA are my faves so far. I've got cohiba Maduro waiting for me. I'm thinking next spring before I tag into those.


H Upmann Coronas Major for the win. Cheap as chips and never fail to delight. Reminds me that i need to order another box.

Haven't had a Ramon Allones stick yet but definitely interested in trying the Small Club Coronas or Specially Selected.


----------



## Randy956

The CM is one I smoke sparingly. I could burn the whole box in a week so I have to limit myself. 
The RASS is a smoke I hope you like. I love em.


----------



## bobbya08

ebnash said:


> H Upmann Coronas Major for the win. Cheap as chips and never fail to delight. Reminds me that i need to order another box.
> 
> Haven't had a Ramon Allones stick yet but definitely interested in trying the Small Club Coronas or Specially Selected.


Can't go wrong with either of those imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

It's been a tough morning for smoking for me. I started out with a nicely aged Monte Especiale and it was so tight even the modus couldn't fix it. I tossed it and fired up this HdM and it's been a chore to smoke also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> It's been a tough morning for smoking for me. I started out with a nicely aged Monte Especiale and it was so tight even the modus couldn't fix it. I tossed it and fired up this HdM and it's been a chore to smoke also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps third time will be the charm?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Alrightdriver said:


> Perhaps third time will be the charm?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


This HdM is getting better now. I'm not chunking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

bobbya08 said:


> This HdM is getting better now. I'm not chunking it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always good news.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> It's been a tough morning for smoking for me. I started out with a nicely aged Monte Especiale and it was so tight even the modus couldn't fix it. I tossed it and fired up this HdM and it's been a chore to smoke also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poking tight cigars never works IMHO. Best to pre light draw test them. If to tight wrap in plastic bag place in freezer for a couple of weeks. Pull out test draw repeat as necessary. Even with this method sometimes you will find the need to drop the R/h into the 50's before it is smokable best of luck!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie #2 on the way to a dinner party !:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Poking tight cigars never works IMHO. Best to pre light draw test them. If to tight wrap in plastic bag place in freezer fore a couple of weeks. Pull out test draw repeat as necessary. Even with this method you will find the need to drop the R/h into the 50's before it is smokable best of luck!
> 
> :vs_cool:


Thanks for the info Tony. I thought maybe because of the shape was the reason it started tight. It did loosen up a bit but not what I would call acceptable. I still finished though, I wasn't chunking 2 cigars this morning lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Poking might not do much. But a tool that removes some tobacco certainly does. Just have to be careful and go slow, opening a channel progressively to avoid popping the wrapper.

Full disclosure: My company produces the Modus line of cigar tools. I use them nearly every day myself and can attest to their usefulness. The latest version, the Modus II, has a barbed hook like a harpoon on the end of the draw tool skewer that will removed tobacco quite efficiently and correct the draw on almost any overfilled or plugged cigar. Sometimes it takes patience, and as I said, you need to work in a little at a time. But this is not the same concept as the old pokers that simply pushed the filler aside only to have it re-expand as soon as you extracted the poker.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Petite Montie #2 on the way to a dinner party !:vs_cool:


No party short, T?


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.R.Ex. & Saz...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A 2011 VR Unicos paired with som Oskar Blues Hotbox porters for Thursday Night Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F PLPC DD Coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

SoCal Gunner said:


> Damn it - I finally pull the trigger on CC and it's none other than MC#4s. I thought I made a "safe choice".
> .
> FML


Send them to me. I'll fix the problem. I haven't had trouble with Montecristo with just some exceptions. I think they are one of the best cigars young 1-5 years. The problem is that No.4&2 are made all over and can be tight but smoking it at the right humidity really helps. The tighter the roll the lower the humidity. I've had good luck with 65 and lower. I do have some No.3 that will need to be dropped into the high 50s.

Remember most CCs are very different from rolled NCs. One the thinner ring gauges you don't want to suck in hard or too much. Otherwise you will force the burn to turn to garbage or just plug up entirely.

Best of luck with them No.4s are one of my favorite. Though saying that I am really liking the 44rg on the Media Corona but PCs tend to seem a great cigar.

Monte MC this morning. It's the first from a young box so I'm going gently with the pull.

Very tasty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Little guy


----------



## GOT14U

Getting ready for yard work. Finally nice outside!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Quick epicure this morning with the coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Boli no. 2 with La Calombe Monaco coffee


----------



## Three Lions

HUHC and the Puget Sound. Great start to the day. (Not to mention the coffee and chocolate croissant out of shot!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & coffee...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Loving the Monte MCs. A bit less nicotine than the HUHC but great morning/mid-day cigars. A No.4 like cigar with no draw issues in modest humidity while the wife and daughter enjoy parents weekend at Binghamton U.

I'm just chill in' after a 2:30am return from a local neighborhood bar that was great. Congrats to the US ladies football (soccer) team for their road win in NZ. Great match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Saturday treat A No.4


----------



## Rondo

Hu#2


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Bret. & Saz...


----------



## GOT14U

A shorty and some Vex Vodka with sum peach cobbler! Good way to end the night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Had a long night at work. Ran a 3yo kid who had a pretty rough seizure... Needed some cheering up and this cheap and cheerful is performing as described. Gotta get this mood turned around to set up for MY 3 year old's birthday party this afternoon. Thanks to @bobbya08 for the mood boost.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Inspired by @awk6898 . To me, these are much better than Quintero.


----------



## bobbya08

'12 CORO, sadly this is my last one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> Inspired by @awk6898 . To me, these are much better than Quintero.


I like em both..very different profiles

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

2013 RASCC for my second rainy morning before in laws lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

oops


----------



## Three Lions

Puget Sound again. This time with a Partagas Short to keep me company. I'm constantly amazed at how good these small Cubans are. No compromise on flavor at all. Much better value than many NCs in the same price range.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Three Lions said:


> Puget Sound again. This time with a Partagas Short to keep me company. I'm constantly amazed at how good these small Cubans are. No compromise on flavor at all. Much better value than many NCs in the same price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree totally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.d.C. 3 & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## Fusion

WABOOM said:


> Inspired by @awk6898 . To me, these are much better than Quintero.


I just ordered a box of those, never had one before


----------



## Kidvegas

A little gem from @JtAv8tor I'm guessing this particular is a RASS....please correct if wrong!

Really a nice cigar JT thanks bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> A little gem from @JtAv8tor I'm guessing this particular is a RASS....please correct if wrong!
> 
> Really a nice cigar JT thanks bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RASCC ( small club Corona) tasty little things, if it's from me it's a 2013 also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Had one myself this morning as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> RASCC ( small club Corona) tasty little things, if it's from me it's a 2013 also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That was gonna be my other guess. And yes definitely you who sent this my way. Seriously appreciated its very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Having a burn issue with this but still good


----------



## WABOOM

I wanted to smoke one these on the same day as the JLP. 
I do prefer the JLP


----------



## Champagne InHand

RASCC after coming home from parents weekend. While down there I loved smoking 3.5"x44rg while relaxing in the BnBs front porch.

Glad to be home though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig




----------



## bobbya08

Enjoying my last night home for awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> Puget Sound again. This time with a Partagas Short to keep me company. I'm constantly amazed at how good these small Cubans are. No compromise on flavor at all. Much better value than many NCs in the same price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I very much miss living on the Kitsap peninsula. I miss the Puget Sound region in general including the weather. The Peninsulas, the various islands have countless treasures including plenty of bald eagles, the whales, especially Orcas as well the bountiful fresh salmon and crab and the relaxing ferry rides not to mention the occasional submarine sightings. Great urban/suburban life with fantastic food/ adult beverage options ❤❤❤

The only MC that IMO come close are the RoMa Craft Intemperance Charity, Intrique an Whiskey Rebellion when The can be found on sale for at least 25% off. The Illusione Epernay Le Petit when deeply discounted is another and the small Caldwell Gibraltar Jamon Jamon, if you can still find them.

CCs minutos, half coronas and MF are such a bargain and are all quite tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> I wanted to smoke one these on the same day as the JLP.
> I do prefer the JLP


And they're 40$ cheaper

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

After lunch and return from in laws smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

A well deserved smoke in celebration of a successful Speed Goat/antelope/pronghorn hunt.


----------



## bobbya08

Slowpokebill said:


> A well deserved smoke in celebration of a successful Speed Goat/antelope/pronghorn hunt.


Where's the pics of the goat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

bobbya08 said:


> Where's the pics of the goat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. That Monti was an after dinner smoke. I pan seared some back strap steaks in a brown butter sage sauce for dinner in camp last night. He is a decent buck but not trophy class. He sure does taste good.

After the kill I always remember to honor the game and give thanks for what the animal has sacrificed. I just hope this old hunter will be forgiven for what he has taken.


----------



## bobbya08

Slowpokebill said:


> Here you go. That Monti was an after dinner smoke. I pan seared some back strap steaks in a brown butter sage sauce for dinner in camp last night. He is a decent buck but not trophy class. He sure does taste good.
> 
> After the kill I always remember to honor the game and give thanks for what the animal has sacrificed. I just hope this old hunter will be forgiven for what he has taken.


Very nice. I'm a avid hunter as well and I try to do the same. I'd love to bow hunt a goat one day. It's on my bucket list of hunts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

du Prince


----------



## GOT14U

Slowpokebill said:


> Here you go. That Monti was an after dinner smoke. I pan seared some back strap steaks in a brown butter sage sauce for dinner in camp last night. He is a decent buck but not trophy class. He sure does taste good.
> 
> After the kill I always remember to honor the game and give thanks for what the animal has sacrificed. I just hope this old hunter will be forgiven for what he has taken.


Man your killing me back strap steak fresh off the kill, a CC....don't get much better. Where did all this take place? Looks like WY...if so that will be the nail in my coffin, so want to move back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sig VI?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> And they're 40$ cheaper
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Wow, I just look up prices for 50ct. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sprouthog

bobbya08 said:


> Sig VI?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Great smoke but a rough burn on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sprouthog said:


> Yes. Great smoke but a rough burn on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a few '07 sig VI tubos on the way from a buddy. I haven't tried one yet these will be my first ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

D.C. & Saz...


----------



## protekk

A 2012 ERDM Aniversario courtesy of a fine BOTL with some Captains Daughter for sunday football.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> After lunch and return from in laws smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I vaguely remember there being a no foot/ feet exposed policy around here :vs_laugh:



Slowpokebill said:


> A well deserved smoke in celebration of a successful Speed Goat/antelope/pronghorn hunt.


Bill you consistently take the best photo's and you look like your having a hell of a great time!:vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Death wish Valhalla and a HUHC! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS coffee toast juice peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC. Back from the morning walk. 









Paired with cold ice water. Such wonderful little sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

GOT14U said:


> Man your killing me back strap steak fresh off the kill, a CC....don't get much better. Where did all this take place? Looks like WY...if so that will be the nail in my coffin, so want to move back!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll make you feel a little better. We are hunting on the Parker Mountain unit of Central Utah which is just east of Loa, Utah. It is high desert; 8300 ft at camp. Nights have been in the upper 20s and we've had a bit of everything when it comes to weather...rain, snow and perfect sunny cold a crisp Fall days.

I'm home today to cut up my antelope and get it in the freezer. Plus the traveldor and liquor cabinet needed to be resupplied.

I'm headed back down to camp mid week to help my buddy get his speed goat. He is holding out for a really trophy until near the end of the hunt. Then it will be all about putting meat in the freezer.


----------



## Wildone

P.S. & water...


----------



## Randy956

Cohiba. 
Tasty little buggers.


----------



## Fusion

Johny-O Baby Salomon, love em


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 out of a fresh 10 ct box very nice:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956

Cohiba nub. I could smoke these one after another.


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide. Super good smoke and box worthy! Picking up another box soon!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Slowpokebill said:


> I'll make you feel a little better. We are hunting on the Parker Mountain unit of Central Utah which is just east of Loa, Utah. It is high desert; 8300 ft at camp. Nights have been in the upper 20s and we've had a bit of everything when it comes to weather...rain, snow and perfect sunny cold a crisp Fall days.
> 
> I'm home today to cut up my antelope and get it in the freezer. Plus the traveldor and liquor cabinet needed to be resupplied.
> 
> I'm headed back down to camp mid week to help my buddy get his speed goat. He is holding out for a really trophy until near the end of the hunt. Then it will be all about putting meat in the freezer.


Nice. I graduated from the University of Utah back in early 1992. Officially Class of 1991, but the Gulf War slowed my progress just a bit.

I've hiked all over those mountains especially in the West Desert near/in Dugway Proving Grounds and Camp Williams, in the Army and the Eastern, Northern and Southern ranges just because they are so beautiful and I loved to backpack and hike in my younger days. Enjoy and remember these great days.

Tonight's cigar is a Veguero. 









This probably needs another year of rest in the humidor. Still not a bad cigar now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 's landed today very nice oily wrappers.
Smoking one now before my birthday celebration.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildone

P 2...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wind died down enough for me to
Enjoy a RASCC tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Treating myself to this HDM Du Marie tonight


----------



## gunnersguru

a nice bolivar royal coronas boxed may 16


----------



## ebnash

Excuse the crappy iPad pic. RyJ MF outside my hotel in Orange County. Great little smoke. I can't imagine these getting any better.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 coffee juice fall is upon us :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo MC. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Montecristo #5 with a few years on it. Tasty smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 Lagunitas Maximus Ale:vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull

*Nice and mild*









But isn't living up to expectations


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Montecristo MC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you liking these? I've got a box but have yet to fire one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.B.P. & Weller...


----------



## protekk

2014 Eslavo with some Melvin 2x4 IPA last night:


----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> How are you liking these? I've got a box but have yet to fire one up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually like them better than the HUHC. Pricy but really a tasty cigar. Young is good for these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black after a Brooklyn Bagel with cream cheese lox and all the trimmings. Happy Holidays to all that practice the Jewish Faith. :vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Epi especial TOS abr 16, young but tasty. Perfect draw and construction, impressive from la corona factory.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 and some wine with friends celebrating their holiday.:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Picture of a short shaggy foot for Jack:










Alex Prince after the flames:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another Monte MC. Needed a shortie tonight.

These are perfect enough with just ice water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Picture of a short shaggy foot for Jack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Prince after the flames:


LOL! Very nice Bob (NPI).

Don't tell Dino. He hates shaggy feet.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L.E. & Weller...


----------



## protekk

'12 Hoyo No.1 with a couple Daisy Cutters for TNF:


----------



## Wildone

Cano P.R. & coffee...


----------



## Thig




----------



## Piper

20014 RyJ Churchill on a blustery, drizzly afternoon. Can't complain about the smoke though!


----------



## Rondo

Jorgito Mons '16. 
Dry boxed 5 days.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Okay fellow puffers I've decided to spend a week on the island. I have acquired over time a mishmash of different sticks; some I know, some I don't. So I may need some help identifying some of these.

All comments / suggestions are welcome, because I don't know what the heck I'm doing over here.

Ok, to start things off, the oft talked about H.Upmann Magnum 46 from @Ranger0282, with "LUB 15" on the label.


----------



## Ranger0282

SoCal Gunner said:


> Okay fellow puffers I've decided to spend a week on the island. I have acquired over time a mishmash of different sticks; some I know, some I don't. So I may need some help identifying some of these.
> 
> All comments / suggestions are welcome, because I don't know what the heck I'm doing over here.
> 
> Ok, to start things off, the oft talked about H.Upmann Magnum 46 from @*Ranger0282*, with "LUB 15" on the label.


 That's GOLD right there !!!!!!!!!!

On The Eight Day, GOD Created The H. Upmann 46 Mag......It's So Good, HE Had To Rest A Day..


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ranger0282 said:


> That's GOLD right there !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On The Eight Day, GOD Created The H. Upmann 46 Mag......It's So Good, HE Had To Rest A Day..


So, you're saying you like them? Haha - I'm dying over here. Thank You Dave - Much appreciated.


----------



## Wildone

S.P.C. & coffee...


----------



## talisker10

Hdm coronations, started with sweet cocoa notes and typical hdm spice, very nice.


----------



## TCstr8

Petit Allones









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Montecarlo


----------



## Bird-Dog

Piper said:


> 20014 RyJ Churchill on a blustery, drizzly afternoon. Can't complain about the smoke though!


Wow! Good to know they're still gonna' have cigars...


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> Wow! Good to know they're still gonna' have cigars...


Haha! Since I can predict the weather, would you like to know what the Dow closed at? :doh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2 this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good times with a good friend


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hdm Du Marie


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 3 tonight !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner

JtAv8tor said:


> Round 3 tonight !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn!


----------



## Piper

Gummy Jones said:


> Good times with a good friend


Judging by the camera angle I'm guessing you and your friend had too good a time!:grin2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

BBF with Johnny Walker Black. The last one I had from the same box about 5 months ago had no flavor. This one has deep beautiful flavor and aroma. It shows the effect of rest, perfect weather and a dozen other intangibles. (Maybe it's the effect of the lichen on my side-table after a rainy spring.)


----------



## Gummy Jones

Piper said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good times with a good friend
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by the camera angle I'm guessing you and your friend had too good a time!
Click to expand...

Lol
No comment


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Robusto on the way to the airport peace to all on God's day:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning treat courtesy @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Morning treat courtesy @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 Johnny O with a cup of Kona,


----------



## GOT14U

This one just started to fall apart, and I wasn't impressed with the flavor. A bit to mild for me. Also grabbed a little HUHC to finish the night.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 3 for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have loved these so much I invested in another 2 boxes.

Now I have the balance of 4 and another 4.5 of the HUHC which was my morning cigar to get me through the colder weather.

However it is unusually warm here and will be through Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Last night a 2009 Diplomaticos No.4 and some Oscar Blues:



Today a 2010 Bolivar CE for me and a Bolivar PC for little bro for the Giants game:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

My week on this side of the forum continues with this cigar from @JtAv8tor


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.D. & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee juice just another manic Monday peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. Enjoying this cigar before the day heats up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'06 Panatela gifted from one our classiest Brothers here.


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas MF. ( That would be Millie Fleur. I know some of you would have fun with that)









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla, semi closed foot:










After the flames:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another HUHC goes up in smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, going to need some help with this one - beyond "Monte Cristo", idk which one it is. Got this as a Karma Strike way back when from @azmadurolover - hope he sees this notification and logs in.


----------



## Thig

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, going to need some help with this one - beyond "Monte Cristo", idk which one it is. Got this as a Karma Strike way back when from @azmadurolover - hope he sees this notification and logs in.


I would guess a No. 2.


----------



## protekk

Thig said:


> I would guess a No. 2.





SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, going to need some help with this one - beyond "Monte Cristo", idk which one it is. Got this as a Karma Strike way back when from @*azmadurolover* - hope he sees this notification and logs in.


Yep a Monteccristo No. 2 from the La corona factory "EML" I believe. How'd it smoke @SoCal Gunner


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Weller...









That good...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

ERDM Choix Supreme ROTT.

Very happy with this. Even at only 6 months old and and ROTT it was superb. The burn was a bit off but that's no surprise since these are semi box pressed and packed in like sardines. I'm sure with some rest they're just going to get better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

protekk said:


> Yep a Monteccristo No. 2 from the La corona factory "EML" I believe. How'd it smoke @*SoCal Gunner*


Oh my gosh, it smoked really well.

One thing I'm noticing is that the ash seems to be "blacker" on this side if the forum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Coffee Juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

The HUHC seem to be forcing their way into my hands. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

SoCal Gunner said:


> One thing I'm noticing is that the ash seems to be "blacker" on this side if the forum.


Which is why the NC industry invented the myth that a white ash is the ultimate indication of a fine cigar. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

RASCC. Coming around but I wouldn't buy more shorts of RA. Too many better options. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Which is why the NC industry invented the myth that a white ash is the ultimate indication of a fine cigar. :vs_laugh:


Well its really not a myth more of a partial truth. White ash is an indication of a higher than normal Magnesium content in the soil. This yields what is to be considered by many a very fine wrapper especially in Dominican cigars. That's why the Opus X line always burns bright and white. That being said a personally can't stand Dominican tobacco. It has i strong metallic after taste to me. To each his own YMMV:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 after some Dogs at Nathans in Coney Island. What a nice couple of days temps in the high 80's low 90's. Hard to believe snow will be here soon.:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Romeo ??


----------



## LeatherNeck

Jose Piedra


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> Jose Piedra


How was that? i have some on the way


----------



## Rondo

Reynaldo Robusto 
IMO, his best.


----------



## Fusion

The last of these unfortunatley


----------



## SoCal Gunner

curmudgeonista said:


> Which is why the NC industry invented the myth that a white ash is the ultimate indication of a fine cigar. :vs_laugh:


I'm so glad you posted that because I was going to start an entire new thread on the subject . I had heard that and was worried my cc's weren't stored properly or something.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, next up is this Punch from @curmudgeonista (removed from tubo for storage, but saved band) marked ALT FEB 13.

Is keeping track of the Factory Code and Date like keeping track of Wine? ie a certain vintage may be better than others? How much does the Factory come into play?


----------



## LeatherNeck

Fusion said:


> How was that? i have some on the way


Ummmm, with all due respect to whomever sent it to me (I'd have to look at my records), it was uneventful. It just left me wanting more from it. I have a heavy palette so tbat may be the issue, along with it being my first of the brand. I don't have many Cubans so I smoke them on rare occasions. YMMV, just being honest about my experience. Sorry that I can't give you more than that...:frown2:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

LeatherNeck said:


> Ummmm, with all due respect to whomever sent it to me (I'd have to look at my records), it was uneventful. It just left me wanting more from it. I have a heavy palette so tbat may be the issue, along with it being my first of the brand. I don't have many Cubans so I smoke them on rare occasions. YMMV, just being honest about my experience. Sorry that I can't give you more than that...:frown2:


Well put. I'd rather have an honest opinion any time. Plus, your individual feelings on a cigar do nothing to taint the thoughtfulness and generosity of the Gifter.


----------



## Fusion

LeatherNeck said:


> Ummmm, with all due respect to whomever sent it to me (I'd have to look at my records), it was uneventful. It just left me wanting more from it. I have a heavy palette so tbat may be the issue, along with it being my first of the brand. I don't have many Cubans so I smoke them on rare occasions. YMMV, just being honest about my experience. Sorry that I can't give you more than that...:frown2:


I did ask before i ordered them and got both good and bad reviews on them, they were on sale so i did pull the trigger on them, no big loss if they are duds, Thank you


----------



## bobbya08

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, next up is this Punch from @curmudgeonista (removed from tubo for storage, but saved band) marked ALT FEB 13.
> 
> Is keeping track of the Factory Code and Date like keeping track of Wine? ie a certain vintage may be better than others? How much does the Factory come into play?


How did you like the punch? I've actually never smoked one yet. I have some punch 48's just haven't tried one yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a Montecristo media Corona. I'm shocked how fast I burned through a box of HUHC. Really a bargain stick when comparing, unless you can find them on sale. But Monte's are my sweet spot right now. 

Too dark for Picts with the tablet. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying a Montecristo media Corona. I'm shocked how fast I burned through a box of HUHC. Really a bargain stick when comparing, unless you can find them on sale. But Monte's are my sweet spot right now.
> 
> Too dark for Picts with the tablet. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When I get home I'm gonna crack open my box of Monte MC's just because of you lol. They're 2015 so they should be pretty good I hope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Hoyo & Weller...


----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> When I get home I'm gonna crack open my box of Monte MC's just because of you lol. They're 2015 so they should be pretty good I hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure like them. Of course like the HUHC this is my favorite size. I think the Monte's smoke just fine young. Mine were 2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

SoCal Gunner said:


> Well put. I'd rather have an honest opinion any time. Plus, your individual feelings on a cigar do nothing to taint the thoughtfulness and generosity of the Gifter.


That's one thing you will always get from me. I will be respectful to the gifter (the generosity in this group is amazing) and honest about my experience. Sometimes I get chided for it but oh-well.



Fusion said:


> I did ask before i ordered them and got both good and bad reviews on them, they were on sale so i did pull the trigger on them, no big loss if they are duds, Thank you


Not calling them duds; just too mild for my liking I guess. Probably more of a morning cigar as the body, flavor, and strength were on the mild side.(guess I could have said that in my original post) Again, I know nothing about the brand itself so I can't give you anything other than the one experience. Hope they work out for you though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black Brooklyn Bagel with all the trimmings. Happy Hump Day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I mistakenly grabbed a H.Upmann Connie A as I went downstairs to get a Mag 50.










I will be as honest as possible on what a huge disappointment the expense Connie A's are. I know they need another 2 years in the box and will only get better, but for now these are boring. It burns wonky and this is my second of this cabinet, and I really paid attention to lighting it properly.

No real flavors to it but earthy tobacco with a hint of salt. I should have had my glasses in as I knew these needed major rest.

If you want a great H.Upmann for the same cost, buy 3 boxes of the HUHC and do your happy dance. If you must have a Robusto then buy the basic Connie and pocket that Benjamin. That or buy the Petit Robusto or grab some Mag 46.

I am trying to make the best of an unfortunate situation, but for now these sticks have absolutely no personality.

If this was a first date, I would have the cell ring and make up an excuse to drive her home and end the night.

These are not inexpensive, so save your money or exercise extreme patience. Hopefully the turn around with time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bird-Dog

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, next up is this Punch from @*curmudgeonista* (removed from tubo for storage, but saved band) marked ALT FEB 13.
> 
> *Is keeping track of the Factory Code and Date like keeping track of Wine? ie a certain vintage may be better than others? How much does the Factory come into play?*


Sometimes the factory code matters; other times it doesn't. There are a lot of small peripheral factories, as well as a few main ones; too many to track them all by code (and the codes are changed periodically). Typically the main factory for the brand is preferable; and many of us endeavor to at least identify those by code(s).

For example, you'll probably notice mention of the LUB coded H.Upmanns from 2014 (maybe late-2013 thru mid-2015, at which time the code changed to MEG). That's the H.Upmann factory. It's not that you can't/won't get a good Mag46 or HUHC out of other factories, but the main factory seems to be the most consistent and have marginally better QC.

Then there are cigars where there's really no "main factory". Montecristo #4's, for example, are produced in a wide range of factories just to keep up with demand. If you get a good box of them you may want to seek out more with the same code, even if it's one you really can't match up to a particular factory by name. That Punch Punch is a good example too. I have no clue which factory ALT stood for, but they were pretty good (as Punches go, anyway - not my favorite marca).

And, of course, dates matter when it comes to aging or knowing when it's looking like time to break open a box you've had resting. And, sure, some years are remembered more fondly than others, though I don't know that they're as well documented as with wine - more anecdotal among CC enthusiasts.


----------



## pwaggs

Partagas Serie P No. 2









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 and PSD#5 back to back after lunch by the water down the bay. I guess i really am a Party Whore:vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit

Pleasantly surprised on how enjoyable this one is. A couple odd burn spots in the construction, but the flavor and smoothness was quite good. Thank you very much Bobby, do you know if this had any age on it?


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> Pleasantly surprised on how enjoyable this one is. A couple odd burn spots in the construction, but the flavor and smoothness was quite good. Thank you very much Bobby, do you know if this had any age on it?


Yes sir that one is from 2013.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

bobbya08 said:


> Yes sir that one is from 2013.


Thanks, I think I will get some of these to age.


----------



## bobbya08

blackrabbit said:


> Thanks, I think I will get some of these to age.


They're pretty cheap too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Next up, Juan Lopez. No further information.

I can tell you that it's a ridiculously tight draw... where's my modus?


----------



## BillH

FLOR De Rafael Gonzalez Petit Corona I do believe.

Tight draw on this one too @SoCal Gunner

The Monte #5 I had last week was really tight tambien.. MUst be quality control, easier to loosen out Than tighten in? Idk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo Media Corona. A nice way too end the day and our warm streak.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

tonybrooklyn said:


> psd#4 and psd#5 back to back after lunch by the water down the bay. I guess i really am a party whore:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC DD Iced Java peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided to treat myself to an early morning Montecristo Petit No.2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Decided to treat myself to an early morning Montecristo Petit No.2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would you compare these to the no. 2's? Are they pretty similar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> How would you compare these to the no. 2's? Are they pretty similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar. These from 2013 burn quite nice. Not as rich as some that I have from 2015. Really I like the MC, No.4 a lot. Regular No.2 can be decadent but seem more hit and miss. I definitely feel that different harvest play a big role in the better Montes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> Similar. These from 2013 burn quite nice. Not as rich as some that I have from 2015. Really I like the MC, No.4 a lot. Regular No.2 can be decadent but seem more hit and miss. I definitely feel that different harvest play a big role in the better Montes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree on the No. 2's the ones I have smoked have been very hit or miss. The few aged ones I've tried have all been pretty great cigars. I've only tried a handful of 4's so I'm not sure on those yet. I have a box of petite edmundos and a box of MC's that I've yet to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

HdM Regalos









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

RyJ Petit Julieta


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Ok, I'm not hip with all the abbreviations, so here is a Flor De Rafael Gonzalez..

Don't worry guys, my week on the CC side is almost over with a couple more cigars.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> I agree on the No. 2's the ones I have smoked have been very hit or miss. The few aged ones I've tried have all been pretty great cigars. I've only tried a handful of 4's so I'm not sure on those yet. I have a box of petite edmundos and a box of MC's that I've yet to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a box of Edmundos just aging in the Cuban section.

Today I actually removed all NCs out of my short box (humidor,) I bought way back from jdom58. Its Cubans only now. I dumped out a box of HUHCs to keep the other shorts and Petit Robustos company.

I ordered another 2 boxes of the HUHC last night and they have left for my place already. Smoke what you enjoy. Rest what needs resting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoyo O Boyo!

Thanks Jack! @curmudgeonista
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying the nice temps and breeze tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## protekk

First smoke of the day yesterday was a 2011 Upmann Connie No.1. Still a solid smoke with some nut, cedar and cream. Draw was a bit loose and tons of smoke production:



And checked in on my 2015 HDM Epicure No. 1. for Thursday Night Football. Love these cigars. Some wood and chocolate notes and a tighter draw than the Upmann.Paired up with a Melvin 2X4 DIPA


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and Coffee juice T.G.I.F!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC and cold tea. I will be switching over to hot tea in the coming weeks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Demi Tasse


----------



## Randy956

It's a RASS Kinda day. 








I dropped it and knocked off the cherry. Dang it. Re-light!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Demi Tasse
> 
> View attachment 153857


Are these still your go to cigar when weather turns chilly? Not a bad day here for thinner rg cigars until it started raining. We needed the precipitation though badly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> Are these still your go to cigar when weather turns chilly? Not a bad day here for thinner rg cigars until it started raining. We needed the precipitation though badly.


The may have been at one time,D. Now they're my "got 20 minutes and a cigar would be great" sticks. 
Love them on the deck after breakfast. 
My cold weather sticks are an HUPC, BPC, or Parti Short. 
The electrician is coming soon to put lights and electric in the shed. My days of down jacket and sleeping bag on the gravity chair may be over.


----------



## harley33

#1










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

ROTT today, the jury is out, ill give em a short rest


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Hope this smokes as good as it looks!


----------



## Wildone

Monte & Weller...


----------



## Three Lions

The chocolate croissant is long gone but the HUHC still has a lot to give. Perfect start to the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

# 4 & coffee...


----------



## GOT14U

Hangin with John and a HUHC this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Joining you guys with the cigar and coffee thing - seasonal DW (nutmeg over pumpkin) with a Monte #4.


----------



## Fusion

A Por Larranga today, much better than yesterdays smoke, very nice it is ROTT


----------



## StillPuffin

RASS with some Angel's Envy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Pleasant cigar as the sun goes down.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC to end the afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L. & Weller...


----------



## Three Lions

Petit Edmundo (also with Angels Envy @StillPuffin)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Nice evening around the fire pit..I don't know how to get the camera to take pics in the dark so here's the before pics..nubbed em both..
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> ROTT today, the jury is out, ill give em a short rest


Can't really expect much bro its a yard Gar!:surprise:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Pyramid out of the selections special presentation.
After brunch with my nieces and nephews.
Enjoy GOD"S day all! Peace my brothers.


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas Short with home roasted espresso and toast and marmalade (yes I'm English!) Until recently I wouldn't have guessed how much I like a morning cigar. By the end of the day my palate is somewhat tired. First thing in the morning I can detect so much more. This stick was absolute perfection. It's the quintessential Partagas profile in a small format.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't really expect much bro its a yard Gar!:surprise:


Thats true lol and a cheap one at that but it did get better 1/2 way in


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't really expect much bro its a yard Gar!:surprise:


Yep..no hidden messages with those.. At $1.30 a stick there's no need hunting for nuances in flavor. Just enjoy em for what they are.. A 1$ stick I'd put in the ring with almost any 6$ NC. I just ordered a double bundle to sit over winter , to be ready for next golf season.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

UBC03 said:


> Yep..no hidden messages with those.. At $1.30 a stick there's no need hunting for nuances in flavor. Just enjoy em for what they are.. A 1$ stick I'd put in the ring with almost any 6$ NC. I just ordered a double bundle to sit over winter , to be ready for next golf season.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The 3 year old one I smoked had good flavors.

Today I fired up this Bolivar- Corona Junior, that was given to me by the Mod-Monkey extraordinaire Curmudeonista. It smoked great and the flavor just got better the farther down it smoked. Thank you very much sir, I appreciate it!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

StillPuffin said:


> RASS with some Angel's Envy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had Angels Envy last week at the lounge and it was fantastic. The vanilla notes complimented the woody cigar I was smoking. I was "over-served' that night!


----------



## UBC03

SoCal Gunner said:


> I had Angels Envy last week at the lounge and it was fantastic. The vanilla notes complimented the woody cigar I was smoking. I was "over-served' that night!


Who is this and what did you do with TJ?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Another absolute gem from @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Another absolute gem from @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy buddy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

A bright, chilly morning with plenty of time to enjoy this Punch double corona (MAE/Aug '14). I tore the wrapper near the head trying to extract it from a new box but repaired it with the cigar glue that came with my Modus II tool.:wink2: Not perfect because I did too much damage but had no ill effect on the smoke, which was delightful.


----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie for a quick afternoon smoke


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

RASCC. finally starting to come around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> Partagas Short with home roasted espresso and toast and marmalade (yes I'm English!) Until recently I wouldn't have guessed how much I like a morning cigar. By the end of the day my palate is somewhat tired. First thing in the morning I can detect so much more. This stick was absolute perfection. It's the quintessential Partagas profile in a small format.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really enjoy a morning cigar. Whether with a sweetened tea or with lightly sweetened, creamed coffee nice small sticks are wonderful when you have the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents BPC coffee to go peace my brothers:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

PSD4. Great for the first half but had some burn issues and bitterness towards the end. I think it's just a problem with this one stick. They're well rested and others from the same box were fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide on the golf course.


----------



## pwaggs

An HUHC Magnum 50. Smooth and nice. Cliche but nice salt. Not a bad MNF stick.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

‘Morning all! HUHC with sweet tea as the Indian Summer kicks in. 
Apparently Tapatalk is being moody with my photo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> 'Morning all! HUHC with sweet tea as the Indian Summer kicks in.


You're really digging' on those, D.
Did you score a mastercase?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> You're really digging' on those, D.
> 
> Did you score a mastercase?


I just really dig this vitola. I've bought 7 boxes of the HUHC and 4 of the Montecristo MC. The 3.5" x 44rg is just perfect, while I let my other 'gars age.

I don't know if I have really enjoyed any Habano this much while in their youth. Boxes vary, as do sticks, but they are top quality, overall great construction, burn patterns and inexpensive enough to enjoy every day. The MMC might not fit into that category, but if you can find them on sale these and the HUHC are comparable in price to the beloved Roma Craft Intemperance that I also love. Those seem to get burned through rather quickly as well.

I probably need to stop smoking 3 cigars a day as the cold, snow and ice will eventually be upon us , but I also like this size as it's perfect for timing a good soak too. Then I don't spend too long in the tub. It's easy to lose oneself in there. You turn on the Sling TV app or Netflix and before you know it, 3 hours have passed. The water needs immediate refreshing and you are seriously water logged. These last 45-50 minutes at most, even nibbling them gently.

I do like that extra rg. In humid weather it's enough that I'm not constantly relighting or having the wrapper go out while the innards burn causing tunneling.

I wish I had bought a super case. However customs might disapprove.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning Gents! My morning coffee and cigar in Alaska !

Yes it's 9am here lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning Gents! My morning coffee and cigar in Alaska !
> 
> Yes it's 9am here lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The dark is settling back in. I dread when we roll the clocks back. Darkness at 3pm in January. My least favorite time of the year. When alcohol consumption soars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Champagne InHand said:


> The dark is settling back in. I dread when we roll the clocks back. Darkness at 3pm in January. My least favorite time of the year. When alcohol consumption soars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually like it to get darker earlier but 3pm for darkness is a bit early.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo at Fall Creek Falls:


----------



## WABOOM

HU #2


----------



## Three Lions

ERDM Choix Supreme. Now that's what I'm talking about!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

WABOOM said:


> HU #2


How was it? Any similarity to the HUHC profile (that I love)?


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E...


----------



## WABOOM

Three Lions said:


> How was it? Any similarity to the HUHC profile (that I love)?


Ive never had the half corona, Ive only had the petite corona and Mag 46. Hard to compare. They are different from each other. This Piramide (torpedo) tasted stronger and cooler.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day Partagas short black coffee on this chilly morning.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Top of the morning lads. HUHC with iced sweet tea.









Windy morning so not the prettiest burn pattern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

WABOOM said:


> Ive never had the half corona, Ive only had the petite corona and Mag 46. Hard to compare. They are different from each other. This Piramide (torpedo) tasted stronger and cooler.


Thanks! I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Rondo

2003 MdO4 generously given to me from @Wildone








So good.


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Monarch en Tubo:










After the flames:









A delicious example of the poor mans Sir Winnie. Unfortunately, these are now extinct.


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> H Upmann Monarch en Tubo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the flames:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A delicious example of the poor mans Sir Winnie. Unfortunately, these are now extinct.


So you do smoke other cigars besides custom rolls lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Robaina farm roll


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm growing to really not like RASCC. Not the aged flavors but really poor construction. I have 2 boxes of gigantes that I hope will age much better as they will probably d/c the big cigars in future years but I doubt I would ever buy another box of RASCC, considering so many other great alternatives. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC coffee black have a great day all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros with just water this morning. When I think about the Robusto sized Cubans this is a good value.

It may not have that classic CoRo or PSD4, blast of complex flavors or even the sweet toasted hay with the creaminess you find in Edmundos young, but it's a serious value. Once the rH has become fully stable it's an easy smoke, requiring very little draw to pull forth smoke. Pull too much and you are bound to have some burn issues but very true with most Habanos.

Very much like Jack described these fall between Monte and Upmann in strength. I think they will have decent aging with more flavors to come forth. Overall these are worth a try if you are looking for something a little different, but still want long filler and don't want to break the bank testing out Robustos of every Marque. 
Of course that's half the fun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Vegueros with just water this morning. When I think about the Robusto sized Cubans this is a good value.
> 
> It may not have that classic CoRo or PSD4, blast of complex flavors or even the sweet toasted hay with the creaminess you find in Edmundos young, but it's a serious value. Once the rH has become fully stable it's an easy smoke, requiring very little draw to pull forth smoke. Pull too much and you are bound to have some burn issues but very true with most Habanos.
> 
> Very much like Jack described these fall between Monte and Upmann in strength. I think they will have decent aging with more flavors to come forth. Overall these are worth a try if you are looking for something a little different, but still want long filler and don't want to break the bank testing out Robustos of every Marque.
> Of course that's half the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, are you sure that's not just a rebranded HUHC!:smile2:


----------



## bpegler

Hiking in the morning:










Cigars in the afternoon:










Life ain't bad...


----------



## TCstr8

M80









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Little crack stick. 








Man O man I wish I had access to cuban leaf.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Randy956 said:


> Little crack stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man O man I wish I had access to cuban leaf.


I have one on tap for later tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Hiking in the morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cigars in the afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life ain't bad...


Cohiba?? Slummin are ya...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC tonight as the full moon rises and playoff baseball continues. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> M80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I really like these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

bobbya08 said:


> I really like these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both. Shame they limit how much plasma I can donate or I could afford more.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

TCstr8 said:


> You and me both. Shame they limit how much plasma I can donate or I can afford more.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree 100%. I only have a few left and I can't make myself smoke them lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

E 2 & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents T.G.I.F.
Sitting here with a cup of Joe and a Petite Montie#2.
Browsing for a computer this ones getting tired.
I wish you all the best weekend!
Peace my brothers:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Great start to the day, a Por Larranga and Kona


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla (once again!):


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla (once again!):


Looks like a relaxing place..Enjoy buddy, your deserve it

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Champagne InHand said:


> HUHC tonight as the full moon rises and playoff baseball continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These have to be the most popular (frequency with praise) stick in this thread. How do these compare to the HU46?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I forgot and grabbed the tablet so no photo but I decided to try the first of a box of PSD5s I bought earlier this year. So far so good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.C. & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto coffee and juice.:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

HUHC, coffee and croissant. No better way to start the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. Like a daily vitamin. 
With iced water. 









Smoky little fella.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Champagne InHand said:


> HUHC. Like a daily vitamin.
> With iced water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoky little fella.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you may need an intervention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'12 VR Clasico for me. 
'17 marrow bone for my caddie.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> '12 VR Clasico for me.
> '17 marrow bone for my caddie.
> 
> View attachment 156385


Your caddie seems thoroughly impressed with his.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> '12 VR Clasico for me.
> 
> '17 marrow bone for my caddie.
> 
> View attachment 156385


Your dog is a frenchy isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Yes and yes.


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless you all


----------



## JtAv8tor

Breaking into the box @bobbya08 kindly blew up my whole house with..gotta establish a baseline










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Medio Corona.

My treat for dealing with the wife and her sisters this evening. I was arm candy then stuck for about 90 minutes on the roof of the building where a fundraiser was taking place. I was okay with it but glad to be back home. Amazing full moon rising tonight. 









Dropped the second half of this box into the shorts humidor. Hopefully I can wait on the next box until December.

I guess only the weather and my habits will tell if this holds up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> God bless you all


And you as well my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero circa 2005 thanks big John peace to all on GOD'S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

Met up with a fellow BOTL and got a few nice ones in yesterday. First a 2015 QDO Corona. Light-medium in strength and body some nice honey and cedar notes. A good starter cigar when having more than one:



Moved on to a 2011 La escepcion Selectos FInos. This cigar still has that kick to it especially in the final third. Real strong tobacco flavor dark and earthy.....very nice cigar and not many left. Only issue was it does go out quickly when not paid attention to:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

T.F. & coffee... Happy Sunday...


----------



## WABOOM

RyJ Cedros Deluxe no. 3 
LTB '13


----------



## Wildone

P.C.d.P. & water...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents Happy Columbus Day:vs_cool:
Rass and a D&D Iced Coffee on the way to the city.
Gonna see some friends catch part of the parade eat in little Italy.
Whatever you do have a great day!:vs_cool:


----------



## pwaggs

protekk said:


> Moved on to a 2011 La escepcion Selectos FInos. This cigar still has that kick to it especially in the final third. Real strong tobacco flavor dark and earthy.....very nice cigar and not many left. Only issue was it does go out quickly when not paid attention to:


Always the problem with Lancero's. You simply cannot do any work with them as they are more delicate than your average vitola. However, I am dying to hear how you liked this particular Lancero. Does anybody have any particular Habano Lancero recommendations?


----------



## Rondo

HdM Coronation


----------



## protekk

pwaggs said:


> Always the problem with Lancero's. You simply cannot do any work with them as they are more delicate than your average vitola. However, I am dying to hear how you liked this particular Lancero. Does anybody have any particular Habano Lancero recommendations?


I generally do not have any issues with lances/lonsdales/cervantes staying lit but this one commands your attention especially in the final third. I really enjoy the long and skinnies and the La escepcion is no exception. It is only available on the secondary market at this point and people are paying up to $1000 a box. It is a strong cigar with rich tobacco flavors and if given the chance to smoke one I would eat prior to lighting. 
Many thin RG habanos are discontinued or hard to find due to the wrapper shortage Habanos SA has at the moment. 
Cohiba lanceros are excellent sticks but again at this time they are hard to find and will cost a pretty penny even on the primary market. The only other lance that is regularly available would be the Monte Especiales No. 1 and it is a great cigar with typical montecristo chocolate and coffee notes.
There are some lonsdales/dalias worth looking at if you can find them. Partagas 898 although hard to find at this time it is a top 3 cigar for me. The LGC No.2 is another great cigar but I believe they have been unoficially discontinued


----------



## Champagne InHand

Lunchtime HUHC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

protekk said:


> I generally do not have any issues with lances/lonsdales/cervantes staying lit but this one commands your attention especially in the final third. I really enjoy the long and skinnies and the La escepcion is no exception. It is only available on the secondary market at this point and people are paying up to $1000 a box. It is a strong cigar with rich tobacco flavors and if given the chance to smoke one I would eat prior to lighting.
> Many thin RG habanos are discontinued or hard to find due to the wrapper shortage Habanos SA has at the moment.
> Cohiba lanceros are excellent sticks but again at this time they are hard to find and will cost a pretty penny even on the primary market. The only other lance that is regularly available would be the Monte Especiales No. 1 and it is a great cigar with typical montecristo chocolate and coffee notes.
> There are some lonsdales/dalias worth looking at if you can find them. Partagas 898 although hard to find at this time it is a top 3 cigar for me. The LGC No.2 is another great cigar but I believe they have been unoficially discontinued


Good stuff Mike!

I'll add the Trinidad Fundadores as a possible candidate too, though its 40 RG creeps ever so slightly above the "skinny" designation for some. And the Partagas Culebras almost qualifies as well, if you don't mind a twisted cigar.

Oh, and the Por Larranaga Montecarlo is a passable substitute on a budget, albeit a little too skinny IMO at 33 RG. Tasty, though.


----------



## Three Lions

Epi #2 holding a good ash. I like these well enough. Still not sure I'm going to get another box though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Fonz # 1 & coffee...


----------



## Fusion

JLP Cazadorez


----------



## bpegler

I always post a picture of one of these when I first light it. Here's a Reynaldo Maravilla after 1.5 hours:










Still about the size of a Sublime.


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> I always post a picture of one of these when I first light it. Here's a Reynaldo Maravilla after 1.5 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still about the size of a Sublime.


Wow! I've never smoked a cigar that big, it looks tasty though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> I always post a picture of one of these when I first light it. Here's a Reynaldo Maravilla after 1.5 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still about the size of a Sublime.


B-b-b-but, think of all the cigar-starved children that could be smoking a couple of dozen PC's with all the great tobacco that went into that! >

Nice looking seegar Bob! I'm gonna' have to try to get my hands on one of those one of these days when I have a week or so free to smoke it! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Wildone

P 1 & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short after some ham and eggs and coffee have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

On a torpedo kick lately. First up is an awesome Partagas Series P No.2. Great partagas flavor medium strength full body Paired with a Finback Human DIPA:



Last night was an '11 Monte 2. Straight tobacco flavor.Overall just a "meh" stick with a Melvin 2X4:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm trying to ride a headache out, so while I'm having to take the dreaded meds I thought I would enjoy a cup of Earl Grey tea with sugar and cream and I am enjoying a Vegueros on the side. Very enjoyable.









At first I didn't know what to think of Vegueros, but after about 6 weeks rest I'm pleasantly pleased. Most robusto seem to need much more adjustment time to get to that mellow profile that still has nice flavor. I'm still waiting on my Upmann and HdM or similar size. While Partagas, Bolivar and others really do get far more tasty with time, considering the price, I will be buying another couple of tins of these. Hopefully my wife might buy me those for the holidays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

CORO this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

M.D. & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PLPC D&D iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

RyJ MF for breakfast.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'09 Choix


----------



## Champagne InHand

RASCC with iced tea n this chilly/wet afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Decided since it was cool and rainy, that I would smoke a Cohiba Maduro 5. I've really liked these, though I know you CC purists may disagree.

I like that added milk chocolate that gives this pleasure to smoke.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Petit Edmundo


----------



## Three Lions

Catching up from yesterday. PSP2 amazing barnyard on first light. Went away immediately. Pretty good until final third when it seemed a little bitter. Staring to think I prefer the traditional Partagas profile more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

And tonight it's a BCJ. Amazing little stick. Loving this profile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Three Lions said:


> And tonight it's a BCJ. Amazing little stick. Loving this profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some good smokes.. Even young.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> Catching up from yesterday. PSP2 amazing barnyard on first light. Went away immediately. Pretty good until final third when it seemed a little bitter. Staring to think I prefer the traditional Partagas profile more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bitter means either too wet or too young IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS coffee juice peace my brothers:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bitter means either too wet or too young IMHO.:vs_cool:


In general I'd agree. In this case it's from a ULA DIC 14 box and stored at 65% RH. I'm wondering if unsmoked it a bit too quickly and let it get hot. That could do it. I'll watch it next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

After a day of NCs, it back to basic pleasures. HUHC with Earl Grey tea, with cream and sugar. Before cigars, I hated Earl Grey. I always drank coffee or tea without sugar and cream, with the rare exception of sweet tea with BBQ. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Needed this today for sure after work.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## TCstr8

LUB 14 HU earlier

JL #2 now









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

88 & water...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the 1911 mat too! John Browning's masterpiece (one of his many) has been around almost as long as Juan Lopez cigars... and both are still just as relevant today as the day they were created! :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros.

I lost a very good friend last night. It's been a rough day. 









Burnt lips be damned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoRo & Weller...


----------



## protekk

Checking in on the '16 Partagas Presidentes. Powerful smoke that's rich with a full body and medium-strong in strength. A very nice smoke. Paired with last years Death by Coconut:


----------



## LeatherNeck

protekk said:


> Checking in on the '16 Partagas Presidentes. Powerful smoke that's rich with a full body and medium-strong in strength. A very nice smoke. Paired with last years Death by Coconut:


Awesome looking brew, but [email protected] brother you posted that at 0548!:vs_whistle: Getting an early start on the weekend are ya?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> In general I'd agree. In this case it's from a ULA DIC 14 box and stored at 65% RH. I'm wondering if unsmoked it a bit too quickly and let it get hot. That could do it. I'll watch it next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drop the R/H to 60%- 55% is even better try it with one of two sticks. You will be amazed at what a difference it makes.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F CORO and coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Drop the R/H to 60%- 55% is even better try it with one of two sticks. You will be amazed at what a difference it makes.:vs_cool:


That's the lowest I've heard recommended. Do you keep yours in that range?


----------



## Three Lions

protekk said:


> Checking in on the '16 Partagas Presidentes. Powerful smoke that's rich with a full body and medium-strong in strength. A very nice smoke. Paired with last years Death by Coconut:


I've been on the verge of ordering a box of these. Sounds like you like them? Are they similar profile to the Lusitanias?

TL


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Randy956

Had to do some field surgery on a Mag 46 this morning. Was impossibly tight. 
All is good now.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Three Lions said:


> I've been on the verge of ordering a box of these. Sounds like you like them? Are they similar profile to the Lusitanias?
> 
> TL


I don't really think so, but they are good. The Lusi is just so different but one of the finest smokes out there. It doesn't burn as long as you would think given the size. 90mins unless you milk it then that number could jump drastically. The Lusi was sweet, creamy smoke, toasted hay, mocha.

I have a box of the Presidentes aging gracefully down below.

Today, is hot tub draining day. It might be clear all the mold in the walkway and patio grout day too. Best to start off with a Montecristo medio corona and sweet earl grey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

I kicked of my weekend last night with PLMC.


----------



## protekk

LeatherNeck said:


> Awesome looking brew, but [email protected] brother you posted that at 0548!:vs_whistle: Getting an early start on the weekend are ya?


Haha! Smoked and drank last night brother. Starting the weekend right now since I am off the clock! One of my favorite beers I look forward to it every October



Three Lions said:


> I've been on the verge of ordering a box of these. Sounds like you like them? Are they similar profile to the Lusitanias?
> TL


A Unique profile not like the Lusi's at all IMHO. PM sent


----------



## bobbya08

'05 Fundi and a giant Bloody Mary this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wildone

Hoyo Church & Weller...


----------



## Slowpokebill

Dinner Pan seared Pronghorn Antelope; dessert Montecristo #4 and Wyoming Whiskey


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC and Earl Grey. The stinky cigar ash tray was washed and cleaned yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> HUHC and Earl Grey. The stinky cigar ash tray was washed and cleaned yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Washed and cleaned? I didn't know you could do that..don't tell Rhon..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A SAncho Panza Eslavo RE Serbia last night with some Captains Daughter:


----------



## JtAv8tor

EZ coffee and a morning treat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BillH

Waiting for the future groom to come and pick me up to begin the bachelor party... I bought this from a member on here.. the wrapper needed glued, the cap nearly came off when cut.. kinda angry but it was a blind deal & I think he made up for it with the others.. but.. it's an enjoyable smoke nonetheless


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> EZ coffee and a morning treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that the media siglo I sent you? How is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Is that the media siglo I sent you? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good, got a tad sour at the nub but pretty sure that was due to me smoking too fast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

After disassembling and then reassembling my daughter's car and the entire front end I'm finally relaxing with a Montecristo No.4. With ice water.

I'm finally enjoying my Saturday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Rev while watching football..










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Late night crew
Great friends, great day, great smokes


----------



## bobbya08

Late night MdO 4 with some football on the back deck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.B.F. & Weller...


----------



## protekk

Warm October Saturday in NY with Little brother. Had a Punch Serie D'Oro No.2 with some SOS pre dinner:



After dinner was a 2014 QDO Imperiales:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> That's the lowest I've heard recommended. Do you keep yours in that range?


 Yes i do with no ill effects . This is common practice among lovers of Cuban cigars. It has been discussed here in length over the years. Can't remember the threads by name :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow an exceptional 03 Fundy the old blend i believe, After brunch on this beautiful Sunday GOD'S day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Late night crew
> Great friends, great day, great smokes


just realized the time stamp on my "late night crew" post is 9:52

while not exactly early I remember a time when we wouldnt even considering going out until 10 or so

times change...


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i do with no ill effects . This is common practice among lovers of Cuban cigars. It has been discussed here in length over the years. Can't remember the threads by name :vs_cool:


I've been keeping mine at 65%. With the drop in ambient RH here due to the onset of fall, my two wooden humidors are now in the 62-63% range, while my tupperdor is stubbornly maintaining 65%. I'll see how it all progresses.

Thanks!

TL


----------



## Fusion

A JLP to start the day


----------



## Three Lions

HUHC with a latte and an almond croissant. Managed to remember to take the photo while the food was still around! Great way to start a Sunday as always.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC for a late lunch with crazy smoothies with chia seed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Bolivar courtesy @bobbya08. Not sure which vitola this is. Great draw and even burn line. Very good!

Thanks again Bobby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Bolivar courtesy @bobbya08. Not sure which vitola this is. Great draw and even burn line. Very good!
> 
> Thanks again Bobby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's either a petite corona or royal corona I can't remember. I have a hard time judging the size in the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

H. Upmann. I definitely need to drop my RH down a few tics. I only have a handful of Cubans so they rest on the top shelf of my wood humi at 65%. This one is clearly too moist. I think I'll remove the 69s and drop in a couple 65s.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L.P.C...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.S.S. & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Running around this morning PSD#4 keeping me company peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros this mid morning. With hot tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> Bolivar courtesy @bobbya08. Not sure which vitola this is. Great draw and even burn line. Very good!
> 
> Thanks again Bobby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm betting a Royal Corona. It's too thick to be a PC. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm betting a Royal Corona. It's too thick to be a PC. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, through due diligence and investigation online i came up with the same conclusion. An exceptional cigar with much more spice and nic than I'm used to with my minimal experience with CC's.

Box worthy for sure!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

It's a cc kind of day. Bolivar cj.. Great little smokes.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> It's a cc kind of day. Bolivar cj.. Great little smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Weird.. I thought EVERYDAY was a cc kinda day.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Weird.. I thought EVERYDAY was a cc kinda day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Perhaps.. For those of you that have a cc collection lol. I only have a few so I pick and choose. However I can agree that it's about all I'd smoke if I could.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Perhaps.. For those of you that have a cc collection lol. I only have a few so I pick and choose. However I can agree that it's about all I'd smoke if I could.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Agreed..they used to be my special occasion smoke too. One day brother..one day

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

RASCC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@Alrightdriver was right..it was a nice day for a cc









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite #2 and a brew.:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Agreed..they used to be my special occasion smoke too. One day brother..one day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I still enjoy a lot of NC's. If I could smoke aged cohibas every day now that would be nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> I still enjoy a lot of NC's. If I could smoke aged cohibas every day now that would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can...just gotta give up another vice..like food or housing..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Coffee black and hot , Chilly this A.M Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Cheap and cheerful at the campground.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I could taste a hint of beetle..lol

These aren't gonna rest there gonna get smoked up since I'm scared to put em in my cabinet..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'07 Maestro 
Raw honey and clover.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Three Lions

I got to try a Presidente thanks to generosity of @protekk. This one three years old too. It's described as a traditional style blend - harking back to the old days. I can see that having smoked one. It starts simply with lighter smoke and gradually builds throughout. No transitions or overwhelming flavors, but a well integrated blend that leans more towards cedar and earth tones than coffee and cream. Thanks to Mike I have a few more to try including younger sticks. Plus a bonus cigar!

I suspect there will be a box in my future.

I'm blown away by his kindness. Thank you Mike!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

T.R.T. & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee black happy hump day!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Robaina farm roll


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> Robaina farm roll
> 
> View attachment 159329


Very nice! .. However the dog seems to be judging you from afar lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC time.

More ordered. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla on a perfect evening:


----------



## Wildone

898 UV & water...


----------



## Verdict

I have fallen to the dark side... @Maxh92









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Verdict said:


> I have fallen to the dark side... @Maxh92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Welcome...so screwed..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

C.P. & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC D&D light and sweet Boston creme doughnut. Breakfast of Champions :vs_laugh:
Have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

2014 #2 beautiful way to start the day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> 2014 #2 beautiful way to start the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Morning Brethren. 
Ex4 from '09 with sweet, black iced coffee.


----------



## talisker10

Sipping on an H. Upmann connie A on this cool October evening, LAU jun 16. Great flavors even at this age, good box code.










Great construction 










Mr. Appleton joined the party.


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Welcome...so screwed..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


+1.

I can't see buying much more NC other than RoMa Craft, or a few Warped/Caldwell JV or Illusione if heavily discounted.

Revel in it though. I really like the Cubans especially HUHC and MMC.

Sure I love Parti and a few others but for price and quality there are some Habanos that just can't be beat.

You will get some off cigars but that's just part of the Cuban experience.

Last night I burned up another HUHC in the dark while watching that nail biter of an NLCS.

While hoping for a repeat Yankee-Dodger series, it was great to see that double play that stopped that ball crushing Sasquatch Turner getting to the plate and crushing the Cubs. One more game in that series most likely. Love that the Yankees have to keep at it at a raucous Houston. Fun days. One of the two times of the year when sports is at its best, even if your teams aren't in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Verdict said:


> I have fallen to the dark side... @Maxh92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Bahaha... that was easy and fast...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

I believe @bobbya08 smacked me with this one. Thanks, it had a nice creaminess and I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are loving those long skinnies this Fall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Winnie & Stag... Stag seems to hot compared to Weller...


----------



## protekk

2015 Bolivar CG and some Ninja vs. Unicorn for Thursday Night Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Sipping on an H. Upmann connie A on this cool October evening, LAU jun 16. Great flavors even at this age, good box code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Appleton joined the party.


That's a fine Seegar great pics!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Rass this morning with some black coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Starting of this fine throttle back Friday right.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Getting ready to take the band off an afternoon ERDMCS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've decided to let the grass grow another day and put off moss destruction in the patio/walkway grout in order to properly smoke an H.Upmann Magnum 50, almost right after an HUHC. 
The Magnum 50 is such a mellow cigar, after fully enjoying every bit of the HUHC. 
It's a cigar that's easy to mess up if you draw too much or too hard but very creamy and mellow. As Rondo described a comparison between the Mag 46 and the HC as apples to pineapples this holds true. The Mag 50 is no quick smoke. I'm betting close to 100+ minutes.

I have my beverages lined up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

I'm sending @ChampagneInHand the bill for the box I just opened. Tasty little smoke ROTT.


----------



## Piper

It's a beautiful warm, sunny day in the tristate area. I thought I'd chase the HUHC with an Exhibicion No. 3. No problems with the draw on this one for a change. 

As I smoked it down, the HUHC had a few burn issues. It required frequent relights and tasted a little raw. I should have known better. Cute little HC is only a few months old and can get cranky if he doesn't get a good nap.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> It's a beautiful warm, sunny day in the tristate area.
> 
> As I smoked it down, the HUHC had a few burn issues. It required frequent relights and tasted a little raw. I should have known better. Cute little HC is only a few months old and can get cranky if he doesn't get a good nap.


I find these smoke nicely, as long as you get the rH stable. Sometimes this takes weeks, other times months, but they are such a tasty little cigar.

I actually tired of the Magnum 50, and while good, it's just not my little 3.5" x 44 like the HUHC and the Montecristo MC which are both fantastic smokes.

I had to dry box that Mag 50 overnight just to be sure but the bigger they are the more age it seems to get to that sweet spot. But I'll keep burning them, chasing that dragon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A 3 Habanos day. Following up the H.Upmanns with a Monte MC.

The ALCS hasn't started yet either but if I have another I'll go NC. I'm depleting the CVs at a rapid rate which is like smoking currency. 









With the last 2 days of nice weather, the cigar fest could not be helped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This little one this afternoon


----------



## Piper

RyJ Churchill on a pleasant evening. Watching Yankees/Astros outdoors.


----------



## Piper

I was going to belatedly enter the longest ash contest but I guess I'm not as young as I used to be! :embarassed:


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Weller...


----------



## Shunamaji

Having a Behike 54 with a couple of my neighbors









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one sexy lighter. The stick is nice also...


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another beautiful day here in the north east PLPC Iced D&D coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

There's a reason so many of us are making the HUHC our go-to stick. Happy Saturday (morning in my case) all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sig IV from '10









Lots of goodness going on with this. 
Hard to put down between puffs.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. 









After knocking the ash it looks like a stubby pencil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

csk415 said:


> That is one sexy lighter. The stick is nice also...


Dupont knows how to make them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R. A & green Tea...


----------



## Piper

BBF on another pleasant afternoon in the NY area.


----------



## Piper

Cigars outdoors on the weekend. Pipes indoors during the week. Taking advantage of a limited window to smoke an ERDMCS while sharing a glass of rosé with my older daughter.


----------



## bpegler

Later this year, the new Cohiba LE will be released. It will be called the Talisman.

They're being rolled now. 6.1"x54RG. A slightly shorter Sublime (6.5x54RG). A couple of guys with access to the El Laguito factory (supposedly) are selling these now. They're unbanded.

Here's one:










If you're new, avoid pre release or factory cigars like the plague. Most are fakes.

This particular cigar smokes quite well, however. It's very young, but has that chocolate and grass flavor that I associate with Cohiba LEs. If this is indicative of the Cohiba Talisman, they should age well.

Enjoy your evening, gentlemen.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Later this year, the new Cohiba LE will be released. It will be called the Talisman.
> 
> They're being rolled now. 6.1"x54RG. A slightly shorter Sublime (6.5x54RG). A couple of guys with access to the El Laguito factory (supposedly) are selling these now. They're unbanded.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're new, avoid pre release or factory cigars like the plague. Most are fakes.
> 
> This particular cigar smokes quite well, however. It's very young, but has that chocolate and grass flavor that I associate with Cohiba LEs. If this is indicative of the Cohiba Talisman, they should age well.
> 
> Enjoy your evening, gentlemen.


Damn.. Impressive stuff there bro.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> Later this year, the new Cohiba LE will be released. It will be called the Talisman.
> 
> They're being rolled now. 6.1"x54RG. A slightly shorter Sublime (6.5x54RG). A couple of guys with access to the El Laguito factory (supposedly) are selling these now. They're unbanded.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're new, avoid pre release or factory cigars like the plague. Most are fakes.
> 
> This particular cigar smokes quite well, however. It's very young, but has that chocolate and grass flavor that I associate with Cohiba LEs. If this is indicative of the Cohiba Talisman, they should age well.
> 
> Enjoy your evening, gentlemen.


 @bpegler you are the king of the custom rolls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Spent the day pretending to be a VIP at the Maryland Million Horse Race today. We got "Owner" passes from a good friend and got to sit with way more money than I'll ever be worth. Got to enjoy a Punch Punch as well. Was happy to see so many other cigar smokers there dressed in their finest giving us all a good name.





































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.R. & Weller...


----------



## WABOOM

PL Monticarlo. I was sent two of these cigars. One by @Rondo , and one by @curmudgeonista . I don't know which one this is! .. so I will thank you both. Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Espy after a big country breakfast with friends at Karen's on Rt 22 in Pawling.
Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

Got a couple in yesterday while apple picking and for after dinner festivities. First was a '14 Punch Punch:


Then a '15 Upmann Connie A COurtesy of a fine BOTL Thanks bud I love these!


----------



## Rondo

Lusi


----------



## Three Lions

Just proving that there are good morning cigars other than the HUHC. This Partagas Short hit the spot at breakfast this morning. I can taste so much more in the morning before my palate gets worn out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Holy moly I figured out how to use Tapatalk rotflmao

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

Both from 2012

Boli Cj was meh

Principe was very flavorful









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I like my Boli Jr young like the HUHC and smaller Montecristo.

I like Parti shorts young but then the go down for a nap but like RA, SCdLH, bigger Boli and others they come back in great form.

I saw a great graph on another forum that showed all Habanos with a bell between 4-14 years. Figure the many short sticks and Marques meant for early consumption, would mean that there are probably some timeless sticks, but why risk it.

JL No.1. I had to dry box this for 24, then cut the end and let it sit most of the day at 47rH.

I've had one out of this cabinet that was really good. This still needed some Modus poking, but it sure is tasty now.

With angus and Sam Adams. Wish I had a root beer though with a splash of rum. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> I like my Boli Jr young like the HUHC and smaller Montecristo.
> 
> I like Parti shorts young but then the go down for a nap but like RA, SCdLH, bigger Boli and others they come back in great form.
> 
> I saw a great graph on another forum that showed all Habanos with a bell between 4-14 years. Figure the many short sticks and Marques meant for early consumption, would mean that there are probably some timeless sticks, but why risk it.
> 
> JL No.1. I had to dry box this for 24, then cut the end and let it sit most of the day at 47rH.
> 
> I've had one out of this cabinet that was really good. This still needed some Modus poking, but it sure is tasty now.
> 
> With angus and Sam Adams. Wish I had a root beer though with a splash of rum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Root beer and rum? What is that like? Never thought to try that before.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.C. & Weller...


----------



## Slowpokebill

PLMC to end my weekend


----------



## Champagne InHand

Alrightdriver said:


> Root beer and rum? What is that like? Never thought to try that before.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's really good. Not too much root beer. A good amount of ice. Seriously tasty pairing for many cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> It's really good. Not too much root beer. A good amount of ice. Seriously tasty pairing for many cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion. I'll have to try it. Think i have some captain Morgan hidden away.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

I like the fact that all of the information is on the band's.

Hoyo de Monterrey Habana Epicure N 2









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. Iced Tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Johnny-O Baby Salomon


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla Monday:


----------



## scott1256ca

From last night.


----------



## BaconandEggs

CoRo 

Very nice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

RASCC. With ginger ale and Jameson's. On ice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.P. & Weller...


----------



## awk6898

'14 RyJ MF on my way home from work after a long 48 hour shift.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche Lousy day stay dry peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## pwaggs

I hit two duty free' s yesterday looking for Lanceros. Any Lancero. I could not find any so I purchased a fiver of Cohiba Coronas Especiales.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A Panetelas. Thanks @curmudgeonista


----------



## JtAv8tor

So needed after today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

The daily HUHC, whilst I ponder life stuff.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC while watching the rain fall

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Kidvegas said:


> RASCC while watching the rain fall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a box of those from '13 that are wonderful. Would smoke the whole box of I could back to back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

JtAv8tor said:


> Got a box of those from '13 that are wonderful. Would smoke the whole box of I could back to back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely agree! These are a very pleasant cigar extremely enjoyable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Prez & green Tea...


----------



## quesquared

Been away on holiday and took a couple sticks with me to jump in the deep end a little more. My wallet is gonna be in more trouble, smh. I really must try some others.
















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day HUHC D&D Light and Sweet Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'00 Presidente gifted from @Wildone








Thanks D for a primo experience.


----------



## Three Lions

Lots of Presidentes showing up recently. This one is thanks to the generosity of @protekk. Just over a year old and tasting wonderful. Thanks Mike!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

RASS









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Lons & Saz...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC coffee and juice have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## pwaggs

Bolivar Royal Coronas









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Jorgie Mons


----------



## ebnash

Monte Petit #2. Last one of a 5X5 purchase. They were all pretty forgettable. I've read from others that when they are on, they are an amazing smoke. I can't imagine these were on...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass after a long day retching the Corvette really hits the spot









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Monte Petit #2. Last one of a 5X5 purchase. They were all pretty forgettable. I've read from others that when they are on, they are an amazing smoke. I can't imagine these were on...


Sorry to hear I personally stay away from 5 count cardboard boxes the cigars really need quite a while to acclimate themselves and don't age very well in the cardboard boxes in my honest opinion try at 25-count box you'll fall in love with them best regards Tony

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

This stogie is in worse shape than my deck but it's pretty tasty.. now I think I've had enough Cuban fumars to tell what that Cuban twang is.


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Petit #2. Last one of a 5X5 purchase. They were all pretty forgettable. I've read from others that when they are on, they are an amazing smoke. I can't imagine these were on...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear I personally stay away from 5 count cardboard boxes the cigars really need quite a while to acclimate themselves and don't age very well in the cardboard boxes in my honest opinion try at 25-count box you'll fall in love with them best regards Tony
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

'99 La Flor De Cano, Cristales Mano. Courtesy of @curmudgeonista . It's so weird to take cello off of a Habano! Tastes great! Thank you.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Mundo & Saz...


----------



## GOT14U

Ok, not exactly sure what this partagas is but it's definitely @poppajon75 fault. I will be grabbing a box of these by the way! Thanks bud!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A '14 Upmann No. 2 with some Sip of Sunshine the other afternoon. These are smoking great:



and a '10 Ramon Allones Gorditos and some more SOS for Thursday Night Football I think fall has finally srrived in NY:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short black coffee have a blessed weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Semper Noctem

Wildone said:


> CoLa & Weller...


Dang, how many CoLas do you have?! Want to adopt a 30 year old? Lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

My first HUHC that had the worst burn and squishy feel during burn. I guess that just the way smoking Habanos is. One bad cigar doesn’t make the rest not amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to get some of those.


----------



## Sprouthog

Randy956 said:


> I need to get some of those.


Yes you do. A staple of any collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'10 Montecarlo


----------



## Stogiepuffer

HUHC. Nice little smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

H Upmann coronas major. 









Quick tip:
Had to use my Modus tool to open the draw on this stick. Worked like a charm. But smoke a bit so the cigar gets a little softer. Most good cigars control draw resistance in the tip. Simply unplug the tip once the stick warms and gets soft.


----------



## Piper

I'm pretty sure this was plume because these are my oldest cigars and no others in my humidor have this. Either that or penicillin is incredibly tasty. The second photo is for @WABOOM. The hat was given to me by Mike Bloomberg.:grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Paint me like one of your French girls...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Psd4 posted @mambo5 request because he can't access this section yet.

"Make sure they see the washboard abs"


----------



## TCstr8

Sig IV from earlier









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

OTL Jul '16 Petit Churchill. I've had these at 62% for 6 months now, and these are totally delicious ... and I will be buying more


----------



## Wildone

M.T. & Saz...


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion No. 3 (July '09) on a pleasant morning before the clouds roll in. Hoping everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## UBC03

Gettin rid of the beetle box, one cigar at a time..lol









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Damn snow.


----------



## Slowpokebill

PLP and coffee this morning


----------



## bpegler

Here's a picture of a foot that won't disturb any of our Moderators:










After the flames:










Cool, wet evening. Warm Reynaldo cigar.


----------



## Wildone

Fam & green Tea...


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Piper

Punch Double Corona (MAE/Aug '14) with Maker's Mark Cask Strength bourbon and lots of cubes. This smoke reminds me of that pungent Cuban taste and smell I remember from years past and rarely still find. Just the smoke coming off the foot while it's resting is intoxicating. This is the only Punch vitola I have and I wonder if I've been giving the marcas short shrift.

Also the first cigar I've wanted to nub in a long time!:smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Johnny-O President. Smoking great with a year on 'em now.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo Petit No.2 on a rainy night. I went to a Turkish themed dinner tonight and had some excellent food and Raki.

My wife, not so comfortable at these things was a good sport though.

No time to pipe up, but in home to enjoy a decent Montecristo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Great Saturday in NY with little brother. FIrst a '14 Diplomaticos No.2 from a fine BOTL. Thanks bud, creamy smoke with some hazelnut and some light fruit notes:



ANd and in the evening a 2009 Bolivar Belicosos Finos. Still a top 3 smoke for me. Rich, creamy and earthy great construction and tons of smoke. I nubbed this bad boy:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Juan Lopez No.1. This has been in my “to smoke humidor now for over a week and the draw is so much more manageable. 

Great cigar. With creamy, sweet chamomile tea. 

It’s cold, raining and just unpleasant outside. Luckily hot water in the tub and Game 5 coming up soon. 


Lame Tapatalk. I’ll have to add photo later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I see everyone smoked some fine seegars this weekend. Well its back to the grind a manic Monday for me.
Partagas short black coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Party Short last night...Darn fine ROTT.


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ita a Por Larranga kind of day


----------



## Wildone

P.S...


----------



## quesquared

Really enjoyed the few cubans that I have tried so far....slippery slope indeed.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Firing this guy up to celebrate completing my first day working for the USPS.... My first Cohiba. Courtesy of our resident dark Lord of the Sith.. @JtAv8tor thank you sir. My camera is lame though and won't take the pic properly.. So here is a sideways pic.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Firing this guy up to celebrate completing my first day working for the USPS.... My first Cohiba. Courtesy of our resident dark Lord of the Sith.. @JtAv8tor thank you sir. My camera is lame though and won't take the pic properly.. So here is a sideways pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Enjoy! And congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finishing up the evening with a RASCC. Rum and Rootbeer while warming up in the hot tub. 
Needing a break from the chilly wind that has the temps feel even lower as the air is causing all that rain to evaporate and just goes right through you. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short on Deck black coffee have a great day all









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Libertador


----------



## Kidvegas

With my limited knowledge within the CC game this one holds up well to it's moniker of Cheap & Cheerful. I'm diggin it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Happy Halloween!










We have some really cute kids coming by tonight.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have some really cute kids coming by tonight.


Oooo, Kit-Kat bars! I'll be right over.

I keep telling the older kids that come to the door trick-or-treating I'm opting for "tricks" this year. They don't know how to react... Really throws them off their game. Then I give them candy and a look of relief washes over their faces! >


----------



## WABOOM

Alex, perla. I gotta find more of these.








Wow, best 20 minutes of my life. Maybe.








That was a strong scrumptious little bastard


----------



## Wildone

Trick...









or Treat..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy hump day all!
Partagas short coffee black long night need an eye opener/
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Semper Noctem

Wildone said:


> Trick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Treat..


Will, if you haven't already you need to get in on my puff rocks karma contest. Given the whiskey you post with your sticks you might find it to your liking!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem

This thread has been torture to watch! I have an insurance physical this Saturday, so I've abstained from drinking whiskey this week and smoking cigars for the past two... You'd better believe I'm firing up a CC Saturday afternoon though. I've been eyeballing this custom roll from @*bobbya08* for a couple of months now.


----------



## WABOOM

For a non tobacco policy? Because I think cotinine can be detected for quite a while.


----------



## Semper Noctem

WABOOM said:


> For a non tobacco policy? Because I think cotinine can be detected for quite a while.


I am lucky to get 1 cigar in a week, and with everything that has been going on in my life I've had 2 cigars in as many months - the last one of which was 13 OCT. It is what it is.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Libertador
> 
> View attachment 163154


When these cigars are at the right rH and it's nice outside, the Libertador is one of the most pleasant Habano experiences one can have.

I really hope you enjoyed that cigar. It's up at near the top of my all time favorites of full sized cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home ...need to snag a 50 cab of these again..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

HUHC soooooo guuuud!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> HUHC soooooo guuuud!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never heard that before...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros pre-game stick. There's no way I'm listening streaming radio for game 7, unless it's late and a total blow out. 
The more age these get on them sitting alongside my ready to smoke cigars the more I appreciate these

Again thanks to Jack for recommending them. I do see some Montecristo traits combined with some of Upmann, but very much it's own cigar. With water.









Update on this stick. Not a happy ending as the stick turned a bit bitter and hot. I actually experienced a lot of tongue bite and had to toss the remaining third. Perhaps my fault as I've been changing between pipes and gars where both need different smoking methods. Darvish really screwed the pooch with another crappy opening. Bad move to start him in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley33

Custom watching the game


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee juice glad they are on sale this month great little seegar.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Dip2


----------



## Fusion

La Corona Factory Custom, big difference with a few months on them


----------



## bpegler

Alex Custom Prince:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Trinidad Vigia courtesy @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

CORO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

H.Upmann Mag 50. With frozen fruit, juice, yogurt and chia seed smoothie with a water back.

At a drier rH this is better, but I wouldn't trade my HUHC stash for more, but perhaps with more age.










Puffs or draw is so different switching between CC/NC and now pipes it's easy to screw up a good Habano. This would be a great golf cigar. But 2 Hours is tough to focus on and it's easy to over draw.

All patience. At least it's warmer this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> Trinidad Vigia courtesy @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it. I really like those a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Escep. & Weller...


----------



## BaconandEggs

Trinidad Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. PLPC D&D iced coffee Boston creme doughnuts breakfast of champions :vs_laugh:
Have a fantastic weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Semper Noctem

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F. PLPC D&D iced coffee Boston creme doughnuts breakfast of champions :vs_laugh:
> Have a fantastic weekend all!:vs_cool:


That sounds amazing!


----------



## Rondo

Rass


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJ Cazadores

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

After a long day piping I've made it back to a wonderful HUHC with bottle of Rootbeer. The wife and sisters went to see Bad Moms 2, thank goodness I wasn't dragged along. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## GOT14U

Good way to start the weekend off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## protekk

Last night was Punch Descobridores and some Firestone Mocha Merlin. The desco was "meh" for the first third and a half. Real light no complexity airy and straight tobacco at best which was disappointing as I really like these. The final third was more of what I like about the smoke rich, earthy and full flavor. I have a bunch left so I guess I'll burn through a few more as they may be a bit "over the hill" at this point:


----------



## Wildone

P.M. 2 & coffee...


----------



## Rondo

SigII


----------



## WABOOM

'14 Mille Fleur


----------



## Kidvegas

BBF it's dang good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Rondo said:


> Rass
> 
> View attachment 163658


Like the cigar but _man_ do you have a great view! :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> '14 Mille Fleur


Last thing I need to see is that fluffy white background.

Pulling in all the outdoor gear this weekend and switching spots in the garage with the Mrs. the cold has come and here to stay.

My big Ash tree will drop all her leaves tomorrow or very soon as lows will hit the 20s this week. The white stuff can't be that far off. It looks to be a very heavy snow year if precipitation levels stay anywhere close to what they have been in Summer-Autumn. Record year.

At least the plowing contract has been paid already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Piper said:


> Like the cigar but _man_ do you have a great view! :vs_cool:


Come up and visit anytime. 
My stash is open to all guests.


----------



## bpegler

El Laguito factory Talisman:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

C.F. & Weller...
These have been sitting for several years, didn't care for them then and decided to give one another shot...


----------



## Westside Threat

And....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero at Brunch with friends. Rain has held off gonna enjoy the rest of GOD'S day. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Had to run a couple errands..only finished 2/3s but that's why you take a dollar stick when you know you're gonna have to toss it..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reynaldo Robusto


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kidvegas

Partagas Corona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

An SLR Pacificos with some Two Roads Two Juicy. Contrary to some folks beliefs the SLR still has legs IMHO. Nutty, complex, good construction and ample smoke make this an enjoyable one:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Kidvegas said:


> Partagas Corona


Doubtful. Partagas Coronas were discontinued in 2006, and had been HTF even before then. The only ones that show up these days are fakes, unless they came from a collector who's been sitting on them a long, long time. In fact, those are the first thing I check for to determine right-off-the-bat if a vendor is selling counterfeits.

Maybe a Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales (PCE) ???


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Doubtful. Partagas Coronas were discontinued in 2006, and had been HTF even before then. The only ones that show up these days are fakes, unless they came from a collector who's been sitting on them a long, long time. In fact, those are the first thing I check for to determine right-off-the-bat if a vendor is selling counterfeits.
> 
> Maybe a Partagas Petit Coronas Espciales (PCE) ???


Could very well be Jack, was sent to me from another member without a list of "Whats What". Started googling and the Corona was all i came up with lol. Overall very pleasant cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trinidad Reyes courtesy of Protekk. Very nice cigar. Enjoying this with ice water in the hot tub while it downpours in a major electrical storm. I love watching big thunderstorms as long as they are blowing down houses and such.










Update. I really ave lived this aged Trinidad. A very tasty smoke that I hadn't considered in the past. Once again thanks to Protekk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

B.C.E. & Weller...


----------



## protekk

HAd a 2010 Trinidad Robustos Extra and some Two Juicy for SUnday Night Football:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC D&D Iced coffee Another Manic Monday i wish you all a great day :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Doubtful. Partagas Coronas were discontinued in 2006, and had been HTF even before then. The only ones that show up these days are fakes, unless they came from a collector who's been sitting on them a long, long time. In fact, those are the first thing I check for to determine right-off-the-bat if a vendor is selling counterfeits.
> 
> Maybe a Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales (PCE) ???


Maybe a Coronas seniors or juniors out of the tubo they are readily available.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

MdO2


----------



## Wildone

Lons & water...


----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie


----------



## JtAv8tor

So tasty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

Thanks to a fine brother I get to visit this side of things. Think the box code was LUB 15.


----------



## Wildone

S.C.O. & Weller...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just a short and a black coffee on this chilly hectic Tuesday Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap

Just lit up a PSD4 from Oct 15.

Such a spicy little stick.


----------



## Wildone

Dip & water. Talk about a jacked up burn...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy hump day all SCDLH EL Principe Coffee and juice. Boy this month is flying by for me. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## Rondo

Regio








And that's plume on the oak leaf:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

HU crack stick to close out the evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

Esp # 2...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PSD#4 and Black coffee to go. Long drive this morning peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Regio
> 
> View attachment 164962
> 
> 
> And that's plume on the oak leaf:vs_cool:


Subtle and funny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Okay, I can play.


----------



## Kidvegas

Partagas PCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short after a long day of restoring a 1988 Lincoln Town Car









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Partagas PCE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got class bro

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

HUCM - this one ROTT+2. One of the ones that required a wipe to remove the mold (see my post in the purchase thread). Chocolate, earthy, cedar. These are really starting to grow on me, once I got over the fact they're not just a longer HUHC.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

H.U. 2...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Montie #2 petite D&D coffee Have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

A Reynaldo Robusto and some Weller for Thursday NIght Football. The Rey had great flavor. It was rich and full flavored, with some cedar notes:


----------



## Wildone

F.C.C. Dalia house roll from years ago & green Tea...


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. Of course as it's 22F but with wind it feels like 8F. I️ don't like this jump into Winter. I've been piping lately but needed my crack stick. Besides a wonky initial burn, as lovely as ever. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Coro and mojito with friends tonight


----------



## Champagne InHand

talisker10 said:


> Coro and mojito with friends tonight


Nice looking mojito to go with that fine cigar. Not shy on the crushed mint. That's how I️ like them. Interstellar stemware for the drink too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short after a long day of restoring a 1988 Lincoln Town Car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Absolutely loved Town Cars. I️ rode in so many over the days in the back seat. I️ owned a 2003 and drove it across the country from across the Puget Sound, via auto ferry and across I-90 when moving to upstate NY.

Of the many times I️ drove straight across the country, with just one stop to rest for 4-5 Hours, the Lincoln Town car ranks right near the top with a full sized Infiniti Q45 sedan, though it needed service in the Baltimore area to make it back and surprisingly a 2011 Buick Regal Turbo, which was really a rebadged Opel Insignia made in Germany, before GM started building the platform here in America. It was teased just 2 years later. After a leaping deer almost took me out on I️-90 Eastbound. From that point on it's been only SUVs as wildlife is very abundant.

I️ hope the Townie turns out to be spectacular. Solid engine, drivetrain and quite, comfortable ride. Drinks a pretty good quantity of fuel, but at least the V8 doesn't require premium fuel.

Post some pictures. Mine was Silver, but I️ love the classic black too.

Reminds me so much of the film "Grosse Point Blank," where both John Cusack and Dan Akron's drove them all around the Detroit suburb, asking "Doesn't anybody drive American cars any more?"

Have a great weekend T-!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Ramon Allones LE 2015


----------



## bobbya08

CORO in the garage tonight. It's chilly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

P.L...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Absolutely loved Town Cars. I️ rode in so many over the days in the back seat. I️ owned a 2003 and drove it across the country from across the Puget Sound, via auto ferry and across I-90 when moving to upstate NY.
> 
> Of the many times I️ drove straight across the country, with just one stop to rest for 4-5 Hours, the Lincoln Town car ranks right near the top with a full sized Infiniti Q45 sedan, though it needed service in the Baltimore area to make it back and surprisingly a 2011 Buick Regal Turbo, which was really a rebadged Opel Insignia made in Germany, before GM started building the platform here in America. It was teased just 2 years later. After a leaping deer almost took me out on I️-90 Eastbound. From that point on it's been only SUVs as wildlife is very abundant.
> 
> I️ hope the Townie turns out to be spectacular. Solid engine, drivetrain and quite, comfortable ride. Drinks a pretty good quantity of fuel, but at least the V8 doesn't require premium fuel.
> 
> Post some pictures. Mine was Silver, but I️ love the classic black too.
> 
> Reminds me so much of the film "Grosse Point Blank," where both John Cusack and Dan Akron's drove them all around the Detroit suburb, asking "Doesn't anybody drive American cars any more?"
> 
> Have a great weekend T-!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The car was in storage for 15 years after it blew a head gasket on I-95 from Florida to New York. It was my friend Frank's wish it be restored he just never got around to it. After his passing i started to nibble at it with the help and encouragement from his father Dominic. I rebuilt the motor and Transmission changed every brake and fuel line. The Radiator the original cause of the problem/ Repaired yards of wires the mice chewed at cleaned mouse poop and removed dead mice from everywhere/ E-bay was a great help in restoration parts. Cleaned all the mold it was a damp garage. Many times i stood there shaking my head saying please GOD help me figure this out. Lucky for me he did help me that is. I took her out on her maiden voyage last night picked up my girlfriend and some Chinese food. I got to say the ride is just amazing its like driving my sofa. The comfort level of a ride in a full chassis car is just unequaled, i am reminded of the old commercial where the guy cuts the diamond in the back of a moving Lincoln. Still odds and ends to finish i would say its 75% done its a 1988 Lincoln Town Car signature series. The rear of it is in the picture with the Partagas short it is a Dark Charcoal gray padded landau top and moon-roof. I got to say i never really cared for this model but after investing all this time and riding in it for the first time. I just really am impressed at how well the car functions comfort ride amenities are really top notch i love the digital dash. I will post pictures thanks for your encouragement and kind words. Enjoy the weekend as well.Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass coffee and juice in the confines of a nice roaring fire sure is cold out.
Happy Veterans Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tanzanian coffee and a tasty PSD 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

It's 33 degrees out and breezy but actually warm-_ish_ in the sun. The zenith is only about 30 degrees. Trying to catch the last rays before they go into the lee of the house.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Afternoon smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie


----------



## Slowpokebill

Smoked a Party Short while taking break during yesterdays Pheasant hunt...Here is a staged photo of my hunting buddy and his dogs taken during our break.


----------



## Wildone

P.L.E. & Strawberry Butterfinger Milkshake...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Almost got the beetle box smoked up..lol









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Slowpokebill said:


> Smoked a Party Short while taking break during yesterdays Pheasant hunt...Here is a staged photo of my hunting buddy and his dogs taken during our break.


Man that's a great picture. My brother just leased a place in Kansas for next year. He's looking for a dog now for bird hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro on this wonderful Sunday GODS day may peace be with you all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion No. 3. Weak sun but thankfully no breeze. Sitting on my deck with a winter coat and blanket like on board a ship. Luckily no draw problems on this sometimes fluky vitola.

Apropos nothing, I've included a picture of my daughter's elderly dog wearing his Carhartt coat on the beach yesterday.


----------



## Piper

Making hay while the sun shines. HUHC. This evening it's back to pipes.


----------



## Gummy Jones

@mambo5


----------



## Rondo

Robaina Farm


----------



## JtAv8tor

Quick 4 break

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Estupendo...


----------



## Rondo

Demi Tasse








The perfect halftime cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie #2 and coffee while waiting on some auto glass Windshield Techs  have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

bobbya08 said:


> Man that's a great picture. My brother just leased a place in Kansas for next year. He's looking for a dog now for bird hunting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really can't go wrong with Vizla or most retrievers breeds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Por Larranga Panatella


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC with a bit of ice water. I probably could have smoked a bigger stick as we were over the freezing mark, but why mess with perfection? Enjoyed with ice water. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoRo...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Coronas Major. I love it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

WABOOM said:


> Coronas Major. I love it.


How would you categorize this smoke? Between the strength of a No.2 and an HUHC? Or perhaps more towards their Robusto or Mag series?

Upmann is the most difficult marque for me to get a read on. Again perhaps it's me or my palate. Such big swings between cigar vitolas that I just don't know which I prefer other than the HUHC. I have to burn up another No.2 soon. I like them. I'm curious about the CM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Champagne InHand said:


> How would you categorize this smoke? Between the strength of a No.2 and an HUHC? Or perhaps more towards their Robusto or Mag series?
> 
> Upmann is the most difficult marque for me to get a read on. Again perhaps it's me or my palate. Such big swings between cigar vitolas that I just don't know which I prefer other than the HUHC. I have to burn up another No.2 soon. I like them. I'm curious about the CM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never had a HC, I've only had the Mag 46, PC, #2 and Regalias, and now the CM. To me the CM is different than the rest and my favorite of those. All those cigars taste different to me , and I am very impressed with the brand overall. I have smoked 4 or 5 PC's and those are really nice however I did have have one that was not good from being very fresh and tasted borderline horrible. Lol.
To answer your original question, this one tasted the fullest.


----------



## Wildone

Laguito 6 & J.W...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC cafe con leche weather a little milder today.
Happy hump Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

bobbya08 said:


> Man that's a great picture. My brother just leased a place in Kansas for next year. He's looking for a dog now for bird hunting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

When I think of bird hunting and Kansas I think of pheasant and puddle ducks. I run English Setters and have for over 40 years but I'm a grouse hunter that hunts pheasant now and then. A European versatile breed might make a better choice for a pure pheasant hunter that might do some waterfowl at time.

My buddies Drahthaars are pheasant hunting machines. I've hunted over lots of breeds of bird dogs but I think the Drats are the best pheasant dog out there. They are also great retrievers.

And to keep it on topic it was a Party short with black coffee this morning,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass after a nice ride through Connecticut









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> How would you categorize this smoke? Between the strength of a No.2 and an HUHC? Or perhaps more towards their Robusto or Mag series?
> 
> Upmann is the most difficult marque for me to get a read on. Again perhaps it's me or my palate. Such big swings between cigar vitolas that I just don't know which I prefer other than the HUHC. I have to burn up another No.2 soon. I like them. I'm curious about the CM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They always reminded me of a cheaper version of a Connie number one as always your mileage may vary

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A JLP on this wet morning in Vacaville


----------



## TCstr8

HU Connie A









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Celebrating my son's 10th birthday today with a 10yr old cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HUPC after a very long day. Hope everybody has a great evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Wildone

T.R.T...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning Gents partagas short coffee black Brooklyn bagel with cream cheese and lox peace to all









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

bobbya08 said:


> Celebrating my son's 10th birthday today with a 10yr old cigar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, Dad!


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning Gents partagas short coffee black Brooklyn bagel with cream cheese and lox peace to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Those bagels look quite tasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sig VI and some EZ coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

RYJ N.o 3 Rott Yesterday and very nice it is


----------



## Rondo

Rass


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 and a Coke:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Crackstick for the drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MyFatherFan

csk415 said:


> Thanks to a fine brother I get to visit this side of things. Think the box code was LUB 15.


How was your visit ... ha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

I think I need a wineador dedicated just for RASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> I think I need a wineador dedicated just for RASS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Isn't there a rule about feet showing i see your big toe:vs_laugh:


----------



## MyFatherFan

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Isn't there a rule about feet showing i see your big toe:vs_laugh:


Only if @UBC03 Dino notices it... Ha


----------



## WABOOM

Courtesy of a gracious brother. Thank you.


----------



## JtAv8tor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Isn't there a rule about feet showing i see your big toe:vs_laugh:


Haha your the first to notice that I always sneak a toe in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

MEG 15 No. 2 tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Tomorrow's Friday ...why not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> Tomorrow's Friday ...why not
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

S.R.A...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F HUHC Coffee juice have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short after some homemade spaghetti and puttanesca sauce with my girlfriend Theresa









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

DIP #2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short after some homemade spaghetti and puttanesca sauce with my girlfriend Theresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


My favorite red pasta sauce. Love the capers, olives, garlic and artichoke hearts added to the sauce. Enjoy your weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> DIP #2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts on these? I've only tried 1 so far and it was a bit on the mild side for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> What are your thoughts on these? I've only tried 1 so far and it was a bit on the mild side for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed it! Agree fully with your thoughts on strength. While smoking-this particular cigar i was very surprised that it reminded me of the CH Four Kicks in profile. Light/med very smooth and had that twangy feel on the palette that I've always gotten with the Four Kicks cigars. I'd definitely smoke again!

Actually I believe you sent this one my way. Much appreciated 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> My favorite red pasta sauce. Love the capers, olives, garlic and artichoke hearts added to the sauce. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its an old recipe handed down we use Capers, Garlic, Anchovies, Olives, Very ripe Plum Tomatoes.
I must say your version with the artichoke hearts sounds very interesting. I must try it next time out, Thanks bro and enjoy your weekend as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDM CHOIX SUPREME Iced D&D coffee sorry didn't mean to yell lol
Have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> I enjoyed it! Agree fully with your thoughts on strength. While smoking-this particular cigar i was very surprised that it reminded me of the CH Four Kicks in profile. Light/med very smooth and had that twangy feel on the palette that I've always gotten with the Four Kicks cigars. I'd definitely smoke again!
> 
> Actually I believe you sent this one my way. Much appreciated
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the cinnamon notes to these. This is an easy Habanos to get into from medium NCs. They age well and are not too expensive for a No.2. The Habanos salinity is there. Not over powering with hints of molasses. I like them and would buy another box. Just my $0.02

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

L.G.C. 2 & green Tea...


----------



## Kidvegas

Really digging these little fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

HUCM as a morning smoke with coffee as I cross the San Francisco Bay. Really liking these now as they continue to rest. Got 1h20m from it.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla. I'm looking at our fresh leaf piles and wondering about the big winds we're supposed to get tonight...


----------



## Sprouthog

SP Belicoso


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla. I'm looking at our fresh leaf piles and wondering about the big winds we're supposed to get tonight...


The time it takes to smoke that thing you might end up seeing buds on the trees lol

Looks beautiful










After a day of painting the back room it's Dip time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wildone

H.E.E...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying my first ever PR Piccador courtesy of Protekk. It’s too dark to snap a picture. With ice water watching some PAC-12 football. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> HUCM as a morning smoke with coffee as I cross the San Francisco Bay. Really liking these now as they continue to rest. Got 1h20m from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You lucky son of a gun. I love California my brother lives in San Diego. Can't wait to retire and head out west thanks for the pictures.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II with friends after a big country breakfast. Have i forgot to mention how much i hate winter :vs_mad:
Peace to all on GOD'S day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You lucky son of a gun. I love California my brother lives in San Diego. Can't wait to retire and head out west thanks for the pictures.:vs_cool:


Thanks! It's easy for any of us to take for granted what we have. So it's good to be reminded how lucky we are. Good luck with your retirement plans.

TL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Absolutely loved Town Cars. I️ rode in so many over the days in the back seat. I️ owned a 2003 and drove it across the country from across the Puget Sound, via auto ferry and across I-90 when moving to upstate NY.
> 
> Of the many times I️ drove straight across the country, with just one stop to rest for 4-5 Hours, the Lincoln Town car ranks right near the top with a full sized Infiniti Q45 sedan, though it needed service in the Baltimore area to make it back and surprisingly a 2011 Buick Regal Turbo, which was really a rebadged Opel Insignia made in Germany, before GM started building the platform here in America. It was teased just 2 years later. After a leaping deer almost took me out on I️-90 Eastbound. From that point on it's been only SUVs as wildlife is very abundant.
> 
> I️ hope the Townie turns out to be spectacular. Solid engine, drivetrain and quite, comfortable ride. Drinks a pretty good quantity of fuel, but at least the V8 doesn't require premium fuel.
> 
> Post some pictures. Mine was Silver, but I️ love the classic black too.
> 
> Reminds me so much of the film "Grosse Point Blank," where both John Cusack and Dan Akron's drove them all around the Detroit suburb, asking "Doesn't anybody drive American cars any more?"
> 
> Have a great weekend T-!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


90% done I just buffed it out and waxed it rides on air can't beat a full chassis car thanks for all your kind words and encouragement best regards Tony























Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Guess what's for dessert lol









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

R.A.E...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. I trust everyone had a safe and enjoyable weekend. Short week coming up going to start it with a short smoke.:vs_laugh: Partagas short black coffee eggs and ham. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

I hope it's not what's in the boxes. That stuff will kill you. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, you... &#129314;


----------



## Semper Noctem

RYJ MF


----------



## asmartbull

Playing hobo with Jorge


----------



## Pandyboy

RAAS with my pal BB8









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

asmartbull said:


> Playing hobo with Jorge


So when it snows you start smoking sticks ?
Good to see you posting again Al...


----------



## Semper Noctem

Pandyboy said:


> RAAS with my pal BB8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Party foul, bro... it ain't lit!


----------



## WABOOM

I lit up an NC tonight... and chucked it. Grabbed one of these little guys.


----------



## Wildone

S.L.R.C...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> So when it snows you start smoking sticks ?
> Good to see you posting again Al...


Yes I agree nice to see your posting again AL and great talking to you the other day

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short just parked the truck. Just dropped off my Uncle Rich he's got to have a procedure done at the hospital I hope they don't bust my chops for smoking in the parking lot lol. Have a great day all.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Netflix cup of coffee from the cafeteria in the hospital parking lot nobody's even bothering me for smoking I hope Uncle Rich gets out soon even with all these modern Creature Comforts I hate waiting around lol









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## Scap

Capuleto in Rome.









ETA...sweet 500th post


----------



## Stogiepuffer

RASS









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass after a long hard day really hits the spot









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Capuleto in Rome.
> 
> View attachment 167402
> 
> 
> ETA...sweet 500th post


I'm jealous enjoy my friend

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Montecarlo


----------



## Wildone

U. 50...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day gents a BPC to start my day peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Romeo Y Julieta, Milles Fleurs.

Sweet, creamy cedar with some mild spices tossed in. Highly enjoyable.


----------



## WABOOM

BCJ, ULA '15


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC

Hope all of you have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Thanksgiving to all lots to do a quick smoke HUHC Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Alex


----------



## Jordan23

Past week or so. Short was from today.
All good to really good... none were "wow". All were from 2012 except the Bolivar which was 2008.

Had a nice CoRo at the Jay Z concert last week.





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415

After dinner smoke. Seemed like a good time to enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Something a little different:

Alexander Gonzales Maravilla:










These are a little shorter than Reynaldo's, and medium full rather than full. Delicious after a day of Thanksgiving food.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and some Pappy after a great Thanksgiving feast Happy Thanksgiving all









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> Past week or so. Short was from today.
> All good to really good... none were "wow". All were from 2012 except the Bolivar which was 2008.
> 
> Had a nice CoRo at the Jay Z concert last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Hey look what the Cat Dragged In long time no see bro Happy Thanksgiving

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

CoLa as I gather my thoughts...

Dear God, 
Thank You For Your Amazing Power And Work In Our Lives, Thank You For Your Goodness And For Your Blessings Over Us. Thank You That You Are Able To Bring Hope Through Even The Toughest Of Times, Strengthening Us For Your Purposes. Thank You For Your Great Love And Care. Thank You For Your Mercy And Grace. Thank You That You Are Always With Us And Will Never Leave Us. Thank You For Your Incredible Sacrifice So That We Might Have Freedom And Life. Forgive Us For When We Don't Thank You Enough, For Who You Are, For All That You Do, For All That You've Given. Help Us To Set Our Eyes And Our Hearts On You Afresh. Renew Our Spirits, Fill Us With Your Peace And Joy. We Love You And We Need You, This Day And Every Day. We Give You Praise And Thanks,

Amen

Today is Thanksgiving!!! How fitting for a Man that was the most giving Man that I ever met to pass on this day!!! He was a Man of integrity and character! I will miss Him big time! Rest In Peace Son, Brother,Soldier,Husband,Dad, Grandpa, Friend...
Mr. Kuhn!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildone said:


> CoLa as I gather my thoughts...
> 
> Dear God,
> Thank You For Your Amazing Power And Work In Our Lives, Thank You For Your Goodness And For Your Blessings Over Us. Thank You That You Are Able To Bring Hope Through Even The Toughest Of Times, Strengthening Us For Your Purposes. Thank You For Your Great Love And Care. Thank You For Your Mercy And Grace. Thank You That You Are Always With Us And Will Never Leave Us. Thank You For Your Incredible Sacrifice So That We Might Have Freedom And Life. Forgive Us For When We Don't Thank You Enough, For Who You Are, For All That You Do, For All That You've Given. Help Us To Set Our Eyes And Our Hearts On You Afresh. Renew Our Spirits, Fill Us With Your Peace And Joy. We Love You And We Need You, This Day And Every Day. We Give You Praise And Thanks,
> 
> Amen
> 
> Today is Thanksgiving!!! How fitting for a Man that was the most giving Man that I ever met to pass on this day!!! He was a Man of integrity and character! I will miss Him big time! Rest In Peace Son, Brother,Soldier,Husband,Dad, Grandpa, Friend...
> Mr. Kuhn!!!


Sorry for your loss David may God give you the strength to carry on thank you for your Thanksgiving prayer may God be with you and yours and keep you safe amen

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillH

Had this pre turkey day at a my favorite drinking establishment with some of my family.

I was expecting this royal robusto from 2013 to be something special but it was just meh.


----------



## WABOOM

'12 B52 courtesy of @protekk ... THANK YOU
Today is my birthday, and the temp is 50f and rh is 65. Might be the last nice day til March= Behike time.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> '12 B52 courtesy of @protekk ... THANK YOU
> Today is my birthday, and the temp is 50f and rh is 65. Might be the last nice day til March= Behike time.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOOMER! Looks like a great celebration smoke, enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC on a sunny 46F morning with warm Earl Grey tea.









If you can see from my ash tray, I've been piping a ton more than smoking cigars. The weather just has been so windy. While it's warm now the wind is still around 25mph. Good thing is that cigars store well for better weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoking PL Picadores under a blanket at 430PM on a clear, chilly day. Laphroig 10Yr is my beverage.


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> '12 B52 courtesy of @protekk ... THANK YOU
> Today is my birthday, and the temp is 50f and rh is 65. Might be the last nice day til March= Behike time.


Man that's purdy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey look what the Cat Dragged In long time no see bro Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yeah....I've been lurking. I plan to post more. I hope you, your daughter, and your Corvette (still love em?) had a great Thanksgiving, bro.


----------



## Rondo

'09 Ex4


----------



## GOT14U

Last one ...down to only HUHC. Not complaining but I better up my CC game! My modus fixed this jewel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> Yeah....I've been lurking. I plan to post more. I hope you, your daughter, and your Corvette (still love em?) had a great Thanksgiving, bro.


My step daughter passed coming up on three years now.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-i-p-lillian-marie-beloved-step-daughter.html
Yes i still have the corvette peace bro:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Jordan23

Double Post.


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My step daughter passed coming up on three years now.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-i-p-lillian-marie-beloved-step-daughter.html
> Yes i still have the corvette peace bro:vs_cool:


I had no idea. I'm so sorry for your loss, bro. God Bless.


----------



## UBC03

Parti mf (maybe)..wanted anything I wouldn't cry over ditching when it made me sick.

You wanna talk barnyard.. Felt like I was in the paddock at the track.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HU Mag 50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## JtAv8tor

Done being productive for the day..and rest of the night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415

JtAv8tor said:


> Done being productive for the day..and rest of the night
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a good thing. Looks like that might take the rest of the evening to smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Been going at this one for about 2.5 hours. Still have over an inch left....


----------



## acitalianman13

Nice smokes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

acitalianman13 said:


> Nice smokes


Cubans sure do look different now a days :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some over easy eggs and left over ham at my girls house. On the back deck with a Siglo III and a coffee.
Happy GOD'S day to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short 3 fingers of 12 year old Pappy









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Parti mf (maybe)..wanted anything I wouldn't cry over ditching when it made me sick.
> 
> You wanna talk barnyard.. Felt like I was in the paddock at the track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I love that smell Dino for me it's the best part of the Cuban besides the twang peace my brother

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Had me a crack stick earlier today. Always good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC while walking the dog. I don’t like this Winter business one little bit. Brrh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> HUHC while walking the dog. I don't like this Winter business one little bit. Brrh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winter blows chunks and the older you get the harder it gets,:frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe con Leche breakfast burrito peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

A JLP after lunch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finishing up a Bolivar Petite Corona damn it's getting cold outside I hate winter









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas in front of the heater:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents Damn its nippy.
HUHC on the way to D&D for coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

D4


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed a nice Montecristo Medio Corona on an unseasonably warm day. My queue to drain and service the hot tub for a long Winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo II coffee to go peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'm smoking a rash while putting the finishing touches on the 88 Towncar new seat belts are in order got to be compliant with the law laugh out loud









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Should read Rass damn talk to text never works right LoL

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I'm smoking a rash while putting the finishing touches on the 88 Towncar new seat belts are in order got to be compliant with the law laugh out loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Your going to need to start a gypsy limo service in that beautifully restored Townie. Make some extra cash if the union guys don't thump you! vs:laugh. Just kidding around. Nice job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

These little guys pack a punch.


----------



## Kidvegas

HU #2 from a brother on another forum. A fine cigar indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I'm smoking a rash...


I warned you about those girls from Queens.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC and a D&D coffee while handing out R/G peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> HU #2 from a brother on another forum. A fine cigar indeed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you enjoying your journey on the other side. HU is among my favorite cigars. I can't recall having one that I didn't enjoy.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> Glad to see you enjoying your journey on the other side. HU is among my favorite cigars. I can't recall having one that I didn't enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, been a blast so far. Starting to understand all the TWANG talks.....me likes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie


----------



## poppajon75

After lunch RG Perla.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

A cigar with a band!

78 degree Beach weather!

Must be in Cozumel:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RG for the ride this morning. Hope everyone has an easy uncomplicated day. Happy Friday Fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short black coffee enjoy the weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

El Laguito factory Talisman:










Great morning smoke, very chocolate.


----------



## poppajon75

Today's after lunch treat. HUHC.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast on vacation:










2006 Trinidad Robusto Extra.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Topes with a good friend and morning coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Trini Topes with a good friend and morning coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


How are those Topes smoking, Tony?


----------



## UBC03

Found a few hours to get some time in the woods









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> How are those Topes smoking, Tony?


Like a Fundy on steroids multi dementional very unexpected for such a young cigar. My reward for picking up a good friend at the airport. Purchased at an English tobacconist maybe there is something to that EMS thing. Lol Love you're pictures enjoy your vacation I'm jealous ️

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finishing up a RASCC. Low winds today so perfect for the little stick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

1st smoke since tooth extraction and implant. Gonna hold off a little longer till the next one. Caused some discomfort in the socket

Partagas SD4


----------



## Rondo

Ingenios


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> 1st smoke since tooth extraction and implant. Gonna hold off a little longer till the next one. Caused some discomfort in the socket
> 
> Partagas SD4


Be careful E- I've been down that path. When I smoke I rolled gauze that I soaked lightly with saline and tried to protect the area from any smoke. It's a difficult task, but better to play it safe. Wait a few more weeks and keep those gums moist around the implant.


----------



## ebnash

Yes, it’s been about 3 weeks, but I’m going to hold off till the new year before I have another. I don’t want to compromise $3500 worth of Dental work and my health.


----------



## asmartbull

When your all out of celestial finos..


----------



## Gummy Jones

Have a good night folks


----------



## protekk

A few nice ones yesterday. First a 2012 Carlos Fernandez Behike custom:



And for dessert an '09 Diplomaticos No.4:


----------



## bpegler

Light rain, but it's 78 and I have a good covered patio to smoke under:










Reynaldo Maravillas with some banana trees keeping me company.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Lusi


----------



## bpegler

El Laguito Talisman:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coro and a hangover peace to all on GOD'S day:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coro and a hangover peace to all on GOD'S day:vs_cool:


You need a Bloody Mary, that will fix that hangover 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> El Laguito Talisman:


We need to switch lives for a day or two.. How are you at building scaffold?...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> We need to switch lives for a day or two.. How are you at building scaffold?...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


>


Not that kinda scaffold .this kinda scaffold..lol









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Brought the wifes car in for an oil change yesterday and managed to get in a '09 Punch 48 LE. Nice easy going smoke, creamy, tons of smoke production and great construction.



I moved onto a '12 Cohiba CE. I have tried over and over to like these. Love CoRo most of the siglo line and Espys adn I tend to like long and skinnies but I just have not had good experiences with these. I've smoked through most of 2 boxes and They almost always need relights and the taste is underwhelming for a cigar of this caliber. I know this is blasphemous but I will not be buying any more of these. They are not bad just not worth the price they command IMHO:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Not that kinda scaffold .this kinda scaffold..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I remember when i used to take those down sometimes. Wow that was a long time ago a young mans game.:vs_OMG:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ERDMCS Cafe Con Leche have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> Yes, it's been about 3 weeks, but I'm going to hold off till the new year before I have another. I don't want to compromise $3500 worth of Dental work and my health.


I hear you. I visit the Oral health doctor tomorrow, even though it's more about the sinus being so close to the repaired root done years back. I have a few short roots on a molar that might have developed when I had wisdom teeth as they were all impacted. I guess I'll find out tomorrow. Just finishing up my 7 day dose of antibiotics. It is what it is.

Cavities as a kid, makes a crown in your 20s-30s, which possibly leads to implant or tooth loss, depending upon where you happen to be when that crown or root canal fails, despite your best oral hygiene practices.

Enjoy the Cubans lads.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I remember when i used to take those down sometimes. Wow that was a long time ago a young mans game.:vs_OMG:


I've been doing drywall.. It's like a vacation

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> I've been doing drywall.. It's like a vacation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I would much rather do plumbing than drywall any day of the week. I hate doing drywall. It makes you mental!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> I would much rather do plumbing than drywall any day of the week. I hate doing drywall. It makes you mental!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I started that way so I'm good...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:










These are the little ashtrays scattered around the resort:










Coconut shell glued to a piece of wood. Someone walks around in the early morning and cleans out the sand.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> I've been doing drywall.. It's like a vacation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


At my age a vacation is doing Layout or cabinets, ceilings or office furniture:vs_laugh:



Champagne InHand said:


> I would much rather do plumbing than drywall any day of the week. I hate doing drywall. It makes you mental!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not so bad for me it just becomes monotonous after a while. Especially if your doing apartments.



UBC03 said:


> I started that way so I'm good...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I started that way to got out of the Corps the Union was taking men. What a dope i was should have finished school. I am 58 years old and still busting my butt :vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee taking a trip down memory lane:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning Monte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## talisker10

Upmann noellas, spicy little stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick while figuring out what lies ahead of me got to pull this tranny out of this Taurus problem is you got to support the motor and drop the whole damn Cradle to get it out









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn that was a lousy picture sorry about that I'm doing this for a friend I probably would never do it for myself laugh out loud









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk








Still no picture I guess Tapatalk is on the blink again


----------



## blackrabbit

Cheap, cheerful, and quite enjoyable Super-Partagas.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo Medio Corona










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC D&D Coffee have a grand day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:










Cohiba Siglo 6, 2006.


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba Siglo 6, 2006.


Man that looks excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another crack stick God I love these










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Now i know why JFK liked these, delish


----------



## Kidvegas

HU #2 dang these are great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Iced coffee today “A Date Which Will Live in Infamy”- FDR
Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:










Jimmy Sotolongo custom BHK 56. If you're in Cozumel, pick up some of these. Mild to moderate, but lots of sweet tea and cashews.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy am I enjoying this BBF box just landed while I was pulling out the tranny and cradle from hell thank you Jesus for this blessing amen









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick standing here molding over the day's events









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now that I think about it I must be nuts a couple of cables at what looks like a bent hook is preventing me from wearing an engine for a hat lol
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Crack stick standing here mulling over the day's events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Crack stick standing here mulling over the day's events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Tapatalk acting funny sorry I think I double post

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 46


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Dessert:









Alex custom Prince.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

Mmmm good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F HUHC coffee juice peace to all have a great if not the greatest weekend ever!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cradles in crack stick on Deck Dunkin Donuts coffee
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Breakfast:


I got to say Bob I'm jealous you're smoking Cohibas Fun in the Sun I'm under a car with a crack stick lol and they're saying 3 to 5 inches of snow tomorrow enjoy your vacation peace my brother

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

After lunch HUHC. I'm pretty sure that I'll always have these on hand.










Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PL Panatella


----------



## UBC03

Had an RG on the way home to celebrate getting warm in my truck.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Gents, trying to enjoy this HUHC while freezing my "Naddies" off. Waiting on the first snow fall of the year. 31* and there talking 3 ta 5 inches......ugh!!








Winter Smoke Style!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Morning Gents, trying to enjoy this HUHC while freezing my "Naddies" off. Waiting on the first snow fall of the year. 31* and there talking 3 ta 5 inches......ugh!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Smoke Style!


Yep that's what they are saying for us as well maybe it will miss us. Weather the storm safely Damn i hate winter! 
Peace bro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC late start this morning snow on the way peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yep that's what they are saying for us as well maybe it will miss us. Weather the storm safely Damn i hate winter!
> 
> Peace bro


And it Begins!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Enjoying this guy on the front porch of the hunting cabin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Old Montie # 2









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple inches here so far it's really peaceful when it snows upstate at 30 degrees









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

There is something terribly wrong with this picture:










That's snow, not sand. Just got off a plane in Atlanta, and I have to deal with this crap.


----------



## Kidvegas

bpegler said:


> There is something terribly wrong with this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's snow, not sand. Just got off a plane in Atlanta, and I have to deal with this crap.


Welcome home....lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> There is something terribly wrong with this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's snow, not sand. Just got off a plane in Atlanta, and I have to deal with this crap.


 Yes welcome home sorry for your troubles:vs_laugh:
I couldn't resist nice to see you got home safe and sound!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

We dodged the storm maybe 3 inches thank GOD.
Cohiba siglo V after a big country breakfast with family and friends.
Peace to all on GOD'S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Alex perlas.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just another manic Monday ERDMCS Coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

The first of my box of Punch Punch, love it


----------



## asmartbull

*This 13 is outstanding*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

asmartbull said:


> View attachment 171530


You know and i think we were talking about this the other day Bullman. I have to say overall 13 was the last outstanding year for Cuban tobacco IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wasn't planning on smoking I just dropped by to see what you guys were smoking but you know how that goes BBF on Deck peace my brothers :vs_cool:









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

A tasty treat thanks to @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> A tasty treat thanks to @bobbya08
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that one of the customs I sent you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Is that one of the customs I sent you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep it is, it was calling out to me this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good cheap smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC D&D coffee watching the rain peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very old Monte number 2 a perk from the Taurus transmission job very nice cigar thank you Freddy









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nothing Burns like an aged Habano just look at that wonderful Ash the hints of chocolate twang and a hint of cinnamon adjust outstanding for a cigar that's nearly 20 years old









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas MF and, a Square D NEMA size 2 motor starter.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After finishing the "Honey Do's" and lunch, found myself with a couple of hours to myself and this glorious Monte Petit Edmundo, my first of these, wont be my last.
Got to use my new Modus tool, dont know how i got along without it, great device @Cigary


----------



## SurfnSafari

Had something very special today. A Juan Lopez Habana. First Cuban I have had in over 25 years. Still trying to recover from the experience. Honestly the Cigar was constructed great, great even burn, great ash quality, and very complexed flavor.

Could become very habit forming. Where I got I will not tell, but someone (a perfect stranger) was very generous. :smile2:


----------



## SurfnSafari

Second picture.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just out doing some Christmas shopping crack stick for the ride home









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SurfnSafari said:


> Had something very special today. A Juan Lopez Habana. First Cuban I have had in over 25 years. Still trying to recover from the experience. Honestly the Cigar was constructed great, great even burn, great ash quality, and very complexed flavor.
> 
> Could become very habit forming. Where I got I will not tell, but someone (a perfect stranger) was very generous. :smile2:


Best of luck with your addiction this forum is full of us Cuban cigar Junkies 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Best of luck with your addiction this forum is full of us Cuban cigar Junkies
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Problem is I have too many Non CC's to smoke to make room for CC's. Got (4) as a fluke, expect it could be a long time before I have good storage room.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

SCdLH El Principe. These little guys are so much better with age.

It's below 20F and with blowing snow it's almost snorkeling weather or heading to the local cigar lounge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SurfnSafari said:


> Problem is I have too many Non CC's to smoke to make room for CC's. Got (4) as a fluke, expect it could be a long time before I have good storage room.:vs_laugh:


Many that have come to this section over the years have faced a similar problem. As i recall they sell of their Non Cuban stock and load up on Cubans. Welcome to the dark-side my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

SurfnSafari said:


> Problem is I have too many Non CC's to smoke to make room for CC's. Got (4) as a fluke, expect it could be a long time before I have good storage room.:vs_laugh:


Tupperware is your friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari

Well if I stop buy NC's, and switch to CC after smoking up half the NC, I could be in better shape. 


My neighbor use to be a pilot for a major freight hauler. I would watch his house when he was gone flying around the world. 

Once in a while he would bring a box of CC's, as a thank you. Now apprently their are companies that you can order from, and they warrantee, or guarantee delivery.

So it is easier to get CC's. All that is needed is money.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day SCDLH La Punta D&D coffee :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going out to finish up some Christmas Shopping.
PSP#2 tagging along:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

11' RGP.









Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy this week is flying by HUHC coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

First one of these. I've been sitting on a box for 6 months so figured I'd fire one up for scientific purposes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Okay not sure where I got this but it was from a trade on here. I hat them not having a wrapper so I can label that stuff. Went old school on the soda also, just diet lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

LGC MdO 4. These little cigars are amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Okay not sure where I got this but it was from a trade on here. I hat them not having a wrapper so I can label that stuff. Went old school on the soda also, just diet lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hanging out on the dark side tonight? I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Lonsdale


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

bobbya08 said:


> Hanging out on the dark side tonight? I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I need a separate humidor for CCs and then I'll feel the necessity to stock it....then I'll be here all the time.....however I got quit a few from UbC I will be smoking also! I'm still hurting from that bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

GOT14U said:


> Ya I need a separate humidor for CCs and then I'll feel the necessity to stock it....then I'll be here all the time.....however I got quit a few from UbC I will be smoking also! I'm still hurting from that bomb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tupperware is cheap my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Last one for the night, total of 7 cigars for the day. Nice day indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Last one for the night, total of 7 cigars for the day. Nice day indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Quitting already? Lol.....it sounds like a good run my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SurfnSafari said:


> Well if I stop buy NC's, and switch to CC after smoking up half the NC, I could be in better shape.


Get to smokin' those NC's...

I am mindfully smoking my NC stock at a 10:1 nc/cc ratio. It's gonna take a while.
There is probably only 5 or 6 NC blends that I will ever reorder.


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Last one for the night, total of 7 cigars for the day. Nice day indeed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. Damn its cold 13 degrees out here Partagas short hot black coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F. Damn its cold 13 degrees out here Partagas short hot black coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


I'm with ya Tony. 15* this morning and not liking it!! Be safe brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> I'm with ya Tony. 15* this morning and not liking it!! Be safe brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro you as well gonna smoke in the truck mostly today too damn cold for anything else.
I got a nice ride out to Torrington Ct taking all small stuff couple of shorts couple of HUHC {crack Sticks} :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

@TonyBrooklyn.....Nice, Torrington is about 30 min up RT8 from me. Enjoy the ride and stay toasty my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> @TonyBrooklyn.....Nice, Torrington is about 30 min up RT8 from me. Enjoy the ride and stay toasty my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know that you're close I see a herf in my crystal ball lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF on the way down to Brooklyn
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Break from chores 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Haven't seen a petite Quintero on here in a minute.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gumby-cr

PLPC :grin2: I don't post much in the Habanos section because my CC collection is small. I picked up a cab of these last year I think it was and I think they still need more rest. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## ebnash

Saint Luis Rey Double Corona. 

A gift from a BOTL at my local lounge. This thing is delicious and will keep me happy for a couple hours.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC D&D Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull

One for dad...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Thanks to a generous Puffer I'm just chilling' on the front porch (really it is freakin cold out) enjoying a HUHC and black coffee.


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Good to know that you're close I see a herf in my crystal ball lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan! Next time your passing through just gimme a heads up brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I’ve been known to ride my bike down Rt 8.


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> I've been known to ride my bike down Rt 8.


The more the merrier Ron! I'm always down a PUFF HERF!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Sounds like a plan! Next time your passing through just gimme a heads up brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rondo said:


> I've been known to ride my bike down Rt 8.


:thumb::ss:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sitting back with a Coro and 3 fingers of Pappy after a long day of Christmas shopping!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Siglo III after breakfast with family on GOD'S day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull




----------



## poppajon75

HUHC


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PLPC D&D iced coffee headed out to get a new copy of. A Christmas Story as mine refuses to play the last two chapters in the Blu Ray version.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

HU Mag 46


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black, after a Brooklyn bagel with the works.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Montecristo #5. I think I like the partagas and Romeo y Julietas I have smoked better than this one, but it really was not bad at all.


----------



## Kidvegas

HUHC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Don Alejandro


----------



## asmartbull

11......really likin’ ‘em


----------



## GOT14U

Oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick and a chocolate
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Yum...thanks to @UBC03









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy hump day ERDMCS and a hot chocolate peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF while checking out the latest additions of Hemmings Motor News









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOT14U said:


> Yum...thanks to @UBC03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are really great smokes for the money

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JLP Today


----------



## UBC03

Little powerhouse.. Man I wish you could nub this little bastard..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Yum...thanks to @UBC03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everybody needs a quality 2$ smoke to stockpile.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla on a very wet evening:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla on a very wet evening:


Hold it over your head. It'll keep the rain off of ya..lol

Are they that good, that it's an everyday smoke you don't tire of?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Hold it over your head. It'll keep the rain off of ya..lol
> 
> Are they that good, that it's an everyday smoke you don't tire of?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


3 days a week. And they're that good, imho.

I only smoke one regular production cigar a week now, unless I'm on vacation. All the other days are customs. Mostly Ray and Alex, but I have been enjoying those EL factory Talisman as well.

With increased travel to Cuba from the USA, custom rolls are more available than ever.

And again, only my opinion, they roll better and have better leaf than can be found in any factory cigar.


----------



## asmartbull

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla on a very wet evening:


You may still be smoking that for breakfast!


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> 3 days a week. And they're that good, imho.
> 
> I only smoke one regular production cigar a week now, unless I'm on vacation. All the other days are customs. Mostly Ray and Alex, but I have been enjoying those EL factory Talisman as well.
> 
> With increased travel to Cuba from the USA, custom rolls are more available than ever.
> 
> And again, only my opinion, they roll better and have better leaf than can be found in any factory cigar.


It's a great thing , when you find something that fits your wheelhouse that perfectly.. Enjoy bro.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

You had any issues bringing the custom rolls back? Just had a buddy lose his entire stockpile to customs, they wouldn't accept his receipts


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Little powerhouse.. Man I wish you could nub this little bastard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Wow that's good to hear they must have changed the blend I haven't smoked one of those in a long time I was always put off by the construction issues that and they were also a little too mild for my taste thanks for the info do you know maybe it's time to rethink making an order with them peace my brother

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack still you know us crack addicts lol









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Partagas Chico courtesy of @Rondo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PLPC coffee toast and juice have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dip for the drive this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC this calm afternoon. 









The darkness is finally peaking. Thank goodness. Now for The Big Chill to set in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> HUHC this calm afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The darkness is finally peaking. Thank goodness. Now for The Big Chill to set in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll share one with ya...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

07. There were and are even more mild, but sometimes I like my coffee black and other times with a little cream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

A peso cigar Jack @curmudgeonista sent me last year..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

PSD4









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F ERDMCS coffee juice have a great weekend all.
And if i don't get back on here in time.
Best wishes everyone .
For A very Merry Christmas!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Because it's Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF on Deck while tending to my basil plants that I started from the seeds of the flowers of my garden this year dried them out planted the seeds about 7 weeks ago they're coming up like weeds I didn't think it would work but my buddy told me it would I'm glad I tried it now just keep these indoor till the springtime









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> Because it's Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


TGIF

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

last night it was a Party Short. I perfect smoke when it is 12 degrees


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=173409&stc=1&d=1513962256

The only Cubans I have ever had have been gifted to me by a close Cuban friend. He brought me 20 back a few months ago. I have one left in my Humidor. This Bolivar was in my holiday exchange thanks to @mambo5 and my first ever Bolivar.
Thank you Mambo, I am over halfway and it has behaved perfectly in every way. It is a nice stick.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Is that a RASS ? Why yes it is indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion No. 3 because it's a balmy 45 degrees and almost no breeze! That red thing is a blanket.:smile2:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First Bolivar.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Stogiepuffer said:


> First Bolivar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had that stick this morning thanks to @mambo5 and enjoyed it very much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC and, a great cup of coffee.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> last night it was a Party Short. I perfect smoke when it is 12 degrees


Sounds like an inopportune time to lose the beard, though!

Alex Lonsdale for me tonight...


----------



## poppajon75

Kicking off this long weekend with a Trinidad that @UBC03 snuck in on me a while back. My first from this brand and, it makes quite the impression. Fantastic!


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3 on this chilly day in NorCal


----------



## JtAv8tor

2013 RASCC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Thanks to @UBC03 for sending this my way.....very enjoyable on this cold and wet NE night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Lancero after some coffee and homemade Christmas Cookies. It truly "is the most wonderful time of the year." Gotta get to the Fish Market Seafood tonight for Christmas Eve. I wish you all a very Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOT14U

A quick HUHC while getting biscuits and gravy ready for the fam....forgot cream for my coffee so the bottle of Baileys will be short lived...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Last night I gave this one a try... part of the Thanksgiving batch from @bobbya08









Lots of leather for the first half, then it got more interesting with flavors I'm not sure how to explain  - tasty treat!


----------



## TCstr8

Me and pops enjoying a couple sticks before dinner.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I was saving this cigar for when I graduate, and the time has come!


----------



## PTAaron

eliot said:


> I was saving this cigar for when I graduate, and the time has come!


Congrats!


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> I was saving this cigar for when I graduate, and the time has come!


Congrats bro..nice to see ya..Merry Christmas

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

PTAaron said:


> Congrats!





UBC03 said:


> Congrats bro..nice to see ya..Merry Christmas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fusion

Por Larranga and happy Christmas to all


----------



## Kidvegas

eliot said:


> I was saving this cigar for when I graduate, and the time has come!


Awesome bro! Congrats and enjoy your Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

eliot said:


> I was saving this cigar for when I graduate, and the time has come!


Congratulations @eliot! Definitely worthy of a cigar!


----------



## Alrightdriver

eliot said:


> I was saving this cigar for when I graduate, and the time has come!


Congratulations!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Crack stick on the way to hang out with the kids..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Merry Christmas!

Midnight '09 Monte Especiales No.2 for this Santa, in lieu of cookies and milk!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Thanks to @curmudgeonista I can enjoy this little guy.
Thank you Jack!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Punch Punch today


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174057&stc=1&d=1514227772

After gaining 6 lbs over the past month I figured this Regina "MEDIATRIX" and my favorite single malt was only fitting for this special day! This Regina will be a favorite, Dominican dark medium bodied San Andres wrapper, perfect draw and burn. Cigar reminisces of rich Cuban coffee, with hints of fresh cracked black pepper and subtle notes of chocolate. 6x50


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174057&stc=1&d=1514227772
> 
> After gaining 6 lbs over the past month I figured this Regina "MEDIATRIX" and my favorite single malt was only fitting for this special day! This Regina will be a favorite, Dominican dark medium bodied San Andres wrapper, perfect draw and burn. Cigar reminisces of rich Cuban coffee, with hints of fresh cracked black pepper and subtle notes of chocolate. 6x50


Nice Cigar but wrong section Charlie lol way too much of that single malt im thinking


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops sorry guys naw it’s old age! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

Christmas Smokes with my cousin HU#2's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC yesterday but it was so cold and windy while stretching the dogs legs that there was no enjoyment in it for me. A waste of a good cigar. Stinging winds and drifting snow were a beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

It's 32' in the smoke shack and the heat dish cannot keep up with the cold. Glad this was a quickie.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a very Merry Christmas!
Partagas short black coffee too darn cold for anything else.
Wishing everyone a very Happy Healthy Prosperous New Year!


----------



## Rondo

champagne inhand said:


> huhc yesterday but it was so cold and windy while stretching the dogs legs that there was no enjoyment in it for me. A waste of a good cigar. Stinging winds and drifting snow were a beast.


tg4nc


----------



## Ranger0282

This could only happen to me... @bobbya08 sent me a Cohiba Behike 52 from the "Make A Wish" thread and I knew I was gonna save it for Christmas. I decided due to other stuff to smoke it on Christmas Eve and the wife even allowed me to smoke it in the house. I set a fan next to the window by my chair and lite it up. The wife says "When it starts to taste like a $100 cigar, let me have a couple of puffs" That didn't take long...... Anyway, I was just about to the last 1/3, which is always the best, and my stomach started aching like all get out!! I thought I might throw up. I assumed it must be due to high nicotine from the Behike so I scraped the coals off the cigar so I could finish it later. I ate an orange, which didn't help, then I had to lay down. Turns out I caught a stomach bug right in the middle of one of the best cigars I ever had. What was the odds for that? I was in bed all day Christmas. Missed the Christmas cook-out the family had set up. Am just now starting to feel a little better. But....I can say what I did smoke, was Fantastic... I should have had the wife take a pic of me smoking it in the house but forgot. Saved the band, figured I would do something with it...


----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie


----------



## mpomario

Only the 3rd cc I've had and this little sucker is pretty good. Sitting at Michaels in Keller Texas. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla on a very chilly evening:


----------



## UBC03

Had a Quint on my way top pizza hut.. I feel a twinge of guilt because I have drive past the gym to get to the drive thru at pizza hut.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In the teens here in Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn nice and calm no wind right now headed down the bay. 
SCDLH La Punta to keep me company, Gotta head upstate later gonna be minus 10 on Sunday.
Have i ever forgot to mention how much i hate winter :vs_mad:


----------



## Fusion

Another little one today, RYJ Petite Julieta


----------



## Semper Noctem

GOT14U said:


> Yum...thanks to @UBC03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send me your money...


----------



## Rondo

M2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F D&D Coffee HUHC Driving around doing errands. Damn its 3 degrees :vs_OMG:
Have a Happy New Year everyone.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> M2
> 
> View attachment 174721
> 
> 
> View attachment 174729


You brave soul. I've been firing up the Coleman propane heater next to the hot tub and it's still pretty unbearable for a cigar. I guess driving around for 60-90 minutes might be worth it.

I have to either drive or follow my daughter down to Binghamton on Monday due to the unusual snowfall and low temperatures. We have invested too much in her at this point. Plus she had a fender bender, though the town's were filled with them, last Friday. Nothing unfixable in Spring, but going down through the Southern Tier via 81 is treacherous at best in Winter. I might chose a nice CC for the ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Mag 46


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Cohiba Maduro 5
Yum.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Got up to 32' yesterday so i had a quickie.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

World conquest and smoking a fine cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> World conquest and smoking a fine cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that a game or is it a plan?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Is that a game or is it a plan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Game .. call of war 1942 web based and free to play ...long term strategy style game I have one game that's at 599 days and going strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Game .. call of war 1942 web based and free to play ...long term strategy style game I have one game that's at 599 days and going strong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that's commitment..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> World conquest and smoking a fine cigar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that the #2 ? I got a box that just left San Fran...never had them before. I zoomed in I see it's the epicore. Nice smoke I'm sure stud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

GOT14U said:


> Is that the #2 ? I got a box that just left San Fran...never had them before. I zoomed in I see it's the epicore. Nice smoke I'm sure stud!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Yep got 5 left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

NYE starter pack. I don't post here much but 2018 will damn sure bring more CCs!!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF a snake oil Brew after working on the Town Car Happy New Year to all









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Johnny-O La Corona Factory Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

A preemptive thanks to @Champagne InHand
who gifted me this Cohiba Maduro in person when we met up in New York earlier this year.

I plan to smoke this one tonight as the 1st stick of New Years Eve celebration. Thanka, buddy!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Jlp


----------



## quesquared

To blasted cold for anything bigger.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Mag 46.

In my garage, sitting in front of my 60k btuh fan forced heater.

Currently, it's 37 and dropping outside, but it's low 60's in here.

I might actually survive winter this year.....I HATE being cold.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rang in the New Year with an '08 RyJ Short Churchill at the stroke of midnight, and about fire up this '08 Trinidad Robusto Extra to close out the day and celebrate my Georgia Bulldogs' hard-fought victory over the Oklahoma Sooners today to propel them into the National Championship game!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC on the way out the door playing catch up.
Have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Punch petit coronations tubo, eml nov 13, pleasant little smoke


----------



## Rondo

09 Ex4


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Partagas, I think this one is from 2012-13 not even sure which one it is, roughly a 5x44 I'm guessing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC gonna smoke it in the truck on the way to the city peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive, cheers gents !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## churchpunk

To celebrate my ability to finally post in this forum, I'm having a smoke!








Wrapper was splitting a bit at the bottom, wish I had some cigar glue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

churchpunk said:


> To celebrate my ability to finally post in this forum, I'm having a smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapper was splitting a bit at the bottom, wish I had some cigar glue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the darkside brother

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Go figure show up for my appointment with the VA and it has been rescheduled...they sent a letter. Time to enjoy the drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some kinda Bomb storm passing through the north east. Not so much the snow but the wind that makes cigar smoking tuff.
Partagas short in the truck while running around. Stay warm and safe gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

A great tasting Partagas. Not sure exactly which this is but, perfect profile and construction. Thanks again @UBC03!

Stay safe out there @TonyBrooklyn....this storm's gonna be nasty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

2013 RASCC tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

Kidvegas said:


> A great tasting Partagas. Not sure exactly which this is but, perfect profile and construction. Thanks again @UBC03!
> 
> Stay safe out there @TonyBrooklyn....this storm's gonna be nasty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a great Mille Fleur. Some of Parti best value and so nice when aged. I have some sitting still for a few years.

I sure wish it was nice enough for a cigar.

Damn this Grayson Weather bomb thing.

Usually we just call it Great Lakes Winters here. But we have been spoiled for 2 recent years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Headed home finally!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope everyone on the east coast is okay rough storm.
Digging out this morning PSD#4 to keep me company along with a shovel and a pot of black coffee.
Have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Champagne InHand said:


> That looks like a great Mille Fleur. Some of Parti best value and so nice when aged. I have some sitting still for a few years.
> 
> I sure wish it was nice enough for a cigar.
> 
> Damn this Grayson Weather bomb thing.
> 
> Usually we just call it Great Lakes Winters here. But we have been spoiled for 2 recent years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Mille Fleur was my first guess...and what an enjoyable smoke it was! Definitely gotta find some of those on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a break with a crack stick









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> A great tasting Partagas. Not sure exactly which this is but, perfect profile and construction. Thanks again @UBC03!
> 
> Stay safe out there @TonyBrooklyn....this storm's gonna be nasty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You ain't kidding bro we got slammed if you got a shovel face yourself hope all is well with you and yours

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

It is another nice day in the Mountain West. It is more like early November weather than January weather. I enjoyed a RGPC out on the patio with some coffee. Mini review: RAE Jun 15...coffee, cedar, pine nuts, along with hints of ginger, white pepper now and then along with a touch of salt on my lips. I'll buy more of these.


----------



## ebnash

HUHC. Pretty fresh one that needs some more time to acclimate. A little tight in the draw, but oh the flavor out of this little guy. Can’t say I’ve ever picked up this much floral before.


----------



## Pandyboy

H Upman Noellas and Glenfarclas 12 watching FA cup. That's soccer for you chaps. Oldest cup competition in the world. Liverpool v Everton.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bolivar Belicosos Finos, this is the last of 3 given to me by a friend, i have some on order and im getting worried, they were posted 8th Dec, site is saying its only been 20 working days, seems a long time to me lol


----------



## UBC03

Fusion said:


> Bolivar Belicosos Finos, this is the last of 3 given to me by a friend, i have some on order and im getting worried, they were posted 8th Dec, site is saying its only been 20 working days, seems a long time to me lol


Wait you're 30 days...keep your Fingers crossed... Then call your vendor

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom:










This is from my new bundle. The wrappers on these are extraordinary. Best wrapper leaf I've seen out of Cuba in years. Flawless and silky. Like the best Cohibas from years ago.


----------



## quesquared

Game time companion









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Jose Piedra Breva Jan. 2015. Can't beat it for the money. Good smoke!


----------



## poppajon75

Cheep and cheerful. RGP


----------



## UBC03

blackrabbit said:


> Jose Piedra Breva Jan. 2015. Can't beat it for the money. Good smoke!


Can't beat em.. Hell, ya can't buy em anywhere either.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another Monte morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Round 2 before lunch at the inlaws

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quesquared

A lil shorty to start with









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

RASS 2013. Great smoke on a Sunday morning. After this, I’m off to catch a plane for work travel for the week. Enjoy your Sunday, men.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF on this - 5 degree morning happy Sunday peace to all









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Awesome cup there!



JtAv8tor said:


> Another Monte morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Decided to take a quick look to see if I could find that cup, and I guess they must be somewhat collectible. Some nut is asking $160.00 on fleaBay.


----------



## JtAv8tor

ebnash said:


> Decided to take a quick look to see if I could find that cup, and I guess they must be somewhat collectible. Some nut is asking $160.00 on fleaBay.


Yeah some of the originals are very collectible, 160 for the yeti mug is super cheap seen them sell for 300 Plus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Crack Stick before dinner. Enjoy the rest of your weekend brothers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good morning Gents gonna get going PLPC D&D coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

SCdlH that was gifted with a trade. I really like these.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin Monti.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF D&D Iced coffee damn near a heat wave today temps in the high 30's peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BBF D&D Iced coffee damn near a heat wave today temps in the high 30's peace to all:vs_cool:


Stay warm brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Jlp


----------



## Rondo

I hate making decisions.


----------



## GOT14U

Checking these 2 year olds out! (You can only say that on a cigar forum)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

GOT14U said:


> Checking these 2 year olds out! (You can only say that on a cigar forum)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just so wrong but correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Champagne InHand said:


> That's just so wrong but correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost deleted it....but it made me laugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hump day is here another scorcher should be around 39 :vs_laugh:
PSD#4 coffee toast have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Half Corona. Feb. 2016. My first "crack stick", as I have heard them affectionaly called around here. I like it. Very flavorful. Reminds me of similar flavors on the retro to some Caldwell I have smoked (eastern standard and yellowcake), but it seems the Cuban smoke is ust nicer on the mouth in general. I would not mind having a bunker full of these.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:










It's a toasty 63 degrees out!


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a toasty 63 degrees out!


Weird weather..enjoy it while you can..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

blackrabbit said:


> Half Corona. Feb. 2016. My first "crack stick", as I have heard them affectionaly called around here. I like it. Very flavorful. Reminds me of similar flavors on the retro to some Caldwell I have smoked (eastern standard and yellowcake), but it seems the Cuban smoke is ust nicer on the mouth in general. I would not mind having a bunker full of these.


Welcome to the foundation that never goes away. These just get better but smoke quite well right off the truck.

I have 8-10 boxes resting downstairs. I need to do a count. Great little sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Finally my first cigar of 2018! Warmed up to 42... perfect to sit out on the deck with a 2008 Cuban from @asmartbull 
All I can say is WOW!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The week is flying by RASS and black coffee on the deck. Not to shabby for January Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Punch Punch, holding up very well considering the RH here is 82% today


----------



## Champagne InHand

Crazy warm all things considered with 62F high humidity and localized flooding. I did get a chance to enjoy an HUHC while dog walking. 

I didn’t want to risk a larger stick because the winds were unpredictable. 

Still quite nice to enjoy a crack stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A little buddy for the drive this morning. ....stay safe out there fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> A little buddy for the drive this morning. ...._stay safe out there fellas!_
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_You as well my friend!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Man i am going to enjoy this heat wave gonna get up around 60 next day and a half. Big sticks all day PSP#2 and a D&D Iced coffee for the ride. Have a great weekend all T.G.I.F!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying the afternoon courtesy of @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

Crack stick on the porch out of the rain—unfortunately, not out of the breeze. But sooooo nice to have a stogie!:smile2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Juan Lopez #1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very old partagas short from a cab of 50 before they were banded damn it's about 60 degrees outside enjoying a double dog IPA peace to everyone enjoy the weekend









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Crack stick on the porch out of the rain-unfortunately, not out of the breeze. But sooooo nice to have a stogie!:smile2:


Bear in mind my friend that 95% of recovering crack addicts fall out of Grace ROTFLMFAO you know what sobriety isn't all what it's cracked up to be enjoy the weekend my friend 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC Iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Randy956

RASS with herbal tea


----------



## Kidvegas

HUHC while still enjoying some mild temps today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Warmed up yesterday into the 50's so I took advantage and got two beauties in.

First was a 2009 BBF with some Grimm's "Icing on the Cake" Stout:



Then moved on to a 2012 Partagas 898 with some Weller. Man I love this smoke!:


----------



## Rondo

Series A


----------



## Rondo

Ramon Allones Italia


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> Ramon Allones Italia
> 
> View attachment 177394


Looks a little chilly up there buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Looks a little chilly up there buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what it looks like in July up there..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This little HDM Du Marie, short smoke for this high humidity we have here lately


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom on a cold night. The shaggy foot always gives a funky initial burn:


----------



## quesquared

Placed my first ever CC order a couple days ago....fingers crossed. My first and only stick on this frigid night.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

quesquared said:


> Placed my first ever CC order a couple days ago....fingers crossed. My first and only stick on this frigid night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Welcome to the dark side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

bobbya08 said:


> Welcome to the dark side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir, thanks! I'm trying. Haven't tried much, but loving the couple that I had and very much curious about the others, lol!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Tried to smoke this LP, this is what can happen when the gar goes from 61% in the Wineadore to 96% outside


----------



## pwaggs

Fusion said:


> Tried to smoke this LP, this is what can happen when the gar goes from 61% in the Wineadore to 96% outside


Ouch. Do you have to dry box with that kind of humidity difference?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

H. Upmann Magnum 54

Very nice tonight.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

pwaggs said:


> Ouch. Do you have to dry box with that kind of humidity difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My dry box is at 71 today so not sure if it would have made a difference, i did manage to smoke about 2/3 of it.


----------



## WABOOM

These are a wonderful smoke. I just couldn't grab an NC. (I had every intention to... but nope!)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> These are a wonderful smoke. I just couldn't grab an NC. (I had every intention to... but nope!)


Those look like @Rondo gloves :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rough day today one year since my best buddy Frank's passing. At the shop smoking a Be-hike 52 in is honor R.I.P.:crying:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Yesterday I spent the day prospecting for Sherry Topaz gens out on Utah's West Desert. It was a successful day so it was beers and a Montechristo Petite #2 from a recently ordered sample pack.


----------



## WABOOM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those look like @Rondo gloves :vs_laugh:


Rondo sent me a pair!!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Tried to smoke this LP, this is what can happen when the gar goes from 61% in the Wineadore to 96% outside


Yikes!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

@UBC03
I think this one is from you, I had some also so you just never know. Either way love these things, and boxing is on so I'm gonna enjoy it while I can.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning commute w/Peet's









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents a BPC and coffee for me peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Pretty sure I acquired this via a gift, don't recall from where or who, but man these are good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF from an 2003 cab thanks Brandon









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JtAv8tor said:


> Pretty sure I acquired this via a gift, don't recall from where or who, but man these are good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nothing beats a gifted cigar enjoy it

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nothing beats a gifted cigar enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


This was a for sure like in my range, very similar to a Monte 4 and superb retro. Wish I can recall who sent it to thank them profusely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75

Molly approved HUHC.


----------



## UBC03

Crack stick ( copyright @TonyBrooklyn) on my way to get pizza for the kids.. Can't wait to be warm for the first time today..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas on a cold snowy evening:


----------



## Rondo

petit edmundo


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoying some fabulous smokes with a great brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Another bitterly cold evening. Another Alex Custom:










These are a little shorter and fatter than the Rey's.


----------



## Kidvegas

First go at the Mag 46......dang fine!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 while digging out have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bolivar with a cup of Sumatra


----------



## loadz

Love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch break with a nice RG Perla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 while online:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

There were cigars in these 1.5 hrs ago

With @mambo5


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey Gents Top of the morning T.G.I.F and all that good stuff!:vs_cool:
QDO the new blend Corona. :vs_mad:
I gotta say i didn't like the old blend, and for me the new one is Meh.:vs_laugh:
Hope everyone has a splendid weekend, Temps gonna top the 50's here in NYC.
Gonna get some stuff for the BBQ and its big smokes at least for the next couple of days.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another week down only a few hundred more to go till not retiring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

Yesterday's smoke to end my evening and kick off my weekend.


----------



## Scap

JtAv8tor said:


> Another week down only a few hundred more to go till not retiring
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How did you like it?
I smoked one last week and it didn't do much for me.


----------



## WABOOM

JLP Conservas. I'm a fan.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Scap said:


> How did you like it?
> 
> I smoked one last week and it didn't do much for me.


Can't get enough of these personally although RA is my favorite CC by far these days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## loadz

Coronas senior this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JtAv8tor said:


> Can't get enough of these personally although RA is my favorite CC by far these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I enjoy the RASS, will have to try another RACA once the weather turns back from the dark side.


----------



## poppajon75

Fonseca Delicias


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JtAv8tor said:


> Can't get enough of these personally although RA is my favorite CC by far these days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed, these are getting better with age. Great with Predator Zin.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Little fella to finish off this wonderful Friday evening. Stay safe out there fellas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Winter weather is moving tonight. It was just starting to snow; so, it was a Party Short night.


----------



## loadz

One of my all time favorite habanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Great breakfast smoke! Thx to @UBC03









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

loadz said:


> One of my all time favorite habanos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice stick but I wanna know how you got that written on your coffee...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

GOT14U said:


> Nice stick but I wanna know how you got that written on your coffee...lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahah i dont know how he does it but he surprises me every night when i order a coffee. Great coffee with cigars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

A crack stick on a drive in the higher elevations.


----------



## Fusion

JLP Cazadores


----------



## Gummy Jones

Okay


----------



## JtAv8tor

Been a long day, bottoms up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178922&stc=1&d=1516504061

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178930&stc=1&d=1516504061

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=178938&stc=1&d=1516504061

My good friend that lives close to me also has a home in Cuba. I went over today and picked up a few sticks that he brought back. The one I am smoking comes from his family farm, they grew it and hand rolled it, one of the very best sticks I have ever smoked.


----------



## GOT14U

JtAv8tor said:


> Been a long day, bottoms up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Limited edition 2014

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another 50 degree BBQ day here in Brooklyn on GOD'S Day. CORO to get the smoker going. Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another 50 degree BBQ day here in Brooklyn on GOD'S Day. CORO to get the smoker going. Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


Your should use lighter fluid or kindling to get the smoker going.. Using COROs sounds expensive, but it would add to the flavor..

Enjoy your Sunday bro.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another 50 degree BBQ day here in Brooklyn on GOD'S Day. CORO to get the smoker going. Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


You as well Tony!

CT will also be mid to high 40's today and can't complain. Gives me a chance to try this RyJ I'm guessing Cazadores courtesy @UBC03. First from this Marca and from the first few puffs i can tell I'm in for a treat!









Thanks again Dino!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Your should use lighter fluid or kindling to get the smoker going.. Using COROs sounds expensive, but it would add to the flavor..
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


 enjoy your day as well bro

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> You as well Tony!
> 
> CT will also be mid to high 40's today and can't complain. Gives me a chance to try this RyJ I'm guessing Cazadores courtesy @UBC03. First from this Marca and from the first few puffs i can tell I'm in for a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Dino!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Dino is a class act enjoy

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That Dino is a class act enjoy
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I tell people that all the time.. No one ever agrees with me..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

du Prince


----------



## Gummy Jones

Resting for a decade. My first monte2.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Little firecracker. More like an M80. Yum.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Flying out this afternoon and will be out of town all next week for work. My most important baggage right here...


----------



## Rondo

Rey Robusto








Go Pats


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> Rey Robusto
> 
> View attachment 179378
> 
> 
> Go Pats


I was rooting for them out here in the desert. I'm glad they pulled it off Brady is an amazing quarterback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

Rass Sept 2014...very sweet profile so far, barnyard, very slight pepper, and a very faint. cherry taste.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rough day today one year since my best buddy Frank's passing. At the shop smoking a Be-hike 52 in is honor R.I.P.:crying:


Thoughts and prayers to you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Cuaba to start off the morning. What a fantastic cigar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Privada herf with some pals
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Second cigar of the day. Cohiba secretos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents today is the first day of the rest of your life. Start it out with a fine Cuban Cigar. PSD#4 for me D&D iced Java peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Boli rc


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC

ROTT and tasting spectacular!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> RASCC
> 
> ROTT and tasting spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait till July.. They get better and better

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Fusion said:


> Bolivar Belicosos Finos, this is the last of 3 given to me by a friend, i have some on order and im getting worried, they were posted 8th Dec, site is saying its only been 20 working days, seems a long time to me lol


An update on this post
This order did not arrive, the vendor re-sent them today. along with the BBF's are 2 boxes of Partagas Mille Fleurs, it seems like they have shipped in 3 separate packages this time reading between the lines.
They did offer money back


----------



## ebnash

Done with work for the day and back at my hotel in Chandler, AZ. Time to forget about the day and relax. Woodford Reserve in the glass.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Car gar.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

A quickie tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Bolivar Emirates Arab United. What a spectacular cigar im blown away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyFatherFan

JL #1 w/ Glenlivet 12









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short while at the drive through at D&D short smokes today to wet for anything else.
Not complaining as far as i am concerned it can rain for 40 days and nights if the lord wishes it to be.:wink2:
Its just if i never see snow again it will be too soon.:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning all, morning drive cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

RYJ PJ great little smoke


----------



## Gummy Jones

That'll do


----------



## loadz

First smoke of the day. Romeo & juliet from 2005 gifted from a friend. The flavor is absolutely incredible and full










Band fell off :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC cafe con leche breakfast burrito peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## loadz

Second cigar today. Cohiba piramides extra. Great flavor. On the soft side so would be great as a morning cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dip #2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

HUHC and Woodford, round 3.


----------



## poppajon75

Petite Quintero.


----------



## loadz

Kidvegas said:


> Dip #2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome cigar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


how was it and how does it compare to other hoyos?


----------



## loadz

First of the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

talisker10 said:


> how was it and how does it compare to other hoyos?


I enjoyed it, it burned much faster, but flavor was very similar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Not bad for a $3 cigar @UBC03 now I know why you like these so much









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Round #2. RyJ Petite Royale. It's a pretty stout little cigar, fantastic.


----------



## Navistar

HUPC. Hate to see these go but the HC is a good compromise


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got Upstate to the shop I smoked one on the way up in the truck and I'm smoking another one while putting Town Car up on the lift









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@UBC03. Here's looking at you kid ROTFLMFAO









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @UBC03. Here's looking at you kid ROTFLMFAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I use a punch so all the short filler doesn't end up in my mouth... They're pretty good for a 3$ smoke.. I'd put it up against most 7$ NCs..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> I use a punch so all the short filler doesn't end up in my mouth... They're pretty good for a 3$ smoke.. I'd put it up against most 7$ NCs..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes but the short filler is mixed with pubic hairs from the thighs of virgins lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

loadz said:


> First of the day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love your posts bro you take some great pictures they belong in a magazine or even a book

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes but the short filler is mixed with pubic hairs from the thighs of virgins lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Lol.. Not in the Quint rolling section, maybe 70 year old street walkers. This ain't the Cohiba rollers you're used to.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Lol.. Not in the Quint rolling section, maybe 70 year old street walkers. This ain't the Cohiba rollers you're used to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I guess that old saying is true you get what you pay for lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravillas:


Damn Bob what does it take like 3 hours to smoke that thing God bless you bro I wish I had the time

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love your posts bro you take some great pictures they belong in a magazine or even a book
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Haha thanks man its just my coffee and iphone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravillas:


Spring training doesn't start for another month or so, does it? But I guess it doesn't hurt to get the bats warmed up in hitting shed. That's a monster @bpegler; but a good lookin' monster!


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3 with an afternoon Kona


----------



## WABOOM

HUPC meg '16


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Nightcap with an HUHC. Not just for breakfast anymore


----------



## loadz

Now smokin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy morning and the weekend is here T.G.I.F!:vs_OMG:
Have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:
HDMPR Cafe con leche huevos con chorizo:smile2:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Last nights smoke was HUHC. A perfect smoke for a cold snowy night. Thank you to a generous forum member for the sample stick. I have ordered a box.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

When I bough the box of HUPC I planned on smoking the first half of the box and then aging the rest. Oh well so much for that plan...time for another box.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> When I bough the box of HUPC I planned on smoking the first half of the box and then aging the rest. Oh well so much for that plan...time for another box.


Get two... or three. It's hard to sit on them when they're calling your name. I've still got a couple of 2014 boxes, but only because I had two more to smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

Coffee and this fine HUCM for Saturday starters! Enjoy the day fellas and stay safe!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## PTAaron

Enjoying the 45 degree heat wave.

Edit: ...and now it is raining. Boo!


----------



## Rondo

Demitasse


----------



## Rondo

Presidente


----------



## talisker10

Epi 1, never disappoints, with a hot cup of tea on a cold night.


----------



## PTAaron

Rondo said:


> Presidente
> 
> View attachment 180586


That ashtray definitely made me take a second look... LOL!


----------



## Fusion

RYJ Mille Fleurs thank you @Ender1553 its delicious


----------



## Randy956

RASS this warm 52 degree afternoon


----------



## UBC03

Crack stick









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Crack stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Crack head lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Gotta love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RG and a cup of Honduran Arabica

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## loadz

Self explanatory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Coronation


----------



## Kidvegas

My thoughts where to save these HU#2 for the spring but, with 50 degrees today in CT I couldn't help myself lol.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents:vs_cool:
Enjoying this very mild weather for Jan.
Partagas short coffee and juice peace to all!


----------



## GOT14U

On the dark side now. Thank god for the Modus! And thank you to @UBC30 much appreciated bud! Little crack but smoked great after!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On the way to do a side job snowing like a son of a gun out here these are the best cigars to smoke and crappy weather peace to all have a great day









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PL Panatella


----------



## bpegler

Alex Custom:










That's what the crazy shaggy foot looks like once it starts burning...


----------



## Kidvegas

Quick RG Perla to finish the evening!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Slowpokebill

Fusion said:


> PL Panatella


I have smoked a lot of the budget priced Cuban cigars but I've been through a few boxes of the PLPs. They are great smoke for the money.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

HUHC.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC while grabbing some coffee at the D&D drive thru.
Have a happy hump day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

RGP


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Drive home









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Been saving my last 5 of these, but to celebrate my pre-christmas CC order finally getting here i thought i would have 1.
Johnny-O Baby Salomon


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## Westside Threat

Fusion said:


> Been saving my last 5 of these, but to celebrate my pre-christmas CC order finally getting here i thought i would have 1.
> Johnny-O Baby Salomon


How old is it?


----------



## Fusion

Westside Threat said:


> How old is it?


Its just about 9 months old, i know they say these need longer but it was great, will try to leave the other 4 quite a bit longer and order more pretty soon lol.


----------



## ebnash

All they are “cracked” up to be...


----------



## Kidvegas

Partagas Habanero from a box split with a couple of fine BOTL!








Of course i couldn't wait to try one and glad i didn't lol. Great burn and construction with a very strong and flavorful profile.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Partagas Habanero from a box split with a couple of fine BOTL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course i couldn't wait to try one and glad i didn't lol. Great burn and construction with a very strong and flavorful profile.
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Glad to hear it. I was so close to having one this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late start this morning just got up to the shop in Upstate New York boy this is really good have a blessed day all









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch Time








RGP

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## loadz

Starting the day off with one of my favorite cubans. Diplomaticos numero 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Quintero









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas Habaneros. One tasty little ROTT cheap and cheerful. Possibly the most twang I've had in this range.


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Quintero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Ha! Seems Dino got ya hooked my friend. Seriously those are a nice cigar and for me the construction and draw has been flawless.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> Partagas Habaneros. One tasty little ROTT cheap and cheerful. Possibly the most twang I've had in this range.


Partagas wrote the book on Twang my friend

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Ha! Seems Dino got ya hooked my friend. Seriously those are a nice cigar and for me the construction and draw has been flawless.
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Yes I must agree Dino hit the nail on the head with these

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas wrote the book on Twang my friend
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I've been thoroughly impressed with everything I've had from Partagas so far. I think...no...I need Partagas only tuppers now


----------



## blackrabbit

These are very good!


----------



## Kidvegas

blackrabbit said:


> These are very good!


Nice choice, think I'll join ya!








HU Corona Major

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ebnash

blackrabbit said:


> These are very good!


Yes...yes they are


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Nice choice, think I'll join ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HU Corona Major
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Copy Cat LOL!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F to all have a great weekend stay safe out there!
Starting my weekend off with a Cohiba Siglo III thanks Stevie D.:vs_cool:


----------



## loadz

Secretos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to find out what this whole crack stick thing is all about. Courtesy of @JtAv8tor I believe.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> About to find out what this whole crack stick thing is all about. Courtesy of @JtAv8tor I believe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Forgot to attach pic oops lol









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

HU Mag 46, Vnice


----------



## churchpunk

Usually I save these types of cigars for special occasions. Tonight's special occasion? I really wanted a cigar, it's really cold outside, it was the shortest cigar I own.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee cold outside peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Selectos Peso cigar with coffee for breakfast.


----------



## UBC03

Parti habanero rott...in the truck









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Robaina farm custom


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC









Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Dip4


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Jaun Lopez 
Wow, great cigar 17 box code. 
Pic won't upload. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

I bet you all get tired of looking at the feet of these Alex customs. Here's another one:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

San Cristobal De La Habana


----------



## poppajon75

SoCal Gunner said:


> San Cristobal De La Habana


Always good to see you over here brother. Those SCdlH El Principe are great smokes!


----------



## Navistar

having a little RG perla and enjoying the warm weather. Im assuming it will bring some snow with it. Cant handle a large smoke with this hangover. :twitch:


----------



## Rondo

P short


----------



## Kidvegas

JL#2

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

HdM Petite Robusto from a great brother.


----------



## Kidvegas

Crack Stick

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Crack Stick
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Can't wait till the first person gets on here complaining they can't find "HU Crack Sticks" anywhere on line...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> JL#2
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


How was that one, and how many have you smoked? I was supprised how good my first one was. After I was done I immediately checked online to see if they were still on sale to pickup a few more boxes but no luck.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> How was that one, and how many have you smoked? I was supprised how good my first one was. After I was done I immediately checked online to see if they were still on sale to pickup a few more boxes but no luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hey bro, I like them woodsy and some cream but, to me there's a definite saltiness to these that can be a bit much. All around though a nice smoke!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> Hey bro, I like them woodsy and some cream but, to me there's a definite saltiness to these that can be a bit much. All around though a nice smoke!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


To me it had that twang aroma to it. I'm wondering if these will get better with a few years on them?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Stogiepuffer said:


> To me it had that twang aroma to it. I'm wondering if these will get better with a few years on them?


Don't they all?

I'm a huge Coronas Gordas fan and I like the JL#1's just fine. But, there are others such as the Mag46 and HdM Epi#1 that get higher marks from me. I tend to stock those in greater quantity. I'd include SLR A's in my top-of-the-crop list too if I could still find 'em.


----------



## Rondo

'11 Robusto


----------



## quesquared

'15 SIMONNNN!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Rondo said:


> P short
> 
> View attachment 182226


I got a young cab of these recently and they are smoking very well.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't they all?
> 
> I'm a huge Coronas Gordas fan and I like the JL#1's just fine. But, there are others such as the Mag46 and HdM Epi#1 that get higher marks from me. I tend to stock those in greater quantity. I'd include SLR A's in my top-of-the-crop list too if I could still find 'em.


Good to know, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Champagne InHand

H.Uppman Connie No.1.

I think. Protekk sent my a sweet bomb with a bunch of PLs and a RASS but I was grabbing a stock from my box that had a label. I don't do labels so i know it's from him. POS MAY11 and it's smoking 100 times better than my box of Connie A from 2015. I guess I'll let those Connie As just sit. This is all kinds of salty milk chocolate and caramel with nuts. Creamy too. With water. Needed a break from a great game. 
Thanks M!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

First cigar on vacation... thanks @bobbya08

















(Super Bowl is on a giant screen on the beach)


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Finally home and able to relax, a wonderful gift from @bobbya08










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Damn tasty '13 RASS again thanks to @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a Super Bowl party damn i think i got brain damage. Congrats to the Eagles well done. Partagas short black coffee and an Advil. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

PMF after lunch, just few days OTT and very nice it is


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Quintero while doing some paperwork up at the shop peace to all









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

First of my fresh Alex Maravillas:










At 10" this is the longest cigar I have ever smoked. It has an excellent draw, thank goodness.


----------



## poppajon75

The tax man cometh....Super Partagas take me away....


----------



## poppajon75

Sometimes, one doesn't get the job done. HUHC


----------



## PTAaron

Another from @bobbya08 ... tasty but a very tight draw - wish I had brought my Modus to Grenada.

Think I like this better than the HUHC I had last night.


----------



## Champagne InHand

PTAaron said:


> Another from @bobbya08 ... tasty but a very tight draw - wish I had brought my Modus to Grenada.
> 
> Think I like this better than the HUHC I had last night.


Parti Shorts can be amazing but after an initial period of good smoking, then they need some deep sleep. Both are great smokes. Cabinets are what you want with Parti shorts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Champagne InHand said:


> Parti Shorts can be amazing but after an initial period of good smoking, then they need some deep sleep. Both are great smokes. Cabinets are what you want with Parti shorts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The flavors were great, just a real right draw. It fell apart, literally, in the last third. 
Would love to get more of these.


----------



## loadz

Partagas Lucitania this morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

loadz said:


> Partagas Lucitania this morning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Early start I see. I hope that "Luci" didn't sink on you. 
Too early for that? Ok.....


----------



## loadz

LeatherNeck said:


> Early start I see. I hope that "Luci" didn't sink on you.
> 
> Too early for that? Ok.....


Never early for a Lucitania if you got time ). Awesome cigar with a creamy coffee right after breakfast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 on the road again peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked this H Upmann corona major yesterday and it helped me get through being stuck in a snowstorm on a I-70 waiting for the highway to get cleared of an accident. I got home a couple hours later to a warm sunny late afternoon at my house.


----------



## talisker10

Mag 50, POU jun 13, great draw, great flavors. First one out of this box was plugged. This one is excellent. Rich fruity sweetness, subtle earth and spices, wood and twang, very nice indeed.


----------



## Fusion

This Belicoso Fino Apr 17 and just about 1 week OTT, dam good


----------



## ebnash

Sometimes I like a Coke chaser with my Crack


----------



## bpegler

Alex Custom Diademas, before the flame:










And after:










Absolutely beautiful cigar, it's like smokable art.


----------



## loadz

Bolivar Emirates. So damn good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up at the shop in Upstate New York waiting for a man named Cody he's coming to look at the 67 Riviera boy is it snowing up here almost forgot Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure number 2 from a cab of 50 in the days before they wore bands peace to all be safe out there









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Alex Custom Diademas, before the flame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful cigar, it's like smokable art.


I said it before I'll say it again them's sure is some Purdy Seegars

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Quint Breva

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## WABOOM

It's only 9°. Had to go for a cheap cigar


----------



## PTAaron

...and another courtesy of @bobbya08... that thanksgiving drawing has been a great intro


----------



## bobbya08

PTAaron said:


> ...and another courtesy of @bobbya08... that thanksgiving drawing has been a great intro


Glad you're enjoying them brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another messy morning commute. Partagas short black coffee stay safe. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

RYJ MF with afternoon creamed coffee.


----------



## Bird-Dog

PSD6

Forgot to take a pic 'til the end. But honestly at 3.5" these little suckers aren't that much longer to start with.
:grin2::grin2::grin2:
Good though!


----------



## ebnash

Good lord Jack, you must have asbestos lips to get down that low. Good show!


----------



## Bird-Dog

ebnash said:


> Good lord Jack, you must have asbestos lips to get down that low. Good show!


I didn't say I was finished with it. Besides, how else am I gonna' keep my mustache trimmed? :vs_laugh:

Seriously, when they're "good to the last drop" it's a shame to toss 'em sooner. :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex Maravillas:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JL #1

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee juice T.G.I.F !:vs_cool:


----------



## loadz

Great little cigar. San Luiz Rey exclusivo Peru 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Connie A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

While cleaning my shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its a Punch Punch kinda day


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Quite tasty!









Stay groovy...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

One for the ride home and the other with a SN Hop Bullet. I dropped it and the head cracked. Still smoked well.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Siglo VI this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cuaba Divinos ROTT


----------



## Rondo

E2


----------



## PTAaron

My "last night in Grenada" smoke - once again courtesy of @bobbya08 - thank you again brother:









Diplomaticos 4 from 2004... Whole lot of deliciousness there!


----------



## loadz

Bolivar Gigantes. This cigar has been in my humidor for about 4 years. It is heavenly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

curmudgeonista said:


> Cuaba Divinos ROTT
> 
> View attachment 183682


How was that? never tried a cuaba.


----------



## loadz

talisker10 said:


> How was that? never tried a cuaba.


Its a must try cigar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Quintero Brevas, coffee and, scheduling.


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning fellas, RG Panetelas. I really enjoy the he'll outta these tasty little buggers!









Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Champagne InHand

loadz said:


> Bolivar Gigantes. This cigar has been in my humidor for about 4 years. It is heavenly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I have a box of these resting. For the life of me, I can't see why Habanos SA discontinued production of these cigars. I'm so glad I have the majority of a box in waiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

talisker10 said:


> How was that? never tried a cuaba.


To be honest, This Divinos wasn't one that did great ROTT. Had some bitter notes, though mixed with some nice flavors. Promising, but need a little time to settle, I think.

It's been 2 or 3 years since I've had any Divinos and these look different than the ones I've smoked in the past. Lighter wrappers. And they used to be fat little buggers with rather sudden transitions at both ends to make them perfectos. But now they're a lot more of a cone shape, like a shorter Cuaba Tradicionales. I hope that's not a sign. Divinos used to be great, one of the better Cuabas, right behind the Exclusivos. Only time will tell now.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch smoke









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Errand running gar.. Jon talked me into trying one of these rott.. Still a little on the snug side for the first inch and my modii were all in the house. Still pretty good for 3$ smoke after it opened up..IMO









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Errand running gar.. Jon talked me into trying one of these rott.. Still a little on the snug side for the first inch and my modii were all in the house. Still pretty good for 3$ smoke after it opened up..IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not too shabby at all. More twang to me than the petite but, consistent with that Quint, honest tobacco flavor. No frills, just solid IMO.

HU Regalias. I smoked a bunch pretty fresh and, gifted a few out so I find myself on the last one now. Great entry level cigar to the HU Show.


----------



## Rondo

'07 Mercaderes from a box split with @selpo a couple years ago. 
No regrets.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS this morning....WOW GUUUD!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## knilas

'11 Connie 1









Stay groovy...


----------



## UBC03

CRACK STICK... Think it's my last one..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

A buddy and I have a tradition after our hunt we enjoy a wee dram and cigars. This mornings hunt was good.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> A buddy and I have a tradition after our hunt we enjoy a wee dram and cigars. This mornings hunt was good.


That's a gorgeous SxS! Not a bad looking cigar either!


----------



## Kidvegas

HUHC on this fine 47* Sunday evening

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crack stick tonight. 62° Outside right now. Can't pass up a chance for a bedtime smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Really must be that kind of evening. HUHC.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Club Allones


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Coffee Juice i hope everyone had a great weekend.:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

HUHC courtesy of @Champagne InHand. Wonderful little smoke too. It's my CC Short Story.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

BBF for an after lunch treat


----------



## Rondo

Reyes after a long day.


----------



## GOT14U

Crack a laker! And some feet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Just got home from dinner with my son and celebrating a good report from him on his college classes with newly acquired Romeo y Julieta Petit Royales and IM Corona lighter.

Dinner at the Spanish/Gypsy/Moroccan fusion restaurant was seafood paella, braised lamb shoulder, grilled onions, etc... Everything was great, but the highlights were the grilled octopus tapas and the almond flan for dessert!


----------



## loadz

Belicoso Fino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lunch









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dessert









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Took the pup for a walk with a '14 RGPC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Parti Habanero

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

JLP after lunch


----------



## knilas

Delicias









Stay groovy...


----------



## bobbya08

This one had a little damage so it had to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Diademas:


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Smoking a HUHC rott. All 4 boxes have the same box code yet out of the two opened one box had a redish tint/wrapper and even the cedar had the same darker tint than the other box. I'll have to experiment and smoke two back to back to see what the delta is.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

RGP











Sent from Joe's couch


----------



## Rondo

Non Plus


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoked some crack sticks in the parking lot where we had a wine gathering tonight. Still too cold to really enjoy the Habanos but it was nice to try them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Johnny-O Baby Sal


----------



## loadz

These Ramon Allones gigantes are at least 8 years old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy V Day!
And remember V is the first letter in the word :vs_laugh:
Super Partags and an Iced Coffe for this old Party Whore.
Remember to show that special someone you care.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch break Quint Style

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Fusion

PMF Happy Valentines to all


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75

RyJ Cazadores









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## ebnash

Watching Primetime Olympics while I puff on an HUHC. Good times.


----------



## loadz

Partagas Edicion Limitada 2010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Reyes D&D Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

RGP for lunch. Someone put the bug in my ear this morning talking about these. Know how that goes 









Sent from Joe's couch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ courtesy of Papa Jon Thanks bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RYJ courtesy of Papa Jon Thanks bro!:vs_cool:


Let me know what you think when you through.

Sent from Joe's couch.


----------



## Champagne InHand

loadz said:


> These Ramon Allones gigantes are at least 8 years old
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? I have 2 full boxes aging downstairs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> Let me know what you think when you through.
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch.


Very pleasurable cigar much longer than I expected. Tightly packed full of tobacco a little tight on the draw great burn. If I had to put a name on it or a tag if you will. Somewhere between a wide Churchill and a Cazadores. Very enjoyable ryj is pretty much forgotten marca for me. With the exception of the Cazadores I always love those. This great little gifted cigar has bought me to the realization. That it's time to check out this marca again.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up at the shop with a great gifted Cigar many thanks Jon









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Maravillas:


----------



## poppajon75

Working my way through a RG Panatela.









Sent from Joe's couch.


----------



## Kidvegas

HUCM

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## loadz

Champagne InHand said:


> How was it? I have 2 full boxes aging downstairs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow 2 full boxes! What year are they? You wont be disappointed  great cigar


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I got this one from @curmudgeonista a while back. Great smoke, thank you sir!


----------



## WABOOM

"Mystery Monte" gifted by @Rondo . It measures 43rg x 5.1 according to my official Habanos cigar gage template. This is only the 3rd Montecristo I've ever had and it is "wowing" me. Very tasty. Apparently I am a Monte man. Thank you.


----------



## 4thtry

Monte #4? 5.1x42 would be a #4. 

Monte’s have been very hit or miss for me but the #4’s I’ve had, all of them have been pretty damn good. Glad you’re getting a similar experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

4thtry said:


> Monte #4? 5.1x42 would be a #4.
> 
> Monte's have been very hit or miss for me but the #4's I've had, all of them have been pretty damn good. Glad you're getting a similar experience
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah #4? I would buy these.


----------



## loadz

Good day all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Fantastic little club ramons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Super Partagas coffee to go peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## LeatherNeck

Monte #2


----------



## Fusion

PMF again, had to order another 2 boxes of these


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Only time for a quickie.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'10 Robusto


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vegueros Tapados


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Yesterday was a beautiful day in the field.


----------



## quesquared

First ever HdM ep2. Yum!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

loadz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a gorgeous picture.


----------



## loadz

bpegler said:


> What a gorgeous picture.


Thank you! )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Thanks David @Wildone. 
You're in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Bird-Dog

About to fire up another '14 PMF from one of the infamous "Miller Fleurs" boxes.

Here it is pre-light resting among the herbs in my AeroGarden my daughter gave me for Christmas. Apparently the only way for me to have a green-thumb is to take "me" completely out of the equation. Up until now I've been able to kill every plant ever put in my possession in no-time-flat. But this thing is amazing. Just add water and nutrients when the little LCD screen tells you to and it does the rest! Wow! I think caprese with fresh picked basil is on the menu this week.


----------



## WABOOM

I would like to see a pic of the box typo!


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> I would like to see a pic of the box typo!


Here ya' go...









I received a couple of them, both ULA NOV 14


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> Here ya' go...
> 
> View attachment 185626
> 
> 
> I received a couple of them, both ULA NOV 14


Amazing... This illustrates the phrase "Cuba being Cuba"


----------



## GOT14U

On this side today! Always good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## bpegler

Closed foot of the Reynaldo Maravillas:










After the flames:


----------



## Kidvegas

Monte Petit #2 NOV 2013 from a great brother within the forum! Thanks again buddy.

Sent from My recliner


----------



## Rondo

curmudgeonista said:


> "Miller Fleurs"


_#TheChampagneofCigars_


----------



## protekk

Starting to feel like a cigar smoker again lol! Got two beauties in today. First up a 2008 Upmann Mag 50:



Then a 2013 Party Prez with some Barrier Morticia Imperial Stout:


----------



## Champagne InHand

loadz said:


> Wow 2 full boxes! What year are they? You wont be disappointed  great cigar


2014, I believe. I should have split one full Lusi and one RA Gigantes. I also have the Boli Gigantes. I only bought a 10er of Lusis and I'm almost out. I could smoke Lusis all Summer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> _#TheChampagneofCigars_


_
Box a few more "Millers" shade,
We don't much care how it's made.
__Just so long as we get paid.
Those were the days.








:faint:
_


----------



## PTAaron

The wife and I spent the evening hanging out with @TotesMcGoats and his wife... around midnight we decided to go enjoy some cigars on the porch - not realizing it had dropped 15 degrees to 20 out there!

The Punch started out way too mild - hardly anything to it - got a lot better after the first half inch. By the time my fingers and toes were frozen it was tasting really good but we both agreed it was time to give up because it just wasn't fun. Should probably have saved this one for a different day but it was the only one I brought with me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Here ya' go...
> 
> View attachment 185626
> 
> 
> I received a couple of them, both ULA NOV 14


Must be fakes send them back! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas Cheap and cheerful for me. Stranded upstate till Easter all the good smokes are in Brooklyn.
But you know these are very nice indeed. I think maybe time to re think my staples list. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

RGP to start things off. Enjoy your Sunday fellas

Sent from My recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@poppajon75









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Must be fakes send them back! :vs_laugh:


Even counterfeiters aren't that careless! :surprise:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch smoke









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Thanks to @poppajon75 i get to try a crack stick, and very good it is, thank you Jon


----------



## poppajon75

Fusion said:


> Thanks to @poppajon75 i get to try a crack stick, and very good it is, thank you Jon


Glad it's treating you well.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party Whore









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tradicionales. These little bastards are good. They are actually pretty strong, and little rough. Maybe I'm tasting youth.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> Tradicionales. These little bastards are good. They are actually pretty strong, and little rough. Maybe I'm tasting youth.


Had one with a few years on it.. Still a little powerhouse.

sent from Mario's wineador.. it's chilly in here.


----------



## blackrabbit

Romeo y Julieta- Regalia on a nice Sunday morning walk.


----------



## PTAaron

Neighbor was wanting to try his first Cuban, and offered up his garage to get out of the cold...I brewed up a big cup of IBCC Ride or Die, grabbed a pair of Trinidad Reyes and headed over!


















Tasty cigar! We are both fans now. Even gave me a chance to use my Modus... and now my neighbor wants one too


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@poppajon75









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

An' 11 Punch Punch while walking the streets of Burlington VT:


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3 on this cold but sunny morning in Vacaville


----------



## Gummy Jones

Pretty old. Hoping it still has some juice in the tank.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pretty dinner smoke.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas MF. I once had an epiphany smoking one of these. No kidding.









Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@poppajon75









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @poppajon75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yeah buddy! Looks like the warmer temps up there have brought with it the fog.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## MattT

Another HUHC for the road.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Quickie after dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bbf


----------



## bpegler

Record high today, got to 79! Celebrating with an Alex Maravillas:


----------



## ebnash

bpegler said:


> Record high today, got to 79! Celebrating with an Alex Maravillas


I like your style!


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still Upstate getting these classic cars ready for spring Carlisle 62 Buick Electra convertible 225 super partagas to keep me company









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

A partagas I found in my nc tuppordor. I'm sure it was gifted but I've no clue from who. So sorry for not crediting you if you sent it. Having a cup of death wish coffee with it.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

65 degrees in February had ta try a new one ROTT PSD NO.4! This is behaving flawlessly great draw and huge amounts of smoke. Very nice so far.

Sent from My Recliner


----------



## 4thtry

'14 Boli PC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Series D


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Feeling absolutely spoiled. Fantastic!









Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## bpegler

Fog is rolling in.

Another Alejandro Gonzalez custom.


----------



## blackrabbit

HUHC in a little more hostile environment than bpegler.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow what a change in weather from the 80's yesterday to the 40's today:vs_mad:
Super Partagas and a D&D coffee.
Might get to Manhattan this weekend if i do i gotta swing by my house in Brooklyn.
Pick up some better smokes, i mean cheap and cheerful is okay.
As long as i don't have to do it everyday.
Peace my brothers.:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

Nov 07 Partagas for breakfast. Most important meal of the day


----------



## protekk

A '14 Boli Belicosos Finos COurtesy of @Champagne InHand. Thanks bud these have always been a top 3 for me:


----------



## bpegler

Po Boy for lunch:









Dessert:










Edit: The new Partagas Series No. 1, EL 2017 reminds me a bit of some of the earlier Party ELs. It probably needs a 4-5 year nap, if you have the patience.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Po Boy for lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The new Partagas Series No. 1, EL 2017 reminds me a bit of some of the earlier Party ELs. It probably needs a 4-5 year nap, if you have the patience.


You know how to live bro you party whore lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Best smoke I've had in months









Stay groovy...


----------



## Fusion

Punch Punch after Lunch:grin2:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:


----------



## JtAv8tor

bpegler said:


> Po Boy for lunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The new Partagas Series No. 1, EL 2017 reminds me a bit of some of the earlier Party ELs. It probably needs a 4-5 year nap, if you have the patience.


Is it allowed to ask the source of the Po boy ? Damn that looks tasty, and the cigar looks good as well lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

JtAv8tor said:


> Is it allowed to ask the source of the Po boy ? Damn that looks tasty, and the cigar looks good as well lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Graham's Landing restaurant in Murrells Inlet SC. The shrimp were locally caught, and really light and tender. I know that Southern Louisiana has some great Po Boys, but costal South Carolina is really about as good.

I know that those might be fighting words!


----------



## JtAv8tor

bpegler said:


> Graham's Landing restaurant in Murrells Inlet SC. The shrimp were locally caught, and really light and tender. I know that Southern Louisiana has some great Po Boys, but costal South Carolina is really about as good.
> 
> I know that those might be fighting words!


Added to my places to eat at list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crackstick mornin.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TGIF to all have a fantastic weekend headed down to Manhattan super party goes along for the ride









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Oh yes! Day in the life of a landlord. Drive around in my work truck smoking these bad boys


----------



## Fusion

Johnny-O Corona Factory Custom at about 10 months, was told 2 years and i think they need it though has got a lot better since i last tried one about 6 months ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 Fingers of Pappy Montie #2 nice to be back home in Brooklyn.
Next couple of days least ways.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Annual Cuban lunch and herf at Lido Beach with FTPuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Annual Cuban lunch and herf at Lido Beach with FTPuff.
> 
> View attachment 187234
> 
> 
> View attachment 187242


Enjoy Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Low country steamer for dinner:









Reynaldo custom Maravillas for dessert:


----------



## Kidvegas

Friday evenings deserve a great smoke RASS for the WIN!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Hey @Tony Brooklyn! Save me a seat on the Parti Train! Every one I smoke makes me more of a fan. A great cigar doesn't need to be exotic brother, thank you.









Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## loadz

Punch punch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> Hey @Tony Brooklyn! Save me a seat on the Parti Train! Every one I smoke makes me more of a fan. A great cigar doesn't need to be exotic brother, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


Glad you enjoyed it!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Espresso and a Cannoli at the local bakery while picking up bread and pastries for Sunday dinner.:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

The suns out and the coffee is hot. RGP to start things off!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

This Quint from @poppajon75 after lunch, my first time with a quint, very nice it is, thank you Jon


----------



## poppajon75

Fusion said:


> This Quint from @poppajon75 after lunch, my first time with a quint, very nice it is, thank you Jon


They're nothing special but, they hit the spot and, if you needed to pitch them...It won't hurt too bad lol Glad you like it.

Sent from PUFF's smoking lounge.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Maravillas:


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Rondo

Montecarlo


----------



## Kidvegas

Parti Habanero with some DW coffee!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

#3 Tubos









Stay groovy...


----------



## MattT

....and the newly warranty replaced Xikar scissors.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

A late morning pick me up. Chasing the dragon...


----------



## Fusion

PMF This morning with a cup of Kirkland Pacific Bold from the Kurig


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Out running errands









sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> Working my way through a RG Panatela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch.


John, how did you like it? I'm resting one which is the same size I think.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

CloakedInSmoke said:


> John, how did you like it? I'm resting one which is the same size I think.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'm really enjoying the brand. Between the two RGP (Perla and, Panatela) I notice the same sweetening in the last third. That's even without years of rest. IMO, I think they're really good.

Sent from Joe's couch. Had to get more cigars.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Dinner smoke. Too humid outside. Swelled up and fell apart on the last third.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## protekk

Had two yesterday while waiting on some beer. First up a very nice '16 HDM Epicure No.1. I love these, great construction and flavor tons of smoke and just an enjoyable havana on a fine Saturday. Thanks @curmudgeonista.



Next up was a 2015 AM custom. I used to love these but yesterdays was just "meh". Tasted like it could have been any custom roll from any local cigar shop. Not bad but far from knocking my socks off:


----------



## Navistar

Hope you all enjoyed your weekend. Almost time to get back to the grind. End it with something good.


----------



## poppajon75

Been at least a week since my last fix 









Sent from Joe's couch. Had to get more cigars.


----------



## blackrabbit

Patagas De Luxe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF while checking the Basil plants, Headed back upstate bye bye Brooklyn for now.
Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Its a BBF kinda day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back up at the shop cheap and cheerful getting it done









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin all.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I dunno what it is grabbed it from Brooklyn before i came up.
Its UN-banded so i know its old.
Spring is upon us thank GOD peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Stogiepuffer said:


> Mornin all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So, what were your thoughts on it? Enquiring minds want to know 

Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

poppajon75 said:


> So, what were your thoughts on it? Enquiring minds want to know
> 
> Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


Was not bad for the price. Not a wow smoke but good for a quick smoke.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Huhc and water


----------



## Bird-Dog

HdM Petit Robustos while out running errands... with the top down! Not enough hands to take a pic too, so you'll just have to take my word for it! :grin2:

Oh wait, a bystander grabbed this shot as I drove by headed for the dry cleaners...


----------



## Fusion

Pmf


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC

Sent from my no longer packed living room!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying this fun Sig VI from @bobbya08

Sent from Endor enjoying poppajon75's drink while quelling the Rebel uprising


----------



## Rondo

'16 Jorgito Monsdale


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 Edmundo for this evening's treat...


----------



## ebnash

A sick young HDM Petit Robusto. Pretty fitting as I was filling out a disgusting long exit interview questionnaire. Friday is my last day...

The HDM's will need some more sleep.


----------



## loadz

Gotta love Lucitanias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
St Louie Rey to begin the day.
Poet and i didn't even know it.
LOL!
Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## Maxwellsays

H Upmann Half Corona. It's hard not to just smoke these all day every day. 

I got a bonus at work, so I just ordered my first big boy box of Cubans (Bolivar Belicoso Fino) so these are going to tide me over until then!


----------



## knilas

Maxwellsays said:


> H Upmann Half Corona. It's hard not to just smoke these all day every day.
> 
> I got a bonus at work, so I just ordered my first big boy box of Cubans (Bolivar Belicoso Fino) so these are going to tide me over until then!


Congrats on the bonus and subsequent purchase! 

Stay groovy...


----------



## Fusion

This JLP before a big storm rolls thru Vacaville


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

HUHC during a hike today with my boy, Sherman.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Stinking up my car again.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Quint and a coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Quint and a coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


I'll join ya! Quint Breva for lunch today

Sent from Dino's accessories box....um wait i meant pickup truck


----------



## blackrabbit

Petit Julieta. A good little stick, but now I am craving a bigger cigar.


----------



## loadz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PL Panatella


----------



## poppajon75

Thanks @Tony Brooklyn. The Favrito's are a good smoke.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## TCstr8

'15 SCdlH La Punta









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Ex 4









Stay groovy...


----------



## poppajon75

#2 today. Partagas Habaneros.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Freshie '17 RyJ Petit Royale

With 3 weeks rest MUCH better than ROTT. Contrary to disappointing first report, actually a really outstanding cigar!

Sorry about the B&W pic. Ran out of Kodachrome...


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## WABOOM

El Principe '15








First time with this brand, I really like it.


----------



## Verdict

Ive been saving my one and only CC for a special occasion. I think todays graduation fits that bill. Thanks a lot for this @JtAv8tor









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver702

After a very long weekend and now week....this is much deserved
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Rass


----------



## loadz

2003 LE Montecristo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> Thanks @Tony Brooklyn. The Favrito's are a good smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


Glad that you are enjoying them!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Iced coffee and a Super Partagas Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Outside









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Same cigar inside LoL I guess the background in pictures really does make a difference. All joking aside anybody driving in this crap be really careful I just made a trip that would normally take 15 minutes took me an hour very slippery









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

I have had a cold for the last week and this is my first cigar in two weeks so I tried out my first Rafael Gonzales Perlas. What a great little cheap and cheerful smoke.


----------



## Fusion

HU Mag 46


----------



## chadderkdawg

Pretty tight Hoyo today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Don Alejandro


----------



## lex61

First CC. Smooth start to finish. And yes we sometimes golf in the snow in Colorado.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## loadz

Serie D Especial 2010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Cherry H Upman Majestic Dec. 16 Excellent. One of the best I've had. The indoctrination begins.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

El Principe

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## pwaggs

I bought a box of these in an international Duty Free and they have all been very nice. Two of them have had pretty significant blow outs which really detracted from the smoke. I'd buy them again and just chalk this up to Cuban inconsistency.


----------



## poppajon75

Cigar: Habano
Coffee: Costa Rican
Temp:76° and sunny
Life: Is good









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## Rondo

Serie du connaisseur no 1


----------



## Turkmen

Home alone  "little" afternoon delight


----------



## Fusion

PMF during a break in the rain today


----------



## poppajon75

RyJ Petite Julietta courtesy of @Fusion. A tasty little rascal indeed. Thank you!









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge.


----------



## Scap

Lusi as a post Flu celebration.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoked an HDM PR October 16 on Friday. Still need a bit more time but definately getting there. Review to follow.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Ryj MF









Stay groovy...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin puffers.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RGP and Peet's Italian Roast! Enjoy your Sunday fellas

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> RGP and Peet's Italian Roast! Enjoy your Sunday fellas
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I see RGP in the post and I don't even have to look who it is... Like @TonyBrooklyn and his Partis..

sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> I see RGP in the post and I don't even have to look who it is... Like @TonyBrooklyn and his Partis..
> 
> sent from... Joe's other recliner.. where the hell did everyone go?


Lol....these are just so damn enjoyable!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

@Sprouthog sorry to break up your parti party


----------



## Sprouthog

Rondo said:


> @Sprouthog sorry to break up your parti party
> 
> View attachment 189482


Hope it was worth it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Decided to was as good as any to play HOOKY and smoke some great cigars! First up is a beauty Courtesy @curmudgeonista








Por Larranga....forgot to check exactly which this is so I'm guessing Picadores? And oh yeah it's REALLY GOOD!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good morning all Partagas short coffee black:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 Vegueros Manaitas. Fantastic!

Many thanks to @MaxG for turning me on to these!


----------



## knilas

Punch Punch. Too good for words....









Stay groovy...


----------



## ebnash

Quai Dorsay Corona Feb 14. A truly righteous gift from a new friend.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fonseca Delicias, courtesy of @knilas. Very nice. Perfect draw. Thank you my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good morning to all.Heading down to Westchester. Buddy of mine lost power last storm. Coffee and a super partagas for the ride. Another storm coming be safe all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin smoke w/Peet's MDB.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

14 RASS









Stay groovy...


----------



## Bird-Dog

knilas said:


> 14 RASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay groovy...


That pic looks like it should be in a ad in a 1960's Playboy. Love the B&W.

_"Real swingers smoke Ramon Allones!"_


----------



## knilas

curmudgeonista said:


> That pic looks like it should be in a ad in a 1960's Playboy. Love the B&W.
> 
> _"Real swingers smoke Ramon Allones!"_


Where do you think I got the inspiration? Lol. 
Huge fan of B&W photography.

"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Watching the snow come down Cup of Joe and Super Partagas.
Peace to all stay safe out there!:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

Good smoke


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Lunch stick.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PMF Again


----------



## knilas

Maestro. Only 2 left after this one. I sure am gonna miss these when they're all gone...









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## ebnash

Gifted Boli for the win


----------



## ebnash

1st CORO I’ve smoked. Jury is out... think I’m going to wait a spell before I fire up another...

Tight draw and a very overfilled. I didn’t dare drive the draw tool up there as I’m convinced it would explode.


----------



## PTAaron

Wrong thread. LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cheap and cheerful getting it done while cleaning up this mess I hope everybody weathered the storm safely
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> 1st CORO I've smoked. Jury is out... think I'm going to wait a spell before I fire up another...
> 
> Tight draw and a very overfilled. I didn't dare drive the draw tool up there as I'm convinced it would explode.


Very sorry to hear that they usually are a fantastic smoke quintessential for lack of a better word they remind me of a bit-o-honey candy bar

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Last night I tried one of the Party Aristocrats ROTT ... not a bad little smoke.


----------



## Fusion

BBF while putting labels on a new batch of rolls


----------



## knilas

Monte 1









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## poppajon75

PSD #4









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## bobbya08

Nice BRC this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:


----------



## csk415

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## TCstr8

...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Fantastic smoke. QDO 54


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Last night I tried one of the Party Aristocrats ROTT ... not a bad little smoke.


I like them better than the Super Partagas.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black T.G.I.F enjoy the weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

Slowpokebill said:


> Last night I tried one of the Party Aristocrats ROTT ... not a bad little smoke.


And they'll only get better. Enjoy!

"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

@Stogiepuffer I think I will join you with that smoke. Looks satisfying


----------



## Kidvegas

Stogiepuffer said:


> Morning smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm with ya brother, HUHC

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> I'm with ya brother, HUHC
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Amen to that...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3 after lunch


----------



## Pandyboy

Partagas Luisitania which was amazing! Think it was from around 2010 to 2011.

















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Geez I don't know what I'm going to smoke this morning I was minding my own business and @Rondo blew up my back porch I tried to start a thread on it to thank him for his generosity but I'm still trying to figure out this Tapatalk so I figured I'd post some pics in this morning smokes I really don't know what I'm going to have yet but boy am I truly blessed to be this confused thank you very much Ron best regards Tony






























Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Every time I smoke one of these little guys, I wonder why I’m smoking anything else. Like a little honey bomb.


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Geez I don't know what I'm going to smoke this morning I was minding my own business and @Rondo blew up my back porch I tried to start a thread on it to thank him for his generosity but I'm still trying to figure out this Tapatalk so I figured I'd post some pics in this morning smokes I really don't know what I'm going to have yet but boy am I truly blessed to be this confused thank you very much Ron best regards Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


You could grab blindly and not be disappointed there 

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Rondo

Royal Robusto


----------



## blackrabbit

Super Partagas.


----------



## WABOOM

Vegueros Mananitas, lit with cedar. Draw is perfect. I'm really enjoying this. It is a wonderful value at $4.30 per.
I just got a taste of something that I have never gotten in any cigar.. I got a hint of cap gun aroma, exactly like cap gun smoke! Something I haven't even thought of for almost 30 years.


----------



## bobbya08

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Geez I don't know what I'm going to smoke this morning I was minding my own business and @Rondo blew up my back porch I tried to start a thread on it to thank him for his generosity but I'm still trying to figure out this Tapatalk so I figured I'd post some pics in this morning smokes I really don't know what I'm going to have yet but boy am I truly blessed to be this confused thank you very much Ron best regards Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Hell of a hit there @Rondo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

JL4 & Hollister - Orange Blossom Special on a rainy Saturday afternoon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Rondo. Thanks Bro.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Rass









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

HDM #2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Peaceful still night listening to Great Horned Owls calling. HDM EC1 gifted from a BOTL


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

MdO4, gifted by @selpo :vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Two from Friday's pheasant hunt. One of my friend Dave smoking a PD4 and my Aristocrat, then last nights RG Perla


----------



## poppajon75

Parti break from the old Dakota sport. Thanks @Tony Brooklyn.









Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Rondo

'15 Reynaldo Robusto


----------



## Fusion

PL Panatella on a glorious Sunday morning in NorCal


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great gifted cigar up at the shop after a nice Sunday dinner @Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Two from Friday's pheasant hunt. One of my friend Dave smoking a PD4 and my Aristocrat, then last nights RG Perla


Looks like you had a great time pheasants are running wild all over upstate. I just drove back from Poughkeepsie on my way there I saw one get hit by a car. Another one hanging around him both males. I seen it so many times before the other bird Winds up getting hit as well. And that's exactly what happened on the way back I saw the two of them dead on the road. It's a damn shame really I don't know what that Fascination is with the road. That being said they sure are good eating. I read an article that said the Pheasant population in New York state. Is down 90% since the 70s. You would never know it by driving down this stretch of road. Go figure.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephead61

PSD4









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Relaxing on this chilly Sunday afternoon

Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


----------



## PTAaron

Enjoying the warm 35 degree day smoking a RyJ No 2 with my neighbor...









Decent enough smoke - not much to it though. Neighbor liked it a lot.

Wrapper on mine came apart when I tried working the band loose, made it less enjoyable - had to ditch mine with about 1/4 left.


----------



## WABOOM

Alex, perlas. Word on the streets is that he no longer makes these.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like you had a great time pheasants are running wild all over upstate. I just drove back from Poughkeepsie on my way there I saw one get hit by a car. Another one hanging around him both males. I seen it so many times before the other bird Winds up getting hit as well. And that's exactly what happened on the way back I saw the two of them dead on the road. It's a damn shame really I don't know what that Fascination is with the road. That being said they sure are good eating. I read an article that said the Pheasant population in New York state. Is down 90% since the 70s. You would never know it by driving down this stretch of road. Go figure.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Dave came over for dinner tonight. I grilled the pheasant tonight with a cranberry reduction over spaghetti squash. After dinner it was Forty Creek whisky and RGPC for desert.


----------



## Westside Threat

BBF PUR Dec 15 & Zafra 21. My absolute favorite rum! Celebrating six new additions to the floc.....err family
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a nice weekend.
Super Partagas and coffee lots of running around today.
Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I trust everyone had a nice weekend.
> 
> Super Partagas and coffee lots of running around today.
> 
> Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


Had a great Weekend! Unfortunately the next batch of snow is hitting later tonight:vs_unimpressed: but, before that its a Parti Habanero while enjoying the sun. Enjoy the day brothers!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Shaver702

JtAv8tor said:


> Relaxing on this chilly Sunday afternoon
> 
> Sent from the backroom, looking for a scraper to help Hick get off Garys' shoe


How you like those?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I hear you my brother there's another big one on the way depending on which side of the border it Falls stay safe my friend. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Shaver702 said:


> How you like those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not one of my preferred a bit milder than my liking but won't pass them up if the price is right either.

Sent from ........


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:


----------



## Navistar

My last from a 5er and good riddance!


----------



## Navistar

Expecting round 2 to treat me better. After dinner smoke


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JLP w/Peet's MDB









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> My last from a 5er and good riddance!


I never cared for the Marca either

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So I put the cigar down like this on top of the coffee cup. I figured I'd make a nice pic you know. Freaking cigar fell into the coffee. I shook it off and I lit it I never had a coffee infused partagas short.lol anyway it seems to be burning fine. Maybe we really do put too much thought into temp and Rh lol.
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Tasty treat










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

A RASS ride home.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Pmf


----------



## blackrabbit

A plumbing blowout in old pipes it setting me back some today, but this HUHC helps the mood.


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## ebnash

I’m cracking up, man.


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So I put the cigar down like this on top of the coffee cup. I figured I'd make a nice pic you know. Freaking cigar fell into the coffee. I shook it off and I lit it I never had a coffee infused partagas short.lol anyway it seems to be burning fine. Maybe we really do put too much thought into temp and Rh lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Well, that's certainly a better plan than the guy who licks the whole wrapper before he lights it. We got one of those guys at our local lounge. People watch him closely when he gets near the house cutters.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Well, that's certainly a better plan than the guy who licks the whole wrapper before he lights it. We got one of those guys at our local lounge. People watch him closely when he gets near the house cutters.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
I have not seen anybody do that since the 60's when i was a kid growing up in Brooklyn.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank GOD the snow missed us. I hope everyone got through it okay.
Gotta head down to Brewster do some electrical work today.
Gonna grab a D&D Coffee and a Quint for the ride peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

I acquired a box of these Quintero Londres Extra, dated March 2017. I was not expecting much since I have heard mixed reviews on them and they cost so little . Yeah they look a little rough, but it had a very nice sweet creamy cedar flavor that coats the toungue and front of the pallette. Wood, leather, mild spice and earth undertones. It did require a couple touchups and if you overheat it gets biiter, but overall very enjoyable. If they get better with age that would be great but they are quite good now in my opinion.


----------



## Navistar

Punch Punch. Been a great box of cigars


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

Punch Punch
Was gona pass this one today as its raining and the Humidity is 87% but apart from a little wonky burn its holding up well


----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> View attachment 192242


How many days and, hours on em before you torched it 

BT2 from brother @WABOOM last April. Man it's good!









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## GOT14U

Over on this side to finish the night off...always good!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Rass @Rondo thanks bro, and a Cup of Joe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## knilas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank GOD the snow missed us. I hope everyone got through it okay.
> Gotta head down to Brewster do some electrical work today.
> Gonna grab a D&D Coffee and a Quint for the ride peace to all!:vs_cool:


You'll smoke a quint, but not a Fonseca? That's messed up, bro! 

"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Little side winder. Guess I need to start rotating my stock.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

2013 rgp


----------



## Kidvegas

San Cristobal Principe

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Habaneros...


----------



## mpomario

After 90 minute massage, Fonseca Delicias courtesy of @poppajon75. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

mpomario said:


> After 90 minute massage, Fonseca Delicias courtesy of @poppajon75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hope it treated you well. Not a top tier by any means but, after a good nap they hold their own in the cheap and cheerful realm.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:


----------



## blackrabbit

Yeah I am a real hobo compared with bpegler but I had to test another Quintero londres extra this morning and I still quite enjoyed it. They have a good amount vitamin N for a smaller habano, and the flavor is good.


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Partagas Habaneros...
> 
> View attachment 192474


Those really are good .......

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

Kidvegas said:


> Those really are good .......


The Habaneros size is perfect as a morning cigar with coffee. Their 39 RG is quite a noticeable drop from 42 ring PMF's, PCE's and Shorts, though, and even from 40's like Aristocrats, Supers or Coronas Jrs, all of which I prefer most other times. OTOH, it's really nice that there are so many Partagas "cheap & cheerfuls" to choose from; and they're all good IMO, so it's safe to just pick up whatever is on-sale ATM.


----------



## Maxwellsays

Bolivar Petit Corona. I have to say, this must be too young because it's a little harsh. Lots of bitterness, though it's smoothing out the more I smoke.

At least it's not plugged!


----------



## UBC03

blackrabbit said:


> Yeah I am a real hobo compared with bpegler but I had to test another Quintero londres extra this morning and I still quite enjoyed it. They have a good amount vitamin N for a smaller habano, and the flavor is good.


Love those.. Great little budget smokes..

sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fonseca Cosacos ROTT


----------



## Bird-Dog

BRC midnight snack...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Those really are good .......
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I told ya your a Party Whore:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F_

Black Coffee

Partagas Short Thanks @ Rondo have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

JLP Cazadorez


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Mille Fleurs - I was going to smoke this literally ROTT, but the draw was way too tight. Dry-boxed for a couple of days and it's better, but still takes a bit of work. Tastes great, though. I'll attack it with my Modus II draw tool when it softens up a little more.


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I told ya your a Party Whore:wink2:


Things seem to be going that direction lol...







Parti PCE..

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I told ya your a Party Whore:wink2:


I think it's contagious lol

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## bobbya08

First one of these. So far I'm liking it a lot. Thanks @Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

RGP with black coffee.


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> First one of these. So far I'm liking it a lot. Thanks @Kidvegas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it brother, and glad you got to one before ya left for work.....They really are tasty!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> You got it brother, and glad you got to one before ya left for work.....They really are tasty!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Yeah I'm gonna have to break down and buy some now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

My very first Alex custom corona. Smooth and, buttery. Perfect amount of spice and, beautiful twang. The texture is fantastic, very creamy. I'm a fan.
Enjoying with a bit of Weller Antique 107 from @Semper Noctem's sampler. Perfect end to a very busy week.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## MattT

Maxwellsays said:


> Bolivar Petit Corona. I have to say, this must be too young because it's a little harsh. Lots of bitterness, though it's smoothing out the more I smoke.
> 
> At least it's not plugged!


I've always liked those. They do need some rest though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> BRC midnight snack...
> 
> View attachment 192610


Wow, that wrapper looks particularly beautiful.


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Cazadores


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo No.5


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Cazadores
> 
> View attachment 192970


Dino sent me one of these a while back. Very good cigar! I recall a strong floral/fruit like experience that was extremely good. Definitely on my Box buy list

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Navistar

Having a custom roll Jorgito Monsdale from a forum friend. Very good smoke. I will need more!


----------



## quesquared

Walking on the dark side this fine day.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Montecristo, not sure which one it is, 5x roughly 40 , pretty tight on the draw, I've ran the modus thu a few times already, not sure this ones gonna go the distance.


----------



## Fusion

Following @quesquared today with a BBF


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:


----------



## mpomario

poppajon75 said:


> Hope it treated you well. Not a top tier by any means but, after a good nap they hold their own in the cheap and cheerful realm.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


It was very nice, and yes, cheerful. Want to grab some CCs and I really appreciate the opportunity to try some out. That realm is probably where I'll start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Found this hiding in the back today

Now it gets the fire










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Rondo

_black and yellow 
black and yellow _


----------



## bobbya08

Rondo said:


> View attachment 193210
> 
> 
> _black and yellow
> 
> black and yellow _


Never pictured you as a Wiz Khalifa fan lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Courtesy of @TCstr8
With @mambo5


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 Edmundo


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC my first cigar this very hectic weekend and much needed. Enjoy your Sunday brothers!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Slowpokebill

Yesterday was a Partagas Aristocrat day. It was the last pheasant hunt of the 2017/18 season. We drove through some snow going over the mountains on our way out to the Uinta Basin where we hunt. The weather in the basin was beautiful. It was about 40 degrees with a light breeze which made for perfect conditions for good dog work. The sky was blue with popcorn clouds some dropping snow as they skirted the Uintah Mountains north of us. We spent most of the day busting through a cattail filled marsh where the smart birds hangout. It was just as it should be. 

On the drive out and with bourbon after the successful hunt


----------



## Navistar

2010 #1. Gonna hate the day this box is gone


----------



## WABOOM

Lusitania








This was the first Lusi I've ever smoked. It was the 2nd best cigar I've ever had. The first being the Parti Serie P #2. This lusi WOW'ed me the whole way. It danced on my palette for 1.5 hours. There was more left to smoke when I put it down, but I was spent. The legend is real.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Old faithful crack stick.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Got in a Punch 48 yesterday. Great construction and ample smoke production. First third tasted a bit rough and young but as it smoked down it mellowed and I got some nice flavors. This one has potential:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Lusitania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first Lusi I've ever smoked. It was the 2nd best cigar I've ever had. The first being the Parti Serie P #2. This lusi WOW'ed me the whole way. It danced on my palette for 1.5 hours. There was more left to smoke when I put it down, but I was spent. The legend is real.


Watch it buddy your one step away from becoming a_ PARTY WHORE!
_
:vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:










Pretty outside right now, but we're due for some hellacious storms later this evening.


----------



## Kidvegas

Alex Robusto

A first for me and enjoyable for sure! Very creamy "twang" filled stogie

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Fusion

a JO baby Salomon with just about 1 year on it, very good but still had a slight "bitter" taste, needs another year (or more) lucky i still have 3 left


----------



## UBC03

My last crack stick...










sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 SCdlH La Fuerza









JO Coloniales & HUPC earlier today - no pics


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just stopping in to say good morning to all.
Nothing for me past couple of days,Flu/ bad cold .
I sure do enjoy watching you guys smoke.
Keep up the good work and whomever is in the path of the next snowstorm.
May GOD keep you safe.:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just stopping in to say good morning to all.
> 
> Nothing for me past couple of days,Flu/ bad cold .
> 
> I sure do enjoy watching you guys smoke.
> 
> Keep up the good work and whomever is in the path of the next snowstorm.
> 
> May GOD keep you safe.:vs_cool:


Damn brother hope ya get better soon! Seems everyone has a cold of some sort at the moment.

My area is gonna be pounded by 3-5 inches over Wednesday night and another few inches during the day Thursday.....Will it ever end :vs_unimpressed:

Lol....just checked again this morning and they're now calling for 11 to 15 inches......

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## WABOOM

BCJ ula '15


----------



## Navistar

R&J CEC. Ive had these down nearly two years. Been a consistent smooth smoke.


----------



## Slowpokebill

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just stopping in to say good morning to all.
> Nothing for me past couple of days,Flu/ bad cold .
> I sure do enjoy watching you guys smoke.
> Keep up the good work and whomever is in the path of the next snowstorm.
> May GOD keep you safe.:vs_cool:


Take care of yourself. Colds/Flu sucks.


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> My last crack stick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from.. looking for the half a sammich I left in my truck.... JON!!!!


Uh oh. We need to fix that problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Damn brother hope ya get better soon! Seems everyone has a cold of some sort at the moment.
> 
> My area is gonna be pounded by 3-5 inches over Wednesday night and another few inches during the day Thursday.....Will it ever end :vs_unimpressed:
> 
> Lol....just checked again this morning and they're now calling for 11 to 15 inches......
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Thanks bro for the well wishes appreciate it.
I am up at the shop supposed to get around a foot.
Was thinking of heading south to Brooklyn gonna be rain there for the most part.
Just to damn many aches to go.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Take care of yourself. Colds/Flu sucks.


:wink2::vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo #4 and oh what a cigar! Best one I've smoked in a very long time. This is the way Monte's are meant to be.


----------



## knilas

Party short









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## bpegler

My girl don't go for smoking 
And liquor just makes her flinch 
Seems she don't go for nothing 
'Cept my big ten inch










(Apologies to Bull Moose Jackson)


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS from a great brother within the forum and a nice cup of IBCC

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Scap

Party Short.
Yum


----------



## Bird-Dog

First PSD4 in a while...


----------



## Rondo

Siglo I


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pot Larranga robusto thanks to protekk. It's still ... cold in upstate and the Spring fairy might not come out until May but I couldn't wait.

It's good. With water. I'm tired of Winter. 
Thanks Protekk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Pot Larranga robusto thanks to protekk. It's still ... cold in upstate and the Spring fairy might not come out until May but I couldn't wait.
> 
> It's good. With water. I'm tired of Winter.
> Thanks Protekk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Pot Larranga _
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> My girl don't go for smoking
> And liquor just makes her flinch
> Seems she don't go for nothing
> 'Cept my big ten inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies to Bull Moose Jackson)


The Man was a genius R.I.P! :vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

MC Open Regata from a very generous brother. I'm very pleasantly surprised and, it's going on the buy list.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge trying to convince Dino that it wasn't "his" half of the sandwich I ate from his truck.


----------



## Kidvegas

Wonderful Parti PCE and some Peet's Italian Roast in mister Skull Mug!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Wonderful Parti PCE and some Peet's Italian Roast in mister Skull Mug!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


That mug! Yes!

Sent from the sub shop buying Dino another sandwich and a Mt. Dew.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:









Back in front of the stupid heater again.


----------



## Navistar

Just had the VR robusto. Good box purchase


----------



## WABOOM

Alex, corona.


----------



## Navistar

Crack stick baby!


----------



## MyFatherFan

HdM Epi #1 

- It's a Trap!


----------



## Navistar

MyFatherFan said:


> HdM Epi #1
> 
> - It's a Trap!


bought a 5er of these and must get my hands on a box.


----------



## Scap

Punch Punch, meh, last third is bitter, but I'm gonna nub it anyway.


----------



## Bird-Dog

HUCM, ready for action


----------



## Navistar

Scap said:


> Punch Punch, meh, last third is bitter, but I'm gonna nub it anyway.


Must be a (bad) year or too fresh. My box of punch punch are sex on my tongue


----------



## Bird-Dog

Late night rendezvous with a good lookin' Vegueros Tapados


----------



## Kidvegas

Needed my fix this morning!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Scap

Navistar said:


> Must be a (bad) year or too fresh. My box of punch punch are sex on my tongue


PET MAR 16.

It got better, but seemed off.


----------



## TCstr8

A random custom I got from a group buy.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

First cigar all week it may be cheap and cheerful but boy does it taste good
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

MC Petit #2

I dont have any NCs under 5 dollars for thrifty thursday. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Scap said:


> PET MAR 16.
> 
> It got better, but seemed off.


Mine are PET DIC 15. Goes to show that taste preference can vary greatly.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Navistar said:


> MC Petit #2
> 
> I dont have any NCs under 5 dollars for thrifty thursday. :vs_unimpressed:


We should have "_Like a Thief Thursday_" instead... smoke it like you stole it!


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked a HDM Petite Robusto today. Couldnt wait.


----------



## bobbya08

Matt_21 said:


> Smoked a HDM Petite Robusto today. Couldnt wait.


How was it? I've got a box from 2014 that I haven't tried yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

bobbya08 said:


> How was it? I've got a box from 2014 that I haven't tried yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Box date on mine is may 16.
It was ok. I couldbt pay attention to it as well as I wanted. I was pushing the 3 kids on the swings and trying to keep the dog in the yard. Having had them before though, they're great!


----------



## Scap

OTL NOV 15 Picadores tonight


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 from a different box than the last one and not a 99 pointer like it was, but still purdy dern great!


----------



## Sophie0503

My first Habanos, thank you @blackrabbit


----------



## Bird-Dog

'12 BCJ nightcap


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. RYJ MF Tall D&d Coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JL and Peet's. Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Cedros de Luxe No.3


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Cedros de Luxe No.3
> 
> View attachment 195282


tweet tweet


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Cedros de Luxe No.3
> 
> View attachment 195282


And where the Hell do i buy one of these trees that sprouts Cuban cigars?? In cedro no less LoL

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Long time lurker on this side, first time post. Held onto this one until I could =D

Enjoying this one courtesy of @Fusion... thanks for the treat


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Shaver702

Wide Churchill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alex Lonsdale


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC this fine morning, enjoy the day fellas

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## WABOOM

BCJ. This one was tighter than drum so I had to drill it and put it back. After a month or so it opened right up. It tastes nothing short of amazing


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super partagas









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:


----------



## Navistar

Beautiful day requires a little celebration.


----------



## Fusion

Pmf


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Very late night Club Allones to celebrate a big win at poker tonight, 1st place in our club's monthly Texas Hold'Em tourney with 20 entries.


----------



## Pandyboy

Attended a memorial in London for a lovely guy called Peter Batkin. Held at JJ Fox in St James Street.






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Very late night Club Allones to celebrate a big win at poker tonight, 1st place in our club's monthly Texas Hold'Em tourney with 20 entries.
> 
> View attachment 195978


That's AWESOME Jack! Congrats brother

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Kidvegas

RG this morning, heading to Mom's for an early lunch with the girlfriend. Enjoy your Sunday bros

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## knilas

Tapados from brother Jack.









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## ebnash

#2. Gift from a great BOTL.


----------



## Westside Threat

R&J Churchill and Firestone Walker Hefe










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503

curmudgeonista said:


> Alex Lonsdale
> 
> View attachment 195522


 O wow whata book, that looks very interesting, well the cigar also, but the book..


----------



## UBC03

Had an Alex corona with a bunch of great new and old friends and family at my daughter's wedding.. I think someone took a pic but it was post wedding so it's a little fuzzy.. I remember the cigar was perfect. Couple burn issues from wind but great

sent from.. where's my damn sammich.. supers size the dew..it's gonna be a long day


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

2012 M4 sublime layers of nice Monte flavors... 2012 m2 very meh.... 2014 p2 very good lots of potential























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sophie0503 said:


> O wow whata book, that looks very interesting, well the cigar also, but the book..


A good read, and a very thoughtful gift from a great BOTL.


----------



## Navistar

Good stuff


----------



## Bird-Dog

LUB AGO 14 Mag46


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cheap and cheerful RYJMF and a tall D&D coffee.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Short, after a very busy weekend on call.


----------



## George007

Cohiba Robusto aged 3 years. I totally forgot I had these. Hola from Mexico


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide. Rum & Coke


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gummy Jones

Too nice a day not to see if this old guy still has any flavor


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

George007 said:


> Cohiba Robusto aged 3 years. I totally forgot I had these. Hola from Mexico


Where are you in Mexico?

Tonight's Alex Maravillas:


----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 PCE - 10 years has done them no harm, and maybe slightly mellowed them for the better.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 Boli PC - a worthy follow-up while watching the late night frights


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super party and coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Habanero to get things rolling!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo

Thank you for gifting me this delicious Hermoso #2 @bpegler:vs_cool:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

Bbf


----------



## Bird-Dog

Perfectly delightful Habaneros for a mid-afternoon coffee-break


----------



## knilas

Trini Coloniales









"Swinging makes me nauseous, therefore I glide"...


----------



## poppajon75

Fonseca #1









Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## Matt_21

Had a Hoyo De Monterrey Petite Robusto while out for a drive to pick up the kids easter bunny stuff. Even with 2 relights it was great!


----------



## ebnash

RyJ MF. This is one of the last from a box I bought about a year ago. Just now getting good. OBA DIC14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Thank you for gifting me this delicious Hermoso #2 @bpegler:vs_cool:
> 
> View attachment 196602


Those are exquisite, i can't believe you still have any left Bob.
I remember the last one i smoked and the first one.
Boy those boxes i had sure went quick i wonder if BullMan has any left :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day:vs_cool:


----------



## Ender1553

ebnash said:


> RyJ MF. This is one of the last from a box I bought about a year ago. Just now getting good. OBA DIC14


I didn't have the patience to let my last box go that long, though i did buy it fresher... new box is '17 :-(

Just got the wineador set up, so let's see if i can let at least half the box get some time on it...

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RG Perla

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Navistar

Firing this up now. Have high hopes for it. 

PLMC


----------



## Navistar

LeatherNeck said:


> View attachment 197026


LOL, you made me think i screwed up and posted in the wrong section. Anyways, this PLMC is one hell of a smoke for under $4. Very impressed


----------



## poppajon75

RyJ Petite Royales. I know it needs more rest but, I couldn't help myself.









Sent from Dino's place dropping off two subs and one super sized Mt. Dew.


----------



## Kidvegas

Alex Corona

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:


----------



## Fusion

May 15 RYJ No.3 Flowers are out, this cracked when i cut it, smoking ok though


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## elas9394

RyJ Cedro deluxe LCDH


----------



## Slowpokebill

Juan Lopez #1 ROTT with wee bit of Plantation 5 year old rum...oh yeah that was good ending to the day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravillas:





Fusion said:


> May 15 RYJ No.3 Flowers are out, this cracked when i cut it, smoking ok though


You guys should be in better Homes and Gardens Magazine :vs_laugh:
All kidding aside i never thought cigars could look so good next to a flower beds.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJMF Coffee juice have a great day gents:vs_cool:


----------



## 4thtry

RASS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'13 Sig IV









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas in the garage enjoying the light rain:


----------



## Kidvegas

HUHC on an evening dog walk

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Kidvegas said:


> HUHC on an evening dog walk
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Dig these...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Habanero. After smoking an NC I figured since its above 40° I should have another cigar. So I grabbed one of these!


----------



## Bird-Dog

"Miller Fleurs"


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vegueros Tapados


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F or rather T.G.I.G.F No meat Happy Easter to all :vs_cool:
Headed to Brooklyn for Easter Cuaba Diademas to keep me company. thanks @Rondo.
Peace To All!


----------



## blackrabbit

I think I got this one from @bobbya08. I am not sure which Vitola this is but it was a very good smoke. Thank you sir!


----------



## elas9394

Rass ula 14


----------



## Rondo

Pre-lunch Short


----------



## Slowpokebill

I just finished another of the Juan Lopez #1s this time with a medium roast coffee and cream. The sweetness of the rum I had with the first JL1, the other night, over powered some of the subtle flavors of this mild to medium cigar. It really pointed out the difference what you pair a cigar with can make.

Today's was a much more enjoyable experience. It was sweet graham cracker, cinnamon, some cedar now and then, cream and toasted marshmallow with hints of fruit and white pepper now and then. It will be interesting to see what some time will do for these sticks.


----------



## Navistar

Cant say I have had a "mild" JL but hey, everyone is different. 

I had a MC#4 today. Not the greatest smoke or box for that matter, but decent. I have a box of Petit #2 that are much better.


----------



## Randy956

With all the home rolls I've been enjoying, I lost touch of how good these are:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> I just finished another of the Juan Lopez #1s this time with a medium roast coffee and cream. The sweetness of the rum I had with the first JL1, the other night, over powered some of the subtle flavors of this mild to medium cigar. It really pointed out the difference what you pair a cigar with can make.
> 
> Today's was a much more enjoyable experience. It was sweet graham cracker, cinnamon, some cedar now and then, cream and toasted marshmallow with hints of fruit and white pepper now and then. It will be interesting to see what some time will do for these sticks.





Navistar said:


> Cant say I have had a "mild" JL but hey, everyone is different.
> 
> I had a MC#4 today. Not the greatest smoke or box for that matter, but decent. I have a box of Petit #2 that are much better.


HSA puts Juan Lopez in the Medium to Full range. But I see where @*Slowpokebill* is coming from. Regardless of published strength or body, I too find the flavors rather subtle. And when they're good they're very good (Though isn't that so with them all?).

Still, there are 3 or 4 other corona gordos I find myself reaching for before a JL1, but it still has a place in my humidor. In fact, I think I'll put one up first on tonight's menu and see if I can change my own mind! :smile2:


----------



## Slowpokebill

curmudgeonista said:


> HSA puts Juan Lopez in the Medium to Full range. But I see where @*Slowpokebill* is coming from. Regardless of published strength or body, I too find the flavors rather subtle. And when they're good they're very good (Though isn't that so with them all?).
> 
> Still, there are 3 or 4 other corona gordos I find myself reaching for before a JL1, but it still has a place in my humidor. In fact, I think I'll put one up first on tonight's menu and see if I can change my own mind! :smile2:


I'm very nicotine tolerant. when I get asked how strong a cigar is I'm a bit clueless. I can't remember the last time I had buzz from smoking a cigar.

I tend to think of mild, medium and bold as more flavor descriptors.

Mild is subtle, delicate and soft flavors with bold being flavors that are in your face. Nice soft jazz compared to hard metal rock. The few JL#1s I have had; now four, two last years and 2 from a recent purchase, are kind of subtle and soft when it comes to flavors, The flavors are there but not in your face they seem soft and subtle taking a bit more attention to pick out. Compared to say a Partagas D4, which I find medium headed to bold, where the flavors are more right there and easy to pick out, not in your face but they stand up well to a good Scotch whisky, run or bourbon. Bold would be something like an Oliva V which is all bass and drum rhythm that beats you over the head from beginning to end saying hear I am.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm very nicotine tolerant. when I get asked how strong a cigar is I'm a bit clueless. I can't remember the last time I had buzz from smoking a cigar.
> 
> I tend to think of mild, medium and bold as more flavor descriptors.
> 
> Mild is subtle, delicate and soft flavors with bold being flavors that are in your face. Nice soft jazz compared to hard metal rock. The few JL#1s I have had; now four, two last years and 2 from a recent purchase, are kind of subtle and soft when it comes to flavors, The flavors are there but not in your face they seem soft and subtle taking a bit more attention to pick out. Compared to say a Partagas D4, which I find medium headed to bold, where the flavors are more right there and easy to pick out, not in your face but they stand up well to a good Scotch whisky, run or bourbon. Bold would be something like an Oliva V which is all bass and drum rhythm that beats you over the head from beginning to end saying hear I am.


Perfect description. +1's on all of that.


----------



## Matt_21

We went to Easter dinner at Lee's parents this afternoon/evening.
Was a bit cool out but her step father likes cigars so we often smoke them together. I brought him a Hoyo De Monterrey Petite Robusto and one for me and we both smoked them to the nubs while outside cooking fish in the fryer in the garage.
I got a little further down than what's pictured.
Didn't bring the Modus tool. I should have. One is in the truck (which we didn't take) the other is by the back door.


----------



## Bird-Dog

JL#1 as promised

I really wanted this one to change my mind, but...









...roll 'er over and it seems doubtful


----------



## PTAaron

Expected my socks to be blown off... they weren't 
Maybe it needed to be aged more.


----------



## Slowpokebill

i’m enjoying a Party Aristocrat tonight. It started out sweet and floral with hint of pears. Middle has been sweet with some yeast bread and spice. Final third is spice, cedar and honey. Drink is Forty Creek Canadian whisky.


----------



## Bird-Dog

BCJ = Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regios


----------



## Slowpokebill

curmudgeonista said:


> JL#1 as promised
> 
> I really wanted this one to change my mind, but...
> 
> View attachment 197689
> 
> 
> ...roll 'er over and it seems doubtful
> 
> View attachment 197697


Jack, your only supposed to put the torch flame to the end of the cigar; not run it up the side. Either that or we need a time of day and week stamp, looks like a Friday at closing roll.

I sure hope that straightened out


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> Jack, your only supposed to put the torch flame to the end of the cigar; not run it up the side. Either that or we need a time of day and week stamp, looks like a Friday at closing roll.
> 
> I sure hope that straightened out


Torch? Ya' mean my kerosene lamp, don't cha?

Okay, sometimes I use the gas stove. A bit of interesting trivia about that: lighting cigarettes off the stove is how the "mullet" haircut was first developed. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

First cigar of the Spring. Finally some outdoor weather. Hooray!


----------



## mpomario

Oh.....now I get it.
Courtesy of @Ender1553









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dip#2

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TCstr8

RASS








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Belicoso Fino, first bbf I've ever had. I'm LOVING it.


----------



## Fusion

Crack Stick from @poppajon75 thank you sir


----------



## acitalianman13

Awesome smoke !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Good smoke. Lasted longer than I thought it would.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Parti Habanero enjoying some great times with friends!









Sent from my Recliner


----------



## blackrabbit

Quinteroo Londres Extra.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Maravillas after about 1 1/2 hours:









I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.

Sucks.


----------



## bobbya08

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Maravillas after about 1 1/2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.
> 
> Sucks.


Man I hate to hear that. I always enjoy seeing your posts. Hopefully you have a speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Maravillas after about 1 1/2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.
> 
> Sucks.


Emergency surgery, that doesn't sound good. Be praying for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

blackrabbit said:


> Quinteroo Londres Extra.


How are these? Looking at picking up a cab.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Maravillas after about 1 1/2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.
> 
> Sucks.


Well i for one will miss them pics of your yard long cigars lol!

Seriously though Best of luck and hope all goes well brother.....

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bpegler

Matfam1 said:


> Emergency surgery, that doesn't sound good. Be praying for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobbya08 said:


> Man I hate to hear that. I always enjoy seeing your posts. Hopefully you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just oral surgery, but I guess I'm going to loose the tooth. Then an implant, the whole procedure will take some months, I understand. But I should be able to smoke in a week or two. (Crossing my fingers). But I'll follow the Doctors orders. I don't want an infection.

It was good that I have a Dentist who was willing to see me on his day off. He's got me reasonably comfortable, and that's a blessing.

Thanks for the kind thoughts. Very thoughtful of you.


----------



## Champagne InHand

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Maravillas after about 1 1/2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.
> 
> Sucks.


Best of luck. I was in Nica when I needed immediate Oral surgery. I was lucky to be in Leon. I'm hoping you are in competent hands and a country that Rxs pain meds. Luckily I brought my own or I would have been SOOL.

Be well. Best wishes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.
> 
> Sucks.


Sucks indeed. Sorry to hear it.

But, a tip o' the hat to you. It's proof that you're a REAL CIGAR MAN when the first thing that comes to your mind on the news is having to do without cigars for a while instead of how you're gonna' deal with eating! :vs_cool:

Good luck with the surgery Bob. It's really pretty amazing what they can do these days.


----------



## blackrabbit

MattT said:


> How are these? Looking at picking up a cab.


They don't look perfect, nor burn perfect, but they have good flavor and a real nice kick for a small cigar. I like em.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Maravillas after about 1 1/2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.
> 
> Sucks.


Heal up quick buddy..

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gifted 898 - Thanks @selpo


----------



## poppajon75

Alex custom robusto.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Rondo

Best Wishes, Bob.
Follow the plan and all will be well.


----------



## Ender1553

It might be longer than just a week or two, had my wisdom teeth pulled and didn't smoke for 3 months

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Ender1553 said:


> It might be longer than just a week or two, had my wisdom teeth pulled and didn't smoke for 3 months


And I was smoking the same day mine were pulled. So, ya' just never know...


----------



## Bird-Dog

'97 Montecristo Especial, last one from a box I picked up in Hong Kong almost 20 years ago!


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> '97 Montecristo Especial, last one from a box I picked up in Hong Kong almost 20 years ago!
> 
> View attachment 198489


That's awe inspiring and sad at the same time.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Fusion

Mar17 Punch Punch


----------



## Shaver702

H. Upmann Corona Minor









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> And I was smoking the same day mine were pulled. So, ya' just never know...


I bought rolls of gauze and saline to drape over my stitches post 3 oral surgeries in Nica. Just don't pull or suck with any force and rinse with an oral rinse very gently afterwards for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Fusion said:


> Mar17 Punch Punch


I've seen VERY mixed reviews on the PP. Especially when young. You enjoy it?


----------



## Fusion

WABOOM said:


> I've seen VERY mixed reviews on the PP. Especially when young. You enjoy it?


Yes its very good, i do enjoy them, its a SOM box code which is supposed to be El Laguito if that makes a difference


----------



## Navistar

WABOOM said:


> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mar17 Punch Punch
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen VERY mixed reviews on the PP. Especially when young. You enjoy it?
Click to expand...

Enjoying my box as well. Great smoke


----------



## avitti

Rascc with some coffee..It's been awhile.


----------



## Kidvegas

HUHC

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## blackrabbit

Huhc


----------



## Bird-Dog

Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres - The name may be longer than the cigar, but I love these little RyJ's!


----------



## Navistar

Alex lonsdale. very good


----------



## poppajon75

@Tony Brooklyn knows how to throw a Parti. Thanks brother!









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ryj mf









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MattT said:


> Good smoke. Lasted longer than I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Try lighting it next time lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Alex custom Maravillas after about 1 1/2 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably won't be posting any more cigar pictures for a bit, I've got to have some emergency oral surgery Monday.
> 
> Sucks.


I hope you get through it painlessly and quickly best wishes for a speedy recovery

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

tonybrooklyn said:


> try lighting it next time lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> It's just oral surgery, but I guess I'm going to loose the tooth. Then an implant, the whole procedure will take some months, I understand. But I should be able to smoke in a week or two. (Crossing my fingers). But I'll follow the Doctors orders. I don't want an infection.
> 
> It was good that I have a Dentist who was willing to see me on his day off. He's got me reasonably comfortable, and that's a blessing.
> 
> Thanks for the kind thoughts. Very thoughtful of you.


You know I went through a similar scenario on a back molar. Was going to go the implant route but then decided on getting a permanent Bridge. Because it meant I could smoke sooner. Best of luck whatever you decide

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Try lighting it next time lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


LOL! So that's what I've been doing wrong....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE.....definitely gonna need ta stock up on these! Dang fine cigar.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## ebnash

Another gifted beauty.


----------



## George007

bpegler said:


> Where are you in Mexico?
> 
> Tonight's Alex Maravillas:


All over. Costa Maya, Cozumel, Playa Del Carman, Tampico, Tulum.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cuaba Divinos to kick the night off right. More to come later...


----------



## Scap

PL PC 
Just a great little smoke.


----------



## ebnash

14 rass


----------



## Matt_21

A guy at work today gave me a Monte #4.
He and his family just got back from Cuba and he bought the 3 pack a Duty Free. He doesn't smoke and he knows I do so he offered me one.
No idea of the date. Probably fairly young but, tasted good.
It was my last smoke in my F150. She goes in on trade tomorrow.
By the time I roll her into the dealership, sje'll hit 337000kms.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Shorts


----------



## Slowpokebill

curmudgeonista said:


> Partagas Shorts
> 
> View attachment 199082


One of my favorites. I picked up my first box a few months ago. The plan was to smoke half the box and rest the other half fora few years. As they say best laid plans; I'm now just resting one. Guess what my next order will be sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> One of my favorites. I picked up my first box a few months ago. The plan was to smoke half the box and rest the other half fora few years. As they say best laid plans; I'm now just resting one. Guess what my next order will be sometime in the next few weeks.


Don't buy another box...

... BUY TWO!


----------



## Navistar

curmudgeonista said:


> Slowpokebill said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites. I picked up my first box a few months ago. The plan was to smoke half the box and rest the other half fora few years. As they say best laid plans; I'm now just resting one. Guess what my next order will be sometime in the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't buy another box...
> 
> ... BUY TWO!
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Jordan23

This Hoyo DC was pretty good.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

It's a Quint kinda day

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Coronas Junior


----------



## Fusion

Pmf


----------



## George007

Hoyo De Monterey from LCDH in Cozumel.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @LeatherNeck :grin2: Now I see what the fuss is over Coro's.


----------



## WABOOM

OTL Jul '16.


----------



## Navistar

Gumby-cr said:


> Thank you @LeatherNeck :grin2: Now I see what the fuss is over Coro's.


I love a milder, creamy smoke so they are right up my alley. Now if i could get them for less than $15/stick i would be a very happy camper.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vegueros Entretiempo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
Nice and sunny up at the shop.
Talking snow for tomorrow :vs_mad:


----------



## Navistar

Since we have been talking cheap and cheerful and today is thrifty Thursday. PLMC is at the top of my list right now


----------



## Bird-Dog

Habaneros - Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major while taking in the view!









Sent from my Recliner


----------



## LeatherNeck

Gumby-cr said:


> Thank you @LeatherNeck :grin2: Now I see what the fuss is over Coro's.


Very welcome my friend.:wink2:


----------



## Semper Noctem

Gumby-cr said:


> Thank you @*LeatherNeck* :grin2: Now I see what the fuss is over Coro's.


I've yet to try any CC Cohiba. Is there another CC that you'd equate it to, or is it in a league of its own? I've almost clicked buy a dozen times but havent been able to justify the price yet. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas MF. Cheap n cheerful and, perfect for thrifty Thursday.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Semper Noctem said:


> I've yet to try any CC Cohiba. Is there another CC that you'd equate it to, or is it in a league of its own? I've almost clicked buy a dozen times but havent been able to justify the price yet. Thanks for the intel!


I've only smoked the Siglo 1+2 and while they were both good the Coro blew them out of the water. I can't remember how old the Siglo's were though. Everywhere I read Cohiba's need like 3+ years rest but I still have MUCH too learn on the habano side of things.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Not sure what happened to this one but it swelled up halfway through and the wrapper came off. Still finished though.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

BCJ - Right tool for the job as a late evening opener!


----------



## Bird-Dog

And now, the evening's main event...

'10 RyJ Exhibicion No.3


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> And now, the evening's main event...
> 
> '10 RyJ Exhibicion No.3
> 
> View attachment 199754


I bought three boxes of these a year ago when you posted about them in the "What's your latest Cuban Cigar purchase?" forum.:vs_cool:

Fantastic cigar with quintessential rich RyJ flavor. Perfect size for an hour smoke (I take my time) although the draw can sometimes be tight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short coffee juice.
Have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Don't spend much time in this corner of the forum, but I do enjoy these.


----------



## TCstr8

Compliments of Dino









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Picked this one up in Dublin a couple of years ago. I felt that the pre-light draw was a little tight, but it smokes nicely..


----------



## Kidvegas

Parti Habanero while out walking the little fella

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

An absolutely stellar Ex4 & rose










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

@TotesMcGoats and I froze our butts off enjoying some crack sticks out on the deck...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dip 2 from 2014.
First from the box.....now I won't be able to stop.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Mag46 (I think that stands for Mm-mmm 'at's Good)


----------



## Semper Noctem

PTAaron said:


> @TotesMcGoats and I froze our butts off enjoying some crack sticks out on the deck...


What's in the glass?


----------



## WABOOM

Divinos. I like this a lot.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Jlo









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

BBF and a Peet's French roast pourover


----------



## Scap

Connie A


----------



## bobbya08

Numero Quatro courtesy of @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

bobbya08 said:


> Numero Quatro courtesy of @Kidvegas. Thanks Joe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Bobby, hope your diggin it!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Semper Noctem said:


> What's in the glass?


Ginger ale and a Woodward limited edition bourbon (made locally at Valentine Distillery and apparently renamed to Mayor Pingree Bourbon and no longer limited edition)

Photo is about 15 minutes before @TotesMcGoats dropped his cigar and put a hole in my table cover


----------



## Semper Noctem

PTAaron said:


> Ginger ale and a Woodward limited edition bourbon (made locally at Valentine Distillery and apparently renamed to Mayor Pingree Bourbon and no longer limited edition)
> 
> Photo is about 15 minutes before @TotesMcGoats dropped his cigar and put a hole in my table cover


Haha, well played to both!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'10 pce


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents i trust everyone had a great weekend:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch with an RASCC

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 hupc


----------



## poppajon75

VR Exclusivo Andorra from a very generous brother. It's got a definite WOW factor to me. Absolutely amazing IMO.









Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ MF up at the shop









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Different angle hanging out with the boys LOL









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

This little guy courtesy of @JtAv8tor 
Not sure which H Upmann it is but it's small and fantastic.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> This little guy courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> Not sure which H Upmann it is but it's small and fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Regalia I believe

Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Regalia I believe
> 
> Sent from the HH 301st Legion Headquarters


Thanks. It's mighty nice so far. I've liked every Upmann I've tried so far. As far as the cc side is concerned.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'13 Petit No.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas Tall D&D coffee peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Alex Corona


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rgpc


----------



## Stogiepuffer

First one for me. A lot of twang, almost a hint of banana on the retro.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Petite Corona


----------



## Navistar

Smoked a SLR robusto. This has been the most inconsistent box i own. 3 really good smokes and then 5 trash. Some were beyond plugged and some taste terrible.


----------



## msmith1986

My short smoke today is compliments of @curmudgeonista. I haven't smoked any CC's in over a year because of my relationship with central American ligero's and not having time to figure out sources that are reputable anymore.
This budget stick is interesting. Light tobacco, hay, and some floral notes. It's a nice change of pace and scenery. Thanks Jack.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Back smoking again! Alex "Super Prince", a size I just made up and had Alex roll. 9" x 58 RG, these are rolled with extra ligero:










For a Cuban, these are really strong. Like the old RyJ Cazzies.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Back smoking again! Alex "Super Prince", a size I just made up and had Alex roll. 9" x 58 RG, these are rolled with extra ligero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a Cuban, these are really strong. Like the old RyJ Cazzies.


Very nice! Looks like you're gonna' need a wide-angle lens though. :smile2:


----------



## poppajon75

Rondo said:


> Petite Corona
> 
> View attachment 201186


Big fan of the c&c selections from RG. What do you think of the pc?

Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Psd5


----------



## Rondo

poppajon75 said:


> Big fan of the c&c selections from RG. What do you think of the pc?
> 
> Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


 Full of all the cuban flavors I enjoy. Not sure of its origin. I found it behind the couch cushion in search of loose change for a slim jim.


----------



## Shaver702

H upmann









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Back smoking again! Alex "Super Prince", a size I just made up and had Alex roll. 9" x 58 RG, these are rolled with extra ligero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a Cuban, these are really strong. Like the old RyJ Cazzies.


Glad to see you back on track!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I wish someone would tell Mother Nature its April LOL!
23 degrees up at the shop this morning.
Partagas short and a hot cup of Black Coffee Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

May15 RYJ No.3


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> May15 RYJ No.3


One of my faves. Can't wait for the weekend to get a little stogie action, weather permitting.:frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short charcoal metallic Lincoln Town Car LoL









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

JL#1 mmmmm good!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo

'14 Choix


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 BRC - Whoever proposed these to be somehow less bold than other Bolivars wasn't smoking this one! :ss


----------



## Bird-Dog

El Principe nightcap


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A bit like spring this morning.
D&D Iced Coffee Super Partagas along for the ride. 
Less than 6 days to Spring Carlise :vs_OMG:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Coronitas en Cedro for my afternoon coffee break


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a ride to Poughkeepsie to pick up some parts VR Don Alejandro. @ Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Watching the pool slowly fill up:










Reynaldo Maravilla to keep me company while I open it.


----------



## bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had this compliments of @bobbya08.. Great smoke..

Fired it up waiting in the drive thru at pizza hut, waiting for Loki's birthday pizza. Finished it, watching him mow down half a meat lovers pan in about 30 seconds.. The other dogs got a reprieve from their diet too..









sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Navistar

Loving these PL Mc and they fit the bill for #thrifty thursday


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Poughkeepsie


Does anyone else think of Gene Hackman every time they cross that word? I guess it could just be me.


----------



## Ender1553

RyJ MF on this lovely afternoon.

#ThriftyThursday









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Had this compliments of @bobbya08.. Great smoke..
> 
> Fired it up waiting in the drive thru at pizza hut, waiting for Loki's birthday pizza. Finished it, watching him mow down half a meat lovers pan in about 30 seconds.. The other dogs got a reprieve from their diet too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Glad you enjoyed it sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought we discussed this "sir" crap..lol

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> Thought we discussed this "sir" crap..lol
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Sorry couldn't resist lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

16' HUHC kinda night.









Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Another HUHC kinda night here too—49 degrees and windy.


----------



## Bird-Dog

ERDM Choix Supreme... a supremely kind gift from @WABOOM


----------



## Piper

Rondo said:


> Does anyone else think of Gene Hackman every time they cross that word? I guess it could just be me.


Big Gene Hackman fan but what does that refer to?


----------



## Westside Threat

SP Belisco & Flor de Cana 18 on a veeeeery windy night. Weather is changing.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Piper said:


> Big Gene Hackman fan but what does that refer to?


It's in a line he had from "The French Connection".

Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Does anyone else think of Gene Hackman every time they cross that word? I guess it could just be me.


Only when i pick my feet :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. RYJ MF D&D Iced Coffee have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

RGP

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo

My favorite marca, from @selpo. :vs_cool:


----------



## bobbya08

First one of these from a 2014 box. Not too bad so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Ramon Allones Grand Robusto Benelux from 2008. With a beauty of a view. The art deco Burgh Island Hotel.
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JLP today


----------



## ebnash

Siglo Medio on a beautiful morning.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte#4 and Frostie team up for a shady afternoon break


----------



## talisker10

First smoke in 6 weeks. Scdlh la punta eml abr 14, molasses sweetness


----------



## Piper

RASS on another cool night with JWB on the rocks.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vegueros Tapados


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crackstick and iced coffee. Spring has sprung.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Jorge mag 54 while I prep the crawfish (40lbs) for a big shindig today. Yee haw!


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't been smoking my Cubans lately, @blackrabbit has me back in the mood!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cuaba Diadema while charging the AC on the big bad Lincoln @Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

“Son, you're gonna' drive me to drinkin'
If you don't stop drivin' that hot rod Lincoln!"


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> Haven't been smoking my Cubans lately, @blackrabbit has me back in the mood!


How was it? Did it smoke OK? I am resting those and hve not tried them yet.


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> How was it? Did it smoke OK? I am resting those and hve not tried them yet.


I had no issues, nice little stick! Thanks


----------



## Kidvegas

HU Corona Major on a beautiful day here in CT.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo

'09 Ex4


----------



## bobbya08

Medio Siglo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

BBF & Orange Blossom Special, one of my favorite cigar beers.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex Diademas:










Waiting for the storms to arrive.


----------



## Olecharlie

Not my favorite Habana but a good one, always have one in my Humidor!


----------



## Olecharlie

With some Cuban Expresso


----------



## Olecharlie

My last pack of El-credito taste great has some burn issues, needs more rest.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Bird-Dog

Club Allones


----------



## Slowpokebill

I friend of mine and I went in on a box of RyJ Cadorezes for my hunting and fishing buddies birthday. After a day of wild morel mushroom hunting and his birthday dinner we cracked the box open and tried them out. It was nice pleasant cigar, not overly complex but sure made a good finish to the evening.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Psd4 and some trout


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Pandyboy

Punch Punch tonight
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoying a coro up at the shop courtesy of @Rondo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

'15 Habanero


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Juan Lopez #1 with a gin & tonic made with Bradley's Bourbon Barrel Aged Tonic Syrup.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Coronas Major


----------



## ebnash

Oh man, Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen. I used to play the record over and over when I was a young’n!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Half Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Oh man, Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen. I used to play the record over and over when I was a young'n!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rainy day waiting on the car carrier Super Partagas and a cup of Joe. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Divinos


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Regalias de Londres

These may be smallish at 4-1/2" x 40, but they're every bit as good as most any $10 cigar I've had.... and I can smoke 3 of these for that price!


----------



## Navistar

Stogiepuffer said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


you need to get that a little closer, i can almost see the enzymes in your saliva. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally. Ice Storm yesterday, snow tomorrow and pouring rain today, but no wind!

I am enjoying a HUHC for the first time in a custom made cigar holder made by a CA based pipemaker especially for my love of 44rg half corona sized cigars.

A very good BOTL, actually put everything together as a gift and a huge shout out. It fits like a glove, and has a Briar wood base.

We have such a cool online community. I just wanted to say thanks publicly. I had never used a cigar holder, until today. This marries my newer love of pipes with cigars. Especially the HUHC and the Montecristo media corona.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Navistar said:


> you need to get that a little closer, i can almost see the enzymes in your saliva. :vs_laugh:


I had to do it for Dino's sake....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Champagne InHand said:


> Finally. Ice Storm yesterday, snow tomorrow and pouring rain today, but no wind!
> 
> I am enjoying a HUHC for the first time in a custom made cigar holder made by a CA based pipemaker especially for my love of 44rg half corona sized cigars.
> 
> A very good BOTL, actually put everything together as a gift and a huge shout out. It fits like a glove, and has a Briar wood base.
> 
> We have such a cool online community. I just wanted to say thanks publicly. I had never used a cigar holder, until today. This marries my newer love of pipes with cigars. Especially the HUHC and the Montecristo media corona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back to the cigar side, I want one. How much?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Stogiepuffer said:


> I had to do it for Dino's sake....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


nice! Some of these moderators have odd fetishes. Saliva, feet,. Makes you wonder


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> nice! Some of these moderators have odd fetishes. Saliva, feet,. Makes you wonder


Yep..still hate all yunz guys

sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS picked up from a true friend and brother within the forum!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> RASS picked up from a true friend and brother within the forum!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Don't remember who it was, do ya..lol

That's why I started using blank bands..

sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Don't remember who it was, do ya..lol


Uh, Dino, I don't think it's that. Some folks prefer anonymity and some situations require discretion!


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Short Churchill


----------



## Fusion

PL Panatella


----------



## Vader1974

Partagas Series D No 4 and a Knob Creek with a splash of Coke Zero.


----------



## bpegler

Alex Diademas:


----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

RASS 'n' Root Beer


----------



## TCstr8

PSD4










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom by the pool:










The pink dogwood is gorgeous this year.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Boli PC


----------



## msmith1986

RG Perlas compliments of @curmudgeonista Good little smoke for the ride home at 1:30 in the morning. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

msmith1986 said:


> RG Perlas compliments of @curmudgeonista Good little smoke for the ride home at 1:30 in the morning. #ThriftyThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Agreed. One of those "value" smokes that I can smoke every day if I had to.


----------



## poppajon75

It's been nearly a week. Busy and, lots of neck pain. This RyJ Tubos No.1 from brother @Fusion was just what the doctor ordered.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Monte #2 and a Russian Caravan Tea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Little shorty before hitting the hay!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Johnny-O Exclusive


----------



## Bird-Dog

Aristocrat


----------



## Slowpokebill

Rgp


----------



## Kidvegas

A delightful Habanero to kick things off!

TGIF Brothers

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo

Relaxing with Einstein and a Trinidad Vigia.


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion #3 with Tetley tea. Still chilly but pleasant in the sun.


----------



## Slowpokebill

I have a two local friends that are now smoking mostly Cuban cigars. We're all in the experimental stage, always buying something we haven't tried before and then doing a little trading amongst ourselves. That is where tonight's Montechristo Media Corona came from, a trade.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pce


----------



## Three Lions

Trinidad Reyes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Bed early up early! Good time for an RASCC and some coffee.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## blackrabbit

Crazy late winter storm here.
Smoked a Partagas Chico while taking out the dogs. 
These are the best cigarillo size smoke I have ever tried. Great flavor for such a little guy.


----------



## Rondo

'98 Partagas 8-9-8 gifted by @bpegler. 
Thanks Bob for another delicious smoke:vs_cool:


----------



## Navistar

HUHC and a good pour-over coffee. Very enjoyable combo


----------



## Kidvegas

This day is definitely getting better. 54 degrees with tons sunshine! Perfect occasion for a new ta me cigar!

BRC

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Piper

Bolivar Tubos #2 with black coffee.


----------



## WABOOM

Montecarlo courtesy of @bobbya08 THANK YOU.
I was gifted 3 of these. This is my last one on hand. I hope I thanked the other 2 generous brothers as I smoked the previous PLM's. If not, Thank you too (you know who you are). These are a wonderful smoke. I need to get some.


----------



## TCstr8

Monte 80th w/ some Zafra 21 year (compliments of Santa). First time having Zafra rum, big fan is an understatement.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Kidvegas said:


> Bed early up early! Good time for an RASCC and some coffee.
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Hey buddy, how are those when compared to their bigger brother, the RASS?


----------



## ebnash

Alex Robusto while Sherman and I lounge on the deck.


----------



## Kidvegas

ebnash said:


> Hey buddy, how are those when compared to their bigger brother, the RASS?


I really enjoy these RASCC and the RASS that I've tried. There's some similarities Between the 2 and i find that the smaller rg concentrates the flavors a bit better for me! Those RASS are damn good though!

Sorry I couldn't be more informative for ya, but I've got the palate of a water moccasin lol
Sent from my Recliner


----------



## PTAaron

Crack stick out on the deck with the neighbor... enjoying fact that spring is actually starting!


----------



## Rondo

'14 Special Select


----------



## Piper

Cracking my first box of Cuaba salomones. Sipping Harney & Sons Earl Grey Supreme, reading a fantastic book, enjoying the weakening afternoon sun. A great day to be alive.:smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Quintero received in a trade with @blackrabbit









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Westside Threat

TCstr8 said:


> Monte 80th w/ some Zafra 21 year (compliments of Santa). First time having Zafra rum, big fan is an understatement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Hands down my favorite rum! I have a box of the 80th but havent broken into it yet. Special occasion?


----------



## Three Lions

ERDMCS and Russian Caravan Tea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Westside Threat said:


> Hands down my favorite rum! I have a box of the 80th but havent broken into it yet. Special occasion?


Saturday isn't a special enough occasion? Not really, other than having the house to myself for the week.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Cuban Family Grown and Hand Rolled! My Favorite Cuban!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Westside Threat

TCstr8 said:


> Saturday isn't a special enough occasion? Not really, other than having the house to myself for the week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ha, both are great reasons in my book! The latter probably being more special >


----------



## ebnash

Kidvegas said:


> I really enjoy these RASCC and the RASS that I've tried. There's some similarities Between the 2 and i find that the smaller rg concentrates the flavors a bit better for me! Those RASS are damn good though!
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more informative for ya, but I've got the palate of a water moccasin lol
> Sent from my Recliner


Actually, for me, you gave a perfect description against the RASS. Perfect enough that I'm going to have to order a box next go around. I prefer smaller RG sticks and if these are similar to the RASS, than that's enough for me to buy a box.

Thanks


----------



## Kidvegas

ebnash said:


> Actually, for me, you gave a perfect description against the RASS. Perfect enough that I'm going to have to order a box next go around. I prefer smaller RG sticks and if these are similar to the RASS, than that's enough for me to buy a box.
> 
> Thanks


You'll not be disappointed! Very enjoyable cigars! And usually can be found on sale @ great prices

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Kidvegas

I believe this to be an RYJPC from a member on another forum. Bit of a tight draw but nice profile!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## gtechva

Trinidad (Cuban) Reyes (4.37 x 40, CUB)








sent to me by @tmoran November '14


----------



## Ender1553

Nice #5 this evening









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Ender1553 said:


> Nice #5 this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Aaaand it was good to the last drop! Thanks Jack! @curmudgeonista

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HUCM

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Three Lions

The Aftermath:










I'm not routinely a morning cigar guy but a crack stick accompanied by home roasted espresso and toast and marmalade is a wonderful way to start a Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RyJ Churchill after lunch.


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE dang these are fantastic

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Navistar

Alex lonsdale for lunch.


----------



## bellts

First time posting to this thread, courtesy of @Fusion, I believe


----------



## UBC03

bellts said:


> First time posting to this thread, courtesy of @Fusion, I believe


Welcome to the dark side

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Fusion

Last of this Nov15 box of PMF, been good


----------



## Kidvegas

Nice way ta finish another burdensome Monday!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## ebnash

After a post work hike. Sitting at the top of the mountain watching the sunset into the tree line. Crack stick inspired by @Olecharlie

Sherman laying on the tailgate next to me tired from the hike


----------



## Three Lions

PSP2 UAB DIC 14 with a Manhattan. Smoking really rather nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Monte añejado w/ zacapa rum this evening. Initial draws are impressive- sweet milk hot chocolate, cedar, spice and earth. Very nice ash and burn line.



















Hmm, fair amount of complexity here. Second third has a really nice fruity sweetness. Great construction and draw btw.

Modus was on hand, but not needed. Hats off to Habanos sa for a great product. Smoking time, 1 hr 45 minutes. Score 92. Expensive, but worth having a few singles tucked away.










Nub worthy


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom:










Looks like we have a little break from the rain!


----------



## WABOOM

AMU Jun 16. Tubo. Easy draw, but not underfilled. Great flavors. Tons of smoke output. Getting notes of leather and popcorn. That's what I tasted the very first time I lit a Habano. This was a gift from a gentleman that I look up to. Thank you.


----------



## Navistar

RG Perla

I have loaded up on aged RG Perlas and PL montecarlos to smoke for the next few months. I need my higher end cigars to rest a while. Havent been impressed with many of my recent purchases.


----------



## TexaSmoke

*What did you smoke today? HABANOS ONLY.*

Smoked my first Habano today thanks to @poppajon75

Holy smokes that was a nice stick!

Thanks, bro









Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Navistar

we have one of these


----------



## UBC03

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=140903&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

What did you smoke today? HABANOS ONLY.

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Serie D No.5 A/T


----------



## Fusion

17 bbf


----------



## Kidvegas

PL Picadores from a great BOTL @knilas!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## knilas

Punch 48









"Live from Nowhere in Particular"...


----------



## WABOOM

'14 Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning all!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gummy Jones

Hey guys

Doh already dropped it


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H upmann Connie number one nice black ash really sweet tasting thanks there Jimbo I appreciate it damn Tapatalk won't let me load a pic

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gummy Jones said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Doh already dropped it


I trust you smoked through the pain! :grin2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RA Superior

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Three Lions

Coronas Major A/T with Arbuelo 12 yo Rum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fixin' to fire up another Coronitas en Cedro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Hupmann Connie #1 D&D Iced Coffee.
Have a great weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> I trust you smoked through the pain! :grin2:


with great power comes great responsibility


----------



## Kidvegas

Crack Stick

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Navistar

Good smoke. Will be purchasing a box in the near future.


----------



## TCstr8

Connie A and some rum to start the weekend.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

'15 BBF


----------



## Gummy Jones

Time this old guy met the flame


----------



## Navistar

My usual PL Montecarlos


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Time this old guy met the flame


My third hdm epi2. All different years. All aged at least 4 years. All plugged &#128542;


----------



## Westside Threat

Gummy Jones said:


> My third hdm epi2. All different years. All aged at least 4 years. All plugged &#128542;


Ive never smoked an unplugged EP2 either. Frankly, nor a HDM DC. I don't know what it is about HDM


----------



## Navistar

Westside Threat said:


> Ive never smoked an unplugged EP2 either. Frankly, nor a HDM DC. I don't know what it is about HDM


I have had great luck with the epi #1. Give them a try before you give up. Never had a #2


----------



## Westside Threat

Navistar said:


> I have had great luck with the epi #1. Give them a try before you give up. Never had a #2


I'd like to like HDM! Their construction is the one thing that's keeping me from buying a HDM DC cab.

Could just be bad luck, guess I'm over due to try again.


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoying an Alex custom Robusto. For some reason I’m not able to upload the pic! 

You’ll just have ta take my word for it lol


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Bird-Dog

Round two, '15 BBF


----------



## rvillegachapa

Enjoyed a H.Upmann Coronas Major


----------



## WABOOM

Kidvegas said:


> Enjoying an Alex custom Robusto. For some reason I'm not able to upload the pic!
> 
> You'll just have ta take my word for it lol
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


It didn't happen. Lol


----------



## rvillegachapa

Started morning right with Cuaba Tradicional!


----------



## quesquared

Today's dark side treat









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

A much needed PCE

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Alrightdriver

Rondo said:


> View attachment 207706


I love how the dog looks like he is silently judging you from afar in that pic lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alrightdriver said:


> I love how the dog looks like he is silently judging you from afar in that pic lol.


Well, there is a certain resemblance that inspired the term "dog rocket". Not that @Rondo's Trini is one, but Einstein (the pup) wouldn't know that.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

A great brother sent me some crack sticks since I was out. I was out because they're perfect for my smoking habits. I ordered different sticks to expand my horizons on short smokes.. I think from now on I'll stick to buying these for my "errand smoke".. These never disappoint..









sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJCD3

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Gummy Jones

Westside Threat said:


> Ive never smoked an unplugged EP2 either. Frankly, nor a HDM DC. I don't know what it is about HDM


thanks for affirming my experience

everyone seems to love them but, at this point, im close to putting them in the "dont care to ever try again category"

all I get out of them is a headache from straining so hard to get any draw/flavor


----------



## Gummy Jones

quesquared said:


> Today's dark side treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


lol

im assuming it performed flawlessly and you loved it like everyone else but me?


----------



## quesquared

Lol, yup


Gummy Jones said:


> lol
> 
> im assuming it performed flawlessly and you loved it like everyone else but me?


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

HUHC. Thanks Jack, perfect quick smoke for me.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

My first Partagas short. Mmmmm.. darn good!


----------



## Fusion

17 Punch Punch


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

JL2 & a dark wheat










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Partagás Lusitania and a Guinness. Managed to stretch the smoke to 2 3/4 hours. Wonderful!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Vegueros Tapados and some single malt
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning spring has arrived peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Verdict

Pandyboy said:


> Vegueros Tapados and some single malt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Where did you get the mellinium falcon cigar rest?!?!?!?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shaver702

Cohida Maduro










Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Pandyboy

It's a one off made as a gift by my friend at www.laserus.co.uk He can't make them for money due to licensing.


Verdict said:


> Where did you get the mellinium falcon cigar rest?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

H Upmann - Corona Major, 2015. A delicious creampuff!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Afternoon snack.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

🙂


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HUCM for the win!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## MyFatherFan

JL #1 with a Two Hearted, orange, and oreo thins.

- It's a Trap!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Great stick! Thanks @bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Great stick! Thanks @bobbya08










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 while updating windows 10.
If you haven't done it yet its worth the time IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Connie #1 while updating windows 10.
> If you haven't done it yet its worth the time IMHO.:vs_cool:


Tony, I almost hit the like button but I'm an Apple guy.


----------



## Three Lions

Epi #2 from last summer's shipment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A lot of people like apples they are actually what computers were meant to be. Computers are not really my generation when I started using them everybody was using Windows and Microsoft. Took me long enough time to learn it and I never wanted to start again from scratch so I just kind of stuck with it not the greatest system in the world but not the worst either.imho. These days I use a computer as little as possible I'm an Android phone or Android tablet user peace my brother


Slowpokebill said:


> Tony, I almost hit the like button but I'm an Apple guy.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One of my all-time favorite hoyos right up there with the Churchill in the double Corona


Three Lions said:


> Epi #2 from last summer's shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A lot of people like apples they are actually what computers were meant to be. Computers are not really my generation when I started using them everybody was using Windows and Microsoft. Took me long enough time to learn it and I never wanted to start again from scratch so I just kind of stuck with it not the greatest system in the world but not the worst either.imho. These days I use a computer as little as possible I'm an Android phone or Android tablet user peace my brother
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Dilly Dilly

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'm not fond of Bud Light either lol


Kidvegas said:


> Dilly Dilly
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to hit the pavement another Connie number one to keep me company peace my brothers

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Cohiba coronas especiales. Young, needs some age.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Maravillas:


----------



## rvillegachapa

Chilling on the front porch with a Punch coronations


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## ebnash

RyJ Cedros de Luxe No.3 - EOT MAY 16​


----------



## WABOOM

'13 HDM Coronation courtesy of @Rondo Thank you good Sir.


----------



## ebnash

Kidvegas said:


> HUCM for the win!
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Why haven't I ordered anymore of these yet?


----------



## PTAaron

2014 Por Larranaga while enjoying some fajitas and an Oberon on a crazy warm (over 80) spring day!

















@StogieNinja - thanks!


----------



## Westside Threat

RASS & Papas Pillar 24 rum










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

The old reliable Mag46


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JL and some iced moka.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Edmundo D&D Iced Coffee Gonna be a summer like day enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

17 bbf


----------



## Navistar

Jorge Monsdale I think. Wife got my customs mixed up so now I'm not completely sure. Lol


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Navistar

Had a crack stick after a couple tall glasses of scotch. Gave me a stiffy. Damn what a smoke


----------



## Westside Threat

Navistar said:


> Had a crack stick after a couple tall glasses of scotch. Gave me a stiffy. Damn what a smoke


In this instance we appreciate the lack of pics


----------



## Navistar

Westside Threat said:


> In this instance we appreciate the lack of pics


lol. i thought so. We dont want Jack getting a new fetish


----------



## Bird-Dog

I'm more inclined to fête than fetish.

'14 BPC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina Famosos D&D Iced Coffee gonna be another day in the 80's.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Mpe


----------



## Matt_21

HDM Petite Robusto
Got it lit just before the rain started. Good thing I've got some cover on the deck.


----------



## Rondo

'02 MdO#2
Bless you David @Wildone.


----------



## blackrabbit

Londres Extra for a nice dog walk. I got lucky with this box as the ones I have burnt have been well made, and smoke good. This one performed near flawlessly.


----------



## talisker10

'15 hdm petit robo, very nice smoke


----------



## Kidvegas

Monte 3 after a serious skewering it's behaving quite well

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75

Feeling a little loopy..It's gotta be Parti time. PCE









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## MattT

poppajon75 said:


> Feeling a little loopy..It's gotta be Parti time. PCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I'll second that. Mille Fleur here.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

MattT said:


> I'll second that. Mille Fleur here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


All aboard the Parti Train! Whoooo whooo!

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## bpegler

Toto, I don't think that we're in Kansas anymore:










Alex Super Prince on Isla Cozumel.


----------



## WABOOM

'06 Exhibition 4


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Por Larranga Deliciosos gifted from a brother at the lounge.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'13 Sancho Panza Non Plus


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F PSP#2 Coffee to go peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F PSP#2 Coffee to go peace to all!:vs_cool:


Care if I join you for breakfast Tony?

PSP2 from '06:










These are smoking very well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Always a pleasure and an honor my friend. You know I don't have a jealous nature. But those beautiful pictures you post you really know how to live bro. Enjoy your vacation stay well best regards Tony


bpegler said:


> Care if I join you for breakfast Tony?
> 
> PSP2 from '06:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are smoking very well.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading back Upstate got some stuff to do PSD #4 to keep me company.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RASS smoking great.


----------



## poppajon75

RG Panatela for round 2.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Runner, runner. A day of disappointments. I expected this HdM Petit Robusto to help take the sting out of only doing $15 the first day of our garage sale, but no joy. I hate doing these things on Fridays (the sale, not the cigar







); nothing but looky-lous and dealers who show up an hour early and think they can cherry-pick the best stuff for the price of the leftover dregs. But the neighborhood did the advertising and someone decided since they could only do Friday and Saturday mornings all the rest of us should too. Anyway, the cigar clearly needs more than a year and a half.


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> Runner, runner. A day of disappointments. I expected this HdM Petit Robusto to help take the sting out of only doing $15 the first day of our garage sale, but no joy. I hate doing these things on Fridays (the sale, not the cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ); nothing but looky-lous and dealers who show up an hour early and think they can cherry-pick the best stuff for the price of the leftover dregs. But the neighborhood did the advertising and someone decided since they could only do Friday and Saturday mornings all the rest of us should too. Anyway, the cigar clearly needs more than a year and a half.
> 
> View attachment 209666


Age would help the burn issue?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Westside Threat said:


> Age would help the burn issue?


I would imagine so. They are still on the wet side, even after a year of storage at 65% RH. Doesn't happen often with factory rolls, but I've certainly seen plenty of custom freshies that took longer to dry out from the rolling table.


----------



## Matt_21

curmudgeonista said:


> Runner, runner. A day of disappointments. I expected this HdM Petit Robusto to help take the sting out of only doing $15 the first day of our garage sale, but no joy. I hate doing these things on Fridays (the sale, not the cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ); nothing but looky-lous and dealers who show up an hour early and think they can cherry-pick the best stuff for the price of the leftover dregs. But the neighborhood did the advertising and someone decided since they could only do Friday and Saturday mornings all the rest of us should too. Anyway, the cigar clearly needs more than a year and a half.
> 
> View attachment 209666


The one I had yesterday burned like that. It was disappointing.
On the bright side, it's the first of all the HDM PRs I've smoked that had any issue.


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> I would imagine so. They are still on the wet side, even after a year of storage at 65% RH. Doesn't happen often with factory rolls, but I've certainly seen plenty of custom freshies that took longer to dry out from the rolling table.


Well then there is hope for my horrible HDM boxes I have


----------



## Slowpokebill

Last night to kickoff my weekend HUPC and a RGP for lunch break after this morning's turkey hunt


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC and damn happy!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dang dogs got the couch!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## Kidvegas

14 BPC

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dang dogs got the couch!


----------



## bpegler

Even crabby Havanaphiles agree:










The new Trinidad La Trova is a great cigar:


----------



## Rondo

'08 Lusitania from one of a few vintage box splits with @selpo


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally a sunny day where the wind isn't blowing at gale speed.

I have had the Vegueros sitting in a humidor after Jack recommended them. So tasty after some aging. 









Very enjoyable and it kept my mind off the massive yard cleanup this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Morning crack with cappuccino and toast and marmalade. Top notch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion No. 3. Running errands this afternoon but the big decision is whether to have another cigar or a pipe later.:smile2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Super Prince:


----------



## Navistar

Started this beautiful day with a PL MC and now havin a R&J CEC. Enjoy your weekend brothers.


----------



## Three Lions

MC4 with Russian Caravan tea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Sitting outside with the wife's cousin and his fiancé enjoying a crack stick...


----------



## Ender1553

Broke open a box of Feb '14 LUBs to enjoy with a friend.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

2 cigar night... enjoying a Romeo No 3 en run gifted from @Fusion... delicious so far, having it with nice craft beer


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Rubusto Supremas EL 14:










My problem of the day. The tropical breeze is so strong that it makes my cigar have a wonky burn.

Life is tough.


----------



## Fusion

Cracked open a new box of PMF's, much darker wrappers than my last box (Apr17)


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Westside Threat

HU2 & a new Unibroue I've never had. Unibroue is easily the most under rated brewery in the world.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

Sunday selection
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared

curmudgeonista said:


> The old reliable Mag46
> 
> View attachment 208826


I want to get some to try. What's your take on 46 vs 50 vs 54? Which would you go with?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

quesquared said:


> I want to get some to try. What's your take on 46 vs 50 vs 54? Which would you go with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


50 for me, but thats much more my size. Nothing wrong with the 46.


----------



## Kidvegas

Stick O Crack

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravilla:


Looks like a great way to pass the day.. Enjoy buddy.

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Bird-Dog

quesquared said:


> I want to get some to try. What's your take on 46 vs 50 vs 54? Which would you go with?


I'm not qualified to make any comparison. The Mag46 is right in my most preferred range, and as old-school as I am. I have smoked one or two of the 50's and they were fine, but I see no reason to change horses when this one's brought me this far without leaving saddle sores.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Just sittin' here smokin' in my Shorts... er... Partagas Shorts :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Robusto Extra 2006 for breakfast:










I'm in my last box of these.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

Johnny-O Baby Salomon with just about 1 year on it, very nice it is


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas MF after my failed Maduro Monday attempt.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Jl2


----------



## Piper

Gummy Jones said:


> Jl2


Who's a naughty rabbit?!


----------



## bpegler

Alex Super Prince:


----------



## blackrabbit

Piper said:


> Who's a naughty rabbit?!


Not me, I swear!


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Bird-Dog

Getting ready to spark this '14 Cazzie after I torture the foot with my Modus' draw tool. Feels great, very pliant except for the first inch or so, but won't draw worth a darn...


----------



## JGD

Enjoyed a Montecristo No. 2 (2016), followed by a Partagas Short (2015) while doing some work that I took home tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Tuesday i am on my 2nd D&D iced coffee, Super Partagas peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

2005 Montecristo Edmundo:










I smoked a ton of these in their first few years of production. The '05s are great.


----------



## Kidvegas

Quick Habanero while hanging down at the local boat launch

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

May15 RYJ No.3


----------



## UBC03

RASC in the way home.. Courtesy @Kidvegas .. Now get off my floor..

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> RASC in the way home.. Courtesy @Kidvegas .. Now get off my floor..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Lol, hope you enjoyed it brother!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:










A little overcast this evening.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres. The name may be longer than the cigar, but boy do I love these little suckers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

HDM Coronation

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Crack Stick.


----------



## Kidvegas

Alex Corona.....dang these are good and smoking wonderfully!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## bpegler

Alex Super Prince on another warm evening:


----------



## WABOOM

Carlos Fernandez courtesy of @protekk . Thank you


----------



## huffer33

Number two courtesy of David @Piper









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vegueros Tapados


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick cup of Joe peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

06 PSP2:


----------



## Three Lions

curmudgeonista said:


> Vegueros Tapados
> 
> View attachment 211538


How do you like it?

TL


----------



## Bird-Dog

Three Lions said:


> How do you like it?
> 
> TL


Tapados are a staple in my rotation. This particular one was a bit on the undercured side, one bad one out of the dozens of smoked. They are more typically like a cross between H.Upmann and Montecristo profiles (IMO).


----------



## Three Lions

curmudgeonista said:


> Tapados are a staple in my rotation. This particular one was a bit on the undercured side, one bad one out of the dozens of smoked. They are more typically like a cross between H.Upmann and Montecristo profiles (IMO).


Thanks - am I best off trying to get an older box code?

TL


----------



## Bird-Dog

Three Lions said:


> Thanks - am I best off trying to get an older box code?
> 
> TL


They've only been produced since 2014 and from what I can see mostly made in a single factory (Pinar del Rio). And they're not a high volume item (haven't really caught on yet), so I think typical inventories will still primarily be 2014's and 2015's, with maybe a few 2016's starting to sneak in.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Navistar

Just a boring ole RG Perla


----------



## quesquared

'14 Monte #3









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex Diademas:


----------



## poppajon75

Navistar said:


> Just a boring ole RG Perla


One of my favorite short smokes. You talked me into it.
RGP.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'12 Fonseco Cosacos - I wasn't going to bother posting a pic of this one, but changed my mind a-ways into it. 50/50 cigar. First have is kinda' boring. Nothing particularly offensive about it; just a bit too light. But then it picks up in the second half and gets purdy darn good. This is what you call a "front yard gar"... 15 minutes to cut the grass, paying more attention to your rows than your cigar, but then you get to sit down in the shade and pay attention while you finish the rest it. LOL


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas PSD#5 Peace to all have a great weekend!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:


----------



## Kidvegas

bpegler said:


> Trinidad La Trova:


Love clicking on your posts Bob, always an amazing smoke, with a view!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## bpegler

Kidvegas said:


> Love clicking on your posts Bob, always an amazing smoke, with a view!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Thanks! Unfortunately this particular trip is coming to an end soon. In a few days I'll be back by my pool or in the garage, depending on the weather. So pictures of flowers or the pool rather than the crystal clear sea.

A little off topic, but if anyone is interested in a trip to the Caribbean side of Mexico, Cozumel is still quite safe, unlike some other areas. And it's beautiful, with some of the best diving and snorkeling in the world.

Very reasonable hotel prices as well, and it has its own International Airport. Easy to get here.

Plus the Cozumel LCDH is nice, if a bit expensive. Good selection of recent production Havanas and Jimmy Sotolongo is always rolling some decent Cuban leaf customs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Love clicking on your posts Bob, always an amazing smoke, with a view!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Hard to believe but there was a time when Bob never posted pictures. 
Now my love of Habano's lives through his beautiful pictures.
His respect not only to everyone, but his respect for the obsession we all Have.
:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 Iced Coffee while waiting on a water pump for the Lincoln.


----------



## Kidvegas

bpegler said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately this particular trip is coming to an end soon. In a few days I'll be back by my pool or in the garage, depending on the weather. So pictures of flowers or the pool rather than the crystal clear sea.
> 
> A little off topic, but if anyone is interested in a trip to the Caribbean side of Mexico, Cozumel is still quite safe, unlike some other areas. And it's beautiful, with some of the best diving and snorkeling in the world.
> 
> Very reasonable hotel prices as well, and it has its own International Airport. Easy to get here.
> 
> Plus the Cozumel LCDH is nice, if a bit expensive. Good selection of recent production Havanas and Jimmy Sotolongo is always rolling some decent Cuban leaf customs.


Well let's just hope we both can enjoy the next few months without them DAMN space heaters! Enjoy the rest of your trip brother!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Champagne InHand

No photos but we had a day with little wind and I was able to smoke a RASCC and then an HUHC later in the night with my BIL while installing some great tweeters in the Jeep. Today’s is windy and chilly but I’ll try to get a Vegueros in while mowing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

HUHC time...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Lusi smoking well on a pleasant, breezy early afternoon. Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## Fusion

JLP on a warm but windy day in Vacaville


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cuba Libre and a Coro God bless America









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

96 Churchill SLR


----------



## bpegler

Alex Super Prince:


----------



## Rondo

Coronation


----------



## Ender1553

Last of my box of Sep '15s










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

JL2 from '14. Great honey and bread flavors if smoked gently.


----------



## Rondo

'16 Alex Cañonazo amidst the fruit trees.


----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## MattT

SLR and some bbq chicken on this rainy Michigan day in my garage. T- 2 days until daughter #2 arrives. Gotta get this stuff in while I can.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Juan Lopez No1 from 2016









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Errand running for mother's day.. Bought everything under the sun for grilling out tomorrow steaks, chops, burgers, veggies, pineapple, and pears. Even bought a new grill brush with no wires(apparently those are killing people)... Yep bought everything EXCEPT CHARCOAL!!!! Ugh

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 - Golden brown wrapper is classic Montecristo


----------



## WABOOM

'16 Super








these are interesting smokes. To me they start out very straight forward and one dimensional, but then gain traction and flavors begin to pop at about the halfway point. Getting stronger and more complex as I go. Nice aromas and undertones come out and transitions happen when you take your time.


----------



## Rondo

El Laguito Talisman from the very generous @bpegler :vs_cool:
Outstanding smoke in every way.


----------



## Westside Threat

Principe. Getting ready for a day of snorkeling.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

RyJ No1... staying out of the rain in the neighbor's garage... classy trash can table


----------



## Fusion

Apr17 BBF


----------



## Three Lions

ERDMCS with coffee this afternoon.










And here are a couple more that I forgot to post over the last couple of days.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

One while grillin and another for the ride home
















sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Matt_21

HMD PR I found in my travel humi. Smoking well for being in there for who knows how long.


----------



## Kidvegas

HUCM

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## quesquared

Pretty tasty









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Finally cracked open my last box of Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No.2's I've been sitting on since they were discontinued.


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> Finally cracked open my last box of Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No.2's I've been sitting on since they were discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 212986


Never even heard of it! I hope it's treating you well.


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> Never even heard of it! I hope it's treating you well.


Series discontinued 2010 (SdC Nos. 1, 2, & 3). 6.5" x 38 for the SdC2. Even with 9 years on 'em it's still a rambunctious devil with a classic Partagas profile and head-spinning nic-kick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just another Manic Monday for me Good day to all Iced coffee Super Partagas peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Sounds great!!!


curmudgeonista said:


> Series discontinued 2010 (SdC Nos. 1, 2, & 3). 6.5" x 38 for the SdC2. Even with 9 years on 'em it's still a rambunctious devil with a classic Partagas profile and head-spinning nic-kick.


----------



## awk6898

A cheap and cheerful from @bobbya08 before I head into a 36hour straight work day. Smoking great!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Punch Punch from brother @Fusion. Even on this very humid afternoon its behaving marvelously. Do have my Modus handy just in case. Thank you Colin.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Olecharlie

A “Crack Stick” and a pour of Aberfeldy


----------



## Kidvegas

RGPC from an outstanding member within the forum!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## cracker1397

My first PSD4 ever. All I can say is wow. 1hr and 40 mins of enjoyment. My wife said why is a Cuban such a big deal? I let her try it like I do most of my cigars and she was very impressed. Needless to say I'm hooked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Simple, but good!


----------



## Navistar

curmudgeonista said:


> Simple, but good!
> 
> View attachment 213354


Agreed. I'm almost done with a box. Time for another. Love the smooth simplicity


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short D&D Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> Simple, but good!
> 
> View attachment 213354


Wait! The cedar comes off? :smile2:


----------



## Kidvegas

Crack Stick for the AM break! Gotta say I've not used a punch very much for cigars in the past but, for CC's and especially these HUHC it's becoming more and more my go to!









Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## talisker10

This evening's smoke. Fairly complex second 3rd. Each puff yields a different flavor. Box worthy.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla from a new bundle:


----------



## Fusion

Mar17 Punch Punch to end the day


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo Petit Edmundo - Other than a case of "early onset" burn issues, which seem to be trying to straighten itself out, this is a fabulous cigar! I wasn't impressed when I fist got these a couple of years ago (with about a year on 'em already). But patience paid off!


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> Montecristo Petit Edmundo - Other than a case of "early onset" burn issues, which seem to be trying to straighten itself out, this is a fabulous cigar! I wasn't impressed when I fist got these a couple of years ago (with about a year on 'em already). But patience paid off!
> 
> View attachment 213586


How old is your box now?


----------



## talisker10

curmudgeonista said:


> Montecristo Petit Edmundo - Other than a case of "early onset" burn issues, which seem to be trying to straighten itself out, this is a fabulous cigar! I wasn't impressed when I fist got these a couple of years ago (with about a year on 'em already). But patience paid off!
> 
> View attachment 213586


Any idea when they changed the bands from old to new? I have a three pack with the old bands. I'm guessing mid 2016, but I may be wrong.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Any idea when they changed the bands from old to new? I have a three pack with the old bands. I'm guessing mid 2016, but I may be wrong.


I have seen boxes from late 2013 early 2014 with the new gold bands. And boxes late 2015 early 2016 with the old band.
This is of course subject to how well my memory is serving me.:vs_cool: Another words Cuba uses what ever bands they have so its kinda hard to pin an exact date IMHO.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy hump day SLR SERIE A D&D Coffee little cooler today mad thunderstorms yesterday peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have seen boxes from late 2013 early 2014 with the new gold bands. And boxes late 2015 early 2016 with the old band.
> This is of course subject to how well my memory is serving me.:vs_cool: Another words Cuba uses what ever bands they have so its kinda hard to pin an exact date IMHO.:wink2:


Coincidentally here is a pic of a 2014 EdMundo with the new band courtesy of my buddy Jimmy we're at his house doing a tile floor with no power the power is out from Westchester all the way up to Pawling trees knocked down everywhere tornado came through some areas thank God nobody got killed that I heard of









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

EdMundo and a VR Famosos courtesy of my buddy Jimmy down in Westchester can only seem to post a pic of the Montecristo dam-tap a talk lol









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Westside Threat said:


> How old is your box now?


Going on 3 years now, box code ARG JUL 15



talisker10 said:


> Any idea when they changed the bands from old to new? I have a three pack with the old bands. I'm guessing mid 2016, but I may be wrong.


The new band was introduced in 2013, though it took some time to fully integrate while they used up existing stock of the old ones. I have seen some 2014's with the old band, but nothing newer.

Edit: Just saw @*TonyBrooklyn*'s mention of seeing of 2015's and 16's with the old band. So, obviously it is possible that yours is mid-2016. It'd be nice to think it's older though.

Here's a good reference site (often mentioned simply as CCW), a compendium that covers details like that, intro & discontinued dates, and much more....

https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands


----------



## poppajon75

RyJ Petite Royales with some incredibly coordinated accessories.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE this fine evening

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

Johnny-O La Corona Robusto Extra, first few of these i smoked were pretty bad, now with just about 1 year on them they are getting great, have a few left, will put them away for a longer rest.


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> RyJ Petite Royales with some incredibly coordinated accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


You got to COORDINATE









sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Champagne InHand

After more than a years testing I had a fantastic HdM Connie No.2. It was really nice cedar, some toasted hay but as we had a wave of humidity roll through I had to ditch it as the cigars wrapper was failing to burn right and tunneling started. 

Oh well if it’s not Winter here it’s humid construction or so it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super Partagas D&D Coffee peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 MPE 
Good morning, all.


----------



## Fusion

This BBF after lunch


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RASS









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

VR one of the overlooked marcas that never disappoints









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A beautiful looking HDM Epicure Especial courtesy @knilas

Thanks as always brother

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Quick trip to the dark side


----------



## Rondo

'03 La Fuerza


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Nubbed a Hoyo De Monterrey Petite Robusto with my Father in law tonight. He nubbed his as well.


----------



## Bird-Dog

2017 PSD4 - I didn't think it particularly necessary to take pic until I hit the final 3rd and it started pumping out... wait for it... POPCORN! A first for me, but dang'd if it didn't.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short after a Brooklyn bagel and coffee. "sitting at the dock of the bay" in Sheepshead Bay:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> 2017 PSD4 - I didn't think it particularly necessary to take pic until I hit the final 3rd and it started pumping out... wait for it... POPCORN! A first for me, but dang'd if it didn't.
> 
> View attachment 214570


I'm glad I'm not alone. It's my favorite note.


----------



## TexaSmoke

HUHC on a Friday that I am actually off. It's a great day, indeed. Thanks, Jack. Fantastic smoke. Kinda wish my modus was already here. Tiny plug right near the cap and that nub tool would definitely come in handy!








Who can be against us?


----------



## droy1958

HR....


----------



## Bird-Dog

TexaSmoke said:


> HUHC on a Friday that I am actually off. It's a great day, indeed. Thanks, Jack. Fantastic smoke. Kinda wish my modus was already here. Tiny plug right near the cap and that nub tool would definitely come in handy!
> View attachment 214674


So why "the finger"? :vs_laugh:


----------



## TexaSmoke

curmudgeonista said:


> So why "the finger"? :vs_laugh:


That's a Texas howdy!

Who can be against us?


----------



## Bird-Dog

TexaSmoke said:


> That's a Texas howdy!


Hmmm... In Georgia it means something else... sort of a welcome sign for our great influx of Northern transplants who drive Peachtree Street like they're on the Long Island Expressway.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Ah, I see how that can get mixed up. My mistake. Hahaha


Who can be against us?


----------



## Scotchpig

Hello Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravilla watching a thunderstorm rolling in:


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> Hmmm... In Georgia it means something else... sort of a welcome sign for our great influx of Northern transplants who drive Peachtree Street like they're on the Long Island Expressway.


LOL. Last time I drove on the LIE it was bumper to bumper and we were crawling along at 10MPH. Guess that's why they call it the world's largest parking lot!:wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Piper said:


> LOL. Last time I drove on the LIE it was bumper to bumper and we were crawling along at 10MPH. Guess that's why they call it the world's largest parking lot!:wink2:


It's not so much a matter of how fast they go, but of how many different lanes they weave in and out of in short stretch and how many other cars they cut off doing it.

But hey, we's jes tryin' to makes 'em feel moor at home a-ree-turnin' one o' them say-lutes they done taut us dum hicks.


----------



## csk415

Not a bad smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas

RASCC

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## cracker1397

So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Boli #2 after "breakfast for dinner"

Eggs over easy, bacon, and fried tomatoes compliments of my dear wife. The cigar is compliments @Piper

Great smoke, David! Thanks


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> It's not so much a matter of how fast they go, but of how many different lanes they weave in and out of in short stretch and how many other cars they cut off doing it.
> 
> But hey, we's jes tryin' to makes 'em feel moor at home a-ree-turnin' one o' them say-lutes they done taut us dum hicks.


Yes, _that_ behavior I recognize. But to be fair to those guys, they did arrive half a minute earlier!:wink2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Still having a little herf time with the father in law. Blowing his mind tonight. RyJ and Springbank single malt.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Who can be against us?


----------



## Three Lions

TexaSmoke said:


> HUHC on a Friday that I am actually off. It's a great day, indeed. Thanks, Jack. Fantastic smoke. Kinda wish my modus was already here. Tiny plug right near the cap and that nub tool would definitely come in handy!
> View attachment 214674
> 
> 
> Who can be against us?


That's a pretty dark wrapper for a crack stick. Mine have all been much lighter. Unless it's the photo making it look that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Three Lions said:


> That's a pretty dark wrapper for a crack stick. Mine have all been much lighter. Unless it's the photo making it look that way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a little darker than the only other one I've smoked. It was a great smoke. Excellent way to start the day.

Who can be against us?


----------



## UBC03

Had a crack stick on the way back from the gym..









sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Randy956

UBC03 said:


> Had a crack stick on the way back from the gym..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Gym? Oh, you mean Jim's house. 
Looks good!


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> Gym? Oh, you mean Jim's house.
> Looks good!


Just started back today.. I'M NOT DOING WELL AT THIS MOMENT

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Fusion

RYJ PJ to start today


----------



## Three Lions

Crack stick to accompany my second latte of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Monte DE while betting on horses in the garage.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

UBC03 said:


> Had a crack stick on the way back from the gym..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


From the what?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TCstr8 said:


> From the what?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm not building and daisy chaining scaffold all day anymore.. Time to start hitting the weights. I could literally feel myself getting weaker. I take pride in being as ,my pops calls it , "bull strong" on the job. As Belushi said "strong like bull... Smart like tractor"..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Randy956

By far, this is the longest cigar I've ever had


----------



## Three Lions

Randy956 said:


> By far, this is the longest cigar I've ever had


I've had a couple of these as singles and loved them. I'm eyeing up a box or even a cab (!) - maybe one day.

TL


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> I've had a couple of these as singles and loved them. I'm eyeing up a box or even a cab (!) - maybe one day.
> 
> TL


It's really nice and sadly my last one 
Just a hint of sweetness for me
I should be done with it by 9 tonight. Lol


----------



## talisker10

Rg perlas, tasty little smoke


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PL Picadores from @curmudgeonista

A very tasty and enjoyable after dinner cigar! Thanks brother

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## awk6898

Party PC Especiales, RAU DIC 15









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

awk6898 said:


> Party PC Especiales, RAU DIC 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nice choice, love those PCE's

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## awk6898

Kidvegas said:


> Nice choice, love those PCE's
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


This is my first box of them. IMO, either they weren't smoking real well fresh, or I just smoked a few duds, but I put the box down to rest and this is the first one since their nap. Smoking great! If the rest of the box is this good I'll definitely be buying more and just know they need to be put down for a couple years.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

My first and definitely not last.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 Vigia


----------



## Navistar

Fresh in the mail alex Corona


----------



## Gummy Jones

Last night with @mambo5

2008 box code


----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## poppajon75

Winding down this very fruitful weekend with a June 16' Vegueros Entretiempos from brother Jack. I haven't smoked many large rg Habanos...maybe I should bump those numbers up a little. Thank you Jack.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone. It's my favorite note.


Popcorn I must say that is a first indeed no question about it you two gentlemen have creative palutes. That being said I have over the years gotten many nuances from cigars Cuban cigars that is. That being said those notes are a bit what I would call x-rated for the Forum I think you guys get the drift. Keep on Puffin long ashes my brothers.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Crack Stick ta finish off this wonderful weekend! Enjoy your evenings fellas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Just started back today.. I'M NOT DOING WELL AT THIS MOMENT
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


There's going to come a time when you won't want to lift anything so enjoy those tender moments while you can. At one time in my life I bench pressed over 400 lb. I was second runner-up in the M.R Brooklyn contest. I lost to none other than the famous Lou Ferrigno a skinny deaf Kid From Brooklyn. He was my workout partner at R&J gym on Avenue U. That being said I had to clean out the shop the other day and move a 450 lb 302 Ford motor. Mind you it was on an engine stand with wheels. I was sore for two days. There is most certainly no dignity in death or in getting old lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

PLPC & Zafra 21










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

'15 Entretiempos.


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

2009 Partagas Lusitania, very generously gifted in a @Rondo-bomb a couple of years ago. Paired with a velvety smooth 2018 Ovaltine! :vs_wine:

Thanks again Ron! :bowdown:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tall iced coffee Super Partagas to keep me company i hope everyone had a great weekend!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Good morning, all.


----------



## awk6898

PL Panatela









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Edmundo while driving up to the shop. 
There changing the septic system out today what a shitty job!:vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler

Another Reynaldo Maravilla:


----------



## Westside Threat

bpegler said:


> Another Reynaldo Maravilla:


Whats the length and rg of those? Sometimes the perspective makes it hard to tell.


----------



## bpegler

Westside Threat said:


> Whats the length and rg of those? Sometimes the perspective makes it hard to tell.


9"x55RG. They're delicious monsters.

Rey rolls all sizes, of course. But he's really famous for his big cigars. I also love his Cimarrones which are a 7"x60RG pyramid.

They are full bodied. My personal opinion is that these are the best cigars coming out of Cuba now. He sources some fabulous leaf.


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJ Petit Churchill ROTT

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## quesquared

Slippery slope over here, smh
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Rondo said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> View attachment 215930


 @Rondo, how can a guy from such a beautiful place wreak such havoc on his bros around this forum?!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

It's often said that small vitolas can be good ROTT. This RASCC is no exception.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Another ROTT this evening. Was pretty good till the last third. Probably needs some rest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents D&D coffee ERDMCS to go peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Your cigars and scenery are always so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


bpegler said:


> 9"x55RG. They're delicious monsters.
> 
> Rey rolls all sizes, of course. But he's really famous for his big cigars. I also love his Cimarrones which are a 7"x60RG pyramid.
> 
> They are full bodied. My personal opinion is that these are the best cigars coming out of Cuba now. He sources some fabulous leaf.


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas

Brevas this fine morning

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte edmundo while checking the new septic field









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

With a rare Tuesday off, I'm starting my day with this RyJ Mille Fleur.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

@Kidvegas got me in the mood. These really are tasty little sticks.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 216258


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R Famosos up at the shop
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## TexaSmoke

Here you go @UBC03
My vote for a 10-15 minute smoke.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Bird-Dog

TexaSmoke said:


> Here you go @*UBC03*
> My vote for a 10-15 minute smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


There's that Texas "Howdy" again. Howdy to you too Tex! >

What is it anyway? Chicos?


----------



## quesquared

To calm my nerves after shelling out for a new HVAC, SMDH!!! Wish I had an aged one, but still good & relaxing.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

curmudgeonista said:


> There's that Texas "Howdy" again. Howdy to you too Tex! >
> 
> What is it anyway? Chicos?


Haha. That was a pretty good howdy, wasn't it? As usual, you are spot on. It indeed was a Chico and was perfect for a nice, quick smoke before bedtime.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TexaSmoke said:


> Haha. That was a pretty good howdy, wasn't it? As usual, you are spot on. It indeed was a Chico and was perfect for a nice, quick smoke before bedtime.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I thought Texans only liked big things.
That's gotta be the smallest cigar in the state.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
Sorry i dragged the wrong picture by mistake.
Don't know how to change it.
But same cigar different morning you get the idea PSD#4 Peace to all!


----------



## TexaSmoke

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I thought Texans only liked big things.
> That's gotta be the smallest cigar in the state.:vs_laugh:


It sure wasn't made here, Tony.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03

TexaSmoke said:


> It sure wasn't made here, Tony.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Can't they throw you outta the state for smoking something that small? Oh ya and eating kale...

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## TexaSmoke

As you can tell, I puffed it after dark. Less likely to get caught. Its highly frowned upon around here. Kinda like buying a 2wd truck. Haha


UBC03 said:


> Can't they throw you outta the state for smoking something that small? Oh ya and eating kale...
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TexaSmoke

....and kale is a garnish, not a food. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Fusion

17 bbf


----------



## UBC03

Great smoke on the way home from work.. Thanks @Piper









sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## poppajon75

Quai D'Orsay Corona from NOV 15 compliments of brother @curmudgeonista. Smoking beautifully. Thank you Jack.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Diademas:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tubo#2 from that crazy Monkey Man @curmudgeonista

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Rondo

View attachment 216642


----------



## WABOOM

One of these little guys!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents Partagas short D&D Iced Coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Monte edmundo while working on a true classic a 1996 Chevy Impala SS this one came with a Corvette engine and was a really hot item at the time.
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Thank you Ron. It's treating me very well.










Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Olecharlie

Just Love these crack sticks!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Bolivar #2


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cuaba Divinos for tonight's warm-up!

View attachment 216954


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 for round 2...

View attachment 216970


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F BBF and coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Alex Pyramide. Tangy leather, fresh bread, clay and gunpowder. Paired with a few sips of coffee then switched to water.


----------



## Piper

WABOOM said:


> Alex Pyramide. Tangy leather, fresh bread, clay and gunpowder. Paired with a few sips of coffee then switched to water.


I've tasted clay and gunpowder but I'll have to try those other two things. :grin2:

Seriously though, that was a fantastic description and I can definitely imagine how good that custom tasted! :smile2:


----------



## Rondo

The beginning of a 5 day weekend.

View attachment 217042


----------



## droy1958

Boli.....


----------



## Scotchpig

Wee Monte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> The beginning of a 5 day weekend.
> 
> View attachment 217042


You mean THREE...Oh ya that's just us peasants

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Piper

PL Picadores as dusk sets in.


----------



## Westside Threat

Crack Stick & a White










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Man it’s been a tough week! This Hoyo with Macallan Rare cask was earned!


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## PTAaron

RASS ... love these!
@Rondo thank you!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 Partagas 898V courtesy of @knilas. Thank you my friend!

View attachment 217233


----------



## OneStrangeOne

RyJ courtesy of @Piper
View attachment 217241

Thank you David!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF while headed to the beach peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Can you imagine doing this with a BE_HIKE!*

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> RyJ courtesy of @Piper
> View attachment 217241
> 
> Thank you David!


My pleasure. Loving these covered porches. What a great place for a smoke in a storm. :smile2:


----------



## Piper

Cuaba Salomones with ice water and friends.


----------



## Westside Threat

Piper said:


> Cuaba Salomones with ice water and friends.


I really enjoy Cuaba


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Cuaba Salomones with ice water and friends.


You have friends lol. You walked right into that one I couldn't resist 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 on the way home from the beach.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

2016 Lusi. Burning erratically, soft spot I need to get through










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You have friends lol. You walked right into that one I couldn't resist


I thought he was talking about what he was listening to on the radio. I figured_ Ice Water & Friends_ must be something like today's hip-hop answer to _Sly and the Family Stone_. :grin2:


----------



## Westside Threat

curmudgeonista said:


> I thought he was talking about what he was listening to on the radio. I figured_ Ice Water & Friends_ must be something like today's hip-hop answer to _Sly and the Family Stone_. :grin2:


More like Avocado Toast & Instagram.


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You have friends lol. You walked right into that one I couldn't resist
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Well really they're my wife's friends!:smile2:


----------



## poppajon75

15' Vegueros Tapados ROTT. I couldn't be happier with this decision.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mind if I join you @Sprouthog while admiring my tick farm?

View attachment 217489


----------



## LeatherNeck

In honor of my two newly graduated boys, tonight I'm enjoying a Yolanda Gonzalez Cañonazo custom roll from 2015. 
My wish for them: Don't make the same dumbass mistakes I've made. Blaze your own trail and go and do great things!


----------



## Piper

HDM (I think) Petit Robusto, courtesy @ebnash. Intoxicating aroma and taste of honey, clay and gunpowder.:wink2: to @WABOOM. Joking aside, it's a great smoke. Thanks Erik.


----------



## TCstr8

#2









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

LeatherNeck said:


> In honor of my two newly graduated boys, tonight I'm enjoying a Yolanda Gonzalez Cañonazo custom roll from 2015.
> My wish for them: Don't make the same dumbass mistakes I've made. Blaze your own trail and go and do great things!


Amen, brother.


----------



## Olecharlie

Alex Custom Robusto courtesy of @ebnash. The cigar is perfectly rolled, viens are quite obvious, texture is medium firm and oily. I used a 9mm punch; The draw is excellent and the burn is perfect with a fine gray ash. The first draw hit me with rich leather and a quick taste of diesel fuel lol, producing plenty of smoke. After the first 3rd more "Rich Leather" and "Baking Spice" I noticed Wasabi on my first retrohale lots of oily earth and at halfway a little cream. Undoubtedly this is fine tobacco or should I say tobacco at it's finest! Just picked up a slight vanilla flavor coming back into earth and fine rich leather. The only comparison I have is a Cuban friends family hand rolled but more complexity in this custom. The last 3rd is holding the earth and leather with slight baking spice coming in and out briefly, more fine tobacco flavor, really nice, going to the nub with this one as most of all my cigars. I'm sipping on some ice diluted Balvenie 12 Doublewood. The cigar is consistent with the flavors changing at no predictable time, as I approach the end tobacco is prominent with earth and leather, no harshness, just a very very nice stick, oops the wasabi hit me again. Thanks Erik for this really nice out of the ordinary smoke. Sorry guys I didn't intend to write a review but This custom Alex got me excited! Needless to say I rank it high on the scale!


----------



## cracker1397

PSD 4 celebrating 10 year anniversary with my wife in St Lucia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Rondo said:


> Mind if I join you @Sprouthog while admiring my tick farm?
> 
> View attachment 217489


You may and I'm tracking carpenter ants here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

cracker1397 said:


> PSD 4 celebrating 10 year anniversary with my wife in St Lucia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Smoke eater!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC from 13'. Gifted from a brother who wished to remain anonymous. The years have been very kind. If I could only exhibit the willpower to hold on to some for that long myself.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Westside Threat

RASS & Papas Pillar










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crackstick and iced coffee this morning.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SERIE A today peace to all!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Planned to smoke an Edmundo last night, but it didn't draw worth a darn. So I'm dry-boxing it for a few days. Went to pull an HUPC instead, but realized halfway through I'd gotten mixed up and grabbed a BPC. It was outstanding. No pic. Nothing but ashes now... and you all know what that looks like! LOL


----------



## UBC03

Had a Quint last night with my nephew. I gave em to him last hunting season. He called because he "found his humidor". Thankfully he had it stored in Rhon's mom's basement. Checked the rh, it was 60%. I know the house well that basement is NEVER dry. Even in the winter. They actually were a little wet for my tastes.. But no mold, no cracks, no critters.

Told him to reseason the box. Gave him a bunch of boveda packs and told him I'll help him fill er up when he got straightened out.

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Planned to smoke an Edmundo last night, but it didn't draw worth a darn. So I'm dry-boxing it for a few days. Went to pull an HUPC instead, but realized halfway through I'd gotten mixed up and grabbed a BPC. It was outstanding. No pic. Nothing but ashes now... and you all know what that looks like! LOL


Yeah I've had the same fate with a few of the Edmundos I found it best to store them at about 55% RH I mean the tight ones anyway I know that sounds a bit low but try it for about four to six weeks and you won't believe the difference long ashes my brother

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

VR famosos while this 96 Impala SS drives me freaking crazy. I've restored cars before but this thing is fighting me tooth and nail. Still I figured what better project for a rainy chilly day happy Memorial Day everybody take a moment tomorrow to remember .









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

RASCC and a Russian Caravan tea this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Custom roll and beer while watching the start of the NASCAR Coca-Cola 600!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Smoked this on the way to buy everything under the sun for the picnic tomorrow..









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## poppajon75

RG Panatela while watching the storm get closer. Looks like mostly just rain , which will get me some call outs.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> RG Panatela while watching the storm get closer. Looks like mostly just rain , which will get me some call outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


I hope that's all it is rain supposed to be a pretty nasty storm stay safe my friend God be with you and yours

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Many Congratulations


cracker1397 said:


> PSD 4 celebrating 10 year anniversary with my wife in St Lucia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I hope that's all it is rain supposed to be a pretty nasty storm stay safe my friend God be with you and yours
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother. Hoping it passes through quickly so we can still go put flags out tomorrow. Unless it's a CAT2 or higher, we don't get worked up lol.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning fellas!

RASCC

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Morning fellas!
> 
> RASCC
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Top of the morning to you Spicoli lol

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte on the way to the train station to pick somebody up









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No3 to start off this day


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Monte on the way to the train station to pick somebody up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Stay safe my brother!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## awk6898

H. Upmann Majestic and a Phantom of the Bay, Black IPA from Bayheads Brewing Co. in Chesapeake City MD.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Enjoying an RyJ Churchill compliments of @Piper after a New York inspired lunch of Corned Beef/Pastrami Reuben and Salt & Vinegar chips.


----------



## Rondo

My first of these in half corona. 
I finally opened a box dated '14 I bought a couple years ago. 
All the HU flavors I enjoy are here; bread, lime and sugar cane.

View attachment 218186


----------



## Three Lions

HdME2 - the wrapper split just as I was taking the first photo. It didn't affect things much and with a quick touch up it was a great smoke.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A little RyJ compliment of @ebnash to wind down my day!









US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## cracker1397

Monte No 2
Great draw
Great flavors
Weird and inconsistent burn pattern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

2014 monte 2 tasty so far....


----------



## Bird-Dog

Smokin' in my Shorts again...

View attachment 218322


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry a bit late to the party.
I posted this here because its where all my friends are at.
Yesterday was a rough day for me lost my brother a while back.
Without getting into a political discussion.
As many of you know i have been a Jets fan my whole life.
It appears the front office has encouraged players to kneel as they will pay the fines for each offense.
This saddens me as many are willing to die for freedom.
And some will not even pledge allegiance.
Needless to say i have no intention of ever supporting the Jets organization again.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie and a hangover peace my brothers









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I think it's his way of saying I didn't vote for this, yet you announced it was a unanimous vote. So he's making sure everyone knows they lied about the vote.. Just my opinion

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## talisker10

Hdm ee after a long day. Tos abr 16, still young.


----------



## Rondo

'16 Reynaldo Robusto

View attachment 218426


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back on the Chain Gang VR to keep me company damn it's hot outside 91









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Hdm ee after a long day. Tos abr 16, still young.


Great sticks I've never had a bad one

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

It's Parti time.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## UBC03

poppajon75 said:


> It's Parti time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


EXCELLENT..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas Coronas Gordas Anajedos at LCDH Montréal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

...with a glass of Havana Club 7 year...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> EXCELLENT..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Parti on Dino! 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## bpegler

Three Lions said:


> ...with a glass of Havana Club 7 year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very classy looking LCDH! Hope you're having a great time.

And I know it's probably obscenely expensive, but who cares if the experience is memorable.


----------



## Three Lions

bpegler said:


> Very classy looking LCDH! Hope you're having a great time.
> 
> And I know it's probably obscenely expensive, but who cares if the experience is memorable.


Yes - really nice place - I'll be back again this week. Prices are indeed high - but who cares?


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crackstick this morning with java on the ride in to work. Tried to take a pic but dropped the phone. Swerved a little and i think someone over reacted and caused a pileup. Oh well, $#!t happens.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short iced d&d peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Over a great Memorial Day weekend a few crack sticks, a couple HdM Epi #2, MMC and a Monte #4. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RASC quickie for morning break

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## msmith1986

PL SP gifted from a clown of a brother, lol. I gave it 10 mo rest before trying. It's quite mild but has a woodsy flavor I'm enjoying.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

RASS ABR 15. Graham cracker pie crust, and fresh baguette on the cold draw. I thought it was a shame to light it, until I did. This is very good, thank you brother Ron.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Olecharlie

US Army Veteran 1974-1985


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC that burned quite wonky, but it was windy though the HC was a bit soft up the offending side. In the water now with an aged Vegueros.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

RASS courtesy of @ Kidvegas . I'm blown away right now. This cigar is excellent. My first RA. This is everything I am looking for in a cuban. Makes my mouth water with a slightly sour antique store aroma and leather/sugar cookie note. Amazing. THANK YOU


----------



## WABOOM

I finally nailed down a flavor note that I've gotten several times in the past, and keep getting right now... Turtle Wax Polishing Compound. I know that sounds crazy but I've never been able to identify it or put words to it until just now.


----------



## WABOOM

Well... that was the best cigar I've ever had . This is what it's all about brothers.


----------



## Navistar

Wife and I sharing a crack stick


----------



## Bird-Dog

Mananitas nightcap

View attachment 219002


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> Wife and I sharing a crack stick


I had a tiny UC yesterday in the truck. I finished it right before I walked in the house. All I got was " geez, you stink more than usual. It smells like you're still smoking that thing". I love those little smoke bombs..APPARENTLY SHE DOESN'T HAVE THE SAME FEELINGS ABOUT EM..LOL

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## TexaSmoke

When its 90 degrees every day, 5am is Parti time!









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> RASS courtesy of @ Kidvegas . I'm blown away right now. This cigar is excellent. My first RA. This is everything I am looking for in a cuban. Makes my mouth water with a slightly sour antique store aroma and leather/sugar cookie note. Amazing. THANK YOU


Glad you enjoyed it Boomer! I'll agreed with you 100% those are damn good cigars.

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Over a great Memorial Day weekend a few crack sticks, a couple HdM Epi #2, MMC and a Monte #4.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look what the cat dragged in LOL!
Nice to see ya back in this neck of the woods bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super partagas coffee to go peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

2016 Partagas Aristocrat - Proof they don't have to be fancy... or expensive... or big... or aged for years and years... to be so darn good!

View attachment 219138


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll bespoke what a great Seegar. This is the robusto size I'm getting honey nuts citrus lemon rind sweet bread if I didn't know better I'd swear I was smoking an aged CORO. This is really hitting the spot after the day I had thank you Gianni.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

LFdC Grandiosos









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas 8-9-8. Back at LCDH Montréal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to put fire to this Ramon Allones courtesy of @JtAv8tor thanks jt

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

It's a double feature here at the LCDH Montréal. This time a Montecristo Especial No 2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A corona custom roll.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Oops...wrong thread!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 Monte Edmundo, burning nicely after a few days of dry-boxing

View attachment 219354


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'14 JL - it's exquisite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Glad that worked out for you


curmudgeonista said:


> '14 Monte Edmundo, burning nicely after a few days of dry-boxing
> 
> View attachment 219354


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short tall iced coffee dark. TGIF God bless everyone have a fantastic weekend.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 Vegas Robana and Sumatra,
View attachment 219418


----------



## disco_potato

JLP...brevas maybe. Looks to be 42 RG. Wasn't expecting much but it was a pleasant surprise.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

disco_potato said:


> JLP...brevas maybe. Looks to be 42 RG. Wasn't expecting much but it was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk


I've had better luck with JLP than Fonseca


----------



## WABOOM

RASCC


----------



## UBC03

Navistar said:


> I've had better luck with JLP than Fonseca


Fonsecas are like smoking air.. For a buck and change, jlp's are a pretty good short filler

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Fonsecas are like smoking air.. For a buck and change, jlp's are a pretty good short filler
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


(smh) The only (CC) Fonsecas that are short filler are the Delicias. I've got Cosacas and No.1's that are decent long filler cigars. They definitely lean toward the lighter side, but typically ramp up to about low-medium by the final third. As a breakfast cigar they aren't bad, and I'd imagine could be "just the thing" for noobs and occasional smokers with a low tolerance for stronger cigars.

OTOH, I had to get rid of the last JLP's I had... any which way I could.

Buuuuuuuuuuut...

_Smoke what you like; like what you smoke!_


----------



## Scap

Pretty tasty so far...
View attachment 219537


----------



## Piper

Always reliable, always tasty RASS. I don't think I've ever had a bad one.:smile2:


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> (smh) The only (CC) Fonsecas that are short filler are the Delicias. I've got Cosacas and No.1's that are decent long filler cigars. They definitely lean toward the lighter side, but typically ramp up to about low-medium by the final third. As a breakfast cigar they aren't bad, and I'd imagine could be "just the thing" for noobs and occasional smokers with a low tolerance for stronger cigars.
> 
> OTOH, I had to get rid of the last JLP's I had... any which way I could.
> 
> Buuuuuuuuuuut...
> 
> _Smoke what you like; like what you smoke!_


I wasn't saying the fonseca were short filler. I meant the jlp's are pretty good for a short filler..

You're not gonna talk me off em..lol

It's like an automatic addition to my order. Unless Quints are on sale..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Fusion

RYJ No.3


----------



## Rondo

San Cristobal de la H. La Fuerza
Thanks @curmudgeonista

View attachment 219609


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> I wasn't saying the fonseca were short filler. I meant the jlp's are pretty good for a short filler..
> 
> You're not gonna talk me off em..lol
> 
> It's like an automatic addition to my order. Unless Quints are on sale..lol


East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet!


----------



## Sophie0503

View attachment 219633
its my anniversary, i've deep fried a turkey, bacon wrapped seasoned mushrooms, chicken wing flats in homemade ghost chili sauce.. BITE!!! but this is gonna top it all off, thanks @Navistar, sent with much respect.. mike&sophie


----------



## Three Lions

Back home and enjoying a BBF with some duty free Havana Club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Fonsecas are like smoking air.. For a buck and change, jlp's are a pretty good short filler
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


There's a reason why they wrap those Fonsecas in toilet paper!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Super partagas coffee and juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Mornin quickie.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

VR and cars lol









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

For those that think 50 to 55% RH is too low the Monty's are loving it. I wouldn't store less than 60 long-term. But for ready to go smoke humidity that's The Sweet Spot









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Waking up to this Monte #4. Out late last night taking in the Peter Frampton, Journey and Def Leppard show in Toronto!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

circa 2011


----------



## Navistar

Lgc medaille 4


----------



## TCstr8

RR and some Zafra









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

LTB AGO 13. I'm really enjoying this. Surprisingly strong too. Cedar, pepper, raisins, leather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Temps just dropped outside time to smoke a cigar I know I know but I had to use a punch it's a change of pace LoL






























Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These were unsmokable at higher r/h right now the draws a dream
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Temps just dropped outside time to smoke a cigar I know I know but I had to use a punch it's a change of pace LoL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Change of pace.. I don't even believe it's you !!.. No parti ,no dunkin donuts and no cars.. What did you do with Tony?

I gotta find my key punch like that. How you lose a 4lb punch cutter is beyond me..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yeah these punches are quite heavy. I got to tell you Dino these days I smoke whatever is on sale. I buy my allotment for the month I store nothing every month I smoke fresh cigars. Two reasons for these or rather this. Tomorrow is promised to no one. And I like a sale H upmann half Coronas are on sale at $94 a box they're going to be my next purchase peace my brother. On a side note long-term storage is really quite a pain in the butt. And I find it really does nothing for the new breed of Habano. Once they're acclimated you're good to go enjoy the weekend.


UBC03 said:


> Change of pace.. I don't even believe it's you !!.. No parti ,no dunkin donuts and no cars.. What did you do with Tony?
> 
> I gotta find my key punch like that. How you lose a 4lb punch cutter is beyond me..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I'm thinkin I'll be picking up some myself..


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yeah these punches are quite heavy. I got to tell you Dino these days I smoke whatever is on sale. I buy my allotment for the month I store nothing every month I smoke fresh cigars. Two reasons for these or rather this. Tomorrow is promised to no one. And I like a sale H upmann half Coronas are on sale at $94 a box they're going to be my next purchase peace my brother. On a side note long-term storage is really quite a pain in the butt. And I find it really does nothing for the new breed of Habano. Once they're acclimated you're good to go enjoy the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Rondo




----------



## cracker1397

UBC03 said:


> I'm thinkin I'll be picking up some myself..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


I did pick some up myself lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

This one came in from @Piper and was enjoyed immensely. Thanks again Buddy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and coffee on this wonderful Sunday GOD"S day.
Waiting for some friends to arrive.
Then off to Brunch Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning everybody, HUpc ta kick things off!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## GOT14U

On the dark side this morning thanks to @Rondo ... I've stepped away from CC's for a while. Just wasn't getting wowed by them...well this one is a gem! Great morning smoke! 









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Westside Threat

Principe & latte. This is my favorite morning coffee cigar









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

This one is not good. Bad flavors (just wood), and bad burn. Draw is fine, but output is very low. Keeps wanting to go out. I hope the other 4 aren't like this.


----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Semper Noctem

Rondo said:


> circa 2011
> 
> View attachment 219714


Damn that COLA is sexy.


----------



## Rondo

Semper Noctem said:


> Damn that COLA is sexy.


Hmmm. I haven't been able to see any of my pics for two days. I thought all the "likes" were out of kindness.


----------



## Semper Noctem

Some of the pics aren't showing up on my feed too.


Rondo said:


> Hmmm. I haven't been able to see any of my pics for two days. I thought all the "likes" were out of kindness.


----------



## Rondo

I say we all hold our monthly dues checks until this is fixed. 
Who’s with me?

No justice, no pics.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Well, since photo posting is giving us problems, here's an artist's rendering of today's first smoke...


----------



## Slowpokebill

Juan Lopez #1 and a mojito while playing cards on a nice late spring day, perfect!


----------



## Westside Threat

WABOOM said:


> This one is not good. Bad flavors (just wood), and bad burn. Draw is fine, but output is very low. Keeps wanting to go out. I hope the other 4 aren't like this.


It happens. I lit up a Lusi on Saturday night that was pure garbage. It was plugged, wouldn't stay lit, the wrapper started cracking when I attempted to fix it. This is a box I know well, just a bad cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Hmmm. I haven't been able to see any of my pics for two days. I thought all the "likes" were out of kindness.


As I said earlier you really are a funny guy LoL

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last Coro from the @Rondo bombing a while back the perfect ending to a not so perfect day thank you my brother peace be with you hope to meet up with you soon









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Courtesy of @ebnash!


----------



## Westside Threat

HUCM










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HUHC courtesy @ebnash. Perfect smoke for a chilly interlude in a rainy weekend.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Mag46


----------



## WABOOM

Haha!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short hot black coffee on this very chilly rainy morning peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rain stopped Sun is out and the Impala SS is back my good friend mr. edmundo to keep me company
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great smoke for the drive home today









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Taking a quick break from mowing the grass.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another custom roll bespoke once again I thank you Gianni









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex Sublime Extra:


----------



## MattT

Finally some Daddy time away from the newb orn. Better make this count and quick. These shorties are perfect for the occasion.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

MattT said:


> Finally some Daddy time away from the newb orn. Better make this count and quick. These shorties are perfect for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Can't beat the right sized stick for the occasion. In the last year most of my purchases are all under 50rg and 5in in lenght just for that reason.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

They definitely have their place.


Stogiepuffer said:


> Can't beat the right sized stick for the occasion. In the last year most of my purchases are all under 50rg and 5in in lenght just for that reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Alex Robusto. So delicious. It’s a shame, I just cut 3 of his Lanceros and they were all completed blocked.


----------



## Fusion

Nov 15 PMF


----------



## WNYTony

Well I don't post on this side very often but I had to go to church on Sunday for my grandson's christening so I thought maybe it was a sign to smoke something sent to me by @churchpunk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another chilly morning here in the northeast. Partagas short coffee hot and black. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

WNYTony said:


> Well I don't post on this side very often


Well... do we need to do something about that???


----------



## TexaSmoke

Been up just over 24 hours and needed a good pick-me-up. Fresh pot of coffee and this RASS has me back in action. Thank you @Rondo
This cigar is fantastic









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## WNYTony

ebnash said:


> Well... do we need to do something about that???


Nah - I don't post here often because I'm not that sold on CC's. I don't get that twang thing yunz talk about. I'm happy on the NC side.


----------



## TexaSmoke

WNYTony said:


> Nah - I don't post here often because I'm not that sold on CC's. I don't get that twang thing yunz talk about. I'm happy on the NC side.


I like each for their own thing. I love a good hearty NC maduro with some stout ligero, but if I'm smoking a light brown cigar, CC has my vote every time.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## GOT14U

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another custom roll bespoke once again I thank you Gianni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I luv the Lincoln!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I just finished restoring it a few months back thank you for the compliment


GOT14U said:


> I luv the Lincoln!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mr
EdMundo along for the ride while assessing some damage that was a hell of a storm a couple of weeks back























Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

LGC Medaille D'

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Lit up this 4 year old pencil tonight and paired it with a FounderS DB. Not bad, but not great.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## MattT

Kidvegas said:


> LGC Medaille D'
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Long bastard. Never had a LGC CC, always been curious about them though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

WNYTony said:


> Nah - I don't post here often because I'm not that sold on CC's. I don't get that twang thing yunz talk about. I'm happy on the NC side.


I gotcha, brother. I dont know what twang is either. Just know I like what I like. :vs_cool:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

@bobbya08 thanks for this great smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning Gents riding around in my automobile peace my brothers























Had to test drive the Impala SS dropping it off at the detail shop!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> I gotcha, brother. I dont know what twang is either. Just know I like what I like. :vs_cool:


THE TWANG IS THE THANG!
Its a meaty citrus taste there are many threads about it. But that's the short version.
Be glad you don't taste it that's the heroin of Cuban cigars for lack of a better term.
Once you get it its too late your hooked.
I sometimes wish i had never tasted it :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

MattT said:


> Long bastard. Never had a LGC CC, always been curious about them though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Was a nice smoke for sure. Light to medium with minimal spice and a light woody and cream profile.

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THE TWANG IS THE THANG!
> Its a meaty citrus taste there are many threads about it. But that's the short version.
> Be glad you don't taste it that's the heroin of Cuban cigars for lack of a better term.
> Once you get it its too late your hooked.
> I sometimes wish i had never tasted it :vs_laugh:


Ok, yeah. I get that with most CC's so I understand. I've heard twang referenced many times, just never looked into the specifics of the flavor. I just know I really like most CC's, but there are still many NC's I love as well. Good to have choices...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Was a nice smoke for sure. Light to medium with minimal spice and a light woody and cream profile.
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


The whole line reminds me of smoking a celery stick I'm sorry I just don't get the marca.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy mr. Ed Mundo's been hanging lol. around me a lot lately he's my best friend























Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

WNYTony said:


> Nah - I don't post here often because I'm not that sold on CC's. I don't get that twang thing yunz talk about. I'm happy on the NC side.


Unfortunately, not every CC has twang. A lot don't have twang and it takes the right cigar and all the stars aligning to get it. For me, the odds of tasting twang seem to go way up after a steak dinner and a California cab LOL. But I have to agree with @TonyBrooklyn, once you experience twang it's something you look for in every Cuban and, when you don't get it, you're always a little disappointed.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I had nevsr heard the twang referenced until now, but really just had my first CC a little over a month ago. Since then I've had maybe 10 of them across 4 marcas. I was trying to explain to someone a few days back about the difference a CC has. The twang must be it. There just something underlying in the flavor I have tasted in almost every one of them that just keeps me wanting more. I pitch an NC with an inch left and sometimes more, but I burn my fingers on a good CC. The dark side calls to me and the voice is getting louder. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas

SLR Regios

Thanks Jack I'm seriously digging this!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Time for a quickie.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Piper said:


> Unfortunately, not every CC has twang. A lot don't have twang and it takes the right cigar and all the stars aligning to get it. For me, the odds of tasting twang seem to go way up after a steak dinner and a California cab LOL. But I have to agree with @TonyBrooklyn, once you experience twang it's something you look for in every Cuban and, when you don't get it, you're always a little disappointed.


Yes, I've seen @TonyBrooklyn mention it for years - used to be in his sig line if I remember correctly. 
They all taste pretty much the same to me - mild, so I'll let you guys have them and I'll continue my happiness on the NC side of things with an occasional CC just to stay honest !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJ petite church......daaaaang these are great

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another custom roll this one's a double robusto from Gianni up at the detail shop he did such a great job in the Impala SS that I forgot to ask him where the cigar came from





































Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WNYTony said:


> Yes, I've seen @TonyBrooklyn mention it for years - used to be in his sig line if I remember correctly.
> They all taste pretty much the same to me - mild, so I'll let you guys have them and I'll continue my happiness on the NC side of things with an occasional CC just to stay honest !


Believe me my friend you don't know how lucky you are. Me I'm a junkie and my pocketbook shows it LoL

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Capuletos









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

Yep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

^ That one is a beauty @Sprouthog, pre-2012 band and all! If it smokes as good as it looks, I know you're in for a treat!


----------



## cracker1397

HDM Epi 2 saved by the modus. Smoking nice now. Really great flavors on this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

This sweetheart to end the day


----------



## poppajon75

Thoroughly enjoying the last of my 11' RG Perla's. A decade from now I'll look back and smile thinking about these.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

curmudgeonista said:


> ^ That one is a beauty @Sprouthog, pre-2012 band and all! If it smokes as good as it looks, I know you're in for a treat!


Monte 4 has become one my recent favorite shorts. All winners so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Partagas Serie D No.4

Really pleasant flavor









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas.

For some reason, Tapatalk isn’t letting me post pictures!


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> For me, the odds of tasting twang seem to go way up after a steak dinner and a California cab LOL.


Funny you should mention presmoke meal. Best CC I've had in a long while was that Boli #2 you gifted me and that was after a dinner of Eggs over easy and bacon with a cup of coffee. I need to repeat that presmoke ritual to see if it was a fluke or not.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> ^ That one is a beauty @Sprouthog, pre-2012 band and all! If it smokes as good as it looks, I know you're in for a treat!


I don't think he lights them never seen one lit. They just pose for the camera. I always thought he was a photographer.
:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Funny you should mention presmoke meal. Best CC I've had in a long while was that Boli #2 you gifted me and that was after a dinner of Eggs over easy and bacon with a cup of coffee. I need to repeat that presmoke ritual to see if it was a fluke or not.


To piggy back on this heavy meals shadow the taste of a cigar best to go with a full body smoke after gorging ones self.
Cuban cigars are not in your face strong with loads of nicotine like non Cubans.
Well most are not least ways.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravillas.
> 
> For some reason, Tapatalk isn't letting me post pictures!


You know i had the same problem last night. Then i logged in and all the pictures are here go figure.
What can i expect i have the free version. I refuse to be extorted by Photo Bucket or Tap a talk :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

A shorty but a goodie! HUHC.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> To piggy back on this heavy meals shadow the taste of a cigar best to go with a full body smoke after gorging ones self.
> Cuban cigars are not in your face strong with loads of nicotine like non Cubans.
> Well most are not least ways.:vs_cool:


I think what your saying above, is exactly why my post meal smokes are not typically not enjoyed. If I'm heading the the lounge and hungry right after work, I'll typically get a piece of chicken breast and some club soda as to not impact the flavor of my cigar. And to be honest, I've never craved any kind of smoke after a meal ( even when I smoked cigarettes 20+ years ago). I'm quite the opposite. I crave and enjoy food after a cigar...


----------



## Rondo

‘08 Mag 50


----------



## Slowpokebill

Here is a little catching up. I smoked one of the RyJ MF pretty much ROTT on Wednesday and then a PLP last night. Note on the Mille Fleurs: they seem to be the best looking of the $4 cheap and cheerful I've bought. Taste was good and with some rest from the trip hopefully the others will be even better. Note on the PLP: at $2.60 per stick it is one slamming good smoke. No wonder I've gone through box after box.

On the smoke after a meal topic. Most of my smoking is done after a good meal but maybe an hour or two after. I eat late 8 or 9 o'clock in the evening and tend to have a drink and cigar to unwind and digest my meal and day before hitting the rack. It is better than a good dessert.


----------



## Westside Threat

Perlas & Bloody Shiraz...which is bloody good










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

MDE & Dictator 20










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

JL gifted by @Kidvegas very good. I don't know wat vitola this is. It measures 48x5.6. I like it.


----------



## TexaSmoke

WABOOM said:


> JL gifted by @Kidvegas very good. I don't know wat vitola this is. It measures 48x5.6. I like it.


Have one in my humi the same size I've been thinking of putting fire to.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> JL gifted by @Kidvegas very good. I don't know wat vitola this is. It measures 48x5.6. I like it.


I believe that to be the JL#1

Glad your enjoying it bro!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Three Lions

HUCM last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning Gents









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

CORO with Nespresso Intenso. Coffee was nice...

I should admit that the last couple of inches of this smoke got much better.


----------



## Rondo

Rey Robusto


----------



## tazdvl

ebnash said:


> CORO with Nespresso Intenso. Coffee was nice...
> 
> I should admit that the last couple of inches of this smoke got much better.


I hope those are good. I have 4 resting for a special occasion.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Scotchpig

Break from planting flowers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Break from planting flowers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least wash your hands, pig!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Scotchpig

No one suggested I was a hand model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Morning smokes are an infrequent weekend thing for me. My stick of choice is the crack stick of course. However this morning I chose a RASCC to go with my coffee and breakfast. It was a great reminder how much more alive my palate is in the mornings. Wonderful bread and toasty flavors building to an earthy richness by the end.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

LUB '14 #2









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Boli #2 A/T.


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC after changing my daughter's oil in the old CR-V. Enjoying this with sweet tea.







.

Such a different profile to the favorite crack sticks. They last much longer but both are perfect size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

A little HDM petite robusto thanks to my friend @Matt_21


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Alex Corona

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Semper Noctem

8 weeks in and I'm finally able to enjoy one of the HdM Coronations I bought for the birth of my daughter... does it get any easier? Meh, don't care. I'm in my happy place right now.


----------



## Matt_21

Navistar said:


> A little HDM petite robusto thanks to my friend @Matt_21


I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## akpreacherplayz

First CoRo, thanks @bobbya08










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Navistar

Matt_21 said:


> I hope you enjoyed it


I did. A smoke worth investing in. Enjoy the crack sticks coming your way. Added some other good budget smokes for you to sample.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sunday morning crack stick thanks to @poppajon75....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Sitting on the front porch watching the rain come down. This RAH is smoking great with all the humidity!

@Hickorynut That Crack Stick is a favorite of mine!


----------



## Hickorynut

It was good! But I seem to favor Partagas, but don't tell @TonyBrooklyn !


Olecharlie said:


> Sitting on the front porch watching the rain come down. This RAH is smoking great with all the humidity!
> 
> @Hickorynut That Crack Stick is a favorite of mine!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Navistar said:


> I did. A smoke worth investing in. Enjoy the crack sticks coming your way. Added some other good budget smokes for you to sample.


That's great! I agree.

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> It was good! But I seem to favor Partagas, but don't tell @TonyBrooklyn !
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yes indeed I will take a Partagas over Cohiba or any other!


----------



## Rondo

Just a couple of boys enjoying a good stick.


----------



## Westside Threat

Last night's apertif & dessert

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Monte 4










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Delicioso...









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> It was good! But I seem to favor Partagas, but don't tell @TonyBrooklyn !
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


 @Hickorynut I always knew you were a Party Whore!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out to pick up a fuel pump for the Lincoln Town Car.
Got stuck on the way back from Atlantic City with friends after a car show meet and some great steak at Morton's Steak House.
Thank GOD for AARP my buddy has it covers you in any car as long as your sitting behind the wheel when they come and tow you. I joined on line with my phone from where i was stuck. They will come out and grab you up to 3 times a year. And will tow you up to 110 miles for free.
That tow would have cost a fortune you must be 50 years old to join its the only requirement. Its like $100 a year worth every penny. Took them 3 hours to come so we smoked plenty of SEEGARS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE in true "Party Whore" fashion

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Parts store gave me the wrong pump. Car is 30 years old so they have to order one that's it for today.
CORO to take the edge off.
Not complaining but lately :vs_mad: :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

Hell of a way to spend an early evening!

RASCC

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Scotchpig

Nice apple smell to it pre light, but too tight a draw. Should have ordered a Modus!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This is a five-year-old custom roll it's either a Yolanda or a la China with a Coke back. This is a really flavorful and mellow cigar I wouldn't want anything to tarnish the nuances. Thanks Jimbo for getting the fuel pump for my Lincoln and thank you for this wonderful cigar. Peace my brother.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The first third of this cigar is amazing I hope the backend is as good as the front.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk
Halfway through the cigar and the coke this baby is really dishing it out. Switched flavors back and forth about a half a dozen times. Maybe mr. pegler's right there is something to these custom Rolls sorry I'm trying to post a pic but it won't let me


----------



## Del Fuego

HDM Epicure #2 Robusto Tubo that I picked up in Spain. Was a beautiful smoke in every way.


----------



## WNYTony

Tried out this little guy tonight


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
PSD#4 Naked LOL!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sharing a coke with mr. edmundo









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

About a third of the way in and Eddie decided to switch to seltzer LoL









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> PSD#4 *Naked LOL!*
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


You or the cigar? :vs_whistle:


----------



## UBC03

Crack stick for the ride home









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC that's a little tighter than usual but still a great little crack stick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex Diademas:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Quick hitter


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 SLR Serie A, one of my all-time favorites! A generous gift from @knilas, also one of my all-time favorites!

Thank you Scott!


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning Gents









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Eddie's at it again took a ride with me to pick up a vintage box of Gillette blades









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

‘24 lub


----------



## Navistar

Alex Corona enjoying the rain after work. If you know Colorado, we welcome the rain any time


----------



## Scotchpig

Happy Birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Scotchpig said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks delicious. On my list....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas

Just a little fix to finish off the evening!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> '24 lub


Wow! Though I'm scratching my head trying to figure out if you went forward or back in the time machine to pick that up.:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy birthday and many many more


Scotchpig said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short tall iced coffee peace to all

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rondo said:


> '24 lub


i only smoke cigars that are either almost 100yrs old or from the future too


----------



## Rondo

A quickie before an airport run.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

HUHC before dinner









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Dantes









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Demi Tasse before dinner.


----------



## bpegler

HU Mag 56:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy these VR are Sure burning long and strong these days
















Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What no customs LoL


bpegler said:


> HU Mag 56:


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Car is clean
Basement vacuumed
We are ready for the grand baby from North Carolina.


----------



## Olecharlie

Another fine cigar from a fine gentleman @ebnash! Jose Piedra nicely aged and ice water.

Oops sorry @blackrabbit the credit goes to you for this fine smoke! Another fine BOTL.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a HUHC with the pipe cigar holder. While digging in an accessory box I pulled out what I now realized is a 42rg pipe holder that Dino sent me. At the time, I didn't know what this was. I thought Dino just made a mistake in his bombing runs. The 42rg looks like a black ebonite mermaid tail. I can't wait to try it with a Monte No.4 tomorrow.

This HUHC has burned quite poorly but it's been blustery all day and after a heavy headache had lifted I wasn't going to have a little wind stop me from enjoying a tasty Cuban. 









The mermaid tail from Dino:







q

Finally out of the wind the cigar evens out a bit. Holders can easily burn the tongue but are quite handy for nubs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking a HUHC with the pipe cigar holder. While digging in an accessory box I pulled out what I now realized is a 42rg pipe holder that Dino sent me. At the time, I didn't know what this was. I thought Dino just made a mistake in his bombing runs. The 42rg looks like a black ebonite mermaid tail. I can't wait to try it with a Monte No.4 tomorrow.
> 
> This HUHC has burned quite poorly but it's been blustery all day and after a heavy headache had lifted I wasn't going to have a little wind stop me from enjoying a tasty Cuban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mermaid tail from Dino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q
> 
> Finally out of the wind the cigar evens out a bit. Holders can easily burn the tongue but are quite handy for nubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you found it..lol

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Piper

Trini Reyes on a mild night. Really wanted to smoke something bigger but it's getting late and my wife wants me to continue binge-watching the Danish-Swedish series, The Bridge.


----------



## WABOOM

'15


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> HU Mag 56:


Don't see you with a banded smoke often. That alone makes that pic one heck of an endorsement for how good one of those can be.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking a HUHC with the pipe cigar holder. While digging in an accessory box I pulled out what I now realized is a 42rg pipe holder that Dino sent me. At the time, I didn't know what this was. I thought Dino just made a mistake in his bombing runs. The 42rg looks like a black ebonite mermaid tail. I can't wait to try it with a Monte No.4 tomorrow.
> 
> This HUHC has burned quite poorly but it's been blustery all day and after a heavy headache had lifted I wasn't going to have a little wind stop me from enjoying a tasty Cuban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mermaid tail from Dino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q
> 
> Finally out of the wind the cigar evens out a bit. Holders can easily burn the tongue but are quite handy for nubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen one of those before. Heard of using cobs, didn't know they made specific pipes as cigar holders. Pretty cool.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F_

Partagas short Iced D&D peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Another fine cigar from a fine gentleman @ebnash! Jose Piedra nicely aged and ice water.


Don't think I can take credit for this one, Charlie... I'm not the only one who uses foot bands.


----------



## asmartbull

RA Canada......sorry, For no pic....need to figure that out again


----------



## Navistar

Breakfast smoke 

PLMC


----------



## TexaSmoke

Navistar said:


> Breakfast smoke
> 
> PLMC


Had one of those a few weeks ago. First inch was underwhelming and I was getting disappointed, but then it came alive and got pretty tasty the rest of the way. Put them on my box list.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Navistar

Hell of a cigar for $3 I think


----------



## Slowpokebill

Taken this morning at 5:51 AM...PLP with black coffee and the trout fishing was great.


----------



## Piper

HDM E2 (LAU/Oct 16) after a lobster dinner. Very mild flavor but the smoke coming off this thing is awesome.


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Don't think I can take credit for this one, Charlie... I'm not the only one who uses foot bands.


You're correct it was @blackrabbit, thanks brother!


----------



## Piper

HUHC to finish the night. Stunning draw.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Trini Reyes on a mild night. Really wanted to smoke something bigger but it's getting late and my wife wants me to continue binge-watching the Danish-Swedish series, The Bridge.


Good series. The English version was good but laid a dump in the 3rd season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

To end the night....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HUCM this fine morning. Enjoy the day fellas!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

PMF on the way to mow grass at the church. Have an awesome day, y'all.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rondo

‘09 Lusitania


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4 on a warm, sunny day here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks

My 'good ole' dependable' : '15 Parti short with a cuppa black coffee this morning


----------



## UBC03

Compliments of @knilas..

Nice smoke after hitting the range(golf not shooting)

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## MattT

I like it. I'm a sucker for accessories...


UBC03 said:


> Glad you found it..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Survival kit for those dad's with a child under 2 months....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

MattT said:


> Survival kit for those dad's with a child under 2 months....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Been there buddy. So far I still need all of those on a regular basis and my oldest is 5.

Just got these in and tried on ROTT and it was pretty darn good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Piper

Cuaba Salomones.


----------



## crash-wizard

My daughter treated my wife and I to a Brewers game at Miller Park in Milwaukee this past Friday, and I was able to enjoy this fine Cohiba Siglio before the game. I have been told that I have a nice ash...


----------



## Navistar

crash-wizard said:


> My daughter treated my wife and I to a Brewers game at Miller Park in Milwaukee this past Friday, and I was able to enjoy this fine Cohiba Siglio before the game. I have been told that I have a nice ash...


You have a fine ash indeed, sir


----------



## Navistar

Very good

Happy FD everyone


----------



## WABOOM

Edmundo courtesy of @curmudgeonista . I dont know the code, but this cigar has the WOW factor for me. Thank you


----------



## Westside Threat

Principe & Coffee. Great way to start the day

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Father's Day treat: Magnum 46


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide. Happy Father’s Day to all the dads out there


----------



## Piper

Monte Double Edmundo (2016) with ice water.


----------



## Navistar

Always reliable RG Perla for breaky


----------



## Westside Threat

Smoking & drinking & smoking

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

I’ll grab my trunks, straw and fork. (May not need the fork)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy father's day


----------



## TexaSmoke

About to head out to the porch and enjoy this guy. Haven't seen much about them. Hope its a decent fathers day smoke.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Fusion

Rass my first RA of any kind, my word i did enjoy it, may have to revise my next order, not sure of the box code, got it from a friend.


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> About to head out to the porch and enjoy this guy. Haven't seen much about them. Hope its a decent fathers day smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


It's a great smoke, you will dig it


----------



## TexaSmoke

Westside Threat said:


> It's a great smoke, you will dig it


I am just over half way so far. Not sure of the box code or exact age, got it as a bonus when buying some other smokes from someone. It wasnt labeled. 
I'm a bit underwheled at this point. The cold draw was delicious. First third was a little harsh, but had some creamy notes and good flavors at times. Second third isnt much different. The whole time I habe gotten this cedar and harsh tobacco vibe. When the hints of cream and caramel come through that I tasted in the cold draw its great. Been keeping my cadence slow and trying to baby it all I can, but its not helping. Maybe it needed a bit more age.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03

First round of the year









sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## cracker1397

Great taste and draw but wont keep an even burn line. Been fighting the first half 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

UBC03 said:


> First round of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Need to take @WNYTony hand modelling classes UBC03

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey everyone happy Father's Day to all you fathers busy day for me peace my brothers



















































Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

TexaSmoke said:


> I am just over half way so far. Not sure of the box code or exact age, got it as a bonus when buying some other smokes from someone. It wasnt labeled.
> I'm a bit underwheled at this point. The cold draw was delicious. First third was a little harsh, but had some creamy notes and good flavors at times. Second third isnt much different. The whole time I habe gotten this cedar and harsh tobacco vibe. When the hints of cream and caramel come through that I tasted in the cold draw its great. Been keeping my cadence slow and trying to baby it all I can, but its not helping. Maybe it needed a bit more age.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Bummer to hear. Cuban cigars are....inconsistent to say the least. Cigar to cigar, box to box.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC, while drawing a half bottle of Jameson’s trying to see how it compared to aged Rum. All this while watching “the Rookie,” on HBONow’s Father’s Day specials. 

Such a bad movie but Clint Eastwood smokes cigars throughout the whole movie. Charlie Sheen’s girlfriend says “cigars are disgusting,”. Of course they were no band Coronas. 

Raul Julia wasn’t good like he was in the Addams family. 

It’s so 20th century. These days it would all be tactical and sniper filled, but it is all just silly Hollywood anyway. 

I must go to bed now, with a tall glass of water and mega B vitamin. Monday will probably be rough as we have a bit of a heatwave going on up here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

My first HUHC and I can definitely see why everyone smokes these.
Early morning today smoking a brisket for dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

TexaSmoke said:


> About to head out to the porch and enjoy this guy. Haven't seen much about them. Hope its a decent fathers day smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


personally i really enjoy them


----------



## TexaSmoke

I'm sure the right one with the right age is good. I think mine was a dud. It had some really great moments, but most of it was harsh and underwhelming. Not going to call it bad, but definitely the worst CC I've had so far.


Gummy Jones said:


> personally i really enjoy them


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

HUHC Rott. For scientific purposes.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scotchpig said:


> Need to take @WNYTony hand modelling classes UBC03
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My fingers are so bent up , I can point at three people at the same time.

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and a Coke damn is it hot outside!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> CORO and a Coke damn is it hot outside!:vs_cool:


Hot and muggy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

•••


----------



## Olecharlie

@ebnash, thanks brother!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents HUHC Iced D&D peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex Sublime Extra:


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Morning smoke.


----------



## Matt_21

Thanks to brother @Navistar for returning with more than we agreed for a trade. 
I'll try the crack stick once I beat this cold that's hanging on.


----------



## Kidvegas

Alex Corona

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Fusion

First time with these, a part of a prize from a comp, thank you @MyFatherFan i did enjoy it


----------



## MyFatherFan

Fusion said:


> First time with these, a part of a prize from a comp, thank you @MyFatherFan i did enjoy it


just had one myself! Glad you enjoyed it, one of my favorites.

- It's a Trap!


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC and an HUHC after enjoying fun wine and food with friends gathering. Luckily the rain broke last night and it was warm, but not hot or humid today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day PLPC coffee and juice peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

bpegler said:


> HU Mag 56:


How was it? I have one in my humidor waiting for he right time to smoke it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Three Lions said:


> How was it? I have one in my humidor waiting for he right time to smoke it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warm bread, a bit of cedar. Smoking pretty well now, certainly better than when released.


----------



## Fusion

This JO corona robusto extra after sitting for 15 months has finally come good, happy i still have a few left


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Loved this.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros robusta size. Celebrating an unsuccessful dental trip. I guess another tooth is coming out do to extreme dental malpractice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Quick pre-dinner puff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Well rested and fed, time for a snack.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PSD4

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> Vegueros robusta size. Celebrating an unsuccessful dental trip. I guess another tooth is coming out do to extreme dental malpractice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What notes did you get from that? I've got one I want to try. Curious how it'll be.


----------



## Rondo

‘’’


----------



## TexaSmoke

Starting off the last work day before vacation with this tasty little RG from my brother, @poppajon75
Good stick, man. Many thanks









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Shaver702

It's going to be a long trip so need to prepare....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Vegueros robusta size. Celebrating an unsuccessful dental trip. I guess another tooth is coming out do to extreme dental malpractice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yank em all out my buddy just got back from India a Dr. Motiwala he has a web site.
Got a whole mouth of implants done in a week. Not only was it many times cheaper than what the Dentists charge here.
He was chewing ice cubes in 3 days like we used to when we where twenty years old .
Supposedly a lifetime guarantee. I do remember people going to India for knee replacements years back with good success.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas serie D#5 D&D coffee while shooting the breeze.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yank em all out my buddy just got back from India a Dr. Motiwala he has a web site.
> Got a whole mouth of implants done in a week. Not only was it many times cheaper than what the Dentists charge here.
> He was chewing ice cubes in 3 days like we used to when we where twenty years old .
> Supposedly a lifetime guarantee. I do remember people going to India for knee replacements years back with good success.:vs_cool:


I think you and Nathan @OneStrangeOne are giving the same dental advice LOL.


----------



## Rondo

~~~


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas by the pool:










We just had some pretty strong showers move through, and the temperature is in the mid 70s.

Perfect for smoking a cigar.

Happy Summer everyone!


----------



## Kidvegas

Beautiful night in CT time for a guuuud seeegar...RASCC

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Decent smoke. Not great


----------



## PTAaron

Had a crack stick with my neighbor... down to my last 2! Time to head back to Canada


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

PMF on a relatively cool morning. These are a few shades lighter than my first box and I can really taste the difference. They are not as strong with a bit more "twang". Both very good.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! Top of the morning gents!
Have a great weekend all!
Peace my brothers!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Organic water? 
Dang


----------



## cracker1397

These aren't bad at all for having barely any time in my humi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PCJ

Thanks Jack!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Ender1553

Hadn't had one in a while!

Relaxing on a back patio with friends









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Starting off the day with one of my favorites, HUHC and a coffee!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

///


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Mmmm


----------



## Olecharlie

Crack Stick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Ending my birthday with my first ever Cohiba robusto!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Alex for breakfast


----------



## Ewood

Took my CFA level 2 exam today and to celebrate I had my first ever Cohiba. Also my first post on this side of the wall, hope I can make it back soon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Ewood said:


> Took my CFA level 2 exam today and to celebrate I had my first ever Cohiba. Also my first post on this side of the wall, hope I can make it back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the dark side brother


----------



## GlassEye

Enjoyed my last Cohiba Short. I need to find something to replace these for a nice, quick cigar with morning coffee.


----------



## Navistar

GlassEye said:


> Enjoyed my last Cohiba Short. I need to find something to replace these for a nice, quick cigar with morning coffee.


I havent had much luck replacing the Cohiba short in the short filler realm.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Book it


----------



## Rondo

Hermoso 2 
A generous gift from @bpegler:vs_cool:


----------



## UPTOWNSMOKE

Wonderful Cigar.


----------



## msmith1986

I'll second that. Love them.


Olecharlie said:


> Crack Stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

No.4 from 2015 on the way to mom's for dinner. Wife is driving.....Thanks Jack.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Watching World Cup and helping install a wood floor in the front bedroom. I needed a break so it's root beer and rum over ice, with a Monte No.4.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

HDM Du Marie, like most "quicky's" they leave you wanting more:wink2:
Seriously good though


----------



## awk6898

I'm a man who prefers the finer things in life. Only the best.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

awk6898 said:


> I'm a man who prefers the finer things in life. Only the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Lmao. Jlp and Coors light. Match made in heaven


----------



## Navistar

HUHC for brunch


----------



## Westside Threat

Wonderful burning Famoso










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

PSD4. I often contemplate if this is the best cigar coming out of Havana










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Finca Robaina Farm roll from ‘16


----------



## Matt_21

Rondo said:


> Finca Robaina Farm roll from '16


Wow! Construction on that looks amazing. Can't see a seam and looks really symetrical.


----------



## cracker1397

awk6898 said:


> I'm a man who prefers the finer things in life. Only the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You are a man after my own heart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

awk6898 said:


> I'm a man who prefers the finer things in life. Only the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


My brotha from another motha..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## msmith1986

What is the ideal rest time for those? I don't want to smoke it at the wrong time.


Westside Threat said:


> PSD4. I often contemplate if this is the best cigar coming out of Havana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

msmith1986 said:


> What is the ideal rest time for those? I don't want to smoke it at the wrong time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


There isn't a wrong time. They are good young but only get better with age. This is a May 16 and it was excellent


----------



## talisker10

My first rass. Unlike any cuban I've smoked so far, unique. Rich flavors, sweet nutty toasty woody spicy and well blended. A winner.


----------



## Kidvegas

Quick pre dinner Birthday smoke. Heading out with the Mother and siblings for a drink + food!

Enjoy the night everybody

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Quick pre dinner Birthday smoke. Heading out with the Mother and siblings for a drink + food!
> 
> Enjoy the night everybody
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Happy Birthday, Joe.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rare week day sip


----------



## Fusion

Punch Punch


----------



## Scotchpig

Looks inferior juxtaposed to your homies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Kidvegas said:


> Quick pre dinner Birthday smoke. Heading out with the Mother and siblings for a drink + food!
> 
> Enjoy the night everybody
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Happy birthday... lightning one up in your honor.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A petite RYJ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

partagas chico. hitting the sack early tonight


----------



## Olecharlie

Kidvegas said:


> Quick pre dinner Birthday smoke. Heading out with the Mother and siblings for a drink + food!
> 
> Enjoy the night everybody
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Happy Birthday brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Olecharlie said:


> Crack Stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered my first box of these...I have a feeling it will be downhill from here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Shaver702 said:


> Just ordered my first box of these...I have a feeling it will be downhill from here


Like a wild potato!


----------



## ebnash

Boli PC to wind down for the day. 1st cigar in a week or so and very much enjoying the peace.


----------



## Olecharlie

Shaver702 said:


> Just ordered my first box of these...I have a feeling it will be downhill from here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black. Heading out on the boat again today lovely weather past couple of days. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having a Parti compliments of my man @TexaSmoke. I've never had a Parti I didn't like. Thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## asmartbull

Martinez custom. Better than most current production









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday bro


Kidvegas said:


> Quick pre dinner Birthday smoke. Heading out with the Mother and siblings for a drink + food!
> 
> Enjoy the night everybody
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Like a Heath bar dipped in butter.


----------



## TexaSmoke

msmith1986 said:


> I'm having a Parti compliments of my man @TexaSmoke. I've never had a Parti I didn't like. Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I love those little guys. On my 2nd box

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas on a rainy summer evening:


----------



## Olecharlie

Partagas are top notch IMO, this one no different. These are certainly box worthy. Courtesy of @TexaSmoke, thanks bro!


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Rondo

Parti on!!


----------



## Rondo

:::


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC D&D ICED sorry didn't mean to yell in a rush lol.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Maravillas on a rainy summer evening:


I'm surprised you've not smoked all of these by now Bob.

Great pic!


----------



## MrCrowley39

My first (won't be my last either), Partagas Short!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Habano said:


> I'm surprised you've not smoked all of these by now Bob.
> 
> Great pic!


That's a newer roll, David! The Cimarrones you're thinking of are all smoked.


----------



## TCstr8

Tapados









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

High Class in borrowed shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This JLP Cazadores ride home budget sandwich is compliments of @Fusion from last August. I forgot about it for a while because I wasn't sure what to expect. It's not bad, it's worth the $2 or whatever these go for these days. Thanks Colin.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

These are hard to beat in the 30 minute range.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

TCstr8 said:


> Tapados
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How good are those? Almost bought a box on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Olecharlie said:


> How good are those? Almost bought a box on sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think it was my first one. For the price, I enjoyed it. Certainly wouldn't be comparing it to a $10+ CC, but enjoyable nonetheless.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

^Same question, Ok no with little to no age? 

Edit: Answered.


----------



## UBC03

On the ride home.. Not a bad burn considering it was cut and lit at 70mph.

Lots of hay, then switched to a nice light bread taste.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> On the ride home.. Not a bad burn considering it was cut and lit at 70mph.
> 
> Lots of hay, then switched to a nice light bread taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Was that a regular No. 2 or a petite?


----------



## UBC03

Rabidawise said:


> Was that a regular No. 2 or a petite?


petite

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents a crack stick and a cup of Joe.
On this much needed rainy Thursday. Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Two Classics side by side!:vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21

Let's see what all the fuss is about.

Thanks @Navistar

Good smoke volume from this so far anyways...


----------



## Scotchpig

Matt_21 said:


> Let's see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> Thanks @Navistar
> 
> Good smoke volume from this so far anyways...


There's no going back Matt....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Scotchpig said:


> There's no going back Matt....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm reserving judgement until I try the second one I have. There's good flavors in there though. I'll say that.
It's pairing phenomenally with this Yeungling though. Puff, sip, puff, sip.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

Montecristo 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. Gonna be hot next few days.
Waiting for my buddy gonna spend the weekend on the boat .
Top of the morning gents peace to all stay safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F. Gonna be hot next few days.
> 
> Waiting for my buddy gonna spend the weekend on the boat .
> 
> Top of the morning gents peace to all stay safe!:vs_cool:


Enjoy yourself brother, sounds like a great way to beat the heat!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Habano

bpegler said:


> That's a newer roll, David! The Cimarrones you're thinking of are all smoked.


Ahhh yes! You are correct sir. I remember you telling me how big those were.


----------



## asmartbull

08..."If not now, when?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE ....of course

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Yesterday’s


----------



## Rondo

Lusi and the sky with Einstein


----------



## TCstr8

This might be my first QdO









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











I'll join ya bud

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Saturday


----------



## Habano

BHK 54 from May 2010. Enjoy the weekend gents.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

Last night a RyJ Exhibicion No. 3. Very tight draw even with a thorough Modus tool probe from both ends!:frown2:


----------



## Piper

Hot summer afternoon. Drinking iced coffee and smoking a RASS. Much better than last night's RyJ. Yuh just never know...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Meeting his fiery death


----------



## msmith1986

I guess that's a me three. Thanks Jack.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Por Larrañaga


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

Bt2


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4 tonight. RASCC earlier with 2 years humidor rest. Both were great









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Mag48 LE 2009, courtesy of @Wildone. Thanks David!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Enjoying this RyJ Mille Fleur while I drink my coffee and take care of emails (work never seems to stop even on long weekends).









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

MrCrowley39 said:


> Enjoying this RyJ Mille Fleur while I drink my coffee and take care of emails (work never seems to stop even on long weekends).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Should have wished all the Canucks Happy Canada Day yesterday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick and an Arnold Palmer at the dock of the bay peace to all stay cool :vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crack stick and a mai tai.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Me and a buddy had a smoke by my sisters pool today.
He had the HDM I had the V.


----------



## Scotchpig

Your friend is lucky to have such a good buddy @Matt_21. Never mind the pool, those are some fine smokes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Scotchpig said:


> Your friend is lucky to have such a good buddy @Matt_21. Never mind the pool, those are some fine smokes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. He's a good dude. I dont mind sharing to someone who appreciates it.
The pool was nice too. About 85 degrees. Perfect for me lol


----------



## Scotchpig

Rain might be coming your way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Epi No.2. So, so good now that these have box age on them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

From @Rondo .. Thanks buddy. It made the A.C.less ride home almost bearable..










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex Diademas:


----------



## Westside Threat

Some smoke from the weekend
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

@Scotchpig. Yup we got the rain. But only a few minutes of it.
Then to finish the day...an HDM for me.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Little T52 dog Walker and peets mdb.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents another thirsty Tuesday as the heat wave continues LOL!
Tall D&D Iced coffee and another HUHC.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Stogiepuffer said:


> Little T52 dog Walker and peets mdb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Oops wrong thread.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Starting the day on the dark side with this BBF


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas listening to the frogs :


----------



## Piper

Just enough time to sneak in a HUHC before the mosquitos make their appearance.


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major, on an extremely humid NE evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

A Ramon Allones Small Club Corona.
One for me and one for my FIL.
I figured, first try I should get another opinion. 
Actually not a bad stick. Not the best I've had but, very far from the worst.
I'd give it at least a 7.5 out of 10. Maybe 8.


----------



## ebnash

Been too damn long since I’ve smoked one of these gems. EML May 15


----------



## GlassEye

I need to try some of those HUHC, seems like everyone is enjoying them


----------



## Westside Threat

HU2 & Daou Chardonnay. Wine didn't last long, moved to rum










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents slow smoking some ribs since 5 am. BBF to keep me company.
Iced coffee cold brewed and my old pal Hemming's.
Happy 4 th of July to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Olecharlie

GlassEye said:


> I need to try some of those HUHC, seems like everyone is enjoying them


You will have no regrets!


----------



## Piper

GlassEye said:


> I need to try some of those HUHC, seems like everyone is enjoying them


They're perfect if you need a _really_ short smoke. Otherwise, I prefer something a little meatier that you can sit and relax with.:smile2:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed a crack stick earlier on this, yet another, very hot day. 

I love the HUHC. I can’t recall having a bad one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Gordito and some rum while a bake my guts in the sun. Need to find me some more of these bad boys.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Happy Independence Day! Celebrating by burning the crops of communists:










Alex Sublime Extra.


----------



## Olecharlie

Too dang hot for any longer smoke time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winnie?


----------



## cracker1397

From earlier today. Smoking Cuban tobacco on Independence Day.......

















Murica!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Westside Threat said:


> Winnie?


Yes Sir. 13 months and already outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great smoke. Kept getting a Graham cracker taste. Very pleasant

My nephew smoked two Quints and a Rasc yesterday.. I think I'm creating a monster.. I offered NC ryj's as handouts during the day. He came over to where I was cooking and whispered "I know you've got cubans, hook me up." My fault, the first Cuban he had was an Alex corona at the wedding. If that don't hook you in cc's nothin will.

He bought a humidor a little while ago. I helped him season it. The kid's got a Hell of a little collection for a noob.. Thanks to uncle Dino.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back to the grind have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Piper

Rondo said:


> View attachment 222654


That cute doggie deserves a Churchill.:smile2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Jl2


----------



## TCstr8

Compliments of a BOTL on another forum.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

'15 RASC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlassEye

Olecharlie said:


> You will have no regrets!





Piper said:


> They're perfect if you need a _really_ short smoke. Otherwise, I prefer something a little meatier that you can sit and relax with.:smile2:


Sounds good! I'm in need of a good, short smoke. 
I'll see if I can find some


----------



## Shaver702

Taking advantage of a cool night to cut the grass by lawn mower headlights....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag46 & a splash more Bloody Shiraz. Finishing up Westworld










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

@TexaSmoke, thank you! This was a good smoke for sure.










Gonna have to get more of these for sure. I can see another rabbit hole... bunch of enablers...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Matfam1 said:


> @TexaSmoke, thank you! This was a good smoke for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to get more of these for sure. I can see another rabbit hole... bunch of enablers...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it, Kevin...
On down the rabbit hole we go....

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H Upman petite with Sumatra,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F gonna cool down thank God!
Partagas short tall iced coffee.
Have a great weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F gonna cool down thank God!
> Partagas short tall iced coffee.
> Have a great weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


You guys sent the heat west! Going to be 112f here today.


----------



## Pag#11

Gonna be brutal @Westside Threat. I am up the road from ya in Woodlandhills but work in Sherman Oaks. Stay cool neighbor..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Pag#11 said:


> Gonna be brutal @Westside Threat. I am up the road from ya in Woodlandhills but work in Sherman Oaks. Stay cool neighbor..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Hey Mods might have jumped the gun posting here. Think I have a few more days to go. My mistake.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got home from work and got the grass cut before an evening shower came through. PMF to celebrate before bedtime. 3am comes awfully early.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Matt_21

Bonfire at a friends.
H.Upmann Mag 46
Good cigar. Got this a year ago or so and have been waiting to try it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ole Faithful 30-45 min smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Olecharlie said:


> Ole Faithful 30-45 min smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with you just 11 hrs behind. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Hey Mods might have jumped the gun posting here. Think I have a few more days to go. My mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I ain't no Mod but i got to say welcome and i love that avatar.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a gorgeous day thank GOD!
You know when its too hot its just as bad as too cold.
Can't enjoy a big seegar.
So i am making up for lost time for lack of a better term.
Lets get this party started Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

A wonderful start to the day! Perfect blue skies, the humidity finally broke!!! Drinking my morning coffee and puffing on this custom roll!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Just a shorty on a gorgeous Saturday afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Simon Bolivar says "It's coming home!"









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Piper said:


> Hot summer afternoon. Drinking iced coffee and smoking a RASS. Much better than last night's RyJ. Yuh just never know...





Gummy Jones said:


> Meeting his fiery death





msmith1986 said:


> I guess that's a me three. Thanks Jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


well played gentlemen


----------



## TCstr8

898









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

A little JLP listening to some BlackBerry Smoke in the garage before we take the kids to the BILs for a swim.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> View attachment 222808


I glanced and thought it was floating in a pool.. I was highly impressed for a second...I gotta get glasses..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Monte #4, coffee, quiet and peaceful outside (all the neighbourhood kids aren't up yet), perfect temperature and a light breeze, it really doesn't get much better than this!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'17 Talisman generously gifted by @bpegler :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Lusi and Joe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been trying to break a 3 day headache so I'm in the tub with a SCdLH El Principe. I love finding cigars I thought I was out of in my shorts humidor that Jdom58 sold to me. It's perfect for loading up 3.5"-5" cigars in two sections. It holds humidity very well. At least near 65 in boveda bags.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been trying to break a 3 day headache so I’m in the tub with a SCdLH El Principe. I love finding cigars I thought I was out of in my shorts humidor that Jdom58 sold to me. It’s perfect for loading up 3.5”-5” cigars in two sections. It holds humidity very well. At least near 65 in boveda bags. 

Tapatalk is acting up so no photo now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Johnny-O colonials from Jack @curmudgeonista thanks brother very enjoyable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

PL Picadores. I keep forgetting what a flavorful, almost sweet, smoke this is. Love it.


----------



## Kidvegas

Piper said:


> PL Picadores. I keep forgetting what a flavorful, almost sweet, smoke this is. Love it.


I've only tried one of those and was blown away by the profile. Swear I tasted cotton candy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

RA Gigondas Apr 14.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Westside Threat said:


> RA Gigondas Apr 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Cripes! Did you have to get friend light that for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Scotchpig said:


> Cripes! Did you have to get friend light that for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a six foot bong in college so I learned to use lighters with my toes >


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Time for a quickie after dinner. Its 78 and low humidity out tonight. Awesome nights for a smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Stogiepuffer said:


> Time for a quickie after dinner. Its 78 and low humidity out tonight. Awesome nights for a smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm going to join you my friend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

cracker1397 said:


> Stogiepuffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a quickie after dinner. Its 78 and low humidity out tonight. Awesome nights for a smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to join you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Almost joined you both while listening to today's sermon on the porch just now


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Gummy Jones said:


> Almost joined you both while listening to today's sermon on the porch just now


Better late than never, today's a new day. Burn one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas on a very warm evening:










Wonky outdoors breeze burn!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JDM wonky burn from start to finish. Literally opened up on the last third. 3 months rest.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Cup of death wish coffee, and a crack stick.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RyJ Petite Churchill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Stunningly good flavors from this cigar. My first Epi 2. 
Very sour leather (sounds crazy but a spoiled milk note), surprising bite of white pepper, and a mysterious woodiness/ nutmeg too. Super good!!!


----------



## Stogiepuffer

WABOOM said:


> Stunningly good flavors from this cigar. My first Epi 2.
> Very sour leather (sounds crazy but a spoiled milk note), surprising bite of white pepper, and a mysterious woodiness/ nutmeg too. Super good!!!


Any burn issues? What's your rh?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Stogiepuffer said:


> Any burn issues? What's your rh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


62% . The wrapper did struggle to burn and needed to be re-lit a few times. But it was tasting so good, I was happy to touch up and continue.


----------



## cracker1397

Stogiepuffer said:


> Any burn issues? What's your rh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have had burn issues with my Epi 2s and the draw on them is near impossible. Entire box of sticks was way overpacked. I am unfortunately going to have to give the rest of them a long nap in hopes that both of those issues will be resolved some. I did try dry boxing one for 3 days and the burn on them was much better. Only had to touch it up once. Not sure if the dry boxing helped the wrapper dry out some and burn better or I just got lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Huhc


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

Rondo said:


> View attachment 223170


Thats a mighty fine looking cigar


----------



## disco_potato

Partagas Shorts, I think. Tasty.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

H. Uppman








Love these! HUHC


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RyJ Churchill with several years rest. The wrapper tastes great even before the cigar is lit ... and the smoke— twang!!


----------



## UBC03

Crap cigar I had on the seat of my truck for a week... After a crap day at work. Ready for this crap birthday to be over.. GOOD NIGHT GRACIE.. See yunz kids tomorrow.

( feel free to insert general profanities randomly throughout this post, they'll fit anywhere. Trust me they did in my head as I typed)









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> Crap cigar I had on the seat of my truck for a week... After a crap day at work. Ready for this crap birthday to be over.. GOOD NIGHT GRACIE.. See yunz kids tomorrow.
> 
> ( feel free to insert general profanities randomly throughout this post, they'll fit anywhere. Trust me they did in my head as I typed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Happy crappy birthday


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Monte Edmundo Nov 15 & Tale of Two Islands rum. At 66.4% going to need a lot more ice...










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Crap cigar I had on the seat of my truck for a week... After a crap day at work. Ready for this crap birthday to be over.. GOOD NIGHT GRACIE.. See yunz kids tomorrow.
> 
> ( feel free to insert general profanities randomly throughout this post, they'll fit anywhere. Trust me they did in my head as I typed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well i hope it all turned out well.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Crap cigar I had on the seat of my truck for a week... After a crap day at work. Ready for this crap birthday to be over.. GOOD NIGHT GRACIE.. See yunz kids tomorrow.
> 
> ( feel free to insert general profanities randomly throughout this post, they'll fit anywhere. Trust me they did in my head as I typed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Dino!


----------



## Pag#11

UBC03 said:


> Crap cigar I had on the seat of my truck for a week... After a crap day at work. Ready for this crap birthday to be over.. GOOD NIGHT GRACIE.. See yunz kids tomorrow.
> 
> ( feel free to insert general profanities randomly throughout this post, they'll fit anywhere. Trust me they did in my head as I typed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hey Dino, Happy belated birthday. Today is a new day Sir. Seize the moment.
My first post over here excited to meet everyone. Carry on Gentleman

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

For the price these are great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

2 boli jcs yesterday/ last night


----------



## WABOOM

Alex, robusto


----------



## Kidvegas

First ever Cohiba! Not sure exactly which but it looks damn good!

Sent to me by an Awesome Mod, BOTL and Friend @UBC03....thanks a ton pal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

That does look good...my first was an esplendido in the late 90s .


Kidvegas said:


> First ever Cohiba! Not sure exactly which but it looks damn good!
> 
> Sent to me by an Awesome Mod, BOTL and Friend @UBC03....thanks a ton pal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Kidvegas said:


> First ever Cohiba! Not sure exactly which but it looks damn good!
> 
> Sent to me by an Awesome Mod, BOTL and Friend @UBC03....thanks a ton pal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.... Thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

SLR Regios









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> First ever Cohiba! Not sure exactly which but it looks damn good!
> 
> Sent to me by an Awesome Mod, BOTL and Friend @UBC03....thanks a ton pal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it from a guy downtown.. The plexiglass cover on the box was a dead give away that it was real..lol

Trust me..I IS SMART N' AT..

hope ya enjoyed it brother

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

TCstr8 said:


> So.... Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Very good bro, great draw and profile! Took it down to the nub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

UBC03 said:


> Bought it from a guy downtown.. The plexiglass cover on the box was a dead give away that it was real..lol
> 
> Trust me..I IS SMART N' AT..
> 
> hope ya enjoyed it brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

UBC03 said:


> Bought it from a guy downtown.. The plexiglass cover on the box was a dead give away that it was real..lol
> 
> Trust me..I IS SMART N' AT..
> 
> hope ya enjoyed it brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I always thought those were the best ones.
Funny stuff.
I wonder who came up with that one.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

First crack stick out of this 2 year old box and man it's a good one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Shaver702

Rondo said:


> View attachment 223434


You winning any money? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag46 and a local honey blonde.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Smoked one on this side today, courtesy of that beach bum @bobbya08


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning fellas. RASC to get things rolling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'13 Libertador


----------



## Piper

Smoked a couple of ERDM Choix Supremes with my brother-in-law yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Midday snack.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mille fleurs?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bird-Dog

Pag#11 said:


> Mille fleurs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Looks like Shorts to me.


----------



## Pag#11

curmudgeonista said:


> Looks like Shorts to me.


Your probably right when I zoom in the box press is more prominent. . Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Pag#11 said:


> Mille fleurs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Party short

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Sprouthog said:


> Party short
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. .seen the box press once I zoomed in .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pag#11 said:


> Your probably right when I zoom in the box press is more prominent. . Thanks


It could just as well be the other way around. From one box to the next the press may be prominent or or almost non-existent on either one.. It was the length to RG that did it for me.

But, confirmed now by @Sprouthog anyway.


----------



## Sprouthog

curmudgeonista said:


> It could just as well be the other way around. From one box to the next the press may be prominent or or almost non-existent on either one.. It was the length to RG that did it for me.
> 
> But, confirmed now by @Sprouthog anyway.


They were from a dress box if that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Thank you. .seen the box press once I zoomed in .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Only on a dress box of 25. Cab of 50 are round. Take it from me kid i am a Party Whore!:vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom:


----------



## Matt_21

HUHC aka Crack Stick. My second of 2.
Better than the first. So far.


----------



## Rondo

Rey Robusto


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Ramon Allones Petit Unicos, courtesy of @protekk. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas 898. Hard to find. Wonderful flavors. Got a whiff of marzipan at one point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas:


----------



## WABOOM

'15 Short. It was tighter than a snare drum so I put it by itself inside a quart mason jar for 2 months. Good draw now!


----------



## Piper

WABOOM said:


> '15 Short. It was tighter than a snare drum so I put it by itself inside a quart mason jar for 2 months. Good draw now!


Interesting. Did you start smoking the cigar, discover it had a tight draw, clip off the ash and rest it in a mason jar? That's amazing.


----------



## PTAaron

'14 courtesy of @Rondo's mad bombing run a few months back... thank you sir!









Gonna have to get me some more of these for sure!


----------



## WABOOM

Piper said:


> Interesting. Did you start smoking the cigar, discover it had a tight draw, clip off the ash and rest it in a mason jar? That's amazing.


No, I cut the cap and test the draw while I'm standing at my humidors. If it's too tight I put in in a jar to "dry box" it and grab another cigar.


----------



## Shaver702

After a 3.5 hour drive to do offsite training then another 3.5 back...this is well deserved









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oh yeah gotta love a crack stick!


----------



## Pag#11

Enjoying a Parti milles fleurs ...courtesy of @TexaSmoke thank you, really been wanting to try these.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PMF my first CC in a few weeks


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JL for a pre dinner treat









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Courtesy of @UBC03









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Disregard, you never saw me here😊


----------



## cracker1397

Horrible picture
Great cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Stogiepuffer

Monti and iced coffee for the morning commute.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

PL Picadores and Maker's Mark Cask Strength bourbon with branch water (from the water dispenser on the fridge:smile2 and _lots_ of ice.

Have to say, this stick never disappoints!


----------



## Ender1553

Monte #5 ROTT. Unimpressed and a very tight draw, wish I didn't lose my v-cutter in the move, need to find it.

But, got the flavor of what it can be in a few years










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Monte petit tubo


----------



## Bird-Dog

Grand Edmundo, courtesy of @avitti Thank you sir!


----------



## WABOOM

'13 La Fuerza. Super good.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag 46 & El Segundo Aileron saison. OBM Dec 16, one of the best boxes I have. Wish my 50s and No2 tasted this good!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With some buddies


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rd 2 x3 with a couple other crack (stick) addicts


----------



## Piper

Had a HUHC by the pool this afternoon. Now smoking Monte Open Master tubos after a nice steak dinner with family and friends. Alone in my screened porch on a rainy, windy night. Everyone else is in bed watching Netflix, etc. on their iPads. Pure bliss for me.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Everyone else is in bed watching Netflix, etc. on their iPads. Pure bliss for me.


Classic, right there. Sounds like the making for a modern commercial about an old school Dad enjoying his alone time while all the "young ones" are hiding away with their tech.


----------



## MrCrowley39

A custom roll in Robusto with my coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

A little afternoon delight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fusion

A great HU Mag 46


----------



## Westside Threat

Aromosos. This is excellent, so box worthy.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Classic, right there. Sounds like the making for a modern commercial about an old school Dad enjoying his alone time while all the "young ones" are hiding away with their tech.


Erik, you have no idea how great it is to find your humorous comment on my post! I missed your news on your Prayer Request thread until I saw this. Sooooo happy for you man. So glad to see your post. You made my day.:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Was rearranging and going through my tups, and ran across this one. From @Piper thanks David.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Crack....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex Diademas:


----------



## Champagne InHand

So yesterday afternoon I met up with Dran (Joe) at Plymouth Rock. I smoke a Monte Petite No.2 which was very enjoyable and Joe had an HdM Epi No.2. It’s always great to meet up with another forum member and share a smoke while watching the people around the waterfront. 

Special thanks as he gifted me a locally made artisanal Rum. Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tulse

C'mon really? These really get better with years? Savory bakery in Valhalla off the plane.


----------



## Rabidawise

Really tasty with a Cuba Libre! (From last night)


----------



## Rondo

Boli Libertador


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Maravillas in a riot of flowers:


----------



## MrCrowley39

I can't keep off these custom rolls!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## PTAaron

Hanging out at my neighbor with another neighbor... had to pull out a RASS! 
LOVE these!
Thanks @Rondo


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo




----------



## akpreacherplayz

'17 Punch


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 CoLa


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 RyJ S.C.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Oops but I actually smoke a stick from @ubc40 a 3 year old RASS today...shouldn’t have smoke a bold Nic before....still enjoyable but just not a wow factor do to me!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Piper

HDM E2 with a couple fingers of Ardbeg Uigeadail.


----------



## Bird-Dog

No pictures please! Having a very private moment with a perfectly charming RGPC...


----------



## Pag#11

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2014 RyJ S.C.
> View attachment 224390


RyJ churchhill is probably my favorite. Need to try these.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Twang... And death wish coffee









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying the beach with a Monte No.2 Petite and peeking at my hot SULs. Yep I had a 3 shot Bloody Mary and a big much of chai tea this morning after a day at Fenway yesterday.










Rondo, we totally had to pass your house. We got stuck with n the Berkshires for a couple hours driving the I-90. Going home tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Finally cooled off enough to sit and smoke this delicious Punch Punch


----------



## Piper

Lusi.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Epi No.2. Still at the beach house.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

Home now. Enjoying my last Montecristo Petite No.2. These have been really good with age in them. I'm definitely buying more of them.

I'm very much a fan of Montecristo, Partagas, most Upmann and the HdMs I have tried.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Just got home from a 36 hour shift. Enjoying a crack stick in the hot tub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Double Edmundo


----------



## Ender1553

Tonight's enjoyment, from a box that's been in the humidor for a while.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Hoyo EDL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Partagas Mille Fleurs with the morning coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The first out of my 50 cab ALO Jul 16. So far so good! I couldn't stomach another bad 50 cab of cigars










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Bolivar Royal Corona.


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion No. 3.


----------



## Scotchpig

That looks like a good afternoon @Piper. Two of my favourites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

BBF & El Dorado last night










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JL No.1


----------



## Randy956

HUCM after a good day at work


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Time for a quick crack stick before nightfall.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

This perfect Hoyo courtesy of @ebnash....I don't venture over here enough. So satisfying...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Rondo

Parti 898


----------



## LeatherNeck

Time for my crack hit...


----------



## Westside Threat

Monte 4 & Golden Devil 24 year Jamaican rum










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Punch Double Corona with iced coffee. On vacation for two weeks.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Thanks @TexaSmoke ! This is great with a good cup of coffee.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## bpegler

Something rather special. A Robaina Farm Padrino from the mid 2000s, back when Don Alejandro was still with us:










The cigar was in the bottom of one of my singles drawers and the wrapper really got punished, as you can see.

The cigar itself is about 60 RG x 7" or so, maybe a bit larger. It is phenomenal. Slightly sweet tea ☕. Root beer. Oak.

Despite the wrapper damage, it is smoking very well. There is a frightening amount of smoke. It is still very intense after over a decade of aging.

This is my last one of these...


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Commute smoke for the day.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Something rather special. A Robaina Farm Padrino from the mid 2000s, back when Don Alejandro was still with us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cigar was in the bottom of one of my singles drawers and the wrapper really got punished, as you can see.
> 
> The cigar itself is about 60 RG x 7" or so, maybe a bit larger. It is phenomenal. Slightly sweet tea ☕. Root beer. Oak.
> 
> Despite the wrapper damage, it is smoking very well. There is a frightening amount of smoke. It is still very intense after over a decade of aging.
> 
> This is my last one of these...


I am jealous as of late i taste nada.
Just lit a Party short, now that's a little firecracker.
I dunno hope all those years of shorts and black coffee didn't toast my palate.:vs_laugh:
Maybe i am just tired of the same old thing.
Maybe i gotta go the customs route.
I do enjoy your posts the pictures and descriptions of flavors are exquisite!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and an Arizona green tea with honey and ginseng.
After a rest from cigars the cigar i enjoy the most.
Left me wanting i just don't get it.:vs_cool:


----------



## genomez

I'm smoking this piece of crack thanks to @Olecharlie


----------



## Rondo

Boli Corona Jr


----------



## TCstr8

JO custom from 2014. Loving this thing. Have had other customs (including JO) that don't hold a candle to the flavor of this bad boy.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Second one of these I've smoked in the last week and both have lost their flavor half-way through.


----------



## Rondo

Ingenios


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vergueros and the Modus. They work great in tandem.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Sorry guys, wrong section.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:










A very intense cigar...


----------



## bpegler

genomez said:


> Old faithful


Lovely cigar, but are you sure you're in the right section?


----------



## genomez

bpegler said:


> Lovely cigar, but are you sure you're in the right section?


Hahah! Definitely not thanks! I thought it didn't post because I couldn't see it in the other section. I'll try to figure out how to delete it. Thanks again


----------



## Alrightdriver

Partagas MF. Phone to dead to take a pic. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Monte No.4. I almost forgot how tasty these can be.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sweet black licorice bomb.


----------



## Piper

2016 CoRo


----------



## Pag#11

These are ROTT. I couldn't resist and glad I didn't. HUHC









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Regios and Somerset 10 year apple Brandy










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## Shaver702

Unwind after a long week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

PSD4 and rum










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Morning crack. It's been a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Another tasty RASS


----------



## Westside Threat

JL1 & apricot ale on this miserable socal Saturday...










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> JL1 & apricot ale on this miserable socal Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


What could be miserable about that? 85 degrees in CT and 92% humidity......SUCKS!!!! Least ya got the pool lol....and Great looking beer. I'm 8 In on a miller lites 30pk at the moment!

Enjoy yourself BROTHER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Kidvegas said:


> What could be miserable about that? 85 degrees in CT and 92% humidity......SUCKS!!!! Least ya got the pool lol....and Great looking beer. I'm 8 In on a miller lites 30pk at the moment!
> 
> Enjoy yourself BROTHER
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The struggle here is real. I have to eat these awful bbqd boneless short ribs too. Hope I can find the strength.












Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Por Larranaga Montecarlo from '15


----------



## Three Lions

A box pressed Parti Lusi. Love these sticks. See my posting on the latest purchase thread to see why it's box pressed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Kidvegas said:


> What could be miserable about that? 85 degrees in CT and 92% humidity......SUCKS!!!! Least ya got the pool lol....and Great looking beer. I'm 8 In on a miller lites 30pk at the moment!
> 
> Enjoy yourself BROTHER
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


97 degrees with a heat index of 105 been in the century mark for weeks now...it is miserable.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Westside Threat said:


> The struggle here is real. I have to eat these awful bbqd boneless short ribs too. Hope I can find the strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Great looking bark


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## MrCrowley39

A custom roll corona!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 Sig IV


----------



## kacey

Monte Cristo Open Junior bought 2 boxes 5 years ago one left after this one.
Hopefully my next trip out will bring me a new stock.


----------



## Randy956

With a Belgium ale.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Trying this one out!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

MrCrowley39 said:


> Trying this one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've always had better luck with the tubos version of those than the naked ones. Maybe the tubes help them mature faster, IDK. But, since coming to that conclusion some years back I only buy the A/T's in those. Great cigar IMO. I hope that one treats you right!


----------



## Kidvegas

Crack stick this evening! Enjoy your Sunday Brothers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

HUCM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

God bless you all


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Great lil smoke HUHC










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

HDM Maravillas and a splash of rum. No touchups needed

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Esplendido. When my buddy Hiran comes over, we smoke the good stuff










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

2015 Connie A. Slight uneven burn but tastes great.


----------



## Pag#11

Westside Threat said:


> Esplendido. When my buddy Hiran comes over, we smoke the good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Excellent smoke one of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Lunch

HUHC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

We're on vacation this week. The wife and kids and I are renting the same cottage my family rented for 20+ years from the time I was 2 years old.
Very cool to bring my kids here to have as part of their childhood the way it was part of mine.
My parents and sisters and my sisters' husband amd kids are staying in the cottage next door.
Lots of fun.
Anyways this is the HDM I had this morning.

And this is the view.


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> We're on vacation this week. The wife and kids and I are renting the same cottage my family rented for 20+ years from the time I was 2 years old.
> Very cool to bring my kids here to have as part of their childhood the way it was part of mine.
> My parents and sisters and my sisters' husband amd kids are staying in the cottage next door.
> Lots of fun.
> Anyways this is the HDM I had this morning.
> 
> And this is the view.


Looks beautiful. Muskoka, Halliburton, Georgian Bay, Kawarthas, Thousand Islands?


----------



## Pag#11

Matt_21 said:


> We're on vacation this week. The wife and kids and I are renting the same cottage my family rented for 20+ years from the time I was 2 years old.
> Very cool to bring my kids here to have as part of their childhood the way it was part of mine.
> My parents and sisters and my sisters' husband amd kids are staying in the cottage next door.
> Lots of fun.
> Anyways this is the HDM I had this morning.
> 
> And this is the view.


That's awesome. Enjoy . Where is the cabin?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hot and windy today, but the humidity is down a bit so I thought I would try an Hoyo de Monterrey No.2. Quite impressed. I am enjoying this a bit better than the Upmann No.2 I tried a few weeks ago.

Perhaps just better in youth.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Looks beautiful. Muskoka, Halliburton, Georgian Bay, Kawarthas, Thousand Islands?





Pag#11 said:


> That's awesome. Enjoy . Where is the cabin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


We're out on Charleston Lake!


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> We're out on Charleston Lake!


Looks beautiful. Hope you have great weather.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Looks beautiful. Hope you have great weather.


Thanks! Been in the 30s every day so far. Supposed to thunder storm tomorrow so we may take the kids in to town for a day out.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

A RASS to try to clear my mind. Thanks @TexaSmoke









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

msmith1986 said:


> A RASS to try to clear my mind. Thanks @TexaSmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Awesome smoke ..
Hang in there Brother things will get better.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Pag#11 said:


> Awesome smoke ..
> Hang in there Brother things will get better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I keep hoping and praying it'll start looking up soon. Everything in the last month or two went from bad to worse to devastatingly worse.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo

P d4


----------



## bpegler

Last Montecristo Sublime EL 08:


----------



## Kidvegas

One of my at the moment favorites.

PCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

This thing had a horrible draw much like the rest of the box. Took a modus 2 to convince it to open up some. Split the wrapper and had to glue it. Still tastes great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

PL Montecarlo


----------



## Rondo

with black and sweet iced coffee


----------



## Stogiepuffer

JL for the ride home today.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Monte DE with g & t.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PL Panatelas pretty good ROTT, looking forward to seeing how it changes in a month or two.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

Crack stick earlier. Now I broke out a tight Edmundo. 

Great taste but I have a cracked wrapper the minute I tried inserting the Modus. Yes i guess they are packed very tight, albeit with very tasty leafs. 


I’m hating Tapatalk today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

On the Veranda 
HUHC
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

Rondo said:


> PL Montecarlo
> 
> View attachment 225364


Brother i aint teaching you nothing but PL is one of my favorite smokes this year. What do you think?


----------



## cracker1397

Pag#11 said:


> On the Veranda
> HUHC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


This is all I could think of after you posted this lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

cracker1397 said:


> This is all I could think of after you posted this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know where I pulled the "veranda" from. Think I was thinking about a cruise ship. The heat of summer has really been melting my brain.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Boli 2 tubos. This is my crack stick. A short, intense, rich smoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HdM Epi No.2.









My ash just broke while trying to catch that in the picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

PLPC while some baby backs get a smoke bath. Happy Friday y'all.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Starting my weekend a little early









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Bushido









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BBF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Yep


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MrCrowley39

RyJ Mille Fleur, it's young but I couldn't resist these ones have been smoking good.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

MrCrowley39 said:


> RyJ Mille Fleur, it's young but I couldn't resist these ones have been smoking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Been so interested in these . Mind expanding on flavor profile. Really thought I would see more ppl puffing on these.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Piper said:


> Second one of these I've smoked in the last week and both have lost their flavor half-way through.


I was not impressed with the box I bought last year! Was just "nothing" there

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## MrCrowley39

Pag#11 said:


> Been so interested in these . Mind expanding on flavor profile. Really thought I would see more ppl puffing on these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


It's fairly one dimensional (not a transitional stick), it won't "wow" you but it shouldn't bore you either. I'm not real good at pinpointing the faintest flavours but to me the big ones on this are (when you get a box that's on the mark), a sweet nuttiness, light grass/hay, at times a breadiness almost sourdough pokes in (it can quickly fade away if you over puff), on the good ones there's a distinct floral note on the cold aromas. Maybe others will have some info to add.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rainy Saturday smoke. Petite Churchill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Piper

Forgot to post this yesterday. Beautiful day capped off by RyJ Churchill.


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Churchill. I love these. I'm an RyJ fanboy.


----------



## Piper

WABOOM said:


> Petit Churchill. I love these. I'm an RyJ fanboy.


I'm an RyJ fanboy too.

Trivial observation: the secondary bands on all the RyJ Churchills use the plural, Churchills. Not sure why unless Habanos is making the point that these are all examples of a class of cigars called Churchills. Personally, I think each cigar is singular and should be described as a Churchill. :nerd2:

I told you it was a trivial observation ...


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> I'm an RyJ fanboy.


Count me in!

Circa 2000 RyJ Churchill











Piper said:


> I'm an RyJ fanboy too.
> 
> Trivial observation: the secondary bands on all the RyJ Churchills use the plural, Churchills. Not sure why unless Habanos is making the point that these are all examples of a class of cigars called Churchills. Personally, I think each cigar is singular and should be described as a Churchill. :nerd2:
> 
> I told you it was a trivial observation ...


The bands and tubes on the older ones were not pluralized. Not sure why that changed.


----------



## GOT14U

Thanks @ubc40 or whatever you god damn name is...never make your name close to a 80's band...it's all your fault...but these street sticks are good! Second one I have smoked! Back to my arts and crafts! Lmao








On edit: thx to @poppajon75 I couldn't mark these ones with no wrapper and mixed up who gave them to me.

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Thanks @ubc40 or whatever you god damn name is...never make your name close to a 80's band...it's all your fault...but these street sticks are good! Second one I have smoked! Back to my arts and crafts! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Peso cigar.. Jack gave me a bunch.. They're a tough little stick. I like em

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

GOT14U said:


> Thanks @ubc40 or whatever you god damn name is...never make your name close to a 80's band...it's all your fault...but these street sticks are good! Second one I have smoked! Back to my arts and crafts! Lmao
> 
> On edit thanks to @popajon75 I was mistaken on who gifted these to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @poppajon75 I mistaken who gave these to me...great sticks man!
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Alrightdriver

All that's left of breakfast..









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Super humid outside though from a rainstorm









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> Sent from the poor-shack!


That's ok..I probably gifted it to him..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had this on the way to my parents to pick up pick em entries. Got to finish it on their deck. Damn I wish I still lived there..beautiful view. (No pics of the view. Didn't want my pops raggin on me for taking a pic )

Thanks for the smoke @Rondo.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smiled a NOV 16 Montecristo Edmundo yesterday. It had a break in the wrapper and looked like an Elmer Fudd cigar, but it tasted like a piece of heaven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF Happy Sunday to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Welcome back from your hiatus my friend


TonyBrooklyn said:


> BBF Happy Sunday to all!:vs_cool:


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Some smokes from the weekend

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Too tired for anything else
Perfect choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros while resting my back in the tub. My neighbor chocked on a cucumber and I was yanked out of bed last night to try to save his life.

He's wheelchair bound and heimlick was a no go, even though I tried. I tried to get that damn cucumber out but it just broke up. Worse than hot dogs. Luckily I got a small gap with my fingers when paramedics showed.

They were not easy to hand off to and he ended up going into cardiac arrest for about a minute.

Luckily he's now inna medically induced coma as they asses for brain damage. He's 41, with a wife and 4 year old son.

It was so frustrating that I've been down all day with my back thrown out. Fortunately I was home or he would have died. I still wish I could have done more.

From now on, I'm only eating sliced cucumbers. Really that was harder to get an airway than if it was a full hot dog down the throat. I'm pulling hard for him now and trying to recover.

What a crazy 24 hours. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Heroic attempt on your part @Champagne InHand. No question you neighbor would have asphyxiated without your expertise and ingenuity.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Heroic attempt on your part @Champagne InHand. No question you neighbor would have asphyxiated without your expertise and ingenuity.:vs_cool:


He's. I guess all the stars were aligned right for a reason. I just hope all the effort was enough. In hind sight, if thinking in 20/20, I should have cut in a cricothyoidotomy. It might have been the difference between brain damage and not just survival.

Pretty horrifying as I haven't done any stuff like that in over 2 decades. I just hope it was enough.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Champagne InHand said:


> Vegueros while resting my back in the tub. My neighbor chocked on a cucumber and I was yanked out of bed last night to try to save his life.
> 
> He's wheelchair bound and heimlick was a no go, even though I tried. I tried to get that damn cucumber out but it just broke up. Worse than hot dogs. Luckily I got a small gap with my fingers when paramedics showed.
> 
> They were not easy to hand off to and he ended up going into cardiac arrest for about a minute.
> 
> Luckily he's now inna medically induced coma as they asses for brain damage. He's 41, with a wife and 4 year old son.
> 
> It was so frustrating that I've been down all day with my back thrown out. Fortunately I was home or he would have died. I still wish I could have done more.
> 
> From now on, I'm ink eating sliced cucumbers. Really that was harder to get an airway that a full hot dog down the throat. I'm pulling hard for him now and trying to recover.
> 
> What a crazy 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably saved his life . So many people don't have the slightest clue what to do in situations like this and others. Awesome that you jumped in. 
And I was gonna ask about the smoke but we'll save it for another time.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

I've not been smoking much recently. But had a D6 last night stick was excellent.
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Welcome back from your hiatus my friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks Dino!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> He's. I guess all the stars were aligned right for a reason. I just hope all the effort was enough. In hind sight, if thinking in 20/20, I should have cut in a cricothyoidotomy. It might have been the difference between brain damage and not just survival.
> 
> Pretty horrifying as I haven't done any stuff like that in over 2 decades. I just hope it was enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That was fast thinking on your part. 
You made a great effort i pray to GOD he is okay.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PhotoBucket up and running i guess the pay thing didn't go so well.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pag#11

Rondo said:


> View attachment 225800


I have 1 left with the old band from 07 or 08 and I still remember how awesome this batch was.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Grandioso











Pag#11 said:


> I have 1 left with the old band from 07 or 08 and I still remember how awesome this batch was.


I have a handful of these from '14. I've never been a Monte fan. I have a box of MPE which are ok, but these M2 don't do it for me.


----------



## poppajon75

Finding a moment to enjoy a treat from brother @TexaSmoke Time has been a rare commodity lately, so why not enjoy a favorite from a great brother. Time well spent.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom:


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

cracker1397 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Short

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

An extremely good #4 gifted by my good friend @curmudgeonista . Big thanks. If every cigar tasted like this I wouldn't even bother with variety. I think this is only my 3rd #4 and all 3 of them have brought the WOW factor.


----------



## Pag#11

Another HUHC on a nice evening









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That was fast thinking on your part.
> 
> You made a great effort i pray to GOD he is okay.


Doing better today as they slowly decrease his sedation and raise his core temperature. We were there for a reason. He's getting better because it wasn't his time. All prayers are very much appreciated.

I was actually feeling much better about things today. The universe has an order. Things happen for reasons. We just have to be thankful for everything. Life is very fragile.

Poured rain here like a flood. I did smoke a RASCC and piped a bit. Just happy to see the day through. Great blue herons were in the pond. The neighborhood is settling back into its natural rhythm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Grandioso
> 
> View attachment 225814
> 
> 
> I have a handful of these from '14. I've never been a Monte fan. I have a box of MPE which are ok, but these M2 don't do it for me.


I actually like the petite No.2 much better. Less issues. Montecristo must have gone through a period where they were over stuffing their sticks.

I do like most Montes but there are so many other good Marques as well. I hope one day my Upmann Mag 50s and Connie A's prove to be worth their price.

With Partagas, I've never felt that way. I like that marque all around. Same with Boli, HdM with age.

I guess every style has its sweet spot for smoking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Doing better today as they slowly decrease his sedation and raise his core temperature. We were there for a reason. He's getting better because it wasn't his time. All prayers are very much appreciated.
> 
> I was actually feeling much better about things today. The universe has an order. Things happen for reasons. We just have to be thankful for everything. Life is very fragile.
> 
> Poured rain here like a flood. I did smoke a RASCC and piped a bit. Just happy to see the day through. Great blue herons were in the pond. The neighborhood is settling back into its natural rhythm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Reminds me of what Dad would say if he was still alive R.I.P. He would say "Son life is bittersweet and oh so fragile"You know it poured up in Wingdale yesterday at the car lot. I had a real crap day nothing went my way. Had to drive over to the body shop across the way. There is a park between the mountains. There was such a beautiful Rainbow so low you could almost reach up and touch it. People where pulling over to take pictures. It was like the line of cars in the movie field of dreams. I lit up a Partagas short i thought Thank you Jesus for this blessing! Life is good peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones after an hour smoking:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

This was courtesy of @ForceofWill from my first Noob trade at the site. Awesome stick, thanks brother. Hope everything is going great.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Happy National Rum Day










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those


----------



## Rondo




----------



## kacey

H Upman paired with Elijah Craig barrel proof courtesy of @Semper Noctem









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoked an ERDM Choix Supreme









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Pandyboy said:


> Smoked an ERDM Choix Supreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


How was it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> H Upman paired with Elijah Craig barrel proof courtesy of @Semper Noctem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Welcome to the other side my friend.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Pag#11 said:


> How was it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Superb! A light delicate flavour and perfect draw!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pag#11 said:


> Welcome to the other side my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend but I started out smoking Cubans. My first Cigar was a Monte Cristo Open Junior. Have 1 left from the 2 boxes I purchased 5 years ago.


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> Thank you my friend but I started out smoking Cubans. My first Cigar was a Monte Cristo Open Junior. Have 1 left from the 2 boxes I purchased 5 years ago.


Then it's time to reup my friend. Sending care packages out next friday pretty sure you'll be on the list. Hope all is well. Is the fence finished?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Magnum 56 LE 2015 last night. I was a bit underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, it was a good stick, but it didn't have the distinctive Cuban profile I like so much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Three Lions said:


> Magnum 56 LE 2015 last night. I was a bit underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, it was a good stick, but it didn't have the distinctive Cuban profile I like so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear this hope your not into them for a full box. I must say i have never seen a wrapper that dark on a Cuban even the infamous Manuro line from Cohiba.:vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up in the Bronx tucked the car in the garage finished up a yummy Partagas time for some Mr softee.
T.G.I.F peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear this hope your not into them for a full box. I must say i have never seen a wrapper that dark on a Cuban even the infamous Manuro line from Cohiba.:vs_mad:


No it was a one off gift. You're right - it was a very dark wrapper and did smoke a bit more like a NC maduro. Like I said - not the profile I expected at all. The middle third was the best with some aged smoothness somewhat reminiscent of Cohibas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

I’m yet to smoke a maduro. I did a box split of some Partagas and have a box of Magicos, but I haven’t smoked them yet.

I like CC’s and NC’s so I’m open minded


----------



## Kidvegas

HDM #2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

MPE with a wonky burn and a pour of Cadenshead










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ending of a long week









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey to each his own no need to explain I know some people that think McDonald's and Burger King are the best burgers they have had in their life to each his own


Westside Threat said:


> I'm yet to smoke a maduro. I did a box split of some Partagas and have a box of Magicos, but I haven't smoked them yet.
> 
> I like CC's and NC's so I'm open minded


Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Heineken chaser









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short Heineken chaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Enjoy ...mine are on the way ...never got to thank you for posting that deal. Thanks Pal.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You sir are a very welcome but don't be silly it was my pleasure that's what we're here for peace my brother


Pag#11 said:


> Enjoy ...mine are on the way ...never got to thank you for posting that deal. Thanks Pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Ending of a long week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Looks like a nice way to wrap it up enjoy Dino

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Fake esplendido gift from a friend 😞


----------



## Gummy Jones

With the brother in law


----------



## Westside Threat

No pic because it was already tossed, La Fuerza. It’s devastating when you open a new box and the first cigar has serious burn issues...terrified the rest of the box will follow suit.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Crack stick.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Custom roll in Robusto.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Westside Threat said:


> No pic because it was already tossed, La Fuerza. It's devastating when you open a new box and the first cigar has serious burn issues...terrified the rest of the box will follow suit.


Hopefully the others are better...it is a horrible feeling though.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

My very first CC. Luckily I got me a Modus Tool earlier this week. Without it I would have probably had to toss this one.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pag#11

Travoline said:


> My very first CC. Luckily I got me a Modus Tool earlier this week. Without it I would have probably had to toss this one.


Hopefully it works out. I wouldn't get discouraged. Welcome to the dark side. What was it ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Welcome to the darkside


Travoline said:


> My very first CC. Luckily I got me a Modus Tool earlier this week. Without it I would have probably had to toss this one.


I'm guessing you need to drop your rh

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

A 17 Punch Punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It's an all partagas day for me ashort while charging air conditioning









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One of my all-time favorites enjoy my friend


Fusion said:


> A 17 Punch Punch


Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> One of my all-time favorites enjoy my friend
> 
> Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


Oh i am lol, still have about 1/2 box left


----------



## Rondo

'09 SdC2
Thanks for the delicious smoke @curmudgeonista


----------



## Westside Threat

Lusi, rye saison & smoked pork shoulder in guajillo Chile sauce. Sunday is off to a great start.

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Westside Threat said:


> Lusi, rye saison & smoked pork shoulder in guajillo Chile sauce. Sunday is off to a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Nice smoke bro.....but that pork oh boy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ex4 and Ladyface 3rd anniversary. Belgian dark strong ale style with over 5 years age on it










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The witching hour









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Holy $hit! Only from 2011.....I think this is from UB40 but not positive.....with no cello I can't guarantee anything! Except this stic is exceptional! Sweet and barnyard for sure!!!









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and an D&D Iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Travoline

UBC03 said:


> I'm guessing you need to drop your rh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I currently have my NCs at around 65%, but with being in the possession of only 4 CCs I also have them running at 65% with a Boveda. From my research it seems a lot of people prefer their CCs at 62%. When I get me a shipment of CCs in I will also grab some 62% Bovedas for them.

Thanks!


----------



## Rondo

Lancero


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PLPC coffee and juice. Headed up to the shop gotta put a radiator in a Nissan.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397

Entretiempos
I am really loving these. Gonna need to order another bundle here soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## GOT14U

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Cimarrones:


Nice!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran

Wrong thread


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## PTAaron

Crack stick while grilling chicken...


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## msmith1986

Early this morning with a cup of sumatra. I think it was 2015 I had marked on the blank band. Very nice either way.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

PL picadores '16, what a beautiful smoke. Mind blowingly rich.

Flavors: begins with white pepper coffee sweet earth woody nutty. Cedar. Twang. Transitions to a deep spicy rich earth and slightly sweetened black coffee. Excellent.


----------



## Piper

talisker10 said:


> PL picadores '16, what a beautiful smoke. Mind blowingly rich.
> 
> Flavors: begins with white pepper coffee sweet earth woody nutty. Cedar. Twang. Transitions to a deep spicy rich earth and slightly sweetened black coffee. Excellent.


Totally agree-a beautiful smoke. I don't have your discerning palate but this may be my favorite robusto.


----------



## disco_potato

Montecristo #5

Peppery, tangy, cocoay, coffeey, jammy something or other.

Putting the remaining ones to rest.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

HUHC .. crack stick for sure. After hours of pondering I've finally figured out why they are so short. If they made them longer we might die of satisfaction, so they made them short to look out for us.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Life is getting the better of me . Luckily I have this lil guy to help me out.
HUHC









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick and a coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And a lovely day it is Peace to all!


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> And a lovely day it is Peace to all!


What is it Tony a punch punch ? Brooklyn has changed so much. Kidding. Have a good one Pal.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> What is it Tony a punch punch ? Brooklyn has changed so much. Kidding. Have a good one Pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Punch Punch it is i won't be in Brooklyn till tomorrow.:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE what a great cigar perfect size draw and twangy profile. Whole box has performed wonderfully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! Headed to BROOK-A-LIEN

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## disco_potato

HUHC on this cold, windy, rainy morning.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Wasn't expecting much from these. 
Shot way above the $1.80 cents I paid for them ROTT. Hopefully the rest are the same.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Have a kind of special day tomorrow and wont be about to post thought i would post a pic of my intended smokes for the day.
These are just about my top 5 cigars with the JO Baby Salomon being No,1 (that being said i hope its ready, they do take a while to shine)
The Boli and Punch Punch are joint second, the Padron Anni fourth and the $4 BV560 at fifth


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pag#11 said:


> Wasn't expecting much from these.
> Shot way above the $1.80 cents I paid for them ROTT. Hopefully the rest are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I got a box of those last fall, never thought much of them until 3 days ago I had one and was really suprised by the twang it was putting out. Multidimensional? No. Complex smoke with transitions? No. Great smoke for $2 Yes! I think they do need a good rest to mature. I only have 8 or so out of my box, and I will definitely be getting a few more for the price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 PCE - Worth the wait!


----------



## Pag#11

Trinidad Coloniales 









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Happy Saturday puffers.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ive had a crazy couple of weeks. An update on my neighbor, that choked, he is off all support, out of the ICU and now in a brain rehab specialty facility, but will be home at the end of the month. Almost a full recovery.

His wife sent us a gift box that said "Best neighbors EVER! That was a bit embarrassing but it feels so good to have my friend back.

Celebrating every day above ground with a PSD4. One of the first box habano purchases I made several years back. Such a classic and tasty robusto. 









Happy Saturday everybody.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Champagne InHand said:


> Ive had a crazy couple of weeks. An update on my neighbor, that choked, he is off all support, out of the ICU and now in a brain rehab specialty facility, but will be home at the end of the month. Almost a full recovery.
> 
> His wife sent us a gift box that said "Best neighbors EVER! That was a bit embarrassing but it feels so good to have my friend back.
> 
> Celebrating every day above ground with a PSD4. One of the first box habano purchases I made several years back. Such a classic and tasty robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everybody.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great news ...Sure the wife imagined how bad it could of been without your help. The thank you's will last a while. Life can change in the blink of an eye. Sometimes we take it for granted and don't appreciate the smaller things we have. Enjoy the smoke.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Amazing. I second the "Enjoy the Smoke".


----------



## cracker1397

Champagne InHand said:


> Ive had a crazy couple of weeks. An update on my neighbor, that choked, he is off all support, out of the ICU and now in a brain rehab specialty facility, but will be home at the end of the month. Almost a full recovery.
> 
> His wife sent us a gift box that said "Best neighbors EVER! That was a bit embarrassing but it feels so good to have my friend back.
> 
> Celebrating every day above ground with a PSD4. One of the first box habano purchases I made several years back. Such a classic and tasty robusto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everybody.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Experiencing situations like that really give you perspective. I've had the privilege of extending the life of many individuals on deaths door, but never a close friend of mine. I imagine the feeling of saving someone you love is way better than saving the life of a stranger. Good on ya and enjoy the smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Partagas MF with a great cup of Cafe De'Arte Alderwood smoked coffee!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:


----------



## Westside Threat

Psd4 & Golden State cider










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

PLP enjoyable quick little stick.
Chin 'an gheli @akpreacherplayz I appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> PLP enjoyable quick little stick.
> Chin 'an gheli @akpreacherplayz I appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You're welcome!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cracker1397

This one was rolled a bit tight and it changed the whole profile of the smoke for me. Very little twang and kind of harsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Been a long week of vacation....time to end it on a high....
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

BBF tonight with lots of hydration, sweated pretty bad in the garage today working on my cabinet building skills


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Major

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll While Tuning up a friends 63 Cadillac.
Thanks Jimbo the pleasure was all mine!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Custom Roll While Tuning up a friends 63 Cadillac.
> Thanks Jimbo the pleasure was all mine!:vs_cool:


They sure don't make em like that any more. Always loved classic cars. My Brothers 70 Chevelle










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dog Walkers special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

JL2 & a local bretty wild ale










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Hickorynut

My wife's condition reminds me to take nothing for granted.

I've wanted to try a Vegueros for some time. Thanks @curmudgeonista. ...I think you have damaged me.  This is on point and in the wheelhouse and thrifty to boot!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> They sure don't make em like that any more. Always loved classic cars. My Brothers 70 Chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my post is a Typo its a 1962 Cadillac Sedan De Ville.
> That sure is one Bad ass Chevelle
> 69-70 Chevelles ,GTO'S Road Runners , Chargers, 442'S
> Where some of the finest cars ever made.
> For looks and performance they were the holy grail. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading to the back yard peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Hanging with Jose 
JLP CREMAS









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

One from last night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

PSD4. Was okay. But these have fallen out of favor as my preferred robusto even with 5 years on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Champagne InHand said:


> PSD4. Was okay. But these have fallen out of favor as my preferred robusto even with 5 years on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's in favor now?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Man its a scorcher today stay cool peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Another Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

H Upmann Majestic with a good cup of coffee!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## poppajon75

One of my favorite after dinner mints. Who am I kidding? HUHC is good anytime.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Westside Threat said:


> What's in favor now?


I'm liking HdM Epicure No.2 and enjoying Montecristo though I still prefer the half Coronas

Palates shift but I still have a full box of aging PSD5. I'm sure still I'll enjoy my Boli Royal Coronas and others. The PDS4 don't suck. For sure. I just am enjoying the milder sticks when it's hot. I'll probably get some Upmann Connie #1s to try. Hopefully the As age and get better.

Vegueros aren't bad either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed out to the deck Man its Hot!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Alex custom corona, and it's not raining.









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Rushing thru this cause I am short on time. 
Serving a purpose without breaking the bank.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Crac stick for the ride home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

Punch Punch, I think. A very unique honey roasted peanut/almond type of flavor.









Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez

Thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thoughts?


genomez said:


> Thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## genomez

TexaSmoke said:


> Thoughts?


You know me, I'm no good at describing flavors, but it seems pretty mellow compared to what I've been smoking lately. I would definitely smoke it again. Thank you very much!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Be it ever so humble there is no place like home.
Weather broke in the 80's thank GOD.
Got some buddies coming over, Took my Son to Manhattan to spend the holiday with his mom.
Gonna start the last big bash of this summer early.
After all you only live once.
Gonna meet everyone down the Bay for seafood, as soon as i finish this.
Then we are all coming back here for Cards, Cigars, Booze.
And a long weekend of Debauchery. :grin2:
Enjoy the holiday all GOD BLESS!


----------



## TexaSmoke

genomez said:


> You know me, I'm no good at describing flavors, but it seems pretty mellow compared to what I've been smoking lately. I would definitely smoke it again. Thank you very much!


Definitely more mellow. All CCs are in their own respect. Totally different profile.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No.4. It’s cooled off here temporarily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex Prince:










Lovely dark ash...


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

MSU Oct 17. Amazingly good. 
Minerally, leathery, lots of cedar. Also getting the hint of Turtle Wax polish. I've gotten that once before in a cigar. The other time was in a fresh Alex.


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Be it ever so humble there is no place like home.
> Weather broke in the 80's thank GOD.
> Got some buddies coming over, Took my Son to Manhattan to spend the holiday with his mom.
> Gonna start the last big bash of this summer early.
> After all you only live once.
> Gonna meet everyone down the Bay for seafood, as soon as i finish this.
> Then we are all coming back here for Cards, Cigars, Booze.
> And a long weekend of Debauchery. :grin2:
> Enjoy the holiday all GOD BLESS!


Enjoy the the weekend and Holiday. I remember when I was younger my parents would take me to there friends houses and Pops would play cards till 4 am. Drinking expresso and Sambuca . Never seen a bunch of guys have that much fun. Classic scene that I will remember forever.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A 14 bbf


----------



## BOSSTANK

WABOOM said:


> MSU Oct 17. Amazingly good.
> Minerally, leathery, lots of cedar. Also getting the hint of Turtle Wax polish. I've gotten that once before in a cigar. The other time was in a fresh Alex.


Nothing like smoking a little Turtle Wax haha... I'm trying to imagine that taste... zesty tang maybe?


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pandyboy

Hoyo De Monterey Palmas Extras. Great little stick with some Dalmore 15 and pretzels.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Shaver702

Last one for the night then it's off to bed....well I guess it's morning now so...first one for the day haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

HUHC with a lil over 3 years rest 
May a great Holiday weekend be had by all.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Enjoying the sunshine before the next band of rain.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Trying to fit in with these white trash Alabama fans lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Quickie with a dark ash


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

cracker1397 said:


> Trying to fit in with these white trash Alabama fans lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait for 10/6 GEAUX LSU :vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Punch Coronation & a double of Eagles Rare @ Maverick Saloon in Santa Ynez










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

I was reading a post tonight by @Stinky and he mentioned his first mind blowing cigar moment was When a guy handed him an Opus X from the 90s and the guy said "We don't look at them....We smoke em...light it up and enjoy" Tonight I take that gentleman's advice passed from one brother to another. As this smoke was passed to me from another great brother.
RyJ Wide Churchills courtesy of @Shaver702 thank you for the special smoke on this special weekend.























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'12 JL1 from my Brother Marvin


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJ Petite Church.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Some of you know I kept a small collection of CC’s to have a cigar a few times a year. 

Today seemed like a good day to have my 1st since I stopped. Wife’s away on a women’s camping trip and I just finished up installing a performance modification and tune on my new car. Quiet peaceful day.


----------



## Rondo

'14 m2


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Some of you know I kept a small collection of CC's to have a cigar a few times a year.
> 
> Today seemed like a good day to have my 1st since I stopped. Wife's away on a women's camping trip and I just finished up installing a performance modification and tune on my new car. Quiet peaceful day.


Enjoy Erik.


----------



## Pag#11

JLP Cremas









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Hoyo Palmas


----------



## Shaver702

Pag#11 said:


> I was reading a post tonight by @Stinky and he mentioned his first mind blowing cigar moment was When a guy handed him an Opus X from the 90s and the guy said "We don't look at them....We smoke em...light it up and enjoy" Tonight I take that gentleman's advice passed from one brother to another. As this smoke was passed to me from another great brother.
> RyJ Wide Churchills courtesy of @Shaver702 thank you for the special smoke on this special weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed brother. One of my favorites....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Shaver702 said:


> Hope you enjoyed brother. One of my favorites....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely did ..great smoke

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'11 Fundadores








After thousands of smokes, it's still my favorite.


----------



## greasemonger

Little Lake Hartwell R&R​


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ebnash said:


> Some of you know I kept a small collection of CC's to have a cigar a few times a year.
> 
> Today seemed like a good day to have my 1st since I stopped. Wife's away on a women's camping trip and I just finished up installing a performance modification and tune on my new car. Quiet peaceful day.


Dude, enjoy, IMOP when you do do something that's not good for your body, do 2 others that's better. Cut the sugar and carbs and dont worry about gars.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Pag#11 said:


> JLP Cremas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Just picked up a box and some petites too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

RASS.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

BBF & a local sage beer. Wrapping up a pork butt. Good day so far

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Stogiepuffer said:


> Dude, enjoy, IMOP when you do do something that's not good for your body, do 2 others that's better. Cut the sugar and carbs and dont worry about gars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agreed, it's all about balance but their are other factors at play


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## BOSSTANK

This little twangy stick is extra nice after eating some tangy BBQ ribs


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Morning quickie.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones watching the scattered storms:


----------



## msmith1986

PSD No.4 on the way home.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PMF for round 2 today


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Anniversario:










This is smoking well...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Awake against my will so, it's an HUHC and a cup of death wish.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I brought up a box of Montecristo Media Coronas a couple days ago and have been enjoying them when we have had breaks of mass humidity.









It's finally raining and has cooled down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros. The humidity is back up over 80%. I might have to pipe until it gets below 69%.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a Rass in before the thunderstorms temp dropped 20 degrees thank GOD!

:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Not sure if Molly won't leave my side because of the thunder, or she likes the smell of this Partagas. I'm thinking she's a parti girl.









Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

My little reward for getting the lawn done. Love these little sticks, there like smoking a lime. I bet these would pair well with a Corona beer. Gonna have to try it.


----------



## Matt_21

Rascc


----------



## Rondo

Royal Robusto


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo

‘16 Alex BHK 52


----------



## awk6898

Was a groomsman for my buddy's wedding so I figured the appropriate thing to do was set up a cigar bar... Only saw 5 guys light up, but by midbway through the night ALL of the cigars were gone. I'm really hoping it was from all the guests taking one for later and not from the caterers and crew etc grabbing handfulls.  Oh well. Live and learn.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

awk6898 said:


> Was a groomsman for my buddy's wedding so I figured the appropriate thing to do was set up a cigar bar... Only saw 5 guys light up, but by midbway through the night ALL of the cigars were gone. I'm really hoping it was from all the guests taking one for later and not from the caterers and crew etc grabbing handfulls.  Oh well. Live and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Awesome gesture bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo No.4 that was my first disappointing Monte. Sure I know that these are made in multiple factories and QC can be dodgy. This had too much filler in the end under the cap. After removing some leaves, it was just okay. 

Kind of a bummer as I really have enjoyed these PCs for several years. But one faulty roll isn’t enough to dissuade me from enjoying more. It did come from a 3 pack. I’ve never had a bad boxed Habanos so that says something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

ERDM Choix Supreme (Oct '16) on the first mild day in a few weeks. Smoking perfectly.


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas. I like these a lot.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Not exactly a Yardgar but...


----------



## Westside Threat

Monte3 08 to start the evening










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

HUHC









Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nuff said...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just a good old Partagas Short on the way out the door. Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Robusto


----------



## Kidvegas

2014 Ryj Ex No.3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Churchill.


----------



## cracker1397

Had the crew out for a BBQ today. Cigars all around!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Chillin at the End Zone watching the LSU game


----------



## Westside Threat

Montecarlo with a couple years on it. Didn't like this cigar in the past but age is doing wonders.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Kidvegas

A Superior nightcap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Mag 50 pou jun 13


----------



## Champagne InHand

H.Upmann Royal Robusto courtesy of Rondo. These are fat boys compared to the rest of my robusto. Must be 52 rg.

Tasty though, very mild. Hope he enjoys those PDS4.

















Silly crapatalk. From mid 90s here Friday to low 50s over the weekend and today. All wet and rainy. The squirrels are dining on my wine grapes. In the background. The hound is a worthless guard dog these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> ERDM Choix Supreme (Oct '16) on the first mild day in a few weeks. Smoking perfectly.


How would you describe the flavor of those ERdM? I really like the half coronas these days but have so many larger ones. I still like belicoso for longer smokes but less and less since piping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> Robusto
> 
> View attachment 227528


I know we have a lot of CORO fans but do they justify their price tag?

Just wondering. I might pick one up in TO next time I'm up there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:










Hope that all of you gentlemen on the east coast stay safe!


----------



## Pag#11

Partagas short such a great smoke.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> I know we have a lot of CORO fans but do they justify their price tag?


Hi, Dave. I bought this box a couple years ago and don't remember what I paid. The money is gone and apparently it was just burning a hole at the time, so I'd say, "yes, worth every penny". 
It was the perfect size and delicious, as a Cohiba should be.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

BOSSTANK said:


>


Great pic

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

POSTED to wrong thread.
Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

kacey said:


> COHIBA glad I got this for free. Started poor and got worse until I put it out. Draw was like sucking a blizzard through a plastic stir stick. Taste was burnt cigar transitioning to burnt rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


There is nothing worse than when u think you're about to partake in a nice stick and it turns out like that. Stories like that keep me from buying high end CCs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A couple over the last few days. Herfed with some friends on Sunday and had my first Bolivar Lusiadas Portugal RE. I was pleasantly surprised. Solid bolivar flavor and strength. Really enjoyed it:



Today was a 2007 Partagas SDC No.2 that was sublime. This will be missed as I am down to my last 10 er:


----------



## Kidvegas

Gotta love Partagas!

Thanks again @knilas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

No pics, but a 2012 PSD4...tasty.


----------



## kacey

cracker1397 said:


> There is nothing worse than when u think you're about to partake in a nice stick and it turns out like that. Stories like that keep me from buying high end CCs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I was not paying enough attention to crapatalk. Posted to the wrong thread that was a non-CC


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> How would you describe the flavor of those ERdM? I really like the half coronas these days but have so many larger ones. I still like belicoso for longer smokes but less and less since piping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never been that good on details and don't quite recall but it had a medium robust flavor with a little sweetness and leathery taste but not real twang.


----------



## Rabidawise

A little snack while the wife is cat napping on vacation.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CORO and a Coke after dinner walking down the Bay peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

PCE just a great cigar every time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Ride home smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Nov 15 PMF


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short while fixing my buddies tail lights peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Romeo Wide aged 2 Years. Have not smoked a Habano in over 6 months!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A corona custom roll, a craft beer (Brown Ale) and the new laptop rig!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Cuaba Salomones.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Closing the night out!










Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Alex Piramide


----------



## Pag#11

WABOOM said:


> Alex Piramide


Beautiful looking stick. I should of grabbed a few when I had the chance...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Matt_21

Partagas short from oct 14


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 227952


What's your age on those? I'm waiting impatiently for mine to age into their price category.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trinis Reyes. I can’t believe the difference that 65 rH and 61-63rH does. 

I can’t believe how good these are. 

Why can some NCs be great at 69rH and yet 62ish rH rocks for CCs. I could go on impaired rambling, but it’s Friday night. Just a great smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Another EX No.3 damn these are good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Kidvegas said:


> Another EX No.3 damn these are good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right with you buddy. This one is from 2010. The last box of these smoked so tight I nearly had a cerebral aneurysm. On the advice of @bpegler (not to me personally but on a thread), I lowered the RH of my humi to 62% and Wow! these are perfect. Great RyJ twang too in my opinion. Cheers!


----------



## Rondo

Champagne InHand said:


> What's your age on those?


I don't own anything from after 2014. 
This box is from the main Upmann factory, LUB, and is dated ENE 14.


----------



## Westside Threat

Champagne InHand said:


> What's your age on those? I'm waiting impatiently for mine to age into their price category.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents PLPC Iced coffee peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Coffee and a Parti Short.


----------



## UBC03

A cheapie while on my meatball run..

Thanks for the advice @Rondo .. Think I like you better than the guy that taught my anger management classes..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

UBC03 said:


> A cheapie while on my meatball run..
> 
> Thanks for the advice @Rondo .. Think I like you better than the guy that taught my anger management classes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/quote @Rondo gave you advice on the Quintero? ? I thought Rondo would rather not smoke then to smoke a short filler Habano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

The Modus is the best cigar accessory invention ever... love it.


----------



## Rondo

Pag#11 said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cheapie while on my meatball run..
> 
> Thanks for the advice @Rondo .. Think I like you better than the guy that taught my anger management classes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/quote @Rondo gave you advice on the Quintero? ? I thought Rondo would rather not smoke then to smoke a short filler Habano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I'd advise someone to smok a Quint is if they've never had one, or already like them.
> Please don't confuse that with a recommendation.
> Short fillers are my goto cargars, Parodi and Nat Sherman Petite Maduro.
Click to expand...


----------



## Randy956

H Upmann mag 46
Pre trip smoke. Ireland here we come!


----------



## Randy956

Quality control isn't a core competency for Cuban cigars. Sad to say. This is a construction issue affecting taste. 








The seco, binder, wrapper are burning hotter and ahead of the core tobacco. Damn.


----------



## Piper

Have a great trip to Ireland, @Randy956.

Choix Supreme. Smoking much better at 62%RH.


----------



## Westside Threat

Gigondas with four years on it. Wrapper is dead sexy and the cigar is smoking like a dream, which isn't always the case (scroll up two posts).

Paired with Carlsbad Raceway IPA. Keep dry Southeast, will send some of this sunshine your way.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Pag#11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I'd advise someone to smok a Quint is if they've never had one, or already like them.
> Please don't confuse that with a recommendation.
> Short fillers are my goto cargars, Parodi and Nat Sherman Petite Maduro.
> 
> 
> 
> The advice was to calm down and have a smoke.. Not smoke a quint..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## UBC03

Pag#11 said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cheapie while on my meatball run..
> 
> Thanks for the advice @Rondo .. Think I like you better than the guy that taught my anger management classes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/quote @Rondo gave you advice on the Quintero? ? I thought Rondo would rather not smoke then to smoke a short filler Habano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own.. I'll take a Quint over most 8$ NCs any day of the week.. Especially if I'm only gonna smoke half and pitch the rest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Short on a lovely Saturday evening.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a beautiful Sunday Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

'15 Super Partagas


----------



## MrCrowley39

Partagas short with the morning coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## UBC03

Haven't had one odd these in a month of Sundays.. Thanks @poppajon75









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Some smoke what they like, some smoke what they can afford

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer

This^^^^









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Some actually like em.. Not a sit around the fire pondering life kinda cigar, but they have their niche.


Scotchpig said:


> Some smoke what they like, some smoke what they can afford
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

UBC03 said:


> Some actually like em.. Not a sit around the fire pondering life kinda cigar, but they have their niche.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I like em, and can afford them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scotchpig said:


> I like em, and can afford them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got those and jlps stacked like cord wood.. "what, you don't smoke but wanna try a Cuban. Here ya go."

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

JL4 & Bloody Shiraz. Wrapper is having some issues which I'm attempting to glue










Sent from the Westside


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PMF with a cup o joe!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

First 3 puffs were a blast of milk chocolate.

Edit to add: NEED REST!
I was just curious to try one. The rest will go down for a long nap.


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Haven't had one odd these in a month of Sundays.. Thanks @poppajon75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hope it treated you well brother.

Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

Enjoyed these despite the Packer's loss.

Edit: Pic not coming through-RASS and Party Mille Fluer


----------



## Champagne InHand

H.Upmann Royal Robusto. Sipping sweet tea and watching the dog outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its Maduro Monday over on the NC thread, no Maduros so i came to the dark side with this BBF


----------



## apollo

HUHC—brilliant.


----------



## BOSSTANK

ROTT


----------



## ScottyB

My first post here, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne.


----------



## Kidvegas

ScottyB said:


> My first post here, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne.


Nice Seegar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ScottyB said:


> My first post here, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne.


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hope you enjoy it!


Absolutely!, and thanks again!


----------



## protekk

Had a few good ones this weekend. First a 2015 Diplomaticos No. 2:



Then a Trinidad vigia from last years Secret Santa for the giants game. It's going to be a long year


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Partagas curtesy of @JimOD, don't have much info on this one other than it's a 5x42 ? And I've had it since December 2016
I didn't dig the caliper out so I'm just guessing on the rg.


----------



## BOSSTANK

A little over 4 years rest on this one...


----------



## Pag#11

Winding down a great day at Legoland with a 2015 HUHC .





































Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Deliciously salty and smokey. 
Perfect with sweet black iced coffee. 
Thanks @curmudgeonista


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Quint that my Buddy Dom snuck over the boarder while in Canada at the Casino.
Thanks Big Dom!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I think it only fair i smoke it while picking up tires for his Classic Buick.


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think it only fair i smoke it while picking up tires for his Classic Buick.


Yo Brooklyn Happy Birthday --Tone you better dig deep for that birthday smoke..Not sure why but i thought your day was the 29th---i would have made sure to blast ya with my rg gun today .Hopefully some brothers can help me out with that...........


----------



## protekk

LAst nights smoke. I still love these. Good construction, great flavor and typical SP saltiness:


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Birthday @TonyBrooklyn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC. But with excessive humidity and wind the last few days, some challenges keeping the burn straight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Happy birthday @TonyBrooklyn all the Best Pal.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Man its hot/humid out today


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones at an Atlanta hotel flying to Scottsdale tomorrow morning:


----------



## Rondo

'11 Sig VI








Happy Birthday, Tony B!!!


----------



## Gumby-cr

PLPC this morning.


----------



## talisker10

BOSSTANK said:


> A little over 4 years rest on this one...


Never had one. How does it compare to an epi 2?


----------



## BOSSTANK

talisker10 said:


> Never had one. How does it compare to an epi 2?


I duno, never had an epi 2


----------



## GOT14U

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Cimarrones at an Atlanta hotel flying to Scottsdale tomorrow morning:


What brings you to the Phoenix area?

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Birthday @TonyBrooklyn
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Pag#11 said:


> Happy birthday @TonyBrooklyn all the Best Pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks Fellas:vs_cool: I must admit i stopped counting after 50 no sense in getting depressed:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> '11 Sig VI
> 
> View attachment 228330
> 
> Happy Birthday, Tony B!!!


Thanks Ron!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out with a Petite #2.
Sorry guys i am using a back up phone .
My other phone croaked this one has an issue with the camera.
Trying to hold out till November i get a free upgrade.
Gotta cut corners more money for SEEGARS!:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Broke out one of good sticks... its a good day! 
Getting AT&T Fiber installed on my street. You can see the orange spool in the background. They started yesterday.

Ive been stuck with crappy, very slow satellite Hughes net internet for 3 years out here in the country. Well not anymore, fiber straight to the house. Will be super fast.


----------



## Alrightdriver

My first Monte, though I'm not sure which one. This smoke courtesy of @JtAv8tor I believe. Finishing the first 3rd now, very good so far. Twang.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> My first Monte, though I'm not sure which one. This smoke courtesy of @JtAv8tor I believe. Finishing the first 3rd now, very good so far. Twang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


My review of this smoke....









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

GOT14U said:


> What brings you to the Phoenix area?
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


My wife has a conference next week in Scottsdale, so we're here a few days early to enjoy Arizona. We love this beautiful state! Probably spending the day in Sedona tomorrow.

We usually visit about once a year. We rotate between Flagstaff, Scottsdale, and Tucson for our home base. So it's Scottsdale this year.

I wouldn't mind retiring here, but my wife probably loves Tennessee too much.

Edit: We had dinner at Don & Carlie's, a great traditional steakhouse here in Scottsdale tonight. If you love ribeyes, the smallest they serve is 20oz. Aged 4 weeks.

My eyes are slowly popping out.

After dinner, another Reynaldo custom:










The massive steak and cigar is a religious experience.


----------



## Kidvegas

ROTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

talisker10 said:


> Never had one. How does it compare to an epi 2?





BOSSTANK said:


> I duno, never had an epi 2


However I have had a Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial and it was my favorite.


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros ROTT not something I do often.
Definitely worth it this time.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

WOW! I'm really bummed I only got a 10 count of these. After the first third it turned into an outstanding cigar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## -Stinky-

First post in here. A well rested 11' Imperiales. Just about time to enjoy the rest of them now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Survived surgery this morning. Celebrated with an MMC. Blustery day here and 90F but humidity is under 65rH. 

Delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Cliff dwellings









Red rock country









Montecristo 80 Aniversario

A great day in Arizona!


----------



## Rabidawise

Tasty little things!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Kidvegas

Morning crack snack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Iced D&D Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

898 courtesy of brother @Rondo . 
WOW!!!! This is an outstanding cigar right now. Sweet 'n sour cedar. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## protekk

Ramon Allones Allones Extra last night. I really enjoy these. To me they are strong and full flavored tobacco. I know these have had mixed reviews from the get go but I am glad I have a handful left:


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Survived surgery this morning. Celebrated with an MMC. Blustery day here and 90F but humidity is under 65rH.
> 
> Delicious.


I hope it's a good sign that you were able to celebrate with a cigar after undergoing surgery.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mississippi River


----------



## bpegler

Hiking in the Sonoran Desert this morning:










Enjoying an Alex Prince this evening:


----------



## Westside Threat

Double Edmundo & Apple Estate 12. This box is finally turning the corner (ELU Jun 15)










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJ Ex3 on a beautifully cool Sunday morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite #2 on this fine Sunday morning GOD'S Day. Peace to all have a blessed day.
With my Girlfriend's phone snapped a couple of pics of one i smoked yesterday ROTT.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Smoked a few yesterday. Couple pmfs..

Took a bunch to the golf outing, handed out a bunch. Drank more than I'm used to drinking but I know everyone had a great time and enjoyed the smokes and the company. Myself included.

It was nice to see the guys NOT talking about work. FOR ONCE

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'11 Sig IV


----------



## UBC03

Had this little guy running errands around town.. Can't shake this cold.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Stepping to the dark side this evening! 2016 CoRo and 3 year old Havana Club w/lime.


----------



## Rondo

PrePats RASS


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Stepping to the dark side this evening! 2016 CoRo and 3 year old Havana Club w/lime.
> View attachment 228616


Very nice. That ashtray is a beaut! Think I know where you got it. :wink2:


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stepping to the dark side this evening! 2016 CoRo and 3 year old Havana Club w/lime.
> View attachment 228616
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. That ashtray is a beaut! Think I know where you got it. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
Click to expand...

indeed, rude of me not to tag our master craftsman @Rabidawise in the post!


----------



## WABOOM

ROTT. Wonderful little cigar.


----------



## greasemonger

Magnum 46. For research...


----------



## bpegler

Love the closed foot on the Reynaldo Custom:










After the flame :


----------



## Rabidawise

First MMC, ROTT.....you know, for science! Right @Dran?


----------



## Dran

Hope its a successful experiment!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Serie A & Hollister - Orange Blossom Special










Sent from the Westside


----------



## cracker1397

Quickie before bed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH PUNCH While putting new tires on the Lincoln.
I am glad to say these are once again one of my favorite sticks. Sweet Bread, Molasses, Twang, and cinnamon, are the main impressions. :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying the heck out of this gifted CoRo. Thanks dran. 

Crapatalk isn’t allowing photo upload. Perfect burn. Graham cracker heaven with the perfect salty twang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A few regular production this weekend. First a 2015 Partagas 898. These are turning the corner and will be sublime in another year or two. They are in my top 5 for sure.



Then a 2014 SLR Serie A after cleaning the yard these will be missed when they are gone.


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:










If you're interested in a premium Havana, I think that these are worth considering. Imho, smoking as well as the recent Cohibas.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## BOSSTANK

Back to back tonight...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PL Panatela with some coffee










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Champagne InHand

So I took a Connie A from the 65rH tupperdor and it was very loose. I had mistakingly pulled this from my box thinking it was an RR. I didn't realize until after cutting that this wasn't an RR. Cracks began showing all over on a very thin wrapper followed by it flaming off quickly.

This mess is what is left. A binder coming apart like there is no vegetable gum at all in the stick. Taste wise it isn't bad but what could cause this. I know in my box which is about 63rH sticks tighten up and burn just fine. Could it really be just that fraction of humidity? I'm very disappointed.

I'm hoping that in 2 weeks the others I pulled will tighten up.

This happened to my first Edmundo I smoked too soon out of the 65rH boveda controlled tupperdor.

I just don't get it. I know wrappers for 2015 and 2016 can be thin but this is ridiculous.

Just $hit for a $16/stick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Preacher reminded me i still had a few of these left so broke this out for my after lunch smoke, for a "cheap and cheerfull" this is smoking great


----------



## bpegler

Another Reynaldo:


----------



## Pag#11

JLP Cremas on my way to work. 
When expectations are low you have nothing to lose.










Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

MMC and coffee lunch break!


----------



## Black Six

Birthday smoke last night. I've had this box for a few years. They're starting to get pretty good.


----------



## Pag#11

Black Six said:


> Birthday smoke last night. I've had this box for a few years. They're starting to get pretty good.


Happy birthday. Smoke looks killer.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

a RASS before the storm


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Another PUNCH-PUNCH The tires are finally on the rims just gotta tighten the Lug Nuts.. Took two damn days to get them. It appears White Walls are a special order item these days._:vs_mad:

:vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas 
Finally cooling down this evening









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trini Reyes. Pulled some different sticks from the basement tupperdors. I’m looking forward to them drying out and our ambient humidity to drop below 70. We have been above 85 for the past 36 hours. 


I’m already tiring of this damp musty Fall weather. I guess it beats the snows and ice that are coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Had to try one of the RASS during lunch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Mower maintenance time...


----------



## Kidvegas

Super RA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Enjoying a PSD4 at the Ga hunt camp. Weather is so much nicer here than it is in Orlando. You Georgia boys have got it good lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'13 Grandioso


----------



## Champagne InHand

VR famoso. The humidity outside finally made it burst at the final inch. 

It’s truly disheartening. I’ll have to Puff on some NCs that can take a bit more humidity or just keep piping until the first freeze or the wet lake air breezes go away for a bit. 

Moss is thriving everywhere much to my chagrin. I hate the stuff. It lives through everything between my cobblestones. Not even chlorine does much other than stunting it into hibernation until the next rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Por Larranga Pantelas courtesy of @akpreacherplayz. 
New cigar stand courtesy of 1 of are noob's @PanzaVerde .
These stands are so cool. More info and pictures soon. I thank both of you guys for making my Thursday evening a lil more enjoyable.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> Por Larranga Pantelas courtesy of @akpreacherplayz.
> New cigar stand courtesy of 1 of are noob's @PanzaVerde .
> These stands are so cool. More info and pictures soon. I thank both of you guys for making my Thursday evening a lil more enjoyable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Nice stand!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## protekk

Mur 13 Partagas Serie E No.2. DAmn fine cigar for Thursday Night FOotball. Strong and rich with some sweet cedar notes and perfect construction. These are one of my favorites:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

So good!










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Kidvegas

Early morning treat. Partagas PCE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Forgot to post last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 Coronation









This was the "A" label in the @curmudgeonista blind tasting. 
Thanks for turning me on to these, Jack:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC last night and a Partagas Presidente today while watching English Premier League this morning.

Lovely cigar.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Reyes in the late afternoon rays.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I smoked a Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios. I probably shouldn’t have as a headache was setting in. Still an enjoyable smoke. Much more classic Maduro flavors than when I bought 2 boxes about 2 years back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

RG Perla from June 2013.
These were a bit hit or miss, but this one is definitely a hit.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## WABOOM

Celebrating finally having a heated & insulated garage to smoke in. This is a big deal for me in Minnesota. This morning is 40°F outside. 
Cohiba IV courtesy of @bobbya08 . 
Thank you. This is great tasting cigar.


----------



## Pag#11

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a good stick. Always loved the band. Glad they haven't changed it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

WABOOM said:


> Celebrating finally having a heated & insulated garage to smoke in. This is a big deal for me in Minnesota. This morning is 40°F outside.
> Cohiba IV courtesy of @bobbya08 .
> Thank you. This is great tasting cigar.


That's awesome brother! Glad you're enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

GOt a couple in yesterday while working around the house. First was a 2017 Juanita Lancero.Strong tobacco taste with some cedar notes this one started strong and mellowed just a bit as I smoked it:



Then a RG 88 after news it was smoking well and it did not disappoint. Only drawbavk was the draw was a bit snug as I got into the cigar. Paired with a Mikeller-Thin Man -BArrier collab "See Delight" stout:


----------



## Rondo

Montecarlo


----------



## Gummy Jones

Been too long


----------



## Piper

Exhibicion No. 3.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks @Matt_21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Cohiba Robusto aged over a year. Need I say more? Nope!


----------



## protekk

A 2011 Upmann SIr Winston and a pint of Hoofhearted "Tickling the ivories for giants football. THe SW is a top 3 cigar for me. Perfect construction as shown by the "dimple" and smoke production and a perfect draw. Sweet cedar and chocolate notes. The Winnie is a classic cigar that never disappoints:


----------



## talisker10

Sipping on my first coro. I'm impressed at the depth of flavor this has. Spice, subtle sweetness, nutty, earth, milk coffee. Very nice after a long day. A definite repeat buy.










Excellent construction  and great draw btw.


----------



## Olecharlie

Forgotten how good these are!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick while repairing the A/C on my buddies Impala i know its October but he lives in Miami.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

For some reason the picture didn't post.


----------



## Hickorynut

Bolivar PC courtesy of @curmudgeonista...I'd forgotten how good these were ( back in the day). Thank you for the trip down memory lane. Don't remember this being so floral??









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

RG Perla From @TexaSmoke! Thanks Tyson!


----------



## Pag#11

HUHC while watching the game. 
Seems like it's Habanos monday with @Olecharlie @Hickorynut and @Dran stopping by. Grab a seat guys drinks are on me. Clouds are rolling in to the LA skyline. Haven't seen clouds in months. Pray for rain.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC on this cold, wet day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Pag#11 said:


> HUHC while watching the game.
> Seems like it's Habanos monday with @Olecharlie @Hickorynut and @Dran stopping by. Grab a seat guys drinks are on me. Clouds are rolling in to the LA skyline. Haven't seen clouds in months. Pray for rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Rain is coming, hurricane off the coast of Baja. Rain is good but its a really bad time for it in the wine grape world. Right now is not the time for grapes to be swelling due to extra water.


----------



## skipper469

Technically I smoked it this past weekend, but I couldn't post until now. Siglo I ROTT and it was amazingly good! Much different smoke than the Maduro profile I lean to in NC's. I'm impressed and get the allure of CC's ; or at least I did by trying this stick. I want to get some Siglo IV and Robusto to try now too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know its getting colder damn it winter around the corner.
Partagas Short Coffee black Brooklyn Bagel with all the trimmings.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Yeah I'm drinking.


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know its getting colder damn it winter around the corner.
> Partagas Short Coffee black Brooklyn Bagel with all the trimmings.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Time to head south Tony, then you can change your Puff name to Boca Tony or Miami Tony . Lol.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Rondo said:


> View attachment 229292
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm drinking.


LMAO, just had to break your stones bro! Enjoy the smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Quickie before heading out for another night shift. HUHC for the win...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cohiba Exquisito straight off the truck.

What great thin smokes. Just rolled a year ago. But they taste great for such a tiny ring gauge.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BRC on a rainy NE evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

PMF









Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas

poppajon75 said:


> PMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


Great seeing you enjoying a smoke John.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Kidvegas said:


> Great seeing you enjoying a smoke John.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always great to enjoy one brother. Think, we're technically herfing. Same time, just different states 

Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## poppajon75

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know its getting colder damn it winter around the corner.
> Partagas Short Coffee black Brooklyn Bagel with all the trimmings.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


You know there's always rooms down here in the winter.... You wouldn't have to drink that "iced coffee" when it's 20°up there 

Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## GOT14U

All these people that have these Johnny's are killing me! thats what I would smoke if I could....but a HUHC will have to do 


asmartbull said:


> Johnny OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TexaSmoke

GOT14U said:


> All these people that have these Johnny's are killing me! thats what I would smoke if I could....but a HUHC will have to do


I am assuming it takes an actual trip to the motherland to get those.


----------



## GOT14U

TexaSmoke said:


> I am assuming it takes an actual trip to the motherland to get those.


I think so, that is one big reason why I'm trying to plan a trip for next year! Makes a simple fella like me go crazy!

Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## skipper469

My first HUHC nearly ROTT. Man what a tasty little bastard! I see these little fellas disappearing quick. I finally found an excuse to buy a Modus tool.


HTML:


----------



## Pag#11

skipper469 said:


> My first HUHC nearly ROTT. Man what a tasty little bastard! I see these little fellas disappearing quick. I finally found an excuse to buy a Modus tool.
> 
> 
> HTML:


Those maybe the darkest HUHC I ever seen. Enjoy them.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very nice!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite montie #2 coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH_PUNCH while putting a new high performance exhaust on the Lincoln.
After all I did rebuild the motor to H.O specs its only right.
I can officially say the Town Car is a completed restoration.
Except for a few nicks and dings from inconsiderate people in parking lots.
I believe i will keep it original for now least ways!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'03 RYJ Ex4


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Kidvegas

Ryj Petite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Rafael Gonzalez Perla on this cool Los Angeles evening.
Courtesy of my friend @TexaSmoke thanks Tyson been wanting to try these.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Hope it was a good one. I had one that fell a bit flat a few weeks ago. Kinda disappointing.


Pag#11 said:


> Rafael Gonzalez Perla on this cool Los Angeles evening.
> Courtesy of my friend @TexaSmoke thanks Tyson been wanting to try these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee whites and ham.
Breakfast of champions :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

HUHC crack stick, and death wish for breakfast. I'm not awake enough yet to work my camera. May need a second cup to actually pry my eyes fully open today. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chewing on a Montie #2 :vs_laugh:


----------



## TCstr8

RA 898









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Burning brush...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked a crack stick while running errands earlier. 
Thanks @Piper


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas Thanks @curmudgeonista for recommended these . This maybe my top cheep n cheerful. TGIF









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
T.G.I.F. :vs_cool:
Stuck on these Shorts man what a bang for the buck!
Excuse the dirty hands gonna take a few days for it to all come off.
Its been a long week peace to all!


----------



## Champagne InHand

The nun of a tasty H.Upmann Royal Robusto. It doesn't look great at the nub but I just finished running after the FedEx truck. I'm not used to running, especially with boots and my dog. The cigar suffered a bit as I clenched having no free hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pag#11 said:


> Vegueros Mananitas Thanks @*curmudgeonista* for recommended these . This maybe my top cheep n cheerful. TGIF


I could've sworn it was the Tapados I recommended. :ask:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Aged 4 years & Delicious


----------



## Slowpokebill

Party Short with morning coffee


----------



## Shaver702

HDM Anejados '07

A mellow and very smooth smoke.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

14 BBF Very nice it is


----------



## apollo

Had a delicious two year old D4. Perfect construction-nuanced and well blended flavors of leather, nuts, cocoa, earth and spice-could not ask for more.


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Custom roll to start the day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Party Short with morning coffee


You Party Whore you! :vs_laugh:
As always great pic Bill!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took my sweetheart out to Lugers last night.
My GOD i am still full what a meal.
Showers on the way there Montie Edmundo to help me pass the truck LOL


----------



## Slowpokebill

Fall is here in Utah. We got snow on the ridge above the house. Last night it was in the 40s out on the porch. I love it this time of year.

It was PLP night.


----------



## Dual-500

^^^ I have a business trip up there to Hill AFB the first week in November. One of my favorite places to go without a doubt. I always stay in Ogden, the Wasatch mountains are beautiful. And the guys that work at Hill are fabulous people to be around. Been there many times over the past 20 years. Lot's of weekend trips down to Las Vegas and back to Ogden on Sunday afternoon for work on Monday.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Must be nice, Bill. It was in the mid 90s here yesterday. Texas didn't get the memo that summer is over.


Slowpokebill said:


> Fall is here in Utah. We got snow on the ridge above the house. Last night it was in the 40s out on the porch. I love it this time of year.
> 
> It was PLP night.


----------



## Matt_21

RYJ Belicoso
Thanks @Scotchpig


----------



## Scotchpig

Matt_21 said:


> RYJ Belicoso
> 
> Thanks @Scotchpig


Happy Thanksgiving brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Scotchpig said:


> Happy Thanksgiving brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Scott. 
I hope you have a good long weekend.


----------



## Westside Threat

An exceptional Bolivar #1 ULA May 15










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BOSSTANK

Lets GEAUX LSU !!!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

"EL" Majestuosos. This is a fascinating cigar:


----------



## Piper

BBF watching Yankees Red Sox.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scotchpig said:


> Happy Thanksgiving brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Matt_21 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Scott.
> I hope you have a good long weekend.


Thanksgiving its not even Halloween yet!
You guys must be feeling no pain!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took the Lincoln out today.
A classic car deserves a classic Seegar!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## mata777

'13 Quintero Favoritos and a side of Sam Adams October Fest. One of my favorite 30 min smokes when siting in designated smoking areas and can't enjoy a nicer smoke. Enjoy the rest of the weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Leaving for Brunch with some friends. Cohiba Lancero to keep me company.
Please Enjoy this beautiful day GOD'S Day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Circa 2011









I've been looking to justify smoking one of my favorites and I was part of a very special event at work late last night. 
Yeah, I'm often a jerk, but sincerely, I wish you all Blessed lives.


----------



## Pag#11

Rondo said:


> Circa 2011
> 
> View attachment 229662
> 
> 
> I've been looking to justify smoking one of my favorites and I was part of a very special event at work late last night.
> Yeah, I'm often a jerk, but sincerely, I wish you all Blessed lives.


I wouldn't go as far as jerk. I figure you are just set in your ways and to old to change now. (Not in a bad way ) You remind me of my Uncle Nick. Not a jerk just stubborn. You tell it the way you see it and if the person doesn't like it .... oh well don't join a forum or ask a question. I respect your knowledge and your assortment of of very nice sticks.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Rondo, you mis-spelled masshole!!! Not sure what the event was, but just the mention of it seems like it was awesome, especially given your profession.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> Circa 2011
> 
> View attachment 229662
> 
> 
> I've been looking to justify smoking one of my favorites and I was part of a very special event at work late last night.
> Yeah, I'm often a jerk, but sincerely, I wish you all Blessed lives.


Ron, I've never known you to be a jerk. A wise-cracker, yes, but not a jerk... though sometimes just wise and other times... :grin2:

[insert on-topic comment below]
No pics, but weekend smokes for me so far have been:

'14 BRC
"11 SCdlH La Fuerza
'16 Vegueros Tapados

Every one a jewel!


----------



## Ender1553

Enjoyed a quick cigar while watching the UFC prelims last night









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

SLRA & a little rum










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RyJ Churchill after martinis, nice bottle of pinot noir and dinner with friends. Life is good—today! Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Champagne InHand

VR Famoso. Pretty good down to the last third were the cool humidity started to take its toll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Another busy one for me.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Columbus Day here in New York. The fog has burned off, the sun is shining but high humidity. But I decided to try an H.Upmann Magnum 50.

So far so good. I did lightly wet the wrapper and the burn thus far is clean. The taste is on the mild side but great nonetheless.

Enjoy your day gents. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ughh. Hurricane Michael is thrashing on our favorite tobacco growing region. I hope the harvest was completed. Sadness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Champagne InHand said:


> Ughh. Hurricane Michael is thrashing on our favorite tobacco growing region. I hope the harvest was completed. Sadness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm probably wrong, but I believe they don't even plant until late October/early November.


----------



## Matt_21

RASCC before oyr chili thankgsving supper


----------



## Olecharlie

Didn't enjoy this stick, just out of my wheelhouse!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

H. Upmann Half Corona. HUHC 
Finally cooling down out West. Fall is in the air. If the palm trees only changed colors I'd be without a complaint.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

A little RGP (pun intended) after getting the necessities loaded up, and my bug out bag for work ready. Hopefully this porch I've smoked so many good cigars on will be here after it passes through.









Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


----------



## Pag#11

poppajon75 said:


> A little RGP (pun intended) after getting the necessities loaded up, and my bug out bag for work ready. Hopefully this porch I've smoked so many good cigars on will be here after it passes through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


Stay safe our friend .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 Upmann Petit Corona - Might be the best cigar I've smoked all year.

Forgot to take a pic, but but you all know what they look like anyway. So for your viewing pleasure instead, here's what it looked like when I tried to smoke a Gurkha a while back...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> A little RGP (pun intended) after getting the necessities loaded up, and my bug out bag for work ready. Hopefully this porch I've smoked so many good cigars on will be here after it passes through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the puff cigar lounge.


My prayers are with all that are in harms way.
GOD BLESS you all!
:amen::amen::amen::amen::amen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting for a customer getting ready to MV-50 out a car.
Finally starting to pick up.
The economy that is.
An old friend to keep me company.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 Vigia


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC. First one I have ever had that was plugged at the rear. But with some prodding with the Modus and it was as good as it should have been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the risk of being redundant :vs_laugh:
Another PUNCH-PUNCH while getting tires on the 62 Buick Car carrier picks it up tomorrow.
I can't keep my hands off of them spectacular.
And to think i had all but given up on them.
After The 07, 08, 09 production blend change.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 BBF from my friend Marvin.








Makes me wanna say, "Go Spartans!"


----------



## protekk

A '15 Sancho Belicosos the other night around the fire:



yesterday was a 2010 Bolivar Coronas Extra. Still going strong:


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas Smoked 4 or 5 of these and they all have been very consistent in quality and personal gratification.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this guy from @asmartbull to celebrate what will probably be our last truly warm evening... very tasty!


----------



## mata777

Enjoying this beautiful Midwestern night with an '09 Monte #4. What a smoke, solid 91 in my book! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Car carrier supposed to be here by 7:30 A.M.
Me and my buddy Montie just passing the time.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Exquisito while sitting on the front step watching the dog. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch- Punch while washing the vehicles :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Crack Stick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Quai D'Orsay corona with a cup of Kona,


----------



## protekk

Had a '16 Party prez with some Moustache DIPA last night. I love these and have a hard time keeping my hands off them, my '14's are good but these are great partagas flavor med-strong and rich tobacco taste:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

It just called my name tonight! @Olecharlie thx









Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## Dran

GOT14U said:


> It just called my name tonight! @Olecharlie thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the poor-shack!


nice looking Peso!


----------



## TexaSmoke

It's been a terribly long week at work. Treating myself to a few fingers of Gentleman Jack and a fantastic looking cigar. Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada 2005 Petit Piramide.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Jose L Piedra Cremas while watching the Giants game. 45 days in the Humidor have surprisingly helped these. TGIF tomorrow cause I am totally worn out.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short black coffee heading out for the weekend.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaver702

Thanks to @Pag#11! Great smoke!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Shaver702 said:


> Thanks to @Pag#11! Great smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your welcome, glad you enjoyed it.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Yesterday and today
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RA Superior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How these smoking, Mr Hog?


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

5 of these from oct2010 with some good friends


----------



## UBC03

Had this spicy lil guy, while I was out running around yesterday.. I always forget how much I like these.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Parti Short
Everybody have a fun and safe Sunday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

These arrived yesterday escaped the hands of the customs man.
Made it safely to Brooklyn.
I gotta say Thank you JESUS for this blessing AMEN.
Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

Last nights treat was a 2012 BBF with some Threes Brewing IPA. There is a reason these cigars are in my top 5 and possibly top 3. A rich cigar with plenty of body and med-full to full strength. Notes of chocolate and toasted tobacco these are winners:


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex3 while huddled around the fire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Montecristo Edmundo and a DOUBLE DOG IPA! :vs_cool:_


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Hoyo De petit robusto courtesy of "The One and Only" @TexaSmoke 
Great lil smoke for sure. Glad I have 2 more from another Botl. Thanks Tyson . Excellent smoke at $7.00








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Hoyo De petit robusto courtesy of "The One and Only" @TexaSmoke
> Great lil smoke for sure. Glad I have 2 more from another Botl. Thanks Tyson . Excellent smoke at $7.00
> View attachment 230186
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Glad you liked it. One of my current favorites at the price point.


----------



## Westside Threat

Petite Edmundo and a delicious beer to wrap the week.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I'm in love with these... for the more experienced CC'ers - what else should I try in this profile?









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The coffee is large hot and black the cigar is Partagas and Short.
Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

MMC and EZ Masquerade to start off this lovely Sunday* morning!







*pronounced Monday to those who work a regular shift.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bird-Dog

SoCal Gunner said:


> I'm in love with these... for the more experienced CC'ers - what else should I try in this profile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


H. Upmann Mag46 or any of several Montecristos such as the Petit No.2.


----------



## Alrightdriver

curmudgeonista said:


> H. Upmann Mag46 or any of several Montecristos such as the Petit No.2.


 Good to know, I have a 46 that I haven't got to yet to get an idea. Aren't the vegueros on the cheap and cheerful side? I've been trying to decide what my next cc grab would be.. it's why I always enjoy the cheap and cheerful, or the best bang for bucks threads.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

A Cohiba EL14 courtesy of @bpegler . Thanks for the smoke and company my friend!


----------



## Pag#11

@bpegler is one of the forums Cuban cigar masters. Had to be a great day. Those Reynaldo Cimarrones are beautiful looking sticks, I would imagine the flavor is great also. When I make it to Cuba that is all I am grabbing custom rolls.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alrightdriver said:


> Good to know, I have a 46 that I haven't got to yet to get an idea. Aren't the vegueros on the cheap and cheerful side? I've been trying to decide what my next cc grab would be.. it's why I always enjoy the cheap and cheerful, or the best bang for bucks threads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I don't think Vegueros are necessarily meant to be a "cheap & cheerful". If they've developed that reputation it's for 2 main reasons IMO.

First, since they're packed in 16's instead of 25's the buy-in is low, making them seem cheaper than they actually are. Take the Tapados, for example, with a typical "normal" price of about $6.25 apiece when buying by the box. HSA essentially calls them a "fat petit corona" (mareva gruesa). I think of them as a short coronas gordas. Either way, compared to a typical mareva at about $5.00 or a CG going for $8.00-ish, $6.25 seems about par for the Tapados' size in a premium CC. But, with 16 in a box (actually tin or 4x4) they may seem cheap when you compare to the box price of something else packed by 25.

The second reason is a bit more esoteric. It's that you can find priced even lower pretty easily. But why, if they're not intended to be a budget cigar? HSA replaced old Vegueros blend and vitolas with an all new line-up in 2014 and I don't think they've caught on a quickly as was hoped. Blame it on the older blend's lackluster reputation. Blame it on CC enthusiasts being traditionalists who are resistant to new marcas (think Vegueros, Cuaba, SCdlH, and maybe VR, all started in the late 1990's) unless they have a good story behind them (think Cohiba, Trinidad, and to some degree VR). I don't know. Maybe it's the bands. Maybe the packaging. Maybe it's simply lacking the prestige of super-premiums or limited editions. Whatever it is, it's a pretty safe bet that they don't sell in the kind of numbers vendors would like unless and until they put 'em out at a lower price. Fine by me BTW, because I love 'em and consider them every bit the premium cigar as any other mainstream CC.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thanks Jack. Perhaps I saw them in the bang for buck thread. Either way, thanks for the info. That cleared it up. It will be a while before i grab some more cc's but I may short list those.


curmudgeonista said:


> I don't think Vegueros are necessarily meant to be a "cheap & cheerful". If they've developed that reputation it's for 2 main reasons IMO.
> 
> First, since they're packed in 16's instead of 25's the buy-in is low, making them seem cheaper than they actually are. Take the Tapados, for example, with a typical "normal" price of about $6.25 apiece when buying by the box. HSA essentially calls them a "fat petit corona" (mareva gruesa). I think of them as a short coronas gordas. Either way, compared to a typical mareva at about $5.00 or a CG going for $8.00-ish, $6.25 seems about par for the Tapados' size in a premium CC. But, with 16 in a box (actually tin or 4x4) they may seem cheap when you compare to the box price of something else packed by 25.
> 
> The second reason is a bit more esoteric. It's that you can find priced even lower pretty easily. But why, if they're not intended to be a budget cigar? HSA replaced old Vegueros blend and vitolas with an all new line-up in 2014 and I don't think they've caught on a quickly as was hoped. Blame it on the older blend's lackluster reputation. Blame it on CC enthusiasts being traditionalists who are resistant to new marcas (think Vegueros, Cuaba, SCdlH, and maybe VR, all started in the late 1990's) unless they have a good story behind them (think Cohiba, Trinidad, and to some degree VR). I don't know. Maybe it's the bands. Maybe the packaging. Maybe it's simply lacking the prestige of super-premiums or limited editions. Whatever it is, it's a pretty safe bet that they don't sell in the kind of numbers vendors would like unless and until they put 'em out at a lower price. Fine by me BTW, because I love 'em and consider them every bit the premium cigar as any other mainstream CC.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas on this lovely So Cal Monday.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Just riding around in my Automobile!:vs_cool:


----------



## Three Lions

Partagas 8-9-8. Wonderful smoke considering it's ROTT and only 5 months old. Needed some re-lights in the second half probably due to being damp. A little rest at 65% will cure that.

I think I might like these more than the Lusitanias.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had a close call today. 
GOD must have something still left for me to do.
I was under there as it slid off the rails.
I should have gotten killed.
Thank's JESUS !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shoot almost forgot a PARTAGAS SERIE D #6 to celebrate life!:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Glad the Big Guy is keeping you around a little longer, brother. Bet that was scary.


TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shoot almost forgot a PARTAGAS SERIE D #6 to celebrate life!:vs_cool:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had a close call today.
> 
> GOD must have something still left for me to do.
> 
> I was under there as it slid off the rails.
> 
> I should have gotten killed.
> 
> Thank's JESUS !


Wow! Praise the Lord!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

akpreacherplayz said:


> wow! Praise the lord!
> 
> Sent from area 51 using telepathy


_amen my brother amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Champagne InHand

Any man facing 4000# and gravity is no match. Be careful with those car carriers. They can be a death trap, but now you really know that. Great pictures. Glad you are safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos:










Glad to hear that you're okay  Tony!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vegueros tapados while warming up in the hot tub.

Great stick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

We went from tshirt weather to winter coat weather overnight. 1st cigar in almost a week and I had to make it a HUHC.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## apollo

Had a brilliant Bolivar Royal Corona in a tube tonight. These are fast becoming my new favorite cigar. Bold coffee, leather, wood, nuts and salty earth. This guy was from December of last year and the batch has been wonderful.


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had a close call today.
> GOD must have something still left for me to do.
> I was under there as it slid off the rails.
> I should have gotten killed.
> Thank's JESUS !


Wow Tony, that is an ugly picture. So glad you weren't hurt. I hope the only injury you ever have is a nick from one of your vintage razors!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Any man facing 4000# and gravity is no match. Be careful with those car carriers. They can be a death trap, but now you really know that. Great pictures. Glad you are safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bpegler said:


> EL Majestuosos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you're okay  Tony!





Piper said:


> Wow Tony, that is an ugly picture. So glad you weren't hurt. I hope the only injury you ever have is a nick from one of your vintage razors!


Thank you all my friends I am indeed a Blessed Man.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Partagas short and a black coffee.
I see Jack Frost was here last night.
Winter is around the corner i guess peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another Partagas short and a black coffee.
> I see Jack Frost was here last night.
> Winter is around the corner i guess peace to all!:vs_cool:


Morning, I'd rather see Jack Frost then the Grimreaper any night or any day. Be safe Pal. Glad the Man upstairs decided to keep you around.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Long Live @TonyBrooklyn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Long Live @TonyBrooklyn
> 
> View attachment 230380


_Right Back at Ya @Rondo
_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch - Punch while looking over my next two projects.:vs_cool:


----------



## skipper469

Your a blessed man Tony! Glad your still around so I can live vicariously through your "what did you smoke today" posts. In all seriousness, I'm glad you came out unharmed.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Punch - Punch while looking over my next two projects.:vs_cool:


Stay out from under them!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## SoCal Gunner

San Cristobal









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Hickorynut

HUHC smoking perfectly!....courtesy of @ebnash









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Rondo

2013


----------



## apollo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Shoot almost forgot a PARTAGAS SERIE D #6 to celebrate life!:vs_cool:


How blessed you are, brother! You're right to give thanks to God. Be safe-Pax.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Matt_21

My first Trinidad while driving to the casino for date night.


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Ex4 2015 and rum










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents time to go and make the doughnuts peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SoCal Gunner said:


> Stay out from under them!
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


Thanks for the warning but there are two things i never stay out from under.

Cars and Women that look like you.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks for the warning but there are two things i never stay out from under.
> 
> Cars and Women that look like you.:vs_laugh:


I appluad your honest .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

DE Rafael Gonzalez courtesy of @TexaSmoke


----------



## Pag#11

kacey said:


> DE Rafael Gonzalez courtesy of @TexaSmoke


Morning Brother hope all is well.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Johnny'O Robusto Extra with 18 Months on it
No matter which side of the fence your on regarding JO, this turned out to be a super smoke, they do need time though​


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Well I tried to smoke this cigar and I officially gave up :vs_mad:

When I cut the tip I tested the draw... (like trying to suck a golf ball through a garden hose). So I busted out the Modus and worked on it for a while before I even tried to light it. I set fire to it after I almost had a hole burrowed all the way through lol. Still unsmokeable. I then cut about an inch off the end, Modused it some more, got a tiny draw of what tasted like a burnt rubber dog turd toy. First stick I could not save, so I tossed it...

Got it in a few days ago... maybe to wet and tight (haha) I duno but the Especial is one of my favorite CC's that I have tried. Guess the best thing to do it let the others rest for years then try again.


----------



## cracker1397

BOSSTANK said:


> Well I tried to smoke this cigar and I officially gave up :vs_mad:
> 
> When I cut the tip I tested the draw... (like trying to suck a golf ball through a garden hose). So I busted out the Modus and worked on it for a while before I even tried to light it. I set fire to it after I almost had a hole burrowed all the way through lol. Still unsmokeable. I then cut about an inch off the end, Modused it some more, got a tiny draw of what tasted like a burnt rubber dog turd toy. First stick I could not save, so I tossed it...
> 
> Got it in a few days ago... maybe to wet and tight (haha) I duno but the Especial is one of my favorite CC's that I have tried. Guess the best thing to do it let the others rest for years then try again.


Mine were also very tight when first got them 6 months ago and now they are starting to loosen up and they are great. I imagine they will continue to get better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

As I’ve heard for years, “Cuba is Cuba”.


----------



## mata777

'11 SCdLH El Principe 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

JLP Cremas on my evening walk. Enjoy the weekend fellas.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Pulled the 65 Impala SS 396 out of mothballs.
Gonna run her around a bit clean her up.
I don't drive her much as she is an all original numbers matching.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

That’s a beauty Tony


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> Pulled the 65 Impala SS 396 out of mothballs.
> Gonna run her around a bit clean her up.
> I don't drive her much as she is an all original numbers matching.
> Peace to all! :vs_cool:


Beautiful Tony, nothing like that orange engine paint. True original classic right there. Have a great day Brother.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

2010 PL Encantos


----------



## Dran

H. Upmann Corona Major, a gift from @UBC03 in one of my pipe purchases! Thanks for a great mild smoke brother!


----------



## UBC03

'15 from @Rondo

Thanks buddy , great smoke..hay and leather so far.. feels like I'm smokin a baseball bat compared to my usuals..lol










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Best wishes for a blessed day to all After all it is GOD'S Day peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Actually had the day off yesterday, but all I did was eat and sleep. Have the time for a favorite tonight though. HUHC to cure the days ales.









Sent from my LM-X210CM using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

First evening of cooler weather we have seen in awhile. Figured I would start the cold weather season with a RyJ Churchill and a glass of Colonel EH Taylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500

Ramon Allones - Allones Superiores


Outstanding smoke, had one yesterday - getting ready to fire another one up in a minute. Time for a stogie and some milk bones for the doggos out on the patio - some quality quiet time.


First box of these, I've seen them mentioned on numerous posts here and decided to give them a try - this will be something I keep on tap in the humidor for sure.


Medium body with rich flavor, great draw.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A few from the weekend. 2011 CoRo while apple picking. These are everything a good Cohiba should be. Medium strength hay and floral notes and a sweetness on the lips. Very enjoyable:



Later that night was a 2013 Punch Serie D'Oro EL. A strong bold Punch with strong earthy tobacco. A few left and they will be gone:


----------



## talisker10

Tight draw, unfortunately modus is not on hand. A dud.


----------



## Fusion

I still have a few of these from last year, this one from @-Stinky- he sent as a bodyguard in a recent sale


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dual-500 said:


> Ramon Allones - Allones Superiores
> 
> Outstanding smoke, had one yesterday - getting ready to fire another one up in a minute. Time for a stogie and some milk bones for the doggos out on the patio - some quality quiet time.
> 
> First box of these, I've seen them mentioned on numerous posts here and decided to give them a try - this will be something I keep on tap in the humidor for sure.
> 
> Medium body with rich flavor, great draw.


Long time no see nice to see you posting peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie #2 Coke back after a job well done.
Before and after pics.
Now it really is a Hot Rod Lincoln.:vs_cool:


----------



## tazdvl

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Petite Montie #2 Coke back after a job well done.
> 
> Before and after pics.
> 
> Now it really is a Hot Rod Lincoln.:vs_cool:


Reminds me of my 1988 Mustang GT. 302 cubic inches of tire shredding happiness!

Taz
In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tazdvl said:


> Reminds me of my 1988 Mustang GT. 302 cubic inches of tire shredding happiness!
> 
> Taz
> In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


At three thousand pounds that's exactly what they are.
Damn are they fun to drive.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tazdvl said:


> Reminds me of my 1988 Mustang GT. 302 cubic inches of tire shredding happiness!
> 
> Taz
> In the infamous words of Socrates..."I drank what?"


I rebuilt the motor in the 1988 town car to H.O specs roller cam and all.
The Upper intake throttle body and cold air kit are from an 88 mustang.:vs_cool:
Its a blast to drive for a 4,000 pound car.:vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

I don't have the skills that Tony does, so I smoke in his honor!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom:


----------



## SilkyJ

My first time posting over here. This one came as a body guard with a recent purchase from @-Stinky-.


----------



## Dran

Welcome to the dark side silk, not a bad intro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC coffee juice peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Winter chill is in the air better get the bigger smokes in while you can IMHO>:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

These always have dark ash, but always good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## SilkyJ

Dran said:


> Welcome to the dark side silk, not a bad intro!


Thanks for the welcome. I've had a few others, that was just the first one I've been able to talk about. Lol


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Kidvegas

Petite Churchill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

BBF - 16 months old with 5 months of rest and smoking wonderfully.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a little busy i thought i tasted something funny LOL!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now that's better!:grin2:


----------



## Dran

#2 of the day, Mille Fluers from @TexaSmoke!


----------



## Scotchpig

Dran said:


> #2 of the day, Mille Fluers from @TexaSmoke!
> View attachment 230914


Hibernation over?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

An old Ex #4 I think it's an '03. Unfortunately it is nothing but smooth wood flavors.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trini Reyes. Cold damp NE days and nights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Scotchpig said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> #2 of the day, Mille Fluers from @TexaSmoke!
> View attachment 230914
> 
> 
> 
> Hibernation over?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 just got acclimated enough to the cold for a few sticks with a friend... I'm sure it won't be long though...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Trini Reyes. Cold damp NE days and nights.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it really sucks frost some mornings winter around the corner.
Did i ever mention how much i hate winter.
:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## disco_potato

Partagas Mile Fleurs. Nutty, woody, and what I can only describe as dry, sweet, candle wax. Tasty candle wax.








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Monte MC before they go into Quarantine








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Well today was me and the wife's 16th anniversary. Our honeymoon in Jamaica is what got me into cigars. I had my first real cigars on the beach there with a fresh cup of Blue Mountain coffee. Tonight i'm celebrating with the same cigar and same coffee.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WABOOM

Vegueros Tapados. SLE SEP 15. Every time I smoke one I become a bigger fan of them. Perfect construction, and all the cuban flavors I look for. This one is particularly floral. Soft leather, sweetness, floral and a hint rain. I've gotten "rain" in cigars before- you know the smell of rain... I attribute it to tannic dryness.


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Quick smoke before dinner....


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

@TexaSmoke 
Thanks bud! I'll be ordering a box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Short Churchhill as I stroll the neighborhood on this spectacular Sunday morning. Have a great day fellas.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Pag#11 said:


> Monte MC before they go into Quarantine
> View attachment 231066
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


How are those? Never a big Monte NC fan but never smoked a CC Monte.


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> How are those? Never a big Monte NC fan but never smoked a CC Monte.


I will let you decide for yourself. I've been meaning to send you a package any ways.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Love when I finish a bottle. Means I get to go shopping!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Alex Gonzalez Lonsdale









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo

Monte #2








Anybody noticed Einstein has lost a few pounds?


----------



## Rondo

CoLa 2010


----------



## mata777

'13 HdM Palmas Extra 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos waiting for the wee ones:


----------



## skipper469

A Serie D no.4. With a months rest; I'm not sure of the date code as it came in a 3 pack of tubos. It was a good smoke, but should be a great smoke with a long rest. I'm glad I have a box on it's way.:grin2:

The Siglo I was a dud. My first experience with a CC tight roll. I could have sucked a basketball through a straw before I could get a puff out of this thing. I need a Modus tool stat. I've had one previously from this 5 pack, and it was fantastic. I was hoping to experience this later rather than sooner. Fingers crossed for the rest after a rest.:serious:

Edit: Ignore my shiny fingers. It a coat of super glue from a wood turning project.


----------



## g1k

A little HUHC action










and a gift from @WNYTony










Ryan


----------



## Shaver702

And yes I like orange










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Halloween treat was a 2013 SLR Regios. Very good smoke sweet tobacco taste and smooth. Perfect draw and great construction, this one is a winner:










Last night was a 2011 PL encantos. Another enjoyable one and just a few left. With some Connecticut brewing Stargazer IPA:


----------



## Shaver702

Just a well balanced cigar!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Siglo II


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TexaSmoke

PSD4 from by northern brother @Scotchpig
These are every bit as good as everyone has said. Excellent way to start off my birthday weekend. Thanks, Scott. Great stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK

TexaSmoke said:


> PSD4 from by northern brother @Scotchpig
> These are every bit as good as everyone has said. Excellent way to start off my birthday weekend. Thanks, Scott. Great stick.


Happy Birthday Tyson! :vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

BOSSTANK said:


> Happy Birthday Tyson! :vs_cool:


Thanks, brother. Its tomorrow, but I'm starting the celebration early. Got 2 sick kids, so all festivities have been cancelled. Looks like I'll be smoking some good ones this weekend to celebrate. Not mad at all.


----------



## kacey

TexaSmoke said:


> Thanks, brother. Its tomorrow, but I'm starting the celebration early. Got 2 sick kids, so all festivities have been cancelled. Looks like I'll be smoking some good ones this weekend to celebrate. Not mad at all.


Happy Birthday @TexaSmoke. If I had known I would have forgotten anyways.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Champagne InHand

Bolivar Libertador. Love the Sublime. It's a bit thick, but worth the jaw ache.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

SCDH El Principe from @Westside Threat
Skye said to have this one with my morning coffee and boy was he right! These little guys are delicious. I can see a box in my future for sure. Thanks for the heads up, brother.


----------



## Scotchpig

TexaSmoke said:


> PSD4 from by northern brother @Scotchpig
> These are every bit as good as everyone has said. Excellent way to start off my birthday weekend. Thanks, Scott. Great stick.


Happy Birthday Tyson!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Royal Corona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Regios and some Stout @ Madonna Inn. My first time here, this place is out of control. Those that know me said it was 50/50 I'd love or hate it. So far it's ridiculously awesome in the bizarrest way.

Every room is different. Some look like caves, others medieval castles. I went all in and chose the pink room because if you are going to commit to something, do it right. The lobby bathroom has a waterfall you piss in instead of a urinal.































Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Medaille d'Or No.2


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Took a pic earlier but Tapatalk wouldn't let me post it!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

Monte MC last night
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

'09 with @mambo5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

15 PMF after lunch


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cohiba Medio Siglo. After 2 days to unwind. Just beautiful, but quicker to burn than I would have thought. Probably an amazing 30 minute cigar.









A bit of camera added depth distortion. It's the same size front and back. I had read the 1492 series were better without age over the classica line up. I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Aristocrat on a cool evening walk. Courtesy of @Dran the Man thanks Joe. I think I like these better then the Mille Fleurs.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee busy day today.
Get out and ROCK THE VOTE!
Wherever you are stop and let your voices be heard. :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Pag#11 said:


> Partagas Aristocrat on a cool evening walk. Courtesy of @Dran the Man thanks Joe. I think I like these better then the Mille Fleurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


and at about $80/box, great bargain stick!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## justncredibl3

Had to break into it today. I love SLR









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Huhc while walking to the park









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

All of these tasty looking smokes are killing me. I've had the crud back to back now over the past month with a brief period at Halloween to enjoy a couple of sticks. I'm off to the doctor in the morning to try and kick this junk out AGAIN! I'll sit back and drink hot tea and salivate in the meantime. :frown2:


----------



## msmith1986

justncredibl3 said:


> Had to break into it today. I love SLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I like SLR CC & NC almost equally. Different animals, but both sure have their place in the world.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Really good!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed to JFK buddy coming in from Miami HUHC to keep me company peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

This little gem thanks to @Matt_21. Petit Robusto I think?

Cheers brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Thank you @TexaSmoke what a great smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKurt

RYJ Short Churchill.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

BKurt said:


> RYJ Short Churchill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nice @BKurt RyJ Churchhills have always been a favorite. RyJ line holds a place in my heart.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones on a cool wet evening:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I'm not sure if it gets much better than this. HU Mag46


----------



## Alrightdriver

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm not sure if it gets much better than this. HU Mag46


Cigar? Or guitar? Both look great.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Alrightdriver said:


> Cigar? Or guitar? Both look great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Both, though I wish the guitar wasn't a painting. Miss my Les Paul. Never should have traded that one off.


----------



## Alrightdriver

TexaSmoke said:


> Both, though I wish the guitar wasn't a painting. Miss my Les Paul. Never should have traded that one off.


I didn't notice it was a painting, I just thought nice LP. Good thing I'm not a detective lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Monte MC on this breezy So Cal evening. Glad Friday is hours away. God Bless, be safe and be thankful for the moments we have cuz life can change in an instant.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## justncredibl3

I don't know why my pictures are sideways but a HdM no 2 for this chilly Thursday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A 2016 Trini Coloniales with some Death By Coconut. I really enjoy these. They are nutty creamy and smooth with a perfect draw and great construction:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Gents PSD#6 Large black coffee Brooklyn Bagel with all the trimmings.
Whatever you all do this weekend please stay safe.
And have a blast Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Bigjohn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That just looks miserable, but somebody has to do it. Hahaha!


----------



## Bigjohn

TexaSmoke said:


> That just looks miserable, but somebody has to do it. Hahaha!


It's a blessing and a curse. I actually have my laptop out and I am working away. A good cigar and some Bailey's in my coffee certainly make it better  On a different note, I had no less than five people walk up to me offering a fake Cohiba LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Bigjohn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seattle beaches have really changed .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Pag#11 said:


> Seattle beaches have really changed .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


No kidding. They say global warming is to blame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

M2


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Pag#11 said:


> Monte MC on this breezy So Cal evening. Glad Friday is hours away. God Bless, be safe and be thankful for the moments we have cuz life can change in an instant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Looks yummy, may have to break one out of the cooler this weekend! One you sent me lol!


----------



## cracker1397

These Epi 2s were so tight they were unsmokeable when I first got them. With 8 months on them they have loosened up considerably and are smoking amazing now. I'm glad I decided to put them away after the first 2 I had were so tight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Short as the city burns around me. We are safe but the closeness is a lil nerve racking. The wind is blowing in a direction that has kept us out of harms way. Many have not been as lucky. 
Pics are less than 10 mins apart. With 6% humidity and a little wind things go up fast. @Olecharlie I hope you enjoy it if and when you smoke it.






























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pag#11 said:


> Partagas Short as the city burns around me. We are safe but the closeness is a lil nerve racking. The wind is blowing in a direction that has kept us out of harms way. Many have not been as lucky.
> Pics are less than 10 mins apart. With 6% humidity and a little wind things go up fast. @Olecharlie I hope you enjoy it if and when you smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Praying for ya

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Lovin it!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Olecharlie

Great smoke courtesy of Pag#11
Thank you Frankie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> Great smoke courtesy of Pag#11
> Thank you Frankie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime Charlie and there only 2 weeks off the truck and plane. 90 days they will be excellent .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Viguero Entretiempo on the back half of a 48 hour shift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## apollo

Last nice day before a storm rolls in, enjoyed a HUHC with a cortado from a great local coffee place. Little windy, but otherwise a great smoke this morning.


----------



## Rondo

Trinidad Robusto T earlier today. 
Shout out to @Wildone


----------



## BKurt

A PLMC to end a LOOOOONG day/night.... 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Hoyo Petite from @TexaSmoke! Yard work seems like a good enough reason!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A shout out to all the Veterans on here it appears society has more or less forgotten us.
Every year i see less respect and gratitude to those like myself that served this great nation proudly.
We did not serve for the notoriety but rather to give back to those that are in search of freedom.
I leave you with one of my favorite thoughts and my smoke of the day.
Peace my brothers!
"If the Army and the Navy
Ever look on Heaven's scenes,
They will find the streets are guarded
By United States Marines."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A day filled with remembrance and celebration. Lots of good friends coming by. Gonna be busy peace to all. And please remember if you enjoy your freedom thank a Vet!


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas on this Monday evening. Such a great lil stick.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

A little over two years on this Monty and it tastes wonderful









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom:


----------



## MyFatherFan

HdM Epi #1

-


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Monte #2. Running around in the ole work beater van getting things ready for the big snow storm here in NY. Wishing I was on the beach in Cuba with my #2


----------



## MattT

It's a cold one here in MI.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

JLP Cremas earlier today on my lunch break.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Mag 46


----------



## Pandyboy

HDM Epicure Deluxe from April 2016









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato

PLPC, I think, courtesy of @Stinky








Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Short Churchills on an evening stroll. Really great smoke in my book.
















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

After another 2 weeks of being sick and finally shaking off the crud, I finally got to have a smoke. A HUHC was such a tasty little treat to welcome me back.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Partagas sd5 som nov 15


----------



## Pag#11

Monte MC on a cool 47° degree Sunday morning walk. Sure beats 107°














Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A March 14 BBF Today


----------



## Westside Threat

Johnny 0 1966 with a year of age. Not bad but needs more rest.

See you in another year










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Fusion

Westside Threat said:


> Johnny 0 1966 with a year of age. Not bad but needs more rest.
> 
> See you in another year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Never had the 1966 but the ones i have had needed either smoking fresh or hide em for 2 years, i have some Baby Salomons that need about another 3 months, you reminded me i need to order more because (when they are right) they are hard to beat.


----------



## Westside Threat

Agreed. If/when I buy more, I will just tuck them away for two years and not even think about them.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

My boy dropped by yesterday while on break from school and we got a few beauties in. First round was a '11 Sir WInston for me and a '15 SP Belicosos for Mac:



Then a 2014 MdO No. 2 for Mac and a 2013 Partagas Serie E No. 2 for myself:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Short week lots to do holidays around the corner.
Happy Thanksgiving to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarrones:


----------



## Bird-Dog

My first BT1, heavy hitting corona from a recent box split.


----------



## Pag#11

Hoyo Coronations on a stressful evening but I gotta believe there's something better.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

JLP Cazadores and a Dos Equis on this busy Tuesday. The draw was a bit tight. The modus helped, but could only take this short filler so far. The flavors are very enjoyable and consist of mainly cedar and twang so far. At the price point, these really haven't disappointed me yet. Thanks @Dran


----------



## haegejc

My first H. Upmann Magnum 46. Box dated DIC 2017. Not bad bot they are young and need there rest










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> My first H. Upmann Magnum 46. Box dated DIC 2017. Not bad bot they are young and need there rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had my first last week. 2 years old and it was absolutely mind-blowing. Great cigar all around.


----------



## haegejc

TexaSmoke said:


> Had my first last week. 2 years old and it was absolutely mind-blowing. Great cigar all around.


I agree!! Burned my fingers at the end!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Gonna try to squeeze in a quickie before frostbite sets in. Man i need to invest in an outdoor heater... RG Perla from @TexaSmoke!


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Short Churchills : Really enjoy these. I always had a love affair with Julieta. I was gonna grab another box of some cheap n cheerfuls but may just bump up to more of these. I can smoke these to Infinity and Beyond.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

Pag#11 said:


> RyJ Short Churchills : Really enjoy these. I always had a love affair with Julieta. I was gonna grab another box of some cheap n cheerfuls but may just bump up to more of these. I can smoke these to Infinity and Beyond.
> View attachment 233032
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Looks tasty! I always enjoy your twist on cigar photos. It makes for a good chuckle and smile!:grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

skipper469 said:


> Looks tasty! I always enjoy your twist on cigar photos. It makes for a good chuckle and smile!:grin2:


I try to keep it fresh...glad you like em ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

@UBC03 told me that quints were the king of the short fillers in his opinion. I haven't tried them all yea, but this thing is the best 2.60 I've spent on a stick yet. Box code has it from April 2016 and they just got off the truck yesterday. Passed a few around at Thanksgiving and not a single one had draw, constriction, or burn issues. I know short fillers aren't everyone's cup of tea, but I'll stock up on these 4.5x50s. Lotta bang for the buck.


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Series P #2. On Thanksgiving I am thankful for my outstanding beautiful wife who surprised me with a cruse that had 2 full days in Havana Cuba.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

PSD4 for a post thanksgiving treat. Way better than having dessert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'16 Rey Robusto


----------



## Rondo

'11 Fundador


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Finally able to relax









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Petit Royale Rott : Definitely not your normal RyJ. Full body and full flavor. Lots of cedar ,walnut , a lil of that RyJ bitter sweetness with some floral fruit ness and unsweetened cocoa. These only have 6 months on them. I would imagine they will mellow out with time. Glad these landed cause there a great half Churchhill.






















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

At the lounge with Dran, Elizabeth and a buddy of Dran's.


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> At the lounge with Dran, Elizabeth and a buddy of Dran's.
> 
> View attachment 233256


Nice.. You didn't get that smoke there..lol

Where the group pic. You're the Ansel Adams of the group

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'17 Punch Punch









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WABOOM

La Fuerza AME MAR 13. Wonderful cigar.


----------



## Westside Threat

'15 Monte 4 and beer










Sent from the Westside


----------



## protekk

Met up with some friends from another forum yesterday and had 4 beauties while herfing with them. '09 DIp. No 4, '16 CoLa, a gifted Connie B and to finish the day a Bolivar Lusiados:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

A gift from @Edgy85, thanks mate! Trying to beat the rain.


----------



## TexaSmoke

LGC Medaille d'Or no.4 with a few finger of Elmer T Lee while watching my Texans put on a good show. Life is good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> LGC Medaille d'Or no.4 with a few finger of Elmer T Lee while watching my Texans put on a good show. Life is good.


That Texans win put you at 12 wins for the week in the puff pick em ...you started out like the Texans ...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> That Texans win put you at 12 wins for the week in the puff pick em ...you started out like the Texans ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Yes, but its too little too late for my pick em. The Texans, on the other hand, are looking strong for the playoffs. Haha.


----------



## talisker10

Overlooking the Acropolis, with Greek coffee and a crack stick, and some dessert


----------



## GOT14U

@akpreacherplayz

Great smoke! Thanks









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## GOT14U

talisker10 said:


> Overlooking the Acropolis, with Greek coffee and a crack stick, and some dessert


Nice! What is that coffee like? It looks great!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## talisker10

GOT14U said:


> Nice! What is that coffee like? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


It's very good. It's lightly roasted coffee beans, ground and brought to a boil in a pot, no cardamom added. Sipped slowly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Overlooking the Acropolis, with Greek coffee and a crack stick, and some dessert


Spectacular view :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on a customer last night JL#2 these are great ROTT


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edoty39

Had this little gem last night, my very first CC. Loved everything about it.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Beautiful '15 Trinidad Reyes courtesy of @Rondo. Thanks Ron! Great little cigar!


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos in the Caribbean:










That's a cruise ship sailing past.


----------



## JtAv8tor

bpegler said:


> EL Majestuosos in the Caribbean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a cruise ship sailing past.


So hard to decide what I drool over ..your locations or cigars

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Cohiba Secretos Maduro # 5 on a chilly Socal evening. Glad tmrw is Friday. Great lil stick courtesy @Shaver702 









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC Coffee juice have a blessed weekend gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RASCC Coffee juice have a blessed weekend gents!:vs_cool:


How are they smoking Tony? Have held off grabbing some.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:










Cohiba Robusto Supremas EL 14.


----------



## skipper469

bpegler said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba Robusto Supremas EL 14.


Looks beautiful Bob! Both the smoke and the ocean. Enjoy!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cohiba Robusto Supremas EL 14.


Looks like one of the Manuro 5 how are they honestly?
Been thinking about a box for the holidays.
Thanks Bob enjoy the vacation!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> How are they smoking Tony? Have held off grabbing some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Tanic, Acrid and nasty as always a disappointment!I don't know why i keep trying!
Me Thinks its because the RASS is so eloquent!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Looks like one of the Manuro 5 how are they honestly?
> 
> Been thinking about a box for the holidays.
> 
> Thanks Bob enjoy the vacation!


Hey Tony! They are smoking pretty well right now. They don't taste much like a regular production Cohiba, nor are they anything like the Maduro line. They have that chocolate covered cherry profile that some of the earlier EL Cohibas have. Not unlike a shorter fatter version of the 2004 EL Sublime.

Well, maybe not quite as good as the Sublimes were. But a similar profile, imho.

But they're terribly expensive now. I'm not sure that they represent a very good value.

But Cohiba prices in general have risen to insane levels.

Take care, my friend!


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Tanic, Acrid and nasty as always a disappointment!I don't know why i keep trying!
> Me Thinks its because the RASS is so eloquent!:vs_cool:


Thanks Tony ...have put them in my cart a few times but have held off each time. Maybe I will just grab some more Vegueros or HUHC or ??? Been so undecided lately...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:










Fake pirate ship in the background.

Here's a quick Cozumel story. I'm at a table near the beach about ten feet away from one of the resort restaurants. I just lit this rather large cigar. One of the waiters in the restaurant saw me, waved at me, and started running towards me.

I thought, oh crap, they don't want me smoking here.

And then I noticed that he had an ashtray in his hand. He was smiling and said, "it looks like you need this sir".

Civilization at last.


----------



## Dran

Having an MMC on a chilly NE december evening! Not positive because it didn't mark the ones he sent, but I'll credit this one to @Edgy85.


----------



## UBC03

One of my favorites.. Pmf while running around town.. Bread, leather, nice pepper on the retro..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Thanks Tony ...have put them in my cart a few times but have held off each time. Maybe I will just grab some more Vegueros or HUHC or ??? Been so undecided lately...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I had to jump on that Vegueros deal. Too good to pass up.


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:



















EL Talisman and eggs!


----------



## Joe Sticks

Mmmmm . . . I haven’t eaten this morning. That photo has my mouth watering !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Short to start December and get the Holiday spirit all revved up.














Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MattT

Pag#11 said:


> Partagas Short to start December and get the Holiday spirit all revved up.
> View attachment 233726
> View attachment 233728
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Nice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

First go at these. Leaves a lot to be desired.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious


----------



## bpegler

This cigar needs more bands:










But it's smoking well:










Montecristo 1935 Leyenda.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

I have been waiting all day for this one!!! Hoyo de Monterey Epicure No 1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## Pag#11

MattT said:


> First go at these. Leaves a lot to be desired.
> View attachment 233764
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wasn't to impressed with them myself. Definitely need to smoke a few more to decide. People seem to really like em.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Short filler Saturday night over here. I know these aren't the best around but, for under 3 bucks, they are pretty killer.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> I wasn't to impressed with them myself. Definitely need to smoke a few more to decide. People seem to really like em.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I smoked about 12 of them from a 5 year old box. About 2/3 were great and the other ones were boring.


----------



## TexaSmoke

MMC to finish off the night. 
Thanks, Joe @Dran


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Petit Royale for some more Holiday cheer. Out for a stroll on a 47 degree chilly Socal evening








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Excellent stick like @TexaSmoke said...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MattT

BOSSTANK said:


> Excellent stick like @TexaSmoke said...


Brevas?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Famosa! Been eyeballing mine!


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattT said:


> Brevas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Quintero Favorito


----------



## WABOOM

LTB Ago 13. Excellent example of a Cuban right here. Perfect resistance on the draw. Sharp mineral twang, old leather, VERY floral with hints of jasmine, nice bright cedar notes popping, also a good amount of white pepper. No single note overpowers the rest.. this is an outstanding cigar.


----------



## Piper

WABOOM said:


> LTB Ago 13. Excellent example of a Cuban right here. Perfect resistance on the draw. Sharp mineral twang, old leather, VERY floral with hints of jasmine, nice bright cedar notes popping, also a good amount of white pepper. No single note overpowers the rest.. this is an outstanding cigar.


When RyJ produces a great cigar there is none better IMHO. Mind you, I've never had a custom roll. BTW, I love the color of the car-looks like a classic. Do you mind saying what it is?


----------



## WABOOM

Piper said:


> When RyJ produces a great cigar there is none better IMHO. Mind you, I've never had a custom roll. BTW, I love the color of the car-looks like a classic. Do you mind saying what it is?


thank you for the compliment. It's a '51 Mercury sedan. Color is called Sheffield green. It's all factory correct. Except a couple gauges added.


----------



## Piper

WABOOM said:


> thank you for the compliment. It's a '51 Mercury sedan. Color is called Sheffield green. It's all factory correct. Except a couple gauges added.
> View attachment 233844


Wow! That is one spectacular car.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex Diademas:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Piper said:


> When RyJ produces a great cigar there is none better IMHO. Mind you, I've never had a custom roll. BTW, I love the color of the car-looks like a classic. Do you mind saying what it is?


ive also never had a custom roll aside for some customs that are probably/maybe cubans from a certain roller

wink

cough cough

feel free to pm me if you decide to jump in


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Hey Tony! They are smoking pretty well right now. They don't taste much like a regular production Cohiba, nor are they anything like the Maduro line. They have that chocolate covered cherry profile that some of the earlier EL Cohibas have. Not unlike a shorter fatter version of the 2004 EL Sublime.
> 
> Well, maybe not quite as good as the Sublimes were. But a similar profile, imho.
> 
> But they're terribly expensive now. I'm not sure that they represent a very good value.
> 
> But Cohiba prices in general have risen to insane levels.
> 
> Take care, my friend!


Thanks Bob!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> thank you for the compliment. It's a '51 Mercury sedan. Color is called Sheffield green. It's all factory correct. Except a couple gauges added.
> View attachment 233844


That's one sweet ride!:vs_cool:
My buddy has a 49 Merc Chopped top ,Lake pipes, Custom grill ETC.
Been trying to get him to sell it for years.
I am at the point where i am thinking of making my own.
Thing is its so much cheaper in the long run to buy one already done.


----------



## Olecharlie

Another good smoke courtesy of my Friend [​MENTION=60330]Pag#11[/MENTION]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'09 Lusitania


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scap

RASS all the way down to the end....
Yes it burnt my lip... :grin2:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Cimarrones:


----------



## Dran

My first Trinidad, a '14 Colonias! I think the scotch I chose is bordering on overpowering it, but its still shining through. Thanks for the smoke @Rondo!


----------



## Rondo

2016 Finca Robaina farm roll


----------



## Ender1553

First cigar in a while, outside with friends









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Dran said:


> My first Trinidad, a '14 Colonias! I think the scotch I chose is bordering on overpowering it, but its still shining through. Thanks for the smoke @Rondo!
> View attachment 233976


Those are one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper469

A HUHC before turning a jewelry bowl for a friends wife for Christmas. I love having these amazing smokes in short order and not having to put them down for a long rest before smoking. Every time I smoke one, they are firing on all cycliners.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Hoyo Petit Robusto. Always a Wise choice. I also know of a Wiseman who enjoys these. Alot of us know him as @TexaSmoke. Happy Monday it's almost Tuesday.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Hoyo Petit Robusto. Always a Wise choice. I also know of a Wiseman who enjoys these. Alot of us know him as @TexaSmoke. Happy Monday it's almost Tuesday.
> View attachment 234000
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Wise? That's debatable, but it remains one of my favorites for the price of admission.


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Hermoso #2 EL 04


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earler today while cleaning out the garage...


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Anniversario:










Forgive the uneven burn, there's a decent sea breeze.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From last night
PLPC









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## MattT

Crack on a stick...














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'17 Choix Supreme









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 to keep me company gotta do some shopping.
Its the most wonderful time of the year!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Magnum 56 EL 15:


----------



## MattT

One from Dino's Dirty Dozen. Great smoke with some age on it.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Crack Stick Dated May 2015, thanks to Pag#11! Thanks buddy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Delicious


----------



## Rondo

Short


----------



## Pag#11

Olecharlie said:


> Crack Stick Dated May 2015, thanks to Pag#11! Thanks buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it Uncle Charlie. ..Uncle sounds alot better than Ole to me. Hope ya don't mind...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:










Huevos rancheros










Trinidad La Trova

We had a big storm (a Norte) blow through last night. That's sargassum on the shoreline. Temperature has dropped a little to the mid 70s.


----------



## haegejc

bpegler said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huevos rancheros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinidad La Trova
> 
> We had a big storm (a Norte) blow through last night. That's sargassum on the shoreline. Temperature has dropped a little to the mid 70s.


What resort are you at? We leave in 2 weeks for Cabo San Jose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

haegejc said:


> What resort are you at? We leave in 2 weeks for Cabo San Jose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on the Caribbean coast, in Cozumel. Staying at the Cozumeleno. Cabo should be beautiful this time of year, I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## GOT14U

Thanks to @curmudgeonista for giving me the chance to try one of these John-Os for the first time....gonna let them sit a year or two more....really liked it towards the end of this stick....again thanks a ton man!










Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Rondo

Robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 i believe Colonel Harland David Sanders R.I.P
Coined the phrase "Finger Lickin Good"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Upon further investigation i just discovered.

Who says finger lickin good?
A viewer phoned up and complained to manager Ken Harbough that Harman was licking his fingers, to which Mr Harbough responded: "Well it's finger lickin' good." The phrase became KFC's slogan and one of the most immediately recognised.Feb 20, 2011

Damn Internet! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I forgot to post this one Tuesday night.
It was good but, unfortunately I didn't get all the way through it.


----------



## Westside Threat

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Upon further investigation i just discovered.
> 
> Who says finger lickin good?
> A viewer phoned up and complained to manager Ken Harbough that Harman was licking his fingers, to which Mr Harbough responded: "Well it's finger lickin' good." The phrase became KFC's slogan and one of the most immediately recognised.Feb 20, 2011
> 
> Damn Internet! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Its only been the slogan since 2011? No way, feels like its been around for 40 years


----------



## cigaraddict

Westside Threat said:


> Its only been the slogan since 2011? No way, feels like its been around for 40 years


Looks like they dropped it in 2011 after 50 years

To keep this post relevant 14' HUHC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:










My little crabby friend says "hi":


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TexaSmoke

Ramon Allones Gigante. Had some plugging issues that even the Modus couldn't fix and I ended up cutting it back a bit.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Edgy85

Serie d no 4.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Westside Threat said:


> Its only been the slogan since 2011? No way, feels like its been around for 40 years


The slogan originated by accident in the 1950s, when franchisee Dave Harman was featured eating chicken in the background of a US TV commercial. I think you have mistaken the date of its removal at the end of the quoted article. With the date of its inception. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T>G>I>F. Enjoy the weekend all peace my brothers!
:vs_cool:

RASS for me this morning damn thing won't let me post a pic.:vs_mad:


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Tacos EL 18:










Although very young, this is smoking well. Less herbal and floral, and a little stronger. A bit more of the classic RyJ profile.

This is the first I've smoked, but I'm happier with it than most recent ELs.

Although in general it's forbidden to discuss sources, I believe that this is the exception, because it is local only. This came from the LCdH here in Cozumel. Terrible prices, but great and always authentic cigars. Jimmy Sotolongo is the humidor manager and house roller. Great guy to pass some time with, he's very knowledgeable about Havana cigars.


----------



## haegejc

bpegler said:


> RyJ Tacos EL 18:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although very young, this is smoking well. Less herbal and floral, and a little stronger. A bit more of the classic RyJ profile.
> 
> This is the first I've smoked, but I'm happier with it than most recent ELs.
> 
> Although in general it's forbidden to discuss sources, I believe that this is the exception, because it is local only. This came from the LCdH here in Cozumel. Terrible prices, but great and always authentic cigars. Jimmy Sotolongo is the humidor manager and house roller. Great guy to pass some time with, he's very knowledgeable about Havana cigars.


How are his house rolled cigars. I find most to be poorly blended and very inconsistent. Imported Tobacco products to Mexico are subject to a 100% tax making them very expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

haegejc said:


> How are his house rolled cigars. I find most to be poorly blended and very inconsistent. Imported Tobacco products to Mexico are subject to a 100% tax making them very expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jimmy rolls well, and uses Cuban leaf. That being said, the custom rolls coming out of Havana from Alex, Reynaldo, and Juanita are better, imho.

And the taxes are terrible, but trying a few singles is fun.


----------



## Edgy85

Wee Reyes.
Still very young (6 months) thankfully have 22 left.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

A fan favorite. HUHC in a pinch.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth10

Many thanks to @Rondo. It's been a heck of a week, and this tasty treat is making it allll better.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Late night puff...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Edgy85

Petit corona especiales 
The ammonia is so strong in this I think I'm gonna bin it and smoke something else.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Talisman:


----------



## Pag#11

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


What is it ?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Good choice for a windy day.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Olecharlie

bpegler said:


> Jimmy rolls well, and uses Cuban leaf. That being said, the custom rolls coming out of Havana from Alex, Reynaldo, and Juanita are better, imho.
> 
> And the taxes are terrible, but trying a few singles is fun.


I agree on the Alex Custom rolls. It's a cut above, haven't smoked the others.


----------



## Jankjr

HdM LE from 2003 (removed the LE band before lighting up). Great first light flavor with the trademark twang of a CC. Got worried because a few samples I sent to a friend were major duds from the same humi. It's the frustrating thing about CC's... some can be spectacular, other bland or muted and some rolled like pencils from the same cab or box.


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas on a late evening stroll. Haven't been on that much lately, the Holiday season has me going every which way. I hope everyone is well. Be safe and God Bless.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Enjoying a quick one with friends









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As my buddy David would say Happy Sunday!
Couldn't sleep decided to finish up something i have been putting off.
Have a blessed day GOD'S Day peace to all!. :vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

Got three beauties in yesterday while mini herfing with Ray @Rock31 and some other friends. Good smokes and good times:

'15 Sancho Panza Eslavo:


'17 Punch 48:



and a '12 BBF:


----------



## UBC03

Yunz bash these lil guys, but they're perfect for errands.. Smoke half on the way to my parents . Smoke the other half on the way home.. No thinkin about it, just a cigar to puff on while I'm driving.. No muss, no fuss

This one's Oct '14









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

H. Uppman


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

Tree is finally done.... definitely time for a smoke...Partagas Short on a walk.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

2015 Famoso & BBA Imp Stout










Sent from the Westside


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'16 RASS









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Edgy85

Bit of sun here for once still minus 1 degrees.
2 years old to the month on this.
If you like floral this is the one.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Edgy85 said:


> Bit of sun here for once still minus 1 degrees.
> 2 years old to the month on this.
> If you like floral this is the one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Always loved floral and RyJ.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Pag#11 said:


> Always loved floral and RyJ.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


They are really tasty got me 12 left in the box. What a difference the 6 months has made since I bought them.
Refreshing ain't a word id use for many cigars but this is.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Cce


----------



## Rondo

Smoked whilst visiting the Shed O' Man


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


T, what did we say about keeping all 4 on the ground?


----------



## Pag#11

Monte Monday: MMC Any Monday I can get a smoke in is a good one in my book.
Hope everyone is enjoying the Holiday season. Stay Festive my friends. 








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Party Whore!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

First CC in a few weeks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> T, what did we say about keeping all 4 on the ground?


Oh alright.:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Early Christmas present from my girl.
Is she a keeper or what :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom:


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Petit Royale to close out a Tuesday. There youthfulness is kicking this semi old mans butt at the same time they still taste great.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

MMC and a BIG cup of Community Coffee to start the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC for me an expensive yard gar Meh.
Kept me company i did more buffing than puffing it was tolerable.
I'm a poet and didn't know it :vs_laugh:


----------



## Pandyboy

A small herf with a mate tonight. He kindly gifted me this 2018 Editión Limitada Bolivar Soberano. This is going to be a fantastic cigar. Box worthy? I think so! He also gave me an Island Jim, will give that a try.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pandyboy said:


> A small herf with a mate tonight. He kindly gifted me this 2018 Editión Limitada Bolivar Soberano. This is going to be a fantastic cigar. Box worthy? I think so! He also gave me an Island Jim, will give that a try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I know Jim. That caricature of him on the band is not an exaggeration! LOL

Interesting cigar too, BTW.


----------



## Pandyboy

curmudgeonista said:


> I know Jim. That caricature of him on the band is not an exaggeration! LOL
> 
> Interesting cigar too, BTW.


I'll give it a go over Christmas. He looks like a fun guy.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Winter break starts now 









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## bobbya08

Haven't posted on this side in awhile so I figured I'd fire up this little guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Haven't posted on this side in awhile so I figured I'd fire up this little guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just remember they heat up quick. Little puffs brother..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Petite Robusto









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Just remember they heat up quick. Little puffs brother..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I gave up on them years ago. Every time i used to puff one. I tasted like i was chewing a stick of celery.:serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass last night while doing the last of the Christmas shopping.
I bought this little nativity set for under the small tree i have up stairs at the house in Brooklyn.:vs_cool:
Ain't that the cutest thing ya ever saw.


----------



## Edgy85

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Rondo

'09 PSD4
Thanks @ChampagneInHand


----------



## Slowpokebill

Taking a break from clearing snow.


----------



## Rondo

mpe


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> mpe
> 
> View attachment 234658


Inside the cigar outhouse again? How do you like the PE?

I just can smoke cigars in this place during Winter. Its just too windy or the humidity is way off. I cant wait for a decent cigar day sometime before temperatures really plunge.

I love those rag wool gloves.

Cheers buddy. I hope you gad a great Hanukkah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Trinidad Coloniales Had to poke this one several times to improve the draw, enjoying it with a nice adult beverage. Cheers Puffers!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Secreto from @Shaver702. Tasty short smoke for a good after work treat!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

San Cristobal El Principle right of the trailer. Great lil smoke that shoots way above its price point.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'16 Regios








@TexaSmoke these are phenomenal

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> '16 Regios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TexaSmoke these are phenomenal
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Can't wait!


----------



## cracker1397

HDM Epi 2 in the hot tub tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Short Churchills to close out the weekend. Hope all our Puffers are well.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 VR Unicos to celebrate my daughter's 25th birthday...


----------



## BOSSTANK

So good ~


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An old Friend:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra. Needed a quick smoke while I heated up the grill and played fetch with my pup before dinner. Picked this up out of the bottom of my humidor. It was purchased back in 09 as a single so I'm not sure what the box date was. Either way, it's smoking fantastic. I wish I would have sat down and really paid attention to it from the beginning. Has anyone smoked any if these recently? For $3 a stick are these worth a box purchase?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Tyson hit me with a couple Perlas that were from '16, the 2 I had were phenominal, but he did say there were a few duds in his box.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> Tyson hit me with a couple Perlas that were from '16, the 2 I had were phenominal, but he did say there were a few duds in his box.


My Perlas were from 2013. I think they'd be great around 2-3 years. Some of the 5+ year old ones had lost their spark.


----------



## kacey

LFD Double Ligero short smoke. ROTT if I like them I will have to find a box because the local b&m is pricy.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

San Cristobal El Principle a new favorite for sure. Box or Boxes worthy .. Tomorrow is only Tuesday and I am beat already.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Corona Junior 
Sweet bourbon all day.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Been putting my nephews xmas toy together...










3hrs later haha... Tada!










Victory stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BOSSTANK said:


> Been putting my nephews xmas toy together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3hrs later haha... Tada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory stick


Looks like a very lucky kid Merry Christmas!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading upstate gotta load a car on a trailer the 1967 Buick Wildcat is sold.
RASS to keep me company.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Starting the day with a little Parti time!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RASS. First cigar in months. Expecting heavy rain overnight but it's fairly balmy now and just a light mist. Hope I can make it to the end before I'm forced inside.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F top of the morning gents
Punch-Punch while doing some paper work.
Raining cats and dogs outside I'm not complaining beats snow. :vs_cool:


----------



## cjmmm47

Xmas gift from coworker to celebrate my last day or work of 2018....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Chillin poolside with a delicious stick gifted by @TexaSmoke.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Rondo said:


> Chillin poolside with a delicious stick gifted by @TexaSmoke.
> 
> View attachment 235046


I like those a lot. In fact, it's just about time to restock.


----------



## awk6898

Cheap communist cigar paired with a communist state's beer. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoking the Bolivar Soberano Editión Limitada 2018









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## cjmmm47

Happy with my purchase.... I'm gonna like these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Last night's smoke Ramon Allones Courtesy of @Edgy85









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

This one had a little damage so it got the flame today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Too damn cold to smoke, but I'll make excuses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'09 Lusi
über twang


----------



## Edgy85

kacey said:


> Last night's smoke Ramon Allones Courtesy of @Edgy85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it buddy. Still sat at the window like a dog waiting on your package haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Earlier this afternoon. Siglo 4 from a trip to Grand Cayman in 2014 from LCDH.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

This evenings enjoyment... last 2 of the box and is spot on.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Short on the last Saturday before Christmas. Long days and Holiday festivities have finally caught up with me. Feeling like I went 12 rounds with Mike Tyson. Besides that life is Merry. Want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year. Also I would like to thank everyone for making PUFF a great forum. There truly is nothing like it.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it buddy. Still sat at the window like a dog waiting on your package haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I did enjoy it I will have to look at the tracking number on your package since /i would have expected it to be there on Friday 21 Dec.


----------



## WNYTony

This one's for you @Ranger0282


----------



## cjmmm47

The rest of my Xmas gift from my coworker. Epicure #2. Not bad but I like the HUHC a little better










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Partagas Short on the last Saturday before Christmas. Long days and Holiday festivities have finally caught up with me. Feeling like I went 12 rounds with Mike Tyson. Besides that life is Merry. Want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year. Also I would like to thank everyone for making PUFF a great forum. There truly is nothing like it.
> View attachment 235192
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You think this is great you should have seen it in the old days.
I myself or one of the other old timers would set up secret Santa trades etc.
The Cuban MAW was always hopping etc.
I guess its all called progress no sense for one to live in the past.
A Very Merry Christmas and a Happy healthy New Year to you and yours as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Parti D no 4 courtesy of @Rabidawise . Thank you very much Brian. I know you don't know the date or factory on this but I'd be surprised if it's not 6 or more years old. It tastes like it's got some age on it. Nice and leathery and smooth bold strength.


----------



## Rabidawise

WABOOM said:


> Parti D no 4 courtesy of @Rabidawise . Thank you very much Brian. I know you don't know the date or factory on this but I'd be surprised if it's not 6 or more years old. It tastes like it's got some age on it. Nice and leathery and smooth bold strength.


Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Pandyboy

H Upman Half Coronas and some Dalmore 15. Christmas is here!










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'12 Coloniales


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Monte 4 and some Johnnie black. Tis the season....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Missy watching the snow flurries.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stratus

Had this sent to me. It's a farm rolled cigar from Alejandro and Robaina farm. It was a medium blend, full of butter and creamy type flavors and an awesome draw. Totally blew me away. Big fatty! Thanks to Fooski!


----------



## bobbya08

MMC while I try to get all the mud off my boat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

Pouring with rain, 98% Humidity but the Bolli is holding up and the Espresso is hot, Merry Christmas


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:










Have a Merry Christmas  everyone!


----------



## Hickorynut

Partagas Serie D No.4 courtesy of @curmudgeonista....saved for this day...

Thank you Jack...Merry Christmas y'all!









Sent from: I in my kerchief, cuz the dog ate my hat, had just settled.....


----------



## Westside Threat

Xmas Eve Lusi










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No 1 on Christmas Eve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

H Upmann Magnum 46










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Special cigar on a special night. I do feel like you should smoke good cigars often, but some days call for a bit more. I've had a good year and the kids had a memorable Christmas. 
The cigar has been wonderful so far. Woody and strong, yet so very smooth. 
Merry Christmas, y'all. From my family to yours.









Merry Christmas to all and to all a good light.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sorry wrong area!


----------



## kacey

Edgy85 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it buddy. Still sat at the window like a dog waiting on your package haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Package is awaiting clearance at customs.
Glad I put those boveda packs in there.


----------



## Dran

Edgy85 said:


> Hope you enjoyed it buddy. Still sat at the window like a dog waiting on your package haha
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I just hope you don't bark at the postie when he finally brings it, like you did the last time!


----------



## UBC03

Siglo 2

Oct '11 BOX date

Sometimes I think a cigar this freakin good is wasted on puffers like me









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Finally getting to smoke this beauty... Been a long day of stuffing my face with company bought food waiting to get to a place where they can pay me to smoke... But here I am! '14 Monte 2 from @Edgy85! Merry Christmas puffers!


----------



## Fusion

Been saving this, a 2 year old Johnny-O Baby Salomon, Going to spark it up after lunch, Happy Christmas


----------



## TCstr8

RA Club Allones.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag46 from my favorite box.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## cracker1397

Smoking chicken wings, jalapeño poppers and this little guy. 
Merry Christmas to all my brothers of the leaf!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

My Christmas smoke 2014 Vegueros Mananitas... That's not a special smoke you say? Sometimes it's not about the smoke or what's under the tree, it's about the people that surround the tree and the time we spend with them.... that's what makes it a special smoke.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Only enough direct sun on my deck for a short smoke.


----------



## Edgy85

Little mcmc









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RASS '16 Hope everyone had a great Christmas.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

HUHC in the hot tub as my wife so graciously offered to put the kids to bed on her own tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

2014 Boliva courtesy of @Fusion smoked for Christmas









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

special select


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
And a lovely morning it is!
JL#2 busy day at the shop.
Peace my brothers!
:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

Had a little herf out on Eastern Long Island today with some friends. Had a 2013 QDO Corona to start(no pic). Moved to a 2018 Papo COrona Gorda CUstom and ended with a 2015 SP Belicosos. Was a great day with good food, good friends and good smokes:


----------



## haegejc

Our last night in Cabo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Partagas serie d no 6.
Love these but the burn is always horrendous...think I'll need to keep them much drier than 68.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Taking a break from clearing snow from the walks and driveway...this was a great little smoke.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'16

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mananita
Feb 2016
Delish....


----------



## Rondo

'16 Rey Robusto


----------



## WNYTony

@bobbya08 sent me this one, said it's a Poderoso LE 2009. Thanks Bobby !










How's that @Ranger0282 ? Posted one over here for ya. Intended to smoke it on Xmas but not enough time.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Birthday cigar #1

'13









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:










You can really see the shaggy foot burning.


----------



## George007

Cohiba Siglo


----------



## Piper

Epi 2.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had a crack stick before splitting and stacking wood all day at my parental units' house.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Damn. It's been awhile, but today I have been fortunate enough to enjoy a small Trini Reyes. Yum. The wind has died down and cold weather set back in.









Tasty little fella

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pag#11

Monte Media Corona to finish off the weekend. Enjoyable lil smoke right up there with the Huhc.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alex Corona just a few months from the rolling table. Holy mackerel! I haven't smoked a nic-bomb of quite this caliber in a long while. Lovin' it!


----------



## Ender1553

Enjoying one of my last few from a '12 5x5 with family for the holidays









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Siglio IV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Pag#11 said:


> Monte Media Corona to finish off the weekend. Enjoyable lil smoke right up there with the Huhc.
> View attachment 235802
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Iv got a full box in my humidor. Message me I can send you a few mate.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Like A Boss ~ pimpin my new Drew Estate cap


----------



## Rondo

Robusto T


----------



## Jankjr

Gifted by a dear friend who is no longer with us. An older brother and mentor from another mother.

Thinking of you tonight Van. Love you bud.


----------



## Matt_21

HDM petite robusto...INSIDE!
Playing around with the lathe.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Happy New Year!

'09 Monte Especiales #2 to ring in the new year.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Happy New Year erbody!


----------



## Ender1553

Was my very late night NYE/Birthday smoke courtesy of a friend. Ended up following it with a Monte #5 because we were having a good time
















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice, Happy Birthday!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy new Year all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

Partagas mille fleur.
One of my all time favourite cigars.
Never judge a cigar by it's price.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RA Phoenicio (ER Líbano 2008) and some Zaya. Happy New Years everyone!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

My New Year special smoke was a Bolivar Belicosos Finos I got back in August during a trip to Havana Cuba. I really enjoyed this smoke.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Super Prince:










Happy New Year


----------



## Ender1553

5th cigar in 4 days, really enjoying spending time with family, especially an uncle that appreciates a good cigar









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'16 SLR Regios









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo

HU for @FTPuff, Alex Robusto for me at Lido Key Beach.


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

A nice treat that I've been putting back to have with my uncle









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

Pint and a Cuban in the attic.
Have a good Friday night folks!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Crac before bed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'16 Petite Corona









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading up to the office got someone coming to look at the 65 Impala SS. Always in the rain :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Damn wrong pic right cigar i think you all get the idea.
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the office heading back to Brooklyn soon.
Lillian my step daughter gave me that cup before her passing R.I.P. 
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Petit Royale on a chilly Sunday morning. 43° and damp . Hope everyone is good.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday Gods day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

Sun trying to poke out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Sunday Gods day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


That SLR is looking good.I bought a box couple years ago and i almost gave up hope but with two years down the last 2 really surprised me. Think I will dig one up


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Sunday Gods day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


What's the deal.. only parti(series D, so that might not even count) in the last few weeks.. odd for the OG parti whore... lol

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Westside Threat

Bbf, latte, playoffs










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Regios, venison, bourbon/coke, Playoffs


----------



## Mark in wi

My first post on the dark side!!> Partagas Coronas Senior for my New Years Eve on a cruise with the family. Nutty, smooth, and they wife enjoyed the aroma. Definitely one for me to look for next time shopping!:smile2:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very nice '16 PCE









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Navistar said:


> That SLR is looking good.I bought a box couple years ago and i almost gave up hope but with two years down the last 2 really surprised me. Think I will dig one up


Very easy to smoke and they never disappoint.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> What's the deal.. only parti(series D, so that might not even count) in the last few weeks.. odd for the OG parti whore... lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


You got me Dino even i need a change of pace peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## WABOOM

'16 Media Corona courtesy of @Rabidawise . Very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Rabidawise

WABOOM said:


> '16 Media Corona courtesy of @Rabidawise . Very much appreciated. Thank you.


I need to dig back into those soon, I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Quintero Favorito and McKenna 10 for the National Championship halftime. Go Tigers!


----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Short on a Monday evening stroll. A smoke you can always count on like a childhood friend that is always there no matter what.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Partagas Short on a Monday evening stroll. A smoke you can always count like a childhood friend that is always there no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


No doubt about it like a true friendship it is fantastic!:grin2:
What a great SEEGAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on a customer peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## Gumby-cr

1st one of these thanks to @MattT. Now I see what the fuss is about :grin2:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas One of the best cheap smokes to be had. Out for a chilly evening walk .









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Non Plus









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## MattT

Gumby-cr said:


> 1st one of these thanks to @MattT. Now I see what the fuss is about :grin2:


Welcome to crack town...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

CoRo with iced tea. Glad to sneak in a cigar this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black Peace to all!:vs_cool:


That's better.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'16 Robaina farm roll


----------



## Edgy85

Small club coronas.
Love these little flavour bombs.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the Morning gents.
Back on the chain gang JL#2 to keep me company.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Choix


----------



## Pag#11

Boli Coronas Junior right before the arrival of Friday. Been a butt kicking week. Half of me thinks it keeps me young as reality whispers "your limping jag off " as I walk it off.








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Boli Coronas Junior right before the arrival of Friday. Been a butt kicking week. Half of me thinks it keeps me young as reality whispers "your limping jag off " as I walk it off.
> View attachment 236592
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


How are they smokin little boy lol.
All joking aside i am waiting on a couple of boxes of BPC.
Your photo made me hungry.
Enjoy Bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Petite #2 D&D to go You all have a blessed weekend!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How are they smokin little boy lol.
> All joking aside i am waiting on a couple of boxes of BPC.
> Your photo made me hungry.
> Enjoy Bro! :vs_cool:


Smoking good... Box I received has 2 years on it...also really nice looking box atleast from what this lil boy can tell....have a good one Tony.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents! :vs_cool:


----------



## Ender1553

In NO with friends









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

Watching the playoffs...


----------



## kacey

Hoyo de Monterey









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'16 Aristocrat









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Jankjr

Quintero, courtesy of @ TexaSmoke, at the top of Crabtree Falls this past Monday morning. Got up there early, with the boys, so my 18 yo and I could light up alone...

Before earth-biscuits showed up to shoot the stink eye at us while snapping selfies.


----------



## Rondo

D4


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> Before earth-biscuits showed up to shoot the stink eye at us while snapping selfies.


Yes, very important they register their disapproval lest you and your sons enjoy your day.


----------



## Jankjr

Piper said:


> Yes, very important they register their disapproval lest you and your sons enjoy your day.


We just smile and greet them warmly while moving on to a more interesting hike my friend!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Jankjr said:


> Quintero, courtesy of @ TexaSmoke, at the top of Crabtree Falls this past Monday morning. Got up there early, with the boys, so my 18 yo and I could light up alone...
> 
> Before earth-biscuits showed up to shoot the stink eye at us while snapping selfies.


I had to look up the term earth biscuit.....I was pleased with the definitions given by the urban dictionary, as well as their use of it in a sentence.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop taking care of something i was putting off to watch the playoffs. I couldn't stand to watch it any more. Poor Mr Rivers i really thought this was going to be his year. Have been keeping an eye on him since he came up. So many times he has been close. He has a child on the way a blessed event i wish him the best of Luck Family is everything thank GOD he can be grateful for that. I think this loss is most likely the end of his hopes for a super bowl ring. Peace to all on this beautiful day GODS Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jankjr said:


> Quintero, courtesy of @ TexaSmoke, at the top of Crabtree Falls this past Monday morning. Got up there early, with the boys, so my 18 yo and I could light up alone...
> 
> Before earth-biscuits showed up to shoot the stink eye at us while snapping selfies.


Don't let anyone rain on your parade. Glad you and the boys got out and enjoyed the day.

"Before earth-biscuits showed up to shoot the stink eye at us while snapping selfies." :vs_laugh:

That made me smile R/G for you Sir! :vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the shop taking care of something i was putting off to watch the playoffs. I couldn't stand to watch it any more. Poor Mr Rivers i really thought this was going to be his year. Have been keeping an eye on him since he came up. So many times he has been close. He has a child on the way a blessed event i wish him the best of Luck Family is everything thank GOD he can be grateful for that. I think this loss is most likely the end of his hopes for a super bowl ring. Peace to all on this beautiful day GODS Day!:vs_cool:


He has a other kid on the way? He already has 4 or 5! Good for him. I wish he would have knocked Tom Brady out, but that would have disappointed @Rondo and my wife too much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TexaSmoke said:


> He has a other kid on the way? He already has 4 or 5! Good for him. I wish he would have knocked Tom Brady out, but that would have disappointed @Rondo and my wife too much.


He snuck a couple in while your weren't looking :vs_laugh:

This will be number 9 he credits it all to his faith.:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

TonyBrooklyn said:


> He snuck a couple in while your weren't looking :vs_laugh:
> 
> This will be number 9 he credits it all to his faith.:vs_cool:


9! Wow, that's impressive. I'm a man of faith, but 4 was plenty for me!


----------



## msmith1986

A Monte No.4 never fails, especially on a cold snowy day in PA.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

On a budget but still desire a well aged sipping rum? Papa's Pillar is the way to go. Lord knows Monte's love rum










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo




----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Jankjr said:


> Quintero, courtesy of @ TexaSmoke, at the top of Crabtree Falls this past Monday morning. Got up there early, with the boys, so my 18 yo and I could light up alone...
> 
> Before earth-biscuits showed up to shoot the stink eye at us while snapping selfies.


I have hiked that trail so many times. I'm sure the falls will flowing. I may just have to hike it and light one up myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TexaSmoke said:


> 9! Wow, that's impressive. I'm a man of faith, but 4 was plenty for me!


I must concur 5 was it for me. That being said if i was wealthy like Rivers. I most likely would have had a dozen or so. 13 is my favorite number. I love children one of GODS most precious gifts.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and a very hot black coffee damn its cold outside.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pag#11

Bolivar Coronas junior on a rainy Monday evening









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking this little guy and having a beer at 5am. Don't judge, its bedtime for me. Just finished a set of night shifts. Thanks for the smoke @UBC03. It was just what the doctor ordered. 
Also, see the Gurk down in the bottom? Proudly displayed. Lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Today is 2 years to the day of my best friends passing.
Had a R.A LCDH and a brew in his honor.
R.I.P Frank!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TexaSmoke

MMC


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alex Lonsdale


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
PLPC D&D to go crazy day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

1330 and my chores are done for the day!! I'll actually have some time for me on a day off. May as well have my first BRC!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

#2


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Mananitas as the rain continues to fall cleansing Los Angeles.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Guess whats for breakfast lol!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:

I can't post the picture, because the automatic Tapatalk sensors think that it's an "adult image".


----------



## Shaver702

My bud and I smoking a couple sticks while wearing the dogs out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Short on this Thursday evening
The rain has stopped for now. I am sure somewhere east of here is getting pounded by rain or snow. Be safe out there.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500

Dran said:


> 1330 and my chores are done for the day!! I'll actually have some time for me on a day off. May as well have my first BRC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


The BRC's are a favorite of mine. I put a box away in a zip lock bag with a 65% Boveda and let season for a year or more - they really develop nicely - the peppery edge softens a bit.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Dual-500 said:


> The BRC's are a favorite of mine. I put a box away in a zip lock bag with a 65% Boveda and let season for a year or more - they really develop nicely - the peppery edge softens a bit.


The vendor must have taken care of letting it rest, I've only had it for a couple months and didn't notice much pepper at all!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Pre work smoke









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Connie a


----------



## Dual-500

Anybody smoking Montecristo No. 3's besides me? I keep them on tap most of the time, a good "daily driver" kinda smoke and they are tasty.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Tapados on a late night walk. Looking forward to the weekend. 
Smoke courtesy of @curmudgeonista Thanks I appreciate it.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Connie a


Your a class act bro great picture looks yummy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'11 SigII









these are gems and proof why good cigars shouldn't be wasted by smoking rott.


----------



## Slowpokebill

As we Winter afternoons go this is a nice one. The sun is shinning and it’s a comfortable 40 degrees. So is is party time, Party Short time.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Twang & Twang


----------



## tacket

Rondo said:


> '11 SigII
> 
> View attachment 237184
> 
> 
> these are gems and proof why good cigars shouldn't be wasted by smoking rott.


I have a box of 15 SigIV tubos that my wife got me for Xmas that I'm dying to smoke, but they are from Mar '18 and likely need to take a much longer nap (cap popped off the tubos mind you). I know this thanks to you fine folks here!


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> '11 SigII
> 
> View attachment 237184
> 
> 
> these are gems and proof why good cigars shouldn't be wasted by smoking rott.


Yeah I'd think so stud! Just a couple years on it!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Pag#11

Romeo Petit Royale on a peaceful Saturday night. 60 days rest have really mellowed these out.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy snowy Sunday GOD'S Day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 RyJ Cazadores 
Gifted by @curmudgeonista a couple Christmas' ago.








Thanks again, Jack:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Been a few weeks since i came over to the dark side, Nov 15 PMF


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

D4


----------



## Dran

Good call @Rondo! I think ill join you... Though yours is probably better. I'm saving the aged one from Scott for another day.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

these Perlas sure smoke out of their price range. What a great little cheap and cheerful little stick.


----------



## Rabidawise

Three's company, right @Rondo & @Dran?


----------



## protekk

Got a couple in this weekend before the _really_ cold temps set in. They are actually the first I've had in the New Year! Yesterday was a montecristo Petit No.2 courtesy of @curmudgeonista . Thanks Jack:



Today while cleaning the garage and putting away Christmas stuff I enjoyed an '06 Diplomaticos No. 3. Love this cigar and love this marca:


----------



## Rondo

Go Pats


----------



## TexaSmoke

Had the day off today. Been in bed watching Netflix with the wife since 4am. Now it's time for a big coffee and a little cigar. Life is good.


----------



## Piper

TexaSmoke said:


> Had the day off today. Been in bed watching Netflix with the wife since 4am. Now it's time for a big coffee and a little cigar. Life is good.


Our paths nearly crossed. My wife and I were up until 230AM last night binge-watching season 3 of Offspring, an Aussie serial on Netflix.:smile2: No cigar though. It's 14* out!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Piper said:


> Our paths nearly crossed. My wife and I were up until 230AM last night binge-watching season 3 of Offspring, an Aussie serial on Netflix.:smile2: No cigar though. It's 14* out!


Ouch! 14 and I would have been inside. It was about 43 here at that moment. We were watching season 1 of a show called You. A strange series about love, stalking, and a bit of bloodshed.


----------



## Scotchpig

First time for this little fella and I like it! Thanks @Matt_21

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Scotchpig said:


> First time for this little fella and I like it! Thanks @Matt_21
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent! Glad you liked it. I really enjoyed my first one. The second time wasn't great and I've been waiting til spring for another. Glad to know they're in a good spot.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC raining up at the shop.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

On picture, but I was finally able to enjoy a Montecristo Medio Corona this afternoon. Or weather is freaky. It’s raining for about 6 hours today. Then the freeze comes back sealing the freshly wet snow into permafrost that will likely remain through March. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Champagne InHand said:


> On picture, but I was finally able to enjoy a Montecristo Medio Corona this afternoon. Or weather is freaky. It's raining for about 6 hours today. Then the freeze comes back sealing the freshly wet snow into permafrost that will likely remain through March.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dint miss those upstate winters at all!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BPC raining up at the shop.:vs_cool:


Are those box worthy? Looking into branching into those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Shaver702 said:


> Are those box worthy? Looking into branching into those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. It's what I took with my bag to Nica and was never disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Champagne InHand said:


> Absolutely. It's what I took with my bag to Nica and was never disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok if you're going to twist my arm....I will buy a box. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaver702 said:


> Are those box worthy? Looking into branching into those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO always a fine SEEGAR!:vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

Monte 2 in the attic









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Getting the pool ready for my Super Bowl party. 
Taking a quick break with an LUB 14


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Getting the pool ready for my Super Bowl party.
> 
> Taking a quick break with an LUB 14
> 
> View attachment 237478


Is that one of those new fangled infinity pools?

Even money some one ends up in it at the party

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Shaver702 said:


> Are those box worthy? Looking into branching into those.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> IMHO always a fine SEEGAR!:vs_cool:


I have a box from 2015 that are smoking well...


----------



## Rondo

UBC03 said:


> Even money some one ends up in it at the party


You're invited, D. I'll even let you wear your sneakers in the pool. 
Bring the duck.


----------



## Shaver702

Lunch break smoke thanks to @cigaraddict
Thanks bud. Great smoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos:


----------



## Ranger0282

About 3 years ago I bought my very first Cubans. Two 3 packs of Monticristo #2's. I walked around for 2 weeks smelling the box they came in. Within about 6 months I had smoked 3 of them and they did not impress me at all. After resting all this time I thought I would give them another try. The rest made ALL the difference in the world. Very Nice!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

They are always coming out with new high tech lighters. I can't keep up.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short black coffee on the way out.
Enjoy the weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Fusion

Petite Tubo for my afternoon smoke and very good it is


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 Montecristo No.2 - Rewarding myself for a job well done. (What a week!)


----------



## Pag#11

San Cristobal El Principle on a late night walk to close out another 19hr day. Definitely looking forward to the weekend and some rest.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Can't believe it's taken this long, but here's my first ever crack stick. It seemed an appropriate time for a quick smoke since the weather is hovering just above freezing and I had a bit of maintenance to do outside.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Pandyboy

My mate Ross popped round with these!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dual-500

Pag#11 said:


> San Cristobal El Principle on a late night walk to close out another 19hr day. Definitely looking forward to the weekend and some rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I always keep these on hand in the wineador - in fact, I just ordered another box as the drawer is moving towards "E".


----------



## bpegler

EL Talisman:


----------



## Ranger0282

Rondo said:


> View attachment 237662


Oh Yeah!! One of my most favorite sticks!!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Churchill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short tall D&D to go peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'09 Coronation


----------



## Rondo

'14 bcj


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'14 Monte









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## Scap

BBF from @Fusion


----------



## Pag#11

Bolivar Coronas junior as I do a lil maintenance on the Yukon. Gave it a tune up over the weekend. Gonna do the fuel injectors this weekend or sooner. I totally understand why @TonyBrooklyn smokes while he works on cars.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Bolivar Coronas junior as I do a lil maintenance on the Yukon. Gave it a tune up over the weekend. Gonna do the fuel injectors this weekend or sooner. I totally understand why @TonyBrooklyn smokes while he works on cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Its great ain't it @Pag#11
Totally relaxing before during and after a job.
In the old days we smoked and even drank a cold brew on a hot summer day.
Now nothing is allowed on any type of job.
That's why i am so glad i am self employed. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC my girl stayed over and made coffee i told her to make it black.
I guess she don't hear so well. I just drink it i can't complain.
She is one of the nicest people i have ever met.
And that's worth more than any cup of Joe on the planet.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I always smoke a cigar when working on cars or motorcycles as well. It keeps you from losing it when something isn’t going right. 

Much like yard ‘gars as it makes the fairly monotonous job enjoyable. I usually have some iced tea handy as well. I don’t mind having a brew but often it warms up as I get into the rhythm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trini Reyes as we have the calm before the polar vortex. It's relatively warm at 28F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 Aristocrat - Hard to believe a $3.00 cigar can be this darn good!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
Life in the arctic isn't it grand :vs_laugh:
Peace my brothers!:smile2:


----------



## kacey

Courtesy of @Edgy85 for my walk









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee hot and black.
Damn its a cold one.
Please bundle up and stay safe my friends!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Last cigar of the month!


----------



## Pag#11

curmudgeonista said:


> Last cigar of the month!
> 
> View attachment 238154
> 
> 
> View attachment 238158


Already planned on smoking the one you sent me this weekend now I have some added incentive. Thanks Jack.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

curmudgeonista said:


> Last cigar of the month!
> 
> View attachment 238154
> 
> 
> View attachment 238158


WOW!! :vs_whistle:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 Large black D&D
T.G.I.F it appears the arctic blast is moving along.
Gonna hit the 50's by Monday Thank you Jesus for this blessing!
Have a great safe weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Day one of a 14 day hiatus from work. No complaints here. Looks like I'll be working 7x12s when I go back. MMC and EZ Brass Knuckles coffee to start the day.


----------



## Pag#11

TexaSmoke said:


> Day one of a 14 day hiatus from work. No complaints here. Looks like I'll be working 7x12s when I go back. MMC and EZ Brass Knuckles coffee to start the day.


Enjoy every minute of it ... I need some time off . Hope all is well brother.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Pag#11 said:


> Enjoy every minute of it ... I need some time off . Hope all is well brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Looks like you've been working like a dog lately, brother. Hope it all pays off and you get to relax soon.


----------



## WABOOM

'09 Ex 3 that I got from a good friend. 
I lit it with cedar and this is a very good smoke.
Before this cigar I attempted to smoke a Diplomatico #2 that was horrible. Tasted like Cuban cardboard. That's the third Dip2 that disappointed me. Must have been a bad batch.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Slowpokebill

Today, here in the Mountain West, we had a hint of Spring. It won't last; snow is forecast for Sunday.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Pag#11

Partagas Short on a drizzly Friday evening. Looking forward to the weekend and watching the Superbowl. Go Rams .









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> '09 Ex 3 that I got from a good friend.
> I lit it with cedar and this is a very good smoke.
> Before this cigar I attempted to smoke a Diplomatico #2 that was horrible. Tasted like Cuban cardboard. That's the third Dip2 that disappointed me. Must have been a bad batch.


All the Dip #2's i have ever smoked fell way short of the mark.
I personally gave up on them long ago.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Garyk

Miss Cuba big time. This is a great stick


----------



## UBC03

The JLP had a hole somewhere, it got chucked.

So I went to the old reliable 11
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Must be a floor sweeping kinda day Dino!! #2 for the day is a May '16 quint.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Sunshine on my deck for the first time in months. This HdM from June 17 but basically ROTT for me. I enjoyed it but I'll let the others rest a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

El Credito. Cortesy of @Olecharlie.
This definitely taste Cuban but there is an odd harshness which made me give up a little past half way through. I will wait at least a year till I try another.


----------



## Olecharlie

blackrabbit said:


> El Credito. Cortesy of @Olecharlie.
> This definitely taste Cuban but there is an odd harshness which made me give up a little past half way through. I will wait at least a year till I try another.


That was the last batch that my Cuban friend gave me. They were kinda dry and not as good as the rest. I noticed the harshness as well. Just say the word if you need a few sticks, I'll get them on the way.


----------



## Scap

Pulled out a Dip 2. Mowed the yard, and drank an ice cold Topo Chico Lime.


----------



## Rondo

'11 Connie A


----------



## Scap

RyJ MILF Lure


----------



## Garyk

Bolivar Libertador. What a fantastic smoke. One of my favs


----------



## Pag#11

05-06 Monte #2
An old friend gave me 2 of these in 2007. I smoked one shortly after and it was an excellent smoke coco, wood and cinnamon. This one has really mellowed out and is not as rich tasting. Still very good.






























Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Dip2’s are super hit or miss. I’ve had a good box but most of the others weren’t grand


----------



## akpreacherplayz

H Uppmann Majestic 









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF while finishing up some restoration on shaving brushes.
Peace to all enjoy GOD'S Day :vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Olecharlie said:


> That was the last batch that my Cuban friend gave me. They were kinda dry and not as good as the rest. I noticed the harshness as well. Just say the word if you need a few sticks, I'll get them on the way.


I am in need of nothing, I have more than enough cigars and am thankful to try a "local" Cuban smoke. You have been more than generous with me in past trades. I still have a Juan Lopez I got from you which I am looking forward to firing up one of these days.


----------



## Rondo

2011


----------



## WABOOM

2017 Alex Piramide. I am happy to say this has not gone into the "sick period". It is really good, in fact it's better than before. Leather, honey, sandalwood, cream, earth. Earthiness is less than when fresh but the other notes are more pronounced.


----------



## Jankjr

Rondo said:


> 2011
> 
> View attachment 238354


Is that a little French bulldog?


----------



## Rondo

That’s Einstein.
Don’t let the name fool you.


----------



## TexaSmoke

A little pregame crack snack.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Siglo I









The official halftime smoke of the NFL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black back on the chain gang.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## awk6898

Punch-Punch (PET JUL 16) While doing some studying for work. Still snow on the deck, but couldn't pass up a 50 degree day.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HDM Palmas Extra









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Another beautiful day should hit close to 60.
Gonna catch up on some work and cigars.
Starting with this Montecristo No.2 .
Have a grand day all Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## Hickorynut

Can't waste great weather in February..

A gifted San Cristobal El Principle smoking great with a cup of Kona...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'13 Habaneros









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> Can't waste great weather in February..
> 
> A gifted San Cristobal El Principle smoking great with a cup of Kona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Love that Palio :vs_cool:

Partagas short coffee juice doughnut for me.
Peace my brothers.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

A 14 BBF and Four sisters espresso after lunch


----------



## Scap

Punch Punch


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got this tasty treat from @Scotchpig over the summer. This Belicoso may be my favorite RyJ thus far, though I haven't made it very far through their offerings yet. 
Thank you, Scott. Hitting the spot.


----------



## Pag#11

Boli Coronas Junior on a cold 37 degree (real feel) Wednesday evening. Week has been flying by which is always a good thing. These Juniors have been fantastic to say the least.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Delicias









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Punch Punch
> View attachment 238566


 @UBC03 Hey Dino whats up with the feet :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Petite Corona Up at the shop gotta fix my sisters kids car.
Have a great day all.


----------



## tacket

TexaSmoke said:


> Got this tasty treat from @Scotchpig over the summer. This Belicoso may be my favorite RyJ thus far, though I haven't made it very far through their offerings yet.
> Thank you, Scott. Hitting the spot.


I got a birthday box to ask for that I gotta start thinking about and I think these may be close to the top of the list.


----------



## TexaSmoke

tacket said:


> I got a birthday box to ask for that I gotta start thinking about and I think these may be close to the top of the list.


The options at price point will make your head spin. Too many awesome options.


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @UBC03 Hey Dino whats up with the feet :vs_laugh:


Thought this was the classy thread.. guess I was wrong.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> Thought this was the classy thread.. guess I was wrong.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Any time I get together with a bunch of other cigar smokers, I never think of using the term "classy":grin2:


----------



## huffer33

Spectacular day. Serie D number 4 that was a gift between rides.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## WABOOM

TUR SEP 16. RG Panetelas Extra. This is pretty impressive for the price of admission.


----------



## Rondo

'10 jl2


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. BPC Coffee Juice enjoy the weekend my friends! :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Slowpokebill

I spent the day hunting pheasant. It was colder than, you fill in the blank. It was in the single digits. We took a break mid morning for hot coffee and a smoke. It was a great day, good dog work and my shooting was on. Dinner Sunday will be Pheasant Lombardy.


----------



## Rondo

Never mind


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## Rondo

'09 Choix Supreme


----------



## talisker10

Epi 1 and green tea


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Regalias De Londres Feb 15 great lil smoke from my favorite marca . Courtesy of @curmudgeonista thanks Jack I appreciate it.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Pag#11 said:


> Boli Coronas Junior on a cold 37 degree (real feel) Wednesday evening. Week has been flying by which is always a good thing. These Juniors have been fantastic to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Finally pulled the trigger on a box. Love having little guys like this when I go on vacation to pair with cafe's.


----------



## cracker1397

Epi 2 paired with some Col EH Taylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

HUHC with some Weller Antique.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina Famosos On this beautiful Sunday God's Day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

EL Talisman:


----------



## Fusion

PMF after Lunch


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to put fire to this little guy. First cigar in a couple weeks. Stupid colds. 

Well.. huhc not pictured... Tapatalk says image failed adult picture. Not sure what the deal is. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Alrightdriver said:


> About to put fire to this little guy. First cigar in a couple weeks. Stupid colds.
> 
> Well.. huhc not pictured... Tapatalk says image failed adult picture. Not sure what the deal is.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


We all get that occasionally. Tapatalk thinks you're posting a picture of your....winky, because of the shape. Sometimes it helps to turn the pic 90 degrees. Most of the time I have to retake the picture.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Rabidawise

Monte #2 for my birthday! Hanging out in the recently cleaned and rearranged garage while the wife naps, before we go out to dinner tonight.


----------



## George007

Mmmm 3 year old Cohiba anyone? 😊


----------



## greasemonger

Partagas Short I believe, courtesy of @*Rondo* Thanks brother, nice escape from my norm.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sprouthog said:


>


Ditto


----------



## akpreacherplayz

From last night
Punch Coronation Tubo









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## kacey

Wrong place


----------



## WABOOM

No. 3 A/T. MUL May 14. 
Man... this is really, really good. 
Leather, cedar, latte, nutmeg, and Turtle Wax polish. (sounds wierd but it's intriguingly delicious) I've gotten the car polish once before but it was from a fresh custom roll.


----------



## Shaver702

Cohida short while I watch the fire burn down










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

San Cristobal El Principle A classic minuto on a chilly Monday evening.
Monte MC was Sundays after gym smoke.















Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Second one of these on vacation in Barbados... not smoking well - I'm suspecting the humidity in the air is to blame 
Bummer.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Batten down the hatches we got a bit of a storm heading our way.
Stay safe all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Princepe and HUHC tagging along on my errands today!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

The fiance is away, but she still says no to smoking inside the house. But it's snowing and I'm a b*+¢h... Time to take a TV and space heater to the shed. Man cave activated!

PS these Party PCE's were a little rough around the edges 2 years ago when I first got them, but they're smoking awesome now! Try one if you have the same box code and tell me what you think.






























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

awk6898 said:


> PS these Party PCE's were a little rough around the edges 2 years ago when I first got them, but they're smoking awesome now! Try one if you have the same box code and tell me what you think.


Same RAU DIC 15 code on the box of PCE's I'm currently working my way through, with about half of them left. Most have been very good. Didn't first crack the box until it had about 2-1/2 years on it, though.


----------



## awk6898

Turning into a very good smoke for the price. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'07 Partagas Corona Gordas Anejados


----------



## Shaver702

curmudgeonista said:


> '07 Partagas Corona Gordas Anejados
> 
> View attachment 239042


How are those? I have the HDM version. Have had these in my "cart"'multiple times but never pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Shaver702 said:


> How are those? I have the HDM version. Have had these in my "cart"'multiple times but never pulled the trigger.


Smooth, but loaded with flavor.

I just ordered a box. Figured with that coming I could allow myself to smoke this one tonight that's next-to-last from a previous fiver. :ss


----------



## Shaver702

curmudgeonista said:


> Smooth, but loaded with flavor.
> 
> I just ordered a box. Figured with that coming I could smoke this one tonight that's next-to-last from a previous fiver. :ss


I think you just made me order a box of these. The HDM are very smooth and are flavor bombs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

shaver702 said:


> i think you just made me order a box of these. The hdm are very smooth and are flavor bombs.


----------



## GOT14U

Enjoying this stick from @Olecharlie and some punk....go brick top









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## awk6898

PLPC (LEP NOV 16)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

'15 Delicias while getting the grill fired up.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Beautiful day today, tons of yard work to do...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo

Choix


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Going out to grab some goodies for the Valentines Day.
Have a Happy don't forget that special someone.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## awk6898

Doing the keto diet, so no carbs for me... Lighting up a HUPC (SUB MAR 12) for my Valentine's Day dessert while the fiance drowns herself in chocolates and cheesecake.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Partagas Chico while taking a walk on the beach.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Mille Fleurs Feb 17 on this Valentines day. Nice lil smoke at a nice price point. 
Smoke courtesy of @curmudgeonista. Thanks Jack I appreciate it.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'15 Fonseca Delicias









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 SLR Inca courtesy of @Rondo. Thanks Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Taking a ride with a RASS.
Have a great weekend all.
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

One from the Double D's Adult Novelties collection.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

H Upman Robisto Añejados tonight.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally got to smoke a Cohiba Exquisito from the latest box from the end of the year. Not the prettiest wrappers but as delicious as the other box resting nicely. I would have never figured my favorite Cohiba might be a 33rg skinny. But they are so tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Three weeks ago I've enjoyed smoking Magnum 46 with my brother. Great cigar.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

One of those rare, calm nights.









Sent from ground zero.


----------



## GOT14U

poppajon75 said:


> One of those rare, calm nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from ground zero.


Love those nights

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WABOOM

'16 Mananitas courtesy of @Rabidawise . Thank you. These are wonderful cigars. Tastes great, huge smoke output, bold but smooth flavors. Very nice.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rd 2 last night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pag#11

RyJ Petit Royale on a very cold Sunday evening walk. Real feel is 36° and it feels like it. I have really enjoyed the Royales. This is a pretty bold smoke considering the RyJ line is medium-ish. If you search hard enough you can find a few great deals on them. I have seen them selling for double of what I paid.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> One of those rare, calm nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from ground zero.





GOT14U said:


> Love those nights
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yep i gotta agree life's simple pleasures are the best.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. Dodged a snow storm thank GOD!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Oh how I've missed you. Paired with chocolate tea










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Dran

Chocolate tea?? Now you have my attention...








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Dran said:


> Chocolate tea?? Now you have my attention...
> View attachment 239388
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


https://shop.numitea.com/chocolate-puerh/p/numis-10360


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


Where ya at? I travel vicariously through yunz guys.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Where ya at? I travel vicariously through yunz guys.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Myrtle Beach. Off season right now, so we're living large in a penthouse suite on the cheap.


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'13 Grandioso


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Myrtle Beach. Off season right now, so we're living large in a penthouse suite on the cheap.


Nice

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

A midnight snack.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Myrtle Beach. Off season right now, so we're living large in a penthouse suite on the cheap.


If you run into Donnie please give him my best enjoy.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Not as lucky as Bob here is my view.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

'14 m2


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Anniversario:


----------



## rvillegachapa

My first Quai Dorsay! Amazing little smoke!


----------



## Fusion

Panatella


----------



## Rondo

'15 bpc 
Thanks Smitty


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC at the shop.Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been dipping into the Cohiba Exquisiteo box again. With sweet tea made with Truvia. Gotta cut empty calories somewhere. Exquisitos are so tasty.

They might just be that stuck on an island stick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 Rafael Gonzalez Perlas


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> '11 Rafael Gonzalez Perlas
> 
> View attachment 239614


If those are the same '11 I'm thinking of, those are fantastic.

An HUHC after work for me.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## Bird-Dog

poppajon75 said:


> If those are the same '11 I'm thinking of, those are fantastic.


Yep, darn good. Tried to wait out this last 5x5 of 2011's for their 10th BD, but it doesn't look like they'll make it. :cb


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short Iced Coffee and a Brooklyn Bagel to go.
May peace be with you all.
Enjoy the weekend:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Dran

First Fonseca, pungent barnyard, and I swear I'm getting hints of cinnamon off of it... But I haven't had a smoke in a week, so my palate may be off... Or really on.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Had to burn one. 
Surprised it's been going for over an hour.
Tons of smoke and that good Upmann flavor.


----------



## haegejc

Bolivar Belicosos Finos. Wish I could smoke these everyday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:


----------



## poppajon75

Dran said:


> View attachment 239690
> 
> First Fonseca, pungent barnyard, and I swear I'm getting hints of cinnamon off of it... But I haven't had a smoke in a week, so my palate may be off... Or really on.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I've found those to be hit or miss. That's based on having smoked a handful. YMMV. I will say that even the miss ones weren't pitch worthy to me.


----------



## Dran

Just caught me off guard, never picked up cinnamon from a CC!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## rvillegachapa

San Cristobal El Pricipe after cutting my yard and refilling my bird feeders!


----------



## Scap

Imperiales


----------



## BOSSTANK

Earlier today...


----------



## Pandyboy

QDO50 that fell apart
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Another storm on the way should be rain.
Playing catch up today V.R. for company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

No 6.
The 7 I have had out of the box have been underfilled and have had terrible construction...so far this one is awful as well. 
Quality control in cuba is stinking.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Edgy85 said:


> No 6.
> The 7 I have had out of the box have been underfilled and have had terrible construction...so far this one is awful as well.
> Quality control in cuba is stinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's unfortunate!:frown2:


----------



## Edgy85

Piper said:


> That's unfortunate!:frown2:


It sucks mate. Everyone iv had out the box I need to relight if I don't puff every 10 seconds. This is why I stick to new world cigars...there's a love of what they do.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally a decent weather day and the best cigar yet out of the cabinet of H.Upmann Connie As. 2+ years and removal from the cabinet. Surrounding it with Cohiba and Edmundos as well as sheets of Spanish cedar.

It's excellent and after a fifth of the 25 burning poorly or unraveling, this makes it all worth it. I can now see a comparison with CoRo and Havana's best. Thank goodness I have 19 more.









Drinking with a sweet high ABV Italian red that is akin to wine from Roman times. I had to add a bit of tartaric acid crystals as this was like fruit syrup before. It went from undrinkable to a perfect cigar companion. A bit less ethanol than aged Port.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Habanero on this windy evening.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Choix tonight for myself and @CRenshaw86
Thanks to @Rondo and @akpreacherplayz
These guys reeked of barnyard stank in the best possible way.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TexaSmoke said:


> Choix tonight for myself and @CRenshaw86
> Thanks to @Rondo and @akpreacherplayz
> These guys reeked of barnyard stank in the best possible way.


Enjoy brother! Love me some Choix Supreme!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> Enjoy brother! Love me some Choix Supreme!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Such a good stick. Blew us both away. Thanks again.


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos #2 ETP MAR 16. These have really blossomed.


----------



## rvillegachapa

Another El Pricipe after breakfast tacos


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Edgy85

3 years on this box and they taste dead. No flavour at all, like smoking air. Got about half the box left as well hopefully this is just a bad one.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Edgy85 said:


> 3 years on this box and they taste dead. No flavour at all, like smoking air. Got about half the box left as well hopefully this is just a bad one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 @Edgy85 you seem to be having some trouble with your Cuban stogies of late. The RyJ petit Churchill is usually pretty tasty in my limited experience. If your NC sticks from the same humidor are smoking great but the CCs are smoking poorly perhaps you can offer a few hypotheses about why this may be so. RH, temp, length of rest? It will also give some of the veterans on this thread an opportunity to offer possibilities for why the CCs are falling flat, besides just plain bad luck. Interested to get your input:vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

Piper said:


> @Edgy85 you seem to be having some trouble with your Cuban stogies of late. The RyJ petit Churchill is usually pretty tasty in my limited experience. If your NC sticks from the same humidor are smoking great but the CCs are smoking poorly perhaps you can offer a few hypotheses about why this may be so. RH, temp, length of rest? It will also give some of the veterans on this thread an opportunity to offer possibilities for why the CCs are falling flat, besides just plain bad luck. Interested to get your input:vs_cool:


Hey mate.
Everything's stored correctly. My boxes are in one storage container sealed with a load of 69 bovedas, and the temp is 60f or under at all times, they are stored with my drew estate boxes, rocky patels, padrons and they are all amazing. The partagas serie 6 were poor from the off, the flavour is awesome but the construction is dreadful. Iv got boxes of ramon allones and other cuban partagas that are smoking beautiful...I'm assuming this was just a bad stick in terms of flavour but the burn and smoke output were spot on!
I'll try another of those petit Churchill in a month or so see how I get on, if its not great I'll be handing over freebies haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

(Raises hand)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Edgy85 said:


> Hey mate.
> Everything's stored correctly. My boxes are in one storage container sealed with a load of 69 bovedas, and the temp is 60f or under at all times, they are stored with my drew estate boxes, rocky patels, padrons and they are all amazing. The partagas serie 6 were poor from the off, the flavour is awesome but the construction is dreadful. Iv got boxes of ramon allones and other cuban partagas that are smoking beautiful...I'm assuming this was just a bad stick in terms of flavour but the burn and smoke output were spot on!
> I'll try another of those petit Churchill in a month or so see how I get on, if its not great I'll be handing over freebies haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I believe the heavy Cuban users on the forum prefer to store their CCs at an RH in the low 60s (lower than for NCs) but that may be more for smokability than flavor and your RjJ seemed to be smoking perfectly. Bad luck if you've gotten a few duds although we've all had our share. In my experience sometimes even a beloved vitalo will taste like dirt. It reminds me of my dating days when the young lady would tell me, it's not me it's you! I've had a few high-class Cuban cigars tell me the same thing.:wink2:


----------



## Edgy85

Haha yeah iv heard it said many times myself. 
Think the lower humidity is for long term storage though. Not really bothered about that to be fair, iv smoked cigars strraight away as soon as they were through the door haha.
Iv got a couple of Monte 2s and have a couple left and though I think they are overrated personally, they burnt well and tasted good. Yeah I think you're right just bad luck eh!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Meetings are all over, dinner is gone. Now a nice walk around Durham before turning in for the night

P #4









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edgy85 said:


> 3 years on this box and they taste dead. No flavour at all, like smoking air. Got about half the box left as well hopefully this is just a bad one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I gave up on the RYJ Marca years back with the exception of the Cazadores when available.
The Cazi's are strong hot flavor bombs IMHO.
The rest of the line has declined terribly in the past decade or so. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edgy85 said:


> No 6.
> The 7 I have had out of the box have been underfilled and have had terrible construction...so far this one is awful as well.
> Quality control in cuba is stinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Quality control lacking in Cuba no way :vs_laugh:
We don't smoke em cause they are pretty.
If we want pretty we go N.C or some do least ways.
For flavor, aroma both lit and unlit you really can't beat a Cuban IMHO.
Maybe Cubans are just not for you.
I have noticed that most of your posts lean in that direction.
Don't keep beating yourself up my dear chap.
Jump ship no one will think lesser of you.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents just doing some paper work.
Thought i would stop by and see how ya all doing.
Peace my brothers.:vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Quality control lacking in Cuba no way :vs_laugh:
> 
> We don't smoke em cause they are pretty.
> 
> If we want pretty we go N.C or some do least ways.
> 
> For flavor, aroma both lit and unlit you really can't beat a Cuban IMHO.
> 
> Maybe Cubans are just not for you.
> 
> I have noticed that most of your posts lean in that direction.
> 
> Don't keep beating yourself up my dear chap.
> 
> Jump ship no one will think lesser of you.:vs_cool:


Hey Tony,
Wasn't the appearance I was talking about, it was the build quality. Kept going out between each puff. Don't get me wrong it tasted amazing but I hate needing to nurse a cigar when it should be smoking great from the off. Half the box was unfortunately the same with those partagas.
It just feels a bit shitty when you pay the premium for Cubans and that sort of thing happens.
Just pot luck though haha.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edgy85 said:


> Hey Tony,
> Wasn't the appearance I was talking about, it was the build quality. Kept going out between each puff. Don't get me wrong it tasted amazing but I hate needing to nurse a cigar when it should be smoking great from the off. Half the box was unfortunately the same with those partagas.
> It just feels a bit shitty when you pay the premium for Cubans and that sort of thing happens.
> Just pot luck though haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


For me personally there is only one thing i hate more than relights. 
And that's too tight a draw i know people try and poke em.
I personally just toss em. :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Thx @Olecharlie great flavor, had a bit of burn issues but came out stellar on the other end bud....first one of those for me....how old was it?
Oh I also got stucco done on the new casa!









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Thx @Olecharlie great flavor, had a bit of burn issues but came out stellar on the other end bud....first one of those for me....how old was it?
> Oh I also got stucco done on the new casa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Honestly I don't remember sending you that stick. I know I had a couple, when did you get it?


----------



## poppajon75

RGP


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Honestly I don't remember sending you that stick. I know I had a couple, when did you get it?


I think November of last year. Probably when you had 1 or 2 too many...and I got best end out of the deal. 

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> I think November of last year. Probably when you had 1 or 2 too many...and I got best end out of the deal.
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Yea that one came from Cuba along with a few others and the bundles of street sticks my buddy brought back. It was a couple years plus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Yea that one came from Cuba along with a few others and the bundles of street sticks my buddy brought back. It was a couple years plus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right. Good to know the age! Good flavors! Again thx bud

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> That's right. Good to know the age! Good flavors! Again thx bud
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Your welcome brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day all.
SCDLH La Punta after toast coffee and juice.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting hit with a wintry mix at the shop.
Gonna get this one in then head back to BROOKLYN.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## rvillegachapa

Por Larranaga panatela


----------



## WABOOM

Tradicionales. Strong little bastard. Quite a bit of tannic dryness. I think these need to lay down for a while. It's pretty intense.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Vegueros Tapados from @curmudgeonista collection. Thanks, hard to go wrong with the Vegueros. Realizing this is my first smoke in 9 or 10 days. Life happens. Hope everyone one is good. God bless.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Vegueros Tapados from @curmudgeonista collection. Thanks, hard to go wrong with the Vegueros. Realizing this is my first smoke in 9 or 10 days. Life happens. Hope everyone one is good. God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


And you as well! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents! :vs_cool:


----------



## Edgy85

Quick Reyes before work.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Cohida Short on the way home. Pretty smooth for a tiny stick









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## Shaver702

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


Though about pulling the trigger on a box of those. Any good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Shaver702 said:


> Though about pulling the trigger on a box of those. Any good?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good now, fantastic aging potential, imho. Montecristo profile with some extra ligero. Beautiful wrapper, great construction.

The extra band on the foot is really a great idea. Keeps the feet from splitting. The other two wrappers are just for show.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Have a great weekend all!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

@Pag#11's post reminded me I had these. Just a real solid performer IMO. Worth more than the matinee price of admission, but let's keep that a secret


----------



## WABOOM

UAO 17 (el laguito). Mag 54
1st time smoking one of these and it is absolutely delicious.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

08 8-9-8


----------



## Rondo

'09


----------



## Edgy85

Monte 2 with a few years on it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Possibly the worst Cuban I've smoked in a while. Punch Regios Du Punch EL2017
View attachment 20138









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Navistar

MC #4 with 4 years on it. Smoking pretty well


----------



## Rondo

Jl2


----------



## BobP

Yesterday's drive home.


----------



## Westside Threat

Principe, latte and rain










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

Regios and a momentary break from the rain










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Matt_21

Thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## Matt_21

Thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## rvillegachapa

Rafael Perla 5 years old smoking great!


----------



## TexaSmoke

'16 tapados









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

‘15 Lusi and Five Farms Irish Cream over ice. Special combination!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

TOS '16









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WABOOM

HUHC, SOM DIC 16. This is my first "crack stick"... the hype is real! I love it. I'm pleasantly surprised at the how bold the flavors are. It has a perfect amount of authority to it's strength. Super soft leather, bread crust and buttery pepper.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## poppajon75

JL #2. Was part of a Christmas package from a great BOTL.


----------



## PanzaVerde

And to the dark side I go. Thanks to @Pag#11 for this one. Hope you are still enjoying those cigar rests


----------



## Rondo

#2


----------



## Westside Threat

Crack stick for breakfast this am










Sent from the Westside


----------



## ebnash

WABOOM said:


> HUHC, SOM DIC 16. This is my first "crack stick"... the hype is real! I love it. I'm pleasantly surprised at the how bold the flavors are. It has a perfect amount of authority to it's strength. Super soft leather, bread crust and buttery pepper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Hard to believe this is your 1st, Boom. They are great cigars and you'll be glad to know they are amazingly consistent. Probably the most consistent cigar I have experienced. I happen to be a big fan of most of the HU's.


----------



## Bird-Dog

About to fire up this handsome Alex Lonsdale to follow-up a lovely, but camera-shy Mag46 earlier...









Wrapped up February a few short of the usual two-a-day+ average.


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> About to fire up this handsome Alex Lonsdale to follow-up a lovely, but camera-shy Mag46 earlier...
> 
> View attachment 240622
> 
> 
> Wrapped up February a few short of the usual two-a-day+ average.
> 
> View attachment 240624


That's most definitely a noteworthy list of goodies!


----------



## TexaSmoke

CoSho on a cold day. Awesome when time is limited. Thanks @Shaver702









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Afternoon coffee break with a Partagas Habanero and Nespresso Cappuccino


----------



## Dran

Shoveled the driveway! Reason enough to have a fine stick! NOV '16 Medio Siglo from @Bigjohn!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Big thanks goes out to @Rondo


----------



## Bird-Dog

Break #2 - SPNP


----------



## poppajon75

QD'O Coronas Claro kinda afternoon.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 BBF for the first of my...


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Mille Fleurs for a nightcap...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForMud said:


> Big thanks goes out to @Rondo
> 
> View attachment 240658


What a great BOTL enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yes spring is upon us Time to get the Basil plants up and going.
Peace my brothers may GOD keep you all Safe!

:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigjohn

Dran said:


> Shoveled the driveway! Reason enough to have a fine stick! NOV '16 Medio Siglo from @Bigjohn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Impressive record keeping skills!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 BCJ - Was supposed to be a morning "wake up" cigar with coffee, but turned into an afternooner by the time I could come up for air. Busy day!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 - Still one of my favorites since meeting my first nearly 30 years ago. This one needed a little adjustment to the draw (not unusual), but' is smoking like a champ now!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Always good!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

Edgy85 said:


> Haha yeah iv heard it said many times myself.
> Think the lower humidity is for long term storage though. Not really bothered about that to be fair, iv smoked cigars strraight away as soon as they were through the door haha.
> Iv got a couple of Monte 2s and have a couple left and though I think they are overrated personally, they burnt well and tasted good. Yeah I think you're right just bad luck eh!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I have had quite a few and I too didn't buy that the lower rH is critical in CCs. Not for storage as much but for an enjoyable smoke. I had 5 Upmann Connie As that practically unrolled themselves when smoked around 67-68rH. I was super mad. I switched them to a separate small tupperdor with some Cohiba at 65rH. The I dry bow them the night before so they are around 62-63rH. A completely different smoking experience.

These are $14+ sticks that often get compared to CoRos, but I just couldn't see it at all, until I had one at least 5% lower in rH than I smoke all my NC. It was heavenly. That said they had a couple years of aging and I would have wasted the entire cabinet if not for experimenting on this. Compared it to the Upmann Royal Robusto which smokes better around 65rH. Go figure. Same marca, about the same size, but miles apart in overall taste, especially with their prime rH. Upmanns just seem to be like that.

I've been a bit down on modern RyJ but I know the Churchills can be damned good with age and a dry out.

I would seriously give this a try before smoking you next one. Cut off the cap and stick it in a dry box for 2 days before firing it up. An old cigar box that's had no humidity added in months or a Cabinet.

I think half the problem with my Connie As was that the wood soaked up more humidity and kept them at even higher rH then the rest of the hygro controlled large tupperdor. I use only Bovedas. 69 in the bins for NCs and 65rH for CCs. The Cohiba, Upmann Connie As and some Edmundos are in that separate small tupperdor with sheets of Spanish cedar in between layers. The Upmann get a night of dry box. The rest are fine at 65rH.

I also like my Mag 50s drier than the RR or the HUHC crack sticks and lord knows I've smoked box after box of the half coronas as well as their Montecristo counterpart. Those are the least difficult sticks along with most shorts and juniors.

What do you have to lose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

curmudgeonista said:


> Monte #4 - Still one of my favorites since meeting my first nearly 30 years ago. This one needed a little adjustment to the draw (not unusual), but' is smoking like a champ now!
> 
> View attachment 240818


When No.4s are done right they really are an amazing stick. Probably the most smoked Cuban around the world. For good reason. They please most cigar smokers even if you are really loyal to 1-2 marcas

I need to buy some more. They just have gotten a little pricy the past few years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

Champagne InHand said:


> I have had quite a few and I too didn't buy that the lower rH is critical in CCs. Not for storage as much but for an enjoyable smoke. I had 5 Upmann Connie As that practically unrolled themselves when smoked around 67-68rH. I was super mad. I switched them to a separate small tupperdor with some Cohiba at 65rH. The I dry bow them the night before so they are around 62-63rH. A completely different smoking experience.
> 
> These are $14+ sticks that often get compared to CoRos, but I just couldn't see it at all, until I had one at least 5% lower in rH than I smoke all my NC. It was heavenly. That said they had a couple years of aging and I would have wasted the entire cabinet if not for experimenting on this. Compared it to the Upmann Royal Robusto which smokes better around 65rH. Go figure. Same marca, about the same size, but miles apart in overall taste, especially with their prime rH. Upmanns just seem to be like that.
> 
> I've been a bit down on modern RyJ but I know the Churchills can be damned good with age and a dry out.
> 
> I would seriously give this a try before smoking you next one. Cut off the cap and stick it in a dry box for 2 days before firing it up. An old cigar box that's had no humidity added in months or a Cabinet.
> 
> I think half the problem with my Connie As was that the wood soaked up more humidity and kept them at even higher rH then the rest of the hygro controlled large tupperdor. I use only Bovedas. 69 in the bins for NCs and 65rH for CCs. The Cohiba, Upmann Connie As and some Edmundos are in that separate small tupperdor with sheets of Spanish cedar in between layers. The Upmann get a night of dry box. The rest are fine at 65rH.
> 
> I also like my Mag 50s drier than the RR or the HUHC crack sticks and lord knows I've smoked box after box of the half coronas as well as their Montecristo counterpart. Those are the least difficult sticks along with most shorts and juniors.
> 
> What do you have to lose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that sounds like a good idea...an experiment at least. Like most folks iv got a lot of empty cigar boxes laying around so I will defo try leaving one in one a couple of days before smoking see if it makes a difference. Cheers for the idea brother!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Have a bit of free time so I'm smoking my first QDO. Looks like a box purchase is in the near future.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Super Partagas, similar notes to the Mille Fleur but a touch bolder, a little more pepper, i like it, cant remember who gifted it to me sorry but thank you


----------



## Bird-Dog

Tapados & Ovaltine!


----------



## GOT14U

shouldn't you be asleep? Not smokin sticks and drinkin ovaltine ? between you and Tony I just cant keep up! and I'm almost positive you 2 are older then me....lol


curmudgeonista said:


> Tapados & Ovaltine!
> 
> View attachment 240892


----------



## Bird-Dog

GOT14U said:


> shouldn't you be asleep? Not smokin sticks and drinkin ovaltine ? between you and Tony I just cant keep up! and I'm almost positive you 2 are older then me....lol


I'm a lifelong Night Owl. Besides, I get a little desk work in after Mrs. Curm turns in for the night. Nothing much gonna' happen business-wise that can't wait until late morning tomorrow if I get tonight's orders and inquiries taken care of tonight.


----------



## GOT14U

must be nice....my days start before the sun comes up......do you need a partner in your en-devours? I'd love to start at 9 am ....oh and I am a go getter.....thats about my full resume.....let me know.......lol


curmudgeonista said:


> I'm a lifelong Night Owl. Besides, I get a little desk work in after Mrs. Curm turns in for the night. Nothing much gonna' happen business-wise that can't wait until late morning tomorrow if I get tonight's orders and inquiries taken care of tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i had a Punch-Punch last night. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And then i just had to do it again this morning.
Crazy busy week.
I hope all is well with every-one. :vs_cool:


----------



## Garyk

Hola from Cayo Coco!


----------



## Dran

RASC DIC '16 from @Edgy85! Thanks mate!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 bcj


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tough week a brew and a Seegar really take the edge off.:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

bpegler said:


> Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo:


Let us know how that big, beautiful beast smokes, Bob.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

TexaSmoke said:


> Let us know how that big, beautiful beast smokes, Bob.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Nuts, cedar, banana peppers , oak. Fantastic construction, firm but not too firm draw. Complex.


----------



## TexaSmoke

bpegler said:


> Nuts, cedar, banana peppers , oak. Fantastic construction, firm but not too firm draw. Complex.


You grabbed my attention with banana peppers, Bob. Hope to come across that in a cigar one day. Thanks for the update, sir.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

TexaSmoke said:


> You grabbed my attention with banana peppers, Bob. Hope to come across that in a cigar one day. Thanks for the update, sir.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Sweet peppers are not a flavor note that I find in cigars typically. Nothing like the pepper you find in Nicaraguan sticks.


----------



## TexaSmoke

bpegler said:


> Sweet peppers are not a flavor note that I find in cigars typically. Nothing like the pepper you find in Nicaraguan sticks.


I LOVE sweet peppers. I used to can my own back when I kept a garden. Life had been too busy the last few years.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## rvillegachapa

FEB 16' Double Edmund Montecristo


----------



## tacket

Fusion said:


> Super Partagas, similar notes to the Mille Fleur but a touch bolder, a little more pepper, i like it, cant remember who gifted it to me sorry but thank you


Glad you like it! I think I was the one that sent that along -- it's one of my favorite C&Cs at the moment (and currently on sale I might add).


----------



## Fusion

tacket said:


> Glad you like it! I think I was the one that sent that along -- it's one of my favorite C&Cs at the moment (and currently on sale I might add).


Thank you, great smoke


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pmf


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'17 Coloniales while watching Meateater hunt in my home state!









Thanks @Pag#11 for a great smoke!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Nuts, cedar, banana peppers , oak. Fantastic construction, firm but not too firm draw. Complex.


I love sweet red peppers, never tasted it in a Cuban Cigar.
Those customs are quite magical.
I would imagine finding the time for one.
Is the hard part, nice to be rewarded time well spent. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! To all hope you all have a great weekend.:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Cheapie in the man-cave after popping a few snow geese.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

awk6898 said:


> Cheapie in the man-cave after popping a few snow geese.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Where in Ceciltucky :grin2:....I mean Cecil County are you?

I see chicken houses in the back ground.....Gotta be east of the bay?


----------



## awk6898

Just moved to Galena, but hunt outside of Cecilton.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

awk6898 said:


> Cheapie in the man-cave after popping a few snow geese.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Is that a Nacionales?


----------



## ForMud

awk6898 said:


> Just moved to Galena, but hunt outside of Cecilton.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hell, were almost neighbors....I'm right over the line on Rt291/Rt6......I'll be rolling through Cecilton/Galena in a couple of hours after stopping at a B&M in Glasgow on the way home.


----------



## Scotchpig

A little sunshine today. I'm in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

The last cigar I smoked from the brother that sent me this ended up somehow escalating into buying a box. Well, why stop now. It's everything I'd hoped it to be. So much H. Upmann goodness.


----------



## TexaSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> The last cigar I smoked from the brother that sent me this ended up somehow escalating into buying a box. Well, why stop now. It's everything I'd hoped it to be. So much H. Upmann goodness.


Crack stick on steroids. I'm about to get a box.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

TexaSmoke said:


> Crack stick on steroids. I'm about to get a box.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Similar in some respects. It's like when the HUHC starts really getting tasty near the end of the second third, but there's still 4" to go with the 46. So good.


----------



## TexaSmoke

poppajon75 said:


> Similar in some respects. It's like when the HUHC starts really getting tasty near the end of the second third, but there's still 4" to go with the 46. So good.


Top 3 dark side smoke for me right now.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

TexaSmoke said:


> Top 3 dark side smoke for me right now.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


These are on sale at the moment in tubos from a certain place.


----------



## TexaSmoke

tacket said:


> These are on sale at the moment in tubos from a certain place.


That's where I'm getting them from.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

awk6898 said:


> Cheapie in the man-cave after popping a few snow geese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nice dog is it a Drahthaar?

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## awk6898

GOT14U said:


> Nice dog is it a Drahthaar?
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Sure is. Immo II Vom Fuchsfluesschen out of Fred Turjans kennel over by Harrisburg PA

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

awk6898 said:


> Sure is. Immo II Vom Fuchsfluesschen out of Fred Turjans kennel over by Harrisburg PA
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Very cool, best damn bird dogs there are....I miss my Gretchen.....state champ that my buddy trained....I envy you, then again mine was a crazed high drive dog. If she wasn't hunting she was jacking stuff up. Had to keep her tired all the time...lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## poppajon75

Later night snack. PH for the win.


----------



## Bird-Dog

poppajon75 said:


> Later night snack. PMH for the win.


What's a PMH? :ask:


----------



## Pandyboy

Started off with La Gloria Cubana Serie D No.5 Spanish regional.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

curmudgeonista said:


> What's a PMH? :ask:


Should have read PH. Partagas Habanero.


----------



## WABOOM

LUB MAR 15. Firm draw and a perfect conical "witch's tit" for an ash. That's where they seem to taste the best for me, a couple notches below too tight of a draw. In addition to twang, leather and white pepper, I'm getting a vegatle note that reminds me of rutabaga or a very mild radish. A first for me. Really nice cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'13 hurr


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyk

Partagas Maduro #1. Amazing


----------



## Fusion

PMF to start my Sunday


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rd2
Had to bite the top

#roughingit


----------



## Ranger0282

Garyk said:


> Partagas Maduro #1. Amazing


Never had or even seen one of those but THAT looks G-R-E-A-T!!!!!!


----------



## BobP

Garyk said:


> Partagas Maduro #1. Amazing


Thanks, I will just add that to the list.......


----------



## Garyk

Found a slick little LCDH un another resort and grabbed a punch 48 from 2011! I also bought the last 3 Trinidad Vigia boxes from Apr 2016. Holy crow guys..I wish I could take you all there


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Culebra


----------



## kacey

curmudgeonista said:


> Partagas Culebra
> 
> View attachment 241252
> 
> 
> View attachment 241254


How was it?
I bought a cigar like that down in the DR several years ago for my brother, I remember the stick being multicolored so probably Natura, Maduro, and something else. Now that I know more about cigars I have to wonder how the draw was? And I have to wonder about buying a cigar with a glass top on it.


----------



## Bird-Dog

kacey said:


> How was it?
> I bought a cigar like that down in the DR several years ago for my brother, I remember the stick being multicolored so probably Natura, Maduro, and something else. Now that I know more about cigars I have to wonder how the draw was? And I have to wonder about buying a cigar with a glass top on it.


Very strong. Very good. Perfect draw.


----------



## WNYTony

Courtesy of @UBC03


----------



## GOT14U

WNYTony said:


> Courtesy of @UBC03


Those don't look like golfing gloves! I think someone may of hacked Tony's account guys!

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## WNYTony

GOT14U said:


> Those don't look like golfing gloves! I think someone may of hacked Tony's account guys!
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I was just really happy to see a little grass for a change - starting to get the itch. Yunz guys getting close to hitting it down there ?


----------



## lex61

WNYTony said:


> I was just really happy to see a little grass for a change - starting to get the itch. Yunz guys getting close to hitting it down there ?


45° and sunny yesterday made for a good round yesterday in Colorado. First weekend the course has been open since the first week in January.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday morning.....


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## rvillegachapa

NOV 16 Hoyo Epicure Especial


----------



## awk6898

Took the pup for a walk today and enjoyed this Monty Petit Edmundo UTE MAY 2016. Good smoke.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

JLP Caz and coffee while trying to get schoolwork done. But the Foo Fighters Vh1 storytellers episode is on... Hard to study while jamming out.

For a cheapie this thing is fitting the bill nicely. The burn has been razor sharp and the flavor has been consistently mellow throughout. Will definitely buy more.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Now moving on to a R&J MF (OLM DIC 14) and beer. Coffee just isn't cutting it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Partagas Serie D No. 4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HUHC Started my baby up can't wait for winter to end!:vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

Never thought of trying these, until I came across this forum. Thanks.


----------



## UBC03

BobP said:


> Never thought of trying these, until I came across this forum. Thanks.


Two thumbs up from the king of the short fillers..lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

'06 Exhibicion #4.


----------



## Bird-Dog

BT1 and perfect 29 in Cribbage!


----------



## lex61

curmudgeonista said:


> BT1 and perfect 29 in Cribbage!
> 
> View attachment 241408
> 
> 
> View attachment 241410


Cribbage? Bring it on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowpokebill

I know it is considered bad form but I always smoke a cigar out of a new box ROTT. Most of the time they smoke and taste pretty good. This habit gives me a bit of an idea how much rest they will need before I smoke the next one.

last nights smoke. Taste was good and burn was pretty decent but not perfect. I'll give it about a month before the next one comes out to play.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Slowpokebill said:


> I know it is considered bad form but I always smoke a cigar out of a new box ROTT. Most of the time they smoke and taste pretty good. This habit gives me a bit of an idea how much rest they will need before I smoke the next one.


Not bad form. Just sometimes a waste of (what will be) a good cigar. Pretty sure most of us do it at times, though. It's hard to lay off something new you're excited about. As a general rule, I've found that smaller cigars tend to fare better ROTT. So I try a little harder to lay off larger and more expensive cigars until they have time to acclimate. Still, not a matter of good or bad form.


----------



## Dran

A fancy double band stick to enjoy with some coffe early afternoon day off! Thanks @Shaver702!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

It’s been a seriously crazy week. I did get a chance to sneak in a Cohiba Exquisito this morning. Lovely smoke. 

I saw some good prices on both PL Pantelas and a longer thinner version which said it was 38mm in length. 

For the low price I don’t mind aging them. 

Anybody else like PL skinnies?

Off to put out a fire or clean up from a flood in the houses and dealing with insurance adjusters as well as Lowe’s higher management because their paid installer, must have been blazing high or just negligent when he installed our stove/oven

He didn’t tighten the hot lead and put negative and ground together. So far years our hot lead has been arcing melting insulation on wires, finally burning through the protective metal and scorching the heck out of our drywall as we slept unknowing our house could have gone up in flames at any moment. 

Now we have to figure where to go next. Lawsuit, I hate those and the wait. If they gave us a new range equal or better and cut us a deal on a fridge too good to say no to, I would sign a legal waiver. 

My wife is just furious though. Burned wall would have been a matter of time before house fire. Luckily it didn’t get much air back there or we would most likely have died a nasty death. Makes you sleep poorly as the guy installed most of our appliances. 

Good thing the water connection to the fridge cracked as we had to pull everything and discovered that nightmare. We did flood our guest crash bedroom beneath our kitchen though. That $1000 deductible is like a kick to the groin. However all clouds have silver linings. So I hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Dran said:


> A fancy double band stick to enjoy with some coffe early afternoon day off! Thanks @Shaver702!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Enjoy bud! Hope it was a good one for ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Very much so!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Champagne InHand said:


> It's been a seriously crazy week. I did get a chance to sneak in a Cohiba Exquisito this morning. Lovely smoke.
> 
> I saw some good prices on both PL Pantelas and a longer thinner version which said it was 38mm in length.
> 
> For the low price I don't mind aging them.
> 
> Anybody else like PL skinnies?


Por Larranaga Montecarlos are not merely a longer version of their Panetela. The PLMC is a long filler cigar that's far superior to the short filler PLP. Not sure where that "38mm" came from (I hate misinformation). The PLMC is 33 RG x 159mm (about 6.3"), making it a little skinnier and over an inch longer than the 33 x 127mm (5") Panetela.

Glad to hear you caught the wiring mishap before anything worse happened, BTW. Probably a story better suited to the Anti-Jacking banter thread, though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> I know it is considered bad form but I always smoke a cigar out of a new box ROTT. Most of the time they smoke and taste pretty good. This habit gives me a bit of an idea how much rest they will need before I smoke the next one.
> 
> last nights smoke. Taste was good and burn was pretty decent but not perfect. I'll give it about a month before the next one comes out to play.


Common misconception Bill. Cuban tobacco is not the same as it was a decade or two ago. The days of waiting ten years for cigars to turn the corner have long passed. Besides the fact that it depends on the Marca and Vitola. Historically Full Bodied cigars are best for long naps. And even they require much less time these days. Juan Lopez is a light to Medium bodied cigar they smoke great ROTT. As many others these days do. Once the cigars acclimate themselves R/H wise, PUFF away my friend.I can't remember the last time i got a whiff of ammonia. From a Premium hand made Havana Cigar. Happy Birthday! :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Mistake


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> It's been a seriously crazy week. I did get a chance to sneak in a Cohiba Exquisito this morning. Lovely smoke.
> 
> I saw some good prices on both PL Pantelas and a longer thinner version which said it was 38mm in length.
> 
> For the low price I don't mind aging them.
> 
> Anybody else like PL skinnies?
> 
> Off to put out a fire or clean up from a flood in the houses and dealing with insurance adjusters as well as Lowe's higher management because their paid installer, must have been blazing high or just negligent when he installed our stove/oven
> 
> He didn't tighten the hot lead and put negative and ground together. So far years our hot lead has been arcing melting insulation on wires, finally burning through the protective metal and scorching the heck out of our drywall as we slept unknowing our house could have gone up in flames at any moment.
> 
> Now we have to figure where to go next. Lawsuit, I hate those and the wait. If they gave us a new range equal or better and cut us a deal on a fridge too good to say no to, I would sign a legal waiver.
> 
> My wife is just furious though. Burned wall would have been a matter of time before house fire. Luckily it didn't get much air back there or we would most likely have died a nasty death. Makes you sleep poorly as the guy installed most of our appliances.
> 
> Good thing the water connection to the fridge cracked as we had to pull everything and discovered that nightmare. We did flood our guest crash bedroom beneath our kitchen though. That $1000 deductible is like a kick to the groin. However all clouds have silver linings. So I hope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank GOD you are all okay.
I think another SEEGAR and three fingers of Bourbon are in order.
Strictly for medicinal purposes of course.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ROTT! :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK

These are pretty good... thanks @TexaSmoke


----------



## Ranger0282

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ROTT! :vs_cool:


 Such a FINE looking cigar to have burn issues like that. Bet it was still good though ..


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Quickie


----------



## MattT

C&C Quint Fav for the hot tub tonight.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Bolivar Royal Corona










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ranger0282 said:


> Such a FINE looking cigar to have burn issues like that. Bet it was still good though ..


It was delicious like a Porterhouse steak. What a great Friggin cigar. It was very wet(ROTT) hence the burn issue.
Every time i grab a box of these i plow right through them. Shame they only come in 10 Count boxes. A few people stop by this weekend the box is gone. Poor Seegars never even get a chance to acclimate themselves. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Petite #2 and a cup of Joe.
Back on the chain gang,Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

To nice of a day not to walk on this side....compliments of @Westside Threat....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Ranger0282

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It was delicious like a Porterhouse steak. What a great Friggin cigar. It was very wet(ROTT) hence the burn issue.
> Every time i grab a box of these i plow right through them. Shame they only come in 10 Count boxes. A few people stop by this weekend the box is gone. Poor Seegars never even get a chance to acclimate themselves. :vs_laugh:


You hand THOSE out to people who stop by....... Can I have your address please so I can Mapquest....


----------



## haegejc

Hickorynut said:


> To nice of a day not to walk on this side....compliments of @*Westside Threat*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


How are those Fonsecas? I have looked at them several times.


----------



## Hickorynut

haegejc said:


> How are those Fonsecas? I have looked at them several times.


I'm not the one to ask. My first Fonseca CC....I'm liking it just fine....missing a little Twang, but making up for it in smooth, nutty goodness. Very enjoyable...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC today. Working things out with Lowe’s. We are safe. That’s what important. Decent weather here to. Until Sunday when it gets chilly but I’ll take a warmer St. Patty’s Day every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ranger0282 said:


> You hand THOSE out to people who stop by....... Can I have your address please so I can Mapquest....


Anytime your coming to New York bro.
P.M. Me depending on where i am staying you got it! :vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

I've been eyeing this ULA MAR 15 RA Superiors gifted to me by @curmudgeonista (like he's done so many times) and decided today was the day. When I took it from the tupper I told my wife "I've been waiting for this one". She asked why and I told her "After today I want a special cigar and you only live once, so I didn't want to waste it". She corrected me by saying "No. You live everyday. You only die once". I don't know where she got that quote, but I like it. Now to understand, my thinking is that every every cigar that's gifted is a special cigar. Maybe the only thought I should put into it is making sure I have time to enjoy it instead of waiting for the perfect time. In this case I'm blessed with both, and what a great cigar it is. Thanks Jack.


----------



## Ranger0282

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anytime your coming to New York bro.
> P.M. Me depending on where i am staying you got it! :vs_cool:


To bad Betsey still isn't here....she could have made the trip in less than a week......


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ranger0282 said:


> to bad betsey still isn't here....she could have made the trip in less than a week......


God Rest her Soul!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fantastic VR famosa after a good dog walk and some Viet food.

Of course crapatalk won't let me upload the photo. $3000 poorer after buying a new refrigerator and range/oven. Lowe's did knock 400 and change off the price because of faulty installation years ago. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Champagne InHand said:


> Fantastic VR famosa after a good dog walk and some Viet food.
> 
> Of course crapatalk won't let me upload the photo. $3000 poorer after buying a new refrigerator and range/oven. Lowe's did knock 400 and change off the price because of faulty installation years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So noble of them

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

My first CC in over a decade; thanks @Ranger0282!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
T.G.I.F. 
Happy St Patrick's Day Weekend to all.
Remember everyone is Irish on St Pats day :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!


----------



## Rondo

'11 Fundador


----------



## bpegler

Friday night poker game is canceled tonight. So I'm burying my sorrows in a cloud of Montecristo:










Have a great weekend!


----------



## UBC03

CRACK STICK









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Talisman:


----------



## tacket

Needed a quick Cuban fix last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Two of my favorites from this week.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick today while working Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick 3 fingers of Makers after a job well done.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

Enjoying some free time, with some Troegs JavaHead Stout.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Yummy little HUHC after a ridiculously long and cold shift. Thanks @cjmmm47!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WABOOM

Palmas Extra, OBM AGO 16 sent to me courtesy of @Rabidawise . This is an excellent tasting cigar for being so young. Pleasantly surprised. Thank you Sir. 
Do you have the factory code? @Rabidawise


----------



## Rabidawise

WABOOM said:


> Palmas Extra, from AUG 18 sent to me courtesy of @Rabidawise . This is an excellent tasting cigar for being so young. Pleasantly surprised. Thank you Sir.
> Do you have the factory code? @Rabidawise


You're welcome!


----------



## WABOOM

Rabidawise said:


> You're welcome!


That's August 16! FYI you had 2018 listed for date.
Thanks again.


----------



## Rabidawise

WABOOM said:


> That's August 16! FYI you had 2018 listed for date.
> Thanks again.


Oh dang! I sure did have that wrong! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## Spencer480

I've had a cold all week so it's time for a gurkha


----------



## TexaSmoke

A phenomenal tasting Monte from @Rondo. Thanks to you, Ron. Amazing stick.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chilly morning warming up the 62 Cadillac. Custom roll courtesy of Big Mike thanks bro!


----------



## Rondo

It's a PL Montecarlo and sweet black coffee morning.


----------



## Dran

Rondo said:


> It's a PL Montecarlo and sweet black coffee morning.
> 
> View attachment 241904


Got one resting, heard its a great cigar, definately an awesome coffee cup!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Hard day in the garden, i deserve these


----------



## mpomario

First cc monte. Great little smoke. Like the HC size. From Christmas exchange. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Better late than never... finishing up this afternoon's Parti Aristocrat (and yes folks, it's just as good now as it was a few hours ago) :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

El Principe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie and an iced Java Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC coffee in my favorite cup.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Connie A I managed to ripe the cap off through shear laziness of pulling the bands off rather then cutting them off. It's tasty though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'16 Alex Robusto


----------



## Rondo

Robusto


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## blackrabbit

Crack stick.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Was a busy day today being managed by a newborn, but was able to change enough diapers to earn a quick smoke, this one courtesy of @curmudgeonista -- HdM Petit Robusto:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

:ask: Sorry, but I don't remember that. :ask:


----------



## Dran

Happy FriMonday puff nation. Monte Edmundo for the win.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Marvin


----------



## WABOOM

RG Perlas from '16. Another one courtesy of @Rabidawise . Great little budget smoke. Thank you.


----------



## Edgy85

Partagas mille fleur. Not just a great budget cuban but a great cuban...so underrated love these.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Juanita custom Elefantes:


Where's the rest of it?


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Where's the rest of it?


, this is the "regular" Juanita Elefantes. It's a little over 5". The Elefantes Maximo I had her roll are the 9" monsters. I don't have time for one of those this afternoon.

FWIW, Juanita is rolling some delicious cigars, regardless of the size. I'm rotating between Juanita, Alex, and Reynaldo for my customs these days.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> , this is the "regular" Juanita Elefantes. It's a little over 5". The Elefantes Maximo I had her roll are the 9" monsters. I don't have time for one of those this afternoon.
> 
> FWIW, Juanita is rolling some delicious cigars, regardless of the size. I'm rotating between Juanita, Alex, and Reynaldo for my customs these days.


Just looked strange in your hand.. looks like something I could actually finish in one sitting.. lol


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Churchill TOU JUL 17 and coffee. Yum


----------



## Olecharlie

Yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Hot tub treat last night.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great idea!


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag46









Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Semi decent weather today. Most of the fallen snow melted. I enjoyed an Edmundo while soaking in the tub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

D no 6









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK

#5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful day in the neighborhood! Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cohiba Esquisito. Mmmm tasty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvillegachapa

Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme Mar 17


----------



## haegejc

H Upmann Mag 46.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

haegejc said:


> H Upmann Mag 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rarely nub a cigar but it was so good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

haegejc said:


> I rarely nub a cigar but it was so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favs.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

haegejc said:


> H Upmann Mag 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ill need to revisit that one
ive only had 2 and both were plugged


----------



## WABOOM

.








I'm at the halfway point now, and I'm getting a grilled meat note I've never gotten in a Habano. It's nice.


----------



## haegejc

Gummy Jones said:


> ill need to revisit that one
> ive only had 2 and both were plugged


It started out a bit tight, but I poked it with a wooden shish kabob skewer... Sorry I would have used my wife's cake tester but she was on the porch with me. :grin2:
I got a box back in November dated ABR 16 UEB and about half that i have smoked have had a tight draw! But a poke or two usually takes care of it!


----------



## Dran

With thanks to @Scotchpig!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'16 Alex lancero


----------



## poppajon75

UTL MAY 18 from the new arrival. I'm hoping these make it through a good little nap, but I may be asking to much of my willpower. Not as settled and smoothed out as the '15, but still very good to me.


----------



## haegejc

Series P No. 2 with 2 years rest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Sea dic 15


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Dran

'14 EML that @Rondo gifted me at the NE herf! This sounds weird to me... But I'm getting Dawn dish soap... Not immeasurable, probably what more experienced palates would call either floral or fruity. Gonna be a great smoke!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Delicias and EZ ugly Christmas sweater coffee.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Petit Royales Very pleasent aromatic a real surprise for an RYJ.
As i have written this Marca off for the most part.


----------



## Olecharlie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Petit Royales Very pleasent aromatic a real surprise for an RYJ.
> As i have written this Marca off for the most part.


Nice, i gotta get back to opening the cc drawer on my cooler!


----------



## Slowpokebill

From last night, my birthday. The last of the box I bought myself for last years birthday JL1


----------



## haegejc

H Upmann Anejodos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tapados, SLE SEP 15


----------



## protekk

Weather is getting warmer and finally getting around to smoking! 2009 SLR Pacificos with an Abomination brewing Midnight Snack. I am buying fewer double bands but have to say the Pacificos are still going strong. A nice balanced smoke perfect construction, great draw and plenty of creamy smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had another RYJ around 7 yesterday. Just finished one up about 15 minutes ago.
I am amazed that a cigar That can stand up to a very good aged Bourbon like Makers Mark 46.
Is so easy to smoke on an empty stomach with just and iced coffee. :vs_cool:


----------



## GOT14U

Thx to @curmudgeonista I am enjoying this Johnny this morning while labeling some sticks. Humidity is a bit to high since it was sitting in the "new" purchase cooler....hard to keep it below 70% with the over humidified sticks...next time I'll dry box a bit. Was a great smoke either way!
















Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:










Really a very nice cigar.


----------



## Dran

Entrpidos thanks to @Scotchpig!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Slowpokebill

In a couple of hours I'm going to crack open a very old bottle of Haig & Haig Five Star Scotch Whisky to share it with some very close friends.

Whisky, when it goes into the bottle stops aging but if poorly stored it may deteriorate some. This whisky went into the bottle sometime in the 1950s. In my care it has been stored properly but before that; who knows.

I decide it was time to see if it is worth enjoying or it should be dumped. There isn't much sense in having it just sit on the shelf. Who knows; I could die tomorrow.


----------



## George007

Working on the rental properties today. Taking a break with this bad boy!


----------



## ebnash

Siglo II ‘16 with a man size Gin&Tonic


----------



## Piper

Slowpokebill said:


> n a couple of hours I'm going to crack open a very old bottle of Haig & Haig Five Star Scotch Whisky to share it with some very close friends.
> 
> Whisky, when it goes into the bottle stops aging but if poorly stored it may deteriorate some. This whisky went into the bottle sometime in the 1950s. In my care it has been stored properly but before that; who knows.
> 
> I decide it was time to see if it is worth enjoying or it should be dumped. There isn't much sense in having it just sit on the shelf. Who knows; I could die tomorrow.





ebnash said:


> Siglo II '16 with a man size Gin&Tonic


Very nice gentlemen! Looks like you have a fun evening in store.:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Celebrating my son's first ride in a cop car! Little dick ran away when we were outta town for the weekend... Trip cancelled.. Luckily his grandmother didnt have another stroke.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

The second round of the Haig & Haig Five Star and HUPC


----------



## Rondo

'14 m2


----------



## Champagne InHand

Crack sticks as it snows lightly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Culebras - It's not just a gimmick; these are fantastic! Old-school twang in triplicate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday morning.....


----------



## Wallbright

curmudgeonista said:


> Partagas Culebras - It's not just a gimmick; these are fantastic! Old-school twang in triplicate.
> 
> View attachment 243168


You didn't want to smoke all three at the same time? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wallbright said:


> You didn't want to smoke all three at the same time? :vs_laugh:


Nope. And I don't smoke 25 at a time when cigars come boxed and bundled that way either.


----------



## Wallbright

curmudgeonista said:


> Nope. And I don't smoke 25 at a time when cigars come boxed and bundled that way either.


You're missing out. You haven't lived till you've smoked a 25bundle at the same time :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados - Completely plugged when I clipped it. I mean not a molecule of air coming through. Reamed it out enough to get it smoking, but it's gonna' need more work once it warms up. That's totally unacceptable, especially for a cigar selling for more than double the cost of several other very good Coronas Gordas. Luckily this is the last of this batch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Like i used to tell my stepdaughter Lillian R.I.P!
When she would enter what she called a grey area.
And ask Dad what would you do if you were me?

Lillian It may be 2009 outside but its 1959 in this house :vs_laugh:


----------



## S&W

OOPs... wrong What did you smoke thread


----------



## Rondo

M1


----------



## Champagne InHand

Upmann Connie A. Smoking well today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

curmudgeonista said:


> Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados - Completely plugged when I clipped it. I mean not a molecule of air coming through. Reamed it out enough to get it smoking, but it's gonna' need more work once it warms up. That's totally unacceptable, especially for a cigar selling for more than double the cost of several other very good Coronas Gordas. Luckily this is the last of this batch.
> 
> View attachment 243246


At least you have the perfect tool to fix it up! If not I hear Amazon sells them 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ramon Allones in a robusto format,







Out of the handful or so CC's I've smoked these have come the closest to aligning with my palate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ramon Allones in a robusto format,
> View attachment 243360
> 
> 
> Out of the handful or so CC's I've smoked these have come the closest to aligning with my palate.


Times change tastes change. I just recently started smoking RYJ a Marca i had just about wrote off. Except for maybe the Cazadores, Point is other people suggestions are just that. Smoke what you like enjoy the journey! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back on the chain gang.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pandyboy

Partagas Serie D No.4









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Beautiful weather today in NY so I had to do a double. First was a '13 VR Univision's with some second fiddle ipa:

View attachment 20347


Followed that up with a 2016 BBF and some 14 th star B-72. Not a bad day:

View attachment 20348


----------



## WABOOM

Divinos









This crazy little cigar went from borderline bad to HEAVENLY in less than 25 minutes. @curmudgeonista refers to this as pushing thru the wall to get the reward (or something to that affect). Sorry if I butchered that.


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> Divinos
> 
> This crazy little cigar went from borderline bad to HEAVENLY in less than 25 minutes. @*curmudgeonista* refers to this as pushing thru the wall to get the reward (or something to that affect). Sorry if I butchered that.


Good on ya' Casey! You said it better than I ever could. But the concept does run true much of the time... except when it doesn't. And you never know which is which if you don't try!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte Petit #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the Morning Gents!
Another Spring like day!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From @bobbya08 a few years ago. All I know is it's an Alex and it's a truly great smoke.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Old guy


----------



## Razorhog

I think this is my second gerbil ever, I've been saving it 10 years, and it's plugged. Multiple pokes the entire length of my perfect draw tool and still feel like my fillings are going to suck out of my teeth. Decent flavors now that I'm halfway done and can get some smoke, but nothing to write home about.










Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Vegas Robaina Unico.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas short black coffee.
Sorry no pic in a hurry to get out of here for the weekend.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

This is my first H. Upmann Half Corona (crack). The packing flap had LUB MAR 15. Really like the twang these have.










Enjoyed this to the very end!! Dam should have bought all 5 tins they had.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 Reyes late nighter









And just remembered to close-out the March "smoked" list...


----------



## WABOOM

Dip 2. This one is actually really good, the other 4 were horrendous in taste and construction.


----------



## bpegler

EL factory "Trinidad 50 Anniversario":










6.2"x59RG.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

bpegler said:


> EL factory "Trinidad 50 Anniversario":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.2"x59RG.


Man that looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## TCstr8

BBF and some rum. First one on the deck this year.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

@Rondo gave me an idea....


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tacket

curmudgeonista said:


> '14 Reyes late nighter
> 
> View attachment 243660
> 
> 
> And just remembered to close-out the March "smoked" list...
> 
> View attachment 243662


Love seeing your monthly list! #aspirations


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Half Corona


----------



## WNYTony

Hey @Dran Thanks


----------



## UBC03

WNYTony said:


> Hey @Dran Thanks


Tony's first golf glove pic...

SPRING HAS SPRUNG...


----------



## talisker10

Le hoyo du prince '06, creamy cedary twang


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo Open Regata. Still waiting for the expected heavy rains.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14


----------



## WABOOM

La Flor De Cano Asia Pacifico. (larger than robusto) Courtesy of @Rondo . I didn't know what to expect from this, I don't see or hear of this marque very often. This is a good example of a Cuban cigar. It is perfectly constructed and very well balanced. I'm impressed right now.
Graham cracker, leather, lots of cedar, brown sugar, a strong mineral twang, and a slight apple peel dryness. Fairly light in body. 
Thank you Ron.


----------



## Gummy Jones

I've seen better wrappers...


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:










Another gorgeous spring day!


----------



## MrCrowley39

It's been far too long since my last post but the warmer weather is upon us here in the Great White North. Just relaxing watching the Nascar race outside on my tablet so I can puff away on this custom roll.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

MrCrowley39 said:


> It's been far too long since my last post but the warmer weather is upon us here in the Great White North. Just relaxing watching the Nascar race outside on my tablet so I can puff away on this custom roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Who was the roller?


----------



## MrCrowley39

bpegler said:


> Who was the roller?


I'm not 100% sure. This was a house blend from a store 45 minutes from me. They claim it's a non mentionable roll. It's tastes like a blend, smooth a little spice and it's young, so a little down time and they'll be decent for under $5 a stick.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Really wanted this to be a good experience, but the burn fought me the entire way. To the bottom of the humidor until next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

First dark side post.

Partagas Añejados all the way from Rome, Italy And a Guiness for national beer day. Beautiful 90°F day in Arizona. Life is good!










Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Rondo

@tazdvl 
Welcome to the


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents :vs_cool:
back on the chain gang for me :vs_cool:
I trust everyone had a great weekend.
Peace my brothers!


----------



## Mark in wi

:grin2:My first crack stick!


----------



## Mark in wi

Last stick from Spring Break. This had a hard spot about the midpoint and a tuff draw to start. I was a little disappointed witch the first half with a hard draw and kinda of a bland taste. I was busy talking when I got to the dense part and the stick went out on me. When I went to relight the draw changed and the flavor woke up! It became a creamy and tasty delight! Now I understand why people like these so much.


----------



## Rondo

'15 Vigia


----------



## Gummy Jones

Another ugly duckling


----------



## Olecharlie

Little before dinner appetizer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Have a blessed day all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rainy day MMC...


----------



## poppajon75

SCdlH El Principe ROTT. Well ROTT straight from LGR JUN 17  
Coincidentally, one of the cigars to sway me to the dark side, and introduced by Jack I believe.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'15 RyJ Coronitas en Cedro









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Tulse

Wee break from NCs. A Thousand Flowers.


----------



## TexaSmoke

I really didn't like the first one of these I tried. This one changed my mind.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

This one deserved a second pic. Just kept getting better.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Gummy Jones

TexaSmoke said:


> This one deserved a second pic. Just kept getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


one of my favorite mid cooobans

when they are on they are as good as any


----------



## Shaver702

#2 for the day.

Super

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'17 SCDLH El Principe









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night while restoring brushes.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on a Customer have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Juanita lancero from 2017. Best tasting cigar I've ever had. Still soft and pliable. Definitely tasted fresh. The cold aroma off this was like no other cigar I've ever smelled. Extreme leather, manure, and a floral stink that reminded me of a humid summer morning. 
Here's the crazy part... you know the sweet smell of roadkill? I got a hint of that. Just slightly. It was not off-putting. 
Draw was tight in the 1st half but it was doable. These will be stellar in a couple years. If I would have dry boxed it in a jar for a month, I bet it would have been nothing short of mind blowing.

Tasting notes: Sour leather, fresh earth/clay, very floral (rose, dandelion), slight citrus zest, woody notes of oak.

Cigar went out with 2 inches left and that's ok because I started getting ammonia. Overall it was a phenomenal smoke.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## blackrabbit

WABOOM said:


> Juanita lancero from 2017. Best tasting cigar I've ever had. Still soft and pliable. Definitely tasted fresh. The cold aroma off this was like no other cigar I've ever smelled. Extreme leather, manure, and a floral stink that reminded me of a humid summer morning.
> Here's the crazy part... you know the sweet smell of roadkill? I got a hint of that. Just slightly. It was not off-putting.
> Draw was tight in the 1st half but it was doable. These will be stellar in a couple years. If I would have dry boxed it in a jar for a month, I bet it would have been nothing short of mind blowing.


Roadkill? Sounds delicious. uke:


----------



## WABOOM

blackrabbit said:


> Roadkill? Sounds delicious. uke:


In a good way. Very strange. Ever smelled a flower that smelled bad but good? Like that. Bear with me!


----------



## Rondo

Some will never understand your refined palate @WABOOM.
It'll like that fruit thing:grin2:

I'm enjoying a Punch Punch


----------



## blackrabbit

WABOOM said:


> In a good way. Very strange. Ever smelled a flower that smelled bad but good? Like that. Bear with me!


I grow some Euphorbia's that have smells like that to attract flies for pollination. I get ya. :vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 La Fuerza


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Jun '15, someone said it goes well with coffee! Thanks @Rondo









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Dran said:


> Jun '15, someone said it goes well with coffee! Thanks @Rondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


those are delicious

ive been running low on them for a while

i like the plpc a little better i think


----------



## Dran

I've had both now... Think I'm leaning towards this one!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

What a lovely cigar, Cohiba Medio Siglo
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Alex Corona from last year and Sierra Nevada Otra Vez


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'17 RGPC









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## WABOOM

No. 4, GEO ABR 15. Very generously sent by @curmudgeonista as retaliation for a bomb I sent to him. I was scared to place an order for for these not knowing if they live up to reputation of the Monte brand and Jack sent me a 10 ct box to help push me over the edge. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:










Rainy afternoon


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Juanita custom Elefantes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy afternoon


Those look good.. I wouldn't feel like a lilliputian smoking it.


----------



## UBC03

Rass '14 from my boy @Rondo

Started out with hay, then I picked up salted cashews pretty strong for a minute. No pepper, even on the retro, until the halfway point. Then finished with mostly leather, dark chocolate and hay.

I gotta say, 5 years made this a smoooooth smoke. Not one sour note.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Espy. Splendid.


----------



## Olecharlie

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Espy. Splendid.


Nice!


----------



## Olecharlie

WABOOM said:


> No. 4, GEO ABR 15. Very generously sent by @curmudgeonista as retaliation for a bomb I sent to him. I was scared to place an order for for these not knowing if they live up to reputation of the Monte brand and Jack sent me a 10 ct box to help push me over the edge.
> Thank you very much.


That's a gracious gift Jack!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

From the mythical Puff Fairy - loving this so far, tons of smoke output for such a little stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba and Brunch Happy Sunday.
Peace to all on GOD"S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

tacket said:


> From the mythical Puff Fairy - loving this so far, tons of smoke output for such a little stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ill never forget my first one of those
was well aged and opened as the most disgusting and bizarre cigar ever
not acrid, just gross

4 puffs later it was as complex as a pc gets


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad la Trova:


----------



## Rusty Nail

Psd4.


----------



## Dran

Boli PC









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Yolanda cañonazo and my favorite rum. Still gotta try the 30 year but terrified how much I will like it










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Trinidad Coloniales 14.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a nice weekend.
The April showers bring the May flowers.
Making a run for parts RYJ to keep me company.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

'15 VR Famousa, with a thin strip of nica wrapper to hold the guts in!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Monte #5


----------



## Champagne InHand

Forgot to post Saturday and Sunday. A pair of crack sticks and a Cohiba Exquisito. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Forgot the pic of Frankengar









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Neighbor gave me a smoke tonight. Guy travels to all the South American countries and has a killer selection of CCs...this is what was left of a damn good stick









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Friggin crazy weather first its so hot over the weekend its uncomfortable.
Now its so chilly over night gotta bundle up. :vs_laugh:
Was supposed to help the union out next couple of days.
You know what i am going to take the rest of the week off.
Woke up in that my name is CHUCK and i don't give a {fill in the blank} Mood or rather Mode.
After all if we all conform to the controllers of the world and i mean the humans / not GOD.
Because everybody wants to control someone else are we not just robots.:vs_OMG:
Gonna smoke lots of cigars next couple of days.
Headed out to Cali.
Might not be back till next week just wanted to wish all my friends well!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Woke up in that my name is CHUCK and i don't give a {fill in the blank} Mood or rather Mode.
> 
> I've been in that mode since I got a hole in my colon. My wife tells me to take a separate vacation until my surgery.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Shaver702

Well had my first crack stick that I couldn't make it all the way through. An angry Cuban had to roll this one. It was good just the draw was ridiculously tight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Ok I still needed a smoke and these were close by,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Huhc


----------



## blackrabbit

Divino (May 2017) to help driving through town. Very good. I like the transitions.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'10 PCE in honor of my dear departed Dad's birthday. Nothing fancy, but it's exactly the sort of thing he would have picked out for himself if he were still with us.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Crack stick and an El Principe today. 

Tony is right about the crazy weather. We had snow between midnight and 2an yesterday. Snow on April 16th. Unreal an 65’ above sea level. Then later this morning it warmed up to almost 50F and I saw a great blue heron which restored my faith that Spring will fully arrive soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ForMud

Yesterday walking the dogs.


----------



## TexaSmoke

@curmudgeonista said these were worth the price of admission, so I took a shot on a box. He WAS NOT WRONG! Coronitas en Cedro for the win.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

An HUHC to start the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

To celebrate the beginning of a three day weekend..

'16 .. still a little young... good smoke but I shoulda waited a couple years.


----------



## bpegler

Happy Maundy Thursday:










Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda.


----------



## Bigjohn

Late night cigars are quite a rare treat for me. Wife is in Houston today so I have the house to myself. Por larranaga with about 4 years on it. Great flavor for something on a milder side










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

UBC03 said:


> To celebrate the beginning of a three day weekend..
> 
> '16 .. still a little young... good smoke but I shoulda waited a couple years.


I thought I was the only one that got good Friday off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Dran said:


> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


are these any good?


----------



## Gummy Jones

Last evening


----------



## Dran

talisker10 said:


> are these any good?


First punch I've smoked, it was tasty, on the milder side... But not HDM mild. Dont know what the sticker on it was, as it was a gift, but $10-15 would be a fair deal IMO.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

First Petite Edmundo, first CC I've had that i would consider spicey. May take the #1 slot away from its mid-sized cousin on my list









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

It's barely warm enough to sit outside and the wind keeps blowing off the ash. But it's been many months since I smoked a cigar so some hardships will have to be endured! :smile2:

RyJ Ex 4. No draw problems.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A wonderful Monte last night!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## talisker10

My first qdo 50. Tasty. I would buy more.


----------



## Edgy85

Round 3 for the day.
Drunk and loving life.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

I don't usually smoke Cubans on the course but yesterday was such a beautiful day I made an exception. From FEB 18, and only in my humidor for a couple of weeks. I'll leave the rest alone for a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

RASS, ETP JUN 16


----------



## Gummy Jones

Been sitting on this guy for a dog's age


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Been sitting on this guy for a dog's age


So I have had exactly 3 aged mag46s and everyone has been tasty but borderline plugged. What the heck!?!?

[!? Sequence added for effect]


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> So I have had exactly 3 aged mag46s and everyone has been tasty but borderline plugged. What the heck!?!?
> 
> [!? Sequence added for effect]


Whatcha running at? I stay 60-62%


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> Gummy Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have had exactly 3 aged mag46s and everyone has been tasty but borderline plugged. What the heck!?!?
> 
> [!? Sequence added for effect]
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha running at? I stay 60-62%
Click to expand...

63 to 65. My other cigars smoke great. Just unlucky I think.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Finally opened up. Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> 63 to 65. My other cigars smoke great. Just unlucky I think.


Bad boxes do exist. Give em a couple years and try again. Or take a modus to em. I adjust alot of my smokes.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Gummy Jones

Round 2


----------



## Slowpokebill

Two from yesterday. 

Taking an afternoon break in Southern Utah with water and a PLP

and 2 hours of cigar nirvana a Lusi paired with Willett Bourbon at home after a hard few days hunting with no success


----------



## Matt_21

Parti Short while prepping for company.
Happy Easter!


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos #2, ETP MAR '16. This is firing on all cylinders. Complex, refined, bold. Excellent.








I never know what to expect when I pick out a cigar from my collection. This one is getting pretty close to perfection. Mouthwatering twang, baking spices, old leather, and a good strong strength to it. The construction is absolutely fantastic. Draw is literally perfect for me. Tight enough to provide a concentrated mouthfeel of popping flavors, but not overly tight.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Westside Threat

JL4 while getting the pizza oven going. There is a dough rising joke in there somewhere.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo




----------



## MrCrowley39

After a few days of rain it's overcast and warming up. Now time to enjoy the peace and quiet with this Quintero Favorito and beer!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

RASCC
Comparing against the Parti Short from earlier. 
I like them both. Both seem in a good spot. Difference in flavor but, not in a bad way.

Edit: Anyone who may have got one of these from me, if you have it still, now's a good time to give it a shot. This one's good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up in that my name is CHUCK and i don't give a {fill in the blank} Mood or rather Mode.
> 
> I've been in that mode since I got a hole in my colon. My wife tells me to take a separate vacation until my surgery.:vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all turns out well for you.:vs_cool:
> As far as women i have yet to figure them out.:vs_mad:
Click to expand...


----------



## MrCrowley39

A 3 year old Frank Correnti, they were good fresh but even better now (even if they aren't rolled with 100% leaves from the island).









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Evening folks


----------



## ebnash

An absolute delight after a leftover Pancake dinner. These might be box worthy.


----------



## WABOOM

Shorts, GEO MAY 15. From one of my very first Habanos purchases. 
This is only my 3rd or 4th one out of this box... it's fantastic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Working on another Classic this morning.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## tacket

BCJ - not sure why I waited so long to try these!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'16 Alejandro Sublime


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo Petit Edmundo. Just a year on this one. MLU FEB 18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cohiba Pyramid. So far, though just in an inch, I don't see any reason to pay more for these over a CoRo. I would buy an Espy over the pointed Cohiba.

I did have a medio siglo two nights ago that has rested with other Cubans out of the cabinet surrounded by Spanish cedar. It was so much better than ROTT.

At least the pyramid is burning clean and slowly. East draw too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo:


----------



## blackrabbit

bpegler said:


> Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo:


Wow! You can fight off ruffians with that thing.

I got this mills fleurs in earlier.


----------



## BobP

Last night, one of the goats kept trying to steal this one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Last night, one of the goats kept trying to steal this one.


That's one smart goat, that's a great SEEGAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll house cigar from one of the vendors. Gonna be smoking these for a while. Doing a head on my buddies truck.
He is light on cash so i said don't worry bro i'll just do it. But he insists on at least one meal a day and a few customs.While i let him run a tab,he won't take no for and answer. And i won't take his money. This is gonna be fun.:vs_laugh:


----------



## blackrabbit

Coronas major.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo:





blackrabbit said:


> Wow! You can fight off ruffians with that thing.
> 
> I got this mills fleurs in earlier.


Yep.. don't even have top look at the name when you see that cigar.. you automatically know it's attached top Bob's hand... lol


----------



## BOSSTANK

Compliments of @curmudgeonista

Good stick, my first one of these


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## BobP

In Boston traffic.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Serie R


----------



## Rusty Nail

Wide Churchill.


----------



## SilkyJ

My first HUHC courtesy of @WNYTony with a local brew. Dang, I see why everybody loves these things now. Thanks


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SilkyJ said:


> My first HUHC courtesy of @WNYTony with a local brew. Dang, I see why everybody loves these things now. Thanks
> View attachment 245702


Now your a Crack Stick Addict. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. Rainy day glad i got all my outside work done.
Got a couple of little things to do inside.
The head job is done back to regular production SeeGars.
JL#2 gets the call.
Have a great weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pandyboy

H Upman Royal Robusto, delicious.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now your a Crack Stick Addict.


Yes I am! I guess all the grown ups were right when I was a kid and they said you can get addicted after the first try lol.


----------



## blackrabbit

Divino


----------



## Fusion

Been a few weeks since i visited the dark side


----------



## tacket

Turned the big ol four zero today, so smoked myself a big rack of ribs and then enjoyed this:


----------



## Gummy Jones

tacket said:


> Turned the big ol four zero today, so smoked myself a big rack of ribs and then enjoyed this:


Happy birthday


----------



## Peapaw

tacket said:


> Turned the big ol four zero today, so smoked myself a big rack of ribs and then enjoyed this:


Dang that looks good, I usually just mark this thread as read but this pic caught my attention. 
HBD.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

2018 Yosvani Herrera custom, salamones


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez Custom:


----------



## Scotchpig

@akpreacherplayz hope you're having a blessed day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Trying to finish off this box 

They are okay but i probably won't buy them again

Too many better options in this price range


----------



## ebnash

Post mountain bike ride relaxation.


----------



## kacey

My first cigar in a week kidney stones suck.
Last one of these time to order a couple of boxes.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

tacket said:


> Turned the big ol four zero today, so smoked myself a big rack of ribs and then enjoyed this:


Happy Birthday

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

BobP said:


> In Boston traffic.


Not traffic.... Parking lot @BobP. So glad i dont work up there anymore!
@kacey, hows the Open set IS? Waiting on a box of Regatta?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Got this one from @Rondo! August '14 JL2. My ignunt self has now dropped my first cigar... Still smoking fine, but above the wrapper is bald









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Grabbed a #2 first off this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

'09 Choix Supreme









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

GOT14U said:


> Grabbed a #2 first off this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's this?? @GOT14U reachingnfor an ISOM??

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

April 2014 JL2 and coconut La Croix. Stuff pairs great with cigars.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## GOT14U

Just trying to keep you all on your toes is all!


Dran said:


> What's this?? @*GOT14U* reachingnfor an ISOM??
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Remnants from yesterday's smokes. Too much Japanese whiskey involved, so forgot to take pictures.

Mag46 followed up with a post dinner Boli CJ. Had to introduce my friends to what Cuban tobacco tastes like.


----------



## Rondo

'09 Robusto T


----------



## GOT14U

got a question for you CC gods. While smoking this Monte this morning. (look at previous post) It was a tar bomb....now I have had this stick for a year or soand it's at low humidity....63ish and it tarred me to death....what gives?


My temps are elevated to about 74ish tho...


----------



## UBC03

GOT14U said:


> got a question for you CC gods. While smoking this Monte this morning. (look at previous post) It was a tar bomb....now I have had this stick for a year or soand it's at low humidity....63ish and it tarred me to death....what gives?
> 
> My temps are elevated to about 74ish tho...


I'm a CC noob myself. Only been on the dark side a couple years. So take this with a grain of salt.

That's a pretty fresh cigar. I don't think they age the tobacco as long as NCs...

Try purging afew times while you smoke.


----------



## GOT14U

UBC03 said:


> I'm a CC noob myself. Only been on the dark side a couple years. So take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> That's a pretty fresh cigar. I don't think they age the tobacco as long as NCs...
> 
> Try purging afew times while you smoke.


Makes sense I'm pretty sure it was a young stick...less then 2 years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

GOT14U said:


> got a question for you CC gods. While smoking this Monte this morning. (look at previous post) It was a tar bomb....now I have had this stick for a year or soand it's at low humidity....63ish and it tarred me to death....what gives?
> 
> My temps are elevated to about 74ish tho...


Temps might have something to do with it, IDK. But it's probably just a rogue cigar. I hardly ever get tar build-up with CC's, regardless of conditions.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> Happy birthday


What he said and best wishes for many more to come!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack Stick it is!:vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

ROTT, but starting well! Slightly floral, first time getting what i want to call.... Oak, maybe. And of course a fair helping of twang!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'07 PLPC - Just ordered another SLB of these. I hope the new batch draw better. This one may come around with some help, but not there yet.


----------



## Dran

Feb 15!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
Peace my brothers!


----------



## poppajon75

No pics from last night's herf with @greasemonger, but we toasted a couple MC #4's with a couple Yuenglings. For some MAY 18 they were pretty tasty. The company and conversation were better. It was a good time, and surely will happen again.


----------



## Peapaw

Wrong thread.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Peapaw said:


> Wrong thread.


what a noob


----------



## Peapaw

Gummy Jones said:


> what a noob


Exactly.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Love these! '17 Punch Punch from @Fusion









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda to celebrate the opening of my pool today:


----------



## ebnash

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda to celebrate the opening of my pool today:


Well Bob, I'd say those Leyendas are smoking very well since I've seen a few on fire from you and this was a recent purchase.


----------



## ebnash

At a local lounge with a coworker trying to push him over the slope. 

A delicious Lusi for the occasion.


----------



## bpegler

ebnash said:


> Well Bob, I'd say those Leyendas are smoking very well since I've seen a few on fire from you and this was a recent purchase.


I've bought a couple of boxes already. Will probably go fairly deep. Even though these will be (semi) regular production, my experience with the Cohiba Behikes is that sometimes these uber premiums are best in their first year or so of production. Those 2010 Behikes were a religious experience, 2011 and 2012 good, then they fell off a cliff. Just a pretty band (and box) now.

If you're interested in spending your hard earned money on quite expensive Havanas, I think that these Montecristos are really very special. Imho, they are the best young regular production Havanas that I've smoked in some time. They smoke better than the Montecristo 80 Anniversario, in my experience.

Of course the 3 bands and beautiful felt covered boxes are just for show. And for those BOTLs just getting started, or with a more sane cigar budget, there are much better value cigars available.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 Qd'O Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> I've bought a couple of boxes already. Will probably go fairly deep. Even though these will be (semi) regular production, my experience with the Cohiba Behikes is that sometimes these uber premiums are best in their first year or so of production. Those 2010 Behikes were a religious experience, 2011 and 2012 good, then they fell off a cliff. Just a pretty band (and box) now.
> 
> If you're interested in spending your hard earned money on quite expensive Havanas, I think that these Montecristos are really very special. Imho, they are the best young regular production Havanas that I've smoked in some time. They smoke better than the Montecristo 80 Anniversario, in my experience.
> 
> Of course the 3 bands and beautiful felt covered boxes are just for show. And for those BOTLs just getting started, or with a more sane cigar budget, there are much better value cigars available.


_As always excellent spot on post Bob. I concur fully as many top end Cubans. Are already pretty well aged like Non Cuban cigars. So they as you said go flat rater quickly. But what the hell do i know. I am the guy pulling the cigar out of the rollers hand.:vs_laugh:

_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents! :vs_cool:
"breakfast of champions"


----------



## Alrightdriver

bpegler said:


> I've bought a couple of boxes already. Will probably go fairly deep. Even though these will be (semi) regular production, my experience with the Cohiba Behikes is that sometimes these uber premiums are best in their first year or so of production. Those 2010 Behikes were a religious experience, 2011 and 2012 good, then they fell off a cliff. Just a pretty band (and box) now.
> 
> If you're interested in spending your hard earned money on quite expensive Havanas, I think that these Montecristos are really very special. Imho, they are the best young regular production Havanas that I've smoked in some time. They smoke better than the Montecristo 80 Anniversario, in my experience.
> 
> Of course the 3 bands and beautiful felt covered boxes are just for show. And for those BOTLs just getting started, or with a more sane cigar budget, there are much better value cigars available.


More sane cigar budget... Does that even exist with this crowd?

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Sig ii


----------



## ebnash

bpegler said:


> I've bought a couple of boxes already. Will probably go fairly deep. Even though these will be (semi) regular production, my experience with the Cohiba Behikes is that sometimes these uber premiums are best in their first year or so of production. Those 2010 Behikes were a religious experience, 2011 and 2012 good, then they fell off a cliff. Just a pretty band (and box) now.
> 
> If you're interested in spending your hard earned money on quite expensive Havanas, I think that these Montecristos are really very special. Imho, they are the best young regular production Havanas that I've smoked in some time. They smoke better than the Montecristo 80 Anniversario, in my experience.
> 
> Of course the 3 bands and beautiful felt covered boxes are just for show. And for those BOTLs just getting started, or with a more sane cigar budget, there are much better value cigars available.


Have you smoked the Dumas? I'm right on the brink of buying a box while they are still available, but curious to know if all three are in the same league? Dumas are just in a size that are more in my wheelhouse


----------



## bpegler

ebnash said:


> Have you smoked the Dumas? I'm right on the brink of buying a box while they are still available, but curious to know if all three are in the same league? Dumas are just in a size that are more in my wheelhouse


Not yet, but they're on my list to try.


----------



## Dran

Ugh.... Day is done. Balveanie 12.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Snuck in this one tonight.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Trying to finish some work up.
After all the weekend is almost here.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Sig IV


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Burnt away some crack sticks over the past week and an Exquisito tonight. I’m still waiting for a steady Spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

bpegler said:


> Not yet, but they're on my list to try.


Well, I've just ordered a box, so I'll let you know :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Warming up the Lincoln heading down to Brooklyn.
One of the vendors in house Customs.
I gotta say for the price these are quite amazing.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

CRACK.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Mmm....









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Juan Lopez courtesy of @*Rondo* after a trip to the pool. Gonna let the one gifted from @poppajon75 rest a little more. Thanks again guys


----------



## ebnash

RASS and a Milk Stout this afternoon. Looks like my cigar smoking may pick up a little bit. Another Mountain Biking injury is going to put me out for a while. 

Terrible timing for some goals I set this year, but life goes on


----------



## Westside Threat

2015 M4 with an unfortunate unraveling issue. Band is the only thing holding it together










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Warming up the Lincoln heading down to Brooklyn.
> 
> One of the vendors in house Customs.
> 
> I gotta say for the price these are quite amazing.
> 
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Love the old Lincoln. I knew that it would grow on you.

Crack sticks this week or esquisitos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

UAO JUL 17, very enjoyable


----------



## Piper

Rondo said:


> Sig IV
> 
> View attachment 246286


I couldn't let it pass that your pose in the photo is exactly like Joe Pesci's in your avatar! Of course, the scenery is spectacular as usual. Well done Ron!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

EL factory Majestuosos:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Wide Churchill and a nice evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Love the old Lincoln. I knew that it would grow on you.
> 
> Crack sticks this week or esquisitos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its like one of the family now. I only use it once in a while.I just slap a dealer plate on the back and off i go.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie and me on this rainy Sunday GOD"S Day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

QdO Imperiales compliments of a BOTL from another forum. Thoroughly enjoyed this stick and a little rum (and maybe a couple beers)









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

bpegler said:


> EL factory Majestuosos:


kielbasa


----------



## Scap

PLPC.
Yummy.


----------



## Scotchpig

Canadian Eh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

RASS & No Comply. ESBC has strong feelings about hazy ipas 










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
A bit chilly this morning.
Just another manic Monday peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Shaver702

Morning breakfast









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
LA TROYA Coronas Club Tubo.
One of the best seegars i had this year.
Shooting the breeze on the back deck with some friends over for the week.
Made a European style breakfast Espresso of course life is good.
These LA TROYA are powerful yet balanced for a cheap machine made i am impressed.
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud




----------



## Pandyboy

I forgot to post these, met up with some local guys at the Southampton Harbour hotel .












































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## Dran

Wide church and a conservative pour of Jefferson's ocean!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Such a great combination. RASS and Milk Stout


----------



## Bird-Dog

Freshie(-ish) Partagas Culebras - Needed some serious concentrated vitamin-N after a disappointing Monte #4 earlier.


















Also finally had time to close-out April on my spreadsheet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents :vs_cool:
Partagas short coffee juice.
Waiting on everyone to get ready.
Happy Hump day
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents :vs_cool:
> Partagas short coffee juice.
> Waiting on everyone to get ready.
> Happy Hump day
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


 I'll join you on a short.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks like a little rain today .
Saint Luis Rey Serie A. 
Hey that rhymes :vs_laugh:
Peace to all :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had a well aged RASCC I found buried in the shorts box. It was really tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo looking over Puerto Morales:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Worked from home today so I actually got two smokes in.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Magnum 54. Box dated MSU MAR 17. I think it still needs more time!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Thanks for the Parti @Shaver702








Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

TexaSmoke said:


> Thanks for the Parti @Shaver702
> View attachment 247166
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Enjoy brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvillegachapa

Por Larranaga panatela


----------



## GOT14U

Not sure, siglo 4 or 5 or maybe something else...my neighbor is headed to Brazil next week to pick up some more tho.....great stick
Man I thought I took a pic but nope....let’s just say it was good and smooth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

On my other phone









Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a crack stick. It’s been blustery these past few days. I hate the wind messing up a decent stick even a HC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BRC this fine morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

Cheeky afternoon smoke. Coronitas En Cedro pretty good short smoke.























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

This one is from Jan 2015 and was quite enjoyable. It was mostly just good but hit a spot 2/3rds in that was great. Very nice for a cheapy.


----------



## haegejc

blackrabbit said:


> This one is from Jan 2015 and was quite enjoyable. It was mostly just good but hit a spot 2/3rds in that was great. Very nice for a cheapy.


I got those in Havana for 32CUC around $36 a bundle. Hard to believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

haegejc said:


> I got those in Havana for 32CUC around $36 a bundle. Hard to believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to get them for 60$ for 50. Not any more..


----------



## TCstr8

'14 Le Hoyo de San Juan compliments of a BOTL on another forum.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

I was gonna try to wait atleast a little bit but was told that in the name of science it is needed to have one ROTT. and that was more then enough to light this up haha.

Even Rott, this is a very enjoyable smoke. To me it's like drinking Jack Daniel then drinking laphrioag 10. you can tell there both whiskey but they are so completely different









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Much better than when I tried it fresh from buying then.


----------



## Rondo

Sir Winston


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Exquisito. Fine Pantela. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got a box of these on the way this week -- looking forward to getting into them!


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast:










Trinidad La Trova


----------



## Kidvegas

bpegler said:


> Breakfast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trinidad La Trova


Great pic and stogie as alway my friend. I'd say enjoy yourself but from that shot I'd say you already are.

And if your ever in the market for adopting an overweight, balding 40 year old I'm your guy lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Kidvegas said:


> Great pic and stogie as alway my friend. I'd say enjoy yourself but from that shot I'd say you already are.
> 
> And if your ever in the market for adopting an overweight, balding 40 year old I'm your guy lol...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get in line Joe... The line forms BEHIND ME..


----------



## talisker10

Epi 1 on this fine Sunday evening.


----------



## BobP

Going to have to start buying these two boxes at a time.


----------



## Fusion

Over to the dark side for round 2 today


----------



## tacket

On this first mother's day with a baby, I take over newborn watching duties so mom can go to the gym and get some fancy brunch. Got little duder down long enough to enjoy a Shorts from brother @Rabidawise paired with a beermosa. I've already got a box of Boli Coronas Juniors and have a box of El Principe on the way, but dang it thanks to Brian now I'm going to have to get a box of Shorts too. And might as well get a box of RASCC while I'm at it. And I think that about covers current production minutos? #minutolyfe


----------



## Bird-Dog

tacket said:


> On this first mother's day with a baby, I take over newborn watching duties so mom can go to the gym and get some fancy brunch. Got little duder down long enough to enjoy a Shorts from brother @*Rabidawise* paired with a beermosa. I've already got a box of Boli Coronas Juniors and have a box of El Principe on the way, but dang it thanks to Brian now I'm going to have to get a box of Shorts too. And might as well get a box of RASCC while I'm at it. And I think that about covers current production minutos? #minutolyfe


Yep, that's it for Minutos. But then of course, Perlas, Reyes, and Coronitas are such close cousins it's hard to leave them out of the diminutive mix, not to mention all manner of _half-this_ and _petit-that_... >


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Such a good little stick... Thank you Matt!










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## tacket

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, that's it for Minutos. But then of course, Perlas, Reyes, and Coronitas are such close cousins it's hard to leave them out of the diminutive mix, not to mention all manner of _half-this_ and _petit-that_... >


(smh) I've got a long ways to go... your devil emoji is appropriate. #enabler


----------



## Bird-Dog

tacket said:


> (smh) I've got a long ways to go... your devil emoji is appropriate. #enabler


----------



## Rabidawise

tacket said:


> On this first mother's day with a baby, I take over newborn watching duties so mom can go to the gym and get some fancy brunch. Got little duder down long enough to enjoy a Shorts from brother @Rabidawise paired with a beermosa. I've already got a box of Boli Coronas Juniors and have a box of El Principe on the way, but dang it thanks to Brian now I'm going to have to get a box of Shorts too. And might as well get a box of RASCC while I'm at it. And I think that about covers current production minutos? #minutolyfe


Glad you enjoyed it my friend! I'm thinking some box splits are in your future! Btw....love the red shoes!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> Going to have to start buying these two boxes at a time.


I always grab them in pairs. They go so fast damn fine SEEGAR. But to be truthful i am a Party Whore!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
I trust everyone had a great weekend.
Damn i wish these were longer they are so damn good.
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Now that's more like it!:vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Courtesy [email protected]
Great stick. Thanks.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Thanks @akpreacherplayz! Nov '18 Alex Custom.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Majestuosos on a cloudy morning. The wind is playing havoc on the burn:


----------



## blackrabbit

I got this from someone a long while ago but unfortunately I forget. Remind me please if you were the generous person.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

blackrabbit said:


> I got this from someone a long while ago but unfortunately I forget. Remind me please if you were the generous person.


I was not the one but i never understood why.
You know the open line gets a lot of bad press. I find the whole line to be a very pleasing smoke.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

It's not a short or a D4 but I'd bet our resident Party Whore @TonyBrooklyn will dig my style as I enjoy this dang fine Parti PCE and watching the rain fall!









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Kidvegas

Welcome back bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boli while checking the Basil's
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Super


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Dran

PC









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

#4. Unknown code. 
This is the first Diplo that I've had that is really good. I've smoked 6 other Diplos that were pretty bad. 
This one is tasting wonderful.








Yep, this one made up for the shortcomings of my other experiences. 
Cedar, cocoa, grilled meat, and gunpowder.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> #4. Unknown code.
> This is the first Diplo that I've had that is really good. I've smoked 6 other Diplos that were pretty bad.
> This one is tasting wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, this one made up for the shortcomings of my other experiences.
> Cedar, cocoa, grilled meat, and gunpowder.


Its funny you say that as i am in the same boat. I never had any luck with the Marca.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Black hot Cup of Joe and a Bolivar P.C.
On this very chilly finally clearing day.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Mmmmm.....









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Tacos for breakfast:










RyJ EL 2018 Tacos


----------



## Kidvegas

RA Superiores









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## tacket

bpegler said:


> Tacos for breakfast:
> 
> RyJ EL 2018 Tacos


How's that smoking? I've got one of those sitting in my humidor that's been hanging out to get some time on it, but looks good on fire. Maybe I need to break that out.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alex Sublime '16
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this came from @Rondo a few years ago.
This might be one of the best CCs I've ever smoked, but it's a monster.
I feel like @bpegler with this thing.


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> View attachment 247692


Rondo, curious to know the year on that Gold Medal and your thoughts on it?


----------



## Rondo

Yes, @Humphrey's Ghost, that's my handwriting. Glad you enjoyed it. Many prefer their customs young. I enjoy them with a couple years rest.

@ebnash I got it in a pass from another forum a few years ago. I believe it was from 2010. Delicious to the nub and I got a nice buzz for about 20 minutes, a rarity for me. 
Never had a Boli I didn't like. For the money people are asking for these now, I'd choose aged Cohiba.


----------



## bpegler

tacket said:


> How's that smoking? I've got one of those sitting in my humidor that's been hanging out to get some time on it, but looks good on fire. Maybe I need to break that out.


A little fuller bodied than most of the RyJ lineup. I think another year or two wouldn't hurt, it was still a bit muddled at times.

But it's always hard to give a great assessment when the cigar is burning all wonky midway because of the rather stiff breeze coming off the ocean.

Life is tough...


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> A little fuller bodied than most of the RyJ lineup. I think another year or two wouldn't hurt, it was still a bit muddled at times.
> 
> But it's always hard to give a great assessment when the cigar is burning all wonky midway because of the rather stiff breeze coming off the ocean.
> 
> Life is tough...


Yep.. you have my pity, as well as my condolences on your current situation.. its gotta be tough..


----------



## BobP

Ordered a JO sampler. I have to say, very interesting.


----------



## Kidvegas

HUHC









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Well the just came in the mail today but they have been resting long enough









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

PSD4. A fine example of what a good Cuban robusto should be like when aged and have the right rah. Fine stick. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> A little fuller bodied than most of the RyJ lineup. I think another year or two wouldn't hurt, it was still a bit muddled at times.
> 
> But it's always hard to give a great assessment when the cigar is burning all wonky midway because of the rather stiff breeze coming off the ocean.
> 
> Life is tough...


Yeah you poor bastage being forced to suffer like that.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

All joking aside You know how to live bro!
:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Regios for me Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Soberano for breakfast:










Very nice full bodied well balanced cigar for something so young. But like most of the ELs, very pricey.


----------



## Shaver702

Work while I smoke, or smoke while I work...? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman9907

Round 2 for today, had a little time before going to lunch and this little guy fits the bill. Had absolutely no draw after a straight cut so went to the v then a double v and was able to get a little but then got out the ole trusting bamboo skewer and she is smoking nicely now









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Wildman9907 said:


> Round 2 for today, had a little time before going to lunch and this little guy fits the bill. Had absolutely no draw after a straight cut so went to the v then a double v and was able to get a little but then got out the ole trusting bamboo skewer and she is smoking nicely now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


i have the same skewer

felt it was a touch too big

got a small drill bit from lowes and it seems to be perfect


----------



## Rondo

Lusitania from '09








Thanks Ravi:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Exhibicion No3









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HDM E2. First stogie in many months.


----------



## ebnash

Wildman9907 said:


> Round 2 for today, had a little time before going to lunch and this little guy fits the bill. Had absolutely no draw after a straight cut so went to the v then a double v and was able to get a little but then got out the ole trusting bamboo skewer and she is smoking nicely now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I've had a few of those and just received a box. They are excellent.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 Sancho Panza Belicosos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Lusitania from '09
> 
> View attachment 247818
> 
> Thanks Ravi:vs_cool:


Ravi Rocks no doubt ain't those great sticks:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on a refrigerator delivery today old friend keeping me company.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Geez i hate waiting on deliveries going out of my mind.:vs_mad:

Smoke em if you got em.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast Partagas:










Series No 1 EL 2017


----------



## Kidvegas

Petite Churchill









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

The ingredients for a wonderful afternoon!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## UBC03

Great smoke to end a not so great week . Had some wrapper issues do to my ham fisted care of this cigar, but not enough to ruin it


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## PanzaVerde

A 19 yo stick from @GrtndpwrflOZ on a nice Friday night here


----------



## PanzaVerde

Double post


----------



## TexaSmoke

Finished up training today. Thank God for that. Winding down with a Los Statos Deluxe from 1996....surprisingly, it still has a little spice to it.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

akpreacherplayz said:


> The ingredients for a wonderful afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Amen my brother Amen!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Keeping it light big day today.
My sons Prom he graduates next month.
The years go by so fast Have a great day all.:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

This perfecto has the goods. That special twang were always chasing. Gifted from a friend who always seems to deliver a great smoke.


----------



## Piper

E4. These cigars are reliably tasty. The draw ... not so much.


----------



## Rondo

898


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

RYJ Wide Churchill.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monti #2 from 2015,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going to Brunch in a few.
SCDLH El MORRO along for the ride.
Enjoy this beautiful day GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Partagas Mille Fleurs with my morning coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Had a trade a few years ago with @Bobbya for this '09 CoLa.








Miss you already Brother.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy Sunday


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

First one in a long time. Completely unexpected, and much appreciated, courtesy of @GrtndpwrflOZ


----------



## tacket

A fine Sunday especially now after smoking this BCJ.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I have found an excellent place to smoke a cigar in downtown London. Who would have guessed at Harrod's department store. It has its own LDCH. It has a secret smoking lounge. Gratis coffee, sparkling or still water. If you want to be a baller you can order Louis XIII cognac at £185 per 15ml.









Smoking a PLPC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had coffee and a short at 5 a.m.
Just around 8:30 now and i am hungry.
Some seltzer to cleanse the pallet.
Me and my buddy P2 are gonna kick back for an hour or so.
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

Out running errands. Hopefully, the first of many on my day off. Unfortunately, I forgot to tell the wife I was taking today off, she is at work!


----------



## Kidvegas

BobP said:


> Out running errands. Hopefully, the first of many on my day off. Unfortunately, I forgot to tell the wife I was taking today off, she is at work!


Alright Bob I'll join ya with a Dino especial!









Sent from the garage


----------



## BobP

Kidvegas said:


> Alright Bob I'll join ya with a Dino especial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the garage


I probably never would have bought these, if it wasn't for this forum. I love these. They are great for the money, and if I can't finish one for some reason, there is nothing to cry about.


----------



## Matt_21

Just lit this up. Been thinking about this one since @Piper David generously passed it my way. Today is the day. 
Very good so far. I just hope the breezy day doesn't mess it up for me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> Just lit this up. Been thinking about this one since @Piper David generously passed it my way. Today is the day.
> 
> Very good so far. I just hope the breezy day doesn't mess it up for me.


These tend to be very picky about surrounding conditions and rH. I've had quite a few unravel in humidity and in wind the burn is funky. Too try and mitigate in higher gusts I will take my finger and wipe a band of tap water maybe an inch down. Then touch up hot spots on the wrapper as it burns. When these are on they are close to the enjoyment of a CoRO. When poor burning or unraveling a giant frustrating PITA.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Wife called, she will be home in 45 minutes, this should work out good. Been a good day.


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> These tend to be very picky about surrounding conditions and rH. I've had quite a few unravel in humidity and in wind the burn is funky. Too try and mitigate in higher gusts I will take my finger and wipe a band of tap water maybe an inch down. Then touch up hot spots on the wrapper as it burns. When these are on they are close to the enjoyment of a CoRO. When poor burning or unraveling a giant frustrating PITA.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine was a champ on a pretty blustery day. Must have been right place right time.


----------



## Bird-Dog

"14 Cazzie


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Busy day for me just wanted to stop by and say hi. 
Had to take two pics ain't she a doll.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Smoking pretty well. Might have a new coffee stick!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> So I have found an excellent place to smoke a cigar in downtown London. Who would have guessed at Harrod's department store. It has its own LDCH. It has a secret smoking lounge. Gratis coffee, sparkling or still water. If you want to be a baller you can order Louis XIII cognac at £185 per 15ml.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking a PLPC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best meals I've ever had in England were all down in the market place at Harrod's.

Great place for street food during the day and especially on Weekends is in Camden Town food market.


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from the garage


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom on this busy day.
I think Bob is right go Customs. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Happy Hump day!
Gonna grab a 30 minute smoke peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Custom on this busy day.
> I think Bob is right go Customs. :vs_cool:


gorgeous cigar


----------



## Kidvegas

These are just fabulous!

2015 BRC









Sent from the garage


----------



## TCstr8

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'16 Punch Punch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'11 Fundador


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Custom these are Double Ligero. 
Not for the faint at heart.
At 60 R/G they hit hard great after a big breakfast.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lasted the whole job Ah the power of Customs :vs_laugh: :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## Hickorynut

Always a treat to walk over here....

RASS and Homemade Happiness!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another Custom these are Double Ligero.
> 
> Not for the faint at heart.
> 
> At 60 R/G they hit hard great after a big breakfast.:vs_cool:


Strong Cubans? You've got my attention Tony.


----------



## kacey

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another Custom these are Double Ligero.
> Not for the faint at heart.
> At 60 R/G they hit hard great after a big breakfast.:vs_cool:


Ok ya got my curiosity where did ya get that gar? May not be a big fand of jaw breaker cigars but I do like a strong cigar.


----------



## kacey

For my second of the day.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another Custom these are Double Ligero.
> Not for the faint at heart.
> At 60 R/G they hit hard great after a big breakfast.:vs_cool:


I can tell this is going to be a popular topic. I need more information on this "strong" cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Strong Cubans? You've got my attention Tony.





kacey said:


> Ok ya got my curiosity where did ya get that gar? May not be a big fand of jaw breaker cigars but I do like a strong cigar.





BobP said:


> I can tell this is going to be a popular topic. I need more information on this "strong" cigar.


You know they are special because they are different.
I see what Mr. Pegler means when he speaks of customs.
Its like dating Blondes your whole life.
Then one day you wake up and discover there are Brunettes and redheads.
Its the best i can describe it .:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F to all Happy Memorial Day weekend!
Me and a box of Vegas Robaina Famosos are hitting the road.
To bring Joy and celebration to many close friends and family.
You all stay safe out there.
Catch you on the flip Side! :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

One of my oldest cigars


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> One of my oldest cigars


What's the year?


----------



## Gummy Jones

UBC03 said:


> What's the year?


2002 I believe


----------



## WABOOM

Btw, I'm so glad @Kidvegas is back. This was from a box split with "Kid Joe" I love these. They are a lot like HUHC as far as duration and overall value. Taste is different, but equally good.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> Btw, I'm so glad @Kidvegas is back. This was from a box split with "Kid Joe" I love these. They are a lot like HUHC as far as duration and overall value. Taste is different, but equally good.


They are very good ain't they! We may need to snag another box I'm down ta 1 left lol...

Sent from the garage


----------



## Kidvegas

Romeo Ex No.3









Sent from the garage


----------



## TCstr8

Connie A









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TexaSmoke

A personal fav...









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Just had to try one of these









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Smoked these today while making paella.
























Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

A good way to start the morning before a full day of working the 500.










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## zcziggy

Westside Threat said:


> Smoked these today while making paella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


That paella looks good


----------



## Ckc123

Courtesy from 1 of my customers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Good morning, Brethren. 
Half Corona from '14 with sweet black coffee to start this sunny day.


----------



## Rondo

Ckc123 said:


> View attachment 248748
> 
> Courtesy from 1 of my customers


Those labels haven't been used since the early 2000's. 
How'd that beauty smoke?


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Good morning, Brethren.
> 
> Half Corona from '14 with sweet black coffee to start this sunny day.
> 
> View attachment 248754


Thanks for the nightmares.. freakin eyeless baby, I can't unsee that... lol


----------



## ScottyB

Birthday smoke after a prime rib dinner last night.


----------



## UBC03

ScottyB said:


> Birthday smoke after a prime rib dinner last night.


Happy birthday.. 29 again?


----------



## Ckc123

Rondo said:


> Those labels haven't been used since the early 2000's.
> 
> How'd that beauty smoke?


It was very nice, I might have to hop on the Habano band wagon after that 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Ckc123 said:


> It was very nice, I might have to hop on the Habano band wagon after that 1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Band wagon/ run away train... it's all in the perspective I guess..... lol


----------



## WABOOM

AGR April? ENE 14


----------



## tazdvl

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> A good way to start the morning before a full day of working the 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


I hadn't thought about you possibly working Indy. Try to enjoy the show in between dealing with the drunks. Most importantly, stay safe today.

#1 rule is, "You go home in the same condition you arrived."

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## tacket

San Cristobal El Principe TOS MAR 17 : Baby down for a nap + laundry on + wife at work = Minuto Time! This paired with a porter was like smoking candy! Light leather, honey and dark chocolate. First time smoking anything from this marca. I've got a box of La Punta waiting in my humi for a day when I have 90 minutes of free time to dedicate to a cigar and if the La Punta is anything like this little El Principe, then I have a lot to look forward to. Gotta say, for my flavor preferences, I'll put this above Shorts and Coronas Junior, although I don't have enough experience with any of those smokes to really say this definitively. Have yet to try a RASCC, but that's next on the list.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Psd4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Been smoking ribs and a brisket since 3 am.
Gonna tend to the Basil plants and take a cigar break.
Have a great Memorial Day all! :vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

Have a rare Monday off so I'm trying this one out with my coffee.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Great smoke for my errand running before the day gets busy


----------



## Rondo

Everyone stay safe today. 
'14 M2


----------



## Piper

PL Robusto


----------



## haegejc

Round 2. Montecristo #4 from ABR 17.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

RASS and stout










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


noob


----------



## Gummy Jones

ScottyB said:


> Birthday smoke after a prime rib dinner last night.


noob


----------



## UBC03

Gummy Jones said:


> noob


lol.. never even noticed.. think my eyes are trained to pick out CCs in the NC section


----------



## Dran

Burn this lil guy on the way home from the chiro! Thanks @Rondo!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshae

Finally hit 100 posts, wanted 101 to be in this thread.


----------



## GOT14U

Rondo said:


> '16 Punch Punch
> 
> View attachment 248470


How are those smoking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Superiores









Sent from the garage


----------



## kacey

From a couple days back.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Gummy Jones said:


> noob


Oops!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peace my brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stuck in Cologne. Thought I might as well fire up a Partagas Presidente while walking by the University to find a wine shop.

It's been a crazy and quick trip. Highlights were the fried potatoes in both The Netherlands and Belgium. The great Harrods cigar lounge. Cologne is nice but I don't speak the language. By far the most fit ladies, but I need a sense of humor to life.

The Netherlands aren't fans of any tobacco. You can more easily smoke a joint in the streets without being accosted but fire up a cigar or a pipe in public and let the fines start accumulating. 

I was stunned to see the full bleeding Canadians pay, even at duty free. A 3-pack of Montecristo No.4 was $96CND. Still this is rape and that's counting going behind the shade looking at tobacco like a criminal.

I couldn't live in a place where the tobacco demonization is so apparent.

Anyhow another story for a different day.









I'll never tire of seeing paid public toilets which cost between €.50-€2, or £2 in England. That and despite having fine tap water, the inability to get it anywhere but a domicile. You have to pay for strange glass bottles tap water or buy beer, soda, juice.

Here's a shot for those that haven't seen one. These would go unused in Mexico or C.A. Somebody might start living in one.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

HU Petit Corona SUB MAR 12 between rain showers.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 PMF - So good it's actually 2nd in a row of these tonight.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Stuck in Cologne. Thought I might as well fire up a Partagas Presidente while walking by the University to find a wine shop.
> 
> It's been a crazy and quick trip. Highlights were the fried potatoes in both The Netherlands and Belgium. The great Harrods cigar lounge. Cologne is nice but I don't speak the language. By far the most fit ladies, but I need a sense of humor to life.
> 
> The Netherlands aren't fans of any tobacco. You can more easily smoke a joint in the streets without being accosted but fire up a cigar or a pipe in public and let the fines start accumulating.
> 
> I was stunned to see the full bleeding Canadians pay, even at duty free. A 3-pack of Montecristo No.4 was $96CND. Still this is rape and that's counting going behind the shade looking at tobacco like a criminal.
> 
> I couldn't live in a place where the tobacco demonization is so apparent.
> 
> Anyhow another story for a different day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tire of seeing paid public toilets which cost between €.50-€2, or £2 in England. That and despite having fine tap water, the inability to get it anywhere but a domicile. You have to pay for strange glass bottles tap water or buy beer, soda, juice.
> 
> Here's a shot for those that haven't seen one. These would go unused in Mexico or C.A. Somebody might start living in one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are great pics! Looks like your having a great time. Thanks for sharing please get home safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still raining gonna clear out later i hope.
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Went thru a couple boxes of the P2's
What a WONDERFUL cigar. I was ...and actually wasn't surprised that I didn't have any stock of those. 
Loved the black and red aliminum tubes they could come in also.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had coffee and a short at 5 a.m.
> Just around 8:30 now and i am hungry.
> Some seltzer to cleanse the pallet.
> Me and my buddy P2 are gonna kick back for an hour or so.
> Peace my brothers!


----------



## Rusty Nail

An after dinner RASS.


----------



## Kidvegas

No.2









Sent from the garage


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Partagas Short coffee black for me.
Have a great weekend all!
Sorry no pic for this morning damn camera app on the blink.
I did smoke a PCE last evening grabbed a shot.
Here it is :vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Crack stick.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Walking the hilly city of Lisbon today. It was hot but beautiful. I finished the night smoking a Montecristo Edmundo which was excellent.

The sad thing about the area is poverty because of its EU debt and years of bad economies. There are so many closed stores and homeless kids with stray dogs.

However on a cheerier note I may go hit up the local shops as cigars are very reasonable because they have a regulated pricing structure mandated. Perhaps an Espy can be found tomorrow at LCDH. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those are great pics! Looks like your having a great time. Thanks for sharing please get home safe!:vs_cool:


Coming home really late tomorrow. Here's a shot of the beauty of Lisbon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Parti Short after a too long day!









Sent from the garage


----------



## BobP

Friday.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 Bolivar Coronas Gigantes


----------



## Rondo

Rass


----------



## UBC03

Rondo said:


> Rass
> 
> View attachment 249336


No sleeping tonight... thanks Ron


----------



## tacket

Rondo said:


> Rass
> 
> View attachment 249336


Looks like a nest of baby spiders growing out of his eye.


----------



## BobP

Rondo said:


> Rass
> 
> View attachment 249336


That is creepy looking, must be a western Mass thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Walking the hilly city of Lisbon today. It was hot but beautiful. I finished the night smoking a Montecristo Edmundo which was excellent.
> 
> The sad thing about the area is poverty because of its EU debt and years of bad economies. There are so many closed stores and homeless kids with stray dogs.
> 
> However on a cheerier note I may go hit up the local shops as cigars are very reasonable because they have a regulated pricing structure mandated. Perhaps an Espy can be found tomorrow at LCDH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Champagne InHand said:


> Coming home really late tomorrow. Here's a shot of the beauty of Lisbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow Portugal today Germany the other day. And you are in some of the most beautiful cities. 
Good for you enjoy bro, life is too short for anything else.
Peace my brother! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee and a custom after some raisin bran this morning.
My sister grabbed me this cup yesterday at the flea market.
I am gonna break it in tomorrow on GOD"S day.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Churchill


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coffee and a custom after some raisin bran this morning.
> My sister grabbed me this cup yesterday at the flea market.
> I am gonna break it in tomorrow on GOD"S day.
> Peace to all! :vs_cool:


Praise his name. Awesome mug


----------



## Rondo

My daughter sculpts these things out of plaster, making wax molds out of creepy doll heads she gets at garage sales. 
I’m not artistic at all. She probably gets this from her mother. They’re all over the place, the kitchen with utensils sticking out of the head, another in the bathroom with a plant in it. There’s also a few in our woods that Einey and I like to pee on.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Rondo said:


> My daughter sculpts these things out of plaster, making wax molds out of creepy doll heads she gets at garage sales.
> I'm not artistic at all. She probably gets this from her mother. They're all over the place, the kitchen with utensils sticking out of the head, another in the bathroom with a plant in it. There's also a few in our woods that Einey and I like to pee on.


Now, if you'd just bring her some fresh hearts she could do the skeleton-puppet-doll battle scene from Miss Peregrine.


----------



## Westside Threat

Haven't had this in ages










Sent from the Westside


----------



## S&W

First post in the Habanos thread. Punch Churchill.


----------



## tazdvl

My second stick of the day. Jose L Piedra. This one was gifted to me by @StogieNinja back in December of 2017. Thanks, brother!









Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poppajon75

Had a good buddy and his wife drop by. We had a couple MC #4's while the wives were catching up. The humidity was brutal for the cigars, but the company and conversation were tops.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Now that's just creepy!


curmudgeonista said:


> Now, if you'd just bring her some fresh hearts she could do the skeleton-puppet-doll battle scene from Miss Peregrine.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Lag 16 and a '10 Monte 5 to end the night.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Praise his name. Awesome mug


AMEN my Brother AMEN!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PCE Coffee on this beautiful day GOD"S day!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Johnny-O El Laguito back door Cola. 
Very delicious but with wrapper issues.








Who am I to complain about ugly?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom while sharpening drill bits:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Custom while sharpening drill bits:vs_cool:


You gotta be about done with that bundle of customs .. haven't seen you with a parti in forever... who are you and what have you done with Tony?


----------



## MattT

Quint Favs








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Getting ready for winter.


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Senior









Sent from the garage


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. :vs_cool:
Hey Dino its me :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents. :vs_cool:
> 
> Hey Dino its me :vs_laugh:


Cool.. thought we had one of those close encounter/ body snatcher type things happenin in New York


----------



## Edgy85

Juan Lopez Seleccion No. 2










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 pce


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a custom roll on this terrific Tuesday. Not only has the weather been spectacular these past two days. But i get a call from a casting buddy of mine. It appears someone realized that we have a 1/2 dozen classic cars. And wants to use them in various locations while filming. First batter up.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Back door Trinidad Vigia


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking a custom roll on this terrific Tuesday. Not only has the weather been spectacular these past two days. But i get a call from a casting buddy of mine. It appears someone realized that we have a 1/2 dozen classic cars. And wants to use them in various locations while filming. First batter up.:vs_cool:


Tony, that beautiful car would be perfect for a remake of The Lincoln Lawyer.:smile2:


----------



## Dran

Rondo said:


> Back door Trinidad Vigia
> 
> View attachment 249672


Einstein looking regal as ever!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Tony, that beautiful car would be perfect for a remake of The Lincoln Lawyer.:smile2:


You know i always thought the same thing. Hence the reproduction plate from the movie.
Thanks for your kind words my friend. On a side note they want the car 4 four days of filming a series. I am not at liberty to say just yet. The Casting company asked for some pictures of me from the face up. I obliged thinking yeah right they might pick me.:vs_laugh: Just hung up with them i have an appointment to go to wardrobe tomorrow. They said and i quote i am not promising anything but make sure you keep the appointment. :smile2: I am sitting here trying not to get too excited. I am just grateful for everything. Thank you Jesus for the blessing! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Celebratory SEEGAR :grin2:

Life is good :wink2:


----------



## Dran

Congrats!! Be sure to get a line or 2!! Payday is huge if you talk on screen!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking a custom roll on this terrific Tuesday. Not only has the weather been spectacular these past two days. But i get a call from a casting buddy of mine. It appears someone realized that we have a 1/2 dozen classic cars. And wants to use them in various locations while filming. First batter up.:vs_cool:


Since when are cars that I grew up with considered classic? This is worse than when I heard motley crue on the local oldies station..

WHEN DID I GET OLD???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dran said:


> Congrats!! Be sure to get a line or 2!! Payday is huge if you talk on screen!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!:vs_cool:
A couple of lines damn that would be my 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Since when are cars that I grew up with considered classic? This is worse than when I heard motley crue on the local oldies station..
> 
> WHEN DID I GET OLD???


Old age creeps in the back door :frown2:
They are actually filming a funeral sequence the time period is the 90's.
Gonna be footage of the car driving is all i was told.
But they are going to jump back and forth from the 70's to the 90's
If that makes ya feel any better :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Old age creeps in the back door :frown2:
> 
> They are actually filming a funeral sequence the time period is the 90's.
> 
> Gonna be footage of the car driving is all i was told.
> 
> But they are going to jump back and forth from the 70's to the 90's
> 
> If that makes ya feel any better :vs_laugh:


That's awesome bro. Congrats..

My grandfather had 78 Lincoln town car. Like floating on air.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> That's awesome bro. Congrats..
> 
> My grandfather had 78 Lincoln town car. Like floating on air.


Thanks Dino!:vs_cool:
But ya know i will believe it when i see it.
ON T.V. :wink2:


----------



## UBC03

Cool.. if you get on TV that'll be 2 puffers. Since @Cigary made it on TV earlier..

One day I'll be on TV getting hauled away shirtless on Cops.. I'll let yunz know when that airs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Cool.. if you get on TV that'll be 2 puffers. Since @Cigary made it on TV earlier..
> 
> One day I'll be on TV getting hauled away shirtless on Cops.. I'll let yunz know when that airs.


I didn't know Gary got on T.V. good for him.
You know i really gotta get out of the Habano"s section more often
Is there a thread about it?
As for you hauled away shirtless i spit my food out that was so funny.:vs_laugh:
I guess i should know better than to eat or drink while reading your posts.
You got a great sense of humor Dino! :wink2:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I didn't know Gary got on T.V. good for him.
> 
> You know i really gotta get out of the Habano"s section more often
> 
> Is there a thread about it?
> 
> As for you hauled away shirtless i spit my food out that was so funny.:vs_laugh:
> 
> I guess i should know better than to eat or drink while reading your posts.
> 
> You got a great sense of humor Dino! :wink2:


I'm going into work so I can't look it up. Maybe Gary will pop in and give us a link


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> I'm going into work so I can't look it up. Maybe Gary will pop in and give us a link


Thanks Dino Stay safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

UBC03 said:


> Since when are cars that I grew up with considered classic? This is worse than when I heard motley crue on the local oldies station..
> 
> WHEN DID I GET OLD???


Have you looked away or blinked recently?
That's usually when it takes over.
Like those body snatcher movies.


----------



## ScottyB

UBC03 said:


> lol.. never even noticed.. think my eyes are trained to pick out CCs in the NC section


Sorry guys, my bad.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Busy day Peace to all! :vs_cool:
Sorry no pic Partagas PCE coffee juice.


----------



## haegejc

OOPS 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

haegejc said:


> RoMa Craft Intemperance !! Good morning to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swung on, and missed!!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

haegejc said:


> RoMa Craft Intemperance !! Good morning to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


poor noob


----------



## haegejc

Gummy Jones said:


> poor noob


Come on now....never make a mistake? Guess it was too early.


----------



## Gummy Jones

haegejc said:


> Come on now....never make a mistake? Guess it was too early.


:wink2:


----------



## Rondo

haegejc said:


> Come on now....never make a mistake? Guess it was too early.


You're a veteran now. 
No Mulligan for you, Brother. 
Next violation your monthly dues increase $10. 
Anything beyond that and you have to post a pic smoking a Gurkh.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yesterday I had a crack stick. Today is humid and wrecked a perfectly good Cohiba Exquistito. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoking a custom roll on this terrific Tuesday. Not only has the weather been spectacular these past two days. But i get a call from a casting buddy of mine. It appears someone realized that we have a 1/2 dozen classic cars. And wants to use them in various locations while filming. First batter up.:vs_cool:


Congrats. That there can be good money.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks bro!:vs_cool:
> 
> A couple of lines damn that would be my 15 minutes of fame.


At least your 15 minutes would pay well. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Two happy guys.







I get the D4. He gets the shoulder from the pulled pork.


----------



## haegejc

Liking this!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Liking this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's more like it!:vs_laugh::vs_cool::grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

kacey said:


> Congrats. That there can be good money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk





kacey said:


> At least your 15 minutes would pay well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## blackrabbit

Got this Juan Lopez in today, thanks @Olecharlie always nice to try a new darkside smoke.


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas UME SEP 14


----------



## Bird-Dog

'14 HURR - Frankly, these were kinda' :meh" when I got 'em. Getting better with 5 years on 'em, but still a ways to go.


----------



## tacket

A quick one before I turn in for the night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace my brothers:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally a decent warm but humid day. Montecristo Edmundo up. 








Very tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

Partagas


----------



## Bird-Dog

A tale of two not-so-identical twins. Driving home from doing a BMW "Ultimate Driving Experience" autocross today I lit a "victory cigar" that was just sublime. Actually I took 5th out of my group of 18, but that made the little "cheap & cheerful" even that much more appropriate (won a hat though!). I'd thrown a 3-pack of RyJ Romeo #3's in the car before heading out and just grabbed one at random from the pack (Ya' know? The little tubed coronitas they sell at every hotel bar in the world outside the USA). It could not have been a more ideal car-gar, mainly because the draw was so perfect. Maybe one of the best cigars I've smoked all year!

But it barely made it halfway home when rush-hour traffic turned what should have been an easy hour drive into a 2-hour ordeal. It was so good I didn't even have to debate whether to light another for the second half of the trip. But that's when things went downhill. Same cigar; same pack. Should have been a two-peat, right? No way Jose! The second one was a nightmare. The head cracked when I cut it, flaking off most of the wrapper at the bite, and it wouldn't draw worth a darn. I keep a Modus II in the car, but diverting my attention to work on it would not have been such a good idea in stop-and-go traffic hemmed in on both sides by a bunch of yahoos paying more attention to texting than driving. In the end I just gave up on it an inch or so in.

Anyway, the whole thing just reminded me how much a good draw means... which is a shame since I mostly smoke Cubans and this business of overfilled cigars and inconsistency from one to the next is SOP for CC's. Complexity may be entertaining, but give me a tasty top-note and an easy draw any day! What good is a Mouton Cadet when ya' can't uncork the bottle? [/rant]


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Unbanded Cohiba reserva and rum. Diplo is just too sweet for me










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Peace My Brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Dran

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Peace My Brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Good looking stick Hollywood!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

With a nice dark roast coffee, breakfast.


----------



## Wildman9907

Well aged stick( I believe 2009) half a bottle of Eagle rare gone so far, good people and hanging out enjoying the ocean air at Brigatine NJ.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Fundy on the back porch listening to the neighbor blast a Croatian version of ABBAs Super Trooper accompanied by a $30 garage sale Casio keyboard.

Time to move sweetheart.


----------



## UBC03

Scotchpig said:


> Fundy on the back porch listening to the neighbor blast a Croatian version of ABBAs Super Trooper accompanied by a $30 garage sale Casio keyboard.
> 
> Time to move sweetheart.


First off .. I lived here first

second.. I think I sound pretty good

third.. you coming to the block party this year?


----------



## Kidvegas

Exhibicion no.3









Sent from the garage
Ex was a total BUST that no amount of Skewering would fix so I went for an Ole Trusty RASS that's behaving much better!


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ Wide Churchill.


----------



## Piper

Salomones.


----------



## Rabidawise

Aristocrat from @TexaSmoke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> First off .. I lived here first
> 
> second.. I think I sound pretty good
> 
> third.. you coming to the block party this year?


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

When will i learn you got me again.
Spit out my morning coffee . :vs_mad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Hemmings, BBF, Coffee life is good.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Cedros Deluxe no 3, ARG ENE 14.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Morning smoke thanks to @Ranger0282. Thank you again. This was a most enjoyable smoke :grin2:


----------



## Elizabeth10

Siglo II at Casa del Puro in Nuremberg, Germany. 

I‘m in town for the Rock im Park festival. And as long as we’re sharing travel photos...

Nuremberg offers a fascinating juxtaposition of different periods of German history, medieval, nazi-era, and modern. 

The first is photo one of the many picturesque views of the river in the Altstadt (old city). 

The second is from the festival. From left to right: the main stage, the podium where Hitler gave all those famous speeches at the huge nazi party rallies, a ferris wheel. The sheer scale of this place is unbelievable - it is weird, disturbing, and impressive all at the same time.


----------



## Piper

BBF on a lovely, breezy Saturday morning.


----------



## haegejc

Piper said:


> BBF on a lovely, breezy Saturday morning.


My favorite CC to date !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

haegejc said:


> My favorite CC to date !!


Agreed. It's reliably "twangy.":wink2:


----------



## Rondo

'16 Alex Sublime


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaggy Foot Custom courtesy of @JohnnyFlake 
Stupendous thank you my brother! :vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Got this delicious thing from @Shaver702
So good. Thanks, Seth.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

No. 6.


----------



## Shaver702

TexaSmoke said:


> Got this delicious thing from @Shaver702
> So good. Thanks, Seth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Oh man those puppies are good. I've been saving my pennies for the next box. Glad you're enjoying it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

PCE









Sent from the garage


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pre Band Montie#2 looks beat up small crack. Smoked like a champ, the last third curled my toes.:vs_laugh:
What a great seegar. Chilling with my bro's.
On this beautiful day GOD"S day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Sig IV from @Scotchpig!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
You know i got a cold so everything tastes bland.
The funny thing is, the people who had the cold last week.
Are avoiding me this week there the ones who gave it to me. :vs_laugh:
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

jl2 this weekend late saturday night

too many extracurricular activities to remember to take a pic


----------



## GOT14U

Had this well aged Punch at camp this weekend. Great stick! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLOANER

Round 2 before burgers hit the pit.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Sorry fellas. Wrong spot


----------



## Bird-Dog

Since a new batch of BPC's just landed I thought I'd fire up a rested one, ETP JUL16


----------



## Gummy Jones

SLOANER said:


> Round 2 before burgers hit the pit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> Sorry fellas. Wrong spot


noob


----------



## haegejc

Gummy Jones said:


> noob


Thank you for taking the noob spot from me!!! Wooo Hoooo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

haegejc said:


> Thank you for taking the noob spot from me!!! Wooo Hoooo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wink2:


----------



## BobP

Gummy Jones said:


> jl2 this weekend late saturday night
> 
> too many extracurricular activities to remember to take a pic


How are those? I don't see many people mentioning JL2.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I opened up a box of Montecristo No.4, from 2015 this morning. They need to dry out just a bit more. 

I also poured a box of MMC into the shorts humidor for enjoying throughout the Summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

BobP said:


> How are those? I don't see many people mentioning JL2.


when they are on and at least 2 years aged they are one of my favorites and, imo, best values


----------



## zcziggy

My very first CC, a coworker went to visit family and got me a couple to try


----------



## Scotchpig

Uh oh!


----------



## zcziggy

Scotchpig said:


> Uh oh!


Is that a good Uh oh! or a bad one? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Scotchpig

That slope is slippery!


----------



## zcziggy

Scotchpig said:


> That slope is slippery!


Tell me about it....but honestly after smoking it (and not knowing if it was a real one or not) I would take a San Lotano or Liga 9 any time over that one.


----------



## Bigjohn

Always an excellent smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Scotchpig said:


> That slope is slippery!


That's putting it lightly


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> That's putting it lightly


Nah, this one's an uphill slope... at least for us "cheap & cheerful" smokers.

I smoked three great cigars already today...

Partagas Short
RyJ Romeo #3
Partagas Aristocrat

Total investment... less than just one Padron 1964 :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoked a PSD#4 And A BBF well aged thanks @JohnnyFlake sorry no pics. I was on set as a fill in with the Lincoln. No cameras or cellphone pics allowed. Failure to adhere to the rules is grounds for immediate dismissal. It was just a tune up for the filming sequence all next week. I did not even leave the parking lot. Best Regards Tony :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'17 Jorges Lons


----------



## Matt_21

'17 rascc


----------



## talisker10

Coro. Unfortunately this was overfilled and had a tight draw. The modus helped somewhat but still had to chuck it after the first third. For the money you pay for these, you'd think you'd get a decent draw at least.


----------



## Rondo

Black and Gold
Go Bruins!!!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Little sitting night with the wife


----------



## Bird-Dog

A nice '14 PMF in extra innings after a disappointing Cuaba Tradicionales earlier during the rain delay (PIP).


----------



## tacket

curmudgeonista said:


> A nice '14 PMF in extra innings after a disappointing Cuaba Tradicionales earlier during the rain delay (PIP).
> 
> View attachment 250428


PIP - I love it - my old VCR used to have that.


----------



## Pius X

First cuban. Finally got around to downloadong tapatalk so i can access the forum again









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Senior










Sent from the garage


----------



## BOSSTANK

Quickie in town...


----------



## haegejc

Afternoon crack stick!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## SLOANER

haegejc said:


> Thank you for taking the noob spot from me!!! Wooo Hoooo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my pleasure... Lol. Thanks. Never even had a CC so certainly noobing it up on here. @gummy jones

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Wrong thread


----------



## Wildman9907

More of these I smoke, I'm not sure why I keep buying so many NC. Less NC more of these haha









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Thought I'd be home enjoying this before the sun went down but no such luck.

Anyways RA Superiores

Have a safe Friday bro's









Sent from the garage


----------



## ebnash

Siglo IV and Firestone Mocha Merlin Porter


----------



## Shaver702

After dinner smoke and had to make a tequila sunrise, for my wife, so she would sit on the porch with me.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Yesterday was National Bourbon Day and I celebrated.


----------



## WABOOM

talisker10 said:


> Coro. Unfortunately this was overfilled and had a tight draw. The modus helped somewhat but still had to chuck it after the first third. For the money you pay for these, you'd think you'd get a decent draw at least.


If you cut it and cold draw is tight. Use modus... if it's still too tight, don't bother lighting it. Put it back for a several months. It'll loosen over time, especially after poking it.


----------



## WABOOM

BBF.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## Bird-Dog

Don't laugh, but I had an absolute craving for one of these tonight, an RyJ Regalias de Londres... and I think I'll have another when it's gone!


----------



## BobP

Last night, with ladies.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Father's Day to all that are father's.
Best wishes for those that are not.
A couple of well aged SeeGARS .
Thank You @JohnnyFlake.
The Cuaba Diademas is just amazing it dwarfs the PSP#2.
Gonna smoke the Cuaba after a nice steak dinner.
I am gonna get on the PSP#2 right after i post this.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Dropped my darn cigar, fortunately only the foot cracked. 2016 Don Alejandro










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Fusion

Rewarding myself on Fathers day with this delightful RYJ, enjoying it


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5

Rd2


----------



## Rondo

'16 Reynaldo Robusto


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

I have today off, due to the holiday. Since no one else is awake yet, seems like a good time for a coffee and smoke.


----------



## Rondo

Good morning. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's a very nice day in the NE. I enjoyed the 3rd Montecristo medio corona and as usual its was good with the nub being fantastic.

Watching the ash tree blow in the breeze.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Watching the hummingbirds. I like it when I have the day off, and the wife doesn't. "EL" Robusto.


----------



## Kidvegas

BRC









Sent from the garage


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Last night after a long day on set.
3 fingers of Pappy PSD#6
Peace my brothers. :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Parti short, from Einstein's servant, @Rondo! Tasty smoke brother! Thanks!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Firing up one of my few CC's in celebration of our home refinancing closing. I am a home owner for the first time in my life. 









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

mpomario said:


> Firing up one of my few CC's in celebration of our home refinancing closing. I am a home owner for the first time in my life.
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Congratulations Mario! Now get to work on the maintenance.


----------



## UBC03

mpomario said:


> Firing up one of my few CC's in celebration of our home refinancing closing. I am a home owner for the first time in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Congrats and condolences..


----------



## Olecharlie

mpomario said:


> Firing up one of my few CC's in celebration of our home refinancing closing. I am a home owner for the first time in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Congratulations on your new "Home"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

mpomario said:


> Firing up one of my few CC's in celebration of our home refinancing closing. I am a home owner for the first time in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Congratulations!!


----------



## kacey

mpomario said:


> Firing up one of my few CC's in celebration of our home refinancing closing. I am a home owner for the first time in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


Congratulations

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Belvedere.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## mpomario

kacey said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Tall black cup of Joe and a PCE on the way out.
Sorry no pic i gotta head to the set.
Just wanted to say hi wish everyone well.
Best Regards
Tony :vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warm day here. 75F with sun and humidity. Funny how location skews your view of hot. 

Montecristo medio corona today that was really nice. I love these cigars. 

Last night I had a byob wine night with friends and we smoked Cohiba Exquisitos which were nice too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TCstr8

PSD4









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MMC again after fierce rain all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## BOSSTANK

Got Twang?


----------



## Scap

Decided to check my cigar palate this evening.
Been close to two months since I've had a cigar. (Piping has been eating up all my free time.)

I'm enjoying it, but piping tastes better.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PCE on set yesterday, last day of shooting 1990's period .
Gonna rest up its been a rewarding but draining experience.
A couple of pics we where allowed to take as it was the end sequence. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rabidawise

HUHC from @Pag#11, thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PCE on set yesterday, last day of shooting 1990's period .
> Gonna rest up its been a rewarding but draining experience.
> A couple of pics we where allowed to take as it was the end sequence. :vs_cool:


1990's period....God that made me feel old :serious:


----------



## cracker1397

Been on a two month no smoking no tobacco no nicotine break for a nicotine test blood draw for work and decided I would celebrate with a PSD 4 in my new house with this beautiful sunset. This will be one of many smokes with this great view I can't wait to enjoy.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

First time I've ever seen this on the back of a band. Is this some quality control thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

cracker1397 said:


> Been on a two month no smoking no tobacco no nicotine break for a nicotine test blood draw for work and decided I would celebrate with a PSD 4 in my new house with this beautiful sunset. This will be one of many smokes with this great view I can't wait to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely fantastic view!

Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta play catch up back in the real world.
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gotta play catch up back in the real world.
> 
> Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


Figured you'd be signing autographs and keeping young starlets away with a stick..

Welcome back to the real world. Did they ask why the Lincoln smelled like the partagas factory caught on fire inside?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Figured you'd be signing autographs and keeping young starlets away with a stick..
> 
> Welcome back to the real world. Did they ask why the Lincoln smelled like the partagas factory caught on fire inside?


I actually did a take i got out of the car. Parked it and was supposed to light a fake cigarette while turning my head. Crossing the street the camera panned the front yard of the house. It was a mourning scene after a funeral. They allowed me to do it with the PCE you see in the picture. When the director approved it i hope it makes it to print. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

That's really cool bro. Really cool


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from the garage


----------



## Bird-Dog

'17 Upmann Regalias - Post HUPC deletion not a bad substitute


----------



## Westside Threat

PLPC while the oven heats up










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 one of 3 while repairing steps and a retaining wall.
Boy this real work is tough.
I would rather be a movie star.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Westside Threat

Fonseca with four years. Lots more cooking with a beer from @SilkyJ































Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday to all!
Heading out to meet up with some friends.
was gonna grab a PSP#2.
But me thinks i am going against the grain.
Being a Party Whore and all :vs_laugh:
Gonna snag that nice aged Hoyo courtesy of @JohnnyFlake
Grab a couple of Partagas for friends as a back up.
Peace to all on this blessed day GOD"S day.:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

My morning, so far so good.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## Piper

Cuaba Salomones.


----------



## Rabidawise

From @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

No2 A/T









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Monte Dumas at the local lounge. Hiding from the heat today.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Cuaba Salomones.


This a good reminder that it's time to smoke the one you sent me last year.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

2013 from @Scotchpig!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Fishing trip with the boys























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Sinuses a mess today and not entirely sure how long this break is gonna last, so out comes a yard 'gar. Favoritos - January 2018. Draw is way too wide open, burn line is a complete mess but getting some decent mild+ flavors (light floral, toasted tobacco, and if I double draw a bit of twang and mineral).


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 and a brew after a tough day.
Gonna kick back have a few.
For those of you that worry about R/H.
That's the sweet spot:vs_cool: right there.
GOD BLESS you and yours . Best Regards Tony


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#6 and a brew after a tough day.
> Gonna kick back have a few.
> For those of you that worry about R/H.
> That's the sweet spot:vs_cool: right there.
> GOD BLESS you and yours . Best Regards Tony


Love those! I need to order some more of those, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PCE at the shop .
Had to clip a couple of inches to get it to draw.
Was as hard as a rock.:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSD#4 from around 2013 with a cup of Sumatra dark roast,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## restomod

Hooray I hit 100 posts! Had this one last night but it wouldn't let me post until today. It's very rare that I stray to this side.


----------



## Matt_21

Oct '14 Partagas Short


----------



## Piper

Oct 16 ERDM Choix Supreme.


----------



## UBC03

restomod said:


> Hooray I hit 100 posts! Had this one last night but it wouldn't let me post until today. It's very rare that I stray to this side.


Welcome


----------



## blackrabbit

I know a lot of folks don't like them but I enjoy these Quintero Londres.


----------



## UBC03

blackrabbit said:


> I know a lot of folks don't like them but I enjoy these Quintero Londres.


I smell a challenge to my king of the short fillers title...

I hear it all the time.. "why do you smoke those cheapies when you've got shelves of 'good smokes'? ". Cause I like em and don't feel guilty tossin em if I have to...


----------



## ebnash

blackrabbit said:


> I know a lot of folks don't like them but I enjoy these Quintero Londres.


I've never had one, but I say smoke what makes you happy. Can't say I've smoked any CC short fillers, but I can tell you that I certainly like the Papas Fritas short filler sticks over any other DE cigar I've smoked.

I'm pretty sure we all agree on the mantra, "Smoke what you like, like what you smoke"


----------



## tacket

restomod said:


> Hooray I hit 100 posts! Had this one last night but it wouldn't let me post until today. It's very rare that I stray to this side.


Welcome to the dark side! These guys are a bunch of hooligans over here. Mark my words, you'll be over here more than you'd like/thought.


----------



## tacket

blackrabbit said:


> I know a lot of folks don't like them but I enjoy these Quintero Londres.


Just had a Favoritos earlier this week. For what they represent, they are great and I enjoy them in a similar way to box wine (which I am currently drinking as I type this!)


----------



## Bird-Dog

- plpc -


----------



## Kidvegas

PCS









Sent from the garage


----------



## Rondo

Regio


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scorcher today this is all i can stand.
Short and sweet. Heading for The A/C.
You wanna laugh the union dispatch called and begged me to go on a welding job.
It would appear they can't fill positions for certified welders.
My reply was where were you in the dead of winter who wants to weld in this heat.:vs_laugh:


----------



## restomod

tacket said:


> Welcome to the dark side! These guys are a bunch of hooligans over here. Mark my words, you'll be over here more than you'd like/thought.


I don't mind being over here, just don't come about the hab's very often. When I get them in a trade or a sampler I def treat them like royalty.


----------



## restomod

Two nights in a row! Celebrating 100 posts!


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 SCdlH La Fuerza


----------



## tacket

restomod said:


> I don't mind being over here, just don't come about the hab's very often. When I get them in a trade or a sampler I def treat them like royalty.


Oh trust me the "not liking part" is purley my pocket book talking!


----------



## Piper

Open Master.


----------



## restomod

I dug one last one out of the bottom of the wineador to make it three nights in a row! Another Rass but a bit smaller which I like.


----------



## Bird-Dog

restomod said:


> I dug one last one out of the bottom of the wineador to make it three nights in a row! Another Rass but a bit smaller which I like.


That would be RASCC.

RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected (a robusto)
RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (a minuto).


----------



## Bigjohn

curmudgeonista said:


> That would be RASCC.
> 
> RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected (a robusto)
> RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (a minuto).


Damn he is good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos No 2, ETP MAR 16


----------



## Kidvegas

Petit Churchill









Sent from the garage


----------



## bpegler

EL Grand Churchill, 7.5"x56Rg:


----------



## restomod

curmudgeonista said:


> That would be RASCC.
> 
> RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected (a robusto)
> RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona (a minuto).


I had no earthly idea, fun to learn! Just assumed the line was the line.


----------



## Bird-Dog

restomod said:


> I had no earthly idea, fun to learn! Just assumed the line was the line.


Cuban marcas don't generally work the same way as NC's with different lines within the same brand. There are exceptions like Cohiba with Classic, Siglo, Behike, & (arguably) Maduro lines, and Montecristo with Classic, Open, and (now) Linea 1935 series. I'm sure that doesn't cover the entire field, but you get the idea...


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cuaba Distinguidos - My first! Six weeks rest; can't wait any longer! - LGR JUN 18


----------



## BobP

curmudgeonista said:


> Cuaba Distinguidos - My first! Six weeks rest; can't wait any longer! - LGR JUN 18
> 
> View attachment 251824


You sir, are a bad influence. I like the looks of that, my wish list is a little longer now.


----------



## Dran

Torch died on me 1/4 way done lighting my first stick at work today.... At least I was able to puff and get the rest going.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dran said:


> Torch died on me 1/4 way done lighting my first stick at work today.... At least I was able to puff and get the rest going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That's a great stick. You get to smoke at work you lucky son of a gun!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday to all GOD"S DAY!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's a great stick. You get to smoke at work you lucky son of a gun!:wink2:


Further research will be required before I pass judgement, Great flavors, but this one ive had for a while, 6 months ago it wouldn't draw at all, so i went at it for a good 15 minutes with a modus and still had minimal draw, so i put her down for a nap ... Decent draw, but still tighter than I'd like.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yum


----------



## Bird-Dog

Dran said:


> Further research will be required before I pass judgement, Great flavors, but this one ive had for a while, 6 months ago it wouldn't draw at all, so i went at it for a good 15 minutes with a modus and still had minimal draw, so i put her down for a nap ... Decent draw, but still tighter than I'd like.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


When it's that bad it's usually better to keep smoking (best you can) until the filler moistens up inside. Then hit it again with the draw tool. At that point you should be able to pull longer strands, plugs, and/or stems out more easily, whereas straight out of the humidor the tobacco crumbles a bit making it harder to get the whole "chunk" that's blocking the draw.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Magnum 46 from last night.


----------



## UBC03

Wasted... first it tunneled... clipped it...then it canoed, pitched it. wanted to try one right outta the freezer after a couple days.. gonna put em away for a couple years


----------



## Kidvegas

A nice shorty to finish off the day.

HUHC









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Rondo

backdoor Vigia


----------



## Westside Threat

2015, stunning.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Slowpokebill

Dinner at La Casa de Bates.

Santa Maria style Pronghorn Tri Tip grilled over oak wood, steamed Summer Squash and a fresh picked Wild Miner’s Lettuce Tossed Salad with organic Goat Cheese crumbles and delicate Lemon Poppy Seed dressing.

Wine choice was a 2017 Almos Malbec from Mendoza, Argentina.

Dessert two strawberries and a square of 90% Cocoa Dark Chocolate.

Cigars and Scotch Whisky served on the covered porch at sunset.


----------



## tacket

Super Partagas - GOS JUN 17. Wow, pretty intense little flavor bomb. A bit too dry on my palate tonight to really enjoy this one fully without a beverage. Pretty concentrated full flavors though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Moving a ground cable on the Lincoln to a more suitable location. An old friend keeping me company PSD#4 well aged.
Thanks @JohnnyFlake :vs_cool:


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ Wide Churchill.


----------



## Piper

Exhibicion No. 3 with iced coffee black.


----------



## Rondo

Yolanda


----------



## Bird-Dog

Entretiempos & a Red Rock Golden Ginger Ale...









And closing out June...


----------



## Dran

Por larranaga Picadore!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On the Six :vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

No pic, but Friends and I all smoked a 5er of RASS at the local lounge earlier. Cocoa goodness.


----------



## Shaver702

Celebrating my 31st with this Siglo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag50 and rum










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Edited for content....

10. Posting privileges for the Habanos forum requires members to acquire a 100-post count and 90 days' tenure on Puff.


----------



## Piper

Forgot to photo but enjoyed a nice RyJ Churchill after a BBQ ribs dinner with my family.


----------



## Rondo

'11 Fundador


----------



## Piper

2017 bbf.


----------



## Rusty Nail

Psd4


----------



## Rondo

'07 Anejados


----------



## BobP

A rare second smoke of the day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slow smoking some ribs.
Happy Forth Of July!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

898 from '07. Definitely has the WOW factor.
Huge cedar blast, LOTS of leather, sour dough bread, raisin, latte, a crazy amount of twang, and tannic walnut notes. Spectacular.

Have a wonderful Independence Day fellas!


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes this afternoon:










Civil War artillery this morning:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a humble MMC. This box seems to have been quite tight. I get an odd burn, but they still taste great. Plus it’s hard to have lower humidity than ideal as we hit real Summer here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'17 Alejandro


----------



## TCstr8

.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ribs are yummy.
Desert-on deck!
Have a very Happy 4th! :vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy independence day


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Quick little stick courtesy of @BOSSTANK while watching the fireworks and getting paid time and a half. 










Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## blackrabbit

Petit Corona. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## BOSSTANK

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Quick little stick courtesy of @BOSSTANK while watching the fireworks and getting paid time and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Love those, they pack some twang :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

BOSSTANK said:


> Love those, they pack some twang :grin2:


I was impressed for such a little fella! Perfect size smoke for the occasion, thank you!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony

Every once in a while I stray over to the dark side....


----------



## kacey

Ramon Allones courtesy of @Edgy85 for my walk through the Neskowin ghost forest









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Last night's smoke while watching neighborhood fireworks was a Lusi


----------



## Dran

'18 Edmundo









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Rass.


----------



## WABOOM

Divinos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking the Lincoln out .
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

LTB AGO 13.


----------



## haegejc

Very tasty H. Upmann from @UBC03!!! Thank you brother for this enjoyable smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 520 EL 2012:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

Few from the last couple days

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

No. 6 and coffee early yesterday morning. Wanted to get done planting some apple trees before it got too hot out. Wifey came home with 10 apple trees the other day, said they were on "sale". I better see an apple pie in 5-8 years.


----------



## Kidvegas

Morning Gents

BRC while recovering from a very long night!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gummy Jones

Yesterday afternoon from a friend
My first psd4 tube

Could use another year


----------



## Dran

Partegas Mad No. 1!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOD BLESS all on this beautiful Sunday GOD'S Day! :vs_cool:
Waiting on a friend Partagas and a Micky D'S coffee.
I gotta say it one good cup of Joe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Churchill, and Honduran coffee.


----------



## Ender1553

Sat out talking with the wife this morning, enjoying one with a cup of coffee (first cigar in a while)









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex 3









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

mulligan


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Winding down after a Birthday party for my girlfriend Theresa.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

HU Royal Robusto


----------



## the camaro show

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was this?


----------



## BobP

Vacation is over, RG and a coffee to start the day. 52 degrees at 0300 hrs, nice.


----------



## talisker10

On a mini vacation, started with a plmc, which was plugged. Ditched it and lit up an epi 2. Big difference. Couple of hookas for the wife and cousin, and a bite to eat.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 ROTT impressive for a 2018 Cigar! :vs_cool:


----------



## tacket

MMC from @Rabidawise that he reminded me I had from an early convo today. Perfect for the short 30 minute break I had today. Great draw and burn even with a janky lighting on my part. I had mostly written off these half coronas, but looks like I've got another vitola I need to buy (long sigh).


----------



## Olecharlie

Courtesy of @ebnash










Started out with a tight draw, Modus fixed that quickly, little guy is smoking so good right now! Thanks Eric


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Courtesy of @ebnash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started out with a tight draw, Modus fixed that quickly, little guy is smoking so good right now! Thanks Eric


Glad you enjoyed it Charlie. Should have mentioned that those have only been sitting in my humi for a month or so from a recent box purchase. I had purchased a 5er with a couple years on them and they were delicious. I found them to be particularly fantastic after a breakfast of pancakes.


----------



## BobP

Enjoying an "El" Vigia.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With the boys


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoked this at 6 a.m on the way to see a friend.
Not bad in the traditional sense.
I only bought them to qualify for free shipping.
At 6 a.m at 65 M.P.H deer running out all over.
I guess any company is good company.:vs_laugh:


----------



## tacket

RASCC - DIC16. A bit snug, but superb burn and flavor!


----------



## MattT

HUHC camping up north.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day to all!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

A friend gave me this little gem to try a few months back. I wish he didn't.....


----------



## tacket

Vegueros Mananitas. Another one from @Rabidawise -- was excited to try this one as price is right up my alley and these did not disappoint! I had heard mixed reviews on Vegueros, but this one was constructed perfectly, excellent draw and smoked it down to my fingertips. Do their other vitolas have a similar profile?


----------



## Kidvegas

PCS









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Rabidawise

tacket said:


> Vegueros Mananitas. Another one from @Rabidawise -- was excited to try this one as price is right up my alley and these did not disappoint! I had heard mixed reviews on Vegueros, but this one was constructed perfectly, excellent draw and smoked it down to my fingertips. Do their other vitolas have a similar profile?


Wish I could answer that for you! They're great little smokes though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

tacket said:


> Vegueros Mananitas. Another one from @*Rabidawise* -- was excited to try this one as price is right up my alley and these did not disappoint! I had heard mixed reviews on Vegueros, but this one was constructed perfectly, excellent draw and smoked it down to my fingertips. Do their other vitolas have a similar profile?


IMO the Tapados and Entretiempos are even better than the Mananitas. Profiles are similar, but a bit more pronounced in the bigger vitolas. My impression of them is a cross between Montecristo and H.Upmann.

As for general reviews of the marca as a whole, bear in mind that all the current offerings from Vegueros are a new blend in all-new sizes released in 2014. The original iterations launched in 1997 were significantly different, both in the range of sizes and the blend. The original line did not fare well in the court of public opinion. But, their less-than-stellar reputation still lingers even though they bear little to no resemblance to the new breed of Vegueros.

That, and there's likely some snobbery at work that's based on what seems to be a prevailing misconception. Many people view them as a budget brand. But the truth is their (list) prices are very much in-line with mainstream marcas, considering the sizes and calculated individual costs. It's just that the buy-in looks low since they're packaged in 16's instead of the more usual 25's.

The good news is, with less of a following than most brands, they can be found on-sale quite easily. And that's a bonus for fans-of-the-brand like me. The Tapados is my favorite and a mainstay in my rotation - sort of a short coronas gordas, in my view (Just checked my spreadsheet; Tapados currently represents the 3rd highest inventory level of any individual cigars in my stash)


----------



## Bird-Dog

Por Larranaga Belicosos Extra (08 Asia Pacifico RE)


----------



## tacket

curmudgeonista said:


> IMO the Tapados and Entretiempos are even better than the Mananitas. Profiles are similar, but a bit more pronounced in the bigger vitolas. My impression of them is a cross between Montecristo and H.Upmann.
> 
> As for general reviews of the marca as a whole, bear in mind that all the current offerings from Vegueros are a new blend in all-new sizes released in 2014. The original iterations launched in 1997 were significantly different, both in the range of sizes and the blend. The original line did not fare well in the court of public opinion. But, their less-than-stellar reputation still lingers even though they bear little to no resemblance to the new breed of Vegueros.
> 
> That, and there's likely some snobbery at work that's based on what seems to be a prevailing misconception. Many people view them as a budget brand. But the truth is their (list) prices are very much in-line with mainstream marcas, considering the sizes and calculated individual costs. It's just that the buy-in looks low since they're packaged in 16's instead of the more usual 25's.
> 
> The good news is, with less of a following than most brands, they can be found on-sale quite easily. And that's a bonus for fans-of-the-brand like me. The Tapados is my favorite and a mainstay in my rotation - sort of a short coronas gordas, in my view (Just checked my spreadsheet; Tapados currently represents the 3rd highest inventory level of any individual cigars in my stash)


Fantastic! Looks like I'm in luck then. I found the Mananitas to be absolutely delightful, so if the Tapados and Entretiempos are even marginally tastier, well that's even better. And even more bonus, checking my inventory is appears I have a Tapados that I got from none other than you Jack!


----------



## Dran

RA Superiore! Unknown vintage, but pretty tasty!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Rondo said:


> View attachment 252722


Monogrammed cigars. Nice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

PL PIcadores OTL/ AGO 16.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Veguero courtesy of @TexaSmoke









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Non Plus


----------



## Dran

June 18 Open regatta!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig




----------



## awk6898

Cheap and cheerful tonight waiting on a guy to come buy my boat. Hate to see it go, but gotta pay off the credit card and have some spending money when I check out the LCDH in St. Maarten in a couple months... Cheers guys. Enjoy your weekend.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mata777

awk6898 said:


> Cheap and cheerful tonight waiting on a guy to come buy my boat. Hate to see it go, but gotta pay off the credit card and have some spending money when I check out the LCDH in St. Maarten in a couple months... Cheers guys. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That's one of the best wrappers I've seen on a Quintero. Great c&c smokes btw.


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Wildman9907

delicious little guy to end the day
(phone battery too low for flash)









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Last night working out of town










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Vegueros gettin' some love past couple days!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took these pictures yesterday heading up the Taconic to Rhinebeck N.Y
They some how got lost in the cloud.
Only to magically appear this morning.
You gotta love technology.
With that said this was a most enjoyable SEEGAR.
Less than $4 a pop.
Damn these Party's Rock!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

The worst no4 2008 I have. Unraveling but still smoked like a dream.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo




----------



## lex61

Tournament day calls for a new glove and a Habano.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Robusto


----------



## Bird-Dog

Qd'O Coronas Claro


----------



## MrCrowley39

RyJ with my coffee this morning.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Oops, wrong "what did you smoke" thread! Carry on.


----------



## UBC03

Had one of these lil guys heading to my parents'. Had to get measurements of a ramp we're building for their neighbor. He had a stroke but he's an old farmer so you can't keep him inside and everything is steps to get outside. Where I grew up, that's what neighbors do.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 Choix


----------



## awk6898

Well gents, here's to my first ever Cohiba. I broke down and got a box of Siglo II a few months ago and I just couldn't keep looking at them without trying at least one before laying the rest down to nap. UAO OCT 18.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Had one of these lil guys heading to my parents'. Had to get measurements of a ramp we're building for their neighbor. He had a stroke but he's an old farmer so you can't keep him inside and everything is steps to get outside. Where I grew up, that's what neighbors do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well your old school Dino i wouldn't expect any less from you.:vs_cool:
Is that a long filler Seegar i see? 
What is the world coming too. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope everyone had a great Sunday GOD'S Day.
Took out the 65 Cadillac today i just put the new top on.
Spent the day at a Classic car meet.
I gotta say she is a fine vintage automobile.
Rides great but you know what, My Lincoln rides better!
Three Connie #1's kept me company all day.Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well your old school Dino i wouldn't expect any less from you.:vs_cool:
> 
> Is that a long filler Seegar i see?
> 
> What is the world coming too. :wink2:


Yepper.. grabbed a long filler because I actually had time to finish it at my parents.

Plus it was my birthday weekend. Figured I'd break out the good stuff, a 4$ cigar to celebrate another trip around the sun.. you know me , livin large.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Yepper.. grabbed a long filler because I actually had time to finish it at my parents.
> 
> Plus it was my birthday weekend. Figured I'd break out the good stuff, a 4$ cigar to celebrate another trip around the sun.. you know me , livin large.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Please except my Belated Happy Birthday wishes.
Please excuse my ignorance for not knowing the day.
I stopped celebrating birthdays when i hit 50. :vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

MPE & Mag46

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## awk6898

Number 2 for the night.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Please except my Belated Happy Birthday wishes.
> Please excuse my ignorance for not knowing the day.
> I stopped celebrating birthdays when i hit 50. :vs_cool:


That's ok.. it should be on your calendar next year.. pretty sure they're making it a national holiday...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Undocumented Vigia


----------



## Piper

Smoked this Salomones yesterday but forgot to post.


----------



## Slowpokebill

Jose L Piedra Cazadores...not a bad smoke. In fact pretty pleasant.


----------



## awk6898

Punch Punch PET JUL 16 after dinner.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Pretty sure this is my first one. Absolutely fantastic! Must find a deal on the box ASAP LOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

For the ride home yesterday, traffic has been sucking hard lately.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alex Corona


----------



## Rondo

'13 Alejandro


----------



## Rondo

Lusi


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally I was able to get a smoke in this morning despite the humidity. While the MMC burn slightly off but tasted very fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

a 2016 HUPC


----------



## awk6898

curmudgeonista said:


> a 2016 HUPC
> 
> View attachment 253418


I have a box and a half left of these and just can't bring myself to smoke them...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

awk6898 said:


> I have a box and a half left of these and just can't bring myself to smoke them...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I feel ya'... 2-1/2 here. I've decided these darker 2016's are fair game. But my others, two boxes of 2014 LUB's with silky colorado claro wrappers, will languish a few years more before I dive in.


----------



## awk6898

curmudgeonista said:


> I feel ya'... 2-1/2 here. I've decided these darker 2016's are fair game. But my others, two boxes of 2014 LUB's with silky colorado claro wrappers, will languish a few years more before I dive in.


I finally broke into my SUB 12's last year sometime I think. Leaving the (T)OS? 16's to rest a while, but may have to try a few if your 16s are smoking good. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

curmudgeonista said:


> a 2016 HUPC
> 
> View attachment 253418


Only because you broke some out. Here's one of my SUB MAR 2012's. You're a bad influence...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

awk6898 said:


> I finally broke into my SUB 12's last year sometime I think. Leaving the (T)OS? 16's to rest a while, but may have to try a few if your 16s are smoking good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Though not bad, the MEG 16 box of HUPC's I'm smoking on are not best-of-breed. Good (enough); not GRRRREAT. But I don't think sitting on them has that much upside payoff. And MEG is the Upmann factory (replaced LUB code), so go figure. :ask:

OTOH, based on several previous boxes I've gone through I have much higher hopes for the lighter wrapper 14's I'm sitting on.


----------



## Rabidawise

Had to try one! Definitely need a nap, but they are going to be great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Round 2 from @Dran

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Kicking off BD W/E with a '12 BCJ


----------



## Bigjohn

...


----------



## Rondo

D4









hbd, ja :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Round two: '08 PCE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting one in before it gets too hot.
Gonna be a scorcher next 3 days.
Gotta be the hottest July i can remember in years.
Stay cool stay safe/
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Scotchpig

HBD @curmudgeonista


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## Slowpokebill

It is bumping up on 100 here in Utah. I have mojito mint (Mentha x villosa) and it is taking over my garden.
What better way to relax on a hot Summer's day than a sipping a Mojito and enjoying a fine cigar while sitting in the shade. For want of some Havana Club but sometimes you have to go with the girl you brought.


----------



## Piper

A loose Lusi acquired in '17.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 Short Churchill


----------



## PanzaVerde

Bday party for the wife. Salsa dancing with friends so it was only fitting to finish the night with this Serie P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'07 RyJ PC


----------



## mata777

'11 R&J Short Churchill 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday God's day.
Peace to all GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## MyFatherFan

Mag46 on this beautiful day!









-


----------



## MrCrowley39

A Favorito while I patiently wait for the ribs and chicken on the smoker!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cumpleaños cigarro numero uno - A beautiful 2009 colorado claro RyJ courtesy of @*Rondo*. IIRC, the note with it said it's a Short Churchill, but I'm thinking it's actually an Exhibicion No.4. Either way, it's an absolutely glorious cigar and I thank you sir!


----------



## Rusty Nail

Psd4.


----------



## Westside Threat

2015 no4










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Rondo

Special Select


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Monte #2


----------



## Bird-Dog

'08 PSD4 nightcap


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains finally came and cooled things off!
Thank you Jesus for this blessing.
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo No. 4.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

BRC









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## TexaSmoke

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Yeah, another box purchase is in order ASAP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'15 HdM EE









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rabidawise said:


> Yeah, another box purchase is in order ASAP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say i blame you.
We only live once.
Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rabidawise

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't say i blame you.
> 
> We only live once.
> 
> Enjoy!:vs_cool:


Any other recommendations of similar size and flavor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Psd4.


----------



## Matt_21

Epi 2


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I really enjoy the profile of these.









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## csk415

I think this pic belongs on this side of things. Not my stomping grounds so I have no clue. Pretty solid smoke and smoking great.


----------



## csk415

Thanks to @Bigjohn for filling me via pm on what it was.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 Connie 1


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Partagas P2


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos no. 2


----------



## BobP

Forced to go into work today, but I am not going to let the man ruin my day completely.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Been kinda busy. Did some more shoots with the Town car I even got my sister a part. 
She did a farmhouse scene set in 1917.
I can let the cat out of the bag now.
The name of the production is.
I know this much is true.
It is based on the book.
It's an HBO mini series.
Out early doing errands.
I'l join ya Bob P 6 and a root beer peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rabidawise said:


> Any other recommendations of similar size and flavor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know i really can't.Taste is very subjective. To be honest cigars even the same box.
Are all so very different to me. No two are ever the same. Sorry i couldn't be more help. :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## awk6898

First CC in my new smoking room. Happy Saturday guys.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Coro Nov '16.


----------



## Scott W.

2004 RyJ LE


http://imgur.com/tM4QoAS


----------



## awk6898

PET DIC 15 Party Petit Corona Especial for me. CAO Moontrance for the fiancee.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Celebrating 100 posts & 90 days with my second cigar of the evening.


----------



## MrCrowley39

About to enjoy some quiet time before the house wakes up. A coffee and a Monte #4. Been up since 4:45am getting the pork shoulders ready for the smoker!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

MrCrowley39 said:


> About to enjoy some quiet time before the house wakes up. A coffee and a Monte #4. Been up since 4:45am getting the pork shoulders ready for the smoker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


WOW that looks great, what is your cooking temp and pulling temp?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Thig said:


> WOW that looks great, what is your cooking temp and pulling temp?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Going to let them ride at 225° until they reach 195°-201°.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar on this beautiful day GOD'S Day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Fundador from 2011


----------



## Slowpokebill

From last night. I've been impressed by the Jose L. Piedra Cazadores I've smoked so far. I would say they have surpassed their $3 price point when it comes to construction and flavor.


----------



## S&W

I'm not very experienced with CC's and don't know much about this one other than I liked it. A lot. 

It seems my cigar journey has taken an unanticipated turn.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just hanging with the hound this weekend while the girls are prepping my daughter's apt in Binghamton.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

S&W said:


> I'm not very experienced with CC's and don't know much about this one other than I liked it. A lot.
> 
> It seems my cigar journey has taken an unanticipated turn.


Appears to be a Por Larranaga Picadores. Pretty well regarded cigar first launched in 2014 as a "Habanos Specialist" release; meaning it's supposed to be sold only through selected retailers, but not limited just to LCDH's.


----------



## Westside Threat

Has a R&J profile to it.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Champagne InHand

A lucky second habano today. A Cohiba Exquisito. Very tasty.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Superiores









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## PanzaVerde

Last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HUHC Feb '17. I've smoke the crack stick many times before and couldn't quite understand all the hype. Now I do. Amazing!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> HUHC Feb '17. I've smoke the crack stick many times before and couldn't quite understand all the hype. Now I do. Amazing!


Now you will always be on the lookout for 2-for specials on HUHC. I probably have 6 boxes resting. But I also adore the Montecristo medio corona as well. It's very much as enjoyable in a Montecristo Edmundo/PE as opposed to the Monte Petit No.2 which seem very different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

RASCC - RUO DIC16 smoking great!!


----------



## BobP

Not sure if it was the beverage I was drinking, but this had some "zip" on it tonight. The wife told me to buy some more, she wants another tin. Can't argue with her.


----------



## WABOOM

BobP said:


> Not sure if it was the beverage I was drinking, but this had some "zip" on it tonight. The wife told me to buy some more, she wants another tin. Can't argue with her.


She's a keeper!


----------



## Shaver702

Trying out my first exclusive. Wow it is really good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all on this very hot Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Scott W.

Hot as hell out there today Tony.


----------



## g1k

I enjoyed this one very much on Friday night.










Ryan


----------



## Champagne InHand

HU Mag 50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Peace to all on this very hot Day!:vs_cool:


Damn my 3 favorites right there!! I remember crossing the GCP, walking across Flushing Meadow park, through the old Worlds Fair grounds to Shea Stadium to see Joe Willie throw the ball in his final years with the Jets :grin2:


----------



## blackrabbit

Nice little guy.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## S&W

So much for my opinion that a small ring gauge cigar can't be a satisfying smoke. I like being wrong sometimes...


----------



## cracker1397

2016 Entretiempos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

S&W said:


> So much for my opinion that a small ring gauge cigar can't be a satisfying smoke. I like being wrong sometimes...


Welcome to the club of recently converted small RG believers!


----------



## Sprouthog

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Between work and the wife yesterday, I am surprised I was able to fit this in.


----------



## Peapaw

Taking a rare walk on the dark side today with this Jose L Piedra. 
Day 2 of month long birthday smokes. 
Thanks brother, you know who you are.


----------



## Scott W.

S&W said:


> So much for my opinion that a small ring gauge cigar can't be a satisfying smoke. I like being wrong sometimes...


I'd argue that the smaller RG sticks have much more flavor because of the wrapper/ filler ratio. Love the PC's and lanceros for this reason


----------



## Matt_21

Parti short since it's just me home l... And the dogs.


----------



## awk6898

PLPC for me. LFD for Mikayla. Happy friday guys.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Peapaw said:


> Taking a rare walk on the dark side today with this Jose L Piedra.
> Day 2 of month long birthday smokes.
> Thanks brother, you know who you are.


We all started with that "Rare" walk. Some of us never turned back. Happy birthday.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Pag#11 said:


> We all started with that "Rare" walk. Some of us never turned back. Happy birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Yep a jaunt turns into a walk, then a hike, then a trek, next thing you know you're Kwai Chang Caine wondering the earth in search of ther perfect Cuban.. lol









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw

Pag#11 said:


> We all started with that "Rare" walk. Some of us never turned back. Happy birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


It was good but I'm not a convert yet... I've had NCs that I enjoyed more. 
Blasphemy I know but as I stated elsewhere on puff a few weeks ago my palate isn't refined so...


----------



## tacket

Peapaw said:


> It was good but I'm not a convert yet... I've had NCs that I enjoyed more.
> Blasphemy I know but as I stated elsewhere on puff a few weeks ago my palate isn't refined so...


AAAAAAND that was a JLP, which while quite a serviceable inexpensive cigar, perhaps does not fairly represent Cuban potential. There's hope for you yet!


----------



## Peapaw

tacket said:


> AAAAAAND that was a JLP, which while quite a serviceable inexpensive cigar, perhaps does not fairly represent Cuban potential. There's hope for you yet!


Maybe...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On the back roads and finally on the Taconic State Pkwy.
Early this A.M to watch my kid sister.
Shooting a scene up in Red Hook.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Exquisito. 









Lower humidity than normal so this was excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> On the back roads and finally on the Taconic State Pkwy.
> 
> Early this A.M to watch my kid sister.
> 
> Shooting a scene up in Red Hook.:vs_cool:


Say hello to Kev Smith and my other Jersey brethren for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

tacket said:


> AAAAAAND that was a JLP, which while quite a serviceable inexpensive cigar, perhaps does not fairly represent Cuban potential. There's hope for you yet!


The few I've had weren't terrible, but not GOOD either. Aren't those chopped/mixed filler anyway? They are fairly cheap, good yard gar at least.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

msmith1986 said:


> The few I've had weren't terrible, but not GOOD either. Aren't those chopped/mixed filler anyway? They are fairly cheap, good yard far at least.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yep, handmade, but with short filler.

I swore off of JLP's some time back. Ya'll may know me as a bargain hunter, but it's really about the price-to-value equation for me, and JLP's have not represented a good value for me even at their super low prices. Mind you, some people have had better experiences with them, so YMMV. But I'm afraid that's really a matter of hits & misses. If you get hold of a good one you're liable to have a higher opinion of them. But based on broader experience, I'm inclined to figure a $2 cigar that's at best been a miss four out of every five I've smoked is really then a $10 cigar. I might as well smoke a $10 cigar that's reliably good... or better yet, a $5 one that does likewise.

Not everyone's gonna' agree with me on that, and that's fine. Smoke what you like. And if you happen to luck into a whole bundle of good ones, even better. But I don't think there's any arguing that @*tacket* is spot-on to say that you shouldn't rely on JLP's to judge Cubans as a category.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## ebnash

Cuaba Divinos on a sweltering day.


----------



## Westside Threat

BBF and ultra dry cider. I've been on a huge cider kick










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ Wide Churchill.


----------



## msmith1986

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, handmade, but with short filler.
> 
> I swore off of JLP's some time back. Ya'll may know me as a bargain hunter, but it's really about the price-to-value equation for me, and JLP's have not represented a good value for me even at their super low prices. Mind you, some people have had better experiences with them, so YMMV. But I'm afraid that's really a matter of hits & misses. If you get hold of a good one you're liable to have a higher opinion of them. But based on broader experience, I'm inclined to figure a $2 cigar that's at best been a miss four out of every five I've smoked is really then a $10 cigar. I might as well smoke a $10 cigar that's reliably good... or better yet, a $5 one that does likewise.
> 
> Not everyone's gonna' agree with me on that, and that's fine. Smoke what you like. And if you happen to luck into a whole bundle of good ones, even better. But I don't think there's any arguing that @*tacket* is spot-on to say that you shouldn't rely on JLP's to judge Cubans as a category.


Best value for the money for me has been HUHC, and Parti and RyJ Mille Fleurs.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

A #4 Montecristo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Say hello to Kev Smith and my other Jersey brethren for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on a customer for a classic car on this beautiful day God's day.:grin2:
Got my vicious attack beagle:vs_laugh: Missy keeping me company. 
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

Short but good!


----------



## Westside Threat

2015 Regalia










Sent from the Westside


----------



## awk6898

Heard a lot of good things about these. Time to give one a try and see if they're worth a box purchase.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

ETP JUN 16.
From the time @Kidvegas really pulled through for me when I was scared about money and I wanted to do a split.


----------



## Kidvegas

WABOOM said:


> ETP JUN 16.
> From the time @Kidvegas really pulled through for me when I was scared about money and I wanted to do a split.


Any time Bro!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chilly morning up here in the northeast.
You know summer is almost over.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

awk6898 said:


> Heard a lot of good things about these. Time to give one a try and see if they're worth a box purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


so....?


----------



## awk6898

Gummy Jones said:


> so....?


I enjoyed it. It definitely has promise for the long term... I'm not sure that I'd be dropping $15-16 a stick on them, but for $10-12 I'd definitely buy a few boxes to put away if it was in my cigar budget.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

OLM DIC 14 RyJ MF ... I wasn't impressed young, but these are really starting to come around.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass while watching the Grass :vs_laugh:


----------



## BobP

Just hanging with the ladies.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 Monte #4









Been smokin' up a storm, but haven't posted pics since the month rolled over. Here's July wrap-up:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Bird-Dog

Johnny-O Baby Sal


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Happy Hump Day to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 while changing the fuel pump on the Bandit Trans Am.:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

Still one of my favorites. SS









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Short torpedo, quite nice!


----------



## norc47

When I bought this I thought it was fake, because the band was really wonky. Some off center lettering and the embossing was really weak. But I cut open another from the same bin and it was all long filler and looked great, and this one smoked nicely and had a good flavor. Still a little suspicious.


----------



## huffer33

Mornin' everybody









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## bpegler

norc47 said:


> When I bought this I thought it was fake, because the band was really wonky. Some off center lettering and the embossing was really weak. But I cut open another from the same bin and it was all long filler and looked great, and this one smoked nicely and had a good flavor. Still a little suspicious.


There's good reason to be suspicious. It's definitely a fake.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> There's good reason to be suspicious. It's definitely a fake.


I concur fully


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## lex61

bpegler said:


> There's good reason to be suspicious. It's definitely a fake.


Just curious, is it the off center lettering that gives it away?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

lex61 said:


> Just curious, is it the off center lettering that gives it away?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The band isn't embossed properly.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Last night I smoked a Cohiba medio siglo. While enjoyable it has been so humid that I could not finish it as I was dripping wet half way through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

bpegler said:


> The band isn't embossed properly.


Thanks for the critical eyes. The coins were definitely not normal looking.

Unfortunately I don't recall which shop I picked it up in. I went to a couple that weren't LCDHs so must have been one of those. In any case, at least it wasn't floor sweepings.


----------



## Kidvegas

bpegler said:


> The band isn't embossed properly.


Total Noob here, and even I thought the band was Fugazi! (Falso)

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Kidvegas

norc47 said:


> Thanks for the critical eyes. The coins were definitely not normal looking.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't recall which shop I picked it up in. I went to a couple that weren't LCDHs so must have been one of those. In any case, at least it wasn't floor sweepings.


Or Pubes # @Rondo

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A pair of crack sticks one from a grey market vendor.
One brought back from a friend on vacation.
Both authentic and both very different.
Both in looks and taste.
See my post in the Cuban purchase thread its self explanatory. Best Regards Tony:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Senior









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## haegejc

Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure de Luxe LCDH.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F.!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## LeatherNeck

My first El Rey Habano. Quite a loose pack, but the draw is perfect. Very light in body and strength so far, but very pleasant and enjoyable to smoke. One of you guys sent this to me some time last year, but unfortunately I hadn't marked this one. So to cover by bases...Thank You everyone for this nice smoke!:wink2:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

'15 Fonseca this morning with a cup of EZ Zeppelin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14


----------



## Champagne InHand

Diplomatico No.2. I had to fetch another box of MMCs do I grabbed this. Nice burn. Graham crackers, light cinnamon and nutmeg. Decent stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Choix Supreme Oct '16


----------



## S&W

Enjoyed this one...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Night cap


----------



## Champagne InHand

My first MMC from the newly opened box. It was nice and the sticks aren’t as tightly rolled as the last box, which had a few sticks needing the modus treatment. 

I emptied the box into my small stick humidor that I bought from JDom58 years back. It’s my best humidor by far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had this fantastic Mag 46 Tubo circa 2013 courtesy of a trade with @JohnnyFlake :vs_cool:
It was so good i couldn't put it down. :grin2:
Forgot all about the beer had to put it back as by the time i realized i hadn't opened it.
It was warm now that's a first for me. :vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM

Coronitas En Cedro


----------



## Ender1553

An espresso and a #5 sitting out on the patio near the beach in Cali with family









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday :vs_cool: Peace to all on God's day.
Won't be smoking till later at brunch taking a CORO tubo along.
I will be the only one smoking.
Here is a pic of a fantastic H Uppmann #2 courtesy of @JohnnyFlake.:wink2:
I smoked yesterday man was it a sweet stick. :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gummy Jones said:


> Night cap


was a gift from a friend

cap was beat up a bit

flavor profile was appropriate for a monte2 and performance was great but I wouldn't bet my life on authenticity


----------



## Dran

HdM Connie A!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> HdM Connie A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


nice piece of land there, congrats


----------



## UBC03

....









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Rass










Sent from the Westside


----------



## awk6898

First of the box. LGR JUL 17.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

I had this on the golf course on Friday - it was a gift from a coworker from a box he recently purchased. I'm not sure if it was the lack of rest/age, incorrect storage humidity or the wind on the course but it wasn't a great cigar. I have another with a few years on it to try in a week or two. I'm hoping it will be much better.










Ryan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
Happy Manic Monday :vs_laugh:
Had this on the deck last night from a box a friend bought back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick courtesy of @ebnash sorry no pics it was so great i couldn't spoil the moment thank you sir!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Another "Crack Stick" Luv these!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Last night.


----------



## Olecharlie

I don't always post pics of my cc's, this week has started out and will probably end with a few more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex No3









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> I don't always post pics of my cc's, this week has started out and will probably end with a few more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


interesting cigar rest...out of curiosity, where did you get it from?


----------



## Olecharlie

zcziggy said:


> interesting cigar rest...out of curiosity, where did you get it from?


Gifted right here from a Puff member that passed a little cheer along his journey!


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Gifted right here from a Puff member that passed a little cheer along his journey!


good for you, looks nice


----------



## haegejc

H Upmann Royal Robusto LCDH. OUTSTANDING!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 Picadores


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Matt_21

Rascc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On the way to White Plains this afternoon.:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Thought I could beat the rain.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

Definitely a cc week for me!

Never smoked a Cuban I didn't enjoy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

MC No. 5. Tasty little critter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Last night

Tight draw but excellent flavor nonetheless


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice Custom courtesy of @ebnash thanks bro.
Smoked it while waiting on a customer driving in from Michigan.
Bought the 1968 Riviera i am glad to see it go.
That car came in on a carrier the day before Franks passing.
That being said it was a great transaction and i got to meet a really nice person.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I've been a bit busy these days but I enjoyed a Cohiba Exquisito while walking the dog. Most days I still Pune for a Montecristo medio corona. The box I put in the wood box last week has been dented appropriately and hasn't disappointed.









I definitely think this would be my lost on a tropical island smoke. That says a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

M80









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been a bit busy these days but I enjoyed a Cohiba Exquisito while walking the dog. Most days I still Pune for a Montecristo medio corona. The box I put in the wood box last week has been dented appropriately and hasn't disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think this would be my lost on a tropical island smoke. That says a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As if i needed a reason to buy a box!:vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM

MSU OCT 17. This is so good I want to smoke the other 9 from this 10 ct box in the next 9 days. I won't... but this is delicious.


----------



## mata777

H. Uppman Connie #1
ROA JUN 11

What a smoke! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank GOD its here peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 bbf


----------



## Peapaw

An RyJ for day 16, thanks Jack.


----------



## Pag#11

Peapaw said:


> An RyJ for day 16, thanks Jack.


Great smoke right there. Cheaper than many NC's Hope your enjoying your Days on the dark side.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Can't remember last time i slept this late. Went out last night everybody is still passed out. I think i might have brain damage. :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:
Gonna sober up with a PSD#6 , Brooklyn Bagel , Tall iced coffee. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

You’re living my dream, Tony.


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos no. 2. ETP MAR 16. This cigar brings me right back to the first time I ever lit up a Habano... 
Popcorn served from a brand new baseball glove.


----------



## Kidvegas

BRC this fine morning!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Dran

Crack stick and a view!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

EL Grand Churchill:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't remember last time i slept this late. Went out last night everybody is still passed out. I think i might have brain damage. :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:
> Gonna sober up with a PSD#6 , Brooklyn Bagel , Tall iced coffee. :vs_cool:


MIGHT HAVE DAIN BRAMAGE? I think we all have it. Most people put money in IRAs or CDs. We send money to communists for a bunch of dried out leaves that we promptly light on fire..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Crack stick and a view!


That's a great view in both the foreground _and_ the background.:smile2:


----------



## MattT

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't remember last time i slept this late. Went out last night everybody is still passed out. I think i might have brain damage. :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:
> Gonna sober up with a PSD#6 , Brooklyn Bagel , Tall iced coffee. :vs_cool:


A) WTF is a Brooklyn Bagel?

B) The PSD looks tasty. I miss the #4's like nobody's business...haven't had one in like 10 years. That reminds me, I need to buy some.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MattT said:


> A) WTF is a Brooklyn Bagel?
> 
> B) The PSD looks tasty. I miss the #4's like nobody's business...haven't had one in like 10 years. That reminds me, I need to buy some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


https://bkbagel.com/

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday to all God's day. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Slowpokebill

My Grandson is on leave from the Navy. He came over for a visit, steak dinner, beers and cigars (JLP Caz) before heading to his next assignment. It was great to see him. Oh heck, I proud of the young man he has grown up to be.


----------



## Rusty Nail

I could post this in either forum, so I’ll post it here. I took these to a BBQ yesterday.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
Gotta do some steering column work on a newer Lincoln town car.
Connie #1 keeping me company.
You know what i like the older Lincoln better.
It was made back in a time when men were men and sheep were scared .
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> My Grandson is on leave from the Navy. He came over for a visit, steak dinner, beers and cigars (JLP Caz) before heading to his next assignment. It was great to see him. Oh heck, I proud of the young man he has grown up to be.


Jeez Bill i hardly recognize you without a beard.:wink2:
Fine young man indeed Thank you for your service! :vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

Doesn't disappoint.


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
> Gotta do some steering column work on a newer Lincoln town car.
> Connie #1 keeping me company.
> You know what i like the older Lincoln better.
> It was made back in a time when men were men and sheep were scared .
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


They were goats man, goats. not sheep (city slickers.... :grin2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> They were goats man, goats. not sheep (city slickers.... :grin2


Not from were i am standing.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

https://www.google.com/search?q=whe...CAYQAw&biw=1429&bih=748#imgrc=XS7RUmgsI8PGkM:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Another beautiful day the tree guy is here and i am going for a ride.
Cohiba courtesy of @ebnash.`:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> Another beautiful day the tree guy is here and i am going for a ride.
> Cohiba courtesy of @ebnash.`:vs_cool:


Great day to go for a ride in the "Hot Rod Lincoln" Enjoy...


----------



## Gummy Jones

Last night while roasting hot dogs


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Great day to go for a ride in the "Hot Rod Lincoln" Enjoy...


Thanks Erik!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Put the Lincoln away tree guys are done.
Went shopping for some provisions.
First the Bakery then the pork store.
Crack stick for the ride home.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

SCDLH EL P Much improvement after a few more months of rest. Lost the bitter, acrid taste nearly 100%. A little grahm cracker seems to be making it's way in. May have caught them at the end of their sick period before. In another year, I can imagine bliss.


----------



## zcziggy

My second cc ever... Romeo y Julieta. And that's all it says. You guys will kill me, but reminds me of a Liga Privada 9


----------



## Rondo




----------



## WABOOM

So good


----------



## Westside Threat

zcziggy said:


> My second cc ever... Romeo y Julieta. And that's all it says. You guys will kill me, but reminds me of a Liga Privada 9


You crazy!


----------



## Westside Threat

poppajon75 said:


> SCDLH EL P Much improvement after a few more months of rest. Lost the bitter, acrid taste nearly 100%. A little grahm cracker seems to be making it's way in. May have caught them at the end of their sick period before. In another year, I can imagine bliss.


Love SCDLH. Pairs amazing with coffee


----------



## BobP

Daylight is getting shorter.


----------



## Kidvegas

Superiores









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Courtesy of @ebnash thanks bro! :vs_cool:
What a great SEEGAR. 
Nub worthy and most certainly box worthy.


----------



## zcziggy

Westside Threat said:


> You crazy!


not crazy....is just that my palate is not "refined" :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> not crazy....is just that my palate is not "refined" :grin2:


They have a diagnosis for your condition.
They call it Billy Goat Palate.
Unfortunately there is no cure. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS while the Thunder storms roll through. :vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

JL #2


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They have a diagnosis for your condition.
> They call it Billy Goat Palate.
> Unfortunately there is no cure. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Go easy with the goat comments, I can't set a Partagas down for a minute without the goat grabbing it. He has good taste. Little jerk has grabbed two so far this summer.


----------



## zcziggy

BobP said:


> Go easy with the goat comments, I can't set a Partagas down for a minute without the goat grabbing it. He has good taste. Little jerk has grabbed two so far this summer.


you have a goat??? nice!!!!!!


----------



## blackrabbit

Cuaba Divino


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Watching the storms clear out.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 while the 68 heads off to its new home.
I know Frank is looking down with a big smile on his face.:wink2:


----------



## TCstr8

EE









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

One of my new favorites.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


Glad to see you bring your own bat to the wiffle ball game... lol

I know, I know.. those AREN'T the big ones

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Glad to see you bring your own bat to the wiffle ball game... lol
> 
> I know, I know.. those AREN'T the big ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


they are not????? :vs_OMG:


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> they are not????? :vs_OMG:


Hell no.. he had some rolled to his specs..
@bpegler .. Bob, what was the size of those big dogs you had rolled?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Connie #1 while the 68 heads off to its new home.
> 
> I know Frank is looking down with a big smile on his face.:wink2:


Buick Wildcat?


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Hell no.. he had some rolled to his specs..
> @bpegler .. Bob, what was the size of those big dogs you had rolled?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


like this one?


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> like this one?


Bob's one of the top 3 collectors on here. Vintage, custom, and unobtainiums. The guy knows what he likes and ain't afraid to get it..

Me, I'll stick with my short filler coronas, hide in the corner and watch and learn.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

nice....i don't even know what you guys talk about when it comes to cc


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> nice....i don't even know what you guys talk about when it comes to cc


Here's a good kick off point.. but it is the slipperiest of slopes...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...hare_tid=211138&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Hell no.. he had some rolled to his specs..
> @bpegler .. Bob, what was the size of those big dogs you had rolled?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Picture from my vacation:










Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo. 9 1/4" monsters. I still have a few, and I'm trying to get another bundle, but she has trouble finding the proper wrappers.

But Rey's customs are fantastic as well, the Cimarron I smoked tonight is 7"x60RG.

I have an illness...


----------



## haegejc

Bolivar - Belicosos Finos to finish out the day. Still one of my favorite CCs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

zcziggy said:


> nice....i don't even know what you guys talk about when it comes to cc


We were all new at some point! If you decide to try some Havanas, I always thought that some of the smaller Partagas or Bolivars were a good place to start transitioning from NCs.


----------



## zcziggy

bpegler said:


> We were all new at some point! If you decide to try some Havanas, I always thought that some of the smaller Partagas or Bolivars were a good place to start transitioning from NCs.


oh god...here we go, downhill and no brakes....
thanks, will start slow


----------



## Ewood

UBC03 said:


> Here's a good kick off point.. but it is the slipperiest of slopes...
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...hare_tid=211138&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Read this in its entirety. Fantastic thread. Trying to not open up a few websites and buy the house

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

I think this is the last one I have. I bought 10 private sale almost 2 years ago. They went from terrible to terrific.


----------



## BobP

bpegler said:


> Picture from my vacation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo. 9 1/4" monsters. I still have a few, and I'm trying to get another bundle, but she has trouble finding the proper wrappers.
> 
> But Rey's customs are fantastic as well, the Cimarron I smoked tonight is 7"x60RG.
> 
> I have an illness...


I don't think you have an illness at all. I would love to be able to sit still long enough to enjoy something like that. I have a hard time finding 45 minutes lately. Nothing worse than getting halfway through a cigar, and then having to walk away from it. Infuriating. By the way, the Reynaldo looked fantastic.


----------



## haegejc

Ewood said:


> Read this in its entirety. Fantastic thread. Trying to not open up a few websites and buy the house
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steer clear of the CC Blackhole. LOL. My order goes out Monday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Buick Wildcat?


Riviera :vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## UBC03

Had this while running to taco bell.. doesn't get any cheaper than that.. short fillers and tacos filled with a "meatish" substance...

This lil guy woulda been 5 in October. I don't care how much abuse this gets me. It was a really good cigar.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Lub 14


----------



## TCstr8

CoRo and some Zafra.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

UBC03 said:


> Had this while running to taco bell.. doesn't get any cheaper than that.. short fillers and tacos filled with a "meatish" substance...
> 
> This lil guy woulda been 5 in October. I don't care how much abuse this gets me. It was a really good cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Abuse over Quints? Thanks for turning me onto them "ya jagoff"  I keep a variety of them because of you.
In my defense, the door you opened looked inviting.


----------



## UBC03

I think they're a great add on, but you know the short filler thing isn't everyone's cup o tea. Not quite GURKHAS but close.. lol 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

TCstr8 said:


> CoRo and some Zafra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Well done, you are winning so far today


----------



## Westside Threat

BBF 14 while smoking some short rib burnt ends










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo




----------



## S&W

ROTT- I'm terrible at picking out and describing flavors but the light caramel that I get out of these really suits me. To know that they are only going to improve once they reach the proper RH and continue to age is exciting.


----------



## awk6898

poppajon75 said:


> Abuse over Quints? Thanks for turning me onto them "ya jagoff"  I keep a variety of them because of you.
> In my defense, the door you opened looked inviting.


Yup... same here... all his fault. Lol









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Well, I shot my first match today. I came in dead last out of the 7 in my division (stock auto) but I was only 2 min and 24sec behind first place. That equates to about 1.15 seconds per target slower than the #1 guy, which apparently is ridiculously slow. Lol. I definitely need to spend some time at the range without being on the clock to dial things in with this new gun. All in all I had a good time and will definitely be doing more of these in the future.

Lighting up an OLM DIC 14 millie before a 24hr overtime shift tomorrow. Enjoy your weekend gents!























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Fat stubby Trinidad for an evening smoke.


----------



## UBC03

My future SIL cut my grass yesterday so instead of giving him cash they'd spend on something stupid. I took over some necessities.. rolls of snuff for him and cigarettes for my kid, since I found out she told him to do it...So sue me.. I failed parenting 101.. lol

Had this guy while I visited. Over toasted so I ruined the first few puffs but it came around.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mag 46 courtesy of @JohnnyFlake got a three pack of tubo's in a trade. From 2013 amazing cigars really thanks bro!
Happy Sunday GOD"S day. Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Garage door fell on the Lincoln not now.
When it was a couple of weeks old.
Big Dom says don't fix it there is a funny story behind it. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
It was a funny story he closed with if you tell anyone i will deny it . :vs_laugh:
The dent was not so bad but being 30 tears old it compromised the integrity of the paint.
It was starting to bubble under the finish as if that was not enough the clear coat was starting to fail.
So me and Mag 46 a couple of half coronas got busy. :vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag10. Please don't leave summer










Sent from the Westside


----------



## BobP

Summer is over, I had to pull out a sweatshirt. The wife came down with some sort of fever/cold as well. I can't wait for it to snow.....


----------



## zcziggy

BobP said:


> Summer is over, I had to pull out a sweatshirt. The wife came down with some sort of fever/cold as well. I can't wait for it to snow.....


90's down here....spent the day by the pool :grin2:


----------



## WABOOM

Parti Short GEO MAY 15. 
I think this is from my first cuban box purchase. Strong, spicy, tons of cedar and tangy leather. Just wonderful.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Gonna be smoking a lot of these today.
As i will be waiting up at the shop.
Bought a B&M transmission for the Bandit.
Its on the truck for delivery that's the good.
The bad is unlike other shippers there is no window.
All they say is by the end of the day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Juan Lopez from 2014. It's smoking very nicely now. With some iced Coca-Cola and a splash of rum for flavor.

Of course crapatalk isn't letting me upload pictures now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

They messed up the tracking numbers.
The torque converter shows up about 15 minutes ago.
The transmission is coming tomorrow.
Once again no window time wise. Good excuse to burn through another handful of these like i need an excuse.:vs_laugh:


----------



## g1k

courtsey of @GrtndpwrflOZ - exceptional smoke - this one had at least a decade on it.










Ryan


----------



## Peapaw

Montecristo from @haegejc.









pandamonium


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. :vs_cool:
Waiting on parts for the Bandit.
Think i am waiting on nothing as delivery went from today to pending.:vs_laugh:
Think i am gonna hop in the Lincoln.
Head down to Brooklyn, Grab a Dozen Bagels. Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Monte #3 from a 3-pack bought in 2015. No clue the box code.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

SOM ABR 17


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo Petit Edmundo last night! Tasty little smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day :vs_cool:
Got busy doing something.
Was starting to wonder what the extra Twang was from.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Coronitas en cedro. Possibly the best value for the money and thriftiest IMO.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Quick breakfast as the car carrier is on the way.
Peace my brothers.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another one bites the dust.
I had a great month.
Thank you Jesus for this blessing Amen.


----------



## awk6898

BRI AGO '17 Connie #1 for me and an Isla Del Sol for the fiancee. Catching up on season 2 of Mindhunter









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F To all Happy Labor Day Weekend.
PSP#2 Brooklyn Bagel Cream Cheese and Lox.
Peace my brothers.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Transmission for the Bandit finally arrived.
PSD#6 kept me company.
Was gonna do this today but i am out of here.
Gonna be off the grid next few days.
Peace to all stay safe GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The Transmission for the Bandit finally arrived.
> 
> PSD#6 kept me company.
> 
> Was gonna do this today but i am out of here.
> 
> Gonna be off the grid next few days.
> 
> Peace to all stay safe GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


Bout time . Enjoy the long weekend..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F To all Happy Labor Day Weekend.
> PSP#2 Brooklyn Bagel Cream Cheese and Lox.
> Peace my brothers.:vs_cool:


Tony, I always wondered what cigar would go with bagels and lox (other than no cigar at all!). Now I know. Have a great weekend.:smile2:


----------



## awk6898

PET JUL 16 Punch Punch. Enjoy your Friday gents.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas and Kirkland Columbian coffee.


----------



## Gummy Jones

New to me cigar, decided to do a review for another site. 

Review 8/18 vegueros rott/rotf (right off the truck/ right out the freezer) 

The setting: back porch, just ate some left over roasted chicken

Uniformly chocolate wrapper that feels smooth despite many small veins. Tobacco, faint barnyard. Draw is perfect, light is easy. Off the bat I get cumin without twang and a heavier feel than most Cubans. I wouldn't say it is a harshness but could be related to the youth of the stick. Earth and wood predominate over any grass/fruit/cocoa/etc in the first third. 

The second third moves into a floral sweetness with a cedar finish. Medium to medium plus in flavor with medium strength and an average finish. At 2 inches the ash is hanging on but flaky and im preparing for it to land on my lap. There may be a faint twang but certainly not reminiscent of that classic slap ya taste. The smoke is cool and output is perfect and so is the burn. As the cigar progresses a dry mouth feel does as well. Hay and cream come into the picture, especially on the finish. Pepper is pronounced on the retro. 

The ash is still hanging on at the band and a toasty graham with a dash of soap has shown itself throughout the past 4 puffs. And the very next puff the ash fell into my chin. Burn remains almost perfect which really surprised me as this cigar hasn't been acclimated. I double puff a few times to prevent a relight. The finish picks up an ash tray flavor and I slow down my pace. 

Overall I was pleasantly surprised by this cigar. I wouldn't say it's complex but it has a lot of potential. I see this cigar as a great value and imagine that acclimation and age would really help it to shine. Total smoking time was about an hour and twenty minutes without any touch ups. I nubbed it.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I really enjoyed a nice and cool end of Summer day. Finishing up an Edmundo but I still enjoy the MMC a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Moved into the new house and fired up a roughly 10 year old RyJ No 1. Not bad but tight.


----------



## WABOOM

another Mananitas. I like these more and more every time I smoke one. I get a tangy sweet grassy note from these, and I love it.


----------



## Rondo

'14 Half Corona


----------



## g1k

Two from this week:

Tasty at 20 years old -










This was a good paring









Ryan


----------



## Westside Threat

Rass










Sent from the Westside


----------



## UBC03

Crack stick pre draft..










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Monte Dumas on a warm calm evening.


----------



## Westside Threat

BBF from a great box. Sure hope my next box is this good










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

R&J no. 1 LAU ABR 16


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just one of the last few Montecristo medio corona, from the box I brought upstairs a couple weeks back. Always excellent, but the enjoyment of these can burn through your wallet quickly. In decent weather I could easily smoke 2-3 of these per day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Lusi. Maybe my desert island cigar










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo

D4


----------



## Olecharlie

This is one good cigar! Pairs well with Scallywag! Courtesy of @Rondo I do believe, from a pass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

9yrs young this month and better than ever!


----------



## WABOOM

QDO Corona ETP NOV 15. Courtesy of @curmudgeonista . It took me a couple years to get to this one, but it is worth it! Delicious. Very refined profile, high quality flavors. Pairing with hot green tea. 
Thank you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the mornings gents.
Crack stick while waiting for the sun to come up.
Damn i hate winter and its around the corner.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ Wide Churchill.


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Series P No 2. With three fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Good morning, a bit chilly.


----------



## zcziggy

BobP said:


> Good morning, a bit chilly.


you get coffee from my competition???? shame on you!!! :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Thursday drank damn near a pot of coffee.:vs_laugh:
Gonna finish this bad boy up.
Then i gotta go do the trans in the Bandit.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

SLR Pacificos









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoked 3 Crack sticks today.
You know i used to look forward to them not so much anymore. :frown2:
I gotta get back on the Partagas Shorts. :wink2:
Trans is in the Bandit gotta do some wiring.
Change the U joints check the rear end. :vs_cool:


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Haven't been able to smoke a cigar in a long time so I thought I'd treat myself to a Monte Double Edmundo from 2014. Man, what a beautifully made cigar!


----------



## Kidvegas

Enjoy a wonderful 2016 BRC









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Haven't been able to smoke a cigar in a long time so I thought I'd treat myself to a Monte Double Edmundo from 2014. Man, what a beautifully made cigar!


They are awesome. You know i have a couple laying around. Now is the time to smoke bigger cigars. Not to hot and not too cold.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F.

Well i didn't win anything i guess i better get back to work.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos no. 2


----------



## BobP

From 0300 hrs.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Pmf


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know i really like this shot shows the long classic hood.
Along with a soon to be classic Partagas Excellent. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

But you know this is the view most will see. :vs_laugh:
Throw 2nd gear kicks the back right out.
Peddle it a little and shes gone.
I forgot how much fun these are to drive.
Shes making about 500 horse the trans is good for 550.
I should have went for the 750 build.
Then i could have put her on laughing gas. :vs_laugh:
It was an all Partagas day the 2nd photo is a short.


----------



## UBC03

My buddy's dad has a '73. Bright red with a black/ gold thunder chicken on the hood. 

That car would snap your neck when you shifted.. don't know how they drive those in the rain..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> My buddy's dad has a '73. Bright red with a black/ gold thunder chicken on the hood.
> 
> That car would snap your neck when you shifted.. don't know how they drive those in the rain..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What a car that must be.
One of the last SD 455 Pontiac's
They rated them at 290 horse for insurance purposes.
The truth was more like 350 horses.
1974 was the last year for the SD 455 quite a collectible car.
Very easy to convert back to its race heritage. After 1970 they slowly de tuned them lower compression smaller valves lower lift cams.
In 1970 they were cranking out just under 500 horse off the showroom floor.
With over 550 ft lbs of torque.
Its amazing more did not wind up wrapped around poles. :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Can't quite see enough of the front end, but that looks like a '79. I almost bought one when they were new, though I was a little disappointed they changed from the '78 facia. Ended up buying a Z28 b/c my cousin jumped over to selling Chevys before I could make up my mind. Can't say I necessarily regretted it, but I still kept wishing I'd gotten in on a '78 T/A (or Formula)... or better yet, a pre-'73.

Keepin' on track... latest was a BT2 (no pics).

And I'm late closing out August, but here's my list...


----------



## zcziggy

curmudgeonista said:


> Can't quite see enough of the front end, but that looks like a '79. I almost bought one when they were new, though I was a little disappointed they changed from the '78 facia. Ended up buying a Z28 b/c my cousin jumped over to selling Chevys before I could make up my mind. Can't say I necessarily regretted it, but I still kept wishing I'd gotten in on a '78 T/A (or Formula)... or better yet, a pre-'73.
> 
> Keepin' on track... latest was a BT2 (no pics).
> 
> And I'm late closing out August, but here's my list...
> 
> View attachment 257786


OCD force is strong with you....:grin2:


----------



## BobP

curmudgeonista said:


> Can't quite see enough of the front end, but that looks like a '79. I almost bought one when they were new, though I was a little disappointed they changed from the '78 facia. Ended up buying a Z28 b/c my cousin jumped over to selling Chevys before I could make up my mind. Can't say I necessarily regretted it, but I still kept wishing I'd gotten in on a '78 T/A (or Formula)... or better yet, a pre-'73.
> 
> Keepin' on track... latest was a BT2 (no pics).
> 
> And I'm late closing out August, but here's my list...
> 
> View attachment 257786


I can't even remember what I smoked last week, impressive. But, there is no way I could bring myself to do a spreadsheet outside of work. If I did, I would start over analyzing everything, the relaxation would be gone at that point.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> I can't even remember what I smoked last week, impressive. But, there is no way I could bring myself to do a spreadsheet outside of work. If I did, I would start over analyzing everything, the relaxation would be gone at that point.


You know i must concur. As many times i don't even want to take a picture. Like last night for example. I knew i wanted to post this. But i did not want to ruin the moment. By stopping and snapping a pic.So i took this Pre Light Pic. That's why i don't use social media. What am i a movie director.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning to all! :vs_cool:
Back on the chain gang..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Huhc


----------



## WABOOM

RG Panetelas Extra, TUR SEP 16. 
I'm impressed. Definitely ordering more.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another rough week of crazy weather but I finished my box of MMC and they were fantastic. Must order another two pack to keep the queue going.

I enjoyed a JL #1 yesterday. So good with age.

I emptied a box of crack sticks into the small humidor last night. I'm on my second of the morning. Damned awesome crack sticks!!! 









Wow crap-a-talk worked but zero choices on size.

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

The only cuban brand I enjoy. Had to pair it with a mojito made with havana club...naturally.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Shaver702

Feeling like a Maduro kind of day....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Watching Michigan v Army on the iPad and smoking BBF on a glorious fall day. :smile2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

An LCDH exclusive figurado from HdM. I am getting to the point where the only thing I feel like smoking are CCs.


----------



## Hickorynut

Perfect morning for a walk over here.
14 Edmundo H Uppman courtesy of @curmudgeonista with cuban coffee of course. Thanks Jack, I'm getting minerals, coffee and woody notes, a perfect start to the day.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WABOOM

Regalia de Londres


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
On this wonderful Sunday God's day.
Me and the Bandit are making a run to Brooklyn then Staten Island.
Gonna hook up with some friends.
Mag 46 Tubo courtesy of @JohnnyFlake.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It was an H upmann day put the bandit away.
I am a poet and didn't know it.:vs_laugh:
HUHC while mulling over my next project.
Franks R.I.P. 1980 Z28 has not been on the road since 1997.
Its a beast 383 Chevy stroked small block.
M-22 rock crusher trans , Two stage clutch, 12 bolt posi with 4.56 gears.
Traction bars, My mission you ask.
Why to run the Bandit and the Z at the track Pontiac vs Chevy. :grin2:
I gotta drag it out its just wasting away from lack of attention.


----------



## awk6898

LGR JUL 18 Punch 48 scratch n dent w/ Woodfords and iced tea. Happy sunday!
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

TonyBrooklyn said:


> It was an H upmann day put the bandit away.
> 
> I am a poet and didn't know it.:vs_laugh:
> 
> HUHC while mulling over my next project.
> 
> Franks R.I.P. 1980 Z28 has not been on the road since 1997.
> 
> Its a beast 383 Chevy stroked small block.
> 
> M-22 rock crusher trans , Two stage clutch, 12 bolt posi with 4.56 gears.
> 
> Traction bars, My mission you ask.
> 
> Why to run the Bandit and the Z at the track Pontiac vs Chevy. :grin2:
> 
> I gotta drag it out its just wasting away from lack of attention.


I'd like to volunteer my services as the second driver....if I can figure a way to NY from AZ. You choose which you want to drive!

Loser buys the sticks and first round of drinks at the B&M!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

tazdvl said:


> I'd like to volunteer my services as the second driver....if I can figure a way to NY from AZ. You choose which you want to drive!
> 
> Loser buys the sticks and first round of drinks at the B&M!
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


I like they way you think very nice.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Hope everyone had a great weekend.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

Last night, always good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So a nasty reminder on why we freeze our cigars immediately. I brought up a box of HUHCs that had been sitting about 18 months in my tupperdors down stairs. I froze them immediately after receiving them. Generally I open and check for mold but if the top looks fine, then into The freezer. Molds don’t seem to care about freezing. 

Well today I grabbed s stick. It had three little tears, didn’t look like big damage just shoddy wrapper. However it tasted awful and as I got to the first tear, fried ick of a beetle that clearly hatched but it must have happened in transit and was frozen dead. 

Okay up by the other tears was another. I rechecked ever other stick and zero problems. Had I not frozen I would have lost not just that box but all my short stick boxes that comprise half my CCs. 

Lucky break. Those beetles make the stick taste distinctly awful. I hope I never experience that again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Champagne InHand said:


> So a nasty reminder on why we freeze our cigars immediately. I brought up a box of HUHCs that had been sitting about 18 months in my tupperdors down stairs. I froze them immediately after receiving them. Generally I open and check for mold but if the top looks fine, then into The freezer. Molds don't seem to care about freezing.
> 
> Well today I grabbed s stick. It had three little tears, didn't look like big damage just shoddy wrapper. However it tasted awful and as I got to the first tear, fried ick of a beetle that clearly hatched but it must have happened in transit and was frozen dead.
> 
> Okay up by the other tears was another. I rechecked ever other stick and zero problems. Had I not frozen I would have lost not just that box but all my short stick boxes that comprise half my CCs.
> 
> Lucky break. Those beetles make the stick taste distinctly awful. I hope I never experience that again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


always wondered....do they pop? :smile2:


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> So a nasty reminder on why we freeze our cigars immediately. I brought up a box of HUHCs that had been sitting about 18 months in my tupperdors down stairs. I froze them immediately after receiving them. Generally I open and check for mold but if the top looks fine, then into The freezer. Molds don't seem to care about freezing.
> 
> Well today I grabbed s stick. It had three little tears, didn't look like big damage just shoddy wrapper. However it tasted awful and as I got to the first tear, fried ick of a beetle that clearly hatched but it must have happened in transit and was frozen dead.
> 
> Okay up by the other tears was another. I rechecked ever other stick and zero problems. Had I not frozen I would have lost not just that box but all my short stick boxes that comprise half my CCs.
> 
> Lucky break. Those beetles make the stick taste distinctly awful. I hope I never experience that again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel ya brother.. those lil bastages will freak ya out..

ALWAYS FREEZE EVERYTHING.. SOUND ADVICE

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

zcziggy said:


> always wondered....do they pop? :smile2:


Weirdly no popping. It looks like they froze after hatching but their exoskeleton isn't fully formed and they are round mush.

I'll not forget that disgusting taste ever. I thought I was sick or something at first, maybe everything was tasting off. It was early and I hadn't eaten. It just got worse with each puff. I couldn't puff another after 1/2". Saw the roasted nasty. Luckily I have a strong stomach.

As a scout some of my buddies had put all these gypsy moth caterpillars in a last bit of chili. I was out of the tent. They were just collecting these from the canvas tent.

I came in and got settled, but ever hungry I said can I eat the rest of that chili? They looked at each other and said "sure!"

I finished it before noticing there were no caterpillars in the tent any more. They quickly confessed and I asked the leaders if I would get ill. They said "nope, just protein. "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Morning!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Montecristo Edmundo on a beautiful day. But the rains are coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#5 while polishing some handles for shaving brushes.:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Rain came through and cooled things down, just perfect for a smoke!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Upmann from 2014,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSP#2 while at the Veterans Lodge.
We get together every 9/11.
Met a nice woman Madge in her 80's GOD Bless her.
She lost her son a firefighter on that terrible day.
She was painting a new sign on the tree stump out front.
It says home of the free because of the brave.
GOD BLESS AMERICA! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Beetles pop. 
Pubes crackle. 
Plastic just smells bad.


----------



## BobP

Coffee break, and the weather is fantastic today.


----------



## Edgy85

Champagne InHand said:


> So a nasty reminder on why we freeze our cigars immediately. I brought up a box of HUHCs that had been sitting about 18 months in my tupperdors down stairs. I froze them immediately after receiving them. Generally I open and check for mold but if the top looks fine, then into The freezer. Molds don't seem to care about freezing.
> 
> Well today I grabbed s stick. It had three little tears, didn't look like big damage just shoddy wrapper. However it tasted awful and as I got to the first tear, fried ick of a beetle that clearly hatched but it must have happened in transit and was frozen dead.
> 
> Okay up by the other tears was another. I rechecked ever other stick and zero problems. Had I not frozen I would have lost not just that box but all my short stick boxes that comprise half my CCs.
> 
> Lucky break. Those beetles make the stick taste distinctly awful. I hope I never experience that again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reading this on my break and work and feel like leaving early to check my humidors.
Those beetles put the fear of god in me... And iv never froze anything 

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> Reading this on my break and work and feel like leaving early to check my humidors.
> Those beetles put the fear of god in me... And iv never froze anything
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


FREEZE EVERYTHING..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> Reading this on my break and work and feel like leaving early to check my humidors.
> Those beetles put the fear of god in me... And iv never froze anything
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


I know Cuba supposedly freezes their stock before shipping. But would you trust your stash to a freezer in Cuba? When I think "new" or "high tech", Cuba is not the country that pops into my head . Lol

It's probably a 1957 Frigidaire running on diesel..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgy85

UBC03 said:


> I know Cuba supposedly freezes their stock before shipping. But would you trust your stash to a freezer in Cuba? When I think "new" or "high tech", Cuba is not the country that pops into my head . Lol
> 
> It's probably a 1957 Frigidaire running on diesel..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha yeah I always think they have a guys on rotational shifts rubbing ice cubes on the boxes.
Never had any issues the last 2 years the temp never goes over 17 degrees and the humidity is a solid 69% so I think that's the key to my success (or luck)...

Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Edgy85 said:


> Haha yeah I always think they have a guys on rotational shifts rubbing ice cubes on the boxes.
> Never had any issues the last 2 years the temp never goes over 17 degrees and the humidity is a solid 69% so I think that's the key to my success (or luck)...
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


Here's the problem.. when they're hatched when you get em.. then you just threw a box full of the lil critters into you're cabinet. Low temps may keep em from hatching but if they're already alive and eating, it doesn't stop em.... once you've(God forbid) had an up close and personal encounter, you won't hesitate.

If you go through my posts a couple years ago, you'll see I said the same thing as you. "My temps are 65, RH62 I'll be fine." 
Scroll ahead to my beetle ridden shipment and holes in a few of my cigars already packed away. Then you'll see I started my FREEZE EVERYTHING mantra...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I’d put Gurkha labels on all my smokes. 
#WWSGD


----------



## Olecharlie

A Monte with a deserving mid-week pour!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Media Corona OMS AGO 16
Munchkin! This is a strong little guy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edgy85 said:


> Haha yeah I always think they have a guys on rotational shifts rubbing ice cubes on the boxes.
> Never had any issues the last 2 years the temp never goes over 17 degrees and the humidity is a solid 69% so I think that's the key to my success (or luck)...
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk





UBC03 said:


> Here's the problem.. when they're hatched when you get em.. then you just threw a box full of the lil critters into you're cabinet. Low temps may keep em from hatching but if they're already alive and eating, it doesn't stop em.... once you've(God forbid) had an up close and personal encounter, you won't hesitate.
> 
> If you go through my posts a couple years ago, you'll see I said the same thing as you. "My temps are 65, RH62 I'll be fine."
> Scroll ahead to my beetle ridden shipment and holes in a few of my cigars already packed away. Then you'll see I started my FREEZE EVERYTHING mantra...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I am ashamed to admit this whole summer i have froze not a single one.
Thank God i got away with it.
I have no excuse for my lack of diligence.
And intend to freeze as soon as my fall deliveries resume.
I have 5 boxes in the air since July at this rate i will run out before i hatch beetles.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Slept 4 hrs last night, worked 11 hrs today, took wife to the clinic for a spider bite, now at the pharmacy to get her meds. Crack stick time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Olecharlie said:


> Slept 4 hrs last night, worked 11 hrs today, took wife to the clinic for a spider bite, now at the pharmacy to get her meds. Crack stick time!


Rough day! You deserve a cigar. Won't make it all better... but it helps some.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. its Friday the 13th.
My favorite number.
Peace to all have a great weekend. :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

'17 Alex Pyramide . Mouthwatering. 
Earth, raw almond, sweet leather, and a coppery note.


----------



## Piper

Lusi on a sunny, breezy, warm fall day.


----------



## norc47

Upmann Half Corona, ROTT. This is my first one of these and I like it.


----------



## UBC03

norc47 said:


> Upmann Half Corona, ROTT. This is my first one of these and I like it.


HUHC's are commonly referred to as "crack sticks" around here.. coined by @TonyBrooklyn... the boxes empty quickly.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

norc47 said:


> Upmann Half Corona, ROTT. This is my first one of these and I like it.


One of my favorites!


----------



## Westside Threat

Night cap. Monte4 2015 and triple










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Shaver702

Good Morning from Smith Mountain Lake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Shaver702 said:


> Good Morning from Smith Mountain Lake


I really dig all of the Epicure vitolas.


----------



## norc47

UBC03 said:


> HUHC's are commonly referred to as "crack sticks" around here.. coined by @TonyBrooklyn... the boxes empty quickly.. lol


I've seen that reference a few times, happy to know what stick it refers to. Looks like I stumbled into the crack habit blind!


----------



## haegejc

H Upmann Magnum 54 last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Starting out Saturday with my first Veguero. Very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## awk6898

'18 PCE outside of a dive bar in middle of nowhere Maryland.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Turned out to be a nice day. I'm enjoying a Bolivar Libertador with an ice cold Pepsi with a splash of Mount Gay XO in it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rondo said:


> View attachment 258382


How was that stick?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I enjoyed it. 
Lighter than I imagined and very flavorful. 
I’m glad I have a few, but not a box purchase for me.


----------



## Mike2147

First go around with this one.... Much different than my usual NC maduro. I've got a year rest on them.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

RyJ Short Churchill in the hot tub tonight
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

#2. This box has been mediocre, wrought with soft spots










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Enjoyed this one a lot!


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo - No.4 with a crazy burn!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Mag46


----------



## norc47

Montecristo Edmundo tonight. Nice and toasty but the draw was pretty tight. No 2 is a better smoke for me.


----------



## lex61

curmudgeonista said:


> '09 Mag46
> 
> View attachment 258464


I love seeing the age on some of the sticks people are smoking. I'm not sure I have that much patience.


----------



## Bird-Dog

lex61 said:


> I love seeing the age on some of the sticks people are smoking. I'm not sure I have that much patience.


I wish I could wait this long on all of them. But having a few that make it, and being able to enjoy a really well aged cigar every once in a while, is just a matter of continuing to buy more than you smoke!


----------



## the camaro show

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was this?


----------



## BobP

Wife is at the flea market this morning, fine by me. Got some "WF" cigars in Friday, going to enjoy one this morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF from 2013 courtesy of @JohnnyFlake 
Peace to all on this wonderful day GOD'S Day. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Happy and safe Sunday, all.


----------



## UBC03

Company golf outing yesterday

Had 2 crack sticks and an rgp. Took my 15 count xikar, it got emptied REAL QUICK..

Free food, lotsa free booze and beer, and free golf with good work buddies.. a real fun day. My stomach hurt from laughin. Nothin like unleashing 60 drunken, [email protected] board hangers all at once, onto a beautiful manicured golf course. Can't say proper golf etiquette was followed.... EVER.. lol 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Senior

Pat's look incredible. Now to watch the NFC Championship rematch.....go Saints!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

Never had a bad one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

the camaro show said:


> How was this?


Good cigar. Medium body. Spice and coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony

Knowing what a huge Falcons fan @UBC03 is I decided to Puff this beauty he sent me to help guide the birds on to the win


----------



## awk6898

Party PCE and some WAWA coffee after a long night at work. Breakfast of champions.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archun

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos


----------



## BobP

J.O.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 RG Perlas...


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Made my list check.
Got cigar check.
Got JESUS check.
God Bless.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC this lovely afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Edmundo, ARG JUL 15

munchkin


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

bpegler said:


> Juanita custom Elefantes:


My Life is SO BORING!! Wish I was looking at that view today!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got a meeting all of a sudden Quick shave at the shop.
Got time to get another #2 in. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 iv


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Mag 56 EL 15:


----------



## BobP

I guess Betty wanted to be in the picture.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> I guess Betty wanted to be in the picture.


That's one pretty Chick :vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Scap

RyJ Cedros Deluxe. Been dealing with rain and high waters around town, so figured I'd skip out early and relax.


----------



## bpegler




----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

A wee Trinidad for a quick smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had this yesterday on my birthday great seegar.
Smoked it on a break as we were filming the twinning scene for i know this much is true.
T.G.I.F! peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Had this yesterday on my birthday great seegar.
> 
> Smoked it on a break as we were filming the twinning scene for i know this much is true.
> 
> T.G.I.F! peace to all!:vs_cool:


Happy Birthday Tony!









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## haegejc

HUHC. aka crack










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

E4 (TES Jun 16) on a pleasant fall evening.


----------



## WABOOM

Divinos. I see some guys rip on Cuaba, but I almost always enjoy them. They're definitely different, but I like them. Especially after a big flavorful meal. They are bold. They do have an NC characteristic to them.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BobP

Last night, burning a little wonky, but happy with it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

HUHC. the burn is off a bit but it’s very tasty, with no beetles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Happy Birthday Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


Thank You Spicoli!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, T!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A lovely Cohiba courtesy of @ebnash.
Got it in a trade with some great age on it.
Real creamy and delicate thanks bro!
Smoked it while at the old Psychiatric hospital.
Filming the escape scene lots of stories about why it closed.
Reminded me of the movie Shelter Island. 
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Happy Birthday, T!!!


Thanks Ron!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

2014 JL2. Still rough around the edges










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ




----------



## Olecharlie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank You Spicoli!
> :vs_cool:


Happy Birthday Tony!


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday Tony 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Royale.


----------



## Piper

Salomones.


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:


----------



## the camaro show

WABOOM said:


> Petit Royale.


 how are these compared to the tubo #3?


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I noticed this one had some damage, so I had to sacrifice it. Actually a little tight, but it still smoked great.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

the camaro show said:


> how are these compared to the tubo #3?


Cedros #3? Several notches below those.
The Petite Royale was decent but not much above decent. No complaints really, just nothing to write home about.


----------



## awk6898

Picked up a free lawn mower today from a neighbor that bought a new one... This is so much nicer than push mowing! Yard-gar time.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Enjoying the last days of summer.
Ain't gonna be too many 80 degree days anymore.:vs_cool:


----------



## piperdown

Glad to hear you're still alive and kicking Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

piperdown said:


> Glad to hear you're still alive and kicking Tony!


Glad to see you are still with us as well my friend. Don't be a stranger. Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up

I think I'm finally past the 90-day mark on here, so I'm celebrating with one of the little gems I brought back from Havana earlier this year.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Wheels Up said:


> I think I'm finally past the 90-day mark on here, so I'm celebrating with one of the little gems I brought back from Havana earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


look at them...all touristy and chit...nice!! :grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up

zcziggy said:


> look at them...all touristy and chit...nice!! :grin2:


Haha, yeah... we did the "American tourist" thing. We rode around in an old Chevy, drank daiquiris, toured the Ernest Hemingway estate, looked at some historical sites, and had a lunch that I can't pronounce.

Also made a friend while I was there. We hired a local who has a friend with a car and does "under the radar" tours. The guy in the Indians shirt is Manolo, the tour guide's friend who owns a car. He speaks no English, and my Spanish is terrible- particularly so in Cuba. We probably spent an hour or more under the hood of his car and looking at pictures of his restoration.

Manolo has an older iPhone that somebody gave him. He goes to a place with WiFi a few times a week and we'll swap pictures of one thing or another. If I ever go back, I intend to find him again and share a cigar after another meal I can't pronounce.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Wheels Up said:


> Haha, yeah... we did the "American tourist" thing. We rode around in an old Chevy, drank daiquiris, toured the Ernest Hemingway estate, looked at some historical sites, and had a lunch that I can't pronounce.
> 
> Also made a friend while I was there. We hired a local who has a friend with a car and does "under the radar" tours. The guy in the Indians shirt is Manolo, the tour guide's friend who owns a car. He speaks no English, and my Spanish is terrible- particularly so in Cuba. We probably spent an hour or more under the hood of his car and looking at pictures of his restoration.
> 
> Manolo has an older iPhone that somebody gave him. He goes to a place with WiFi a few times a week and we'll swap pictures of one thing or another. If I ever go back, I intend to find him again and share a cigar after another meal I can't pronounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great story bro. Sounds like yunz had a great time

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

BBF


----------



## Ewood

WABOOM said:


> BBF


Jealous! Looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> Haha, yeah... we did the "American tourist" thing. We rode around in an old Chevy, drank daiquiris, toured the Ernest Hemingway estate, looked at some historical sites, and had a lunch that I can't pronounce.
> 
> Also made a friend while I was there. We hired a local who has a friend with a car and does "under the radar" tours. The guy in the Indians shirt is Manolo, the tour guide's friend who owns a car. He speaks no English, and my Spanish is terrible- particularly so in Cuba. We probably spent an hour or more under the hood of his car and looking at pictures of his restoration.
> 
> Manolo has an older iPhone that somebody gave him. He goes to a place with WiFi a few times a week and we'll swap pictures of one thing or another. If I ever go back, I intend to find him again and share a cigar after another meal I can't pronounce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats on making the 90 day mark. Thank you for coming here to share your story. Looks like a great vacation. In the old days we used to get stories like this all the time. Now its the exception rather than the norm. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning all!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Coronas on deck.
After restoring some brushes.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

BOSSTANK said:


>


...thought it was a nascar advertising...:grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

A No. 1 from Juan Lopez.

Probably the strongest CC I have smoked, and the first half was the pepperiest. It mellowed out past that but it made for a very interesting smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! BRC
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Robusto, SOM AGO 16.
(Munchkin)
This is the sweetest tasting Habano I've ever had. I'm getting tested of old fashioned cake donut. I like it!


----------



## Piper

Monte Double Edmundo Apr '14.


----------



## norc47

Partagas Presidentes.

Good, but tasted "young" and really needs to rest a while. It was ROTT so I blame me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

norc47 said:


> Partagas Presidentes.
> 
> Good, but tasted "young" and really needs to rest a while. It was ROTT so I blame me.


I wouldn't blame myself too-much.
I am a party whore i love the Marca.
But quite frankly never cared for the vitola. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
I and my buddy{ little Ed} Petite Edmundo :vs_laugh:
Gotta head up to the shop.
You all have a blessed day.
Peace my brothers!


----------



## WABOOM

VR Don Alejandro courtesy of @Rondo . Thank you Sir. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kidvegas

La Punta









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sorry I missed your birthday Tony. I’ve been taking my sister around the changing leaves in the NE area. 

I finished up my open box of HUHC. Today Cohiba Exquisito. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

TonyBrooklyn said:


> But quite frankly never cared for the vitola.


Good to know. I bought 10 each of a whole bunch of stuff, kept 2 out to smoke and the others to rest a while. If these don't get better after a few months I'll just use them for quick smokes or handouts for guests.


----------



## WABOOM

HUHC, TOS MAR 16. With an unusually dark wrapper.


----------



## Kidvegas

Romeo Ex3

First one outta half a box smoked that has a really good draw. The others not so much. Sure makes them more enjoyable when they do lol









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## blackrabbit

Quint Londres.


----------



## Olecharlie

WABOOM said:


> HUHC, TOS MAR 16. With an unusually dark wrapper.


That's called a double crack stick lol!


----------



## msmith1986

ROTT, good and strong. Grabbed this one for the damaged wrapper and burned it for science.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Had to smoke one ROTT. I took the great draw and even burn as a good sign. Still a little sharp but very good flavor. Hope the whole box (SEP 17) is this well constructed and tasty. Now the challenge is to refrain from smoking them up before they get REALLY good...


----------



## msmith1986

Tapados









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

norc47 said:


> Good to know. I bought 10 each of a whole bunch of stuff, kept 2 out to smoke and the others to rest a while. If these don't get better after a few months I'll just use them for quick smokes or handouts for guests.


Ion the other hand love the presidente. I like them better with age on the sticks, but I enjoy smoking them, as they are a bit different than straight vitolas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## MattT

Bday Habano. They're good short smokes, but I like the HUHC more.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Sorry I missed your birthday Tony. I've been taking my sister around the changing leaves in the NE area.
> 
> I finished up my open box of HUHC. Today Cohiba Exquisito.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be silly bro.
I stopped celebrating Birth-days after i hit 50. Everyone around me still seems to make a big deal about it though. And for that my friend i am grateful. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

norc47 said:


> Good to know. I bought 10 each of a whole bunch of stuff, kept 2 out to smoke and the others to rest a while. If these don't get better after a few months I'll just use them for quick smokes or handouts for guests.


Many love them i just really never had one that was worth the price of admission IMHO. That being said i have over the years been gifted a few. That were okay nothing fancy mind you. Just a decent solid smoke. I hope they turn around for you!:vs_cool:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Undocumented Cohiba Lancero


----------



## norc47

Night swimming with a Bolivar Petit Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
And a lovely morning it is.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Couldn't figure out what I wanted tonight so I'm having a Tapados and sweet tea while working a little.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#4 Getting ready to go out with the Lincoln.
Gotta be on set 6 A.M.
Twining scene I know this much is true.
This is the last week of filming for this HBO series.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Strange damp warm day coming to n here. We should hit 85F when the next 10 days, like yesterday will barely creep out of the 50s. 

So I decided to take advantage and smoke a Cohiba Medio Siglo. Now that these have some decent age I am really enjoying these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While filming at the closed down mental hospital. :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

TonyBrooklyn said:


> While filming at the closed down mental hospital. :vs_cool:


Where is that Tony?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

msmith1986 said:


> Where is that Tony?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


https://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com...ntal-center-state-seeks-developers/769820002/


----------



## g1k

TonyBrooklyn said:


> https://www.poughkeepsiejournal.com...ntal-center-state-seeks-developers/769820002/


I haven't heard of or thought about the Poughkeepsie Urinal in a decade or so. I grew up in Hyde Park.

Thanks for the memories Tony!

Ryan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hey happy hump day to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Enjoy your day, all.


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## Juicestain

Siglo II


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Might as well join the crowd.
On this cloudy chilly day.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The rains rolled in time to switch cars.
Had the A/C on most of this week.
Just had to turn the heat on.:vs_mad:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The rains rolled in time to switch cars.
> 
> Had the A/C on most of this week.
> 
> Just had to turn the heat on.:vs_mad:


Same here Tony. 90's yesterday and now can't get outta the 50's. Drastic change and i ain't liking it!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## zcziggy

Kidvegas said:


> Same here Tony. 90's yesterday and now can't get outta the 50's. Drastic change and i ain't liking it!
> 
> Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


90's down here :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Gummy Jones

Gifted custom roll 

Really good


----------



## g1k

A few CCs from the Oneida Lake Chicken Wing Run two weekends ago.



















And a RYJ when I got home
[









Sad that boating season is coming to an end in the Northeast.

Ryan


----------



## WABOOM

Petite Corona, MEG MAY 16


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F to all!
Sky clearing out boy the days are short now.
Enjoy the weekend peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Might as well join the crowd.
> On this cloudy chilly day.
> Peace to all!


My stars, what a beautiful Lincoln! I have a quaint soft spot for big Malaise-era vehicles.

Nice cigar, too


----------



## haegejc

Meh!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

Time for some after the hunt relaxation.


----------



## norc47

Cuaba Exclusivos....very nice, smoked it down to a nub.


----------



## avitti




----------



## Rondo

'15 Regio


----------



## S&W

Last third of this Bolivar was amazing. Worth the burnt lips.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been awhile since I've posted in this section :grin2:


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## haegejc

Partagas Series D No. 4. Wish I had more of these!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norc47

Siglo I


----------



## Juicestain

haegejc said:


> Partagas Series D No. 4. Wish I had more of these!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumb:

Oh man, I love those and I'm all out. Need to look for some more.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


>


Happy belated Birthday Vit.:vs_cool:
Sorry i am late i was away for the weekend.
Had to go up to lake George take the boat out.
Don't look now i think your a goner! :vs_laugh:
:brick::brick::brick::brick::brick:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. :vs_cool:
Damn it summer is over :vs_mad:
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> My stars, what a beautiful Lincoln! I have a quaint soft spot for big Malaise-era vehicles.
> 
> Nice cigar, too


Thanks for the kind words.
Its a 1988 Lincoln Town car, a little past the era.
But i know what you mean.
Look for the car, there might be a couple of shots of me in there as well.
It was filmed all summer long on and off.
HBO mini-series Soon to be released.
I Know This Much Is True.
I have some shots of me and Mark Ruffalo.
But i cannot post them on the internet or any social media.
I gave my word They are for personal scrap book my sister is making.
She was on the production as well.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'09 PL Montecarlo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sat in front of Tony Baldini's body shop.
Smoked this Royal Corona's in his honer.
We lost Mr. Baldini last month.
A good friend great father to his children.
He lived a good life he was almost 80.
Sick for a long time i miss him.
But i am glad his suffering is over. R.I.P!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## msmith1986

Hoyo de Monday to relax tonight. Always great, one of my favorites. And a quick Quint last night.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On the road again.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas. Lost the band somewhere on my way out to the garage. Tons of twang!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Happy Hump day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

BRC









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## WABOOM

Partagas Chicos. First one I've ever had... horrible.


----------



## Bird-Dog

WABOOM said:


> Partagas Chicos. First one I've ever had... horrible.


Then it's a good thing they only last 10-minutes. :vs_laugh:

I've actually had some that were pretty tasty, though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Partagas Chicos. First one I've ever had... horrible.


Can't expect much from floor sweepings.:vs_laugh:
Better luck next time!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short coffee black.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

My first RYJ cc, had a nc once and hated it. This is very good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Olecharlie said:


> My first RYJ cc, had a nc once and hated it. This is very good!


Can't base your expectations of any CC on an NC using the same branding (and _vice versa_). They are all completely unrelated.


----------



## Sprouthog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short black coffee after a toasted Bialy.
T.G.I.F.
Sorry no pics gotta run.
Peace to all Have a great weekend!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

A few more HUHC went to see their maker in ash form this week. So interesting to compare the half coronas to the Exquisitos at a 33 RG. A very different smoke but both a very enjoyable and relaxing. With the cold air comes piping time soon enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Another HUHC. I see why you guys order several boxes at a time!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Perfect weather for a walk over here.
Punch Coronations ..would be great in the morning with coffee..but tasty to me, now I know!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WABOOM

Tradicionales, TOS ABR 16. Leather bomb, very bold and earthy, perfect draw. Super good.


----------



## Rondo

D4


----------



## haegejc

Shared this Partagas Culebras with several friends last night at Stogies Cigar Wingding.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Saturday was the way someone my age should eat.:vs_laugh:
Today Sunday GOD'S day is the day.
I am blessed with being able to eat whatever i want.
Of course i shared.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Saturday was the way someone my age should eat.:vs_laugh:
> Today Sunday GOD'S day is the day.
> I am blessed with being able to eat whatever i want.
> Of course i shared.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


NY bagels, cream cheese and lox......damn i miss that :frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> NY bagels, cream cheese and lox......damn i miss that :frown2:


There's a few places in Miami that make some pretty good bagel's.
They even import N.Y.C. drinking water chlorine and all.
That's the secret boiling them before baking them.:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There's a few places in Miami that make some pretty good bagel's.
> They even import N.Y.C. drinking water chlorine and all.
> That's the secret boiling them before baking them.:vs_cool:


Nah...i was all excited when "original brooklyn water bagel" opened stores down here....not even close (even with the water they say is brought from brooklyn). I haven't been up there for two years, time to take I-95 north.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Nah...i was all excited when "original brooklyn water bagel" opened stores down here....not even close (even with the water they say is brought from brooklyn). I haven't been up there for two years, time to take I-95 north.


:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on Frank's father Dominic up at the shop.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Afternoon delight


----------



## JtAv8tor

From @Gumby-cr thanks for the tasty smoke

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

JtAv8tor said:


> From @Gumby-cr thanks for the tasty smoke
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Tasty. The Hamaki Omakase. Is the Cuban version better than the original? Lol


----------



## mpomario

Enjoying a nice one this morning from CgarDann.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g1k

Had this two weekends ago, it was the last overnight on the boat for the 2019 season.










Ryan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

g1k said:


> Had this two weekends ago, it was the last overnight on the boat for the 2019 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Yeah i know it sucks winter is upon us. Took my boat out of the water last week.
Great SEEGAR!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking it easy today.
We had a full day yesterday Columbus Day Parade.
BBQ after woods ,Then somebody got a great idea.
We chose sides up and played some football.
I gotta say it was fun but at 60 yrs old i sure do feel it today.
R/C on deck!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler




----------



## Kidvegas

These are guud!

Corona Senior









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Olecharlie

A Tuesday Monte dated 2015










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Missy had a Chinese luncheon.
You know Missy and them spare ribs :vs_laugh:
While waiting on the plumber at the shop.
Seems we have a well pump issue.
Petite Edmundo along for the ride.
Sorry no pics i left the damn phone in the truck.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up

I enjoyed this tasty little Partagas this evening, courtesy of someone on this forum who asked to not be named.

Thanks to Anonymous.


----------



## Rondo

D4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Its 5 A.M i must be lonely :vs_laugh:
Punch-Punch Keeping me company.
Winter is upon us .
T.G.I.F 
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

Surprised with a rare afternoon off and celebrated with a connie#1 ROTT from this months CC purchase. Very pleased with this buy!


----------



## norc47

Smoked this guy last night, a gift from the CC PIF #1. Never had anything from this marque before and it was quite good. The wrapper had a waxy feel and slightly astringent taste. Leathery and toasty smoke. Really interesting and different little CC that makes me want to hunt down a box.


----------



## CgarDann

Can finally post here.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

I had a HUHC this afternoon after finished my lawn. All I can say is YUmMmMmm... and the best thing is you don’t have to sit down for an hour or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

'16 Reynaldo Robusto


----------



## S&W

Today's smoke was a Por Larranaga Picadores or is that plural? I only smoked one. Would that be a Picador? A Picadori? Ah hell, whatever you call it, it was good.


----------



## Westside Threat

HU2 2016










Sent from the Westside


----------



## norc47

Upmann Epicures


----------



## WABOOM

Right off the PIF truck courtesy of @s1n3 n0m1n3 . Thank you


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #2 courtesy of @Ewood. Thank you sir!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Mini Monte courtesy of @poppajon75










I always overlook these smaller vitolas when purchasing.....I now see the error of my ways.

This is a perfectly punctuated cap to a long day at the tables.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Long and stressful day.
Thank GOD for the opportunity to kick back.
And enjoy an Arrogant Bastard Ale and a Habano.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Visited the LCDH in Merigot, St Martin today. Prices were relatively high, but as an American and my first time in an LCDH I was like a kid in a candy store. Picked up some smokes I've never tried before including a couple QDO Corona Claro, a party 898, a Sir Winston, a Siglo IV, and a few tubos to walk around with. Wish I had the cash to buy more boxes!

It's also almost mind blowing to me being able to smoke almost anywhere. So we definitely partook in the French atmosphere with little cigars and some crepes for lunch at the spot nextdoor. Also trying to keep the wife from bringing home a stray dog... They're everywhere down here.






























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Rasc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

awk6898 said:


> Visited the LCDH in Merigot, St Martin today. Prices were relatively high, but as an American and my first time in an LCDH I was like a kid in a candy store. Picked up some smokes I've never tried before including a couple QDO Corona Claro, a party 898, a Sir Winston, a Siglo IV, and a few tubos to walk around with. Wish I had the cash to buy more boxes!
> 
> It's also almost mind blowing to me being able to smoke almost anywhere. So we definitely partook in the French atmosphere with little cigars and some crepes for lunch at the spot nextdoor. Also trying to keep the wife from bringing home a stray dog... They're everywhere down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Your a lucky man we are preparing for winter in the north East.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking my baby out for a spin this morning.
The season is almost over.
Did i mention how much i hate winter!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo:


----------



## Bigjohn

Long day. Tequila on the rocks it is then










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Quint Petit before bed









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

msmith1986 said:


> Quint Petit before bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Damn nice ash for a short filler!
Ah the power of Habano's. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still dark out.
You know what they are right.
Its darkest just before dawn.
Or something like that.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## norc47

Partagas Mille Fleurs tonight. Kinda rough construction and not high on my list for a CC, a bit boring flavor-wise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Gotta move some cars around.
Great custom Thanks Freddy.
Peace to all. :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

norc47 said:


> Partagas Mille Fleurs tonight. Kinda rough construction and not high on my list for a CC, a bit boring flavor-wise.


I seem to like the Aristocrats more. Got another box on the way....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn nice ash for a short filler!
> 
> Ah the power of Habano's. :vs_cool:


For their price and flavor, I could smoke like Winston Churchill and not bat an eye. I am a cheap @$$ after all, lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RAAS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Guys!
Me and the Bandit are heading out.
Enjoy the weekend stay safe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Super Partagas Loved it


----------



## msmith1986

Punch Punch 48 LCDH. Awesome, but they're a little tight and need more rest.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Royal Corona on the deck. Forecast is calling for 5-10" of snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lex61 said:


> Royal Corona on the deck. Forecast is calling for 5-10" of snow tonight and tomorrow.


And i was complaining about the chilly mornings here in the north east.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy am i hung over. That's what happens when you get a half a dozen guys together. To watch the World series. Spent the night at my buddy Phil's house in Staten Island. Just got up to the shop ouch is that sun bright! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Siglo I


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass on this rainy Sunday GOD"S Day.
At the shop waiting on my girl.
Gonna meet up with some friends for Brunch.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rass on this rainy Sunday GOD"S Day.
> At the shop waiting on my girl.
> Gonna meet up with some friends for Brunch.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


sounds like a fun sunday....enjoy it!!!


----------



## poppajon75

Thoroughly enjoying this Trinidad Reyes included in the Habanos PIF from @norc47. Further into the medium body than I had imagined. I can see these in my tupper. Thank you.









Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Rondo

As the rain blows sideways.


----------



## BobP

Stay dry.


----------



## CgarDann

Huhc - crack stick


----------



## Olecharlie

San Cristortal, box dated February 2011 thanks to @curmudgeonista Thanks a ton Jack really enjoying this one!


----------



## Champagne InHand

After a day of debate I decided to grab another box of HUHC from downstairs. It was very wet and windy today but I managed to smoke 2 of these little guys today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally clearing out here.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

HUHC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

A little h upmann thanks to @UBC03, tasty.... really tasty


----------



## norc47

poppajon75 said:


> Thoroughly enjoying this Trinidad Reyes


Glad you like it. I tend to like smaller ring gauge CCs, and I always think those Reyes taste bigger than they are.


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> A little h upmann thanks to @UBC03, tasty.... really tasty


Tony doesn't call em crack sticks for nothin

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## poppajon75

norc47 said:


> Glad you like it. I tend to like smaller ring gauge CCs, and I always think those Reyes taste bigger than they are.


I agree now having tried one. Took me by surprise, in a good way. It was good all the way to the nub.

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Hope everything goes your way today.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Super Partagas, ALO MAR 16. Coffee and cashew notes are big in this one.


----------



## BobP

Have a reasonable day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just another day in paradise! :wink2:
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just another day in paradise! :wink2:
> Peace to all! :vs_cool:


I feel like I should smoke another one now. Actually, I think I will.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edmundo while working on a restoration.:vs_cool:


----------



## BobP

At least it isn't snowing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'14 Lusi


----------



## bpegler

Halloween Reynaldo:


----------



## norc47

An Edmundo on a crisp day in the Appalachians.


----------



## WABOOM

Coronitas En Cedro, SOM ABR 17


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS

While enjoying an early morning stroll








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## George007

Romeo Short


----------



## haegejc

HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday to all GOD'S Day!:wink2:
Me Eddie and Mc Ness are shooting the breeze.:vs_laugh:
The hour going back messed me up.
Heading out to Brunch in a while.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Binging the latest season of _Peaky Blinders_ (great BTW), and in one scene a character is pretty clearly smoking a Partagas Serie D No 4. Not period-correct for circa 1930, but I had to grab on for this evening's first smoke anyway!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Finally made it to this side lol this is my second short churchill hopefully this one is better than the last


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 262418
> 
> Finally made it to this side lol this is my second short churchill hopefully this one is better than the last


Sorry about the 3 pics I didn't know the first two went thru lol


----------



## Kidvegas

curmudgeonista said:


> Binging the latest season of _Peaky Blinders_ (great BTW), and in one scene a character is pretty clearly smoking a Partagas Serie D No 4. Not period-correct for circa 1930, but I had to grab on for this evening's first smoke anyway!
> 
> View attachment 262412


Yep, finished the latest season the weekend before last. Definitely saw that Partagas!

Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## BobP

Jl2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
I trust everyone had a satisfactory weekend.
Bolivar Royal Coronas Brooklyn Bagel whites and ham Iced coffee.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just smoking short sticks now that it’s turning windy and colder. HUHC once more. 

I need to check out the new season of peeky blinders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Just smoking short sticks now that it's turning windy and colder. HUHC once more.
> 
> I need to check out the new season of peeky blinders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep your eyes open just scored 2 boxes of crack sticks for $165.
Not my to go vendor but hey that is a hell of a deal.
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex3








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## WABOOM

Short, AUM ABR 14


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Juan lopez 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

1.5 year old plpc that wasnt very good


----------



## Bird-Dog

curmudgeonista said:


> Binging the latest season of _Peaky Blinders_ (great BTW), and in one scene a character is pretty clearly smoking a Partagas Serie D No 4. Not period-correct for circa 1930, but I had to grab on for this evening's first smoke anyway!


Had an RyJ last night (sorry, no pic) in honor of Winston Churchill since he was portrayed in the S5E6 season finale. Problem is, the actor playing him wasn't terribly convincing, though the dialog was good. Worse yet, they had him smoking a DD of a cigar that must have been 8x80. Looked absurd and nothing like his favored 7x47 vitola that came to be named after him.


----------



## msmith1986

Tapados and ice water before bed.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> 1.5 year old plpc that wasnt very good


Sorry to hear. You know there was a time when those were a treat. I gave up on them years ago. As they are so hit or miss. Even with long periods of rest.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short waiting on a customer at the shop.
Have a blessed day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Petite Corona MEG MAR 16


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Huhc after being disappointed by a habanero it's my fault tho I only let it rest a few days


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Trini Reyes coffee black bagels and lox.
Sorry no picks camera app on the fritz.
My up grade phone ships today.
Thank you JESUS for this blessing Amen!
Peace to all:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry to hear. You know there was a time when those were a treat. I gave up on them years ago. As they are so hit or miss. Even with long periods of rest.:vs_cool:


i had an 8 year old one once that was amongst the most unique cubans ive ever smoked

ill set these aside for a good year or so and revisit


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Monte 2


----------



## Bird-Dog

Alfredo Martinez custom with a couple of years on it...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. Peace to all!

TRINIDAD VIGAS Camera app decided to work this morning :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 RG Perlas


----------



## norc47

San Cristobal La Punta. Can't say I cared for it...


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Bolivar royal corona


----------



## Rondo

Half Corona


----------



## WABOOM

Entretiempos, *** NOV-15.
I love Vegueros.


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona and some Iron Bean's








Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Vegueros tapados


----------



## haegejc

Bolivar Belicoso Fino.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

My first Cuban.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Yolanda Salomones:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Happy sunday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
Partagas short after restoring a Rubberset.
Peace to all!


----------



## Gummy Jones

This one was very on


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Habanero already wayyyy better than the first one


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cuaba Distinguidos LGR JUN 18, starting to come around...


----------



## Pandyboy

Smoked this RG North Star last night. Mild cigar would be perfect for a morning coffee.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took this yesterday helping out a fellow Vet.
My old local in Brooklyn remembers Vets.
This poor guy saw combat in Korea and Vietnam.
It was our pleasure to help him out.
And it was a lovely day near 60 degrees.
Still waiting on my phone should land today or tomorrow.
Glad i got a couple of pics yesterday. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Took this yesterday helping out a fellow Vet.
> 
> My old local in Brooklyn remembers Vets.
> 
> This poor guy saw combat in Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> It was our pleasure to help him out.
> 
> And it was a lovely day near 60 degrees.
> 
> Still waiting on my phone should land today or tomorrow.
> 
> Glad i got a couple of pics yesterday. :vs_cool:


Who's the carpenter?

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Who's the carpenter?
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


That would be me Dino.
We discussed that once before.
Remember?
I had asked you if your handle was a reference to the United Brotherhood of Carpenters.
Of which i was still a member.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That would be me Dino.
> 
> We discussed that once before.
> 
> Remember?
> 
> I had asked you if your handle was a reference to the United Brotherhood of Carpenters.
> 
> Of which i was still a member.:vs_cool:


Sorry bro, I can't remember what I had for breakfast.. lol

I knew I liked ya for a reason.. ain't many of us dues payin, wood butchers left.

I'm not outta local 3 anymore, 432 sucked us up and turned into KML (keystone mountain lakes) we supposedly run from Erie to southern Maryland now...

New York, Philly and St. Louis districts get tons of respect around here for being stand up guys. We're pretty much neutered here. Too many young kids that have no idea what it took to get em what they got.

You gotta get me some stickers for my lid.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Sorry bro, I can't remember what I had for breakfast.. lol
> 
> I knew I liked ya for a reason.. ain't many of us dues payin, wood butchers left.
> 
> I'm not outta local 3 anymore, 432 sucked us up and turned into KML (keystone mountain lakes) we supposedly run from Erie to southern Maryland now...
> 
> New York, Philly and St. Louis districts get tons of respect around here for being stand up guys. We're pretty much neutered here. Too many young kids that have no idea what it took to get em what they got.
> 
> You gotta get me some stickers for my lid.
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


:wink2::vs_cool::smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Sorry bro, I can't remember what I had for breakfast.. lol
> 
> I knew I liked ya for a reason.. ain't many of us dues payin, wood butchers left.
> 
> I'm not outta local 3 anymore, 432 sucked us up and turned into KML (keystone mountain lakes) we supposedly run from Erie to southern Maryland now...
> 
> New York, Philly and St. Louis districts get tons of respect around here for being stand up guys. We're pretty much neutered here. Too many young kids that have no idea what it took to get em what they got.
> 
> You gotta get me some stickers for my lid.
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


You know its the same here. As the old timers retire die off etc. I see a new breed of worker as clueless as the day is long.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know its the same here. As the old timers retire die off etc. I see a new breed of worker as clueless as the day is long.
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That and they've got no stones.. they think suckin up and doing crap that's a no go will get em ahead..

Told a kid the other day that working through coffee doesn't cover him for being slow and incompetent. Just makes him look like more of a jaggoff to the rest of us. He thought the foreman would think he was a go getter and he could give two squirts what us old guys told him. He doesn't understand that the foreman asks US what apprentices we wanna keep.. hope he does better on his next job cause he's not with us anymore. . Lol

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## talisker10

Hdm petit robusto ute oct 15. These are getting creamier as they age.










Modus 2 is helping me nub this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Hdm petit robusto ute oct 15. These are getting creamier as they age.


Looks yummy!
Nice to see ya back!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> That and they've got no stones.. they think suckin up and doing crap that's a no go will get em ahead..
> 
> Told a kid the other day that working through coffee doesn't cover him for being slow and incompetent. Just makes him look like more of a jaggoff to the rest of us. He thought the foreman would think he was a go getter and he could give two squirts what us old guys told him. He doesn't understand that the foreman asks US what apprentices we wanna keep.. hope he does better on his next job cause he's not with us anymore. . Lol
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Your lucky that the foreman is one of yours.
Thinks like you and values your opinion.
I worked over the summer for a couple of months.
Up at a school in Rhinebeck N.Y.
My buddy was the steward and asked me to help.
The foreman was a great guy but a recovering addict.
He relapsed and the super bought all his arse kissers in.
All brown noses and stool pigeons.
Was the worst job i was ever on.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo Especiales No.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A little touch -up at the shop this A.M.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

RJ Millie Fleurs OLM DIC 14 and my first taste of Havana Club from a bottle I brought home last month.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta get the grill going.
Got some guys coming over.
Cards and cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back on line no fun running out of gas when its 25 degrees outside.:vs_laugh:

Back online.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Those burgers will be more frozen than when they were in the freezer. 
Well, the cigar looks tasty. 
Vintage, perhaps?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Those burgers will be more frozen than when they were in the freezer.
> Well, the cigar looks tasty.
> Vintage, perhaps?


Well today is gonna be a little better.
Or so they say.
It was very cold at the shop.
Just a plain old Partagas Short it is 3 years old.
I guess some might consider it vintage.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Rg perla


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini Vigas after brunch in Torrington Ct.
At where else but Tony's :vs_laugh:
Voted Best breakfast/brunch 3 years in a row.
Cigar started to swell 2/3 into it .
I removed the band and was able to nub it. :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

Quint Petit before bed









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Tgif for sure


----------



## msmith1986

Aristocrat before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

H upmann connossieur 1


----------



## norc47

Post workout smoke, a Diplomaticos No 2.


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo #4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Serie P No. 2 with a healthy pour of Macallan 12 Double Cask










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Hdm epicure no. 2


----------



## haegejc

First time smoking one of these. Tasty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Alejandro Lonsdale


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning Gents.:vs_cool:
Peace to all!:wink2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Good news: these are incredible at 5 yrs
Bad news: only one left


----------



## MattT

HUHC cuz it's F'n cold outside.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

HUPC SUB MAR '12. Wish they were still making these...























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Morning coffee: Partagas Shorts
Afternoon coffee break: Le Hoyo du Depute
After dinner: Montecristo Double Edmundo
Later: ???


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Partagas short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Cohiba and coffee. Mornings just don't get much better than this....


----------



## awk6898

Upmann Petit Coronas TOS NOV 16









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo Open Regata. Had several cracks but is burning great!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Short, AUM ABR 14


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Juan lopez no.2


----------



## Barry12321

First one of these....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day.
Punch- Punch at the shop.
Waiting on the DMV inspector.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Mille Fleur


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of crack sticks at the shop.
The DMV inspector was a real piece of work.
Expected me remember specific details for a transaction.
That occurred before my tenure and before Franks passing.
Get this from 2011.:vs_laugh:
When i handed him Franks sisters card.
She is the attorney handling the estate.
He quickly changed his posture.
Then exited stage left like Snagglepuss.
"Heavens to Murgatroyd!" 
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Just proves no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Then exited stage left like Snagglepuss.
> 
> "Heavens to Murgatroyd!"


And the award for Best Obscure Reference goes to...... @TonyBrooklyn ....digging deep for that one. A Hannah-Barbera classic. Nicccce!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Habanero


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
You know your smack dab down in the midst of winter.
When you are looking as forward to. 
The 45 degree day GOD has blessed us with today.
As much as i am.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Mille Fleur. The last cc I have right now 😮


----------



## Barry12321

Monte Media Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
SCDLH Principe Coffee large and black. 
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos #2, ETP MAR 16. Nothing short of excellent. Cedar, nutmeg, almond, leather and mineral sharpness. Also a chalky dryness on the finish going well with hot green tea.


----------



## BobP

Made being stuck in the car enjoyable.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron on a rainy afternoon:


----------



## Rondo

Regio


----------



## Hickorynut

Nice weather today, thankful for friends on this side.

Thanks for the Monte @curmudgeonista, such a velvety richness and aroma. Not as mineral as the HURR, and a nice clean finish. Tasty!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## WABOOM

HUHC BRO OCT 17


----------



## Bird-Dog

Happy Birthday Casey!

Celebrating 29 years with a '14 Mag46 over here...

Uh okay, that's 29th _anniversary_. I'll be celebrating my 29th BD next year...

...for the mmumpnth time...


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Connossieur A


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trini V whatever .
All names beginning with V.
Make my mind wander :vs_laugh:
All joking aside.
Was reading Jacks post and thought why not. 
Real chilly up by the shop.
Did i ever mention how much i hate winter.:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
GOD Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Tasty little HUHC!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'm with you buddy aren't they awesome!:vs_cool:
Crack stick and Makers Mark.


----------



## zcziggy

Irish coffee and a real smooth Quintero, thanks to @UBC03


----------



## CgarDann

great smoke


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Partagas short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Connie #1 at the shop peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Chores done early! HUHC!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R while washing the car! :vs_laugh:


----------



## rvillegachapa

COHIBA Siglo II


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn near 70 Degrees today.
Ain't gonna see another day like this for a long time.
So i took advantage 3rd SEEGAR of the day.
Partagas Short.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Barry12321

40 min of bliss


----------



## norc47

Partagas Coronas Junior. Excellent quick little smoke.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Partagas short again because I love them lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 264236
> 
> Partagas short again because I love them lol


Watch out you will become a Party Whore like yours truly!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Because i am a Party Whore! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

SigIV before heading into the laboratory to concoct my brine.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Watch out you will become a Party Whore like yours truly!
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Lol it's too late for me i'm already there


----------



## Olecharlie

This fine 2016 cigar courtesy of @curmudgeonista









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

H Upmann Mag 46. DIC 17. Bit of a draw issue but really enjoying it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321

Not a bad way to spend morning


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=5690144#post5690144

Happy Thanksgiving to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## poppajon75

Happy Thanksgiving all!










Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ok time for one of my favorites with some Eagle Rare!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Aristocrat and Dark Knight Meow tonight

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

LGC Medaille D'Oro No.4 courtesy of @knilas. Thank you sir!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'06 Le Hoyo du Prince ROTT

Not the purdiest wrapper I've ever seen, but a very tasty smoke nonetheless.


----------



## poppajon75

'16 Vegeros. These seem to get better every year they nap. I may take a few and set em in the bottom if one of the 65% tuppers and forget about em for 5 years or so to see what becomes of them.









Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Upmann half corona


----------



## Olecharlie

Crack Sticks, sooo Goood!


----------



## Bird-Dog

poppajon75 said:


> '16 Vegeros. These seem to get better every year they nap. I may take a few and set em in the bottom if one of the 65% tuppers and forget about em for 5 years or so to see what becomes of them.


Love them!

I put back a few cans of 2014 & 15 Tapados last year,. Hopefully have enough now to let some of 'em stew for a few more years (just slipped under to 100 stick mark the other day with the latest one I smoked), though they are already really good with 3-5 years on 'em.

I'm also waiting on a couple more 4x4's of Entrietiempos with the same thought in mind. And Mananitas will be next on my list... at least as long as I get to them before the new Cetrofinos finally hit the market! The Mananitas were my least favorite when they were young, but the one I smoked the other day with 5 years on it was considerably improved.

In fact, the whole Vegueros line-up is proving to be very receptive to maturing. But outside of certain circles like Puff where the word has spread, I think a lot of people overlook them... which is fine by me since it makes them easy to find on-sale.


----------



## poppajon75

I'm perfectly fine with them staying under the radar too. They really do make a noticable improvement according to my palate too. Young I think they're much more bitter with an acrid finish. The "twang" doesn't make such a front stage appearance for at least 2 years IMO. These '16 are really starting to open up for me. I'm definitely going to invest more in their lineup. 
What's the specs on the Centrofinos? RG, length. 

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Olecharlie said:


> Crack Sticks, sooo Goood!


They said I gotta go to rehab but I said no no no lol


----------



## Olecharlie

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> They said I gotta go to rehab but I said no no no lol


Lol Amy Winehouse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Olecharlie said:


> Lol Amy Winehouse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol everytime I hear rehab or anything that has to do with hard drugs that song pops in my head lol


----------



## WABOOM

poppajon75 said:


> What's the specs on the Centrofinos? RG, length.
> Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


They are officially a robusto 5.12 x 50rg. I can't wait to get some.


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> Love them!
> 
> I put back a few cans of 2014 & 15 Tapados last year,. Hopefully have enough now to let some of 'em stew for a few more years (just slipped under to 100 stick mark the other day with the latest one I smoked), though they are already really good with 3-5 years on 'em.
> 
> I'm also waiting on a couple more 4x4's of Entrietiempos with the same thought in mind. And Mananitas will be next on my list... at least as long as I get to them before the new Cetrofinos finally hit the market! The Mananitas were my least favorite when they were young, but the one I smoked the other day with 5 years on it was considerably improved.
> 
> In fact, the whole Vegueros line-up is proving to be very receptive to maturing. But outside of certain circles like Puff where the word has spread, I think a lot of people overlook them... which is fine by me since it makes them easy to find on-sale.


Jack, I think you're what is known in YouTube lingo as an influencer! Congratulations on your 7500th post BTW.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Piper said:


> Jack, I think you're what is known in YouTube lingo as an influencer! Congratulations on your 7500th post BTW.:vs_cool:


Thank you. I didn't even notice the post count. Only took me 10 years. :surprise:

I don't know about the influencer thing though. Enabler maybe. But I doubt folks on the dark side need much of either.

Freud said, "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar". 
But I say, "Never trust a good cigar. Eventually it turns into an ash".


----------



## Scap

After hosting about 30 people at the house last night, I told my wife I needed some quiet time this morning. So I grabbed a good long cigar.

RyJ Churchill from 11-2015


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop have to meet a customer.
:vs_cool:
Peace to all!


----------



## poppajon75

Cuaba Tradicionales TOS ABR 16. My first experience with this one. Shaping up to be another great bang for your buck cigar. Not complex, but definitely not one dimensional. Big change from the 1st to the 2nd third. I like it.









Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

2nd one of the day.
Gifted to me over the Thanksgiving holiday.
Both from 2011 you can see they are well made.
The ash i picture perfect.
These may be old but they still kick like a mule! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Romeo y julieta wide churchill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Big Storm headed to the north- east.
Stay safe everyone.
Happy Sunday GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Conno A, LUB MAR 15


----------



## poppajon75

The MC #4 has become one of my all time favorites. They've been very consistent in profile and construction for me.









Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Just lit this up thanks to @Scotchpig :grin2: Never smoked a Diplo before so let's see what I'm in for. Thanks again Scott :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Montecristo Petit Tubos


----------



## norc47

HdM Epicure 1


----------



## haegejc

Quickie before dinner. HUHC to the rescue!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Christmas decorating chores completed! Time to relax










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

nice regular production smoke


----------



## WABOOM

RASCC, ULA JUN 15. What a great cigar.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Digging out BRC for company.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Psd4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 264784
> 
> Psd4


Just smoked my last 4 at the shop got some 6's on the way.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just smoked my last 4 at the shop got some 6's on the way.


I was gonna smoke a 6 last night but I felt like smoking something "aged" so I cracked open the box from 16 lmao


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I was gonna smoke a 6 last night but I felt like smoking something "aged" so I cracked open the box from 16 lmao


There are some vendors that will sell cigars that aged as vintage. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There are some vendors that will sell cigars that aged as vintage. :vs_laugh:


Lol to me that's kinda aged compared to the rest of my cigars I also got some jlp cazadores from 15 i'm saving for a special occasion lmao


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Last nights island treat!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Mighty fine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up at the shop.
Another cloudy cold day.
Have i neglected to mention how much i despise winter.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## norc47

Monte 4.

Burned wonky but the flavor made me forgive it.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Rass


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Mag 56 EL 15:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> H Upmann Mag 56 EL 15:


Now that's a view!
Dam i am jealous.!
Enjoy Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Alex Custom Roll May 2018, courtesy's of @curmudgeonista.
Thanks Jack a fine cigar with black Cuban Coffee!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cheapo. JPL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

No. 3 A/T, MUL MAY 14


----------



## bpegler

Have to love a resort with a cigar bar:


----------



## norc47

Cuaba Exclusivos


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Have to love a resort with a cigar bar:


Where ya' at Bob?


----------



## bpegler

curmudgeonista said:


> Where ya' at Bob?


Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic . Lots of beautiful Dominican cigars here, but I brought my own.

Those Opus Xs some people are smoking here look stunning. But I make due with my Havanas.


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic . Lots of beautiful Dominican cigars here, but I brought my own.
> 
> Those Opus Xs some people are smoking here look stunning. But I make due with my Havanas.


Beautiful! (the venue and the cigar!) Cheers! :vs_cocktail:


----------



## Olecharlie

bpegler said:


> Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic . Lots of beautiful Dominican cigars here, but I brought my own.
> 
> Those Opus Xs some people are smoking here look stunning. But I make due with my Havanas.


Great resort, Enjoy!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Connoisseur 1


----------



## bpegler

Yolanda custom Salomones for breakfast:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Yolanda custom Salomones for breakfast:


Have you moved since yesterday? lol

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Have you moved since yesterday? lol
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


It's not a bad spot:










Of course, we all have our problems. Cigars have wonky burns from those Caribbean breezes!


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> It's not a bad spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we all have our problems. Cigars have wonky burns from those Caribbean breezes!


Again, my condolences.. it's 20° but at least there's no wind here. So I guess I'm better off right where I am.. yea right.. lol

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> It's not a bad spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, we all have our problems. Cigars have wonky burns from those Caribbean breezes!


Enjoy your vacation bro.. hope long ya staying?

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> Enjoy your vacation bro.. hope long ya staying?
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


We've been here a few days already, and have another week. Just saw a very cool sea turtle swimming by. The water is like glass.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic . Lots of beautiful Dominican cigars here, but I brought my own.
> 
> Those Opus Xs some people are smoking here look stunning. But I make due with my Havanas.


Sorry to hear you are suffering there.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
Enjoy yourselves! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jeez @bpegler Me thinks i like your view better!
:vs_laugh::vs_cool::wink2:


----------



## Flawlessly

HUHC

Too good to put it down...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flawlessly

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jeez @bpegler Me thinks i like your view better!
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_cool::wink2:


Did you take these pics while making a turn? Don't do it bro...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Flawlessly said:


> Did you take these pics while making a turn? Don't do it bro...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep look mom no hands. :grin2:
I drive with my legs 95% of the time. :wink2:
Thanks for the concern but i got this. :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap




----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Huhc


----------



## Flawlessly

HUHC take two LOL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo:


----------



## norc47

Making up for that Acid I smoked earlier today...smoke & smoke.


----------



## Olecharlie

This is a good one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Been talking about crack sticks so much I had to fire one up..









Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Royal corona


----------



## bpegler

Cloudy morning custom roll:


----------



## BobP

3 degrees this morning. Stay warm, especially those guys out in the western part of the state. They may need gloves with fingers today.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Warming up the Bandit
Happy Sunday all!
GOD Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## norc47

UBC03 said:


> Been talking about crack sticks so much I had to fire one up..


Same!


----------



## haegejc

Having a HUHC while drinking beer shaking my head watching the Texans at the down town Houston Flying Saucer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

La Fuerza, AME MAR 13


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Habanero


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova for breakfast:










Trouble with getting this lit, 15-20 mph wind gusts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Rainy and mid 50's next couple of days.
Is this weather crazy or what.
:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents!
> Rainy and mid 50's next couple of days.
> Is this weather crazy or what.
> :vs_cool:


About the same here.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents!
> 
> Rainy and mid 50's next couple of days.
> 
> Is this weather crazy or what.
> 
> :vs_cool:


I'll take the 50's any day brother! Probably get in another tonight myself...sweet!

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Kidvegas

Yep 50's is a go!

RASS









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Kidvegas

Move along....nothing to see... here


----------



## bpegler

Custom Sublime for breakfast:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Yep 50's is a go!
> 
> RASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


Enjoy it Mr. Spicoli :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. :vs_cool:
Still gonna be mild for a while in the northeast.
Peace to all!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron and a full moon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack stick while restoring a vintage Simms.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Plpc


----------



## bpegler

Storm clouds on the horizon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rain changed to snow over night.:vs_mad:
We got a couple of inches at the shop.
Gotta clean off and get rolling gotta be in Staten Island by noon.
Peace to all! :wink2:
Have a blessed day! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HDM Epicure #2


----------



## Olecharlie

Partagas serie #4... my thoughts are to never waste a good Cuban with the help of a Modus, the Woody shines! Thanks Jack!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Connossieur 1


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Sublime for breakfast:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Went to Staten Island yesterday via Brooklyn.
Couldn't go empty handed.
Bought some cigars and Cannoli's.

"Leave the gun – take the Cannoli."-Clemenza

Sorry there's no personal pics we had a great time.
The guys i hang with don't like their pictures taken.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Starting the day with a crack stick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler




----------



## norc47

CS


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ewood

Had to try one while the rest sleep










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Wide churchill i'm still trying to decide if I like ryj i'm not too fond of any of the NC version and it looks the cuban version isn't for me either I only tried the short and wide churchill so far but they aren't convincing me to try any other sizes


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

A tree I just pulled out of the ryj


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos no. 2, ETP MAR 16


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

WABOOM said:


> Tubos no. 2, ETP MAR 16


How do those compare to the petite corona


----------



## BobP

Was stuck in a meeting until 1700. Should have brought something bigger for the ride home, it only took 2.5 hours.


----------



## bpegler

Breakfast Trinidad:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> How do those compare to the petite corona


I don't think I've ever smoked the Bolivar PC.


----------



## WABOOM

Montecarlo


----------



## Bird-Dog

On my second Coronitas en Cedro of the day. Great little workaday cigar with coffee.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> How do those (BT2) compare to the (Bolivar) petite corona


They may be the same cigar, just in a tube, though a lot of reviewers perceive the BT2 to be distinct from the BPC and stronger. Not sure myself, having only smoked a handful of BT2's from only two different orders vs hundreds of BPC's with enough variance from box to box that it could go either way. All I'm willing to go on record with is to say they're both very good!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

WABOOM said:


> I don't think I've ever smoked the Bolivar PC.


I was tempted to get the tubos but I noticed they r almost the same exact size as the pc


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> They may be the same cigar, just in a tube, though a lot of reviewers perceive the BT2 to be distinct from the BPC and stronger. Not sure myself, having only smoked a handful of BT2's from only two different orders vs hundreds of BPC's with enough variance from box to box that it could go either way. All I'm willing to go on record with is to say they're both very good!


Lol yea just like partagas I haven't met a bolivar I didn't like yet either I just wonder why they didn't just call the tubo a pc tubo instead of the no 2 tubo either way I know it's a good cigar lol


----------



## Scap




----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Lol yea just like partagas I haven't met a bolivar I didn't like yet either I just wonder why they didn't just call the tubo a pc tubo instead of the no 2 tubo either way I know it's a good cigar lol


I guess the same can be asked of a number of others. Off the top of my head they include...

Montecristo Petit Tubos vs No.4
Partagas Coronas Senior vs Petit Coronas Especiales
Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.2 vs Mille Fleurs
Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.3 vs Regalias de Londres

And a number of others such as H.Upmann Coronas Minor vs Petit Upmann where one or both are discontinued now, as well as blurred lines with HSA either converting machine-made vitolas or discontinuing them (ca 2002). On that latter note, there are also a few instances where two cigars with the exact same dimensions exist in the same line such as RyJ PC's and Mille Fleurs, the MF having once been machine-made but handmade now and the PC always having been handmade (as with the Cedros de Luxe No.3, which is a mareva too).

Also interesting to note that, as far as I know, this name differentiation with tubos tends to happen only with smaller vitolas. Larger ones may be offered both ways, but keep the same name. So, it may have begun once-upon-a-time with a simple marketing decision to create a distinction between cigars sold by tobacconists vs those sold primarily in, let's call it, "newsstands". HSA can be pretty schizophrenic when it comes to embracing modern concepts like jawbreaking RG's while still maintaining tradition in their classic offerings.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> I guess the same can be asked of a number of others. Off the top of my head they include...
> 
> Montecristo Petit Tubos vs No.4
> Partagas Coronas Senior vs Petit Coronas Especiales
> Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.2 vs Mille Fleurs
> Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.3 vs Regalias de Londres
> 
> And a number of others such as H.Upmann Coronas Minor vs Petit Upmann where one or both are discontinued now, as well as blurred lines with HSA either converting machine-made vitolas or discontinuing them (ca 2002). On that latter note, there are also a few instances where two cigars with the exact same dimensions exist in the same line such as RyJ PC's and Mille Fleurs, the MF having once been machine-made but handmade now and the PC always having been handmade (as with the Cedros de Luxe No.3, which is a mareva too).
> 
> Also interesting to note that, as far as I know, this name differentiation with tubos tends to happen only with smaller vitolas. Larger ones may be offered both ways, but keep the same name. So, it may have begun once-upon-a-time with a simple marketing decision to create a distinction between cigars sold by tobacconists vs those sold primarily in, let's call it, "newsstands". HSA can be pretty schizophrenic when it comes to embracing modern concepts like jawbreaking RG's while still maintaining tradition in their classic offerings.


It definitely sounds like a marketing scheme to me to push alot of the smaller sizes and to maybe confuse people to thinking they are different cigars


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo:










Big storms earlier, but I'm dry on the balcony.


----------



## Olecharlie

Another Excellent Cigar courtesy of Jack! Thank you fine Sir! For those of you who like single malt scotch, I have found this to be a perfect pairing for me anyway. This cigar “Montecristo Double Edmundo” 6 1/4 x 50, 2015, milk chocolates and graham crackers with Glenfiiddich 15 yr (a favorite)... warm spice, honey and rich fruit flavors just make a perfect combination. My last pour of this one. I believe my NC collection will be reduced and more CC’s added in my future!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Short


----------



## bpegler

Yolanda Salomones:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Caldwell Funfetti









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

MattT said:


> Caldwell Funfetti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Wrong threaded it.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Coronitas En Cedro, SOM ABR 17.
Man, this is popping with flavors. These are perfect right now. Deliciously sweet and sour leather, fresh cedar, and lovely floral notes.
Tastes like blue skies, sunshine and birds chirping.














Down to a roasted marshmallow nub. Today will be a good day.


----------



## PTAaron

First cigar since August...while one doing some winter grilling. 
Been sitting for about a year - not bad. 









Wrapper got a bit beat up because o dropped it before lighting it.


----------



## JtAv8tor

PTAaron said:


> First cigar since August...while one doing some winter grilling.
> Been sitting for about a year - not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapper got a bit beat up because o dropped it before lighting it.


Good to see you posting again !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## PTAaron

JtAv8tor said:


> Good to see you posting again !
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Thanks. 
I've missed the board, but life got in the way


----------



## norc47

RA Superiores from a recent delivery.


----------



## Rondo

Walnuts and Molasses


----------



## BobP

J.O. I should have labeled this, forgot what it was called.


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex3









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Westside Threat

Stunning BBF and German Weiss










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Epicure especial


----------



## WABOOM

Short, AUM ABR 14


----------



## norc47

HUHC and cappuccino.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Coronas junior I couldn't wait any longer


----------



## haegejc

H. Upmann Mag 46. DIC 17.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Cedros de Luxe No.3


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Monday.
Spending the day with some friends.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

one the best Cubans I had this year


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kicking back long day.
Crack stick gets the call.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Vigia


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cracked a box of Partagas CG Anejados to celebrate my daughter's 26th birthday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sleet snow freezing rain in upstate n.y.
Please stay safe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Just back from the eye doctor... Still getting by with reading glasses.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Olecharlie

A Serie #4 for my afternoon smoke...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> Just back from the eye doctor... Still getting by with reading glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Readers are okay bro.:vs_cool:
Been using them for 10 years or so. Its not a sign of anything bad.
Its just a sign of old age.:vs_laugh:


----------



## WABOOM

#4, GEO ABR 14 courtesy of @curmudgeonista . Thank you very much.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Plpc


----------



## huffer33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Readers are okay bro.:vs_cool:
> Been using them for 10 years or so. Its not a sign of anything bad.
> Its just a sign of old age.:vs_laugh:


Yeah, I'm feeling like I qualify lately...

I wouldn't need the darn things if my arm was a little longer. Just can't hold stuff far enough away anymore :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> Yeah, I'm feeling like I qualify lately...
> 
> I wouldn't need the darn things if my arm was a little longer. Just can't hold stuff far enough away anymore :vs_laugh:


Now that's funny!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
Just warming up the Lincoln.
Gonna hit a whole 35 degrees today.:vs_laugh:
That's as far as she gets to go.
She won't see the roads till the spring.
Peace to all!


----------



## Wheels Up

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 265446
> 
> Wide churchill i'm still trying to decide if I like ryj i'm not too fond of any of the NC version and it looks the cuban version isn't for me either I only tried the short and wide churchill so far but they aren't convincing me to try any other sizes


I've experienced draw problems with several Wide Churchills. I've had much better luck with their Coronas and Petit Coronas.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Wheels Up said:


> I've experienced draw problems with several Wide Churchills. I've had much better luck with their Coronas and Petit Coronas.


Luckily I haven't experienced draw problems yet but the flavor profile just doesn't do it for me it's like it's missing something hopefully a little age will fix that


----------



## MattT

Cold weather crack.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Juan lopez no. 2


----------



## Wheels Up

My Christmas vacation begins today, kind of. In the internet and cell phone age, I don't think sales people ever actually get full days off...

Either way, my dogs and I are having a meeting with this slim fella from the RyJ factory.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
Crack stick and some good old made in the U.S.A. Rock-salt.
Life in the arctic isn't it grand! :vs_laugh:


----------



## lex61

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
> 
> Crack stick and some good old made in the U.S.A. Rock-salt.
> 
> Life in the arctic isn't it grand! :vs_laugh:


Have you mentioned you hate the cold?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lex61 said:


> Have you mentioned you hate the cold?


You know i have on more than one occasion.:wink2:
But hate is a terrible term to use after GOD has blessed you with another day.
So lets just say i thank GOD for all the days he blesses us with.:vs_cool:
And i prefer the warmer ones!:vs_laugh:


----------



## norc47

Another RA Superiores. These have a good solid cuban funk.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Exclusivo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F.! :grin2:
Just getting in crack stick for the ride.
Gotta do this more often reminds me of my 20's. >
Gotta go catch some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Sig IV


----------



## Bird-Dog

Nice BPC to follow up an HdM Coronations that was a bit undercured and hardly pic worthy.


----------



## Flawlessly

Late night in Chicago, crack it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents .:vs_cool:
PSD#5 Damn these are off the hook!
ROTT they kick like a mule.
The last 1/3 is Sublime , total cigar bliss.
Now i know why i am a Party Whore. :vs_mad:


----------



## haegejc

Tasty treat with my morning coffee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Senior









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Smoking with my neighbor he's not a cigar smoker but wanted to try I gave him a Quintero brevas i'm smoking a half corona


----------



## Westside Threat

JL4










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Olecharlie

Crack Stick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti

Been awhile since i smoked a Party short.


and even longer that i posted a picture---which i cant seem to upload.......success


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
PSD#6 these are fantastic.
The 88 and the 08 side by side.
Enjoy GODS Day!
And remember you got a little extra daylight starting today.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Haven't had one of these in a dog's age


----------



## ForMud

Perfect draw....


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Super partagas


----------



## Bird-Dog

'13 Cuaba Exclusivos


----------



## WABOOM

Parti Habaneros, OLM MAY 15. 
I think this is the strongest CC I've ever had. It's good too. Surprised by it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On the Six!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally I am almost over a second cold bug. This one my wife brought home from the clinic and it was vicious and she’s still down. 

Also crazy u and down weather too, but my first cigar in a week an HUHC from a freshly opened box. It was heavenly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

The Prisoner and Montecristo, courtesy of @UBC03


----------



## norc47

Monte #2. Rough shape from bouncing halfway across the world in my suitcase but smoked fine.


----------



## WABOOM

BT2, ETP MAR 16


----------



## TCstr8

ED Mexico 2016 with some Zafra. Usually try to break out some good cigars for me and pops on the holidays. Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Very nice rare smoke for me. Thanks Dan. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thanks to @Ranger0282 :grin2: Enjoying it very much.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Psd6


----------



## haegejc

Romeo Y Julieta - Wide Churchill.










Merry Christmas to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mag46 from Santa @Rondo , thank you Brother.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Happy Birthday JESUS!
Viga on deck!_
:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Monte #4 all the way from UK, Daughter knows my Fav Cubans :grin2:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:









Merry Christmas


----------



## norc47

Merry Christmas HUHC.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #2


----------



## WABOOM

LTB AGO 13


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday afternoon.....


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow i think i got brain damage.
What a great Christmas Party!
I trust everyone had a Merry Christmas!
Strong pot of French Press/French Roast.
Partagas Short.
A couple of eye openers for sure!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

So we have had the weirdest weather but I’m happy enough as I got to try be off my RA Gigante cigars. I bought 2 boxes that have been aging in the tupperdors for 4 years. 

I didn’t expect much ch but this really was one of the better sticks I have had. Best RA for sure in my limited experience with the marca. 

It was different but just as tasty as the discontinued Bolivar gigantes I have testing beside these boxes and darned close to Lusitania standards. 

Now maybe I can sneak another in before becoming locked in by ice and snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Quintero Favoritos. Sure glad I didn't pay very much for these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Upmann no.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Very enjoyable evening smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Royal corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very mild weather here in the northeast.
Taking advantage of it.
Enjoy your day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Flawlessly

Still enjoying nice weather while it lasts.

HdM Petite Robusto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## norc47

Needed a quick smoke and found this skinny Vegueros in the CC tupperdor. Not great but not bad.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GODS day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Alex Lonsdale


----------



## msmith1986

Tapados and coffee









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

I forgot to take a pic but I smoked a hdm no.2 while watching the kc game at a friend's house


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Just another Manic Monday!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

One really outstanding Habaneros! Hard to believe these are only about three bucks.
(And I got to try out the camera on my new iPhone 11 Pro... it's pretty good too!)


----------



## WABOOM

curmudgeonista said:


> One really outstanding Habaneros! Hard to believe these are only about three bucks.
> (And I got to try out the camera on my new iPhone 11 Pro... it's pretty good too!)
> 
> View attachment 266828


I enjoyed the Habaneros I had last week big time!!


----------



## tacket

First time with a Reyes. MUP OCT 17. Moved to the top of my list of 2020 box worthy smokes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy New Year to all.
Its right around the corner.
May peace health and prosperity be yours!:vs_cool:


----------



## greasemonger

Happy New Years puffers. I believe @Rondo sent me this, and for that I'm grateful. Spent the last hours in reflection. My son just turned 2 and this year I resolve to be a better father as well as a better son to my dad. First day I held him, and his birthday the other day at the aquarium. Cheers!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Magnum 54


----------



## BudgetMinded

Two Romeo Y Julieta no 1 tubos...


Terrible draw, to the compost pile they went


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy New Year a few from last night.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice Custom a gift from last night.
Thanks Rocco.
China something or another.
I was too into the company to pay attention.
After all it was New Years eve.
Gotta take a car out for a friend.
Happy New Year!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## cracker1397

PSD4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

RyJ Churchill 7x48










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Fonseca delicia


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Happy 2020


----------



## Bird-Dog

My last '09 Monte #2 to welcome in the New Year!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
I personally am taking the rest of the week off.
Here's hoping the New Year is a great one.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

greasemonger said:


> Happy New Years puffers. I believe @Rondo sent me this, and for that I'm grateful. Spent the last hours in reflection. My son just turned 2 and this year I resolve to be a better father as well as a better son to my dad. First day I held him, and his birthday the other day at the aquarium. Cheers!


He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## TCstr8

RA Phoenicio 2008. Getting a good cigar in before watching the Bearcats in some no name bowl game. Happy New Years!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

TCstr8 said:


> RA Phoenicio 2008. Getting a good cigar in before watching the Bearcats in some no name bowl game. Happy New Years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


mr fancypants!


----------



## Gummy Jones

curmudgeonista said:


> My last '09 Monte #2 to welcome in the New Year!
> 
> View attachment 267046


i hope it was a good one bud!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Gummy Jones said:


> i hope it was a good one bud!


Yes, very good. Thank you.

My New Year's Day Hoppin' John was delicious (black-eyed peas & rice - a Southern tradition), my Georgia Bulldogs won the Sugar Bowl (also a Southern thing), and my first cigar of the year was fantastic. All signs point to 2020 being a banner year.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Juan lopez 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up

My buddies, "Black Dog" and "Beagle," told me this Montecristo would be a tasty way to start the morning.

Other than a wrapper that doesn't want to burn, they were right. It's delicious, even if fretful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> My buddies, "Black Dog" and "Beagle," told me this Montecristo would be a tasty way to start the morning.
> 
> Other than a wrapper that doesn't want to burn, they were right. It's delicious, even if fretful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a great pic enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Super partagas


----------



## tacket

Partagas Shorts FEB18 to help motivate me to finish this upcoming semester's curriculum.


----------



## WABOOM

SCdlH El Principe, EML JUL 15.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Incredibly mild weather in the North East.
Making the most of it and the New Year!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex3









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Westside Threat

A wonderful HU2 and vanilla tea










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Bird-Dog

'06 du Prince


----------



## the camaro show

From yesterday


----------



## Bird-Dog

Exhibicion #3


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Connoisseur 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Like the song says its 3 A.M i must be lonely.:vs_laugh:
Decided to hang with a couple of old friends.
PSD#6 3 fingers of Knob Creek.
Still nice enough to enjoy a fine Havana.
I hope it stays like this all winter.:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

Cheap quickie









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Dino's Especiale









Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## norc47

VR Unicos. I think my angle cutter needs to be sharpened.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Shared a robusto with a good friend this afternoon. Belated Happy New Year to all!









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Bird-Dog

Entretiempos


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it?
If it was band-less i would have guessed Non Cuban.
Great construction.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
Peace to all!


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 Regata.

I shied away from these for the longest time and finally picked up a box a couple of years ago. Turns out, this is a darn good cigar! And I like the sort of "coronas gordas sized piramide" vitola (I took a little too much off the tip on this one).


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Fonseca delicias


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
At the local yard got a bit of work this A.M
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How was it?
> If it was band-less i would have guessed Non Cuban.
> Great construction.:vs_cool:


It was fantastic!! Wish I had purchased more than I did, I got a box of 10 at the Fábrica de Tabacos Partagás Havana back in August 2018, when they did not have the Monti #2s I was looking for. Paid 82 CUC which converts to around $85.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Firing up a Boli RC MSU SEP 18 to go with this stout I was bombed from a brother on a different forum.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

awk6898 said:


> Firing up a Boli RC MSU SEP 18 to go with this stout I was bombed from a brother on a different forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Gotta' be careful the ash doesn't fall in your eyes, smokin' on your back like that. >


----------



## awk6898

curmudgeonista said:


> Gotta' be careful the ash doesn't fall in your eyes, smokin' on your back like that. >


Longest ash contest right here! But seriously, I'm not sure why my phone has been uploading photos sideways on here recently. It never used to... 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Churchills


----------



## Bird-Dog

Petit Royals


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mag 46 with a cup of Katz coffee,


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 SCdlH La Fuerza


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Plpc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents! :vs_cool:
And a busy morning it is, for me least ways.
Punch- Punch to start the day, peace to all!


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents! :vs_cool:
> And a busy morning it is, for me least ways.
> Punch- Punch to start the day, peace to all!


That looks like the hand of a man engaged in a work of passion. Or treachery. Maybe both. :grin2:

I always get excited when I see you've posted in this thread, hoping to get a glimpse of your Lincoln in the background. Treachery, passion, or occupation... either way, enjoy that Punch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> That looks like the hand of a man engaged in a work of passion. Or treachery. Maybe both. :grin2:
> 
> I always get excited when I see you've posted in this thread, hoping to get a glimpse of your Lincoln in the background. Treachery, passion, or occupation... either way, enjoy that Punch.


The old gal might come out this weekend heavy rain should wash away the salt and temps in the 60's are grand.
Boy that was a run on sentence.:vs_laugh:
Getting excited just thinking about it.
Thanks for the kind words.
Happy healthy new year to you and yours!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> 6:00 am Nub and a 3:30 Total Flame


Better try another cup of coffee 
Your in the wrong section. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## norc47

RyJ....Belicosos I think.


----------



## WABOOM

Coronas Junior, ETP MAR 16


----------



## tacket

Heroin stick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Early bird catches the worm.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo Open Regata. Perfect morning smoke!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chicos I couldn't wait to try them


----------



## norc47

H Upmann Half Corona....crack stick. Good of course.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Royal corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 267616
> 
> Chicos I couldn't wait to try them


Must have some nice age on them enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I was gonna take the Lincoln out.
But no rains yet to wash the salt away.
Besides tomorrow will be warmer 65 degrees or so.
And i gotta take the 1995 Impala SS out and put her through her paces.
I got a kid coming up from Florida next week to pick her up.
He is driving it home and i wanna make sure that all is okay.
I restored her 2 years back so she has been sitting a while.:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

61 degree January day here in New England. Perfect day for a smoke!!







2013 Corona Senior

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Must have some nice age on them enjoy!:vs_cool:


Thanks I was looking for a box code but I guess they don't put them on these but they're ok I think I like em I need to let em rest a lil bit but i'm gonna keep trying them everyday till then lol


----------



## Wheels Up

I'm taking a break in a rest stop while a line of storms pass during another weekend road trip. Not to worry; this little Partagas is keeping me company during the intermission.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chico


----------



## Verdict

Wheels Up said:


> I'm taking a break in a rest stop while a line of storms pass during another weekend road trip. Not to worry; this little Partagas is keeping me company during the intermission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You live 14 miles from me.. we need to get together when I can smoke again.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Siglo II tonight. DIC 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Verdict said:


> You live 14 miles from me.. we need to get together when I can smoke again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Don't tempt me with a good time!

Let me know when you're up to it, and we'll put fire to sticks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## norc47

Mille Fleurs and some Irish whiskey.


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## WABOOM

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 267616
> 
> 
> Chicos I couldn't wait to try them


That's a lot of Chicos. I'm glad I only bought one box. I was disappointed in them.


----------



## WABOOM

Tradicionales


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

WABOOM said:


> That's a lot of Chicos. I'm glad I only bought one box. I was disappointed in them.


I got them on sale 7 boxes of 25 I think I like them it's too soon to tell tho i'll know for sure by the time I finish the first box


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The rains are gone temps gonna drop throughout the day.
Time to get rolling.
Peace to all enjoy GOD'S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost forgot cracked open a box of shorts last night.
Few Friends over it was so nice we BBQ and smoked and drank till the wee hours.
Really amazing this time of year.:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Jorge Lopez, monsdale from Feb '18. 
It has been dry boxed in a mason jar with a handful of plugged Habanos for about 9 months. It's not "sick".
Sour dough, cedar, beeswax, almond. Also getting the aroma that reminds me of an antique store. It's that old books vibe. I love it. This is fantastic.


----------



## CgarDann

Custom roll courtesy of @Rondo and Por larranaga montecarlos from 2015



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OMG!
What a great day!
Thank you JESUS for this blessing amen!


----------



## ForMud

This morning while walking the dogs in the woods. Kinda windy, so I finished it up in the shop.


----------



## protekk

A couple of beauties in some beautiful weather today. First up a 2015 CoLa with some prosecco to start my day. Then a 2009 SLR Pacificos with some Lagunitas Willetized stout. Not a bad afternoon!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chico


----------



## Gummy Jones

Boli rc


----------



## CgarDann

Rasc










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK




----------



## tacket

Dang delicious little smoke on this cold 24F evening. Du Depute FEB17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Montecristo Open Eagle! Not a big fan of large RG cigars but this was good!!










It was that good in the last third!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Tuesday, y'all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

Entretiempos.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Serie A and a Happy Wednesday! 
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow 50 degrees here the calm before the storm :vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Connie No1. BRE AGO '17









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chico


----------



## haegejc

Great way to start the day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another nice day today.
Waiting at the lot on a customer.
PSD#6 to pass the time peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another #6 while polishing up the Vulcan or should i say Spock :vs_laugh:


----------



## talisker10

Hdm ee tos abr 16


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

talisker10 said:


> Hdm ee tos abr 16


Looks delicious....let me see if I guess right...

Ful
Tabbouleh
Baba Ganoush
Hummus

Oh yeah, and the HdM EE ....perfect after dinner smoke


----------



## tacket

Not bad for such an inexpensive stick. Not sure of age on this one, got it in a pass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

tacket said:


> Not bad for such an inexpensive stick. Not sure of age on this one, got it in a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do enjoy these. I think I have about 20 or 30 sticks left from 2015, they are really great value smokes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Shorts, AUM ABR 14


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Juan lopez no.2 I came to the conclusion chicos are really good just in case anybody was wondering lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Have a great Weekend!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 267930
> 
> Chico


what do you think?


----------



## Scap

Yum


----------



## zcziggy

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Looks delicious....let me see if I guess right...
> 
> Ful
> Tabbouleh
> Baba Ganoush
> Hummus
> 
> Oh yeah, and the HdM EE ....perfect after dinner smoke


looks good....and that was only lunch :grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Mille Fleurs


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

WABOOM said:


> what do you think?


I like them they're really good for what they are i'm trying to order more i'm gonna need them to help me stop smoking cigarettes again


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chico


----------



## CgarDann

Crack stick can't get enough of these










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Mille Fleurs
> 
> View attachment 268038


How do you like the Mille Fleurs? How do they compare to the Coronas?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wheels Up said:


> How do you like the Mille Fleurs? How do they compare to the Coronas?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I much prefer the Partagas Mille Fleurs. This RyJ MF has 3 years on it and still went to ammonia by the final 3rd.

As for comparison to coronas, I'm not sure which you mean. The only actual corona current in the RyJ line-up is the Cedros de Luxe No. 2, and I don't think I've ever had one, though I do like the Cedros de Luxe No.3 (a mareva / petit corona). The old RyJ Corona (proper name) was discontinued in 2012... and if I ever had one of those it would have been too long ago to remember.

If you mean the RyJ Petit Coronas (also proper name and same dimensions as the MF) there's simply no comparison, the PC has always been a much better cigar. That said, there are better PC's out there than those too... Monte#4, BPC, RGPC, SP Non-Plus... I bought the Mille Fleurs 'cause they were deeply discounted, though basically I shoulda' known better from previous experiences. Stick to Coronitas en Cedro and Regalias de Londres in the low-end of the RyJ line-up


----------



## Wheels Up

curmudgeonista said:


> I much prefer the Partagas Mille Fleurs. This RyJ MF has 3 years on it and still went to ammonia by the final 3rd.
> 
> As for comparison to coronas, I'm not sure which you mean. The only actual corona current in the RyJ line-up is the Cedros de Luxe No. 2, and I don't think I've ever had one, though I do like the Cedros de Luxe No.3 (a mareva / petit corona). The old RyJ Corona (proper name) was discontinued in 2012... and if I ever had one of those it would have been too long ago to remember.
> 
> If you mean the RyJ Petit Coronas (also proper name and same dimensions as the MF) there's simply no comparison, the PC has always been a much better cigar. That said, there are better PC's out there than those too... Monte#4, BPC, RGPC, SP Non-Plus... I bought the Mille Fleurs 'cause they were deeply discounted, though basically I shoulda' known better from previous experiences. Stick to Coronitas en Cedro and Regalias de Londres in the low-end of the RyJ line-up


You're correct, I meant the Petit Coronas. Thanks for the comparison notes. I knew you'd know the ins-and-outs with RyJ.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## norc47

Maduro Robusto. I somehow missed it was a maduro until the first puff.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Ramon allones specially selected


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents :vs_cool:
At the garage crack stick to pass the time.
Peace to all!


----------



## Scap

A little bit of Principe action this morning while I'm smoking a pork butt.


----------



## Rondo

Sig IV with a great dimple.


----------



## WABOOM

898, AGU ABR '08
Salty cedar, toast, leather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> 898, AGU ABR '08
> Salty cedar, toast, leather.


Those are off the hook.
:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Those are off the hook.
> 
> :vs_cool:


Yep! I thoroughly enjoyed it. It was different and excellent.


----------



## Scap

WABOOM said:


> 898, AGU ABR '08
> Salty cedar, toast, leather.


Dude! That thumbnail looked like it hurt! I hate getting those injuries to my nailbeds. I'd almost rather smoke a Swisher's Sweets...almost.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Enjoy this Sunday God's day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> 
> Enjoy this Sunday God's day.
> 
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Must be nice. All snow and blow up here. No smokes for a bit unless I head to the garage. That makes me want to clear off the walkways but it won't stop snowing until tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Must be nice. All snow and blow up here. No smokes for a bit unless I head to the garage. That makes me want to clear off the walkways but it won't stop snowing until tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got lucky about 3 inches or so.
Further north and west you guys got hammered.
Stay safe peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

Quint from last night and HUHC from this morning.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

A blurry chico lol


----------



## Barry12321

'18 PLPC. First box of CC I ever got... so far many in the cab have had poor construction, but the flavor is developing nicely


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn its cold outside.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Brought some shorts with me to Richmond for the rally. Fit the bill perfectly and surprisingly tasty.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

awk6898 said:


> Brought some shorts with me to Richmond for the rally. Fit the bill perfectly and surprisingly tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


God Bless Ya Brother!!

Sent from the place that warmth has forgotten!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Barry12321 said:


> '18 PLPC. First box of CC I ever got... so far many in the cab have had poor construction, but the flavor is developing nicely


they get very good in the 4 or so year point


----------



## bpegler




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL#2 and my favorite girl keeping me company.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chico


----------



## tacket

RASCC - DIC16










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

A slight break in the weather let me enjoy an HUHC while removing some snow from our walkway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Hot black tea and José Piedras courtesy of @UBC03....dang is cold down here!!!! We will have a bunch of dead iguanas tomorrow morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> Hot black tea and José Piedras courtesy of @UBC03....dang is cold down here!!!! We will have a bunch of dead iguanas tomorrow morning.


Guy In Florida Loads Car With Frozen Iguanas, They Warm Up, Come Back To Life, Cause Car Accident

Only in Florida.

With the abnormally cold temps, iguanas are freezing in the Sunshine state, and falling out of trees. Because of this, a man from Central America who now lives in Florida had quite the surprise recently.

More from NPR:

And in Central America, iguana is a delicacy. It's something - they're actually farmed for food. So this gentleman just thought, wow, I just have a bunch of protein here. He's on Key Biscayne. He's sort of picking up all these iguanas that appear to be dead on the road that had fallen out of trees. They turned gray and were not moving at all and very cold to the touch.

And he put them into his vehicle. He's loading them up like he was stocking up for a big barbecue. When they went back into the vehicle, the vehicle warmed up, and those iguanas started coming back to life. And all of a sudden, they started getting up and running around in the car, and it caused an accident.

DON'T PUT FROZEN IGUANAS IN YOUR CAR AND GO DRIVING. THEY COME BACK TO LIFE.

THAT'S ALL. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## MattT

DON’T PUT FROZEN IGUANAS IN YOUR CAR AND GO DRIVING. THEY COME BACK TO LIFE

Words to live by right there... That's hilarious. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Too damn cold to smoke outside!:vs_mad:


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Too damn cold to smoke outside!:vs_mad:


You need a pair of gloves, Brother?


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Plpc


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> You need a pair of gloves, Brother?


You have been too generous already bro.
We got hook up this summer.
I owe ya big time!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Warming up the Lincoln .
Gonna put her back in the garage.
As soon as i finish this Bolivar.
Wouldn't want her to catch a cold its 8 Degrees outside.:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
Please stay safe and warm!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

zcziggy said:


> Hot black tea and José Piedras courtesy of @UBC03....dang is cold down here!!!! We will have a bunch of dead iguanas tomorrow morning.


Not bad for a dollar a piece. Think I bought 100 for 110$.. they've gone up in the last few years. Think I bought around 300 of em in a few months time. Great to hand out at golf.

Not exactly a sit and contemplate life cigar, but they have their niche.

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## haegejc

HUHC for my afternoon snack!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Not bad for a dollar a piece. Think I bought 100 for 110$.. they've gone up in the last few years. Think I bought around 300 of em in a few months time. Great to hand out at golf.
> 
> Not exactly a sit and contemplate life cigar, but they have their niche.
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


i actually sat and contemplated life...realized that i better be careful with cc's or will get hooked :smile2:


----------



## Olecharlie

A little action from @CgarDann. Partagas always a favorite, thanks bro!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning. Starting my day with this guy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Burned this Partagas short just before sun rise.
Man what a great Farkin Seegar!
I wonder if its the power of suggestion.
Because it was the last one in the box. :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
Have a blessed day!:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

I'll join in the Parti party









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> I'll join in the Parti party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Your not only good looking.
You got class! :vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your not only good looking.
> You got class! :vs_cool:


It's the twin turbo one but I would trade you for the Lincoln :vs_cool:

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## haegejc

H.Upmann Royal Robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> It's the twin turbo one but I would trade you for the Lincoln :vs_cool:
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


I'm thinking about it. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Gonna hit the mid 40;s here in the North East.
PSD#6 Warming up the Lincoln.
I really wanna go for a ride.
But up here they throw salt around like its free.
Supposed to rain Sat and Sun that would be nice.
Peace to all enjoy the weekend,:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Chico


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
We dodged a big bullet here.
Temps in the 40's for the next week.
And rain all day today.
That will put us at the end of Jan.
How bad can Feb be :vs_laugh:
Trinidad Vigia keeping me company.
Thank you Jesus for this blessing.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F!
> Gonna hit the mid 40;s here in the North East.
> PSD#6 Warming up the Lincoln.
> I really wanna go for a ride.
> But up here they throw salt around like its free.
> Supposed to rain Sat and Sun that would be nice.
> Peace to all enjoy the weekend,:vs_cool:


That is a sweet ride brother









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> That is a sweet ride brother :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random capitalization courtesy of gboard


Thanks Bro! 
Enjoy the SEEGAR!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

First time having a Por Larranaga Picadores.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Upmann 2 I almost forgot to take a pic


----------



## CgarDann

Loving this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta run a few errands.
Trinidad Vigia to keep me company.
All the snow is gone as well as the salt covered roadways.
Gonna be mid 30's or so all week.
Enjoy your Sunday GOD'S Day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Tony, you have such exquisite taste.


----------



## norc47




----------



## GOT14U

Figured since I was making Cuban Sammie's might as well fire up a punch punch...I believe this is about 4-5 yrs old.























Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## PTAaron

Fired up this bad boy that @asmartbull sent me back in 2017 - fantastic smoke!


----------



## MattT

GOT14U said:


> Figured since I was making Cuban Sammie's might as well fire up a punch punch...I believe this is about 4-5 yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Sammies look good man! Love those.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

GOT14U said:


> Figured since I was making Cuban Sammie's might as well fire up a punch punch...I believe this is about 4-5 yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


Oh yeah, Cuban sammich, Cuban Rum, Cuban cigars, Wahoo!


----------



## GOT14U

Olecharlie said:


> Oh yeah, Cuban sammich, Cuban Rum, Cuban cigars, Wahoo!


Almost the trifecta but no Cuban Rum....just SoCo and rockstar

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I finally out to my local cigar lounge. I bought a Fuente Queen B, but my buddy and I smoked a pair of RA Gigantes. Another fantastic cigar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Tony, you have such exquisite taste.
> 
> View attachment 268682


:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
I didn't get a chance to go out yesterday.
But i am leaving in an hour or so.
Just wanted to say good morning.
Peace to all! :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Mag 46 from last night with a few fingers of Weller!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

In the man cave about to do a little copper work for... things...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 while restoring a pair of Vintage brushes.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vigia


----------



## MattT

A little something prior to going in the hot tub on this chilly Michigan night.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

PCE to follow PLPC earlier


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Rass SS sounds like a car :vs_laugh:
Making a run for bagels not quite light out yet.
But the temps have been awesome.
Have a blessed day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

awk6898 said:


> In the man cave about to do a little copper work for... things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Looks like good pairing to me &#128521;


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Dessert! :vs_cool:_


----------



## Rondo

Sig II


----------



## norc47

Another Cohiba


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Connoisseur 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Winding down long day.
Arrogant Bastard Ale and a Partagas Short.
Nite- Nite :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Peace to all!:vs_cool:_


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #3, still one of my favorite of favorites after all these years!


----------



## WABOOM

SOM ABR 17. Fantastic. These have been super consistent and extremely good so far. Cedar, floral and tangy leather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakfast of Champions.:vs_laugh:
Enjoy the weekend.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie PE Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Delicias


----------



## Rondo

Sig IV


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Series D no.4 after my chores!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'11 SCdlH La Fuerza


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD"S day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Rd 2. Bolivar - Coronas Junior










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## greypilgrim76

Howdy, all! Long time no post, but I'm excited to post in the Cubano thread for the first time! I haven't been smoking much here in Indiana because it's cold, but today, it's nice outside, and I also got my letter from the provost on Friday granting me tenure and promotion, so I decided to celebrate this afternoon with a good Scotch and my first Cubano, a much-appreciated gift from @curmudgeonista. (I promised myself I'd save the first one for this particular special occasion.)









Gotta say, if all Cubans are this good, I'd better take out a second mortgage to buy some boxes!  I was expecting a strong cigar that might push my tolerance, but instead, I got a delicious, creamy, earthy stick that's both mild and flavorful. It ended up being the perfect celebration stick, paired with a snifter of Classic Laddie. I'll definitely have to get some more of these once my pay raise kicks in this August!

Sadly, it's gonna get cold again, so I probably won't have much interesting to post for a while, but I just wanted to poke my head in and say hi. I still nose around the forums every few days, but with no smoking going on, and the normal semester craziness in full swing, I haven't had much time to post.

Hope everyone's doing well!

-gp


----------



## UBC03

greypilgrim76 said:


> Howdy, all! Long time no post, but I'm excited to post in the Cubano thread for the first time! I haven't been smoking much here in Indiana because it's cold, but today, it's nice outside, and I also got my letter from the provost on Friday granting me tenure and promotion, so I decided to celebrate this afternoon with a good Scotch and my first Cubano, a much-appreciated gift from @curmudgeonista. (I promised myself I'd save the first one for this particular special occasion.)
> 
> View attachment 269282
> 
> 
> Gotta say, if all Cubans are this good, I'd better take out a second mortgage to buy some boxes!  I was expecting a strong cigar that might push my tolerance, but instead, I got a delicious, creamy, earthy stick that's both mild and flavorful. It ended up being the perfect celebration stick, paired with a snifter of Classic Laddie. I'll definitely have to get some more of these once my pay raise kicks in this August!
> 
> Sadly, it's gonna get cold again, so I probably won't have much interesting to post for a while, but I just wanted to poke my head in and say hi. I still nose around the forums every few days, but with no smoking going on, and the normal semester craziness in full swing, I haven't had much time to post.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> -gp


Welcome to the dark side bro..

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Bird-Dog

greypilgrim76 said:


> ...got my letter from the provost on Friday granting me tenure and promotion, so I decided to celebrate this afternoon with a good Scotch and my first Cubano,


Wow! That's huge; tenure and promotion. Congratulations Prof!


----------



## greypilgrim76

curmudgeonista said:


> Wow! That's huge; tenure and promotion. Congratulations Prof!


Thanks, man! Yeah, I was trying to explain to someone yesterday what a big deal it is in academia, but it's hard, because it's not something that translates well to other professions. At least now, if I lose my job, it's gotta be my fault!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

greypilgrim76 said:


> Thanks, man! Yeah, I was trying to explain to someone yesterday what a big deal it is in academia, but it's hard, because it's not something that translates well to other professions. At least now, if I lose my job, it's gotta be my fault!


Easy to explain...it's like the difference between being a casual and being union.


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday









And today









Gotta admit....These are starting to get addicting :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

greypilgrim76 said:


> Howdy, all! Long time no post, but I'm excited to post in the Cubano thread for the first time! I haven't been smoking much here in Indiana because it's cold, but today, it's nice outside, and I also got my letter from the provost on Friday granting me tenure and promotion, so I decided to celebrate this afternoon with a good Scotch and my first Cubano, a much-appreciated gift from @curmudgeonista. (I promised myself I'd save the first one for this particular special occasion.)
> 
> View attachment 269282
> 
> 
> Gotta say, if all Cubans are this good, I'd better take out a second mortgage to buy some boxes!  I was expecting a strong cigar that might push my tolerance, but instead, I got a delicious, creamy, earthy stick that's both mild and flavorful. It ended up being the perfect celebration stick, paired with a snifter of Classic Laddie. I'll definitely have to get some more of these once my pay raise kicks in this August!
> 
> Sadly, it's gonna get cold again, so I probably won't have much interesting to post for a while, but I just wanted to poke my head in and say hi. I still nose around the forums every few days, but with no smoking going on, and the normal semester craziness in full swing, I haven't had much time to post.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> -gp


pm me your addy...so i can send a congrats card of course...


----------



## Scap

So I got all these Habanos, but I'm a pipe smoker, now.
Didn't know what to do, so here goes.

Connie #1 from 2015.








For those that don't know my sense of humor, I'm not smoking this stick in a corn cob pipe.

I went and grabbed one of my briars! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> So I got all these Habanos, but I'm a pipe smoker, now.
> Didn't know what to do, so here goes.:vs_laugh:


Which reminds me, don't forget to save your cap clippings to send to a certain someone who really doesn't seem to like pipes but won't just quit them because he constantly needs something to bitch about. Maybe he can add the clippings to his "super-blend" of all the stuff he didn't like (because everyone knows if you put it all together it'll be better). :vs_OMG:


----------



## Scap

curmudgeonista said:


> Which reminds me, don't forget to save your cap clippings to send to a certain someone who really doesn't seem to like pipes but won't just quit them because he constantly needs something to bitch about. Maybe he can add the clippings to his "super-blend" of all the stuff he didn't like (because everyone knows if you put it all together it'll be better). :vs_OMG:


He'd bitch if I sent him a new rope to hang himself with...
:grin2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Coronitas en Cedro


----------



## Rondo

I think @greypilgrim76 needs his full address on the Pin Map. 
All those in favor...


----------



## greypilgrim76

Rondo said:


> I think @greypilgrim76 needs his full address on the Pin Map.
> All those in favor...


I can remember the old days when just having it in your profile was enough... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

pwned


----------



## Rondo

Some jealous Mod must have erased it. 
Even with my glasses on...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

greypilgrim76 said:


> I can remember the old days when just having it in your profile was enough... :vs_laugh:


Many congrats!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Easy to explain...it's like the difference between being a casual and being union.


That's not true anymore.
The Union guy is the first to go.
They hire two casuals as you call them for one union. :frown2:


----------



## BobP

Enjoying the JL2.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's not true anymore.
> 
> The Union guy is the first to go.
> 
> The hire two casuals as you call them for one union. :frown2:


Not true in the ILWU...those guys die in their jobs. My best friend worked the casual hall for 15 years before he got pulled up. Now he's on for 3, off for 4 and paid for 40. Living the good life at $85 an hour. Casuals are just used grunt work, or when members take vacation time or just decide they don't want to work that day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Not true in the ILWU...those guys die in their jobs. My best friend worked the casual hall for 15 years before he got pulled up. Now he's on for 3, off for 4 and paid for 40. Living the good life at $85 an hour. Casuals are just used grunt work, or when members take vacation time or just decide they don't want to work that day.


$85 an hour in southern California is like minimum wage.:vs_laugh:
I don't know squat about your friend of a friends union.
But i do know this.
The sentiment that surrounds union workers is all bad.
That is why neither political party really supports them.
If your buddy is getting that deal.
He must be related to someone up high or real fortunate.
My union is constantly selling us out to contractors.
Hell just last month i was at the hall paying my dues for the year.
Like i do every Jan so i can write them off on my taxes.
There is a man behind me filling out forms to get in.
He speaks no English, they sold him a book.
While good men are sitting on the bench. :frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn near 50 today gotta put my girl away peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Not a friend of a friend....my best friend since I was 14. He's a crane operator. Even with a father-in-law who was a crane operator for 30 years and retired at $115/hr, he still had to struggle as a casual for 15 years.....but it all finally paid off.

The really sick part is his 3 on : 4 off schedule.

The way they work it is insane:

Crane operators don't work more than 4 hours. They work as partners each taking a 4 hour shift but both get paid for 8 each.

They really work the system by doing this 4 on/ 4 off twice a day for 2 days. Under contract terms the second 4 on/4 off is considered overtime as they are being paid for a second full shift within 24hrs.

This equates to a 40 hr work week being stuffed into 3 consecutive days and 16 of those hours are paid as time and a half with only 20 of those hours actually spent behind the stick.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.la...-dockworker-pay-20150301-story.html?_amp=true


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Do you have any idea.
How many jobs those cranes and containers took away from men.
The longshoreman union was a union back in the day.
When every piece was unloaded by hand.
Many friends and family members lost their jobs.
On the Brooklyn piers and docks across Manhattan as well as the rest of the five boro's.
Don't worry soon they will find away to get rid of whom ever is left.
Me thinks a robot Nobody is fire proof.:vs_cool:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Oh, I'm very well aware. It used to be hands, pulleys and nets.

"Modernization" has been the antithesis of the proletarian since the beginning of man. No job is safe from the freight train of evolution. Hell, Elon Musk is on his way to shutting down the Teamsters with his self driving trucks. The Teamsters!!!!! Once the most powerful union in the U.S. We are all just one invention away from forced retirement.

Oh well.....we could complain, but who the hell would listen....the damn complaint department is answered by an automated system that puts you in a loop for 20 minutes before finally transferring your call to "Mike", who's accent is so thick you only understand every other word, and "Mike" just keeps telling you to reboot your computer even though you called because your washing machine is on the fritz and supposedly still under warranty.

To hell with it....Stay Calm and Smoke 'Em if You Got 'Em...

Back to your regularly scheduled cigar pron:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Double Edmundo


----------



## tacket

El Principe - MAR17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Cheap and quick earlier









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## Drez_

Epicure No 2 and a rough prototype for my little nubber tool idea. Overcast, great 70 degree weather. Enjoying it before the rain hits.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally a decent cigar/ dog walk afternoon. 

Just an HUHC but it was delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Still one of my favorite CC. Montecristo Open Regata.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Still one of my favorite CC. Montecristo Open Regata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very underrated IMHO.
Great value :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The weather is phenomenal for this time of year.
Smoke em if you got em.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 Robaina Unicos - A very generous gift from @avitti. Thanks Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
Bolivar Royal coronas on deck.


----------



## Bigjohn

Spent some great time with @kacey yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bigjohn said:


> Spent some great time with @kacey yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic glad you guys got together and had a great time.
:vs_cool:
Wrong section though you might wanna share it where everyone can see it.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigjohn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice pic glad you guys got together and had a great time.
> 
> :vs_cool:
> 
> Wrong section though you might wanna share it where everyone can see it.:vs_laugh:


My Tapatalk is freaking out, I originally posted in a different section, these aren't even habanos lol
I will repost, thanks for catching it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bigjohn said:


> My Tapatalk is freaking out, I originally posted in a different section, these aren't even habanos lol
> I will repost, thanks for catching it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Ugh. Schwepp's reminds me of having the flu as a kid.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Ugh. Schwepp's reminds me of having the flu as a kid.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Yes Ginger Ale does that to me.
But this is Seltzer.
:vs_cool:
Too early for beer or bourbon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Couple of friends dropped in.
Jimmy blew a brake line on his SS Camaro.
Its Miller time.:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very underrated IMHO.
> 
> Great value :vs_cool:


I will have to try one. I've been hesitant to buy the Open Montecristo cigars with 20 sticks and no reference. Now I have two.

For me another crack stick as it was colder and more windy today. Though single digits for Saturday and snow for 8/10 day forecast.

You would think that it's February or something!

Have I said how much I miss my hot tub. Life hasn't been the same. Sure I have a great dog, but I miss that hot water for hours. It's plus I smoke far few cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #5 with a cup of tea...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> I will have to try one. I've been hesitant to buy the Open Montecristo cigars with 20 sticks and no reference. Now I have two.
> 
> For me another crack stick as it was colder and more windy today. Though single digits for Saturday and snow for 8/10 day forecast.
> 
> You would think that it's February or something!
> 
> Have I said how much I miss my hot tub. Life hasn't been the same. Sure I have a great dog, but I miss that hot water for hours. It's plus I smoke far few cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We really can't complain its one of the mildest i can remember! Peace bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Partagas serie d no 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

curmudgeonista said:


> Monte #5 with a cup of tea...
> 
> View attachment 269546


That's one of the coolest coffee cups I've ever seen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wheels Up said:


> That's one of the coolest coffee cups I've ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's about worn off now. That was two presidents ago... and first term, at that!


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I will have to try one. I've been hesitant to buy the Open Montecristo cigars with 20 sticks and no reference. Now I have two.
> 
> For me another crack stick as it was colder and more windy today. Though single digits for Saturday and snow for 8/10 day forecast.
> 
> You would think that it's February or something!
> 
> Have I said how much I miss my hot tub. Life hasn't been the same. Sure I have a great dog, but I miss that hot water for hours. It's plus I smoke far few cigars.


I wondered what happened to the hot tub. Hope you're getting some piping in.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Epi#1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still nice out getting a bit cold.:vs_cool:
Gonna finish this up and kick everybody out.
Partagas Short Gin Martini dry shaken not stirred.:vs_laugh:
In honor of Mr Douglas.
R.I.P.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 Bacon cream cheese and tomato on a salted bagel.
This is one of my all time favorite ethnic foods.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Habaneros, mmm-mmm good!


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#6 Bacon cream cheese and tomato on a salted bagel.
> This is one of my all time favorite ethnic foods.
> Peace to all.:vs_cool:


Tony, that's a great-looking bagel-and I can see from your photos you're a bagel maven. The ripe tomatoes are mouthwatering but the bacon cream cheese, though delicious, does somewhat negate the "ethnic" purity of the experience LOL.:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Tony, that's a great-looking bagel-and I can see from your photos you're a bagel maven. The ripe tomatoes are mouthwatering but the bacon cream cheese, though delicious, does somewhat negate the "ethnic" purity of the experience LOL.:wink2:


Its not my recipe if you look in the food section.
I posted the origin of this dish.
Every time i make it i am transported back in time.
Like the food critic in the movie.
Ratatouille :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

Aristocrats








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Parti with some age on it for the hot tub this evening.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

Cold and wet last night.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nothing to complain about here.
Headed to Brooklyn for the weekend.
A little rain is all.
Trinidad Vigía to keep me company.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Epicure No1 to start the day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nothing to complain about here.
> Headed to Brooklyn for the weekend.
> A little rain is all.
> Trinidad Vigía to keep me company.
> Peace to all! :vs_cool:


Look out for the wind this afternoon....Just started here and they're say 50-60mph gusts......I think I'll have to go into my shop for a smoke instead of fighting it.


----------



## Bird-Dog

A Short coffee break...


----------



## Barry12321

Huhc


----------



## Bird-Dog

Abusing a PLPC...


----------



## Scap

Not abusing a Lusi....good thing she's not named Alice. I'd send her to the moon. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The best part about being in Brooklyn on a Saturday morning.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

When salmon become endangered, I’ll know why.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinidad Vigia on the way to the Pork Store.
Its Viagra for the taste buds! :vs_laugh:
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Tapados


----------



## UBC03

Lil Chico









Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> Lil Chico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Wow i just noticed the band is upside down :vs_laugh:
Can't beat that Cuban quality control.:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting ready to go for a ride in the Riv.
All systems go.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow i just noticed the band is upside down :vs_laugh:
> 
> Can't beat that Cuban quality control.:grin2:


That was me.. it was easier to put it back on than explain what I was smoking and why there was no band. They're in that stupid cello and it slid off.. So I just put it back on walking out the door. Of course with with my lack of detail I never noticed.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## ForMud

So nice to smoke outside....For being February and all.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForMud said:


> So nice to smoke outside....For being February and all.
> 
> View attachment 269948


Amen my brother Amen.:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Superiores, ULA MAY 15. Really hitting the spot.


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 - My oldest and dearest friend on the Darkside.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Royal corona


----------



## msmith1986

Tapados on VHerf last night, and Coronitas en Cedro tonight before a pipe before bed.














TripleCapped.com


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

BPC w/ a cuppa tea...


----------



## Bird-Dog

PMF that will likely wrap up a 4 cigar day...


----------



## lex61

curmudgeonista said:


> PMF that will likely wrap up a 4 cigar day...
> 
> View attachment 270090


Likely?


----------



## Bird-Dog

lex61 said:


> Likely?


Who'm I kidding. It'll be a 5 cigar day. Latched onto watching _Network_ again. In a few minutes I'll be lighting up an HUPC and leaning out the window yelling _"I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not gonna' take this anymore!"









_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 at 5 a.m
While working on the Klenzo.
Peace to all!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Aristocrat for my (deferred) mid-morning coffee break...


----------



## Bird-Dog

El Principe


----------



## Bird-Dog

Home a little early from my monthly poker league tourney - finished 5th. Ready for a Vegueros Tapados, a Red Rock, and a few leftover wings.


----------



## WABOOM

HU Petite Corona, MEG MAY 16.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Another 6 for me.
They are all i seem to smoke these days.
They are great ROTT.
And on sale you just can't beat the price.
God be with you.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Nearly 5 years since the initial recall, BMW finally replaced my passenger airbag today. Parti Short and some crappy "customer service lounge" coffee to celebrate!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pce


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Habanero


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 RyJ Exhibicion No.3 - Finally cracked the box after sitting on it a few years. Well worth the wait.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A nice custom on the way in.
Thanks Harry!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> Partagas Coronas Gordas Anejados
> 
> View attachment 270390


How are those I kinda regret not getting them when they were on sale a few months ago


----------



## Bird-Dog

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> How are those I kinda regret not getting them when they were on sale a few months ago


It's a good cigar, but on-sale is the only way to go. Not worth double the price of a Mag46.

Next up, dropping down the $$$ ladder considerably with a RyJ Regalias de Londres and Ovaltine... you'll get a handful of these for the cost of that one PCGA, and still have a darn good cigar... or five!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

curmudgeonista said:


> It's a good cigar, but on-sale is the only way to go. Not worth double or more at list prices the cost of a Mag46.
> 
> Next up, dropping down the $$$ ladder considerably with a RyJ Regalias de Londres and Ovaltine... you'll get a handful of these for the cost of that one PCGA, and still have a darn good cigar... or five!
> 
> View attachment 270394


Cool thanks I might have to snatch them up next time I see them on sale


----------



## haegejc

Good Morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace to all!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Coronations & coffee for breakfast...


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas.
Picture inspired by @TonyBrooklyn . 
I finally got a set of "year of manufacture" plates for the Mercury. We can register vintage plates here in Minnesota. It will really bring my car to another place in time!


----------



## haegejc

Trinidad - Reyes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Quint Petit while hanging drywall today








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 pce


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning peace to all!


$3.79 for regular????? damn!!!!!!! :frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> $3.79 for regular????? damn!!!!!!! :frown2:


That station has been closed for years.
They keep opening it for a couple of weeks.
As a convenience store then again it closes.
They never changed the sign.
The owner went to jail for robbing the state lottery proceeds.
Very observant.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Mananitas.
> Picture inspired by @TonyBrooklyn .
> I finally got a set of "year of manufacture" plates for the Mercury. We can register vintage plates here in Minnesota. It will really bring my car to another place in time!


Yes that is a nice touch.
The hard part is finding a nice enough set.
Looks like you got that covered enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got some nieces and nephews coming over.
For yesterdays Valentines day candy.
Better get this in now.
Peace to all.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Mananitas.
> Picture inspired by @TonyBrooklyn .
> I finally got a set of "year of manufacture" plates for the Mercury. We can register vintage plates here in Minnesota. It will really bring my car to another place in time!


 @WABOOM
And you have inspired me my friend.
Just placed an order for some Mananitas.
I am a sucker for sales.
Your picture pushed me down the slope.:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

I think you will not regret it.


----------



## UBC03

WABOOM said:


> I think you will not regret it.


I love em. But I wish they didn't come in 16s. Something in the back of my head makes me think I'm getting screwed. I know I'm not but I can't shake it.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## greasemonger

S L R courtesy of @Rondo Smoking great brother, I appreciate it greatly!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Perlas


----------



## haegejc

HUHC early this morning. 









And a Partagas Presidentes to cap off my day! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4 - first from a 3x5 dated 2015 - these'll do quite nicely...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents, Trinidad Vigía.
On this beautiful Sunday GOD'S Day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

Out walking the dogs this morning...&#8230;


----------



## Scap

Picadores


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## Scap

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


Looks big as a barge in that pic.


----------



## norc47

Monte #2 with a slight crack in the wrapper.


----------



## WABOOM

OTL JUL 16


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


I see these on here and always wonder where do they come from are they rolled in a lcdh


----------



## bpegler

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I see these on here and always wonder where do they come from are they rolled in a lcdh


Reynaldo rolls in the Hotel Conde de Villanueva LCdH. Located in Old Havana.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Trinidad Vigía Redux on this beautiful day.
Don't let the misses drag ya around to too many sales.:vs_laugh:
Enjoy this fine presidents day .
And smoke a cigar after all it is Georges birthday.:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

From last night pre hot tub.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo rolls in the Hotel Conde de Villanueva LCdH. Located in Old Havana.


Cool thanks I've been wondering that for the longest lol


----------



## bpegler

J-O EL BHK 56:


----------



## haegejc

HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Double Edmundo - Worked on the draw from both ends pre-light, but will still need a little more help once it steams up a bit.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Double Edmundo - Worked on the draw from both ends pre-light, but will still need a little more help once it steams up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 270752


I smoked one yesterday afternoon. While driving my girlfriend back home to Poughkeepsie.
I gotta say it was one enjoyable Seegar.
Draw was fine just the wrapper wanted to unravel.
I attributed that to the 55%-59% R'H i store them at.
And smoking in the truck with it half out the window.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nothing beats a Seegar and a brew after some BBQ.:vs_cool:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nothing beats a Seegar and a brew after some BBQ.:vs_cool:


Wow...when did they start putting the Bastard in a can. All I ever get are the bottles. Of course, I'm lucky enough to live right up the road from the Stone Brewery. I usually just grab a couple growlers when I'm in their neck of the woods.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Wow...when did they start putting the Bastard in a can. All I ever get are the bottles. Of course, I'm lucky enough to live right up the road from the Stone Brewery. I usually just grab a couple growlers when I'm in their neck of the woods.


Been to the Brewery many times.
My Mother and Brother used to live in San Diego R.I.P.
Great bunch of folks they treated us like royalty.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Wow...when did they start putting the Bastard in a can. All I ever get are the bottles. Of course, I'm lucky enough to live right up the road from the Stone Brewery. I usually just grab a couple growlers when I'm in their neck of the woods.


Almost forgot that is my picture on the can.
when i was younger and still had horns.

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sancho Panza Non Plus


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Petit corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful sunny day.
Trinidad Vigia while on my way.:vs_laugh:

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Killer ash for a Cuban great smoke!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Killer ash for a Cuban great smoke!:vs_cool:


that's a scary looking pair of scissors...:smile2:


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> that's a scary looking pair of scissors...:smile2:


Based on the preceding photos, I think Tony @TonyBrooklyn uses them to cut his nails.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> that's a scary looking pair of scissors...:smile2:





Piper said:


> Based on the preceding photos, I think Tony @TonyBrooklyn uses them to cut his nails.:vs_laugh:


Actually i do circumcisions as a side gig.

:vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler




----------



## zcziggy

Por Larranaga, courtesy of @UBC03. Thanks!!


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4... Delivering the goods old-school. This one is my new "best cigar so far this year".


----------



## Barry12321

Erdm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakfast of champions.:vs_laugh:
All the best!
Tony :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Plpc


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza. Only 2nd ever Cuban to smoke. Pretty good. Better than the Bolivar I had last night, in my opinion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Unable to post pictures all day.
SLR SERIE A and a round for the boys
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Hupc


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Cracked a fresh box of PMF's, 2018's this time. Not bad for a relatively young cigar.

Oh, and the rain, rain has gone away! (will come again another day)


----------



## TX Cigar

H Upmann with some Johhny Walker.


----------



## BobP

Not sure why this went sideways.


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Romeo No.2 - Not awful, not really memorable either. Okay as a Friday night warm-up round.


----------



## the camaro show

Had this yesterday in Charlie’s honor just a short one since it was so cold I’ll have something good and longer soon. First Trinidad really liked the flavor but had a tight draw.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Back to the well. Monte #4 with a major dimple. Didn't think it was going to draw until I realized the nib was cover almost the entire cut and dug it out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@curmudgeonista On the contrary.
I love dimpled cigars.
They are the true sign of a master roller.
I am smoking one right now,
The draw is to die for. 
Smooth as the prom queens thighs. :vs_laugh:
And the burn exquisite and that is in a moving vehicle with the window open.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @*curmudgeonista* On the contrary.
> I love dimpled cigars.
> They are the true sign of a master roller.
> I am smoking one right now,
> The draw is to die for.
> Smooth as the prom queens thighs. :vs_laugh:
> And the burn exquisite and that is in a moving vehicle with the window open.:vs_cool:


Yes dimples are a good sign. This one was great... once I realized it was there. On first draw there was still a nugget of tobacco in the dimple like a stopper in a bottle (I called it a "nib"), in this case large enough to cover nearly the entire end-cut and preventing it from drawing even a little. Once removed it drew like a champ.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Delicias


----------



## TX Cigar

@fastcarxs-; same thing I believe. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

TX Cigar said:


> @fastcarxs-; same thing I believe. Pretty good so far.


Yea they're not so bad especially for the price


----------



## UBC03

Finishing off a ten hour binge watch of Hunters on prime with this '10 HU. Incredible cigar. I'm not usually a nubber but I broke out the Modus for this one.









Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday God's Day.
Gonna hit the mid 50's here in the north east next couple of days.
Looks like winter missed us this year.
Thank you Jesus for this blessing.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Sunday God's Day.
> 
> Gonna hit the mid 50's here in the north east next couple of days.
> 
> Looks like winter missed us this year.
> 
> Thank you Jesus for this blessing.
> 
> Peace to all! :vs_cool:


I don't count winter gone until mid April. I've trout fished in white outs before.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Kidvegas

Corona Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Fonseca no 1 in the high 50s beautiful sunny Brooklyn afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Laid Charlie to rest yesterday and thought this was a deserving stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
And another fine morning it is.
Gonna hit 60 or so Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Petit Churchill firing on all cylinders plus it's got a huge dimple


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Petit Churchill firing on all cylinders plus it's got a huge dimple


Yep!
And nothing beats dimples in my book.
There Great!
In both women and cigars!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally got a crack stick in. This has been the Winter of passing rhinovirus back and forth. Not great for enjoying the leaf. I hope this Winter ends sooner than later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> Finally got a crack stick in. This has been the Winter of passing rhinovirus back and forth. Not great for enjoying the leaf. I hope this Winter ends sooner than later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Winter is here?:vs_laugh:
Gotta be the mildest i can remember.
So mild i hardly noticed it :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Petit Royales


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trinidad Vigia while polishing and detailing a 1930's Klenzo.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 psd4


----------



## Champagne InHand

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Winter is here?:vs_laugh:
> 
> Gotta be the mildest i can remember.
> 
> So mild i hardly noticed it :vs_cool:


We are winning the battle of the lake snow in Rochester. Usually Syracuse then Buffalo beat us but not this year. All yo-yoed from teens to 50. Literally it's snowing 1-3" tonight, we have had at least 4 ice storms since the end of October.

Yes it's been more temperate but just a roller coaster. We have had so much snow that melted some or froze hard to form tundra.

Yes just 80-some inches thus far, when 140+ inches is usually an annual tragedy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Pce


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> '16 psd4
> 
> View attachment 271400





curmudgeonista said:


> Pce
> 
> View attachment 271404


I always knew you where a closet Party Whore!:wink2::vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> We are winning the battle of the lake snow in Rochester. Usually Syracuse then Buffalo beat us but not this year. All yo-yoed from teens to 50. Literally it's snowing 1-3" tonight, we have had at least 4 ice storms since the end of October.
> 
> Yes it's been more temperate but just a roller coaster. We have had so much snow that melted some or froze hard to form tundra.
> 
> Yes just 80-some inches thus far, when 140+ inches is usually an annual tragedy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay strong my friend the worst is over methinks!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Tapados. I am consistently impressed by these.


----------



## ForMud

Jumped the gun on this......Needs some more rest


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ForMud said:


> Jumped the gun on this......Needs some more rest
> 
> View attachment 271440


I gotta get the hell outta here!
I am surrounded by Party Whores! :vs_laugh::wink2::grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oh well if ya can't beat em join em!:grin2:


----------



## MattT

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Oh well if ya can't beat em join em!:grin2:


If I had one, I'd be right there with you guys. It's been years since I've enjoyed a PSD4. Gotta step up my CC game.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Might as well join the party with a short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Trini V with all the trimmings.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

ARG ENE 14


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> Trini V with all the trimmings.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


no capers or onion?

noob....


----------



## Wheels Up

Having a lovely Bolivar, courtesy of a sketchy fella up north. It's a small enough RG that I used this lighter I picked up from the RyJ factory in Havana.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

PMF


----------



## Bird-Dog

Shorts...


----------



## ForMud

Must be something in the air today...&#8230;.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Keepin' the Parti going with a CG Anejados...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Shorts...
> 
> View attachment 271542





ForMud said:


> Must be something in the air today...&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 271574





curmudgeonista said:


> Keepin' the Parti going with a CG Anejados...
> 
> View attachment 271584


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
I am Surrounded :grin2:>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:
Peace to all!
Take that you Party Whores.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Petit Tubos...


----------



## haegejc

HU Con No. 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just doing the same thing :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

M2


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Small club coronas


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

BBF and earlier HUHC.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Plpc with a badly cracked wrapper hopefully it holds up


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

The plpc was wayyyy too cracked so I figure why not smoke a crack stick


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna light up one of the recent arrivals soon.
Peace to all.
:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> View attachment 271734
> 
> 
> Plpc with a badly cracked wrapper hopefully it holds up


Pro tip:

If you don't have cigar glue.. ie. Modus glue

Pectin - I used to buy liquid because I'd loose the powder anyway. Gotta let it dry before you smoke.

Chapstick - regular ole chapstick unless you like the cherry stuff. Smear it on as you go.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Bird-Dog

Back to my wicked ways @Olecharlie...

RyJ Regalias de Londres on this sunny day...


----------



## Olecharlie

curmudgeonista said:


> Back to my wicked ways @Olecharlie...
> 
> RyJ Regalias de Londres on this sunny day...
> 
> View attachment 271790


Nice!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

UBC03 said:


> Pro tip:
> 
> If you don't have cigar glue.. ie. Modus glue
> 
> Pectin - I used to buy liquid because I'd loose the powder anyway. Gotta let it dry before you smoke.
> 
> Chapstick - regular ole chapstick unless you like the cherry stuff. Smear it on as you go.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I usually use the pectin but it was cracked really bad I had the cigar in my cup holder and dumb me forgot I had it there and accidentally put a can of soda on top of it and broke the whole side of the wrapper


----------



## UBC03

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I usually use the pectin but it was cracked really bad I had the cigar in my cup holder and dumb me forgot I had it there and accidentally put a can of soda on top of it and broke the whole side of the wrapper


Yea, something's are fubar'd beyond repair.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

UBC03 said:


> Yea, something's are fubar'd beyond repair.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Lol yea good thing it wasnt an expensive cigar


----------



## UBC03

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Lol yea good thing it wasnt an expensive cigar


Wait til you start smoking pipes and sit on one.. it's a sickening sound.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

UBC03 said:


> Wait til you start smoking pipes and sit on one.. it's a sickening sound.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Lol I can imagine that's gotta be a bad feeling


----------



## tacket

NOV09 Choix Supreme. Delicious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 RyJ Exhibicion No.3


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Psd4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Leaving for brunch in about a half hour waiting on some friends.
Sorry no pics i have not decided yet.
Something with long legs probably a Bolivar.
Just wanted to stop in and wish you all a great Sunday.
GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

More chores done. Time for my reward.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Chilling out on the front porch while the weather tries to decide if it's going to rain or just mist.


----------



## Hickorynut

This RASS from the "mudge stuffs you head first further down the rabbit hole" sampler pack.

Took a few jabs with the Modus...with it...sweet cedar, tang and a nice pepper zing are rewarding.

Thanks @curmudgeonista!
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty

RA Small Club Coronas These things are just delightful. This is my first one ever. So lovely.


----------



## Barry12321

RyJ Short Churchill.... mild with light flavors. First one ever... do the other RyJ "Churchills" (petit, wide, regular Churchill) have similar tasting notes as these?


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> This RASS from the "mudge stuffs you head first further down the rabbit hole" sampler pack.
> 
> Took a few jabs with the Modus...with it...sweet cedar, tang and a nice pepper zing are rewarding.
> 
> Thanks @curmudgeonista!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


TANG? Like the astronauts drink?

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> TANG? Like the astronauts drink?
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


My phone doesn't have a W apparently...lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> My phone doesn't have a W apparently...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Cool.. thought I missed that one on the flavor wheel.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Bird-Dog

BCJ


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Juan Lopez 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Salty said:


> RA Small Club Coronas These things are just delightful. This is my first one ever. So lovely.


You know i was tempted to pull the trigger with the last sale that just passed.
But quite frankly they are always hit or miss for me.
Glad you struck pay dirt.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
I trust everyone had a nice weekend.
Just reading the morning paper.:vs_laugh:
BBF to keep me company.
Peace to all!


----------



## Bird-Dog

BPC


----------



## TX Cigar

Compliments of @Heagejc. Awesome smoke.


----------



## Bird-Dog

PCE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1961 Cadillac and a Custom from a friend.
Thanks Jimmy!
That Car was my fathers he bought it the same year my sister Connie was born.
He traded in the 1959 he had bought the year i was born.
Its Jimmy's now we are taking it out have a great day all.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Vega whatever :vs_laugh: While putting the cars away.
The rains are coming spring is here.:vs_cool:
Thank you JESUS for this blessing Amen.


----------



## awk6898

BRE AGO 17 Connie #1









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Mananitas


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> Mananitas
> 
> View attachment 272048


So what are your thoughts Jack?
They taste mostly like Cuban Cigarette tobacco to me.
The one i smoked earlier gave me a hint of citrus on the back end.
They have no nose at all.
Rare for a Cuban even short filler smokes give off that barnyard scent.
Maybe they lost their legs at 5 years old.
The tobacco taste is strong but there are no other nuances present IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So what are your thoughts Jack?
> They taste mostly like Cuban Cigarette tobacco to me.
> The one i smoked earlier gave me a hint of citrus on the back end.
> They have no nose at all.
> Rare for a Cuban even short filler smokes give off that barnyard scent.
> Maybe they lost their legs at 5 years old.
> The tobacco taste is strong but there are no other nuances present IMHO.:vs_cool:


This one was the first from a 2017 tin I just opened, and it was pretty good, I guess. 
Just a quick afternoon filler while I worked on shipping.
So not something I was really concentrating on. 
But not something I expect a lot from either. 
Based on track record I do like the Tapados and Entrietiempos better, though.
(have yet to crack my first tin of the new Cetrofinos, so opinion on those is pending).


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #4


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> This one was the first from a 2017 tin I just opened, and it was pretty good, I guess.
> Just a quick afternoon filler while I worked on shipping.
> So not something I was really concentrating on.
> But not something I expect a lot from either.
> Based on track record I do like the Tapados and Entrietiempos better, though.
> (have yet to crack my first tin of the new Cetrofinos, so opinion on those is pending).


Yes i was not paying attention either. Lots of people and cars to move. And it was a lovely day.
That being said i have never been impressed by this Marca. Nor have those i have shared them with.
Just a mediocre cigar, But at these prices who can really complain.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

There that's better.
Top of the morning gents.
The Party Whore is back!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My dear friend Ralph is in from Lexington. Kentucky that is.
Went to the track some time back, Bought me a gift.
The glass and what's in it.
15 year old Pappy.
The least i could do is provide the cigar. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What the hell happened to the picture .
Wow that's really strange.
They must have took it down.
Must have been the aliens.
Or maybe the half naked girl in the background.:vs_laugh:
All joking aside the site has been doing crazy things.
Since we switched over.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## norc47

Mille Fleurs


----------



## Bird-Dog

Parti Shorts


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Sunny day.
Love this time of year.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Top of the morning gents. I dropped the ash while taking the pic...









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## haegejc

Earlier today. Parti Short. A first for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sam adams Boston Lager Ramon Allones superiores on deck. @the camaro show made me hungry


----------



## haegejc

curmudgeonista said:


> View attachment 272168


Don't tell anybody how good those are! SSSSSH!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

haegejc said:


> Don't tell anybody how good those are! SSSSSH!!


I know, right?

It was years after they were launched before I tried any of the Montecristo Opens. Everyone said they were going to be bland; too mild for anyone but golfers and other occasional smokers. Not so. At least not the Regatas. IDK about others in the line.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Oops! Almost forgot the pic. Best I can do now...

BRC from 2017 and really starting to hit its prime...









and a PMF nightcap...


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

Short while practicing for the casino


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Watching the Basil grow.
My old buddy BBF keeping me company.
Peace to all!


----------



## the camaro show

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sam adams Boston Lager Ramon Allones superiores on deck. @the camaro show made me hungry


Great combo!


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Corona Junior


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Watching the Basil grow.
> My old buddy BBF keeping me company.
> Peace to all!


tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, basil, balsamic vinegar...tasty :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

zcziggy said:


> tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, basil, balsamic vinegar...tasty :smile2:


_Fuhgeddaboudit_
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 Doing some work at the shop Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Alex custom, Pyramide summer '17. 
Cedar, sweetness, leather, floral, beeswax.


----------



## Rondo

Fundador from '11


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> With @mambo5


Hey bro whats your thoughts on those. I got a bunch from 2015 all duds Trying to figure if its because they came in cardboard.:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

Out stomping in the woods this morning with the dogs/cat


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

CoRo courtesy of @s1n3 n0m1n3 from the Round Robin Pass . This Cohiba is an excellent example. I've had several that were mediocre but this one has a nice and clean tangy/toasty profile. I wouldn't be disappointed if I spent money on these. Thank you


----------



## ForMud

Back out in the woods with a #4 this morning.


----------



## CgarDann

Enjoying this beautiful Sunday afternoon in Brooklyn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Bird-Dog

RGPC

View attachment 272474


----------



## Bird-Dog

Monte #5 nightcap


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a great day still in the 60's hit 75 this afternoon.
Hanging with the werewolves :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

'09 RyJ Exhibicion No.3


----------



## Wheels Up

curmudgeonista said:


> '09 RyJ Exhibicion No.3
> 
> View attachment 272554


I've never let a RyJ rest longer than three years, pretty happy with the results. Is aging 10+ years good on those, or do they get muted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wheels Up said:


> I've never let a RyJ rest longer than three years, pretty happy with the results. Is aging 10+ years good on those, or do they get muted?


These are very good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoked this while waiting for the mailman.
Vintage set of Revere wear with the copper bottoms.
Pre 68 made in Clinton Ill.
That's a hell of an ash for a cheapo let alone a Cuban.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

H.Upmann Robusto Anejados


----------



## haegejc

curmudgeonista said:


> H.Upmann Robusto Anejados
> 
> View attachment 272614


How was it Jack? I have several from a box split with a MES DIC 11 code.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a break after polishing my latest acquisitions.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Oiled 000# steel wool (completely saturated) will take those to next level.


----------



## Bird-Dog

haegejc said:


> How was it Jack? I have several from a box split with a MES DIC 11 code.


The only other Anejados I've smoked is the Partagas Corona Gorda, and I think I liked the Upmann better. Don't know the code, though; it was gifted to me w/o info.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WABOOM said:


> Oiled 000# steel wool (completely saturated) will take those to next level.


You will like this being a car guy.
I am going to take them to the shop.
And buff them with compound and a high speed buffer. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

curmudgeonista said:


> The only other Anejados I've smoked is the Partagas Corona Gorda, and I think I liked the Upmann better. Don't know the code, though; it was gifted to me w/o info.


I have a box in the air i love sales.:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Another beautiful afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel7734

Just lit up my first Cc Ryj churchill.


----------



## Bird-Dog

BCJ, just cracked a new box from 2017. Shaping up to be a good year!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Tired of fighting the zombies of the viral apocalypse.
Sat for a break....
Now back at it fighting zombies.

edit......not sure why the software wants to rotate my picture.....but it does.


----------



## haegejc

Good morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 Brooklyn Bagel with all the trimmings.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## awk6898

Went to BURN in Naples FL again last night.

Punch 48 and Siglo 2 for me
The wife had a PLPC and a HUPC
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

awk6898 said:


> Went to BURN in Naples FL again last night.
> 
> Punch 48 and Siglo 2 for me
> The wife had a PLPC and a HUPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


They gonna give you your own booth?

Sent from my bunker


----------



## awk6898

UBC03 said:


> They gonna give you your own booth?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


There's nothing like this back home. Gotta enjoy it while I have the chance! I'd love to have the cash to open a place like this. Dream business for sure.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

awk6898 said:


> Went to BURN in Naples FL again last night.
> 
> Punch 48 and Siglo 2 for me
> The wife had a PLPC and a HUPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


:wink2::vs_cool::grin2:
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForMud

awk6898 said:


> There's nothing like this back home. Gotta enjoy it while I have the chance! I'd love to have the cash to open a place like this. Dream business for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Could have sworn I saw one in Galena last time I was going by. :grin2:


----------



## ForMud

Great taste, great burn and draw.....What's not to like.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'15 Tapados


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank GOD its Friday.
Rainy day but that's just Fantastic.
Spring is here.
GOD BLESS us all!
Peace! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

RJ Petit Churchill. Delish!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Thank You JESUS for this blessing Amen!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

'14 Lusitania from a cab. Utterly delicious. First couple inches were pretty light as all churchills seem to be, but then 2nd third... was like waking a giant. Now it continues to build into pure bliss.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop these cheapos got a killer ash if your into that not much else to rave about.:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

What he said. . Back to the bottom of the tupper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A little appetizer from yesterday afternoon










And today's treat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Much better!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Haven't had a Crack Stick in a while but their always good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Compliments of @haegejc with a generous pour of Johnny Walker Red. Thanks again good sir.


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 PCE


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Cedros Deluxe #3, ARG ENE 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

A nice way to start the day...&#8230;


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Better than hand sanitizer and toilet paper!

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey bro whats your thoughts on those. I got a bunch from 2015 all duds Trying to figure if its because they came in cardboard.:vs_cool:


sorry was on vacation

these are 2018
the first two i smoked were within a week of receiving them and were great for the price with a few flavor transitions which i find rare for a cc in this price range

however, neither of us enjoyed the cigar last week


----------



## Gummy Jones

Olecharlie said:


> Good Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love your setup there brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Better than hand sanitizer and toilet paper!
> 
> :vs_laugh:


You sure it's on sale
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bobby came over early big party tomorrow.
Never comes empty handed. :grin2:
The plan is to smoke and drink as much as we can.
Watch people kill one another for toilet paper.
Damn fools :vs_mad: :frown2: Stay safe and healthy my friends.:wink2:
Have a Happy St. Pats Day.
May GOD save us all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Very enjoyable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well Another early bird came.
Again thank you Paul never comes empty handed.
Now i don't have to worry about serving the cabbage. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
And a grand morning it is.
Happy St Pats Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

H U. Connoisseur No.1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

...


----------



## ForMud

This fit the bill...&#8230;


----------



## Kidvegas

RASS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Hash and eggs black coffee.
Partagas short .
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Vegueros Centrofinos


----------



## CgarDann

RASS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Partagas, courtesy of @UBC03..things are slowing down here, pretty soon the only places open will be banks, grocery stores and gas stations... I work for one of them so will be driving around avoiding people as much as I can.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Another rainy day here in the north east.
But heck i ain't complaining the winter has passed.
Without hardly being noticed.
If it weren't for the recent Pandemic.
It would be a lovely spring.
Stay safe GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Enjoying this generous gift from @Ewood










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Enjoying this generous gift from @Ewood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Nothing beats a gifted SeeGar enjoy!:vs_cool:
_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time for a cheapo.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ForMud

Needed this...&#8230;..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Still dark Gonna polish off this Punch-Punch.
Finish my coffee and head down to Brooklyn.
Gonna spend the weekend with the crazies.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

I made a wrong turn and ended up here somehow today :vs_laugh:


----------



## MattT

Gumby-cr said:


> I made a wrong turn and ended up here somehow today :vs_laugh:


Looks like a right turn to me.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Open Eagle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Regio


----------



## Bird-Dog

'16 Coronas Gigantes


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Think I got this from Bobby08 a few years back


----------



## UBC03

PCE '10









Sent from my bunker


----------



## Bird-Dog

HUPC


----------



## haegejc

BBF MSU ABR 18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Welp, my mower is being an (expletive) and I have decided to sit on my porch, smoke a cigar (or two) and drink rum.

[grumble]23 years of neglect and abuse is no reason to suddenly (okay, maybe it started a year ago) start blowing more white smoke than a poorly tuned 2-cycle and bog down on hip-high grass...[/grumble]

I think I'll start with a bit of twang and enjoy this Montecristo before moving onto more serious decisions about rebuilding or replacing the engine on a 1997 Grasshopper.

Is this what's called a "dimple?"













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

898


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Think I got this from Bobby08 a few years back


How is Bobby anyways?
Have not seen you or him much lately.
And that is a shame you are both gentlemen! I hope all is well. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S day.
Gonna get out of Brooklyn in a bit.
Looks like the National Guard will be here next couple of days.
That is the talk least ways.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How is Bobby anyways?
> Have not seen you or him much lately.


He bugged out a few months ago. 
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/283186-everything-must-go-sale.html

A fine Brother, he is.


----------



## bpegler

Great cigar for a beautiful spring day:


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> Great cigar for a beautiful spring day:


How many boxes of those did you buy? You seem to be smokin the hell it of em..

Haven't seen you post the usual wiffle ball bat smokes in a while.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## bpegler

UBC03 said:


> How many boxes of those did you buy? You seem to be smokin the hell it of em..
> 
> Haven't seen you post the usual wiffle ball bat smokes in a while.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


I really like them, so I bought 3 boxes. I still smoke monster customs, but just don't post as much.


----------



## UBC03

bpegler said:


> I really like them, so I bought 3 boxes. I still smoke monster customs, but just don't post as much.


You had me worried.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How is Bobby anyways?
> Have not seen you or him much lately.
> And that is a shame you are both gentlemen! I hope all is well. :vs_cool:


Thanks Tony
Losing Bobby was a shame
Great guy
Sometimes life takes over


----------



## TX Cigar

Sancho Panza brought back from Jamaica trip. Don't post often on this side but will be a little more often. Pairs good with Johnny Walker red.


----------



## WABOOM

RASS, ETP JUN 16. 
Delicious


----------



## Bird-Dog

PCE


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> He bugged out a few months ago.
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/283186-everything-must-go-sale.html
> 
> A fine Brother, he is.





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Thanks Tony
> Losing Bobby was a shame
> Great guy
> Sometimes life takes over


Thanks Guys i don't get out enough.:vs_laugh:
I hope all is okay with him!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Great cigar for a beautiful spring day:


You got spring you lucky son of a gun. :wink2:
Here in the North East we went backwards. :vs_laugh:
Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

:music: I shot the sheriff, and I'm gonna' smoke de Depute! :music:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

curmudgeonista said:


> :music: I shot the sheriff, and I'm gonna' smoke de Depute! :music:
> 
> View attachment 273728


WTF!?!?...is that a Modus in Wood and Brass....now I have to have one.

Not that this needs one...perfect draw and oh so tasty in the afternoon....


----------



## UBC03

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> WTF!?!?...is that a Modus in Wood and Brass....now I have to have one.
> 
> Not that this needs one...perfect draw and oh so tasty in the afternoon....


Yea I use mine for smaller RG. The harpoon part is smaller. I put a bunch of coats of carnauba wax on mine. Really classy looking.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Bird-Dog

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> WTF!?!?...is that a Modus in Wood and Brass....now I have to have one.


That's one of the originals from 2016. We sold about 1200 of them, then transitioned to the Modus II. Draw tool skewer had serrations instead of the "harpoon" and no punch. Arguably, the Modus II works better. Notice the woodie is upside-down. I keep it handy just for the nubber, and a Mod2 upright for the draw tool (neither screwed in).

That said, we've considered doing a redesigned woody with all the features of the Mod2 as a special edition. Getting reliably good wood is an issue, though.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

curmudgeonista said:


> That's one of the originals from 2016. We sold about 1200 of them, then transitioned to the Modus II. Draw tool skewer had serrations instead of the "harpoon" and no punch. Arguably, the Modus II works better. Notice the woodie is upside-down. I keep it handy just for the nubber, and a Mod2 upright for the draw tool (neither screwed in).
> 
> That said, we've considered doing a redesigned woody with all the features of the Mod2 as a special edition. Getting reliably good wood is an issue, though.


I'm first in line when the wood and brass Modus II becomes available.


----------



## ForMud

Finishing off the day...&#8230;


----------



## Perfecto Dave

curmudgeonista said:


> :music: I shot the sheriff, and I'm gonna' smoke de Depute! :music:
> 
> View attachment 273728


Who still has and uses a landline phone :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Perfecto Dave said:


> Who still has and uses a landline phone :vs_laugh:


Business line. That's my desk. My office.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back on topic.
Top of the morning gents.
Looks like spring is back.
Enjoy the day.GOD BLESS 
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Media corona.......virus fighter! :wink2:
Had to bust open a box of 15's to supplement the half corona...........virus fighters! :grin2:


----------



## Wildman9907

Got out of work with some warmth left in the day so enjoying this guy. 
Another love hate relationship with this site haha. Glad to be able to smoke em one more thing to find and buy haha









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All i can say is WOW!
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All i can say is WOW!
> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious :vs_cool:


You're gonna make me bust out my box. :wink2:
The reviews been all over the board so I've been half scared to as I'm afraid I'll hate em and be forced to smoke them anyway or I'll love them and blow thru the box like a hurricane thru a grass hut. :vs_whistle:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Found 6 hiding in the back I forgot about. look to be the last ones for awhile till this shipping mess clears up.
Took it lip burning size :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> You're gonna make me bust out my box. :wink2:
> The reviews been all over the board so I've been half scared to as I'm afraid I'll hate em and be forced to smoke them anyway or I'll love them and blow thru the box like a hurricane thru a grass hut. :vs_whistle:


I never listen to reviews. I only listen to fellow BOTL. Who i know have the same tastes as myself.
Like those RYJ EL's from years back. They were off the hook once they turned the corner. These are from 07 well aged heck they are gonna go quick.Enjoy Bro! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Yea I picked up a box of Partagas and HUpman anejados when I did my island trip last yr Feb.
Probably time to make my own mind up...>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Yea I picked up a box of Partagas and HUpman anejados when I did my island trip last yr Feb.
> Probably time to make my own mind up...>


I think your gonna be very pleased.
Looks like its time to burn another.:vs_laugh:
Peace Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Last nights treat!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

haegejc said:


> Last nights treat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting for a price drop on these. One of my favorites :nerd2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

If im not mistaken this from 2017. 
Very nice. I've no idea how I've held on to these this long. Then again I've only had time and energy for perhaps a couple cigars a week at most for a long while now.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

*Still kicking it out...........*

Supreme fighter of all virus! :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
At the shop getting one of the police cars ready.
Burning through these fast .Can't keep my hands off them.
Should have grabbed more, that is always the case.:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

Alrightdriver said:


> If im not mistaken this from 2017.
> Very nice. I've no idea how I've held on to these this long. Then again I've only had time and energy for perhaps a couple cigars a week at most for a long while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good to see you back around Nick. Stay safe out there!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Special select for battle against the crud....:smile2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

S&W said:


> Good to see you back around Nick. Stay safe out there!


Thanks. Glad to see you and several others ate still around as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

EE. 2nd day in row smoking out back.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Crack stick on my social isolation walk at 3 am. The dog was like WTF? Where is the sun. He’s not a night hound. 

I’m looking forward to more of these late walks. Very little chance of some drunk guy weaving and speeding. That and the packs of 2m distanced walkers is nonexistent. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Perfecto Dave

The fight continues...........
A Party N1
Struck gold on this box. Half way thru the top row and every one has been spot on razor sharp. I know Cuba is not know for their maduro smokes but boy oh boy glad I've secured a couple!
V cut for the fight against the V.
Stay vigilant
Stay safe

(this phone has more camera options than an ice cream store) :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
What i like to call a Half and Half :vs_laugh:
Have a blessed weekend all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Wildman9907

boy you start early haha, I would if I could smoke one at work.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F!
> What i like to call a Half and Half :vs_laugh:
> Have a blessed weekend all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wildman9907 said:


> boy you start early haha, I would if I could smoke one at work.


I guess its all comparable to what time you get up in the morning.:wink2:
The Marine Corps changed my sleeping patterns for the rest of my life.:grin2:
That is a good thing Daddy used to say before he left us. R.I.P.
Get the hell out of bed your burning daylight.
You got plenty of time to sleep when your dead.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Half Corona i made and smoked earlier was a warm up.
Now we are talking.
Look at Route 22 a ghost town.
Think i will stay up state this weekend.
My kid sister is a R.N. you know like Florence Nightingale.
The night before last 13 more passed from the dreaded virus.
At Elmhurst Hospital in Queens.
The youngest 38 years old.
Nowhere to go the city is on lock down anyways.
Stay safe all tell that someone you love them.
"Tomorrow is promised to no one." - Nino
"Life is all so precious and also fragile" - Nino
May God Bless us all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Quite a few of these bullets getting fired. Not much time to reload when the zombies are breaching the wall. Gotta get a quick one in between shots fired!:vs_whistle:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stranded upstate no need to suffer.:wink2:
Gin and Tonics for a Coronavirus party.
The Quinine in the tonic is supposed to ward off virus.:vs_laugh:
Yeah like i need an excuse to drink.:grin2:
Partagas on deck as if i needed an excuse to smoke.
Party whore that i am.>
People should be dropping by next hour or so gotta run stay safe all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wildman9907

Tasty









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ferks012

Good evening everyone, I was super active on here for years and made many friends! I gave up cigars around 2014 and just recently got back in full throttle. This forum is where I originally got my feet wet, so I figured I'd better check back in and see which OG PUFF'ers are still puffing. I enjoyed a QdO 54 this evening with some Zaya. Cheers.


----------



## ferks012

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Stranded upstate no need to suffer./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> Gin and Tonics for a Coronavirus party.
> The Quinine in the tonic is supposed to ward off virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like i need an excuse to drink.
> 
> [IMGclass=inlineimg]/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/IMG]
> Partagas on deck as if i needed an excuse to smoke.
> Party whore that i am./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> People should be dropping by next hour or so gotta run stay safe all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ]What's up Tony?!


----------



## ferks012

Perfecto Dave said:


> Quite a few of these bullets getting fired. Not much time to reload when the zombies are breaching the wall. Gotta get a quick one in between shots fired!


 Hey Dave!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ferks012 said:


> Hey Dave!


Hey ferks...hope you're doing well.
Hunkered down here doing our part to wage war against the V. The bad V...not the good one:grin2:


----------



## ferks012

Perfecto Dave said:


> ferks012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ferks...hope you're doing well.
> Hunkered down here doing our part to wage war against the V. The bad V...not the good one/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

Who all is still around from the OG crew? I saw you and @TonyBrooklyn. What about HavanaJohn, Eyesack, Shuckins, Bob Pegler, Asmartbull, JesseJava?


----------



## bpegler

ferks012 said:


> Who all is still around from the OG crew? I saw you and @TonyBrooklyn. What about HavanaJohn, Eyesack, Shuckins, Bob Pegler, Asmartbull, JesseJava?


Great to hear from you my friend!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ferks012 said:


> Who all is still around from the OG crew? I saw you and @TonyBrooklyn. What about HavanaJohn, Eyesack, Shuckins, Bob Pegler, Asmartbull, JesseJava?


Still kickin a few of the guys around. I was off myself for a while as I got frustrated cause I couldn't log in for a long time and couldn't get a response from anyone for help. So I give up trying. Kept saying my password was incorrect. Then one at band camp.....I got some help.
Enjoy and stay safe during the fight.:smile2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

One of those unbanded EL thingies.:wink2:
Mr Corona Gorda for a relaxing time at the electronic poker table.:vs_mad:

Stay vigilant
Stay safe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ferks012 said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stranded upstate no need to suffer./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> Gin and Tonics for a Coronavirus party.
> The Quinine in the tonic is supposed to ward off virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like i need an excuse to drink.
> 
> [IMGclass=inlineimg]/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/IMG]
> Partagas on deck as if i needed an excuse to smoke.
> Party whore that i am./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> People should be dropping by next hour or so gotta run stay safe all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ]What's up Tony?!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to see you my friend!
> Makes it feel like home again.
> Its a different ball game around here now.
> Some would call it progress hey what can i say.
> A Lot of the people you mentioned have gone for various reasons.
> Some i stay in touch with, some have passed on.
> Some just pop in once in a while like yourself.
> It's all good glad to see ya.
> Peace my brother! :vs_cool:
Click to expand...


----------



## WABOOM

Cedros Deluxe no. 3, ARG ENE 14. Lit with cedar. Yum.


----------



## mpomario

Hello from the other side. HUM ‘16. Very good may be my first cc box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Note to self..............DO NOT drop before consuming. :vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Another genuine lip burner!>


----------



## haegejc

Trinidad Vigia. Fantastic Cigar!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Trinidad Vigia. Fantastic Cigar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome really refined!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day.:wink2:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:
Trini V for me while dodging raindrops. :vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Sunday GOD'S Day.:wink2:
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:
> Trini V for me while dodging raindrops. :vs_laugh:


TonyBrooklyn I really think it is my favorite CC I have had! Big fan of the Trinidad's !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Sunday GOD'S Day.:wink2:
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:
> Trini V for me while dodging raindrops. :vs_laugh:





haegejc said:


> TonyBrooklyn I really think it is my favorite CC I have had! Big fan of the Trinidad's !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most definitely in my top 5 choices. :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Aristocrats


----------



## Scap

From my 2015 box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad la Trova:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna hit the road gotta smoke this one to go.
May peace be with you all.
May GOD keep us all safe! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

As I go thru and look at all the beautiful cigars one thing is for certain... hand models none of us will ever be.:vs_laugh:


----------



## lex61

Perfecto Dave said:


> As I go thru and look at all the beautiful cigars one thing is for certain... hand models none of us will ever be.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> As I go thru and look at all the beautiful cigars one thing is for certain... hand models none of us will ever be.:vs_laugh:


A working man's hands for sure. :vs_cool:


----------



## ferks012

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ferks012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stranded upstate no need to suffer./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> Gin and Tonics for a Coronavirus party.
> The Quinine in the tonic is supposed to ward off virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah like i need an excuse to drink.
> 
> [IMGclass=inlineimg]/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png[/IMG]
> Partagas on deck as if i needed an excuse to smoke.
> Party whore that i am./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
> People should be dropping by next hour or so gotta run stay safe all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ]What's up Tony?!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to see you my friend!
> Makes it feel like home again.
> Its a different ball game around here now.
> Some would call it progress hey what can i say.
> A Lot of the people you mentioned have gone for various reasons.
> Some i stay in touch with, some have passed on.
> Some just pop in once in a while like yourself.
> It's all good glad to see ya.
> Peace my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't log in for years, either. I attempted many times with nothing but frustration! I even sent emails to the admin contact. For now I'm back, it is great to some OG faces. I loved this group of guys, mainly the ones I mentioned although I know I'm forgetting a few. The bombs, box passes etc. This has always been home for me. Stay safe brotha, NY is looking scary on the news. I'm in PA, hunkered down, only leaving when necessary. Started re-stocking just in time! Did they shut down the CC Marketplace on here? PM me if needed.
Click to expand...


----------



## ferks012

07 8-9-8 Varnished with some port wine. For those who haven't tried.it, port wine offsets a cigar like no other.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

With supplies running low at the front line I'm savoring every minute. :wink2:






(just talking crap about the supplies running low (nerd2)


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Preparing weapons for mass destruction. :vs_OMG:





(i even trimmed my nails for this one) (vs_unimpressed)


----------



## Bird-Dog

Coloniales


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ferks012 said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't log in for years, either. I attempted many times with nothing but frustration! I even sent emails to the admin contact. For now I'm back, it is great to some OG faces. I loved this group of guys, mainly the ones I mentioned although I know I'm forgetting a few. The bombs, box passes etc. This has always been home for me. Stay safe brotha, NY is looking scary on the news. I'm in PA, hunkered down, only leaving when necessary. Started re-stocking just in time! Did they shut down the CC Marketplace on here? PM me if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no longer a MAW/PIF if that's what your asking.:vs_cool:
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ferks012 said:


> 07 8-9-8 Varnished with some port wine. For those who haven't tried.it, port wine offsets a cigar like no other.
> View attachment 274332
> View attachment 274328


You got class bro. :vs_cool:
You know i am an expert on being.
A Party Whore. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Busy morning i hope everyone is safe and healthy.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

A good Porto is the only wine I like, with a cc even better. I have been sitting on my small inventory of cc’s with all the craziness.


----------



## talisker10

Trinidad Vigia rag may 18. Tasty. Great with coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

talisker10 said:


> Trinidad Vigia rag may 18. Tasty. Great with coffee.


As always great pic thanks for sharing.
Stay safe my friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferks012

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ferks012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 07 8-9-8 Varnished with some port wine. For those who haven't tried.it, port wine offsets a cigar like no other.
> View attachment 274332
> View attachment 274328
> 
> 
> 
> You got class bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know i am an expert on being.
> A Party Whore.
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#127814;&#127814;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## adams2672

ferks012 said:


> 07 8-9-8 Varnished with some port wine. For those who haven't tried.it, port wine offsets a cigar like no other.
> View attachment 274332
> View attachment 274328


Agreed..... great Accoutrement!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ferks012 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#127814;&#127814;&#128514;&#128514;


?????????????????????????


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ferks012 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#127814;&#127814;&#128514;&#128514;


ferks...ya gettin a little sideways on us? :surprise:

Stay vigilant 
Stay safe


----------



## TX Cigar

Every so often I get to post on this section. Partagas and nice pour of scotch. Tasty.


----------



## haegejc

Sig II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TX Cigar said:


> Every so often I get to post on this section. Partagas and nice pour of scotch. Tasty.


Great Farkin Seegars!
I can't believe they got mixed reviews.
Gonna light one now!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of he morning gents.
Another Partagas for this old Party Whore.
GOD has blessed us with a Sunny day here in the north east.
I hope that wherever you are GOD sheds some warmth.
Health Wealth and happiness for you and yours. :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Another lip burner on the way. >


----------



## Bird-Dog

BRC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents
Cloudy day today.
Out running errands.
Bolivar Royal Coronas to keep me company.
GOD BLESS stay safe Best Regards Tony! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The witching hour is upon us! :vs_laugh:
On deck waiting for my buddy ricky.
Who should be here in 3,2,1.
There's the door.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Little Trinidad Reyes for my night cap plus a generous pour of Gran Centenario Anejo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning Gents!
T.G.I.F! 
At the shop gotta move some cars around.
Ricky left me a couple of customs from a vendor this is one of them.
Stay safe out there GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

Monte Dantes.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

V cut for the fight against the V.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Suns finally out GOD is Smiling upon us.
May peace be with you!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Ok here we go with sideways picture crap again. Everyone throw your neck out laying your head on your shoulder to view! :serious: 
{don't know what causes or how to fix} (vs_mad)

Custom canonazo by the fire last night. :smile2:


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos no 2, ETP MAR 16. Pairing with white tea. Tastes great.


----------



## Piper

Perfecto Dave said:


> Ok here we go with sideways picture crap again. Everyone throw your neck out laying your head on your shoulder to view! :serious:
> {don't know what causes or how to fix} (vs_mad)
> 
> Custom canonazo by the fire last night. :smile2:


The way I remedied the sideways problem (on a Mac mind you) was to drag the photo onto the desktop, then use the icon at the top of the JPEG to rotate the image through 360 degrees. Hope this works for you.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CoRo and left over Kung Pao
Breakfast of champions


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Feeling a little nostalgic today...........:serious:


----------



## haegejc

HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Epi#1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Feeling a little nostalgic today...........:serious:


Love the photography as of late Dave.
Nice Touch you remind me of @Slowpokebill
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD BLESS peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Thanks Tony...just shakin it up a bit and exploring what's available on this phone. :vs_cool:
This one was kind of a nice look....called "cartoon" (nerd2)
I call it JL0 #1 by the fire. :wink2:
Stay vigilant
Stay safe


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'17 Alex SigVI


----------



## CgarDann

One of my favorite brands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A little PLPC action...don't remember the code but it is a '17yr which I'm finding to be hit and miss throughout the range of marcas. Even the same boxes on some have very different flavors/behaviors :serious:


----------



## greasemonger

Juan Lopez courtesy of @poppajon75 Very good, thanks bro!


----------



## TX Cigar

Creeping on this side again. Compliments of @haegejc with a generous pour of McClelland's scotch.


----------



## WABOOM

D no 5. This is nice and peppery with a surprising amount of perfume notes. Extremely good.


----------



## haegejc

MES DIC 11.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Bbq dessert and mpe. Great afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Half a seegar while working on a restoration.
Stay safe GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A Tony teaser..................>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOD BLESS Stay safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Been a minuto kind of day./././. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
At the shop making a mess.
GOD BLESS stay safe please.
I have become rather found of many of you over the years.
:wink2::grin2::vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

Ex3 while enjoying some sunshine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

Another great morning. I have breath in my lungs and the strength to get up and try to unf$&k the things I f$&ked up yesterday. Isn't life grand? Deserving of a grand cigar......CoRo....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Ex3 while enjoying some sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunshine is good helps the body make vitamin D.
Also kills Virus germs!
Stay safe my surfer friend! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I think i will follow your lead Spicoli! :vs_cool:


----------



## Scrap

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think i will follow your lead Spicoli! :vs_cool:


 Nice lighter! Have to fill it up much?:grin2::vs_laugh:
Scrap


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scrap said:


> Nice lighter! Have to fill it up much?:grin2::vs_laugh:
> Scrap


Believe it or not hardly ever.
But its a Bitch to get on an airplane!

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta keep your strength up.:wink2:
Eat well sleep well.
Rainy day maybe wash the virus away.
Poet didn't know it!:vs_laugh:
Peace be with you and yours GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

RyJ MF. It's the last from this box and it's got a decent start.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Monarch en Tubo:










After the flame :










Smoking very well


----------



## haegejc

Epicure 1 tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap




----------



## Bird-Dog

Back to the well... Monte #4, my first CC love and perpetual favorite marca. Contrary to my own mantra about them being hit or miss, it occurred to me that I haven't had a bad one from the most recent five or six production years. In fact, I don't think I've had a bad Cuban Montecristo of any sort in the last few years. Could be they've finally got 'em back on track.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Another cloudy day.
Coffee still brewing so gonna start with this.
Stay safe out there.
GOD be with you! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sun came out time to burn one.
Peace to all!
God Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

The V crud has the whole world..........well, turned upside down! :serious:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! :vs_cool:
And remember my friends it is Good Friday.
No meat please i mean if you are of the Christian faith.
I pray you all have a very Happy Easter weekend.
God keeps us all safe and sound Peace be with you!


----------



## haegejc

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F! :vs_cool:
> And remember my friends it is Good Friday.
> No meat please i mean if you are of the Christian faith.
> I pray you all have a very Happy Easter weekend.
> God keeps us all safe and sound Peace be with you!


Thank you Tony!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

HU Connoisseur #1 Happy Good Friday, Happy Easter!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Thank you Tony!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Thank You my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is great members like yourself!!!!
That still make this place work!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:vs_cool::wink2::grin2:


----------



## haegejc

Mag 54 and a generous pour of Gran Centenario Anejo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Cigar sent by an angel.......:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

ARG ENE 14. 
I have had really good luck with these. I love 'em.


----------



## TCstr8

No.2 and some Zafra.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario

Yesterday since the weather was good. First of these. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Johnny O siglo VI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Little boy....man power! :grin2:


----------



## Flawlessly

Morning all, HUHC and a cup of Iron Bean Skull 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perfecto Dave

My weapon is drawn....the battle begins! Off with the little V's heads I say! :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL!_


----------



## Rusty Nail

Custom Roll from a B&M I visited.


----------



## OldGringo

Long time since setting one of these ablaze.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Hoppy Easter! A Quintero Favouritos matched with a stout from a local craft brewery.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

N1 getting ready to rock out to XM! :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I pray this rain washes the virus away!
Stay safe!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed over to the shop to make a mess!
:vs_laugh:

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

JLo #1.....sitting out by the fire last night enjoying life.


----------



## haegejc

After lunch cheapo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Double Edmundo and sun 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Lurking over here again compliments of @haegejc. Thanks again sir. Hope everyone is safe and healthy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Happy hump day!
Peace be with you!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Gonna change the oil on the lincoln.
Get her ready for her spring debut.
As soon as i finish this fine Seegar.
By then it should warm up some.
Cold last night we had snow flurries upstate last night.
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

My badge for the day of the continued fight.:wink2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

No. 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Finished it while waiting in line for my dinner.. lol

The gyro was great. Not wait in line for 50 minutes great, but still good..









Sent from my bunker


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Olecharlie

Watch it you will become a Party Whore like me!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

New day..........New badge
:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

TonyBrooklyn said:


> @Olecharlie
> 
> Watch it you will become a Party Whore like me!:vs_laugh:


I could never be a match for you Tony... lol


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Olecharlie said:


> I could never be a match for you Tony... lol


Only a fool would try....:vs_whistle:


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Finished it while waiting in line for my dinner.. lol
> 
> The gyro was great. Not wait in line for 50 minutes great, but still good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my bunker


gyro....miss those, can't get a decent one down here :frown2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

El Supremo


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Snow flurries here upstate.
Another day on lockdown.
Wish this crap would end already.
Peace be with you stay safe and may god bless! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> I could never be a match for you Tony... lol


You would be amazed at what you can accomplish if you put your mind to it! :grin2:
Back on topic out doing stuff snow flurries stopped gonna rain soon.
Stay safe peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Holy crap gas is expensive there! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Piper

Perfecto Dave said:


> Holy crap gas is expensive there! :vs_whistle:


True! But the bagels and lox are excellent!:wink2:


----------



## Drez_

Sitting outside enjoying the cool breeze and blue skies. Getting the laptop updated and cleaned up so I can start enjoying some of these virtual herfs going on. 
Quai d'Orsay stored since back in 2014. Light, woody and grassy with a nice little hint of spicy tobacco.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

My poor ash tray has been to hell and back. :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna be in the 60's heading out for a ride.
May GOD Bless you all.
On this beautiful Sunday GOD'S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'09 Robusto T
Have a loving Sunday and stay safe.


----------



## CgarDann

What a beautiful day 60s and sunny









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Vegueros


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Going through some invoices.
Gonna stop and smoke a Seegar.
Have a blessed day.
God be with you! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cigars finally cleared customs.
Time to celebrate with a EL Cheapo.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A Vinales custom canonazos.....
Smoking to bring the dance floor down to my level! :nerd2:


----------



## MattT

Bolivar PC









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Unbanded EL corona gorda.......if it had a band I'd say punch punch :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A reward after shopping.
Stay safe out there.
Looks like everything is leveling off.
Upstate least ways.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

La Fuerza 2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Ready..........break time! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Alex Custom Behike 52
They can put this in my mouth when they bury me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

It’s a Texas thang y’all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Alex Custom Behike 52
> They can put this in my mouth when they bury me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully not any time soon i have grown rather fond of you.
Over the years peace bro!
:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





OldGringo said:


> It's a Texas thang y'all!


Ya all got Party Whores in Texas!
:vs_laugh::vs_cool::wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy hump day!
If ya can't beat em join em.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Next up.........Double Eddie.....Mmmmm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ROTT!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A number 2 on it's done side. :vs_cool:


----------



## lex61

Birthday smoke


----------



## S&W

I waited long enough for the Bolivar RC's. I'm sure they will be worth the wait though.
Crap- wrong thread... Oh well.


----------



## lex61

Finished the day with an after dinner No. 5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lex61 said:


> Birthday smoke





lex61 said:


> Finished the day with an after dinner No. 5


_Happy Birthday Best Wishes for many more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

S&W said:


> I waited long enough for the Bolivar RC's. I'm sure they will be worth the wait though.
> Crap- wrong thread... Oh well.


That is great glad they landed enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Friday is so close i can taste it.
Have a blessed day stay safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

lex61 said:


> Birthday smoke


Happy Birthday @lex61!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

@lex61
Happy birthday brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Perfecto Dave said:


> Holy crap gas is expensive there!


True, but notice that supreme is cheaper than regular?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A 50...a campfire...3 fingers of scotch...what more could a person ask for.


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Presidente










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Regio


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Junior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While working on some brushes.
At the lot in the office.
Some guy came by wanted to test drive a truck.
Funny thing is he was wearing a mask.
I said bro when this is all over.
He looked at me like i had two heads.
I mean really what do i do fumigate the truck when your done people! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TX Cigar

Happy belated birthday Lex61


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Day off from work
Working on a few projects but mostly just my third cigar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F Cloudy and chilly here looks like rain.
Have a great day and a wonderful weekend.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Little get together here.
You all stay safe GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Improvise from SCDLH to Partagas.:wink2:
From Martinis to Knob Creek.
Damn i am lit!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Entretiempos, b m p NOV-15


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS in the grass
Missy is out there somewhere chasing Rabbits.
Its a morning ritual with her.
She is getting fat so i let her run around.
Have a great day peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

Happy Saturday Morning


----------



## George007

Fired up a Montecristo #2 aged for sometime and some Disaronno. So good! Finally getting some warm weather in NY


----------



## Hickorynut

HU MAG46....The tone generator....I've had this cigar in my hand with a cup of fresh ground coffee at least three times....about the time I'm going to cut it, the tones drop for another call. Well I'm 10-7 now out of service till it's done

Thanks @Rondo this is CC jelly!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Monte Dumas


----------



## Ranger0282

ebnash said:


> Monte Dumas


Oh My!!


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Olecharlie

Top of the Morning Gentleman!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Monte Dumas


Very nice :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Top of the morning gents!
Happy Sunday God's day.
Pulled this one out of the freezer.
Smoked it this a.m.
On the way to Brooklyn Ground zero.
I pray GOD helps us all.
Stay Safe GOD BLESS!_


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

HUHC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Believe I got this from Jack a few years back
Looks like his band
I wish I was that organized, LOL
Thanks Brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

UTE MAY 16 Petite Edmundo paired with a local brew.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Monte Dumas


That looks great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents:vs_cool:
Time to get cracking on the Z-28.
Punch- Punch while i mull things over.
God be with you.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Papo corona gorda and a fire. :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Alex Corona Custom Roll from 2018. I’m about 5 min from chucking it. I bought about 50 sticks of various vitolas in this batch and they’ve all been terrible. Have about 35 left and they are going in my next pit fire


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ebnash said:


> Alex Corona Custom Roll from 2018. I'm about 5 min from chucking it. I bought about 50 sticks of various vitolas in this batch and they've all been terrible. Have about 35 left and they are going in my next pit fire


What's going on with them?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Will the real media please stand up >


----------



## ebnash

Perfecto Dave said:


> What's going on with them?


The lanceros are are just unsmokable because they are so tight I can't draw. I've tried picking tobacco out to loosen them up, but they just come apart.

The Coronas and the Robustos are perfectly constructed and burn to perfection, but they taste like I'm licking the inside of a 20 year old exhaust pipe. Just bitter burned ash


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> The lanceros are are just unsmokable because they are so tight I can't draw. I've tried picking tobacco out to loosen them up, but they just come apart.
> 
> The Coronas and the Robustos are perfectly constructed and burn to perfection, but they taste like I'm licking the inside of a 20 year old exhaust pipe. Just bitter burned ash


:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spring is upon us!
Gonna take the 65 Impala SS for a ride.
She has been cooped up all winter.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Back side of a Party N1 :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ebnash said:


> The lanceros are are just unsmokable because they are so tight I can't draw. I've tried picking tobacco out to loosen them up, but they just come apart.
> 
> The Coronas and the Robustos are perfectly constructed and burn to perfection, but they taste like I'm licking the inside of a 20 year old exhaust pipe. Just bitter burned ash


Well that sucks ash.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Charging the battery on the Z-28.
Car has not been on the road since 1997.
Gotta start somewhere.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

80 degrees by the fire tonight.


----------



## Rondo

'09 Robusto T


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

PSD4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Bandit is sold new owner takes possession on Sunday.:frown2:
Sad to see her go i always wanted to see her and Franks Z go Heads up.
Got the Z started and hosed the 20 plus years of dust off.
She fired after a bit of work ordered a bunch of parts.
She has not been on the road since 1997.
60 plus pounds of oil pressure at idle.
Thats a 383 stroker under the hood she may not look like much now.
That 850 Holley Double pumper makes me stand up and salute. :vs_laugh:
Stay tuned peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Take a break...........


----------



## ebnash

Now it’s a Party!


----------



## TX Cigar

Shout out, again, to Haegejc for this one. Became a grandpa for 1st time tonight. Very, very special feeling and an AWESOME cigar for the celebration. Thank you sir.


----------



## zcziggy

TX Cigar said:


> Shout out, again, to Haegejc for this one. Became a grandpa for 1st time tonight. Very, very special feeling and an AWESOME cigar for the celebration. Thank you sir.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## UBC03

TX Cigar said:


> Shout out, again, to Haegejc for this one. Became a grandpa for 1st time tonight. Very, very special feeling and an AWESOME cigar for the celebration. Thank you sir.


Congrats.. spoil em and send em home..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Now it's a Party!


I am surrounded by Party Whores :vs_laugh:
Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Cloudy chilly gonna rain most of the weekend they say.
Make the best of it stay safe.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good morning wishing all a great day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Should be a nice weekend or so they say.
The rains let up for a while least ways.
Long day time to kick back and relax!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
Stay Safe GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Beautiful start to the day here in MI.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Half the day...half a corona.


----------



## haegejc

Earlier today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Cuaba Divinos. These are amazing little smokes I had the opportunity to try last year and it drove me to buy a couple boxes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Saying goodbye to the Bandit.
She's leaving today Ken just called.
Can't wait to take possession.
Bittersweet moment i guess :wink2:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos no 2, and hot ginger tea. A surprisingly good pairing.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

IV for a Friday eve. Starting to heat up out here. Won't be many of these night left before I seek shelter. >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going Going Gone!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

RASS and some El Dorado 21 year.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

2 year old #2. Purchase date was 1/22/18. I guess it’s a little older. I label my boxes. Amazing smoke! Stay safe everyone


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Summer is here 75 degrees!:grin2:
I know the grass is long.:vs_laugh:
Waiting for the guy to cut it.:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Time for a drink and another seegar.
Gonna make it a short one as the mosquitos are hungry.
Just got a call from Ken looks like the Bandit is coming home.
Maybe i should call her Christine.:vs_laugh:
He was racing reached for 2nd gear the back kicked out.
I warned him you got peddle it.
Thank GOD he wasn't hurt spun around was facing opposing traffic.
He sent me these pictures via text.
He said he went across the median to the other side of the road. 
Ran over something got it home the front end feels funny and There is no oil big puddle.
I can't tell from the picture what he hit. Long story short he wants to bring it back.
He says too much car for him he is pretty shook up.
He says he will pay for repairs can i please refund what is left.
I am glad he is okay and glad i am in a financial position to take it back.
Besides i really did not want to sell it i love that car. :vs_cool:_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace be with you all.
On this wonderful Sunday GOD'S Day!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Vigia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Bolivar PC 2017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Who's better JLO or Shakira...........:nerd2:

Well....JLO is #1 tonight >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Cinco De Mayo 
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Cinco De Mayo
> Peace to all!


Man... First time that I know cinco de mayo and taco tuesday are on the same day and we are all cupped up....


----------



## CgarDann

Custom roll courtesy of @Rondo. Forget what this is but it's smoking amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'16 Vigia


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Went a looking for a serie 4 and this N1 jumped out grabbed me around the neck and said if you don't smoke me I'm packing my bags and going to Tony's house where I know I can get some love and respect. :surprise:
And of course I was so upset I started :crying:
So I did what every grown man my age would do and put a torch to it. >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Went a looking for a serie 4 and this N1 jumped out grabbed me around the neck and said if you don't smoke me I'm packing my bags and going to Tony's house where I know I can get some love and respect. :surprise:
> And of course I was so upset I started :crying:
> So I did what every grown man my age would do and put a torch to it. >


You know you are welcome anytime Dave. Your good people old school. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That is the moon at dawn what a beautiful morning.
Lit this Partagas short from a cab of 50 pre bands.
Found it when i went through some Humidors in Brooklyn.
A very Quintessential Partagas to say the least.
Stay safe my friends GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Hump Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Yo Brooklyn--doesn't look like the old breakfast of champions to me. Coffee black,egg whites and ham, partagas shorts.>


----------



## haegejc

BBF with a generous pour of Gran Centenario Añejo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Finally.....so I can be with the in crowd! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

It's not just corona......it's Royal Corona! :vs_whistle:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Yo Brooklyn--doesn't look like the old breakfast of champions to me. Coffee black,egg whites and ham, partagas shorts.>


Times change i guess.
:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yesterday afternoon with some company.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

HU Connossieur B gifted by a stranger I met at the local lounge last year. Smoking very well!

My only complaint is that it went from warming up to over 100F in the last couple days. A cold beer helps


----------



## UBC03

RASS '12









Sent from my bunker


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La China Custom on the way up to the shop.
They got a snow dusting over night.
Been coming up here over 20 some odd years.
Never remember even a dusting this late in the year.
Peace to all stay safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Petit Robusto.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Custom blend today.


----------



## CgarDann

HUHC to start the afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

'10 D4 and some rum









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Robaina Famosas


----------



## ebnash

Been sitting on these for a couple years. Forgot how good they are.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Happy mothers day to all you muthas. :nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking the Crown Vic Police Interceptor for a spin.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Spring is in the air!
Partagas Short pre bands.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Cigar in hand................and foot! :nerd2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Forgot I had a few of these left from a '17 cab. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Happy hump day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A Johnny-O with a couple years on it. Mostly lemongrass with a hint electrical tape.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Gotta luv electrical tape flavors. They're the best! >


----------



## Barry12321

'17 Monte #2, always good


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH on a chilly morning got frost again last night upstate.
Gonna go play around with the Z-28 a bit.
Ken called last night he decided to keep the Bandit.
You all have a blessed day!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Weather cooling back in to the 90's during the day so the eve's are a rockin it again. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Perfecto Dave said:


> Weather cooling back in to the 90's during the day so the eve's are a rockin it again. :vs_cool:


Cooling into the 90's??? Where yunz from, southwestern hell?

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Rondo

Sig IV '16 from a newly opened box. 
These will age nicely. 
(yes, 4 years old is considered rott)


----------



## Perfecto Dave

> UBC03
> 
> Cooling into the 90's??? Where yunz from, southwestern hell?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Out in my desert compound. Yea, we hit 105 already this covid year. :serious:


----------



## UBC03

Perfecto Dave said:


> Out in my desert compound. Yea, we hit 105 already this covid year. :serious:


But it's a dry heat.. kinda like an oven.. lol

Screw that. It might hit the high 70s here next week. I'm sweatin just thinkin about it.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## zcziggy

UBC03 said:


> Cooling into the 90's??? Where yunz from, southwestern hell?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


yeah....down here we were up to 93 over the weekend...felt like 110 with the humidity...basically a wet hell :frown2:


----------



## BobP

Little slow to the upload, from a few days ago.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The weekend is so close i can taste it!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Such a beautiful evening had to get another cigar. 2015 Monte Carlo and some Diplomatico to pair










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

QdO 50, BOP NOV 17. Stunning


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Enjoying this Monte with a mug of Valhalla! Good Morning to All!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Johnny o la reina 2019 summer. Very nice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mr. Short.............:vs_cool:


----------



## 09FXSTB

First time posting in this section. I am a total CC Newb. But one of you great guys sent me this Upmann from the super bowl contest. Not sure what year it is or anything like that. But definitely enjoying it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

09FXSTB said:


> First time posting in this section. I am a total CC Newb. But one of you great guys sent me this Upmann from the super bowl contest. Not sure what year it is or anything like that. But definitely enjoying it.


Welcome!
Whomever sent you that cigar didn't do you any favors.
I guarantee right down the cliff you gonna go head first!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains just cleared out gonna hit the 80's or so they say.
Look at the rainbow GOD loves us!
Peace to all!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

4 fingers of scotch...a clear evening...and a foggy mind.
What do these 4 things have in common? :serious:


----------



## Rondo

Perfecto Dave said:


> 4 fingers of scotch...a clear evening...and a foggy mind.
> What do these 4 things have in common? :serious:


For me, it would probably be passing out on my deck and pissing myself.


----------



## CgarDann

Perfect after a swim in the pool. Or before for that matter 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Magnum 46. LMB DIC 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> For me, it would probably be passing out on my deck and pissing myself.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Seegar needs no intro.
But the libation is a Very Dry Martini.
With Italian Vermouth and Italian Pepperoncini Peppers.
Jesus also needs no intro.
May GOD bless you all and keep you safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Partagas Lusitania:


----------



## ebnash

Monte Dumas

So far, most of this box has been junk.


----------



## lex61

Crack stick and a stout


----------



## huffer33

Courtesy of @Piper a couple of years ago. Thanks David . With El tesoro reposado








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## ebnash

huffer33 said:


> Courtesy of @Piper a couple of years ago. Thanks David . With El tesoro reposado
> View attachment 277990
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


Nice! I've got one of those from David from 2 years ago, as well. Next time I've got a couple hours to smoke, I'm going to light mine up, as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday God's day!
Stay Safe and enjoy.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Uncle Double Eddy and a fire. I know....I'm boring :crying:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Uncle Double Eddy and a fire. I know....I'm boring :crying:


A fire what happened cold snap?
Wasn't like 113 degrees the other day :vs_laugh:


----------



## bpegler

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro:


----------



## CgarDann

A little get together last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A fire what happened cold snap?
> Wasn't like 113 degrees the other day :vs_laugh:


Not quite that warm yet :wink2: but close! >

After being out here for 20+ years anything under 70 I get chilly. :vs_whistle:

Last night was strictly for ambience tho. :nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A pre band Partagas short after a very gratifying day of Antique Shaving Brush Restorations.:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

HdM Petit Robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Me n JLo makin sweet whoopie fireside. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took a nice walk to the post office to drop off a package.
This Bad Boy kept me company.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Evening treat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the Morning gents!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Unbanded EL corony gordy :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

PE Bespoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheel7734

First Bolivar Cc a Royal Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Out with the big heavy clunky starter on the Z-28.
No more hot start issues clears the headers with room to spare.
SCDLH to keep me company peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

D4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day !
Just me a box full of parts and the Z today.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Ride the camel day!


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ


----------



## Wheels Up

I decided that on the anniversary of my trip to Havana last year, I should fire up one of the little hitchhikers that came back home with me.

Happy Wednesday, y'all.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Crack for lunch.........:vs_whistle:


----------



## Barry12321

'16 Vigia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Me and the Z again today, She's my favorite gal.
Gonna freshen up her rear end.
New clutch packs in the posi unit.
Damn the old rear end lube stinks.
On the ring gear it appears someone left their mark.
Have a blessed day peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

From last night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

End of the day :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well it's a start still got a lot to do.
I plan my days around what arrives.
Next i think i will wire brush and Por-15 the undercarriage just surface rust.
After i drop the gas tank.
I got a new one with straps.
The good thing about it all is besides restoring Frank's drag car.
Ken says when i get her finished he will take my challenge.
He lives up in Albany i figure we will drag at Lebanon.
Franks Z and the Bandit head to head finally! :grin2:


----------



## Rusty Nail

Quintero.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Enjoy the Memorial Day weekend.
Gotta finish this up i wanna get out of here.
See i work on plain cars once in a while.:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## cracker1397

Just made it back from vacation in the mountains. While I was up there I decided to try a new smoke. This was sent to me courtesy of @WABOOM from a CC pass. Alejandro Custom Piramide summer of 2013. I must say this was the best CC I have ever smoked. I really need to figure out how to get my hands on more of these. It was a phenomenal cigar! Thanks @WABOOM for sending me this amazing smoke 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGringo

Guess I’ll watch Tombstone again for the 20th time?


----------



## WABOOM

Cedros Deluxe no. 3, ARG ENE 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

'14 Edmundo w/ some rum.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'09 Robusto T


----------



## Barry12321

'19 HUHC to finish last night


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DITTO! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD"S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

2016 HDMDC & 2014 Brasserie Dupont - Avec Les Bons Veoux










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Gotta keep up with the Brooklyns :wink2:


----------



## ebnash

Still amazes me how consistently good these are. I can honestly say I’ve never had a dud.

All they are “cracked” up to be


----------



## CgarDann

beatiful evening, cappuccino, a finger of rum and a great cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This BBQ is tough work gotta keep my strength up.
:vs_laugh:
Have a great Memorial Day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> This BBQ is tough work gotta keep my strength up.
> :vs_laugh:
> Have a great Memorial Day all!:vs_cool:


Looks great Tony, what time should I arrive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RYJ Ex.3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott W.

2008 RASS


----------



## tarheel7734

Remembering my brothers with a Ryj Churchill.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Parti Short.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kidvegas said:


> Looks great Tony, what time should I arrive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are so many left overs!
No ribs they went fast.
Gonna be eating it for the rest of the week.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

HUHC. First cigar of the season.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Smokin.....


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegas Robiana Famosos. 
My first Vegas Robiana, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

First magnum 46 for me. Really good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Working on the Z-28.
Breakfast of Champions. :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Vegueros compliments of @Olecharlie

It's a 1st for me and I'm enjoying it with an ice cold beer on the wind down of a very warm day


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Anytime is crack attack time! >


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another day Cloudy with a chance of meatballs. :vs_laugh:
Peace be with you all!:vs_cool:
GOD BLESS! :wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

tarheel7734 said:


> Remembering my brothers with a Ryj Churchill.


How do you like the RyJ Churchill? I am considering getting a few to try out.


----------



## haegejc

HU Connoisseur No.1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Petite Robusto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Royalness
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Wearin' my shorts and flip flops today.
:wink2:


----------



## UBC03

Perfecto Dave said:


> Wearin' my shorts and flip flops today.
> 
> :wink2:


Put on some shoes, this ain't Woodstock, ya damn hippie..

And thanks for NO VISUALS. it's greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

UBC03 said:


> Put on some shoes, this ain't Woodstock, ya damn hippie..
> 
> And thanks for NO VISUALS. it's greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I've certainly been called worse. I will be a hippie if they don't a vaccine for this shit. I vowed not to get my hair cut until they do. :surprise:

I'll run in and put my daisy dukes on for ya if you'd like. Been told by more than one I've got nice looking rear! :nerd2:


----------



## CgarDann

How do I compete with that last post .......

Bolivar / Diplomatico Reserva Excusiva / Cappuccino and a beautiful sunset in the background


----------



## Perfecto Dave

PLPC and my OSHA approved flip flops for some work in the shop.
>


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

No. 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Herfing with a friend. Gave him an ryj short churchill and I'm having one of my favorites, epi 2. Smoking great.


----------



## TCstr8

D4









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 D4 with a cup of Ethiopian coffee,


----------



## BobP

Didn't have a lot of free time today, this fit right in.


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion No. 4 (2016).


----------



## deke

Monte Petit Edmundo


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Just back from doing some lootin. Glad no one was doin some shootin!

J/K of course.............I'm too old to do anything but sit around and smoke a good E2 :wink2:
>


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

BBF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

QD50 very interesting flavors for so young a cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Supreme day calls for a supreme cigar. 
Wind blew the ash off a millisecond before I pushed the button. Thought maybe I would have a cool shot with it falling off in the picture but maybe it was 2 milliseconds before I hit the button. :serious:
:vs_cool:


----------



## lex61

Perfecto Dave said:


> Supreme day calls for a supreme cigar.
> 
> Wind blew the ash off a millisecond before I pushed the button. Thought maybe I would have a cool shot with it falling off in the picture but maybe it was 2 milliseconds before I hit the button. :serious:
> 
> :vs_cool:


Anyone know if those are out of production?


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag46 & Belgian Wit










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Perfecto Dave

lex61 said:


> Anyone know if those are out of production?


Hard to source...may be on their way out. :serious:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nothing like a short and a bucket of tequila still plant form. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nice night for a JLO 1 :wink2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

No. 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Yep..............:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

In Feb of 2019 I was lucky enough to go south to the island. Out in the Pinar del Rio region are a number of farms that have rollers. This is the last robusto from one of those farms I visited. Hands down, one the best cigars I've the pleasure of burning since acquiring these beauties. Everything is spot on from the wrappers to the total construction, the burn and most importantly the swirl of smoke inside my mouth. Wish I would have snagged a few more bundles but how are you to know until you get back and start the process of enjoyment. :wink2:


----------



## Rondo

Perfecto Dave said:


> In Feb of 2019 I was lucky enough to go south to the island. Out in the Pinar del Rio region are a number of farms that have rollers.


Good catch Dave. 
I was lucky enough to get a bundle from the Finca Hector Luis Prieto a few years ago. Each stick was spectacular. 
Some of those farms on that side of the island are also very nice and hospitable B&Bs. 
A wonderful experience on an island that mostly consists of sugar cane and tobacco farms.


----------



## George007

Trinidad. Not a bad smoke! Given to me by a friend years back.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

George007 said:


> Trinidad. Not a bad smoke! Given to me by a friend years back.


Yeah, I have had all of the Trinidad line and enjoyed them all. The Reyes is my favorite though


----------



## Jrfoxx2

PSD4


----------



## CgarDann

This Fonseca is smoking quite nicely










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:

VEGAS ROBAINA Famosos


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Projected 108* today........so it's a short time on the patio! :grin2:


----------



## Rondo

'17 Jorge Monsdale


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass in the grass :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> This Fonseca is smoking quite nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which vitola is that Fonseca? I have only tried a couple and they were a little mild for my taste. Considering adding a few Cosacos to my next order to give Fonseca another try


----------



## CgarDann

Jrfoxx2 said:


> CgarDann said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Fonseca is smoking quite nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Which vitola is that Fonseca? I have only tried a couple and they were a little mild for my taste. Considering adding a few Cosacos to my next order to give Fonseca another try
Click to expand...

Fonseca no 1. It's on a milder side


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Punch-Punch while working on the 62.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Love these summer evenings










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Salomones.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Salomones.


Nice stick and the weather has been perfect for it!
Peace my brother! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stay safe all have a great weekend.
Taking a little trip.
See ya all Monday GOD Willing!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice stick and the weather has been perfect for it!
> Peace my brother! :vs_cool:


Thanks Tony. First half was great, then not so much.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I'll be having a Juan Lopez selection no 1 later on today. It will be my first Juan Lopez, so I am really looking forward to it


----------



## Piper

BBF


----------



## WABOOM

Don Alejandro courtesy of @Rondo . Thanks brother!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Yep


----------



## TCstr8

'13 Sig IV









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

CoRo.


----------



## Flawlessly

This is my go to cigar, my convenient cigar, my signature cigar, my time saving cigar, a crack stick is what it is... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Flawlessly said:


> This is my go to cigar, my convenient cigar, my signature cigar, my time saving cigar, a crack stick is what it is... &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 279708
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You seriously can never go wrong with that choice. Probably the most consistent CC around.


----------



## huffer33

Got the car all ready for a stage 1+ map. One step colder plugs, coil packs, charge pipe and intercooler. Will make about a hundred horsepower with the new boost settings.














Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rusty Nail

Quintero.


----------



## TX Cigar

Another gift from a great guy here. I've got to figure out how to get ahold of these CCs. Really good.


----------



## WABOOM

Coronitas En Cedro, SOM ABR 17


----------



## Piper

Reyes on a cool, breezy morning.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

San Cristobal de la Habana el Principe


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Supreme :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova


----------



## Perfecto Dave

This is what happens when the desert temps only reach 93 for the day. :nerd2:


----------



## Westside Threat

Regios. Forgot I had this box open










Sent from the Westside


----------



## ebnash

@huffer33 Nice Insingo! Are you running an Accessport to get to Stage 1?


----------



## ebnash

Crackin out!


----------



## huffer33

ebnash said:


> @huffer33 Nice Insingo! Are you running an Accessport to get to Stage 1?


I actually had the first one for my WRX (eventually went to open source tuning). For BMW now there is an awesome app for android (MHD Tuner). It has all the functionality, great maps, monitors, resets, code reader, etc.. and is the most common solution these days. All told for the flasher module and the stage 1 map pack and cable it was 1/3 the price of an AP too. Just did the first test drive - no issues and it is pretty crackin' now (~400hp) :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

huffer33 said:


> I actually had the first one for my WRX (eventually went to open source tuning). For BMW now there is an awesome app for android (MHD Tuner). It has all the functionality, great maps, monitors, resets, code reader, etc.. and is the most common solution these days. All told for the flasher module and the stage 1 map pack and cable it was 1/3 the price of an AP too. Just did the first test drive - no issues and it is pretty crackin' now (~400hp) :smile2:


Very nice! I have a 2018 STi that I have installed Stage 3 + Flex Fuel Cobb setup + mildly bigger turbo and Equal Length Headers + a whole bunch of other stuff to add reliability to the fragile EJ25 platform. Last dyno tune put me at around 475 at the wheels. It is really fun to drive. I've also installed Ohlins Coil Overs, and pretty much full chassis upgrades.

What I love most about the current setup is that equal length header gets rid of the typical Subaru exhaust note, so I have zero hassles from law enforcement. That plus the only visible exterior changes were wheels, and I purchased the limited version STI without the giant rear spoiler. Stealth mode...

I am jealous though, that on your car, you really didn't have to spend much to free up a serious power increase.

When I was shopping for a car a couple years ago, I really wanted an RS3, but my wife was not happy about spending 60K on a car, so I settled for the STI and told her I was going to mod the crap out of it. So, I bought a 40K car and have probably dumped another 15K. I could have bought the RS3 and paid $500 for a flash that gets those cars up to 500hp with no hardware upgrades. It would have also been much more reliable.


----------



## Piper

Royal Corona—smoked better than recent CoRo right to the nub.


----------



## huffer33

ebnash said:


> Very nice! I have a 2018 STi that I have installed Stage 3 + Flex Fuel Cobb setup + mildly bigger turbo and Equal Length Headers + a whole bunch of other stuff to add reliability to the fragile EJ25 platform. Last dyno tune put me at around 475 at the wheels. It is really fun to drive. I've also installed Ohlins Coil Overs, and pretty much full chassis upgrades.
> 
> What I love most about the current setup is that equal length header gets rid of the typical Subaru exhaust note, so I have zero hassles from law enforcement. That plus the only visible exterior changes were wheels, and I purchased the limited version STI without the giant rear spoiler. Stealth mode...
> 
> I am jealous though, that on your car, you really didn't have to spend much to free up a serious power increase.
> 
> When I was shopping for a car a couple years ago, I really wanted an RS3, but my wife was not happy about spending 60K on a car, so I settled for the STI and told her I was going to mod the crap out of it. So, I bought a 40K car and have probably dumped another 15K. I could have bought the RS3 and paid $500 for a flash that gets those cars up to 500hp with no hardware upgrades. It would have also been much more reliable.


That is awesome - I had my '03 WRX from new to last year. It was full stage 2 with konis, RCE springs, swaybars, Anti-lift, tons of poly bushings, etc.. I paid more for just the downpipe than this whole setup and only got 50hp. It was already near the injector's limits there and they were a PITA to get to. It was a lot back then though it seemed. It was very clean too, and strangely the police never hassled it in spite of the bright yellow. It was still going strong but the rust crept into it. The N54 is a strange new experience for me - I'm going to call it good I hope and stop here but it can do ridiculous things without opening the motor, messing with fueling, or much at all really.

Maybe 750 of the yellow wagons were made. The BBS were a dealer option but I got them much later for summer tires.


----------



## ebnash

So awesome @huffer33


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> Got the car all ready for a stage 1+ map. One step colder plugs, coil packs, charge pipe and intercooler. Will make about a hundred horsepower with the new boost settings.
> View attachment 279718
> View attachment 279720
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got away for a few days.
Went up tp maine to see about buying a few classic muscle cars.
Another Trans -Am and an old Cadillac Eldorado.
Beautiful Weather and friendly people.
Couple good old boys out for a Sunday spin.
As soon as i got back to civilization.
Got into Poughkeepsie to Drop my girl off.
I came to realise i didn't miss much.
Snake oil for sale.
And social unrest every where.
I pray GOD helps us all!
Peace to all!
Stay Safe!


----------



## bpegler

Monsdale:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I was a little rough on her. But some like it rough! >


----------



## Piper

Lusi. Turned my humi down to 62 and everything is smoking great.


----------



## huffer33

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got away for a few days.
> Went up tp maine to see about buying a few classic muscle cars.
> Another Trans -Am and an old Cadillac Eldorado.
> Beautiful Weather and friendly people.
> Couple good old boys out for a Sunday spin.
> As soon as i got back to civilization.
> Got into Poughkeepsie to Drop my girl off.
> I came to realise i didn't miss much.
> Snake oil for sale.
> And social unrest every where.
> I pray GOD helps us all!
> Peace to all!
> Stay Safe!


So cool!

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Rondo

IV


----------



## CgarDann

Double Edmundo and Bumbu X










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Juan Lopez selection no 2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
You now how you can spot a great cuban?
Even the bands taste good!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Flawlessly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gummy Jones

Always a good choice


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

E2 Bruté.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

JLO1 
These have been a very nice cab. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

This after noon thick band of thunderstorms.
Damn i sound like the weather man ! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Westside Threat

Haven't had one of the in forever










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

#4, GEO ABR 15 courtesy of @curmudgeonista . Wow! This is firing on all cylinders. Huge smoke output. Sweet, salty, toasty caramel, tannic dryness, and gunpowder. This is what cc's are all about. I actually got a buzz from this little bastard. Thank you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Headed to high country for the weekend. Usually 20 degrees cooler at the farm. Much cooler in the eves. First place we've gone since the big shut down in March. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Perfecto Dave said:


> Headed to high country for the weekend.


Enjoy yourself, Dave. 
Where are you going?


----------



## Piper

TGIF for sure.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

CoRo. So-so.


----------



## Flawlessly

Nice weather








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

Cuban and Laphroaig... Hurry up before the rain starts!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog

I am officially declaring my office/man-cave-smoking-area a free nation and nominally independent of Puff/CF. It will henceforth be known as the "Basement Level Autonomous Zone Extraordinaire", or BLAZE for short.

Monte #4 unanimously elected first Prime Minister by a vote of 1-0,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La China Custom.
Taking out the 61 caddy on this wonderful day.
GOD'S Day Peace to all!


----------



## zcziggy

curmudgeonista said:


> I am officially declaring my office/man-cave-smoking-area a free nation and nominally independent of Puff/CF. It will henceforth be known as the "Basement Level Autonomous Zone Extraordinaire", or BLAZE for short.
> 
> Monte #4 unanimously elected first Prime Minister by a vote of 1-0,
> 
> View attachment 280132


...just make sure you are dressed all in black and wearing combat boots while down there :smile2:


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Maravilla:


----------



## MattT

PSD pre hot tub relaxation.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Lusi










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Westside Threat

JL1 & Bloody Shiraz










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Favoritos. It's my first Quintero so I look forward to smoking it shortly

Well, I definitely see why they are such a cheap CC. Can't say I enjoyed it


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Rondo said:


> Enjoy yourself, Dave.
> Where are you going?


Just a few hours north to our friends farm. Much cooler than the desert valley this time of the year. Good to take a chill out break from the heat.
They got a new puppy and picked up a kitty from some friends off the reservation. They're like brother and brother from a different mother. Cat thinks he's a dog and they both are a comical pair to watch interact.


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rondo said:


> Vigia
> 
> View attachment 280208





TonyBrooklyn said:


> /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png


How was it? Thinking of them on my next order


----------



## Rondo

@Jrfoxx2 Trinidad has always been my favorite CC. Butter and walnuts. 
All of my boxes are '14 or '16, so I can't speak for anything younger.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rondo said:


> @Jrfoxx2 Trinidad has always been my favorite CC. Butter and walnuts.
> 
> All of my boxes are '14 or '16, so I can't speak for anything younger.


I'm a big fan of the Reyes, but haven't tried any of the others yet. My next couple of orders will be mainly cc's i haven't tried before. Trying to branch out and explore

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How was it? Thinking of them on my next order


It didn't suck!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
Great SEEGAR!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> @Jrfoxx2 Trinidad has always been my favorite CC. Butter and walnuts.
> All of my boxes are '14 or '16, so I can't speak for anything younger.


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Lusi.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Typical tree watering smoke.:wink2:


----------



## CgarDann

Custom roll. Forget which one. Smoking excellent










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

No.4


----------



## Rondo

RASS


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I'll join ya bro great choice!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Man in a hat.......... :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bespoke Custom Time to make the doughnuts! :vs_laugh:
GOD BLESS!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

The big E..............:nerd2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Epicure Especial. One of my favorites









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Had an intermittent start issue on the Lincoln.
I started to call her Christine.:vs_laugh:
I used to tell her don't be jealous cause i was spending so much time fixing the Z-28.
She would always start after that.
This morning i decided to spend some time with her.
After all she is my girl.
Found the culprit bad fuel pump relay.
I changed it and the harness connector as well.
She is back to normal celebrating with a Partagas Aristocrat. :grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

That man in a hat keeps showing up everywhere I go....:serious:
:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Rondo said:


> View attachment 280396


Gotta get me one of those! >


----------



## WABOOM

TOU JUL 17. I Love these.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Top of the morning gents.
Breakfast of champions. :vs_laugh:
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Two solos and one with the brother in law


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Seen some 2020 boxes so she's not down and out yet...:wink2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

From yesterday. Thank you to whoever sent me this :grin2:. I'm sorry I can't remember. I have been gifted a couple of twang sticks over the years and always forget to put labels on them. Anyways, enjoyed it and was a nice change of pace to what I usually smoke.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HdM Epicure Especial 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Cuaba Divinos with a Kirkland Brand Italian Sparkling Mineral Water. 

Cigar is pretty tight and hard to smoke. The drink is surprisingly great. Going to have to stock up on these.


----------



## Piper

Two cigars dated 2016 this afternoon: Lusitania and Reyes.


----------



## CgarDann

2015 Por Larranaga Montecarlos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Trinidad Fundadores


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Cuaba Divinos with a Kirkland Brand Italian Sparkling Mineral Water.
> 
> Cigar is pretty tight and hard to smoke. The drink is surprisingly great. Going to have to stock up on these.


I have found as well over the years.
Sparkling water seltzer etc.
Pair very well with Cuban cigars.
I have also found those Cuaba's to be rolled tight.
Shame they are so pretty to look at.
Reminds me of my two ex wives.
Nice to look at but not worth a dam.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Partagas short with a run in her stocking.:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Double Eddy burning thru the night.


----------



## WABOOM

Mananitas, SUE SEP 14. 
I honestly love these. I'm fixin' to invest heavily in these some time soon.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'17 CoRo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Hokey Smokey........:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

HU2. 2016 I believe










Sent from the Westside


----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful Saturday evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Anejedos. First third was boring but the Partagas flavor now starting to come through. Paired with a local hefe










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Piper

Had a socially distant Hendricks martini with a twist with friends this evening. Now home and having a 2010 Ex #3 with a JW Black on the rocks. 8PM on the longest day of the year but the flash makes the lovely evening look darker than it is.


----------



## Flawlessly

Just had a crack stick but forgot to take a pic. I also have this Robusto ready for tomorrow. Happy Father's Day for all the fathers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Last nights treat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love those can't wait for them to arrive.
They got shipped first on my last order.
For some reason they can't seem to find their way out of the country.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Father's Day to all you Dads.

"The best thing about kids is making them"- Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Good to the last drop..........:nerd2:


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Sunday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Alex Salomones:


----------



## MattT

PSD4. Happy Father's Day to all you dads out there. Smoke em if ya got em.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

CoRo smoking with my dad and brother. Happy Father's Day!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Royal Corona.


----------



## Rondo

PSD4


----------



## ebnash

Sunday evening crack session.


----------



## lex61

ebnash said:


> Sunday evening crack session.


Love the concrete ashtray too


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short in my shorts.........:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Even a shorter short.....>


----------



## Gummy Jones

Tasty


----------



## Perfecto Dave

FOOOORE! :wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo. Never tried one before, i have only had the no. 2, which i love, so I'm very much looking forward to trying it in a few minutes.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trying to beat the heat Lol!


----------



## Piper

E2 in the PM.


----------



## msmith1986

Finally got a chance to relax.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top o the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I'm being stalked again! Someone call the feds.....oh wait, forget it, they have their hands full dealing with all the crazies right now. I can deal with it myself....now where did I put my 45? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Piper

Salomones.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

finally cooled down a bit light breeze coming from the east.
Aristocrat gets the call.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Parti Short!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Perfecto Dave said:


> I'm being stalked again! Someone call the feds.....oh wait, forget it, they have their hands full dealing with all the crazies right now. I can deal with it myself....now where did I put my 45? :vs_whistle:


nice hat!!! :smile2:


----------



## WABOOM

Superiores, ULA MAY 15. 
this... is...EXTREMELY good.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

zcziggy said:


> nice hat!!! :smile2:


Thx....standard equipment in the desert. I just had over 50 lesions fried off my face so I have to keep covered up and lathered up with SPF70. :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank God looks like some rain is on the way.
I will say these Aristocrats nice way to start the day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

Perfecto Dave said:


> Thx....standard equipment in the desert. I just had over 50 lesions fried off my face so I have to keep covered up and lathered up with SPF70. :serious:


always liked to wear hats...you just gave me more reasons to wear them. take care of yourself


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Custom canonazo....so nice...I'd smoke these all day long over a sig VI for 1/4-1/3 of the price. :wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Jose L. Piedra Cazadores . My first JLP, so once again am excited trying something new.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

zcziggy said:


> always liked to wear hats...you just gave me more reasons to wear them. take care of yourself


Hats are good...do it not only for yourself but the ones who love you. Lost my father way too early at age 54. He grew up in Lake Worth running the beaches wearing only a swimsuit. I remember some of the stories he told about how bad he got sunburnt and some of things he had to do to relieve the pain and destruction to his body. I grew up in NW Ohio but held outdoor jobs mostly throughout my life. We didn't think twice about greasing up with some tanning lotion and working sunup to sundown because that was our money time. Winters put a damper on outdoor construction. Turned 65 this covid year and that's the bad part about this crap is it usually doesn't start showing up till much later in your life.

[stepping off my soapbox now]

Smoke good cigars and enjoy your hats.....:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Back on the crack again! If you remember my love for these you'll also remember my last purchase was of a couple boxes of tins. Cute little boxes and nice to just grab one of the tins and stick in a pocket BUT.......I've come not to like these as well as just buying 25 boxes. Reason>>>you grab one out of the tin and before you realize it there's only 1 or 2 left in it! For some reason they just seem to disappear much quicker :surprise: Haven't figured that part out yet.:serious:
At least I have some tins now for memories! :vs_laugh:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Kidvegas

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank God looks like some rain is on the way.
> I will say these Aristocrats nice way to start the day.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


You Parti Whore!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I'm sorry, I can't remember who I got this from
Looks like it could be Ron's handwriting
Anyway, this thing is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Negative. 
But that’s a fine seegar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Caught up on the Z-28.
Got more parts on the way.


----------



## haegejc

San Cristobal - El Principe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So Nice out gotta get another in. :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

It's a royal kinda night. Still a little warm out in the eve. >


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A ceegar and some friends whilst watering the trees this top of the morn.

Everyday I have between 2-3 to as many as 6-10 bunny friends come out for drink when I'm watering the trees. Regardless of how many there are, always, this same one is so happy to see me everyday. I stand about 20-25 ft away from the trees but it comes right over in front of me and does a little dance like it is just so happy I'm there with the water. (it's a hot commodity in the desert heat):wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Perfecto Dave said:


> A ceegar and some friends whilst watering the trees this top of the morn.
> 
> Everyday I have between 2-3 to as many as 6-10 bunny friends come out for drink when I'm watering the trees. Regardless of how many there are, always, this same one is so happy to see me everyday. I stand about 20-25 ft away from the trees but it comes right over in front of me and does a little dance like it is just so happy I'm there with the water. (it's a hot commodity in the desert heat):wink2:
> 
> :vs_cool:


I'm glad you clarified how you were "watering" the trees! The bunnies in my neck of the woods are cotton tails with much smaller ears. They've been cavorting with each other recently. I guess it's mating season-or is it always mating season with bunnies?


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Piper said:


> I'm glad you clarified how you were "watering" the trees! The bunnies in my neck of the woods are cotton tails with much smaller ears. They've been cavorting with each other recently. I guess it's mating season-or is it always mating season with bunnies?


Hahaha....I've been know to water a few trees other ways also :vs_laugh:

Once impregnated a rabbits general gestation period is around 30-35 days if I remember correctly. (you can look it up if you like and tell me how right I was......or wrong I wasn't! At close to six weeks momma bunny is kickin'em out of the nest and going out looking for a new piece of rabbit tail > So if we do the math correctly they can poop out a litter 3-5 times a year. You've heard the term multiplying like rabbits!! With 8 to 12 a normal size litter we gots a whole lotta coyote snacks running around out here. :vs_OMG:

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Did someone mention coyotes?
Have a great weekend All!
Me and the Road Runner got a job to do!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Last night's end of the day break.

Someone is a copycat.....:vs_whistle:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Cedros De Luxe No. 3


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Cedros De Luxe no. 3. Very tasty for the price 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Belicosos Finos


----------



## haegejc

Parti Short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punch Punch
Right off the truck truck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Me and Christine are going for a ride!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Serie E No. 2









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Ex 4


----------



## Perfecto Dave

V cut topper and ceegar :grin2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

CoRo to celebrate our new puppy.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Gorgeous pup @Flawlessly


----------



## MattT

Flawlessly said:


> CoRo to celebrate our new puppy.
> 
> View attachment 281062
> 
> View attachment 281060
> 
> View attachment 281058
> 
> View attachment 281056
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cute little bugger...

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Vegueros Entretiempos, *** NOV-15. Paired with with unsweetened Raspberry Zinger iced tea.


----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful puppy. May he/she bring you lots of joy !!!

Diplo 2 this amazing evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Flawlessly said:


> CoRo to celebrate our new puppy.
> 
> View attachment 281062
> 
> View attachment 281060
> 
> View attachment 281058
> 
> View attachment 281056
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that one of the Labradoodle breeds? It sure looks a fun fuzzy ball to play with!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuaba Tradicionales. Way too tight just like the Divinos I had recently. I won't be getting any more of the smaller Cuabas anymore. I'll wait until my vendor has the Distinguidos in stock as I have smoked many of those with no problems


----------



## Flawlessly

Perfecto Dave said:


> Is that one of the Labradoodle breeds? It sure looks a fun fuzzy ball to play with!


It is a Golden Doodle (poodle and golden retriever)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Fuzzy picture...looked good last night when I was drinking my friends homemade mead he calls Viking Blood >

:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

It’s not fuzzy Dave
That’s just what happens to your eyesight after drinking homemade mead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

HU Connoisseur No.1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Siglo II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Stunning 6 year old JL2










Sent from the Westside


----------



## WABOOM

.


----------



## Piper

Westside Threat said:


> Stunning 6 year old JL2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


Really digging these shadow photos! Very auteur!:smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the Morning Gents!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Flawlessly said:


> CoRo to celebrate our new puppy.
> 
> View attachment 281062
> 
> View attachment 281060
> 
> View attachment 281058
> 
> View attachment 281056
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A real nice looking Dog!
Lots of luck!
GOD Bless!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H Upmann Anejados Robusto









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to kick back Life is good.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:
From your resident Party Whore. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Beautiful desert eve...only around 85* with a little breeze. We'll take that at the end of June anytime. :wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H Upmann Half Corona. Always a good little morning smoke


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Johnny O Novedosos. I find that most of his stuff is good ROTT but looses quite a lot of flavor after 6 months. This one is about a year old. Perhaps they get better with more age on them but I never aged them more than a year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy James from out in Long Beach California.
Left me his S-10 James and his brother Armando.
Shoe horned in a 350 Chevy V-8 in it about 20 years or so ago.
The stories this truck can tell I'll bet.
It rode up and down the west coast to every surfing event back in the day.
Used to be James long board truck.
The body still looks as fresh as the day they chopped it.
Not much need for a roof.
"It never rains in Southern California"
Any Way we are gonna stay up late lots of nights smoke cigars play cards.
Occasionally work on the S- 10.
Got to freshen that tired 350 up for the ride back.
Gonna be a great summer.
Nothing like seeing good people that fill your life with joy!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

BRC and a Materva for my evening treat. Haven't posted a photo in a while, though not for lack of burning plenty of Cuban leaf! Just bored with taking pics.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Late night with some old friends.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time for breakfast
Peace to all 
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Another supreme eve with a supreme hand rolled. :nerd2:

:grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents!
> Peace to all!
> :vs_cool:


I know I've probably said it before, but it makes my day when I catch a glimpse of that gorgeous Lincoln in one of your posts. I had an '89 Town Car that I really shouldn't have sold.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> I know I've probably said it before, but it makes my day when I catch a glimpse of that gorgeous Lincoln in one of your posts. I had an '89 Town Car that I really shouldn't have sold.


Thank You for the kind words.
You know i never thought about it much.
Till i spent all that time restoring it.
I guess it's like life once you invest in something.
Or someone they become special to you!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

PLPC. my first one of these. They seem pretty popular so I have high hopes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I now know why these last ones were so cheap. I had to schedule an Elon Musk bore job on most in the tins to be able to get a draw. :vs_mad: A miniature baseball bat would have been a better description in the sales add. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Epicure No.2 always tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pat just cut the grass lets celebrate. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Drove back out here from the city. Fundadores, and Drambuie on the rocks—with a dash of Off.:smile2:


----------



## haegejc

Trinidad Reyes for my night cap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Monte #4 from 2016

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Partagas short Coffee black.
Got an early start today.
Stay safe GOD BLESS!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Enjoyable ..... yep, she got beat up a bit but cruised right thru the process with a high grade!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

In memory of the roof..........:crying:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Picadores


----------



## WABOOM

Tubos no 2, ETP MAR 16.


----------



## Barry12321

'La Flor de Cano Magicos Espana. Very enjoyable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
I am heading out!
So Please have a Happy 4th Gents!
Stay Safe peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Maduro No 1. I'm a big Maduro and partagas fan so I expect good things









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

Divinos? The littlest one.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

WABOOM said:


> Divinos? The littlest one.


Yes, the Divinos is the littlest Cuaba. I just finished the 3 i bought last month. The first was way too tight and ended up getting scrapped. The second 2 were fine though. 
Not a bad, quick little smoke, but I prefer the large Distinguidos.


----------



## Flawlessly

HdM PR, have a nice July 4TH weekend my friends...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Friday afternoon delight :nerd2:


----------



## Hickorynut

The only Parti I may see....I expect the stoopid to start early and often this year..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Partagas Maduro No 1. I'm a big Maduro and partagas fan so I expect good things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can't say enough about how much I like....no, really like....no, LOVE these! :wink2:


----------



## ebnash

From earlier today, a Cuaba Salomones courtesy of @Piper after eating a giant Ribeye

Sorry, forgot to snap a pic


----------



## WABOOM

Tapados, SLE SEP 15 with coffee.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Robusto. A favorite









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RyJ Ex3. Happy Fourth!


----------



## ebnash

Would be nice if just one from this box would smoke halfway decent. Happy 4th, all


----------



## haegejc

Petit Edmundo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler




----------



## zcziggy

While waiting for dinner


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## BobP

Morning


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Look what someone made me go n do! :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Perfecto Dave said:


> I now know why these last ones were so cheap. I had to schedule an Elon Musk bore job on most in the tins to be able to get a draw. :vs_mad: A miniature baseball bat would have been a better description in the sales add. :vs_laugh:


Interesting. I've smoked a lot of these in the past, and I to, am going through a 5X5 of tins and they are all solid overpacked and bitter. I seemed to have loat my Modus so I suppose I need to purchase another.

Crazy, because I never had a bad one, till this batch. Must of had an inexperienced roller. Disappointing, bu tit seems like most of my cigars lately, have been a letdown.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Royal Corona









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short short shorty short short! :nerd2:


----------



## Rondo

ebnash said:


> Crazy, because I never had a bad one, till this batch. Must of had an inexperienced roller. Disappointing, bu tit seems like most of my cigars lately, have been a letdown.


Is chopping, moistening and piping it an option?
Or is that just a stupid idea and it can taint your bowl?


----------



## deke

90° with a Labatt Blue


----------



## Piper

Robusto #1


----------



## Piper

Robusto #2


----------



## Olecharlie

Secertos before the Genios










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> Is chopping, moistening and piping it an option?
> Or is that just a stupid idea and it can taint your bowl?


I don't think it's going to taint a bowl and I could always just try in a cob, first. Not a terrible idea, I would just need to play around with moisture to figure out what works. I just don't think it's going to have the same profile/flavor chopped up and smoked in a pipe.

If I get bored or desperate enough, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ebnash said:


> Interesting. I've smoked a lot of these in the past, and I to, am going through a 5X5 of tins and they are all solid overpacked and bitter. I seemed to have loat my Modus so I suppose I need to purchase another.
> 
> Crazy, because I never had a bad one, till this batch. Must of had an inexperienced roller. Disappointing, bu tit seems like most of my cigars lately, have been a letdown.


Likewise...I certainly wouldn't group all HUHC in this category. However, if they had been the first ones I ever bought and smoked I probably would be very hesitate to travel that road again. Fortunately for me I know better and believe this batch (code and date) were rolled by a bunch of rookies on the front lines. Even after dry boxing for extended periods they are still the same. Hard as wood and no draw flow. Clearly over packed by someone not knowing what they were doing. We all start out on the bottom rung but clearly the boss was sleeping at wheel on this one.


----------



## MattT

Monte PC from up north this past weekend.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Royal Corona.


----------



## WABOOM

Cedros Deluxe no 3, ARG ENE 14.


----------



## Mark in wi

First smoke since the new year! This was a celebration of the 4th as well as the 1 week anniversary not having to wear a boot/Aircast after breaking my foot December 1st. It was great to have a great stick while siting on the deck watching the neighbors light fireworks and have an adult beverage a be barefoot.


----------



## Barry12321

'18 Siglo II


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Running low on minutos so I had to pull out a royal big gun for a morning smoke! :vs_cool:


----------



## lex61

Christening the new patio


----------



## Piper

RyJ Ex 4


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Who doesn't love them some JLO 2? Not that JLO :wink2: That JLO:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La China Custom Thanks Jimmy!
Had a nice vacation at the Jersey Shore.
Best part i didn't even have to drive.
Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

TonyBrooklyn said:


> La China Custom Thanks Jimmy!
> Had a nice vacation at the Jersey Shore.
> Best part i didn't even have to drive.
> Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


did you get to see Snooki? :grin2:


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> La China Custom Thanks Jimmy!
> 
> Had a nice vacation at the Jersey Shore.
> 
> Best part i didn't even have to drive.
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th.
> 
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Well... not everybody can ride in a Toyota. As long as it gets you there, I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

Royal Corona.


----------



## Pag#11

ebnash said:


> Interesting. I've smoked a lot of these in the past, and I to, am going through a 5X5 of tins and they are all solid overpacked and bitter. I seemed to have loat my Modus so I suppose I need to purchase another.
> 
> Crazy, because I never had a bad one, till this batch. Must of had an inexperienced roller. Disappointing, bu tit seems like most of my cigars lately, have been a letdown.


That is interesting. They have always been spot on for me also.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Out in state 48 with a Punch 48! :nerd2:

These have been really nice after a couple years plus on them. The first I had was a little harsh and bitey but they are starting to calm down like a good dog should after being around for a while. :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

2014 Double E with a g and t.


----------



## CgarDann

Hoyo de depute from 2014 mellow yet flavorful










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning early risers. :vs_cool:

Have a great weekend!

Peace to all!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Same ole story.............different day! :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos. Always a tasty little smoke. They are on my list of favorites









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad la Trova:


----------



## bpegler

bpegler said:


> Trinidad la Trova:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop waiting on a customer.
You all have a blessed day.
Peace to all!


----------



## WABOOM

Entretiempos, b mp nov-15


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Getting outta here this coming week. This heat is starting to be a royal pain in my.......oh, Corona! >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Getting outta here this coming week. This heat is starting to be a royal pain in my.......oh, Corona! >


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Arrogant Bastard Ale.
Hanging with friends!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Sancho Panza non plus. Pretty tasty smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Choix Supreme


----------



## Piper

RyJ Ex 3


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebra's
Girl friends taking a nap.
So I am hanging with the Bastard.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Flawlessly

Short Churchill









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

La Gloria Cubana Espana. LAT DIC 17









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A cheap Quint Petit while watching Churchill (2017)








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday
GOD'S Day
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Cazadores, ORG JAN 16. First one I've ever had. I like it.


----------



## msmith1986

WABOOM said:


> Cazadores, ORG JAN 16. First one I've ever had. I like it.


So somewhere between corona, panatela, lancero? Looks good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Culebra 07 and the Bastard again. :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Petite Belicoso EL 09:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch-punch









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A little after lunch Parta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Salomones


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On Deck!
Gonna kick back after a brush restoration.:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

Bolivar CM with a Corona seems appropriate for this evening.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

R&J Coronitas En Cedro, SOM ABR 17.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Gonna take out the 65 Impala SS 396.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Saint Luis Rey Regios









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

R&J Short Churchills while camping at Janes Island on the Chesapeake Bay.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Last I be hanging with my bunny buddies for a couple weeks. Heading up to see Mt Rushmore before someone decides it's no longer politically correct and tries to blow it up. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Piper

Robusto. Wonky burn but tastes fine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I really hope I remember where all this goes. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

If not..........just wing it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ No. 2 Tubos. Pretty good for the low price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It was me and the Z for a bit today.
I had to go pull out the 65 Caddy.
So i put the z in the caddies spot.
Took it to Dom's house.
So he could use it and hitched a ride back.
Wonderful day here in the northeast.
I hope everyone got out and about.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

HU2


----------



## haegejc

BBF tonight with a pour of Gran Centenario Anejo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Crap. Sorry; posted in the wrong thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CgarDann

What a beautiful summer evening. Low 70s nice gentle breeze. H Upmann Magestic with an ibcc fierce cappuccino and Plantation XO rum. By the way at $50 a bottle totally worth it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## WABOOM

Yosvani custom, '18 salamones.


----------



## WABOOM

msmith1986 said:


> So somewhere between corona, panatela, lancero? Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


More of a Lonsdale.


----------



## Rondo

wrong forum


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Juan Lopez selection no 2









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Started with undercrown. Not impressed. Not sure why these are so popular. Chucked it half way through. Lit up a punch petit corona '13. Excellent twangy smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Arrogant Bastard Ale.
Nice and cool next couple of days.
Gonna make the most of it.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
T.G.I.F I was gonna do a few things on James truck.
He is heading back to Cali the end of the month.
I pulled the Lincoln out to get the truck on the lift.
It started to rain. A sign from above i believe.
So I am gonna rap it up here. GO and enjoy my weekend.
You all do the same have a great one!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo. Very tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Grand Edmundo EL 10:


----------



## haegejc

HUHC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'15 Mag 50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short.
Me and Christine heading out.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Anejados Churchill. Very tight draw unfortunately but still pretty tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

Pacifico & some El Dorado 21









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

My last islander...it better be good. Enjoy the weekend gents


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks @CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All systems go prepare for blast off!
Happy Sunday!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

ORM DIC 16 with Honduran coffee from a french press.


----------



## Piper

Forgot to post last night. Monte double E.


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Coronas Gigantes:


----------



## haegejc

Jose L. Piedra Cazadores










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

E2.


----------



## Olecharlie

Cohiba Genios and a pour of Eagle Rare. It's too hot outside!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Siglo II ESL DIC 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron

Been absent a while - been busy getting divorced and figuring out apartment life... but picked up something tasty to drink busted out this bad boy from @Rondo


----------



## UBC03

PTAaron said:


> Been absent a while - been busy getting divorced and figuring out apartment life... but picked up something tasty to drink busted out this bad boy from @Rondo


Looks like you're figuring it out pretty well..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PTAaron said:


> Been absent a while - been busy getting divorced and figuring out apartment life... but picked up something tasty to drink busted out this bad boy from @Rondo


Been through it twice best thing I ever did both times.
You can't see it now.
Happiness awaits on the other side of the door! :vs_cool::wink2::smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## PTAaron

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Been through it twice best thing I ever did both times.
> You can't see it now.
> Happiness awaits on the other side of the door! :vs_cool::wink2::smile2:


Thanks. This was my second too... totally the best for both of us and we both agree, it's just a pain in the butt to start over. Holding out for a house I can install a walk in humidor in!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

This one's for you Spicoli
I'll see you again Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

PTAaron said:


> Been absent a while - been busy getting divorced and figuring out apartment life... but picked up something tasty to drink busted out this bad boy from @Rondo


sorry to hear it brother


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short and a nice glass of very dry Chianti.
This is a rarity for me as i avoid Wine as i am allergic to the sulfites.
But it's only a couple of dark circles around the eyes.
That clear up the next day.
I have had the bottle since my last trip to Italy.
I got tired of looking at it!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

2016 Cuaba Salomones.


----------



## haegejc

PuroExpress Bespoke









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Evening Gentlemen








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Good Morning all!
Super Partagas and iced coffee.
Waiting on the Fedex Man.
Got a new center Console coming for the Z.
The rest of the interior cleaned up nicely i think.
Couple of before and after pics to give you an idea.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Good Morning, Rain on the way. #1 with IBCC Integrity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

LTB AGO 13. Lots of cedar, raw almond, golden raisins, leather, and woody hints of a stiff chardonnay. Fantastic.


----------



## Piper

Funky burn and mediocre taste. Smelled great but had to be turfed.


----------



## Piper

Much better. Choix supreme.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Coffee Black
Peace to all!
T.G.I.F. :vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

VR Famosos abt 12


----------



## Piper

Reyes on a dull afternoon.


----------



## CgarDann

The floral and herbaceous notes of Pyrat rum really go well with this cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Big Dan with the vocabulary
Didn’t Dino say herbaceous once?
I think it was in his big list of cigar rules


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

A great Partagas Mille Fleurs this morning.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Big Dan with the vocabulary
> Didn't Dino say herbaceous once?
> I think it was in his big list of cigar rules


Dino can't remember what he had for breakfast. 
I'm pretty sure he has his rules written on his wall.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Partagas Culebras 07.
Waiting on the coffee. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H Upmann Magnum 46. Pretty tasty but rolled a bit tight









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Last Lusi in my Humidor. Pretty tight and full of tree trunks. Shame for such a highend cigar. It’s burning and staying lit but barely a trace of smoke getting to the head. Tossed...


----------



## Piper

Picadores in the afternoon.


----------



## Piper

Ex 4 in after dinner.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

ebnash said:


> Last Lusi in my Humidor. Pretty tight and full of tree trunks. Shame for such a highend cigar. It's burning and staying lit but barely a trace of smoke getting to the head. Tossed...


Enough to piss off the Pope...........that is if he were a cigar kinda guy too! :wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

San Cristobal de la Habana la Fuerza









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Finally back from a "short" road trip! Outta the heat....up to SD and checked out Rushmore, Crazy Horse and the sites around there. Buzzed over to Dino National park in NE Utah and checked out some dino bones. Stopped by Arches National park in SE Utah on the way back. Now I home frying again in the 108 sweat box! >

It was a nice relaxing 10 days out and much needed. :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

PSD4


----------



## PTAaron

Busted these out with my neighbor ... nice and moldy 
Wiped em down and fired them up... didn't taste good so we moved on to something else.


----------



## msmith1986

Aristocrats. One of my favorite thrifty smokes.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebras 07 
And an Arrogant Bastard Ale.
Celebrating my barn find.
1978 Pontiac Trans -am.
T.A 6.6 the last year for the Pontiac motor with an automatic.
You could get the pontiac motor in 79 if you ordered the four speed.
If not you got the 403 Oldsmobile motor.
They where in roughly 75% of all Trans ams.
Making this a rare one owner original car.
I used James truck to pull it out.
He was a great help to me today.
Bought it from a woman it was her high school graduation present.
She went off to college became a lawyer.
Got married had kids Car has been parked since 1980.
Seven Thousand miles on the odometer. 
Was a perfect day farm stand was open.
Look at those tomatoes.
Stay tuned i gotta go through this car.
I think i am keeping this one.:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

H Upmann Magestic with home made pina colada. With the heat wave who needs the Carribean. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My new toy arrived.
Got her off the truck.
No Brakes But a couple of gallons of fresh gas.
New Battery Oil Change. 
And she fired right up.
Time to relax.
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Royal Corona.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop going through the Trans-Am.
Vegas Robaina Famosos keeping me company.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## George007

Montecristo #2 aged over a year. On my top 10 best cigar ever list.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Okay so i changed the master cylinder now i got rear brakes.
Damn i hate mice look at that nest in the trunk.
Had to order a brake upgrade for the front.
Rest looks great.
Peace. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Okay everybody got a Bath.
Even me :vs_laugh:
Time to relax.:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

HC Jun 18








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Cazadores. Very tasty. My first one of these. Been buying only singles the last couple months to try out some new smokes 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and the Z today.
I was gonna put in the Kevlar Clutch , Bellhousing, and pressure plate.
Been sitting at the shop for months.
I open the box and realise they sent the wrong one.
It's a 10 spline 11 inch which would have been fine if the z was stock.
With the Borg Warner trans, The Z is far from stock. I and Frank swapped in the Muncie years ago.
Should be a 26 spline 11 inch the tranny is a Muncie M22 Rock Crusher.
I explained this when placing order but you know it happens.
I called Summitt great customer service.
Funny i got a women named Savanna.
And get this she is from Georgia.
I purchased what i wanted, she even sent a free return label.
So i finished the bottom of the frame.
Re sealed the trans.
Gave her a coat of paint.:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Hoyo De Monterey. De depute. LAS MAY 14. All I can say is wow I think it the first time I picked up sweet fruit on retrohale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

View attachment 283164


Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Finally cooling down here a bit in the North East.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Last evening after dinner.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

111 yesterday
113 today
Gotta get one in before I turn to ash >

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to heat up the grill.
Peace to All!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
T.G.I.F!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

HUHC and coffee this morning.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Presidentes. Very tasty smoke 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RASS









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

18 siglo I and old fashioned










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## WABOOM

Alejandro Custom, robusto. Early '17. This is smooth and refined. No sickness. Leather is most prominent, also toffee, notes of pretzel and sandalwood. These were quite soft and moist for the first couple years being stored in a cedar lined 50 cal ammo can filled with only custom rolls. I have a feeling Alex customs don't have long legs, they seem to be a morning cigar being fairly light in body. Really good though. Reminds me of an Upmann A, or a RASS if I had to make a comparison.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Open Master. Not bad









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BBF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Monte Dumas


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Exquisitos. Very tasty for a little Cigar.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Last nights HU Connossieur A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Last nite it was royally warm out. :serious:
:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

May '17 RyJ Short 
Been awhile since I smoked one from this box. The extra 18-20 months have really brought out the flavors. 2hrs of Cherry, floral, vanilla cream. 
Hope everyone is well. 
Take care of yourselves.
Stay Positive and 
Smoke on.








Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a nice weekend.
Stay safe
All the best Tony :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Regalias. Very tasty and a great price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Celebrating my 100th post with the crack stick.

Untill now had some habanos (these and aristocrats), my next order will be all habanos, like the flavor profile. To bad there are not a lot of Maduro habanos available to me which I actually like more. Also gonna store these a little less rh as most had some burn issues.

This one for example after 30 minutes the wrapper came lose completely, tossed it at the band.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

DanWil84 said:


> Celebrating my 100th post with the crack stick.


Happy 100th and welcome to the 1000+ RG club :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Can't waste 65 degrees in August! 
RyJ Coronitas and Drambuie....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Firecracker time in the heat of the day. >


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I'm in trouble.......as hot as it gets out here in the summer time I have to keep a good supply of minutos on hand. I grabbed what I thought was my last box of half corona in stock thinking it would hold me over till my cab of shorts show up. OH......it is a box of customs that I used to store them in. So I had to grab a #4 for a morning smoke. :serious:
I need to get more serious about larger stock of minutos on hand! :nerd2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Meanwhile back at the ranch...........digging in a little deeper I found 5 supremes I had stashed in a different box also! :smile2:
Thought I had smoked my last one a little while back.:grin2:
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Juan two...........three four! :vs_laugh:

:nerd2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Serie P No 2. Very tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

LTE BR 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Right there with you @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Royal Corona.


----------



## msmith1986

PSD No.6 before bed








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Belicosos Finos. I seem to be on a Bolivar kick lately.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Fooooooore! And I don't even golf. :serious:

:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

HU CM enjoying this beautiful MI day.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Coronas Major. Pretty tasty and reasonably priced.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

R&J Cedros Deluxe no 3, LTB AGO 13


----------



## msmith1986

No.3 tubo with a surprisingly dark hue. Maybe the lighting out here. Very good.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ramon Allones Superiores. A little bit pricey for my regular budget but very tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Cuaba Divinos. These are sooooo good when they have an open draw. Spicy and sweet.


----------



## Piper

Choix Supreme. Very consistent cigar.


----------



## Travoline

Do not post much in this topic...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You know the storm really did a lot of damage.
Just got internet and power back
I O had to mind the lot upstate.
I hope and pray you all made it okay.
Quite a few died near us.
Many down trees and power lines.
Count your blessings peace and may GOD be with you! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

54 reasons to love the Cuban people and culture that we all enjoy! :wink2:
:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

A classic combo










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Pag#11

Friday Smokes:
Bolivar CJ '17
Vegueros Mananitas '16
2 Staple smokes always taking up space in my Huma-Cooler 6000. 
Enjoy the weekend Fellas, be safe, be Happy and be thankful for the little things in life. 
P. S Don't waste your time wondering what a Huma-Cooler 6000 is. Not sure it even exist but it sure sounds like it should.
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8

RA Gordito









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I thought serie was suppose to make life easier? Serie.....call my friends. Serie.....do my laundry. Serie....turn on my TV. The only thing serie ever does is disappear on me! :vs_whistle:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

HUHC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Became a Puff centurion today. First Habano post.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bearinvt said:


> Became a Puff centurion today. First Habano post.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beat me to it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Coloniales










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Cuaba Salomones


----------



## Perfecto Dave

bearinvt said:


> Became a Puff centurion today. First Habano post.


Welcome to the group of hell raisers and tricycle riders. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> Friday Smokes:
> Bolivar CJ '17
> Vegueros Mananitas '16
> 2 Staple smokes always taking up space in my Huma-Cooler 6000.
> Enjoy the weekend Fellas, be safe, be Happy and be thankful for the little things in life.
> P. S Don't waste your time wondering what a Huma-Cooler 6000 is. Not sure it even exist but it sure sounds like it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday!
Peace to all!
Just hanging at the shop with Christine!:vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

A dark Quintero Favorito, while I enjoy the peace and quiet watching the 70th Anniversary race F1 race from Silverstone.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

This dated 6/16 and plenty of IBCC this morning. Thanks to Jack for the Bolivar!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

#2, LUB FEB 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Culebra's 07 while BBQ is up and running.
Peace to all!
Enjoy life tomorrow is promised to no one.:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

PE and hefeweizen









Sent from the Westside


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Culebra's 07 while BBQ is up and running.
> Peace to all!
> Enjoy life tomorrow is promised to no one.:vs_cool:


I have to get me some Culebras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Culebra's 07 while BBQ is up and running.
> Peace to all!
> Enjoy life tomorrow is promised to no one.


When I look at these, I just can't imagine how they have any draw? Always seem to be a novelty to me. I'll have to break down and buy a braid some time.


----------



## ebnash

Sittin around, cracking up right now.


----------



## CgarDann

Great evening smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Petit No 2









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Sipping on a custom this morn. :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

Parti Aristocrat earlier today just before my loaded trailer was forcefully ripped off my truck by the wonderful PA roads.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop hanging with the King!
Gotta do a few things to the 65 Caddy.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Pokey smokey.......:nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last of the Culebra's they sure go quick.
I put a tape deck in the glove box of the Caddy.
We never did it because we used to take it to car shows.
It subtracts from your point total.
And she is an 100 point car.
But Frank's father Dominic.
Loves his cassette tapes and the car is officially retired. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Hoyo de Monterrey le hoyo du Depute









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Lawrence Welk used say........
A Juana and a twoa and threea :vs_laugh:

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and the Z today.
I think i can now get started on the Trans-Am.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Sometimes you have to toss a crapola stick and reach for a sure thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montecristo Edmundo on the ride home :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

HUHC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

100 degrees at 10a.......gonna be a warm one today! >

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Working at the shop.
That Trans - Am is the cleanest car I have worked on in a while.
Hardly had to wash to smoke this fine Seegar. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H Upmann Connoisseur A. My first one and sadly the entire wrapper peeled loose and the draw was incredibly tight









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

106F right now. Down right uncomfortable. 

Must be the crack that has me sitting out here right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> H Upmann Connoisseur A. My first one and sadly the entire wrapper peeled loose and the draw was incredibly tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Poke it with one of those Modus thig a ma giggys and watch it split in half.
Then toss it in a corn cob. That is what and old timer told me. Never tried it let me know how you make out. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> 106F right now. Down right uncomfortable.
> 
> Must be the crack that has me sitting out here right now.


JUNKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ON Deck!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
GOD Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

ebnash said:


> 106F right now. Down right uncomfortable.
> 
> Must be the crack that has me sitting out here right now.


Gonna be hot the next few days. Have one or 2HUHC left from the "batch" . Everytime I pick it up I put it back down.
Stay cool my friend.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion No 4. Very tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Connie A for the last couple of hours of work. Working from home has it's privliges when the wifi reaches out to the back porch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crack Stick Right after i finish Breakfast! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Custom before it sizzles. :vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

RASS, ETP JUN 16. From a box split with @Kidvegas , rest his soul. This ones for you ol' boy.


----------



## haegejc

Mag 46. BRE Sept 18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Royal Robusto


----------



## Piper

ERDM Choix Supreme


----------



## Rondo

Ingenios


----------



## Westside Threat

Trying to keep cool
















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## S&W

A couple of cigars for my birthday. The Trinadad Reyes was a gift from a good herfing buddy. The Punch Churchill is from OCT 2000. Been squirelling it back for a special occasion. Today was the day. Old man living it up...


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Last indian in the box...:frown2:


:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

#4 Dated 10/2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

S&W said:


> A couple of cigars for my birthday. The Trinadad Reyes was a gift from a good herfing buddy. The Punch Churchill is from OCT 2000. Been squirelling it back for a special occasion. Today was the day. Old man living it up...


Happy Birthday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

LTB AGO 13


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Favoritos. Pretty good for a $3 smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Juan number 1........9.30a and 106 already. >

:vs_cool:


----------



## TCstr8

PL Belicosos Extra and some rum.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Serie D #4


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## Rondo

Sig I


----------



## Westside Threat

Choix Supreme. Underrated smoke IMO









Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Take a wild guess! :grin2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Take a wild guess! :grin2:


Home sweet Home :grin2:


----------



## jurgenph

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Take a wild guess! :grin2:


i seem to recall you used to be a party shorts guy, did the psd6 take that spot now?

me... i'm in a party kinda mood as well today

partagas salomones lcdh

J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jurgenph said:


> i seem to recall you used to be a party shorts guy, did the psd6 take that spot now?
> 
> me... i'm in a party kinda mood as well today
> 
> partagas salomones lcdh
> 
> J.


Hey how have ya been?
Nice to see a lot of the old members here.
Past few days.
I am hoping to see more.
I still dig the shorts i am just a Party Whore.
Peace my brother.
That's a great smoke you got there!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Like J Lo i am on the six. :vs_laugh:

Martini very dry with pepperoncini peppers.
And a PSD#6.
Now if that ain't spicy u don't know what is! :vs_cool:

PEACE TO ALL!


----------



## CgarDann

2014 partagas corona junior

We are all partagas whores today

Amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents
BBF while working on my truck.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Me and J Lo ridin the fence line together. :cb

:wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Serie E No 2. Very tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Round em up and ride that RASS to the end! :cb

:wink2:


----------



## Wheels Up

Drove 930 miles to Detroit yesterday, replaced some equipment today, and I'm driving all 930 miles back tomorrow.

But tonight, there's a gentle breeze and plenty of time for an H. Upmann, courtesy of somebody in Oregon who has trouble with math.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 while oiling the hinges and door locks on my truck.
Killer ash the cigar was in my mouth.
Moving around it never fell till i flicked it.
Lasted 45 minutes.
I finished it on the deck. Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
PSD#6 at the shop cleaning cobwebs out of the Trans-Am. :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Wheels Up said:


> Drove 930 miles to Detroit yesterday, replaced some equipment today, and I'm driving all 930 miles back tomorrow.
> 
> But tonight, there's a gentle breeze and plenty of time for an H. Upmann, courtesy of somebody in Oregon who has trouble with math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


cigar smokers dont math good


----------



## Flawlessly

HdM LCDH









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Epicure Especial. Always a treat









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

HUHC and some time to spare.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On the six again.
My friend Rosey dropped by.
She works at a vineyard in Upstate N.Y.
She supplied the Rose wine.
I supplied the SEEGAR! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Always sad to see the last of an indian fall to the flame. I was trying to get a shot of the ash before it dropped.:serious: One half a second too late. :crying: I wish I had a few more boxes like this one. A roller that took pride in her/his work for sure. Every stick from the cab was a perfect draw with little to no touch ups. May have to put some feelers out and see if I can find another cab marked the same. :nerd2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Royal Corona. Very tasty, I can see why they are popular









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La China Custom and the Bastard on deck.
Thanks Jimmy!
:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Maduro No 1. Kinda pricey but very enjoyable









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll yesterday after the funeral.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397

This PSD4 will be smoked in memorial of my wife's uncle Joey that passed earlier this afternoon. He was great man that loved a good Cuban cigar and a glass of bourbon. Joey served as a Marine in the Korean War and will be greatly missed by all who came in contact with him. I know that I will sure as hell miss him and his stories. (Like the time he went blind for 3 days after drinking some bad moonshine!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cracker1397 said:


> This PSD4 will be smoked in memorial of my wife's uncle Joey that passed earlier this afternoon. He was great man that loved a good Cuban cigar and a glass of bourbon. Joey served as a Marine in the Korean War and will be greatly missed by all who came in contact with him. I know that I will sure as hell miss him and his stories. (Like the time he went blind for 3 days after drinking some bad moonshine!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R.I.P Joey!
Your greatest service is before you!
Semper Fidelis!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
In honor of all fallen heroes!
I smoke this fine seegar!
On this wonderful SUNDAY!
GOD'S Day ! Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## WABOOM

Alfredo Martinez custom, '18 salamones.


----------



## Pag#11

Happy Sunday 
I acquired this smoke from long time member a few years back. 
Haven't smoked many of these but I may have to start. This was an excellent smoke. I was in the mood for something a little lighter than my usual Parti, Boli, Cristobal. This hit the mark perfectly.
Thanks @ebnash hoping the wild fires aren't affecting the family and yourself to much.
Also would like to send my condolences to @Tony Brooklyn 
For the rest have a great Sunday.








Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

El Rey de Mundo Choix Supreme. Very tasty and not a bad price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Coffee and crack. Pebbles and Bam-Bam are having a party and Minnie Meowse is supervising.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Some crack sticks with @mambo5 after helping my dad move some massive stones


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just my usual Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Travoline

Trying to get a little work done....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Allones extra EL 2011

Tasty treat, paired with a glass of Malbec.


J.


----------



## jurgenph

My phone is acting up... Please delete double post


----------



## ebnash

Pag#11 said:


> Happy Sunday
> I acquired this smoke from long time member a few years back.
> Haven't smoked many of these but I may have to start. This was an excellent smoke. I was in the mood for something a little lighter than my usual Parti, Boli, Cristobal. This hit the mark perfectly.
> Thanks @ebnash hoping the wild fires aren't affecting the family and yourself to much.


Thanks brother. Glad the HDM is treating you well. Been like a roller coaster here. We've been on and off evac warning 3 times now. They keep expecting more lighting storms, but they just aren't coming to fruition, so AMEN to that.

Little by little our brave souls fighting the fires are chipping away and making progress.

We know many who are evac'd and some who have lost their homes. I think there are close 100,000 people evac'd now and I just pray they are all finding solutions for a temporary home. I know many who have headed to Southern California just to find hotels rooms or be with family.

Lord willing, this too, shall pass.

Thanks again for the prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs

Hoyo de Monterrey









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Checking up on the 62 !
Peace to you!

:vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

Enjoyed this one from a fellow forum member.


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Checking up on the 62 !
> Peace to you!


62 Electra! Beautiful cars that really represent the era, in my opinion. Wouldn't mind seeing more pics!

Or maybe a Wildcat???? Grille seems like wildcat.

Not sure


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> 62 Electra! Beautiful cars that really represent the era, in my opinion. Wouldn't mind seeing more pics!
> 
> Or maybe a Wildcat???? Grille seems like wildcat.
> 
> Not sure


Its an Electra 225 convertible with the original nail head.
Hold on be right back :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> 62 Electra! Beautiful cars that really represent the era, in my opinion. Wouldn't mind seeing more pics!
> 
> Or maybe a Wildcat???? Grille seems like wildcat.
> 
> Not sure


I had too adjust her brakes back in storage she goes.
Only gets driven about 300 miles a year. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'15 Vigia








Trimmed my stock to these and a couple other specifics. The twang isn't doing it for me in most cc these days.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Not too bad....I forgot to look at the box bottom. Really doesn't matter, they'll be gone in another month or so. >


----------



## CgarDann

Night cap to wind down this crazy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Custom roll Coffee Black.
Peace to all!:vs_laugh:


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I had too adjust her brakes back in storage she goes.
> Only gets driven about 300 miles a year.


That's the stuff, right there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

YOLANDA CAÑONAZO Custom Roll and Christine.
Gotta spend some time with her.
She gets jealous when i hang with the other cars.
But you know she is.
My number one Gal. :grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> That's the stuff, right there! Thanks for sharing.


No worries my pleasure.
Thanks for your interest.
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 in between storms.
A few tornadoes touched down briefly 
Power went out for a few minutes.
And i am in upstate New York.
I can't imagine what those in the direct path of Laura are going through.
Wherever you are stay safe GOD BLESS!
Thank You JESUS for this blessing AMEN!


----------



## WABOOM

Coronations, EML JUN 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Storms going to be rolling on through all weekend.
Stay safe GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Elegantes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

54 with a stripped band :nerd2:


----------



## CgarDann

A little something before the storms roll in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Tubos no 1 2015 with a new rum to me









Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Trying too keep busy while social distancing on this rainy day.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Siglo I. from last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM

A stunningly good Mag 46, ORM DIC 16 with strong Honduran coffee. 
A great day to be alive.


----------



## TCstr8

Edmundo









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

An excellent morning combining two of my favorite things- CC's and S&W Revolvers. 
Mr. Lopez kept me company as I cleaned up my latest acquistion. A 1980 vintage S&W Model 25-5 in 45 LC. Been a while since I've added one this nice to the collection.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

S&W said:


> An excellent morning combining two of my favorite things- CC's and S&W Revolvers.
> Mr. Lopez kept me company as I cleaned up my latest acquistion. A 1980 vintage S&W Model 25-5 in 45 LC. Been a while since I've added one this nice to the collection.


Nice heater....:smile2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mr. V cut is back with a RASS attack! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

S&W said:


> An excellent morning combining two of my favorite things- CC's and S&W Revolvers.
> Mr. Lopez kept me company as I cleaned up my latest acquistion. A 1980 vintage S&W Model 25-5 in 45 LC. Been a while since I've added one this nice to the collection.


Jealous of all you fine folks living in states that let you exercise your 2nd amendment rights. Here in NYC getting a rifle/shotgun license is really hard Pistol license is next to impossible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

CgarDann said:


> Jealous of all you fine folks living in states that let you exercise your 2nd amendment rights. Here in NYC getting a rifle/shotgun license is really hard Pistol license is next to impossible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two words...............
Ghost gun :wink2:
Arizona don't even need a permit to carry concealed if you have a state ID and you're not a felon. :nerd2:


----------



## awk6898

PET JUL 16 Punch Punch while catching the last period of Flyers game. This box is smoking great.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Perfecto Dave said:


> Two words...............
> 
> Ghost gun :wink2:
> 
> Arizona don't even need a permit to carry concealed if you have a state ID and you're not a felon. :nerd2:


4 words....
Shall Not Be Infringed. 

Or

3 words...
Tragic Boating Accident 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

CgarDann said:


> Jealous of all you fine folks living in states that let you exercise your 2nd amendment rights. Here in NYC getting a rifle/shotgun license is really hard Pistol license is next to impossible
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


one word....walkaway


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY
> Peace to all!
> :vs_cool:


add some capers and red onion and you just made my favorite breakfast


----------



## S&W

HU #2


----------



## Westside Threat

One of the only good things about summer coming to an end is Oktoberfest.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

2009 Ramon allones petite Unico Canada


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ON the six.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

Partagas MF
These little MFers are good. I may be a Parti whore when I grow up...


----------



## bearinvt

S&W said:


> Partagas MF
> These little MFers are good. I may be a Parti whore when I grow up...


I've always wondered about those. They're pretty economical and I think at one time they were machine made. I'd see them in the duty free but couldn't muster up the courage to pull the trigger.


----------



## S&W

bearinvt said:


> I've always wondered about those. They're pretty economical and I think at one time they were machine made. I'd see them in the duty free but couldn't muster up the courage to pull the trigger.


I'm only about a year into the CC rabbit hole. But these are definitely on the "buy again" list. The box I bought is fairly young- April of 2019 but they have zero chance of being aged. I'm enjoying smoking them too much.


----------



## talisker10

Hoyo epi deluxe - excellent smoke


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta No 2 Tubos. Very good for the price. Has become one of my goto smokes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

RASCC... ridiculously tight, I think that I popped one of my fillings out puffing on this


J.


----------



## Rondo

'15 IV


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

S&W said:


> Partagas MF
> These little MFers are good. I may be a Parti whore when I grow up...


Party Whores Rock!:grin2:



bearinvt said:


> I've always wondered about those. They're pretty economical and I think at one time they were machine made. I'd see them in the duty free but couldn't muster up the courage to pull the trigger.


You know i love anything Partagas.
That being said too many draw poorly IMHO.
And the complexity is just not there.
For a few dollars more you are in premium cigar territory.
Partagas Shorts, PSD#6 come to mind. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While working on the Trans -Am.
She's so clean my hands hardly get dirty.
Almost as clean as Christine. :wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mille goin good! :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta change all the front bushings.
Sitting all those years and they turn into powder.
Partagas keeping me company these cheapos are great if your working on something.
If you have to sit there and pay attention to them.
The stories a little different IMHO :vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

PL Picadores last night


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Jose L Piedra Cazadores. Pretty tasty for the cheap price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yolanda Custom.
Boy is Christine pissed at me.
Left her in the rain.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Thank you @Rondo


----------



## bearinvt

I guess I’m an aspiring Party whore. A little more time with this crowd should seal the deal.

D4 in my paw.


----------



## Rondo

bearinvt said:


> I guess I'm an aspiring Party whore. A little more time with this crowd should seal the deal.


Welcome to the land of fast cars and great cigars. 
Makes me feel like a greaser all over again. 
Where's my 8-pack of Miller ponies?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> I guess I'm an aspiring Party whore. A little more time with this crowd should seal the deal.
> 
> D4 in my paw.


The dark side is strong.:grin2:



Rondo said:


> Welcome to the land of fast cars and great cigars.
> Makes me feel like a greaser all over again.
> Where's my 8-pack of Miller ponies?
> View attachment 285442


Alas! Where have all the years gone?
Did I dream my life, or is it real?
What I always thought - was that something?
Then I've slept and don't know it&#8230;
Now I'm awake, and I no longer know
What used to be familiar as my own hands:
People and places, where I was raised from childhood,
They are strangers to me, as if it were all lies.
Those who were my playmates are old and indolent.
Meadows are farmed, forests are felled,
If it were not for the water, which flows as ever before,
ah, then I'd believe that my misfortune is truly great.
Many no longer even greet me, who once knew me well.
The world is full of ingratitude everywhere.
When I think of the many glorious days,
They disappear, like ripples in the water -
Forever more - alas!

Oh, how little these young people amount to!
They once were so cheerful and light-hearted,
Now they know only worries: why do they do this?
When I look at the world around me, it is never happy,
Dancing and singing disappear into worries.
Never has a Christian man seen such miserable times.
See, such poor jewelry the women wear,
And the proud knights, what rude clothing they wear!
Unfriendly letters come to us from Rome:
Sorrow is allowed, but joy is kept from us.
That grieves me deeply (we lived so well before),
that I should trade my laughs for cries.
Even the wild birds lament:
What wonder, when I've lost all my friends?
What do I say, a foolish man in my poor wrath?
Whoever seeks luck in this world, loses it in the next world.

O weh, how we're poisoned with sweet things!
I see the bitter gall swimming in the honey.
The world is beautiful on the surface - white, green, and red.
But inside there are blacker colors, dark like Death.
But even those led astray still have hope of salvation
Though your sins are great, confession is easy.
Think on that, knight, because it concerns you.
You wear the bright helm and the hard armor,
You carry the strong shield and the holy sword.
God wills that even I would be worthy of this victory.
Then even I, a man with nothing, can earn rich wages.
But I don't mean property, or the gold of princes:
I want (very much) to carry that crown eternally,
with such glory as a soldier can earn with his spear.
I could begin the lucky journey over the sea,
Then I would sing 'How good!' and never more 'Alas!'
Never more 'Alas!'
Walther von der Vogelweide >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Sun coming up later going down earlier.
Winter is upon us.
Peace be with you.
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> Sun coming up later going down earlier.
> Winter is upon us.
> Peace be with you.
> GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


OH BOY...I can't wait! While most are freezing and shoveling white, I'll be sitting on the back patio in a T shirt, shorts and my flip flops.
:nerd2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Hoyi de Monterrey Epicure No 2. A favorite I always try to keep on hand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mille and me...doing morning chores. :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Perfecto Dave said:


> OH BOY...I can't wait! While most are freezing and shoveling white, I'll be sitting on the back patio in a T shirt, shorts and my flip flops.
> :nerd2:


How are the real estate values by you ? Might be a nice winter home investment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

What an amazing cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Famosos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> OH BOY...I can't wait! While most are freezing and shoveling white, I'll be sitting on the back patio in a T shirt, shorts and my flip flops.
> :nerd2:


You lucky Dog.:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Christine waiting for the scrap man.
Yolanda Custom to keep us company.
I used to scrap the Cats with the cars.
But my friend Richard who recently lost his Wife R.I.P
Has started a new business.
He gets a pallet full ships them to the refinery.
That's $500 siting on the floor.
I am just the middleman.
He cleared $215 thousand last month.
Maybe Fred Sanford was right.
There really is money in junk! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

CgarDann said:


> How are the real estate values by you ? Might be a nice winter home investment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We came out here in '98 from SE Mich. Never looked back. First house 135K brand new build 1800 sqft. Lived in it for 8 yrs sold it for 275K. Built a second one 3000 sqft on 1 acre in an HOA, 400K :serious: WTH were we thinking :vs_mad:....sold it after 7 years for 430K. Bought a 2200 sqft bank repo on 1.25 acre in 2012 for 265K. Zillow has it around 520K now. It's our body bag house. Were not moving again :wink2:
We're out in county and if you can find a decent one acre around us you're looking at 125-150K for dirt now. Of course you should have power, water and phone to the property for that price. There are some buildable acres around off grid for 40 to 50K if you're that kinda guy! :nerd2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short on time.....grab a short! >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
T.G.I.F Beautiful Full Moon just before daylight
Gonna hit the road after Breakfast.
Bolivar Petit Corona on deck.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie

Nice morning cigar 2016










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Perfecto Dave said:


> We came out here in '98 from SE Mich. Never looked back. First house 135K brand new build 1800 sqft. Lived in it for 8 yrs sold it for 275K. Built a second one 3000 sqft on 1 acre in an HOA, 400K :serious: WTH were we thinking :vs_mad:....sold it after 7 years for 430K. Bought a 2200 sqft bank repo on 1.25 acre in 2012 for 265K. Zillow has it around 520K now. It's our body bag house. Were not moving again :wink2:
> We're out in county and if you can find a decent one acre around us you're looking at 125-150K for dirt now. Of course you should have power, water and phone to the property for that price. There are some buildable acres around off grid for 40 to 50K if you're that kinda guy! :nerd2:


That's awesome where I am 100 x 100 lot is for extremely wealthy and next to impossible to find. But then again I live in nyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Robusto, always a nice treat









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Bolivar Simones Canada.
This is a 2007 I think...

Wrapper cracked when I punched it which added a little challenge to the smoke.


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> That's awesome where I am 100 x 100 lot is for extremely wealthy and next to impossible to find. But then again I live in nyc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny you know i live in Brooklyn too.
We consider NYC Manhattan.
Anything else is just considered the outer boroughs.
Or what was then termed the 5 Boroughs after they grouped them all together.
You know Brooklyn was the last of the holdouts.
Never wanting to incorporate with the others.
Actually people from brooklyn originally.
Have more in common with as much as i hate to say it.
Long Island than they do with Manhattan.
Especially those that lived in the eastern most part like i do Sheepshead Bay.
Long Island because of its rich and influential residents.
Circumvented the take over for lack of a better term.
Becoming Nassau ans Suffolk counties respectively.
But then i grew up in Brooklyn my whole life.
I am assuming you are transplanted there because of the terminology you used. :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's funny you know i live in Brooklyn too.
> We consider NYC Manhattan.
> Anything else is just considered the outer boroughs.
> Or what was then termed the 5 Boroughs after they grouped them all together.
> You know Brooklyn was the last of the holdouts.
> Never wanting to incorporate with the others.
> Actually people from brooklyn originally.
> Have more in common with as much as i hate to say it.
> Long Island than they do with Manhattan.
> Especially those that lived in the eastern most part like i do Sheepshead Bay.
> Long Island because of its rich and influential residents.
> Circumvented the take over for lack of a better term.
> Becoming Nassau ans Suffolk counties respectively.
> But then i grew up in Brooklyn my whole life.
> I am assuming you are transplanted there because of the terminology you used. :vs_cool:


Originally from Russia. Came here with my family when I was 12. Bay ridge for 20 years. Sheepshead bay for another 6 and manhattan beach for the last 4 So I guess we are neighbors 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Originally from Russia. Came here with my family when I was 12. Bay ridge for 20 years. Sheepshead bay for another 6 and manhattan beach for the last 4 So I guess we are neighbors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am surprised you skipped over Brighton Beach.
Big Russian/ Ukraine population especially people from Odessa.
They love the ocean.
Or so i am told my best buddy from Bay Ridge.
Big Phil Married a Russian girl from Brighton Beach.
Makes Perogies to die for what a great Cook.
Howdy neighbor. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

HU Connie #1


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am surprised you skipped over Brighton Beach.
> Big Russian/ Ukraine population especially people from Odessa.
> They love the ocean.
> Or so i am told my best buddy from Bay Ridge.
> Big Phil Married a Russian girl from Brighton Beach.
> Makes Perogies to die for what a great Cook.
> Howdy neighbor. :vs_cool:


HERF ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Spent the day Celebrating my nieces 21st bday at this wine yard https://www.wolffer.com/
And now for some down time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Mag10 and SN Oktoberfest. Recipe changes every year and this is not Sierra Nevada's finest work. Cigar is great though










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> HERF ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why not as soon as i catch up.
My plate is full right now.
Besides its no fun smoking with a mask on.
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
At the shop gonna take the z-28 up to Lebanon race track.
Wanna see how she does before i put her away for winter.:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegueros Tapados. Tasty for the cheap price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pretty darn good on street tires.
I know she runs in the high nines .
On drag slicks. :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

111 degrees today.....nothing but short on time! >

:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

About to light up my first of a UEB AGO 18 box for tonight's Flyers game. Let's go boys!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

This little fella is treating me well...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Happy Sunday God's Day.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

'15 Demi Tasse


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Por Larranaga Picadores. Very tasty and reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

2011 Bolivar turbos no. 2


J.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

104 at high noon.....gonna be a warm one >
The good news is by mid week it's supposed to be mid 90's :smile2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

RyJ Churchill


----------



## S&W

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Por Larranaga Picadores. Very tasty and reasonably priced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I agree. One of my favorites.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

A gift from the awesome @bobbya08
Miss that guy


----------



## bobbya08

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> A gift from the awesome @bobbya08
> Miss that guy


I'm still kicking buddy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

About to get back in the pool, boy it's hot. Perfect cigar for the day










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Punch Punch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Only 109 today.......just enough time for a short burn :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Surface of Mars has nothing on how hot my backyard is. Cigars to weather the storm

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bobbya08 said:


> I'm still kicking buddy!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha
Good to see you brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wherever you may be.
Enjoy your Labor day.
It's the last big bash of Summer.
Fall is here chilly in the mornings Upstate.
Not so much in Brooklyn.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS please stay safe! :vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11

@TonyBrooklyn just thinking about the word chilly is refreshing. Record breaking heat in Los Angeles. Was 121° Yesterday, went outside all of 5 minutes.
Temperature should explain why no cigar was smoked.
To All:
Happy Labor Day








Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe no 3. Pretty tasty and reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

HUHC and it’s already 100F outside again. A little tight and a bit of a wonky burn but it’s starting to open up.


----------



## CgarDann

Wrong thread


----------



## S&W

HU Connie#2. These are going fast.Gonna haft to snag another box.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pag#11 said:


> @TonyBrooklyn just thinking about the word chilly is refreshing. Record breaking heat in Los Angeles. Was 121° Yesterday, went outside all of 5 minutes.
> Temperature should explain why no cigar was smoked.
> To All:
> Happy Labor Day
> View attachment 285760
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I bet it will be short lived.
Soon the Santa Ana winds will kick in.
At least you can go swimming i love California.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

R&J Churchill and a local refreshment










Sent from the Westside


----------



## CgarDann

Some crack goodness to close out the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Early Breakfast BROOKLYN Style!
Peace to all!
May GOD be with you all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Favoritos. Pretty good and very cheap









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

RyJ No.2 A/T. I think next time I'll just go for the Mille Fleur. Like the smoke but don't care for the tube.


----------



## bobbya08

Cohiba Espy!! Been a long time since I've been on here figured I'd smoke a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

bobbya08 said:


> Cohiba Espy!! Been a long time since I've been on here figured I'd smoke a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wassup @bobbya08! Good to hear from you! :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

bobbya08 said:


> Cohiba Espy!! Been a long time since I've been on here figured I'd smoke a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOUT TIME.. Good to see ya buddy

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08

UBC03 said:


> BOUT TIME.. Good to see ya buddy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hopefully I'll be snooping around for awhile, I gotta restock though I'm a little light on sticks lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bobbya08 said:


> Cohiba Espy!! Been a long time since I've been on here figured I'd smoke a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always nice to see ya!
Your a nice person.
A rare commodity in today's world! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Like i said chilly up state in the morning.
Just had my coffee gonna pull Christine out of the garage.
Get the Trans Am up on the lift.
You all have a blessed day!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

2011 PSD4

J.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Mille Fleurs. Good smoke for a good price. Something I try to always keep on hand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Cooled down to 90°. That's worthy of a cigar.









Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuaba Tradicionales. Pretty tasty but all 3 i had, had very tight draws unfortunately. Also on the pricey side for what it is









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mille...must be tight draw day :serious: Nothing a perfect draw can't handle tho :wink2: Best little tool I have for cigar puffin :nerd2:


----------



## George007

Bolivar 2018. Oh these are great!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short break after lunch :wink2:
After the sun goes down today gonna be nice out back with only high 88 today.
Bust out a big boy! :nerd2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

RG Petit Corona ROTT...


----------



## CgarDann

Bolivar no 2 en tubo MSU JUN 19 and some plantation XO rum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Salvador farm custom...cananozo style :wink2:
Just a wonderful cigar... Perfectly constructed... closed my eyes and I was back on the farm in Cuba :grin2:


----------



## Gummy Jones

George007 said:


> Bolivar 2018. Oh these are great!


that looks incredible


----------



## jurgenph

2007 Bolivar corona extra


J.


----------



## S&W

San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe ROTT. The name is almost longer than the smoke. But very enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

RASS wrapping up my northern season.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

3 Fingers of Basil Hayden's PSD#6
We had a little get together!
Time for bed its 45 degrees outside at nearly 5 a.m
Damn it i hate winter.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 3 Fingers of Basil Hayden's PSD#6
> We had a little get together!
> Time for bed its 45 degrees outside at nearly 5 a.m
> Damn it i hate winter.
> Peace to all! :vs_cool:


33 degrees here at 5 AM. The beast is coming and the feeling is mutual brother.


----------



## bearinvt

Finally got my old 8N running this morning. That earned me a Party. Man it is good!


----------



## Piper

BBF. Cool air but warm in the sun.


----------



## George007

And another one... might have to buy a box of these....


----------



## S&W

PL Picadores. Love the flavors in this smoke.


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Presidente.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Double eddy :wink2:


----------



## CgarDann

BBF on a beautiful day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Tapados this afternoon


----------



## Westside Threat

JL1 that got soft around the 3/4 point. Up to that it was great. Paired with a seasonal brew










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sorry guys been kinda busy making the most of the end of summer.
Lots of parties and get togethers.
Spent the weekend with my buddy Phil.
This Corona Crap has really upset everyone's lives.
I pray that GOD helps us all ! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to make the Doughnuts!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Time to eat some doughnuts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Serie E No 2. Very tasty but a little pricey to be a regular in my supply









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

D4


----------



## Slowpokebill

Last night it was bourbon and a Rafael Gonzales Petite Corona


----------



## S&W

HU Regalia. Very tight draw on these. This one was all but unsmokable. Guess it's time to get a Modus tool on order.


----------



## Piper

Choix Supreme yesterday afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
A bit nippy up at the shop.
Stay safe GOD BLESS!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mille and "that" guy. :nerd2:
You know you have a good one when the ash burns off like this one and after about an inch and half in it drops off and leaves that nice little cherry cone! 

:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

HUHC at sunset.


----------



## Piper

HUHC didn't last long enough. Enjoying a Picadores on a chilly mid-September evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Rass and a 1967 Riviera.
Gotta start getting these cars ready for winter storage.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Lopez 1
Nights are getting nicer out. :grin2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sir Winston EOS JUL19










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Camping in Gettysburg for the week. Just walked some of the battlefields. Back at the campground now doing some fishing.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Royal Corona


----------



## Perfecto Dave

106 today so only time for a shorty short short! >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Crazy day time to kick back!
I hope all is well with you guys.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Don't get to lurk on this side very often. One more gift from @ Haegejc. Thanks again sir. Need to make my 1st purchase on this side. Pairing with a little Pendleton.


----------



## haegejc

Picadores tonight!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been eyeing those custom rolls. Are they good value?


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No 2. My favorite CC and reasonably priced enough to enjoy fairly often









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

S&W said:


> I've been eyeing those custom rolls. Are they good value?


I love them for the money hard to beat!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to have another burn party.
The office of the shop is packed.
And i already burned half of them a few weeks ago.
All the parts boxes from the Z/28 and other projects.
Time to break out the 55 gallon drum.:grin2:


----------



## haegejc

S&W said:


> I've been eyeing those custom rolls. Are they good value?


S&W I have enjoyed them, would I buy another bundle... not sure! They have gotten better as they get more rest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

RASS no. 24 out of the box :frown2:


----------



## S&W

Mille Fleur tonight


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Punch 48 out in state 48 :nerd2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

Yo Brooklyn Happy Birthday have a great day!!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Received my Modus II today and went straight for one of the HU Regalias that have been frustrating me with tight draws. The Modus made short work of the job. Beutifully conceived and crafted tool. Best $40 I've spent in a long while.


----------



## awk6898

Our last night in Gettysburg. Royal Corona MSU SEP 18 first and then I have a Lusi ready for when the campfire gets lit.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Perfecto Dave said:


> Punch 48 out in state 48 :nerd2:
> 
> :vs_cool:


That's one gorgeous wrapper.


----------



## Rondo

'16 CoRo


----------



## zcziggy

Rondo said:


> '16 CoRo
> 
> View attachment 286728


gloves....already??? :surprise:


----------



## jurgenph

A custom roll that I forgot to mark back when I got them...
So no clue what they are anymore 🙂

J.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mille and my reconstructed ash holder. :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

'18 Coro on a cold but sunny afternoon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> Yo Brooklyn Happy Birthday have a great day!!


Thanks Vit! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Parties breaking up damn its cold 41 degrees.
I would venture to say.
More like October weather than September.:vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

Last night actually


----------



## UBC03

Last night, the oldest girl's new boyfriend and I had a couple Alex lanceros. The Rhon and Lyss had a couple Kuba Kubas. 

And Lyss and I had a bowl of some cherry blend she picked out on our trip to Gettysburg. She's really wants to get into piping. So I guess I need to get back into it.. lol

As usual no pics. I feel like a jagoff snapping pics of cigars when we're having a decent conversation around the fire. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Christine going for a ride.
Not to many more days like this.
Winter is upon us i can feel old man winter breathing down my neck!
Happy Sunday GOD BLESS!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Did someone say winter? :vs_laugh: 
Nights tapering off to the mid-high 80's finally! >


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sure is nice to have my office back!:vs_laugh:


----------



## bearinvt

We’ve decamped to Keuka Lake. Another beautiful place


----------



## S&W

Coronations A/T this afternoon


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sure is nice to have my office back!:vs_laugh:


Holy Sh!t, there was a desk under there?!?! Lol

Not poking fun at you, sir. In the age of Amazon and mail-order-everything, I think everbody has one of those rooms. Mine is my drum room. About once every other month (when I can longer get behind the drum set) I am forced to spend a day breaking down and cutting up boxes for the recycling bin. Unfortunately the "PC Police" here in Cali would lynch me if I tried to burn them.

Also, the obligatory Parti shot....


----------



## haegejc

Parti Short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Last two of the box OPS Mar 16. Very good box overall, some underfilled but the flavor has been great

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Holy Sh!t, there was a desk under there?!?! Lol
> 
> Not poking fun at you, sir. In the age of Amazon and mail-order-everything, I think everbody has one of those rooms. Mine is my drum room. About once every other month (when I can longer get behind the drum set) I am forced to spend a day breaking down and cutting up boxes for the recycling bin. Unfortunately the "PC Police" here in Cali would lynch me if I tried to burn them.
> 
> Also, the obligatory Parti shot....


Yes i am ashamed to admit i let it go that far.
I know what you meant your one of the good guys!
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A big fatty for a warm fall eve! :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents
Breakfast Brooklyn Style.
Homemade iced coffee Starbucks Pike Place blend.
Brooklyn Bagel Cream Cheese and Lox.
Partagas PSD#6, Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

2011 Bolivar turbos no 1


J.


----------



## Rondo

Alex Lancero


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Ondeck Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very nice custom i just Received.
One of the shorter ones.
Reminded me of the ones.
Rodolfo Taboada Campa used to roll R.I.P.
Thanks Bill! :vs_cool:
As you can see i just started to fill the office with boxes again.
I should have money like i have cardboard. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nice dark wraps.....well rested for about 2 hours after they hit home! :vs_laugh:


----------



## jurgenph

RyJ EL 2004

Twas tight.


J.


----------



## S&W

SCdlH El Principe


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Rass and a cup of Joe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

No pic but I had a RYJ churchill last night. It was good but the draw was quite firm. It was a gift so I can't say how it was cared for. I suspect it may have been rott.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Somehow I ended up with a crap house full of these. And more on the way! :vs_laugh:


----------



## bearinvt

Party on the deck


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Petite Corona

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

If my memory serves at all I think this is from David @Piper. Very enjoyable and apologies if I got that wrong.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

One of the Customs Bill sent for my birthday Thanks Bro!
On the deck this afternoon. 
Blanket up sunbathing in my birthday suit.:vs_laugh:
This is the last week of sunbathing in the sun.
After this its just gonna be too cold.
It most likely is gonna be an early winter me thinks.
I hope i am wrong.:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegueros Tapados. Pretty good for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An hour in the sun smoking a fine gifted seegar!
This was a custom roll Sublime.
An hour and a half of bliss thanks Bill!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> An hour in the sun smoking a fine gifted seegar!
> This was a custom roll Sublime.
> An hour and a half of bliss thanks Bill!:vs_cool:


any further details?
dont leave us hangin that way


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> any further details?
> dont leave us hangin that way


Reminded me of the ones.
Rodolfo Taboada Campa used to roll R.I.P.
Very reminiscent of the Davidoff Cigars of the 1980's.
That were made from Cuban Tobacco.
Which Mr. Taboada was famous for duplicating.
Aside from that if you have never smoked one i will attempt to describe the flavors.
Spicy sweet full bodied but not harsh.
No nicotine or ammonia smell or taste present.
Rolled oats ,toast, coffee,nuts, gingerbread.
Are the main impressions.
Loads of twang in the last third.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The guy came to cut the lawn at the shop.
Hit the cleanout cap with the mower and broke it off.
Not his fault really.
The septic guy left it flush to the ground.
The grass grows over it its hard to see.
Especially when his 10 year old son is doing the mowing.
While he tends to the rest of the property it is a huge task at 15 acres.
No worries he also owns the hardware store in town.
So me and Christine took a ride.
On this beautiful 81 degree day.
I extended the pipe so it is above ground problem solved.
Took a Bolivar PC for the ride.
I smoked one the other day from the first box the draw was excellent.
This one was a tent peg for the first third hard as a rock.
So i clipped it draw was perfect again problem solved. :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
May GOD be with you and keep you safe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Dug into a "new" box of AGO 12 PSD4.


J.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Saint Luis Rey Regios. Pretty good smoke and not too bad on price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

HC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> HC
> 
> View attachment 287108


Is that what that is?
And all along i thought they were called.
CRACK STICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## lex61

Petit Edmundo, chock full o' twang


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH-PUNCH in the dark!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> HC
> 
> View attachment 287108


Hahaha
Did your daughter do the zen statue of Einie?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
GOD BLESS!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Up to my usual.:wink2:
Making Vitamin D in my birthday suit.:vs_laugh:
Another BPC to keep me company.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

S O S

Different day! :nerd2:


----------



## ebnash

Crack stick


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Finishing up breakfast.
BRC on deck peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Hahaha
> Did your daughter do the zen statue of Einie?


Not this time. French Bulldog Rescue Network, where my wife and I volunteer had a fund raising auction.


----------



## Slowpokebill

from last night. I really enjoy the Jose L Piedra Cazadores.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Flawlessly

MP2

Happy birthday to me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo said:


> Not this time. French Bulldog Rescue Network, where my wife and I volunteer had a fund raising auction.


Oh that's great, good for you guys
I looked into getting a French BD once, but they were about five grand
Great dogs though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Flawlessly said:


> MP2
> 
> Happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 287314
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy bday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Flawlessly said:


> MP2
> 
> Happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 287314
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And Many more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC
While doing a few things outside the house.
These are amazing ROTT.
And a 2020 date code no less.
I may have to switch from a Party Whore to a Boli Whore. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slowpokebill

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BPC
> While doing a few things outside the house.
> These are amazing ROTT.
> And a 2020 date code no less.
> I may have to switch from a Party Whore to a Boli Whore. :vs_laugh:


I've heard good things about theses. I'm thinking I might need to add a box to my collection soon.


----------



## CgarDann

Upon the initial inspection I can't find a single fault with this stick. Feels just right in the hand weight wise. Warraper is still showing the oily character with a very smooth sheen. Foot smells of cedar and hay. Using punching the cap the pre light draw is fantastic - hinting at the great construction. Flavor wise I am detecting smooth nuances of cedar and some inherent sweetness

Time to light this thing. Right away I am getting notes of coffee, nutmeg and perhaps molasses like sweetness. Retro is of white pepper and dark chocolate - excellent combination. Not overpowering. First third is pretty much smooth balanced bliss

I like to flip off the ash at about this length but it looks like you can smoke through about half a stick without it falling down on its own. As you can see the burn is perfect










Second third is more creamy with almond like flavors and oatmeal cookie Sweetness on the finish. Pepper is gone on the retro and replaced with stewed fruit.










Into the last third now. Profile is a repeat of the 1st third which I loved. This will be a nubber for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Lurking in the shadows must have scared me and cause to blurr the camera. :vs_OMG:


----------



## S&W

Flawlessly said:


> MP2
> 
> Happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 287314
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy Birthday! Many happy returns.


----------



## S&W

Connie #1


----------



## Rusty Nail

Cuban House Blend from a local B&M.


----------



## Westside Threat

Smoke on smoke










Sent from the Westside


----------



## bearinvt

Perfecto Dave said:


> Lurking in the shadows must have scared me and cause to blurr the camera. :vs_OMG:


Is that your lawn the hose is lying on? It looks more drivable most of the roads in Vermont!:smile2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

bearinvt said:


> Is that your lawn the hose is lying on? It looks more drivable most of the roads in Vermont!:smile2:


Lawn? Did someone say lawn? I haven't mowed grass in 22 years. Grass is for the people on the other side of the mountains. I'm poor folk! :vs_laugh:

I do have to go thru with a propane blow torch in the spring and burn the weeds out tho. >


----------



## Perfecto Dave

50 shades of Magnum :serious:


----------



## S&W

RyJ #2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Upon the initial inspection I can't find a single fault with this stick. Feels just right in the hand weight wise. Warraper is still showing the oily character with a very smooth sheen. Foot smells of cedar and hay. Using punching the cap the pre light draw is fantastic - hinting at the great construction. Flavor wise I am detecting smooth nuances of cedar and some inherent sweetness
> 
> Time to light this thing. Right away I am getting notes of coffee, nutmeg and perhaps molasses like sweetness. Retro is of white pepper and dark chocolate - excellent combination. Not overpowering. First third is pretty much smooth balanced bliss
> 
> I like to flip off the ash at about this length but it looks like you can smoke through about half a stick without it falling down on its own. As you can see the burn is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second third is more creamy with almond like flavors and oatmeal cookie Sweetness on the finish. Pepper is gone on the retro and replaced with stewed fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into the last third now. Profile is a repeat of the 1st third which I loved. This will be a nubber for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should post it in the reviews section.
The post meets all the criteria. 
Have not seen a review posted in quite some time!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My girlfriend snaps this pic while she was out running Yesterday.
She self quarantined for a couple of weeks after a big family gathering.
So she says hey this Buick is for sale nice huh?
I said yes where is it ?
To which she responds wouldn't you like to know.
I respond yes i would stop playing games.
She says come pick me up i'll tell you. 
Needless to say Quarantine Was over.
The custom was on the ride to Poughkeepsie to pick her up.
The Partagas was during the celebration last night.
I guess i will remain a Party Whore!:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My girlfriend snaps this pic while she was out running Yesterday.
> 
> She self quarantined for a couple of weeks after a big family gathering.
> 
> So she says hey this Buick is for sale nice huh?
> 
> I said yes where is it ?
> 
> To which she responds wouldn't you like to know.
> 
> I respond yes i would stop playing games.
> 
> She says come pick me up i'll tell you.
> 
> Needless to say Quarantine Was over.
> 
> The custom was on the ride to Poughkeepsie to pick her up.
> 
> The Partagas was during the celebration last night.
> 
> I guess i will remain a Party Whore!:vs_cool:


I had a 65 no post Skylark......Old Buicks are sexy!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My girlfriend snaps this pic while she was out running Yesterday.
> 
> She self quarantined for a couple of weeks after a big family gathering.
> 
> So she says hey this Buick is for sale nice huh?
> 
> I said yes where is it ?
> 
> To which she responds wouldn't you like to know.
> 
> I respond yes i would stop playing games.
> 
> She says come pick me up i'll tell you.
> 
> Needless to say Quarantine Was over.
> 
> The custom was on the ride to Poughkeepsie to pick her up.
> 
> The Partagas was during the celebration last night.
> 
> I guess i will remain a Party Whore!:vs_cool:


Nice score. Hopefully you can get a few more weeks in with the top down.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Out catching some Vit D while inspecting my lawn. >


----------



## DanWil84

This one was in the Tupper with other NC's, if I'm buying more CC's going to make a dedicated one... Double puffing, draw is snug, but flavors are great!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Perfecto Dave said:


> Out catching some Vit D while inspecting my lawn. >


It's coming in nicely!


----------



## jurgenph

First smoke of this box '13 monte petite no. 2's

Straight out of long term storage tupperdor, as expected too wet.

But showing great potential for the first half or so. Got soggy, mushy, hot and split after that.

Going to give the rest another few weeks before trying them again.


J.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegas Robaina Famosos. Very tasty and not too bad on price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cloudy day showers likely.
But that ain't gonna stop me and Christine.:wink2:
The season is almost over. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> I had a 65 no post Skylark......Old Buicks are sexy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yes they sure are!:grin2:



Pag#11 said:


> Nice score. Hopefully you can get a few more weeks in with the top down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Still in negotiation But thanks for the Kind wishes.:wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

It's a short haul. :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

De Luxe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I had a RyJ short Churchill watching football in my shop. I didn’t have my phone with me so no pic of the cigar. 

Earlier we went for a foliage ride earlier and I got this shot of a maple in full splendor.


----------



## S&W

Posting about the MF's in another thread set off a craving. Had to scratch the itch tonite.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Checking up on the ladies.
While they are napping.
Peace to all
Have a blessed day!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A Rassy kinda of eve.

:nerd2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Churchill Anejados. Very tasty but pretty pricey









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Shortay warm day. 
Getting there..........another week of triple digits and we may be good til May! >


----------



## jurgenph

Partagas 898

Something that should keep me going through this thing...


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Custom roll while on the roll.
Gotta take my girl to Poughkeepsie peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

The morning ritual.....HdM No 2 and coffee....EVERY MORNING!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another of the birthday customs.
Mammoth of a cigar nearly 9 inches in length.
R/G between 56 and 58 no exact science here.
They are hand made without a mold.
Jawbreaker for me personally.
I never opt for anything above 54 r/g.
Still in all a very smooth balanced and flavorful nearly 2 hour smoke.
Nuts, cherries, twang, shortbread,fresh cracked black pepper in the last third.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

Tapados tonite


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Christine are heading out early.
Gonna check out a barn find 1979 Cadillac Eldorado.
Gonna be a bright sunny day.
Get out and enjoy if you can.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Petit Coronation. Very tasty and very affordable









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Montecarlos TOS OCT 16










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

HU Regalia. These have been real inconsistent for me. This one was just meh...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Peace to all!
Last night after car hunting,
No cigar yet gotta have my coffee first.


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> I had a 65 no post Skylark......Old Buicks are sexy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I had a 72 Skylark convertible that I took from Ohio to California and back. Unfortunately the Cleveland rust eventually ate it.








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Robusto. Extremely tasty and one of my favorite cigars, but pretty pricey to have very often









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

From last night. This was a very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Out and about peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

'15 Monte #4
Looks like it might've come from Jack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Enjoyed a rare afternoon off with a Picadores.


----------



## CgarDann

A little evening treat with some cappuccino and Jefferson's Ocean from a beluga glass 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another full moon custom roll evening.
This one has a pigtail.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch punch. Pretty good and not a really bad price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Doing my best to imitate @TonyBrooklyn with a Serie D and a little wrenching.

The blue 4Runner is a fix-and-flip project, but I'm starting by helping myself to a few OEM parts for my daily driver.


----------



## Westside Threat

SLR Series A EUS May 11.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## CgarDann

Wheels Up said:


> Doing my best to imitate @TonyBrooklyn with a Serie D and a little wrenching.
> 
> The blue 4Runner is a fix-and-flip project, but I'm starting by helping myself to a few OEM parts for my daily driver.


Love your dedicated guard dog troops. Especially the little guy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

CgarDann said:


> Love your dedicated guard dog troops. Especially the little guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. They're all very good dogs, though the little one is a bit mischievous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Trinidad Robusto T


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> Doing my best to imitate @TonyBrooklyn with a Serie D and a little wrenching.
> 
> The blue 4Runner is a fix-and-flip project, but I'm starting by helping myself to a few OEM parts for my daily driver.


Truly the sincerest form of flattery i thank you sir.:wink2:
On a side note you don't need to imitate me.
You are doing a great job all by yourself! 
Good luck with your projects.
Those dogs are wonderful great company i'll bet! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD"S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

A 2011 HU mag 46, and some Indo coffee.


J.


----------



## CgarDann

PUC JUL 02










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Royal Robusto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Centrofinos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Connie #1


----------



## Westside Threat

Monte action









Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Out and about peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll on deck.
Gonna take it out on the deck.
It's a good 2 hour smoke while making Vitamin D.:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo. Very tasty and not too pricey









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

2009 Bolivar exclusivo Benelux


J.


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Custom Roll on deck.
> Gonna take it out on the deck.
> It's a good 2 hour smoke while making Vitamin D.:vs_cool:


Glad you're taking advantage of those waning days of autumn Tony. :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chillin in the office with a customer.:vs_cool:


----------



## S&W

RyJ #2 yesterday after supper


----------



## talisker10

Punch pc very tasty


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My buddy Paulie is headed over.
Gonna burn a couple of these Custom roll Salamone's.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Paulie left and my new project arrived.
A barn find 1979 Cadillac Eldorado i owner car.
Just over 30,000 miles has not been on the road since 1995.
My 2nd barn find this year i guess 2020 is okay after all.:vs_laugh:
This should keep me busy for awhile and that is a good thing. :vs_cool:
Custom roll Petite Corona while i look her over.
Damn she is a dirty girl.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Paulie is the perfect name for a buddy from Brooklyn
Does he have a nickname like “Three Fingers”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Reyes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

RASC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Paulie is the perfect name for a buddy from Brooklyn
> Does he have a nickname like "Three Fingers"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We used to call him Paulie walnuts.
Like the character from the Sopranos.
He doesn't sound like him.
But could be his stand in looks wise.
As long as he doesn't open his mouth. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Coffee black.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Paulie left and my new project arrived.
> A barn find 1979 Cadillac Eldorado i owner car.
> Just over 30,000 miles has not been on the road since 1995.
> My 2nd barn find this year i guess 2020 is okay after all.:vs_laugh:
> This should keep me busy for awhile and that is a good thing. :vs_cool:
> Custom roll Petite Corona while i look her over.
> Damn she is a dirty girl.:vs_laugh:


fantastic find

hope you got a reasonable deal


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuaba Tradicionales. First one that wasn't too tight. Very tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> fantastic find
> 
> hope you got a reasonable deal


In all honesty i feel like i stole it.
But that is all he wanted.
He said i am just happy to see it go to a new home.
The money is not important.
What goes around comes around for sure.
As i myself have done that many times.
Money is nice to have but it ain't everything. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got around to washing her dirty girl. :vs_laugh:
3 washes before the water ran clean.
The rains came just lit up a PSD#6.
No start issue cranks fine.
I think the electric fuel pump took a dump.
Just ordered all the ignition and fuel components.
Should get here next week. :vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

Bolivar PC ROTT. It smokes real nice for such a young lad.


----------



## S&W

Seleccion #1. These smoke way above their modest price point IMO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS. 
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti

02 Partagas lonsdales,,if i was stuck on a deserted island or if i was only allowed to smoke 1 cigar in perpetuity
this is the cigar.The only time i would even consider revising my opinion is when Tony Brooklyn decides he's only smoking short filler havanas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

avitti said:


> 02 Partagas lonsdales,,if i was stuck on a deserted island or if i was only allowed to smoke 1 cigar in perpetuity
> this is the cigar.The only time i would even consider revising my opinion is when Tony Brooklyn decides he's only smoking short filler havanas.


I must concur my friend! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While making some vitamin D.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Crack Stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

My first Culebra. More will follow for sure 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George007

Cohiba Siglo III


----------



## S&W

Royal Corona tonite


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Paulie left and my new project arrived.
> A barn find 1979 Cadillac Eldorado i owner car.
> Just over 30,000 miles has not been on the road since 1995.
> My 2nd barn find this year i guess 2020 is okay after all.:vs_laugh:
> This should keep me busy for awhile and that is a good thing. :vs_cool:
> Custom roll Petite Corona while i look her over.
> Damn she is a dirty girl.:vs_laugh:


My stars! I love a malaise Caddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
God Bless! :vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Sig ii


----------



## jurgenph

Party short, coffee black.

And playing with new color focus feature on my phone
Apparently I have cigar fingers. 

J.


----------



## Slowpokebill

from last night. Tried a Bolivar Petite Corona ROTT. It was a very good stick; sweet, cedar, spice, cream and coffee. Great burn and perfect draw.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> from last night. Tried a Bolivar Petite Corona ROTT. It was a very good stick; sweet, cedar, spice, cream and coffee. Great burn and perfect draw.


Glad you enjoy them!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rio Seco

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deke

Monte Petit Edmundo with Templeton Rye old fashioned. Went very well together.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna be a bright bright sunshiny day here in the northeast.
Should hit mid to high 70's hope you get a chance to enjoy it.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

70s but full on cloud cover here in Brooklyn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Beautiful sunny day upstate sun just going down.
The witching hour is upon us. :vs_laugh:
PSD#6 and 3 fingers of Maker's time to lay back.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

With @mambo5


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few people over and the party continues.
On this beautiful fall evening.
Starting to cloud up a bit temps still in the 60's.
Phenomenal for this time of year. @bpegler bro you know how to live enjoy your trip!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Juan Lopez Selection No 2. Very tasty and reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another beautiful day here in the northeast,
A great Sunday GOD'S Day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Robusto Supremo EL 14


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

No. 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

HU #2 Tonite


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Royal Corona, very tasty 
Sorry for no pics, it won't upload for some reason 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Esmeralda


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Trinidad Esmeralda


I'm Jealous you lucky son of a gun.
Enjoy!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rain Rain Rain.
Crack stick to ease the pain!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Feel like life is a parti today....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Petit Corona


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll cup of Joe.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

'15 RASCC, and some ethiopian coffee while on zoom meetings...


J.


----------



## bpegler

2006 Trinidad Robusto Extra


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda


----------



## S&W

Mananitas tonite.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Coffees up.
Partagas on deck.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Maduro No 1. Very tasty but too expensive to have very often









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Fall is here so have to steal away the time to enjoy what ever sunny warm days are left in North East










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Earlier while making some vitamin D.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop trying to figure out this dual fuel pump setup on the ELDO.
There is a low pressure pump in the tank.
And a high pressure pump on the chassis.
Both controlled by two seperate systems.
The one in the tank only goes on if the computer reads a pressure issue.
Like when you into a turn or low on fuel.
I could tell now this is gonna be fun. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

E2
First time with these
Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S&W

Mille Fleur


----------



## Rondo

'14 IV


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna be another great day.
Enjoy!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Love that car tony! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Favoritos. Pretty good for being one of the cheapest cc's there is









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Libertador on a rainy evening


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nice cool 80 degree eve last night. :wink2:

Go Braves! 

:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Trinidad Reyes. Probably my favorite short smoke. Very tasty every time. I try to always keep some on hand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Dantes EL16


----------



## talisker10

Psd4 and then hdm petit robo


----------



## Perfecto Dave

The three M's......
Morning
Mille
and Me!

:nerd2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Little warm last night but doable. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Another great day here in the North East.
Peace to all GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

Whorin’ it today.


----------



## CgarDann

Smoking like heaven










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty

Only had these for a few months, but they are delightful. Love these short smokes.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Enjoying the heat on the Westside. This might be it for the year.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day.
And a beautiful one it is.
GOD BLESS Stay safe!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bearinvt

Boli PC


----------



## Gummy Jones

Jl2


----------



## DanWil84

Part-Y! Storing them at around 59 makes them a lot better!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Good Morning.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Mille Fleurs. Pretty tasty and reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to kick back.
Long day working on the Eldo.
Got her running she needs a lot of work.:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mag 46

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Me and my friends this morning.
They probably thought they died and went to the big apple orchard in the sky :vs_laugh:
Nothing "short" of watching them tear into these apples!
:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Eldo continues to bust my onions.
Christine has her back turned.:vs_laugh:
BPC first of many it was a long day peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

No. 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another day with the Eldorado.
I just about got all the bugs out of the fuel injection issues.
Waiting on parts peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

This mornings smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

'14 PSD4


----------



## Piper

RyJ Exhibicion #4.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Thirsty Thursday here.
Large Coffee Petite Montie #2.
Time to make the doughnuts.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Thanks @bpegler


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Petit Churchill. Very tasty and nice when you are short on time









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Christine gonna hit the road.
T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short time... short burn!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

HdM Coronations, LGR AGO18, essentially ROTT from a fresh 3x5 I just got in yesterday.

Maybe a bonus of being tubed, but this Hoyo is smoking like it might as well have been resting in my own humidors for its entire two years in existence. Between the flawless colorado wrapper and the weight of it, I could tell the moment I picked it up that it was going to smoke beautifully. It was not too densely packed, light in weight yet with just the right amount of "squeeze resistance". Old-school Cuban flavor. Outstanding!

On my way to go order more.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ROTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Botched the punch on this but it’s smoking very well. 

I picked it up at a duty free at least 3 years ago. Very twangy - if I understand the term correctly. I wish I’d gotten a truckload!


----------



## ebnash

Lil cracky


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hanging with man's best friend.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

H. Up 48 out in state 48
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOD BLESS! :wink2:
From your resident Party Whore.:vs_laugh:
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

What an amazing smoke. LUB MAR 14










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Epi2 & a bloody mary.









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


> What an amazing smoke. LUB MAR 14


Probably my favorite box codes of all time. I chased that combo for a while. 
LUB is the main Upmann factory.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punch 48

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Homemade Rondo gloves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Last nights smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday!
GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Petit Coronation. Very tasty and reasonably priced and a good smoking time









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Monte petite no 2

Second one from this box, both had ridiculously tight draw. Even after cutting this one till the edge of the cap.


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very nice Sunday!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

jurgenph said:


> Monte petite no 2
> 
> Second one from this box, both had ridiculously tight draw. Even after cutting this one till the edge of the cap.
> 
> J.


If you're gonna smoke cubans invest in a perfect draw. You will be so much happier when a tight one shows it's face.
:wink2:


----------



## jurgenph

Perfecto Dave said:


> If you're gonna smoke cubans invest in a perfect draw. You will be so much happier when a tight one shows it's face.
> :wink2:


oh... i have one 
even used it on that one. but still... i'm afraid to poke it too much and ruin the stick completely 

J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Crack stick
Needed something reliable after some mediocre NCs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I do love a Monte, been a while


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> If you're gonna smoke cubans invest in a perfect draw. You will be so much happier when a tight one shows it's face.
> :wink2:


I personally just never had any luck with cigar pokers.
Especially on Cubans the wrapper is too thin.
And the bunch too tight. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> I do love a Monte, been a while


How are they bro i have two boxes in the air.
I am a sucker for sales.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Have a great day all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I personally just never had any luck with cigar pokers.
> Especially on Cubans the wrapper is too thin.
> And the bunch too tight. :vs_cool:


It's a little tricky sometimes. But if you treat her delicate like the finest lady you've ever laid eyes on....:wink2:
This I've found after I ruined a few.....cigars that is....slow and easy after you get some heat thru it (the key) to hook whatever is in the way. Once you get her hooked...very gently withdraw the poker and pull that villian out. Only go as deep as needed. Sometimes it may only be at the head...other times down past the band.

Pay attention....I still talking cigars here. >


----------



## jurgenph

I swear... These customs are on a mission to mess with me...

Every time I try one, they are different.

Last night it was "let's pretend we're nicaraguan”


J.


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> How are they bro i have two boxes in the air.
> I am a sucker for sales.:vs_laugh:


Oh they are probably my fav Cuban, these were bought in UK by my daughter, need to order more, looking for sales :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll P.C while restoring vintage brushes.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

J lo 2
Little chilly today...only reached 65!
:crying:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Thirsty Tuesday.
Large Cup of Joe Partagas to go!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H Upmann Petit Robusto. Very tasty. From the Combinacciones Sampler









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Party short


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Chillin with my favorite gal!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas and a cup of Joe.
Waiting on my buddy Big Dom.
He is gonna take the Trans -Am.
I am going to follow in the z/28.
Both cars are getting new tires at Town Fair tire.
Peace to all.
Have a blessed day.:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Siglo II. Very tasty little smoke but very pricey like all Cohibas.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC just got back from getting tires.
Boy everything is a shamble.
This Corona crap has everything upside down.
Stay safe.
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Just a mille kind of morning :nerd2:


----------



## CgarDann

PLPC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You gotta love Fall/ Winter.
Dark already and Sunday the clock goes back.
Sure glad i got some small SEEGARS! :vs_laugh:


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Rass on this cloudy day.
Missy is out there chasing Rabbits.
She doesn't hurt them she just likes to pretend she can catch them.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Culebra


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And away we go Ralphie Boy! :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Clouds clearing out.
Me Thinks it's going to be a lovely day.
Wherever you are stay safe.
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Juan 2
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite while restoring some vintage brushes!:vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Those the same as No 4's Tony? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Petit Corona ETP BR 17 Smoking great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanWil84 said:


> Those the same as No 4's Tony?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


More Full Bodied IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Petit Corona ETP BR 17 Smoking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In all the years i have been doing this.
And believe me when i tell you it's more than i care to admit to.
I have never once come across a bad Bolivar Petit Corona. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rusty Nail

Cuban house blend from a local B&M.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Missy she is hawking my IPA.:vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

#4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Handing out candy to the rugrats, whole Rhon and the girls took the kids around beggin for candy..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

08 Monti Anejados with Burundi coffee,


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Off a farm in Pinar area.
Wish I had gotten 100 of these!
So smooth...not a rough edge anywhere.
Construction and burn has been estupendo on every one of these I've torched.
Canonazo sized :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
GOD BLESS!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> 08 Monti Anejados with Burundi coffee,
> View attachment 289810


Nathan, what are you celebrating LOL?:smile2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mid 70s in Oregon today
Y'all enjoy your snow and such

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, what are you celebrating LOL?:smile2:


Sunday morning was reason enough for me :vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

I sure do love these 50 cabs










Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

HU mag 46
Partagas salomones


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Going out for a bit.
Supposed to be in the 60's by mid week.
You wouldn't guess it by today cold and windy.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petit Tubos While restoring some brushes. :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Superiores

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mulling over tomorrow's work.
All of these parts are for the Eldorado.
Monite while if figure it all out!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

Partagas Culebras...funny looking but dang this is a good smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Partagas Culebras...funny looking but dang this is a good smoke.


One of the best most overlooked SEEGARS on the planet!
Just my 2 cents.
Regards from you resident PARTY WHORE.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Just got back from voting.
Time to get to work.
Get out and vote today if you can.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Slowpokebill said:


> Partagas Culebras...funny looking but dang this is a good smoke.


When I first saw a trio of Culebras tied together I figured you smoked all three at once!:doh:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Por Larranaga Petit Coronas. Very nice smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While working on the Eldorado.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Stay safe!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Petit Robusto from the Combinacciones Seleccion. Very tasty and the Seleccion has some nice smokes you can't get elsewhere but very pricey









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Partagas Culebras










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finished up the front today.
We finally have brakes.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Supposed to be a spectacular day in the north east.
As soon as i finish this SEEGAR.
I and Christine are gonna hit the road.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

AS drunk as a skunk! :vs_laugh:
Party on!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents and a lovely morning it is.
T.G.I.F gonna hit the 70's today.
Having a get together later on.
Gonna be drinking grilling and socialising.
Don't really care about Corona, Elections, and whatever else is on most people's minds.
Life is too short thank GOD for what we all have.
Go out and live this wonderful life he has blessed us with!
Thank You JESUS for this blessing!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

I believe this was courtesy of @Rondo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Summer like day!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass while getting the Riv ready for storage.
Enjoy the day!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

HC


----------



## haegejc

One of my favorite CC! Vigia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

'11 monte no 2


J.


----------



## Piper

Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I think i and Christine will join you @Piper.
Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

ERdM Demi Tasse


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Epicure No.2. A favorite, and right at the top end of my budget









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Mid 70s in nyc in November are quite rare. Worth celebrating with a great cigar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

77 degrees here in the North East today.
Spectacular for this time of year.
Montie and a Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA.
These 5 little Basil plants are rescues.
They sprouted after i pulled my plants.
They survived a couple of frosty evenings.
I figured anything willing to fight that hard.
Deserves at the very least a second chance.
They will be indoor plants but the last few days stayed outdoors.:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

You North Easterners need to give back our sunshine. Cold and windy here. 2015 Cuaba










Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Still dark here watching the stars
BPC keeping me company.
Gonna be another great day.
Enjoy Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Coronas Senior. Another favorite and very reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday... PSP2


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Petite Corona Stupendous.
Being able to sunbathe.
In the second week of November Priceless! :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

With a friend


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop early.
Wanna hit the outdoors no later than noon.
Custom roll to keep me company.
All the beast
God Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the shop early.
> Wanna hit the outdoors no later than noon.
> Custom roll to keep me company.
> All the beast
> God Bless!:vs_cool:


Looks great! Who's the roller my friend?


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Mille Fleurs. Very tasty and a great price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Had a two hour diversity training call from work.

550 ml of coffee, and a salomones got me through it


J.


----------



## zcziggy

jurgenph said:


> Had a two hour diversity training call from work.
> 
> 550 ml of coffee, and a salomones got me through it
> 
> J.


Not strong enough...


----------



## jurgenph

zcziggy said:


> Not strong enough...


:vs_laugh:

J.


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Looks great! Who's the roller my friend?


 I wish i could remember my friend.
It was a gift i got at the beginning of the summer.
Smooth draw earthy core twangy and strong at the end.
The wrapper was flawless no veins.
Now i know why you only smoke customs.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am gonna kick back long frustrating day.
The Eldorado is really pushing it.
I got an offer on it if this keeps up i might let it go. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Hump Day it is the early bird gets the worm i guess.
At the shop gonna get started after this fine SEEGAR.
PSD#6 Black coffee.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Jose La Piedra Petit Cazadores. Pretty tasty and reasonably priced at only $3ea. Plus I got this 5 pack free from my vendor so I can't complain, lol. 
Just like the cazadore but a little bit quicker smoke at 4", for when time is short









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo. Very tasty. Just tried my first one a few months ago as I'm trying to branch out in the cc offerings. Quickly made it to my list of favorites. A good smoke to celebrate veterans day









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo. Very tasty. Just tried my first one a few months ago as I'm trying to branch out in the cc offerings. Quickly made it to my list of favorites. A good smoke to celebrate veterans day









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am gonna kick back long frustrating day.
> The Eldorado is really pushing it.
> I got an offer on it if this keeps up i might let it go. :vs_laugh:


With the ice cold martinis, the Cuban cigars, the shaving brushes and safety razors, the Lincolns and the Cadillacs, I'm starting to get a Mad Men vibe over there Tony.:smile2:


----------



## Del Fuego

I went to Palermo Italy in December 2017 and bought a Partagas Serie P No2. It sat in my tupperdore ever since.

Tonight, I decided to smoke it and unfortunately is was the tightest cigar I've ever experienced. I used every tool I had to try and loosen it up. It was completely jammed up.

I can't believe I sat on this cigar for nearly 3 years only to find it completely unsmokable. I think I'm permanently done with torpedos.


----------



## Piper

Del Fuego said:


> I went to Palermo Italy in December 2017 and bought a Partagas Serie P No2. It sat in my tupperdore ever since.
> 
> Tonight, I decided to smoke it and unfortunately is was the tightest cigar I've ever experienced. I used every tool I had to try and loosen it up. It was completely jammed up.
> 
> I can't believe I sat on this cigar for nearly 3 years only to find it completely unsmokable. I think I'm permanently done with torpedos.


That really sucks. There's probably some kind of life lesson buried in there.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> That really sucks. There's probably some kind of life lesson buried in there.


My Thoughts exactly.
Sorry for your woes.
I don't think it was the Vitola IMHO.
There are many more variables to think about.
The first two that come to mind are.
Provenance / Storage conditions.
I have had the best luck with Torpedo / Pyramids.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Christine is pissed at me rainy day up here. :vs_laugh:
The Eldo is gonna be on the lift for a while.
I decided to scrap the fuel injection.
Going to an Edelbrock intake. Cam, Holley Carb.
Its the only way to get the power i am looking for.
Was going to run a newer Fuel Injection system,
But i like old school things.
Like myself. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short!
T.G.I.F
Top of the morning gents.
I gotta head to Laguardia Airport.
I got a buyer on the 1965 Chevy Impala.
He is following me up to the shop.
Wish me luck Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The 1965 Impala SS is sold.
Time to celebrate with a Partagas short.
Smoked the dark wrapper this morning.
Time for the lighter wrapper.
Thank you JESUS for this blessing AMEN!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna finish making my coffee.
And grab a Short fresh out of the freezer.
What a difference in wrappers as is very evident in this photo.
Peace to all.
Have a blessed day! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Join the par tay :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Por Larranaga Petit Coronas. Very tasty and reasonably priced. Definitely made it to my list of favorites









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Del Fuego said:


> I went to Palermo Italy in December 2017 and bought a Partagas Serie P No2. It sat in my tupperdore ever since.
> 
> Tonight, I decided to smoke it and unfortunately is was the tightest cigar I've ever experienced. I used every tool I had to try and loosen it up. It was completely jammed up.


Don't blame the shape. 
The only thing worse than a shoddy roller is a shoddy inspector.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Cristine shooting the breeze lol.
Wiped her down.
Took her out on the town.
She's not mad at me any more.
WOMEN! :vs_laugh:


----------



## jurgenph

This nice custom.

Once again... Didn't write down what it is, as younger me thought he'd remember everything.


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Go Ducks Day!


----------



## Fusion

Earlier Today


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Liking some H.up Royal :nerd2:


----------



## CgarDann

Partagas Culebras










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Bolivar regional Benelux


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Churchill
Twangy good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Monte MC '16 
This box has been very unfulfilling. 
I feel they were better at the 2 year mark. 
Not sure if I would get another box.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

RyJ Cazadores LAT AGO 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hope you all had a super fantastic Sunday GOD"s Day.
Earlier when i got back with Christine.
Peace to all stay safe GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## Romeo Allones

A very nice chocolatey Supremos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

RASCC


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Almost time for a burn party!:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time for a French Press.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A smart 2017 Secretos.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short time.

:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Short time.
> 
> :wink2:


So that's what the sun looks like.
It has been so cloudy in the northeast.
I almost forgot.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So that's what the sun looks like.
> It has been so cloudy in the northeast.
> I almost forgot.:vs_laugh:


What is this "sun" you speak of?
I've heard stories about a time when liquid did not fall from the sky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> What is this "sun" you speak of?
> I've heard stories about a time when liquid did not fall from the sky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've also heard the elders speak of such a time. I assumed it was a myth..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Regios
ROTT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So that's what the sun looks like.
> It has been so cloudy in the northeast.
> I almost forgot.:vs_laugh:


91 today >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> 91 today >


Lucky Dog!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakfast Brooklyn Style.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A lovely and fruity 2018 WC.


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short while.
Messing around with the Eldo.
Decided on a different intake.
Sent this one back i got another coming.
I wanna be able to use the stock air cleaner.
Just about ready to yank the cam out.:vs_cool:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

bpegler said:


> Trinidad La Trova:


Looks nice, how do these compare to the usual Trinis?


----------



## Romeo Allones

A superb D6, great ash and spice.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy this week is going fast.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Coronas Senior. A favorite and something I try to keep on hand. Very nice smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Pre-dinner Sig I


----------



## GOT14U

Damn this AMO 16' is pretty damn good! Smooth as silk on the retro!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

When the ash matches the gloom.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. Finally some sunshine looks like a grand day.
Me and Christine gonna pick up Theresa in Poughkeepsie.
You all have a blessed day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=RDZd5wCpR8Cg4&feature=share&playnext=1


----------



## jurgenph

Reyes and some ethiopian coffee


J.


----------



## haegejc

Parti Short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

JLP Cazadores and Writer Tears whisky.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@Rondo Just got back from picking my feet in Poughkeepsie! 
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Romeo Allones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F. Finally some sunshine looks like a grand day.
> Me and Christine gonna pick up Theresa in Poughkeepsie.
> You all have a blessed day!:vs_cool:


How was it? I've got a couple I'll be ready to smoke next month. The Upmann has been my fave so far.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Centrofinos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Romeo Allones said:


> How was it? I've got a couple I'll be ready to smoke next month. The Upmann has been my fave so far.


Dynomite and outta sight! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

1965 Impala SS 396 is officially gone.
Bittersweet moment.
Time to celebrate!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

​


TonyBrooklyn said:


> 1965 Impala SS 396 is officially gone.
> Bittersweet moment.
> Time to celebrate!:vs_cool:


Beautiful ride. I was hoping you were going to raffle that off.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Dynomite and outta sight! :vs_cool:


Jimmy is that you?


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 1965 Impala SS 396 is officially gone.
> Bittersweet moment.
> Time to celebrate!:vs_cool:


Those were the days!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Time to make the doughnuts.
V.R. to keep me company.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice 2018 Genios.


----------



## bearinvt

BPC last night. The second in a row with a really tight bunch near the head. I took a Czech tool to it and opened it up a little but it was still very tight. That spoiled the experience but I soldiered on anyway.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Stunning 2015 PSD4. Wish they all smoked this well!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

Westside Threat said:


> Stunning 2015 PSD4. Wish they all smoked this well!


About to join in with a 2012 PSD4

J.


----------



## jurgenph

I rarely smoke em down to the nub.
This one was nice.

J.


----------



## Romeo Allones

A smooth and nicely constructed 2018 Epi 2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Westside Threat said:


> Stunning 2015 PSD4. Wish they all smoked this well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


For me they always do.
I like all Cubans!
But nothing beats a PARTAGAS IMHO!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy SUNDAY GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!

:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Monte EL 2010

Every single one of these has been mediocre at best.


J.


----------



## DanWil84

Still not as good as the partagas counter part









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A creamy and smooth and well constructed 46.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Straightened up the office a bit.
Actually that is a lie.
My girlfriend did it on Sunday.
She's still sleeping so i came to the office to meet Fedex.
You all have a great day Peace!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Cracked new box

RA petit unicos RE canada 2009
Box 384/1200


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Eldo is starting to look like something.
Yes i am leaving the rusty valve covers on.
Along with the stock air cleaner It's a Sleeper :grin2:


----------



## CgarDann

got a heater and air purifier for the garage. Winter smoking is looking better

And this Mag 46 is smoking great ROTT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

MES DIC 11










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short during a brush restoration.
Man does not live by cars alone.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Only 63 tonight....Brrrrrrr
Good thing I have a full bottle of propane for the patio heater >


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Only 63 tonight....Brrrrrrr
> Good thing I have a full bottle of propane for the patio heater >


Only 63 :vs_laugh:
We will be lucky to see 45 degrees today.
GOD i hate winter. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
You all have a blessed day.
Stay safe GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Mag 50 puo 13


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Millie morning

:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice caramel PLPC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short while Fartsing around with the Eldo.:vs_laugh:
Geez i dunno is Fartsing even really a word.:wink2:
Peace my brothers! :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Distinguidos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Really tight cuaba of unknown vintage.


J.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Marking my 30th anniversary with this '09 RyJ Exhibicion No.3.

Though today is the proper date, and not to be overlooked, our wedding was the Saturday after Thanksgiving 1990. So we tend to count the coming weekend as our anniversary for celebrating more seriously... including the cigar selection. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Congratulations Jack!
That’s awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Congratulations Jack!
> That's awesome


Thanks! It is - and has been - awesome indeed!


----------



## UBC03

Congratulations to you my friend and to your wife for having the patience and understanding of a Buddhist monk..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Congrats Jack and the misses! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting away early for the Thanksgiving holiday.
Wherever you are wherever you are going.
May GOD bless you with peace and happiness :vs_cool:!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Congrats Jack. 30 years!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

curmudgeonista said:


> Marking my 30th anniversary with this '09 RyJ Exhibicion No.3.
> 
> Though today is the proper date, and not to be overlooked, our wedding was the Saturday after Thanksgiving 1990. So we tend to count the coming weekend as our anniversary for celebrating more seriously... including the cigar selection. :vs_rocking_banana:
> 
> View attachment 291456


Congrats Jack! That's a big one! Enjoy!:vs_cool:

Having a wedding anniversary around a holiday makes it easier to remember. Mine is on New Year's Day-bad for tax purposes but easy to remember!


----------



## Rondo




----------



## CgarDann

Congrats Jack. 30 years is a big number 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

JL2 today, nice burn and ash and flavours of spicey then sweet berries.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## DanWil84

ROTT, very very tight.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

DanWil84 said:


> ROTT, very very tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


I've smoked about half a dozen from BRE OCT 19 and they all needed the Modus treatment


----------



## Westside Threat

SLRA 2011









Sent from the Westside


----------



## DanWil84

@Humphrey's Ghost thanks for the suggestion, fortunally there is finally a tool available which is close the modus in regards of drawpoking. Or I might catch the modus deal and take the 40 bucks shipping as a hit...

Also the wrapper exploded at half point.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice flavoured Punch but this also had tight draw issues.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

898 varnished

J.


----------



## Westside Threat

HU 2









Sent from the Westside


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice 2018 Coloniales.


----------



## Westside Threat

TOS 16 Fuerza. Delicious










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY.
Partagas short coffee black.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Part Mad 2. Good smoke and nicely made.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Custom sublime hanging with Christine.
She's not mad at me anymore.
She's back inside. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another custom at the shop while restoring brushes.
After a late lunch early dinner of many leftovers.
Thank You JESUS for this blessing AMEN! :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday, hu mag 46

Today, Bolivar turbos no 1


J.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A tasty and smart 2018 El Principe.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A Party E _xcellent_ 2
:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Tubulares. My first one of these. Pretty good smoke for the price although my vendor description lists it as fairly strong, but I found it pretty mild.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Royal Corona. Very tasty and a little bit milder than the other Bolivars I have had. Nice smoke, good burn and good draw. Not too pricey either









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop hanging with the boys Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Smoking like a dream.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice 2017 WC.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

So smooth....almost too smooth for a Partagas. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Juan Lopez Selection No 2. Great taste, consistently good burn, draw and construction and size and smoke time is perfect for me. All around good smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

My last RA extra


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Trying to fit in with Tony's cool Parti crowd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll while waiting on my kid sister earlier.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> So smooth....almost too smooth for a Partagas.
> 
> :vs_cool:





Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Trying to fit in with Tony's cool Parti crowd
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright the witching hour has arrived.
Besides you guys twisted my arm.
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents peace to all!:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Perfecto Dave said:


> So smooth....almost too smooth for a Partagas.
> 
> :vs_cool:


Nice, got one lined up for next week.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme. Very tasty and a good size as I prefer Robustos. Not bad price wise either









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Bolivar corona extra


J.


----------



## Romeo Allones

A tasty 2017 ERDM.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll Sublime at the shop.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A classy Dumas, a beautiful smooth and creamy smoke with great construction.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop shooting the breeze with Frank. :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RASS. Not much to say about this as they are extremely popular so I'm sure most of us have had some. Very tasty and reasonably priced









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

'15 RASCC

So far every single one from this box has been really tight.


J.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Jrfoxx2 said:


> RASS. Not much to say about this as they are extremely popular so I'm sure most of us have had some. Very tasty and reasonably priced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This reminds me of Xmas, and especially Xmas pudding, don't know if you guys have that over the Pond, I will certainly smoke a couple to get into the festive season, along with some mince pies.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another custom roll Sublime with a friend at the shop!
You all stay safe!
Much Love Best Regards Tony! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
At the shop looking through keys.
Enjoy the weekend. Best Regards Tony!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

898.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rough day time to unwind peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guys know i gave up scotch years ago.
I think i just wrote a song.
One Bourbon one Partagas one Beer.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wheels Up

Got home from my work trip a few days early and it's porch sittin' weather. Gotta love December in the Deep South.

Happy Friday, y'all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

BBF LUB 14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The party is still rockin.
Few friends over!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

The RG PC has a meaty, gravy flavour so thought on a cold morning I fancied it with some mushroom soup for a cigar brunch, a brigar.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Rough day time to unwind peace to all! :vs_cool:


Good combo! :wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No 4. Tasty little smoke and reasonably priced. 
Sorry for no pic my upload keeps failing 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

PSD4 to kick off the weekend


J.


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Libertador


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> BBF LUB 14
> 
> View attachment 292100


How was it that's actually a great code 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cleaning out the old crap from the Eldo at the shop.
Custom Roll sublime to keep me company.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigjohn

About 5 years on this. 99% sure it came from @ebnash










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Same thing tonight as last night. Both excellent


----------



## Rusty Nail

Quintero.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Back at the shop fartzing around.
Girlfriend is pissed between the party last night.
And my extra cuticular activities.
As Eric Clapton said!
Gonna give ya a dose of my pride.
You all be well!
Much love stay safe! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day !
Peace to All!
:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Bigjohn said:


> About 5 years on this. 99% sure it came from @ebnash
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the smoke, but it did not come from me. I've never had any of those in my possession. So many generous brothers on here
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Rondo

CgarDann said:


> How was it that's actually a great code


It was wonderful. 
That code is the main Upmann factory. I chased it for a while. Still have a box of Mags.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Westside Threat

Smoking while smoking

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## CgarDann

GEM DIC 19. Smoking great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll Sublime Me and Missy shooting the breeze.:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Serie A to start the day! 
I am a poet and didn't even know it!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all much love best regards Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What can i say i am just a _Party Whore_ at heart! :vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Duplicate post!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Earlier when i got home from the city. Peace to all! :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Papo farm roll corona gordas


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice nutty QD 54.


----------



## Romeo Allones

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does this taste? Heard some good things.


----------



## jurgenph

serie du connaisseur No1

J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

New cam broken in changing the oil and trans fluids on the Eldo.
Custom Roll Sublime keeping me company.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punch Punch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Romeo Allones said:


> How does this taste? Heard some good things.


The last few tins I have had were great classic Cuban twang! Can be had for a great price too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

PC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Montie for me and some black coffee!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

haegejc said:


> The last few tins I have had were great classic Cuban twang! Can be had for a great price too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, got one to smoke in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

One custom
One salomones

J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Printing up some Christmas Cheer!
Bolivar and the coffee is on.
May GOD BLESS !
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Do 2 shorts make a long? :serious:

:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sir Winston is keeping me company today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## DanWil84

Gloves for the first time









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!:vs_cool:
Custom roll while doing the job.
New valve cover gaskets for Christine.
She loves Cuban Cigars . :vs_laugh:
Bolivar for desert.:wink2:
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

This thing ain't to bad for a beginner!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

GOT14U said:


> This thing ain't to bad for a beginner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you lost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Just peeping in here to see what is going on! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A smooth and sweet 2017 Coloniales.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOT14U said:


> Just peeping in here to see what is going on! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much goes on here anymore!
Thanks for stooping by.
Don't be a stranger!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night after doing the last of my Christmas shopping.
Thanks Bro!
:vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Crackstick









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A #4 from a dear friend Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

HU2 and a local seasonal beer










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop before the sun went down!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Top of the morning gents!
Happy SUNDAY GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Gumby-cr

Don't see myself posting in these parts much. From what I've experienced these SC are much more mild to what I'm usually smoking but still enjoy nonetheless.


----------



## haegejc

17 Coloniales










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

ERDM

J.


----------



## Rondo

HC


----------



## Romeo Allones

A quality, nutty QD 54 on a lovely sunny morning.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Firm to the squeeze but a little too hollow for my liking on this one. Everyone is talking about freezing to get rid of a plug. If I put it in the oven will it close it up a little? :vs_whistle:


:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> Firm to the squeeze but a little too hollow for my liking on this one. Everyone is talking about freezing to get rid of a plug. If I put it in the oven will it close it up a little? :vs_whistle:
> 
> :vs_cool:


It will be toasted just like my Lucky's used to be when i smoked them.:vs_laugh:
All joking aside if they are lose or hollow.
Put them in a humidor at a higher R/H.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short at the shop.
On this wet snow flurries day.
Gonna get a storm mid week they are saying.
Stay safe!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

RA


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still at the shop.
Partagas short again, while restoring a vintage Rubberset.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mille afternoon :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It was an all Partagas Day!
Couple of fingers of Makers Mark.
Partagas short shooting the breeze with an old friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC on deck peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A strong Party Anejados, good construction and nice vanilla cream flavours, I'd still put the classy Upmann Anejados just a notch higher.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll while tucking the girls in for the big winter storm.:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna take this over to the shop.
Fed- Ex is coming with a dozen or so packages. @CgarDann Awesome bro Thanks!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fed-Ex just left time for another SEEGAR!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gonna take this over to the shop.
> Fed- Ex is coming with a dozen or so packages.
> @CgarDann Awesome bro Thanks!:vs_cool:


Hope you liked it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Hope you liked it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice smooth and refined! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie Petite En Tubo while restoring a vintage shaving brush handle. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Lots of snow up at the shop.
Got to go shovel a path for Missy.
I would rather shovel snow.
Than clean up dog poop.:vs_laugh:
Cup of Joe black Custom Roll to keep me company.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shoveled twice looks like i never touched it.
Gonna be a long day have i ever mentioned how much i hate winter.:vs_laugh:
On a lighter note time for another smoke.
P.L Monte Carlo's circa 2016.
Thanks @cigardann :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite Montie En Tubo's after a long day of shoveling! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Petite Montie En Tubo's after a long day of shoveling! :vs_laugh:


Tony, I hope you have either a snow blower or very good medical insurance!:smile2:


----------



## haegejc

Parti Short!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Tony, I hope you have either a snow blower or very good medical insurance!:smile2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

No snow blower all done by hand its a great workout.
Thanks for your concern bro!
I am in believe it or not the best shape of my life except for maybe when i was in my 20's.
I run walk or jog 5 miles a day.
I eat right etc. since this pandemic started i have lost 55 pounds.
I went from a 38 waist to a 32 and from 245 lbs to 190 lbs.
I would love to see 175 and a 30 in waist that was my high school numbers.
Don't think it is gonna happen i can't eat any less.
Or exercise any more i am happy were i am Thank GOD! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finished up some more shoveling so i can acess the cars in the other garage.
Partagas short on a break.
@Piper I have enclosed photos of my snow blowers . :vs_laugh:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice SLR.


----------



## CgarDann

A custom CC thanks to @TonyBrooklyn One of few customs I have ever enjoyed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> A custom CC thanks to @TonyBrooklyn One of few customs I have ever enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am So glad you enjoyed it hope you enjoy all of them!:vs_cool:
Don't forget to leave trader feedback. :vs_laugh:
Peace my brother always nice to make a new friend especially from Brooklyn!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@CgarDann Think I will join you I love smoking in the garage.
Quite peaceful I talk to the cars they never answer back.
And if I break wind no one hears it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> No snow blower all done by hand its a great workout.
> Thanks for your concern bro!
> I am in believe it or not the best shape of my life except for maybe when i was in my 20's.
> I run walk or jog 5 miles a day.
> I eat right etc. since this pandemic started i have lost 55 pounds.
> I went from a 38 waist to a 32 and from 245 lbs to 190 lbs.
> I would love to see 175 and a 30 in waist that was my high school numbers.
> Don't think it is gonna happen i can't eat any less.
> Or exercise any more i am happy were i am Thank GOD! :vs_cool:





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Finished up some more shoveling so i can acess the cars in the other garage.
> Partagas short on a break.
> @Piper I have enclosed photos of my snow blowers . :vs_laugh:


First of all, Tony, props to you for getting in such great shape. I guess restoring shaving brushes burns more calories than I thought!:grin2:

Second, I should have realized that a guy who has vintage cars and shaves with a straight razor would go classic when is comes to clearing snow off his driveway!

Stay well, brother. Winter will be over before you know it.:wink2:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

I was all in till the breaking wind part. :vs_whistle:


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> First of all, Tony, props to you for getting in such great shape. I guess restoring shaving brushes burns more calories than I thought!:grin2:
> 
> Second, I should have realized that a guy who has vintage cars and shaves with a straight razor would go classic when is comes to clearing snow off his driveway!
> 
> Stay well, brother. Winter will be over before you know it.:wink2:


As always thanks for the kind words.
Most importantly for you friendship which I hold in the highest regard!
Did i ever mention how much I hate winter!:vs_laugh:
Peace my brother!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Punch- Punch Today.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.





TonyBrooklyn said:


> Punch- Punch Today.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


That lighter should git er done.:flame:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Courtesy of @Rondo Much thanks bro Great SEEGAR!
Missy is eye balling my IPA.
Of course i shared with her.
You can catch her on the 4 legged friends thread.
Lapping it up.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo

Short


----------



## bpegler




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Happy Sunday GOD'S Day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

Parti-ing today


----------



## CgarDann

ETP ABR 15










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LGC Thanks @Rondo.
Missy hitting the IPA again.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Early bird gets the worm.
I guess :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

The perfect burn on a mille. :nerd2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

That's about as close as Christine gets to snow!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

Juan Lopez.
The short fat one. It was loose in my singled drawer so can't remember if that was the #2 or not.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@CgarDann Very nice bro much thanks!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Reyes '14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

New Cup A Christmas present!
Time to break her in.
With a new cigar. :wink2:
GOD BLESS!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Good ole HUp....hard to beat a 3-4 yr old 46

:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Catching up some recent smokes...

Custom
RASCC
Party short

J.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short on time....guess what fits the schedule!

:nerd2:


----------



## DanWil84

Crackstick time during lunchbreak and walk.

No picture so it didn't happen 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nothing beats a gifted SEEGAR! @Rondo!
You Rock Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just finished wrapping Christmas Presents.
It really is the most wonderful time of the year!

:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Got to upgrade the axle shafts on the Eldo.
Custom roll while I mull it over.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice and smooth Dumas.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Short Churchill Rott.
While upgrading the half shafts on the Eldo.
These will handle 500 H.P and 550 pound Ft. of torque.
More than adequate for my application.
I learned its always best to go bigger.
In case of any high Horse Power Mods down the road!
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444

Libertador









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

JL2 :wink2:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nicely made Unicos.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Breakfast of Champions!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!
God Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

BPC as a White Christmas becomes only a dream.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Soberano on this Christmas Eve
Merry Christmas and the joy of our savior's birth to all my brothers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Siglo II for Christmas Eve!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Monte #4 for me this evening


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Custom roll all the snow is gone.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## jmt8706

From a few days ago.


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Topes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Mag 46










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

This is a rare treat, as I seldom have the opportunity to smoke CC any more. I only get them when we travel. 
This was a bonus stick that a fellow member generously included with some "turds" that I bought from him.
I'm really enjoying this and am kicking myself that I didn't buy enough CC the last time the opportunity presented itself.
I do have a Behike, that I've been sitting on for the past 6 years. If my beloved Redskins...errr....Team, wins the division, I may fire it up!


----------



## haegejc

BBF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

And to all a good night! :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Sometime last weekend

PSP2


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On Deck Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

So excited to be able to post on this side. Only been a few times. With a little Glenfiddich scotch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You Party Whores!:vs_laugh:
If ya can't beat em.
Join em! :vs_cool:
The witching hour is upon us!
Full Moon and all!:wink2:


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Nicely constructed Cuaba.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll and a very Hoppy new IPA I just grabbed.
You can check it out on the Beer wine thread.
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

.with Johnny Walker Red 
.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

The burn.........>


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very old pre band Habano.
On the way to Poughkeepsie to finalize Mary's funeral arrangements.
I smoke it in your honor Mary Elizabeth Madison!
"May you be in heaven an hour before the devil knows you are dead!"
Old Irish saying author unknown! R.I.P


----------



## Romeo Allones

Patek and RG.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A Juan kinda day! :wink2:


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas with a pour of Elijah Craig Small Batch.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Fonseca Cosacos. Very tasty and reasonably priced. The only fonseca I have tried that I liked









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another Party, a 898 to see in the NY.


----------



## haegejc

RD 2. Bolivar Libertador with 3 fingers of Gran Centenario Anejo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

First cigar of 2021...


----------



## Rusty Nail

RyJ WC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Setting up some brunch.
PSP#2 on deck.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Favoritos. Pretty tasty little smoke especially for the very cheap price for a CC.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A lovely 2018 Siglo 1 on a lovely sunny morning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Yesterday afternoon.
Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe no 3. Very tasty and reasonably priced. I like the light woody flavor Cedar imparts









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Okay first smoke of the day!
A couple friends over Phillip and Serge.
Making a Lasagna.
I hope everyone is enjoying this Sunday.
GOD'S Day Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

17 Bolivar Petit Corona










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mag 46 courtesy of @CgarDann! :vs_cool:
Smoking it while making a parts list. @Piper I got a snow blower!:vs_laugh:
My buddy Phillip got a new one.
This one doesn't run needs about $400 worth of parts.


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Mag 46 courtesy of @CgarDann! :vs_cool:
> Smoking it while making a parts list.
> @Piper I got a snow blower!:vs_laugh:
> My buddy Phillip got a new one.
> This one doesn't run needs about $400 worth of parts.


Glad to hear it. Shoveling snow is hard on the heart, even for a guy in your physical shape!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Glad to hear it. Shoveling snow is hard on the heart, even for a guy in your physical shape!


For me its hard on the lower back. Especially since I lost all that weight. When I give it a heave- ho to toss it. I figure its a lot of property so I will walk the whole thing. That is exercise I will leave the back breaking stuff for the young bucks!:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Coffees on gonna be a Partagas short coffee black.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Saint Luis Rey Regios. Very tasty smoke and not too bad on price for the size and taste. And at 5x48 its right in my preferred size range and smoke time. Definitely on my list to buy regularly









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll while driving the mountain road.
Quickest way to Poughkeepsie, also one of the most dangerous roads. @Rondo had to stop to pick my feet in Poughkeepsie! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores. Pretty good, quick little smoke and at just under $3 a piece you really can't complain









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Courtesy of @ Rondo :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
My Snow blower parts are out for delivery.
So gonna hang with Christine till they arrive.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Killed the better part of the morning waiting on the mailman.
There's a surprise!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

But alas they arrived.
New electric starter , Pull cord for backup.
Carburetor, Ignition coil, Spark plug.
Got her back together good as new.
Partagas short to celebrate.
:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

'17 Tapados to finally relax a little before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Cup of Hot black Joe.
Punch- Punch tp go.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Short for the lunch time win!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love Hump Day.
It is also Beer Run Day.
RYJ Riding shotgun!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Montecristo Petit Tubos EPM MAY 18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@CgarDann I and Christine have decided to join you. :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and a generous pour of Jefferson small batch.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TX Cigar

2nd one for the evening.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Party E 2 :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short three fingers of 15 year old Pappy great.
Being surrounded by friends and family to share it with!
PRICELESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Something from Y2K to celebrate the end of 2020

Anyone recognize their handywork?


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short three fingers of 15 year old Pappy great.
> Being surrounded by friends and family to share it with!
> PRICELESS! :vs_cool:


You've got it figured out Tony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Monte Dumas with a Vodka Soda Grapefruit. I’m enjoying the drink more than the cigar, but this has been the case for this entire box. Not exactly cheap cigars to all be turds...


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night bourbon and Trinidad


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! Few supplies at Home Depot!
Have a great weekend!
GOD BLESS peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

46 reasons to light the patio heater and sit down. :vs_cool:


----------



## DanWil84

Somehow these transformed quick... From tight and almost blowing up half way to really really nice as I first got them in a fairly quick time frame of 2 months.

Not the right topic, but please shoot

Crackstick vs no5 vs media corona...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

A short in my shorts! :grin2:


----------



## CgarDann

Rafael Gonzales Petit Corona UTE MAY 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Suppose I could have posted this one in either forum.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DanWil84 said:


> Somehow these transformed quick... From tight and almost blowing up half way to really really nice as I first got them in a fairly quick time frame of 2 months.
> 
> Not the right topic, but please shoot
> 
> Crackstick vs no5 vs media corona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


R/H is the key!
Very important to Habanos.
Most are stored way to wet!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank You @Rondo excellent stick.
Very powerful i am guessing RYJ Cazadores.
One of my all time favorites!


----------



## Rondo

'14 Vigia up in here


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.:vs_cool:
Think it is time for a burn party.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Romeo y Julieta Cedros no 3 RUM JUN 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Fuzzy eyeballs :surprise:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A very nicely made Vegueros on this foggy morn.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler




----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Esmeralda


----------



## TX Cigar

With a little Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## haegejc

HUHC!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


>





bpegler said:


> Trinidad Esmeralda


You always have!
You always will be the classiest gentleman I have ever met on a forum!
May you live as long as you want!
And never want as long as you live!
Peace my brother! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The witching hour is upon us!
Peace to all!
:vs_laugh::grin2::vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
GOD BLESS!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova on a rainy afternoon


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Custom roll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Your resident Party Whore chillin with the Bastard.:vs_laugh:

Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Millie Millie :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JL #2 to start the day.
Wherever you are stay safe.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Davidoff Dominican.

Edit - Sorry wrong section.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While doing some work on the ELDO earlier. :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Monte Dumas and Patek Nautilus.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jorge Monsdale Thank You @Rondo! 
What a great Lancero lots of Ligero!
Great sipping SEEGAR!
An hour and a half of bliss!
Twang up the ying yang Fantastic! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Partagas Short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jorge Monsdale Thank You @Rondo!
> What a great Lancero lots of Ligero!
> Great sipping SEEGAR!
> An hour and a half of bliss!
> Twang up the ying yang Fantastic! :vs_cool:


I wonder what a non-cigar smoker would think if he read that you had twang up the ying yang, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas after watching my boy tear it up on the bball court.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I wonder what a non-cigar smoker would think if he read that you had twang up the ying yang, LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Me and old blue eyes and a custom at the shop.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Libertado


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a break from painting.
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Brake job for an old friend, he has names for all his cars.:surprise:
This one is Rosie so here I am the company of a great gal. :vs_laugh:
RYJ Short Churchill Life is good.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A smart MC1.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Petit Robusto from the combinaciones seleccion Petit Robustos sampler. Had wrapper issues but smoked just fine and it was very tasty and still a half hour smoke time being 4" x 50rg.
Pretty pricey sampler and likely won't buy it again except on a good sale









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On Deck!
Peace to all!
Getting away early my weekend starts today.
Some skiing up in Vermont.
Gonna miss you all GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Catching up with myself post...


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Soberano
I don't have extensive experience with CCs, but this is one of the best, if not the best that I have smoked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> On Deck!
> Peace to all!
> Getting away early my weekend starts today.
> Some skiing up in Vermont.
> Gonna miss you all GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


I hope you can find enough snow up here brother. It's been pretty sparse so far this winter. If not stop by for a visit.


----------



## Rondo

Rain this weekend in Killington with no fresh snow in weeks. It’s a sheet of ice. 
Something tells me it won’t stop Tony from enjoying himself.


----------



## protekk

Manned up turned on the heater in the garage and smoked a 2013 bolivar tubo no. 1 for season opener Rangers vs. islanders. The cigar was excellent. Strong and rich with great draw and construction. The game.....well let’s just say there is room to grow


----------



## DanWil84

RASCC, holy smokes batman, if you pulled the band and told me this is a NC I also believed it, full body flavors.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> I hope you can find enough snow up here brother. It's been pretty sparse so far this winter. If not stop by for a visit.


Thanks bro! How far are you from here.
This is where we are.
1840 Sugarbush Access Rd.
Warren, VT 05674
Nice trails 100 trails open.
Nice place just came in to warm up.
2-4 Ft. of packed snow man made mostly. :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Monti petit tubos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Carlos Fernandez custom Behike:


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks bro! How far are you from here.
> This is where we are.
> 1840 Sugarbush Access Rd.
> Warren, VT 05674
> Nice trails 100 trails open.
> Nice place just came in to warm up.
> 2-4 Ft. of packed snow man made mostly. :vs_cool:


An hour and a half or so. Probably further than you want to go if you're getting some good turns in. You've got an open invitation anyway anytime bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> An hour and a half or so. Probably further than you want to go if you're getting some good turns in. You've got an open invitation anyway anytime bro!


Much thanks!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short and a spiked Hot Chocolate.
Getting ready for Dinner soon.
Sorry no pics to damn cold to take gloves off!:vs_laugh:


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Much thanks!:vs_cool:


You're welcome. If you ever take a ski trip to Smuggler's Notch you will be right in my neighborhood.


----------



## Romeo Allones

A satisfying Dumas.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Petit Coronation. Tasty little smoke and this is the first one I have had any burn, construction or draw problems. This one was rolled fairly tight









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Rarely get to have morning cigars but when the opportunity arose to get a couple in with a friend i said why not ! First was a 2010 upmann Connie no. 1 for me and a ‘14 boil pc for my buddy


Next was a 2016 BBF for My boy and a 2009 upmann Coronas major courtesy of another fine BOTL it was my first of these and I like em!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Solid smoke with 5+ years. I believe this one is from 2013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

3 year old Short Churchill. I just don't like my R&J young...I'll see the rest of the box in a few years










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Sitting on the patio with a party. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> You're welcome. If you ever take a ski trip to Smuggler's Notch you will be right in my neighborhood.


I will give you fair warning.:vs_laugh:
Very nice of you.
Peace Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Westside Threat said:


> 3 year old Short Churchill. I just don't like my R&J young...I'll see the rest of the box in a few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Westside


You could let them sit for a decade.
They will one get more muted.
I recently tried a box to see if anything has changed.
Unfortunately nothing changed just as bland as ever.
For a guy that smokes as many non Cubans as you do.
Must taste like a glass of water.:vs_laugh:
I never really cared for the Marca with the exception of the Cazadores.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last night when we got back.
Nothing yet gonna smoke after Brunch.
Peace to all on this wonderful Sunday GOD'S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Rarely get to have morning cigars but when the opportunity arose to get a couple in with a friend i said why not ! First was a 2010 upmann Connie no. 1 for me and a '14 boil pc for my buddy
> 
> Next was a 2016 BBF for My boy and a 2009 upmann Coronas major courtesy of another fine BOTL it was my first of these and I like em!


Wow, some of my favorite and goto smokes there. I envy the aged ones. Unfortunately my budget now doesn't really allow me to get extras to age for more than a year

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Capitols. Pretty tasty and good draw and construction, but the burn was constantly a bit uneven even after correcting it a few times. 
Not sure if I like them enough for $11 each to buy them again. We will see how the rest of the tin of 5 goes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Short


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the office with man's best friend!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

PSD4 kinda weekend

J.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Just another Manic Monday here!:vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.4. Very tasty little smoke and not bad on price. 
Consistently good construction, burn and draw, and I smoke a fair bit of these and the No.3.
Not the prettiest though, lol
Highly recommend for a cheaper Montecristo and has that familiar Monte taste









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

Bolivar benelux

J.








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Johnny-O










Dam this was good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On Deck! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
:grin2:
Monti Petite en tubos.
:vs_cool:
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 while fixing the power windows in the ELDO. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegueros Centrofinos. Pretty tasty and reasonably priced. Good construction, burn and draw and right in my preferred size range at 5x50.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Coffees on peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas. Tasty smoke and reasonably priced. Good construction, burn and draw. 
Typically not a big fan of the smaller rg's but there are a few I smoke regularly and I will be adding this to that list









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Bird-Dog

Boli Tubos No.3 for a quick afternoon coffee break...


----------



## bowhunter444

H Upmann connoisseur A









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 After spending the better part of the day.
Replacing a power antenna.
G.M is so stupid its built into the fender.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.4. My favorite smaller ring gauge cigars. I generally prefer something more in the Robusto range. Great smoke, and always good construction, burn and draw. I smoke these often.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F enjoy the weekend all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs. The lesser mentioned of the 2 Mille Fleurs, with the Partagas seemingly being pretty popular.

I actually enjoy the taste of the RyJ better. And they are both pretty cheap for what you're getting.

Consistently good construction, draw and burn, and very tasty









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Monte tonight.


----------



## bearinvt

BPC


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Needed something different for tonight, gonna give this Por Larranaga a try.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OneStrangeOne said:


> Needed something different for tonight, gonna give this Por Larranaga a try.
> View attachment 295414


Great smoke enjoy bro!:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Some friends and family over PSD # 6
2 fingers of Pappy.
Pappy getting hard to come by.
The cigar fell in the Pappy taking this pic.
Had to dump them both making a cheese cake for desert.
With friends and family.
Life is grand GOD bless you and yours!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Some friends and family over PSD # 6
> 2 fingers of Pappy.
> Pappy getting hard to come by.
> The cigar fell in the Pappy taking this pic.
> Had to dump them both making a cheese cake for desert.
> With friends and family.
> Life is grand GOD bless you and yours!:vs_cool:


Tony what's the biggest difference between PSD #4 and # 6 that you noticed.

Smoking #4 now but never had #6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Tony what's the biggest difference between PSD #4 and # 6 that you noticed.
> 
> Smoking #4 now but never had #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me the 6 is much more intense.
Full bodied like the 4, but at times bordering on overwhelming.
The flavors come on faster and fade much more quickly IMHO. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday!
Cup of Joe and a custom roll!
GOD Bless Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diplomaticos No.2. Finally caught my vendor with these in stock,  so it's my first one. 
Very tasty and good construction,burn and draw.
I can see why they are always out of stock. 
Extremely good smoke in every respect









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For me the 6 is much more intense.
> Full bodied like the 4, but at times bordering on overwhelming.
> The flavors come on faster and fade much more quickly IMHO. :vs_cool:


Will have to do a side by side comparison one day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Will have to do a side by side comparison one day
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a plan Dan the Man! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

JL2 and harissa bloody mary










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Scap

Picadores from 2015.
Really starting to shine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting ready to roll.
Just another Manic Monday. :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo de San Juan

A monster at 6x54. First one of these and the first Cigar that ever took me just under 2 hours to smoke.

Excellent in every regard. Well worth the money, and will definitely be buying more in the future.

Excellent Cigar if you have the time.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sublime custom thanks Tony










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Sublime custom thanks Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Welcome so Glad you are enjoying them! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another P2 took the Eldorado out before the snow. :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Gonna fire up old reliable got about 6 inches or so.
JL #2 to keep me company!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Wide Churchills 
Another new to me cigar.

Very tasty, but a little too large of a ring gauge for me. The short Churchill is several dollars cheaper and the same length with a 50rg, which is more in my preference range.

Good draw, burn and construction though.

Will probably just stick to the Churchill and short Churchills.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Belicosos Finos.

Yet another new to me smoke

Extremely tasty and good draw. Construction looked good, but did have a fairly uneven burn throughout inspite of several corrections.

Not a big deal, have had many different nc's and cc's do this, so i chalk it up to a fluke, or the 20 deg f breeze.

Not a terrible price, so will likely order more in the future.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Hoyo De Monterrey









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Series P #2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Busy day today time to relax! :vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Mille Mille...:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Bolivar Belicosos Finos.
> 
> Yet another new to me smoke
> 
> Extremely tasty and good draw. Construction looked good, but did have a fairly uneven burn throughout inspite of several corrections.
> 
> Not a big deal, have had many different nc's and cc's do this, so i chalk it up to a fluke, or the 20 deg f breeze.
> 
> Not a terrible price, so will likely order more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


One of my all time favorites. When these are performing well they are amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas on deck.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short...not in my shorts. :frown2:


----------



## CgarDann

Never had one of these that was not good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

My week of cc's

















Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 #fingers of Pappy.
Damn that is good whiskey.
Coats the glass runs down slow like motor oil! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

PE Bespoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Open Regata. 
Another new to me cigar
Pretty tasty but had a really tight draw, so didn't really get much smoke to really taste it properly.
Hopefully the second one I have is better









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PSD#6 #fingers of Pappy.
> 
> Damn that is good whiskey.
> 
> Coats the glass runs down slow like motor oil! :vs_cool:


Almost need to measure that pour in hands, not fingers!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

lex61 said:


> Almost need to measure that pour in hands, not fingers!


That is right that is a double.
No cheapskates over here.
When i invite people over to drink.
I pour them a drink.
You will see beer in the background as well.
Stone double IPA no Budweiser. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Peace to all!

Rass for the ride.

_GOT JESUS?_


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Lip burner...:wink2:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Especiales no.2 
Pretty tasty and good construction, burn and draw. 
Have always shied away from the small rg Cigars, but I'm glad I picked up a couple of these to try out. 
Surprisingly enjoyable









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another beautiful Day!
PSD#4 for the ride.
Peace to all GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Love the PSD4. One of my all time favorites. I always have a few on hand 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo y Julieta Belicosos. 
Have had many different RyJ's, but this was my first of this vitola.

Very tasty and good draw, construction and burn.

Not a bad price either, so I would happily buy more in the future

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Vegas Robaina Unicos
On this cold sunny day.
GOT JESUS? :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Vegas Robaina Unicos
> 
> On this cold sunny day.
> 
> GOT JESUS? :vs_cool:


How are the Unicos?
They are on my list to try, but haven't yet

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How are the Unicos?
> They are on my list to try, but haven't yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Never had a bad V.R. 
That being said this one was very smooth.
Lots of Anise and citrus twang.
Rolled a little tight but draw was fine.
It had a few years on it from 2015.:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. A Cohiba Robusto?
I love the Robustos but they are just too expensive to get very often. 
One of my all time favorites

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Checking on the ladies.
Supposed to get half a foot of snow or so.
You all enjoy your Sunday GOD'S Day.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Slowpokebill

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Checking on the ladies.
> Supposed to get half a foot of snow or so.
> You all enjoy your Sunday GOD'S Day.
> Peace to all!
> GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


Off the subject but, boy, that Trans am brings back memories. My second car, the first bought brand new, was a white 1978 T/A with a 6.6 Liter engine and WS6 suspension and red interior. Great car. Downside was getting divorced and splitting everything 50/50....she got the stuff including the T/A and I got the bills.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Coronas Major

Tasty smoke and a nice size for a half hour smoke time.

Consistently good draw, construction and burn, and is pretty well priced at $9 each.

Plan to always keep a couple on hand. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Slowpokebill said:


> Off the subject but, boy, that Trans am brings back memories. My second car, the first bought brand new, was a white 1978 T/A with a 6.6 Liter engine and WS6 suspension and red interior. Great car. Downside was getting divorced and splitting everything 50/50....she got the stuff including the T/A and I got the bills.


Yes that is a 1978 as well.
Pontiac 400 motor WS6 a Rare bird as most had the Oldsmobile motor.
I hear you Bill been there done that twice.
Twice I had to start over.
Never again that would make me a three time loser! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Snows on the way.
Enjoy your day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Snows on the way.
> Enjoy your day.
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


They are calling for over a foot of snow in NYC. I am ready Full stocked bar and plenty of smokes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Getting in a 2016 Trinidad Coloniales with some coffee and a soccer game before the snow hits us later tonight. Rich flavor and medium strength with perfect burn and draw. I really like the coloniales but the fundy is still the king of the marca IMHO


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Getting in a 2016 Trinidad Coloniales with some coffee and a soccer game before the snow hits us later tonight. Rich flavor and medium strength with perfect burn and draw. I really like the coloniales but the fundy is still the king of the marca IMHO


I love the coloniales too. Very tasty smokes, and the price isn't too bad.

Haven't had a fundadores yet, they are pretty expensive and outside my budget. 
I hear a lot of good things about them though, so may break down and buy a couple one of these days

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> They are calling for over a foot of snow in NYC. I am ready Full stocked bar and plenty of smokes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got back from making a round for provisions.
People buying milk and bread.
I went for Beer and bourbon.:vs_laugh:
Worst case scenario who ever is here riding out the storm.
Will be happy, whatever you do stay safe my friend! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC heading out to fill the tank on the Escape.:vs_cool:


----------



## Westside Threat

Psd4 & bloody mary









Sent from the Westside


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Just another Manic Monday here.
Snow starting to come down stay safe.
Peace to all.
GOD Bless!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Trinidad Vigia
Extremely tasty, good construction, burn and draw. 
Yet another Trinidad I have been impressed by and plan to buy more of.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Por larranaga Monte Carlos TOS OCT 16

and yes garage door is raised and that is about 18 inches of snow acting as wind cover and smoke filter 










Oh yeah there is also a pool down there somewhere 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to fire up old Betsy.
We got about 8 inches so far.
Got to make a pass.
The way it is snowing.
In an hour its gonna look like it was never done.
Now they are calling for 18 inches or better upstate.
Stay safe all!:wink2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Time to fire up old Betsy.
> We got about 8 inches so far.
> Got to make a pass.
> The way it is snowing.
> In an hour its gonna look like it was never done.
> Now they are calling for 18 inches or better upstate.
> Stay safe all!:wink2:


Heat wave on the left coast
59° today in balmy Oregon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

We got slammed 18 inches.
Hope everyone faired the storm well.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Love the snow blower! :grin2:


----------



## bowhunter444

Partagas series D No 4









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

That snowblower doesn't run itself :vs_laugh:

Now where did I put my shorts again? :nerd2:

>


----------



## protekk

A 2017 Party 898 after cleaning the walk and driveway today. You can never have too many of these. strong, full flavor and my perfect size.....all is good


----------



## haegejc

Punch Punch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-NOLA

RASSC for me!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Connoisseur No.1
Pretty tasty and on the mild side. 
Good burn, construction and draw.
For the price, I will be keeping some on hand for when I'm in the mood for something milder than usual, especially since my vendor no longer sells Fonseca Cosacos as singles.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Yesterday
RASCC


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Got another 6 inches overnight.
Partagas before i fired up old Betsy.
RYJ after i finished peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Custom


J.


----------



## TX Cigar

Lurking over here on this side with a partagas and 1792 small batch bourbon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Supposed to see the sun today.
That would be a welcomed sight. :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

A pleasant and fragrant La Gloria today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Right on time that lovely sunshine!
Got to get out and about.
Gonna take this V.R to go! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a beautiful day.
Got as many in as i could.
Peace to all.:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rondo said:


> View attachment 296248


Which Trinidad is that? Closest I can guess is a Coloniales.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reyes 2014


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH PUNCH 2015.
GOT JESUS!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Vigia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Enjoyed a 2015 Partagas Series E. No. 2 last night. Excellent smoke that is rich and full flavored perfect construction. Only drawback with these is the draw is a little open. Other than minor complaint that they are excellent. Paired with a lagunitas willetized coffee stout.


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Yep...couple leaves short on the filler with these for some reason. :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Best wishes to all on this sunny Saturday!:vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

From @cigardann via the recent Round Robin. Very good cigar. Thanks Dan!


----------



## bowhunter444

Monte Petite Corona









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Crack stick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

2014 Monte carlo. Forgot I had these









Sent from the Westside


----------



## jurgenph

PSD4 and some flyjack


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS while setting up for a blast!
Happy Super Bowl SUNDAY!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## jurgenph

ERDM cuba

J.


----------



## Olecharlie

One more before the game










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

One IV Bruce and Todd.............
:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Coronas Senior. A favorite, especially for the price.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Shorts. 
My first one of these.
Very tasty. I don't smoke many cigars under 5 inches, but this will have it's place with the Reyes and El Principe. 
Good burn, construction and excellent draw









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

This treat is from a recent round robin, from @Wheels Up This is wonderful. Which Monte is it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Vegueros and a pour of bourbon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH PUNCH Snow on the way today.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Wheels Up

haegejc said:


> This treat is from a recent round robin, from @Wheels Up This is wonderful. Which Monte is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you enjoyed it! I may be mistaken, but I believe it was a #4 from about 2015.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.4
Excellent as always. Consistently great taste, construction, burn and draw. 
A staple in my Collection









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just me and Betsy today.
PSD#6 cleaning up.
Gonna be a long month.
Supposed to snow 9 out of the next 14 days.
Here in the north east! :vs_mad:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hump Day has arrived!
Have a blessed day !
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo

Short


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to hit the road peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Epicure No.2. 
A favorite and staple in my stash. Always great taste, construction, burn and draw









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Trinidad Vigia on deck 
Have a blessed day.:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave

54 reasons to sit down and relax.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

ERDM and Omega.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 DOG FISH HEAD 90 minute IPA.
Smoking in fridgid temps and not worrying about you beer getting warm.
PRICELESS! :vs_laugh:


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice and rich Especiales.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T>G>I>F!
Another fridgid morning 3 degrees right now.
But it is Sunny it is Friday.
Life is good take the time to thank GOD for everything you have.
Peace to all GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
One of the very few small cigars i smoke.
Excellent every time.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme 
Tasty as always, and not a bad price.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

LGC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> LGC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are really coming around and smoking great now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> These are really coming around and smoking great now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over!
The witching hour is here.:vs_laugh:
I raise this glass to all i consider friends. :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
JL#2 hanging at the shop.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Juan Lopez Selection No.2 
Excellent. A fairly newly discovered gem.
Great taste and a very good price for the vitola









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Petit Coronation 
Tasty little smoke and very cheap 
A little tightly rolled sometimes but not enough to really be an issue









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

JUN 18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty Nail

Sancho Panza Exclusivo Belux.


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S day.
Also happy Valentines day.
Breakfast Brooklyn style Cohiba for dessert.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> JUN 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a no.1 or no.2?
In my experience the no.2 is fairly mild and the no.1 just a little bit stronger. 
Curious how they aged being fairly mild to begin with.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Royal Corona 
Very nice in every way as usual. Reasonably priced too









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A 6 before the sun went down.:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Staying warm with Trinidad and Elijah Craig.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Petite no.2


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hanging with Christine let her warm up a bit.
She don't get out during winter.
Lousy day freezing rain very slippery.
Gonna stay close to home.
If you must travel be careful.
Stay safe
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Por Larranaga Montecarlos 
My first cigar with an rg under 42 excluding cigarillos. 
At 6.3x33 i was surprised at the great draw. This is the reason I have shied away from thin cigars.
Great taste, construction, burn and draw, and relatively cheap. 
Would happily smoke again.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

RyJ Club King (first one)...


----------



## Jrfoxx2

curmudgeonista said:


> RyJ Club King (first one)...
> 
> View attachment 296898


How did you like it? They are on my list to try out soon.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

One fine cigar....


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegueros Centrofinos 
Very tasty and relatively cheap.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How did you like it? They are on my list to try out soon.


(RyJ Club King)

Delicious! Perfect draw and construction, and really flavorful. I was surprised by the toothiness of the wrapper; not something I expect in a Cuban. But clearly they knew what they were doing and selected excellent tobacco for these.

That said, once the newness wears off I think a price that slots in between a Monte #4 and a Cohiba Siglo II will be a bit much for most people for an RyJ that's indistinguishable from a $4.00 Mille Fleurs, looks-wise, once it's removed from the funky retro tin. Add to that, they put 10 tins (of 5 each) in a box, further increasing the buy-in, and you have a formula for a slow mover long-term. I got a couple of tins in a box split; but otherwise I think I'll hold out for precipitous price drops likely ahead.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
La Punta!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Is that a no.1 or no.2?
> In my experience the no.2 is fairly mild and the no.1 just a little bit stronger.
> Curious how they aged being fairly mild to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It was a no. 1. From Jul18 box. Really like them except the draw on 1/2 the box split were tight. Had to freeze them several times before the draw improved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

curmudgeonista said:


> (RyJ Club King)
> 
> Delicious! Perfect draw and construction, and really flavorful. I was surprised by the toothiness of the wrapper; not something I expect in a Cuban. But clearly they knew what they were doing and selected excellent tobacco for these.
> 
> That said, once the newness wears off I think a price that slots in between a Monte #4 and a Cohiba Siglo II will be a bit much for most people for an RyJ that's indistinguishable from a $4.00 Mille Fleurs, looks-wise, once it's removed from the funky retro tin. Add to that, they put 10 tins (of 5 each) in a box, further increasing the buy-in, and you have a formula for a slow mover long-term. I got a couple of tins in a box split; but otherwise I think I'll hold out for precipitous price drops likely ahead.
> 
> View attachment 296916


Pretty much how I felt about the Partagas Capitols. Tasty smoke, But doesn't warrent the price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Monte and a brew and Missy To!


----------



## haegejc

Parti Short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

After a day of skiing with the girls got in a 2014 Bolivar pc. Just topping off a great day


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

Fonseca.....just what the Dr ordered....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Hickorynut said:


> Fonseca.....just what the Dr ordered....
> View attachment 297022
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I've only ever had the No.1 and Cosacos, but very much enjoyed them both.
Sadly my vendor no longer sells either of them as singles anymore.
Very underrated marca in my opinion

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Bolivar Petit Corona ETP BR 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another storm on the way.
I figure i better get in what i can.:vs_laugh:
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
BPC coffee black to start the day.
Here we go SNOW.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

D4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Mille Fleurs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Jose L Piedra Conservas 
Another good, bargain priced smoke. Wont blow you away, but well worth the few dollars in my opinion.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Afternoon brunch with a dear friend.
Peace to all Stay safe!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F. Hope all is well.
Just enough snow to be a pain in the butt.
No complaints here life is good.
BPC to start the day.
Gonna get the snow blower and Cristine back in the garage.
Then i am gonna start my weekend.
Peace to all GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La PUNTA great farkin Seegar Twang up the ying yang.
Raining now thank GOD!
So tired of snow.
Got JESUS?
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

BPC


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Short stuff...:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass on this beautiful Sunny Saturday.
Spring is finally in the air thank GOD.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!
Got JESUS? :vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mag 46

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

2016 BBF, hot coffee and Rangers hockey in the garage? Yes please. Great bolivar dna. Rich, strong with excellent draw and construction


----------



## deke

Five year old Monte #2. Celebrated vaccination by returning to favorite cigar lounge.


----------



## haegejc

Coloniales MAR 18










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
Checking on the girl's.
Custom Roll Cuban Sublime Seegar.
Peace to all!
Have a blessed day!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Petit Robusto 
From the Combinaciones Seleccion Petit Robusto sampler
Very tasty and neat to have something not in regular production. 
Nice sampler with RyJ, Partagas, H.Upmann , Cohiba and Montecristo









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Fonseca Cosacos 
Tasty as always and reasonably priced .
Unfortunately my vendor has stopped selling them as singles.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

I think this is a 2013 siglo II


J.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
PSD#5 while watching paint dry :vs_laugh:
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> PSD#5 while watching paint dry :vs_laugh:
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Is "watching paint dry" as exciting as it sounds? :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Is "watching paint dry" as exciting as it sounds? :wink2:


Only if your smoking a Habano.:grin2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH- PUNCH heading out snowing again.
Gonna be in the 40's next two days.
Like my uncle Dominic always says.
"GOD put it there he will take it away"
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Reyes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Only if your smoking a Habano.:grin2:


Well played, Sir! Well played!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La Punta great after dinner cigar with a cup of Joe!:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Venturing over here for a quick minute.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Have a blessed day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas 
Very tasty as always and very reasonably priced. One of my favorite PC's









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a break from manual labor! LOL
Really enjoying this PSD#6.:vs_cool:
As well as the work out the push shovel is like a mini snow plow.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Petit Churchills 
Another from the Combinaciones Seleccion Petit Robusto sampler
Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
La Punta while checking out uncle Richie's car.
Damn dashboard is lit up like a Christmas tree.
You all have a blessed day.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## loadz

Had me two of these today. One in the afternoon and one at night which im smoking now. Esmeralda. Great cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La PUNTA while cleaning up the shop.:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

PSD4
A favorite. Always have some on hand. 
Excellent for the price imho









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1

Southern Draw Quick Draw


----------



## CgarDann

Some Cuban goodness on a sunny day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna get this in before the sun goes down:vs_cool:


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and Rebecca Creek whiskey for a night cap.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Early start today.
Helping a friend lay down some tile in his basement.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time for a break mans got to keep up his strength! :vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Spring is in the air

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F enjoy the weekend peace to all GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## bowhunter444

Took a little walk in the woods this morning with a Partigas #4









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that a Presidentes? 
If so. How are they?
Never see much mention of them but am a big Partagas fan so i will be ordering some Presidentes with my regular order next month when trying out a new vendor who carries a lot of singles and 3,4, and 5 packs my regular vendor doesn't.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Rafael Gonzales with a bit of age on them










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## protekk

Getting in a 2014 MUO CoRo to start this weekend. Fantastic smoke with typical Cohiba DNA. SMooth and well constructed this one is a winner


----------



## talisker10

Epi 1


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took a dinner break at the shop peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Was that a Presidentes?
> If so. How are they?
> Never see much mention of them but am a big Partagas fan so i will be ordering some Presidentes with my regular order next month when trying out a new vendor who carries a lot of singles and 3,4, and 5 packs my regular vendor doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like them and every one I've had has had a perfect burn and draw!! I got these when CoH still did singles but a 12 stick minimum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Parti Short










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BRC Brooklyn Bagel Ham egg whites and cheese iced coffee.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Getting in a 2014 MUO CoRo to start this weekend. Fantastic smoke with typical Cohiba DNA. SMooth and well constructed this one is a winner


One of my favorite smokes. Unfortunately the price is outside my usual budget limit, so only get a couple twice a year or so

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> I like them and every one I've had has had a perfect burn and draw!! I got these when CoH still did singles but a 12 stick minimum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Monte Especial.


----------



## bearinvt

RYJ Romeo No 2


----------



## Rondo

An old Short.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## mrolland5500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A Bolivar Lusiado RE Portugal this afternoon with a cup of coffee and some soccer. Not a bad afternoon at all.


----------



## CgarDann

protekk said:


> Getting in a 2014 MUO CoRo to start this weekend. Fantastic smoke with typical Cohiba DNA. SMooth and well constructed this one is a winner


Not only one of my favorite Cohibas that box code is the bomb 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

On Deck peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

JLP Cazadore 
Certainly not a great or complex smoke, but at about $3, its a good bargain smoke for those on a tight budget









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Maaa...duuur.....Ooh :smile2:


----------



## CgarDann

Montecristo petit Tubos. Tasty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Another rainy day here in the Northeast.
It's all good peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Perfecto Dave said:


> Maaa...duuur.....Ooh :smile2:


I really enjoy the Partagas Maduros, but unfortunately they are kinda pricey so I haven't had very many

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

La PUNTA taking Christine for a spin.
All the salt is gone after the heavy rains.
These are really amazing great SEEGARS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

San Cristobal Prado. 
A new one for me. Love the El Principe and La Fuerza, so had pretty high expectations going in, and it didn't disappoint in any regard. 
Great looking, great taste, burn,draw and construction, and a perfect smoke time right ar one hour.
Will definitely be picking up a 10ct box of them.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CJ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

....


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> CJ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are the Coronas junior? Looking to get a few to try with my next order with a new vendor that has a number of singles of smokes I have never tried.

Really like the BBF and PC's

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How are the Coronas junior? Looking to get a few to try with my next order with a new vendor that has a number of singles of smokes I have never tried.
> 
> Really like the BBF and PC's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are great
Lots of flowery notes, short bread, melon, coffee, basic Bolivar flavors
I've never had a bad Bolivar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All the girls are out on this fridgid day.
Couple of friends up from Brooklyn to lend me a hand.:grin2:
Putting up new garage doors.
They are a little camera shy but i got this picture.:vs_laugh:
SCDLH LA PUNTA gets the call peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Vigia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A bit too mild for an after dinner smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Always like coming over to this side. With a little Famous Grouse Scotch.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Punch-Punch
Very tasty as usual.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ROTT Tony Brooklyn style
Except I have no bagel and lox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> ROTT Tony Brooklyn style
> Except I have no bagel and lox
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

First cigar of a very busy day.
Hanging with man's best friend.
I gave Missy some of my Dogfish head.
As you know she loves IPA.
And she does not smoke! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Snow is almost gone me thinks Spring is here!
SCDLH LA PUNTA coffee black.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents!
> 
> Snow is almost gone me thinks Spring is here!
> 
> SCDLH LA PUNTA coffee black.
> 
> Peace to all!
> 
> GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


I'm a fan of the La Punta too. Tasty smoke. 
I haven't been disappointed by any San Cristobal yet honestly, including the La Fuerza, El Principe and Prado.
I have really enjoyed them all. All were well worth the price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

Out at my archery club taking a break from flinging a few arrows with a series D #4









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo 
Excellent in every regard as usual









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Thank you for this one Wheels Up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F!_

Looks like a great day so far.
GOD BLESS peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

...


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo Allones said:


>


Which Cohiba is that? I am horrible at identifying Cubans just from sight

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Exhibicion No.4 
One of my favorite RyJ's. Great smoke for the price










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Custom Roll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which Cohiba is that? I am horrible at identifying Cubans just from sight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Siglo 1.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PSD#6 A cup of Joe after a late lunch early dinner.
Taking the times to count my blessings.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Skinsfan1311

One of those Nicaraguan overruns that I snagged when they were on sale, a week, or two ago. It's really good. I'm looking forward to smoking more when they've rested for a few months.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Epicure Especial 
Very tasty as usual. A favorite









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Making some vitamin D on this sunny Sunday GOD'S Day!
Gonna be in the 60's middle of the week.
I think winter is behind us peace to all GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Churchill.*
1st half was very mild, too mild for my liking in fact. Picked up nicely in the second half, *but not really interested in waiting 45 minutes to start enjoying a cigar, especially with plenty of other RyJ's I enjoy. Likely wont be buying these again.*









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Montecristo Open line doesn't seem to get much love anywhere, but I enjoyed the Open Master and Open Regatas i have smoked

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Trinidad and splash of bourbon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents and a lovely morning it is peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

Nice Sunday


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.2
One of my all-time favorites 
Great as always









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Coronations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Montecristo No.2
> One of my all-time favorites
> Great as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When they are on best #2 money can buy!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop after dinner peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## CgarDann

I love a good Boli










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Christine and I are going for a ride.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When they are on best #2 money can buy!:vs_cool:


I would have to agree.
I honestly haven't had a bad one yet in ten years of smoking them

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deke

My buddy Ramon


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I would have to agree.
> I honestly haven't had a bad one yet in ten years of smoking them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have never had a bad one in over 35 years of smoking Habano's only!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

We just got back time to make some vitamin D!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H.Upmann Magnum 54
My first of these 
Very nice taste and excellent burn, draw and construction. 
An all around enjoyable cigar
Curious how it will compare to the Magnum 50's i I have also (have had mag 50's before nut it was 10 years ago)









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After dinner smoke before the sun goes down.
It hit 65 degrees upstate.
AWESOME! :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Today is gonna be another great day in the northeast.
Weather wise least ways.
Get out and about enjoy!
Have a blessed day GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## talisker10

Parti 898 '13 great smoke


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 
Extremely tight draw for the first third even after using my Modus II.
Did finally open up a bit for the remainder thankfully. 
Very tasty and good burn as usual. 
An enjoyable smoke when the draw is good









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Double Corona great 2 hour smoke while making vitamin D!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Serie P No.2 
Great smoke as usual. 
Great taste,burn, draw and construction 
Always a treat.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another great day in the North East 72 degrees at the shop. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F!_

_Another awesome day in the North East!
_

_GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Skinsfan1311

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think winter is behind us :vs_cool:


Shhhhhhhh! Don't jinx us! :wink2::scared:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Shhhhhhhh! Don't jinx us! :wink2::scared:


65 right now upstate!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took Christine over the mountain to Poughkeepsie to pick up Theresa.
Premium gas $3.50 a gallon.
Ouch maybe a gas stimulus is in order as well. :vs_laugh:


----------



## jurgenph

Weather is finally cooperating, first smoke of the week.. kicking off the weekend with a tasty PSD4


J.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Took Christine over the mountain to Poughkeepsie to pick up Theresa.
> Premium gas $3.50 a gallon.
> Ouch maybe a gas stimulus is in order as well. :vs_laugh:


Nice music, as long as you're not listening to our Dino sing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Nice music, as long as you're not listening to our Dino sing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's who I was named after. My grandfather and him grew up in the same neighborhood. "Italian ethnic slur" hill in steubenville. He was the competition when they both sold newspapers, as kids. My grandfather hated him since then but liked the name.

Grew up listening to Frank, never Dean. No one ever called me Dean when my pap was around. He'd flip.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H.Upmann Magnum 50
Very tasty. Good draw, burn and construction and a nice long smoke time 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another great day today peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## bearinvt

A twangy little after dinner PSD treat. Deelightful!


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> That's who I was named after. My grandfather and him grew up in the same neighborhood. "Italian ethnic slur" hill in steubenville. He was the competition when they both sold newspapers, as kids. My grandfather hated him since then but liked the name.
> 
> Grew up listening to Frank, never Dean. No one ever called me Dean when my pap was around. He'd flip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Interesting bit of history-less than six degrees of separation. No one comes close to Frank but when Martin wasn't playing up the boozy persona he had an immediately recognizable and beautiful voice. Although rumor has it he was a lousy paper boy!


----------



## protekk

A 2014 VRDA last night. Close to 2 hours of rich and earthy tobacco. Great draw and flawless construction this was a Fantastic smoke Paired with a Grimm brewing IPA.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Interesting bit of history-less than six degrees of separation. No one comes close to Frank but when Martin wasn't playing up the boozy persona he had an immediately recognizable and beautiful voice. Although rumor has it he was a lousy paper boy!


And a lousy boxer!:vs_laugh:
But most definably .
THE KING OF COOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Oh boy another peach of a day!
May the love of CHRIST keep you all safe.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OH BOY OH BOY i am loving Springtime!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Rangers hockey a hot cup of coffee and a 2007 VR Maestro. Great construction perfect draw and sweet tobacco with some cedar and leather notes. Perfect afternoon


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegas Robaina Famosos 
Very tasty as usual, and great draw, burn and construction









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Rangers hockey a hot cup of coffee and a 2007 VR Maestro. Great construction perfect draw and sweet tobacco with some cedar and leather notes. Perfect afternoon


Nice to hear they are smoking so well after all these years.
I remember they got a lot of mixed reviews when they were first released.
I always liked them from the get go. :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll and a cup of Joe.
After a big Sunday breakfast.
GOD BLESS peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Short Churchill
Very tasty, great draw,burn and construction and a good size for me









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Petit Robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Culebras
My first of these. 
Pretty tasty. Ugly as sin, but pretty tasty, and good draw, burn and construction.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Lovely day heading out with Christine peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## protekk

An excellent 2007 Cohiba Siglo 3 from a fine BOTL. Thanks bud! Cohiba dna through and through. Great construction and draw with a sweet tobacco taste and medium strength.


----------



## CgarDann

Super Partagas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a break from going through some old memories with my girl.
Partagas short gets the call!
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Taking a break from going through some old memories with my girl.
> Partagas short gets the call!
> Peace to all!:vs_cool:


Tony, care to share the provenance of the photo and the shield?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Tony, care to share the provenance of the photo and the shield?


Of course my friend!

The Photo is my girlfriend Theresa's Grandfathers taken while he was at Colombia.
The shield was Theresa's father's.
There is and interesting story behind it.
Theresa had heard as a child.
Her father and her uncle had just become firemen.
Couldn't wait for their first call to slide down the poll.
Long story short they almost both perished that day.
They got trapped on a roof of a burning warehouse.
A multi alarm blaze that almost took out a city block.
Her uncle had fallen partially through the roof as the flames consumed it.
Her father grabbed him and pulled him to a corner wall made of brick.
Where they both hung till the ladder was able to reach them.
She had been cleaning out some things after her sisters passing and came across them.:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning all.
Gonna be cloudy here in the Northeast next few days.
Wherever you are may GOD be with you!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Drove into Staten Island to help my dear friend Phillip.
Stopped into Brooklyn to check on the house.
And get us Breakfast.
Sir Winston on deck.
Brooklyn Bialy with egg whites ham and chesse!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Siglo II 
A top favorite 
Great as always.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BBF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_LA PUNTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Top of the morning gents!
Happy Saint Patrick's Day!
Corned beef is up.
Sir Winston on deck!
Peace to all!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Petit Robusto 
Very tasty and stronger than the typical Monte.
Great draw,burn and construction and lasted an hour even being so short.
Have really been working on slowing down my smoking pace and have been happy with smokes lasting significantly longer and tasting better too.
Will have to try out some of the under 5" cc's I have been shying away from in the past 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

I call this the TonyBrooklyn custom 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of scotch.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Thursday Damn that Corned Beef was Salty!:vs_laugh:
Have a great day all!
GOD BLESS!:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BPC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Dual-500

TonyBrooklyn said:


> At the shop after dinner peace to all!:vs_cool:


La Fuerza?

I smoked one that had been in the box 2-3 years the other night and it was yummy.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Belicosos 
Probably my favorite RyJ
Excellent taste, draw,burn and construction

Cohiba Petit Robusto 
Fairly mild, especially considering all the smoke I was getting from the easy draw. Tasty though, and good burn and construction

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Dual-500 said:


> La Fuerza?
> 
> I smoked one that had been in the box 2-3 years the other night and it was yummy.


LA PUNTA!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :vs_cool:_


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diplomaticos No.4 '07
Not only my first of these, but also the first cigar I have ever smoked with more than 4 or 5 years age.
Delicious and the taste seemed to change every quarter or less.
Great burn, draw and construction too.
All around an incredible cigar to smoke for my birthday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Diplomaticos No.4 '07
> Not only my first of these, but also the first cigar I have ever smoked with more than 4 or 5 years age.
> Delicious and the taste seemed to change every quarter or less.
> Great burn, draw and construction too.
> All around an incredible cigar to smoke for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nice smoke
Happy birthday bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bearinvt

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Diplomaticos No.4 '07
> Not only my first of these, but also the first cigar I have ever smoked with more than 4 or 5 years age.
> Delicious and the taste seemed to change every quarter or less.
> Great burn, draw and construction too.
> All around an incredible cigar to smoke for my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey! Happy birthday!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Robusto 
One of my all time favorites.
Excellent as always. 
Great taste, draw,burn and construction. 
Always a treat









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cazadores










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OH MAN today is gonna be a beauty.
First day of spring and it sure feels like it.
Peace to all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.3
Very tasty as usual. 
This one was rolled a bit tight unfortunately and my modus tool didn't help so it wasn't a plug. 
Started getting much better smoke production after only a 1/4 inch or so, so wasn't a big deal ultimately. 
Great burn,draw and construction though









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Yesterday's cigar. These are goood










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Yesterday's cigar. These are goood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.4 or No.5?
Love the No.4 and smoke quite a few of them but just got my first No.5's in my order that arrived today as a bonus gift 3 pack. Curious if there is any difference besides length.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

No 4. Never had no 5. Let me know what you think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a lovely spring day Peace To all! :vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What a lovely spring day Peace To all! :vs_cool:


youre a bad man tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Martini's for me and my gal.
Summer is around the corner!
Thank you JESUS for this blessing AMEN!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy SUNDAY GOD"S DAY.
And a beauty it is.
May GOD Bless You and yours!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> No 4. Never had no 5. Let me know what you think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, ok. Couldn't tell since they are the same rg, just different lengths. 
Love the no.4 and have enjoyed very many. 
Curious about the no.5 and will try one fairly soon after they rest and acclimate a bit. 
Will let you know how they are.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Martini's for me and my gal.
> 
> Summer is around the corner!
> 
> Thank you JESUS for this blessing AMEN!:vs_cool:


Prado or La Fuerza?
Big fan of both. 
Wish I could find a vendor that sold the Prado as singles. Have only smoked one i got in a blind fiver trade. 
Smoke a fair number of La Fuerzas though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Prado or La Fuerza?
> Big fan of both.
> Wish I could find a vendor that sold the Prado as singles. Have only smoked one i got in a blind fiver trade.
> Smoke a fair number of La Fuerzas though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


LA PUNTA!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Making some Vitamin D HDM Double Corona for company peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> LA PUNTA!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


Ah, ok. 
I have only had a few La Puntas but definitely enjoyed them. Kinda hard to find as singles unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Yesterday was a 2014 QDO Imperiales paired with friends, family,drinks and sunshine. Made for a great afternoon


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## TX Cigar

Trinidad with a pour of Jim Beam Double Oak.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another lovely spring day in the Northeast.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS! :vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## protekk

Got a 2015 Trinidad colonialism in yesterday afternoon on a beautiful NY day. Perfect construction and draw with hints of cedar nuts and dark chocolate. Great cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Missy hanging with the Homeboys :vs_laugh:


----------



## talisker10

Connie B


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Hoyo De Monterey and a pour of monkey shoulder scotch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
There is a montie #2 in there somewhere :vs_laugh:
May GOD be with you peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Jrfoxx2

From yesterday:
RyJ Epicure no.1 
Very tasty and great consistently great draw,burn and construction. 
Love all of the Epicure line

Jose L. Piedra Petit Cazadores 
Very tasty little smoke for being so cheap.
I have enjoyed all the JLP'S I have had. Very good for a bargain marca
Sorry for no pics, upload keeps failing. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Got a 2015 Trinidad colonialism in yesterday afternoon on a beautiful NY day. Perfect construction and draw with hints of cedar nuts and dark chocolate. Great cigar.


Nice.
Just got a couple in the other day. 
I really liked them when I had them for the first time a month or 2 ago. 
Haven't had a Trinidad that wasn't very good in every regard

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Olecharlie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never been able to try a La Gloria Cubana. 
They are hard to find as singles and are always out of stock. 
Its about the only marca I haven't tried

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Top of the morning gents.
> There is a montie #2 in there somewhere :vs_laugh:
> May GOD be with you peace to all!:vs_cool:


Nice. The Monte no.2 is one of my all time favorites always have some in my stash

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Cedros Deluxe No.2 
Very tasty. Really like the Cedros. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDM Petite Robusto while upgrading the carb and charging system on the Trans-Am.:vs_cool:


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Custom roll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another HDM P R ROTT!
I gotta stop fartzing around and get it done.
Just so nice out i am making it last.:vs_laugh:


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

My first time posting in this side, first cc purchase also! Had to fire one up ROTT for science. I can see that the rabbit hole just got a lot deeper...


----------



## Hickorynut

Any day is a good day to Parti!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

#3...............


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Regalias 
My first one. Very tasty. Had a unique flavor. A little pricier than the average Petit Coronas, probably because of the fancy tin, but it is nice and would make a good pocket case for your pc's, or like i did, a nice display item to go with my other display items 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

🤣
At the shop breakfast of Champions


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Escape just got a whole new braking system.
Now she is good for another 250,000 miles.
So glad my 2nd wife did not get it in the divorce. 
Judge said she could have it if she made the payments.








Best damn truck I have ever owned!


----------



## CgarDann

Great view amazing bourbon. What a night



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

1792 small batch bourbon.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Diplomatico No.2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Great view amazing bourbon. What a night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy it bro you deserve it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another early day at the shop!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just picked this up at the auction.
2019 Ford Escape turbo charged.
50,000 miles just out of warranty.
Just fixed the brakes they now are upgraded.
Drilled slotted rotors new calipers.
Carbon fiber ceramic pads.
It has a turbo lag issue I have already ordered a high performance one with intercooler.
This will be my daily driver.
The other escape is a back up time the old gal got a break.
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 305118
> 
> Peace to all!
> GOD BLESS!


Did you get that plate from OJ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> Did you get that plate from OJ?


----------



## protekk

Rangers hockey with a 2011 VR Unicos. Paired with sloop juice bomb


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In the 70's Thank GOD spring is







here!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> In the 70's Thank GOD spring is
> View attachment 305132
> here!


You aren’t any closer to the equator than I am
How come it’s 50 here? LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

From a few days ago, still getting used to working again.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Little HUHC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You aren’t any closer to the equator than I am
> How come it’s 50 here? LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know bro i have not a clue !
All i can say is maybe the jet stream!
It hit 79 at the shop today!
All is well!
I hope it warms up for you soon.
Stay safe much love.
GOD bless best regards Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sir Winston and a cup of joe.
After a great meal!
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## protekk

Had a 2017 QDO 54 yesterday with Sloops juice bomb. I know there are mixed feelings about these but the ones I have had have been pretty good. One drawback is an uneven burn on this but the flavors were excellent.


----------



## Dual-500

Last night's project:

La Gloria Cubana - Unifree RE Turquia 2018

First time experience, sent a couple to a buddy out in California. He called me when he got home from work and we did a "synchronized ignition" event and stayed on speaker phone for a little over an hour. How are they? At $36 a stick for a 10 box they are definitely an experience. Dave and I give a 2x thumbs up. Not something I'll smoke often, a special occasion smoke.

What's it taste like? Full, rich, very smooth and consistent flavor start to finish. No harshness all the way to the nub. We both had the same reaction to it. Probably the best cigar I've ever smoked hands down. Dave and I both agree the flavor is hard to define beyond really balanced and very smooth, nothing in particular jumps out front. Just a very good smoke.

I ordered these on a whim, a WTF moment and glad I did.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegueros Centrofinos 
Up until this one I have enjoyed all the Centrofinos and Tapados I have smoked. 

They were never great Cigars, but were pretty good for the price. 

This one just had very little flavor other than mild tobacco and some bitterness, and made my mouth feel dry.

Not sure if it was a dud, or i got too spoiled with the great Cigars I smoked all month in honor of my birthday. 

Will see how the next one goes before dropping them from my bookmarks









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

amazing Serie D no 4. EML JUL 15











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BPC


----------



## bpegler

Bolivar Libertador LCDH


----------



## Perfecto Dave

short on time.............👀


----------



## Bird-Dog

Partagas Capitols. I let 'em rest for 5-mos without touching them. Decided tonight's the night!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> short on time.............👀
> View attachment 305200


Mine should land tomorrow can't wait!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed to Brooklyn gonna meet some friends for Brunch!
Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

What did you think of it?
Bought a tin several months ago and wasn't impressed with the 2 i have smoked so far, especially for the high price compared to most petit Coronas 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> What did you think of it?
> Bought a tin several months ago and wasn't impressed with the 2 i have smoked so far, especially for the high price compared to most petit Coronas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I saw tin in your question I assume you are speaking of the Capitols.
I have had quite a few gifted from friends and such.
Everyone says they are not worth the price of admission.
I must Concur not to mention the ridiculous price tag for a Petite Corona.
I will take a Bolivar Petite Corona over a Capitols any day of the week.
And I can buy twice as many for the same loot.
And this comes from your resident Party Whore.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Open Master 
Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction. 
Honestly don't see why the Open line is so universally disliked. I have enjoyed a number of the Masters and Regattas and they have been consistently good smokes in every regard. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another HDM on this rainy Sunday.
GOD'S Day 
Peace to all!


----------



## bearinvt

No pic but I had a BPC with my son this afternoon. It's the first smoke we've had together since last summer.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A 2015 Fundy paired with Flagship Irish Coffee stout yesterday while watching the Rangers.


----------



## Dual-500

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I saw tin in your question I assume you are speaking of the Capitols.
> I have had quite a few gifted from friends and such.
> Everyone says they are not worth the price of admission.
> I must Concur not to mention the ridiculous price tag for a Petite Corona.
> I will take a Bolivar Petite Corona over a Capitols any day of the week.
> And I can buy twice as many for the same loot.
> And this comes from your resident Party Whore.


Leave any of the Bolivar's - Petit Corona's, Royal Corona's or Belicos Finos in the box for 2-4 years and wowsah!!! Have 1/2 box left on some Belicos Finos that arrived Oct 2016 and smoked one a few weeks ago - man they are nice. Just got a box of Royal Corona's for seasoning. I put them in the cooler inside a zip lock bag with it's own 65% Boveda pack and let the magic happen.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Sorry, apparently hit reply instead of quote.
I was referring to the Capitols. 
Just not worth the money to me. Not a bad smoke though.
Recently bought a tin of Regalias and the ones I have smoked were great, better than the Capitols, but still on the fence with them due to the cost also.
The tin is very nice as a display peice though, lol


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short on the way back from Poughkeepsie.


----------



## haegejc

Repaired Partagas Mille Fleurs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Short on this Manic Monday.
Peace to all
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and Johnny Walker Red


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Mark in wi

First stick in a long time. Had this one in Florida during this







spring break last week.


----------



## haegejc

18 RyJ Cazadores











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Short!
Peace to all!


----------



## protekk

Had a sublime 2010 LGC MDO No 4 today after some house chores. Perfect construction and draw this one is always a winner. Paired with sloop brewing pixie dust. I’ll post up my ranger game smoke later tonight


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Gonna get some rain next few days.
Should be clear for Easter!


----------



## protekk

As promised my cigar for last nights ranger game was a 2016 Partagas 898 a top 3 cigar for me and this one did not disappoint. Paired with a Grimm oom pah IPA and a Rangers win


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And the beat goes on Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Vigia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coloring Easter eggs with my nieces and Nephews and Son.
Getting ready for the big day.
CORO on Deck.
HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!
GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haegejc

First up Monte #4, followed by a Parti Short. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cazadores


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Punch Punch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Bolivar and Johnny Walker Red.
View attachment 305335


----------



## TX Cigar

And now at the campsite with some makers mark.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still a bit cloudy here.
On this Good Friday.
Remember no Meat.
Stay safe GOD BLESS.
All the best Tony


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Prado


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Upmann No.2 
My first one of these 
Great smoke in every regard, even price, for such a large vitola 
Will definitely be keeping these in my stash









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Reyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Punch Punch











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Partagas Maduro #1 Great cigar @mrolland5500











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Trinidad Coloniales 
Just recently discovered these as I just found them available as singles a few weeks ago. 
Great taste, and perfect draw, burn and construction on all of them so far. 
Will definitely be keeping a few on hand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Vigia











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Sig I


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Royal Corona 
Excellent as always, although I like the BBF a little better. 
Would love to try out more from the marca, but just not a lot available as singles









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Catching up I hope you all had a blessed Easter Sunday!
JL # 2 and a killer hangover!
Its all good had a really blessed holiday!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## protekk

Easter Sunday smokes. First up a 2006 SCDLH La Punta courtesy of a fine BOTL. damn good smoke mild and smooth buttery feel to it. Real subtle flavor of a nicely aged Havana. Second was a 2014 PSD4. Another great smoke. Full flavored I love these at 5+ years. Paired with 2018 KBS


----------



## Rondo

Happy Birthday, Greenie.


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Tuesday Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Exhibicion No.4 
Excellent in every way as usual. 
Probably my favorite RyJ, tied with the Belicosos









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Monti #4 this morning











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spring is here and the Basil is happy.
I only planted them a month ago.
From seeds.
Gonna be a bumper crop.
Time to kick back.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## protekk

Rangers hockey and a 2017 Alex lonsdale custom roll. Glad I kept some of these on hand as you can’t find them now and they are damned good


----------



## CgarDann

Last smoke of this vacation in Miami 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Last smoke of this vacation in Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you enjoyed it Peace Bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Siglo II 
The Robustos are my favorite Cohiba, but the Siglo II is much more affordable and always taste excellent and have excellent burn,draw and construction









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDMPR While making vitamin D in my Birthday suit!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Regios


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Cimarron:


----------



## bearinvt

My first 46. It’s good.


----------



## TX Cigar

So very good but hard to stay lit. Am I doing something wrong? Boveda 69.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TX Cigar said:


> So very good but hard to stay lit. Am I doing something wrong? Boveda 69.
> View attachment 305586


You’ll probably want to keep CCs in the low 60s
Also keep in mind that sometimes even properly stored CCs aren’t going to burn well
Nature of the beast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TX Cigar said:


> So very good but hard to stay lit. Am I doing something wrong? Boveda 69.
> View attachment 305586


Try High 50's low 60's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F Sir Winston and all the trimmings.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI 2012 for breakfast. These were only about $16 a stick when I bought them.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Cedros De Luxe No.2
I prefer the LCDH Cedros Deluxe due to its 50rg, but just too expensive, especially when the no.2 and no.3 are just as good really. 
Very tasty as usual, and great burn,draw and construction.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Aniversario


----------



## haegejc

bpegler said:


> Montecristo 80 Aniversario


Great to see your coastal / cigar pics again!!! 
Where are you this time? Mexico. The wife is looking at Cabo now that we have had our vaccinations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

haegejc said:


> Great to see your coastal / cigar pics again!!!
> Where are you this time? Mexico. The wife is looking at Cabo now that we have had our vaccinations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We’re in Cancún. My wife and I both had our second vaccination a few weeks ago. So we’re comfortable with air travel now. We take prudent precautions, and carefully follow the Covid-19 laws here in Mexico which are more restrictive than in our home state. We’re their guests.

It’s brilliantly sunny and warm, and everyone is really very welcoming. Plus there’s a LCdH within walking distance. Nothing better than walking into a store with a large selection of Havanas, even if the prices are high. Plus the culture here is so much more welcoming to cigar smoking. 

We still have to get tested within 72 hours before returning to the US, but the hotel set that up for us on site.


----------



## protekk

A 2016 SP Belicosos while watching the Rangers beat the Isles. Great game and the smoke was fantastic. Great construction and that typical SP saltiness from the wrapper. Rich flavor and medium strength. These are winners.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Supremo EL 2019 for breakfast


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Juan Lopez Selection No.1
Tasty as always. Did have an uneven burn inspite of correction attempts, but not bad enough to be an issue. Perfect draw though









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Trinidad Fundadores BSM NOV 19











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Stunning spring afternoon










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Sig 2 Saturday


----------



## Westside Threat

Wrong board!

Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

With a little Rebecca Creek. Thanks for the info on RH for the cubans. Still learning.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy SUNDAY GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Dantes EL 16 for breakfast on this beautiful Sunday morning


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Epicure Especial 
My favorite of the Epicures. 
Always very tasty and constantly great burn,draw and construction.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains are rolling in as we speak.
It was a hell of a run though.
Peace to all!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

17 LGC Exclusivo Espana #5


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Gran Reserva cosecha 2005. One of the few super premium cigars that rises to the hype, imho. Dark velvety chocolate.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Gran Reserva cosecha 2005. One of the few super premium cigars that rises to the hype, imho. Dark velvety chocolate.


I am Jealous as usual lol. And not ashamed to admit it. Great freakin Cigar / View / Damn you know how to live.
Enjoy it bro! Your a class act! GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What could I, what could anyone post here.
That could be better than Bob's view right now.
Here I sit in the office waiting on the Fed- Ex man.
You all have a blessed day.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Puritos 
Pretty tasty and flavorful for a little 29rg quick smoke, and cheap too.
Definitely worth keeping some around in my stash









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Esmeralda for breakfast


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am Jealous as usual lol. And not ashamed to admit it. Great freakin Cigar / View / Damn you know how to live.
> Enjoy it bro! Your a class act! GOD BLESS!


Tony, it’s so nice to be really traveling again. Wish you were here my friend!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Fonseca Cosacos 
Very tasty as usual and always have a good burn,draw and construction. 
Very nice smoke for the relatively cheap price 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Tony, it’s so nice to be really traveling again. Wish you were here my friend!


I wish i was there as well! Peace Bro!


----------



## bpegler

Juanita custom Elefantes Maximo. 9” monster for tonight


----------



## haegejc

Cheap and cheerful. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Supremo EL 19


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Open Regata 
Very tasty and great burn,draw and construction. 
Have really enjoyed the Open line vitolas I have had.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

ULA OCT 14











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rough Day time to kick back peace to all!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda


----------



## Gumby-cr




----------



## TX Cigar

Bolivar


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI with a wonky burn from the breeze


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Regalias 
Great burn,draw and construction again, but this one had some bitterness throughout, whereas the last one didn't. 

Just not convinced these are worth the price for a pc due to the fancy tin. 

They are on my potential chopping block depending on how the other 3 do









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another great day peace to all!


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another great day peace to all!
> 
> 
> View attachment 305739


That crop looks amazing. Did you ever try making pesto sauce ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> That crop looks amazing. Did you ever try making pesto sauce ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dan the Man!
As a matter of fact it is one of our favorite summertime dishes!
Its gonna be a good year for the garden I can tell already.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rainy day peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Puritos 
Pretty mild, but had a decent taste. 
Bought these with my last order to test out along with the Montecristo Puritos and Partagas Chicos. Figured I couldn't go wrong for the price. 
The Montecristo was much more flavorful and enjoyable. 
Unless the rest of the box is better, I'll be skipping the RyJ next time









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Tacos EL 16


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

HUHC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> HUHC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back on the crack eh?


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Aniversario:


----------



## Hickorynut

Ooops! This doesn't belong here


----------



## TX Cigar

Lurking on this side again. With a pour of scotch.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Chicos 
Pretty flavorful and good smoke volume for such a little cigar.
Certainly nothing great, but for the price its a nice, quick smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Topes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Gigantes
Courtesy of Jack in the CC pass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

2011 Cohiba Behike 56


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!

Fartzing around at the shop.

Peace to all!


----------



## protekk

2007 Diplomaticos No. 4 last night. I think everyone knows how I feel about these. Great construction and perfect draw. Smoke is medium strength with great flavor.


----------



## CgarDann

PL Montecarlos TOS OCT 16











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2
Tasty as always and very consistent, good draw,burn and construction.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpokebill

yesterday's smoke. Punch Punch from a purchase in February box code TUE NOV 20. It was very pleasant smoke. Construction was perfect. I'm going to go through that box slowly.


----------



## ebnash

It's probably been a year since I smoked a cigar, so I wanted make sure it was going to be one that was sure to deliver.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> It's probably been a year since I smoked a cigar, so I wanted make sure it was going to be one that was sure to deliver.
> View attachment 305831


CRACKHEAD!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LIFE IS GOOD!
THANK GOD!
PEACE TO ALL!


----------



## Rondo

Found half a box of crackies from ‘14 hiding in the cooler. 















Maaa. Meatloaf!!!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Very tasty little smokes, but just a little to small for my liking. 
I still pick up a tin occasionally anyway 
I like to keep some quicker little smokes on hand for in case i get a craving for a second Cigar in the afternoon 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Might as well join the party.
Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## protekk

My baby girl turned 10 today. That means a Partagas 898 from her birthday box. LEM April 2011 before the family gets here to celebrate


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Short Churchill
Very tasty as always and great burn,draw and construction. 
Just recently discovered these and have really been enjoying them. They are just outstanding in every way. 
Definitely plan to keep some on hand at all times 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

protekk said:


> My baby girl turned 10 today. That means a Partagas 898 from her birthday box. LEM April 2011 before the family gets here to celebrate
> 
> View attachment 305871


Congrats on the bday 

Recent production QDO 50











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

protekk said:


> My baby girl turned 10 today. That means a Partagas 898 from her birthday box. LEM April 2011 before the family gets here to celebrate
> 
> View attachment 305871


Tell the kiddo happy birthday.. I want the bottom left corner piece of cake.. most icing, least spittle from the candle extinguishing.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Round 2 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> My baby girl turned 10 today. That means a Partagas 898 from her birthday box. LEM April 2011 before the family gets here to celebrate
> 
> View attachment 305871


🍭

Happy Birthday Little Princess!


----------



## Bigjohn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat

Seem to forget how much I enjoy Punch










Sent from the Westside


----------



## TX Cigar

After a big ribeye on the grill.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just another Manic Monday Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Nice, just got my first few QDO 50's to try after much searching and watching as everywhere I could find that had them as singles was always out of stock, but i finally caught some briefly in stock and picked some up since they seem quite popular. 
Very excited to try one after they have rested and acclimated for a while 

Weird, I quoted a post to respond to but the quoted post doesn't show up after multiple attempts. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!


----------



## BobP

J.O.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents. Double rainbow outside after an April shower. Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Coronations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Ranger- islander game and a 2019 JL No. 1. The smoke was well constructed with a great draw and while young and a bit rough around the edges shows great potential. I’ll dig into this box again in a few months


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY HUMP DAY!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Really want to try one of these as I'm a big HdM fan, but the one place I have found them as singles has some red flags about it so I'm leery of ordering 

Referring to the HdM Coronations. 
For some reason the quote button doesn't actually include the quote lately...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Really want to try one of these as I'm a big HdM fan, but the one place I have found them as singles has some red flags about it so I'm leery of ordering
> 
> Referring to the HdM Coronations.
> For some reason the quote button doesn't actually include the quote lately...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good smoke
Mine only needed about three months before they were smoking well
ATs are less than $5 a stick when they’re on sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Media Luna


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Dont know why the message I'm quoting doesn't appear lately. Very annoying. 

How did you like the Media luna?
Have been on my list to try for a while now and just found a place selling singles, so will be ordering a couple next month 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Dont know why the message I'm quoting doesn't appear lately. Very annoying.
> 
> How did you like the Media luna?
> Have been on my list to try for a while now and just found a place selling singles, so will be ordering a couple next month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They need a long time to develop their flavor
They aren’t going to smoke well ROTT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Culebras 
Have always shied away from these as they are just so odd, but was recently gifted one and loved it. 
Great taste and good draw and burn every time









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Hoyo Du Depute LAS MAY 14











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

These little Coronas can never have just 1











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Good to know, thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cazadores











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Rangers hockey and a 2010 Bolivar CE with some lagunitas willetized. Bold flavors perfect construction and just a great cigar.


----------



## Olecharlie

After morning prayers and coffee with the wife time for a good cc. And more IBCC. @mrolland5500 thanks brother for another fine cc





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Nice.
Just recently got my first ever regional editions of anything. 
Got a few Sancho Panza Gran Quixote Belux and the Diplomaticos el Diputado Belux.
Can't wait to try them, but still letting them rest and acclimate so have to be patient 
The Sancho Panza seems to get nothing but very high praises everywhere I have seen them mentioned 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

Olecharlie said:


> After morning prayers and coffee with the wife time for a good cc. And more IBCC. @mrolland5500 thanks brother for another fine cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime my brother enjoy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Monte #4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Scotch and this. Very good.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Smoke a lot of the no.3 and no.4.
Big Montecristo fan, probably smoke more of them than anything. 
Excellent smokes and very reasonably priced 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Got a double in yesterday. First was a RA Club Allones LE 2015. I don’t remember liking these but this one was good. Strong and rich with lots of nut and coffee notes. Paired with a Grimm IPA.









Then A 2015 QDO Coronas which was a calm a subtle smoke. Total opposite of the RA.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Olecharlie said:


> After morning prayers and coffee with the wife time for a good cc. And more IBCC. @mrolland5500 thanks brother for another fine cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of the Asia Releases have been spectacular IMHO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After a great weekend of celebration.
With friends and family.
This really hit the spot.
Happy Sunday God's Day.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Belvederes 
Dont really ever see these mentioned. 
It was a nice tasty smoke with great draw,burn and construction. 
Not a bad price either 
Would definitely buy again









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I have only had the Open Master and Open Regatas but really enjoyed them. 
Don't see them mentioned much 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank you JESUS for this blessing!
Life is beautiful!
GOD BLESS US ALL!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas De Luxe tubo
My first of this particular vitola. 
Very tasty and excellent draw,burn and construction. Did initially have a bad plug, but a couple runs with my modus took care of it just fine









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got the parts for the 1965 Cadillac convertible.
Top was real slow to go up.
This should remedy the problem.
New pump hoses and cylinders.
A lot of fabrication nice seegar while I am reading.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With some Knob Creek.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Night cap


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace to all!


----------



## Aimless1

Tatuaje Nobles VI


----------



## haegejc

Mag 46











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

2


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Mille Fleurs 
Always tasty and with consistently good burn,draw and construction.
Hard to beat for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Pulled the 65 out of storage time to get crackin.
After I finish this of course.
I am gonna be driving her all summer long.
Peace to all GOD BLESS!


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thunder storms rolling in .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
May GOD Bless!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed to Brooklyn for the weekend big celebration.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

JL 1


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Nice. Really like the Juan Lopez no.1 and no.2's 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Jose L Piedra Conservss
Actually had these marked for probable deletion from my bookmarks of smokes I have liked. 
Not sure why after smoking this one.
Pretty good for such a low price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Jose L Piedra Conservss
> Actually had these marked for probable deletion from my bookmarks of smokes I have liked.
> Not sure why after smoking this one.
> Pretty good for such a low price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you like the JLPs , try the Quints. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Nice. Really like the Juan Lopez no.1 and no.2's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I try to keep a cab of each within my reach at all times!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Nice salt and pepper ash on this one.


----------



## protekk

Trinidad La Trova got the call last night after a long week. Paired with a lot of Goose Island brasserie noire from 2018


----------



## Jrfoxx2

UBC03 said:


> If you like the JLPs , try the Quints.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I have had a fair number of the Favoritos and Tubulares and really enjoyed them. Quintero is definitely on my list of good budget smokes. The taste, consistency and overall quality for the price is hard to beat 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Trinidad La Trova got the call last night after a long week. Paired with a lot of Goose Island brasserie noire from 2018
> 
> View attachment 306276


How are the La Trovas?
Are the really worth the extremely high cost?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Mornin’ y’all.

La Gloria Cubana Serie D Exclusivo España from 2018. It has a rather enjoyable flavor profile, but I think the wrapper is a new space-age leaf designed specifically not to burn.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> Mornin’ y’all.
> 
> La Gloria Cubana Serie D Exclusivo España from 2018. It has a rather enjoyable flavor profile, but I think the wrapper is a new space-age leaf designed specifically not to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have had a few of those.
They reminded me of the Cuban Cigars of the 90's.
With the flame proof wrappers lol.
Great tasting stick though.
A real gem and scarce hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Wheels Up said:


> Mornin’ y’all.
> 
> La Gloria Cubana Serie D Exclusivo España from 2018. It has a rather enjoyable flavor profile, but I think the wrapper is a new space-age leaf designed specifically not to burn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol

LGC is one of the few marcas I have never been able to try as I can never find them in singles and in stock. Even the boxes always seem to be out of stock everywhere I look

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Lol
> 
> LGC is one of the few marcas I have never been able to try as I can never find them in singles and in stock. Even the boxes always seem to be out of stock everywhere I look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They aren’t being produced except for regionals
Even MDO’s are no longer being made


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Lol
> 
> LGC is one of the few marcas I have never been able to try as I can never find them in singles and in stock. Even the boxes always seem to be out of stock everywhere I look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This one was courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost. I may have tried an LGC before this, but I don’t recall it.

I thoroughly enjoyed it, even if the wrapper burn was a bit fretful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Aniversario on a beautiful spring afternoon


----------



## Jrfoxx2

SLR Regios 
A favorite. Always very tasty and consistently good construction, burn and draw









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Oops, double post somehow


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They aren’t being produced except for regionals
> Even MDO’s are no longer being made
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, didn't know that. Thanks.
Thought just the mdo's had been discontinued, not the entire regular production line.
Definitely explains why I can never find any LGC'S anywhere 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> This one was courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost. I may have tried an LGC before this, but I don’t recall it.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it, even if the wrapper burn was a bit fretful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That might be the one I dropped in the potassium chloride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## CgarDann

From yesterday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How are the La Trovas?
> Are the really worth the extremely high cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like them. Its a monster cigar for me 6.5x52. Well made with a beautiful wrapper and solid construction. Lots of earthy richness medium-medium strong in strength. You need some time to smoke it too. I am a fairly fast smoker and it lasted almost 1.75 hours. That said I prefer the Fundy's over these. They are my favorite of the Trinidad marca


----------



## haegejc

17 Trinidad Coloniales











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

dont know what I am posting 🙃🙃


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Le Hoyo Du Maire '01
Very tasty and with a little bite to it.
Nice 30 minute smoke. Great burn,draw and construction









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

RASS









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Bolivar with some Crown before bed.


----------



## BobP

Cazadore. Found it very enjoyable.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Capitols 
Pretty tasty and consistently good construction, burn and draw. 
Just a little pricier than the average pc because of the fancy tin.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Yesterday with little brother for the Isles - rangers game. An MUR 2013 RASS. I sold a bunch of this cab off and after this one I am feeling a bit of regret. This one was Just a great smoke. 








Then a 2014 upmann no. 2 which was “meh.” Overall a wonderful NY afternoon.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Yesterday with little brother for the Isles - rangers game. An MUR 2013 RASS. I sold a bunch of this cab off and after this one I am feeling a bit of regret. This one was Just a great smoke.
> View attachment 306325
> 
> Then a 2014 upmann no. 2 which was “meh.” Overall a wonderful NY afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 306326


I have a 2014 and a 2016 RASS i can't wait to try. Have smoked many 2019 and 2020's, so very curious how they age

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

An amazing Bolivar Gigantes ESO JUN 14











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuaba Tradicionales 
Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction. 
This is the first of the Divinos or Tradicionales that hasn't been rolled very tight, so i was actually able to get good smoke volume and plenty of taste. 
Still plan on sticking to the larger Exclusivos though as I have had much better luck with them in the past.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sig II











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

2011 Montecristo No.3 
My first aged Montecristo 
Have loved the fresh ones I have been smoking but this one was just excellent. 
Great taste and great burn,draw and construction as usual. 
Definitely glad I have 4 more left.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And there is a dimple.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Jrfoxx2

2015 Partagas Aristocrats 
From a generously gifted box of these. 
Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction. 
Has a unique flavor I can't put my finger on that the younger ones don't have









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Lurking on this side.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

To Victimless Crimes LOL!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Punch-Punch.
Very tasty as always and consistently good burn,draw and construction. 
A solid smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another fine Dimple Partagas short on this rainy day.

These are rolled so well.
I don't even clip them.
I bite the end off or poke em with a pocket knife.
Like my partner Frank used to do.
R.I.P Frankie I miss you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
At the shop.
Time to make the donuts LOL!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short while working on the 1965 Cadillac .
New Power Top Pump Lines Hydraulic Cylinders.
Finished up with a N/C but i am posting that elsewhere!


----------



## protekk

Last night was A 2015 Diplomaticos Exelencia courtesy of a fine BOTL. Mixed reviews on these but this one was excellent. Thanks bud! Paired with front porch brewing a weighing me down!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Gonna go to Poughkeepsie and pick -up my girl.
Me and the 65 today..
Boy is Christine pissed at me.
Peace to all GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Serie P No.2 
Haven't had all that many, but so far have been consistently excellent in every regard









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F!
> Gonna go to Poughkeepsie and pick -up my girl.
> Me and the 65 today..
> Boy is Christine pissed at me.
> Peace to all GOD BLESS!
> View attachment 306496


Nice fleet! I’ll bet that car loves the throughway!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> Nice fleet! I’ll bet that car loves the throughway!


Like Aretha Franklin says.
Traffic moving way too slow.
Drop the pedal and go!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Romeo Allones

Had this little Hoyo. Packed a bit more punch than it's bigger brothers rather surprisingly.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PEACE TO ALL!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll.
Thank You Jimbo!
Happy SUNDAY!
GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda


Have a couple of the Dumas resting right now. Can't wait to try one.
Pricey, but seem to get excellent reviews otherwise 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Hoyo Du depute from 2014 before guests arrive for Mother’s Day gathering 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

#4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Jrfoxx2

SCdlH La Fuerza 
Extremely tasty as usual and perfect draw,burn and construction. 
Has definitely become one of my favorite smokes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning .
Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Trinidad Coloniales 
Extremely tasty as usual and perfect draw,burn and construction. 
These have been consistently good in every regard. Apparently 2019 was a good year for these.
Have become on of my favorites, and something I plan to always have on hand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Waiting on parts for the 65.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Unicos


----------



## TX Cigar

Bolivar with a pour of scotch.


----------



## protekk

2015 Diplomaticos No. 2 last night while watching some hockey. Perfect construction and draw. Medium strength and just an all around great smoke. I regret selling off a bunch of these


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 306685
> 
> Unicos


How did you like it?
Just bought my first ones about a month ago and have been waiting for them to rest and acclimate so i haven't tried one yet. 
Probably will when I stock my tray with my 31 smokes for the month 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> 2015 Diplomaticos No. 2 last night while watching some hockey. Perfect construction and draw. Medium strength and just an all around great smoke. I regret selling off a bunch of these
> 
> View attachment 306701


I've only had a couple but did enjoy them quite a bit. I can see where some age would take the edge off of them some and be nicer though.

Yeah, that's why I never sell anything unless its something I really didn't like. I know I would regret it. Plus I usually only have 2 or 3 of anything on hand.

I'm always happy trading though. That way I get to try more new smokes and don't lower my Cigars on hand 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.2
One of my top favorites of all time. 
Always great taste, construction, burn and draw. 
Something I always have in my stash









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How did you like it?
> Just bought my first ones about a month ago and have been waiting for them to rest and acclimate so i haven't tried one yet.
> Probably will when I stock my tray with my 31 smokes for the month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are just smokable at this point
These will need quite a bit of time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> They are just smokable at this point
> These will need quite a bit of time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know since I only have a couple, and they aren't exactly cheap 

Unsure of box date as the vendor didn't provide them like they said they would if I requested it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Missy going for a ride.


----------



## CgarDann

PUNCH PUNCH - SUP ENE 21. One of the best Cubans I had with almost no age on it. Curious to try the others from 21 to see how they compare











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and Famous Grouse


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones

Edmundo and a sip after a hike


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
And may GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> PUNCH PUNCH - SUP ENE 21. One of the best Cubans I had with almost no age on it. Curious to try the others from 21 to see how they compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the 2019 and 2020 ones I have had have been excellent rott

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer

Still one of my favorite smokes. Prob the schwartz in me!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Kopuffer said:


> Still one of my favorite smokes. Prob the schwartz in me!
> View attachment 306742


Which one is that?
Looks longer than any of the Quinteros I have had (tubulares and Favoritos)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which one is that?
> Looks longer than any of the Quinteros I have had (tubulares and Favoritos)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's the Panetela. Which is actually the only roll I've tried form Quinteros.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Kopuffer said:


> It's the Panetela. Which is actually the only roll I've tried form Quinteros.


How was it?
Actually just picked up a couple last month to try out. 
Haven't had one yet as I like to give everything a month to rest and acclimate 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer

Jrfoxx2 said:


> How was it?
> Actually just picked up a couple last month to try out.
> Haven't had one yet as I like to give everything a month to rest and acclimate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It really is one of my favorite smokes. I bought a few boxes and noticed the longer they sat the better they got. Which are common words of wisdom on these forums. When I got them some were very hard to the touch and didn't smoke well, one year later they really are in my top 10 at the moment.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Kopuffer said:


> It really is one of my favorite smokes. I bought a few boxes and noticed the longer they sat the better they got. Which are common words of wisdom on these forums. When I got them some were very hard to the touch and didn't smoke well, one year later they really are in my top 10 at the moment.


Good to know. 
Thanks for the info. 
Will probably try one next month and see how i like it and if I'm dissatisfied, I'll put the other one in my aging tupperdoor 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Double Edmundo 
Very tasty as always and consistently good burn,draw and construction and a nice long smoke time









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi

The kid finished high school yesterday, thought I'd have this to celebrate. The graduation ceremony is in a couple weeks and I'm sure I'll find something else for that day.


----------



## protekk

2017 HDM Elegantes. I love the size and the figurado shape but these cigars just don’t do anything for me. They are not bad just “meh”. Not the biggest HDM fan in general but love the Epi no. 1 and the DC but after that there is not much of this marca that is for me.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> 2017 HDM Elegantes. I love the size and the figurado shape but these cigars just don’t do anything for me. They are not bad just “meh”. Not the biggest HDM fan in general but love the Epi no. 1 and the DC but after that there is not much of this marca that is for me.
> View attachment 306770


Nice. Just got my first one of these to try as a bonus gift from a private purchase on another forum. 
Looking forward to it as I haven't tried many of the LCdH's.

Mine is a 2019 so hopefully it doesn't need more aging to be good 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After some brush resto.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Serie E No.2 
Awesome in every way as always. 
No idea why I so rarely buy these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

BBF tonight. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday!
GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Siglo II 
Has quickly become my favorite of the few Cohibas I smoke. 
Excellent taste and burn, draw and construction every time 
Also one of the more affordable Cohibas









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoked 3 robustos over the weekend but no opportunity to photograpsh them: Monte Petit Edmundo, ERDM Choix Supreme and CoRo. Choix Supreme might have been best but all were good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Smoked 3 robustos over the weekend but no opportunity to photograpsh them: Monte Petit Edmundo, ERDM Choix Supreme and CoRo. Choix Supreme might have been best but all were good.


Anybody ever tell you you look like that guy from the Pipe Forum!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wheels Up

A beautiful afternoon pairs well with a Trinidad.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anybody ever tell you you look like that guy from the Pipe Forum!


LOL! I wish I could spend more time over here but I need outdoor space to partake.


----------



## Rondo

Ingenios LE 2007 as a fire caused by a careless hiker burns uncontrollably on one of the mountains. No roads or water source nearby. All of the fighting has to be done by hand. My gratitude and well wishes to all firefighters, local and distant.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> Smoked 3 robustos over the weekend but no opportunity to photograpsh them: Monte Petit Edmundo, ERDM Choix Supreme and CoRo. Choix Supreme might have been best but all were good.


The choix supreme is definitely an excellent smoke 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RASS 
Great even young. 
Extremely tasty and always great burn,draw and construction. 
Can't wait to try the 2008 and 2016 I was gifted though to see how the age affected them









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Took the 65 out for a short spin.
Still waiting on a water pump.
Partagas short to keep me company.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Took the 65 out for a short spin.
> Still waiting on a water pump.
> Partagas short to keep me company.
> 
> View attachment 306857


Haven't tried one yet, but definitely on my list to buy a few of based on the very good opinions of them on several forums I belong to. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Christine spending some time together.


----------



## TX Cigar

Bolivar and redemption bourbon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
At the shop .
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Open Master 
Excellent yet again. 
Very enjoyable smokes.
This one had a slightly crooked burn, but otherwise excellent in every regard just like the others I have had.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day.
_Hoyo de Monterrey_
Petite Robusto. 
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## protekk

Few things better than playoff hockey with a cold beer and a 2015 VR Unicos.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one was it?
I'm a big fan of the HDM Epicure line

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Few things better than playoff hockey with a cold beer and a 2015 VR Unicos.
> 
> View attachment 306906


Very nice. 
How are they with some age compared to rott?
Just recently got my first few of these, but haven't tried one yet 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Few things better than playoff hockey with a cold beer and a 2015 VR Unicos.
> 
> View attachment 306906


Especially if your team is there!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which one was it?
> I'm a big fan of the HDM Epicure line
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Your joking right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which one was it?
> I'm a big fan of the HDM Epicure line
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Same one i posted you had to go right by it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which one was it?
> I'm a big fan of the HDM Epicure line
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


HDMPR!
_Hoyo de Monterrey_ 
Petite Robusto.


----------



## protekk

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Especially if your team is there!


Unfortunately I am a Ranger fan....but they are currently playing golf. SO for now lets go Islanders (I guess) lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> Unfortunately I am a Ranger fan....but they are currently playing golf. SO for now lets go Islanders (I guess) lol!


I feel your pain my brother!
For i am a die Hard Ranger fan as well!
That being said i always root for the N.Y team!
I wish them the best of luck. And hopefully next year will be ours!
Peace Bro!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegas Robaina Famosos 
Tasty as always and perfect burn,draw and construction









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

protekk said:


> Unfortunately I am a Ranger fan....but they are currently playing golf. SO for now lets go Islanders (I guess) lol!


Same here. Loved when rangers won the cup in 1994. We partied at a Russian restaurant with the key players while they drank vodka straight from the cup



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I feel your pain my brother!
> For i am a die Hard Ranger fan as well!
> That being said i always root for the N.Y team!
> I wish them the best of luck. And hopefully next year will be ours!
> Peace Bro!


Have to root for NY teams Between all the sports besides Yankees the rest of the teams need all the fan support they can get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Coffee and a fine seegar on the deck.
Peace to all.
Nay GOD Bless!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Coffee and a fine seegar on the deck.
> Peace to all.
> Nay GOD Bless!
> 
> View attachment 306937


Which HDM was it?
Hard to tell from pictures of partially smoked ones especially since there are a number of them around the same general size.
Big fan of the Epicure line personally. Smoke a lot of them. Great smokes and very reasonably priced for what you're getting 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Magnum 50
Very tasty as always and perfect draw,burn and construction consistantly. 
Nice long smoke time too. 
Will definitely have to get a few more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which HDM was it?
> Hard to tell from pictures of partially smoked ones especially since there are a number of them around the same general size.
> Big fan of the Epicure line personally. Smoke a lot of them. Great smokes and very reasonably priced for what you're getting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


HDMPR!
_Hoyo de Monterrey_
Petite Robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

As far as I am concerned summer is here!
So is the Weekend!
Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Soberano


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HDMPR!
> _Hoyo de Monterrey_
> Petite Robusto.


Nice. Have a couple of those as well waiting to be smoked. 

Had a couple in nice petit Robusto sampler I bought a couple years ago and they were pretty tasty, and still lasted an hour if I paced myself 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Earlier today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
My buddy James is in from California.
Trying to decide what to take for a ride.
As all the girls need to stretch their legs.
Peace to all!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo Allones said:


>


Love Cohibas, especially the Siglo II and Robustos, but they are just terribly expensive 

The siglo 3 packs aren't too bad so I keep some on hand most of the time but rarely buy a Robusto even though I love them 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Royal Corona 
Very tasty as always and perfect draw,burn and construction. 
An excellent smoke, but the BBF is still my favorite Bolivar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Earlier and now at campsite with Johhny Walker Red.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading down to the city.
I James and a few friends.
Gonna go in style and comfort.
LA PUNTA for the ride.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Heading down to the city.
> I James and a few friends.
> Gonna go in style and comfort.
> LA PUNTA for the ride.
> Peace to all!
> 
> View attachment 307003


I like the La Punta too.
I have enjoyed every SCdLH I have been able to try 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Love Cohibas, especially the Siglo II and Robustos, but they are just terribly expensive
> 
> The siglo 3 packs aren't too bad so I keep some on hand most of the time but rarely buy a Robusto even though I love them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are very pricey in the UK, I had a friend buy me a Robusto as a gift from Selfridges department store and they were charging $55 for one! I usually get mine online but they are still $35.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Romeo Allones said:


> They are very pricey in the UK, I had a friend buy me a Robusto as a gift from Selfridges department store and they were charging $55 for one! I usually get mine online but they are still $35.


Yeah, the UK prices are outrageous. 
In Switzerland and Belgium they are only $28 for a Robusto and $52:for a 3 pack of Siglo II Tubos 

Every UK vendor I have ever looked at is way more expensive than vendors anywhere else 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

RyJ Tacos


----------



## Jrfoxx2

PSD4.
A staple go to smoke for me.
I always enjoy them and always keep some in stock. 
Great smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of famous Grouse scotch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY!
Forget the mask!
GOT JESUS?


----------



## Olecharlie

La Flor De Cano Magicos “Exclusivo Espana”  

Muchísimas gracias señor @mrolland5500




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY!
> Forget the mask!
> GOT JESUS?
> 
> View attachment 307029


Which SCdLH is it?
I can never tell in pictures, especially when some of the length has been smoked away. 

Big fan of every SCdLH I have ever had, they are all very tasty, but you do pay a premium for them compared to most other marcas

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Olecharlie said:


> La Flor De Cano Magicos “Exclusivo Espana”
> 
> Muchísimas gracias señor @mrolland5500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you like it?
I have heard pretty good reviews of them and plan to scrounge up a couple in a private sale one of these days. 

I have a couple of the LFdC Paises Bajos that seemto be a fair bit more obscure with little talk about them, and some of the LGC Espana on the way 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

It was a great morning cigar. The burn was razor sharp, very consistent and a pleasure to smoke. I used to smoke a lot more cc’s. Due to poor quality control, burn issues among other things I only smoke a few. the ones I do smoke are mostly well aged and stored at 60-62RH.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Olecharlie said:


> It was a great morning cigar. The burn was razor sharp, very consistent and a pleasure to smoke. I used to smoke a lot more cc’s. Due to poor quality control, burn issues among other things I only smoke a few. the ones I do smoke are mostly well aged and stored at 60-62RH.


Good to know since I was considering trying to find a couple next month to try 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo 
A favorite of mine. 
Always very tasty and good draw, burn and construction every time.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which SCdLH is it?
> I can never tell in pictures, especially when some of the length has been smoked away.
> 
> Big fan of every SCdLH I have ever had, they are all very tasty, but you do pay a premium for them compared to most other marcas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


LA PUNTA!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> LA PUNTA!


Nice. I've only had a few but really enjoyed them 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another while waiting on my girl.


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another while waiting on my girl.
> 
> View attachment 307045


I was just looking at ordering more of those. Really like them. I last ordered two boxes on 2/19, looks like the pricing has changed since then


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> I was just looking at ordering more of those. Really like them. I last ordered two boxes on 2/19, looks like the pricing has changed since then


Yes like everything else the prices have risen.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And the beat goes on.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Thank You Jimbo!
Black Cherries, Black pepper, Twang last third.
A one trick pony very enjoyable.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> And the beat goes on.
> Peace to all!
> GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 307086


@TonyBrooklyn 

Which Hoyo was it and what did you think?
Can't really identify it just from the picture since there are a fair number of Epicures that are roughly all the same size. 

Just curious as i smoke a lot of the Epicure line and really enjoy them. 

Excellent smokes and not too pricey 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> @TonyBrooklyn
> 
> Which Hoyo was it and what did you think?
> Can't really identify it just from the picture since there are a fair number of Epicures that are roughly all the same size.
> 
> Just curious as i smoke a lot of the Epicure line and really enjoy them.
> 
> Excellent smokes and not too pricey
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Once again a Petite Robusto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy HUMP DAY!
Taking the Eldo to my buddy Ray's.
She needs a little touch up here and there.
Then i will get her new tires mounted.
Get the wire wheels back on peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Once again a Petite Robusto


Nice.

Not a huge fan of the shorter length, but do enjoy them and have a couple in my stash resting and acclimating for a bit still.

Surprisingly to me, they are still an hour long smoke, and they are very tasty. 

A couple years ago I bought the Combinaciones Seleccion Petit Robusto Sampler, which had 2 each of Cohiba, Montecristo, Partagas, RyJ and H. Upmann. 

Very enjoyable Sampler, especially if you are a petite Robusto fan. Nice to get the vitola in marcas that don't have them in regular production. 

Kinda pricey unless you catch it on sale like I did though 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PUNCH_ PUNCH Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Me and Christine watching the Moon.
Couldn't see her last night cloudy thunderstorms rolled through.
But GOD has blessed us with a new day.
Look who's up in the sky.
It is spectacular and bright during the day.
Really is a sight to behold.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'16 RASS 
Always enjoy the RASS recent production I smoke, but one with 5 years of age on it was just great. 
Very tasty and very smooth and a bit more mellow than recent production









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll while making vitamin D.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## CgarDann

Partagas Culebras. I keep wondering how is it that these things have a perfect draw every time but some straight vitolas come plugged 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Siglo I for dessert 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Partagas Culebras. I keep wondering how is it that these things have a perfect draw every time but some straight vitolas come plugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are rolled on the loose side i would imagine.
A fine Seegar for sure.
Thanks for the suggestion gonna grab one now.
Yeah like i need and excuse.
To smoke or drink lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*@CgarDann Heres looking at you kid.
That's what @Humphrey's Ghost would say lol
Peace Bro!








*


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are rolled on the loose side i would imagine.
> A fine Seegar for sure.
> Thanks for the suggestion gonna grab one now.
> Yeah like i need and excuse.
> To smoke or drink lol!


They do smoke a bit loose. But they are great . Actually a question for those in the know - 
What ever the blend they use on these Culebras is awesome. Is there a Partagas with the same blend but in a more standard vitola ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> They do smoke a bit loose. But they are great . Actually a question for those in the know -
> What ever the blend they use on these Culebras is awesome. Is there a Partagas with the same blend but in a more standard vitola ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know me Dan the Man.
I am the resident Party Whore.
These are in a class all by themselves.
Nothing Looks smokes tastes like them IMHO.
Peace my brother!


----------



## TX Cigar

Late night snack


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Partagas Culebras. I keep wondering how is it that these things have a perfect draw every time but some straight vitolas come plugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually shied away from ever trying one exactly for that reason, but was gifted one a few months ago and the burn and draw were perfect. 

I was honestly amazed, and they are extremely tasty and reasonably priced, so I was sad I had been missing out on them. 

Have ordered several more since and never any issues 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegueros Tapados 
Very consistent in every way and pretty tasty for being one of the cheaper cc's









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Last two evenings. First a 2009 SLR Pacificos for the islander game. These are still smoking great. Perfect burn tons of smoke and great flavor medium strength.










last night was a 2012 Partagas Lusi. Smoked great while watching my girls pretend they know how to skateboard lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Doing some errands.
Figure there is nothing else to do.
Rain next couple of days.
Hopefully nice for Memorial Day.
BBQ and friends and Family.
Whatever you are doing.
Stay Safe and may GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

2011 Montecristo No.3 
Extremely tasty and perfect in every regard.
These are my second favorite monte vitola and even recent production is great, but 10 years has just made them magical.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Culebras 
Ugly as sin, but always a great taste and excellent draw,burn and construction.

Just recently discovered these when I got one as part of a trade. 

Had always shied away from them assuming that the odd shape would cause them to have too tight a draw for my liking but all of them have been outstanding in every regard. 

Definitely hooked on them









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

In between rain showers.
Partagas Short.
Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Really hitting their stride right now


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cazzie nice smoke


----------



## haegejc

Cazadores











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Bolivar and pour of Rebel Whiskey.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Boy the rains sure make the grass grow quick.
Principe between storms.
Missy in the background patrolling the grounds.
Happy Sunday GOD'S Day.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hanging with the 65 Caddy.
Waiting for a friend at the shop.
Partagas short another perfect dimple.
The draw and taste are really impressive.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My company has arrived.
And never empty handed.
Time to get this party started.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

1998 Punch Super Selection No.2 
Extremely tasty except for some bitterness in the aftertaste , but it wasn't bad enough to ruin the experience, just a little disappointing.
Perfect burn, draw and construction 

Hopefully the second one I have that was also generously gifted doesn't have the bitterness. 

Wish these were still in production. I liked the dimensions of the vitola and think they would be pretty tasty even young.

Discontinued in 2002 though, so likely the 2 I have will be the only ones I ever get to smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Great day for a Lusi.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looks like it might clear out.
Almost 4 days of non stop rain.
Big BBQ up at the shop.
Gonna get this in before they start rolling in.
Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## ebnash

Peaceful morning. Hope you are all able to to find your moment of peace today. GOD Bless all who have served and sacrificed for my Freedom.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Coronas Especial 
My first one. 

Outstanding smoke.

Great taste and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

May overtake the Robuso and Siglo II as my favorite Cohiba 

Hopefully they are back in stock by next month so I can order more.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and Johnny Walker Black.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Elegantes

My first of these. 

Typically not a fan of the figurado, but I like Cuabas and the AF Hemingway line, so certainly not a deal breaker. 

Very tasty and excellent draw,burn and construction. 

Would glady smoke more of these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Trinidad Vigia

Granted, only my second one of these, the other having been smoked about a year ago, but these just aren't for me.

Both tasted only like bitter tobacco and nothing else, burned fast even at a relaxed smoking pace, and aren't exactly cheap. 

Excellent burn,draw and construction on both, but being so quick and the taste just isn't for me. 

Odd, since I have loved every other Trinidad I have had, but will just stick with them instead









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Jrfoxx2

'05 RyJ Exhibicion no.4 
Excellent. 
Love the current production ones, and this still had the taste I like about them, but softer and mellower. 16 years definitely made it a great smoke in every regard









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally the sun is back!
Happy Hump Day.
Peace to all!


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'11 Montecristo No. 3
Love the recent production ones and smoke a fair number of them, but the age on these I have had were just really smooth and more subtle, but still with the same great taste and great burn,draw and construction.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The witching hour!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The witching hour!
> Peace to all!
> GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 307473


So you’re saying that you only set drinking and smoking cigars aside for a certain hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

#4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Sun should be up soon.
JL#2 and a cup of Joe at the shop!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> So you’re saying that you only set drinking and smoking cigars aside for a certain hour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured with the Gargoyle in the background. 
To ward off all evil.
The phrase was suitable.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Linea 1935 Dumas

Excellent draw and construction. Burn was a bit off the entire time in spite of attempts to correct it. 

Nearly invisible seams and only a few very small, thin veins. 

Very tasty, and mellow and smooth, but I don't really feel the price for them is justified for me.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short.
While putting the finishing touches on the 65.
Next step drive her till the tires fall off!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'01 HDM Le Hoyo du Maire 

Pretty tasty little smoke and 20 years certainly hasn't muted the flavor. Even still has a little bite to it.

Nice little after lunch smoke. Have been working through about a dozen I was generously gifted.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS


----------



## bowhunter444

H Upmann and a nice IPA









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'14 PSD4

Same great taste as recent production, but a bit smoother and more subtle. 

Definitely very tasty, and great burn,draw and construction. Also nearly invisible seams and only a couple very small, thin veins. 

Curious how much difference there will be with the 2008 I was also generously gifted.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TX Cigar

with a little Buchanan 12 year scotch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short Coffee black.
Heading out great day.
Gonna be Sunny hot weekend here in the northeast.
Gonna make the most of it.
You all stay safe GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Short Coffee black.
> Heading out great day.
> Gonna be Sunny hot weekend here in the northeast.
> Gonna make the most of it.
> You all stay safe GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 307574


My first ever party shorts are arriving today. 
Can't wait until they have rested and acclimated for a while to try one.
They seem very popular and get great reviews. 
Dont know why it took me so long to finally get some to try

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas Short Coffee black.
> Heading out great day.
> Gonna be Sunny hot weekend here in the northeast.
> Gonna make the most of it.
> You all stay safe GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 307574


Very appropriate mug Tony!👍


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Short while firing up the Barbie! LOL


----------



## CgarDann

Upmann majestic. Perfect day for a dip in the pool











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Upmann majestic. Perfect day for a dip in the pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Todays gonna be another great day enjoy bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY SUNDAY GOD'S DAY!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.
Really enjoy the Magnum line. 
Bought a couple of each vitola a few months back and honestly don't have a favorite rg. I have enjoyed them all 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

QDO 50
My first one of these. 

Took a lot of time on Google to find somewhere selling them as singles. 

Absolutely outstanding in every regard. 

Great taste, great burn,draw and construction and great appearance 

Definitely lives up to the hype. 

Will definitely be buying more to keep some on hand.

May have found a new top 5 cigar. We'll see if the next 2 I have are consistent









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Tubulares 

Pretty tasty and consistently good draw,burn and construction 

Really hard to beat for a little under $4 a piece









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Petite Corona.
Thanks Philip!
Top of the morning to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegas Robaina Unicos 

My first of these 

Very tasty and great burn,draw and construction and nice appearance. 

Not quite sure that its much better than the cheaper Famosos though. 

Will see how I feel after the other 2 I have









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Johnny walker red


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna be another scorcher today gonna get this in now.
Have a great day!
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

SCdlH La Fuerza

Tasty as always, and definitely a favorite of mine. 

Great burn and draw, but the wrapper cracked up fairly badly while smoking. 

Not a big deal as it didn't effect anything, but the first time with one of these I had any issues with. 

Never figured out why this happens on various different smokes, as I always let everything rest and acclimate for a couple months on arrival, and my temperature and rh are steady at 68 degrees and 65% respectively.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Media Corona 

Very tasty, but just over with so quickly,.
It leaves me wanting more. 

Good little cigar for a reasonable price though









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY HUMP DAY!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Bolivar Belicosos Finos 

My favorite Bolivar, and one of my top favorite smokes in general. 

Also love the belicosos vitola a lot









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My GOD what a bountiful day!
Life is Grand!
All The Best! Tony


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'16 Montecristo Media Corona 

Have smoked about 5 of these in the last month and all have been superb in every regard. 

Extremely tasty and great draw, burn and construction 

Only issue is the small size. 
They are just over with too quickly and always left me wanting more. 

Would be nice if they offered the same Blend in a larger vitola. 

Likely won't be buying any of these (what I have had was all generously gifted to me) due to the small size, just like the HUHC's.

Didn't notice any real difference between this 2016 and the 2020 and 2021 recent production. Seems like if you want to age them, they will need more than 5 years for there to be any changes. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

While cooking for some friends on the BBQ!


----------



## CgarDann

Punch Punch  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Punch Punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy that pool looks great enjoy!


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> While cooking for some friends on the BBQ!
> 
> View attachment 307744
> View attachment 307745


Yum!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Thursday!
Lange coffee great seegar.
Gonna finish a few things at the shop.
Pick up my girl.
And start the weekend.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Presidentes 

My first of these 

Very tasty and great burn and construction.
Draw was a little tight, but not enough to bother me. 

Usually not a figarado fan as I have run into more problems with really tight draws and uneven burns with them, but would gladly make an exception for these, just like with Cuabas.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fantastic day.
Partagas Short Cuban Dimple.
Going to Poughkeepsie to pick up Theresa.
Taking the 65.
Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sweet ride
Fuhgeddaboudit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Cohiba - Panetelas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Packing for a week at the beach.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Coronas Especiales 

A recently discovered gem when I found a new vendor that carries them as singles. 

Extremely tasty and perfect burn, but rolled pretty tight. 

Still able to get a reasonable smoke volume, so only a minor annoyance. 

The first of the 4 I have had that had any issues at all. 

Will definitely be buying more once they are back in stock









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Montecristo Especial No.2 LTO FEB 20. Amazing recent production cigar











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> Montecristo Especial No.2 LTO FEB 20. Amazing recent production cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From this angle that almost looks like a bottle of whiskey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Magnum 46

Very tasty, nice size and excellent draw,burn and construction.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> From this angle that almost looks like a bottle of whiskey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains just clearing out in the Northeast.
Going out to Dinner with Theresa and my Son.
Christine gets the call.
That makes it two gals and two guys LOL!
I hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## MattT

RyJ#3. Brings me back...









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda at the ******* Riviera


----------



## bpegler

I’m not sure why “red neck” was edited. I’m at Myrtle Beach


----------



## Slowpokebill

My kind of yard work
.


----------



## lex61

Juan and me hitting the links


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY SUNDAY!
GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Belicosos 

Awesome as usual. 

The belicosos has become my favorite vitola for anything available in the vitola









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Topes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Rains stopped for right now.
Gonna get this in quick!
GOD BLESS!
All the best Tony


----------



## Jrfoxx2

bpegler said:


> Trinidad Topes


Really need to pick up a few of these somewhere. 

They show up a lot in these threads on various forums and always get high praise 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Really need to pick up a few of these somewhere.
> 
> They show up a lot in these threads on various forums and always get high praise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They also come with a big price tag!
That Bob is a class act!
Nothing But the best!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Supremo EL 19


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
At the shop time to make the doughnut's!
Peace to all!


----------



## Gummy Jones




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Siglo II 

Very tasty as always and great draw and construction. Burn was a little off the entire length but I attribute that to having to use a Bic lighter in a breeze and not getting it started well. 

One of my favorite smokes









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer

Was the bday last week. We did some golfing and I treated myself to a No.2. You get what you pay for!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

1950's Tampa Needles Havana Cigarillo 

Pretty tasty, and great burn,draw and construction. 

Taste is hard to describe, but it was kinda like wet, musty wood









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Kopuffer said:


> Was the bday last week. We did some golfing and I treated myself to a No.2. You get what you pay for!
> 
> View attachment 307965


Great stick!
Great way to Celebrate.
Happy Birthday!
Best wishes for many more to come!
All the Best Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

V.R. Famoso's!
Great stick on a great day!
All the best Tony!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









D4


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Aniversario yesterday evening.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Kopuffer said:


> Was the bday last week. We did some golfing and I treated myself to a No.2. You get what you pay for!
> 
> View attachment 307965


Happy belated birthday 

The no.2 is one of my top few all-time favorites. 

Always great in every regard. 

Wasn't into Cigars yet when I was golfing almost daily with friends years ago. 
Would be a great thing to do while smoking a good Cigar 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

oops


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy HUMP DAY!


----------



## Perfecto Dave

Man in a hat.
S2 E1
A short in my shorts in the lower 40 watering trees. 95* @ 8.30a Will top out at 115+ again today...tomorrow...the next day and the next day and the next day....... No rain since I can't remember.
140K acres burnt to crisp about 20 miles east of us. Only about 60% contained.... Human caused 
Life in the SW desert!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

SCdlH La Punta

Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction. 

Have really enjoyed every SCdlH I have ever tried. Excellent marca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Magnum 56 EL 2015


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Perfecto Dave said:


> View attachment 308001
> 
> 
> Man in a hat.
> S2 E1
> A short in my shorts in the lower 40 watering trees. 95* @ 8.30a Will top out at 115+ again today...tomorrow...the next day and the next day and the next day....... No rain since I can't remember.
> 140K acres burnt to crisp about 20 miles east of us. Only about 60% contained.... Human caused
> Life in the SW desert!


Nice to see ya stranger!
Stay Safe!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short and a Seltzer water.
Great day!
I wish the whole summer was like this!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Thursday just before sun up.
Peace to all I am heading out with my.









*Partagas **Culebras 
1965 Cadillac Coupe **De 'Ville* *convertible.*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Sublime on another spectacular Day!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'11 Montecristo No.3

Very tasty and had that unique aged flavor i mentioned in another thread.

Good burn and construction, but the draw was fairly tight even after several runs with my Modus.

Not bad enough to be a real issue though. 

Definitely one of my favorite smokes, and they are even better with some age.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'11 Montecristo No.3

Very tasty and had that unique aged flavor i mentioned in another thread.

Good burn and construction, but the draw was fairly tight even after several runs with my Modus.

Not bad enough to be a real issue though. 

Definitely one of my favorite smokes, and they are even better with some age.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## Jrfoxx2

'17 HdM Elegantes 

Very tasty and flavorful, with perfect burn, draw and construction.

A little age definitely suits these, as i just had a fairly fresh one recently to compare to.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Crack stix.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Heading out the early bird gets the worm.
Peace To All!


----------



## protekk

2015 HDM DC with beer and hockey on a Thursday night. Beer was excellent and cigar was sublime. Great construction tons of smoke and great flavor. Med - med full strength


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> 2015 HDM DC with beer and hockey on a Thursday night. Beer was excellent and cigar was sublime. Great construction tons of smoke and great flavor. Med - med full strength
> 
> View attachment 308059


Nice combination. 
I used to be a beer drinker when I still drank, and grew up in Michigan, so I played hockey for 12 years, so obviously enjoy watching the Red Wings, even though it makes me miss playing. 

Big fan of HDM's, especially the Epicure line. Have never even seen the DC anywhere, but see them pop up here somewhat frequently. 
Are they still in production?
The band is different from what I have seen on recent HDM's, so it leads me to believe its older

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Belvederes

Very tasty and very good burn, draw and construction. 

All around good smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'15 Partagas Aristocrats 

Still very flaverful after 6 years.

Very tasty and great burn,draw and construction. 

Sadly my regular vendors no longer carry them as singles. 

Will have to get a box once i get my coolerdor up and running. They are pretty inexpensive.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Jrfoxx2

'16 Partagas Presidentes 

My first of these 

Extremely tasty. Started out a medium strength, but picked up to close to full in the second half. 

Excellent draw, burn and construction too

Will definitely have to get more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> 2015 HDM DC with beer and hockey on a Thursday night. Beer was excellent and cigar was sublime. Great construction tons of smoke and great flavor. Med - med full strength
> 
> View attachment 308059


Can't beat the Hoyo DC!
My all time favorite!
Followed by the Punch and the Cohiba Espi.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't beat the Hoyo DC!
> My all time favorite!
> Followed by the Punch and the Cohiba Espi.


Pardon my ignorance and stupid question here, but I see it come up fairly often...

What does DC stand for?

I can't seem to figure it out 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfecto Dave

DC = double your pleasure with a Double Corona

Kinda like the ole double mint gum commercial! 👀


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Summer is here HUHC for lunch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Seem to be going through theses cazadores faster than expected.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

San Cristobal with a cup of Ethiopian coffee


----------



## Jrfoxx2

BobP said:


> View attachment 308125
> 
> Seem to be going through theses cazadores faster than expected.


They certainly are very tasty and very reasonably priced too

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 308131





CgarDann said:


> Summer is here HUHC for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG i am surrounded by Crack Heads!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

My favorite break fast and Marca!
Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
And to all you Dad's a special shout out!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choices. 
Big fan of both, but especially the melanio 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cohiba Exquisitos 

Insanely tightly rolled. Had a hard time even lighting in, then couldn't get any smoke from it at all until I cut it in half and smoked it that way. 

Still very tasty, but definitely a disappointment overall









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

1946 Country Club Perfecto Clear Havana 

Definitely made up for my disappointing Cohiba earlier. 

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

Was a delight to smoke. 

Definitely glad I have another left as it was the best of the vintage Cigars I was given so far by quite a bit. 

And extremely yellow cellophane when I took it off









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Parti Culebra by the pool before I get the bbq going. Happy Father’s Day 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Parti Culebra by the pool before I get the bbq going. Happy Father’s Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the culebras. Consistently very tasty and always good burn,draw and construction in spite of the twisted shape 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'03 Montecristo No.2 

Same great taste as my beloved recent production ones, but much more smooth, mellow and subtle.

Excellent smoke.

Burn kept getting a bit off the first half, but corrected and stayed that way in the second half.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of bourbon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Play time is over lol!
Time to pull out the 65 and get cracking.
Have a blessed day.
Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cazadores


----------



## TX Cigar

With Rebecca Creek Whiskey.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Open Regata 

Tasty as always, and perfect draw,burn and construction.
I have been far more impressed with the consistency in Montecristos than with the Cohibas I have bought, in spite of Cohiba being Cuba's flagship company and most expensive









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> View attachment 308220


I think the store is closed Tony


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'15 Bolivar Tubos No.2

My first of these 

Very nice. Fairly floral throughout. 

Excellent burn,draw and construction as well 

Will definitely get more

Yet another excellent Bolivar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

H Upmann from 1985. A very generous gift from an awesome BOTL 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I think the store is closed Tony
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I haven't slept in a couple of days, but that's was funny.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I think the store is closed Tony
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It belongs to my Late partner Franks Father!
I had to meet with him and discuss what he wanted done.
Good one bro I love your sense of humor!
Thanks for starting my day with a chuckle!
Peace!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY HUMP DAY!
PEACE TO ALL!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> H Upmann from 1985. A very generous gift from an awesome BOTL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which vitola is it? I can never tell from just a picture as I suck at estimating measurements, even in person, so have a very hard time guessing. 

Also, how was it with that much age?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and whiskey.


----------



## CgarDann

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Which vitola is it? I can never tell from just a picture as I suck at estimating measurements, even in person, so have a very hard time guessing.
> 
> Also, how was it with that much age?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am not sure of the Marca. Cigar was fantastic. Mellow and balanced. Flavors were amazing : stewed dark fruit was probably the most prevalent theme 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I think its time to clean up the shop


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> I am not sure of the Marca. Cigar was fantastic. Mellow and balanced. Flavors were amazing : stewed dark fruit was probably the most prevalent theme
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really wish all Cigars came with a band identifying the exact vitola.
Plenty of times I have had to try and figure it out and usual get it wrong, lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Last night had a 2007 Dip 4 while watching some hockey. Great smoke these little guys still have some legs. Great smoke output, construction and flavor. Medium strength…. These are winners IMHO


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> Last night had a 2007 Dip 4 while watching some hockey. Great smoke these little guys still have some legs. Great smoke output, construction and flavor. Medium strength…. These are winners IMHO
> 
> View attachment 308279


Had the exact same smoke about a month ago and loved it. Unfortunately I've never had a fresher one to compare to.
guessing it came from you,or it would be an amazing coincidence, I I vaguely recall getting some nice aged smokes from you, but can't recall with my memory damage and not finding any info in my pm's. 

If so, thanks for the generosity. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'15 Por Larranaga Picadores 

My favorite PL by far, even young, but with 6 years age it was great. 

Excellent taste and burn, draw and construction. 

Same flavor as the young ones, but a bit more mellow and subtle.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

I smoke cigars since I was about 25 which actually makes this a 20 year anniversary of sorts since I am celebrating my 45th bday today 

So for the past 10 years or so I really wanted to try what seemed to be a unicorn in my book. A Cuban from my birth year 1976. Well at some point in the fall I was gifted a bunch of amazing smokes by a very generous BOTL. but one of them was really special to me. This Montecristo No 3 from 1970s. Thanks for making a 10 year wish come true.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Happy birthday Dan!
All the best!
Enjoy that awesome smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Short Churchill

Have only had a handful, but they have been consistently tasty and with good burn,draw and construction. 

Definitely starting to grow on me, and are reasonably priced for a cc Robusto size.

Planning to pick up a few more and see if they are consistently good.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> I smoke cigars since I was about 25 which actually makes this a 20 year anniversary of sorts since I am celebrating my 45th bday today
> 
> So for the past 10 years or so I really wanted to try what seemed to be a unicorn in my book. A Cuban from my birth year 1976. Well at some point in the fall I was gifted a bunch of amazing smokes by a very generous BOTL. but one of them was really special to me. This Montecristo No 3 from 1970s. Thanks for making a 10 year wish come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Dan the Man!
Best wishes for many more.
All the best Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Edmundo while on the road.
Hit a patch of thunderstorms.
T.G.I.F peace to all!


----------



## Piper

Happy Birthday Dan. Glad you found your unicorn!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.3

Tied with the No,2 as my favorite Montecristos, which is my favorite marca. 

Always keep a bunch of both on hand and just decide which to have depending on mood and how much time I have.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'14 PSD5

Very tasty and seemingly good draw,burn and construction, but this one was just nothing but trouble. 

Draw was fine, but even at a faster pace than usual, it took 3 good puffs to get it to produce any smoke, which there was plenty of on the third puff.

This problem began immediately after lightning, and lasted throughout the entire time.

Also, the smoke was just hot, also staring immediately and lasting the entire smoke.

Basically, kept acting like it wanted to go out.

Has been in my tupperdoor for several months at 65% which I keep all my smokes at, and have never had any problems until this one.

I'm stumped on what the problem was, but it was bad enough that I put it out after only half as there was just no pleasure in it with the problems. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

always good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Doing some paper work.
BPC gets the call.
Peace to all!


----------



## Mich_smoker

Last bit of a parti short with my morning coffee.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Majestic 

Very tasty. A little on the stronger side taste wise, which I enjoyed .

Good draw, decent burn, only a little off, but no big deal and decent construction, as the wrapper peeled a bit. 

Overall a pretty decent smoke for the price









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Custom roll


----------



## huffer33

Serie D number 4









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## huffer33

Jrfoxx2 said:


> '14 PSD5
> 
> Very tasty and seemingly good draw,burn and construction, but this one was just nothing but trouble.
> 
> Draw was fine, but even at a faster pace than usual, it took 3 good puffs to get it to produce any smoke, which there was plenty of on the third puff.
> 
> This problem began immediately after lightning, and lasted throughout the entire time.
> 
> Also, the smoke was just hot, also staring immediately and lasting the entire smoke.
> 
> Basically, kept acting like it wanted to go out.
> 
> Has been in my tupperdoor for several months at 65% which I keep all my smokes at, and have never had any problems until this one.
> 
> I'm stumped on what the problem was, but it was bad enough that I put it out after only half as there was just no pleasure in it with the problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Kind of sounds like it was tunneling.

Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Gummy Jones

Evening gents


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

huffer33 said:


> Kind of sounds like it was tunneling.
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


When I gave up on it and butted it out, nothing looked abnormal from the foot end,
And the burn was nice and even for the half I smoked.

No idea what the deal was. Really acted like it was over humidified, but has been in my tupperdor for several months at a steady 65% and 68 degrees like all my smokes are, and haven't had issues like this with anything else, even a bunch from the same tupperdor.

I just can't imagine it arrived so wet that several months + didn't get it down to 65%, especially since I got several others at the same time from the same person, and they have been fine.

Really weird. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 
2 excellent smokes there
Which Ashton is that, cant read the band even zoomed in 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

PLMC 

Extremely tasty as always and perfect burn. Had an insanely tight draw when I tested it so ran my Modus though a few times to open it up, but got crooked on the last one and punched through the side. 

Even after using a butt load of glue it still leaked too badly to smoke, so had to cut it in half at the puncture and smoke it as 2 halves,lol

After that, draw and construction were perfect









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Nice.
> 2 excellent smokes there
> Which Ashton is that, cant read the band even zoomed in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


VSG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> VSG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.
Those are definitely very tasty 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

BPC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking Christine to Poughkeepsie to drop my girl off!
Gonna be a scorcher today.
Not even 9 am and it is already 85 degrees.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Shorts 

Very tasty, and surprisingly long smoke time for its size.

Perfect draw, burn and construction too

I definitely see why they are so popular even after only having a few so far

Reasonable price for them too









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time for a break.
Damn it is a Hot one today!
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still 90 outside suns going down
Cold Arrogant Bastard Ale.
Partagas Culebra'


----------



## TX Cigar

Hoyo de Monterey and bourbon.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Time for a break.
> Damn it is a Hot one today!
> Peace to all!
> 
> View attachment 308407


Nice. 
What do you think about the Anejados line overall, assuming you have had the Upmann and RyJ also?

I have had all but the partagas and definitely enjoyed them, but didn't really feel they were any better than the rest of the marca, and you certainly pay a premium for the Anejados line. 

Only good thing is that they are in a non regular production vitola 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'14 RASS

Very tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

7 years has definitely made them more mellow and smooth than fresh ones. 

One of the few aged smokes I have had that I would consider better, rather than just different.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Somebody smoke something good for me
110° here today
I ain’t no Perfecto Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Somebody smoke something good for me
> 110° here today
> I ain’t no Perfecto Dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes!
I definitely wouldn't smoke outside in that kind of heat either.

I don't like it when its over 80, and we have very low humidity too


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Somebody smoke something good for me
> 110° here today
> I ain’t no Perfecto Dave
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah but its the dry heat!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

It's 97 right now with the heat index feels like 107.


----------



## CgarDann

I bet that pint(s) make the heat more tolerable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> I bet that pint(s) make the heat more tolerable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bet bro!
Nothing like a ice Cold Micro Brew.
And a Cuban cigar on a hot day!


----------



## Gummy Jones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> While cooking for some friends on the BBQ!
> 
> View attachment 307744
> View attachment 307745


What's in the pot? Barley and basil?


----------



## Gummy Jones

Much deserved


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'13 PSP2

same great taste as the young ones but much softer, mellower and smoother but still had a little of the Partagas "bite" on the finish. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction, lots of smoke volume 

Great smoke in every regard









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

10 o’clock at night and it’s dropped down to 95° LOL
Time for a short smoke


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gummy Jones said:


> What's in the pot? Barley and basil?


Basil and chopped Garlic!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Last day of the Heat wave in the northeast.
Thank GOD!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Take a wild guess LOL!
Going away for the forth.
Gonna leave early as my SEEGARS have landed.
If i don't see you guys for a few days!
Enjoy the 4th stay safe GOD BLESS!


----------



## Piper

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Somebody smoke something good for me
> 110° here today
> I ain’t no Perfecto Dave


Brutal! 

Might I suggest smoking a nice bowl of pipe tobacco in air-conditioned comfort. With a reversing window fan the missus will be happy to have your company. 😉


----------



## Perfecto Dave

No humidity like that but turn your oven up to 120 and stick your head in it! Tell me how dry you feel 🤡 
Finally a little reprieve and a 10 pm blow smoke. 🤠


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piper said:


> Brutal!
> 
> Might I suggest smoking a nice bowl of pipe tobacco in air-conditioned comfort. With a reversing window fan the missus will be happy to have your company.


Smoke in the house?
Have you ever seen those Greek mythology movies where the woman’s head turns into Medusa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Take a wild guess LOL!
> Going away for the forth.
> Gonna leave early as my SEEGARS have landed.
> If i don't see you guys for a few days!
> Enjoy the 4th stay safe GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 308510


Nice haul

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuaba Exclusivos 

Tasty as always for a Cuaba. 

Great construction and draw, but burn was a little bit off most of the way, as always seems to happen with figarados for me, but only once was enough to need correction. 

Bit shorter smoke time than you would think for 5.75x46, but close enough to my preferred hour to hoye and a half, that it still left me feeling satisfied 

Will definitely be keeping a couple of these in stock as much as possible 

Would love to have the Distinguidos instead, but the price for them is ridiculous imho









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

RASS - MSU JUL 19. Great smoke. Will put the rest away for 3-4 years will be fantastic 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> RASS - MSU JUL 19. Great smoke. Will put the rest away for 3-4 years will be fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the 2019 and 2020 ones I have been smoking just fine, but recently had a 2014 RASS and it was even better. Smoother and mellower than the younger ones, but still had the same great taste. Just tamed them down a bit. 

One of only a few aged Cigars I thought was better than the recent production ones. 
Most i found to be plenty tasty, but just different, not really better 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Rafael Gonzalez Panetela Extra


My first of this vitola

Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction 

Draw was a little tighter than I prefer, but still very smokable and good volume. 

For the price, would definitely buy more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BRC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting Christine loaded up for the trip.
Custom roll gets the call.
Peace To all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Last night right before bed.

1940 Don Pablo

Excellent taste and burn, draw and construction. 

Lots of smoke volume and as usual with a Vintage Cigar, very good, unique taste. 

Definitely enjoyed it. Still had a surprising amount of flavor for being 80 years old. Even had a little "bite" on the finish still.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Last night right before bed.
> 
> 1940 Don Pablo
> 
> Excellent taste and burn, draw and construction.
> 
> Lots of smoke volume and as usual with a Vintage Cigar, very good, unique taste.
> 
> Definitely enjoyed it. Still had a surprising amount of flavor for being 80 years old. Even had a little "bite" on the finish still.


Eighty years old! And that's the stogie you slip in before bedtime? My hat's off to you sir!👊


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> Eighty years old! And that's the stogie you slip in before bedtime? My hat's off to you sir!


Yeah, thought it would be a nice way to finish the day. 

I was generously gifted a bunch of Vintage smokes by a member of BOTL.org that I have been slowly smoking my way through. 

Definitely a very neat, enjoyable experience 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Quintero Panatela

Pretty tasty and perfect burn, but construction was pretty bad.

Rolled pretty tight, wrapper peeling, lumpy and lots of veins.

If it weren't for the poor construction it would be a pretty nice, cheap smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Last night right before bed.
> 
> 1940 Don Pablo
> 
> Excellent taste and burn, draw and construction.
> 
> Lots of smoke volume and as usual with a Vintage Cigar, very good, unique taste.
> 
> Definitely enjoyed it. Still had a surprising amount of flavor for being 80 years old. Even had a little "bite" on the finish still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Do you have a time machine or something? That thing was older than me.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'05 ERdM Choix Supreme 

Very tasty. Mild and mellow with a hint of that unique aged taste. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction 

Strength picked up a little bit in the second half









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Sancho Panza ER 2017 Belux Gran Quixote 

My first ER.

Very tasty. A bit on the milder side in the first half, but great taste. 

Strength picked up a fair bit in the second half, and the flavor changed, but I'm not good at describing it. Still very tasty. 

Perfect draw and construction. Burn was a bit off the first half, which always happens to me with figarados, but a little correction and it stayed fine.

Overall, a really nice smoke. 

Only the second Sancho Panza I have tried, the other being the Non-Plus which I didn't really care for much. 

This definitely hit the spot though.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Coloniales


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'05 RyJ Exhibicion no.4 

Still on the stronger side for its age, and has a little bite on the finish still. 

Great taste, draw and construction, but burn was off the entire length inspite of multiple corrections. 

Tasted just like the young ones I smoke, except just a hint mellower. 

Overall a great smoke, as these always are









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Diplomaticos ER 2018 Belux El Diputado 

Extremely tasty and perfect draw, and nice appearance with only 1 thin vein and nearly invisible seams. 

Unfortunately, poor construction as the wrapper peeled badly and the burn remained off the entire length inspite of multiple correction attempts. 

Expected better for the price, but at least it was extremely good tasting. 

Hopefully the second one does better









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deke

RASS.


----------



## CgarDann

It’s a cool evening so a Churchill is in order 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

2016 party prez is the call for the first cigar in Portugal. Happy fourth everyone!!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> It’s a cool evening so a Churchill is in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Granted, I've only smoked one of the 2 I bought a while back, but wasn't that impressed for the price and considering the generally good reviews they get. 

Hopefully it was just a Single dud, as I would love to have more cc Churchills in my stash to add even more variety than I have already 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

My first Monte thank you @Bird-Dog…earthy maybe nutty sweetness with a spice I just can’t put my finger on. Very enjoyable experience


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'14 Montecristo No.4 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

Love these young, but 7 years made this one perfect.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'12 Cohiba Esplendidos

Extremely tasty and had a hint of that unique flavor I only get in well aged a mb d vintage cigars. 

Very mild, mellow and smooth 

Excellent draw and construction, burn was off a bit the entire length inspite of a couple correction attempts, but not enough to be a big deal. 

Appearance was beautiful too. Only 1 small thin vein and nearly invisible seams. 

A real treat in every regard for sure









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a great 4th of July!
Just got back big family reunion.
Out at our family getaway in Cape May New Jersey.
Funny all the family that ignores one another all year long came as well.
I guess they figure they are gonna live fore ever LOL!
Everyone i included had a great time.
You must make the best of life.
You can pick your friends but not your family.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> 2016 party prez is the call for the first cigar in Portugal. Happy fourth everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 308679


Have a grand time of it all the best Tony!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Short de Punch 

Very tasty, a bit on the milder side, and very smooth. 

Burn,draw and construction were excellent 

Will definitely pick up a box for when I'm in the mood for something milder









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Looking for some classics on this thirsty Tuesday.
Bolivar Belli Fino gets the call.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Jrfoxx2

LFdC ER (2018) Exclusivo Paises Bajos 

Simply outstanding in every regard. 

Taste was incredible, nice appearance and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Will definitely be hunting down more of these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Jrfoxx2

'08 PSD4

Very mild, mellow and smooth, but still retained the typical PSD4 taste, mainly on the finish. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction and very nice appearance.

Overall a great smoke in every regard. 

It definitely aged well 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains just passed lots of downed trees.
Thank GOD no one got killed.
Temps dropped 15 degrees.


----------



## Gummy Jones

With some 🍉


----------



## Gummy Jones

If only these didn't burn hot...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop!
Time to make the donuts lol
HAPPY HUMP DAY!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch 48

Excellent taste, fairly mild, and very mellow and smooth 

Excellent burn,draw and construction 

Flavor did increase a little in the second half. 

Overall a great smoke and I will definitely be picking up more in the future









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still at the shop.
These Partagas Shorts are off the Hook!
Mad Barnyard and Twang!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

1961 Romeo y Julieta Havanas

Very tasty and flavorful with a little bite on the finish 

Burn,draw and construction were excellent

Overall a great smoke and fun to smoke something from a vastly different era









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Jrfoxx2 said:


> 1961 Romeo y Julieta Havanas
> 
> Very tasty and flavorful with a little bite on the finish
> 
> Burn,draw and construction were excellent
> 
> Overall a great smoke and fun to smoke something from a vastly different era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s pretty neat! Is it in cellophane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Watching it rain with a Vegueros, courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost

Thanks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> Watching it rain with a Vegueros, courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’ll send more if you send rain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I’ll send more if you send rain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Wheels Up said:


> That’s pretty neat! Is it in cellophane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, very yellowed cellophane, lol.

Interesting factoid, all the pre-1960 Vintage smokes I have had had the band on the cellophane instead of the Cigar. This was the first one on the Cigar.

Kinda wish it was still done that way, as it can be pretty easy to damage the wrapper a bit if they really glued the hell out of the band.

Nc's typically aren't too bad, but the Cubans use a ton of glue on their bands

Also neat is that all the 1960 and earlier ones i have are all Cuban tobacco, but rolled in the U.S. and with U.S. names. this is the only one I had that was a Cuban marca name. 

Been a pretty neat experience seeing and smoking a bunch of my first vintage Cigars. 

Unfortunately, most were not high quality smokes to begin with, so many didn't really age well and had become very bland and flat, with the only taste being mustyness.

Several have been excellent though, and even the bad ones were fun to smoke. 

. 

@Wheels Up 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to kick back!
Life is Grand!
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Damn it is really nice tonight!
Thunder storms rolled through.
Nice and cool peace to all!


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I’ll send more if you send rain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember one July day when it didn’t rain down here. I think it was in 2017.


It was still humid that day though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Thursday!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM Le Hoyo de Rio Seco 

My first 

Excellent taste and good burn and appearance. 

Draw was fairly tight but improved considerably a few inches in

A nice departure for HDM from the Epicures I smoke a lot of 

Overall a very good smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peanut butter pie


----------



## CgarDann

Before the rains roll in











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

1960 Havana Stompen Havana Blend 

Short little smoke. 

Mainly light tobacco and mustyness for flavor. 

Excellent burn,draw and construction 

Made a quick after lunch smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

2009 Partagas SDC No. 2 on a beautiful evening. Great smoke.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

protekk said:


> 2009 Partagas SDC No. 2 on a beautiful evening. Great smoke.
> View attachment 308895


Interesting, I'm a pretty big partagas fan and I had never heard of this line before.

I'm assuming they have been discontinued?

since I have never run across any of the line for sale anywhere, and never seen them mentioned on any of the forums before.

This kind of thing is why I love these threads.

Get to learn about smokes I have never heard of before, and also a good starting point for seeing ideas on new current production smokes to research and try.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sun is peeking its head out.
Looks like the rains are gone for now.
Partagas short maybe i will take the Caddy out.
Peace to all!
Stay safe GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'17 LGC Medaille D'Or No.4

My first of these 

Awesome taste and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

Very flavorful and smooth. 

Overall an excellent cigar that I plan to buy more of for sure









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Jrfoxx2 said:


> '17 LGC Medaille D'Or No.4
> 
> My first of these
> 
> Awesome taste and perfect draw,burn and construction.
> 
> Very flavorful and smooth.
> 
> Overall an excellent cigar that I plan to buy more of for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is an amazing smoke. But you will not find it easily. All regular production La Glorias have been discontinued. But if you see a legit vendor carrying aged stock of these they are totally worth it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

BPC. A little snug on the draw but I’m hoping it’ll loosen up.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Clouds might clear out soon.
Damn we got a lot of rain past two days!
Basement at the shop flooded.
I got a bunch of Crawfish from the swamp.
I put them all in a 5 gal home depot bucket.
Just got back from taking them to the wetlands.
Time for a smoke peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> That is an amazing smoke. But you will not find it easily. All regular production La Glorias have been discontinued. But if you see a legit vendor carrying aged stock of these they are totally worth it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got this one in a private sale on another forum and should have little problem getting a few more there in the future. 

Wont be getting a lot of them at once, as I doubt most people would be willing to part with too many, but 2 ir 3 shouldn't be a problem 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Connoisseur A 

Tight draw, but still very smokable. Good burn and very tasty. 

Haven't had one in a couple years

Would definitely buy some if i can find them as singles somewhere 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PEACE TO ALL!
Life is Grand!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and Eiijah Craig whiskey.


----------



## BobP




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Heading out to meet some friends for brunch.
This ought to hold me till i get there.
Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY!
GOD BLESS!
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> PEACE TO ALL!
> Life is Grand!
> GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 308957


Have tried a few of the Upmann Robusto Anejados and the Montecristo Churchill Anejados and while they were very tasty, they just didn't do anything special for me, and they are pretty pricey. 

Only real appeal for me is that they are a way to have a non regular production vitola.

What do you think of them?

@TonyBrooklyn 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H. Upmann Upmann No.2 

Tasty as always and good draw, burn and construction. 

Very good smoke, especially for the relatively low cost for a vitola this size and from one of the big, popular marcas.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Watching the weekend slowly come to an end 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Finally cooled off to 90° here on the surface of the sun


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Have tried a few of the Upmann Robusto Anejados and the Montecristo Churchill Anejados and while they were very tasty, they just didn't do anything special for me, and they are pretty pricey.
> 
> Only real appeal for me is that they are a way to have a non regular production vitola.
> 
> What do you think of them?
> 
> @TonyBrooklyn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love them all!
IMHO worth the extra scratch.
As Dan the Man says.
Smoke what you like.
Like what you smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another rainy day!
Peace to all ,
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love them all!
> IMHO worth the extra scratch.
> As Dan the Man says.
> Smoke what you like.
> Like what you smoke!


Nice.
I do think that they are very tasty smokes, but I have never even seen anything but the Upmann and Montecristo in stock anywhere. 
Would happily try some others to see if I find any worth the extra money for me.

Very true statement and I certainly live by it.
If a smoke just doesn't do it for me, regardless of popularity and reviews, they don't get bookmarked in my favorites and don't get bought again. 
There is a very large variety of cc's I do enjoy, so no need to buy ones i don't really care for or don't feel are good enough for the cost.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Trinidad Media Luna 

My first of these after wanting to try one for quite a while 

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction 

Just a great smoke in every regard. 

Will definitely be buying more









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Gonna straighten out the shop.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'11 Montecristo No.3 

My last of 5 of these I had. Sad to see it go...

Extremely tasty and still very flavorful. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction as well.

Other than a slightly tight draw, an all around great cigar just like all of these were, as well as recent production too










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and bourbon.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Waiting on a lumber delivery.
For the storage garage next door.
Had to pull al the cars out make some room
Still raining on and off.
Think it might clear out later.
Then a new heat wave starts.
You cant make this stuff up lol!
Peace to all GOD BLESS!


----------



## BobP

Trying to enjoy my ride in.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.2

Tied for my favorite Montecristo 

Extremely tasty as always and perfect draw,burn and construction yet again. 

Always keep some of these and the No.3's on hand

Excellent cigar all around









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Sun supposed to come out on this Thirsty Thursday.
Peace to all!


----------



## MattyIce

Wow this party has some kick!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
T.G.I.F !
Partagas and a Tall iced coffee.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TCstr8

Haven't been smoking many CCs as of late. Still need to move my stash in. But enjoying the hell out of this one today (and a little present for Dino)









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Thank you mrGhost 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The weekend is here!
Have a Happy Healthy wealthy one.
Peace to all May GOD BLRSS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sunny Saturday LOL!
I think not Lots of storms rolling in.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

BobP said:


> View attachment 309052
> 
> Trying to enjoy my ride in.


I really wish they would make a full size corona with the same Blend as the HUHC.

I love the taste but don't buy them anymore as they are just too small and over with too quickly and it leaves me unsatisfied and wanting more.

I really don't smoke many vitolas that last less than an hour. That's my preferred smoke time give or take like 20 minutes. 

Less, and I'm unsatisfied, more and I start to get bored 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

CgarDann said:


> Thank you mrGhost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really enjoy the Vegueros Tapados and Centrofinos. Definitely a hidden gem as you don't see many people smoking them.

Excellent smokes, especially for the price 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I really wish they would make a full size corona with the same Blend as the HUHC.
> 
> I love the taste but don't buy them anymore as they are just too small and over with too quickly and it leaves me unsatisfied and wanting more.
> 
> I really don't smoke many vitolas that last less than an hour. That's my preferred smoke time give or take like 20 minutes.
> 
> Less, and I'm unsatisfied, more and I start to get bored
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I enjoy them when I'm driving, last as along as my coffee. In general, I struggle to find an hour or more to smoke a cigar to the end.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

BobP said:


> I enjoy them when I'm driving, last as along as my coffee. In general, I struggle to find an hour or more to smoke a cigar to the end.


I can certainly understand the appeal of being a quick smoke. Back before I retired and was working 20 hours a day in the oilfields I smoked a lot of them for that reason. 
Now I have plenty of time for an hour long smoke, and have come to prefer Cigars that last about that long

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I can certainly understand the appeal of being a quick smoke. Back before I retired and was working 20 hours a day in the oilfields I smoked a lot of them for that reason.
> Now I have plenty of time for an hour long smoke, and have come to prefer Cigars that last about that long
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol, I wish it were because of work. I can usually catch a break a few times a week, and get a cigar in at work. It's when I am at home that's the issue. The wife and daughters are relentless, I can't sit down for 20 minutes, always something going on. 
Should've had boys....


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda


----------



## Jrfoxx2

HDM le Hoyo de San Juan 

Excellent in every regard as always. 
Consistently perfect.

Has definitely become an all time favorite smoke for me

Definitely need to order more soon









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'07 PLPC

Very tasty and flavorful still.

Perfect burn and construction, draw was a little bit tight but livable.

All around one of the better aged smokes I have had









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thunder storms rolling through all day.
So glad i got my BBQ done.
Plenty of hungry guests.
Wouldn't want to disappoint them.
Peace to all!


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

First cigar since last summer: a CoRo circa 2018. Not much flavor or character. Discarded it half way through.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> First cigar since last summer: a CoRo circa 2018. Not much flavor or character. Discarded it half way through.
> View attachment 309195


My last CoRo, a 2019 I believe was the same. Bland and flavorless. 
Hoping it was a fluke as I have 2 more i got at the same time. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

'13 H. Upmann Sir Winston 

My first of these, generously gifted by a member of another forum. 

Extremely tasty and very flavorful, although on the milder side. 

Picked up quite a bit in the second half and became much stronger, but not overwhelmingly. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction 

Definitely a great Cigar. Will definitely have to try and buy a few off someone. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> First cigar since last summer: a CoRo circa 2018. Not much flavor or character. Discarded it half way through.
> View attachment 309195


Sorry bro for your disappointment.
Next time i grab a box .
I will send you a handful.
Never had a bad Coro personally.
But you know there is a first time for everything.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> My last CoRo, a 2019 I believe was the same. Bland and flavorless.
> Hoping it was a fluke as I have 2 more i got at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The problem with Coro's or rather Cohiba's in general.
Besides their extremely high price tag.
Is the fact that they are one of the most .
Counterfeited Cuban cigars.
I have not bought them in a few years,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking the 61 caddy to brunch.
May GOD BLESS us all.
And keep us safe.
On This glorious SUNDAY.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The problem with Coro's or rather Cohiba's in general.
> Besides their extremely high price tag.
> Is the fact that they are one of the most .
> Counterfeited Cuban cigars.
> I have not bought them in a few years,


I certainly understand that, but I have complete faith in the vendor I got them from. They are an authorized LCdH, so I'm confident it was real. Sometimes you just get a dud. Its cuba after all, lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry bro for your disappointment.
> Next time i grab a box .
> I will send you a handful.
> Never had a bad Coro personally.
> But you know there is a first time for everything.


Thanks for the kind offer Tony. I have more cigars than I have days so they would probably be left to my daughters, and they don't appreciate cigars LOL. 

I have a feeling CoRos are just not my favorite CC. Half way through the cabinet I still haven't had one that has been more than okay. I'd take a RyJ Ex 3 or 4, or even a Choix Supreme


















over a Coro any day. Not to mention your favorite—Partagas. Siglos are a different matter. 

For logistical reasons, I smoke cigars very rarely these days so my palate might not be that discerning. However, I'm pretty sure the cigars are not fake. (See attached pictures.)


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo Edmundo 

Extremely tasty as always and perfect draw,burn and construction. 

2019 and 2020 Edmundos have all been great for me, and I have smoked a lot of them. 

I don't recall ever having any problems with any of them, even a simple tight draw.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

16 QDO Corona gets the call today. Excellent smoke mild-medium strength with great construction and taste.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Little panatela from CgarDann the seegar man


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Thanks for the kind offer Tony. I have more cigars than I have days so they would probably be left to my daughters, and they don't appreciate cigars LOL.
> 
> I have a feeling CoRos are just not my favorite CC. Half way through the cabinet I still haven't had one that has been more than okay. I'd take a RyJ Ex 3 or 4, or even a Choix Supreme
> View attachment 309214
> View attachment 309215
> View attachment 309216
> over a Coro any day. Not to mention your favorite—Partagas. Siglos are a different matter.
> 
> For logistical reasons, I smoke cigars very rarely these days so my palate might not be that discerning. However, I'm pretty sure the cigars are not fake. (See attached pictures.)



My friend i hope your days outnumber your cigars.
Live long and prosper- Spock!
I did not mean to imply they are fakes.
I just stopped buying them because.
They are way over priced IMHO.
And they are one of the most counterfeited cigars on the planet.
That being said the Siglo's are totally different you are correct.
CORO"S are part of the Classic line which are my personal favorites.
Lanceros, Coronas Especiales and Panetelas. Esplendidos, Robustos and Exquisitos
AS DAN THE MAN says!
Smoke what you like like what you smoke.
Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just another Manic Monday!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> Thanks for the kind offer Tony. I have more cigars than I have days so they would probably be left to my daughters, and they don't appreciate cigars LOL.
> 
> I have a feeling CoRos are just not my favorite CC. Half way through the cabinet I still haven't had one that has been more than okay. I'd take a RyJ Ex 3 or 4, or even a Choix Supreme
> View attachment 309214
> View attachment 309215
> View attachment 309216
> over a Coro any day. Not to mention your favorite—Partagas. Siglos are a different matter.
> 
> For logistical reasons, I smoke cigars very rarely these days so my palate might not be that discerning. However, I'm pretty sure the cigars are not fake. (See attached pictures.)


I'm surprised that you have had that many that were bland duds. Seems like a really high number.
I can understand my 1, but half a cab is pretty extreme. 

Very interesting, plus a real shame due to their price, and how good they are when they are "on".

All the others I have been getting the last year or so were 2019 mainly, and a few 2020 and they were excellent as expected. 

Getting the dud really sucked because of what I have to pay for singles and because they are my favorite Cohiba, but only barely edging out the Siglo II. 

Wonder why you had so many duds?

Interesting 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> View attachment 309226
> 
> View attachment 309227
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just recently tried my first of these when I got one in a blind trade. Had always overlooked them due to the crazy shape for fear of draw or construction problems, but have had a fair number now and my fears have been totally unfounded. 

They are excellent, extremely tasty, albeit ugly little smokes. 

Buying a 3x3 box in a couple weeks 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I'm surprised that you have had that many that were bland duds. Seems like a really high number.
> I can understand my 1, but half a cab is pretty extreme.
> 
> Very interesting, plus a real shame due to their price, and how good they are when they are "on".
> 
> All the others I have been getting the last year or so were 2019 mainly, and a few 2020 and they were excellent as expected.
> 
> Getting the dud really sucked because of what I have to pay for singles and because they are my favorite Cohiba, but only barely edging out the Siglo II.
> 
> Wonder why you had so many duds?
> 
> Interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is a mystery to me too. I've always heard that CoRos were highly regarded. Must be me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> This is a mystery to me too. I've always heard that CoRos were highly regarded. Must be me.


The one dud I had was the first time after smoking many over my 15 years smoking Cigars. 
They were always top notch in every regard. 

Very puzzling why he had so many bad ones. Seems like a very extreme amount 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Jrfoxx2 said:


> The one dud I had was the first time after smoking many over my 15 years smoking Cigars.
> They were always top notch in every regard.
> 
> Very puzzling why he had so many bad ones. Seems like a very extreme amount
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maybe I'm expecting too much. I'll try a few more with an open mind and see what I think.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> Maybe I'm expecting too much. I'll try a few more with an open mind and see what I think.


I really don't think you are expecting too much. They may not turn out to be you favorite Cohiba, but you certainly should find them very enjoyable. 

They are an excellent Cigar, and are the only one I buy that is over my personal dollar limit for a Cigar. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Just got off a long stretch of night shifts so relaxing before a quick nap. Expected a bit more from this HUHC but they are basically ROTT so I’ll give em some time!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

MattyIce said:


> Just got off a long stretch of night shifts so relaxing before a quick nap. Expected a bit more from this HUHC but they are basically ROTT so I’ll give em some time!
> View attachment 309254


I have honestly always enjoyed them even rott, or with 30 to 60 days rest and acclimation time if I can resist, lol

I just wish the same Blend was made in a full corona or something bigger. 

I just don't find them satisfying being so small and over with so quickly 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piper said:


> Maybe I'm expecting too much. I'll try a few more with an open mind and see what I think.


The CoRos from ’18 - ‘20 that I’ve had have not been good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Saint Luis Rey Regios 

A hidden gem it seems as i rarely, if ever, see them mentioned in these types of threads 

Great taste, and perfect draw,burn and construction as usual 

Definitely a great smoke all around









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> This is a mystery to me too. I've always heard that CoRos were highly regarded. Must be me. 🤷‍♂️


Yes they are they taste like a Bit O Honey.
With hints of hay, Grassiness, Twang, earth and shortbread at times.
A quintessential Cuban cigar for sure. 
I wouldn't worry about it.
You probably are not a fan of the Classic Line.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I keep singing rain rain go away.
Come back again another day.
Doesn't appear to be working! LOL


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes they are they taste like a Bit O Honey.
> With hints of hay, Grassiness, Twang, earth and shortbread at times.
> A quintessential Cuban cigar for sure.
> I wouldn't worry about it.
> You probably are not a fan of the Classic Line.


Certainly a possibility.

I happen to be the only oddball that doesn't really think aged cigars are any better than fresh ones, so anything is possible, especially with something like Cigars. Its just so personal and unique to each separate person 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CoRo MSU Nov 17


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Certainly a possibility.
> 
> I happen to be the only oddball that doesn't really think aged cigars are any better than fresh ones, so anything is possible, especially with something like Cigars. Its just so personal and unique to each separate person
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat as you. Aged cigars IMHO get more refined melded flavors.
To me its Meh so what.
I like a fresh cigar with that Cuban Kick!
If i smoke something aged it is because i got it that way.
And as far as having collections.
I have too many already.
Cars, Vintage Gillette Razors, Vintage shaving brushes to name a few.
My daddy used to say R.I.P.
Cars are meant to be driven.
Cigars are meant to be smoked!
Women are meant to be *fondled* .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 309265
> 
> CoRo MSU Nov 17


So how was it inquiring minds want to know.
Remember that commercial.
Oh Shoot i just gave away my age.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So how was it inquiring minds want to know.
> Remember that commercial.
> Oh Shoot i just gave away my age.


Definitely better than the more recent ones
Lots of honey in the first third then grass and hay
But I believe you are spot on Tony, just not my profile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You might wanna try The Siglo line.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The Sun is finally out!
Nice dry cool breeze!
Thank you JESUS for this blessing!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You might wanna try The Siglo line.


I like the Siglos better, but I can get three or four NCs that I like even better for the price of one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I like the Siglos better, but I can get three or four NCs that I like even better for the price of one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't argue with you there they are pricy.
There was a time when they cost just a little extra.
About a third more than a comparable Cuban Cigar.
Sadly those days have long passed.
And sadly it will never be the same .


----------



## Piper

Okay, I'm going to pay more attention to the next CoRo I smoke. They're only 5 years old and they've been stored in stable conditions at 62.5 RH. 

Not to start the whole "what's the optimal RH" debate again but I think I liked my CCs better at 65-68 RH. I'm going to reset the humidifier and see how I feel about CoHos in a month or two.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Okay, I'm going to pay more attention to the next CoRo I smoke. They're only 5 years old and they've been stored in stable conditions at 62.5 RH.
> 
> Not to start the whole "what's the optimal RH" debate again but I think I liked my CCs better at 65-68 RH. I'm going to reset the humidifier and see how I feel about CoHos in a month or two.


I hope it works out for you. 
Shame to let those wonderful Seegars go to waste.
I hope you enjoy them all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Lovely day it is.
Vegas Robaina _Famosos_ at the shop waiting on a dumpster.
For a cleanout next door.
You all have a blessed day!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am in the same boat as you. Aged cigars IMHO get more refined melded flavors.
> To me its Meh so what.
> I like a fresh cigar with that Cuban Kick!
> If i smoke something aged it is because i got it that way.
> And as far as having collections.
> I have too many already.
> Cars, Vintage Gillette Razors, Vintage shaving brushes to name a few.
> My daddy used to say R.I.P.
> Cars are meant to be driven.
> Cigars are meant to be smoked!
> Women are meant to be *fondled* .


Nice. 
Glad I'm not alone in the aged sticks thing.
Half of what I was given were bland and flavorless except for a musty taste, the other half were good, but not really better than fresh ones, just different. 

All of the roughly 30 I had were generously gifted to me, so I have no idea about storage conditions or anything. 

I too wouldn't seek them out, but if someone gave me one I would certainly be grateful and thank them for the generosity as always. 

Dont plan to do any aging myself either, other than maybe a year or two with certain ones to smooth out the edges a little on some of the stronger ones, although I have never had a cc I would consider strong, even Bolivars, so it would likely be with some nc's. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Definitely better than the more recent ones
> Lots of honey in the first third then grass and hay
> But I believe you are spot on Tony, just not my profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone likes different things and has different tastes, that's for sure. There are just certain ones that tend to be almost universally loved/highly regarded, but always some exceptions. 

Look at it this way, not liking CoRos will save you a lot of money for Cigars you do like as they certainly aren't cheap, not that any Cohibas are. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You might wanna try The Siglo line.


I would second this.
I love the Siglo II's. One of the more affordable Siglos and very tasty 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I like the Siglos better, but I can get three or four NCs that I like even better for the price of one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. All Cohibas are pricey and if there are cheaper smokes you like better, more power to you. 

More money for more smokes you do enjoy. 

Honestly wish I didn't like the CoRo or Siglos, but unfortunately I do, so whenever I order some, the order is for noticeably fewer smokes overall due to their cost. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> Okay, I'm going to pay more attention to the next CoRo I smoke. They're only 5 years old and they've been stored in stable conditions at 62.5 RH.
> 
> Not to start the whole "what's the optimal RH" debate again but I think I liked my CCs better at 65-68 RH. I'm going to reset the humidifier and see how I feel about CoHos in a month or two.


I used to keep everything at 62% and had lots of issues with cracking and peeling wrappers. 

Switched to 65% around Christmas and have had far fewer problems and they smoke and taste just fine, and I don't dry box. They are fine right out of the tupperdors 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

haegejc said:


> View attachment 309280
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vegueros seems to be yet another hidden cc gem. 

They only pop up on rare occasion in these types of threads, but are excellent smokes and a bargain price as far as cc's go.

The Tapados is my favorite, and I always have some on hand 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Nice.
> Glad I'm not alone in the aged sticks thing.
> Half of what I was given were bland and flavorless except for a musty taste, the other half were good, but not really better than fresh ones, just different.
> 
> All of the roughly 30 I had were generously gifted to me, so I have no idea about storage conditions or anything.
> 
> I too wouldn't seek them out, but if someone gave me one I would certainly be grateful and thank them for the generosity as always.
> 
> Dont plan to do any aging myself either, other than maybe a year or two with certain ones to smooth out the edges a little on some of the stronger ones, although I have never had a cc I would consider strong, even Bolivars, so it would likely be with some nc's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is so true nothing beats a gifted stick!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That is so true nothing beats a gifted stick!


Yes, I always smoke anything given to me and am always grateful, even for the aged ones that were duds. I still greatly appreciate the generosity 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still waiting on the dumpster for clean out.
A hazy humid day i thought all the haze was humidity.
But then i heard some is smoke from the Canadian wild fires.
The air even smells funny.
Oh my GOD i wish them well.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto 

Not a big fan of smokes under 5", but these are quick and tasty when time is an issue or you just feel like only a quick smoke. 

Great taste and excellent draw,burn and construction 











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Happy HUMP DAY!


----------



## protekk

Last night was a my first 2019 SCDLH Prado. Started a bit slow and one dimensional but opened up at the halfway mark. Smooth smoke with some cedar and honey notes. These will sit a bit more before I try another


----------



## CgarDann

An amazing Reynaldo custom courtesy of non other than MR Ghost 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Por Larranaga Picadors

Very tasty as always and perfect draw,burn and construction, aside from having a bad plug I pulled out with my Modus tool and it was good to go. 

First one I ever had any issues with, but nothing major.

Always try to keep a couple on hand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Happy Happy HUMP DAY!
> 
> View attachment 309308


Never seen an S-10 convertible before! Nice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> Never seen an S-10 convertible before! Nice!


Yeah its a custom.
The top was chopped and a 350 Chevy motor and turbo 350 trans dropped in.
It is a California surf board truck.
Belongs to my friend James out in Long Beach California.
He left it here i refreshed the motor for him.
Had the top made in case he gets caught in the rain driving it back.
In Southern California rain is not an issue.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Christine , Me and my Son hitting the road getting away for a few days.
Gonna spend the weekend up in Cape Cod.
With my Son Dominick for his birthday.
You all stay safe see ya when i get back.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Christine , Me and my Son hitting the road getting away for a few days.
> Gonna spend the weekend up in Cape Cod.
> With my Son Dominick for his birthday.
> You all stay safe see ya when i get back.
> GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 309349


Enjoy your trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

GOS 18. BBF











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Christine , Me and my Son hitting the road getting away for a few days.
> Gonna spend the weekend up in Cape Cod.
> With my Son Dominick for his birthday.
> You all stay safe see ya when i get back.
> GOD BLESS!


Enjoy brother! Maybe you'll find some overlooked shaving brushes or razor blades at an antique store up there.


----------



## MattyIce

Man this little guy smelled like candy on the prlight and hasn’t disappointed! Soo good…


----------



## protekk

2010 Bolivar CE. Still have those strong Bolivar flavors and strength. Such a good cigar. I will miss these when they are gone.


----------



## Rondo

‘14 Vigia
Molasses, barnyard and unmentionable.


----------



## CgarDann

Just assembled a new toy, time to celebrate 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

CgarDann said:


> Just assembled a new toy, time to celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice... I've been hinting around for a couple years for one of them. Gonna start hinting now for Christmas cause my cheap a$$ won't spend that kinda cash on myself. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I’ve been looking at a few. For me
It’s not about the cash. It’s more about using it 5 times and then collecting dust in the garage.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

UBC03 said:


> Nice... I've been hinting around for a couple years for one of them. Gonna start hinting now for Christmas cause my cheap a$$ won't spend that kinda cash on myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The smoker itself is great. Made some chicken thighs today just to try it out. But it’s app totally sucks. Connecting the grill via WiFi is horrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Piper

CgarDann said:


> Just assembled a new toy, time to celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Does it burn wood pellets?


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Partagas Super Partagas 

Pretty tasty. Nothing really special, typical partagas flavor.

Perfect draw, burn and construction though 

For the cheap price for something similar to, but longer than, a typical Partagas PC, is worth buying on occasion. 

Wouldn't be a staple in my stash though









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Piper said:


> Beautiful! Does it burn wood pellets?


Yes that’s exactly what it does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Perfect pool day! Trinidad Topes


----------



## Ender1553

Enjoyed a nice cedar wrapped R&J that is smoking lights out (dec 19 box)
















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Enjoy brother! Maybe you'll find some overlooked shaving brushes or razor blades at an antique store up there.


Thank you my friend no brushes but we had a great time


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Enjoy your trip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you DAN THE MAN!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Just assembled a new toy, time to celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great grill and a great SEEGAR!
Enjoy my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> I’ve been looking at a few. For me
> It’s not about the cash. It’s more about using it 5 times and then collecting dust in the garage.


I am in the same boat!
Too much stuff to stash already.
Just wouldn't use it enough.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great to be back!
Be it ever so humble there is no place like home.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Vegas Robaina Famosos 

Excellent in every regard as always. 

Has been a consistently tasty and well constructed staple with me for a few years now. 

Even prefer it over the more well regarded Unicos in fact, and its a fair bit cheaper which is always nice.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Fonseca Delicias 

My first of these

Very tasty and very flavorful. Did have a hint of bitterness on the finish, but felt pretty spongy and is very fresh from an unknown vendor since I was gifted a few to try before buying the box I was considering in a few days, so was likely a little over humidified. 

Will dry box the other 3 for a few days and try again. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction and for a small vitola, lasted 45 minutes which is nice. 

Still planning to go ahead with the box purchase after trying this one.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

After doing some vintage shave brush restorations.


----------



## MattyIce

This is a good lil smoke but I like the bolivar pc better so far

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
May GOD Bless!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

ERDM Demi Tasse from ‘14


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop.

Liquid Lunch 

Peace my brothers!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cedros 2


----------



## MattT

Parti Short followed by crack stick.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Scap

PLPC from 2011 with a mug of home roasted Peruvian coffee.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

1946 Country Club Perfecto Clear Havana 

Very mild, but no musty taste, and the taste that was there was very good. 

Perfect draw, burn and construction too

Good early morning smoke, and always fun to smoke something from that era









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 309532
> 
> Cedros 2


Really like the Cedros line. Smoke a fair number of them on occasion. Have a No.2 on deck right now in fact 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDMPR goes really well with this citrus tangy IPA!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Punch Coronas

Date unknown, but has to be 2009 or earlier since they were discontinued in 2009

Extremely tasty and very flavorful. 

Burn needed some correction initially but straightened out nicely. 

Draw was perfect 

Construction wise, wrapper peeled a little in 2 places, but not badly, so not a big deal 

Overall a very enjoyable after dinner smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Trinidad - lovely little firecracker 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS


----------



## Jrfoxx2

1947 La Prosa King Clear Havana 

Very tasty and with a little bite on the finish. Mostly a nice woody flavor. 

Great burn, draw and construction too

Definitely an enjoyable smoke, and made extra nice for its nostalgia









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rains finally came Crack stick to pass the time peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Montecristo No.3 

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction as usual. 

One of my all-time favorite smokes.

Great taste, reasonable price, in right on 1 hour smoke time









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

FEW friends over life is grand!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Alright parts landed.
Time to get to work!
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

H Upmann Connoisseur No.2 

My first No.2.

Have had a few of the A's and No.1's and enjoyed them. 

Very tasty and good draw, burn and construction, after running my Modus II tool through it as the pre light draw was pretty tight, and the burn needed correction early on, but that happens to me a lot, which I attribute to having to use a standard soft flame bic lighter instead of one of my nice torches since they wont let us have butane cans to fill them. 

After those two initial corrections, everything was fine and I was a happy camper.

All in all, a very good smoke, and took right at an hour.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The weekend is here peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

QDO 50

Extremely tasty and perfect draw,burn and construction, just like the first one a few months ago.

Just excellent Cigars, to bad they have become a little hard to find recently as i would definitely order a box









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce

Had this earlier before coming in to work…HUHC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MattyIce said:


> Had this earlier before coming in to work…HUHC
> View attachment 309645


Very addicting that is why we call them Crack Sticks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
And a lovely morning it is.
Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful Saturday afternoon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Cedros De luxe No.2

Big fan of the Cedros line. Love the woody flavor. 

Excellent taste as always and perfect draw,burn and construction as usual also. 

Has been a consistently great smoke for me. An considering picking up a box of these









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Jrfoxx2 said:


> RyJ Cedros De luxe No.2
> 
> Big fan of the Cedros line. Love the woody flavor.
> 
> Excellent taste as always and perfect draw,burn and construction as usual also.
> 
> Has been a consistently great smoke for me. An considering picking up a box of these


I really enjoy your mini-reviews. Very interesting and informative.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Piper said:


> I really enjoy your mini-reviews. Very interesting and informative.


Thanks 
Just seems appropriate and more helpful than just posting a picture with no info, even just the marca and vitola.

When someone posts just a picture more than half the time I have no idea what it is...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

And a lovely day it is!
Just got back with the 65 caddy.
Gonna fire up the BBQ.
Right after i finish this.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

RyJ Short Churchills 

Excellent taste and perfect draw,burn and construction again. 

Haven't had more than a handful of these, but they have been a consistently great, reasonably priced smoke.

Enough so that I'm debating between a box of these or a box of Montecristo no.4's with my next order. 

Suspect I will end up going with these for a longer smoke time, something different (smoke a lot of monte 3's and 4's), they are tubos which I love for keeping one in my pocket and the price difference is negligible.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I had a few Habanos at the lake too.


----------



## CgarDann

Partagas Charlotte FPG OSSU 98











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Custom


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SUN'S just about to come up over the mountain.
Happy Sunday GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Trinidad Fundadores 

My first one of these thanks to a generous gifter.

Extremely tasty and excellent draw,burn and construction 

Cold draw seemed fairly tight, but once lit I had no problem getting good smoke volume out of it.

Lasted me an hour and a half, which surprised me as everything, regardless of size, always takes me an hour give or take a little. 

All in all a great smoke and I can definitely see why they are so popular and well regarded. 

Already have a trade arranged for 5 more, lol

Will be arriving in a couple weeks with my box split of Cohiba Coronas Especiales and a QDO 50 (would have loved to get more of the QDO's as I love them and only have 1 left, but he only has 3 and would only part with 1)

Should get a full box of Fonseca Delicias around the same time too.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I trust everyone had a great weekend.
Have a blessed day.
Peace to all!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

LFdC Elegidos 

My first of these 

Very tasty, definitely on the milder side. 

Excellent draw and construction.

Burn was off the entire time in spite of repeated corrections, but that could initially be from having to use a plain old bic lighter, and then smoking a a fairly strong wind after that. 

Also did require 3 or 4 puffs to get good smoke volume, as if it was too moist or going out. Been in my tupperdoors like everything else for several months, and came from an individual, not a vendor anyway. 

No idea what was up with that, but have had it happen a few times before with other smokes.

Regardless of all that, which I don't think was due to a construction issue with the Cigar, still a pretty good smoke for a relatively lower price for a Robusto size cc.

Nice morning smoke or whenever you want something on the milder side.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Doors finally landed.
Time to kick back.
Will install tomorrow if all goes well!
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over!
Party time i love the summer.
It really is grand.
Ryj Cazzi what a great cigar.
Paired with some Markers Mark Cask strength.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> View attachment 309758


CRACK HEAD!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Gummy Jones




----------



## Piper

First cigar in a year. Unbelievably delicious H. Upmann Royal Robusto.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> First cigar in a year. Unbelievably delicious H. Upmann Royal Robusto.
> View attachment 309765


Glad to see over on this side.
Even gladder to hear of your good fortune.
Peace bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thirsty Tuesday and i got to get crackin.
Lots to do and as you know.
Time waits for no man!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jrfoxx2

Cuaba Exclusivos 

Dont see much posted about Cuaba for some reason. 

Very tasty as usual, and slightly tight but acceptable draw as usual. 

Construction was excellent. 

Burn was a bit off the entire time, but not enough to need correction really . This is common for me with figarados for some reason. 

All in all, a really good smoke









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY HUMP DAY!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

A rough looking Caz


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 309795
> 
> A rough looking Caz


Most are but what they lack in looks.
They more than make up for in taste IMHO.
Look at that ash a Classic Cuban!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Still at the shop.
Time for a smoke break.
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents !
Thirsty Thursday! 
Peace to all!


----------



## huffer33

Good morning everybody 









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well Thursday is close enough.
The weekend has landed.
As Pit Bull would say!
Don't STOP THE PARTY!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Bird-Dog

Peso cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## protekk

An ‘06 Dip 3 with some Portuguese craft beer. Both were excellent!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Bipolar

I’m in! Great end to a great workweek.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Partagas Short to wind down this beautiful evening 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am on the flip side @CgarDann !
Partagas Short to start.
This beautiful day!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

A little VHERF action











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Headed to brunch on this beautiful Sunday.
GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## Gummy Jones

Erdm while waiting for a second rise on a 4 day fermented pizza dough.


----------



## MattT

2016 Johnny O Exclusives









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Robusto while doing some renovations.
This is the office next to the garage for the classic cars.
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

HUHC with some Shorts Locals Light, perfect for those Monday summer evenings in MI. Anything more would be a Tues-Sun kind of thing.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Been a while on this side.


----------



## Piper

Picadores.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll Robusto.
Top of the Morning gents!
Peace to all! GOD BLESS!


----------



## Romeo Allones

Two great brands.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Custom roll while working.
Damn i smoked like 5 cigars today.
I think i need an intervention.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY HUMP DAY!
Montie #4 some showers passing through.
Gonna be in the 90's they say.
Stay cool GOD BLESS!
All the best Tony


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Another Custom roll while working.
> Damn i smoked like 5 cigars today.
> I think i need an intervention.
> 
> View attachment 310005


If I need to come down there and confiscate your stash for your own good I'd be happy to!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> If I need to come down there and confiscate your stash for your own good I'd be happy to!


You are welcome anytime my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Montie #4 while putting down the tongue and groove underlayment.
For the new floor to follow.
Damn its hot today.
Peace to all.
Stay safe all the best Tony.


----------



## protekk

Pair of excellent 16’s yesterday. First a CoLa after lunch then a party 898 after dinner. Life is good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Long Day going to grab some staples!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gonna be another scorcher today.
Gonna finish this up.
Then get to work next door before the oven goes on lol.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## lex61

Petit Edmundo last night. I like these little fellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

My first Magnum 54. Curious as to the 46 comparison. So far I feel in 46 the flavors are more pronounced as the smaller ring gage usually does that. But in this size the blend is sort of more balanced if that makes any sense. What do you guys think?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> My first Magnum 54. Curious as to the 46 comparison. So far I feel in 46 the flavors are more pronounced as the smaller ring gage usually does that. But in this size the blend is sort of more balanced if that makes any sense. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat as you my friend!
Always liked the 46 better more in you face kinda cigar.
The 54 IMHO shines with aging as far as complexity goes least ways.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Custom roll Robusto part of an early birthday gift.
While making some vitamin D.
I am really enjoying these.
Peace to all GOD BLESS!
Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!_


----------



## Piper

Picadores


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie#4 these are really smoking great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDMPR after all it is Friday the 13th!
Celebrating the weekend!
And my favorite number!


----------



## Bipolar




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Heat finally subsided gonna get some showers.
Its all good Happy weekend Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Running some errands Edmundo to keep me company.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Time for coffee and a Cuban. Happy Sunday.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday!
GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553

Another R&J on a cigar patio listening to live music









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Monday!
Custom roll.
Robusto!
Peace to all!
Lets get this party started!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Believe it or not.
This cigar straightened out and smoked great.
These monties are off the hook.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom Roll peace to all!


----------



## MattT

Quintero









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP

Good morning, been sick for a week, finally feeling better. Trying to start the day right.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Hanging with my buddy.
He stops by every morning.
He pollinates my flowering Basil plant.
While I have my coffee and a Cuban.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

HUHC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cloudy and passing showers.
Gonna get in some crack real quick lol!
Peace to all may GOD BLESS!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Custom from Tony. Thanks brother very interesting profile. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Custom from Tony. Thanks brother very interesting profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know i can't keep my hands off them!
You sir are very welcome.
I am glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cleared up a bit so damn humid though.
Partagas Short the old stand by.
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunnyJ

If my memory is correct, I picked this up in Florence IT in 2019.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Peace to all !!!!!!!!!!!
May GOD BLESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

2017 Johnny O Colonials
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## CgarDann

RASS











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

14’ Vigia


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deke




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

From my Brother from another mother TB
King of the parti whores, LOL
What a great little smoke


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 310390
> 
> From my Brother from another mother TB
> King of the parti whores, LOL
> What a great little smoke


Glad I was able to find something for the man who has everything !
Enjoy!
Peace my brother !


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
Hurricane passing through next few hours.
Supposed to be the worst one in years we will see.
GOD BLESS !
Stay safe all the best Tony


----------



## CgarDann

Not too bad in Brooklyn just non stop rain but no winds to speak of











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

To help melt the Sunday away..









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Not too bad in Brooklyn just non stop rain but no winds to speak of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same in upstate New York by the shop!
They where making this Hurricane sound like the end of the world.
You got to love the weather man lol.
My mother used to say R.I.P.
If you listen to them you would never leave the house.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rain slowed up for a brief time.
Got a Montie in while doing some chores.
Peace to all stay safe GOD BLESS!


----------



## huffer33

Glad to hear y'all are able to ride out the storm!
 








Sent from the Devonian


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

huffer33 said:


> Glad to hear y'all are able to ride out the storm!
> View attachment 310448
> 
> 
> Sent from the Devonian


I think it is worse today than yesterday!
Thank you for the well wishes.
Nice to see you on this side!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HDMPR indoors of course.
I watched the movie Noah last night with Russell Crowe.
That is what the rain today reminds me of. 
Peace to all stay safe.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## protekk

Last day in Portugal calls for a 2015 BBF. And a cold beer on the balcony before going out with the family


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 310489


Are they not splendid!
Glad you are enjoying them.
Thank you for helping me retain my anonymity


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The party continues!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Are they not splendid!
> Glad you are enjoying them.
> Thank you for helping ne retain my anonymity


It was very good
Thanks Tony
I think I like the parti short a little better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> It was very good
> Thanks Tony
> I think I like the parti short a little better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I like the shorts better too.
For the money I don't think there is a better cigar on the planet.
Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sun is finally out!
Thank You JESUS for this blessing.
Have a great day All!


----------



## BobP

One of these split pretty bad near the end. I remember a couple had some small cracks, but it appears one of them grew. Smoked just fine though. Anyways, smoking with the neighbor, who always comes over empty handed.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

BPC meets SMP


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another very impressive BCJ.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Romeo Allones said:


> Another very impressive BCJ.


Can't go wrong with a Bolivar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY HUMP DAY!
Peace to all!
And may GOD bless!


----------



## Romeo Allones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Can't go wrong with a Bolivar!


Indeed this one ashes longer than most NCs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll while making vitamin D .
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Custom roll from Tony while Yogi gets a tan


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Time to make the doughnuts.
Sun should be up soon.
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F !
Gotta head out early.
Just wanted to wish you all a great weekend.
Custom Roll to go
Peace to all!


----------



## MattT

RASS this Friday evening.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Vigia 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Half corona earlier this week. I see why everyone loves these.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23

2012 CoRO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> View attachment 310681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 CoRO
> View attachment 310681


Long time no see!
Peace my brother!
All the best Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a break from a Manic Monday!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don't stop the party!

Winter is around the corner! 'Enjoy what is left of summer!
Peace to all!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning.
Doing some work at the garage.
Custom Roll Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sheetrock arrived time to Rock and Roll
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Long time no see!
> Peace my brother!
> All the best Tony



Same bro! I missed you guys! I hope your daughter and your corvettes are good. I stumbled across this site looking for old Puff threads, glad I found it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> Same bro! I missed you guys! I hope your daughter and your corvettes are good. I stumbled across this site looking for old Puff threads, glad I found it.


Thank you for your kind thoughts.
The 1955, 1959, 1969, 1997, 2004, Corvettes are all in storage.
In west palm beach Florida.
In a climate controlled facility.
I can't stand to look at the 1997.
That is the one that Lillian my step daughter used to drive.
She has passed victim of a drunk driver.
Ironically the drunk that struck the Nissan that her and her friend died in that night.
Died under suspicious circumstances 3 days before his trial.
Always a pleasure to see you.
All the best Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sheetrock arrived time to Rock and Roll
> Peace to all!
> GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 310780
> View attachment 310781


Looks like someone has a project on his hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Looks like someone has a project on his hands
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is why i can't get out of here!
I am gonna finish it up.
I will see you soon bro!


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts.
> The 1955, 1959, 1969, 1997, 2004, Corvettes are all in storage.
> In west palm beach Florida.
> In a climate controlled facility.
> I can't stand to look at the 1997.
> That is the one that Lillian my step daughter used to drive.
> She has passed victim of a drunk driver.
> Ironically the drunk that struck the Nissan that her and her friend died in that night.
> Died under suspicious circumstances 3 days before his trial.
> Always a pleasure to see you.
> All the best Tony


May God bless you, T.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> May God bless you, T.


You and yours as well my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks T
Great smoke


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Partagas Coronas Senior 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 310834
> 
> Thanks T
> Great smoke


Your very welcome.
You know i like them better than the #2.
With a few years of age those have 3 on them.
They really shine.
Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Time to make the Doughnuts.
Peace to all.
May GOD BLESS!
All the best Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all may GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Cheep and cheerful this morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Lovely Saturday loads of sunshine.
Get out and get it while its hot.
For us in the north east winter is around the corner.
Peace to all may GOD BLESS!


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom BHK 56:









Lovely wrappers on these


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bpegler said:


> Alex custom BHK 56:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely wrappers on these


Missed you bro All the best Tony!


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At a buddies place thanks Jimbo for the aged Boli!
Happy Sunday God's Day!
Peace to all!


----------



## Scap




----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Leyenda


----------



## haegejc

Wrong thread !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## protekk

A little late on this but my oldest turned 13 on September 3 so yesterday was a September 2008 PL Belicosos from her birthday box


----------



## MattT

Hanging out with my new smoking buddy and a Vegueros.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MattT said:


> Hanging out with my new smoking buddy and a Vegueros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Beautiful Dog!
Best wishes for many Happy healthy years together!
All the best Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking some Ribs!
Partagas Snake Arrogantly Bastard ale to keep me company!
Don't stop the party!
Peace to all may GOD BLESS!
Happy Labor Gay!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Custom roll with the girls.
I think they all need a bath.
Nice day to break out the hose.










Peace to all! May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## haegejc

Ditto Tony!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Monte Carlos 2014











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Love coming on this side when I can.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Keeping the pace!
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

What a beautiful day!
Not many left can feel old man winter in the morning.
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Beautiful evening and fall is definitely in the air 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

Cohiba Medio Siglo courtesy of one fine BOTL. Don’t smoke many shorties but tonight called for one and So far very enjoyable!! Thanks buddy!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop time to Rock!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Funky burn tastes great go figure!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Evening gentlemen









Sent from the Devonian


----------



## Wheels Up

The only thing better than turning wrenches on a Toyota is doing it with a Partagas courtesy of a good friend.

Thanks, @TonyBrooklyn ; !











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CgarDann

Punch Coronations with Turkish coffee and a boutique ginger ale - highly recommend if you can find it. It includes ingredients like organic agave, extracts of coriander, cardamom, chili pepper, orange and rose oil











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops


----------



## Rondo

S2


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Trinidad Fundadores BSM NOV 19











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night thing 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Romeo Allones

Draw was a bit tight but I PDed it and took out a stem and then it smoked like a dream.


----------



## MattT

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Beautiful Dog!
> Best wishes for many Happy healthy years together!
> All the best Tony!


Thanks Tony. He's a smart little thing, but so far he's been a good companion...always by my side. I needed another boy around in a house full of girls.

Today's selection Monte.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Elijah Craig.


----------



## BobP




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

BBF











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

MAG 46











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

HUHC on the porch this evening.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

DIC 17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## MattT

Quintessential...









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CgarDann

A little evening treat 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

We are missing your posts Tony 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

LaEscepcion Don Jose gets the call today. Great afternoon and great cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BPC while airing out the house in Brooklyn.
Grabbed a box at the L.C.D.H in T.J while i was out in Cali.
Took them on the plane landed at J.F.K.
No one even looked at them.
Be it ever so humble there is no place like home!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short Arrogant Bastard Ale back at the shop!


----------



## Rondo

‘14 Vigia


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a break while catching up.
Peace to all!
T.G.I.F!


----------



## Romeo Allones

A smart Pet Ed today on this gorgeous day.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Thanks Jack


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Petite #2 while making the doughnut's.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince with a shaggy foot.


----------



## bpegler

TonyBrooklyn said:


> BPC while airing out the house in Brooklyn.
> Grabbed a box at the L.C.D.H in T.J while i was out in Cali.
> Took them on the plane landed at J.F.K.
> No one even looked at them.
> Be it ever so humble there is no place like home!
> 
> View attachment 311470


Hope that you said “Hi” to Moises! Glad your trip went well brother!


----------



## Flawlessly

A lazy afternoon with a Cohiba robusto. Happy birthday to myself. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Flawlessly said:


> A lazy afternoon with a Cohiba robusto. Happy birthday to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy Birthday brother


----------



## Mark in wi

Flawlessly said:


> A lazy afternoon with a Cohiba robusto. Happy birthday to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy birthday!! And many more.


----------



## CgarDann

Flawlessly said:


> A lazy afternoon with a Cohiba robusto. Happy birthday to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy bday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD'S Day!
Peace to all!
May GOD Bless!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## Romeo Allones

bpegler said:


> Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda on a beautiful sunny day


I've only had the Dumas which is a quality smoke, any difference with the Leyanda?


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Romeo Allones said:


> I've only had the Dumas which is a quality smoke, any difference with the Leyanda?


A bit richer perhaps. It’s a very cool smoke, not a trace of harshness.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## haegejc

#4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rass and the 67 Riv on this rainy day.
May good fortune follow us all.
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## talisker10

Trini coloniales


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of 4 roses Bourbon.


----------



## protekk

Last nights NY Rangers preseason hockey with a 2014 Punch Punch Tubos. Perfect construction with nut and cedar notes and Med to med full strength. I don’t smoke many of these but this one was excellent.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Old man winter is flexing his muscle's.
Chilly and brisk at dawn here in the northeast.
Did i ever mention how much i hate winter!


----------



## CgarDann

Cuban Custom enjoying what ever is left of the low 70s before the temps start dropping 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short three olive martini.
Boy it gets dark early now.
Peace to all!


----------



## TX Cigar

With a pour of Johnny Walker scotch.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another Short Nite- Nite!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just another day in paradise!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all May GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

had to make a trip to Orlando for a funeral. Figured let’s send him off in style


----------



## Bipolar

got around to smoking one for my 6th!


----------



## Romeo Allones

A smart, cheering Siglo I on this cold damp day.


----------



## protekk

Had a 10 year old Party 898 while watching preseason last night. Love this time of year. Cigar was sublime smoked perfectly and tasted great could not ask for much more


----------



## Piper




----------



## Piper




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## protekk

2013 Bolivar Tubos no. 1 yesterday while apple picking in upstate NY. Great friends great day and a stellar cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> 2013 Bolivar Tubos no. 1 yesterday while apple picking in upstate NY. Great friends great day and a stellar cigar.
> View attachment 311735


We went apple picking as well. Glad you had a grand time of it.
Now what to do with all the apples lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fall has arrived time for a smoke and a brew.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TX Cigar

still warm in TX. Vodka water and this guy. Ready for some cold weather.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Early breakfast Brooklyn Style! 
Then I got to hit it hard.
Busy day much to do.
Just wanted to stop in and wish everyone a blessed day.
May GOD be with us all AMEN!


----------



## Romeo Allones

A strong SC Prado, nice flavours of cocoa and some meaty gravy notes too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Well the rain held out and i was able to get her done.
Time to kick back i think i earned it!
Thank You JESUS for this blessing AMEN!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Beautiful work Tony
Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Good-looking cigar deck Tony!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Beautiful work Tony
> Great job
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Piper said:


> Good-looking cigar deck Tony!


Thanks guys i figure i spend most of my time at the shop.
Might as well be comfortable.
Besides i always have parties.
And 25 people standing on that old deck.
Just didn't make sense anymore!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Rondo

Nice work, T.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Rondo said:


> Nice work, T.


Thank you my brother!
Stop by anytime!
Family is always welcome!


----------



## TX Cigar

Nice looking cigar smokin deck. With Crown Royal Black.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BOLIVAR P.C
From my trip to T.J
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Last of the Custom rolls i snagged for my birthday party.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## CgarDann

First cigar in about a week. Been battling a bad cold And unfortunately the summer is over so the pool is now closed till June 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Last of the Custom rolls i snagged for my birthday party.
> Peace to all!
> May GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 311785


Congrats on the party  and happy belated  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> Congrats on the party  and happy belated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much thanks bro!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Thanks guys i figure i spend most of my time at the shop.
> Might as well be comfortable.
> Besides i always have parties.
> And 25 people standing on that old deck.
> Just didn't make sense anymore!


The next time you do pizza I can be there on about nine hours notice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The next time you do pizza I can be there on about nine hours notice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pick a Friday any Friday!
My door is always open to you and yours
Peace my brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The next time you do pizza I can be there on about nine hours notice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to crash that party!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CgarDann said:


> First cigar in about a week. Been battling a bad cold And unfortunately the summer is over so the pool is now closed till June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a shame get well soon bro!
Really tried to get to you.
Just can't seem to catch up these days.
See ya soon.
GOD bless all the best Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> I want to crash that party!


Come on down you and yours are always welcome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LA PUNTA!
Peace to all!
May GOD bless!


----------



## protekk

You know what time it is ! Last night hockey with a great 2015 HDM Epi No. 1 and a district 96 brewing snake oil stout. Hockey, good beer and a great cigar makes me happy


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

protekk said:


> You know what time it is ! Last night hockey with a great 2015 HDM Epi No. 1 and a district 96 brewing snake oil stout. Hockey, good beer and a great cigar makes me happy
> View attachment 311815


Makes us all happy GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T>G>I>F!
Peace to all.
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## talisker10

Connie A


----------



## Wheels Up

It’s a good day for a RyJ Short Churchill, fellas.

Cheers!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Uno


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta move the 65 around.
Its that time of year.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I and Christine Dominick and Missy are heading out to Brunch.
We are going to a dog friendly establishment.
Owned by a very dear friend.
Have a blessed day.
Peace to all!


----------



## mpomario

A rare one for me. Lifting thanks to @poppajon75 from 4 years ago. 
View attachment 311897



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

RASS while grilling some cob. Last of the year probably.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61

Tournament day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Columbus Day!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## protekk

2015 Cohiba Siglo 2 while taking a break from cleaning up the yard. Freaking delicious!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Supposed to clear out today.
Custom Roll.
Gotta hit the road.
Peace to all.
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Petite Royals.
Very nice easy to smoke.
The flavor profile is very similar to the early Cazadores IMHO.
The RYJ flavor profile in some vitolas.
Has become more full body in the past few years.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Really nicely made Short de Punch, great construction with flavours of baking spices, nutmeg, cinammon and paprika, with even a little chilli at the start.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Custom roll I bought back from LCDH in T.J.
Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Reyes


----------



## CgarDann

What a beautiful evening. Crisp yet warm air. Quiet music in the background and a great cigar 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop busy day.
Thank you JESUS fir this blessing.
Peace to all!


----------



## Bipolar

H. Upmann HC


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!
Missy keeping me company at close to Dawn.
They really are man's best friend!
R Y J petite royals
Peace to all May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## huffer33

From a couple nights back -


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time for a Boli!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## protekk

2017 Partagas 898 on my walk last night. Solid cigar on a beautiful night.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Scap




----------



## Piper

This afternoon: Double Edmundo.


----------



## Piper

Later: Siglo VI


----------



## BobP




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday!
GOD'S Day!
Peace to all may GOD Bless!


----------



## protekk

Fall weather means prime time for cigars in my book! Last night a 2014 Sir Winston. Everything a quality cigar should be. Great construction and smoke production great taste and medium strength. I freaking love these!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I hate posting after Protekk
Here’s my 2020 Boli PC


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

GOT JESUS ?


----------



## Jordan23

Line up I had today


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jordan23 said:


> Line up I had today
> 
> View attachment 312078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312079


Hit it hard bro!
All the best!
Tony


----------



## Jordan23

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hit it hard bro!
> All the best!
> Tony


Same to you T!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Peace to all.
GOD Bless!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gloomy Day hanging with a couple of the Gals!
BPC
Peace to all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Custom


----------



## CgarDann

Parti short too windy for a longer smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Siglo IV this evening.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Finally here comes the sun!
Custom Roll Salamones .
Thank you JESUS for this blessing.
Peace to all.
And may GOD bless!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great day making vitamin D.
RYJ gets the call!
Peace to all!


----------



## Romeo Allones

Beli Cab selection.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Near the top of the game for me


----------



## haegejc

PE Bespoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy HUMP Day!
Peace to all!
GOD BLESS!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another great day for making vitamin D.
Thank you JESUS for this blessing Amen.
Peace to all.


----------



## CgarDann

Such a beautiful afternoon had to bring out the big gun 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

With some rye whiskey. Go stros.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

so it appears to be another great day
Enjoy it get out if you can.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over trying out the new deck.
Peace to all stay safe.
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Murphy’s Law
As soon as you clean the patio there’s going to be a wind storm


----------



## Piper

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Murphy’s Law
> As soon as you clean the patio there’s going to be a wind storm


In that case, I wouldn't recommend pissing off it either!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! Peace to all!


----------



## protekk

LGR!! Last night was a 2020 SLR Regios. I can’t believe this but it had a pretty big kick to it. Real strong tobacco flavor and rich. It was a good cigar but Not what I usually expect from the Regios


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all.
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Figuring out a job.
PSP#2 gets the call.
Peace to all!


----------



## Wheels Up

I believe this Partagas Serie E No. 2 is courtesy of @Humphrey’s Ghost in a trade or a round robin a while back.

Thanks, for a great afternoon smoke, Mark.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Vigia


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night. Smooth Ambler with Partagas coronal Junior 2014 and BBF 2019 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Sunday GOD's Day!


----------



## protekk

2006 Dip no. 3 with some District 96 IPA and Sunday soccer. Great smoke with perfect construction medium strength and plenty of smoke and flavor. Beer was really good too!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over Don't stop the Party!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gloomy Monday peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## Wheels Up

¡Hola mi amigos!

Monte #4 as I count down the days until I can go to an LCdH again.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

LCdH?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wheels Up said:


> ¡Hola mi amigos!
> 
> Monte #4 as I count down the days until I can go to an LCdH again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’ll PM you my list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> LCdH?


La Casa del Habano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> ¡Hola mi amigos!
> 
> Monte #4 as I count down the days until I can go to an LCdH again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



So many of them now.
I have been to T.J and Cancun.
Have a grand time of it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> LCdH?







__





lcdh mexico - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just me and Christine today.
It is a lousy rainy day nor easter blowing through.
I have just the project the 5.0 liter fords.
Have tendency to leak oil from the rear rail of the intake.
This one is no exception just a drop now and then.
But it will get worse over time.
The fix don't use the gasket thick bead of silicone does the trick.
Or so I am told by others.
Enjoy your day peace to all!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Busy day got her done!
Christine is happy we spent 9 hours together.
No more dirty girl LOL!













































The secret lots of Cuban Cigars and power bars LOL!
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy HUMP DAY!
Peace to all!
GOD Bless!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Starting to look like something.
I go there when ever i got a few hours to spend.
Did i ever mention how much i hate tapping. LOL!


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

@TonyBrooklyn its not the tapping it’s the sanding that gets me


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> @TonyBrooklyn its not the tapping it’s the sanding that gets me


I sand very little i don't like it either.
I spend my time putting on 3-4 very light coats.
I don't tape all that often.
But it works well for me.
I have found i in general hate the whole process lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace to all!


----------



## Rondo

My last Robusto T


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> My last Robusto T
> 
> 
> View attachment 312354


Is that a good or a bad thing? My recollection is ccs are not your thing lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Lusi


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Montie #4 Peace to all!


----------



## Romeo Allones

Media Luna, full bodied and super sweet.


----------



## bearinvt

The stick is from @CgarDann. The pose is from @Perfecto Dave


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Getting this in before the next band of showers pass through.
Peace to all.
May GOD BLESS!



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rondo

@CgarDann Not a good thing. Those were limited from ‘09 and quite delicious. I still enjoy the occasional Trinidad and Cohiba.


----------



## CgarDann

Rondo said:


> @CgarDann Not a good thing. Those were limited from ‘09 and quite delicious. I still enjoy the occasional Trinidad and Cohiba.


Noted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I and Christine just hit Brooklyn!
Stopping by my kid sisters house.
My favorite witch today is her Birthday.
Figured Christine would enjoy some 93 octane in her gas tank.
JESUS CHRIST talk about sticker shock!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bending some brake lines.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Wheels Up

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Bending some brake lines.
> Peace to all!
> May GOD BLESS!
> 
> View attachment 312464


My favorite part of making a new line is when it’s a perfect flare and the B nut is still on the bench.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wheels Up said:


> My favorite part of making a new line is when it’s a perfect flare and the B nut is still on the bench.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL! you took the words right out of my mouth! BRAVO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A rest after a long day with my favorite girl.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to clean out the basement in the office space I am renovating.
The building with the exception of storing cars for the past 25 years or so.
Has been for the most part vacant.
Couple of friends stopping by to help container on the way.
You all have a blessed day!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends over peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Christine and I this Thursday morning.
Gotta figure out a headlight intermittent issue.
And an intermittent charging issue.
I believe they are connected to each other.
Like two bullies in the school yard lol.
Gonna get on it as soon as i finish this.
Peace to all may GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F! CUSTOM ROLL ROBUSTO.
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## bearinvt

TonyBrooklyn said:


> T.G.I.F! CUSTOM ROLL ROBUSTO.
> Peace to all!
> May GOD BLESS!
> 
> 
> View attachment 312520


Love the mug. Those are some of my favorites.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Short gotta grab some corner beads to finish the office.
Suns coming up later and later.
Setting earlier and earlier,
Did I mention how much I hate winter lol!
Peace to all May GOD BLESS!


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

2017 PSD 4 and some Artisanal Vanilla Mocha stout on a beautiful NY fall night


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MISSY and I going to Pet store.
Happy Sunday GODS DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning peace to all GOD BLESS!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## CgarDann

Mid 60s in Nov. . Time to celebrate with RYJ Tacos











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hanging at the shop with Missy and Jimmy Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents.
Early bird gets the worm.
Peace to all!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

The witching hour lol!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Happy Hump Day!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Spraying up the doors locks on the old gal.
Gotta make a trip to the lumber yard.
Have a blessed day all!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## protekk

A 2009 SLR Pacificos last night with some Sand City IPA. Great cigar great beer and perfect smoking weather









Today after yard work was a 2014 Sir Winston with some Equilibrium Alleyway IPA. Can’t say enough good things about this cigar. Bliss and look at that divit!


----------



## poppajon75

MC #4 after finishing the loft in the shop.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

poppajon75 said:


> MC #4 after finishing the loft in the shop.


Look what the cat dragged in lol!
Always a pleasure to see ya in these here parts Pilgrim.
Nice job all the best Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the shop busting knuckles LOL!
Stay safe GOD BLESS!
All the best Tony


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking some crack with a couple of friends!
My LORD it sure does get dark early.
Have I ever mentioned how much I hate winter!


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning gents!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Behike 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Sat night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

At the crack of dawn.
HAPPY SUNDAY GOD'S DAY!
Peace to all!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Custom roll


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LA PUNTA!
Gonna take Christine out.
Nice sunny day not to many of these left.
Winter is almost here YUCK!
Peace to all may GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Stayed longer than I intended to.
Had to send for some Cuban reinforcements lol.
Peace to all May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Piper

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 312744


Wow! That is impressive—both the tumor and the surgery!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piper said:


> Wow! That is impressive—both the tumor and the surgery!


Got a hold of it and started to pull and it just kept coming, LOL
Completely saved a $17 cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Christine and Crack lol!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Few friends came over.
Some Martini's and Cubans.
Nice night moon almost full and bright.
All of a sudden we get hungry.
Funny before the Pandemic.
We would all get in the car.
Always a designated driver and go to the Diner.
No worries couple of dozen eggs.
Left over sausage peppers mushrooms touch of cheddar cheese. Frittata .
I am going to post the frittata in the food section.
Peace to all!


----------



## BobP

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Few friends came over.
> Some Martini's and Cubans.
> Nice night moon almost full and bright.
> All of a sudden we get hungry.
> Funny before the Pandemic.
> We would all get in the car.
> Always a designated driver and go to the Diner.
> No worries couple of dozen eggs.
> Left over sausage peppers mushrooms touch of cheddar cheese. Frittata .
> I am going to post the frittata in the food section.
> Peace to all!
> 
> View attachment 312778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312779


You're making me hungry.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BobP said:


> You're making me hungry.


Your always welcome my friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Top of the morning!
Peace to all!
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Spending the afternoon with my little friend Juan


----------



## Gummy Jones

Haven't posted in a while

Hope everyone is well


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thank you JESUS for our blessings every one Kicking back after a long rewarding day.
Peace to all
GOD BLESS!


----------



## TX Cigar

Straying on this side.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Time to make the doughnuts.
Peace to all.
May GOD BLESS!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wow sunny and 69 in upstate Ny.
When are we gonna see this again.
Peace to all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

T.G.I.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PEACE TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MAY GOD BLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Friday, gentlemen. I’m starting my long-awaited Mexican vacation with a Vegueros and a mojito at the Cancun LCdH.

Cheers, y’all!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Wheels Up said:


> Happy Friday, gentlemen. I’m starting my long-awaited Mexican vacation with a Vegueros and a mojito at the Cancun LCdH.
> 
> Cheers, y’all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Long awaited and well deserved..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Short


----------



## protekk

2015 Bolivar CG with some coffee. These are finally coming into their own. Great construction and draw with medium strength.


----------



## CgarDann

Saturday night 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## bpegler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice San Juan.


----------



## protekk

Sunday soccer and a sublime 2016 Partagas Lusi. This one clicked on all cylinders and was nubbed in almost 2 hours. Great construction and draw with med-med full strength. A perfect large cigar for a beautiful Sunday


----------



## awk6898

EBM DIC '18 Edmundo with a little Maker's









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Partagas Culebras 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobP




----------



## Romeo Allones

A gorgeous day and a gorgeous cigar, this Dumas was sweet and rich and creamy.


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro González custom rolled Prince. Shaggy foot.
Happy Thanksgiving  everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Media Luna


----------



## protekk

After turkey smoke yesterday. A sublime 2013 monsdale custom. Great smoke, great food, great drinks, great company. My life is full!


----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 312955


Great minds think alike. This was yesterday’s smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Closed foot on a Hector Luis Prieto farm rolled BHK 56 I’m smoking today. His farm is in Pinar del Rio, western part of Cuba. Fabulous tobacco, some of the best on the Island. Very full bodied cigar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Sorry, wrong list!


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Behike 56. Such a lovely wrapper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

]


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

E2
Keep the Parti going while Tony is on vacation


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## CgarDann

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> View attachment 313102


These are hitting all the right notes now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CgarDann said:


> These are hitting all the right notes now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Graham crackers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## deke

A little late, but in post-game tailgate in Ann Arbor last Saturday, had a Cohiba Siglo II to celebrate win over Ohio State.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

A little cloudy this morning. Papo custom roll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Robusto Extra 2006. One of my favorite ( now deleted) regular production Havanas. Honey and cream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Juan Lopez and Costa Rican coffee


----------



## Bird-Dog

Romeo Allones said:


>


The whole Open series got a bad rap when introduced, mostly by people who hadn't even tried one I think. But they're much better than their PR, especially the Regata. Neat size and shape. Lovely smooth and subtle smoke. Thumbs up!


----------



## bpegler

Partagas Series No. 1 EL 17 for breakfast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Supremo EL 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez custom BHK 56 on my balcony.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Sir Winston 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Double Edmundo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo 80 Aniversario 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Reyes


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Coloniales


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones

Without Tony, this thread moves slow.


----------



## Piper

Agree! Time for Tony @TonyBrooklyn to come home. We miss him!


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Behike 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Partagas and bourbon.


----------



## haegejc

Cazadores











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Short from my brother Tony


----------



## MattT

RyJ3 tonight.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A 2015 QDO Coronas nightcap last night after a long day of food, drink and great company.


----------



## Wildone




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops


----------



## Olecharlie

Oops


----------



## Rondo

‘14 Vigia


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

One pre hot tub HdM CMa. Happy NYE everyone!









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

MattT said:


> One pre hot tub HdM CMa. Happy NYE everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


I meant HU CM...to many NYE beverages...

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk

A 2014 punch punch with my brother before the Rangers game and new year festivities. Solid start to the night.


----------



## ebnash

Dumas and Diplomatico


----------



## ebnash

MattT said:


> One pre hot tub HdM CMa. Happy NYE everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Such a great cigar. Those were my 1st Cuban purchase and probably one of my favorites.


----------



## Romeo Allones

A nice BPC to kick off the new year.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince on a very warm evening. Happy New Year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## protekk

First cigar 2022 had to be a great one. 2015 Trinidad fundadores yesterday while watching some hockey. I took my time pre light to observe the flawless construction and the smell from the foot and on the cold draw was all dark chocolate. Upon lighting it was a rich, perfectly constructed smoke. Easily a top 5 cigar for me


----------



## bpegler

Sunday Montecristo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Don't smoke CCs often but always look over here every once in a while. . Where in the world has Brooklyn Tony been? He's always posting on this side.


----------



## Wheels Up

TX Cigar said:


> Don't smoke CCs often but always look over here every once in a while. . Where in the world has Brooklyn Tony been? He's always posting on this side.
> View attachment 313763


He got a temporary ban a while back. Not sure if his ban is still in place or if he’s just hanging out somewhere else.

I sure miss seeing him around either way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobP

A quick smoke. May Tony find safe travels.


----------



## Romeo Allones

Another blue sky day for my fav Upmann.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Monte 4.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

A lovely Dumas on a lovely day.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Thought I'd have a D4 in light of it just making No 4 on CA's list.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Romeo Allones

A quick HUHC on this cold day.


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Cohiba Mini...cuz it's cold out here.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Not as cold in Savannah, GA. where I just arrived for a work conference. Enjoying a El Laguito 2019 custom rolled? Can't remember who on here gifted it to me, but nicely done. Really enjoying it so far. @Wheels Up will be happy to know that his tray is getting some travel time in too.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Parti Serie Mini after breakfast this morning watching this freightliner go by to unload. Freight backups are about to get a little longer...
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RC


----------



## haegejc

BBF











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Monte 5


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Lovely day for a lovely Media Luna.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Just lit the shaggy foot of this Alex custom roll Prince.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alejandro Gonzalez (Alex) custom BHK 56. Alex found some beautiful wrapper leaves for these. 
Enjoy your day gentlemen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Thanks to an extremely generous brother from another forum, I'm enjoying HUHC's again. Perfect for after my mountain bike ride this morning. Also pretty cool how the redwood grove that comes through my deck is visible in the bowl of a freshly cleaned ashtray!


----------



## Scap

Forgot I hadn't tried one from this box...


----------



## TX Cigar

After chicken and pork chops on the grill. With a pour of Glenlivet.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bpegler

(Not a) Cohiba Ideales 

The actual Cohiba Ideales should be available soon. They are one of the “book” cigars that are produced every year. They come in a box of 20 that looks like a book. I smoked several of the Cohiba Sublime Extras that were the last Cohiba book, back in 2008. Fabulous cigars.

Unfortunately I’m priced out of the books now, I haven’t seen these priced yet, but at least several thousand.

So what am I really smoking? It’s a custom roll, rolled by one of the El Laguito rollers with a blend that is supposed to resemble the actual blend. But it’s not a factory cigar. Same size 6.9”x56. Lovely wrapper and very well rolled.

It’s smoking well, medium full with plenty of cocoa. But I’m sure that it’s not like the real deal. It’s more like a factory Trinidad than Cohiba, but not quite the same complexity.

Enjoy your evening gentlemen.

Here’s what the real Cohiba Ideales will look like:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

bpegler said:


> (Not a) Cohiba Ideales
> 
> The actual Cohiba Ideales should be available soon. They are one of the “book” cigars that are produced every year. They come in a box of 20 that looks like a book. I smoked several of the Cohiba Sublime Extras that were the last Cohiba book, back in 2008. Fabulous cigars.
> 
> Unfortunately I’m priced out of the books now, I haven’t seen these priced yet, but at least several thousand.
> 
> So what am I really smoking? It’s a custom roll, rolled by one of the El Laguito rollers with a blend that is supposed to resemble the actual blend. But it’s not a factory cigar. Same size 6.9”x56. Lovely wrapper and very well rolled.
> 
> It’s smoking well, medium full with plenty of cocoa. But I’m sure that it’s not like the real deal. It’s more like a factory Trinidad than Cohiba, but not quite the same complexity.
> 
> Enjoy your evening gentlemen.
> 
> Here’s what the real Cohiba Ideales will look like:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a fantastic cigar. For a special occasion—a wedding, a big birthday with old friends—it's probably worth the investment.


----------



## bpegler

Piper said:


> Sounds like a fantastic cigar. For a special occasion—a wedding, a big birthday with old friends—it's probably worth the investment.


I’m going on a little vacation next week. I’ll try to smoke and post about a couple of special cigars. 
And a few customs like I usually smoke.
Of course you’re right, life is too short not to enjoy a great cigar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BBF


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince.
For those who might not be familiar with who Alex is, he is Alejandro Gonzalez, the house roller at the Comodoro Hotel in Havana. One of the best rollers in Havana, imho.
The Prince is called that because it’s the favorite size and blend preferred by one of the Princes in a Middle Eastern Royal family.
Full bodied. 6”x58, with a shaggy foot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

I have heard that Alex could no longer get quality leaf and was no longer rolling
Is that true Bob?


----------



## bpegler

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I have heard that Alex could no longer get quality leaf and was no longer rolling
> Is that true Bob?


He’s not rolling now, he’s been on an extended vacation here in the US. The problem is that all of the famous rollers have had their business disrupted because of the Covid-19 pandemic. They are just like so many other small businesses. 
But there are still a ton of custom cigars that were already rolled. I can’t get the Reynaldo’s and Juanita’s customs that were my bread and butter, but Alex’s are still available, at least for a while.
There is lots of great tobacco in Cuba, but they are having supply chain issues. But everyone here is familiar with the extraordinary inflation of prices for Havana cigars. 
I hope that things open up soon, and all the custom rollers are back in full time business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

Medio Siglo, my fave Cohiba.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda. Like a big chocolate bar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Vigia


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Custom roll


----------



## bpegler

Another Alex custom in the garage. Tomorrow will be at the beach  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

I always enjoy seeing your beach pics @bpegler


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince for the first evening at the beach. I’ll try to smoke something special tomorrow during the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Sweet and spicy little gems...


----------



## ebnash

So good, I had to light another Divino


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Piramides Edicion Limitada 2006. An extraordinary cigar. Sweet butter, cocoa, very dark chocolate.
These were pretty good for the first few years after they were rolled. But now they are incredible. 
Enjoy your Super Bowl Sunday gentlemen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Jaw Breaker....
There's probably $25 of gold in the paint on the band. Lol


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Topes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Papo Robaina farm rolled watching the moon rise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

1st one from my box that is even smokeable. After tossing 10 or so.


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Supremo EL 2019 milk chocolate with some oak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

ebnash said:


> 1st one from my box that is even smokeable. After tossing 10 or so.
> 
> View attachment 314663


What happened with those you had to toss? I’ve been through multiple boxes of Leyendas without any problems. Really sorry that such an expensive cigar was problematic for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

bpegler said:


> What happened with those you had to toss? I’ve been through multiple boxes of Leyendas without any problems. Really sorry that such an expensive cigar was problematic for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every cigar that I have cut has been plugged. I've used perfecdraw and/or Modus to try and clear a path, but they still will not smoke. They tunnel or canoe and all taste horrible. They are in the same container as all of my other Habanos with no issues. 62% and 65F. I've taken these and dry boxed for up to 2 weeks and they still will not draw. This one, when cut, had a little bit of a tight draw but was definitely smokeable. It burned without issues, but just tasted like hot ash will little hints of typical flavors I expect. I have about 5-6 of these left and half of them have been cut and zero airflow, at all. I believe I have a couple more that have not been cut. At this point, I don't know why I haven't just thrown them all in the trash, but it probably has to do with the fact that I spent so much money on them.

I started to question authenticity of this box, early on because there was also no uniformity of wrapper colors throughout the box, plus the smokeability issues. This isn't uncommon, but I expect that a top tier cigar would have a little tighter "within box" tolerance for appearance, but I could be wrong.

Of course, you are correct that these are an expensive box and it's frustrating. I purchased them from ***, a "trusted" supplier, but of course, when I reached out to them, they never responded. After some searching around, I found that this is a common complaint with this supplier, so I just decided they would never get my money again...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Every cigar that I have cut has been plugged. I've used perfecdraw and/or Modus to try and clear a path, but they still will not smoke. They tunnel or canoe and all taste horrible. They are in the same container as all of my other Habanos with no issues. 62% and 65F. I've taken these and dry boxed for up to 2 weeks and they still will not draw. This one, when cut, had a little bit of a tight draw but was definitely smokeable. It burned without issues, but just tasted like hot ash will little hints of typical flavors I expect. I have about 5-6 of these left and half of them have been cut and zero airflow, at all. I believe I have a couple more that have not been cut. At this point, I don't know why I haven't just thrown them all in the trash, but it probably has to do with the fact that I spent so much money on them.
> 
> I started to question authenticity of this box, early on because there was also no uniformity of wrapper colors throughout the box, plus the smokeability issues. This isn't uncommon, but I expect that a top tier cigar would have a little tighter "within box" tolerance for appearance, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Of course, you are correct that these are an expensive box and it's frustrating. I purchased them from ***, a "trusted" supplier, but of course, when I reached out to them, they never responded. After some searching around, I found that this is a common complaint with this supplier, so I just decided they would never get my money again...


You could try Tony’s old trick of freezing them, thawing them and then freezing them again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You could try Tony’s old trick of freezing them, thawing them and then freezing them again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I had not heard of that. I'll reach out to him and talk to him about this...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> Lol, I had not heard of that. I'll reach out to him and talk to him about this...


He swore that the more you froze them the more open the draw would become
Even if you had to do it multiple times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> He swore that the more you froze them the more open the draw would become
> Even if you had to do it multiple times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well s**t…I’m going to try this. What do I have to loose. I’ll report back on this in a few weeks.


----------



## talisker10

Epi especial '16


----------



## Piper

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You could try Tony’s old trick of freezing them, thawing them and then freezing them again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is interesting because I routinely froze all my incoming CCs to prevent tobacco beetle outbreaks and have still had some cigars that didn't draw well.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piper said:


> This is interesting because I routinely froze all my incoming CCs to prevent tobacco beetle outbreaks and have still had some cigars that didn't draw well.


Tony would say to keep freezing them
We’ll see how Eric does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

HUHC


----------



## ebnash

Cuaba Divino


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Behike 56 on a rainy evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## 4thtry




----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince.
Alex is officially moving to the US and will be applying for his Green Card in a year. So his cigars from the Comodoro Hotel in Havana will be unavailable before much longer.
I have several bundles, but will probably be posting some other Havana customs and farm rolls in the near future.
I’m glad that he will have the opportunity for more freedom here, I’m sure it was a difficult decision because he loves Cuba .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Tragic that there are still so many countries under authoritarian rule—and that they have imperial ambitions.


----------



## Rondo

I’ve enjoyed many cigars from Alex. His talents will be missed. 

Short


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Really enjoyed this, I'm going to have the try the others in the connie line.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4thtry

Majestic 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy custom BHK 56.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

This is Yerandy and his farm in Pinar del Rio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

MS.


----------



## Rondo

HC


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Behike 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

ML.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Got this one from Dino today and put it right to work.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## UBC03

bearinvt said:


> Got this one from Dino today and put it right to work.
> View attachment 315041


Wasn't sure about how much you're into CCs. So I sent Cohiba to quints and a couple in between. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

UBC03 said:


> Wasn't sure about how much you're into CCs. So I sent Cohiba to quints and a couple in between.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The parti D4 is one of my all time favorites and who doesn't love a Siglo? You've made me a happy guy. Now I just need some warmer weather to enjoy them in. Another couple months of winter to go.


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost




----------



## bpegler

Yerandy farm rolled BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

D4


----------



## ebnash




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Custom


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Behike 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

HUHC


----------



## Olecharlie

Happy St Patty’s Day!


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Tony would say to keep freezing them
> We’ll see how Eric does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, after 5 freeze cycles a couple of them had a very marginal draw improvement. I decided to try and smoke one about 20 min ago and I'm pretty convinced I got a fake box. Terribly harsh like all the rest and horrible burn. I finally just threw away the rest of the box. Just not worth the grief, anymore. $500 box was trash, lol. 

This started a hard tunnel shortly after I took the pic.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

That’s really a shame Eric
Sorry to hear that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Yeah, that is awful, E. A chance we all take. 
I’m glad it wasn’t a $1200 box of CoRo.


----------



## ebnash

Rondo said:


> Yeah, that is awful, E. A chance we all take.
> I’m glad it wasn’t a $1200 box of CoRo.


For sure, all part of the CC game.


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy farm rolled BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Custom roll by Alex with El Salvadoran coffee


----------



## zcziggy

Well. .. I tried... This is like drinking a milkshake through a cocktail straw...


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

zcziggy said:


> Well. .. I tried... This is like drinking a milkshake through a cocktail straw...
> 
> View attachment 315347


Probably the cigar that is plugged most often for me
When they are good, they are very good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Probably the cigar that is plugged most often for me
> When they are good, they are very good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


plugged??? that little thing was rock solid


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> plugged??? that little thing was rock solid


It’s that Cuban craftsmanship!


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> It’s that Cuban craftsmanship!


The model of consistency.. consistently inconsistent.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones

zcziggy said:


> Well. .. I tried... This is like drinking a milkshake through a cocktail straw...
> 
> View attachment 315347


Funny that the Anejados version has been the most consistent CC I have had this last year, in flavour and construction.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Custom roll by Alex with El Salvadoran coffee
> View attachment 315341


Nathan,
I recognize the writing on that foot band. How was it? I remember that batch had an odd taste to me, kind of like fig newtons... Not bad, but just odd


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Centrofinos


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Soberano
Probably in my top five all time favorite cigars


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Hector Luis Prieto custom Behike 56. Listening to a mountain stream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

bpegler said:


> Hector Luis Prieto custom Behike 56. Listening to a mountain stream.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty! Does the cigar widen towards the foot, or is it just so long that the head looks far away LOL?


----------



## bpegler

Piper said:


> What a beauty! Does the cigar widen towards the foot, or is it just so long that the head looks far away LOL?


It’s just the angle of the picture. 6.5” x 56 RG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda by a mountain stream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

From yesterday. It was so cold, had to do something short. Parti Serie D Mini









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy Gomez farm rolled. This is a beast, 60RGx170mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## awk6898

Party Short for the ride home









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Custom Roll


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## Rondo

Strong Butterscotch Vigia from ‘14


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Rondo with the mic drop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Scap




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

Lurking on this side for a change.


----------



## MattT

Quickie tonight while I got a free moment. My Habano AF Short Story..HUHC.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

I’m really enjoying the semi-retired life. Working on a coffee table today and this little fella made the work more fun. It has a peculiar, but enjoyable taste I can’t name.

Sorry I don’t recall if this one came from Tony or Mark, but I’m pretty sure it was a gift from one of you. Many thanks to whomever it was who sent it to me.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Yeah but where are the pics of the table?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy farm rolled BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

bpegler said:


> Yerandy farm rolled BHK 56
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob, How do the farm rolls compare to the Alex, Reynaldo, Juanita etc…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Bob, How do the farm rolls compare to the Alex, Reynaldo, Juanita etc…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still think that the best Cuban cigars are from the custom rollers you named, but Alex has moved to the USA, and Reynaldo has moved to Cancun Mexico. There just aren’t enough tourists in Havana to keep their shops open. 
Some of the Reynaldo and Alex cigars are still available, they rolled a bunch before they left. But in a few months, I’m sure that they will be gone. 
Yerandy’s farm rolls are excellent, but they are a little more one dimensional than most of the custom rolls. Of course all the wrappers, binders and fillers are coming from the same farm. The wrappers are beautiful, his farm is just a few miles from the Robaina farm. Some of the best leaf in Cuba. And all of the rolls are great, I haven’t found any construction issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom 6.7” x 56 RG.
Reynaldo’s cigars are some of the strongest customs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Yeah but where are the pics of the table?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally got around to putting some lacquer on it this morning.

Sides are oak, top made from teak and purple heart with walnut and maple inlay to match some accessories I built previously.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zcziggy

@Wheels Up :That looks awesome man!!


----------



## Rondo

Wheels, that’s beautiful.


----------



## UBC03

Great job wheels. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Beautiful Steve!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Thanks, fellas. I was pretty happy with the outcome for just a hillbilly with a hack saw.


----------



## tryan606

@Wheels Up, beautiful craftsmanship. The pieces look great.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BPC


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

These have been hit or miss the last few years but this last box has been excellent


----------



## Rondo

Left work a couple hours early so an old ERDM Demi Tasse is a delicious way to start the weekend.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

A well rested Short.


----------



## Scap

Last night. An absolute delight.


----------



## Scap

This morning. Going through my singles drawer. Always fun to find random gold nuggets and remembering the good times we used to have at herfs a couple years ago.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Amuletos. A powerhouse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10

Huhc, young and bitter


----------



## talisker10

Punch pc from ‘13. Lots of twang


----------



## MattT

Front porch party pack.
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

A quick Cohiba before going to bed early so I can get up extra early to go up north and open the campers for the season.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Mushrooms and Twang.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Topes for breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Dantes EL 16 for breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piramides Extra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## bpegler

Yerandy Gomez BHK 56 for breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piramides


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BPC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Caz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

A bit of a Frankenstein look after knocking this out of the ashtray reaching for my coffee. Modus glue to the rescue!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BPC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap




----------



## bearinvt




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoked a R&J Churchill tubos at my nephew's wedding. No picture but was nice to get in a cigar after a year.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Top Ten.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann

Still Alive 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Wonky burn but the draw is actually perfect and probably the strongest peanut butter flavor I ever got from a cigar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Edmundo 








.


----------



## Rondo

‘14 Vigia


----------



## Romeo Allones




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper




----------



## Piper




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

No. 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

#4











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

P2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Epi 2 last night and a short tonight


----------



## Mich_smoker

Petite robusto with coffee to start the day


----------



## haegejc

Parti short











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

Siglo II.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan23




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## StogieNinja

'05 H Upmann Mag 46.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Top Ten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hoyo de Mena 56 Maduro Custom roll. This obviously came from a great crop. Perfect draw and  burn. Great flavors, Sweet tobacco, floral, nuts, cedar, oak, hay, rich earth, coffee beans, charred meat,slight black pepper that disappeared quickly, the smoke is thick and creamy










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoked a Connie A (Dec '15) and a R&J Ex 4 (Jun '16) over the weekend. No pics because I was visiting non-smoking friends and didn't want to look like I had a cigar fetish.  The H. Upmann was disappointing—zero twang. The R&J was superb—quintessential Habanos.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Piper said:


> Smoked a Connie A (Dec '15) and a R&J Ex 4 (Jun '16) over the weekend. No pics because I was visiting non-smoking friends and didn't want to look like I had a cigar fetish.  The H. Upmann was disappointing—zero twang. The R&J was superb—quintessential Habanos.


Still have half a box of Connie A from ‘18 that have not been impressive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Petite royal


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## talisker10

Cce


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Elefantes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Morning twang Gifted from a fine Brother.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Behike 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

2009 Johnny-O


----------



## Rondo

Half Corona


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Monte 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Rondo said:


> Half Corona
> 
> View attachment 317634


Really enjoy the crack sticks, but the prices have doubled in the last few months....like everything else.

Slowly smoking a HdM EP1 myself.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

haegejc said:


> View attachment 317730


I love those! Took me a long time, like several years, to try one after they launched the Open line because a lot of people said they were too mild to be "a real Montecristo" and just made for golfers who only smoked occasionally on the links. How wrong they were! Plenty of zip and loads of flavor. I think I'll go fire one up too. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## haegejc

Bird-Dog said:


> I love those! Took me a long time, like several years, to try one after they launched the Open line because a lot of people said they were too mild to be "a real Montecristo" and just made for golfers who only smoked occasionally on the links. How wrong they were! Plenty of zip and loads of flavor. I think I'll go fire one up too. Thanks for reminding me.


Very under-rated Cuban! A favorite of mine. Just hard to find now at a decent price! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Amuletos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

BPC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Top Ten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Peanut butter cookie with butterscotch icing and graham cracker sprinkles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Connie A from 2018.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt




----------



## Jordan23

upman 2


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Parti MF











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

HU #2 SUB MAR 2012


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Amuletos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Yesterday


----------



## bearinvt

I’ll just say it’s been a struggle


----------



## ChrisBB

My first cuban. ☺


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> I’ll just say it’s been a struggle
> View attachment 318065


Sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Congrats @ChrisBB


----------



## Mich_smoker

Connie 1, suits my taste perfectly. I have to say I enjoy the robusto format more than PC's, minutos and half coronas overall. I prefer a more open draw and the larger RG construction seems to be more consistent (in my limited experience).


----------



## talisker10

Epi especial 2016, really nice toasted aged tobacco


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Two cigars this afternoon: Connie A.


----------



## Piper

R&J Ex 3.


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy custom BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

BPC Down to my last 3 and they were all tighter than a new boot. I tried Tony’s freezer trick and this one opened up nicely but the others are back in the deep freeze for another session


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Double Edmundo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince with a shaggy foot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Nubbing a JL think its a #2, not sure.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Amuletos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

bearinvt said:


> BPC Down to my last 3 and they were all tighter than a new boot. I tried Tony’s freezer trick and this one opened up nicely but the others are back in the deep freeze for another session
> View attachment 318256


What's the freezer trick?


----------



## Joe Sticks

Am quitting the work tasks early. 
Firing up a Monte No. 5 and drinking a Pfriem Pilsner beer (micro brewer out of Hood River, Oregon USA)


----------



## Pius X




----------



## bearinvt

Tony would say to put em in the freezer if they're too tight and that would loosen them up. If the first attempt didn't work just keep repeating until it does. My experience with the method is limited so I can't vouch for its effectiveness but it's gotta be worth a try.


----------



## Pius X

bearinvt said:


> Tony would say to put em in the freezer if they're too tight and that would loosen them up. If the first attempt didn't work just keep repeating until it does. My experience with the method is limited so I can't vouch for its effectiveness but it's gotta be worth a try.


Worth a try. I just never know it's too tight until its too late 😅 I have the poker that removes the tobacco that works sometimes for this (forget the name)


----------



## Pius X

Haven't bought habanos in 4 years... Thought I'd look at some. The prices 😳😳😳


----------



## Pius X

Been saving these for years to try. No way I could buy them now. Darn thing was plugged. A couple of hard passes with the poker got it smokable.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo




----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Amuletos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

5 yr ? aged vegueros tapados. They weren't my favorite when I first got them but it aged very very well. Sweet habano taste. Burning and drawing perfect much more than i could say for the siglo iv i had last week

Edit: This stick is fantastic. What a turn around from when I first bought them. It's blowing the cohiba away. Wish I got more now 😅


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

#2 with a couple fingers of Zafra 30.


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Visiting family in Toronto so able to get outside for a stogie.


----------



## Pius X

Partagas Aristocrat tonight


----------



## Pius X

Crack stick


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

2016








Fundadores.


----------



## Piper

2017 Bolivar Belicosos Finos


----------



## Rondo

RG for you, @Piper
Those Fundi were my favorites for a while, when they were reasonably priced and plentiful. _ lowers head_


----------



## Piper

Rondo said:


> RG for you, @Piper
> Those Fundi were my favorites for a while, when they were reasonably priced and plentiful. _ lowers head_


When I bought a cabinet they were cheaper, but not exactly cheap. I won't replace them when they're gone but, at the rate I get to smoke cigars, I won't need to!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

RASS by the fire


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy custom BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deke

Monte #2 to celebratenew granddaughter, with a Blanton's


----------



## deke

With the price jump on these vs. when I bought them is there capital gains tax?


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo

Congrats and enjoy @deke 
Best wishes to the family.


----------



## deke

Thanks.


----------



## bpegler

Alex custom Prince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

RyJ Churchill Tubos.


----------



## Mich_smoker

Had to try one ROTT for science.


----------



## Scap

2014 Lusi, home roasted coffee, and F1.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy custom BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Never mind me... I'm just here to see what the rich people smoke.


----------



## Pius X

zcziggy said:


> Never mind me... I'm just here to see what the rich people smoke.


Not rich just lucky investors 😅


----------



## Mich_smoker

With a root beer chaser


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scap

Monte 2 from 2016


----------



## Pius X

Wrong thread


----------



## Mich_smoker

A relaxed morning with coffee and epi #2


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Topes for breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Tasty little Monte this afternoon. Cheers, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

What's left of a Connie 1


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo VI for breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

RG Perla


----------



## bpegler

RjJ Hermosos #2 EL 2004 for breakfast. This cigar has legs, still medium bodied with lots of caramel. Age has completely rounded off any harshness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Epi 2
TUA Jul 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

H Upmann Magnum 56 EL 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

CoRo
BRE Oct 17


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Cohiba Siglo IV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cazadores


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Happy Saturday, y’all.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

I mentioned a few days ago in Anti-Jacking that I'd just come out of hip replacement surgery and was saving a special cigar as a celebration smoke once I was back to walking fairly normal (with a cane instead of a walker). Well, here it is, a *2003 Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas* that I received as a gift just a few weekends ago. I almost broke it out a couple of days ago, but with my hometown Atlanta Braves showing signs they might pull off a big comeback to win the NL East for the 5th time in a row, I decided to wait. And tonight they locked it up!










The story behind the cigar is: my wife and I took a long weekend through the Smoky Mountains as a last hurrah before my surgery. We ended up in Hendersonville NC on a Saturday night and went looking for someplace to get a bite, have a beer, and watch the Braves game that night. We picked out a place downtown and managed to park right in front. But when we end inside the "hostess" tried to seat us in a dining room with no TV, even though we told her we were specifically there to watch that game. We pointed out a table up front with a view of a TV with the Braves already playing on it. She shrugged and said it hadn't been bussed - didn't bother to offer to clear it, just told kinda' acted like the one she tried to seat us first was the only option and let us walk out.

So we wandered down the street, a little miffed, to another "sports bar" that turned out to be nothing of the sort. They had a few TV's, but mainly a loud band playing 80's hair-band and metal covers - not my scene. The set -up was weird anyway. Deep stage walled in on three sides kinda' reminded me of the country bar in The Blues Brothers with the chicken wire in front of the stage to break up beer bottles thrown at the band. And the crowd there looked like they'd be perfectly willing to wing a few that way, whether I was in the way or not.

We headed back to the car, figuring we'd grab some fast-food and go back to our hotel and listen to the game on a streaming radio feed. But when we got to the car, right in front of the first bar, a gal who was wiping down the outdoor tables kinda' picked up on what was happening and asked if we wanted to eat there. When we told her we'd already tried but weren't happy not to be able to watch our game, a fellow sitting on a bench in front chimed in saying he'd help make sure they took care of us. Asked if he worked there, he said "no", but that he was a regular. So I told him if he could get us in front of a TV with the Braves game on it I'd give him a Cuban cigar. He turned it down saying, "Thanks, but I'm smoking one now".

Got to talking to him a little later when I stepped out for some air and discovered he really did know his stuff about CC's. By that point he was nubbing the one he was smoking, so I grabbed a Modus II out of my trunk for him (in lieu of the promised cigar he'd turned down). He sat next to me at the bar for a while afterward and we had a real good conversation about Cubans, including all the stuff we talk about here... and all the stuff we're not allowed to (wink). At the end of the night he told me the story about acquiring those long-since discontinued SLR PC's and then gifted one to me. I knew then and there it would be my first big celebration cigar for making it through the surgery and the first few roughest days of recovery. Doubling it up with the Braves' win tonight is icing on the cake!


----------



## Wheels Up

Congrats on making it to the up-swing side of recovery, Jack. Go Braves!

So after 19 years, how was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

Wheels Up said:


> Congrats on making it to the up-swing side of recovery, Jack. Go Braves!
> 
> So after 19 years, how was it?


Thank you.

The cigar was good, though not the nirvana one would have hoped. I never had one of those before, but based on having smoked lots of SLR Serie A's, which used to be a go-to for me, I think it might have lost some of its "juice". Milder and more muted flavor than I expected. With SLR typically being full flavor/strength, it just goes to prove that isn't the only factor for improving with age. Of course, I have no idea how it was stored over the years. Still, I'm guessing this cigar had a bit of the "mongrel" when rolled and may have been better served by smoking fresh, or at least with ≤5 years on it. Oh well; can't win 'em all. But a very kind and generous gesture nonetheless.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Piper

Bird-Dog said:


> I mentioned a few days ago in Anti-Jacking that I'd just come out of hip replacement surgery and was saving a special cigar as a celebration smoke once I was back to walking fairly normal (with a cane instead of a walker). Well, here it is, a *2003 Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas* that I received as a gift just a few weekends ago. I almost broke it out a couple of days ago, but with my hometown Atlanta Braves showing signs they might pull off a big comeback to win the NL East for the 5th time in a row, I decided to wait. And tonight they locked it up!
> 
> View attachment 319231
> 
> 
> The story behind the cigar is: my wife and I took a long weekend through the Smoky Mountains as a last hurrah before my surgery. We ended up in Hendersonville NC on a Saturday night and went looking for someplace to get a bite, have a beer, and watch the Braves game that night. We picked out a place downtown and managed to park right in front. But when we end inside the "hostess" tried to seat us in a dining room with no TV, even though we told her we were specifically there to watch that game. We pointed out a table up front with a view of a TV with the Braves already playing on it. She shrugged and said it hadn't been bussed - didn't bother to offer to clear it, just told kinda' acted like the one she tried to seat us first was the only option and let us walk out.
> 
> So we wandered down the street, a little miffed, to another "sports bar" that turned out to be nothing of the sort. They had a few TV's, but mainly a loud band playing 80's hair-band and metal covers - not my scene. The set -up was weird anyway. Deep stage walled in on three sides kinda' reminded me of the country bar in The Blues Brothers with the chicken wire in front of the stage to break up beer bottles thrown at the band. And the crowd there looked like they'd be perfectly willing to wing a few that way, whether I was in the way or not.
> 
> We headed back to the car, figuring we'd grab some fast-food and go back to our hotel and listen to the game on a streaming radio feed. But when we got to the car, right in front of the first bar, a gal who was wiping down the outdoor tables kinda' picked up on what was happening and asked if we wanted to eat there. When we told her we'd already tried but weren't happy not to be able to watch our game, a fellow sitting on a bench in front chimed in saying he'd help make sure they took care of us. Asked if he worked there, he said "no", but that he was a regular. So I told him if he could get us in front of a TV with the Braves game on it I'd give him a Cuban cigar. He turned it down saying, "Thanks, but I'm smoking one now".
> 
> Got to talking to him a little later when I stepped out for some air and discovered he really did know his stuff about CC's. By that point he was nubbing the one he was smoking, so I grabbed a Modus II out of my trunk for him (in lieu of the promised cigar he'd turned down). He sat next to me at the bar for a while afterward and we had a real good conversation about Cubans, including all the stuff we talk about here... and all the stuff we're not allowed to (wink). At the end of the night he told me the story about acquiring those long-since discontinued SLR PC's and then gifted one to me. I knew then and there it would be my first big celebration cigar for making it through the surgery and the first few roughest days of recovery. Doubling it up with the Braves' win tonight is icing on the cake!


Fantastic story with a very happy ending! Glad to hear you're recovering nicely from your surgery. Enjoy that SLR PC!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

D4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Smoking a 21 year old Saint Luis Rey Churchill to celebrate the unbelievable Tennessee win over Alabama tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

bpegler said:


> Smoking a 21 year old Saint Luis Rey Churchill to celebrate the unbelievable Tennessee win over Alabama tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Vols!

*except Nov 5th


----------



## bpegler

Bird-Dog said:


> Go Vols!
> 
> *except Nov 5th


It should be a great game, hopefully between two undefeated SEC teams.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Robusto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

If you’ve wondered what real plume looks like, it isn’t soft white spots like mold, it’s rough like sandpaper and looks like it was painted on with a brush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Petite robusto


----------



## Mich_smoker




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Cazzie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Boli PC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

Monte #5 - DIC18









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Taking advantage of the waning opportunities to smoke outside.


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy Gomez custom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

May 2019 Reyes









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX Cigar

been a long time. Ready to order more.


----------



## Rondo




----------



## Mich_smoker

w


----------



## Scap

2017 HUHC.
I think it should be called a third or a quarter corona....


----------



## Bird-Dog

Scap said:


> 2017 HUHC.
> I think it should be called a third or a quarter corona....
> View attachment 319682


LOL

In honor of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, may she rest in peace, and her cherished pets...
Let's just call it a "Corgi Corona".


----------



## haegejc

CoRo. 20











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









FCC Custom Roll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy Gomez custom on a chilly evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad Esmeralda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up

Cohiba Siglo II











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

D4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HDM Epicure #2 with some Indian coffee


----------



## haegejc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker

Enjoying the carolina sunshine and a no2


----------



## Wheels Up

Today is one of the rare range days when I’m not working on competition prep or teaching someone to shoot. Today is just for appreciating the art with a little Partagas.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Scap

Getting ready to smoke a ribeye, so I'm smoking this while I wait.


----------



## tacket

2018 Parti Shorts - first time getting hazelnut from this smoke.









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket

2019 Unicos









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

RASS from my man @Mich_smoker
Thanks Jeff
Your day is coming Bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Yerandy Gomez BHK 56


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

HdM Grand Epicure EL 2013 for breakfast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Montecristo #3 July 2015


----------



## bpegler

Cuaba Piramides EL 2008


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

2013 Cohiba Siglo IV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Dantes EL 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo Top 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja

bpegler said:


> Reynaldo Top 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's a beauty.


----------



## bpegler

Reynaldo custom Elefantes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Trinidad La Trova 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Linea 1935 Leyenda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Montecristo Double Edmundo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

Punch and some really good Rioja wine.


----------



## tacket

ERDM CS - this was gifted so not sure of the age.









Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Montecristo #3 July 2015


----------



## Piper

Royal Robusto.


----------



## Thig

Partagas Mille Fleurs - May 2015


----------

